# CLOSED - see first post  -Authenticate This SAINT LAURENT



## Vlad

*Unfortunately we do not have any active authenticators for this forum any longer, please look for a paid service.  Thanks!*

This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please follow these rules:


Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.

It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:


> Item:
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:



Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.

Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.

Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.

Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.

* Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*

*Disclaimer* 

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.
-------------------------------------------------------------*

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 360213903615
Seller: celebrityowned 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-DOWNTOWN-Patent-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ360213903615QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de6bf8ff
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic other comments go here blah blah blah. Thank you.


----------



## jen_sparro

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Multicolour
Listing Number: 130349801532
Seller: miao1008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_962wt_1167
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others please let me know TIA


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Multicolour
> 130349801532
> miao1008
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_962wt_1167
> Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others please let me know TIA


  Hi Jen, so far it looks good, # is OK. You really need (for that money) assurance that the bag is clean (it has canvas exposed all around the bag, and when it gets dirty, the bag looks horrible, dust bag pics, bottom of the bag and interior pics)

Maybe June can chip in with HW pics request?
good luck, Vesna


----------



## jen_sparro

Thanks *vesna*! Should I be worried that the watermarks on the pics have a different username than the sellers? It would be by far my largest purchase on ebay... it scares me quite frankly.
Edit: I did a search for the username used in the watermark and came up with this link, looks like it's the same seller (http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...6317-ysl-muse-ii-tri-colour-bag-2500-neg.html) This makes me nervous...


----------



## tatiana6909

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Black Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number:380183780968
Seller:linda*s***stuff 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380183780968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## juneping

tatiana6909 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Black Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number:380183780968
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380183780968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!



judging from the lock...it look authentic.
the seller seems reputable as well


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> Hi Jen, so far it looks good, # is OK. You really need (for that money) assurance that the bag is clean (it has canvas exposed all around the bag, and when it gets dirty, the bag looks horrible, dust bag pics, bottom of the bag and interior pics)
> 
> Maybe June can chip in with HW pics request?
> good luck, Vesna



the link is gone. i can't find it on ebay but i did check the other link but there's no pic of any HW.
so i can't tell.
jen - can u ask the seller for the pictures of the HW??


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Thanks *vesna*! Should I be worried that the watermarks on the pics have a different username than the sellers? It would be by far my largest purchase on ebay... it scares me quite frankly.
> Edit: I did a search for the username used in the watermark and came up with this link, looks like it's the same seller (http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...6317-ysl-muse-ii-tri-colour-bag-2500-neg.html) This makes me nervous...




Hi jen, could be , but I don't know, I would not go for it. Too many unknowns, low feedback number, if that is the bag, looks good, but are you getting that. You need to ask the seller if that it her on the other auction. 

I have seen this bag recently somewhere on sale, I will look up the links I have browsed and let you know

Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> judging from the lock...it look authentic.
> the seller seems reputable as well



I bought lots from her before, famous for being reputable


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Black Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number:380183780968
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380183780968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!



removed ?


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Thanks *vesna*! Should I be worried that the watermarks on the pics have a different username than the sellers? It would be by far my largest purchase on ebay... it scares me quite frankly.
> Edit: I did a search for the username used in the watermark and came up with this link, looks like it's the same seller (http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...6317-ysl-muse-ii-tri-colour-bag-2500-neg.html) This makes me nervous...




I see now, she is selling the same bag on Bonanzle under the name from the photos:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/znat...Yves_Saint_Laurent_Muse_2_II_Tri_colour_Large

and there she has $1050 or best offer.  

The bag seems authentic, and she is stying to sell it on few places.


----------



## xatiranx

Hi can anyone let me know if a vintage (80's) YSL is made of genuine leather?


----------



## vesna

xatiranx said:


> Hi can anyone let me know if a vintage (80's) YSL is made of genuine leather?



Which bag do you have in mind? They have always used variety of materials - satin, leather. I  do not know of fake leather YSL.


----------



## xatiranx

vesna said:


> Which bag do you have in mind? They have always used variety of materials - satin, leather. I do not know of fake leather YSL.


 
Hi thank you so much for the quick response. It's actually a wallet my late dad used to carry. I'm pretty sure it's from the 80's. I'm not sure if it's a real one. But it does has a stamped on the wallet that says "GENUINE LEATHER", and it seems like it's made from boar leather. I will be posting the photos soon. Thank You very much. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## devilkwang

Please authenticate this YSL handbag for me.
Thanks.


----------



## xatiranx

xatiranx said:


> Hi thank you so much for the quick response. It's actually a wallet my late dad used to carry. I'm pretty sure it's from the 80's. I'm not sure if it's a real one. But it does has a stamped on the wallet that says "GENUINE LEATHER", and it seems like it's made from boar leather. I will be posting the photos soon. Thank You very much. I appreciate it a lot.


 

I hope you can pls help me authenticate the following attachments...


----------



## mimixnoodles

Hey guys. I just won this on ebay and I want to make sure its real. Could you pleaseee authenticate it so that I can go ahead and pay for it? Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350287565804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

devilkwang said:


> Please authenticate this YSL handbag for me.
> Thanks.



I am so sorry, all I see is that front of the tag looks good, serial number I do not know because I can not recognize the bag in the photo. I know  it is hard to make good photo of a  patent bag, but I can not figure out. Sorry, Vesna


----------



## juneping

mimixnoodles said:


> Hey guys. I just won this on ebay and I want to make sure its real. Could you pleaseee authenticate it so that I can go ahead and pay for it? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350287565804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



i am sorry...not familiar with this wallet.


----------



## mimixnoodles

juneping said:


> i am sorry...not familiar with this wallet.



Thank you for trying! Does anyone know? I am desperate to pay now so it will get here for christmas.


----------



## xatiranx

xatiranx said:


> I hope you can pls help me authenticate the following attachments...


 
Hi vesna and anyone else? Do you know if the q I posted earlier?

Thanks a lot


----------



## vesna

mimixnoodles said:


> Thank you for trying! Does anyone know? I am desperate to pay now so it will get here for christmas.


 
I am so sorry, I really have no expeience with vintage wallets or new for that matter. I can only help if there is something I have or we have in reference library so that I could point you where to look. I am really sorry. 

Vesna


----------



## vesna

xatiranx said:


> Hi vesna and anyone else? Do you know if the q I posted earlier?
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
Dear xatiranx, the same as above, I am not at all familiar with this one. I just have few Y-mail wallets and I could comment on that. Sorry. Cheers, Vesna

hope someone could chip in. We are missing very valuable authenticator here.


----------



## FrankieP

Item: Chic Yves Saint Laurent Blk "Besace" Shoudler Bag
Listing Number: 140366447585
Seller: dcmarkel1215
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140366447585

Comments: Unfamiliar with this style in detail, but have other YSL's and don't like look of inside tag.


*ETA:* Actually, scrap my request - after browsing their other items I'm sure this and many of the others are indeed fake.


----------



## heart09

Quote: hi can sum1 pls.authenticate this ysl mombasa bag pls =C
Item: yves saint laurent mombasa hobo
Listing Number:
Seller: 
Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...91874/authentic+ysl+mombasa+bag+name+ur+price
Comments:  
 it was friends ysl and shes selling it to me is this authentic?


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Item: Chic Yves Saint Laurent Blk "Besace" Shoudler Bag
> Listing Number: 140366447585
> Seller: dcmarkel1215
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140366447585
> 
> Comments: Unfamiliar with this style in detail, but have other YSL's and don't like look of inside tag.
> 
> 
> *ETA:* Actually, scrap my request - after browsing their other items I'm sure this and many of the others are indeed fake.



you know what, this bag looks authentic to me. If the seller would provide serial number on the back of inner tag, that would be great (photo) and a photo of inside flap to see hardware from the back. Looks just like mine, all the features so far look authentic. Not sure. But, other YSL bags checked fine IMO, as well. Too low start price? 

How about asking Chanel ladies to authenticate some Chanel they sell?


----------



## vesna

heart09 said:


> Quote: hi can sum1 pls.authenticate this ysl mombasa bag pls =C
> Item: yves saint laurent mombasa hobo
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...91874/authentic+ysl+mombasa+bag+name+ur+price
> Comments:
> it was friends ysl and shes selling it to me is this authentic?



looks exactly like this one which is authenticated as genuine. Yours looks pretty dirty though ? 

Take a look here and see that even the serial number is OK. This is the best I can tell you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-279.html#post9951341


----------



## phelsuma

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Oversized Muse Bag Dark Brown
Listing Number: 180441107539
Seller: oing999
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a0320cc53
Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## FrankieP

vesna said:


> you know what, this bag looks authentic to me. If the seller would provide serial number on the back of inner tag, that would be great (photo) and a photo of inside flap to see hardware from the back. Looks just like mine, all the features so far look authentic. Not sure. But, other YSL bags checked fine IMO, as well. Too low start price?
> 
> How about asking Chanel ladies to authenticate some Chanel they sell?



Ooh, really? I thought the 'frame' inside the tag to be set farther within the tag if you see what I mean compared with my other YSL's, including a Medium Downtown. The gold print also is way up high, though maybe the print and the frame was just high by mistake or something and that's why it looks odd. The rest of the bag didn't raise a red flag like that tag did, but I know how good the imitations have become recently too. The paper tag seemed off too, though I suppose it could have been applied by the store. I'll ask more questions since you're not seeing any problems and count it as a yellow light for now. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Ooh, really? I thought the 'frame' inside the tag to be set farther within the tag if you see what I mean compared with my other YSL's, including a Medium Downtown. The gold print also is way up high, though maybe the print and the frame was just high by mistake or something and that's why it looks odd. The rest of the bag didn't raise a red flag like that tag did, but I know how good the imitations have become recently too. The paper tag seemed off too, though I suppose it could have been applied by the store. I'll ask more questions since you're not seeing any problems and count it as a yellow light for now. Thanks!


you are right, fakes are great, recently had  one authenticated as fake...now this one is pretty good so far, unless inner flap reveals wrong hardware, or serial number is off.... my besace also has Yves Saint Laurent very high up on a tag


----------



## xatiranx

vesna said:


> Dear xatiranx, the same as above, I am not at all familiar with this one. I just have few Y-mail wallets and I could comment on that. Sorry. Cheers, Vesna
> 
> hope someone could chip in. We are missing very valuable authenticator here.


 
Thanks for replying vesna.


----------



## heart09

vesna said:


> looks exactly like this one which is authenticated as genuine. Yours looks pretty dirty though ?
> 
> Take a look here and see that even the serial number is OK. This is the best I can tell you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-279.html#post9951341


 

thanks vesna i love the purse forum =D


----------



## juneping

FrankieP said:


> Item: Chic Yves Saint Laurent Blk "Besace" Shoudler Bag
> Listing Number: 140366447585
> Seller: dcmarkel1215
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140366447585
> 
> Comments: Unfamiliar with this style in detail, but have other YSL's and don't like look of inside tag.
> 
> 
> *ETA:* Actually, scrap my request - after browsing their other items I'm sure this and many of the others are indeed fake.



this is fake. the HW is not right....


----------



## juneping

phelsuma said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Oversized Muse Bag Dark Brown
> Listing Number: 180441107539
> Seller: oing999
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a0320cc53
> Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thanks so much!!!



well...this seller's pictures are mostly out of focus when looking at the HW details. i need clear close up pictures of the zipper and the lock.


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> this is fake. the HW is not right....



thanks June for resolving this, it was killing me, such a good fake, seems like THE bag to get from regulars ture, I could  not trust ebay for nubuck anthracite and I bough it at neiman marcus over the phone, luckily it was 60% off last winter


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Ooh, really? I thought the 'frame' inside the tag to be set farther within the tag if you see what I mean compared with my other YSL's, including a Medium Downtown. The gold print also is way up high, though maybe the print and the frame was just high by mistake or something and that's why it looks odd. The rest of the bag didn't raise a red flag like that tag did, but I know how good the imitations have become recently too. The paper tag seemed off too, though I suppose it could have been applied by the store. I'll ask more questions since you're not seeing any problems and count it as a yellow light for now. Thanks!


sorry for omission, Juneping resolved hardware issue and it is in fact easy to spot a fake and that was the detail which stood out in this one. I researched all pics of besaces we have in ref library and compared to my bags and replica pics from those sites. Whew, no damage done, luckily


----------



## susan-eric

vesna said:


> sorry for omission, Juneping resolved hardware issue and it is in fact easy to spot a fake and that was the detail which stood out in this one. I researched all pics of besaces we have in ref library and compared to my bags and replica pics from those sites. Whew, no damage done, luckily



I have been staring at these photos and can't figure out what the hardware discrepancy is.  Would someone PM me if you don't want to post the details publicly?  I've not as familiar with this style as I'd like to be.  Thanks.


----------



## vesna

susan-eric said:


> I have been staring at these photos and can't figure out what the hardware discrepancy is.  Would someone PM me if you don't want to post the details publicly?  I've not as familiar with this style as I'd like to be.  Thanks.



I just PMd you


----------



## pandabear000

I would greatly appreciate any thoughts on the authenticity of these ysl boots.
The soles look a little suspicious to me as there is no brand name, just says 
LEATHER
MADE IN ITALY
7 1/2
M

Here is the link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...304672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6691wt_941

Many thanks!!


----------



## Lau-Lau

Hi there would someone mind authenticating this muse two bag for me please?
Name: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two purple patent bag
Listing: N/A
Seller: Not eBay


----------



## Lau-Lau

Here are some more. TIA!


----------



## juneping

pandabear000 said:


> I would greatly appreciate any thoughts on the authenticity of these ysl boots.
> The soles look a little suspicious to me as there is no brand name, just says
> LEATHER
> MADE IN ITALY
> 7 1/2
> M
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...304672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6691wt_941
> 
> Many thanks!!



at the beginning of the thread...i did mention all shoes go to glass slippers subforum...


----------



## juneping

*Lau-Lau*

i need clear close up pictures of the zipper and the center foot w/ YSL logo on it.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Red Hobo
Listing Number: 260522688724
Seller: modern_gentry 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SAHARIENNE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca85cc0d4
Comments: Some other brands sold by same seller deemed fake, need an opinion on the YSL if possible, plz. TIA


----------



## squeeni

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Downtown Shopper Handbag
Listing # 260517204018
link  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8091032

seller starliciousseller
can you please tell me if this is authentic?? Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

squeeni said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Downtown Shopper Handbag
> Listing # 260517204018
> link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8091032
> 
> seller starliciousseller
> can you please tell me if this is authentic?? Thanks!!



seller did not sell much lately so 0% feedback although plenty of sales in the past with great  feedback 

serial number is good, bag looks authentic in my opinion, dust bag OK, I give it a 

June, what do you think?


----------



## Elanlia

Name:YVES SAINT LAURENT purple patent Muse-Two flap bag
seller: saswalker2407
number: 320459225695

http://cgi.ebay.it/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9cdbba5f

What do you think???
THANK YOU


----------



## lylosugerbaybee

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 (Pink/blue/navy)

Listing Number:280436682422

Seller:vinellii1

Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436682422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT)

Comments: Hi Please help authenticate! I just purchased this off ebay. This is a tricolor muse that's navy/blue/pink, a combination that I haven't seen before. Usually, the similar tricolor is black/blue/magenta, or a similar one is just pink/navy. That's why I'm a bit worried. There's a replica bag though, that has those colors (http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a18/showproduct1.php?pid=12346210&shopid=107). Is this authentic? I can provide more pictures once I receive it in 2 wks. Thanks!


----------



## could_it_be?

Item: ST. TROPEZ

Seller: *pasha_tr*

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330384377319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments:     
Hello - Does this bag seem authentic? Should the stitching be white or is it normally black?

Thank you!!


----------



## pandabear000

Sorry, I thought it was just suggested that shoes questions be handled in the glass slipper forum.
I did post there as well but no replies...




juneping said:


> at the beginning of the thread...i did mention all shoes go to glass slippers subforum...


----------



## bondat

just saw these on ebay... is this this authentic???


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130350453234&_trksid=p2759.l1259

and this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390120093931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you.


----------



## **clau**

Please Aunthenticate TIA 

Item: YSL Gold leather satchel
Listing Number : 390130251130
Seller : sraider1002
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad593357a

Thanks


----------



## vesna

Ellie Mae said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Red Hobo
> Listing Number: 260522688724
> Seller: modern_gentry
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SAHARIENNE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca85cc0d4
> Comments: Some other brands sold by same seller deemed fake, need an opinion on the YSL if possible, plz. TIA



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

could_it_be? said:


> Item: ST. TROPEZ
> 
> Seller: *pasha_tr*
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330384377319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> Hello - Does this bag seem authentic? Should the stitching be white or is it normally black?
> 
> Thank you!!



I hope you did not go for it. I would not be 100% sure because of stitching. My bag has black. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

bondat said:


> just saw these on ebay... is this this authentic???
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130350453234&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> and this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390120093931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you.



both look good, serial numbers OK
Juneping, is hardware OK? I think so.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> seller did not sell much lately so 0% feedback although plenty of sales in the past with great  feedback
> 
> serial number is good, bag looks authentic in my opinion, dust bag OK, I give it a
> 
> June, what do you think?



i don't have downtown...the ysl logo on the zipper look slightly different..the zipper looks bit too clean without any darkening..the ysl (text) is also clear brass without the darkening. vesna...can u see yours?? by the font and stuff, looks very good just the coloring i am not 100% sure.
if anyone can confirm the downtown zippers are clear of any darkening...then i think the HW checked out OK.

sorry for MIA...was trying to get some work done...


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> both look good, serial numbers OK
> Juneping, is hardware OK? I think so.



*bondat - they both checked out fine. wow...the color of the two are so delicous.*


----------



## juneping

**clau** said:


> Please Aunthenticate TIA
> 
> Item: YSL Gold leather satchel
> Listing Number : 390130251130
> Seller : sraider1002
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad593357a
> 
> Thanks



i can't barely see the zipper...but looking at the seller...i think it's okay to buy from. if you want to be more careful, ask her to send you the zipper again without the flash, and the keys with YSL logo.


----------



## juneping

pandabear000 said:


> Sorry, I thought it was just suggested that shoes questions be handled in the glass slipper forum.
> I did post there as well but no replies...



i have seen occassionally some ladies would stop by and chime in...but i am not familiar with shoes...not sure about vesna...so was hoping you get better luck there.


----------



## vesna

lylosugerbaybee said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 (Pink/blue/navy)
> 
> Listing Number:280436682422
> 
> Seller:vinellii1
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436682422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT)
> 
> Comments: Hi Please help authenticate! I just purchased this off ebay. This is a tricolor muse that's navy/blue/pink, a combination that I haven't seen before. Usually, the similar tricolor is black/blue/magenta, or a similar one is just pink/navy. That's why I'm a bit worried. There's a replica bag though, that has those colors (http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a18/showproduct1.php?pid=12346210&shopid=107). Is this authentic? I can provide more pictures once I receive it in 2 wks. Thanks!



dear lylosugerbaybee, I think I have seen somewhere authentication of this bag, I will look it up....in the meantime, we would need a photo of a serial number (back of the tag) and bottom of the bag with close-up of metal feet

as soon as you get it, see if it is the same as this one (fake)
http://www.ithandbag.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5196

especially if the tag is pebbled (fake). I can not see well on the auction photo

cheers, Vesna


----------



## Ellie Mae

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thank You, Vesna


----------



## vesna

Ellie Mae said:


> Thank You, Vesna


----------



## squeeni

thanks for the input. I decided to buy the bag. I was looking at my muse which I bought at Saks and the zipper is shiny with some brass. I am wondering if the downtown zipper is so shiny due to the flash? Thanks again to you and Vesna!


----------



## could_it_be?

vesna said:


> I hope you did not go for it. I would not be 100% sure because of stitching. My bag has black. Cheers, Vesna




How would you suggest that I verify its authenticity? Ask the seller to take the bag to a YSL Store or check the serial number? I'm new to this!

Thank you!


----------



## lylosugerbaybee

vesna said:


> dear lylosugerbaybee, I think I have seen somewhere authentication of this bag, I will look it up....in the meantime, we would need a photo of a serial number (back of the tag) and bottom of the bag with close-up of metal feet
> 
> as soon as you get it, see if it is the same as this one (fake)
> http://www.ithandbag.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5196
> 
> especially if the tag is pebbled (fake). I can not see well on the auction photo
> 
> cheers, Vesna






Hi Vesna,

  Thanks so much for your input! I will reply with those photos once I receive the bag. I don't think this is the duo tone (pink/navy) bag in this link (http://www.ithandbag.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5196). The bag being sold is a tricolor navy blue and pink, with a lighter blue side. Note it's different from the black/blue/magenta tricolor, which has a black bottom. This one has a pink bottom. Exactly as (http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a18/showproduct1.php?pid=12346210&shopid=107). I've never seen this color combination before, which is why I'm doubtful.

Thanks again,

Vanessa


----------



## vesna

could_it_be? said:


> How would you suggest that I verify its authenticity? Ask the seller to take the bag to a YSL Store or check the serial number? I'm new to this!
> 
> Thank you!



Serial number - sharp photo of inner tag and serial number would be good to see. cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

lylosugerbaybee said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks so much for your input! I will reply with those photos once I receive the bag. I don't think this is the duo tone (pink/navy) bag in this link (http://www.ithandbag.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5196). The bag being sold is a tricolor navy blue and pink, with a lighter blue side. Note it's different from the black/blue/magenta tricolor, which has a black bottom. This one has a pink bottom. Exactly as (http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a18/showproduct1.php?pid=12346210&shopid=107). I've never seen this color combination before, which is why I'm doubtful.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Vanessa



Sorry, I was not clear, the tag interests me. if the tag is pebbled leather, and on the link I sent you it is a good close-up of a fake tag, then it is fake. Serial number, bottom metal feet and front of the tag, then Juneping will chime in on the hardware   we are doing just what her and I know something about, hoping that others would contribute if anyone has the bag.


----------



## FrankieP

vesna said:


> you are right, fakes are great, recently had  one authenticated as fake...now this one is pretty good so far, unless inner flap reveals wrong hardware, or serial number is off.... my besace also has Yves Saint Laurent very high up on a tag




Thanks heaps for your thoughts, Vesna - I have a serial number from the seller, he's given "191839*491403" which is the same as one on Bonanzle by a tPF'er right now. I guess though if they can fake a bag they can make an effort to put the right number on it..... will have a think and do more research, have a couple of days yet. Thanks again!


----------



## 4everYoung

Can somebody help..?  

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 


Seller: beautifulbasics

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...I%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63

does the zipper pull look ok?


----------



## **clau**

I got this bag, want to make sure it is aunthentic !

item: YSL muse two 
listing number: 220524241450
seller : abiwong
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220524241450

Thanks Ladies


----------



## chloe-babe

Would somebody be good enough to have a look at these for me please, the seller has sold a few pairs recently, but all different, so would love to hear your thoughts 

Item: YSL Tributes in cream croc

Seller: Hayleyria

Item No: 270499755388

Link here


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...ultDomain_3?hash=item3efb0ab57c#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks so much


----------



## vesna

chloe-babe said:


> Would somebody be good enough to have a look at these for me please, the seller has sold a few pairs recently, but all different, so would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> Item: YSL Tributes in cream croc
> 
> Seller: Hayleyria
> 
> Item No: 270499755388
> 
> Link here
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...ultDomain_3?hash=item3efb0ab57c#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks so much


 
dear Chloebabe, we do not have anyone here that can respond about shoes. 
  did you try "glass slipper" forum, from time to time someone there helps.
cheers, vesna


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Thanks so much for letting me know Vesna, will try my luck in the shoe forum x


----------



## vesna

**clau** said:


> I got this bag, want to make sure it is aunthentic !
> 
> item: YSL muse two
> listing number: 220524241450
> seller : abiwong
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220524241450
> 
> Thanks Ladies



I compared to features on mine and all looks good. Serial number would be good to know, but the rest is fine.


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Thanks heaps for your thoughts, Vesna - I have a serial number from the seller, he's given "191839*491403" which is the same as one on Bonanzle by a tPF'er right now. I guess though if they can fake a bag they can make an effort to put the right number on it..... will have a think and do more research, have a couple of days yet. Thanks again!



for some reason they do not, I don't know why,  but I haven't seen a fake with right serial number? anyone did ?


----------



## vesna

4everYoung said:


> Can somebody help..?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
> 
> 
> Seller: beautifulbasics
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...I%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63
> 
> does the zipper pull look ok?



tag and serial number are OK, zipper pull looks very clean, with no darkening, but it could be because of flash. Juneping could chime in for HW. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> Sorry, I was not clear, the tag interests me. if the tag is pebbled leather, and on the link I sent you it is a good close-up of a fake tag, then it is fake. Serial number, bottom metal feet and front of the tag, then Juneping will chime in on the hardware   we are doing just what her and I know something about, hoping that others would contribute if anyone has the bag.


*lylosugerbaybee*
i think this site sells fakes.
i checked the HW of the blue muse 2..fake. so i am assuming this tricolor is fake as well.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> tag and serial number are OK, zipper pull looks very clean, with no darkening, but it could be because of flash. Juneping could chime in for HW. Cheers, Vesna



*4everYoung*

i think the HW checked out fine...there's some darkening and the logo seems fine.


----------



## juneping

**clau** said:


> I got this bag, want to make sure it is aunthentic !
> 
> item: YSL muse two
> listing number: 220524241450
> seller : abiwong
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220524241450
> 
> Thanks Ladies



the bag looks good...but i can only check by HW...i think it's sold...if you can post pic of zipper i will know for sure


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> *lylosugerbaybee*
> i think this site sells fakes.
> i checked the HW of the blue muse 2..fake. so i am assuming this tricolor is fake as well.



Hi June, that site is selling fakes.  *lylosugerbaybee *  won this one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436682422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and used that site to compare hers with theirs, to wanted to figure out if there was a chance for it to be fake. What do you think about this ebay one she won?


----------



## anm8

Hello! You very helpful and kind people have been helping me on the YSL board choose a starter YSL, I was heavily leaning towards the Downtown and Muse side, but saw this Muse Two in a color I am sort of obsessed with. Seller says they are a TPFer but would still appreciate authentication.

Item: Medium Muse Two in Blue-Grey
Listing Number: 320462120715
Seller: youbebetty
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d07e70b#ht_562wt_1165

Comments: I hope I did this correctly, new to TPF and authenticating. Thank you!


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> Hi June, that site is selling fakes.  *lylosugerbaybee *  won this one on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280436682422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> and used that site to compare hers with theirs, to wanted to figure out if there was a chance for it to be fake. What do you think about this ebay one she won?



unfortunately it's fake...
i can see from the HW even though it's so small from the picture.


----------



## juneping

anm8 said:


> Hello! You very helpful and kind people have been helping me on the YSL board choose a starter YSL, I was heavily leaning towards the Downtown and Muse side, but saw this Muse Two in a color I am sort of obsessed with. Seller says they are a TPFer but would still appreciate authentication.
> 
> Item: Medium Muse Two in Blue-Grey
> Listing Number: 320462120715
> Seller: youbebetty
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d07e70b#ht_562wt_1165
> 
> Comments: I hope I did this correctly, new to TPF and authenticating. Thank you!



i can't tell...i need close up picture of the zipper and center foot.

i recall someone on this forum bought a muse 2 in this color also from a memeber here. it turned out to be a nightmare. this bag doesn't look too good..i could vaguely see some yellowing......i would pass. 800

mod - not sure if it was okay to comment on the quality of the bag...feel free to erase it if it's inappropirate.


----------



## unioftoronto

Item:Luxe Yves Saint Laurent D-String "Double" Tote Bag
Listing Number: 130350842168
Seller: dcmarkel1215 
Link :http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...842168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_554wt_1167
Comments: Hi, I really like this bag and was wondering if it's real, I messaged the seller about the serial code and he said that it's: 168483.001018

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## **clau**

vesna said:


> I compared to features on mine and all looks good. Serial number would be good to know, but the rest is fine.


Hi so the serial number is 197148-486628 ! what do you think


----------



## **clau**

Thanks ! I will show  of the zipper when I get it in the mail .


----------



## juneping

unioftoronto said:


> Item:Luxe Yves Saint Laurent D-String "Double" Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 130350842168
> Seller: dcmarkel1215
> Link :http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...842168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_554wt_1167
> Comments: Hi, I really like this bag and was wondering if it's real, I messaged the seller about the serial code and he said that it's: 168483.001018
> 
> Thanks!
> Amanda



can't tell...no visible HW from the bag....
the seller seems okay though and this bag is not that popular for fakes i assume.
you could ask the seller for close up about details may be someone can chime in.


----------



## niconiconico

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse crock leather bag

Listing Number: 110466073242
Seller: *123karolina*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110466073242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thanks a lot lar~~!


----------



## juneping

niconiconico said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse crock leather bag
> 
> Listing Number: 110466073242
> Seller: *123karolina*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110466073242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thanks a lot lar~~!



authentic...the seller knows what she's doing. GL!! it's beautiful.


----------



## mimixnoodles

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Wallet

Listing Number: 110466073242
Seller: aroma1213
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350287565804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...em&item=110466073242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT Comments: I've already tried getting this authenticated but no one was sure here so I just went ahead and paid for it. Now that I have it in front of me, the leather seems really stiff.  I was kinda hoping for soft supple leather... Also the stitching isnt straight (although I could just be over scrutinizing it). If you look at the second picture the seller has, you could see that the vertical stitching is slanting to the right. It's like that for that entire side, not just near the bottom.  Did i just buy a fake item?


----------



## juneping

mimixnoodles said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Wallet
> 
> Listing Number: 110466073242
> Seller: aroma1213
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350287565804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: I've already tried getting this authenticated but no one was sure here so I just went ahead and paid for it. Now that I have it in front of me, the leather seems really stiff.  I was kinda hoping for soft supple leather... Also the stitching isnt straight (although I could just be over scrutinizing it). If you look at the second picture the seller has, you could see that the vertical stitching is slanting to the right. It's like that for that entire side, not just near the bottom.  Did i just buy a fake item?



sorry...can't tell.
but i paid attention to the second pic...the ysl logo looks okay to me. it's not sloppily made...if that make sense to you. the stitching is debatable.
the seller seems okay to me and YSL leather for the muse i've seen, it's stiff. i have muse 2 and the leather is soft. so with your wallet..i think it should be stiff so it can hold the shape.
since you paid for it already...just enjoy it. on the other hand...i doubt ppl would fake this model....


----------



## mimixnoodles

Thanks for the help Juneping!! 



juneping said:


> sorry...can't tell.
> but i paid attention to the second pic...the ysl logo looks okay to me. it's not sloppily made...if that make sense to you. the stitching is debatable.
> the seller seems okay to me and YSL leather for the muse i've seen, it's stiff. i have muse 2 and the leather is soft. so with your wallet..i think it should be stiff so it can hold the shape.
> since you paid for it already...just enjoy it. on the other hand...i doubt ppl would fake this model....


----------



## vesna

**clau** said:


> Hi so the serial number is 197148-486628 ! what do you think


 yes, that is it


----------



## glitzgal97

Item: Yves Saint Laurent St Tropez bags
Listing Number: 160386355355, 350275883886
Seller: tinamarie 24, jennzclozet 
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160386355355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350275883886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Comments: I'm on the hunt for a St. Tropez bag and am totally new to YSL bags...I think these look good but just want to make sure.  Also in the 2nd listing, the color is pink...was a pink bag ever created or is it really beige? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## unioftoronto

Item: Authentic YSL Medium Tribute Handbag (Bag), Retail $895
Listing Number: 220526734555
Seller: apple_5 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...734555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_803wt_1167
Comments: I was wondering if you could athenticate this please: this is the information I received
The serial number is 177739 001998 and the description from the paper tag: 2008 3 177739 AB80G 748. Description: YSL SAC METROPOLIS

Thanks!


----------



## unioftoronto

Item: $1395 Yves Saint Laurent Green Suede Downtown Tote Bag
Listing Number: 350292832911
Seller: apple_5 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...32911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6572wt_1167
Comments: Would you be able to authenticate this please.
Thanks!


----------



## Palala

Hi all

Can anyone authentic this besace?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ec12ea3


----------



## vesna

Palala said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone authentic this besace?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ec12ea3



I do not think it is genuine. Something is wrong with the bottom and with strap hardware. Best, Vesna


----------



## vesna

glitzgal97 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent St Tropez bags
> Listing Number: 160386355355, 350275883886
> Seller: tinamarie 24, jennzclozet
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160386355355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350275883886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments: I'm on the hunt for a St. Tropez bag and am totally new to YSL bags...I think these look good but just want to make sure.  Also in the 2nd listing, the color is pink...was a pink bag ever created or is it really beige? Thanks for all your help!



They do look OK
sorry too late for the second, they do look OK, and I have seen pink with leather strap, not with this kind of strap.


----------



## vesna

unioftoronto said:


> Item: $1395 Yves Saint Laurent Green Suede Downtown Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 350292832911
> Seller: apple_5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...32911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6572wt_1167
> Comments: Would you be able to authenticate this please.
> Thanks!



looks OK to me. i would wait for June to OK hardware.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> looks OK to me. i would wait for June to OK hardware.



*unioftoronto

the HW pics were blurry...so i can't tell. but i checked the seller, a power seller..looks very promising. so i wouldn't worry about it.
*


----------



## bevsg14

Hi! I have a YSL oversized Muse bag in white. I bought it from a second hand store. I got confused because it's authenticity code is the same with the one at yoogi's closet. Do all YSL Muse bags have the same authenticity numbers or not? 

please help... really worried!


----------



## ellacoach

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Oversize Muse Sac Handbag
Listing Number: 130352155333
Seller: coolstuff.01
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130352155333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## juneping

ellacoach said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Oversize Muse Sac Handbag
> Listing Number: 130352155333
> Seller: coolstuff.01
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130352155333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!



if *vesna* can chime in to make sure other details are okay.
the HW pic is too small for me to figure out...it looks OK but i need bigger picture to be sure. can you ask the seller for a better pic of the zipper and the lock?


----------



## libertine22

Hello again everyone

I just wanted to give an update, especially to Juneping and Vesna who both helped me when I posted pictures of a YSL black Besace that I bought on ebay that turned out to be fake. Thanks to you two ladies I contacted the seller and reported to ebay and got a refund of my money from the seller. I am so so thankful to you both for taking the time to help me. I am now so so wary of ebay. Everyone out there it is so easy to get burned! Thanks again to you two you deserve major good karma to come your way for you kindness in taking the time to help so many people on this forum!!


----------



## vesna

libertine22 said:


> Hello again everyone
> 
> I just wanted to give an update, especially to Juneping and Vesna who both helped me when I posted pictures of a YSL black Besace that I bought on ebay that turned out to be fake. Thanks to you two ladies I contacted the seller and reported to ebay and got a refund of my money from the seller. I am so so thankful to you both for taking the time to help me. I am now so so wary of ebay. Everyone out there it is so easy to get burned! Thanks again to you two you deserve major good karma to come your way for you kindness in taking the time to help so many people on this forum!!



dear libertine, we were helped here so many times,and now just try to help out as we can, I am so glad all went well


----------



## vesna

ellacoach said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Oversize Muse Sac Handbag
> Listing Number: 130352155333
> Seller: coolstuff.01
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130352155333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!



looks good to me, serial # OK


----------



## vesna

bevsg14 said:


> Hi! I have a YSL oversized Muse bag in white. I bought it from a second hand store. I got confused because it's authenticity code is the same with the one at yoogi's closet. Do all YSL Muse bags have the same authenticity numbers or not?
> 
> please help... really worried!



this is a tough question, there is always something new forged and better

as far as I have seen left number is the same for all oversize muses (until newer models came ???)

exploring this issue, I found a warning on these authentication pages against  serial numbers my muse has (many fakes use that one, and I KNOW my is real bag, but they use it on different leather for inner tag, that can hopefully still be authenticated), so I can not say definite answer about  numbers any more.

How about this - take photo of the tag, inner side of the zipper head (to see what is engraved) and we will try to see.

Perhaps someone else knows rules for serial numbers ?


----------



## juneping

^^agree...just take a pic of the details vesna mentioned and we'll see how we can help.


----------



## juneping

*libertine22 * - you're welcome.


----------



## Pattampoochi

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Hobo (Black Patent) Handbag
Listing Number: 250548885611
Seller: rapidastonv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250548885611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Muse Two Large Multicolour
110470671423
bbagbabyk
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110470671423#ht_1696wt_1167

Please advise on authenticity... cannot let this bag get away


----------



## zerodross

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Y-Rock Stud Easy Bag
Listing Number: 390133128222
Seller: ******
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Brown-Y-Rock-Stud-Easy-Bag_W0QQitemZ390133128222QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20091219?IMSfp=TL091219219006r28231
Comments: hi ladies, could you please advise on the authenticity of the bag? thanks!


----------



## juneping

jen_sparro said:


> YSL Muse Two Large Multicolour
> 110470671423
> bbagbabyk
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110470671423#ht_1696wt_1167
> 
> Please advise on authenticity... cannot let this bag get away



ask the seller for close up pic of zipper and center foot at the bottom w/ YSL logo. also ask her for a close up of the serial # at the back of the tag. 
she bothered to take close up pic of the details but not the critical pictures of the bag...just seems odd to me.
there's a lot of fake bags in this style floating around.


----------



## juneping

zerodross said:


> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Y-Rock Stud Easy Bag
> Listing Number: 390133128222
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...temQQimsxZ20091219?IMSfp=TL091219219006r28231
> Comments: hi ladies, could you please advise on the authenticity of the bag? thanks!



****** is a very reputable seller...her pics are clear...HW checked out fine.
good to go. GL!!


----------



## squeeni

Just wanted to thank juneping and vesna for help with the downtown black leather tote I had asked about a few days ago. Juneping was not 100% certain on the HW on the bag and I so appreciated your input! I decided to buy the bag & am thrilled to say it was in amazing condition and the HW was dark and brassy with the darkened YSL logo as it should be. I think the reason it looked so gold and shiny in the pic was b/c of the flash. So I thank you juneping for your concern on the HW. It was the first thing I looked at when I got the bag and was so happy to see it was the same HW as my muse in coloring. I am loving the bag! Thanks you guys!!


----------



## vesna

squeeni said:


> Just wanted to thank juneping and vesna for help with the downtown black leather tote I had asked about a few days ago. Juneping was not 100% certain on the HW on the bag and I so appreciated your input! I decided to buy the bag & am thrilled to say it was in amazing condition and the HW was dark and brassy with the darkened YSL logo as it should be. I think the reason it looked so gold and shiny in the pic was b/c of the flash. So I thank you juneping for your concern on the HW. It was the first thing I looked at when I got the bag and was so happy to see it was the same HW as my muse in coloring. I am loving the bag! Thanks you guys!!



yeeeeeeeee


----------



## vesna

Pattampoochi said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Hobo (Black Patent) Handbag
> Listing Number: 250548885611
> Seller: rapidastonv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250548885611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!!!



sorry, I have not seen this style in real life myself


----------



## Pattampoochi

vesna said:


> sorry, I have not seen this style in real life myself



not a problem, thank you for responding though, vesna! I hope someone else will be able to help me out there.. maybe juneping? because it's such a new style, i'm a little skeptical of buying it unless i know for sure.. thanks soooooo much!


----------



## ndin

Item: Authentic YSL Medium Tribute Handbag (Bag), Retail $895
Listing Number: 220526734555
Seller: apple_5 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_803wt_1167

hi ladies, just won this at the last minute. can you pls help me authenticate this before I made a payment? thank you in advance and happy holidays.


----------



## juneping

Pattampoochi said:


> not a problem, thank you for responding though, vesna! I hope someone else will be able to help me out there.. maybe juneping? because it's such a new style, i'm a little skeptical of buying it unless i know for sure.. thanks soooooo much!



hi,

i did look at the bag but can't tell for sure. the pic of the metal thing at the handle with YSL logo was too small...so i can't tell for sure.
sorry....


----------



## juneping

ndin said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Medium Tribute Handbag (Bag), Retail $895
> Listing Number: 220526734555
> Seller: apple_5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_803wt_1167
> 
> hi ladies, just won this at the last minute. can you pls help me authenticate this before I made a payment? thank you in advance and happy holidays.



there's not pic of any HW...but i looked at the bag, the details are very sloppily made...the ysl tag was crooked, the key bag with Y stitches are crooked....hope vesna can chime in to verify.


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Medium Tribute Handbag (Bag), Retail $895
> Listing Number: 220526734555
> Seller: apple_5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_803wt_1167
> 
> hi ladies, just won this at the last minute. can you pls help me authenticate this before I made a payment? thank you in advance and happy holidays.



link does not work for me


----------



## ndin

I hope this works:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220526734555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks again.


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> I hope this works:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220526734555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks again.



works ...now inner tag worries me a bit, I have Yves Saint Laurent tags with high up letters, but not almost under the stitch. I do not know. This is out of my expertize. I would pass, but I do not know enough really.


----------



## ndin

Thank u for trying anyway. 
What would u advice me do? 
I  actually have to pay in a couple of hours.
Ohh I should've been more careful


----------



## juneping

ndin said:


> Thank u for trying anyway.
> What would u advice me do?
> I  actually have to pay in a couple of hours.
> Ohh I should've been more careful



i would tell the seller that you asked this bag on this forum and it's confirmed it's fake. tell her the details that i mentioned. YSL should not have this quality issues. the seller would probably back off...or else you need to ask for more pics of the bag and send them to a professional authentication company to do so which will cost you.
but tell the seller that this is fake and start from there. not sure where she got the price tag but i would doubt this is the real thing from YSL.


----------



## alex04

juneping said:


> i would tell the seller that you asked this bag on this forum and it's confirmed it's fake. tell her the details that i mentioned. YSL should not have this quality issues. the seller would probably back off...or else you need to ask for more pics of the bag and send them to a professional authentication company to do so which will cost you.
> but tell the seller that this is fake and start from there. not sure where she got the price tag but i would doubt this is the real thing from YSL.


 
Hi, I'm floored as I'm the seller of this handbag. I purchased it from Saks last year during their crazy 70% sale and have a receipt to prove it. I don't mind giving the buyer her money back as I want her to be satisfied with her purchase. I don't know what to say though since I expect that Saks would be selling me an authentic YSL bag. If I post more pictures (which I can't do until I get home from work), can you please let me know what you think for my own sanity? I wouldn't be caught dead carrying a fake handbag -- let alone selling one on eBay!


----------



## juneping

alex04 said:


> Hi, I'm floored as I'm the seller of this handbag. I purchased it from Saks last year during their crazy 70% sale and have a receipt to prove it. I don't mind giving the buyer her money back as I want her to be satisfied with her purchase. I don't know what to say though since I expect that Saks would be selling me an authentic YSL bag. If I post more pictures (which I can't do until I get home from work), can you please let me know what you think for my own sanity? I wouldn't be caught dead carrying a fake handbag -- let alone selling one on eBay!



i am sorry if i offended you. but the tag with the YSL logo was crooked, the stitches was running over the texts. the rectangular thing like a tag with stitches of a "Y" that's crooked. the craftsmanship just seems odd to me. i am not sure about the QC of YSL...but this is very odd.
is there any zipper with YSL logo on it? can you upload a pic of it? can you also post the serial number so may be* vesna* can verify about it?
do you have another YSL bag that you can compare the quality about them??


----------



## alex04

juneping said:


> i am sorry if i offended you. but the tag with the YSL logo was crooked, the stitches was running over the texts. the rectangular thing like a tag with stitches of a "Y" that's crooked. the craftsmanship just seems odd to me. i am not sure about the QC of YSL...but this is very odd.
> is there any zipper with YSL logo on it? can you upload a pic of it? can you also post the serial number so may be* vesna* can verify about it?
> do you have another YSL bag that you can compare the quality about them??


 
No offense taken and thanks for your help. I actually have the handbag with me at work thinking I might have to ship it off. Oh well ... However, I don't have a camera so I'll upload a picture of the zippers as soon as I can -- both zippers do have the YSL logo. The serial number is 177739 001998. I'm a newbie to YSL handbags (usually lurking in the Bbag subforum instead) so would not know what to look for in terms of authenticity but because I purchased it from Saks, I never doubted its authenticity. I also had purchased the YSL Majorelle handbag from the same sale last year and I think the handbags are comparable  its not the best craftsmanship Ive seen from a designer handbag but its okay. Maybe I better upload pictures of that one too ...


----------



## ndin

Thank you vesna and juneping for your help,
as well as alex04 for understanding.
I hope I didn't cause any misunderstanding.


----------



## juneping

great, we'll wait for the pictures of the zipper. vesna, do you know anything about the serial number?


----------



## alex04

ndin said:


> Thank you vesna and juneping for your help,
> as well as alex04 for understanding.
> I hope I didn't cause any misunderstanding.


 
Absolutely ... I would not want you to have any doubts regarding the handbag. It was quite an adventure attempting to translate what I wanted to say in German regarding paying customs tax!!!


----------



## alex04

juneping said:


> great, we'll wait for the pictures of the zipper. vesna, do you know anything about the serial number?


 
I'm not sure how to upload the photos so I'm posting a link to the pictures on Picasa of the zippers, inner tag and luggage tag: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=hobrien73&target=PHOTO&id=5417888284884935186&aid=5417888084139585089&authkey=Gv1sRgCKer8OvL7-Kv8gE&invite=CJijke4M&feat=email. You may need to cut and paste the link into your browser. Please let me know if you need pictures in natural daylight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> great, we'll wait for the pictures of the zipper. vesna, do you know anything about the serial number?



not really, I have never owned this bag, especially patent for me is a big unknown. I know that faked YSL engraving on the back of the zipper is different, this one looks right, could not find the serial number to compare, will search further...


----------



## jen_sparro

juneping said:


> ask the seller for close up pic of zipper and center foot at the bottom w/ YSL logo. also ask her for a close up of the serial # at the back of the tag.
> she bothered to take close up pic of the details but not the critical pictures of the bag...just seems odd to me.
> there's a lot of fake bags in this style floating around.



*Juneping*, I have the pictures you've asked for except the serial number (seller was confused). If you could take a look at the hardware and let me know I'd really appreciate it! I'll post the serial number as soon as I get it. Thankyou so much to you and *Vesna* for all your hard work! 

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=MuseTwoFeet.jpg&newest=1
http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=Musetwofeet2.jpg&newest=1
http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=NEWPICTURES073.jpg&newest=1


----------



## jen_sparro

And here's the serial number...

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=Ysltag.jpg

TIA


----------



## lylosugerbaybee

vesna said:


> Sorry, I was not clear, the tag interests me. if the tag is pebbled leather, and on the link I sent you it is a good close-up of a fake tag, then it is fake. Serial number, bottom metal feet and front of the tag, then Juneping will chime in on the hardware   we are doing just what her and I know something about, hoping that others would contribute if anyone has the bag.



Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 (Pink/navy)
Listing Number:280436682422
Seller:vinellii1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT)

Hi I just got the bag. It's actually not tricolor, it's the pink/blue version seen as many of the replicas. I have a hunch it's not authentic. The hardware is not very dull and the serial number seems off (172460.001998)? What do you guys think, vesna and juneping? Thanks!!

Photos are taken with phone cam, don't have access to my camera until tomorrow, please let me know if more pictures are needed.


----------



## juneping

jen_sparro said:


> *Juneping*, I have the pictures you've asked for except the serial number (seller was confused). If you could take a look at the hardware and let me know I'd really appreciate it! I'll post the serial number as soon as I get it. Thankyou so much to you and *Vesna* for all your hard work!
> 
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=MuseTwoFeet.jpg&newest=1
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=Musetwofeet2.jpg&newest=1
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=NEWPICTURES073.jpg&newest=1



congrats!! the HW checked out fine


----------



## juneping

lylosugerbaybee said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 (Pink/navy)
> Listing Number:280436682422
> Seller:vinellii1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT)
> 
> Hi I just got the bag. It's actually not tricolor, it's the pink/blue version seen as many of the replicas. I have a hunch it's not authentic. The hardware is not very dull and the serial number seems off (172460.001998)? What do you guys think, vesna and juneping? Thanks!!
> 
> Photos are taken with phone cam, don't have access to my camera until tomorrow, please let me know if more pictures are needed.



fake...sorry


----------



## lylosugerbaybee

Hi Juneping, 

Thanks for letting me know, I should have checked before I bought!!


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> *Juneping*, I have the pictures you've asked for except the serial number (seller was confused). If you could take a look at the hardware and let me know I'd really appreciate it! I'll post the serial number as soon as I get it. Thankyou so much to you and *Vesna* for all your hard work!
> 
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=MuseTwoFeet.jpg&newest=1
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=Musetwofeet2.jpg&newest=1
> http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=NEWPICTURES073.jpg&newest=1




looks great ! cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

lylosugerbaybee said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 (Pink/navy)
> Listing Number:280436682422
> Seller:vinellii1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT)
> 
> Hi I just got the bag. It's actually not tricolor, it's the pink/blue version seen as many of the replicas. I have a hunch it's not authentic. The hardware is not very dull and the serial number seems off (172460.001998)? What do you guys think, vesna and juneping? Thanks!!
> 
> Photos are taken with phone cam, don't have access to my camera until tomorrow, please let me know if more pictures are needed.



can you return it ? Arghhhh, hate when that happens. I had similar Prada problem, but managed to return.  If you need any help during returning process, let us know. Best, Vesna


----------



## ndin

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter!!
Listing Nr: 220529030417
Seller: danpudley
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yves-Saint-Laure...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588df511

Please help me authenticate this. Thank you n merry xmas!


----------



## juneping

ndin said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter!!
> Listing Nr: 220529030417
> Seller: danpudley
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yves-Saint-Laure...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588df511
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. Thank you n merry xmas!



the zipper looks good.
other details is nice but i would wait for *vesna* to confirm.


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter!!
> Listing Nr: 220529030417
> Seller: danpudley
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yves-Saint-Laure...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588df511
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. Thank you n merry xmas!



looks good to me

merry xmas


----------



## goldiegreen




----------



## Loquita

*Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Red Patent Leather Handbag (Medium)
*Listing Number: *None - it's on Bonanzle
*Seller:* Azaiba
*Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/YSL_FIRE_ENGINE_RED_MEDIUM_DOWNTOWN_HANDBAG__PERFECT_
*Comments:* I would appreciate any help authenticating this item, as I am new to YSL and really need assistance.  I would be particularly interested in if there are any additional photos that I need to request. (I have already asked for more details about the darker spots on the straps).  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Red Patent Leather Handbag (Medium)
> *Listing Number: *None - it's on Bonanzle
> *Seller:* Azaiba
> *Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/YSL_FIRE_ENGINE_RED_MEDIUM_DOWNTOWN_HANDBAG__PERFECT_
> *Comments:* I would appreciate any help authenticating this item, as I am new to YSL and really need assistance.  I would be particularly interested in if there are any additional photos that I need to request. (I have already asked for more details about the darker spots on the straps).  Thanks so much!!!



the HW checked out fine. i believe it's authentic.


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Red Patent Leather Handbag (Medium)
> *Listing Number: *None - it's on Bonanzle
> *Seller:* Azaiba
> *Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/YSL_FIRE_ENGINE_RED_MEDIUM_DOWNTOWN_HANDBAG__PERFECT_
> *Comments:* I would appreciate any help authenticating this item, as I am new to YSL and really need assistance.  I would be particularly interested in if there are any additional photos that I need to request. (I have already asked for more details about the darker spots on the straps).  Thanks so much!!!



I think this is an amazing bag. Authentic.  Cheers, Vesna


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *vesna*!!  I appreciate your time and expertise.


----------



## joray0526

hi there, Happy holiday~~~
i wanna know it this one is authentic lol~~thanksss


Item: YSL $1760 WHITE LEATHER /LEOPARD PRINTED CALF HAIR BAG
Listing Number: 120508491694
Seller:  nolonceva 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-1760-WHITE-...WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0edda7ae#ht_915wt_1165

Thanks again!!


----------



## Wishdoll

Item:*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Cream leather Muse shoulder bag*


Listing Number:220529619221
Seller:**polkadots**
Link: http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/YSL-YVES-SA...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item335896f115

Comments:is this just a really reallly used Muse or is it fake? the leather seems a bit off...could you help me?


----------



## juneping

joray0526 said:


> hi there, Happy holiday~~~
> i wanna know it this one is authentic lol~~thanksss
> 
> 
> Item: YSL $1760 WHITE LEATHER /LEOPARD PRINTED CALF HAIR BAG
> Listing Number: 120508491694
> Seller:  nolonceva
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-1760-WHITE-...WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0edda7ae#ht_915wt_1165
> 
> Thanks again!!



the zipper picture is out of focus...pls ask the seller for clear close up pictures of the zipper, the key and lock with YSL log.


----------



## juneping

Wishdoll said:


> Item:*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Cream leather Muse shoulder bag*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:220529619221
> Seller:**polkadots**
> Link: http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/YSL-YVES-SA...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item335896f115
> 
> Comments:is this just a really reallly used Muse or is it fake? the leather seems a bit off...could you help me?



the HW checked out fine. should be authentic...but not in a good condition..very used.


----------



## achuh

Item:  YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE CLUTCH WALLET NEW NWT LARGE
Listing Number:  170418801126
Seller:  konasesame
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_900wt_1167
Comments:  hi there!  thanks for any feedback/authentication help.  (I hope this is the right posting protocol).  i've already purchased this so i'm not sure how much longer the link will be live (the attached photos are screenshots from our macbook).  just looking to see if this YSL muse wallet/clutch is for real.  there is a number embossed along one of the inside folds (silver on silver).  thanks again!


----------



## juneping

achuh said:


> Item:  YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE CLUTCH WALLET NEW NWT LARGE
> Listing Number:  170418801126
> Seller:  konasesame
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_900wt_1167
> Comments:  hi there!  thanks for any feedback/authentication help.  (I hope this is the right posting protocol).  i've already purchased this so i'm not sure how much longer the link will be live (the attached photos are screenshots from our macbook).  just looking to see if this YSL muse wallet/clutch is for real.  there is a number embossed along one of the inside folds (silver on silver).  thanks again!



the pic of the zipper is not clear enough for me to decide. but i looked at the seller a power seller...solder 2000 things and the feedback is still 100%. you can ask for the picture of the zipper....but this wallet looks pretty promising.


----------



## vesna

achuh said:


> Item:  YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE CLUTCH WALLET NEW NWT LARGE
> Listing Number:  170418801126
> Seller:  konasesame
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_900wt_1167
> Comments:  hi there!  thanks for any feedback/authentication help.  (I hope this is the right posting protocol).  i've already purchased this so i'm not sure how much longer the link will be live (the attached photos are screenshots from our macbook).  just looking to see if this YSL muse wallet/clutch is for real.  there is a number embossed along one of the inside folds (silver on silver).  thanks again!




This is one of the most respected ebay sellers I have ever seen. I love her , Susan was  very helpful several times in authenticating YSL stuff for me although that was not her item. Safe buying from this seller


----------



## vesna

Wishdoll said:


> Item:*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Cream leather Muse shoulder bag*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:220529619221
> Seller:**polkadots**
> Link: http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/YSL-YVES-SA...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item335896f115
> 
> Comments:is this just a really reallly used Muse or is it fake? the leather seems a bit off...could you help me?



it is real muse but really really worn out


----------



## disturbedgirl

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Muse Handbag
Listing Number: 170423039751
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae013707
Comment: I believe she always sells authentic bags but would love help on this one!


----------



## juneping

disturbedgirl said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 170423039751
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae013707
> Comment: I believe she always sells authentic bags but would love help on this one!



the HW checked out fine. it's authentic.


----------



## vesna

disturbedgirl said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 170423039751
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae013707
> Comment: I believe she always sells authentic bags but would love help on this one!



another favorite of mine, amazing seller of authentic stuff, I am waiting for Mombasa and YSL jacket from her )) no worries there, authentic RG


----------



## achuh

juneping said:


> the pic of the zipper is not clear enough for me to decide. but i looked at the seller a power seller...solder 2000 things and the feedback is still 100%. you can ask for the picture of the zipper....but this wallet looks pretty promising.


 

thanks so much for your time!
*thanks also to vesna for confirming what I'd already thought. I figured based on the sales volume and 100.0% positive feedback and her other items that it was safe. Just had to do a little extra work for myself...

I took this attached photo myself, of the zipper...


----------



## Mcqueen78

Item:	Auth Yves Saint Laurent Teal Satin Print Tote NWT $695
Listing Number:350297946090
Seller:jennylmd
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350297946090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Did YSL make these? Authentic?


----------



## juneping

achuh said:


> thanks so much for your time!
> *thanks also to vesna for confirming what I'd already thought. I figured based on the sales volume and 100.0% positive feedback and her other items that it was safe. Just had to do a little extra work for myself...
> 
> I took this attached photo myself, of the zipper...



the zipper is fine. GL bidding!!


----------



## juneping

Mcqueen78 said:


> Item:    Auth Yves Saint Laurent Teal Satin Print Tote NWT $695
> Listing Number:350297946090
> Seller:jennylmd
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350297946090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Did YSL make these? Authentic?



haven't seen this style at all...sorry can't help.


----------



## Loquita

Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I am seriously considering it, and have already contacted the seller with some specific questions about wear, dust bag, size, etc.  Thanks so much!!!  

*Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Black Besace 
*Listing Number:* N/A (Bonanzle item) 
*Seller: *HandbagCouture
*Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/Black_YSL_Besace_Preloved_
*Comments:* Do I need to request any more specific photos for this item? This seems like the medium size, right?


----------



## ndin

Item:Brand New YvesSaintLaurent YSL Leather Wallet Purse
Listing Number:230417052638
Seller:asianbeauty786
Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230417052638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

please help me authenticate this. thank you.


----------



## juneping

ndin said:


> Item:Brand New YvesSaintLaurent YSL Leather Wallet Purse
> Listing Number:230417052638
> Seller:asianbeauty786
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230417052638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> please help me authenticate this. thank you.



sorry....can't tell. the seller looks legit though....


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I am seriously considering it, and have already contacted the seller with some specific questions about wear, dust bag, size, etc.  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Black Besace
> *Listing Number:* N/A (Bonanzle item)
> *Seller: *HandbagCouture
> *Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/Black_YSL_Besace_Preloved_
> *Comments:* Do I need to request any more specific photos for this item? This seems like the medium size, right?



please ask for HW pic of the shoulder strap. the YSL stitches at the bottom of the bag as well.


----------



## ndin

thank you anyway juneping.


----------



## Mcqueen78

juneping said:


> haven't seen this style at all...sorry can't help.



Thanks dear, well I guess I'll buy it and see for myself, I'll post more pictures, if it turns out to be fake, I'll be mucho angry MUHAHAHAHA lol


----------



## Loquita

juneping said:


> please ask for HW pic of the shoulder strap. the YSL stitches at the bottom of the bag as well.



Will do!!  I was thinking that I def. needed to see the bottom.  So far the seller hasn't answered my questions yet...if I get no word by tomorrow morning (and the pics I would like), it's a pass for sure.  

Thanks for your advice, *juneping*!


----------



## MOWCAM

Item:Yves Saint Laurent silver Horn Mombasa black Handbag
Listing Number:400090317188
Seller:*kr-bargains*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400090317188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: 
I don't even know if they made the mombasa in satin... and I know the pics probably are too little to go on.... but the seller assuresits authentic. It was just such a good deal i became sceptic immediately....

Thanks for any help/views you might be able to offer!


----------



## vesna

MOWCAM said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent silver Horn Mombasa black Handbag
> Listing Number:400090317188
> Seller:*kr-bargains*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400090317188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments:
> I don't even know if they made the mombasa in satin... and I know the pics probably are too little to go on.... but the seller assuresits authentic. It was just such a good deal i became sceptic immediately....
> 
> Thanks for any help/views you might be able to offer!



as far as I see all looks good. YSL did make black and red satin mombasas which I have seen. These features are OK from what I know, it could be that I do not know enough. That is how much I can help.


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I am seriously considering it, and have already contacted the seller with some specific questions about wear, dust bag, size, etc.  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Black Besace
> *Listing Number:* N/A (Bonanzle item)
> *Seller: *HandbagCouture
> *Link: *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/Black_YSL_Besace_Preloved_
> *Comments:* Do I need to request any more specific photos for this item? This seems like the medium size, right?



hey Loqita 

it is medium (large is very rare to find and is wider). This is the exact what I have but would really like to see the bottom. tag is fine, serial number as well, which si great sign. perhaps, please, let her make a photo of inner side of the flap, with oval metal opening hardware screws visible. cheers, Vesna


----------



## FrankieP

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT NWOT BESACE BROWN SUEDE $1895!!
Number: 280443051331
Seller: omlax
Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280443051331

Thanks!


----------



## sunflower5

Mcqueen78 said:


> Item:    Auth Yves Saint Laurent Teal Satin Print Tote NWT $695
> Listing Number:350297946090
> Seller:jennylmd
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350297946090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Did YSL make these? Authentic?




I would definitely ask for more pictures. I know ysl makes satin totes, but I'm not sure about a printed one. I did a google search for this bag type and it didn't return anything....


----------



## juneping

*FrankieP*

def ask the HW at the shoulder strap...the one on ebay is too small and the angle is bit too hard to tell for sure...for what is shown...doesn't look right but i need a clear picture just to be sure.


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT NWOT BESACE BROWN SUEDE $1895!!
> Number: 280443051331
> Seller: omlax
> Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280443051331
> 
> Thanks!


hi FrenkieP, please ask for back of the tag serial number photo, shoulder strap hardware as June pointed and if possible inner flap side so that hardware screws are visible. Tag looks OK with a store marker for not return, but serial number wold be sure indicator. These are highly faked and amazing fakes hard to authenticate unless those few additional features are shown. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## Loquita

Hi lovely YSL Fans!   Could you please authenticate this for me?  

*Item:* Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Patent Muse Bag Purse NEW
*Number:* 130355061923
*Seller:* idolovejoe
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags?hash=item1e59c464a3#ht_1792wt_1167

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Hi lovely YSL Fans!   Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Patent Muse Bag Purse NEW
> *Number:* 130355061923
> *Seller:* idolovejoe
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags?hash=item1e59c464a3#ht_1792wt_1167
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



hi Loquita, looks good to me, let's wait for Juneping to confirm the hardware. But, what is the exact color?


----------



## Loquita

vesna said:


> hi Loquita, looks good to me, let's wait for Juneping to confirm the hardware. But, what is the exact color?



I'm not sure.  I think it's red...but it looks more like a cherry red than a fire-engine red to me.

Thanks, *vesna*!


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Hi lovely YSL Fans!   Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Patent Muse Bag Purse NEW
> *Number:* 130355061923
> *Seller:* idolovejoe
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags?hash=item1e59c464a3#ht_1792wt_1167
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



the pic of the zipper is blurry...so i can't say for sure. but from what i can tell..it looks authentic. but if you want to be sure, ask for a clear pic of the zipper.


----------



## jujuto

Item: Authentic YSL Suede Mini Bag
Number: 290386445839
Seller: lanijred
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290386445839&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller is new (2 feedbacks) and i have never seen before this model  Thanks. Julie


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Suede Mini Bag
> Number: 290386445839
> Seller: lanijred
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290386445839&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller is new (2 feedbacks) and i have never seen before this model  Thanks. Julie



sorry, never seen this model


----------



## juneping

jujuto said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Suede Mini Bag
> Number: 290386445839
> Seller: lanijred
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290386445839&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller is new (2 feedbacks) and i have never seen before this model  Thanks. Julie



please ask her to send you a close up clear photo of the zipper with YSL logo on it. we'll see from there.


----------



## Tiny T

Could you please help me authenticate these four bags?

1.
Item: Authentic YSL Rive Gauche Downtown Patent Black bag 
Listing Number: 370312190372
Seller: 2earthangels06
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370312190372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2.
Item: $1395 Yves Saint Laurent Green Suede Downtown Tote Bag 
Listing Number: 350298967751
Seller: wildfire3300
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350298967751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3.
Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent MUSE TWO TOP II Bag Purse
Listing Number: 390137584063
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390137584063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4.
Item: YSL BLACK MUSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE OVERSIZED
Listing Number: 320468729519
Seller: italy.world.22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468729519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you in advance and Happy New Year


----------



## miss_olausson

Item: Muse two bag
Listing Number: 390137584063
Seller:fashionphile
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad60319bf
Comments: 
New with YSL, pls help me autneticate this!!


----------



## Tiny T

Item: YSL BLACK MUSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE OVERSIZED
Listing Number: 320468729519
Seller: italy.world.22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468729519&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Hi again, about this item I've asked earlier. I think I've got myself an answer (not sure if it's correct tho.) From what I've seen, it's *not real* since I compare the YSL lock on this bag to another ones . . >_<


----------



## juneping

Tiny T said:


> Could you please help me authenticate these four bags?
> 
> 1.
> Item: Authentic YSL Rive Gauche Downtown Patent Black bag
> Listing Number: 370312190372
> Seller: 2earthangels06
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370312190372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2.
> Item: $1395 Yves Saint Laurent Green Suede Downtown Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 350298967751
> Seller: wildfire3300
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350298967751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3.
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent MUSE TWO TOP II Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 390137584063
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390137584063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4.
> Item: YSL BLACK MUSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE OVERSIZED
> Listing Number: 320468729519
> Seller: italy.world.22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468729519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance and Happy New Year



1, 2, 3 are authentic..the HW checked out fine.
4. can't tell...need HW pic


----------



## juneping

miss_olausson said:


> Item: Muse two bag
> Listing Number: 390137584063
> Seller:fashionphile
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad60319bf
> Comments:
> New with YSL, pls help me autneticate this!!



authentic.


----------



## Tiny T

Thank you so much, Juneping : )

how about this one,

Item: Authentic ysl top handle muse 2 two bag black patent
Listing Number: 110474589634
Seller: biffsltd
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110474589634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

sorry to trouble you many times >_<


----------



## jujuto

juneping said:


> please ask her to send you a close up clear photo of the zipper with YSL logo on it. we'll see from there.







What do you think ? It not really clear ... but we see the ysl symbol ...


----------



## Loquita

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks so much!!  

*Item: *YSL Sac 57 Red Patent Bag NWT Large Size
*Listing number:* 370313416686
*Seller:* cecily53
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370313416686&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2534wt_1167
*Comments:* Happy New Year!!!


----------



## juneping

Tiny T said:


> Thank you so much, Juneping : )
> 
> how about this one,
> 
> Item: Authentic ysl top handle muse 2 two bag black patent
> Listing Number: 110474589634
> Seller: biffsltd
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110474589634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> sorry to trouble you many times >_<



please ask her for clear close up pictures of the zipper and the center foot with YSL logo on them.


----------



## juneping

jujuto said:


> What do you think ? It not really clear ... but we see the ysl symbol ...



too blury...please ask her for a close up clear photo of the zipper.


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks so much!!
> 
> *Item: *YSL Sac 57 Red Patent Bag NWT Large Size
> *Listing number:* 370313416686
> *Seller:* cecily53
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370313416686&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2534wt_1167
> *Comments:* Happy New Year!!!



sorry...i can't tell at all...there's no HW picture. hope others can chime in.
Happy New Year!!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks,* june*...I will ask for a HW pic, then.  

(And a pic of the YSL interior tag and serial numbers, while I am at it!)

Take care!!


----------



## Loquita

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me, please?

(I am doing some serious YSL hunting!!) 

Item: Authentic YSL Tribute Bag - NWT!!
Listing number: 130355153734
Seller: pinkkey
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...153734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_896wt_1167

Thanks so much.


----------



## vesna

Tiny T said:


> Could you please help me authenticate these four bags?
> 
> 1.
> Item: Authentic YSL Rive Gauche Downtown Patent Black bag
> Listing Number: 370312190372
> Seller: 2earthangels06
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370312190372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2.
> Item: $1395 Yves Saint Laurent Green Suede Downtown Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 350298967751
> Seller: wildfire3300
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350298967751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3.
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent MUSE TWO TOP II Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 390137584063
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390137584063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4.
> Item: YSL BLACK MUSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE OVERSIZED
> Listing Number: 320468729519
> Seller: italy.world.22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468729519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance and Happy New Year



like june said, 1,2,3 (#3 seller sells always authentic)  are authentic, 4 needed pics of serial number and hardware


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks so much!!
> 
> *Item: *YSL Sac 57 Red Patent Bag NWT Large Size
> *Listing number:* 370313416686
> *Seller:* cecily53
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370313416686&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2534wt_1167
> *Comments:* Happy New Year!!!



hi loquita, happy new year !  

I can not see any tag or hardware. 

All I know is that this seller does sell authentic stuff, I bought from her before, it is just that very often in  her feedback you see "not as described" - bags in worse condition than described. I would ask her for more photos to see inside if it is really new. cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me, please?
> 
> (I am doing some serious YSL hunting!!)
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Tribute Bag - NWT!!
> Listing number: 130355153734
> Seller: pinkkey
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...153734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_896wt_1167
> 
> Thanks so much.



I do not know tribute, at all, sorry


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me, please?
> 
> (I am doing some serious YSL hunting!!)
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Tribute Bag - NWT!!
> Listing number: 130355153734
> Seller: pinkkey
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...153734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_896wt_1167
> 
> Thanks so much.



may be you can ask a pic clear close up of the zipper with YSL logo...we'll see...


----------



## shoegal87

Item: auth YSL Muse over sized


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Classic_Chic/items/BNWT_100__Auth_YSL_MUSE_OVERSIZED__BLUE_tPF

can someone please help me out??


----------



## vesna

shoegal87 said:


> Item: auth YSL Muse over sized
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Classic_Chic/items/BNWT_100__Auth_YSL_MUSE_OVERSIZED__BLUE_tPF
> 
> can someone please help me out??



the bag looks great, shape, front looks authentic. But, she could send you more photos to make sure. It is from a tPF member. Perhaps you can ask her for tPF name and ask her to send you photos of the tag, front and back for serial number, hardware (zipper pull and under the zipper head engraving), lock and key as well.  cheers, Vesna


----------



## Loquita

vesna said:


> hi loquita, happy new year !
> 
> I can not see any tag or hardware.
> 
> All I know is that this seller does sell authentic stuff, I bought from her before, it is just that very often in  her feedback you see "not as described" - bags in worse condition than described. I would ask her for more photos to see inside if it is really new. cheers, Vesna



Thanks, *vesna*!  Per the great advice that you and *juneping* have given me, this morning I requested additional clear, close-up pics from her of the hardware and tag.  She answered my initial questions about whether or not the bag came from a smoke-free home, if it had a dust bag, etc., very quickly but so far no word on this one.  

If I don't hear anything from her within a day I will pass.  

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Loquita

juneping said:


> may be you can ask a pic clear close up of the zipper with YSL logo...we'll see...



Thanks, *juneping*!  I will request a photo for sure.


----------



## cgault

HI! can you pls authenticate this bag? TIA!! 

seller: balearic1 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item1c0ef63e1e#ht_8532wt_1167
name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Downtown Bag NR XL
item numb: 120510103070


----------



## happy942

Hi there!  I have just purchased my first YSL from Ann's Fabulous Finds!  I know she is known for being authentic, but the measurements given are throwing me off as to whether the bag is a medium or large Muse (and thus making me doubt whether it is authentic or not).  Can you please authenticate the bag?  Thanks!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/ysl/black_patent_muse__1


----------



## shoegal87

vesna said:


> the bag looks great, shape, front looks authentic. But, she could send you more photos to make sure. It is from a tPF member. Perhaps you can ask her for tPF name and ask her to send you photos of the tag, front and back for serial number, hardware (zipper pull and under the zipper head engraving), lock and key as well.  cheers, Vesna



thank you!


----------



## vesna

happy942 said:


> Hi there!  I have just purchased my first YSL from Ann's Fabulous Finds!  I know she is known for being authentic, but the measurements given are throwing me off as to whether the bag is a medium or large Muse (and thus making me doubt whether it is authentic or not).  Can you please authenticate the bag?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/ysl/black_patent_muse__1



looks like post #14 in reference library for Muse

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

but her listed dimensions are off, perhaps omission. Could you ask her for precise measurements? Or, when you get it, post real measures, and photos of inner tag, serial number on the back of the tag as well as zippers, hardware, we will have the right information...cheers, Vesna


----------



## juneping

cgault said:


> HI! can you pls authenticate this bag? TIA!!
> 
> seller: balearic1
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item1c0ef63e1e#ht_8532wt_1167
> name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Downtown Bag NR XL
> item numb: 120510103070



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic


----------



## happy942

vesna said:


> looks like post #14 in reference library for Muse
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html
> 
> but her listed dimensions are off, perhaps omission. Could you ask her for precise measurements? Or, when you get it, post real measures, and photos of inner tag, serial number on the back of the tag as well as zippers, hardware, we will have the right information...cheers, Vesna



I will post the additional pics when the bag arrives.  Thanks!


----------



## alonso148

hi, please could somebody tell me if this is authentic?
Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130355061923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## juneping

alonso148 said:


> hi, please could somebody tell me if this is authentic?
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130355061923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



please ask for clear close up pictures of the zipper, lock with YSL logo. if you can also get the serial number at the back of the tag so *vesna* can help out as well.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks so much!!
> 
> *Item: *YSL Sac 57 Red Patent Bag NWT Large Size
> *Listing number:* 370313416686
> *Seller:* cecily53
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370313416686&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2534wt_1167
> *Comments:* Happy New Year!!!




Good morning...here's the hardware pics that I requested from the above bag, could you please let me know what you think?  Thank you!!


----------



## Loquita

Double post - sorry!


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Double post - sorry!



*loquita*, the zipper looks fine to me. should be authentic.


----------



## Loquita

juneping said:


> *loquita*, the zipper looks fine to me. should be authentic.



Thanks, *juneping*!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## isabelle.hart

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468916158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item number:	320468916158
can anyone help me with checking this bag? it looks like authentic but last 2 pics of the listing. the codes appear different. the ysl mentione 172460 A0P7G but the neimanmarcus receipt shown 172460-c7a1g-100

kinda concern about that


----------



## vesna

isabelle.hart said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468916158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item number:    320468916158
> can anyone help me with checking this bag? it looks like authentic but last 2 pics of the listing. the codes appear different. the ysl mentione 172460 A0P7G but the neimanmarcus receipt shown 172460-c7a1g-100
> 
> kinda concern about that



I understand the concern, but I still think it is an authentic bag. Wait for Juneping to comment on hardware. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## isabelle.hart

vesna said:


> I understand the concern, but I still think it is an authentic bag. Wait for Juneping to comment on hardware. Cheers, Vesna




tks so much


----------



## juneping

isabelle.hart said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320468916158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item number:    320468916158
> can anyone help me with checking this bag? it looks like authentic but last 2 pics of the listing. the codes appear different. the ysl mentione 172460 A0P7G but the neimanmarcus receipt shown 172460-c7a1g-100
> 
> kinda concern about that



the zipper checked out okay...should be authentic...may be the seller was seller many bags and messed up??


----------



## babyfish2005

Hello, can anyone help me with checking this bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-auth-YSL-YV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb89f4f7

THANKS....


----------



## vesna

babyfish2005 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with checking this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-auth-YSL-YV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb89f4f7
> 
> THANKS....



the tag is odd, i don't know.....perhaps pics of inner flap with hardware seen would be needed as well as back of the tag with serial number.


----------



## juneping

babyfish2005 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with checking this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-auth-YSL-YV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb89f4f7
> 
> THANKS....



fake...the HW is wrong.


----------



## babyfish2005

THX, guys. how about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5fa08a1

Thanks again.


----------



## ricomb

Quote:
Item: Muse XL handbag
Listing Number: 230417893537
Seller: azbaz15
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230417893537&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: thank you!


----------



## juneping

*babyfish2005, ricomb*

it's the same bag...please ask the seller for clear close up pic of the lock and zipper with YSL logo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*To everyone making authentication requests:

Please remember to use the proper format specified in post #1 (example shown in post #2)

If members cannot follow these simple rules, I'll temporarily
close the thread so everyone can try to get the hang of it! :closed:

And I strongly urge the authenticators to ignore requests that aren't in the proper format.

Thank you. 
*​


----------



## Vodkaine

Item:Sac week end YSL haut à courroies - YVES SAINT LAURENT
Listing Number:130356168827
Seller: ivarel
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130356168827&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Comments: Never seen such a bag.. it indeed looks like an Hermès HAC..


----------



## juneping

Vodkaine said:


> Item:Sac week end YSL haut à courroies - YVES SAINT LAURENT
> Listing Number:130356168827
> Seller: ivarel
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130356168827&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> Comments: Never seen such a bag.. it indeed looks like an Hermès HAC..



agree...never seen this one before and remind me of Hermes....
sorry can't help. 
logically...this is not a popular style..so assumed no fakers would make it..so it could be authentic....but...


----------



## happy942

vesna said:


> looks like post #14 in reference library for Muse
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html
> 
> but her listed dimensions are off, perhaps omission. Could you ask her for precise measurements? Or, when you get it, post real measures, and photos of inner tag, serial number on the back of the tag as well as zippers, hardware, we will have the right information...cheers, Vesna



Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication.  

Thanks

http://picasaweb.google.com/annsfabulousfinds/Ysl_extra1410?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-hhabczvuOIw#


----------



## Loquita

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me, please?  Thank you!! 

*Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Tribute Bag NEW
*Listing number: * 190361520455
*Seller:* rootala
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Handbags?hash=item2c526e4947#ht_10474wt_1167


----------



## juneping

happy942 said:


> Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/annsfabulousfinds/Ysl_extra1410?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-hhabczvuOIw#



the keys looked right...wait for vesna on other details.


----------



## juneping

Loquita said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me, please?  Thank you!!
> 
> *Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Tribute Bag NEW
> *Listing number: * 190361520455
> *Seller:* rootala
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Handbags?hash=item2c526e4947#ht_10474wt_1167



the zipper checked out fine...may be vesna can chime in on the other details.


----------



## Loquita

juneping said:


> the zipper checked out fine...may be vesna can chime in on the other details.



Thanks, *juneping*!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## vesna

happy942 said:


> Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/annsfabulousfinds/Ysl_extra1410?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-hhabczvuOIw#



all looks good, tag, number, keys....good luck


----------



## brandnamedeluxe

Hello everyone...I already bought these but I was hoping you can authenticate, so that if they turn out to be fake then I'm still within the PP dispute period.  Thanks so much in advance!

Item:  AUTH YSL Purple Suede Leather Buckle Belt RT $395 80 32
Listing Number: 320461189685
Seller: trendsetting*styles
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461189685&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Item: AUTH YSL Winter White Leather Gold Buckle Belt $295 34
Listing Number: 220531818554
Seller: trendsetting*styles
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220531818554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## juneping

brandnamedeluxe said:


> Hello everyone...I already bought these but I was hoping you can authenticate, so that if they turn out to be fake then I'm still within the PP dispute period.  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item:  AUTH YSL Purple Suede Leather Buckle Belt RT $395 80 32
> Listing Number: 320461189685
> Seller: trendsetting*styles
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461189685&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL Winter White Leather Gold Buckle Belt $295 34
> Listing Number: 220531818554
> Seller: trendsetting*styles
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220531818554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



sorry...have no knowledge in belts.


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> sorry...have no knowledge in belts.



neither do I, sorry


----------



## Vodkaine

brandnamedeluxe said:


> Hello everyone...I already bought these but I was hoping you can authenticate, so that if they turn out to be fake then I'm still within the PP dispute period.  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item:  AUTH YSL Purple Suede Leather Buckle Belt RT $395 80 32
> Listing Number: 320461189685
> Seller: trendsetting*styles
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461189685&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL Winter White Leather Gold Buckle Belt $295 34
> Listing Number: 220531818554
> Seller: trendsetting*styles
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220531818554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




I don't feel it.
An amount of certificates doesn't mean a thing. 
The leather looks poor and the pictures of the inside are as fuzzy as you see. The price makes me doubt too. 
Regards


----------



## ochie

ITEM: tribute platform shoes pumps 
SELLER:miszzlenaa 
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180453150676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks in advance..


----------



## vesna

ochie said:


> ITEM: tribute platform shoes pumps
> SELLER:miszzlenaa
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180453150676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..



hi ochie, please, try glass slipper forum for shoes, none of us here is familiar with shoes really, sorry


----------



## babyfish2005

Item:Oversized Black YSL Muse 

Listing Number:180452578756
Seller:mmcyers1 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Oversized-Black...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cfd5c4
Comments: Thanks guys


----------



## juneping

babyfish2005 said:


> Item:Oversized Black YSL Muse
> 
> Listing Number:180452578756
> Seller:mmcyers1
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Oversized-Black...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cfd5c4
> Comments: Thanks guys



i need a clear close up picture of the zipper and the lock with YSL logo. please also ask for the serial number at the back of the tag


----------



## yslplz

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Majorelle Handbag 
Listing Number: 260534657018
Seller: bb.kwon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-YSL-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9135ffa
Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag for me?! I think it's a really cute bag but not sure if its authentic or not. Thanks!*


----------



## juneping

yslplz said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Majorelle Handbag
> Listing Number: 260534657018
> Seller: bb.kwon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-YSL-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9135ffa
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag for me?! I think it's a really cute bag but not sure if its authentic or not. Thanks!*



the HW look fine to me. but i would wait for vesna's comments as well.


----------



## vesna

yslplz said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Majorelle Handbag
> Listing Number: 260534657018
> Seller: bb.kwon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-YSL-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9135ffa
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag for me?! I think it's a really cute bag but not sure if its authentic or not. Thanks!*


 
it looks good. I am just always careful with zero feedback, but I was with zero once too...I don't know if I would dare..looks fne though (ask the seller for returns)


----------



## yslplz

vesna said:


> it looks good. I am just always careful with zero feedback, but I was with zero once too...I don't know if I would dare..looks fne though (ask the seller for returns)


 

Great! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Elanlia

Name: Muse oversize noir Ysl
seller: benjispi    
number: 200423978180
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Superbe-Sac-Muse...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes?hash=item2eaa3334c4

I have some other pictures,it's enoght or Must I upload them on flickr?

TIA


----------



## Elanlia

And also this one:
100% AUTH YVES SAINT-LAURENT MUSE BAG NO RESERVE 2200$
seller: gravelson
number: 130356458283
http://cgi.ebay.it/100-AUTH-YVES-SA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59d9b32b

Thank you for all!!!


----------



## juneping

*Elanlia*,

the pictures of the two bags you are asking about are not clear enough to tell. ask both sellers for clear close up pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo, and the tag front and back.


----------



## Elanlia

juneping said:


> *Elanlia*,
> 
> the pictures of the two bags you are asking about are not clear enough to tell. ask both sellers for clear close up pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo, and the tag front and back.





I have only the pictures of Benjispi:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/45584296@N07/
Thank you


----------



## juneping

Elanlia said:


> I have only the pictures of Benjispi:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45584296@N07/
> Thank you



the black muse checked out fine..should be authentic.


----------



## Elanlia

Have all the bags got the logo lampo on the zip?


----------



## juneping

Elanlia said:


> Have all the bags got the logo lampo on the zip?



i am not sure. like my muse 2...the zipper has YSL under the zip and at the zipper (handle) as well. regardless, the YSL engraving is hard to mimic.


----------



## isun83

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE ANTHRACITE CROC BAG $1995
thermal_beuys
#190363495159
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190363495159&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT


thank you


----------



## Noegirl05

YSL MUSE II Black leather
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Authentic-...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52865dc9#ht_500wt_1119
seller:jnhua1
item #: 190363098569

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

isun83 said:


> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE ANTHRACITE CROC BAG $1995
> thermal_beuys
> #190363495159
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190363495159&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you



sorry it ended, looked OK except for the shades on the back of the bag, perhaps photo, but looked like dirty ?????


----------



## vesna

Noegirl05 said:


> YSL MUSE II Black leather
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Authentic-...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52865dc9#ht_500wt_1119
> seller:jnhua1
> item #: 190363098569
> 
> Thank you!



dear Noegirl05, this one looks great (tag, serial number and all I  know). perhaps Juneping can jump in with hardware comment. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## isun83

I purchased this bag, so it looks good? 
thank you Vesna


----------



## RueMonge

Item: Authentic New YSL Roady Hobo Red
 Listing #  270512609076
 Seller: highstrungdesigns
 Link  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-New-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbced734
 Comments: I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on this bag. I was asking about the red in the boutique recently and was told it would be a patent red. This is so much prettier if it's real.  Thank so much!!!


----------



## cgault

Hi! is this authentic? thanks!!

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Oversized-Black...WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cfd5c4#ht_720wt_1167
name: Oversized Black YSL Muse, copy of receipt
seller: mmcyers1
item numb: 180452578756


----------



## vesna

isun83 said:


> I purchased this bag, so it looks good?
> thank you Vesna



on the basis of what I see all is good, but let us know how it looks when you get it. If you need more assurance, you can post other photos when you get it, to make sure all is perfect...congrats, Vesna


----------



## vesna

RueMonge said:


> Item: Authentic New YSL Roady Hobo Red
> Listing #  270512609076
> Seller: highstrungdesigns
> Link  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-New-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbced734
> Comments: I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on this bag. I was asking about the red in the boutique recently and was told it would be a patent red. This is so much prettier if it's real.  Thank so much!!!



There is a roady in exactly this leather (my favorite texture and color), and I see all the details as authentic. 

look in reference library, she used the stock photo as the first one and the others seem hers

I have not seen it IRL however, so I can not tell for sure. Perhaps ask for serial number photo (back of the inner tag)

as for the seller, all looks good, except her expensive bags feedback is great but pics are removed from auction pages ????


----------



## vesna

cgault said:


> Hi! is this authentic? thanks!!
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Oversized-Black...WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cfd5c4#ht_720wt_1167
> name: Oversized Black YSL Muse, copy of receipt
> seller: mmcyers1
> item numb: 180452578756



please see post #248


----------



## RueMonge

Thank you so much vesna, I'll ask for that photo.


----------



## cgault

vesna said:


> please see post #248



Thank you! I will request photos now.


----------



## MonAmie

Hi!
Could anyone please authenticate this one? 
Thanks

http://tinypic.com/r/25ugt2v/6
http://tinypic.com/r/10pzq4h/6
http://tinypic.com/r/30kztd4/6
http://tinypic.com/r/10rtyrl/6
http://tinypic.com/r/e1ai4h/6
http://tinypic.com/r/13z722q/6


----------



## juneping

isun83 said:


> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE ANTHRACITE CROC BAG $1995
> thermal_beuys
> #190363495159
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190363495159&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you



it's fake, the HW is wrong.


----------



## juneping

Noegirl05 said:


> YSL MUSE II Black leather
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Authentic-...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52865dc9#ht_500wt_1119
> seller:jnhua1
> item #: 190363098569
> 
> Thank you!



please ask for a clear close up picure of the zipper and center foot with YSL logo.


----------



## juneping

cgault said:


> Hi! is this authentic? thanks!!
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Oversized-Black...WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03cfd5c4#ht_720wt_1167
> name: Oversized Black YSL Muse, copy of receipt
> seller: mmcyers1
> item numb: 180452578756



please provide clear close up pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo.


----------



## juneping

MonAmie said:


> Hi!
> Could anyone please authenticate this one?
> Thanks
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/25ugt2v/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/10pzq4h/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/30kztd4/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/10rtyrl/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/e1ai4h/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/13z722q/6



i need the clear close up pic of zipper and center foot with YSL logo to confirm.


----------



## RueMonge

vesna said:


> There is a roady in exactly this leather (my favorite texture and color), and I see all the details as authentic.
> 
> look in reference library, she used the stock photo as the first one and the others seem hers
> 
> I have not seen it IRL however, so I can not tell for sure. Perhaps ask for serial number photo (back of the inner tag)
> 
> as for the seller, all looks good, except her expensive bags feedback is great but pics are removed from auction pages ????


 
There is a picture now of the serial # in the auction if you wouldn't mind looking at it for me.

Authentic New YSL Roady Hobo red
item 270512609076
highstrungdesigns
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270512609076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

RueMonge said:


> There is a picture now of the serial # in the auction if you wouldn't mind looking at it for me.
> 
> Authentic New YSL Roady Hobo red
> item 270512609076
> highstrungdesigns
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270512609076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
serial number is OK, everything looks right in my oppinion. cheers, vesna


----------



## MOWCAM

Please help me autenticate this gorgeous bag?

Item name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MOMBASA HORN HOBO HAND BAG NEW
Item number:190364267866
Seller:Konasesame
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5298355a

Comment: I'd be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this, as I'm seriously considering a bid...

Please advise?

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## RueMonge

Thank you so much vesna!!!


----------



## vesna

MOWCAM said:


> Please help me autenticate this gorgeous bag?
> 
> Item name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MOMBASA HORN HOBO HAND BAG NEW
> Item number:190364267866
> Seller:Konasesame
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5298355a
> 
> Comment: I'd be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this, as I'm seriously considering a bid...
> 
> Please advise?
> 
> Thank you for your time and help!




always authentic in Susan's store (Konasesame, aka Reckles woman), very nice Mombasa, good luck


----------



## rhogiela

Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?!  TIA!

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG 
ahenley75
#150404394694
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
123karolina
#120509171354
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
candiland27
#260527707723
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Fuschia-Md-Besace-bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ260527707723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8a9564b


----------



## MOWCAM

vesna said:


> always authentic in Susan's store (Konasesame, aka Reckles woman), very nice Mombasa, good luck


 

..sorry - I didn't know this came from "one of our own"!

Thanks for your help, I can now bid with confidende. (but she has two of them now, different size.... what to do, what to do....


----------



## katsupoy

Hi guys!

Please authenticate this.

Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Bag
Listing Number:170430722922
Seller:rainbowjackets
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...H_Handbags?hash=item27ae76736a#ht_1868wt_1167
Commentslease authenticate and give comments. Thanks!


----------



## juneping

rhogiela said:


> Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?!  TIA!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG
> ahenley75
> #150404394694
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
> 123karolina
> #120509171354
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
> candiland27
> #260527707723
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Fuschia-Md-Besace-bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ260527707723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8a9564b



3 links are the exact same bag and it's fake, HW is wrong.


----------



## juneping

katsupoy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Bag
> Listing Number:170430722922
> Seller:rainbowjackets
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...H_Handbags?hash=item27ae76736a#ht_1868wt_1167
> Commentslease authenticate and give comments. Thanks!



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic.


----------



## vesna

katsupoy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Bag
> Listing Number:170430722922
> Seller:rainbowjackets
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...H_Handbags?hash=item27ae76736a#ht_1868wt_1167
> Commentslease authenticate and give comments. Thanks!



great muse


----------



## vesna

MOWCAM said:


> ..sorry - I didn't know this came from "one of our own"!
> 
> Thanks for your help, I can now bid with confidende. (but she has two of them now, different size.... what to do, what to do....



depending what you like. I like large bags but slouchy. Mombasa, for my fifigure is perfect in smaller size (medium, the one which is 14"x11'), the large is rare to find and is better size - but somehow overwhelms my figure. I would love larger one myself (14x11 I can only carry when I go out with minimal stuff, not as my everyday bag since I carry a junkyard to work and back )

experiment with something of that size assuming that it will keep the shape and see in the mirror which one is better for your figure

both are gorgeous, but also one is new , which is so rare


----------



## vesna

rhogiela said:


> Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?!  TIA!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG
> ahenley75
> #150404394694
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
> 123karolina
> #120509171354
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
> candiland27
> #260527707723
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Fuschia-Md-Besace-bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ260527707723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8a9564b




all point to the same anhracite sold besace


----------



## rhogiela

sorry...

let's re-do these!

Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?! TIA!

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG 
ahenley75
#150404394694
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...&item=190363495159&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
123karolina
#120509171354
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
candiland27
#260527707723
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260527707723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

rhogiela said:


> sorry...
> 
> let's re-do these!
> 
> Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?! TIA!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG
> ahenley75
> #150404394694
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
> 123karolina
> #120509171354
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
> candiland27
> #260527707723
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260527707723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




#1 need good pics of hardware and tag and serial number
#2 and #3 authentic


----------



## juneping

rhogiela said:


> sorry...
> 
> let's re-do these!
> 
> Here are some Besace bags...can you tell I'm looking for one?! TIA!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG
> ahenley75
> #150404394694
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Cross Body
> 123karolina
> #120509171354
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120509171354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE Fuschia Md Besace Bag
> candiland27
> #260527707723
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260527707723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1st & 2nd ones - i need a close up of the buckle at the shoulder strap
3rd one - the HW looks wrong but i need a close up of the buckle at the shoulder strap to be sure.


----------



## babyfish2005

Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse bag
mzdesigns1 
#270511199728
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbb955f0

She send me more pics, but they are not good. Here is the only one looks fine, is it help? THX.

http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/IMG_0680.jpg


----------



## juneping

babyfish2005 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse bag
> mzdesigns1
> #270511199728
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbb955f0
> 
> She send me more pics, but they are not good. Here is the only one looks fine, is it help? THX.
> 
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/IMG_0680.jpg



please ask her for clear close up pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo......


----------



## babyfish2005

juneping said:


> please ask her for clear close up pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo......


 
Thx, she did, but they are not great. I think I just give up this one. Thanks again.


----------



## juneping

babyfish2005 said:


> Thx, she did, but they are not great. I think I just give up this one. Thanks again.



good idea...


----------



## Elanlia

Could you help me with:
YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Oversized Muse Bag Dark Brown
seller: oing999
180455683165
http://cgi.ebay.it/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a03ff345d


100% AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL oversize blk muse bag
seller: melmel85
260536864058
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/100-AUTH-YVES-SA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9350d3a

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## juneping

Elanlia said:


> Could you help me with:
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Oversized Muse Bag Dark Brown
> seller: oing999
> 180455683165
> http://cgi.ebay.it/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a03ff345d
> 
> 
> 100% AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL oversize blk muse bag
> seller: melmel85
> 260536864058
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/100-AUTH-YVES-SA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9350d3a
> 
> TIA!!!!!!



1st - I need clear pictures of the zipper and lock with YSL logo to decide
2nd - the HW checked out fine...authentic


----------



## dizziedupgirl

Quote:
Item:YSL Downtown bag medium tote
Listing Number:250559001033
Seller:greatstuffworks
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250559001033#description
Comments: This item ended a couple of days ago but I contacted the seller and he said I could purchase for $750 plus shipping.

Please help!


----------



## lstanford

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-YVES-SA...ht_2354wt_1055

thanks!
 *


----------



## juneping

dizziedupgirl said:


> Quote:
> Item:YSL Downtown bag medium tote
> Listing Number:250559001033
> Seller:greatstuffworks
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250559001033#description
> Comments: This item ended a couple of days ago but I contacted the seller and he said I could purchase for $750 plus shipping.
> 
> Please help!



please ask for clear close up picture of zippers and serial number on the back of tag.


----------



## lstanford

okay, sorry maybe that isn't working.  Can anyone tell me if this one seems real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags?hash=item588583e24a#ht_9951wt_829


----------



## juneping

lstanford said:


> okay, sorry maybe that isn't working.  Can anyone tell me if this one seems real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags?hash=item588583e24a#ht_9951wt_829



HW checked out fine. authentic.
*please follow the first post standard....*


----------



## vesna

lstanford said:


> okay, sorry maybe that isn't working.  Can anyone tell me if this one seems real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags?hash=item588583e24a#ht_9951wt_829



tags OK too


----------



## fashionatic

Item: YSL overseas tote
Listing Number: 120514544826
Seller: imlefthanded
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...544826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_720wt_1167
Comments: Hi dear experts.. can you help me authenticate this one? Does it look ok to you? I had another overseas tote buy I thought the YSL stamp and serial number tag was slightly different in look. The seller seems genuine though. What do  you say?
TIA!!!


----------



## lstanford

I got the bag! Thanks juneping & vesna!


----------



## isun83

Hi, 

I just recieved my first besace bag!! 
Please help me to authenticate this bag 


thank you


----------



## vesna

fashionatic said:


> Item: YSL overseas tote
> Listing Number: 120514544826
> Seller: imlefthanded
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...544826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_720wt_1167
> Comments: Hi dear experts.. can you help me authenticate this one? Does it look ok to you? I had another overseas tote buy I thought the YSL stamp and serial number tag was slightly different in look. The seller seems genuine though. What do  you say?
> TIA!!!



dear fashionatic, the tag is not a genuine YSL tag


----------



## vesna

isun83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just recieved my first besace bag!!
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> thank you



dear isun83, so far looks good (the tag/serial number as well as bottom stitching, that is always wrong in fakes)

can you take a sharp-clear photo of inside of the flap again where screws are visible on metal ovals? As for the clasps on the shoulder strap, post that photo as well, although I am not sure - some genuine bags have it one way, some have the other...whew, this is the hardest bag to authenticate and I have two   does it feel soft nubuck on touch, like velvety or it is harsh, dry ?


----------



## vesna

lstanford said:


> I got the bag! Thanks juneping & vesna!



yeee, can not wait to hear when you get it


----------



## isun83

vesna said:


> dear isun83, so far looks good (the tag/serial number as well as bottom stitching, that is always wrong in fakes)
> 
> can you take a sharp-clear photo of inside of the flap again where screws are visible on metal ovals? As for the clasps on the shoulder strap, post that photo as well, although I am not sure - some genuine bags have it one way, some have the other...whew, this is the hardest bag to authenticate and I have two  does it feel soft nubuck on touch, like velvety or it is harsh, dry ?


 

Hi Vesna, 

I have attached more photos. The bag feels harsh, dry.. maybe because
it has not been broken into??? but inside the flap looks like a good quality suede.. It feel like a ( good quality sturdy leather) however, I have never seen the real bag before so its hard for me to grasp. 

thank you for all your help!


----------



## vesna

isun83 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have attached more photos. The bag feels harsh, dry.. maybe because
> it has not been broken into??? but inside the flap looks like a good quality suede.. It feel like a ( good quality sturdy leather) however, I have never seen the real bag before so its hard for me to grasp.
> 
> thank you for all your help!



everything looks great except for the clasp on the strap, which I did not even know how to interpret, really. Someone else might help. There were cases where the way they look in your bag was found on  genuine bag, I can not separate mine at all, some other girls managed.....I really do not know. But EVERYTHING else looks like perfect genuine besace. That is the best I can do about it. Sorry that I can not help more, but the twitches in some hardware are confusing from bag to bag. 

I bought recently Mombasa which according to all the comments should be a fake because of the tag having reverse numbers, but it IS genuine, papers and leather, YSL work, all is real, but somehow just that color of Mombasa had it reversed? hard to tell sometimes. I am 90% sure you have a good bag.  If you wish to know 100%, My Poupette website does authentication with certificates.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> everything looks great except for the clasp on the strap, which I did not even know how to interpret, really. Someone else might help. There were cases where the way they look in your bag was found on  genuine bag, I can not separate mine at all, some other girls managed.....I really do not know. But EVERYTHING else looks like perfect genuine besace. That is the best I can do about it. Sorry that I can not help more, but the twitches in some hardware are confusing from bag to bag.
> 
> I bought recently Mombasa which according to all the comments should be a fake because of the tag having reverse numbers, but it IS genuine, papers and leather, YSL work, all is real, but somehow just that color of Mombasa had it reversed? hard to tell sometimes. I am 90% sure you have a good bag.  If you wish to know 100%, My Poupette website does authentication with certificates.



vesna,

do you mind taking a picture of yours again?? one from front and one from side...if possible one that you can turn the HW a little so i can get the other view which was supposed to facing the shoulder strap leather.
usually the clip side facing out...there're a lot facing backward...not sure why....i can only tell from the HW....
-------------------
i went back to the ref/library thread....i think this one is authentic...just not sure why the hook is flipped the other way...


----------



## isun83

juneping said:


> vesna,
> 
> do you mind taking a picture of yours again?? one from front and one from side...if possible one that you can turn the HW a little so i can get the other view which was supposed to facing the shoulder strap leather.
> usually the clip side facing out...there're a lot facing backward...not sure why....i can only tell from the HW....
> -------------------
> i went back to the ref/library thread....i think this one is authentic...just not sure why the hook is flipped the other way...


 


Thank you ladies for all the help! 
Vesna: I went back to ref thread and compared your shoulder clip with 
mine. Mine is facing down, unhooking at the bottom where yours opens at 
top~ anyhow if there are any other pictures need please let me know! 


thank you Vesna & juneping


----------



## someday681

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT NADJA 
Listing Number: 350285671012
Seller: vipconsignment
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518ea72a64
Comments: This one is so smooshed, but I love the color.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT St Tropez
Listing Number: 280450162405
Seller: barrelqueen16623
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c21dee5
Comments: Thanks!!


----------



## rhogiela

vesna, here are some photos of the buckle, bottom and inside the seller sent me (they're blurry...sorry...)

Original post, in case you need it...

YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG 
ahenley75
#150404394694
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...em&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



juneping said:


> 1st & 2nd ones - i need a close up of the buckle at the shoulder strap
> 3rd one - the HW looks wrong but i need a close up of the buckle at the shoulder strap to be sure.


----------



## vesna

someday681 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT NADJA
> Listing Number: 350285671012
> Seller: vipconsignment
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518ea72a64
> Comments: This one is so smooshed, but I love the color.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT St Tropez
> Listing Number: 280450162405
> Seller: barrelqueen16623
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c21dee5
> Comments: Thanks!!


 
booth are great !!! Green is really stunning. St tropez is the large one (just in case you did not notice) 14X14, looks authentic


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> vesna,
> 
> do you mind taking a picture of yours again?? one from front and one from side...if possible one that you can turn the HW a little so i can get the other view which was supposed to facing the shoulder strap leather.
> usually the clip side facing out...there're a lot facing backward...not sure why....i can only tell from the HW....
> -------------------
> i went back to the ref/library thread....i think this one is authentic...just not sure why the hook is flipped the other way...


 

I will post new pics in reference thread as soon as I get home


----------



## someday681

vesna said:


> booth are great !!! Green is really stunning. St tropez is the large one (just in case you did not notice) 14X14, looks authentic


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## juneping

rhogiela said:


> vesna, here are some photos of the buckle, bottom and inside the seller sent me (they're blurry...sorry...)
> 
> Original post, in case you need it...
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BESACE GOLD CRACKLED LEATHER BAG
> ahenley75
> #150404394694
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404394694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the HW looks right. should be authentic.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi Everyone!!
Please could you have a look at these 3 bags for me and tell me what you think?
Thanks alot.

Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Dark Brown Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 360225704109
Seller: celebrityowned    
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360225704109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: BORSA YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC MAJORELLE
Listing number: 200425131021
Seller: sapyto5 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200425131021&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT BOHEME HOBO HANDBAG 
Listing Number:110479901757
Seller: a_daryaeva 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110479901757&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## happy942

I recently purchased a black patent Easy bag.  Can you please authenticate the following?  

Thanks!


----------



## juneping

happy942 said:


> I recently purchased a black patent Easy bag.  Can you please authenticate the following?
> 
> Thanks!



the HW checked out OK!! congrats!!


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> vesna,
> 
> do you mind taking a picture of yours again?? one from front and one from side...if possible one that you can turn the HW a little so i can get the other view which was supposed to facing the shoulder strap leather.
> usually the clip side facing out...there're a lot facing backward...not sure why....i can only tell from the HW....
> -------------------
> i went back to the ref/library thread....i think this one is authentic...just not sure why the hook is flipped the other way...



hey June, I posted additional photos in reference library


----------



## vesna

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Please could you have a look at these 3 bags for me and tell me what you think?
> Thanks alot.
> 
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Dark Brown Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 360225704109
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360225704109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: BORSA YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC MAJORELLE
> Listing number: 200425131021
> Seller: sapyto5
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200425131021&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item:NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT BOHEME HOBO HANDBAG
> Listing Number:110479901757
> Seller: a_daryaeva
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110479901757&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi ChrisyAM15, I know for sure that #3 is good (I have the same, orange). I do not have any experience with the other two unfortunately. Majorelle has a good tag though.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

vesna said:


> Hi ChrisyAM15, I know for sure that #3 is good (I have the same, orange). I do not have any experience with the other two unfortunately. Majorelle has a good tag though.


 
Thanks alot vesna for your help, please can someone help me with the other two?


----------



## allbrandspls

Item:YSL ymail clutch
Listing Number:320472803167
Seller:wardrobe-ltd
Can someone authenticate for me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-395-BNWT-Ivory-Patent-Leather-Y-MAIL-Clutch-Bag_W0QQitemZ320472803167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9daae75f
thanks so much!


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> hey June, I posted additional photos in reference library



thanks!!


----------



## vesna

allbrandspls said:


> Item:YSL ymail clutch
> Listing Number:320472803167
> Seller:wardrobe-ltd
> Can someone authenticate for me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-395-BNWT-Iv...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9daae75f
> thanks so much!



looks great !


----------



## rhogiela

*juneping:  *does the interior look right to you?  i know the bronze besace's have the dk brown canvas lining but this one looks to be a light tan...is that right?  Thanks!!



juneping said:


> the HW looks right. should be authentic.


----------



## nOVaDaNIelle

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT PARIS FAMOUS MAJORELLE LADY SAC BAG
Listing Number:270513429445
Seller: primafila-italia
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513429445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi,I'm new here, 
Could anyone help me to authenticate this,please...
BIg BIg Thanks...


----------



## vesna

rhogiela said:


> *juneping:  *does the interior look right to you?  i know the bronze besace's have the dk brown canvas lining but this one looks to be a light tan...is that right?  Thanks!!



no one in reference library posted interior visible, bronze, you are right, has slightly darker, but gold? Not even bluefly has photo of the interior. Perhaps if you PM someone from reference library with gold besace to tell you what is the color ? I did that when I was buying one of my bags.

actually *llson* responded in your thread about gold-help !!! it is light


----------



## juneping

rhogiela said:


> *juneping:  *does the interior look right to you?  i know the bronze besace's have the dk brown canvas lining but this one looks to be a light tan...is that right?  Thanks!!



oh..never mind.


----------



## juneping

nOVaDaNIelle said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT PARIS FAMOUS MAJORELLE LADY SAC BAG
> Listing Number:270513429445
> Seller: primafila-italia
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513429445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi,I'm new here,
> Could anyone help me to authenticate this,please...
> BIg BIg Thanks...



judging from the HW...i think it's authentic.


----------



## rhogiela

thanks, *juneping!  llson *did reply...thanks to you both!!  



vesna said:


> no one in reference library posted interior visible, bronze, you are right, has slightly darker, but gold? Not even bluefly has photo of the interior. Perhaps if you PM someone from reference library with gold besace to tell you what is the color ? I did that when I was buying one of my bags.
> 
> actually *llson* responded in your thread about gold-help !!! it is light


----------



## allbrandspls

vesna said:


> looks great !


thanks hun.


----------



## cgault

hi- can you pls authenticate these? thank you  

1--
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-YVES-S...H_Handbags?hash=item3ca9350d3a#ht_2293wt_1167
seller: melmel95 
item number:260536864058
item name: 100% AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL oversize blk muse bag

2--
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9387662#ht_500wt_1182
seller: miranovared
item numb:260537087586
item name: YVES ST.LAURENT XL MUSE BAG

3--
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca93c9235#ht_841wt_1167
seller:alohaml 
item numb: 260537356853
item name: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE HANDBAG METALLIC PEWTER


----------



## mrsKash

Hello,
Can you authenticate this please? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320474606087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

cgault said:


> hi- can you pls authenticate these? thank you
> 
> 1--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-YVES-S...H_Handbags?hash=item3ca9350d3a#ht_2293wt_1167
> seller: melmel95
> item number:260536864058
> item name: 100% AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL oversize blk muse bag
> 
> 2--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9387662#ht_500wt_1182
> seller: miranovared
> item numb:260537087586
> item name: YVES ST.LAURENT XL MUSE BAG
> 
> 3--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca93c9235#ht_841wt_1167
> seller:alohaml
> item numb: 260537356853
> item name: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE HANDBAG METALLIC PEWTER



tags are OK on all three, I would wait for June to chime in with hardware


----------



## vesna

mrsKash said:


> Hello,
> Can you authenticate this please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320474606087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



tag looks good, I would wait for June to see  hardware. Cheers, V


----------



## juneping

cgault said:


> hi- can you pls authenticate these? thank you
> 
> 1--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-YVES-S...H_Handbags?hash=item3ca9350d3a#ht_2293wt_1167
> seller: melmel95
> item number:260536864058
> item name: 100% AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL oversize blk muse bag
> 
> 2--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9387662#ht_500wt_1182
> seller: miranovared
> item numb:260537087586
> item name: YVES ST.LAURENT XL MUSE BAG
> 
> 3--
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca93c9235#ht_841wt_1167
> seller:alohaml
> item numb: 260537356853
> item name: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE HANDBAG METALLIC PEWTER


1. HW checked out ok...authentic
2. need close up pic of HW w/ YSL logo
3. i think the HW are fine...but the pics are quite blurry...i can't say for sure.


----------



## juneping

mrsKash said:


> Hello,
> Can you authenticate this please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320474606087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



HW checked out fine - authentic.


----------



## ellacoach

Hi, could you please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!

Item: YSL Black Leather Iconic Muse Oversized Handbag
Listing Number: 110481142463
Seller: lamcali 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110481142463&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sunflower5

ellacoach said:


> Hi, could you please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Black Leather Iconic Muse Oversized Handbag
> Listing Number: 110481142463
> Seller: lamcali
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110481142463&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




looks good to me. just to make sure, you should ask for a closer up picture of the lab inside.


----------



## juneping

ellacoach said:


> Hi, could you please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Black Leather Iconic Muse Oversized Handbag
> Listing Number: 110481142463
> Seller: lamcali
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110481142463&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



HW is good - authentic.


----------



## sir_rodrigo

i got these extra photos from a seller on ebay can you please tell me what you think of this Muse? she says its from 2005...

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## vesna

sir_rodrigo said:


> i got these extra photos from a seller on ebay can you please tell me what you think of this Muse? she says its from 2005...
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



looks good to me. What do you think Juneping ?


----------



## juneping

^^looks good to me too.


----------



## sir_rodrigo

juneping said:


> ^^looks good to me too.


 
YAY thanks !!


----------



## hansyu

ysl black bubbly besace
seller: handbagcouture
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/Black_YSL_Besace_Preloved_

can you guys help me with this. TIA


----------



## vesna

hansyu said:


> ysl black bubbly besace
> seller: handbagcouture
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/Black_YSL_Besace_Preloved_
> 
> can you guys help me with this. TIA



tag is correct, serial number too


----------



## hansyu

vesna said:


> tag is correct, serial number too


thank you


----------



## pink502

Hello. Please authenticate this one for me. TIA!

Item: YSL Downtown Patent Bag
Listing Number: 	370318236070
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370318236070&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> Hello. Please authenticate this one for me. TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown Patent Bag
> Listing Number:     370318236070
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370318236070&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:



great bag and a reliable seller


----------



## brandsbabe

Item: Leather Clutch
Item Number: 280450148177
Seller: xiolabean
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YVES-SAINT-L...ltDomain_0?hash=item414c21a751#ht_1332wt_1167

THANK YOU!!


----------



## vesna

brandsbabe said:


> Item: Leather Clutch
> Item Number: 280450148177
> Seller: xiolabean
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YVES-SAINT-L...ltDomain_0?hash=item414c21a751#ht_1332wt_1167
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Hi, I am not at all familiar with this bag. It looks like Nadja clutch, but I have never seen this type of inner tag. Sorry. The seller seems great.


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> Hi, I am not at all familiar with this bag. It looks like Nadja clutch, but I have never seen this type of inner tag. Sorry. The seller seems great.



Hi,
I have ever seen the same in black before. But Vesna you give me the doubt !
 I have purchased it so i think it's preferable to make it authenticate


----------



## jujuto

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> I have ever seen the same in black before. But Vesna you give me the doubt !
> I have purchased it so i think it's preferable to make it authenticate



This one : 







I have archives on nadja bags... lol


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> This one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have archives on nadja bags... lol




no no jujuto and brandsbabe, I did not mean to say it was not authentic, it is just that I have never seen the tag like that, which really does not mean a lot. Small leather goods  have different tags than the large bags, and I do not know of this one. The leather work really looks authentic.  I hope someone familiar with it will chime in


----------



## brandsbabe

vesna said:


> no no jujuto and brandsbabe, I did not mean to say it was not authentic, it is just that I have never seen the tag like that, which really does not mean a lot. Small leather goods  have different tags than the large bags, and I do not know of this one. The leather work really looks authentic.  I hope someone familiar with it will chime in



vesna, thank you for your time still no doubt. =)


----------



## brandsbabe

jujuto said:


> This one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have archives on nadja bags... lol





THANK YOU A million jujuto, for chipping in =)


----------



## Awonderworld

Item: GREEN LEATHER MUSE 
Item Number: 320475399618
Seller: juda137
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320475399618

Comments: Is this one authentic?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## vesna

Awonderworld said:


> Item: GREEN LEATHER MUSE
> Item Number: 320475399618
> Seller: juda137
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320475399618
> 
> Comments: Is this one authentic?
> 
> Thank you!!!!



tags look fine


----------



## jujuto

brandsbabe said:


> vesna, thank you for your time still no doubt. =)



Thank you Vesna


----------



## marbella8

I just bought a black-patent Muse in large off ebay, and the seller has a 3-day return policy, so I'll post the photos once I get it, since the listing just had a few photos, not enough for authentication.

In the meanwhile, for those of you who have this bag, could you check your serial numbers and let me know if your serial number matches the one on the bag, 156464 467891.  If that's not the number, will you let me know, on this thread, or PM, what it is.  I know the 156464 is correct, because that is the same number on my Ivory, large Muse too.  TIA!!!!!!


----------



## Awonderworld

Thank you Vesna!!!


----------



## Chibieri

Item:YSL Tribute Cascade Small bag in RED!
Listing Number: 120517327283
Seller: dprqc
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/SLIGHTLY-USED-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f6479b3
Comments: What do you think of this one? Thanks for the help!


----------



## juneping

Chibieri said:


> Item:YSL Tribute Cascade Small bag in RED!
> Listing Number: 120517327283
> Seller: dprqc
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/SLIGHTLY-USED-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f6479b3
> Comments: What do you think of this one? Thanks for the help!



i think we need the serial number at the back of the tag, the underneath side of the zip. 
personally i am not familiar with this style...hopefully after you gather all those info, vesna and i will be able to tell.


----------



## kissmyaxe99

Item: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent YSL Patent Leather Clutch Bag
Listing Number:230421925459
Seller: esavings247
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...925459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3528wt_934


Comments: Is this clutch authentic Yves Saint Laurent? Thank you


----------



## juneping

kissmyaxe99 said:


> Item: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent YSL Patent Leather Clutch Bag
> Listing Number:230421925459
> Seller: esavings247
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...925459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3528wt_934
> 
> 
> Comments: Is this clutch authentic Yves Saint Laurent? Thank you



i am sorry...i don't know this style at all. but from the seller...this seems fine. the craftsmanship of the YSL logo looks very well made...


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> i am sorry...i don't know this style at all. but from the seller...this seems fine. the craftsmanship of the YSL logo looks very well made...



looks good to me too


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

Hi, 

Does anyone know if these are authentic? I know i'm suppose to post in it Glass Slippers but I haven't gotten any response. 

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3732/dsc00754ud.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3811/dsc00743y.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1...eheees92wu.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/833...hqmhcsesgy.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5756/photohe.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mcqueen78

Hi! I bought this YSL bag off ebay, and well, i just want to know if its real or not. Any thoughts? This was the auction:

 Item: *Yves Saint Laurent* Vintage black grey snakeskin bag 
Listing Number: 380192539219
Seller: shona_mac
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380192539219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


TIA!!! xoxo J
__________________


----------



## oladushki

Hi All, I have no experience with YSL, so could really use your help on this one:

Item: YSL Downtown black patent medium
Listing Number: 260540664226
Seller:style4stars
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca96f09a2
Comments: Is there a serial strip on YSL bags that I should ask for a photo of?

Thank you!


----------



## juneping

oladushki said:


> Hi All, I have no experience with YSL, so could really use your help on this one:
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown black patent medium
> Listing Number: 260540664226
> Seller:style4stars
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca96f09a2
> Comments: Is there a serial strip on YSL bags that I should ask for a photo of?
> 
> Thank you!



the HW checked out OK. but you can ask for the serial number at the back of the tag so vesna can chime in.


----------



## Mcqueen78

Mcqueen78 said:


> Hi! I bought this YSL bag off ebay, and well, i just want to know if its real or not. Any thoughts? This was the auction:
> 
> Item: *Yves Saint Laurent* Vintage black grey snakeskin bag
> Listing Number: 380192539219
> Seller: shona_mac
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380192539219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> TIA!!! xoxo J
> __________________



I have the bag here with me and while all their photos were fine in my book, what bothered me was the back of theinside designer tag where there's usually a serial number - this is what I see in the photo attached. Did i get scammed? If I bought a fake hell will be raised!!!!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello YSL experts, please authenticate.  Thanks in advance!  

Item:  YSL chic Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather croc. Bag
Listing number:  150407079950
Seller:  delaneyknows
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407079950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> Hello YSL experts, please authenticate.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  YSL chic Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather croc. Bag
> Listing number:  150407079950
> Seller:  delaneyknows
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407079950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



all detail look authentic, but I am not familiar 100% with the style


----------



## vesna

Mcqueen78 said:


> I have the bag here with me and while all their photos were fine in my book, what bothered me was the back of theinside designer tag where there's usually a serial number - this is what I see in the photo attached. Did i get scammed? If I bought a fake hell will be raised!!!!


 
I am so sorry, I am not familiar at all with that bag. I was looking at it too, but unable to ask for anything that would tell me if that model was real or fake, I passed on it. I really do not know or have any bag from that era when they were putting metal tags. We can ask the others if anyone has old bag with metal tag. Try posting a thread and ask moderators (in the text there) not to put it to authentication. You just need people with vintage tags to chime in, and many often do not visit authentication thread. Ask in sobject something in the lines of 
"HELP, need vintage bag owners to look at this tag" worded better )))

sorry I could not help, I am just another buyer who tries to help with only stuff I own and am familiar with details. cheers, Vesna


----------



## Chibieri

juneping said:


> i think we need the serial number at the back of the tag, the underneath side of the zip.
> personally i am not familiar with this style...hopefully after you gather all those info, vesna and i will be able to tell.



This is the response I got from the seller: 
_Unfortunately, my boyfriend took our camera to New Zealand, but he'll be back with it next week and I can take pics then? 
The underneath / back side of the gold zippers (on the sides of the bag) have YSL on them, and underneath the serial number it says "made in italy". Are these the details you're looking for?_

Is this what you need? I'm tempted to just pass on the bag, but if I get more pics I will post them. Thanks.


----------



## juneping

Chibieri said:


> This is the response I got from the seller:
> _Unfortunately, my boyfriend took our camera to New Zealand, but he'll be back with it next week and I can take pics then?
> The underneath / back side of the gold zippers (on the sides of the bag) have YSL on them, and underneath the serial number it says "made in italy". Are these the details you're looking for?_
> 
> Is this what you need? I'm tempted to just pass on the bag, but if I get more pics I will post them. Thanks.



but we need the actual serial number....and yes..those are the details we are looking for to be able to authenticate.


----------



## alexigastel

Item: Gray leather trib toos
Seller: 	carebear287 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150406043174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## babyfish2005

Hi, guys. This is my first MUSE bag, Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication. 

Thanks a lot.

http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020807.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020786.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020791.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020794.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020796.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020802.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020811.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020822.jpg
http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/PICT0003.jpg


----------



## juneping

babyfish2005 said:


> Hi, guys. This is my first MUSE bag, Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020807.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020786.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020791.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020794.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020796.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020802.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020811.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020822.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/PICT0003.jpg



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic. wait for vesna for the serial number....


----------



## babyfish2005

juneping said:


> the HW checked out fine...should be authentic. wait for vesna for the serial number....


 
Hello, thank you so much.  The serial number is 153959.491403


----------



## paris123

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL trib too heels size 36
Listing Number: 150406043174
Seller: carebear287 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...043174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1139

Please help me authenticate this tribtoo shoe.. Thank you=)


----------



## vesna

Chibieri said:


> This is the response I got from the seller:
> _Unfortunately, my boyfriend took our camera to New Zealand, but he'll be back with it next week and I can take pics then?
> The underneath / back side of the gold zippers (on the sides of the bag) have YSL on them, and underneath the serial number it says "made in italy". Are these the details you're looking for?_
> 
> Is this what you need? I'm tempted to just pass on the bag, but if I get more pics I will post them. Thanks.



she can read and write the number for you without camera and then verify that it is the right one sending a photo later. Ask her to write serial number at least..cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

babyfish2005 said:


> Hi, guys. This is my first MUSE bag, Here are the additional photos I requested for authentication.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020807.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020786.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020791.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020794.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020796.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020802.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020811.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/P1020822.jpg
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/doogie2005/photo life/PICT0003.jpg




all perfect, I am so happy ou got yourself an amazing bag there


----------



## vesna

paris123 said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL trib too heels size 36
> Listing Number: 150406043174
> Seller: carebear287
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...043174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1139
> 
> Please help me authenticate this tribtoo shoe.. Thank you=)



there is no one here knowing how to authenticate shoes (so far, hopefully someone will chime in), but "glass slipper" forum is the place to post


----------



## ninasimonelive

hi ladies,

newbie here

could you please authenticate this?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Updated Large Muse Bag Purse
Listing Number: 180458457648
Seller: evieroserocks
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180458457648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I believe it is real, but then realized she sold the same bag with the same posted pictures not long ago, so a second set of eyes would be great.  i also asked for a picture of the lock and she emailed that to me too, with the ysl inscribed.


----------



## vesna

ninasimonelive said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> newbie here
> 
> could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Updated Large Muse Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 180458457648
> Seller: evieroserocks
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180458457648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I believe it is real, but then realized she sold the same bag with the same posted pictures not long ago, so a second set of eyes would be great.  i also asked for a picture of the lock and she emailed that to me too, with the ysl inscribed.



hi, this looks authentic, and she has great feedback for very expensive  bags. Also, she did sell this one a while ago for $750 (I checked it on goofbay.com)...perhaps non paying bidder, who knows ??? 

I would wait for June to chime in for hardware, tags are OK.


----------



## babyfish2005

vesna said:


> all perfect, I am so happy ou got yourself an amazing bag there


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## ikny

Hi ladies, would love your opinion on this one. Thanks in advance!

Item: BNWT YSL Rive Gauche Zip Sac Black Croco Patent Leather
Listing Number: 250567071259
Seller: djl3327
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56f6161b


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> hi, this looks authentic, and she has great feedback for very expensive  bags. Also, she did sell this one a while ago for $750 (I checked it on goofbay.com)...perhaps non paying bidder, who knows ???
> 
> I would wait for June to chime in for hardware, tags are OK.



*ninasimonelive - 
HW checked out fine.
*


----------



## juneping

ikny said:


> Hi ladies, would love your opinion on this one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: BNWT YSL Rive Gauche Zip Sac Black Croco Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 250567071259
> Seller: djl3327
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56f6161b



HW checked out fine...should be authentic.


----------



## ikny

juneping said:


> HW checked out fine...should be authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Janinevs

Hey ladies, new to YSL, but I've decided to take the plunge and get a black patent Muse 2. Found some on the Bay. I'll do two different posts

Item:Black patent Muse 2
Listing Number:150407233796
Seller: erubio99
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407233796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: I'm suspicious of this one, can never understand how people can guarantee authenticity when it was a gift.


----------



## Janinevs

Okay, next one.

Item:Black patent Muse 2
Listing Number:180435125702
Seller: littlecrazyj
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180435125702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: My instinct on this one is that it's good, but maybe a little pricey BIN?


----------



## vesna

Janinevs said:


> Hey ladies, new to YSL, but I've decided to take the plunge and get a black patent Muse 2. Found some on the Bay. I'll do two different posts
> 
> Item:Black patent Muse 2
> Listing Number:150407233796
> Seller: erubio99
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407233796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm suspicious of this one, can never understand how people can guarantee authenticity when it was a gift.




all the features I know look great


----------



## vesna

Janinevs said:


> Okay, next one.
> 
> Item:Black patent Muse 2
> Listing Number:180435125702
> Seller: littlecrazyj
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180435125702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: My instinct on this one is that it's good, but maybe a little pricey BIN?



it does look good. Confirmation fro June about HW and good luck


----------



## jujuto

Hi,
I have bought a fushia leather Muse, and I would know if it is authentic.
I am not familiar with this style.
TIA. Julie

The number of authenticy is : 156464 002122.


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> I have bought a fushia leather Muse, and I would know if it is authentic.
> I am not familiar with this style.
> TIA. Julie
> 
> The number of authenticy is : 156464 002122.



looks good for now. Do you have actual photo of the tag? June would know hardware.


----------



## ninasimonelive

hi ladies, thanks so much!


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> looks good for now. Do you have actual photo of the tag? June would know hardware.



I just take new photos of the zip, the cadenas and the tag. Thanks Vesna and June.


----------



## jujuto




----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


>



looks good


----------



## hoha77

Please authentic this YSL:

Item Name: YSL Black Patent leather YSL Mini Downtown Tote bag
Item No: 140374547613
Seller ID:designer*x*change
lINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140374547613&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123 

Is this a classic model? What is the RRP? 

Thanks for all advice in advance!


----------



## Janinevs

Thanks Vesna, I'll wait for June to chime in as well before I dive in.


----------



## happy942

Item: Large Muse Black Pewter
Listing Number: 280454556921
Seller: faymila
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280454556921
Comments: What is the official name of this color?

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

hoha77 said:


> Please authentic this YSL:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Black Patent leather YSL Mini Downtown Tote bag
> Item No: 140374547613
> Seller ID:designer*x*change
> lINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140374547613&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Is this a classic model? What is the RRP?
> 
> Thanks for all advice in advance!



looks authentic Mini Downtown. I do not know RRP. V


----------



## jumalca

vesna said:


> looks authentic Mini Downtown. I do not know RRP. V



yes, this one is authentic. This model is still in stores for 895 euros(more than 1000$) so this is a good price.


----------



## jumalca

happy942 said:


> Item: Large Muse Black Pewter
> Listing Number: 280454556921
> Seller: faymila
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280454556921
> 
> 
> Comments: What is the official name of this color?
> 
> Thanks!



Real


----------



## juneping

jujuto said:


> I just take new photos of the zip, the cadenas and the tag. Thanks Vesna and June.


the HW are fine...authentic.


----------



## strawberry911

can people please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag

Item: YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
Listing Number:250567071259
Seller:djl3327
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7071259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_796wt_976
Comments: this seller claims that he bought this from HK Lane Crawford.. and from other threads.. it seemse Lane Crawford does not carry YSL.. is that true?
but the seller doese have very gd feedback and are selling many other high end products..

PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!


----------



## vesna

strawberry911 said:


> can people please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
> Listing Number:250567071259
> Seller:djl3327
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7071259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_796wt_976
> Comments: this seller claims that he bought this from HK Lane Crawford.. and from other threads.. it seemse Lane Crawford does not carry YSL.. is that true?
> but the seller doese have very gd feedback and are selling many other high end products..
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!




hi, tags seem all OK, June will chime in with hardware.


----------



## phelsuma

Hi everybody, I just got this bag through eBay and I'm sending a few pics because I'd like your opinion. Pls let me know what you think! Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## phelsuma

Here are more pics! I also have a question about sizes: YSL webiste lists the OVERSIZED as 14H18W6D, how accurate is this measurement? This one is no more than 13H (this little inch worries me somehow!) Seller claims to have bought it last April, is it supposed to be buffalo or calf leather?
Thanks thakns thanks!


----------



## phelsuma

Two more things and I'll promise I'll keep quiet for a while! I'm a newbie whne it comes to YSL and I need all your expert advise...sorry... :shame:
As I said, buyer claims bag was purchased in April 2009, as you can see in the first pic the kind of treatment supposed to cover the leather cut wore off already, is it normal? As far as the second pic...is it supposed to sit like this when "at rest"? 
A HUGE HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU!!! :urock:


----------



## jujuto

juneping said:


> the HW are fine...authentic.



Thank you June !


----------



## juneping

strawberry911 said:


> can people please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
> Listing Number:250567071259
> Seller:djl3327
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7071259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_796wt_976
> Comments: this seller claims that he bought this from HK Lane Crawford.. and from other threads.. it seemse Lane Crawford does not carry YSL.. is that true?
> but the seller doese have very gd feedback and are selling many other high end products..
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!



the HW checked out fine. authentic.


----------



## juneping

phelsuma said:


> Two more things and I'll promise I'll keep quiet for a while! I'm a newbie whne it comes to YSL and I need all your expert advise...sorry... :shame:
> As I said, buyer claims bag was purchased in April 2009, as you can see in the first pic the kind of treatment supposed to cover the leather cut wore off already, is it normal? As far as the second pic...is it supposed to sit like this when "at rest"?
> A HUGE HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU!!! :urock:



i think the way she used it was kind of rough and threw it around...
depends on the price she asked for....
the HW checked out fine...should be authentic.


----------



## phelsuma

Thanks Juneping, sooo glad it turned out fine 
I paid USD 740 - which are about EUR 500, a really good deal here in Italy, especially because black os muses are quite hard to find - Any opinions about the type of leather - buffalo or calfskin - and my...measurements dilemma?
This is my very first YSL and that's why I have all these questions, sorry if they sound rather silly but I'd really like to learn some more from your expertise.
Again, thank you so much, I really appreciate your great help!


----------



## vesna

phelsuma said:


> Two more things and I'll promise I'll keep quiet for a while! I'm a newbie whne it comes to YSL and I need all your expert advise...sorry... :shame:
> As I said, buyer claims bag was purchased in April 2009, as you can see in the first pic the kind of treatment supposed to cover the leather cut wore off already, is it normal? As far as the second pic...is it supposed to sit like this when "at rest"?
> A HUGE HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU!!! :urock:



dear phelsuma, this is an authentic muse - tags and serial number are fine. mine stands like that when empty because it has been worn a lot. This is just worn more than she stats, that is all. I would not worry about authenticity.


----------



## vesna

phelsuma said:


> Two more things and I'll promise I'll keep quiet for a while! I'm a newbie whne it comes to YSL and I need all your expert advise...sorry... :shame:
> As I said, buyer claims bag was purchased in April 2009, as you can see in the first pic the kind of treatment supposed to cover the leather cut wore off already, is it normal? As far as the second pic...is it supposed to sit like this when "at rest"?
> A HUGE HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU!!! :urock:


and do not keep quiet, that is not why all of us gathered here to help each other   none of us is an "expert" but are trying to see as many photos and as many details about each bag as possible.


----------



## pokeyda

Hi Ladies,

What do you think about this one?  Authentic or not?  The low starting price sort of worries me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-w-Tag...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0447c534

Thanks so much!


----------



## juneping

pokeyda said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What do you think about this one?  Authentic or not?  The low starting price sort of worries me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-w-Tag...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0447c534
> 
> Thanks so much!



she has very bad detail photos. ask her to send you* clear* close up photos of the zipper and lock with YSL logo, front and back of the tag, with serial number on the back.


----------



## pokeyda

Will do.  Thanks!


----------



## someday681

Item: YSL LARGE MOMBASA SILVER HORN
Listing number: 180459749436
Seller: flipoutflipflops
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180459749436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## juneping

*phelsuma* - my pleasure.


----------



## Janinevs

June, could you please check out the hardware on these two. Vesna thought all else was okay. Thanks!



Janinevs said:


> Hey ladies, new to YSL, but I've decided to take the plunge and get a black patent Muse 2. Found some on the Bay. I'll do two different posts
> 
> Item:Black patent Muse 2
> Listing Number:150407233796
> Seller: erubio99
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150407233796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm suspicious of this one, can never understand how people can guarantee authenticity when it was a gift.


 


Janinevs said:


> Okay, next one.
> 
> Item:Black patent Muse 2
> Listing Number:180435125702
> Seller: littlecrazyj
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180435125702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: My instinct on this one is that it's good, but maybe a little pricey BIN?


----------



## juneping

Janinevs said:


> June, could you please check out the hardware on these two. Vesna thought all else was okay. Thanks!



sorry...i missed your posts....
they are both fine...HW were right. authentic.


----------



## vesna

someday681 said:


> Item: YSL LARGE MOMBASA SILVER HORN
> Listing number: 180459749436
> Seller: flipoutflipflops
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180459749436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



tag looks good on the back (serial number), front is not photographed. I am not sure 100% but looks OK.


----------



## phelsuma

Thanks Vesna, thank you so much! And don't worry...I will certainly take advantage of you and Juneping again! TPF is such a great forum and a great place to learn a few things and clear up a lot of doubts! 
I've been trying to find out about those serial numbers in the back of the leather tag, but it seems that we do know what the first set means - the model - but not much about the second set. Owning 2 Bals I checked its library here and I found out everything I needed about their serial numbers, but not much in YSL...maybe I didn't look thoroughly...can you tell me more? 
Again, thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## pokeyda

She posted some more pictures and they are still a little blurry of the HW (imo), but the serial number is clear.  What do you think?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180460438836


----------



## someday681

vesna said:


> tag looks good on the back (serial number), front is not photographed. I am not sure 100% but looks OK.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Janinevs

juneping said:


> sorry...i missed your posts....
> they are both fine...HW were right. authentic.


 
Thank you, I appreciate your input.


----------



## vesna

pokeyda said:


> She posted some more pictures and they are still a little blurry of the HW (imo), but the serial number is clear.  What do you think?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180460438836



the tag is all wrong as well as hardware


----------



## vesna

phelsuma said:


> Thanks Vesna, thank you so much! And don't worry...I will certainly take advantage of you and Juneping again! TPF is such a great forum and a great place to learn a few things and clear up a lot of doubts!
> I've been trying to find out about those serial numbers in the back of the leather tag, but it seems that we do know what the first set means - the model - but not much about the second set. Owning 2 Bals I checked its library here and I found out everything I needed about their serial numbers, but not much in YSL...maybe I didn't look thoroughly...can you tell me more?
> Again, thank you for all your help!!!



dear phelsuma, you can PM marbella and cosmopolitan from the post (which is now closed)

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/what-do-serial-numbers-on-back-tag-stand-549628.html

about serial numbers and meanings. It has been suggested that on tPF such details are not revealed so that the fakers would not find out and get better in producing fakes. I do know how to recognize the material and look of the real tag as well as what are serial numbers of some types of YSL bags, so I just comment on that. Hope Cosmo will help you with detailed info in PM.


----------



## pokeyda

Thanks!  Glad I know!!!


----------



## phelsuma

Thanks, Vesna...that makes a lot of sense.
I will follow your suggestion and PM Cosmopolitan or Marbella


----------



## davismama2003

Hello-

Wondering if anyone has any opinions about the authenticity of the bag.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Item #:  260542372615
Item Description:  Auth Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Iconic OVERSIZE Muse bag
Name of lister: Kaiyen518
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## juneping

davismama2003 said:


> Hello-
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any opinions about the authenticity of the bag.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item #:  260542372615
> Item Description:  Auth Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Iconic OVERSIZE Muse bag
> Name of lister: Kaiyen518
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



HW checked out fine...should be authentic. wait for vesna to check the tag and serial number.


----------



## vesna

davismama2003 said:


> Hello-
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any opinions about the authenticity of the bag.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item #:  260542372615
> Item Description:  Auth Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Iconic OVERSIZE Muse bag
> Name of lister: Kaiyen518
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



all looks right


----------



## davismama2003

Vesna and Juneping!!  Thanks for your help!  It's really fabulous that you ladies (I guess I am assuming) are out there helping out designer bag neophytes like me!  Cheers!


----------



## vesna

davismama2003 said:


> Vesna and Juneping!!  Thanks for your help!  It's really fabulous that you ladies (I guess I am assuming) are out there helping out designer bag neophytes like me!  Cheers!


----------



## juneping

davismama2003 - glad to help....


----------



## strawberry911

vesna said:


> hi, tags seem all OK, June will chime in with hardware.



thanks Vesna and June

by the way do you guys know anything about Portero Luxury???
i just came across it today...
r all their stuff really authentic???

YVES SAINT LAURENT

Off-White Embossed Patent Leather Rive GaucheTote Bag


http://portero.com/shop-by-category...ossed-patent-leather-rive-gauchetote-bag.html

there is no serial tag pic on there though...
does it look authentic?


----------



## juneping

strawberry911 said:


> thanks Vesna and June
> 
> by the way do you guys know anything about Portero Luxury???
> i just came across it today...
> r all their stuff really authentic???
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT
> 
> Off-White Embossed Patent Leather Rive GaucheTote Bag
> 
> 
> http://portero.com/shop-by-category...ossed-patent-leather-rive-gauchetote-bag.html
> 
> there is no serial tag pic on there though...
> does it look authentic?



there's no detail photos so i can't tell at all. and i have never heard of this online store. may be others can help....


----------



## Pancakez

Item: YSL large white muse handbag in good condition
Listing Number: 260541628857
Seller: linkinpark1107 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260541628857&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:GB:1123
Comments: Can someone help me to see if this bag is authentic? I have been giving an offer to purhase this bag, but due to its low price, i just worry it is a replicate. Hope someone could help  thanks a lot


----------



## juneping

Pancakez said:


> Item: YSL large white muse handbag in good condition
> Listing Number: 260541628857
> Seller: linkinpark1107
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260541628857&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:GB:1123
> Comments: Can someone help me to see if this bag is authentic? I have been giving an offer to purhase this bag, but due to its low price, i just worry it is a replicate. Hope someone could help  thanks a lot



i need a close up pic of the zipper and the lock with YSL logo.
from the close up picture of the bag...i think the zipper is broken that's why it's low price plus it's white which is not very popular for resell...let us know when u get the pic.


----------



## pokeyda

Item: YSL oversized black patent handbag
Listing Number:  300391042055
Seller:  chiapoo
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300391042055&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:  Any thoughts on authenticity?  The seller listed the serial number in the listing because she thought it was hard to read in the picture.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elanlia

I have a question on serial numbers:
the first six numbers for OS are 153959 and for the large are 156464,but the next numbers are the same in a lot of bags?I have seen four bags with 002122 after 156464,why?If you use a serial number it should be different from others or it is unnecessary!


----------



## juneping

pokeyda said:


> Item: YSL oversized black patent handbag
> Listing Number:  300391042055
> Seller:  chiapoo
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300391042055&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:  Any thoughts on authenticity?  The seller listed the serial number in the listing because she thought it was hard to read in the picture.  Thanks so much!!!



authentic - HW is okay.


----------



## Pancakez

juneping said:


> i need a close up pic of the zipper and the lock with YSL logo.
> from the close up picture of the bag...i think the zipper is broken that's why it's low price plus it's white which is not very popular for resell...let us know when u get the pic.


 

The seller said the zipper with the ysl logo are missing but i did get a picture of the lock : http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/599/img3165o.jpg

thanks a lot


----------



## pokeyda

Thanks so much Juneping!


----------



## juneping

Pancakez said:


> The seller said the zipper with the ysl logo are missing but i did get a picture of the lock : http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/599/img3165o.jpg
> 
> thanks a lot



it looks a little funny to me....i am not sure if that's the quality of the picture. i am sorry...i can't tell at this point. like she said, the zipper is missing...and it won't be able to close....
i'd pass this one.


----------



## vesna

strawberry911 said:


> thanks Vesna and June
> 
> by the way do you guys know anything about Portero Luxury???
> i just came across it today...
> r all their stuff really authentic???
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT
> 
> Off-White Embossed Patent Leather Rive GaucheTote Bag
> 
> 
> http://portero.com/shop-by-category...ossed-patent-leather-rive-gauchetote-bag.html
> 
> there is no serial tag pic on there though...
> does it look authentic?



Portero is guaranteed authentic stuff   often overpriced for quality though, look at the label about the state of the bag. This one is "very good" which in their language can be worn a lot, and you will not see that from the photos. I got an amazing python bag - description "mint" with ink stains terrible inside and some even outside. I did get store credit later after sending pics. They do not represent the condition of the bag well.


----------



## vesna

Pancakez said:


> The seller said the zipper with the ysl logo are missing but i did get a picture of the lock : http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/599/img3165o.jpg
> 
> thanks a lot



I do not know really, strange tag, I have not seen it before.


----------



## vesna

pokeyda said:


> Item: YSL oversized black patent handbag
> Listing Number:  300391042055
> Seller:  chiapoo
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300391042055&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:  Any thoughts on authenticity?  The seller listed the serial number in the listing because she thought it was hard to read in the picture.  Thanks so much!!!


tags OK too. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

Elanlia said:


> I have a question on serial numbers:
> the first six numbers for OS are 153959 and for the large are 156464,but the next numbers are the same in a lot of bags?I have seen four bags with 002122 after 156464,why?If you use a serial number it should be different from others or it is unnecessary!



they can be the same, it is a type of leather I believe


----------



## Elanlia

vesna said:


> they can be the same, it is a type of leather I believe




Could I make a new post in the bigger group of YSL?With the other questions,maybe some girls with a muse will see the message and check their bag.Could I?


----------



## vesna

Elanlia said:


> Could I make a new post in the bigger group of YSL?With the other questions,maybe some girls with a muse will see the message and check their bag.Could I?



there was a short thread with a question, and I see that Marbella who asked found the answer. You could PM them to see. One think that is not suggested on tPF is to announce details about authenticity of bags so that fakers would not know and follow to make better fakes. I guess PM would work better then.

here is the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/what-do-serial-numbers-on-back-tag-stand-549628.html

cheers, Vesna


----------



## SanelaChanela

Hi

If a ysl scarf is made in Japan and has a sticker label is it not as good as the other ones? 

and if you dry clean a sticker label dose it come off?? 

thanx


----------



## Loquita

Good evening!    I would appreciate your thoughts on this bag, thanks so much!  

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Red Patent Leather Tribute Bag
Listing number: 250571316852
Seller: groovynezzhaha
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250571316852&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_4314wt_1167


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Good evening!    I would appreciate your thoughts on this bag, thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Red Patent Leather Tribute Bag
> Listing number: 250571316852
> Seller: groovynezzhaha
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250571316852&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_4314wt_1167




wow, nice choice !!!

Tag looks OK to me. cheers, Vesna


----------



## lalaland!!!

Hello,
I was wondering if you think everything is OK with this one? Thanks for your help 
P.S. The auction is over but reserve was not met.
Item: New Authentic YSL Large Tribute Bag Handbag Brown Croc 
Seller: drscl298
Item number: 280456970350 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280456970350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## juneping

lalaland!!! said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if you think everything is OK with this one? Thanks for your help
> P.S. The auction is over but reserve was not met.
> Item: New Authentic YSL Large Tribute Bag Handbag Brown Croc
> Seller: drscl298
> Item number: 280456970350
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280456970350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the HW looks okay to me. wait for vesna to check out the tag.


----------



## lalaland!!!

juneping said:


> the HW looks okay to me. wait for vesna to check out the tag.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## vesna

lalaland!!! said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if you think everything is OK with this one? Thanks for your help
> P.S. The auction is over but reserve was not met.
> Item: New Authentic YSL Large Tribute Bag Handbag Brown Croc
> Seller: drscl298
> Item number: 280456970350
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280456970350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



awwww, it ended...tag is fine, I hope you got it ?


----------



## Maria270382

Item: YSL Large White Muse 
Seller: Linkinpark1107
Item number: 260546360237
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-large-whi...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3ca9c5f3ad#ht_500wt_1091

Could you please authenticate?

TIA!


----------



## vesna

Maria270382 said:


> Item: YSL Large White Muse
> Seller: Linkinpark1107
> Item number: 260546360237
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-large-whi...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3ca9c5f3ad#ht_500wt_1091
> 
> Could you please authenticate?
> 
> TIA!


 
hi, this is the same from post #449, we had some feedback there


----------



## LucaLuca

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Croco.
Listing Number:190369791811
Seller:ggrca
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...86.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=4&ps=63
Comments: Could someone please authenticate this for me, please?  Your assistance is truly appreciated!


----------



## Voguette Girl

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 BAG
Listing Number: 180463008487
Seller: hercedes74 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a046efae7

Thanks!


----------



## juneping

Voguette Girl said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 BAG
> Listing Number: 180463008487
> Seller: hercedes74
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a046efae7
> 
> Thanks!


the HW looks okay to me...wait for vesna about the tag.


----------



## Loquita

vesna said:


> wow, nice choice !!!
> 
> Tag looks OK to me. cheers, Vesna



Thanks, *vesna*!!


----------



## Loquita

Here's another one - I would be interested in your thoughts, please!  

Thanks so much.  

Item: YSL Muse '09 Red Patent Bag NWT Large
Item Number: 370328512759
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...12759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2534wt_1167


----------



## Maria270382

Thanks, Vesna!


----------



## LeahMarieK

Please authenticate this bag on ebay. I also have another bag from this seller I will post. I have never seen this color that is why I am questioning it. Also do you know if this is the large or oversize muse. Thanks! 

Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE MUSE PATENT
Listing Number:140364362661
Seller: mediabroadcastservices 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13222wt_1090


----------



## lalaland!!!

vesna said:


> awwww, it ended...tag is fine, I hope you got it ?


Hi Vesna, I was the highest bidder but the reserve was not met. So I don't know what is going to happen, I love that style. We'll see  
Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## vesna

LucaLuca said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Croco.
> Listing Number:190369791811
> Seller:ggrca
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...86.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=4&ps=63
> Comments: Could someone please authenticate this for me, please?  Your assistance is truly appreciated!



tag looks OK


----------



## vesna

Voguette Girl said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 BAG
> Listing Number: 180463008487
> Seller: hercedes74
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a046efae7
> 
> Thanks!



looks good


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Here's another one - I would be interested in your thoughts, please!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse '09 Red Patent Bag NWT Large
> Item Number: 370328512759
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...12759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2534wt_1167



cecily sells authentic stuff, looks good


----------



## vesna

maria270382 said:


> thanks, vesna!


----------



## vesna

LeahMarieK said:


> Please authenticate this bag on ebay. I also have another bag from this seller I will post. I have never seen this color that is why I am questioning it. Also do you know if this is the large or oversize muse. Thanks!
> 
> Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE MUSE PATENT
> Listing Number:140364362661
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13222wt_1090



tags look OK


----------



## tan_ml

Item: YSL BLACK SATIN FRONT AND BACK AND LEATHER SIDES
Listing Number:180454805144
Seller: *hshharris1948* 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180454805144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## vesna

tan_ml said:


> Item: YSL BLACK SATIN FRONT AND BACK AND LEATHER SIDES
> Listing Number:180454805144
> Seller: *hshharris1948*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180454805144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I am not familiar with the model, sorry


----------



## nre2000

*Item*:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL OVERSIZE XL WHITE MUSE HANDBAG
*Listing Number*:230431231642
*Seller: *azbaz15
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431231642&_trksid=p2761.l1259
*Comments:* the overall construction of the bag is good but the seller says the bag comes with 3 keys....i am aware that the ysl muse comes with one single key, so is this item a fake?


----------



## juneping

nre2000 said:


> *Item*:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL OVERSIZE XL WHITE MUSE HANDBAG
> *Listing Number*:230431231642
> *Seller: *azbaz15
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431231642&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> *Comments:* the overall construction of the bag is good but the seller says the bag comes with 3 keys....i am aware that the ysl muse comes with one single key, so is this item a fake?



i am not sure about the number of keys.
but i need the close up pic of key and keylock with YSL logo to be able to tell. may be vesna can help you with just the serial number.


----------



## vesna

nre2000 said:


> *Item*:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL OVERSIZE XL WHITE MUSE HANDBAG
> *Listing Number*:230431231642
> *Seller: *azbaz15
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431231642&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> *Comments:* the overall construction of the bag is good but the seller says the bag comes with 3 keys....i am aware that the ysl muse comes with one single key, so is this item a fake?



I do not see the front of the tag well, and the numbers are small.

Muse (older) do come with 3 keys.


----------



## christita

FrankieP said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT NWOT BESACE BROWN SUEDE $1895!!
> Number: 280443051331
> Seller: omlax
> Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280443051331
> 
> Thanks!




Was it real? I just won an auction from her over the weekend.


----------



## juneping

christita said:


> Was it real? I just won an auction from her over the weekend.



from the limited picture of the HW...it looks good. and it's a power seller...should be okay. just post pictures when you receive the bag...so far i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## vesna

christita said:


> Was it real? I just won an auction from her over the weekend.



wow, that is a fine bag, congrats ! From what I see it is authentic, but send us a photo of a serial number and inside of the flap where metal screws for oval openings are. Just to make sure. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## omnivore

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Mombasa in black
Seller: local flee market
Thanks!


----------



## omnivore

Mombasa Pics continued...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

omnivore said:


> Mombasa Pics continued...
> Thank you in advance!



looks authentic, tag and serial number fine  congrats  !


----------



## omnivore

Thank you, *vesna*! 


vesna said:


> looks authentic, tag and serial number fine  congrats !


----------



## vesna

omnivore said:


> Thank you, *vesna*!


----------



## christita

christita said:


> Was it real? I just won an auction from her over the weekend.



The bag that I received was not real. The price tag in the picture was on the left side, when I received it, it was on the right side. They seller gave no explanation. The description is incorrect. If she could remove the tag, it could easily be fake or used. She sold it as new with tags. Through Ebay, I am getting a refund once I ship it back. She refused to refund my money.


----------



## oladushki

Hi all, could I have your thoughts on this one. Looks ok to me but I'm no expert. Thanks!

Item: Black Pony Hair Downtown Tote
Seller: personalshoppers
Item #: 350310457818
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350310457818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kireii

Hello!

Looking for input on this bag:

Item: Black Medium Muse
Seller: htbbc
Item #: 390152740732
Link: http://******/awqTkc

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## vesna

christita said:


> The bag that I received was not real. The price tag in the picture was on the left side, when I received it, it was on the right side. They seller gave no explanation. The description is incorrect. If she could remove the tag, it could easily be fake or used. She sold it as new with tags. Through Ebay, I am getting a refund once I ship it back. She refused to refund my money.


 
she sent you the other bag than in the photo? PayPal refunded me recently full + shipping, should have no problem, no matter what she wan or does not want. Sorry to her that. V


----------



## juneping

christita said:


> The bag that I received was not real. The price tag in the picture was on the left side, when I received it, it was on the right side. They seller gave no explanation. The description is incorrect. If she could remove the tag, it could easily be fake or used. She sold it as new with tags. Through Ebay, I am getting a refund once I ship it back. She refused to refund my money.


 
remember to take photos before you send back the bag. contact ebay and paypal before you ship it back. please follow the protocol....GL!!


----------



## juneping

oladushki said:


> Hi all, could I have your thoughts on this one. Looks ok to me but I'm no expert. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Black Pony Hair Downtown Tote
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Item #: 350310457818
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350310457818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



it's authentic. she's been around for a while. personally i think her prices are on the high side comparing to other sellers.


----------



## juneping

kireii said:


> Hello!
> 
> Looking for input on this bag:
> 
> Item: Black Medium Muse
> Seller: htbbc
> Item #: 390152740732
> Link: http://******/awqTkc
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!



i need to look at the zipper and lock with YSL logo to be able to tell. please also provide the back of the tag w/ serial number so verna can chime in.


----------



## strawberry911

vesna said:


> Portero is guaranteed authentic stuff   often overpriced for quality though, look at the label about the state of the bag. This one is "very good" which in their language can be worn a lot, and you will not see that from the photos. I got an amazing python bag - description "mint" with ink stains terrible inside and some even outside. I did get store credit later after sending pics. They do not represent the condition of the bag well.



hi Vesna... 
sorry for more questions.. 
i am now really thinking about buying this rive gauche 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G..._WH_Handbags?hash=item3a575a789b#ht_796wt_976
which i had asked abt u and June's opinion on the authenticity of the bag.. which u guys both checked out fine.. but .. to tell the truth.. i am still really nervous.. lol...
do you think this bag is worth the money?? and what would you suggest me to do after i receive the bag ??? take more photos of the bag myself and put it here and have you and june better examine it and see if it really is authentic??? or any other place that might authentic the bag for me??
sorry for all the trouble.. i am really nervous abt it right now .. ><" so excited and so afraid too.. lol

do you know if there is a lot of fake rive gauche in the market?? is it really obvious to tell from the fake ones?

thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## strawberry911

vesna said:


> she sent you the other bag than in the photo? PayPal refunded me recently full + shipping, should have no problem, no matter what she wan or does not want. Sorry to her that. V




does the buyer protection from ebay also works if the item is shipped to Canada? 
so as long as we have proof that it is not authentic.. then ebay will refund us full+shipping no matter the buyer says??
how do ppl prove to ebay that the item is not authentic??
 sorry for soo many Qs... i am really nervous abt buying rive gauche on ebay..lol.. but really want to for the price too..


----------



## kchowoy

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent blue-grey muse two 2 tote
Listing Number:170439203634
Seller: abbyergr 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170439203634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank you ladies for your tireless work! please help me authenticate this muse two, it doesn't come with a dustbag, and has obvious flaws, but i think it makes it look charming. there is a clear serial number though!

Thank you in advance, much love


----------



## kchowoy

Second YSL of the day (cause you can't have too many i'm sure you ladies understand!)

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO BAG
Listing Number: 180463008487
Seller: Hercedes74
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180463008487&_trksid=p2759.l1259
Comments: No comments on this one, it's just STUNNING, however, if you could tell me which style you think is nicer that would be awesome. 

Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

strawberry911 said:


> does the buyer protection from ebay also works if the item is shipped to Canada?
> so as long as we have proof that it is not authentic.. then ebay will refund us full+shipping no matter the buyer says??
> how do ppl prove to ebay that the item is not authentic??
> sorry for soo many Qs... i am really nervous abt buying rive gauche on ebay..lol.. but really want to for the price too..




yes you are covered by PayPal anywhere. I just recieved full refund for "not as described" bag. It was authentic but dirty inside. They gave me shipping as well. Just photograph it well. As for authenticity of the bags - YSL, Prada, Miu Miu do not have service for it on this continent. The only one who can help you is My Poupette when you send it to them, or take plentu of photos they ask for, and pay for authentication.

Frankly, I waited for important and pricey bags to appear from authentic known to me sellers. That is how I dared to buy off ebay. Cheaper stuff I don't mind playing with, but YSL and Prada I get from those who I know for  sure that sell authentic. Fashionpile, Konasesame...and some others. 

I would be worried about this one as well, also for possibility of switch. It might be a great seller, but for me that is too much money for gamble, for brand which does not have authentication here. 

cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

kchowoy said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent blue-grey muse two 2 tote
> Listing Number:170439203634
> Seller: abbyergr
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170439203634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thank you ladies for your tireless work! please help me authenticate this muse two, it doesn't come with a dustbag, and has obvious flaws, but i think it makes it look charming. there is a clear serial number though!
> 
> Thank you in advance, much love



looks good to me 
I would go for one with no canvas. I have almond with canvas and I am terrified to carry it because of dirt. Once canvas gets dirty, the bag looks really bad.


----------



## vesna

kchowoy said:


> Second YSL of the day (cause you can't have too many i'm sure you ladies understand!)
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO BAG
> Listing Number: 180463008487
> Seller: Hercedes74
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180463008487&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> Comments: No comments on this one, it's just STUNNING, however, if you could tell me which style you think is nicer that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks again!



i think it is OK, tags look fine. Just "no return policy" is scary.


----------



## kchowoy

vesna said:


> looks good to me
> I would go for one with no canvas. I have almond with canvas and I am terrified to carry it because of dirt. Once canvas gets dirty, the bag looks really bad.


 

Thank you so much for authenticating both bags, totally agree with the canvas comment looks like you've just made up my mind!  Congratulations on owning the Almond canvas by the way, it's such a beautiful bag. On second thought, i might get weak and buy both!

Thank you again! x


----------



## Elanlia

I have seen that the bag is already on this page,but the seller add more pictures:

seller: htbbc
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad6ea5f7c#ht_500wt_1007
390152740732
it's a muse bag

the problem is that she buy a lot of bags in ebay


----------



## juneping

Elanlia said:


> I have seen that the bag is already on this page,but the seller add more pictures:
> 
> seller: htbbc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad6ea5f7c#ht_500wt_1007
> 390152740732
> it's a muse bag
> 
> the problem is that she buy a lot of bags in ebay



the HW checked out okay.
some ppl buy cheap and sell high...if they are not in need of cash in a rush...they usually can sell for a decent price.


----------



## kchowoy

Item Name: Ysl muse 2 grey croc skin (medium size) bag up for sale 
Seller: joannnyyy
Listing number: Not from ebay, private singaporean bag forum
Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...2-grey-croc-skin-medium-size-bag-up-sale.html
Comments: Hey ladies! I know this is alot less than what you girls usually work with, but the seller is out of town at the moment and can only provide me with more photos in two weeks time. However, i'd like to know your first impressions so i can put aside some cash! I have issues with the straps, something about the hardware looks iffy to me. Opinions please? 

Much love

Kim xxx


----------



## kireii

juneping said:


> i need to look at the zipper and lock with YSL logo to be able to tell. please also provide the back of the tag w/ serial number so verna can chime in.



Thanks again! Here are the pictures of the zipper/lock/serial:


----------



## juneping

kchowoy said:


> Item Name: Ysl muse 2 grey croc skin (medium size) bag up for sale
> Seller: joannnyyy
> Listing number: Not from ebay, private singaporean bag forum
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...2-grey-croc-skin-medium-size-bag-up-sale.html
> Comments: Hey ladies! I know this is alot less than what you girls usually work with, but the seller is out of town at the moment and can only provide me with more photos in two weeks time. However, i'd like to know your first impressions so i can put aside some cash! I have issues with the straps, something about the hardware looks iffy to me. Opinions please?
> 
> Much love
> 
> Kim xxx


so far so good....can't tell without the details.
but does it look dirty to you....??? or the lighting??


----------



## babysweetums

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribute Too Pumps Sz39
Listing Number: 320479512920
Seller: ld_carey712 ( 1 ) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320479512920&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: can you also tell me how high the heel looks on these? i know there is a super high version and a not so high version?
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## juneping

kireii said:


> Thanks again! Here are the pictures of the zipper/lock/serial:



HW checked out fine....should be authentic.


----------



## vesna

kireii said:


> Thanks again! Here are the pictures of the zipper/lock/serial:



all good


----------



## MOWCAM

Item: Yves Saint Laurent silver Horn Mombasa black Handbag
Listing Number:400090317188
Seller:kr-bargains
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400090317188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments:  I have added my own pictures.
I bought this one a month or so ago, but have been through scams after and now im feeling the need to doubletrack backwards, just to make sure. Please advise?


----------



## vesna

MOWCAM said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent silver Horn Mombasa black Handbag
> Listing Number:400090317188
> Seller:kr-bargains
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400090317188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments:  I have added my own pictures.
> I bought this one a month or so ago, but have been through scams after and now im feeling the need to doubletrack backwards, just to make sure. Please advise?



I have seen serial numbers for horn handle, not for this one, part of it is what I know mombasa has as a serial number, the other number is most probably the number for metal handle ones. I just have not seen any IRL, so would not know 100% to tell you, but this bag overall looks authentic to me. cheers, Vesna


----------



## anne1218

Hi ladies, 

Please help me with this bag, thanks!

Listing Number/Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190369789794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Item: Medium downtown bag
Seller: ggrca


----------



## vesna

anne1218 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help me with this bag, thanks!
> 
> Listing Number/Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190369789794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Item: Medium downtown bag
> Seller: ggrca


  to be honest, bag and dust bag look good, but I have never seen this serial number


----------



## ahrami

Hello, 

This is an "authentic" vintage YSL clutch purse.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...899949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5934wt_928

Seller has 100% positive feedback (top-rated seller)

I was just wondering if the monogram print was supposed to be upside down on every  other line..

Also, I have asked the seller if there was a serial number; she replied no.

Just wanted this authenticated to be sure!

Many thanks


----------



## LucaLuca

I just received a croc Tribute purchased from ebay, which I had requested authentication for, and I believe the bag to be a fake.  Although the serial number on the bag appeared to check out OK, I think it was removed from an authentic bag and placed on this one.  The bag was purchased NWT, yet the lettering on the YSL tag is very worn, when the bag itself is not.  I'm no expert on materials but I'm sure this bag is vinyl, not leather, as it is very flimsy and thin (I can tightly roll up the bag) and has no leather smell whatsoever.  I would expect that a true patent leather bag would be sturdier?  If anyone could provide me assistance I would be happy to supply you with pictures, if needed.  Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## vesna

please post pics right here as good as you can. I am sorry that it was a "switch" trick, horrible. (I had a Prada  sent to me like that, the girls authenticated it but it was a garbage that was sent to me). You will get all your money from PayPal. They also refunded me shipping charges.


----------



## pink502

Item: YSL Downtown Patent Leather
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Comments: Please help me authenticate this one. TIA!


----------



## pink502

Item: YSL Downtown Patent Leather
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments: Please help me authenticate this one. TIA!


----------



## marlaa

PEASE help me to know if this bag is authentic or not?
Item:BNWT Authentic YSL Muse Two Handbag Brown Top Handle 

Listing Number:330394316230

Seller:lemon991  

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330394316230&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: i bought this bag and will receive it this week, please say me if its authentic.. i payed 870$ for it.THANK you very much!!


----------



## LucaLuca

Hardware:


----------



## LucaLuca

I could be completely wrong and this bag may very well be authentic, I just can't believe that the material would be so cheap looking.  I tried to display the thinness/flimsiness of the bag, but I guess its hard to convey in pictures.  Any feedback is appreciated, and vesna thanks for your input.


----------



## LucaLuca

anne1218 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help me with this bag, thanks!
> 
> Listing Number/Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190369789794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Item: Medium downtown bag
> Seller: ggrca


 
Anne, this is the seller my bag, which I highly suspect is a fake, is from...............


----------



## juneping

pink502 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown Patent Leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this one. TIA!



the HW checked out fine to me. should be authentic. enjoy


----------



## juneping

marlaa said:


> PEASE help me to know if this bag is authentic or not?
> Item:BNWT Authentic YSL Muse Two Handbag Brown Top Handle
> 
> Listing Number:330394316230
> 
> Seller:lemon991
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330394316230&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: i bought this bag and will receive it this week, please say me if its authentic.. i payed 870$ for it.THANK you very much!!



pls post pic of zipper and the center foot with YSL logo...and the serial number at the back of the tag.


----------



## juneping

LucaLuca said:


> I could be completely wrong and this bag may very well be authentic, I just can't believe that the material would be so cheap looking.  I tried to display the thinness/flimsiness of the bag, but I guess its hard to convey in pictures.  Any feedback is appreciated, and vesna thanks for your input.



please show the details, zippers, and serial number...we can't tell by just look at the leather....


----------



## LucaLuca

juneping said:


> please show the details, zippers, and serial number...we can't tell by just look at the leather....


 
Those pictures are posted above the leather picture.


----------



## juneping

LucaLuca said:


> Hardware:


i am sorry Luca - i missed the earlier post with the HW. the HW checked out fine, should be authentic. i was told YSL patent leather is very light weight.
can you bring the bag to a YSL store or dept store w/ YSL section to take a look at the same leather?? from what i saw...it's fine. but i haven't touched the bag so i don't know for sure. but if the bag was purchased during some kind of sale...they do have some defects sometimes.


----------



## LucaLuca

Thanks for the info Juneping.  Another detail that red-flags my suspicion is that I discovered today the attached tag from Saks is a Raspail tag, not a Tribute, also the bag did not come with the control card, although it indicated it would in the ad.  I wonder if these are grounds to be covered by the buyer protection policy?


----------



## vesna

LucaLuca said:


> Thanks for the info Juneping.  Another detail that red-flags my suspicion is that I discovered today the attached tag from Saks is a Raspail tag, not a Tribute, also the bag did not come with the control card, although it indicated it would in the ad.  I wonder if these are grounds to be covered by the buyer protection policy?



hi LucaLuca tag looks OK to me as well as hardware. There is nothing I could do more than recognize the tag from photo, you can judge the bag IRL best , but if you would like  real authenticity and  if you do not have the store nearby, then My Poupette will do that for a charge. You can either send them or make detailed photos, depending on what they tell you.


----------



## juneping

LucaLuca said:


> Thanks for the info Juneping.  Another detail that red-flags my suspicion is that I discovered today the attached tag from Saks is a Raspail tag, not a Tribute, also the bag did not come with the control card, although it indicated it would in the ad.  I wonder if these are grounds to be covered by the buyer protection policy?



my muse two had many different textures...and one was patent which is very thin and attached to suede leather. hope this info helped you.
all i can suggest now is to go to a ysl store to see this bag IRL to find out yourself. the zipper is fine so i am not as alarmed....but go to a store first.


----------



## bevsg14

vesna said:


> this is a tough question, there is always something new forged and better
> 
> as far as I have seen left number is the same for all oversize muses (until newer models came ???)
> 
> exploring this issue, I found a warning on these authentication pages against  serial numbers my muse has (many fakes use that one, and I KNOW my is real bag, but they use it on different leather for inner tag, that can hopefully still be authenticated), so I can not say definite answer about  numbers any more.
> 
> How about this - take photo of the tag, inner side of the zipper head (to see what is engraved) and we will try to see.
> 
> Perhaps someone else knows rules for serial numbers ?



sorry sorry.. sorry for the super late response.. have been very busy with work.. anyway, here are the pics you have requested. hope this bag that i have is authentic... 

btw, thanks for the reply...


----------



## juneping

bevsg14 said:


> sorry sorry.. sorry for the super late response.. have been very busy with work.. anyway, here are the pics you have requested. hope this bag that i have is authentic...
> 
> btw, thanks for the reply...



judge from the zippers...this is authentic.


----------



## vesna

bevsg14 said:


> sorry sorry.. sorry for the super late response.. have been very busy with work.. anyway, here are the pics you have requested. hope this bag that i have is authentic...
> 
> btw, thanks for the reply...



looks


----------



## bevsg14

juneping said:


> judge from the zippers...this is authentic.



thanks a lot!


----------



## bevsg14

vesna said:


> looks



super thanks!


----------



## pugtolove

Hi, May I please have this handbag authenticated.

Site: Ebay
 Seller info:chelsea*dagger*vintage
Item #290398478286
Item Desc:VTG Yves Saint Laurent Fringe Hobo Bag YSL La Boheme
Item Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item439d191fce#ht_4022wt_1167

Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Hi, May I please have this handbag authenticated.
> 
> Site: Ebay
> Seller info:chelsea*dagger*vintage
> Item #290398478286
> Item Desc:VTG Yves Saint Laurent Fringe Hobo Bag YSL La Boheme
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item439d191fce#ht_4022wt_1167
> 
> Thank you very much!


it is authentic. I would be very careful with the condition. I have orange and it looks like it is geting dirty easily. I can not see from the photos well, but looks darkened a bit (the edges of the fringes), or it is the light. perhaps ask the seller for close-up photos...this is one sensitive bag


----------



## pugtolove

vesna said:


> it is authentic. I would be very careful with the condition. I have orange and it looks like it is geting dirty easily. I can not see from the photos well, but looks darkened a bit (the edges of the fringes), or it is the light. perhaps ask the seller for close-up photos...this is one sensitive bag



Thanks for your expertise, I should think about getting a brown one, perhaps. Thank you!


----------



## oladushki

Hi all, I'm still chasing after a Downtown, please let me know what you think of this one, I tried to do a search for Lux Fiend in this thread but didn't come up with anything, I haven't seen it on lists of authentic re-sellers before, so not sure what to think of this one. Thanks.

Seller: Luxfiend.com
Item: Black patent medium Downtown
Link: http://www.luxfiend.com/product.sc?productId=55&categoryId=23


----------



## vesna

oladushki said:


> Hi all, I'm still chasing after a Downtown, please let me know what you think of this one, I tried to do a search for Lux Fiend in this thread but didn't come up with anything, I haven't seen it on lists of authentic re-sellers before, so not sure what to think of this one. Thanks.
> 
> Seller: Luxfiend.com
> Item: Black patent medium Downtown
> Link: http://www.luxfiend.com/product.sc?productId=55&categoryId=23



I did a search on the Purse Forum, not only YSL forum, and I used luxfiend as a keyword,  it seems authentic, cheers, V


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Thanks for your expertise, I should think about getting a brown one, perhaps. Thank you!



I do think it is a better choice. I LOVE ivory,especially YSL ivory color, but there is a member who has jeans transfer on her ivory besace, suede gets dirty easily, my ivory RG goes out rarely...brown is a good choice of color


----------



## oladushki

vesna said:


> I did a search on the Purse Forum, not only YSL forum, and I used luxfiend as a keyword, it seems authentic, cheers, V


 
Thank you! I went ahead and requested additional photos from the seller, just in case. What do you think, still good?


----------



## mikik

What do you think about this bag??


----------



## vesna

oladushki said:


> Thank you! I went ahead and requested additional photos from the seller, just in case. What do you think, still good?



serial number is blurry.... Juneping would recognize hardware, authentic or not


----------



## vesna

mikik said:


> What do you think about this bag??



sorry, I have never seen it IRL, so I would not know if tag were OK. I hope someone who has the bag would chip in. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## mee4

Item: YSL MEDIUM DOWNTOWN BAG IN METALLIC PEWTER
Listing Number:250577469097
Seller: sky276
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Is this authentic?


----------



## vesna

mee4 said:


> Item: YSL MEDIUM DOWNTOWN BAG IN METALLIC PEWTER
> Listing Number:250577469097
> Seller: sky276
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Is this authentic?



to me it looks good, but wait for June to see the hardware, please


----------



## juneping

oladushki said:


> Thank you! I went ahead and requested additional photos from the seller, just in case. What do you think, still good?



HW checked out okay. should be authentic.


----------



## juneping

mikik said:


> What do you think about this bag??



please take a *clear close up* picture of the zipper (flip open your bag..) the under side of the zipper should have a YSL logo.


----------



## juneping

mee4 said:


> Item: YSL MEDIUM DOWNTOWN BAG IN METALLIC PEWTER
> Listing Number:250577469097
> Seller: sky276
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Is this authentic?



i can't tell. i need clear close up pictures of all the zippers....


----------



## mee4

juneping said:


> i can't tell. i need clear close up pictures of all the zippers....



Here are some additional pictures the seller sent. Are these sufficient?


----------



## oladushki

juneping said:


> HW checked out okay. should be authentic.


 
Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## juneping

mee4 said:


> Here are some additional pictures the seller sent. Are these sufficient?


the HW checked out fine. authentic. enjoy


----------



## mee4

^ Thanks *juneping*!


----------



## strawberry911

please help~~~
Vesna mentioned this is a power seller.. just thought i would double check again...
thanks

Yves Saint Laurent NEW Convertible Shoulder Bag
Seller info
bhexpress 
Item number:	390155104651
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976


----------



## jlee90

Hi, was hoping you would help me with this one... the starting bid is quite low.

Item: AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Downtown Small
Listing Number: 	170444244248
Seller: wackojocko
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af44c518


----------



## melankhaila

My Mom gave me an Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse(Large) and would really appreciate it if someone could tell me about it's authenticity and it's design/material. I asked her where she bought it but couldn't remember where exactly coz she travels a lot and all she remembers is that she bought it 3 or 4 years ago during one of her travels in Europe. The #153959 213317 is at the back of the tag. The back of the top zippers has a Lampo sign on it. And it has 3 keys with a functioning lock. Thanks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










View attachment 1020927


----------



## bumcheeks

Hi, could someone tell me if this is authentic? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags?hash=item45f0959d47#ht_8293wt_1108


----------



## juneping

strawberry911 said:


> please help~~~
> Vesna mentioned this is a power seller.. just thought i would double check again...
> thanks
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent NEW Convertible Shoulder Bag
> Seller info
> bhexpress
> Item number:    390155104651
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976



i need close up pic of zipper and serial number at the back of the tag...


----------



## juneping

jlee90 said:


> Hi, was hoping you would help me with this one... the starting bid is quite low.
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Downtown Small
> Listing Number:     170444244248
> Seller: wackojocko
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af44c518



the HW checked out ok, should be authentic. may be vesna can advice on the serial number and other details.


----------



## juneping

melankhaila said:


> My Mom gave me an Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse(Large) and would really appreciate it if someone could tell me about it's authenticity and it's design/material. I asked her where she bought it but couldn't remember where exactly coz she travels a lot and all she remembers is that she bought it 3 or 4 years ago during one of her travels in Europe. The #153959 213317 is at the back of the tag. The back of the top zippers has a Lampo sign on it. And it has 3 keys with a functioning lock. Thanks.



the HW seem fine...the pic aren't the best quality...but i think it's authentic.


----------



## juneping

bumcheeks said:


> Hi, could someone tell me if this is authentic? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags?hash=item45f0959d47#ht_8293wt_1108



HW checked out fine, should be authentic.


----------



## vesna

strawberry911 said:


> please help~~~
> Vesna mentioned this is a power seller.. just thought i would double check again...
> thanks
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent NEW Convertible Shoulder Bag
> Seller info
> bhexpress
> Item number:    390155104651
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976



I bought from them Balenciaga, Fendi etc and they are a great seller, will answer all the questions you have


----------



## vesna

jlee90 said:


> Hi, was hoping you would help me with this one... the starting bid is quite low.
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Downtown Small
> Listing Number:     170444244248
> Seller: wackojocko
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af44c518



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

melankhaila said:


> My Mom gave me an Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse(Large) and would really appreciate it if someone could tell me about it's authenticity and it's design/material. I asked her where she bought it but couldn't remember where exactly coz she travels a lot and all she remembers is that she bought it 3 or 4 years ago during one of her travels in Europe. The #153959 213317 is at the back of the tag. The back of the top zippers has a Lampo sign on it. And it has 3 keys with a functioning lock. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1020923



looks good to me


----------



## melankhaila

That's good to know. Thanks a lot for taking time to look at it. 

I do have one more question though-it's about the material of the bag. Is it a croc-print on patent leather? 

Sorry bout the picture's quality.


----------



## melankhaila

That's good to know. Thanks a lot for taking time to look at it. 

(I do have one more question though-it's about the material of the bag. Is it a croc-print on patent leather?) It's just that the ones I've seen on the web are croc-embossed or croc-leather.


----------



## marlaa

juneping said:


> pls post pic of zipper and the center foot with YSL logo...and the serial number at the back of the tag.


 
it seems to be ok, but dont have a athenticty card with the number that i can see  inside


----------



## marlaa

and


----------



## vesna

marlaa said:


> it seems to be ok, but dont have a athenticty card with the number that i can see  inside



looks good


----------



## juneping

marlaa said:


> and



the center foot pic is blurry and i didn't see any zipper pic.


----------



## melankhaila

I am reposting these pics of the large YSL muse bag that you have informed me-looks authentic and I really am thankful for your time. 

I just would like to know what kind of material it is coz it's definitely not croc-skin nor croc-embossed. It does feel/look like genuine leather so is it safe to say that it's a croc-print leather? What do you think?


----------



## abitobling

_Hi, can anyone please authenticate this for me?  Thanks!  
_

Item:  Muse Two Blue Embossed, size large

Listing Number:  *SKU: *             11528-1 

Seller:  used bag, listed on Potero Luxury website

Link:  http://portero.com/brands/yves-sain...ossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag.html

Comments:     unsure since this website is not listed on the reliable YSL sellers sticky list;  new to YSL, not familiar with authentication details


----------



## vesna

abitobling said:


> _Hi, can anyone please authenticate this for me? Thanks! _
> 
> 
> Item: Muse Two Blue Embossed, size large
> 
> Listing Number: *SKU: *11528-1
> 
> Seller: used bag, listed on Potero Luxury website
> 
> Link: http://portero.com/brands/yves-sain...ossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag.html
> 
> Comments: unsure since this website is not listed on the reliable YSL sellers sticky list; new to YSL, not familiar with authentication details


 
authentic, Portero sells authentic , just make sure you ask about the details of the condition


----------



## vesna

melankhaila said:


> I am reposting these pics of the large YSL muse bag that you have informed me-looks authentic and I really am thankful for your time.
> 
> I just would like to know what kind of material it is coz it's definitely not croc-skin nor croc-embossed. It does feel/look like genuine leather so is it safe to say that it's a croc-print leather? What do you think?


 
could be croc-embossed from 2007, like the one in reference library

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-2.html


----------



## abitobling

http://cdn.portero.com/catalog/prod...ossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag3.jpg

Image posted below:  Is it OK that there is no YSL on the middle foot, normal to have it worn away?  Thank you!cdn.portero.com/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x800/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/1/11528-1--yves-saint-laurent-blue-embossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag3.jpg


----------



## melankhaila

vesna said:


> could be croc-embossed from 2007, like the one in reference library
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-2.html



Thanks again for helping me out Vesna. I think I'll start collecting designer bags now coz there are people like you who I can count on. In fact there's this Canvas YSL OS Muse I'm eyeing and a Prada Cervo Tote in Denim Deerskin at Neiman Marcus that I'm seriously intent on buying for my birthday. Again, thanks for all the infos you've shared.


----------



## vesna

melankhaila said:


> Thanks again for helping me out Vesna. I think I'll start collecting designer bags now coz there are people like you who I can count on. In fact there's this Canvas YSL OS Muse I'm eyeing and a Prada Cervo Tote in Denim Deerskin at Neiman Marcus that I'm seriously intent on buying for my birthday. Again, thanks for all the infos you've shared.


----------



## vesna

abitobling said:


> http://cdn.portero.com/catalog/prod...ossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag3.jpg
> 
> Image posted below: Is it OK that there is no YSL on the middle foot, normal to have it worn away? Thank you!cdn.portero.com/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x800/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/1/11528-1--yves-saint-laurent-blue-embossed-faux-suede-croc-leather-muse-2-bag3.jpg


 
ha, looks like it is worn away....strange

very good condition for Portero's scale could be really worn bag (by the way they also blow up retail price, a Balenciaga I am eying was $1200 originally and they have it as $1800, and they sell it is "good condition", which is really worn out, for $900 ???)

I would not doubt authenticity of Portero, but the condition of the bag

on the other hand, this middle foot looks weird


----------



## abitobling

_Thank you, vesna!  I did end up getting it, I really do love the bag;  if the bag angels are with me, I won't have to test out their return policy!  Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised._


----------



## vesna

abitobling said:


> _Thank you, vesna!  I did end up getting it, I really do love the bag;  if the bag angels are with me, I won't have to test out their return policy!  Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised._



that is great, please, let us know how it went


----------



## baglady2007

Item:YSL Downtown Large Tote
Listing Number:N/A
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Can you authenticate with Downtown?  The label and heat stamp for the serial seem suspect to me.

Thanks.


----------



## juneping

baglady2007 said:


> Item:YSL Downtown Large Tote
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Can you authenticate with Downtown?  The label and heat stamp for the serial seem suspect to me.
> 
> Thanks.



the tag looks funny to me but the zipper / HW looks good.
may be vesna can chime in.


----------



## strawberry911

hello guys..

i just won this Rive gauche bag from seller bhexpress...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976
and now that i am looking at the bag...
just getting confused.. doesnt the lil ting dangling on the front of the bag suppose to have "YSL" sign on it??
i am not 100% sure.. but it seems other's rive gauche seems to have it..
can you please let me know if its normal???
and does it seem authentic from the pic??
i will post more pic once i receive the bag..
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## strawberry911

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1394196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_778wt_976

this rive gauche is patent too..
but in the pic.. the dangling thing has gold YSL on it...
please help me~~
thanks again


----------



## juneping

strawberry911 said:


> hello guys..
> 
> i just won this Rive gauche bag from seller bhexpress...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976
> and now that i am looking at the bag...
> just getting confused.. doesnt the lil ting dangling on the front of the bag suppose to have "YSL" sign on it??
> i am not 100% sure.. but it seems other's rive gauche seems to have it..
> can you please let me know if its normal???
> and does it seem authentic from the pic??
> i will post more pic once i receive the bag..
> thanks a lot!!!


it does...but i think it's on the other side. the seller didn't really show some critical details. but do post more clear detail pictures (back of the tag w/ serial number, zippers etc).
don't worry...looks good so far.


----------



## strawberry911

juneping said:


> it does...but i think it's on the other side. the seller didn't really show some critical details. but do post more clear detail pictures (back of the tag w/ serial number, zippers etc).
> don't worry...looks good so far.



thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## vesna

strawberry911 said:


> hello guys..
> 
> i just won this Rive gauche bag from seller bhexpress...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...104651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2214wt_976
> and now that i am looking at the bag...
> just getting confused.. doesnt the lil ting dangling on the front of the bag suppose to have "YSL" sign on it??
> i am not 100% sure.. but it seems other's rive gauche seems to have it..
> can you please let me know if its normal???
> and does it seem authentic from the pic??
> i will post more pic once i receive the bag..
> thanks a lot!!!



do not worry about bhexpress, great seller, I have got some great deals on fabulous Balenciagas from them 

Key holder hanging cover has YSL on one side only, this could be the back. Everything else is great. Congrats !


----------



## msJenna

Item: Canvas Tote
Listing Number: 270311331788
Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...331788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5022wt_941
Comments: Thx

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Gray Patent Tribute Bag
Listing Number: 130364200985
Seller:myflower603
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1564wt_1167
Comments: THX


----------



## lisenoktx

I don't think the bag is authentic: the lampo zipper and the label incorrect and the canvas lining is off.  Please, wait up for someone to take another look before buying.




baglady2007 said:


> Item:YSL Downtown Large Tote
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Can you authenticate with Downtown? The label and heat stamp for the serial seem suspect to me.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## daijy1234

Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps Black Shoes 38 / 7.5-8
Listing Number:170444753036
Seller: stanlong805
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170444753036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Just want to ensure that it is authentic  Thank you in advance!! i apologize if this has already been posted.


----------



## kiki119

Hi ladies 
pls help 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter NR
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335a274459
item#: 220555854937
seller: danpudley


----------



## vesna

baglady2007 said:


> Item:YSL Downtown Large Tote
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Can you authenticate with Downtown?  The label and heat stamp for the serial seem suspect to me.
> 
> Thanks.



absolutely wrong


----------



## kiki119

another one:

Yves Saint Laurent YSL Gray Patent Tribute Bag $1150 
item#: 130364200985
seller: myflower603
linke: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a4fd819


----------



## vesna

msJenna said:


> Item: Canvas Tote
> Listing Number: 270311331788
> Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...331788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5022wt_941
> Comments: Thx
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Gray Patent Tribute Bag
> Listing Number: 130364200985
> Seller:myflower603
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1564wt_1167
> Comments: THX



#1  never seen 
#2  tag looks good, zipper looks good as well, but I am not really familiar with this bag, whoever bought this type of bag says that patent  leather  looks cheap on it....they question authenticity, looks like it is made that way....


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> another one:
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Gray Patent Tribute Bag $1150
> item#: 130364200985
> seller: myflower603
> linke: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a4fd819



tag looks good, zipper looks good as well, but I am not really familiar with this bag, whoever bought this type of bag says that patent leather looks cheap on it....they question authenticity, looks like it is made that way....


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Hi ladies
> pls help
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter NR
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335a274459
> item#: 220555854937
> seller: danpudley



looks good Kiki


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> looks good Kiki


 
thank you vesna! my YSL queen! 

off to buy my next YSL!!!


----------



## vesna

daijy1234 said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps Black Shoes 38 / 7.5-8
> Listing Number:170444753036
> Seller: stanlong805
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170444753036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Just want to ensure that it is authentic  Thank you in advance!! i apologize if this has already been posted.



I have not seen anyone who would help with shoes around here, but perhaps "glass slipper" forum might have someone


----------



## vesna

lisenoktx said:


> I don't think the bag is authentic: the lampo zipper and the label incorrect and the canvas lining is off.  Please, wait up for someone to take another look before buying.



you are right lisenoktx, all wrong


----------



## vesna

My Miu Miu queen who is in Prada-land now   


kiki119 said:


> thank you vesna! my YSL queen!
> 
> off to buy my next YSL!!!


----------



## strawberry911

vesna said:


> do not worry about bhexpress, great seller, I have got some great deals on fabulous Balenciagas from them
> 
> Key holder hanging cover has YSL on one side only, this could be the back. Everything else is great. Congrats !




thank you sooo much Vesna~~!!!!!


----------



## baglady2007

vesna said:


> you are right lisenoktx, all wrong


 
Thanks everyone for the extra pairs of eyes!


----------



## juneping

msJenna said:


> Item: Canvas Tote
> Listing Number: 270311331788
> Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...331788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5022wt_941
> Comments: Thx
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Gray Patent Tribute Bag
> Listing Number: 130364200985
> Seller:myflower603
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1564wt_1167
> Comments: THX


i believe purse-n-boots-fashion is a reputable seller on ebay. i think i bought a AMcqueen scarf once but returned w/ no problem. though i am not familiar with the style but i am pretty sure it's authentic.

the tribute bag...the HW is fine...should be authentic.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> you are right lisenoktx, all wrong



but the HW seemed okay....how did that happened? very strange....glad you guys chimed in.


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> but the HW seemed okay....how did that happened? very strange....glad you guys chimed in.



the tag is off, front and back, typical of fakes, and they do have good hardware often, scary stuff


----------



## jujuto

Hi Vesna and June !
Can you help me, please. I don't know if my new Mombasa is authentic because the brand "Yves saint Laurent" which is written on the label is erased...
Thank you.


----------



## lisenoktx

I didn't mean to chime in - you are doing a teriffic job!

If you look at the Lampo sign - it is bigger and sloppier, the authentic ones are smaller and more elegant.  The harware does look aged though.  May be it is an 'old' fake?  

The newer 'YSL' zippers they put on Tributes and some of the new bags are even more difficult to spot without seeing in-person: fakes are almost identical!




juneping said:


> but the HW seemed okay....how did that happened? very strange....glad you guys chimed in.


----------



## saff

Hi ladies, I'm very new to YSL. I normally don't buy from sellers with 1 feedback, but I'm curious as this seller has over 400 feedback on Yahoo Auctions. The pics are blurry and inadequate so can you please tell me what clear/closeup pics to request in order to authenticate? Thanks in advance!

Item:YSL easy bag medium size Calf leather 38cm
Listing Number: 110496956851
Seller: showroom_italia 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-bag-me...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba21c1b3


----------



## juneping

saff said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to YSL. I normally don't buy from sellers with 1 feedback, but I'm curious as this seller has over 400 feedback on Yahoo Auctions. The pics are blurry and inadequate so can you please tell me what clear/closeup pics to request in order to authenticate? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:YSL easy bag medium size Calf leather 38cm
> Listing Number: 110496956851
> Seller: showroom_italia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-bag-me...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba21c1b3



the zipper looks okay...but i think you need to ask more photos about the serial number at the back of the tag so others can help.
i noticed the bag is dirty or started yellowing...??


----------



## juneping

lisenoktx said:


> I didn't mean to chime in - you are doing a teriffic job!
> 
> If you look at the Lampo sign - it is bigger and sloppier, the authentic ones are smaller and more elegant.  The harware does look aged though.  May be it is an 'old' fake?
> 
> The newer 'YSL' zippers they put on Tributes and some of the new bags are even more difficult to spot without seeing in-person: fakes are almost identical!



the ysl i have...the zipper has YSL at the back but i have also seen lampo...but that zipper look really good to me. 
thanks for your help...you should help us if you don't mind.


----------



## saff

juneping said:


> the zipper looks okay...but i think you need to ask more photos about the serial number at the back of the tag so others can help.
> i noticed the bag is dirty or started yellowing...??



Thanks, Juneping. I'll request for the serial number. Btw, that's good to know that the bag id yellowing cause I won't be able to tell myself! He said he has other bags so I want to find out if this bag is authentic and find out what others he has.


----------



## mrsKash

Hi there  
Seller says this is real and was bought 20 years ago at a department store and is vintage. Can I get your thoughts? 
Thank you!


----------



## Loquita

Hi there!  

I wondered if you could help me out with this one, please...thank you!!!:

Item: YSL Mombasa
Item number: 280465902936
Seller: pom.2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280465902936&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## ztwt

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Crest/Easy Tote Bag Rose/Tan EXC
Item number:330405743399
Seller: lucyndskywdmnds 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedb78b27#ht_6711wt_907

Could another authenticate this bag? Thanks


----------



## saff

saff said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to YSL. I normally don't buy from sellers with 1 feedback, but I'm curious as this seller has over 400 feedback on Yahoo Auctions. The pics are blurry and inadequate so can you please tell me what clear/closeup pics to request in order to authenticate? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:YSL easy bag medium size Calf leather 38cm
> Listing Number: 110496956851
> Seller: showroom_italia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-bag-me...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba21c1b3



More pics from the seller..


----------



## saff

And more pics... Please can someone help to authenticate? Many thanks!!


----------



## Loquita

*saff*, I am sorry that I can't be of any help since I am new to YSL as well, but since it's the weekend it might take a bit longer to get the pics authenticated...and I definitely recommend waiting to hear from *vesna* and/or *juneping* before bidding.  

I hope you get some word soon!


----------



## juneping

ztwt said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Crest/Easy Tote Bag Rose/Tan EXC
> Item number:330405743399
> Seller: lucyndskywdmnds
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedb78b27#ht_6711wt_907
> 
> Could another authenticate this bag? Thanks


the HW checked out okay...wait for vesna to checked other details and serial number.


----------



## juneping

saff said:


> And more pics... Please can someone help to authenticate? Many thanks!!


the bag looks very good...but wait for vesna.

the color is awesome!!....without the flash..the leather looks fine...not sure how that yellowing come from..?? do ask the seller about the leather


----------



## mrsKash

Sorry anything on the wallet? 
Thank you!


----------



## saff

Thanks, juneping! Ok, I'll wait for vesna to give her input


----------



## kiki119

Hi Lovely Ladies 
I had won this item - do you mind giving me your opinion before I pay?
thanks 

Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Bow Bowler Bag $1795
seller: jataaa
item#: 200440388544
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_3645wt_1165

TIA!


----------



## juneping

mrsKash said:


> Sorry anything on the wallet?
> Thank you!



i don't know anything about the wallet...sorry.


----------



## juneping

kiki119 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies
> I had won this item - do you mind giving me your opinion before I pay?
> thanks
> 
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Bow Bowler Bag $1795
> seller: jataaa
> item#: 200440388544
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_3645wt_1165
> 
> TIA!



the HW looked okay..and the seller sounds legit...wait for vesna for other details.


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Thanks, juneping! Ok, I'll wait for vesna to give her input


 
sorry I was skiing for 3 days with no phone or internet connection )))))

this tag looks fine, no serial number though, but everything else looks great to me. Amazing leather and color


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to YSL. I normally don't buy from sellers with 1 feedback, but I'm curious as this seller has over 400 feedback on Yahoo Auctions. The pics are blurry and inadequate so can you please tell me what clear/closeup pics to request in order to authenticate? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:YSL easy bag medium size Calf leather 38cm
> Listing Number: 110496956851
> Seller: showroom_italia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-bag-me...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba21c1b3


 

why is it removed ??????


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Hi Vesna and June !
> Can you help me, please. I don't know if my new Mombasa is authentic because the brand "Yves saint Laurent" which is written on the label is erased...
> Thank you.
> http://img191.imageshack.us/i/sam0538.jpg/
> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/sam0541.jpg/
> http://img175.imageshack.us/i/sam0540.jpg/
> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/sam0542.jpg/


 

can you make a photo of interior, and the side of the tag which is erased? Everything else looks OK.


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I wondered if you could help me out with this one, please...thank you!!!:
> 
> Item: YSL Mombasa
> Item number: 280465902936
> Seller: pom.2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280465902936&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1182


 

ay Loquita, this is a true beauty, and you know who says it? I LOVE my Mombasa in red. This is larger version, and truly  stunning. I would just ask for a photo of serial number just in case. 

and your list of wishes has PS1 bag I would die for


----------



## vesna

ztwt said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Crest/Easy Tote Bag Rose/Tan EXC
> Item number:330405743399
> Seller: lucyndskywdmnds
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedb78b27#ht_6711wt_907
> 
> Could another authenticate this bag? Thanks


 
looks great


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies
> I had won this item - do you mind giving me your opinion before I pay?
> thanks
> 
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Bow Bowler Bag $1795
> seller: jataaa
> item#: 200440388544
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_3645wt_1165
> 
> TIA!


 

wow Kiki, this one is stunning, yes it is authentic...I will be waiting for modeling pics


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> wow Kiki, this one is stunning, yes it is authentic...I will be waiting for modeling pics



Thanks honey!!! 

since you r my YSL , do you think I can wear denim/dk colour with this bag??? any LMB product recommendation? (I am thinking about the protreatment)
I want to take her to my Asia trip in a month... mmm.. but wonder if it's a good idea

speaking of PS1... I am dying for the teal colour... BUT... I still can't decide between the PS1 & Alexa!!!


----------



## Ellie Mae

vesna said:


> why is it removed ??????
> 
> Item:YSL easy bag medium size Calf leather 38cm
> Listing Number: 110496956851
> Seller: showroom_italia



ALL of this seller's (showroom_italia) ebay listings were removed, Seller NARU'd for fraudulant behavior.  FYI

http://myworld.ebay.com/showroom_italia/


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Thanks honey!!!
> 
> since you r my YSL , do you think I can wear denim/dk colour with this bag??? any LMB product recommendation? (I am thinking about the protreatment)
> I want to take her to my Asia trip in a month... mmm.. but wonder if it's a good idea
> 
> speaking of PS1... I am dying for the teal colour... BUT... I still can't decide between the PS1 & Alexa!!!


 

no, I would not carry it with dark color !!!!!  I have ivory Rive Gauche and it always picks up  some transfer, even from my light pink suede jacket. It is cleaned well with LMB cleaner, but it is a pain to watch it. Pro treatment...I use only for handles, other than that just cleaner. But, i do not think I do the best I can. I will search clening threads better when I start carrying light bags again in spring.

PS1 or Alexa ? Alexa for sure but PS1 is sooooooo gorgeous, I don't know really, ANY


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Thanks, juneping! Ok, I'll wait for vesna to give her input


 
I hope you have read the note from Ellie Mae...let me know if you got the bag to see what to do


----------



## *sam**

Hi Experts, Could you please authenticate this one, thanks a lot.

Item: Nadja Green
Listing Number: 350285671012
Seller: vipconsignment
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags?hash=item518ea72a64#ht_14160wt_941


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Hi Experts, Could you please authenticate this one, thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Nadja Green
> Listing Number: 350285671012
> Seller: vipconsignment
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags?hash=item518ea72a64#ht_14160wt_941


----------



## *sam**

Vesna, Thanks a lot. Very much appriciated.


----------



## saff

vesna said:


> I hope you have read the note from Ellie Mae...let me know if you got the bag to see what to do



Oh my goodness! Thanks, *vesna* and *Ellie Mae*! I didn't get the bag as I was waiting for your response and I have only logged into tPF after work. Earlier today, I got an email notification from ebay saying that the email that the seller sent me may be fraudulent. He had responded to my "Ask seller a question" to send additional pics. I've forwarded the email to ebay security to determine if it's legit.


----------



## fashion cupcake

If anyone would have a look at this it would be very much appriciated.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PORTEFEUILLE WALLET RRP £320.00 YSL
Listing Number: 320491015099
Seller: label-utopia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491015099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I think it looks good, and the seller has excellent feedback, but just wan't to make sure.
TIA!


----------



## Ellie Mae

saff said:


> Oh my goodness! Thanks, *vesna* and *Ellie Mae*! I didn't get the bag as I was waiting for your response and I have only logged into tPF after work. Earlier today, I got an email notification from ebay saying that the email that the seller sent me may be fraudulent. He had responded to my "Ask seller a question" to send additional pics. I've forwarded the email to ebay security to determine if it's legit.



*saff...*Other members received the same email... "Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from showroom_italia through eBay's messaging system. This account was recently found to have been accessed by an unauthorized third party, who may have used the account in an attempt to defraud other members...."

It's legit.  Please advise if you see him w/ a new ID on ebay.


----------



## *sam**

Can you please have a look on this one, too?
Thanks a lot.

Item: YSL Shoes YVES SAINT LAURENT Tom Ford Era NADJA ROSE 36
Listing Number: 190374300354
Seller: queedqueb 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Shoes-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Tom-Ford-Era-NADJA-ROSE-36_W0QQitemZ190374300354QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2c53314ac2


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Oh my goodness! Thanks, *vesna* and *Ellie Mae*! I didn't get the bag as I was waiting for your response and I have only logged into tPF after work. Earlier today, I got an email notification from ebay saying that the email that the seller sent me may be fraudulent. He had responded to my "Ask seller a question" to send additional pics. I've forwarded the email to ebay security to determine if it's legit.


 
great that you did not get it, one hassle less in life, whew


----------



## mee4

Item: YSL Downtown Metallic bag NEW 
Listing Number: 150416840546
Seller: designervixen2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...40546&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Is this authentic? TIA!


----------



## davismama2003

Item:  BNWT YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
Item #: 250581394196
Seller:  djl3327
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a57d0a314
Comments:  She's lovely if she's real.  I know the store in Hong Kong and it's a very high end store. Thank You.


----------



## juneping

fashion cupcake said:


> If anyone would have a look at this it would be very much appriciated.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PORTEFEUILLE WALLET RRP £320.00 YSL
> Listing Number: 320491015099
> Seller: label-utopia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491015099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I think it looks good, and the seller has excellent feedback, but just wan't to make sure.
> TIA!



i am not sure...the zipper pic is kind of blurry..and ysl logo seems not crisp enough..but the seller seems legit...hope vesna can help.


----------



## juneping

mee4 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown Metallic bag NEW
> Listing Number: 150416840546
> Seller: designervixen2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...40546&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Is this authentic? TIA!



i need a clear close up picture of all the zippers (DT has two types)..if possible ask the seller for the underside of the zippers as well.
front and back of the tag w/ serial number....
make sure ask her to give you clear close up...her pics are taken so far away


----------



## juneping

davismama2003 said:


> Item:  BNWT YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
> Item #: 250581394196
> Seller:  djl3327
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a57d0a314
> Comments:  She's lovely if she's real.  I know the store in Hong Kong and it's a very high end store. Thank You.


the HW checked out fine..should be authentic.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Ladies, what do you think about this one?

Item:  YSL Muse II White
Item #: 	300400026228
Seller: rc2m27   
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f13ca274

Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

mee4 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown Metallic bag NEW
> Listing Number: 150416840546
> Seller: designervixen2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...40546&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Is this authentic? TIA!


 
looks ok, just would need serial number from the back of the tag, and closer, larger pic of the tag


----------



## vesna

davismama2003 said:


> Item: BNWT YSL Rive Gauche Zip Black Croco Patent Leather Bag
> Item #: 250581394196
> Seller: djl3327
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Rive-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a57d0a314
> Comments: She's lovely if she's real. I know the store in Hong Kong and it's a very high end store. Thank You.


 
looks real to me, but I am not sure, serial number and the paper tag do not relate ?


----------



## vesna

fashion cupcake said:


> If anyone would have a look at this it would be very much appriciated.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PORTEFEUILLE WALLET RRP £320.00 YSL
> Listing Number: 320491015099
> Seller: label-utopia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491015099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I think it looks good, and the seller has excellent feedback, but just wan't to make sure.
> TIA!


 
I do not know really, I risk myself woth wallets, because until I get it I can not see if it is real or not, sorry


----------



## vesna

Nhu Nhu said:


> Ladies, what do you think about this one?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse II White
> Item #:     300400026228
> Seller: rc2m27
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f13ca274
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
looks OK, but I would like clear images of serail number as well as paper tag


----------



## fashion cupcake

juneping and vesna: Thank you so much for your answers  I'll just let it pass then.


----------



## greyballoon

Item:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
Listing Number: 160404726773
Seller: peacemanns
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Auth-YSL-yves-saint-laurent-muse-2-two-bag-inc-receipt_W0QQitemZ160404726773QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2558dde3f5

I appreciate any help on this!


----------



## hermesbirkinlov

Item: Tribtoos
Listing Number: 200441291278
Seller: *wokling*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eab3b620e
Comments:do you guys think its real? thanks


----------



## hermesbirkinlov

Item: Tribtoo Pumps
Listing Number: 130369196264
Seller: *barbieruelas*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Yves-Sa...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5a9c10e8
Comments: do you guys think its authentic? thanks


----------



## vesna

greyballoon said:


> Item:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
> Listing Number: 160404726773
> Seller: peacemanns
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Auth-YSL-yve...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2558dde3f5
> 
> I appreciate any help on this!


 
I would need a close pic of the tag as well as the back of it with serial number....also the back of the zipper head with engraving on it


----------



## vesna

hermesbirkinlov said:


> Item: Tribtoo Pumps
> Listing Number: 130369196264
> Seller: *barbieruelas*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Yves-Sa...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5a9c10e8
> Comments: do you guys think its authentic? thanks


 
I haven't seen anyone here helping with shoes in a long while, perhaps Glass Slipper forum might have someone


----------



## Albion

Can you authenticate this, please?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Multicolour
Listing Number: 160404726773
Seller: peacemanns
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160404726773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Albion

Can you also authenticate this muse, please?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 
Listing Number: 160406106746
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160406106746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Loquita

vesna said:


> ay Loquita, this is a true beauty, and you know who says it? I LOVE my Mombasa in red. This is larger version, and truly  stunning. I would just ask for a photo of serial number just in case.
> 
> and your list of wishes has PS1 bag I would die for




Thanks!!!!  

I may just contact the seller, since no one bid on the bag.  I truly love the red Mombasa.


----------



## Loquita

I would appreciate your thoughts on this bag, please - thank you!!! 

Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Hobo Bag
Item number: 270535426319
Seller: trenduet
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_14439wt_1167


----------



## vesna

Loquita said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts on this bag, please - thank you!!!
> 
> Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Hobo Bag
> Item number: 270535426319
> Seller: trenduet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_14439wt_1167


 

this one is authentic and a true beauty, lovely color and texture


----------



## vesna

Albion said:


> Can you also authenticate this muse, please?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
> Listing Number: 160406106746
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160406106746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
authentic...also this seller (cecily53) sells authentic stuff


----------



## saff

Hi Ladies, can you kindly authenticate this bag, please? TIA!

Item: Reduced price100% authentic YSL Besace Pebble leather!!
Listing Number: 330408052114
Seller: da_ladda1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Reduced-pric...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceddac592


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> looks OK, but I would like clear images of serail number as well as paper tag



same here...all the detailed pics were blury....


----------



## juneping

greyballoon said:


> Item:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
> Listing Number: 160404726773
> Seller: peacemanns
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Auth-YSL-yve...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2558dde3f5
> 
> I appreciate any help on this!



these pics look very familiar....we need clear close up pic of the zipper and center foot w/ the YSL logo....


----------



## juneping

Albion said:


> Can you also authenticate this muse, please?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
> Listing Number: 160406106746
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160406106746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic.


----------



## saff

saff said:


> Hi Ladies, can you kindly authenticate this bag, please? TIA!
> 
> Item: Reduced price100% authentic YSL Besace Pebble leather!!
> Listing Number: 330408052114
> Seller: da_ladda1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Reduced-pric...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceddac592



Hi ladies, not sure if this was missed. Would really appreciate your thoughts. Do I need to request for more pics? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Hi Ladies, can you kindly authenticate this bag, please? TIA!
> 
> Item: Reduced price100% authentic YSL Besace Pebble leather!!
> Listing Number: 330408052114
> Seller: da_ladda1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Reduced-pric...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceddac592


 
sorry Saff, this is a tough one.....need many more photos - serial number, than inner side of front flap where the screws of the hardware are seen, bottom of the bag with YSL stitched.......this bag has the best fakes I have ever seen, so we need plenty of pics. The front of the tag looks good though


----------



## *sam**

Can you please be so kind and check this one too? Thanks a lot.

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent $1595 Black Rose Nadja Bag
Listing Number: 220553333098
Seller: tog.ram
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-1595-Black-Rose-Nadja-Bag/220553333098


----------



## Cari284

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PORTEFEUILLE WALLET RRP £320.00 YSL
Item number: 320491015099
Seller: label-utopia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...cessories_UK?hash=item4a9ec0cbbb#ht_500wt_956

Comment: Thank you so much!


----------



## saff

vesna said:


> sorry Saff, this is a tough one.....need many more photos - serial number, than inner side of front flap where the screws of the hardware are seen, bottom of the bag with YSL stitched.......this bag has the best fakes I have ever seen, so we need plenty of pics. The front of the tag looks good though


 
Thanks, Vesna. I was also checking out fake besace pics to see if I could detect the difference. So tough for my newbie eyes as some of the fake front tags looked quite good. I'm quite hesitant too as seller has only 3 feedbacks.


----------



## jumalca

*sam** said:


> Can you please be so kind and check this one too? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent $1595 Black Rose Nadja Bag
> Listing Number: 220553333098
> Seller: tog.ram
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-1595-Black-Rose-Nadja-Bag/220553333098


----------



## *sam**

jumalca said:


>


 
jumalca, thanks a lot.


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Can you please be so kind and check this one too? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent $1595 Black Rose Nadja Bag
> Listing Number: 220553333098
> Seller: tog.ram
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-1595-Black-Rose-Nadja-Bag/220553333098


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Thanks, Vesna. I was also checking out fake besace pics to see if I could detect the difference. So tough for my newbie eyes as some of the fake front tags looked quite good. I'm quite hesitant too as seller has only 3 feedbacks.


 
not only for newbie eyes, i HAVE that bag and can not be sure ever about the posted ones, besace is really tricky, sine Sienna Miller shoiwed her, market was flooded with such good fakes, you only feel it when you get it in your hands, and some little details can reveal. The best indicator is the bottom of the bag stitch, tag with serial number  and hardware


----------



## *sam**

Vesna, thank you as well.


----------



## CelticLuv

can someone please authenticate these heels? TIA!
also, can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on YSL? is it TTS or do they run large? I couldn't find a sizing thread. thanks.

Item: Wmns Yves Saint Laurent YSL Grey Suede Pumps Shoes sz 5
Listing Number: 290404624145
Seller: gradeaclothing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Grey-Suede-Pumps-Shoes-sz-5_W0QQitemZ290404624145QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439d76e711


----------



## kiki119

Dear YSL Ladies 
I just got this bag 
Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter NR
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item335a274459
item#: 220555854937
seller: danpudley

it was given a  but I just want to make sure...
also, all the YSL i have has double dust bag, with two seperate drawstrings for the dustbag - this one doesn't... is this one normal?
__________________


----------



## juneping

kiki119 said:


> Dear YSL Ladies
> I just got this bag
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter NR
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item335a274459
> item#: 220555854937
> seller: danpudley
> 
> it was given a  but I just want to make sure...
> also, all the YSL i have has double dust bag, with two seperate drawstrings for the dustbag - this one doesn't... is this one normal?
> __________________


the HW looks fine. wait for vesna confirm the serial number.


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Dear YSL Ladies
> I just got this bag
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tribute Tote Bag Pewter NR
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item335a274459
> item#: 220555854937
> seller: danpudley
> 
> it was given a  but I just want to make sure...
> also, all the YSL i have has double dust bag, with two seperate drawstrings for the dustbag - this one doesn't... is this one normal?
> __________________


 
all looks great. I have YSL dust bags that are just black satin with black hardly visible YSL (no inner fluffy white dust bag), one satin and inside white, like yours, not separated, and I have one just black even without YSL on it. They differ.


----------



## vesna

CelticLuv said:


> can someone please authenticate these heels? TIA!
> also, can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on YSL? is it TTS or do they run large? I couldn't find a sizing thread. thanks.
> 
> Item: Wmns Yves Saint Laurent YSL Grey Suede Pumps Shoes sz 5
> Listing Number: 290404624145
> Seller: gradeaclothing
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439d76e711


 
sorry, I did not see anyone here responding for shoes  perhaps there is someon in "glass slipper" therad that could help


----------



## CelticLuv

vesna said:


> sorry, I did not see anyone here responding for shoes  perhaps there is someon in "glass slipper" therad that could help



Yeah, I wasn't sure where to post for YSL shoes  I've re-posted in the glass slipper. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## *sam**

Dear Girls,
Can you please check this? Thanks a lot.

Item: YSL NWT TAN PEBBLE LEATHER HOBO HANDBAG ZIP DETAIL
Listing Number: 360237385709
Seller: rodeo-drive-deals 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-NWT-TAN-PEBBLE-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-ZIP-DETAIL_W0QQitemZ360237385709QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dfd247ed


----------



## *sam**

What do you think about this one? For me the hardware and the opening seem different (but maybe they came with different details?).
Thank you!

Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT Tan Leather Flower Bow Handbag
Listing Number: 200443478464
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Tan-Leather-Flower-Bow-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200443478464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab5cc1c0


----------



## jumalca

*sam** said:


> Dear Girls,
> Can you please check this? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: YSL NWT TAN PEBBLE LEATHER HOBO HANDBAG ZIP DETAIL
> Listing Number: 360237385709
> Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-NWT-TAN-PEBBLE-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-ZIP-DETAIL_W0QQitemZ360237385709QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dfd247ed



Authentic


----------



## jumalca

*sam** said:


> What do you think about this one? For me the hardware and the opening seem different (but maybe they came with different details?).
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT Tan Leather Flower Bow Handbag
> Listing Number: 200443478464
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Tan-Leather-Flower-Bow-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200443478464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab5cc1c0



This one is real too.


----------



## *sam**

jumalca, thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Dear Girls,
> Can you please check this? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: YSL NWT TAN PEBBLE LEATHER HOBO HANDBAG ZIP DETAIL
> Listing Number: 360237385709
> Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-NWT-TAN-PEB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53dfd247ed


 
I have not seen this IRL, but all seems authentic, as well as I trust this seller, got some amazing stuff from them.


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> What do you think about this one? For me the hardware and the opening seem different (but maybe they came with different details?).
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT Tan Leather Flower Bow Handbag
> Listing Number: 200443478464
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab5cc1c0


 
authentic as Jumalca said 

also, Linda's stuff is one of the most reliable sellers out there, she also has amazing return policy no questions asked...very good and honest store


----------



## *sam**

Vesna, thank you very much for the authetication and for the additional information. I will know it from now on.


----------



## penipoo

ITEM:YSL ROADY Sac Black Nappa
Listing: Website
Seller: LUXE VOUTE
LINK:
http://www.luxevoute.com/product_info.php/pName/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-roady-sac-black-nappa-leather

Hi, Can you please authenticate this YSL "Roady" Hobo...It is from the website LUXE VOUTE - I have never visited their site and wasn't sure what the "deal" was  If they're used, authentic or what. Do you know of them? Your Opinion? 
Here are the pics and link to site...If pics don't work the link has them  Thanks in advance!!




luxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo.jpgluxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo1.jpgluxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo2.jpg
luxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Y%20Now%20Tag.jpg​


----------



## vesna

penipoo said:


> ITEM:YSL ROADY Sac Black Nappa
> Listing: Website
> Seller: LUXE VOUTE
> LINK:
> http://www.luxevoute.com/product_info.php/pName/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-roady-sac-black-nappa-leather
> 
> Hi, Can you please authenticate this YSL "Roady" Hobo...It is from the website LUXE VOUTE - I have never visited their site and wasn't sure what the "deal" was  If they're used, authentic or what. Do you know of them? Your Opinion?
> Here are the pics and link to site...If pics don't work the link has them  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo.jpgluxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo1.jpgluxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Black%20Y%20Now%20Hobo2.jpg
> 
> luxevoute.com/secure/www.sacsenligne.com/images/custom/YSL%20Y%20Now%20Tag.jpg​


 



I did some tPF search for the store and the other forums are equaly concerned and skeptical because of the prices, and Miu Miu pics were identified to be from NetAPorter, I do not know what to think. This bag looks OK, but is it the one you are getting for that price. I looked at besaces, some looked totally off.


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Vesna, thank you very much for the authetication and for the additional information. I will know it from now on.


----------



## penipoo

vesna said:


> I did some tPF search for the store and the other forums are equaly concerned and skeptical because of the prices, and Miu Miu pics were identified to be from NetAPorter, I do not know what to think. This bag looks OK, but is it the one you are getting for that price. I looked at besaces, some looked totally off.


 

I know, the purse looked okay but the price is the ???
Thanks for doing all that research, I really appreciate it! 
Can you point me in a direction where I could perhaps find a ROADY bag for a little less then retail - EBay is dry! I guess the bag is just relatively new, so nobody is parting with them yet 
I know someone who has the Drk. Brown, but I really need black!
Thanks again for all your hard work!!!
xo!


----------



## vesna

penipoo said:


> I know, the purse looked okay but the price is the ???
> Thanks for doing all that research, I really appreciate it!
> Can you point me in a direction where I could perhaps find a ROADY bag for a little less then retail - EBay is dry! I guess the bag is just relatively new, so nobody is parting with them yet
> I know someone who has the Drk. Brown, but I really need black!
> Thanks again for all your hard work!!!
> xo!


 
what  I do, I go to Cosmo's list of retailers and discount stores, go online and call on the phone. The list has reliable retailers and boutiques selling YSL. perhaps some have Roady discounted. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html

Also, "deals and steals" thread has announcements as soon as someone spots something, check them on regular basis. Bonanzle as well, and authenticate here.


----------



## penipoo

vesna said:


> what I do, I go to Cosmo's list of retailers and discount stores, go online and call on the phone. The list has reliable retailers and boutiques selling YSL. perhaps some have Roady discounted.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html
> 
> Also, "deals and steals" thread has announcements as soon as someone spots something, check them on regular basis. Bonanzle as well, and authenticate here.


 
THANKS SO MUCH for all the great info!! I am sort of a "newbie" so all of this is great!
Unfortunately for my marriage (NOT new to expensive bags...)


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> I did some tPF search for the store and the other forums are equaly concerned and skeptical because of the prices, and Miu Miu pics were identified to be from NetAPorter, I do not know what to think. This bag looks OK, but is it the one you are getting for that price. I looked at besaces, some looked totally off.



totally agreed - this site are fakers.. I looked thru most of their items, they mix stolen pics & actual pics of fakes... and some of the item names are not even correct....


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> totally agreed - this site are fakers.. I looked thru most of their items, they mix stolen pics & actual pics of fakes... and some of the item names are not even correct....


 
thanks Kiki, I actually found your comments on Miu Mius...


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi im new the YSL can you help me with this bag thanks

item name: ySL black muse bag
item number:170449464379
seller id:basia0415
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ysl-over-sized-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af946c3b

heres my photo bucket link for extra: http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad277/sherriking0287/


----------



## Riahnna

Hi ladies,

could someone authenticate this one please? TIA

item name: **NWT YSL Besace Cracked Volcanic Leather bag OBO**
item number:12649672
seller id:cottonball18
link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cott...YSL_Besace_Cracked_Volcanic_Leather_bag_OBO__


----------



## hdh2k

item: YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BAG
Listing number: 180465492048
Seller:**powerofpinkbeauty** 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0494e050
Comment: Hi Ladies, I'm new to the site. Hoping you can help me authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche Purse. Also, any thoughts on whether the color is accurately portrayed in the pictures? Thanks so much!!


----------



## juneping

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi im new the YSL can you help me with this bag thanks
> 
> item name: ySL black muse bag
> item number:170449464379
> seller id:basia0415
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ysl-over-sized-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af946c3b
> 
> heres my photo bucket link for extra: http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad277/sherriking0287/



i am sorry..i can't tell b/c the pic are too blurry....pls ask the seller to send you some clear close up pic of the zippers and serial number at the back of the tag.


----------



## juneping

Riahnna said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could someone authenticate this one please? TIA
> 
> item name: **NWT YSL Besace Cracked Volcanic Leather bag OBO**
> item number:12649672
> seller id:cottonball18
> link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cott...YSL_Besace_Cracked_Volcanic_Leather_bag_OBO__



the HW checked out fine...wait for vesna for the other details and serial number.


----------



## juneping

hdh2k said:


> item: YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BAG
> Listing number: 180465492048
> Seller:**powerofpinkbeauty**
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0494e050
> Comment: Hi Ladies, I'm new to the site. Hoping you can help me authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche Purse. Also, any thoughts on whether the color is accurately portrayed in the pictures? Thanks so much!!



the HW pics were bit not clear b/c of the flash...the lock with YSL logo seemed fine. i'd wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.
the color is brown...and it's priced very high...i though i saw one in a beige and it was much lower...lower than 300. unless you really like it....there are muse less than 1K out there.


----------



## hdh2k

juneping said:


> the HW pics were bit not clear b/c of the flash...the lock with YSL logo seemed fine. i'd wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.
> the color is brown...and it's priced very high...i though i saw one in a beige and it was much lower...lower than 300. unless you really like it....there are muse less than 1K out there.


 
hi juneping, thanks so much for your help! yes, i agree the price is far too high. i was planning on offering something quite a bit lower; we'll see if she's receptive. 

this forum is EXTREMELY helpful! i hope vesna will be able to give me some insight.


----------



## vesna

hdh2k said:


> item: YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BAG
> Listing number: 180465492048
> Seller:**powerofpinkbeauty**
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0494e050
> Comment: Hi Ladies, I'm new to the site. Hoping you can help me authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche Purse. Also, any thoughts on whether the color is accurately portrayed in the pictures? Thanks so much!!


 
OK this is VERY weird !!!!   The color is not chocolate, it si taupe or what ? The TAG IS WRONG ! All hardware pieces are OK, but inner tag is wrong. Or the light is making it different, but I would not touch it. Price rediculous without being absolutelly sure it is authentic.


----------



## vesna

Riahnna said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could someone authenticate this one please? TIA
> 
> item name: **NWT YSL Besace Cracked Volcanic Leather bag OBO**
> item number:12649672
> seller id:cottonball18
> link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cott...YSL_Besace_Cracked_Volcanic_Leather_bag_OBO__


 
this one looks good


----------



## vesna

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi im new the YSL can you help me with this bag thanks
> 
> item name: ySL black muse bag
> item number:170449464379
> seller id:basia0415
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ysl-over-sized-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af946c3b
> 
> heres my photo bucket link for extra: http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad277/sherriking0287/


 
sorry, I can not tell, photos are blurry, need better pics of the inner tag and back of the tag with serial number


----------



## marrakesh

Hi, would you please help me on this?  Thanks!!

Item: 2003 YSL Yves Saint Laurent rose NADJA bag. Tom Ford
Listing Number: 260560336342
Seller: burrimarrior
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3caa9b35d6


----------



## hdh2k

vesna said:


> OK this is VERY weird !!!! The color is not chocolate, it si taupe or what ? The TAG IS WRONG ! All hardware pieces are OK, but inner tag is wrong. Or the light is making it different, but I would not touch it. Price rediculous without being absolutelly sure it is authentic.


 
thanks for weighing in, vesna. can you tell me (just so i know what to look for in the future) what looks wrong about the inner tag?


----------



## jumalca

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi im new the YSL can you help me with this bag thanks
> 
> item name: ySL black muse bag
> item number:170449464379
> seller id:basia0415
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ysl-over-sized-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af946c3b
> 
> heres my photo bucket link for extra: http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad277/sherriking0287/



I'm not 100% sure but I see something weird in this Muse.


----------



## jumalca

Riahnna said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could someone authenticate this one please? TIA
> 
> item name: **NWT YSL Besace Cracked Volcanic Leather bag OBO**
> item number:12649672
> seller id:cottonball18
> link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cott...YSL_Besace_Cracked_Volcanic_Leather_bag_OBO__



As vesna said before, this one is authentic


----------



## jumalca

marrakesh said:


> Hi, would you please help me on this?  Thanks!!
> 
> Item: 2003 YSL Yves Saint Laurent rose NADJA bag. Tom Ford
> Listing Number: 260560336342
> Seller: burrimarrior
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3caa9b35d6



This one is real too:okay:


----------



## juneping

hdh2k said:


> thanks for weighing in, vesna. can you tell me (just so i know what to look for in the future) what looks wrong about the inner tag?



vesna can correct me if i m wrong.
there should be another line "frame" around the tag...and the one you showed only have a line on top only....


----------



## calistata

what do you guys think about this bag??  TIA!!

Item:YSL PURPLE DOWNTOWN BAG 
Listing Number:160405748218
Seller:samjq20002 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-PURPLE-DO...wItemQQimsxq20100220?IMSfp=TL100220148001r856
Comments: TIA!!!


----------



## juneping

calistata said:


> what do you guys think about this bag??  TIA!!
> 
> Item:YSL PURPLE DOWNTOWN BAG
> Listing Number:160405748218
> Seller:samjq20002
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-PURPLE-DO...wItemQQimsxq20100220?IMSfp=TL100220148001r856
> Comments: TIA!!!



HW looks good to me. wait for other to confirm the tag and serial number.
the color is really pretty.


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> vesna can correct me if i m wrong.
> there should be another line "frame" around the tag...and the one you showed only have a line on top only....


 
that is it


----------



## vesna

marrakesh said:


> Hi, would you please help me on this? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: 2003 YSL Yves Saint Laurent rose NADJA bag. Tom Ford
> Listing Number: 260560336342
> Seller: burrimarrior
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3caa9b35d6


----------



## vesna

calistata said:


> what do you guys think about this bag?? TIA!!
> 
> Item:YSL PURPLE DOWNTOWN BAG
> Listing Number:160405748218
> Seller:samjq20002
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-PURPLE-DO...wItemQQimsxq20100220?IMSfp=TL100220148001r856
> Comments: TIA!!!


 too late but


----------



## vesna

hdh2k said:


> thanks for weighing in, vesna. can you tell me (just so i know what to look for in the future) what looks wrong about the inner tag?


 
dear hdh2k, the problem we have here is that fakers are readng the posts too, and I would not like to disclose it all into details, so there is no comprehensive list of details how to recognize. I am also not an expert, but if it is not like the tags I have on all my YSL bags, I pass. look at some bags commented as authentic, and look carefully at the label, compare that one, I bet you will see right away the difference.

The fakers became so good that some bags is almost impossible to authenticate without seing them IRL


----------



## hdh2k

vesna said:


> dear hdh2k, the problem we have here is that fakers are readng the posts too, and I would not like to disclose it all into details, so there is no comprehensive list of details how to recognize. I am also not an expert, but if it is not like the tags I have on all my YSL bags, I pass. look at some bags commented as authentic, and look carefully at the label, compare that one, I bet you will see right away the difference.
> 
> The fakers became so good that some bags is almost impossible to authenticate without seing them IRL


 
hi vesna, point well taken. that's an excellent suggestion; thanks for all your help! i'm sure i'll be looking to you all again because i'm really keeping an eye out for the rive gauche bag!


----------



## jumalca

juneping said:


> vesna can correct me if i m wrong.
> there should be another line "frame" around the tag...and the one you showed only have a line on top only....



What a good eye.I didn´t notice it.


----------



## french_vanilla

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Besac
Listing Number: 110496842539
Seller: bagloves 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....842539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. 
TIA


----------



## vesna

french_vanilla said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Besac
> Listing Number: 110496842539
> Seller: bagloves
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....842539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise.
> TIA


 
I do not know, really, although I have the same. We would need a good photo of a inner tag and back of the tag with serial number, as well as the inner side of the flap wih screws for oval metal openings. Great fakes are made of this bag, better be 100% sure


----------



## teresah.park

Hello, could you lovely ladies please help me?

Item: Yves St Laurent Tan Horn handled Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 170452644881
Seller: 123lbuckley
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thank you again!
Comments:


----------



## vesna

teresah.park said:


> Hello, could you lovely ladies please help me?
> 
> Item: Yves St Laurent Tan Horn handled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 170452644881
> Seller: 123lbuckley
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thank you again!
> Comments:


 
authentic lovely color, great bag, just note that you need to see enlarged photos to see the extent of the scratches. For my Mombasa, I use Apple conditioner lotion and the scratches really blend in fine, I am not sure I would be able on this one. Perhaps you get a good deal ?


----------



## teresah.park

Thank you, you are so kind!

Kindest regards,
Teresa


----------



## abbyrhode

Hi!

Could someone authenticate these Muse 2s?
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 Tote Bag Almond
Seller: anothermull
id: 230442917484
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a777de6c

Name: NEW YSL MUSE TWO HANDBAG BAG 
Seller: antoada
Id: 190375801998
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-MUSE-TW...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5348348e

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> wow Kiki, this one is stunning, yes it is authentic...I will be waiting for modeling pics




I got the Y-bow bag in the mail today... the baby has lots of scuff marks... back to the seller it goes... (I hope seller will accept the return as it is NAD)


----------



## juneping

french_vanilla said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Besac
> Listing Number: 110496842539
> Seller: bagloves
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....842539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise.
> TIA



agree w/ vesna...def ask for more pictures. ask for the HW (buckle) at the should strap....no blurry pic pls.


----------



## juneping

abbyrhode said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone authenticate these Muse 2s?
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 Tote Bag Almond
> Seller: anothermull
> id: 230442917484
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a777de6c
> 
> Name: NEW YSL MUSE TWO HANDBAG BAG
> Seller: antoada
> Id: 190375801998
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-MUSE-TW...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5348348e
> 
> Thanks in advance!



for both bags...please ask for clear close up pictures of the zipper and the center foot w/ YSL logo...and the back of the tag with serial number. so vesna and i help.

they both looked okay so far but we can't confirm until we see those clear close up pictures.

the blue bag is not in a good shape...the color faded quite a bit...it might look worse IRL.


----------



## vesna

teresah.park said:


> Thank you, you are so kind!
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Teresa


 
dear Teresa, you are most welcome


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone authenticate these Muse 2s?
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE TWO 2 Tote Bag Almond
> Seller: anothermull
> id: 230442917484
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a777de6c
> 
> Name: NEW YSL MUSE TWO HANDBAG BAG
> Seller: antoada
> Id: 190375801998
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-MUSE-TW...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5348348e
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
#1 could be nice to see serial number on the back of the tag as well as the engraving on the head of the zipper (bottom of the head), so far all is OK (I have the same just large, I love it)

#2 looks good to me but it is fading in color 

both bags have dyes which can smell fishy (mine does, and many complained about the blue smelling terrible, some tanning process) - ask both seller about that too

I would wait for June to comment on new pics of harware, if you get them, post them here, please


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> I got the Y-bow bag in the mail today... the baby has lots of scuff marks... back to the seller it goes... (I hope seller will accept the return as it is NAD)


 
NOOOOOO, Kiki, I am so sorry, we will find the new one


----------



## tifiebean

Can anyone tell is this bag is authentic? 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451754420
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized Bag Black
Seller: jpp711
Item #: 170451754420

Please help! TIA!


----------



## jumalca

tifiebean said:


> Can anyone tell is this bag is authentic?
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451754420
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized Bag Black
> Seller: jpp711
> Item #: 170451754420
> 
> Please help! TIA!


----------



## vesna

tifiebean said:


> Can anyone tell is this bag is authentic?
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451754420
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized Bag Black
> Seller: jpp711
> Item #: 170451754420
> 
> Please help! TIA!


 

I think so too


----------



## abbyrhode

juneping said:


> for both bags...please ask for clear close up pictures of the zipper and the center foot w/ YSL logo...and the back of the tag with serial number. so vesna and i help.
> 
> they both looked okay so far but we can't confirm until we see those clear close up pictures.
> 
> the blue bag is not in a good shape...the color faded quite a bit...it might look worse IRL.


 

Thank you for your help!  The seller sent me more pictures of the bag, finger crossed!


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> Thank you for your help! The seller sent me more pictures of the bag, finger crossed!


----------



## juneping

*abbyrhode*
the center foot is blurry...but i agree with vesna..it should be authentic...other parts look right to me.


----------



## luxuryfever

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE BOOTS SZ 8!!!
Listing Number: 200444281727
Seller: marrymemax1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200444281727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## abbyrhode

juneping said:


> *abbyrhode*
> the center foot is blurry...but i agree with vesna..it should be authentic...other parts look right to me.



I was out bid   Oh well, it wasn't meant to be.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> I was out bid  Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. Thanks for your help!


 
ooooooooh, I was outbid as well, second time in 4 months for dream Balenciaga bag, I was sooooooo sad


----------



## vesna

luxuryfever said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE BOOTS SZ 8!!!
> Listing Number: 200444281727
> Seller: marrymemax1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200444281727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks ladies!!!


 
dear luxuryfever, I have not seen anyone here in a long time commenting on shoes, i would suggest trying "glass slipper" forum, sorry


----------



## jujuto

jujuto said:


> Hi Vesna and June !
> Can you help me, please. I don't know if my new Mombasa is authentic because the brand "Yves saint Laurent" which is written on the label is erased...
> Thank you.



Sorry, I haven't seen your answer :weird:
It is authentic or not ?
Thanks in advance Vesna and June


----------



## dirtbike

Any help authenticating please?

I've been dying for an 'Easy' for a while now. It'd be my first. 


Item: Medium Easy Tote - (black pebbled leather?)
Listing Number: 150420054854
Seller: mzjoanna77
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: She has the S/N listed as: 186877-002404

I know nothing about YSL bags, so any help is appreciated!
 Thanks guys!


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen your answer :weird:
> It is authentic or not ?
> Thanks in advance Vesna and June


 
it is , it is, cheers, vesna


----------



## vesna

dirtbike said:


> Any help authenticating please?
> 
> I've been dying for an 'Easy' for a while now. It'd be my first.
> 
> 
> Item: Medium Easy Tote - (black pebbled leather?)
> Listing Number: 150420054854
> Seller: mzjoanna77
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: She has the S/N listed as: 186877-002404
> 
> I know nothing about YSL bags, so any help is appreciated!
> Thanks guys!


 
 the seller states thsi:  *I cannot guaranteed this bag is 100% authentic *, it is a gift sitting in a closet (YSL easy ?)...but it look like it could be authentic. All we need are  other pictures which are missing and she might send you: harware - zipper pulls, bottom of the zipper head with engraving, inner tag front and back with serial number. If those are OK, then it is safe


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> it is , it is, cheers, vesna



Thanks Vesna


----------



## dirtbike

vesna said:


> the seller states thsi:  *I cannot guaranteed this bag is 100% authentic *, it is a gift sitting in a closet (YSL easy ?)...but it look like it could be authentic. All we need are  other pictures which are missing and she might send you: harware - zipper pulls, bottom of the zipper head with engraving, inner tag front and back with serial number. If those are OK, then it is safe




thanks vesna, i know the whole *I cannot guaranteed this bag is 100% authentic *had me worried. i found on ebay also the Easy i wanted originally. i suppose i really should just request more pics from both sellers. thanks for doing this, i just want to be certain before spending the money.

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180476913448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item: Large Studded Easy
Listing Number: 180476913448
Seller: *biatab99 

*ok no more, i promise this is the last one i'll ask! (can i really promise that?? ) really though, i appreciate all the help! err, i'm new here haha


----------



## juneping

jujuto said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen your answer :weird:
> It is authentic or not ?
> Thanks in advance Vesna and June


sorry...i am not familiar with this style.


----------



## juneping

dirtbike said:


> thanks vesna, i know the whole *I cannot guaranteed this bag is 100% authentic *had me worried. i found on ebay also the Easy i wanted originally. i suppose i really should just request more pics from both sellers. thanks for doing this, i just want to be certain before spending the money.
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180476913448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item: Large Studded Easy
> Listing Number: 180476913448
> Seller: *biatab99
> 
> *ok no more, i promise this is the last one i'll ask! (can i really promise that?? ) really though, i appreciate all the help! err, i'm new here haha



hi, we need clear close up pictures of the zipper and tag front and back to be able to tell.


----------



## tipsuda

Please authenticate!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Leather Bag NWT
Listing Number: 160410474617
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item2559359879#ht_2589wt_1167


----------



## juneping

tipsuda said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Leather Bag NWT
> Listing Number: 160410474617
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item2559359879#ht_2589wt_1167



the HW checked out fine.


----------



## vesna

dirtbike said:


> thanks vesna, i know the whole *I cannot guaranteed this bag is 100% authentic *had me worried. i found on ebay also the Easy i wanted originally. i suppose i really should just request more pics from both sellers. thanks for doing this, i just want to be certain before spending the money.
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180476913448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item: Large Studded Easy
> Listing Number: 180476913448
> Seller: *biatab99 *
> 
> ok no more, i promise this is the last one i'll ask! (can i really promise that?? ) really though, i appreciate all the help! err, i'm new here haha


 
well, welcome to the forum, and NO, this is not going to be your last question, and it needs not to be because that is why we all gather here. All of us have hundreds, thousands posts, question, just go ahead

now, I am not familiar with this style, so I can not comment,  pics of hardware would help and the inner tag if you can get them from the seller

cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

tipsuda said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Leather Bag NWT
> Listing Number: 160410474617
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags?hash=item2559359879#ht_2589wt_1167


 

authentic


----------



## Albion

Please, can you authenticate this?

Item: Borsa YVES SAINT LAURENT nome TRIBUTE - 100% originale
Listing Number: 260563805165
Seller: animalex94  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YVES-SAINT...ZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item3caad023ed


----------



## marrakesh

Hi, it's a bit late, but I wonder if this is authentic? Thanks!!

Item: Authentic YSL Black Leather ROSE Couture Handbag Purse
Listing no: 320494233359
Seller: lynn5423  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320494233359


----------



## vesna

Albion said:


> Please, can you authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Borsa YVES SAINT LAURENT nome TRIBUTE - 100% originale
> Listing Number: 260563805165
> Seller: animalex94
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YVES-SAINT...ZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item3caad023ed


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

marrakesh said:


> Hi, it's a bit late, but I wonder if this is authentic? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Black Leather ROSE Couture Handbag Purse
> Listing no: 320494233359
> Seller: lynn5423
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320494233359


----------



## Albion

vesna said:


> looks good



Thanks a lot, vesna. You're very kind


----------



## oladushki

Dear all, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you!

Item:YSL downtown embossed patent leather
Item #: 200446142834
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab856972


----------



## anteaterquaker

hi, this is a private sell, can someone please authenticate thanks so much

http://s625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/anteaterquaker1/YSL easy/


----------



## juneping

oladushki said:


> Dear all, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you!
> 
> Item:YSL downtown embossed patent leather
> Item #: 200446142834
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab856972



the zipper looks fine. but another close up of the HW at the strap looked bit weird and the pic was blurry as well.
i would wait for vesna confirm the stitches and other details.


----------



## juneping

anteaterquaker said:


> hi, this is a private sell, can someone please authenticate thanks so much
> 
> http://s625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/anteaterquaker1/YSL easy/



i can't tell the zipper..the pic is totally blurry. only one thing i could tell was they don't look aged. not sure if the zippers are supposed to look aged.
pls ask the seller to add a clear close up pic of the zipper.
and i would wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.


----------



## anteaterquaker

juneping said:


> i can't tell the zipper..the pic is totally blurry. only one thing i could tell was they don't look aged. not sure if the zippers are supposed to look aged.
> pls ask the seller to add a clear close up pic of the zipper.
> and i would wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.



thanks so much, i'm waiting for vesna to confirm, and waiting for more pictures from seller
thanks


----------



## vesna

oladushki said:


> Dear all, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you!
> 
> Item:YSL downtown embossed patent leather
> Item #: 200446142834
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab856972


  Hi, I do not know personally, I would have to see inner tag front and back with serial number.


----------



## vesna

anteaterquaker said:


> hi, this is a private sell, can someone please authenticate thanks so much
> 
> http://s625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/anteaterquaker1/YSL easy/


 
I honestly don't know, photos are blurry so there might be all OK but the tag looks odd


----------



## anteaterquaker

vesna said:


> I honestly don't know, photos are blurry so there might be all OK but the tag looks odd


 
Vesna, thanks for your opinion, should I skip this one, Seller bought it second hand and cannot guarantee authenticity.


----------



## pennybelle

Hello.  Could someone please help authenticate this purse?  TIA  

Item:La Boheme Fringe Bag
Listing Number:390166469715
Seller:carrcollectables
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad7bbdc53

Comments: Thanks!


----------



## vesna

anteaterquaker said:


> Vesna, thanks for your opinion, should I skip this one, Seller bought it second hand and cannot guarantee authenticity.


 
I think it is wise not to risk


----------



## vesna

pennybelle said:


> Hello. Could someone please help authenticate this purse? TIA
> 
> Item:La Boheme Fringe Bag
> Listing Number:390166469715
> Seller:carrcollectables
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad7bbdc53
> 
> Comments: Thanks!


 
looks authentic (I have the same but large). I am confused about the color - mine is burnt orange and here states "tan". I believe that the real color is on the photos and it is burnt orange, looks exactly like mine. Beauty


----------



## pennybelle

Thanks vesna!  I'll have to consider it then


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> I honestly don't know, photos are blurry so there might be all OK but the tag looks odd



i second...don't risk.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi everyone!
Please could you have a look at these tags for me? Unfortunately I have only the tags picture, the person from whom I want to buy just send me one pic of each bag and now she just left for vacay but I could wait and ask for more pics...please tell me what you think. THANKS!!!

Item: YSL Muse bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A

Item: YSL bag (sorry don't know the name)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A


----------



## oladushki

vesna said:


> Hi, I do not know personally, I would have to see inner tag front and back with serial number.


 
Thanks for your response. The seller ended the auction so not sure what happened there, but I guess my hunt for a Downtown continues


----------



## vesna

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Please could you have a look at these tags for me? Unfortunately I have only the tags picture, the person from whom I want to buy just send me one pic of each bag and now she just left for vacay but I could wait and ask for more pics...please tell me what you think. THANKS!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Item: YSL bag (sorry don't know the name)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A


 

hmmmm, these do look good, I would like to see front of the tags  as well before I say anything


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi ladies, need your help authenticating these

Item: Tribtoo Platform Pumps 
Listing Number: 140388647797
Seller: lennonlennonlennon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140388647797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## vesna

luxuryfever said:


> Hi ladies, need your help authenticating these
> 
> Item: Tribtoo Platform Pumps
> Listing Number: 140388647797
> Seller: lennonlennonlennon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140388647797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!


 
I haven't seen anyone here authenticating shoes  perhaps "glass slipper" forum will have someone


----------



## luxuryfever

Thank you Vesna for the reply... 

I really thought that I was on the glass slipper forum when I was posting this, not sure how I got to the YSL forum instead. 

Thank you again for directing me to the right place, I just posted there


----------



## vesna

you are welcome, and good luck walking in these....but they are so pretty


----------



## ChrisyAM15

vesna said:


> hmmmm, these do look good, I would like to see front of the tags as well before I say anything


 
Thanks *vesna* for having a look for me. 
Will ask pics of the front aswell


----------



## ghostdog

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Logo Shirt Limited Rare Black

Listing Number: 360241706416
Seller:liljase2ooo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...A_MC_Shirts?hash=item53e01435b0#ht_500wt_1182

Comments: What do You think? for me looks REAL.

And please shot eye on this auction:

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Fashion-Exchange
real ?


----------



## WeiryGirl

Ostrich Rive Gauche
Item Number: 130372862315
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Ostrich-Riv...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5ad4016b
Seller:  herpinkrib

Can anyone give me opinions, etc. on this one?  Seems good, but I'd like some other opinions first. Thanks.


----------



## juneping

WeiryGirl said:


> Ostrich Rive Gauche
> Item Number: 130372862315
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Ostrich-Riv...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5ad4016b
> Seller:  herpinkrib
> 
> Can anyone give me opinions, etc. on this one?  Seems good, but I'd like some other opinions first. Thanks.


the HW checked out fine. wait for vesna to confirm the other details.


----------



## Baja

Would you please authentify this YSL Muse two -
thanks

Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black leather Muse Two Bag
item 160407431917
Seller lulublu717


http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559072aed


----------



## marrakesh

Hi, I just received this bag and have a question concerning authenticity.  On all my other nadjas, on the shoulder strap roughly where the strap touches your shoulder if you carry it on the shoulder, there is a "YvesSaintLaurent - Rive Gauche" heatstamp.  However, on this one the stamp is on the reverse side of the strap, not the side that touches your shoulder.  I have checked this is not due to different ways to adjust the strap.  

The bag does not come with ID cards.  Everything else seems fine.  

Would someone kindly offer your opinion on this?  Is it possible that an authentic nadja has its heatstamp where I stated?  I can post pictures if my description is not clear.  Thanks a lot in advance!




marrakesh said:


> Hi, it's a bit late, but I wonder if this is authentic? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Black Leather ROSE Couture Handbag Purse
> Listing no: 320494233359
> Seller: lynn5423
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320494233359


----------



## pursefreak88

YSL Muse Two in Grey
item number: 270542919266
Seller: asimolos
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efd9d5662#ht_500wt_1160

Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## pink502

Hi. Please authenticate this one for me. TIA!

Item:YSL Downtown Bag
Listing Number:370346740244
Seller:cecily53
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370346740244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## pink502

Here's another one. TIA

Item:YSL Downtown Bag
Listing Number:270535426319
Seller:trenduet
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270535426319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## M@th!a$

ghostdog said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Logo Shirt Limited Rare Black
> 
> Listing Number: 360241706416
> Seller:liljase2ooo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...A_MC_Shirts?hash=item53e01435b0#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Comments: What do You think? for me looks REAL.
> 
> And please shot eye on this auction:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/The-Fashion-Exchange
> real ?



I'm guessing those white ysl t-shirts are fake, i bought mine from a store and the tags look different!


----------



## juneping

pursefreak88 said:


> YSL Muse Two in Grey
> item number: 270542919266
> Seller: asimolos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efd9d5662#ht_500wt_1160
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you



please ask the seller for clear close up pic of the zipper and center foot w/ YSL logo. also the tag front and back.


----------



## juneping

pink502 said:


> Here's another one. TIA
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:270535426319
> Seller:trenduet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270535426319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the HW checked out fine. but wait for vesna to confirm other details.


----------



## pink502

juneping said:


> the HW checked out fine. but wait for vesna to confirm other details.




Thanks. What about the other one?


----------



## juneping

pink502 said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this one for me. TIA!
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:370346740244
> Seller:cecily53
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370346740244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:



one zipper is fine...the other one is empty..without the YSL logo...very weird :weird:
please ask for more pic...the zipper of the other side, bottom, tag front and back.


----------



## pink502

juneping said:


> one zipper is fine...the other one is empty..without the YSL logo...very weird :weird:
> please ask for more pic...the zipper of the other side, bottom, tag front and back.



Thank you


----------



## vesna

chrisyam15 said:


> thanks *vesna* for having a look for me.
> Will ask pics of the front aswell



you are welcome, we will look at the photos then ))


----------



## vesna

WeiryGirl said:


> Ostrich Rive Gauche
> Item Number: 130372862315
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Ostrich-Riv...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5ad4016b
> Seller: herpinkrib
> 
> Can anyone give me opinions, etc. on this one? Seems good, but I'd like some other opinions first. Thanks.


 
 looks great


----------



## vesna

Baja said:


> Would you please authentify this YSL Muse two -
> thanks
> 
> Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black leather Muse Two Bag
> item 160407431917
> Seller lulublu717
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559072aed


 

looks great


----------



## vesna

marrakesh said:


> Hi, I just received this bag and have a question concerning authenticity. On all my other nadjas, on the shoulder strap roughly where the strap touches your shoulder if you carry it on the shoulder, there is a "YvesSaintLaurent - Rive Gauche" heatstamp. However, on this one the stamp is on the reverse side of the strap, not the side that touches your shoulder. I have checked this is not due to different ways to adjust the strap.
> 
> The bag does not come with ID cards. Everything else seems fine.
> 
> Would someone kindly offer your opinion on this? Is it possible that an authentic nadja has its heatstamp where I stated? I can post pictures if my description is not clear. Thanks a lot in advance!


 
Jujuto has plenty of Nadjas, you can PM her, she is a darling, she might help you...here is her thread about Nadjas

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/nadja-bag-mon-amour-542127.html


----------



## vesna

pursefreak88 said:


> YSL Muse Two in Grey
> item number: 270542919266
> Seller: asimolos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efd9d5662#ht_500wt_1160
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you


 
it does look good, but before anyone can be sure, we need the back of inner tag, central metal foot and back of zipper head with engraving to see


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this one for me. TIA!
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:370346740244
> Seller:cecily53
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370346740244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:


 
I know that Cecily is reliable seller of great quality authentic bags, but just in case ask her for inner tag front and back photo as well as zipper bottom of the head where there is engraving


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> Here's another one. TIA
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:270535426319
> Seller:trenduet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270535426319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> one zipper is fine...the other one is empty..without the YSL logo...very weird :weird:
> please ask for more pic...the zipper of the other side, bottom, tag front and back.


 
I saw that too, but then, it looks like there is something but with a very strong flash


----------



## nunvi

HI Ladies
PLease help me.
Item: YSL Muse II in multicolor
Listing Number:120539824243
Seller: milesofstylesinc
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1532wt_1167
Comments: Please help authenticate, please. 
P.S. where else can I buy YSL II in any  multicolors.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ilya02

Hi guys,

I need help in authenticating. Thanks!

Item: YSL Easy Bag Lambskin
Listing Number:180478021466
Seller: *vampire_9*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YvesSaintLau...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item2a05540f5a


----------



## juneping

nunvi said:


> HI Ladies
> PLease help me.
> Item: YSL Muse II in multicolor
> Listing Number:120539824243
> Seller: milesofstylesinc
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1532wt_1167
> Comments: Please help authenticate, please.
> P.S. where else can I buy YSL II in any  multicolors.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


HW checked out fine. wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.
what a beautiful bag...


----------



## juneping

ilya02 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help in authenticating. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Easy Bag Lambskin
> Listing Number:180478021466
> Seller: *vampire_9*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YvesSaintLau...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item2a05540f5a



fake. HW is wrong, tag is wrong.


----------



## ilya02

juneping said:


> fake. HW is wrong, tag is wrong.



Thanks for that. I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## vesna

nunvi said:


> HI Ladies
> PLease help me.
> Item: YSL Muse II in multicolor
> Listing Number:120539824243
> Seller: milesofstylesinc
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1532wt_1167
> Comments: Please help authenticate, please.
> P.S. where else can I buy YSL II in any multicolors.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## vesna

ilya02 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help in authenticating. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Easy Bag Lambskin
> Listing Number:180478021466
> Seller: *vampire_9*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YvesSaintLau...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item2a05540f5a


 
  one ugly obvious fake


----------



## nunvi

vesna said:


>



Thanks a lot for your help.
Thank you
P.S. If I win the bid, could I take the pictures of the bag and ask you to authenticate it again must to make sure I get the bag in the listing.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## nunvi

juneping said:


> HW checked out fine. wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.
> what a beautiful bag...



Thanks a lot for your help.
Thank you
P.S. If I win the bid, could I take the pictures of the bag and ask you to authenticate it again must to make sure I get the bag in the listing.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## pink502

vesna said:


> I know that Cecily is reliable seller of great quality authentic bags, but just in case ask her for inner tag front and back photo as well as zipper bottom of the head where there is engraving




Thank you


----------



## pink502

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thanks again vesna


----------



## vesna

you are welcome dear YSl lovers


----------



## vesna

nunvi said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> Thank you
> P.S. If I win the bid, could I take the pictures of the bag and ask you to authenticate it again must to make sure I get the bag in the listing.
> 
> Thanks a lot,


 
that would be great


----------



## juneping

nunvi said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> Thank you
> P.S. If I win the bid, could I take the pictures of the bag and ask you to authenticate it again must to make sure I get the bag in the listing.
> 
> Thanks a lot,



the bag looked really good...so i'd BIN and post pic later.


----------



## marrakesh

Thank you so much!  Great collection and I already pm-ed her  YSL lovers are so nice 



vesna said:


> Jujuto has plenty of Nadjas, you can PM her, she is a darling, she might help you...here is her thread about Nadjas
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/nadja-bag-mon-amour-542127.html


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi Vesna!
Please could you have a look at these again?
I have asked for pic of the front tag, the one you requested.
Thanks for your help & time.

http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/yuyu_2010/ysl/


----------



## snowballkitten

*could you please help me for this bag,please

Thank you so much,

*

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b00d9359


----------



## lavenderlace

Quote: Please authenticate this YSL
Item:  no number purchased locally


----------



## vesna

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hi Vesna!
> Please could you have a look at these again?
> I have asked for pic of the front tag, the one you requested.
> Thanks for your help & time.
> 
> http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/yuyu_2010/ysl/


 
I am so sorry, this is a fake tag, I suspected from the rim of the first photo with serial number, but now I see it is a fake. sorry


----------



## vesna

snowballkitten said:


> *could you please help me for this bag,please*
> 
> *Thank you so much,*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b00d9359


 

great bag, Linda's store is famous for authentic stuff, I shop a lot there


----------



## vesna

lavenderlace said:


> Quote: Please authenticate this YSL
> Item: no number purchased locally


 
Sorry, I have never seen  bag like this, so I could not say


----------



## lavenderlace

Has anyone


----------



## juneping

^^i haven't seen this one either...sorry.


----------



## lavenderlace

juneping said:


> ^^i haven't seen this one either...sorry.


 

Ok, so aside from never seeing it before are you able to tell if it's authentic or do you need more pictures. Thx


----------



## pink502

pink502 said:


> Thank you



The seller added new potos, please help me with this. TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370346740244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> The seller added new potos, please help me with this. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370346740244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
tag looks good, front pocket zipper pull is OK from what I see in reference library (I do not have the bag with front pocket, my rainbow downtown does not have that, so I can not compare with mine, but it looks the same as in all other DTs I have seen in photos).

June, what do you think?


----------



## lem0n

Hi, can you guys help me authenticate this Muse II?
It's a local sale but the seller is saying she forgot the original price so I'm a bit dubious
Thanks!!!


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> tag looks good, front pocket zipper pull is OK from what I see in reference library (I do not have the bag with front pocket, my rainbow downtown does not have that, so I can not compare with mine, but it looks the same as in all other DTs I have seen in photos).
> 
> June, what do you think?



the other zipper is plain...why? it's just weird....i thought it should be w/ a frame and some horizontal lines & YSL logo on that zipper?? the one w/ YSL logo looks good but the other one shouldn't be plain. i really don't know....i don't have a DT but whenever ppl ask about this bag...most DT have 2 types of zippers and none of them was plain. can you ask the seller for the one on the front?
if other details checked out fine...then may be good to go...?....i don't know.


----------



## juneping

lem0n said:


> Hi, can you guys help me authenticate this Muse II?
> It's a local sale but the seller is saying she forgot the original price so I'm a bit dubious
> Thanks!!!



please post clear close up of the tag front and back, zipper and center foot w/ YSL logo.


----------



## lmnewcomb

Good afternoon, would you please authenticate this Tribute? I just received it. I am posting the link to the Ebay listing as well as additional photos that I have taken.

Item: YSL Tribute Handbag
Listing #: 250591783995
Seller: shsk8er10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250591783995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Additional photos attached, hope I did that part right. Appreciate any help!


----------



## vesna

lmnewcomb said:


> Good afternoon, would you please authenticate this Tribute? I just received it. I am posting the link to the Ebay listing as well as additional photos that I have taken.
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Handbag
> Listing #: 250591783995
> Seller: shsk8er10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250591783995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Additional photos attached, hope I did that part right. Appreciate any help!


 
looks


----------



## lmnewcomb

vesna said:


> looks


 
Thanks a million Vesna!  The Lampo zipper hardware had me a little worried because it didn't have YSL stamped on it.  Much relieved!


----------



## bliss mine

Please help me to check this... I want to buy it.
ITEM NAME:YSL Oversized Muse Bag*



















Thanks*


----------



## juneping

bliss mine said:


> Please help me to check this... I want to buy it.
> ITEM NAME:YSL Oversized Muse Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks*


the zippers are weird....the Y on one zipper is bigger than the other?? and the tag looks odd.
vesna...what do you think??


----------



## vesna

lmnewcomb said:


> Thanks a million Vesna! The Lampo zipper hardware had me a little worried because it didn't have YSL stamped on it. Much relieved!


 
depending when it is made, some have lampo, some YSL


----------



## vesna

bliss mine said:


> Please help me to check this... I want to buy it.
> ITEM NAME:YSL Oversized Muse Bag
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Thanks*


 
tag is odd, very odd, and one zipper pull is reversed, not good


----------



## bliss mine

juneping said:


> the zippers are weird....the Y on one zipper is bigger than the other?? and the tag looks odd.
> vesna...what do you think??




*also VESNA...*
*THANKS FOR YOUR KIND and take time to me. *


----------



## valin_one

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Shoes Sandals YSL 39 
Listing Number:180480348371
Seller:*madammanhattan*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180480348371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:red python ysl tribute shoes 
Listing Number:250596702121
Seller:*digilio2006*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250596702121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:Brand new YSL Navy Blue patent highheel sandals size 40
Listing Number:160412865016
Seller:*cpcjones*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160412865016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Hi girls please can someone authenticate this pairs for me pleaseeeee
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## vesna

valin_one said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Shoes Sandals YSL 39
> Listing Number:180480348371
> Seller:*madammanhattan*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180480348371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item:red python ysl tribute shoes
> Listing Number:250596702121
> Seller:*digilio2006*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250596702121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item:Brand new YSL Navy Blue patent highheel sandals size 40
> Listing Number:160412865016
> Seller:*cpcjones*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160412865016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Hi girls please can someone authenticate this pairs for me pleaseeeee
> Thanks a lot!!


 
hi *valin_one,* for a long time now we haven't had anyone authenticating shoes, unfortunatelly. Try "glass slipper" forum, perhaps girls there might help  sorry


----------



## valin_one

Default
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Shoes Sandals YSL 39
Listing Number:180480348371
Seller:madammanhattan
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:red python ysl tribute shoes
Listing Number:250596702121
Seller:digilio2006
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:Brand new YSL Navy Blue patent highheel sandals size 40
Listing Number:160412865016
Seller:cpcjones
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Hi girls please can someone authenticate this pairs for me pleaseeeee
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## valin_one

thanks my friend i try to write at glass slipper forum and as i see now i write here again and i dont know why i am new and i don't know very much about forums do you know how i write at the glass slipper forum?Thanks for your help!!Best regards!!


----------



## juneping

valin_one said:


> thanks my friend i try to write at glass slipper forum and as i see now i write here again and i dont know why i am new and i don't know very much about forums do you know how i write at the glass slipper forum?Thanks for your help!!Best regards!!



try this
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-170.html


----------



## ChrisyAM15

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, this is a fake tag, I suspected from the rim of the first photo with serial number, but now I see it is a fake. sorry


 
Thanks *vesna *I was going to buy an ugly fake thanks to you it didn't happen 
:tpfrox:


----------



## hugsyda

Hi, I'm new here and I just bought this YSL bag.
I have it sitting right next to me and now I'm not sure it's Original, especially cause there's no serial number..

Pleeease someone help me 

here's the link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...inal-tasche-mit-kleinem-defekt/v/an599844778/ (it's something like Swiss-ebay )


----------



## salala2888

please authenticate..

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Large in Magenta and Blue Patchwork Croc Leather
Listing Number:unknown
Seller:QueenBeeOfBeverlyHills.com
Link:http://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills.c...or-leather-magenta-blue-tan-beige-canvas.html

thanks!


----------



## juneping

hugsyda said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I just bought this YSL bag.
> I have it sitting right next to me and now I'm not sure it's Original, especially cause there's no serial number..
> 
> Pleeease someone help me
> 
> here's the link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...inal-tasche-mit-kleinem-defekt/v/an599844778/ (it's something like Swiss-ebay )



sorry...not familiar with this style at all.


----------



## juneping

salala2888 said:


> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Large in Magenta and Blue Patchwork Croc Leather
> Listing Number:unknown
> Seller:QueenBeeOfBeverlyHills.com
> Link:http://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills.c...or-leather-magenta-blue-tan-beige-canvas.html
> 
> thanks!



i can't tell...there's only one overall pic. we need close up pics of zipper, center foot w/ YSL logo, tag front and back.
this bag is quite expensive....i think someone just posted one here similar color about half price.....


----------



## lvuittonaddict

couldsomeone authenticate this for me? i'm pretty sure it is, just b want to double check

YSL Tribute


----------



## juneping

lvuittonaddict said:


> couldsomeone authenticate this for me? i'm pretty sure it is, just b want to double check
> 
> YSL Tribute



the zipper checked out fine, but the tag looks a little funny to me..wait for vesna to confirm other details


----------



## pink502

Please help me with this...TIA!

Item: YSL Downtown
Listing Number: 260323687327
Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260323687327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## juneping

pink502 said:


> Please help me with this...TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown
> Listing Number: 260323687327
> Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260323687327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:



i think the seller is pretty reputable.
i looked at the pictures....the HW checked out fine. wait for vesna to confirm.


----------



## hugsyda

juneping said:


> sorry...not familiar with this style at all.




I know.. that's what I thought, cause I couldn't find anything on the internet. The seller said the bag must be somewhat 15 years old. Do you think it's possible, that such a bag was ever made?
And ist it possible, that a bag made 1995 doesn't have a serial number? (because I know "old" ones don't always have one)

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

hugsyda said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I just bought this YSL bag.
> I have it sitting right next to me and now I'm not sure it's Original, especially cause there's no serial number..
> 
> Pleeease someone help me
> 
> here's the link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...inal-tasche-mit-kleinem-defekt/v/an599844778/ (it's something like Swiss-ebay )


 
sorry, I have never seen this style


----------



## vesna

lvuittonaddict said:


> couldsomeone authenticate this for me? i'm pretty sure it is, just b want to double check
> 
> YSL Tribute


 
all OK, just funny angle of the photo, tags are right


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> Please help me with this...TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown
> Listing Number: 260323687327
> Seller: purse-n-boots-fashion
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260323687327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:


 
I think the tag is fine, front looks authentic, serial number would be nice to see, but I think all is OK


----------



## juneping

hugsyda said:


> I know.. that's what I thought, cause I couldn't find anything on the internet. The seller said the bag must be somewhat 15 years old. Do you think it's possible, that such a bag was ever made?
> And ist it possible, that a bag made 1995 doesn't have a serial number? (because I know "old" ones don't always have one)
> 
> Thanks!



the way i see this purse is: it was not a popular item and it was way back like 10-15 years ago. so i assume it would be authentic. i think those knock off factories only make popular items....just thinking in the way of those ppl. 
i took a closer look at the big metal button...you can exam it closer..the real thing would look very fine and all. which i can only see very limited from a photo. hope i helped.


----------



## lem0n

juneping said:


> please post clear close up of the tag front and back, zipper and center foot w/ YSL logo.



the previous pictures
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-ysl-please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837-57.html#post14605736


----------



## juneping

lem0n said:


> the previous pictures
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...s-use-format-post-534837-57.html#post14605736



looks good!!


----------



## lem0n

juneping said:


> looks good!!



thank you  I bought it already but just to make sure as i saw the black patent one is faked very well from those ioffer pictures


----------



## vesna

lem0n said:


> the previous pictures
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...s-use-format-post-534837-57.html#post14605736


----------



## pink502

vesna said:


> I think the tag is fine, front looks authentic, serial number would be nice to see, but I think all is OK



Thank you


----------



## camilliepoo

Hi,  

I have a few questions that I'm hoping some of you may be able to help with:

For those of you who own Mombasa's, particularly brown leather ones like this one, do you know if the color is pretty even across the bag, or is more distressed / vintage (darker in some areas, lighter in others) like in the pictures of this item? 

How is the condition of this bag relative to new? Are those lighter areas (particularly on the lip of the bag opening) due to wear?

Does anyone know how much these retailed for?

Thanks so much for your help!!

Item:  Mombasa
Listing Number:  190380442424
Seller:  konasesame
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190380442424#ht_1327wt_1167
Comments:


----------



## vesna

camilliepoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few questions that I'm hoping some of you may be able to help with:
> 
> For those of you who own Mombasa's, particularly brown leather ones like this one, do you know if the color is pretty even across the bag, or is more distressed / vintage (darker in some areas, lighter in others) like in the pictures of this item?
> 
> How is the condition of this bag relative to new? Are those lighter areas (particularly on the lip of the bag opening) due to wear?
> 
> Does anyone know how much these retailed for?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> Item: Mombasa
> Listing Number: 190380442424
> Seller: konasesame
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190380442424#ht_1327wt_1167
> Comments:


 
Hi camilliepoo, Susan (konasesame) is famous for high quality authentic bags in a great as described state. This bag looks like my Mombasa, rim is slightly lighter than the rest, leather is distressed all over, vintage looking, and since it is buffalo, it looks amazing. Especially along sems, the leather needs to look a bit lighter. This particular bag has just rim a bit scuffed in a small are due to use (it is well seen in the photo with serial number), the rest of the rim looks great, the bag looks gorgeous.

you can still find black on YSL site for $1045
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/P-Small-Mombasa-Buffalo.aspx

cheers, vesna


----------



## hugsyda

juneping said:


> the way i see this purse is: it was not a popular item and it was way back like 10-15 years ago. so i assume it would be authentic. i think those knock off factories only make popular items....just thinking in the way of those ppl.
> i took a closer look at the big metal button...you can exam it closer..the real thing would look very fine and all. which i can only see very limited from a photo. hope i helped.



Thanks a lot for your opinion.. I did some higher quality pictures, maybe that helps?


----------



## *sam**

Hi, Can you please check this one too. Your help is much appreciated, thanks.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Expandable Zip Bag
Listing Number: 350328974530
Seller: atlantichome 
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...74530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4998wt_1167


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Hi, Can you please check this one too. Your help is much appreciated, thanks.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Expandable Zip Bag
> Listing Number: 350328974530
> Seller: atlantichome
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...74530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4998wt_1167


 
dear Sam, I have never seen a zipper pull like this (which does not mean it does not exist), but the tag is really weird. This is not how it is supposed to look. I would not risk with  this one


----------



## ghostdog

ghostdog said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Logo Shirt Limited Rare Black
> 
> Listing Number: 360241706416
> Seller:liljase2ooo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...A_MC_Shirts?hash=item53e01435b0#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Comments: What do You think? for me looks REAL.
> 
> And please shot eye on this auction:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/The-Fashion-Exchange
> real ?



This black one looks real?


----------



## *sam**

vesna said:


> dear Sam, I have never seen a zipper pull like this (which does not mean it does not exist), but the tag is really weird. This is not how it is supposed to look. I would not risk with  this one



Vesna, Thanks a lot for taking your time , I can see now what you mean about the tag...


----------



## FairyMary

Hello ladies,

Could you please take a look at this Mombasa?
Is it authentic? Do you know the season?
It doesn't have YSL engraved in the silverware, so I am assuming it's an early Mombasa?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag
I have posted one photo. The rest are in my album below:

Link:http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/fairymary0/Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag/

Thank you!!
Mary


----------



## vesna

FairyMary said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this Mombasa?
> Is it authentic? Do you know the season?
> It doesn't have YSL engraved in the silverware, so I am assuming it's an early Mombasa?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag
> I have posted one photo. The rest are in my album below:
> 
> Link:http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/fairymary0/Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag/
> 
> Thank you!!
> Mary


 
Hi Mary, engraved silver came later, not on early Mombasas, but I have NEVER seen this type of tag on Mombasa. I am puzzled, nothing looks fake here, but the tag is so much dofferent than the usual even older Mombasa bags. I do not know really. sorry.


----------



## lilswed77

*Item:*YSL Black Leather MOTORCYCLE Style HOBO Bag
* Listing Number: *220573991541
* Seller: **margherita29* 
* Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank You!


Item:AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BEIGE LEATHER PURSE
Listing Number: 310207194674
Seller: isoldit.ca030   
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310207194674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank You!

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Ombre Brown Satchel
Listing Number: 290414952512
Seller: stilala3 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290414952512&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank You!


----------



## vesna

lilswed77 said:


> *Item:*YSL Black Leather MOTORCYCLE Style HOBO Bag
> *Listing Number: *220573991541
> *Seller: **margherita29*
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thank You!
> 
> 
> Item:AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BEIGE LEATHER PURSE
> Listing Number: 310207194674
> Seller: isoldit.ca030
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310207194674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thank You!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Ombre Brown Satchel
> Listing Number: 290414952512
> Seller: stilala3
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290414952512&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thank You!


 
#1 link does not work for me
#2 has onl one photo, looks OK, but I can not be sure without close-up of the tag
#3 look real, also tag would be needed to see front and back as well as zipper pull and zipper head (back where there is engraving) to be 100% positive. Like this, looks OK for now.


----------



## lilswed77

vesna said:


> #1 link does not work for me
> #2 has onl one photo, looks OK, but I can not be sure without close-up of the tag
> #3 look real, also tag would be needed to see front and back as well as zipper pull and zipper head (back where there is engraving) to be 100% positive. Like this, looks OK for now.



Sorry - here's the link to #1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

lilswed77 said:


> Sorry - here's the link to #1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!


 
this one looks good


----------



## lilswed77

vesna said:


> this one looks good




Thanks!


----------



## camilliepoo

Thanks so much for your help Vesna!


----------



## lilswed77

*Item:* AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse White bag ~OVERSIZED~
*Listing Number: *280478141108
*Seller: **him8nce_momma69* 
*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280478141108&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
Comments: Thank You!


----------



## vesna

lilswed77 said:


> *Item:*AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse White bag ~OVERSIZED~
> *Listing Number: *280478141108
> *Seller: **him8nce_momma69*
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280478141108&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> Comments: Thank You!


  link does not work for me


----------



## vesna

camilliepoo said:


> thanks so much for your help vesna!


----------



## lilswed77

vesna said:


> link does not work for me



Sorry!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280478141108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can you take a look at this one also:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Vint...E____YSL_Oversize_Muse_in_Teak___STUNNING_lea


----------



## vesna

lilswed77 said:


> Sorry!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280478141108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can you take a look at this one also:
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Vint...E____YSL_Oversize_Muse_in_Teak___STUNNING_lea


 
both look good, second from bonanzle has plenty of photos to show how great state of the bag is, just inner tag with serial number would be great to have, other than that I see that both are great bags


----------



## lilswed77

vesna said:


> both look good, second from bonanzle has plenty of photos to show how great state of the bag is, just inner tag with serial number would be great to have, other than that I see that both are great bags




Thanks!


----------



## brownbag

Item:NWT Yves Saint Laurent Fringe Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 390171646144
Seller: carrcollectables
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390171646144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Does this bag look authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## brownbag

Item:  AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Leather Tote NWOT
Listing Number: 290415068466
Seller: debrareynoldsthings
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290415068466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Hi!
can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent YSL Double Reversable Tote Bag
Listing Number: 270550507381
Seller: saketinilychee
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe111f75

TIA!!
xx


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: 100% AUTH Wmn's Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pumps Shoes sz 5
Listing Number: 140392798832
Seller: tokia2010
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Wmns-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Pumps-Shoes-sz-5_W0QQitemZ140392798832QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20b0101a70

authentic tribtoo heels? thank you!


----------



## naomi190700

Hi

Does it look authentic?

Item: YSL Black Leather MOTORCYCLE Style HOBO Bag
Listing number: 220573991541
Seller: margherita29
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks


----------



## vesna

brownbag said:


> Item:NWT Yves Saint Laurent Fringe Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 390171646144
> Seller: carrcollectables
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390171646144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Does this bag look authentic? Thanks!


 
 I have identical, great bag, just make sure it is new, it can get easily dirty, it is a suede


----------



## vesna

brownbag said:


> Item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Leather Tote NWOT
> Listing Number: 290415068466
> Seller: debrareynoldsthings
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290415068466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!


  OK now, feedback great 100% but private sales, suspicious
tag very unusual for YSL, zipper pull photographed from the back where there is no YSL engraving - better pics of YSL characteristic details - zipper pull front, then zipper head bottom with also engraving needed, and clear photo of tag and back of the tag - I do not like this but on the other hand can not say for sure


----------



## vesna

sir_rodrigo said:


> Hi!
> can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent YSL Double Reversable Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 270550507381
> Seller: saketinilychee
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe111f75
> 
> TIA!!
> xx


 
sorry, I have never seen it in real life. I do not know if there is any inner tag or zipper to see characteristic YSL hardware and tag with serial number. Like this, I can not tell, sorry...dust bag does not seem right, but maybe the light was showing stronger contrast  I am hoping for someone who has the bag to comment


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does it look authentic?
> 
> Item: YSL Black Leather MOTORCYCLE Style HOBO Bag
> Listing number: 220573991541
> Seller: margherita29
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573991541&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks


 
I think tag and hardware are OK. What do you think June?


----------



## i <3 shoes

Can someone authenticate this, please?

Item: YSL Muse Two


----------



## vesna

i <3 shoes said:


> Can someone authenticate this, please?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two


 
 I hope you have some other photos, this one does not show much   zipper pull, bottom metal feet (central), inner tag back with serial numbers and front


----------



## i <3 shoes

OOPS! I guess the link copied and pasted the exact same photos! Here are some more and I'll get more photos =)


----------



## CelticLuv

CelticLuv said:


> Item: 100% AUTH Wmn's Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pumps Shoes sz 5
> Listing Number: 140392798832
> Seller: tokia2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Wmns-Y...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20b0101a70
> 
> authentic tribtoo heels? thank you!



anyone please?  thank you!


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody

I am not familiar with YSL handbags, especially vintage ones ! Can you help me with this one : 

Item: YSL Red Suede Leather Purse Handbag
Number: 160416170172
Seller:  superisticsara 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Yves-Saint-Laure...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25598c80bc


----------



## vesna

troipattes said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am not familiar with YSL handbags, especially vintage ones ! Can you help me with this one :
> 
> Item: YSL Red Suede Leather Purse Handbag
> Number: 160416170172
> Seller: superisticsara
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Yves-Saint-Laure...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25598c80bc


 
all details look authentic


----------



## vesna

CelticLuv said:


> anyone please?  thank you!


 
sorry CelticLuv, we just do not have anyone who would comment on shoes, "glass slipper" sometimes has girls who know about some YSL models


----------



## vesna

i <3 shoes said:


> OOPS! I guess the link copied and pasted the exact same photos! Here are some more and I'll get more photos =)


 
hi, the tag with serial number is very blurry, I can not get what numbers are there, front of the tag is important as well, and also hardware bits like zipper pull and bottom of the zipper head with engraving, also middle metal stop on the bottom of the bag


----------



## i <3 shoes

Can anyone authenticate the Muse Two or do you guys need more photos? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

i <3 shoes said:


> Can anyone authenticate the Muse Two or do you guys need more photos? Thanks!


 
dear i  shoes, if you really want authentication with some assurance, we indeed need the photos I listed before. There is not much you can see on your photos that is characteristics for YSL and not of fakes. Some amazing fakes, especially of Muse II, are out there, looking pretty much like the oriinal, but they do differ in many details. If you wish to proceede with authentication,  please, post clear photos of tag front and back and some hardware details (zipper pull and head)mentioned. On the basis of outer leather, and few metal details, you can make no conclusions.


----------



## i <3 shoes

vesna said:


> dear i  shoes, if you really want authentication with some assurance, we indeed need the photos I listed before. There is not much you can see on your photos that is characteristics for YSL and not of fakes. Some amazing fakes, especially of Muse II, are out there, looking pretty much like the oriinal, but they do differ in many details. If you wish to proceede with authentication,  please, post clear photos of tag front and back and some hardware details (zipper pull and head)mentioned. On the basis of outer leather, and few metal details, you can make no conclusions.



Thanks vensa! I requested the photos from the seller but haven't received them yet. I've never gotten anything authenticated so wasn't sure what to post


----------



## vesna

i <3 shoes said:


> Thanks vensa! I requested the photos from the seller but haven't received them yet. I've never gotten anything authenticated so wasn't sure what to post


 
is that an auction we can see the link? as soon as you get photos, please post them or a link to where you have them...cheers, Vesna


----------



## blueberrymuffin

Please authenticate this bag for me  thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-yves-s...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efe021dfe#ht_624wt_1167


----------



## vesna

blueberrymuffin said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me  thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-yves-s...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efe021dfe#ht_624wt_1167


  well, heavily faked bag, so we would really need additional photos, and the seller is willing to provide. Inner tag closer photo as well as the back of it with serial number, then: hardware - middle metal foot at the bottom of the bag close-up, zipper pull and the back of the zipper head with engraving on it. If you could get those, I would be able to let you know, but receipt only (she offers a photo) would not give us much without serial number on the bag to confirm. cheers, Vesna


----------



## rnp1987

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51916e07b4

Could someone authenticate this downtown for me? 

Also does anyone know the season or color? I want to be able to match it to the reference library if possible. The listing says its an olive green, but it looks like grey to me. TIA!!!


----------



## vesna

rnp1987 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item51916e07b4
> 
> Could someone authenticate this downtown for me?
> 
> Also does anyone know the season or color? I want to be able to match it to the reference library if possible. The listing says its an olive green, but it looks like grey to me. TIA!!!


 
amazing bag, authentic indeed, I do not know the color/season...it does look greenish/sage in sunshine where I think the real color is shown


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello,
Please can you autentificate this Easy Bag.
http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...583936&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_571wt_1167

I'm thinking it's good, but I want your expert opinion.

Regards from Spain


----------



## vesna

carminaladivina said:


> Hello,
> Please can you autentificate this Easy Bag.
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...583936&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_571wt_1167
> 
> I'm thinking it's good, but I want your expert opinion.
> 
> Regards from Spain


----------



## vesna

Please, everyone, use the format from post #1 so that it is easy to search for already authenticated bags as well as sellers


Quote: 
Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:


----------



## rbisuna

Please and Thank You! Sorry this item isnt posted anywhere. Theyre pics sent by the seller.

Item Name: Downtown (Patent Fuschia?)


----------



## vesna

rbisuna said:


> Please and Thank You! Sorry this item isnt posted anywhere. Theyre pics sent by the seller.
> 
> Item Name: Downtown (Patent Fuschia?)


 

great, right photos,


----------



## rbisuna

vesna said:


> great, right photos,



thanks!!!


----------



## carminaladivina

Thanks Vesna!!! a pleasure!!!


----------



## myworld

Can you pls authenticate this bag?it looks fine but the tag inside, seems NO factor to me or is it alright?

http://preview.tinyurl.com/ygb33n2

thanks.


----------



## dorayaki

YSL newbie here, please help me autheticate this muse two

Quote:AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO THE MOST WANTED COLOUR
Seller:bo_bo_boy  
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTHENTIC-YS...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19badeb38b


----------



## vesna

myworld said:


> Can you pls authenticate this bag?it looks fine but the tag inside, seems NO factor to me or is it alright?
> 
> http://preview.tinyurl.com/ygb33n2
> 
> thanks.


 
hi, I somehow can not view it


----------



## vesna

dorayaki said:


> YSL newbie here, please help me autheticate this muse two
> 
> Quote:AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO THE MOST WANTED COLOUR
> Seller:bo_bo_boy
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTHENTIC-YS...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19badeb38b


 
looks good to me, but if you can get a photo of middle metal foot at the bottom of the bag and back of the zipper head (with engraving) I will be 100% sure. Tag looks good though.


----------



## myworld

vesna said:


> hi, I somehow can not view it




oh,strange. pls try this one (original like, pretty long)

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,353232108&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

thanks.


----------



## dorayaki

vesna said:


> looks good to me, but if you can get a photo of middle metal foot at the bottom of the bag and back of the zipper head (with engraving) I will be 100% sure. Tag looks good though.



im requesting more pict now, and how about this two

Quote:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
Seller:detrigos 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-YSL-yve...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efe021dfe#ht_624wt_1167

Quote:100% AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2
Seller:summerlem0n
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTH-YSL...H_Handbags?hash=item27b054b39f#ht_5596wt_1167


how much do you think is a reasonable price to buy 2nd hand muse two, considering it always goes on sale.


----------



## vesna

myworld said:


> oh,strange. pls try this one (original like, pretty long)
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,353232108&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> thanks.


 
the tag is all wrong, this is not a YSL tag at all, sorry


----------



## vesna

dorayaki said:


> im requesting more pict now, and how about this two
> 
> Quote:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
> Seller:detrigos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-YSL-yve...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3efe021dfe#ht_624wt_1167
> 
> Quote:100% AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2
> Seller:summerlem0n
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTH-YSL...H_Handbags?hash=item27b054b39f#ht_5596wt_1167
> 
> 
> how much do you think is a reasonable price to buy 2nd hand muse two, considering it always goes on sale.


 

Hi, 

#1 need pics of back of the tag, bottom middle foot, zipper head with engraving

#2 looks authentic

I do not know really about the prices, some regarded as classics never go on sale, but I don't know if black patent would be that or not 

I think if you popst a separate thread with that question Cosmo and many others who are ner YSL stores and outlets will be able to help you


----------



## saff

Hello! Can I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks very much 

Item:Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Brown Purse Bag
Listing Number: 250600896234
Seller: katkat712
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58fa36ea


----------



## myworld

vesna said:


> the tag is all wrong, this is not a YSL tag at all, sorry


 
thanks, i also thought so...


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Hello! Can I please get this bag authenticated? Thanks very much
> 
> Item:Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Brown Purse Bag
> Listing Number: 250600896234
> Seller: katkat712
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58fa36ea


 
hi Saff, looks


----------



## kab1111

Can I ask for an opinion on this bow bag.  Thanks so much!

Item:Authentic ***$1,795 YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL "OBI" BOW BOWLER BAG!
Listing Number: 230453091524
Seller: simonesato
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Yv...item3a58fa36ea


----------



## vesna

kab1111 said:


> Can I ask for an opinion on this bow bag. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:Authentic ***$1,795 YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL "OBI" BOW BOWLER BAG!
> Listing Number: 230453091524
> Seller: simonesato
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Yv...item3a58fa36ea


 
all detals I know to recognize (tag) are OK, would not know 100% because I have never seen the bag IRL. Seller seems great.


----------



## saff

vesna said:


> hi Saff, looks



Thanks, Vesna! I got outbidded in the last minute!


----------



## brownbag

Item: 130377787559
Listing Number: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Silver "La Bohème" bag
Seller: lalalaurenbaby
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130377787559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: How does this one look?  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Thanks, Vesna! I got outbidded in the last minute!


 
\ayyyyy, me too for some All Saints dress


----------



## vesna

brownbag said:


> Item: 130377787559
> Listing Number: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Silver "La Bohème" bag
> Seller: lalalaurenbaby
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130377787559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: How does this one look? Thanks!


 
looks good, all the details are OK, I am just a bit confused with the Yves Saint Laurent print on the fabric, I have it on the inside tag, if she could send you a photo of the tag inside with also the back of the tag with serial number, that would be great. Seems like honest seller.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm not sure what to look for or what pics to ask for

*YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag Black Pre-owned*
Seller:  eshoping2002
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465340517&_trksid=p2761.l1259

the seller says: _I bought this handbag for $700 (great price) here on Ebay and it was shipped to me from Italy. I was told by a seller that this is a return and it might have a flaw or so, I never found anything wrong with it . .  _


----------



## eriphant

Item: YSL muse, large, black
Listing Number: (craigslist vancouver)
Seller: Haresson Coby
Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/1665493848.html
Comments: Is this fake? The shape looks off and $500 is really cheap!... but would like to hear some opinions!


----------



## vesna

iluvmybags said:


> I'm not sure what to look for or what pics to ask for
> 
> *YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag Black Pre-owned*
> Seller: eshoping2002
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465340517&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> 
> the seller says: _I bought this handbag for $700 (great price) here on Ebay and it was shipped to me from Italy. I was told by a seller that this is a return and it might have a flaw or so, I never found anything wrong with it . . _


 
front of the tag would be helpful, other than that, I do not know, I have never had this bag up close, but tag would say a lot


----------



## vesna

eriphant said:


> Item: YSL muse, large, black
> Listing Number: (craigslist vancouver)
> Seller: Haresson Coby
> Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/1665493848.html
> Comments: Is this fake? The shape looks off and $500 is really cheap!... but would like to hear some opinions!


 
tag looks wrong, if seller could send clear photo of the front and back of the tag, that would solve the dilema, also zipper pull as well as zipper head with engraving


----------



## nana2604

Hi, could I please get this one authenticated? Thank you so much!

Item:YSL Muse Bag Black
Listing Number: 280485386466
Seller: lungard1
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Yves-Saint-L...omen_s_Bags?hash=item414e3b58e2#ht_500wt_1182
Comments: Is this a real YSL? I wish there were more close up photos. Your opinions ae appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

nana2604 said:


> Hi, could I please get this one authenticated? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:YSL Muse Bag Black
> Listing Number: 280485386466
> Seller: lungard1
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Yves-Saint-L...omen_s_Bags?hash=item414e3b58e2#ht_500wt_1182
> Comments: Is this a real YSL? I wish there were more close up photos. Your opinions ae appreciated. Thank you.


 
looks OK, just the back of the tag with serial number as well as the bottom of zipper head with engraving..I am just a little suspicious because zipper pulls are so shiny clean without usual patina (although new, zipper pulls always hav some dark edges, but could be the light ???)


----------



## nana2604

vesna said:


> looks OK, just the back of the tag with serial number as well as the bottom of zipper head with engraving..I am just a little suspicious because zipper pulls are so shiny clean without usual patina (although new, zipper pulls always hav some dark edges, but could be the light ???)



I could be the light, because each zip puller looks different, the right one looks cleaner, but I could be wrong. Anyway, thank you so much for your opinion.


----------



## taggis77

Hi Ladies! I know theres only one picture (been asking for more now), but could you please tell me something about this muse? 
working link: http://www.tradera.com/YSL-Muse-Vaska-auktion_302664_110048921#pic

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

taggis77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I know theres only one picture (been asking for more now), but could you please tell me something about this muse?
> working link: http://www.tradera.com/YSL-Muse-Vaska-auktion_302664_110048921#pic
> 
> Thank you!


 
looks oK with nothing strange on the outside, but hat you really need to ask the seller are photos of inner tag, back of the inner tag with serial number, zipper pull and the bottom of the zipper head with engraving...also if it is not new and is ivory, ask for more photos of corners, handles to see how worn it is


----------



## maria-mixalis

Item Name:YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag Black Pre-owned
Item ID:170465340517
Seller ID:*eshoping2002*
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-ROADY-HOBO-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b086ac65

The seller add a detail pic with the tag..
Can authenticate it??Thank you


----------



## taggis77

Thanks a lot Vesna


----------



## taggis77

Okey, here I go again! Got some pics, so now it might be more clear..


----------



## taggis77

The last ones
Would be happy if you wanted to help me out again!


----------



## lllarue22

What are the chance you can tell anything from this listing?!  It ends pretty soon, too!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182

Contacted seller and too late to send more pics.  

thanks for your help!!!


----------



## nekonat

Item:YSL Vintage Messenger bag
Comments:Hi there! I know that this is not *quite* the proper format but I found only one photo of this bag.  I've messaged the seller to send more photos but I'm guessing they are very busy (it's been 2 weeks).  Could someone give me an idea if this style even ever existed? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

maria-mixalis said:


> Item Name:YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag Black Pre-owned
> Item ID:170465340517
> Seller ID:*eshoping2002*
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-ROADY-HOBO-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b086ac65
> 
> The seller add a detail pic with the tag..
> Can authenticate it??Thank you


 
I guess it is OK. I would love to see the front of the tag, back looks OK bt thatis easy to fake. My only problem is that I have not seen it IRL. I hope someone else might chime in. However if you get hold of front of the tag photo, please post it.


----------



## vesna

taggis77 said:


> The last ones
> Would be happy if you wanted to help me out again!


 
 just don't know what bothers me here. The tag is kind of OK, but then it looks cut on the edges. I would pass on this bag, because there are so many stains, light ivory is so sensitive. Anyway, I can not say for sure, something is off here. Could be genuine but so worn out that the tag strangely lost shape?


----------



## vesna

lllarue22 said:


> What are the chance you can tell anything from this listing?! It ends pretty soon, too!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Contacted seller and too late to send more pics.
> 
> thanks for your help!!!


 
sorry it ended, needed close up pics of zipper pulls, inner tag front and back


----------



## vesna

nekonat said:


> Item:YSL Vintage Messenger bag
> Comments:Hi there! I know that this is not *quite* the proper format but I found only one photo of this bag. I've messaged the seller to send more photos but I'm guessing they are very busy (it's been 2 weeks). Could someone give me an idea if this style even ever existed? Thank you!


 
sorry, I have not seen this model


----------



## brownbag

vesna said:


> looks good, all the details are OK, I am just a bit confused with the Yves Saint Laurent print on the fabric, I have it on the inside tag, if she could send you a photo of the tag inside with also the back of the tag with serial number, that would be great. Seems like honest seller.



Just got these pics from seller.  The auction's ending in about an hour and 19 mins.  If I hear from you b4 then great.  Otherwise... maybe I'll bid anyway.  Thanks again for your help!

http://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu280/maqmar/eBay/tagfront.jpg


----------



## vesna

brownbag said:


> Just got these pics from seller. The auction's ending in about an hour and 19 mins. If I hear from you b4 then great. Otherwise... maybe I'll bid anyway. Thanks again for your help!


 
well, these are printed on a fabric, perhaps that size of a bag has it this way, mine has inside leather tag with Yves Saint Laurent printed and serial number. I just have never seen this. Best wishes, V


----------



## taggis77

Thanks again Vesna I will follow your advice...


----------



## Mendy

Could some one tell me if this is a original sunglas

imagedump.nl/img101/3860/97ysl6183eodbox.th.jpg

imagedump.nl/img101/3003/64ysl6183eodebaymain.th.jpg




What do you think?


----------



## Mendy

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sunglasses 6183
Seller:*discountedsunglasses007* (
Link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/New-YSL-Yves-Sai...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item20ad07777e
Comment: 99.9 Feedback but i want to know if this is a real shop for sunglasses


----------



## NeonLights

Hi ..

Can i please get this bag authenticated?

Item Name:YSL Lamb Easy Tote
Item ID:180486113598
Seller ID:*vampire_9* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180486113598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


TIA 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-ROADY-HOBO-H...item27b086ac65


----------



## vesna

NeonLights said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Can i please get this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item Name:YSL Lamb Easy Tote
> Item ID:180486113598
> Seller ID:*vampire_9*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180486113598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> TIA


 
sorry, wrong tag


----------



## NeonLights

vesna said:


> sorry, wrong tag


 
Thanks for the response..


----------



## salala2888

juneping said:


> i can't tell...there's only one overall pic. we need close up pics of zipper, center foot w/ YSL logo, tag front and back.
> this bag is quite expensive....i think someone just posted one here similar color about half price.....


 
Hi,  I've just got more pics for the bag.  can you please advise!


----------



## OhSoTrendy

hello please help


listing:YVES SAINT LAURENT Vintage black Messenger Shoulder bag
seller:opherty 
Listing number: 380218789651
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218789651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## pauline_sweden

HI!! are these authentic
Item: YSL Trib TOO pumps worn by Beckham,Kardashian..Beige!
Listing Number: 250604280331
Seller: elistinka ( 40) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250604280331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## michlhw

hi all! i just bought and received my YSL muse wallet in black. i'm a little concerned because although the seller has a great reputation, i dont see any tag or serial number to authenticate this wallet.  does anyone know if there is anything to look out for? the metal bit looks great, leather looks great, the zip inside seems like it's painted plastic, and while the card slots are made of leather, everything else is constructed out of a canvassy material?  IS THIS LEGIT?!? will post pictures soon!


----------



## michlhw

facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=55501262&id=2252148


----------



## staticsoliloquy

Hi, I just bought my first ysl. Before I got this roady, I've only been sticking to Chanel and Hermes. Can you please help me authenticate this?

Thank you.

Item: ysl roady
Listing Number: 170465340517
Seller: eshoping2002
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5340517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_998
Comments: I hope it's real!


----------



## staticsoliloquy

vesna said:


> I guess it is OK. I would love to see the front of the tag, back looks OK bt thatis easy to fake. My only problem is that I have not seen it IRL. I hope someone else might chime in. However if you get hold of front of the tag photo, please post it.



Hi. I was wondering if you need anything else besides the front of the tag? I'll ask the seller to send me a photo of that asap.


----------



## juneping

salala2888 said:


> Hi,  I've just got more pics for the bag.  can you please advise!




the bag looks good to me. 
but wait for vesna to confirm.


----------



## michlhw

hi again, i don't know how to do this adding pictures thing so you can view the pictures here: www._wildchild.blogspot.com. 

I'd really appreciate it if someone could allay my fears over this wallet. i really love it! if anyone could tell me if there is any way to authenticate this-- any distinctive markers etc, that would be lovely. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## juneping

michlhw said:


> hi again, i don't know how to do this adding pictures thing so you can view the pictures here: www._wildchild.blogspot.com.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if someone could allay my fears over this wallet. i really love it! if anyone could tell me if there is any way to authenticate this-- any distinctive markers etc, that would be lovely.
> 
> thanks in advance!



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic.


----------



## batgirl77

Item:  YSL Easy Tote teal
Listing Number: 12112556 (Bonanzle listing)
Seller:  smoochie
Link:  http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smoochie/items/YSL_EASY_TOTE_TEAL
Comments: 
Hi everyone!  I usually hang out in the Bal forum, but I want to branch out to YSL and am loving the easy bag.  Unfortunately, i have no idea how to authenticate!  I'm sure you will need more photos then what is shown on the listing, can someone please advise me what additional photos to request?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## vesna

salala2888 said:


> Hi, I've just got more pics for the bag. can you please advise!


 
great


----------



## vesna

OhSoTrendy said:


> hello please help
> 
> 
> listing:YVES SAINT LAURENT Vintage black Messenger Shoulder bag
> seller:opherty
> Listing number: 380218789651
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218789651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!


 
sorry it ended, I do not really know this type


----------



## vesna

michlhw said:


> facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=55501262&id=2252148


 
I can not see the pics, can you use attachment function here and upload photos, or send direct link to the photos, this one just leads me to general facebook page


----------



## vesna

staticsoliloquy said:


> Hi, I just bought my first ysl. Before I got this roady, I've only been sticking to Chanel and Hermes. Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: ysl roady
> Listing Number: 170465340517
> Seller: eshoping2002
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5340517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_998
> Comments: I hope it's real!


 
seems OK, but I could not be sure when I tried to authenticate it before without front of the tag photo. Please, when you get it, send the front of the tag photo and I will see. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

michlhw said:


> hi again, i don't know how to do this adding pictures thing so you can view the pictures here: www._wildchild.blogspot.com.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if someone could allay my fears over this wallet. i really love it! if anyone could tell me if there is any way to authenticate this-- any distinctive markers etc, that would be lovely.
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
works fine, and the wallet looks all fine to me, congrats


----------



## vesna

OMG, this is so embarassing, I reported it, I hope it will be removed soon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260579449874


----------



## michlhw

vesna said:


> I can not see the pics, can you use attachment function here and upload photos, or send direct link to the photos, this one just leads me to general facebook page



hey Vesna, thanks for responding.  I've uploaded the pictures here: www._wildchild.blogspot.com   Would you mind taking a look?  Million thanks!


----------



## vesna

michlhw said:


> hey Vesna, thanks for responding. I've uploaded the pictures here: www._wildchild.blogspot.com Would you mind taking a look? Million thanks!


----------



## salala2888

vesna said:


> great


 
Hi Vesna,  thanks for your advise.  That rest my worries!


----------



## serene_neo

Can you please help me? I bought this off a friend and now having some jitters about the authenticity...


----------



## vesna

serene_neo said:


> Can you please help me? I bought this off a friend and now having some jitters about the authenticity...
> 
> View attachment 1065047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065048
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065049
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065050
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065051


 
hmm, I just can not help because I have never seen hardware like this. perhaps someone has the newest bags with similar HW? I would only know to recognize a bit more clear photo of the inner leather tag you have and the back of it with serial number, and larger photo of paper tag to compare serial number, also bottom of the zipper head with engraving, that would give me much better idea if you don't mind posting those photos as well. Cheers, V


----------



## batgirl77

Hi!  Can someone help me authentic this teal Easy Bag?

Item: ysl teal Easy
Listing Number: 160420171889
Seller: little-baby-kitty
Link:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559c99071
Comments: Thank you! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559c99071


----------



## vesna

batgirl77 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authentic this teal Easy Bag?
> 
> Item: ysl teal Easy
> Listing Number: 160420171889
> Seller: little-baby-kitty
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559c99071
> Comments: Thank you!


 
looks great from what I see, but to make sure (when you spend that amount of money) I would ask for back of the leather inner tag (where serial number is), and bottom of the zipper head with engraving, also zipper pull. It seems authentic.


----------



## serene_neo

vesna said:


> hmm, I just can not help because I have never seen hardware like this. perhaps someone has the newest bags with similar HW? I would only know to recognize a bit more clear photo of the inner leather tag you have and the back of it with serial number, and larger photo of paper tag to compare serial number, also bottom of the zipper head with engraving, that would give me much better idea if you don't mind posting those photos as well. Cheers, V



Hi Vesna, these are the photos of the tag and the bottom of the zipper head. (i hope the quality is ok as i had to reduce the file size) Thanks so much!


----------



## serene_neo

vesna said:


> hmm, I just can not help because I have never seen hardware like this. perhaps someone has the newest bags with similar HW? I would only know to recognize a bit more clear photo of the inner leather tag you have and the back of it with serial number, and larger photo of paper tag to compare serial number, also bottom of the zipper head with engraving, that would give me much better idea if you don't mind posting those photos as well. Cheers, V





serene_neo said:


> Hi Vesna, these are the photos of the tag and the bottom of the zipper head. (i hope the quality is ok as i had to reduce the file size) Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 1065737
> View attachment 1065738



sorry i missed out one....


----------



## juneping

serene_neo said:


> sorry i missed out one....



can you post pic just like you had it of the underside of the zipper, a clear close up of the zipper and the lock w/ YSL logo??


----------



## juneping

vesan,

sorry i've been MIA....work was crazy and so was my life....


----------



## zhou_l

serene_neo said:


> Can you please help me? I bought this off a friend and now having some jitters about the authenticity...
> 
> View attachment 1065047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065048
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065049
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065050
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065051




sorry i'm not really positive but i have seen silver hardware.

maybe you can try calling ysl and ask them if they can check the number for you?


----------



## serene_neo

juneping said:


> can you post pic just like you had it of the underside of the zipper, a clear close up of the zipper and the lock w/ YSL logo??



Hi, i hope these pictures are good... 
	

		
			
		

		
	










thanks so much in advance!


----------



## juneping

serene_neo said:


> Hi, i hope these pictures are good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065875
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065876
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065878
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance!



i think i've seen HW like this on a downtown....but they look fine to me.
but wait for vesna to confirm the serial number.


----------



## vesna

serene_neo said:


> Hi, i hope these pictures are good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065875
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065876
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065878
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


 
serial number and tag are great, it is a stunning beauty !!!! all screams luxury YSL


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> vesan,
> 
> sorry i've been MIA....work was crazy and so was my life....


 
june !!!!!!!!!


----------



## batgirl77

vesna said:


> looks great from what I see, but to make sure (when you spend that amount of money) I would ask for back of the leather inner tag (where serial number is), and bottom of the zipper head with engraving, also zipper pull. It seems authentic.


 
Thank you Vesna for your help! The seller sent me some additional pics, though I think the tag photos are probably too blurry to be of any help. DOes it still seem authentic to you?

Thanks so much for help!


----------



## vesna

batgirl77 said:


> Thank you Vesna for your help! The seller sent me some additional pics, though I think the tag photos are probably too blurry to be of any help. DOes it still seem authentic to you?
> 
> Thanks so much for help!


 
looks great


----------



## batgirl77

Hi again! I've found another Teal easy listing, this time on Bonanzle. Can someone please authenticate for me? TIA! 

Item: ysl teal Easy
Listing Number: bonanzle
Seller: smoochie
Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smoochie/items/YSL_EASY_TOTE_TEAL
Comments: I asked the seller for some additional pics, so i will attach those as well, but I'm not sure the detail is clear enough for an authentication.


----------



## vesna

batgirl77 said:


> Hi again! I've found another Teal easy listing, this time on Bonanzle. Can someone please authenticate for me? TIA!
> 
> Item: ysl teal Easy
> Listing Number: bonanzle
> Seller: smoochie
> Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smoochie/items/YSL_EASY_TOTE_TEAL
> Comments: I asked the seller for some additional pics, so i will attach those as well, but I'm not sure the detail is clear enough for an authentication.


  pics are blurry, but tag looks OK, zipper pulls and underside of zipper head would be nice to have clear..cheers, V


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Item: Large Tribute Tote
Listing Number: 200458291844
Seller: butters301
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac3eca84
Comments: Authentic? Thanks!


----------



## juneping

scoobiesmomma said:


> Item: Large Tribute Tote
> Listing Number: 200458291844
> Seller: butters301
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac3eca84
> Comments: Authentic? Thanks!



the zipper looks good...wait for vesna to confirm other details.


----------



## bubbleloba

scoobiesmomma said:


> Item: Large Tribute Tote
> Listing Number: 200458291844
> Seller: butters301
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac3eca84
> Comments: Authentic? Thanks!



It's authentic.  Serial # and pictures of the bag all matched.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thank you!


----------



## vesna

scoobiesmomma said:


> Item: Large Tribute Tote
> Listing Number: 200458291844
> Seller: butters301
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac3eca84
> Comments: Authentic? Thanks!


 
I also think it is


----------



## kalilagirl

Item: Muse II Medium Croc embossed
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: fxy111
Link: http://www.femalenetwork.com/girltalk/index.php/topic,220950.0.html
Comments: Please authenticate. Thanks so much!


----------



## juneping

kalilagirl said:


> Item: Muse II Medium Croc embossed
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: fxy111
> Link: http://www.femalenetwork.com/girltalk/index.php/topic,220950.0.html
> Comments: Please authenticate. Thanks so much!



HW looks good...but i think you need to ask the seller for the back of the tag w/ the serial number so vesna can confirm.


----------



## vesna

kalilagirl said:


> Item: Muse II Medium Croc embossed
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: fxy111
> Link: http://www.femalenetwork.com/girltalk/index.php/topic,220950.0.html
> Comments: Please authenticate. Thanks so much!


 
fron of the tag looks good, serial number would be in the back, would be good to see it, everything else is great


----------



## lvailas

Hello,
Would you kindly authenticate this?

Item:YSL MUSE BAG - BLACK - OVERSIZE - CROC - AUTHENTIC -

Listing Number: 320508995785
Seller: honeysmudge
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-BL...temQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9fd328c9#shId
Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## juneping

lvailas said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly authenticate this?
> 
> Item:YSL MUSE BAG - BLACK - OVERSIZE - CROC - AUTHENTIC -
> 
> Listing Number: 320508995785
> Seller: honeysmudge
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-BL...temQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9fd328c9#shId
> Comments: Thank you!!



the HW checked out fine...wait for vesna to confirm other details.


----------



## darielle

Item: 100% Authentic YSL Pony Hair Muse Tote Bag! Amazing!
Listing Number: 120552354887
Seller: imlefthanded
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...54887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1314wt_1165
Comments: This seller has various bags authenticated by tpf members before, some were authentic and some were not. Thought I'd add this in. Thank you!!


----------



## serene_neo

vesna said:


> serial number and tag are great, it is a stunning beauty !!!! all screams luxury YSL




THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## fatumera

Please help authenticate this:

Item Name:  YSL Easy Tote
Item No.: 6453582
Seller ID: nailya01
Link: http://www.souq.com/YSL-very-nice-bag-Authentic/6453582-EN/

Thanks a bunch


----------



## pauline_sweden

Item:YSL BLACK PATENT LEATHER PLATFORM PUMPS 
Listing # 280487009515
link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280487009515&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seller:scottywhitt 

are these authentic...the seller gave me a code 220604 thats on the shoe
what do you say


----------



## juneping

darielle said:


> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Pony Hair Muse Tote Bag! Amazing!
> Listing Number: 120552354887
> Seller: imlefthanded
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...54887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1314wt_1165
> Comments: This seller has various bags authenticated by tpf members before, some were authentic and some were not. Thought I'd add this in. Thank you!!



the HW checked out fine except the lock...looks bit odd to me. wait for vesna to comment the other details.


----------



## juneping

fatumera said:


> Please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name:  YSL Easy Tote
> Item No.: 6453582
> Seller ID: nailya01
> Link: http://www.souq.com/YSL-very-nice-bag-Authentic/6453582-EN/
> 
> Thanks a bunch



i need clear close up pic of the zipper...may be vesna can help w/ the serial number...


----------



## staticsoliloquy

Do all YSL Roady have four protective metal feet at leather base? If not, then I may have bought a fake.

Thanks.


----------



## staticsoliloquy

staticsoliloquy said:


> Do all YSL Roady have four protective metal feet at leather base? If not, then I may have bought a fake.
> 
> Thanks.



As a follow up question, does anyone know if there is a black textured Roady? From purseblog, I know that the Roady comes in these styles: black patent leather, blue leather, red textured leather, black (silver) stingray embossed leather, black leather, and black leather with metal chain insert detail.

I'm not too worried about the metal feet because this picture from PurseBlog didn't have any: http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/ysl-roady.html


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

[FONT=&quot]I lost my mind and bought this Muse from a consignment shop in VA.  The owners assured me that the original owner was able to very its authenticity, but now that it's here, I'd like to be sure. Would you please give me your opinion.
[/FONT]


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

A few more...


----------



## juneping

JJ'S MAMA said:


> [FONT=&quot]I lost my mind and bought this Muse from a consignment shop in VA.  The owners assured me that the original owner was able to very its authenticity, but now that it's here, I'd like to be sure. Would you please give me your opinion.
> [/FONT]



it's fake. sorry. hope you get your money back.
the HW and tag are all wrong.


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

What an idiot-I should have known better.  
Thanks!!!! I will definitely get my money back.


----------



## ch_coco

vesna said:


> Hi,
> 
> #1 need pics of back of the tag, bottom middle foot, zipper head with engraving
> 
> #2 looks authentic
> 
> I do not know really about the prices, some regarded as classics never go on sale, but I don't know if black patent would be that or not
> 
> I think if you popst a separate thread with that question Cosmo and many others who are ner YSL stores and outlets will be able to help you



Quote:100% AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2
Seller:summerlem0n
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTH-YSL-...ht_5596wt_1167

I have seen this recently on ebay which was discussed on page 63 this topic. so this is authentic? I really like to have it if it is real.


----------



## vesna

lvailas said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly authenticate this?
> 
> Item:YSL MUSE BAG - BLACK - OVERSIZE - CROC - AUTHENTIC -
> 
> Listing Number: 320508995785
> Seller: honeysmudge
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-BL...temQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9fd328c9#shId
> Comments: Thank you!!


 
I have never seen a tag in this leather honestly. Everything looks good, just I have never seen this, so......wish you all the best


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Pony Hair Muse Tote Bag! Amazing!
> Listing Number: 120552354887
> Seller: imlefthanded
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...54887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1314wt_1165
> Comments: This seller has various bags authenticated by tpf members before, some were authentic and some were not. Thought I'd add this in. Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

fatumera said:


> Please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Easy Tote
> Item No.: 6453582
> Seller ID: nailya01
> Link: http://www.souq.com/YSL-very-nice-bag-Authentic/6453582-EN/
> 
> Thanks a bunch


 
looks good as far as tag goes


----------



## vesna

fatumera said:


> Please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Easy Tote
> Item No.: 6453582
> Seller ID: nailya01
> Link: http://www.souq.com/YSL-very-nice-bag-Authentic/6453582-EN/
> 
> Thanks a bunch


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

JJ'S MAMA said:


> What an idiot-I should have known better.
> Thanks!!!! I will definitely get my money back.


 
I am so sorry, it is fake. let us know how it ended. best, Vesna


----------



## ch_coco

sorry i think the old link is not valid.

item:100% AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2
listing no: 170462065567
Seller:summerlem0n
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170462065567&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

ch_coco said:


> sorry i think the old link is not valid.
> 
> item:100% AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2
> listing no: 170462065567
> Seller:summerlem0n
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170462065567&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

staticsoliloquy said:


> As a follow up question, does anyone know if there is a black textured Roady? From purseblog, I know that the Roady comes in these styles: black patent leather, blue leather, red textured leather, black (silver) stingray embossed leather, black leather, and black leather with metal chain insert detail.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the metal feet because this picture from PurseBlog didn't have any: http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/ysl-roady.html


 
I believe this is the one you are asking about


----------



## ch_coco

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 
thank you for reassuring. you are really good at this.


----------



## staticsoliloquy

vesna said:


> I believe this is the one you are asking about



yes!! which roady is this? when did it come out?


----------



## staticsoliloquy

vesna said:


> I believe this is the one you are asking about



Dear Vesna,

Here are the requested front tag pictures. I took them on my iphone so it's a bit blurry. Please let me know if you need clearer ones.


----------



## vesna

staticsoliloquy said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Here are the requested front tag pictures. I took them on my iphone so it's a bit blurry. Please let me know if you need clearer ones.


 
Dear staticsoliloquy

I believe it is fall 2009 according to reference library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-roady-hobos-here-508856.html

this tag looks good


----------



## michlhw

hi! can someone help authenticate this please? 
Item:muse OS 
Listing Number:170470436587
Seller:margottenenbaumcouture  
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0d46eeb
Comments: i have never seen a muse in watermelon before.  it looks like it's patent. (not a preference) i'm in love with my chocolate muse wallet (vesna thanks again for helping to authenticate!) and would prefer to get a chocolate one, but i'm intrigued by the watermelon color.  is it legit?


----------



## vesna

michlhw said:


> hi! can someone help authenticate this please?
> Item:muse OS
> Listing Number:170470436587
> Seller:margottenenbaumcouture
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0d46eeb
> Comments: i have never seen a muse in watermelon before. it looks like it's patent. (not a preference) i'm in love with my chocolate muse wallet (vesna thanks again for helping to authenticate!) and would prefer to get a chocolate one, but i'm intrigued by the watermelon color. is it legit?


 
sorry it ended...looks good as far as tags, it is patent, I have never heard of the color, but hardware looks good to me  too, June will know better


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> sorry it ended...looks good as far as tags, it is patent, I have never heard of the color, but hardware looks good to me  too, June will know better



the HW checked out fine. color is so pretty.


----------



## michlhw

juneping said:


> the HW checked out fine. color is so pretty.



distraught that it's off ebay now! where did it go? ::C thanks for the verification though!


----------



## darielle

vesna said:


>


 Thank you so much Vesna and juneping!


----------



## kitkathiro

Item:YSL Croc Embossed Muse 2 handbag
Listing Number: not applicable
Seller: windykat (ebay)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_574wt_1167
Comments: i wanna bid this bag,but still curious whether its authentic or not,could u please help me to authenticate this,cos i really love it  thx


----------



## vdovkn

I've got this bag from someone I know and said I'll pay if it's the real thing. Something tells me it's a fake  but I'd like your opinion on it. I've taken a few pictures, can you please help me authenticate it. I would really like to know why as I want to learn and find that perfect bargain!
Here are the links:
front of the bag http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394346_o.jpg
bottom http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394580_o.jpg
lock http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394400_o.jpg
zips http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394496_o.jpg
labels http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394646_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394689_o.jpg


----------



## juneping

kitkathiro said:


> Item:YSL Croc Embossed Muse 2 handbag
> Listing Number: not applicable
> Seller: windykat (ebay)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_574wt_1167
> Comments: i wanna bid this bag,but still curious whether its authentic or not,could u please help me to authenticate this,cos i really love it  thx



there's only one center foot image of the HW...it looks good to me. the color is so pretty.


----------



## juneping

vdovkn said:


> I've got this bag from someone I know and said I'll pay if it's the real thing. Something tells me it's a fake  but I'd like your opinion on it. I've taken a few pictures, can you please help me authenticate it. I would really like to know why as I want to learn and find that perfect bargain!
> Here are the links:
> front of the bag http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394346_o.jpg
> bottom http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394580_o.jpg
> lock http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394400_o.jpg
> zips http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394496_o.jpg
> labels http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394646_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394689_o.jpg



i am sorry that you were right....it's fake.
it's by experience.....once you look or have a real YSL...you can tell.


----------



## Tuia

Hi!
I would like to know whether this is authentic or not.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT - "PETALE" bag -Camel Color Purse
Listing number:140397145911
Seller: nepalnese
Auction link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140397145911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bubbleloba

vdovkn said:


> I've got this bag from someone I know and said I'll pay if it's the real thing. Something tells me it's a fake  but I'd like your opinion on it. I've taken a few pictures, can you please help me authenticate it. I would really like to know why as I want to learn and find that perfect bargain!
> Here are the links:
> front of the bag http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394346_o.jpg
> bottom http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394580_o.jpg
> lock http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394400_o.jpg
> zips http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394496_o.jpg
> labels http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394646_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394689_o.jpg



I agree with juneping, this is definitely a fake.  The tags and the YSL logo etched on the lock are tell signs.


----------



## vesna

kitkathiro said:


> Item:YSL Croc Embossed Muse 2 handbag
> Listing Number: not applicable
> Seller: windykat (ebay)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_574wt_1167
> Comments: i wanna bid this bag,but still curious whether its authentic or not,could u please help me to authenticate this,cos i really love it  thx


 
tag looks OK, such a gorgeous bag !


----------



## vesna

vdovkn said:


> I've got this bag from someone I know and said I'll pay if it's the real thing. Something tells me it's a fake but I'd like your opinion on it. I've taken a few pictures, can you please help me authenticate it. I would really like to know why as I want to learn and find that perfect bargain!
> Here are the links:
> front of the bag http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394346_o.jpg
> bottom http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394580_o.jpg
> lock http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394400_o.jpg
> zips http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394496_o.jpg
> labels http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394646_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/1/7/3/1/webimg/362394689_o.jpg


 
tag is all wrong, sorry


----------



## vesna

Tuia said:


> Hi!
> I would like to know whether this is authentic or not.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT - "PETALE" bag -Camel Color Purse
> Listing number:140397145911
> Seller: nepalnese
> Auction link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140397145911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
all looks good


----------



## kitkathiro

vesna said:


> tag looks OK, such a gorgeous bag !



thank you juneping and vesna for ur help,finally i won the bag ,so happyy,,
thank you so much


----------



## windykat

kitkathiro said:


> Item:YSL Croc Embossed Muse 2 handbag
> Listing Number: not applicable
> Seller: windykat (ebay)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_574wt_1167
> Comments: i wanna bid this bag,but still curious whether its authentic or not,could u please help me to authenticate this,cos i really love it  thx


 
Hi there! It's my bag and it's authentic.  Thanks to the ladies of TPF for their thumbs up.


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi there! It's my bag and it's authentic.  Thanks to the ladies of TPF for their thumbs up.


 
it is so pretty


----------



## juneping

windykat said:


> Hi there! It's my bag and it's authentic.  Thanks to the ladies of TPF for their thumbs up.



when i saw the shoes/closet background...i knew it's authentic...


----------



## asianjade

Hi, I love this red YSL and really don't mind one of the zipper pulls missing. Could someone help me to authenticate this bag.  Thanks in advance.

Item Name : YSL Patent Leather Handbag
ID# : 320511921181
Seller : chipsdance


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Please help me authenticate this bag. Many thanks.

Item:YSL black leather handbag - LOVER

Listing Number: 110516015004
Seller: luxlittlething
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110516015004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## asianjade

asianjade said:


> Hi, I love this red YSL and really don't mind one of the zipper pulls missing. Could someone help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name : YSL Patent Leather Handbag
> ID# : 320511921181
> Seller : chipsdance


 Forgot the link. Here :

Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Patent-Leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fffcc1d


----------



## darielle

vesna said:


>



I WON THE BAG!! 
I'm supposed to collect the bag tomorrow, cos the seller's local. Will post pictures here of it then, need your help again to make sure my new baby's real.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## vesna

asianjade said:


> Forgot the link. Here :
> 
> Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Patent-Leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fffcc1d


 
I do not know this style, but if you have photo of the inner lether tag front and back as well as the bottom of the zipper head, I would be able to say something about the authenticity, V


----------



## vesna

bagatfirstsight said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Many thanks.
> 
> Item:YSL black leather handbag - LOVER
> 
> Listing Number: 110516015004
> Seller: luxlittlething
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110516015004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
seems OK, but I would like to see inner leather tag front and back as well as the bottom of zipper head with engraving. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> I WON THE BAG!!
> I'm supposed to collect the bag tomorrow, cos the seller's local. Will post pictures here of it then, need your help again to make sure my new baby's real.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!


 
wow, congrats !!!!!!   I am sure all is fie, but please post pics when you get it


----------



## jynnantonnyx

Hi there,

I found this in a local thrift store, so I'm not too sure if it's authentic or not. Haven't found a serial number yet, though, so I'm a little doubtful. But it took me forever to find the serial number on a Fendi of a similar style I found a while back. Anyway here are some pictures. It was a bargin at $3.99. If authentic, if you could give me some idea of what it is, that'd be great!


----------



## asianjade

Thanks, I've asked more photo from seller hopefully she reply.



vesna said:


> I do not know this style, but if you have photo of the inner lether tag front and back as well as the bottom of the zipper head, I would be able to say something about the authenticity, V


----------



## asianjade

asianjade said:


> Thanks, I've asked more photo from seller hopefully she reply.


 
Seller sent me more photo. Here is the link:

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab109/asianjade_album/?action=view&current=IMG_0955.jpg

Thank you so much for your kind assistance.


----------



## asianjade

vesna said:


> wow, congrats !!!!!! I am sure all is fie, but please post pics when you get it


 

Congratulation!!!


----------



## darielle

jynnantonnyx said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I found this in a local thrift store, so I'm not too sure if it's authentic or not. Haven't found a serial number yet, though, so I'm a little doubtful. But it took me forever to find the serial number on a Fendi of a similar style I found a while back. Anyway here are some pictures. It was a bargin at $3.99. If authentic, if you could give me some idea of what it is, that'd be great!



I've a vintage YSL small hand-carry from the 70s. You might try to look at online guides to give you an idea of when this was made? Thing is, there aren't a lot of resources for vintage YSL. I don't think they had serial no. coding back in those days - my bag doesn't, but I could be wrong.

Thats a cute piece you got though, and $3.99 is almost nothing


----------



## darielle

asianjade said:


> Congratulation!!!



thanks all of you, I'm so excited! I can't wait to hold her.


----------



## juneping

asianjade said:


> Thanks, I've asked more photo from seller hopefully she reply.



i can't tell...all her HW photos are quite blurry....sorry


----------



## lavender.love

hi ladies, could u please help authenticate this bag please? i put in a bid without thinking & didnt expect to win it...

thank u oh so much!

regards, lav

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Blk Patent Tote Bag Hobo Purse L
Listing Number:180489599877
Seller: shopitbeverlyhills 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3054wt_941
Comments:


----------



## juneping

lavender.love said:


> hi ladies, could u please help authenticate this bag please? i put in a bid without thinking & didnt expect to win it...
> 
> thank u oh so much!
> 
> regards, lav
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Blk Patent Tote Bag Hobo Purse L
> Listing Number:180489599877
> Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3054wt_941
> Comments:



the HW looks good...wait for vesna to confirm the tag and other detail.


----------



## vesna

lavender.love said:


> hi ladies, could u please help authenticate this bag please? i put in a bid without thinking & didnt expect to win it...
> 
> thank u oh so much!
> 
> regards, lav
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Blk Patent Tote Bag Hobo Purse L
> Listing Number:180489599877
> Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3054wt_941
> Comments:


 
seems fine to me, when you get it and you have any concerns, please post more pics (back of zipper head to see engraving), then we will congratulate you, seems like lovely bag


----------



## vesna

asianjade said:


> Seller sent me more photo. Here is the link:
> 
> http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab109/asianjade_album/?action=view&current=IMG_0955.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind assistance.


 
I have never seen a tag like this, which does not mean it is not real. Zipper head has YSL which is good, but I can not really say anything, because I have never seen anything similar. Sorry, Vesna


----------



## asianjade

Thanks, Vesna


Appreciated very much.


----------



## pauline_sweden

HI!!
Please help me with these shoes.. are they authentic?

Item: AUTHENTIC BrandNew YSL YVES SAINT Laurent Heels - Sz 38
Listing Number: 320514603344
Seller: palepinkpolish 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320514603344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: Yves Saint Laurent - Tribtoo - nude/beige/gold - Pumps
Listing Number: 140398203716
Seller: jaxxbrand 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140398203716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


thank you girls


----------



## ems1198

Hi ladies!

Please help me with this bag 
Item:Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2/Two $1995
Listing Number:170470906868
Seller:jizzabellahendricks
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170470906868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you in advance


----------



## juneping

ems1198 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Please help me with this bag
> Item:Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2/Two $1995
> Listing Number:170470906868
> Seller:jizzabellahendricks
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170470906868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance



please ask the seller for clear close up pictures of the tag front and back, zipper and center foot with YSL logo.


----------



## lavender.love

vesna said:


> seems fine to me, when you get it and you have any concerns, please post more pics (back of zipper head to see engraving), then we will congratulate you, seems like lovely bag


Thank u so much! I'm eagerly waiting for this muse! I mean, i was really taken aback that I had won it at a third of retail price only! so i was kinda suspicious. BUT...like u say, i can only 'congratulate' my 'good deal' after I have double checked with u guys again on the zipper head etc...

u babes are the very best. I wish u all the best in your lives. I believe in karma- u get what u give...so i'm sure all your efforts in helping us 'damsels in distress' will be rewarded somehow, one day...

hugs!
lavinia


----------



## lavender.love

juneping said:


> the HW looks good...wait for vesna to confirm the tag and other detail.


Thank u so much! I'm eagerly waiting for this muse! I mean, i was really taken aback that I had won it at a third of retail price only! so i was kinda suspicious. BUT...like u say, i can only 'congratulate' my 'good deal' after I have double checked with u guys again on the zipper head etc...

u babes are the very best. I wish u all the best in your lives. I believe in karma- u get what u give...so i'm sure all your efforts in helping us 'damsels in distress' will be rewarded somehow, one day...

hugs!
lavinia


----------



## vesna

lavender.love said:


> Thank u so much! I'm eagerly waiting for this muse! I mean, i was really taken aback that I had won it at a third of retail price only! so i was kinda suspicious. BUT...like u say, i can only 'congratulate' my 'good deal' after I have double checked with u guys again on the zipper head etc...
> 
> u babes are the very best. I wish u all the best in your lives. I believe in karma- u get what u give...so i'm sure all your efforts in helping us 'damsels in distress' will be rewarded somehow, one day...
> 
> hugs!
> lavinia


 
I am really happy to help with what I know, which is very limited....I have got every bag I own for about 1/3 of retail, and I have to thank amazing girls on tPF - various other forums - Miu Miu, Fendi, Prada, Balenciaga....I just yesterday identified that my Balenciaga wallet was an amazingly good FAKE (it took me and the girls a long time to identify fake Lampo zipper). Well, the seller did not recognize either (fine second hand boutique, they just thought they knew how to authenticate), finally they accepted return


----------



## priscy

Please help authenticate this bag 

Yves Saint Laurent Sac Y Tote (The first bag of the seller's list)

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=643919

TIA


----------



## juneping

priscy said:


> Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Sac Y Tote (The first bag of the seller's list)
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=643919
> 
> TIA



hope vesna can help with the tag...
but i would love to see close up pic of HW just to make sure.


----------



## Gablala

Hi, I've been wanting to buy a large muse for the longest time - I just couldn't decide what color - patent blue, gray or black.
Finally I found a different shade, I'm just not certain if its the real thing.

Pls help me.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33196&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## juneping

Gablala said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to buy a large muse for the longest time - I just couldn't decide what color - patent blue, gray or black.
> Finally I found a different shade, I'm just not certain if its the real thing.
> 
> Pls help me.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33196&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259



please ask the seller to send you clear close up pic of zipper.


----------



## vesna

Gablala said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to buy a large muse for the longest time - I just couldn't decide what color - patent blue, gray or black.
> Finally I found a different shade, I'm just not certain if its the real thing.
> 
> Pls help me.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33196&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
tag looks OK, but, as June said, harware would be good to see


----------



## vesna

priscy said:


> Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Sac Y Tote (The first bag of the seller's list)
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=643919
> 
> TIA


 
well, something is off with the tag, actually differs just a bit from the tags I am used to see, maybe it is light, I don't know, but I can not tell if it is genuine, sorry...hope someone who saw this bag in real life will chime in


----------



## payal

Hello, could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?


Item: Brown Yves St Laurent leather shoulder bucket bag 
Listing Number: 300412461409
Seller: greenie218http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/greenie218/
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300412461409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:     Low price worries me as does the fact that the seller bought the bag from ebay herself!

Thanks, this will be much appreciated!


----------



## juneping

payal said:


> Hello, could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Brown Yves St Laurent leather shoulder bucket bag
> Listing Number: 300412461409
> Seller: greenie218
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300412461409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:     Low price worries me as does the fact that the seller bought the bag from ebay herself!
> 
> Thanks, this will be much appreciated!



i think someone asked us about something like this in red a while back. i am sorry that i am not familiar with this style at all.


----------



## snowballkitten

*guys,could you please help me look this bag?*

*Thank you in advance *

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b0664671


----------



## lavender.love

dearest & most wonderful ladies, Juneping & Vesna,

Once again, I cannot gush enough on how helpful you guys have been. And yes, the internet has really empowered us ladies! in educating us like this forum, in community like the friendships we build, and of coz in finding amazing designer bargains!!! 

so back to my bag....
 I have received it!  i am very pleased with it overall. BUT am extremely upset that there's a HUGE tear on the lining near the zipper that was NOT disclosed at all in the listing! what should i do!?! i know that its already a bargain price. BUT, its not fair that I have to bear the cost of repairs since its not mentioned right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3054wt_941

and also, here is a pic of the under of the zipper. Please please tell me its authentic 

much appreciated,
ever grateful,
lavinia


----------



## bubbleloba

^The bag is authentic.

What I would suggest is to contact the seller and inquire about the tear in the bag.  See if you can get a discount.  I'm not sure how much the repair will cost.

But, if you are really bothered by the tear, you can always ask to return the bag for full refund since the flaw was not disclosed.  Make sure you save all communications with the seller in case you have to escalate the case via PayPal.


----------



## ghostdog

Item: Mens Yves Saint Laurent T Shirt
Listing Number: 380212307153
Seller: rageclothing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-Yves-Saint...A_MC_Shirts?hash=item58866b64d1#ht_2343wt_976
Comments: what do you think? real or fake?


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Hi Ladies

Could be of some assistance please. I will like to know if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks in advance for your time and help 

Item: YSL MUSE XL
Seller:  Strictly Pursonal from www.malleries.com
Item #: MAL-245-27236
Link: http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-yves-saint-laurent-xl-black-leather-muse-bag-i-27236-s-245.html


----------



## juneping

bubbleloba said:


> ^The bag is authentic.
> 
> What I would suggest is to contact the seller and inquire about the tear in the bag.  See if you can get a discount.  I'm not sure how much the repair will cost.
> 
> But, if you are really bothered by the tear, you can always ask to return the bag for full refund since the flaw was not disclosed.  Make sure you save all communications with the seller in case you have to escalate the case via PayPal.



great advice.
you can ask a YSL store where and how much to repair and send the quote to the seller and ask for the money.


----------



## juneping

Lady_Exclusive said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Could be of some assistance please. I will like to know if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks in advance for your time and help
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE XL
> Seller:  Strictly Pursonal from www.malleries.com
> Item #: MAL-245-27236
> Link: http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-yves-saint-laurent-xl-black-leather-muse-bag-i-27236-s-245.html



only the image of the zipper was very small that i can't tell...wait for vesna to confirm the tag and serial number.


----------



## vesna

snowballkitten said:


> *guys,could you please help me look this bag?*
> 
> *Thank you in advance *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b0664671


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> ^The bag is authentic.
> 
> What I would suggest is to contact the seller and inquire about the tear in the bag. See if you can get a discount. I'm not sure how much the repair will cost.
> 
> But, if you are really bothered by the tear, you can always ask to return the bag for full refund since the flaw was not disclosed. Make sure you save all communications with the seller in case you have to escalate the case via PayPal.


 
I agree, I got money back like that via payPal, just made clear photos ,myself and saved auction in pdf format for future reference with payPal. In my case did not need to, because the seller saw payPal claim and at once agree to pay. Good luck

yes, zipper is great


----------



## vesna

Lady_Exclusive said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Could be of some assistance please. I will like to know if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks in advance for your time and help
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE XL
> Seller: Strictly Pursonal from www.malleries.com
> Item #: MAL-245-27236
> Link: http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-yves-saint-laurent-xl-black-leather-muse-bag-i-27236-s-245.html


 
it looks OK


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

vesna said:


> it looks OK


 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## hdh2k

hi ladies, 

can you please help authenticating this bag:

item: ysl patent roady
seller: *bargainxo* ( 191pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconTealStar_25x25.gif) 
listing: 170470067308
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170470067308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

comments: seller and i may be able to work something out even though the auction has ended. 

thanks so much for your help in advance! holly


----------



## bagrebel

Hey ladies,

Would you please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag for my sister. She has got this bag as a secondhand where a seller is 100% sure that it's authentic. Only the bag itself was received, no dust bag or any cards. However, something is kinda bothering me about this bag such as the tag inside and its hardware. The seller said to my sister that she accepts refund only if the bag is fake, so I just want to make sure that my sister got the real thing from her own savings. 

Thank you so much for your help. 

Ps. I have loads of pictures, and I've tried to put all pictures all, but it uses lots of spaces. In order to make it short, please access though these links:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3431.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3432.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3437.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3438.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3290.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3440.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3442.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3443.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3445.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3446.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3447.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3449.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3450.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3288.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3289.jpg


----------



## vesna

hdh2k said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can you please help authenticating this bag:
> 
> item: ysl patent roady
> seller: *bargainxo* ( 191pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconTealStar_25x25.gif)
> listing: 170470067308
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170470067308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> comments: seller and i may be able to work something out even though the auction has ended.
> 
> thanks so much for your help in advance! holly


 
looks OK to me, gorgeous color !!!!!


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag for my sister. She has got this bag as a secondhand where a seller is 100% sure that it's authentic. Only the bag itself was received, no dust bag or any cards. However, something is kinda bothering me about this bag such as the tag inside and its hardware. The seller said to my sister that she accepts refund only if the bag is fake, so I just want to make sure that my sister got the real thing from her own savings.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Ps. I have loads of pictures, and I've tried to put all pictures all, but it uses lots of spaces. In order to make it short, please access though these links:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3431.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3432.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3437.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3438.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3290.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3440.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3442.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3443.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3445.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3446.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3447.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3449.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3450.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3288.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3289.jpg


 
I am terribly bothered by this bag ! Just to clarify, I am not an expert, just have quite a few and can comment often when i see OK or not.  I have never seen lighter stitching (not matching), tag is off , hardware looks fine but something is off...I just can not figure it out (and I have two rive gauches !!!!)

I saw this fake one with light stitching, and also has detailling very similar

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Yves-Saint-...-15355080?source=eisi&sq=rive+gauche+tote+YSL

I would love to wait for Juneping's comment, but I am sure this is a fake bag


----------



## bagrebel

vesna said:


> I am terribly bothered by this bag ! Just to clarify, I am not an expert, just have quite a few and can comment often when i see OK or not. I have never seen lighter stitching (not matching), tag is off , hardware looks fine but something is off...I just can not figure it out (and I have two rive gauches !!!!)
> 
> I saw this fake one with light stitching, and also has detailling very similar
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Yves-Saint-...-15355080?source=eisi&sq=rive+gauche+tote+YSL
> 
> I would love to wait for Juneping's comment, but I am sure this is a fake bag


 

OMG!!! Thx you so much Vesna. I'll wait for Juneping for another comfirmation about this bag then. As far, my sis has already taken ur comment to tell the seller whom she bought this bag from. Let's see the seller's responsibility about this.

For more help, would you please authenticate this bag for my friend. Here is a history of this bag. She has got this bag from someone she knows who bought this bag from a brandname shop ( as a firsthand) for a few years. However, it seems like someone has ready posted this bag on previous page, but here, i provide you more pictures of details--hardware, cards, and dustbag. According to the card, this bag was from 2006 collection. And I did google, and found a similiar one in different color. 

Thx for your help in advance. Actually, I'm a big fan of YSL, but have only mudium muse II and medium downtown...and hope I have them more this soon 

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3316.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3317.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3318.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3319.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3320.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3323.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3324.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3328.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3329.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3331.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3332.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3333.jpg


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> OMG!!! Thx you so much Vesna. I'll wait for Juneping for another comfirmation about this bag then. As far, my sis has already taken ur comment to tell the seller whom she bought this bag from. Let's see the seller's responsibility about this.
> 
> For more help, would you please authenticate this bag for my friend. Here is a history of this bag. She has got this bag from someone she knows who bought this bag from a brandname shop ( as a firsthand) for a few years. However, it seems like someone has ready posted this bag on previous page, but here, i provide you more pictures of details--hardware, cards, and dustbag. According to the card, this bag was from 2006 collection. And I did google, and found a similiar one in different color.
> 
> Thx for your help in advance. Actually, I'm a big fan of YSL, but have only mudium muse II and medium downtown...and hope I have them more this soon
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3316.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3317.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3318.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3319.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3320.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3323.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3324.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3328.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3329.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3331.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3332.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3333.jpg


 
this has papers that correspond to tag, but again, I have not seen a tag in the color of the bag (besides Muse II) before. Could be that all is OK because details look OK, but I am not certain because I do not have one myself to check. I am hoping that someone who has this type of bag would chime in. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## juneping

bagrebel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this YSL Rive Gauche bag for my sister. She has got this bag as a secondhand where a seller is 100% sure that it's authentic. Only the bag itself was received, no dust bag or any cards. However, something is kinda bothering me about this bag such as the tag inside and its hardware. The seller said to my sister that she accepts refund only if the bag is fake, so I just want to make sure that my sister got the real thing from her own savings.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Ps. I have loads of pictures, and I've tried to put all pictures all, but it uses lots of spaces. In order to make it short, please access though these links:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3431.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3432.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3437.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3438.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3290.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3440.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3442.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3443.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3445.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3446.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3447.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3449.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3450.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3288.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/hotcha_m/DSCF3289.jpg



there are at least 5 pics about the same ysl button....i have to say i agree to vesna...the logo looks bit off. can't really explain why and the HW doesn't look aged. i believe most older bags' HW look aged...
i'd pass this one just not worth the stress....


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> this has papers that correspond to tag, but again, I have not seen a tag in the color of the bag (besides Muse II) before. Could be that all is OK because details look OK, but I am not certain because I do not have one myself to check. I am hoping that someone who has this type of bag would chime in. Cheers, Vesna



i haven't seen this bag neither...the HW looks okay to me......


----------



## bagrebel

Hey ladies,

Much thanks to both Vesna and Juneping. Thanks for you help 

btw, here is a picture of a bag in the same model that I forgot to upload and show you.







Credit from this link: http://toosan.wordpress.com/page/13/

Have a nice day


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Hi Ladies, 

Could you please give me some assistance on this item TIA!

Item: YSL 2007 SAC DOUBLE Tote 
Item#:320516982686
Seller: ocbratbags 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-2...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa04d079e

Would you say this is authentic?


----------



## juneping

Lady_Exclusive said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please give me some assistance on this item TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL 2007 SAC DOUBLE Tote
> Item#:320516982686
> Seller: ocbratbags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-2...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa04d079e
> 
> Would you say this is authentic?


sorry...i think i've seen this bag couple of times here but i can't tell. wait for vesna to confirm this bag.


----------



## kcdee0527

Item: YSL rive gauche tote
Item#:110522186871 (ebay philippines)
Seller: brandedcollection10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Sale-Croc-Patent...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item19bba2bc77

pls authenticate!tnx


----------



## kiba11

Item: YSL Tribute sandal
Listing Number: 120557762884
Seller: calisnoopy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Authentic-YSL-Yv...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Comments:
Hey ladies, after seeing the ysl tributes that everyone has I've fallen in love with them!
What do you guys think about these sandals ? =)

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

Lady_Exclusive said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please give me some assistance on this item TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL 2007 SAC DOUBLE Tote
> Item#:320516982686
> Seller: ocbratbags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-2...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa04d079e
> 
> Would you say this is authentic?


 
I am sorry, I do not know this type.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi all, I am new to ysl and was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these:

Item: stunning YSL tribute platform shoes size 38
Listing Number:230464525856
Seller:lionlisa6567
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stunning-YSL-...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a8c19620
Comments: lovely colour - do you think the photos are accurate and do they run true to size? 

thanks so much in advance....


----------



## juneping

kcdee0527 said:


> Item: YSL rive gauche tote
> Item#:110522186871 (ebay philippines)
> Seller: brandedcollection10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Sale-Croc-Patent...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item19bba2bc77
> 
> pls authenticate!tnx



it looks off...i don' think it's authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

kiba11 said:


> Item: YSL Tribute sandal
> Listing Number: 120557762884
> Seller: calisnoopy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Authentic-YSL-Yv...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Comments:
> Hey ladies, after seeing the ysl tributes that everyone has I've fallen in love with them!
> What do you guys think about these sandals ? =)
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic .  You may want to ask for a close up photo of the shoe size just to confirm though.


----------



## kiba11

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic .  You may want to ask for a close up photo of the shoe size just to confirm though.



Thank you so much! =)
I'm excited to see how it'll go!


----------



## serene_neo

Hi.... Just a quick question - do the new dustbags come in double layers  - with a white inner bag in addition to the black one on the outside? My new muse comes with one like that and when compared with the one that I got with my first muse 5 years ago, the dust bag on that one didn't have the additional bag stitched on inside. 

Many thanks


----------



## vesna

serene_neo said:


> Hi.... Just a quick question - do the new dustbags come in double layers - with a white inner bag in addition to the black one on the outside? My new muse comes with one like that and when compared with the one that I got with my first muse 5 years ago, the dust bag on that one didn't have the additional bag stitched on inside.
> 
> Many thanks


 
It does have two - white flannel and black satin, I have quite a few from the past and new and they differ from black with no signature, black with YSL and the new black and white inside


----------



## vesna

kcdee0527 said:


> Item: YSL rive gauche tote
> Item#:110522186871 (ebay philippines)
> Seller: brandedcollection10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Sale-Croc-Patent...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item19bba2bc77
> 
> pls authenticate!tnx


 
I think it is not authentic


----------



## serene_neo

vesna said:


> it does have two - white flannel and black satin, i have quite a few from the past and new and they differ from black with no signature, black with ysl and the new black and white inside



thanks!!!


----------



## batgirl77

My teal Easy has finally arrived! I had it authenticated here 1st, but some of the photos were blurry, so I just want to confirm authenticity before I leave feedback for the seller.  Please let me know if you need any additional pics!

Description:  Teal medium/large Easy



























Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

batgirl77 said:


> My teal Easy has finally arrived! I had it authenticated here 1st, but some of the photos were blurry, so I just want to confirm authenticity before I leave feedback for the seller. Please let me know if you need any additional pics!
> 
> Description: Teal medium/large Easy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
this is such an amazing bag, congrats !!!!! Authentic and beautiful


----------



## batgirl77

^^thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I'm totally in love with it - my first YSL!


----------



## tippyknu

hi! could someone please authenticate this:

Item: YSL Muse Two
Item#:230463525309
Seller: channelraver
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230463525309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId

thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

tippyknu said:


> hi! could someone please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two
> Item#:230463525309
> Seller: channelraver
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230463525309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
> 
> thanks in advance!!


 
hi, it looks OK for now. We also need some hardware closeups, like bottom feet, zipper pull as well as head of the zipper-the bottom of it with engraving.


----------



## juneping

tippyknu said:


> hi! could someone please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two
> Item#:230463525309
> Seller: channelraver
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230463525309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
> 
> thanks in advance!!


it looks authentic BUT please ask seller for the tag front and back, close up of zipper and center foot just to be sure.


----------



## awysBB

Can you experts authenticate this: 

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ostrich Leather Downtown Bag
Listing Number:270567323862
Selleroseyls
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3eff11b8d6 

Comments: No


----------



## vesna

awysBB said:


> Can you experts authenticate this:
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ostrich Leather Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:270567323862
> Selleroseyls
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3eff11b8d6
> 
> Comments: No


 
I do not think so, something is fishy there, should have suede lining and slightly different tag


----------



## jpnocom

Hi, can someone pls authenticate this? Thanks so much for the help! will upload 5 more pictures. thanks!


----------



## jpnocom

additional photos for my post #1141. thanks!


----------



## tabbyco

Item: YSL Roady Grey Patent leather large 
Listing Number: 170475503783
Seller: bargainxo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_7454wt_1167
Comments: Does anyone know the retail on this bag as well??


----------



## juneping

jpnocom said:


> additional photos for my post #1141. thanks!



something about the HW looks off to me....vesna, what is your opinion?
jpnocom, can you please take picture of the tag front and back? so vesna can confirm.


----------



## jpnocom

juneping said:


> something about the HW looks off to me....vesna, what is your opinion?
> jpnocom, can you please take picture of the tag front and back? so vesna can confirm.


 
Hi juneping, what do u mean by tag? So I can ask the seller to take picture. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

jpnocom said:


> additional photos for my post #1141. thanks!


 
I would really need to see the inner tag as June said, front and back as well as the back side of zipper pull where there is engraving


----------



## vesna

jpnocom said:


> Hi juneping, what do u mean by tag? So I can ask the seller to take picture. Thanks!


 
thee is a zipped pocket inside the bag on the back wall, under the zipper there is a leather label with YvesSaintLaurent on the front and serial number on the back..please ask seller for clear photos of both sides of the tag as well as bottom side of the zipper head (those outer zippers) where there is engraving...I think this will help to be more certain


----------



## vesna

tabbyco said:


> Item: YSL Roady Grey Patent leather large
> Listing Number: 170475503783
> Seller: bargainxo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_7454wt_1167
> Comments: Does anyone know the retail on this bag as well??


  this one looks good, but I do not know the retail, perhaps YSL site has them still ?


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Suede Brown Bag 
Listing Number: 270565131234
Seller: *americanwarrior*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270565131234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## RaLoveCL

also 

Item: Authentic AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG BROWN 
Listing Number: 300418976679
Seller: *thinkinkincorporated*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418976679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

RaLoveCL said:


> also
> 
> Item: Authentic AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG BROWN
> Listing Number: 300418976679
> Seller: *thinkinkincorporated*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418976679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
wow, great taste RaLoveCL, I have not seen any one if them in person, but they both look amazing. The first - I would love to see the front of the leather tag which has serail number photographed as well as zipper pull a little closer, but looks genuine to me.

This one looks stunning but inner label would be great to see to authenticate. I do not think it is its box (looks narrow for the bag), is there a satin bag with it..I do not know


----------



## RaLoveCL

vesna said:


> wow, great taste RaLoveCL, I have not seen any one if them in person, but they both look amazing. The first - I would love to see the front of the leather tag which has serail number photographed as well as zipper pull a little closer, but looks genuine to me.
> 
> This one looks stunning but inner label would be great to see to authenticate. I do not think it is its box (looks narrow for the bag), is there a satin bag with it..I do not know


 

thanks! i will ask for those pics


----------



## juneping

RaLoveCL said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Suede Brown Bag
> Listing Number: 270565131234
> Seller: *americanwarrior*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270565131234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



i don't know this style at all...the zipper don't look aged..not sure if they are supposed to look like that...


----------



## vesna

juneping said:


> i don't know this style at all...the zipper don't look aged..not sure if they are supposed to look like that...


 you are right, it is supposed to be vintage


----------



## zorah

Item: BN YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
Listing Number: 330425854184
Seller: octobernostalgia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-YSL-Yves-Sai...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ceeea68e8
Comments: please authenticate this ysl muse two bag. it would mean a lot


----------



## zorah

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252241_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252344_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252398_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252492_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252530_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252563_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252594_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/6/0/5/9/5/webimg/366252673_o.jpg

some more pictures of the ysl muse two


----------



## juneping

zorah said:


> Item: BN YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
> Listing Number: 330425854184
> Seller: octobernostalgia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-YSL-Yves-Sai...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ceeea68e8
> Comments: please authenticate this ysl muse two bag. it would mean a lot



the HW checked out fine...should be authentic. wait for vesna to confirm the tag and other details.


----------



## vesna

zorah said:


> Item: BN YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
> Listing Number: 330425854184
> Seller: octobernostalgia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-YSL-Yves-Sai...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ceeea68e8
> Comments: please authenticate this ysl muse two bag. it would mean a lot


 
looks great !


----------



## zorah

Thank you!


----------



## xlawson

Please authenticate
name  YSL oversize muse handbag tote
seller   rcinny19
item     260591814592
link      http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3779wt_1167


----------



## juneping

xlawson said:


> Please authenticate
> name  YSL oversize muse handbag tote
> seller   rcinny19
> item     260591814592
> link      http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3779wt_1167



the HW doesn't look right....vesna, what do you think??
bwt, it's ended...hope you didn't bid it.


----------



## bubbleloba

xlawson said:


> Please authenticate
> name  YSL oversize muse handbag tote
> seller   rcinny19
> item     260591814592
> link      http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3779wt_1167



 Fake.

The hardware is off, and so is the leather on the bag.


----------



## vesna

wow, she sold black one with the same wrong tag for $810 !!!!  Not good.


----------



## crystal-tiara

Hello! May i have this authenticated pls? Im so in love with the texture & colour!

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y bag in Lizard Suede bag
Item No: 180496969810
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180496969810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kroquet

Please have a look at this!

YSL Brown Leather
Seller    w_khem
ID  270569473644

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270569473644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## vesna

crystal-tiara said:


> Hello! May i have this authenticated pls? Im so in love with the texture & colour!
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y bag in Lizard Suede bag
> Item No: 180496969810
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180496969810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
it looks genuine to me, and gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## juneping

kroquet said:


> Please have a look at this!
> 
> YSL Brown Leather
> Seller    w_khem
> ID  270569473644
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270569473644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



the HW looks off...wait for vesna and bubbleloba to confirm the tags and other details.


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4a9f077aed

YSL Animal Print Purse
seller: susanvip
item no: 320495647469

I'm new to YSL, so your help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## isabellew

Hello, Please have a look for this muse 2 

yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
seller: peacemanns

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...139851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_615wt_1088

As I have been in research of this muse 2 bag quite a long time, so I purchased it(did not pay yet), but after been calming down, i found this bag quite fake. Please help me.
 thanks.


----------



## isabellew

hello, concerning the Muse 2 tricolor, I got one more photo and a receipt:

http://picasaweb.google.com/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465229470881687394
http://picasaweb.google.com/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465229474263347394

Thanks in advance ladies, I'd like to have your expert opinions before the payment.


----------



## vesna

kroquet said:


> Please have a look at this!
> 
> YSL Brown Leather
> Seller w_khem
> ID 270569473644
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270569473644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


 
I was looking and looking at the tag, and it does not look good somehow, I was not sure, but something is not right. I would pass, especially because of Juneping's comment on hardware.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks to both of you and I will def pass!!

Vesna - just pm'd you!!


----------



## vesna

heroesgirl88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4a9f077aed
> 
> YSL Animal Print Purse
> seller: susanvip
> item no: 320495647469
> 
> I'm new to YSL, so your help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


 
looks authentic and so pretty !!


----------



## vesna

isabellew said:


> hello, concerning the Muse 2 tricolor, I got one more photo and a receipt:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465229470881687394
> http://picasaweb.google.com/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465229474263347394
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies, I'd like to have your expert opinions before the payment.


 
I do not know really. Everything looks OK, but I personally can never be sure before I see the bottom side of zipper head (with engraving), and inner tag clearly back and front. Cheers, V


----------



## darielle

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Lrg White Leather Muse Tote Handbag
Item No.: 200463954539
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Auction Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...0463954539&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_7428wt_1059

Ladies, another one for you to look at. Sorry to trouble!

I put a bid in in the last hour, went to sleep, woke up, and didn't expect to win  Seller's got a pretty decent reputation selling consignment on eBay, but I'm asking the experts just to be safe.

If you can also tell me how the condition of the bag looks (it is described as dirty, fair & worn, but with no elaboration on details), that would be awesome! To me it doesn't seem very terrible, but photos do a good job sometimes, what do you think?

Thank you!!


----------



## isabellew

THanks Vesna, I have asked the seller for more photos, he gave me these 2 more:
one of the general view, the other is the serial number on the tag, this one is quite odd..not clear, so I told him to send me more clear photos(and the zipper head).

http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443575050186146

http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443570725987122

Thanks!


----------



## ellewoods

Item Name: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT CRACKLED BRONZE BESACE HANDBAG
Item Number: 250620770830
Seller ID: emd-81
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250620770830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance...I am especially wondering b/c they have another identical purse in their store too, which usually isn't a good sign.


----------



## inge_e

Hello everyone. Could you help me please with this bag? 

Item Name: BORSA SAINT LAURENT YVES.... LARGE TRIBUTE
Item Number: 200463618970
Seller ID: sapyta5
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200463618970&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pauline_sweden

Hi all!!!
I need your help...I bought these ysl pumps but its something about them that doesnt feel right could you help me please with telling me if they are authentic..
 the digitnumber in the shoe is DL 220604

more pictures in th next post

thank you for your help


----------



## pauline_sweden

here are the rest of the pic...these are my forst ysl pumps..i have several of Louboutin but iam new to ysl

thank you


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Lrg White Leather Muse Tote Handbag
> Item No.: 200463954539
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Auction Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...0463954539&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_7428wt_1059
> 
> Ladies, another one for you to look at. Sorry to trouble!
> 
> I put a bid in in the last hour, went to sleep, woke up, and didn't expect to win  Seller's got a pretty decent reputation selling consignment on eBay, but I'm asking the experts just to be safe.
> 
> If you can also tell me how the condition of the bag looks (it is described as dirty, fair & worn, but with no elaboration on details), that would be awesome! To me it doesn't seem very terrible, but photos do a good job sometimes, what do you think?
> 
> Thank you!!


 
wow, this is crazy, the price is amazing really, congrats !!!  Linda's stuff is a great reliable store selling only authentic stuff and in very good condition. They do make good photos so you see what you are getting. It is nothing that Apple lotion or LMB cleaning lotion would not take care of. Sleep well regarding authenticity. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

isabellew said:


> THanks Vesna, I have asked the seller for more photos, he gave me these 2 more:
> one of the general view, the other is the serial number on the tag, this one is quite odd..not clear, so I told him to send me more clear photos(and the zipper head).
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443575050186146
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443570725987122
> 
> Thanks!


 
not bad so far, number looks OK, but this bag is so  highly faked that I do not dare say anything. I still am not sure.


----------



## vesna

ellewoods said:


> Item Name: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT CRACKLED BRONZE BESACE HANDBAG
> Item Number: 250620770830
> Seller ID: emd-81
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250620770830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance...I am especially wondering b/c they have another identical purse in their store too, which usually isn't a good sign.


 
looks like authentic one bought in Holt and Renfrew, but both bags have a pic of the same receipt ? Identical pics, two bags ? Or were they so discounted that they grabbed two and are selling for profit now (wich would be great if authentic)

now, seems to me that it is OK, but with this highly faked bag, it is best to be on a safe side and ask for photo of inner side of flap where screws of the oval openings can be seen and top of  the strap where hardware (clasps) can be clear. Also, front of inner tag, not just back says a lot. My gut feeling tells me it is OK, but I personally would not go for it before those photos.


----------



## vesna

inge_e said:


> Hello everyone. Could you help me please with this bag?
> 
> Item Name: BORSA SAINT LAURENT YVES.... LARGE TRIBUTE
> Item Number: 200463618970
> Seller ID: sapyta5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200463618970&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
looks good to me


----------



## juneping

isabellew said:


> THanks Vesna, I have asked the seller for more photos, he gave me these 2 more:
> one of the general view, the other is the serial number on the tag, this one is quite odd..not clear, so I told him to send me more clear photos(and the zipper head).
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443575050186146
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com.hk/cai.isabelle/AlbumSansTitre#5465443570725987122
> 
> Thanks!



i've seen this exact same bag with the exact same background many many times...i am quite sure it's fake....i could tell from the HW from previous auction pictures.
please stay away.


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> looks like authentic one bought in Holt and Renfrew, but both bags have a pic of the same receipt ? Identical pics, two bags ? Or were they so discounted that they grabbed two and are selling for profit now (wich would be great if authentic)
> 
> now, seems to me that it is OK, but with this highly faked bag, it is best to be on a safe side and ask for photo of inner side of flap where screws of the oval openings can be seen and top of  the strap where hardware (clasps) can be clear. Also, front of inner tag, not just back says a lot. My gut feeling tells me it is OK, but I personally would not go for it before those photos.



also a close up clear pic of the buckle.


----------



## dreb6410

Item: Silver Metallic Tribute
Listing Number: 140403068604
Seller: jstudio1998
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0accebc#ht_720wt_1129
Comments:  Can anybody help me with this one?


----------



## chaop5

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this bag, i already purchase it but feel a little bit fishy about it!! thank you so much

item Name: Sensational NEW Vintage YVES SAINT LAURENT Red HandBag
Item Number: 150435876997
Seller ID: koko1954
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150435876997&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D150435876997%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1#ht_12070wt_1016


----------



## eleven

hello there! hope you lovely ladies can help me out with besaces! 
item name: black besace
item number: 260592941712
seller id: cantoses
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YVES-SAINT-L...omen_s_Bags&hash=item3cac8cba90#ht_500wt_1106

and this one?

item name : Yves Saint Laurent Besace Medium Flap Handbag $1895
item number : 260591869921
seller id: fashionicon_12
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac7c5fe1

thank you so much! the other week a lady was selling a black volcano besace that i missed out on! so hoping to get either of these two. love the colour!  btu also black can go with anything! cheersx!!


----------



## isabellew

juneping said:


> i've seen this exact same bag with the exact same background many many times...i am quite sure it's fake....i could tell from the HW from previous auction pictures.
> please stay away.




Thanks Juneping, I have asked this seller for more photos in detail, he was just in rage and said that I asked too much.....so definitely I will stay away....


----------



## darielle

vesna said:


> wow, this is crazy, the price is amazing really, congrats !!!  Linda's stuff is a great reliable store selling only authentic stuff and in very good condition. They do make good photos so you see what you are getting. It is nothing that Apple lotion or LMB cleaning lotion would not take care of. Sleep well regarding authenticity. Cheers, Vesna



Thank you Vesna!  Have I told you that you're really awesome today? lol. I love you YSL ladies.


----------



## pauline_sweden

Hi all!!!
I need your help...I bought these ysl pumps but its something about them that doesnt feel right could you help me please with telling me if they are authentic..i havenever bought ysl before..i am a louboutingirl..i biught them from ebay from a seller with good reputation...
the digitnumber in the shoe is DL 220604

more pictures in th next post

thank you for your help


----------



## pauline_sweden

here are the rest of the pictures..
i have one more picture of the dustbag i will upload in the next one...


----------



## pauline_sweden

this is the last picture..I really need your help on this one...
take care


----------



## juneping

dreb6410 said:


> Item: Silver Metallic Tribute
> Listing Number: 140403068604
> Seller: jstudio1998
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0accebc#ht_720wt_1129
> Comments:  Can anybody help me with this one?



please ask the seller for clear close up picture of the tag front and back, zipper. we can't tell just by the overall pictures.


----------



## juneping

chaop5 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this bag, i already purchase it but feel a little bit fishy about it!! thank you so much
> 
> item Name: Sensational NEW Vintage YVES SAINT LAURENT Red HandBag
> Item Number: 150435876997
> Seller ID: koko1954
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_12070wt_1016


sorry, not familiar with this style....


----------



## juneping

eleven said:


> hello there! hope you lovely ladies can help me out with besaces!
> item name: black besace
> item number: 260592941712
> seller id: cantoses
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YVES-SAINT-L...omen_s_Bags&hash=item3cac8cba90#ht_500wt_1106
> 
> and this one?
> 
> item name : Yves Saint Laurent Besace Medium Flap Handbag $1895
> item number : 260591869921
> seller id: fashionicon_12
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac7c5fe1
> 
> thank you so much! the other week a lady was selling a black volcano besace that i missed out on! so hoping to get either of these two. love the colour!  btu also black can go with anything! cheersx!!



black: doesn't look right by the YSL stitches at the bottom. but you can ask for the close up buckle at the shoulder strap and tag front and back to be sure.

purple: pics are blurry....you might need to ask the seller to send you clear pictures. from what i can tell from the HW....it look authentic. BUT i can't be sure as i mentioned the quality of the pictures.


----------



## juneping

isabellew said:


> Thanks Juneping, I have asked this seller for more photos in detail, he was just in rage and said that I asked too much.....so definitely I will stay away....



that's just rude. i am glad you decided to stay away.


----------



## juneping

pauline_sweden said:


> this is the last picture..I really need your help on this one...
> take care



sorry, we don't have knowledge to authenticate shoes. please go to the glass slippers forum and they can help you.


----------



## ellewoods

Thanks Vesna and Juneping. I have a bad feeling because they just listed ANOTHER identical bag with the same pictures... so I am going to steer clear and would advise everyone to do the same...


----------



## juneping

^^wow...they had like 1000+ feedbacks....i am surprised.
but i think it's a good idea to stay away from stress. hope you'll find one soon.


----------



## riiella

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWE-AUTH-YVES-S...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519157f46d

Hi, can someone pls help to authenticate the above bronze besace? 

the seller has added some new pictures.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## juneping

riiella said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWE-AUTH-YVES-S...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519157f46d
> 
> Hi, can someone pls help to authenticate the above bronze besace?
> 
> the seller has added some new pictures.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



this is the same auction of post #1200...may be best to stay away.


----------



## riiella

so even with the new pics, this is still a fake?


----------



## juneping

^^
i just went to look at the seller's listed items. they have two exact same bescas listed on ebay.. i don't know.....

but you should ask the seller for close up pic of buckle at the shoulder strap for authenticate purposes.


----------



## riiella

Hi Juneping,

Thanks for your prompt response. the seller sent me these pics and hopefully they can help with the authentication better.

http://picasaweb.google.com/109274608094635828960/YslBesace#


----------



## vesna

dreb6410 said:


> Item: Silver Metallic Tribute
> Listing Number: 140403068604
> Seller: jstudio1998
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0accebc#ht_720wt_1129
> Comments: Can anybody help me with this one?


 
Hi, I would like to see a close-up photos of inner tag front and back (looks OK on a distant photo), and bottom of a zipper head with engraving. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

eleven said:


> hello there! hope you lovely ladies can help me out with besaces!
> item name: black besace
> item number: 260592941712
> seller id: cantoses
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YVES-SAINT-L...omen_s_Bags&hash=item3cac8cba90#ht_500wt_1106
> 
> and this one?
> 
> item name : Yves Saint Laurent Besace Medium Flap Handbag $1895
> item number : 260591869921
> seller id: fashionicon_12
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac7c5fe1
> 
> thank you so much! the other week a lady was selling a black volcano besace that i missed out on! so hoping to get either of these two. love the colour!  btu also black can go with anything! cheersx!!


 

same as Juneping's comment


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> Thank you Vesna!  Have I told you that you're really awesome today? lol. I love you YSL ladies.


----------



## vesna

riiella said:


> Hi Juneping,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response. the seller sent me these pics and hopefully they can help with the authentication better.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/109274608094635828960/YslBesace#


 
they actually look OK, it is a question if you are getting that one since they advertized few with the same pics.....perhaps it was a sale in Holt and Renfrew with few same bags and they bought all of them ))  the seller could explain to you those identical auctions. Tag and hardware look good to me..what do you think Juneping?  How low could they go on a sale so that they benefit from selling them for $650? I have not heard of  anywhere any type of besace on sale in stores/outlets for less than $700. Maybe.

I am actually under the stress now in similar situation, I bought a pair of rare boots and as soon as I payed, the seller posted the auction for same boots with same pics and I did not receive mine yet. Now I have to wait for another week to see the result when I get them. All could be fine, but.... 

In any case if you decide to pay, do it with AMEX via PayPal, they are extremely efficient when they deffend the buyer. It would be great if you were in Canada so if you do take a risk, you would not have to pay customs duties.


----------



## knudsen

Hi, I hope one of you can help me authenticate this YSL downtown, and tell me if it's safe to buy. Thank you very much 

item name: brown downtown
item number:370373696431
seller id:decadestwo
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5320wt_1167

Kind regards Josephine


----------



## vesna

knudsen said:


> Hi, I hope one of you can help me authenticate this YSL downtown, and tell me if it's safe to buy. Thank you very much
> 
> item name: brown downtown
> item number:370373696431
> seller id:decadestwo
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5320wt_1167
> 
> Kind regards Josephine


 
dear Josephine, it looks OK but I would not be certain unless we see some closer photos of hardware - zipper pull and back of the zipper head with engraving. Also clear photo of inner tag would help. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## riiella

Dear Vesna,

Thanks for your help. 
hope you resolve your situation soon.

enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Gablala

Hi,

pls. help me authenticate this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Large-Paten...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0cf84cf


----------



## juneping

vesna said:


> they actually look OK, it is a question if you are getting that one since they advertized few with the same pics.....perhaps it was a sale in Holt and Renfrew with few same bags and they bought all of them ))  the seller could explain to you those identical auctions. Tag and hardware look good to me..what do you think Juneping?  How low could they go on a sale so that they benefit from selling them for $650? I have not heard of  anywhere any type of besace on sale in stores/outlets for less than $700. Maybe.
> 
> I am actually under the stress now in similar situation, I bought a pair of rare boots and as soon as I payed, the seller posted the auction for same boots with same pics and I did not receive mine yet. Now I have to wait for another week to see the result when I get them. All could be fine, but....
> 
> In any case if you decide to pay, do it with AMEX via PayPal, they are extremely efficient when they deffend the buyer. It would be great if you were in Canada so if you do take a risk, you would not have to pay customs duties.


 *riiella, 
agreed every single word of vesna. i looked at the HW pic, the HW looked right. do ask the seller what's up with multiple same bags...that need explaination. 
*


----------



## juneping

Gablala said:


> Hi,
> 
> pls. help me authenticate this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Large-Paten...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0cf84cf



the HW looked okay except the lock...bit off.
please ask the seller for the tag front and back..so vesna can help.


----------



## zorah

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 TWO BAG - AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 270570231166
Seller: asimolos 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3eff3e157e

Comments:
I was hoping someone could please help me authenticate this ysl muse two bag


----------



## vesna

zorah said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 TWO BAG - AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 270570231166
> Seller: asimolos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3eff3e157e
> 
> Comments:
> I was hoping someone could please help me authenticate this ysl muse two bag


 
dear Zorah, in order to comment of this bag, we need clear photos of inner leather tag, its back with serial number and front (seen very blurry and distant in the photo), as well as some zipper details - zipper pull as well as zipper head underneath where there is engraving..cheers, V


----------



## JDAVID

Hi everyone, can someone help me with this one? thank you in advance
item: Auth x-large YSL gauche downtown black patent bag
seller:letshavecurry
link:http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-X-Lrg-YSL-Rive-Gauche-Downtown-Black-Patent-Bag-/320525168057?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0c9edb9#ht_3765wt_944


----------



## juneping

^^the listing is gone...


----------



## knudsen

vesna said:


> dear Josephine, it looks OK but I would not be certain unless we see some closer photos of hardware - zipper pull and back of the zipper head with engraving. Also clear photo of inner tag would help. Cheers, Vesna



Thank you so much for the answer. I have just received a reply from seller, saying this:"Unfortunately there are no other photos for the bag but I would be happy to describbe in detail. The zippers are Lampo and the serial number reads 175884002058 made in Italy. The hardware itself is goldtone."

Do I still need pictures?


----------



## vesna

knudsen said:


> Thank you so much for the answer. I have just received a reply from seller, saying this:"Unfortunately there are no other photos for the bag but I would be happy to describbe in detail. The zippers are Lampo and the serial number reads 175884002058 made in Italy. The hardware itself is goldtone."
> 
> Do I still need pictures?


 
hmmmm, well, I don't know. (It is plenty of money for her attitude). I would not even ask for any of these if the front tag were all perfect. Something is bothering me there so I wanted to be sure. Serial number is OK and lampo would be fine..I don't know, really, most likely it is OK, but I can not say for certain, sorry


----------



## neha81

Hi there! I found this lovely bag on eBay today, here are the details, would love your help! thank you in advance, 

Item:230470160459
Listing Number:
Seller:alexisconsigns
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470160459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: bag looks like it might be real, but i am not an expert at all on YSL...


----------



## juneping

neha81 said:


> Hi there! I found this lovely bag on eBay today, here are the details, would love your help! thank you in advance,
> 
> Item:230470160459
> Listing Number:
> Seller:alexisconsigns
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470160459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: bag looks like it might be real, but i am not an expert at all on YSL...



HW checked out fine....should be authentic...wait for vesna to confirm.


----------



## bubbleloba

neha81 said:


> Hi there! I found this lovely bag on eBay today, here are the details, would love your help! thank you in advance,
> 
> Item:230470160459
> Listing Number:
> Seller:alexisconsigns
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470160459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: bag looks like it might be real, but i am not an expert at all on YSL...



 Authentic, but the bag is definitely in preloved condition.


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSEAS TOTE BLACK CROCO $1895
Listing Number: 190330527933
Seller: *albe89* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190330527933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

neha81 said:


> Hi there! I found this lovely bag on eBay today, here are the details, would love your help! thank you in advance,
> 
> Item:230470160459
> Listing Number:
> Seller:alexisconsigns
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230470160459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: bag looks like it might be real, but i am not an expert at all on YSL...


  just worn a lot, needs a total spa. I believe that LMB would revive it to full beauty


----------



## vesna

RaLoveCL said:


> Item: NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSEAS TOTE BLACK CROCO $1895
> Listing Number: 190330527933
> Seller: *albe89*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190330527933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I am sorry, I am not familiar with this bag at all, tag looks unusual, but perhaps right for this type. Sorry, could not be of any help. V


----------



## gwenney

Hello!
Would really appreciate any help to authenticate this beauty!
TIA


----------



## daniela127

Hi!  Can someone please help me with this one:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Bag Suede Print Lizard Grey
Number: 120563836718
Seller:  ldsles 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...836718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

thanks!!


----------



## neha81

vesna said:


> just worn a lot, needs a total spa. I believe that LMB would revive it to full beauty


 
awesome! thanks so much everyone! i'd love to win it and then get it cleaned, the price is so low that i think it might be worth it. but....what is LMB?  hehe


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, how does this look? Thanks!

Item:130383324099
Listing Number:
Seller:mediabroadcastservices 
Link:http:http://cgi.ebay.com/2200-AUTH-YVES-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b73a3c3


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, how does this look? Thanks!
> 
> Item:130383324099
> Listing Number:
> Seller:mediabroadcastservices
> Link:http:http://cgi.ebay.com/2200-AUTH-YVES-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b73a3c3



 The photos of the bag in the listing is authentic.  However, it's a XL and not the large size as listed in the auction.  Serial # and hardware all match the XL.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Thank you!!!



bubbleloba said:


> The photos of the bag in the listing is authentic.  However, it's a xl and not the large size as listed in the auction.  Serial # and hardware all match the xl.


----------



## vesna

neha81 said:


> awesome! thanks so much everyone! i'd love to win it and then get it cleaned, the price is so low that i think it might be worth it. but....what is LMB? hehe


 
Lovin My Bags (LMB) is my favorite line of products for cleaning and conditioning bags, they also clean your bag if you send it to them, I have seen miracles from tPFers' reports


----------



## jujuto

Item : 290432566266
Seller : lady*day*vintage
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f2143fa

I think it is the first fake St Tropez I have seen !
It's strange that the body of the bag is black and the ruffle : pink.
Tissues inside of the bag is pink nylon. It is normally black or brown deer.
Vesna : what do you think ? Thank you. Bisous


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Item : 290432566266
> Seller : lady*day*vintage
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f2143fa
> 
> I think it is the first fake St Tropez I have seen !
> It's strange that the body of the bag is black and the ruffle : pink.
> Tissues inside of the bag is pink nylon. It is normally black or brown deer.
> Vesna : what do you think ? Thank you. Bisous


 
Tags are all fake, I have seen plenty of fakes and the leather is so stiff, this one is really strange ????????


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> Tags are all fake, I have seen plenty of fakes and the leather is so stiff, this one is really strange ????????



Thanks Vesna for your confirmation


----------



## Fashion-Victim

Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?s...631&forum=140&road=&search=;u=161641;&sort=ID DESC&status=2

Comments: It's from a danish auction site, so I can fill out listing # and seller. I hope you can see the pictures though


----------



## bubbleloba

Fashion-Victim said:


> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?s...631&forum=140&road=&search=;u=161641;&sort=ID DESC&status=2
> 
> Comments: It's from a danish auction site, so I can fill out listing # and seller. I hope you can see the pictures though



Can you ask the seller for photos of the serial number (located behind the YSL leather tag shown) and closeups of the hardware?  At first glance, I'm hesitant to say it's authentic.  The leather tag looks poorly made for YSL.


----------



## riiella

hi ladies,
can someone please help to authenticate this?

Item:140404527946
Seller:*traceywillgrace*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140404527946&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mingtaoliu

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601049799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Is this Muse authentic? I believe so but never hurts to double check! Thanks!

Item:320525577951
Seller:shopaholic_927
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525577951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mingtaoliu

Please authenticate this,  I've never seen this kind,  please explain to me which model this is also   thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5188e8971a


----------



## bubbleloba

mingtaoliu said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601049799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Is this Muse authentic? I believe so but never hurts to double check! Thanks!
> 
> Item:320525577951
> Seller:shopaholic_927
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525577951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I think this is an authentic large muse and not the medium.  Please check with the seller to make sure the size.  The serial # shown is one of a large muse.


----------



## LV LoVee

please help authenticate!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef28461c

thanks!!


----------



## vesna

Fashion-Victim said:


> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?s...631&forum=140&road=&search=;u=161641;&sort=ID DESC&status=2
> 
> Comments: It's from a danish auction site, so I can fill out listing # and seller. I hope you can see the pictures though


 
*bubbleloba* is right, something is strange


----------



## vesna

riiella said:


> hi ladies,
> can someone please help to authenticate this?
> 
> Item:140404527946
> Seller:*traceywillgrace*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140404527946&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
could you ask the seller for closeup photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number


----------



## vesna

LV LoVee said:


> please help authenticate!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef28461c
> 
> thanks!!


 looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Is this Muse authentic? I believe so but never hurts to double check! Thanks!
> 
> Item:320525577951
> Seller:shopaholic_927
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525577951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 


by the way - beautiful bag in your avatar


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Thank you!!!!



vesna said:


> By the way - beautiful bag in your avatar


----------



## mingtaoliu

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...item5188e8971a


----------



## mingtaoliu

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-MUSE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335cddac73


----------



## vesna

mingtaoliu said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-MUSE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335cddac73


----------



## bagrebel

Hey ladies, would you help authenticate this bag for me please.

Item: YSL Sac 32
Listing Number: 120566670158
Seller: thoroughbredcounty 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-YvesSain...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1255634e
Comments: I have no idea the size of this bag...is it big or not? Would you help me out.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> Hey ladies, would you help authenticate this bag for me please.
> 
> Item: YSL Sac 32
> Listing Number: 120566670158
> Seller: thoroughbredcounty
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-YvesSain...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1255634e
> Comments: I have no idea the size of this bag...is it big or not? Would you help me out.
> 
> Thanks a lot,


 
loosk great. You can see specifications about this bag here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-32-bags-here-369347.html


----------



## bagrebel

vesna said:


> loosk great. You can see specifications about this bag here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-32-bags-here-369347.html


 
Thx you so much Vesna


----------



## SuperSingal

hi guys,

cna you help me authenticate this bag? thanks

Item:YSL Muse large
Listing Number:290433307736
Seller:julies40 cats
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290433307736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## LV LoVee

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

SuperSingal said:


> hi guys,
> 
> cna you help me authenticate this bag? thanks
> 
> Item:YSL Muse large
> Listing Number:290433307736
> Seller:julies40 cats
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290433307736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:


 
amazing authentic oversize Muse in divine color !!!


----------



## Liina

Item: YSL Muse 2
Listing Number: 270574447383
Seller: detrigos
*Link!*

Can someone please help my authenticate this bag?
The seller says he cant get his paypal account workin, and wants me to use bank transfer.. I have never done that before, and that makes me unsure if he is just a scam or really is selling a handbag. He doesnt have much feedback either.


----------



## lemon!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Crest/Easy Tote Bag Rose Tan EXC
Listing: 330429908508
Seller:lucyndskywdmnds 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cef28461c#ht_6715wt_1167

TIA!


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Item: YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number: 270574447383
> Seller: detrigos
> *Link!*
> 
> Can someone please help my authenticate this bag?
> The seller says he cant get his paypal account workin, and wants me to use bank transfer.. I have never done that before, and that makes me unsure if he is just a scam or really is selling a handbag. He doesnt have much feedback either.


 
hmm, I would be cautios, I do not know who is protecting you then.

As for the bag, zipper pull, back of the zipper head with engraving, as well as clear photo of inner tag front and back with serial number would be needed to authenticate. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

lemon! said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Crest/Easy Tote Bag Rose Tan EXC
> Listing: 330429908508
> Seller:lucyndskywdmnds
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cef28461c#ht_6715wt_1167
> 
> TIA!


 
I think it is


----------



## yeenn

Item:YSL Muse Two Bi-Color Croco Embossed Beige and Brown.
Listing Number:803411672
Seller:BagsBerry Collection on Facebook
Link:http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=50733&id=100000887922442
Comments: hi..im new bie in here...can u please help me to authentic this bag???
thanksss


----------



## Liina

vesna said:


> hmm, I would be cautios, I do not know who is protecting you then.
> 
> As for the bag, zipper pull, back of the zipper head with engraving, as well as clear photo of inner tag front and back with serial number would be needed to authenticate. Cheers, V



Thanks! Ive emailed him now. 
But doesnt he need paypal to pay for the ebay fees and stuff like that?
He says he cant get paypal working because he cant add his bank account, and that he tried multiple times.. I dont know what to belive. 
Seems shady, but I REALLY want this bag..


----------



## sweetD

Hi! hope you could help me authenticate this bag.. what do you call it? thanks so much.. will really appreciate your help

Item: Croc tote
Seller: brandedcollection10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Sale-Croc-Patent...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19bc0c4bb5


----------



## eleven

hi there still looking for my besace!  
is this one authentic? it's been up for ages.
all the best
item- leopard print besace
seller- e_boutiques
item number- 130379694869
link-
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-2K-YSL-Besace...ltDomain_0&hash=item1e5b3c4315#ht_2215wt_1091


----------



## gwenney

Hello ! 
Can anyone please help me with this?

Item: YSL Roady



Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Thanks! Ive emailed him now.
> But doesnt he need paypal to pay for the ebay fees and stuff like that?
> He says he cant get paypal working because he cant add his bank account, and that he tried multiple times.. I dont know what to belive.
> Seems shady, but I REALLY want this bag..


 
often when it looks shady - it is, rarely turns out OK, I had a shady situation a month ago regarding my beloved and nowhere to find flower Doc Martens, seller asked to do a PayPal directly to reduce his and my cost, and guess what - scam, I overpayed them and can do nothing about it now.....perhaps your seller is genuinly in a problem, but I can not see how would you be protected - it is also easy to close the account like it never existed and run with your money, Pay Pal and AMEX card are best protectors....you will find this bag some other way


----------



## vesna

yeenn said:


> Item:YSL Muse Two Bi-Color Croco Embossed Beige and Brown.
> Listing Number:803411672
> Seller:BagsBerry Collection on Facebook
> Link:http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=50733&id=100000887922442
> Comments: hi..im new bie in here...can u please help me to authentic this bag???
> thanksss


 
I can not enter facebook with pics, sorry


----------



## vesna

sweetD said:


> Hi! hope you could help me authenticate this bag.. what do you call it? thanks so much.. will really appreciate your help
> 
> Item: Croc tote
> Seller: brandedcollection10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Sale-Croc-Patent...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19bc0c4bb5


 
This is a Rive Gauche bag, and this on is not authentic


----------



## vesna

eleven said:


> hi there still looking for my besace!
> is this one authentic? it's been up for ages.
> all the best
> item- leopard print besace
> seller- e_boutiques
> item number- 130379694869
> link-
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-2K-YSL-Besace...ltDomain_0&hash=item1e5b3c4315#ht_2215wt_1091


 
seems OK, but it would be great to see hardware better - hooks on the top of the strap, as well as inner side of the flap where screws of the oval metal opening can be seen, just to be 100% sure, looks good so far


----------



## vesna

gwenney said:


> Hello !
> Can anyone please help me with this?
> 
> Item: YSL Roady
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
looks good


----------



## isabellew

Liina said:


> Thanks! Ive emailed him now.
> But doesnt he need paypal to pay for the ebay fees and stuff like that?
> He says he cant get paypal working because he cant add his bank account, and that he tried multiple times.. I dont know what to belive.
> Seems shady, but I REALLY want this bag..



Hello Liina, I have auctioned another muse 2 bag two weeks ago, which was proved to be a fake, fortunately I did not pay. And the seller said same thing to me that he had pb with paypal account, and I checked your listed link, I found even the presentation of the bag is the same, exactly the same, the decoration of the page, and the location is also the same(UK).  I have asked this seller for more detail pictures, but he was just in rage, and refused it.

this was the MY auction of muse 2 bag : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...139851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_615wt_1167

just compare it with yours. I even had the receipt photo which he sent me,  it marked YSL muse 2, oxford street Selfridge.
STAY AWAY!!


----------



## gwenney

vesna said:


> looks good



thanks so much vesna!


----------



## luckyerdai

Item:*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ~LARGE~ MOMBASA HORN HOBO BAG*


Listing Number:190394636410
Seller:konasesame
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5467987a
Comments: the seller got high feedback rate 
thanyou so so much@


----------



## anne1218

Hi YSL experts,

I bought this bag from a lovely TPFER, not thru Ebay though, I was contacted directly regarding bag and decided to buy it off of Ebay to save her and myself some money. The bag came and I compared it to my other YSL bag, every thing looks good but I still want to re-confirm it's authencity for my piece of mind since I'm no expert, please take a look and kindly let me know if indeed the bag I got is the real deal, thanks a bunch!


----------



## anne1218

a few more...

Pls let me know if more pics needed, thanks!!


----------



## bubbleloba

^*anne1218*, I'm not familiar with this style of downtown, but the hardware looks good.  You may want to wait for someone else to authenticate.


----------



## Liina

vesna said:


> often when it looks shady - it is, rarely turns out OK, I had a shady situation a month ago regarding my beloved and nowhere to find flower Doc Martens, seller asked to do a PayPal directly to reduce his and my cost, and guess what - scam, I overpayed them and can do nothing about it now.....perhaps your seller is genuinly in a problem, but I can not see how would you be protected - it is also easy to close the account like it never existed and run with your money, Pay Pal and AMEX card are best protectors....you will find this bag some other way



Yeah, I know. I havent recived an answer after I asked for better pics so I guess I have to start searching for it again. 
Thanks for your help and time.


----------



## anne1218

bubbleloba said:


> ^*anne1218*, I'm not familiar with this style of downtown, but the hardware looks good. You may want to wait for someone else to authenticate.


 

Thanks!

I'll wait for Vesna and Juneping...hopefully they'll chime in soon.


----------



## vesna

luckyerdai said:


> Item:*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ~LARGE~ MOMBASA HORN HOBO BAG*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:190394636410
> Seller:konasesame
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5467987a
> Comments: the seller got high feedback rate
> thanyou so so much@


 
always authentic, this is one of the most reliable sellers around and often helps authenticate bags here


----------



## vesna

anne1218 said:


> Hi YSL experts,
> 
> I bought this bag from a lovely TPFER, not thru Ebay though, I was contacted directly regarding bag and decided to buy it off of Ebay to save her and myself some money. The bag came and I compared it to my other YSL bag, every thing looks good but I still want to re-confirm it's authencity for my piece of mind since I'm no expert, please take a look and kindly let me know if indeed the bag I got is the real deal, thanks a bunch!


 
looks good so far, could you make a photo of the front of the tag, please, just to check


----------



## RACHEY07

isabellew said:


> Hello Liina, I have auctioned another muse 2 bag two weeks ago, which was proved to be a fake, fortunately I did not pay. And the seller said same thing to me that he had pb with paypal account, and I checked your listed link, I found even the presentation of the bag is the same, exactly the same, the decoration of the page, and the location is also the same(UK).  I have asked this seller for more detail pictures, but he was just in rage, and refused it.
> 
> this was the MY auction of muse 2 bag : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...139851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_615wt_1167
> 
> just compare it with yours. I even had the receipt photo which he sent me,  it marked YSL muse 2, oxford street Selfridge.
> STAY AWAY!!




OMG! I ALMOST bought this bag. I wouldn't because the seller did not send me pictures and seems to just ignore my requests! So, you got extra pictures and it actually is a FAKE?!


----------



## kittenzen

isabellew said:


> Hello Liina, I have auctioned another muse 2 bag two weeks ago, which was proved to be a fake, fortunately I did not pay. And the seller said same thing to me that he had pb with paypal account, and I checked your listed link, I found even the presentation of the bag is the same, exactly the same, the decoration of the page, and the location is also the same(UK).  I have asked this seller for more detail pictures, but he was just in rage, and refused it.
> 
> this was the MY auction of muse 2 bag : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...139851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_615wt_1167
> 
> just compare it with yours. I even had the receipt photo which he sent me,  it marked YSL muse 2, oxford street Selfridge.
> STAY AWAY!!




OMG...i just saw this on ebay yesterday and was interested but gave it a pass due to the large size. 
Thanks isabellew for the notification. Will not linger over it


----------



## RACHEY07

^^ it's been listed at least 3 times now! Shouldn't it be reported to Ebay or something?


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi - I know I should have had authenticated this before buying, but could someone please check this over for me? Thank you!

Listing number:110531296274
Seller:bobby.wortley2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....296274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1173


----------



## anne1218

vesna said:


> looks good so far, could you make a photo of the front of the tag, please, just to check


 
Thanks Vesna, 

the picture of the front tag, please...thanks!


----------



## riiella

Hi,

I received these pictures from a seller. can someone please help to authenticate if this downtown is authentic?

thanks !

http://picasaweb.google.com/109274608094635828960/YslDowntown#


----------



## paris270

hi ladies! could someone please authenticate this for me? i appreciate it! sorry i could not find an item number for it.

seller: aestheticsmatter
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aestheticsmatter/items/Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Zip_Sac_Hobo


----------



## kermin

Item:YSL EASY LAMBSKIN LEATHER BAG
Listing Number:
Seller:lvauthentic
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-NEW-YSL-EA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e0c23c1c
Comments: sorry i dont know what a listing number is!


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies!!! Do you guys authenticate YSL Tribute shoes by chance? 

Item name: YSL black suede with gold trim tribute sandals
Seller ID: k-squared-kouture
Item number: 280504750884
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item414f62d324
Comments: Im nervous because the seller has zero feedback, and something on them doesnt look right?!

Thank you ever so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## vesna

anne1218 said:


> Thanks Vesna,
> 
> the picture of the front tag, please...thanks!


 
all is good


----------



## vesna

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi - I know I should have had authenticated this before buying, but could someone please check this over for me? Thank you!
> 
> Listing number:110531296274
> Seller:bobby.wortley2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....296274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1173


 
amazing bag, authentic


----------



## vesna

RACHEY07 said:


> ^^ it's been listed at least 3 times now! Shouldn't it be reported to Ebay or something?


 
hey Rachey !!! You are looking for Muse II in those divine colors for your amazing Bal jacket ?


----------



## vesna

riiella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received these pictures from a seller. can someone please help to authenticate if this downtown is authentic?
> 
> thanks !
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/109274608094635828960/YslDowntown#


 
all looks great


----------



## vesna

paris270 said:


> hi ladies! could someone please authenticate this for me? i appreciate it! sorry i could not find an item number for it.
> 
> seller: aestheticsmatter
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aestheticsmatter/items/Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Zip_Sac_Hobo


 
genuine bag, amazing, from a lovely trusted tPF-er


----------



## vesna

kermin said:


> Item:YSL EASY LAMBSKIN LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number:
> Seller:lvauthentic
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-NEW-YSL-EA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e0c23c1c
> Comments: sorry i dont know what a listing number is!


 
trusted seller, genuine bag as far as I can judge although I am not familiar with this one IRL


----------



## vesna

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies!!! Do you guys authenticate YSL Tribute shoes by chance?
> 
> Item name: YSL black suede with gold trim tribute sandals
> Seller ID: k-squared-kouture
> Item number: 280504750884
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item414f62d324
> Comments: Im nervous because the seller has zero feedback, and something on them doesnt look right?!
> 
> Thank you ever so much! I really appreciate it!


 
so sorry, we haven't had anyone authenticating shoes here, "glass slipper" forum might help


----------



## clothingguru

^ ok thanks so much!


----------



## annaspanna33

^^Clothingguru, they definitely look fake to me


----------



## mingtaoliu

Please Please Please help every1!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601363571

Originally vesna answered my inquiry and said it looks ok (page 84). I compared the pictures to other real muse and didn't see anything wrong either. though seller said she bought from saks but said sales receipt not available anymore.  Today I was just bored and typed 153959 213317 on google (this is thethe serial number shown on the pictures provided by seller), and at least 10 different links with different style muse popped up on google.com , even include a downtown bag that was on ebay with exact same serial number. This just made me start wonder and feeling strange. do you guys have any suggestion in this situation?

Attached below 1st and 2nd pic are the 1 I paid for, rest are photos I found on different websites with same serial number.



















pic.yupoo.com/bxxp/696338916217/x4eoc1tc.jpg
qingqing.h73.804.cn/myphoto/photo1/(1107).jpg
p6.images22.51img1.com/6000/more/66e93717747ec4cbacdff86dbf9894ab.jpg


----------



## vesna

mingtaoliu said:


> Please Please Please help every1!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601363571
> 
> Originally vesna answered my inquiry and said it looks ok (page 84). I compared the pictures to other real muse and didn't see anything wrong either. though seller said she bought from saks but said sales receipt not available anymore. Today I was just bored and typed 153959 213317 on google (this is thethe serial number shown on the pictures provided by seller), and at least 10 different links with different style muse popped up on google.com , even include a downtown bag that was on ebay with exact same serial number. This just made me start wonder and feeling strange. do you guys have any suggestion in this situation?
> 
> Attached below 1st and 2nd pic are the 1 I paid for, rest are photos I found on different websites with same serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic.yupoo.com/bxxp/696338916217/x4eoc1tc.jpg
> qingqing.h73.804.cn/myphoto/photo1/(1107).jpg
> p6.images22.51img1.com/6000/more/66e93717747ec4cbacdff86dbf9894ab.jpg


 

dear mingtaoliu, 
my genuine black muse has a serial number most often used for fakes after it came out

here is the link to our reference library 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

and see muses on the first page - all have the reference number corresponding to your muse. Muse looks real to me on many points - hardware, as well as the look of the leather tag (not only serial number). Again, this is to the best of my knowledge, not authenticating with a certificate (only MyPoupette will do that) - just on the basis of what I know and recognize about certain bags.

You posted pics of the fakes, but that can be also seen from the shape of the tag, serial number is obviously copied from the real bag and used in numerous fakes. 

When you get the bag, make photos of all the stuff that will show genuine Muse (back of zipper head with engraving for example is another indicator).

I am certain that yours is fine, but to get your sleep back we will go over all the details when you get it.

In any case, I have bought  few fakes in my life and all of them were returned even before I had to call PayPal (PayPal is really efficient). It is enough to open a case with payPal, and the seller will have to do something, in my case all did a refund with my photos and arguments.  

Keep us posted.

*Juneping*, do you see anythign allarming about this bag ?


----------



## vesna

there are plenty of real muses in google search for that number including an authentic seller

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-dark-brown-leather-oversized-muse-bag.aspx


----------



## bubbleloba

*mingtaoliu*, your bag looks authentic.  As vesna pointed out, the serial number for the muse is one of the most common tags on the fake bags.  YSL bags, unlike others, do not have unique serial numbers (thus making its bags easy to replicate by counterfeiters).  I have a large black muse with the same serial #.

Definitely inspect the bag when you receive it, and take many photos to post on this thread for authentication.  The seller - on her listing - did guarantee authenticity, so you should be fine.  And, if you paid via PayPal, you should be covered by PayPal buyer protection.


----------



## bubbleloba

^Forgot to mention, YSL dustbags and hardware can be tell signs of fake bags as well.  With an ivory muse, your dustbag should be double-lined - white interior plus a satin black exterior with YSL logo.  I've seen fake bags listed on evilBay with poorly constructed dust bags.


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Bag; as seen on Kim Kardashian! 
Listing Number: 160383012466
Seller: *sneakerhabitcom* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160383012466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## riiella

hi, i just bought a white patent downtown from this seller.
and i just realised that the underside of the zippers say "lampo" instead of YSL.

is this an authentic downtown? or did i just land myself w a fake?

thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360260340880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## vesna

riiella said:


> hi, i just bought a white patent downtown from this seller.
> and i just realised that the underside of the zippers say "lampo" instead of YSL.
> 
> is this an authentic downtown? or did i just land myself w a fake?
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360260340880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
seller is OK, authentic stuff, YSL bags have either  Lampo or YSL on the zipper, all good


----------



## vesna

RaLoveCL said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Bag; as seen on Kim Kardashian!
> Listing Number: 160383012466
> Seller: *sneakerhabitcom*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160383012466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
this is such a nice bag !!!

I have never seen it IRL but details I can recognize look authentic (stiching on the bottom exactly like authentic besace, very different from fake YSl stiching)..ask the seller for underside of the leather tag to see if serial number corresponds to the papers.

I hope someone who knows this bag will chime in


----------



## RaLoveCL

vesna said:


> this is such a nice bag !!!
> 
> I have never seen it IRL but details I can recognize look authentic (stiching on the bottom exactly like authentic besace, very different from fake YSl stiching)..ask the seller for underside of the leather tag to see if serial number corresponds to the papers.
> 
> I hope someone who knows this bag will chime in


 
ok thanks i will


----------



## bubbleloba

riiella said:


> hi, i just bought a white patent downtown from this seller.
> and i just realised that the underside of the zippers say "lampo" instead of YSL.
> 
> is this an authentic downtown? or did i just land myself w a fake?
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360260340880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



It's authentic!


----------



## salearea

hi ladies! i picked this vintage (?) one up at a local consignment store and just wanted to make sure it's authentic (i'm already sure that its dirty!). thanks 

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3061.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3060.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3068.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3057.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3085.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3110.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3105.jpg


----------



## sweetD

vesna said:


> This is a Rive Gauche bag, and this on is not authentic



ohhh thanks so much vesna...


----------



## vesna

salearea said:


> hi ladies! i picked this vintage (?) one up at a local consignment store and just wanted to make sure it's authentic (i'm already sure that its dirty!). thanks
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3061.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3060.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3068.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3057.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3085.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3110.jpg
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/5-3/?action=view&current=5-3105.jpg


 
I am not familiar with this bag, details look OK, but I can not be certain, I have never seen it, sorry


----------



## wuselmurphy

hi there, can somebody help me on this muse please?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL large off white leather muse bag
Listing Number: 220596139338
Seller: knickknacks516
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220596139338



I received the bag today, and to me it looks good so far.

BUT - I have never seen such a lock before on a muse, and that makes me nervous now!! 

The lock on my black oversized muse bag looks completely different!!
I have attached pics either of the lock of my black muse, and of the white one I bought.

Can somebody help me please? many thanks!!


----------



## wuselmurphy

..some more pics please...


----------



## wuselmurphy

Edit:

I must amend - the longer I look at the bag, the more insecure I feel.

The clochette is different to my black one, and I don´t really like the yvessaintlaurent stamp in the leather underneath the lock.

My black one is cleaner, the small letters in the leather have been worked out properly.

I hope the "bad" white stamp can be seen in the pic, if not I´ll try and make a better one.

I really need help on this bag, before I contact the seller...

I am really sad, I´ve been after an oversized white muse for quite a long time...


----------



## wuselmurphy

I´ve made a photobucket album with more pics...

http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af313/wusella/Muse/


----------



## bubbleloba

^Some authentic muse locks do have 3 keys instead of one.  However, I haven't seen those IRL and would not be able to authenticate this bag for you.  Please wait for vesna.


----------



## wuselmurphy

bubbleloba said:


> ^Some authentic muse locks do have 3 keys instead of one. However, I haven't seen those IRL and would not be able to authenticate this bag for you. Please wait for vesna.


 
Thanks anyway, bubbleloba, of course I´ll wait!


----------



## vesna

wuselmurphy said:


> I´ve made a photobucket album with more pics...
> 
> http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af313/wusella/Muse/


 
great pics !!! this is an authentic Muse, all the details are fine, what else looks strange to you? This one is older type, is the other you have new with different leather?


----------



## anhngo

Hi! Please let me know if this is an authentic bag:

Item: YSL Muse 2 Large
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## salearea

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, details look OK, but I can not be certain, I have never seen it, sorry



thanks for your thoughts


----------



## vesna

anhngo said:


> Hi! Please let me know if this is an authentic bag:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2 Large
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


 
it is identical to mine ) authentic


----------



## wuselmurphy

vesna said:


> great pics !!! this is an authentic Muse, all the details are fine, what else looks strange to you? This one is older type, is the other you have new with different leather?


 
Thank you so much, Vesna!! 

Yes, I think I have a younger muse (although I already have it for about 4 years), mine must be the one with buffalo leather.
I have attached some pics.

I found an older thread with a comparison of 2 muses:

http://forum.purseblog.com:80/yves-...uffalo-vs-calfskin-muse-side-side-534570.html

I first thought the leather looked off to me here, it is so different to my other muse (of course! as I now know ), that´s whay I was doubting.
And the ysl stamp in the leather of my black one is much clearer....

I attached 2 pics of my black muse...


----------



## vesna

wuselmurphy said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna!!
> 
> Yes, I think I have a younger muse (although I already have it for about 4 years), mine must be the one with buffalo leather.
> I have attached some pics.
> 
> I found an older thread with a comparison of 2 muses:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com:80/yves-...uffalo-vs-calfskin-muse-side-side-534570.html
> 
> I first thought the leather looked off to me here, it is so different to my other muse (of course! as I now know ), that´s whay I was doubting.
> And the ysl stamp in the leather of my black one is much clearer....
> 
> I attached 2 pics of my black muse...


 
oh yes, I remember this thread, it is actually very useful


----------



## vesna

salearea said:


> thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Experts! Will someone please advise if this downtown is authentic? Also, the seller notes the color is brown/maroon but the photos make the bag look grey. Is there an official name for this color so that perhaps I could google it and hope to see the true color? Thanks!

Itemowntown
Listing Number:130390219474
Seller:antenucci123
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130390219474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Experts! Will someone please advise if this downtown is authentic? Also, the seller notes the color is brown/maroon but the photos make the bag look grey. Is there an official name for this color so that perhaps I could google it and hope to see the true color? Thanks!
> 
> Itemowntown
> Listing Number:130390219474
> Seller:antenucci123
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130390219474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Also, I believe this is the large size Downtown, not the small right?


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Experts! Will someone please advise if this downtown is authentic? Also, the seller notes the color is brown/maroon but the photos make the bag look grey. Is there an official name for this color so that perhaps I could google it and hope to see the true color? Thanks!
> 
> Itemowntown
> Listing Number:130390219474
> Seller:antenucci123
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130390219474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



 Looks authentic so far.  Please ask seller to post a picture of the serial number (on back of the YSL leather tag inside the bag).  From the photos, this seems to be a medium downtown, not a large.

You can also check out the YSL Reference Library to find the color IRL. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic so far.  Please ask seller to post a picture of the serial number (on back of the YSL leather tag inside the bag).  From the photos, this seems to be a medium downtown, not a large.
> 
> You can also check out the YSL Reference Library to find the color IRL.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html



THANK YOU! I'll try and get an additional photo of the serial number.


----------



## LOVEBAG2ALL

Hi


----------



## LOVEBAG2ALL

Hi ! Just new here in forum and  i want to thank you all for sharing all the goods of YSL! Just got my very firsl YSL bag  and i just got mine  this May 2010 for my mothers gift to myself , and i decided to get the Pewter oversize muse leather bag in gold hardware . And you guys are so right about Ysl , the quality and the designs are very attractive.I've been collecting different designer bags but so far i guess this is gonna my favorite one ! It has all the good qualities in a bag that im looking for!!!!I'll continue reading your post to help me on choosing another bag before i go to a boutique , coz im looking forward now to collect YSL bags . Thanks again


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Also, I believe this is the large size Downtown, not the small right?


 
hi Zoe, looks OK to me, also this is medium Downtown, not large, not small. Large is much deeper. This is the most comfortable size of Downtown indeed. I do not know the color, did you check our reference library for DT photos, as *bubbleloba* suggested?


----------



## vesna

LOVEBAG2ALL said:


> Hi ! Just new here in forum and i want to thank you all for sharing all the goods of YSL! Just got my very firsl YSL bag and i just got mine this May 2010 for my mothers gift to myself , and i decided to get the Pewter oversize muse leather bag in gold hardware . And you guys are so right about Ysl , the quality and the designs are very attractive.I've been collecting different designer bags but so far i guess this is gonna my favorite one ! It has all the good qualities in a bag that im looking for!!!!I'll continue reading your post to help me on choosing another bag before i go to a boutique , coz im looking forward now to collect YSL bags . Thanks again


 
welcome !!!! I am happy we share the same love..which is your next bag


----------



## LOVEBAG2ALL

OMG ! its you vesna! I've been following your post and all your beautiful posting of your bags . Im glad i found this site ,in here i feel more of me, coz i love bags!!! and everytime  i have  a new one , some friends will take a look and will  tell me im crazy waisting money in  bags. O my god ! it hurts when they said it "Only bags". At least here in forum i found people who  have same passion when it  comes to bag.  Right now im enjoying my new YSL MUSE and she is the 21st designer  leather bag that i have. For my 22nd piece i would love to have a  Soft leather EASY. And with your posting Vesna  i know i will get the nice piece again,your very expert in bags , Thanks !


----------



## vesna

LOVEBAG2ALL said:


> OMG ! its you vesna! I've been following your post and all your beautiful posting of your bags . Im glad i found this site ,in here i feel more of me, coz i love bags!!! and everytime i have a new one , some friends will take a look and will tell me im crazy waisting money in bags. O my god ! it hurts when they said it "Only bags". At least here in forum i found people who have same passion when it comes to bag. Right now im enjoying my new YSL MUSE and she is the 21st designer leather bag that i have. For my 22nd piece i would love to have a Soft leather EASY. And with your posting Vesna i know i will get the nice piece again,your very expert in bags , Thanks !


 
I am also wishing for soft easy   glad you joined our little group


----------



## jujuto

Item : 140407369047
Seller : apokalypsia 
Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407369047&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Hi Vesna,
Can you confirmed the authenticity of this bag ? Thanks. Julie


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Item : 140407369047
> Seller : apokalypsia
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407369047&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> Can you confirmed the authenticity of this bag ? Thanks. Julie


 
authentic , from lovely tPFer


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> authentic , from lovely tPFer


Thank you so much Vesna. Bisous


----------



## missychar

Hi Guys,

need your help authenticating. The offer looks too good to be true.


Item: YSL Muse II
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270580202284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: detrigos

Comments: looks good overall but just need more certainty and reassurance.


Thanks!!

missychar


----------



## RACHEY07

^^^ STAY AWAY! There is something very odd about that listing. It's been listed before and sold: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-yves-s...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3eff7e6b17

And this bag which has been listed at least 3 times (and "sold" at least 2 of them) has too many similarities:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-yves-s...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item255a9124ee

both UK, both relisted multiple times, and notice the same exact wording and layout in the listings? 
Also, someone mentioned on here that they bought one of these bags and the seller claimed he couldn't use Paypal and wanted a bank transfer or something. 

Bottom line- both those bags ARE to good to be true.


----------



## RACHEY07

FYI- Here are the recent posts with regards to these two auctions. 




Liina said:


> Item: YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number: 270574447383
> Seller: detrigos
> *Link!*
> 
> Can someone please help my authenticate this bag?
> The seller says he cant get his paypal account workin, and wants me to use bank transfer.. I have never done that before, and that makes me unsure if he is just a scam or really is selling a handbag. He doesnt have much feedback either.





Liina said:


> Thanks! Ive emailed him now.
> But doesnt he need paypal to pay for the ebay fees and stuff like that?
> He says he cant get paypal working because he cant add his bank account, and that he tried multiple times.. I dont know what to belive.
> Seems shady, but I REALLY want this bag..





isabellew said:


> Hello Liina, I have auctioned another muse 2 bag two weeks ago, which was proved to be a fake, fortunately I did not pay. And the seller said same thing to me that he had pb with paypal account, and I checked your listed link, I found even the presentation of the bag is the same, exactly the same, the decoration of the page, and the location is also the same(UK).  I have asked this seller for more detail pictures, but he was just in rage, and refused it.
> 
> this was the MY auction of muse 2 bag : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...139851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_615wt_1167
> 
> just compare it with yours. I even had the receipt photo which he sent me,  it marked YSL muse 2, oxford street Selfridge.
> STAY AWAY!!


----------



## azteca310

Item:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt 
Listing Number: 270580202284
Seller: detrigos
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270580202284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. I have asked the seller for other photos but am still waiting for them.


----------



## SaksChanel

Hi can you help me authenticate this YSL:

Item: YSL Muse Bag
Listing Number: 230475841638
Seller:xelao5
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230475841638

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

azteca310 said:


> Item:Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
> Listing Number: 270580202284
> Seller: detrigos
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270580202284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. I have asked the seller for other photos but am still waiting for them.


 
please see post #1344 and Rachey's comments, something is fishy


----------



## vesna

SaksChanel said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this YSL:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 230475841638
> Seller:xelao5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230475841638
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks good to me...she has a bit lower feedback, but it seems like she sells display models and some customers were not OK with the condition of the bags...to be on a safe side, ask her about the condition, if it is really excellent


----------



## riiella

hi 
is this an authentic downtown? i cant seem to find information of this size in this colour  on the internet.

Also, do you have recommendations on which service to use to remove the stains on the bag?

Item: *AUTH YSL PATENT DOWNTOWN  OVERSIZED HAND BAG FUCHSIA FS*


Listing Number: 230474300284
Seller: let-trade
*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230474300284&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123*

thanks


----------



## JeansLover

Hi,

Can I please get some opinion on this YSL. Seller offers return, so I should be protected if it turns out to be a dud. Thank you for the help.


----------



## bubbleloba

riiella said:


> hi
> is this an authentic downtown? i cant seem to find information of this size in this colour  on the internet.
> 
> Also, do you have recommendations on which service to use to remove the stains on the bag?
> 
> Item: *AUTH YSL PATENT DOWNTOWN  OVERSIZED HAND BAG FUCHSIA FS*
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 230474300284
> Seller: let-trade
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230474300284&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123*
> 
> thanks



The auction ended, but the pictures are of an authentic downtown.


----------



## bubbleloba

JeansLover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get some opinion on this YSL. Seller offers return, so I should be protected if it turns out to be a dud. Thank you for the help.



 This is a very bad fake.  Definitely contact the seller for a return.


----------



## JeansLover

bubbleloba said:


> This is a very bad fake.  Definitely contact the seller for a return.



Many thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## shopaholic.10

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT WOMEN DOWNTOWN TOTE LEATHER BAG
Listing Number: 330434656668
Seller: horseldo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef70b99c
Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this.


----------



## bubbleloba

shopaholic.10 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT WOMEN DOWNTOWN TOTE LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number: 330434656668
> Seller: horseldo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef70b99c
> Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this.



Please ask seller to post photos of 1) leather tag with serial #, 2) close up shot of the hardware, and 3) close up of the bottom of the bag.  

I would be hesitant to bid, since the seller has been listing private auctions only, and the description of the bag says it's been carried only once or twice but there are definite scratches on the bag in the photos.  I would ask the seller to clarify the condition of the bag - any scratches, rubbings, etc.


----------



## shopaholic.10

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask seller to post photos of 1) leather tag with serial #, 2) close up shot of the hardware, and 3) close up of the bottom of the bag.
> 
> I would be hesitant to bid, since the seller has been listing private auctions only, and the description of the bag says it's been carried only once or twice but there are definite scratches on the bag in the photos. I would ask the seller to clarify the condition of the bag - any scratches, rubbings, etc.


 

Alright thanks for advice.


----------



## pekie

hi im interested in this bag.. what further pictures do i need to show that it is authentic?

thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270580202284


----------



## wbruce2002

EBAY

YSL Y-ROCK Yves Saint Laurent BAG TOREBKA
seller: czaro_pl

Altre info sull'oggetto
Numero oggetto:	260603725549
Luogo in cui si trova l'oggetto:	Gda&#324;sk, pomorskie, Polonia


----------



## taggis77

Hi Ladies Please help me with this muse in croc print..
Ebay seller id: maggiefromsweden
item number: 	180508907905
working link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-XL-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a072b5981

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

pekie said:


> hi im interested in this bag.. what further pictures do i need to show that it is authentic?
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270580202284


 
please see post #1344 and Rachey's comments, something is fishy


----------



## vesna

wbruce2002 said:


> EBAY
> 
> YSL Y-ROCK Yves Saint Laurent BAG TOREBKA
> seller: czaro_pl
> 
> Altre info sull'oggetto
> Numero oggetto:    260603725549
> Luogo in cui si trova l'oggetto:    Gda&#324;sk, pomorskie, Polonia


 
please post the exact link


----------



## vesna

taggis77 said:


> Hi Ladies Please help me with this muse in croc print..
> Ebay seller id: maggiefromsweden
> item number:     180508907905
> working link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-XL-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a072b5981
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Hi, I am not familiar with this one at all, sorry, strange tag, perhaps normal for croc...hope someone who knows will chime in


----------



## taggis77

Ok, thanks vesna


----------



## daab

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Downtown Tote Bag Purse
Listing Number: 160436276122
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags&hash=item255abf4b9a#ht_2737wt_1139
Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

taggis77 said:


> Hi Ladies Please help me with this muse in croc print..
> Ebay seller id: maggiefromsweden
> item number:     180508907905
> working link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-XL-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a072b5981
> 
> Thank you so much!



The YSL engraving on the hardware looks a little off to me from the picture.  Can you ask the seller to post a photo of the serial number on the back of the YSL tag?


----------



## bubbleloba

daab said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Downtown Tote Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 160436276122
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags&hash=item255abf4b9a#ht_2737wt_1139
> Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!!



Authentic, from a reputable seller.


----------



## AudreyHolly

Hi girls!Could you please help me with this?I know the photos are a bit blurry,I've asked for more.Thanks in advance!
ITEM NAME  ysl yves saint laurent borsa bag come nuova
ITEM NUMBER 230476451307
SELLER ID omero747
LINK http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230476451307&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_586wt_1167


----------



## priscy

Please help authenticate this
TIA!!

Item: YSL Muse Large
Listing Number: 280508850210
Seller: lungard1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_1055


----------



## vesna

priscy said:


> Please help authenticate this
> TIA!!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Large
> Listing Number: 280508850210
> Seller: lungard1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_1055


 
tha shape is clearly oversize, and measurements are given for large ???  Also zipper pulls are unusually clean without patina, even new have darkening on the inner edges...I am not sure about this one...more pics needed, inner leather tag from the back - serial number, as well as bottom of zipper head with engraving


----------



## abbyrhode

Hi
Could someone look at this muse 2 for me?  Thanks in advance!

seller id: teqmesk
auction: 200473722973
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Two-Sa...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead2a405d

She also sent me this picture of the tag.  I asked for a picture of the zip pull and the bottom foot as well but she didn't include it in the e-mail.  I'll try asking her again


----------



## sugacookie

hi there, please authenticate.  thanks!!!

Item:  AUTH YSL "Sac Y Now" Hobo in Gray Leather
Listing Number:  280510810872
Seller:  tbestes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280510810872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hi , please authenticate. thanks in advance!!!

Item: Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
Listing Number: 270580202284
Seller: detrigos
Link: http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...202284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_677wt_1165


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> Hi
> Could someone look at this muse 2 for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> seller id: teqmesk
> auction: 200473722973
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Two-Sa...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead2a405d
> 
> She also sent me this picture of the tag. I asked for a picture of the zip pull and the bottom foot as well but she didn't include it in the e-mail. I'll try asking her again


 
I would wait for those, as well as a zipper bottom of the head with engraving. Also, front of the tag is relevant. Cheers, vesna


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> hi there, please authenticate. thanks!!!
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL "Sac Y Now" Hobo in Gray Leather
> Listing Number: 280510810872
> Seller: tbestes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280510810872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Hi, this one looks good, and especially bought through Mytheresa which is a reliable store. cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

CRISPEDROSA said:


> hi , please authenticate. thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: Auth YSL yves saint laurent muse 2 two bag inc receipt
> Listing Number: 270580202284
> Seller: detrigos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...202284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_677wt_1165


 
please see post #1344 and Rachey's comments, something is fishy


----------



## AudreyHolly

Hey ladies....could someone please authenticate the one I posted yesterday?Thanks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vesna said:


> please see post #1344 and Rachey's comments, something is fishy



thank you vesna


----------



## abbyrhode

vesna said:


> I would wait for those, as well as a zipper bottom of the head with engraving. Also, front of the tag is relevant. Cheers, vesna



I haven't received any of the necessary photos and the auction ends in a couple of hours.  I'm guessing there's too little information to go on right now to tell if it's authentic or fake?  Would be possible to bid and then just hold off on paying until more photos become available?


----------



## azvaultgirl

Item: YSL Handbag
Listing Number: 290438023452
Seller: *jiaafei1980*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Handbag-/290438023452?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f74891c


----------



## Fashion-Victim

Item:
Listing Number: 200473284528
Seller: annahesse
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2ead238fb0
Comments: What do you think about this one?


----------



## peppamint

Item: YSL Small Easy (bubbly leather)
No seller ID/link/listing number because I just bought it. These are my own pictures.

















Thanks for authenticating!


----------



## AudreyHolly

Sorry to bother,but I think you've missed this (I'm posting it again,if it's a problem please let me know)
ITEM NAME ysl yves saint laurent borsa bag come nuova
ITEM NUMBER 230476451307
SELLER ID omero747
LINK http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_586wt_1167


----------



## bubbleloba

Fashion-Victim said:


> Item:
> Listing Number: 200473284528
> Seller: annahesse
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2ead238fb0
> Comments: What do you think about this one?



Need pictures of the inner tag and serial number to authenticate.  There are quite a few fake tribute bags out and additional detailed pictures are necessary.


----------



## vesna

AudreyHolly said:


> Sorry to bother,but I think you've missed this (I'm posting it again,if it's a problem please let me know)
> ITEM NAME ysl yves saint laurent borsa bag come nuova
> ITEM NUMBER 230476451307
> SELLER ID omero747
> LINK http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_586wt_1167


 
sorry, the page can not open for me


----------



## vesna

peppamint said:


> Item: YSL Small Easy (bubbly leather)
> No seller ID/link/listing number because I just bought it. These are my own pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for authenticating!


 
looks great to me )))


----------



## vesna

azvaultgirl said:


> Item: YSL Handbag
> Listing Number: 290438023452
> Seller: *jiaafei1980*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Handbag-/290438023452?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f74891c


 
I have never seen this bag IRL, but all the details look genuine to me...I am hoping someone who has the bag will chime in


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> I haven't received any of the necessary photos and the auction ends in a couple of hours. I'm guessing there's too little information to go on right now to tell if it's authentic or fake? Would be possible to bid and then just hold off on paying until more photos become available?


 
I do not know really, I would not, because you risk some crazy dispute and non paying strike especially if the seller is not honest


----------



## vesna

CRISPEDROSA said:


> thank you vesna


----------



## vesna

AudreyHolly said:


> Sorry to bother,but I think you've missed this (I'm posting it again,if it's a problem please let me know)
> ITEM NAME ysl yves saint laurent borsa bag come nuova
> ITEM NUMBER 230476451307
> SELLER ID omero747
> LINK http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_586wt_1167


 
Sorry, it works on yesterday's link....it is blurry but looks OK so far. I would ask seller to make clear pics of the serial number on the back of letter tag and larger paper tag photo with the same number to compare.


----------



## peppamint

Thanks *vesna*!


----------



## AudreyHolly

vesna said:


> Sorry, it works on yesterday's link....it is blurry but looks OK so far. I would ask seller to make clear pics of the serial number on the back of letter tag and larger paper tag photo with the same number to compare.



Thanks a lot!I'm waiting for the other photos!


----------



## watyousee

pls check.

thanks.

Item : YSL Mombasa 
Seller : lovedbymayi

Link : http://lovedbymayi.multiply.com/photos/album/42/Authentic_YSL_Mombasa_Repriced#photo=1


thanks!


----------



## vesna

watyousee said:


> pls check.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Item : YSL Mombasa
> Seller : lovedbymayi
> 
> Link : http://lovedbymayi.multiply.com/photos/album/42/Authentic_YSL_Mombasa_Repriced#photo=1
> 
> 
> thanks!


 
I have not seen this IRL but looks OK from what I recognize from other mombasas


----------



## watyousee

thanks much, vesna 




vesna said:


> I have not seen this IRL but looks OK from what I recognize from other mombasas


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello, I believe this is authentic, but would you kindly authenticate? Thanks!
Item: Muse
Listing Number: 310222286442
Seller: commedelove
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310222286442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello, I believe this is authentic, but would you kindly authenticate? Thanks!
> Item: Muse
> Listing Number: 310222286442
> Seller: commedelove
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310222286442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks good so far.


----------



## mona_danya

Item: RIVE GAUCHE
Listing Number: 150446953434
Seller: twinkytoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150446953434


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello, I believe this is authentic, but would you kindly authenticate? Thanks!
> Item: Muse
> Listing Number: 310222286442
> Seller: commedelove
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310222286442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

mona_danya said:


> Item: RIVE GAUCHE
> Listing Number: 150446953434
> Seller: twinkytoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150446953434


----------



## katy_sm

So I got this bag vintage & i wanted to know if it was authentic. Please help me out 

Pic 1: the bag it self
Pic 2: the inside lining of the bag
Pic 3: the tag inside the bag


----------



## fsadeli

Item: YSL muse
Listing Number:	220613557572
Seller: burbujit 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YSL-MUSE-BAG...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item335d97bd44
Comments: Hi couls someone authenticate this for me? thanks!


----------



## fsadeli

And this one as well...

Item: YSL muse
Listing Number: 320540625975
Seller: esavings247
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Yv...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1b5cc37

Thanks all!!


----------



## vesna

katy_sm said:


> So I got this bag vintage & i wanted to know if it was authentic. Please help me out
> 
> Pic 1: the bag it self
> Pic 2: the inside lining of the bag
> Pic 3: the tag inside the bag


 
I have never seen this one, sorry


----------



## vesna

fsadeli said:


> Item: YSL muse
> Listing Number:    220613557572
> Seller: burbujit
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YSL-MUSE-BAG...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item335d97bd44
> Comments: Hi couls someone authenticate this for me? thanks!


 
crucial details would be needed to see - inner leather tag front and back with serial number as well as bottom side of zipper head with engraving


----------



## vesna

fsadeli said:


> And this one as well...
> 
> Item: YSL muse
> Listing Number: 320540625975
> Seller: esavings247
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Yv...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1b5cc37
> 
> Thanks all!!


 looks good to me


----------



## katy_sm

vesna said:


> I have never seen this one, sorry



Thanks for your reply.

Is there anyone else who can help me?
Or does this mean it's fake?


----------



## vesna

katy_sm said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is there anyone else who can help me?
> Or does this mean it's fake?


 
I hope someone will chime in. I personally do not think it is fake, I just can not know for sure, but my gut feeling can not be used for authentication


----------



## nssha6

Item: YSL MUSE OAK
Listing Number: non
Seller:non
Link: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Comments: Bought it in a nearby vintage store

THANKS IN ADVANCED!


----------



## sara_g

I'm selling lots of items for a woman whose mother in law passed away, and this was among her items.  The packaging looks super fake to me (the ribbon and hangtag in particular), but I thought perhaps there was a chance they could just be older (I don't think this woman bought anything since the 70s) and real.  The closeup isn't great, but it's stamped with the YSL logo.  Anyone have any idea?  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bubbleloba

Need photos of the inside tags and serial number.  Also, can you include a close up of the hardware (lock) for authentication?  Thanks.



nssha6 said:


> Item: YSL MUSE OAK
> Listing Number: non
> Seller:non
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Bought it in a nearby vintage store
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCED!


----------



## feddy78

Item: YSL reversible muse
Listing Number: 350360772412
Seller: stirlingdavo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item5193211f3c

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Moni22

Can you please authenticate this?  Thanks!

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: 220612465682
Seller: foxylynda2008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-Large-Navy-Muse-Bag-NWT-/220612465682?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d871412#ht_1111wt_930
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

Moni22 said:


> Can you please authenticate this?  Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 220612465682
> Seller: foxylynda2008
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-La...WH_Handbags&hash=item335d871412#ht_1111wt_930
> Comments: Thanks!



Looks authentic so far, but need photos of the serial number on the leather tag and close ups of the hardware (lock and key) as well as the paper tags.  The seller's photos were still a bit small.


----------



## Moni22

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic so far, but need photos of the serial number on the leather tag and close ups of the hardware (lock and key) as well as the paper tags.  The seller's photos were still a bit small.



Thanks for your help.  I contacted her asking for additional pics, so I'll let you know when she gets back to me.

-Moni


----------



## *sam**

Item: YSL St Topez
Listing Number: 230482605408
Seller: alexisconsigns
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Blush-St...WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9d57560#ht_8365wt_913
Comments: Dear Girls, Would you please be so kind to autheticate this for me? Thanks a lot! *sam**


----------



## missbaggy

Hi Ladies,

Is this authentic plse?

Item: Auth Blk Leather Yves Saint Laurent 'Overseas' bag/tote
Item #: 160435945855
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160435945855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: ikim2644

I know the auction is over but just wanted to know so I can ask if she will relist.

thanks so much!!!


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Item: YSL St Topez
> Listing Number: 230482605408
> Seller: alexisconsigns
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Blush-St...WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9d57560#ht_8365wt_913
> Comments: Dear Girls, Would you please be so kind to autheticate this for me? Thanks a lot! *sam**


 
Hi Sam, looks OK to me, it is just that I am deadly scared of light suede (I am now returning to seller red fendi suede bag, it jut can not be cleaned). Cheers, vesna


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Item: YSL St Topez
> Listing Number: 230482605408
> Seller: alexisconsigns
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Blush-St...WH_Handbags&hash=item35a9d57560#ht_8365wt_913
> Comments: Dear Girls, Would you please be so kind to autheticate this for me? Thanks a lot! *sam**


 

SAM !!!!!!  Your avatar changed !!! 


it changed to MARRIED ! 


CONGRATS


----------



## vesna

missbaggy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is this authentic plse?
> 
> Item: Auth Blk Leather Yves Saint Laurent 'Overseas' bag/tote
> Item #: 160435945855
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160435945855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: ikim2644
> 
> I know the auction is over but just wanted to know so I can ask if she will relist.
> 
> thanks so much!!!


 
I am not sure...zipper pull and bottom side of zipper head would be good to see and inner tag clearly with the back of it (serial number), very hard to see any features


----------



## vesna

feddy78 said:


> Item: YSL reversible muse
> Listing Number: 350360772412
> Seller: stirlingdavo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item5193211f3c
> 
> Thanks very much!!


 
sorry, I have not seen it IRL, I would not know


----------



## Moni22

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic so far, but need photos of the serial number on the leather tag and close ups of the hardware (lock and key) as well as the paper tags.  The seller's photos were still a bit small.



She's added additional pics and has also listed the serial number in the info.  Since other people have already bid, Ebay won't let her remove pics, but she's offered to send me photos of the authenticity card and serial number.  Can you authenticate the bag with the info provided or should I ask her to send me the pictures directly?  Thanks so much for your help!

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: 220612465682
Seller: foxylynda2008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-Lar...#ht_1111wt_930
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Moni22

Moni22 said:


> She's added additional pics and has also listed the serial number in the info.  Since other people have already bid, Ebay won't let her remove pics, but she's offered to send me photos of the authenticity card and serial number.  Can you authenticate the bag with the info provided or should I ask her to send me the pictures directly?  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 220612465682
> Seller: foxylynda2008
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-Lar...#ht_1111wt_930
> Comments: Thanks!



Oops, I put the wrong link.  Here's the correct link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220612465682&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1299wt_930

Thanks for your help!


----------



## *sam**

vesna said:


> Hi Sam, looks OK to me, it is just that I am deadly scared of light suede (I am now returning to seller red fendi suede bag, it jut can not be cleaned). Cheers, vesna



Thanks a lot vesna! Yes, I know, light suede is not the safest. But I am dying for a St Tropez. I might wait for a black one to come though. Thanks for your help.
And i am sorry for the red fendi.



vesna said:


> SAM !!!!!!  Your avatar changed !!!
> 
> 
> it changed to MARRIED !
> 
> 
> CONGRATS



Thanks a lot, you are so nice


----------



## missbaggy

vesna said:


> I am not sure...zipper pull and bottom side of zipper head would be good to see and inner tag clearly with the back of it (serial number), very hard to see any features


 
THX. Will try to get.


----------



## vesna

*sam** said:


> Thanks a lot vesna! Yes, I know, light suede is not the safest. But I am dying for a St Tropez. I might wait for a black one to come though. Thanks for your help.
> And i am sorry for the red fendi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, you are so nice


 
There are so many on ebay lately, and personally I love soft strap with metal ring, and black leather is just amazing. I sold mine because it was too large for me, 14x11 - somehow the ratio is not so pretty for thsi style,  and am looking for smaller version (like the one from YSL site 11x11). Good luck, cheers, Vesna


----------



## Sabinalynn

Item:
Listing Number: 130395749698
Seller: buyloehs
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-downtown-ba...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c313d42
Comments: tia!

please help!


----------



## bubbleloba

Sabinalynn said:


> Item:
> Listing Number: 130395749698
> Seller: buyloehs
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-downtown-ba...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c313d42
> Comments: tia!
> 
> please help!



Looks authentic so far.  The serial number checked out.  I did a search for reputable eBay buyers on the forum and some people have reservations about this seller, so just make sure there is a return policy in place.


----------



## zsazsazsu

Item: *$2250 Auth New YSL(Yves  Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG*

Listing Number: *320541909283*

Seller: *princess_kelly*

Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320541909283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT *

Comments: hi ladies would you please authenticate this bag for me? this could be my very first ysl bag  thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks so much!!


----------



## darielle

Ladies, here's one to check out.. 

Item:100% Auth YvesSaintLaurent Leather Wallet Y S L
Listing Number: 320541466474
Seller: vinvinvinvin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...66474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7841wt_1139

The auction's closed but please authenticate it anyway. TIA again!


----------



## es1124

Item:120578060439
Listing Number:
Seller:cyndyl
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Easy-Tote-Bag-Small-/120578060439?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13033097#ht_5014wt_879


Hello everyone..Can someone please authenticate this bag for me...been eyeing for a easy tote...~ hope everyone is enjoying their evening


----------



## Sabinalynn

please help!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent NUDE Patent Large Tribute Tote BNWT
Listing Number:
Seller: scoobiesmomma
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoo...t_Laurent_NUDE_Patent_Large_Tribute_Tote_BNWT
Comments: thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

zsazsazsu said:


> Item: *$2250 Auth New YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG*
> 
> Listing Number: *320541909283*
> 
> Seller: *princess_kelly*
> 
> Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320541909283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT *
> 
> Comments: hi ladies would you please authenticate this bag for me? this could be my very first ysl bag  thank you so much in advance!


 
it does look OK, but this bag is faked so much in this color, I can not be 100% sure...perhaps the photos of serial number on inner leather tag as well as the bottom of the zipper head with engraving will help confirm


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> Ladies, here's one to check out..
> 
> Item:100% Auth YvesSaintLaurent Leather Wallet Y S L
> Listing Number: 320541466474
> Seller: vinvinvinvin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...66474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7841wt_1139
> 
> The auction's closed but please authenticate it anyway. TIA again!


 
looks strange, all the features of muse wallet are there, but few sems are off, I am not sure, anyone ?


----------



## vesna

es1124 said:


> Item:120578060439
> Listing Number:
> Seller:cyndyl
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-YSL-Yves-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13033097#ht_5014wt_879
> 
> 
> Hello everyone..Can someone please authenticate this bag for me...been eyeing for a easy tote...~ hope everyone is enjoying their evening


 
great pictures, great authentic bag, good luck


----------



## vesna

Sabinalynn said:


> please help!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent NUDE Patent Large Tribute Tote BNWT
> Listing Number:
> Seller: scoobiesmomma
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoo...t_Laurent_NUDE_Patent_Large_Tribute_Tote_BNWT
> Comments: thanks so much!


 
hi Sabinalynn, ask her for serial number photo as well as paper tag with the same number..looks fine, but it is hard to tell, this bag does not have lots of markers of authenticity aside from inner tag and serial number

I hope someone who has Tribute might help


----------



## darielle

vesna said:


> looks strange, all the features of muse wallet are there, but few sems are off, I am not sure, anyone ?


thanks vesna, what should I look out for?


----------



## shopaholic.10

Item: YSL Handbag Tote Charms Black Gr8 Cond.
Listing Number: 250644551034
Seller: klozet_needz 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250644551034&_trksid=p2761.l1259
Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag.


----------



## bubbleloba

^pictures are a bit fuzzy to determine authenticity.  Also, I think this seller has sold counterfeit items in the past (e.g., brand new McQueen scarf for $40 when retail is $260).


----------



## Boalt

Item: YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag in Gray Listing Number: 250644551034
Seller: tote_girl  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270588650483&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shopaholic.10

bubbleloba said:


> ^pictures are a bit fuzzy to determine authenticity.  Also, I think this seller has sold counterfeit items in the past (e.g., brand new McQueen scarf for $40 when retail is $260).



ok will forget about it thanks!


----------



## bagrebel

ladies, I need your help again. Could you please authenticate this YSL Besace for me. If you want any more pictures, please let me know.

Item: YSL Besace
Seller: pinky_girl
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1090231&p=1064578661#post1064578661

Thx in advance


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> thanks vesna, what should I look out for?


 
I am not sure in a wallet, all that you have to look for  actually looks OK on this wallet - Yves Saint laurent, lock etc  ???? It is just weirdly sloppy in some stiches


----------



## pretkit

Please help me to authenticate these YSL shoes.
thank you!


Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE PUMPS
Item Number: 140414013130
Seller ID: sweetest-dealz
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Item: YSL ROADY HOBO Handbag in Gray Listing Number: 250644551034
> Seller: tote_girl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270588650483&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 
I think it is genuine


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> ladies, I need your help again. Could you please authenticate this YSL Besace for me. If you want any more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Item: YSL Besace
> Seller: pinky_girl
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1090231&p=1064578661#post1064578661
> 
> Thx in advance


  It looks good, just two more photos (many counterfeits are there): bottom with stiching clearly seen, as well as the inner side of the flap where you can zoom in on screws on the oval metal openings


----------



## bagrebel

vesna said:


> It looks good, just two more photos (many counterfeits are there): bottom with stiching clearly seen, as well as the inner side of the flap where you can zoom in on screws on the oval metal openings


 
First of all, thank you so much vesna  and here are pictures as your request









Thanks


----------



## dmilms

Item:  Black Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
Listing number:  280518135684
Seller:  thresia88
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280518135684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Do you think this is an authentic YSL bag?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## H2BL8

Item:  YSL "SCOOP"  ROADY FLAP BLACK PEBBLE LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing Number:  150453865609
Seller:helenback929
http://myworld.ebay.com/helenback929/Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SCOOP-ROADY-FLAP-BLACK-PEBBLE-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/150453865609?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307bfcc89

Would someone please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> First of all, thank you so much vesna  and here are pictures as your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
great, I think all is fine here )))


----------



## vesna

dmilms said:


> Item: Black Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
> Listing number: 280518135684
> Seller: thresia88
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280518135684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Do you think this is an authentic YSL bag?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## vesna

H2BL8 said:


> Item: YSL "SCOOP" ROADY FLAP BLACK PEBBLE LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 150453865609
> Seller:helenback929
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SCOOP-ROADY-FLAP-BLACK-PEBBLE-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/150453865609?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2307bfcc89
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!


 
hm, we had this one earlier mentioned, I think we asked for inner tag front and back better photos


----------



## vesna

pretkit said:


> Please help me to authenticate these YSL shoes.
> thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE PUMPS
> Item Number: 140414013130
> Seller ID: sweetest-dealz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
unfortunatelly we rarely have anyone here authenticating shoes, it will be best to try "glass slipper" forum


----------



## AECornell

Item: YSL Muse
Link: http://img19.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img6084d.jpg
Comments: Need some help with bag I already own. Purchased from a reputable reseller on eBay, but the 3 keys is bothering me. This bag is 2006, when the Muse first came out, so maybe the 3 keys is because of that? Attached are some pictures that might help you tell me.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Authenticators,

Good evening.

Please help me to authenticate this YSL.  I would love to add it to my collection.

Thank you.

Item Name:  YSL OVERSIZED LARGE MUSE SATCHEL ROSE SHOULDER BAG 
Item #:       130399160944
Seller I.D.:   sochiccloset
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-OVERSIZED-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c654a70

Thank you.


----------



## bubbleloba

AECornell said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Link: http://img19.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img6084d.jpg
> Comments: Need some help with bag I already own. Purchased from a reputable reseller on eBay, but the 3 keys is bothering me. This bag is 2006, when the Muse first came out, so maybe the 3 keys is because of that? Attached are some pictures that might help you tell me.



Looks OK so far, but close-ups of the serial number and hardware are needed to determine authenticity.


----------



## curlizm487

Item: ysl muse wallet
Seller: mandaphi (bonanzle)
Link: http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af201/mandaphi/YSL Listings/YSL Muse wallet/

TIA!


----------



## bagrebel

vesna said:


> great, I think all is fine here )))


 
thx you so much vesna


----------



## AECornell

Please click the link to see the other pictures.



bubbleloba said:


> Looks OK so far, but close-ups of the serial number and hardware are needed to determine authenticity.


----------



## meep!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Bow Bag
Listing Number: 140413890121
Seller: asb428 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b151ee49
Comments: I have more pics if needed?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

I just purchased this Downtown (my first!) on eBay - I'm pretty sure its authentic given that its a reputable seller but would love to get your expert opinion!

Also, I'm a little confused about the sizing. From the photos, the proportions of the bag seem to make it look like the medium size. But per the dimensions given, is it the large size Downtown? I know that the Downtown comes in mini, small, medium and large. Is there an extra large? The Downtowns that appear to be really really long - are those large or extra large? I think that size would be too long on me - so I'm really hoping the Downtown I just bought will be a medium.

Thank you!

Item: Downtown
Listing Number: 200479321325
Seller:linda*s***stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200479321325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

authentic


AECornell said:


> Please click the link to see the other pictures.


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> Item: ysl muse wallet
> Seller: mandaphi (bonanzle)
> Link: http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af201/mandaphi/YSL Listings/YSL Muse wallet/
> 
> TIA!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> I just purchased this Downtown (my first!) on eBay - I'm pretty sure its authentic given that its a reputable seller but would love to get your expert opinion!
> 
> Also, I'm a little confused about the sizing. From the photos, the proportions of the bag seem to make it look like the medium size. But per the dimensions given, is it the large size Downtown? I know that the Downtown comes in mini, small, medium and large. Is there an extra large? The Downtowns that appear to be really really long - are those large or extra large? I think that size would be too long on me - so I'm really hoping the Downtown I just bought will be a medium.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Downtown
> Listing Number: 200479321325
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200479321325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

it looks like the large one if you look at the dimensions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html

seller is indeed reputable and great


----------



## vesna

meep! said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Bow Bag
> Listing Number: 140413890121
> Seller: asb428
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b151ee49
> Comments: I have more pics if needed?


 
please post inner tag and serial number on the back of the tag photos


----------



## Nikuska

Item: YSL rive gauche
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: bought it month ago, I hope it is authentic... Many thanks


----------



## Zoe Bradley

vesna said:


> it looks like the large one if you look at the dimensions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html
> 
> seller is indeed reputable and great



Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

Nikuska said:


> Item: YSL rive gauche
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: bought it month ago, I hope it is authentic... Many thanks


 
looks good


----------



## Nikuska

vesna said:


> looks good



Super! Thank you soooo much


----------



## lizmarielowe

is this real??
http://album.alfemminile.com/album/678022/ysl-arty-ring-0.html


----------



## AECornell

YSL Muse-

Don't know if you saw my post, but here is the link to the pictures:
http://img19.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img6084d.jpg

Please let me know what you think - thanks!



bubbleloba said:


> Looks OK so far, but close-ups of the serial number and hardware are needed to determine authenticity.


----------



## gomubear

Item: YSL TRIBTOO PUMPS tributes Gray Suede 35 - SEXY!!!Item:
Listing Number: 270593297151
Seller: *roninose*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270593297151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: please authenticate, thanks!!


----------



## vesna

AECornell said:


> YSL Muse-
> 
> Don't know if you saw my post, but here is the link to the pictures:
> http://img19.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img6084d.jpg
> 
> Please let me know what you think - thanks!


 
looks good  what do you think *bubbleloba ?*


----------



## lainly28

Hello! Can someone check this out? I going to purchase it, however it does not come with a dust bag... : (. Would like to make sure it's real before purchasing. Thanks! &#9829;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521634803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

lainly28 said:


> Hello! Can someone check this out? I going to purchase it, however it does not come with a dust bag... : (. Would like to make sure it's real before purchasing. Thanks! &#9829;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521634803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
looks great !


----------



## AECornell

Thanks vesna! The three keys were really worrying me! I guess they only did that for a short period of time when the bag first came out.



vesna said:


> looks good  what do you think *bubbleloba ?*


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> looks good  what do you think *bubbleloba ?*



This one looks good.  Authentic!


----------



## smo

Item: AUTH. YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Purple Large Bag
Listing Number: 330441569663
Seller:  octobernostalgia 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330441569663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5310wt_920
Comments: Would really appreciate it is someone could authenticate this muse two bag, thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

smo said:


> Item: AUTH. YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Purple Large Bag
> Listing Number: 330441569663
> Seller:  octobernostalgia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...569663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5310wt_920
> Comments: Would really appreciate it is someone could authenticate this muse two bag, thank you



 authentic.


----------



## purebags

Ignore - wrong format


----------



## purebags

Item: YSL AUTHENTIC LARGE MAGENTA MUSE. NEW W/ TAGS!!
Listing Number:120583744985
Seller:hllywdhills 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-AUTHENTIC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1359edd9
Comments:Sorry my 1st time on TPF - can i ask you to authenticate this bag
many thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

^Something looks off, but I'm not sure where.  Please ask seller to post a close up of the Yves Saint Laurent Paris logo on the leather beneath the padlock.  I didn't see it on the photos.  Also, the zippers are different from the YSL bags I've seen.  Not sure if it's because it's a 2010 bag.  The YSL Reference Library thread has some photos of authentic 2010 muses - http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-7.html.

Zoom in on the 2nd photo here to see a picture of the 2010 muse zipper.


----------



## purebags

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number:260619661506
Seller:butthy1215 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae2470c2
Comments: I have another one that i'm more inclined to buy - pls help with authenticity


----------



## purebags

purebags said:


> Item: YSL AUTHENTIC LARGE MAGENTA MUSE. NEW W/ TAGS!!
> Listing Number:120583744985
> Seller:hllywdhills
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-AUTHENTIC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1359edd9
> Comments:Sorry my 1st time on TPF - can i ask you to authenticate this bag
> many thanks


 
thanks for that


----------



## bubbleloba

purebags said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number:260619661506
> Seller:butthy1215
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae2470c2
> Comments: I have another one that i'm more inclined to buy - pls help with authenticity



Authentic!


----------



## shell_belle

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Bag
Listing Number: 220623202226
Seller: lippo_lippohttp://myworld.ebay.com.au/lippo_lippo/
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Yves-Sa...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item335e2ae7b2
Comments:Can someone please advise whether this bag is authentic? Thanks


----------



## purebags

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


 thanks for help and time


----------



## purebags

What do you guys think of the colour of this bag ??? or shall i opt for buying the black version. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521634803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cathy1228

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT- YSL SMALL MUSE BAG-DARK PEWTER
Listing Number: 260620175154
Seller: blueberry2010tx
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-SMALL-MUSE-BAG-DARK-PEWTER-/260620175154?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae2c4732#ht_500wt_1154
Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you


----------



## pacosophie

Hi everyone! According to you is this muse authentic?
Item: Muse two
Item number: 230489179441
Seller: milki22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Auth-YSL-Large-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa39c531


----------



## curlizm487

Item: Black Patent Muse
Item Number: 280521378696
Seller: monsieuryanko
Link: http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=887768676309:595306962

thanks!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Authenticaters,

Good evening.  Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I would love to add it to my collection.

Thank you.

Item Name:  YSL Muse Bag - XLarge Gorgeous Camel Tan - Brand New
Item #:        270595681681
Seller I.D.:    norasnewlife 
Item Link:     http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Bag-XL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f00c26d91


----------



## bubbleloba

curlizm487 said:


> Item: Black Patent Muse
> Item Number: 280521378696
> Seller: monsieuryanko
> Link: http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=887768676309:595306962
> 
> thanks!



YSL logo on the hardware looks a bit off - not sure if it's because it's a well used bag.  Please ask seller to post photos of the serial number located inside of the bag.


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Authenticaters,
> 
> Good evening.  Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I would love to add it to my collection.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  YSL Muse Bag - XLarge Gorgeous Camel Tan - Brand New
> Item #:        270595681681
> Seller I.D.:    norasnewlife
> Item Link:     http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Bag-XL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f00c26d91



This is a bad fake.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Oh my god.  Seller has great feedbacks.   I am so glad I asked first.  Thank you so much.


----------



## bubbleloba

^The dust bag is a red flag, as well as the leather tag holding the key.  Also, I checked the seller's feedback and she hasn't sold any big ticket items.  Best of luck finding a XL muse.


----------



## vesna

shell_belle said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Bag
> Listing Number: 220623202226
> Seller: lippo_lippo
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Yves-Sa...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item335e2ae7b2
> Comments:Can someone please advise whether this bag is authentic? Thanks


 
looks good, I would just like to see closeup of bottom middle metal foot and zipper head bottom side with engraving, just to be 100% sure


----------



## pacosophie

Hi! I've just asked to authenticate the muse I linked above, could someone help me?


----------



## penipoo

Hi ~ Would  you be so kind as to authenticate this Roady for me - I know there are many copies out there!
Many thanks in advance!! 

Item: YSL PATENT LEATHER ROADY TOTE
Listing Number: 110548532670
Seller: francisa166
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110548532670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi ladies, I see that this bag has already been asked about, but bubbleloba had asked for the serial number. The seller writes that the id # is: 153959.213317

Here is the info about the bag:

Item: Stunning Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Handbag
Listing Number: 280521378696
Seller: monsieuryanko
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521378696&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Also, I have emailed the seller regarding the authenticity of the bag and in her reply she wrote that it is authentic but she cannot give me anymore guarantee than her word. The seller has only 2 feedback so I can't just take her word for it. 

It would be so helpful if you ladies could give me your feedback on this bag. I should also mention that the auction is ending in 5 hours.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## pacosophie

Hi Ladies! I need your help in order to auyhenticate this bag:
http://img229.imageshack.us/i/dscn15071.jpg/
http://img580.imageshack.us/i/dscn15101.jpg/
hthttp://img88.imageshack.us/i/dscn15091.jpg/
http://img718.imageshack.us/i/dscn15081.jpg/
http://img685.imageshack.us/i/dscn15121.jpg/
http://img688.imageshack.us/i/dscn15141.jpg/
http://img443.imageshack.us/i/dscn15171.jpg/
http://img706.imageshack.us/i/dscn15201.jpg/
Thank you in advance! ;D


----------



## curlizm487

YSL SMALL MUSE BAG-DARK PEWTER
Listing Number: 260620175154
Seller: blueberry2010tx
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620175154

someone posted this previously but it got skipped over


----------



## vesna

luxuryfever said:


> Hi ladies, I see that this bag has already been asked about, but bubbleloba had asked for the serial number. The seller writes that the id # is: 153959.213317
> 
> Here is the info about the bag:
> 
> Item: Stunning Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Handbag
> Listing Number: 280521378696
> Seller: monsieuryanko
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521378696&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also, I have emailed the seller regarding the authenticity of the bag and in her reply she wrote that it is authentic but she cannot give me anymore guarantee than her word. The seller has only 2 feedback so I can't just take her word for it.
> 
> It would be so helpful if you ladies could give me your feedback on this bag. I should also mention that the auction is ending in 5 hours.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 
I have never seen leather fold so much under the weight of a lock, I do not think all is OK with this bag. I would pass for sure.


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> YSL SMALL MUSE BAG-DARK PEWTER
> Listing Number: 260620175154
> Seller: blueberry2010tx
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620175154
> 
> someone posted this previously but it got skipped over


  this one looked OK to me, but back of the zipper head would be good to see. Sorry it is over.


----------



## vesna

penipoo said:


> Hi ~ Would you be so kind as to authenticate this Roady for me - I know there are many copies out there!
> Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: YSL PATENT LEATHER ROADY TOTE
> Listing Number: 110548532670
> Seller: francisa166
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110548532670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
very dark and unclear photos, I can not see anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Hi Ladies! I need your help in order to auyhenticate this bag:
> http://img229.imageshack.us/i/dscn15071.jpg/
> http://img580.imageshack.us/i/dscn15101.jpg/
> hthttp://img88.imageshack.us/i/dscn15091.jpg/
> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/dscn15081.jpg/
> http://img685.imageshack.us/i/dscn15121.jpg/
> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/dscn15141.jpg/
> http://img443.imageshack.us/i/dscn15171.jpg/
> http://img706.imageshack.us/i/dscn15201.jpg/
> Thank you in advance! ;D


 
I am not sure, looks like it is OK...I would love to see front of inner learher tag as well as bottom of the zipper head with engraving, also middle foot on the bottom of the bag (should have YSL)


----------



## nana2604

Hi, please authenticate this one. Thank you.

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag In Black Leather
Listing Number: 260619661506
Seller: butthy1215
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...661506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6377wt_911


----------



## bubbleloba

nana2604 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this one. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag In Black Leather
> Listing Number: 260619661506
> Seller: butthy1215
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...661506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6377wt_911



Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

luxuryfever said:


> Hi ladies, I see that this bag has already been asked about, but bubbleloba had asked for the serial number. The seller writes that the id # is: 153959.213317
> 
> Here is the info about the bag:
> 
> Item: Stunning Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Handbag
> Listing Number: 280521378696
> Seller: monsieuryanko
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521378696&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also, I have emailed the seller regarding the authenticity of the bag and in her reply she wrote that it is authentic but she cannot give me anymore guarantee than her word. The seller has only 2 feedback so I can't just take her word for it.
> 
> It would be so helpful if you ladies could give me your feedback on this bag. I should also mention that the auction is ending in 5 hours.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



The auction is over.  I would pass anyway.  The bag looks off to me, and it's a red flag when the seller didn't post a photo of the serial number to prove authenticity.  Also, usually sellers will guarantee authenticity or money back and she elect not to mention anything.  It's better to stay away from this one.


----------



## nana2604

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Row

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vintage MONOGRAM BUCKET BAG RARE
Seller:nina_furfur_japan
Listing Number: 150455752733

Link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/Yves-Saint-Laure...H_Handbags&hash=item2307dc981d#ht_7770wt_1352

Thank you for watching!


----------



## bubbleloba

Row said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vintage MONOGRAM BUCKET BAG RARE
> Seller:nina_furfur_japan
> Listing Number: 150455752733
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/Yves-Saint-Laure...H_Handbags&hash=item2307dc981d#ht_7770wt_1352
> 
> Thank you for watching!



I'm not very good at authenticating vintage YSLs, but this one appears to be authentic from a reputable seller.


----------



## purebags

Hello there
please authenticate..

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Handbag 
Listing Number:250652623944
Seller:malibufashion 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c0f8448


----------



## blessthatbag

Item: *Yves Saint Laurant Bag*
Listing Number: 180522504626
Seller:*monique2013*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522504626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Could you kindly bless this bag- authentic? Thanks!!


----------



## bubbleloba

purebags said:


> Hello there
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Handbag
> Listing Number:250652623944
> Seller:malibufashion
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c0f8448



Looks authentic so far, but you may want to ask for a close up of the lock just to make sure.


----------



## Row

bubbleloba said:


> I'm not very good at authenticating vintage YSLs, but this one appears to be authentic from a reputable seller.



Oke, thank you very much!


----------



## fashionatic

Item:YSL downtown croc patent
Listing Number: none
Seller: High end vintage store
Link: none
Comments:     Hi Experts. I recently got this bag and just want to make sure it is real. I own several YSL downtown bags and the details are more or less identical, however the material feels way more soft and thin and thin on the bag overall, but it might be that it is patent? I took pics and cropped them to make them fit. Thanks for your help


----------



## pacosophie

vesna said:


> I am not sure, looks like it is OK...I would love to see front of inner learher tag as well as bottom of the zipper head with engraving, also middle foot on the bottom of the bag (should have YSL)


 
Hi Vesna!
I've added also those pics:
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/dscn1513t.jpg/
http://img685.imageshack.us/i/dscn1520x.jpg/
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn1500.jpg/
http://img293.imageshack.us/i/dscn1498.jpg/
Does it look authentic???


----------



## curlizm487

Item: YSL Muse Black Patent Large
Item Number: 140418317223
Seller: kathyardsley
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140418317223

I'm pretty sure it's authentic, I've already bid on it, just want to make sure, thanks!


----------



## carpedium_2004

Hello experts.. please help me authenticate this muse bag .. this is my first time buying a muse bag so I dont know what to look for... many thanks ..

Item Name: YSL muse
Item number:270597214403
Seller ID:*1234caz2010* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270597214403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## What4

1) Listing #28903516
2) Seller: tlbd7
3) Link: http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/yves-saint-laurent-large-black-handbag-28903516.htm
4) Comments: Is this bag authentic? Thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

fashionatic said:


> Item:YSL downtown croc patent
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: High end vintage store
> Link: none
> Comments:     Hi Experts. I recently got this bag and just want to make sure it is real. I own several YSL downtown bags and the details are more or less identical, however the material feels way more soft and thin and thin on the bag overall, but it might be that it is patent? I took pics and cropped them to make them fit. Thanks for your help



Looks authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

curlizm487 said:


> Item: YSL Muse Black Patent Large
> Item Number: 140418317223
> Seller: kathyardsley
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140418317223
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's authentic, I've already bid on it, just want to make sure, thanks!



Appears to be authentic.  But, since the seller did not accept returns, make sure she will allow you to return the bag if authenticity is in question upon receipt (in case she does a bag switch on you).


----------



## bubbleloba

carpedium_2004 said:


> Hello experts.. please help me authenticate this muse bag .. this is my first time buying a muse bag so I dont know what to look for... many thanks ..
> 
> Item Name: YSL muse
> Item number:270597214403
> Seller ID:*1234caz2010*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270597214403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Can you tell me what's the size on this one?  The serial number is a bit blurry, and doesn't correspond to the medium or large sizes.  Is this a mini?


----------



## bubbleloba

What4 said:


> 1) Listing #28903516
> 2) Seller: tlbd7
> 3) Link: http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/yves-saint-laurent-large-black-handbag-28903516.htm
> 4) Comments: Is this bag authentic? Thank you



Fake.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Would you please authenticate? Thanks!

1) Listing #190407958571
2) Seller: michellealon26 
3) Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PURPL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5532e02b


----------



## curlizm487

bubbleloba said:


> Appears to be authentic.  But, since the seller did not accept returns, make sure she will allow you to return the bag if authenticity is in question upon receipt (in case she does a bag switch on you).



Will do, thank you bubbleloba!


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Would you please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> 1) Listing #190407958571
> 2) Seller: michellealon26
> 3) Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PURPL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5532e02b



Looks OK so far, but need photos of the serial number tag and key to authenticate.


----------



## chanelsuperhero

Help please 

Item: ysl muse
Listing Number: 280524129093
Seller: tbestes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...129093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
Comments:

Item: ysl muse
Listing Number: 320552012590
Seller: mbccat
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AX:IT#ht_513wt_1139TRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_592wt_1139
Comments:

I know the pictures may not be all that you need, but if there are any red flags or things that stand out to you please try to go off these for me.


----------



## lilpink08

Hi Experties, 
My friend is trying to sell this bag to me, do you think it's authentic?


----------



## BAGSRMINE

Hi ladies! 
I'm on a quest for my very first YSL handbag.  

Could you please authenticate this?  I know the listing has already ended but the seller has sent me a second offer.

ebay listing
item #:  	260620175154
YVES SAINT LAURENT- YSL SMALL MUSE BAG-DARK PEWTER
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620175154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The asking price for this was $405 which seems too low.  Do you think it's because she's trying to sell me a fake one?

Thank you so much for your help!   


Janice


----------



## bubbleloba

chanelsuperhero said:


> Help please
> 
> Item: ysl muse
> Listing Number: 280524129093
> Seller: tbestes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...129093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> Comments:
> 
> Item: ysl muse
> Listing Number: 320552012590
> Seller: mbccat
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AX:IT#ht_513wt_1139TRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_592wt_1139
> Comments:
> 
> I know the pictures may not be all that you need, but if there are any red flags or things that stand out to you please try to go off these for me.



Photos of the first bag looks authentic.  

Something looks off on the second bag.  Not sure the leather tags inside comes in colors other than black with gold YSL logo...  Please wait for *vesna*.


----------



## PDT

Please authenticate this :

Item - YSL Muse 2
Listing Number - 390212903195
Seller - Fashionphile
Link - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/YSL-YVES-SAI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada80611b


Item - YSL Muse 2
Listing Number - 200486264216
Seller - Saptya5
Link - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200486264216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Love the muse 2....and want to get one soon.

Thanks!


----------



## anvea_s

hi all

Item:YSL Blue Lge Muse II Croc-Embossed
Listing Number:230489785708
Seller:alexisconsigns 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Blue-Lge-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa43056c

i'm also loving muse2, however many colours are no longer in production, please help


----------



## jessicagardner

Not sure how familiar you guys are with vintage YSL, but just wanted to know if you think this is authentic or not. Thanks.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370397016293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
user: kittycatsilver


----------



## bubbleloba

*Hi everyone!  To make authenticating easier, please limit to one listing/item per post.  TIA!!*


----------



## bubbleloba

PDT said:


> Please authenticate this :
> 
> Item - YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number - 390212903195
> Seller - Fashionphile
> Link - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/YSL-YVES-SAI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada80611b
> 
> 
> Item - YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number - 200486264216
> Seller - Saptya5
> Link - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200486264216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Love the muse 2....and want to get one soon.
> 
> Thanks!



Both look authentic.  Please limit items to one per post to streamline the authenticating process.  Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

anvea_s said:


> hi all
> 
> Item:YSL Blue Lge Muse II Croc-Embossed
> Listing Number:230489785708
> Seller:alexisconsigns
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Blue-Lge-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa43056c
> 
> i'm also loving muse2, however many colours are no longer in production, please help



 Photos show an authentic muse 2.  This is one of my favorite colors (it was the one Kate Moss carried in the ad campaigns).


----------



## vesna

BAGSRMINE said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm on a quest for my very first YSL handbag.
> 
> Could you please authenticate this? I know the listing has already ended but the seller has sent me a second offer.
> 
> ebay listing
> item #:     260620175154
> YVES SAINT LAURENT- YSL SMALL MUSE BAG-DARK PEWTER
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620175154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The asking price for this was $405 which seems too low. Do you think it's because she's trying to sell me a fake one?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> Janice


 
dear janice, tags look good, the under side of zipper pull would be great to see to be 100% sure.


----------



## vesna

lilpink08 said:


> Hi Experties,
> My friend is trying to sell this bag to me, do you think it's authentic?


 
looks good so far. Could you make a photo of the bottom of the zipper head please, to be sure....V


----------



## vesna

chanelsuperhero said:


> Help please
> 
> Item: ysl muse
> Listing Number: 280524129093
> Seller: tbestes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...129093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> Comments:
> 
> Item: ysl muse
> Listing Number: 320552012590
> Seller: mbccat
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AX:IT#ht_513wt_1139TRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_592wt_1139
> Comments:
> 
> I know the pictures may not be all that you need, but if there are any red flags or things that stand out to you please try to go off these for me.


 

First one looks great, but the secong one has a weird tag, *bubbleloba* was right


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Hi Vesna!
> I've added also those pics:
> http://img3.imageshack.us/i/dscn1513t.jpg/
> http://img685.imageshack.us/i/dscn1520x.jpg/
> http://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn1500.jpg/
> http://img293.imageshack.us/i/dscn1498.jpg/
> Does it look authentic???


 

Hi, post please a bit more clear image of front of the tag and bottom of zipper head (not the pull) where it has either YSL or Lampo engraving


----------



## amstep

Hi,
I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I've been obsessed with the YSL tribtoo pumps for some time now and I found one on ebay. I'm not exactly an expert on authenticating so I will need all the help i can possibly get. THANKS 

Item: YSL tribute pumps Size 6/39 Black patent
Listing number:220624852942
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...TRK:MEBOFFX:IT

PLEASE HELP!!! thank you
it's such a beautiful shoe it would be sad to miss out if this is an authentic one.


----------



## bubbleloba

amstep said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I've been obsessed with the YSL tribtoo pumps for some time now and I found one on ebay. I'm not exactly an expert on authenticating so I will need all the help i can possibly get. THANKS
> 
> Item: YSL tribute pumps Size 6/39 Black patent
> Listing number:220624852942
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...TRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!! thank you
> it's such a beautiful shoe it would be sad to miss out if this is an authentic one.



The posting was removed...


----------



## amstep

Thanks for checking 
 I hope this is the correct link now: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-tribute-p...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335e4417ce


----------



## chanelsuperhero

vesna said:


> First one looks great, but the secong one has a weird tag, *bubbleloba* was right



thank you to you and bubbleloba!

that's what I thought too!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

amstep said:


> Thanks for checking
> I hope this is the correct link now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-tribute-p...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335e4417ce



It's much harder to authenticate shoes because of the lack of details.  The pictures look OK, but many tribute toos are being faked now too and I can't tell for sure.


----------



## PDT

Thanks! wish me luck....


----------



## Boalt

Hello Ladies, 

Please authenticate this Black YSL Muse. http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/clo/1804333437.html


Thanks


----------



## bobkat1991

Hello Ladies - do you ever get tired of these *endless* requests for help?   Here let me put one more on top of the pile.....   Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.

Item:  Pre-owned YSL Mombasa cognac horn wooden hobo bag 
Seller:   dprqc
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-YSL-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1371e911
Item No.:  120585316625


----------



## vesna

bobkat1991 said:


> Hello Ladies - do you ever get tired of these *endless* requests for help? Here let me put one more on top of the pile..... Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
> 
> Item: Pre-owned YSL Mombasa cognac horn wooden hobo bag
> Seller: dprqc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-YSL-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1371e911
> Item No.: 120585316625


 
I PMd you about it


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please authenticate this Black YSL Muse. http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/clo/1804333437.html
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
it shows deleted post


----------



## piglets

hey lovely ladies! please help me authenticate this baby! TIA

Item: YSL Muse II 
Seller: dagny
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagn...Blue_Suede_Croc____Reduced_this_weekend_only_


----------



## bubbleloba

^There's not enough photos for authentication.  Need close up of serial number, hardware, and bottom of the bag.


----------



## pretApri

Item: Patent Croc Embossed Tribute Flat Tote 2007
Listing Number: 290449580279
Seller: dauphinecourt 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...580279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_806wt_1137
Comments: I have doubts about this one for some reason...


----------



## bumblebees

Item: YSL blue vintage bag/ pre-owned
Listing Number: 320554466474
Seller: plasmonqueen
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320554466474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: I'm not too familiar with YSL vintage bags, it'll be a nice add to my vintage bag collection thx!


----------



## bubbleloba

pretApri said:


> Item: Patent Croc Embossed Tribute Flat Tote 2007
> Listing Number: 290449580279
> Seller: dauphinecourt
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...580279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_806wt_1137
> Comments: I have doubts about this one for some reason...



Please ask the seller to include a close up photo of the serial number and zipper hardware.  The tribute tote - in mock croc - is one of the most commonly faked YSL bags.


----------



## carpedium_2004

Item: YSL Muse 2 bag
Listing Number: 220630567697
Seller: *katherinehelen108* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-YSL-Muse-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item335e9b4b11


Item: YSL clutch/chain bag
Listing Number:200490048671
Seller: preciouschick 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eae235c9f

Comments: Hello experts.. pls help me authenticate these bags. This is my first time trying to buy YSL bag so I dont really know what to expect. If there is anything else you want me to ask from the seller.. do tell.. Thank you in advance ..  
regards,
Norma


----------



## Nikuska

Please help

Item: Black large YSL Downtown bag
Seller: 1234caz2010
Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270597280849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item No.: 270597280849


----------



## bubbleloba

Nikuska said:


> Please help
> 
> Item: Black large YSL Downtown bag
> Seller: 1234caz2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270597280849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item No.: 270597280849



The listing ended.  I couldn't authenticate the bag due to the limited photos the seller had posted.  The shape of the bag looks a little off, and the price sold was a bit low for downtowns.  I hope you didn't bet on this one.


----------



## Nikuska

bubbleloba said:


> The listing ended.  I couldn't authenticate the bag due to the limited photos the seller had posted.  The shape of the bag looks a little off, and the price sold was a bit low for downtowns.  I hope you didn't bet on this one.



Thanks for answer. I didn't bet on this bag  I just wanted to know, if is possible to buy an authentic downtown for that price... )


----------



## bubbleloba

^*Nikuska*, I think bags that are priced that low would be red flags IMO.  Best of luck with your search!


----------



## designsab

item: Yves Saint laurent laurent oversized muse- blk leather
listing number: 360213903615
seller: msorvillo (5)
link: cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewitem&item=250615052700&ssPageName=ADME:XAAQ:US:1123
comment: already bought the bag, she said its authentic and will not accept return. i filed dispute to paypal already and they are asking me to prove it with third party. pls authenticate this.


----------



## ehbuen

Hi, my friend purchase this bag last April, if you click the link there are many pictures posted by the seller. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250615052700&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

after she received this bag she's having doubt if this is authentic.. Can anyone give some thoughts in this? thank you so much. Appreciate your comments. She took 3 more pictures, please open the attachment. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bubbleloba

designsab said:


> item: Yves Saint laurent laurent oversized muse- blk leather
> listing number: 360213903615
> seller: msorvillo (5)
> link: cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewitem&item=250615052700&ssPageName=ADME:XAAQ:US:1123
> comment: already bought the bag, she said its authentic and will not accept return. i filed dispute to paypal already and they are asking me to prove it with third party. pls authenticate this.



The link doesn't work...


----------



## bubbleloba

ehbuen said:


> Hi, my friend purchase this bag last April, if you click the link there are many pictures posted by the seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250615052700&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> after she received this bag she's having doubt if this is authentic.. Can anyone give some thoughts in this? thank you so much. Appreciate your comments. She took 3 more pictures, please open the attachment.
> 
> Thanks!!



This is a very bad fake! 

If she can, definitely go through PayPal or cc company to get money back.  It's a few months since the purchase, but if the seller guaranteed authenticity, then you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## ehbuen

Thank you bubbleloba. Appreciate your help!!! She better pay back.





bubbleloba said:


> This is a very bad fake!
> 
> If she can, definitely go through PayPal or cc company to get money back.  It's a few months since the purchase, but if the seller guaranteed authenticity, then you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## designsab

thanks bubbleloba i ask my freind ehbuen to post it. i dont know why it wont open. can u tell why you said it very bad fake? need to prove it to paypal they are asking for third party to prove and they need a print copy, that i will fax to them.


----------



## designsab

can i use purseblog organization to prove the bag to paypal that the one i bought is not original? how to ask for letterhead from purseblog. need to fax to them for refund.


----------



## designsab

bubbleloba said:


> This is a very bad fake!
> 
> If she can, definitely go through PayPal or cc company to get money back.  It's a few months since the purchase, but if the seller guaranteed authenticity, then you should be able to get your money back.



hi where can i request for letter so i can send to paypal that the bag is fake?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

designsab said:


> can i use purseblog organization to prove the bag to paypal that the one i bought is not original? how to ask for letterhead from purseblog. need to fax to them for refund.



^The Purse Forum does not provide authentication letters. Pasted below is the policy, as noted in the first post of this thread:



> *All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.*


----------



## bubbleloba

*designsab*, *Cosmo* is right that we don't provide authentication letters.  If you google, you should be able to find places that do authentication for eBay/PayPal claims.  I've heard great things about MyPoupette.


----------



## pretApri

designsab said:


> hi where can i request for letter so i can send to paypal that the bag is fake?



designsab - I went through a similar experience last summer with a Chanel knockoff (supposedly from California, but sent to me from China). A lot of TPFers on the Chanel forum recommended me caroldiva.com -- she may be a bit pricey, but it's totally worth it and she's really sweet. If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have gotten my money back! I would suggest e-mailing her. If I remember correctly, I think she specializes in YSL bags.


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: NWT YSL DOWNTOWN LIZARD PRINT TOTE MUSE BAG Dark Green
Listing Number: 120591264209
Seller: bondny
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-DOWNTOW...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13cca9d1


----------



## kiki119

Item: YSL Easy
listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9761345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_782wt_911
Item#" 220629761345
seller: luxe06

TIA


----------



## curlizm487

Item: rive guache
item number: 320555565625
seller: highendhooker
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT-YSL-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-2009-/320555565625

thank you!


----------



## bagrebel

Ladies, i'm here for your help again. My sis is really interested in this YSL Muse bag. please help us authenticate this bag.

Item: New YSL Muse Two Bag. Croc Stamped Off White Leather.
item number: 220630567697
seller: katherinehelen108
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-YSL-Muse-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item335e9b4b11

Thx for ur help in advance


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Item: YSL Easy
> listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9761345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_782wt_911
> Item#" 220629761345
> seller: luxe06
> 
> TIA


 
authentic Kiki, and I am in love   too,  but I have a downtown in these colors so no excuses


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> Ladies, i'm here for your help again. My sis is really interested in this YSL Muse bag. please help us authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: New YSL Muse Two Bag. Croc Stamped Off White Leather.
> item number: 220630567697
> seller: katherinehelen108
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-YSL-Muse-...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item335e9b4b11
> 
> Thx for ur help in advance


 
maybe it is flash, but dust bag seems off, also innet tag I do not know if it is supposed to be in that color, perhaps two more things will clarify authenticity : back of inner tag with serial number, and close-up of the front of the tag to see how it is made, as well as the bottom side of zipper head not pull, where there is an engraving

otherwise I am not sure


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> Item: rive guache
> item number: 320555565625
> seller: highendhooker
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-ST-LAURENT-YSL-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PURSE-2009-/320555565625
> 
> thank you!


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

RaLoveCL said:


> Item: NWT YSL DOWNTOWN LIZARD PRINT TOTE MUSE BAG Dark Green
> Listing Number: 120591264209
> Seller: bondny
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-DOWNTOW...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13cca9d1


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> authentic Kiki, and I am in love   too,  but I have a downtown in these colors so no excuses



thanks lovely! 

wish me luck!


----------



## pretkit

Authenticate these YSL Tribute please! thank you) 

*Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Platforms*

*seller:* pitorich

*Item number:* 270601096987

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270601096987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## designsab

hi  pretapri hw long did it take you to wait for the refund of paypal? they ask me to fax a letterhead letter stating y the bag is fake, is it same with you. thanks for the info il check caroldiva.com


----------



## kikiie

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this YSL arty ring. It is currently being offered on by a vintage seller as a give away promotion on facebook. I have seen a pink one in real life and it didn't quite look like this


----------



## designsab

bubbleloba said:


> *designsab*, *Cosmo* is right that we don't provide authentication letters.  If you google, you should be able to find places that do authentication for eBay/PayPal claims.  I've heard great things about MyPoupette.


hi pretapri hw long did you wait for paypal to refund you and did they refund all?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

This auction has already ended but I see the seller is from the UK and I was told a lot of the fakes come from there. I am still curious to know if this muse 2 multi color is fake.



Item:muse 2
Listing Number:160446541269
Seller: peacemanns 
Link:



http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-yves-s...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item255b5bedd5


----------



## jen_sparro

^ Solidgold2, that auction is a fake. The multicolour doesn't have a pink base, it only has a deep blue base. Those photos have been reused for several different auctions (all fake), so watch out for sellers who post these photos.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Thanks again jen_sparro. I feel bad for the person who paid so much for a fake


----------



## pretApri

designsab said:


> hi  pretapri hw long did it take you to wait for the refund of paypal? they ask me to fax a letterhead letter stating y the bag is fake, is it same with you. thanks for the info il check caroldiva.com



Hi - sorry for the late reply. I actually couldn't go through paypal, even though I bought it through paypal. But because I bought it on Bonanzle (and since they don't provide 'buyer's protection' like ebay does), PayPal said they couldn't do anything about it, but recommended that I go through my credit card company, Capital One. So I basically had to 'dispute the charge'. *It took a month overall* - them sending me forms, me filling them out, sending them back, etc.* They gave me the refund back right away, but* they said that if I didn't turn in the forms and authentication letter they needed by the deadline, then they'd take the refund away. Thankfully, I provided them everything needed. Stressful experience, but worth it in the end!


----------



## pretApri

Authenticate, please. Thanks!

item: YSL Medium Muse II in tan
Listing Number: 170492046537
Seller: bentfingerstech
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170492046537&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_1736wt_1137


----------



## pretApri

pretApri said:


> Authenticate, please. Thanks!
> 
> item: YSL Medium Muse II in tan
> Listing Number: 170492046537
> Seller: bentfingerstech
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170492046537&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_1736wt_1137



So I asked the seller if I could see a picture of the bag on her (or a mannequin) just to get an idea of the relative size of the YSL muse II in medium, because a simple 'google image' search didn't help. This was her response:

*Hi, I can't really take my own modeling picture 
because I listed this bag as brand new and I don't 
want to give wrong impression, but here's the 
comparison picture that I have from an online site 
if you want to have a look:
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_tBq5FbE5cE4/TDKJFAXPM6I/AAAAAAAABbY/82yY_YZAsdc/s640/size_YSLmuse2.jpg
The bag is in different color, but the size is the 
same as the one on my listing. Thank you!*

Does that seem odd to anyone else? I was wondering if those pictures were stolen from another seller. I've been the victim of a bait & switch before, wouldn't want it to happen again. I kind of want to ask if she'd take a picture of the bag with a newspaper with today's date or something (someone advised me to do that with the last bait and switch) - but I want to be careful and not offend the seller. Thoughts?


----------



## RaLoveCL

vesna said:


>


 thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, would you kindly authenticate? Thanks!

item: YSL Downtown
Listing Number: 280530159837
Seller: windykat
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150e688dd


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Hi Ladies,

If you could tell me whether you think this is the real deal or not, that will help with my decision making 

Item: ysl muse II blue croc medium
Listing Number: not there
Seller:dagny
Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagny/items/YSL_Muse_II_in_Blue_Suede_Croc
Comments: The woman also gave me extra photos of the purse when I emailed her. In one of the photos there is a scratch on the top of the leather. I was worried that perhaps this isn't new? 

TIA! This will more than likely be my summer purse! Woo hoo!


----------



## curlizm487

Item: besace veau verni noir (painted black calf)
Item number: 130407568770
Seller: semreh14
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130407568770

Comment: Can someone tell me what the actual name of this bag is? thanks!


----------



## kiki119

vesna said:


> authentic Kiki, and I am in love   too,  but I have a downtown in these colors so no excuses



Just want to let u know - I won it!!! 
can't wait to do a reveal!


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Just want to let u know - I won it!!!
> can't wait to do a reveal!


 
yeeeeeeeeeee, that is the love of my life easy, congrats, can not wait to see it revealed


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> Item: besace veau verni noir (painted black calf)
> Item number: 130407568770
> Seller: semreh14
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130407568770
> 
> Comment: Can someone tell me what the actual name of this bag is? thanks!


 
I have never seen it, the tag looks good though


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, would you kindly authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> item: YSL Downtown
> Listing Number: 280530159837
> Seller: windykat
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150e688dd


 
looks great


----------



## vesna

pretApri said:


> So I asked the seller if I could see a picture of the bag on her (or a mannequin) just to get an idea of the relative size of the YSL muse II in medium, because a simple 'google image' search didn't help. This was her response:
> 
> *Hi, I can't really take my own modeling picture *
> *because I listed this bag as brand new and I don't *
> *want to give wrong impression, but here's the *
> *comparison picture that I have from an online site *
> *if you want to have a look:*
> *http://lh6.ggpht.com/_tBq5FbE5cE4/TDKJFAXPM6I/AAAAAAAABbY/82yY_YZAsdc/s640/size_YSLmuse2.jpg*
> *The bag is in different color, but the size is the *
> *same as the one on my listing. Thank you!*
> 
> Does that seem odd to anyone else? I was wondering if those pictures were stolen from another seller. I've been the victim of a bait & switch before, wouldn't want it to happen again. I kind of want to ask if she'd take a picture of the bag with a newspaper with today's date or something (someone advised me to do that with the last bait and switch) - but I want to be careful and not offend the seller. Thoughts?


 
the bag looks authentic, but the response definitelly IS strange..I do not think that anyone should feel offended if you ask, after all you can not always base online transactions on trust (I recently had a case, seller was offended by my request for more photos, and indeed sold me old boots, although advertized as "once worn" - I will never fall for "offended" feelings again)


----------



## vesna

sedatedrainbow said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> If you could tell me whether you think this is the real deal or not, that will help with my decision making
> 
> Item: ysl muse II blue croc medium
> Listing Number: not there
> Seller:dagny
> Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagny/items/YSL_Muse_II_in_Blue_Suede_Croc
> Comments: The woman also gave me extra photos of the purse when I emailed her. In one of the photos there is a scratch on the top of the leather. I was worried that perhaps this isn't new?
> 
> TIA! This will more than likely be my summer purse! Woo hoo!


 
this link shows that the bag is not there any more, can you send you downloaded from the site ?


----------



## curlizm487

vesna said:


> I have never seen it, the tag looks good though



thank you


----------



## sedatedrainbow

vesna said:


> this link shows that the bag is not there any more, can you send you downloaded from the site ?


 
here's the new link...I think she's put it on hold now
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagny/items/__On_Hold____YSL_Muse_II_in_Blue_Suede_Croc

I'll get the photos in a minute too.

I hope someone on here has a few moments to check it out....and maybe I'll have a new summer beauty!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

sedatedrainbow said:


> here's the new link...I think she's put it on hold now
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagny/items/__On_Hold____YSL_Muse_II_in_Blue_Suede_Croc
> 
> I'll get the photos in a minute too.
> 
> I hope someone on here has a few moments to check it out....and maybe I'll have a new summer beauty!


 
here are some extra photos:


----------



## pretApri

vesna said:


> the bag looks authentic, but the response definitelly IS strange..I do not think that anyone should feel offended if you ask, after all you can not always base online transactions on trust (I recently had a case, seller was offended by my request for more photos, and indeed sold me old boots, although advertized as "once worn" - I will never fall for "offended" feelings again)



Thanks vesna  Funny thing is - I JUST got another e-mail response from her with pics of her modeling the bag (probably due to my lack of response to her), so I feel a bit better about this particular bag now. I'm glad to hear about your experience - in the future I will never worry about offending the seller when asking for more pics. If it's indeed authentic, they should be prepared to provide proof!


----------



## curlizm487

item: Besace
item number: 270603119170
seller: iphiana 
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270603119170

I asked the seller for additional photos, because it was difficult with the gold against the white background


----------



## vesna

sedatedrainbow said:


> here are some extra photos:


 
authentic for sure


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> item: Besace
> item number: 270603119170
> seller: iphiana
> link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270603119170
> 
> I asked the seller for additional photos, because it was difficult with the gold against the white background


 
I would need to see the inner leather tag front and back, as well as inner side of the flap where you can see the screws on the oval metal holes...is it possible to get those? It is so risky with besace, so many fakes are out there

this is a small cross-body besace


----------



## Zoe Bradley

vesna said:


> looks great :d


 
thank you!!!


----------



## MyHappyamelie

Hello! I wonder if you could authenticate for me? Thank you so much !

Item: Mombasa Hobo
item number: 320558260714
seller: misshamm
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320558260714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chanelsuperhero

any help much appreiated@



Item: white patent muse
item number:250660128680
seller: ninigo305
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...128680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## bubbleloba

chanelsuperhero said:


> any help much appreiated@
> 
> 
> 
> Item: white patent muse
> item number:250660128680
> seller: ninigo305
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...128680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154



Please ask seller for close up photos of the serial number tag and hardware.


----------



## vesna

MyHappyamelie said:


> Hello! I wonder if you could authenticate for me? Thank you so much !
> 
> Item: Mombasa Hobo
> item number: 320558260714
> seller: misshamm
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320558260714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I have not seen a tag like this (I mean numbers) but that does not mean it is not genuine, all the features show genuine Mombasa, but I can not confirm, sorry


----------



## RaLoveCL

1. Item: &#9829;&#10025; Downtown bag YVES SAINT LAURENT patent leather new&#10025;&#9829;
Listing Number: 220634238591
Seller: funkyberich 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Downtown-bag-YV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335ed34e7f

2. Item: BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE NEVER USED YVES SAINT LAURENT!!
Listing Number: 170509384918
Seller: larashandbags2010 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-VINTA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b326bcd6

3. Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse XL Black Patent Bag Handbag
Listing Number: 120592912912
Seller: card-addiction 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5d210

4. Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Bronze/ Gold Reversible Purse 
Listing Number: 130407652990
Seller: fenway-tixcom 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ce6de7e


----------



## bubbleloba

*^It would be great if you can break up the listings to one per posting. *


----------



## bubbleloba

RaLoveCL said:


> 1. Item: &#9829;&#10025; Downtown bag YVES SAINT LAURENT patent leather new&#10025;&#9829;
> Listing Number: 220634238591
> Seller: funkyberich
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Downtown-bag-YV...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335ed34e7f
> 
> 2. Item: BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE NEVER USED YVES SAINT LAURENT!!
> Listing Number: 170509384918
> Seller: larashandbags2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-VINTA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b326bcd6
> 3. Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse XL Black Patent Bag Handbag
> Listing Number: 120592912912
> Seller: card-addiction
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5d210 4. Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Bronze/ Gold Reversible Purse
> Listing Number: 130407652990
> Seller: fenway-tixcom
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ce6de7e



*1-Looks good to far but need a photo of the  serial number on the leather tag to authenticate.

3-**Looks OK so far, but again, need more photos to  authenticate.  Also, I haven't heard of muses (even the XL) going for  $2000 brand new.  Retail is around $1500.  That would be a red flag IMO.  Also, a new bag should  have all tags and this one is missing them for some reason...*


----------



## curlizm487

vesna said:


> I would need to see the inner leather tag front and back, as well as inner side of the flap where you can see the screws on the oval metal holes...is it possible to get those? It is so risky with besace, so many fakes are out there
> 
> this is a small cross-body besace



Sorry if I hog up an entire page, these are all of the photos the seller sent me

PHOTOS OF INNER TAG


















ADDITIONAL PICS:


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> Sorry if I hog up an entire page, these are all of the photos the seller sent me
> 
> PHOTOS OF INNER TAG
> 
> 
> 
> ADDITIONAL PICS:


 
great photos, seems authentic to me


----------



## addrriannna

please authenticate this:


Item: YSL MUSE XL BAG
Listing Number: 120592912912
Seller: *card-addiction*
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5d210
Note:


----------



## bondat

hi guys... i have no idea if these are authentic... sorry if it's been posted before though...

black patent ysl
card addictions
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120592912912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## addrriannna

bondat said:


> hi guys... i have no idea if these are authentic... sorry if it's been posted before though...
> 
> black patent ysl
> card addictions
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120592912912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



looks authentic to me because i researched the bag and looked at other auctions. but also want a second opinion.
thank you


----------



## RaLoveCL

bubbleloba said:


> *1-Looks good to far but need a photo of the serial number on the leather tag to authenticate.*
> 
> *3-**Looks OK so far, but again, need more photos to authenticate. Also, I haven't heard of muses (even the XL) going for $2000 brand new. Retail is around $1500. That would be a red flag IMO. Also, a new bag should have all tags and this one is missing them for some reason...*


 
thanks but what others pics should i ask for #3


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE NEVER USED YVES SAINT LAURENT!!
Listing Number: 170509384918
Seller: larashandbags2010 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-VINTAG...item27b326bcd6


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Bronze/ Gold Reversible Purse 
Listing Number: 130407652990
Seller: fenway-tixcom 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item1e5ce6de7e


----------



## carrie79

does it look authentic?? 


item: YSL Muse - black patent
listing #:150463188047
seller:mrlions1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## bubbleloba

addrriannna said:


> please authenticate this:
> 
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE XL BAG
> Listing Number: 120592912912
> Seller: *card-addiction*
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5d210
> Note:



This bag has been posted for authentication already.  Please search the thread before posting a request. 

I'm hesitant to give this a thumbs up.  The photos look OK, but the close up of the lock and the leather tag looks off to me.  Couldn't pinpoint why.  The tag have sealant borders - a tell for fake muses.  Also, I don't buy the retail on this bag is $2000.  The current retail for a XL patent leather muse is $1450, even with tax, it shouldn't be over $1600.  I'd pass on this.


----------



## bubbleloba

carrie79 said:


> does it look authentic??
> 
> 
> item: YSL Muse - black patent
> listing #:150463188047
> seller:mrlions1
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1154



Not enough photos (leather tag, clearer photos of the hardware) to authenticate.  I would steer away from this listing though.  The seller listed this in May (used exact same photos) and must had a return with a neutral feedback.


----------



## addrriannna

bubbleloba said:


> This bag has been posted for authentication already.  Please search the thread before posting a request.
> 
> I'm hesitant to give this a thumbs up.  The photos look OK, but the close up of the lock and the leather tag looks off to me.  Couldn't pinpoint why.  The tag have sealant borders - a tell for fake muses.  Also, I don't buy the retail on this bag is $2000.  The current retail for a XL patent leather muse is $1450, even with tax, it shouldn't be over $1600.  I'd pass on this.



im sorry but if youre saying it looks off you should say why. its clearly authentic. the seller said she/he is listing it for someone, so she/he might not know the actual price. The price is not a determination of authenticity. The pictures are. Sellers feedback is perfect.


----------



## carrie79

bubbleloba said:


> Not enough photos (leather tag, clearer photos of the hardware) to authenticate.  I would steer away from this listing though.  The seller listed this in May (used exact same photos) and must had a return with a neutral feedback.



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody,  can someone pls take a look at this wallet & let me know what you think?   no links,  it's mine.  thx so much!  bobbie


----------



## vesna

addrriannna said:


> im sorry but if youre saying it looks off you should say why. its clearly authentic. the seller said she/he is listing it for someone, so she/he might not know the actual price. The price is not a determination of authenticity. The pictures are. Sellers feedback is perfect.


 
*addrriannna,* please note that *bubbleloba *had best intentions to help out a fellow tPF member. Your comment is harsh.

Authentication here is done by tPF members who love YSL, have many bags and share knowledge and tips with the others. This is a forum, not an official authentication service, and has to be understood as that. There are several services available where you can get your bag authenticated with a receipt of authenticity, this is NOT one. 

According to tPF policy, we try NOT to say what is wrong with the bag, because this forum has been read by makers of  fake bags as well, and it is not usefull to anyone if we  revealed  the details of how to spot a fake versus genuine bag. 

As for the feedback, that is not always a guarantee - I am not saying anything about this seller, but there was a seller of fake Pradas with 3000+ positive feedback entries who had 100% feedback because he was quick to refund once you complained. We do not take seller's feedback as a strong indicator, but just one of many.

*If it is, according to you, clearly authentic, why did you post the question here?* Is it your bag?

In the add, this  statement: 

"*This bag was purchased at Neiman Marcus in Tampa Bay, FL for $2000"*
does not seem like the seller did not know the price, this is a deliberate statement, and untrue as *bubbleloba *pointed out. 

Let's make tPF a pleasant place where we can share knowledge and enjoy our bags


----------



## curlizm487

Hi, if someone could check this for me please and thanks~!

If these aren't enough, I've asked for additional pictures of the lock and keys.
This bag is called the Maia if I'm correct?
I can never find this bag anywhere online so I'm praying this one is legit!


----------



## vesna

curlizm487 said:


> Hi, if someone could check this for me please and thanks~!
> 
> If these aren't enough, I've asked for additional pictures of the lock and keys.
> This bag is called the Maia if I'm correct?
> I can never find this bag anywhere online so I'm praying this one is legit!


 
pics are blurry, it would be great to have clear photos of inner tag, but it does look good even blurry


----------



## itzme

Item: ysl small downtown
Seller: local
comment:  Can I get someone's opinion on this bags authenticity? The seller said the pictures makes it look orangey, but it's really a "pretty, classy darker of red".   

I'm still asking for more closeups, but any preliminary judgements?


----------



## itzme

Just a few more...


----------



## itzme

I got some more from the seller:

I'm really trying to get a verdict in the next 2 hours! Please help!!


----------



## bubbleloba

^It looks good so far, but please ask for a photo of the serial number (on the back of the YSL leather tag) to make sure.


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT NAVY BLUE TANGER LOGO TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 350367605017
Seller: consultnet1  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350367605017&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shiojan

Dear all

Hi there ... I am new to YSL and I am interested to purchase the YSL Muse II, can someone help me to authenticate this item below? I have asked for more photos from seller. 

Item: YSL Muse Two Bag - With Receipt 
Listing Number: 170509946062 
Seller: sylvain_sabrina 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Two-Ba...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b32f4cce 

Should I be concern that she posted a revision to the measurement of the bag? Does it look like a large YSL Muse Two? 

Thank you in advance! Much appreciated.


----------



## itzme

bubbleloba said:


> ^It looks good so far, but please ask for a photo of the serial number (on the back of the YSL leather tag) to make sure.


 

Well, here are some extra photos.  Hope this can bring in the final verdict....


----------



## rainbowmermaid

Item: YSL mini muse 
Listing Number: 200487457432
Seller: *chaneljunkie80* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Yves-Sa...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadfbd298
Comments: hi, anyone can please help me authenticate this mini muse?  thanksss.


----------



## lvstratus

item:YSL Yves saint Laurent Besace bag Tasche Sienna Miller
seller: need-ful-things00
item nr:300444513052
link:http://cgi.ebay.de/YSL-Yves-saint-L...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item45f3e3731c


Thanks!||


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,

Do they look authentic:

1) AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Leather Tote
Number:320559811416
Seller: Natakajaia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559811416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) Vintage YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather CLUTCH Bag Purse YSL
Number:170511014720
Seller: ever.emporio168
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170511014720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## katpvc

item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBTOO PATENT SHOES
listing number:290452100681
seller:bbygloop
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43a04b5649#ht_500wt_1154


thank u very much!!!!!


----------



## myasl1

Hi everyone! I'm brand new and I'd appreciate if someone could please help me to authenticate this Muse bag?

http://s1007.photobucket.com/albums...Authentic Guaranteed YSL Small Muse Tote Bag/

I'd like to purchase it asap if it is indeed authentic.

Also, I've seen the oversized Muse and Large Muse bags, but I am not familiar with the medium Muse. Is is substantially smaller than the Large? Will I notice a big difference?

Thank you so much!


----------



## curlizm487

myasl1 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new and I'd appreciate if someone could please help me to authenticate this Muse bag?
> 
> http://s1007.photobucket.com/albums...Authentic Guaranteed YSL Small Muse Tote Bag/
> 
> I'd like to purchase it asap if it is indeed authentic.
> 
> Also, I've seen the oversized Muse and Large Muse bags, but I am not familiar with the medium Muse. Is is substantially smaller than the Large? Will I notice a big difference?
> 
> Thank you so much!




I can't help with authenticity, but if you need a reference for size,  here is a photo of the medium, large, and oversize I found in the  reference library, all side by side


----------



## myasl1

Thank you! It seems the medium is only slightly smaller than the large, where the oversized is drastic in comparison to the large. I'm still not 100% comfortable with knowing if the medium will be big enough, but this does help. Thanks =)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

myasl1 said:


> Thank you! It seems the medium is only slightly smaller than the large, where the oversized is drastic in comparison to the large. I'm still not 100% comfortable with knowing if the medium will be big enough, but this does help. Thanks =)



The medium is substantially smaller. This size chart is from the first post in the Reference Library thread. There is a modeling pic of the medium in there if you do a search.


----------



## bubbleloba

myasl1 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new and I'd appreciate if someone could please help me to authenticate this Muse bag?
> 
> http://s1007.photobucket.com/albums...Authentic Guaranteed YSL Small Muse Tote Bag/
> 
> I'd like to purchase it asap if it is indeed authentic.
> 
> Also, I've seen the oversized Muse and Large Muse bags, but I am not familiar with the medium Muse. Is is substantially smaller than the Large? Will I notice a big difference?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic.  The medium is a bit smaller than the large, but the strap length is about the same.


----------



## Baggiana

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this mombasa bag:
item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Mombasa Bag
listing #:280529839084
seller:icarehowulook
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280529839084&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

TIA!


----------



## myasl1

Originally Posted by bubbleloba

Authentic.  The medium is a bit smaller than the large, but the strap  length is about the same.


Thank you


----------



## fashion16

.


----------



## lvstratus

lvstratus said:


> item:YSL Yves saint Laurent Besace bag Tasche Sienna Miller
> seller: need-ful-things00
> item nr:300444513052
> link:http://cgi.ebay.de/YSL-Yves-saint-L...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item45f3e3731c
> 
> 
> Thanks!||


 


no one please?


----------



## kiki119

I finally got my YSL easy... I am pretty sure it is good - but since I am not a YSL expert, I would love you know your final opinion


----------



## myasl1

kiki119 	 		 		I finally got my YSL easy... I am pretty sure it is good - but since I  am not a YSL expert, I would love you know your final opinion 

Your YSL is beautiful!!! May I ask where you got it?!?


----------



## Baggiana

Baggiana said:


> I would appreciate any help in authenticating this mombasa bag:
> item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Mombasa Bag
> listing #:280529839084
> seller:icarehowulook
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280529839084&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> TIA!







I hope that someone can help me... I bid on this one and won (I usually get things authenticated but acted impulsively!)... but something is bothering me now that I look more closely:  the font (on the words, "made in italy" on the leather tag that contains the serial number is different that the font on pictures of every other mombasa (and YSL) bag I have seen.  Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?  I am very concerned!


----------



## bubbleloba

^I'm not familiar with the mombasa bag, but the tag does look off to me.  Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## JODES83

Please authenticate these items for me please

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Ankle Boots
Listing Number:170510986246
Seller: rickardj
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Short Boots
Listing Number:220616237577
Seller: cecconello80 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:YSL TRIBUTE PATENT 38.5 ANKLE BOOTIE SHOE Platform 7.5
Listing Number:230498091735
Seller: ljericho
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230498091735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## kyuis2004

Kiki119~i am not an expert too so cannot help...
yet i wana let u know ur Easy is soooooooo pretty.....


----------



## Baggiana

bubbleloba said:


> ^I'm not familiar with the mombasa bag, but the tag does look off to me.  Maybe someone else can chime in?


I can't thank you enough, *bubbleloba*!!! ...  I have been checking the internet listings -using my authentication skills... found the same tag, same everything on two offerings from two very legitimate, trusted sellers (at least in BV where I usually am), so I do believe that this is authentic!


----------



## hotmotha

YSL Clutch

Item: YSL Clutch with no receipt nor dust bag 
Listing Number: 120595924285
Seller: lolitashouse212
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1154

Item: YSL Clutch
Listing Number: 260444870822
Seller: tullulahgrace
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_10459wt_1139


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,

Does it look authentic???

AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Leather Tote
Number:320559811416
Seller: Natakajaia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it look authentic???
> 
> AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Leather Tote
> Number:320559811416
> Seller: Natakajaia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Listing is no longer available...


----------



## bubbleloba

Baggiana said:


> I can't thank you enough, *bubbleloba*!!! ...  I have been checking the internet listings -using my authentication skills... found the same tag, same everything on two offerings from two very legitimate, trusted sellers (at least in BV where I usually am), so I do believe that this is authentic!



Great!  I'm glad everything worked out.  Is this an older bag?


----------



## bubbleloba

hotmotha said:


> YSL Clutch
> 
> Item: YSL Clutch with no receipt nor dust bag
> Listing Number: 120595924285
> Seller: lolitashouse212
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Item: YSL Clutch
> Listing Number: 260444870822
> Seller: tullulahgrace
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_10459wt_1139



Please list one listing per post to help streamline the authentication process.  Need more photos of the first listing to authenticate.  The second looks good, and comes from a reputable seller.


----------



## naomi190700

bubbleloba said:


> Listing is no longer available...


 
But the auction is still on.. Maybe is because the seller added some pictures.
May you take a look now and check if it works?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559811416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!!!


----------



## curlizm487

TIA!

Item: Small Muse in Pewter
Item Number: 260636360638
Seller: blueberry2010tx  

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-/260636360638

Comment: This bag was listed awhile back and sold. 
Idk why it's relisted, NPB maybe?
Anyway it's relisted, seller added a photo of the zippers


----------



## kiki119

Where's vesna?? 
I would like some opinion on my easy


----------



## Tartine

Please help to authenticate these shoes. TIA 

Item: Kitten heels
Item No:320559905665
Seller: designermgt
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559905665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## RaLoveCL

help needed please

Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT NAVY BLUE TANGER LOGO TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 350367605017
Seller: consultnet1 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YVES-SAINT-...=350367605017&ps=63&clkid=7045070925208923524


----------



## RaLoveCL

also

Item: Brand New YSL SM DOWNTOWN with Dust Bag!!!!
Listing Number: 170513585911
Seller: rosenj83 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-YSL-S...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b366d6f7


----------



## soleilbrun

medium muse


TIA


----------



## Baggiana

bubbleloba said:


> Great!  I'm glad everything worked out.  Is this an older bag?


I am not sure... I am good at BV, but this is my first foray into YSL.  I did find two bags offered by sellers - one consignment and one a very reliable seller - that handle a lot of YSL and they each had a mombasa bag with the same tag - #'s and fonts and all markers the same of the bag I posted.  I would have to be around here much more often - and hope that others would talk of tags for current vs older bags.  I wish that I knew more...


----------



## naomi190700

naomi190700 said:


> But the auction is still on.. Maybe is because the seller added some pictures.
> May you take a look now and check if it works?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559811416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
Hi,

May someone take a look???
The auction is almost over!


----------



## jumalca

^^fake for sure.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Item:YSL small used MALA MALA bag purse horn TOM FORD mint  
Listing Number:16234751
Seller:ciscogeorge
Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cisc...l_used_MALA_MALA_bag_purse_horn_TOM_FORD_mint
Comments: TIA  please advice from what year this bag is...


----------



## Ishino

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute ankle boots siz 37 6.5 7
Number:130412078872
Seller:rabidpescatore
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-ankle-boots-siz-37-6-5-7-/130412078872?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5d2a6718


----------



## naomi190700

jumalca said:


> ^^fake for sure.



Really??
: (

thank you!


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> Where's vesna??
> I would like some opinion on my easy


 
sorry KIKI I am in Hawaii for few weeks of vacation and then some conference, for now I can see posts every few days because of bad connections, which is good )

let me look for your post on Easy


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> I finally got my YSL easy... I am pretty sure it is good - but since I am not a YSL expert, I would love you know your final opinion


 
all great 
do you feel how great the leather is ? My Downtown in the same leather is divine

just watch it, it is not a rugged bag in that leather, the corners can rub to become white easily

aloha


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> medium muse
> 
> 
> TIA


item name: medium bronze muse
seller name: moshi_moshi
link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/moshi_moshi/items/YSL_Medium_Bronze_Muse
comments: sellers own photos

Thanks for your advice


----------



## naomi190700

Authentic??

$1550 Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE Large Bag Purse
Number:390218984591
Seller: tamparobin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390218984591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH ADDICT said:


> Item:YSL small used MALA MALA bag purse horn TOM FORD mint
> Listing Number:16234751
> Seller:ciscogeorge
> Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cisc...l_used_MALA_MALA_bag_purse_horn_TOM_FORD_mint
> Comments: TIA please advice from what year this bag is...


 

Please advice if this bag is authentic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Have a nice vacation *vesna*! You should focus on relaxing not authenticating!


----------



## jumalca

naomi190700 said:


> Authentic??
> 
> $1550 Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE Large Bag Purse
> Number:390218984591
> Seller: tamparobin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390218984591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!



This one is real and gorgeous


----------



## naomi190700

jumalca said:


> This one is real and gorgeous


 

I will place a bid! Wish me luck...

Thank you!


----------



## Jador3dior

Vtg YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Leather Signature Bag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...283032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1062

ponapril 

310234283032

thanks!!


----------



## pochichi

Item: 100  %Aut. YSL  YVES SAINT LAURENT  Tribute Tribtoo
Listing Number:130411039588
Seller:*bonik34* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130411039588&_trksid=p2759.l1259
Commentslease authenticate for me... Thanks!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello, 

Please let me know your thoughts on it's authenticity.  Thank you! 

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Brown Leather Bow Handbag
Listing Number:  220640804630
Seller:  edropoff
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f377f16


----------



## vesna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Have a nice vacation *vesna*! You should focus on relaxing not authenticating!


 
THANKS Cosmo


----------



## livinit91

help please!

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL RIVE GAUCHE SLING BAG- AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 190419656977
Seller:maximum_hapiness
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...Domain_211&hash=item2c55e56111#ht_1436wt_1137


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Originally Posted by COACH ADDICT   
Item:YSL small used MALA MALA bag purse horn TOM FORD mint 
Listing Number:16234751
Seller:ciscogeorge
Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cisco..._TOM_FORD_mint
Comments: TIA please advice from what year this bag is...  

Hi - sorry to be a pest but i would like to know if this bag is real I know it has its issue but I like the look of the bag and would like to get it... Please advice as soon as possibe
Please advice if this bag is authentic


----------



## jumalca

sugacookie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on it's authenticity.  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Brown Leather Bow Handbag
> Listing Number:  220640804630
> Seller:  edropoff
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f377f16


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, is this wallet authentic?  Thank you.

Yves Saint Laurent YSL Y-mail black patent wallet
seller:  treasureshoppers
item number:  230495820650
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...ltDomain_0&hash=item35aa9f1b6a#ht_3906wt_1139


----------



## RaLoveCL

Hi please help with these,

1. Item: NWOT AUTHENTIC Tribute Bag - BRAND NEW
Listing Number: 260639966185
Seller: rebekahl85 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-AUTHENTIC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf5a43e9

2. Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT * ST. TROPEZ BAG BY TOM FORD 
Listing Number: 140423959021
Seller: warrants01  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1eb91ed

3. Item: Gorgeous YSL(Yves Saint Laurent) LARGE St Topaz Handbag 
Listing Number: 270610506330
Seller: svetlanad6   
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-YSL-Yv...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01a4a25a

4. tem: AUTHENTIC YSL Tribute Bag in Patent Leather- BRAND NEW
Listing Number: 170517870668
Seller: rebekahlev   
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-T...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b3a8384c

thanks


Link:


----------



## bubbleloba

authentic 


ifariarn said:


> Hi, is this wallet authentic?  Thank you.
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Y-mail black patent wallet
> seller:  treasureshoppers
> item number:  230495820650
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...ltDomain_0&hash=item35aa9f1b6a#ht_3906wt_1139


----------



## yuhuu

Hi, I'm a new born baby in this forum and handbag world..
is this authentic? Thank you.

YSL Muse II in Blue Suede Croc
seller: fashiongirl858
item number: 197149.214397
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...16797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1174wt_1137


----------



## curlizm487

RaLoveCL said:


> Hi please help with these,
> 
> 1. Item: NWOT AUTHENTIC Tribute Bag - BRAND NEW
> Listing Number: 260639966185
> Seller: rebekahl85
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-AUTHENTIC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf5a43e9
> 
> 2. Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT * ST. TROPEZ BAG BY TOM FORD
> Listing Number: 140423959021
> Seller: warrants01
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1eb91ed
> 
> 3. Item: Gorgeous YSL(Yves Saint Laurent) LARGE St Topaz Handbag
> Listing Number: 270610506330
> Seller: svetlanad6
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-YSL-Yv...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01a4a25a
> 
> 4. tem: AUTHENTIC YSL Tribute Bag in Patent Leather- BRAND NEW
> Listing Number: 170517870668
> Seller: rebekahlev
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-T...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b3a8384c
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Link:




Hi, sorry I can't help with authentication, but I think it's odd that the first and last listing are obviously the same seller, but has the handbag listed on two different accounts 
Not sure what to make of that, her listing doesn't make sense, "limited amount of luxury items", but it's still listed on both, no?
And her feedback isn't too hot either....


----------



## jujuto

Hi RaLoveCL !
This St Tropez is 100 % authentic. 
I have exactly the same so I have compared with mine.

2. Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT * ST. TROPEZ BAG BY TOM FORD
Listing Number: 140423959021
Seller: warrants01
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...item20b1eb91ed


----------



## mo.space

Any opinions on this? Thank you in advance


----------



## RaLoveCL

jujuto said:


> Hi RaLoveCL !
> This St Tropez is 100 % authentic.
> I have exactly the same so I have compared with mine.
> 
> 2. Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT * ST. TROPEZ BAG BY TOM FORD
> Listing Number: 140423959021
> Seller: warrants01
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...item20b1eb91ed


 
thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I'd like to know if yoogiscloset.com is a reputable site selling authentic items.  I searched the thread and nothing came up.  Likewise, when a seller is touted as reputable should we still have items authenticated before hand or is that redundant?

Thank you


----------



## curlizm487

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to know if yoogiscloset.com is a reputable site selling authentic items.  I searched the thread and nothing came up.  Likewise, when a seller is touted as reputable should we still have items authenticated before hand or is that redundant?
> 
> Thank you



yoogiscloset.com sells authentic


----------



## Gablala

HI,

Pls help me authenticate this item:

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Lau...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19be13c295

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## tbestes

Please authenticate:

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT *MUSE* TAN HANDBAG
Number: 260630861691
Seller: tullulahgrace
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-Y..._Handbags&hash=item3caecf577b#ht_19360wt_1139

ALSO - do you think this is buffalo leather or calfskin?


----------



## Boalt

Hi ladies, 

Please help my authenticate these items:

Item: YSL Muse Wallet
Listing Number: N/A (Bonanzle not Ebay)
Seller: N/A
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mandaphi/items/YSL_Muse_wallet

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Maia Handbag
Listing: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/curlizm487/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_Maia_Handbag_tPF

Thanks in advance


----------



## sugacookie

hello!

please authenticate..

Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Zip Beige Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:  370413068858
Seller:  cashinyourcloset
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370413068858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

(sorry if this is a repost...)  Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

tbestes said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT *MUSE* TAN HANDBAG
> Number: 260630861691
> Seller: tullulahgrace
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-Y..._Handbags&hash=item3caecf577b#ht_19360wt_1139
> 
> ALSO - do you think this is buffalo leather or calfskin?



Authentic .  The leather of the bag depends on when it was made.  The newer bags are all calfskin.


----------



## missychar

Hi.

Can somebody please help me autheticate this bag?

Item: YSL Studded Easy Medium
Item Number: 280540469145
Seller: wonderstarlight
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280540469145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

photos looks ok but somehow i'm abit hesitant about the texture of the leather of the bag. Please help authenticate. Thanks!!!!


missychar


----------



## Samia

Please have a look at this one and let me know, I know fashionphile is an authentic seller but just for my peace of mind. Thanks in advance!

Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Tribute Tote*
Seller: fashionphile.com
Link: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...e=YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Tribute Tote


----------



## bubbleloba

Samia said:


> Please have a look at this one and let me know, I know fashionphile is an authentic seller but just for my peace of mind. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Tribute Tote*
> Seller: fashionphile.com
> Link: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...e=YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Tribute Tote



The link doesn't work.  Everything looks OK, but I'm a bit thrown off by the serial number tag...  Serial # is accurate, but the font is different than other tribute bags I've seen.


----------



## sugacookie

i didn't see a response so thought i would repost...

thanks!

hello!

please authenticate..

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Zip Beige Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 370413068858
Seller: cashinyourcloset
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

(sorry if this is a repost...) Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

^The link doesn't work.  Seems like the listing was removed.


----------



## tbestes

Please authenticate:

Yves Saint Laurent Camel Leather YSL Downtown Bag NEW
Member id rootala
190420633545
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur..._Handbags&hash=item2c55f447c9#ht_10328wt_1139


----------



## tinkerbell69

Hello,

Can somebody please help me to autheticate this bag?

Item: YSL Muse II - gray snake
Item Number: 330454024182
Seller: ijstyle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24182&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9455wt_1139

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sugacookie

bubbleloba said:


> ^The link doesn't work.  Seems like the listing was removed.



sorry, try this one below.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Zip Beige Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 370413068858
Seller: cashinyourcloset
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...068858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5675wt_777


----------



## bubbleloba

tbestes said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Camel Leather YSL Downtown Bag NEW
> Member id rootala
> 190420633545
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur..._Handbags&hash=item2c55f447c9#ht_10328wt_1139



The serial # matches the small downtown, BUT the bag measurements are the way bigger than the small size... Please ask seller about the size and measurements.


----------



## Samia

bubbleloba said:


> The link doesn't work.  Everything looks OK, but I'm a bit thrown off by the serial number tag...  Serial # is accurate, but the font is different than other tribute bags I've seen.



I am sorry the link is not working, so shall I pass on this one?


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> hello!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Zip Beige Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 370413068858
> Seller: cashinyourcloset
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370413068858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> (sorry if this is a repost...) Thanks!


 
looks


----------



## bubbleloba

Samia said:


> I am sorry the link is not working, so shall I pass on this one?



I would because I'm not confident it's authentic.


----------



## tbestes

bubbleloba said:


> The serial # matches the small downtown, BUT the bag measurements are the way bigger than the small size... Please ask seller about the size and measurements.



I think it is the small (not the mini, but the 8x10x12). Look good otherwise?


----------



## tbestes

Please check this one too, please:

NWT YSL DOWNTOWN BUFFALO LEATHER TOTE ICON BAG 
bondny
120599432715
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-DOWNTOW...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c14494e0b


----------



## vesna

tbestes said:


> I think it is the small (not the mini, but the 8x10x12). Look good otherwise?


 
*bubbleloba is right, *the auction states 16  for the top opening and 12 height, and reference library (Cosmo posted) has:

*************f0000]DOWNTOWN SIZES:


Large = 17'' H x 11'' W x 8'' D


Medium = 14'' H x 10'' W x 8'' D

Small = 12" H X 10" W X 8" D

something strange indeed regarding size

[/FONT]*


----------



## Samia

bubbleloba said:


> I would because I'm not confident it's authentic.



Thanks


----------



## vesna

missychar said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can somebody please help me autheticate this bag?
> 
> Item: YSL Studded Easy Medium
> Item Number: 280540469145
> Seller: wonderstarlight
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280540469145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> photos looks ok but somehow i'm abit hesitant about the texture of the leather of the bag. Please help authenticate. Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> missychar


 
details look good so far including dust bag. Inner tag would be great to see clearly, front and back with the serial number, as well as the bottom of the zipper pull with engraving...if you could ask for those photos


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,

Is it possible to know if this bag is authentic with the pictures already posted?
I ask for more pictures, and the seller said he is not in town, and he is not sure if he will be able to send more pics in time. He guarantee authenticity.

What do you think?

Yves Saint Laurent bag...YSL...Used, but in GREAT Cond
Seller: hardcorex-c
Number: 320567279044
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320567279044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

He does not have the dust bag! Bad sign? 
Also, is this kind of leather too shinny? I can not tell from the pics..

Thank so much!


----------



## lalaland!!!

vesna said:


> *bubbleloba is right, *the auction states 16 for the top opening and 12 height, and reference library (Cosmo posted) has:
> 
> *************f0000]DOWNTOWN SIZES:
> 
> 
> Large = 17'' H x 11'' W x 8'' D
> 
> 
> Medium = 14'' H x 10'' W x 8'' D
> 
> Small = 12" H X 10" W X 8" D
> 
> something strange indeed regarding size
> 
> [/FONT]*


*

I am the seller of the bag in question and purchased it at Saks Fifth Ave. The receipt is available for inspection. I don't think they sell fakes there. My measurments for the purse says 12" H x 16" W x 8" D. 
For the width; I thought we are suppose to measure the widest part of a bag and quote it so I measured the widest area just at the bottom of the two small zippers on top. I might have been wrong. You are measuring for the width the very top of the purse or about 2 inches above from the bottom of the purse, which in that case my purse would be 10" wide per your format. You can even kind of visualize the 10" inch on my bag if that is how you are reporting the width. Nevertheless, I have 15 other pictures of this bag from every hardware and angle possible that screams authentic and for you as an expert whose opinion here makes a difference for people to rule it out "strange" without carefull consideration of all factors, is really strange. I've been a member of this forum for a while now and for the first time I am very disappointed in this kind of evalution.*


----------



## tbestes

lalaland!!! said:


> I am the seller of the bag in question and purchased it at Saks Fifth Ave. The receipt is available for inspection. I don't think they sell fakes there. My measurments for the purse says 12" H x 16" W x 8" D.
> For the width; I thought we are suppose to measure the widest part of a bag and quote it so I measured the widest area just at the bottom of the two small zippers on top. I might have been wrong. You are measuring for the width the very top of the purse or about 2 inches above from the bottom of the purse, which in that case my purse would be 10" wide per your format. You can even kind of visualize the 10" inch on my bag if that is how you are reporting the width. Nevertheless, I have 15 other pictures of this bag from every hardware and angle possible that screams authentic and for you as an expert whose opinion here makes a difference for people to rule it out "strange" without carefull consideration of all factors, is really strange. I've been a member of this forum for a while now and for the first time I am very disappointed in this kind of evalution.



I think it's clear there's just a discrepancy in how the width is determined. The bag is flared at the top, and that's where the 16 inches comes from. This seller has a spotless feedback rating on ebay and has been confirmed on other boards at this forum for selling authentic merchandise, so I'm comfortable to go ahead with the purchase. Thank you for looking at it.


----------



## bubbleloba

tbestes said:


> Please check this one too, please:
> 
> NWT YSL DOWNTOWN BUFFALO LEATHER TOTE ICON BAG
> bondny
> 120599432715
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-DOWNTOW...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c14494e0b



Authentic


----------



## vesna

lalaland!!! said:


> I am the seller of the bag in question and purchased it at Saks Fifth Ave. The receipt is available for inspection. I don't think they sell fakes there. My measurments for the purse says 12" H x 16" W x 8" D.
> For the width; I thought we are suppose to measure the widest part of a bag and quote it so I measured the widest area just at the bottom of the two small zippers on top. I might have been wrong. You are measuring for the width the very top of the purse or about 2 inches above from the bottom of the purse, which in that case my purse would be 10" wide per your format. You can even kind of visualize the 10" inch on my bag if that is how you are reporting the width. Nevertheless, I have 15 other pictures of this bag from every hardware and angle possible that screams authentic and for you as an expert whose opinion here makes a difference for people to rule it out "strange" without carefull consideration of all factors, is really strange. I've been a member of this forum for a while now and for the first time I am very disappointed in this kind of evalution.


 

Hi lalaland, this is a great bag you are selling  , no one here stated that the bag was not authentic. We just needed clarification about the size and that is all, and this particular bag is indeed complicated for sizing. "Strange" was used just for sizing, not the bag itself  and advice is given accordingly. Experts are not really on this forum, except for some honorable ladies, anyone can find payed authentication from "experts" on MyPoupette and similar sites, but this forum (as you know, and I know you for quite some time here ) is for puse lovers volunteering to help each other. Honest comment with no intention to ruin the reputation of a fine seller. My bags I had sold were questioned here as well, and I added additional info on my auctions. No harm intended.


----------



## RaLoveCL

please can someone authenticate this bag???

Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT NAVY BLUE TANGER LOGO TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 310234052988
Seller: consultnet1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YVES-SAINT-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483b63f97c


----------



## veroniqe

item: YSL muse bag
listing nr: no listing nr, since its a swedish site for selling things
seller: same as above
link: sames as above
comments: I dont know if im doing this correctly, but ill try... at least i think im at the right place
Can someone please help me authenticate this... i dont have any ysl bag yet, but im really looking forward finding my first ysl beauty.


----------



## bubbleloba

veroniqe said:


> item: YSL muse bag
> listing nr: no listing nr, since its a swedish site for selling things
> seller: same as above
> link: sames as above
> comments: I dont know if im doing this correctly, but ill try... at least i think im at the right place
> Can someone please help me authenticate this... i dont have any ysl bag yet, but im really looking forward finding my first ysl beauty.



Is there a way to see bigger photos?  The pictures are too small to authenticate the bag.  You can use the toolbar to embed links in the posts so we can view the actual listing and photos.


----------



## lalaland!!!

vesna said:


> Hi lalaland, this is a great bag you are selling , no one here stated that the bag was not authentic. We just needed clarification about the size and that is all, and this particular bag is indeed complicated for sizing. "Strange" was used just for sizing, not the bag itself and advice is given accordingly. Experts are not really on this forum, except for some honorable ladies, anyone can find payed authentication from "experts" on MyPoupette and similar sites, but this forum (as you know, and I know you for quite some time here ) is for puse lovers volunteering to help each other. Honest comment with no intention to ruin the reputation of a fine seller. My bags I had sold were questioned here as well, and I added additional info on my auctions. No harm intended.


 Thank you for clarifying Vesna


----------



## veroniqe

veroniqe said:


> item: YSL muse bag
> listing nr: no listing nr, since its a swedish site for selling things
> seller: same as above
> link: sames as above
> comments: I dont know if im doing this correctly, but ill try... at least i think im at the right place
> Can someone please help me authenticate this... i dont have any ysl bag yet, but im really looking forward finding my first ysl beauty.


 
Here are the pictures again... hopefully bigger this time.


----------



## bubbleloba

^It looks promising, but can you take a few close up shots of the YSL embossed logo on the front of the bag and the lock and key hardware to help with the authentication?  Thanks.


----------



## veroniqe

bubbleloba said:


> ^It looks promising, but can you take a few close up shots of the YSL embossed logo on the front of the bag and the lock and key hardware to help with the authentication? Thanks.


 

Hi. I dont have the bag yet, im thinking of buying it... so its hard for me to take more pictures. I want to know if someone can se right away if its a fake, then i just wont buy it. But if its a " it looks ok, but we would like to see more pic, to be sure" - then i can take a chance and buy it. 
It seems ok to me, but i read in the forum about the serial number that is common on fakes -  this bag has that serial nr. So I just want to know what you think... and it doesnt have to be 100% . I just want a honest opinion.


----------



## Boalt

I didn't see a response, so I figured I should repost...

Thanks in advance, 
And, please help me, because I like this wallet, but I am too new to YSL to distinguish fakes from authentic items. 

Hi ladies, 

Please help my authenticate these items:

Item: YSL Muse Wallet
Listing Number: N/A (Bonanzle not Ebay)
Seller: N/A
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/manda...SL_Muse_wallet

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Maia Handbag
Listing: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/curli...ia_Handbag_tPF

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrunchy

Please help me authenticate this YSL Arty ring.











TIA!


----------



## veroniqe

veroniqe said:


> Here are the pictures again... hopefully bigger this time.


 

Anyone who can say anything about the bag? Im going away for a holliday soon, and when im coming home it might be to late to buy the bag


----------



## alylovesdior

Item: YSL Medium Ivory Muse Handbag
List #: 250672955482
Seller: Jenilynne1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2955482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_764wt_896

Comments:
Please help me authenticate Want to get this 4 my anniversary gift 4 my gf I hope I'm doing this right I don't really know but It would really mean a lot Thank you very much


----------



## gloss_gal

Item: YSL Medium YSE
List #: 220646065536
Seller: annsfabfinds
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Fauve-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f87c580

I love that you can bid on items that are on Ann's Fabulous Finds now.  I hate when I see a bag I want and the bag is on lay-away.  This gives us a change to bid on the bag.  I remember see Nicole Richie's bag yellow YSE and hunting all over for it.  Nice color.  I would appreciate if you take a look.  Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

alylovesdior said:


> Item: YSL Medium Ivory Muse Handbag
> List #: 250672955482
> Seller: Jenilynne1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2955482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_764wt_896
> 
> Comments:
> Please help me authenticate Want to get this 4 my anniversary gift 4 my gf I hope I'm doing this right I don't really know but It would really mean a lot Thank you very much



Authentic


----------



## vesna

gloss_gal said:


> Item: YSL Medium YSE
> List #: 220646065536
> Seller: annsfabfinds
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Fauve-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f87c580
> 
> I love that you can bid on items that are on Ann's Fabulous Finds now. I hate when I see a bag I want and the bag is on lay-away. This gives us a change to bid on the bag. I remember see Nicole Richie's bag yellow YSE and hunting all over for it. Nice color. I would appreciate if you take a look. Thanks.


 
authentic, this seller is reliable


----------



## naomi190700

May anyone check this for me???
Thanks in advance!



naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to know if this bag is authentic with the pictures already posted?
> I ask for more pictures, and the seller said he is not in town, and he is not sure if he will be able to send more pics in time. He guarantee authenticity.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent bag...YSL...Used, but in GREAT Cond
> Seller: hardcorex-c
> Number: 320567279044
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320567279044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> He does not have the dust bag! Bad sign?
> Also, is this kind of leather too shinny? I can not tell from the pics..
> 
> Thank so much!


----------



## bubbleloba

^I'd pass on this one.  There aren't sufficient photos to authenticate the bag; the seller didn't even show the serial number tag or the close ups of the key(s) and lock.  If he cannot post photos and his listing does not accept returns, it's best to pass IMO.


----------



## naomi190700

bubbleloba said:


> ^I'd pass on this one.  There aren't sufficient photos to authenticate the bag; the seller didn't even show the serial number tag or the close ups of the key(s) and lock.  If he cannot post photos and his listing does not accept returns, it's best to pass IMO.



You are right!
The auction is almost over and the seller did not post or send me any extra picture... I will pass and start look for another muse!

Thank you : )


----------



## Thebagbiatch

hi everyone, could someone pass their knowledgable eye over this bag and tell me whether or not it is authentic? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Patent Nude Easy Clutch
Listing Number: 260534485082 
Seller: tullulahgrace 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_11744wt_1139
Comments:


----------



## jumalca




----------



## Thebagbiatch

jumalca said:


>



Thanks!!


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

*Hi, Really hope that you can help! Brought this fine little bag off Ebay (maybe it was too good to be true?!) and recieved it today. It looks very much like plastic; the  material doesn't feel and smell like leather and the bag is quite stiff - not good signs I suppose! On the other hand, the linning has the Y pattern and the texture the follows the pattern, which seems to be of a better quality than the outside! There is a number and the YSL River Gauche logo on the inside zipper. 

This is the text from Ebay: Beautiful 100% Genuine YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Handbag.  All the usual YSL refinements - stunning design, wonderful material & features etc. Measuring approx. 12 Inches wide x 9 Inches High. Beautifully styled 

Ebay Seller: Ralgarden, 
Item number:160457892803

Thanks in advance!*​


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

A few more details, don't know if you can access the link:

Item:Stunning YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT 100% Genuine HANDBAG NR
Ebay Seller: Ralgarden, 
Item number:160457892803
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160457892803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Would highly appreciate your comments


----------



## vesna

MoreBagsForMe said:


> A few more details, don't know if you can access the link:
> 
> Item:Stunning YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT 100% Genuine HANDBAG NR
> Ebay Seller: Ralgarden,
> Item number:160457892803
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160457892803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Would highly appreciate your comments


 
I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this bag at all. I hope that someone who has older YSL bag ,perhaps with this lining, will chime in, sorry


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

Thanks a lot for commenting anyways vesna 

Actually compared the surface texture with a friend's LV today and they are quite similar, so maybe I am lucky anyway...

Can anybody please assist? Thanks so much


----------



## soleilbrun

item: downtown bag
seller:levestiairedescopines- celine
item number:35243
link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sac-downtown-yves-saint-laurent,4.shtml

TIA ladies


----------



## soleilbrun

Almost forgot to ask.  Does the YSL downtown bag come in a mini size?

Thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

soleilbrun said:


> item: downtown bag
> seller:levestiairedescopines- celine
> item number:35243
> link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sac-downtown-yves-saint-laurent,4.shtml
> 
> TIA ladies



Can you ask the seller for a close up of the serial number on the inside of the bag?  The downtown does come in a mini size.  You can check the YSL reference guide for dimensions.


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

i saw go for it


----------



## FrankieP

Name: GUC YSL Yves Saint Laurent Handbag Rive Gauche RV To
Number: 370416680859
Seller: michilinmonkey
Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370416680859

Thoughts would be fab please. Also does anyone know the name of this bag colour? I have a RG already in the cognac ombre / degrade leather and so am hoping this isn't another of those just taken in poor light! It really looks a nude / taupey shade to me though, but I can't tell the name from the tags.....



Also I'm curious about this Muse mostly because the pictures show the tags come with a leather sample in a small plastic bag.. I've never seen this before, is it something new YSL are doing or is this signs of a fake? It reminds me of those "real leather" calfskin shaped tags you get on fake bags, lol! ush:

Name: Gorgeous Yves Saint Laurent YSL XL Muse Bag NWT & Cover
Number: 350377524877
Seller: jeaniefish
Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350377524877


----------



## jumalca

FrankieP said:


> Also I'm curious about this Muse mostly because the pictures show the tags come with a leather sample in a small plastic bag.. I've never seen this before, is it something new YSL are doing or is this signs of a fake? It reminds me of those "real leather" calfskin shaped tags you get on fake bags, lol! ush:
> 
> Name: Gorgeous Yves Saint Laurent YSL XL Muse Bag NWT & Cover
> Number: 350377524877
> Seller: jeaniefish
> Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350377524877



This one is real. Mine comes exactly like that. 

It's patent pebbled grain leather.Sooooooooo durable.

I bought a eel skin clutch and it also comes with a leather sample in a  plastic bag.


----------



## carmennnn

Hey ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag please?

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL HANDBAG + FREE YSL TOP!
Item No: 120593164111
Seller ID: thoroughbredcounty

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...164111&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


Your help will be much appreciated! 
Thanks
xx


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks *Jumalca*! I wonder why they do it though? Maybe it's so the customer can see exactly what their bag is made of, how good it is or something..


----------



## RaLoveCL

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Leather Bag
Listing Number: 200503339385
Seller: fayeandrach
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Easy-Black-Leather-Bag-/200503339385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## nycshopa

Item:AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSIZED WHITE PATENT MUSE!!!!
Listing Number:250673626099
Seller: prettyinpink3747
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250673626099


----------



## lvusr1

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Studded Leather Bag
Listing Number:270618012797
Seller: natele
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-B...618012797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_660wt_1139

Please help me authenticate this item as I have been lusting after this bag. Thanks!


----------



## Gablala

Hi,

I've seen this relist several times.  Pls help me authenticate...

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Lau...g-handbag-/110568469622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## vesna

FrankieP said:


> Name: GUC YSL Yves Saint Laurent Handbag Rive Gauche RV To
> Number: 370416680859
> Seller: michilinmonkey
> Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370416680859
> 
> Thoughts would be fab please. Also does anyone know the name of this bag colour? I have a RG already in the cognac ombre / degrade leather and so am hoping this isn't another of those just taken in poor light! It really looks a nude / taupey shade to me though, but I can't tell the name from the tags.....
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm curious about this Muse mostly because the pictures show the tags come with a leather sample in a small plastic bag.. I've never seen this before, is it something new YSL are doing or is this signs of a fake? It reminds me of those "real leather" calfskin shaped tags you get on fake bags, lol! ush:
> 
> Name: Gorgeous Yves Saint Laurent YSL XL Muse Bag NWT & Cover
> Number: 350377524877
> Seller: jeaniefish
> Linky: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350377524877


 
the first seems (according to description and pics), like brown/cocoa as she said. I have cognac-tan glazed degrade, but this is regular leather, brown.  I do not think it is tan at all

the second is authentic as Jumalca said, and gorgeous


----------



## vesna

MoreBagsForMe said:


> Thanks a lot for commenting anyways vesna
> 
> Actually compared the surface texture with a friend's LV today and they are quite similar, so maybe I am lucky anyway...
> 
> Can anybody please assist? Thanks so much


 
I think you are lucky,  the details do look like genuine YSL to me


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hey ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL HANDBAG + FREE YSL TOP!
> Item No: 120593164111
> Seller ID: thoroughbredcounty
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...164111&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated!
> Thanks
> xx


 
This seems genuine, it would be great to see inner tag though


----------



## vesna

RaLoveCL said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 200503339385
> Seller: fayeandrach
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Easy-Black-Leather-Bag-/200503339385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
can you ask for the back of inner leather tag close-up photo? and zipper head bottom with engraving...looks good, but she has mixed feedback


----------



## vesna

nycshopa said:


> Item:AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSIZED WHITE PATENT MUSE!!!!
> Listing Number:250673626099
> Seller: prettyinpink3747
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250673626099


 
looks OK, but from discussion on the forum, there is not much you can do about ink stain on patent ((


----------



## vesna

lvusr1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Studded Leather Bag
> Listing Number:270618012797
> Seller: natele
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-B...618012797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_660wt_1139
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item as I have been lusting after this bag. Thanks!


 
could you ask for the close-up of the front of the leather tag, please ?


----------



## vesna

Gablala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen this relist several times. Pls help me authenticate...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Lau...g-handbag-/110568469622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
well, odd indeed, she sold it and relisted again, feedback is OK but on the other hand (what I hate) listings are private so you can not see what she did sell...something is odd, I can not tell what, the bag looks good, but prevented from return (line on the tag)


----------



## Boalt

Hi ladies, 

Please please please help me authenticate this YSL wallet. 

Item: YSL Muse Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:mandaphi
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mandaphi/items/YSL_Muse_wallet#

Comments: CLICK HERE FOR MORE PICS

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af201/mandaphi/YSL Listings/YSL Muse wallet/

Thanks in advance


----------



## curlizm487

Boalt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please please please help me authenticate this YSL wallet.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Wallet
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:mandaphi
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mandaphi/items/YSL_Muse_wallet#
> 
> Comments: CLICK HERE FOR MORE PICS
> 
> http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af201/mandaphi/YSL Listings/YSL Muse wallet/
> 
> Thanks in advance



This is authentic, it's been authenticated here before


----------



## lvusr1

vesna said:


> could you ask for the close-up of the front of the leather tag, please ?



Here is the close-up the seller has sent me:


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Can someone please check this one for me?

Item: BEAUTIFUL Small USED YSL Easy in Black
Listing Number: 320571557805
Seller: genuinemcp
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEAUTIFUL-Sm...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa38dc7ad

Thanks !!


----------



## vesna

lvusr1 said:


> Here is the close-up the seller has sent me:


 
something with the tag is not right, I would pass


----------



## vesna

sir_rodrigo said:


> Can someone please check this one for me?
> 
> Item: BEAUTIFUL Small USED YSL Easy in Black
> Listing Number: 320571557805
> Seller: genuinemcp
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEAUTIFUL-Sm...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa38dc7ad
> 
> Thanks !!


 
well, tag looks right but there is something that bothers me with Lampo zipper, the genuine ones look slightly different (I had a case of fake Balenciaga wallet sold to me with this exact zipper head). I am not sure really.


----------



## pinkie1905

Hi, please someone can check this two bags for me? 

Item: NWT YSL DOWNTOWN LIZARD PRINT TOTE MUSE BAG Dark Green
Listing number: 120603055863
Seller: bondny
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-YSL-DOWNT..._Handbags&hash=item1c148096f7#ht_15743wt_1339


Item: STUNNING YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TOTE BAG
Listing number: 290461370030
Seller: fashion_princess_22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-YVES...Women_s_Bags&hash=item43a0d8c6ae#ht_714wt_945


----------



## jumalca

pinkie1905 said:


> Item: NWT YSL DOWNTOWN LIZARD PRINT TOTE MUSE BAG Dark Green
> Listing number: 120603055863
> Seller: bondny
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-YSL-DOWNT..._Handbags&hash=item1c148096f7#ht_15743wt_1339


----------



## pinkie1905

jumalca said:


>



Thank u! Seems original....


----------



## dorasonia

Please help authenticate this bag

Item Name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Easy Sac 57 Bag Tote NWT
Seller:Cecily53
Item No:370416088326
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...88326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3117wt_1133

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorasonia

And this bag too...Thanks so much..

Item Name:GORGEOUS FUSCHIA PINK YSL EASY TOTE BAG IN LEATHER
Seller:Bigbart66
Item No:160464920519
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...920519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_708wt_1133


----------



## vesna

dorasonia said:


> Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Easy Sac 57 Bag Tote NWT
> Seller:Cecily53
> Item No:370416088326
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...88326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3117wt_1133
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
she is a great reliable seller, authentic bag


----------



## vesna

dorasonia said:


> And this bag too...Thanks so much..
> 
> Item Name:GORGEOUS FUSCHIA PINK YSL EASY TOTE BAG IN LEATHER
> Seller:Bigbart66
> Item No:160464920519
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...920519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_708wt_1133


 
looks good, but I would like to see inner tag front and back with serial number


----------



## vesna

pinkie1905 said:


> Hi, please someone can check this two bags for me?
> 
> 
> Item: STUNNING YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 290461370030
> Seller: fashion_princess_22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-YVES...Women_s_Bags&hash=item43a0d8c6ae#ht_714wt_945


 
bad photos and tag looks wrong in that light


----------



## ems1198

Hello all
Please help me with this one
Name:NWT YSL Muse cocoa patent Neiman original $1295
Seller: truetreasures100
Item #:170523211348
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Muse-ba...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6511071005035191271

I just love the color of this bag!!

Thanks!!


----------



## pinkie1905

vesna said:


> bad photos and tag looks wrong in that light



Yes, the foto is really bad and the seller....too! 
But the bag looks like mine.. ufff


----------



## portofoli

Item: YSL 80's HandBag Clutch
Listing Number: 220646210097
Seller:rad_clothing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220646210097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Note: Hello,I have just purchased this bag,could I please have a second opinion re authenticity.Thank you in advance.


----------



## bry_dee

Hi everyone, no idea with YSL here. Cany anybody help me with this?

Item: YSL White Besace
Listing Number: ------
Seller: private seller
Link:  http://i38.tinypic.com/2yo5x8g.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/1zzti6q.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/330a1qu.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/347bn01.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/j13mo1.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2ufc74w.jpg
Note: Thank you for helping


----------



## vesna

ems1198 said:


> Hello all
> Please help me with this one
> Name:NWT YSL Muse cocoa patent Neiman original $1295
> Seller: truetreasures100
> Item #:170523211348
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Muse-ba...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6511071005035191271
> 
> I just love the color of this bag!!
> 
> Thanks!!


 
the seller seems honest, but nevertheless we need to see inner tag front and back as well as zipper head  bottom showing engraving.


----------



## vesna

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone, no idea with YSL here. Cany anybody help me with this?
> 
> Item: YSL White Besace
> Listing Number: ------
> Seller: private seller
> Link: http://i38.tinypic.com/2yo5x8g.jpg
> http://i38.tinypic.com/1zzti6q.jpg
> http://i35.tinypic.com/330a1qu.jpg
> http://i35.tinypic.com/347bn01.jpg
> http://i33.tinypic.com/j13mo1.jpg
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2ufc74w.jpg
> Note: Thank you for helping


 
hi Bry-dee, the tag is wrong


----------



## vesna

portofoli said:


> Item: YSL 80's HandBag Clutch
> Listing Number: 220646210097
> Seller:rad_clothing
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220646210097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Note: Hello,I have just purchased this bag,could I please have a second opinion re authenticity.Thank you in advance.


 
I am not familiar with this bag - hope someone has similar or at least from that era, sorry


----------



## bry_dee

vesna said:


> hi Bry-dee, the tag is wrong



Hi vesna! Thanks for looking. Now I can breathe!


----------



## dresschic

Hello,
From old posts, it does appear this is a trusted ebay seller but still hoping someone can help authenticate thse shoes.  Just to be sure, thank you!!!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren LAUREN Pumps Heels Shoes 39.5/41
Seller: trenduet
Item #:370413483909
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370413483909&fromMakeTrack=true

Also does anyone have any experience with these shoes?  I am typically a size 9 but am thinking these may be okay since they have the pointed toe box and mary jane strap?!


----------



## vesna

dresschic said:


> Hello,
> From old posts, it does appear this is a trusted ebay seller but still hoping someone can help authenticate thse shoes. Just to be sure, thank you!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren LAUREN Pumps Heels Shoes 39.5/41
> Seller: trenduet
> Item #:370413483909
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370413483909&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Also does anyone have any experience with these shoes? I am typically a size 9 but am thinking these may be okay since they have the pointed toe box and mary jane strap?!


 
Dear dresschic, unfortunatelly I have not seen anyone commenting on shoes here, rarely someone does, but on glass slipper forum I do see discussions about YSL shoes. If no one replies here, try there


----------



## dresschic

vesna said:


> Dear dresschic, unfortunatelly I have not seen anyone commenting on shoes here, rarely someone does, but on glass slipper forum I do see discussions about YSL shoes. If no one replies here, try there


 

Thank you! I will post my question there as well!!!


----------



## nashblet

Item: *$1200+ Auth New YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG*
Seller: stylestarts
Item #:230508704595
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230508704595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is this Muse 2 authentic? Ending soon need help!


----------



## shanwhaley

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT "PLuM" PLaTFoRM HEELS 
Listing Number:190427387240
Seller: la*style
Link: 
**SWOON!**YVES SAINT LAURENT "PLuM" PLaTFoRM HEELS 39.5 - eBay (item 190427387240 end time Sep-03-10 18:37:38 PDT) 

Comments: Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdinh87

Item: YSL Downtown Patent Tote
Listing Number: 280547023739
Seller: jio804
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Downtown-Patent-Tote-/280547023739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

TIA!!


----------



## bubbleloba

cdinh87 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown Patent Tote
> Listing Number: 280547023739
> Seller: jio804
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Downtown-Patent-Tote-/280547023739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



Seems authentic, but please ask seller for more photos of the hardware to make sure.


----------



## balenciagababy

Can anyone authenticate this for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150477920324#ht_2202wt_1137

TIA!


----------



## cdinh87

I hope this helps! Thanks for checking it out for me bubbleloba


----------



## vesna

nashblet said:


> Item: *$1200+ Auth New YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG*
> Seller: stylestarts
> Item #:230508704595
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230508704595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Is this Muse 2 authentic? Ending soon need help!


 
looks OK, but to be 100 % sure it would be great to see the back of the tag with serial number and the bottom side of the zipper head with engraving (it is just that the color of the photos is a bit odd, I guess that is the setting of the camera)


----------



## vesna

cdinh87 said:


> I hope this helps! Thanks for checking it out for me bubbleloba


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

balenciagababy said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150477920324#ht_2202wt_1137
> 
> TIA!


 
looks good balenciagababy


----------



## gfas123

Item: YSL Drawstring Bag (not sure)
Listing Number: 2548919 
Seller:Lolitavintage
Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...thentic+Vintage+YSL+designer+sac+shoulder+bag
Commentslease authenticate. tia


----------



## cdinh87

vesna said:


> looks good



Thanks!


----------



## vesna

gfas123 said:


> Item: YSL Drawstring Bag (not sure)
> Listing Number: 2548919
> Seller:Lolitavintage
> Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...thentic+Vintage+YSL+designer+sac+shoulder+bag
> Commentslease authenticate. tia


 
I have never seen this bag, but inside tag and lining look OK


----------



## jujuto

shanwhaley said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT "PLuM" PLaTFoRM HEELS
> Listing Number:190427387240
> Seller: la*style
> Link:
> **SWOON!**YVES SAINT LAURENT "PLuM" PLaTFoRM HEELS 39.5 - eBay (item 190427387240 end time Sep-03-10 18:37:38 PDT)
> 
> Comments: Thank you in advance.



I don't know for the heels but she is a great seller and sell only authentic items.


----------



## kepha

hi!

please authenticate...

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Nadja Rose
Listing Number:180545120980
Seller: luposolitario69
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180545120980&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IT:1123

thanks!


----------



## jujuto

kepha said:


> hi!
> 
> please authenticate...
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Nadja Rose
> Listing Number:180545120980
> Seller: luposolitario69
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180545120980&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IT:1123
> 
> thanks!



Salve kepha ! 
I am sure her Nadja is 100% authentic 
It's a great deal at this price !


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.  Please kindly authenticate this pair YSL for me.  Thank you.

Item Name:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Shoes size 36
Seller I.D.:   foreveryoung27 
Item #:       180546858544
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Shoes-size-36-/180546858544?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

Thank you.


----------



## paulabamboo

Hi, can you please take a look at this bag for me?
Thank you so much...


Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number:170528820051
Seller:evieroserocks
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Yves-Saint-...-Tote-Bag-/170528820051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## PlatformP

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.  Please kindly authenticate this pair YSL for me.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Shoes size 36
> Seller I.D.:   foreveryoung27
> Item #:       180546858544
> Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Shoes-size-36-/180546858544?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
> 
> Thank you.



These look fake to me. The front is too almond shaped, especially in the 3rd picture.


----------



## tabolove26

PlatformP said:


> These look fake to me. The front is too almond shaped, especially in the 3rd picture.


 OMG.  Thank you.  I am so glad I asked.


----------



## vesna

paulabamboo said:


> Hi, can you please take a look at this bag for me?
> Thank you so much...
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number:170528820051
> Seller:evieroserocks
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Yves-Saint-...-Tote-Bag-/170528820051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
it does look good, I believe it is authentic, can anyone else chime in please?


----------



## pink502

Please authenticate this one. TIA! 

Item: YSL Patent Leather Pomegranate Muse Bag
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Comments: Bought from a reputable seller


----------



## pink502

additional photos:


----------



## vesna

pink502 said:


> additional photos:


----------



## pink502

vesna said:


>



Thanks vesna!


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> it does look good, I believe it is authentic, can anyone else chime in please?



The black muse looks authentic.


----------



## jumalca

It looks authentic to me too


----------



## paulabamboo

vesna said:


> it does look good, I believe it is authentic, can anyone else chime in please?


Thank you so much!


----------



## *barbie*

Hi


can you please take a look 

item: BRAND NEW! YSL Downtown Large Crocodile Embossed Grey 
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130421335873&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:GB:1123
Seller:  ladyluxx1 ( Feedback score of 111) 
Item number: 130421335873


item: YSL muse two large PURPLE leather bag, 100% AUTHENTIC
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-muse-two-...g-100-AUTHENTIC-/120610544000?pt=Women_s_Bags
seller: yolaszka ( Feedback score of 213) 
Item number: 120610544000


----------



## bubbleloba

*barbie* said:


> item: BRAND NEW! YSL Downtown Large Crocodile Embossed Grey
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130421335873&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:GB:1123
> Seller:  ladyluxx1 ( Feedback score of 111)
> Item number: 130421335873



Authentic 

Please try to limit one item per post.  It will help streamline the thread search function.


----------



## *barbie*

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic
> 
> Please try to limit one item per post. It will help streamline the thread search function.


 Thank You ! 
Both are authentic?
I will next time.


----------



## bubbleloba

^I'm not familiar with the muse 2, please wait for someone else to help.


----------



## vesna

*barbie* said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> can you please take a look
> 
> item: BRAND NEW! YSL Downtown Large Crocodile Embossed Grey
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130421335873&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:GB:1123
> Seller: ladyluxx1 ( Feedback score of 111)
> Item number: 130421335873
> 
> 
> item: YSL muse two large PURPLE leather bag, 100% AUTHENTIC
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-muse-two-...g-100-AUTHENTIC-/120610544000?pt=Women_s_Bags
> seller: yolaszka ( Feedback score of 213)
> Item number: 120610544000


 
#1 authentic 
#2 seems good too , but you need to be sure (Harrods do not do authentication really with a proof that would mean something to you). Ask the seller for  photos of front of the inner leather tag which has serial number on the back, part of the zipper head facing inside (with engraving), and the close-up of the middle metal foot on the bottom of the bag. There are so many fake Muse II around, you can never be too sure. Cheers, V


----------



## lizmil

patent YSL over sized muse

This is not a purchase it is a trade with someone from another forum.  I hope if that person is reading here, she is not offended but I would like to authenticate the bag first.
Attached are the pics she sent (there are 6 pics so two posts):


----------



## lizmil

^sorry struggling with picture size


----------



## lizmil

^ one more


Thank you very much


----------



## vesna

lizmil said:


> ^ one more
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


 
Hi, pics are a little unclear. Please, ask for clear photo of the front of the leather tag, and the bottom of the zipper head with engraving


----------



## lizmil

Thank you, I asked.   I will post again when received.   (sorry if this is chat)


----------



## bubbleloba

^Also a picture of the key if you can get one.


----------



## am3n3

How about this one:

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO 2 BAG - AUTHENTIC YSL
Listing: 160469612773
Seller: nohowchow (Feedback score of 3) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-TWO-2-BAG-AUTHENTIC-YSL-/160469612773?pt=Women_s_Bags
Comments: I can't tell with the pics supplied unless someone can vouch for the seller. Let me know what other details to ask for if auth is unclear. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

am3n3 said:


> How about this one:
> 
> item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO 2 BAG - AUTHENTIC YSL
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-TWO-2-BAG-AUTHENTIC-YSL-/160469612773?pt=Women_s_Bags
> seller: nohowchow (Feedback score of 3)
> Item number: 160469612773
> Comments: I can't tell with the pics supplied unless someone can vouch for the seller. Let me know what other details to ask for if auth is unclear. Thanks in advance!


 
 Additional photos we need would be clear close-up of inner tag front and back, zipper head bottom side with engraving as well as the middle of 5 bottom metal feet close-up. Also, she offered a photo of the receipt, that would be great, as well as authenticity card together with the serial number on the back of the inner leather tag.

cheers, V

Private auctions are always tricky for me, I do not like the lack of transparency of the transaction later


----------



## soleilbrun

curlizm487 said:


> TIA!
> 
> Item: Small Muse in Pewter
> Item Number: 260636360638
> Seller: blueberry2010tx
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-/260636360638
> 
> Comment: This bag was listed awhile back and sold.
> Idk why it's relisted, NPB maybe?
> Anyway it's relisted, seller added a photo of the zippers


 
Why is this bag with the same photos relisted over and over again?  Is this a scam? Maybe a boutique with a gang of small muses in pewter?


----------



## lizmil

^ Thanks ,  Here are some additional pics I received: re my earlier post

patent YSL over sized muse

This is not a purchase it is a trade with someone from another forum. I hope if that person is reading here, she is not offended but I would like to authenticate the bag first.
Attached are additional the pics she sent :


----------



## vesna

lizmil said:


> ^ Thanks , Here are some additional pics I received: re my earlier post
> 
> patent YSL over sized muse
> 
> This is not a purchase it is a trade with someone from another forum. I hope if that person is reading here, she is not offended but I would like to authenticate the bag first.
> Attached are additional the pics she sent :


----------



## lizmil

Thank you!


----------



## ndin

please help me authenticate this. tia! 

Item:Authentic YSL Small Classic Leather Teal Downtown
Listing Number:280550927662
Seller:windykat 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-S...550927662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_566wt_1139


----------



## vesna

lizmil said:


> thank you!


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> please help me authenticate this. tia!
> 
> Item:Authentic YSL Small Classic Leather Teal Downtown
> Listing Number:280550927662
> Seller:windykat
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-S...550927662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_566wt_1139


 
 and so cute


----------



## eLm

Hi There
Can you please authenticate for me?

Item: 100% YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE HANDBAG $1295
Listing Number:270625134546
Seller: fashion*404
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...34546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1151wt_1139

Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

eLm said:


> Hi There
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: 100% YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE HANDBAG $1295
> Listing Number:270625134546
> Seller: fashion*404
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...34546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1151wt_1139
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## ndin

vesna said:


> and so cute



thank u!


----------



## *barbie*

vesna said:


> #1 authentic
> #2 seems good too , but you need to be sure (Harrods do not do authentication really with a proof that would mean something to you). Ask the seller for photos of front of the inner leather tag which has serial number on the back, part of the zipper head facing inside (with engraving), and the close-up of the middle metal foot on the bottom of the bag. There are so many fake Muse II around, you can never be too sure. Cheers, V


 Hi  Vesna !

Here are the pics
http://img824.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0674y.jpg


----------



## vesna

*barbie* said:


> Hi Vesna !
> 
> Here are the pics
> http://img824.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0674y.jpg


----------



## *barbie*

vesna said:


>


 
Thank You!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hello, is this bag authentic? 
Thanks






























Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello, is this bag authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks authentic.


----------



## snowballkitten

*please help me see this Muse 2 bag.*
*thx a lot in advance! ^ ^*


----------



## snowballkitten

*they come with dust bag. the bag is black outside and have one more bag in side (white color)here is the paper tag.*


----------



## vesna

snowballkitten said:


> *they come with dust bag. the bag is black outside and have one more bag in side (white color)here is the paper tag.*


----------



## vesna

I am 99% sure it is authentic, and this is a newer 2010 spring Muse II with silver hardware. All looks great. The only thing is that I have never seen it in real life, and feet on the bottom of the bag are different that those  flattened in older Muses. I would like to ask if any of the girls have newer Muse II to tell us if the feet are the same. Everything else looks like perfect authentic YSL Muse II . Cheers, Vesna



snowballkitten said:


> *please help me see this Muse 2 bag.*
> *thx a lot in advance! ^ ^*


----------



## snowballkitten

vesna said:


> I am 99% sure it is authentic, and this is a newer 2010 spring Muse II with silver hardware. All looks great. The only thing is that I have never seen it in real life, and feet on the bottom of the bag are different that those flattened in older Muses. I would like to ask if any of the girls have newer Muse II to tell us if the feet are the same. Everything else looks like perfect authentic YSL Muse II . Cheers, Vesna


 *thank you so much Vesna for your help. anyone wanna share opinion? ^^*


----------



## jujuto

snowballkitten said:


> *thank you so much Vesna for your help. anyone wanna share opinion? ^^*


 
It's a good question !
On the 2009's Muse II, the foot on the middle is engraved. But your feet are identical to those of the Easy bag with silver hardware. So I think it's the new design.
For me, it looks good !


----------



## bubbleloba

^Re: the Muse II, I'm not an expert, but the details do look authentic to me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## snowballkitten

jujuto said:


> It's a good question !
> On the 2009's Muse II, the foot on the middle is engraved. But your feet are identical to those of the Easy bag with silver hardware. So I think it's the new design.
> For me, it looks good !


 


bubbleloba said:


> ^Re: the Muse II, I'm not an expert, but the details do look authentic to me. Hope this helps.


 
*thx u so much girls for ur time. i will check these with some of my friend before leave feedback to the seller.*


----------



## agr8tmom

I work for a best selling writer, his God Mother was a socialite, I'm sorting out thru her couture and found this bag that was a gift from YSL himself (hand written note to her). I can't find one anywhere. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about this YSL bag? It's suede with wood handle & looks like sterling overlay


----------



## agr8tmom

YSL VINTAGE COUTURE BAG does anyone know this YSL Vintage couture bag with teak and sterling handle?


----------



## bubbleloba

It looks like a mombasa bag.


----------



## vesna

indeed it is a Mombasa, wow, a present for YSL himself !!! wow

I have never seen this particular type, pleated suede. What question do you have related to the bag? You do not question its authenticity, right? You would like to find out the style, year? Someone might have an idea here. We do have on YSL forum "reference library" on

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/

and here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-ysl-tom-ford-era-other-older-368647.html

you can see similar styles from probably same era.

let us know what would you like to find out, cheers, Vesna


----------



## jujuto

agr8tmom said:


> I work for a best selling writer, his God Mother was a socialite, I'm sorting out thru her couture and found this bag that was a gift from YSL himself (hand written note to her). I can't find one anywhere. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about this YSL bag? It's suede with wood handle & looks like sterling overlay


 

Hi agr8tmom,
Another member (fauxfu09) has exactly the same bag in lambskin: one in green and one in brown.
It is from the Tom Ford Era. It is from 2005 or before.
There were 2 sizes availables. RP : $1195.
It's an amazing bag ! Congrats !









Source : http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refer...er-368647.html


----------



## Jinsun

Item:  YSL DOWNTOWN BAG IN PURPLE PATENT - Mint Cond.
Listing Number:	320578797989
Seller: fraglady-8050 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-DOWNTOWN-BA...=item4aa3fc41a5&autorefresh=true#ht_639wt_920
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  I know the listing ended but it
might get relisted or I can contact seller.  Thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

Jinsun said:


> Item:  YSL DOWNTOWN BAG IN PURPLE PATENT - Mint Cond.
> Listing Number:	320578797989
> Seller: fraglady-8050
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-DOWNTOWN-BA...=item4aa3fc41a5&autorefresh=true#ht_639wt_920
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  I know the listing ended but it
> might get relisted or I can contact seller.  Thank you



Seems to be authentic.  But I think the leather on the bag has been damaged?


----------



## Jinsun

bubbleloba said:


> Seems to be authentic.  But I think the leather on the bag has been damaged?



Ooh??  How so?  Listing states mint no scratches etc


----------



## bubbleloba

^Maybe the seller used a flash?  But the leather on the second photo looks like it has white paint or something on it.  Everything else looks good.  Perhaps just ask the seller to post or email you a photo of the bag without flash or taken in natural light to make sure?


----------



## vesna

Jinsun said:


> Ooh?? How so? Listing states mint no scratches etc


 
I agree with Bubbleoba, first photo looks good and there are no stains, but the  second one has weird contrasts and shine looks like  stains, just ask the seller for another photo with no flash to be sure all is OK


----------



## Jinsun

Thanks.  I have been using my phone and hardly use the comp anymore.  I will take another look.  Thanks again!


----------



## candy.apple

Please help authenticate this muse 2 !

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2 patent croc bag $1895
Item #: 270624908894
Seller: pearljam_sg
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0280665e#ht_500wt_1154

thank you!!


----------



## agr8tmom

YSL Mombassa or does this have an other name? THANKS SOOO MUCH Patti


----------



## asgirl

Title: YVES SAINT LAUREN HANDBAG,BRAND NEW .LEATHER ,BARGAIN
Item number: 170533192470
Seller: m_lewy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...533192470?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item27b4920316

What's the name of this bag and is it authentic? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

candy.apple said:


> Please help authenticate this muse 2 !
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 2 patent croc bag $1895
> Item #: 270624908894
> Seller: pearljam_sg
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0280665e#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> thank you!!


 
sorry it is over, but we needed photo of inner tag front and back with serial number (if it gets relisted), cheers, V


----------



## vesna

agr8tmom said:


> YSL Mombassa or does this have an other name? THANKS SOOO MUCH Patti


 
the owner listed it as *pleated mombasa*


----------



## vesna

asgirl said:


> Title: YVES SAINT LAUREN HANDBAG,BRAND NEW .LEATHER ,BARGAIN
> Item number: 170533192470
> Seller: m_lewy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...533192470?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item27b4920316
> 
> What's the name of this bag and is it authentic? Thank you!


 
I have never seen this bag, looks like vintage piece if it is authentic, but also looks amazingly similar to Muse II, I am confused


----------



## asgirl

vesna said:


> I have never seen this bag, looks like vintage piece if it is authentic, but also looks amazingly similar to Muse II, I am confused


 

thanks vesna. i have emailed the seller to see if he/she'd be able to tell more about this bag.


----------



## jaz_o

Please authenticate this, ladies.  Thanks! 

*Item Name:* YSL Metallic Logo Lambskin Detail Black Canvas Tote Bag
*Item Number:* 330463844210
*Seller:* wardrobe-ltd
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Metallic-Lo...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf12e1772


----------



## vesna

jaz_o said:


> Please authenticate this, ladies. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* YSL Metallic Logo Lambskin Detail Black Canvas Tote Bag
> *Item Number:* 330463844210
> *Seller:* wardrobe-ltd
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Metallic-Lo...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf12e1772


 
I have never seen this tote, but all about it looks authentic, serial number on good looking tag is identical to the number on tags, I would say it is


----------



## shooolin

Item: YSL Besace in Sky Anthracite?
Listing Number: none
Seller: via email
Link:none 
Comments:

 Hi. The seller describes this bag as "Nubuck suede green croc (almost greyish in certain light) with brass hardware." But it looks to me like it's sky anthracite cos I've searched through TPF and it doesnt seem like YSL did the besace in green. Or this could be a fake? 

Any help would be much much appreciated! thanks very much!


----------



## shooolin

More photos.

Thanks in advance! 

xx


----------



## jessywll

hi! need help here.

can anyone please help me to authenticate this ysl muse bag?

Item: UNISEX YSL MUSE BRIEFCASE YVES SAINT LAURENT
Listing Number: 330464760688
Seller: high_class_13 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/UNISEX-YSL-MUSE...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item4cf13c1370

thanks heaps!!


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> More photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> xx


 
looks like genuine hardware and worn out interior, but the color is so strange, I have anthracite and it had absolutelly no green hue like this one, and the only green I know about in this leather is teal...I am confussed


----------



## shooolin

vesna said:


> looks like genuine hardware and worn out interior, but the color is so strange, I have anthracite and it had absolutelly no green hue like this one, and the only green I know about in this leather is teal...I am confussed



Yeah I know! It's mighty confusing cos I was thinking it may just be the lighting that resulted in the photo turning out like that.,.

There are 2 shades of anthracite ? Could this be sky anthracite with undertones of green?


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> Yeah I know! It's mighty confusing cos I was thinking it may just be the lighting that resulted in the photo turning out like that.,.
> 
> There are 2 shades of anthracite ? Could this be sky anthracite with undertones of green?


 
I haven't heard of two shades of anthracite, perhaps.......???

The seller stated that it is *Nubuck suede green croc (almost greyish in certain light) *but my anthracite is pure gray in all lights, I see the under side of the flap of this one and it is greener than mine for sure


----------



## shooolin

vesna said:


> I haven't heard of two shades of anthracite, perhaps.......???
> 
> The seller stated that it is *Nubuck suede green croc (almost greyish in certain light) *but my anthracite is pure gray in all lights, I see the under side of the flap of this one and it is greener than mine for sure




hey there

thanks for your input. it's very helpful.

i guess i shouldnt get this bag then.. it may be a defective item. 

I've seen photos of your beautiful besace bags (1 black & 1 greY). GORGEOUS! can i ask if the grey is sky anthracite or anthracite?

it seems very difficult to find the darker anthracite. the one julianne moore and gisle have... 

i guess i should just hang in there and wait till i chance upon a true grey besace... 
sigh...


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> hey there
> 
> thanks for your input. it's very helpful.
> 
> i guess i shouldnt get this bag then.. it may be a defective item.
> 
> I've seen photos of your beautiful besace bags (1 black & 1 greY). GORGEOUS! can i ask if the grey is sky anthracite or anthracite?
> 
> it seems very difficult to find the darker anthracite. the one julianne moore and gisle have...
> 
> i guess i should just hang in there and wait till i chance upon a true grey besace...
> sigh...


 
I thought it was just one anthracite, called sometimes sky anthracite ? maybe I am wrong, but this is the same I think. The photographs can vary in color often because of the light. Mine looks in most lights like the one Sienna Miller has in photos, and Giselle when photographed indoors and keeps it in her lap


----------



## eLm

Hi there
Can you please authenticate for me!! 

ITEM:YSL LARGE BLACK LEATHER MUSE HANDBAG AUTHENTIC
LISTING NUMBER:350389262125
SELLER ID:rodeo-drive-deals
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-BLACK...H_Handbags&hash=item5194d3d72d#ht_2261wt_1139

Thanks!!


----------



## bagrebel

hey, i need your help again. my sis is interested in this muse II bag. can you help authenticate this bag please. do let me know if you want extra pics so that i can ask a seller for it. Thanks in advance 

ITEM:YSL Muse II
LISTING NUMBER:-
SELLER ID:sexyqueen
LINK:http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1184101&highlight=muse


----------



## hchangb

Item: YSL Black Patent Downtown Bag
Listing Number: 260654803167
Seller: bella_dog1
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...03167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3002wt_1174
Comments: I really want to purchase this YSL downtown tote, but I have no idea how to authenticate this! Please help me!! And also, is this a medium or large size downtown bag? The seller says in the bottom of the list that its measurements are 19" across at the longest point across the top of the bag 10" across at the base; 10" wide at the base; 14" high; 7.5" drop from handle straps


----------



## bubbleloba

eLm said:


> Hi there
> Can you please authenticate for me!!
> 
> ITEM:YSL LARGE BLACK LEATHER MUSE HANDBAG AUTHENTIC
> LISTING NUMBER:350389262125
> SELLER ID:rodeo-drive-deals
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-BLACK...H_Handbags&hash=item5194d3d72d#ht_2261wt_1139
> 
> Thanks!!



Authentic.  But please note this is the OS size, not the large.


----------



## bubbleloba

hchangb said:


> Item: YSL Black Patent Downtown Bag
> Listing Number: 260654803167
> Seller: bella_dog1
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...03167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3002wt_1174
> Comments: I really want to purchase this YSL downtown tote, but I have no idea how to authenticate this! Please help me!! And also, is this a medium or large size downtown bag? The seller says in the bottom of the list that its measurements are 19" across at the longest point across the top of the bag 10" across at the base; 10" wide at the base; 14" high; 7.5" drop from handle straps



Looks authentic, and I think this is the medium size (at least from looking at the size of it and the corresponding serial #).


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> hey, i need your help again. my sis is interested in this muse II bag. can you help authenticate this bag please. do let me know if you want extra pics so that i can ask a seller for it. Thanks in advance
> 
> ITEM:YSL Muse II
> LISTING NUMBER:-
> SELLER ID:sexyqueen
> LINK:http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1184101&highlight=muse


 
looks good so far, but to be 100% we would need inner leather tag with signature front and back with serial number. Otherwise, the canvas is dirty and I do not know how would you solve that, I have similar but in almond color and I am frightened that the canvas will get some dirt (I have no idea how to clean it with all that nubuck and leather close to the strip)


----------



## bagrebel

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but to be 100% we would need inner leather tag with signature front and back with serial number. Otherwise, the canvas is dirty and I do not know how would you solve that, I have similar but in almond color and I am frightened that the canvas will get some dirt (I have no idea how to clean it with all that nubuck and leather close to the strip)


 
Thanks you so much vesna for your help again. I used to have muse II in pony hair leather, beige color. The bag was extremely gorgeous, but i just sold it because the suede lining at the bottom of the bag was pretty dirty, and I personally didn't know how to clean it. I'll tell my sister to consider about this bag again then


----------



## vesna

bagrebel said:


> Thanks you so much vesna for your help again. I used to have muse II in pony hair leather, beige color. The bag was extremely gorgeous, but i just sold it because the suede lining at the bottom of the bag was pretty dirty, and I personally didn't know how to clean it. I'll tell my sister to consider about this bag again then


 
you are welcome...I keep my Muse just because it looks stunning, but I place it always in my lap and am so conscious about it and worried, like with a little toddler


----------



## nielnielniel

ITEM:Auth YSL downtown black patent leather bag - Large
LISTING NUMBER:400150004527
SELLER ID:msp6hc
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-YSL-down...150004527?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item5d2acc832f

I have my doubts about this bag - I thought all Downtown have a YSL logo on the bottom of the bag, no? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

nielnielniel said:


> ITEM:Auth YSL downtown black patent leather bag - Large
> LISTING NUMBER:400150004527
> SELLER ID:msp6hc
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-YSL-down...150004527?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item5d2acc832f
> 
> I have my doubts about this bag - I thought all Downtown have a YSL logo on the bottom of the bag, no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This bag is authentic.  The patent downtowns, I believe, do not have Y-S-L embossed at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## PaoPraeWaa

Hello guys!

Could anyone help me look at this YSL bag if it is authentic and what it's called? 

Thank you a million!
Pao

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## vesna

Hi, welcome !!! This is authentic YSL bag , not sure about the name, I will try to find out the exact name/year. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^That's a Maia bag and was produced in 2006, maybe 2005. If you do a search you can find a few pics for comparison purposes.


----------



## PaoPraeWaa

vesna said:


> Hi, welcome !!! This is authentic YSL bag , not sure about the name, I will try to find out the exact name/year. Cheers, Vesna


 


Cosmopolitan said:


> ^That's a Maia bag and was produced in 2006, maybe 2005. If you do a search you can find a few pics for comparison purposes.


 
Thank you so much, vesna & Cosmopolitan!
xoxo
Pao


----------



## joannetrl

item: Rare YSL Oversized Muse Bag Black Leather
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130426421399&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Seller: jdagbag1
Item number: 130426421399

someone auth this please?


----------



## vesna

joannetrl said:


> item: Rare YSL Oversized Muse Bag Black Leather
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130426421399&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Seller: jdagbag1
> Item number: 130426421399
> 
> someone auth this please?


 
it seems authentic, but not nappa


----------



## Peacer

Found some wonderful YSL boots on eBay but I'm not really sure whether they are authentic?

Item: YVES SAINT LAUREN Schuhe 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290467980838&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: rosawurst
Item number: 290467980838


----------



## eLm

Hi
Can you please authenticate for me????
Item: Rare ysl Oversized Muse Bag Black Leather
Listing Number:130426421399
Seller: jdagbag1
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13371wt_1126

Thanks!


----------



## TeddyRuby

Hello, everyone!
Can any of you authenticate this for me?

Item:Croc Embossed YSL Muse II Bag
Listing Number:280556355719
Seller:mia.jones
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4152764087
Comments: 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

eLm said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate for me????
> Item: Rare ysl Oversized Muse Bag Black Leather
> Listing Number:130426421399
> Seller: jdagbag1
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13371wt_1126
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## vesna

TeddyRuby said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Can any of you authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item:Croc Embossed YSL Muse II Bag
> Listing Number:280556355719
> Seller:mia.jones
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4152764087
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Hi, at first glance, it does look good. But I would not go for it until you get more proof of authenticity. The original price was NOT US $ 2795.00. Because of this misinformation I would like to check vital points of this bag which are blurry in pics:

1. clear large front of the inner leather tag
2. clear back with serial number (blurry, could not see)
3. enlarged central metal foot on the bottom
4. if she has papers, than the tag which shows the same serial number as on the bag (back of inner leather tag)


----------



## Peacer

Can someone tell me whether these boots are authentic? Please. Thanks a lot. 

Item: YVES SAINT LAUREN Schuhe
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...m&item=290467980838&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: rosawurst
Item number: 290467980838


----------



## TeddyRuby

vesna said:


> Hi, at first glance, it does look good. But I would not go for it until you get more proof of authenticity. The original price was NOT US $ 2795.00. Because of this misinformation I would like to check vital points of this bag which are blurry in pics:
> 
> 1. clear large front of the inner leather tag
> 2. clear back with serial number (blurry, could not see)
> 3. enlarged central metal foot on the bottom
> 4. if she has papers, than the tag which shows the same serial number as on the bag (back of inner leather tag)



THANKS!!!


----------



## ndin

hi ladies, can u pls help me authenticate this? tia! 

Item: ysl yves saint laurent borsa muse bag sac tasche
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ysl-yves-saint-l...onna_Borse&hash=item3cb09d311a#ht_1480wt_1139
Seller: gattoyurigrazia
Item number: 260661129498


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> hi ladies, can u pls help me authenticate this? tia!
> 
> Item: ysl yves saint laurent borsa muse bag sac tasche
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ysl-yves-saint-l...onna_Borse&hash=item3cb09d311a#ht_1480wt_1139
> Seller: gattoyurigrazia
> Item number: 260661129498


 
this is a tough one, all points to authentic, but the tag is somehow too bubbly, and that is perhaps normal for this one, mine is not. 

I would ask seller for clear back of the tag where serial number is (blurry), and paper tag showing the same number. Just to be sure. I am simply not sure.


----------



## cvu79

Hi TPFers, could you take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag YSL Tote Maroon Leather L
Listing Number: 160477532717
Seller: shopitbeverlyhills 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d34d22d

Comments:


----------



## bubbleloba

cvu79 said:


> Hi TPFers, could you take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag YSL Tote Maroon Leather L
> Listing Number: 160477532717
> Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255d34d22d
> 
> Comments:



Looks authentic.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

I don't know where to post my question, so I post here. I just bought one oversized Muse at TJMaxx yesterday, but I have a concern on it. The creed/tag inside the bag says "YvesSaintLaurent", but no "Rive Gauche" under it. Is it normal? Hope someone can help me on it. TIA


----------



## LiYaH102

Item: YSL Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
Listing number: 330470188378
Seller: octobernostalgia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-YSL-Yves-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf18ee55a#ht_4844wt_1296
Common: Thanks heaps~!


----------



## bubbleloba

ilovepapayamilk said:


> I don't know where to post my question, so I post here. I just bought one oversized Muse at TJMaxx yesterday, but I have a concern on it. The creed/tag inside the bag says "YvesSaintLaurent", but no "Rive Gauche" under it. Is it normal? Hope someone can help me on it. TIA



Can you post a photo of the tag in question?  Most YSL tags look like this:


----------



## 1000nuits

hi guys!

please authenticate
YSL MUSE 2 TWO Large with receipt
250693475008
gregmsr
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250693475008&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

bubbleloba said:


> Can you post a photo of the tag in question?  Most YSL tags look like this:
> pictures.kyozou.com/pictures/_11/10278/10277932.jpg



thanks, I will take the photo and post it later.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

ilovepapayamilk said:


> thanks, I will take the photo and post it later.


 

Here are photos of the tag and bag. Thanks for your help.

(I never uploaded photos before, it's not working. Let me figure out)


----------



## ilovepapayamilk




----------



## 1000nuits

Hello!
Can you please authenticate this bag for me please?
YSL MUSE 2 TWO Large with receipt
250693475008
gregmsr
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

more photos,


----------



## bubbleloba

That's really weird.  I haven't seen a tag like this, perhaps it's new for 2010?  The leather and everything else looked right.  Please wait for someone else to chime in with their thoughts.  I don't have a 2010 bag so cannot compare it side by side.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

bubbleloba, thanks so much for your help. I think the bag is made very nicely, probably not fake. But the weird tag really bothers me. Hope someone who has 2010 Muse can chime in to help me out.


----------



## vesna

1000nuits said:


> Hello!
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me please?
> YSL MUSE 2 TWO Large with receipt
> 250693475008
> gregmsr
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT


 

it is removed ?


----------



## 1000nuits

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENT...008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5e7edac0
it isn't, i hope


----------



## vesna

1000nuits said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate
> YSL MUSE 2 TWO Large with receipt
> 250693475008
> gregmsr
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250693475008&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 
looks good to me, the seller has lower feedback because of some facial creams that people apparently did not like, but the bags (Muses) she sold are good.


----------



## vesna

LiYaH102 said:
			
		

> Item: YSL Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
> Listing number: 330470188378
> Seller: octobernostalgia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-YSL-Yves-S...ht_4844wt_1296
> Common: Thanks heaps~!



looks good to me


----------



## 1000nuits

Thank you, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

1000nuits said:


> Thank you, Vesna!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Hi everyone, I bought a oversize Muse two days ago, the card says it's 2010 Muse. The tag inside the bag really bothers me, since it's different from others. Is there anyone who has 2010 Muse here? Please help me on this. TIA!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^I have a 2010 Muse (purchased directly from YSL) and the tag says "Rive Gauche" below the "Yves Saint Laurent," as in the photo that *bubbeloba* posted on the previous page.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^I have a 2010 Muse (purchased directly from YSL) and the tag says "Rive Gauche" below the "Yves Saint Laurent," as in the photo that *bubbeloba* posted on the previous page.




thanks for the information


----------



## vesna

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a oversize Muse two days ago, the card says it's 2010 Muse. The tag inside the bag really bothers me, since it's different from others. Is there anyone who has 2010 Muse here? Please help me on this. TIA!


 
I am not familiar with the store and authenticity of bags they sell, but someone recently had a problem with authenticity in one very respected store - people sometimes keep the real bag and return the similar fake instead , 

The shape of this OS muse bothers me a lot, as well as the tags which are very poor print. 

I was looking and looking at all the details aside from the tag which is strange, but the shape is typical of fake Muses. 

fake





authentic


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this for me. I bought this wallet but not on an auction(ebay) Thanks in advance.

Item: Mens Wallet
Seller: Crossroads Trading, Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## coleigh

Item:  NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT 6242/S 2DQDL RED SUNGLASSES 

Listing Number: 150491012700
Seller:  colorsinoptics
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YVES-SAINT-...91012700?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item2309f69e5c
Comment:  Are these babies authentic?

Thanks!!!


----------



## murcialoo

Hi Ladies! I need you to authenticate the bag I bought from a reputable seller (I have a lot of doubts because it's my first YSL) :

Item: Black leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy bag
Listing Number: 160473612966
Seller: on_nyc
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Black-leather-YS...3612966?pt=NL_Damestassen&hash=item255cf902a6

more pictures below ...

thank you so so much! 

http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy0.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy1.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy2.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy3.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy4.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy5.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy6.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy7.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy8.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy9.jpg


----------



## fsartira

Hi Ladies, could anybody help with this one? TIA!

Item: Black leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 260661129498
Seller: gattoyurigrazia
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260661129498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

Good catch, *vesna*!

*ilovepapayamilk*, can you also check the YSL dustbag?  I've seen a ton of fakes with YSL gold lettering on the dustbag.  That can be a tell sign too.



vesna said:


> I am not familiar with the store and authenticity of bags they sell, but someone recently had a problem with authenticity in one very respected store - people sometimes keep the real bag and return the similar fake instead ,
> 
> The shape of this OS muse bothers me a lot, as well as the tags which are very poor print.
> 
> I was looking and looking at all the details aside from the tag which is strange, but the shape is typical of fake Muses.
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


----------



## jctc

ilovepapayamilk said:


> bubbleloba, thanks so much for your help. I think the bag is made very nicely, probably not fake. But the weird tag really bothers me. Hope someone who has 2010 Muse can chime in to help me out.




 I just got my 2010 large muse at Nord. and mine leather tag only  have the 
Yvessaintlaurent don't have the Rive Gautch..


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

bubbleloba said:


> Good catch, *vesna*!
> 
> *ilovepapayamilk*, can you also check the YSL dustbag?  I've seen a ton of fakes with YSL gold lettering on the dustbag.  That can be a tell sign too.



bubbleloba

nope, the dust bag has dark black lettering on it, not gold.


----------



## coleigh

coleigh said:


> Item: NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT 6242/S 2DQDL RED SUNGLASSES
> 
> Listing Number: 150491012700
> Seller: colorsinoptics
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YVES-SAINT-...91012700?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item2309f69e5c
> Comment: Are these babies authentic?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
I guess I need to send this to a sunglasses authentication thread.


----------



## vesna

ilovepapayamilk said:


> bubbleloba
> 
> nope, the dust bag has dark black lettering on it, not gold.


 
well, then all is OK, it seems that the new tags are introduced since *jctc *has the same. If you do not mind, post a photo of nicely filled bag straight from the front, to see the real shape of the bag. cheers, Vesna


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

fsartira said:


> Hi Ladies, could anybody help with this one? TIA!
> 
> Item: Black leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 260661129498
> Seller: gattoyurigrazia
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260661129498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
fake


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

.


----------



## naomi190700

Does it look authentic?

Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
Seller: 2010cbcollection
Number: 320587603689
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320587603689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Also, this other bag has been relisted. Vesna took a look at it the last time, and found the sipper head weard, but could not reach a conclusion about it.. 
Does it have any other extra picture this time that helps authenticate it???

BEAUTIFUL Small USED YSL Easy in Black
Seller: genuinemcp
Number: 320588656548
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320588656548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

vesna said:


> well, then all is OK, it seems that the new tags are introduced since *jctc *has the same. If you do not mind, post a photo of nicely filled bag straight from the front, to see the real shape of the bag. cheers, Vesna


 
jctc, thanks for your wonderful information. :urock:


Vesna, many thanks for your help. Here is the photo, I think it shouldn't be a fake. The bag looks good and well-made.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, is this bag authentic?  Thank you.

Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent easy bag black lamb
seller:  theleefamily1004
item number:  140453090207
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, is this bag authentic? Thank you.
> 
> Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent easy bag black lamb
> seller: theleefamily1004
> item number: 140453090207
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Hi naomi, Blue Muse - if the seller has tags (as it states in the auction) ask her for a photo of a serial number on the tag and a clear photo of the back of inner leather tag  with the same serial number. Otherwise, photos are not clear to conclude anything

black easy - all looks fine but I was trying to figure lampo zipper, it differs from all I have seen, I am simply not sure

I am sorry, I hope someone else will chime in



naomi190700 said:


> Does it look authentic?
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
> Seller: 2010cbcollection
> Number: 320587603689
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320587603689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Also, this other bag has been relisted. Vesna took a look at it the last time, and found the sipper head weard, but could not reach a conclusion about it..
> Does it have any other extra picture this time that helps authenticate it???
> 
> BEAUTIFUL Small USED YSL Easy in Black
> Seller: genuinemcp
> Number: 320588656548
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320588656548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

I am sorry, I am not an expert, but there is something that bothers me about this bag,  the shape is narrower at the bottom than my muse...

I would really like someone else to come with comments



ilovepapayamilk said:


> jctc, thanks for your wonderful information. :urock:
> 
> 
> Vesna, many thanks for your help. Here is the photo, I think it shouldn't be a fake. The bag looks good and well-made.


----------



## taezii

plz authenticate this bag
is it has potential to be authentic one 
im going to bid from yahoojapan


----------



## vesna

taezii said:


> plz authenticate this bag
> is it has potential to be authentic one
> im going to bid from yahoojapan


 
there are not enough details 

we would need  close-up of the leather tag front (this one is not clear) and the back of it  with serial number, and paper tag with the same serial number, also bottom of the zipper head would be good to see with the engraving


----------



## vesna

ilovepapayamilk said:


> jctc, thanks for your wonderful information. :urock:
> 
> 
> Vesna, many thanks for your help. Here is the photo, I think it shouldn't be a fake. The bag looks good and well-made.


 
does it look like this muse at all in shape? when you look at it holding it, does it look in shape like the purple one on this page (aside from the color)

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/pre-fall-2010-fall-2010-ysl-bags-557640-14.html


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, this buyer has accepted offer of $550 for this bag which seems low for an authentic bag.  Is it authentic?  Thank you.

*Yves Saint Laurent Black Roady Hobo Handbag *

seller:  *2personalshoppers* 
 Item number:120620184266Item number:120620184266Item number:120620184266item number:  120620184266

link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120620184266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, this buyer has accepted offer of $550 for this bag which seems low for an authentic bag. Is it authentic? Thank you.
> 
> *Yves Saint Laurent Black Roady Hobo Handbag *
> 
> seller: *2personalshoppers*
> Item number:120620184266Item number:120620184266Item number:120620184266item number: 120620184266
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120620184266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
it seems authentic on the first look, but to be sure you need closer photo of the tag and nack of the tag with serial number. If seller has papers, the one with serial number would be good to see. 

She has feedback 100% but low score on the star for "item as decsribed", and many "private" sales so that you can not see the item...which is not a good sign. perhaps it is worn more than what photos show...it is worth asking for additional photos just to be 100% sure


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> it seems authentic on the first look, but to be sure you need closer photo of the tag and nack of the tag with serial number. If seller has papers, the one with serial number would be good to see.
> 
> She has feedback 100% but low score on the star for "item as decsribed", and many "private" sales so that you can not see the item...which is not a good sign. perhaps it is worn more than what photos show...it is worth asking for additional photos just to be 100% sure


 

Thanks Vesna, I'm just going to stay away from this one; don't want to waste $500 I could spend on something else.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

vesna said:


> does it look like this muse at all in shape? when you look at it holding it, does it look in shape like the purple one on this page (aside from the color)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/pre-fall-2010-fall-2010-ysl-bags-557640-14.html



I does look alike, the shape looks ok with me IRL.  I think I'm gonna keep it, even it's so LARGE. I do love big bags.


----------



## mettemoren

Hi!

I have just bought this bag. The seller says it is bought i a shop in Denmark i the middle of the 1980.. Would you like to helt me identify it. It is made of PVC, and the seller is very sure of that it is a real YSL. 

Thank you!


----------



## mettemoren

- and some more pictures...


----------



## mettemoren

- the last pictures..


----------



## vesna

mettemoren said:


> - the last pictures..


 
it looks identical to what my mother had  and hers was original


----------



## vesna

ilovepapayamilk said:


> I does look alike, the shape looks ok with me IRL.  I think I'm gonna keep it, even it's so LARGE. I do love big bags.


 
great then , I am happy this last clue is resolved, because othe stuff does look authentic....have a great time with your Muse, I love mine dearly


----------



## jctc

My bag looks exactly like yours. I will take some pictures this weekend.



ilovepapayamilk said:


> jctc, thanks for your wonderful information. :urock:
> 
> 
> Vesna, many thanks for your help. Here is the photo, I think it shouldn't be a fake. The bag looks good and well-made.


----------



## singtong

hi, ive never bought any ysl shoes before....for some reason i thought that they were awful before and now am loving the tribtoo!

i want them in an array of colour!

would anyone be able to verify these black patent ones for me? Im just not 100% sure of the lines

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

thanks!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi there, is this bag authentic?  Thank you.

Yves saint laurent YSL roady kelly style bag satchel
seller:  rosaventorum
item number:  160482265809
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160482265809&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_844wt_1139


----------



## murcialoo

murcialoo said:


> Hi Ladies! I need you to authenticate the bag I bought from a reputable seller (I have a lot of doubts because it's my first YSL) :
> 
> Item: Black leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy bag
> Listing Number: 160473612966
> Seller: on_nyc
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Black-leather-YS...3612966?pt=NL_Damestassen&hash=item255cf902a6
> 
> more pictures below ...
> 
> thank you so so much!
> 
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy0.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy1.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy2.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy3.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy4.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy5.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy6.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy7.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy8.jpg
> http://digilander.libero.it/bessisabel/ysleasy/easy9.jpg



in advance.
(I'm new in the forum, maybe I done something wrong?)


----------



## designsab

hi i bought a beige muse bag fr a seller in dubai. as i know the zipper at the back should be lampo right, mine is stamp with ysl.


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi there, is this bag authentic? Thank you.
> 
> Yves saint laurent YSL roady kelly style bag satchel
> seller: rosaventorum
> item number: 160482265809
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160482265809&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_844wt_1139


 
oh yes it is, gorgeous


----------



## vesna

murcialoo said:


> in advance.
> (I'm new in the forum, maybe I done something wrong?)


 
I do not know really. I just haven't seen a Lampo zipper like this before so I do not know (which does not mean I doubt authenticity

I hope someone will chime in


----------



## eefaye

Item:*$3.2K YSL Besace Leopard Prints leather Bag Satchel

*
Listing Number:130431995536
Seller:*e_boutiques*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/3-2K-YSL-Besace...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5613534192299971421
Comments:
I am newbie to here. Just saw this besace but not sure whether this seller is reputable or not. Her feedback is kind of mixed and she does not accept paypal for some reason...

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

designsab said:


> hi i bought a beige muse bag fr a seller in dubai. as i know the zipper at the back should be lampo right, mine is stamp with ysl.



^I moved your post into this thread because all authenticity-related questions belong here.


----------



## lovelvburberry

Hi dear experts, please help to authenticate the following 4 YSL muse bags. Thank you very much. 

1. Yves Saint Laurent Muse No Reserve!
Seller: danied
Number: 330472590039
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1b38ad7


2. Yves Saint Laurent "Muse" Handbag
Seller: shoppingtiffers
Number: 320590754150
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320590754150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


3. YVES SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE MUSE-BROWN- NO RESERVE
Seller: raniahatoum  
Number: 170540444295
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170540444295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4. Auth Classic Yves Saint Laurent Leather Muse Handbag
Seller: corbe331
Number: 250696219750
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696219750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

In the future, please limit one item per post to make authentication easier.  It will also help the thread search function in case others have the same questions about the same items.  TIA!   Please note my responses below in purple.



lovelvburberry said:


> 1. Yves Saint Laurent Muse No Reserve!
> Seller: danied
> Number: 330472590039
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1b38ad7
> 
> *Looks good, but I'm not sure if the photos were sharpened or what, but the hardware looked more "yellow" than normal.  You may want to ask the seller to post a photo of the bag taken in natural light.*
> 
> 2. Yves Saint Laurent "Muse" Handbag
> Seller: shoppingtiffers
> Number: 320590754150
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320590754150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Need more photos of the hardware and clearer closeup of the serial number to authenticate.  The seller said it comes with tags and the receipt, and you may want to ask for a photo of that to compare with the leather tag.*
> 
> 3. YVES SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE MUSE-BROWN- NO RESERVE
> Seller: raniahatoum
> Number: 170540444295
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170540444295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *I would stay away from this one.  Something looks off, and the seller posted photos of two paper tags from different years but no serial number leather tag?!  She also listed a fake Bal bag before.*
> 
> 4. Auth Classic Yves Saint Laurent Leather Muse Handbag
> Seller: corbe331
> Number: 250696219750
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696219750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Looks good.  *


----------



## lovelvburberry

bubbleloba said:


> In the future, please limit one item per post to make authentication easier.  It will also help the thread search function in case others have the same questions about the same items.  TIA!   Please note my responses below in purple.




dear bubbleloba, Thank you very very much for your help. I'll keep in mind to post one item per post next time. I did email #2 seller for more pictures on the tags, leather tag, and receipt yesterday, but I didn't get any response from the seller, yet. I think I'll pass it for save. Thank you again.


----------



## vesna

eefaye said:


> Item:*$3.2K YSL Besace Leopard Prints leather Bag Satchel
> 
> *
> Listing Number:130431995536
> Seller:*e_boutiques*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/3-2K-YSL-Besace...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5613534192299971421
> Comments:
> I am newbie to here. Just saw this besace but not sure whether this seller is reputable or not. Her feedback is kind of mixed and she does not accept paypal for some reason...
> 
> Thanks a bunch


 
the bag could be real, but I would not go into problems on ebay (especially without PayPal), stars on the feedback do not show seller could be trusted 100%


----------



## murcialoo

vesna said:


> I do not know really. I just haven't seen a Lampo zipper like this before so I do not know (which does not mean I doubt authenticity
> 
> I hope someone will chime in



thank you vesna 
I will try to authenticate it in the shop, I really hope that is not a fake because it is beautiful


----------



## eefaye

vesna said:


> the bag could be real, but I would not go into problems on ebay (especially without PayPal), stars on the feedback do not show seller could be trusted 100%



Thanks a lot, Vesna. From my communication with her, she does not seem to be professional either. I asked for serial number, but she said she have sold many bags and never heard of that! God...

Thanks a lot, I guess I better be careful then. 
Nice weekend


----------



## victorialee13

Is this clutch authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item: NWT Yves Saint Laurent YSL "Y" Envelope Clutch Handbag
Listing Number:160481202820
Seller: dyljake1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160481202820


----------



## vesna

victorialee13 said:


> Is this clutch authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: NWT Yves Saint Laurent YSL "Y" Envelope Clutch Handbag
> Listing Number:160481202820
> Seller: dyljake1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160481202820


 
it does look real, it would be great to have clear serial number on leather tag photo (this one is blurry) but other things are pointing to real (note that it is with defect)


----------



## vesna

eefaye said:


> Thanks a lot, Vesna. From my communication with her, she does not seem to be professional either. I asked for serial number, but she said she have sold many bags and never heard of that! God...
> 
> Thanks a lot, I guess I better be careful then.
> Nice weekend


 
wow, that is a signal to stay away  

what I had with one seller - she was laughing at me in her message  and later mocked my request in  PayPal dispute for asking for "friggin'" tracking number to Canada ????? never heard of tracking number and sold 1000+ items


----------



## victorialee13

vesna said:


> it does look real, it would be great to have clear serial number on leather tag photo (this one is blurry) but other things are pointing to real (note that it is with defect)




Thanks! I've asked for a better picture and will post it when it comes.


----------



## fashionista2000

Item name:New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Muse Two Tote
Item no:220670637734
Seller: mommy place
Item link:http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3360feb6a6#ht_869wt_920

Could anyone help me authenticating this ysl muse two? Tia.


----------



## vesna

fashionista2000 said:


> Item name:New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Muse Two Tote
> Item no:220670637734
> Seller: mommy place
> Item link:http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3360feb6a6#ht_869wt_920
> 
> Could anyone help me authenticating this ysl muse two? Tia.


----------



## fashionista2000

vesna said:


>



Thanks vesna! You made my day


----------



## chaydg

Item: Reversible Dual Sac
Year: 2007

Hi, Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? 
It's from a private seller. Here are the pictures.

http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=1
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=2
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=3
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=4
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=5
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=6
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=7


----------



## vesna

fashionista2000 said:


> Thanks vesna! You made my day


 
that's an amazing bag indeed, jujuto just bought it few weeks ago and I went


----------



## dorasonia

Please help authenticate this Easy bag:

Name:YSL Teal/Turquoise Medium Easy - gorgeous bubbly leather!
Seller:Batman9977
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Batm...quoise_Medium_Easy___gorgeous_bubbly_leather_

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vesna

dorasonia said:


> Please help authenticate this Easy bag:
> 
> Name:YSL Teal/Turquoise Medium Easy - gorgeous bubbly leather!
> Seller:Batman9977
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Batm...quoise_Medium_Easy___gorgeous_bubbly_leather_
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,

Does it look authentic?
Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Wine Leather Big Purse
Seller:katiuskart
Number: 120622197357
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622197357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I looove the color, and it it not easy to see this color on ebay, but I am a little worried about its used condition. Do you think the leather shows a lot of wear?
Thank you!


----------



## naomi190700

And how about this white one?

Yves Saint Laurent Muse No Reserve!
Seller: danied
number: 330472590039
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330472590039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## naomi190700

Oh..I´ve just seen that the last one was already checked!
Sorry... I will ask the seller for more pics in a better light!
Thanks anyway!


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it look authentic?
> Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Wine Leather Big Purse
> Seller:katiuskart
> Number: 120622197357
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622197357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I looove the color, and it it not easy to see this color on ebay, but I am a little worried about its used condition. Do you think the leather shows a lot of wear?
> Thank you!


 
Photos are horrible, and I do not like the look of the tag


----------



## chaydg

Hi Vesna,

Can you help me authenticate this bag? It is from a private seller. So i can only fill in enough from the format you posted.

Many thanks,
chaydg

Item: Reversible Dual Sac
Year: 2007
Link: http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac


----------



## vesna

chaydg said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag? It is from a private seller. So i can only fill in enough from the format you posted.
> 
> Many thanks,
> chaydg
> 
> Item: Reversible Dual Sac
> Year: 2007
> Link: http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac


 
dear *chaydg*, I have not seen this bag in real life ever, so I do not know even what to look for in authenticity. Somewhere on the bag serial number might be imprinted, and if it is the same as on the paper tag that would mean something, like this, I honestly have no idea

I hope girls who have this type of bag will help


----------



## naomi190700

vesna said:


> Photos are horrible, and I do not like the look of the tag


 
Should I ask for more pictures or is it definitely a fake?
Thanks...


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Should I ask for more pictures or is it definitely a fake?
> Thanks...


 
it does not look authentic to me, tag is not a YSL standard tag on muses


----------



## naomi190700

vesna said:


> it does not look authentic to me, tag is not a YSL standard tag on muses


 

Anyway, the seller added more pics. May you take a look just to be sure?
Here is the link again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622197357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much, Vesna!


----------



## chaydg

vesna said:


> dear *chaydg*, I have not seen this bag in real life ever, so I do not know even what to look for in authenticity. Somewhere on the bag serial number might be imprinted, and if it is the same as on the paper tag that would mean something, like this, I honestly have no idea
> 
> I hope girls who have this type of bag will help



Dear Vesna, 

Many thanks for the help. I will check the tags and the paper tags and see if they match. 

Cheers,
chaydg


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Anyway, the seller added more pics. May you take a look just to be sure?
> Here is the link again:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622197357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much, Vesna!


 
sorry, this is not an authentic Muse for sure


----------



## skippydoo2010

Quote: 
Item:GENUINE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TOTE BAG PATENT LEATHER
Listing Number:330474965801
Seller:azcharli
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330474965801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:  
please authenticate this bag for me, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> Quote:
> Item:GENUINE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TOTE BAG PATENT LEATHER
> Listing Number:330474965801
> Seller:azcharli
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330474965801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:
> please authenticate this bag for me, thanks so much in advance!


 
looks good


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> looks good


 
okay, so meaning looks good means authentic or not sure but it just looks good, just got confused... so sorry


----------



## naomi190700

vesna said:


> sorry, this is not an authentic Muse for sure


 

Better safe than sorry..

Thank you very much!
I will keep looking..


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> okay, so meaning looks good means authentic or not sure but it just looks good, just got confused... so sorry


 
yeah, well this is a good question...we are all here owners of various models of YSL trying to help out with what we know. No one here will be able or authorized to give 100% authentication confrimation (few online services exist for that)...

what I meant was that from my knowledge of tags, shape, dust bag, zippers etc etc it looks good so far 

if you wish to be more sure, it would be good to ask the seller for close-up photo of a serial number, and a photo of papers with matching serial number, as well as the bottom of a  zipper head with engraving...that would make it even more sure (if all is OK)...

but again, since few of us continued  doing this in the absence of more knowledgable members, take all with a reserve...I would tell you if it were an obvious fake, or what else to ask for to make better conclusion


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,

I found this bag from a brazilian seller, what is great for me, since I live in Brazil .. 
But, it does not look authentic.
What do you think?

AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT EASY BLACK LEATHER BAG
seller: mit5010
number: 180565238624
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565238624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And I also found this downtown in a lovely color, and the seller would ship worldwide.
Does it look authentic?

&#9829;&#10025;YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown bag new patent leather&#10025;&#9829;
seller: funkberich
number: 220673403068
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220673403068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ciennac

BEAUTIFUL YSL MUSE HANDBAG
Seller: baruch2701 (Feedback Score Of 3)  
Number: 200521946183
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...946183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

The seller only sends pics upon request, and I like the high quality of the pictures she sent me privately. Isn't this Muse authentic?


----------



## vesna

ciennac said:


> BEAUTIFUL YSL MUSE HANDBAG
> Seller: baruch2701 (Feedback Score Of 3)
> Number: 200521946183
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...946183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> The seller only sends pics upon request, and I like the high quality of the pictures she sent me privately. Isn't this Muse authentic?


 
seems OK, but I would like to see serial number on the back of the leather tag, and papers with serial number. Is she willing to send you?


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this bag from a brazilian seller, what is great for me, since I live in Brazil ..
> But, it does not look authentic.
> What do you think?
> 
> AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT EASY BLACK LEATHER BAG
> seller: mit5010
> number: 180565238624
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565238624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And I also found this downtown in a lovely color, and the seller would ship worldwide.
> Does it look authentic?
> 
> &#9829;&#10025;YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown bag new patent leather&#10025;&#9829;
> seller: funkberich
> number: 220673403068
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220673403068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 
Hi *naomi,*

#1 looks OK, just clear leather tag front and back (with serial number) and if she has papers with serail number - that would be great to see

#2 looks great, back of the tag with serial number and if she has paper tag with serial number - would be great to be  safer


----------



## Zoe Bradley

vesna said:


> Hi *naomi,*
> 
> #1 looks OK, just clear leather tag front and back (with serial number) and if she has papers with serail number - that would be great to see
> 
> #2 looks great, back of the tag with serial number and if she has paper tag with serial number - would be great to be  safer



Just wanted to note that this is the third time seller has listed this bag. Not sure why, I'm sure you could ask. But just seemed like a red flag to me. Gorgeous bag though, would love to see it work out for a TPF'er!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Zoe Bradley said:


> Just wanted to note that this is the third time seller has listed this bag. Not sure why, I'm sure you could ask. But just seemed like a red flag to me. Gorgeous bag though, would love to see it work out for a TPF'er!



Sorry! Referring to bag #2!


----------



## aimtree

Sorry if this was done before, I am very new to YSL:
YSL Teal/Turquoise Medium Easy 
seller: Batman9977

bonanazle: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Batman9977/items/YSL_Teal_Turquoise_Medium_Easy___gorgeous_bubbly_leather_

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

aimtree said:


> Sorry if this was done before, I am very new to YSL:
> YSL Teal/Turquoise Medium Easy
> seller: Batman9977
> 
> bonanazle: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Batm...quoise_Medium_Easy___gorgeous_bubbly_leather_
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## vesna

naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this bag from a brazilian seller, what is great for me, since I live in Brazil ..
> But, it does not look authentic.
> What do you think?
> 
> AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT EASY BLACK LEATHER BAG
> seller: mit5010
> number: 180565238624
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565238624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And I also found this downtown in a lovely color, and the seller would ship worldwide.
> Does it look authentic?
> 
> &#9829;&#10025;YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown bag new patent leather&#10025;&#9829;
> seller: funkberich
> number: 220673403068
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220673403068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 
*Zoe Bradley* is right about #2

this bag was listed 3 times for $804.72, sold for $590.00 with 32 bids and again listed for $804.72, not sold and now it is on auction

(see *goofbay* seller history last 9 months)

something is fishy, I wonder what


----------



## buim87

I am not sure if the forum authenticate shoes but please help me out if you can. Thanks a lot

Item: YSL Tribute Sandals Shoes Heels sz 39 Patent Nude LOVE 
Listing Number:200520865755
Seller: georgelooksgoodinatux 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200520865755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## buim87

and one more 

Item: YSL trib too tribtoo 39 black shoes pumps heels 
Listing Number:200523017749
Seller: dazzlingtearz  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200523017749&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

buim87 said:


> I am not sure if the forum authenticate shoes but please help me out if you can. Thanks a lot
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Sandals Shoes Heels sz 39 Patent Nude LOVE
> Listing Number:200520865755
> Seller: georgelooksgoodinatux
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200520865755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
dear buim87,rarely we have someone who does authenticate shoes, best would be to try "glass slipper" forum, sorry


----------



## aimtree

thank you vesna!


----------



## vesna

aimtree said:


> thank you vesna!


 
sweet avatar *aimtree*  !!!!!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Item: YSL Tribute bag in black patent.
Listing no: 250700255181:
Seller: wowdeals4unow
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5692wt_1137

Comment: Hi girls, I hope you can help to authenticate this bag. It is one of my fave YSL bag, but I just never got around to getting it! ALso, from the dimension, I am thinking it is the medium size... but anybody can confirm?

thank you


----------



## serra1990

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637284902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry, they are shoes, but I really need to find out.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## candy.apple

Please help authenticate 
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized Bag Handbag Purse
#: 200518019989
Seller: hughie8465
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafce2b95#ht_674wt_1137

thanks!!


----------



## buim87

vesna said:


> dear buim87,rarely we have someone who does authenticate shoes, best would be to try "glass slipper" forum, sorry


 
thank you


----------



## vesna

candy.apple said:


> Please help authenticate
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized Bag Handbag Purse
> #: 200518019989
> Seller: hughie8465
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafce2b95#ht_674wt_1137
> 
> thanks!!


 
looks OK but states "Functional key lock" and then in red that the lock is missing


----------



## vesna

zoesassynuo said:


> Item: YSL Tribute bag in black patent.
> Listing no: 250700255181:
> Seller: wowdeals4unow
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5692wt_1137
> 
> Comment: Hi girls, I hope you can help to authenticate this bag. It is one of my fave YSL bag, but I just never got around to getting it! ALso, from the dimension, I am thinking it is the medium size... but anybody can confirm?
> 
> thank you


 
looks authentic

as for the size, it is unclear, we have in reference library 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-tribute-bags-here-368693.html

measures:

************f0000]*TRIBUTE SIZES:

*Large = 17'' W x 18'' H[/COLOR]

Medium = 14'' W x 15'' H


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> looks authentic
> 
> as for the size, it is unclear, we have in reference library
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-tribute-bags-here-368693.html
> 
> measures:
> 
> ************f0000]*TRIBUTE SIZES:
> 
> *Large = 17'' W x 18'' H[/COLOR]
> 
> Medium = 14'' W x 15'' H



I think it's the medium tribute.


----------



## socalchic

Hi ladies. Please help me authenticate this purse! Been dying to get my hands on this particular color. Thanks 

Item: YSL Muse Two (Large)
Listing no: 120626736137
Seller: yolaszkahttp://myworld.ebay.com/yolaszka/
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120626736137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

socalchic said:


> Hi ladies. Please help me authenticate this purse! Been dying to get my hands on this particular color. Thanks
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two (Large)
> Listing no: 120626736137
> Seller: yolaszka
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120626736137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

wow, gorgeous


----------



## socalchic

vesna said:


> wow, gorgeous



Yay! Thanks Vesna!


----------



## vesna

socalchic said:


> Yay! Thanks Vesna!


 
  just make sure it is not dirty, ask her about details - corners etc


----------



## dorasonia

Hi there, Please help authenticate this Easy bag:
Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK EASY HANDBAG BAG PURSE
ITem number:250702809581
Seller: ifaria17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f0d49ed

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vesna

dorasonia said:


> Hi there, Please help authenticate this Easy bag:
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK EASY HANDBAG BAG PURSE
> ITem number:250702809581
> Seller: ifaria17
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f0d49ed
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 
looks authentic - to be 100% sure you could  ask seller for photo of serial number on the back of leather tag and paper tag with serial number on it.


----------



## dorasonia

vesna said:


> looks authentic - to be 100% sure you could ask seller for photo of serial number on the back of leather tag and paper tag with serial number on it.


 
Thanks so much.. These are more photo from the seller. Are these look good?


----------



## vesna

dorasonia said:


> Thanks so much.. These are more photo from the seller. Are these look good?


 
these are great, lucky to work with such a great seller


----------



## Toon

Item: Downtown
Listing Number: Unknown
Seller: SMH-78
Link: http://www.tradera.com/Akta-YSL-Downtown-vaska--auktion_341717_119386770

Comments:

Can someone have a look at this bag for me, pls? Seller said that she bought this bag from Paris. Thank you in advance.

Toon


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, experts.  Please help me to authenticate this back.  Thank you.

Item Name:     Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
ITem Number:  320596090590
seller I.D.:       2010cbcollection 
Link:              http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5041ede


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Experts.  Good afternoon. Again.

I just saw this bag, and I think the color is fun.  I don't have a Downtown in that color, so, I like to get it.

Please look into it for me.  Thank you.

Item Name:   YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown bag new patent leather&#10025;&#9829; 
Item Nmber:  220673403068
Seller I.D."    funkyberich 
Item Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336128e8bc


----------



## vesna

Toon said:


> Item: Downtown
> Listing Number: Unknown
> Seller: SMH-78
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/Akta-YSL-Downtown-vaska--auktion_341717_119386770
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Can someone have a look at this bag for me, pls? Seller said that she bought this bag from Paris. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Toon


 

no, wrong,  sorry


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, experts. Please help me to authenticate this back. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
> ITem Number: 320596090590
> seller I.D.: 2010cbcollection
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5041ede


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Experts. Good afternoon. Again.
> 
> I just saw this bag, and I think the color is fun. I don't have a Downtown in that color, so, I like to get it.
> 
> Please look into it for me. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown bag new patent leather&#10025;&#9829;
> Item Nmber: 220673403068
> Seller I.D." funkyberich
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336128e8bc


 
look at posts #2015, #2016, #2020, this bag was discussed and is strange


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 
Hello Vesna,

Thank you so much.  I really appreicated it.

J.


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> look at posts #2015, #2016, #2020, this bag was discussed and is strange


 
Hello Vesna,

Thank you.

I just did.  I just asked the seller why she had to relist the bag 3 times.  I hope she will answer.


----------



## r15324

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE RED TOTE BAG NEW
Listing Number: 170544472653
Seller: missmilanshop
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b53e224d#ht_4066wt_913
Comments: Good evening YSLers! Thanks for always being so helpful; this is the first YSL that I've seen in a while which is making my heart flutter, badly


----------



## bubbleloba

r15324 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE RED TOTE BAG NEW
> Listing Number: 170544472653
> Seller: missmilanshop
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b53e224d#ht_4066wt_913
> Comments: Good evening YSLers! Thanks for always being so helpful; this is the first YSL that I've seen in a while which is making my heart flutter, badly



Looks authentic.


----------



## Toon

vesna said:


> no, wrong,  sorry


Thank you so much for help.


----------



## vesna

Toon said:


> Thank you so much for help.


 
I am glad I could help


----------



## r15324

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic.



Thanks *bubbleloba*! I'm still deciding whether I should buy it or not


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon, experts.  Vesns had looked into this bag for me yesterday.  I just want to show 2 more pictures sent to my by seller today.  Please help me to look at this bag again.  Thank you so much.

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
ITem Number: 320596090590
seller I.D.: 2010cbcollection 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item4aa5041ede

Extra pics with Photobucket, and here is the link:
http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/tabolove26/?action=view&current=DSC05485.jpg
http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/...tabolove26/?action=view&current=DSC05487.jpg&

Thank you so much.


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon, experts. Vesns had looked into this bag for me yesterday. I just want to show 2 more pictures sent to my by seller today. Please help me to look at this bag again. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Large Classic MUSE in Blue Leather
> ITem Number: 320596090590
> seller I.D.: 2010cbcollection
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item4aa5041ede
> 
> Extra pics with Photobucket, and here is the link:
> http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/tabolove26/?action=view&current=DSC05485.jpg
> http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/...tabolove26/?action=view&current=DSC05487.jpg&
> 
> Thank you so much.


 
this is the working ebay link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

looks good


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> this is the working ebay link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> looks good[/QUOT
> 
> Hello Vesna,
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't realize the Ebay link in my post didn't work.  Thank you again for looking into the bag for me.
> 
> J.


----------



## bubbleloba

r15324 said:


> Thanks *bubbleloba*! I'm still deciding whether I should buy it or not



I've seen the bag at YSL outlets before.  You may want to check to see if it's still available and what the price is.


----------



## r15324

bubbleloba said:


> I've seen the bag at YSL outlets before.  You may want to check to see if it's still available and what the price is.



Thanks for the heads up; it's just too bad that I'm 1000 miles away from a YSL store, let alone an outlet...


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:YSL Medium Bronze Muse
seller:moshi_moshi
link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/moshi_moshi/items/YSL_Medium_Bronze_Muse
comments: please authenticate , Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:YSL Medium Bronze Muse
> seller:moshi_moshi
> link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/moshi_moshi/items/YSL_Medium_Bronze_Muse
> comments: please authenticate , Thanks!



Authentic.  I think she's a tPFer too.


----------



## blu_77

Hi fellow TPFers!

Please help authenticate this YSL double bag.....It's eggplant/ purple and reverses into anthracite. It came with a dustbag......

got it recently from ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330473500536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Attached are the pics....

SERIAL CODE: 168488001018

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shirazzzi

Hello! I have been watching these on ebay and was wondering if they are authentic or not. Thanks a million! 

Item: YSL tribute sandals in suede and gold  
seller: brianfalus
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Comment: seller claims that the shoes are 100 percent authentic but I am having some doubts since the starting price is so low.

Thanks a million!!


----------



## bubbleloba

blu_77 said:


> Hi fellow TPFers!
> 
> Please help authenticate this YSL double bag.....It's eggplant/ purple and reverses into anthracite. It came with a dustbag......
> 
> got it recently from ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330473500536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Attached are the pics....
> 
> SERIAL CODE: 168488001018
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Can you post a clearer picture of the serial number and YSL logo leather tags?


----------



## Shirazzzi

Sorry I forgot to include the item number, I am new at this  
Item number: 190448711609


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Your help is greatly appreciated!!!

item name:  YSL SS10 BORSA ROADY BAG in GREY!
item number:  220676644694
seller:  susannahfalcon
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SS10-BORSA-...694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33615a5f56


----------



## shooolin

ITEM: BLACK YSL Muse 2 pony hair & patent

Pictures attached.

Please help to authenticate! TIA!


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> ITEM: BLACK YSL Muse 2 pony hair & patent
> 
> Pictures attached.
> 
> Please help to authenticate! TIA!


 
this bag looks good


----------



## vesna

Nhu Nhu said:


> Your help is greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> item name: YSL SS10 BORSA ROADY BAG in GREY!
> item number: 220676644694
> seller: susannahfalcon
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SS10-BORSA-...694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33615a5f56


 
I hope Roady owners will chip in, all details that I recognize are OK, but wait for someone else to make sure


----------



## shooolin

thanks Vesna! U're a gem!

i decided against getting it tho. cos i heard the hairs shed quite easily. 

am still looking out for a Muse II.... WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> thanks Vesna! U're a gem!
> 
> i decided against getting it tho. cos i heard the hairs shed quite easily.
> 
> am still looking out for a Muse II.... WISH ME LUCK!


 
I do understand the logic here indeed, I would be afraid too, and I am looking for Muse II in gray this time (or Mulberry sludge=gray suede) wish me luck as well


----------



## penipoo

Hello authenticators! Can you please tell me your thoughts on this Roady! I know there are many knock-off sites selling it which concerns me.  I used to own this very bag - but cannot remember the specifics to look for w/ YSL. I didn't own it long.
Thanks in advance!


item name: YSL LARGE BLACK LEATHER ROADY SHOULDER BAG HOBO
item number: 120628684888
seller: finer*designer*consigners 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120628684888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

penipoo said:


> Hello authenticators! Can you please tell me your thoughts on this Roady! I know there are many knock-off sites selling it which concerns me. I used to own this very bag - but cannot remember the specifics to look for w/ YSL. I didn't own it long.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> item name: YSL LARGE BLACK LEATHER ROADY SHOULDER BAG HOBO
> item number: 120628684888
> seller: finer*designer*consigners
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120628684888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
all tags and YSL details including leather look authentic...but roady owners could confirm


----------



## shooolin

i'm like sooooo confused? i want the YSL MUSE 2 in blue croc, the same as in the kate moss advert. but it's so hard to find one.

and i'm also NOT SURE which to go for, medium or large. 

medium one does not make a statement like the large one. so i'd prefer the large, but the large one is kinda bulky as well. arrgh.

hahah. anyway. GOOD LUCK! i didnt know they make the YSL muse II in grey... i dont like the military ones at all.  are you talking about grey croc embossed?


----------



## penipoo

vesna said:


> all tags and YSL details including leather look authentic...but roady owners could confirm


 

MANY thanks Vesna!


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> i'm like sooooo confused? i want the YSL MUSE 2 in blue croc, the same as in the kate moss advert. but it's so hard to find one.
> 
> and i'm also NOT SURE which to go for, medium or large.
> 
> medium one does not make a statement like the large one. so i'd prefer the large, but the large one is kinda bulky as well. arrgh.
> 
> hahah. anyway. GOOD LUCK! i didnt know they make the YSL muse II in grey... i dont like the military ones at all.  are you talking about grey croc embossed?


 
I have large and for me 5'6 is working quite well. Gray is nubuck croc exactly.


----------



## chaydg

Dear Bubbleloba,

I saw your reply to a query on a YSL Reversible Dual Sac. Maybe you can authenticate a bag being sold to me. 

Item: Reversible Dual Sac
Year: 2007

It's from a private seller. Here is the link to the pictures.

http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac

I can ask for more pictures, just let me know what pictures you want. 

Best regards,
chaydg


----------



## SKOVGAARD

item name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Med MUSE BAG In Rich Black
item number: 110586913300
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110586913300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6458wt_942

Can you please tell me your thoughts on this bag?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## clanalois

Item:  Black patent leather croc embossed oversized Muse
Listing Number: 330477709300
Seller: glindawich
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-Patent-Le...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf201a7f4
Comments:
The seller certainly looks legit. What year is it from, and what was the original price? 

Looking for an oversized Muse now!


----------



## dorasonia

Hi there Please help authenticate this easy bag:

Item name:Yves Saint Laurent EASY - BRAND NEW -
Seller: ELENA42
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ELENA42/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent__EASY___BRAND_NEW__

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jumalca

That easy is real but it's not brand new.


----------



## vesna

SKOVGAARD said:


> item name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Med MUSE BAG In Rich Black
> item number: 110586913300
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...913300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6458wt_942
> 
> Can you please tell me your thoughts on this bag?
> Thanks a lot!


 
looks good to me


----------



## clanalois

Item: Purple oversized Muse
Listing Number: 260673040507
Seller: kjustin83
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260673040507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments:
What do you think??? Probably needs more images?


----------



## vesna

clanalois said:


> Item: Purple oversized Muse
> Listing Number: 260673040507
> Seller: kjustin83
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260673040507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think??? Probably needs more images?


 
please ask seller for closeup of leather tag front and back with serial number and serial number close-up on paper tag to compare. Also, zipper pull and lock from a side.


----------



## alya

Please help me authenticate this muse 2.
Looks good to me.What do you think?


----------



## jen_sparro

Please please let this be good *fingers crossed*

Item: YSL Muse Two Multi-Colour Large
Item Number: Bonanza... does it have a number?
Seller: yunces
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yunces/items/YSL_Muse_II__Large_Satchel_Bag_Pre_loved_condition

It looks okay to me but I'd love another opinion


----------



## thursday12th

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Black Patent Coin Purse
Seller: 2010dez
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf22d2a1b#ht_500wt_1055
Comments: i'm not sure if the seller is a tpf member.. can someone please help authenticate?


----------



## Zflava

Hi everyone! i am new to this so i hope i'm doing this right!

I REALLY REALLY want this bag.  just want to make sure it's authentic.  i'd really appreciate if you guys could help me out.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/authentic-ysl-muse-ii-handbag-p/100085.htm


----------



## cvu79

Hi, I don't know much about YSL, so I hope you guys can help me? Thanks in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent goatskin 'Rive Gauche' large tote
Listing Number: 140462278841
Seller: goddessjazz 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...841?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b43448b9


----------



## clanalois

Item: Black oversized Muse - listed as Buffalo but it is Calf
Listing Number: 280569764024
Seller: *midorissima*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-BLACK-...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415342d8b8

Comments:
Item ending soon...looks real. Any thoughts?


----------



## alya

Ladies please help with the post 2084!!! I really want the bag.


----------



## vesna

clanalois said:


> Item: Black oversized Muse - listed as Buffalo but it is Calf
> Listing Number: 280569764024
> Seller: *midorissima*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-BLACK-...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415342d8b8
> 
> Comments:
> Item ending soon...looks real. Any thoughts?


 
 great seller


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Please please let this be good *fingers crossed*
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two Multi-Colour Large
> Item Number: Bonanza... does it have a number?
> Seller: yunces
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yunces/items/YSL_Muse_II__Large_Satchel_Bag_Pre_loved_condition
> 
> It looks okay to me but I'd love another opinion


 
hey Jen, I would just ask her to make a photo of a leather tag with serial number to compare with paper tag, that should be enough


----------



## vesna

alya said:


> Please help me authenticate this muse 2.
> Looks good to me.What do you think?


 
hi Alya, if the seller can make photos of front and back of a leather tag, and show middle metal foot from the bottom close-up, that would help authenticate


----------



## vesna

cvu79 said:


> Hi, I don't know much about YSL, so I hope you guys can help me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent goatskin 'Rive Gauche' large tote
> Listing Number: 140462278841
> Seller: goddessjazz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...841?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b43448b9


 
looks oK to me, perhaps she can make a photo of the side of the bag with engraving on the leather and bottom of zipper pull with engraving...just to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

thursday12th said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Black Patent Coin Purse
> Seller: 2010dez
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf22d2a1b#ht_500wt_1055
> Comments: i'm not sure if the seller is a tpf member.. can someone please help authenticate?


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> Hi everyone! i am new to this so i hope i'm doing this right!
> 
> I REALLY REALLY want this bag. just want to make sure it's authentic. i'd really appreciate if you guys could help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/authentic-ysl-muse-ii-handbag-p/100085.htm


----------



## vesna

SKOVGAARD said:


> item name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Med MUSE BAG In Rich Black
> item number: 110586913300
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...913300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6458wt_942
> 
> Can you please tell me your thoughts on this bag?
> Thanks a lot!


 
looks authentic


----------



## vesna

clanalois said:


> Item: Purple oversized Muse
> Listing Number: 260673040507
> Seller: kjustin83
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260673040507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think??? Probably needs more images?


 
looks good


----------



## Zflava

vesna said:


>



so you think i should go for it and buy it?! i really want to make sure it's authentic first.

do you know of anywhere in canada i can get this bag? Holts doesn't even sell the Muse 2!


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> so you think i should go for it and buy it?! i really want to make sure it's authentic first.
> 
> do you know of anywhere in canada i can get this bag? Holts doesn't even sell the Muse 2!


 
hi Z,  I own Muse II, identical (different colour though). All of the details look authentic. You would be 100% sure if the seller would make a photo of a paper tag matching serial number on the back of the leather tag. 

I am in Canada and far away even from H&R, so I rely on online shipping, mostly ebay. If I am not certain 100%, I pay by AMEX and they are very efficient in taking care of you if something turns wrong.


----------



## clanalois

I went for it! 

I compared it to my large Muse, it was pretty much the same.

What a fantastic color...does anybody know the exact name of this color? LOVE IT. 




vesna said:


> looks good





clanalois said:


> Item: Purple oversized Muse
> Listing Number: 260673040507
> Seller: kjustin83
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260673040507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think??? Probably needs more images?


----------



## cvu79

vesna said:


> looks oK to me, perhaps she can make a photo of the side of the bag with engraving on the leather and bottom of zipper pull with engraving...just to be 100% sure



Thanks for the tip, I'll ask the seller for additional pics. Just wondering does this Rive Gauche bag come in different sizes (like medium or large)?


----------



## vesna

cvu79 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll ask the seller for additional pics. Just wondering does this Rive Gauche bag come in different sizes (like medium or large)?


 
it does come in large 15"wx14"h and medium 14"wx13"h roughly


----------



## jen_sparro

vesna said:


> hey Jen, I would just ask her to make a photo of a leather tag with serial number to compare with paper tag, that should be enough


So it looks good so far? I'm alittle nervous given it's coming from Indonesia :shame: Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Zflava

vesna said:


> hi Z,  I own Muse II, identical (different colour though). All of the details look authentic. You would be 100% sure if the seller would make a photo of a paper tag matching serial number on the back of the leather tag.
> 
> I am in Canada and far away even from H&R, so I rely on online shipping, mostly ebay. If I am not certain 100%, I pay by AMEX and they are very efficient in taking care of you if something turns wrong.




I'm officially working on getting an AMEX.   i've heard they are really good at doing charge backs for the customer when needed.  I'm also working on getting a picture of the tags.

What do you think about this site in general though?? trust worthy or not so much?


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> So it looks good so far? I'm alittle nervous given it's coming from Indonesia :shame: Is this what you wanted?


 
hey Jen, this looks good ! I know about the risk, I was in mortal fear but got amazing Bal Twiggy from Indonesia (another seller).

She does have a link towards the bottom of the description, to a photobucket with more images, but it is not working for me. Please, try it and ask her why it is not working. She has 0 feedback, that is why I would look at it better.


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> I'm officially working on getting an AMEX.  i've heard they are really good at doing charge backs for the customer when needed. I'm also working on getting a picture of the tags.
> 
> What do you think about this site in general though?? trust worthy or not so much?


 
I tried to figure out, they do have good photos and seems like those are real bags. It would be worth taking one of their Prada bags (or some other designer bag they have) and post in that thread about authenticity. I just looked at Balenciagas, they have all the details right as I could see, Bal girls would tell you better though.


----------



## Zflava

vesna said:


> I tried to figure out, they do have good photos and seems like those are real bags. It would be worth taking one of their Prada bags (or some other designer bag they have) and post in that thread about authenticity. I just looked at Balenciagas, they have all the details right as I could see, Bal girls would tell you better though.



could i pm you privately?


----------



## jen_sparro

vesna said:


> hey Jen, this looks good ! I know about the risk, I was in mortal fear but got amazing Bal Twiggy from Indonesia (another seller).
> 
> She does have a link towards the bottom of the description, to a photobucket with more images, but it is not working for me. Please, try it and ask her why it is not working. She has 0 feedback, that is why I would look at it better.



Okay, I'd done that (I noticed that too) and waiting for her reply, will post the link if it doesn't feel right to me, thank you so much *Vesna* for all your help, you truly carry this subforum! 

*Edit:* Here's the link (I found it)- http://s486.photobucket.com/albums/rr230/yunces/my collection/YSL Muse II/


----------



## Zflava

vesna said:


> I tried to figure out, they do have good photos and seems like those are real bags. It would be worth taking one of their Prada bags (or some other designer bag they have) and post in that thread about authenticity. I just looked at Balenciagas, they have all the details right as I could see, Bal girls would tell you better though.




ok, here are the tags. does everything look legit?? am i good to buy with confidence?


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, is this bag authentic?  Thank you.

100% auth Nwt yves saint laurent nubuck ysl muse two
seller:  luxe06
item number:  220679831571
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220679831571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cvu79

vesna said:


> it does come in large 15"wx14"h and medium 14"wx13"h roughly



Hey Vesna, here are the pictures you requested...does it still look good? Also just wondering, should the bag include keys to the lock?


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Okay, I'd done that (I noticed that too) and waiting for her reply, will post the link if it doesn't feel right to me, thank you so much *Vesna* for all your help, you truly carry this subforum!
> 
> *Edit:* Here's the link (I found it)- http://s486.photobucket.com/albums/rr230/yunces/my collection/YSL Muse II/


 
dear jen, this one looks good to me really


----------



## vesna

cvu79 said:


> Hey Vesna, here are the pictures you requested...does it still look good? Also just wondering, should the bag include keys to the lock?


 
looks great ! 

Rive gauche does not actually have a lock but just a barrel for closing (totate to close and open), so no keys


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> ok, here are the tags. does everything look legit?? am i good to buy with confidence?


 
I think all is fine here


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> could i pm you privately?


 
sure


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic? Thank you.
> 
> 100% auth Nwt yves saint laurent nubuck ysl muse two
> seller: luxe06
> item number: 220679831571
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220679831571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pandanoir

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2783wt_1141

are these authentic? also im usually a 7.5 in shoes sometimes an 8 will these be too big for me?


----------



## vesna

pandanoir said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2783wt_1141
> 
> are these authentic? also im usually a 7.5 in shoes sometimes an 8 will these be too big for me?


 
sorry pandanoir, we seldom have anyone authenticating shoes, "glass slipper" subforum might help


----------



## Zflava

vesna said:


> I think all is fine here



THANK YOU SO MUCH for your help Vesna!!! but unfortuenetly...some one already snagged it before i did!!!

i'm so sad now!! hopefully another will pop up. i'll keep an eye out!


Thanks again!! you are a huge help!


----------



## pandanoir

thanks vesna sorry about that


----------



## vesna

pandanoir said:


> thanks vesna sorry about that


 
dear pandanoir, no need to appologize, I wish we had someone for the shoes, it is just that rarely someone responds


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for your help Vesna!!! but unfortuenetly...some one already snagged it before i did!!!
> 
> i'm so sad now!! hopefully another will pop up. i'll keep an eye out!
> 
> 
> Thanks again!! you are a huge help!


 
ooooh, no....I am so sorry....it will most definitely pop up somewhere soon, it is just that most of us  are  impatient when favourite bag drills into your mind....


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, is this bag authentic?  Thank you.


Yves saint laurent roady patent hobo tote wow look omg
seller:  consignedcouture
item number:  300474170043
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item45f5a7fabb#ht_1582wt_1141


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic? Thank you.
> 
> 
> Yves saint laurent roady patent hobo tote wow look omg
> seller: consignedcouture
> item number: 300474170043
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item45f5a7fabb#ht_1582wt_1141


 
looks good but look at seller's feedback, it might not be a smooth transaction - some replies are rude and apparently slow shipping and no communication...just be aware

bag looks good though


----------



## smiles3113

item-$1895 NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BESACE GOLD HANDBAG
A FALL MUST HAVE!!!
number-270645046836
seller-fashion*404 

link-
http://cgi.ebay.com/1895-NEW-YSL-YV...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03b3ae34

Thanks so much


----------



## smiles3113

Another besace bag please..thanks
name-Yves Saint Laurent Besace Messenger Bag, 2-tone navy
seller-12psr
link
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...744?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0adc6290


----------



## pbawu

Please help me with this. Thanks in advance!

Item: Downtown
Listing Number:180571540754
Seller:yogabutet
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Yves-Sa...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ae70d12

Somehow the serial number is not the same as in tag...


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone,  this seller states she is unsure of authenticity; what do you think?  thanks


item:  ysl yves saint laurent roady black pebbled leather tote
seller:  mariya.s
item number:  300478959907
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300478959907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ifariarn

How about this bag?  Thank you.

Yves saint laurent large cognac brown tribute bag tote
seller:  rm82465
item number:  390151013518
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390151013518&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## vesna

smiles3113 said:


> item-$1895 NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BESACE GOLD HANDBAG
> A FALL MUST HAVE!!!
> number-270645046836
> seller-fashion*404
> 
> link-
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1895-NEW-YSL-YV...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03b3ae34
> 
> Thanks so much


 
this one ended, it looked OK, but the seller has some low feedback on description of damage of the merchandise


----------



## vesna

smiles3113 said:


> Another besace bag please..thanks
> name-Yves Saint Laurent Besace Messenger Bag, 2-tone navy
> seller-12psr
> link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...744?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0adc6290


----------



## vesna

pbawu said:


> Please help me with this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Downtown
> Listing Number:180571540754
> Seller:yogabutet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Yves-Sa...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ae70d12
> 
> Somehow the serial number is not the same as in tag...


 
amazing seller, authentic bag, serial number on the paper tag is the left one on leather tag, and, although the photo is blurry, I think I see that it is the same. You can always ask the seller (she is great) to send you better photo of leather tag.

Note: this is a small Downtown, and the measures are in our reference library


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, this seller states she is unsure of authenticity; what do you think? thanks
> 
> 
> item: ysl yves saint laurent roady black pebbled leather tote
> seller: mariya.s
> item number: 300478959907
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300478959907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
details looks good, need many  more details to see authenticity..... but she sold fake Mulberry Alexa for $700, I had it authenticated at Mulberry subforum !!!!!!  I would stay away


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> How about this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Yves saint laurent large cognac brown tribute bag tote
> seller: rm82465
> item number: 390151013518
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390151013518&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 
the bag and seller look good


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> details looks good, need many more details to see authenticity..... but she sold fake Mulberry Alexa for $700, I had it authenticated at Mulberry subforum !!!!!! I would stay away


 


Thanks Vesna!!!


----------



## pbawu

vesna said:


> amazing seller, authentic bag, serial number on the paper tag is the left one on leather tag, and, although the photo is blurry, I think I see that it is the same. You can always ask the seller (she is great) to send you better photo of leather tag.
> 
> Note: this is a small Downtown, and the measures are in our reference library


 
Dear Vesna

Thanks for reminding me its a small one~~


----------



## Kinn

Hi could anyone pls authenticate this bag

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Killer Vntg 70s Tan CLUTCH Bag
Listing Number: 130437858976
Seller: love*bizarre 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Killer-Vntg-70s-Tan-CLUTCH-Bag-/130437858976

thank you so much in advance


----------



## Kinn

Hey there is 1 more I'm interested in buying too..could anyone pls authenticate this bag

Item name: YSL Tanger Tote 
Listing Number: 120628805309
Seller: melrose*place*2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...-/120628805309

Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## vesna

pbawu said:


> Dear Vesna
> 
> Thanks for reminding me its a small one~~


 
I almost bought it (after I bought and got refund for amazing red colour, when Cosmo told me it was small )


----------



## vesna

Kinn said:


> Hey there is 1 more I'm interested in buying too..could anyone pls authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: YSL Tanger Tote
> Listing Number: 120628805309
> Seller: melrose*place*2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...-/120628805309
> 
> Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## babyceniza

Quote:
                              Item:*Borsa YSL bellissima! 

*
Listing Number:110596219487
Seller:*fenn363* 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YSL-bellissima-/110596219487?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c00c625f
Comments:hello, experts, pls authenticate this

thanks


----------



## babyceniza

item: Borsa YSL IN TELA A POIS bellissima!
 Listing Number:110596220720
Seller:fenn363
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YSL-IN-TEL...0596220720?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c00c6730


----------



## fdfriedrich

michlhw said:


> hi! can someone help authenticate this please?
> Item:muse OS
> Listing Number:170470436587
> Seller:margottenenbaumcouture
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0d46eeb
> Comments: i have never seen a muse in watermelon before.  it looks like it's patent. (not a preference) i'm in love with my chocolate muse wallet (vesna thanks again for helping to authenticate!) and would prefer to get a chocolate one, but i'm intrigued by the watermelon color.  is it legit?




I know this is an older post, but in case someone comes across this in search later...  I have a muse in this color. Mine is large (not OS).   The YSL SA referred to it as Watermelon.  Mine was purchased from YSL in 2008.  It's GORGEOUS in real life. So yes, if this color comes up again, it is a real color.


----------



## vesna

babyceniza said:


> Quote:
> Item:*Borsa YSL bellissima!
> 
> *
> Listing Number:110596219487
> Seller:*fenn363*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YSL-bellissima-/110596219487?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c00c625f
> Comments:hello, experts, pls authenticate this
> 
> thanks


 
sorry, I am not familiar with this kind of tag


----------



## vesna

babyceniza said:


> item: Borsa YSL IN TELA A POIS bellissima!
> Listing Number:110596220720
> Seller:fenn363
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-YSL-IN-TEL...0596220720?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c00c6730


 
I think this one is OK. I think the other one is as well, it is just that the tag is not the one I have on any of my bags, and I do not have this type of bag.


----------



## yyamadeus

Is this an okay place for questions about sunglasses or should I be going somewhere else?


----------



## vesna

yyamadeus said:


> Is this an okay place for questions about sunglasses or should I be going somewhere else?


 
ooooh, I don't know  sorry


----------



## tbestes

Item: 180571640906
Name: NWT YSL Tribute Flat tote/handbag/purse
Seller: devilprog
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-YVES-SA..._Handbags&hash=item2a0ae8944a#ht_12944wt_1152
Comments: what to you think?


----------



## tbestes

and another 
Item: 390151013518
Name: YSL Large Cognac Brown Tribute Bag
Seller: rm82465
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad6d0048e#ht_4814wt_907


----------



## vesna

tbestes said:


> Item: 180571640906
> Name: NWT YSL Tribute Flat tote/handbag/purse
> Seller: devilprog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-YVES-SA..._Handbags&hash=item2a0ae8944a#ht_12944wt_1152
> Comments: what to you think?


 
absolutelly authentic !


----------



## vesna

tbestes said:


> and another
> Item: 390151013518
> Name: YSL Large Cognac Brown Tribute Bag
> Seller: rm82465
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad6d0048e#ht_4814wt_907


 
authentic


----------



## applemichie

Item No: 280574728929
Name: Yves Saint Laurent ROADY leather hobo tote bag 2010 
Seller: saks5thaveguy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2K-Yves-Sai...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41538e9ae1

Can anybody help with this bag? Any comments on its authenticity? Thanks 
 ​


----------



## ifariarn

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


item:  Yves saint laurent ysl large black patent tribute
seller:  *patina*
item number: doesn't have one
link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/_patina_/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_Large_Black_Patent_Tribute#


----------



## vesna

applemichie said:


> Item No: 280574728929
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent ROADY leather hobo tote bag 2010
> Seller: saks5thaveguy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2K-Yves-Sai...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41538e9ae1​
> 
> Can anybody help with this bag? Any comments on its authenticity? Thanks ​


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> item: Yves saint laurent ysl large black patent tribute
> seller: *patina*
> item number: doesn't have one
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/_patina_/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_Large_Black_Patent_Tribute#


 
looks good to me


----------



## bubbleloba

ifariarn said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks
> 
> 
> item:  Yves saint laurent ysl large black patent tribute
> seller:  *patina*
> item number: doesn't have one
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/_patina_/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_Large_Black_Patent_Tribute#



It's authentic.


----------



## vanfall

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...19354?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item255d9f6dba 
anyone has a YSL belt? does this look authentic?


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dear experts, please help me to authentic the following YSL bag. Thank you very much.

item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Black Leather
Listing Number:160493797215
Seller: geegeebebe
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e2cff5f


----------



## sfdreamin

Hi there! I'm new to posting and would love if you guys could authenticate the bag in this listing for me! It's EXACTLY what I'm looking for so I'm very hopeful...

Item: YSL muse (black patent croc)
Listing Number: 270648525059
Seller: sarajelica
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648525059#description
Comments: THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dear experts, please help me to authentic the following YSL bag. Thank you very much.

item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Downtown - YSL Tan Leather
Listing Number: 280573903448
Seller: tbestes  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280573903448&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

lovelvburberry said:


> Dear experts, please help me to authentic the following YSL bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Black Leather
> Listing Number:160493797215
> Seller: geegeebebe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e2cff5f



Looks authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

lovelvburberry said:


> Dear experts, please help me to authentic the following YSL bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Downtown - YSL Tan Leather
> Listing Number: 280573903448
> Seller: tbestes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280573903448&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks promising, but please ask the seller about the size of the downtown and/or the exact dimension for authentication.  Thanks!


----------



## lovelvburberry

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic.



Dear bubbleloba, Thank you so very much for your help. One thing on the leather that I saw "002122 . 156464" is different from other bags. should the  style # 156464 always print first as like "156464 . 002122"? Or it does not matter? Could you please help. Thank you.


----------



## lovelvburberry

bubbleloba said:


> Looks promising, but please ask the seller about the size of the downtown and/or the exact dimension for authentication.  Thanks!



Dear bubbleloba, thank you very much. I'll check with the seller about the size. You are super!


----------



## bubbleloba

lovelvburberry said:


> Dear bubbleloba, Thank you so very much for your help. One thing on the leather that I saw "002122 . 156464" is different from other bags. should the  style # 156464 always print first as like "156464 . 002122"? Or it does not matter? Could you please help. Thank you.



I think depending on the year of the make, the 156464 can be at the front or back.  I think this was a question that came up before.  All of the photos looked like it came from an authentic bag.  If you are unsure, definitely check with the seller if he/she will refund if the bag is fake.


----------



## lovelvburberry

bubbleloba said:


> I think depending on the year of the make, the 156464 can be at the front or back.  I think this was a question that came up before.  All of the photos looked like it came from an authentic bag.  If you are unsure, definitely check with the seller if he/she will refund if the bag is fake.



Dear bubbleloba, thank you very much for your help. Super.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I know we need some more pics, please tell me what to ask the seller for.  Thank you so much.

Item Name:  NEW Gorgeous Large size Muse YSL Handbag Cranberry Red
Seller I.D.:   Doll31
Item #:       260677730473
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Gorgeous-La...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb19a80a9


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I know we need some more pics, please tell me what to ask the seller for.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name:  NEW Gorgeous Large size Muse YSL Handbag Cranberry Red
> Seller I.D.:   Doll31
> Item #:       260677730473
> Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Gorgeous-La...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb19a80a9



Please ask the seller for close up photos of the lock, zippers, and the serial number tag.


----------



## mainguyen504

hi ladies, i was wondering if you guys can help me out..
TIA!
Item Name: ysl easy bag
Seller I.D.: pretty*luxe
Item #:250710635404
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250710635404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ConstAll

hi ladies, I am new to the forum.... but have been a major lurker for ages. Always like the YSL Y-Mail range, was wondering if anyway can help me out...

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail clutch in Red - Ltd Ed
Seller ID: girlyfashioncrazed
Item: 260676608841
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1896349#ht_503wt_1139

Thank you!


----------



## ConstAll

Another one!!!


Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Zip Wallet Black Patent
Sell ID: wchoong
Item: 290486463824
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a257ad50#ht_524wt_1139

thank you thank you!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Hello there! Could somebody please authenticate this pair for me?
In my town's second hand shop are these in the shopping windows! I took only 2 pics. If you need more let me know please!


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: Wedges
Seller: *mrs_sloakam*
Number: 360308978580
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-LADIES-WEDGE-SANDALS-/360308978580?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e416b394


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: Boots
Seller: *bearkitty_2000*
Number: 280574290130
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...90130?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415387e8d2


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for close up photos of the lock, zippers, and the serial number tag.



Hello Bubbleloba,

Thank you.  I will ask her now.


----------



## vesna

mainguyen504 said:


> hi ladies, i was wondering if you guys can help me out..
> TIA!
> Item Name: ysl easy bag
> Seller I.D.: pretty*luxe
> Item #:250710635404
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250710635404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I am completelly unable to say anything, I was looking at reference library, all hardware and a tag look strange to me, or I have not seen such. I am sorry. I am hoping that anyone who has this easy would be able to chime in


----------



## vesna

ConstAll said:


> hi ladies, I am new to the forum.... but have been a major lurker for ages. Always like the YSL Y-Mail range, was wondering if anyway can help me out...
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail clutch in Red - Ltd Ed
> Seller ID: girlyfashioncrazed
> Item: 260676608841
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1896349#ht_503wt_1139
> 
> Thank you!


 
looks good but I am always worried if there are no papers when there is no distinct tag (authentic clutch does not have one either). You could ask about papers. Seller sold some really expensive Chanel bags in the past with super happy customers, might be good.


----------



## vesna

ConstAll said:


> Another one!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Zip Wallet Black Patent
> Sell ID: wchoong
> Item: 290486463824
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a257ad50#ht_524wt_1139
> 
> thank you thank you!!


 
looks good, just to be sure - ask seller for close-up photo of paper tag and compare serial number with the one imprinted on the wallet (photo  is  clear).


----------



## lovelvburberry

Hi dear experts, please help me for this YSL bag. Thank you very much. 

Item name: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse - Chestnut YSL 
Sell ID: tbestes  
Item: 280574565367
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Yves-Saint...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41538c1bf7


----------



## ConstAll

Thank you vesna!!!

Noted on the particulars needed


----------



## sfdreamin

Hi! Can you please authenticate this?

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse BNWT & Receipt $1,495 ret.
Listing Number: 270648525059
Seller: sarajelica
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...59#description
Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Item: Vintage YSL gold hard case
Listing Number: 270648525059
Seller: wearonlyvintage
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...6&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123#ht_4632wt_907
Comments: Please authenticate for me   Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

lovelvburberry said:


> Hi dear experts, please help me for this YSL bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse - Chestnut YSL
> Sell ID: tbestes
> Item: 280574565367
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Yves-Saint...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41538c1bf7


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

sfdreamin said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse BNWT & Receipt $1,495 ret.
> Listing Number: 270648525059
> Seller: sarajelica
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...59#description
> Comments: Thank you!!


 
removed listing ?


----------



## vesna

CoutureAddicted said:


> Item: Vintage YSL gold hard case
> Listing Number: 270648525059
> Seller: wearonlyvintage
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...6&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123#ht_4632wt_907
> Comments: Please authenticate for me  Thank you!!


 
I wouldn't know, I haven't seen the bag like this and there is no standard YSL markers I could recognize...I hope someone else saw it and could help, sorry


----------



## sfdreamin

vesna said:


> removed listing ?



oops, my apologies, i'm not sure what happened to the link. this should work: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648525059&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## sheaux

hi, could someone authenticate this for me?

Item: YSL MUSE 2 LARGE IN EMBOSSED CROC
Listing Number: 250704914966
Seller: *gregmsr*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENTI...item3a5f2d6a16
Comments:     could someone help to authenticate this? it seems too cheap to be true.. :>


----------



## ndin

Item:Original Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Handtasche
Listing Number: 280574955738
Seller: magentaleon 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Yves-Sa...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item41539210da

Item: Original Yves Saint Laurent Downtown 
Listing Number: 280576206673
Seller: magentaleon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Yves-Sa...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item4153a52751

thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## vesna

sfdreamin said:


> oops, my apologies, i'm not sure what happened to the link. this should work:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648525059&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

sheaux said:


> hi, could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE 2 LARGE IN EMBOSSED CROC
> Listing Number: 250704914966
> Seller: *gregmsr*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENTI...item3a5f2d6a16
> Comments: could someone help to authenticate this? it seems too cheap to be true.. :>


 
authentic  not really cheap, I bought mine (two-color tan) after all those sales in outlets from ebayer for $700.


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> Item:Original Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Handtasche
> Listing Number: 280574955738
> Seller: magentaleon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Yves-Sa...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item41539210da
> 
> Item: Original Yves Saint Laurent Downtown
> Listing Number: 280576206673
> Seller: magentaleon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Yves-Sa...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item4153a52751
> 
> thanks in advance ladies.


 
both look good. Only, I would ask first seller for paper tag photo of a serial number and serial number on the back of leather tag to compare.


----------



## sfdreamin

vesna said:


> looks good


 
awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.

I have asked seller for more photos.  She post more on her Ebay listing, and she also sent me pics of name tag and serial number tag which I download into my photobucket's album.

Please help me to authenticate this bag again.  Thank you so much.


Item Name: NEW Gorgeous Large size Muse YSL Handbag Cranberry Red
Seller I.D.:  Doll31
Item #:      260677730473
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Gorgeous-La...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb19a80a9

Here is the name tag and serial tag pics:

http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/tabolove26/


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I have asked seller for more photos. She post more on her Ebay listing, and she also sent me pics of name tag and serial number tag which I download into my photobucket's album.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag again. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW Gorgeous Large size Muse YSL Handbag Cranberry Red
> Seller I.D.: Doll31
> Item #: 260677730473
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Gorgeous-La...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb19a80a9
> 
> Here is the name tag and serial tag pics:
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/tabolove26/


 
looks really good in my oppinion, *bubbleoba*, what do you think?


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> looks really good in my oppinion, *bubbleloba*, what do you think?



It looks good to me as well.


----------



## bag braggart

Would someone please authenticate this roady for me?  Thank you!  

Item Name: YSL Polished Black Leather Roady
Seller I.D.:  atlantichome
Item #:      350405142153
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1795-Yves-Saint...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5195c62689http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb19a80a9


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> looks really good in my oppinion, *bubbleoba*, what do you think?


 
Hello Vesna,

Thank you so much.  I hope I am lucky


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> It looks good to me as well.



Hello bubbleloba,

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Thank you so much. I hope I am lucky


 
I wish you all the luck


----------



## vesna

bag braggart said:


> Would someone please authenticate this roady for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: YSL Polished Black Leather Roady
> Seller I.D.: atlantichome
> Item #: 350405142153
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1795-Yves-Saint...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5195c62689


 
authentic


----------



## Stephanie***

Stephanie*** said:


> Hello there! Could somebody please authenticate this pair for me?
> In my town's second hand shop are these in the shopping windows! I took only 2 pics (attached). If you need more let me know please!


 


Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Wedges
> Seller: *mrs_sloakam*
> Number: 360308978580
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-LADIES-WEDGE-SANDALS-/360308978580?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e416b394


 



Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Boots
> Seller: *bearkitty_2000*
> Number: 280574290130
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...90130?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415387e8d2


 
I think these got missed


----------



## vesna

Stephanie*** said:


> I think these got missed


 
I am so sorry Stephanie, we rarely had anyone authenticating shoes in the past. Glass slipper subforum would be a better place for shoes. Sorry. V


----------



## pacosophie

Please help me to authenticate this YSL 
Item: YSL muse two
Seller: mondodiritto10 
Item number: 110600272985
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YSL-borsa-Muse-T...0600272985?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c04a3c59


----------



## bagscraze

what about this? Could you take a quick look too? thanks.

Item: YSL Rive Gauche
Seller: vettuno
Item #: 270649514888
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-Yves-...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03f7db88


----------



## bubbleloba

bagscraze said:


> what about this? Could you take a quick look too? thanks.
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche
> Seller: vettuno
> Item #: 270649514888
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-Yves-...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03f7db88



At first glance, something looks off to me.  Please ask the seller for more photos, especially a close up of the serial number tag.  Thanks.


----------



## pacosophie

Please help me to authenticate this YSL 
Item: YSL muse two
Seller: mondodiritto10 
Item number: 110600272985
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YSL-borsa-Muse-Tw...item19c04a3c59


----------



## pacosophie

Sorry! I posted a wrong link!
Please help me to authenticate this YSL 
Item: YSL muse two
Seller: mondodiritto10 
Item number: 110600272985
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YSL-borsa-Muse-T...0600272985?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c04a3c59


----------



## bubbleloba

pacosophie said:


> Sorry! I posted a wrong link!
> Please help me to authenticate this YSL
> Item: YSL muse two
> Seller: mondodiritto10
> Item number: 110600272985
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/YSL-borsa-Muse-T...0600272985?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item19c04a3c59



The serial number tag threw me off a bit.  I don't think YSL serial number tags have the number embossed in a different color.  You might want to ask someone who owns a muse II to check.  Sorry I couldn't provide more help.


----------



## pacosophie

Do you know someone who owns a YSL muse two? Aren there any proof of authenticity?


----------



## bubbleloba

Here's an example of an authentic YSL serial tag.


----------



## pacosophie

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/943/dscn1520m.jpg
This is the only picture of an authentic YSL muse two of the same colour...
while this one is the seller's one.
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2484/b500khwb2kkgrhqvheeyr2q.jpg

Maybe is a camera effect?


----------



## pacosophie

bubbleloba said:


> Here's an example of an authentic YSL serial tag.


 
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/943/dscn1520m.jpg
This is the only picture of an authentic YSL muse two of the same colour...
while this one is the seller's one.
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2...hqvheeyr2q.jpg

Maybe is a camera effect?


----------



## pacosophie

pacosophie said:


> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/943/dscn1520m.jpg
> This is the only picture of an authentic YSL muse two of the same colour...
> while this one is the seller's one.
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2...hqvheeyr2q.jpg
> 
> Maybe is a camera effect?


 
 These are  more leather tag's pics:
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3208/dscn0925w.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1305/dscn0929i.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4253/dscn0930l.jpg
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2585/dscn0931f.jpg

Hope these pics will help you to authenticate the bag.


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Do you know someone who owns a YSL muse two? Aren there any proof of authenticity?


 
I do own Muse II, and that is why all this looks strange to me. Paper tags are not showing serial number to compare to the seria number on the leather tag, they can be from any bag really, even a wallet. 

Tag is strange with that red shine, in later photos there is no shine, but how did it appear first time? It should be just imprint in a leather without any color. 

Bottom of a zipper pull would show engraving if she can send you the photo. I just want to you to feel safe when you buy it, so we need additional proofs of authenticity.

Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Do you know someone who owns a YSL muse two? Aren there any proof of authenticity?


 
there are several online authenticators that do this for money and issue a professional proof of authenticity if you mean that, but here we just give you our personall oppinion to the best of our knowledge. 

another thing that is strange - the body of the Muse II in that combination is supposed to be nubuck, and nubuck is very matte, this one has a shine - front and bottom of the bag are very shiny for nubuck, I would just be cautious. 

The dust bag is OK though.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone authenticate please?  Thank you.

Ysl muse wallet
seller:  mandaphi
number:  bonanza(no number)
link:  http://www.bonanza.com/booths/mandaphi/items/YSL_Muse_wallet


----------



## lovelvburberry

Hi dear experts, I bought a YSL Small Downtown from ebay, and got it now. I've took some pictures, please help me to double check its authenticity. Thank you very much. 

Item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Downtown - YSL Tan Leather
Seller: tbestes 
Item #: 280573903448
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280573903448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Additional pictures: By Me


----------



## lovelvburberry

More pictures by me refer for the Post #2218. Thank you very much.


----------



## lovelvburberry

One more picture by me refer for the Post #2218 & 2219. Thank you very much.


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate please? Thank you.
> 
> Ysl muse wallet
> seller: mandaphi
> number: bonanza(no number)
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/mandaphi/items/YSL_Muse_wallet


 
looks authentics


----------



## vesna

lovelvburberry said:


> One more picture by me refer for the Post #2218 & 2219. Thank you very much.



I was wondering who was the lucky winner !!!!

Congrats, it looks genuine, and it is really pretty from the pics. Are you happy with it?


----------



## lovelvburberry

vesna said:


> I was wondering who was the lucky winner !!!!
> 
> Congrats, it looks genuine, and it is really pretty from the pics. Are you happy with it?



Hi dear vesna, thank you very much for your help. I do love it very much. When I got the purse yesterday, I believe it is an authentic YSL Downtown. However, I would like to have it to verify by the experts like you, also share my happiness of getting this purse. In addition, the bag size fit my height very well. I am about 5' 5". I've checked on the med. size YSL Downtown bag at a local Nordstrom store, but the med. size YSL Downtown seemed kind of big for me when I tried on it. Therefore, I am very happy with my purchase. Again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## salearea

Item: vintage 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a (personal item)
Link: http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192246.jpg
Comments: i am clueless

photos:

http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192246.jpg

http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192239.jpg

http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192273.jpg

http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192256.jpg


----------



## vesna

lovelvburberry said:


> Hi dear vesna, thank you very much for your help. I do love it very much. When I got the purse yesterday, I believe it is an authentic YSL Downtown. However, I would like to have it to verify by the experts like you, also share my happiness of getting this purse. In addition, the bag size fit my height very well. I am about 5' 5". I've checked on the med. size YSL Downtown bag at a local Nordstrom store, but the med. size YSL Downtown seemed kind of big for me when I tried on it. Therefore, I am very happy with my purchase. Again, thank you very much for your help.


 
I am so glad you are happy, wear it with joy ! I still search for another medium DT in some solid color  it is good that you figured it was small, because the description said medium, but measures are given for small.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Hi, I hope I'm not in the wrong thread... 

I've been looking for Tribtoos since forever and I stumbled upon this site:

http://www.yslshoestore.com/prodts-g-u-k3-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Platform-Pumps-Camel-p-12.html

They're putting up some crazy cheap prices over there but stated that the products (some at least) are made in Italy. What do you guys think? Are their products authentic or are these high-quality knock-offs? Thank you in advance for your two cents!


----------



## ka3na20

Experts please help me authenticate these.

Item: TRIBTOO NUDE PUMPS SIZE 7 (37 EUR)
Listing Number:250715139225
Seller: playhouse146
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250715139225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank you in advance! =)


----------



## pacosophie

vesna said:


> there are several online authenticators that do this for money and issue a professional proof of authenticity if you mean that, but here we just give you our personall oppinion to the best of our knowledge.
> 
> another thing that is strange - the body of the Muse II in that combination is supposed to be nubuck, and nubuck is very matte, this one has a shine - front and bottom of the bag are very shiny for nubuck, I would just be cautious.
> 
> The dust bag is OK though.


 

Dear experts I totally trust in you, that's why I'm ovsessing you with as many proof I can! 
Anyway, concerning the paper tags she threw them away, but she has provided me some more pics with the bottom of a zipper pull, and some pics of the front and bottom of the nubuck, without flash.
I hope these will help you!
Here are the pics:
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6219/dscn1011s.jpg
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/6664/dscn1015v.jpg
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5985/dscn1007r.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/465/dscn0999b.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9581/dscn1005r.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/596/dscn0995f.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Dear experts I totally trust in you, that's why I'm ovsessing you with as many proof I can!
> Anyway, concerning the paper tags she threw them away, but she has provided me some more pics with the bottom of a zipper pull, and some pics of the front and bottom of the nubuck, without flash.
> I hope these will help you!
> Here are the pics:
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6219/dscn1011s.jpg
> http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/6664/dscn1015v.jpg
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5985/dscn1007r.jpg
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/465/dscn0999b.jpg
> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9581/dscn1005r.jpg
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/596/dscn0995f.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Hi pacosophie, I have to say that I do not know really. Please look at the same Muse II here and see the absense of all the shine in nubuck. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-two-bags-here-368674-2.html

All Muse II I have seen (and that is what I have seen, I am not saying that there aren't  any whihc are different than that, just that I do not know) had YSL zipper.

Again, I can not say it is not authentic, but I can not say it is either. I am sorry, if someone else could help that would be great. Perhaps someone has the exact one.

I have gray nubuck besace and almond muse II in the same combo of leathers as what you are looking for (just you look for gray anthracite nubuck and dark leather). Look at the difference here:


seller's Muse:







from reference library : 






my nubuck looks exactly like that, matte and similar pattern


----------



## pacosophie

Hum, It's hard to say...Maybe it's a different model?
Do you know some pforumer who owns the same YSL muse two?
This is another YSL muse two the forum told be authentic:
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/9473/dscn15071.jpg
This is the seller's one:
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/6219/dscn1011s.jpg
Really I don't know, but in both nubuck is not is as in your bag...What do you suggest me to do? The auction ends tomorrow...


----------



## jujuto

pacosophie said:


> Hum, It's hard to say...Maybe it's a different model?
> Do you know some pforumer who owns the same YSL muse two?
> This is another YSL muse two the forum told be authentic:
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/9473/dscn15071.jpg
> This is the seller's one:
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/6219/dscn1011s.jpg
> Really I don't know, but in both nubuck is not is as in your bag...What do you suggest me to do? The auction ends tomorrow...




Hi pacosophie !
I own a multicolor Muse II.
This one looks fake ! The nubuck is really cheap ... be careful...
Regards.


----------



## love2shop_26

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Hi, I hope I'm not in the wrong thread...
> 
> I've been looking for Tribtoos since forever and I stumbled upon this site:
> 
> http://www.yslshoestore.com/prodts-g-u-k3-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Platform-Pumps-Camel-p-12.html
> 
> They're putting up some crazy cheap prices over there but stated that the products (some at least) are made in Italy. What do you guys think? Are their products authentic or are these high-quality knock-offs? Thank you in advance for your two cents!



Hi,
There's an Authenticate This YSL thread that you can also post this in, which is where it properly belongs.

But to answer your question, it's a FAKE site. Stay away!


----------



## pacosophie

Oh thank you very much for your help! Do you think the YSL muse two in black and grey is still available in the YSL store? I'm really in love with his combination!


----------



## jujuto

pacosophie said:


> Oh thank you very much for your help! Do you think the YSL muse two in black and grey is still available in the YSL store? I'm really in love with his combination!



No, it isn't available in YSL store. It is from 2009 (like my multicolor). Sorry !
Try the outlet ... it's really hard to find a croc Muse 2. 
Buona fortuna ! Regards, Julie.


----------



## ka3na20

Experts please help me authenticate these. 

Item: TRIBTOO NUDE PUMPS SIZE 7 (37 EUR)
Listing Number:250715139225
Seller: playhouse146
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank you in advance! =)


----------



## lokraven

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c582a7b1b

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f223c9b

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c01d373c

YSL MUSE
can someone authenticate this for me?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## jujuto

lokraven said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c582a7b1b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f223c9b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c01d373c
> 
> YSL MUSE
> can someone authenticate this for me?
> Thanks a lot!!



Hi Lokraven !
The three looks good but can you ask to the seller (for the 2 first) pictures of the inner tag (with authenticity number).
Thanks.


----------



## vesna

lokraven said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c582a7b1b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f223c9b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c01d373c
> 
> YSL MUSE
> can someone authenticate this for me?
> Thanks a lot!!


 
Hi *lokraven, *in order to enable the search in the forum for already authenticated bags (so that we do not double the work) please, post your questions in the format from post #1, and one per posting.

Bags, as *Jujuto *pointed:
#1  looks good but you would like to see inner tag with serial number close-up to be sure
#2 same
#3 authentic


----------



## TSquared2

Hi,

I'm a new member of the Purse Forum and have been trying to find a YSL Y-mail clutch for quite some time. I've finally found one on ebay and would like to authenticate here, as I have no idea how to tell a real from a fake.

Thanks!

Item: YSL Y-Mail Clutch
Listing Number: 270650686560 (I think that's right...I'm new to ebay as well!)
Seller:kchowoykimberly 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-AUTHENT...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f0409bc60


----------



## jujuto

TSquared2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member of the Purse Forum and have been trying to find a YSL Y-mail clutch for quite some time. I've finally found one on ebay and would like to authenticate here, as I have no idea how to tell a real from a fake.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Y-Mail Clutch
> Listing Number: 270650686560 (I think that's right...I'm new to ebay as well!)
> Seller:kchowoykimberly
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-AUTHENT...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f0409bc60



Hi TSquared2 and welcome on Tpf !
The clutch is authentic !


----------



## TSquared2

jujuto said:


> Hi TSquared2 and welcome on Tpf !
> The clutch is authentic !



Thanks jujuto. Just wondering how can you tell that it's authentic. To me it looked pretty good with all the tags and invoice etc, but my bf is a bit paranoid (esp since it's going to be a gift from him).


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks jujuto. Just wondering how can you tell that it's authentic. To me it looked pretty good with all the tags and invoice etc, but my bf is a bit paranoid (esp since it's going to be a gift from him).


 
Dear *TSquared2, *be careful about price though. I do not know the rate of AU dollar (my ebay page shows that it is very similar to US $,  but this same clutch is  on YSL site for *$395.00 *(pre-order). Although you can not buy from YSL if you are not in the US, I managed to find great parcel forwarding service for Australia and Canada and they order directly from YSL and send it to me. 

Unfortunatelly it is against the rules to share authentication details here because this site is monitored by manufacturers of fake bags, so we do not want to help that. 

All of us here have quite a few YSL bags and recognize details which are very specific for YSL bags. 

here is YSL site link to the clutch

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Logo/P-Y-Mail-Clutch-in-Black-Patent.aspx

780 AUD is waaaaaaaaaay too much, it is the identical clutch 

cheers, Vesna


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> Dear *TSquared2, *be careful about price though. I do not know the rate of AU dollar (my ebay page shows that it is very similar to US $,  but this same clutch is  on YSL site for *$395.00 *(pre-order). Although you can not buy from YSL if you are not in the US, I managed to find great parcel forwarding service for Australia and Canada and they order directly from YSL and send it to me.
> 
> Unfortunatelly it is against the rules to share authentication details here because this site is monitored by manufacturers of fake bags, so we do not want to help that.
> 
> All of us here have quite a few YSL bags and recognize details which are very specific for YSL bags.
> 
> here is YSL site link to the clutch
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Logo/P-Y-Mail-Clutch-in-Black-Patent.aspx
> 
> 780 AUD is waaaaaaaaaay too much, it is the identical clutch
> 
> cheers, Vesna



Thanks Vesna,

I didn't realise the rule about the authentication detail, thanks for letting me know.

I know that the exchange rate is very good at the moment, but wasn't sure how to order from the YSL website (which is where I first eyed the clutch) since I'm in Australia. And I also read that it wouldn't be available for some time, with the pre-order.

I've also done some research and it actually does retail close to $800 AUD, which is a ridiculous markup! But that's the nature of things here in Australia.

Thanks for all the input and help.


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks Vesna,
> 
> I didn't realise the rule about the authentication detail, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I know that the exchange rate is very good at the moment, but wasn't sure how to order from the YSL website (which is where I first eyed the clutch) since I'm in Australia. And I also read that it wouldn't be available for some time, with the pre-order.
> 
> I've also done some research and it actually does retail close to $800 AUD, which is a ridiculous markup! But that's the nature of things here in Australia.
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help.


 
Similar is happening in Canada..that is why some people made parcel forwarding firms and work really great. PM me if you want to share some experiences, I found information on Miu Miu sub-forum a year ago.


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Hello YSL experts  Could you please let me know if these are authentic?

Item: Yves St Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
Listing Number:150509812410
Seller: cococouturecollection
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b157aba

Item: Yves St Laurent Deep Violet Leather Downtown Tote
Listing Number:170555252738
Seller: texas.crossroads
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b5e2a002

Item: YSL Medium Y Bow Bowler Bag Black Leather
Listing Number:400137380321
Seller: 88caviar
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MEDIUM-Y-BO...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2a0be1e1

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## jujuto

Hi FaireDuShopping,

#1 : looks good to me.

# 2 : sorry, i can't view it (access blocked due to legal restrictions in my country). 

# 3 : 100 % authentic : it's the* large size* (not the medium). I have the medium size in grey leather.  It has 4 feet under the bag. The large size has 6. 

Regards, Julie.


----------



## vesna

FaireDuShopping said:


> Hello YSL experts  Could you please let me know if these are authentic?
> 
> Item: Yves St Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
> Listing Number:150509812410
> Seller: cococouturecollection
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b157aba
> 
> Item: Yves St Laurent Deep Violet Leather Downtown Tote
> Listing Number:170555252738
> Seller: texas.crossroads
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b5e2a002
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Y Bow Bowler Bag Black Leather
> Listing Number:400137380321
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MEDIUM-Y-BO...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2a0be1e1
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!


 

#2 is authentic, now it works


----------



## FaireDuShopping

vesna said:


> #2 is authentic, now it works


 
Thanks Vesna and Jujuto!!


----------



## vesna

FaireDuShopping said:


> Thanks Vesna and Jujuto!!


 
you are welcome


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Hi everyone, Thanks for your help in advance for looking at this!

Item:  YSL croc-embossed Muse II
Listing Number:  280580014487
Seller:  jeanie5263
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280580014487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

Iheartbags4ever said:


> Hi everyone, Thanks for your help in advance for looking at this!
> 
> Item: YSL croc-embossed Muse II
> Listing Number: 280580014487
> Seller: jeanie5263
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280580014487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
looks authentic, just you could ask her for a photo of the back of leather tag to compare serial number with paper tag. Cheers, V


----------



## ladybaby78

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Purse Handbag Tote
Listing Number: 270654548576
Seller: *kekbrother*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270654548576

Item: SL MUSE BAG BLACK SIZE LARGE!!! 
Listing Number: 230542433699
Seller: scottmeow 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-BL...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad665da3

Hi Please authenticate!  I am asking for more pics but right now is all i have.


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Purse Handbag Tote
> Listing Number: 270654548576
> Seller: *kekbrother*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270654548576
> 
> Item: SL MUSE BAG BLACK SIZE LARGE!!!
> Listing Number: 230542433699
> Seller: scottmeow
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-BAG-BL...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad665da3
> 
> Hi Please authenticate! I am asking for more pics but right now is all i have.


 
first bag has this link:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...48576&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

and it has only one distant photo. You will have to ask for close-up photos of leather tag front and back, lock and key and zipper pull in order to sa anything about authenticity

second bag has  better photos, but tag photos and serial number are missing


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

vesna said:


> looks authentic, just you could ask her for a photo of the back of leather tag to compare serial number with paper tag. Cheers, V


 
VESNA - Thank you for the quick reply!  Will take your advice!


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hello Ladies,

Would you please help me authenticate this YSL bag?

Thank you in advance!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ST TROPEZ HANDBAG BONE HANDLE
Listing Number: 170557971413
Seller: iluvchanel87 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b60c1bd5


----------



## roxanana

Item:$450 Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour Wallet Clutch
Listing Number:140469624915
Seller:bid-buy-sold
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140469624915&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks in advance!!!! Any info about this would he highly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## vesna

roxanana said:


> Item:$450 Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour Wallet Clutch
> Listing Number:140469624915
> Seller:bid-buy-sold
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140469624915&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks in advance!!!! Any info about this would he highly appreciated!!! Thanks


 
it looks  authentic, but I looked at the seller's history, it seems like the same wallet was sold in May 2010, and the buyer left a feedback "Very understanding."  In my ebay understanding that would mean that the buyer returned it, and the seller was understanding and accepted return. I was then thinking about the possible reason, and it seems to me that it  might be that imperfections (defects) which are mentioned in the auction, perhaps are larger than they look in photos. This is my scenario, but that it how I think on ebay, so I wanted to share that warning.

Cheers, V


----------



## roxanana

Oh wow you are GOOD!!!! Thank you I hadn't even noticed that thanks for letting me know about it!!! I definitely am going to ask. Because I didn't see many imperfections in the pictures to be honest but that must make sense. Thanks bunches i HIGHLY appreciate it!!!!! 




vesna said:


> it looks  authentic, but I looked at the seller's history, it seems like the same wallet was sold in May 2010, and the buyer left a feedback "Very understanding."  In my ebay understanding that would mean that the buyer returned it, and the seller was understanding and accepted return. I was then thinking about the possible reason, and it seems to me that it  might be that imperfections (defects) which are mentioned in the auction, perhaps are larger than they look in photos. This is my scenario, but that it how I think on ebay, so I wanted to share that warning.
> 
> Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this YSL bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ST TROPEZ HANDBAG BONE HANDLE
> Listing Number: 170557971413
> Seller: iluvchanel87
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b60c1bd5


 
it does look authentic, to be  100% sure, you could ask for a clear photo of the serial number on the leather tag back to compare with the one on paper tag.  I just do not like "private" listings, there is something not trasparent about them when you want to see the feedback and items sold in the past


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Hello all, are the YSLs sold here authentic? 

http://www.yslshoestore.com/

I'm sorry that this post is slightly off-format since I'm wondering more about the validity of the seller than a particular item. They're selling YSLs pretty cheap and stated that the shoes are of Italian origin, with no defects. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Hello all, are the YSLs sold here authentic?
> 
> http://www.yslshoestore.com/
> 
> I'm sorry that this post is slightly off-format since I'm wondering more about the validity of the seller than a particular item. They're selling YSLs pretty cheap and stated that the shoes are of Italian origin, with no defects. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Thank you in advance!



Your question was answered here in this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...-use-format-post-534837-149.html#post16955836


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Cosmopolitan said:


> Your question was answered here in this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...-use-format-post-534837-149.html#post16955836


Oh dear, my bad. That post did not show up when I last opened the thread. Thank you very much for pointing that out!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

love2shop_26 said:


> Hi,
> There's an Authenticate This YSL thread that you can also post this in, which is where it properly belongs.
> 
> But to answer your question, it's a FAKE site. Stay away!



Thank you very much for your help! I'll be sure to steer clear from it :okay:


----------



## sweetD

Hi! is this authentic?
Item:YSL downtown
Listing Number:180578063858
Seller: purses_and_frocks
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180578063858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

sweetD said:


> Hi! is this authentic?
> Item:YSL downtown
> Listing Number:180578063858
> Seller: purses_and_frocks
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180578063858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


 
sorry, no, it is fake


----------



## sweetD

vesna said:


> sorry, no, it is fake



thank you so much vesna for taking your time out to look...


----------



## willowthewhisp1

Hello, please would someone take a look at this bag and tell me if its a  fake like i suspect?
thank you

Item:*100% Authentic YSL Downtown Yves Saint Laurent  Bag*


Listing Number:250718897565
Seller:*prettyoun*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...718897565?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a6002c59d


----------



## jujuto

willowthewhisp1 said:


> Hello, please would someone take a look at this bag and tell me if its a  fake like i suspect?
> thank you
> 
> Item:*100% Authentic YSL Downtown Yves Saint Laurent  Bag*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:250718897565
> Seller:*prettyoun*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...718897565?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a6002c59d



Hi willowthewhisp1 !
Just compare with mine and it seemed to be authentic to me ...
"Lamps" inscription under the zip is for older version, I think ..
What do you think Vesna ? Bisous.


----------



## vesna

willowthewhisp1 said:


> Hello, please would someone take a look at this bag and tell me if its a fake like i suspect?
> thank you
> 
> Item:*100% Authentic YSL Downtown Yves Saint Laurent Bag*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:250718897565
> Seller:*prettyoun*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...718897565?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a6002c59d


----------



## vesna

sweetD said:


> thank you so much vesna for taking your time out to look...


----------



## xochochocho

Item: Muse hand bag
Listing Number: 320608286154
Seller: *hardcorex-c*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320608286154&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Im not sure if this is normal, but the heat serial number on the tag inside matches exactly another ysl bag listed in ebay..... do all muses have the same serial? Thanks. xo


----------



## bubbleloba

xochochocho said:


> Item: Muse hand bag
> Listing Number: 320608286154
> Seller: *hardcorex-c*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320608286154&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Im not sure if this is normal, but the heat serial number on the tag inside matches exactly another ysl bag listed in ebay..... do all muses have the same serial? Thanks. xo



Muses do have the same serial numbers.  156465 corresponds to a medium muse.  However, the listing is a bit sketchy...  The dimensions listed are off.  Mediums are 10" x 11" x 4".  Also, the MSRP is way off.  Mediums go for around $1200 (when it first came out, I believe the price was $1095), and not $2000 as the seller stated.  Last, the item is sold as is, which means, even if it's a fake, you won't be able to return it.  I would steer away from this one.


----------



## ellewoods

Item: Y S L BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH 'RED' 
Listing Number: 320603520307
Seller: zemoria123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t%2BLs8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Already purchased but wanted to get an opinion on this. Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

ellewoods said:


> Item: Y S L BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH 'RED'
> Listing Number: 320603520307
> Seller: zemoria123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t%2BLs8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: Already purchased but wanted to get an opinion on this. Thank you!!!


 
hi, I can not comment because it has only one distant photo (the other is identical) ...did you get it yet? If you did, please make soem photos and post them here, close-up of the clutch, signature inside, papers?


----------



## ellewoods

vesna said:


> hi, I can not comment because it has only one distant photo (the other is identical) ...did you get it yet? If you did, please make soem photos and post them here, close-up of the clutch, signature inside, papers?


 
I have these additional pics, if they help:














Thanks!


----------



## vesna

ellewoods said:


> I have these additional pics, if they help:
> Thanks!


 
great, this is a beautiful clutch, it does look authentic, congrats ! V


----------



## ellewoods

vesna said:


> great, this is a beautiful clutch, it does look authentic, congrats ! V


 
I thought so. Thanks for confirming Vesna!!


----------



## willowthewhisp1

jujuto said:


> Hi willowthewhisp1 !
> Just compare with mine and it seemed to be authentic to me ...
> "Lamps" inscription under the zip is for older version, I think ..
> What do you think Vesna ? Bisous.




Thank you Jujuto and Vesna!


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:200536933689
Listing Number:
Seller: *baruch2701* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-YSL-M...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb0eec539
Comments: please authenticate!  thanks!


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:130450884240
Listing Number:
Seller: mcoop1101
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f7a8690
Comments: please authenticate!  thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

ladybaby78 said:


> Item:200536933689
> Listing Number:
> Seller: *baruch2701*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-YSL-M...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb0eec539
> Comments: please authenticate!  thanks!



This one needs a close up of the leather tags (serial number) and lock hardware for authentication.


----------



## bubbleloba

ladybaby78 said:


> Item:130450884240
> Listing Number:
> Seller: mcoop1101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f7a8690
> Comments: please authenticate!  thanks!



The photos are a bit small to tell whether the bag is authentic.  Please ask the seller for bigger photos.  The serial number on the tag is accurate, but something about the border of the tag looks off.  It may just be the angle or flash, but we'll need better photos to authenticate.


----------



## ladybaby78

ok thank you very much Bubbleoba


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I purchased this bag today from a consignment shop. Can you please authenticate.
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/muse/

This one purchased online
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/downtown/

Thanks for your help.  Hopefully I did nto do a studpid thing


----------



## ifariarn

hi, please authenticate this! thanks  

Item:YSL-Black Patent "The Roady" hobo
Listing Number:130449159405
Seller:courtnie4771
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...159405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## vesna

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this bag today from a consignment shop. Can you please authenticate.
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/muse/
> 
> This one purchased online
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/downtown/
> 
> Thanks for your help. Hopefully I did nto do a studpid thing


 
hi *soleilbrun*, both look good to me, although I personally did not have a chance to see in real life brown muse with silver hardware....perhaps someone else could confirm ?


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> hi, please authenticate this! thanks
> 
> Item:YSL-Black Patent "The Roady" hobo
> Listing Number:130449159405
> Seller:courtnie4771
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...159405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
dear *ifariarn*, I can not see well clear tag on both sides, perhaps seller could make better photos? Could you ask?


----------



## glitterycupcake

Hello everyone! 

Any help with this would be appreciated, thank you in advance! 

_Item:_ YSL Bow Bag

_Listing Number_: 170560236104

_Seller_: Newcar168http://myworld.ebay.com/newcar168/

_Link_: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b62eaa48#ht_500wt_1156

The seller emailed me some additional pictures per my request, I'm not sure of how to attach them, but below are the links (please let me know if I should try to attach!) 

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1924.jpg
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1925.jpg
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1926.jpg
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1928.jpg
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1929.jpg

Thank you again... I'd love to take her home so to speak, but wanted the 'ok' first!


----------



## soleilbrun

vesna said:


> hi *soleilbrun*, both look good to me, although I personally did not have a chance to see in real life brown muse with silver hardware....perhaps someone else could confirm ?



Thank you Vesna.  The Muse is already in action.


----------



## jujuto

glitterycupcake said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Any help with this would be appreciated, thank you in advance!
> 
> _Item:_ YSL Bow Bag
> 
> _Listing Number_: 170560236104
> 
> _Seller_: Newcar168
> 
> _Link_: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b62eaa48#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> The seller emailed me some additional pictures per my request, I'm not sure of how to attach them, but below are the links (please let me know if I should try to attach!)
> 
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1924.jpg
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1925.jpg
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1926.jpg
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1928.jpg
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/newcar168/MISC/?action=view&current=IMG_1929.jpg
> 
> Thank you again... I'd love to take her home so to speak, but wanted the 'ok' first!



Hi glitterycupcake !
This Bow bag is authentic !
Regards, Julie.


----------



## jujuto

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this bag today from a consignment shop. Can you please authenticate.
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/muse/
> 
> This one purchased online
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/downtown/
> 
> Thanks for your help.  Hopefully I did nto do a studpid thing



Bonjour Soleilbrun !

Ton Downtown est effectivement authentique. Il provient d'une vente privée YSL : il y a un poinçon sur l'étiquette intérieure.

Je n'ai jamais vu un Muse camel avec la bijouterie laiton argentée. 
Il n'est pas vendu avec sa clochette où sont cachées les clés ?? 

Bonne continuation. Julie


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Muse Two Multicolour
Seller: maya3451
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_916wt_1141

Please ladies help me out! Can't miss out on yet another 
Oh and is this a medium? I've forgotten muse two measurements *oops*


----------



## jujuto

jen_sparro said:


> YSL Muse Two Multicolour
> Seller: maya3451
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_916wt_1141
> 
> Please ladies help me out! Can't miss out on yet another
> Oh and is this a medium? I've forgotten muse two measurements *oops*



Hi jen_sparro,
Yes, it's the medium size.
It looks good to me.
But the seller has bad feedback...
Regards, Julie.


----------



## jen_sparro

Merci Jujuto! Mmm you're right, after reading the feedback I might leave this one...


----------



## glitterycupcake

Thank you Julie!


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:130450884240
Listing Number:
Seller: mcoop1101
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item1e5f7a8690
Comments: please authenticate! thanks!  

I have attached bigger pictures.  Its hard because there is a size limit to the attachments.  i hope the attached helps.  Thank you very much!


----------



## jujuto

ladybaby78 said:


> Item:130450884240
> Listing Number:
> Seller: mcoop1101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item1e5f7a8690
> Comments: please authenticate! thanks!
> 
> I have attached bigger pictures.  Its hard because there is a size limit to the attachments.  i hope the attached helps.  Thank you very much!



Hi ladybaby78,
This Muse is authentic. $450 is good price : congrats.
Regards, Julie.


----------



## ladybaby78

thankssss


----------



## ladybaby78

someone beat me to it. im so sad!


----------



## soleilbrun

jujuto said:


> Bonjour Soleilbrun !
> 
> Ton Downtown est effectivement authentique. Il provient d'une vente privée YSL : il y a un poinçon sur l'étiquette intérieure.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu un Muse camel avec la bijouterie laiton argentée.
> Il n'est pas vendu avec sa clochette où sont cachées les clés ??
> 
> Bonne continuation. Julie


 
Hello Julie,
As for the muse, since no one has seen this Muse with silver hardware should I assume it is fake.  I just bought it yesterday and would like to try and return it to the consignment store if it's not real. It did not come with the clochette.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## angie_with_love

I wont this bag so much...


----------



## jujuto

ladybaby78 said:


> someone beat me to it. im so sad!



I am sorry ...


----------



## jujuto

soleilbrun said:


> Hello Julie,
> As for the muse, since no one has seen this Muse with silver hardware should I assume it is fake.  I just bought it yesterday and would like to try and return it to the consignment store if it's not real. It did not come with the clochette.
> 
> Merci en tout cas



J'ai vérifié les zip avec les nouveaux modèles avec bijouterie argentée, vérifié les coutures, l'étiquette intérieure ... aux vues de tous les éléments, ton Muse est un vrai. 
J'avais une mauvaise première impression concernant le cuir mais les nouvelles collections ont un cuir plus lisse et les photos accentuent ce côté lisse donc je pense que c'est normal.
Si tu veux te rassurer, ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est regarder ce qui est inscrit sur le revers du zip.
En conclusion, je pense que tu devrais le garder. Nous ne connaissons malheureusement pas toutes les combinaisons de Muse sorties (pour ma part).
Pour moi, c'est juste dommage qu'il ne soit pas vendu avec sa clochette...
J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.
Re-dis moi pour le zip.
Bonne soirée. Julie

=> I think this muse is authentic but all any other opinion should be welcome.

*@ Bubbleloba* : What do you think ?


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, I have already asked the seller for a pic of the back of the tag; how does the rest look?  thanks

Yves saint laurent YSl Roady gray patent leather bag
seller:  tummig
item number:  330492476203
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330492476203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jujuto

ifariarn said:


> Hi, I have already asked the seller for a pic of the back of the tag; how does the rest look?  thanks
> 
> Yves saint laurent YSl Roady gray patent leather bag
> seller:  tummig
> item number:  330492476203
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330492476203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi ifariarn,
Inner tag looks good but all the others pictures are so blurry ... i cannot see clearly the handle...
Regards, Julie.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, is this authentic?  thanks

New YSL Yves Saint laurent Y mail leather keychain look
seller:  koichisweetie
item number:  110605538332
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110605538332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jujuto

ifariarn said:


> Hi, is this authentic?  thanks
> 
> New YSL Yves Saint laurent Y mail leather keychain look
> seller:  koichisweetie
> item number:  110605538332
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110605538332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Yes, this one is authentic.
The seller hasn't the ysl box nor the authenticity card. I asked.


----------



## soleilbrun

jujuto said:


> J'ai vérifié les zip avec les nouveaux modèles avec bijouterie argentée, vérifié les coutures, l'étiquette intérieure ... aux vues de tous les éléments, ton Muse est un vrai.
> J'avais une mauvaise première impression concernant le cuir mais les nouvelles collections ont un cuir plus lisse et les photos accentuent ce côté lisse donc je pense que c'est normal.
> Si tu veux te rassurer, ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est regarder ce qui est inscrit sur le revers du zip.
> En conclusion, je pense que tu devrais le garder. Nous ne connaissons malheureusement pas toutes les combinaisons de Muse sorties (pour ma part).
> Pour moi, c'est juste dommage qu'il ne soit pas vendu avec sa clochette...
> J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.
> Re-dis moi pour le zip.
> Bonne soirée. Julie
> 
> => I think this muse is authentic but all any other opinion should be welcome.
> 
> *@ Bubbleloba* : What do you think ?


 
Hello Julie,
The leather is infact a lot more supple than I imagined it might be. I include photos of the backsides of the zipper.  I will call the consignment shop to see if maybe they have the clochette somewhere in the shop.  I also did not get the dust bag, maybe they are still there somewhere.  I guess I got over excited and ran with the bag!

Here's the link with the zipper photos.
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/muse/

Thank you for your time and thorough work!


----------



## jujuto

soleilbrun said:


> Hello Julie,
> The leather is infact a lot more supple than I imagined it might be. I include photos of the backsides of the zipper.  I will call the consignment shop to see if maybe they have the clochette somewhere in the shop.  I also did not get the dust bag, maybe they are still there somewhere.  I guess I got over excited and ran with the bag!
> 
> Here's the link with the zipper photos.
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/muse/
> 
> Thank you for your time and thorough work!



Thanks for the last pictures.
Zip are okay for me.
So, i confirm that your Muse is real.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## soleilbrun

Merci,
ca fait vraiment plaisir!!!!!


----------



## shooolin

hi all!

Any help authenticating this bag would be really helpful! thanks!

Item: YSL Muse 2

Seller: on ebay

Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...499278349?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item255e80a20d

Comments: The croc print doesnt look good. it looks a bit off, cos I have the blue version of this bag (the one in the kate moss advert), and there are more variations in colour. but i could be wrong.

please help!

TIA!



xx

Shoo


----------



## vesna

shooolin said:


> hi all!
> 
> Any help authenticating this bag would be really helpful! thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2
> 
> Seller: on ebay
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...499278349?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item255e80a20d
> 
> Comments: The croc print doesnt look good. it looks a bit off, cos I have the blue version of this bag (the one in the kate moss advert), and there are more variations in colour. but i could be wrong.
> 
> please help!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Shoo


 
hi, it looks good to me, but to be sure we need to ask the seller for few more photos - inner leather tag front and back, clear photos and the back of the zipper pull with engraving. Also, close-up of the central metal foot on the bottom of the bag. Cheers, V


----------



## carpedium_2004

Hello .. can someone pls help me authenticate this bag. I have never seen this type of YSL zipper... is it a new version?

Item name: YSL perforated easy bag
Item number: 110605629147
Seller ID: simpseapics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...605629147?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19c09bf6db

comment: I have additional photo of the serial number but its not that clear. Seller said she doesnt have a camera so used a camera phone instead .. The serial number is: 208314.001998 . One more question is the the small or the medium easy? She gave the size as :  7"H x 12" W x 6"D  ... Many thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

carpedium_2004 said:


> Hello .. can someone pls help me authenticate this bag. I have never seen this type of YSL zipper... is it a new version?
> 
> Item name: YSL perforated easy bag
> Item number: 110605629147
> Seller ID: simpseapics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...605629147?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19c09bf6db
> 
> comment: I have additional photo of the serial number but its not that clear. Seller said she doesnt have a camera so used a camera phone instead .. The serial number is: 208314.001998 . One more question is the the small or the medium easy? She gave the size as : 7"H x 12" W x 6"D ... Many thanks in advance


 
I am very suspicious here, tag does not look good at all unless it is photographed under strange angle and the light is poor. before any decision, she would need to send you clear photos of front and back of the tag as well as bottom of the zipper head with engraving. YSL has new zipper pulls like these, but I am not sure about this bag without better photos. You can see the zipper here:

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/EASY-BAG-p-12154.html#

(enlarge the photo with zippers )

As for the size, here is the note from YSL reference library:

*************f0000]YSL appears to have changed the Easy size names between 2008 and 2009. 

2008 SIZE NAMES
Medium = 12" wide
Large = 15" wide

CURRENT SIZE NAMES
Small = 12" wide
Medium = 15" wide[/COLOR]* 
BTW, pretty Bays in your avatar


----------



## summermay0101

Item:Yves St Laurent handbag 
seller: auctionqueen-69 
item number: 190462185930
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-St-Laure...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item2c586e51ca

Item:Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT Rive Gauche Tote Bag
seller: dylovems
item number: 110607109117
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YVES-SAINT...117?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0b28bfd

Are any of these Rive Gauche real? Thanks


----------



## ladybaby78

Item number: 270657240416
Seller: *holyglamolee* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270657240416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: please authenticate. i will post 3 more pics in another reply.

thanks so much!


----------



## ladybaby78

Item number: 270657240416
Seller: *holyglamolee* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: please authenticate. i will post 3 more pics in another reply.

thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item number: 270657240416
> Seller: *holyglamolee*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comments: please authenticate. i will post 3 more pics in another reply.
> 
> thanks so much!


 
looks good


----------



## ladybaby78

thanks so much!!


----------



## Marchee

hi! Just wanted to know if this is also the thread that authenticates YSL shoes? YSL tribute sandals to be exact. TIA!


----------



## pacosophie

vesna said:


> hi, it looks good to me, but to be sure we need to ask the seller for few more photos - inner leather tag front and back, clear photos and the back of the zipper pull with engraving. Also, close-up of the central metal foot on the bottom of the bag. Cheers, V


 Hi Shoolin! Vesna alway helped me finding the real YSL MUSE TWO of the same colour you're looking for... If I can give you an advice, I'll stay away from this seller, as he sold the SAME bag last September to a Hong Kong seller...and if you check at the sides of the bag, you can see it is not as soft and "creamy" like your YSL MUSE TWO... This is just my opinion.
Look at the pics Vesna kindly sent to me and compare with this one:


----------



## pacosophie

pacosophie said:


> Hi Shoolin! Vesna alway helped me finding the real YSL MUSE TWO of the same colour you're looking for... If I can give you an advice, I'll stay away from this seller, as he sold the SAME bag last September to a Hong Kong seller...and if you check at the sides of the bag, you can see it is not as soft and "creamy" like your YSL MUSE TWO... This is just my opinion.
> Look at the pics Vesna kindly sent to me and compare with this one:


----------



## kvwel

Item  280583069262
Seller   heuser_s
Link  http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mjxVDpqot1ANyV9Cvnl2n3g/140.jpg
and
Item  130440214962
Seller t-34flygirl 
Link   http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-BLACK-PATENT-HANDBAG-GORGEOUS 

Hi Ladies could you please tell me if these two are authentic?  The 2nd listing has just expired but I am certain they will be relisting.
Thank you for your guidance....


----------



## vesna

kvwel said:


> Item 280583069262
> Seller heuser_s
> Link http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mjxVDpqot1ANyV9Cvnl2n3g/140.jpg
> and
> Item 130440214962
> Seller t-34flygirl
> Link http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-BLACK-PATENT-HANDBAG-GORGEOUS
> 
> Hi Ladies could you please tell me if these two are authentic? The 2nd listing has just expired but I am certain they will be relisting.
> Thank you for your guidance....


 
dear *kvwel*, fellow Canadia , the first is linked to one photo which is too far, and the other was removed alltogether. Please, check if those are correct links. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Hi Shoolin! Vesna alway helped me finding the real YSL MUSE TWO of the same colour you're looking for... If I can give you an advice, I'll stay away from this seller, as he sold the SAME bag last September to a Hong Kong seller...and if you check at the sides of the bag, you can see it is not as soft and "creamy" like your YSL MUSE TWO... This is just my opinion.
> Look at the pics Vesna kindly sent to me and compare with this one:


 
GREAT eye *pacosophie* !!!!!!

What happened to yours? I was confussed when it ended abruptly.


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> thanks so much!!


 
you are welcome


----------



## kvwel

Sorry Vesna...should have double checked the link.  This one works!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280583069262&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
and
the second as mentioned is completed auction but this link should take you so you can click "see full description"
Thanks so much....what part of Canada are you in??
http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ed7b9b2


----------



## vesna

kvwel said:


> Sorry Vesna...should have double checked the link. This one works!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280583069262&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> and
> the second as mentioned is completed auction but this link should take you so you can click "see full description"
> Thanks so much....what part of Canada are you in??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ed7b9b2


 
Both look good and both seem like fine sellers  I am in Winnipeg ! Just got chill after such amazing weather.


----------



## vesna

Marchee said:


> hi! Just wanted to know if this is also the thread that authenticates YSL shoes? YSL tribute sandals to be exact. TIA!


 
Hi *Marchee*, we rarely have anyone here who would authenticate shoes. Best would be to post in "glass slipper" forum. Perhaps someone here who has tributes might help as well. No harm in posting here and there


----------



## kvwel

Thank you Vesna for your help.  I originally want the bag in black leather but I saw the patent and got all excited.  Haven't had a patent in a while, hope its not the same as years ago, where they would crack!
I am in Southern Ontario....and they are calling for nice weather next week, fingers crossed!


----------



## vesna

Hey *kvwel*, I just got myself a patent Downtown knowing how amazing YSL patent is, and now I am waiting impatiently for it. Just for rain, which is not often here, for deep winter I have suede bags, but never had anything suited for rain and slush. Hope you will get your patent


----------



## summermay0101

kbi said:


> Item:Yves St Laurent handbag
> seller: auctionqueen-69
> item number: 190462185930
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-St-Laure...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item2c586e51ca
> 
> Item:Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT Rive Gauche Tote Bag
> seller: dylovems
> item number: 110607109117
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YVES-SAINT...117?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0b28bfd
> 
> Are any of these Rive Gauche real? Thanks



Could someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hi Everyone!

So, I purchased a pair of YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Kid Navy over ebay and just wanted to double-check the authenticity.  Everything in the pictures seems to check out okay, the only thing that has me mildly concerned upon receiving them is that they are missing the serial identification number that is typically seen in the inside side portion of the shoe (as is the case with my other Tribtoo's). However, the serial identification appears on the side of the box and is labeled as such: 208786 B8100 1041.  Also, the seller I purchased these from was extremely confident that these were authentic as she said that she purchased them from another very reliable seller on ebay who had purchased them from net-a-porter.com.  On the box, there is a bar code that reads: 8031694575.  Does anyone else have these shoes from net-a-porter?  Thanks in advance for all of your help, I really appreciate it!!

--Erin

Quote: Kindly authenticate my YSL Tribtoo's. 

Item: YSL Tribtoo 105 Pump in Kid Scamosciato Navy/Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: kkenterprises
Link: (pictures attached)
Comments: Serial identification number missing?

P.S. Just let me know if you need any additional pictures and I will post them ASAP! Thanks again everyone for your help, I am still very new to TPF and really appreciate it!


----------



## Emmiko

Item:Yves St Laurent handbag 
seller: *mrsmamo*
item number: 150511522180
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Borsa-Bag-Donna...0511522180?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item230b2f9184


Can you tell me about this bag?Is it authentic?many thanks
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item2c586e51ca


----------



## jujuto

kbi said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you



Hi Kbi,

#1 : looks good to me. But to be sure, please can you ask to the seller a picture of the inner tag with serial number.

#2 : pictures are blurry... Label looks good but idem to be sure we need to see:
the inner tag with serial number, and zipper. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jujuto

Emmiko said:


> Item:Yves St Laurent handbag
> seller: *mrsmamo*
> item number: 150511522180
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Borsa-Bag-Donna...0511522180?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item230b2f9184
> 
> 
> Can you tell me about this bag?Is it authentic?many thanks



Hi Emmiko,

Please, could you ask to the seller other pictures. To authenticate this Easy, we would like to see inner tag with serial number close-up and the zipper.
TIA. Julie


----------



## mimibajiduh

if i get this, it will be my first ysl purchase. please let me know if this is authentic or not because i know nothing about ysl bags.


----------



## summermay0101

jujuto said:


> Hi Kbi,
> 
> #1 : looks good to me. But to be sure, please can you ask to the seller a picture of the inner tag with serial number.
> 
> #2 : pictures are blurry... Label looks good but idem to be sure we need to see:
> the inner tag with serial number, and zipper.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Thank you for the reply. I have requested the additional pictures.


----------



## satirist

Hi ladies,

Was wondering about the authenticity of a couple of bags:

1)
Item: AUTH YSL MUSE EMBOSSED MEDIUM BAG RET$1550 SOLD OUT!
Item Seller: semira22
Item No: 260686472796
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2235wt_1141

2) The item's ended it's listing but I was really wondering about this one...

Item: Yves SAINT LAURENT MUSE (rare) fuchsia bag NEW
Item Seller: malvintjaja
Item No: 130447841485
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f4c18cd#ht_500wt_1156

TYVM!!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 
I was wondering if these YSL heels were authenticate. Please help me authenticate it!

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent LAUREN Pumps Shoes 36/37/38/41
Item no: 270658473995
Seller id: trenduet

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sai...Shoes&var=&hash=item84b7446642#ht_4398wt_1141

I know that this forum primarily deals with bags but it'd be great if anyone could help me with these!

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## vesna

satirist said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Was wondering about the authenticity of a couple of bags:
> 
> 1)
> Item: AUTH YSL MUSE EMBOSSED MEDIUM BAG RET$1550 SOLD OUT!
> Item Seller: semira22
> Item No: 260686472796
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2235wt_1141
> 
> 2) The item's ended it's listing but I was really wondering about this one...
> 
> Item: Yves SAINT LAURENT MUSE (rare) fuchsia bag NEW
> Item Seller: malvintjaja
> Item No: 130447841485
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f4c18cd#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> TYVM!!


 
#1 looks authentic
#2 so far looks good, but in order to be certain, we would require photos of inner tag front and back and a paper that has serial number to compare with the back of leather tag number


----------



## vesna

mimibajiduh said:


> if i get this, it will be my first ysl purchase. please let me know if this is authentic or not because i know nothing about ysl bags.


 
details (hardware and tag) look good to me, although I have not seen the bag in real life. I am hoping that someone who has Kahala would chime in


----------



## summermay0101

jujuto said:


> Hi Kbi,
> 
> #1 : looks good to me. But to be sure, please can you ask to the seller a picture of the inner tag with serial number.
> 
> #2 : pictures are blurry... Label looks good but idem to be sure we need to see:
> the inner tag with serial number, and zipper.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I just got a reply from seller #1 saying "Hi I am away for the weekend so I cant do you any photos if you check the questions and answers at the bottom of the page you wil see the serial no. someone else asked for the serial no . hope this helps" serial number is : 169366.486628.

I dont know if that helps . Should i bid or not? Thanks.


----------



## Emmiko

jujuto said:


> Hi Emmiko,
> 
> Please, could you ask to the seller other pictures. To authenticate this Easy, we would like to see inner tag with serial number close-up and the zipper.
> TIA. Julie




jujuto,thank you very much!


----------



## satirist

TYVVVM vesna


----------



## jujuto

kbi said:


> I just got a reply from seller #1 saying "Hi I am away for the weekend so I cant do you any photos if you check the questions and answers at the bottom of the page you wil see the serial no. someone else asked for the serial no . hope this helps" serial number is : 169366.486628.
> 
> I dont know if that helps . Should i bid or not? Thanks.



Hi,
I have checked it again and I think you should bid because it looks authentic to me and it is a great price !
Personally, I haven't a Rive Gauche in my collection. But Vesna has one and maybe she could verify the serial number ...

What do you think about it Vesna ?


----------



## peggysummer

hi ladies please please help 

Item: BN YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
Seller ID: octobernostalgia
Item number:330489577885
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489577885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!!


----------



## jujuto

peggysummer said:


> hi ladies please please help
> 
> Item: BN YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Two Tone Large Bag
> Seller ID: octobernostalgia
> Item number:330489577885
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489577885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!!



Hi peggysummer,
This Muse II is authentic. 
Regards, Julie.


----------



## peppiness76

Could someone please be kind enough and authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4887758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_898

seller name: eshopyy


----------



## peppiness76

Sorry for the bad format above

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT GREYISH BLUE HANDBAG W DUST BAG
Seller ID: eshopyy
Item number: 280584887758
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_500wt_898


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> I have checked it again and I think you should bid because it looks authentic to me and it is a great price !
> Personally, I haven't a Rive Gauche in my collection. But Vesna has one and maybe she could verify the serial number ...
> 
> What do you think about it Vesna ?


 
Hi *Jujuto* and *kbi*, I was hesitating to conclude anything about this bag because hardware details lookg good, even the tag BUT, I have never seen tag that is not black in Rive Gauche, I have tan glazed and ivory, and boh have classic tag which is black pn black satin lining inside. The photo of this tag and lining does not look anything like that. I really do not know and woul dnot go for it until she sends you additional proof.


----------



## vesna

peppiness76 said:


> Sorry for the bad format above
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT GREYISH BLUE HANDBAG W DUST BAG
> Seller ID: eshopyy
> Item number: 280584887758
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_500wt_898


 
looks authentic, good photos

(in the first message link works well - in this one is showing removed listing)


----------



## mimibajiduh

vesna said:


> details (hardware and tag) look good to me, although I have not seen the bag in real life. I am hoping that someone who has Kahala would chime in



thank you!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, how does this bag look?  thank you.

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Roady textured leather bag
seller; esavings247
item number:  330493533368
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2f31cb8


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> Hi *Jujuto* and *kbi*, I was hesitating to conclude anything about this bag because hardware details lookg good, even the tag BUT, I have never seen tag that is not black in Rive Gauche, I have tan glazed and ivory, and boh have classic tag which is black pn black satin lining inside. The photo of this tag and lining does not look anything like that. I really do not know and woul dnot go for it until she sends you additional proof.



Hi Vesna, 
I am really confused. 
I see a black inner tag ...   i don't understand ... 
I think there is a light's reflection.  Lining and tag are in differents shades of black.
I would go for it.


----------



## jujuto

ifariarn said:


> Hi, how does this bag look?  thank you.
> 
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Roady textured leather bag
> seller; esavings247
> item number:  330493533368
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2f31cb8



Hi ifariarn,
Sorry i don't know. I've never seen a Roady IRL :shame:
You should wait the experts opinion.
I am frightened by the seller's negative feedback ... be careful.
Regards, Julie


----------



## casta

Hi
I wondering if you could help me to authenticate this YSL wallet, I found it in a estate sale last week
Thanks in advance


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, please help with this bag; the last one was scooped up so quickly.  Thanks

Ysl bronze leather hobo shoulder shoulder bag nwt
seller: knewshuz
item number:  260688957240
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-bronze-leat...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb245cf38


----------



## ladybaby78

realized bag was already posted.


----------



## ladybaby78

more pics


----------



## saff

Hello, can you kind ladies please help authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL blue medium Downtown tote bag
Seller ID: newlalabee 
Item number:250721618873
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-b...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a602c4bb9


----------



## summermay0101

vesna said:


> Hi *Jujuto* and *kbi*, I was hesitating to conclude anything about this bag because hardware details lookg good, even the tag BUT, I have never seen tag that is not black in Rive Gauche, I have tan glazed and ivory, and boh have classic tag which is black pn black satin lining inside. The photo of this tag and lining does not look anything like that. I really do not know and woul dnot go for it until she sends you additional proof.



Hey *Jujuto* and *Vesna* , i asked the seller about the inner tag color and she said it was brown. So i compared it to the other tan Rive Gauche and that had a Black tag. So just to be on the safe side i will pass on it. Thank you for the help ladies.


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, please help with this bag; the last one was scooped up so quickly. Thanks
> 
> Ysl bronze leather hobo shoulder shoulder bag nwt
> seller: knewshuz
> item number: 260688957240
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-bronze-leat...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb245cf38


 
sorry *ifariarn, *I saw it late, it is a good bag, I am so sorry if you did not get it


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Hello, can you kind ladies please help authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL blue medium Downtown tote bag
> Seller ID: newlalabee
> Item number:250721618873
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-b...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a602c4bb9


 
hi saff  it is a good authentic bag, amazing really...but note that it is a SMALL downtown, NOT medium 
small = 12H x 14W x 8D
medium is 14" high
 cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

kbi said:


> Hey *Jujuto* and *Vesna* , i asked the seller about the inner tag color and she said it was brown. So i compared it to the other tan Rive Gauche and that had a Black tag. So just to be on the safe side i will pass on it. Thank you for the help ladies.


 
I would do the same, because fakes are REALLY good these days with even real YSL or Lampo zippers ... maybe some do have tags in other colors, but I would not risk


----------



## vesna

casta said:


> Hi
> I wondering if you could help me to authenticate this YSL wallet, I found it in a estate sale last week
> Thanks in advance


 
looks like the one I had long time ago. I do not have it any more, but it looks identical, authentic.


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, how does this bag look? thank you.
> 
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Roady textured leather bag
> seller; esavings247
> item number: 330493533368
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2f31cb8


 
This was a good roady, but *Jujuto* was right, would not risk for that money: seller's reputation for "not reported damage" and "not as described"


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> sorry *ifariarn, *I saw it late, it is a good bag, I am so sorry if you did not get it


 

Hi Vesna, thank you so much!! I bought this bag but did not pay pending your authentication!! Thanks again!!


----------



## casta

vesna said:


> looks like the one I had long time ago. I do not have it any more, but it looks identical, authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## pacosophie

Here it is my new, just arrived Muse two! I know it's not the correct thread where post the pics, but I really have to thank the YSL authenticators, as they helped me to find this wonderful, soft bag!!! Thank you, thank you, thak youuuu!!! (More pics on "pics of your ysl muse two" thread!)


----------



## vesna

pacosophie said:


> Here it is my new, just arrived Muse two! I know it's not the correct thread where post the pics, but I really have to thank the YSL authenticators, as they helped me to find this wonderful, soft bag!!! Thank you, thank you, thak youuuu!!! (More pics on "pics of your ysl muse two" thread!)


 
OMG !!!!!!  *pacosophie*, it is GORGEOUS, worth every effort, and  such a long patience !!!!  CONGRATS, you have one of the ultimate beauties in Muse II world. V


----------



## ambrusia

Item:YSL 'Roady' Black Textured Leather Hobo Handbag
Listing Number:220692810541
Seller:assignmentconsignment
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220692810541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: Could anyone please take a look and authenticate this? Thank you.


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> Item:YSL 'Roady' Black Textured Leather Hobo Handbag
> Listing Number:220692810541
> Seller:assignmentconsignment
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220692810541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: Could anyone please take a look and authenticate this? Thank you.


 
I believe that it is authentic, but could not see the leather - bad photos. At least tag was photographed well. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## ambrusia

vesna said:


> I believe that it is authentic, but could not see the leather - bad photos. At least tag was photographed well. Cheers, Vesna



Thank you, I asked seller for more pics.


----------



## ambrusia

Item:YSL 2010 Muse Large Dome Classic Chic Great Price! NWT
Listing Number:260687461233
Seller:jet512
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-2010-Muse-L...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb22efb71
Comments: Please help with authentication. Thanks.


----------



## ambrusia

Item:NWT 100% AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE LARGE NUBUCK EMBOSSED
Listing Number:150516769030
Seller:mongolfiere10
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENT...030?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b7fa106
Comments: Could anyone please authenticate this? Thanks ahead!


----------



## missbaggy

Hi,
Can you plse help me authenticate the below? Thank you so much!!!

Item: Grey Roady
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2e2fb2b
Seller: tummig
Item No.: 330492476203


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> Item:YSL 2010 Muse Large Dome Classic Chic Great Price! NWT
> Listing Number:260687461233
> Seller:jet512
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-2010-Muse-L...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb22efb71
> Comments: Please help with authentication. Thanks.


  authentic


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> Item:NWT 100% AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE LARGE NUBUCK EMBOSSED
> Listing Number:150516769030
> Seller:mongolfiere10
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENT...030?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b7fa106
> Comments: Could anyone please authenticate this? Thanks ahead!


 
looks good, I would personally just ask the seller for clear close-up photos of serial number on the tag and paper tag. I could not see well, perhaps you can see if they are the same?


----------



## saff

vesna said:


> hi saff  it is a good authentic bag, amazing really...but note that it is a SMALL downtown, NOT medium
> small = 12H x 14W x 8D
> medium is 14" high
> cheers, Vesna



Thanks so much, Vesna! Yes I noticed she got the size wrong


----------



## vesna

missbaggy said:


> Hi,
> Can you plse help me authenticate the below? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item: Grey Roady
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf2e2fb2b
> Seller: tummig
> Item No.: 330492476203


 
please, ask seller for the photo (clear) of leather tag and the back of it. If she does have the receipt, paper tag with serial number would be great too. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

saff said:


> Thanks so much, Vesna! Yes I noticed she got the size wrong


 
but it is a stunning bag isn't it ?


----------



## the_russian21

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Blcak Patent Leather Handbag

Listing Number: 380273972437

Seller: tirezoneusa

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item588a1854d5#ht_2194wt_1046


Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Majorelle.  It's listed as new without tags.
Thank you!


----------



## pacosophie

vesna said:


> OMG !!!!!! *pacosophie*, it is GORGEOUS, worth every effort, and such a long patience !!!! CONGRATS, you have one of the ultimate beauties in Muse II world. V


 :tpfrox:


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate these Tribute pumps? Thank you so much!!!

Item: YSL TRIBUTE Platform Shoes Sandals Heels Brown Tan 35 5

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320614050042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller: place_dauphine 

Item No.: 320614050042


----------



## ambrusia

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you Vesna!


----------



## ambrusia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150516769030

The seller posted additional pics, please take a look at them. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150516769030
> 
> The seller posted additional pics, please take a look at them. Thanks!


 
looks great to me


----------



## STEPETTE

Hello,
Can you authenticate this bag for mehttp://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190466049410&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://


----------



## STEPETTE

and this one other.
Many thankshttp://http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190465816317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## STEPETTE

Sorry wrong linkhttp://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190465816317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://


----------



## vesna

STEPETTE said:


> Sorry wrong linkhttp://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190465816317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://


 
Welcome *STEPETTE,* this one looks good

please post in the format from the first post in this thread, so that others can easily find if a certain bag was already authenticated:

Quote:
Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: 

cheers, V


----------



## vesna

STEPETTE said:


> Hello,
> Can you authenticate this bag for mehttp://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190466049410&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://


 
this one needs additional photos to see if it is authentic - innet leather tag front and back with serial number, zipper pulls and a bottom of a zipper head with engraving


----------



## STEPETTE

Many thanks Vesna, i will ask for further photos for the muse and I will buy the Roady
Cheers
stepette


----------



## STEPETTE

Sorry to have made a mistake in posting the link in the wrong format
I 'm new on the forum, french and not very fluent in english.
Many thanks again
Stepette


----------



## the_russian21

* YSL  Majorelle Black Patent Handbag*


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Blcak Patent Leather Handbag

Listing Number: 380273972437

Seller: tirezoneusa

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ht_2194wt_1046


Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Majorelle. It's listed as new without tags.
Thank you!


----------



## jujuto

STEPETTE said:


> Sorry to have made a mistake in posting the link in the wrong format
> I 'm new on the forum, french and not very fluent in english.
> Many thanks again
> Stepette



Salut Stepette !
Bienvenue sur le forum. Moi aussi je suis française et complètement nulle en anglais  tu vas voir c'est très sympa ici.
Dès que tu auras des photos de l'étiquette intérieure avec le numéro de série et de la fermeture éclair, avec Vesna on pourra vérifier ton sac.
Bonne soirée. Julie


----------



## jujuto

the_russian21 said:


> * YSL  Majorelle Black Patent Handbag*
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Blcak Patent Leather Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 380273972437
> 
> Seller: tirezoneusa
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...ht_2194wt_1046
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Majorelle. It's listed as new without tags.
> Thank you!



Hi,
I cannot see the bid. Wrong link ? Thanks.


----------



## vesna

STEPETTE said:


> Sorry to have made a mistake in posting the link in the wrong format
> I 'm new on the forum, french and not very fluent in english.
> Many thanks again
> Stepette


 
welcome *STEPETTE*, I see that Jujuto and you will become good friends  English is my second language too


----------



## Maiken

I bought this bag recently in a thrift shop, it is old, and .. big. Does anyone know if it's real?


----------



## vesna

Maiken said:


> I bought this bag recently in a thrift shop, it is old, and .. big. Does anyone know if it's real?


 
hi Maiken, can you post any close-up photos of tag, hardware engraving, lining, please, I can not tell like this at all, because I have never seen this bag, but details can tell a lot.


----------



## redskater

Item:Auth YSL muse M dk choc. patent leather
Listing Number:270660853484
Seller: peggylowery
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Muse-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04a4deec#ht_500wt_1156

do I need additional pics for auth?


----------



## bubbleloba

redskater said:


> Item:Auth YSL muse M dk choc. patent leather
> Listing Number:270660853484
> Seller: peggylowery
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Muse-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04a4deec#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> do I need additional pics for auth?



Looks promising.  But please ask the seller for close up photos of the lock and zippers for authentication.  Also a photo of the dustbag if it's available.  

On a side note, I noticed the seller did not guarantee authenticity (it's not noted in the listing and she does not accept returns).  You may want to inquire about this just in case.


----------



## redskater

bubbleloba said:


> Looks promising.  But please ask the seller for close up photos of the lock and zippers for authentication.  Also a photo of the dustbag if it's available.
> 
> On a side note, I noticed the seller did not guarantee authenticity (it's not noted in the listing and she does not accept returns).  You may want to inquire about this just in case.



thanks, will do!


----------



## vesna

redskater said:


> Item:Auth YSL muse M dk choc. patent leather
> Listing Number:270660853484
> Seller: peggylowery
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Muse-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04a4deec#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> do I need additional pics for auth?


 
it does look good, but ask for clear photo of leather tag front as well as zipper: pull and bottom of the zipper head with engraving

OH, just noticed *Bubbleoba* alteady told you, and she is right about authenticity

also seller has in her feedback the  star showing that her items were not always as described


----------



## JeansLover

Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item: YSL Black tote
Item No:280587071809
Seller ID: wonderstarlight
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280587071809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## redskater

vesna said:


> it does look good, but ask for clear photo of leather tag front as well as zipper: pull and bottom of the zipper head with engraving
> 
> OH, just noticed *Bubbleoba* alteady told you, and she is right about authenticity
> 
> also seller has in her feedback the  star showing that her items were not always as described



thanks for the head's up, I didn't know that about the star.  I usually spend my time authenticating Bals and don't know much about what to look for in ysl, but I'm learning.


----------



## vesna

JeansLover said:


> Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item: YSL Black tote
> Item No:280587071809
> Seller ID: wonderstarlight
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280587071809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
hi, it looks good ont he first sight, but I would really like to see leather tag close-up photo front and back with serial number to compare with the paper tag...looks like it is a fine seller


----------



## vesna

redskater said:


> thanks for the head's up, I didn't know that about the star. I usually spend my time authenticating Bals and don't know much about what to look for in ysl, but I'm learning.


 
*redskater*, you are real Bal diva, you have an amazign collection of fine Bals


----------



## redskater

redskater said:


> Item:Auth YSL muse M dk choc. patent leather
> Listing Number:270660853484
> Seller: peggylowery
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Muse-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04a4deec#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> do I need additional pics for auth?



here's a link to the new pics she sent.  She did say that she guarantees authenticity.  She's out of town and didn't have a pic of the dust bag but said it was black silky without logo.

http://s590.photobucket.com/albums/ss345/redskater/ysl chocolate patent muse/

Thanks *vesna* yes, I am kind of addicted to my bals but I'm starting to lust after a couple of ysl's now too!


----------



## bubbleloba

^Hi *redskater*, photobucket is requesting a login to access the photos you've posted...


----------



## redskater

bubbleloba said:


> ^Hi *redskater*, photobucket is requesting a login to access the photos you've posted...



 try this:
2cutecats


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hi Ladies!

Would you please authenticate this YSL Easy bag?  

Thank you in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Lizard Suede Satchel
Item No: 270656064935
Seller ID: fashion--vip 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270656064935&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## bubbleloba

redskater said:


> try this:
> 2cutecats



Looks authentic.


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Would you please authenticate this YSL Easy bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Lizard Suede Satchel
> Item No: 270656064935
> Seller ID: fashion--vip
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270656064935&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 
looks good to me


----------



## PurseFan2010

Thank you very much, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Thank you very much, Vesna!


 
you are welcome


----------



## JeansLover

vesna said:


> hi, it looks good ont he first sight, but I would really like to see leather tag close-up photo front and back with serial number to compare with the paper tag...looks like it is a fine seller




Thank you for the help Vesna. I've ask for the pictures you stated. Hopefully she's get back to me soon.


----------



## redskater

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic.



thanks so much, I thought so too!


----------



## coclarke

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Handbag
Listing Number: 160500770847
Seller:trixie88 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2366wt_907

Comments: Serial number: 20511895361

I already bought this beautiful bag but am concerned over a few little details like how the leather loops beneath each ring that attaches the horn are absent.  Also, the stitching is ever-so-slightly messy (or is it just me?) and the labels on the inside may be different than other authentic ones...
I trust this seller because of great feedback but am concerned its authenticity may effect its value.  It sure is beautiful regardless!  What do you think?  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## vesna

coclarke said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Handbag
> Listing Number: 160500770847
> Seller:trixie88
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2366wt_907
> 
> Comments: Serial number: 20511895361
> 
> I already bought this beautiful bag but am concerned over a few little details like how the leather loops beneath each ring that attaches the horn are absent. Also, the stitching is ever-so-slightly messy (or is it just me?) and the labels on the inside may be different than other authentic ones...
> I trust this seller because of great feedback but am concerned its authenticity may effect its value. It sure is beautiful regardless! What do you think? Thanks for your help!!!


 
I am concerned about the tag because I have never seen this type of tag on Mombasa, as well as the way the horn is attached (like you have noticed).


----------



## danse

Hi, this is my very first time here so please forgive my clumsiness! and please help me authenticate this as i am thinking of getting this as a 21st present to myself! it'll be so terrible if it's a fake! thank you

Item: YSL leather bag clutch
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...401699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_485wt_1158
Comments:


----------



## vesna

danse said:


> Hi, this is my very first time here so please forgive my clumsiness! and please help me authenticate this as i am thinking of getting this as a 21st present to myself! it'll be so terrible if it's a fake! thank you
> 
> Item: YSL leather bag clutch
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...401699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_485wt_1158
> Comments:


 
Hi, welcome and conratulations on a fabulous little lizzard shoulder bag. It does look authentic. Let us know when you get it


----------



## JeansLover

vesna said:


> hi, it looks good ont he first sight, but I would really like to see leather tag close-up photo front and back with serial number to compare with the paper tag...looks like it is a fine seller



Here is a photo of the leather tag. 


. Thank you for the help.


----------



## summermay0101

Item: Auth YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
Item No: 140476364642
Seller ID: ellekendall
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-MUSE-L..._WH_Handbags&hash=item20b50b3762#ht_660wt_881

Thank you.


----------



## danse

the buyer ended the auction early, i dont know why

but thank you for your help vesna!


----------



## the_russian21

Oops sorry! I had the wrong link up.


the_russian21 said:


> * YSL  Majorelle Black Patent Handbag*
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Blcak Patent Leather Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 380273972437
> 
> Seller: tirezoneusa
> Correct link!!!!!!
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item588a1854d5#ht_2194wt_1046
> 
> Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Majorelle. It's listed as new without tags.
> Thank you!


----------



## vesna

JeansLover said:


> Here is a photo of the leather tag.
> 
> 
> . Thank you for the help.


 
this looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

danse said:


> the buyer ended the auction early, i dont know why
> 
> but thank you for your help vesna!


 
Oh, no, I am so sorry. You will find another one, I am sure


----------



## vesna

the_russian21 said:


> Oops sorry! I had the wrong link up.


 
this looks good to me. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

kbi said:


> Item: Auth YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
> Item No: 140476364642
> Seller ID: ellekendall
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-MUSE-L..._WH_Handbags&hash=item20b50b3762#ht_660wt_881
> 
> Thank you.


 
looks good


----------



## orangeadp09

Item:YSL Black Croc Tribtoos
Listing Number:21015798
Seller: pixie_girl785
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pixie_girl785/items/21015798
Comments:Usually I'm very good @ looking at these things but I'm just not sure on this one. Are these real? And are YSL Tribtoos a comfortable shoe?
Thanks!


----------



## The_Epiphany

Hi!
Pls help to authenticate this Muse I bag. I'm thinking to buy it from private user.

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse I Handbag
Listing Number:n/a
Seller:n/a
Link:http: see pic below
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/_-1.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/790ea001.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/2-1.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/ca014242.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/_-2.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/978342b5.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hi Ladies,

Would you please authenticate this YSL bag for me?  Thank you in advance!!!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT S. TROPEZ HANDBAG PURSE
Listing Number:  200541518425
Seller:  krivosmom
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ps=63&clkid=4929613946360748270#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## vesna

The_Epiphany said:


> Hi!
> Pls help to authenticate this Muse I bag. I'm thinking to buy it from private user.
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse I Handbag
> Listing Number:n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:http: see pic below
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/_-1.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/790ea001.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/2-1.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/ca014242.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/_-2.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/978342b5.jpg
> 
> Cheers!


 
looks great just innet leather tag back and front would be great to see to compare with paper tag serial number. cheers, V


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this YSL bag for me? Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT S. TROPEZ HANDBAG PURSE
> Listing Number: 200541518425
> Seller: krivosmom
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ps=63&clkid=4929613946360748270#ht_500wt_1156


 
looks good


----------



## PurseFan2010

Thank you, Vesna! Quick question, I noticed that another YSL St. Tropez bag on ebay has the same serial number on the inside tag. Are the serial numbers in the YSL bags the same for the same season or are they unique for each bag?  Just want to make sure!


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Thank you, Vesna! Quick question, I noticed that another YSL St. Tropez bag on ebay has the same serial number on the inside tag. Are the serial numbers in the YSL bags the same for the same season or are they unique for each bag? Just want to make sure!


 
I saw the other one, the numbers are the same for the same type and same leather - both of those, yours and the other one, are pink suede and identical, so serial numbers will be same...they differe for smooth leather


----------



## PurseFan2010

Got it - thanks for your advice!!  I greatly appreciate it, Vesna!!!


----------



## Vitta

vesna said:


> it does look good, but ask for clear photo of leather tag front as well as zipper: pull and bottom of the zipper head with engraving
> 
> OH, just noticed *Bubbleoba* alteady told you, and she is right about authenticity
> 
> also seller has in her feedback the  star showing that her items were not always as described



What do you mean about the star? It seems like the seller is Top Rated and has a 100% feedback. Where does it say that her items were not always as described? Please clarify. Thanks!


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

Hi Ladies,
Would you please authenticate this YSL wallet for me. Thanks!!!
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Zippy Zip Wallet
Seller: Shop Bella Bags
Link: http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...nt-laurent-black-patent-zippy-zip-wallet.html


----------



## vesna

Vitta said:


> What do you mean about the star? It seems like the seller is Top Rated and has a 100% feedback. Where does it say that her items were not always as described? Please clarify. Thanks!


 
yes Vitta, feedback is indeed great, fine seller...it is just that sometimes it is also worth looking at those 4 yellow stars in the feedback (what customers leave besides written part), and in this case they were not full to the maximum,which means that someone left less than 5 stars in "item as described" feedback place. That is not always seller's fault, often buyers are not fair, especially when shipping is in questions, but it is worth noting when you are a buyer if "item as described" has a full yellow star (meaning that the feedback on that question was consistently 5 stars)

in any case, I think that it is a fine seller, just friendly word about additional tip would not hurt


----------



## vesna

JJ'S MAMA said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Would you please authenticate this YSL wallet for me. Thanks!!!
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Zippy Zip Wallet
> Seller: Shop Bella Bags
> Link: http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...nt-laurent-black-patent-zippy-zip-wallet.html


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

PurseFan2010 said:


> Got it - thanks for your advice!! I greatly appreciate it, Vesna!!!


 
you are welcome, that is a cute bag


----------



## Vitta

vesna said:


> yes Vitta, feedback is indeed great, fine seller...it is just that sometimes it is also worth looking at those 4 yellow stars in the feedback (what customers leave besides written part), and in this case they were not full to the maximum,which means that someone left less than 5 stars in "item as described" feedback place. That is not always seller's fault, often buyers are not fair, especially when shipping is in questions, but it is worth noting when you are a buyer if "item as described" has a full yellow star (meaning that the feedback on that question was consistently 5 stars)
> 
> in any case, I think that it is a fine seller, just friendly word about additional tip would not hurt



Vesna - Thank you for clarifying that it is a friendly tip. Because I thought you were warning against the seller.

As for the eBay star system, is it possible that you're misreading it a bit? This is a Top Rated seller with 100% feedback and 4.9-5 stars across the board. Can't get any better. The 100% Top Rated seller is the highest rank and there are very few of them on eBay. To get it, a seller must maintain the high positive feedback rating and all good stars (5, 4 and 3). She would lose the status if she gets only 2 bad stars (1 or 2) in only 1 category. Considering that Top Rated sellers get up to 20% discount on their eBay fees, I would imagine they are doing everything they can to provide the best service, especially in the Item as Described category, because otherwise they can lose the discount. I believe it's a bit unrealistic to expect that every buyer from the thousands she has would post all 5 stars across the board, even if they're happy. People simply have different opinions. What feels like a "5" to you could feel like a "3" to somebody else.

Wouldn't  you agree?


----------



## vesna

Vitta said:


> Vesna - Thank you for clarifying that it is a friendly tip. Because I thought you were warning against the seller.
> 
> As for the eBay star system, is it possible that you're misreading it a bit? This is a Top Rated seller with 100% feedback and 4.9-5 stars across the board. Can't get any better. The 100% Top Rated seller is the highest rank and there are very few of them on eBay. To get it, a seller must maintain the high positive feedback rating and all good stars (5, 4 and 3). She would lose the status if she gets only 2 bad stars (1 or 2) in only 1 category. Considering that Top Rated sellers get up to 20% discount on their eBay fees, I would imagine they are doing everything they can to provide the best service, especially in the Item as Described category, because otherwise they can lose the discount. I believe it's a bit unrealistic to expect that every buyer from the thousands she has would post all 5 stars across the board, even if they're happy. People simply have different opinions. What feels like a "5" to you could feel like a "3" to somebody else.
> 
> Wouldn't you agree?


 
that is right Vitta, the same happened to me with shipping charges and shipping time (for which I was the least responsible). 

no need to go to serious into the comments here on the Purse Forum, because these are just friendly advices, not expert evaluations

I was scammed 2 times by 100% feedback sellers with 1000+ transactions, so there can be no too much caution 

I hope you are not offended by these comments, all is meant well


----------



## Vitta

vesna said:


> that is right Vitta, the same happened to me with shipping charges and shipping time (for which I was the least responsible).
> 
> no need to go to serious into the comments here on the Purse Forum, because these are just friendly advices, not expert evaluations
> 
> I was scammed 2 times by 100% feedback sellers with 1000+ transactions, so there can be no too much caution
> 
> I hope you are not offended by these comments, all is meant well



Vesna - Shipping charges and shipping time? Were you a seller yourself and got low stars in those categories? Is that what you mean?

Well, I thought this is a serious thread where qualified, professional people with credentials authenticate expensive designer handbags (average cost $1,000!). It seems like people take the authenticator's advice seriously and make their purchasing decisions based on it.

Were you scammed by this specific seller you're talking about? Was the bag not authentic? Have you posted the negative feedback to let people know about the problem and filed a Buyer Protection Claim against her to get your money back?

Sorry for so many questions. As a new member, I simply would like to learn how this forum operates. Just asking, don't get me wrong.


----------



## vesna

Vitta said:


> Vesna - Shipping charges and shipping time? Were you a seller yourself and got low stars in those categories? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Well, I thought this is a serious thread where qualified, professional people with credentials authenticate expensive designer handbags (average cost $1,000!). It seems like people take the authenticator's advice seriously and make their purchasing decisions based on it.
> 
> Were you scammed by this specific seller you're talking about? Was the bag not authentic? Have you posted the negative feedback to let people know about the problem and filed a Buyer Protection Claim against her to get your money back?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions. As a new member, I simply would like to learn how this forum operates. Just asking, don't get me wrong.


 
Hi Vitta, this forum is made for and by purse lovers. We are gathering here to exchange advices and experiences. I do not know of anyone here who is an authority on a certain brand,  although some amazing members are indeed VERY knowledgable about some brands. here on YSL we had few members that did authentication in the past, they do not do it any more, so few of us gathered to help out those who are looking for bags which we have and we ca recognize the signs of fakes.

I was a seller and charged calculated price by shipping calulator, the time depended on the shipper, and due to holidays it was longer, so I saw that my star for shipping was not as full as before (although verbal comment was great, and that is what counts towards 100% feedback and official rating of the seller).

I was scammed for Prada bag both times, and those same sellers were through years selling Prada bags for that low amount, I realized late that it was probably silent agrrement between people who wanted good replica for $300 and sellers who had them. (I was new buyer so did not know that you could not find that style for $300 NWT anywhere). They did accept return with no questions asked, but I did leave feedback that those were fakes. That is what innitiated joining tPF where kind Prada ladies told me about the bags being fake. 

As for taking advice seriously, that is personal choice indeed. If you are cautious, you will ask around and make your own decision.

There are a couple of payed services out there for professional authenticating of purses for a charge, but here, we do the best we know, and we listen to many and build our own oppinions. 

Welcome and I hope you will enjoy the company here. We all LOVE YSL bags so much that we collected quite a number. However, fakes today are so well made that I was not able few times to say anything on a paricular bag (it was besace), and I have 2 of those in different leathers. I could not say my oppinion because they were "kind of" same, but a bit different ....anyway, I stated my caution and it sometimes better to be safe. Sometimes even seller is not aware that he/she is dealing with a fake ...so as many photos and as much information helps


----------



## Janinevs

Thoughts on this please?
Item:Yves Saint Laurent - Oversized Black Patent Muse - YSL 
Listing Number:280589318973
Seller:oxjuelz 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41546d3b3d
Comments:


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE Black Bag Purse
Listing Number:380287631044
Seller:*tamparobin* 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-Auth-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-MUSE-Black-Bag-Purse-/380287631044?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae8bec4
Commentslease authenticate and thank you!


----------



## vesna

Janinevs said:


> Thoughts on this please?
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent - Oversized Black Patent Muse - YSL
> Listing Number:280589318973
> Seller:oxjuelz
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41546d3b3d
> Comments:


 
looks good so far, please ask the seller for close-up photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item:Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE Black Bag Purse
> Listing Number:380287631044
> Seller:*tamparobin*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-Auth-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-MUSE-Black-Bag-Purse-/380287631044?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae8bec4
> Commentslease authenticate and thank you!


Hi ladybaby78, your link brings me to the post before yours:

Item:Yves Saint Laurent - Oversized Black Patent Muse - YSL 
Listing Number:280589318973
Seller:oxjuelz

the real working link is:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...31044&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

if you asked for this one, it is authentic, just make sure to ask the seller preciselly about the condition. I see creasing in one photo, and some byers (just few out of thousands) reported  items  more worn than described...the seller is too bussy to respond (they stated that in the auction) but they accept returns willing to refund in case you are not happy-that is always great


----------



## ladybaby78

Vesna, thanks so much.  you are not only extremely helpful but so kind when responding to us members.  As always, I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Vesna, thanks so much. you are not only extremely helpful but so kind when responding to us members. As always, I appreciate your assistance.


 
thanks so much *ladybaby78*,  we are in the same boat here, hopelessly in love with the bags, but trying to find the affordable way...and it is also being fun like solving a mistery 

I wish you would find a good  muse - I just got from work with mine, and it is indeed worth getting it...I spent months on ebay trying to get a good one and to be able to pay for it, and it payed off


----------



## Janinevs

vesna said:


> looks good so far, please ask the seller for close-up photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number


 
Thanks Vesna, I requested the photos, will post here when I get.


----------



## Vitta

vesna said:


> Hi Vitta, this forum is made for and by purse lovers. We are gathering here to exchange advices and experiences. I do not know of anyone here who is an authority on a certain brand,  although some amazing members are indeed VERY knowledgable about some brands. here on YSL we had few members that did authentication in the past, they do not do it any more, so few of us gathered to help out those who are looking for bags which we have and we ca recognize the signs of fakes.
> 
> I was a seller and charged calculated price by shipping calulator, the time depended on the shipper, and due to holidays it was longer, so I saw that my star for shipping was not as full as before (although verbal comment was great, and that is what counts towards 100% feedback and official rating of the seller).
> 
> I was scammed for Prada bag both times, and those same sellers were through years selling Prada bags for that low amount, I realized late that it was probably silent agrrement between people who wanted good replica for $300 and sellers who had them. (I was new buyer so did not know that you could not find that style for $300 NWT anywhere). They did accept return with no questions asked, but I did leave feedback that those were fakes. That is what innitiated joining tPF where kind Prada ladies told me about the bags being fake.
> 
> As for taking advice seriously, that is personal choice indeed. If you are cautious, you will ask around and make your own decision.
> 
> There are a couple of payed services out there for professional authenticating of purses for a charge, but here, we do the best we know, and we listen to many and build our own oppinions.
> 
> Welcome and I hope you will enjoy the company here. We all LOVE YSL bags so much that we collected quite a number. However, fakes today are so well made that I was not able few times to say anything on a paricular bag (it was besace), and I have 2 of those in different leathers. I could not say my oppinion because they were "kind of" same, but a bit different ....anyway, I stated my caution and it sometimes better to be safe. Sometimes even seller is not aware that he/she is dealing with a fake ...so as many photos and as much information helps



Vesna - Thank you for the clarification and the detailed response!

It is definitely a good thing to help others. As long as people understand that this is just an opinion of a person who also sells these handbags on eBay. Because personally I was under the impression that this is an independent, professional authentication service, considering the special authentication format you have to follow. In the industry, authenticators actually have to pass a test to get appropriate credentials to provide this kind of service, because the value/price is often based on such authentication.

Also, since you're an eBay seller yourself, I think perhaps it makes sense not to warn against other eBay sellers without solid proof. I don't think it's fair to publicly doubt a 100% feedback Top Rated seller who's selling an authentic YSL bag with tags just because some other seller, not connected to this one, sold you once a fake Prada. Perhaps, it's better to concentrate on the bag, not on the seller, because like you said yourself sometimes the fakes are so good that even experts have hard time telling the difference. It's just common sense, right? I hope you will agree with me on that.

I also hope that since this thread is about opinions you guys will welcome mine too, in a friendly way. I might be new to this forum, but not to the handbags. Like everybody else here, I'm very passionate about them. That's why I dedicated over a decade of my life to researching and studying them from a historical point of view.

Anyway, it was nice talking to you and keep up the good work.


----------



## vesna

Vitta said:


> Vesna - Thank you for the clarification and the detailed response!
> 
> It is definitely a good thing to help others. As long as people understand that this is just an opinion of a person who also sells these handbags on eBay. Because personally I was under the impression that this is an independent, professional authentication service, considering the special authentication format you have to follow. In the industry, authenticators actually have to pass a test to get appropriate credentials to provide this kind of service, because the value/price is often based on such authentication.
> 
> Also, since you're an eBay seller yourself, I think perhaps it makes sense not to warn against other eBay sellers without solid proof. I don't think it's fair to publicly doubt a 100% feedback Top Rated seller who's selling an authentic YSL bag with tags just because some other seller, not connected to this one, sold you once a fake Prada. Perhaps, it's better to concentrate on the bag, not on the seller, because like you said yourself sometimes the fakes are so good that even experts have hard time telling the difference. It's just common sense, right? I hope you will agree with me on that.
> 
> I also hope that since this thread is about opinions you guys will welcome mine too, in a friendly way. I might be new to this forum, but not to the handbags. Like everybody else here, I'm very passionate about them. That's why I dedicated over a decade of my life to researching and studying them from a historical point of view.
> 
> Anyway, it was nice talking to you and keep up the good work.


 
Hi Vitta, we all familiarized ourselves with rules of the forum when joined, and when joining authentication thread everyone is required to read the first post first (this is main moderator's post ):

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html

the post contains the following disclaimer:

*Disclaimer* 

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

My warning about the bag and the seller is my personal advice and I felt a need to share it because this is the way I evaluate ebay sellers regardless of personal experiences (I am sorry to invoke such an emotional response for this particular seller , did not mean to). I would not justify or comment further on that, if you don't mind.

As you might have noticed, there is quite a few of us commenting and all have different styles. I am hoping that you will bring new, fresh style  
We are MORE than happy to have members joining with evaluations, every comment will be welcome. Again, quoting post#1: This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate. 

cheers, V


----------



## windy852

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Avelle / Bag Borrow Or Steal
Link: n/a
Comments: I feel like there's something fishy about this handbag. It seems like the leather quality is off. I purchased a preowned YSL from Fashionphile before and the leather was much thicker than this (I ended up returning that bag tho). The leather on this bag is so thin that the handles sags. The YSL lock looks different from the usual muse. It is an old design?

























^^ Is that an old YSL lock? The engraving on those usually looks like this: http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000105/Images/441/cd17107h.JPG


----------



## vesna

I would love if someone with very old muse would chime in. My muse has the same lock engraving as in your bottom link, different than this bag, and the leather on mine is much thicker (it is from 2007). Something is really strange although the seller is reputable. According to thred: *Experience of selling on avelle/bagborroworsteal     *, on

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/experience-of-selling-on-avelle-bagborroworsteal-569979-38.html#post17023322

they apparently only buy bags with original receipt, they do not authenticate bags, just try to buy them as secure as possible (do not accept bags without original store receipt).


----------



## windy852

vesna said:


> I would love if someone with very old muse would chime in. My muse has the same lock engraving as in your bottom link, different than this bag, and the leather on mine is much thicker (it is from 2007). Something is really strange although the seller is reputable. According to thred: *Experience of selling on avelle/bagborroworsteal     *, on
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/experience-of-selling-on-avelle-bagborroworsteal-569979-38.html#post17023322
> 
> they apparently only buy bags with original receipt, they do not authenticate bags, just try to buy them as secure as possible (do not accept bags without original store receipt).



Wait, is the lock the same as yours? Or different?

And if I bring this bag into the Manhattan YSL boutique, do you think they will authenticate it for me? I want to call up BBOS tomorrow and complain 

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## vienvien

sorry....still figuring how to add pics.


----------



## vienvien

Can a kind soul authenticate this YSL muse in patent.


----------



## windy852

windy852 said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Avelle / Bag Borrow Or Steal
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I feel like there's something fishy about this handbag. It seems like the leather quality is off. I purchased a preowned YSL from Fashionphile before and the leather was much thicker than this (I ended up returning that bag tho). The leather on this bag is so thin that the handles sags. The YSL lock looks different from the usual muse. It is an old design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Is that an old YSL lock? The engraving on those usually looks like this: http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000105/Images/441/cd17107h.JPG



Oh, and one more baffling image to add!!!






Isn't it supposed to have something like YSL muse embossed under the lock!?!?!? Did I get a fake?!?!?!?!


----------



## vesna

windy852 said:


> Wait, is the lock the same as yours? Or different?
> 
> And if I bring this bag into the Manhattan YSL boutique, do you think they will authenticate it for me? I want to call up BBOS tomorrow and complain
> 
> Thanks for your input!!!


 
no, no, the lock is different than mine, my lock engraving  is the same as in your link at the bottom of your post...but I really don't know first muses...

see, the other day I bought older patent Downtown from a great seller, and it is authentic, it has two outer pockets, front and back, newer have only one, my zipper pulls on front and back pocket do not have YSL engravings !!!!!, I met that problem in authenticating DT before and now I see that real authentic older DT did not have pulls with YSL, newer with one pocket have YSL engraving

anyway - things can differ

I remember Juneping was authenticating hardware, and she might know, but she did not appear here in a while

your bag in any case has horrible sloppy leather, worth complaining

good luck


----------



## vesna

windy852 said:


> Oh, and one more baffling image to add!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it supposed to have something like YSL muse embossed under the lock!?!?!? Did I get a fake?!?!?!?!


 
it is not having it if it is patent, try searching around reference library, patent ones do not have, I just checked because I saw that too

it is patent, isn't it? it seems glossy


----------



## vesna

vienvien said:


> Can a kind soul authenticate this YSL muse in patent.


 
hi vivien, please post innet leather tag front and back with serial number so that we can see the tag as well as compare serial number with the paper tag...cheers, V


----------



## windy852

vesna said:


> it is not having it if it is patent, try searching around reference library, patent ones do not have
> it is patent, isn't it? it seems glossy



Nope, its not patent, it's supposed to be the regular black Muse. The order form said: "Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse' Large Satchel Handbag" and it didn't look patent in the preview image when I purchased it.

And after closer inspection, there is a YSL paris embossing but it's basically not even visible. When I compared it to other Muse handbags, the embossing was much deeper

I really hope I can get my money back. I really don't think this is real!

Thank you so much Vesna for all your help!!


----------



## vesna

windy852 said:


> Nope, its not patent, it's supposed to be the regular black Muse. The order form said: "Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse' Large Satchel Handbag" and it didn't look patent in the preview image when I purchased it.
> 
> And after closer inspection, there is a YSL paris embossing but it's basically not even visible. When I compared it to other Muse handbags, the embossing was much deeper
> 
> I really hope I can get my money back. I really don't think this is real!
> 
> Thank you so much Vesna for all your help!!


 
I ma sure it is VERY old worn out muse, and you will get your money back, let us know how it went


----------



## windy852

Oh, and I don't know if this makes a difference, but the serial number on the bag is 153959 213317 made in italy


----------



## windy852

I'm super new to YSL and I just checked out the sizing chart on the reference library, and they sent me an OVERSIZE instead of a large!!!! At least now I know that I will be able to have a valid argument as to why I should be allowed to return this handbag.

Thanks for all the help, and I will update you all on how everything goes after I call them tomorrow!


----------



## vesna

windy852 said:


> I'm super new to YSL and I just checked out the sizing chart on the reference library, and they sent me an OVERSIZE instead of a large!!!! At least now I know that I will be able to have a valid argument as to why I should be allowed to return this handbag.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, and I will update you all on how everything goes after I call them tomorrow!


 
yes, it si oversize by the look of it too. Good that you have a strong reason to return it


----------



## vienvien

vesna said:


> hi vivien, please post innet leather tag front and back with serial number so that we can see the tag as well as compare serial number with the paper tag...cheers, V


 
thanks Vesna. Does innet leather tag means the clochette? 
Seller said she bought in Hong Kong in March this year but the date is 2008 in paper tag.Im kinda confused 

Also, she is not certain whether medium, large or oversized. She thinks it is either medium or large.
I also pointed to her that her paper tag denote black color but her bag is brown.Shouldn't it be noir in French if it black? or in this case brun


----------



## kkjj

does any one know this website: luxevoute.com? 
do they sell authentic bags? the price is too good to be true though..


----------



## vesna

kkjj said:


> does any one know this website: luxevoute.com?
> do they sell authentic bags? the price is too good to be true though..


 
hi *kkjj*, try a search with that name and plenty of discussion will come up like:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/luxe-voute-website-authentic-600783.html#post16766148

(look at post #13 there)

cheers, Vesna


----------



## The_Epiphany

pls authenticate this YSL Muse bag for me.

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7455.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/mjphotophp.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7445.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/c249a3f4.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7452resized.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/resized1.jpg
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/resized1.jpg

Some pic not quite clear i  think seller used flash....


----------



## cathybscloset

Item: AUTH YSL CROC DOWNTOWN PATENT LEATHER BAG TOTE LARGE NR
Listing Number: 140479166198
Seller: lv_1st (646)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-YSL-CROC...479166198?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item20b535f6f6
Comments: Thank you very much!! I have wanted one forever and this one seems lovely!


----------



## Janinevs

Janinevs said:


> Thoughts on this please?
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent - Oversized Black Patent Muse - YSL
> Listing Number:280589318973
> Seller:oxjuelz
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41546d3b3d
> Comments:


 


vesna said:


> looks good so far, please ask the seller for close-up photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number


 
Here are the additional pics she provided. Thoughts please?


----------



## vesna

The_Epiphany said:


> pls authenticate this YSL Muse bag for me.
> 
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7455.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/mjphotophp.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7445.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/c249a3f4.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/IMG_7452resized.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/resized1.jpg
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/pongpa/resized1.jpg
> 
> Some pic not quite clear i think seller used flash....


 
looks great, such a pretty colour


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Item: AUTH YSL CROC DOWNTOWN PATENT LEATHER BAG TOTE LARGE NR
> Listing Number: 140479166198
> Seller: lv_1st (646)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-YSL-CROC...479166198?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item20b535f6f6
> Comments: Thank you very much!! I have wanted one forever and this one seems lovely!


 
it does look lovely, please ask seller for close pics of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, I believe it is good but could not say for sure without those


----------



## designerdesire

Purchased this from a generally reputable seller on another forum. Very excited as this gets my mom crossed off my X-mas list!!

Any thoughts and opinions appreciated. First YSL purchase ever 

http://www.superfuture.com/supertalk/showthread.php?t=245541


----------



## bonnie2010

please check for me if they are real. i love them!

Item:YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
Listing Number:250728156692
Seller:gregmsr
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC-NWT-YSL-MUSE-LARGE-PATENT-CROC-EMBOSSED-/250728156692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60900e14#ht_1548wt_706
Comments:

and this please...

item: YSL Muse Black Leather Hobo Handbag
Listing number:250726078006
seller:cashinyourcloset
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Muse-Black-Leather-Hobo-Handbag-/250726078006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60705636#ht_6342wt_706

thanks!!!


----------



## vienvien

vesna said:


> hi vivien, please post innet leather tag front and back with serial number so that we can see the tag as well as compare serial number with the paper tag...cheers, V


 
Seller sent me 2 more pics.Please help. I hope the bag is authentic.


----------



## bonnie2010

item: YSL black patent muse bag
seller:kaori3517
number:110610478531
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110610478531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_805wt_940

i hope the photos are enough to tell whether it really is genuine, there are too many knockoffs


----------



## laurenkm

Hey all!
First time posting for a ysl bag. I'm usually a Chloe / Proenza Schouler girl. But I've fallen in love with the muse two. Really wanting a croc one in blue or grey but have given up all hope on that dream, was wondering if this one was the real deal or not:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1729cc32#ht_549wt_888

Sorry if it's already been posted. I checked back and couldn't see it!
Many thanks,


----------



## bubbleloba

bonnie2010 said:


> item: YSL black patent muse bag
> seller:kaori3517
> number:110610478531
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110610478531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_805wt_940
> 
> i hope the photos are enough to tell whether it really is genuine, there are too many knockoffs



Looks OK so far.  Please ask seller for a photo of the serial number tag to make sure it matches with the number listed in her auction.


----------



## vesna

laurenkm said:


> Hey all!
> First time posting for a ysl bag. I'm usually a Chloe / Proenza Schouler girl. But I've fallen in love with the muse two. Really wanting a croc one in blue or grey but have given up all hope on that dream, was wondering if this one was the real deal or not:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1729cc32#ht_549wt_888
> 
> Sorry if it's already been posted. I checked back and couldn't see it!
> Many thanks,


 
Hi *laurenkm*, welcome to YSL ! This looks good but we can not say anything definitive until the seller makes photos of inner letter tag front and back. Ask her also for the photo of middle metal foot and under zipper head engraving (she has no feedback so we need to be 100% sure here).


----------



## vesna

vienvien said:


> thanks Vesna. Does innet leather tag means the clochette?
> Seller said she bought in Hong Kong in March this year but the date is 2008 in paper tag.Im kinda confused
> 
> Also, she is not certain whether medium, large or oversized. She thinks it is either medium or large.
> I also pointed to her that her paper tag denote black color but her bag is brown.Shouldn't it be noir in French if it black? or in this case brun


 
there is a confusion with tags because they do not belong to that bag. The bag is brown, tag says black, the tag is for regular leather, the bag is patent, serial number is for regular leather.....either she bought it like that from someone or she is selling a bag with tags for different bag. I would stay away fom that


----------



## vesna

bonnie2010 said:


> please check for me if they are real. i love them!
> 
> Item:YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
> Listing Number:250728156692
> Seller:gregmsr
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60900e14#ht_1548wt_706
> Comments:
> 
> and this please...
> 
> item: YSL Muse Black Leather Hobo Handbag
> Listing number:250726078006
> seller:cashinyourcloset
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60705636#ht_6342wt_706
> 
> thanks!!!


 

both are


----------



## vesna

Janinevs said:


> Here are the additional pics she provided. Thoughts please?


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

designerdesire said:


> Purchased this from a generally reputable seller on another forum. Very excited as this gets my mom crossed off my X-mas list!!
> 
> Any thoughts and opinions appreciated. First YSL purchase ever
> 
> http://www.superfuture.com/supertalk/showthread.php?t=245541


 
looks good with all YSL details


----------



## vesna

vienvien said:


> thanks Vesna. Does innet leather tag means the clochette?
> Seller said she bought in Hong Kong in March this year but the date is 2008 in paper tag.Im kinda confused
> 
> Also, she is not certain whether medium, large or oversized. She thinks it is either medium or large.
> I also pointed to her that her paper tag denote black color but her bag is brown.Shouldn't it be noir in French if it black? or in this case brun


 
sorry it was a typo, I meant INNER leather tag....that one is for large Muse, that is for certain large size, it is a question whether it is the real tag from this bag

you can ask her to measure and compare to measurements in reference library - go to YSL reference library to Muse and first post is with all the measures


----------



## bonnie2010

vesna loads of thankss!!!


----------



## vesna

bonnie2010 said:


> vesna loads of thankss!!!


 
welcome


----------



## ghush

Hi can you authenticate whether or not this vintage YSL purse that i bought is real or not? thanks!

Item:VTG Yves Saint Laurent YSL Burgundy Red Leather Bag!
Listing Number:180582936875
Seller:cmgsalang ( 2675) Powerseller
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180582936875#ht_4549wt_907
Comments: so it has a ysl logo in the front and it says ysl in gold with the word paris underneath it. there are no tags inside though


----------



## vienvien

vesna said:


> there is a confusion with tags because they do not belong to that bag. The bag is brown, tag says black, the tag is for regular leather, the bag is patent, serial number is for regular leather.....either she bought it like that from someone or she is selling a bag with tags for different bag. I would stay away fom that


 
Many thanks vesna
She said she didnt notice it was "black" on sticker until I told her. Is the serial number on the sticker itself or  printed on the  card? 
Im suppose to meet her later (CASH N CARRY) Sighhhhh


----------



## laurenkm

Hi Vesna thanks so much for your warm welcome and your help! Unfortunately she's opted to not be contacted and I can't find a way to get her to post more pictures. I've also had a closer look and she won't ship down to Australia.... so I'm just going to have to miss out on this one. Once again, thanks for all ya help


----------



## vesna

ghush said:


> Hi can you authenticate whether or not this vintage YSL purse that i bought is real or not? thanks!
> 
> Item:VTG Yves Saint Laurent YSL Burgundy Red Leather Bag!
> Listing Number:180582936875
> Seller:cmgsalang ( 2675) Powerseller
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180582936875#ht_4549wt_907
> Comments: so it has a ysl logo in the front and it says ysl in gold with the word paris underneath it. there are no tags inside though


 
that looks good, often there are no tags in small bags, just golder signature


----------



## vesna

laurenkm said:


> Hi Vesna thanks so much for your warm welcome and your help! Unfortunately she's opted to not be contacted and I can't find a way to get her to post more pictures. I've also had a closer look and she won't ship down to Australia.... so I'm just going to have to miss out on this one. Once again, thanks for all ya help


 
sorry to hear that, but they do pop up on ebay more these days, you will find yours hopefully soon


----------



## vesna

vienvien said:


> Many thanks vesna
> She said she didnt notice it was "black" on sticker until I told her. Is the serial number on the sticker itself or printed on the card?
> Im suppose to meet her later (CASH N CARRY) Sighhhhh


 
good luck  look for YSL engraving under the zipper head, if it is Lampo, some Lampo can be fake..croc does not have Yves Saint Laurent imprint on the front under the lock


----------



## designerdesire

vesna said:


> looks good with all YSL details



Thank you, Vesna. I am thrilled!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone; I already asked the seller for the pic of the front of the tag; how does the rest look? thanks

New ysl yves saint laurent roady black hobo with chain insert d
seller: irenelily
no item number bonanza
link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irene...int_Laurent_Roady_Black_Hobo_w_Chain_Insert_D


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone; I already asked the seller for the pic of the front of the tag; how does the rest look? thanks
> 
> New ysl yves saint laurent roady black hobo with chain insert d
> seller: irenelily
> no item number bonanza
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irene...int_Laurent_Roady_Black_Hobo_w_Chain_Insert_D


 
looks good


----------



## ghush

vesna said:


> that looks good, often there are no tags in small bags, just golder signature



Thanks so much vesna!!!


----------



## vesna

ghush said:


> Thanks so much vesna!!!


 
you are welcome


----------



## peggysummer

Hiya please please help~~

Item name:*New* Genuine Yves Saint Laurent Bag
Item number: 120648945190
Seller ID: connorbig
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120648945190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

shall i ask seller for more pictures?


----------



## jujuto

peggysummer said:


> Hiya please please help~~
> 
> Item name:*New* Genuine Yves Saint Laurent Bag
> Item number: 120648945190
> Seller ID: connorbig
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120648945190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> shall i ask seller for more pictures?



Yes, please ask  for close pics of inner leather tag front and back with serial number and zipper.


----------



## Emmiko

Hello!Can you authenticate this bag?Please help me!!!!thanks


Item name:Borsa Bag Donna Yves Saint Laurent 208314_AB80G.1000
Item number: 150515768159
Seller ID: MRSMAMO
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Borsa-Bag-Donna...0515768159?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item230b705b5f


----------



## Emmiko




----------



## jujuto

Emmiko said:


>



Hi Emmiko,
Zipper pics are small but otherwise all seems good to me.


----------



## interrobang

Item: YSL Fur Handbag Leopard Print
Listing Number: 250723484028
Seller: brilliantchangeproductions
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=kj2JCSdd9UoqDw3r2m7zV2fsrgA%3D&viewitem=

thanks in advance!


----------



## cherrylollipops

Hi!!! Thank you beforehand for taking the time and authenticating these two bags for me! =)

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Two Tone Muse Two Bag
Listing Number: 350414583897
Seller: cozzi_88 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5196563859


Item: YSL Muse Two II, Large
Listing Number: 220700184354
Seller: mzg812 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Two-II-Large-/220700184354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3362c18f22


----------



## Emmiko

jujuto said:


> Hi Emmiko,
> Zipper pics are small but otherwise all seems good to me.



Thank you very very very much,jujuto!

One more pic


----------



## lacoquette

Please Authenticate!
Thanks 


Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag Tan Leather Tote Wallet
Listing Number: 180589128576
Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bf36b80#ht_3264wt_907


----------



## vesna

cherrylollipops said:


> Hi!!! Thank you beforehand for taking the time and authenticating these two bags for me! =)
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Two Tone Muse Two Bag
> Listing Number: 350414583897
> Seller: cozzi_88
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5196563859
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two II, Large
> Listing Number: 220700184354
> Seller: mzg812
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Muse-Two-II-Large-/220700184354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3362c18f22


 

Both look good to me. 

Second one I have no doubts.

The first bag - I have never seen such textured tag, but perhaps that is OK. (I am just saying that I have not seen it). And the seller has few "not authentic" feedback posts. Her items are "private" - you can not see what she had sold. I tend to avoid those, but that does not mean much, seller can be great having few out of 1000+ feedback posts negative. 

I would ask the first seller just to make 100% sure, for the photo of ziper head bottom with the engraving.


----------



## vesna

interrobang said:


> Item: YSL Fur Handbag Leopard Print
> Listing Number: 250723484028
> Seller: brilliantchangeproductions
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=kj2JCSdd9UoqDw3r2m7zV2fsrgA%3D&viewitem=
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
sorry, I am not familiar with this style, but the signature looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

lacoquette said:


> Please Authenticate!
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag Tan Leather Tote Wallet
> Listing Number: 180589128576
> Seller: shopitbeverlyhills
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bf36b80#ht_3264wt_907


 
Looks good but it ended.


----------



## vesna

Emmiko said:


> Thank you very very very much,jujuto!
> 
> One more pic


 
this looks good *Emmiko*


----------



## cherrylollipops

vesna said:


> Both look good to me.
> 
> Second one I have no doubts.
> 
> The first bag - I have never seen such textured tag, but perhaps that is OK. (I am just saying that I have not seen it). And the seller has few "not authentic" feedback posts. Her items are "private" - you can not see what she had sold. I tend to avoid those, but that does not mean much, seller can be great having few out of 1000+ feedback posts negative.
> 
> I would ask the first seller just to make 100% sure, for the photo of ziper head bottom with the engraving.




Thanks so so much, I appreciate your help!!!


----------



## MJbb

Item: YSL Muse 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: greatdeals21
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/greatdeals21/items/YSL_Muse_Large_in_Navy_Matte

Thank you very much!


----------



## jujuto

MJbb said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: greatdeals21
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/greatdeals21/items/YSL_Muse_Large_in_Navy_Matte
> 
> Thank you very much!




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## pacosophie

cherrylollipops said:


> Thanks so so much, I appreciate your help!!!


 :tpfrox: I totally agree with Vesna


----------



## pupee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330499603731&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

pls help! i cant tell the size of the bag.

many thanks~


----------



## vesna

pupee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330499603731&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> pls help! i cant tell the size of the bag.
> 
> many thanks~


 
authentic it is, and it is medium, you will see in YSL reference library link for Downtowns, modeling photos with all sizes including medium...cheers, Vesna


----------



## jasmine12

Hi 
 Please authentic this YSL Bag. I brought from ebay recently am worry about the  keys of the bag. 
 Item number 200543041337

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4061wt_1141


----------



## jujuto

jasmine12 said:


> Hi
> Please authentic this YSL Bag. I brought from ebay recently am worry about the  keys of the bag.
> Item number 200543041337
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4061wt_1141



Hi jasmine12,
At first sight zipper looks off to me ...:weird: [YSL logo is inverted as in a miror...?!] I am sorry, i don't understand why...
To be sure, please wait Vesna's opinion. Thanks.


----------



## theshoediva

Hi: Can you please authenticate this one for me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156 Yves Saint Laurent Patent Easy bag
Seller: bonkers4birkins


----------



## jujuto

theshoediva said:


> Hi: Can you please authenticate this one for me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156 Yves Saint Laurent Patent Easy bag
> Seller: bonkers4birkins



Hi theshoesdiva, 

Zipper looks good but to be sure, please can you ask the seller for close-up photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

jasmine12 said:


> Hi
> Please authentic this YSL Bag. I brought from ebay recently am worry about the keys of the bag.
> Item number 200543041337
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4061wt_1141


 
Jasmine, Jujuto is right, the zipper has a fake Lampo head, zipper pulls are wrong, I am sorry, it is not authentic YSL..did you pay for it yet?


----------



## peppamint

Thanks for your help!
(This is not a 'bay transaction.)


----------



## Sasspurilla

peppamint said:


> Thanks for your help!
> (This is not a 'bay transaction.)



it's real i think, have to see inside to be sure!


----------



## vesna

peppamint said:


> Thanks for your help!
> (This is not a 'bay transaction.)


 
please, take a photo of nner tag front and back with serial number, as well as the inside of the flap where the hardware (metal ovals) are showing, so that I can see the screws. Is it also possible to see a close-up of the metal clasps on the top of the should strap ? Fakes of besace are soooo good, that you can never be too careful. I have two besaces myself and it is always hard for me to confirm authenticity.


----------



## peppamint

^Thanks *Ves *and *Sass*! 

Unfortunately these aren't my pictures...they were provided by the seller. =( But you know, I think I'll take my chances. The bag is going for a pretty reasonable price.

Vesna, you are so sweet for watching out for me (and all of us!)


----------



## vesna

peppamint said:


> ^Thanks *Ves *and *Sass*!
> 
> Unfortunately these aren't my pictures...they were provided by the seller. =( But you know, I think I'll take my chances. The bag is going for a pretty reasonable price.
> 
> Vesna, you are so sweet for watching out for me (and all of us!)


 
at least ask her for a tag


----------



## peppamint

^Thanks! I will try.

My only question was, why doesn't the leather look bubbly? Is that okay?


----------



## vesna

peppamint said:


> ^Thanks! I will try.
> 
> My only question was, why doesn't the leather look bubbly? Is that okay?


 
it is not bubbly besace, there is also smooth leather version - deerskin, please, look at reference library if any resembles this one on the photos, like the one here in post #27

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-besace-bags-here-368675-2.html


----------



## meow.15

Item: YSL Muse
Seller: anais-elise
(can't find the item #..)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M..._Handbags&hash=item2c58ebdf2c#ht_30630wt_1196


----------



## jujuto

meow.15 said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Seller: anais-elise
> (can't find the item #..)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M..._Handbags&hash=item2c58ebdf2c#ht_30630wt_1196



Hi meow,
This Muse is authentic.


----------



## meow.15

jujuto said:


> Hi meow,
> This Muse is authentic.



thank you !


----------



## animusheart

Hi, please help!

Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag*
Listing Number: 130459236881
Seller: *nmar2310* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130459236881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:would be very grateful if you could help! thanks!


----------



## misstrine85

What do you ladies think about this bag? Authentic?

I got it in a thriftshop in a pretty wealthy area. It is real leather.

Im sorry about the flash, but without it the pics are to dark.


----------



## jujuto

animusheart said:


> Hi, please help!
> 
> Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag*
> Listing Number: 130459236881
> Seller: *nmar2310*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130459236881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:would be very grateful if you could help! thanks!



Hi animusheart,
It is authentic


----------



## brooklynbarbie

hi ladies...got these off the glass slipper shoe deals thread...help!

item name: Yves Saint Laurent gray flannel pumps shoe size 37 1/2
item # 230556801833
seller: *mercadokarina*
*link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...i=F%2Fx%2FvNCXvndVRmcuGTlRkhuVLeI%3D&viewitem=*


----------



## jujuto

misstrine85 said:


> What do you ladies think about this bag? Authentic?
> 
> I got it in a thriftshop in a pretty wealthy area. It is real leather.
> 
> Im sorry about the flash, but without it the pics are to dark.



Hi misstrine85,
I am not expert with vintages YSL bags but i have compared with others old bags and all seems to be good (leather, gold ysl logo...).


----------



## jujuto

brooklynbarbie said:


> hi ladies...got these off the glass slipper shoe deals thread...help!
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent gray flannel pumps shoe size 37 1/2
> item # 230556801833
> seller: *mercadokarina*
> *link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...i=F%2Fx%2FvNCXvndVRmcuGTlRkhuVLeI%3D&viewitem=*



Hi brooklynbarbie,
Sorry but we actually have nobody to authenticate shoes. Glass slipper subforum would be a better place. Thanks.


----------



## animusheart

jujuto said:


> Hi animusheart,
> It is authentic


oh, wonderful. thank you so much for your help xox


----------



## amchan

Please help with authenticity!!! 
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Turquoise Tassel Peacock Handbag 
Listing Number:380291927737
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380291927737
Seller:linda*s***stuff

Have a feeling its not, but seller guarantees authenticity...  Comments will help a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## jujuto

amchan said:


> Please help with authenticity!!!
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Turquoise Tassel Peacock Handbag
> Listing Number:380291927737
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380291927737
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> 
> Have a feeling its not, but seller guarantees authenticity...  Comments will help a lot.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi amchan,
Why do you think it is not authentic ?!
Linda's stuff is a great seller. This boheme is 100% authentic. I have no doubt !
It is the smaller version. I had the medium in fushia suede.
Regards.


----------



## vesna

amchan said:


> Please help with authenticity!!!
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Turquoise Tassel Peacock Handbag
> Listing Number:380291927737
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380291927737
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> 
> Have a feeling its not, but seller guarantees authenticity... Comments will help a lot.
> 
> Thanks!


 
great authentic bag from a great seller, Jujuto is right...I also have orange suede large but with gold rings


----------



## misstrine85

jujuto said:


> Hi misstrine85,
> I am not expert with vintages YSL bags but i have compared with others old bags and all seems to be good (leather, gold ysl logo...).


 
Thank you


----------



## mandy86

plz help me auth this ysl downtown
item:YSL DOWNTOWN TOTE Black Patent
Item number: 160510903665 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160510903665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
selleruggy5000


----------



## jujuto

mandy86 said:


> plz help me auth this ysl downtown
> item:YSL DOWNTOWN TOTE Black Patent
> Item number: 160510903665
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160510903665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> selleruggy5000



Hi mandy86,
This DT is authentic.


----------



## mjmj0909

authenticity check please

item:YSL BESACE grey croc embossed nubuck
Item number: 370453467460
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/HIP-YVES-SAINT-...460?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5640bf5144
seller: personal shoppers


----------



## vesna

mjmj0909 said:


> authenticity check please
> 
> item:YSL BESACE grey croc embossed nubuck
> Item number: 370453467460
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/HIP-YVES-SAINT-...460?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5640bf5144
> seller: personal shoppers


 
it is authentic


----------



## shanni

Item: YSL Tribute Too
Item: Tribute too
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558350780#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: Seller info
mercadokarina

THanks so much


----------



## jujuto

shanni said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Too
> Item: Tribute too
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558350780#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller: Seller info
> mercadokarina
> 
> THanks so much



Hi shanni,
I am sorry but we actually have nobody to authenticate shoes. 
Glass slipper subforum would be a better place. Thanks.


----------



## amchan

jujuto said:


> Hi amchan,
> Why do you think it is not authentic ?!
> Linda's stuff is a great seller. This boheme is 100% authentic. I have no doubt !
> It is the smaller version. I had the medium in fushia suede.
> Regards.


 
1) The stamping on the interior of the bag (tot it will b a leather tag with ysl on it, not sure though)
2) The number of rings at the handle
3) The blue suede under the tassles look rough..

Thanks for checking it out.. I have more confidence in the autheticity now.


----------



## cathybscloset

Quote: Looks like a great buy!
Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: 110616254194
Seller: bigfacecollector
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110616254194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

amchan said:


> 1) The stamping on the interior of the bag (tot it will b a leather tag with ysl on it, not sure though)
> 2) The number of rings at the handle
> 3) The blue suede under the tassles look rough..
> 
> Thanks for checking it out.. I have more confidence in the autheticity now.


 
great eye *amchan*!

I have a large suede fringe bag and it does have the leather tag, but the small like this one has a stamp in gold, exactly like on this bag, the number of rings are different for large and small.  This one is very small 10'X 6.5 ',  mine is 14' X 10'...

Linda's stuff is authentic seller, so bid with confidence indeed, I often shop in her store (just bought patent downtown from her)


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Quote: Looks like a great buy!
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 110616254194
> Seller: bigfacecollector
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110616254194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thank you so much!


 
looks authentic


----------



## theshoediva

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Logo Patent Easy-$1150
Listing Number: 150526921435
Seller: asjourb
Link: http://******/hHqMZG
Comments: Thank you!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

theshoediva said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Logo Patent Easy-$1150
> Listing Number: 150526921435
> Seller: asjourb
> Link: http://******/hHqMZG
> Comments: Thank you!!!



I haven't seen a logo easy before, but the bag seems to check out.


----------



## Yikkie

Appreciate some help with this:

Item: YVES ST LAURENT YSL DOWNTOWN LEATHER SATCHEL BAG New 
Item Number: 350418898950
Seller: Senorjayme
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350418898950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

Yikkie said:


> Appreciate some help with this:
> 
> Item: YVES ST LAURENT YSL DOWNTOWN LEATHER SATCHEL BAG New
> Item Number: 350418898950
> Seller: Senorjayme
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350418898950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 
it is authentic 

do not get allarmed with ziooers on the front pocket not having YSL engraved, I have the same on my black patent, (it was a matter of a discussion long ago)


----------



## peggysummer

Hi grils could you please take a look at this bag? 

Item name: *New* Genuine Yves Saint Laurent Bag
Item number: 120648945190
Seller ID: connorbig
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120648945190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I asked seller to provide more pictures and here they are


----------



## peggysummer

peggysummer said:


> Hi grils could you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Item name: *New* Genuine Yves Saint Laurent Bag
> Item number: 120648945190
> Seller ID: connorbig
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120648945190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I asked seller to provide more pictures and here they are



more pics


----------



## ochie

Item:ysl trib
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Black-Patent-Leather-Trib-Too-Platform-Boots-35-/280599914666?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41550ee8aa
ITEM NO:280599914666
SELLER:jenn0123 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ambrusia

Item:Yves Saint Laurent TAN LEATHER "MUSE II" Handbag
Listing Number:330503464681
Seller:glindawitch
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330503464681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Could anyone take a look and help me authenticate this one? Thanks ahead.


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent TAN LEATHER "MUSE II" Handbag
> Listing Number:330503464681
> Seller:glindawitch
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330503464681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Could anyone take a look and help me authenticate this one? Thanks ahead.


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

peggysummer said:


> more pics


 
looks good to me


----------



## peggysummer

vesna said:


> looks good to me



thanks!!


----------



## zeogo

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Mens Travel Bag
Listing Number: 140485933947
Seller: mariposa-fashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140485933947&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Comments: I would really appreciate some comments regarding this, thanks in advance! I would also appreciate if some one could give me more information regarding the season/style name.


----------



## ambrusia

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you so much, Vesna!


----------



## ambrusia

Item:YSL Muse Two II
Listing Number:190475793588
Seller: deallover7
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190475793588
Comments: The seller sent me more pics and stated the serial number on the tag is 197148.486628. Would anyone help me authenticate this? Thanks.

more pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrusia/


----------



## vesna

peggysummer said:


> thanks!!


 
you are welcome


----------



## vesna

ambrusia said:


> Item:YSL Muse Two II
> Listing Number:190475793588
> Seller: deallover7
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190475793588
> Comments: The seller sent me more pics and stated the serial number on the tag is 197148.486628. Would anyone help me authenticate this? Thanks.
> 
> more pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrusia/


 

I am not sure really. Nothing showing not authentic, but I would like to see better photos. Bottom center metal foot and bottom of zipper head with engraving, just to be sure. It does look authentic, but I would like more support


----------



## vesna

zeogo said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Mens Travel Bag
> Listing Number: 140485933947
> Seller: mariposa-fashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140485933947&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Comments: I would really appreciate some comments regarding this, thanks in advance! I would also appreciate if some one could give me more information regarding the season/style name.


 
I am not sure, need so many photos to add, interior, any leather tag with signature or serial number

we had in February a big hunt for this bag, but no one found anything on it, even asking YSL......here is the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/has-anyone-seen-this-ysl-mens-logo-tote-550741-2.html


----------



## theshoediva

Item:GUAR AUTH LOUIS VUITTON PEGASE 60 SUITCASE W/ RECEIPT
Listing Number: 170576430519
Seller: bobbyjuck
Link: http://******/gaSqds
Comments: Would you help me please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## AngelLuv

Is YSL Downtown a popular bag that people are selling replicas of?  Thanks for any input!   ~A~


----------



## AngelLuv

Hi Everyone...I am looking at a YSL Downtown bag on Ebay.  Is this a good/safe bag to purchase...or are there replicas out there?


----------



## AngelLuv

It looks like there are many YSL replicas.  Guess I anwsered my own questions!


----------



## vesna

AngelLuv said:


> It looks like there are many YSL replicas. Guess I anwsered my own questions!


 

there are also very many quite nice bags on ebay. Please, choose the one you are interested in and we will look at it here and authenticate


----------



## AngelLuv

Hi All,  can you please help me determine if this bag is authentic?   The seller said she purchased it at Sak's.  Thank-you.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ2706765


----------



## AngelLuv

vesna said:


> there are also very many quite nice bags on ebay. Please, choose the one you are interested in and we will look at it here and authenticate



Hi,  Thank-you.  I had added the link.

Oh...nevermind.  Looks like the seller got cold feet and took it down already.  Please beware of a certain seller:  peggylowery  it seems she sells many fake bags.  thank-you


----------



## AngelLuv

Here the link to the bag on ebay.  sorry for any confusion

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag-/270676518976?pt=U


----------



## AngelLuv

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag-/270676518976?pt=U


Hi Guys....can anyone authenticate this?   thx.


----------



## redskater

AngelLuv said:


> Hi,  Thank-you.  I had added the link.
> 
> Oh...nevermind.  Looks like the seller got cold feet and took it down already.  Please beware of a certain seller:  peggylowery  it seems she sells many fake bags.  thank-you



why would you say that about the seller?  I purchased a bag from her and not only was the bag authentic, but she was a great seller to deal with.  Do you have first hand knowledge of this?


----------



## AngelLuv

*Unfortunately yes I do.  I have a friend who purchased a Gucci bag from her.  She took it to Sak's and they said it was a knockoff.  Sorry to disappoint you...but it was confirmed by the Gucci specialist there...so I am very afraid to but from this seller...even though I am obssessed with this bag!!  lol*


----------



## redskater

AngelLuv said:


> *Unfortunately yes I do.  I have a friend who purchased a Gucci bag from her.  She took it to Sak's and they said it was a knockoff.  Sorry to disappoint you...but it was confirmed by the Gucci specialist there...so I am very afraid to but from this seller...even though I am obssessed with this bag!!  lol*



well I'm not disappointed as mine was authenticated here, I'm just asking as I'm confused that she has perfect feedback so to say she sells MANY fakes, why haven't others reported her?  Just wondering..........


----------



## AngelLuv

Honestly, I don't get it.  I guess she's one of the lucky ones who are getting away with it..because I see many sellers with perfect feedback selling replicas.  sad.


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse Bag- Extra Large - Black 
Listing Number: 230560772838
Seller: *eddiepn*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Muse-Bag-Extra-Large-Black-/230560772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e32e6

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
 Listing Number: 230560318660
 Seller: *dougherty90* 
 Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Lau...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7744c4

Comments: Please authenticate both.  And what do you guys think of the burnt orange color?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## AngelLuv

redskater said:


> well I'm not disappointed as mine was authenticated here, I'm just asking as I'm confused that she has perfect feedback so to say she sells MANY fakes, why haven't others reported her?  Just wondering..........



So in your opinion....does it look real?  I haven't had any replies to my knowledge...or maybe I don't know how to post correctly or read them.


----------



## AngelLuv

Please authenticate:

Item: Auth YSL Downtown Dark Chocolate Brown Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 270676518976
Seller: peggylowery

link:  http:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag-/270676518976?pt=


----------



## vesna

AngelLuv said:


> Here the link to the bag on ebay. sorry for any confusion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag-/270676518976?pt=U


 
 this bag looks authentic and the seller seems fine in my opinion. If you are worried, ask the seller for photo of bottom of zipper head with engraving as well as front of a leather tag.

Please, just look at the first post and use the proper format, so that the others can use search to see if a certain bag was already authenticated.


----------



## vesna

AngelLuv said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Auth YSL Downtown Dark Chocolate Brown Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 270676518976
> Seller: peggylowery
> 
> link: http:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Downtown-Dark-Chocolate-Brown-Leather-Handbag-/270676518976?pt=


 
great, did not see this post before I wrote...thanks, well zipper head will be nice to see if you have any concerns


----------



## wantitneedit

hi, can you please authenticate?  Thanks in advance 
item: SAC downtown
listing no: 220708089998
seller: edropoff
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4218wt_1026


----------



## vesna

wantitneedit said:


> hi, can you please authenticate? Thanks in advance
> item: SAC downtown
> listing no: 220708089998
> seller: edropoff
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4218wt_1026


----------



## wantitneedit

vesna, thank you so much!  May i please ask if it is normal for this style of downtown not to have the YSL stamp on the bottom of the bag? and to have the four feet?  it just struck me as unusual looking comparing to bags in the ref lib...
thanks again


----------



## vesna

wantitneedit said:


> vesna, thank you so much! May i please ask if it is normal for this style of downtown not to have the YSL stamp on the bottom of the bag? and to have the four feet? it just struck me as unusual looking comparing to bags in the ref lib...
> thanks again


 
well, there are really plenty of differences. I have lambskin downtown also with no pockets and it has 4 feet but YSL at the bottom. Then, I have patent black with 2 feet, no YSL, front and back pocket. Currently, YSL boutique (online) sells patent with only one pocket (all of these are the same size, medium)  ?????  Also, my patent has blank zipper pulls on both pockets with no YSL engraving, newer have  engraving. 

his brown one looks like mine with no pockets, with 4 feet, it is very sensitive leather (perhaps that is why they did not attach external pockets)


----------



## AngelLuv

This one looks real to me compared to the one I was looking at....but I'm no expert.


----------



## sugacookie

Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  Thank you for your time.  

item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent YSL white leather purse handbag
listing no: 200550222342
seller: petitschats56  
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200550222342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks vesna for taking the time to answer me. ...


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag. Thank you for your time.
> 
> item: AUTH Yves Saint Laurent YSL white leather purse handbag
> listing no: 200550222342
> seller: petitschats56
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200550222342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

looks good


----------



## theshoediva

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT GUNMETAL GREY WALLET or BRONZE GOLD
Listing #: 190476282675
Seller: mile5 
URL:  http://******/etc1CZ
Comments: Would you please help me with this one?


----------



## vesna

theshoediva said:


> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT GUNMETAL GREY WALLET or BRONZE GOLD
> Listing #: 190476282675
> Seller: mile5
> URL: http://******/etc1CZ
> Comments: Would you please help me with this one?


 
I can not give any advice because  have never seen this wallet, but the detail look authentic and seler seems fine. I hope someone who is familiar with this style will chime in.


----------



## tzlove

Item:Roady Red Linen Hobo
Seller:irenelily
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irenelily/items/NEW_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Roady_Red_Linen_Hobo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/euphoriajunction/sets/72157625262163083/

Comments: Please help Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

tzlove said:


> Item:Roady Red Linen Hobo
> Seller:irenelily
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irenelily/items/NEW_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Roady_Red_Linen_Hobo
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/euphoriajunction/sets/72157625262163083/
> 
> Comments: Please help Thanks!



It's authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> I can not give any advice because  have never seen this wallet, but the detail look authentic and seler seems fine. I hope someone who is familiar with this style will chime in.



I haven't seen this wallet before, but the details look OK.  The seller sold a Fendi wallet previously and that one looked authentic as well.


----------



## wantitneedit

hi Ladies,  can you please authenticate?  Many thanks 

item: Tribute bag
seller: ******
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...301539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5038wt_907
item no: 390270301539


----------



## grietje

/\ /\
I'm not an authenticator but Erica (******) sells authentic. I have bought several bags from her and she is fair and customer-oriented. She's known for selling Balenciaga and you can check there for additional references--there's even a thread dedicated to those who have bought her bags.


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks for your input grietje, off to research now!!!!


----------



## vesna

grietje said:


> /\ /\
> I'm not an authenticator but Erica (******) sells authentic. I have bought several bags from her and she is fair and customer-oriented. She's known for selling Balenciaga and you can check there for additional references--there's even a thread dedicated to those who have bought her bags.


 

no doubt there, finest seller around


----------



## bubbleloba

^Definitely! ****** sells authentic items.  A lot of tPFers have made purchases from her, all with great reviews.


----------



## redskater

wantitneedit said:


> hi Ladies,  can you please authenticate?  Many thanks
> 
> item: Tribute bag
> seller: ******
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...301539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5038wt_907
> item no: 390270301539



i've bought 4 bbags so far from Erica and she is great to deal with!!! you will not have any problems buying from her.


----------



## theshoediva

Item: VINTAGE YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE SCARF SHAWL BIG LOGO
Comments: I know this is a scarf and not a bag, but any help would be appreciated! Thx!
Seller: ciocci
URL: http://******/dTtVbb
Item no: 380298225158


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, is this bag authentic? Thank you.


YSL Yves saint laurent Black patent tribute bag large
seller: *arondello* 
item number: 300503622113
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f76961e1


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, one more please...thank you

*YSL Tribute handbag *

seller: lolohan
link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lolohan/items/YSL_Tribute_handbag


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, one more please...thank you
> 
> *YSL Tribute handbag *
> 
> seller: lolohan
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lolohan/items/YSL_Tribute_handbag



I am not very familiar with tribute but YSL details/tags look authentic on both.


----------



## getman

Item:100% AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG CLUTCH PURSE 
Listing Number:350420779388
Seller: epelman
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-Y...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5196b4c17c

Comments: Hi ladies - this is my first time in the YSL area - can anyone tell me, if this is authentic? The seller has great feedback! Thanks in advance


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> I am not very familiar with tribute but YSL details/tags look authentic on both.



Hi ! 
Looks good to me too.


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> I am not very familiar with tribute but YSL details/tags look authentic on both.


 

Thanks Vesna, I am just a little concerned because the seller on Bonanza is new and has no feedback.  What do you think?


----------



## ifariarn

jujuto said:


> Hi !
> Looks good to me too.


 

Ok thanks jujuto, I didn't see this post.  I guess I should go for it then. Does Bonanza offer any sort of buyer protection? I will be paying with paypal.


----------



## getman

getman said:


> Item:100% AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG CLUTCH PURSE
> Listing Number:350420779388
> Seller: epelman
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-Y...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5196b4c17c
> 
> Comments: Hi ladies - this is my first time in the YSL area - can anyone tell me, if this is authentic? The seller has great feedback! Thanks in advance


 
Anyone? Sorry, its just that its ending soon....


----------



## jujuto

getman said:


> Anyone? Sorry, its just that its ending soon....



Hi getman,
I am not expert with the belle de jour collection but the YSL gold signature looks good to me.


----------



## theshoediva

Hello:

Did the YSL authenticators quit? =)


----------



## jujuto

theshoediva said:


> Hello:
> 
> Did the YSL authenticators quit? =)



Hi theshoediva,
I am sorry. I have really no idea.
There is a fabric label or any other detail on the scarf which could help us to authenticate this ??


----------



## wantitneedit

theshoediva said:


> Hello:
> 
> Did the YSL authenticators quit? =)



Please remember this is a volunteer service!


----------



## ifariarn

Item:100% Auth. YSL Tribute Bag Small in Black
Listing Number: 330508539704
Seller:dct228 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...539704&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## vesna

theshoediva said:


> Hello:
> 
> Did the YSL authenticators quit? =)


 
 I am tryng to quit, but I am too addicted 

sorry, I just do not know much about YSL garments


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Item:100% Auth. YSL Tribute Bag Small in Black
> Listing Number: 330508539704
> Seller:dct228
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...539704&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
you are really on a hunt for Tribute  this one looks good too


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> you are really on a hunt for Tribute  this one looks good too



I am Vesna!!!  Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## ladybaby78

*YSL Muse* Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse Bag- Extra Large - Black 
Listing Number: 230560772838
Seller: *eddiepn*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Muse-Bag-Extra-Large-Black-/230560772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e 32e6

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
Listing Number: 230560318660
Seller: *dougherty90* 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Laur...item35ae7744c4

Comments: Please authenticate both. And what do you guys think of the burnt orange color? Thank you in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

Both listings ended already...


ladybaby78 said:


> *YSL Muse* Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse Bag- Extra Large - Black
> Listing Number: 230560772838
> Seller: *eddiepn*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Muse-Bag-Extra-Large-Black-/230560772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e 32e6
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 230560318660
> Seller: *dougherty90*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Laur...item35ae7744c4
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate both. And what do you guys think of the burnt orange color? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi not the one below.

YSL Muse Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse Bag- Extra Large - Black 
Listing Number: 230560772838
Seller: eddiepn
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...0772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e 32e6

thanks a bunch!!  i have one day!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi the link i provided above was incomplete.  please use the one below.

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...0772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e 32e6


----------



## bubbleloba

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi the link i provided above was incomplete.  please use the one below.
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...0772838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae7e 32e6



Looks good so far.  Can you ask the seller for a close up photo of the lock and key?


----------



## abcoco

Item Number:190480298318
Item:YSL downtown tote (large)
seller:handbagsbyellen
link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...298318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## theekayu

Please authenticate
Item Number:
Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Charms Leather Tote Purple NWT
seller:misstowns 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150534601888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vivaaviva

Hi there, please authenticate this bag 
Item number:180600780606

Item:authentic YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG bag
Seller: dressinginstyle2010 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180600780606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any advice?


----------



## jujuto

vivaaviva said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this bag
> Item number:180600780606
> 
> Item:authentic YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG bag
> Seller: dressinginstyle2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180600780606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Any advice?



Hi vivaaviva !
This muse II is 100% fake !!


----------



## jujuto

theekayu said:


> Please authenticate
> Item Number:
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Charms Leather Tote Purple NWT
> seller:misstowns
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150534601888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi theekayu,
This charms bag looks good but to be sure please ask seller a close up photo of the inner tag with serial number. Thanks.


----------



## jujuto

abcoco said:


> Item Number:190480298318
> Item:YSL downtown tote (large)
> seller:handbagsbyellen
> link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...298318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Inner tag looks good.
Please ask seller a new close up picture of the zipper. The zipper picture is not available. Thanks


----------



## vesna

vivaaviva said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this bag
> Item number:180600780606
> 
> Item:authentic YSL(Yves Saint Laurent)Muse-Two HANDBAG bag
> Seller: dressinginstyle2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180600780606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Any advice?


 
the text  is  the worst I have seen  , the auction states

GREAT DESIGN FROM THE MOST CURRENT 2010 COLLECTION.

RETAIL PRICE IS OVER $400 USD OR $600+ AUD !!!


----------



## darcychn

Hi there, what do you think? Thank you!

Item:YSL Gold Metallic Besace
Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/24866-ysl-gold-besace-messenger-bag-650-a.html


----------



## vesna

darcychn said:


> Hi there, what do you think? Thank you!
> 
> Item:YSL Gold Metallic Besace
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...4866-ysl-gold-besace-messenger-bag-650-a.html


 
looks good so far, ask seller for close-up of clasps on the shoulder strap as well as inner side of flap where screws are visible (on oval metal openings).


----------



## theekayu

jujuto said:


> Hi theekayu,
> This charms bag looks good but to be sure please ask seller a close up photo of the inner tag with serial number. Thanks.


 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ateB

pls. help ladies, before I pay for it.  Tnx!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Lizard Suede Satchel
Seller: designerbrandss
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oPps%2Fw8APi%2BdM6KIUdyGtt1X%2Fc%3D&viewitem=


----------



## vesna

ateB said:


> pls. help ladies, before I pay for it. Tnx!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Lizard Suede Satchel
> Seller: designerbrandss
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oPps%2Fw8APi%2BdM6KIUdyGtt1X%2Fc%3D&viewitem=


 
looks good


----------



## ateB

vesna said:


> looks good



great tnx!


----------



## Pookky

Please anyone authenticate is ysl for me.

Item: YSL Muse I
Listing Number: none
Seller: secondhand shop
Link: none
Comments: I notice that it has only 2 keys and it is normal key not skeleton kind. I can take more pictures if you guys require.
















More pictures will be posted.


----------



## Pookky

Pookky said:


> ]
> 
> More pictures will be posted.


 
More pictures are here.


----------



## Pookky

Pookky said:


> More pictures are here.


 
Last set in my hand. if you require more pictures, please let me know. I am appriciated to take more pics.













Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## shoegal87

Not an ebay auction, sorry ladies, is this website legitimate? http://www.luxevoute.com/product_in...e-muse-two-2-satchel/cName/yves-saint-laurent


----------



## Pookky

Pookky said:


> Last set in my hand. if you require more pictures, please let me know. I am appriciated to take more pics.


 
I already took pictures of keys for you guys to consideration.









Thank you so much indeed !!


----------



## vesna

Pookky said:


> I already took pictures of keys for you guys to consideration.
> View attachment 1275999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1276000
> 
> 
> View attachment 1276001
> 
> 
> Thank you so much indeed !!


 
The tag is fake, harware as well (YSL engraving)
I have never seen IRL croc muse, but from wha I know this looks fake


----------



## vesna

shoegal87 said:


> Not an ebay auction, sorry ladies, is this website legitimate? http://www.luxevoute.com/product_in...e-muse-two-2-satchel/cName/yves-saint-laurent


 
try to do a search on this forum with their name luxevoute to see what is being said about the site...I am  very skeptical because they do not show enough photos of the bag


----------



## Pookky

vesna said:


> The tag is fake, harware as well (YSL engraving)
> I have never seen IRL croc muse, but from wha I know this looks fake


 
Thank you very much for your help Vesna. I am very appreciated it.

The story is the seller told me that it is a vintage YSL and she asked her counsin to buy it from the YSL shop (which I dont know if she lies) and she used it for years by having an idea the this one is genuine. If it is fake, it must be very sad story cos she said she will never use any fake item (but i will be more than sad cos i bought it from her and have to tell her that it's fake).

Therefore, please forgive me if you feel bad. I do respect your opinion but if others can confirm that it is fake, i will be grateful.


----------



## vesna

Pookky said:


> Thank you very much for your help Vesna. I am very appreciated it.
> 
> The story is the seller told me that it is a vintage YSL and she asked her counsin to buy it from the YSL shop (which I dont know if she lies) and she used it for years by having an idea the this one is genuine. If it is fake, it must be very sad story cos she said she will never use any fake item (but i will be more than sad cos i bought it from her and have to tell her that it's fake).
> 
> Therefore, please forgive me if you feel bad. I do respect your opinion but if others can confirm that it is fake, i will be grateful.


 
Oh, please, by all means, someone else needs to confirm this. I hope you understand that I am not an expert on YSL and have never seen croc Muse in my life. I would like if anyone with a croc muse or any other bag with similar features to come forward and say something. Perhaps not everyone here checks authentication forum. You could post it as a separate thread asking croc owners about the tags and keys. Do not ask if it is authentic or not (it will be joined with this forum), but ask everyone with croc bag to show some hardware or to see yours and say what they think. Name the thread somehow like "Please help.......etc etc etc"


----------



## vesna

Pookky said:


> Thank you very much for your help Vesna. I am very appreciated it.
> 
> The story is the seller told me that it is a vintage YSL and she asked her counsin to buy it from the YSL shop (which I dont know if she lies) and she used it for years by having an idea the this one is genuine. If it is fake, it must be very sad story cos she said she will never use any fake item (but i will be more than sad cos i bought it from her and have to tell her that it's fake).
> 
> Therefore, please forgive me if you feel bad. I do respect your opinion but if others can confirm that it is fake, i will be grateful.


 
could you, please post one more photo - under zipper head engraving

see here croc Muse authentic

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-BRONZE-CROC...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2710f9e5


----------



## bubbleloba

^I agree with *vesna*, it does look like a fake.  I haven't seen croc muses with that kind of pattern/leather.


----------



## Pookky

bubbleloba said:


> ^I agree with *vesna*, it does look like a fake. I haven't seen croc muses with that kind of pattern/leather.


 


vesna said:


> Oh, please, by all means, someone else needs to confirm this. I hope you understand that I am not an expert on YSL and have never seen croc Muse in my life. I would like if anyone with a croc muse or any other bag with similar features to come forward and say something. Perhaps not everyone here checks authentication forum. You could post it as a separate thread asking croc owners about the tags and keys. Do not ask if it is authentic or not (it will be joined with this forum), but ask everyone with croc bag to show some hardware or to see yours and say what they think. Name the thread somehow like "Please help.......etc etc etc"





vesna said:


> could you, please post one more photo - under zipper head engraving
> 
> see here croc Muse authentic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-BRONZE-CROC...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2710f9e5


 
Thank you very much for your help. I will take more pictures for you guys to consider. Frankly, I feel weird about this bag as well because I checked with other YSL bags and it looks different from them. but as the seller told me that it is vintage so I dont know how to authenticate it except asking for your help (as I never own any YSL in my life).

For the details of leather, I am sure that it is not croc leather cos the seller told me that it is embossed croc leather. Help me consider please. I really need your help.


----------



## LovEmily

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-YSL-Sac...ags_Handbags&hash=item3a6186acb6#ht_610wt_936

hi there!can anyone tell me is this authentic?thank you so much!!


----------



## vesna

Pookky said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I will take more pictures for you guys to consider. Frankly, I feel weird about this bag as well because I checked with other YSL bags and it looks different from them. but as the seller told me that it is vintage so I dont know how to authenticate it except asking for your help (as I never own any YSL in my life).
> 
> For the details of leather, I am sure that it is not croc leather cos the seller told me that it is embossed croc leather. Help me consider please. I really need your help.


 
the photo of a zipper head on the bottom size will tell us a lot

you can also look in reference library
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

see if someone has posted similar bag, I have seen few croc embossed, you might PM that person and ask for details


----------



## vesna

LovEmily said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-YSL-Sac...ags_Handbags&hash=item3a6186acb6#ht_610wt_936
> 
> hi there!can anyone tell me is this authentic?thank you so much!!


 
please ask seller for close-up of serial number and also a close photo of serial number in the bag (embossed on leather tag or ......)


----------



## Pantalaimon25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110623474268&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT

Could you please authenticate this bag? I'd also like to know the name and original price. I already asked the seller if they are relisting and they want $800 for it, curious if this is a good price.


----------



## bubbleloba

Pantalaimon25 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110623474268&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag? I'd also like to know the name and original price. I already asked the seller if they are relisting and they want $800 for it, curious if this is a good price.



It's a YSL Majorelle bag.  Please ask for a photo of the serial number tag.


----------



## jiji7

any help with these two ysl easy listings? thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f05cdcb9a

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230c96312a


----------



## Pantalaimon25

bubbleloba said:


> It's a YSL Majorelle bag. Please ask for a photo of the serial number tag.


 
He added pics and relisted.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110626643474


----------



## vesna

jiji7 said:


> any help with these two ysl easy listings? thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f05cdcb9a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230c96312a


 
both look authentic, but the #1 seller had some issues with authenticity before, just be careful


----------



## vesna

please, everyone, for questions about authenticity,  use format from post #1, so that others can search if a certain bag was already authenticated, or if sellers name come up before


----------



## jiji7

^ thanks Vesna! i apologize for the formatting- i am not on here often and had no clue. i will make sure to use it in the future .


----------



## vesna

jiji7 said:


> ^ thanks Vesna! i apologize for the formatting- i am not on here often and had no clue. i will make sure to use it in the future .


 
I know, it is not  obvious, I need to post it from time to time


----------



## abcoco

Thanks in advnance for authenticating this!

seller :fashionphile
item #:170580081613
link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1613&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2606wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

abcoco said:


> Thanks in advnance for authenticating this!
> 
> seller :fashionphile
> item #:170580081613
> link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1613&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2606wt_1141



Authentic.  The serial number matches the medium, but somehow some of the photos looked like the large (it could be the angle).  In any case, you may want to confirm the size with the seller.


----------



## vesna

they posted medium dimensions, and it looks exactly like my medium, you are right Bubble, it is the angle

18.5"L x 13.5"H x 9.5"D
make sure they are real dimensions of photographed bag


----------



## halloweengurl

Hi there ladies! I am unfamiliar with ysl style besace, and would very much appreciate your help!! I won the item,


ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4259wt_886

seller: estarbid

style: ysl besace

item #: 330508973683


----------



## vesna

halloweengurl said:


> Hi there ladies! I am unfamiliar with ysl style besace, and would very much appreciate your help!! I won the item,
> 
> 
> ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4259wt_886
> 
> seller: estarbid
> 
> style: ysl besace
> 
> item #: 330508973683


 
this one looks authentic and seller has great history selling YSL authentic bags


----------



## wantitneedit

Hi Vesna, could you please authenticate?

item: muse
seller: ljericho
item no: 320633061146
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5886wt_1009

Do you know which pic depicts the colour more accurately?  It looks very "plummy" to me..
thanks so much


----------



## vesna

wantitneedit said:


> Hi Vesna, could you please authenticate?
> 
> item: muse
> seller: ljericho
> item no: 320633061146
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5886wt_1009
> 
> Do you know which pic depicts the colour more accurately? It looks very "plummy" to me..
> thanks so much


 
it is authentic, ask the seller which photo shows the colour the best


----------



## wantitneedit

Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## jen_sparro

Item: YSL Multicolour Muse 2 Medium
Seller: newyorkyoga
Item #: 160522128797
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160522128797#ht_823wt_1141

I think I recognise these photos... not sure about the tag (have asked the seller for photo of the YSL engraving). Could someone give me a preliminary guess? TIA


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Item: YSL Multicolour Muse 2 Medium
> Seller: newyorkyoga
> Item #: 160522128797
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160522128797#ht_823wt_1141
> 
> I think I recognise these photos... not sure about the tag (have asked the seller for photo of the YSL engraving). Could someone give me a preliminary guess? TIA


 

hey Jen, the second I saw this auction tonight, I thought of you, and here you are 

looks OK, seller sold quite a number of $1000+ authentic bags, but front of the leather tag and under zipper head engraving would be great to see


----------



## jen_sparro

^I know, you must be sick of me and my muse 2 obsession by now 
She's added the two hardware pics on the listing and hopefully she'll send me some better pics of the bag itself. I'd prefer the large but I'm desperate for one :shame: Thank you Vesna for helping me out!


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> ^I know, you must be sick of me and my muse 2 obsession by now
> She's added the two hardware pics on the listing and hopefully she'll send me some better pics of the bag itself. I'd prefer the large but I'm desperate for one :shame: Thank you Vesna for helping me out!


 
sick ??? no, better to say excited to see if one eill work well for you...we had a hunt for gray/black a while ago and it ended great, now we will find thos one  as well..

hardware looks good too..let's hope for the best


----------



## halloweengurl

vesna said:


> this one looks authentic and seller has great history selling YSL authentic bags



thanks vesna! I am eagerly waiting for the item to arrive!


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> Item: YSL Multicolour Muse 2 Medium
> Seller: newyorkyoga
> Item #: 160522128797
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160522128797#ht_823wt_1141
> 
> I think I recognise these photos... not sure about the tag (have asked the seller for photo of the YSL engraving). Could someone give me a preliminary guess? TIA


 
Hi Jen,
I think this may be the same bag from two auctions ago.  The serial number looks familiar, can't confirm but think so. In the first auction stain on front not disclosed, the buyer then resold it stating the stain.  If it's the same bag this seller is not disclosing the stain on the front hence the far away shot of the front of the bag.  Ask for a close up of the pink leather.  The stain on the last bag was there.  Good luck!


----------



## c09girl

Item: Vintage YSL Monogram Handbag
Listing Number: 270670819958
Seller: eyeq8402
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...QG1uANQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: I already bought this purse, but I'm not sure if it's real? The pictures are accurate, the seller posted a lot of them! Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## allsaint

Item:Muse
Listing Number:400178046438
Seller:tirezoneusa
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-YVES-SA...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c7865e6
Comments: Also wonder if this is the regular size? Many thanks!


----------



## vesna

allsaint said:


> Item:Muse
> Listing Number:400178046438
> Seller:tirezoneusa
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-YVES-SA...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c7865e6
> Comments: Also wonder if this is the regular size? Many thanks!


 
looks authentic, this looks like  a large. In reference library here you can see all sizes and modeling photos

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html


----------



## allsaint

vesna said:


> looks authentic, this looks like  a large. In reference library here you can see all sizes and modeling photos
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html




Many thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Authenticate please

item: Muse II
item num: 300507635889
seller name: hipsterbme
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300507635889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Winterbaby

From what I can tell - this was never relisted. And it is not the same bag. 
If you do some research you will see this seller never listed this YSL before. Just an fyi.



soleilbrun said:


> Hi Jen,
> I think this may be the same bag from two auctions ago. The serial number looks familiar, can't confirm but think so. In the first auction stain on front not disclosed, the buyer then resold it stating the stain. If it's the same bag this seller is not disclosing the stain on the front hence the far away shot of the front of the bag. Ask for a close up of the pink leather. The stain on the last bag was there. Good luck!


----------



## jen_sparro

^I think she meant that it has been sold by other sellers previously, now I'm not accusing the seller of dishonesty here but when she sent me the photos of the bag (close-up) she cut the right corner of the bag at the front off, which I thought alittle strange, especially as she gave me a full clear shot of the back etc.


----------



## Winterbaby

I messaged the seller re this one too, and she said she bought this bag directly from YSL per phone order and it was from her personal collection. 
oh well...


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh well, we'll never know  Did you get this one? I'm holding out for a large


----------



## Winterbaby

I already have it.


----------



## vesna

soleilbrun said:


> Authenticate please
> 
> item: Muse II
> item num: 300507635889
> seller name: hipsterbme
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300507635889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jaded81

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Arty gold-plated bracelet bangle
Listing Number: 370469533356
Seller: www_fashionrevolution_it
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wellery_CA&hash=item5641b476ac#ht_1531wt_1141
Comments: Please authenticate this


----------



## soleilbrun

vesna said:


>


 
Thank you Vesna


----------



## soleilbrun

Winterbaby said:


> I already have it.


 
Lucky, lucky lady!


----------



## soleilbrun

They're coming out  of the woodworks!  Is this one authentic?  Still waiting for serial number photo

item: muse II
seller name: balchic
link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/balchic/items/RARE_YSL_YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_MUSE_2_BAG

comment: asked for serial number, hasn't arrived yet

Thank you


----------



## JODES83

Hi Ladies

I'd appreciate if you could authenticate the following

Item: Auth New Yves Saint Laurent Roady Stingray Hobo Bag NWT 
Listing Number: 260713560202
Seller: eastcoastproperty
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260713560202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## zhenova

Please help me authenticate this Muse 2 bag.  Thanks much!!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Large Black MUSE TWO II Satchel Bag
Listing Number: 350419430072
Seller: rm82465
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item5196a02ab8#ht_5098wt_907
Comments


----------



## jujuto

JODES83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'd appreciate if you could authenticate the following
> 
> Item: Auth New Yves Saint Laurent Roady Stingray Hobo Bag NWT
> Listing Number: 260713560202
> Seller: eastcoastproperty
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260713560202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi JODES83,
This Roady is authentic.


----------



## jujuto

zhenova said:


> Please help me authenticate this Muse 2 bag.  Thanks much!!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Large Black MUSE TWO II Satchel Bag
> Listing Number: 350419430072
> Seller: rm82465
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item5196a02ab8#ht_5098wt_907
> Comments



Hi Zhenova,
This Muse II looks authentic to me. This seller has sold a few days ago an YSL Tribute which is authentic too.


----------



## zhenova

jujuto said:


> Hi Zhenova,
> This Muse II looks authentic to me. This seller has sold a few days ago an YSL Tribute which is authentic too.



Thanks Jujuto!


----------



## tclar014

I have no experience with YSL purses and as such I have NO idea what to look for in a real one, so here are some pictures of a purse I received last week. I'd really appreciate it if anyone could help me out on this one. 
Front:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/front.jpg
Back:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/back.jpg
Tag:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tag.jpg
Back of tag:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tagback.jpg
Zipper pull:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/zipper.jpg
Buckle:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/buckle.jpg
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## jujuto

tclar014 said:


> I have no experience with YSL purses and as such I have NO idea what to look for in a real one, so here are some pictures of a purse I received last week. I'd really appreciate it if anyone could help me out on this one.
> Front:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/front.jpg
> Back:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/back.jpg
> Tag:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tag.jpg
> Back of tag:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tagback.jpg
> Zipper pull:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/zipper.jpg
> Buckle:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/buckle.jpg
> Thanks a bunch!!



Hi tclar014,
All seems good but the logo on the buckle is really crappy. It is off-centered... I have a doubt !
Could you please add :
- a zipper's picture of the front pocket 
- and a picture of the back of the main zip.
Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## vesna

tclar014 said:


> I have no experience with YSL purses and as such I have NO idea what to look for in a real one, so here are some pictures of a purse I received last week. I'd really appreciate it if anyone could help me out on this one.
> Front:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/front.jpg
> Back:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/back.jpg
> Tag:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tag.jpg
> Back of tag:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/tagback.jpg
> Zipper pull:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/zipper.jpg
> Buckle:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/princespeesalot/buckle.jpg
> Thanks a bunch!!


 
buckle is really off, and the tag is also strange brown, not dark and is more rounded than here


----------



## gliu87

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-small-majorelle-bag-a.aspx

I know yoogi's closet is reputable but as I was browsing through pictures of ysl majorelle's on purse forum, I noticed that none of them had a shoulder strap. Does the small majorelle come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## yoshimax

Good Afternoon and Happy New Year. This is my first time on this forum. I own a couple of YSL bags that I bought at the stores but I just bought a oversized muse on Ebay this week and after paying and getting the bag. Now I am scared it might not be authentic. The seller said she got it at Beverly Hills in CA in 2008 I for over $2,100. I am posting a link from her listing and also some shots I had taken on my own. I am worried about the following:
1. There is no Yves Saint Laurent imprinted on the leather on top of where the padlock sits.
2. The inside code is stamped in plain/shiny leather and not like pebbled. ( 153959).
3. The padlock opening on mine seems to look different than the ones I thought were authentic.
4. The leather is almost a cross between a pebbled look and buffalo. Is there such a thing or does the pebbled ends up really soft after use?

Anything you can do to ease my mind would be very much appreciated. I have been wanting a Muse for a year now and finally got one. If it is fake, do I have a recourse with Ebay? I tried to contact the seller and I have not heard back yet.

Thanks again.....
http://sophienesss.com/yslmuse.html


----------



## yoshimax

Hello,
Here are the pictures I took of the bag and uploaded them to photobucket for the 1st time. Hopefully it works.
Thanks again....


http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Good Afternoon and Happy New Year. This is my first time on this forum. I own a couple of YSL bags that I bought at the stores but I just bought a oversized muse on Ebay this week and after paying and getting the bag. Now I am scared it might not be authentic. The seller said she got it at Beverly Hills in CA in 2008 I for over $2,100. I am posting a link from her listing and also some shots I had taken on my own. I am worried about the following:
> 1. There is no Yves Saint Laurent imprinted on the leather on top of where the padlock sits.
> 2. The inside code is stamped in plain/shiny leather and not like pebbled. ( 153959).
> 3. The padlock opening on mine seems to look different than the ones I thought were authentic.
> 4. The leather is almost a cross between a pebbled look and buffalo. Is there such a thing or does the pebbled ends up really soft after use?
> 
> Anything you can do to ease my mind would be very much appreciated. I have been wanting a Muse for a year now and finally got one. If it is fake, do I have a recourse with Ebay? I tried to contact the seller and I have not heard back yet.
> 
> Thanks again.....
> http://sophienesss.com/yslmuse.html


 
welcome to YSL forum, I am just afraid hat I do not bring good news ((  this muse does not look authentic, but yo are covered by PayPal for full amount. Try to let the seller know that you are aware of the fact that i is not authentic, and you would like to see what she could do for return. If nothing happens, open the case in PayPal. We will help you all the way, I did it two times and worked both times.

Please, post the actual link from which you bought. It would help a lot here to see it.

 I am sure you will resolve it OK and have a Happy 2011 after that.

Please, post a closeup of the front of the leather tag and Lampo zipper head again closer, although I am certain they are fake. 

Cheers, Vesna


----------



## yoshimax

I contacted the seller and she said that it was actually bought in 2004. That YSL made a lot of changes since 2008. albeit subtle but changes nonetheless.She seems to be knowledgable about the YSL line. I thought all lampo zippers are authentic? I will try and contact her again. She is very nice and responsive maybe I can have the Beverly Hills store she bought it from authenticate it for me.

Thanks again...


----------



## bebeKay

Item: YSL
Listing Number:350426163710
Seller:ajmfashions
Link:http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350426163710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: 

Hi there,

Happy New Year 2011!

I have a lot interessed in this item. Could you pls authentica this item for me?
Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> I contacted the seller and she said that it was actually bought in 2004. That YSL made a lot of changes since 2008. albeit subtle but changes nonetheless.She seems to be knowledgable about the YSL line. I thought all lampo zippers are authentic? I will try and contact her again. She is very nice and responsive maybe I can have the Beverly Hills store she bought it from authenticate it for me.
> 
> Thanks again...


 
Please send the zipper engraving close-up photo, because I received fake Balenciaga wallet with Lampo zipper and did a research on fake and genuine lampo zippers. I believe that changes were made, but please just to make sure send larger photos of imprint under the barrel, and leather tag front and back. Otherwise, if you bring it to the store and authenticate, that would be best. Is that YSL store?


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> Please send the zipper engraving close-up photo, because I received fake Balenciaga wallet with Lampo zipper and did a research on fake and genuine lampo zippers. I believe that changes were made, but please just to make sure send larger photos of imprint under the barrel, and leather tag front and back. Otherwise, if you bring it to the store and authenticate, that would be best. Is that YSL store?


I will try my best as it is really hard to get a close up shot of the tag and the zipper. I will do it and send it.
The seller told me today that she will have the Beverly Hills YSL store look and see if they still have her record as they know her pretty well there. Again, this is a lot older bag 2004. She told me from 2008 on, muse has gone through a lot of changes. Is that true?


----------



## yoshimax

Hi Vesna,

I have added two closer shots of the tags front and back. I took them yesterday. I am not available to take the zipper tonight since I am not home. But I know the lampo is raised ( embossed) and not imprinted. Does that help?

http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/


----------



## STEPETTE

Hello
Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
thank you very much indeed.

item : Yves Saint Laurent Downtown large brown
listing :200559748476
seller : linda s..stuff
link :http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200559748476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Cheers
stepette


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have added two closer shots of the tags front and back. I took them yesterday. I am not available to take the zipper tonight since I am not home. But I know the lampo is raised ( embossed) and not imprinted. Does that help?
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/


 
I am getting some other bag on this link (maybe it is my computer?), check if the pics are there pleaseI know that Muse went through plenty of hardware changes, I just want to make sure they are genuine...some details about Lampo will show it, it is the place where embossing is placed and some other details.

if it is ebay, please post the link of the original auction


----------



## vesna

STEPETTE said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent Downtown large brown
> listing :200559748476
> seller : linda s..stuff
> link :http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200559748476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Cheers
> stepette


 
dear stepette, Linda's stuff always authentic and well shown details in photos, greatest honest seller


----------



## bebeKay

bebeKay said:


> Item: YSL
> Listing Number:350426163710
> Seller:ajmfashions
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350426163710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year 2011!
> 
> I have a lot interessed in this item. Could you pls authentica this item for me?
> Many thanks in advance for your help.


 
*Could you pls check this for me? Thanks*


----------



## bubbleloba

^*bebeKay*, we don't really authenticate clothing on this thread.  You may want to try the Wardrobe subforum.


----------



## STEPETTE

Dear Vesna,
thank you very much for this quick answer.
It is very nice from you.
Cheers.


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> I am getting some other bag on this link (maybe it is my computer?), check if the pics are there pleaseI know that Muse went through plenty of hardware changes, I just want to make sure they are genuine...some details about Lampo will show it, it is the place where embossing is placed and some other details.
> 
> if it is ebay, please post the link of the original auction



Here it is.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170581833521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> I am getting some other bag on this link (maybe it is my computer?), check if the pics are there pleaseI know that Muse went through plenty of hardware changes, I just want to make sure they are genuine...some details about Lampo will show it, it is the place where embossing is placed and some other details.
> 
> if it is ebay, please post the link of the original auction[/QUOTE
> Hi again,
> 
> This is the link to the YSL tags you wanted to see. Thanks so much.
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/YSL Muse/


----------



## vesna

STEPETTE said:


> Dear Vesna,
> thank you very much for this quick answer.
> It is very nice from you.
> Cheers.


 
you are welcome


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting some other bag on this link (maybe it is my computer?), check if the pics are there pleaseI know that Muse went through plenty of hardware changes, I just want to make sure they are genuine...some details about Lampo will show it, it is the place where embossing is placed and some other details.
> 
> if it is ebay, please post the link of the original auction[/QUOTE
> Hi again,
> 
> This is the link to the YSL tags you wanted to see. Thanks so much.
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/YSL Muse/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear yoshimax, I really do not know. Perhaps someone else might chip in, *bubbleoba* ? I have not seen features like these, uneven print on the back of the tag, very bright clean zipper pulls (they always have some patina even new, and this is very old muse), drum and keys, ...perhaps closer and bigger  image of Lampo would help....otherwise, I am sorry I am confussed.
Click to expand...


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> yoshimax said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear yoshimax, I really do not know. Perhaps someone else might chip in, *bubbleoba* ? I have not seen features like these, uneven print on the back of the tag, very bright clean zipper pulls (they always have some patina even new, and this is very old muse), drum and keys, ...perhaps closer and bigger  image of Lampo would help....otherwise, I am sorry I am confussed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by clean zipper pulls? I am not home, when I get home this weekend. I will try and get the lampo zipper again.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and sorry if I made a lot of work for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> What do you mean by clean zipper pulls? I am not home, when I get home this weekend. I will try and get the lampo zipper again.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and sorry if I made a lot of work for you.



The photos from the photobucket link are from a fake YSL.  The tag looks way off, even with a valid serial.  Definitely stay away from this one.


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> the photos from the photobucket link are from a fake ysl. The tag looks way off, even with a valid serial. Definitely stay away from this one.


 
thanks !!!


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by clean zipper pulls? I am not home, when I get home this weekend. I will try and get the lampo zipper again.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and sorry if I made a lot of work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry about work,, it is great if I can help. but I second Bubbleoba's comment that it is  a fake muse
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by clean zipper pulls? I am not home, when I get home this weekend. I will try and get the lampo zipper again.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and sorry if I made a lot of work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean bright brass with no patina, pebbled leather is characteristics of a fake Muse, drum is too close to YSl signature on the bag, tag is so wrong front and back etc etc etc not to mention $2100 original price tag !?! from the auction
Click to expand...


----------



## shoegal87

Hello
Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
thank you very much indeed.

item : Yves Saint Laurent muse 2 
listing :280610432585
seller : tep033
link :http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...WH_Handbags&hash=item4155af6649#ht_500wt_1156

Best,
Sylvia


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> yoshimax said:
> 
> 
> 
> clean bright brass with no patina, pebbled leather is characteristics of a fake Muse, drum is too close to YSl signature on the bag, tag is so wrong front and back etc etc etc not to mention $2100 original price tag !?! from the auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help. The seller just found the receipt and will be scanning it to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## zuzu35

can you give me your opinion on this bag. I love the purple color of first photo, but the others look a little maroon.
item:Item picture

NWT YSL XL HOBO ROADY TOTE CARRY-ALL HANDBAG PURPLe
# 300510805918
seller:ljericho
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300510805918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> can you give me your opinion on this bag. I love the purple color of first photo, but the others look a little maroon.
> item:Item picture
> 
> NWT YSL XL HOBO ROADY TOTE CARRY-ALL HANDBAG PURPLe
> # 300510805918
> seller:ljericho
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300510805918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## vesna

shoegal87 said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent muse 2
> listing :280610432585
> seller : tep033
> link :http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...WH_Handbags&hash=item4155af6649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Best,
> Sylvia


 
tricky one Sylvia, looks good but the fakes of this one are so common. \i do not wee the side leather well, aks the seller of the clear photo of side leather texture as well as the bottom of the zipper head with YSL or Lampo symbol. \otherwise it does look good, tags and other details, just wanted to be 100% sure


----------



## yoshimax

yoshimax said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help. The seller just found the receipt and will be scanning it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vesna,
> Thanks for all your help. I received the original receipt from the seller from the YSL boutique in Beverly Hills, with the price paid, sales associate name, seller's personal information etc. So the bag is authentic, no doubt, I can also tell by the smell of the leather and the texture.
> 
> It is actually the very first muse that ever came out, I researched the muse collection and it first came out in 2005. She bought it in Dec of 2004 and it was for the spring collection of 2005. It is not common since it was very expensive at that time. She really did pay over $2000 for the bag.
> 
> The bag is not pebbled, it is actually a gorgeous leather. They don't make it like that anymore actually. I am very pleased with it and just wanted to close this thread and thank you for all your efforts and your help. You were great and patient.
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> yoshimax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vesna,
> Thanks for all your help. I received the original receipt from the seller from the YSL boutique in Beverly Hills, with the price paid, sales associate name, seller's personal information etc. So the bag is authentic, no doubt, I can also tell by the smell of the leather and the texture.
> 
> It is actually the very first muse that ever came out, I researched the muse collection and it first came out in 2005. She bought it in Dec of 2004 and it was for the spring collection of 2005. It is not common since it was very expensive at that time. She really did pay over $2000 for the bag.
> 
> The bag is not pebbled, it is actually a gorgeous leather. They don't make it like that anymore actually. I am very pleased with it and just wanted to close this thread and thank you for all your efforts and your help. You were great and patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great resolution indeed !!!! I am so glad. cheers, Vesna
Click to expand...


----------



## yoshimax

Vesna,

Continue the good work as there are many fakes out there. We need your expertise as always. This was just a weird one since it is not common. I felt bad because the seller was so nice and really tore up her house to find me the receipt to prove it is authentic. She even went as far as the store to see if they can retrieve the receipt but they don't keep it that long. She is a regular at the Beverly Hills store so I totally believe her. she has been nothing but honest and forthcoming with me. Thanks again.......


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Vesna,
> 
> Continue the good work as there are many fakes out there. We need your expertise as always. This was just a weird one since it is not common. I felt bad because the seller was so nice and really tore up her house to find me the receipt to prove it is authentic. She even went as far as the store to see if they can retrieve the receipt but they don't keep it that long. She is a regular at the Beverly Hills store so I totally believe her. she has been nothing but honest and forthcoming with me. Thanks again.......


 
that is really comforting to hear, I also have great ebay experience with many dear people....I am always happy when things resolve positive rather than having high hopes and ending up with a fake. Many times you can just feel it when it is a real  deal. Enjoy your bag (I have the same and love it forever)


----------



## murcialoo

hello girls, can you pls authenticate this easy for me?
TIA! 

item : YSL 'Y' BAG AW10 STUNNING COLOUR!
listing :220718590881
seller : susannahfalcon
link :http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220718590881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

murcialoo said:


> hello girls, can you pls authenticate this easy for me?
> TIA!
> 
> item : YSL 'Y' BAG AW10 STUNNING COLOUR!
> listing :220718590881
> seller : susannahfalcon
> link :http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220718590881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
 I think it is authentic


----------



## murcialoo

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic



 thank you *vesna*


----------



## vesna

murcialoo said:


> thank you *vesna*


 
I am hoping I am right, all shows a good bag, details fine and the seller sold great stuff before...only I just saw that the tag has no Rive Gauche under Yves Saint Laurent......I have seen it before somewhere on an authentic bag...but...I do not know what to say...it is close to ending...could you ask her for a photo of a zipper head engraving on the down side? I am 90% sure all is OK


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Hello
Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
thank you very much indeed.

item : YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 BAG MULTI COLOR RARE LARGE SZ
listing :290520056323
seller : speechless25sf
link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&hash=item43a4584203&item=290520056323&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=ibBEYN%252FvSs8TkwmCdTcSCGnKahw%253D

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Fairlady_300zx said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 BAG MULTI COLOR RARE LARGE SZ
> listing :290520056323
> seller : speechless25sf
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ags&rt=nc&si=ibBEYN%2FvSs8TkwmCdTcSCGnKahw%3D
> 
> Thanks!


 
it looks authentic


----------



## jen_sparro

Fairlady_300zx said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 BAG MULTI COLOR RARE LARGE SZ
> listing :290520056323
> seller : speechless25sf
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&hash=item43a4584203&item=290520056323&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=ibBEYN%252FvSs8TkwmCdTcSCGnKahw%253D
> 
> Thanks!



I'm no expert but I have seen alot of these (I'm on the hunt for one myself) and I honestly doubt it's authenticity. The handle should be a deep green leather, the bottom should be blue (like the seller stated) but the pics show a pink bottom (which I tend to see on fakes) and I don't think the zip looks right to me.... *Vesna* has far more knowledge of YSL than I but I just thought I'd add my two cents. Oh and the tag is always pink...


----------



## xhellokittyx

item : Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pink Everyday Logo Tote Bag
listing :190486538387
seller : shop.bella.bag 
link :http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Yves-Saint-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2c59e1e893#ht_2393wt_1139

Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

xhellokittyx said:


> item : Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pink Everyday Logo Tote Bag
> listing :190486538387
> seller : shop.bella.bag
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Yves-Saint-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2c59e1e893#ht_2393wt_1139
> 
> Thanks!



Can you ask the seller for a photo of the interior tag?  TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

Fairlady_300zx said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 BAG MULTI COLOR RARE LARGE SZ
> listing :290520056323
> seller : speechless25sf
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&hash=item43a4584203&item=290520056323&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=ibBEYN%252FvSs8TkwmCdTcSCGnKahw%253D
> 
> Thanks!



*Don't bid on this one.*  This bad is a very good fake.    The serial number is way off. 172460-001998 is widely used on counterfeit bags, and that's what flagged this one for me.  Also, the seller stated s/he will not accept returns under any circumstance, although guarantee authenticity is stated on the listing.  Definitely stay away.  If you did bid, you should contact eBay/PayPal for item not as described and get a refund.


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> I'm no expert but I have seen alot of these (I'm on the hunt for one myself) and I honestly doubt it's authenticity. The handle should be a deep green leather, the bottom should be blue (like the seller stated) but the pics show a pink bottom (which I tend to see on fakes) and I don't think the zip looks right to me.... *Vesna* has far more knowledge of YSL than I but I just thought I'd add my two cents. Oh and the tag is always pink...


 
no I do not have more expertize, that is a trick Jen, you would be right in this case , all the details which I recognized that look the same on my Muse II are the same, but fakes of this bag are amazing. You definitelly know the details in colour of this bag and it is a great comment. 

Thank you so much, I am trying to get more people involved here to authenticate, so DO NOT be appologetic when you comment on my comment, I simply can not watch empty thread without all those lovely tPFers who were helping me in the past authenticate my YSL pieces. 

Bubbleoba is an expert in Muse, Juneping was on hardware (but I have not seen her here long), and Jujuto is here as well with a vast collection and knowledge, and I ASK everyone who notices something to speak up !!!! 

Muse II is always tricky as well as besace, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks Bubbleoba  !!!


----------



## vesna

Fairlady_300zx said:


> Hello
> Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
> thank you very much indeed.
> 
> item : YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE 2 BAG MULTI COLOR RARE LARGE SZ
> listing :290520056323
> seller : speechless25sf
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ags&rt=nc&si=ibBEYN%2FvSs8TkwmCdTcSCGnKahw%3D
> 
> Thanks!


 
please let us know what happened. If you asked us before it ended (I do not remember) I feel bad for giving you hope in authenticity. If you won it, do not pay and let us know if we can help through retraction process. I have done it in the past.


----------



## bubbleloba

*vesna*, don't feel bad about it.  Counterfeit bags are getting better and better, and it's harder to find the tell signs.  We're all YSL lovers here, but not affiliated with the YSL brand, so there's no way we are well versed in very bag YSL has ever made.


----------



## bubbleloba

Just a reminder to all posters regarding the authenticate this thread - We are here to help YSL lovers to acquire authentic YSLs.  Our opinions of the bags posted are based on past experiences and knowledge of YSL bags and sellers, but by no means are we expert authenticators.  

And to quoted from Cosmo's posting (post #1 in this thread):

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## vesna

thanks again Bubbleoba  !


----------



## ynjkm75

Please help me find if this bag is authentic! My friend has easy bag in different style. We have slight difference in details.


----------



## vesna

ynjkm75 said:


> Please help me find if this bag is authentic! My friend has easy bag in different style. We have slight difference in details.


 
the link is not there, can you repost it please, or upload pictures as attachments ?


----------



## mchughl1

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me! 

item :  YSL (Yves Saint Laurent) Oversized Muse bag
listing :220720724145
seller : *anishapatel149*
link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...720724145?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3363faf8b1

Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

vesna said:


> Thank you so much, I am trying to get more people involved here to authenticate, so DO NOT be appologetic when you comment on my comment, I simply can not watch empty thread without all those lovely tPFers who were helping me in the past authenticate my YSL pieces.
> Bubbleoba is an expert in Muse, Juneping was on hardware (but I have not seen her here long), and Jujuto is here as well with a vast collection and knowledge, and I ASK everyone who notices something to speak up !!!!
> Muse II is always tricky as well as besace, so any help is appreciated.
> Thanks Bubbleoba  !!!



No problem! At least my obsessive compulsion for the Multi has been somewhat useful  I'll do my best to help out whenever I can 
*Fairlady*- I hope you didn't bid on it, if so, I hope you get your money back!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate thees bags for me! 

item :Yves St. Laurent Muse  Large Black Leather Handbag $155
listing :280609873065
seller : *roandmo2010*
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...065?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155a6dca9

item :Yves St. Laurent Muse  Large Black 
 listing :350429690004
 seller :*esposadelarry*
 link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51973cb894


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...720724145?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3363faf8b1


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate thees bags for me!
> 
> item :Yves St. Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Handbag $155
> listing :280609873065
> seller : *roandmo2010*
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...065?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155a6dca9
> 
> item :Yves St. Laurent Muse Large Black
> listing :350429690004
> seller :*esposadelarry*
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51973cb894


 
#1 needs close-up pics of leather tag and serial number, as well as bottom of a zipper head with engraving

#2 authentic


----------



## vesna

mchughl1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> item : YSL (Yves Saint Laurent) Oversized Muse bag
> listing :220720724145
> seller : *anishapatel149*
> link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...720724145?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3363faf8b1
> 
> Thanks!


 
photos are small.....looks good but I would not say anything before we  see inner tag front, and back with serial number, and serial number on paper tag enlarged

this  is a pollished leather muse which gets scratches easily, just touching with your fingernail, much easier than regular leather, make sure to see close-up photos of all sides


----------



## chario

Please help me to authenticate:


Item: 100% AUTHENTIC NWT YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
Listing Number: 250752521585
Seller: gregmsr
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-NWT-YSL-MUSE-LARGE-PATENT-CROC-EMBOSSED-/250752521585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6203d571#ht_1515wt_905

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chario

...and this one:


Item: NWT 100% AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE LARGE EMBOSSED SUEDE
Listing Number: 250752521931
Seller: gregmsr
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-LARGE-EMBOSSED-SUEDE-/250752521931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6203d6cb#ht_1515wt_905

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

chario said:


> Please help me to authenticate:
> 
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC NWT YSL MUSE LARGE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED
> Listing Number: 250752521585
> Seller: gregmsr
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-NWT-YSL-MUSE-LARGE-PATENT-CROC-EMBOSSED-/250752521585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6203d571#ht_1515wt_905
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Seems authentic.


----------



## squeeni

Item:YSL easy bag
Listing number:330517320846
Seller:menjae
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517320846
Comment:is this authentic and also am questioning color as am trying to find a dark gray easy bag and seller says this is dark gray but looks sort of black to me. Anyone know if the color charcoal was really a dark gray? Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

squeeni said:


> Item:YSL easy bag
> Listing number:330517320846
> Seller:menjae
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517320846
> Comment:is this authentic and also am questioning color as am trying to find a dark gray easy bag and seller says this is dark gray but looks sort of black to me. Anyone know if the color charcoal was really a dark gray? Thanks in advance


 
Dear squeeni, I have noticed somewhere a while ago that you were on a search for dark gray easy  this bag looks authentic, but I am not sure about the colour. Did you look in YSL reference library? One of the first easy-s is dark gray, and there are few more there....you can send the seller reference library link to try to determine which one seems closest . I have black and I would not call it gray in any light.


----------



## squeeni

Thanks Vesna. Yes I have been searching for the road gray. Have been emailing the seller back and forth today and she says the color is the road gray! She is going to take some outdoor pics for me to show me that it is gray. She bought it March 2009. I am trying not to get too excited as have been searching so long for this bag. Thanks for your help. Will post pics if I win it and I am quite determined to do so!!


----------



## xhellokittyx

bubbleloba said:


> Can you ask the seller for a photo of the interior tag?  TIA!



Here's the inner pic for YSL Everyday Tote







TIA!


----------



## vesna

squeeni said:


> Thanks Vesna. Yes I have been searching for the road gray. Have been emailing the seller back and forth today and she says the color is the road gray! She is going to take some outdoor pics for me to show me that it is gray. She bought it March 2009. I am trying not to get too excited as have been searching so long for this bag. Thanks for your help. Will post pics if I win it and I am quite determined to do so!!


 
my fingers crossed !!!!  In any colour, this pebbled leather is to die for, whenever you touch the bag to open or anything else, you get such an amazing feeling of softness and luxury, although the bag is so low key, I love that about easy


----------



## amytude

Authentic?

Item: YSL uptown
Listing Number:300510727146
Seller: larsquared
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300510727146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Comments:  I know nothing of YSL bags, but this looks authentic.  Is this a TPF'er?


----------



## Shirleenheng

Hi, please help authenticate this YSL clutch, it's not from Ebay so,

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9410.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9406.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9407.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9408.jpg


Many thanks, dear ladies!


----------



## katerinanicole

Hi there, 

Could someone take a look at this baby for me?

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurnet YSL Easy Bag EUC
Listing Number: 330517320846
Seller: menjae
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517320846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

THANK YOU! xx


----------



## vesna

katerinanicole said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could someone take a look at this baby for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurnet YSL Easy Bag EUC
> Listing Number: 330517320846
> Seller: menjae
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517320846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU! xx


 
this is the same as post #2767


----------



## bubbleloba

Shirleenheng said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this YSL clutch, it's not from Ebay so,
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9410.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9406.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9407.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/d...-ysl-vintage-clutch-original-80s-img_9408.jpg
> 
> 
> Many thanks, dear ladies!



I'm not familiar with this style.  Is it an older model?


----------



## Shirleenheng

Yes, the owner said you bought it from an vintage designer shop in NY, any luck on it? Thanks dear, and to anybody that can help!


----------



## sabrunka

Hey gals, this authentic? Usually the "yves saint laurent" tag inside the bag says "rive gauche" under it.. This one doesn't.. I already promised to buy it but I'm sure if it was fake I could get out of it, thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/GIRLYCHARLIE/items/NWT_Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Textured_Easy


----------



## bingcherry

Hi there, would you please help to authenticate this item? In addition, which production year this bag is -- if you can tell. Thanks!

Item: NWT YSL LARGE CLASSIC MUSE COGNAC BROWN HANDBAG
Ebay Number: 330516422808
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330516422808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: luxurystyle4less 

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

sabrunka said:


> Hey gals, this authentic? Usually the "yves saint laurent" tag inside the bag says "rive gauche" under it.. This one doesn't.. I already promised to buy it but I'm sure if it was fake I could get out of it, thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/GIRLYCHARLIE/items/NWT_Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Textured_Easy


 
I just gave up on a great easy because of it...I have seen such tag before but I can not remember if it was OK or not...I hope someone else remembers or has authentic easy with that tag. Maybe she is a tPF-er ? Could she send you a photo of the bottom of a  zipper head and back of the tag with serial number? Just to be safe although, like the one I wanted to get, it does look good


----------



## bubbleloba

sabrunka said:


> Hey gals, this authentic? Usually the "yves saint laurent" tag inside the bag says "rive gauche" under it.. This one doesn't.. I already promised to buy it but I'm sure if it was fake I could get out of it, thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/GIRLYCHARLIE/items/NWT_Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Textured_Easy



Looks authentic.  I think she is a tPFer.  In any case, I think the consensus was YSL bags made in 2010 did not have the "Rive Gauche" printed underneath Yves Saint Laurent on the leather tags.  Can someone with a 2010 bag chime in?


----------



## bubbleloba

bingcherry said:


> Hi there, would you please help to authenticate this item? In addition, which production year this bag is -- if you can tell. Thanks!
> 
> Item: NWT YSL LARGE CLASSIC MUSE COGNAC BROWN HANDBAG
> Ebay Number: 330516422808
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330516422808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: luxurystyle4less
> 
> Thank you!



Looks OK.  Some photos are a little blurry.  I think on one of the photos it has the paper tag listing as a 2008 (or 2009) bag.


----------



## gigi_81

Hello all,

A newbie authentication request I hope you may be able to help with... thanks in advance for your assistance! 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Black Patent LeatherBag
Ebay Number: 320640588751
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7ab1bcf#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: janeck51

Very much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

gigi_81 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A newbie authentication request I hope you may be able to help with... thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Black Patent LeatherBag
> Ebay Number: 320640588751
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7ab1bcf#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller: janeck51
> 
> Very much appreciated - thank you!



Seems authentic from all details, but can you get a clearer photo of the serial number?  It's hard to make out all of the numbers.


----------



## shoesgirl2010

Hi, Please help want to make a purchase of these pumps for a personal seller and emailed me photos but not sure if they are real or fake? Thanks in advance!!

Item: YSL tribute


----------



## bubbleloba

shoesgirl2010 said:


> Hi, Please help want to make a purchase of these pumps for a personal seller and emailed me photos but not sure if they are real or fake? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: YSL tribute



It's harder to tell with shoes and that's why we don't authenticate them in this thread.  Maybe try the shoe thread?


----------



## bagfiend1

I'm a total newbie at this thing but I thought this might be the perfect chance to wade into this forum with a great bag I discovered in Beverly Hills! All I know is that it's vintage YSL and while it looks similar to a Muse II, it's very different. The bag measures about 15" x 9" x 7" and it's handles are actually attached to the buckles at front and back. The top flap is has a YSL stamped brass bar at it's end. Interior is black satin. Attached are 2 pics. Any help would be highly appreciated by this newbie!


----------



## vesna

this is *Maia* bag, and it looks like older version of 'lover' bag, very beautiful  structured bag, elegant

few photos are here from 2006
http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f56/ysl-maia-rive-gauche-bags-44913.html

and tPF-er *rox_rocks* posted her


----------



## love_jos

Hi! Please advise on the authenticity of this bag as I'm not familiar with YSL bags.  Thanks loads xxxx

Item: NWT $595 YVES ST LAURENT 'Y CLUTCH' BLK NAPPA LEATHER

Listing Number: 290522792273

Seller: picasso-murnau

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4820151


----------



## anena7

Hello everyone,
Please, can somebody authenticate this bag for me ?
Thank you very much. 

item : YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL black patent Downtown bag large
listing : 330518427142



seller : *ppilfer*
link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330518427142&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## anena7

I forgot to say I saw the bag this morning, I double check everything, it's really seem an authentic YSL when you see and touch it. The seller bought on Ebay to somebody else, 
I checked on her feedback and she said the truth. I really need other advises, many thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> I forgot to say I saw the bag this morning, I double check everything, it's really seem an authentic YSL when you see and touch it. The seller bought on Ebay to somebody else,
> I checked on her feedback and she said the truth. I really need other advises, many thanks in advance.


 
it does look fine, could you compare serial number on the back of the leather tag to one on the paper ? That wouls be best indicator. Also, YSL patent is so distinctively gorgeous, I am sure you  recognized the real thing.


----------



## vesna

love_jos said:


> Hi! Please advise on the authenticity of this bag as I'm not familiar with YSL bags. Thanks loads xxxx
> 
> Item: NWT $595 YVES ST LAURENT 'Y CLUTCH' BLK NAPPA LEATHER
> 
> Listing Number: 290522792273
> 
> Seller: picasso-murnau
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4820151


 
all looks good, just ask the seller for a close-up of the serial number on the back of the leather tag and compare to the one on paper


----------



## anena7

Hi Vesna,
I checked twice, the serial number on the back of the leather bag and the number on the paper tag is the same, it's why I really thing is an authentic bag.

Do you really think I should buy it?

Thanks


----------



## anena7

Also the YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL black patent Downtown bag large has 2 pockets on the side, I often saw 1 pocket for the meduim size, I don't know if it's normal to have 2 pockets. Can somebody answer me?

Many thanks.


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Also the YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL black patent Downtown bag large has 2 pockets on the side, I often saw 1 pocket for the meduim size, I don't know if it's normal to have 2 pockets. Can somebody answer me?
> 
> Many thanks.


 
yes, mine was medium with 2 pockets - black patent, calf has one pocket and lambskin no pockets


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I checked twice, the serial number on the back of the leather bag and the number on the paper tag is the same, it's why I really thing is an authentic bag.
> 
> Do you really think I should buy it?
> 
> Thanks


 I think that is a fine bag, and you are  especially lucky  to see it in person, to see what you are getting


----------



## love_jos

Thanks vesna!!


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> I think that is a fine bag, and you are  especially lucky  to see it in person, to see what you are getting



Many thanks Vesna, you are so lovely


----------



## vesna

love_jos said:


> Thanks vesna!!


 


anena7 said:


> Many thanks Vesna, you are so lovely


 

you are welcome


----------



## pato

Greetings

could anybody please authenticate this for me?

Item: Authentic Periwinkle Yves Saint Laurent YSL SAC 57
Listing Number: 220725467183
Seller: koekskes 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220725467183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I have no experience with YSL bags so any comments would be trully appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Greetings
> 
> could anybody please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Periwinkle Yves Saint Laurent YSL SAC 57
> Listing Number: 220725467183
> Seller: koekskes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220725467183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I have no experience with YSL bags so any comments would be trully appreciated. Many thanks


 
please ask the seller for close-up of serial number on paper tag and the photo of back of leather tag with serial number on it to compare


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> please ask the seller for close-up of serial number on paper tag and the photo of back of leather tag with serial number on it to compare



Thanks, Vesna. Will do and repost!


----------



## love_jos

Dear vesna, 

the seller has posted a pic up of the back of the leather tag with the serial number but then removed the pic with the paper tags, which also contain the serial number. It seems quite a bit to me.  Can you please advise cos I'm not very familiar with buying designer items off ebay.  Thanks so much again!!  

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-S...item43a4820151


*note: the seller has just removed the item!!*

link to the new listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-...H_Handbags&hash=item43a4820151#ht_1514wt_1141


----------



## Jabin

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me please? TIA!

Item: Red patent downtown
Listing Number: 190489438016
Seller: jxmy99
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190489438016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lola64

hi, 
I like the bag, but I'm not sure it's authentic, any input would be very much apprectiated...TIA

Ebay Item Number:150550055344
Seller:kristenkatellacotoure
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150550055344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

Jabin said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me please? TIA!
> 
> Item: Red patent downtown
> Listing Number: 190489438016
> Seller: jxmy99
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190489438016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This one looks good.


----------



## Jabin

Thanks so much!


----------



## bagfiend1

WOW! Thanks so much for that quick reply! I love this forum.


----------



## vesna

love_jos said:


> Dear vesna,
> 
> the seller has posted a pic up of the back of the leather tag with the serial number but then removed the pic with the paper tags, which also contain the serial number. It seems quite a bit to me. Can you please advise cos I'm not very familiar with buying designer items off ebay. Thanks so much again!!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-S...item43a4820151
> 
> 
> *note: the seller has just removed the item!!*
> 
> link to the new listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-595-YVES-...H_Handbags&hash=item43a4820151#ht_1514wt_1141


 
hmmmmmmmm, this seller seems really great, what could e the problem? I would not bid until they explain, and post papers again, otherwise how could they justify New With Tags. Please, ask them what is the problem with paper and leather tag serial number.


----------



## vesna

lola64 said:


> hi,
> I like the bag, but I'm not sure it's authentic, any input would be very much apprectiated...TIA
> 
> Ebay Item Number:150550055344
> Seller:kristenkatellacotoure
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150550055344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
sorry Lola, I have never seen Mombasa like this one, I hope someone else will chime in


----------



## salearea

salearea said:


> Item: vintage
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a (personal item)
> Link: http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192246.jpg
> Comments: i am clueless
> 
> photos:
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192246.jpg
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192239.jpg
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192273.jpg
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/salearea17/10-19/?action=view&current=10-192256.jpg



bump


----------



## bubbleloba

salearea said:


> bump



Sorry, I haven't seen this style before and cannot authenticate.


----------



## Vandeven

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute/Tribtoo pump
Listing Number: 250757637947
Seller: kristineback
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sa...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6251e73b#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: Are these YSL shoes real? I have no idea what to look for to see if they are fake or authentic, please help


----------



## Jabin

Hi again! Please help me authenticate this bag. TIA! 

Item: Roady
Listing Number: 380303672709
Seller: inanyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Stingray-Pr...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588bdd8585


----------



## Renabean

Hi

Could you authenticate this for me please? TIA!

Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Bag Sac Handtasche
Seller: yourfavourites
Item no: 320641461249
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....461249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_596wt_1139

Additional pics

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff501/Fine_Food/Yves Saint Laurent Bag/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## bubbleloba

Jabin said:


> Hi again! Please help me authenticate this bag. TIA!
> 
> Item: Roady
> Listing Number: 380303672709
> Seller: inanyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Stingray-Pr...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588bdd8585



Please ask the seller for a photo of the inner leather tag and serial #.

Also, please note the seller has several negative feedback in the past few months (use Toolhaus.org to check - http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=inanyc&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home) and there are questions to the authenticity of her past auctions (there was a Hermes and a few others in question if you search tPF).  I'd stay away due to these reasons just to be safe.


----------



## Jabin

thanks! I'll stay away 



bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of the inner leather tag and serial #.
> 
> Also, please note the seller has several negative feedback in the past few months (use Toolhaus.org to check - http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=inanyc&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home) and there are questions to the authenticity of her past auctions (there was a Hermes and a few others in question if you search tPF).  I'd stay away due to these reasons just to be safe.


----------



## floriade

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate this bag, i bought it but haven't received it yet. seller promised money back guarantee if found not authentic

Item: 100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse bag in Ivory
Listing Number: 220719475351
Seller: anthea_csh
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220719475351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: i bought it for 400 aud, not sure if i'm paying a bit too much

TIA!


----------



## petlouie

Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. Thanks!


----------



## petlouie

Please authenticate this YSL bag for me.  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

petlouie said:


> Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

floriade said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, i bought it but haven't received it yet. seller promised money back guarantee if found not authentic
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse bag in Ivory
> Listing Number: 220719475351
> Seller: anthea_csh
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220719475351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: i bought it for 400 aud, not sure if i'm paying a bit too much
> 
> TIA!


 
this looks like an authentic muse, and I think it is a good price


----------



## Renabean

Hi i think that I was missed by mistake. Thanks!




Renabean said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me please? TIA!
> 
> Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Bag Sac Handtasche
> Seller: yourfavourites
> Item no: 320641461249
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....461249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_596wt_1139
> 
> Additional pics
> 
> http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff501/Fine_Food/Yves Saint Laurent Bag/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Hi i think that I was missed by mistake. Thanks!


 
I am so sorry, it is because I have never seen this bag so I would not know


----------



## vesna

petlouie said:


> Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. Thanks!


 
Hi, I have never seen this bag in real life, so sorry I could not help

if you could see paper tags with serial number and confirm that it is the same number as on the tag, that would be great (it is alightly uneven print of digits on leather tag, I have never seen it that way)


----------



## vesna

petlouie said:


> Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. Thanks!


 
I found an auction for the same bag, different colour, from a reliable seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-BUFFALO...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c18c1b718

you can see the details well and yours seems to have the same.


----------



## petlouie

vesna said:


> I found an auction for the same bag, different colour, from a reliable seller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-BUFFALO...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c18c1b718
> 
> you can see the details well and yours seems to have the same.


 
thanks so much vesna for checking out my two bags.  have a great weekend!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello, Experts,

Good evening.  Please help me to authenticate this bag.  I will love to have it for my travel oversa.

Thank you.

Item Name:  NEW AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Silver Hobo Bag $1595! 
Item Nmber: 200566608925
Seller I.D.:   girliepetitegirl 
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-YSL-Yv...925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2b3941d


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello, Experts,
> 
> Good evening. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I will love to have it for my travel oversa.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: NEW AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Silver Hobo Bag $1595!
> Item Nmber: 200566608925
> Seller I.D.: girliepetitegirl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-YSL-Yv...925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2b3941d


 
dear *tabolove26*, it is authentic Capri, so pretty, I hope you will get it. Cheers, V


----------



## pato

Greetings,

could anybody please authenticate this for me?


Item: YSL Violet Leather Roady Bag
Listing Number: 350432228765
Seller: esposadelarry
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...228765&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_758wt_1141

thanks a lot


----------



## UkrainianDoll

Can someone please help with authenticating this YSL for me?

Item: YSL Sac Y-Rock Fall 2010 Black Silver Hand Bag
Listing Number: 290519019863
Seller: dresdale
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519019863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if this bag is authentic, the number that is photographed in the label of the bag is repeated in the listing.


----------



## UkrainianDoll

I just posted a request for authentication on this thread.....did it get deleted as i only have 2 posts so far? 

Thanks


----------



## vesna

UkrainianDoll said:


> Can someone please help with authenticating this YSL for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Sac Y-Rock Fall 2010 Black Silver Hand Bag
> Listing Number: 290519019863
> Seller: dresdale
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519019863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if this bag is authentic, the number that is photographed in the label of the bag is repeated in the listing.


 
it looks good, authentic


----------



## vesna

UkrainianDoll said:


> I just posted a request for authentication on this thread.....did it get deleted as i only have 2 posts so far?
> 
> Thanks


 
your request is visible (look at the response above), no one would delete the post unless it is violating tPF policies (like selling your own, soliciting), and yours is not, all is great ....WELCOME


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> dear *tabolove26*, it is authentic Capri, so pretty, I hope you will get it. Cheers, V


Hello Vesna,

Thank you.  I hope I will win,too.  It will be perfect for shopping abroad.


----------



## UkrainianDoll

Vlad, 

I posted a request on this thread for authenticity for a YSL Easy bag and that was over 3 hours ago. I still can't see my question or an answer? Has it not been published because I am under the limit of 10 posts?

Thanks
Cat


----------



## UkrainianDoll

vesna said:


> your request is visible (look at the response above), no one would delete the post unless it is violating tPF policies (like selling your own, soliciting), and yours is not, all is great ....WELCOME


Oh Gawd, I feel so stupid. As you can see I am only new to this site, so I even asked Vlad just now :/ duh!

Thanks so much Vesna, what makes you think it looks okay and authentic? I was just abit skeptical because the studs look different, a little less shiny than the ones I saw in another advertisement in which the seller wants US$3000 roughly. Also the bag I just posted on here doesn't have a dustbag or box?

What do you think?


----------



## pixileta

Hello

Any thoughts on this bag, please?

Name: Mombasa Hobo Bag
Seller: dawnzie63
Item no: 120675142594
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...s=63&clkid=6562955070543164536#ht_6782wt_1141

TIA


----------



## UkrainianDoll

Vesna I think it may not be real....I have been looking at pics of the ysl easy rock in the ysl reference library on here and i have also googled celebs who have one.....the studs on the one i posted are much smaller. The authentic ones i have seen have larger,flatter,shinier studs. Additionally, the leather is shinier too.I'm really not sure what to do...


----------



## vesna

UkrainianDoll said:


> Vesna I think it may not be real....I have been looking at pics of the ysl easy rock in the ysl reference library on here and i have also googled celebs who have one.....the studs on the one i posted are much smaller. The authentic ones i have seen have larger,flatter,shinier studs. Additionally, the leather is shinier too.I'm really not sure what to do...


 
if you have any doubt, do not go for it please

I was judging the hardware and the leather tag - serial number is the same as on the receipt, tag looks real, zipper has good engraving...seller has a great history of selling high en stuff and good feedback

again, if you are not sure, that is most important, do not bid, I might be wrong until you see it IRL


----------



## UkrainianDoll

vesna said:


> if you have any doubt, do not go for it please
> 
> I was judging the hardware and the leather tag - serial number is the same as on the receipt, tag looks real, zipper has good engraving...seller has a great history of selling high en stuff and good feedback
> 
> again, if you are not sure, that is most important, do not bid, I might be wrong until you see it IRL


I appreciate your help Vesna, thank you!


----------



## ESQ.

LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...924074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1056
ITEM: YSL TRIBTOO SLINGBACK
ITEM NUMB: 110638924074

TY IN ADVANCE


----------



## pixileta

Hello

Auction is over (ughhhhh) but I am reposting as I am curious about this one, any thoughts please?

Name: Mombasa Hobo Bag
Seller: dawnzie63
Item no: 120675142594
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...ht_6782wt_1141

TIA


----------



## vesna

pixileta said:


> Hello
> 
> Auction is over (ughhhhh) but I am reposting as I am curious about this one, any thoughts please?
> 
> Name: Mombasa Hobo Bag
> Seller: dawnzie63
> Item no: 120675142594
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...ht_6782wt_1141
> 
> TIA


 
sorry, we missed it  (, it is OK bag


----------



## TSquared2

I recently fallen in love with the besace. Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Name: YSL besace
Seller: nustoshe
Item number:	280618436997
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-BESACE-B...Women_s_Bags&hash=item4156298985#ht_500wt_922

Can someone also tell me what size this and what colour?

Thanks!


----------



## pixileta

vesna said:


> sorry, we missed it  (, it is OK bag



Thanks, Vesna! Hopefully a fellow TPFer got it


----------



## pato

Greetings

Apologies for re-posting. Could anybody please authenticate this for me?

Item: YSL Violet Leather Roady Bag
Listing Number: 350432228765
Seller: esposadelarry
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_758wt_1141

thanks a lot


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Greetings
> 
> Apologies for re-posting. Could anybody please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Violet Leather Roady Bag
> Listing Number: 350432228765
> Seller: esposadelarry
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_758wt_1141
> 
> thanks a lot


 
it looks good to me, seller was never criticized  about authenticity but just few comments on state of the items


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> I recently fallen in love with the besace. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Name: YSL besace
> Seller: nustoshe
> Item number:    280618436997
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-BESACE-B...Women_s_Bags&hash=item4156298985#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Can someone also tell me what size this and what colour?
> 
> Thanks!


 
aah, tough one, I have two and can never tell from pics if it is OK or not. Seller has only 2 feedbacks

anyway, we would need inner leather tag front and back close-up photos as well as on the inside of the front flap   a photo of the screws on metal oval openings .. then I can say something more certain...I have mine and there is another one photographed in details in reference library under "post your besace"


----------



## floriade

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic muse, and I think it is a good price



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## LaurenM

Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent Trib too slingbacks 40
Listing Number: 280611939927
Seller: chasec408
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t%2B1KE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comments:  I'm 99.5% sure these are fake but I want to do my due diligence so I can tell the seller that after consulting with the foremost experts on the topic that they are indeed 100% fake.  

Additional pics:
http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010016.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010018.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010020.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010021.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010024.JPG


----------



## mindytay

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
Listing Number: NA
Seller: cheekflicks
Link: http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...mes/31076-ysl-belle-du-jour-clutch-380-a.html
Comments: pls kindly help to authenticate this clutch! additional pictures are provided by the seller

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch2.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch3.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch4.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/YSL1.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/YSL3.jpg


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> it looks good to me, seller was never criticized  about authenticity but just few comments on state of the items



Thanks, Vesna! You are the best


----------



## ESQ.

hello can someone please help me authenticate these

LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1056
ITEM: YSL TRIBTOO SLINGBACK
ITEM NUMB: 110638924074

TY IN ADVANCE


----------



## vesna

LaurenM said:


> Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent Trib too slingbacks 40
> Listing Number: 280611939927
> Seller: chasec408
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t%2B1KE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: I'm 99.5% sure these are fake but I want to do my due diligence so I can tell the seller that after consulting with the foremost experts on the topic that they are indeed 100% fake.
> 
> Additional pics:
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010016.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010018.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010020.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010021.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwards/pwpimages/P1010024.JPG


 


ESQ. said:


> hello can someone please help me authenticate these
> 
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1056
> ITEM: YSL TRIBTOO SLINGBACK
> ITEM NUMB: 110638924074
> 
> TY IN ADVANCE


 
I am so sorry, we do not have anyone who would comment on shoes, it might be best to post this on "glass slipper" forum


----------



## vesna

mindytay said:


> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: cheekflicks
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...mes/31076-ysl-belle-du-jour-clutch-380-a.html
> Comments: pls kindly help to authenticate this clutch! additional pictures are provided by the seller
> 
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch2.jpg
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch3.jpg
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/yslclutch4.jpg
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/YSL1.jpg
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii164/burpeedokee/YSL3.jpg


 
it looks good to me, anyone with Belle-de-jour, please chime in


----------



## vesna

floriade said:


> Thanks Vesna!


 


pato said:


> Thanks, Vesna! You are the best


 
glad to be of some help


----------



## pcil

Please help authenticate. TIA 
Item: YSL Wallet
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: http://img96.imageshack.us/g/66fad408.jpg/
Comments:thanks so much!!


----------



## vesna

pcil said:


> Please help authenticate. TIA
> Item: YSL Wallet
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://img96.imageshack.us/g/66fad408.jpg/
> Comments:thanks so much!!


----------



## psugradgirl

Hi there - I don't have auction information to give you. I picked this bag up today for really cheap in a thrift and I wanted to get some info on it and confirm it's authentic before listing.

It is a very large travel bag of some sort. The only tag on the inside reads "Made expressly for Henry Rosenfeld. Made in Taiwan". The only thing I know about Henry Rosenfeld is that he and Marilyn Monroe had a little fling.

Real or Fake?

Thank you so much!


----------



## getman

Please help authenticate. Thanks!!
Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
Listing Number: 190494742554
Seller: 2010fashioncloset 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190494742554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:The seller only has 1 feedback - any comments from the experts? Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

psugradgirl said:


> Hi there - I don't have auction information to give you. I picked this bag up today for really cheap in a thrift and I wanted to get some info on it and confirm it's authentic before listing.
> 
> It is a very large travel bag of some sort. The only tag on the inside reads "Made expressly for Henry Rosenfeld. Made in Taiwan". The only thing I know about Henry Rosenfeld is that he and Marilyn Monroe had a little fling.
> 
> Real or Fake?
> 
> Thank you so much!



I really think it's a fake.  The "YvesSaintLaurent" stitching logo looks very off.


----------



## tipsuda

Please help me authenticate 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Dark Gold Pebble leather bag
Listing Number: 190495317098
Seller: 2006nargiz 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a67dc6a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bubbleloba

tipsuda said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Dark Gold Pebble leather bag
> Listing Number: 190495317098
> Seller: 2006nargiz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a67dc6a#ht_500wt_1156



Please ask the seller for a clear photo of the serial number tag and close ups of the Y and hardware details.


----------



## tipsuda

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for a clear photo of the serial number tag and close ups of the Y and hardware details.



The seller e-mailed me a few photos taken with her iphone. They are kind of dark but maybe you can get an idea of the authenticity from these? Thanks so much for your help, btw.


----------



## bubbleloba

tipsuda said:


> The seller e-mailed me a few photos taken with her iphone. They are kind of dark but maybe you can get an idea of the authenticity from these? Thanks so much for your help, btw.



No problem.  The bag seems authentic, but we still need a photo of the serial number though - it's located on the back of the YvesSaintLaurent leather tag photo she has already taken.  Also, I couldn't make sure the size of the Majorelle from the listing.  Please check with the seller to see if it's the medium or large (I'm inclined to think it's the medium, and the retail on it was $1395 in 2008).


----------



## mooping

Hi, I need help authenticate this YSL downtown bag.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHLOE-PARATY-SH...H_Handbags&hash=item27b83f3c15#ht_1017wt_1119
Thank you


----------



## satirist

Hello ladies,

What do you think of these 2? The listing has ended for one of them but I am quite curious... Also - do you think these are in Large or Medium? I can't quite tell. TIA 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Leather Carrier 
Listing Number: 170594173836
Seller: realfull
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Item: YSL MUSE BAG FIRE CRANBERRY PATENT LEATHER 
Listing Number: 300517124294
Seller: racquelnicole513 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...cas72BU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bag^lover

Dear ladies,

need your expertise in the following. TIA!

Item: Authentic Ysl Muse two 2 multi color top handle bag
Listing Number: 120677204450
Seller:biffsltd 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Ysl-M...H_Handbags&hash=item1c18ec01e2#ht_2696wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

mooping said:


> Hi, I need help authenticate this YSL downtown bag.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHLOE-PARATY-SH...H_Handbags&hash=item27b83f3c15#ht_1017wt_1119
> Thank you



The link is to a Chloe bag...


----------



## bubbleloba

satirist said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> What do you think of these 2? The listing has ended for one of them but I am quite curious... Also - do you think these are in Large or Medium? I can't quite tell. TIA
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Leather Carrier
> Listing Number: 170594173836
> Seller: realfull
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



This is a fake!  Definitely stay away.



satirist said:


> Item: YSL MUSE BAG FIRE CRANBERRY PATENT LEATHER
> Listing Number: 300517124294
> Seller: racquelnicole513
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...cas72BU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Would need additional photos to authenticate this one (serial number tag, keys, etc.).  I don't know if it's photo flash, but the hardware looks too shiny as well.


----------



## satirist

bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake!  Definitely stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> Would need additional photos to authenticate this one (serial number tag, keys, etc.).  I don't know if it's photo flash, but the hardware looks too shiny as well.



OMG thank you so so so much bubbleloba!! I will be steering clear of them both just to be sure.


----------



## vesna

bag^lover said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> need your expertise in the following. TIA!
> 
> Item: Authentic Ysl Muse two 2 multi color top handle bag
> Listing Number: 120677204450
> Seller:biffsltd
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Ysl-M...H_Handbags&hash=item1c18ec01e2#ht_2696wt_1141


 
Hi, *Jen Sparo* would give better comment, she gave this comment for the identical bag in post #2748:

....I have seen alot of these (I'm on the hunt for one myself) and I honestly doubt it's authenticity. The handle should be a deep green leather, the bottom should be blue but the pics show a pink bottom (which I tend to see on fakes) and I don't think the zip looks right to me.... *...* Oh and the tag is always pink...


----------



## jen_sparro

^Was just about to post about this- no good in my eyes


----------



## mooping

I am so sorry, I think I did post the wrong link.
This is the link for the downtown bag that I want
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310291090919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thank you very much.


----------



## vesna

mooping said:


> I am so sorry, I think I did post the wrong link.
> This is the link for the downtown bag that I want
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310291090919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Thank you very much.


 
 this one is 100% authentic, Linda's stuff is one of the best sellers on ebay, reliable, accepts returns, great shipping and communication, I LOVE them and shop a lot with them...tote is authentic, medium, does not have outside pocket just like my lambskin soft luscious leather, not sturdy like calf.


----------



## singtong

hi, would anyone be able to authenticate some shoes for me....

item: black tribtoo pumps
listing: 290527929834
seller: henriettaronson 
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...27929834?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a4d065ea

many thanks girls!


----------



## jen_sparro

^You'd be better asking about this in The Glass Slipper- Authenticate these shoes forum


----------



## sandrahelen21

Item: mens new yvessaintlaurent shirt
Listing Number: 140496482268
Seller: loobylou74
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140496482268&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Extra pictures: http://img98.imageshack.us/g/img1921p.jpg/
hi everyone, can you please authenticate this shirt for me?
many thanks


----------



## Chic Casa

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Shamrock Buffalo Large Muse
Listing Number: 390284037691
Seller: ******
Link : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adebdce3b



*what do you think ? looks authentic & seller looks honest to ?!!*


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> ^Was just about to post about this- no good in my eyes


 
I saw this too and think it's fake.  The color of the handle is all wrong.  The search continues. Good luck ladies!


----------



## vesna

Chic Casa said:


> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Shamrock Buffalo Large Muse
> Listing Number: 390284037691
> Seller: ******
> Link :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adebdce3b
> 
> 
> 
> *what do you think ? looks authentic & seller looks honest to ?!!*


 

ooooh, this is by far  top seller on ebay, trusted and preffered seler of  many labels...Balenciaga has thread about bags bought with her


----------



## TSquared2

Item: YSL Green Croc Besace Bag
Listing Number: 380311900452
Seller: inanyc
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380311900452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank You!


----------



## HauteHim

I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this bag? I've only seen it on this website and I have no idea what season it is from. Thanks : )

https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...nt-laurent-ysl-fringe-tote-bag/prod_2755.html


----------



## Chic Casa

Thank you *Vesna *


----------



## yolllzzz

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse
Seller: d_abug
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/d_abug/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent__YSL__Muse


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jujuto

HauteHim said:


> I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this bag? I've only seen it on this website and I have no idea what season it is from. Thanks : )
> 
> https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...nt-laurent-ysl-fringe-tote-bag/prod_2755.html



Hi,
This fringe bag is authentic.
It comes from Tom Ford period. It is written on his label that it is from 2005.


----------



## jujuto

TSquared2 said:


> Item: YSL Green Croc Besace Bag
> Listing Number: 380311900452
> Seller: inanyc
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380311900452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank You!



Hi,
The croc suede aspect looks good but to be sure please ask to the seller a close-up of the Yves Saint Laurent inner label. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

yolllzzz said:


> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse
> Seller: d_abug
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/d_abug/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent__YSL__Muse
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Item: YSL Green Croc Besace Bag
> Listing Number: 380311900452
> Seller: inanyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380311900452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank You!


 
wow, tough one, again I have two besaces and can never tell if the pics show real thing. Leather pattern looks good, but it is too shiny for nubuck, it looks beaten up and dirty, seller has horrible feedback for condtion of stuff, even authenticity question, not selling it to the buyer after auction ends because he/she sells in store as well...I would not risk 

inner tag would be a must to see as *Jujut*o pinted


----------



## bubbleloba

yolllzzz said:


> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Muse
> Seller: d_abug
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/d_abug/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent__YSL__Muse
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Looks good!


----------



## bagscraze

Could you plzzz authenticate this real quick for me? I was so stupid to make an offer and that person accepted it. The seller has good rating tho. anywayz:

Item: YSL Gold Besace
Listing Number: 270694598259
Seller: Tote Girl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...spagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

bagscraze said:


> Could you plzzz authenticate this real quick for me? I was so stupid to make an offer and that person accepted it. The seller has good rating tho. anywayz:
> 
> Item: YSL Gold Besace
> Listing Number: 270694598259
> Seller: Tote Girl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...spagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
not sure, tag looks OK, it would be god to see the bottom,  serial number on the back of leather tag and clasps on the top of the shoulder strap


----------



## MJbb

Item: YSL Muse Two
Listing Number: 180617335451
Seller: rubytuesy 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180617335451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## HauteHim

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> This fringe bag is authentic.
> It comes from Tom Ford period. It is written on his label that it is from 2005.



Thanks so much, I'm purchasing one in black from somewhere else. My first YSL!


----------



## TSquared2

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> The croc suede aspect looks good but to be sure please ask to the seller a close-up of the Yves Saint Laurent inner label. Thanks.



I emailed the seller requesting the authentication cards (which they do not have) and photos of the inner label (which they did not respond to).

Just went to check the listing, and it's ended.

Guess I'll just have to keep looking for a decent besace!


----------



## vesna

MJbb said:


> Item: YSL Muse Two
> Listing Number: 180617335451
> Seller: rubytuesy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180617335451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!


 
I do not think that it is genuine


----------



## MJbb

vesna said:


> I do not think that it is genuine


 
Thank you so much! I had the same feeling...


----------



## Mark89

Could someone be kind of enough to authenticate this purse for me? 

Item:Black Patent Tribute Tote Handbag

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=100394&gdftrk=gdfV22291_a_7c1313_a_7c6233_a_7c100394


----------



## winniieli

Item: YSL Navy Leather Tote
Link: http://www.ivorytrunk.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=92940&bo_cart_session_id=1277409&rid=E020111IT
Comments: Hello, can someone authenticate this for me? I have never seen this before and i'm not even sure if the site is legit. I found it on chickdowntown as well but I don't trust that site either. Here is the link: http://www.chickdowntown.com/detail.asp?d=Yves%20Saint%20Laurent&bo_products_variance_id=92940&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_campaign=feed&rid=cj&utm_content=YSLHB-220203-CRAON-BLKSAPH-OS

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Mark89 said:


> Could someone be kind of enough to authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> Item:Black Patent Tribute Tote Handbag
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=100394&gdftrk=gdfV22291_a_7c1313_a_7c6233_a_7c100394


 
Tribute looks good to me


----------



## bubbleloba

Mark89 said:


> Could someone be kind of enough to authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> Item:Black Patent Tribute Tote Handbag
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=100394&gdftrk=gdfV22291_a_7c1313_a_7c6233_a_7c100394



It's an authentic tribute in the large size.  I think the seller made a typo on the serial (the picture of the serial tag looks correct), so just confirm with them that it's 181234.


----------



## bubbleloba

winniieli said:


> Item: YSL Navy Leather Tote
> Link: http://www.ivorytrunk.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=92940&bo_cart_session_id=1277409&rid=E020111IT
> Comments: Hello, can someone authenticate this for me? I have never seen this before and i'm not even sure if the site is legit. I found it on chickdowntown as well but I don't trust that site either. Here is the link: http://www.chickdowntown.com/detail.asp?d=Yves%20Saint%20Laurent&bo_products_variance_id=92940&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_campaign=feed&rid=cj&utm_content=YSLHB-220203-CRAON-BLKSAPH-OS
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry, I can't access the listing at all.


----------



## winniieli

bubbleloba said:


> Sorry, I can't access the listing at all.



Here is a screen capture of the bag. 






Thank you for your help, i'm feeling extremely uneasy right now because i already purchased it.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can some please authenticate this Majorelle?  Thanks!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1047wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

mamaluvsbags said:


> Can some please authenticate this Majorelle?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1047wt_1141



Pictures are a little blurry, but the details look good so far.  Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag to make sure it matches the number listed in the auction.


----------



## soccermom100

Item:  YSL Oversized Pony Hair Muse bag
Listing Number:  150556384341
Seller:  truthys
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150556384341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any help re authenticity of this bag would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vesna

winniieli said:


> Here is a screen capture of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 1314637
> View attachment 1314638
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, i'm feeling extremely uneasy right now because i already purchased it.


 
I can not see the bag at all


----------



## sillygooose

item: YSL rive gauche bag
Listing Number: - 
Seller: I-Shopaholics
Link: http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/I_Shopaholics/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_White_Rive_Gauche_Bag


thank you ladies!


----------



## winniieli

vesna said:


> i can not see the bag at all








I apologize, I uploaded it as a PNG file before. I used JPG this time, this should work. Sorry i'm still kind of new to this whole forum thing.

Thanks again!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can someone please authenticate another Majorelle for me (or two)?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_6723wt_1141

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2033wt_907


----------



## bandarisss

Yves St. Laurent Black Patent large clutch 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0dc31fe4

can you please authenticate this clutch for me?
 thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soccermom100

Hello.  Could someone please help me with the authenticity of this item?  Also, is the listing price fair, in your opinion?  Thanks very much!!

Item:  YSL ASTRAKHAN LAMB FUR BLACK MUSE
Listing Number:  380224098480
Seller:  88caviar
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380224098480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

soccermom100 said:


> Hello.  Could someone please help me with the authenticity of this item?  Also, is the listing price fair, in your opinion?  Thanks very much!!
> 
> Item:  YSL ASTRAKHAN LAMB FUR BLACK MUSE
> Listing Number:  380224098480
> Seller:  88caviar
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380224098480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is an authentic muse.  I'm not sure about the retail on this bag though.


----------



## soccermom100

Thanks bubbleloba!


----------



## soccermom100

I received some more pictures of this YSL Pony Hair Muse from the seller.  I will try to attach them:


----------



## soccermom100

Okay, that did not work.  I don't know how to copy them into this format


----------



## vesna

winniieli said:


> View attachment 1314978
> View attachment 1314979
> 
> 
> I apologize, I uploaded it as a PNG file before. I used JPG this time, this should work. Sorry i'm still kind of new to this whole forum thing.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
welcome *winniieli *, I am so sorry, I have never seen bow bag like this one. We do have in reference library bow bags, but I do not recall seing this one..theprice is very strange, so low, below anything YSL could possibly cost.


----------



## vesna

soccermom100 said:


> Okay, that did not work. I don't know how to copy them into this format


 
pics have to be relatively small to upload them here (150ish kb), then you can attach if you use "manage attachments" button below. It will open the window for uploading.


----------



## winniieli

vesna said:


> welcome *winniieli *, I am so sorry, I have never seen bow bag like this one. We do have in reference library bow bags, but I do not recall seing this one..theprice is very strange, so low, below anything YSL could possibly cost.




I know  I tried to google it, nothing. I even looked through the whole ysl reference forum. This is starting to make me really nervous.


----------



## bubbleloba

mamaluvsbags said:


> Can someone please authenticate another Majorelle for me (or two)?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_6723wt_1141
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2033wt_907



The first one looks good, but please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.

The second one I have some doubts.  The zippers looked off, but this can be the angle the photo was taken.  Also, the photo of the serial number did not show up.  Please ask the seller for a clearer photo of the zipper and serial number tag.


----------



## bubbleloba

soccermom100 said:


> Okay, that did not work.  I don't know how to copy them into this format



Vlad has posted instructions on how to post photos here - http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

If you have the photos posted on another site, you can always embed the URL by clicking on the "postcard" logo as well.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bandarisss

bandarisss said:


> Yves St. Laurent Black Patent large clutch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0dc31fe4
> 
> can you please authenticate this clutch for me?
> thanks!!!!!!!!!


 

please check this for me !!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

bandarisss said:


> Yves St. Laurent Black Patent large clutch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0dc31fe4
> 
> can you please authenticate this clutch for me?
> thanks!!!!!!!!!


 
sorry, I did not miss it, just I have no idea. I have never seen IRL a clutch with such YSL stitching...sorry, seller seems fine


----------



## Baggable

Please authenticate, Thanks!!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE METALLIC SILVER CLUTCH 
Item number: 190497509294
Seller: dzcdesign
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a894fae


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel

item number:190496518920
seller:mexo15552
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...920?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a7a3308
commentsls authenticate this bag, TIA!!!


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies, could you help me with this?

Item name: RARE AUTH YSL MUSE TWO MULTI COLOUR LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
Item number: 140507437413
Seller: lv_1st 

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140507437413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel
> 
> item number:190496518920
> seller:mexo15552
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...920?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5a7a3308
> commentsls authenticate this bag, TIA!!!



Looks good so far, but need a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.


----------



## jen_sparro

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies, could you help me with this?
> 
> Item name: RARE AUTH YSL MUSE TWO MULTI COLOUR LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Item number: 140507437413
> Seller: lv_1st
> 
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140507437413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good to me, just be aware it's the medium size


----------



## ginaki

jen_sparro said:


> Looks good to me, just be aware it's the medium size


 
Thank you jen_sparro! Yes, I saw it is the medium.


----------



## pato

Could anybody please authenticate this? Many many thanks

Item: YSL Oversized Pony Hair Muse bag
Listing Number: 150556384341
Seller: truthys
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies, could you help me with this?
> 
> Item name: RARE AUTH YSL MUSE TWO MULTI COLOUR LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Item number: 140507437413
> Seller: lv_1st
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140507437413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
I have been eyeing this bag and I was going to come to to authticate BECAUSE this seller sold a fake birkin bag. So now i am wondering if this seller it to be trusted.


----------



## skippydoo2010

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good so far, but need a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.


 

Thanks for authenticating but the seller said that she can't send me a photo of the serial number tag because she doesnt have a nice camera and if im not comfortable buying the bag because im questioning the authentcity then dont beca there are a lot of watchers and she says that its authentic and for me to check her feedback, what do you think? Thanks


----------



## ginaki

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I have been eyeing this bag and I was going to come to to authticate BECAUSE this seller sold a fake birkin bag. So now i am wondering if this seller it to be trusted.


 
Really? And I saw that the seller has great feedback and has sold numerous expensive bags...


----------



## bagfiend1

Can anyone please help me identify this vintage YSL bag? I've been scouring this forum and can't find any reference to this bag. This looks to be in the same era as the Maia bag with similar styling except for the fact that this bag isn't a flap bag (and the Maia is). Handles are braided and the bag is lined in black satin. It's so old the inside tag is worn completely away.  I'd really appreciate any help! 

Thanks!


----------



## bandarisss

vesna said:


> sorry, I did not miss it, just I have no idea. I have never seen IRL a clutch with such YSL stitching...sorry, seller seems fine


 

thank you!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> Thanks for authenticating but the seller said that she can't send me a photo of the serial number tag because she doesnt have a nice camera and if im not comfortable buying the bag because im questioning the authentcity then dont beca there are a lot of watchers and she says that its authentic and for me to check her feedback, what do you think? Thanks



I honestly think you should stay away because the seller does not accept returns (per her listing).  It's not difficult to take a photo of the serial number - most sellers will do it.


----------



## jen_sparro

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I have been eyeing this bag and I was going to come to to authticate BECAUSE this seller sold a fake birkin bag. So now i am wondering if this seller it to be trusted.



How did you find that out? The photos are definitely of an authentic bag (if they aren't I'll eat my hat ) and there aren't any negatives? It could've been a one off mistake... her track record for selling luxury bags seems pretty good


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ginaki said:


> Really? And I saw that the seller has great feedback and has sold numerous expensive bags...


 

this year she has good feedback but she has had two negs before and now with her selling fakes I don't trust this seller


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jen_sparro said:


> How did you find that out? The photos are definitely of an authentic bag (if they aren't I'll eat my hat ) and there aren't any negatives? It could've been a one off mistake... her track record for selling luxury bags seems pretty good


 

 You are right, the bag is authentic but she has sold at least one fake birkin before. http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-authenticate-this-hermes-bag-612781-339.html

I was going to be but I don't think she can be trusted IMO


----------



## jen_sparro

Fair enough! I wouldn't want anyone to be burned, I personally am not bidding since I'm waiting for a large (and this time I'll buy immediately instead of waiting!)


----------



## AMJ

Can someone help with this bag? Thank you!

Item: NWT YSL Muse II Nude Leather Hand Bag Purse
Listing Number: 180620542064
Seller: yogabutet
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Muse-II...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0dd2c070


----------



## ginaki

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> You are right, the bag is authentic but she has sold at least one fake birkin before. http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-authenticate-this-hermes-bag-612781-339.html
> 
> I was going to be but I don't think she can be trusted IMO


 
Good info, I would never found out! Her feedback is very good and I also looked at toolhaus. She got two negatives but not for selling fakes.


----------



## vesna

AMJ said:


> Can someone help with this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: NWT YSL Muse II Nude Leather Hand Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 180620542064
> Seller: yogabutet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Muse-II...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0dd2c070


 
no fear with Yogabutet, all authentic, great seller, this bag is definitelly authentic


----------



## ginaki

jen_sparro said:


> Fair enough! I wouldn't want anyone to be burned, I personally am not bidding since I'm waiting for a large (and this time I'll buy immediately instead of waiting!)


 
OK, I am really worried now... I was ready to bid, since the bag was deemed authentic... If a seller has sold a fake in the past, is definitely something to worry about, but the bag looks ok as you told me. I have bought a bag in the past from a seller that also has sold a couple of fakes (from another brand), without knowing it. My bag was 1000% authentic and this seller has sold many-many authentic bags since.
The quesiton is : do I take the risk?


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> OK, I am really worried now... I was ready to bid, since the bag was deemed authentic... If a seller has sold a fake in the past, is definitely something to worry about, but the bag looks ok as you told me. I have bought a bag in the past from a seller that also has sold a couple of fakes (from another brand), without knowing it. My bag was 1000% authentic and this seller has sold many-many authentic bags since.
> The quesiton is : do I take the risk?


 
well, I have experience with buying two fakes (Prada) and both ended well for me because mere mention to sellers that I payed with AMEX thorugh PayPal got them refunding me the money. AMEX lawyers are best shield on the market, and PayPal s good as well. 

I personally would not go again into such an emotional turmoil, so I love this format for posting authenticity - you can check throughout tPF the reputation of the seller through search function and seller's name. The bag looks good though


----------



## pato

So sorry to be such a bother but does anybody have any thoughts on this bag, please?


Item: YSL Oversized Pony Hair Muse bag
Listing Number: 150556384341
Seller: truthys
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


thanks so much!


----------



## bubbleloba

pato said:


> So sorry to be such a bother but does anybody have any thoughts on this bag, please?
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Oversized Pony Hair Muse bag
> Listing Number: 150556384341
> Seller: truthys
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> thanks so much!



The link doesn't work for me...


----------



## pato

bubbleloba said:


> The link doesn't work for me...



Oh, I am very sorry. Perhaps this time works:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...84341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1657wt_1141

Thanks so so much


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> well, I have experience with buying two fakes (Prada) and both ended well for me because mere mention to sellers that I payed with AMEX thorugh PayPal got them refunding me the money. AMEX lawyers are best shield on the market, and PayPal s good as well.
> 
> I personally would not go again into such an emotional turmoil, so I love this format for posting authenticity - you can check throughout tPF the reputation of the seller through search function and seller's name. The bag looks good though


 
TPF helps a lot!!! It is very risky buying from ebay these days, and sometimes it does not worth the anxiety! I am glad that both of the fake cases ended up well! Thank you for your help. In case I decide to bid and win, I will definitely post my own pictures here.


----------



## sillygooose

Reposting- think it was missed out

item: YSL rive gauche bag
Listing Number: - 
Seller: I-Shopaholics
Link: http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/I_Sho...ive_Gauche_Bag


thank you ladies!


----------



## sillygooose

sillygooose said:


> Reposting- think it was missed out
> 
> item: YSL rive gauche bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: I-Shopaholics
> Link: http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/I_Sho...ive_Gauche_Bag
> 
> 
> thank you ladies!



http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/I_Shopaholics/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_White_Rive_Gauche_Bag

The link in my prev post doesn't work, hope this does! Thanks!


----------



## vesna

sillygooose said:


> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/I_Shopaholics/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent_YSL_White_Rive_Gauche_Bag
> 
> The link in my prev post doesn't work, hope this does! Thanks!


 
looks good  (it does have denim trafer in description)


----------



## ginaki

ginaki said:


> TPF helps a lot!!! It is very risky buying from ebay these days, and sometimes it does not worth the anxiety! I am glad that both of the fake cases ended up well! Thank you for your help. In case I decide to bid and win, I will definitely post my own pictures here.


 
Well I ended up bidding, but unfortunately I was outbid for a few dollars...
Well, it was not meant to be... I really want this bag and hope I will find one soon!
Thank you ladies!


----------



## sillygooose

vesna said:


> looks good  (it does have denim trafer in description)



Thanks vesna! I'm hoping the denim transfer can be cleaned off!


----------



## Jabin

I did something v stupid. I began bidding for a pony hair downtown, won the auction and only now realize that I forgot to have the bag authenticated. Can someone authenticate this one for me, pretty please? I hope the link works. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...U1Yc1wI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

Jabin said:


> I did something v stupid. I began bidding for a pony hair downtown, won the auction and only now realize that I forgot to have the bag authenticated. Can someone authenticate this one for me, pretty please? I hope the link works. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...U1Yc1wI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



It looks good, but I need to see a clearer photo of the serial number to be sure.


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate thanks
item: ysl easy bag
seller: rayanneg123 
ID; 110645329344
link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645329344#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## bagscraze

ok, now i got some additional pix. could u plzzz help me with this.?

























vesna said:


> not sure, tag looks OK, it would be god to see the bottom,  serial number on the back of leather tag and clasps on the top of the shoulder strap


----------



## vesna

anteaterquaker said:


> please authenticate thanks
> item: ysl easy bag
> seller: rayanneg123
> ID; 110645329344
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645329344#ht_720wt_1139


 
looks good to me, the only thing I woud like to see better is the back of the leather tag, when I enlarge photo it does not open and I can not see serial number well. Could you ask for a better photo and just compare the first number with the one on paper, they should be the same


----------



## vesna

bagscraze said:


> ok, now i got some additional pix. could u plzzz help me with this.?


 
I am very sceptical and think it is a fake bag, identical to this one:

http://www.louisvuittonhandbagsvisa.com/ysl-handbags-besace-flap-bag-8089-p-5659.html

bottom of the bag with YSL stitched would be useful to see, but to be honest, I have 2 besaces and still am not sure when I see the photos, besaces have best replicas so far, even the tag looks very real


----------



## anteaterquaker

vesna said:


> looks good to me, the only thing I woud like to see better is the back of the leather tag, when I enlarge photo it does not open and I can not see serial number well. Could you ask for a better photo and just compare the first number with the one on paper, they should be the same




thanks so much


----------



## bagscraze

OMG. If you cant even tell if its real or not then who can?  



vesna said:


> I am very sceptical and think it is a fake bag, identical to this one:
> 
> http://www.louisvuittonhandbagsvisa.com/ysl-handbags-besace-flap-bag-8089-p-5659.html
> 
> bottom of the bag with YSL stitched would be useful to see, but to be honest, I have 2 besaces and still am not sure when I see the photos, besaces have best replicas so far, even the tag looks very real


----------



## bagscraze

BTW, here is the bottom pix. Itd be a super bummer if i were fake. *Crossing my fingers.


----------



## mimi_laroche

Hello,

Can somebody authenticate this Muse Two. I bought it recently on Bluefly. I'll upload the pictures in batches.

Thanks, Mimi


----------



## mimi_laroche

Here are more pictures. Thanks. -Mimi


----------



## vesna

bagscraze said:


> BTW, here is the bottom pix. Itd be a super bummer if i were fake. *Crossing my fingers.


 
are you getting it ? Did you pay? The price surprized me because for less than $500 besace ?????   I don't know, again this photo i under the angle, can not see the fatness of the letter S. I posted myself photos of mu black and nubuck besaces in YSL reference library, very detailed for authentication purposes. If you get the bag, look at those photos and see if details look the same. Under the flap there are screws in oval metal openings, and those have to have fine straigt narrow indents fro screwdriver, not cross or something else.....bottom of the bag : letter S has to look exactly like on both of my bags, if it is "skinny" it is not OK...clasps on the strap are turned on the outside, ALL fakes have towards the inside like on yours, but I have seen real, genuine ones with inside orientation...crazy


----------



## zeogo

Please authenticate, even though it has ended I have received a second chance offer. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Wtk7MPg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## zeogo

duplicatehttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Wtk7MPg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## zeogo

Please authenticate, even though it has ended I have received a second chance offer, thanks in advance!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Wtk7MPg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can anyone help me authenticate this wallet? Not sure how I feel about the white interior but . . .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...154831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_944wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

mimi_laroche said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody authenticate this Muse Two. I bought it recently on Bluefly. I'll upload the pictures in batches.
> 
> Thanks, Mimi



It's authentic.   Congrats!


----------



## vesna

zeogo said:


> Please authenticate, even though it has ended I have received a second chance offer, thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Wtk7MPg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT


 


mamaluvsbags said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this wallet? Not sure how I feel about the white interior but . . .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...154831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_944wt_1141


 
I am sorry, I am not familiar with either of these, I am hoping that someone here has them and would chip in, sorry


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies, would you kindly authenticate?!

item: Muse bag
seller: sparenoleg 
ID; 200571228984
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200571228984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Ladies, would you kindly authenticate?!
> 
> item: Muse bag
> seller: sparenoleg
> ID; 200571228984
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200571228984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



We'll need to close ups of the hardware (lock, key, feet) as well as the serial number tag to authenticate.  The seller is a bit iffy too... all of her auctions are private listings, and she has listed quite a few fakes before (not YSL, but other brands).


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bubbleloba said:


> We'll need to close ups of the hardware (lock, key, feet) as well as the serial number tag to authenticate. The seller is a bit iffy too... all of her auctions are private listings, and she has listed quite a few fakes before (not YSL, but other brands).


 
Thank you! I think I'll stay away from this auction then. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## quinteroastm

Item:100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel
Listing Number:190496518920
Seller:mexo15552
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496518920

Comments: I know skippydoo2010 asked about the authenticity of this item and even emailed the seller. I am new to this and didn't realize you could do this but I purchased the bag and as soon as I received the purchase I questioned it's authenticity because of the quality and feel of the material used. I saw and felt a real YSL Easy and loved the feel of the bag which was also preloved and it does not feel like the one I purchased. I have emailed the seller back and forth about my concerns and decided to open a case after I called the YSL in Costa Mesa to ask about serial numbers and the associate told me that fakes use serial numbers now because they are only product codes for the purse and to check the feel and try to compare it to a real one. I am also concerned with the tag that was attached inside the bag because I asked about that and the associate said it should have the product code that is under the bag but it does not. I asked the seller if she purchased the item from a department store of a Yves Saint Laurent store and she refused to answer me. I took a couple of the pictures of the serial number and the tag that was attached. I also looked at the website which sells replicas and am more confused because they look so real. The seller and I both live in the USA and I called the Costa Mesa YSL store to see if they authenticate and another associate told me they do not authenticate but the seller wants to use the France store to authenticate. 

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl4.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl3.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl2.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl.jpg

Replica Ones I found with the same tags and imprint
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/replicaysl.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/replica-YSL-handbag-0435-light-coffee_1.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/YSL-replica-tag.jpg


----------



## bubbleloba

quinteroastm said:


> Item:100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel
> Listing Number:190496518920
> Seller:mexo15552
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496518920
> 
> Comments: I know skippydoo2010 asked about the authenticity of this item and even emailed the seller. I am new to this and didn't realize you could do this but I purchased the bag and as soon as I received the purchase I questioned it's authenticity because of the quality and feel of the material used. I saw and felt a real YSL Easy and loved the feel of the bag which was also preloved and it does not feel like the one I purchased. I have emailed the seller back and forth about my concerns and decided to open a case after I called the YSL in Costa Mesa to ask about serial numbers and the associate told me that fakes use serial numbers now because they are only product codes for the purse and to check the feel and try to compare it to a real one. I am also concerned with the tag that was attached inside the bag because I asked about that and the associate said it should have the product code that is under the bag but it does not. I asked the seller if she purchased the item from a department store of a Yves Saint Laurent store and she refused to answer me. I took a couple of the pictures of the serial number and the tag that was attached. I also looked at the website which sells replicas and am more confused because they look so real. The seller and I both live in the USA and I called the Costa Mesa YSL store to see if they authenticate and another associate told me they do not authenticate but the seller wants to use the France store to authenticate.
> 
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl4.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl3.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl2.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/ysl.jpg
> 
> Replica Ones I found with the same tags and imprint
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/replicaysl.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/replica-YSL-handbag-0435-light-coffee_1.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/xxbadgurlparoxx/YSL-replica-tag.jpg



I think the consensus on this bag was to stay away.  The seller didn't post good photos to prove the authenticity of the bag.  Since you've already purchased it, I would ask for the seller for a refund since the bag isn't authentic.  The YSL logo on the tag looks a little off, although the serial is accurate (but this can be faked).  Otherwise, if you paid with PayPal, you may want to get them involved.

You can compare the details of your bag with an authentic bag here - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-easy-zip-small-tote-bag-a.aspx.

Here's an example of an authentic YSL tag:


----------



## pugtolove

Item:100% Auth YSL Mombasa Tooled Leather Deer Horn Hobo Bag
Site: Ebay
Sellerink362003
Item Number:180624128774
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1475wt_1135
Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## pugtolove

Item:100% Auth YSL Mombasa Tooled Leather Deer Horn Hobo Bag
Site: Ebay
Sellerink362003
Item Number:180624128774
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1475wt_1135
Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## pugtolove

pugtolove said:


> Item:100% Auth YSL Mombasa Tooled Leather Deer Horn Hobo Bag
> Site: Ebay
> Sellerink362003
> Item Number:180624128774
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1475wt_1135
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much!



Wish I could delete this 2nd post, it was a mistake. Sorry.


----------



## ranarama

Hello, could you please authenticate these bags for me. Thank you.

Item: YSL Nubuck Croc-embossed Catwalk Flap Bag NEW!
Listing Number: 120681534409
Seller: r0mar10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Nubuck-Croc...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c192e13c9#ht_500wt_1157

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag. Aauthentic Inc Receipt
Listing Number: 110645598768
Seller: palepinke
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...omen_s_Bags&hash=item19c2fdda30#ht_500wt_1157

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Large Handbag Drk Grey YSL
Listing Number: 120683002024
Seller: sasspurilla
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags&hash=item1c194478a8#ht_1310wt_1149


----------



## pato

Greetings,

Could any of the experts please authenticate this for me?

Item: YSL Muse Pink
Listing Number: 190502100980
Seller: lijuanr 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190502100980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many thanks


----------



## mimi_laroche

bubbleloba said:


> It's authentic.   Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Item:100% Auth YSL Mombasa Tooled Leather Deer Horn Hobo Bag
> Site: Ebay
> Sellerink362003
> Item Number:180624128774
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1475wt_1135
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much!


 
looks great


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Wish I could delete this 2nd post, it was a mistake. Sorry.


 
don't worry


----------



## vesna

ranarama said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate these bags for me. Thank you.
> 
> Item: YSL Nubuck Croc-embossed Catwalk Flap Bag NEW!
> Listing Number: 120681534409
> Seller: r0mar10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Nubuck-Croc...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c192e13c9#ht_500wt_1157
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag. Aauthentic Inc Receipt
> Listing Number: 110645598768
> Seller: palepinke
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...omen_s_Bags&hash=item19c2fdda30#ht_500wt_1157
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Large Handbag Drk Grey YSL
> Listing Number: 120683002024
> Seller: sasspurilla
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags&hash=item1c194478a8#ht_1310wt_1149


 
#1 
# 2 not sure, nubuck looks good, but side leather I did not see such smooth on nubuck front Muse II. The seller could provide more details like #3 (serial number on leather tag and paper tag)

#3 looks good


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Could any of the experts please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Pink
> Listing Number: 190502100980
> Seller: lijuanr
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190502100980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many thanks


 
looks good


----------



## wantitneedit

vesna said:


> #1
> # 2 not sure, nubuck looks good, but side leather I did not see such smooth on nubuck front Muse II. The seller could provide more details like #3 (serial number on leather tag and paper tag)
> 
> #3 looks good



Vesna, i'm not sure if you noted that with the Dark Grey Muse, the seller states the bag was sprayed with protection spray at the store.  Is this normal practice?  Would it affect the leather?  Just asking for your expert opinion as i was going to post the bag in the authenticate thread but read that little bit and got scared off...  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ranarama

vesna said:


> #1
> # 2 not sure, nubuck looks good, but side leather I did not see such smooth on nubuck front Muse II. The seller could provide more details like #3 (serial number on leather tag and paper tag)
> 
> #3 looks good


Thank you so much for the feedback


----------



## coleruby213

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...774?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8c53646

Could any of you ladies tell me if this YSL Easy is authentic? Anyone ever deal with this seller?


----------



## coleruby213

YSL Easy bag in Black
Seller: Rose-Window
Site: Ebay
Item #: 170603656774

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...774?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8c53646


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> looks good


 

Vesna, Thanks so so much!


----------



## Lib

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/65841

Is this authentic? Does Anne's only sell authentic goods?


----------



## bubbleloba

coleruby213 said:


> YSL Easy bag in Black
> Seller: Rose-Window
> Site: Ebay
> Item #: 170603656774
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...774?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8c53646



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Lib said:


> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/65841
> 
> Is this authentic? Does Anne's only sell authentic goods?



Please ask to see a photo of the serial number.  Although Anne's Fabulous Finds is a reputable consignment store, you can never be too careful nowadays.


----------



## coleruby213

Site: Ebay
Seller: esmjbtakamura 
Bag: YSL Downtown Silver
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190501011427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any expertise advice??


----------



## Lib

Thank you, Bubbleloba


----------



## vesna

wantitneedit said:


> Vesna, i'm not sure if you noted that with the Dark Grey Muse, the seller states the bag was sprayed with protection spray at the store. Is this normal practice? Would it affect the leather? Just asking for your expert opinion as i was going to post the bag in the authenticate thread but read that little bit and got scared off... Thanks so much for your help!


 
I personally do not know (I am just loving bags like yo but happen to have quite a few YSL, so that I could offer some help, but far from an expert ). I have heard, especially on Mulberry forum, that you can ask to spray the leather with a protector they recomend...I do not know which one. I doubt it would harm the leather, but you never know.


----------



## vesna

coleruby213 said:


> Site: Ebay
> Seller: esmjbtakamura
> Bag: YSL Downtown Silver
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190501011427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Any expertise advice??


  tag is off


----------



## Michail27

hi please authenticate this YSL ROADY

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Roady Hobo Bag Purple
Listing Number:170601568384
Seller:fashionphile 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8a55880
Comments:i saw that all the ysl roady writes on the tag rive gauche except from this one from fashionphile


----------



## Jess.Purse

*Item*: ysl downtown silver tote


*Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=140511097471&si=JXE7JKYcEx1wRv0jZE0sOMsmIl8%253D&viewitem=&autorefresh=true


*Comments*: 

authentic???

the seller had other bags and they all looked authentic to me but i wasn't sure about this one. 

i think the auction has ended, but i was really curious if this was authentic so i can be on the look out for an authentic version of my dream bag (a.k.a. ysl downtown silver tote )

thx for the help!.....thx!


----------



## vesna

Michail27 said:


> hi please authenticate this YSL ROADY
> 
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Roady Hobo Bag Purple
> Listing Number:170601568384
> Seller:fashionphile
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8a55880
> Comments:i saw that all the ysl roady writes on the tag rive gauche except from this one from fashionphile


 
hmmm, as I know fashionpile is a trusted seller of authentic stuff, and I saw newer bags from this year not having Rive Gauche below Yves Saint Laurent..this looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Jess.Purse said:


> *Item*: ysl downtown silver tote
> 
> 
> *Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=140511097471&si=JXE7JKYcEx1wRv0jZE0sOMsmIl8%253D&viewitem=&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> *Comments*:
> 
> authentic???
> 
> the seller had other bags and they all looked authentic to me but i wasn't sure about this one.
> 
> i think the auction has ended, but i was really curious if this was authentic so i can be on the look out for an authentic version of my dream bag (a.k.a. ysl downtown silver tote )
> 
> thx for the help!.....thx!


 
I think it is authentic, it was a low price because of both zipper pulls missing, other than that all looks fine


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies. Will you please authenticate? I've never seen a Muse like this before and think it might be fake. But would love the experts to weigh in! Thanks!

Item:YSL MUSE
Listing Number:150564409948
Seller:dstr440
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e56925c


----------



## coleruby213

Hey Ladies,  I need help with this Downtown bag.

Site: Ebay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190501011427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Bag: Silver Downtown Tote
Seller: esmjbtakamura 

Thanks so much girls!!!  You are all so very helpful.


----------



## coleruby213

Sorry. @vesna already replied a no go for this one.  I didn't see her response!!


----------



## Ellis09

Quote:Hi, could someone please authenticate for me?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Sandals Shoes 40.5
Listing Number: 390289066085
Seller: trenduet 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Shoes&var=&hash=item99ac01da17#ht_6620wt_987
Comments: Don't really buy a whole lot from ebay and I am really wanting a pair of low heel tributes.


----------



## coleruby213

What do you ladies think of this YSL Easy Bag?  Authentic?

Site: Ebay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLD-OUT-100-Au...564539952?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230e588e30
Bag: YSL Easy Bag
Seller: aldburgh


----------



## dallas

Ellis09 said:


> Quote:Hi, could someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Sandals Shoes 40.5
> Listing Number: 390289066085
> Seller: trenduet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Shoes&var=&hash=item99ac01da17#ht_6620wt_987
> Comments: Don't really buy a whole lot from ebay and I am really wanting a pair of low heel tributes.



These are authentic.

(I'm rarely in this sub-forum, so hope it's okay to chime in.)


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies. Will you please authenticate? I've never seen a Muse like this before and think it might be fake. But would love the experts to weigh in! Thanks!
> 
> Item:YSL MUSE
> Listing Number:150564409948
> Seller:dstr440
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e56925c


 
great feeling, my clue is a plastic on handles and shape, and when I did a search for images for YSL replica croc muse this one came up:

http://www.yabags.com/ysl-handbags-apricot-7761c-p-1777.html?zenid=ed8dbb886eebad2a0dc6f6d6464c7714



real croc muse is soooo pretty and sooooo expensive ( $14 000)


----------



## vesna

dallas said:


> These are authentic.
> 
> (I'm rarely in this sub-forum, so hope it's okay to chime in.)


 
Pleeease do, we have no one -- NO ONE !!!! -- that comments shoes...welcome !


----------



## dallas

vesna said:


> Pleeease do, we have no one -- NO ONE !!!! -- that comments shoes...welcome !



Thank you, I'd be happy to help. Shoes only for me though, I wouldn't know a fake bag if it whacked me in the face!


----------



## vesna

coleruby213 said:


> What do you ladies think of this YSL Easy Bag? Authentic?
> 
> Site: Ebay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLD-OUT-100-Au...564539952?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230e588e30
> Bag: YSL Easy Bag
> Seller: aldburgh


 
this one looks good to me. To be 100% sure you can ask he seller if she kept the tags so that you can compare paper tag with serial number with the one on the photo of a leather tag. It does look good to me though


----------



## quinteroastm

bubbleloba said:


> I think the consensus on this bag was to stay away.  The seller didn't post good photos to prove the authenticity of the bag.  Since you've already purchased it, I would ask for the seller for a refund since the bag isn't authentic.  The YSL logo on the tag looks a little off, although the serial is accurate (but this can be faked).  Otherwise, if you paid with PayPal, you may want to get them involved.
> 
> You can compare the details of your bag with an authentic bag here - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-easy-zip-small-tote-bag-a.aspx.
> 
> Here's an example of an authentic YSL tag:
> images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000105/Images/1/99/cd22717h.jpg


Bubbleloba Thank you for the information.
 I escalated the case with ebay but I just received an email today stating that they would like a letter from a professional authenticator or YSL documentation stating it is counterfeit. I am curious if any of you guys here know of any professional authenticators because to my knowledge YSL does not authenticate. 
Thank You


----------



## SchaalBWife

Item: NWT YSL Saint Laurent Roady leather Bag- $1400.00
Listing Number: 140512304557
Seller: ashwini3
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...304557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1119

Item: Pre-Owned YSL Roady Black Handbag Hobo NO Reserve
Listing Number: 220741738933
Seller: glacier_dream
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38933&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_512wt_1104

Can one of you take a look at these two roady bags for me.  Thanks!


----------



## cuteusername

I know the second bag (the black one) is fake.  I just bought that bag at YSL today, and the leather at the top of the lining inside should match the pebbled grain of the outside leather.  It does not.  Also, the tag should just say Yves Saint Laurent, with no Rive Gauche under neath (I may be wrong, but I thought that bag had Rive Gauche under it).  At any rate, the inside upper lining is a dead giveaway.


----------



## cuteusername

(Just wanted to add I just read thru this thread and apparently older Roadys DID have Rive Gauche under the Yves Saint Laurent on the tag.  So I don't want to incriminate any older Roadys just because the new ones do not.  

But still, the black Roady shown in Schaalbwife's question IS fake.)


----------



## Boalt

Hi ladies, 

I'm interested in this bag, and I'd you to authenticate it. I'm pretty sure you're going to need more pics, so will you please take a look at it and tell me what pics you need. 

Thanks in advance, 

Name:YSL Two Tone Muse Handbag
Number:180627326158
Seller:soldonfashion 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Two-Tone-Mu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SchaalBWife

cuteusername said:


> (Just wanted to add I just read thru this thread and apparently older Roadys DID have Rive Gauche under the Yves Saint Laurent on the tag.  So I don't want to incriminate any older Roadys just because the new ones do not.
> 
> But still, the black Roady shown in Schaalbwife's question IS fake.)



Thanks a bunch!  I bid on this and thankfully just got out bid!  Any thoughts on the pink roady I posted?


----------



## SchaalBWife

SchaalBWife said:


> Thanks a bunch!  I bid on this and thankfully just got out bid!  Any thoughts on the pink roady I posted?



I also just retracted my bid, and reported this seller/item to ebay as a fake!  Thank you!


----------



## cuteusername

I reported it too, SchaalBwife!  I really don't know anything about the patent Roadys, but I find the fact that it comes with a Saks receipt encouraging.  It also "looks" good, but again, I'm not sure what to look for with the patents!  Maybe someone else can weigh in on that one if you're looking for a bit more confidence.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can someone please help me authenticate this Majorelle?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-YSL-Yv...ps=63&clkid=7220557810880058583#ht_500wt_1156

I've asked for pics of the serial but haven't gotten that yet. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## vesna

quinteroastm said:


> Bubbleloba Thank you for the information.
> I escalated the case with ebay but I just received an email today stating that they would like a letter from a professional authenticator or YSL documentation stating it is counterfeit. I am curious if any of you guys here know of any professional authenticators because to my knowledge YSL does not authenticate.
> Thank You


 
those are for a fee, one I know is My Poupette


----------



## vesna

SchaalBWife said:


> Item: NWT YSL Saint Laurent Roady leather Bag- $1400.00
> Listing Number: 140512304557
> Seller: ashwini3
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...304557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1119
> 
> Item: Pre-Owned YSL Roady Black Handbag Hobo NO Reserve
> Listing Number: 220741738933
> Seller: glacier_dream
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38933&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_512wt_1104
> 
> Can one of you take a look at these two roady bags for me. Thanks!


 
#1 looking good

#2 fake


----------



## vesna

mamaluvsbags said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Majorelle?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-YSL-Yv...ps=63&clkid=7220557810880058583#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I've asked for pics of the serial but haven't gotten that yet. Thanks everyone!!!


 
that is exactly what we need, to compare with paper tag


----------



## SchaalBWife

vesna said:


> #1 looking good
> 
> #2 fake



thank you!


----------



## SchaalBWife

cuteusername said:


> I reported it too, SchaalBwife!  I really don't know anything about the patent Roadys, but I find the fact that it comes with a Saks receipt encouraging.  It also "looks" good, but again, I'm not sure what to look for with the patents!  Maybe someone else can weigh in on that one if you're looking for a bit more confidence.



I saw the seller pulled the listing this morning.  She sent me an email stating she didn't know it was a fake.  I have her the info on TPF and told her about the authenticate threads...  She seemed genuine and nice so maybe she really just didn't know.  =))


----------



## ennairam03

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Golden Yellow Patent 
Listing Number: 170604190521
Seller: all_that_bags
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/YSL-GOLDEN-YELLO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic...thank you...


----------



## vesna

ennairam03 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Golden Yellow Patent
> Listing Number: 170604190521
> Seller: all_that_bags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/YSL-GOLDEN-YELLO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic...thank you...


 
sorry


----------



## Boalt

I didn't see a response to my post, so I'm re-posting it. I really hope someone can help me. 

Thanks in advance, 

Hi ladies, 

I'm interested in this bag, and I'd you to authenticate it. I'm pretty sure you're going to need more pics, so will you please take a look at it and tell me what pics you need. 

Thanks in advance, 

Name:YSL Two Tone Muse Handbag
Number:180627326158
Seller:soldonfashion 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Two-Tone-Mus...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm interested in this bag, and I'd you to authenticate it. I'm pretty sure you're going to need more pics, so will you please take a look at it and tell me what pics you need.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Name:YSL Two Tone Muse Handbag
> Number:180627326158
> Seller:soldonfashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Two-Tone-Mu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
sorry for missing this one  it is a strange colour in photos, I can not figure out what combo it is...we also need :

closeup of leather tag
back of leather tag with serial number
under zipper head engraving
zipper pull
bottom central metal foot

I hope seller will be able to make clear pics, it is a strange description


----------



## ennairam03

thank you vesna!


----------



## ennairam03

tem: Yves Saint Laurent Aztec Medallion Cherry Lambskin shoulder bag
Listing Number: 150564025133
Seller: ebags*23
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564025133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic...thank you...


----------



## Boalt

vesna said:


> sorry for missing this one  it is a strange colour in photos, I can not figure out what combo it is...we also need :
> 
> closeup of leather tag
> back of leather tag with serial number
> under zipper head engraving
> zipper pull
> bottom central metal foot
> 
> I hope seller will be able to make clear pics, it is a strange description


 

Hi Vesna. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for responding to my post. I requested the pics, as you suggested, so hopefully the seller will send them. Again, thanks. You rock!


----------



## kklowe

Hi,

I am new to YSL and would love your help in authenticating this bag.

Here is the link to the ebay auction...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...823183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

much thanks!
xo


----------



## ennairam03

reposting...




ennairam03 said:


> tem: Yves Saint Laurent Aztec Medallion Cherry Lambskin shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 150564025133
> Seller: ebags*23
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564025133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic...thank you...


----------



## vesna

ennairam03 said:


> tem: Yves Saint Laurent Aztec Medallion Cherry Lambskin shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 150564025133
> Seller: ebags*23
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564025133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic...thank you...


 
I am not familiar with this bag and am hoping that someone else might chime in...however the seller has sold fakes and worse than described items (stink etc etc), I personally would stay away from potential problems


----------



## vesna

kklowe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to YSL and would love your help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Here is the link to the ebay auction...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...823183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> much thanks!
> xo


 
this is great seller, absolutelly knows what to photograph, clear pics, authentic muse


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Hi Vesna.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for responding to my post. I requested the pics, as you suggested, so hopefully the seller will send them. Again, thanks. You rock!


----------



## wateva

Item: Authentic YSL Muse in Pewter with Pale GHW
Listing Number: 290535556952
Seller: la*clochette
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a544c758
Comments: Please let me know if this Muse is authentic and what size if possible. Thank you.


----------



## saber7373

Item: YSL Purple Mini Twee Grained Leather Wallet
Listing Number: 320661025086
Seller: closetangel08
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Purple-M...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa8e2f13e

Many thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

wateva said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Muse in Pewter with Pale GHW
> Listing Number: 290535556952
> Seller: la*clochette
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a544c758
> Comments: Please let me know if this Muse is authentic and what size if possible. Thank you.


 
Hi, the bag looks good, but we do not have a photo of inner leather tag and back of it with serial number. The seller seems honest and professional


----------



## vesna

saber7373 said:


> Item: YSL Purple Mini Twee Grained Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 320661025086
> Seller: closetangel08
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Purple-M...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa8e2f13e
> 
> Many thanks in advance


 
it lookg good to me, but the seller's feedback worries me, but the wallet looks good


----------



## vesna

wateva said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Muse in Pewter with Pale GHW
> Listing Number: 290535556952
> Seller: la*clochette
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-M...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a544c758
> Comments: Please let me know if this Muse is authentic and what size if possible. Thank you.


 
it is large

for future reference, *Cosmo* started reference library threads with sizes and measures, here is for Muse

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html


----------



## wateva

vesna said:


> Hi, the bag looks good, but we do not have a photo of inner leather tag and back of it with serial number. The seller seems honest and professional




thanks vesna for quick response! I'll try to ask the seller for those pictures


----------



## baby_g

Oops! Silly me.. double post. Sorry!!


----------



## wateva

vesna said:


> Hi, the bag looks good, but we do not have a photo of inner leather tag and back of it with serial number. The seller seems honest and professional



Hi Vesna,

Seller was able to provide me with the pictures that you request. Thank you for looking into this


----------



## vesna

wateva said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Seller was able to provide me with the pictures that you request. Thank you for looking into this


 
all looks fine to me


----------



## wateva

vesna said:


> all looks fine to me


thank  you vesna


----------



## stephaniechic

hi guys!

I have a quick question: A friend of mine bid on this YSL Belle de Jour Gunmetal clutch and I think it's a  fake judging by the lack of "rive gauche"... or legitimate tag. 

Can anyone ID it's authenticity for me?


Thanks so much in advance! 

Item: YSL Belle de Jour Clutch
Listing Number: 330533398866
Seller: Glindawitch
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2055wt_1141


----------



## vesna

stephaniechic said:


> hi guys!
> 
> I have a quick question: A friend of mine bid on this YSL Belle de Jour Gunmetal clutch and I think it's a fake judging by the lack of "rive gauche"... or legitimate tag.
> 
> Can anyone ID it's authenticity for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Belle de Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: 330533398866
> Seller: Glindawitch
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2055wt_1141


 
I know that on new bags they omit Rive gauche on the tag, it confussed me with some new easy-s, te seller seems to have sold other legit YSL stuff (Muse, Downtown etc), I am inclined to say it is OK, but I have never seen one IRL. 

You might search her name on tPF, there were some red flags about her on Prada, and never enough pics for Botega Vennetta and she never responded to buyers with better photos. 

I don't know, if she bought it an has it on her way we might authenticate it when she gets it with better photos, if she just payed, there is enough time to abort the transaction and get refund (I did it yesterday with a seller of Valentino bag, she has 2000+ positive ebay feedback for super-expensive bags, but when I looked at her record on tPF - tons of authentic Chanel-s sold,  but all her Hermes bags were rejected by authenticators - and I chickened out and got my refund at once) 

I am hoping that the girls who have it might chip in. She sells identical in bronze or gold , but the photos are the same.


----------



## stephaniechic

Thank you SO much, Vesna!!! This really helps a lot! I suggested she inquire about a refund. Also, she checked saks.com and apparently the same clutch doesn't have "rive gauche" written inside so I think you might be right, there's a good chance it's authentic, based on the update of the tags. 
Your help is SOO SOO appreciated on both our behalfs


----------



## vesna

stephaniechic said:


> Thank you SO much, Vesna!!! This really helps a lot! I suggested she inquire about a refund. Also, she checked saks.com and apparently the same clutch doesn't have "rive gauche" written inside so I think you might be right, there's a good chance it's authentic, based on the update of the tags.
> Your help is SOO SOO appreciated on both our behalfs


 
I am hoping for the best 

you have some amazing bags in  your posession and wish list


----------



## june79

Item: YSL Tribtoo
Listing Number: 300530420343
Seller: *scottgillan83* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Designer-Yves...30420343?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f9024a77

Hi to everyone, are these tribtoos authentic? Thanks


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Item: YSL Tribtoo
> Listing Number: 300530420343
> Seller: *scottgillan83*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Designer-Yves...30420343?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f9024a77
> 
> Hi to everyone, are these tribtoos authentic? Thanks


 
dear june79, I am sad to see that we do not have anyone responding about shoes, just occasionally. Perhaps Glass Slipper will be better forum to post this. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## JSuwis

Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren Muse Two Teal Bag Authentic
Listing Number: 260743337833
Seller: usczarina 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Handbags&hash=item3cb5839769#ht_11576wt_1141

This bag looks pretty authentic to me, however I just wanted to double check before I purchase it. Also, if possible, can you tell me the year this bag was from? If I'm not mistaken, i think it was from a 2008 collection... Thanks xx


----------



## dallas

june79 said:


> Item: YSL Tribtoo
> Listing Number: 300530420343
> Seller: *scottgillan83*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Designer-Yves...30420343?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f9024a77
> 
> Hi to everyone, are these tribtoos authentic? Thanks




Sorry, these are fake.


----------



## vesna

dallas said:


> Sorry, these are fake.


 
yeeeeeeeeeeee *dallas*, you are here


----------



## vesna

JSuwis said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren Muse Two Teal Bag Authentic
> Listing Number: 260743337833
> Seller: usczarina
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Handbags&hash=item3cb5839769#ht_11576wt_1141
> 
> This bag looks pretty authentic to me, however I just wanted to double check before I purchase it. Also, if possible, can you tell me the year this bag was from? If I'm not mistaken, i think it was from a 2008 collection... Thanks xx


 
it is  I believe it is from 2008 but I am not sure


----------



## dallas

vesna said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee *dallas*, you are here



Yes. I amazed myself and remembered to check this thread!


----------



## poorlydesigned

ITEM:  YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Handbag Clutch
LISTING:  200579210702
SELLER:  linda*s***stuff
LINK:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb373ddce#ht_9899wt_1139

COMMENTS:  Hi, I did some due diligence on my own and couldn't find any information regarding this particular style.  Perhaps it's vintage?  Any opinions regarding authenticity and information regarding the year of the bag would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vesna

poorlydesigned said:


> ITEM: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Handbag Clutch
> LISTING: 200579210702
> SELLER: linda*s***stuff
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb373ddce#ht_9899wt_1139
> 
> COMMENTS: Hi, I did some due diligence on my own and couldn't find any information regarding this particular style. Perhaps it's vintage? Any opinions regarding authenticity and information regarding the year of the bag would be greatly appreciated.


 
I do not know about this particular style, but |YSL details are good, LINDA'S  stuff is a very respected and reliable seller of authentic vntage, second hand and new stuff, I have been their happy customer for ages, do not fear fake with them


----------



## poorlydesigned

Vesna, thank you very much for your quick response!


----------



## JSuwis

Thank you very much 
Also, can you authenticate this one for me? The user for the other bag doesn't ship internationally. Thanks 

ITEM: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Embossed Downtown BAG
LISTING: 330534944030
SELLER: rlan618
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330534944030#ht_624wt_1141


----------



## vesna

JSuwis said:


> Thank you very much
> Also, can you authenticate this one for me? The user for the other bag doesn't ship internationally. Thanks
> 
> ITEM: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Embossed Downtown BAG
> LISTING: 330534944030
> SELLER: rlan618
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330534944030#ht_624wt_1141


 
AMAZING AUTHENTIC BAG...you can always ask the seller if he/she would make an exception


----------



## JSuwis

I know! Some sellers don't accept questions!


----------



## vesna

JSuwis said:


> I know! Some sellers don't accept questions!


 
really? at the bottom of the page there is a small link "ask a quastion" , try...OK I will also try and let you know


----------



## vesna

JSuwis said:


> I know! Some sellers don't accept questions!


 
she will ship internationally,depending where, she just responded that Canada is OK, I did not know where you were to ask,but you can use the same little blue link at the bottom of the page to ask her, she seems very nice


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> dear june79, I am sad to see that we do not have anyone responding about shoes, just occasionally. Perhaps Glass Slipper will be better forum to post this. Cheers, Vesna





dallas said:


> Sorry, these are fake.


 
Girls, thanks a lot. It looked fake to me too, just wanted to doublecheck.


----------



## rsmattox

Hi! I'm new here so I'm not quite sure I'm doing this right but could someone please authenticate this YSL bag for me...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300529123659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Noemie_Paris

Hi from Paris France! i'd like to know if this bag is anthentic i have some doubts about it, also it's on french ebay hope you guys can see it !
Item:  SAC BESACE GRIS YVES ST LAURENT
Listing Number: 230589720103
Seller: victoire1969
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230589720103&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Merci !


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi! I'm new here so I'm not quite sure I'm doing this right but could someone please authenticate this YSL bag for me...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300529123659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
hi, welcome  , post #1 has instructions on how to post so that the others could easily search

I do not know 2002 bags well enough to recognize authentic leather tag, it is different than later style...sorry, I am hoping that someone who has Mombasa from 2002 could help


----------



## vesna

Noemie_Paris said:


> Hi from Paris France! i'd like to know if this bag is anthentic i have some doubts about it, also it's on french ebay hope you guys can see it !
> Item: SAC BESACE GRIS YVES ST LAURENT
> Listing Number: 230589720103
> Seller: victoire1969
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230589720103&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Merci !


 
hi, welcome 

the listing dissapeared


----------



## rsmattox

I am so happy I found this website! Could some one please authenticate these 2 bags? Thanks.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BROWN GOATSKIN ST TROPEZ BAG
Item Number: 330536416440
Seller ID: jfc218
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330536416440&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Suede Hobo Ruffle Handbag
Item Number: 280637612752
Seller: thebagz
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280637612752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

rsmattox said:


> I am so happy I found this website! Could some one please authenticate these 2 bags? Thanks.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BROWN GOATSKIN ST TROPEZ BAG
> Item Number: 330536416440
> Seller ID: jfc218
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330536416440&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## JSuwis

vesna said:


> she will ship internationally,depending where, she just responded that Canada is OK, I did not know where you were to ask,but you can use the same little blue link at the bottom of the page to ask her, she seems very nice



I was able to ask the seller of the YSL Downtown (http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf56afd1e#ht_619wt_1215) and she/he ships internationally. 

However, I meant the seller of the Teal YSL Muse Two (http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5839769) doesn't accept questions. And I absolutely loved this one. 

They are both gorgeous bags! It's hard to decide..


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I have never seen this before but love it--can someone please authenticate this??


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320663983138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you!!!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

mamaluvsbags said:


> I have never seen this before but love it--can someone please authenticate this??
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320663983138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you!!!


 
OMG--don't know what I was thinking!!  Obviously a fake. Hope I didn't waste anyone's time.


----------



## vesna

JSuwis said:


> I was able to ask the seller of the YSL Downtown (http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf56afd1e#ht_619wt_1215) and she/he ships internationally.
> 
> However, I meant the seller of the Teal YSL Muse Two (http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5839769) doesn't accept questions. And I absolutely loved this one.
> 
> They are both gorgeous bags! It's hard to decide..


 
She really does not accept, when you go through the process of selecting, it does not offer an option, but atates that she is unable to answer, yet, she posted the answer to one question there ??????

Indeed both are gorgeous , I would love any one of them


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> I am so happy I found this website! Could some one please authenticate these 2 bags? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Suede Hobo Ruffle Handbag
> Item Number: 280637612752
> Seller: thebagz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280637612752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
this one lookg good too


----------



## MJbb

Item: Muse Two
Item Number: 250782341401'
Seller: net29991 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782341401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## chubbymexp

Hi! I'd really appreciate it if you guys can help me authenticate!

Item:RASPBERRY PINK YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN 
Listing Number: Bonanza.com listing
Seller: lincolne65
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lincolne65/items/RASPBERRY_PINK_YSL_YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_DOWNTOWN

TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

chubbymexp said:


> Hi! I'd really appreciate it if you guys can help me authenticate!
> 
> Item:RASPBERRY PINK YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN
> Listing Number: Bonanza.com listing
> Seller: lincolne65
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lincolne65/items/RASPBERRY_PINK_YSL_YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_DOWNTOWN
> 
> TIA!



We'll need to see photos of the inner tag with serial number and also the zipper.


----------



## storysacks

Hi I wonder if you could help me. I have this vintage bag, but it has YSL labelling to it, I'm not convinced, however I have photographed the bag and would like your opinion please. The outer is leather, and the inner a thick suede/velvet type material. The label I have photographed is the only visible label, leather and nothing on the reverse.

Many thanks for any help.


http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000145.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000146.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000149.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000150.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000151.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000153.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000156.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000160.jpg


----------



## jen_sparro

Hi girls! Still on my multicolour muse two quest, I'm sure the bag is authentic but she doesn't state whether it is the large or medium, I was hoping you girls could take a guess while I wait on the seller's reply 

YSL Muse Two Multicolour
170610855467
ec1184
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170610855467#ht_6626wt_1141

Also, I'm alittle worried about the actual condition of the bag, the seller has mixed feedback on her representation of her items... does the front panel look okay to you (apart from the one waterspot on the front right corner)?

Many thanks


----------



## alonso148

please can you authenticate this i would be very grateful!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...712345679?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f07b6944f


----------



## BooYah

hi, jen-
i am taking a stab at this and guessing it is the large? i have the large multicolor and this about the same size.

i hope you get this-i notice you have had it on your wishlist for awhile now



jen_sparro said:


> Hi girls! Still on my multicolour muse two quest, I'm sure the bag is authentic but she doesn't state whether it is the large or medium, I was hoping you girls could take a guess while I wait on the seller's reply
> 
> YSL Muse Two Multicolour
> 170610855467
> ec1184
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170610855467#ht_6626wt_1141
> 
> Also, I'm alittle worried about the actual condition of the bag, the seller has mixed feedback on her representation of her items... does the front panel look okay to you (apart from the one waterspot on the front right corner)?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## jen_sparro

Thanks *Booyah*! The seller replied and also said it was the large 
Alittle nervous about the condition... But I'm not letting this baby get away from me this time *crosses fingers*


----------



## BooYah

*jen*, it is more likely that you have been a longer fan of this beauty than me. But let me tell you I was late in-love with this bag (as in last year) and a kind and wonderful YSL angel granted me my wish and found me one only a few months ago 
this is BY FAR my most favorite bag (and my only YSL) right now
I hope you end up with this beauty-GOOD LUCK 



jen_sparro said:


> Thanks *Booyah*! The seller replied and also said it was the large
> Alittle nervous about the condition... But I'm not letting this baby get away from me this time *crosses fingers*


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT Rasberry Patent Handbag 


item number:160554426008
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561ca1e98
seller:luxury.garage.sale
pls authenticate this bag for me, Thanks!
comments:


----------



## vesna

storysacks said:


> Hi I wonder if you could help me. I have this vintage bag, but it has YSL labelling to it, I'm not convinced, however I have photographed the bag and would like your opinion please. The outer is leather, and the inner a thick suede/velvet type material. The label I have photographed is the only visible label, leather and nothing on the reverse.
> 
> Many thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000145.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000146.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000149.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000150.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000151.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000153.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000156.jpg
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b216/Curvy_chicka/P1000160.jpg


 
this is very nicely done bag. I have seen this leather logo (oval) on other authentic vintage YSL, the rest I am not familiar with, but it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Hi girls! Still on my multicolour muse two quest, I'm sure the bag is authentic but she doesn't state whether it is the large or medium, I was hoping you girls could take a guess while I wait on the seller's reply
> 
> YSL Muse Two Multicolour
> 170610855467
> ec1184
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170610855467#ht_6626wt_1141
> 
> Also, I'm alittle worried about the actual condition of the bag, the seller has mixed feedback on her representation of her items... does the front panel look okay to you (apart from the one waterspot on the front right corner)?
> 
> Many thanks


 
yeeeee, here we go again on another hunt...if only I had a bag spa anywhere near me I would dare take such a bag, but it really lookes too used for your taste, I guess. Youmight revive it with Apple conditioner, but I am worried about  canvas.......it is a bit pricey for the state of the bag, but that is my opinion, perhaps because of coveted colour combo


----------



## vesna

alonso148 said:


> please can you authenticate this i would be very grateful!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...712345679?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f07b6944f


 
hi *alonso148*, it looks good to me, just ask the seller to photograph the back of a leather tag to see if serial number matches...pretty colour 

also, in order to enable others to do a search for the auction number so that we do not authenticate the same bag few times, or to search the seller's  name on tPF if it pops with many authentic or fakes, please use the format from the post #1

it helped me immensly when I was looking for one  bag a week ago, I saw 2000 positive feedback comments about the seller on ebay, and was inclined to go for it, but tPF search of seller's name showed that each of her highest end bags were authenticated as fakes...


...cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT Rasberry Patent Handbag
> 
> 
> item number:160554426008
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561ca1e98
> seller:luxury.garage.sale
> pls authenticate this bag for me, Thanks!
> comments:


 
looks good to me


----------



## storysacks

vesna said:


> this is very nicely done bag. I have seen this leather logo (oval) on other authentic vintage YSL, the rest I am not familiar with, but it looks good to me



Thankyou so much, I found it in a charity shop but bought it because I loved the style, I didn't expect it to be authentic. Very smitten now, many thanks indeed!


----------



## thoang0705

Some shoes here 
Thanks for your help!

Item: Camel Platform Sandal
Listing Number: 290537359685
Seller: myorville
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290537359685&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Some shoes here
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Camel Platform Sandal
> Listing Number: 290537359685
> Seller: myorville
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290537359685&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.


----------



## jen_sparro

vesna said:


> yeeeee, here we go again on another hunt...if only I had a bag spa anywhere near me I would dare take such a bag, but it really lookes too used for your taste, I guess. Youmight revive it with Apple conditioner, but I am worried about  canvas.......it is a bit pricey for the state of the bag, but that is my opinion, perhaps because of coveted colour combo



So I wasn't imagining that it looked pretty dirty? Maaaannn  
*Vesna* I trust your opinion, should I hold out for another? I don't expect a pristine one but I agree it looks pretty dirty... do you see the canvas as alittle stained along one of the panels, or is it my computer?

*Edit:* scratch that... just realised that it's missing a foot, that's a deal breaker for me *sigh* I will continue my search


----------



## alonso148

Hi Vesna,

Thank you very much for your reply.

I have now looked at the format and will do it the correct way in future!

Thanks again




vesna said:


> hi *alonso148*, it looks good to me, just ask the seller to photograph the back of a leather tag to see if serial number matches...pretty colour
> 
> also, in order to enable others to do a search for the auction number so that we do not authenticate the same bag few times, or to search the seller's name on tPF if it pops with many authentic or fakes, please use the format from the post #1
> 
> it helped me immensly when I was looking for one bag a week ago, I saw 2000 positive feedback comments about the seller on ebay, and was inclined to go for it, but tPF search of seller's name showed that each of her highest end bags were authenticated as fakes...
> 
> 
> ...cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> So I wasn't imagining that it looked pretty dirty? Maaaannn
> *Vesna* I trust your opinion, should I hold out for another? I don't expect a pristine one but I agree it looks pretty dirty... do you see the canvas as alittle stained along one of the panels, or is it my computer?
> 
> *Edit:* scratch that... just realised that it's missing a foot, that's a deal breaker for me *sigh* I will continue my search


 
yup, I would wait....it has ink stains inside and on the right side outside on canvas. One will come for sure...my red scoop came after quite some time

we will look and look and look


----------



## BooYah

Good luck-i hope you find one soon! 



jen_sparro said:


> So I wasn't imagining that it looked pretty dirty? Maaaannn
> *Vesna* I trust your opinion, should I hold out for another? I don't expect a pristine one but I agree it looks pretty dirty... do you see the canvas as alittle stained along one of the panels, or is it my computer?
> 
> *Edit:* scratch that... just realised that it's missing a foot, that's a deal breaker for me *sigh* I will continue my search


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jen_sparro said:


> So I wasn't imagining that it looked pretty dirty? Maaaannn
> *Vesna* I trust your opinion, should I hold out for another? I don't expect a pristine one but I agree it looks pretty dirty... do you see the canvas as alittle stained along one of the panels, or is it my computer?
> 
> *Edit:* scratch that... just realised that it's missing a foot, that's a deal breaker for me *sigh* I will continue my search


 
It was a deal breaker for me when the seller didn't even bother to respond to my question asking for the measurments. Is they can't answer something that easy during the auction, what if there is a problem afterwards. Plus the starting price is too high for a bag in that condition


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 thanks!


----------



## rsmattox

Hi ladies! I posted this bag a few days ago. I thought maybe someone familiar with older YSL bags could take a look. The # on the paper tag doesn't match the serial # inside the bag...hmmm. I'm just dying for a Mombasa bag with the deer antler...if this bag doesn't pan out can someone suggest a reputable place to look? Thanks girls.

ItemName: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tobacco Leather Purse Handbag
Item Number: 300529123659
Seller: myorville
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300529123659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies.

Would you please take a look at this muse bag for me before I make payment?

Thank you in advance.

Item Name: YSL Muse Bag
Item #: 280637434102
Seller ID: bagladydallas
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_762wt_698


----------



## tabolove26

Hello, Ladies,

Good afternoon.

Please help me to look at this bag.  It is very roomy.  Thank you in advance.  

Item Name: YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Rasberry-Patent-Handbag
Item #       160554426008
Seller I.D.:  eLuxuryGarageSale
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561ca1e98


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon, again.

Would you please also look at this bag for me?  

Thank you.

Item Name:   Beautiful-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Majorelle-patent-purse
Item #:        130493802373
Seller I.D.:    kmajgier
Link:             http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-YSL-Y...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62096785


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> Would you please take a look at this muse bag for me before I make payment?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Muse Bag
> Item #: 280637434102
> Seller ID: bagladydallas
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_762wt_698


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello, Ladies,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> Please help me to look at this bag. It is very roomy. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Rasberry-Patent-Handbag
> Item # 160554426008
> Seller I.D.: eLuxuryGarageSale
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561ca1e98


 
look at post #3096, looks good to me


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon, again.
> 
> Would you please also look at this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Beautiful-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Majorelle-patent-purse
> Item #: 130493802373
> Seller I.D.: kmajgier
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-YSL-Y...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62096785


 
please ask for photos of inner leather tag front, paper tag serial number to compare to the one from the back of a leather tag on her photo, and close-up of zipper


----------



## marie_tit_tete

Hi, I'd like to get this Easy from eBay but I don't know how to be sure it's ont a fake. Could someone help me with it's authentification?  
Thanks a lot!
Item: Sac Bag Easy YSL Yves Saint Laurent noir vernis
Listing Number: 180635818415
Seller: camille1854
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180635818415
Comments:


----------



## tpool

hi! im new to tpf so i would really appreciate ur help! can you help me authenticate this clutch?

item:100% Auth. Yves Saint Laurent Red Patent Leather Clutch
listing: 140520334538
seller: fashionguru16
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Yves-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7aa24ca


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> look at post #3096, looks good to me


 
Hello Vesna,

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

tpool said:


> hi! im new to tpf so i would really appreciate ur help! can you help me authenticate this clutch?
> 
> item:100% Auth. Yves Saint Laurent Red Patent Leather Clutch
> listing: 140520334538
> seller: fashionguru16
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Yves-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7aa24ca


 
Welcome !!!!!
it is authentic but not available any more, closed listing


----------



## vesna

marie_tit_tete said:


> Hi, I'd like to get this Easy from eBay but I don't know how to be sure it's ont a fake. Could someone help me with it's authentification?
> Thanks a lot!
> Item: Sac Bag Easy YSL Yves Saint Laurent noir vernis
> Listing Number: 180635818415
> Seller: camille1854
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180635818415
> Comments:


 
hi and welcome !!! 

I am not sure if it is my computer only, but I get blank page when I click on that link...please check

I found it under the number, I am not sure to be honest...serial number on the paper I just can not see if it is the same as the left number on leather tag...please if you see compare, the serial number on paper tag should be identical to left one on leather tag

patent gets shiny when photographed, I can not see well.ould you ask the seller for a photo of bottom of zipper head where there is engraving (YSL probably)


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Many thanks to vesna


----------



## marie_tit_tete

vesna said:


> hi and welcome !!!
> 
> I am not sure if it is my computer only, but I get blank page when I click on that link...please check
> 
> I found it under the number, I am not sure to be honest...serial number on the paper I just can not see if it is the same as the left number on leather tag...please if you see compare, the serial number on paper tag should be identical to left one on leather tag
> 
> patent gets shiny when photographed, I can not see well.ould you ask the seller for a photo of bottom of zipper head where there is engraving (YSL probably)


 
Thank you Vesna!
I checked the link and there's is a problem indeed.
Here are links that should be ok :
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqZ,!l4E1F3z1RIuBNc2Oy0+H!~~_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!k8E1Fubq!fUBNc2N-w,Hw~~_12.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqUOKkEE1wLFjH2(BNc2OJ4u-g~~_12.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!jcE1J,Uht,3BNc2OUPKVQ~~_12.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!i8E1M8eI)g4BNc2O47LV!~~_12.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!h0E1LP7PD7QBNc2Ohv59w~~_12.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!l0E1GEfE)+EBNc2OsQPpQ~~_12.JPG

I'll ask the seller for a photo of the botom of the zipper head and closer photo of the leather tag and paper.

Thanks again for your help!
Marie


----------



## nillacobain

vesna said:


> this is very nicely done bag. I have seen this leather logo (oval) on other authentic vintage YSL, the rest I am not familiar with, but it looks good to me


 
Hi *vesna*, I saw *storysacks*'s post and I immediately thought about a bag that is sitting on my local second-hand shop shelf. It has the same oval logo but no any other markings/logos inside. Also, it's not as "well made" as you would aspect from a designer bag (for example the hardware is very thin, etc). Do you think it is normal the lack of any other tags inside? TIA


----------



## vesna

marie_tit_tete said:


> Thank you Vesna!
> I checked the link and there's is a problem indeed.
> Here are links that should be ok :
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqZ,!l4E1F3z1RIuBNc2Oy0+H!~~_1.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!k8E1Fubq!fUBNc2N-w,Hw~~_12.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqUOKkEE1wLFjH2(BNc2OJ4u-g~~_12.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!jcE1J,Uht,3BNc2OUPKVQ~~_12.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!i8E1M8eI)g4BNc2O47LV!~~_12.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!h0E1LP7PD7QBNc2Ohv59w~~_12.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!l0E1GEfE)+EBNc2OsQPpQ~~_12.JPG
> 
> I'll ask the seller for a photo of the botom of the zipper head and closer photo of the leather tag and paper.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> Marie


 
that is the one, I found it useng ebay number...I am not sure until she sends photos .. leather tag seems to have a different one digit from paper, or I do not see well


----------



## vesna

nillacobain said:


> Hi *vesna*, I saw *storysacks*'s post and I immediately thought about a bag that is sitting on my local second-hand shop shelf. It has the same oval logo but no any other markings/logos inside. Also, it's not as "well made" as you would aspect from a designer bag (for example the hardware is very thin, etc). Do you think it is normal the lack of any other tags inside? TIA


 
hi *nillacobain*, I am not at all familiar with vintage YSL, but I have seen similar bag to *storysacks*'s ....I believe that the markings inside depend on the size of the bag. Smaller bags do not have tags

could you make some photos and show us ? perhaps someone might recognize it ?


----------



## skippydoo2010

Item:Item:Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown Tote/ Handbag...STUNNING!!!

Listing Number:150574025701
Seller:rubykelsey
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...25701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230ee94b
Comments: kindly authenticate this ysl bag, TIA!!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> Item:Item:Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Downtown Tote/ Handbag...STUNNING!!!
> 
> Listing Number:150574025701
> Seller:rubykelsey
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...25701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230ee94b
> Comments: kindly authenticate this ysl bag, TIA!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## nillacobain

vesna said:


> hi *nillacobain*, I am not at all familiar with vintage YSL, but I have seen similar bag to *storysacks*'s ....I believe that the markings inside depend on the size of the bag. Smaller bags do not have tags
> 
> could you make some photos and show us ? perhaps someone might recognize it ?


 
The bag is small, briefcase-esque, with a small handle and shoulder strap. It's lined with the same leather as the outside IIRC. No marking at all on the hardware, etc. 

I'll try to snap a pic next time I go there. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Please help authenticate this Muse. Thank you. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse
Listing Number: 260745206813
Seller: kwesta99
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260745206813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

bagatfirstsight said:


> Please help authenticate this Muse. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse
> Listing Number: 260745206813
> Seller: kwesta99
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260745206813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## wuselmurphy

dear ladies,

not an authentication question here today - but.....

I own several YSL bags, so I often read here in this thread.

I just wanted to say that the ladies here do a wonderful job, always patient, always helpful, always friendly.

I am a huge fan of Vesna and the ladies here, I think they´re one of the friendliest authenticators amongst all here at tpf. 

Purchasing YSL at www became in fact more wonderful since you can ask here for help.... 

many many thanks, Vesna & all the other ladies here!!


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Hi again, please help authenticate this Muse bag. Thank you so much in advnace.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent! Oversized Muse! In Dark Brown!
Listing Number: 170611918848 
Seller: arielhach646
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170611918848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## if0708

Can you please authenticate this ysl wallet? The seller says that it was purchased at the airport free zone. I am not familiar with what that is. Thanks a lot.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT CALFSKIN LEATHER PERSONALLY WALLET
Listing Number:110658420151
Seller:*dia201010*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110658420151&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

wuselmurphy said:


> dear ladies,
> 
> not an authentication question here today - but.....
> 
> I own several YSL bags, so I often read here in this thread.
> 
> I just wanted to say that the ladies here do a wonderful job, always patient, always helpful, always friendly.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Vesna and the ladies here, I think they´re one of the friendliest authenticators amongst all here at tpf.
> 
> Purchasing YSL at www became in fact more wonderful since you can ask here for help....
> 
> many many thanks, Vesna & all the other ladies here!!


 
OMG, THANK you so much for your comment, it means a lot indeed it makes this wonderful activity worth doing


----------



## vesna

bagatfirstsight said:


> Hi again, please help authenticate this Muse bag. Thank you so much in advnace.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent! Oversized Muse! In Dark Brown!
> Listing Number: 170611918848
> Seller: arielhach646
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170611918848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I would not dare say anything before seller sends you photo of the inner tag back, and paper tag with serial number, also under the zipper engraving 

watch it, Chanel girls authenticated her bag as a fake (did a search of seller's name on tpF)

it is useful to do a search on tPF of the seller's name because it shows on different threads seller's other stuff (I do that for listings I want to check for myself, and almost went for a bag with the seller who had authentich Chanel, but every Hermes bag she listed was autheticated as a fake on their forum  )


----------



## vesna

if0708 said:


> Can you please authenticate this ysl wallet? The seller says that it was purchased at the airport free zone. I am not familiar with what that is. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT CALFSKIN LEATHER PERSONALLY WALLET
> Listing Number:110658420151
> Seller:*dia201010*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110658420151&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
 I have never seen it IRL, I am hoping someone else might chip in


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good morning.

I like this bag which I can use for my travelings.  Please help me to authenticate it.
Thank you in advance.

Item Name: ysl YVES SAINT LAURENT black patent leather EASY BAG
Item #:      180634873792
Seller I.D.:  ladykitte
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180634873792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

if0708 said:


> Can you please authenticate this ysl wallet? The seller says that it was purchased at the airport free zone. I am not familiar with what that is. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT CALFSKIN LEATHER PERSONALLY WALLET
> Listing Number:110658420151
> Seller:*dia201010*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110658420151&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I haven't seen this wallet before, but the details do look authentic to me (compared to YSL wallets I've seen).


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> I like this bag which I can use for my travelings.  Please help me to authenticate it.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: ysl YVES SAINT LAURENT black patent leather EASY BAG
> Item #:      180634873792
> Seller I.D.:  ladykitte
> Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180634873792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic!


----------



## lawgirl

hi everyone, 
could you please authenticate this clutch for me?  i'm looking for the belle du jour clutch, and i know there are replicas of the black patent one out there.
thank you so much!

Item Name: ysl YVES SAINT LAURENT black patent Belle Du Jour clutch
Item #: 160556772486
Seller I.D.:thecoutureclub
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTY-BLACK-LE...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561edec86


----------



## lawgirl

here is one more on bonanza:

Item Name: ysl YVES SAINT LAURENT black patent Belle Du Jour clutch
Item #: 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/HandbagCouture/items/YSL_Belle_du_Jour_Clutch_in_Nero


----------



## wuselmurphy

vesna said:


> OMG, THANK you so much for your comment, it means a lot indeed it makes this wonderful activity worth doing


 
You´re so so so sooooo welcome, Vesna!!


----------



## marie_tit_tete

vesna said:


> that is the one, I found it useng ebay number...I am not sure until she sends photos .. leather tag seems to have a different one digit from paper, or I do not see well



Hi!
The seller sent me new photos 
cid:4B31771F-95EE-4FFC-9BED-8E1CE5E408A1/DSCN6724.JPG
cid:54BD07C6-0E0F-4702-9595-127DC5165900/DSCN6718.JPG
cid:287D0737-58A6-485E-8292-5461FE5E281E/DSCN6720.JPG
I don't know if it's sufficient to authenticate the bag...
Thanks again for your precious help Vesna!!
Marie


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



Hello bubbleloba,

Thank you.  I hope I am lucky.


----------



## bubbleloba

lawgirl said:


> hi everyone,
> could you please authenticate this clutch for me?  i'm looking for the belle du jour clutch, and i know there are replicas of the black patent one out there.
> thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: ysl YVES SAINT LAURENT black patent Belle Du Jour clutch
> Item #: 160556772486
> Seller I.D.:thecoutureclub
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTY-BLACK-LE...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561edec86



This one looks authentic.


----------



## vesna

marie_tit_tete said:


> Hi!
> The seller sent me new photos
> cid:4B31771F-95EE-4FFC-9BED-8E1CE5E408A1/DSCN6724.JPG
> cid:54BD07C6-0E0F-4702-9595-127DC5165900/DSCN6718.JPG
> cid:287D0737-58A6-485E-8292-5461FE5E281E/DSCN6720.JPG
> I don't know if it's sufficient to authenticate the bag...
> Thanks again for your precious help Vesna!!
> Marie


 
unfortunatelly I can not access the photos if I paste these url-s. Can you upload them somehow as attachments here ? Cheers, V


----------



## jhoanne2010

Need your help dear experts!


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather
Listing Number: 180637265912
Seller: selectedbags 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...265912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_511wt_1139

Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. 

Thank you.


----------



## jhoanne2010

need your help on authenticating this one as well:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Croc
Listing Number: 270715120813
Seller: inco14
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...120813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. 

Thank you.


----------



## lacoquette

Please Authenticate! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag- YSL Must Have!
Listing Number: 200582745976
Seller: puppyfone
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb3a9cf78#ht_4311wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

jhoanne2010 said:


> Need your help dear experts!
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather
> Listing Number: 180637265912
> Seller: selectedbags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...265912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_511wt_1139
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you.



Fake!!


----------



## bubbleloba

jhoanne2010 said:


> need your help on authenticating this one as well:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Croc
> Listing Number: 270715120813
> Seller: inco14
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...120813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you.



From the photos, this one looks fake as well.  But more photos are needed for authentication - serial number, lock hardware, etc.


----------



## bubbleloba

lacoquette said:


> Please Authenticate!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag- YSL Must Have!
> Listing Number: 200582745976
> Seller: puppyfone
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb3a9cf78#ht_4311wt_1141



Authentic


----------



## Elissabeta

Please help me thi auction will be end soon , there is no othere pics . I know will be hard but there is any way those can be real . Is those shoes run true a size?? Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!

Item: YSL Style Black Patent Booties 38 
Listing Number:110657693378
Seller:russianinto
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Style-Black...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7641924449587690712
Comments:      I know what the seller said but maybe there is a way those are real ??

Thank you


----------



## vesna

marie_tit_tete said:


> Hi,
> I'm really really sorry for the links, I posted from my phone and it didn't worked....
> Here are the photos attached, they're not very clear but that's all the seller would sent...
> Thx so much for your help Vesna!!


 
well, the tag looks OK to me, but serial number on leather tag seems to be 203315 and on paper 208315...similar but seems to me different, I am not sure...if you see the number on paper tag better that would help resolve it, I magnified it maximally and I still can not see well. I honestly am not sure.


----------



## vesna

sorry double post


----------



## bubbleloba

Elissabeta said:


> Please help me thi auction will be end soon , there is no othere pics . I know will be hard but there is any way those can be real . Is those shoes run true a size?? Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Style Black Patent Booties 38
> Listing Number:110657693378
> Seller:russianinto
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Style-Black...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7641924449587690712
> Comments:      I know what the seller said but maybe there is a way those are real ??
> 
> Thank you



I don't think these are authentic; the leather looks off.


----------



## marie_tit_tete

vesna said:


> unfortunatelly I can not access the photos if I paste these url-s. Can you upload them somehow as attachments here ? Cheers, V



Hi,
I'm really really sorry for the links, I posted from my phone and it didn't worked....
Here are the photos attached, they're not very clear but that's all the seller would sent...
Thx so much for your help Vesna!!


----------



## dallas

Elissabeta said:


> Please help me thi auction will be end soon , there is no othere pics . I know will be hard but there is any way those can be real . Is those shoes run true a size?? Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Style Black Patent Booties 38
> Listing Number:110657693378
> Seller:russianinto
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Style-Black...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7641924449587690712
> Comments:      I know what the seller said but maybe there is a way those are real ??
> 
> Thank you



I know the auction has ended, but these are indeed fake.


----------



## tambles

Hi, was hoping to get this authenticated?  Sorry if aready posted.
Hope I did this right!   Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item+250785495272


----------



## vesna

marie_tit_tete said:


> Hi,
> I'm really really sorry for the links, I posted from my phone and it didn't worked....
> Here are the photos attached, they're not very clear but that's all the seller would sent...
> Thx so much for your help Vesna!!


 
dear marie, the answer was posted BEFORE your question somehow  please look back


----------



## Elissabeta

*bubbleloba ....*Thank you so much for your help , I didnt bid an them , dont need any fakes !!! Could you take a look an those . Thank you !!!!

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
Listing number:130495015298
Seller:renaissancewoman1985
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130495015298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Could you also tell how those size an YSL works . I ma size 8US .

Thank you so much .....


----------



## bubbleloba

Elissabeta said:


> *bubbleloba ....*Thank you so much for your help , I didnt bid an them , dont need any fakes !!! Could you take a look an those . Thank you !!!!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
> Listing number:130495015298
> Seller:renaissancewoman1985
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130495015298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Could you also tell how those size an YSL works . I ma size 8US .
> 
> Thank you so much .....



We don't really authenticate footwear in this thread, you may want to try this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html

In general, YSL shoes run TTS.  US 8 = 38, although some have found to size up half to a full size in European brands (especially if you have wider feet).  Hope this helps.


----------



## Elissabeta

Thank you *bubbleloba*.....you right abot the shoe thread ( I did there too) , but sometimes there is nobody to help for long time , especially with YSL , thats why I posted here, so if anybody can help me I will appreciate . Thank you very much !!!!


----------



## dallas

Elissabeta said:


> *bubbleloba ....*Thank you so much for your help , I didnt bid an them , dont need any fakes !!! Could you take a look an those . Thank you !!!!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
> Listing number:130495015298
> Seller:renaissancewoman1985
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130495015298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Could you also tell how those size an YSL works . I ma size 8US .
> 
> Thank you so much .....



These are fake.



> Thank you *bubbleloba*.....you right abot the shoe thread ( I did  there too) , but sometimes there is *nobody to help for long time ,  especially with YSL ,* thats why I posted here, so if anybody can help me  I will appreciate . Thank you very much !!!!



I check that thread every day, but I am in a different time zone so it may seem like a long time to you. I do my best to help.


----------



## Elissabeta

*dallas*....thank you for all your help !!!! so so much !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dallas

Elissabeta said:


> *dallas*....thank you for all your help !!!! so so much !!!!!!!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## yoshimax

Hello nice ladies, 
Please help me with this bag. BTW, I want to echo Wuselmurphy about the authenticators on this site being one if not the friendliest people on TPF. Very fast, nice and understanding. Vesna really helped me a lot when I purchased my first muse over the holidays. It turned out to be authentic since it was from the first season it came out. Sometimes it is really hard for the authenticators because the fake bags are getting better and better. But you guys do a great job and now I try to have things authenticated before buying anything. 

YOU LADIES ROCK!!!!!!!

Item Name: Brown Leather Buckle Large Handbag
Seller: edropoff
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...76994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4244wt_1026


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Item Name: Brown Leather Buckle Large Handbag
> Seller: edropoff
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...76994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4244wt_1026



Authentic!  I haven't seen one of these downtowns in a while.


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello nice ladies,
> Please help me with this bag. BTW, I want to echo Wuselmurphy about the authenticators on this site being one if not the friendliest people on TPF. Very fast, nice and understanding. Vesna really helped me a lot when I purchased my first muse over the holidays. It turned out to be authentic since it was from the first season it came out. Sometimes it is really hard for the authenticators because the fake bags are getting better and better. But you guys do a great job and now I try to have things authenticated before buying anything.
> 
> YOU LADIES ROCK!!!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Brown Leather Buckle Large Handbag
> Seller: edropoff
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...76994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4244wt_1026


 
thnaks so much *yoshimax*, so glad you got your Muse  !!!!

as *bubbleoba* said it is authentic, and really nice one


----------



## yoshimax

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!  I haven't seen one of these downtowns in a while.



Thanks BUBBLELOBA. Is this an older style?


----------



## Aluxe

Just want to take a moment to also thank the ladies who work hard to help authenticate!

You guys rock!


----------



## vesna

Aluxe said:


> Just want to take a moment to also thank the ladies who work hard to help authenticate!
> 
> You guys rock!


 
aaw, thanks so much, I am happy that together we managed somehow to keep this thread going when we lost few real specialists...who helped me get my first pieces...suddenly there was no one here and slowly bit by bit we started chipping in, about what we know.....I am happy it works


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:100% Authentic YSL Easy Rose Tan Handbag

item number:190511453960
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b5e1708
commentslease authenticate, Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Thanks BUBBLELOBA. Is this an older style?



YSL stopped making these deerskin downtowns for a while.  The only ones available now are the single front pocket downtowns in calfskin or patent leather.  Good luck!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:100% Authentic YSL Easy Rose Tan Handbag
> 
> item number:190511453960
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b5e1708
> commentslease authenticate, Thanks!



looks fine to me...it would be nice to see leather tag bag with serial number and serial number from paper tag, but no alarm for fake here


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> looks fine to me...it would be nice to see leather tag bag with serial number and serial number from paper tag, but no alarm for fake here


 
Thanks a bunchie!


----------



## kt92

Item:  YSL Downtown Black Patent
Listing Number:  190512758721
Seller:  instylefashions
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b71ffc1

Comments:  Is patent known to get marked up easily?  She's taking more photos for me but she says it's only been used a "handful" of times.  Thoughts?  THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## kt92

Sorry - other questions for the authenticators:  The seller posted a pic of the scuff - do you think this can be buffed out with mineral oil and a magic eraser?  (I have heard of people doing this, not sure if it works?).  Also, based on the measurements, this is the larger size, correct (NOT the huge one, but not the small one, either?)?  TIA!!!


----------



## vesna

kt92 said:


> Sorry - other questions for the authenticators: The seller posted a pic of the scuff - do you think this can be buffed out with mineral oil and a magic eraser? (I have heard of people doing this, not sure if it works?). Also, based on the measurements, this is the larger size, correct (NOT the huge one, but not the small one, either?)? TIA!!!


 
Hi kt92  it is medium size, identical as the one I had. I had white scuffs here and there and got rid of them with a Q-tip with olive oil and magic eraser...worked miracles, the bag looked brand new


----------



## unoma

PLS HELP

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190512253661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> PLS HELP
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190512253661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## jhoanne2010

i just have a few questions:

1.should the leather covering the key in the muse design always have a metal stud hardware on it?
2. does ysl muse have lampo zipper?
3. should the lock and key be old styled or the flat regular ones?


thanks in advance!


----------



## Boalt

Hey Ladies, 

Will you please take a look at this bag, and let me know whether it's authentic. 

Thanks in advance, 

Item:Muse Two Elephant Gray Bag
Seller: la*style!
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130497703606&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## vesna

jhoanne2010 said:


> i just have a few questions:
> 
> 1.should the leather covering the key in the muse design always have a metal stud hardware on it?
> 2. does ysl muse have lampo zipper?
> 3. should the lock and key be old styled or the flat regular ones?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
1. I am looking atreference library and all seem to have (check it, maybe I missed some, but as far as I see only thse turned to the back do not show stud

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

2. some lampo zippers are fake, post a photo of it and we will tell

muses have either lampo or YSL zipper

3. mine have roundeed old style one key, some have 3 but I have not seen flat keys.....anyone else might chip in ?


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Will you please take a look at this bag, and let me know whether it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Item:Muse Two Elephant Gray Bag
> Seller: la*style!
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130497703606&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 

ooooooh yes !!!  authentic seller and amazing Muse II, real beauty (it is smaller than the largest)


----------



## chubbymexp

bubbleloba said:


> We'll need to see photos of the inner tag with serial number and also the zipper.



  I finally got some new pictures from the seller, so just as an update:

Item:RASPBERRY PINK YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN 
Listing Number: Bonanza.com listing
Seller: lincolne65
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lincol...URENT_DOWNTOWN



















Thanks everyone!


----------



## 12hon15

Hi!  Can someone please help me and see if this item is authentic?  I have a feeling that this is authentic but just wanted to run it through this thread to be sure.  Thanks!

Item: YSL White Leather Navy Piping Muse Med bag new
Listing Number: 400088656072
Seller: 88CAVIAR
Link: view the bag here


----------



## bubbleloba

chubbymexp said:


> I finally got some new pictures from the seller, so just as an update:
> 
> Item:RASPBERRY PINK YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN
> Listing Number: Bonanza.com listing
> Seller: lincolne65
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lincol...URENT_DOWNTOWN



With the addition of the new photos, this one looks authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

12hon15 said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me and see if this item is authentic?  I have a feeling that this is authentic but just wanted to run it through this thread to be sure.  Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL White Leather Navy Piping Muse Med bag new
> Listing Number: 400088656072
> Seller: 88CAVIAR
> Link: view the bag here



Looks authentic, from a reputable seller.  Just for confirmation, please ask for a photo of the serial number tag.


----------



## unoma

pls help
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Double Platform Pump Grey 41
Listing Number:250789800261
Seller:kirschafoofoo

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250789800261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> pls help
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Double Platform Pump Grey 41
> Listing Number:250789800261
> Seller:kirschafoofoo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250789800261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## unoma

dallas said:


> These are fake.


 thank you again


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## 12hon15

Thanks bubbleloba! I will ask for pics of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## Boalt

vesna said:


> ooooooh yes !!! authentic seller and amazing Muse II, real beauty (it is smaller than the largest)


 
Hey V. Thanks thanks thanks for the authentication.Of course I'd prefer the larger one, but for some reason I can't find one anywhere (I've tried boutique after boutique, and website after website, so I figure a really really cute small bag is better than no bag at all).


----------



## vesna

chubbymexp said:


> I finally got some new pictures from the seller, so just as an update:
> 
> Item:RASPBERRY PINK YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN
> Listing Number: Bonanza.com listing
> Seller: lincolne65
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lincol...URENT_DOWNTOWN
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
I second Bubbleoba's


----------



## vesna

Boalt said:


> Hey V. Thanks thanks thanks for the authentication.Of course I'd prefer the larger one, but for some reason I can't find one anywhere (I've tried boutique after boutique, and website after website, so I figure a really really cute small bag is better than no bag at all).


 
I hope it will be fine because the difference is huge. I did the same with Balenciaga bag which I like a lot and when I received the smaller I ended up not carrying it because it was like a toy comparing to the one I liked so much.

On the other hand, if the trend of smaller bags continue, you will be great, especially if you do not carry around your house  like I do


----------



## chubbymexp

vesna said:


> I second Bubbleoba's



Thanks a lot Vesna & Bubbleoba!


----------



## xiaoxiasu

Item: YSL leopard wallet
Listing Number: 270719189263
Seller: le_nessa
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...189263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you so much!


----------



## Gerry

Item: YSL muse two
Listing number:250790036280
Seller: sexybaggz
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a64404338
Comments: Authentic??


----------



## vesna

xiaoxiasu said:


> Item: YSL leopard wallet
> Listing Number: 270719189263
> Seller: le_nessa
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...189263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you so much!



looks OK, but honestly I am not familiar with newer wallets features, sorry...


does anyone have similar to check it ?


----------



## vesna

Gerry said:


> Item: YSL muse two
> Listing number:250790036280
> Seller: sexybaggz
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a64404338
> Comments: Authentic??



Oh, I was just waiting for this one, and there is another one as well on e*bay with a stock photo 

I do not think they are real, but I can not tell. The  thing that gives me first bad impression is the glare of nubuck which is supposed to be matte. 

We need:

inner tag close-up front and back with serial number
paper tag with serial number
zipper pull
bottom of  a zipper head with engraving
photo of the side of the bag
bottom middle metal foot close-up

If the seller is willing to send you those, please post them here and we will start from there. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## rsmattox

Hi! Could you please authenticate these three bags for me? Thanks!

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Suede Fringe Hobo Handbag Purse
Item Number: 270704440995
Seller ID: miamipawn02
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270704440995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: NEW Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag 2 Large Sz
Item Number: 280646065808
Seller ID: rosewater168
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280646065808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Antler Handle Leather Handbag $895
Item Number: 280642070037
Seller ID: 7tony7tiger7
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280642070037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate these three bags for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Suede Fringe Hobo Handbag Purse
> Item Number: 270704440995
> Seller ID: miamipawn02
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270704440995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: NEW Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag 2 Large Sz
> Item Number: 280646065808
> Seller ID: rosewater168
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280646065808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Antler Handle Leather Handbag $895
> Item Number: 280642070037
> Seller ID: 7tony7tiger7
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280642070037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

#1 looks authentic but the seller's feedback bothers me, also for used suede fringe bag the price is incredibly high, I would not be sure about the state of suede bag from this seller, could be surprizing

#2 looks authentic from photographed features...I have not seen this colour combo faked, blue and multicolor I did see a lot, but the arrogant manner in which the  seller refuses to discuss authenticity really bothers me...she should be open to sending additional photographs since she did not make the important ones, inner leather tag closeup and back with serial number as well as zipper pull.........................having said all of it, I still would risk myself because it does look real

#3 outside and liner look good but the tag is very old. very old... showing oldest model.........seller has a horrific feedback for selling painted  Tribute YSL shoes, peeled bags in horrible condition etc...I would never dare buy such an old Mombasa bag from this seller


 interestingly you chose all the bags that I love dearly


----------



## rsmattox

Thanks so much Vesna! I want a leather Mombasa sooo bad, I've been on the search for the "perfect" one for months. After being on TPF for awhile I've grown to covet the Muse Two and I love that color combo...I'm going to contact the seller for more pics, hopefully she'll drop the attitude! As for the blue fringe it appears to have been listed a while with no offers so I thought I would take a chance on a much lower offer and see if the seller wants to move it or continue to sit on it...frankly $800 is waay to high...What would you value a similar bag? PS Thank you so much for what you do...the feeling of getting dooped by a scammer is awful, I know from personal experience! So thanks again!


----------



## rsmattox

Vesna, Does this one look good? or should I holdout?

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Horn Mombasa Tobacco Leather Bag
Item Number: 200586130887
Seller ID: kayfro
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200586130887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## missbao

hi all,

please help me to authentic this thank you!!

Item: YSL brown leather bag
Listing: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=13485
Seller: Elise+_    
Comment: Not on ebay

Thank you. I'm not familiar with this brand and this will be my first YSL


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Thanks so much Vesna! I want a leather Mombasa sooo bad, I've been on the search for the "perfect" one for months. After being on TPF for awhile I've grown to covet the Muse Two and I love that color combo...I'm going to contact the seller for more pics, hopefully she'll drop the attitude! As for the blue fringe it appears to have been listed a while with no offers so I thought I would take a chance on a much lower offer and see if the seller wants to move it or continue to sit on it...frankly $800 is waay to high...What would you value a similar bag? PS Thank you so much for what you do...the feeling of getting dooped by a scammer is awful, I know from personal experience! So thanks again!


 
I hope sh will send photos too

fringe bag is small, I have large orange, seller was marverlous and sent detailed photos since it is suede and she did use it, but it came as new. That is the only way to risk with used suede...I payed mine $460, and I have been looking at this small turquoise type - several went on ebay for $280-$450. I have never seen anyone bid more for it.


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Vesna, Does this one look good? or should I holdout?
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Horn Mombasa Tobacco Leather Bag
> Item Number: 200586130887
> Seller ID: kayfro
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200586130887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
wow, this one is a real beauty  everything shown looks good


----------



## yoshimax

jhoanne2010 said:


> i just have a few questions:
> 
> 1.should the leather covering the key in the muse design always have a metal stud hardware on it?
> 2. does ysl muse have lampo zipper?
> 3. should the lock and key be old styled or the flat regular ones?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



I bought a muse over the holidays and it turned out to be the very first muse that ever came out in Spring 2005. The seller bought it at the Beverly Store YSL in Dec 2004. She sent me the receipt with her information on it.

Leather covering has a metal stud on mine where the Y logo is.
Has a lampo zipper and 2 flat keys.  I read somewhere that the older style flat keys have either 1 or 3 keys, mine has 2. I don't know what year/season they started changing it to the other style keys.

Thanks and hope this helps.....


----------



## x4x4x4x

Hi export ladies~

I got this bag as a gift, and since she said she purchased this on-line, I need your opinion. It is a muse two with gray leather and white canvas trimming.
I am attaching pics, if you need more plz let me know.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## x4x4x4x

Here is more pics....



x4x4x4x said:


> Hi export ladies~
> 
> I got this bag as a gift, and since she said she purchased this on-line, I need your opinion. It is a muse two with gray leather and white canvas trimming.
> I am attaching pics, if you need more plz let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## x4x4x4x

even more....



x4x4x4x said:


> Here is more pics....


----------



## vesna

I am afraind I will not be of any help here

tags match perfectly, leather tag is great and then there are features I am not familiar with at all: metal feet are flat on my 2008 Muse II with YSL engraved on the middle one, also I do not have inner fabric tag for the material

also dust bag looks like it has very light ySL, it is not supposed to be that much contrast, it is the light, you wanted to make details better seen, or it is really this contrast...YSL is supposed to be hardly visible 

sorry, all I know is that papers and tag look good, but in 2010 they obviously changed a lot.

look at you zipper head bottom what engraving it has - should be ySL or lampo...is it there ?


----------



## x4x4x4x

Thanks for your comment!!!

The dust bag is because of the light, the ysl logo does not shown this clearly. And the metal feet on the bottom is round shape, and no logo engraved. I do posted front and back of zipper head, on my last post second pic is the back of zipper head. It does have ysl logo on front, and strips on the back. 

so is this bag from 2010? I really wanted to go and check ysl boutique when I down to NYC, but I couldn't make it. Next time I go to the city, I must check it out.

Thanks for your help!!!



vesna said:


> I am afraind I will not be of any help here
> 
> tags match perfectly, leather tag is great and then there are features I am not familiar with at all: metal feet are flat on my 2008 Muse II with YSL engraved on the middle one, also I do not have inner fabric tag for the material
> 
> also dust bag looks like it has very light ySL, it is not supposed to be that much contrast, it is the light, you wanted to make details better seen, or it is really this contrast...YSL is supposed to be hardly visible
> 
> sorry, all I know is that papers and tag look good, but in 2010 they obviously changed a lot.
> 
> look at you zipper head bottom what engraving it has - should be ySL or lampo...is it there ?


----------



## vesna

x4x4x4x said:


> Thanks for your comment!!!
> 
> The dust bag is because of the light, the ysl logo does not shown this clearly. And the metal feet on the bottom is round shape, and no logo engraved. I do posted front and back of zipper head, on my last post second pic is the back of zipper head. It does have ysl logo on front, and strips on the back.
> 
> so is this bag from 2010? I really wanted to go and check ysl boutique when I down to NYC, but I couldn't make it. Next time I go to the city, I must check it out.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



that is OK for dust bag then

bottom of the zipper head is the surface under the holder of zipper pull, the thing that is actual metal zipper head, it has to have YSL or Lampo when you turn it over on flat bottom surface....which one is it? If it is YSL OK, if it is Lampo, it is also good, just post a photo of it, some lampo can be fake

it is from 2010 and girls who bought their Muse II in 2010 might be able to help

you know what? Not everyone peeks into this forum unless they need it, just few are checking

why don't you make a new thread and call it "help needed from owners of 2010 Muse II" ans ask them what they think about bottom feet and everything else...and explain that this was asked on authentication thread so that Cosmo (mod)  does not move it here again


----------



## oliverdog

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ry=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_8129wt_1059
YSL Black Roady.
ebay
Would love any advice as it's the first time I've done this 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## bubbleloba

oliverdog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ry=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_8129wt_1059
> YSL Black Roady.
> ebay
> Would love any advice as it's the first time I've done this
> Thanks everyone!



Looks authentic, but the measurement is a little off.  You may want to check with the seller again on the dimensions.  A large roady should measure 15H x 14.5W x 6D.


----------



## anena7

Quote: Please somebody can help me to authenticate???


Item: 100 % GENUINE Yves Saint Laurent Capri Flap Bag
Listing Number: 110660026752
Seller: sl00059 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110660026752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Jabin

Item: YSL Downtown
Seller: lynn5423 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320673134251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Need your help again, ladies! TIA!


----------



## Gerry

OK,Vesna, I sent the request for all those pics.....LOL if she sends them, it will be a miracle,won't it?!!!  Gerry


----------



## bubbleloba

Jabin said:


> Item: YSL Downtown
> Seller: lynn5423
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320673134251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Need your help again, ladies! TIA!



I don't know why, but something looks off about this one.  I'd wait for a second opinion on this listing.


----------



## vesna

Jabin said:


> Item: YSL Downtown
> Seller: lynn5423
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320673134251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Need your help again, ladies! TIA!



lots of things look strange, logo font, serial number font.....bottom of a zipper head not pull, photo would really be needed, to see engraving there


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Quote: Please somebody can help me to authenticate???
> 
> 
> Item: 100 % GENUINE Yves Saint Laurent Capri Flap Bag
> Listing Number: 110660026752
> Seller: sl00059
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110660026752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:



close-up of inner leather tag front and back as well as bottom of a zipper head would great to see


----------



## Diggilooo

What about this one? 

Item: YSL Muse Briefcase
Listing Number: 200588493613
Seller:garms22 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Muse-Briefcase-/200588493613?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb401832d


----------



## vesna

Diggilooo said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Briefcase
> Listing Number: 200588493613
> Seller:garms22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Muse-Briefcase-/200588493613?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb401832d



I am not familia with this bag, although I have seen it online, all details look authentic


----------



## oliverdog

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic, but the measurement is a little off.  You may want to check with the seller again on the dimensions.  A large roady should measure 15H x 14.5W x 6D.



Thanks! I will contact the seller - any advice on pricing? Also if I bid and win is there anything to look for in person to check authenticity? Obviously tag and serial number but anything else?

Thank for the help!!!


----------



## vesna

oliverdog said:


> Thanks! I will contact the seller - any advice on pricing? Also if I bid and win is there anything to look for in person to check authenticity? Obviously tag and serial number but anything else?
> 
> Thank for the help!!!



you will have no problem with this seller, it is amazing seller of authentic bags, I am their customer for years. Also, they describe the bag very well, so bid with confidence. I am sure she will respond with measurements soon. This is a great version of roady and bidding  price is also great.

the best thing about Linda's stuff is that they accept returns no matter what the reason


----------



## missbao

Paulinegwee said:


> hi all,
> 
> please help me to authentic this thank you!!
> 
> Item: YSL brown leather bag
> Listing: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=13485
> Seller: Elise+_
> Comment: Not on ebay
> 
> Thank you. I'm not familiar with this brand and this will be my first YSL



Please help, I have asked for more pics and will provided soon thank
You


----------



## cathybscloset

Please authenticate! Thank you, so much!! 

*Item: *YSL Easy
*Item #:* 330544313896
*Seller: **ozom*
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-BAG-Yv...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4cf5f9f628

*Item: *YSL XL Muse
*Item #:* 250790933674
*Seller: * puffypink
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a644df4aa


----------



## 12hon15

Hi.  Can someone please help me authenticate this roady?

Item: YSL marine/navy blue Roady
Item #: not on ebay

I am attaching pics of the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Please authenticate! Thank you, so much!!
> 
> *Item: *YSL Easy
> *Item #:* 330544313896
> *Seller: **ozom*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-BAG-Yv...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4cf5f9f628
> 
> *Item: *YSL XL Muse
> *Item #:* 250790933674
> *Seller: * puffypink
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a644df4aa



#1 looks fine, 
#2 I am not sure, looks very old and all writings on  are faded, maybe zipper head bottom side would be great to see with zipper label...not sure really (but BIN price for this condition is )

I also stay away from private listings, you can never see real feedback


----------



## IrisCole

Item: YSL Roady
Item #: 310304006504
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483f8f6168
Comments: Sorry about the last minute post on this one; if no one gets to it in time, no worries  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

12hon15 said:


> Hi.  Can someone please help me authenticate this roady?
> 
> Item: YSL marine/navy blue Roady
> Item #: not on ebay
> 
> I am attaching pics of the bag.  Thanks!



I would like someone who has roady to chip in, are serial number digits usually so uneven? If the seller can provide paper tag to compare serial number that would be great


----------



## 12hon15

@Vesna:

Seller does not have tags anymore as she says this is a department store display.  It just has the dept store tags.  I agree that the serial stamp is crooked.  I pulled up a photo of a YSL roady that Erica of ****** has listed on ebay and it has the exact serial number as this bag that I am interested in buying.  It is also kind of crooked, though not as crooked as this one.  I am attaching a photo of the serial of Erica's bag.

I also looked up another roady being sold on ebay and it too has the exact same serial number.  Does YSL do that with bags of the same model = same serial number?  I have an Easy and both mine and my sister in law's have the same serial number.  Is this really the case?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 12hon15

^*the serial on the khaki roady is a bit crooked but not as crooked as the bag i'm interested in.


----------



## bubbleloba

IrisCole said:


> Item: YSL Roady
> Item #: 310304006504
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483f8f6168
> Comments: Sorry about the last minute post on this one; if no one gets to it in time, no worries  Thank you!



Authentic.  We confirmed this in an earlier post.


----------



## IrisCole

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.  We confirmed this in an earlier post.



Thank you! I did a search for the item number before posting, and nothing came up, so I posted it.


----------



## vesna

12hon15 said:


> @Vesna:
> 
> Seller does not have tags anymore as she says this is a department store display.  It just has the dept store tags.  I agree that the serial stamp is crooked.  I pulled up a photo of a YSL roady that Erica of ****** has listed on ebay and it has the exact serial number as this bag that I am interested in buying.  It is also kind of crooked, though not as crooked as this one.  I am attaching a photo of the serial of Erica's bag.
> 
> I also looked up another roady being sold on ebay and it too has the exact same serial number.  Does YSL do that with bags of the same model = same serial number?  I have an Easy and both mine and my sister in law's have the same serial number.  Is this really the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


  they do have the same if the year and material and size are the same

perhaps it is OK, I can not tell for certain, but I have seen some stamped a bit off on authentic bags


----------



## rsmattox

Hi! Vesna...still on the lookout for my Mombasa! what do you think?

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK LEATHER MOMBASA HORN BAG
Item Number: 380325148054
SellerID: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380325148054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you in advance.

Item Name:  AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-HANDBAG-FUSCHIA-COLOR
Item #:       190513767084
Seller I.D.    dpilotrako 
Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b8162ac


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-HANDBAG-FUSCHIA-COLOR
> Item #:       190513767084
> Seller I.D.    dpilotrako
> Link:           http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b8162ac



Please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the serial number tag, zipper pulls, and lock/key.


----------



## 12hon15

Thanks vesna!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi everyone, i just wanted opinions about whether the downtown is a practical SHOULDER bag?  It has a 7" drop and i am not sure if someone can really be comfortable having that bag over their shoulder when they are wearing a jacket..?  many thanks!


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the serial number tag, zipper pulls, and lock/key.


 
Hello bubbleloba,

Thank you for taking a look into this bag.  Seller had sent some more pics as requested.  Here is the link:

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=88cdc83ed90f643a0031ecd658bfd733

Here is the link to the original Ebay listing:

tem Name: AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-HANDBAG-FUSCHIA-COLOR
Item #: 190513767084
Seller I.D. dpilotrako 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-MU...item2c5b8162ac


----------



## cathybscloset

vesna said:


> #1 looks fine,
> #2 I am not sure, looks very old and all writings on  are faded, maybe zipper head bottom side would be great to see with zipper label...not sure really (but BIN price for this condition is )
> 
> I also stay away from private listings, you can never see real feedback



Thank you!


----------



## smarties1960

please help me:

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK PATENT PUMPS 37.5
Item #: 250792229967
Seller: eastcoastproperty 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...29967?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6461bc4f


----------



## dallas

smarties1960 said:


> please help me:
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK PATENT PUMPS 37.5
> Item #: 250792229967
> Seller: eastcoastproperty
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...29967?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6461bc4f



These are authentic.


----------



## unoma

pls help 
Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
180640277649
marco_legolas
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180640277649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## unoma

Yves Saint Laurent Blue Croc Muse Two 
160560609507
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160560609507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## unoma

YSL Muse Two 2 Multi Colour Medium Size VGC
110655520259
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110655520259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rsmattox

Vesna, please take a look at this Mombasa as well...I've never seen the serial number printed that way...she said she got it from another ebay seller and recommended TPF.

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa Horn Hobo Bag
Item Number: 110663903654
Seller ID: ellalov
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110663903654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

please take a look at post #3237 too! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello bubbleloba,
> 
> Thank you for taking a look into this bag.  Seller had sent some more pics as requested.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=88cdc83ed90f643a0031ecd658bfd733
> 
> Here is the link to the original Ebay listing:
> 
> tem Name: AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-HANDBAG-FUSCHIA-COLOR
> Item #: 190513767084
> Seller I.D. dpilotrako
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-MU...item2c5b8162ac



Hi there!  I can't see the photos (needs log-in).  Can you post the additional photos on this thread?  Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

unoma said:


> YSL Muse Two 2 Multi Colour Medium Size VGC
> 110655520259
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110655520259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This one look authentic.  You may want to wait for the others for a second opinion since I'm not as familiar with the muse two as with other bags.


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I can't see the photos (needs log-in). Can you post the additional photos on this thread? Thanks!


 
Hello,

Ooops, I am sorry.  I don't know how to post the photos directly on to the thread.  Let me try.  Oh, I got it.


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I can't see the photos (needs log-in). Can you post the additional photos on this thread? Thanks!


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

Here are more pics.

Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I can't see the photos (needs log-in). Can you post the additional photos on this thread? Thanks!


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

I am sorry that I kept on adding pictures, I am new at this, and I can only add 2 pics per post.

Thank you for looking into the bag for me.


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I can't see the photos (needs log-in). Can you post the additional photos on this thread? Thanks!


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

Here is one more picture. Thank you.


----------



## bubbleloba

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bubbleloba,
> 
> Here is one more picture. Thank you.



Hey there!  Thanks for posting the photos.  I'm assuming this is a newer muse (with the silver hardware).  Everything looks good.  Not to create a fuss, but can you ask the seller for a photo of the paper tags with the serial number/style?  She took a photo of the tags, but with "Yves Saint Laurent" logo on top.  Making sure the serial number matches the paper tag will help confirm authenticity.


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi! Vesna...still on the lookout for my Mombasa! what do you think?
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK LEATHER MOMBASA HORN BAG
> Item Number: 380325148054
> SellerID: authentic.lv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380325148054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



looks good


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi everyone, i just wanted opinions about whether the downtown is a practical SHOULDER bag?  It has a 7" drop and i am not sure if someone can really be comfortable having that bag over their shoulder when they are wearing a jacket..?  many thanks!



I ma 5'5 and 140 lb and can not carry downtown on my shoulder, some girls can, see reference library or some reveals here on YSL


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> pls help
> Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> 180640277649
> marco_legolas
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180640277649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



looks OK


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Blue Croc Muse Two
> 160560609507
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160560609507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



not sure about this one, too shiny for nubuck


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> YSL Muse Two 2 Multi Colour Medium Size VGC
> 110655520259
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110655520259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



looks authentic  to me


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Vesna, please take a look at this Mombasa as well...I've never seen the serial number printed that way...she said she got it from another ebay seller and recommended TPF.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa Horn Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 110663903654
> Seller ID: ellalov
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110663903654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> please take a look at post #3237 too! Thank you so much for your time!



I have never seen a number like this honestly, I do have both first number and yves saint laurent under, or reverse, but split number I have not seen


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hey there! Thanks for posting the photos. I'm assuming this is a newer muse (with the silver hardware). Everything looks good. Not to create a fuss, but can you ask the seller for a photo of the paper tags with the serial number/style? She took a photo of the tags, but with "Yves Saint Laurent" logo on top. Making sure the serial number matches the paper tag will help confirm authenticity.


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

Thank you for looking into the bag for me.  Seller told me that she purchased the bag in June 2010.

Here is a picture of the serial tag.  6 numbers match the leather serial tag inside the bag.


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> Hey there! Thanks for posting the photos. I'm assuming this is a newer muse (with the silver hardware). Everything looks good. Not to create a fuss, but can you ask the seller for a photo of the paper tags with the serial number/style? She took a photo of the tags, but with "Yves Saint Laurent" logo on top. Making sure the serial number matches the paper tag will help confirm authenticity.


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

Thank you again. Here is a pic of the leather serial tag stripe.


----------



## bubbleloba

^looks good!


----------



## tabolove26

bubbleloba said:


> ^looks good!


 
Hello Bubbleloba,

Thank you so much for helping.  I wish I am lucky.

J.


----------



## BonnieL

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag  Thank you

Item:YSL downtown Fur
Listing Number:190513033961
Seller:mile5
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-DOWNTOWN-FU...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b7632e9#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. I might have posted this wrong (feels like a reply)but I don´t know where to post questions :/


----------



## laellabelle

Hello, Could someone please look at this bag?

Much appreciated and thank you in advance 

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Vtg Horn Mombasa Bag
Item Number: 190515072264
SellerID: shop.bella.bag 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags&hash=item2c5b954d08#ht_1781wt_1141


----------



## Diggilooo

vesna said:


> #1 looks fine,
> #2 I am not sure, looks very old and all writings on  are faded, maybe zipper head bottom side would be great to see with zipper label...not sure really (but BIN price for this condition is )
> 
> I also stay away from private listings, you can never see real feedback



Hi! The first one (the very pretty easy) what size would you say that it is? The seller claims that it is 13.5 inches wide but was this size ever made? Is that the "small" size?


----------



## Diggilooo

The "first one" is this, originally posted by cathybscloset 

Item: YSL Easy
Item #: 330544313896
Seller: ozom
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-BAG-Yve...item4cf5f9f628


----------



## zuzu35

Diggilooo said:


> The "first one" is this, originally posted by cathybscloset
> 
> Item: YSL Easy
> Item #: 330544313896
> Seller: ozom
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-BAG-Yve...item4cf5f9f628




Just wanted to tell you that is definitely the small size. A good way to tell is if the handle base goes across the entire top of the inset Y it is the small size. If you look at mediums you will see how far down in the Y the base goes. Just thought it might help for future shopping. .


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> I ma 5'5 and 140 lb and can not carry downtown on my shoulder, some girls can, see reference library or some reveals here on YSL


thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

BonnieL said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag  Thank you
> 
> Item:YSL downtown Fur
> Listing Number:190513033961
> Seller:mile5
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-DOWNTOWN-FU...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b7632e9#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. I might have posted this wrong (feels like a reply)but I don´t know where to post questions :/



great posting, exactly how it isdone

I do not know about the bag, I have never seen it , I could tell the details like inner leather tab front and back with serial number, zipper head bottom with engraving...the listing ended, if it is listed again, ask the seller please for hotos and we will see...cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

laellabelle said:


> Hello, Could someone please look at this bag?
> 
> Much appreciated and thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Vtg Horn Mombasa Bag
> Item Number: 190515072264
> SellerID: shop.bella.bag
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...H_Handbags&hash=item2c5b954d08#ht_1781wt_1141



I am not sure, looks OK, but also strange tag...I do not know...in any case , seller's feedback is really not the best for buying vintage, many complained about condition, smell etc


----------



## vesna

Diggilooo said:


> The "first one" is this, originally posted by cathybscloset
> 
> Item: YSL Easy
> Item #: 330544313896
> Seller: ozom
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-easy-BAG-Yve...item4cf5f9f628



hi, if you llok at YSL reference library, Cosmo (mod) posted for easys in the first post on the thread measures:

****SPECIAL NOTE ON EASY SIZES***

YSL appears to have changed the Easy size names between 2008 and 2009. 

2008 SIZE NAMES
Medium = 12" wide
Large = 15" wide

CURRENT SIZE NAMES
Small = 12" wide
Medium = 15" wide*


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> Just wanted to tell you that is definitely the small size. A good way to tell is if the handle base goes across the entire top of the inset Y it is the small size. If you look at mediums you will see how far down in the Y the base goes. Just thought it might help for future shopping. .



this is such great handy tip *Zuzu*, thanks so much


----------



## BonnieL

vesna said:


> great posting, exactly how it isdone
> 
> I do not know about the bag, I have never seen it , I could tell the details like inner leather tab front and back with serial number, zipper head bottom with engraving...the listing ended, if it is listed again, ask the seller please for hotos and we will see...cheers, Vesna



Thank you ...Ive seen this bag live once and just loooved it. It is a special edition from YSL. I will ask the seller for more pictures. Thank you


----------



## Diggilooo

Thank you so so much Zuzu and Vesna, you guys are the best! However I am still a bit confused, this bag is the medium one right? (called small in 2008?)


----------



## vesna

Diggilooo said:


> Thank you so so much Zuzu and Vesna, you guys are the best! However I am still a bit confused, this bag is the medium one right? (called small in 2008?)


 
I think it is the smaller one (small or medium) not the large one


----------



## Diggilooo

vesna said:


> I think it is the smaller one (small or medium) not the large one



Hahaha, thank you for helping this confused tpfer


----------



## kt92

Can you please help me?  Is this authentic?  THANK YOU!!!!!

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT downtown handbag
Item Number: 320675804653
SellerID: cort4371
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c475ed


----------



## Cyd Chicago

Item:  YSL Tribute Quilted Patent Handbag
Listing Number:  260756767224
Seller:  nines99 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260756767224&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619Comments:


----------



## rsmattox

Hi Ladies! First impressions of this bag...I'm waiting on additional photos...I recently bought an authentic fendi from her...but better safe than sorry!

Item Name: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Blue Muse Bag
Item Number: 320675712573
Seller ID: karen0016
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c30e3d


----------



## bubbleloba

kt92 said:


> Can you please help me?  Is this authentic?  THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT downtown handbag
> Item Number: 320675804653
> SellerID: cort4371
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c475ed



More photos are needed for this one - serial number tag, close ups of the hardware, bottom of the bag, and a photo of the dust bag.


----------



## bubbleloba

rsmattox said:


> Hi Ladies! First impressions of this bag...I'm waiting on additional photos...I recently bought an authentic fendi from her...but better safe than sorry!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Blue Muse Bag
> Item Number: 320675712573
> Seller ID: karen0016
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c30e3d



More photos - serial number tag, lock and key, YSL logo on the bag, etc. are needed for authentication.


----------



## bubbleloba

Cyd Chicago said:


> Item:  YSL Tribute Quilted Patent Handbag
> Listing Number:  260756767224
> Seller:  nines99
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260756767224&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619Comments:



The tribute bag was widely faked a few years back.  Please ask the seller to provide additional photos of the serial number tag, zippers, and inside the bag for authentication.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, expert.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  It is a good size for traveling.

Thank you.

Item Name:     YSL Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Carry All Tote BAG
Item #:          300539149534
Seller I.D.:      ljericho 
Link:              http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300539149534&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, expert.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. It is a good size for traveling.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Carry All Tote BAG
> Item #: 300539149534
> Seller I.D.: ljericho
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300539149534&fromMakeTrack=true


 

looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Diggilooo said:


> Hahaha, thank you for helping this confused tpfer


 oh my, I am having the same battle here, I have got a medium Muse II and although I have exact measures, having large Muse II I am trying to figure out what I am actually getting, is it going to be too small, not too small, ?????  I share your pain


----------



## zuzu35

I know time is running out and pics aren't great. But do you have an opinion on this Muse? It is just so cheap right now. I can't let it go at that price if there is a chance it is real. Have you seen a ton of black fakes? I would think it is the most faked color. TIA

item # 190513447006
Seller: Strexy
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190513447006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

zuzu35 said:


> I know time is running out and pics aren't great. But do you have an opinion on this Muse? It is just so cheap right now. I can't let it go at that price if there is a chance it is real. Have you seen a ton of black fakes? I would think it is the most faked color. TIA
> 
> item # 190513447006
> Seller: Strexy
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190513447006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It's too difficult to tell with the limited photos.  We'll need to see the serial number tag and close ups of the lock and hardware.


----------



## Diggilooo

vesna said:


> oh my, I am having the same battle here, I have got a medium Muse II and although I have exact measures, having large Muse II I am trying to figure out what I am actually getting, is it going to be too small, not too small, ?????  I share your pain



I know, it's tricky right?! I live in Sweden and we don't have an YSL store so I'm trying to look at pictures of celebs to get a hint of the real size of the different easys. However I do already have a pleated miu miu bag which I think have about the same measurements as the medium (or former small easy) so I am leaning towards a large one. AND then I found this little beauty, what do you think, fake or real? 

item nr: 160563876534
seller: *eriksemp*
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160563876534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kt92

Fairly sure this is authentic but just in case...!  Thanks!!!!!

Item Name: YSL DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Item #: 170617174520
Seller I.D.: fashionplate101
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170617174520


----------



## bubbleloba

kt92 said:


> Fairly sure this is authentic but just in case...!  Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: YSL DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Item #: 170617174520
> Seller I.D.: fashionplate101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170617174520



All the details look good, but please ask seller for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.


----------



## vesna

kt92 said:


> Fairly sure this is authentic but just in case...!  Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: YSL DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Item #: 170617174520
> Seller I.D.: fashionplate101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170617174520



I think so too, but I would like someone else's oppinion too


----------



## vesna

Diggilooo said:


> I know, it's tricky right?! I live in Sweden and we don't have an YSL store so I'm trying to look at pictures of celebs to get a hint of the real size of the different easys. However I do already have a pleated miu miu bag which I think have about the same measurements as the medium (or former small easy) so I am leaning towards a large one. AND then I found this little beauty, what do you think, fake or real?
> 
> item nr: 160563876534
> seller: *eriksemp*
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160563876534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I am pretty sure it is real, you could ask the seller for serial number on the tag as well as paper tag. Cheers and good luck. I have the same and LOVE LOVE it !


----------



## belle87

Hi,
Does anyone know of this bag is authentic?
Thanks!!!!
http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...R+z4VZ7IOYz3+8E2OBwvP1+gMgeXTV&fta_ind=2&fs=1


----------



## rsmattox

Hi Ladies...I love this bag could someone please authenticate thanks! If everything checks out I am sooo winning this bag!

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Shangrila Bag Purse
Item Number: 130499024452
Seller ID: deirdrop
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130499024452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

belle87 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of this bag is authentic?
> Thanks!!!!
> http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...R+z4VZ7IOYz3+8E2OBwvP1+gMgeXTV&fta_ind=2&fs=1



sorry, I would not know anything abot this bag, I am hoping that someone who has it might chip in


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi Ladies...I love this bag could someone please authenticate thanks! If everything checks out I am sooo winning this bag!
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Shangrila Bag Purse
> Item Number: 130499024452
> Seller ID: deirdrop
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130499024452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



it does checkout, all YSL features look good


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, is this YSL muse authentic? The lock was lost but I don't mind that as long as it is real. Many thanks in advance.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...13,448738641&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, is this YSL muse authentic? The lock was lost but I don't mind that as long as it is real. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...13,448738641&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



no, no, this is a terrible fake


----------



## chicagogal09

Thanks so much for the quick reply. She said that it is vintage and guaranteed authentic. Are there things I could point out to prove it is not authentic? I bought this bag and if it is not real I want to get my money back. Thank you again for your help with this.


----------



## ranarama

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag

Item Name   : Ysl Sac Runway Nubuk Leather Statement Bag AUTH./USED
Item Number: 270723435728
Seller ID      : runghino
Link            : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SAC-RUNWAY-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f085fccd0#ht_1622wt_128


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply. She said that it is vintage and guaranteed authentic. Are there things I could point out to prove it is not authentic? I bought this bag and if it is not real I want to get my money back. Thank you again for your help with this.



you will have no problem retrieving your money if you payed via PayPal. They are quick to resolve. Just open a case and submit a photo of inner leather tag, it is obvious fake tag. I will post here below as soon as I find several photos of real and fake YSL tags. That should suffice. I wish you all the best and we will help with everythign we can here. 

We do not have the official authentication service, but MyPopette will do it for a charge which is worth it, PayPal will accept their authentication.

Muse can not be vintage with differences from new Muses (only keys changed, and newest have different zipper pulls). This one I said it was horrible fake because newer replicas have similar to real leather tag, and this one has the most primitive version


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply. She said that it is vintage and guaranteed authentic. Are there things I could point out to prove it is not authentic? I bought this bag and if it is not real I want to get my money back. Thank you again for your help with this.



here is the real tag (can you please post the image of thebottom of the zipper pull to see what is engraved there)







and  yours is very different


----------



## vesna

ranarama said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name   : Ysl Sac Runway Nubuk Leather Statement Bag AUTH./USED
> Item Number: 270723435728
> Seller ID      : runghino
> Link            : http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-SAC-RUNWAY-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f085fccd0#ht_1622wt_128



this one is authentic


----------



## ranarama

Thank you


----------



## unoma

pls ladies help

100%Yves Saint Laurent YSL EASY bag violet BNWT+dustbag
320676917465
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320676917465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## tjlin2566

Item Name:YVES SAINT LAURENT~YSL RED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG

Item Number:220760353226
Seller:liveforaloha
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item336657a9ca#ht_1215wt_1067

Hi, Could someone authenticate this YSL bag for me,please?
And how old is this bag ?
Thank you so much.


----------



## chicagogal09

Thanks so much for the quick responses. The back of the zipper is blank. I am going to talk to the seller about returning for a refund. Thanks again.


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick responses. The back of the zipper is blank. I am going to talk to the seller about returning for a refund. Thanks again.



it is supposed to have YSL or Lampo engraved

if you end up having problems, let us know to suggest some strategies


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Item Name:YVES SAINT LAURENT~YSL RED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Item Number:220760353226
> Seller:liveforaloha
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item336657a9ca#ht_1215wt_1067
> 
> Hi, Could someone authenticate this YSL bag for me,please?
> And how old is this bag ?
> Thank you so much.



I do not know this model, but YSL details look authentic


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> pls ladies help
> 
> 100%Yves Saint Laurent YSL EASY bag violet BNWT+dustbag
> 320676917465
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320676917465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/



great photos and great authentic  bag


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> great photos and great authentic bag


 
Thank you


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Thank you


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


>


 

Pls pls pls
And this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270726422989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## zuzu35

Everyone please try to follow the instructions on for first page about listing items. It enables others of us to search a seller etc so we won't relist an item on here or quickly know if the seller has a questionable rep. It only takes a few seconds more, but could help everyone. I am guilty too of rushing before a listing ends, so not preaching!!Thanks


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> I do not know this model, but YSL details look authentic



Thank you so much.


----------



## vesna

thnaks *zuzu* so much, this is really valuable


----------



## zuzu35

Can you give me your opinion on this. I jumped on this really quick. I have been wanting an orange bag. Not sure how orange this is. Love all the Tom Ford bags. I have the rust  suede fringe bag and will one day have the St. Tropez I hope. 

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE NADJA HANDBAG-RARE!!
seller: vacaymyway
# 110667242273
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...j0FV7N4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Not sure about the description of the color differences, but hopefully is authentic!


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> Can you give me your opinion on this. I jumped on this really quick. I have been wanting an orange bag. Not sure how orange this is. Love all the Tom Ford bags. I have the rust  suede fringe bag and will one day have the St. Tropez I hope.
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE NADJA HANDBAG-RARE!!
> seller: vacaymyway
> # 110667242273
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...j0FV7N4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Not sure about the description of the color differences, but hopefully is authentic!




wow, that was you !!!!  I am soooooo happy you clicked right before I did ! I was about to, and it suddenly dissapeared. I am indeed happy , because I do not need another expense now, and it was so tempting. I let go the other day identical red, brilliant red, and almost decided on this one, but I have to be honest to myself, I am not a flower girl. ...but it is such a gorgeous bag

Yes, it is very authentic, and I also have a  fringe bag in, as they call it, burnt orange...so that is it for orange for me

St Tropez i sold, it is a bit too small inside and looks large outside...I am happy with Mombasa though

pics look great, so I believe that it is nothing really, nothing that could not be sorted out with some Apple conditioner

enjoy your beauty and please, make a reveal, and post it in reference library


----------



## unoma

zuzu35 said:


> Everyone please try to follow the instructions on for first page about listing items. It enables others of us to search a seller etc so we won't relist an item on here or quickly know if the seller has a questionable rep. It only takes a few seconds more, but could help everyone. I am guilty too of rushing before a listing ends, so not preaching!!Thanks


 

Hi,
i apologise.:shame:
pls kindly assist

YSL Tribute Blue bottom Yves Saint 
*nuttcrackerblack*
270726422989

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Blu...22989?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f088d61cd


----------



## zuzu35

vesna said:


> wow, that was you !!!!  I am soooooo happy you clicked right before I did ! I was about to, and it suddenly dissapeared. I am indeed happy , because I do not need another expense now, and it was so tempting. I let go the other day identical red, brilliant red, and almost decided on this one, but I have to be honest to myself, I am not a flower girl. ...but it is such a gorgeous bag
> 
> Yes, it is very authentic, and I also have a  fringe bag in, as they call it, burnt orange...so that is it for orange for me
> 
> St Tropez i sold, it is a bit too small inside and looks large outside...I am happy with Mombasa though
> 
> pics look great, so I believe that it is nothing really, nothing that could not be sorted out with some Apple conditioner
> 
> enjoy your beauty and please, make a reveal, and post it in reference library



Thanks Vesna! Would never snipe you!!! I just received my apple conditioner over the weekend so this is the perfect time to get a vintage bag. Ha ha. I am glad to hear that of St.Tropez and do have Mombassa on my wish list. That list is growing. Thanks again for your kind words. I know how you feel when something is sold and you know it is the best thing. I will post pics when it arrives. I am not the best so might need a tutorial on posting pics. I think mine are always too large. Is there a thread about posting pics. Thanks


----------



## Blacrock

Item: Yves Saint Laurent leather handbag, brown

Listing Number: 140526423193

Seller: caei ( 354 )

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8070c99


Comments: Can someone authenticate this bag?


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hi,
> i apologise.:shame:
> pls kindly assist
> 
> YSL Tribute Blue bottom Yves Saint
> *nuttcrackerblack*
> 270726422989
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Blu...22989?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f088d61cd



I am  hoping *Dallas* will see this to authenticate


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> Thanks Vesna! Would never snipe you!!! I just received my apple conditioner over the weekend so this is the perfect time to get a vintage bag. Ha ha. I am glad to hear that of St.Tropez and do have Mombassa on my wish list. That list is growing. Thanks again for your kind words. I know how you feel when something is sold and you know it is the best thing. I will post pics when it arrives. I am not the best so might need a tutorial on posting pics. I think mine are always too large. Is there a thread about posting pics. Thanks



no thread, but you might open them on your computer and save in a smaller format somehow, depending of the program, I have trouble too...then it is easy to upload once they are smaller


----------



## vesna

Blacrock said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent leather handbag, brown
> 
> Listing Number: 140526423193
> 
> Seller: caei ( 354 )
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8070c99
> 
> 
> Comments: Can someone authenticate this bag?



I do not know the bag but the tag would say a lot. If the seller could send you sharp in focus photo of the front and the back of inner leather tag that would be great


----------



## sparklingsoda

Muse -please help? Thanks in advance!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE MUSE TOTE BAG BLACK USED
Listing Number: 180643699342
Seller: divamommy3
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8062356227848841821
Comments:


----------



## vesna

sparklingsoda said:


> Muse -please help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE MUSE TOTE BAG BLACK USED
> Listing Number: 180643699342
> Seller: divamommy3
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8062356227848841821
> Comments:



hi, please ask the seller for focused close up photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, zipper pull close up as well as the bottom of a zipper head with engraving,  post it here and we will see


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies.

This bag has been already authenticated as the real bag through the photos posted on ebay.

To be extra safe, I took some additional pictures of the actual bag that I received so please kindly take a look at them.

As always, thank you in advance.

Name: YSL Muse bag
Seller ID: bagladydallas
Item #: 280637434102
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_686wt_825


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> This bag has been already authenticated as the real bag through the photos posted on ebay.
> 
> To be extra safe, I took some additional pictures of the actual bag that I received so please kindly take a look at them.
> 
> As always, thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: YSL Muse bag
> Seller ID: bagladydallas
> Item #: 280637434102
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_686wt_825


 
looks good


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> looks good



I appreciate your taking time to look at my posting and your answer, vesna


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> Hi,
> i apologise.:shame:
> pls kindly assist
> 
> YSL Tribute Blue bottom Yves Saint
> *nuttcrackerblack*
> 270726422989
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Blu...22989?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f088d61cd



Sorry I missed this. The seller hasn't put up any pictures. 



vesna said:


> I am  hoping *Dallas* will see this to authenticate



Thanks Vesna, I have been checking this thread but I obviously missed this!


----------



## vesna

dallas said:


> Sorry I missed this. The seller hasn't put up any pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vesna, I have been checking this thread but I obviously missed this!



 thanks so much for doing this *dallas*


----------



## dallas

vesna said:


> thanks so much for doing this *dallas*



You're very welcome my dear.


----------



## unoma

dallas said:


> Sorry I missed this. The seller hasn't put up any pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vesna, I have been checking this thread but I obviously missed this!


 

Seller emailed me more photos.
Pls what do you think?
Pls advice

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> thanks so much for doing this *dallas*


 

pls 

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN HANDBAG 


item number:320675804653
seller:cort4371
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c475ed

commentslease authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> Seller emailed me more photos.
> Pls what do you think?
> Pls advice
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/



These are authentic.


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:Yves Saint Laurent ~ YSL Patent & Suede MUSE Bag Brown
item number:320678053209
seller:fourcats012345
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320678053209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
commentslease authenticate this bag, TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN HANDBAG
> 
> 
> item number:320675804653
> seller:cort4371
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9c475ed
> 
> commentslease authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance ladies!



This has been authenticated in an earlier post.  I think we had ask for additional photos.  

*To help keep this thread manageable, please run a search to see if the item in question has already been previously authenticated before posting.  Simply click on the "Search this thread" button on the upper right, and enter the item number or seller name as the keyword.  Preventing duplicate posts will help keep the thread easy to use for everyone.  TIA!*


----------



## yoshimax

Hello Ladies...
Just paid for this bag tonight and would like your help authenticating this downtown bag. 

Item Name: 1.9K YSL Black Downtown Bag
Seller: LA Style
Item # 130500762219
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3394wt_1063

Thanks so much....


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello Ladies...
> Just paid for this bag tonight and would like your help authenticating this downtown bag.
> 
> Item Name: 1.9K YSL Black Downtown Bag
> Seller: LA Style
> Item # 130500762219
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3394wt_1063
> 
> Thanks so much....



Hi, they do sell authentic stuff, so no worrieshere although photos are not showing important details.

 Please, if you still have doubts when you receive it, post here zipper pull, bottom of zipper head, closeup of inner leather tag


----------



## rsmattox

bubbleloba said:


> More photos - serial number tag, lock and key, YSL logo on the bag, etc. are needed for authentication.


 the original link is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320675712573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Have no idea if I'm doing this right...


----------



## rsmattox

I know how to post correctly but had never posted attachments from my email...so I will do better next time with my info! Sorry Ladies! I hope this bag is authentic!


----------



## vesna

I am not sure 100%, no red flags, I think it is OK< but I would like another opinion, hoping *bubbleoba* would comment



rsmattox said:


> the original link is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320675712573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Have no idea if I'm doing this right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1367439
> 
> 
> View attachment 1367440
> 
> 
> View attachment 1367448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1367449
> 
> 
> View attachment 1367450


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> I know how to post correctly but had never posted attachments from my email...so I will do better next time with my info! Sorry Ladies! I hope this bag is authentic!


 
this is a fine post, all good, I also hope the bag is authentic. I have no doubts about this bag in particular, but I saw magenta Balenciaga she sold for $300 and does look strange. This one seems fine. If it were yours now, I would ask you for bottom of zipper head with angraving to just make sure.


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> Hi, they do sell authentic stuff, so no worrieshere although photos are not showing important details.
> 
> Please, if you still have doubts when you receive it, post here zipper pull, bottom of zipper head, closeup of inner leather tag



Thanks so much Vesna.... Looks like I am being drawn to YSL bags lately. 
The seller accepts return and seems very very honest. If I feel something is not right with the bag, I will post more pictures.

Is it true that YSL no longer makes large downtown bag? The bag I bought is big and I love big bags.


----------



## An123109

x


----------



## likemonsters

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...WH_Handbags&hash=item3365f18670#ht_7369wt_902
220753659504
lemonfaye888


Hi! A little help with this muse please! TYVM (:


----------



## ginaki

Hello!!

I won the multicolour ysl muse, that I have been searching for so long!!!

YSL Muse Two 2 Multi Colour Medium Size VGC
110655520259
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

The bag was deemed authentic earlier, but I just wanted to share my happiness!!! When I receive it I will post some photos for my 100% peace of mind!


----------



## skippydoo2010

Item:Yves Saint Laurent ~ YSL Patent & Suede MUSE Bag Brown
Listing Number:320678053209
Seller:fourcats012345
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320678053209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: pls authenticate, tia!


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Thanks so much Vesna.... Looks like I am being drawn to YSL bags lately.
> The seller accepts return and seems very very honest. If I feel something is not right with the bag, I will post more pictures.
> 
> Is it true that YSL no longer makes large downtown bag? The bag I bought is big and I love big bags.



I am enjoying your quests  Cosmo would know if they make it or not, I believe that she mentioned that downtwn in general is being produced less and fading out..I love big bags as well, but for me medium downtown is just enough, although I LOVE the one you chose


----------



## vesna

likemonsters said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Yves-Saint...WH_Handbags&hash=item3365f18670#ht_7369wt_902
> 220753659504
> lemonfaye888
> 
> 
> Hi! A little help with this muse please! TYVM (:



this one looks good


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I won the multicolour ysl muse, that I have been searching for so long!!!
> 
> YSL Muse Two 2 Multi Colour Medium Size VGC
> 110655520259
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The bag was deemed authentic earlier, but I just wanted to share my happiness!!! When I receive it I will post some photos for my 100% peace of mind!



I am so happy and please do a reveal when you get it !!!! cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent ~ YSL Patent & Suede MUSE Bag Brown
> Listing Number:320678053209
> Seller:fourcats012345
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320678053209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: pls authenticate, tia!



looks authentic


----------



## rsmattox

vesna said:


> this is a fine post, all good, I also hope the bag is authentic. I have no doubts about this bag in particular, but I saw magenta Balenciaga she sold for $300 and does look strange. This one seems fine. If it were yours now, I would ask you for bottom of zipper head with angraving to just make sure.


 
Hi Vesna! I had to bow out of that auction when the price went to like $900! My line of thinking is unless it's a vintage bag, a hard to find color or style why not spend another several hundred dollars and get a brand spankin' new one from YSL or Neiman's! (just my opinion ) Anyway, I am still on my Mombasa quest and would like for you to take a look at this one for me....thank you so much! 

Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LEATHER MOMBASA MM HORN BAG
Item Number: 380328152902
Seller ID: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380328152902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> looks authentic


 
okay, Thanks, do you need more pics to authenticate, or these are okay already? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi Vesna! I had to bow out of that auction when the price went to like $900! My line of thinking is unless it's a vintage bag, a hard to find color or style why not spend another several hundred dollars and get a brand spankin' new one from YSL or Neiman's! (just my opinion ) Anyway, I am still on my Mombasa quest and would like for you to take a look at this one for me....thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LEATHER MOMBASA MM HORN BAG
> Item Number: 380328152902
> Seller ID: authentic.lv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380328152902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Oh, you are right about that, it is soooo over the top.....I am happy you are out because for $800 you might find ne in outlet, or sooner of later osmeone will come up with new for that money....whew

this mombasa is very fine from very nice seller

by the way I saw your question on an auction I won, after it was closed, I scrolled to seeeverything and saw some questions and answers and recognized your signature)) I hope you did not bid o nit so that I won over you...it was St Tropez in 3 colours, cute little purse, I wanted it for a long time, jujuto got it a while ago, and now I found mine...but I feel bad about winning it if you wanted it


----------



## kt92

Hi - I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to the authenticators on this board - you helped me look through a couple of bags and I just got a NWT black leather medium downtown for a great price!!!  I sooooo love her - I've been carrying her around the house all evening!  Can't wait to use her tomorrow.  Anyway, many thanks and much appreciation!!!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> okay, Thanks, do you need more pics to authenticate, or these are okay already? Thanks!



I think it is enough, but tomake sure 100% you might ask for under the zipper head side with engraving, the rest looks googd to me


----------



## vesna

kt92 said:


> Hi - I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to the authenticators on this board - you helped me look through a couple of bags and I just got a NWT black leather medium downtown for a great price!!!  I sooooo love her - I've been carrying her around the house all evening!  Can't wait to use her tomorrow.  Anyway, many thanks and much appreciation!!!



dearest kt92 !!! This is why all of it is worth ! I feel the same about girls here, on Valentino, Miu Miu, Mulberry...every forum where I found help and support.....if you have a chance post photos in reference library


----------



## likemonsters

vesna said:


> this one looks good


 
Thank you vesna! can't wait to get this!


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> I am so happy and please do a reveal when you get it !!!! cheers, Vesna


 
Yes, I will! Thank you Vesna!


----------



## rsmattox

vesna said:


> Oh, you are right about that, it is soooo over the top.....I am happy you are out because for $800 you might find ne in outlet, or sooner of later osmeone will come up with new for that money....whew
> 
> this mombasa is very fine from very nice seller
> 
> by the way I saw your question on an auction I won, after it was closed, I scrolled to seeeverything and saw some questions and answers and recognized your signature)) I hope you did not bid o nit so that I won over you...it was St Tropez in 3 colours, cute little purse, I wanted it for a long time, jujuto got it a while ago, and now I found mine...but I feel bad about winning it if you wanted it


 
That was such a good buy! I am so jealous! After the auction was over I regretted not bidding on it...I was to busy watching that blue Muse climb over $800! Next time! Have a great weekend! PS I'm going to try for that Mombasa wish me luck!


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> That was such a good buy! I am so jealous! After the auction was over I regretted not bidding on it...I was to busy watching that blue Muse climb over $800! Next time! Have a great weekend! PS I'm going to try for that Mombasa wish me luck!



sorry about that Muse, it went too far, but every time you lose some beauty, better one waits around the cornerI wish you all the best, looks like amazing leather Mombasa


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> I am not sure 100%, no red flags, I think it is OK< but I would like another opinion, hoping *bubbleoba* would comment



This bag (blue OS muse; seller kareno0016) looks authentic.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,

Good evening.  I am beginning to fall for Muse Two.  Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you inadvance.

Item name:  Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Patent-Suede-MUSE-Bag
Item #:      320678053209
Seller:        Fourcats012345
Link:           
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9e6c559#ht_7635wt_922


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Good evening.  I am beginning to fall for Muse Two.  Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you inadvance.
> 
> Item name:  Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Patent-Suede-MUSE-Bag
> Item #:      320678053209
> Seller:        Fourcats012345
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9e6c559#ht_7635wt_922



This does look OK to me, perhaps bottom of a zipper pull with engraving would be good to see to make sure because they sold fake Prada wallet some time ago. If you do a tPF search for this seller you can see. This muse looks good to me but I would worry about seller a bit


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> This does look OK to me, perhaps bottom of a zipper pull with engraving would be good to see to make sure because they sold fake Prada wallet some time ago. If you do a tPF search for this seller you can see. This muse looks good to me but I would worry about seller a bit


Hello Vesna,

Thank you so much to let me know.  I am not goingto bid then.  I got bad experience from bad sellers before.  It is better to stay away, it is not worth a while to go down the road again.


----------



## AAASANTA

Good morning Ladies, 

Please help in authenticating this....

Name: SEXY Large YSL BROWN-UNDY Patent Leather Bag
Seller ID: Glindawitch
Item #: 330548045386
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Large-YSL-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf632e64a#ht_1730wt_1141

thank you!!!


----------



## hindelicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190519030370


are these real?


----------



## vesna

AAASANTA said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> Please help in authenticating this....
> 
> Name: SEXY Large YSL BROWN-UNDY Patent Leather Bag
> Seller ID: Glindawitch
> Item #: 330548045386
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Large-YSL-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf632e64a#ht_1730wt_1141
> 
> thank you!!!



looks good to me. If you want to be 100% sure, ask the seller (she mentioned tags) for photos of paper tag with serial number and bag`s inner  leather tag - the  back of it with serial number. They should match (left number should be identical. cheers, Vesna


----------



## dallas

hindelicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190519030370
> 
> 
> are these real?



These look fake to me. I'd like to see a close up picture of the insole and one of the sole showing logo/size.


----------



## ch3nch3n

Item: YSL Tribute Sandal RED
Seller: 88caviar
Item Number: 190470659194
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAND...#ht_2194wt_907

Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? TIA!


----------



## dallas

ch3nch3n said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Sandal RED
> Seller: 88caviar
> Item Number: 190470659194
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAND...#ht_2194wt_907
> 
> Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? TIA!



Authentic.


----------



## AAASANTA

vesna said:


> looks good to me. If you want to be 100% sure, ask the seller (she mentioned tags) for photos of paper tag with serial number and bag`s inner  leather tag - the  back of it with serial number. They should match (left number should be identical. cheers, Vesna


Thank you Vesna!! I am still searching and I found another one.. I am so scared in buying from Ebay, that I might just bite the bullet and pay for it retail .. I found another one, this one's a little cheaper. I figured the seller has over 11k feedback, and I have buyer protection, I really want a Roady......please, can you assist? Thank you again so much for all your help!

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Brown Patent Leather Bag
Seller ID: fashionandu
Item #: 260760095290
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5914wt_907


----------



## JustJack

Hi all - new to tpf  - I recently won this bag on eBay - but nowadays bit worried about the Authenticity- can someone plz help me out - I really appreciate it!! 

http://buyeng.ebay.com.hk/buying/hk...AINT-LAURENT-Pony-Hair-OVERSIZE-MUSE-Tote-Bag 

The seller is:truthys


----------



## vesna

AAASANTA said:


> Thank you Vesna!! I am still searching and I found another one.. I am so scared in buying from Ebay, that I might just bite the bullet and pay for it retail .. I found another one, this one's a little cheaper. I figured the seller has over 11k feedback, and I have buyer protection, I really want a Roady......please, can you assist? Thank you again so much for all your help!
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Brown Patent Leather Bag
> Seller ID: fashionandu
> Item #: 260760095290
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5914wt_907




I just bought a bag from them -downtown raffia and leather...they sold me so many great Tolani scarves and tunics, I like the seller. I saw roady and looks good to me.


----------



## vesna

JustJack said:


> Hi all - new to tpf  - I recently won this bag on eBay - but nowadays bit worried about the Authenticity- can someone plz help me out - I really appreciate it!!
> 
> http://buyeng.ebay.com.hk/buying/hk...AINT-LAURENT-Pony-Hair-OVERSIZE-MUSE-Tote-Bag
> 
> The seller is:truthys



but the bag is notsold yet, at least not the one from this link. I would like to see zipper head bottom with engraving as well as zipper pulls close-up. Cheers, V


----------



## JustJack

HI vesna - thanks for the reply a I tried to upload the photos from my phone using tha manage attachments but I am having difficulties -any idea if I can do this? So excited!


----------



## vesna

JustJack said:


> HI vesna - thanks for the reply a I tried to upload the photos from my phone using tha manage attachments but I am having difficulties -any idea if I can do this? So excited!



maybe they are too large files? Can you open photos in the computer using some program where you can save them as smaller?


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> This bag (blue OS muse; seller kareno0016) looks authentic.



Thanks! I was not the original person asking but I ended up purchasing it. Are you sure or should I send the care and authenticity cards? I just got it and it is beautiful but I want to be sure before leaving feedback because I spent so much (the last one I bought was found not real on here). Thanks so much!!


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks! I was not the original person asking but I ended up purchasing it. Are you sure or should I send the care and authenticity cards? I just got it and it is beautiful but I want to be sure before leaving feedback because I spent so much (the last one I bought was found not real on here). Thanks so much!!



I'm not sure if I understand your question.  The bag - from the photos posted on the listing and on this thread- is authentic.  If you aren't sure, please snap and post photos of the serial number tag and hardware in this thread and we will be happy to take a look again.    The care and authenticity paper cards are easily faked, so it's best to examine the bag to be sure.  

Btw, congrats on getting that blue OS muse.  I'm loving that color!


----------



## cathybscloset

*Item: *YSL Easy Bag
*Item No.:* 330548907508
*Seller: *dct228
*Item Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Easy-Bag-Bl...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf6400df4
*Comments:* THANK YOU!


----------



## bubbleloba

cathybscloset said:


> *Item: *YSL Easy Bag
> *Item No.:* 330548907508
> *Seller: *dct228
> *Item Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Easy-Bag-Bl...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf6400df4
> *Comments:* THANK YOU!



Please ask the seller for clearer photos of the serial number tag.  Also, I looked at the seller's past listings and she has sold a few fakes (including a very fake Balenciaga clutch earlier this year).


----------



## cathybscloset

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for clearer photos of the serial number tag.  Also, I looked at the seller's past listings and she has sold a few fakes (including a very fake Balenciaga clutch earlier this year).



Thank you! I will just stay away!!


----------



## marissa14u

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoos blue sole
> I dont have a listing number but I have the serial numbers from inside the shoe.
> 
> su 208 786 39


----------



## bubbleloba

marissa14u said:


> Cosmopolitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoos blue sole
> I dont have a listing number but I have the serial numbers from inside the shoe.
> 
> su 208 786 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to provide the link to the listing or post photos here for authentication.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## darcychn

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Ivory Muse
Seller ID: susu*80
Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/27906-authentic-ivory-yves-saint-laurent-oversize-muse.html

This is from a local forum.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your question.  The bag - from the photos posted on the listing and on this thread- is authentic.  If you aren't sure, please snap and post photos of the serial number tag and hardware in this thread and we will be happy to take a look again.    The care and authenticity paper cards are easily faked, so it's best to examine the bag to be sure.
> 
> Btw, congrats on getting that blue OS muse.  I'm loving that color!



Sorry about that, I misunderstood your original comment on authenticity. I thought there was still doubt there. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## chicagogal09

Are these authentic? Many thanks!

Title: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
Item number:220765676471
Seller: ollieinnyc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black LEATHER MUSE BAG~XLNT
Item number: 180647345516
Seller: shophautespot
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647345516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## IvyGirl7

Item:  Easy Bag in Black
Listing Number:   220765188503
Seller:   ellycloset
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765188503&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_2603wt_1141


----------



## bubbleloba

darcychn said:


> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Ivory Muse
> Seller ID: susu*80
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...c-ivory-yves-saint-laurent-oversize-muse.html
> 
> This is from a local forum.
> Thanks for the help!



I'm not sure about this one.  The serial number and hardware checks out, but there's something off about the leather and the shape of the bag (second photo showing the front of the bag).  Also, the retail for a OS muse is $1650, not $2970 listed on the site.  I'd wait for a second opinion from *vesna* or another tPFer.


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Are these authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> Title: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
> Item number:220765676471
> Seller: ollieinnyc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black LEATHER MUSE BAG~XLNT
> Item number: 180647345516
> Seller: shophautespot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647345516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Please ask for additional photos of the serial number tag and authenticity card (if available) for both.  The tag on #1 looks a little off, but #2 seems good so far.


----------



## linakpl

Hi! Can you look at this? Thank you!!

Rivegauche handbag
marigoldmeagan
150586243546
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150586243546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

darcychn said:


> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Ivory Muse
> Seller ID: susu*80
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...c-ivory-yves-saint-laurent-oversize-muse.html
> 
> This is from a local forum.
> Thanks for the help!



hi, as *Bubbleoba* pointed the price is crazy, and the shape of the front looks like fakes but the photo of the back is good (lets assume that in the front photo the bag was weirdly positioned), leather looks like my black old muse..hardware OK and tags...still I would not go for it, it looks soft and worn for that price...and still something is odd, I can not point what really


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Are these authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> Title: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
> Item number:220765676471
> Seller: ollieinnyc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black LEATHER MUSE BAG~XLNT
> Item number: 180647345516
> Seller: shophautespot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647345516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




I would like to see closeup sharp pictures of inner tag front and back and under the zipper pull engraving ... they both look OK, just these details would give some certainty


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Are these authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> Title: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
> Item number:220765676471
> Seller: ollieinnyc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black LEATHER MUSE BAG~XLNT
> Item number: 180647345516
> Seller: shophautespot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647345516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



*bubbleoba* is right about the tag on the first one, and that is why I wanted to see closeup front and back


----------



## vesna

IvyGirl7 said:


> Item:  Easy Bag in Black
> Listing Number:   220765188503
> Seller:   ellycloset
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_2603wt_1141



this one looks good, but ask the seller why did she put papers of Muse II with, of course, different serial number than this bag and photographed it with this Easy, ask her for the papers from this bag


----------



## vesna

linakpl said:


> Hi! Can you look at this? Thank you!!
> 
> Rivegauche handbag
> marigoldmeagan
> 150586243546
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150586243546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



it is from 2002 bag indeed, authentic


----------



## darcychn

bubbleloba said:


> I'm not sure about this one.  The serial number and hardware checks out, but there's something off about the leather and the shape of the bag (second photo showing the front of the bag).  Also, the retail for a OS muse is $1650, not $2970 listed on the site.  I'd wait for a second opinion from *vesna* or another tPFer.



Do you think it could be the camera's quality in regards to the leather? & the shape to be due to regular use to being stuffed a that time? $2970 is the price that the OS muse is being sold for in my country 
Could i ask you to take a look at the 1st pic top row, right corner where it shows the zip, the lining looks really odd. Is there anything wrong with it?

Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

darcychn said:


> Do you think it could be the camera's quality in regards to the leather? & the shape to be due to regular use to being stuffed a that time? $2970 is the price that the OS muse is being sold for in my country
> Could i ask you to take a look at the 1st pic top row, right corner where it shows the zip, the lining looks really odd. Is there anything wrong with it?
> 
> Thank you!



I agree with *vesna*, and think there's still something off about the bag.  I don't know if it's the leather or what, but it doesn't look right to me.  The zipper looks OK.


----------



## IvyGirl7

vesna said:


> this one looks good, but ask the seller why did she put papers of Muse II with, of course, different serial number than this bag and photographed it with this Easy, ask her for the papers from this bag



Will do!  Thank you


----------



## jen_sparro

Heads Up for anyone searching for a Muse Two Multicolour!
Do not touch this auction, it is a *fake* (Vesna hope it's okay to pre-empt anyone, thought I'd save some people the trouble)

Item: YSL Muse Two Multicolour
Item #: 140532898271
Seller: myjumy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b869d9df#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## unoma

PLS LADIES

Yves Saint Laurent Bag (New With Tags)
brandybadger
220764097872

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=220764097872&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/

AND


YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL AUTHENTIC GRAY EASY MEDIUM
shark10877
130506615553

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62cceb01


----------



## JustJack

HEY Vesna - i have finally uploaded the pics - here is the link again to the bag i purchased:

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Pony Hair OVERSIZE MUSE Tote Bag
Listing Number: 150556384341
Seller: truthys 
Link: http://buyeng.ebay.com.hk/buying/hk...AINT-LAURENT-Pony-Hair-OVERSIZE-MUSE-Tote-Bag


----------



## JustJack

A few more pics Vesna - i hope you will have good news for me


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Heads Up for anyone searching for a Muse Two Multicolour!
> Do not touch this auction, it is a *fake* (Vesna hope it's okay to pre-empt anyone, thought I'd save some people the trouble)
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two Multicolour
> Item #: 140532898271
> Seller: myjumy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b869d9df#ht_500wt_1156



please *Jen, help here * !!!!  I am here just like you, trying to help, not at all someone regulating forum or someone of any importance. Just having quite a few YSL bags myself and am trying to warn against obvious fakes and warning about real reading of ebay feedback, 100% positive  is oftem misleading unless you check tPF for sellers reputation. *Cosmo* who is mod will let us know if something we do is not appropriate on the forum.  I would do the same as you,  and am thankful for you chipping in regarding this most difficult Muse II on the market (so many girls would like one). I actually go back to your description of the previous one we discussed here, where you pointed to some tricks - I always  forget what colour the tag has to be, so I go back to your post 


( I went for safer choice, multicolor suede bag, because I adore YSL suede and nubuck )


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> PLS LADIES
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Bag (New With Tags)
> brandybadger
> 220764097872
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=220764097872&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL AUTHENTIC GRAY EASY MEDIUM
> shark10877
> 130506615553
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62cceb01




aha ! hunting for pretty Easy 

#1 looks good to me
# 2 looks good but I would ask the seller for photo of the back of inner leather tag where you can see serial number and serial number from paper tag


----------



## vesna

JustJack said:


> A few more pics Vesna - i hope you will have good news for me



it does look good to me, I hope all is fine....hardware looks good, tag photos are a bit blurry but I do not see anything to worry about


----------



## jen_sparro

vesna said:


> please *Jen, help here * !!!!  I am here just like you, trying to help, not at all someone regulating forum or someone of any importance. Just having quite a few YSL bags myself and am trying to warn against obvious fakes and warning about real reading of ebay feedback, 100% positive  is oftem misleading unless you check tPF for sellers reputation. *Cosmo* who is mod will let us know if something we do is not appropriate on the forum.  I would do the same as you,  and am thankful for you chipping in regarding this most difficult Muse II on the market (so many girls would like one). I actually go back to your description of the previous one we discussed here, where you pointed to some tricks - I always  forget what colour the tag has to be, so I go back to your post  ( I went for safer choice, multicolor suede bag, because I adore YSL suede and nubuck )



Okay  Will do my best to help with whatever I can, glad I'm of some use, you and *bubbleloba* do such a wonderful job (and *Dallas* when you drop in ). Your suede multicolour is stunning, hopefully before the year is out I'll have my beloved Multi Muse Two to cuddle


----------



## anika01

Hi ladies, this is my first post here in ysl... Wondering if you can help me autheticate this.. Thanks!!!!

Item : muse
Seller: eluxury monaco
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180646862133


----------



## vesna

anika01 said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here in ysl... Wondering if you can help me autheticate this.. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Item : muse
> Seller: eluxury monaco
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180646862133



Hi, welcome to YSL, I would ask for photos of inner tag back andfront as well as the bottom of the  zipper pull engraving...looks like photos are too blue, because brown looks like black, only one photo has brownish colour of the bag


----------



## AAASANTA

Item: FAB! NEW YVES ST LAURENT YSL Logo Soft Leather BAG ,nr
Item #: 120709694434
Seller: elorac58
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NEW-YVES-ST...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1adbc3e2#ht_720wt_1141

I like the color. the handle pretty unusual too. and the beginning bid's a little too good to be true. I am however not too sure about the silky interior though and the fact that the seller didn't specify that the bag's a"roady".  Thank you so much in advance for the help.


----------



## sashjulia

Hello, please help me authenticate this clutch.Thank you

Item:YSL evening clutch
Number:150586273767
Seller:joe8432
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnificent-Yve..._WH_Handbags&hash=item230fa42fe7#ht_500wt_951


----------



## aims2222

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Handbag Certified Authentic (Tribute Bag)
Listing Number: 320678814989
Seller: *nitroblasterfool28*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...At5YC3I%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Hello all- I won this bag on ebay. I bid without really researching YSL Tribute bags (I did not think they were as replicated as I have now come to find out)- I took a chance with this seller only because the bag is guaranteed authentic so I figure I can return if it's not. Nothing really alarms me about this bag but the price I paid for it. I've added additional pictures since the post doesn't really show anything you all need to authenticate. TIA and I can post more pics if needed.


----------



## aims2222

Here are additional pictures. The bag is white, my macro mode just turned the detailed pics yellow.


----------



## beautifulbasics

Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT VIOLET MULTY MED HOBO BAG
Listing Number: 140531083917
Seller: tambaytoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140531083917








Hello,

Do authentic YSL bags now come with a square patch of leather? How odd.  I always thought that bags with the matching square piece of leather were fake? I just thought I would ask. The above bag is a great example, the seller seems to offer authentic items.

Thank you within advance for your help. I hope you all have a lovely weekend, Becky


----------



## Silverwings

Hi,

Can the good ladies here please authenticate this:
Item:15286 auth YSL black leather Shoulder Bag Purse
Item #: 400089522179
Seller: luxury-zurich
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=400089522179#ht_2474wt_905

AND

Item:AUTH YSL MUSE XL BAG
Item #: 350453293903
Seller: a.olya
Link: http://global.ebay.com/AUTH_YSL_MUSE_XL_BAG/350453293903/item

Thanks very much


----------



## bubbleloba

sashjulia said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this clutch.Thank you
> 
> Item:YSL evening clutch
> Number:150586273767
> Seller:joe8432
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnificent-Yve..._WH_Handbags&hash=item230fa42fe7#ht_500wt_951



Authentic


----------



## bubbleloba

aims2222 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Handbag Certified Authentic (Tribute Bag)
> Listing Number: 320678814989
> Seller: *nitroblasterfool28*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...At5YC3I%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: Hello all- I won this bag on ebay. I bid without really researching YSL Tribute bags (I did not think they were as replicated as I have now come to find out)- I took a chance with this seller only because the bag is guaranteed authentic so I figure I can return if it's not. Nothing really alarms me about this bag but the price I paid for it. I've added additional pictures since the post doesn't really show anything you all need to authenticate. TIA and I can post more pics if needed.



I couldn't make out the serial number, can you take a clearer photo?


----------



## bubbleloba

beautifulbasics said:


> Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT VIOLET MULTY MED HOBO BAG
> Listing Number: 140531083917
> Seller: tambaytoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140531083917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Do authentic YSL bags now come with a square patch of leather? How odd.  I always thought that bags with the matching square piece of leather were fake? I just thought I would ask. The above bag is a great example, the seller seems to offer authentic items.
> 
> Thank you within advance for your help. I hope you all have a lovely weekend, Becky



Hi there!  I'm not sure if YSL bags comes with a patch of fabric.  The older bags certainly didn't.  But please wait for others to chime in.


----------



## bubbleloba

Silverwings said:


> Item:AUTH YSL MUSE XL BAG
> Item #: 350453293903
> Seller: a.olya
> Link: http://global.ebay.com/AUTH_YSL_MUSE_XL_BAG/350453293903/item
> 
> Thanks very much



This one looks good so far, but the pictures are quite small (even after I enlarge them).  Please ask for additional - preferably bigger - photos of the lock and key, as well as the zipper.


----------



## youbebetty

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there!  I'm not sure if YSL bags comes with a patch of fabric.  The older bags certainly didn't.  But please wait for others to chime in.



Yes, a lot of the time they do!  I have some that have, and some that haven't.  But some that I have bought at Nordstroms, and at YSL have come with a little leather square.  I think they do it so you can test out any cleaning or products and make sure there is no damage or discoloration.  It is a really nice, considerate and high-end thing to do - so pretty sure a fake would not have that feature!


----------



## vesna

beautifulbasics said:


> Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT VIOLET MULTY MED HOBO BAG
> Listing Number: 140531083917
> Seller: tambaytoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140531083917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Do authentic YSL bags now come with a square patch of leather? How odd.  I always thought that bags with the matching square piece of leather were fake? I just thought I would ask. The above bag is a great example, the seller seems to offer authentic items.
> 
> Thank you within advance for your help. I hope you all have a lovely weekend, Becky


 
they often do, I have two I got with the patch of leather of the exterior


----------



## vesna

Silverwings said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the good ladies here please authenticate this:
> Item:15286 auth YSL black leather Shoulder Bag Purse
> Item #: 400089522179
> Seller: luxury-zurich
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=400089522179#ht_2474wt_905
> 
> AND
> 
> Item:AUTH YSL MUSE XL BAG
> Item #: 350453293903
> Seller: a.olya
> Link: http://global.ebay.com/AUTH_YSL_MUSE_XL_BAG/350453293903/item
> 
> Thanks very much


 
#1 this seller is famous for incredible mark-up, this is insane price for the bag, it looks authentic  (they should post inner learher tag photo though)

#2 good but I would ask for the same things *Bubbleoba* asked


----------



## vesna

AAASANTA said:


> Item: FAB! NEW YVES ST LAURENT YSL Logo Soft Leather BAG ,nr
> Item #: 120709694434
> Seller: elorac58
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NEW-YVES-ST...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1adbc3e2#ht_720wt_1141
> 
> I like the color. the handle pretty unusual too. and the beginning bid's a little too good to be true. I am however not too sure about the silky interior though and the fact that the seller didn't specify that the bag's a"roady". Thank you so much in advance for the help.


 
 I am not sure since I have not seen roady IRL, so this handle is unknown to me


----------



## Silverwings

vesna said:


> #1 this seller is famous for incredible mark-up, this is insane price for the bag, it looks authentic  (they should post inner learher tag photo though)
> 
> #2 good but I would ask for the same things *Bubbleoba* asked



Thanks very much, will ask her but I am still not sure, I prefer the Muse 2 better


----------



## aims2222

bubbleloba said:


> I couldn't make out the serial number, can you take a clearer photo?


 
Thanks bubbleloba- here are additional pics- the serial # is 177737-001013. I've also included a pic of the tag that was hanging on the bag and the front of the zipper. (I cannot for the life of me make out what it says).


----------



## bubbleloba

aims2222 said:


> Thanks bubbleloba- here are additional pics- the serial # is 177737-001013. I've also included a pic of the tag that was hanging on the bag and the front of the zipper. (I cannot for the life of me make out what it says).



Looks good!  Congrats!


----------



## aims2222

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good! Congrats!


 
EEEKKK! Thank you! You gals are the best!


----------



## xoxo seashell

Hi, my sisiter just won this on ebay and wants to check if it's authentic:

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Wool Pashmina Scarf 
Listing Number:160569281302
Seller:spoonx5
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...yp8awes%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you in advance! I will keep my fingers crossed for her! 

Comments:


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi, please help me authenticate this YSL easy bag

item name:NWT Authentic YSL Hot Pink Easy Tote Bag
item number:n/a
seller:yydede008
link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yydede008/items/NWT_Authentic_YSL_Hot_Pink_Easy_Tote_Bag
TIA!!!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> hi, please help me authenticate this YSL easy bag
> 
> item name:NWT Authentic YSL Hot Pink Easy Tote Bag
> item number:n/a
> seller:yydede008
> link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yydede008/items/NWT_Authentic_YSL_Hot_Pink_Easy_Tote_Bag
> TIA!!!


 
I do not know, you need inner tag front and back photo and under the zipper pull engraving to see....just these pics do not say much


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, I just purchased this last night and am hoping you have good news for me. This morning when I looked at it again I got nervous because of the shape. I am hoping she just has it stuffed to make it look a little boxier? She has already shipped it so I will not be able to send more photos until I receive it. I am hoping you can tell by these. Thanks so much for your help. BTW - if anyone has time to look this morning I would really appreciate it. That way if it is fake I can ask the seller to stop the package. Thanks again, you ladies are the best!!!

YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
230606973557
*rbq6587* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63twcc4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, I just purchased this last night and am hoping you have good news for me. This morning when I looked at it again I got nervous because of the shape. I am hoping she just has it stuffed to make it look a little boxier? She has already shipped it so I will not be able to send more photos until I receive it. I am hoping you can tell by these. Thanks so much for your help. BTW - if anyone has time to look this morning I would really appreciate it. That way if it is fake I can ask the seller to stop the package. Thanks again, you ladies are the best!!!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
> 230606973557
> *rbq6587*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63twcc4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I'm sorry, but this is a very bad fake.    The seller did said authenticity guaranteed, so you should be able to get your money back.  Let us know if there's anything we can do to help.  I can't believe the seller is knowingly selling a replica.


----------



## martha kourk

hey guys!!tomorrow i was about to buy this pair of shoes from this site!!is the site and the shoes ok???please let me know cause i dont know what to do!!!  
http://www.louboutinplace.com/yves-...1.html?zenid=42681340691c8165d0411e9160ad0e1f


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a very bad fake.    The seller did said authenticity guaranteed, so you should be able to get your money back.  Let us know if there's anything we can do to help.  I can't believe the seller is knowingly selling a replica.



Thank you. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help. I am hoping to get money back in time to bid on one of the following. I got the additional photos of the first one for you. The other I had not posted yet. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
220765676471
*ollieinnyc*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/shared album/

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Tote Bag
260767332926
*nhosa*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260767332926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## maggio1004

Item: ysl easybag   *YSL LARGE EASY BAG BLACK TEXTURED LEATHER 

*

Listing Number:160572228727
Seller:*eriksemp*
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-EASY-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562d9c477

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Im3b

Can you guys authenticate this for me
i really like this bag but was wondering if this is authentic since she is asking for a pretty low price

heres the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6510bf88
seller: sexybaggz
title: NEW AUTHENTIC YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE TWO 2 

thanks guys!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^FAKE! Don't touch it


----------



## dallas

martha kourk said:


> hey guys!!tomorrow i was about to buy this pair of shoes from this site!!is the site and the shoes ok???please let me know cause i dont know what to do!!!
> http://www.louboutinplace.com/yves-...1.html?zenid=42681340691c8165d0411e9160ad0e1f



Please don't buy them, that site sells fakes.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Item: Muse 2
#: 250803699592
Seller: sexybaggs

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6510bf88#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you ladies... i'm guessing i would need more photos from this seller? I'm new to YSL so your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Thank you. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help. I am hoping to get money back in time to bid on one of the following. I got the additional photos of the first one for you. The other I had not posted yet. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Leather Bag
> 220765676471
> *ollieinnyc*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220765676471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/shared album/
> 
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Tote Bag
> 260767332926
> *nhosa*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260767332926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



We've tried to authenticate #1 - please see posts #3396 and #3400.  The additional photos are still a bit blurry.  They look good, but please ask for a clear photo of the front tag (YSL logo) as well.

#2 looks authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

maggio1004 said:


> Item: ysl easybag   *YSL LARGE EASY BAG BLACK TEXTURED LEATHER
> 
> *
> 
> Listing Number:160572228727
> Seller:*eriksemp*
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-EASY-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562d9c477
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Need additional photos of the serial number tag and authenticity card.  The leather looks good on this one, but needed the additional photos to confirm authenticity.


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> I do not know, you need inner tag front and back photo and under the zipper pull engraving to see....just these pics do not say much


 

okay, thanks here are the additional pics that you asked for. Thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> I do not know, you need inner tag front and back photo and under the zipper pull engraving to see....just these pics do not say much


 
hi, here is one more pic of the ysl easy bag, pls authenticate, TIA!


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> We've tried to authenticate #1 - please see posts #3396 and #3400.  The additional photos are still a bit blurry.  They look good, but please ask for a clear photo of the front tag (YSL logo) as well.
> 
> #2 looks authentic.



Thanks! She sent more shots of the interior tag: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/shared album/

Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## vesna

maggio1004 said:


> Item: ysl easybag   *YSL LARGE EASY BAG BLACK TEXTURED LEATHER
> 
> *
> 
> Listing Number:160572228727
> Seller:*eriksemp*
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-LARGE-EASY-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562d9c477
> 
> Thanks in advance!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Item: Muse 2
> #: 250803699592
> Seller: sexybaggs
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6510bf88#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you ladies... i'm guessing i would need more photos from this seller? I'm new to YSL so your help is greatly appreciated!!



*jen_sparro* posted few messages about this one being a fake


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> hi, here is one more pic of the ysl easy bag, pls authenticate, TIA!



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks! She sent more shots of the interior tag: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/shared album/
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!!



these look OK to me


----------



## ingridnorway

Could you please take a look at this one for me? I'm hoping to add another classic to my handbag collection... 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent large Muse  
Listing Number: 260767332926
Seller: nhosa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6f1ba3e


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> this looks good to me


 
hi vesna, thanks so much for authenticating this easy bag, did you get to see the other three pics that I posted? THanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

ingridnorway said:


> Could you please take a look at this one for me? I'm hoping to add another classic to my handbag collection...
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent large Muse
> Listing Number: 260767332926
> Seller: nhosa
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6f1ba3e



Authentic.  We've authenticated this bag on an earlier post.


----------



## bubbleloba

*Hi everyone.  Not to be a nag, but please run a search of this thread to see if the listing/item you are interested in authenticating has already been posted/authenticated prior to posting.  It will really help speed up the process for authenticators and make this thread more useful for everyone.  Thanks!*


----------



## yoshimax

Hello Ladies,
I am on the lookout for another OS muse. Please check this one for me. Seller also sent me extra pictures. I will post separately. Thanks so much...

Item Name: YSL Muse Bag- Large
Seller ID: Lottielu22
Item Number: 250802970885
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...970885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078


----------



## ingridnorway

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic. We've authenticated this bag on an earlier post.


 
I'm so sorry, I just discovered that too.


----------



## yoshimax

yoshimax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am on the lookout for another OS muse. Please check this one for me. Seller also sent me extra pictures. I will post separately. Thanks so much...
> 
> Item Name: YSL Muse Bag- Large
> Seller ID: Lottielu22
> Item Number: 250802970885
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...970885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078



Hello,
Here are the additional pictures link.
http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/YSL Muse/


----------



## salearea

Item: crescent hobo
Listing Number: n/a second hand store purchase
pics:

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1559.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1498.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1497.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1556.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1489.jpg


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am on the lookout for another OS muse. Please check this one for me. Seller also sent me extra pictures. I will post separately. Thanks so much...
> 
> Item Name: YSL Muse Bag- Large
> Seller ID: Lottielu22
> Item Number: 250802970885
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...970885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078



I've looked at the additional photos and... this muse is Authentic!  Best of luck!


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> hi vesna, thanks so much for authenticating this easy bag, did you get to see the other three pics that I posted? THanks!



yes, yes, I saw all of them


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> Here are the additional pictures link.
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/maltese4me/YSL Muse/



strange, all looks good except I do not see imprint Yves Saint Laurent on the leather below the lock, can you ask the seller for a clear photo, it looks like there is none...tag and hardware look good to me but this is confusing


----------



## vesna

salearea said:


> Item: crescent hobo
> Listing Number: n/a second hand store purchase
> pics:
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1559.jpg
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1498.jpg
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1497.jpg
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1556.jpg
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...ie pt 1/?action=view&current=4-1Julie1489.jpg



looks good, authentic bag


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> strange, all looks good except I do not see imprint Yves Saint Laurent on the leather below the lock, can you ask the seller for a clear photo, it looks like there is none...tag and hardware look good to me but this is confusing



Thanks Vesna. I actually did ask the seller for that. She said she will send it tonight. Bubbleloba said it looked authentic when she looked at the pictures. 

I will post once I get more pictures.


----------



## yoshimax

bubbleloba said:


> I've looked at the additional photos and... this muse is Authentic!  Best of luck!



Thanks so much Bubbleloba. I am asking for additional picture(s) to show the imprint below the lock as Vesna said she was not able to see it. The seller swears by its authenticity and is extremely helpful so far in getting everything I requested. 

I will post again when I get the picture.

Thanks so much......


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Thanks Vesna. I actually did ask the seller for that. She said she will send it tonight. Bubbleloba said it looked authentic when she looked at the pictures.
> 
> I will post once I get more pictures.



Bubbleoba is right, it is authentic in all of the details. It is just that this little one confused me because I have not seen regular smooth leather withouth one, but I have seen VERY faint ones


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> Bubbleoba is right, it is authentic in all of the details. It is just that this little one confused me because I have not seen regular smooth leather withouth one, but I have seen VERY faint ones



Hello,
I just bought this and here are the pictures to show the imprint. The seller sent it to me last night. The pictures were much bigger and the imprint is much clearer but I had to shrink the size so it fits in the TPF file bytes. I think it is also harder to see because it is a black bag. Hope this helps. 

Thanks so much....


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> I just bought this and here are the pictures to show the imprint. The seller sent it to me last night. The pictures were much bigger and the imprint is much clearer but I had to shrink the size so it fits in the TPF file bytes. I think it is also harder to see because it is a black bag. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks so much....



great, I am so happy for you, all looks great !


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> I just bought this and here are the pictures to show the imprint. The seller sent it to me last night. The pictures were much bigger and the imprint is much clearer but I had to shrink the size so it fits in the TPF file bytes. I think it is also harder to see because it is a black bag. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks so much....



Everything looks good.  Congrats and remember to post some photos in the YSL reference library when you receive the beauty!


----------



## yoshimax

bubbleloba said:


> Everything looks good.  Congrats and remember to post some photos in the YSL reference library when you receive the beauty!



Thanks Vesna and Bubbleloba. I have never posted on the YSL reference library before. I will post this as well as the Large Downtown bag I just bought also.


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Thanks Vesna and Bubbleloba. I have never posted on the YSL reference library before. I will post this as well as the Large Downtown bag I just bought also.



you are building quite a beautiful collection here


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:YSL Muse Bag Black Patent 100% AUTHENTIC
item number:110674685920
seller:belle583
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110674685920&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments:
hi there! please authenticate this bag for me and what do you think of patent leather, is it durable? Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:YSL Muse Bag Black Patent 100% AUTHENTIC
> item number:110674685920
> seller:belle583
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110674685920&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comments:
> hi there! please authenticate this bag for me and what do you think of patent leather, is it durable? Thanks!



Can you ask the seller to post photos of the serial number tag, lock, and key?  The existing photos are also quite small (and a bit blurry) to authenticate the details.

On a side note, YSL makes the best patent leather bags IMO and they are really durable.


----------



## skippydoo2010

bubbleloba said:


> Can you ask the seller to post photos of the serial number tag, lock, and key?  The existing photos are also quite small (and a bit blurry) to authenticate the details.
> 
> On a side note, YSL makes the best patent leather bags IMO and they are really durable.


 
thanks and i appreciate your opinion!


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there here are the rest of the pics. Thanks


----------



## skippydoo2010

more pics of the bag


----------



## skippydoo2010

here are the pics that you requested to check the authenticity of the YSL Muse bag. Thanks!


----------



## darcychn

Hi, this is from a local forum & in my local currencies as well.

http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...32469-ysl-oversized-muse-shiny-dark-grey.html

Below are pics the the seller sent.
Do let me know if there are any more specific pics you would need.
The bag was said to be purchased from http://laprendo.com/ as well.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BgaHolic

What do you think? Notice how the font is crossed out and made in Italy??
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady
Seller:  East Coast Property
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-YSL-YVES-S...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a652482f7
Item #:  250804994807


----------



## OolilredoO

Are these 2 clutches authentic? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent  Muse Blue Leather Clutch
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360336507204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item #: 360336507204


Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC Y BLACK LEATHER CLUTCH
Seller: missyaya
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-YSL-YVES-SAI...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562e82141
Item #: 160573169985


----------



## jujuto

BgaHolic said:


> What do you think? Notice how the font is crossed out and made in Italy??
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady
> Seller:  East Coast Property
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-YSL-YVES-S...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a652482f7
> Item #:  250804994807



Hi,
It is authentic. It provides of a private sale or it is a model of exhibition. I have already seen bags with labels crossed or pierced to avoid returns.


----------



## jujuto

OolilredoO said:


> Are these 2 clutches authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent  Muse Blue Leather Clutch
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360336507204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item #: 360336507204
> 
> 
> Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC Y BLACK LEATHER CLUTCH
> Seller: missyaya
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-YSL-YVES-SAI...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2562e82141
> Item #: 160573169985



Hi,
Both are authentic !


----------



## jujuto

skippydoo2010 said:


> here are the pics that you requested to check the authenticity of the YSL Muse bag. Thanks!



Hi skippydoo !
I've a bad impression with your Muse ...
Patent Muse aren't my speciality but the lock, the lining and the front of the inner tag are quite strange for me ... maybe it is due to the blurry pics ...
Can't wait to have the Vesna and Bubbleloba expert's advises !!!


----------



## jujuto

darcychn said:


> Hi, this is from a local forum & in my local currencies as well.
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...32469-ysl-oversized-muse-shiny-dark-grey.html
> 
> Below are pics the the seller sent.
> Do let me know if there are any more specific pics you would need.
> The bag was said to be purchased from http://laprendo.com/ as well.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi,
It looks good ! Pics of inner tag are good.
If you can ask to the seller a close-up pic of the lock and the zipper it will be perfect. Thanks.


----------



## OolilredoO

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Both are authentic !



Thanks so much! And you have an amazing YSL collection!


----------



## marinasmir

hello!! could somebody say me if this muse II is authentic??

item nameRE-LOVED @@ YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO 2 BAG easy
seller: manhattan*consignment
item :  110674736298
http://cgi.ebay.es/PRE-LOVED-YSL-YV...298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4ba74aa


thank you very much!!


----------



## cg13

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse
Listing Number: 
Seller: Overstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ersized-Leather-Tote-Bag/5685809/product.html
Comments: The dimensions aren't the same as the official website and it throws me off! Please help!


----------



## merlho

Item: YSL Besace (Gold Bronze)
Listing Number: 380306565455
Seller: 88caviar
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Please kindly authenticate the above item. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

marinasmir said:


> hello!! could somebody say me if this muse II is authentic??
> 
> item nameRE-LOVED @@ YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO 2 BAG easy
> seller: manhattan*consignment
> item :  110674736298
> http://cgi.ebay.es/PRE-LOVED-YSL-YV...298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4ba74aa
> 
> 
> thank you very much!!



hmmm, looks good, seller is great, it is just that I have never seen shiny croc front, I have seen nubuck, not this version, but that is me....everything points to authentic bag


----------



## vesna

cg13 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ersized-Leather-Tote-Bag/5685809/product.html
> Comments: The dimensions aren't the same as the official website and it throws me off! Please help!



they are OK, this is official overstock, dimensions vary depending how they measure, my Rive Gauche from Overstock also has weird measures reported, but I understood which one I was getting. This is oversize Muse, gorgeous by the way !


----------



## vesna

merlho said:


> Item: YSL Besace (Gold Bronze)
> Listing Number: 380306565455
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Please kindly authenticate the above item. Thank you.



this is finally authentic besace on ebay ! Great seller, respected for high end bags


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> here are the pics that you requested to check the authenticity of the YSL Muse bag. Thanks!



Jujuto was right, something is off, but I can not define what. Strange flach is making pics odd. Please ask front of the tag clear photo, as well as under the zipper pull engraving


----------



## marinasmir

vesna said:


> hmmm, looks good, seller is great, it is just that I have never seen shiny croc front, I have seen nubuck, not this version, but that is me....everything points to authentic bag


 

thank you very much!!!! but now i doubt!!!!! i dont know if i have to buy it....


----------



## jujuto

marinasmir said:


> thank you very much!!!! but now i doubt!!!!! i dont know if i have to buy it....



Hi,
It looks good to me too.


----------



## yoshimax

Hello,
I am looking at this bag but I have never seen this style before. The seller calls it a rare London tote. Is this really made by YSL? Seller no longer have dustbag or authentication cards.

Please take a look. Thanks once again for your help.

Item name: YSL Magenta Tote
Seller ID: christinamadej0eqc
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140535841869#ht_500wt_1078


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> I am looking at this bag but I have never seen this style before. The seller calls it a rare London tote. Is this really made by YSL? Seller no longer have dustbag or authentication cards.
> 
> Please take a look. Thanks once again for your help.
> 
> Item name: YSL Magenta Tote
> Seller ID: christinamadej0eqc
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140535841869#ht_500wt_1078


 
looks like it has authentic YSL details, here is  one from this reveal:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/my-second-ysl-and-i-love-london-tote-349505.html


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> looks like it has authentic YSL details, here is  one from this reveal:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/my-second-ysl-and-i-love-london-tote-349505.html



Thanks Vesna. That was quick response.Oh, I love the color from the reveal site. Gorgeous. It looks like the one I am looking at is more smooth. Really thinking of getting it.


----------



## kikidelondres

Hi, I would love to buy this bag as the price is still low but would appreciate authentication before I buy it. The seller says that she got it at Matches Fashion but I'm worried  as I never got anything of ebay 
I will be grateful for your help as I fell in love with this bag but its sold out 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...n_s_Handbags&hash=item19c4be6c8f#ht_500wt_988


----------



## pooky100

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent RUNWAY PALAIS Shoes 36.5/37.5
Listing Number:370499145799
Seller:trenduet
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item950396dbdd


thanks!


----------



## dallas

pooky100 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent RUNWAY PALAIS Shoes 36.5/37.5
> Listing Number:370499145799
> Seller:trenduet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item950396dbdd
> 
> 
> thanks!



These are authentic.


----------



## pooky100

dallas said:


> These are authentic.


 

thank you Dallas


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## vesna

kikidelondres said:


> Hi, I would love to buy this bag as the price is still low but would appreciate authentication before I buy it. The seller says that she got it at Matches Fashion but I'm worried  as I never got anything of ebay
> I will be grateful for your help as I fell in love with this bag but its sold out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...n_s_Handbags&hash=item19c4be6c8f#ht_500wt_988



this indeed looks authentic


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Thanks Vesna. That was quick response.Oh, I love the color from the reveal site. Gorgeous. It looks like the one I am looking at is more smooth. Really thinking of getting it.



I love this red. I have large buffalo YSL tte similar to this one in bright red, and YSL red is indeed something special


----------



## wuselmurphy

Dear YSL ladies,

I need some opinions on this bag please! 


*Yves Saint Laurent Calypso Bag*
Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Calypso Bag*
Listing Number: none
Seller: friend of a friend
Comments: I haven´t had a calypso bag yet - are these different zipper pulls normal?  many thanks, ladies!!


----------



## wuselmurphy

...some more pics......


----------



## wuselmurphy

...last but not least.....


----------



## tjlin2566

Item name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Brown Hobo Bag Tom Ford

Item number:260771101634
Seller:babycupcakes 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb72b3bc2

Hi, I don't know anything about YSL. Could you check this for me, please? Thank you so much.


----------



## jujuto

wuselmurphy said:


> ...last but not least.....



Hi wuselmurphy,
This Calypso is 100% authentic.
I've the same in suede.
It's an amazing giant bag


----------



## jujuto

tjlin2566 said:


> Item name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Brown Hobo Bag Tom Ford
> 
> Item number:260771101634
> Seller:babycupcakes
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb72b3bc2
> 
> Hi, I don't know anything about YSL. Could you check this for me, please? Thank you so much.



Hi,
This vintage looks good.


----------



## wuselmurphy

jujuto said:


> Hi wuselmurphy,
> This Calypso is 100% authentic.
> I've the same in suede.
> It's an amazing giant bag


 
Thanks so much, jujuto!!!! 

I loooove the ladies here at the auth this ysl thread!!!


----------



## tjlin2566

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> This vintage looks good.



Thank you so so much. I love the ladies in TPF,too.


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> I love this red. I have large buffalo YSL tte similar to this one in bright red, and YSL red is indeed something special



Thanks so much... I went ahead and purchased it.... The seller gave me a good deal on it since there are some marks under the bag that she didn't see the first time. It's all good to me. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## bobbya0601

Item:YSL yves saint laurent Oversized Maia Jute Padlock Bag
Listing Number:150593508768
Seller:rocco908
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150593508768&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Please check out for me...THANKS!


----------



## An123109

Name: Yves St Laurant Downtown Ivory Bag Guaranteed Authentic
Item#: 270734552404
seller: kimstyle
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...552404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1153

Hello! Will someone help authenticate this ysl for me? Do you think the stains will come out if it is real? I dont know anything about handbags ... hehe.. I only carry wallets.. but think I need a bag.


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Thanks so much... I went ahead and purchased it.... The seller gave me a good deal on it since there are some marks under the bag that she didn't see the first time. It's all good to me. Can't wait to get it.



can not wait to see the reveal


----------



## vesna

bobbya0601 said:


> Item:YSL yves saint laurent Oversized Maia Jute Padlock Bag
> Listing Number:150593508768
> Seller:rocco908
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150593508768&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Please check out for me...THANKS!



although the pics are terrible, the bag looks authentic. just ask the seller please for better photos of inner signature, tags


----------



## vesna

An123109 said:


> Name: Yves St Laurant Downtown Ivory Bag Guaranteed Authentic
> Item#: 270734552404
> seller: kimstyle
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...552404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1153
> 
> Hello! Will someone help authenticate this ysl for me? Do you think the stains will come out if it is real? I dont know anything about handbags ... hehe.. I only carry wallets.. but think I need a bag.



well, you will find a better downtown than this, indeed looks authentic (although please ask the seller for a close-up of the back of the leather tag so that we can compare paper serial number to the one from the tag)

however, patent leather stained this much ??? I have read so many threads here about cleaning patent leather and ivory patent is the worst with least success, even bleading of pink colour from the seams which are in white thread  ???? occur after longer storage....very tough choice here even if it stays at this price.

You might call Loving My bags and ask if there is any possibility of removing something like that... but ask them to look at the auction and estimate if they can ... prior to bidding


----------



## arli

Hello ladies,
could you please help me authenticate these? Thanks a lot in advance!

Title: GIVENCHY XL WRINKLED CORSET CHAIN NIGHTINGALE IVORY BAG
Item number: 140537061081
Seller ID: lottamoss
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-XL-WRI...H_Handbags&hash=item20b8a95ed9#ht_11898wt_932

Title: Givenchy gold croc embossed sheepskin 'Melancholia' bag
Item number: 320687559610
Seller ID: lepleasant
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-gold-c...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa77d3ba#ht_856wt_1139

Title: AUTH GIVENCHY STONE OFF WHITE IVORY PURSE TOTE HANDBAG
Item number: 390307436650
Seller ID: kreiss2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae022d86a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## jen_sparro

^Wrong forum hun, this thread is only for YSL bags, not givenchy 
Post your questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## missaquarius

Please authenticate this YSL MUSE2 on EBAY

item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
item number:390297451911
item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....51911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1313wt_1139

much appreciated


----------



## An123109

vesna said:


> well, you will find a better downtown than this, indeed looks authentic (although please ask the seller for a close-up of the back of the leather tag so that we can compare paper serial number to the one from the tag)
> 
> however, patent leather stained this much ??? I have read so many threads here about cleaning patent leather and ivory patent is the worst with least success, even bleading of pink colour from the seams which are in white thread  ???? occur after longer storage....very tough choice here even if it stays at this price.
> 
> You might call Loving My bags and ask if there is any possibility of removing something like that... but ask them to look at the auction and estimate if they can ... prior to bidding



THANK YOU VESNA! I think I will call Loving my bags prior to asking for the leather tag... It might cost more than the bag or not even possible to remove the stains!  Thank you again!


----------



## arli

jen_sparro said:


> ^Wrong forum hun, this thread is only for YSL bags, not givenchy
> Post your questions here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html



Ooops! Apologies! Will post it in the correct forum now!


----------



## amy1280

Item name: Muse bag
Item Number:220771079087
Seller ID:bagaddict07
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Muse-Bag-/220771079087?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3366fb53af 

Hi there,
can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
Much appreciated!
thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

amy1280 said:


> Item name: Muse bag
> Item Number:220771079087
> Seller ID:bagaddict07
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Muse-Bag-/220771079087?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3366fb53af
> 
> Hi there,
> can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
> Much appreciated!
> thank you



I think this is a very bag fake.


----------



## amy1280

bubbleloba said:


> I think this is a very bag fake.


Thank you so much bubbleloba!


----------



## missaquarius

Please authenticate this YSL MUSE2 on EBAY

item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
item number:390297451911
item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_1313wt_1139

much appreciated


----------



## bubbleloba

missaquarius said:


> Please authenticate this YSL MUSE2 on EBAY
> 
> item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
> item number:390297451911
> item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_1313wt_1139
> 
> much appreciated



The link didn't work for me...


----------



## vesna

missaquarius said:


> Please authenticate this YSL MUSE2 on EBAY
> 
> item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
> item number:390297451911
> item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_1313wt_1139
> 
> much appreciated


 
I found it using the number and it is authentic from a very respected seller


----------



## Raspberrygirl

Item: Large Patent YSL black clutch
Listing Number: 180654059635
Seller: budima786
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_1205wt_922
Comments: Hi. While the listing says documentation is included, there are Jo photos.  I've tried contacting the seller re: this.  Also, I've never seenorange YSL shopping bags. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

Raspberrygirl said:


> Item: Large Patent YSL black clutch
> Listing Number: 180654059635
> Seller: budima786
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_1205wt_922
> Comments: Hi. While the listing says documentation is included, there are Jo photos.  I've tried contacting the seller re: this.  Also, I've never seenorange YSL shopping bags. Please advise. Thank you!



I'm not sure about this one, and there aren't sufficient photos to authenticate.  I also have not seen orange YSL bags and boxes.  It's usually a glossy white with black logo lettering.


----------



## tjlin2566

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> This vintage looks good.



Hi, Ms. Jujuto, 
 I just got the bag. I took more pictures of it. Could you take a look one more time? I feel  safer if you can check it again since the seller's pictures not clear enough. Please let me know if you need some specific pictures of it. 
By the way, what is the material of the horn?
Thank you so so much.


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, Ms. Jujuto,
> I just got the bag. I took more pictures of it. Could you take a look one more time? I feel safer if you can check it again since the seller's pictures not clear enough. Please let me know if you need some specific pictures of it.
> By the way, what is the material of the horn?
> Thank you so so much.


 
before Jujuto looks at it, it looks good to me. Horn is a real horn apparently gathered from fallen deer horns in the forest, no harmed animals in the process (so they say)


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> before Jujuto looks at it, it looks good to me. Horn is a real horn apparently gathered from fallen deer horns in the forest, no harmed animals in the process (so they say)



Ms. Vesna or Ms.Jujuto, 
Thank you so much. I hope you don't mind to ask you one more question.
The bag's side straps are open to layers,glue loose, b/c it is vintage and some thread are loose . I got it for $250. The body is great. Do you know if  I can send it back to YSL to get it fixed or not?

Thank you so much.


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Ms. Vesna or Ms.Jujuto,
> Thank you so much. I hope you don't mind to ask you one more question.
> The bag's side straps are open to layers,glue loose, b/c it is vintage and some thread are loose . I got it for $250. The body is great. Do you know if  I can send it back to YSL to get it fixed or not?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Oh, I do not know that. I know that Mulberry would repair and buff your bag to look better than when you bought it, but I have never learned about YSL service like that. Do you have a cobbler you trust to repair those things that are not really YSL signature hardware repair?

If someone would chime in, I would be grateful, because I have seriously damaged leather on my Rive Gauche, from rotating closure drum.


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> Oh, I do not know that. I know that Mulberry would repair and buff your bag to look better than when you bought it, but I have never learned about YSL service like that. Do you have a cobbler you trust to repair those things that are not really YSL signature hardware repair?
> 
> If someone would chime in, I would be grateful, because I have seriously damaged leather on my Rive Gauche, from rotating closure drum.



Congrats tjlin2566 ! I love your vintage.
YSL can repair it.
I've ask for my DH briefcase which has holes ... 
It is free if you have the receipt otherwise they make you an estimate of repair. 
The Paris' boutique says me that the repairs lasts 2 month because they send back bags in Italy.
I don't know if for you, bags are repaired in Europe...
The only impossibility is when they don't have leather anymore of old bags ...


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Congrats tjlin2566 ! I love your vintage.
> YSL can repair it.
> I've ask for my DH briefcase which has holes ...
> It is free if you have the receipt otherwise they make you an estimate of repair.
> The Paris' boutique says me that the repairs lasts 2 month because they send back bags in Italy.
> I don't know if for you, bags are repaired in Europe...
> The only impossibility is when they don't have leather anymore of old bags ...



Thanks so much Julie, I will have to send my Rive Gauche to them. I will call. Cheers, V


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> Thanks so much Julie, I will have to send my Rive Gauche to them. I will call. Cheers, V


Thank you Ms. Jujuto and Ms. Vesna,
  The whole night I kept thinking why the straps are open to layers for both sides. One...they don't have stitches there. Two...? water damage?
I look at the body the bag. It does have some different looking that other leather goods looking. The strap  on the bag does not have that effects. 
There is one in the Ebay now. I tried to compare but still can not tell. 
*Does this YSL have this kind of effects on purpose?*  Could you check it for me, please? Really sorry to keep asking questions. 
Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## MissFrannyGlass

How do you feel about these bags?

Item: Muse Bag
Listing Number: not specified
Seller: ferrique999
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-YSL-..._s_Handbags&hash=item256302c97f#ht_500wt_1156

Item: Muse Bag
Listing Number: not specified
Seller: tarotangel1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-LAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6561b987#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in advance for your help 

MFG


----------



## tep03

Hello ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this downtown handbag? I have also attached extra photos that I requested from the seller. Thanks so much!

Item:  Authentic Black Yves Saint Laurent YSL Downtown Sac Bag
Item #: 320687204307
Seller: ecomtraffix
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320687204307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ljamie4

++ Yves Saint Laurent new authentic Red handbag YSL ++
ITEM 250806598625
SELLER ORBITUS21680
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250806598625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

PLEASE AUTHENTIICATE : THANKS


----------



## vesna

MissFrannyGlass said:


> How do you feel about these bags?
> 
> Item: Muse Bag
> Listing Number: not specified
> Seller: ferrique999
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-YSL-..._s_Handbags&hash=item256302c97f#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Item: Muse Bag
> Listing Number: not specified
> Seller: tarotangel1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-LAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6561b987#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> MFG


 
#1 is authentic
#2 is missing all important photos: inner leather tag front and back with serial numbers (if there are paper tags it would be great to see serial number, if it matches the one from the tag), zipper pull....also I have never seen YSL tag hanging like that

cheers, V


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Thank you Ms. Jujuto and Ms. Vesna,
> The whole night I kept thinking why the straps are open to layers for both sides. One...they don't have stitches there. Two...? water damage?
> I look at the body the bag. It does have some different looking that other leather goods looking. The strap on the bag does not have that effects.
> There is one in the Ebay now. I tried to compare but still can not tell.
> *Does this YSL have this kind of effects on purpose?* Could you check it for me, please? Really sorry to keep asking questions.
> Thank you! Thank you!


 
I do not understand about the straps and body of the bag....what exactly is your worry? Could you make photos so that we can see?


----------



## vesna

tep03 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this downtown handbag? I have also attached extra photos that I requested from the seller. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Yves Saint Laurent YSL Downtown Sac Bag
> Item #: 320687204307
> Seller: ecomtraffix
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320687204307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
looks great to me ! All details and tags are fine...cheers, V


----------



## vesna

ljamie4 said:


> ++ Yves Saint Laurent new authentic Red handbag YSL ++
> ITEM 250806598625
> SELLER ORBITUS21680
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250806598625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> PLEASE AUTHENTIICATE : THANKS


 
what a pretty red !!!  Looks authentic. I would just like to see the bottom side of the zipper head with engraving, to be 100% sure. No red flags here, just making sure


----------



## chameleon20

Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate the below? Thanks in advance!

1) Item: Tote Bag
Listing Number: 150596096519
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YSL-Yves-Sai...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23103a1207

2) Item: Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 140537775266
Seller: commerce-luxury
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Yves-Saint-L...6?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item20b8b444a2


----------



## AAASANTA

RE: YSL Roady - YSL Outlet Purchase

I purchased a large patent Roady at a YSL Outlet this week, and I just discovered that the bag did not have a Serial # tag inside (the leather tag that also has the "Made in Italy".  Is this common for YSL outlet bag purchases? It is a new color too called "Fleur Corrigee Pigmente".  I just found it so strange that it did have have the serial # tag. 

I just want to add another thing. Along with my care cards etc., this patent Roady came with a little sample swatch of the bag's patent leather. I just wanted to put the info out there that authentic YSL Roadys now come with that little piece of swatch leather.


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> I do not understand about the straps and body of the bag....what exactly is your worry? Could you make photos so that we can see?



Thank you for replying. Sorry to confuse you. I sent  to bag to fix the straps. 
I will post more pictures later on and try to figure out how to address my question. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## vesna

chameleon20 said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate the below? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 1) Item: Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 150596096519
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/YSL-Yves-Sai...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23103a1207
> 
> 2) Item: Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 140537775266
> Seller: commerce-luxury
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Yves-Saint-L...6?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item20b8b444a2




#1 looks authentic and it is from very reliable seller
#2 I am not familiar, sorry


----------



## vesna

AAASANTA said:


> RE: YSL Roady - YSL Outlet Purchase
> 
> I purchased a large patent Roady at a YSL Outlet this week, and I just discovered that the bag did not have a Serial # tag inside (the leather tag that also has the "Made in Italy".  Is this common for YSL outlet bag purchases? It is a new color too called "Fleur Corrigee Pigmente".  I just found it so strange that it did have have the serial # tag.
> 
> I just want to add another thing. Along with my care cards etc., this patent Roady came with a little sample swatch of the bag's patent leather. I just wanted to put the info out there that authentic YSL Roadys now come with that little piece of swatch leather.



Ha,I have never seen this, but I have never seen a lot of stuff perhaps it was discounted because of that ?

I also got few bags with a leather patch myself.


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Thank you for replying. Sorry to confuse you. I sent  to bag to fix the straps.
> I will post more pictures later on and try to figure out how to address my question.
> Thank you so much.



let us know how it goes with repair. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## AAASANTA

vesna said:


> Ha,I have never seen this, but I have never seen a lot of stuff perhaps it was discounted because of that ?
> 
> I also got few bags with a leather patch myself.


YSL was having a 15% discount last week. The lady that helped me at the store was kind enough to offer me a new Roady (from the back room) not the store display that I had on my hands the whole time. I kinda just assumed that it will have that leather tag thingy since the authentication process hinges on that thing. Im just confused. What Ill probably do is call the store sometime today and just ask.


----------



## AAASANTA

AAASANTA said:


> YSL was having a 15% discount last week. The lady that helped me at the store was kind enough to offer me a new Roady (from the back room) not the store display that I had on my hands the whole time. I kinda just assumed that it will have that leather tag thingy since the authentication process hinges on that thing. Im just confused. What Ill probably do is call the store sometime today and just ask.


HAHAHAHA. Im hopeless.. I found the serial #.. I thought the YSL tag was stitched to the inner lining of the bag. I just realized it is NOT, lo and behold... the serial# )


----------



## chameleon20

vesna said:


> #1 looks authentic and it is from very reliable seller
> #2 I am not familiar, sorry



Thanks vesna!


----------



## vesna

AAASANTA said:


> HAHAHAHA. Im hopeless.. I found the serial #.. I thought the YSL tag was stitched to the inner lining of the bag. I just realized it is NOT, lo and behold... the serial# )



this is super funny, happened with me and Valentino bag


----------



## Shelly87

Hello
I just saw this listing on Ebay but i dont know if its real can someone help me? 

Heres the link : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290557488944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## AAASANTA

vesna said:


> this is super funny, happened with me and Valentino bag


Thank you Vesna! This is my first YSL bag. I am so used to the serial tags of Fendi and Prada that are so visible. Im just thrilled that I am only 50 miles from the only YSL outlet here in the East Coast (Woodbury Commons). I started a dangerous love-affair with Patent Roadys..


----------



## peachiesncream

can anyone tell me ? 



http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...sl-belle-du-jour-clutch-opium-color-sale.html


----------



## jen_sparro

Shelly87 said:


> Hello
> I just saw this listing on Ebay but i dont know if its real can someone help me?
> 
> Heres the link :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290557488944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



You would be better posting this in The Wardrobe subforum, they authenticate clothes. Also, please post in the correct format set out on the first page of this thread


----------



## ljamie4

AAASANTA said:


> RE: YSL Roady - YSL Outlet Purchase
> 
> I purchased a large patent Roady at a YSL Outlet this week, and I just discovered that the bag did not have a Serial # tag inside (the leather tag that also has the "Made in Italy". Is this common for YSL outlet bag purchases? It is a new color too called "Fleur Corrigee Pigmente". I just found it so strange that it did have have the serial # tag.
> 
> I just want to add another thing. Along with my care cards etc., this patent Roady came with a little sample swatch of the bag's patent leather. I just wanted to put the info out there that authentic YSL Roadys now come with that little piece of swatch leather.


 
Do you mind if I ask what color, and what was the damage?  Im thinking about taking a trip to woodbury this weekend and wondered if they had a lot of goodies??


----------



## Shelly87

jen_sparro said:


> You would be better posting this in The Wardrobe subforum, they authenticate clothes. Also, please post in the correct format set out on the first page of this thread


thnxxx so much!


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a very bad fake.    The seller did said authenticity guaranteed, so you should be able to get your money back.  Let us know if there's anything we can do to help.  I can't believe the seller is knowingly selling a replica.



Hello, I have not gotten my money back for this bag yet and wanted to see if you ladies have any advice. I refused the bag and USPS is shipping it back to her but it takes a really long time. Originally she said she would refund when it showed as refused but she decided not to and eBay sides with her because I refused it instead of accepting it and re-shipping it back. Help!

YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
230606973557
*rbq6587* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## AAASANTA

ljamie4 said:


> Do you mind if I ask what color, and what was the damage?  Im thinking about taking a trip to woodbury this weekend and wondered if they had a lot of goodies??


hi .. see the link for the actual bag (I didn't see this pic until after I bought the bag):
http://purseholic.com/2010/08/28/blake-lively-with-ysl-roady-hobo/
twas painful-- lol. Marked down from $1299 to  $899.99 minus 15% + NY tax.. came up to around $825.00  (thats the Patent Roady). I think the other Leather Roadys are more expensive.


----------



## AAASANTA

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, I have not gotten my money back for this bag yet and wanted to see if you ladies have any advice. I refused the bag and USPS is shipping it back to her but it takes a really long time. Originally she said she would refund when it showed as refused but she decided not to and eBay sides with her because I refused it instead of accepting it and re-shipping it back. Help!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
> 230606973557
> *rbq6587*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT


hi, if i were in your shoes, i will open a dispute with Paypal. Paypal takes disputes MORE seriously that Ebay (I think). And dishonest sellers are deathly afraid of Paypal freezing their accounts. Just make sure you can provide copies (email etc) that the seller told you to refuse it and she will refund. In any case her item is fake, that item shouldn't be on ebay in the first place.


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> let us know how it goes with repair. Cheers, Vesna


I got my bag back.  I should have send it to Neiman Marcus and let them send it to YSL.  I think I will send to Neiman Marcus again in the future. Shoe repair shops are for shoes.  They probably don't have right equipments and don't know handbags much. Or maybe I am just not lucky. 
Well, about the bag, I found out those ripples( wrinkles) just because this is distressed leather.

Thank you so so much.


----------



## cathybscloset

*Item:* YSL Muse Bag
*Item #:* 250811099278
*Seller: **bocastyle14*
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6581a88e

Please authenticate! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> *Item:* YSL Muse Bag
> *Item #:* 250811099278
> *Seller: **bocastyle14*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6581a88e
> 
> Please authenticate! THANK YOU!!!!!!



Hi, would you, please, ask the seller for the photo of the front of inner leather tag as wellas under the zipper head engraving...cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> I got my bag back.  I should have send it to Neiman Marcus and let them send it to YSL.  I think I will send to Neiman Marcus again in the future. Shoe repair shops are for shoes.  They probably don't have right equipments and don't know handbags much. Or maybe I am just not lucky.
> Well, about the bag, I found out those ripples( wrinkles) just because this is distressed leather.
> 
> Thank you so so much.



I am glad about distressed leather, but the straps, too bad, sorry...is there any way to reach a YSL boutique so that they send it to repair?


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, I have not gotten my money back for this bag yet and wanted to see if you ladies have any advice. I refused the bag and USPS is shipping it back to her but it takes a really long time. Originally she said she would refund when it showed as refused but she decided not to and eBay sides with her because I refused it instead of accepting it and re-shipping it back. Help!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
> 230606973557
> *rbq6587*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT



*AAASanta* is right ! I always open PayPal dispute and register tracking number there when asked to provide return proof, so that they give me funds back, do not wait for the seller. The minute you open a dispute, seller will refund, usually happens. If the case is stuborn, PayPal will refund you and they will deal with the seller.


----------



## kdeek

Please authenticate!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190525611404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and when is this from? I've never seen it. Is it cute in person?


----------



## bubbleloba

kdeek said:


> Please authenticate!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190525611404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and when is this from? I've never seen it. Is it cute in person?



The link didn't work for me.


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, I have not gotten my money back for this bag yet and wanted to see if you ladies have any advice. I refused the bag and USPS is shipping it back to her but it takes a really long time. Originally she said she would refund when it showed as refused but she decided not to and eBay sides with her because I refused it instead of accepting it and re-shipping it back. Help!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
> 230606973557
> *rbq6587*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT



I would open a PayPal dispute if you paid through PayPal.


----------



## cathybscloset

vesna said:


> Hi, would you, please, ask the seller for the photo of the front of inner leather tag as wellas under the zipper head engraving...cheers, Vesna



I will do! Thank you Vesna!


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, I have not gotten my money back for this bag yet and wanted to see if you ladies have any advice. I refused the bag and USPS is shipping it back to her but it takes a really long time. Originally she said she would refund when it showed as refused but she decided not to and eBay sides with her because I refused it instead of accepting it and re-shipping it back. Help!
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL/BAG/PURSE
> 230606973557
> *rbq6587*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT





I would open a PayPal dispute if you paid through PayPal.  Make sure you  document all email/eBay communications you have with the seller.  This  will help speed up the process for refund through PayPal.


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> I am glad about distressed leather, but the straps, too bad, sorry...is there any way to reach a YSL boutique so that they send it to repair?


YSL web said that the bag can send to YSL boutique New York and they will estimate first. I may try that later. It is better now. I I spent about one hour to clean the bag after I took it back. A lot of people like to put shoe polish in the handbags to make it shine. It is bad. It make my hands black. I have to use Apple cleaner and conditioner to make it nice. I really like APPLE leather cleaner and conditioner. Take care.


----------



## wateva

Item: Muse
Comments: Please authenticate this muse for me. Thank you for your time.


----------



## merlho

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi there,

Please kindly authenticate the following bag. Thanks! =)

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL EASY Sac Y Tote Bag Purse Bronze
Listing Number: 390305851113
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item5ae00aa6e9#ht_3169wt_1141
Comment:


----------



## livinit91

HI Please authenticate!

Item: LOW BID ! YSL&#8482;YVES SAINT LAURENT BROWN MUSE BAG GG CC
Listing Number: 270740956163
Seller:certified_purseaholic
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/LOW-BID-YSL-YVES...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f096b2403
Comments: listing already ended, but i still want to know if its authentic. can anyone help me? TIA!


----------



## rsmattox

Hi! I think this bag (I just won it!) is fine but i wanted to double check with the experts!

Item Name: ***YSL DISTRESSED AUBURN LEATHER HORN MOMBASA HOBO BAG
Item Number: 380334326179
Seller ID: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380334326179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

wateva said:


> Item: Muse
> Comments: Please authenticate this muse for me. Thank you for your time.



Clearer photos are needed, and we will also need to see a photo of the serial number tag as well as the key(s).


----------



## bubbleloba

merlho said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate the following bag. Thanks! =)
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL EASY Sac Y Tote Bag Purse Bronze
> Listing Number: 390305851113
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item5ae00aa6e9#ht_3169wt_1141
> Comment:



Authentic


----------



## bubbleloba

livinit91 said:


> HI Please authenticate!
> 
> Item: LOW BID ! YSLYVES SAINT LAURENT BROWN MUSE BAG GG CC
> Listing Number: 270740956163
> Seller:certified_purseaholic
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/LOW-BID-YSL-YVES...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f096b2403
> Comments: listing already ended, but i still want to know if its authentic. can anyone help me? TIA!



It's a very bad fake!


----------



## tep03

Hello, could you please take a look at this one ? Thanks! 

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Dome Tote Bag
Listing Number: 180658330310
Seller: jacemoreno
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180658330310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## legaldiva

Item: YSL Tribtoo Pumps
Listing #: 130514592977
Seller: renaissancewoman1985
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130514592977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is the all-blue insole accurate?  I really, really want these!!!  TIA!


----------



## legaldiva

^ Nevermind.  I searched this very thread and found a previous post that these are fake.

:cry:


----------



## mint4u

Hello,

Could somebody please authentic this Muse bag for me?

I just got this large Muse bag from bluefly, this is my first YSL bag. I am not sure about the leather grain of this bag. There are a lot of vertical lines, I feel the leather looks different from other muse bag I saw in store. I'd better ask more experienced people here.

I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## mint4u

More pictures.


----------



## wateva

bubbleloba said:


> Clearer photos are needed, and we will also need to see a photo of the serial number tag as well as the key(s).



Thank you for trying to help me. I have added the tag and key in this post. I know they are very blurry and I apologize for that. I have tried so many times but my camera just can't capture clear pic of the ysl engrave and the #s. 156464 002122 is the # on the tag. It says "made in italy" below the #s. Thanks again for your help. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## bubbleloba

mint4u said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could somebody please authentic this Muse bag for me?
> 
> I just got this large Muse bag from bluefly, this is my first YSL bag. I am not sure about the leather grain of this bag. There are a lot of vertical lines, I feel the leather looks different from other muse bag I saw in store. I'd better ask more experienced people here.
> 
> I appreciate your help very much!



It's an authentic muse.  All of the details do check out.  The leather on each bag do vary, and it will get softer with usage.

I bought mine at a YSL boutique and had the opportunity to select the best leather.  If the lines on the leather bother you, you may want to contact Bluefly to see if you can exchange it.


----------



## bubbleloba

wateva said:


> Thank you for trying to help me. I have added the tag and key in this post. I know they are very blurry and I apologize for that. I have tried so many times but my camera just can't capture clear pic of the ysl engrave and the #s. 156464 002122 is the # on the tag. It says "made in italy" below the #s. Thanks again for your help. Hope to hear back soon.



Thanks for posting the new photos.  But I cannot accurately authenticate without seeing clearer photos.  Sorry!


----------



## mint4u

bubbleloba said:


> It's an authentic muse.  All of the details do check out.  The leather on each bag do vary, and it will get softer with usage.
> 
> I bought mine at a YSL boutique and had the opportunity to select the best leather.  If the lines on the leather bother you, you may want to contact Bluefly to see if you can exchange it.



Thank you so much! As long as the bag is authentic, I am OK with the lines. Now I am relieved. Thanks again!


----------



## rsmattox

Hi Vesna! Hopefully I have ended my Mombasa quest! Could you please take a look at the bag I won in post #3582.....Thanks so much...I hope it's a thumbs up!


----------



## wateva

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks for posting the new photos.  But I cannot accurately authenticate without seeing clearer photos.  Sorry!



Thanks for trying anyway!


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi Vesna! Hopefully I have ended my Mombasa quest! Could you please take a look at the bag I won in post #3582.....Thanks so much...I hope it's a thumbs up!


 
oh yes, it is gorgeous authentic Mombasa.....congrats !!


----------



## heatherlamhw

Hi Ladies, please help to authenticate this! I have my doubts... TIA

Item:YSL (Yves Saint Laurent) Muse Bag II mini
Listing Number: 220775700764
Seller: pollux_pope
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain..._s_Handbags&hash=item336741d91c#ht_500wt_1118
Comments:


----------



## heatherlamhw

Item: YSL Muse Bag
Listing Number: 140539647829
Seller: carolk2699
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...essories_UK&hash=item20b8d0d755#ht_500wt_1118
Comments: I have emailed the seller asking for extra pictures of the lock and the side rings. 

TIA ladies


----------



## ladybaby78

Item: YSL Muse Bag
Listing Number:330558871155
Seller: *designbuyconsigntampa*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf6d81673


----------



## ndin

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Purple Blue Leather Muse Two Handbag
Listing Number: 380335427613
Seller: linda*s***stuff 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588dc2101d

hi ladies, can u pls help me authenticate this? I suppose the seller is reliable but I just wanna be sure. Thank u.


----------



## sarag505

Item: YSL black patent Downtown tote
Listing Number: 190523651782
Seller: instylefashions
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: I purchased this bag off eBay and it looked good in the photos, but I wanted to verify here. I am unsure about it because on the interior tag , the "Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche" is not embossed onto the tag...the gold foil lettering sort of sits on top of the tag, KWIM? I wasn't sure if that is correct or not. Thank you!


----------



## Tuia

Item:YSL Bow bag
Listing Number: NA (not EBay listing)
Seller:
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-bowler-bag---kaunis---/175943706
Comments:

Hi ladies, could you help me with this bag? I have been looking for this bag for ages (in grey) so I have my fingers crossed  Don't mind about the language, the pictures are in the listing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tep03

Hi again, I ended up buying this one, but do you mind taking a look to see what you think? Thanks!



tep03 said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one ? Thanks!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Dome Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 180658330310
> Seller: jacemoreno
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180658330310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## emilyenglish

Hi there, is this authentic?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent muse bag
Listing Number: 330558871155
Seller: designbuyconsigntampa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?  ViewItem&item=330558871155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1523wt_922
Comments: 
Thank you so much!


----------



## emilyenglish

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330558871155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry link didn't work!


----------



## chicagogal09

bubbleloba said:


> I would open a PayPal dispute if you paid through PayPal.  Make sure you  document all email/eBay communications you have with the seller.  This  will help speed up the process for refund through PayPal.



Thanks to all of you for the advice! Should I get written proof the bag is fake before opening a case with PayPal? Thanks again, you ladies are the best!


----------



## sassy702

Hi I purchased these from a local consignment store. Can you please tell me if these are authentic. Thanks.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/YSL wedges/


----------



## dallas

sassy702 said:


> Hi I purchased these from a local consignment store. Can you please tell me if these are authentic. Thanks.
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/YSL wedges/



These look authentic to me.


----------



## sassy702

Thank you!



dallas said:


> These look authentic to me.


----------



## lizi_lc

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
Listing Number:110680044763
Seller: palepinke
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....044763&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Comments:Hi girls, could you help me with this bag please? I want to be sure before I accept the Second Chance Offer. Many thanks.


----------



## jen_sparro

ndin said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Purple Blue Leather Muse Two Handbag
> Listing Number: 380335427613
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588dc2101d
> 
> hi ladies, can u pls help me authenticate this? I suppose the seller is reliable but I just wanna be sure. Thank u.



This is *authentic*, however *please please* consider the pictures carefully, the owner of this bag tried to sell it before, it is in awful condition (note the missing bottom stud and stains). Buffalo leather is very difficult to treat once the leather is stained. This is NOT an easy fix


----------



## ndin

jen_sparro said:


> This is *authentic*, however *please please* consider the pictures carefully, the owner of this bag tried to sell it before, it is in awful condition (note the missing bottom stud and stains). Buffalo leather is very difficult to treat once the leather is stained. This is NOT an easy fix



thank u jen_sparro! I'm hesitating due to the condition as well, but I didn't even notice the missing bottom stud! I guess I'll just wait for another bag to show up then.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jen_sparro said:


> This is *authentic*, however *please please* consider the pictures carefully, the owner of this bag tried to sell it before, it is in awful condition (note the missing bottom stud and stains). Buffalo leather is very difficult to treat once the leather is stained. This is NOT an easy fix


 

This isn't the same bag that was on ebay before was it? 
The last one I saw was a medium and starting bid was $999 one bid but then relisted, but it was being sold by a different seller


----------



## jen_sparro

^It was being auctioned at bids starting from $950 up (or upwards of that, the exact value escapes me), obviously due to condition no one bought it... this is definitely the same bag (there was also a medium not too long ago, but in much much better condition than this large one), I assume the owner is now trying to sell through consignment  Such a shame to see a bag treated that way...

*Ndin*, you and me both are searching for the same bag!  Hope we both find our perfect bag soon.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ah so linda*s***stuff is now selling  for the orginial seller.

what do you think would be a good starting price for the bag being sold now, $500?


----------



## jen_sparro

Yup, to be honest, I doubt YSL could do much to fix it- could you imagine the cost of replacing the front leather panel etc. if they even agreed to do it.
For me, I wouldn't buy it at any price, I couldn't bear to carry it when it looks like that and I doubt YSL will bother with fixing it... I'd rather wait for a better condition bag, not worth settling for something that'd make me sad (especially if a good one popped up after!) just because it's the bag I've longed for for so long.
If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say the seller may end up selling for around 400-500 mark. I still don't think it's worth it though


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jen_sparro said:


> Yup, to be honest, I doubt YSL could do much to fix it- could you imagine the cost of replacing the front leather panel etc. if they even agreed to do it.
> For me, I wouldn't buy it at any price, I couldn't bear to carry it when it looks like that and I doubt YSL will bother with fixing it... I'd rather wait for a better condition bag, not worth settling for something that'd make me sad (especially if a good one popped up after!) just because it's the bag I've longed for for so long.
> If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say the seller may end up selling for around 400-500 mark. I still don't think it's worth it though


 
Your right. I was thinking of bidding but its just not worth it. I hope no one bids either or they will just be disapointed.

Our search continues.....


----------



## forme

I note the missing bottom stud and stains at the left side of the bag but I do not find stains at the front.:shame::shame::shame: Because you are talking about "replacing the front leather panel etc." Please explain


----------



## bubbleloba

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks to all of you for the advice! Should I get written proof the bag is fake before opening a case with PayPal? Thanks again, you ladies are the best!



I would recommend opening a dispute with PayPal first, and if asked, get the bag authenticated through My Poupette or an authenticator recognized by eBay/PayPal.


----------



## emilyenglish

Sorry to be a pain, could someone look at post #3605 and 3606.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

emilyenglish said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330558871155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Sorry link didn't work!



sorry Emily, missed this  this looks like authentic Muse,  however since the seller has zero feedback, I would ask the seller for under the zipper head engraving and closer photo of inner letter tag front


----------



## sarag505

Just wanted to repost in case it was missed as well 

 Item: YSL black patent Downtown tote
Listing Number: 190523651782
Seller: instylefashions
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: I purchased this bag off eBay and it looked good in the photos, but I wanted to verify here. I am unsure about it because on the interior tag , the "Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche" is not embossed onto the tag...the gold foil lettering sort of sits on top of the tag, KWIM? I wasn't sure if that is correct or not. Thank you!


----------



## jen_sparro

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Your right. I was thinking of bidding but its just not worth it. I hope no one bids either or they will just be disapointed.
> 
> Our search continues.....



We'll find one each eventually!  We'll just keep our eyes peeled


----------



## vesna

sarag505 said:


> Just wanted to repost in case it was missed as well
> 
> Item: YSL black patent Downtown tote
> Listing Number: 190523651782
> Seller: instylefashions
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: I purchased this bag off eBay and it looked good in the photos, but I wanted to verify here. I am unsure about it because on the interior tag , the "Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche" is not embossed onto the tag...the gold foil lettering sort of sits on top of the tag, KWIM? I wasn't sure if that is correct or not. Thank you!



dear *sarag505*, the link is not working for me, please check


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=L%2FQLrFqYSPKU09GNpI2qEHz9Ek8%3D&viewitem=

everything checks out to my eye... the zipper has no marking on the underside though... and the made in italy is in caps... but the bag is perfect detail every other way... 
TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=L%2FQLrFqYSPKU09GNpI2qEHz9Ek8%3D&viewitem=
> 
> everything checks out to my eye... the zipper has no marking on the underside though... and the made in italy is in caps... but the bag is perfect detail every other way...
> TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dear Ellie Belle, no engraving under the zipper is the first red flag, as well as the tag. The tag is all wrong, the leather, colour, writing. Side leather strip with Yves Saint Laurent is too smooshy, not as rigid as it is supposed to be.....the seller does not know if it is authentic  (as he stated in the auction, it was bought in the church auction)


----------



## Ellie Belle

vesna said:


> dear Ellie Belle, no engraving under the zipper is the first red flag, as well as the tag. The tag is all wrong, the leather, colour, writing. Side leather strip with Yves Saint Laurent is too smooshy, not as rigid as it is supposed to be.....the seller does not know if it is authentic  (as he stated in the auction, it was bought in the church auction)



So you think it is not authentic?  It's just everything else is exactly like my other YSL...even down to the thick feel of the satin and the hardware imprints.  I am so confused


----------



## vesna

Ellie Belle said:


> So you think it is not authentic?  It's just everything else is exactly like my other YSL...even down to the thick feel of the satin and the hardware imprints.  I am so confused



I know !!! Out of all my bags, I payed the most for my Rive Gauche because I saw perfect replicas around and was petrified of it. All details, engravings, but not authentic. The tag is wrong, hardware is kind of Ok but not quite, zipper with blank bottom, different leather on the sides, softer than it was supposed to be...those are AAA replicas, and I was scared of them. I believe that this bag is one of those. Inner zipper pull is wrong colour, tag is all wrong, I am so sorry about this. Ask for refund because you have a case, they stated it was authentic in the title of the add...let us know what is happening


----------



## cathybscloset

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag
*Item No.: *130516615769
*Seller: **misfoxira*
*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e63658259*
Comments: *Please authenticate! Thank you so much!!


----------



## emilyenglish

vesna said:


> sorry Emily, missed this  this looks like authentic Muse,  however since the seller has zero feedback, I would ask the seller for under the zipper head engraving and closer photo of inner letter tag front



Thanks so much Vesna!


----------



## sarag505

vesna said:


> dear *sarag505*, the link is not working for me, please check



So sorry *vesna*! Let's try this again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...34glFeMtLGgiNj7J0c%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## TSquared2

Could someone please authenticate this Besace for me please? I've been looking for one for ages, and this also happens to be in the grey/anthracite colour I love!

Thanks!!!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace Bag. Perfect Condition!
Listing Number: 330559440980
Seller: lesliew818
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8930073645608989390


----------



## tep03

Hi again, does someone mind looking at 3586 when they get a chance?  Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

sarag505 said:


> So sorry *vesna*! Let's try this again:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...34glFeMtLGgiNj7J0c%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1156



The downtown looks good, but please ask for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.


----------



## bubbleloba

tep03 said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one ? Thanks!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Dome Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 180658330310
> Seller: jacemoreno
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180658330310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



From post #3586 - I'm not sure about the authenticity of this muse.  Not sure if it's the angle of how the picture was taken, but the shape looks a bit off.  And I have not seen that color on a muse, but I do know YSL introduced a crackled leather one last year. 

You will need to ask the seller for close up photos of the serial number tag, as well as close ups of the hardware (key, lock, zipper pulls) for authentication.


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Besace for me please? I've been looking for one for ages, and this also happens to be in the grey/anthracite colour I love!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace Bag. Perfect Condition!
> Listing Number: 330559440980
> Seller: lesliew818
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8930073645608989390


 
it looks fine to me, looks exactly like mine


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> it looks fine to me, looks exactly like mine



Thanks vesna!


----------



## gr8heart

Ellie Belle said:


> So you think it is not authentic?  It's just everything else is exactly like my other YSL...even down to the thick feel of the satin and the hardware imprints.  I am so confused



I agree with Vesna!  The bag is not authentic and she points out exactly why it is a fake RG.


----------



## Ellie Belle

vesna said:


> I know !!! Out of all my bags, I payed the most for my Rive Gauche because I saw perfect replicas around and was petrified of it. All details, engravings, but not authentic. The tag is wrong, hardware is kind of Ok but not quite, zipper with blank bottom, different leather on the sides, softer than it was supposed to be...those are AAA replicas, and I was scared of them. I believe that this bag is one of those. Inner zipper pull is wrong colour, tag is all wrong, I am so sorry about this. Ask for refund because you have a case, they stated it was authentic in the title of the add...let us know what is happening


thanks vesna!! you are amazing...(as always)   i am sending it back...


----------



## cathybscloset

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag
*Item No.: *130516615769
*Seller: **misfoxira*
*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LAU...item1e63658259*
Comments: *I think I may have been skipped over! Please authenticate! Thank you so much!!


----------



## chetverick

hi, can you help me with this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-1-895-Burgu...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51991167ca


----------



## tep03

Hello,Thanks so much for your response! I had actually already asked the seller for those exact photos  Here they are: 


bubbleloba said:


> From post #3586 - I'm not sure about the authenticity of this muse.  Not sure if it's the angle of how the picture was taken, but the shape looks a bit off.  And I have not seen that color on a muse, but I do know YSL introduced a crackled leather one last year.
> 
> You will need to ask the seller for close up photos of the serial number tag, as well as close ups of the hardware (key, lock, zipper pulls) for authentication.


----------



## j'adore_richie

Hiya!

could someone please help me with these

name: YSL DOWNTOWN HANDBAG TOTE BLUE DISPLAY MODEL USED ONCE
number: 140544302878
seller: gitchygrammy
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140544302878&fromMakeTrack=true

name: Womens Stunning YSL Bag Brown AUTH Y Logo =MINT (it's an Easy)
seller: lc.newyork3
number: 260779805311
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260779805311&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

many thanks in advance!


----------



## tep03

Hello,
I actually know this bag and it is definitely fake! 



lizi_lc said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO BAG
> Listing Number:110680044763
> Seller: palepinke
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....044763&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments:Hi girls, could you help me with this bag please? I want to be sure before I accept the Second Chance Offer. Many thanks.


----------



## spanishrena

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Italian Leather Belt

Listing Number:180660894137

Seller:shopperpl
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180660894137
Comments:  hello i know there arent enough photo but may i know if you happen to know if this design actually exist? thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

j'adore_richie said:


> name: YSL DOWNTOWN HANDBAG TOTE BLUE DISPLAY MODEL USED ONCE
> number: 140544302878
> seller: gitchygrammy
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140544302878&fromMakeTrack=true



Details looked good, but we need clearer photos of the tags.  And please ask the seller for a photo of the serial # tag as well.


----------



## bubbleloba

cathybscloset said:


> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag
> *Item No.: *130516615769
> *Seller: **misfoxira*
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LAU...item1e63658259*
> Comments: *I think I may have been skipped over! Please authenticate! Thank you so much!!



Fake.


----------



## bubbleloba

chetverick said:


> hi, can you help me with this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-1-895-Burgu...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51991167ca



I'm almost certain it's authentic, but please ask a seller for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm.  I think this was either a sample sale or outlet purchase since the bag has a stud in place to prevent returns.


----------



## forme

tep03 said:


> Hello,
> I actually know this bag and it is definitely fake!


?
oh, really? - Have you ever been in possession of this bag?


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there, pls help me authenticate this YSL easy red bag, is this a nice color, im choosing between this and a hot pink, what do you think?​


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there, i forgot to include this pic, is this a nice color?


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> hi there, i forgot to include this pic, is this a nice color?



hey skippydoo2010, all this look good, just look at the closeup of paper tags if the serial number is the same as on the leather tag of the bag. I can not see, it is too small for me to see.

Now, tell me, what are the bags in your avatar? Are there your beauties? They look amazing


----------



## vesna

Ellie Belle said:


> thanks vesna!! you are amazing...(as always)   i am sending it back...



let us know how it goes


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> hey skippydoo2010, all this look good, just look at the closeup of paper tags if the serial number is the same as on the leather tag of the bag. I can not see, it is too small for me to see.
> 
> Now, tell me, what are the bags in your avatar? Are there your beauties? They look amazing


 
hehe, those are my next collection  hehe, im trying to collect AW bags and YSL bags  thanks for that , will send a close -up pic, btw, what do you think of this red color, its it too much for the eyes? kinda tacky or just alright?


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi i included close up pics of what the seller sent me, what do you think? does the paper receipt have to match the serial number or the YSL tags you mean, sorry!


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there Tpf'ers, i actually tried to get more close up pics of the bag, because they were too small, what do you think, more to come!authentic or fakey?


----------



## skippydoo2010

here are more pics to look at , whats the verdict anyone, authentic or not? nice color or not? hehe


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> hey skippydoo2010, all this look good, just look at the closeup of paper tags if the serial number is the same as on the leather tag of the bag. I can not see, it is too small for me to see.
> 
> Now, tell me, what are the bags in your avatar? Are there your beauties? They look amazing


 
Hi there Vesna!  i posted more pics (closer ones) for you to look at, let me know your thoughts please, Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

skippydoo2010 said:


> here are more pics to look at , whats the verdict anyone, authentic or not? nice color or not? hehe



I couldn't make out the serial #.  Easys should have 208314.


----------



## j'adore_richie

bubbleloba said:


> Details looked good, but we need clearer photos of the tags.  And please ask the seller for a photo of the serial # tag as well.



Thank you I have asked for more pics. Her measurements seem off, am I right in assuming that it's a small? 

Is this other one a fake, then?

name: Womens Stunning YSL Bag Brown AUTH Y Logo =MINT (it's an Easy)
seller: lc.newyork3
number: 260779805311
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chetverick

bubbleloba said:


> i'm almost certain it's authentic, but please ask a seller for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm.  I think this was either a sample sale or outlet purchase since the bag has a stud in place to prevent returns.


thanks


----------



## NMXC

Hi!
Need help to authenticate this YSL Muse bag. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Tp8tY1cL91EmISz2xxdOs_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rIlC7iGyP-RL2MkEO0LaUv2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fw_ln9TSbX9GWE92QI9hU_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Uxo_-ZzoMzQLP-7wC7JmP_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/u6IxJhJamiIrv4Q0LxvOQf2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
Thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

bubbleloba said:


> I couldn't make out the serial #.  Easys should have 208314.


\\

yes, it is 208314, but based from other photos does it seem authentic or not. thanks.


----------



## sarag505

bubbleloba said:


> The downtown looks good, but please ask for a photo of the serial number tag to confirm authenticity.



Here are additional photos of the tag. Thank you *bubbleloba*


----------



## vesna

NMXC said:


> Hi!
> Need help to authenticate this YSL Muse bag.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Tp8tY1cL91EmISz2xxdOs_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rIlC7iGyP-RL2MkEO0LaUv2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fw_ln9TSbX9GWE92QI9hU_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Uxo_-ZzoMzQLP-7wC7JmP_2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/u6IxJhJamiIrv4Q0LxvOQf2XOKSSYWkDT9Y0hBAqMWo?feat=directlink
> Thanks!



thi is a fake Muse *NMXC*


----------



## vesna

j'adore_richie said:


> Thank you I have asked for more pics. Her measurements seem off, am I right in assuming that it's a small?
> 
> Is this other one a fake, then?
> 
> name: Womens Stunning YSL Bag Brown AUTH Y Logo =MINT (it's an Easy)
> seller: lc.newyork3
> number: 260779805311
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the pics are so poor, there is nothing to show authenticity, serial number, inner tag front and back, and under side of zipper head


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> Hi there Vesna!  i posted more pics (closer ones) for you to look at, let me know your thoughts please, Thanks!



this all seem good to me.

as for the colour, I am not the one to ask because I am addicted to YSL red  I do not have patent red though, I have bubbly leather and buffalo red, but I do have a Valentino tomato red...for me it is not too much because they are super pretty reds

your collections are gorgeous, avatar is so amazing


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> this all seem good to me.
> 
> as for the colour, I am not the one to ask because I am addicted to YSL red  I do not have patent red though, I have bubbly leather and buffalo red, but I do have a Valentino tomato red...for me it is not too much because they are super pretty reds
> 
> your collections are gorgeous, avatar is so amazing


 
hehe, thanks! hehe im starting to have a thing for aw bags


----------



## irene83

Hi, Would you please authenticate this bag for me? It looked good to me and bid on it but then realized I should have been more careful. 

Thanks for your help.


name: AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC MUSE Patent HANDBAG
seller: waxman33
number: 280668984036
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1398wt_1141


----------



## shannonista

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Yves-Saint-Laure...H_Handbags&hash=item35b1af700a#ht_9404wt_1141


http://cgi.ebay.ca/YsL-Yves-Saint-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item336774f4c8#ht_7379wt_907

the white one (first one) looks good to me... but I'm having difficulty with the second one. Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

irene83 said:


> Hi, Would you please authenticate this bag for me? It looked good to me and bid on it but then realized I should have been more careful.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> name: AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC MUSE Patent HANDBAG
> seller: waxman33
> number: 280668984036
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1398wt_1141



looks good to me


----------



## windy55

Hi - I need some help with this one.  Thanks in advance!


name:Auth YSL Rive Gauche Medium Size Ivory
seller:missko
link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missko/items/AUTH_YSL_RIVE_GAUCHE_MEDIUM_SIZE__IVORY_


----------



## vesna

shannonista said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Yves-Saint-Laure...H_Handbags&hash=item35b1af700a#ht_9404wt_1141
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/YsL-Yves-Saint-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item336774f4c8#ht_7379wt_907
> 
> the white one (first one) looks good to me... but I'm having difficulty with the second one. Thanks!!!



Hi shannonista, the first one looks good indeed but note that dirt marks from patent (white especially) are a living nightmare, I have not found any way to clean them even though I researched all the options, tPF suggestions as well

second I am not familiar with at all, details do look OK to me, but that is a special bag...however a piece of advice from ebayer myself, the seller has a bad reputation for misrepresenting and selling way worst than derscribed, I would avoid because of that

Please, in the future, try to post in the format from post #1, so that it is searchable for the others, so that we do not authenticate twice the same bag


----------



## cajumarc

Hello,
I bid on this bag and would like to know if evrything is OK before paying.
Thanks in advance.

Item : YSL small mala mala
Listing N° :140542576876
Seller : ritousinka
Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140542576876&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:FR:1123


----------



## windy55

windy55 said:


> Hi - I need some help with this one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> name:Auth YSL Rive Gauche Medium Size Ivory
> seller:missko
> number:
> link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missko/items/AUTH_YSL_RIVE_GAUCHE_MEDIUM_SIZE__IVORY_


 
*Left out the number: 9835090*


----------



## vesna

windy55 said:


> *Left out the number: 9835090*



Hi, we would  need more photos - inner tag from the back, under the zipper head engraving, side strap with Yves saint laurent embossed


----------



## iwantlvbags

Hi, is this real bag? Thanks!

name: YSL Black Logo Tote
seller: -private seller-
number: - NA -
link: pictures


----------



## iwantlvbags

Added pic of the bag. Help coming from hopefully


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2563ab3e79
THANKS A TON!!!!! 
i just bought a fake that i had to send back so i want to be 1000% sure this time!!


----------



## bubbleloba

sarag505 said:


> Here are additional photos of the tag. Thank you *bubbleloba*



Authentic!


----------



## vesna

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2563ab3e79
> THANKS A TON!!!!!
> i just bought a fake that i had to send back so i want to be 1000% sure this time!!



this is authentic Rive Gauche from sweet tPF-er, finally some confidence on ebay


----------



## Ellie Belle

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2563ab3e79
> THANKS A TON!!!!!
> i just bought a fake that i had to send back so i want to be 1000% sure this time!!


VESNA!!! THANK YOU!! i bought it immediately!!! she even lowered the price for me!


----------



## ladybaby78

hi i have a question.  there is a muse from the 2007 collection with the following measurements: 
*Measurements:* 
*Length:* 17""
*Height:* 13""
*Depth:* 6""
*Drop:* 0""

The seller said its a Medium muse.  Those measurements seem close to the O/S now i am confused of what size to expect?  Have measurements changed over the years?  Is this "medium" size the new "o/s" or Large?

Thanks!


----------



## iwantlvbags

hi ladies just  wanting to know why my request in post 3678 was not seen. Please let me know what is needed or if there's not something OK. Just worried... not usually go to the YSL thread here, thanks...


----------



## vesna

Ellie Belle said:


> VESNA!!! THANK YOU!! i bought it immediately!!! she even lowered the price for me!


 

wooooow, I envy you so much !!!  I have a large brown glazed one and it is PERFECT for work. For going out, I have a large ivory and found it too big, but I am so in love with it. 

you got yourself the best bag ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is such a sweet tPF-er


----------



## vesna

iwantlvbags said:


> hi ladies just wanting to know why my request in post 3678 was not seen. Please let me know what is needed or if there's not something OK. Just worried... not usually go to the YSL thread here, thanks...


 
Hi, it is because all of us here are just owners of various bags, not YSL specialists, so we lack the knowledge about many types. If no one answers, that means that no one is familiar with this bag, that is all. Sorry about that *iwantlvbags*, I am not familiar with this one, I have never  seen it in real life...tag looks OK, but I would not even know what else to ask for

some forums have specialists for that brand who really own a lot and know a lot, we here are helping out what we can


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> hi i have a question. there is a muse from the 2007 collection with the following measurements:
> *Measurements:*
> *Length:* 17""
> *Height:* 13""
> *Depth:* 6""
> *Drop:* 0""
> 
> The seller said its a Medium muse. Those measurements seem close to the O/S now i am confused of what size to expect? Have measurements changed over the years? Is this "medium" size the new "o/s" or Large?
> 
> Thanks!


 
as far as I know Muse measures did not change (or size names) like Easy sis. If you go to reference library which Cosmo opened for each bag with post #1 having precise measures, see which one is closest (looks like oversize to me)

on the other hand fakes have  some off measurements, are you sure the bag is real ?


----------



## ladybaby78

i am not positive but the seller is fashionphile and i believe this seller sells authentic items.  please tell me if im wrong.


----------



## iwantlvbags

vesna said:


> Hi, it is because all of us here are just owners of various bags, not YSL specialists, so we lack the knowledge about many types. If no one answers, that means that no one is familiar with this bag, that is all. Sorry about that *iwantlvbags*, I am not familiar with this one, I have never  seen it in real life...tag looks OK, but I would not even know what else to ask for
> 
> some forums have specialists for that brand who really own a lot and know a lot, we here are helping out what we can



Hi! Thank you so much for time, I appreciate the help and your inputs for the bag. Will try to look for other opinions too somewhere as you say and look for forums with this same tote. Thanks Ms. vesna!


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi ladies,

would you be kind enough to authenticate these please.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_8482wt_1189

thank u xx


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there, here is the picture of the HOT pink patent muse that i wanted to buy,  i just want to be extra carfeul coz for the price of this bag, it needs to be authentic hehe , i need help coz im not al all an expert on authenticating nice bags but i love collecting them!


----------



## skippydoo2010

this is the other picture for authentication:

hope its a real deal, sorry if im so careful on this, this will be my first easy, and i am just lving the easy's so well!


----------



## dallas

chloeheartsme said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> would you be kind enough to authenticate these please.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_8482wt_1189
> 
> thank u xx



These are authentic.


----------



## vesna

skippydoo2010 said:


> this is the other picture for authentication:
> 
> hope its a real deal, sorry if im so careful on this, this will be my first easy, and i am just lving the easy's so well!


 
details look good to me


----------



## sarag505

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so muuch *bubbleloba*


----------



## skippydoo2010

vesna said:


> details look good to me


 
thanks vesna!!!


----------



## cajumarc

cajumarc said:


> Hello,
> I bid on this bag and would like to know if evrything is OK before paying.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item : YSL small mala mala
> Listing N° :140542576876
> Seller : ritousinka
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140542576876&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:FR:1123


 


Hello
I think my post has been missed. Please tell me what you think of the bag !
TIA


----------



## medicbean

hi there, could someone please authenticate these sandals for me

item: YSL TRIBUTE SANDAL RED LEATHER SHOES 105 NEW 37 & 37.5
Listing number: 190470659194
Seller: 88caviar
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-TRIBUTE-S..._Shoes&var=&hash=item7216ca5fee#ht_2174wt_905

thank you!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey ladies! Mind checking this out for me? Thanks! 

Item: YSL Small Tribute Tote
Item #: 180664498163 
Seller: lovelylotus64 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180664498163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## anena7

Hi everyone, could somebody help me to authenticate this bag please?
If Vesna you are around please could you help as you did last time 

*Quote:* 

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL beige patent downtown handbag
*Listing Number:* 250817502502



*Seller:* *sarahles123*
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817502502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Comments:* the seller sent me more pictures, the bag seems a real one. But when I compared the serial number on the tag inside the bag and the serial number on the white tag, they are not the same ;-( 
Last time when I went to the big shopping center in London, I checked an YSL bag and the serial number inside the tag and on the white tag were not the same. Maybe the seller mixed up them. PLEASE HELP ME, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## dallas

medicbean said:


> hi there, could someone please authenticate these sandals for me
> 
> item: YSL TRIBUTE SANDAL RED LEATHER SHOES 105 NEW 37 & 37.5
> Listing number: 190470659194
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-TRIBUTE-S..._Shoes&var=&hash=item7216ca5fee#ht_2174wt_905
> 
> thank you!!



These are authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

KlassicKouture said:


> Hey ladies! Mind checking this out for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Small Tribute Tote
> Item #: 180664498163
> Seller: lovelylotus64
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180664498163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.  I think this is the medium tribute and it's in patent black leather for sure.


----------



## bubbleloba

anena7 said:


> Hi everyone, could somebody help me to authenticate this bag please?
> If Vesna you are around please could you help as you did last time
> 
> *Quote:*
> 
> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL beige patent downtown handbag
> *Listing Number:* 250817502502
> 
> 
> 
> *Seller:* *sarahles123*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817502502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Comments:* the seller sent me more pictures, the bag seems a real one. But when I compared the serial number on the tag inside the bag and the serial number on the white tag, they are not the same ;-(
> Last time when I went to the big shopping center in London, I checked an YSL bag and the serial number inside the tag and on the white tag were not the same. Maybe the seller mixed up them. PLEASE HELP ME, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ANY HELP.



More photos are needed - of the serial number tag and close ups of the zipper pulls.  If the sender sent additional photos, please post them here to help with the authentication process.  

The serial number should match with the paper tag, but I would look at the actual bag photos to determine authenticity since nowadays everything can be faked.


----------



## bubbleloba

cajumarc said:


> Hello
> I think my post has been missed. Please tell me what you think of the bag !
> TIA



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the vintage bags and that's why I didn't respond.  Please wait for someone who can help.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *bubbleloba*!


----------



## vesna

cajumarc said:


> Hello
> I think my post has been missed. Please tell me what you think of the bag !
> TIA


 
sorry, it was not missed, I am just not familiar with the bag myself, and no one else responded...sorry about that


----------



## vesna

KlassicKouture said:


> Hey ladies! Mind checking this out for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Small Tribute Tote
> Item #: 180664498163
> Seller: lovelylotus64
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180664498163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
the details look good to me but I ma not too familiar with this bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Hi everyone, could somebody help me to authenticate this bag please?
> If Vesna you are around please could you help as you did last time
> 
> *Quote:*
> 
> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL beige patent downtown handbag
> *Listing Number:* 250817502502
> 
> 
> 
> *Seller:* *sarahles123*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817502502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Comments:* the seller sent me more pictures, the bag seems a real one. But when I compared the serial number on the tag inside the bag and the serial number on the white tag, they are not the same ;-(
> Last time when I went to the big shopping center in London, I checked an YSL bag and the serial number inside the tag and on the white tag were not the same. Maybe the seller mixed up them. PLEASE HELP ME, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ANY HELP.


 
could you post the other pics as well so that we can see ?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks for taking a look at the auction for me, *vesna*!


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> could you post the other pics as well so that we can see ?



The pictures, thank you very much for your help Vesna


----------



## anena7

anena7 said:


> The pictures, thank you very much for your help Vesna



More pictures


----------



## anena7

bubbleloba said:


> More photos are needed - of the serial number tag and close ups of the zipper pulls.  If the sender sent additional photos, please post them here to help with the authentication process.
> 
> The serial number should match with the paper tag, but I would look at the actual bag photos to determine authenticity since nowadays everything can be faked.



Many thanks for your help, I posted all the pictures I got.


----------



## chubbymexp

bubbleloba said:


> With the addition of the new photos, this one looks authentic!



thanks bubbleloba! sorry for late thanks LOL


----------



## anena7

anena7 said:


> More pictures



Like the picture with the serial number is q bit blur, the seller gave me the number 175887 213317. Thanks again everyone for your help


----------



## chloeheartsme

dallas said:


> These are authentic.




Thanks a lot Dallas, u are a star.


----------



## dallas

^You're welcome.


----------



## Panfilova

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9115656413971602683


----------



## dallas

Panfilova said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9115656413971602683



The angles and poor lighting make it difficult to get a good look at these. Could you please ask the seller for a direct (not taken from above) side on picture taken in daylight?


----------



## kahluamilk

Madadar
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270748177460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_948

Thanks!!


----------



## yoshimax

Hello Ladies,
Please authenticate this Easy for me. Is this the same as the textured style? I asked the seller for more pictures.

Thanks so much as always...

Item Name: ATH YSL Saint Laurent Embossed Easy Bag Ret $1899 WOW
Seller: Semira22
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...42601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1891wt_1063


----------



## Panfilova

dallas said:


> The angles and poor lighting make it difficult to get a good look at these. Could you please ask the seller for a direct (not taken from above) side on picture taken in daylight?


I see it fake 100%, an auth item is absolutely different. i jast want you to say your mind.


----------



## mslove928

Could u please authenticate these YSL patent booties


----------



## dallas

Panfilova said:


> I see it fake 100%, an auth item is absolutely different. i jast want you to say your mind.




I think they are fake but I just wanted to be sure, that's why I asked for better pictures.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Hello. Could you ladies please help authenticate these Tributes:

Item # 110684929582

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...929582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_611wt_1141


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 
Could you please help me authenticate this Belle  Du Jour Clutch?

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Belle du Jour Clutch Bag 
Item No: 130520386160
Seller ID: myrna2604
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...386160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

All help will be much appreciated! I intend on purchasing the clutch at a BIN price so a prompt reply would be excellent 

TIA 
xx


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi Everyone!

I was hoping someone could look at this Rive Gauche for me please.

Seller:   louielou_521
Item:  YSL Rive Gauche Tote
Item No:  140547995935
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Rive...gs_Handbags&hash=item20b950391f#ht_660wt_1139

I was going to ask for more photos (they have no history of bag selling), but if there are any immediate red flags I won't bother.

Thank you!!


----------



## dallas

ebayBAGS said:


> Hello. Could you ladies please help authenticate these Tributes:
> 
> Item # 110684929582
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...929582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_611wt_1141




So far these look okay, but I'd like to see a picture of the sole clearly showing size and logo please.


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Like the picture with the serial number is q bit blur, the seller gave me the number 175887 213317. Thanks again everyone for your help



what happened in the end with serial number on paper tag (not the receipt but paper tag with serial number - the left one on leather tag)..are they matching? The rest looks fine to me...anyone ?


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please authenticate this Easy for me. Is this the same as the textured style? I asked the seller for more pictures.
> 
> Thanks so much as always...
> 
> Item Name: ATH YSL Saint Laurent Embossed Easy Bag Ret $1899 WOW
> Seller: Semira22
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...42601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1891wt_1063



well, details looks OK, I would like to see a photo of under the zipper head engraving...but the seller has a problematic feedback, some not reported defects, very bad communication about any issue....

if you do a search of seller's name on tPF you will see some serious issues like the one from September:

<<<<<<<<<<<<<DO NOT buy from Semira22, the seller has been using other sellers images since 2006, and using the same images with each bag, even though item has been sold.

I have requested this seller for more photos, instead, I recieved a personal attack about buying "cheap" stuff, without saying or stating in anyway that it is 100% GENUINE + MONEY BACK!
please please please be warned. I have emails and links of posts that she has been taking images off from. I will try find the rest, but DO NOT buy from this seller! Ask me for more information if you need. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## vesna

kahluamilk said:


> Madadar
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8177460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_948
> 
> Thanks!!



does not have any bad signs, looks OK to me, but that type of bag is hard to authenticate...is it possible to see the photo of the zipper head bottom side with engraving ?

Also, please post in the format from post #1...it is easier to search authenticated bags...thanks...


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Belle  Du Jour Clutch?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Belle du Jour Clutch Bag
> Item No: 130520386160
> Seller ID: myrna2604
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...386160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> All help will be much appreciated! I intend on purchasing the clutch at a BIN price so a prompt reply would be excellent
> 
> TIA
> xx



Sorry if it is late, but I would not dare, there is not enough photos to say, but anyway, this seller sold a fake Miu Miu bow recently..I would pass..if you do a search of the seller's name on tPF it will come up with fake bag


----------



## carmennnn

vesna said:


> Sorry if it is late, but I would not dare, there is not enough photos to say, but anyway, this seller sold a fake Miu Miu bow recently..I would pass..if you do a search of the seller's name on tPF it will come up with fake bag



Thankyou vesna!! No I have not purchased yet... I said I would not purchase until I got it authenticated, so I should ask for more pictures so I can know for sure? Thankyou so much


----------



## carmennnn

What pictures of the clutch should I ask for in order to get it authenticated?

xx


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> what happened in the end with serial number on paper tag (not the receipt but paper tag with serial number - the left one on leather tag)..are they matching? The rest looks fine to me...anyone ?



Hi Vesna, 

The serial number on the leather tag inside the bag and on the white paper tag are not the same. But last time when you helped me to authenticate with my black patent downtown bag I went to the YSL store and compared a Muse bag and I noticed the same thing, the leather bag and the paper bag didn t have the same number may be the seller mixed them up. When I compared this beige bag with the black I bought a few months ago it seems the same. I think I should wait another advise. Many thanks for your Vesna.


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for authenticating shoes and bags, its saved a lot of us from being scammed on ebay and other auction sites.
can you please authenticate these YSL pumps.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...Shoes&var=&hash=item99ac9a247d#ht_3342wt_1141


----------



## dallas

chloeheartsme said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks so much for authenticating shoes and bags, its saved a lot of us from being scammed on ebay and other auction sites.
> can you please authenticate these YSL pumps.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...Shoes&var=&hash=item99ac9a247d#ht_3342wt_1141



These are authentic, from a reputable seller.


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> What pictures of the clutch should I ask for in order to get it authenticated?
> 
> xx



inner serial number and paper tag with serial number to see if they match


----------



## vesna

Authentication advice: 

Vlad enabled amazing tool - SEARCH - so prior to posting authentication question, do a tPF search for the seller's name, it might come up with problems on other authentication threads (fake bags sold in the past etc), this is quick and easy first information about the seller (I do that check myself for every authentication question posted on YSL thread).


----------



## june79

Hi, ladies,

will you pls authenticate this Roady for me? 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Roady Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 160585429290
Seller: tash00333
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...429290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_617wt_1139


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Hi, ladies,
> 
> will you pls authenticate this Roady for me?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Roady Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 160585429290
> Seller: tash00333
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...429290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_617wt_1139



no red flags here, but I do not know this bag enough to say, sorry, I hope someone else will chip in


----------



## TSquared2

Could someone please authenticate this Besace for me?

Item: Authentic YSL - Navy Besace
Listing Number: 260781555095
Seller: pekie123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260781555095&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank You!


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> well, details looks OK, I would like to see a photo of under the zipper head engraving...but the seller has a problematic feedback, some not reported defects, very bad communication about any issue....
> 
> if you do a search of seller's name on tPF you will see some serious issues like the one from September:
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<DO NOT buy from Semira22, the seller has been using other sellers images since 2006, and using the same images with each bag, even though item has been sold.
> 
> I have requested this seller for more photos, instead, I recieved a personal attack about buying "cheap" stuff, without saying or stating in anyway that it is 100% GENUINE + MONEY BACK!
> please please please be warned. I have emails and links of posts that she has been taking images off from. I will try find the rest, but DO NOT buy from this seller! Ask me for more information if you need. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Thanks.... I actually decided not to bid on this bag as I too have a weird feeling about the seller. I asked for more photos and she said that she already took all the photos to represent the bag. I asked for the zipper head, the interior since she used paper to cover the one and only interior shot. Basically, I didn't feel right with her and your response confirmed it. So thank you very much.


----------



## j'adore_richie

june79 said:


> Hi, ladies,
> 
> will you pls authenticate this Roady for me?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Roady Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 160585429290
> Seller: tash00333
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...429290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_617wt_1139



I wouldn't bid on this; the photos were taken from an ioffer listing.


----------



## j'adore_richie

Hiya

Could I get help with this overseas bag, please?

Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Yves Saint Laurent PYTHON leather bag 
seller: 3765953
number: 250819410111
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250819410111&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

serial number: 






Also can someone chime in about whether it's real python or embossed? It looks more like embossed to me (?).

thank you so much!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 
The seller of the YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch has provided me with additional pictures of the item. I asked for the serial number that was inside the clutch but she said she couldn't find it? Any idea of where this serial number might be located on the clutch or if it has one altogether?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Belle du Jour Clutch Bag
Item No: 130520386160
Seller ID: myrna2604

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...386160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156









Any help will be much appreciated!!

TIA 
xx


----------



## ndin

hi ladies pls help me with this. thank u! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent SAC Muse two Schwarz/Grau, neu
Item #: 190530914548 
Seller:*hy-flote* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yves-Saint-Laure...914548?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2c5c8708f4


----------



## carmennnn

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> The seller of the YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch has provided me with additional pictures of the item. I asked for the serial number that was inside the clutch but she said she couldn't find it? Any idea of where this serial number might be located on the clutch or if it has one altogether?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Belle du Jour Clutch Bag
> Item No: 130520386160
> Seller ID: myrna2604
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...386160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!!
> 
> TIA
> xx



The seller found the inner serial number! 







Since they match is it safe to say that it is authentic?

TIA once again, all help will be kindly appreciated!!

xx


----------



## june79

j'adore_richie said:


> I wouldn't bid on this; the photos were taken from an ioffer listing.


Hi, I won this bag. What additional pics I should ask from the seller to make sure that he has this bag and its authentic. I wanted this bag for so long. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

carmennnn said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Belle du Jour Clutch Bag
> Item No: 130520386160
> Seller ID: myrna2604
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...386160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!!
> 
> TIA
> xx



The details look good on this one.


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> The seller found the inner serial number!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they match is it safe to say that it is authentic?
> 
> TIA once again, all help will be kindly appreciated!!
> 
> xx



this all looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> hi ladies pls help me with this. thank u!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent SAC Muse two Schwarz/Grau, neu
> Item #: 190530914548
> Seller:*hy-flote*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yves-Saint-Laure...914548?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2c5c8708f4



looks good to me with all the details


----------



## junglejane

Hi everyone, would someone be so kind as to take a gander at this YSL downtown vichy? 

I don't have an ebay number as it is a private sale. Hope it is still authentic-able as I would love to get this!


----------



## bobbya0601

Item:AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse Bag Off White
Listing Number:250817869129
Seller:bayinsomnia 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817869129&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:Would like your help on this ladies....please authenticate
Thank you!


----------



## junglejane

forgot to attach the pics..


----------



## nashblet

Item: *YSL Rive Gauche Tote Handbag Ombre Hue in Shiny Leather*
Listing Number:140547995935
Seller:*louielou_521*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140547995935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi guys this listing is ending soon can I get one of you YSL experts to authenticate this? I have never own a YSL bag before so I have no clue on how to spot a fake!


----------



## bubbleloba

bobbya0601 said:


> Item:AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse Bag Off White
> Listing Number:250817869129
> Seller:bayinsomnia
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817869129&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:Would like your help on this ladies....please authenticate
> Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## bobbya0601

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:YSL Leather Muse Two Tri-Color
item number:120725772088
seller:whitetiger_2010
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120725772088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
hi please authenticate this bag for me. thanks in advance!


----------



## lenat

item name:NWOT Yves Saint Laurent Silver Small Sac Downtown Bag
item number:250817287922
seller:dreamclosetli
link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...287922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3835wt_907

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The auction ends tomorrow! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

lenat said:


> item name:NWOT Yves Saint Laurent Silver Small Sac Downtown Bag
> item number:250817287922
> seller:dreamclosetli
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...287922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3835wt_907
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The auction ends tomorrow! Thanks in advance!



This is an authentic mini downtown, not the small.  You may want to ask the seller to confirm the measurements again.


----------



## jujuto

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:YSL Leather Muse Two Tri-Color
> item number:120725772088
> seller:whitetiger_2010
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120725772088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> hi please authenticate this bag for me. thanks in advance!



Hi,
This Muse II is 100% authentic.


----------



## vesna

nashblet said:


> Item: *YSL Rive Gauche Tote Handbag Ombre Hue in Shiny Leather*
> Listing Number:140547995935
> Seller:*louielou_521*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140547995935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi guys this listing is ending soon can I get one of you YSL experts to authenticate this? I have never own a YSL bag before so I have no clue on how to spot a fake!


 
I am so sorry this comes late, it is a genuine glazed Rive Gauche, similar to what I have...did you win ?


----------



## vesna

junglejane said:


> forgot to attach the pics..


 
Hi, please ask seller for close-up photo of the front of inner leather tag and paper tag with serial number on it (she photographed just care cards, not the actual model card with serial number) to compare to leather tag with serial number (her last photo)


----------



## vesna

bobbya0601 said:


> Item:AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse Bag Off White
> Listing Number:250817869129
> Seller:bayinsomnia
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817869129&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:Would like your help on this ladies....please authenticate
> Thank you!


 
authentic, sweet Muse


----------



## happy4ever

Could someone please authenticate this Muse Two for me?

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO CROCK MOC BAG
Listing Number: 120714630174
Seller: superdeal419
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1b27141e

Thank You!


----------



## ndin

hi ladies, pls help me with this bag, tia! 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/screenshot20110519at120.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/screenshot20110519at120.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/screenshot20110519at120.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/ysla.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/ysl015.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/screenshot20110519at120.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/screenshot20110519at120.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/ysl012.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/ysl013.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/ysl014.jpg/


----------



## bubbleloba

ndin said:


> hi ladies, pls help me with this bag, tia!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/screenshot20110519at120.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/screenshot20110519at120.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/screenshot20110519at120.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/ysla.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/ysl015.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/screenshot20110519at120.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/screenshot20110519at120.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/ysl012.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/ysl013.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/ysl014.jpg/



I couldn't quite make out the serial number, can you get a clearer photo?  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

happy4ever said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Muse Two for me?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO CROCK MOC BAG
> Listing Number: 120714630174
> Seller: superdeal419
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YVES-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1b27141e
> 
> Thank You!



I would say that it looks good, but I would like others to confirm, we have few members very knowledgable about multicolor Muse II


----------



## cajumarc

cajumarc said:


> Hello
> I think my post has been missed. Please tell me what you think of the bag !
> TIA


 
Hello again 

Does anyone know where I could get this YSL bag authenticated on the web?
My Poupette, Caroldiva or is there someone else specialised in YSL you could recommend ? I need to know if it s guenine before leaving feedback.

Thanks !


----------



## TBirdtoo

Item: Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Large-Leather-Dome-Satchel
Seller:  dialarules10 
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159ca9f44

Please let me know if this authentic and do you know if I can buy a lock and key somewhere and if so what the cost is?

Thank you so much!  Much appreciated


----------



## bubbleloba

TBirdtoo said:


> Item: Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Large-Leather-Dome-Satchel
> Seller:  dialarules10
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159ca9f44
> 
> Please let me know if this authentic and do you know if I can buy a lock and key somewhere and if so what the cost is?
> 
> Thank you so much!  Much appreciated



Additional photos are needs - close ups of the zipper pulls, serial number tag, etc.  As for getting a replacement lock and key, you can try any YSL boutique.


----------



## vesna

cajumarc said:


> Hello again
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get this YSL bag authenticated on the web?
> My Poupette, Caroldiva or is there someone else specialised in YSL you could recommend ? I need to know if it s guenine before leaving feedback.
> 
> Thanks !


both of those will do it for charge, I do not any other


----------



## emilyenglish

Hello! I'm still on the hunt for a muse, could someone please look at this for me
Item:Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse - Large' Leather Dome Satchel
Listing number:280679325508
Seller:dialarules10
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280679325508&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Thank you!


----------



## emilyenglish

Whoops, just seen that someone has asked about the same bag! Sorry!
Ignore me!


----------



## jujuto

*BEWARE !* *The pictures of my Easy were stolen !*

Item: AUTH ysl navy blue patent skin easy bag
Listing Number: 120727222591
Seller: cherrycokeyi
Link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120727222591


----------



## emilyenglish

TBirdtoo said:


> Item: Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Large-Leather-Dome-Satchel
> Seller:  dialarules10
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159ca9f44
> 
> Please let me know if this authentic and do you know if I can buy a lock and key somewhere and if so what the cost is?
> 
> Thank you so much!  Much appreciated



Please read the sellers feedback about this bag. She's already tried to sell this but the buyer said the bag was allegedly fake.


----------



## vesna

emilyenglish said:


> Please read the sellers feedback about this bag. She's already tried to sell this but the buyer said the bag was allegedly fake.


 
I just saw that when I went to see what was happening here, posted a photo of oversized, other photos are different size, I went to goofbay to see seller's history, and saw that she sold it on May 3 and now again ? and on the top of it last buyer posted that it was a fake. I am just interested why did that buyer post positive feedback (because she was refunded quickly ?), should give some pointer - at least neutral, so that others have a reson to check it out, no one reads positive feedback thoroughly)


----------



## TBirdtoo

Thank you EmilyEnglish!


----------



## cajumarc

Hello
Could you please tell me it this bag is guenine before I pay ? TIA

Item : YSL La Boheme
N° :230621708302
Seller : skiloup

Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230621708302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## vesna

cajumarc said:


> Hello
> Could you please tell me it this bag is guenine before I pay ? TIA
> 
> Item : YSL La Boheme
> N° :230621708302
> Seller : skiloup
> 
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230621708302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



looks good to me


----------



## cajumarc

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 

Great !  

Thanks for answering so quickly.

Have a good day !


----------



## abi319

Item; YSL Roady
Seller:atlantichome
item#:370510712317

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=IyUTuOPn55HXOpEQtTZHjCtyYz4%3D#ht_3626wt_908

Impulse buy--just won this, hoping its authentic. Can you help me authenticate please before I pay? TIA!


----------



## vesna

abi319 said:


> Item; YSL Roady
> Seller:atlantichome
> item#:370510712317
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=IyUTuOPn55HXOpEQtTZHjCtyYz4%3D#ht_3626wt_908
> 
> Impulse buy--just won this, hoping its authentic. Can you help me authenticate please before I pay? TIA!



I think it is authentic, perhaps *Jujuto* will chime in because she has similar


----------



## abi319

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic, perhaps *Jujuto* will chime in because she has similar


Thank you Vesna! Much appreciated!!


----------



## vesna

abi319 said:


> Thank you Vesna! Much appreciated!!



such a pretty bag


----------



## jujuto

Please Vesna and Bubble, can you tell me if this Muse briefcase is authentic or not ?
Thanks in advance. 

link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140544768523&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

jujuto said:


> Please Vesna and Bubble, can you tell me if this Muse briefcase is authentic or not ?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140544768523&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT



I'm 99% certain it's authentic, but please ask the seller to post a photo of the serial number tag just to make sure.  Thanks and good luck.


----------



## theclassic

*Item:* YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT - BROWN WALLET W/ BRACELET STRAP
*Listing Number:* 350459810040
*Seller:* thededication

*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350459810040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Comments:* TIA!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Please Vesna and Bubble, can you tell me if this Muse briefcase is authentic or not ?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140544768523&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


 
This is an authentic briefcase. All details point to authentic Muse briefcase. V


----------



## ladybaby78

please authenticate!


----------



## ladybaby78

more pics!


----------



## ladybaby78

one more pic


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> one more pic



I am sorry, I can not see a thnig,images are too small and I can not make them bigger. Can you please, try some other way of uploading them (I know it is tricky ), but there is something fishy with the tag, we really need them much bigger


----------



## bubbleloba

ladybaby78 said:


> more pics!



The pictures are too small.  But I agree with *vesna* that this looks like a fake bag.  The shape looks off too.


----------



## emilyenglish

Could someone look at this for me please

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather Muse Bag 
Item number:170644277610
Seller:shawnvic71
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644277610

Thank you ladies!


----------



## tygerlyn

Fingers crossed for this one...

Item: Small Downtown in navy suede	
Listing Number: 330568554441
Seller: bluespain00 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf76bd7c9
Comments: Not sure what is needed to authenticate. A YSL Downtown has been on my wishlist forever and I've finally gotten close to what I need to get one. Could someone authenticate please?


----------



## bubbleloba

emilyenglish said:


> Could someone look at this for me please
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather Muse Bag
> Item number:170644277610
> Seller:shawnvic71
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644277610
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

tygerlyn said:


> Fingers crossed for this one...
> 
> Item: Small Downtown in navy suede
> Listing Number: 330568554441
> Seller: bluespain00
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf76bd7c9
> Comments: Not sure what is needed to authenticate. A YSL Downtown has been on my wishlist forever and I've finally gotten close to what I need to get one. Could someone authenticate please?



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag.  The other details look OK so far.


----------



## emilyenglish

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


Yay! Thank You!


----------



## theclassic

Reposting because I didn't hear back- any thoughts? Thanks!:

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT - BROWN WALLET W/ BRACELET STRAP
Listing Number: 350459810040
Seller: thededication

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: TIA!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## bubbleloba

theclassic said:


> Reposting because I didn't hear back- any thoughts? Thanks!:
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT - BROWN WALLET W/ BRACELET STRAP
> Listing Number: 350459810040
> Seller: thededication
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: TIA!!! I really appreciate it!



It says the posting expired...


----------



## theclassic

bubbleloba said:


> It says the posting expired...


 

That is so strange, here is the link again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350459810040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I am faily new to the forum, am I posting wrong? Thanks!


----------



## tygerlyn

Thanks Bubbleloba. Here is the photo of the serial number. Does it look good?


----------



## ladybaby78

sorry how about these pics

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440016.jpg?width=475&height=337 

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440015.jpg?width=475&height=348

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440014.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440014.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440013.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440012.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440011.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440010.jpg?width=475&height=356

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440009.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440007.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440005.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440001.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440002.jpg

http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440004.jpg


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> sorry how about these pics
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440016.jpg?width=475&height=337
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440015.jpg?width=475&height=348
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440014.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440014.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440013.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440012.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440011.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.co.../1964/13061798440010.jpg?width=475&height=356
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440009.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440007.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440005.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440001.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440002.jpg
> 
> http://auctionsound.s3.amazonaws.com/clients/isolditct0143/inventory/1964/thumbs/13061798440004.jpg



 some photos  I see well, some are still too small, but the leather tag is all wrong


----------



## cathybscloset

Please authenticate! Thank you!

*Item*: Brown Leather YSL Muse
*Photos*: 
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000441-1.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000445.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000441.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000435.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000433.jpg


----------



## truestar

I bought a YSL in a second hand store but i'm not sure if it's a real or a fake YSL. So I hope you can help me out. Thanks!
Here are some pictures from the bag:


----------



## tygerlyn

Probably also helps if I include the original listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf76bd7c9



tygerlyn said:


> Thanks Bubbleloba. Here is the photo of the serial number. Does it look good?


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Please authenticate! Thank you!
> 
> *Item*: Brown Leather YSL Muse
> *Photos*:
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000441-1.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000445.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000441.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000435.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/curryen/P1000433.jpg


 
please post photo of the front of leather tag as well as under zipper head engraving


----------



## vesna

truestar said:


> I bought a YSL in a second hand store but i'm not sure if it's a real or a fake YSL. So I hope you can help me out. Thanks!
> Here are some pictures from the bag:


 
looks good to me


----------



## bubbleloba

tygerlyn said:


> Probably also helps if I include the original listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Yves-Saint-...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf76bd7c9



This is an authentic small downtown.


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> some photos  I see well, some are still too small, but the leather tag is all wrong


thank you


----------



## perse

Pls authenticate this YSL, thx in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR..._s_Handbags&hash=item2eb549bccb#ht_1212wt_905


----------



## vesna

perse said:


> Pls authenticate this YSL, thx in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR..._s_Handbags&hash=item2eb549bccb#ht_1212wt_905


----------



## perse

vesna said:


>



Thank you vesna


----------



## cherrycoco

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this purse?
I recently purchased it from 2nd market, and just want to make sure with you guys for the authenticity!

-Model: Muse Large
-Color: Off white?? or Ivory?? (I'm not sure...)

I greatly appreciate for looking at it.

Thank you,

*P.S - I'll add more pics right after this!


----------



## cherrycoco

cherrycoco said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this purse?
> I recently purchased it from 2nd market, and just want to make sure with you guys for the authenticity!
> 
> -Model: Muse Large
> -Color: Off white?? or Ivory?? (I'm not sure...)
> 
> I greatly appreciate for looking at it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> *P.S - I'll add more pics right after this!



Here is some more pics...
and it is just regular Gold Hardware, I think...


----------



## cherrycoco

cherrycoco said:


> Here is some more pics...
> and it is just regular Gold Hardware, I think...



Last one...

Thank you alot!


----------



## bubbleloba

cherrycoco said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this purse?
> I recently purchased it from 2nd market, and just want to make sure with you guys for the authenticity!
> 
> -Model: Muse Large
> -Color: Off white?? or Ivory?? (I'm not sure...)
> 
> I greatly appreciate for looking at it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> *P.S - I'll add more pics right after this!



Everything checks out.  It's an authentic large ivory muse.


----------



## cherrycoco

bubbleloba said:


> Everything checks out.  It's an authentic large ivory muse.


Thank you soooooooo much, bubbleloba~!


----------



## amjshopgirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68525&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

does anyone know what this bag is? how old is it? how to read ysl serial numbers? 

what is this bag really worth?


thanks!!


----------



## vesna

cherrycoco said:


> Last one...
> 
> Thank you alot!



such a beautiful bag, I envy you so much


----------



## tep03

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Downtown bag? The seller said the bag is several years old. She has emailed me some additional photos which are below. Thanks in advance!

Item:  Genuine Black Leather Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag 
Listing Number: 370512997536
Seller: yakin27
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370512997536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## etagaya

Hello! 
I'm on the market for a Muse Two. Please could you help with these two listings?

1. 
Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO NAVY BLUE CROC NEW**DISCONTINUED
Listing Number: 180673997271
Seller: mike-4589
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a110269d7#ht_500wt_1146

2. 
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag Black Grey
Listing Number: 300560787939
Seller: bellsandknobson
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item45fad1a9e3#ht_500wt_1146

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## kayprot

hi! please help authenticate this:

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN BAG
Listing Number: 250826633823
Seller: andy_899

Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250826633823#ht_1210wt_936

additional pics:


----------



## vesna

kayprot said:


> hi! please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN BAG
> Listing Number: 250826633823
> Seller: andy_899
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250826633823#ht_1210wt_936
> 
> additional pics:



hi, the tag is not genuine, sorry


----------



## vesna

tep03 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Downtown bag? The seller said the bag is several years old. She has emailed me some additional photos which are below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Genuine Black Leather Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag
> Listing Number: 370512997536
> Seller: yakin27
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370512997536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



this does not look good at all, tag is off


----------



## vesna

etagaya said:


> Hello!
> I'm on the market for a Muse Two. Please could you help with these two listings?
> 
> 1.
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO NAVY BLUE CROC NEW**DISCONTINUED
> Listing Number: 180673997271
> Seller: mike-4589
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a110269d7#ht_500wt_1146
> 
> 2.
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag Black Grey
> Listing Number: 300560787939
> Seller: bellsandknobson
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item45fad1a9e3#ht_500wt_1146
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



these are tough to authenticate, the first looks fishy to me

actually for both we would need more photos, side lather, middle metal foot close-up, inner leather tag good close-ups, bottom of an inner  zipper pull engraving, back of the leather tag with serial number and if papers exist, compare to serial number on paper tag (the left part of serial number has to match)....sorry so many pics needed because these are faked so much


----------



## kayprot

thank you, vesna


----------



## agilver

Quote: YSL Vanity
Item:100%Authentic YSL grey mastic calfskin large bowler bag

Listing Number: 280673078228
Seller: mango7only
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JglDqZA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comments: Even though the seller said that she bought it from BeyondTheRack, she didn't provide me any other information such as receipt and dust bag. Also, she changed purchased website name; she said it was from Gilt before I bidded but changed it to BTR later. She guarantees its authenticity but I still have little doubt.
This is my first YSL so I am not sure but the zipper doesn't work smoothly as my other high-end ones like Marc Jacobs collection, Dior or Gucci. 
Please verify this for me. Thank you !!!


----------



## bubbleloba

tep03 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Downtown bag? The seller said the bag is several years old. She has emailed me some additional photos which are below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Genuine Black Leather Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Bag
> Listing Number: 370512997536
> Seller: yakin27
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370512997536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It's a fake.


----------



## bubbleloba

agilver said:


> Quote: YSL Vanity
> Item:100%Authentic YSL grey mastic calfskin large bowler bag
> 
> Listing Number: 280673078228
> Seller: mango7only
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JglDqZA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: Even though the seller said that she bought it from BeyondTheRack, she didn't provide me any other information such as receipt and dust bag. Also, she changed purchased website name; she said it was from Gilt before I bidded but changed it to BTR later. She guarantees its authenticity but I still have little doubt.
> This is my first YSL so I am not sure but the zipper doesn't work smoothly as my other high-end ones like Marc Jacobs collection, Dior or Gucci.
> Please verify this for me. Thank you !!!



I haven't seen this bag before, but please ask the seller for a close up photo of the serial number tag and perhaps the zipper pulls so we can help authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, please could you authenticate the following:

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch NEW
 Listing Number:  300562211532
Seller: surahxephon
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300562211532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate.


----------



## agilver

bubbleloba said:


> I haven't seen this bag before, but please ask the seller for a close up photo of the serial number tag and perhaps the zipper pulls so we can help authenticate. Thanks!


 
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4641.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4644.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4645.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4646.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4664.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4661.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4651.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4650.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4687.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4653.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4681.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4676.jpg

*(serial number)*
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4666.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4658.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4656.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4685.jpg
http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4684.jpg



I am uploading some more photos here. Thank you!


----------



## noah.ma

Hi, can you please help authenticate this Muse? 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Brown Muse BAG
Seller: bzdealsmd's booth 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Brown-Muse-BAG-Pre-Owned/29590123

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

noah.ma said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this Muse?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Brown Muse BAG
> Seller: bzdealsmd's booth
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Brown-Muse-BAG-Pre-Owned/29590123
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Hi, Bonanza allows only 4 photos, and we need more - inner leather tag closeup front and back as well as under the zipper head engraving, also closeup of the front of the bag under the key drum to see imprint on the leather


----------



## vesna

agilver said:


> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4641.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4644.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4645.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4646.jpg
> 
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4664.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4661.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4651.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4650.jpg
> 
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4687.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4653.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4681.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4676.jpg
> 
> *(serial number)*
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4666.jpg
> 
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4658.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4656.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4685.jpg
> http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m485/agilver/DSCN4684.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I am uploading some more photos here. Thank you!


 
this all looks good to me, all tags and YSL details are right


----------



## noah.ma

Hi Vesna, re: Bonanza Muse... if you click on the listing, there are a couple more pics... one of the back of the inner tag, but i've contacted the seller for more. Thanks so much.


----------



## vesna

noah.ma said:


> Hi Vesna, re: Bonanza Muse... if you click on the listing, there are a couple more pics... one of the back of the inner tag, but i've contacted the seller for more. Thanks so much.



hi, yes, I just saw the hidden one with the serial number...it looks good, I would just like tosee the front of the tag and zipper head bottom with engraving (and perhaps front of the bag where imprint is visible under the lock and key)


----------



## etagaya

Thanks for your help earlier, Vesna.

I asked the seller for the additional pics you mentioned, and while she didn't take the exact ones, I do hope these help.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag Black Grey
Listing Number: 300560787939
Seller: bellsandknobson
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...#ht_500wt_1146


----------



## etagaya

Three more:


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Can you look at this bag for me? Thank you so much!!

Vintage camel handbag
vintage*glitz
130526841038
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Vintag...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e640188ce


----------



## noah.ma

Hi, i received some more pics of the Bonanza Muse. they look pretty good to me, but let me know what you think. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

noah.ma said:


> Hi, i received some more pics of the Bonanza Muse. they look pretty good to me, but let me know what you think. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 1416500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416502
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416503



Authentic.


----------



## noah.ma

Yay, you ladies rock. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

etagaya said:


> Three more:


 
I am sorry, this is not an authentic Muse II, that is why she did not send the photos we asked for, these reveal enough


----------



## honeybunch

I think this may have been overlooked. I would be so grateful for your input.

Hi, please could you authenticate the following:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch NEW
Listing Number: 300562211532
Seller: surahxephon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate.


----------



## bmarie11

it seems to be old,   no link,   it's mine.   thanks a bunch!


----------



## bubbleloba

honeybunch said:


> I think this may have been overlooked. I would be so grateful for your input.
> 
> Hi, please could you authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch NEW
> Listing Number: 300562211532
> Seller: surahxephon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate.



The link isn't working.  Can you repost?


----------



## vesna

honeybunch said:


> I think this may have been overlooked. I would be so grateful for your input.
> 
> Hi, please could you authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch NEW
> Listing Number: 300562211532
> Seller: surahxephon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate.




I found it by the number:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300562211532?...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=300562211532&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

it looks authentic to me, *Bubbleoba*, what do you think?


----------



## vesna

bmarie11 said:


> it seems to be old,   no link,   it's mine.   thanks a bunch!



sorry, I am not familiar, I am hoping that someone has the same and will chip in


----------



## charisma85

Item: YSL Mombasa 
Listing Number: 120727593291
Seller: ava060207
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120727593291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What do you think??


----------



## bmarie11

vesna said:


> sorry, I am not familiar, I am hoping that someone has the same and will chip in



thanks for taking a look


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> I found it by the number:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300562211532?...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=300562211532&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> it looks authentic to me, *Bubbleoba*, what do you think?



Looks good to me as well.


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, I just got this bag. To my un-trained eyes it is nice but hope experts can help me. Could someone check it for me, please? If you need more pictures please let me know. Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Handbag Purse
Item Number:230627447733
Seller:discovery18 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Authentic? Thank you!

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Bag (F-23-Ta-19660)
Item Number: 220748160191
Seller: fashionesta-us
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748160191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

scoobiesmomma said:


> Authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Bag (F-23-Ta-19660)
> Item Number: 220748160191
> Seller: fashionesta-us
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748160191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks good so far, but please ask the seller for photos of the zipper pull, serial number tag, and a close up of the YSL logo tag.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good so far, but please ask the seller for photos of the zipper pull, serial number tag, and a close up of the YSL logo tag.



Will do! Thank you!


----------



## bagology

I just received this Muse that I bought on ebay - listing link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1411wt_813

and I think it may be fake.  I've attached photos of the tag and serial number
The serial number looks like it is in reverse order of what it should be.

Could someone authenticate this for me please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

scoobiesmomma said:


> Authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Bag (F-23-Ta-19660)
> Item Number: 220748160191
> Seller: fashionesta-us
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748160191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



this looks good but I have never seen it iRL, I am hoping that someone else will chip in...in the meantime ask the seller if the photos are of the actual bag, and a photo of any inner tag front and back with serial number

I love your wish PS1


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> I just received this Muse that I bought on ebay - listing link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1411wt_813
> 
> and I think it may be fake.  I've attached photos of the tag and serial number
> The serial number looks like it is in reverse order of what it should be.
> 
> Could someone authenticate this for me please?
> Thanks in advance.



I think this is very strange, the front of the tag looks OK but the serial number is off

can you post the zipper head, on the bottom of it there is engraving


----------



## bagology

vesna said:


> I think this is very strange, the front of the tag looks OK but the serial number is off
> 
> can you post the zipper head, on the bottom of it there is engraving




Thanks for looking at this.  Here are some additional pics of the zipper


----------



## vesna

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, I just got this bag. To my un-trained eyes it is nice but hope experts can help me. Could someone check it for me, please? If you need more pictures please let me know. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Handbag Purse
> Item Number:230627447733
> Seller:discovery18
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I am sorry, I am not familiar with the bag, but details look good to me


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> Thanks for looking at this.  Here are some additional pics of the zipper



well all this looks good really...I have bought a Mombasa from a respected seller and serial number was below "Made in Italy", and it iS real indeed with all the papers OK

maybe they do have glitches like these

how do you feel about the bag in general, what about stitches? They do look messy in zipper photo, but maybe it is the angle....outside stitches look good....does it look to you as a high quality bag?


----------



## bagology

vesna said:


> well all this looks good really...I have bought a Mombasa from a respected seller and serial number was below "Made in Italy", and it iS real indeed with all the papers OK
> 
> maybe they do have glitches like these
> 
> how do you feel about the bag in general, what about stitches? They do look messy in zipper photo, but maybe it is the angle....outside stitches look good....does it look to you as a high quality bag?


It does look pretty good otherwise, but this serial number thing is throwing me off.


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> It does look pretty good otherwise, but this serial number thing is throwing me off.



well,  my serial number on mombasa is all reversed, yet it is genuine, that is a good sign


----------



## tjlin2566

vesna said:


> I am sorry, I am not familiar with the bag, but details look good to me



It is fine. I feel the craftsmanship is quite good.
Thank you so much, Ms. Vesna.


----------



## bagology

vesna said:


> well,  my serial number on mombasa is all reversed, yet it is genuine, that is a good sign


Thanks again for your help with this.   I have a white on that I purchased at Neiman's a while ago, but it is away being cleaned right now.  When it comes back I will do a comparison just to be sure.


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> Thanks again for your help with this.   I have a white on that I purchased at Neiman's a while ago, but it is away being cleaned right now.  When it comes back I will do a comparison just to be sure.



where did you send the bag to be cleaned? I am always looking for a reliable place, I have few ivory bags (YSL and Miu Miu).

I was in Boulder  last summer at some conference, and took my nubuck almond Muse II...my god, at that time I did not have any Longchamp Le Pliage tote to bring with me to carry my bag in the rain. Afternoon showers made me leave my pretty "show off )"  bag in my room for full 5 days and carried all my stuff in conference bag...other that summer showers, Boulder is amazing, such a cozy place, I loved every minute there


----------



## bagology

vesna said:


> where did you send the bag to be cleaned? I am always looking for a reliable place, I have few ivory bags (YSL and Miu Miu).
> 
> I was in Boulder  last summer at some conference, and took my nubuck almond Muse II...my god, at that time I did not have any Longchamp Le Pliage tote to bring with me to carry my bag in the rain. Afternoon showers made me leave my pretty "show off )"  bag in my room for full 5 days and carried all my stuff in conference bag...other that summer showers, Boulder is amazing, such a cozy place, I loved every minute there


Lovin My Bags (lovingmybags.com) does an excellent job for cleaning and repair - a little pricey but worth it.


----------



## bagology

bagology said:


> Lovin My Bags (lovingmybags.com) does an excellent job for cleaning and repair - a little pricey but worth it.


Sorry that should have been lovinmybags.com


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> Lovin My Bags (lovingmybags.com) does an excellent job for cleaning and repair - a little pricey but worth it.



thanks a lot, that was my idea too, I use their cleaning products for years now


----------



## bubbleloba

bagology said:


> I just received this Muse that I bought on ebay - listing link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1411wt_813
> 
> and I think it may be fake.  I've attached photos of the tag and serial number
> The serial number looks like it is in reverse order of what it should be.
> 
> Could someone authenticate this for me please?
> Thanks in advance.



The tag looks OK.  Some of the bags do have the serial flip-flopped.  We will need other photos of the lock and key, paper tags, etc. to determine authenticity.


----------



## essiedub

Quote: 
Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y mail cosmetic make up case NIB
Listing Number: 310321607810
Seller:  ali-babe ( Feedback Score Of 3384)  
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7T2tRFA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:  Hi there, I've had a brief chat with Vesna regarding the label inside the YSL Y-mail cosmetic clutch  and now I'd like to do a formal "authentication"   I just received this item.  THank you

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/y-mail-i-think-i-have-all-i-626595-3.html#post19119477

I have taken photos of the tag front and back, and the box label - I have to figure out how to post


----------



## essiedub

essiedub said:


> Quote:
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y mail cosmetic make up case NIB
> Listing Number: 310321607810
> Seller: ali-babe ( Feedback Score Of 3384)
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7T2tRFA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Hi there, I've had a brief chat with Vesna regarding the label inside the YSL Y-mail cosmetic clutch and now I'd like to do a formal "authentication" I just received this item. THank you
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/y-mail-i-think-i-have-all-i-626595-3.html#post19119477
> 
> I have taken photos of the tag front and back, and the box label - I have to figure out how to post


 
Here are the pictures - I was only able to do it through the following link
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1772317916429.2091340.1493711823


----------



## bagology

bubbleloba said:


> The tag looks OK.  Some of the bags do have the serial flip-flopped.  We will need other photos of the lock and key, paper tags, etc. to determine authenticity.


thanks for looking at this as well.  I have attached photos of the lock and key and the care tags that came with it.


----------



## vesna

essiedub said:


> Here are the pictures - I was only able to do it through the following link
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1772317916429.2091340.1493711823



I can not access pictures, try to use "manage attachments" button below the post and attach photos but they have to be a certain size - 150 kb or so.

However, I am convinced that this is a new batch of cosmetic bags, with stripes on the other side of a zipper pull, and newer bags (some styles) do not have Rive gauche any more. I saw the link and I think it is 100% beautifully authentic. It looks gorgeous doesn't it? No one makes patent like YSL.

cheers, Vesna


----------



## essiedub

vesna said:


> I can not access pictures, try to use "manage attachments" button below the post and attach photos but they have to be a certain size - 150 kb or so.
> 
> However, I am convinced that this is a new batch of cosmetic bags, with stripes on the other side of a zipper pull, and newer bags (some styles) do not have Rive gauche any more. I saw the link and I think it is 100% beautifully authentic. It looks gorgeous doesn't it? No one makes patent like YSL.
> 
> cheers, Vesna


 

HI Vesna, WOW you know your YSL!  The back of the zipper pulls do have horizontal stripes (while my Majorelle's don't)  But here's a public link to the pictures - I'm not really good at this. THanks so much!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1772317916429.2091340.1493711823&l=772fde709d


Yes, the patent is something else!


----------



## vesna

essiedub said:


> HI Vesna, WOW you know your YSL!  The back of the zipper pulls do have horizontal stripes (while my Majorelle's don't)  But here's a public link to the pictures - I'm not really good at this. THanks so much!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1772317916429.2091340.1493711823&l=772fde709d
> 
> 
> Yes, the patent is something else!



the same as mine, just that slight difference, number is same, it is authentic


----------



## chubby1

Hi everyone--

This is a bag recently purchased off of eBay.  The pictures are of the actual bag I received.  The seller is quite reputable, but I just like to be sure.  Thank you!

Item: YSL perforated roady
Number: 200608658844
Seller: chaneljunkie80
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_558wt_1139


----------



## vesna

chubby1 said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> This is a bag recently purchased off of eBay.  The pictures are of the actual bag I received.  The seller is quite reputable, but I just like to be sure.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL perforated roady
> Number: 200608658844
> Seller: chaneljunkie80
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_558wt_1139



great bag, as far as I can tell is it authentic


----------



## bagology

bagology said:


> thanks for looking at this as well. I have attached photos of the lock and key and the care tags that came with it.


 

Any thoughts on these additional images of the bronze muse?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

bagology said:


> Any thoughts on these additional images of the bronze muse?  Thanks in advance.



Looks good.  Did the seller include a photo of the paper tag as well?


----------



## bagology

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good.  Did the seller include a photo of the paper tag as well?


No, they didn't include a photo of the paper tag unfortunately.  I'm guessing they weren't the original owner of the bag.  I did get my white muse back from being cleaned and this bag is identical in terms of size, stitching and general quality.  Based on what you and Vesna have indicated, it seems to be authentic.  I do really like it.  Thanks again to both of you for all your help with this!


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Black-Paten...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aabd5a3fe#ht_500wt_1156

YSL Black Patent Leather High Heel Pumps 37.5 7.5
Seller info
mrquitam


----------



## dallas

monica.s.gal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Black-Paten...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aabd5a3fe#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> YSL Black Patent Leather High Heel Pumps 37.5 7.5
> Seller info
> mrquitam



These look good.


----------



## j'adore_richie

name: 2nd hand YSL BROWN Leather hand Bag
seller: happyus980
number: 160600224006
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2nd-hand-YSL-BR...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256484f106

I'm sceptical because they had a fake Balenciaga listed


----------



## vesna

j'adore_richie said:


> name: 2nd hand YSL BROWN Leather hand Bag
> seller: happyus980
> number: 160600224006
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2nd-hand-YSL-BR...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256484f106
> 
> I'm sceptical because they had a fake Balenciaga listed



you are right to be skeptical, this is a fake muse, tag is off completely


----------



## vesna

bagology said:


> No, they didn't include a photo of the paper tag unfortunately.  I'm guessing they weren't the original owner of the bag.  I did get my white muse back from being cleaned and this bag is identical in terms of size, stitching and general quality.  Based on what you and Vesna have indicated, it seems to be authentic.  I do really like it.  Thanks again to both of you for all your help with this!



great, I am happy to her that


----------



## j'adore_richie

vesna said:


> you are right to be skeptical, this is a fake muse, tag is off completely


 
wow, thank you!!!


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...011451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Auth. YSL Tribtoo Blk Leather Platform Slingback Shoes

Seller info
esposadelarry 

thank you in advance you guys are so awesome!


----------



## dallas

monica.s.gal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...011451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Auth. YSL Tribtoo Blk Leather Platform Slingback Shoes
> 
> Seller info
> esposadelarry
> 
> thank you in advance you guys are so awesome!



These look good.


----------



## vesna

j'adore_richie said:


> wow, thank you!!!



you are welcome


----------



## AlinaKobrina

Please help
Just paid and hope this YSL auth
Not big deal, just 500$ but don't like to be fool
Its my 5th pair and I hope auth, I was looking for torq sole tribtoo very hard
Why I always ask after paid? I'm really strange ))

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Tribtoo Tribute Pump 36.5

Ebay Item: 220796699995
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...99995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_8617wt_1141
Seller info
etohji


----------



## AlinaKobrina

AlinaKobrina said:


> Please help
> Just paid and hope this YSL auth
> Not big deal, just 500$ but don't like to be fool
> Its my 5th pair and I hope auth, I was looking for torq sole tribtoo very hard
> Why I always ask after paid? I'm really strange ))
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Tribtoo Tribute Pump 36.5
> 
> Ebay Item: 220796699995
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...99995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_8617wt_1141
> Seller info
> etohji


I was confused by a thread (blue color)
On authentic- white - http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=592060&d=1226431461


----------



## dallas

AlinaKobrina said:


> Please help
> Just paid and hope this YSL auth
> Not big deal, just 500$ but don't like to be fool
> Its my 5th pair and I hope auth, I was looking for torq sole tribtoo very hard
> Why I always ask after paid? I'm really strange ))
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Tribtoo Tribute Pump 36.5
> 
> Ebay Item: 220796699995
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...99995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_8617wt_1141
> Seller info
> etohji



These are authentic.


----------



## Panfilova

sorry, it is noy to this theme, but WHERE  to find YSL tribute or tribtoo Chemise????? ligt blue tribute or tribtoo online??????????????????????/


----------



## Panfilova

alinakobrina said:


> i was confused by a thread (blue color)
> on authentic- white - http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=592060&d=1226431461


&#1054;&#1085;&#1080; &#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; 100% &#1074;&#1099; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;?


----------



## AlinaKobrina

Panfilova said:


> &#1054;&#1085;&#1080; &#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; 100% &#1074;&#1099; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;?


&#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; , Panfilova!
&#1071; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1053;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1091; &#1074; &#1058;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1086;
&#1052;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089;&#1084;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;, &#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086;- &#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1099;&#1077;
&#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103;-&#1090;&#1086;
&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; YSL &#1080;&#1079; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1086;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099; &#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1079; &#1055;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;, &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; 2-4 &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103;&#1094; &#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090; &#1074; &#1055;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1078;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;, &#1103; &#1091; &#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072; 2 &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1099;, &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074; &#1073;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1077; (&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1089; &#1092;&#1088;&#1080




Dallas, Thank you!


----------



## vesna

AlinaKobrina said:


> &#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; , Panfilova!
> &#1071; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1053;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1091; &#1074; &#1058;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1086;
> &#1052;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089;&#1084;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;, &#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086;- &#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1099;&#1077;
> &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103;-&#1090;&#1086;
> &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; YSL &#1080;&#1079; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1086;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099; &#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1079; &#1055;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;, &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; 2-4 &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103;&#1094; &#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090; &#1074; &#1055;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1078;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;, &#1103; &#1091; &#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072; 2 &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1099;, &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074; &#1073;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1077; (&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1089; &#1092;&#1088;&#1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas, Thank you!


 
welcome *Alina* and *Panfilova*, great to have more of us who love YSL here !!!!  Just be careful with advertizing sellers here,  moderators will  delete the post if they see buying and selling topic.


----------



## Panfilova

alinakobrina said:


> &#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; , panfilova!
> &#1071; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1053;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1091; &#1074; &#1058;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1086;
> &#1052;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089;&#1084;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;, &#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086;- &#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1099;&#1077;
> &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103;-&#1090;&#1086;
> &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1102;&#1090; ysl &#1080;&#1079; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1086;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099; &#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1079; &#1055;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;, &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; 2-4 &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103;&#1094; &#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090; &#1074; &#1055;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1078;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;, &#1103; &#1091; &#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072; 2 &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1099;, &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074; &#1073;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1077; (&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1089; &#1092;&#1088;&#1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dallas, thank you!


&#1074;&#1099; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1077;?


----------



## lanvin

name: YSL 2010/11 Autumn Winter Y Cone Continental Zip Purse
seller: sa9302
item number: 180678019368
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-2010-11-A...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item2a113fc928

item: YSL woman's scarf
seller:hwha5384 
number:200616139361
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Womens-Scarf-/200616139361?pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item2eb5a75a61

thanks in advance


----------



## Athnamas.

Hello there, 

I have recently bought a pair of YSL heels at 200 euros, which is about $280 Canadian dollars. Although it was a reputable second hand store in Paris specializing in luxury brands, I visited the Harrods in London today and asked if they Tribute heels have ever been made with the clasp in the front. I was assured that the answer was "No." and that if they do, they are probably a replica. I have also not been able to find a single picture on the internet of the style.

I am still hopeful of the authenticity of these heels, since the quality seems to be on par with the ones I've seen and tried on at Harrods today, and the packaging is identical. 

The label on the box reads:
"(barcode) 8025424191
178516 C1TA0 1000
VERA 150 SLING
KID MOON/KID SCAMOCIATO
Black 37"

There is no authenticity card, or cloth bags (only plastic bags). Comes with a little baggie containing extra heel parts.

They are mostly suede, with patent strap and top of toe part.

Can anyone please tell me if I've just gotten a really good deal on a pair of authentic YSL, or paid way too much for a second hand pair of YSL replicas?

This is the link to the photos, please take a look!

http://Athnamas.blog.ca/

Thank you so much!


----------



## denises

name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent beautiful muse leather wallet
seller: kmajgier 
item number: 130530447664
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e64389130


----------



## ndin

Hi ladies, pls help me with this, tia! 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dsc04831k.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/dsc04834v.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dsc04838ym.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/dsc04840.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/dsc04842m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/dsc04844.jpg/


----------



## vesna

denises said:


> name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent beautiful muse leather wallet
> seller: kmajgier
> item number: 130530447664
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e64389130



it is genuine, it is also professionaly cleaned


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> Hi ladies, pls help me with this, tia!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dsc04831k.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/dsc04834v.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dsc04838ym.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/dsc04840.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/dsc04842m.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/dsc04844.jpg/


----------



## mona_lise

Hello sweet authenticators!
A few months ago I bought a vintage Saint Laurent Rive Gauche shirt and I wanted to know if you were able to authenticate it. 
If so, I'll upload the pictures ASAP!
Thank you anyway for your answer!!


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!

Item: YSL MUSE bag EUC
Listing Number: 320713133778
Seller: butterfly-17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-bag-EUC-/320713133778
Comments:


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Over Sized bag New
Listing Number: 190543674157
Seller: 2001pumpkin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Leather-Over-Sized-bag-New-/190543674157
Comments:


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Bag Black
Listing Number: 200618180830
Seller: chapp203 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Large-Muse-Bag-Black-/200618180830
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...Muse-Leather-Over-Sized-bag-New-/190543674157Comments:


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE CHOCOLATE BROWN MUSE $1700
Listing Number: 120735976702
Seller: finer*designer*consigners
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-LARGE-CHOCOLATE-BROWN-MUSE-1700-/120735976702
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...aurent-YSL-Large-Muse-Bag-Black-/200618180830Comments:


----------



## VCHIK

Hi, I need help authenticating the following.  TIA!
name:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent beautiful gold chain hobo bag
listing number:  130530477848
seller:  kmajgier
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e64390718


----------



## vesna

mona_lise said:


> Hello sweet authenticators!
> A few months ago I bought a vintage Saint Laurent Rive Gauche shirt and I wanted to know if you were able to authenticate it.
> If so, I'll upload the pictures ASAP!
> Thank you anyway for your answer!!



sorry, I would know anything about clothes authenticity, I buy sometimes vintage YSL but from a trusted seller on ebay so I know she has authentic for certain


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE bag EUC
> Listing Number: 320713133778
> Seller: butterfly-17
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-bag-EUC-/320713133778
> Comments:



hi, it looks good, just ask the seller for photos of inner leather tag - front and back please


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Over Sized bag New
> Listing Number: 190543674157
> Seller: 2001pumpkin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Leather-Over-Sized-bag-New-/190543674157
> Comments:



woa, authentic Muse, looks like a stingray ????


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE CHOCOLATE BROWN MUSE $1700
> Listing Number: 120735976702
> Seller: finer*designer*consigners
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-LARGE-CHOCOLATE-BROWN-MUSE-1700-/120735976702
> Comments:


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate the following item? TIA!
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Bag Black
> Listing Number: 200618180830
> Seller: chapp203
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Large-Muse-Bag-Black-/200618180830
> Comments:



looks good to me


----------



## hohoho

Anybody know where I can find patent easy bags on sale? Thanks.


----------



## hohoho

hohoho said:


> Anybody know where I can find patent easy bags on sale? Thanks.


Could mods delete above post? Can't seem to delete it myself. I posted on a wrong thread. Thanks.


----------



## jen_sparro

mona_lise said:


> Hello sweet authenticators!
> A few months ago I bought a vintage Saint Laurent Rive Gauche shirt and I wanted to know if you were able to authenticate it.
> If so, I'll upload the pictures ASAP!
> Thank you anyway for your answer!!



Hi Mona  If you go to the wardrobe section, post your pictures on the 'athenticate this' thread. The girls over there can help you out!


----------



## mona_lise

vesna said:


> sorry, I would know anything about clothes  authenticity, I buy sometimes vintage YSL but from a trusted seller on  ebay so I know she has authentic for certain





jen_sparro said:


> Hi Mona  If you go to the wardrobe section, post your pictures on the 'athenticate this' thread. The girls over there can help you out!



Ok!! Thank you* Jen Sparro* & *Vesna* for your answer! :kiss:
I'll do that!xx


----------



## MissFrannyGlass

Hi,

What about this one:

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK MUSE
Listing Number: 153959 213317
Seller: fashionbabe111
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...H_Handbags&hash=item2564ab6bf7#ht_1623wt_1119
Comments:

Here is another one:

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK MUSE
Listing Number: 
Seller: gosnal
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Muse-Oversiz...aMainFemmes&hash=item2a1155c524#ht_500wt_1134
Comments:

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jacquesjax

Item: 2nd hand YSL BROWN Leather hand Bag
 Listing Number: 160600224006
 Seller: happyus980
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160600224006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi  girls please help me authenticate this muse! 

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

MissFrannyGlass said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about this one:
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK MUSE
> Listing Number: 153959 213317
> Seller: fashionbabe111
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...H_Handbags&hash=item2564ab6bf7#ht_1623wt_1119
> Comments:
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BLACK MUSE
> Listing Number:
> Seller: gosnal
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Muse-Oversiz...aMainFemmes&hash=item2a1155c524#ht_500wt_1134
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



hi, 
1. looks authentic
2. inner leather tag front and back photos would be great to see, and engraving on the bottom of zipper pull


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Item: 2nd hand YSL BROWN Leather hand Bag
> Listing Number: 160600224006
> Seller: happyus980
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160600224006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi  girls please help me authenticate this muse!
> 
> Thanks!



OMG, 65 bids and $500 for fake muse !!! Wow.

I am sorry, the tag is off, and shape, as well as hardware, this is not an authentic muse


----------



## 1fatpet

Hi, could someone please authenticate this for me, please?  Thanks. 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT~BLACK LEATHER MOMBOSA BAG~BLACK HORN
Listing Number: 280692882579
Seller: shopgeneva
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415a997c93


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> OMG, 65 bids and $500 for fake muse !!! Wow.
> 
> I am sorry, the tag is off, and shape, as well as hardware, this is not an authentic muse



Good thing i didnt bid on it! Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

1fatpet said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this for me, please? Thanks.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT~BLACK LEATHER MOMBOSA BAG~BLACK HORN
> Listing Number: 280692882579
> Seller: shopgeneva
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415a997c93


----------



## 1fatpet

vesna said:


>



Thanks, vesna.  The leather on that bag just looked sooo soft and smooshy.


----------



## vesna

1fatpet said:


> Thanks, vesna. The leather on that bag just looked sooo soft and smooshy.


 
it does indeed look amazing, smooth, structured yet smooshy and soft


----------



## ekobt1309

Item: ysl purple muse
Listing Number: 230632411758
Seller:nickcarrie 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7qmZLOU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: got this for my b-day. this will be my first ysl bag.
thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

ekobt1309 said:


> Item: ysl purple muse
> Listing Number: 230632411758
> Seller:nickcarrie
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7qmZLOU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: got this for my b-day. this will be my first ysl bag.
> thanks in advance



looks good


----------



## ekobt1309

looks good
__________________
Vesna 


thank you so much!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Is this some sort of joke? These look like two completely different Besaces? 
YSL Besace
Seller: ironspatula
Item#: 280693379265
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags&hash=item415aa110c1#ht_5728wt_1141


----------



## MissFrannyGlass

vesna said:


> hi,
> 1. looks authentic
> 2. inner leather tag front and back photos would be great to see, and engraving on the bottom of zipper pull



I will ask for additional photos.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Renabean

Name: Vintage YSL
Seller:brooker1949 
ID number: 150617766661
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....766661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Is this some sort of joke? These look like two completely different Besaces?
> YSL Besace
> Seller: ironspatula
> Item#: 280693379265
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags&hash=item415aa110c1#ht_5728wt_1141



funny, they both look genuine, all details look good, but they really are two different bags, looks like the first one is teal BUT really brighter colour in their photos than IRL, and gray anthracite could be  the other one ?


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Name: Vintage YSL
> Seller:brooker1949
> ID number: 150617766661
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....766661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks!



looks authentic


----------



## acegirl4630

please authenticate..

AUTHENTIC YSL BLACK CLASSIC LEATHER LRG MUSE BAG $1550
item no: 270765303888
seller: stylegal543 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270765303888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1221wt_1141

The inside tag in pic no 4 looks a little weird to me. Doesn't it usually say "Rive Gauche" underneath the brand name? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## alwaysarchive

vesna said:


> hi, it looks good, just ask the seller for photos of inner leather tag - front and back please


 

Hi,

The seller has added additional photos. Thanks!

Item: YSL MUSE bag EUC
Listing Number: 320713133778
Seller: butterfly-17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-bag-EUC-/320713133778


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> The seller has added additional photos. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE bag EUC
> Listing Number: 320713133778
> Seller: butterfly-17
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-MUSE-bag-EUC-/320713133778



looks great ! cheers, V


----------



## dirgni

I have seen this beautiful muse 2 on ebay...and there are not many of them...so my first question: is it authentic?
second: is it overpriced?
third: how sensitive is patent leather? does it age gracefully or does the surface crack?
Item number:	170655750415
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5136wt_1141
Listing ends June 22
seller is ippolito82
Thanks!


----------



## Metteandersen

name: YSL Rive Gauche handbag!! Authentic and genuine!!RARE
number: 270760450909
ID:sparklyllcoolj
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270760450909#ht_516wt_1141

Hi girls, what´s your take on this one?


----------



## vesna

dirgni said:


> I have seen this beautiful muse 2 on ebay...and there are not many of them...so my first question: is it authentic?
> second: is it overpriced?
> third: how sensitive is patent leather? does it age gracefully or does the surface crack?
> Item number:    170655750415
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5136wt_1141
> Listing ends June 22
> seller is ippolito82
> Thanks!



dear *dirgni*, it is authentic, being new with tags not overpriced, and what is most important - YSL patent is timeless, forever looking like new, never cracks, looks brand new after years and years, one of the best quality around...........and even more important looks waaaaay better than any photo can show - patent and also Muse II model


----------



## vesna

Metteandersen said:


> name: YSL Rive Gauche handbag!! Authentic and genuine!!RARE
> number: 270760450909
> ID:sparklyllcoolj
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270760450909#ht_516wt_1141
> 
> Hi girls, what´s your take on this one?



looks authentic


----------



## dirgni

vesna said:


> dear *dirgni*, it is authentic, being new with tags not overpriced, and what is most important - YSL patent is timeless, forever looking like new, never cracks, looks brand new after years and years, one of the best quality around...........and even more important looks waaaaay better than any photo can show - patent and also Muse II model



Thank you so much! This reassurance makes it easier to spend the money!


----------



## Metteandersen

vesna said:


> looks authentic



THANKS alot Vesna


----------



## keti

It is not on ebay, I don't know the name of the shoe but I would like to buy it if it is authentic. Please help me with that! Thank you very much!


----------



## hallie.sk

Hi ladies, can you look at this one, please? Thank you 

Item: AUTH TRIBUTE YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG YSL WOOL LEATHER
Listing Number: 230633089897
Seller: miss*tinguett 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230633089897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hallie.sk

And this one, please 

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Large Bag Tote RED
Listing Number: 260801836352
Seller: monmetman
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb9003540


----------



## Renabean

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thank you...unfortunately I forgot to bid on it! So ditzy!

Could you help me authenticate this one please?

Name:Genuine YSL Purple Leather Clutch Shoulder Bag VGC
Item no:130535762195
Seller ID:judithandgary
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:GB:1123#ht_648wt_1139

TIA


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, how does this clutch look? thanks


*YVES SAINT LAURENT BURGUNDY LAMB LEATHER CLUTCH*

seller: rdgxxx
item number: 320684993550

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320684993550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## TBirdtoo

Name:*
5-70 YSL Downtown Full of Flowers Slouchy & Chic Bag

*​Listing Number:19c62109d0
Seller ID:Socialiteauctoins

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/5-70-YSL-Downto...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c62109d0#ht_6983wt_905

or
*Name ID: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Leather Bag

*​Seller ID: cyn4001
Listing Number: item3cb925ed21

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb925ed21#ht_500wt_1156


Thank you so much.  This place is awesome


----------



## hallie.sk

Ladies, please, please, look at this one. Thanks.

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE GM PATENT HOBO TOTE BAG
Listing Number: ???
Seller: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588e8532ee


----------



## Elizabeth_

Hi Ladies, could you help me with this bag? TIA


----------



## Elizabeth_

the last one...


----------



## jelliessss

Hi ladies, can you look at this one, please? Thank you 

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO NAVY BLUE CROC NEWTHER
Listing Number: 270770486711
Seller: creative1designs 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0b2dbdb7#ht_500wt_982


----------



## MissFrannyGlass

Hi, could you please help me with this?

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE IN BLACK
Listing Number: 
Seller: cyn4001
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Authentic-Yves-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb943aef2#ht_500wt_1134

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

hallie.sk said:


> Hi ladies, can you look at this one, please? Thank you
> 
> Item: AUTH TRIBUTE YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG YSL WOOL LEATHER
> Listing Number: 230633089897
> Seller: miss*tinguett
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230633089897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
looks authentic, but under the zipper head engraving would show that 100%


----------



## vesna

hallie.sk said:


> And this one, please
> 
> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Large Bag Tote RED
> Listing Number: 260801836352
> Seller: monmetman
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb9003540


 
I am not sure, inner tag front and back are not shown...in any case, patent is virtually impossible to clean if it has streaks like this one, I would suggest to stay away


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Thank you...unfortunately I forgot to bid on it! So ditzy!
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this one please?
> 
> Name:Genuine YSL Purple Leather Clutch Shoulder Bag VGC
> Item no:130535762195
> Seller ID:judithandgary
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:GB:1123#ht_648wt_1139
> 
> TIA


 
I am not familiar with the style, sorry...did you win it ?


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, how does this clutch look? thanks
> 
> 
> *YVES SAINT LAURENT BURGUNDY LAMB LEATHER CLUTCH*
> 
> seller: rdgxxx
> item number: 320684993550
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320684993550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I do not see any YSL sign to check for authenticity, since I have never seen this model, I would not know, sorry


----------



## vesna

TBirdtoo said:


> Name:
> *5-70 YSL Downtown Full of Flowers Slouchy & Chic Bag*​
> Listing Number:19c62109d0
> Seller ID:Socialiteauctoins
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/5-70-YSL-Downto...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c62109d0#ht_6983wt_905
> 
> or
> *Name ID: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Leather Bag*​
> 
> Seller ID: cyn4001
> Listing Number: item3cb925ed21
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Yves-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb925ed21#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. This place is awesome


 
sorry for late response, I have not been here few days

#1 looks great
#2 I have doubts, something is off, few things really


----------



## vesna

hallie.sk said:


> Ladies, please, please, look at this one. Thanks.
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE GM PATENT HOBO TOTE BAG
> Listing Number: ???
> Seller: authentic.lv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588e8532ee


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

Elizabeth_ said:


> the last one...


 
looks good, are zippers YSL or lampo on the bottom side of zipper head


----------



## vesna

jelliessss said:


> Hi ladies, can you look at this one, please? Thank you
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO NAVY BLUE CROC NEWTHER
> Listing Number: 270770486711
> Seller: creative1designs
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0b2dbdb7#ht_500wt_982


 
sorry it comes late, but not enough photos to conclude anything...need closeups of many things to authenticate...this is highly faked one


----------



## vesna

MissFrannyGlass said:


> Hi, could you please help me with this?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE IN BLACK
> Listing Number:
> Seller: cyn4001
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Authentic-Yves-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb943aef2#ht_500wt_1134
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
I have many doubts, few things are off


----------



## Renabean

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with the style, sorry...did you win it ?



I did win it. I will take more pics when I get it and maybe that will help. A quick question, do all YSL bags have serial numbers inside?

Thanks


----------



## hallie.sk

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you


----------



## hallie.sk

vesna said:


> I am not sure, inner tag front and back are not shown...in any case, patent is virtually impossible to clean if it has streaks like this one, I would suggest to stay away



Thanks a lot, I´ve changed my mind a few days ago and obviously it was a good choice


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> I did win it. I will take more pics when I get it and maybe that will help. A quick question, do all YSL bags have serial numbers inside?
> 
> Thanks



I am not sure, depending on the era and model


----------



## Elizabeth_

vesna said:


> looks good, are zippers YSL or lampo on the bottom side of zipper head



This is the pic  
Thank you


----------



## vesna

Elizabeth_ said:


> This is the pic
> Thank you


 
perfect !


----------



## Sakuza

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? It's supposed to be a Charms tote.


----------



## MemoryBag

Hi everyone! Can someone please authenticate this YSL bag.



The bag (listed on ebay) is a YSL laurent vintage navy blue stripe clutch bag. I am a bit skeptical because it's so inexpensive. Thanks to anyone who can help.

Item number: 270768223848

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Vintage-Navy-Blue-Stripe-Clutch-Bag-/270768223848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0b0b3668


----------



## vesna

MemoryBag said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please authenticate this YSL bag.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag (listed on ebay) is a YSL laurent vintage navy blue stripe clutch bag. I am a bit skeptical because it's so inexpensive. Thanks to anyone who can help.
> 
> Item number: 270768223848
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0b0b3668


 
looks great and authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Sakuza said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? It's supposed to be a Charms tote.


 
looks authentic


----------



## Sakuza

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thanks, Vesna! I wasn't exactly sure if it was authentic because I had gotten it as a parting gift from my job.


----------



## vesna

Sakuza said:


> Thanks, Vesna! I wasn't exactly sure if it was authentic because I had gotten it as a parting gift from my job.


 
wow, that is amazing


----------



## abbyrhode

Hi
I bought this Muse Two and the tracking information says it should arrive tomorrow. I didn't see any red flags in the pictures but I'm guessing more pictures are needed to be sure. I plan on taking pictures of the zipper pulls and center foot when it arrives but let me know if you need more. Thanks in advance!

Name: YSL Muse Two100% Authentic Blue Leather
Seller: Hellohihi1234
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2lBpQwM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Item number: 130536521098


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> Hi
> I bought this Muse Two and the tracking information says it should arrive tomorrow. I didn't see any red flags in the pictures but I'm guessing more pictures are needed to be sure. I plan on taking pictures of the zipper pulls and center foot when it arrives but let me know if you need more. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: YSL Muse Two100% Authentic Blue Leather
> Seller: Hellohihi1234
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2lBpQwM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Item number: 130536521098


 
looks good so far, post those two when you get it


----------



## abbyrhode

vesna said:


> looks good so far, post those two when you get it



Hi Vesna
Here are pictures of the hardware. It was hard to get a clear picture of the center foot. I can take more pictures if needed. Thanks again!

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/abbyrhode/YSL Muse Two/


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> Hi Vesna
> Here are pictures of the hardware. It was hard to get a clear picture of the center foot. I can take more pictures if needed. Thanks again!
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/abbyrhode/YSL Muse Two/


 
all looks great to me, isn't it a beautiful bag ? Congrats !


----------



## abbyrhode

vesna said:


> all looks great to me, isn't it a beautiful bag ? Congrats !



Yay! Thanks so much Vesna!


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this? many thanks in advance 

http://www.myhandbagswap.com/bag-details.aspx?ID=68


----------



## vesna

belovaldi said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this? many thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.myhandbagswap.com/bag-details.aspx?ID=68


 
it would be good to see under the zipper head, engraving is important, back of a leather tag with serial number, and middle bottom metal foot.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!  

Name: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent high heel shoes size
Seller: ilsakikot20 
Item number: 190549254746
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190549254746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jen_sparro

^Wendy they look good to me, but wait on *Dallas'* say, she's our shoe expert (she may respond quicker if you post in the Glass Slipper sub forum, they have an authenticate this thread ).


----------



## jjjjuicy

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Overseas python tote?

Photos can be found here!

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i379/jjjjuicy/


----------



## dallas

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Name: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent high heel shoes size
> Seller: ilsakikot20
> Item number: 190549254746
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190549254746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.


----------



## vesna

jjjjuicy said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Overseas python tote?
> 
> Photos can be found here!
> 
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i379/jjjjuicy/


 
hi, this link do es not work for me, requires login


----------



## rsmattox

Hi Vesna! I bid on this the other day not really thinking about & lost...but i just got a second chance offer for it & wanted to make sure it checked out before i accepted...thanks for your time!

Seller: isabelethedog
Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Vinatge black evening bag clutch
Item #: 150623383768
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150623383768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> Hi Vesna! I bid on this the other day not really thinking about & lost...but i just got a second chance offer for it & wanted to make sure it checked out before i accepted...thanks for your time!
> 
> Seller: isabelethedog
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Vinatge black evening bag clutch
> Item #: 150623383768
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150623383768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
it seems authentic to me...seller has not the best record "as described" and few complaints, but for this money I would risk and clean it myself.....looks authentic


----------



## rsmattox

vesna said:


> it seems authentic to me...seller has not the best record "as described" and few complaints, but for this money I would risk and clean it myself.....looks authentic


 
For whatever reason the winning bidder didn't work out & my high bid was $75...so for that price I think I will take your advice & go for it! Thanks Vesna!


----------



## vesna

rsmattox said:


> For whatever reason the winning bidder didn't work out & my high bid was $75...so for that price I think I will take your advice & go for it! Thanks Vesna!


 
that is great, I would too


----------



## jjjjuicy

vesna said:


> hi, this link do es not work for me, requires login



Sorry Vesna, the link should work now. Thanks so much!

http://photobucket.com/jjjjuicy


----------



## vesna

jjjjuicy said:


> Sorry Vesna, the link should work now. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/jjjjuicy


 
hmmm, unfortunatelly no help from me here....I have never seen  a tag like this one which does not mean this is not authentic...just I have not seen this before - apparently real exotic skin YSL have different tags than other bags, but I have not see this one ever. Sorry...nor have I seen keys like these either

maybe someone who owns or have seen this bag might chip in, please


----------



## mlh223

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y- Mail Clutch YSL Purse Handbag 
Listing Number: 270772280997
Seller: *clmasa*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772280997&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MMonica

Hi there ladiess..i'm new here, and really need you help to screen this bag pleasee
This is a roady with stingray handle, to me they look ok, but can't tell for sure without hearing you guys first 

$1795 Auth. YSL Large Roady Hobo Black Stingray Handle
Seller : silva7983
Item number : 110709112433
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/1795-Auth-YSL-L...ps=63&clkid=1052671056603036350#ht_2907wt_922

The seller has given me additional photos of the serial number 228840-213317, also close up on the cards, but i couldn't add those here? Tried to attach them,but the 'browse' button wont work,maybe because i'm on iphone.so i'll post them later when i get home.

Thanks so much! :kiss::tpfrox:


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y- Mail Clutch YSL Purse Handbag
> Listing Number: 270772280997
> Seller: *clmasa*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772280997&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
looks OK to me, just those stains will be impossible to clean I am afraid


----------



## iandesmom

Hi, pls help me with this one.

Item: ysl grey patent leather easy
Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ysl-gray-patent-leather-easy-p-2259.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LKD

Hello,
I´d be really grateful for any opinions of this bag 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370522792..._nkw=370522792564&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1209wt_905
frockdrop
YVES SAINT LAURENT white stitched leather Downtown bag
370522792564

Thank you very much


----------



## vesna

iandesmom said:


> Hi, pls help me with this one.
> 
> Item: ysl grey patent leather easy
> Link: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ysl-gray-patent-leather-easy-p-2259.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
the most trusted seller that is on ebay, Erica has authentic stuff, safe buying always with her 

thanks to your post I saw other stuff she has and fell in love with Bal leather jacket (dark red, OMG !!!!)


----------



## vesna

LKD said:


> Hello,
> I´d be really grateful for any opinions of this bag
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370522792..._nkw=370522792564&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1209wt_905
> frockdrop
> YVES SAINT LAURENT white stitched leather Downtown bag
> 370522792564
> 
> Thank you very much


 
authentic but they did mention stains on patent...as far as I know you can not clean those, it would bother me a lot


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag. It looks a little "off" - but would love to be sure.

Thank you!
Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rec Croc Muse Handbag
Listing Number: 220808346346
Seller: jd_fashion_inc_99c_store 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1088311069130805408


----------



## vesna

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag. It looks a little "off" - but would love to be sure.
> 
> Thank you!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rec Croc Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 220808346346
> Seller: jd_fashion_inc_99c_store
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1088311069130805408


 
does not look good at all...tag front and back, front engraving


----------



## shoegal87

Item:  Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 handbag
Listing Number: 220796026409
Seller: poshmimi
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220796026409#ht_623wt_1141

Hello Ladies, Happy 4th! Can you please help me with this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi, please authenticate

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5716620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_735

thanks!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone help with this bag?  thanks


*100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel *

$680.00 OBO seller:  mexoabulu

link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-YSL-Tan-Camel-Easy-Satchel/25616016


----------



## SaskiaToronto

What do you think? It's so beautiful!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Ivory Y- Mail Clutch Purse Bag

Item Number: 320724067680
Seller:konfetka24 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...H_Handbags&hash=item4aaca4e560#ht_5300wt_1141

Ta! xx


----------



## vesna

shoegal87 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 handbag
> Listing Number: 220796026409
> Seller: poshmimi
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220796026409#ht_623wt_1141
> 
> Hello Ladies, Happy 4th! Can you please help me with this bag?  Thanks!


 
I would not know, there are few tPF-ers who are looking for this one and they would know, I can not tell. The inner tag has to be a certain colour, but I always mix which one. Sorry


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi, please authenticate
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5716620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_735
> 
> thanks!


 
woa, this is a nasty fake....please stay away from it


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi, can anyone help with this bag? thanks
> 
> 
> *100% Authentic YSL Tan/Camel Easy Satchel *
> 
> $680.00 OBO seller: mexoabulu
> 
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-YSL-Tan-Camel-Easy-Satchel/25616016


 
looks good to me. Not a bad price for such a beauty


----------



## vesna

SaskiaToronto said:


> What do you think? It's so beautiful!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Ivory Y- Mail Clutch Purse Bag
> 
> Item Number: 320724067680
> Seller:konfetka24
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...H_Handbags&hash=item4aaca4e560#ht_5300wt_1141
> 
> Ta! xx


 
this one looks good to me, I hope I am right, it is pretty indeed.....anyone else to chip in, any red flags? Looks genuine to me.


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> looks good to me. Not a bad price for such a beauty


 

Thanks Vesna!


----------



## jen_sparro

shoegal87 said:


> Item:  Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 handbag
> Listing Number: 220796026409
> Seller: poshmimi
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220796026409#ht_623wt_1141
> 
> Hello Ladies, Happy 4th! Can you please help me with this bag?  Thanks!



*Fake!* Colours are wrong and tag is wrong.


----------



## kayakali

Item: Ysl Croc Bag
Listing Number: 180687537363
Seller: 10georgie25
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180687537363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_898

Inside is black lining with pocket for mobile phone and zipped pocket. Under zipped pocket is tag YvesSaintLaurent and &#8718;rive gauche&#8718;.
Othe side of tag is number 158959-218817 and under it made in italy. I hope this helps.
My friend bought it but she got it too cheap to be authentic. Can you please help me with this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## shoegal87

jen_sparro said:


> *Fake!* Colours are wrong and tag is wrong.




thank you!


----------



## Renabean

Could you authenticate this for me please? No serial number, so im not sure if that is a definite indicator that it is fake?

TIA!


----------



## ifariarn

How does this bag look?  thank you.


*YVES SAINT LAURENT^ Brown LEATHER "READY" BAG*

*~AUTHENTIC ~ TEXTURED LEATHER YSL SHOULDER BAG*

seller: shophautespot
item number:180673309434
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180673309434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

ifariarn said:


> How does this bag look?  thank you.
> 
> 
> *YVES SAINT LAURENT^ Brown LEATHER "READY" BAG*
> 
> *~AUTHENTIC ~ TEXTURED LEATHER YSL SHOULDER BAG*
> 
> seller: shophautespot
> item number:180673309434
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180673309434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

kayakali said:


> Item: Ysl Croc Bag
> Listing Number: 180687537363
> Seller: 10georgie25
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....7537363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_898
> 
> Inside is black lining with pocket for mobile phone and zipped pocket. Under zipped pocket is tag YvesSaintLaurent and &#8718;rive gauche&#8718;.
> Othe side of tag is number 158959-218817 and under it made in italy. I hope this helps.
> My friend bought it but she got it too cheap to be authentic. Can you please help me with this bag? Thanks in advance



There aren't sufficient photos to authenticate the bag.  But at first glance, I'd say it's probably a fake.


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me, I hope I am right, it is pretty indeed.....anyone else to chip in, any red flags? Looks genuine to me.



The details look good.  I'm almost certain it's authentic.


----------



## june79

Hi, purchase YSL muse on ebay. It looked to me authentic. Wanted to make sure. Thanks in advance

Item: BRAND NEW YSL Medium Muse Two Handbag - NWT
 Listing Number:150629669780
 Seller: lisaerica 
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150629669780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
 Comments:


----------



## designerclothez

Could you please help me authenticate this before I pay for it? Many thanks!


Item: YSL LARGE DOWNTOWN HANDBAG - MAUVE CROC PRINT
 Listing Number: 120746766544
 Seller: vrich0600
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/120746766544?ru...66544&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## 1fatpet

designerclothez said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this before I pay for it? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL LARGE DOWNTOWN HANDBAG - MAUVE CROC PRINT
> Listing Number: 120746766544
> Seller: vrich0600
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/120746766544?ru...66544&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



I'm not an expert but I'm almost positive that this is fake.  Maybe you should wait for another opinion first but definitely DO NOT pay unless one of the other members thinks it's authentic.


----------



## designerclothez

1fatpet said:


> I'm not an expert but I'm almost positive that this is fake.  Maybe you should wait for another opinion first but definitely DO NOT pay unless one of the other members thinks it's authentic.


 
Thanks, can anyone else help? Love to buy it IF it is authentic.


----------



## likemonsters

Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this ysl from ebay http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110710419956&index=0&nav=WON&nid=29000687401&trxId=0 

TIA lovelies!


----------



## shoegal87

Hi can you please help me with this
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 260817749218
Seller: niknkip
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb9f304e2#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## mlh223

Hi. I bought these online from Hautelook who was having a Decades 2 sale. Decades 2 is a consignment shop, and Hautelook is an online boutique that sells many different items. This bag was considered pre-owned.  I am concerned because after looking at other bags, the quilted patent leather is quite thin.  Also, the tag is glued on.  Last, it does not have a "Y" hangtag.  I talked with Decades 2, and they said this was a press sample.  The claim that press samples are of the same quality, but they might have different characteristics than retail bags.  They said that it is authenticate, and it was celebrity owned.  I paid $550.

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Tribute/IMG_2813.jpg


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

YVES SAINT LAURENT TOBACCO SHEARLING SATCHEL
Item number:170666612225
Seller: Clean0191
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc85d601

Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

designerclothez said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this before I pay for it? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL LARGE DOWNTOWN HANDBAG - MAUVE CROC PRINT
> Listing Number: 120746766544
> Seller: vrich0600
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/120746766544?ru...66544&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Fake!


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> Hi. I bought these online from Hautelook who was having a Decades 2 sale. Decades 2 is a consignment shop, and Hautelook is an online boutique that sells many different items. This bag was considered pre-owned.  I am concerned because after looking at other bags, the quilted patent leather is quite thin.  Also, the tag is glued on.  Last, it does not have a "Y" hangtag.  I talked with Decades 2, and they said this was a press sample.  The claim that press samples are of the same quality, but they might have different characteristics than retail bags.  They said that it is authenticate, and it was celebrity owned.  I paid $550.
> 
> http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Tribute/IMG_2813.jpg



Would you take some photos of the inner tag and the zippers to help authenticate?  If it's the mock croc tribute bag, then it should have a Y (the Y-plate in gold hardware) tag.  If it's the regular tribute, it should come with a tag in the same leather.  You can also look in the YSL Reference Library for more photos.  http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-tribute-bags-here-368693.html


----------



## designerclothez

bubbleloba said:


> Fake!


 
Thanks so much, you've saved me a lot of heartache!


----------



## june79

june79 said:


> Hi, purchase YSL muse on ebay. It looked to me authentic. Wanted to make sure. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW YSL Medium Muse Two Handbag - NWT
> Listing Number:150629669780
> Seller: lisaerica
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150629669780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments:



My post must have been missed. Please, please, authenticate this bag. I need to pay for it by the end of today.


----------



## likemonsters

likemonsters said:


> Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this ysl from ebay http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110710419956&index=0&nav=WON&nid=29000687401&trxId=0
> 
> TIA lovelies!



sorry not in the right format..
Item: YSL large muse patent leather handbag
 Listing Number:110710419956
 Seller: groundsman57
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110710419956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## inesla1202

Can you help me to authenticate this one : 

Quote:
Item: *Roady bag Saint Laurent*
Listing Number: *110715120242*
Seller: *thetudorhouse*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Roady-Red-Leather-Tote-Bag-Purse-/110715120242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c722aa72#ht_720wt_1141
Comments:


----------



## ferlovcia

Item: YSL MUSE 2 BLUE CROC
Listing Number: 330587267674
Seller:oohlalaarchelaus
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...=130536521098&ps=63&clkid=1353652295669305974
Comments: Pls authenticate this bag?


----------



## bubbleloba

inesla1202 said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this one :
> 
> Quote:
> Item: *Roady bag Saint Laurent*
> Listing Number: *110715120242*
> Seller: *thetudorhouse*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c722aa72#ht_720wt_1141
> Comments:



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number (on the back of the leather YSL tag).


----------



## bubbleloba

likemonsters said:


> sorry not in the right format..
> Item: YSL large muse patent leather handbag
> Listing Number:110710419956
> Seller: groundsman57
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110710419956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



If you can ask the seller to provide a closeup of the zipper and lock, it will help me authenticate the bag.  The photos so far looked good.


----------



## curry1977

Hi, if it's help ask sellers for the dust bag, YSL dust bag is double and Made in Italy!!


----------



## Aluxe

hi everyone, hope you can help me out with this one:

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL RAFFIA PATENT LEATHER HOBO BAG
Listing Number: 380354644676
Seller: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ee74ac4

TiA


----------



## ESQ.

hey girls .. just purchased these and wanted to make sure they are authentic before i pay

item: Ysl tribtoo sling
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330589160211#ht_500wt_1120
seller: has only 6 feedbacks but she seems to be selling authentic stuff-  jaherna319 ( 6 )  

please help


----------



## bubbleloba

Aluxe said:


> hi everyone, hope you can help me out with this one:
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL RAFFIA PATENT LEATHER HOBO BAG
> Listing Number: 380354644676
> Seller: authentic.lv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ee74ac4
> 
> TiA



Authentic!


----------



## Aluxe

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much, Bubbleloba!!!!!! Hope i win the auction. I've got YSl on the brain.


----------



## voilasabine

HI there please help me authenticate these .. the price seems rather off

Item: YSL SUEDE PURPLE TRIBUTES 
Listing:120750795106
Seller:juliet212009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120750795106#ht_500wt_1128


----------



## dallas

voilasabine said:


> HI there please help me authenticate these .. the price seems rather off
> 
> Item: YSL SUEDE PURPLE TRIBUTES
> Listing:120750795106
> Seller:juliet212009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120750795106#ht_500wt_1128



The price is off - it's way too much to pay for these nasty fakes.


----------



## mlh223

bubbleloba said:


> Would you take some photos of the inner tag and the zippers to help authenticate?  If it's the mock croc tribute bag, then it should have a Y (the Y-plate in gold hardware) tag.  If it's the regular tribute, it should come with a tag in the same leather.  You can also look in the YSL Reference Library for more photos.  http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-tribute-bags-here-368693.html


Hi. I just added the requested pics to the existing link (http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Tribute/).  Thanks.  Please advise.


----------



## Renabean

Renabean said:


> I did win it. I will take more pics when I get it and maybe that will help. A quick question, do all YSL bags have serial numbers inside?
> 
> Thanks



These are some additional pics of the item. Thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> Hi. I just added the requested pics to the existing link (http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Tribute/).  Thanks.  Please advise.



Looks good.


----------



## trender

Quote:
Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG Sac 32
Listing Number:
Seller:emighroad
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb85171b
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. I am unfamiliar with YSL handbags and how to spot fake. Also, I am new to this website- i am confused of what i was supposed to put in Listing Number. Thank you


----------



## utpurselover

Hi! I just bought this YSL purse on ebay. iI'd appreciate if someone here can help me authenticate it.
Item: YSL tobacco shearling satchel
Listing Number: 170666612225
Seller: clean0191
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170666612225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## bubbleloba

trender said:


> Quote:
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG Sac 32
> Listing Number:
> Seller:emighroad
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb85171b
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. I am unfamiliar with YSL handbags and how to spot fake. Also, I am new to this website- i am confused of what i was supposed to put in Listing Number. Thank you



I'm not familiar with this bag, but the details looked good (comparable to the other YSLs I've own/seen).


----------



## 1fatpet

Can someone please help me authenticate?  I know this is an older bag so it's more difficult to tell but any input or red flags would be much appreciated.

Item: VIntage YSL clutch - Navy
Listing #:38666404
Seller: lolakitten
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/VIntage-YSL-clutch-Navy-on-hold-/38666404

Thanks.


----------



## xCookiedoughx

Item : YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Palais Suede Goat Fur Trim Pumps Shoes

Listing Number: 290586898959
Seller: greenmandm  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Shoes&var=&hash=item8960035b56#ht_2530wt_922
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic !! Thanks


----------



## LVLady86

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tom Ford Velvet T-Shirt
Listing Number:330591278824
Seller:nicothomas1984
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...78824?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item4cf8c696e8
Comments:Hi ladies!! I know this isnt a bag (im so sorry!) but my boyfriends bday is coming up and I wanted to get him something YSL --- I completely understand if you pass it up but if anything about this just screams fake to anyone just please let me know


----------



## dallas

xCookiedoughx said:


> Item : YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Palais Suede Goat Fur Trim Pumps Shoes
> 
> Listing Number: 290586898959
> Seller: greenmandm
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-..._Shoes&var=&hash=item8960035b56#ht_2530wt_922
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic !! Thanks



These look to be authentic but I'd like to see a clear, close picture of the sole showing size and logo to be sure.


----------



## peppamint

Hi~!

I've had this for awhile, but never thought to get it checked.

These are my own photos...I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I was hoping someone could give me a second opinion.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## vesna

peppamint said:


> Hi~!
> 
> I've had this for awhile, but never thought to get it checked.
> 
> These are my own photos...I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I was hoping someone could give me a second opinion.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 
it is authentic, I love this colour of esy, congrats


----------



## vesna

utpurselover said:


> Hi! I just bought this YSL purse on ebay. iI'd appreciate if someone here can help me authenticate it.
> Item: YSL tobacco shearling satchel
> Listing Number: 170666612225
> Seller: clean0191
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170666612225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it.


 
Hi, I used to have the same, it is Aspen satchel, authentic


----------



## peppamint

vesna said:


> it is authentic, I love this colour of esy, congrats



Thank you, *vesna*!


----------



## kema042290

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO IN BLUE CROCODILE PRINT TOTE
Listing:280713941330
Seller:designerparadise777
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415bdad152


----------



## utpurselover

vesna said:


> Hi, I used to have the same, it is Aspen satchel, authentic


 Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my question!


----------



## Sunkissedbronze

Hi Ladies 

 I would really like to purchase this bag however i want to ensure that it is authentic :help:

Item: YSL OBI BOW BAG
Listing Number:330591704867
Seller: 2010*dealsrus
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YVES-SAINT-...ps=63&clkid=1606548165876504236#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## caro10201979

Hello Ladies!

Would it be possible to take a look at this bag? I love love it....

Item: YSL "Sac Muse 2" -MultiColor Purple Croc Suede Bag
Listing Number:220818993923
Seller: k.maton
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220818993923

Thank you! Have a great day!


----------



## vesna

Sunkissedbronze said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really like to purchase this bag however i want to ensure that it is authentic :help:
> 
> Item: YSL OBI BOW BAG
> Listing Number:330591704867
> Seller: 2010*dealsrus
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YVES-SAINT-...ps=63&clkid=1606548165876504236#ht_500wt_1204


 
details lookk good I think, it looks like serial number is the same on paper and leather tag, please see yourself if that is so...leather tag number starts with 23, and paper 22 or 23?


----------



## vesna

caro10201979 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Would it be possible to take a look at this bag? I love love it....
> 
> Item: YSL "Sac Muse 2" -MultiColor Purple Croc Suede Bag
> Listing Number:220818993923
> Seller: k.maton
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220818993923
> 
> Thank you! Have a great day!


 
authentic and looks in great shape (I have the same it is amazing bag, just looks always brighter than in real life)


----------



## vesna

kema042290 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO IN BLUE CROCODILE PRINT TOTE
> Listing:280713941330
> Seller:designerparadise777
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-YSL-M...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415bdad152


 
not enough pics, since it is a highly faked bag, lot more is needed - inside leather tag front and back, closeup of side of the bag and front, middle bottom metal foot, as well as bottom side of a zipper pull


----------



## Sunkissedbronze

vesna said:


> details lookk good I think, it looks like serial number is the same on paper and leather tag, please see yourself if that is so...leather tag number starts with 23, and paper 22 or 23?




You are so right!! I can't zoom in close enough on my cell to see if the papers have the number starting with 23 but the last tag that I zoomed in on which has the price started with 22 but the purse tag number starts with 23.   does that mean that it is fake ? I really love this bag but I am afraid to take the leap because I don't want to be dissapointed .. Please help 
 I am on my blackberry so please excuse the typing ladies I apologize


----------



## caro10201979

vesna said:


> authentic and looks in great shape (I have the same it is amazing bag, just looks always brighter than in real life)


 

Thank you for the quick response, you're the best!


----------



## june79

Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT $2,895 QUILTED LEATHER BAG
Listing Number: 350473599701
Seller: auctionasap
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350473599701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Just received this bag. It looks authentic but there are 2 things that bother me: the 2 dustbags are sewn together and there is no "made in Italy"; there is a piece of leather attached. As far as I know real YSL doesn't have to confirm that it's made out of leather. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

june79 said:


> Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT $2,895 QUILTED LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number: 350473599701
> Seller: auctionasap
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350473599701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: Just received this bag. It looks authentic but there are 2 things that bother me: the 2 dustbags are sewn together and there is no "made in Italy"; there is a piece of leather attached. As far as I know real YSL doesn't have to confirm that it's made out of leather.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



Would you post close-up photos of the tag and the dust bag?  Some of the YSL dustbags are double-ply (black silk/satin outside with white interior).  I saw the photo of the YSL tag and it looks lopsided (which is unusual), and the tag border--more visible on the serial number side--seems to have glue/gum around it.  It could just be the lighting/angle, but a bigger photo will help determine authenticity.


----------



## june79

bubbleloba said:


> Would you post close-up photos of the tag and the dust bag?  Some of the YSL dustbags are double-ply (black silk/satin outside with white interior).  I saw the photo of the YSL tag and it looks lopsided (which is unusual), and the tag border--more visible on the serial number side--seems to have glue/gum around it.  It could just be the lighting/angle, but a bigger photo will help determine authenticity.



Bubbleloba thank you for a quick reply. When invistigating the dustbags found 'made in Italy' sign. There is no glue on the tag, guess it's just the light.


----------



## bubbleloba

june79 said:


> Bubbleloba thank you for a quick reply. When invistigating the dustbags found 'made in Italy' sign. There is no glue on the tag, guess it's just the light.



Hi there! I meant to say make sure the tag on the bag (where the YSL logo and serial number are embossed) does not have glue marks around the borders.


----------



## 30andchange

Hello ladies ~ I was wondering if any of you could help me authenticate this pair of shoes?  Also, would you happen to know what the retail price of these shoes were when they were being sold?  Thanks so much!!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Gray Pumps w/ wooden heel
Listing Number: 230634179974
Seller: styletherapytx 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230634179974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

30andchange said:


> Hello ladies ~ I was wondering if any of you could help me authenticate this pair of shoes?  Also, would you happen to know what the retail price of these shoes were when they were being sold?  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Gray Pumps w/ wooden heel
> Listing Number: 230634179974
> Seller: styletherapytx
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230634179974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are authentic. Retail was around $650 I believe.


----------



## 30andchange

dallas said:


> These are authentic. Retail was around $650 I believe.


Wow!  suck a quick reply!  Thanks so much for your help, dallas - appreciate it


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## Oh what love!

Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT $2,895 QUILTED LEATHER BAG
Listing Number: 350473599701
hello lovely ladies 
I am dying to own a belle de jour clutch and there are two very beautiful ones on ebay at the moment.

Clutch 1:
Seller: mediabroadcastservices 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-YVES-S...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d8eb951
Comments: Can you tell just from the photos or do you need more information?  Is the colour a litle off?  

Clutch 2:

Seller:surahxephon
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc0876e5
Comments:

Thank you so much to all who assist in advance


----------



## mayuli

Item: YSL Roady Hobo

Link:
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa359/mayuli5/ysl roady hobo/

Comments:  Hello Ladies.  I would appreciate it very much if you can please authenticate my new YSL Roady to put my mind at ease.  I have put the link to pictures in my photobucket album.  Hopefully this works as this is my first time.  Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

Oh what love! said:


> Item: NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT $2,895 QUILTED LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number: 350473599701
> hello lovely ladies
> I am dying to own a belle de jour clutch and there are two very beautiful ones on ebay at the moment.
> 
> Clutch 1:
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-YVES-S...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d8eb951
> Comments: Can you tell just from the photos or do you need more information?  Is the colour a litle off?
> 
> Clutch 2:
> 
> Seller:surahxephon
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc0876e5
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much to all who assist in advance



Clutch #1 seems a little off -- the photos look like the clutch is made of specially treated canvas instead of patent leather.

Clutch #2 is authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

mayuli said:


> Item: YSL Roady Hobo
> 
> Link:
> http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa359/mayuli5/ysl roady hobo/
> 
> Comments:  Hello Ladies.  I would appreciate it very much if you can please authenticate my new YSL Roady to put my mind at ease.  I have put the link to pictures in my photobucket album.  Hopefully this works as this is my first time.  Thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## mayuli

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## june79

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I meant to say make sure the tag on the bag (where the YSL logo and serial number are embossed) does not have glue marks around the borders.



Hi, once again. There is no glue on the leather tag. Is the bag authentic then or not?


----------



## bubbleloba

june79 said:


> Hi, once again. There is no glue on the leather tag. Is the bag authentic then or not?



As long as the YSL logo isn't crooked on the tag (it seems like it on the photo), I'd say this is authentic.


----------



## trender

Dear Vesna.would you mind to take a look at the handbag in the post  4053.thank you


----------



## soulchiq

Please help me authenticate!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Pumps
Listing Number: 140584690481
Seller: emil3842em
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4690481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_924
Comments: The seller only has one photo and I've never seen this model before.


----------



## soulchiq

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Booties
Listing Number: 290577268669
Seller: coutureetc.inc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...268669&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1336wt_676
Comments: Looks good to me, but need a second opinion! Thanks ladies!


----------



## soulchiq

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Shoes
Listing Number: 290558325998
Seller: jewljack
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8325998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_566wt_754
Comments: They are super cute and I made an offer already, but I need a second opinion to authentic. Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## dallas

soulchiq said:


> Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Pumps
> Listing Number: 140584690481
> Seller: emil3842em
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4690481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_924
> Comments: The seller only has one photo and I've never seen this model before.



Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, insole and a side on of each shoe.



soulchiq said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Booties
> Listing Number: 290577268669
> Seller: coutureetc.inc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...268669&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1336wt_676
> Comments: Looks good to me, but need a second opinion! Thanks ladies!



These look good.



soulchiq said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Shoes
> Listing Number: 290558325998
> Seller: jewljack
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8325998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_566wt_754
> Comments: They are super cute and I made an offer already, but I need a second opinion to authentic. Sounds too good to be true!



These look good.


----------



## soulchiq

dallas said:


> Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, insole and a side on of each shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## dallas

^You are welcome.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this downtown I purchased from AFF?  The pictures were taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/downtown vichy/


----------



## riiella

Hi can someone pls help to authenticate this item?
Item: ysl easy
Seller: Jewljack
URL:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YVES-SAINT...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a8179a28#ht_1496wt_852

Thanks in advance


----------



## bubbleloba

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this downtown I purchased from AFF?  The pictures were taken by me. TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/downtown vichy/



Authentic!  AFF, they have some great deals.


----------



## soleilbrun

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!  AFF, they have some great deals.


 
Thank you very much.  I've already taken it for a spin around town.


----------



## Oh what love!

Thank you so much to everyone who helped out  Vesna you're a star!

There's a vintage clutch on ebay and I don't know how it works with assessing the authenticity of vintage items.  Can anyone help?

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE CLUTCH BAG
MINT
Item number:260824447899
Seller: ecoring2010
Notes: I have been conversing with the seller the past few days and I think it's a gorgeous item and for such a great price so i'm wondering what the catch is?  It looks basically new, she says its from her vintage collection (she's located in Japan and she is an avid vintage collector) but there are tags attached to the bag. How does that work?  YSL surely doesnt attach tags to their bags?
anyway, very skeptical but would very very much appreciate your assistance 
I wish i was as talented at spotting fakes


----------



## Oh what love!

Oh what love! said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who helped out  Vesna you're a star!
> 
> There's a vintage clutch on ebay and I don't know how it works with assessing the authenticity of vintage items.  Can anyone help?
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE CLUTCH BAG
> MINT
> Item number:260824447899
> Seller: ecoring2010
> Notes: I have been conversing with the seller the past few days and I think it's a gorgeous item and for such a great price so i'm wondering what the catch is?  It looks basically new, she says its from her vintage collection (she's located in Japan and she is an avid vintage collector) but there are tags attached to the bag. How does that work?  YSL surely doesnt attach tags to their bags?
> anyway, very skeptical but would very very much appreciate your assistance
> I wish i was as talented at spotting fakes




oops, sorry, i knew i forgot something 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba593b9b


----------



## yoshimax

Hello Ladies,
Can you please help me authenticate this wallet. The listing is ending in 6 hours. Thanks so much.

Item Name: YSL pre loved wallet
Item Number: 330593128528
Seller ID: DCT228
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1086wt_1063


----------



## yoshimax

Hello again,
I just bought this from a really nice seller the other day. I just wanted to make sure it is authentic. It looks good but I just want peace of mind. The bag is on its way to me.
Thanks so much...

Item Name:NWT YSL tote Black Patent
Item Number: 230651085020
Seller: gouda_girl
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...085020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you please help me authenticate this wallet. The listing is ending in 6 hours. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: YSL pre loved wallet
> Item Number: 330593128528
> Seller ID: DCT228
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1086wt_1063



Not sure about this one. Can you have the seller take photos of the receipt and tags? There are some good replicas of the muse wallet floating around.


----------



## yoshimax

bubbleloba said:


> Not sure about this one. Can you have the seller take photos of the receipt and tags? There are some good replicas of the muse wallet floating around.



Thanks so much... There is a picture of the tags in the listing, did you want something different?


----------



## ndin

Item:1000% Authentic YSL Patent Downtown Handbag - Receipt
Listing Number:110720696992
Seller:bigfacecollector 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/1000-Authentic-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item19c777c2a0#ht_5564wt_1141

Comments: hi ladies, pls help me with this bag, thk u!


----------



## vesna

Oh what love! said:


> oops, sorry, i knew i forgot something
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba593b9b


 
I have never seen this clutch, it is not rare to see vintage for this price though


----------



## vesna

ndin said:


> Item:1000% Authentic YSL Patent Downtown Handbag - Receipt
> Listing Number:110720696992
> Seller:bigfacecollector
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/1000-Authentic-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item19c777c2a0#ht_5564wt_1141
> 
> Comments: hi ladies, pls help me with this bag, thk u!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

yoshimax said:


> Hello again,
> I just bought this from a really nice seller the other day. I just wanted to make sure it is authentic. It looks good but I just want peace of mind. The bag is on its way to me.
> Thanks so much...
> 
> Item Name:NWT YSL tote Black Patent
> Item Number: 230651085020
> Seller: gouda_girl
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...085020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078


 
looks authentic


----------



## yoshimax

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thanks so much. I just got it today and it is gorgeous.....


----------



## bubbleloba

yoshimax said:


> Thanks so much... There is a picture of the tags in the listing, did you want something different?



Saw the paper tags in the last photo. It's authentic!


----------



## ndin

vesna said:


> looks good to me



thx vesna!


----------



## cocktailroom

Hi can anyone authenticate this please?

Item: BESACE / black
Seller: sadegreens
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290591391518

It alarms me a little that upon my query, the seller claims not to have any square leather patch that came with the besace.

Also the "S" embroidered at the exterior base of the bag looks a little wrong, yes/no?


----------



## vesna

cocktailroom said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: BESACE / black
> Seller: sadegreens
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290591391518
> 
> It alarms me a little that upon my query, the seller claims not to have any square leather patch that came with the besace.
> 
> Also the "S" embroidered at the exterior base of the bag looks a little wrong, yes/no?


 
Hi, I did not have a leather patch either. However, you were right about the S at the bottom, also, I do not know if that is light or dust bag is wrong as well. hardware has some fishy points. I would need to see inner tag back and front, as well as inner side of the flap with screws on oval metal openings. I would not make offers before that.


----------



## cocktailroom

thanks so much vesna. you're an asset of the ysl thread!

the "S" really does bother me to the point of giving up on this auction, but the rest of the bag looks so well made, maybe it was purchased from the outlet mall where slightly defective products are sent to.....? i really do love the look of the besace.

another question, should there be any canvas peeking out of the rear of the bag? at the bottom, connected to the base of the bag?


----------



## pretApri

Item: black tribute flat tote
Listing Number: 220820123836
Seller: 2_times_around
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item3369e7b0bc#ht_1246wt_1185
Comments: I find it unsettling that no one else has bid on this item, and that they didn't refer to it as a 'tribute' tote. And the more I look at it, the more something seems off to me. Am I wrong?


----------



## manditex

Item: brown roady
Listing Number:220822936774
Seller: moesies  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220822936774
Comments:  Hello, never purchased a YSL before and am not sure what to look for.  This is the 2nd time seller has listed.  Thanks for your help


----------



## bubbleloba

pretApri said:


> Item: black tribute flat tote
> Listing Number: 220820123836
> Seller: 2_times_around
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...H_Handbags&hash=item3369e7b0bc#ht_1246wt_1185
> Comments: I find it unsettling that no one else has bid on this item, and that they didn't refer to it as a 'tribute' tote. And the more I look at it, the more something seems off to me. Am I wrong?



It's authentic.


----------



## pretApri

bubbleloba said:


> It's authentic.



thanks!


----------



## borobaggal

Hi ladies! Please provide your expertise. I'm so hoping this is authentic. Thank you!

Item: Black Patent Downtown
Listing Number: 160627457519
Seller: capitolbarbie
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-YSL-BLACK-P...WH_Handbags&hash=item2566247def#ht_500wt_1354


----------



## chanel_gal

Item: YSL Tribute Heels Navy Patent Leather Sz 39
Listing Number: 270793055431
Seller: sashh212 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270793055431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Really want to own a pair of tribute heel but this pair might be too good to be true.


----------



## bubbleloba

borobaggal said:


> Hi ladies! Please provide your expertise. I'm so hoping this is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Black Patent Downtown
> Listing Number: 160627457519
> Seller: capitolbarbie
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-YSL-BLACK-P...WH_Handbags&hash=item2566247def#ht_500wt_1354



Looks authentic.


----------



## borobaggal

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you *bubbleloba and all of the TPF ladies for the service you provide.*


----------



## dallas

chanel_gal said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Heels Navy Patent Leather Sz 39
> Listing Number: 270793055431
> Seller: sashh212
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270793055431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Really want to own a pair of tribute heel but this pair might be too good to be true.




Could you please ask the seller for a direct side on picture (not taken from above) and a close up of the insole? So far I don't have a good feeling about these.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, could you authenticate this for me pleasE:

Item:NWT Yves Saint Laurent Grey Leather Sac Muse
number:170677330279
seller:june3885
ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## TSquared2

Hi ladies,

I just bought a YSL Besace from bluefly and would like some reassurance (more for my boyfriend's sake than mine) that the items there are authentic. I have seen it on one of the other threads that they are authentic sellers, but my BF just wants me to double check with you lovely ladies. 

TIA


----------



## jay85

Hi gals,Could anyone please help me identify this YSL bag.Which type it is and what was the retail price?
Any help would be greatly apreciated.
I couldnt open a new thread i hope i'm not wrong posting this here.
Thank you..

These are the pics 
























Help me out please for the type and retail 
Thank you..


----------



## Aluxe

TSquared2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just bought a YSL Besace from bluefly and would like some reassurance (more for my boyfriend's sake than mine) that the items there are authentic. I have seen it on one of the other threads that they are authentic sellers, but my BF just wants me to double check with you lovely ladies.
> 
> TIA



I have purchased YSL bags from Bluefly with issues. However, the site has been known to sell fake Gucci and Balenciaga bags. A quick search on teh forum will give you additional information.

That being said, you can have your bag authenticated by the authenticators here (they are very good). Simply take close up pictures of the YSL tag, the code (numbers) on the back of the tag, hardware, the front, the back and the butt. Maybe even the sides. That will help the ladies give you an answer, and hopefully, some peace of mind.

Good luck!


----------



## TSquared2

Aluxe said:


> I have purchased YSL bags from Bluefly with issues. However, the site has been known to sell fake Gucci and Balenciaga bags. A quick search on teh forum will give you additional information.
> 
> That being said, you can have your bag authenticated by the authenticators here (they are very good). Simply take close up pictures of the YSL tag, the code (numbers) on the back of the tag, hardware, the front, the back and the butt. Maybe even the sides. That will help the ladies give you an answer, and hopefully, some peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info Aluxe.

I will definitely take photos and get it authenticated by this forum when it arrives. I was just so excited to see it available for purchased, and bought it ASAP, since I've been seaching for one for at least a year. 

Thanks again


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, Could someone please authenticate this for me? TIA

item: downtown
seller: firertatiana
item: 110711888578
limk: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6f15ac2


----------



## Aluxe

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks for the info Aluxe.
> 
> I will definitely take photos and get it authenticated by this forum when it arrives. I was just so excited to see it available for purchased, and bought it ASAP, since I've been seaching for one for at least a year.
> 
> Thanks again




oops was rushing when I wrote that comment. I meant to say I've bought from Bluefly with *no* issues. Sorry for any confusion my comment may have caused, but please, do go ahead and have your bag authenticated


----------



## TSquared2

Aluxe said:


> oops was rushing when I wrote that comment. I meant to say I've bought from Bluefly with *no* issues. Sorry for any confusion my comment may have caused, but please, do go ahead and have your bag authenticated



Thanks for clearing that up Aluxe. I was a lil worried after your comment but I'll just wait until it arrives.


----------



## candicandle

I found this YSL scarf in a rummage sale so there is no item number available or listing.  Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

soleilbrun said:


> Hello, Could someone please authenticate this for me? TIA
> 
> item: downtown
> seller: firertatiana
> item: 110711888578
> limk: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6f15ac2



Would you post a clearer photo of the serial number tag and zipper hardware?


----------



## Annaznna

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, and I've just bought a vintage style Mombasa from a reputable vintage store for $1,000. Honestly, I love the used look but I was wondering if I was ripped off. I can't seem to find a single item like this bag online, so it's hard for me to gauge its value. Assuming that it's real (I'm 99% sure, I'm getting it authenticated at the YSL store tomorrow) does $1,000 seem like a reasonable investment in a vintage bag? Or should I try to return it and buy a newer version?


----------



## foxymom

hi ysl ladies! someone is selling me this ysl mauve patent roady. im new to ysl and i need help in determining if authentic 

here are the pics:
















i've requested seller to send me a pic of the serial number. what else should i ask for?

thanks in advance!


----------



## soleilbrun

bubbleloba said:


> Would you post a clearer photo of the serial number tag and zipper hardware?


 Hello bubbleloba,
Here are the requested photos. TIA
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/leopard downtown/


----------



## sashabaehr

hi! can anyone please tell me if ysl ever came out with this kind of bag? someone's selling this over facebook and these are the only photos she provided. please, anyone? i'd appreciate a swift response as i'd have to confirm by tomorrow if i'd be getting the bag or not. thanks!!

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282130_2337365277651_1355431960_32805190_4223455_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284363_2337363957618_1355431960_32805187_7872963_n.jpg


----------



## sashabaehr

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282130_2337365277651_1355431960_32805190_4223455_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284363_2337363957618_1355431960_32805187_7872963_n.jpg


----------



## sashabaehr

jay85 said:


> Hi gals,Could anyone please help me identify this YSL bag.Which type it is and what was the retail price?
> Any help would be greatly apreciated.
> I couldnt open a new thread i hope i'm not wrong posting this here.
> Thank you..
> 
> These are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me out please for the type and retail
> Thank you..


i'm a newbie here too that's why i can't start a new thread. anyhow, i believe that bag you have is the "saharienne" from the tom ford era? i was just browsing the ysl library here in purseblog when i saw the exact same model you posted.  here's the link! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-ysl-tom-ford-era-other-older-368647-2.html


----------



## ihsu

Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Item: YSL Large Tribute in Black Patent
Seller: vicavica
Item: 390337842546
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390337842546


----------



## americano

Hi! experts please help me out. I'm pretty sure this is fake but need your expert opinion. This looks alot like a fake muse  2 which was verfiy by you guys before. I hope to get an answer from you soon. Thank you!

Name: Auth. YSL Muse Two - Blue Croc - nice
Seller: baggladee
ebay auction number : 110722650522
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110722650522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## foxymom

foxymom said:


> hi ysl ladies! someone is selling me this ysl mauve patent roady. im new to ysl and i need help in determining if authentic
> 
> here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've requested seller to send me a pic of the serial number. what else should i ask for?
> 
> thanks in advance!



no authenticators? :wondering


----------



## jen_sparro

americano said:


> Hi! experts please help me out. I'm pretty sure this is fake but need your expert opinion. This looks alot like a fake muse  2 which was verfiy by you guys before. I hope to get an answer from you soon. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Auth. YSL Muse Two - Blue Croc - nice
> Seller: baggladee
> ebay auction number : 110722650522
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110722650522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



It doesn't look like the same bag in the pics in that listing? The bag in the pics you posted here look alittle off to me... wait for Vesna or bubbleloba to join in. The bag in the actual listing looks good. Sorry to chime in so late!


----------



## americano

jen_sparro said:


> It doesn't look like the same bag in the pics in that listing? The bag in the pics you posted here look alittle off to me... wait for Vesna or bubbleloba to join in. The bag in the actual listing looks good. Sorry to chime in so late!


It's the same exact bag, I took the pictures in bright sunlight.
Anyways, I needed to have an expert opinion on the bag right away so I had the experts from mypoupette.com authenticate the actual ebay auction listing/pictures and they told me the bag is FAKE.
"The materials used ( leather and hardware), are not as I would expect to see for a Muse Two bag. In addition, the hallmark is not correct in any location"


----------



## jelliessss

Hi! experts please help me to authenticate this muse two. Thank you!

Name: Yves Saint Laurent "Muse 2" Blue Croc Suede Bag YSL
Seller: alyseinnt
ebay auction number :250872024209
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...H_Handbags&hash=item3a69234c91#ht_6569wt_1026


----------



## americano

jelliessss,  Authenticaters for YSL have not been around for a few days. Hope they come back soon. wondering:wondering

I would be very cautious, the seller had the same exact bag listed before but the listing was removed which is not a good sign.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this Yris bag for me. All pictures were taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/yris/


----------



## zebrakit

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BESACE YSL BAG - AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 260832690243
Seller: pumpletoo 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR..._s_Handbags&hash=item3cbad70043#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: I want to make sure this bag is authentic, the seller only has 3 feedbacks so I am pretty unsure!


----------



## Loubouti

Hello!

Can someone authenticate these? Thank you so much!
 Name: YSL BLACK NAPPA LEATHER TRIBUTE PUMP SHOES NEW 36-40
 Seller: 88caviar
 Item: 380347922323
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-BLACK-NAPPA...=US+Shoe+Size+(Women's)	7&hash=item97581c594f


----------



## Loubouti

I would like to get an opinion on one more item.

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE TOO Degrade Shoes 37 7
Seller: 3662marina
Item: 390337355914
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...55914?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae1eb608a

Have a special event coming up soon, I would appreciate if someone can authenticate these as soon as possible.

Thank you for your time

Cheers!!!!


----------



## dallas

Loubouti said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone authenticate these? Thank you so much!
> Name: YSL BLACK NAPPA LEATHER TRIBUTE PUMP SHOES NEW 36-40
> Seller: 88caviar
> Item: 380347922323
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-BLACK-NAPPA...=US+Shoe+Size+(Women's)	7&hash=item97581c594f






Loubouti said:


> I would like to get an opinion on one more item.
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE TOO Degrade Shoes 37 7
> Seller: 3662marina
> Item: 390337355914
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...55914?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae1eb608a
> 
> Have a special event coming up soon, I would appreciate if someone can authenticate these as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Cheers!!!!



Both pairs are authentic.


----------



## alouette

Can someone help me authenticate please?

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE HANDBAG IN PURPLE LEATHER- Mint
Listing Number: 220829553563
Seller: fraglady-8050
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item336a77939b#ht_557wt_1189

TIA


----------



## Loubouti

dallas said:


> Both pairs are authentic.


 

Thanks so much for your quick reply.

Now, I just need to decide which pair to get.


----------



## denise1973

Item:*Yves Saint Laurent OVERSIZED "MUSE" HANDBAG*
Listing Number: 120760169895sellsellsellsell1966






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120760169895&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## bubbleloba

alouette said:


> Can someone help me authenticate please?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE HANDBAG IN PURPLE LEATHER- Mint
> Listing Number: 220829553563
> Seller: fraglady-8050
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...WH_Handbags&hash=item336a77939b#ht_557wt_1189
> 
> TIA



Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag and close up of zipper and lock to authenticate.


----------



## bubbleloba

denise1973 said:


> Item:*Yves Saint Laurent OVERSIZED "MUSE" HANDBAG*
> Listing Number: 120760169895sellsellsellsell1966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120760169895&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT



The bag looks good so far, but would you ask the seller 1) when the bag was purchased, 2) to take a photo of the bag stuffed or zipped to show the actual shape, and 3) for a photo of the key?


----------



## bubbleloba

americano said:


> It's the same exact bag, I took the pictures in bright sunlight.
> Anyways, I needed to have an expert opinion on the bag right away so I had the experts from mypoupette.com authenticate the actual ebay auction listing/pictures and they told me the bag is FAKE.
> "The materials used ( leather and hardware), are not as I would expect to see for a Muse Two bag. In addition, the hallmark is not correct in any location"



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the muse 2 bags to authenticate this one...


----------



## denise1973

bubbleloba said:


> The bag looks good so far, but would you ask the seller 1) when the bag was purchased, 2) to take a photo of the bag stuffed or zipped to show the actual shape, and 3) for a photo of the key?



the key pic was already there but please forgive me if
it wasnt,,,,heres the pic of the key

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=149.jpg 

the seller got it off someone else who bought it from YSL at SLoane street in London England  thanks


----------



## americano

bubbleloba said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the muse 2 bags to authenticate this one...


 
No problem, thanks for taking your time to look.


I already had the experts at mypoupette authenticate the auction and they told me it is a counterfeit. I'm so sad 
I'm going to go to a store and buy one to be safe.


----------



## bubbleloba

denise1973 said:


> the key pic was already there but please forgive me if
> it wasnt,,,,heres the pic of the key
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/cockneyrebeluk/?action=view&current=149.jpg
> 
> the seller got it off someone else who bought it from YSL at SLoane street in London England  thanks



Looks good to me. I was threw off by the shape because it was bent, since many fake muses when zipped up look more squarish. That would be the only thing to look out for when you see the actual bag.


----------



## kurgee

hi ysl experts, 
need help authenticating this large black muse.  thanks a lot!


----------



## kurgee

more pics of ysl black muse (large size continued), thanks again!


----------



## bubbleloba

kurgee said:


> more pics of ysl black muse (large size continued), thanks again!



Authentic!


----------



## kurgee

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



thank you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I think post #4147 was overlooked.  Could someone please take a look?

Thank you


----------



## foxymom

Reposting this for the authenticators 

YSL Mauve Patent Roady

































Thank you very much! The bag is already with me and i would like to verify authenticity since im not too familiar with ysl


----------



## candicandle

Post #4132 was overlooked as well. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

Looks good!



foxymom said:


> Reposting this for the authenticators
> 
> YSL Mauve Patent Roady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! The bag is already with me and i would like to verify authenticity since im not too familiar with ysl


----------



## foxymom

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good!



Whew!! Thank you!! No need for additional pics?


----------



## venilles

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Black Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 220826833685
Seller: foxypiles
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item336a4e1315#ht_1566wt_689
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:

Item number:200641492847
Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT ,GENUINE LEATHER HANDBAG
ebay link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...47?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eb72a376f
seller:sues_bitsandbobs

thanks so much!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Thanks in advance ladies~~!!

Please help me authenticate these two:
1. 
Item number: 250870202960
Item name: 'Yves Saint Laurent, Rive Gauche' Nappa Blue Handbag
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870202960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_576wt_1139
Seller: jennym1626

2. Item number: 160616782874
Item name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Croc Medium Downtown Bag
Ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160616782874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3205wt_1139

Both bags looks so yum~~~  And if both are authentic, which one you think I should get?
[ About me: 158cm 44kg]   

Thank you ladies~!


----------



## hanana

item: Silver YSL Muse II
listing number: 280719189026
seller: saghdejian892008 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280719189026&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123
comments: Hello experts, I recently purchased this Muse II and while I'm pretty sure it's authentic, thought it would be a good idea to check with the experts.  Thank you so much!  The auction didn't have a lot of photos so I'm attaching my own photos.  Please let me know if you need more.  I've always wanted a Muse II so am hoping it is the real deal!


----------



## venilles

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL BLACK MOMBASA HORN PURSE
Listing Number:130563839175
Seller:design2sellamy
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!!


----------



## *sam**

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM LEATHER DOWNTOWN BAG NWT
Listing Number: 250871191208
Seller:cdn619mpn924
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVES...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a691696a8#ht_5296wt_641
Comments: Hi, Can you please have a look at this one, too? Thanks a lot. Your help is much appriciated.


----------



## bubbleloba

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:
> 
> Item number:200641492847
> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT ,GENUINE LEATHER HANDBAG
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...47?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eb72a376f
> seller:sues_bitsandbobs
> 
> thanks so much!



I think this is a fake... there's a typo in the authenticity card and the bad shape is a little off.  You can ask the seller to provide photos of 1) serial number leather tag and paper tag and 2) key and zipper hardware to help with authentication.


----------



## bubbleloba

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Thanks in advance ladies~~!!
> 
> Please help me authenticate these two:
> 1.
> Item number: 250870202960
> Item name: 'Yves Saint Laurent, Rive Gauche' Nappa Blue Handbag
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870202960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_576wt_1139
> Seller: jennym1626
> 
> 2. Item number: 160616782874
> Item name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Croc Medium Downtown Bag
> Ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160616782874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3205wt_1139
> 
> Both bags looks so yum~~~  And if both are authentic, which one you think I should get?
> [ About me: 158cm 44kg]
> 
> Thank you ladies~!



1. More photos are needed: serial number tag, zipper pull.

2. Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

*sam** said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM LEATHER DOWNTOWN BAG NWT
> Listing Number: 250871191208
> Seller:cdn619mpn924
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVES...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a691696a8#ht_5296wt_641
> Comments: Hi, Can you please have a look at this one, too? Thanks a lot. Your help is much appriciated.



Authentic! Price is a bit high though.


----------



## *sam**

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic! Price is a bit high though.



Thanks a lot!!! 
I know, but it has the "MAke an Offer" option as well. One can always hope and try .


----------



## vesna

venilles said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL BLACK MOMBASA HORN PURSE
> Listing Number:130563839175
> Seller:design2sellamy
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!!


 
looks OK, but seller has a bad reputation for "not as described"


----------



## vesna

hanana said:


> item: Silver YSL Muse II
> listing number: 280719189026
> seller: saghdejian892008
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280719189026&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123
> comments: Hello experts, I recently purchased this Muse II and while I'm pretty sure it's authentic, thought it would be a good idea to check with the experts. Thank you so much! The auction didn't have a lot of photos so I'm attaching my own photos. Please let me know if you need more. I've always wanted a Muse II so am hoping it is the real deal!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

americano said:


> jelliessss, Authenticaters for YSL have not been around for a few days. Hope they come back soon. wondering:wondering
> 
> I would be very cautious, the seller had the same exact bag listed before but the listing was removed which is not a good sign.


 
sorry about being away for so long, I have not had internet connection, and still do not but rarely like tonight when I visit a distand Starbucks (now I am camping in Canadian wilderness )))

your blue bag is not OK, and it was authenticated as a fake, sorry to hear that...this type of Muse II is the hardest one to authenticate and is very well faked


----------



## venilles

vesna said:


> looks OK, but seller has a bad reputation for "not as described"



Thank you!! I'll keep that in mind. Can you also take a look at below one? 


Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Black Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 220826833685
Seller: foxypiles
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...#ht_1566wt_689
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

venilles said:


> Thank you!! I'll keep that in mind. Can you also take a look at below one?
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Black Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 220826833685
> Seller: foxypiles
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...#ht_1566wt_689
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!!


 
link did not work, looks like it is removed
I will not be online until Monday, sorry if it is urgent


----------



## venilles

vesna said:


> link did not work, looks like it is removed
> I will not be online until Monday, sorry if it is urgent




http://www.ebay.com/itm/22082683368...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1566wt_689

Does this one work?


----------



## hanana

Thank you so much Vesna!



vesna said:


> looks good to me


----------



## intriganka2008

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:

Item number:330600511476
Item name: YSL 'Muse' Bag
ebay link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-..._s_Handbags&hash=item4cf95377f4#ht_933wt_1141
seller:xmaryannx

thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

intriganka2008 said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:
> 
> Item number:330600511476
> Item name: YSL 'Muse' Bag
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-..._s_Handbags&hash=item4cf95377f4#ht_933wt_1141
> seller:xmaryannx
> 
> thank you!



More photos are needed to authenticate this bag, including serial number tag, zippers, and key/lock.


----------



## shoegal87

Item number:220837124853
Item name: Authenic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two Medium
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenic-Yv...H_Handbags&hash=item336aeb1af5#ht_5454wt_1187
seller:assignmentconsignment


Please help me auth!  Thanks


----------



## KatrinaSlack

bubbleloba said:


> I think this is a fake... there's a typo in the authenticity card and the bad shape is a little off. You can ask the seller to provide photos of 1) serial number leather tag and paper tag and 2) key and zipper hardware to help with authentication.


 
Hi there, thanks heaps, the seller has finally added the photos and relisted here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eb744bdca

thanks so much again!


----------



## bubbleloba

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi there, thanks heaps, the seller has finally added the photos and relisted here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eb744bdca
> 
> thanks so much again!



This is a fake!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake!


 thanks for you help....


----------



## cho1021

Item: 160617351302
Seller: gagang
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25658a4886













TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

cho1021 said:


> Item: 160617351302
> Seller: gagang
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25658a4886
> 
> View attachment 1468923
> 
> 
> View attachment 1468924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1468925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1468926
> 
> 
> TIA!



Authentic!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

bubbleloba said:


> 1. More photos are needed: serial number tag, zipper pull.
> 
> 2. Authentic!



Thanks!!!!!

And the seller   [Item number: 250870202960
Item name: 'Yves Saint Laurent, Rive Gauche' Nappa Blue Handbag
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870202960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_576wt_1139
Seller: jennym1626]   just send me some photos. And she/he told me the serial number is 172460.486620  .

So, please help authentic this one again~!  

Thanks heaps!


----------



## somnambulist

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
Listing Number: 188186695
Seller: lightdarkness
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-uudenveroinen-ale/188186695
Comments:Tell me what you think of this, thanks!


----------



## candicandle

I think this post may have been overlooked.  I found the scarf as a church sale so I do not have any information on it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## twboi

i want to authenticate a ysl i got but if i don't know what style it is.. can i just post pictures and see if its real?

ps. cuz when i bought it, it just said ysl patent leather bag.


----------



## lattelover

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this YSL for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YVES-SA...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2238870339533969128


----------



## intriganka2008

bubbleloba said:


> More photos are needed to authenticate this bag, including serial number tag, zippers, and key/lock.



Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:

Item number:330600511476
Item name: YSL 'Muse' Bag
ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-..._s_Handbags&hash=item4cf95377f4#ht_933wt_1141
seller:xmaryannx

thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> And the seller   [Item number: 250870202960
> Item name: 'Yves Saint Laurent, Rive Gauche' Nappa Blue Handbag
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_576wt_1139
> Seller: jennym1626]   just send me some photos. And she/he told me the serial number is 172460.486620  .
> 
> So, please help authentic this one again~!
> 
> Thanks heaps!



The photos are really blurry for authentication. Please ask the seller to take a clear photo of the serial number tag.


----------



## bubbleloba

somnambulist said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 188186695
> Seller: lightdarkness
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-uudenveroinen-ale/188186695
> Comments:Tell me what you think of this, thanks!



Details look good so far, but please request a photo of the serial number leather tag from the seller for authentication. This is the OS size, right?


----------



## cellotogo

Dear Authenticator,

Need your expert assessment on this bag.  Is it authentic?

Item: White Leather Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Handbag
Listing Number: 150650960098
Seller: shopthesalerack
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150650960098
Comments:  Says... "-Pre-owned. - Excellent Condition.- Guaranteed Authentic."

Thank you!


----------



## TSquared2

Hi TPF-ers

I would like to get this YSL Besace authenticated please
Item: Sac Besace Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 180712903107
Seller: celinepariscelineparis
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180712903107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Am I right in saying this is a small besace? And what colour would this be? And has anyone bought from an international seller with a different language? I'm just a little wary due to the language barrier.

On another note, I did order a grey croc suede medium besace from Bluefly a few weeks ago, but instead they sent me a brown pebbled leather besace. I have sent it back for a return but did take some photos to get it authenticated out of curiosity, but I don't know how to upload photos. Could someone please help me with that?

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## vesna

cellotogo said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Need your expert assessment on this bag. Is it authentic?
> 
> Item: White Leather Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Handbag
> Listing Number: 150650960098
> Seller: shopthesalerack
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150650960098
> Comments: Says... "-Pre-owned. - Excellent Condition.- Guaranteed Authentic."
> 
> Thank you!


 
I am not familiar, sorry


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi TPF-ers
> 
> I would like to get this YSL Besace authenticated please
> Item: Sac Besace Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 180712903107
> Seller: celinepariscelineparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180712903107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Am I right in saying this is a small besace? And what colour would this be? And has anyone bought from an international seller with a different language? I'm just a little wary due to the language barrier.
> 
> On another note, I did order a grey croc suede medium besace from Bluefly a few weeks ago, but instead they sent me a brown pebbled leather besace. I have sent it back for a return but did take some photos to get it authenticated out of curiosity, but I don't know how to upload photos. Could someone please help me with that?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies


 
Hi, this is very light almost white besace....just a detail would help authenticat - papers have a serial number, and the back of the inner leather tag has the same number. Ask the seller for those two close-up photos, also the front of the tag close-up.

I did buy from a Swiss french speking seller and it went well, I spek French terribly, so I translated using google translator )))

no need to upload photos from Bluefly, they do not sell fake besaces (unless it was a return of a fake instead of a real one)

if you want to upload photos, they have to be in a small web format, and use chment tool


----------



## vesna

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> And the seller [Item number: 250870202960
> Item name: 'Yves Saint Laurent, Rive Gauche' Nappa Blue Handbag
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_576wt_1139
> Seller: jennym1626] just send me some photos. And she/he told me the serial number is 172460.486620 .
> 
> So, please help authentic this one again~!
> 
> Thanks heaps!


 
blurry photos, but it coul be OK, clearer photos would help here indeed


----------



## somnambulist

bubbleloba said:


> Details look good so far, but please request a photo of the serial number leather tag from the seller for authentication. This is the OS size, right?



Hey, this is the pic the seller send me.


----------



## bubbly.bubby

PLEASE Help Authenticate: YSL Tribute Stud 105 Sandal Heels (2010)

THANK YOU!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

PLEASE Help Authenticate: YSL Tribute Stud 105 Sandal Heels (2010)

THANK YOU!


----------



## hotmotha

Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this bag?

Item: YSL Muse 2 Two Black Patent Tote Bag
Listing Number: 130565541200
Seller: miao1008 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-2-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e66500d50#ht_748wt_1389
Comments: I've asked the seller to send me more photos of the bag and here's the link http://znatvintage.blogspot.com/2011/08/ysl-large-black-patent-muse-2-usd1699.html

Thank you!


----------



## lattelover

Hi, I am able to post the pics now for this YSL bow bag. Is this authentic? Please let me know. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330603937380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## colortree

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Rive Gauche Bag Handbag 
Listing Number: 190569633090
Seller: evie_08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190569633090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:would you please authenticate this bag? thanks a lot!


----------



## bubbleloba

somnambulist said:


> Hey, this is the pic the seller send me.



Authentic


----------



## cho1021

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


 thanks a lot, appreciate it!!!!


----------



## vesna

hotmotha said:


> Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2 Two Black Patent Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 130565541200
> Seller: miao1008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-2-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e66500d50#ht_748wt_1389
> Comments: I've asked the seller to send me more photos of the bag and here's the link http://znatvintage.blogspot.com/2011/08/ysl-large-black-patent-muse-2-usd1699.html
> 
> Thank you!


 
all the details seem authentic


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black YSL Rive Gauche Bag Handbag
> Listing Number: 190569633090
> Seller: evie_08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190569633090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:would you please authenticate this bag? thanks a lot!


 
it does look authentic, BUT, I searched feedback and ended up seing that some of her bags are in a horrific state, search tPF for *************f0000]evie08[/COLOR]*


----------



## kamster83

Please authenticate this:

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Brown Leather Muse Bag Item No:270804992244
Seller ID: *rgel4881*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0d3c40f4


Thank you!


----------



## kamster83

YSL muse
Please authenticate this:

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Brown Leather Muse Bag Item No:180713967194
Seller ID: juma1121858
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OVERSIZED-Y...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a13644e5a

Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

kamster83 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Brown Leather Muse Bag Item No:270804992244
> Seller ID: *rgel4881*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0d3c40f4
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

kamster83 said:


> YSL muse
> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Brown Leather Muse Bag Item No:180713967194
> Seller ID: juma1121858
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OVERSIZED-Y...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a13644e5a
> 
> Thank you!



Fake.


----------



## intriganka2008

intriganka2008 said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:
> 
> Item number:330600511476
> Item name: YSL 'Muse' Bag
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-..._s_Handbags&hash=item4cf95377f4#ht_933wt_1141
> seller:xmaryannx
> 
> thank you!


----------



## intriganka2008

More pictures


----------



## bubbleloba

intriganka2008 said:


>



I thought this bag was authenticated earlier.  In any case, the details do look authentic.


----------



## intriganka2008

bubbleloba said:


> I thought this bag was authenticated earlier.  In any case, the details do look authentic.



Many thanks!!!!


----------



## shoegal87

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:

Item number:290602988995
Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two 2 Multicolor Large Bag
ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290602988995#ht_500wt_1202
seller:ahasas37

thank you!


----------



## youssefm

Item: Vintage YSL Brooch
Listing Number:120767980218
Seller:jeremy8mn 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-YVE..._all_in_one&hash=item1c1e5522ba#ht_500wt_1363
Comments: I was wondering if these are authentic or not. I understand it's just a simple photo, but is there more to these brooch's that I could ask for, or were these ever made? Thank you!

Item: Vintage YSl Brooch
Listing Number: 120767980379
Seller: same as above
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-YVE...Memorabilia&hash=item1c1e55235b#ht_500wt_1363
Comments: same as above


----------



## lattelover

Item: YSL Bow Bag
Listing Number: 330606406955
Seller: *2010*dealsrus*
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YVES-SA...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf9ad6d2b

Comments: Hi, I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this YSL Bow bag. Thank you!


----------



## semicharmer

Item: YSL Muse 2
Listing Number: 120769595271
Seller: 2011squarepants
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2421889435922369097
Comments: more pics below.  thanks for helping to authenticate!


----------



## sarahknowles

hey is this bag authentic?
item: YSL Rive Gauche Bag Handbag

seller: evie_08

link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847


----------



## sarahknowles

what about these bags?

item: YSL Brown Leather Purse w Horn Mombasa Collection
seller: inanyc
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Brown-Le...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f34a470


Item: black mombasa 
seller: inthemint2008
link; http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5645cf4c8c


----------



## LKD

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL large White Cream Leather Bag
Listing Number: 130569184034
Seller: organixbaby
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130569184034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_674wt_1139

Thank you very much for your opinion!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Thank you in advance!!!!

NWT!! YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL STUDDED BAG RUNWAY!
freddieboy7
280732301195
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28073230119...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1116wt_136


----------



## moose*boots

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Chic Fringe Leather Bag
Listing Number:290602036732
Seller: *tazjetdingle*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290602036...sid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=261612328676
Comments:  bought this on ebay and it looks good I have to say but there is no serial number anywhere and this worries me very much 

Any advice most gratefully received 

thanks a million

em x


----------



## blesscocohu

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Croc Embossed in Purple 
Listing Number:38298333
Seller:irenelily
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-2-Croc-Embossed-in-Purple/38298333

THX


----------



## vesna

shoegal87 said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this one:
> 
> Item number:290602988995
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two 2 Multicolor Large Bag
> ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290602988995#ht_500wt_1202
> seller:ahasas37
> 
> thank you!


 
we would need to see serial number on the back of the inner tag as well as serial number on paper tag...I do not like that she selles "private" so you can not see what she had sold before


----------



## vesna

lattelover said:


> Item: YSL Bow Bag
> Listing Number: 330606406955
> Seller: *2010*dealsrus*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YVES-SA...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf9ad6d2b
> 
> Comments: Hi, I'd really appreciate if someone could authenticate this YSL Bow bag. Thank you!


 
looks authentic


----------



## vesna

sarahknowles said:


> hey is this bag authentic?
> item: YSL Rive Gauche Bag Handbag
> 
> seller: evie_08
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847


 
my oppinion is in post #4217


----------



## vesna

sarahknowles said:


> what about these bags?
> 
> item: YSL Brown Leather Purse w Horn Mombasa Collection
> seller: inanyc
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Brown-Le...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f34a470
> 
> 
> Item: black mombasa
> seller: inthemint2008
> link; http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5645cf4c8c


 

#1 fake
#2 we need many more photos - inner tag with serial number, side, inside


----------



## vesna

LKD said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL large White Cream Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 130569184034
> Seller: organixbaby
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130569184034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_674wt_1139
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion!


 
I am not familiar, sorry

if seller would provide photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number and paper tag, that would help


----------



## vesna

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Thank you in advance!!!!
> 
> NWT!! YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL STUDDED BAG RUNWAY!
> freddieboy7
> 280732301195
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28073230119...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1116wt_136


 

so far OK, just ask the seller for the back of the leather tag with serial number, please


----------



## vesna

moose*boots said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Chic Fringe Leather Bag
> Listing Number:290602036732
> Seller: *tazjetdingle*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290602036...sid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=261612328676
> Comments: bought this on ebay and it looks good I have to say but there is no serial number anywhere and this worries me very much
> 
> Any advice most gratefully received
> 
> thanks a million
> 
> em x


 
this is a tricky one, it does not look authentic to me, I am sorry to say. I used to have the same, but the stiching was black, YvesSaintLaurent was printed better ("t" at the end here is off), outer tag is off 

this is not fringe bag, it is St Tropez

here is the real one

http://luxury.malleries.com/yves-sa...all2SID=f4ad830c736ac4a451b37107dfa2caaa#img9

and quite a few we have in reference library


----------



## vesna

blesscocohu said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Croc Embossed in Purple
> Listing Number:38298333
> Seller:irenelily
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-2-Croc-Embossed-in-Purple/38298333
> 
> THX


 
looks authentic from a fine tPFer


----------



## girlygirl3

Item: rive gauche
seller: evie_08
Comment:  No authenticity cards and no dustbag!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847

Thanks for your help!


----------



## semicharmer

hi, dont know whether this was "lost" amongst the rest of the posts, so re-posting it here  cheers!

Item: YSL Muse 2
Listing Number: 120769595271
Seller: 2011squarepants
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YV...89435922369097
Comments: more pics below.  thanks for helping to authenticate!


----------



## appnormal

Hello ladies,

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? 
Item: YSL Muse II Large Multicolor
I got it from the local website in my country. 
All pictures were taken by me. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/104263407933000222335/YSLMuseII?authkey=Gv1sRgCIzMybycwoGmoAE

What makes me worry is the font of serial number. It looks difference from the other muse2 bags which I saw. I don't know it's normal or a problem?

Thanks in advance.

P1030686.JPG


----------



## vesna

appnormal said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item: YSL Muse II Large Multicolor
> I got it from the local website in my country.
> All pictures were taken by me.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104263407933000222335/YSLMuseII?authkey=Gv1sRgCIzMybycwoGmoAE
> 
> What makes me worry is the font of serial number. It looks difference from the other muse2 bags which I saw. I don't know it's normal or a problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> P1030686.JPG


 
I think you should stay away from it, some other things have red flags too


----------



## vesna

girlygirl3 said:


> Item: rive gauche
> seller: evie_08
> Comment: No authenticity cards and no dustbag!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
my oppinion is in post #4217


----------



## vesna

semicharmer said:


> hi, dont know whether this was "lost" amongst the rest of the posts, so re-posting it here  cheers!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number: 120769595271
> Seller: 2011squarepants
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YV...89435922369097
> Comments: more pics below. thanks for helping to authenticate!


 
I am so sorry, I thought I answered, but I did not

I have my doubts about this one, and many more photos are needed...card with serial number, back of the inner tag with serial number....zipper head bottom with engraving, side of the bag photo


----------



## vesna

semicharmer , I am hoping that someone who had a blue Muse II will look at this one


----------



## kema042290

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ROADY TOBACCO BWN 
Seller:allwazshoppn 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27be076dc2

Hope it's real; it would be my first bag cos I my chloe from Overstock was fake.


----------



## vesna

kema042290 said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ROADY TOBACCO BWN
> Seller:allwazshoppn
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27be076dc2
> 
> Hope it's real; it would be my first bag cos I my chloe from Overstock was fake.


 
thisone does look real to me...fake from Overstock ???  Probably some fake return  instead of real...wow, sorry to hear that

if the seller woud show paper tag with serial number to compare with the one from leather tag, that would be great...but no red flags here...the only isue I woud have is a feedback regarding the state of the items sold, not the best record


----------



## kema042290

vesna said:


> thisone does look real to me...fake from Overstock ???  Probably some fake return  instead of real...wow, sorry to hear that
> 
> if the seller woud show paper tag with serial number to compare with the one from leather tag, that would be great...but no red flags here...the only isue I woud have is a feedback regarding the state of the items sold, not the best record



Thanks. It was my bday gift too. I'm not sure since it has their tag when I brought it but when there is a will there is a way. I'm sure people figured out how to remove it and put it back on. Anyways, I am getting a refund so I don't care. I'm gonna buy a bag under 800 goal and save the rest. Wish me luck. I'm was looking at the feedback as well ... but then I dunno what to believe sometimes because buyers can be mean and don't read sometimes.


----------



## Heloise77

hey!! need some help, wanna know if it's an authentic bag, thanks so much!!

item: mini downtown YSL in grey mettalic
seller: jennifershorto

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-YVES-SAINT-L...81?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item20bc3f4ddd


----------



## vesna

Heloise77 said:


> hey!! need some help, wanna know if it's an authentic bag, thanks so much!!
> 
> item: mini downtown YSL in grey mettalic
> seller: jennifershorto
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-YVES-SAINT-L...81?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item20bc3f4ddd


 
hmm, tags are OK, but zipper pull is fishy..I would like to see under the zipper head engraving if possible...dust bag and any paper tag with serial number


----------



## charmersmarket

Vintage YSL handbag
I picked this up at a thrift store that also had an authentic vintage luxury items by my house.
All the pictures  were taken by me.


i picked up this old, old, old, ysl purse but I'm perplexed with the lining.  It says "HUNGUN" There is a place above the interior zippered pocket that had a rectangular tag sewn in and another tag that is small and says "34" in black.  The interior zipper is marked with "HAK" Can anyone authenticate this?

https://picasaweb.google.com/116314497871118617905/VintageYSLBag?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## vesna

charmersmarket said:


> Vintage YSL handbag
> I picked this up at a thrift store that also had an authentic vintage luxury items by my house.
> All the pictures were taken by me.
> 
> 
> i picked up this old, old, old, ysl purse but I'm perplexed with the lining. It says "HUNGUN" There is a place above the interior zippered pocket that had a rectangular tag sewn in and another tag that is small and says "34" in black. The interior zipper is marked with "HAK" Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116314497871118617905/VintageYSLBag?authuser=0&feat=directlink


 
the link does not work for me for some reason


----------



## charmersmarket

vesna said:


> the link does not work for me for some reason



sorry here it is again  

https://picasaweb.google.com/116314...authkey=Gv1sRgCKvNqZKZ5rrA2QE&feat=directlink


----------



## charmersmarket

charmersmarket said:


> Vintage YSL handbag
> I picked this up at a thrift store that also had an authentic vintage luxury items by my house.
> All the pictures  were taken by me.
> 
> 
> i picked up this old, old, old, ysl purse but I'm perplexed with the lining.  It says "HUNGUN" There is a place above the interior zippered pocket that had a rectangular tag sewn in and another tag that is small and says "34" in black.  The interior zipper is marked with "HAK" Can anyone authenticate this?



heres the correct link 

https://picasaweb.google.com/116314...authkey=Gv1sRgCKvNqZKZ5rrA2QE&feat=directlink


----------



## vesna

charmersmarket said:


> heres the correct link
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116314...authkey=Gv1sRgCKvNqZKZ5rrA2QE&feat=directlink


 
wow, I have never seen a bag like this, sure looks interesting, I hope someone will have it and chime in


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me please?
YSL Medium Downtown, croc leather bag. Length: 18""  Height: 13"" Depth: 10"" Drop: 8""

Thanks in advance!

Photos please go to : http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011289.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011290.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011295.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011296.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011302.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011303.jpg

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02448.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02449.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02450.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02451.JPG


----------



## vesna

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me please?
> YSL Medium Downtown, croc leather bag. Length: 18"" Height: 13"" Depth: 10"" Drop: 8""
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Photos please go to : http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011289.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011290.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011295.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011296.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011302.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/07092011303.jpg
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02448.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02449.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02450.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/DSC02451.JPG


 
looks authentic to me...what is the engraving on the bottom of the zipper head?


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me...what is the engraving on the bottom of the zipper head?



Hi Vesna,
the engraving on the bottom of the zipper head: photo: 
http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL-DOWNTOWN/DSC02452.JPG


Cheers!

Thank you heaps!


----------



## vesna

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hi Vesna,
> the engraving on the bottom of the zipper head: photo:
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL-DOWNTOWN/DSC02452.JPG
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Thank you heaps!


 
all looks great !


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

vesna said:


> all looks great !



Thank you~~~~


----------



## zuzu35

Hello YSL friends, I saw this site posted on FB and I always assume everything is too good to be true! But if it is fake they are really good fakes. Will ya'll take a look and give me your expert opinions. Thanks 
http://www.goforkicks.com/product.php?subcat_id=868&cat_id=145


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> Hello YSL friends, I saw this site posted on FB and I always assume everything is too good to be true! But if it is fake they are really good fakes. Will ya'll take a look and give me your expert opinions. Thanks
> http://www.goforkicks.com/product.php?subcat_id=868&cat_id=145


 

NO, fakes, all YSL details wrong, stay away please !!! You would see if you had any of these bags in your hands


----------



## zuzu35

vesna said:


> NO, fakes, all YSL details wrong, stay away please !!! You would see if you had any of these bags in your hands



Thanks Vesna, I knew you would say that!! I wasn't even shopping, just saw a ton of people on FB liking that site and wanted to let some friends know to stay away.


----------



## cathybscloset

Hello experts! Please authenticate this bag! Thank you! 

*Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Handbag
*Item #:* 190573750399
*Seller:* *queensharronanita
Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847
*Comments:*


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Hello experts! Please authenticate this bag! Thank you!
> 
> *Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Handbag
> *Item #:* 190573750399
> *Seller:* *queensharronanita*
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847
> *Comments:*


 
when I follow your link this is what I get, evie_08 seller of Rive Gauche

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847

check if that is the one you wanted


----------



## cathybscloset

vesna said:


> when I follow your link this is what I get, evie_08 seller of Rive Gauche
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ed97847
> 
> check if that is the one you wanted



Hi Vesna! Unfortunately, I listed the wrong link! Ah, here it is; thank you!

*Item: *Yves Saint-Laurent Black Leather Handbag
*Item #: *190573750399
*Seller: **queensharronanita
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2649181593844296883

Thank you again!


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> Hi Vesna! Unfortunately, I listed the wrong link! Ah, here it is; thank you!
> 
> *Item: *Yves Saint-Laurent Black Leather Handbag
> *Item #: *190573750399
> *Seller: **queensharronanita*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2649181593844296883
> 
> Thank you again!


 it does not look good at all, many red flags (not to mention missing closure drum, which is almost impossible to replace )


----------



## cathybscloset

vesna said:


> it does not look good at all, many red flags (not to mention missing closure drum, which is almost impossible to replace )



*sigh* of course! thank you so much vesna!!


----------



## vesna

cathybscloset said:


> *sigh* of course! thank you so much vesna!!


 
you are welcome, but there will be one for you, they do pop up occasionally and it will a fine seller ... I had lots of great experiences and got amazing deals on ebay for almost all my bags that I own...I do not have paying power for even a single one of them full price, but over time here and there pops up really well maintained, sometimes hardly worn at all, sometimes display in a good shape, which is a quarter or a third of retail, then it feels great


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies could you check this one for me:

Item name:black muse
Item number:170693726988
seller:debbihall
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-YVES-...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27be23930c

and this one:
Item name: ivory muse
item number:220848823658
seller:kasbarbazzar2003
ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336b9d9d6a

thansk so much!


----------



## diorloves

Hi, could somebody take a look at this vintage muse please, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## diorloves

some more photos


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies could you check this one for me:
> 
> Item name:black muse
> Item number:170693726988
> seller:debbihall
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-YVES-...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27be23930c
> 
> and this one:
> Item name: ivory muse
> item number:220848823658
> seller:kasbarbazzar2003
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336b9d9d6a
> 
> thansk so much!


 
#1 is older, I would  need to see under the zipper head engraving, paper tag with serial number and a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number to compare

#2 needs photos of inner tag front and back as well as under the zipper head engraving, it is NOT oversize but large size Muse


----------



## vesna

diorloves said:


> some more photos


 
no red flags here, I believe this one is OK

*bubbleoba* could confirm if she is around


----------



## inesla1202

Item:  Sac Yves Saint Laurent Roady
Listing Number: 180722831143
Seller:tristank75 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Roady-/180722831143?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a13eb8f27#ht_500wt_1139
Comments:


----------



## kingak

Hello Ladies,
I need help with this one:
Item:Authentic YSL Calypso bag 
Seller:Justjudyhere
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-YSL-Calypso-bag-for-sale/40222000
Comments:
Thank you


----------



## vesna

diorloves said:


> some more photos



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

inesla1202 said:


> Item:  Sac Yves Saint Laurent Roady
> Listing Number: 180722831143
> Seller:tristank75
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Yves-Saint-L...pour_femmes&hash=item2a13eb8f27#ht_500wt_1139
> Comments:



bright photos, I can not see leather tag well from the front, I do not know really


----------



## vesna

kingak said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I need help with this one:
> Item:Authentic YSL Calypso bag
> Seller:Justjudyhere
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-YSL-Calypso-bag-for-sale/40222000
> Comments:
> Thank you



not many photos there, tag looks right and details, if you could get a photo of under zipper head engraving, that would be great. She is a tPF-er, you could ask her for the ID if you want to connect and be sure


----------



## kingak

vesna said:


> not many photos there, tag looks right and details, if you could get a photo of under zipper head engraving, that would be great. She is a tPF-er, you could ask her for the ID if you want to connect and be sure



Thank you, the seller send me some extra photos:
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_0677.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_0680.jpg


----------



## KatrinaSlack

vesna said:


> #1 is older, I would need to see under the zipper head engraving, paper tag with serial number and a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number to compare
> 
> #2 needs photos of inner tag front and back as well as under the zipper head engraving, it is NOT oversize but large size Muse


 
thanks vesna, I ended up buy the first bag and have a few more photos which will hopefully help with authentification:

they are here:
http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad208/KatrinaSlack/
thanks so much again! have my fingers crossed!


----------



## icecreamxxsushi

Hi there,
Im from Australia so its no doubt that there is no where to find any YSL y-mail collection. Can you please help me if this is real or not? 
Item:Rare YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-MAIL Envelope Clutch Purse Black Leather Wallet
Listing Number:280735406697
Seller:studentatlaw1987 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-YSL-Yv...s=63&clkid=2750989623538459882#ht_4535wt_1185
Comments:
I have absolutely fallen in love with this wallet so im hoping its real. Thanks


----------



## vesna

kingak said:


> Thank you, the seller send me some extra photos:
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_0677.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_0680.jpg



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> thanks vesna, I ended up buy the first bag and have a few more photos which will hopefully help with authentification:
> 
> they are here:
> http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad208/KatrinaSlack/
> thanks so much again! have my fingers crossed!



authentic


----------



## vesna

icecreamxxsushi said:


> Hi there,
> Im from Australia so its no doubt that there is no where to find any YSL y-mail collection. Can you please help me if this is real or not?
> Item:Rare YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-MAIL Envelope Clutch Purse Black Leather Wallet
> Listing Number:280735406697
> Seller:studentatlaw1987
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-YSL-Yv...s=63&clkid=2750989623538459882#ht_4535wt_1185
> Comments:
> I have absolutely fallen in love with this wallet so im hoping its real. Thanks



this is authentic coin purse, identical to mine, photos are great, except the main title photo is not of this wallet (but a smooth patent clutch). This is a great grainy patent. It measures 5' x 3.5' and can be filled to be almost 1' "fat". Cheers, V


----------



## kingak

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you


----------



## KatrinaSlack

vesna said:


> authentic


 
Hi, thanks so much!  yipee


----------



## IFO

Item: Sac Yves Saint Laurent vintage bag
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/ysl-musta-laukku/182651062

Comments: Hi! I have no idea about the vintage ysl bags, please help me, is there any change for this to be authentic? Thanks!


----------



## rnira

Quote: 

Item: YSL white easy

Listing Number:320754891017 

Seller: riheke

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320754891017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: PLs expert authenticate this for me


----------



## blkcollegegirl

Hello ladies and gents! 

    I have been hunting for the YSL patent leather black Muse and am quite interested in buying it but I want to make sure it's legit. If someone can check out the link for me and let me know whether it's real or fake, I would greatly appreciate it. 
Here's the information: 
Item: YSL XXL Muse Black Patent Leather 
Listing#: 320758318641
Seller: favorite-addiction 
Link:  XXL YSL MUSE
Comments: 

Please someone help! Please and thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

blkcollegegirl said:


> Hello ladies and gents!
> 
> I have been hunting for the YSL patent leather black Muse and am quite interested in buying it but I want to make sure it's legit. If someone can check out the link for me and let me know whether it's real or fake, I would greatly appreciate it.
> Here's the information:
> Item: YSL XXL Muse Black Patent Leather
> Listing#: 320758318641
> Seller: favorite-addiction
> Link:  XXL YSL MUSE
> Comments:
> 
> Please someone help! Please and thank you



Looks good. This is the oversize muse.


----------



## blkcollegegirl

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good. This is the oversize muse.



Thank you! I appreciate it=]


----------



## vesna

rnira said:


> Quote:
> 
> Item: YSL white easy
> 
> Listing Number:320754891017
> 
> Seller: riheke
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320754891017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: PLs expert authenticate this for me



now when the serial number is photographed on paper tag, we need leather tag inside. Please ask the seller for front of leather tag and back with serial number, as well as under zipper head engraving.


----------



## clevercat

I really don't know what I am looking for with YSL bags - I'd like to get this one for my sister, but am really worried about ending up with a fake.

Large Downtown tote





What other photos should I ask for?

Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

clevercat said:


> I really don't know what I am looking for with YSL bags - I'd like to get this one for my sister, but am really worried about ending up with a fake.
> 
> Large Downtown tote
> 
> View attachment 1487720
> 
> 
> 
> What other photos should I ask for?
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
ask for closeup of zipper pull, engraving on the bottom side of zipper head, innter leather tag front and back with serial number...post auction site if there is any...this one is a medium downtown


----------



## clevercat

vesna said:


> ask for closeup of zipper pull, engraving on the bottom side of zipper head, innter leather tag front and back with serial number...post auction site if there is any...this one is a medium downtown


 

Thanks so much, *vesna*! I've asked for all those photos. Also - the measurements I've been given - 19x13x9 - seem off compared to both large and medium (I've been doing some homework om the reference threads lol) - is this a red flag? I've been burned with fakes before and don't want it to happen again.


----------



## hayley29

My first hunt for a Muse  - please help! Thanks so much in advance ladies! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-650-New-Y..._Handbags&hash=item588fc6c169#ht_10658wt_1270


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, any thoughts on this bag? thank you

*NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Yes Large Brown Chevre Tote *

$390.00 
seller: irenelily
link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Yes-Large-Brown-Chevre-Tote/31191804


----------



## vesna

clevercat said:


> Thanks so much, *vesna*! I've asked for all those photos. Also - the measurements I've been given - 19x13x9 - seem off compared to both large and medium (I've been doing some homework om the reference threads lol) - is this a red flag? I've been burned with fakes before and don't want it to happen again.


 
downtowns are always measured a bit off, if the seller does not report the official measurement from YSL website - I bought a medim one with measurement totally off, but I saw from photos that it was a medium and genuine (seller even called it XL tote )

indication that the height is around 13-14 inches is that it is a medium and it looks like medium to me for sure..could be a rough measurement, and all we need to see are some important details-indications of a real YSL,  perhaps it is OK


----------



## vesna

hayley29 said:


> My first hunt for a Muse - please help! Thanks so much in advance ladies!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-650-New-Y..._Handbags&hash=item588fc6c169#ht_10658wt_1270


 
this one looks good to me (if the seller could provide back of leather tag photo with serial number on it to compare with paper, would be great, but I see no red flags here

please, post in this format so that the others can use a search function to see if it was authenticated before:

Item: 
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments: 

cheers, vesna


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, any thoughts on this bag? thank you
> 
> *NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Yes Large Brown Chevre Tote *
> 
> $390.00
> seller: irenelily
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Yes-Large-Brown-Chevre-Tote/31191804


 

looks good


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you!!! Any idea why its selling so low??


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Thank you!!! Any idea why its selling so low??


 
not really  but the seller is a dear tPF-er, sold so many authentic bags before, honest and the bag looks authentic...it is not carried at all...well, maybe it is not a popular model, maybe she tried for a long time ??? I can not even guess

ask her about any smell though, one buyer said one of the bags smelled like smoke and perfume, no harm in asking if you are sensitive to those


----------



## bujuy

Item: YSL Patent Croco Tribute bag
Listing Number: 270818097959
Seller: wineaddict97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270818097959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: 

Dear experts, please help me authenticate this bag. I am very interested in purchasing it. Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

bujuy said:


> Item: YSL Patent Croco Tribute bag
> Listing Number: 270818097959
> Seller: wineaddict97
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270818097959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Dear experts, please help me authenticate this bag. I am very interested in purchasing it. Thank you!



Looks good so far. But please ask the seller to post a clear photo of the serial number tag, and closeups of the Y tag and zipper.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hi there!
Item: YSL Rive Gauche
Listing Number: 190578971098
Seller: evie_08
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5f6451da
Comments: Debating this size, and how practical the bag is...but pretty if it is real!


----------



## vesna

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hi there!
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche
> Listing Number: 190578971098
> Seller: evie_08
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5f6451da
> Comments: Debating this size, and how practical the bag is...but pretty if it is real!


 
it was authenticated before, I am not sure if it is authentic, but  search seller's name on tPF as evie08

please, look at post *4217*

by the way, Rive Gauche is a fabulous and practical  bag (I have 2), but this one I looked and looked, something looks off to me


----------



## marls_cbu

Item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent- Muse handbag- Blue 
Listing Number: 200654460846
Seller: mrbvlgary
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200654460846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: 

Please authenticate.  I am very interested in purchasing a Muse right now to add to my purse collection.  Thanks!


----------



## cathybscloset

vesna said:


> you are welcome, but there will be one for you, they do pop up occasionally and it will a fine seller ... I had lots of great experiences and got amazing deals on ebay for almost all my bags that I own...I do not have paying power for even a single one of them full price, but over time here and there pops up really well maintained, sometimes hardly worn at all, sometimes display in a good shape, which is a quarter or a third of retail, then it feels great



so true! i got a louis vuitton zippy wallet, PRISTINE, for more than 60% off retail; especially after the last price increase! thanks so much! i'm still looking!


----------



## bubbleloba

marls_cbu said:


> Item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent- Muse handbag- Blue
> Listing Number: 200654460846
> Seller: mrbvlgary
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200654460846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Please authenticate.  I am very interested in purchasing a Muse right now to add to my purse collection.  Thanks!



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag, located on the other side of the YSL logo. Otherwise, the photos look like that of an authentic bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

vesna said:


> it was authenticated before, I am not sure if it is authentic, but  search seller's name on tPF as evie08
> 
> please, look at post *4217*
> 
> by the way, Rive Gauche is a fabulous and practical  bag (I have 2), but this one I looked and looked, something looks off to me


Thank you, and I agree that something seems off, but not sure what???  Oh well...thank you!!


----------



## marinasmir

hello, could you please authenticate this muse two?

Item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent- Muse two blue
Listing Number: 190578603064
Seller: barrbos
Link: http://cgi.ebay.es/AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-TWO-2-/190578603064?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c5f5eb438

thank you very much!!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies,
I just bought this amazing majorelle - can't believe I won it!
Could you please check it is authentic?  I thought I had already but I must have forgotten before the auction closed:
item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Majorelle Medium Tote Camel 
Item number:140606453855
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140606453855&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123:
seller:mcdreamy1

thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

marinasmir said:


> hello, could you please authenticate this muse two?
> 
> Item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent- Muse two blue
> Listing Number: 190578603064
> Seller: barrbos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.es/AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-TWO-2-/190578603064?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c5f5eb438
> 
> thank you very much!!


 
I do not know this bag well, I wish someone else would chime in..I  know it is not a blue nubuck Muse II from the photo with Kate Moss, I myself have not seen the one with leather front pannel

I would need to see YSL details because of that - side of the back leather, bottom feet - the central one with ySL engraving, back of inner leather tag and under side of the zipper head (engraving)...if she has paper tag with serial number to compare to back of a leather tag serial number, that would be great


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just bought this amazing majorelle - can't believe I won it!
> Could you please check it is authentic? I thought I had already but I must have forgotten before the auction closed:
> item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Majorelle Medium Tote Camel
> Item number:140606453855
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140606453855&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123:
> seller:mcdreamy1
> 
> thanks so much!


 
I have a feeling all is OK, when you get it just compare serial number inside the bag on the back of a letter tag with paper tag...all looks good to me...congrats, it is a beauty


----------



## rnira

vesna said:


> now when the serial number is photographed on paper tag, we need leather tag inside. Please ask the seller for front of leather tag and back with serial number, as well as under zipper head engraving.


 
Here's more pictures for your perusal. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Dkbag lover

Item:Free Ship YVES SAINT LAURENT Tie Hats On Blue Silk Necktie
Listing Number: 220856117656
Seller: dhiyakhaira
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3536wt_866
Comments: 

Dear experts, Im not sure if you can help authenticate necktie. Just purchased it and apparently seller says its authentic. Kindly help..


----------



## anena7

Please somebody can help me to authenticate the bag?

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO 2 NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT
Listing Number: 190578603064
Seller: barrbos 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190578603064&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Comments:


----------



## wo0t

Item: N/A
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff-for-Sale-clothes-accessories-baby-YSL-Wallet-W0QQAdIdZ292446798
Comments: is this authentic ?


----------



## jujuto

anena7 said:


> Please somebody can help me to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO 2 NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT
> Listing Number: 190578603064
> Seller: barrbos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190578603064&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Comments:



Hi anena7,
strange logo, strange label ... looks fake.
can't wait to read Vesna's advice.
Regards.


----------



## jujuto

Dkbag lover said:


> Item:Free Ship YVES SAINT LAURENT Tie Hats On Blue Silk Necktie
> Listing Number: 220856117656
> Seller: dhiyakhaira
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3536wt_866
> Comments:
> 
> Dear experts, Im not sure if you can help authenticate necktie. Just purchased it and apparently seller says its authentic. Kindly help..



Hi DKbag lover,
I am not expert with necktie but there is a detail wich is anormal.
In french : we don't write "fabriquè en italie" but "fabriqué en italie". For me it's an important fault.
So, i think it's a fake.
Regards. Julie


----------



## vesna

rnira said:


> Here's more pictures for your perusal. Thanks so much in advance.


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Please somebody can help me to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO 2 NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT
> Listing Number: 190578603064
> Seller: barrbos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190578603064&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Comments:


 
Hi Anena, here is post   #*4319*  with comment about it. the seller posted additional photos but not all which would lead to authentication

as jujuto pointed, something is off

also this is NOT Kate Moss' bag, that one is nubuck and leather


----------



## rnira

vesna said:


> looks good to me



 Just added it to my collection!


----------



## wo0t

Hey, can somebody help me check if the men's wallet authentic ?


----------



## wo0t

singapore.gumtree.sg/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=292446798&back=-1&ImageIndex=1

sorry, here is the picture


----------



## anena7

jujuto said:


> Hi anena7,
> strange logo, strange label ... looks fake.
> can't wait to read Vesna's advice.
> Regards.




Thanks Jujuto, myself I was thinking the serial number was a bit strange


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> Hi Anena, here is post   #*4319*  with comment about it. the seller posted additional photos but not all which would lead to authentication
> 
> as jujuto pointed, something is off
> 
> also this is NOT Kate Moss' bag, that one is nubuck and leather



Thanks Vesna again for your help, I won't buy it.


----------



## LKD

Any thoughts on this bag, please?

YSL Easy Bag
roxanne1811
270823857456
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Easy-Bag-/270823857456

Many thanks!


----------



## Dkbag lover

jujuto said:


> Hi DKbag lover,
> I am not expert with necktie but there is a detail wich is anormal.
> In french : we don't write "fabriquè en italie" but "fabriqué en italie". For me it's an important fault.
> So, i think it's a fake.
> Regards. Julie



Wow.. Thks for that. I had no idea.


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! Can you please help me? 

Item: YSL Brown Muse Bag
Item no: 330616316906
Seller:discovery18 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa44a3ea


----------



## karoline_88

And this too, please  

Item: YSL Brown Muse Bag
Item no:220856217824
Seller:shaiehrm
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Brown...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c0e70e0


----------



## jujuto

LKD said:


> Any thoughts on this bag, please?
> 
> YSL Easy Bag
> roxanne1811
> 270823857456
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Easy-Bag-/270823857456
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi LKD,
The suede is very dirty but it is authentic.
Regards, Julie.


----------



## vesna

wo0t said:


> singapore.gumtree.sg/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=292446798&back=-1&ImageIndex=1
> 
> sorry, here is the picture


 
sorry, I am not familiar with it


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me?
> 
> Item: YSL Brown Muse Bag
> Item no: 330616316906
> Seller:discovery18
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa44a3ea


 


karoline_88 said:


> And this too, please
> 
> Item: YSL Brown Muse Bag
> Item no:220856217824
> Seller:shaiehrm
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Brown...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c0e70e0


 

both look genuine, but in my oppinion, with very extensive wear on both for the price


----------



## vesna

rnira said:


> Just added it to my collection!


 
congrats !!!


----------



## balmainvillage

Hello sorry im still new to the forum so i cant yet post my own thread. I am keen to buy a YSL roady bag and have seen these on ebay. I would massively grateful if anyone could let me know if eitehr is authentic or not. 

First bag

Name: Yves Saint Laurent black perforated silver tone hardware bucket shoulder handbag
Number : 310347497026
Seller id : Linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220862211194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Second bag

Name: Yves Saint Laurent tan coated canvas & suede lined large roady bag  
Number 220862211194
Seller ID: E DROP OFF
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310347497026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

balmainvillage said:


> Hello sorry im still new to the forum so i cant yet post my own thread. I am keen to buy a YSL roady bag and have seen these on ebay. I would massively grateful if anyone could let me know if eitehr is authentic or not.
> 
> First bag
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent black perforated silver tone hardware bucket shoulder handbag
> Number : 310347497026
> Seller id : Linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220862211194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Second bag
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent tan coated canvas & suede lined large roady bag
> Number 220862211194
> Seller ID: E DROP OFF
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310347497026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




dear *balmainvillage*, this is the right way to post authenticity questions, so you did great. You just mixed up links with descriptions, so I will now refer to seller's name for comment:

*E DROP OFF* bag is authentic

*Linda*s***stuff *is amazing seller famous for authentic stuff, I shop in her store a lot, including many YSL items..however, I do not know this bag enough to say,  the leather tag looks different than what I have seen.....this could be a particular feature of this bag, and since I am not familiar, I do not know and can not comment...I am hoping that someone hwo has the bag would chime in


----------



## bubbleloba

balmainvillage said:


> Hello sorry im still new to the forum so i cant yet post my own thread. I am keen to buy a YSL roady bag and have seen these on ebay. I would massively grateful if anyone could let me know if eitehr is authentic or not.
> 
> First bag
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent black perforated silver tone hardware bucket shoulder handbag
> Number : 310347497026
> Seller id : Linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220862211194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Second bag
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent tan coated canvas & suede lined large roady bag
> Number 220862211194
> Seller ID: E DROP OFF
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310347497026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I think you switched the two links.  Linda's stuff is the second link.  In any case, the bag looks good, as does the serial listed.  You might want to ask for a photo of the serial number tag just in case.


----------



## caro10201979

Hi, would it be possible to authenticate this YSL Muse 2?

Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Suede Muse Two Bag YSL*

Listing Number:180729907755
Seller: *kbel17* 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180729907755&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

The seller posted additional pictures on: http://www.flickr.com/photos/67961850@N03/

Thank you! Have a great day!!


----------



## vesna

caro10201979 said:


> Hi, would it be possible to authenticate this YSL Muse 2?
> 
> Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Suede Muse Two Bag YSL*
> 
> Listing Number:180729907755
> Seller: *kbel17*
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180729907755&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> The seller posted additional pictures on: http://www.flickr.com/photos/67961850@N03/
> 
> Thank you! Have a great day!!


 
hi caro, it is authentic...but a bit more worn than just few times...(I have this bag and I love it)


----------



## balmainvillage

bubbleloba said:


> I think you switched the two links.  Linda's stuff is the second link.  In any case, the bag looks good, as does the serial listed.  You might want to ask for a photo of the serial number tag just in case.


 

Your help is very much appreciated thanks so much


----------



## balmainvillage

vesna said:


> dear *balmainvillage*, this is the right way to post authenticity questions, so you did great. You just mixed up links with descriptions, so I will now refer to seller's name for comment:
> 
> *E DROP OFF* bag is authentic
> 
> *Linda*s***stuff *is amazing seller famous for authentic stuff, I shop in her store a lot, including many YSL items..however, I do not know this bag enough to say,  the leather tag looks different than what I have seen.....this could be a particular feature of this bag, and since I am not familiar, I do not know and can not comment...I am hoping that someone hwo has the bag would chime in


 
thanks so much for your help!


----------



## caro10201979

vesna said:


> hi caro, it is authentic...but a bit more worn than just few times...(I have this bag and I love it)


 
Thank you Vesna, you're the best! I love this bag (still kicking myself for not getting it when it was still in store) and I don't see it very often...


----------



## skyle3

Hi, could you please authenticate this YSL Muse Two?

Listing Number: 270821748290
Seller: theaspenvault
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/270821748290?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_910

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

skyle3 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this YSL Muse Two?
> 
> Listing Number: 270821748290
> Seller: theaspenvault
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27082174829...DXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_910
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## skyle3

vesna said:


>



thanks so much vesna!

do you have any tips on how to identify the fakes, because there seems to be so many fake YSL Muse Twos that look real and are selling for a reasonable amount of money.

thanks again!


----------



## vesna

skyle3 said:


> thanks so much vesna!
> 
> do you have any tips on how to identify the fakes, because there seems to be so many fake YSL Muse Twos that look real and are selling for a reasonable amount of money.
> 
> thanks again!


 
Dear *skyle*, I can recognize some signs of fakes for some models, other members as well, so we share here our oppinions only..the trick about sharing tips openly is hat the fakers read the forum too, and it would not be wise to disclose the tips in public. They make better and better fakes. Sometimes the details are in the type of leather, the leather of the inner tag, the print of serial number, hardware.......It is best to post it here, and someone who knows the bag or owns the bag will recognize important details, or ask the seller for more pictures. 

Also, do a search of  seller's name on tPF and see comments about other stuff they sold, that could help you estimate with whom you are dealing (although that does not mean that the particular bag is authentic). Sometimes ebay feedback 100% is not reflecting how authentic stuff is. I was tricked by a seller with 3000+  positive feedback, it turns out that people are simply happy to get a good copy of Prada for $200-300, and leave happy  + feedback ))  Cheers, V


----------



## skyle3

Hi, thanks vesna.

Could someone please authenticate this YSL Muse Two Cabas Bag?

Item Number: 290614976537
Seller: westwood.mania 
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-MUSE-TWO-CABAS-TOTE-COLOURED-LEATHER-RPP-1-895-00-/290614976537?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa00a019#ht_848wt_1153

http://www2.skyalbum.com/album2/2011/201109/20110929/royalvintage/4e849c5909b/fs_aux.html

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

skyle3 said:


> Hi, thanks vesna.
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this YSL Muse Two Cabas Bag?
> 
> Item Number: 290614976537
> Seller: westwood.mania
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa00a019#ht_848wt_1153
> 
> http://www2.skyalbum.com/album2/2011/201109/20110929/royalvintage/4e849c5909b/fs_aux.html
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have not seen this bag in real life ever, so I would not know all the details...however YSL details I know do look good...BUT the paper tag in photographs does not correspond to this bag, it is not the same type of bag, nor serial number


----------



## marigoldberry

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO**NAVY BLUE**CROC PRINT**NEW
Listing Number: 260863167058
Seller: jammm79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863167058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please help! Many thanks......


----------



## DisCo

marigoldberry said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO**NAVY BLUE**CROC PRINT**NEW
> Listing Number: 260863167058
> Seller: jammm79
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863167058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please help! Many thanks......



Not authentic


----------



## ESQ.

would you ladies please authenticate these for me, ty in advance!

item: Ysl tribute pumps (original)
item #: 320765454936
seller: mlern
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-black-p...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aaf1c6a58#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> I have not seen this bag in real life ever, so I would not know all the details...however YSL details I know do look good...BUT the paper tag in photographs does not correspond to this bag, it is not the same type of bag, nor serial number



100% FAKE ! grammatical french faults on the YSL card, suede and zip cheap quality and more horribles details ...


----------



## trender

Hello. I have just purshased this handbag from this seller. I want just double check that this is authentic one. 
Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG Sac 32
Listing Number:
Seller:emighroad
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb85171b

Thank you


----------



## vesna

trender said:


> Hello. I have just purshased this handbag from this seller. I want just double check that this is authentic one.
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG Sac 32
> Listing Number:
> Seller:emighroad
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb85171b
> 
> Thank you


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

skyle3 said:


> Hi, thanks vesna.
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this YSL Muse Two Cabas Bag?
> 
> Item Number: 290614976537
> Seller: westwood.mania
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa00a019#ht_848wt_1153
> 
> http://www2.skyalbum.com/album2/2011/201109/20110929/royalvintage/4e849c5909b/fs_aux.html
> 
> Thanks!


 


vesna said:


> I have not seen this bag in real life ever, so I would not know all the details...however YSL details I know do look good...BUT the paper tag in photographs does not correspond to this bag, it is not the same type of bag, nor serial number


 


jujuto said:


> 100% FAKE ! grammatical french faults on the YSL card, suede and zip cheap quality and more horribles details ...


 
wow, thanks Julie !!!


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this bag, please? Many thanks!

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tobacco leather easy bag £1100 new! No reserve!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180729777662
m0lly2007
180729777662


----------



## DisCo

LKD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag, please? Many thanks!
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tobacco leather easy bag £1100 new! No reserve!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180729777662
> m0lly2007
> 180729777662



Did you win the bid? It's not authentic.


----------



## marimbaying

Could anyone may take a look following links? thanks
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180729907755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Item number:180729907755
I am not too sure if it is authentic. 
Appreciate!


----------



## DisCo

marimbaying said:


> Could anyone may take a look following links? thanks
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180729907755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Item number:180729907755
> I am not too sure if it is authentic.
> Appreciate!



Hi someone already made a query regarding this bag's authenticity and it is indeed authentic


----------



## marimbaying

DisCo said:


> Hi someone already made a query regarding this bag's authenticity and it is indeed authentic


 Hi;
   Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## hpriceless

Hi, thanks for any help.


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 20765351421
Seller: msspots
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320765351421&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  It does nto come with a key, and I am wondering if that is a tip off.  Seller said the repaired rip happened by "accident" which is obvious, and seemed liked a weird answer without any other details.  Thank you.


----------



## bubbleloba

hpriceless said:


> Hi, thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 20765351421
> Seller: msspots
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320765351421&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  It does nto come with a key, and I am wondering if that is a tip off.  Seller said the repaired rip happened by "accident" which is obvious, and seemed liked a weird answer without any other details.  Thank you.



Please ask the seller for close up photos of the lock and zipper pulls.


----------



## LKD

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Oversized Muse handbag
kasbahbazaar2003
320767473582
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Ivory-Oversized-Muse-handbag-/320767473582

Any thoughts on this one, please? Thank you!


----------



## DisCo

LKD said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Oversized Muse handbag
> kasbahbazaar2003
> 320767473582
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Ivory-Oversized-Muse-handbag-/320767473582
> 
> Any thoughts on this one, please? Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## marimbaying

DisCo said:


> Hi someone already made a query regarding this bag's authenticity and it is indeed authentic


 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180729907755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Link 2: for more photos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/67961850@N03/6186769487/in/set-72157627762197748/
Item number:*180729907755*

*I think for the authentic bag should have two colors. For this one, it has three, i am confused now. it looks good. Really need help to check it out. Thank so much. *


----------



## vesna

marimbaying said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180729907755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Link 2: for more photos
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67961850@N03/6186769487/in/set-72157627762197748/
> Item number:*180729907755*
> 
> *I think for the authentic bag should have two colors. For this one, it has three, i am confused now. it looks good. Really need help to check it out. Thank so much. *


 
please look in reference library here in YSL site for this particular bag, jujuto and I (vesna) posted our photos of the bag, and the bag does have three colours - fuschia, purple and botoom and handle are navy. It is called tri-colour bag. It does make it special. This is an authentic bag

here are Jujuto's and mone pages about it (she has way better photos)

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...llection-of-ysl-bags-by-jujuto-544941-13.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...ple-madnessss-new-pics-page-2-a-617091-2.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/vesnas-collections-410923-46.html#post18543659

cheers, vesna


----------



## marimbaying

Thank you so much,vesna I really appreciate. 



vesna said:


> please look in reference library here in YSL site for this particular bag, jujuto and I (vesna) posted our photos of the bag, and the bag does have three colours - fuschia, purple and botoom and handle are navy. It is called tri-colour bag. It does make it special. This is an authentic bag
> 
> here are Jujuto's and mone pages about it (she has way better photos)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...llection-of-ysl-bags-by-jujuto-544941-13.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...ple-madnessss-new-pics-page-2-a-617091-2.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/vesnas-collections-410923-46.html#post18543659
> 
> cheers, vesna


----------



## diordiva415

Hello YSL Experts, can u pls help me authenticate this bag...i am still waiting for more pictures from the seller. Thank U!

Item: YSL Majorelle
Listing Number: 130580572519
Seller:http:denali0528
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922




Comments:


----------



## vesna

diordiva415 said:


> Hello YSL Experts, can u pls help me authenticate this bag...i am still waiting for more pictures from the seller. Thank U!
> 
> Item: YSL Majorelle
> Listing Number: 130580572519
> Seller:http:denali0528
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:


 
no red flags for now....show us the other pics when you get them..cheers, V


----------



## jen_sparro

HEADS UP FOR ANYONE LOOKING AT THIS BAG- IT IS A TERRIBLE FAKE!!

YSL Muse Two Multicolour
Seller: mungee2
Item #: 230681444259
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au:80/itm/ws/eB...tem=230681444259&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## susu1978

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372895020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi ladies, can i please get this authenticated. 

TIA


----------



## vesna

susu1978 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372895020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi ladies, can i please get this authenticated.
> 
> TIA


 
always safe shopping at Linda's , authentic it is


----------



## susu1978

vesna said:


> always safe shopping at Linda's , authentic it is


 
thanks


----------



## diordiva415

vesna said:


> no red flags for now....show us the other pics when you get them..cheers, V



Thanks V! 
i will certainly send more picyures when i get them.
Thanks again!


----------



## bk0714

I bought two bags. but, pebbled easy medium seems authentic with guarantee card and perfect condition of bag and dust bag. however, the other's dust bag does not have label that acetate, made in italy are written on it. and it seems teared and resewed it. i dont know why the patent black dust bag seems messy and dirty. also, it does not have guarantee card (authentic card) states "this handbag..against defects." here are pictures of my bags: 

number 1 is pebbled lambskin easy black medium (1495 dollars) - first 3 picture sets
number 2 (seems fake) is black patent textured easy medium (1095 dollars) - last 2 picture sets

please watch very last pictures for the dust bag of patent easy. left one is number 1's dust bag and right one of number 2's dust bag. do you see the messy and very dirty dust bag (seems resewed.)

By the way, i bought them from bluefly.


----------



## mustardcutter

Hello!  I just purchased this wallet from bluefly and I'm still just a little concerned.  I've never seen these wallets in person and was expecting the interior to be completely leather instead of a leather/fabric mix.  I have attached pictures and would appreciate if this could be authenticated!

It's a Belle du Jour zip wallet in black patent

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

mustardcutter said:


> Hello! I just purchased this wallet from bluefly and I'm still just a little concerned. I've never seen these wallets in person and was expecting the interior to be completely leather instead of a leather/fabric mix. I have attached pictures and would appreciate if this could be authenticated!
> 
> It's a Belle du Jour zip wallet in black patent
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
looks fine to me, as far as I know coin purse is leather inside and wallet combination with fabric

please, anyone who has a Belle de Jour wallet chip in


----------



## vesna

bk0714 said:


> I bought two bags. but, pebbled easy medium seems authentic with guarantee card and perfect condition of bag and dust bag. however, the other's dust bag does not have label that acetate, made in italy are written on it. and it seems teared and resewed it. i dont know why the patent black dust bag seems messy and dirty. also, it does not have guarantee card (authentic card) states "this handbag..against defects." here are pictures of my bags:
> 
> number 1 is pebbled lambskin easy black medium (1495 dollars) - first 3 picture sets
> number 2 (seems fake) is black patent textured easy medium (1095 dollars) - last 2 picture sets
> 
> please watch very last pictures for the dust bag of patent easy. left one is number 1's dust bag and right one of number 2's dust bag. do you see the messy and very dirty dust bag (seems resewed.)
> 
> By the way, i bought them from bluefly.


 
hi, both seem fine to me. it could be that dust bags are torn, or obtained leftovers from stores...I do not see anything wrong with the bags though

check under the zipper head (bottom side) what is the engraving


----------



## sarai79

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Y FLAP SHOULDER BAG VINTAGE
Listing Number:160660620927
Seller: nina_furfur_japan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25681e867f
Comments:hi ladies...please help me in authenticating this vintage YSL...i love it and am just hoping its real>>>thanks in advance!!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi Ladies!

I was hoping for some help with this listing.  I know the photos are terrible, but I was hoping that someone could take a look anyway, as I am not going to bother asking for more photos if there are any obvious red flags!  Thank you so much!!

Listing Number:  160662743683
Seller:  monique17471
Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace messenger bag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...gs_Handbags&hash=item25683eea83#ht_650wt_1340


----------



## vesna

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was hoping for some help with this listing. I know the photos are terrible, but I was hoping that someone could take a look anyway, as I am not going to bother asking for more photos if there are any obvious red flags! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Listing Number: 160662743683
> Seller: monique17471
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace messenger bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...gs_Handbags&hash=item25683eea83#ht_650wt_1340


 
no obvious red flags, but ask the seller for inner side of a flap, serial number on the back side of a letter inner tag phot, outer bottom stitching, as well as close-up of a hardware - where clasps hook onto each other.


----------



## oscarlilytc

vesna said:


> no obvious red flags, but ask the seller for inner side of a flap, serial number on the back side of a letter inner tag phot, outer bottom stitching, as well as close-up of a hardware - where clasps hook onto each other.



Thank you vesna! I will try and get more photos! Cheers!


----------



## diordiva415

vesna said:


> no red flags for now....show us the other pics when you get them..cheers, V



Hello V,

I finally got the additional pictures from the seller...
Pls click the link below.

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8733

Thanks again!

Jo


----------



## vesna

diordiva415 said:


> Hello V,
> 
> I finally got the additional pictures from the seller...
> Pls click the link below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8733
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Jo


 
Hi Jo, this looks good, but i am not 100% certain without front of a letter tag and bottom of a zipper head engraving..pics are not showing enough of YSL details


----------



## sarai79

hi ladies...i was hoping someone could authenticate this..im sorry to repost but i was worried it might have been overlooked. and the auction is ending tomorrow but i don't want to bid until i get the tpf stamp of approval lol..you all are the best!!! thanks in advance
Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Y FLAP SHOULDER BAG VINTAGE
Listing Number:160660620927
Seller: nina_furfur_japan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item25681e867f


----------



## unoma

Hi Ladies, Please help!

YSL* large black 'Easy' Rock Studded bag. Unused
catwalk-exchange
170710241623

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-large...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27bf1f9157


----------



## sarai79

hi again...sorry the link i listed in the second posting of #4392 was incorrect..although i am authenticating the same bag the link in my first post # 4386 is the correct one. I was trying to copy and paste it but for some reason its not coming through correctly, but if you click on the link in 4386 it will take you directly to the bag listing. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! sorry i dont mean to be a nuisance


----------



## vesna

sarai79 said:


> hi ladies...i was hoping someone could authenticate this..im sorry to repost but i was worried it might have been overlooked. and the auction is ending tomorrow but i don't want to bid until i get the tpf stamp of approval lol..you all are the best!!! thanks in advance
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Y FLAP SHOULDER BAG VINTAGE
> Listing Number:160660620927
> Seller: nina_furfur_japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item25681e867f


 
sorry, it was not missed, no one replied probably because no one is familiar, I am sorry, I am hoping that someone might have this bag and comment


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hi Ladies, Please help!
> 
> YSL* large black 'Easy' Rock Studded bag. Unused
> catwalk-exchange
> 170710241623
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-large...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27bf1f9157


 
also unable to comment, I have seen the tag without Rive Gauche under Yves Saint Laurent, but I am not so familiar with this particular bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

sarai79 said:


> hi again...sorry the link i listed in the second posting of #4392 was incorrect..although i am authenticating the same bag the link in my first post # 4386 is the correct one. I was trying to copy and paste it but for some reason its not coming through correctly, but if you click on the link in 4386 it will take you directly to the bag listing.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!! sorry i dont mean to be a nuisance


 
oh, no nuisance at all, we are all here to do exactly that, to ask, look, comment, try, help, discuss, share....no excuses for loving nags and trying to get decent ones for reasonable price

I just made Miu Miu girls sweat with a purse I am still not sure if we looked at it from all sides...if only I have seen the authentic one in real life

the same with your bag, I wish I have seen it

cheers, Vesna


----------



## sarai79

vesna said:


> oh, no nuisance at all, we are all here to do exactly that, to ask, look, comment, try, help, discuss, share....no excuses for loving nags and trying to get decent ones for reasonable price
> 
> I just made Miu Miu girls sweat with a purse I am still not sure if we looked at it from all sides...if only I have seen the authentic one in real life
> 
> the same with your bag, I wish I have seen it
> 
> cheers, Vesna


 
Thank you so much for your reply, its greatly appreciated. Im not familiar with vintage YSL bags at all but ive bought bags from this seller before (all with tpf stamp of approval , you all are so great with helping us less experienced buyers) so maybe i can go by seller's reputation if im not positive? i know you all can't reply on issues other than authentication but i guess im just "vent-typing" lol


----------



## vesna

sarai79 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, its greatly appreciated. Im not familiar with vintage YSL bags at all but ive bought bags from this seller before (all with tpf stamp of approval , you all are so great with helping us less experienced buyers) so maybe i can go by seller's reputation if im not positive? i know you all can't reply on issues other than authentication but i guess im just "vent-typing" lol


 
often I do the same, see the seller, if reliable, if I bought before, and all looks nice and looks like a genuine clasy workmanship, all is probably fine


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> also unable to comment, I have seen the tag without Rive Gauche under Yves Saint Laurent, but I am not so familiar with this particular bag, sorry


 

Thanks very much.
But does that mean it is Fake or i should wait for someone else to comment?
Please ladies, i need your help


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Thanks very much.
> But does that mean it is Fake or i should wait for someone else to comment?
> Please ladies, i need your help


 
no, no, it does not mean fake, I have seen tags like this recently...it would be great if someone else would chip in


----------



## bubbleloba

unoma said:


> Hi Ladies, Please help!
> 
> YSL* large black 'Easy' Rock Studded bag. Unused
> catwalk-exchange
> 170710241623
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-large...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27bf1f9157



It's authentic. I've seen the rock easy bag with this tag before. GL!


----------



## pypy

Item: YSL Black Leather Large Tribute Tote

Listing number: sorry, I don't know what this is

Seller: fomaok

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663403832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comment: The link below has the additional photos that I requested from the seller. Please let me know if you can see them. 

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=e0d3a12789&view=att&th=132eb51d1a249135&disp=imgs

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

bubbleloba said:


> It's authentic. I've seen the rock easy bag with this tag before. GL!


 

Thank you.
That makes me feel better


----------



## unoma

And this please

YSL large Black Patent Leather Easy Bag  
Member ID marymoo712 ( Feedback score of 147 
320775456791

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320775456791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## noirlove

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two Black & Gray Bag / Handbag
Listing Number:260871367879
Seller:anadem11 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd252cc7#ht_500wt_1413

Comments: authentic?  Your help is greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## noirlove

Another authentication if you dont mind. This seems way too good to be true!

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse II Two 2 in Blue Suede Croc
Listing Number:330625877042
Seller:dans_paris  
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfad68432#ht_522wt_1398


----------



## Alice Blue

Could you please authenticate this Besace bag for me? It's a non-eBay sale.


Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Besace messenger bag (Eggplant)
Listing No: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...urent-Besace-Messenger-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ321596339

The seller emailed me a few more photos, of the inner tag with model # and the underside of the bag, but unfortunately the attachments are too large to upload here. Is it possible to authenticate the bag without them?

Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, would there be enough photos here to tell if authentic:

Item number:220874428711
Item name:YSL black tote
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220874428711
seller: flhmgjn718

thanks so much...


----------



## bubbleloba

unoma said:


> And this please
> 
> YSL large Black Patent Leather Easy Bag
> Member ID marymoo712 ( Feedback score of 147
> 320775456791
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320775456791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



We'll need to see the serial number tag as well.  Please ask seller for a photo.


----------



## bubbleloba

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, would there be enough photos here to tell if authentic:
> 
> Item number:220874428711
> Item name:YSL black tote
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220874428711
> seller: flhmgjn718
> 
> thanks so much...



I would stay away from this one.  I think this is the large muse, but the serial number doesn't correspond to the size.  Please ask the seller to post larger and clearer photos of the serial number tag, the YSL tag, keys and locks.


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, would there be enough photos here to tell if authentic:
> 
> Item number:220874428711
> Item name:YSL black tote
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220874428711
> seller: flhmgjn718
> 
> thanks so much...


 
the tag is fake, please stay away


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> And this please
> 
> YSL large Black Patent Leather Easy Bag
> Member ID marymoo712 ( Feedback score of 147
> 320775456791
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320775456791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
tag looks weird on this one, too soft for YSL tag

I hate this part of the text:

<<<plus all my sales are final,I only sell genuine items please look at my feedback so please don't ask if it's real.....>>>

especially after she sold some cheap items 

as Bubbleoba said, serial number on the back of leather tag and close-up of a leather tah front would be great to have


----------



## vesna

pypy said:


> Item: YSL Black Leather Large Tribute Tote
> 
> Listing number: sorry, I don't know what this is
> 
> Seller: fomaok
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663403832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comment: The link below has the additional photos that I requested from the seller. Please let me know if you can see them.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=e0d3a12789&view=att&th=132eb51d1a249135&disp=imgs
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
hi pypy, 
tag looks OK, other pictures I can not open

listing number we ask for so that the others could search by the number if the bag has already been authenticated before, this bag's ebay listing number is  150663403832, it is located on the right side of the listing page under the seller's name


----------



## pypy

pypy said:


> Item: YSL Black Leather Large Tribute Tote
> 
> Listing number: sorry, I don't know what this is
> 
> Seller: fomaok
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663403832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comment: The link below has the additional photos that I requested from the seller. Please let me know if you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68738138@N08/sets/72157627770874699/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sorry, I noticed that the link above doesn't work. Here's a new link that has the additional photos.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68738138@N08/sets/72157627770874699/

Thank you so much Ladies!!


----------



## bababoo88

Hi all! please help me with my recent purchase. 

Item: YSL Pink Wallet

Listing number: 250910395429

Seller: brandoff

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a6b6ccc25#ht_3721wt_1037

Comment: Seller seemed to be a member of AACD (association against counterfeit products distribution) however some said that they received fakes. 

which made me quite worried now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

noirlove said:


> Another authentication if you dont mind. This seems way too good to be true!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse II Two 2 in Blue Suede Croc
> Listing Number:330625877042
> Seller:dans_paris
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfad68432#ht_522wt_1398


 
it is authentic

I remember this photo from a lovely tPF-er...no har in asking her for tPF name a chat about the bag


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> Hi all! please help me with my recent purchase.
> 
> Item: YSL Pink Wallet
> 
> Listing number: 250910395429
> 
> Seller: brandoff
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a6b6ccc25#ht_3721wt_1037
> 
> Comment: Seller seemed to be a member of AACD (association against counterfeit products distribution) however some said that they received fakes.
> 
> which made me quite worried now! Thanks in advance!


 

the feedback is scary


----------



## vesna

Alice Blue said:


> Could you please authenticate this Besace bag for me? It's a non-eBay sale.
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Besace messenger bag (Eggplant)
> Listing No: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...urent-Besace-Messenger-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ321596339
> 
> The seller emailed me a few more photos, of the inner tag with model # and the underside of the bag, but unfortunately the attachments are too large to upload here. Is it possible to authenticate the bag without them?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!


 
all of this looks good, I would like to see the other pics as well just to be 100% sure...can you upload them to some other site and post a link? Or make them smaller in a picture editor on a computer?


----------



## vesna

noirlove said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two Black & Gray Bag / Handbag
> Listing Number:260871367879
> Seller:anadem11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd252cc7#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Comments: authentic? Your help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


 
Oh, I do not like private listings  I would like to see side leather, inner tag closer and back with serial number, as well as under zipper head engraving


----------



## Alice Blue

vesna said:


> all of this looks good, I would like to see the other pics as well just to be 100% sure...can you upload them to some other site and post a link? Or make them smaller in a picture editor on a computer?



Thank you so much!! I tried making them smaller, but unfortunately they are locked and I can't edit them  My hubby promised to try to see if he can. I did check the model # against the reference photos on tPF, and it's the right one (assuming all croc embossed nubuck colors had the same #). I'm thinking about pulling the trigger ... but I will try to upload the extra photos tomorrow if I can. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## vesna

pypy said:


> Sorry, I noticed that the link above doesn't work. Here's a new link that has the additional photos.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68738138@N08/sets/72157627770874699/
> 
> Thank you so much Ladies!!


 
oh boy, I will leave this to girls who do own one, I do not,  some details are strange, blurry in pics, and I can not tell//sorry


----------



## vesna

Alice Blue said:


> Thank you so much!! I tried making them smaller, but unfortunately they are locked and I can't edit them  My hubby promised to try to see if he can. I did check the model # against the reference photos on tPF, and it's the right one (assuming all croc embossed nubuck colors had the same #). I'm thinking about pulling the trigger ... but I will try to upload the extra photos tomorrow if I can.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


 
it does look good, it was just to make sure sure..ask about smell and if it is clean...nubuck is easy to clean if there are no serious stains


----------



## bababoo88

> Originally Posted by bababoo88
> Hi all! please help me with my recent purchase.
> 
> Item: YSL Pink Wallet
> 
> Listing number: 250910395429
> 
> Seller: brandoff
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...ht_3721wt_1037
> 
> Comment: Seller seemed to be a member of AACD (association against counterfeit products distribution) however some said that they received fakes.
> 
> which made me quite worried now! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> the feedback is scary




really??! can someone help me with it to confirm? pretty much please and thank u! :help:


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> Hi all! please help me with my recent purchase.
> 
> Item: YSL Pink Wallet
> 
> Listing number: 250910395429
> 
> Seller: brandoff
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a6b6ccc25#ht_3721wt_1037
> 
> Comment: Seller seemed to be a member of AACD (association against counterfeit products distribution) however some said that they received fakes.
> 
> which made me quite worried now! Thanks in advance!


 
sorry, I did not realize you bought it. Well, the photos do not have important details for authetication. I would like to see zipper pull, bottom of a zipper head (engraving), and imprinted Yves Saint Laurent sign, full, not just few letters. I don't know if it is the light angle,but dust bag YSL should be hardly visible, not bright, but perhaps it is only light.

I can not comment before I see other photos...

I am hoping that so many girls here have similar wallet and will see this and respond

hoping for the best regarding the wallet, V


----------



## TSquared2

Hi, I know this besace has already been posted on here to get authenticated, but u wa wondering if there was any more input? The seller has answered a few questions and also added one other photo of the bottom of the bag.
Any help would be great.
Thanks
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...ags_Handbags&hash=item25683eea83#ht_838wt_922


----------



## TSquared2

I managed to get some photos from the seller for the Besace, that I posted earlier. Does this help with authenticating it?



















Thanks! Sorry these photos are so big. It's my first time using photobucket!


----------



## Alice Blue

vesna said:


> it does look good, it was just to make sure sure..ask about smell and if it is clean...nubuck is easy to clean if there are no serious stains



Will do ... luckily, I will get to check it out in person before I buy it. Thanks so much for your help, really appreciate it!!!


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> tag looks weird on this one, too soft for YSL tag
> 
> I hate this part of the text:
> 
> <<<plus all my sales are final,I only sell genuine items please look at my feedback so please don't ask if it's real.....>>>
> 
> especially after she sold some cheap items
> 
> as Bubbleoba said, serial number on the back of leather tag and close-up of a leather tah front would be great to have


 
Thank you ladies but she has added more photos and also the number.
Can you please kindly assist again.
Cheers


----------



## unoma

bubbleloba said:


> We'll need to see the serial number tag as well. Please ask seller for a photo.


 
Thank you ladies but she has added more photos and also the number.
Can you please kindly assist again.
Cheers


----------



## unoma

And this please

YSL Y BAG IN PATENT LEATHER
25098181 ( Feedback score of 10
220875081181

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Y-BAG...81?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336d2e45dd


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi, I know this besace has already been posted on here to get authenticated, but u wa wondering if there was any more input? The seller has answered a few questions and also added one other photo of the bottom of the bag.
> Any help would be great.
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...ags_Handbags&hash=item25683eea83#ht_838wt_922


 
I do not think this is an authentic besace, there are 3 serious red flags


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Thank you ladies but she has added more photos and also the number.
> Can you please kindly assist again.
> Cheers


 
*Bubbleoba*, what do you think? Looks good? I am torn here, all looks good enough, but something makes me uncomfortable, I can not figure out what...about the tag

I'd say it looks good, but can not say 100%


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> And this please
> 
> YSL Y BAG IN PATENT LEATHER
> 25098181 ( Feedback score of 10
> 220875081181
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Y-BAG...81?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336d2e45dd


 
boy, this one has blurry photos, I can not see anything on them

we need clear photos of leather tag, front and back, clear photo of zipper pull and bottom of a zipper head with engraving

You are on a serious hunt for patent easy   we will find a fine one for you alltogether


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> boy, this one has blurry photos, I can not see anything on them
> 
> we need clear photos of leather tag, front and back, clear photo of zipper pull and bottom of a zipper head with engraving
> 
> You are on a serious hunt for patent easy  we will find a fine one for you alltogether


 

Yes, i am really in need for one.
Please kindly help me
Seller sent me this photos.
What what do you think?

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Yes, i am really in need for one.
> Please kindly help me
> Seller sent me this photos.
> What what do you think?
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


 
this one looks good to me, in order to be 100% sure ask her kindly to send you a photo of a leather tag back with serial number and this paper tag from the last photo, turned to the side with serial number, to compare


----------



## bubbleloba

This is a big fake! Definitely stay away.



TSquared2 said:


> I managed to get some photos from the seller for the Besace, that I posted earlier. Does this help with authenticating it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sorry these photos are so big. It's my first time using photobucket!


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> *Bubbleoba*, what do you think? Looks good? I am torn here, all looks good enough, but something makes me uncomfortable, I can not figure out what...about the tag
> 
> I'd say it looks good, but can not say 100%



The photos look good, but the tag does seem thinner/more flimsy that most YSL tags.  I've been looking through mine, and even after years of use/wear, the tag shape stays put.  

*unoma*, is this the regular patent easy or one of the special versions?  Also, it may help to ask the seller to post another photo of the serial number tag, front and back.


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> I do not think this is an authentic besace, there are 3 serious red flags





bubbleloba said:


> This is a big fake! Definitely stay away.



Thanks for looking at this ladies. Really appreciate it!


----------



## pypy

vesna said:


> oh boy, I will leave this to girls who do own one, I do not,  some details are strange, blurry in pics, and I can not tell//sorry



Thank you anyways, vesna! 

Can someone help authenticate this bag for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sylviaa

hi there,

could you ladies please help me authenticate this ysl muse bag?


*item name:* YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE Muse Buffalo Leather Handbag DARK CHOCOLAT
*item number:*130588247764
*ebay link:*http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e67aa86d4

*seller:nightonthetown* 


TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

sylviaa said:


> hi there,
> 
> could you ladies please help me authenticate this ysl muse bag?
> 
> 
> *item name:* YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL LARGE Muse Buffalo Leather Handbag DARK CHOCOLAT
> *item number:*130588247764
> *ebay link:*http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e67aa86d4
> 
> *seller:nightonthetown*
> 
> 
> TIA!



The photos are of an authentic OS muse. But please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag (to make sure it matches with the paper tag) just to be sure.


----------



## dchildaries

YSL vintage coin purse 

Hi everyone

I am eyeing on this cute coin purse.  The seller said she bought it around 1990 to 1994.  However, she said it is Made in Mexico.  Can anyone help me to confirm the authenticity for me??  Thank you!

item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black coin purse LEATHER VGC GENUINE with serial numbers
item number:130587576458
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130587576458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller:brandbaby


----------



## vesna

dchildaries said:


> YSL vintage coin purse
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I am eyeing on this cute coin purse. The seller said she bought it around 1990 to 1994. However, she said it is Made in Mexico. Can anyone help me to confirm the authenticity for me?? Thank you!
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black coin purse LEATHER VGC GENUINE with serial numbers
> item number:130587576458
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130587576458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> seller:brandbaby


 
looks authentic, it is soooo cute


----------



## dchildaries

Thank you! is it adorable?! Hope i will score it!


vesna said:


> looks authentic, it is soooo cute


----------



## susu1978

Hello ladies, please have a look at this bag for authentication, TIA a million

item name: Yves Saint Laurent Gold Dusted Downtown Degrade Tote 
item number:390350946834
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Gold-Dusted-Downtown-Degrade-Tote-/390350946834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae2bac212
seller: celebrityowned


----------



## Alice Blue

vesna said:


> all of this looks good, I would like to see the other pics as well just to be 100% sure...can you upload them to some other site and post a link? Or make them smaller in a picture editor on a computer?



Here are finally the extra photos ... would you be able to take a look and let me know what you think?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

Alice Blue said:


> Here are finally the extra photos ... would you be able to take a look and let me know what you think?
> 
> Many thanks!!!



these look authentic


----------



## Alice Blue

vesna said:


> these look authentic



Yipppeee!! 

That's a good thing, because the bag is now mine!! (I took those photos myself) It's in pristine condition too, not bad for the price.

A million thanks for your help - after a bad experience trying to buy a designer bag last time, you have set my mind at ease.


----------



## bubbleloba

susu1978 said:


> Hello ladies, please have a look at this bag for authentication, TIA a million
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent Gold Dusted Downtown Degrade Tote
> item number:390350946834
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae2bac212
> seller: celebrityowned



Details look good, but I don't know the serial # on this one. Maybe wait for someone with a degrade downtown to chime in.


----------



## vesna

Alice Blue said:


> Yipppeee!!
> 
> That's a good thing, because the bag is now mine!! (I took those photos myself) It's in pristine condition too, not bad for the price.
> 
> A million thanks for your help - after a bad experience trying to buy a designer bag last time, you have set my mind at ease.



I am so happy, it is always a joy to have things work out

(sigh, I am in a process of returning a faulty bag to the owner, so hate that insecure feeling until things resolve)


----------



## vesna

susu1978 said:


> Hello ladies, please have a look at this bag for authentication, TIA a million
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent Gold Dusted Downtown Degrade Tote
> item number:390350946834
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae2bac212
> seller: celebrityowned



just a word of caution, gold is a surface dye which is it so darkened can not be cleaned, but it rubbed off, it might be in a bad state after cleaning. I heard about gold finish going bad in Y-mail totes, and the bag looks dirty and worn out even after just few wears.....just my two cents in case you thought that cleaning might work for the entire bag


----------



## Alice Blue

vesna said:


> I am so happy, it is always a joy to have things work out
> 
> (sigh, I am in a process of returning a faulty bag to the owner, so hate that insecure feeling until things resolve)



Good luck!! I hope everything works out!


----------



## susu1978

bubbleloba said:


> Details look good, but I don't know the serial # on this one. Maybe wait for someone with a degrade downtown to chime in.


 
thanks for your time


----------



## susu1978

vesna said:


> just a word of caution, gold is a surface dye which is it so darkened can not be cleaned, but it rubbed off, it might be in a bad state after cleaning. I heard about gold finish going bad in Y-mail totes, and the bag looks dirty and worn out even after just few wears.....just my two cents in case you thought that cleaning might work for the entire bag


 
hmm, ok, I will let it pass, as the seller does not always have authentic bags, this comment is coming from the prada section. So i will let it pass.

Thanks for the honest feedback and time


----------



## chanelgirllll

Item:Yves Saint Laurent gold calfskin 'Sac De Jour' flap clutch
Listing Number:314608801
Seller:Bluefly
Link:http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-l...+Laurent-_-womens_handbags_clutch-_-314608801
Comments:

I just ordered this YSL clutch before reading on forums about Bluefly selling fake handbags. 
I haven't received the item just yet to see what I would get but is "Sac De Jour" right the way it is or did they mean "belle de jour?"


----------



## vesna

susu1978 said:


> hmm, ok, I will let it pass, as the seller does not always have authentic bags, this comment is coming from the prada section. So i will let it pass.
> 
> Thanks for the honest feedback and time


 
great that you have searched, I always do that myself, search tPF for the ebay ID


----------



## vesna

sukocochanel said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent gold calfskin 'Sac De Jour' flap clutch
> Listing Number:314608801
> Seller:Bluefly
> Link:http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-l...+Laurent-_-womens_handbags_clutch-_-314608801
> Comments:
> 
> I just ordered this YSL clutch before reading on forums about Bluefly selling fake handbags.
> I haven't received the item just yet to see what I would get but is "Sac De Jour" right the way it is or did they mean "belle de jour?"


 
that is belle de jour


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this muse:

Item name:YSL, Yves Saint Laurent, off-white Muse Handbag
item number:150679286743
seller:stromb63
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=150679286743&autorefresh=true

thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this muse:
> 
> Item name:YSL, Yves Saint Laurent, off-white Muse Handbag
> item number:150679286743
> seller:stromb63
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=150679286743&autorefresh=true
> 
> thanks so much!



Hi katrina, the tag is a bit odd. We would need few more photos, the back of the tag with serial number, lock from the side with key hole, key/keys, zipper pull closeup and under the zipper head photo of the engraving


----------



## jason_168*123

Item: YSL MUSE II (RED/WHITE) this was the name mentioned to me by my friend
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: http://betbet041207.multiply.com/photos/album/80/YSL_MUSE_II#photo=1
Comments: she is selling this bag to me, please authenticate if its guaranteed genuine and if it indeed the name of this item is YSL MUSE II.

thanks!


----------



## vesna

jason_168*123 said:


> Item: YSL MUSE II (RED/WHITE) this was the name mentioned to me by my friend
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://betbet041207.multiply.com/photos/album/80/YSL_MUSE_II#photo=1
> Comments: she is selling this bag to me, please authenticate if its guaranteed genuine and if it indeed the name of this item is YSL MUSE II.
> 
> thanks!



hi, it looks genuine to me, I would ask for additional two photos just to be 100% sure: serial number on inner leather tag (on the back of it), and the under-side of a zipper head (engraving). cheers, V


----------



## jason_168*123

vesna said:


> hi, it looks genuine to me, I would ask for additional two photos just to be 100% sure: serial number on inner leather tag (on the back of it), and the under-side of a zipper head (engraving). cheers, V


 

okay, i will ask for more pics. thanks!


----------



## tinglin

Hi Ladies! need your help authenticating this one....

Item name: YVES SAINT LAURANT EU39 UK6 US 8.5/9 YSL BLACK HEELS TRIBUTE SCARPE TACCHI NERE
item number: 140623829479
seller:janetm304
ebay  link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140623829...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_932wt_1286


----------



## dallas

tinglin said:


> Hi Ladies! need your help authenticating this one....
> 
> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURANT EU39 UK6 US 8.5/9 YSL BLACK HEELS TRIBUTE SCARPE TACCHI NERE
> item number: 140623829479
> seller:janetm304
> ebay  link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140623829...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_932wt_1286




These look good so far but to be sure, could you please ask the seller for a side-on picture?


----------



## bababoo88

Hi guys I'm back with more pics! 
Please help me with it and sorry for the size!


----------



## tinglin

dallas said:


> These look good so far but to be sure, could you please ask the seller for a side-on picture?




Thanks Dallas!

Here is the side-on picture. Let me know what you think 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/img2011102400506.jpg/


----------



## dallas

tinglin said:


> Thanks Dallas!
> 
> Here is the side-on picture. Let me know what you think
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/img2011102400506.jpg/




They look good, and you're welcome.


----------



## missaquarius

please is this ysl bag real?
thanks

Item:Authentic Yves St Laurent YSL Muse Two 2 Large handbag tote
Listing Number:160667919873
Seller:bridge1520
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160667919873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:


----------



## vesna

missaquarius said:


> please is this ysl bag real?
> thanks
> 
> Item:Authentic Yves St Laurent YSL Muse Two 2 Large handbag tote
> Listing Number:160667919873
> Seller:bridge1520
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160667919873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## carters

Goodday

Could someone possibly take a look at this bag and give there comments on authenticity please.TIA

Item: Superb YSL tote bag
Listing number: 270839967796
Seller:Fru.m
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superb-YS...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f0f51f034


----------



## j'adore_richie

Hi Guys

Would appreciate some help with this one, please. The seller is adamant that it's genuine but it doesn't look right to me somehow? Also I thought Muse 2's had a different serial number

link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220878919073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: yellowmellowlin 
number: 220878919073

TIA!


----------



## vesna

carters said:


> Goodday
> 
> Could someone possibly take a look at this bag and give there comments on authenticity please.TIA
> 
> Item: Superb YSL tote bag
> Listing number: 270839967796
> Seller:Fru.m
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superb-YS...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f0f51f034


 
details looks good to me


----------



## vesna

j'adore_richie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would appreciate some help with this one, please. The seller is adamant that it's genuine but it doesn't look right to me somehow? Also I thought Muse 2's had a different serial number
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220878919073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: yellowmellowlin
> number: 220878919073
> 
> TIA!


 
are there any tags that came with it , paper tags to compare serial number

does not look good to me, at least that it not the one from Kate Moss photo


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> Hi guys I'm back with more pics!
> Please help me with it and sorry for the size!


 
what is under the zipper head )engraving) ? Is dust bag having bright YSL or it is lighting ? It should very muted and hard to see


----------



## carters

vesna said:


> details looks good to me


 
Thank you Vesna


----------



## charisma85

Hello, could you please help me with this one. I have never seen a Momabasa fake before and I recently got this one: 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Black Leather 
Listing Number: 330625643194
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-Main-YVES-...94?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4cfad2f2ba

Please let me know if this is authentic, although the listing has ended.


----------



## vesna

charisma85 said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this one. I have never seen a Momabasa fake before and I recently got this one:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Black Leather
> Listing Number: 330625643194
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-Main-YVES-...94?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4cfad2f2ba
> 
> Please let me know if this is authentic, although the listing has ended.


 
I think it is authentic, all looks fine


----------



## bababoo88

vesna said:


> what is under the zipper head )engraving) ? Is dust bag having bright YSL or it is lighting ? It should very muted and hard to see



did you mean this picture?

http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/bababoo88/Yves Saint Laurent pink wallet/P1020078.jpg

it is the back of the zipper, engraved with horizontal lines. Front is engraved with YSL as seen in 

http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/bababoo88/Yves Saint Laurent pink wallet/P1020077.jpg

and yea the dust bag's YSL font is quite hard to be seen but i had light towards the pics so it looked really reflecting. 

THANKS!


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> did you mean this picture?
> 
> http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/bababoo88/Yves Saint Laurent pink wallet/P1020078.jpg
> 
> it is the back of the zipper, engraved with horizontal lines. Front is engraved with YSL as seen in
> 
> http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/bababoo88/Yves Saint Laurent pink wallet/P1020077.jpg
> 
> and yea the dust bag's YSL font is quite hard to be seen but i had light towards the pics so it looked really reflecting.
> 
> THANKS!


 
no, I meant the zipper head at the bottom, not zippr pull. there should be YSL on the bottom sice of zipper head

for dust bag, all is good


----------



## bababoo88

vesna said:


> no, I meant the zipper head at the bottom, not zippr pull. there should be YSL on the bottom sice of zipper head
> 
> for dust bag, all is good



Oh sorry! i tried to take a pic of it but it was tricky, it is supposed to be like tat?


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> Oh sorry! i tried to take a pic of it but it was tricky, it is supposed to be like tat?


 
yes, that is great. No problem with you wallet, as far as I can see. Looks fine to me. Cheers, V


----------



## bababoo88

vesna said:


> yes, that is great. No problem with you wallet, as far as I can see. Looks fine to me. Cheers, V



Thanks a million!


----------



## haha322

Item: YSL Muse oversize Teal

Could you please athenticate this? I do need your help; thanks so much in advacne.


----------



## haha322

some more photos


----------



## vesna

haha322 said:


> some more photos


 
this one looks authentic


----------



## Natnatnat

Item: YSL Muse TWO
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-YSLMUSE...Domain_211&hash=item2eb8abc778#ht_17284wt_962

Hi Ladies!
Would like to ask for your expertise in authenticating this bag. Any help would be appreciated. Attached is the link...Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

Natnatnat said:


> Item: YSL Muse TWO
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-YSLMUSE...Domain_211&hash=item2eb8abc778#ht_17284wt_962
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Would like to ask for your expertise in authenticating this bag. Any help would be appreciated. Attached is the link...Thanks in advance!



This one looks authentic, but please wait for another authenticator to confirm as I'm not as familiar with the muse two bags.


----------



## npt08

Hi ladies, can you help me authenticate:

Item: YSL High Heels
Seller: mich41274127
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-High-He...Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf9ee582#ht_107wt_51

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

npt08 said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: YSL High Heels
> Seller: mich41274127
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-High-He...Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf9ee582#ht_107wt_51
> 
> Thank you!




Holy Moly, what terrible pictures! These are fake.


----------



## npt08

dallas said:


> Holy Moly, what terrible pictures! These are fake.



Thank you, Dallas!


----------



## npt08

Can you help me authenticate one more shoes, I just got them in the mail today.

Item: YSL Palais Pump
Seller: greenmandm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075538989...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1950wt_702

Thank you again, ladies


----------



## loves2shop_nary

itm: GREEN LAKE YSL HANDBAG
link: http://honeyk8sboutique.multiply.com/photos/album/632/NEW
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
EST_2011_GREEN_LAKE_YSL_HANDBAG_PRE-ORDER#photo=12


----------



## dallas

npt08 said:


> Can you help me authenticate one more shoes, I just got them in the mail today.
> 
> Item: YSL Palais Pump
> Seller: greenmandm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075538989...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1950wt_702
> 
> Thank you again, ladies




These are authentic, and you're welcome.


----------



## diordiva415

vesna said:


> Hi Jo, this looks good, but i am not 100% certain without front of a letter tag and bottom of a zipper head engraving..pics are not showing enough of YSL details




Hi V,
I have better more detailed pictures of this YSL Majorelle, kindly look at them and give me your most appreciated opinion.

Thanks so much again!
-Jo

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8733


----------



## vesna

diordiva415 said:


> Hi V,
> I have better more detailed pictures of this YSL Majorelle, kindly look at them and give me your most appreciated opinion.
> 
> Thanks so much again!
> -Jo
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8733


 
this looks good to me Jo


----------



## vesna

Natnatnat said:


> Item: YSL Muse TWO
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-YSLMUSE...Domain_211&hash=item2eb8abc778#ht_17284wt_962
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Would like to ask for your expertise in authenticating this bag. Any help would be appreciated. Attached is the link...Thanks in advance!


 
looks good *natnatnat *


----------



## bababoo88

Hi all! please help me with this wallet~

Yves Saint Laurent Gold Post Script bifold wallet
seller: couturemogul 
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4252wt_1270
item number: 160663189276

i have some additional photos here:
































The seller has got very reputable feedback however wat worries me is the YSL card, the Yves Saint Laurent font on the cover is very obviously bigger than my another YSL's card. someone please lend a hand! thank you!


----------



## diordiva415

vesna said:
			
		

> this looks good to me Jo



Thanks V!


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> Hi all! please help me with this wallet~
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Gold Post Script bifold wallet
> seller: couturemogul
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4252wt_1270
> item number: 160663189276
> 
> i have some additional photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has got very reputable feedback however wat worries me is the YSL card, the Yves Saint Laurent font on the cover is very obviously bigger than my another YSL's card. someone please lend a hand! thank you!


 
looks authentic to me, I can not see the card size because there is no reference in the photo, so the card - print does not show anything odd..I hope someone will chip in with the sizes of cards


----------



## phelsuma

Hi everybody! I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but I've laid my eyes on this Muse II Black Patent Leather and I need your expert opinion, THANK YOU!!!

Item: 100% Authentique Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Sac à main Neuf
Listing Number: 270840053909
Seller: flowersoie
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Authentique-...pour_femmes&hash=item3f0f534095#ht_550wt_1369


----------



## vesna

phelsuma said:


> Hi everybody! I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but I've laid my eyes on this Muse II Black Patent Leather and I need your expert opinion, THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentique Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Sac à main Neuf
> Listing Number: 270840053909
> Seller: flowersoie
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Authentique-...pour_femmes&hash=item3f0f534095#ht_550wt_1369


 
welcome back here !


----------



## cwu1126

hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!

Item: yves saint laurent muse xl black leather
Listing # : 180745752905
Seller: mexcan2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180745752905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## vesna

cwu1126 said:


> hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: yves saint laurent muse xl black leather
> Listing # : 180745752905
> Seller: mexcan2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180745752905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


 
hi, sorry this is  a fake Muse


----------



## cwu1126

vesna said:


> hi, sorry this is  a fake Muse



thanks!! saved me troubles with this lady!!!


----------



## dollbird

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Embossed Crocodile Handbag
Listing Number: 270840748226
Seller: theaspenvault
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0f5dd8c2#ht_500wt_971

Please authenticate this Muse Two, TIA!!


----------



## luminousgoo

Hi,

Please let me know if this bag is authentic, thank you!

https://picasaweb.google.com/charmedbyshoes/YSLMuse?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## vesna

dollbird said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Embossed Crocodile Handbag
> Listing Number: 270840748226
> Seller: theaspenvault
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0f5dd8c2#ht_500wt_971
> 
> Please authenticate this Muse Two, TIA!!


 
oh yes, gorgeous and authentic


----------



## vesna

luminousgoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know if this bag is authentic, thank you!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/charmedbyshoes/YSLMuse?authuser=0&feat=directlink


 
Hi, I can not view the photos, usually Picassa requires password. Can you upload them here ? V


----------



## luminousgoo

hm....i can't seem to attach an image because it keeps prompting me to link to the URL for my image...am i doing something wrong?


----------



## luminousgoo




----------



## be7485

Hello ladies!
This is my first ysl that I hope to have...please tell me what you think. And thank you in advance 

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL ENVELOPE WALLET
Listing Number:170719723950
Seller:deals.4you 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/170719723950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1434.l2649
Comments:


----------



## luminousgoo

Hi Vesna,

I can't seem to attach an image successfully as I have in the past.  Please let me know if you can view the ones saved in this public album -  http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g323/charmedbyshoes/

I just want to make sure I am purchasing an authentic bag.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## dollbird

vesna said:


> oh yes, gorgeous and authentic



Thank you Vesna!


----------



## songbyon

Hello Hello!  

I hope I'm posting this in the right place - I didn't see a place for YSL accessories (or maybe my eyes fooled me).

Item: YSL 6269/S Sunglasses
Listing Number: 280763977048
Seller: Onlinesunglassesexpress
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280763977048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: I saw these on Rosie-Huntington Whiteley and I love them!

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## zsazsazsu

Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two Multi-color Satchel Bag!
Listing Number: 320785223338
Seller: shopaholic_927
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320785223338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise TIA


----------



## vesna

luminousgoo said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I can't seem to attach an image successfully as I have in the past. Please let me know if you can view the ones saved in this public album - http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g323/charmedbyshoes/
> 
> I just want to make sure I am purchasing an authentic bag. Thank you for your help!


 
hi, I could view them, but they are too small for seing details. may I ask you for closeup of two photos in particular, front of leather tag, and under the zipper head (engraving)


----------



## anena7

Please anyone can help me to authenticate? Please Vesna I need your help ,-)

Item: Iconic!! Yves Saint Laurent "Y Mail" large Patent Tote 100% Authentic
Listing Number: 150686930456
Seller: aldburgh
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Iconic-Yv...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2315a41618

Comments: seems ok for me


----------



## Sarajewo

Item: YSL Muse in black

 Listing Number: 160675438752
Seller: *edsch06*
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Yves-Sai...438752?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item256900a0a0
Comments:Could someone tell me if this bag is authentic? It comes with all tags, but I am not 100% sure. Thanks so much!


----------



## bubbleloba

Sarajewo said:


> Item: YSL Muse in black
> 
> Listing Number: 160675438752
> Seller: *edsch06*
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Yves-Sai...438752?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item256900a0a0
> Comments:Could someone tell me if this bag is authentic? It comes with all tags, but I am not 100% sure. Thanks so much!



Authentic!


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> Please anyone can help me to authenticate? Please Vesna I need your help ,-)
> 
> Item: Iconic!! Yves Saint Laurent "Y Mail" large Patent Tote 100% Authentic
> Listing Number: 150686930456
> Seller: aldburgh
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Iconic-Yv...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2315a41618
> 
> Comments: seems ok for me


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Sarajewo said:


> Item: YSL Muse in black
> 
> Listing Number: 160675438752
> Seller: *edsch06*
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Yves-Sai...438752?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item256900a0a0
> Comments:Could someone tell me if this bag is authentic? It comes with all tags, but I am not 100% sure. Thanks so much!


 
its the same as mine


----------



## colortree

Item: Yves Saint Laurent CABAS CHYC Womens HANDBAG 
Listing Number: 260881428739
Seller: directory2001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260881428739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

would you authenticate this bag? thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent CABAS CHYC Womens HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 260881428739
> Seller: directory2001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260881428739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> would you authenticate this bag? thanks a lot!


 
I see "red flags" all over, so many wrong details


----------



## colortree

vesna said:


> I see "red flags" all over, so many wrong details


 
thanks a lot!


----------



## luminousgoo

vesna said:


> hi, I could view them, but they are too small for seing details. may I ask you for closeup of two photos in particular, front of leather tag, and under the zipper head (engraving)


Hi Vesna, 

I reloaded them at a larger scale and have requested one to show the engraving on the zipper head although it hasn't been posted yet.  Does it appear authentic from the photos posted so far?  Thanks!


----------



## colortree

Item: YSL easy bowler bag
Listing Number: 280763884126
Seller: fashionvix13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280763884126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

would you please authenticate this? thanks again.


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> Item: YSL easy bowler bag
> Listing Number: 280763884126
> Seller: fashionvix13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280763884126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> would you please authenticate this? thanks again.


 
looks OK but I am not 100% sure, I would like to see the photo of under zupper head engraving


----------



## vesna

luminousgoo said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I reloaded them at a larger scale and have requested one to show the engraving on the zipper head although it hasn't been posted yet. Does it appear authentic from the photos posted so far? Thanks!


 
it looks authentic  it would be great if *Bubbleoba* would confirm


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> thanks a lot!


 
welcome


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


 
Many thanks Vesna, you are the best


----------



## colortree

vesna said:


> looks OK but I am not 100% sure, I would like to see the photo of under zupper head engraving


 
i am adding the bottom of the zipper pull. thanks a lot.

http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af144/colortree/?action=view&current=ysl.jpg


----------



## canuckchickadee

Item: YSL Scarf
Seller: BelleBeas
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/8472317...=list&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage

Tia!


----------



## jjkitty

Can anyone take a look at this one?  Thanks so much in advance! 

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AD CAMPAIGN DIVINE PLATFORM SHOES 36.5 6
Seller: casinoroyale1
Item number: 280764538354
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item415ededdf2#ht_532wt_883


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> i am adding the bottom of the zipper pull. thanks a lot.
> 
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af144/colortree/?action=view&current=ysl.jpg


 
looks great


----------



## colortree

vesna said:


> looks great


 
many thanks, vesna!


----------



## fireblader

Please help . Any experience with this seller?

Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent "259469" Black Sandal 39.5/US9.0
Seller: tokyomode
Item number: 150689106507
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...06507?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2315c54a4b


----------



## gs0612

thanks so much.


BRAND NEW!!! AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO OVERSIZED LEATHER TOTE
westwood.mania
290627986940
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290627986940


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  Can you direct me to the forum to authenticate a Carlos Falchi lamb leather/snakeskin bag please?


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> thanks so much.
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW!!! AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO OVERSIZED LEATHER TOTE
> westwood.mania
> 290627986940
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290627986940


 
I do not know this tote at all. sorry


----------



## zsazsazsu

Hi ladies, I think my post was skipped, is it ok to repost this?
I just purchased this I  should have posted for authentication first. Can someone please confirm  authenticity? Thanks in advance!



zsazsazsu said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Two Multi-color Satchel Bag!
> Listing Number: 320785223338
> Seller: shopaholic_927
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320785223338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise TIA


----------



## estonelle

Hi,

please help me authenticate this. Just won it but just want to make sure before I make the payment.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Red Leather Oversized Muse Handbag
Listing Number: 220882696457
Seller: edropoff
Link:

TIA!


----------



## vesna

estonelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> please help me authenticate this. Just won it but just want to make sure before I make the payment.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Red Leather Oversized Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 220882696457
> Seller: edropoff
> Link:
> 
> TIA!


----------



## vesna

zsazsazsu said:


> Hi ladies, I think my post was skipped, is it ok to repost this?
> I just purchased this I should have posted for authentication first. Can someone please confirm authenticity? Thanks in advance!


 
sorry, it was not skipped, but we have *jen-sparro* who is a specialist for this aprticular bag, and I was waiting for her to see your post


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Can you direct me to the forum to authenticate a Carlos Falchi lamb leather/snakeskin bag please?


 
Hi, I did a search for carlos falchi here with tPF search function, and it came up with several threads, and a question if there are any at all fake Falchi bags

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-this-falchi-695875.html

try search yourself with the name and see all the threads that come up


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> thanks so much.
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW!!! AUTH. YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO OVERSIZED LEATHER TOTE
> westwood.mania
> 290627986940
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290627986940


 
there is a flood lately of YSL newer totes that look close to real, but all have white YSL letters on dust bag and fake French on cards (like post # 4524), tag is fishy as well, I would stay away


----------



## npt08

Hi, can you help me authenticate this muse two bag:

Item: YSL new muse two bag
Listing number: 280767514415
Seller: daniellesconsignment (Calgary, Canada)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-/280767514415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f0c472f

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

npt08 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this muse two bag:
> 
> Item: YSL new muse two bag
> Listing number: 280767514415
> Seller: daniellesconsignment (Calgary, Canada)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-/280767514415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f0c472f
> 
> Thank you!


 
please ask them for a clear photo of the back of the inner leather tag with serial number, and under the zipper head engraving


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

I just purchased this I should have posted for authentication first. Can someone please confirm authenticity? Thanks in advance!   

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0033.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0034.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0035.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0036.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0037.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0038.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0041.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0042.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0043.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0045.JPG

http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0046.JPG


----------



## zsazsazsu

vesna said:


> sorry, it was not skipped, but we have *jen-sparro* who is a specialist for this aprticular bag, and I was waiting for her to see your post



woops! sorry my mistake  thanks *vesna*! im gona wait for her to chime in then (:


----------



## jen_sparro

zsazsazsu said:


> Hi ladies, I think my post was skipped, is it ok to repost this?
> I just purchased this I  should have posted for authentication first. Can someone please confirm  authenticity? Thanks in advance!



Hi Zsazsa! Sorry I didn't reply sooner, that bag is an authentic Muse Two Multicolour  Congrats if you are the buyer


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> I just purchased this I should have posted for authentication first. Can someone please confirm authenticity? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0033.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0034.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0035.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0036.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0037.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0038.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0041.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0042.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0043.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0045.JPG
> 
> http://bagheaven.webs.com/photos/YSL/IMG_0046.JPG




Could anyone please help me with this...?  Many thanks!!


----------



## vesna

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Could anyone please help me with this...? Many thanks!!


 
looks great to me


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> Hi Zsazsa! Sorry I didn't reply sooner, that bag is an authentic Muse Two Multicolour  Congrats if you are the buyer


 
oh thanks Jen for looking at this one 

how is your hunt going ? looking for large ?


----------



## jen_sparro

No worries *Vesna*! I'm trying to educate myself better on more Muse Twos to try and be of more help around here  
I was going to bid on that one but my head and heart have decided I have to have the large :shame: So yes, still eagerly on the hunt for a large


----------



## nielnielniel

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace messenger bag
Listing number: 160677503806
Seller: monique17471
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item256920233e

Thanks


----------



## zsazsazsu

jen_sparro said:


> Hi Zsazsa! Sorry I didn't reply sooner, that bag is an authentic Muse Two Multicolour  Congrats if you are the buyer



thank you so much!! ive been eyeing on this particular multicolor for ages and wanted the large one too but this kind of color is very very very hard to find and finally gave up so i bought this one  hopefully its still in good condition. and now the waiting part begins...


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats hun, if the pictures are true to life I think you got a pretty good condition muse two  Just be super careful around water as the leather is untreated buffalo which stains so easily. Looking forward to spying it on the streets of Perth 

And hopefully I'll join you one day with a large!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

vesna said:


> looks great to me



Thanks heaps!!


----------



## npt08

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this shoes:

Thank you so much in advance

Item: patent leather cork wedges
Listing number: 260883795902
Seller: dreamclosetli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260883795902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marimbaying

npt08 said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this shoes:
> 
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item: patent leather cork wedges
> Listing number: 260883795902
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260883795902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


If I were you, I would ask the seller for the more photos. It is so hard to tell through one picture.


----------



## colortree

Item: YSL Muse Handbag  
Listing number: 160678437624
Seller: chloe_lover
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160678437624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

would you please authenticate this. thanks a lot!


----------



## bubbleloba

colortree said:


> Item: YSL Muse Handbag
> Listing number: 160678437624
> Seller: chloe_lover
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160678437624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> would you please authenticate this. thanks a lot!



The photos are of an authentic YSL muse.


----------



## vesna

nielnielniel said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace messenger bag
> Listing number: 160677503806
> Seller: monique17471
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item256920233e
> 
> Thanks


 
something is fishy there for certain... I would like to see a close-up of strap metal clasps, and a back of a leather tag, copies of this bag are very very tricky, I have the same and it is always a pain to try to identify replica,,,they are goood    cheers, V


----------



## TSquared2

Hi ladies,

Would you be so kind as to authenticate this besace for me?

Item: Auth 09 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace MESSENGER Leather Bag
Listing Number: 250926974077
Seller: willss26
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-09-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a6c69c47d

Thanks


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to authenticate this besace for me?
> 
> Item: Auth 09 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Besace MESSENGER Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 250926974077
> Seller: willss26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-09-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a6c69c47d
> 
> Thanks


 
I am confussed here, if it is gray nubuck, this is not right, material out and inside is different than mine as well as hardware - red flag, honestly I am not sure although I have two...flash is giving colour different

if she has a YSL card, perhaps could make a photo of a serial number on a paper tag to compare to the inner leather tag, and dust bag to see fully stretched, to se a logo


----------



## nikkisable

Item: YSL Muse Handbag
Listing number: -
Seller: rushflush
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/61401-wts-updated-bargains.html

helloo, would you please authenticate this ysl bag for me. thanks a lot!

x


----------



## daisy20454

Hi, would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. thank you so much!

Item:  YSL muse lizard embossed
Listing #: 220889327543
Seller: tequilasunshine39
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220889327543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  not sure if YSL muse is available in silver hardware?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jpnocom

Item: YSL Muse 2 Multicolor Brown/Mustard
Listing Number: already bought the bag from bluefly.com
Seller: Bluefly
Link: http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy38/jpnocom/YSL/
Comments: hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Just bought it from Bluefly.com and it was shipped today. This is my first YSL bag and I really hope that it's the real thing! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

nikkisable said:


> Item: YSL Muse Handbag
> Listing number: -
> Seller: rushflush
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/61401-wts-updated-bargains.html
> 
> helloo, would you please authenticate this ysl bag for me. thanks a lot!
> 
> x



these details look good, it would be great to see the back of the leather tag and under zipper head what is engraved


----------



## vesna

daisy20454 said:


> Hi, would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. thank you so much!
> 
> Item:  YSL muse lizard embossed
> Listing #: 220889327543
> Seller: tequilasunshine39
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220889327543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:  not sure if YSL muse is available in silver hardware?  Thanks in advance for your help!



well, looks OK on first site, but to authenticate we need:

inner leather tag front and back with serial number, + paper card serial number to compare, then closeup of under the zipper head engraving

some muses have silver hardware, look at reference library here at YSL, perhaps some were shown there


----------



## vesna

jpnocom said:


> Item: YSL Muse 2 Multicolor Brown/Mustard
> Listing Number: already bought the bag from bluefly.com
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy38/jpnocom/YSL/
> Comments: hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Just bought it from Bluefly.com and it was shipped today. This is my first YSL bag and I really hope that it's the real thing! Thanks so much in advance!



it looks good to me


----------



## jpnocom

vesna said:


> it looks good to me



Wooohooo!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## daisy20454

thanks, vesna!


----------



## anena7

Please Vesna or somebody else can help me to authenticate? Many thanks 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Muse Two 2 Bag NWT
Listing Number: 250929358486
Seller: allapretty3
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...86?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6c8e2696

Comments:


----------



## anena7

More pictures provided by the seller


----------



## anena7

More pictures provided by the seller.


----------



## anena7

More pictures provided by the seller.


----------



## vesna

anena7 said:


> More pictures provided by the seller.


 
looks authentic


----------



## anena7

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thanks a million Vesna


----------



## TSquared2

I have additional photos for this listing for a besace.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-09-...gs_Handbags&hash=item3a6c69c47d#ht_833wt_1396

Could someone please authenticate?


----------



## sasquaty

I am new to YSL and would like help on this please.

Item Name: Authentic YSL Leather Downtown Handbag
Listing Number: 260888500299
Seller: mimif6 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260888500299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

TIA

Comments


----------



## MissCe

I've never posted pictures before so I hope this work. 
I would like to have some help to authenticate this Muse bag. I bought it second hand.

















http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8828&pictureid=84095[/IMG
[IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8828&pictureid=84097


----------



## MissCe

more pictures of the muse bag


----------



## bubbleloba

sasquaty said:


> I am new to YSL and would like help on this please.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic YSL Leather Downtown Handbag
> Listing Number: 260888500299
> Seller: mimif6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260888500299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> TIA
> 
> Comments



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag inside the bag.


----------



## sasquaty

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag inside the bag.



I believe this is the tag for the Gray Downtown:


----------



## bubbleloba

sasquaty said:


> I believe this is the tag for the Gray Downtown:



Nothing is showing up.


----------



## bubbleloba

MissCe said:


> I've never posted pictures before so I hope this work.
> I would like to have some help to authenticate this Muse bag. I bought it second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8828&pictureid=84095[/IMG
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8828&pictureid=84097



Unfortunately the photos are not showing up. You can always upload to Flickr or another photo site and share the link for authentication.


----------



## MissCe

bubbleloba said:


> Unfortunately the photos are not showing up. You can always upload to Flickr or another photo site and share the link for authentication.


 
Maybe you can see it now? I saw I had the album listed as private but now as public. Maybe that was the problem?


----------



## bubbleloba

MissCe said:


> Maybe you can see it now? I saw I had the album listed as private but now as public. Maybe that was the problem?



It's showing up now. The bag looks authentic!


----------



## darielle

Hi again Vesna, bubbleloba, and you other lovely YSL ladies.

One for you to authenticate please! Would like to be certain of its authenticity - looks great compared to my other Muse bags/wallet, but need your opinion to be sure cos I haven't seen this one IRL.

Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HOT LEATHER OFF WHITE/GOLD CLUTCH EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL
Listing Number: 220886796552
Seller: missnyc2000 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/22088679...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_996wt_1077


----------



## vesna

darielle said:


> Hi again Vesna, bubbleloba, and you other lovely YSL ladies.
> 
> One for you to authenticate please! Would like to be certain of its authenticity - looks great compared to my other Muse bags/wallet, but need your opinion to be sure cos I haven't seen this one IRL.
> 
> Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT HOT LEATHER OFF WHITE/GOLD CLUTCH EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL
> Listing Number: 220886796552
> Seller: missnyc2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/22088679...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_996wt_1077


 
looks great to me


----------



## vesna

hi *TSquared2*, I have doubts about this one indeed. I have the same but major features are very different


----------



## cheoucheou

Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CABAS TOTE IN BLACK 
Pictures Link: https://picasaweb.google.com/101167343772708532593/YSLCHYCCABASTOTE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPjb7qnuj_S0Pg

Hello experts, please authenticate this chyc cabas tote, I just received it last week and I hope to confirm if this is an authentic YSL CHYC CABAS TOTE. Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:
			
		

> hi TSquared2, I have doubts about this one indeed. I have the same but major features are very different



Thanks vesna. I didn't end up bidding as I wanted to double check everything with TPF first.


----------



## bubbleloba

cheoucheou said:


> Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CABAS TOTE IN BLACK
> Pictures Link: https://picasaweb.google.com/101167343772708532593/YSLCHYCCABASTOTE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPjb7qnuj_S0Pg
> 
> Hello experts, please authenticate this chyc cabas tote, I just received it last week and I hope to confirm if this is an authentic YSL CHYC CABAS TOTE. Many thanks in advance!!



Looks authentic. Congrats.


----------



## cheoucheou

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic. Congrats.


Thank you so much,Bubbledloba!!


----------



## darielle

vesna said:


> looks great to me



Thank you so much vesna


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks vesna. I didn't end up bidding as I wanted to double check everything with TPF first.


 
whew, good, I am glad you did it, replicas of this bag are ferrocious out there, even though you have one, it takes a load of checking to see if it is real, I saw plenty of wrong things with this one at once


----------



## legaldiva

Item:               "Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump"
Listing Number:  330638117902 
Seller:              mayay81
Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/330638117902?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1429.l2649
Comments:       Listing ends today--TIA for any input!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Item: Vichy Downtown
Listing Number: 150696363961
Seller: alisonjoyalison
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150696363961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments:  I had emailed seller for additional photos before I bid and she provided them but did not include the serial number.  She promised to send but I still haven't received.  The bag looked good to me but without the serial number I am hesitant to pay.  She has only 9 feedback but has sold a few designer bags....although I could not find her seller name anywhere in the AT thread when I did a search.   How do you think this one looks?  I have never seen this style faked.  I compared the details to the patent DT that I have and the Vichy DT in the reference thread.   Thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

authenticplease said:


> Item: Vichy Downtown
> Listing Number: 150696363961
> Seller: alisonjoyalison
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150696363961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments:  I had emailed seller for additional photos before I bid and she provided them but did not include the serial number.  She promised to send but I still haven't received.  The bag looked good to me but without the serial number I am hesitant to pay.  She has only 9 feedback but has sold a few designer bags....although I could not find her seller name anywhere in the AT thread when I did a search.   How do you think this one looks?  I have never seen this style faked.  I compared the details to the patent DT that I have and the Vichy DT in the reference thread.   Thoughts?  TIA!



The details do look good to me, but getting a photo of the serial number is an added precaution. If the seller guarantees authenticity and accepts returns, can you email her again to let her know you need to confirm authenticity of the bag before making payment (this will prevent you both having to deal with returns and authenticity issues later on)?


----------



## chaydg

Hello Girls:

I need your help. Someone is selling a YSL Reversible Dual Sac Bag (one side in Leopard print) at a very affordable price. Please, can someone help me authenticate this YSL Dual/Reversible Sac. Details are:

Year: 2007
Brand: YSL
Type: Dual/Reversible Sac
Seller: Private

Links:

http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=1
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=2
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=3
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=4
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=5
http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=6

Thanks much in advance.

Best regards, 

chaydg


----------



## bubbleloba

The links to the photos didn't work for me.



chaydg said:


> Hello Girls:
> 
> I need your help. Someone is selling a YSL Reversible Dual Sac Bag (one side in Leopard print) at a very affordable price. Please, can someone help me authenticate this YSL Dual/Reversible Sac. Details are:
> 
> Year: 2007
> Brand: YSL
> Type: Dual/Reversible Sac
> Seller: Private
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=1
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=2
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=3
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=4
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=5
> http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#photo=6
> 
> Thanks much in advance.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> chaydg


----------



## chaydg

Can you try this one? 

http://chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#

Thanks!


----------



## chaydg

chabsapparel.multiply.com/photos/album/9/YSL_Reversible_Sac#


----------



## buffy133

Hi Ladies!

Im new to the YSL TPF Thread. I would be more than happy if you could help me authenticate this YSL I bought online. Problem is, it was not listed on Ebay. I just found the seller online through Facebook and Multiply. Problem with me is that I trust too easily and paid for the tiem without asking for additional pictures. 

She sent me these additional pics over email after I paid and I felt i made the wrong decision. Any help will be apparecitaed

Its a YSL Downtown bag in Medium

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## chaydg

Hi can someone teach me how to paste the photos here?


----------



## buffy133

chaydg said:


> Hi can someone teach me how to paste the photos here?



Hi!

you can sign up in photobucket.com, then upload your photos. you can use the "image code" link so you can post your photo here


----------



## chaydg

buffy133 said:


> Hi!
> 
> you can sign up in photobucket.com, then upload your photos. you can use the "image code" link so you can post your photo here


Thanks Buffy!  Appreciate the help.


----------



## chaydg

bubbleloba said:


> The links to the photos didn't work for me.


I've posted the pictures to photobucket. Hope it now works.  


http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums...708549171_100001138283113_94346_5546734_n.jpg


----------



## buffy133

chaydg said:


> I've posted the pictures to photobucket. Hope it now works.
> 
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc456/chaydeguzman/YSL%20Dual%20Reversible%20Sac/?action=view&current=36754_114987705215838_100001138283113_94345_28987_n.jpg&#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1212.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc456%2Fchaydeguzman%2FYSL%2520Dual%2520Reversible%2520Sac%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D36754_114987708549171_100001138283113_94346_5546734_n.jpg




youre welcome! another option in photobucket is view your entire album, then hover your mouse pointer in a specific photo, you will see a drop down menu on what you can do for the pictures.  you can see html and img code etc.


----------



## chaydg

buffy133 said:


> youre welcome! another option in photobucket is view your entire album, then hover your mouse pointer in a specific photo, you will see a drop down menu on what you can do for the pictures.  you can see html and img code etc.


Yes I see those options!  So it means I copy paste the image code to the message box and then the photo will appear? YES INDEED!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## chaydg

chaydg said:


> I've posted the pictures to photobucket. Hope it now works.
> 
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums...708549171_100001138283113_94346_5546734_n.jpg


Here are the pictures, thanks to buffy 133, I figured how to paste it to the message box






























Many thanks in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

Please ladies, would like to know if this one is authentic, thank you so much in advance!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/RARE-YVES-SA...s_Handbags&hash=item27bf3b0040#ht_3861wt_1180


----------



## LADYM1234

so sorry to post this here, but didn't know where else to do so. is it just me or is there something off with these ysl tributes shoes?

YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE SANDAL
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute...28959?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19cac595bf
SELLER: d.love81310

What do you guys think? I have 2 pairs that I bought in the store and I don't know, there is something that seems poorly crafted about these.


----------



## bubbleloba

This is a big fake!



buffy133 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Im new to the YSL TPF Thread. I would be more than happy if you could help me authenticate this YSL I bought online. Problem is, it was not listed on Ebay. I just found the seller online through Facebook and Multiply. Problem with me is that I trust too easily and paid for the tiem without asking for additional pictures.
> 
> She sent me these additional pics over email after I paid and I felt i made the wrong decision. Any help will be apparecitaed
> 
> Its a YSL Downtown bag in Medium
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


----------



## buffy133

bubbleloba said:


> This is a big fake!




Thank you Bubbleloba..Appreciate your help...SIGHHHHHH!! I was soooo stupid in trusting this online seller which doesnt have ANY feedback (saw this crap over Facebook only) Now I dont know If I'll be able to get my FAKE bag at all!!! me and my stupidness!


----------



## bubbleloba

buffy133 said:


> Thank you Bubbleloba..Appreciate your help...SIGHHHHHH!! I was soooo stupid in trusting this online seller which doesnt have ANY feedback (saw this crap over Facebook only) Now I dont know If I'll be able to get my FAKE bag at all!!! me and my stupidness!



Is there any way you can get your money back? If you paid with a cc, you can always file a chargeback (item not as described, fake bag) with the cc company if the seller doesn't cooperate. Best of luck!


----------



## geminitwin13

Item: YSL Y-Mail Wallet in Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 320793775946
Seller: yaniram77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Small-Y...946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab0cc8f4a
Comments: I didn't know that the YSL store still sold this item, since I remember looking at it a couple of years ago.  The seller assured me that the New York store still does.  Please let me know if it is authentic.  The auction is over in a little less than 2 days.

Thanks for having this site!  And for your response.


----------



## buffy133

bubbleloba said:


> Is there any way you can get your money back? If you paid with a cc, you can always file a chargeback (item not as described, fake bag) with the cc company if the seller doesn't cooperate. Best of luck!



Hi bubbloba!!! Thanks for ur help.. Got the bag though but i was frustrated i bought it without consulting here. Surprisingly the bag has LAMPO zippers.. Can i post some pics and get a spark of hope
That its a real
One? Hehe...


----------



## LostInBal

Please ladies, would you be so kind to authenticate this one?. Thank you so much in advance

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTHENTIC-New-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Large-Downtown-Bag/38474841


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Please ladies, would you be so kind to authenticate this one?. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTHENTIC-New-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Large-Downtown-Bag/38474841


Please, nobody could help me?


----------



## bubbleloba

buffy133 said:


> Hi bubbloba!!! Thanks for ur help.. Got the bag though but i was frustrated i bought it without consulting here. Surprisingly the bag has LAMPO zippers.. Can i post some pics and get a spark of hope
> That its a real
> One? Hehe...



I'm 100% certain it's a fake. The zippers can be faked too, and the photos I saw earlier showed quite a few tell signs of a counterfeit bag. Sorry!


----------



## sharilie

Item:	Black Patent-Leather High Heels (Platform Soles) by YVES SAINT LAURENT - EU 41
Listing Number:140644880891
Seller: cipix01
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/140644880891...80891&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Do you think they are real? I know it´s hard to tell from one pic if they are authentic or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, nobody could help me?



More photos are needed for this - serial number tag, paper tag (seems the seller has this in the background), and the back of the zipper. I think this is the large size, but the dimensions look off to me from the photos.

Also, would you please follow the instructions for posting (listing seller, item #, name) so that others will be able to search the listing? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

buffy133 said:


> Hi bubbloba!!! Thanks for ur help.. Got the bag though but i was frustrated i bought it without consulting here. Surprisingly the bag has LAMPO zippers.. Can i post some pics and get a spark of hope
> That its a real
> One? Hehe...


 
sorry to see all this happening, this is for certain a fake, all of it, as for lampo zippers, I had a Balenciaga fake wallet which I returned,  it did have a fake Lampo zipper


----------



## vesna

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, nobody could help me?


 
sorry, I was not online for quite some time due to work, this one looks good to me, but some dimensions are strange, looks like large to me too, as bubbleoba pointed, I would  ask for a photo of a serial number on the back of a leather tag and paper tag with serial number to compare


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> More photos are needed for this - serial number tag, paper tag (seems the seller has this in the background), and the back of the zipper. I think this is the large size, but the dimensions look off to me from the photos.
> 
> Also, would you please follow the instructions for posting (listing seller, item #, name) so that others will be able to search the listing? Thanks!


 
I agree


----------



## vesna

chaydg said:


> Here are the pictures, thanks to buffy 133, I figured how to paste it to the message box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 
is there any way you can get a photo of a leather tag with serial number on the back to compare to the one from paper tag ?


----------



## vesna

geminitwin13 said:


> Item: YSL Y-Mail Wallet in Black Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 320793775946
> Seller: yaniram77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Small-Y...946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab0cc8f4a
> Comments: I didn't know that the YSL store still sold this item, since I remember looking at it a couple of years ago. The seller assured me that the New York store still does. Please let me know if it is authentic. The auction is over in a little less than 2 days.
> 
> Thanks for having this site! And for your response.


 
looks like the one I had, however most of the photos are from the store, the nice texture of a patent is seen. On her photos it looks too glossy, can you ask her to make better photos of the patent texture, as well as to send you a photo of Yves saint laurent imprint with serial number to compare to the one from cards


----------



## buffy133

vesna said:


> sorry to see all this happening, this is for certain a fake, all of it, as for lampo zippers, I had a Balenciaga fake wallet which I returned,  it did have a fake Lampo zipper



Hi Bubbleloba and Vesna! Thanks for your help! I got rid of the bag already.


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you ladies  Please, I need urgently a final authentication for this one *I´m about to make the payment*, could this be enough to authenticate de bag. It´s a *Bonanzle* listing but the seller is *Malleries*!


Item:	AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN MM DEERSKIN BAG LAURENT 
Listing Number: 37828318
Seller:LuxuryOverload
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-DOWNTOWN-MM-DEERSKIN-BAG/37828318

Photos!


----------



## chaydg

vesna said:


> is there any way you can get a photo of a leather tag with serial number on the back to compare to the one from paper tag ?


Hi Vesna, many thanks for your reply. Yes I will ask the seller for more photos and will email them as soon as. Many thanks!


----------



## vesna

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you ladies  Please, I need urgently a final authentication for this one *I´m about to make the payment*, could this be enough to authenticate de bag. It´s a *Bonanzle* listing but the seller is *Malleries*!
> 
> 
> Item:    AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN MM DEERSKIN BAG LAURENT
> Listing Number: 37828318
> Seller:LuxuryOverload
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-DOWNTOWN-MM-DEERSKIN-BAG/37828318
> 
> Photos!


  looks good to me, I bought from them before, all was great (Luxury overload it is, not Malleries ?) I bought from both, authentic bags


----------



## LostInBal

vesna said:


> looks good to me, I bought from them before, all was great (Luxury overload it is, not Malleries ?) I bought from both, authentic bags



yuuuuupiiii!!

Thank you so much dear, this baby is on its way to sweet home right now..

Thank you so much again vesna


----------



## vesna

aalinne_72 said:


> yuuuuupiiii!!
> 
> Thank you so much dear, this baby is on its way to sweet home right now..
> 
> Thank you so much again vesna


 
I envy you, it is such an amazing bag !


----------



## sylviaa

Can you please help me authenticate this muse Large?

item name: Yves Saint Laurent large black bag Muse
item number: 250936578555

seller id: *peter14921492* 
link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6cfc51fb

Many many thanks!!


----------



## mlh223

*1)*

*Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Clutch**Purple Patent Leather*

260896821678
*goody2shoes1963*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26089682167...21678&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

2)
*Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL 2007 Violet Purple Oversized Muse Bag*

330645217474*shalimarshoppe*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33064521747...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=330645217474&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## bubbleloba

sylviaa said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this muse Large?
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent large black bag Muse
> item number: 250936578555
> 
> seller id: *peter14921492*
> link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6cfc51fb
> 
> Many many thanks!!



Please ask the seller for close-up photos of the serial number tag (opposite side of the YSL leather tag), hardware of the lock and key, and sharper photo of the zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> *1)*
> 
> *Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Clutch**Purple Patent Leather*
> 
> 260896821678
> *goody2shoes1963*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26089682167...21678&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> 2)
> *Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL 2007 Violet Purple Oversized Muse Bag*
> 
> 330645217474*shalimarshoppe*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33064521747...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=330645217474&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Unsure about the clutch, but the OS muse is authentic.


----------



## laurenemily5

Item: YSL Black Wallet
Listing Number: 250934992408
Seller: emcd814
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25093499240...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1155

Comments: Hi there ladies, Is this wallet authentic? I think it must be old as I don't recall this style at all. Thanks so much for your help! x


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  I am just BUMPing this one since one authenticator was not sure.  Thanks.

*Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Clutch**Purple Patent Leather*
260896821678
*goody2shoes1963*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260896821678?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3984.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D260896821678%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## mlh223

*YVES SAINT LAURENT Oversized Muse in Ivory Classic Leather; HC*

180730009443
*luxnista*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730009443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Extra pics: attached


----------



## mlh223

*YSL leopard purse*

300624631117
*seacoast1223*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300624631117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Notes: See attached pics.  The inside tag looks fake.  Is it normal to have the serial number on the front?  Thanks.


----------



## chaydg

vesna said:


> is there any way you can get a photo of a leather tag with serial number on the back to compare to the one from paper tag ?


Hello Vesna, 

Here are the pictures of the leather and paper tags. Hope these will do. Thank you again.


----------



## vesna

chaydg said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Here are the pictures of the leather and paper tags. Hope these will do. Thank you again.


 
I never had this bag, but this looks good to me. this is all OK.


----------



## chaydg

vesna said:


> I never had this bag, but this looks good to me. I expected a standard YSL leather tag with serial number on the back , but this is apparently the one for this style. I will do some more research to see if all is OK.


Hi Vesna, thank you for immediate response. Will wait for your further feedback.  I hope the bag is real. 

Best regards, 
chaydg


----------



## chaydg

vesna said:


> I never had this bag, but this looks good to me. this is all OK.


Wohoo! Thanks Vesna! Thank you very much!


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> *YVES SAINT LAURENT Oversized Muse in Ivory Classic Leather; HC*
> 
> 180730009443
> *luxnista*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180730009443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Extra pics: attached



The photos check out; it's authentic. But the price is a bit high for something that used.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. I am just BUMPing this one since one authenticator was not sure. Thanks.
> 
> *Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Clutch**Purple Patent Leather*
> 260896821678
> *goody2shoes1963*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260896821678?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3984.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D260896821678%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


 
I am not sure either, but it is always useful to search seller's name here on tPF. I wanted to do a search when I saw all Mulberry bags she sold, and Mulberry girls authenticated as fakes. Please, be careful. Again, I do not know about YSL clutch, but I would stay away.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *YSL leopard purse*
> 
> 300624631117
> *seacoast1223*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300624631117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Notes: See attached pics. The inside tag looks fake. Is it normal to have the serial number on the front? Thanks.


 
I di not know, it does not look good to me, but on the other hand, I have never had anything similar.


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> I am not sure either, but it is always useful to search seller's name here on tPF. I wanted to do a search when I saw all Mulberry bags she sold, and Mulberry girls authenticated as fakes. Please, be careful. Again, I do not know about YSL clutch, but I would stay away.


Hi.  Thank you for the advice.  Can you explain what you are talking about with Mulberry?  You know this seller?  I am just confused on what you found that I could have found.  Thanks.


----------



## vesna

laurenemily5 said:


> Item: YSL Black Wallet
> Listing Number: 250934992408
> Seller: emcd814
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25093499240...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1155
> 
> Comments: Hi there ladies, Is this wallet authentic? I think it must be old as I don't recall this style at all. Thanks so much for your help! x


 
I have never seen this but details look genuine. However there is no way I can know for certain


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Thank you for the advice. Can you explain what you are talking about with Mulberry? You know this seller? I am just confused on what you found that I could have found. Thanks.


 
Yes, if you go to the blue banner here on this page and open "search", then when the window opens for you to enter keywords, do a search for seller's name *goody2shoes1963. *I also click "see posts" not "threads", and all the posts where someone either asked or answered a question about this seller will show. I saw seller's feedback researching to see for your question at least if the seller is reliable, I saw few Mulberry Alexas for really low price ($700), and searched tPF to see if anyone asked for those, very well Mulberry girls did and the answers from authenticators were that those were fake


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> Yes, if you go to the blue banner here on this page and open "search", then when the window opens for you to enter keywords, do a search for seller's name *goody2shoes1963. *I also click "see posts" not "threads", and all the posts where someone either asked or answered a question about this seller will show. I saw seller's feedback researching to see for your question at least if the seller is reliable, I saw few Mulberry Alexas for really low price ($700), and searched tPF to see if anyone asked for those, very well Mulberry girls did and the answers from authenticators were that those were fake


 
Got it.  Thank you so much.  I'll try that myself next time since you are all so busy.  You are all lifesavers!  Thanks again.


----------



## mlh223

*Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Med Handbag $1495*

280771572398
*ctep3*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771572398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Notes: I know the bidding ended, but they might re-list.  I did not want to bid if I was not sure.  Thanks.


----------



## jen_sparro

Do NOT bid on the following Muse Two- *it is a fake*!

YSL Muse Two Multicolour
Seller: mungee2
Item Number: 230706161550
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230706161550&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Med Handbag $1495*
> 
> 280771572398
> *ctep3*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771572398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Notes: I know the bidding ended, but they might re-list.  I did not want to bid if I was not sure.  Thanks.



Authentic.


----------



## can008

YSL oversized muse in dark brown leather
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Oversized Bag
Listing Number: 300622823602
Seller: milkmilk8
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622823602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## BagLover79

Hello!  Can you please help me with this one? Thanks!
YSL Jacket
Listing Number: 220894014833
Seller: all_sales_are_final 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220894014833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

can008 said:


> YSL oversized muse in dark brown leather
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Oversized Bag
> Listing Number: 300622823602
> Seller: milkmilk8
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622823602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help.



Please ask the seller for photos of the hardware (key, lock, zipper), and a copy of the paper tag if she has them.


----------



## AEGIS

TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ge...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b728a78e

seller: mungee2

title: YSL Muse Genuine Leather Bag

IN: 230706161550


looks off too me.


----------



## BagLover79

Hello. I just purchased this jacket. Can you tell me if it's authentic? Thanks so much~
Hello! Can you please help me with this one? Thanks!
YSL Jacket
Listing Number: 220894014833
Seller: all_sales_are_final 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220894014833...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

AEGIS said:


> TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ge...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35b728a78e
> 
> seller: mungee2
> 
> title: YSL Muse Genuine Leather Bag
> 
> IN: 230706161550
> 
> 
> looks off too me.


 
post #4658 is from our specialist for MIRA Muse II multicolor, and the verdict is *fake*


----------



## vesna

BagLover79 said:


> Hello. I just purchased this jacket. Can you tell me if it's authentic? Thanks so much~
> Hello! Can you please help me with this one? Thanks!
> YSL Jacket
> Listing Number: 220894014833
> Seller: all_sales_are_final
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220894014833...84.m1423.l2649


 
listing does not open here


----------



## AEGIS

vesna said:


> post #4658 is from our specialist for MIRA Muse II multicolor, and the verdict is *fake*




thanks! i figured


----------



## BagLover79

vesna said:


> listing does not open here


 
Sorry about this.  Please see the link below. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220894014833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gs0612

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Bag, Black Patent
ellkaye
260899282469
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



thanks so much  : )


----------



## mlh223

Zoom
Enlarge


q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
Sell one like this
*YSL Blue Leather Medium Muse Bag RETIRED COLOR

200623818815
clarissa4692 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200623818815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Notes: Attached is an extra pic I asked for.  Thanks.





*


----------



## mlh223

*Yves Saint Laurent  YSL  Muse 

270845289732
lucylu29944 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270845289732&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

*


----------



## vesna

BagLover79 said:


> Sorry about this. Please see the link below. thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220894014833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I do not know the jacket, but the tag is the same as on my vintage jacket


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Zoom
> Enlarge
> 
> q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> Sell one like this
> *YSL Blue Leather Medium Muse Bag RETIRED COLOR*
> 
> *200623818815*
> *clarissa4692 *
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/200623818815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
> *Notes: Attached is an extra pic I asked for. Thanks.*


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse *
> 
> *270845289732*
> *lucylu29944 *
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270845289732&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*


 
looks good but what is with the lock, you would like to see it uncovered


----------



## bgdm007

Hello,ladies!pls help to authenticate!
Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sky Anthracite Leather Canvas & Croc Stamped Suede Bag
Listing Number:250940224620
Seller:edropoff
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d33f46c


----------



## BagLover79

vesna said:


> I do not know the jacket, but the tag is the same as on my vintage jacket


 
Thank you!


----------



## tlelou

Hi I need help with an eBay purchase.  Please confirm that this bag is NOT authentic.  I put a claim with eBay and they need me to get the manufacturer to send a letter stating that the item is not authentic.  I don't know how to do that but I really want to report this seller for selling a counterfeit item.  If anybody can help I would much appreciate it.

Item ysl woman bag
Item # 260889585044
Seller sbel3743
Link:  www.ebay.com/itm/260889585044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.12649


----------



## tlelou

tlelou said:


> Hi I need help with an eBay purchase.  Please confirm that this bag is NOT authentic.  I put a claim with eBay and they need me to get the manufacturer to send a letter stating that the item is not authentic.  I don't know how to do that but I really want to report this seller for selling a counterfeit item.  If anybody can help I would much appreciate it.
> 
> Item ysl woman bag
> Item # 260889585044
> Seller sbel3743
> Link:  www.ebay.com/itm/260889585044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.12649


Sorry I forgot to add more detailed pics of this ysl bag.  Here it is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407175015/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407173065/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407171385/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407169879/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407168367/in/photostream


----------



## can008

Continuing from:
YSL oversized muse in dark brown leather
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Oversized Bag
Listing Number: 300622823602
Seller: milkmilk8
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622823...84.m1439.l2649



bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for photos of the hardware (key, lock, zipper), and a copy of the paper tag if she has them.



Thankyou, bubbleloba. She has photos of the hardware here: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=bf2a...Bpub=SDX.Photos&id=BF2AB55ABFEB8738!259&sff=1
Thank you once again.


----------



## can008

YSL large muse in red leather
Item: Ysl Leather Oversize Muse Bag- Good Condition
Listing Number: 260900132855
Seller: gracelovesyou
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260900132855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much, in advance.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hello. I just purchased this bag. Can you tell me if it's authentic? Thank you very much, in advance.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hello. I just purchased this bag. Can you tell me if it's authentic? Thank you very much, in advance. 


More photos:


----------



## soulcakeduck

Could someone authenticate this for me, please? 

*Item:* Chevre Mini Bow Handbag Black
*Listing Number:* n/a
*Seller:* fashionphile
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=17521


----------



## miss.anastasia

Hello, Ladies, could someone authenticate this for me, please? 

Item: MUSE 2 MULTI-COLORED BAG 
Listing Number: 220902013991
Seller: nickel0704
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item336ec93c27#ht_711wt_1270


----------



## miss.anastasia

and one more bag, please, I can't authenticate this. Glad for any help

Item: MUSE 2 BAG SAC BORSA
Listing Number: 170735805230
Seller: pituta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-MU...s_Handbags&hash=item27c0a5a32e#ht_1271wt_1270


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this bag would be much appreciated.

Many thanks!

AUTH YVES SAINT LARENT LARGE MUSE BAG RARE
s797
110776814454
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110776814454


----------



## nickythegreates

I had a horrible experience buying this bag! Please help, 

Item: YSL SAC MUSE
Identification #(on tag, which was found in bag): 20061156465C6DOG 1659


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, does this bag look ok?  Thank you

*$1,395 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Multy Patent leather Hobo*

seller: redrose-17
number:  180729448133
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180729448133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jrhi

Hello,
I purchased this Muse on ebay a few months ago and was thinking of selling it and am now wondering if it's authentic.  Do all the Muse bags have a YSL stamp in the leather under the lock?  The underside of the zipper head is Lampo.

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=091b41f5bdb97b1f&page=play&resid=91B41F5BDB97B1F!2648 

Thanks much!


----------



## vesna

bgdm007 said:


> Hello,ladies!pls help to authenticate!
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sky Anthracite Leather Canvas & Croc Stamped Suede Bag
> Listing Number:250940224620
> Seller:edropoff
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d33f46c


 
it looks aythentic to me


----------



## vesna

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hello. I just purchased this bag. Can you tell me if it's authentic? Thank you very much, in advance.
> 
> 
> More photos:


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

soulcakeduck said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> *Item:* Chevre Mini Bow Handbag Black
> *Listing Number:* n/a
> *Seller:* fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=17521


 
 yes, it is


----------



## vesna

miss.anastasia said:


> Hello, Ladies, could someone authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Item: MUSE 2 MULTI-COLORED BAG
> Listing Number: 220902013991
> Seller: nickel0704
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item336ec93c27#ht_711wt_1270


 
looks good but I am not 100% sure. I would like to see the zipper head bottom with engraving, paper tag with serial number  and a dust bag


----------



## vesna

miss.anastasia said:


> and one more bag, please, I can't authenticate this. Glad for any help
> 
> Item: MUSE 2 BAG SAC BORSA
> Listing Number: 170735805230
> Seller: pituta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-MU...s_Handbags&hash=item27c0a5a32e#ht_1271wt_1270


 
I am inclined to say that this one is authentic, but I am not 100% sure, does not help that the seller has private sales..


----------



## vesna

LKD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> AUTH YVES SAINT LARENT LARGE MUSE BAG RARE
> s797
> 110776814454
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110776814454


 
I am not sure, *bubbleoba* HELP !
I searched the seller though, and it seems that some fake Chanel stuff was identified on Chanel form, photos were from *s797* website for photos, although seller's name was different....when I see stuff like this and know tht you can open few ebay IDs, I stay away


----------



## vesna

nickythegreates said:


> I had a horrible experience buying this bag! Please help,
> 
> Item: YSL SAC MUSE
> Identification #(on tag, which was found in bag): 20061156465C6DOG 1659


 
hi, we need a lot more photos than this and an address from the original auction. photos are: inner leather tag front and back with serial number, zipper pull, zipper head bottom with engraving, as well as clear shot of a front with a photo of a lock and a key...I hope you can get them, or when you get a bag, upload them here


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, does this bag look ok? Thank you
> 
> *$1,395 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Multy Patent leather Hobo*
> 
> seller: redrose-17
> number: 180729448133
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180729448133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
it does look good, it is juts that serial number is weird, if she has paper tags with serial number, it would be great to see, as well as the bottom of a zipper head


----------



## vesna

jrhi said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this Muse on ebay a few months ago and was thinking of selling it and am now wondering if it's authentic. Do all the Muse bags have a YSL stamp in the leather under the lock? The underside of the zipper head is Lampo.
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=091b41f5bdb97b1f&page=play&resid=91B41F5BDB97B1F!2648
> 
> Thanks much!


 
it should have Yves Saint Laurent below the lock ...show us Lampo zipper head please, and a key for the lock


----------



## vesna

tlelou said:


> Sorry I forgot to add more detailed pics of this ysl bag. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407175015/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407173065/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407171385/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407169879/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407168367/in/photostream


 
I do not know the bag, and also I can not acces the photos without an account, can you upload them here?


----------



## vesna

can008 said:


> Continuing from:
> YSL oversized muse in dark brown leather
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Oversized Bag
> Listing Number: 300622823602
> Seller: milkmilk8
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622823...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou, bubbleloba. She has photos of the hardware here: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=bf2a...Bpub=SDX.Photos&id=BF2AB55ABFEB8738!259&sff=1
> Thank you once again.


 
I can not open the pics because I need an account there, can you upload them here ?


----------



## vesna

can008 said:


> YSL large muse in red leather
> Item: Ysl Leather Oversize Muse Bag- Good Condition
> Listing Number: 260900132855
> Seller: gracelovesyou
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260900132855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much, in advance.


 
this is a fake muse


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



    Thank you!


----------



## ifariarn

vesna said:


> it does look good, it is juts that serial number is weird, if she has paper tags with serial number, it would be great to see, as well as the bottom of a zipper head


 
Thanks Vesna, how does this one look?  thank you



*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MULTY PATENT LEATHER HOBO BAG NUDE $1395*

seller: cafee06
number:  110779287388
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110779287388


----------



## tlelou

vesna said:


> I do not know the bag, and also I can not acces the photos without an account, can you upload them here?


The bag was an ebay purchase and I couldn't load the pics here myself.  You should be able to access the additional photos now because I changed it to public view settings.

ITem  Ysl women bag
Item # 260889585044
seller  sbel3743
link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/260889585044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

and Here are additional pics that I took myself

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407175015/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407173065/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407171385/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407169879/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407168367/in/photostream

It looks obviously fake to me but I need confirmation from you guys.  Thanks for your time!


----------



## soulcakeduck

vesna said:


> yes, it is



Thank you! Really appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

tlelou said:


> The bag was an ebay purchase and I couldn't load the pics here myself. You should be able to access the additional photos now because I changed it to public view settings.
> 
> ITem Ysl women bag
> Item # 260889585044
> seller sbel3743
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/260889585044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> and Here are additional pics that I took myself
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407175015/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407173065/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407171385/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407169879/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11236504@N03/6407168367/in/photostream
> 
> It looks obviously fake to me but I need confirmation from you guys. Thanks for your time!


 
what is on the bottom of zipper head, can you somehow make a clear photo of engraving?


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Thanks Vesna, how does this one look? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> *YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MULTY PATENT LEATHER HOBO BAG NUDE $1395*
> 
> seller: cafee06
> number: 110779287388
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110779287388


 
lookg good  but addtional photos are needed to verify, like under the zipper head side, what is the engraving, back of inner leather tag

BTW, you will never be able to clean pen marks from patent, that is a large stain, be careful with that please


----------



## can008

Originally Posted by *can008* 

                              YSL large muse in red leather
Item: Ysl Leather Oversize Muse Bag- Good Condition
Listing Number: 260900132855
Seller: gracelovesyou
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260900132...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much, in advance.  



vesna said:


> this is a fake muse



Thank you very much, Vesna.


----------



## can008

_Continuing from:
YSL oversized muse in dark brown leather
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Oversized Bag
Listing Number: 300622823602
Seller: milkmilk8
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622823...84.m1439.l2649_



vesna said:


> I can not open the pics because I need an account there, can you upload them here ?



Thank you for your reply, Vesna. Here are the pictures the seller sent me. But, I have also received the bag and so if there is any specific part you would like to see, please let me know and I'll take a photo of it.
TIA.


----------



## can008

more photos


----------



## jente

hi there,

Do you mind having a look at this:

Item:Tribute Bag
Listing Number: 260899282469
Seller: ellkaye
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260899282...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_612wt_1082


kind regards

jente
Comments:


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this one, please?

Thanks!

AUTH Elegant YSL Cream Crinkle Patent Leather Logo Clutch & Dust Bag. Used Once
shopaholic.iwantthat
250940574402
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250940574402


----------



## bubbleloba

Originally Posted by LKD View Post
Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this bag would be much appreciated.

Many thanks!

AUTH YVES SAINT LARENT LARGE MUSE BAG RARE
s797
110776814454
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110776814454



vesna said:


> I am not sure, *bubbleoba* HELP !
> I searched the seller though, and it seems that some fake Chanel stuff was identified on Chanel form, photos were from *s797* website for photos, although seller's name was different....when I see stuff like this and know tht you can open few ebay IDs, I stay away



The bag so far looked ok, but I think we need to see clearer photos of the serial number tag, lock, and the zipper pull to make sure. I would also ask the seller the year she purchased the bag.


----------



## bubbleloba

jente said:


> hi there,
> 
> Do you mind having a look at this:
> 
> Item:Tribute Bag
> Listing Number: 260899282469
> Seller: ellkaye
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260899282...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_612wt_1082



It looks good so far, but I would ask the seller to post a photo of the Y tag as well as a photo of the inside of the bag.


----------



## bubbleloba

LKD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this one, please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> AUTH Elegant YSL Cream Crinkle Patent Leather Logo Clutch & Dust Bag. Used Once
> shopaholic.iwantthat
> 250940574402
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250940574402



It's difficult to authenticate this. I'd ask the seller to post a photo of the YSL logo and serial inside the wallet.


----------



## mlh223

*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT IVORY LEATHER OVERSIZED MUSE BAG*


230709000960
*catonwhitney*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230709000960


----------



## jrhi

vesna said:


> it should have Yves Saint Laurent below the lock ...show us Lampo zipper head please, and a key for the lock


 
okay, I took some more detailed pictures.  It turns out it does have a YSL stamp, i just didn't look hard enough.  Looking forward to the expert opinions!

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx...5BDB97B1F!2648


----------



## vesna

can008 said:


> more photos


 
this all look good, i would just like to see the inner tag front and under the zipper head engraving


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT IVORY LEATHER OVERSIZED MUSE BAG*
> 
> 
> 230709000960
> *catonwhitney*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230709000960


----------



## vesna

jrhi said:


> okay, I took some more detailed pictures. It turns out it does have a YSL stamp, i just didn't look hard enough. Looking forward to the expert opinions!
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx...5BDB97B1F!2648


 
all this looks great


----------



## ifariarn

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Patent bag excellent condition
Listing Number:170736406287
Seller:laughingstone
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/17073640628...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6986wt_1189


----------



## tlelou

vesna said:
			
		

> what is on the bottom of zipper head, can you somehow make a clear photo of engraving?



You know what the seller just decided that she will accept my return of this bag so I'm just going to return it and not bother .  I just dont feel comfortable keeping it.  Thanks anyway for your time!


----------



## vesna

ifariarn said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Black Patent bag excellent condition
> Listing Number:170736406287
> Seller:laughingstone
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/17073640628...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6986wt_1189


----------



## dirgni

I like this bag a lot. Is it the real deal? 
Seller on ebay: mosla7239
Item number:	150709058556
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15070905855...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1158 

and there is another one:
Seller info
dilovesmarty
Item number:	140647717715
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14064771771...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1458wt_1143

I hope I did this all right...??? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## bubbleloba

dirgni said:
			
		

> Seller info: dilovesmarty
> Item number:	140647717715
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140647717715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1458wt_1143



I'm viewing this from my cell so the pictures are small. Please ask the seller to post close up photos of the lock and key. I would also ask for photos of the serial number tag and paper tag. Since the seller had the maintenance book and other papers, she should have the paper tag w/ serial # as well.


----------



## dirgni

Thanks, I did ask her for the pics...
What about the other one, the Muse II. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## vesna

dirgni said:


> Thanks, I did ask her for the pics...
> What about the other one, the Muse II. Any thoughts on this one?


 
I do not think well about it, however ask the seller for papers with serial number , dust bag and under the zipper head engraving


----------



## verawang

Hi, everyone. I like this Muse 2 bag a lot. Is it authentic? thank you very much for your help.
Seller on ebay: mosla7239 ( Feedback Score Of 11) 
Item number: 150709058556
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150709058556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dirgni

well so far i did not get more pics of that blue muse. But I saw one more that I like. Any opinions on this one:
Seller info
onquestyle ( 777)
Item number:	220900565091

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item336eb32063#ht_864wt_909

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## can008

vesna said:


> this all look good, i would just like to see the inner tag front and under the zipper head engraving


Thank you, Vesna. I'm sorry for the late reply. Please find attached the photos requested.


----------



## vesna

verawang said:


> Hi, everyone. I like this Muse 2 bag a lot. Is it authentic? thank you very much for your help.
> Seller on ebay: mosla7239 ( Feedback Score Of 11)
> Item number: 150709058556
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150709058556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
#4727 response was about that bag


----------



## vesna

can008 said:


> Thank you, Vesna. I'm sorry for the late reply. Please find attached the photos requested.


 
this look pretty good, however, I can not say that I am 100% sure about the front of the tag, something is bothering me, it is softer than what I am having on all the bags, or the light is showing it in a strange way.....I just can not pin what

what is the under side of the zipper head looking like, I am looking for metal stamp on it

*Bubbleoba* might confirm


----------



## bgdm007

Pls help to authenticate
simonesato 
YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL "MUSE 2" BAG IN MULTI-BLUES!!
Item number: 390368253512 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390368253512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

can008 said:


> Thank you, Vesna. I'm sorry for the late reply. Please find attached the photos requested.



The photos are still a little blurry. Is it possible to obtain a clear shot of the YSL logo on the zipper and the serial on the leather tag? It's hard to authenticate without these info.


----------



## bubbleloba

dirgni said:


> well so far i did not get more pics of that blue muse. But I saw one more that I like. Any opinions on this one:
> Seller info
> onquestyle ( 777)
> Item number:    220900565091
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item336eb32063#ht_864wt_909
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag, key, and zipper pull to confirm authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## blesscocohu

item name: YSL Chyc Flap Bag in black textured leather
item number: 280780618906
seller name: misshenac 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280780618906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thx


----------



## blesscocohu

item name: Authentic YSL Muse Two**Nvy Blue Croc Print**New
item number: 150709058556
seller name: mosla7239
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150709058556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

blesscocohu said:


> item name: Authentic YSL Muse Two**Nvy Blue Croc Print**New
> item number: 150709058556
> seller name: mosla7239
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150709058556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

#4727 response was about that bag


----------



## mlh223

*Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Belle de Jour" Clutch*


130610584792
*mjy305* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130610584792&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Notes: This is a good price.  Do you need any more pics to authenticate?


----------



## bgdm007

bgdm007 said:


> Pls help to authenticate
> simonesato
> YVES SAINT LAURENT/YSL "MUSE 2" BAG IN MULTI-BLUES!!
> Item number: 390368253512
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390368253512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



pls anyone give your opinioni won this auction,should i pay?


----------



## bubbleloba

bgdm007 said:


> pls anyone give your opinioni won this auction,should i pay?



I'm not as good authenticating muse 2s but this one looks like it's authentic. My 2-cents.


----------



## vesna

bgdm007 said:


> pls anyone give your opinioni won this auction,should i pay?


 
it looks good to me too. When you get it, just post some additional photos (engraving at the bottom of zipper head) just to make sure you really have the real thing. Or, if seller would send you before you pay, that photo and papers showing the same serial number shown in leather tag photo.


----------



## vesna

blesscocohu said:


> item name: YSL Chyc Flap Bag in black textured leather
> item number: 280780618906
> seller name: misshenac
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280780618906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thx


 
we would need clear photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number to compare to serial number on a paer tag. Can you get those from the seller?


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Belle de Jour" Clutch*
> 
> 
> 130610584792
> *mjy305*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130610584792&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Notes: This is a good price. Do you need any more pics to authenticate?


 
this looks good to me


----------



## can008

vesna said:


> this look pretty good, however, I can not say that I am 100% sure about the front of the tag, something is bothering me, it is softer than what I am having on all the bags, or the light is showing it in a strange way.....I just can not pin what
> 
> what is the under side of the zipper head looking like, I am looking for metal stamp on it
> 
> *Bubbleoba* might confirm





bubbleloba said:


> The photos are still a little blurry. Is it  possible to obtain a clear shot of the YSL logo on the zipper and the  serial on the leather tag? It's hard to authenticate without these  info.



Thank you ladies, I have tried to take better photos. I hope these are better.


----------



## can008

and a few more


----------



## bubbleloba

can008 said:
			
		

> and a few more



I think this is authentic. Vesna?


----------



## vesna

can008 said:


> and a few more


 
*Bubbleoba* is right, I think it is authentic too


----------



## bgdm007

vesna said:


> it looks good to me too. When you get it, just post some additional photos (engraving at the bottom of zipper head) just to make sure you really have the real thing. Or, if seller would send you before you pay, that photo and papers showing the same serial number shown in leather tag photo.



ok,thank you so much Vesna
will post some photos as soon as it arrives!


----------



## latitante

Originally Posted by miss.anastasia  
and one more bag, please, I can't authenticate this. Glad for any help

Item: MUSE 2 BAG SAC BORSA
Listing Number: 170735805230
Seller: pituta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-MUL...ht_1271wt_1270
I am inclined to say that this one is authentic, but I am not 100% sure, does not help that the seller has private sales..

​***

When I need to decide about authenticity, I think: "would someone with a good and substantial feedback mess it up with a fake?"

This listing is just an example to illustrate a principle. Do you, as an expert, agree with this?

TX


----------



## pato

Greetings

Could you please authenticate this one for me? Many thanks,

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Large Bag
Listing Number: 140653160428
Seller: triplediamond1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bf94e7ec


----------



## pato

Greetings

Could you please authenticate this other for me please?

Item:YSL Muse Two
Listing Number: 300632105337
Seller: mkovelez 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300632105337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks so much


----------



## can008

bubbleloba said:


> I think this is authentic. Vesna?





vesna said:


> *Bubbleloba* is right, I think it is authentic too



Thank you very much ladies. Much appreciated.


----------



## lisamiru89

Hi all:
kindly help me to authenticate this bag  the sweet owner decides to swap this bag with me... Thanks!
Item:YSL Muse Two Metallic Silver
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/45456-unique-silver-coloured-ysl-muse-ii-clearance-sale.html


More pics here:


----------



## vesna

lisamiru89 said:


> Hi all:
> kindly help me to authenticate this bag the sweet owner decides to swap this bag with me... Thanks!
> Item:YSL Muse Two Metallic Silver
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/45456-unique-silver-coloured-ysl-muse-ii-clearance-sale.html
> 
> 
> More pics here:


 
looks good, just ask seller to send you a photo of bottom of zipper head with engraving


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Greetings
> 
> Could you please authenticate this other for me please?
> 
> Item:YSL Muse Two
> Listing Number: 300632105337
> Seller: mkovelez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300632105337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks so much


 
looks good so far, ask the seller to take a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number and serial number on paper tag


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Greetings
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one for me? Many thanks,
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Large Bag
> Listing Number: 140653160428
> Seller: triplediamond1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bf94e7ec


 
fake fake fake muse


----------



## vesna

latitante said:


> Originally Posted by miss.anastasia
> and one more bag, please, I can't authenticate this. Glad for any help
> 
> Item: MUSE 2 BAG SAC BORSA
> Listing Number: 170735805230
> Seller: pituta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-MUL...ht_1271wt_1270
> I am inclined to say that this one is authentic, but I am not 100% sure, does not help that the seller has private sales..
> 
> ***
> 
> When I need to decide about authenticity, I think: "would someone with a good and substantial feedback mess it up with a fake?"
> 
> This listing is just an example to illustrate a principle. Do you, as an expert, agree with this?
> 
> TX


 
I think so too, but private sales raises red flag and I know nothing about the items they sold..this one looks good, I am hoping that someone with this color combo will chip in and say if inner leather tag is OK


----------



## tokitokii

x


----------



## juicy_girl

Item:NEW AUTHENTIC YSL CLUTCH LARGE BLACK PATENT LEATHER LOOK
Listing Number:280783288534
Seller: silvereyecandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280783288534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

authentic belle du jour clutch? tia


----------



## bubbleloba

x


----------



## vesna

juicy_girl said:


> Item:NEW AUTHENTIC YSL CLUTCH LARGE BLACK PATENT LEATHER LOOK
> Listing Number:280783288534
> Seller: silvereyecandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280783288534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> authentic belle du jour clutch? tia


 
I am not sure Juicy girl...just few photos, if they had a dust bag, papers, any additional photo, the seller has no large feedback, one negative is for fake Mulberry...however this does not look fake, but I do not know enough on the basis on two photos, sorry


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> fake fake fake muse


 

Thanks so so much!!!! Too bad somebody paid over 800.00 for it


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> looks good so far, ask the seller to take a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number and serial number on paper tag


 
Thanks so much! I have asked for the pictures and will post when seller sends them.


----------



## pato

vesna said:


> looks good so far, ask the seller to take a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number and serial number on paper tag


 
Seller has emailed me the photos. I am attaching here together with the original auction information. Many many thanks for your help!

Item:YSL Muse Two
Listing Number: 300632105337
Seller: mkovelez 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300632105337...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Thanks so so much!!!! Too bad somebody paid over 800.00 for it



whaaaaaaat


----------



## vesna

pato said:


> Seller has emailed me the photos. I am attaching here together with the original auction information. Many many thanks for your help!
> 
> Item:YSL Muse Two
> Listing Number: 300632105337
> Seller: mkovelez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300632105337...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> View attachment 1536725
> 
> 
> View attachment 1536726


----------



## pato

vesna said:


>


 

Thanks so much, Vesna!


----------



## bxmvm

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? The seller repeats photos in the listing but I did a search on the seller here and she seemed reputable, so I bought the bag.  However, the tags on the bag I received look wrong to me (and different from the photos she used).  I think it's a fake  

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Large Mombasa Horn Handle Bag, NWT $1550
Listing Number: 280780604642
Seller: shopdesigner611
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280780604642

Here are my photos:


----------



## vesna

bxmvm said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? The seller repeats photos in the listing but I did a search on the seller here and she seemed reputable, so I bought the bag. However, the tags on the bag I received look wrong to me (and different from the photos she used). I think it's a fake
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Large Mombasa Horn Handle Bag, NWT $1550
> Listing Number: 280780604642
> Seller: shopdesigner611
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280780604642
> 
> Here are my photos:


 
looks authentic to me, but the seller is having negative feedback for not representing items honestly...it does not look fake, but maybe she used different pics from another mombasa to attract buyers


----------



## bxmvm

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, but the seller is having negative feedback for not representing items honestly...it does not look fake, but maybe she used different pics from another mombasa to attract buyers



Thank you!  She does admit that she uses the same photos in numerous posts, so I knew the risk there.  What worried me is that there is no "rive gauche" printed on this tag and I thought all mombasa's had that.  If that isn't the case and you think it looks good then I guess it is OK!


----------



## vesna

bxmvm said:


> Thank you! She does admit that she uses the same photos in numerous posts, so I knew the risk there. What worried me is that there is no "rive gauche" printed on this tag and I thought all mombasa's had that. If that isn't the case and you think it looks good then I guess it is OK!


 
yes, I saw she uses right now the same photos for another one

well, the trick is that Mombasas from year to year has slightly different features, like rivets on the handle, mine has small dots, yours has nice larger ones like in mombasas I have seen, yours does not have Rive Gauche, mine has numbers under "made in.."...some "made in.." are in capital letters....mine does not have YSL on the handle, yours does, and I saw YSL on other genuine ones

leather is the main thing on mombasa, it is really special buffalo, with gorgeous thin suede inside. If yours has that soft suede, obviously a lining, not the back of the hide (leather) I think it is OK. How do you  feel about it?  Take some photos of inside and the pocket with the zipper so that we can see.


----------



## pixy28

Can someone help me authenticate this tote? Thanks!

Item:NWT Yves Saint Laurent Medium Downtown Chocolate Classic Leather Retail $1850
Listing Number: 160694798502
Seller: famousbrandsnyc
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160694798502&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## vesna

pixy28 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this tote? Thanks!
> 
> Item:NWT Yves Saint Laurent Medium Downtown Chocolate Classic Leather Retail $1850
> Listing Number: 160694798502
> Seller: famousbrandsnyc
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
it looks good to me


----------



## inesla1202

Item: Roady YSL
Listing Number: 220902533349
Seller:Stepette
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220902533349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: the auction is ended but you can see the pics


----------



## inesla1202

Item: Roady YSL
Listing Number: 220902533349
Seller:Stepette
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220902533349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: the auction is ended but you can see the pics


----------



## mo.space

Item: YSL ARTY
Listing Number: 110779610851
Seller:tammytan1122 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/110779610851?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
Comments: I saw so many fakes on ioffer that I am wary of these rings on ebay. Please help


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, how does this look?

*YSL Yves Saint Laurent plum patent leather handbag purse with lock and key *

seller: rosystreasures
number:  230712700336
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/230712700336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

ifariarn said:


> Hi everyone, how does this look?
> 
> *YSL Yves Saint Laurent plum patent leather handbag purse with lock and key *
> 
> seller: rosystreasures
> number:  230712700336
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/230712700336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good, but please ask the seller for a clearer photo of the serial number tag on this Majorelle.


----------



## vesna

inesla1202 said:


> Item: Roady YSL
> Listing Number: 220902533349
> Seller:Stepette
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> Comments: the auction is ended but you can see the pics


 


inesla1202 said:


> Item: Roady YSL
> Listing Number: 220902533349
> Seller:Stepette
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> Comments: the auction is ended but you can see the pics


 
looks good so far, but, please ask the seller for a photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and a paper tag with serial number (she has it?)


----------



## inesla1202

You can see the pics here :


----------



## inesla1202

http://madame-ou-mademoiselle.blogspot.com/


----------



## michelle.a

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 13941229
Seller: Overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ck-Cabas-Chyc-Small-Tote/6313450/product.html
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks


----------



## Tia

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage envelope clutch
Listing Number: 190613029825
Seller: keiheart-vintage
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190613029825&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=18872498502
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks


----------



## betnyp

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Bronze Crackled Leather Easy Bag
Listing Number: 130613489927
Seller: barbara_magazines 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130613489927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks in advance


----------



## Tia

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage envelope clutch
Listing Number: 190613029825
Seller: keiheart-vintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c616c03c1
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks


----------



## jujuto

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but, please ask the seller for a photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and a paper tag with serial number (she has it?)



This Roady is 100% authentic. I personaly know this french tPF member IRL.


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> This Roady is 100% authentic. I personaly know this french tPF member IRL.


 
perfect Julie THANKS!!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

michelle.a said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 13941229
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ck-Cabas-Chyc-Small-Tote/6313450/product.html
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks



It should be authentic, but you will need to include more photos (serial number tag, sleeper bag) to authenticate the actual bag received.


----------



## vesna

michelle.a said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 13941229
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ck-Cabas-Chyc-Small-Tote/6313450/product.html
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks


 
Overstock has authentic items as far as I know, I bought YSL from them 2 times, but they have sometimes better deal regarding price...the same two Rive gauche in Overstock were listed, one for $1800 and the other for $800, I snagged the $800 one and it was brand new, with no defects


----------



## vesna

Tia said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage envelope clutch
> Listing Number: 190613029825
> Seller: keiheart-vintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c616c03c1
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks


 
I have no idea, however, just my two cents, I hate private listings


----------



## vesna

inesla1202 said:


> http://madame-ou-mademoiselle.blogspot.com/


 
Jujuto identified that the seller is a great tPF-er, and the bag was authentic


----------



## vesna

betnyp said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Bronze Crackled Leather Easy Bag
> Listing Number: 130613489927
> Seller: barbara_magazines
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130613489927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks in advance


 
I have never seen the bag like this, tags looks OK, if there is any other photo, that would be great - under side of a zipper head to see engraving, and serial number on a paper tag


----------



## michelle.a

vesna said:


> Overstock has authentic items as far as I know, I bought YSL from them 2 times, but they have sometimes better deal regarding price...the same two Rive gauche in Overstock were listed, one for $1800 and the other for $800, I snagged the $800 one and it was brand new, with no defects


thanks so much! i have yet to see this style in the texture leather in picture so i wasn't quite sure!


----------



## michelle.a

bubbleloba said:


> It should be authentic, but you will need to include more photos (serial number tag, sleeper bag) to authenticate the actual bag received.


all tags and bag looks authentic to me, i'm just not quite sure about the textured leather! thanks so much


----------



## bubbleloba

michelle.a said:


> all tags and bag looks authentic to me, i'm just not quite sure about the textured leather! thanks so much



Chyc does have textured leather (it's like saffiano leather on Pradas). I think these came out in previous seasons, but it's definitely a genuine bag.


----------



## NYC

Ysl vintage bag red bowling 
Seller  thedenbydalepie
Item number 270866069315
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270866069315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_853wt_922

HAs anyone ever seen this bag before? I am intrigued. I would like to know if authentic and what it's style was called. Thank you


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> Item: YSL ARTY
> Listing Number: 110779610851
> Seller:tammytan1122
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/110779610851?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
> Comments: I saw so many fakes on ioffer that I am wary of these rings on ebay. Please help


 
Anyone?


----------



## vesna

mo.space said:


> Anyone?


 
I really do not know about rings, anything, some girls from artsy rings  thread might know...why don't you drop them a note that you posted a question here, perhaps they do not check "authenticate " thread

on another note, and I am not saying this proves authenticity , seller sold some amazing stuff  , eaually  amazingly expensive  and got  perfect feedback....you might openly ask her to give you some proof af authenticity, the best she can offer


----------



## daphneee

Item:ysl bag (looks like downtown)
Listing Number:	150717382420
Selleratti00356
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150717382420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: in love with this bag, the listing is ending very soon, but i found it just now, any opinion would be so helpful!


----------



## NYC

NYC said:


> Ysl vintage bag red bowling
> Seller thedenbydalepie
> Item number 270866069315
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270866069315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_853wt_922
> 
> HAs anyone ever seen this bag before? I am intrigued. I would like to know if authentic and what it's style was called. Thank you


 
Hi please let me know! Thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

daphneee said:
			
		

> Item:ysl bag (looks like downtown)
> Listing Number:	150717382420
> Selleratti00356
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150717382420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: in love with this bag, the listing is ending very soon, but i found it just now, any opinion would be so helpful!



Viewing the listing on my phone and it only had 2 photos. We'll need to see photos of the zipper pull, leather tag, serial number tag to authenticate.


----------



## bubbleloba

NYC said:
			
		

> Hi please let me know! Thanks



I haven't seen this style before.


----------



## NYC

bubbleloba said:


> I haven't seen this style before.


 
Thanks -- It is interesting. the seller says it was authenticated and she does have a 100% feedback, I wonder. 

Is there anywhere i could go to check on vintage YSL?















































































































































Picture Size:


----------



## inesla1202

Jujuto, Vesna : thank you so much !!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Description: Auth. YSL Tribute handbag tote patent leather black embossed crocodile
Item #: 280786926119
Seller: savy4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Tribute-handbag-tote-patent-leather-black-embossed-crocodile-/280786926119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4160347a27#ht_1047wt_1139

Sorry for the super short notice, i just came across this - TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

juicyjeans said:


> Description: Auth. YSL Tribute handbag tote patent leather black embossed crocodile
> Item #: 280786926119
> Seller: savy4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Tr...H_Handbags&hash=item4160347a27#ht_1047wt_1139
> 
> Sorry for the super short notice, i just came across this - TIA!



This is a fake!


----------



## diordiva415

vesna said:


> this looks good to me Jo



thanks again, V!!!


----------



## vika

Hi Girls, I just bought a muse two on ebay because I got too excited and didn't consult with your first. This is my first YSL bag and I think it might be fake, please help.

Description: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE TWO NAVY BLUE CROCODILE GENTLY PREOWNED
Item #: 120824238522
Seller: 2011squarepants 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120824238522?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1433.l2649#ht_500wt_901

Thanks!!!!


----------



## vika

here are some pics i took myself...
mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ab25b94be3&view=att&th=134473801c4a4003&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ab25b94be3&view=att&th=13447378a0555b2d&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ab25b94be3&view=att&th=1344736c1e633987&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ab25b94be3&view=att&th=1344739185440d1b&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## vika

sorry ladies...links again...


----------



## voilasabine

Hi!!! 
I really need your help on Authenticating these YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS, i tried in the SHOE authentication thread, but no one is answering! Pleasee help! 

Item: YSL TRIBUTE FLANNEL SANDALS 
Listing: 280791134939
Seller: shirley1206
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280791134939...#ht_500wt_1200

Thank you!!!!!! thank you!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!Is that authentic??
Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO*LARGE*NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT**SOLD OUT!!
Listing Number: 280791027150
Seller:electrame70
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28079102715...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_500wt_1321


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Please tell me is this bag authentic?
Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSIZED MUSE BAG 100% AUTHENTIC PATENT LEATHER!! BNWT
Listing Number:120828577052
Seller:chubby-jaybo 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/12082857705...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_586wt_1304


----------



## bubbleloba

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Please tell me is this bag authentic?
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT OVERSIZED MUSE BAG 100% AUTHENTIC PATENT LEATHER!! BNWT
> Listing Number:120828577052
> Seller:chubby-jaybo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/12082857705...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_586wt_1304



I'm leaning towards fake. Serial # doesn't match up to OS muse. You can ask the seller to post a photo of the serial number leather tag (inside the bag) as well as the key and lock for us to authenticate again, but I would stay away from this listing.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

bubbleloba said:


> I'm leaning towards fake. Serial # doesn't match up to OS muse. You can ask the seller to post a photo of the serial number leather tag (inside the bag) as well as the key and lock for us to authenticate again, but I would stay away from this listing.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## vesna

please take a distant photo of  a dust bag and show how dark are the letters YSL

a  photo of under zipper head engraving

a photo of a middle metal foot on the bottom



vika said:


> sorry ladies...links again...


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!Is that authentic??
Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO*LARGE*NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT**SOLD OUT!!
Listing Number: 280791027150
Seller:electrame70
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280791027150...#ht_500wt_1321


----------



## vesna

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Hello!!Is that authentic??
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO*LARGE*NAVY BLUE CROC PRINT**SOLD OUT!!
> Listing Number: 280791027150
> Seller:electrame70
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280791027150...#ht_500wt_1321


 
please ask for a photo of a dust bag and paper tag with serial number to compare to the leather tag serial number...also under side of zipper head would be good to see


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

vesna said:


> please ask for a photo of a dust bag and paper tag with serial number to compare to the leather tag serial number...also under side of zipper head would be good to see



Thank you!!!


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi!  Need your help dear experts:
Item: YSL easy bag
Listing Number: 250952878223
Seller: orbitus21680
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250952878223...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2380wt_1202
Comments: I really hoping to buy an easy bag before I give birth, kinda a last present for myself but it's ending soon so I hope you can help me.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Need your help dear experts:
> Item: YSL easy bag
> Listing Number: 250952878223
> Seller: orbitus21680
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250952878223...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2380wt_1202
> Comments: I really hoping to buy an easy bag before I give birth, kinda a last present for myself but it's ending soon so I hope you can help me. Thank you!


 
it looks good to me.....under the zipper head engraving would be great to see


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> it looks good to me.....under the zipper head engraving would be great to see



Thank you so much Vesna!


----------



## maggio804

Quote:YSL OVERSIZED BLACK "LEATHER" MUSE HANDBAG
Item:
Oversized YSL Muse in Black Classic Leather
Listing Number:200688614633
Seller: kataboboi
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20068861463...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2151wt_1140

Comments:

Oversized YSL Muse in Black Classic Leather

women's classic leather handbag

Original YSL Price - $1,650.00

A marriage of avant-garde chic and urban sophistication, the oversized iconic Yves Saint Laurent Muse bag in soft tumbled leather is as versatile as it is luxurious. Its signature padlock and stitched Y design add a subtly rich detail, while brass rings and rivets provide a touch of Rive Gauche attitude. Double handles long enough to be hand or shoulder carried, along with a double zip opening for easy access add to the bags comfort.
Made in Italy
Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 6", Drop 7"
color
BLACK


----------



## vesna

Hi, there is not a single useful photo in the auction ))  Please ask the seller for pics of inner leather tag back with serial number  and front, closeup of the lock, front with letaher inscripted under, as well as the side with the hole, and a key. Also, zipper pull as well as under the zipper head photo to see engravings. On the basis of what is poste, I could not say really.



maggio804 said:


> Quote:YSL OVERSIZED BLACK "LEATHER" MUSE HANDBAG
> Item:
> Oversized YSL Muse in Black Classic Leather
> Listing Number:200688614633
> Seller: kataboboi
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20068861463...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2151wt_1140
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Oversized YSL Muse in Black Classic Leather
> 
> women's classic leather handbag
> 
> Original YSL Price - $1,650.00
> 
> A marriage of avant-garde chic and urban sophistication, the oversized iconic Yves Saint Laurent Muse bag in soft tumbled leather is as versatile as it is luxurious. Its signature padlock and stitched Y design add a subtly rich detail, while brass rings and rivets provide a touch of Rive Gauche attitude. Double handles long enough to be hand or shoulder carried, along with a double zip opening for easy access add to the bags comfort.
> Made in Italy
> Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 6", Drop 7"
> color
> BLACK


----------



## trungg86

Item: Cool! YVES SAINT LAURENT "YSL" VELVET T-SHIRT Long sleeve SIZE L GRAY
Listing Number:110795371564
Seller:mainclothday1999
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cool-YVES-S...371564?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19cbeb342c
Comments: please help uthenticate this shirt. thank you!


----------



## mlh223

*Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Large Muse Bag*

*kol673* 
260915088148
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260915088148?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Large Muse Bag*
> 
> *kol673*
> 260915088148
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260915088148?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


 

 looks good to me on the first glance, however wait for Bubbleoba to confirm or ask for more pics

I would love to see a closeup of lock and key, and botttom of zipper head


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> *Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Large Muse Bag*
> 
> *kol673*
> 260915088148
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260915088148?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Looks good, but you may want to ask the seller for a close up of the zipper pull and key.


----------



## laksalala

Happy Holidays!  Please help me look at this?  Thanks a million!

Item:  YSL downtown
Item number:  190609291539
Seller:  cidneyd
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6132f913#ht_500wt_922

Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

laksalala said:


> Happy Holidays! Please help me look at this? Thanks a million!
> 
> Item: YSL downtown
> Item number: 190609291539
> Seller: cidneyd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6132f913#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks again!


 
pretty small and I believe authentic..ask seller for photo of inner leather tag back with serial number to compare with paper tag number, and all is good


----------



## TSquared2

Hi ladies, can you please help me in authenticating this besace?

Item: YSL Besace Anthricite
Item number: 130620047056
Seller: shoo83
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GORGEOUS...056?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e698fbed0

I've already emailed the seller requesting more photos, because the photos look a bit like a listing I was bidding for earlier this year, but I can't be for sure as I'm away on holiday ATM. Any help on this item would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## laksalala

vesna said:


> pretty small and I believe authentic..ask seller for photo of inner leather tag back with serial number to compare with paper tag number, and all is good



Thank you sooo much!


----------



## bk0714

*xxxxxx
please review our rules prior to posting again!*


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies- let me know what you think.  Tried to research this seller a bit on tpf...got good ratings but you guys are the best!

Item: YSL "248503" Black Suede Pumps 40.5/9.5
Listing Number: 150721422571
Seller: tokyomode
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150721422571#ht_2924wt_1165
Comments:  I ended up buying them but if they aren't authentic I plan to return. Thx in advance!


----------



## vesna

bk0714 said:


> i am selling cabas chyc medium navy blue ($1895 before tax) to $1550. if anyone is interested, pm me.
> it is new and authentic. i have a guarantee card, dust bag, leather sample, etc.


 
It is strongly against the policy and law here on tPF to offer, sell, endorse products. Moderators of tPF may ban member from tPF for this. Best regards, vesna


----------



## NYC

bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake!




Please explain how you knew. This would help us newbies.


----------



## llson

Does anyone have opinions on this, the seller seems to have more than one of this bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff975788


----------



## zippy14u

Item:Yves St. Laurent Muse
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market, Santa Cruz, CA
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought this bag, am wondering if you could please authenticate this for me(am new to this forum) Please let me know if you require more pictures. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

NYC said:


> Please explain how you knew. This would help us newbies.


 
Hi, unfortunatelly we can not do that here on the forum because fakers are also reading and that would give them information on how to improve the fakes. It is against the policy, sorry about that, cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

zippy14u said:


> Item:Yves St. Laurent Muse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market, Santa Cruz, CA
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought this bag, am wondering if you could please authenticate this for me(am new to this forum) Please let me know if you require more pictures.
> Thanks in advance


 
Pretty bag ! Seems genuine to me. What is the engraving at the bottom of a zipper head?


----------



## Liina

Hi! Can anyone please authenticate this? Ive wanted this bag for years!

Name: YSL Muse 2
Seller: nyc1buyer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220917467111?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## zippy14u

vesna said:


> Pretty bag ! Seems genuine to me. What is the engraving at the bottom of a zipper head?



I thought this picture might be important. BTW, since being new to this forum, could you tell me what year/color this bag might be?

Thanks


----------



## sasquaty

I don't believe this was authenticated, if so my apologies.

Item Name: YSL Downtown , 100% authentic, brand new with tags
Listing number: 130619579339
Seller: optiwear4you
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-DOWNTOW..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e69889bcb#ht_534wt_922

Thanks


----------



## vesna

zippy14u said:


> I thought this picture might be important. BTW, since being new to this forum, could you tell me what year/color this bag might be?
> 
> Thanks


 
great, this looks good to me...I do not know the year, but if you browse our reference library for Muse, you will see the ones in this colour listed with the year of either purchase or production


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> I don't believe this was authenticated, if so my apologies.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Downtown , 100% authentic, brand new with tags
> Listing number: 130619579339
> Seller: optiwear4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-DOWNTOW..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e69889bcb#ht_534wt_922
> 
> Thanks


 
it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

llson said:


> Does anyone have opinions on this, the seller seems to have more than one of this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff975788


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Hi! Can anyone please authenticate this? Ive wanted this bag for years!
> 
> Name: YSL Muse 2
> Seller: nyc1buyer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220917467111?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA!


 
It does look authentic, but  it is in bad state for the price it was sold ????


----------



## Aluxe

Happy holidays, everyone! Looking to get another wallet, so please give me your opinion on authenticity.

Thanks so very much!

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT "Y-MAIL" Zip Wallet in Black Patent 
Listing number: 140667623288
Seller: centurymom 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c0719778


----------



## vesna

Aluxe said:


> Happy holidays, everyone! Looking to get another wallet, so please give me your opinion on authenticity.
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT "Y-MAIL" Zip Wallet in Black Patent
> Listing number: 140667623288
> Seller: centurymom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c0719778


 
it seems authentic and beautiful, purple writing is really chic


----------



## Aluxe

vesna said:


> it seems authentic and beautiful, purple writing is really chic



thanks so much for the vote of confidence, Vesna


----------



## amazingv

Hello! I'm looking to (finally) get a YSL Muse. Does this one appear authentic?

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche $1795 Chocolate Sac Muse Satchel
Item Number: 110798939768
Seller id: lolajaffe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110798939768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiasu

Can you please authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you so much!!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
Listing number: 300641954764
Seller: iloveoldcars2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300641954764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

amazingv said:


> Hello! I'm looking to (finally) get a YSL Muse. Does this one appear authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche $1795 Chocolate Sac Muse Satchel
> Item Number: 110798939768
> Seller id: lolajaffe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110798939768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!


 
it does look fine to me, wait until *Bubbleoba*  confirms


----------



## vesna

xiaoxiasu said:


> Can you please authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
> Listing number: 300641954764
> Seller: iloveoldcars2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300641954764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I do know enough, it does look fine to me, but she can send you a photo of cards if she states she has them, especially the serial number one


----------



## Celine Lover

Seems too good to be true


Item: Large YSL Muse handbag in Black Classic Leather
Listing Number:300639214338
Seller:foundagoody
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-YSL-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff7e5b02#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## vesna

Celine Lover said:


> Seems too good to be true
> 
> 
> Item: Large YSL Muse handbag in Black Classic Leather
> Listing Number:300639214338
> Seller:foundagoody
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-YSL-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff7e5b02#ht_500wt_1413


 
hmmm, seems real, no one placed a bid? maybe *Bubbleoba* sees something wrong, I do not, all seems fine... zero feedback is something that would drive me away though


----------



## amazingv

vesna said:


> it does look fine to me, wait until *Bubbleoba* confirms


 
Thanks Vesna!  I'll wait to hear what Bubbleoba says.
(fingers crossed and hope to acquire today!)


----------



## bubbleloba

amazingv said:


> Thanks Vesna!  I'll wait to hear what Bubbleoba says.
> (fingers crossed and hope to acquire today!)



Muse is authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

Celine Lover said:


> Seems too good to be true
> 
> 
> Item: Large YSL Muse handbag in Black Classic Leather
> Listing Number:300639214338
> Seller:foundagoody
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-YSL-M...WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff7e5b02#ht_500wt_1413



I would ask for a close up of the leather serial number tag and perhaps the key to confirm. It looks OK so far.


----------



## amazingv

bubbleloba said:


> Muse is authentic!


 
Thanks bubbleloba!  Happy holidays!


----------



## mlh223

*Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Leather Y-Mail Tote - NWT*

300638137967
*mramosny*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Mail Tote/


----------



## Celine Lover

Thanks! Unfortunately the listing is no longer active- the seller withdrew.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Leather Y-Mail Tote - NWT*
> 
> 300638137967
> *mramosny*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Mail Tote/


 
tag looks OK I think, looks like  genuine YSL tag, but I am not familiar with serial number for this bag, I am sorry

a word of friendly caution, for silver bag - many of our members complained that the silver easily rubs off and they ended up with wrecked looking tote very soon  after starting to use them, black patent is indestructible and forever bag


----------



## Celine Lover

Purchased this bag on eBay - looks real to me but seam on the front pocket is fraying a bit so thought I'd confirm with you ladies. 

Thanks so much! I'm new to tPf-- best thing ever


----------



## fabuliz

hi can you please authenticate? Thank you 

item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Patent Croc Embossed NO RESERVE!!

seller: bigfish0016
item number:200694319204
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200694319204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

Celine Lover said:
			
		

> Purchased this bag on eBay - looks real to me but seam on the front pocket is fraying a bit so thought I'd confirm with you ladies.
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm new to tPf-- best thing ever



Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

fabuliz said:
			
		

> hi can you please authenticate? Thank you
> 
> item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Black Patent Croc Embossed NO RESERVE!!
> 
> seller: bigfish0016
> item number:200694319204
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200694319204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Need additional photos to authenticate: serial number tag, paper tag, zipper pulls.


----------



## Celine Lover

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much! Happy New Year


----------



## sasquaty

Hello, help would be appreciated:
Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Muse
item Number: 250964525815
Seller Id: Peter 14921492
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250964525815#ht_500wt_922

Thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

sasquaty said:


> Hello, help would be appreciated:
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Muse
> item Number: 250964525815
> Seller Id: Peter 14921492
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250964525815#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thank you



Seems authentic, but I would ask the seller to post a close up of the zipper pulls and key/lock.


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! Could someone please authenthicate this bag for me? Thanks 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Grey Hand Bag - Sac Rive Gauch Collection 
Item no: 280799250951
Seller: aznxdevil88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa..._Handbags&hash=item4160f08a07#ht_10188wt_1270


----------



## sherryluo

Hello, experts~could you pls authenticate this cluth? Thank you so much~!


Item: YSL BRAND NEW BLACK PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH BAG! DUST BAG !
Item no:160705021249
Seller: avt30
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-BRAND..._s_Handbags&hash=item256ac40541#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Tia

Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? 

Item: *YSL Medium Clutch in metallic gold leather* 
Item no: 250960969310
Seller: swapshopathens
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medi...310?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e707e5e

Thank you!!


----------



## NYC

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYC

Gold tribute 
Item 290650583986

Link    http://www.ebay.com/itm/29065058398...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1057


----------



## NYC

Item Black tribute

item 200069206523

Link  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_689


----------



## mandyangeline

Hi lovely ladies   I would be grateful if you could authenticate the following bag for me:

Item:RARE AUTH GOLD YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE EASY BAG SATCHEL TOTE
Listing Number:350519293172
Seller:3kids-in-college
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...H_Handbags&hash=item519c93f4f4#ht_2705wt_1242

Thank you in advance  x


----------



## NYC

NYC said:


> Gold tribute
> Item 290650583986
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/29065058398...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1057


 

Hi can anyone tell me if the gold tribute croc was ever made?


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenthicate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Grey Hand Bag - Sac Rive Gauch Collection
> Item no: 280799250951
> Seller: aznxdevil88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa..._Handbags&hash=item4160f08a07#ht_10188wt_1270



Seller has added more pics:

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/ysl-rive-gauche.html#comment

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Grey Hand Bag - Sac Rive Gauch Collection 
Item no: 280799250951
Seller: aznxdevil88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...t_10188wt_1270

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sasquaty

Need help please:
Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather Easy
Item number: 320822835346
Seller Id: nhconsultstyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab287f892#ht_500wt_922

Thanks


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenthicate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Grey Hand Bag - Sac Rive Gauch Collection
> Item no: 280799250951
> Seller: aznxdevil88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa..._Handbags&hash=item4160f08a07#ht_10188wt_1270


 
I think it is fine


----------



## NYC

vesna said:


> I think it is fine



Vesna can you look at the tributes I posted before karolin a thanks!


----------



## karoline_88

vesna said:


> I think it is fine



Oh, here's the serial if that can make you even more confident wether it's auth or not.

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/ysl-rive-gauche-serial-no.html#comment


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi there, could you ladies help me authenticate this  bag please (already purchased on a whim!):
Item number:250960581973
name:Yves Saint Laurent Capri Handbag
seller:amanda0101green
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250960581973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

NYC said:


> Vesna can you look at the tributes I posted before karolin a thanks!


 
i am so sorry, I do not respond if I have never seen the bag, there is several of us who are trying to help with authentication, and I would love someone who actually knows tribute to comment, sorry


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Need help please:
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather Easy
> Item number: 320822835346
> Seller Id: nhconsultstyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab287f892#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks


 
I can not see much from blurry photos here, front of leather tag would be great to see and under zipper head engraving


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> Seller has added more pics:
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/january/ysl-rive-gauche.html#comment
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Grey Hand Bag - Sac Rive Gauch Collection
> Item no: 280799250951
> Seller: aznxdevil88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...t_10188wt_1270
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
all this looks great


----------



## vesna

mandyangeline said:


> Hi lovely ladies  I would be grateful if you could authenticate the following bag for me:
> 
> Item:RARE AUTH GOLD YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE EASY BAG SATCHEL TOTE
> Listing Number:350519293172
> Seller:3kids-in-college
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...H_Handbags&hash=item519c93f4f4#ht_2705wt_1242
> 
> Thank you in advance  x


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Tia said:


> Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: *YSL Medium Clutch in metallic gold leather*
> Item no: 250960969310
> Seller: swapshopathens
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medi...310?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e707e5e
> 
> Thank you!!


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> Hello, experts~could you pls authenticate this cluth? Thank you so much~!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL BRAND NEW BLACK PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH BAG! DUST BAG !
> Item no:160705021249
> Seller: avt30
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-BRAND..._s_Handbags&hash=item256ac40541#ht_500wt_1156


 
I can not say, few better photos might help, of a dustbag and inside signature


----------



## legaldiva

I am dying for a pair of these ... DYING!  

Item: YSL Tribute Pebble Black Heel 39 (Tribtoos)
Item #: 120836549996
Seller: modebicycles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute...49996?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c226b6d6c

I don't know a whole lot about Tribtoos--I have one pair in burgandy suede-ish material (soft pebbled matte leather).  I'm concerned about the seam on the instep for this pair.

Please help ... and THANK YOU!!


----------



## button_Princess

Any thoughs on this one please?
Item: YSL Canvas and Leather Vintage Purse
Item no:150726271426
Seller: Bramble750
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150726271...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1097

Any help would be appreciated, A quick google has thrown up some vintage sling bags in the same canvas

Thanks again


----------



## npt08

Can anyone help me authenticate these shoes? TIA

Item: YSL tribtoo pump
Listing number: 110800210603
Seller: fashion-ova-style
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...10603?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19cc350aab


----------



## karoline_88

vesna said:


> all this looks great



You're awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## bubbleloba

NYC said:


> Gold tribute
> Item 290650583986
> 
> Link    http://www.ebay.com/itm/29065058398...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1057



I'm 99% sure it's a fake, but you may want to wait for others to chime in.


----------



## bubbleloba

NYC said:


> Item Black tribute
> 
> item 200069206523
> 
> Link  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_689



More photos needed to authenticate, including serial number tag.


----------



## cocochanellova

Item: Gold Easy 
Item Number: 350519293172

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-AUTH-GOLD-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-LARGE-EASY-BAG-SATCHEL-TOTE-/350519293172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519c93f4f4


----------



## bubbleloba

cocochanellova said:


> Item: Gold Easy
> Item Number: 350519293172
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-AUTH-G...172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519c93f4f4



Authentic!


----------



## cocochanellova

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


 
Thank you!! I hope I win it!!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, would anyone have time to authenticate my earlier post? thanks so much...



KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi there, could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please (already purchased on a whim!):
> Item number:250960581973
> name:Yves Saint Laurent Capri Handbag
> seller:amanda0101green
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250960581973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, would anyone have time to authenticate my earlier post? thanks so much...


 
I do not see anything wrong, send us some more pics when you get it, better photos of leather tag front and back


----------



## KatrinaSlack

vesna said:


> I do not see anything wrong, send us some more pics when you get it, better photos of leather tag front and back


 
Thanks heaps!  I will do.


----------



## vesna

Complaint about YSL authenticating thread:

hi everyone, we had a complaint that the thread is not efficient enough in answering all the questions in a timely manner. I would like to present here a decription of how we work, so that no one feels as being left out.

We are all doing this as a hobby and no one is bound with any obligation or contract here. I visit often other forums which are more live than YSL, yes, some of them have quick responses, some have such skilled authenticators who would say for certain YES or FAKE (like Fendi,, Bal, Miu Miu, Dior, Hermes.....), they all know their fav brand very well indeed. Some respond on the same day, some do not because of life and also time differences. 

We used to have two members 3 years ago, who were my icons, helped me authenticate when I started buying online YSL bags, and I learned a lot from their comments. However, for various reasons, they are not with us here any more. 

When we felt the void, few of us started helping the others with what we knew, bags we had already in our collections were the best comparison indicators, we educated ourselves the best we could and spend our free time (of course for free) trying to help each other. 

Any request for authentication is not really supposed to be a "request" but rather a question, asking for help not demanding authentication. 

 We are not related to YSL industry, we spend sometimes hours to do a research for a particular bag using  internet resources and our, as comprehensive as possible, reference library to search for models - all the members contribute to the best of our abilities. 

We are trying to respond as often as possible, but no one is on tPF 24/7, often because of vacation some of us could be away from tPF for weeks , and I am sorry if some sale item or ebay item ends in the meantime. 

Happy New Year everyone and may we all find THE ultimate ONE bag in 2012 ) V


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> We are trying to respond as often as possible, but no one is on tPF 24/7, often because of vacation some of us could be weeks away from tPF, and I am sorry if some sale item or ebay item ends in the meantime.



Well said, *vesna*!


----------



## mandyangeline

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you so much vesna!


----------



## sasquaty

vesna said:


> I can not see much from blurry photos here, front of leather tag would be great to see and under zipper head engraving



Great, thank you. I will request additional pics.


----------



## miss.anastasia

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse 2
Listing Number - 300645139471
Seller: mkovelez
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/30064513947...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_574wt_1396

hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this bag.
thank you so much!!!


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> tag looks OK I think, looks like genuine YSL tag, but I am not familiar with serial number for this bag, I am sorry
> 
> a word of friendly caution, for silver bag - many of our members complained that the silver easily rubs off and they ended up with wrecked looking tote very soon after starting to use them, black patent is indestructible and forever bag


 
Thank you.  That is good to know.  Would that be the same for the gold because I just found a gold one?


----------



## mlh223

YSL Belle Du Jour**Authentic**Black Patent Leather Clutch**New
200695979173
*gomo0201* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200695979173&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## momo721

Hello, was hoping I could get some help with authenticating this bag. I'm new to YSL so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Thank you so much! 

Here are some pics


----------



## vesna

miss.anastasia said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse 2
> Listing Number - 300645139471
> Seller: mkovelez
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/30064513947...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_574wt_1396
> 
> hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> thank you so much!!!


 
looks authentic


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Thank you. That is good to know. Would that be the same for the gold because I just found a gold one?


 
I have heard the same for metallics


----------



## vesna

momo721 said:


> Hello, was hoping I could get some help with authenticating this bag. I'm new to YSL so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Thank you so much!
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 1557157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557161


 
*Jen Sparo* would know this one well


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> I have heard the same for metallics


 
Okay, thanks.  I will go for the black that she is selling.

Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Leather Y-Mail Tote - NWT
300638137967
*mramosny* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Pics attached


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I will go for the black that she is selling.
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Leather Y-Mail Tote - NWT
> 300638137967
> *mramosny*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Pics attached



looks authentic


----------



## loves2shop_nary

Quote: please authenticate this ysl tribute

Item: YSL tribute
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Irene (facebook)
Link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=2576009952461&set=a.2575996912135.2120240.1020707170&type=3&theater
Comments: pls authenticate pix attached


----------



## mlh223

YSL Clutch New Yves Saint Laurent Purse, Medium Bag Belle de Jour
320823653189
*fashdream*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320823653189&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## kema042290

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Roady
Listing Number:n/a
Seller: private sale
I'm buying this bag from a friend and want to know if it is real. 
http://imgur.com/a/SZdWs#0

BTW how much do you think is a good deal for this bag if it's in excellent condition?

TIA


----------



## therealbenji

Item:Yves Saint Laurent "Belle de Jour" Clutch
Listing Number:190624063516
Seller:lmlanie1070
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...pour_femmes&hash=item2c6214601c#ht_524wt_1185

Please authenticate this!!


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL Clutch New Yves Saint Laurent Purse, Medium Bag Belle de Jour
> 320823653189
> *fashdream*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320823653189&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 

looks good


----------



## vesna

kema042290 said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Roady
> Listing Number:n/a
> Seller: private sale
> I'm buying this bag from a friend and want to know if it is real.
> http://imgur.com/a/SZdWs#0
> 
> BTW how much do you think is a good deal for this bag if it's in excellent condition?
> 
> TIA


 
looks good, but would not know the price...look at the price of the new and those that are sold on ebay for fair price


----------



## vesna

therealbenji said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent "Belle de Jour" Clutch
> Listing Number:190624063516
> Seller:lmlanie1070
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...pour_femmes&hash=item2c6214601c#ht_524wt_1185
> 
> Please authenticate this!!


 
if she could show serial number on the clutch as well as on paper, that would be great


----------



## sasquaty

Hello,
Could I please ask for some help in authenticating? Thanks in advance

Item Name: Caramel Brown Leather Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
Seller Id: barite*rose
Listing number: 170760013630
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caramel-Bro...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c217073e

Here are some additional pics as well.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Item: New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc East West Designer Bag Tote Blue

Listing #:N/A

Seller: theluxgroupe

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...hyc-East-West-Designer-Bag-Tote-Blue/44384961

Comments: I searched for this in the thread but didn't see it. I'm concerned bc of the low price and lack of feedback on Bonanza (only one is from the site, the rest are imported). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!

Item: *MINT* Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent 'Medium' Downtown Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 170760121339
Seller: abbyergr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Yves-S...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c218abfb
Comments:


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!


Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Downtown Tote Bag Purse
Listing Number: 160709466480
Seller: fashionphile 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256b07d970
Comments:


----------



## alwaysarchive

Hi,

Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent DOWNTOWN Tote Black Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 110804157753
Seller: emmamunchken 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc714539
Comments:


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Hello,
> Could I please ask for some help in authenticating? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Caramel Brown Leather Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> Seller Id: barite*rose
> Listing number: 170760013630
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caramel-Bro...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c217073e
> 
> Here are some additional pics as well.


 
I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!
> 
> Item: *MINT* Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent 'Medium' Downtown Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 170760121339
> Seller: abbyergr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Yves-S...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c218abfb
> Comments:


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Downtown Tote Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 160709466480
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256b07d970
> Comments:


 
fashionpile always authentic


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this handbag. TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent DOWNTOWN Tote Black Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 110804157753
> Seller: emmamunchken
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc714539
> Comments:


 
no red flags here but it would be good to see inner leather tag front and back side, as well as under-side of the  zipper head -  what is engraved


----------



## vesna

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Item: New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc East West Designer Bag Tote Blue
> 
> Listing #:N/A
> 
> Seller: theluxgroupe
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...hyc-East-West-Designer-Bag-Tote-Blue/44384961
> 
> Comments: I searched for this in the thread but didn't see it. I'm concerned bc of the low price and lack of feedback on Bonanza (only one is from the site, the rest are imported). Thanks in advance!!


 
I do not know this tote well, I am hoping for someone who has it to reply


----------



## sasquaty

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic



On the caramel muse, thank you. Are you hesitant at all about ir's authenticity? The only reason I ask is you said you Think it is authentic. I can post additional pics if needed. Thanks so much for your help.  Appreciate it.


----------



## alwaysarchive

vesna said:


> no red flags here but it would be good to see inner leather tag front and back side, as well as under-side of the zipper head - what is engraved


 
I will check with the seller. Thanks a lot for all the help!


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> On the caramel muse, thank you. Are you hesitant at all about ir's authenticity? The only reason I ask is you said you Think it is authentic. I can post additional pics if needed. Thanks so much for your help. Appreciate it.


 
Hi, no I am not hesitant, if I were you,  I would go for it.... it is just that I often prefer to say "I think"  no red flags, all looks great


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> I will check with the seller. Thanks a lot for all the help!


 
great, post the pics when you get them


----------



## CourtneyMc22

vesna said:


> I do not know this tote well, I am hoping for someone who has it to reply



Thanks for looking anyway, *vesna!!*


----------



## vesna

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks for looking anyway, *vesna!!*


 
welcome 

if the seller showed some more details i would be able to help maybe...the inner leather tag good closeup, front and back, paper tag with serial number, under side of zipper head to see the engraving, that would tell a lot


----------



## CourtneyMc22

vesna said:


> welcome
> 
> if the seller showed some more details i would be able to help maybe...the inner leather tag good closeup, front and back, paper tag with serial number, under side of zipper head to see the engraving, that would tell a lot



Thanks, I haven't really decided if I want it for sure or not so if I get more serious, Ill ask for additional pics!


----------



## alwaysarchive

vesna said:


> no red flags here but it would be good to see inner leather tag front and back side, as well as under-side of the zipper head - what is engraved


 
Hi,

The seller has added a few photos. TIA!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent DOWNTOWN Tote Black Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 110804157753
Seller: emmamunchken 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...item19cc714539
Comments:


----------



## loves2shop_nary

Item: YSL tribute
Seller: Irene
Link:


----------



## sasquaty

vesna said:


> Hi, no I am not hesitant, if I were you,  I would go for it.... it is just that I often prefer to say "I think"  no red flags, all looks great



Great, thank you. We came to an agreement on price and I purchased. Funny, I just got a new chocolate muse and this one came up and I like this color more. So returning the chocolate for this one. Not brand new but appears to be in great condition and at a much better price point for me. Thanks so much for all you do.


----------



## mlh223

Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large MUSE Bag Purse Handbag Ivory
110804813246
*phxbenzdriver* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc7b45be


----------



## audmed

please advise if authentic, thanks in advance
Item:YSL tribtoo
Listing Number:120839530447
Seller:lottamoss
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120839530447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## colortree

Item: YSL muse
Listing Number:200697768726
Seller:name2see
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200697768726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: is this authentic? is this medium or large? thanks a lot.


----------



## colortree

Item: YSL muse
Listing Number:260930123530
Seller:rohiny
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260930123530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: would you authenticate this too? thanks.


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

What are your thoughts on this Muse? I'm a little worried that it's coming from Singapore.

Thanks in advance!


Seller: shcs77 
Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag large dark brown
Item Number: 330668411448
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33066841144...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_635wt_1227


----------



## vesna

alwaysarchive said:


> Hi,
> 
> The seller has added a few photos. TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent DOWNTOWN Tote Black Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 110804157753
> Seller: emmamunchken
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...item19cc714539
> Comments:


 
looks good , all great


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Great, thank you. We came to an agreement on price and I purchased. Funny, I just got a new chocolate muse and this one came up and I like this color more. So returning the chocolate for this one. Not brand new but appears to be in great condition and at a much better price point for me. Thanks so much for all you do.


 
sounds great  post pics, especially in a reference library when you get it - reveal ! reveal !


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large MUSE Bag Purse Handbag Ivory
> 110804813246
> *phxbenzdriver*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc7b45be


 
I really do not know. details look OK, however, I have not seen a serial number in this format ever.


----------



## vesna

colortree said:


> Item: YSL muse
> Listing Number:200697768726
> Seller:name2see
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200697768726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: is this authentic? is this medium or large? thanks a lot.


 


colortree said:


> Item: YSL muse
> Listing Number:260930123530
> Seller:rohiny
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260930123530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: would you authenticate this too? thanks.


 
#1 
#2 no red flags but more pics needed to authenticate....under zipper head engraving, closeup of a lock and a key, closeup of the front of the bag where the lock hangs


----------



## vesna

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Muse? I'm a little worried that it's coming from Singapore.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Seller: shcs77
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag large dark brown
> Item Number: 330668411448
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33066841144...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_635wt_1227


 
this muse looks authentic to me


----------



## junebuq

Hi! Wondering if this bag is authentic... Thanks in advance for the help =] I really appreciate it!
Item: VIntage 70S YSL shoulder bag
Listing Number: 220926094464
Seller: vintage_abb_ey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092609446...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10287wt_1026
Comments: Is this authentic? TIA! =]


----------



## vesna

junebuq said:


> Hi! Wondering if this bag is authentic... Thanks in advance for the help =] I really appreciate it!
> Item: VIntage 70S YSL shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 220926094464
> Seller: vintage_abb_ey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092609446...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10287wt_1026
> Comments: Is this authentic? TIA! =]


 
it does look authentic


----------



## junebuq

vesna said:


> it does look authentic



Thanks a lot, Vesna! =]


----------



## mlh223

Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large Metallic Tote NO RESERVE
180791635349
cashamericainternetsales 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180791635349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mlh223

Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys
170758991640
mc_chao 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170758991640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Muse handbag
220926363367
kasbahbazaar2003
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large Metallic Tote NO RESERVE
> 180791635349
> cashamericainternetsales
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180791635349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys
> 170758991640
> mc_chao
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170758991640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
looks authentic, older muses are with 3 flat keys, it would be good to see the lock opening


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys
> 170758991640
> mc_chao
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170758991640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 


mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Muse handbag
> 220926363367
> kasbahbazaar2003
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
again, looks good to me, however, for both white muses, I would love *Bubbleoba* to see as well


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys
> 170758991640
> mc_chao
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170758991640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I would ask the seller for a cleared photo of the serial number tag. I'm pretty sure it's authentic, but a clearer shot will help confirm. Also, please clarify with the seller to see if this is the medium muse. Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Ivory Muse handbag
> 220926363367
> kasbahbazaar2003
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## mlh223

YSL CLUTCH Handbag Purse New w/Tag, 2011 hot pink & orange HotSpring Trends
290655196529
*teresar787*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290655196529&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## veanad

Hi! I was wondering if you could help me authentic this scarf? Thank you so much.

ITEM: Yves Saint Laurent Silk Leopard Print Scarf (71"x17.5" 180 cm x 45 cm)
LISTING NUMBER: 160699461822
SELLER: ezbuy100
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160699461822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
COMMENTS: Never purchased off of ebay so I'm a bit nervous. Seller has tags attached. 

*
*


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL CLUTCH Handbag Purse New w/Tag, 2011 hot pink & orange HotSpring Trends
> 290655196529
> *teresar787*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290655196529&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Nookie1

Quote: YSL Muse Patent
Item:270465213317
Listing Number:380398036082
Seller:cargolargo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380398036082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments:  Apologies if I'm not doing this properly, but can you please authenticate?  I'm happy to provide any additional pictures you'd like.


----------



## chicNclassy

Item:Camel Tan Leather Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tote Handbag With Fringes And Grommets
Listing Number:220927431651
Seller:globetrotter44 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092743165...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4671wt_1181
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not, TIA!


----------



## vesna

Nookie1 said:


> Quote: YSL Muse Patent
> Item:270465213317
> Listing Number:380398036082
> Seller:cargolargo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380398036082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: Apologies if I'm not doing this properly, but can you please authenticate? I'm happy to provide any additional pictures you'd like.


 
You did great with posting !
we need many more pics, since dust bag does not look good. please upload photos of front of the bag with lock, the key, inner leather tag (on the inner pocket) back and front, and underside of a zipper head with engraving


----------



## vesna

chicNclassy said:


> Item:Camel Tan Leather Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tote Handbag With Fringes And Grommets
> Listing Number:220927431651
> Seller:globetrotter44
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092743165...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4671wt_1181
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not, TIA!


 
I do not know this bag however YSL details look good


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies- let me know what you think. Tried to research this seller a bit on tpf...got good ratings but you guys are the best!

Item: YSL "248503" Black Suede Pumps 40.5/9.5
Listing Number: 150721422571
Seller: tokyomode
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150721422571#ht_2924wt_1165
Comments: I ended up buying them but if they aren't authentic I plan to return. Thx in advance!


----------



## *laura*

Could i get your opinion on this one please 

YSL cabas chyc
Item Number- 120841839558
Seller ID- zoestarr2010
Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120841839558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#rpdId


----------



## bubbleloba

*laura* said:


> Could i get your opinion on this one please
> 
> YSL cabas chyc
> Item Number- 120841839558
> Seller ID- zoestarr2010
> Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120841839558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#rpdId



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag inside the bag. The paper tag is the wrong one - it's for a muse.


----------



## *laura*

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag inside the bag. The paper tag is the wrong one - it's for a muse.



Hi, thank you! i have asked for the photo.. yes i noticed the tag as well. I'm fairly new to YSL do details of the bag look ok so far?.. i have purchased it but haven't paid yet wanted to make sure it's authentic.


----------



## anena7

Hi everyone, anyone can help me to authenticate this bag please? Maybe Vesna, as you are the best for that 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag large dark brown
Listing Number: 330668411448
Seller: shcs77
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330668411448
Comments:


----------



## Nookie1

vesna said:


> You did great with posting !
> we need many more pics, since dust bag does not look good. please upload photos of front of the bag with lock, the key, inner leather tag (on the inner pocket) back and front, and underside of a zipper head with engraving


 
Here are the pictures:

https://picasaweb.google.com/107124071580378709712/January112012#

As you may be able to see, the leather on the underside of the handle is different, and I've not been able to find anything on this "special edition."

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## *laura*

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag inside the bag. The paper tag is the wrong one - it's for a muse.



Hi, seller tried to send me photo but really can't make it out as the tag is black. But she sent me the serial number being 279079 527066 ...Any thoughts? This sound about right?.. Unsure if I should go ahead with the purchase 

Thank You!


----------



## vesna

Nookie1 said:


> Here are the pictures:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107124071580378709712/January112012#
> 
> As you may be able to see, the leather on the underside of the handle is different, and I've not been able to find anything on this "special edition."
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



the link for photos does not work for me


----------



## Nookie1

vesna said:


> You did great with posting !
> we need many more pics, since dust bag does not look good. please upload photos of front of the bag with lock, the key, inner leather tag (on the inner pocket) back and front, and underside of a zipper head with engraving


 

So sorry!  This should work:

https://picasaweb.google.com/107124071580378709712/January112012?authkey=Gv1sRgCKi3-tPLnIfuXg#


----------



## chubbymexp

Dear lovely tpfers,

Please help me authenticate this downtown! I love this color, and am hoping it is authentic!

Item name: New Authentic YSL Downtown Grey Leather Tote
Item number: 220926268493
Seller: mommyplace
Link: http://******/Adj78R

TIA for your help!!


----------



## bubbleloba

*laura* said:
			
		

> Hi, seller tried to send me photo but really can't make it out as the tag is black. But she sent me the serial number being 279079 527066 ...Any thoughts? This sound about right?.. Unsure if I should go ahead with the purchase
> 
> Thank You!



The serial looks right and the other photos of the bag does look authentic. I would, however, ask for a clearer photo of the tag (and paper tag if she still has it) before paying just to make sure.


----------



## mlh223

bubbleloba said:


> I would ask the seller for a cleared photo of the serial number tag. I'm pretty sure it's authentic, but a clearer shot will help confirm. Also, please clarify with the seller to see if this is the medium muse. Thanks!


 

*Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys*
170758991640
*mc_chao*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170758991640&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Attached are two additional pics of the serial number.


----------



## vesna

Nookie1 said:


> So sorry! This should work:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107124071580378709712/January112012?authkey=Gv1sRgCKi3-tPLnIfuXg#


 
all this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

chubbymexp said:


> Dear lovely tpfers,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this downtown! I love this color, and am hoping it is authentic!
> 
> Item name: New Authentic YSL Downtown Grey Leather Tote
> Item number: 220926268493
> Seller: mommyplace
> Link: http://******/Adj78R
> 
> TIA for your help!!


----------



## chubbymexp

vesna said:


>



thank you so much vesna!  i really appreciate the quick response


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:
			
		

> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream White Small Muse Leather Bag Satchel Lock Keys
> 170758991640
> mc_chao
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170758991640&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Attached are two additional pics of the serial number.



Looks good to me.


----------



## Dopey1030

item name : YSL Yves Saint Laurent Extra Large Violet Muse Handbag 
item number : 40104255
seller  : chesterfluffnstuff
link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Extra-Large-Violet-Muse-Handbag/40104255

First time in the YSL forum, please help authenticate.  Is this the oversized muse?  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Dopey1030 said:


> item name : YSL Yves Saint Laurent Extra Large Violet Muse Handbag
> item number : 40104255
> seller : chesterfluffnstuff
> link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Extra-Large-Violet-Muse-Handbag/40104255
> 
> First time in the YSL forum, please help authenticate. Is this the oversized muse? Thanks!


 
welcome !

looks authentic to me, and it is large not oversized


----------



## sasquaty

vesna said:


> welcome !
> 
> looks authentic to me, and it is large not oversized



Inhad actually inquired to the seller about the size and she said of the 3 sizes it is definitely the oversize, not large. I had been wondering the same thing. So I would probably clarify with the seller to be sure.


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I posted this in the Glass Slipper forum too, but if anyone here can help I would really really appreciate it! Thank you!

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Essaouira 90 Sandal Cordoban Horse Mules 35.5 690 BK
nyceliteboutique 
170761089728
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17076108972...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2855wt_1039


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Inhad actually inquired to the seller about the size and she said of the 3 sizes it is definitely the oversize, not large. I had been wondering the same thing. So I would probably clarify with the seller to be sure.


 
here is the post about the dimensions, using reference library information (you can find it in reference library for Muse)

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/modeling-pics-of-the-large-muse-724813.html


----------



## Nookie1

vesna said:


> all this looks good to me


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

sasquaty said:


> Inhad actually inquired to the seller about the size and she said of the 3 sizes it is definitely the oversize, not large. I had been wondering the same thing. So I would probably clarify with the seller to be sure.



It's definitely a large muse. The sizing and shape is that of a large muse. The serial # also corresponds to the large size. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dopey1030

vesna said:


> welcome !
> 
> looks authentic to me, and it is large not oversized





sasquaty said:


> Inhad actually inquired to the seller about the size and she said of the 3 sizes it is definitely the oversize, not large. I had been wondering the same thing. So I would probably clarify with the seller to be sure.





vesna said:


> here is the post about the dimensions, using reference library information (you can find it in reference library for Muse)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/modeling-pics-of-the-large-muse-724813.html





bubbleloba said:


> It's definitely a large muse. The sizing and shape is that of a large muse. The serial # also corresponds to the large size. Hope this helps!



Thanks vesna, sasquaty & bubbleloba for all your help!


----------



## systane72

Hi everyone!  Can you help me authenticate this:

Item:  YSL muse Black
List #: 220932365342
seller: debwilcock
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_10065wt_1398

Thank you very much.


----------



## vesna

systane72 said:


> Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL muse Black
> List #: 220932365342
> seller: debwilcock
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_10065wt_1398
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
I think it is authentic


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Copper Leather Small Muse Handbag
270893911508
edropoff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270893911508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Copper Leather Small Muse Handbag
> 270893911508
> edropoff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270893911508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Not sure about this one. I'm almost certain it's the muse mini, but the dimensions are a bit off. Muse mini measures 9.3" x 6.3" x 2.6" from the YSL website. The bag details looked fine, but I'm not sure about the serial number. You may want to wait for a second opinion.


----------



## tchantchounca

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate this muse? Is this really an oversized? (dimensions are weird).

Title: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BAG TOTE OVERSIZED BLACK
Vendor: kiakitty
Item:220931158292
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS..._WH_Handbags&hash=item337085f114#ht_500wt_949

Thanks!!


----------



## bubbleloba

tchantchounca said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate this muse? Is this really an oversized? (dimensions are weird).
> 
> Title: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE BAG TOTE OVERSIZED BLACK
> Vendor: kiakitty
> Item:220931158292
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS..._WH_Handbags&hash=item337085f114#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Thanks!!



More photos of the bag--lock and key, zipper pull, and serial number tag--are needed for authentication.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Copper Leather Small Muse Handbag
> 270893911508
> edropoff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270893911508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
this is really close to mini measurements, the same as *Bubbleoba*, I think that YSL details are fine


----------



## ludia3

Hi,
Could someone please let me know whether this bag is authentic?

Listing:  380400222514
Seller:  famousbrandnames
http://www.ebay.com/itm/38040022251...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4430wt_1134

Sorry if I didn't post this correctly!


----------



## vesna

ludia3 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please let me know whether this bag is authentic?
> 
> Listing: 380400222514
> Seller: famousbrandnames
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38040022251...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4430wt_1134
> 
> Sorry if I didn't post this correctly!


 
perfect posting 

this bag looks authentic (and gorgeous )


----------



## liri

hello i have no link as i purchased the bag through a website ...would you still authenticate? it is a ysl muse oversize but the tag says only ysl  and not "ysl rive gauche" is this normal? it is a 2011 one.


----------



## Liina

Hi guys! 

please authenticate this:

 Item: YSL Muse Two
 Listing Number: 280809392483
 Seller: mogo49202-2008
 Link: here

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

liri said:


> hello i have no link as i purchased the bag through a website ...would you still authenticate? it is a ysl muse oversize but the tag says only ysl  and not "ysl rive gauche" is this normal? it is a 2011 one.



of course we ill be happy to help authenticate, just post photos of the bag, closeup of front where Yves saint Laurent is imprinted under the lock, leather tag front and back, lock and key and under zipper head what is imprinted in metal 

some tags do not have rive gauche, newer ones, that could be normal


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two
> Listing Number: 280809392483
> Seller: mogo49202-2008
> Link: here
> 
> Thanks!



this is a fishy one, I would need more photos to figure this one out...front of a leather tag closeup, under zipper head engraving, middle metal foot closeup

it does not help that it is a private listing, you can not see other items she sold ((


----------



## sherryluo

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Gray Patent Leather Travel Wallet
List #: 320787810740
seller: onquestyle 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320787810...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_896wt_1058



Item: YVES LAURENT YSL SIXIEMME CLUTCH HANDBAG
List #: 270894595849
seller: urbanbuddhette
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270894595...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1306


THANK YOU SO MUCH~!!


----------



## Liina

vesna said:


> this is a fishy one, I would need more photos to figure this one out...front of a leather tag closeup, under zipper head engraving, middle metal foot closeup
> 
> it does not help that it is a private listing, you can not see other items she sold ((



Oh okey! Ive already asked for more pictures, so hopefully we´ll get somethink more to work with! Ive wanted this bag for so long!


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Gray Patent Leather Travel Wallet
> List #: 320787810740
> seller: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320787810...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_896wt_1058
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YVES LAURENT YSL SIXIEMME CLUTCH HANDBAG
> List #: 270894595849
> seller: urbanbuddhette
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270894595...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1306
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH~!!


 
both look good to me


----------



## sherryluo

vesna said:


> both look good to me



thx!!!


----------



## liri

reference to my request yesterday here are the pictures. as mentioned i bought through what i thought was  and is a reputable retailer website but then i've read some posts and i just wanted to make sure
you kindly said you would take a look
here is the link to the pictures

thank you very much 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57750879@N07/sets/72157628942649703/


----------



## liri

if you click at the link you will see all of the pix 



liri said:


> reference to my request yesterday here are the pictures. as mentioned i bought through what i thought was and is a reputable retailer website but then i've read some posts and i just wanted to make sure
> you kindly said you would take a look
> here is the link to the pictures
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57750879@N07/sets/72157628942649703/


----------



## momo721

Item: Large muse II navy blue croc
List:280809392483
Seller:  mogo49202-2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280809392483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Do you think this is authentic? Should I ask for more pictures?


----------



## vesna

liri said:


> if you click at the link you will see all of the pix


 
this all look great to me, I would love Bubbleoba to confirm


----------



## vesna

momo721 said:


> Item: Large muse II navy blue croc
> List:280809392483
> Seller: mogo49202-2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280809392483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Do you think this is authentic? Should I ask for more pictures?


 
hi, see comment is post #5008. This format of authentication questions helps search if the bag was already authenticated

this is a fishy bag, I do not know and need more pics to say anything about it, sorry


----------



## liri

vesna said:


> this all look great to me, I would love Bubbleoba to confirm


 

thank you , would bubbleoba be able to do it? what should i do?


----------



## temo

Can anyone help me in advising how to authenticate YSL costume jewlery? I received a bracelet and don't know where to turn for authentication.  

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## vesna

liri said:


> thank you , would bubbleoba be able to do it? what should i do?


 
Hi Liri, as soon as she sees it, she will comment for certain


----------



## myahoo

Hi! Could you help me with this bag?
Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT IVORY LARGE DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG NWT $1995
Listing Number: 280810450445
Seller: shopdesigner611
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item41619b6e0d#ht_840wt_907
Comments: no

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

myahoo said:


> Hi! Could you help me with this bag?
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT IVORY LARGE DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG NWT $1995
> Listing Number: 280810450445
> Seller: shopdesigner611
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item41619b6e0d#ht_840wt_907
> Comments: no
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
looks authentic


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies

I always Wanted a ysl bag in my Collection


Item: ysl Easy bag grey
Seller: thesignature2011
Item number: 190628778589
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19062877858...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_4532wt_922


Thanks a Lot.  

Love love love the Color.


----------



## vesna

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I always Wanted a ysl bag in my Collection
> 
> 
> Item: ysl Easy bag grey
> Seller: thesignature2011
> Item number: 190628778589
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19062877858...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_4532wt_922
> 
> 
> Thanks a Lot.
> 
> Love love love the Color.


 
looks authentic


----------



## Ilovemiau

vesna said:


> looks authentic





Thanks a Lot vesna!!!!

Hope this bag will be Mine soon.


----------



## myahoo

vesna said:
			
		

> looks authentic



Quiii!!!! Thanks))))))


----------



## npt08

Hi! Can you help me authenticate these shoes? TIA

Item: YSL Tribtoo Pump
Item number: 270894956366
Seller: trunks206
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270894956366


----------



## Amandarin

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Large Muse Ivory
Seller: Fashionphile
link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Ivory-19037

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Croc Downtown Tote
Seller: fashionphile
link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Croc-Downtown-Tote-19499


----------



## vesna

Amandarin said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Large Muse Ivory
> Seller: Fashionphile
> link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Ivory-19037
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Croc Downtown Tote
> Seller: fashionphile
> link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Croc-Downtown-Tote-19499


 
both are authentic (Muse is oversized not large)...Fashionpile is a great seller, authentic stuff, love their store


----------



## Amandarin

vesna said:


> both are authentic (Muse is oversized not large)...Fashionpile is a great seller, authentic stuff, love their store



Thank you so much! I've heard great things about them but always better to be safe!


----------



## mainguyen504

hi ladies, can you guys help me out? TIA!
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Tribute' Pump in Prune Patent Leather - Size 37
Seller: nycgirlz
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18079925693...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## bobbyb

hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this ysl muse

title:Authentic Ivory YSL Muse Bag
seller: baylorjuicyfashionista
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12084613832...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_500wt_1378

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## juicy935

I really want a YSL pin and these caught my eye....just wanna make sure they're authenticate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...emorabilia&hash=item45feccb685#ht_2006wt_1365

thanks


----------



## vesna

bobbyb said:


> hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this ysl muse
> 
> title:Authentic Ivory YSL Muse Bag
> seller: baylorjuicyfashionista
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12084613832...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_500wt_1378
> 
> thank you so much in advance!


 
Hi, I do not know honestly, photos are blurry and we need more detail. When you get it, please post some photos of zipper head bottom side, closeup leather tag front and back.


----------



## bobbyb

hi
thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate. i posted more pictures so you can see better  again, thanks a whole bunch!!


----------



## vesna

bobbyb said:


> hi
> thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate. i posted more pictures so you can see better  again, thanks a whole bunch!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## cotonblanc

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag
Listing Number: 320835633331
Seller: johanna1joan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320835633331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: none

thanks!


----------



## Renabean

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Handbag
Item Number: 270895593547
Seller: julian102010
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270895593...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949

Im a bit unsure about this. TIA


----------



## bubbleloba

Renabean said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Handbag
> Item Number: 270895593547
> Seller: julian102010
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270895593...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Im a bit unsure about this. TIA



Fake!


----------



## sasquaty

Hi, could I have help with this one? Please let me know if pics are too blurry. Thanks!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL OLIVE GREEN CANVAS MUSE BAG PURSE W/LEATHER TRIM!! HTF!!!
Item Number: 120848606583
Seller: amazinggraciekayboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...583?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23236577


----------



## vesna

cotonblanc said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa bag
> Listing Number: 320835633331
> Seller: johanna1joan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320835633331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: none
> 
> thanks!


 
more photos are needed, closeup of horn, inner tag front and back


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Hi, could I have help with this one? Please let me know if pics are too blurry. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL OLIVE GREEN CANVAS MUSE BAG PURSE W/LEATHER TRIM!! HTF!!!
> Item Number: 120848606583
> Seller: amazinggraciekayboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...583?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23236577


  looks great


----------



## Assets

Would any of you kind ladies help me with this one?

YSL Muse Two Navy/Canvas croc print bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Seller id: annalaura1 
Item number: 300653878724


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Can you take a look at this clutch for me? Thank you so much in advance!


GORGEOUS MINT! Sienna/Orange YSL "Y" Clutch $575
ocbratbags
320833100552
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320833100552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## pipou

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this vintage handbag? Thanks in advance.


Item: Unknown / Vintage
Listing Number: -
Seller: private seller, a friend's mother
Link: 

http://server4.kleiderkreisel.de/images/item_photos/00642/28403/IMG_2763.JPG?1318263451

http://server4.kleiderkreisel.de/images/item_photos/00642/28411/IMG_2764.JPG?1318263546

Comments: -


----------



## vesna

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Can you take a look at this clutch for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS MINT! Sienna/Orange YSL "Y" Clutch $575
> ocbratbags
> 320833100552
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320833100552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
what is on the photo looks good, I believe it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Assets said:


> Would any of you kind ladies help me with this one?
> 
> YSL Muse Two Navy/Canvas croc print bag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Seller id: annalaura1
> Item number: 300653878724


 
looks good to me


----------



## dcwebste

Item: BNWT YVES SAINT LAURENT STINGRAY PRINTED HOBO--STUNNING PURPLE COLOR
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-YVES-S...695?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12fd7757
Seller: *ehhadvocate*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 146
Item number: 270901540695

Also any idea where i can see good pics of this medium sized bag next to a person.


----------



## jun3machina

YSL muse
ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rachaelsmith

i have a questions how do you comment on peoples threads?


----------



## bubbleloba

jun3machina said:


> YSL muse
> ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's a fake.


----------



## bagsformywife

Hello, I'm looking for a Valentine's Day gift for my wife.  If you could help me authenticate this bag, I would appreciate it.  Thank you.
Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2823701069.html
I am attaching additional photos, please let me know if you need more.


----------



## vesna

bagsformywife said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a Valentine's Day gift for my wife. If you could help me authenticate this bag, I would appreciate it. Thank you.
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2823701069.html
> I am attaching additional photos, please let me know if you need more.


 
I think this looks good, please wait for *Bubbleoba* to confirm


----------



## vesna

dcwebste said:


> Item: BNWT YVES SAINT LAURENT STINGRAY PRINTED HOBO--STUNNING PURPLE COLOR
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-YVES-S...695?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12fd7757
> Seller: *ehhadvocate* ( *Feedback Score Of* 146
> Item number: 270901540695
> 
> Also any idea where i can see good pics of this medium sized bag next to a person.


 
looks good, there are in reference library many pics of roadys, as well as a thread on the different sizes, 
here it is

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/2-roadys-from-paris-pics-added-both-sizes-632135-2.html


----------



## vesna

rachaelsmith said:


> i have a questions how do you comment on peoples threads?


 
hi, press "quote" at the bottom of the post


----------



## pipou

@ vesna: Could you please have a look at my pictures of the Vintage YSL handbag I posted above? That would be very kind. Thank you so much in advance. (Also, I'm sorry I was not able to stick to the format, since it is not an ebay seller, but a private seller). Kind Regards.


----------



## ysherry

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CLUTCH LIGHT BROWN CANVAS - WOMEN'S 2012 COLLECTION

Listing Number: 270898544802
Seller: armor22770
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270898544802ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_877wt_1189

Could anyone of you please authenticate this brand new clutch?
thanks!


----------



## sherryluo

Item: Yves Saint Laurent White and Brown Leather Handbag.
Listing Number: 120848125187
Seller: alestrading 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120848125...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


pls authenticate this~n also which collection is it? thx~!


----------



## bubbleloba

bagsformywife said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a Valentine's Day gift for my wife.  If you could help me authenticate this bag, I would appreciate it.  Thank you.
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2823701069.html
> I am attaching additional photos, please let me know if you need more.



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

ysherry said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CLUTCH LIGHT BROWN CANVAS - WOMEN'S 2012 COLLECTION
> 
> Listing Number: 270898544802
> Seller: armor22770
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270898544802ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_877wt_1189
> 
> Could anyone of you please authenticate this brand new clutch?
> thanks!



Link doesn't work.


----------



## bagsformywife

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.



Thank you to both vesna and bubbleloba!
I truly appreciate the fast response.


----------



## islandgirl76

bubbleloba said:


> It's a fake.


This was authenticated by Carol Diva. Are you sure it is fake?


----------



## bubbleloba

islandgirl76 said:


> This was authenticated by Carol Diva. Are you sure it is fake?



Are you referring to this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=140688673082&nma=true&rt=nc&si=b%252FXLfHuyQfTsN%252FvRtHI6wX%252F%252FVxw%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1013wt_1139?

If so, I'm certain it's a fake.

FYI - Carol Diva primarily authenticates LV and Hermes.


----------



## islandgirl76

bubbleloba said:


> Are you referring to this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1013wt_1139?
> 
> If so, I'm certain it's a fake.
> 
> FYI - Carol Diva primarily authenticates LV and Hermes.


Ok. So, Carol Diva isn't always right? Because there is an email confirmation of authenticity. And the seller purchased this at Nordstroms. I purchased the bag so I want to make sure it is real.


----------



## sherryluo

sherryluo said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent White and Brown Leather Handbag.
> Listing Number: 120848125187
> Seller: alestrading
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120848125...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> 
> pls authenticate this~n also which collection is it? thx~!





anyone see my post?


----------



## bubbleloba

islandgirl76 said:


> Ok. So, Carol Diva isn't always right? Because there is an email confirmation of authenticity. And the seller purchased this at Nordstroms. I purchased the bag so I want to make sure it is real.



Feel free to have others authenticate this bag. In my opinion, this muse is a fake and there are several tell-signs. Even though the seller said it was purchased at Nordstrom, she was not able to produce any receipt or authenticity cards to confirm.


----------



## bubbleloba

sherryluo said:


> anyone see my post?



I'm not familiar with this style and cannot help authenticate this. Sorry!


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Large Envelope Clutch..Authentic..Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 260943438920
Seller: jammm79 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc170e448#ht_500wt_1156

TIA!


----------



## pipou

@bubbleloba: Could you please have a look at my post and try to authenticate the bag (p. 337)? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

^The image links didn't work for me.


----------



## pipou

Then, please try this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s16pub&s=5


----------



## vesna

pipou said:


> @ vesna: Could you please have a look at my pictures of the Vintage YSL handbag I posted above? That would be very kind. Thank you so much in advance. (Also, I'm sorry I was not able to stick to the format, since it is not an ebay seller, but a private seller). Kind Regards.


 
hi , format is OK, but I do not know the bag, I am so sorry


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> anyone see my post?


 
sorry, I do not know this bag


----------



## mlh223

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hi, I won this, paid, and received it.  I already own a YSL Large Muse in the same color purchased from fashionphile.com (http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Ivory-15767), so I used it to compare.  This bag feels stiffer.  Also, the number of stitches are different, and both bags have the same exact number on the inside tag.  Last, this bag has Lampo behind the zipper, but my original bag has YSL.  I am very confused how both could be authentic.  Please advise.


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hi, I won this, paid, and received it.  I already own a YSL Large Muse in the same color purchased from fashionphile.com (http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Ivory-15767), so I used it to compare.  This bag feels stiffer.  Also, the number of stitches are different, and both bags have the same exact number on the inside tag.  Last, this bag has Lampo behind the zipper, but my original bag has YSL.  I am very confused how both could be authentic.  Please advise.



Hi there! I looked at the photos and they are of an authentic YSL muse. Depending on the year of production, a few details may vary but the serial number should stay the same. YSL bags may have Lampo or YSL logo zippers depending on the make/year. Here's a thread about Lampo vs. YSL zippers: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-muse-zippers-237851.html.

As for leather, I own 2 downtowns and the leather do differ due to usage. I do find that the leather softens from wear and this is completely normal. Hope this helps!

*Vesna*, would you check the listing and provide your input as well?


----------



## bubbleloba

pipou said:


> Then, please try this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s16pub&s=5



Sorry, I'm not familiar with this bag.


----------



## mlh223

bubbleloba said:


> Hi there! I looked at the photos and they are of an authentic YSL muse. Depending on the year of production, a few details may vary but the serial number should stay the same. YSL bags may have Lampo or YSL logo zippers depending on the make/year. Here's a thread about Lampo vs. YSL zippers: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-muse-zippers-237851.html.
> 
> As for leather, I own 2 downtowns and the leather do differ due to usage. I do find that the leather softens from wear and this is completely normal. Hope this helps!
> 
> *Vesna*, would you check the listing and provide your input as well?


 
Would the care and authentication cards be interchangable between the same bags?  I am going to sell one, but I want to keep the softer one.  The other one is the one with the cards.  Can I keep the cards with the other bag, or does that mess it up?


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220926363367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hi, I won this, paid, and received it. I already own a YSL Large Muse in the same color purchased from fashionphile.com (http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Ivory-15767), so I used it to compare. This bag feels stiffer. Also, the number of stitches are different, and both bags have the same exact number on the inside tag. Last, this bag has Lampo behind the zipper, but my original bag has YSL. I am very confused how both could be authentic. Please advise.


 
*Bubbleoba* is right on all counts, it is authentic and differences in leather are huge from season to season, lampo and YSL both fine, tags fine, serial numbers as well 

well, some of us dream about ivory muse, and some of us have TWO !!!!  

I am kidding, but I indeed love this bag dearly


----------



## somnambulist

Item: YSL bag, name unknown
Listing Number: 207710824
Seller: muumihullu
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/ysl-nahkalaukku-katso/207710824
Comments:
Help please


----------



## sherryluo

vesna said:


> sorry, I do not know this bag






bubbleloba said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with this bag.






thx any way


----------



## sherryluo

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Le Sixieme Chain Bag AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 110817119620
Seller:missphoenix87 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._s_Handbags&hash=item19cd370d84#ht_500wt_1210
More photo:
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?ih6e4h4atoiz6cp
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?mwss0vthh32xkfd
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?kkb04ijx82m98an
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?so6d99i322l2luh
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?pqwta5gf9t7bqu1




also hv another gold clutch need to authenticate:
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?6738oxvlnmpwqa6
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?19z7bacb83b2bdj
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?5szygdhlqhk7146
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?21tatwv6k8ws89i


thx so much


----------



## MJDaisy

Item: ysl downtown tote
Seller: ceoshopping
Listing #: 300656334465
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300656334465

i've asked for photos of the zipperhead...but does this look ok so far?

TIA!

I am desperately dying to have an YSL!


----------



## Liina

Item: YSL Muse Two
Seller: tohe7211
Listing #: 110817628153
Link: Here


----------



## bubbleloba

MJDaisy said:


> Item: ysl downtown tote
> Seller: ceoshopping
> Listing #: 300656334465
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300656334465
> 
> i've asked for photos of the zipperhead...but does this look ok so far?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> I am desperately dying to have an YSL!



Authentic!


----------



## vesna

somnambulist said:


> Item: YSL bag, name unknown
> Listing Number: 207710824
> Seller: muumihullu
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/ysl-nahkalaukku-katso/207710824
> Comments:
> Help please


 
I have little comment here because I am not familiar with special editions details, tags in exotic ostrich leather...something is off about this bag though, not sure why and can not explain, but there is something that would keep me away .... pictures of tag are not clear...I would like to see the logo on the bottom side of zipper head


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Le Sixieme Chain Bag AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 110817119620
> Seller:missphoenix87
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._s_Handbags&hash=item19cd370d84#ht_500wt_1210
> More photo:
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?ih6e4h4atoiz6cp
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?mwss0vthh32xkfd
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?kkb04ijx82m98an
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?so6d99i322l2luh
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?pqwta5gf9t7bqu1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also hv another gold clutch need to authenticate:
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?6738oxvlnmpwqa6
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?19z7bacb83b2bdj
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?5szygdhlqhk7146
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?21tatwv6k8ws89i
> 
> 
> thx so much


 
both look authentic so far, but for the gold clutch, I would like to see paper tag with serial number and serial number inside the clutch


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Would the care and authentication cards be interchangable between the same bags? I am going to sell one, but I want to keep the softer one. The other one is the one with the cards. Can I keep the cards with the other bag, or does that mess it up?


 
authentication cards should stay with the original bag (serial number which corresponds to serial number o the back of a leather tag inside the bag) but care cards are the same


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Item: YSL Muse Two
> Seller: tohe7211
> Listing #: 110817628153
> Link: Here


 
Sorry, this leather version of Muse II I do not know how to recognize good from fake


----------



## asehcram

Hello would you please authenticate?

Item: Black YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Sac Oversized Dome Bag
Seller: pieceofcake246
Listing #: 130637205243
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-YSL-Y...&ps=63&clkid=6011516137719841945#ht_720wt_972


----------



## mga13

Hi! Ladies, can you please authenticate this Mombasa for me? 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Fur Mombasa Horn Handle Handbag 
Listing Number: 110816343038
Seller: engineerscotty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd2b33fe
Comments: Hope this one in authentic, love YSL's leopard print, it's perfect!


----------



## vesna

asehcram said:


> Hello would you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Black YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Sac Oversized Dome Bag
> Seller: pieceofcake246
> Listing #: 130637205243
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-YSL-Y...&ps=63&clkid=6011516137719841945#ht_720wt_972


 
looks good, however to be certain, please ask the seller for a clear photo of inner leather tag front as well as paper tag with serial number to compare to leather tag number


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> Hi! Ladies, can you please authenticate this Mombasa for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Fur Mombasa Horn Handle Handbag
> Listing Number: 110816343038
> Seller: engineerscotty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd2b33fe
> Comments: Hope this one in authentic, love YSL's leopard print, it's perfect!


 
my dearest Valentino diva !

This mombasa looks authentic. If the seller could show serial number on inner leather tag that would confirm...lovely bag indeed


----------



## mga13

vesna said:


> my dearest Valentino diva !
> 
> This mombasa looks authentic. If the seller could show serial number on inner leather tag that would confirm...lovely bag indeed


 
Thank you so much Vesna! 

I'll ask the seller for a picture of the serial numer and I'll post it.


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> authentication cards should stay with the original bag (serial number which corresponds to serial number o the back of a leather tag inside the bag) but care cards are the same


 
Hi.  Thank you for your response.  Both of my large ivory Muse bags have the same serial number, which you or another authenticator said yesterday is normal.  So, wouldn't I be able to switch the auth cards?


----------



## mga13

mga13 said:


> Hi! Ladies, can you please authenticate this Mombasa for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Fur Mombasa Horn Handle Handbag
> Listing Number: 110816343038
> Seller: engineerscotty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd2b33fe
> Comments: Hope this one in authentic, love YSL's leopard print, it's perfect!


 


vesna said:


> my dearest Valentino diva !
> 
> This mombasa looks authentic. If the seller could show serial number on inner leather tag that would confirm...lovely bag indeed


 
The seller included a picture of the serial number in the listing. Hope it's authentic


----------



## sherryluo

vesna said:


> both look authentic so far, but for the gold clutch, I would like to see paper tag with serial number and serial number inside the clutch




here you go~

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?77wuwc3qpwiszjb
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?mbz668lnf36btav


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> here you go~
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?77wuwc3qpwiszjb
> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?mbz668lnf36btav


 
hi, this paper tag does not have serial number on it, and second does not work


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> The seller included a picture of the serial number in the listing. Hope it's authentic


 
it does look authentic to me (I have no experience with fur bags, however all YSL details look good)


----------



## sherryluo

vesna said:


> hi, this paper tag does not have serial number on it, and second does not work



sry abt that, here is the new link:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img2012020100012.jpg/


----------



## mga13

vesna said:


> it does look authentic to me (I have no experience with fur bags, however all YSL details look good)


 
Dear vesna, thank you so much!  I've always admired YSL's leopard print... is just perfect, and the horn handle works very well with the "wild" theme, but I'll have to think about this bag a bit longer... I'll have to figure out if I can live with the bald areas near the edge.

Thanks again vesna!


----------



## sasquaty

Hi, I love the color on this Muse and it had a great BIN price so went for it but have not yet paid. Here is the listing along with additional pics. If you could help confirm authenticity before I pay it would be appreciated. Thank you so much.


Item: Brand New, Medium, YSL Muse Handbag 
Listing Number: 140694573110
Seller: joojehshayda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140694573110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Additional pics:


----------



## vesna

mga13 said:


> Dear vesna, thank you so much!  I've always admired YSL's leopard print... is just perfect, and the horn handle works very well with the "wild" theme, but I'll have to think about this bag a bit longer... I'll have to figure out if I can live with the bald areas near the edge.
> 
> Thanks again vesna!



dear *mga*, I knew you would not be able to stand bold spots, there will be others for sure...I will PM you if something comes up (you can imagine that I am browsing YSL all the time )


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Hi, I love the color on this Muse and it had a great BIN price so went for it but have not yet paid. Here is the listing along with additional pics. If you could help confirm authenticity before I pay it would be appreciated. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Item: Brand New, Medium, YSL Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 140694573110
> Seller: joojehshayda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140694573110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Additional pics:



this all looks good but the measurements are so odd, would you ask the seller what size is this bag, compare to the first post in reference library where dimensions are given for Muse


----------



## sasquaty

vesna said:


> this all looks good but the measurements are so odd, would you ask the seller what size is this bag, compare to the first post in reference library where dimensions are given for Muse



Thank you. I did ask about dimensions as I wanted to be sure was Medium. The YSL website gives dimensions as 14.6 x 9.1 x 4.7 so these are pretty accurate based on the web site.


----------



## sherryluo

vesna said:


> both look authentic so far, but for the gold clutch, I would like to see paper tag with serial number and serial number inside the clutch







sry abt that, here is the new link:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...020100012.jpg/


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Can someone authenticate this one for me please?

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Tote**Authentic**Magenta
Listing #: 180811122346
Seller: rojam7501 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a192ec6aa#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## vesna

sherryluo said:


> sry abt that, here is the new link:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...020100012.jpg/



the link  does not work for me


----------



## vesna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Can someone authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Tote**Authentic**Magenta
> Listing #: 180811122346
> Seller: rojam7501
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a192ec6aa#ht_500wt_1204



I am not familiar with this bag, but details that are YSL specific I can recognize..could you ask the seller for closeup of leather tag front and back to see serial number as well as paper serial number if there are papers, also under zipper head logo (bottom side of zipper head)

I do not trust private sales much


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, but details that are YSL specific I can recognize..could you ask the seller for closeup of leather tag front and back to see serial number as well as paper serial number if there are papers, also under zipper head logo (bottom side of zipper head)
> 
> I do not trust private sales much



I agree. After much investigating, I think this seller has multiple ID's and has tried to sell this bag before. i thinks it's a counterfeit, tbh. 

I did a search for this color, etc. etc. and I pulled up an auction that ended awhile ago and it was the very same bag with the very same defects and it was sold under a different ID. AND I noticed the seller has sold some items that a few other "sellers" have sold as well. Fishy.

Oh and thanks Vesna


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh and here is the search results I pulled up on yahoo:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...a-Medium-Size-L-K-/280769958995#ht_500wt_1204

If you look at the pics, it's the same bag.


----------



## mlh223

Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
170774300642
2010chanel1969
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170774300642&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Notes: I am still waiting for the pics from the seller, but there is something strange in this listing.  I have a Muse, and there is one slip pocket.  She says there are two.  Is that correct?


----------



## vesna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh and here is the search results I pulled up on yahoo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...a-Medium-Size-L-K-/280769958995#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> If you look at the pics, it's the same bag.


 oh my, look at the price for which it was sold !


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> 170774300642
> 2010chanel1969
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170774300642&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Notes: I am still waiting for the pics from the seller, but there is something strange in this listing. I have a Muse, and there is one slip pocket. She says there are two. Is that correct?


 
there is one cell phone pocket, photos are so small, last stock photo is oversized, others of the large, messed up listing...she needs to post much larger photos of inner leather tag front and back, lock, key, papers, under side of zipper head with the logo


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

vesna said:


> oh my, look at the price for which it was sold !



I know. I emailed the seller with my evidence and she replied back with an "absolutely not" and wished me a good night.


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> there is one cell phone pocket, photos are so small, last stock photo is oversized, others of the large, messed up listing...she needs to post much larger photos of inner leather tag front and back, lock, key, papers, under side of zipper head with the logo


 
Hi.  Thanks.  I knew the pictures were not there, but I just wanted you to comment on the slip pockets.  Here are the pictures.  It took almost 20 messages to get these.  I hope it was worth it.  Thank you.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Muse brn/


----------



## mlh223

100% Auth Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
280819550029
david_402 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28081955002...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11984wt_1149

The seller told me there is no stamp on the front of the bag under the lock.  Is that normal?


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Thanks. I knew the pictures were not there, but I just wanted you to comment on the slip pockets. Here are the pictures. It took almost 20 messages to get these. I hope it was worth it. Thank you.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Muse brn/


 
well, this is one strange bag, it has all YSL details good, front of leather tag is not clear in the photo, but serial number looks OK...but I have NEVER seen a small tag with "genuine leather...lining" I honestly do not know what to say..it could be me, I have never seen two cell phone pockets and that tag


----------



## cotonblanc

vesna said:


> more photos are needed, closeup of horn, inner tag front and back



hi there! i received the bag from the seller in europe. i did a mombasa search on this thread and figured that some mombasas have the stacked YSL insignia on the metal plate and some do not.

mine do not and so far i do not see any other similarly sized ones with the logo. that changed till i saw one on yahoo auctions japan and it had the logo on the metal plate.

i have attached the photos of my mombasa and i hope someone here can shed light on its authenticity. thank you so much. i love it a lot and would just want to have a peace of mind.


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> 100% Auth Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
> 280819550029
> david_402
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28081955002...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11984wt_1149
> 
> The seller told me there is no stamp on the front of the bag under the lock.  Is that normal?



Is it possible to ask for another photo of the serial number tag? I see 6 digits and then 4 digits only.


----------



## jun3machina

hi there, i know the pictures in the auction are a bit blurry. do i need additional pictures of anything??
 black YSL muse
item #: 120854942727
seller: sharlom
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854942727?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

additional serial number picture:


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> hi there, i know the pictures in the auction are a bit blurry. do i need additional pictures of anything??
> black YSL muse
> item #: 120854942727
> seller: sharlom
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854942727?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> additional serial number picture:


 
please post pictures of inner tag front, under side of zipper head to see logo, zipper pulls, lock on the side, key and front of the bag with imprint under the lock


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> Is it possible to ask for another photo of the serial number tag? I see 6 digits and then 4 digits only.


 
sorry, I erase my previous post here, I was refering to a different bag...this gold one one has strange zipper pulls as well as serial number, i do not think it is right at all


----------



## vesna

cotonblanc said:


> hi there! i received the bag from the seller in europe. i did a mombasa search on this thread and figured that some mombasas have the stacked YSL insignia on the metal plate and some do not.
> 
> mine do not and so far i do not see any other similarly sized ones with the logo. that changed till i saw one on yahoo auctions japan and it had the logo on the metal plate.
> 
> i have attached the photos of my mombasa and i hope someone here can shed light on its authenticity. thank you so much. i love it a lot and would just want to have a peace of mind.


 
I found your original post as well + these photos, and all looks great to me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320835633331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> 100% Auth Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
> 280819550029
> david_402
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28081955002...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11984wt_1149
> 
> The seller told me there is no stamp on the front of the bag under the lock. Is that normal?


 
Thta is often the case with patent, maybe metallic as well, however some other issues are there, zipper pulls and serial number...I do not know metallics enough to judge this one


----------



## cotonblanc

vesna said:
			
		

> I found your original post as well + these photos, and all looks great to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320835633331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Thank you! Brings me peace of mind. Details on the Mombasa differ too much season to season. And I'm glad that this thread exists. What would I do without tPF?


----------



## takemetoparis

can you please tell me if this is authentic?


Item: YSL Chain Roady
Listing Number: 250987470556
Seller: *louisqueen* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7004dedc

Comments: Additional images sent to me by the seller below...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9U1IWsFAin0/Ty8gGzRoNrI/AAAAAAAANQ4/jDCIIzfjLAc/s640/-2.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AEkTAot-we0/Ty8gVYfkPPI/AAAAAAAANQo/eKRUOpjU8HU/s640/-3.jpg

I'm really suspicious of anything on ebay so I'm curious to see what you all think... Thanks!


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> looks authentic


 
Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Y-Mail Tote - NWT
300638137967
mramosny
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

So, I decided after all to get the silver not the black.  She sold the silver bag that you authenticated, but she has another one.  I attached the pics of the tag.  Also, it looks like there is a zipper in the picture.  Where would there be a zipper in this bag?  Thanks.


----------



## katecee94

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Black Leather Clutch Handbag *NEW*
Listing Number: 180812803080
Seller: jdt6117
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...008&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_500wt_1156

I've never purchased YSL so i'm uncertain to discern the authentic and replica and the seller doesn't to have any recent feedback. Could you help me figure out if it's a real or fake? Thank you x


----------



## vesna

katecee94 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Black Leather Clutch Handbag *NEW*
> Listing Number: 180812803080
> Seller: jdt6117
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...008&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I've never purchased YSL so i'm uncertain to discern the authentic and replica and the seller doesn't to have any recent feedback. Could you help me figure out if it's a real or fake? Thank you x


 
Hi, all details on the photo look good. However it would be great to see inside serial number of signature, as well as papers with serial number. I hope it is real, because it looks beautiful


----------



## katecee94

vesna said:


> Hi, all details on the photo look good. However it would be great to see inside serial number of signature, as well as papers with serial number. I hope it is real, because it looks beautiful



Thank you for the help !! Someone beat me to the buy it now button though  I really appreciate your help anyway !  Xo


----------



## thenycitygurl

Item: YSL Y Bow Bowler Handbag
Listing Number: 150749074997
Seller: bayhey264
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Y-Bow-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item2319585635#ht_683wt_1141
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, have always loved this bag  thanks!


----------



## vesna

thenycitygurl said:


> Item: YSL Y Bow Bowler Handbag
> Listing Number: 150749074997
> Seller: bayhey264
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Y-Bow-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item2319585635#ht_683wt_1141
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, have always loved this bag  thanks!


 
no red flags, but it would be great to see the leather tag back with serial number, and under the zipper head logo


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> hi there, i know the pictures in the auction are a bit blurry. do i need additional pictures of anything??
> black YSL muse
> item #: 120854942727
> seller: sharlom
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854942727?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> additional serial number picture:


 
if you do a search on tPf for number from this photo 002122, you will find some posts asking about the order of numbers. The case was not resolved in authentication, and I would not know the answer. The ptoblem is that the numbers are switched on the tag, second one should be on the left and 002122 on the right.


----------



## vesna

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you! Brings me peace of mind. Details on the Mombasa differ too much season to season. And I'm glad that this thread exists. What would I do without tPF?


 
me too, tPF saved me so many times, this is a lovely bag you have. They do differ, and serial numbers differ from year to year, however you can really feel a real Mombasa is in your hands, YSL leather is really beautiful and rich


----------



## vesna

katecee94 said:


> Thank you for the help !! Someone beat me to the buy it now button though  I really appreciate your help anyway !  Xo


 
oh no, I thought it was you  sorry


----------



## vesna

takemetoparis said:


> can you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Chain Roady
> Listing Number: 250987470556
> Seller: *louisqueen*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7004dedc
> 
> Comments: Additional images sent to me by the seller below...
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9U1IWsFAin0/Ty8gGzRoNrI/AAAAAAAANQ4/jDCIIzfjLAc/s640/-2.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AEkTAot-we0/Ty8gVYfkPPI/AAAAAAAANQo/eKRUOpjU8HU/s640/-3.jpg
> 
> I'm really suspicious of anything on ebay so I'm curious to see what you all think... Thanks!


 
this bag looks authetnic so far...perhaps one more photo - a closeup of hooks with logo would be good to see


----------



## katecee94

vesna said:


> oh no, I thought it was you  sorry



Don't be ! There's always next time  Thank you for the effort though !  Xo


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Silver/Black Y-Mail Tote - NWT
> 300638137967
> mramosny
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300638137967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> So, I decided after all to get the silver not the black. She sold the silver bag that you authenticated, but she has another one. I attached the pics of the tag. Also, it looks like there is a zipper in the picture. Where would there be a zipper in this bag? Thanks.


 
Hi, I think post #5127 was skipped.  Can you check out the attached photos on it to confirm the authenticity?  Thanks.


----------



## lpd

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 330681072216
Seller: glindawitch
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330681072216
Comments: I already bought this based mostly on the seller's feedback, just want to be sure.  Thanks!


----------



## lpd

Sorry, missed some images:


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi, I think post #5127 was skipped. Can you check out the attached photos on it to confirm the authenticity? Thanks.


 
sorry mlh, it was not skipped, but I have no material for authenticating. There are two same photos of front of the bag, and two silver. Please, ask the seller to send you detailed photos of inner tag front and back, closup of writing on the front, as well as zipper hea logo if there is a zipper


----------



## vesna

lpd said:


> Sorry, missed some images:


 
looks authentic to me although I have never seen two cell phone pockets in Muse


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:
			
		

> sorry mlh, it was not skipped, but I have no material for authenticating. There are two same photos of front of the bag, and two silver. Please, ask the seller to send you detailed photos of inner tag front and back, closup of writing on the front, as well as zipper hea logo if there is a zipper



Hi. I know there are no pictures in the listing. That is why I said to view the attached. It opens for me. I didn't repost the images because they are in my original post #5127 from last night at 6:51pm. I stated all this in my original post yesterday. I'm guessing it was just overlooked. Please respond ASAP as I had the pictures attached. The seller said I could BIN then get the pics authenticated before we finalize the transaction as she was confident of it's authenticity. You, or another authenticator, already authenticated 2 other bags of hers wks ago. You can view those by clicking back as I just continued the same chain. I'm sorry to rush you. If you need more time, please let me know. I usually hear back w/in 24 hrs, but we are going on day 2. I know it's my fault, but I don't want to get in trouble with the seller even though she told me she would wait for me to dbl check her additional pictures. I guess i just assume you would click back to see the chain if messages. It's hard to copy and paste on a cell phone when a chain is 6+ replies in length already. Maybe you are on your mobiles too, and it's difficult. 

I'll stop rambling. Pleadelet me know if it's authentic or not. You just needed these same 2 pictures to authenticate her other 2  Y Mail totes. They were fine. I was also wondering where the zipper is in this bag. I didnt think it had one, but i kind of see the teeth in yhe pictures. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. I know there are no pictures in the listing. That is why I said to view the attached. It opens for me. I didn't repost the images because they are in my original post #5127 from last night at 6:51pm. I stated all this in my original post yesterday. I'm guessing it was just overlooked. Please respond ASAP as I had the pictures attached. The seller said I could BIN then get the pics authenticated before we finalize the transaction as she was confident of it's authenticity. You, or another authenticator, already authenticated 2 other bags of hers wks ago. You can view those by clicking back as I just continued the same chain. I'm sorry to rush you. If you need more time, please let me know. I usually hear back w/in 24 hrs, but we are going on day 2. I know it's my fault, but I don't want to get in trouble with the seller even though she told me she would wait for me to dbl check her additional pictures. I guess i just assume you would click back to see the chain if messages. It's hard to copy and paste on a cell phone when a chain is 6+ replies in length already. Maybe you are on your mobiles too, and it's difficult.
> 
> I'll stop rambling. Pleadelet me know if it's authentic or not. You just needed these same 2 pictures to authenticate her other 2 Y Mail totes. They were fine. I was also wondering where the zipper is in this bag. I didnt think it had one, but i kind of see the teeth in yhe pictures. Thanks a bunch!


 
Ok I understand your frustration, but we are here just for fun and voluntary. I sometimes do not have the time or do not remember that I "have to" go back to previous posts and research your post from the past. if you wish someone to help, please, either post again the link, because as you can see, only last post gets copied in reply. I am having full time job with large after work requirements at home + family, and this what I do for fellow tPF-ers, and what the rest of us do is strictly volunteering. please, do not set timelines for any reply, a day or hour, we can not comit to that at all. We are not payed employees of anyone here on tPF, but bag lovers and happy fellow tPF-ers with some knowledge about bags willing to shar with the others. There is a payed authentication site, however I waited for a week for their reply. 

 I am sometimes away for days, Bubbleoba too, other memebers as well. I often quickly review the posts and respond to those that are easy, the more difficult ones I leave for when I have more time. Therefore, yours was *not overlooked*, but with 700 students I have + every day questions on tPF about various authentic bags + my own search for a perfect bag + my research + my family, I am sorry if I can not recall your posts from few days or weeks ago. I need numbers of posts to refer to, that is not so difficult to put in the request message to help save time a bit?

Here on tPF (I am only on tPF via computer, not mobile) only last message gets copied, I have to do a search on tPF with your name on it to find your previous posts, and that takes plenty of time. 

I do not know if your bag is supposed to have zipper or not. I can recognize YSL signature  details I ask for in photos.  Zipper looks like in the inner zipped pocket if this bag has something like that, I honestly don't know because I have not seen this bag in real life. However, tag looks OK> I am just hoping that the photo is of the bag being sold. I personally do not like sellers who have multiples of the same bag and confuse the pics, and do not post proper photos in the auctions. This is all very messy and I am sorry I can not help you more with it. I hope you understand.


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:
			
		

> Ok I understand your frustration, but we are here just for fun and voluntary. I sometimes do not have the time or do not remember that I "have to" go back to previous posts and research your post from the past. if you wish someone to help, please, either post again the link, because as you can see, only last post gets copied in reply. I am having full time job with large after work requirements at home + family, and this what I do for fellow tPF-ers, and what the rest of us do is strictly volunteering. please, do not set timelines for any reply, a day or hour, we can not comit to that at all. We are not payed employees of anyone here on tPF, but bag lovers and happy fellow tPF-ers with some knowledge about bags willing to shar with the others. There is a payed authentication site, however I waited for a week for their reply.
> 
> I am sometimes away for days, Bubbleoba too, other memebers as well. I often quickly review the posts and respond to those that are easy, the more difficult ones I leave for when I have more time. Therefore, yours was not overlooked, but with 700 students I have + every day questions on tPF about various authentic bags + my own search for a perfect bag + my research + my family, I am sorry if I can not recall your posts from few days or weeks ago. I need numbers of posts to refer to, that is not so difficult to put in the request message to help save time a bit?
> 
> Here on tPF (I am only on tPF via computer, not mobile) only last message gets copied, I have to do a search on tPF with your name on it to find your previous posts, and that takes plenty of time.
> 
> I do not know if your bag is supposed to have zipper or not. I can recognize YSL signature  details I ask for in photos.  Zipper looks like in the inner zipped pocket if this bag has something like that, I honestly don't know because I have not seen this bag in real life. However, tag looks OK> I am just hoping that the photo is of the bag being sold. I personally do not like sellers who have multiples of the same bag and confuse the pics, and do not post proper photos in the auctions. This is all very messy and I am sorry I can not help you more with it. I hope you understand.



Hi. Thank you for your help. This has all become a huge mess. I posted everything you needed in my post #5127 on Sun. You didn't have to go back to any older posts. I wouldnt ask you to do that. I'm confused what I did wrong. It was skipped, so I posted another one asking you to look at #5127 from the day before. All you have to do is click in the arrow next to the members name, and it takes you to the last post. 

Again, I did not give you extra work. I attached pics. I even mentioned the post number, so you wouldn't have to reference it. It was still over looked twice. Can you please look at #5127 again and tell me what I did wrong? I dont understand. 

Thank you very much for what you do. I've purchased many bags based on the tPF recommendations, and I am very happy. Thanks for keeping fakes away.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your help. This has all become a huge mess. I posted everything you needed in my post #5127 on Sun. You didn't have to go back to any older posts. I wouldnt ask you to do that. I'm confused what I did wrong. It was skipped, so I posted another one asking you to look at #5127 from the day before. All you have to do is click in the arrow next to the members name, and it takes you to the last post.
> 
> Again, I did not give you extra work. I attached pics. I even mentioned the post number, so you wouldn't have to reference it. It was still over looked twice. Can you please look at #5127 again and tell me what I did wrong? I dont understand.
> 
> Thank you very much for what you do. I've purchased many bags based on the tPF recommendations, and I am very happy. Thanks for keeping fakes away.


 
Oh, there was nothing wrong with post 5127 at all, it is just that there is not enough photos, that is all. In the auction there is practically nothing, two same photos of black and two of silver tote, from the front, probably stock photos from YSL. The only other photos wereof leather tag with serial number, which is a genuine YSL tag, but we can not  see from which bag, and how is the tag located in the bag, there is a zipper showing, and this tote does not have external zipper, perhaps inner pocket, but that requires a photo. You posted others for authentication of black one long ago, and refered to that, I do not remember where. 

It is most probably the view issue here. On the computer it shows the last post only when you reply to the message, not anything before that, and when you are using the phone you have a different view of all the messages ..sorry, I do not see it that way.

In any case, I am unsure about this bag, what is the seller really selling. She needs to post real bag photos, front, back, inside the tote to see how is the tag located, we rarely have this bag authenticated and not many of us have it, so I do not know exact features. 

Here I found inside photo from Bluefly showing the zipper from the inner pocket

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...n-Y-Mail-tote/cat1030042/300955801/detail.fly

that solves that mistery


----------



## lpd

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me although I have never seen two cell phone pockets in Muse



Thanks very much Vesna - I truly appreciate your taking from your clearly limited time to help the community.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## littlerock

lpd said:


> thanks very much vesna - i truly appreciate your taking from your clearly limited time to help the community.  Have a wonderful day!




+1


----------



## lpd

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me although I have never seen two cell phone pockets in Muse



Hi Vesna,
Would you mind looking at the below pic (same bag you saw yesterday from me, #5139).  I've been through all the muse pictures I can find online, and I haven't come across this style before - patent leather panels separated by suede.  When combined with the 2 cell phone pockets, does this make you at all suspicious?  

Thanks again for your generous assistance!


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> I am having full time job with large after work requirements at home + family, and this what I do for fellow tPF-ers, and what the rest of us do is strictly volunteering. please, do not set timelines for any reply, a day or hour, we can not comit to that at all. We are not payed employees of anyone here on tPF, but bag lovers and happy fellow tPF-ers with some knowledge about bags willing to shar with the others. There is a payed authentication site, however I waited for a week for their reply.
> 
> I am sometimes away for days, Bubbleoba too, other memebers as well. I often quickly review the posts and respond to those that are easy, the more difficult ones I leave for when I have more time. Therefore, yours was *not overlooked*, but with 700 students I have + every day questions on tPF about various authentic bags + my own search for a perfect bag + my research + my family, I am sorry if I can not recall your posts from few days or weeks ago. I need numbers of posts to refer to, that is not so difficult to put in the request message to help save time a bit?


----------



## bubbleloba

lpd said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Would you mind looking at the below pic (same bag you saw yesterday from me, #5139).  I've been through all the muse pictures I can find online, and I haven't come across this style before - patent leather panels separated by suede.  When combined with the 2 cell phone pockets, does this make you at all suspicious?
> 
> Thanks again for your generous assistance!



I haven't seen double cell phone pockets in muses either...


----------



## vesna

lpd said:


> Thanks very much Vesna - I truly appreciate your taking from your clearly limited time to help the community. Have a wonderful day!


 


littlerock said:


> +1


 
Thanks so much girls, I LOVE this community and our common search for those elusive beauties which make our days so full of joy...I wrote this only because I felt pressure from a member to do something at once and felt frustration (known to me as well when I am waiting for response and the seller is impatient as well )))...


----------



## akc

Hi ladies 

Could you please authenticate this bag for me???

Item:Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
Seller: david_402
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416226474d

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## vesna

akc said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me???
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
> Seller: david_402
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416226474d
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


 
Honestly I do not know. Serial number has four digits which I have never seen in my life on YSL bags. Sorry. I am not familiar with metallics and special markings.


----------



## vesna

lpd said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Would you mind looking at the below pic (same bag you saw yesterday from me, #5139). I've been through all the muse pictures I can find online, and I haven't come across this style before - patent leather panels separated by suede. When combined with the 2 cell phone pockets, does this make you at all suspicious?
> 
> Thanks again for your generous assistance!


 
dear lpd, I have never seen it which does not mean it was never made. perhaps a trial to make patchwork muse in the manner of Muse II...honestly I do not know and could not say anything for or against the bag. Looks luxurious though, I just hope YSL made it  Seller has a good record on ebay, but when you search tPF (which I always do before I trust ebay 100% feedback), I found her Prada sold in the past that was pronounced fake by Prada girls. I am not making the case here for or against this bag, just a word of caution to include in your search comments from tPF for seller's reputation.  cheers, V


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


>


 
hey Bubbleoba


----------



## bubbleloba

akc said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me???
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent OS Muse
> Seller: david_402
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416226474d
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



This bag looks a bit off to me. The serial number is strange, as mentioned by *vesna*. I also have not seen 4-digit serials. 

The hardware also looks a little plasticky. Not sure if it's the camera flash but it doesn't look like normal YSL hardware.


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> please post pictures of inner tag front, under side of zipper head to see logo, zipper pulls, lock on the side, key and front of the bag with imprint under the lock


 thanks so much, i'll post those today!!


----------



## jun3machina

just wanted to thank you gals for your services too. if you ever need a MARC JACOBS bag looked at, let me know


----------



## jun3machina

here are the additional pictures:


----------



## bubbleloba

jun3machina said:


> here are the additional pictures:



Looks good!


----------



## jun3machina

thank you so much! can i ask if you think it's calf or buffalo? i dont know if you can tell by the number of keys and/or serial number....thanks for all your help!


----------



## mooo19

Hi guys, 
Please authentic this for me..^^

Item:YSL Downtown Large Oversized Black Patent Tote
Listing Number:150753448989
Seller:green*eyed*blondie
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-YSL-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23199b141d

Many thx


----------



## bubbleloba

jun3machina said:


> thank you so much! can i ask if you think it's calf or buffalo? i dont know if you can tell by the number of keys and/or serial number....thanks for all your help!



I want to say it's probably calf leather. YSL stopped producing buffalo leather bags since 2006.


----------



## vesna

mooo19 said:


> Hi guys,
> Please authentic this for me..^^
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Large Oversized Black Patent Tote
> Listing Number:150753448989
> Seller:green*eyed*blondie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-YSL-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23199b141d
> 
> Many thx


 
looks good to me...if the seller has a serial number on paper to compare to the leather tag one, that would be great to confirm 100%


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> here are the additional pictures:


 
looks great, see you on MJ


----------



## jun3machina

just wanted to thank you two again


----------



## bubbleloba

mooo19 said:


> Hi guys,
> Please authentic this for me..^^
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Large Oversized Black Patent Tote
> Listing Number:150753448989
> Seller:green*eyed*blondie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-YSL-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23199b141d
> 
> Many thx



This is a fake. The serial number in the seller's photo is intended for YSL muse, not downtowns.


----------



## jun3machina

MUSE wallet
item:Yves Saint Laurent Paris Womens Black Leather Gold Hardware Organizer Wallet

listing #: 230731252736
seller:3651brian

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b8a78400


----------



## spiderpig

Hello
I am new here.
Can someone help me check this out.
I want to buy it
Thank you

AUTH BRAND NEW WITH TAG YSL Yves Saint Laurent EASY BLUE Bag
Item number: 320846117113

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320846117113?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  Here is my new silver, Y Mail small tote.  Can you confirm authenticity please?  I received duplicates on some of the documents.  One of the cards has numbers, and I do not know which one goes with this bag?  Can you please help?  Thanks.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Y Mail slv tote/


----------



## akc

Hi lovely ladies!

I am about to buy this bag from ebay and I want to be sure it is authentitic. Please help 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT White Patent Leather MUSE Bag Handbag Purse Oversized Tote
Seller: vipconsignment
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...Purse-Oversized-Tote-/140654027840#vi-content

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## bubbleloba

akc said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I am about to buy this bag from ebay and I want to be sure it is authentitic. Please help
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT White Patent Leather MUSE Bag Handbag Purse Oversized Tote
> Seller: vipconsignment
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...Purse-Oversized-Tote-/140654027840#vi-content
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag (the number was provided in the listing but the photo will help verify), as well as close-up photos of the lock and key and zipper pulls.


----------



## bubbleloba

spiderpig said:


> Hello
> I am new here.
> Can someone help me check this out.
> I want to buy it
> Thank you
> 
> AUTH BRAND NEW WITH TAG YSL Yves Saint Laurent EASY BLUE Bag
> Item number: 320846117113
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320846117113?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Looks good to me!


----------



## bubbleloba

jun3machina said:


> MUSE wallet
> item:Yves Saint Laurent Paris Womens Black Leather Gold Hardware Organizer Wallet
> 
> listing #: 230731252736
> seller:3651brian
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b8a78400



Not sure about this one. I know there are fake muse wallets out there though.

Can you ask the seller if there's a serial number imprinted in the wallet or if it comes with paper tags? YSL site has the small and large size available, but I didn't see a medium sized one with similar dimensions to the listing in question.


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Here is my new silver, Y Mail small tote. Can you confirm authenticity please? I received duplicates on some of the documents. One of the cards has numbers, and I do not know which one goes with this bag? Can you please help? Thanks.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL Y Mail slv tote/


 
Hi.  Can you please tell me why this was skipped again?  No rush, but I need to know why.  Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  Can you please tell me why this was skipped again?  No rush, but I need to know why.  Thanks.



I'm not familiar with the Y mail bag to authenticate this.


----------



## jun3machina

bubbleloba said:


> Not sure about this one. I know there are fake muse wallets out there though.
> 
> Can you ask the seller if there's a serial number imprinted in the wallet or if it comes with paper tags? YSL site has the small and large size available, but I didn't see a medium sized one with similar dimensions to the listing in question.


i will. i looked at the other wallets too and they have the YSL stamp on the interior, near the bottom right of the CC pockets and this one doesn't seem to have the YSL stamp anywhere on the inside...i'll ask them for pics though. thanks!


----------



## vesna

mooo19 said:


> Hi guys,
> Please authentic this for me..^^
> 
> Item:YSL Downtown Large Oversized Black Patent Tote
> Listing Number:150753448989
> Seller:green*eyed*blondie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-YSL-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23199b141d
> 
> Many thx


 


bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake. The serial number in the seller's photo is intended for YSL muse, not downtowns.


 
*bubbleoba* is right, serial number is not right, sorry, I did not notice that earlier


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Can you please tell me why this was skipped again? No rush, but I need to know why. Thanks.


 
not skipped, I just tuned in now

looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

spiderpig said:


> Hello
> I am new here.
> Can someone help me check this out.
> I want to buy it
> Thank you
> 
> AUTH BRAND NEW WITH TAG YSL Yves Saint Laurent EASY BLUE Bag
> Item number: 320846117113
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320846117113?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 
welcome ! I believe that it is all fine. I would just like to see under zipper head logo if seller can provide, and paper tag with serial number. Tag and all the details are OK though.


----------



## Liina

Name: YSL Muse Two Navy/Canvas Croc Print Bag
Item nr: 250991141428
Seller: melina_couture_closet
Link: here


----------



## y.bradley

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this? 
It'd go so well with my YSL muse  Also in yellow! 
Thanks!!

Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Wallet Purse
Item number: 280822615980
Seller: oluwatosins2006
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280822615980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

Liina said:


> Name: YSL Muse Two Navy/Canvas Croc Print Bag
> Item nr: 250991141428
> Seller: melina_couture_closet
> Link: here


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

y.bradley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this?
> It'd go so well with my YSL muse  Also in yellow!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Wallet Purse
> Item number: 280822615980
> Seller: oluwatosins2006
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280822615980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I am not very familiar with wallets, but YSL details look good


----------



## mermaidhair

Hello  I purchased this Vintage YSL Blazer from a Thrift Store a few months ago. I snatched it up once I saw the label, but I'm not sure if it's 100% authentic. However, the label itself seems authentic and the stitching/construction is amazing... *Any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated!! I know this isn't a purse, and technically isn't an accessory, so I hope it isn't against the rules.*

I was hoping I could eventually sell it. It does not fit me well, and I'd like someone else to have it that can wear it and enjoy it. Thank you for any help!!

I have posted the pics on my tumblr! I couldn't upload them to my pic hosting site.


----------



## AEGIS

Thanks in advance ladies.  This is not an auction but a direct sale


----------



## kyee

would appreciate any help i can get

Item: Yves St. Laurent Logo T-Shirt
Item Number: 250993282237
Seller: zee912
LinK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25099328223...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3442wt_1297


----------



## tchantchounca

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate this muse?

Many thanks -

Item: YSL espresso oversized muse bag
Item Number: 280823983597
Seller: beiqn
LinK: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280823983597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## chel14

Hi! Kindly help me to authenticate this bag:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent St. Tropez Ruffle Hobo
Listing Number: 280823676693
Seller: libro_atbp
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ORIGINAL-BRA...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4162653f15

Thanks ladies


----------



## lpd

bubbleloba said:


> I haven't seen double cell phone pockets in muses either...



Thanks for your help   I started getting concerned, so I went to Nieman's yesterday to get a better idea of the real deal - and I'm happy to report that ALL of the muses on display had double cell pockets.  Not sure when they made that change, but it certainly made me feel better.


----------



## bubbleloba

lpd said:


> Thanks for your help   I started getting concerned, so I went to Nieman's yesterday to get a better idea of the real deal - and I'm happy to report that ALL of the muses on display had double cell pockets.  Not sure when they made that change, but it certainly made me feel better.



Glad you were able to confirm this!


----------



## kyee

sorry for another post, but i realized that the seller of the last item i requested on the previous page doesn't ship to Canada so had to look for the item again.

Item: YSL Logo T-Shirt
Item Number: 250993844367
Seller: leopard-express
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/285-NEW-AUT...hirts&var=&hash=item801428f3c6#ht_5741wt_1190


----------



## bubbleloba

AEGIS said:


> Thanks in advance ladies.  This is not an auction but a direct sale



Please include photos of the serial number tag, lock & key, and zipper pull.


----------



## bubbleloba

tchantchounca said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate this muse?
> 
> Many thanks -
> 
> Item: YSL espresso oversized muse bag
> Item Number: 280823983597
> Seller: beiqn
> LinK: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280823983597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949



More photos are needed. Please ask the seller for a close-up of the serial number tag, back of the paper tag (listing the item and serial), and hardware (lock, key, zipper pull).


----------



## vesna

lpd said:


> Thanks for your help  I started getting concerned, so I went to Nieman's yesterday to get a better idea of the real deal - and I'm happy to report that ALL of the muses on display had double cell pockets. Not sure when they made that change, but it certainly made me feel better.


 
Thnaks so much, this is great info !!


----------



## GreenEyesOfEnvy

Can you please take a look at this? Thank you for your time and help!

Item: YSL Large Roady Hobo in Black Crest Leather
Item Number: 270905530262
Seller: loreescloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f133a5796


----------



## littlerock

GreenEyesOfEnvy said:


> Can you please take a look at this? Thank you for your time and help!
> 
> Item: YSL Large Roady Hobo in Black Crest Leather
> Item Number: 270905530262
> Seller: loreescloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f133a5796



I believe this bag is authentic but please wait for Vesna to confirm.


----------



## vesna

GreenEyesOfEnvy said:


> Can you please take a look at this? Thank you for your time and help!
> 
> Item: YSL Large Roady Hobo in Black Crest Leather
> Item Number: 270905530262
> Seller: loreescloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f133a5796



like *Littlerock*, I also think it is authentic, all looks good


----------



## ihsu

Item: YSL Tribute Bag
Item Number: 140702497347
Seller: 1290stacy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140702497347

Thanks!


----------



## tchantchounca

bubbleloba said:


> More photos are needed. Please ask the seller for a close-up of the serial number tag, back of the paper tag (listing the item and serial), and hardware (lock, key, zipper pull).



Hello,
The seller has added the requested pictures.

Serial number is 2006 1 153959 C6D0G 2013

Many thanks -


----------



## bubbleloba

tchantchounca said:


> Hello,
> The seller has added the requested pictures.
> 
> Serial number is 2006 1 153959 C6D0G 2013
> 
> Many thanks -



It looks OK so far, but I would still like to see actual photos of the paper tag (with the serial and year printed) as well as the serial number tag.


----------



## bubbleloba

ihsu said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Bag
> Item Number: 140702497347
> Seller: 1290stacy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140702497347
> 
> Thanks!



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag.


----------



## mlh223

YSL espresso oversized muse bag
280823983597
beiqn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280823983597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Extra pics attached

How does it look so far?


----------



## mysassylady

Item name: YSL MUSE TWO handbag. FW 2011. Incl. receipt, authenticity card & dust bag.
Item no: 170784645785
Seller ID: 12psr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MUSE-TW...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c38ee299#ht_764wt_1077

note: the seller is located in Hong Kong, is it safe? 

TIA!!


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL espresso oversized muse bag
> 280823983597
> beiqn
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280823983597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Extra pics attached
> 
> How does it look so far?


 
it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mysassylady said:


> Item name: YSL MUSE TWO handbag. FW 2011. Incl. receipt, authenticity card & dust bag.
> Item no: 170784645785
> Seller ID: 12psr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MUSE-TW...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c38ee299#ht_764wt_1077
> 
> note: the seller is located in Hong Kong, is it safe?
> 
> TIA!!


 
pics look authentic so far, however I would like to see the paper card with serial number on it and under side of zipper head with logo


----------



## camomile89

dear experts, can you please help me authenticate this ysl muse. the seller only wanted to send these three pictures i hope its enough. thank you truly in advanceeee!!


----------



## bubbleloba

camomile89 said:


> dear experts, can you please help me authenticate this ysl muse. the seller only wanted to send these three pictures i hope its enough. thank you truly in advanceeee!!



Unfortunately, we do need more photos to authenticate. Please ask the seller for photo of the serial number tag (located on the back of the YSL tag), zipper pull and key.


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! Is this ok? Thanks in advance!

Item: YSL Pleine Fleur Aniline
Item no: n/a
Seller: Louise
Links: http://www.blocket.se/vi/38465425.htm

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/february/ysl-pleine-fleur-aniline.html#comment


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Is this ok? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Pleine Fleur Aniline
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: Louise
> Links: http://www.blocket.se/vi/38465425.htm
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/february/ysl-pleine-fleur-aniline.html#comment



Not sure about the style/model name though...


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello Ladies,


Please have a Look at this bag. 

Item: ysl roady Black
Seller: 2009goli
Number: 250998728533
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25099872853...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_922


Thanks


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> Not sure about the style/model name though...


 
details look good, that is a Rive gauche satchel, rare bag


----------



## karoline_88

vesna said:


> details look good, that is a Rive gauche satchel, rare bag



Thank you so much! So it's a rare bag? That makes it an even better investment, I guess


----------



## Pishi

Ladies, I've been interested in the Scoop bag ever since I held it in my hand...on sale...in Dec 2010.  And passed it up!  Le sigh.  

Item:  roady scoop

Seller: chiffonshreds
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1-9K-Y...OADY-BAG-Lg-carried-x3-PRISTINE-/120828214312
Comments: What say?  is this the real deal?  I think the price being asked is a little nuts though and I would offer significantly less..esp since I know it did go on sale!


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> Thank you so much! So it's a rare bag? That makes it an even better investment, I guess


 
I am not sure about investment, it is not really in huge demand. I find it pretty because I love Rive Gauche, but I am not sure if it is the taste of many others. I would go with it only if you really like it, not as an investment piece.


----------



## vesna

Pishi said:


> Ladies, I've been interested in the Scoop bag ever since I held it in my hand...on sale...in Dec 2010. And passed it up! Le sigh.
> 
> Item: roady scoop
> 
> Seller: chiffonshreds
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1-9K-Y...OADY-BAG-Lg-carried-x3-PRISTINE-/120828214312
> Comments: What say? is this the real deal? I think the price being asked is a little nuts though and I would offer significantly less..esp since I know it did go on sale!


 
this is real authentic scoop and very pretty, however the price is NUTS for used bag. I bought mine for $1000 from a re-sell site called Malleries (or Mallaries, I can not recall). Look at Portero, Malleries, Anns Fabulous finds, Fashionpile, search around a bit for better deal, this is too steep. It is a rare bag to find, but they also are not sold when offered on ebay for way less, somehow people rarely go fo that bag. It is my LOVE really, I have deep red in peblled leather but I have seen black and brown not sold on ebay for 1/2 of this price. If you are not desperate, it is worth waiting a bit. This bag's inner label is very worn, so it is very worn bag, you could do better. On the otehr hand if you are really wanting it for a long time, and lost patience, maybe it will be a while until the other one comes up, then do not listen to me


----------



## Pishi

vesna said:


> this is real authentic scoop and very pretty, however the price is NUTS for used bag. I bought mine for $1000 from a re-sell site called Malleries (or Mallaries, I can not recall). Look at Portero, Malleries, Anns Fabulous finds, Fashionpile, search around a bit for better deal, this is too steep. It is a rare bag to find, but they also are not sold when offered on ebay for way less, somehow people rarely go fo that bag. It is my LOVE really, I have deep red in peblled leather but I have seen black and brown not sold on ebay for 1/2 of this price. If you are not desperate, it is worth waiting a bit. This bag's inner label is very worn, so it is very worn bag, you could do better. On the otehr hand if you are really wanting it for a long time, and lost patience, maybe it will be a while until the other one comes up, then do not listen to me



Yes, it is indeed nuts.  I made an offer considerably less than what was asked for.  Let's see what happens.  I have seen a couple pop up on Ebay...but not very many, and not very often.  So...let's see what happens!


----------



## Ilovemiau

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> Please have a Look at this bag.
> 
> Item: ysl roady Black
> Seller: 2009goli
> Number: 250998728533
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25099872853...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> Thanks




Anybody who could help me?
Thanks


----------



## AlexandriaReene

Quote:
Item: Vintage YSL
Listing Number:
Seller:monstercolor
Link:http://www.etsy.com/listing/90838468/vintage-leather-ysl-drawstring-bucket


Help me identify this!


----------



## karoline_88

vesna said:


> I am not sure about investment, it is not really in huge demand. I find it pretty because I love Rive Gauche, but I am not sure if it is the taste of many others. I would go with it only if you really like it, not as an investment piece.



Of course, I never buy bags just as investments. I sold my Hermès Kelly 'cause I didn't like it, even though it's considered an investment piece. I like this one since it's a shoulder bag and I think it's classic.


----------



## mytz

Hi ladies! Someone is selling me this.
YSL watch
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/75490865@N05/

Pls help me authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## tchantchounca

vesna said:


> it looks good to me


I got this bag


----------



## tchantchounca

vesna said:


> Thanks so much girls, I LOVE this community and our common search for those elusive beauties which make our days so full of joy...I wrote this only because I felt pressure from a member to do something at once and felt frustration (known to me as well when I am waiting for response and the seller is impatient as well )))...


Just a quick message to thank the contributors on this forum, you guys are amazing and so helpful, so are the guys/girls from the Chanel and LV forum (but not Hemes unfortunately  ). Anyways, thank you so much!


----------



## mlh223

YVES ST. LAURENT-Open Toed High Heel Black Bow Shoes -Pre-Owned W/Box 
160741754873
mythriftstore2011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160741754873&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Princessajoyce

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RAR...tg-80s-Leather-Logo-Bag-Clutch-Purse/43091873

I'm so sorry, is this one authentic? HELP PLEASE? It is not sold in ebay so i don't know how to ask properly here.


----------



## vesna

Princessajoyce said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RAR...tg-80s-Leather-Logo-Bag-Clutch-Purse/43091873
> 
> I'm so sorry, is this one authentic? HELP PLEASE? It is not sold in ebay so i don't know how to ask properly here.


  only one image of that bag is opening (when I scroll below where the images are posted), I can not see a lot from the front of the bag only, although that all looks good...no red flags, however we need more in order to authenticate


----------



## vesna

tchantchounca said:


> Just a quick message to thank the contributors on this forum, you guys are amazing and so helpful, so are the guys/girls from the Chanel and LV forum (but not Hemes unfortunately  ). Anyways, thank you so much!


 
thanks a lot indeed


----------



## diamondigrl1

Help Please YSL triboo I think  are these authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22095702384...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_700wt_1165


Thanks for your help!


----------



## mlh223

YVES ST. LAURENT-Open Toed High Heel Black Bow Shoes -Pre-Owned W/Box 
160741754873
mythriftstore2011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160741754873&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## jh90

Please help authenticate this ysl belle du jour clutch

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-YVES-SAI...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372020465

Thanks


----------



## LuckyLisa

Can anyone authenticate an Arty Ring? I wasn't sure where the right spot would be!!
BNIB Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black Stone Silver Arty Ring 7 
yulashop 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Authen...3488310?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item43ad7d71b6

THanks so very much!!


----------



## mlh223

New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle de Jour' Metallic Envelope Clutch
251000627323
kamo1934
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251000627323&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Princessajoyce

I found this YSL bag from my grandmother's old things. Could someone please confirm if its authentic? i think it was 70s or 80s design. Thanks!

PS
My problem is with the zipper, the inner zipper says bkk so i'm doubtful. 
http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046268.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums...ncessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046269.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046271.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046272.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046273.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046275.jpg

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046277.jpg


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle de Jour' Metallic Envelope Clutch
> 251000627323
> kamo1934
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251000627323&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
it is hard to authenticate these, but this one seems good...is there a paper tag (not receipt) showing serial number and a dust bag. It would be great to see those in order to fully authenticate


----------



## vesna

Princessajoyce said:


> I found this YSL bag from my grandmother's old things. Could someone please confirm if its authentic? i think it was 70s or 80s design. Thanks!
> 
> PS
> My problem is with the zipper, the inner zipper says bkk so i'm doubtful.
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046268.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums...ncessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046269.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046271.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046272.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046273.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046275.jpg
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/princessajoyce/?action=view&current=PC046277.jpg


 
sorry, I would not know about this model


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> it is hard to authenticate these, but this one seems good...is there a paper tag (not receipt) showing serial number and a dust bag. It would be great to see those in order to fully authenticate


 
Yes, sorry, she did send them, but I forgot.  See ttached.


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yes, sorry, she did send them, but I forgot. See ttached.


 
again it all looks good. paper tags are the same fo all YSL products, however on the back of one of them (single paper, not booklet, there is a serial number, and it has to have one sets of numbers the same as on the bag itself. Please ask her for that photo. The rest looks great


----------



## daughtybag

Please authenticate.. Thanks
New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Pale Beige Platform 39.5
seller: abiwong
item number 220928801797
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...01797?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337061fc05


----------



## y.bradley

Hello please can you authenticate this bag thanks!!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Navy & White Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:  170789227324
Seller: chrisg2467
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170789227...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1129


----------



## jfk1123

Item: YSL downtown Purple bag
Seller: Ceoshopping
Item#: 300666575015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300666575015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comment: Please help me with this bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

jfk1123 said:


> Item: YSL downtown Purple bag
> Seller: Ceoshopping
> Item#: 300666575015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300666575015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comment: Please help me with this bag. Thanks in advance.



It looks authentic, but I would ask for a clearer photo of the leather serial tag just to make sure. Details look good!


----------



## dianeashley

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Muse handbag
Listing Number: 260936245677
Seller: jodeaner123 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260936245...45677&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Posting on behalf of seller who has a buyer query.  Thank you.


----------



## bubbleloba

dianeashley said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Muse handbag
> Listing Number: 260936245677
> Seller: jodeaner123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260936245...45677&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Posting on behalf of seller who has a buyer query.  Thank you.



More photos are needed to authenticate the bag, including photos of the serial number tag, close up of the key and lock, and the bottom of the bag.


----------



## vesna

y.bradley said:


> Hello please can you authenticate this bag thanks!!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Navy & White Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 170789227324
> Seller: chrisg2467
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170789227...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1129


 
I have seen the same bag, I think this one has all authentic features


----------



## afolch

Hi guys, could you please help me authenticate this Roady? Many thanks in advance!   

Item: YSL large Roady hobo
Seller: lotusbun
Item number: 270920613966
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270920613966#ht_500wt_922


----------



## templewong

Please authenticate this when you get a chance:

Item: Vintage YSL green caviar leather bag
Listing #: 190643194442
Seller: bisbuzz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-YSL...H_Handbags&hash=item2c63384a4a#ht_13069wt_860

Thank you so much!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this:

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL geniune brand new black bag Downtown Tote
Listing Number: 260964902758
Seller: s4159157
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26096490...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_811wt_1189

All help will be much appreciated 

xx


----------



## bubbleloba

carmennnn said:


> Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL geniune brand new black bag Downtown Tote
> Listing Number: 260964902758
> Seller: s4159157
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26096490...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_811wt_1189
> 
> All help will be much appreciated
> 
> xx



More photo needed, including serial number tag, and close up of the zipper pulls. I don't know why, but the photo of the zipper looks more matte gold than other downtowns I've seen. It may be the photo was sharpened or refinished, but definitely more photos are needed to authenticate.


----------



## vesna

afolch said:


> Hi guys, could you please help me authenticate this Roady? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL large Roady hobo
> Seller: lotusbun
> Item number: 270920613966
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270920613966#ht_500wt_922


 
looks good, however, I would like to see better pics of inner leather tag front and back with serial number...also a paper with serial number to compare with the leather tag one


----------



## vesna

templewong said:


> Please authenticate this when you get a chance:
> 
> Item: Vintage YSL green caviar leather bag
> Listing #: 190643194442
> Seller: bisbuzz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-YSL...H_Handbags&hash=item2c63384a4a#ht_13069wt_860
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
I am not familiar with this bag, but ySl details look OK to me


----------



## foxymom

hi ladies! please help me authenticate for my sister 

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Leather Bag
Listing #: 251005393332
Seller: kndrain2bpo 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...ps=63&clkid=6613422279534108639#ht_500wt_1287

im not familiar with ysl. seller mentioned that this model is more structured? i thought all chyc bags had soft leather  . thanks for the help!


----------



## LKD

YSL Downtown bag - Grey Crocodile print nubuck leather
needmorespaceinmywardrobe1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150765946700
150765946700

More images (please click to enlarge):
http://s1034.photobucket.com/albums/a423/louloublou/grey downtown feb 12/

Hi everyone!

Any thoughts on this bag, please?

Thank you!


----------



## jente

Hi,

Would you pls have a look at this bag:

Item:  YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN DEGRADE LEATHER TOTE BAG
Listing #: 220962513753
Seller: dalmacskacsek
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1945-GENU...H_Handbags&hash=item3372646359#ht_5967wt_1270

many thanks!

jente


----------



## vesna

foxymom said:


> hi ladies! please help me authenticate for my sister
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Leather Bag
> Listing #: 251005393332
> Seller: kndrain2bpo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cabas-C...ps=63&clkid=6613422279534108639#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> im not familiar with ysl. seller mentioned that this model is more structured? i thought all chyc bags had soft leather  . thanks for the help!


 
hi, it looks good....leather is a saffiano leather which is rigid, structured, not soft


----------



## vesna

jente said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you pls have a look at this bag:
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN DEGRADE LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Listing #: 220962513753
> Seller: dalmacskacsek
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1945-GENU...H_Handbags&hash=item3372646359#ht_5967wt_1270
> 
> many thanks!
> 
> jente


----------



## vesna

LKD said:


> YSL Downtown bag - Grey Crocodile print nubuck leather
> needmorespaceinmywardrobe1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150765946700
> 150765946700
> 
> More images (please click to enlarge):
> http://s1034.photobucket.com/albums/a423/louloublou/grey downtown feb 12/
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag, please?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## unachica

bubbleloba said:


> More photos of the bag--lock and key, zipper pull, and serial number tag--are needed for authentication.


I am curious if any more info re authenticity came up with this bag?


----------



## I LOVE YOU

Item: BN YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Logo BLK Leather / Canvas Shoulder Bag / Shopper Tote

Listing Number: 320817632372

Seller: bows-boutique

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-YVES-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item4ab2389474#ht_6458wt_955


----------



## vesna

I LOVE YOU said:


> Item: BN YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Logo BLK Leather / Canvas Shoulder Bag / Shopper Tote
> 
> Listing Number: 320817632372
> 
> Seller: bows-boutique
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-YVES-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item4ab2389474#ht_6458wt_955


 
I am so sorry, I am not familiar with the bag. YSL detals look OK, however, I would like to see serial number on the back of leather tag an the paper tag with serial number to compare


----------



## foxymom

vesna said:


> hi, it looks good....leather is a saffiano leather which is rigid, structured, not soft



thank you very much vesna! my sister will be happy


----------



## I LOVE YOU

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I am not familiar with the bag. YSL detals look OK, however, I would like to see serial number on the back of leather tag an the paper tag with serial number to compare



Thank you so much for your quick reply


----------



## ladybaby78

Item: YSL large Roady hobo blue
Seller: *garmentsnthings*
Item number: 251005646098
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...=270920613966&ps=63&clkid=6683385011849706849


please authenticate.  thanks!


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item: YSL large Roady hobo blue
> Seller: *garmentsnthings*
> Item number: 251005646098
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...=270920613966&ps=63&clkid=6683385011849706849
> 
> 
> please authenticate. thanks!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## BagCandy

Question about YSL Chyc Flap Bag size medium

Hi!

I'm a content new owner of a Chyc flap bag. 
The question that rised viewing others flap bags is:

Is the inner side of the flap same leather than outside (mine is in black textured leather) or should it be softer leather? In my bag the flap has leather lining inside.. 

You can see listing here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180818257240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Everything from the codes to quality seems to match the real thing. Just wanted to make sure everything is ok


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Hi!! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I'm bummed bc I saw it cheaper on sale @ YSL NYC this winter, but passed on it.  My fault! Not familiar with seller. Thanks!

Item: YSL Sac Hobo Opium
Listing: 330695096583
Seller: Land of Ozzzz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-Yves-S...H_Handbags&hash=item4cfef6b907#ht_1419wt_1200

Thanks so much!


----------



## ReneH

Hello, I am usually in the H forum but I am considering adding a YSL bag to my collection.  I am not that familiar with YSL so would you please authenticate this for me.  

Item YSL Muse
Listing 251006689674
Seller showjumpers_closet ( Feedback Score Of 493) 100% Positive feedback
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251006689674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you for your help - Rene


----------



## vesna

mamaluvsbags said:


> Hi!! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I'm bummed bc I saw it cheaper on sale @ YSL NYC this winter, but passed on it. My fault! Not familiar with seller. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Sac Hobo Opium
> Listing: 330695096583
> Seller: Land of Ozzzz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-Yves-S...H_Handbags&hash=item4cfef6b907#ht_1419wt_1200
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

ReneH said:


> Hello, I am usually in the H forum but I am considering adding a YSL bag to my collection. I am not that familiar with YSL so would you please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item YSL Muse
> Listing 251006689674
> Seller showjumpers_closet ( Feedback Score Of 493) 100% Positive feedback
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251006689674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help - Rene


 
looks good to me....*bubbleoba*, what do you think?


----------



## mamaluvsbags

vesna said:


> looks good



thanks, Vesna!!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

ReneH said:


> Hello, I am usually in the H forum but I am considering adding a YSL bag to my collection.  I am not that familiar with YSL so would you please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item YSL Muse
> Listing 251006689674
> Seller showjumpers_closet ( Feedback Score Of 493) 100% Positive feedback
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251006689674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help - Rene



I think the the details look good. One photo of the whole bag shape threw me off a little, but I think it's the angle of the photo. Hardware and serial are authentic.


----------



## Marly

This is my first YSL bag and there is a return policy, so wanted the experts weigh in on the authenticity!

Item:	YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Mint Black Perforated Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 380413069077
Seller:carolesminiatures
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/380413069077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The inside snaps and outside screws are plain with no lettering or logos.

I added a picture the serial number on the back which is hard to capture on my iPhone. The number is: 233621 213317 The "made in itay" below that is all in lower case letters.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Marly said:


> This is my first YSL bag and there is a return policy, so wanted the experts weigh in on the authenticity!
> 
> Item:    YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Mint Black Perforated Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 380413069077
> Seller:carolesminiatures
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/380413069077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The inside snaps and outside screws are plain with no lettering or logos.
> 
> I added a picture the serial number on the back which is hard to capture on my iPhone. The number is: 233621 213317 The "made in itay" below that is all in lower case letters.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



It's authentic. The serial match the perforated roady. Is it a medium?


----------



## Marly

bubbleloba said:


> It's authentic. The serial match the perforated roady. Is it a medium?



Yes.

Thank you! So good to know...


----------



## elizabeth.b.e

Item: YSL Muse
Seller: Me!

I purchased a YSL Muse a few years ago from a consignment shop, and now I'm ready to part with it. I was getting ready to list it on eBay and decided to google the code inside the bag and discovered that it pulled up a few Tribute totes. Is this typical? The code inside the bag is: 177737-491403

The numbers on the original paper tag read:
2007 1 177737 C6D0G     179

The bag feels and looks great, I'm just not able to find any information on the code inside the bag being duplicated. Thanks!


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate the following bag? I purchased it but the zippers look odd because they do not have the stripe notches on the back. Does that matter? Many thanks for your help!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Medium Easy' Patent Tote Black Handbag
Listing: 130654225449
Seller: voguenow10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130654225449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

elizabeth.b.e said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Seller: Me!
> 
> I purchased a YSL Muse a few years ago from a consignment shop, and now I'm ready to part with it. I was getting ready to list it on eBay and decided to google the code inside the bag and discovered that it pulled up a few Tribute totes. Is this typical? The code inside the bag is: 177737-491403
> 
> The numbers on the original paper tag read:
> 2007 1 177737 C6D0G     179
> 
> The bag feels and looks great, I'm just not able to find any information on the code inside the bag being duplicated. Thanks!



Can you post more photos. From the tags, this is definitely not a muse.


----------



## elizabeth.b.e

bubbleloba said:


> Can you post more photos. From the tags, this is definitely not a muse.




Whoops - sorry! I meant the Tribute tote - not Muse.


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, could someone please let me know if this bag i just purchased is authentic? Many thanks for your help! 

Item: YSL Muse Two Blue Handbag Leather Croc Print
Listing: 300673052212
Seller: joan32842
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300673052212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## joolsie.petunia

Hi there. Can someone please advise if the below is authentic? I wasn't able to find any history on this style so I'm not sure if it's even real or not. Thank you!

Item: Oversized Muse Ponyhair
Listing Number: 120857389489
Seller: bellobello2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12085738948...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1361
Comments: Please help and let me know if this is authentic!


----------



## ihsu

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate? Thanks!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER BAG
Listing: 200721752189
Seller: danae24
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200721752189


----------



## kalina222

Dear ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this YSL?
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Purse
Listing Numberoes not have
Sellerrivate Blog
Link:http://weallarefashionvictims.blogspot.com/2012/03/poseta-yves-saint-laurent.html


----------



## bubbleloba

joolsie.petunia said:


> Hi there. Can someone please advise if the below is authentic? I wasn't able to find any history on this style so I'm not sure if it's even real or not. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Oversized Muse Ponyhair
> Listing Number: 120857389489
> Seller: bellobello2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12085738948...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1361
> Comments: Please help and let me know if this is authentic!



More photos are needed--lock/key, zipper pull, serial number tag inside the bag, and the paper tag if the seller still has it. YSL does use ponyhair on their bags, but more info/photos are needed in order to authenticate this.


----------



## bubbleloba

ihsu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE PATENT CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER BAG
> Listing: 200721752189
> Seller: danae24
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200721752189



This is a fake! Definitely stay away from this listing.


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, I apologize if I am not supposed to re-post but it looks like I may have been lost in the shuffle. Can someone please advise if the below bags are authentic? Thanks so much!  

Item: YSL Muse Two Blue Handbag Leather Croc Print
Listing: 300673052212
Seller: joan32842
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Medium Easy' Patent Tote Black Handbag
Listing: 130654225449
Seller: voguenow10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mlh223

Yves Saint Laurent Slate Blue Leather Muse Tote W/Dustbag
390396040481
celebrityowned
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390396040481?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kt119

Hi ladies, newbie here...i would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this ostrich muse for me please! Thanks so much.

Name: yves saint lauren Medium muse ostrich leather guaranteed authentic $3800
Seller: showjumpers_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251006689674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_613wt_922


----------



## joolsie.petunia

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE DOME TOTE IVORY, LARGE
Listing: 220967485230
Seller: *debwilcock* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Dome-Tote-Ivory-Large-/220967485230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372b03f2e

Thank you ladies for your help and expertise.


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, could someone please let me know if this bag i just purchased is authentic? Many thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two Blue Handbag Leather Croc Print
> Listing: 300673052212
> Seller: joan32842
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300673052212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
please post the photo of the bck of leather tag and middle metal foot, as well as under the zipper head logo


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Medium Easy' Patent Tote Black Handbag
> Listing: 130654225449
> Seller: voguenow10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
looks good but I would like to see under zipper pull logo as well as the paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

Kt119 said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here...i would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this ostrich muse for me please! Thanks so much.
> 
> Name: yves saint lauren Medium muse ostrich leather guaranteed authentic $3800
> Seller: showjumpers_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251006689674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_613wt_922


 
looks good *Kt119*


----------



## vesna

joolsie.petunia said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE DOME TOTE IVORY, LARGE
> Listing: 220967485230
> Seller: *debwilcock*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Dome-Tote-Ivory-Large-/220967485230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372b03f2e
> 
> Thank you ladies for your help and expertise.


 
this is a fake bag, *Bubbleoba* authenticated it earlier, please stay away from this listing


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Slate Blue Leather Muse Tote W/Dustbag
> 390396040481
> celebrityowned
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390396040481?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

kalina222 said:


> Dear ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this YSL?
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Purse
> Listing Numberoes not have
> Sellerrivate Blog
> Link:http://weallarefashionvictims.blogspot.com/2012/03/poseta-yves-saint-laurent.html


 
sorry, I am not familiar with this style


----------



## vesna

joolsie.petunia said:


> Hi there. Can someone please advise if the below is authentic? I wasn't able to find any history on this style so I'm not sure if it's even real or not. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Oversized Muse Ponyhair
> Listing Number: 120857389489
> Seller: bellobello2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12085738948...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1361
> Comments: Please help and let me know if this is authentic!


 
seems OK, I would like to see the lock and key, as well as under zipper head logo

I would worry about shedding, and ask for more pics of the bag, more detailed


----------



## joolsie.petunia

vesna said:


> seems OK, I would like to see the lock and key, as well as under zipper head logo
> 
> I would worry about shedding, and ask for more pics of the bag, more detailed



Thank you! I will be getting more pictures sometime today from the seller, and I will post them for you experts to review.


----------



## joolsie.petunia

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag, *Bubbleoba* authenticated it earlier, please stay away from this listing



Hi Vesna - It looks like the wrong link was posted for some reason. Please see the correct one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_3595wt_1395

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

joolsie.petunia said:


> Hi Vesna - It looks like the wrong link was posted for some reason. Please see the correct one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_3595wt_1395
> 
> Thank you!


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## shopstyle

Hi!
Could you please help me authenticate this YSL?
item:Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle du Jour Patent Leather Tote
Listing Number:150770558402
seller:asjourb
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150770558402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thank you


----------



## kalina222

vesna said:


> sorry, I am not familiar with this style


Thank you! I'm not sure either. But I do like it...


----------



## mlh223

YSL Large Navy Blue Patent Belle de Jour Clutch NWT
251011293988
sky276
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251011293988&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ihsu

Thank you! 





bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake! Definitely stay away from this listing.


----------



## ilovekitty

Item:Yves Saint Lauret YSL Brown TRIBUTE Platform T-strap Open Toe Shoes Heels 37.5 Listing Number:130658826226
Seller:Link:cedar-springs
Comments: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130658826226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

PLEASE HELP!! TIA


----------



## ilovekitty

mlh223 said:


> ysl large navy blue patent belle de jour clutch nwt
> 251011293988
> sky276
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=251011293988&sspagename=adme:x:rtq:us:1123


 
I was looking into this one also.it seems the seller has good feedback on other designer goods and all the clutch details are right..I think this is real.


----------



## ilovekitty

Sorry i know i posted shoes.I posted them in the shoe thread and no one has got back to me and i may just buy them...thank you


----------



## vesna

shopstyle said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me authenticate this YSL?
> item:Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle du Jour Patent Leather Tote
> Listing Number:150770558402
> seller:asjourb
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150770558402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Thank you


 
all YSL details look good to me


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL Large Navy Blue Patent Belle de Jour Clutch NWT
> 251011293988
> sky276
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251011293988&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
looks great


----------



## vesna

ilovekitty said:


> Sorry i know i posted shoes.I posted them in the shoe thread and no one has got back to me and i may just buy them...thank you


 
sometimes *Dallas *sees the posts here and responds


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> looks great


 
Good.  I bought it after the first response.  Then, I was wondering if that was an authenticator who responded, so I am glad you responded too!


----------



## chicagogal09

vesna said:


> please post the photo of the bck of leather tag and middle metal foot, as well as under the zipper head logo



Thanks for your help! These photos are here: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/handbags/?action=view&current=011.jpg

Thanks again. I want to leave the seller positive feedback but need to know it is authentic first ^_^


----------



## chicagogal09

vesna said:


> looks good but I would like to see under zipper pull logo as well as the paper tag with serial number



Thanks for your help! Additional photos here: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...gogal09/handbags/?action=view&current=004.jpg


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Thanks for your help! These photos are here: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd400/chicagogal09/handbags/?action=view&current=011.jpg
> 
> Thanks again. I want to leave the seller positive feedback but need to know it is authentic first ^_^


 
perfect


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Good. I bought it after the first response. Then, I was wondering if that was an authenticator who responded, so I am glad you responded too!


 
great clutch indeed, congrats !!!!


----------



## vesna

kalina222 said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure either. But I do like it...


 
YSL details look good, I like it too Kalina


----------



## chicagogal09

vesna said:


> perfect



I take that to mean it is authentic ^_^
Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> I take that to mean it is authentic ^_^
> Thanks so much for your help!!


 
yes, yes, it means it is authentic, sorry


----------



## ihsu

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate? Thanks!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribute Bag Sac Metropolis Tote EUC!
Listing: 290680693039
Seller: corriec5 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290680693039


----------



## vesna

ihsu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribute Bag Sac Metropolis Tote EUC!
> Listing: 290680693039
> Seller: corriec5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290680693039


 
looks authentic *ihsu*


----------



## ihsu

vesna said:


> looks authentic *ihsu*



Thanks!!


----------



## joolsie.petunia

Hi there. Can you please authenticate this? Thanks!

Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT Ivory Leather Muse Gold Tone Hardware Tote Handbag
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item #: 380418021399
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags&hash=item5892ae5817#ht_2519wt_1344


----------



## ynz

Item: YSL bracelet 
Seller: private seller
Pictures: attached
Additional information: sorry I don't know ic you guys can do private seller items please help me take a look at this bracelet!! Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

joolsie.petunia said:


> Hi there. Can you please authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Title: YVES SAINT LAURENT Ivory Leather Muse Gold Tone Hardware Tote Handbag
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item #: 380418021399
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...H_Handbags&hash=item5892ae5817#ht_2519wt_1344


 

authentic, I bought many high end bags from Linda's and it is always authentic, click on 'condition" , she describes everything well


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> Item: YSL bracelet
> Seller: private seller
> Pictures: attached
> Additional information: sorry I don't know ic you guys can do private seller items please help me take a look at this bracelet!! Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 1634288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634293


 
the details look authentic to me


----------



## ynz

vesna said:
			
		

> the details look authentic to me



Thanks!!


----------



## ynz

Item: YSL patent pink clutch
Seller: private seller
Pictures: as attached
Comments: please help me take a look at this! Thanks


----------



## airina666

Item: Red Patent BDJ clutch
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Shirise.com
Link: http://www.shirise.com/Yves-Saint-L...atent-Leather-Clutch/PAHKIDGOEKGMLHKJ/Product
Comments: Does this website sell authentic YSL? Many TIA!


----------



## naomi.feenstra

Item: YSL Muse, Tri Color, Special Edition. Mint!!! TPF
Listing number: 110835853683
Seller: farrah026 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110835853683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_708wt_932
Comments: Hi, i'm new to the purse forum!! can you please help me with this bag? is it authentic?


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> Item: YSL patent pink clutch
> Seller: private seller
> Pictures: as attached
> Comments: please help me take a look at this! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1634498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634504


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

airina666 said:


> Item: Red Patent BDJ clutch
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Shirise.com
> Link: http://www.shirise.com/Yves-Saint-L...atent-Leather-Clutch/PAHKIDGOEKGMLHKJ/Product
> Comments: Does this website sell authentic YSL? Many TIA!


 
yes it does, all authentic

if you are in doubt about any site, you can do a search in tPF with the name of the site, you will see if it is authentic or a scam


----------



## vesna

naomi.feenstra said:


> Item: YSL Muse, Tri Color, Special Edition. Mint!!! TPF
> Listing number: 110835853683
> Seller: farrah026
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110835853683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_708wt_932
> Comments: Hi, i'm new to the purse forum!! can you please help me with this bag? is it authentic?


 
hi and welsome !!!

it does look authentic, all the details are good, however you can always ask th seller about her name on tPF (she stated she is a member) and ask additional information...perhaps paper with serial number as well as a photo of a leather tag back with serial number to compare, that would be good to see


----------



## ynz

vesna said:
			
		

> looks authentic to me



thanks!! Again!!


----------



## kateholli

Hello YSL aficionados! 

I might need help with this:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220965282768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Can you tell me whether this Muse is "OFF" according to these very bad pictures? To me it looks as if it's authentic, but I am not an YSL expert!

Thanks a lot, 

kateholli


----------



## Kt119

vesna said:


> looks good *Kt119*



Thanks for the reply, appreciate your time!


----------



## flower4

Please authenticate this clutch. Thanks a lot!
Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Large Clutch in Red Patent Leather, NWT
Listing Number:130660818423
Seller:myrna2604
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13066081...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Comments: how much is the bdj clutch in the market now? And is this a large size? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

flower4 said:


> Please authenticate this clutch. Thanks a lot!
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Large Clutch in Red Patent Leather, NWT
> Listing Number:130660818423
> Seller:myrna2604
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13066081...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Comments: how much is the bdj clutch in the market now? And is this a large size? Thanks!


 
I would looke at YSL site for that as well as the size...also our reference library, I will look as well and get back to you


----------



## pwedited

Item: Collector's YSL brooch
Comments: I bought this a while back can someone confirm if it is authentic. It says: "le soin precurseur de la beaute" in french on the back. Any thoughts?


----------



## vesna

kateholli said:


> Hello YSL aficionados!
> 
> I might need help with this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/220965282768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Can you tell me whether this Muse is "OFF" according to these very bad pictures? To me it looks as if it's authentic, but I am not an YSL expert!
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> kateholli


 
it is not off at all, I would just like to see the zipper pull as well as zipper head from the bottom side where the logo is, and key/keys  for the lock


----------



## vesna

flower4 said:


> Please authenticate this clutch. Thanks a lot!
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Large Clutch in Red Patent Leather, NWT
> Listing Number:130660818423
> Seller:myrna2604
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13066081...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Comments: how much is the bdj clutch in the market now? And is this a large size? Thanks!


 

wow, this is crazy !!!!  $600 ???

here it is the link from YSL official site:

http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-produ...cts":{"203855AB80G":{"size":"U","color":"6013"

it is large

it would be cheaper to use some parcel forwarding service which would  buy it for you from YSL and ship it to you (I did that with cosmetic case)

*airina666* also found it on Shirise website (post #5326), I hope they have more than one

http://www.shirise.com/Yves-Saint-L...atent-Leather-Clutch/PAHKIDGOEKGMLHKJ/Product

I presume you are  from Australia, that is why I sent you these (you posted australian ebay add)


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> thanks!! Again!!


 


Kt119 said:


> Thanks for the reply, appreciate your time!


 
you are very welcome girls


----------



## Madstar1

vesna said:


> hi and welsome !!!
> 
> it does look authentic, all the details are good, however you can always ask th seller about her name on tPF (she stated she is a member) and ask additional information...perhaps paper with serial number as well as a photo of a leather tag back with serial number to compare, that would be good to see


 
I saw that auction and I thought it was fake. It has a pink bottom, blue handle and a blue tag. Didn't that color way only come wit a green handel blue bottom and pink ysl tag?

Just asking


----------



## vesna

Madstar1 said:


> I saw that auction and I thought it was fake. It has a pink bottom, blue handle and a blue tag. Didn't that color way only come wit a green handel blue bottom and pink ysl tag?
> 
> Just asking


 
the answer was for this bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



this is not the bag with pink bottom int the add which I opened, it was blue


----------



## hotmotha

Hi,

Authenticate this for me please..

Item: Authentic Preowned YSL clutch
Listing Number: 110836919211
Seller:woody_moody19
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...11&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_500wt_933

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

hotmotha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Authenticate this for me please..
> 
> Item: Authentic Preowned YSL clutch
> Listing Number: 110836919211
> Seller:woody_moody19
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...11&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_500wt_933
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## jen_sparro

Madstar1 said:


> I saw that auction and I thought it was fake. It has a pink bottom, blue handle and a blue tag. Didn't that color way only come wit a green handel blue bottom and pink ysl tag?
> 
> Just asking



The colourway you're thinking of *Madstar1* was released in 08, the bag posted in this auction was a later special release (2010/2011 I believe?), hence why it doesn't fit the colours you're thinking of


----------



## camomile89

hi authenticators, please help me with this muse

seller: hound_dog2007 
item: Classic YSL Muse Bag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17079871680...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

thank youuuu!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

camomile89 said:


> hi authenticators, please help me with this muse
> 
> seller: hound_dog2007
> item: Classic YSL Muse Bag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17079871680...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> thank youuuu!!!



Please ask the seller for a clearer photo of the serial number tag, and also photos of the lock/key as well as the zipper pulls.


----------



## flower4

Item:YSL Large Metallic Bronze Belle de Jour Clutch NWT 
Listing Number:251014999701
Seller:sky276
Link:http://myworld.ebay.com.au/sky276/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Comments:
Please authenticate this clutch. And Is it a large size one please? What year of production?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

flower4 said:


> Item:YSL Large Metallic Bronze Belle de Jour Clutch NWT
> Listing Number:251014999701
> Seller:sky276
> Link:http://myworld.ebay.com.au/sky276/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> Comments:
> Please authenticate this clutch. And Is it a large size one please? What year of production?
> Thanks a lot!


 
It looks good to me, it is a medium, I do not know the year of production

this is the working link

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Larg...701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a71a8ee95


----------



## jpg0150

Hi there! I would be very grateful if you could give me your opinion on these, as they are my first Tribtoo purchase (I finally caved, lol), and I am in love with the finish on them. I appreciate your time and response, thank you in advance!

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE CROC EMBOSSED PUMP HEELS SZ:40 / 9 US
Listing Number:160744234232
Seller: Fashionmusic101
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160744234232
Comments:


----------



## sassy702

I am so excited to have won these. Before I pay can you please tell me if they are authentic. Thank you!!

Item: Stunning YSL green tribute platform heels 35.5
Listing number: 200724241886
Seller: evil_dove 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072424188...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1998wt_932


----------



## Marcaine

hi, can anyone tell me if this YSL muse bag is authentic.


Item: YSL large Muse- Taupe Patent Leather
Listing Number:270935459397
seller: 73tigertiger
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15030645

thank you!


----------



## vesna

Marcaine said:


> hi, can anyone tell me if this YSL muse bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL large Muse- Taupe Patent Leather
> Listing Number:270935459397
> seller: 73tigertiger
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15030645
> 
> thank you!


 
so far all is good, but I would like to see inner tag front and back with serial number to make sure everything is fine


----------



## marbella8

sassy702 said:


> I am so excited to have won these. Before I pay can you please tell me if they are authentic. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Stunning YSL green tribute platform heels 35.5
> Listing number: 200724241886
> Seller: evil_dove
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072424188...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1998wt_932



Yep, look authentic, but when you get them, post a photo of the YSL on the insole, and the size, numbers on the inside of the straps, so we can be more thorough.


----------



## sassy702

Will do, thank you!!



marbella8 said:


> Yep, look authentic, but when you get them, post a photo of the YSL on the insole, and the size, numbers on the inside of the straps, so we can be more thorough.


----------



## jpg0150

jpg0150 said:


> Hi there! I would be very grateful if you could give me your opinion on these, as they are my first Tribtoo purchase (I finally caved, lol), and I am in love with the finish on them. I appreciate your time and response, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE CROC EMBOSSED PUMP HEELS SZ:40 / 9 US
> Listing Number:160744234232
> Seller: Fashionmusic101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160744234232
> Comments:


 
Hi there, I recieved the shoes today, and seller has good return policy, please take a look at the additional pictures I have taken if you will. Again, thank you in advance for your time!

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/need authenticated/ysl shoes/


----------



## jen_sparro

To anyone who bought this bag or looked at this auction, this bag is *FAKE!!!* 
Item: YSL Muse Two Multicolour
Seller: christfollowerx
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...S:AU:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1058wt_1080


----------



## BagistaBaby

jpg0150 said:


> Hi there, I recieved the shoes today, and seller has good return policy, please take a look at the additional pictures I have taken if you will. Again, thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/need authenticated/ysl shoes/





Nice pumps! hope they are real


----------



## Trunte

Hi guys!

I was wondering if you could please authenticate this YSL muse two before i place my final bid.

trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-muse-two-taske-ysls-hypede-it-taske-i-ny-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...y-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...y-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-muse-two-taske-ysls-hypede-it-taske-i-ny-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-muse-two-taske-ysls-hypede-it-taske-i-ny-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-muse-two-taske-ysls-hypede-it-taske-i-ny-stand-skal/25357117?forum=111&road=my_items

Thank you.


----------



## stellaas

YSL LARGE BLACK PATENT BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
ITEM: YSL LARGE BLACK PATENT BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
SELLER: *herefordeals2011*
ITEM: 220964762337LINK: (previously before ended) http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...agename=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Hi, i'm new here and to ysl. i bought this off an ebay auction. i dont know why i was quick to decide. now i'm worried whether it's the real deal or not 
please help, i really appreciate it.

thank you!


----------



## vesna

stellaas said:


> YSL LARGE BLACK PATENT BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
> ITEM: YSL LARGE BLACK PATENT BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
> SELLER: *herefordeals2011*
> ITEM: 220964762337LINK: (previously before ended) http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...agename=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm new here and to ysl. i bought this off an ebay auction. i dont know why i was quick to decide. now i'm worried whether it's the real deal or not
> please help, i really appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!


 
Hi, did you get it yet? Can you make some more photos? is satin dust bag having prominent light YSL or it is the light, it is supposed to be hardly seen in normal light, but flash would make it like in the photo

the serial number seems OK, and YSL logo, leather seems ok at first glance

once you get it, post some more photos, especially if ay paper tags with serial number come with it

*can anyone who has Belle de Jour clutch see if it looks OK, please ?*


----------



## vesna

jen_sparro said:


> To anyone who bought this bag or looked at this auction, this bag is *FAKE!!!*
> Item: YSL Muse Two Multicolour
> Seller: christfollowerx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...S:AU:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1058wt_1080


 

Jen, you are with us !!!  Yeee, thanks for this


----------



## stellaas

vesna said:


> Hi, did you get it yet? Can you make some more photos? is satin dust bag having prominent light YSL or it is the light, it is supposed to be hardly seen in normal light, but flash would make it like in the photo
> 
> the serial number seems OK, and YSL logo, leather seems ok at first glance
> 
> once you get it, post some more photos, especially if ay paper tags with serial number come with it
> 
> *can anyone who has Belle de Jour clutch see if it looks OK, please ?*



hi,
yes it's with me (fortunately or unfortunately, i'm not sure)
here are some more pics.
the card (the square one looks unusual) and when i asked the seller for/whether he should have the serial # on paper or leather swatch, he replied not that i know of or had of it. i'm not going to quickly judge, i'm not sure if he genuinely doesn't know about it or faking it. 

i hope i can be assured soon (don't mean to be pushy) i'm just worried i guess  was thinking if i have to get my money back i have to do it fast or asap.


----------



## vesna

stellaas said:


> hi,
> yes it's with me (fortunately or unfortunately, i'm not sure)
> here are some more pics.
> the card (the square one looks unusual) and when i asked the seller for/whether he should have the serial # on paper or leather swatch, he replied not that i know of or had of it. i'm not going to quickly judge, i'm not sure if he genuinely doesn't know about it or faking it.
> 
> i hope i can be assured soon (don't mean to be pushy) i'm just worried i guess  was thinking if i have to get my money back i have to do it fast or asap.


 
you are not pushy, but I can not see anything wrong here, besides perhaps the light giving the impression of wrong dust bag, however, it is extremely hard to photograph satin YSL dustbag...purse looks fine to me...I am hoping for some help from girls who own it, I can say about the details and serial numbers, signatures etc etc, all that looks OK

the same is in this post where  authentic clutch is shown and a dustbag which looks the same

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/my-new-belle-du-jour-clutch-738358.html


----------



## stellaas

vesna said:


> you are not pushy, but I can not see anything wrong here, besides perhaps the light giving the impression of wrong dust bag, however, it is extremely hard to photograph satin YSL dustbag...purse looks fine to me...I am hoping for some help from girls who own it, I can say about the details and serial numbers, signatures etc etc, all that looks OK
> 
> the same is in this post where  authentic clutch is shown and a dustbag which looks the same
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/my-new-belle-du-jour-clutch-738358.html



Hi Vesna,

You're life saver! Thank you 
So I shouldn't worry one bit should I? Cos I see others authencity cards are all rectangles, and the one I was given was a rectangle and a square. I guess I should not worry too much about it should I? The biggest bummer is that they don't have ysl official store here in australia ..  so there's no real way to make sure than this purseblog which I'm super grateful for!


----------



## Beccanolan

Hi ladies! I usually lurk around the Mulberry thread, but I saw these shoes and fell in love! I wonder if you'd be able to take a look at them?

Item: 'Stunning YSL's slingbacks'
Listing Number: 270933130842
Seller: zarzi1234 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270933130...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


Thank you so much!! x


----------



## vesna

stellaas said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> You're life saver! Thank you
> So I shouldn't worry one bit should I? Cos I see others authencity cards are all rectangles, and the one I was given was a rectangle and a square. I guess I should not worry too much about it should I? The biggest bummer is that they don't have ysl official store here in australia ..  so there's no real way to make sure than this purseblog which I'm super grateful for!


 
there is a small square tag but rectangular one with serial number is not shown here at all...I am not saying we should not worry a bit, but that I can not see any faults yet, however once you receive it we will analyze other pics from you and se if all is OK...I do not see anything wrong at this point

I have the same problem in Canada

not only with YSL but also with jewlery line from Australia I fell deeply in love (ManiaMania) which I can only buy from Australian ebay of Shopobop and ManiaMania directly for double price due to customs and postage fees (((


----------



## nl_td_01

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Pump Tribute Shoes 37
Listing Number: 290685331471
Seller:2502annie
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/29068533147...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1215


----------



## stellaas

vesna said:


> there is a small square tag but rectangular one with serial number is not shown here at all...I am not saying we should not worry a bit, but that I can not see any faults yet, however once you receive it we will analyze other pics from you and se if all is OK...I do not see anything wrong at this point
> 
> I have the same problem in Canada
> 
> not only with YSL but also with jewlery line from Australia I fell deeply in love (ManiaMania) which I can only buy from Australian ebay of Shopobop and ManiaMania directly for double price due to customs and postage fees (((



Hi Vesna,

It's with me alreay, and there's all to it  the seller doesn't have the card with the serial #, this is all to it  what should I do? I'm getting super worried at this point. Yea, the fact that our resources  are limited (with some stores unavailable) is annoying isn't it


----------



## vesna

stellaas said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> It's with me alreay, and there's all to it  the seller doesn't have the card with the serial #, this is all to it  what should I do? I'm getting super worried at this point. Yea, the fact that our resources are limited (with some stores unavailable) is annoying isn't it


 
OK, now, how does the patent feel? It is supposed to be grainy very nice to touch, not rigid and shiny but really sophisticated patent,,,stitches, are they nicely done? satin is luxurious inside, real thing is really recognizable from the fake in hand , is satin bag black with YSL seen well only under an angle, or YSL sticks out as white?


----------



## yinggirl43

it's anyone can help me to Authenticate this YSL handbag please....


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> it's anyone can help me to Authenticate this YSL handbag please....


 
hi, I do not see any link or photo attached, please give us the link to the auction or photos of the bag if it is with you..cheers, Vesna


----------



## yinggirl43

Item:YSL Black Leather Ruched Shoulder Bag

Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: hi , I bought this bag in out let online web brandalley , I know they sell authentic things . i have make many order with them, but its first time order handbag..  just make sure ....
I have take the picture for this bag , and the dust bag it's Double cloth White and  black....


View attachment 1646507




View attachment 1646508




View attachment 1646509




View attachment 1646510




View attachment 1646511




View attachment 1646514




View attachment 1646515


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> Item:YSL Black Leather Ruched Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: hi , I bought this bag in out let online web brandalley , I know they sell authentic things . i have make many order with them, but its first time order handbag.. just make sure ....
> I have take the picture for this bag , and the dust bag it's Double cloth White and black....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646515


 
photos do not show for me, maybe it is my computer, I don't know, I will try later from laptop, in the meantime try to upload from site with no password or manage attachment function here (I believe you did that, but it just shows text in my view)

do not despair though, it requires a bit of messing with attachment sizes and formats to do it so that it is visible fine


----------



## stellaas

vesna said:


> OK, now, how does the patent feel? It is supposed to be grainy very nice to touch, not rigid and shiny but really sophisticated patent,,,stitches, are they nicely done? satin is luxurious inside, real thing is really recognizable from the fake in hand , is satin bag black with YSL seen well only under an angle, or YSL sticks out as white?



Hi Vesna,

I do have to admit the patent leather does feel grainy, and the stitching is nicely done. The satin looks very visible only from some angles and when picture taken by flash. My biggest worry is the lettering of the serial #, the others look rounder than the one I have, and there's a dot in between the two sets of #. Any thoughts?TIA !


----------



## vesna

stellaas said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I do have to admit the patent leather does feel grainy, and the stitching is nicely done. The satin looks very visible only from some angles and when picture taken by flash. My biggest worry is the lettering of the serial #, the others look rounder than the one I have, and there's a dot in between the two sets of #. Any thoughts?TIA !


 
that was confusing me too, I wanted sharper pics of letters and numbers, regular YSL numbers are rounded (especially 2 and 7), and number has a dot between two sets, from your photo I thought I saw a dot, but there is no dot ? Very often YSL is inconsistent with numbers and letters...mombasa is a terrible case of it, but Easy has differences in signatures as well....I do not know Belle De Jour that well to judge, all I see is that the digits are different...satin bag looks OK


----------



## yinggirl43

vesna said:
			
		

> photos do not show for me, maybe it is my computer, I don't know, I will try later from laptop, in the meantime try to upload from site with no password or manage attachment function here (I believe you did that, but it just shows text in my view)
> 
> do not despair though, it requires a bit of messing with attachment sizes and formats to do it so that it is visible fine



Sorry, I'm new to here , I may have do some worry when I send message ...


----------



## yinggirl43

yinggirl43 said:
			
		

> Item:YSL Black Leather Ruched Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: hi , I bought this bag in out let online web brandalley , I know they sell authentic things . i have make many order with them, but its first time order handbag..  just make sure ....
> I have take the picture for this bag , and the dust bag it's Double cloth White and  black....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 this picture it's copy from they web ...
And I have take the Following picture


----------



## yinggirl43

Item: YSL Beige/Black Oversized Leather
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: can anyone can help me authentic this YSL handbag  .


----------



## MJbb

Item: YSL Muse Two

Can someone help me on this muse purse? I received those photos from the seller and hopefully they are satisfactory for authenticity purpose. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## yinggirl43

Item: YSL Beige/Black Oversized Leather
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: please can help me authentic this YSL handbag  as well , thank you very much


----------



## miss.anastasia

hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this bag
item number - 251016406019
seller - lumia305
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a71be6403#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> Item: YSL Beige/Black Oversized Leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: please can help me authentic this YSL handbag  as well , thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647679


----------



## vesna

MJbb said:


> Item: YSL Muse Two
> 
> Can someone help me on this muse purse? I received those photos from the seller and hopefully they are satisfactory for authenticity purpose. Thanks a lot!!



please ask for the photos of serial number on the back of inner leather tag and under zipper head side with a logo, also bottom central metal foot


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> View attachment 1647495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture it's copy from they web ...
> And I have take the Following picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647510



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

miss.anastasia said:


> hello, ladies, please help me to authenticate this bag
> item number - 251016406019
> seller - lumia305
> link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a71be6403#ht_500wt_1287



hi, we need photos of the inner leather tag front and back with serial number, also if any papers are with the bag, or a dust bag


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> Item: YSL Beige/Black Oversized Leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: can anyone can help me authentic this YSL handbag  .



no photos are attached here


----------



## yinggirl43

vesna said:
			
		

> looks authentic to me



Thanks , and I have check this web , they said this it's good web sit , and they only sell authentic things....  Thank you very much


----------



## sassy702

Purchased these when I originally posted you said authentic but asked me to post additional pictures to confirm. Please tell me if these are indeed authentic, thanks!!

Item: Stunning YSL green tribute platform heels 35.5
Seller:evil_dove
Number: 200724241886
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072424188...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1998wt_932

Additional pics: http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/YSL/


----------



## vesna

yinggirl43 said:


> Thanks , and I have check this web , they said this it's good web sit , and they only sell authentic things.... Thank you very much


 
that is what I do too, whenever I see a website I do not know whether to trust, I search it on tPF


----------



## MJbb

vesna said:


> please ask for the photos of serial number on the back of inner leather tag and under zipper head side with a logo, also bottom central metal foot



Here are more photos.  Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag Oversized XL tote
180843425463
andersen112 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180843425463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Color looks funny, right?  I just don't know if I should bid, so I need your help please.  Thanks.


----------



## Jahpson

Item: YSL Rive Gauche jacket
Listing Number: 220976383966
Seller: krtoshaughnessy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220976383966#ht_500wt_898
Comments:
Wanted to know if this is authentic. Thanks guys


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag Oversized XL tote
> 180843425463
> andersen112
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180843425463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Color looks funny, right?  I just don't know if I should bid, so I need your help please.  Thanks.



Looks promising so far. Please ask the seller for close ups of the zipper pull (metal hardware) as well as the lock and key. And I would like to see the front of the paper tag (where serial number and type are printed) if it's available.


----------



## magdi

bubbleloba said:


> Looks promising so far. Please ask the seller for close ups of the zipper pull (metal hardware) as well as the lock and key. And I would like to see the front of the paper tag (where serial number and type are printed) if it's available.



http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_005_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/122306937001_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/005_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/006_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/006_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/325667464008_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

*- andersen112*


----------



## magdi

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_005_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/004_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/003_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/1290245693002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_020_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
 
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_021_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

andersen112-Magdi


----------



## bubbleloba

magdi said:


> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_005_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/004_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/003_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/1290245693002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_020_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_021_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> andersen112-Magdi



Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

magdi said:


> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_005_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/004_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/003_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/1290245693002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_002_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_020_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120321/ysl_021_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
> 
> andersen112-Magdi



Please do follow authentication form to enable others to search for the listing and avoid duplicate postings! Thanks!


----------



## magdi

bubbleloba said:


> Please do follow authentication form to enable others to search for the listing and avoid duplicate postings! Thanks!



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## vesna

MJbb said:


> Here are more photos. Thanks a lot for your help!


 
Hi, all looks weel, however, I have older style Muse II, two of them and both have middle foot engraved with YSL. I have not seen newer one IRL with rounded feet. What is the engraving on the underside of zipper head (not pull), is that possible to see? I am sorry for all this because Muse II is heavily faked bag, and very hard to authenticate.


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! Can you tell from these pictures if this bag is ok? I have requested more pictures, but no response yet. Thanks in advance. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent dark brown leather pleated Hobo handbag
Item no: 110845110592
Seller: davide179nyc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110845110592#ht_594wt_1270


----------



## MJbb

vesna said:


> Hi, all looks weel, however, I have older style Muse II, two of them and both have middle foot engraved with YSL. I have not seen newer one IRL with rounded feet. What is the engraving on the underside of zipper head (not pull), is that possible to see? I am sorry for all this because Muse II is heavily faked bag, and very hard to authenticate.


 
Thank you so much Vesna! I have purchased the purse and I will post more photos when it arrives for your opinion.  Thanks!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello Yves Saint Laurent Loves,

Could you please Look at this bag. 

Item: ysl Black multy
Number: 130663849163
Seller: christo1900
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13066384916...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_546wt_922

Thanks you


----------



## vesna

MJbb said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! I have purchased the purse and I will post more photos when it arrives for your opinion. Thanks!!


 great, post photos as soon as you get it


----------



## vesna

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello Yves Saint Laurent Loves,
> 
> Could you please Look at this bag.
> 
> Item: ysl Black multy
> Number: 130663849163
> Seller: christo1900
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13066384916...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_546wt_922
> 
> Thanks you


 
all details look good


----------



## mary123

Item name: YSL straight jeans
Link:U/A
Seller:U/A
Item number:U/A

 I just brought this pair of jeans, but i am really doubt about the authenticity it. i take some clear pics about it for experts. thx so much for ur help!!
One reason is its not in standard Italian sizing scale like one of my other ysl jeans from boutique did, the other is the pour homme..should not be jeans line?


----------



## Ilovemiau

vesna said:
			
		

> all details look good



Thanks VESNA. Wow you are quick. I appreciate your help. 
I just recieved 2 more pics of the serialnumber. 

Could you please Check them.The One in the auction are lil Bit blurry. 
Sorry but i just want to Double Check it. 
May i ASK you is the multy bag a Good everyday bag. I have 2 roady bags & to be honest they are pretty but Too Big for me


----------



## vesna

Ilovemiau said:


> Thanks VESNA. Wow you are quick. I appreciate your help.
> I just recieved 2 more pics of the serialnumber.
> 
> Could you please Check them.The One in the auction are lil Bit blurry.
> Sorry but i just want to Double Check it.
> May i ASK you is the multy bag a Good everyday bag. I have 2 roady bags & to be honest they are pretty but Too Big for me


 
this looks authentic to me

I have a roady, love it dearly, BUT it is sooo big. I can fit a lot in it, but it does not look nice when it is full. It is a strange bag. It looks best when it is barely having anything in it and it is so big that you can pack the house into it.

I believe that multy is really more functional and looks very sleek even when full (in a full roady, you can find nothing at all, black hole of the bags...and again, leather on mine is so pretty that I would never part with it


----------



## Ilovemiau

vesna said:
			
		

> this looks authentic to me
> 
> I have a roady, love it dearly, BUT it is sooo big. I can fit a lot in it, but it does not look nice when it is full. It is a strange bag. It looks best when it is barely having anything in it and it is so big that you can pack the house into it.
> 
> I believe that multy is really more functional and looks very sleek even when full (in a full roady, you can find nothing at all, black hole of the bags...and again, leather on mine is so pretty that I would never part with it



Thanks VESNA 

You know whatt i m talking about. I have a red leather & a Black Patent. Its like a Big Big Black hole. You are right its sooo pretty when its Almost Empty. When its full i Cant find Anything. This is why i dont use them but Look at them Most of the Time. 

Thanks for your opinion on the multy. I m going to buy it. 

Have a wonderful Night &  again.


----------



## mary123

mary123 said:


> Item name: YSL straight jeans
> Link:U/A
> Seller:U/A
> Item number:U/A
> 
> I just brought this pair of jeans, but i am really doubt about the authenticity it. i take some clear pics about it for experts. thx so much for ur help!!
> One reason is its not in standard Italian sizing scale like one of my other ysl jeans from boutique did, the other is the pour homme..should not be jeans line?



may be I got skipped? plz help,thx sooooo much


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! Can you tell from these pictures if this bag is ok? I have requested more pictures, but no response yet. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent dark brown leather pleated Hobo handbag
> Item no: 110845110592
> Seller: davide179nyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110845110592#ht_594wt_1270



I think you missed me... The seller has now emailed me more pictures, you'll find them here:

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/ysl-pleated-hobo-bag.html#comment

Comment: do you know the model name of this bag? And do you know if the bow is removable and if the strap is adjustable?

Thanks in advance. You guys are great!


----------



## vesna

mary123 said:


> may be I got skipped? plz help,thx sooooo much


 
no, sorry *mary*, if there is no one who would know anything about the item, we are missing an answer...I would not know about YSl wardrobe...we are just a bunch that loves YSL, certain bags, jewlery...every one of us have multiple items of a particular sort and we give advice as good as we know. It is not a professional authenticating site, tPF is not that at all..I am so sorry, however, if anyone knows anything will chip in

try posting in wardrobe forum as well  and good luck


----------



## vesna

karoline_88 said:


> I think you missed me... The seller has now emailed me more pictures, you'll find them here:
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/ysl-pleated-hobo-bag.html#comment
> 
> Comment: do you know the model name of this bag? And do you know if the bow is removable and if the strap is adjustable?
> 
> Thanks in advance. You guys are great!


 
sorry karoline, I did miss this one 

all YSL details look good, I do not know the exact name of the hobo though, or if the bow is removable...


----------



## Alfonsina

Hi ladies I got this YSL very very cheap, can you help me with the model of the bag is from 2003 according to the paperwork but I am not familiar at all with it
I am not sure if I should keep it or not, thank you!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251015512163


----------



## karoline_88

vesna said:


> sorry karoline, I did miss this one
> 
> all YSL details look good, I do not know the exact name of the hobo though, or if the bow is removable...



No problem. I appreciate your help


----------



## kateholli

vesna said:


> it is not off at all, I would just like to see the zipper pull as well as zipper head from the bottom side where the logo is, and key/keys  for the lock



Thanks a lot. 
I will be back. 

kateholli


----------



## gazux

Hi guys,

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Leather Bag 
Listing Number: 170812786217
Seller: em_whale

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170812786217

Comments:I like this color, looks gorgeous. Wanted to know if this is authentic. Thank you guys!


----------



## vesna

gazux said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 170812786217
> Seller: em_whale
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170812786217
> 
> Comments:I like this color, looks gorgeous. Wanted to know if this is authentic. Thank you guys!


 
it is authentic


----------



## gazux

vesna said:
			
		

> it is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello YSL experts:

I hope you can lmk your thoughts on authenticity of bag.  Thank you in advance!!  

Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Roady in Olive Green Polished Leather 
Listing Number:  230766633101
Seller:  discovery18
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bac3608d


----------



## bubbleloba

sugacookie said:


> Hello YSL experts:
> 
> I hope you can lmk your thoughts on authenticity of bag.  Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Roady in Olive Green Polished Leather
> Listing Number:  230766633101
> Seller:  discovery18
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bac3608d



Need a better/clearer photo of the serial number tag. And I think the seller do have the paper tag as well so I would ask for a photo of that.


----------



## sugacookie

bubbleloba said:


> need a better/clearer photo of the serial number tag. And i think the seller do have the paper tag as well so i would ask for a photo of that.



ty!


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate , ty!!!

Item: YSL Messenger Bag - Gold - Yves Saint Laurent (Large)
Item no: 160765022902
Seller: julie2643
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160765022902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vastrianta

hello please help me with this bag:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-HTF-YSL-Medium-Multicolor-Muse-2-/45861089


----------



## kokkare

Item: YSL crossbody/shoulder bag
Link: -
Seller: -
Item number: -

Hello everyone, I found this bag from a thrift store, and I wonder if it is authentic. The bag seems somewhat old. Inside there is a zip pocket, a zip compartment and two open compartments. There is also a pocket on the back of the bag.

If it is authentic, what is the name of the model (I looked at the reference library but could not really find anything that looked same)?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## jwessels

Hi members i need some help to authenticate a YSL wallet from ebay germany
that im problaby want to buy!

Item: YSL wallet
Item number: 161236 2888
I have some pictures the seller send me,let me please know if this wallet is authentic??
thank you!


----------



## vesna

BabyK said:


> Please authenticate , ty!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Messenger Bag - Gold - Yves Saint Laurent (Large)
> Item no: 160765022902
> Seller: julie2643
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160765022902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
looks authentic to me

ask the seller just for security that all is really OK, serial number photo on the back of inner leather tag as wll as paper with serial number, to compare the two


----------



## vesna

kokkare said:


> Item: YSL crossbody/shoulder bag
> Link: -
> Seller: -
> Item number: -
> 
> Hello everyone, I found this bag from a thrift store, and I wonder if it is authentic. The bag seems somewhat old. Inside there is a zip pocket, a zip compartment and two open compartments. There is also a pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> If it is authentic, what is the name of the model (I looked at the reference library but could not really find anything that looked same)?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 

sorry, I have never seen that bag and tag like that, which means nothing, just that I have not seen this vintage model


----------



## vesna

jwessels said:


> Hi members i need some help to authenticate a YSL wallet from ebay germany
> that im problaby want to buy!
> 
> Item: YSL wallet
> Item number: 161236 2888
> I have some pictures the seller send me,let me please know if this wallet is authentic??
> thank you!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

vastrianta said:


> hello please help me with this bag:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-HTF-YSL-Medium-Multicolor-Muse-2-/45861089


 
I am inclined to say it is good, but we have an expert for this bag , *Jen_Sparo*, and if she sees it, she will comment on it, I would wait for her opinion


----------



## MJbb

vesna said:


> great, post photos as soon as you get it


 
Hi Vesna, I got the purse and here are more photos. Please let me know what you think, or you need more.  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## vastrianta

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s8irsn&s=5

http://tinypic.com/r/auliq/5

http://tinypic.com/r/dmp2px/5

http://tinypic.com/r/mtrr0l/5

http://tinypic.com/r/e8u7bc/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2iglx1s/5

please tell me what do you think thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

MJbb said:


> Hi Vesna, I got the purse and here are more photos. Please let me know what you think, or you need more. Thanks a lot!!!


 
everything looks perfect !


----------



## vesna

vastrianta said:


> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s8irsn&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/auliq/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/dmp2px/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/mtrr0l/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/e8u7bc/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2iglx1s/5
> 
> please tell me what do you think thanks in advance


 
Hi, it would be great to have the photo of the front of a leather tag, and paper tag with the same serial number as the back of leather tag, zipper pull with a logo, as well as the under side of zipper head with a logo


----------



## MJbb

vesna said:


> everything looks perfect !


 
Thanks!!


----------



## jennie_iva

Pls authenticate this muse that's being offered to me. Ill provide more pics if it's wd me already. 

Item: muse large in olive green
Item no: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a

TIA!


----------



## icequeen83

Item:  YSL Large Black Patent Leather Clutch
Listing Number: 220986064722
Seller: iovershopped
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Lar...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3373cbbf52#shId

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## daniela127

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 220989870154
Seller: prpalangero
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

jennie_iva said:


> Pls authenticate this muse that's being offered to me. Ill provide more pics if it's wd me already.
> 
> Item: muse large in olive green
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> TIA!


 

please post photos when you get it, lock and key, under zipper head logo, and front and back of inner leather tag to compare serial number to the tag number


----------



## vesna

icequeen83 said:


> Item: YSL Large Black Patent Leather Clutch
> Listing Number: 220986064722
> Seller: iovershopped
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Lar...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3373cbbf52#shId
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


 
lloks good tome, however, more assurance is needed, serial number on papers and inside the bag should match, can seller provide photos?


----------



## vesna

daniela127 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 220989870154
> Seller: prpalangero
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
no red flags for now, however if the seller has all the tags, please ask her to provide photos of:

paper tag with serial numbers
inner leather tag closeup photo of the back of the tag with serial number
under zipper head logo
photo of the side of the bag to see the leather


----------



## jennie_iva

vesna said:
			
		

> please post photos when you get it, lock and key, under zipper head logo, and front and back of inner leather tag to compare serial number to the tag number



Thanks vesna! Will do.


----------



## icequeen83

vesna said:


> lloks good tome, however, more assurance is needed, serial number on papers and inside the bag should match, can seller provide photos?



Thanks your quick response  I emailed the seller, no reply yet...


----------



## jennie_iva

vesna said:
			
		

> please post photos when you get it, lock and key, under zipper head logo, and front and back of inner leather tag to compare serial number to the tag number



Hi. Requested for some more pics. Thanks again.


----------



## bubbleloba

jennie_iva said:


> Hi. Requested for some more pics. Thanks again.



I'm not sure about this one. I thought all large muses have 156464 as serial? Here's the link to the YSL site with the olive color muse - http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Handbags/Muse/large-ysl-muse-in-olive-green-classic-leather_804541277.html?recref=#!{"products":{"156464C6D0G":{"size":"U","color":"2450"}}}


----------



## jennie_iva

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about this one. I thought all large muses have 156464 as serial? Here's the link to the YSL site with the olive color muse - http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Handbags/Muse/large-ysl-muse-in-olive-green-classic-leather_804541277.html?recref=#!{"products":{"156464C6D0G":{"size":"U","color":"2450"}}}



Thanks bubbleloba! I see what you mean. The seller will check and send me a copy of the receipt. Ill post it by then.


----------



## Phoenixxx

Hi!

Could you take a look at this:
Item:Black Patent Muse Two 2 Bag NWT
Item no: 251029635066
Seller: allapretty3 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251029635066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Item: YSL OS MUSE in patent khaki ( It's actually a greenish brown or brownish green)
Listing Number: Not on ebay
Seller: Not on ebay
Link:  http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp158/inlovewithvuitt/YSL Muse/
Comments: More photos at the photobucket. It's actually a greenish brown (khaki) color. It's really hard to capture the color. Will appreciate if anyone is able to authenticate this and also to identify the color.


----------



## vesna

jennie_iva said:


> Hi. Requested *** **** **** pics. Thanks again.


 

Hi, I am also confused **** *Bubbleoba*, I know **** *** serial number *** large muse is different, ** I ***** *** know **** ** say ***** **** ***.


----------



## vesna

inlovewithvuitt said:


> Item: YSL OS MUSE in patent khaki ( **'s actually a greenish brown ** brownish green)
> Listing Number: *** ** ebay
> Seller: *** ** ebay
> Link: http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp158/inlovewithvuitt/YSL Muse/
> Comments: **** photos ** *** photobucket. **'s actually a greenish brown (khaki) color. **'s really hard ** capture *** color. **** appreciate ** anyone is able ** authenticate **** *** also ** identify *** color.


 
**** *** looks good ** me, I hope *Bubbleoba* **** confirm


----------



## vesna

Phoenixxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> ***** *** take a **** ** ****:
> Item:Black Patent Muse *** 2 *** NWT
> Item no: 251029635066
> Seller: allapretty3
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251029635066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:**&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 
**** *** looks authentic ** me, *** *** details **** good


----------



## jennie_iva

vesna said:
			
		

> Hi, I am also confused **** Bubbleoba, I know **** *** serial number *** large muse is different, ** I ***** *** know **** ** say ***** **** ***.



Thanks vesna! Really appreciate your efforts as well as bubbleloba. &#128536;&#128144;
I guess i shouldn't pursue this anymore. On **** *** search.


----------



## bubbleloba

Authentic. I want to say this is the teak color? It's very similar to the bag  Frankie posted in the reference thread








inlovewithvuitt said:


> Item: YSL OS MUSE in patent khaki ( It's actually a greenish brown or brownish green)
> Listing Number: Not on ebay
> Seller: Not on ebay
> Link:  http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp158/inlovewithvuitt/YSL Muse/
> Comments: More photos at the photobucket. It's actually a greenish brown (khaki) color. It's really hard to capture the color. Will appreciate if anyone is able to authenticate this and also to identify the color.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic. I want to say this is the teak color? It's very similar to the bag  Frankie posted in the reference thread




Thank you! Not too sure but it's patent and I couldnt find any photo of a patent teak? ;/


----------



## vastrianta

http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/vastrianta/ysl/

here are the rest of the photos please tell me what you think


----------



## vastrianta

http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/vastrianta/ysl/


----------



## jwessels

hi i was wondering if this YSL white muse bag is 100% authentic?
because this bag and pictures are from a seller.let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

jennie_iva said:


> Thanks vesna! Really appreciate your efforts as well as bubbleloba. &#128536;&#128144;
> I guess i shouldn't pursue this anymore. On **** *** search.



I don't know... I would stay away from this one. Haven't seen any authentic muses with the same serial as that bag before, new or old.


----------



## bubbleloba

jwessels said:


> hi i was wondering if this YSL white muse bag is 100% authentic?



I'm 99% certain this is a fake. You can ask the seller for photos of the zipper pull, YSL logo on the lock and key for us to authenticate and confirm.


----------



## jwessels

bubbleloba said:


> I'm 99% certain this is a fake. You can ask the seller for photos of the zipper pull, YSL logo on the lock and key for us to authenticate and confirm.


 
Thank you so much,for looking at the photo,i will not buy this bag! If you 99% certain then i will not ask for more pictures,if you look closer the leather is not so smooth and
the bag is missing a hanger with keys..soo thats clear to me..thanks again!!


----------



## mlh223

Authentic YSL Belle Du Jour Large Black Patent Leather Clutch
260993837996
chmg73 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260993837996


----------



## bubbleloba

jwessels said:


> Thank you so much,for looking at the photo,i will not buy this bag! If you 99% certain then i will not ask for more pictures,if you look closer the leather is not so smooth and
> the bag is missing a hanger with keys..soo thats clear to me..thanks again!!



I'd stay away from this one just because there are already a few signs of it being fake.


----------



## stephong1212

Item:YSL easy
Listing Number:
Seller: bluefly.com
Link:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























Comments: Please authenticate this bag. This is my first YSL bag and I have heard of Bluefly incidents, so I want to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Hey, would anyone mind taking a look at this?  I've asked to see pics of the serial and am waiting on that . . .

item:  YSL Pewter Besace
item no:300689982021
seller: leleftbankchic
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300689982021#ht_710wt_1216

thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

stephong1212 said:


> Item:YSL easy
> Listing Number:
> Seller: bluefly.com
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag. This is my first YSL bag and I have heard of Bluefly incidents, so I want to make sure. Thank you!


 
all perfect  congrats, this is my favourite bag in this texture and colour


----------



## vesna

mamaluvsbags said:


> Hey, would anyone mind taking a look at this? I've asked to see pics of the serial and am waiting on that . . .
> 
> item: YSL Pewter Besace
> item no:300689982021
> seller: leleftbankchic
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300689982021#ht_710wt_1216
> 
> thanks!!!


 \no red flags for now, but front and back of inner leather tag would be good to see


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Authentic YSL Belle Du Jour Large Black Patent Leather Clutch
> 260993837996
> chmg73
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260993837996


 
all the detailes look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

vastrianta said:


> http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/vastrianta/ysl/


 

is this post the bag from #5446

Item:Black Patent Muse Two 2 Bag NWT
Item no: 251029635066
Seller: allapretty3 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251029635...sid=p3984.m1438.l2649&clk_rvr_id=329354966944

if it is, then OK, if it is not, someone faked the photos from that auction


----------



## mamaluvsbags

vesna said:


> \no red flags for now, but front and back of inner leather tag would be good to see



Thanks, Vesna!!!


----------



## vastrianta

yes this is the bag. is it original 100%?


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Item: YSL Arty "Love" Ring 
Comments:  I just received this in the mail today from farfetch, I just wanted to double check -this is my first Arty ring. There's a dot under the size 6. 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/YSLRing.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/YSLRing1.jpg

Thanks in advance! =D


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Pinkcaviar said:


> Item: YSL Arty "Love" Ring
> Comments:  I just received this in the mail today from farfetch, I just wanted to double check -this is my first Arty ring. There's a dot under the size 6.
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/YSLRing.jpg
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/YSLRing1.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance! =D



I could be off on this, but I have the Arty Dots and it, too, has a dot.  I think it indicates a half size. The ring is beautiful! And, appears authenticate.


----------



## mandie2207

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
ITEM: YSL CHYC CABAS LARGE
LISTING #:320877140360
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab5c49988
SELLER: BIMINETTE 75
COMMENT: PLS ADVISE IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC ..THANKS!


----------



## ESQ.

Ladies please help me I purchased this off a friend I don't know f they are real

Item: Tribtoo pump
Seller: not eBay 
Additional; photos attached


----------



## vesna

vastrianta said:


> yes this is the bag. is it original 100%?


 
all features look authentic


----------



## jennie_iva

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> I don't know... I would stay away from this one. Haven't seen any authentic muses with the same serial as that bag before, new or old.



Thanks bubbleloba. I followed your advise and ditched this one. Hehe. Ordering a cabas chyc medium instead but not from the same seller.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

mamaluvsbags said:


> I could be off on this, but I have the Arty Dots and it, too, has a dot.  I think it indicates a half size. The ring is beautiful! And, appears authenticate.



Thanks for the confirmation mamaluvsbags! If it's 6.5, it explains why it fits a little larger on me!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Okay, the seller added some new pics.  Should I be concerned about the very low listing price?  They've been selling for the $600-800 range.  Thanks to whomever checks this out for me?  Also, what do you guys think of the condition?


item: YSL Pewter Besace
item no:300689982021
seller: leleftbankchic
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_710wt_1216


----------



## fashion16

These shoes look off. Thoughts?
Seller: Mybestfriendscloset.com
Item: YSL shoes
Link: http://www.refinestyle.com/sus1-7.html


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Is this Arty ring authentic?
Seller: http://rsvpsweatshop.com
Item: YSL Arty Ring
Link: http://rsvpsweatshop.com/catalog/2011/12/01/ysl-arty-ring-turquoise/


----------



## bubbleloba

jennie_iva said:


> Thanks bubbleloba. I followed your advise and ditched this one. Hehe. Ordering a cabas chyc medium instead but not from the same seller.



You will love the medium chyc. It's a perfect bag for everyday and weekend use. Please do post photos in the Reference Library when you get it!


----------



## bubbleloba

mandie2207 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
> ITEM: YSL CHYC CABAS LARGE
> LISTING #:320877140360
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab5c49988
> SELLER: BIMINETTE 75
> COMMENT: PLS ADVISE IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC ..THANKS!



More photos are needed, including the serial number tag and authenticity cards if the seller still has these.


----------



## vesna

mamaluvsbags said:


> Okay, the seller added some new pics. Should I be concerned about the very low listing price? They've been selling for the $600-800 range. Thanks to whomever checks this out for me? Also, what do you guys think of the condition?
> 
> 
> item: YSL Pewter Besace
> item no:300689982021
> seller: leleftbankchic
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_710wt_1216


 

this is the working link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300689982021#ht_710wt_1216

now, this one looks authentic to me, I have two besaces, and details look authentic, but I know from comments abotu YSL metallics, that they rub of easily and then they look really worn out. This one has patches shown by the seller on the back where the pewter rubbed off. 

If the seller states that she has authenticity cards, then the one with serial number would be good to see to confirm authenticity 100% before you plunge into bidding


----------



## hellokittys

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Item:Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Sunglasses Black Gold YSL Wide Temple 5B/2 EX RARE
Listing Number:270937483034
Seller:ma**o33
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...OZ7eMJsDBslDSupoz9uzg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: These sunglasses are genuine. Please teach it.


----------



## hellokittys

Quote:authentic?
Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Sunglasses Black Gold YSL
Listing Number: 270937483034
Seller:mairo33 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...OZ7eMJsDBslDSupoz9uzg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:


----------



## joanali

Item: ysl suede downtown
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: please see the pictures below

thank you so much!


----------



## stephani3

Item: Yves Saint Laurent heels
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments:     
I recently bought these shoes from a woman who claimed she initially bought them on Rodeo Drive. I purchased these off of her without the box etc. Any input would be great, thankyou a lot! 

P.S I am unsure how to make the thumbnails smaller, excuse the massive pics below.. 

























































i hope you all have a fantastic easter holiday


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody!   could someone pls take a look at this bag?   it has ysl on the drawstring hardware,   black on black you can barely see ysl on the dustbag,   also has a little white made in italy tag inside dustbag - inside bag # matches card # but i'm missing the other little white card - i have it around here somewhere,  it was here one minute gone the next   thanks a bunch!   bobbie


----------



## vesna

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody! could someone pls take a look at this bag? it has ysl on the drawstring hardware, black on black you can barely see ysl on the dustbag, also has a little white made in italy tag inside dustbag - inside bag # matches card # but i'm missing the other little white card - i have it around here somewhere, it was here one minute gone the next thanks a bunch! bobbie


 
it is authentic


----------



## vesna

joanali said:


> Item: ysl suede downtown
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: please see the pictures below
> 
> thank you so much!


 
looks good to me...if you have a chance to send a photo of under zipper head logo, that would be great


----------



## bmarie11

vesna said:


> it is authentic



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## domates

are these legit? i got them today at a second hand store for only $150!
















they also have the "208786 36" code on them.


----------



## luckyerdai

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE LEATHER COLOR BLOCK NAVY GREEN BURGUNDY BLUE ROOMY BAG 

Listing Number:350554641090
Seller:
*Member id **silverfreak* 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/350554641090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  seems ok?


----------



## vesna

luckyerdai said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT PURSE LEATHER COLOR BLOCK NAVY GREEN BURGUNDY BLUE ROOMY BAG
> 
> Listing Number:350554641090
> Seller:
> *Member id **silverfreak*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/350554641090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: seems ok?


 
the bag in photos is authentic


----------



## lilgrain

experts, plz help me w/ this tote~~~~~~TIA

item:YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG BORSA YSL CABAS CHYC LEATHER
item number:180859162505
seller:valentinasex
item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18085916250...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3320wt_1189


----------



## vesna

lilgrain said:


> experts, plz help me w/ this tote~~~~~~TIA
> 
> item:YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG BORSA YSL CABAS CHYC LEATHER
> item number:180859162505
> seller:valentinasex
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18085916250...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3320wt_1189


 
all the details show authentic bag


----------



## bluevelvetblog

Hello guys  I'd love it if you could pleaseee authenticate this ysl clutch!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT PARIS WHITE HANDBAG CLUTCH LEATHER VINTAGE 1970'S
Listing Number: 180857739884
Seller: pixelbillboards
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item2a1bf61a6c


----------



## xiaonunu715

I need help to authenticate YSL Clutch 
Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH  
Material: Patent Leather
Color&#65306;Pink

picture link: http://xiaonunu715.blog.163.com/album/#m=2&aid=237162000&pid=7576315378


I post the pictures in my personal blog. please click the picture, then you will see the next one. I bought this cluth from personal online seller. I really need help in authenticating this YSL clutch. I am not sure if this is authentic.


Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

xiaonunu715 said:


> I need help to authenticate YSL Clutch
> Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
> Material: Patent Leather
> Color&#65306;Pink
> 
> picture link: http://xiaonunu715.blog.163.com/album/#m=2&aid=237162000&pid=7576315378
> 
> 
> I post the pictures in my personal blog. please click the picture, then you will see the next one. I bought this cluth from personal online seller. I really need help in authenticating this YSL clutch. I am not sure if this is authentic.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



MyTheresa is a reputable YSL seller. The details look authentic. If you'd like, please post a photo with the serial number for us to confirm.


----------



## xiaonunu715

bubbleloba said:


> MyTheresa is a reputable YSL seller. The details look authentic. If you'd like, please post a photo with the serial number for us to confirm.



Thank you for authenticating it. Actually, the seller bought it from MyTheresa website, and I bought it from the seller. I will post the photo with the serial number later. 

Thanks again.


----------



## awong10

Item: YSL MUSE TWO
Listing Number: 251034183351
Seller: linsperry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25103418335...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Will someone please confirm authenticity of this muse two bag?  It ends soon.  Thanks!!


----------



## QTbebe

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Turquoise Aqua Arty Cocktail Statement Ring 7 Gold
Listing Number: 290695981645
Seller: yulashop ( 262)  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...tone_Rings&hash=item43aed4aa4d#ht_8773wt_1163
Comments: the seller seems to have sold a few of these so need an opinion. is this regular price?


----------



## vesna

awong10 said:


> Item: YSL MUSE TWO
> Listing Number: 251034183351
> Seller: linsperry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25103418335...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Will someone please confirm authenticity of this muse two bag? It ends soon. Thanks!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

bluevelvetblog said:


> Hello guys  I'd love it if you could pleaseee authenticate this ysl clutch!
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT PARIS WHITE HANDBAG CLUTCH LEATHER VINTAGE 1970'S
> Listing Number: 180857739884
> Seller: pixelbillboards
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item2a1bf61a6c


 
I am not familiar with this style, signature looks fine, however, I can not say anything about authenticity...the detail about the seller, I do not like private auctions, where you can not see items in the feedback


----------



## Velony

Hi, could you please tell me what you think about this YSL cabas bag?

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG BORSA YSL CABAS CHYC LEATHER
Listing Number: 180859162505
Seller: valentinasex
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/180859162505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## sasquaty

Hi, need some help with this but auction ends soon. There is a return policy but would rather be sure before bidding, thanks

Item: ysl yves saint laurent downtown tote auth patent leather tote bag, worn once
Listing Number: 190663508093
Seller: fashionhd2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-yves-sa...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c646e407d

TIA


----------



## vesna

Velony said:


> Hi, could you please tell me what you think about this YSL cabas bag?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BAG BORSA YSL CABAS CHYC LEATHER
> Listing Number: 180859162505
> Seller: valentinasex
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/180859162505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you


 
 please see post #5495 (you can search the seller on tPF, format for posting is actually required for easy search if the bag was authenticated before). This one looks good


----------



## vesna

sasquaty said:


> Hi, need some help with this but auction ends soon. There is a return policy but would rather be sure before bidding, thanks
> 
> Item: ysl yves saint laurent downtown tote auth patent leather tote bag, worn once
> Listing Number: 190663508093
> Seller: fashionhd2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-yves-sa...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c646e407d
> 
> TIA


 
this is great bag, looks good in good state..even if someone wore it more, black patent will look forever as new, I had it

sorry I did not see it earlier


----------



## bag braggart

Hello!  Would someone please authenticate this for me?  Thank you.

Item: New YSL Metropolis Raffia & Leather Shoulder Tote Bag
Listing Number: 190667021200
Seller: bisbuzz
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Met...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c64a3db90#ht_9162wt_905


----------



## alwaysadira

Would appreciate your opinion on this bag!

Item: YSL Muse
Seller: girlfriend!!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1be08871


----------



## allisH

Hi, could you please help with this? 


Item:BRAND NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y EASY ROCK/ROADY STUDDED BROWN/TAN HANDBAG
Listing Number:320889011476
Seller:unomasamantha
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...s_Handbags&hash=item4ab679bd14#ht_7261wt_1286
Comments: More pictures are to be found in the add 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

alwaysadira said:


> Would appreciate your opinion on this bag!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Seller: girlfriend!!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1be08871


 
looks good to me...she could show you the back of leather tag with serial number and bottom of a zipper head (YSL logo, or Lampo), just for 100%, but I think it is OK


----------



## vesna

allisH said:


> Hi, could you please help with this?
> 
> 
> Item:BRAND NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y EASY ROCK/ROADY STUDDED BROWN/TAN HANDBAG
> Listing Number:320889011476
> Seller:unomasamantha
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...s_Handbags&hash=item4ab679bd14#ht_7261wt_1286
> Comments: More pictures are to be found in the add
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

this looks authentic


----------



## G.p

Item: YSL Roadie hobo
Listing Number: [N/A]
Seller: Car boot sale.
Link: http://imgur.com/a/AZsrS/#0

Comments: I picked this up a couple days ago at a car boot, It was a guy selling it along with other designer and not second hand clothes/accessories. There was a lot of womans stuff there (maybe a marital spiff? lol) I picked it up for £25 not sure if it was a fake or not, but I'm not going to miss an opportunity like that if it wasn't. 

I've been searching through websites trying to get more info on it, all the supposed signs to say it is real are there, except no where have I seen on with the YSL logo on the front of it. Having said that, I looked through replica/fake bag websites and haven't seen one on there either, so here's hoping someone can help.


----------



## vesna

G.p said:


> Item: YSL Roadie hobo
> Listing Number: [N/A]
> Seller: Car boot sale.
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/AZsrS/#0
> 
> Comments: I picked this up a couple days ago at a car boot, It was a guy selling it along with other designer and not second hand clothes/accessories. There was a lot of womans stuff there (maybe a marital spiff? lol) I picked it up for £25 not sure if it was a fake or not, but I'm not going to miss an opportunity like that if it wasn't.
> 
> I've been searching through websites trying to get more info on it, all the supposed signs to say it is real are there, except no where have I seen on with the YSL logo on the front of it. Having said that, I looked through replica/fake bag websites and haven't seen one on there either, so here's hoping someone can help.


 
details do look good, but I have never seen this logo either...I am hoping that someone who saw it will chip in..crazy !!! what an amazing find....how does it feel? Well made? nice leather , satin inside?


----------



## joanali

vesna said:


> looks good to me...if you have a chance to send a photo of under zipper head logo, that would be great



hi!
sorry, for the late reply.

thank you very much for your reply.
i unfortunately already said 'no'.
but thanks!


----------



## justifiedsins

Could someone help with this???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-Yv...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a736caaad#ht_500wt_1413

Would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bubbleloba

justifiedsins said:


> Could someone help with this???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-Yv...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a736caaad#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Would be very much appreciated. Thank you.



Looks OK so far, but we will need a clearer photo of the serial number tag to confirm.


----------



## G.p

vesna said:


> details do look good, but I have never seen this logo either...I am hoping that someone who saw it will chip in..crazy !!! what an amazing find....how does it feel? Well made? nice leather , satin inside?


Hi Vesna, 

Yeah, It's sturdy, I read somewhere it should have a "buttery feel" which it does, it's satin inside too, and has the two pockets as well.


----------



## G.p

.


----------



## MileyPrincess5

Hello, Wonder if i could have this clutch bag authenticated please. It is in a used condition so interior label faded slightly. Thank you so much in advance. 

http://imageshack.us/g/207/1003550fm.jpg/


----------



## jd2012

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Embossed Crocodile Double Strap Tribute Tote Handbag

Listing Number: 380431679309

Seller: linda*s***stuff

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38043167930...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2657wt_1185

Comments: Seller has pretty good feedback but it's eBay so you can't be too careful.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jd2012

Oh and this one too please. Thanks!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc Embossed Patent Leather Tribute Tote Bag

Item #:YSL120410B

Seller: Yoogi's Closet

Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22354...embossed-patent-leather-tribute-tote-bag.aspx


----------



## vesna

jd2012 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Embossed Crocodile Double Strap Tribute Tote Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 380431679309
> 
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38043167930...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2657wt_1185
> 
> Comments: Seller has pretty good feedback but it's eBay so you can't be too careful.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
authentic, this is one of the most reliable sellers, however it is good (as you did) to authenticate always. This one is authentic


----------



## vesna

jd2012 said:


> Oh and this one too please. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc Embossed Patent Leather Tribute Tote Bag
> 
> Item #:YSL120410B
> 
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> 
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22354...embossed-patent-leather-tribute-tote-bag.aspx


 

oh, this is another "most reliable" seller on ebay, this one is alse authentic...no worries with Yoogi's closet


----------



## G.p

vesna said:


> details do look good, but I have never seen this logo either...I am hoping that someone who saw it will chip in..crazy !!! what an amazing find....how does it feel? Well made? nice leather , satin inside?





G.p said:


> Item: YSL Roadie hobo
> Listing Number: [N/A]
> Seller: Car boot sale.
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/AZsrS/#0




Anyone else got any more information on this?


----------



## jd2012

vesna said:


> authentic, this is one of the most reliable sellers, however it is good (as you did) to authenticate always. This one is authentic



Thanks do much for the quick response and for taking the time to authenticate!


----------



## mary5sok

Item: Oversized yves saint laurent YSL Muse in Red Classic Leather
Listing Number:140742268268
Seller: bape09 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140742268268#ht_827wt_1145

Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks!


----------



## mary5sok

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Boho Chic Fringed Purse 
Listing Number: 71347771
Seller: Flippy
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...hic-Fringed-Purse-795-Original-Price/71347771

Comments: I really like this bag a lot.  Please tell me that it's authentic.  You guys are the best.  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

mary5sok said:


> Item: Oversized yves saint laurent YSL Muse in Red Classic Leather
> Listing Number:140742268268
> Seller: bape09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140742268268#ht_827wt_1145
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!


 
the details in pics look good, I would like to see the serial number on the back of a leather tag and larger photo of paper tag with serial number...the seller has a horrible reputation, even fake Givenchy sold....beware


----------



## vesna

mary5sok said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Boho Chic Fringed Purse
> Listing Number: 71347771
> Seller: Flippy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...hic-Fringed-Purse-795-Original-Price/71347771
> 
> Comments: I really like this bag a lot. Please tell me that it's authentic. You guys are the best. Thanks!


 
it is authentic..I have the same colour and size, it is a stunning bag...befare that it is suede, hard to maintain, and buying used suede can be tricky unless you have a good cleaner


----------



## vesna

jd2012 said:


> Thanks do much for the quick response and for taking the time to authenticate!


 
you are most welcome


----------



## MileyPrincess5

Hi vesna, could you lend your expertise to my bag on post 5520 please. Much appreciated x


----------



## mary5sok

vesna said:


> the details in pics look good, I would like to see the serial number on the back of a leather tag and larger photo of paper tag with serial number...the seller has a horrible reputation, even fake Givenchy sold....beware



If the seller has a bad rep, I think I will pass.  I do not want to deal with the hassle of returning a fake.  Thanks for your awesomeness!


----------



## Mic

Item:*
**http://www.bluefly.com/designer/yves-saint-laurent*

 Listing Number:
Seller: Bluefly
Link:http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...versible-tote/cat1260256/314367601/detail.fly
Comments

Sorry I don't have a picture. I found this YSL reversible tote on Bluefly but when I looked on YSL's, they don't have a Navy/Mallard reversible. Usually their navy tote reversed to cherise or red. So I am just wondering if this one on Bluefly is a fake. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

MileyPrincess5 said:


> Hi vesna, could you lend your expertise to my bag on post 5520 please. Much appreciated x


 
I am so sorry, I did not respond because I do not know what to say. It all look OK, but I am not certain with so little recognizable details. There is nothing to ask if there are no papers with serial number that would confirm the number inside the bag. The stitching looks OK, however YSL on the front has  a bit in the middle which is probably due to creasing...so I honestly don't know. Here is my comment - if I were buying it for myself, I would take a chance, it looks good enough in my opinion, but I could not advise anyone else to buy it , because I am not 100% sure


----------



## vesna

Mic said:


> Item:
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link:http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...versible-tote/cat1260256/314367601/detail.fly
> Comments
> 
> Sorry I don't have a picture. I found this YSL reversible tote on Bluefly but when I looked on YSL's, they don't have a Navy/Mallard reversible. Usually their navy tote reversed to cherise or red. So I am just wondering if this one on Bluefly is a fake. Thanks for your help!


 
Hi, Bluefly has older colours than YSL site, they sell older stock...I have heard about minor problems with Bluefly because of people returning fakes instead of the original they bought...but this one looks authenric to me..I don't know really

I am hoping someone will chip in, anyone has this colour combo ?


----------



## mywmy

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch
Seller: seven_six
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7386676b
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## dmmaarriiee

Item: YSL Easy Patent
Listing Number: 110865241452
Seller:designqgoods* 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d015556c#ht_500wt_1146
Comments:Could you guys help me before I buy it?


----------



## Renabean

Item:YSL,Pre-loved Oversized leather muse bag/tote in dark chocolate brown!

Item no:330718642214

Seller ID:2010dez

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330718642...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## stephani3

Hi I was wondering if anybody had any feedback on the shoes I posted a couple of pages ago????? xxxxxx


----------



## Renabean

Me again!

Name: Gorgeous Yves Saint Laurent Y.S.L Soft Black Leather Muse Tote Bag

Item no: 221004634056

Seller ID: justfascinating2011

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...n_s_Handbags&hash=item3374e717c8#ht_500wt_949

Thanks


----------



## MileyPrincess5

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I did not respond because I do not know what to say. It all look OK, but I am not certain with so little recognizable details. There is nothing to ask if there are no papers with serial number that would confirm the number inside the bag. The stitching looks OK, however YSL on the front has  a bit in the middle which is probably due to creasing...so I honestly don't know. Here is my comment - if I were buying it for myself, I would take a chance, it looks good enough in my opinion, but I could not advise anyone else to buy it , because I am not 100% sure



Thank you for looking, I must have the cards somewhere as I never usually through out things like that. I will have a good look and see if I can get pics of that up. I was going to sell the bag but wanted to make sure before selling it then having to find out its not authentic.


----------



## vesna

mywmy said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch
> Seller: seven_six
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7386676b
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you.


 
I think this one is authentic


----------



## vesna

dmmaarriiee said:


> Item: YSL Easy Patent
> Listing Number: 110865241452
> Seller:designqgoods*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d015556c#ht_500wt_1146
> Comments:Could you guys help me before I buy it?


 
Please ask the seller for clear close-up photos of serial number on the back of leather tag, and a better photo of the front of the tag


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Item:YSL,Pre-loved Oversized leather muse bag/tote in dark chocolate brown!
> 
> Item no:330718642214
> 
> Seller ID:2010dez
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330718642...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Me again!
> 
> Name: Gorgeous Yves Saint Laurent Y.S.L Soft Black Leather Muse Tote Bag
> 
> Item no: 221004634056
> 
> Seller ID: justfascinating2011
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...n_s_Handbags&hash=item3374e717c8#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Thanks


 
this one is a fake Muse


----------



## vesna

stephani3 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anybody had any feedback on the shoes I posted a couple of pages ago????? xxxxxx


 
usually *Dallas* is here for the shoes, but I have not seen her posts for a while


----------



## Renabean

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me





vesna said:


> this one is a fake Muse




Thank you so much!


----------



## stephani3

vesna said:


> usually *Dallas* is here for the shoes, but I have not seen her posts for a while




No worries, thankyou


----------



## Mic

vesna said:


> Hi, Bluefly has older colours than YSL site, they sell older stock...I have heard about minor problems with Bluefly because of people returning fakes instead of the original they bought...but this one looks authenric to me..I don't know really
> 
> I am hoping someone will chip in, anyone has this colour combo ?



Thank you Vesna! 

Anybody has this color combo, please let me know. http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...versible-tote/cat1260256/314367601/detail.fly   Thanks!


----------



## mywmy

vesna said:


> I think this one is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## CLAddict0602

Item:251046659235
Listing Number:
Seller:ifaria17
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1203
Comments: Spoke to the seller - says it's authentic and can provide a receipt. Going to jump on this and make the purchase, but can someone authenticate this please?

(btw, I am new to TPF)


----------



## vesna

CLAddict0602 said:


> Item:251046659235
> Listing Number:
> Seller:ifaria17
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1203
> Comments: Spoke to the seller - says it's authentic and can provide a receipt. Going to jump on this and make the purchase, but can someone authenticate this please?
> 
> (btw, I am new to TPF)


 
welcome !!!  this bag looks good to me


----------



## dmmaarriiee

vesna said:


> Please ask the seller for clear close-up photos of serial number on the back of leather tag, and a better photo of the front of the tag



Heres what I got from the seller, can you take a look?


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi ladies,
Can you guys please authenticate for me?
Item: Gold clutch
Item Number: 261005437568 
Seller: lacollectionneusenyc-us 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/26100543756...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_539wt_1188
TIA!


----------



## voilasabine

*Hi all! I have posted these in the Glass Slipper but got no response need your opinion asap! Thank youu so much!! *



voilasabine said:


> Hii ladies!! I would love your help on these YSLs!
> 
> Item name: YSL Palais 105 open toe heels Teal
> Seller: erw207
> item #: 270956501689
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095650168...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1342
> 
> Here are additional pictures just in case
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo6.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo5.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo4.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo3.jpg
> 
> TIIAA!!!!
> XX


----------



## bubbleloba

dmmaarriiee said:


> Heres what I got from the seller, can you take a look?


Looks like it's an authentic easy.


----------



## Parimari

Hello

I think ysl is my New Love. )

Could somebody please Look at this bag for me. 
My roady, multy & my clutch Need an Easy bag now. 


The pics are Not very Good but maybe you can See red Flags.  

Bag: ysl Easy bag grey
Seller: phyne9
Bonanza 
Number: 76160311

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-YSL-Gray-Patent-Leather-Easy-Handbag/76160311


Thanks


----------



## Parimari

Parimari said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I think ysl is my New Love. )
> 
> Could somebody please Look at this bag for me.
> My roady, multy & my clutch Need an Easy bag now.
> 
> The pics are Not very Good but maybe you can See red Flags.
> 
> Bag: ysl Easy bag grey
> Seller: phyne9
> Bonanza
> Number: 76160311
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-YSL-Gray-Patent-Leather-Easy-Handbag/76160311
> 
> Thanks



Here is the serial number pic the seller send me.  

Thanks for your Time.


----------



## laxguy55

Hey guys, can anybody help in authenticating these jeans? Thanks so much

Item Name:" *YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE Tom Ford-Era Black Denim Jeans "
*Listing Number: 280865920560
Seller: *topshelfapparel*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280865920560?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
Comments: Need help in authenticating these! Just cause the seller is a power-seller I don't automatically think they're real


----------



## joolsie.petunia

Please authenticate. Thanks!!!

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium Muse, White Leather, Dome Satchel Purse Handbag
Listing: 
Seller: shakeyparis
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d047b42b


----------



## vesna

dmmaarriiee said:


> Heres what I got from the seller, can you take a look?


----------



## vesna

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can you guys please authenticate for me?
> Item: Gold clutch
> Item Number: 261005437568
> Seller: lacollectionneusenyc-us
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/26100543756...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_539wt_1188
> TIA!


 
Hi, I am not familiar with this bag, or the tag type..I am hoping that someone who has it will chip in


----------



## vesna

Parimari said:


> Hello
> 
> I think ysl is my New Love. )
> 
> Could somebody please Look at this bag for me.
> My roady, multy & my clutch Need an Easy bag now.
> 
> 
> The pics are Not very Good but maybe you can See red Flags.
> 
> Bag: ysl Easy bag grey
> Seller: phyne9
> Bonanza
> Number: 76160311
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-YSL-Gray-Patent-Leather-Easy-Handbag/76160311
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
no red flags, all looks fine, it would be good to see the zipper pull and zipper head bottom side with logo

however, patent and a stain will be a problem, tough to clean


----------



## vesna

joolsie.petunia said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium Muse, White Leather, Dome Satchel Purse Handbag
> Listing:
> Seller: shakeyparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d047b42b


 
looks OK to me, no red flags, I would like to see lock and key, and bottom of zipper head with a logo, to be 100% sure


----------



## Parimari

vesna said:
			
		

> no red flags, all looks fine, it would be good to see the zipper pull and zipper head bottom side with logo
> 
> however, patent and a stain will be a problem, tough to clean



 

You are the best.  
I will Make the zipper pics when i recieve the bag. I will Post them once i have it. 

She Told me Thats a Few pen Marks. No Stains 
So you have an idea about the Year??? 

Thanks again


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate , TIA!!

Item name: YSL Muse 2 
Listing #: 230779784006
Seller: te_sharon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-2-/230779784006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bb8c0b46


Item name: Authentic YSL, Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag 
Listing #: 320894449250
Seller: nancylius
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6ccb662


----------



## BabyK

one more please  

Item name: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black Patent Leather Muse 2 Two Flap Handbag
Listing #: 221007480857
Item specifics
Seller: jennyjshu 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3375128819


----------



## jennybxo

Hello can someone please check out this arty ring for me. I've be wanting to get one, but it's very hard to find sellers in Canada.

Item: YSL Coral Stone Gold Ovale Arty Ring 
Listing Number: 300699187325
Seller: yulashop
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BNIB-Authent...tone_Rings&hash=item460311787d#ht_8062wt_1270

Comments: I know other stores sell these rings like Net-A-Porter ... but they currently do not have the colour turquoise or coral rings in stock. If you know of anywhere else I could purchase one please let me know .
Thanks!


----------



## vesna

BabyK said:


> Please authenticate , TIA!!
> 
> Item name: YSL Muse 2
> Listing #: 230779784006
> Seller: te_sharon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-2-/230779784006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bb8c0b46
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic YSL, Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag
> Listing #: 320894449250
> Seller: nancylius
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6ccb662


 
#1 pics are blurry, inner leather tag, we would need front and back of the leather tag, just to compare with paper tag

#2 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

BabyK said:


> one more please
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black Patent Leather Muse 2 Two Flap Handbag
> Listing #: 221007480857
> Item specifics
> Seller: jennyjshu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3375128819


 
we need better pictures of back of the leather tag, serial number, bottom of the zipper head with logo, and zipper pulls, as well as middle bottom metal foot


----------



## BabyK

Thank you Vesna!!!  I will request those pictures you mentioned.


----------



## vesna

BabyK said:


> Thank you Vesna!!! I will request those pictures you mentioned.


 
great BabyK, I have never seen patent Muse II with patent inner tag, so I would like to be sure using other indicators. See here post #7, looks much like previous bag you asked for , has a normal leather innetr tag (not patent)

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-two-bags-here-368674.html

I would hope that someone who has a patent Muse II would see and comment


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi there, could you ladies help me authenticate these bags please:

Item name: black majorelle
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130685666614?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: Marthashoes
ebay number:130685666614

Item name: black patent muse 2
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320893765458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: alexbutera18
ebay numbe:320893765458

Item name: black majorelle
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221009825803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: caseih1223
item number: 221009825803
item name: black majorelle



thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi there, could you ladies help me authenticate these bags please:
> 
> Item name: black majorelle
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130685666614?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: Marthashoes
> ebay number:130685666614
> 
> Item name: black majorelle
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221009825803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: caseih1223
> item number: 221009825803
> item name: black majorelle



For both of the majorelle listings, we will need to see the actual paper tags and serial number tag. A close-up of the zipper would help too.


----------



## BabyK

vesna said:


> great BabyK, I have never seen patent Muse II with patent inner tag, so I would like to be sure using other indicators. See here post #7, looks much like previous bag you asked for , has a normal leather innetr tag (not patent)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-two-bags-here-368674.html
> 
> I would hope that someone who has a patent Muse II would see and comment



I see what you mean. The other patent Muse 2 (the medium size one) inner tag doesn't look like it's patent.  Still waiting on pics to be sent


----------



## LnA

Item: YSL Muse 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: TJ Maxx
Link: N/A
Comments: Hi. Please help authenticate this YSL Muse oversized bag I purchased at TJ Maxx. It came with the dustbag, a color swatch, tag, authenticity, care, and controle card. I believe the material is calfskin leather. The numbers on the tag seem to match other style id's I found online except for the "2599," and the tag ink is not solid (almost as if the printer was running out of ink when this was printed), which you can see in the picture of the tag in the column with "1" "SAC" "DOUBLURE" and "BIJOUTERIE." If this is authentic, is this the blue/gray color or the same color as this http://www.ysl.fr/fr/shop-products/Women/Handbags/Muse/sac-oversized-ysl-muse-en-cuir-bleu-fonc_804440193.html?recref=#!{%22products%22:{%22153959C6D0G%22:{%22size%22:%22U%22,%22color%22:%224125%22}}}? TIA!


----------



## LnA

^^To add to my post above, there's also 4 little metal feet on the bottom of the bag that match the color of the hardware.


----------



## LnA

oops, so sorry for the repeated posts but there's 5 metal feet, not 4.  Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

LnA said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi. Please help authenticate this YSL Muse oversized bag I purchased at TJ Maxx. It came with the dustbag, a color swatch, tag, authenticity, care, and controle card. I believe the material is calfskin leather. The numbers on the tag seem to match other style id's I found online except for the "2599," and the tag ink is not solid (almost as if the printer was running out of ink when this was printed), which you can see in the picture of the tag in the column with "1" "SAC" "DOUBLURE" and "BIJOUTERIE." If this is authentic, is this the blue/gray color or the same color as this http://www.ysl.fr/fr/shop-products/...:{"153959C6D0G":{"size":"U","color":"4125"}}}? TIA!


 
what is the engraving at the bottom of the zipper head? Can you make a photo please?


----------



## LnA

vesna said:


> what is the engraving at the bottom of the zipper head? Can you make a photo please?


It looks like a little $ sign. The engraving looks identical on both zippers.


----------



## vesna

LnA said:


> It looks like a little $ sign. The engraving looks identical on both zippers.


 
I meant the very bottom side of the zipper runner, to see the logo..lampo, YSL or something else


----------



## LnA

I'm not sure I understand what you're asking for. Did you see pic #3 in my original post? I already posted a pic of both zipper pulls, including the one that says YSL.


----------



## LnA

vesna said:


> I meant the very bottom side of the zipper runner, to see the logo..lampo, YSL or something else


Hi, I think I figured out what you were asking for .  I attached pictures of the bottom side of both zippers.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

If this is authentic can you tell us how much you got her for?


----------



## vesna

LnA said:


> Hi, I think I figured out what you were asking for . I attached pictures of the bottom side of both zippers.


 
all looks great to me, authentic


----------



## AlexandriaReene

Hi, there guys! I am looking for help to authenticate these YSL logo earrings

Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/98668779/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-earrings
Seller:brocantic 

thanks!


----------



## LnA

vesna said:
			
		

> all looks great to me, authentic



So glad to hear that. Thank you!


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Is this scarf authentic?? thanks!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...19737?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item256f9361b9


----------



## TheMoon

Dear athenticators, i've just bought a Besace bag for myself from a private sale of a reputable seller (in my city), but i am not really sure about the bag colour as i couldn't find it anywhere.
*Can i post pics here for you to authenticate?* I confirm i am not doing that for re-selling or other issues, i just want to make sure i own an authentic bag.

Thank you in advance for your reply!


----------



## wmdnx3

I hope I am doing this correctly... I only just joined :$

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Black Leather Zip Top Key Lock Tote Satchel Handbag
Listing Number:260978627677
Seller:331couturestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26097862767...om=R40&_nkw=260978627677&_rdc=1#ht_2766wt_702

Comments: My offer for this bag just got approved today, but I want to double check before I go through any payments. The feedback is good, but it's better to be safe than sorry! 

I have further pictures of the base and lock if necessary. Thanks again!!! And sorry if I wrote this out incorrectly.


----------



## Vvicky

Hello, can you please check if this bag is authentic? Probably too good to be true..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oversized-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c691060e#ht_782wt_922

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cayoubridgou

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8161693291963789240

thanks in advance !


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> I hope I am doing this correctly... I only just joined :$
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Muse Black Leather Zip Top Key Lock Tote Satchel Handbag
> Listing Number:260978627677
> Seller:331couturestore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26097862767...om=R40&_nkw=260978627677&_rdc=1#ht_2766wt_702
> 
> Comments: My offer for this bag just got approved today, but I want to double check before I go through any payments. The feedback is good, but it's better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> I have further pictures of the base and lock if necessary. Thanks again!!! And sorry if I wrote this out incorrectly.



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Vvicky said:


> Hello, can you please check if this bag is authentic? Probably too good to be true..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oversized-Y..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c691060e#ht_782wt_922
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Please use the correct format to post authentication questions. This will help others with the thread search and prevent duplicate postings of the same listing.

We will need to see a photo of the inner serial number tag and a close up of the lock (sideways) to authenticate this muse. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

TheMoon said:


> Dear athenticators, i've just bought a Besace bag for myself from a private sale of a reputable seller (in my city), but i am not really sure about the bag colour as i couldn't find it anywhere.
> *Can i post pics here for you to authenticate?* I confirm i am not doing that for re-selling or other issues, i just want to make sure i own an authentic bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply!


 
Hi, please, post photos here:

inner leather tag front and back, inner side of the flap to see the screws, bottom stitching and handle to see metal hooks


----------



## TheMoon

vesna said:


> Hi, please, post photos here:
> 
> inner leather tag front and back, inner side of the flap to see the screws, bottom stitching and handle to see metal hooks



Hi, Vesna!
Thank you for this. I attach photos:


----------



## rtwrtw

Hi all, 

Just requiring a verification, I have scanned through all the recent bag posts and so far have ascertained that a bag I have recently bought is authentic, except for one last bit - that is the zippers are lampo and not YSL. Is this authentic? 

Also, the bag comes with three golden keys.

The bag is a white oversized muse with gold hardware. 

It came with white care cards and original dustbag. 

Would appreciate if any of you could let me ascertain if the zippers are authentic. Thank you!


----------



## tshe6135

Hi, I received this brown YSL wallet as a gift. The tag on the inside, as shown in one of the pictures was kind of folded so I couldn't get a picture of the country. It says "Made in India" which makes me kind of skeptical. The wallet comes with a passcase that can be taken out, slides into a pocket on the side. Definitely leather. Stitch work seems fine to me. The box is a little odd, no price tag or anything but the back of the box has some leftover sticky glue where it could have been taken off? I've never seen this wallet before, but after some googling, found a picture of the same wallet in black. Only a picture. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cayoubridgou

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41656bb069

*Please help me to buy a real one!*
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## missbradshaw

Could you authenticate this one please? thanks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Yves-...835427401&po=&ps=63&clkid=8187012301296870414


----------



## bubbleloba

missbradshaw said:


> Could you authenticate this one please? thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Yves-...835427401&po=&ps=63&clkid=8187012301296870414



Need a clearer photo of the serial number tag. Also, larger photos of the zipper pull and lock (side) would help us authenticate the bag.


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, could you please help me with this one

item: YSL Muse 2
seller: stefaniewheeler89
link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Muse-2/78170331

please let me know if you need more pictures and what those pictures are since im kind of new to muse.

BIG thank you for your time and help


----------



## camomile89

oh and i also forgot to ask, any idea when the bag is from and what the color is called?

thanks again!


----------



## lovetooshop

Please could you take a look at this bag for me 

Item:   Auth Ysl Downtown Xl Plum Purple Shoulder Bag Tote Nr
Listing Number:    140746641660
Seller:  lv_1st
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Ysl-...60?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20c52750fc

Many Thanks


----------



## vesna

TheMoon said:


> Hi, Vesna!
> Thank you for this. I attach photos:


 
all details look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

rtwrtw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just requiring a verification, I have scanned through all the recent bag posts and so far have ascertained that a bag I have recently bought is authentic, except for one last bit - that is the zippers are lampo and not YSL. Is this authentic?
> 
> Also, the bag comes with three golden keys.
> 
> The bag is a white oversized muse with gold hardware.
> 
> It came with white care cards and original dustbag.
> 
> Would appreciate if any of you could let me ascertain if the zippers are authentic. Thank you!


 
hi, you might pos the photos here. All I can tell you that zipper can be Lampo in old Muses and they did come with 3 keys in the past, however, it would be great to see photos and make sure it is authentic


----------



## vesna

tshe6135 said:


> Hi, I received this brown YSL wallet as a gift. The tag on the inside, as shown in one of the pictures was kind of folded so I couldn't get a picture of the country. It says "Made in India" which makes me kind of skeptical. The wallet comes with a passcase that can be taken out, slides into a pocket on the side. Definitely leather. Stitch work seems fine to me. The box is a little odd, no price tag or anything but the back of the box has some leftover sticky glue where it could have been taken off? I've never seen this wallet before, but after some googling, found a picture of the same wallet in black. Only a picture. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 
details look authentic to me, but I would not know where vintage YSL is made


----------



## vesna

lovetooshop said:


> Please could you take a look at this bag for me
> 
> Item: Auth Ysl Downtown Xl Plum Purple Shoulder Bag Tote Nr
> Listing Number: 140746641660
> Seller: lv_1st
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Ysl-...60?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20c52750fc
> 
> Many Thanks


 auhentic


----------



## vesna

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, could you please help me with this one
> 
> item: YSL Muse 2
> seller: stefaniewheeler89
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Muse-2/78170331
> 
> please let me know if you need more pictures and what those pictures are since im kind of new to muse.
> 
> BIG thank you for your time and help


 we need a photo of under side of the zipper head to see logo, as well as middle metal foot at the bottom of the bag...other details look good


----------



## vesna

cayoubridgou said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41656bb069
> 
> *Please help me to buy a real one!*
> *Thanks in advance*


 
authentic   next time, please use the format from post #1 so that the others can use search function not to double questions about the same bag...thanks


----------



## artagnan_girl

hi, just wanna ask, is this scarves an authentic one?

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/m/mAsM3hljmFeRp7oip0kgAxg/140.jpg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150804117908&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!


----------



## jusbnk

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Rive Gauche?
Seller: craigslist

Hi guys, could you authenticate this for me? 
Link: http://images.craigslist.org/5L95Hd5Md3Ee3Ga3o4c4ha6b6e39aecd9113f.jpg


----------



## vesna

jusbnk said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Rive Gauche?
> Seller: craigslist
> 
> Hi guys, could you authenticate this for me?
> Link: http://images.craigslist.org/5L95Hd5Md3Ee3Ga3o4c4ha6b6e39aecd9113f.jpg


 

only one picture (although looks authentic bag which I have seen before), is not enough for authenticating. Any inner tag with front pic and back with serial number, any YSL details would be helpful to see


----------



## globalgoddess

Item:  YSL TRIB TOO Heels Pumps in Black Leather
Listing Number:  251029376950
Seller:  thehomecollection 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIB-TO...76950?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a72844fb6
Comments: Can someone please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## Conscience

Item: ysl muse
Seller: ezauctionstop

Hi guys, 

Can you kindly authenticate this for me? Thanks so much. 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33072851408...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2108wt_922


----------



## bubbleloba

Conscience said:


> Item: ysl muse
> Seller: ezauctionstop
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this for me? Thanks so much.
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33072851408...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2108wt_922



Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag as well as the zipper pulls and key(s) for authentication. Thanks!


----------



## mlh223

YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Open Toe Y Bow Tribute Heels Shoes Sz 36.5 6.5
380437404868
linda*s***stuff 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380437404868


----------



## CoffeePurse

Is this authentic? Thank you, I just bought it..

Item: Oversized Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Handbag Bag in Red Classic Leather
Seller: letmax88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_686wt_1219


----------



## TheMoon

vesna said:


> all details look authentic to me



Thank you SOOO much, Vesna!


----------



## bubbleloba

CoffeePurse said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you, I just bought it..
> 
> Item: Oversized Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Handbag Bag in Red Classic Leather
> Seller: letmax88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_686wt_1219



I think someone asked about this bag in an earlier post, and we need to see the actual serial number leather tag as well as the zipper pull and side of the lock to authenticate.


----------



## mabs27

Please authenticate

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Arty Gold-Plated Enamel Ring Women's Size 7
Listing Number:390415343438
Seller:nps
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...5343438?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item5ae6915f4e
Comments:


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, could you please have a look at thise muse2 for me

BIG thank you for your time and knowledge


----------



## krapow

Hi
I am a new memeber, I just bought YSL reversible tote bag from ebay and recevied it today!! I have a feeling that it is a fake one!! since I could not find embossed serial numbers and wrong spelling of 'arive gauchen'. does this mean it a fake ysl bag???

I'm new to ysl bag and this bag is new style, dont know how to check authentication or where i can compare this bag to

Item:YSL Spring/Summer AMAZING Black/Navy Blue Tote

Listing Number:  221016197323

Seller:123-babyy 

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221016197...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=221016197323&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Comments: can anyone help me here? I cannot open my own discussion yet since I'm a new member here. I would like to know soon so that I can return this bag asap incase it's not authentic. (think the seller accepts return)


----------



## vesna

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, could you please have a look at thise muse2 for me
> 
> BIG thank you for your time and knowledge


 
these details look good to me. Would you indly show us also the zipper head, under-side with a logo


----------



## vesna

krapow said:


> Hi
> I am a new memeber, I just bought YSL reversible tote bag from ebay and recevied it today!! I have a feeling that it is a fake one!! since I could not find embossed serial numbers and wrong spelling of 'arive gauchen'. does this mean it a fake ysl bag???
> 
> I'm new to ysl bag and this bag is new style, dont know how to check authentication or where i can compare this bag to
> 
> Item:YSL Spring/Summer AMAZING Black/Navy Blue Tote
> 
> Listing Number: 221016197323
> 
> Seller:123-babyy
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221016197...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=221016197323&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: can anyone help me here? I cannot open my own discussion yet since I'm a new member here. I would like to know soon so that I can return this bag asap incase it's not authentic. (think the seller accepts return)


 
Dear *krapow*, welcome ! I am so sorry that this happened to you, it is a fake bag, the tag is off, as well as the text. No ned for your own thread, here is  where authentication issues are being resolved. I am hoping that my comment does not come too late.


----------



## krapow

vesna said:


> Dear *krapow*, welcome ! I am so sorry that this happened to you, it is a fake bag, the tag is off, as well as the text. No ned for your own thread, here is  where authentication issues are being resolved. I am hoping that my comment does not come too late.



Thank you for your comments. I hope it is not too late, as seller stated accepted return on return policy and and submitted return reqeust via 'return process' by ebay customer support.


what a experience! this is my 1st used designer hangbag and 1st ysl bag  
I usually get brand new one from shops becuase I cannot tell different of fake items (if it's not obvious), I thought this time I could get a bargain half price ysl bag

Thanks again and I will be more careful next time or (not bidding on ebay again!)


----------



## poohbeareeyore

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Beige Leather Bag
Listing Number:221018275310
Seller:monkstown03
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...s_Wristbands&hash=item3375b73dee#ht_500wt_928
Comments: I'm a new member, not sure if I'm doing it a correct way, but please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thank you very much


----------



## poohbeareeyore

Item:Genuine YSL Yves Saint Laurent White Patent Leather Oversized Muse NWT
Listing Number:120909349417
Seller: purlls_boutique
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1c26c24229#ht_886wt_928
Commentslease help me authenticate this bag also, thank you very much


----------



## Parimari

Hello there,

Please have a Look at this bag for me. 
Got it from a friend 2 years ago. With all paperwork& reciept. 

Thanks


----------



## zippy14u

Item:Vintage YLS Satchel/Brief
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Sanat Cruz Flea Market
Link: N/A
Comments: I'm hoping someone can identify this bag. This bag is coated canvas, with signature fabric interior. If you could provide a name for this bag, that would be helpful.

Thanks for looking


----------



## vesna

krapow said:


> Thank you for your comments. I hope it is not too late, as seller stated accepted return on return policy and and submitted return reqeust via 'return process' by ebay customer support.
> 
> 
> what a experience! this is my 1st used designer hangbag and 1st ysl bag
> I usually get brand new one from shops becuase I cannot tell different of fake items (if it's not obvious), I thought this time I could get a bargain half price ysl bag
> 
> Thanks again and I will be more careful next time or (not bidding on ebay again!)


 
I don't think you should give up on bargains  I search ebay all the time and some gems are there .. just before you bid or win, please post the auction here and we will research. Someone will always be here to comment..perhaps not at the moment when the auction is ending...we will tell you what to ask seller if additional photos are needed


----------



## vesna

zippy14u said:


> Item:Vintage YLS Satchel/Brief
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Sanat Cruz Flea Market
> Link: N/A
> Comments: I'm hoping someone can identify this bag. This bag is coated canvas, with signature fabric interior. If you could provide a name for this bag, that would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks for looking


 
Hi Zippy, I have never seen ti, I am hoping that someone who has will ship in


----------



## krapow

vesna said:


> I don't think you should give up on bargains  I search ebay all the time and some gems are there .. just before you bid or win, please post the auction here and we will research. Someone will always be here to comment..perhaps not at the moment when the auction is ending...we will tell you what to ask seller if additional photos are needed


Thanks


----------



## krapow

vesna said:


> I don't think you should give up on bargains  I search ebay all the time and some gems are there .. just before you bid or win, please post the auction here and we will research. Someone will always be here to comment..perhaps not at the moment when the auction is ending...we will tell you what to ask seller if additional photos are needed


Hi again vesna

seller contacted me back today and said there was no serial number and she have checked at the shop too. she said this is a present so she does not have a receipt.

However, I still think it's a fake one, do you know for sure right that the authentic one always attached with serial number on leather tag.

I don't live in London and cannot go to ysl shop to see the real one

But I will return it and hope to get refund back by Friday


----------



## vesna

krapow said:


> Hi again vesna
> 
> seller contacted me back today and said there was no serial number and she have checked at the shop too. she said this is a present so she does not have a receipt.
> 
> However, I still think it's a fake one, do you know for sure right that the authentic one always attached with serial number on leather tag.
> 
> I don't live in London and cannot go to ysl shop to see the real one
> 
> But I will return it and hope to get refund back by Friday


 
the serial number is not my concern so much, but the look of the front of the leather tag is typical for fakes. I am hoping that someone who has it can comment, otherwise we have to assume it is a fake


----------



## vesna

Parimari said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please have a Look at this bag for me.
> Got it from a friend 2 years ago. With all paperwork& reciept.
> 
> Thanks


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

poohbeareeyore said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Beige Leather Bag
> Listing Number:221018275310
> Seller:monkstown03
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...s_Wristbands&hash=item3375b73dee#ht_500wt_928
> Comments: I'm a new member, not sure if I'm doing it a correct way, but please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thank you very much


 

welcome, you are doing all great ! Thanks for the right format 
this one looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

poohbeareeyore said:


> Item:Genuine YSL Yves Saint Laurent White Patent Leather Oversized Muse NWT
> Listing Number:120909349417
> Seller: purlls_boutique
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1c26c24229#ht_886wt_928
> Commentslease help me authenticate this bag also, thank you very much


 
not sure, looks authentic, but I would like to see larger leather tag with serial number side and paper tag with serial number


----------



## Parimari

vesna said:
			
		

> looks authentic to me



Thanks VESNA
You Rock. . 
Might have to ASK in another Forum but do you have a Base Shaper for your roady? I honestly Cant find Anything in it. This is why i Never use it.


----------



## ladybaby78

Item:	
Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc Black Leather Doctor Handbag Medium Tote
Seller:lucy_herbalista

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc2079f7

please authenticate!


----------



## xiaonunu715

I need help to authenticate YSL Clutch 
Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH 
Material: Patent Leather
Color&#65306;Pink


picture link: http://xiaonunu715.blog.163.com/album/#m=2&aid=238671011&pid=7642479231

I post the pictures in my personal blog. please click the picture, then you will see the next one. I bought this cluth from personal online seller. I really need help in authenticating this YSL clutch since I am not sure about the authentic.


----------



## vesna

xiaonunu715 said:


> I need help to authenticate YSL Clutch
> Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR CLUTCH
> Material: Patent Leather
> Color&#65306;Pink
> 
> 
> picture link: http://xiaonunu715.blog.163.com/album/#m=2&aid=238671011&pid=7642479231
> 
> I post the pictures in my personal blog. please click the picture, then you will see the next one. I bought this cluth from personal online seller. I really need help in authenticating this YSL clutch since I am not sure about the authentic.


 
all looks good to me, why do you suspect it is not authentic?


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item:
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc Black Leather Doctor Handbag Medium Tote
> Seller:lucy_herbalista
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc2079f7
> 
> please authenticate!


 
it opens "item not available" when I go to posted link


----------



## vesna

Parimari said:


> Thanks VESNA
> You Rock. .
> Might have to ASK in another Forum but do you have a Base Shaper for your roady? I honestly Cant find Anything in it. This is why i Never use it.


 
haaaaaaaaaaa, that is my main problem, and I carry it because it is so pretty, but almost empty is the prettiest, and it is such a large bag for that  I do not use any myself, I use purse organizer, stand-alone pouch with slots for everything I have


----------



## xiaonunu715

vesna said:


> all looks good to me, why do you suspect it is not authentic?


My father surly said it is not a real patent leather since he has been in the leather industry for about 20 years.

thanks


----------



## Parimari

vesna said:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaa, that is my main problem, and I carry it because it is so pretty, but almost empty is the prettiest, and it is such a large bag for that  I do not use any myself, I use purse organizer, stand-alone pouch with slots for everything I have



You know what i mean. ))))

I will try the Shaper. Will Look for One on bonanza. 
Its pretty but Huge. 
I think i will sell it & buy a muse 2 
Its little more organized. 
Its like a Black hole. 

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## zippy14u

vesna said:


> Hi Zippy, I have never seen ti, I am hoping that someone who has will ship in


 
Found a vintage YLS w/similar markings (inside and out) I'm hoping this helps...


http://www.etsy.com/listing/9891053...ga_ref=related&ga_page=1&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## unoma

Hi Ladies
Please help me.
Is this Fake or Authentic?

YSL EASY BLACK BAG


----------



## maryjade

Can anyone pls authenticate this for me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280882308298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

xiaonunu715 said:


> My father surly said it is not a real patent leather since he has been in the leather industry for about 20 years.
> 
> thanks


 
is there a serial number inside that matches the paper tag?


----------



## vesna

zippy14u said:


> Found a vintage YLS w/similar markings (inside and out) I'm hoping this helps...
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9891053...ga_ref=related&ga_page=1&ga_view_type=gallery


 
all YSL markings look authentic, it is just that I am not familiar with this model, however it does look OK


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please help me.
> Is this Fake or Authentic?
> 
> YSL EASY BLACK BAG


 
can you post a clear photo from a bit farther away with no reflection of leather tag front and back. I can not see well. From these photos it looks fake

is there a paper tag with serial number?


----------



## vesna

maryjade said:


> Can anyone pls authenticate this for me...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280882308298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you.


 
looks authentic to me, however,  *Bubbleoba* will have a better eye for muse


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> can you post a clear photo from a bit farther away with no reflection of leather tag front and back. I can not see well. From these photos it looks fake
> 
> is there a paper tag with serial number?


 

Please are these photos enough?
Is it a fake:wondering


----------



## unoma

unoma said:


> Please are these photos enough?
> Is it a fake:wondering


 More photos


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> can you post a clear photo from a bit farther away with no reflection of leather tag front and back. I can not see well. From these photos it looks fake
> 
> is there a paper tag with serial number?


 
More photos.
Please V, help!


----------



## bubbleloba

unoma said:


> More photos



I'm assuming this is the tag of the easy you wanted to authenticate? It's a fake!!


----------



## bubbleloba

maryjade said:


> Can anyone pls authenticate this for me...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280882308298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



Looks authentic from the provided photos. You may want to ask the seller for a close up of the zipper pull and side of the lock so we can fully confirm authenticity.


----------



## unoma

bubbleloba said:


> I'm assuming this is the tag of the easy you wanted to authenticate? It's a fake!!


 Please i do not understand.
Is the tags and Easy bag a FAKE?
Please explain.
Thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

unoma said:


> Please i do not understand.
> Is the tags and Easy bag a FAKE?
> Please explain.
> Thank you



The bag is a fake. Serial number is way off and the tag looks off as well. The bag looks poorly made and definitely not of YSL craftsmanship.

Maybe *vesna* can confirm?


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Please i do not understand.
> Is the tags and Easy bag a FAKE?
> Please explain.
> Thank you


 
Hi, Bubbleoba is right, the tag has wrong serial number, I am sorry, as far as the two of us know YSL easy bag, it does not seem authentic. 

what is the engraving on the under side of a zipper head ?


----------



## watyousee

Item:*Yves Saint Laurent YSL Small Easy Violet*

Listing Number: 170844424953

Seller: the.fashion.diva 

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-BRAND-N...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c71f0af9

Comments:

Please authenticate. thanks!


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> Hi, Bubbleoba is right, the tag has wrong serial number, I am sorry, as far as the two of us know YSL easy bag, it does not seem authentic.
> 
> what is the engraving on the under side of a zipper head ?


 


bubbleloba said:


> The bag is a fake. Serial number is way off and the tag looks off as well. The bag looks poorly made and definitely not of YSL craftsmanship.
> 
> Maybe *vesna* can confirm?


 
Thank you ladies
Had a lucky escape.


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> it opens "item not available" when I go to posted link


 
Thanks anyways, vesna!


----------



## zippy14u

vesna said:


> all YSL markings look authentic, it is just that I am not familiar with this model, however it does look OK


 

Vesna, thank you for your help


----------



## vesna

watyousee said:


> Item:*Yves Saint Laurent YSL Small Easy Violet*
> 
> Listing Number: 170844424953
> 
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-BRAND-N...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c71f0af9
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Please authenticate. thanks!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## watyousee

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks muchy!


----------



## Carribean_chick

Hi ladies! Id love to know what you think of this muse 2:

Item: ysl muse 2 silver
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: 2100 place
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/84232-ysl-muse-2-bag-silver-leather-large-sgd-600-a.html
Comments: is this authentic? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Carribean_chick said:


> Hi ladies! Id love to know what you think of this muse 2:
> 
> Item: ysl muse 2 silver
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: 2100 place
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/84232-ysl-muse-2-bag-silver-leather-large-sgd-600-a.html
> Comments: is this authentic? Thanks!


 
I am confussed, this is a serial number of large muse II, but not of metallic leather ???


----------



## Carribean_chick

Uh oh.. Does that mean i shouldnt get it? Planning to meet up with the seller this weekend to get the bag.. Would appreciate if you could lend me your expertise in determining if its a go or no go  thanks in advance vesna!



vesna said:


> I am confussed, this is a serial number of large muse II, but not of metallic leather ???


----------



## vesna

Carribean_chick said:


> Uh oh.. Does that mean i shouldnt get it? Planning to meet up with the seller this weekend to get the bag.. Would appreciate if you could lend me your expertise in determining if its a go or no go  thanks in advance vesna!


 
Honestly, we had inquiries about this serial number before, and it was always something strange

the  number shows the model and type of leather and it is the right model, but not the leather. I do not know what to make of it, Muse II is heavily faked bag, and hard to authenticate. I have two and still it is very puzzling when exotics or metallics come by..I hope someone who has a metallic Muse II would chip in. You might try opening a thread and asking which number they have.


----------



## Carribean_chick

Thanks vesna! im pretty excited to get this bag, good thing i checked with you first! let me open a thread about it in a while. so does all metallic muse 2 have the same number? which number should be different? thanks and really appreciate your help! 



vesna said:


> Honestly, we had inquiries about this serial number before, and it was always something strange
> 
> the  number shows the model and type of leather and it is the right model, but not the leather. I do not know what to make of it, Muse II is heavily faked bag, and hard to authenticate. I have two and still it is very puzzling when exotics or metallics come by..I hope someone who has a metallic Muse II would chip in. You might try opening a thread and asking which number they have.


----------



## Carribean_chick

and while Im at it, I'd like to check also with you lovely ladies what you think of this ivory Muse. I bought it without checking if its authentic. Its still with my sis in law in singapore. She met directly with the seller and she said the seller seems to be the type who doesn't use fake bags (classy and all) so Im pretty confident it is authentic. But just for my peace of mind Id like to authenticate it once and for all.  Here are the pics! Please let me know if you require more!


----------



## pinkx3x3

I have purchased a clutch from Net-a-porter and they accidentally processed 2 identical orders for me. I then requested for a return for one of them and as I was matching up the order number with the clutch, I found out that the serial number for both clutches was the same and the bar code on each box was the same as well. Does that mean I have actually purchased a fake?

DHL will come and pick it up tomorrow morning, should I keep it with me until I figure out if it authentic?

Thanks for the help


----------



## bubbleloba

Carribean_chick said:


> and while Im at it, I'd like to check also with you lovely ladies what you think of this ivory Muse. I bought it without checking if its authentic. Its still with my sis in law in singapore. She met directly with the seller and she said the seller seems to be the type who doesn't use fake bags (classy and all) so Im pretty confident it is authentic. But just for my peace of mind Id like to authenticate it once and for all.  Here are the pics! Please let me know if you require more!



Please post a photo of the serial number tag as well as clearer photos of the zipper pull and key.


----------



## bubbleloba

pinkx3x3 said:


> I have purchased a clutch from Net-a-porter and they accidentally processed 2 identical orders for me. I then requested for a return for one of them and as I was matching up the order number with the clutch, I found out that the serial number for both clutches was the same and the bar code on each box was the same as well. Does that mean I have actually purchased a fake?
> 
> DHL will come and pick it up tomorrow morning, should I keep it with me until I figure out if it authentic?
> 
> Thanks for the help



The serial number stays the same for same styles. If you want, please post photos of the clutch (include serial number tag, hardware photos) and we can examine the actual bag for you.


----------



## Pooey

Hi


Pls can you authenticate

Seller- the.kat.studio
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261013802475#ht_1412wt_922
261013802475

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Carribean_chick said:


> Thanks vesna! im pretty excited to get this bag, good thing i checked with you first! let me open a thread about it in a while. so does all metallic muse 2 have the same number? which number should be different? thanks and really appreciate your help!


 
the second number is not corresponding to metallic leather


----------



## vesna

Pooey said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Pls can you authenticate
> 
> Seller- the.kat.studio
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261013802475#ht_1412wt_922
> 261013802475
> 
> Thank you


 
is there a serial numer inside the wallet anywhere?


----------



## Balenciaga_Brit

Hi, 
I was just wondering if you could authenticate this muse bag for me please.  I have plenty of experience with Balenciaga bags but I don't really know what to look for with YSL bags. 
Thanks.


----------



## Carribean_chick

hi there! Here are addl photos! Hope this is what you need. Thanks in advance bubbleoba! 



bubbleloba said:


> Please post a photo of the serial number tag as well as clearer photos of the zipper pull and key.


----------



## wmdnx3

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.



Sorry to be a pain! I just received my bag in the mail, but I noticed beneath the lock there is no Yves Saint Laurent engraving in the leather. Is this something that all bags have or just the newer ones? I'm not sure when it was made though...Thank you once again


----------



## bubbleloba

Carribean_chick said:


> hi there! Here are addl photos! Hope this is what you need. Thanks in advance bubbleoba!



Looks good to me!


----------



## bubbleloba

It's authentic!



Balenciaga_Brit said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering if you could authenticate this muse bag for me please.  I have plenty of experience with Balenciaga bags but I don't really know what to look for with YSL bags.
> Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> Sorry to be a pain! I just received my bag in the mail, but I noticed beneath the lock there is no Yves Saint Laurent engraving in the leather. Is this something that all bags have or just the newer ones? I'm not sure when it was made though...Thank you once again



For the muse, there should be YvesSaintLaurent on the leather underneath the lock. The photos in the original listing showed that it was produced in 2008 and I'm certain the engraving should be on all muses during that period. 

There is a possibility that the engraving gets worn after long wear/use. Would you check on the leather and perhaps upload another photo of the front of the bag with the lock/engraving area as a closeup so we can reexamine?


----------



## Pooey

vesna said:


> is there a serial numer inside the wallet anywhere?



Hi

Not sure I have asked the seller to send me a picture. 
Xx


----------



## Carribean_chick

what a relief! Thanks so much! 



bubbleloba said:


> Looks good to me!


----------



## AXL2012

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brooch Pin 2.2" with crystals
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Kreshness (on Etsy.com)
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/9923999...rooch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
Comments:  Would you please authenticate this?  I purchased this and want to ensure it is authentic.  It comes with the YSL box and dust bag.  More photos available in the link above.


----------



## wmdnx3

bubbleloba said:


> For the muse, there should be YvesSaintLaurent on the leather underneath the lock. The photos in the original listing showed that it was produced in 2008 and I'm certain the engraving should be on all muses during that period.
> 
> There is a possibility that the engraving gets worn after long wear/use. Would you check on the leather and perhaps upload another photo of the front of the bag with the lock/engraving area as a closeup so we can reexamine?



I don't think it could be because the leather got worn out... the bag is in perfect condition, no wear on the corners or anything at all....


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> I don't think it could be because the leather got worn out... the bag is in perfect condition, no wear on the corners or anything at all....



I'm not sure about this. All of the muses I've seen from the 2008 year have the YvesSaintLaurent embossing, and this isn't a special leather/limited edition style so there shouldn't be any exceptions. 

What do you think, *vesna*? The original listing is at http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=260978627677&nma=true&rt=nc&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D260978627677%26_rdc%3D1&si=xUYjhnb6SqWNSS2juskhjPB8tlQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_2766wt_952. All of the details looked good otherwise.


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> I don't think it could be because the leather got worn out... the bag is in perfect condition, no wear on the corners or anything at all....



One more note, the seller in the listing stated that they guarantee authenticity, and you may want to inquire their proof of authenticity since there aren't other leather muses without the YvesSaintLaurent embossing.


----------



## wmdnx3

bubbleloba said:


> One more note, the seller in the listing stated that they guarantee authenticity, and you may want to inquire their proof of authenticity since there aren't other leather muses without the YvesSaintLaurent embossing.



This was their reply:

Hi Wendy
I just contacted the original owner of the Muse. I hope this puts your mind at ease: it was purchased at the Saks Fifth Avenue in Bala Cynwyd, Pa. She recalls that she purchased it about 1/1/2 years ago. She doesn't think she has the original receipt, but will try to locate . Please enjoy the bag, I guarantee the authencity , it's a great bag.
If you have any other concerns, feel free to contact us.
REgards
Robin

- 331couturestore

Hmm.. if it was bought about 2 years ago that would make it 2010 not 2008 ..:/ I'm getting more and more confused!


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> This was their reply:
> 
> Hi Wendy
> I just contacted the original owner of the Muse. I hope this puts your mind at ease: it was purchased at the Saks Fifth Avenue in Bala Cynwyd, Pa. She recalls that she purchased it about 1/1/2 years ago. She doesn't think she has the original receipt, but will try to locate . Please enjoy the bag, I guarantee the authencity , it's a great bag.
> If you have any other concerns, feel free to contact us.
> REgards
> Robin
> 
> - 331couturestore
> 
> Hmm.. if it was bought about 2 years ago that would make it 2010 not 2008 ..:/ I'm getting more and more confused!



Likewise! The corresponding tag to the muse in question listed 2008 as the production year... I don't think Saks would have stock ~2 years old... 

In any case, the receipt will not help as the question is with the actual bag and no YvesSaintLaurent embossed in the front.

Can any other muse owners (2010 and beyond) chime in to see if their muse does not have the embossing?


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi! I've always lusted a purple bag and like the Multy. Is this one authentic?
Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT VIOLET PURPLE MULTY MED Leather HOBO BAG PURSE
Seller: tambaytoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...=140749570607&ps=63&clkid=8631462159567591442
TIA!!


----------



## vesna

wmdnx3 said:


> I don't think it could be because the leather got worn out... the bag is in perfect condition, no wear on the corners or anything at all....


 
the bag indeed looks real to me, however, I would be very worried about the lack of the embossing, and year confussion. her listings are all private which I do not like either.....you can not see other items she sold....I am confussed here...you can always report this to ebay/PayPal with a photo of authentic embossing and lack of on this bag... this is confussing alltogether  -- the tag looks worn, the outside brand new

what is the zipper head logo (bottom of the zipper head) ?


----------



## vesna

BgaHolic said:


> Hi! I've always lusted a purple bag and like the Multy. Is this one authentic?
> Item: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT VIOLET PURPLE MULTY MED Leather HOBO BAG PURSE
> Seller: tambaytoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...=140749570607&ps=63&clkid=8631462159567591442
> TIA!!


 
this one looks great, pretty bag *BgaHolic* !!!


----------



## wmdnx3

vesna said:


> the bag indeed looks real to me, however, I would be very worried about the lack of the embossing, and year confussion. her listings are all private which I do not like either.....you can not see other items she sold....I am confussed here...you can always report this to ebay/PayPal with a photo of authentic embossing and lack of on this bag... this is confussing alltogether  -- the tag looks worn, the outside brand new
> 
> what is the zipper head logo (bottom of the zipper head) ?



is there a possibility that it is a b-grade bag? does YSL make b-grades? if I report this to ebay do I get my money back or..?  what a hassle...






this is the tag inside as well, I don't know if this is significant but the gold foiling looks a bit sloppy on rive gauche as in the gold foil is in one long strip over the embossing... unless all bags have that problem






and this is the zip on the inside pocket: little piece of leather attached to a gold little triangle. Don't know if these photos are relevant but they're worth a shot.

Thank you so much both of you ladies!!!!!! Seriously. Thank you for your help.


----------



## wmdnx3

woops for some reason that picture didntwork


----------



## BgaHolic

Thanks vesna!!


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> is there a possibility that it is a b-grade bag? does YSL make b-grades? if I report this to ebay do I get my money back or..?  what a hassle...



I think at this point, I would opt for the money back. The seller provided tags that does not match the actual bag, and the picture of the YvesSaintLaurent tag in the eBay listing does not match--at least to my eyes--of the tag photo you had taken upon receiving the bag. The tag in your photo looks a bit too shiny.

There is a possibility the seller did a bait and switch (because I do think the photos posted in the listing are of an authentic muse). 

I would suggest contacting the seller and ask for a refund because there are too many questions about the actual bag received (e.g., paper tag does not match, no YvesSaintLaurent embossing which is on all muses, etc.). She did mention in her email to you that she guarantees the bag to be authentic. Make sure you document all communication with the seller.

If she doesn't agree to the full refund, you should escalate this to eBay and PayPal (if you paid with PayPal). I just checked the seller's records, and although she had no negatives, she did have a few "neutral" reviews where item received was not as described, and so you should have a very good case/support.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## vesna

wmdnx3 said:


> is there a possibility that it is a b-grade bag? does YSL make b-grades? if I report this to ebay do I get my money back or..?  what a hassle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the tag inside as well, I don't know if this is significant but the gold foiling looks a bit sloppy on rive gauche as in the gold foil is in one long strip over the embossing... unless all bags have that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the zip on the inside pocket: little piece of leather attached to a gold little triangle. Don't know if these photos are relevant but they're worth a shot.
> 
> Thank you so much both of you ladies!!!!!! Seriously. Thank you for your help.


 
zipper looks great, gold foil I have never seen so rich..I am again confussed.    I do not know that YSL ever had b-grade bags sold

I know that in earlier Mombasa bags, mixed numbers and orders of numbers were happening in authentic bags, but I have never seen a Muse with no front embossing unless it is a patent and croc muse. regular leather not. 

I am sorry I can not be of more help.

*Bubbleoba* is right in all points !


----------



## Balenciaga_Brit

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> It's authentic!



Thanks. &#128522;


----------



## enchantingme

item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag Handbag Size Extra Large 

listing number: 130702329339

seller: myrna2604

link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e6e7745fb

comment: please authenticate this for me .. thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

enchantingme said:


> item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag Handbag Size Extra Large
> 
> listing number: 130702329339
> 
> seller: myrna2604
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e6e7745fb
> 
> comment: please authenticate this for me .. thank you



Looks good so far, but can you ask the seller for photos of the key and lock, and zipper to confirm authenticity?


----------



## shellybows

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Womens Red Leather Belt sz 32
Seller: thehomecollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...04885?pt=US_Women_s_Belts&hash=item3a74f03e95


----------



## AstaK.

Hi!

What do you say about this Downtown? Seller says she bought it from local store here and I sort of trust her, its just too easy to check from there, but Im just curious about sign Yves Saint Laurent inside ,isnt there suppose to be also River Gauche, or are there bags also without? Thanks!

Here are some photos, I hope she dont mind...

http://www.aijaa.com/0024310257987
http://www.aijaa.com/0005810257988
http://www.aijaa.com/0030610257989
http://www.aijaa.com/0025510257990
http://www.aijaa.com/0098710257991


----------



## vesna

AstaK. said:


> Hi!
> 
> What do you say about this Downtown? Seller says she bought it from local store here and I sort of trust her, its just too easy to check from there, but Im just curious about sign Yves Saint Laurent inside ,isnt there suppose to be also River Gauche, or are there bags also without? Thanks!
> 
> Here are some photos, I hope she dont mind...
> 
> http://www.aijaa.com/0024310257987
> http://www.aijaa.com/0005810257988
> http://www.aijaa.com/0030610257989
> http://www.aijaa.com/0025510257990
> http://www.aijaa.com/0098710257991


 
There are bags without Rive Gauche, I have seen authentic easy-s without it. This one looks authentic, but some more assurance would be great, like under zipper head logo, marking on sides of the buckles as well


----------



## AstaK.

vesna said:


> There are bags without Rive Gauche, I have seen authentic easy-s without it. This one looks authentic, but some more assurance would be great, like under zipper head logo, marking on sides of the buckles as well


 
Thanks for your quick help

Unfortunately the seller pulled the bag from sales, for unknown reasons...

Well, maybe she got second thoughs about it, its a lovely bag! Now the only problem is to find another target..lol..

Have a nice summer.


----------



## elle_ecole

item name: YSL Muse Bag Handbag (Large)
listing number: NA
seller: shopwise
link:
http://deluxemall.com/ysl/62400-take-another-20-off-now-1190-large-ysl-muse-yr-2011-a.html
comment: much appreciated if someone could help authenticate this...thanks!


----------



## rishalaureen

please help.. wanna know what year edition this ysl easy.. and how much is it ranging? and is it limited edition? thanks!


----------



## LKD

YSL Reversible Large Tote Orange&Khaki Leather *New Collection*
venesica01
300717942064
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300717942064

Thank you very much for your opinion


----------



## NnnN341

item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Flats
seller:  holiday89
link: http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-love-ballerinas-nowe-za-bezcen-i2374960255.html


----------



## qlvernn

Hi Could i please check if this belle de jour clutch is authentic? It is not part of an auction. Thanks!

Item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch


----------



## Carribean_chick

Hi Ladies! need your help once again in authenticating this bag im planning to buy:



                              Item: YSL Besace Black
Listing Number: NA
Seller: baglover65
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/84951-authentic-ysl-besace-selling-580-a.html
Comments:     Is this authentic

I requested additional pics from the seller. Hope this helps!


----------



## krapow

LKD said:


> YSL Reversible Large Tote Orange&Khaki Leather *New Collection*
> venesica01
> 300717942064
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300717942064
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion


I think Vesna and bubbleloba are the best to help authenticating ysl bag.
However, I tried to buy reversible bag in blue/black on ebay before, and got a fake one because misspelling of the words 'rive gauche'  (but I managed to get refund back already). I think you should ask seller to show upclosed photo of that sight and serial number underneath the tag.

Now I bought and got reversibel bag from ysl boutique in USA (few weeks ago). I can see that the gold hardware bases are different shape from my bag. (my one is in round shape like a half circle) Not sure about different shape and style of bag in US and Europe.  Hope this helps


----------



## bubbleloba

LKD said:


> YSL Reversible Large Tote Orange&Khaki Leather *New Collection*
> venesica01
> 300717942064
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300717942064
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion





krapow said:


> I think Vesna and bubbleloba are the best to help authenticating ysl bag.
> However, I tried to buy reversible bag in blue/black on ebay before, and got a fake one because misspelling of the words 'rive gauche'  (but I managed to get refund back already). I think you should ask seller to show upclosed photo of that sight and serial number underneath the tag.
> 
> Now I bought and got reversibel bag from ysl boutique in USA (few weeks ago). I can see that the gold hardware bases are different shape from my bag. (my one is in round shape like a half circle) Not sure about different shape and style of bag in US and Europe.  Hope this helps



I agree with *karpow*. I haven't seen the taller base studs on YSLs before. Also, the dimensions listed in the listing are really off from a large reversible tote.

I would also recommend asking for an actual photo of the YSL tag, the serial number tag, and the paper tag (which the seller should have since it's a new bag and there are photos of the other crds).


----------



## mandabeezy

Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me? Seller states bag has already been authenticated but there is no link. And I couldn't find it in the thread. 

Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent easy bag large grey taupe purse 2000$ TPF miu miu muse
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Iloveprada
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...ey-taupe-purse-2000-TPF-miu-miu-muse/80089845


----------



## Parimari

mandabeezy said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me? Seller states bag has already been authenticated but there is no link. And I couldn't find it in the thread.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent easy bag large grey taupe purse 2000$ TPF miu miu muse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Iloveprada
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-saint-laurent-easy-bag-large-grey-taupe-purse-2000-TPF-miu-miu-muse/80089845



Hi there here are more pics of the bag
which i got


----------



## bubbleloba

mandabeezy said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me? Seller states bag has already been authenticated but there is no link. And I couldn't find it in the thread.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent easy bag large grey taupe purse 2000$ TPF miu miu muse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Iloveprada
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...ey-taupe-purse-2000-TPF-miu-miu-muse/80089845



This is actually a medium easy (it is the larger one of the 2 sizes offered). Please ask the seller for a clearer photo of the serial number tag, and for a confirmation of the bag dimensions. The rest of the details look OK.


----------



## Parimari

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> This is actually a medium easy (it is the larger one of the 2 sizes offered). Please ask the seller for a clearer photo of the serial number tag, and for a confirmation of the bag dimensions. The rest of the details look OK.



Thanks bubbleoba
Here are the pics & the size: Dimensions: are approx 16.5" x 12" x 6.5", Drop 6.5"

She says it Must be the bigger size. Is that right?
Thanks


----------



## pretApri

Item: Black Patent Leather Large tribute Tote 
Listing Number:?? (I haven't used ebay much lately - do they not have Item Numbers anymore?)
Seller: alexis-consigns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23080037278...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8890wt_754
Comments: Lots of good, up close pictures of zippers, stitching, hardware, etc. Still can't tell if it's authentic though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

Parimari said:


> Thanks bubbleoba
> Here are the pics & the size: Dimensions: are approx 16.5" x 12" x 6.5", Drop 6.5"
> 
> She says it Must be the bigger size. Is that right?
> Thanks



Yes, this is the larger size of the two offered (small, medium). All of the details look good.


----------



## bubbleloba

pretApri said:


> Item: Black Patent Leather Large tribute Tote
> Listing Number:?? (I haven't used ebay much lately - do they not have Item Numbers anymore?)
> Seller: alexis-consigns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23080037278...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8890wt_754
> Comments: Lots of good, up close pictures of zippers, stitching, hardware, etc. Still can't tell if it's authentic though.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good!

Also, the item listing number is located on the right hand side, in the "Description" tab. Hope this helps!


----------



## bujuy

Hello ladies! Could you please authenticate this jacket that I just purchased?

ICONIC YSL LE SMOKING JACKET TOM FORD
Listing Number: 170841805800
Seller: peledreaming
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...hsozYT308EoR5y8fIFpSI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pretApri

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Also, the item listing number is located on the right hand side, in the "Description" tab. Hope this helps!


Thanks so much!


----------



## pretApri

One more I have my eyes on.. 

Item: Black Patent Leather Quilted tribute Tote 
Listing Number: 261031094293
Seller: gabik0804 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261031094293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949
Comments: This one doesn't have a lot of pictures, so if what's there isn't enough to authenticate, please let me know. TIA!


----------



## rui

hey ladies!

i bought a vintage YSL bag today in new york and just wanted to see if anyone is familiar with this style? i searched through this thread and couldn't find anything really so i'm curious as to what decade it was made and that sort of thing? thank you very much.


----------



## bubbleloba

pretApri said:


> One more I have my eyes on..
> 
> Item: Black Patent Leather Quilted tribute Tote
> Listing Number: 261031094293
> Seller: gabik0804
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261031094293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> Comments: This one doesn't have a lot of pictures, so if what's there isn't enough to authenticate, please let me know. TIA!



Please ask the seller for close up photos of the serial number tag (behind the YvesSaintLaurent leather tag), zipper pull, and a shot of the stitching of the mock croc pattern.


----------



## wmdnx3

vesna said:


> zipper looks great, gold foil I have never seen so rich..I am again confussed.    I do not know that YSL ever had b-grade bags sold
> 
> I know that in earlier Mombasa bags, mixed numbers and orders of numbers were happening in authentic bags, but I have never seen a Muse with no front embossing unless it is a patent and croc muse. regular leather not.
> 
> I am sorry I can not be of more help.
> 
> *Bubbleoba* is right in all points !



I sent the bag back and promptly got a full refund. thank you both you and bubbleoba for your help!!!!!! seriously. thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

wmdnx3 said:


> I sent the bag back and promptly got a full refund. thank you both you and bubbleoba for your help!!!!!! seriously. thanks so much!


 
yeeeee


----------



## vesna

Carribean_chick said:


> Hi Ladies! need your help once again in authenticating this bag im planning to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Besace Black
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: baglover65
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/84951-authentic-ysl-besace-selling-580-a.html
> Comments: Is this authentic
> 
> I requested additional pics from the seller. Hope this helps!


 
this does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

krapow said:


> I think Vesna and bubbleloba are the best to help authenticating ysl bag.
> However, I tried to buy reversible bag in blue/black on ebay before, and got a fake one because misspelling of the words 'rive gauche'  (but I managed to get refund back already). I think you should ask seller to show upclosed photo of that sight and serial number underneath the tag.
> 
> Now I bought and got reversibel bag from ysl boutique in USA (few weeks ago). I can see that the gold hardware bases are different shape from my bag. (my one is in round shape like a half circle) Not sure about different shape and style of bag in US and Europe. Hope this helps


 
 am not familiar with many styles including this one, Krapow gave great advice  .. what I do not like is "private" sales by the seller, I am always cautious..I am not familiar with this king of  tag


----------



## qlvernn

qlvernn said:


> Hi Could i please check if this belle de jour clutch is authentic? It is not part of an auction. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch



I would reallyyy appreciate some comments on this bag! i got it from a private seller, but am unsure of its authenticity. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

qlvernn said:


> Hi Could i please check if this belle de jour clutch is authentic? It is not part of an auction. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch


 
sorry I missed it, it looks good to me..however, are there any paper tags with it, with serial number that is the same as the left one on the clutch? Dust bag, how does it look like ? Clear YSL or hard to see from an angle only?


----------



## bubbleloba

wmdnx3 said:


> I sent the bag back and promptly got a full refund. thank you both you and bubbleoba for your help!!!!!! seriously. thanks so much!



Oh good!


----------



## kittenzen

Hi Ladies,

I've been eyeing this YSL muse. Could you plz help to authenticate it for me? Thank you so so much


----------



## kittenzen

duplicate posting


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi,

I am not sure how to copy and paste a bag that I have questions about. I did contact YSL directly with the style # that the seller provided to me, YSL was great in getting back to me but stated that they were not familiar with the style no.

item - Yves saint Laurent satchel

listing number-317314501

seller- bluefly

link - bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Yves-saint-Laurent-black-crosshatched-leather-studded-satchel/cat60024/317314501/detail.fly

comments-
The following is what I do have on the bag from the listing-

name/description - black leather cross hatched studded satchel
textured crosshatched leather with gold hardware
logo lettering at front with small slip pocket at back
stud detailing at sides with snap tab for adjustable depth
top zip closure with leather pull
dual 18" top handles with a 7" for
blue suede lined interior
five protective metal feet at base
measures approx 15" at widest x 10" tall at center x 7" deep, weighs 3 lbs.
leather, Italy

I might have the style # given to me by seller....279990BF93W 1093

thank you in advance


----------



## stephani3

item - Yves saint Laurent sunglasses/prescription??

comments - I came across these today at the salvation army / thrift store, if you could authenticate them I would be very thankful. they have prescription lenses and if they are authentic i will get them replaced with normal sunglass lenses as the frames are uber pretty! leopard print with gold coloured trim, yum yum

http://i49.tinypic.com/2ce544n.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/2ltrfbb.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/63r9tz.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/2vwcpbq.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/dzge1h.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/2u8wck6.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/2jfbnk7.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/9r27i8.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/v5uy3o.jpg


----------



## michaelpdench

Hi, I need help authenticating this bag, as I am in possession of it and would like to sell it if it's possible.

PICTURES ATTACHED

Two things about it that make me sceptical are:

1.) The fact that there is not this writing: Yves Saint Laurent rive gauche. NOWHERE on the bag.

2.) Apart from a 'UK PAT' code (and another 'UK' code starting with a 'D') on the magnetic button, there is no serial number or code imprinted/embossed into the bag material, inside or out.

Please help if you can! It sounds like a fake, but I thought it might be quite an older model, so there might be a chance. 

Thanks alot anyway.


----------



## kittenzen

kittenzen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been eyeing this YSL muse. Could you plz help to authenticate it for me? Thank you so so much



Hello,

can anyone help to advise on the authenticity of this bag?
Item: YSL large violet Muse Handbag
Listing: 80661995
site: Bonanza
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Large-Violet-Muse-Handbag/80661995
Comment: please see more pix at post #5737 which I obtained from the seller for authentication. Details look alright to me, but as this is my first purchase from Bonanza, extra step doesn't hurt. thanks ladies.


----------



## Carribean_chick

Oh my thanks Vesna! that was a close call. Almost got the bag.. thanks so much for this info!



vesna said:


> this does not look authentic to me


----------



## bubbleloba

kittenzen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been eyeing this YSL muse. Could you plz help to authenticate it for me? Thank you so so much



Looks OK so far. If possible, I would like to see a photo of the back of the zipper pull, side photo of the lock, and a photo of the key.


----------



## bubbleloba

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure how to copy and paste a bag that I have questions about. I did contact YSL directly with the style # that the seller provided to me, YSL was great in getting back to me but stated that they were not familiar with the style no.
> 
> item - Yves saint Laurent satchel
> 
> listing number-317314501
> 
> seller- bluefly
> 
> link - bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Yves-saint-Laurent-black-crosshatched-leather-studded-satchel/cat60024/317314501/detail.fly
> 
> comments-
> The following is what I do have on the bag from the listing-
> 
> name/description - black leather cross hatched studded satchel
> textured crosshatched leather with gold hardware
> logo lettering at front with small slip pocket at back
> stud detailing at sides with snap tab for adjustable depth
> top zip closure with leather pull
> dual 18" top handles with a 7" for
> blue suede lined interior
> five protective metal feet at base
> measures approx 15" at widest x 10" tall at center x 7" deep, weighs 3 lbs.
> leather, Italy
> 
> I might have the style # given to me by seller....279990BF93W 1093
> 
> thank you in advance



The links do not work for me. Is this a Bluefly item or an eBay listing?

You can post links by clicking on the globe/link icon at the top of the text editor. Photos can be posted using the postcard icon at the top of the text editor. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## michaelpdench

michaelpdench said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this bag, as I am in possession of it and would like to sell it if it's possible.
> 
> PICTURES ATTACHED
> 
> Two things about it that make me sceptical are:
> 
> 1.) The fact that there is not this writing: Yves Saint Laurent rive gauche. NOWHERE on the bag.
> 
> 2.) Apart from a 'UK PAT' code (and another 'UK' code starting with a 'D') on the magnetic button, there is no serial number or code imprinted/embossed into the bag material, inside or out.
> 
> Please help if you can! It sounds like a fake, but I thought it might be quite an older model, so there might be a chance.
> 
> Thanks alot anyway.






Should I just assume that I'm really dumb, and this is the worst YLS knock-off anyone on this forum has ever seen? 

Thanks for any help, everyone...


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

please authenticate my YSL muse large.. thanks so much!!!


----------



## vesna

CrazySexyCooLR said:


> please authenticate my YSL muse large.. thanks so much!!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## Ceeyahd

bubbleloba said:


> The links do not work for me. Is this a Bluefly item or an eBay listing?
> 
> You can post links by clicking on the globe/link icon at the top of the text editor. Photos can be posted using the postcard icon at the top of the text editor.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks, I will try this again tonight. Yes the bag was listed on Bluefly.


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

vesna said:


> looks good to me




thanks vesna!!!


----------



## michaelpdench

michaelpdench said:


> hi, i need help authenticating this bag, as i am in possession of it and would like to sell it if it's possible.
> 
> Pictures attached
> 
> two things about it that make me sceptical are:
> 
> 1.) the fact that there is not this writing: Yves saint laurent rive gauche. Nowhere on the bag.
> 
> 2.) apart from a 'uk pat' code (and another 'uk' code starting with a 'd') on the magnetic button, there is no serial number or code imprinted/embossed into the bag material, inside or out.
> 
> Please help if you can! It sounds like a fake, but i thought it might be quite an older model, so there might be a chance.
> 
> thanks alot anyway.




hellooo????

Anybody????


----------



## Pupuds_30

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this..thanks a bunch!

Item: OVERSIZED YSL MUSE in PEWTER 
Seller: private
Link: http://www.use.com/YSL_5a46335d267c68318c9f?p=31#photo=1


----------



## bubbleloba

michaelpdench said:


> hellooo????
> 
> Anybody????



Where was the original listing (post #)? I tried looking for it yesterday but couldn't find it.


----------



## bubbleloba

Pupuds_30 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this..thanks a bunch!
> 
> Item: OVERSIZED YSL MUSE in PEWTER
> Seller: private
> Link: http://www.use.com/YSL_5a46335d267c68318c9f?p=31#photo=1



Looks good, but I noticed the lock and key hardware are a bit shinier than the zippers. The hardware should be consistent so I would suggest double checking. I'm not sure if the photos were taken with a flash but you may want to ask the seller about this.

Also, I would ask the seller when the muse was originally purchased, and if she/he has the paper tags to help determine authenticity as well.


----------



## Pupuds_30

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good, but I noticed the lock and key hardware are a bit shinier than the zippers. The hardware should be consistent so I would suggest double checking. I'm not sure if the photos were taken with a flash but you may want to ask the seller about this.
> 
> Also, I would ask the seller when the muse was originally purchased, and if she/he has the paper tags to help determine authenticity as well.



Ok, will do! thanks for the help!


----------



## justifiedsins

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EXTRA-L...H_Handbags&hash=item4d01898d41#ht_7692wt_1219


Can anyone help???


----------



## justifiedsins

justifiedsins said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EXTRA-L...H_Handbags&hash=item4d01898d41#ht_7692wt_1219
> 
> 
> Can anyone help???




I'm a bit concerned because it comes with no tags or dust bag...


----------



## LKD

Authentic YSL Muse Two Bag RRP £970
punchy85
190686741399
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-YSL-Muse-Two-Bag-RRP-970-/190686741399

Hello everyone,

Any thoughts on this bag, please?

Many thanks!


----------



## michaelpdench

bubbleloba said:


> Where was the original listing (post #)? I tried looking for it yesterday but couldn't find it.



The original post number is 5741, second last page of this discussion thread, near the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## fashion16

Can anyone authenticate this YSL arty ring?
Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270992620819?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## bubbleloba

michaelpdench said:


> The original post number is 5741, second last page of this discussion thread, near the bottom. Thanks.



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the vintage bags to authenticate this one.


----------



## vesna

michaelpdench said:


> Should I just assume that I'm really dumb, and this is the worst YLS knock-off anyone on this forum has ever seen?
> 
> Thanks for any help, everyone...


 
I am sorry, I am not familiar with this style at all. It is  a vintage purse, and if no one responds that means that no one would know , sorry


----------



## vesna

LKD said:


> Authentic YSL Muse Two Bag RRP £970
> punchy85
> 190686741399
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-YSL-Muse-Two-Bag-RRP-970-/190686741399
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


 
I am not sure, I would need a photo of under side of zipper pull, back of the leather tag with serial number and a paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

justifiedsins said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EXTRA-L...H_Handbags&hash=item4d01898d41#ht_7692wt_1219
> 
> 
> Can anyone help???


 
I believe it is authentic


----------



## michaelpdench

vesna said:


> I am sorry, I am not familiar with this style at all. It is  a vintage purse, and if no one responds that means that no one would know , sorry



OK, no worries...

Thank you very much Vesna and bubbleloba, your time is much appreciated.
Could you suggest any other forum on this site or others, that may be able to help me?

Kind regards....


----------



## zippy14u

Item: YSL Tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fuse Consignment, Scotts Valley
Link: N/A
Comments: Please authenticate what I belive to be a vintage tote. Brought my Muse to compare, seems right but would like your take on this. If you can id this bag, could you tell what the name/style is?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

zippy14u said:


> Item: YSL Tote
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fuse Consignment, Scotts Valley
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Please authenticate what I belive to be a vintage tote. Brought my Muse to compare, seems right but would like your take on this. If you can id this bag, could you tell what the name/style is?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
details looks good, do you have a paper tag with serial number?


----------



## emilyenglish

Hi Ladies, was wondering if this is the real deal!

Item:YSL cabas chic tote bag 
Listing Number:320923315488
Seller:sarahkabbani77
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-cabas...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab8852d20
Comments: Is this just too good to be true!


----------



## zippy14u

vesna said:


> details looks good, do you have a paper tag with serial number?


 
That seems to be the missing piece of the puzzle. I've double checked through the card and the inside pockets. Nothing. Sorry. BTW, does this bag look similar/close to anything you've seen?


----------



## angeldbn

Item:YSL Lapis Blue Arty Ring Size 7 
Listing Number:
Seller:Le Petit Castor
Link:http://lepetitcastor.storenvy.com/p...ysl-lapis-blue-arty-ring-size-7-authentic-ysl
Comments: Is this just too good to be true!


----------



## bubbleloba

emilyenglish said:


> Hi Ladies, was wondering if this is the real deal!
> 
> Item:YSL cabas chic tote bag
> Listing Number:320923315488
> Seller:sarahkabbani77
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-cabas...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab8852d20
> Comments: Is this just too good to be true!



Please ask the seller to provide a photo of the serial number tag as well as the serial number paper tag (she has it in one photo but only showed the back).


----------



## emilyenglish

I asked for the info then the listing suddenly ended! 
Very suspicious!



bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller to provide a photo of the serial number tag as well as the serial number paper tag (she has it in one photo but only showed the back).


----------



## kittenzen

bubbleloba said:


> Looks OK so far. If possible, I would like to see a photo of the back of the zipper pull, side photo of the lock, and a photo of the key.


thanks bubbleloba. I included below further photos. Please advise


----------



## bubbleloba

emilyenglish said:


> I asked for the info then the listing suddenly ended!
> Very suspicious!



LOL. A big red flag. Definitely stay away from this listing.


----------



## bubbleloba

kittenzen said:


> thanks bubbleloba. I included below further photos. Please advise



Looks good to me!


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

(YSL MUSE BAG) im quite confused..


----------



## bubbleloba

CrazySexyCooLR said:


> (YSL MUSE BAG) im quite confused..



YSL use both types of zippers. It depends on the year (and type of) the bag was made.


----------



## dcdodds

Hi - can you please authenticate this?  Thank you.

Item: LOUIS VUITTON EPI ZIPPY ORGANIZER

Listing Number:  261044366658

Seller: isoldit.ca001 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_8287wt_1075

Comments: ebay auction, ends in 5 days.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

dcdodds said:


> Hi - can you please authenticate this? Thank you.
> 
> Item: LOUIS VUITTON EPI ZIPPY ORGANIZER
> 
> Listing Number: 261044366658
> 
> Seller: isoldit.ca001
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_8287wt_1075
> 
> Comments: ebay auction, ends in 5 days. Thank you!


 
Hi, this should be the place for authenticating Louis Vuitton

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-744068.html

cheers, vesna


----------



## dcdodds

vesna said:


> Hi, this should be the place for authenticating Louis Vuitton
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-744068.html
> 
> cheers, vesna



oops, thanks!!


----------



## momofgirls

YSL Flat Clutch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...Handbags&hash=item3a759c692a&autorefresh=true


----------



## flippers

Hi Authenticators
Would you be able to check this one please?
Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Dark Brown Leather The Muse Dome Satchel Handbag
Item number: 310407418150
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31040741...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2687wt_1042
Ebay Seller: linda*s***stuff

Thanks so much


----------



## ladybaby78

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium MUSE TWO Bag Beige Leather Pink Denim Authentic
Listing Number: 
Seller: thehomecollection 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...151?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a759d3cc7

please authenticate


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies,

Could you please authenticate this for me please? TIA!

Name: GENUINE YSL MUSE TWO LARGE WOMEN'S TOP HANDLE HANDBAG GRAY BLUE MINT W/ RECEIPT

Seller ID: malen1993

ID no: 261044947982

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261044947...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_726wt_932


----------



## vesna

Renabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me please? TIA!
> 
> Name: GENUINE YSL MUSE TWO LARGE WOMEN'S TOP HANDLE HANDBAG GRAY BLUE MINT W/ RECEIPT
> 
> Seller ID: malen1993
> 
> ID no: 261044947982
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261044947...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_726wt_932


 
it looks authentic to me


----------



## teenyfashion123

An old lady in my apartment building gave me this scarf and I noticed that it said YSL and i really wanted to see if it was real because i googled vintage YSL scarves and they all have the signature YSL logo. I just wanted to check it so if it was worth anything i could give it back to the lady. Thanks! 

Item: Scarf
Listing Number: 
Seller: teenyfashion123
Link:
Comments:


----------



## ladybaby78

Item: Authentic YSL yves saint laurent MUSE II 2 gray croc bag
Seller: serenita1976
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130714513341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

please authenticate


----------



## bubbleloba

flippers said:


> Hi Authenticators
> Would you be able to check this one please?
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Dark Brown Leather The Muse Dome Satchel Handbag
> Item number: 310407418150
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31040741...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2687wt_1042
> Ebay Seller: linda*s***stuff
> 
> Thanks so much



Authentic.


----------



## Yotafen

Hi. 
Could you please authenticate this cabas chyc for me? 

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Size M 
Picture link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2155228

Do not consider the last 2 pics. The seller claimed the bag is only a few months old. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Yotafen said:


> Hi.
> Could you please authenticate this cabas chyc for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Size M
> Picture link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2155228
> 
> Do not consider the last 2 pics. The seller claimed the bag is only a few months old.
> 
> Thanks!!!



We need photos of the serial number tag, close up of the zipper pull (inside and out), and the paper tag (if the seller still has it) to authenticate the bag.


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL yves saint laurent MUSE II 2 gray croc bag
> Seller: serenita1976
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130714513341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> please authenticate


 
Hi, here we need a photo of paper tag as she states there is one, with serial number, and under zipper head engraving


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium MUSE TWO Bag Beige Leather Pink Denim Authentic
> Listing Number:
> Seller: thehomecollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...151?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a759d3cc7
> 
> please authenticate


 
this one looks authentic, however, I would love to see thepaper tag with serial number as well as serial number on the inner leather tag, as well as the bottom side of zipper head with engraving


----------



## vesna

teenyfashion123 said:


> An old lady in my apartment building gave me this scarf and I noticed that it said YSL and i really wanted to see if it was real because i googled vintage YSL scarves and they all have the signature YSL logo. I just wanted to check it so if it was worth anything i could give it back to the lady. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Scarf
> Listing Number:
> Seller: teenyfashion123
> Link:
> Comments:


 
I am so sorry, I would not know anything about vintage scarves


----------



## vesna

teenyfashion123 said:


> An old lady in my apartment building gave me this scarf and I noticed that it said YSL and i really wanted to see if it was real because i googled vintage YSL scarves and they all have the signature YSL logo. I just wanted to check it so if it was worth anything i could give it back to the lady. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Scarf
> Listing Number:
> Seller: teenyfashion123
> Link:
> Comments:


 
I have searched and I saw many vintage scarves with the same signature ... could very well be a fine YSL scarf


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> this one looks authentic, however, I would love to see thepaper tag with serial number as well as serial number on the inner leather tag, as well as the bottom side of zipper head with engraving



Hi Vesna, which one do you like better?  The croc or beige muse two?


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi Vesna, which one do you like better? The croc or beige muse two?


 
if at all authentic, I would go for gray/blue always rather than beige/pink. However, suede on gray and side panels (at least what is seen) do not look good, but maybe they are, I would have to see the bag from many angles and see details


----------



## flippers

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.


thanks heaps and I  won the auction so excited to receive my first ysl muse


----------



## michaelpdench

Can anyone advise on the best forum to have a VINTAGE ysl handbag authorized??

Thank you


----------



## michaelpdench

Sorry, correction:

Can anyone advise on the best forum to have a VINTAGE YSL PURSE authorized??

Thank you


----------



## vesna

michaelpdench said:


> Sorry, correction:
> 
> Can anyone advise on the best forum to have a VINTAGE YSL PURSE authorized??
> 
> Thank you


 
sorry, there is no specific forum for that on tPF


----------



## sofivong

Hi dear ladies , 

Could you please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Rock bag AW2010
Listing Number: no ebay items
Seller: Linh-mai 
Link:
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/yves-saint-laurent/p-634466.html

Comments:

I would like to buy it for my wife but i'm not at all an expert for women bag 

I've have many feedbacks on other bags brands from Purse forum and for a beginner like me , your advice is welcoming  

Thanks you for you help me to be an hero for my wife  .
Regards.

Simon


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hello everyone!

I don't know where to ask these questions so I thought I'll try my luck here. I've recently spotted cage ankle boots at a local ad site, unfortunately there is not enough photos to authenticate them. Atm I am trying to get more, but there is one thing that really confuses me(besides the awesome price) - the color. I am aware only of several versions of those - black with silver heel, full black and I am not sure regarding full silver?  But that color looks like neither of those. 
So my questions are if you could authenticate those shoes what photos besides sole, heel, insole and profile would be needed and do any of you see any red flags staight away? 
Thank you all in advance! Any help would be greatly apretiated!

Link: http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_od...nye_bosonozhki_ysl_na_kabluke_kletke_79064464

The direct link to the only pic: http://img02.avito.ru/images/big/143082592.jpg


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> Hi, here we need a photo of paper tag as she states there is one, with serial number, and under zipper head engraving




i have attached the serial number.  does this help?


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> if at all authentic, I would go for gray/blue always rather than beige/pink. However, suede on gray and side panels (at least what is seen) do not look good, but maybe they are, I would have to see the bag from many angles and see details



another pic of the tags


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> i have attached the serial number. does this help?


 
Hi, I meant serial number on paper tag so that we can compare to the one on leather tag (the one you posted)


----------



## yellowdaisy12

Hello! Thanks in advance for your help and time 

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL Oval Flap Roomy Cross Body Shoulder Bag Handbag
Listing Number:  160829614366
Seller: nina_furfur_japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Yve...H_Handbags&hash=item257231291e#ht_9139wt_1270
Comments: None.


----------



## yellowdaisy12

Sorry, one more!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL SAC DANDY Khaki MED Shoulder Bag 
Listing Number: 200781521800
Seller: so-whats-in3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20078152180...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2339wt_1270
Comments: None.


----------



## ladybaby78

vesna said:


> if at all authentic, I would go for gray/blue always rather than beige/pink. However, suede on gray and side panels (at least what is seen) do not look good, but maybe they are, I would have to see the bag from many angles and see details


 
Hi vesna! Here are additional pics of the bag with different angles. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi vesna! Here are additional pics of the bag with different angles. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 1769104
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769105
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769107


 
I am afraid I am not of  a big help here. Here posted is my Muse II in same combo of leathers, nubuck and smooth leather, however it has sides made of bubbly leather. I ahve another in different colour combo, all nubuck and again sides are bubbly. I see on yours different sides, and black and gray original Muse II had also nubuck front panel, smooth flap and back, and bubbly sides. 

I can identify those, as well as details such as middle foot from a clear picture, under zipper head engraving and closeup of zipper pulls.

Unless YSL came up with different bag alltogether for nubuck and leather combo, I would not go for this one













Here is from Reference library 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-two-bags-here-368674-2.html

black and grey






and H-addict's blue-green


----------



## vesna

yellowdaisy12 said:


> Hello! Thanks in advance for your help and time
> 
> Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL Oval Flap Roomy Cross Body Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Listing Number: 160829614366
> Seller: nina_furfur_japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Yve...H_Handbags&hash=item257231291e#ht_9139wt_1270
> Comments: None.


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

yellowdaisy12 said:


> Sorry, one more!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL SAC DANDY Khaki MED Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 200781521800
> Seller: so-whats-in3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20078152180...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2339wt_1270
> Comments: None.


 
also looks good, however, if we do not see clear photo of front of leather tag and under zipper head signature I can not be certain...also, if it exists it would be good to see paper tag with serial number matching leather tag serial number

I am very careful with sellers who do not post their transactions, but are "private", and aslo have negative feedback in this amount


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi vesna! Here are additional pics of the bag with different angles. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 1769104
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769105
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1769107


 

*Stay away !!!!* I found which bag has that serial number, it is my Downtown tri colour:


----------



## vesna

ladybaby78 said:


> i have attached the serial number. does this help?


 
serial number was found on fake Muse II in an authenticity  discussion from 2008, and also again in soem fake "tribute" bags, *read carefully  post #3228 to see where was this number discussed*

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-216.html


this looks like one of  i-offer bags

http://www.ioffer.com/i/yves-saint-laurent-muse-two-satchel-medium-bag-handbag-208498670


----------



## jp23

Hope you all can help!

If the listing ends before you can see I'll attach the photos 

Item: "Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Bag"
Listing Number:190692186273
Seller: jack2brook
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190692186273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_884wt_922

"Small pocket inside with black leather patch . " Yves Saint Laurent rive gauche " embossed on black leather patch and bag serial number 197459002404"


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Hope you all can help!
> 
> If the listing ends before you can see I'll attach the photos
> 
> Item: "Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Bag"
> Listing Number:190692186273
> Seller: jack2brook
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190692186273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_884wt_922
> 
> "Small pocket inside with black leather patch . " Yves Saint Laurent rive gauche " embossed on black leather patch and bag serial number 197459002404"


 
it does look good, I was hesitant because of the tag, but it is very small bag, and my Y-mail cosmetic case a bit smaller than this bag has the same leather tag...perhaps all is right

can you ask the seller if there is any part of paper tag that has even a part of serial number which corresponds to leather tag serial number? and what is the logo on the underside of zipper head ?

leather looks good as well as address imprint


----------



## jp23

vesna said:
			
		

> it does look good, I was hesitant because of the tag, but it is very small bag, and my Y-mail cosmetic case a bit smaller than this bag has the same leather tag...perhaps all is right
> 
> can you ask the seller if there is any part of paper tag that has even a part of serial number which corresponds to leather tag serial number? and what is the logo on the underside of zipper head ?
> 
> leather looks good as well as address imprint



Thank you! The tag is what worried me too! I asked for photos and will get back to you ASAP!


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:
			
		

> Thank you! The tag is what worried me too! I asked for photos and will get back to you ASAP!



Well the seller said this?
"Hi, Thank you for your purchase and for your follow up email. Per your follow up email, I am not able to provide the requested photographs as the listing has already ended-- there is no function to upload pictures to eBay communication; that function is only available in the listing itself. The bag has the serial number inside only -- as is the standard for YSL bags. The serial number is embossed onto a piece of leather inside. The paper tag outside of the bag has a UPC code which is used to scan the bag during checkout. The listing has a photo of the zipper head -- which has YSL engraved on the top part. The underside is the same color, and smooth with no engraving. I thank you again for your purchase and I look forward to sending the bag to you tomorrow (Monday, June 25). "


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Well the seller said this?
> "Hi, Thank you for your purchase and for your follow up email. Per your follow up email, I am not able to provide the requested photographs as the listing has already ended-- there is no function to upload pictures to eBay communication; that function is only available in the listing itself. The bag has the serial number inside only -- as is the standard for YSL bags. The serial number is embossed onto a piece of leather inside. The paper tag outside of the bag has a UPC code which is used to scan the bag during checkout. The listing has a photo of the zipper head -- which has YSL engraved on the top part. The underside is the same color, and smooth with no engraving. I thank you again for your purchase and I look forward to sending the bag to you tomorrow (Monday, June 25). "


 
OK, she could email you photos if she wanted, there is no need to post in thew auction page...but that is OK, just one question I have for her - what is the engraving on zipper head not on to zipper pull, she has photos of zipper pulls, which are OK, I was just curious if the  under side of zipper head has a YSL or not (that is the thing that leads across the zipper teeth, so to explain


----------



## jp23

I asked and have yet to receive a reply! It looks like I'll have to send you photos when I receive it myself thanks for all your help and understanding it's much appreciated!


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> I asked and have yet to receive a reply! It looks like I'll have to send you photos when I receive it myself thanks for all your help and understanding it's much appreciated!


 
you are welcome, you will be K with this bag I believe...just look at the bottom of zipper to see if it has a YSL engraving, if it does, you are fine


----------



## more_CHOOS

Please authenticate for me. TIA 

Item: YSL Tribute Mary Jane Pump
Item #: 180911658799
Seller: notsoubad
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180911658799?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1090


----------



## mylilsnowy

Item: burnt orange ysl tribute sz 6
Listing no: 160830630039
Seller: pagan_poetry17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...c#ht_720wt_922
Comment: is this shoes authentic?thnks


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate , TIA!!!

Item:100% Auth. Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Shoulder Bag
Listing no: 150843042916
Seller: 2011celebritycloset 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...916?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ef22c64


----------



## bubbleloba

BabyK said:


> Please authenticate , TIA!!!
> 
> Item:100% Auth. Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Shoulder Bag
> Listing no: 150843042916
> Seller: 2011celebritycloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...916?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ef22c64



More photos needed of the serial number tag, lock and key, as well as the zipper pulls. Also the listing states the bag will come with a dust bag but didn't specify if it's the original YSL dust bag or something else. You may want to clarify this with the seller as well.


----------



## justifiedsins

Please help! Does anyone know if this is a trusted seller/authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Oversiz...H_Handbags&hash=item3a75e1616b#ht_4396wt_1396


----------



## BabyK

bubbleloba said:


> More photos needed of the serial number tag, lock and key, as well as the zipper pulls. Also the listing states the bag will come with a dust bag but didn't specify if it's the original YSL dust bag or something else. You may want to clarify this with the seller as well.




Thank you for your reply!  I'll request for those extra pics and see what happens.  Thanks again....


----------



## jp23

vesna said:
			
		

> you are welcome, you will be K with this bag I believe...just look at the bottom of zipper to see if it has a YSL engraving, if it does, you are fine



Added the photos  and the redness on the photo of the zipper is the reflection of my thumb  haha sorry about that! Thanks again!


----------



## jayle62

Hi there! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance

Quote:
                              Item: Authentic YSL yves saint laurent MUSE II 2 gray croc bag
Listing Number: 130719704331
Seller: *serenita1976*
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1e6f80650b 
Comments:


----------



## jayle62

jayle62 said:


> Hi there! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Authentic YSL yves saint laurent MUSE II 2 gray croc bag
> Listing Number: 130719704331
> Seller: *serenita1976*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1e6f80650b
> Comments:


Sorry I just noticed that someone else has asked for this bag to be authenticated! Please disregard my message


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Added the photos and the redness on the photo of the zipper is the reflection of my thumb  haha sorry about that! Thanks again!


 
looks great


----------



## jp23

vesna said:
			
		

> looks great



PHEW Succccch a relief and you were right the bag is very small! LOL thanks so much !


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi dear experts!  Can you please authenticate this for me.  Thank you!

Item: YSL Oversize muse bag
Item #: 180913383255
Seller: ladyfromvenus
Listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180913383255?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi dear experts! Can you please authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize muse bag
> Item #: 180913383255
> Seller: ladyfromvenus
> Listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180913383255?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


 
*bubbleoba* might be of a bigger help here

I suppose that pewter muse like patent does not have embossed name Yves Saint laurent on the leather under the lock..red flags for me are zipper pulls which do not have any patina ...tag, inner open pocket location, I would be very careful here


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi there, please can you authentic this downtown bag on eBay:

Item: YSL Downtown Bag
Listing Number:251095358624
Seller:2007alisaangel
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251095358624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Many thanks


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, please can you authentic this downtown bag on eBay:
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:251095358624
> Seller:2007alisaangel
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251095358624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Many thanks


 
looks great to me 
it is small size


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody,   this is a general question re this craigslist ad pasted below -( i have asked her for more photos btw -) .   

my question is,   did YSL make a wool safety pin tote?   i can't find a single other one online.   thanks so much!   bobbie

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/clo/3098364388.html


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> *bubbleoba* might be of a bigger help here
> 
> I suppose that pewter muse like patent does not have embossed name Yves Saint laurent on the leather under the lock..red flags for me are zipper pulls which do not have any patina ...tag, inner open pocket location, I would be very careful here



Hi!  Thank you Vesna!  But now I'm confused. I'm the owner of this bag & the reason why I'm having this authenticated here again is because one buyer asked if I can do this for her coz she doesn't know how & I think she doesn't have an account here.  I had this bag authenticated here before buying it in ebay & when I got the thumbs up, bought it & when I got the bag, I took my own photos & had it authenticated again just to make sure I got the exact bag & what I got is indeed authentic. It was once again got the thumbs up so now I'm confused why this bag now seems to be in question.  Here are the links of the previous posts:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-294.html
#4396 

and the second time this was authenticated after I received the bag:
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-303.html#post10593793

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-303.html#post10596873

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-304.html#post10614481

Thank you very much! Hope you can help me with this bag again.


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Thank you Vesna! But now I'm confused. I'm the owner of this bag & the reason why I'm having this authenticated here again is because one buyer asked if I can do this for her coz she doesn't know how & I think she doesn't have an account here. I had this bag authenticated here before buying it in ebay & when I got the thumbs up, bought it & when I got the bag, I took my own photos & had it authenticated again just to make sure I got the exact bag & what I got is indeed authentic. It was once again got the thumbs up so now I'm confused why this bag now seems to be in question. Here are the links of the previous posts:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-294.html
> #4396
> 
> and the second time this was authenticated after I received the bag:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-303.html#post10593793
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-303.html#post10596873
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-25631-304.html#post10614481
> 
> Thank you very much! Hope you can help me with this bag again.


 
Hi, I am so glad that Liz did the authentication ! Since she left few years ago, there was such silence here, few of us started trying to help out to the best of our abilities, but no one has even close knowledge to her year and years of experience with YSL. I think she would know the real pewter muse the best. I, on the other side, never saw one IRL, and am careful to say anything if I am not positive. However, this does not mean it is fake. I simply can not say if it is or is not. That is why I refered to *Bubleoba* who has way more experience with Muses.

If you did authentication with Liz two times, no need to question it ! She taught me everything I know through her authentications of my bag choices. But, I dod this on occasional basis, just to help out. We do not have a specialist like I see around in forums like Prada, Hermes...we are here just helping out, that is the best we can do.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies, Can you help me authenticate this arty ring? Thank you.

http://s835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/mombaby2000/YSLarty/


----------



## kant

Hi! Can anyone please authenticate this?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Round Toe Pump- Size 7
Item #: 130706515994
Seller: sofia2125op3
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...=301694402042635778&pid=100040&prg=1011&rk=2&

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> looks great to me
> it is small size


 
Thank you. The seller states it's a medium size - you don't think it is? I'm not that familiar with YSL bags so don't know much about them. 

Thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

vesna said:


> *bubbleoba* might be of a bigger help here
> 
> I suppose that pewter muse like patent does not have embossed name Yves Saint laurent on the leather under the lock..red flags for me are zipper pulls which do not have any patina ...tag, inner open pocket location, I would be very careful here





meandmyluxury said:


> Hi dear experts!  Can you please authenticate this for me.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize muse bag
> Item #: 180913383255
> Seller: ladyfromvenus
> Listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180913383255?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649



The bag looks consistent with the year in production. It's definitely an authentic OS muse and the color is no longer in production. Hope this helps!


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you. The seller states it's a medium size - you don't think it is? I'm not that familiar with YSL bags so don't know much about them.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi, not a medium, it is for certain* small*, I had an issue before and returned small, because I personally like a bit larger one - medium.
 Here are from reference library sizes:

*DOWNTOWN SIZES:


*Large = 17'' H x 11'' W x 8'' D


Medium = 14'' H x 10'' W x 8'' D


Small = 12" H X 10" W X 8" D



1. your bag has a shape of a  small
2. height is main here for estimating (everyone measures different lengths on weirly shaped downtown, so height is the deciding measure): medium is 14" and small 12"

your auction states L 22 cm H 30 cm W 19.5 cm,Drop 17cm

30 cm is 12"

maybe small will be roomy enough for you, see some threads about that and pics, I asked for help to decide if to keep it or return:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/please-help-with-mod-photos-small-downtown-636567.html


----------



## dioraddict15

Item: YSL Downtown Bag
Listing Number: 261055069200
Seller: cassie08642 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261055069200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: Hi there, I won this in an eBay auction and wonder if you could authenticate please. Many thanks.


----------



## marls_cbu

Item Name: Authentic YSL shoulder tote bag!! Sac Neo Double! Reversible leather tote!!
Item Number:
Seller ID: sakura.203
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320931529237 

Please authenticate. Thanks.


----------



## marls_cbu

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Neo Double Reversible Leather Tote Handbag
Listing Number:
Seller: china122568
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c65b2825 
Comments:  Please authenticate.

Thanks


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown Bag
> Listing Number: 261055069200
> Seller: cassie08642
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261055069200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: Hi there, I won this in an eBay auction and wonder if you could authenticate please. Many thanks.


 
it does look authentic, when you receive it, please post just few more photos, zipper pulls and zipper head engraving..I think it is fine thought, the leather looks authentic (I have besace in same nubuck, same colour, love it !!!!)


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> it does look authentic, when you receive it, please post just few more photos, zipper pulls and zipper head engraving..I think it is fine thought, the leather looks authentic (I have besace in same nubuck, same colour, love it !!!!)



Thank you Vesna, I thought it might not be considering how cheap I got it! x


----------



## kiwigirljacks

Not the best pics   But anything glaring?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Clutch Evening Bag
Listing Number: 271009606835
Seller: Seller: jetblack99999112 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271009606835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: I believe this is actually the Nadja Rose bag, not Mombasa...

Thanks!!


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> it does look authentic, when you receive it, please post just few more photos, zipper pulls and zipper head engraving..I think it is fine thought, the leather looks authentic (I have besace in same nubuck, same colour, love it !!!!)



Hi there, I've now received the bag and it's lovely but I attach more pics for u to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## wanabagsobad

Hi, could somebody check out this YSL for me please!!
http://imgur.com/a/SytXl#14


----------



## Kt119

Hello All, 

Could someone please help authenticate these two Muse bags for me? Thanks so much for your time!

Item: Black Large YSL Muse Bag - USED
Seller: missygii
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Large...WH_Handbags&hash=item3378448fdf#ht_500wt_1287


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
Seller: nataly_310
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43b14698f0#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## bubbleloba

Kt119 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please help authenticate these two Muse bags for me? Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Item: Black Large YSL Muse Bag - USED
> Seller: missygii
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Large...WH_Handbags&hash=item3378448fdf#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> Seller: nataly_310
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43b14698f0#ht_500wt_1287



For the first listing: Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag, key, and lock.

For the 2nd listing: Lots of additional photos are needed - serial number, YSL tag, lock, key, zipper pulls - to authenticate the bag.


----------



## CoffeePurse

Hi, is this ysl bag real or fake?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/new-2012-yve...017&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_736wt_1413


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, I've now received the bag and it's lovely but I attach more pics for u to confirm. Thanks!


 
please post photos of zipper head of main zipers (down side of the head with a logo), then the zipper pull of vertical zippers both sides, as well as engraving on the buckles, is there a YSL engraving on the sides of buckles ?


----------



## vesna

wanabagsobad said:


> Hi, could somebody check out this YSL for me please!!
> http://imgur.com/a/SytXl#14


 
Hi, I have never seen a roady like this one, sorry


----------



## vesna

marls_cbu said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Neo Double Reversible Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: china122568
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c65b2825
> Comments: Please authenticate.
> 
> Thanks


 


marls_cbu said:


> Item Name: Authentic YSL shoulder tote bag!! Sac Neo Double! Reversible leather tote!!
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: sakura.203
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320931529237
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks.


 
sorry, I am not familiar with this bag at all...you could check by asking  sellers of both bags for a photo of a leather tag (probably on the inside pouch) where on the back you can see a serial number. It should correspond to the paper serial number.


----------



## vesna

kiwigirljacks said:


> Not the best pics  But anything glaring?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Clutch Evening Bag
> Listing Number: 271009606835
> Seller: Seller: jetblack99999112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271009606835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: I believe this is actually the Nadja Rose bag, not Mombasa...
> 
> Thanks!!


 
looks good, and it is not Mombasa but Nadja


----------



## vesna

kiwigirljacks said:


> Not the best pics  But anything glaring?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa Clutch Evening Bag
> Listing Number: 271009606835
> Seller: Seller: jetblack99999112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271009606835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: I believe this is actually the Nadja Rose bag, not Mombasa...
> 
> Thanks!!


 
looks good, and you are right, it is Nadja


----------



## vesna

CoffeePurse said:


> Hi, is this ysl bag real or fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/new-2012-yve...017&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_736wt_1413


 
Hi *CoffeePurse*, I believe it is authentic. Please ask the seller for clear photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and a closeup photo of a paper tag with serial number on it.

Please use format from post #1  so that others can search the forum for listing number and seller


----------



## Kt119

bubbleloba said:


> For the first listing: Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag, key, and lock.
> 
> For the 2nd listing: Lots of additional photos are needed - serial number, YSL tag, lock, key, zipper pulls - to authenticate the bag.




Hi, thanks so much for the quick reply!! here are the photos for the two items as sent to me by the sellers:


----------



## JuliJenn

Hello!  May I please ask for your help with this YSL Mombasa?  Thank you so much!  I hope you have a great day!


Item:NEW Auth YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL "Mombasa" Buffalo Leather Deer Horn Bag Purse
Listing Number: 380450875773 
Seller:  tamparobin
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-YV...WH_Handbags&hash=item5894a3a97d#ht_775wt_1037
Comments:  Thank you!


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> please post photos of zipper head of main zipers (down side of the head with a logo), then the zipper pull of vertical zippers both sides, as well as engraving on the buckles, is there a YSL engraving on the sides of buckles ?



Hi, hope these are better pics. I cant seem to photo the zipper heads properly with my phone camera but can confirm they all have a sort of almost dollar like symbol. Sorry this is my first ysl purchase so really am unfamiliar with this brand. Thanks for all your help! x


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi, hope these are better pics. I cant seem to photo the zipper heads properly with my phone camera but can confirm they all have a sort of almost dollar like symbol. Sorry this is my first ysl purchase so really am unfamiliar with this brand. Thanks for all your help! x


 
please do not appologize, this is a great purchase, this looks good so far, I just wanted to be 100% sure, if you can see if the under-side of main zipper has YSL logo, that is usually flat side of zipper head (facing the inside),  YSL bags have  either Lampo or YSL engraved. 

also, what about those vertical zippers, is there any engraving on zipper pulls (not zipper head but the hanging pulls)? One side is often blank, the inner one, and the outer  has  YSL.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> please do not appologize, this is a great purchase, this looks good so far, I just wanted to be 100% sure, if you can see if the under-side of main zipper has YSL logo, that is usually flat side of zipper head (facing the inside),  YSL bags have  either Lampo or YSL engraved.
> 
> also, what about those vertical zippers, is there any engraving on zipper pulls (not zipper head but the hanging pulls)? One side is often blank, the inner one, and the outer  has  YSL.



Thank you for getting back so quickly. I can confirm the underside of both the main and vertical zipper heads have a ysl on them facing the inside. I wouldn't have thought to look there! Only the main zipper pulls have a ysl on one side of the actual pulls (as per my previous pics) but no ysl on the vertical zipper pulls on either side - is that ok? Thanks


----------



## cer03spada

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and just got into YSL products. I been looking around for a YSL pin / brooch but don't know the authenticity of the ones I found off ebay. Much help will be appreciated if I can get this authenticated.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch
Listing Number: 261055744116 
Seller: ecoring2010 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...lry&hash=item3cc8228874&_uhb=1#ht_5191wt_1002
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Same as above

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch
Listing Number: 160836861980 
Seller: leftfooter14 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...&var&hash=item25729fc01c&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1186
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. I was looking at the gold one.


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch
Listing Number: 120929556096 
Seller: jeremy8mn 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-75-VINTAG...ilia&hash=item1c27f69680&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1186
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Same as above

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch with Rhine Stones
Listing Number: 110906375869 
Seller: jeremy8mn 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-2-YVES-SA...ilia&hash=item19d288febd&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1186
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Same as above

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch
Listing Number: 140791865580 
Seller: dadastuff 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-YVE...lry&hash=item20c7d960ec&_uhb=1#ht_1174wt_1171
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Same as above

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Pin Brooch
Listing Number: 270994092253 
Seller: thedenbydalepie 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...lry&hash=item3f1881b0dd&_uhb=1#ht_1445wt_1141
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Same as above

Sorry for the long list but just want to make sure authenticity before buying.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you for getting back so quickly. I can confirm the underside of both the main and vertical zipper heads have a ysl on them facing the inside. I wouldn't have thought to look there! Only the main zipper pulls have a ysl on one side of the actual pulls (as per my previous pics) but no ysl on the vertical zipper pulls on either side - is that ok? Thanks


 
I have seen without YSL vertical pulls, everything else checks out great, so I would congratulate you on fabulous purchase


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> I have seen without YSL vertical pulls, everything else checks out great, so I would congratulate you on fabulous purchase



Thank you Vesna for all your help - you guys are fantastic. I absolutely love love love this bag and want another downtown soon as well as the Muse and Muse ll. I have an entire bag collection of mulberry, LV, Gucci, mark Jacobs and Chloe but this is my first ysl and I'm in love!!!


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you Vesna for all your help - you guys are fantastic. I absolutely love love love this bag and want another downtown soon as well as the Muse and Muse ll. I have an entire bag collection of mulberry, LV, Gucci, mark Jacobs and Chloe but this is my first ysl and I'm in love!!!


 
I am soooooo happy, this is one of my favourite bags, and I wanted it in that gray nubuck so badly, but I do not have an excuse to buy the third ) especially because I have besace in the same leather. I love, love YSL, as well as Mulberry  Downtown is made in such a variety of leathers that it is unbelievable, from bubbly, and dearskin to more rigid and patent, and even gorgeous raffia which I also have and adore

can not wait to see your firther purchases, Muse and Muse II


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> I am soooooo happy, this is one of my favourite bags, and I wanted it in that gray nubuck so badly, but I do not have an excuse to buy the third ) especially because I have besace in the same leather. I love, love YSL, as well as Mulberry  Downtown is made in such a variety of leathers that it is unbelievable, from bubbly, and dearskin to more rigid and patent, and even gorgeous raffia which I also have and adore
> 
> can not wait to see your firther purchases, Muse and Muse II



Vesna, I have today purchased a chocolate croc print Muse ll at half price. Can't wait for it to arrive.  I also like the roady and cabas chych! I don't think any of my other bags will see daylight for sometime!


----------



## shie1006

Item:*YSL Red Patent Leather*


Listing Number:
Seller:*anadocumenti2012* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110908307141&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

What other pics should I request? Is it authentic? Thank you!


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> Hi, I am so glad that Liz did the authentication ! Since she left few years ago, there was such silence here, few of us started trying to help out to the best of our abilities, but no one has even close knowledge to her year and years of experience with YSL. I think she would know the real pewter muse the best. I, on the other side, never saw one IRL, and am careful to say anything if I am not positive. However, this does not mean it is fake. I simply can not say if it is or is not. That is why I refered to *Bubleoba* who has way more experience with Muses.
> 
> If you did authentication with Liz two times, no need to question it ! She taught me everything I know through her authentications of my bag choices. But, I dod this on occasional basis, just to help out. We do not have a specialist like I see around in forums like Prada, Hermes...we are here just helping out, that is the best we can do.



Hi Vesna! So sorry for this late reply, I got so busy I wasn't able to go online for days...thank you for putting my mind at ease. This definitely made my day! Thank you! I wonder whatever happened to Liz, I really hope she's alright...I'm sure she has taught you almost everything you needed to know & you've helped a lot of us, actually saved lots of people from getting ripped off..So you dear experts should be called the bag hag saviors lol =) please do know that I appreciate your help (all experts, you included) and trust your judgement or I wouldn't be coming here each time I needed confirmation...that's only the reason why I got worried a bit when you didn't gave it a thumbs up right away, but I hope it didnt came accross as questioning your expertise as I have never even have thought of that (that's how highly I think of eveyone who's helping here in tpf)..SO really thank you for helping us all  You're awesome!


----------



## meandmyluxury

bubbleloba said:


> The bag looks consistent with the year in production. It's definitely an authentic OS muse and the color is no longer in production. Hope this helps!



Thank you so much bubbleloba! This really helped me alot! I really appreciate this (",)


----------



## fbclem

Item:NWT Large YSL Muse in Dark Magenta
Item Number: 
Seller: all_cycle_world
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Large-Y...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2deff6c
Comment: Please authenticate this bag. I'm want to make an offer but wants to make sure first it authentic. TIA


----------



## fbclem

Item: BNWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large CABAS CHYC
Item Number: 330760685149
Seller: nataliethefairy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-YSL-Yv...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d02df865d

Comment: Also this one, thankssss!


----------



## Iseemynameinshi

Item: ysl byzance suede bag 
Listing number: 170872985204
Seller:ourfashionablestyle
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170872985204&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=22288256787

I am in love with this bags, there are only two photos , it says it has an authenticity card but I've heard these can be faked too. I'd be very grateful if you could authenticate it or give me advice. Many thsnks


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Vesna, I have today purchased a chocolate croc print Muse ll at half price. Can't wait for it to arrive. I also like the roady and cabas chych! I don't think any of my other bags will see daylight for sometime!


 
wow, I can not wait for it, reveal it when it comes, show off growing family


----------



## vesna

shie1006 said:


> Item:*YSL Red Patent Leather*
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller:*anadocumenti2012*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110908307141&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> What other pics should I request? Is it authentic? Thank you!


 
this is medium Downtown. You could ask seller for photos of under side of zipper head to see engraving clearly, as well as inner leather tag front and back with serial number


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi Vesna! So sorry for this late reply, I got so busy I wasn't able to go online for days...thank you for putting my mind at ease. This definitely made my day! Thank you! I wonder whatever happened to Liz, I really hope she's alright...I'm sure she has taught you almost everything you needed to know & you've helped a lot of us, actually saved lots of people from getting ripped off..So you dear experts should be called the bag hag saviors lol =) please do know that I appreciate your help (all experts, you included) and trust your judgement or I wouldn't be coming here each time I needed confirmation...that's only the reason why I got worried a bit when you didn't gave it a thumbs up right away, but I hope it didnt came accross as questioning your expertise as I have never even have thought of that (that's how highly I think of eveyone who's helping here in tpf)..SO really thank you for helping us all  You're awesome!


 
I am so happy if we avoid any fake purchase  Liz is terribly missed. You never questioned my "expertize", I am not saying I have any really, I am just helping to the best of my knowledge. I live very far from any high end store especially with YSL so I ahve to be careful myself when buying online, so I just share  so far collected tips


----------



## vesna

fbclem said:


> Item:NWT Large YSL Muse in Dark Magenta
> Item Number:
> Seller: all_cycle_world
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Large-Y...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2deff6c
> Comment: Please authenticate this bag. I'm want to make an offer but wants to make sure first it authentic. TIA


 
this one looks good to me, but I would like *Bubbleoba *to confirm


----------



## vesna

fbclem said:


> Item: BNWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large CABAS CHYC
> Item Number: 330760685149
> Seller: nataliethefairy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-YSL-Yv...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d02df865d
> 
> Comment: Also this one, thankssss!


 
although I am not familiar with this bag, all YSL details look good...hope someone else will chime in


----------



## vesna

Iseemynameinshi said:


> Item: ysl byzance suede bag
> Listing number: 170872985204
> Seller:ourfashionablestyle
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170872985204&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=22288256787
> 
> I am in love with this bags, there are only two photos , it says it has an authenticity card but I've heard these can be faked too. I'd be very grateful if you could authenticate it or give me advice. Many thsnks


 
only two photos can not help a lot, also photos are so small, I am not getting a  website of the auction but a very tiny version of text and pics, sorry


----------



## fbclem

vesna said:


> although I am not familiar with this bag, all YSL details look good...hope someone else will chime in



Thanks Vesna! Anyone else here like to comment?


----------



## Sushibean

please help me with this one

name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Large Envelope Clutch Bag Pink
item : 110912752887
seller : uglii
link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11091275...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1033

tia


----------



## bubbleloba

Kt119 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the quick reply!! here are the photos for the two items as sent to me by the sellers:



Authentic!


----------



## bubbleloba

fbclem said:


> Item:NWT Large YSL Muse in Dark Magenta
> Item Number:
> Seller: all_cycle_world
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Large-Y...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2deff6c
> Comment: Please authenticate this bag. I'm want to make an offer but wants to make sure first it authentic. TIA





vesna said:


> this one looks good to me, but I would like *Bubbleoba *to confirm



This muse looks good, but I would like to see the serial number tag on the bag just to confirm.


----------



## bubbleloba

Sushibean said:


> please help me with this one
> 
> name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Large Envelope Clutch Bag Pink
> item : 110912752887
> seller : uglii
> link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11091275...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1033
> 
> tia



Please ask the seller to provide a photo of the serial number embossed on the clutch. Thanks!


----------



## june79

Hi, I've recently bought a YSL Dandy bag on railso.com. It's my first experiece with this shop. Want to check whether it's authentic or not. The bag looks pretty good but as far as I know the dustbag should have "Made in Italy" tag, which it doesn't have. Will really appreciate your advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alwaysadira

Would appreciate ya'lls help!

Item: Large YSL Muse
Seller: east_seller
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-M...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8f43a0b


----------



## urbanharlow

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item:YSL Muse 2
Listing Number: 78170331
Seller: stefaniewheeler89
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Muse-2/78170331

Many thanks in advance! )


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item: Bag
Listing Number: 2463567222
Seller: TOP_FASHION_2010
Link: http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-ekskluzywna-skorzana-torebka-i2463567222.html
Thanks


----------



## NYbagaddict

Hi, I spotted this YSL bag at a consignment store website for $399 but I can not find the style anywhere. I know the picture is only half the bag but for some reason I can't copy the entire thing. Does anyone know the style? Thank you!


----------



## happycanary

Bought from Bluefly but heard that there had been incidents of fakes, so I thought I'd post here to be safe.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

happycanary said:


> Bought from Bluefly but heard that there had been incidents of fakes, so I thought I'd post here to be safe.  Thanks so much in advance!



Looks good, but can you take another photo of the serial number tag so I can confirm. It's probably the camera angle. Also, if a dustbag is included, please take a photo of that as well.


----------



## bk0714

alwaysadira said:


> Would appreciate ya'lls help!
> 
> Item: Large YSL Muse
> Seller: east_seller
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-M...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8f43a0b



look great to me. but i found cheaper price for brand new muse on ebay today. somewhat dark red color muse was about 1000 dollar for buy it now price i guess. that looked authentic to me as well.


----------



## happycanary

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good, but can you take another photo of the serial number tag so I can confirm. It's probably the camera angle. Also, if a dustbag is included, please take a photo of that as well.



Thanks so much!  Here are the additional requested photos:


----------



## bubbleloba

happycanary said:


> Thanks so much!  Here are the additional requested photos:


----------



## happycanary

bubbleloba said:


>



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## vesna

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item: Bag
> Listing Number: 2463567222
> Seller: TOP_FASHION_2010
> Link: http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-ekskluzywna-skorzana-torebka-i2463567222.html
> Thanks



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Hi, I've recently bought a YSL Dandy bag on railso.com. It's my first experiece with this shop. Want to check whether it's authentic or not. The bag looks pretty good but as far as I know the dustbag should have "Made in Italy" tag, which it doesn't have. Will really appreciate your advise. Thanks in advance.



all looks good to me


----------



## vesna

urbanharlow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number: 78170331
> Seller: stefaniewheeler89
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Muse-2/78170331
> 
> Many thanks in advance! )



please ask the seller to take aphoto of paper tag with serial number, under zipper head engraving, dust bag and zipper pull


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> all looks good to me


Vesna, thanks a lot. Now I'm relieved.


----------



## Thun242

Hi!
Can somebody help? There's a YSL Rive Gauche heels, but I can't decide it it's real or not.. I just have only these two pictures:
http://n2.vatera.hu/photos/34/24/4306_2_big.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120714/YSL1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## flippers

Hi Authenticators

Would you be able to check this downtown out for me?

item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Black Patent Leather
item no: 370629304278
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37062930...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4277wt_829
seller : isoldit.in020

TIA


----------



## weffendy

Hi Ladies, I need your help to authenticate this bag.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Cabas Chyc Small Tote


----------



## vesna

flippers said:


> Hi Authenticators
> 
> Would you be able to check this downtown out for me?
> 
> item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Black Patent Leather
> item no: 370629304278
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37062930...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4277wt_829
> seller : isoldit.in020
> 
> TIA



looks good to me


----------



## flippers

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks a tonne Vesna!


----------



## cinderella_cute

Hello!
I have bought a yves saint laurent tribute bag for a very good price of 150 . I have been very happy about this bargain, because the bag looked very good on the pictures. But when I received the bag some of the details made me worried, because the stitching is sometimes not very proper and on the adress tag at the push button is prada embossed. 

Its my second Yves Saint laurent bag and I couldn't get out whether its authentic or not. I think its not authentic, but before writing the seller I just wanted to get your advice

I hope you can help me. Thanks a lot!

Here are some pictures of the bag:





































If you need any more pictures please just tell me!


----------



## vesna

cinderella_cute said:


> Hello!
> I have bought a yves saint laurent tribute bag for a very good price of 150 . I have been very happy about this bargain, because the bag looked very good on the pictures. But when I received the bag some of the details made me worried, because the stitching is sometimes not very proper and on the adress tag at the push button is prada embossed.
> 
> Its my second Yves Saint laurent bag and I couldn't get out whether its authentic or not. I think its not authentic, but before writing the seller I just wanted to get your advice
> 
> I hope you can help me. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more pictures please just tell me!



this is very strange combo of right and wrong details....serial number is wrong as far as I know, hardware is  partly very wrong....I do not think it is real at all, just my two cents


----------



## NYC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160837686080
black croc tribute
item number 160837686080

thanks!


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello ladies, I just bought this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic. Something feels off about it so I just wanted to bring in the experts. Thanks for your help!

item: Authentic ~ YSL ~ Yves Saint Laurent Besace Tan Flap Messenger Bag
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140781775814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
seller : yayoipourlouis


----------



## bubbleloba

cinderella_cute said:


> Hello!
> I have bought a yves saint laurent tribute bag for a very good price of 150 . I have been very happy about this bargain, because the bag looked very good on the pictures. But when I received the bag some of the details made me worried, because the stitching is sometimes not very proper and on the adress tag at the push button is prada embossed.
> 
> Its my second Yves Saint laurent bag and I couldn't get out whether its authentic or not. I think its not authentic, but before writing the seller I just wanted to get your advice
> 
> I hope you can help me. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more pictures please just tell me!



It's indeed very off. I cannot imagine a YSL bag having Prada engraved snap buttons, and the serial is the wrong one.


----------



## bubbleloba

NYC said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160837686080
> black croc tribute
> item number 160837686080
> 
> thanks!



Fake.


----------



## intrigue

Please authenticate....TIA

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cognac Brown Leather Fold Over Muse Two Handbag
Listing Number: 251107192928
Seller: edropoff
Link: click ehre
Comments: I'm not familiar with this seller...and would like your input in authenticating.


----------



## weffendy

Hello, I need your expertise to help authenticate the Black Cabas Chyc Small Tote. I am fairly certain it is real but just want to get confirmation from YSL experts. Appreciate your help (Post #5905). TIA!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...se-read-rules-use-format-post-534837-394.html

 Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Cabas Chyc Small Tote

View attachment 1793187

View attachment 1793188

View attachment 1793189

View attachment 1793190

View attachment 1793191

View attachment 1793192


----------



## VT/GT

Hello! I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me. I've never posted in "Authenticate This YSL" before so please let me know if I need to request additional pictures or if you need additional information. Cheers!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Checkbook Wallet Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: jldanielsart
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/9644644...ip_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=all
Comments:


----------



## NeonLights

Hi...

I'm looking to get onto the ysl train and hoping someone can help authenticate this please..

Item: Downtown 
Seller: *polkadots*
Item no:221068671451
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22106867...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4928wt_1348

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Renabean

Hi Ladies, I want to add to my muse collection and saw this bag listed. It is probably too good to be true but it's always worth a try!

Name: STUNNING YSL BLACK AUTHENTIC HANDBAG

Seller ID: greatclothes4sale-uk

Item no: 230825818911

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230825818...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_949

Thanks as always


----------



## bubbleloba

VT/GT said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me. I've never posted in "Authenticate This YSL" before so please let me know if I need to request additional pictures or if you need additional information. Cheers!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Checkbook Wallet Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: jldanielsart
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/9644644...ip_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=all
> Comments:



I'm not certain about vintage YSLs, but I don't think it's authentic. The logo embossing looks a little off.


----------



## bubbleloba

NeonLights said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm looking to get onto the ysl train and hoping someone can help authenticate this please..
> 
> Item: Downtown
> Seller: *polkadots*
> Item no:221068671451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22106867...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4928wt_1348
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Please ask the seller for photos of the serial number tag and the corresponding paper tag (which from the listing she should have).


----------



## bubbleloba

Renabean said:


> Hi Ladies, I want to add to my muse collection and saw this bag listed. It is probably too good to be true but it's always worth a try!
> 
> Name: STUNNING YSL BLACK AUTHENTIC HANDBAG
> 
> Seller ID: greatclothes4sale-uk
> 
> Item no: 230825818911
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230825818...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Thanks as always



More photos - serial number tag, zipper pull, side of lock, key - are needed. Although the seller provided a photo of the serial number tag, it's not very clear (can't really make out the #).


----------



## VT/GT

bubbleloba said:


> I'm not certain about vintage YSLs, but I don't think it's authentic. The logo embossing looks a little off.



Thank you so much for taking a look! Have a great week!


----------



## vesna

intrigue said:


> Please authenticate....TIA
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cognac Brown Leather Fold Over Muse Two Handbag
> Listing Number: 251107192928
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: click ehre
> Comments: I'm not familiar with this seller...and would like your input in authenticating.



I have the best experience with them, and I think this muse II is authentic


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> Hello ladies, I just bought this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic. Something feels off about it so I just wanted to bring in the experts. Thanks for your help!
> 
> item: Authentic ~ YSL ~ Yves Saint Laurent Besace Tan Flap Messenger Bag
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140781775814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> seller : yayoipourlouis



what do you think  is wrong with it ? I thought it was OK when I saw it. I have two besace bags and still have a problem authenticating them ..this one has something  in hardware detail which all fakes have,  but I have seen authentic ones just  few with the same detail..the rest checked out fine as far as I can tell from the photos...when you get it in your hands, please post what looks off


----------



## vesna

weffendy said:


> Hello, I need your expertise to help authenticate the Black Cabas Chyc Small Tote. I am fairly certain it is real but just want to get confirmation from YSL experts. Appreciate your help (Post #5905). TIA!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...se-read-rules-use-format-post-534837-394.html
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Cabas Chyc Small Tote
> 
> View attachment 1793187
> 
> View attachment 1793188
> 
> View attachment 1793189
> 
> View attachment 1793190
> 
> View attachment 1793191
> 
> View attachment 1793192



everything looks fine, it is just the print on the back of the leather tag that confused me, that is all I can say

anyone has serial number printed like on this bag ?


----------



## vesna

NeonLights said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm looking to get onto the ysl train and hoping someone can help authenticate this please..
> 
> Item: Downtown
> Seller: *polkadots*
> Item no:221068671451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22106867...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4928wt_1348
> 
> Many thanks in advance



looks good but would like to see the same thing as *Bubbleoba*, paper tag with serial number


----------



## NeonLights

vesna said:


> looks good but would like to see the same thing as *Bubbleoba*, paper tag with serial number



Thank you both.. but the bag has already ended. I'll continue the hunt


----------



## hrhsunshine

Searched for this one but didn't find a prior post. TIA!

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Red Patent Belle du Jour Clutch, Perfect Condtion!
seller:  consigncentre
item:  261065932708
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261065932708?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## hrhsunshine

Another one...TIA

AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DE JOUR LARGE ENVELOPE CLUTCH**BRIGHT BLUE LAMBSKIN LEATHER
seller: goje7812
item: 280923053431
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168519d77


----------



## amy058516

I just purchased this of eBay, but can return it, can you ladies help me know if it's authentic, I can't figure it out. I've never seen a proof of purchase card like she has shown and the leather seems a little thin. Thanks so much!

Ysl Cabas Chyc bag dark brown
eBay item number 320943394803
Seller: closetangel08


----------



## Winter2010

Please' authenticate.

NEW Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Blue Arty Dots Ring size 7
seller aprima5912
Item number 221056612370

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...6612370?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3378003812


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...0552209?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3378d4ec91


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hello - can you please help me authenticate?

Item:  YSL Patent Muse
Listing Number:  120950390853
Seller:  foxycat44
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/12095039085...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11482wt_979
Comments:


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hello - can you please help me authenticate?

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 170879877063
Seller: em_whale 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17087987706...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1004wt_979
Comments:


----------



## Kt119

Hi ladies, 

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your time! 

Name: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Used MUSE Purse
Seller: smcaulfield5975
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30073794967...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_607wt_1270


----------



## sensenisapig

Item: Yves Saint Laurent LU Logo Charm Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Modnique
Link: http://www.modnique.com/product/Yve...dition/01420873/color/BLACK/size/seeac/gseeac

comment: Here is a YSL patent bag. I really like the style but there is one thing suspicious about this bag. This bag has *NO LEATHER TAG sewed inside the bag*. The *leather tag and serial num are printed inside. *The seller said it is like that for this style. Is it a fake? Does YSL do have some style that does not have a leather tag but a printed one? Thanks!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

momofbudnchum said:


> Hello - can you please help me authenticate?
> 
> Item:  YSL Patent Muse
> Listing Number:  120950390853
> Seller:  foxycat44
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/12095039085...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11482wt_979
> Comments:



Looks good. Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Kt119 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks for your time!
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Used MUSE Purse
> Seller: smcaulfield5975
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30073794967...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_607wt_1270



The photos looked fine, but please ask the seller for a close up photo of the serial number tag just to confirm. The bag is not in the best condition, and may be really hard to fix the piping, IMO.


----------



## sensenisapig

sensenisapig said:
			
		

> Item: Yves Saint Laurent LU Logo Charm Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Modnique
> Link: http://www.modnique.com/product/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags/7287/Yves-Saint-Laurent-LU-Logo-Charm-Patent-Leather-Handbag-7-10-Condition/01420873/color/BLACK/size/seeac/gseeac
> 
> comment: Here is a YSL patent bag. I really like the style but there is one thing suspicious about this bag. This bag has NO LEATHER TAG sewed inside the bag. The leather tag and serial num are printed inside. The seller said it is like that for this style. Is it a fake? Does YSL do have some style that does not have a leather tag but a printed one? Thanks!!!



Hi here is the photo, the first three from the black one, the last from the gold one. Both are same style. Thanks!! I'm new to this forum. Would really appreciate the help!!


----------



## vesna

sensenisapig said:


> Hi here is the photo, the first three from the black one, the last from the gold one. Both are same style. Thanks!! I'm new to this forum. Would really appreciate the help!!



some bags do have the exact print instead of a leather tag, smaller versions with no inner zipped pocket


----------



## alluringheights

Item:	YSL Large Leater clutch Ivory
Listing Number:251108854793
Seller:claudia19*2010
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251108854793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. It's a clutch so I wasn't sure what other detailed photos would be needed but I'm more than happy to request them.


----------



## sensenisapig

vesna said:
			
		

> some bags do have the exact print instead of a leather tag, smaller versions with no inner zipped pocket



Thanks!! And do you think it could be authentic? Or you need more photos to decide? 

Again really appreciate you help!!


----------



## Kt119

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply! May I ask what you mean about the piping? 





bubbleloba said:


> The photos looked fine, but please ask the seller for a close up photo of the serial number tag just to confirm. The bag is not in the best condition, and may be really hard to fix the piping, IMO.


----------



## bambistyle

Item:Coleen 105 Bottine
Listing Number: n/a - kijiji listing
Seller: n/a - link
Link:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ent-Suede-boots-never-worn-W0QQAdIdZ369981889
Comments:i googled the item name and the results didn't match the boots that are being sold. does this style exist? if it does - is the name incorrect? also these will be my first pair of ysl shoes - i know this may not be appropriate to ask but i'm typically a size 7 - would a 38 be alright? i'm planning to probably wear these boots in the fall with socks on since it gets quite cold where i live.

I've also asked for more pictures from the seller.






































thanks in advanced!


----------



## vesna

sensenisapig said:


> Thanks!! And do you think it could be authentic? Or you need more photos to decide?
> 
> Again really appreciate you help!!



looks authentic, all the details are correct


----------



## Sushibean

hi ladies,

pls take a look at this one: thanks

seller: becky12892011
name: Ladies YSL Handbag
item: 120951965255
link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12095196...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1246


----------



## bubbleloba

Kt119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! May I ask what you mean about the piping?



It's the seams where the leather is already frayed/cut.


----------



## weffendy

Vesna,

I did a poor job of taking that particular picture, it does say made in italy (i know the picture came across blurry).

Thank you for your help!



vesna said:


> everything looks fine, it is just the print on the back of the leather tag that confused me, that is all I can say
> 
> anyone has serial number printed like on this bag ?


----------



## Molly0

Item: Black Leather with Heart YSL Hardware 
Listing Number:  n/a
Seller:  n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: I purchased this (vintage?) bag today locally and have no idea about it at all.  Thanks so much for taking a look.  Please excuse my ignorance of YSL.  I've had no exposure to it and really appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Molly0

A few more pics: ^  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Molly0 said:


> A few more pics: ^  Thanks!



I am not familiar with the bag, but the details look authentic


----------



## vesna

hrhsunshine said:


> Searched for this one but didn't find a prior post. TIA!
> 
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Red Patent Belle du Jour Clutch, Perfect Condtion!
> seller:  consigncentre
> item:  261065932708
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261065932708?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



looks good so far, I would ask for paper tag to match the serial number


----------



## vesna

hrhsunshine said:


> Another one...TIA
> 
> AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DE JOUR LARGE ENVELOPE CLUTCH**BRIGHT BLUE LAMBSKIN LEATHER
> seller: goje7812
> item: 280923053431
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168519d77



I would ask for serial number inside the pocket and paper tag serial number to compare


----------



## vesna

alluringheights said:


> Item:	YSL Large Leater clutch Ivory
> Listing Number:251108854793
> Seller:claudia19*2010
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251108854793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. It's a clutch so I wasn't sure what other detailed photos would be needed but I'm more than happy to request them.



I would ask for photo of serial  number inside the pocket to compare with the paper tag


----------



## anitanika

Hi Ladies!
Im really new to the purse forum and I need hel with the authenticating. I really dont know where I get the listing number from... I really wanna buy a ysl purse and I wanna be sure if its real or not

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## anitanika

Item: yves saint lautrent cabas chyc large 2 textured leather
Listing Number: 398998486 
Seller: private - Sarah
Link: http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...s-Black-2-textured-leather-W0QQAdIdZ398998486
Comments: Please help me authenticate this purse. It's the first designer purse I am getting for myself and I really dont want it to be a fail! Unfortunately, Im not in Montreal to see the purse in reality myself. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Molly0

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with the bag, but the details look authentic



Thanks vesna.  I *do* really love this bag!  The leather is "wow" and the stitching is first rate.   I'm thinking maybe from mid or early '80's. Anyone?


----------



## cheyqua

Helo Ladies, please help me authenticate this pair of YSL shoes. I've previously asked this at the glass slipper thread but no one replied. 

Item: yves st laurent deep cherry red high heel platform shoes
Listing Number: 221058382914
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221058382914...84.m1497.l2649 (expired)
Photos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Thank you soooo much!


----------



## mrsb74

They are ysl tributes with only a couple of hours left so I would really appreciate your help soon plz xx
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shoes-ORIG...item19d3411b80

Edit- they already sold


----------



## shake

Item:  YSL Mombasa Tom Ford collection
Listing Number:  4938570
Seller:  FABandLUX
Link:  http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+HAND+BAG&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
Comments:  Hi Ladies. Please authenticate this item. Thank you.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> I am soooooo happy, this is one of my favourite bags, and I wanted it in that gray nubuck so badly, but I do not have an excuse to buy the third ) especially because I have besace in the same leather. I love, love YSL, as well as Mulberry  Downtown is made in such a variety of leathers that it is unbelievable, from bubbly, and dearskin to more rigid and patent, and even gorgeous raffia which I also have and adore
> 
> can not wait to see your firther purchases, Muse and Muse II



Hi there 

Does the large downtown in purple patent leather have the pocket at the front and back? I purchased it from eBay and have compared with my grey one that was previously authenticated here but the only differences are it has an outside pocket on the front and back of the bag and has lampo on the underside of the zipper (not the pulls) which I was previously told here is fine but I just need to check about the outside pocket as I'm not sure about that. Many thanks


----------



## vesna

shake said:


> Item:  YSL Mombasa Tom Ford collection
> Listing Number:  4938570
> Seller:  FABandLUX
> Link:  http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+HAND+BAG&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
> Comments:  Hi Ladies. Please authenticate this item. Thank you.



sorry, I can not conform either way because I have never seen serial number in this format on Mombasa


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does the large downtown in purple patent leather have the pocket at the front and back? I purchased it from eBay and have compared with my grey one that was previously authenticated here but the only differences are it has an outside pocket on the front and back of the bag and has lampo on the underside of the zipper (not the pulls) which I was previously told here is fine but I just need to check about the outside pocket as I'm not sure about that. Many thanks



Yes, depending on the leather, some have pockets front and back, some front only, some no pockets (lambskin). Lampo is an older one, I have seen purple with one pocket


----------



## anitanika

cheyqua said:
			
		

> Helo Ladies, please help me authenticate this pair of YSL shoes. I've previously asked this at the glass slipper thread but no one replied.
> 
> Item: yves st laurent deep cherry red high heel platform shoes
> Listing Number: 221058382914
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221058382914...84.m1497.l2649 (expired)
> Photos:
> 
> Thank you soooo much!



Omg they are amazing... I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> Yes, depending on the leather, some have pockets front and back, some front only, some no pockets (lambskin). Lampo is an older one, I have seen purple with one pocket


 
Hi there, here's the link to it with all other details: 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Patent purple leather large downtown tote shoulder bag 
Listing Number: 221068671451
Seller:  Polkadots Dress Agency
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221068671451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, here's the link to it with all other details:
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Patent purple leather large downtown tote shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 221068671451
> Seller:  Polkadots Dress Agency
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221068671451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



This is the one ? I have seen it when the auction was on, looks great ! It is large downtown, not as the second photo which is medium in the same colour, this one is a beauty


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> This is the one ? I have seen it when the auction was on, looks great ! It is large downtown, not as the second photo which is medium in the same colour, this one is a beauty


 
Thank you Vesna. I just wanted to make sure it's authentic. It's beautiful although a little too big for me but I still love it as it's in excellen nearly new conditions so I got a bit of a bargain there for £340! 

Thanks again for all  your help. 

x


----------



## Azoozoo

The black muse in question is here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Ove...H_Handbags&hash=item3cc90e63f6#ht_4419wt_1185

Please authenticate this!


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you Vesna. I just wanted to make sure it's authentic. It's beautiful although a little too big for me but I still love it as it's in excellen nearly new conditions so I got a bit of a bargain there for £340!
> 
> Thanks again for all  your help.
> 
> x



I know it is big, medium is perfect size for downtown fr majority of us, and is still big....however I would also be more than happy with this bargain and beauty of purple leather


----------



## tvizzini

Item: Belle de Jour clutch in pink
Listing number: 290746250028
Seller: edeals2011 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290746250028#ht_500wt_922


I purchased this clutch on eBay with the option of returning it. Please help me on how to tell if it is authentic so I know whether to return it or not.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## nunew13

Can you please help authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour Clutch? It is actually my friend's but she does not have her own account.

I was not sure as the leather does not seem to look like the one currently selling on the website. Maybe it was from the previous collection made by different type of leather..?

Please help me here...thank you soo much.


----------



## nunew13

nunew13 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour Clutch? It is actually my friend's but she does not have her own account.
> 
> I was not sure as the leather does not seem to look like the one currently selling on the website. Maybe it was from the previous collection made by different type of leather..?
> 
> Please help me here...thank you soo much.




By the way, it is the large one.


----------



## sherry0407

I would appreciate if you would authenicate this bag

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Mombasa Handbag clutch purse Black Satin metal horn

item number   280925418712

seller  lexityler

I never saw this bag in my travels.. I bid on it and won... didn't expect to. Just wanted to check before I paid .

Thank you as always


----------



## frzsri

Hi everyone. Could you kindly look this over?

Item name: Capri Flap bag in Anthracite Mock Croc Nubuck
Bought at local consignment shop NWT.
Pics attached. Some are too big so I've linked it here.

wew.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2414006222917.130800.1034158658&type=1

thanks so much!


----------



## frzsri

Checked back and realised that FB link can't be accessed. So trying again to attach the rest of the photos.
Thanks for bearing with me


----------



## chicagogal09

vesna said:


> what do you think  is wrong with it ? I thought it was OK when I saw it. I have two besace bags and still have a problem authenticating them ..this one has something  in hardware detail which all fakes have,  but I have seen authentic ones just  few with the same detail..the rest checked out fine as far as I can tell from the photos...when you get it in your hands, please post what looks off



What looks off to me is the following because my other besace is different. Not sure if that matters though?
Underside of bag flap is leather, not suede
There are no magnetic clasps for the straps that close the bag
Other than being different from my other besace in these ways I think it is real. Do these differences make it a fake? Thanks again for all your help!!

ORIGINAL POST...
Originally Posted by chicagogal09 View Post
Hello ladies, I just bought this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic. Something feels off about it so I just wanted to bring in the experts. Thanks for your help!

item: Authentic ~ YSL ~ Yves Saint Laurent Besace Tan Flap Messenger Bag
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140781775814...84.m1439.l2649
seller : yayoipourlouis


----------



## vesna

frzsri said:


> Checked back and realised that FB link can't be accessed. So trying again to attach the rest of the photos.
> Thanks for bearing with me



amazingly beautiful capri, authentic


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! I;m not sure if this is the right place for this but it's ending in less than 24hrs so I really hope you can authenticate this for me please and thank you very much 

Item: YSL Tribute 36
Listing Number: 271025162329
Seller: buddhistguitars
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271025162329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## QTbebe

Item: Belle De Jour Large Envelope Clutch
Listing Number: 261075316132
Seller:  chmg73 
Link: listing here
Comments: thanks


----------



## frzsri

vesna said:
			
		

> amazingly beautiful capri, authentic



Thank you so much, am excited to wear it on Eid!


----------



## Farfetch Biondi

You farfectch should be more responsible to customer as I have an evident in the photo
You take advantage from customer....and do not keep your word as you said you will give me a full refund or replacement with the new item. If you were me will you use this clutch please take a closer look. 

I did post the photo on the farfetch facebook it seem that you choose to show public only the sweet comments but do not let the world know that you take advantage from customer.


----------



## vesna

chicagogal09 said:


> What looks off to me is the following because my other besace is different. Not sure if that matters though?
> Underside of bag flap is leather, not suede
> There are no magnetic clasps for the straps that close the bag
> Other than being different from my other besace in these ways I think it is real. Do these differences make it a fake? Thanks again for all your help!!
> 
> ORIGINAL POST...
> Originally Posted by chicagogal09 View Post
> Hello ladies, I just bought this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic. Something feels off about it so I just wanted to bring in the experts. Thanks for your help!
> 
> item: Authentic ~ YSL ~ Yves Saint Laurent Besace Tan Flap Messenger Bag
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140781775814...84.m1439.l2649
> seller : yayoipourlouis


 
I have only nubuck besace with suede under flap, but my leather bubbly black besace, same as yours just black, has leather inside the flap too. Also, there are no magnetic clasps at all, both straps have metal ends like on yours, which go through metal ovals which stick through the flap, you pull them through and again once more upwards. That is how besace closes, no metal clasps. I am more wrried about the other besaces you have (if they are YSL) than this one, this one looks authentic to me.


----------



## vesna

QTbebe said:


> Item: Belle De Jour Large Envelope Clutch
> Listing Number: 261075316132
> Seller: chmg73
> Link: listing here
> Comments: thanks


 
we need pics of both serial numbers, printed inside the clutch and on paper tag


----------



## vesna

sherry0407 said:


> I would appreciate if you would authenicate this bag
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Mombasa Handbag clutch purse Black Satin metal horn
> 
> item number 280925418712
> 
> seller lexityler
> 
> I never saw this bag in my travels.. I bid on it and won... didn't expect to. Just wanted to check before I paid .
> 
> Thank you as always


 
looks authentic to me, you could ask for inner tags just to see, either leather tag or a print of serial number


----------



## loveluxlife

Could someone please take a look at this YSL muse bag?  I posted a lot of detailed pictures on the photobucket website (please see the link below).  I would appreciate your help.  Thank you so much! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/casavillerama2/YSL%20white%20muse%20bag/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## chicagogal09

vesna said:


> I have only nubuck besace with suede under flap, but my leather bubbly black besace, same as yours just black, has leather inside the flap too. Also, there are no magnetic clasps at all, both straps have metal ends like on yours, which go through metal ovals which stick through the flap, you pull them through and again once more upwards. That is how besace closes, no metal clasps. I am more wrried about the other besaces you have (if they are YSL) than this one, this one looks authentic to me.



Good to know, thank you so much for your help. Wish I had known about this forum when I bought the other one... Glad this one is authentic!!


----------



## bubbleloba

loveluxlife said:


> Could someone please take a look at this YSL muse bag?  I posted a lot of detailed pictures on the photobucket website (please see the link below).  I would appreciate your help.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/casavillerama2/YSL white muse bag/?albumview=slideshow



I think it's authentic. But please confirm the serial is 153959. It's hard to tell whether it was a 3 or 8 on the tag in the photo.


----------



## katecee94

Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch (Large)
Listing Number: 130735916083
Seller: tarlie144 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...TQ:AU:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: Hi could you authenticate this clutch please  
I added additional photos as well ! 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img4166o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img4167um.jpg/

I apologise for the image quality !!


----------



## vesna

katecee94 said:


> Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch (Large)
> Listing Number: 130735916083
> Seller: tarlie144
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...TQ:AU:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1219
> Comments: Hi could you authenticate this clutch please
> I added additional photos as well !
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img4166o.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img4167um.jpg/
> 
> I apologise for the image quality !!


 
looks authentic, but oh, my, the damage is so severe, we had so many threads about cleaning patent leather not really giving any solution for dark marks on light patent


----------



## vesna

QTbebe said:


> Item: Belle De Jour Large Envelope Clutch
> Listing Number: 261075316132
> Seller: chmg73
> Link: listing here
> Comments: thanks


 
not sure without any serial number on the inside and on papers, beware of the feedback !!!!


----------



## katecee94

vesna said:


> looks authentic, but oh, my, the damage is so severe, we had so many threads about cleaning patent leather not really giving any solution for dark marks on light patent



I agree, i have no idea how you could do that ! Must have been heavily handled ! Thank you so much for your quick response !!


----------



## vesna

tvizzini said:


> Item: Belle de Jour clutch in pink
> Listing number: 290746250028
> Seller: edeals2011
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290746250028#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> I purchased this clutch on eBay with the option of returning it. Please help me on how to tell if it is authentic so I know whether to return it or not.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


 
they have bad reputation if you search tPF for their name

I can not say anything about this clutch without serial number inside the clutch and paper tag


----------



## vesna

nunew13 said:


> By the way, it is the large one.


 
any pics of serial number inside the bag and on paper tag ?


----------



## loveluxlife

bubbleloba said:


> I think it's authentic. But please confirm the serial is 153959. It's hard to tell whether it was a 3 or 8 on the tag in the photo.




Thank you so much for your help bubbleloba!!   The serial number on the tag is 153959.213317.  

So it is indeed an authentic Muse bag, is that right?


----------



## katl

Hi, could someone please authentic this YSL leopard nylon bag for me? Thanks!

Item: YSL Leopard Nylon Easy Bag
Listing Number: 260756852276
Seller: designerstoreny
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260756852276


----------



## shopaholic.10

Item: SIMPLY STUNNING YSL CABAS CHYC BAG - RARE COLOUR! CELEBRITY FAVOURITE!
Listing Number: 150869650415
Seller: deborahb7846 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150869650415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Hello, could u pls help me authenticate the bag above. TIA!


----------



## vesna

katl said:


> Hi, could someone please authentic this YSL leopard nylon bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Leopard Nylon Easy Bag
> Listing Number: 260756852276
> Seller: designerstoreny
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260756852276


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

shopaholic.10 said:


> Item: SIMPLY STUNNING YSL CABAS CHYC BAG - RARE COLOUR! CELEBRITY FAVOURITE!
> Listing Number: 150869650415
> Seller: deborahb7846
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150869650415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hello, could u pls help me authenticate the bag above. TIA!


 
please ask about closr photo of a serial number on the paper tag in the pic, as well as for a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number, and post them here


----------



## shopaholic.10

vesna said:
			
		

> please ask about closr photo of a serial number on the paper tag in the pic, as well as for a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number, and post them here



Alright ive asked the seller, thx!


----------



## loveluxlife

loveluxlife said:


> Could someone please take a look at this YSL muse bag?  I posted a lot of detailed pictures on the photobucket website (please see the link below).  I would appreciate your help.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/casavillerama2/YSL white muse bag/?albumview=slideshow




Dear Vesna,  

Could you please help giving a second opinion on this YSL muse bag?  I was a little worry whether the hardware is correct especially the keys that came with the bag.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## steph22

shopaholic.10 said:


> Item: SIMPLY STUNNING YSL CABAS CHYC BAG - RARE COLOUR! CELEBRITY FAVOURITE!
> Listing Number: 150869650415
> Seller: deborahb7846
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150869650415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hello, could u pls help me authenticate the bag above. TIA!


 


vesna said:


> please ask about closr photo of a serial number on the paper tag in the pic, as well as for a photo of the back of inner leather tag with serial number, and post them here


 
Sorry to but in but is this the medium or large? Also, the damage they refer to, is IT bad? TIA


----------



## mlh223

YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT PATENT LEATHER YELLOW BELLE du JOUR SHOPPER TOTE HANDBAG
190708134011
designersgala
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6717307b#ht_769wt_944


----------



## ilovecoco.

Name: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Tote YSL beige BNWT
Number:170888854157
Seller: alyciie
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170888854157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

loveluxlife said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Could you please help giving a second opinion on this YSL muse bag? I was a little worry whether the hardware is correct especially the keys that came with the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
I think also that it is authentic, it is an old model with lampo zipper and 3 keys, newer ones have 1 key


----------



## vesna

ilovecoco. said:


> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Tote YSL beige BNWT
> Number:170888854157
> Seller: alyciie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170888854157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 please ask the seller for the inner leather tag photo of the back with serial number


----------



## bubbleloba

loveluxlife said:


> Thank you so much for your help bubbleloba!!   The serial number on the tag is 153959.213317.
> 
> So it is indeed an authentic Muse bag, is that right?



Yes.


----------



## loveluxlife

vesna said:


> I think also that it is authentic, it is an old model with lampo zipper and 3 keys, newer ones have 1 key




Thank you very much for your help Vesna!  I'm so relief now!!


----------



## loveluxlife

bubbleloba said:


> Yes.




Thank you so much once again Bubbleloba!!    I really appreciate your help.


----------



## flippers

Hi Authenticators, 

I recently purchased this patent brown downtown and would like to know if this is real? 

Below are some photos. TIA 

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020355.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020352.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020351.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020350.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020342.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020346.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020347.jpg

I was also interested in another downtown, this is on ebay, there was no serial id photo so I messaged her and she responded with this number, I didn't think there were letters, only numbers? Does this sound right? 257433D 7B00

Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

flippers said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased this patent brown downtown and would like to know if this is real?
> 
> Below are some photos. TIA
> 
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020355.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020352.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020351.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020350.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020342.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020346.jpg
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s414/flippers32/YSL downtown/P1020347.jpg
> 
> I was also interested in another downtown, this is on ebay, there was no serial id photo so I messaged her and she responded with this number, I didn't think there were letters, only numbers? Does this sound right? 257433D 7B00
> 
> Thanks!



The photos are for a small downtown. Please let us know if it came with dust bag and paper tags. If so, please post photos of those as well. The photos so far look like that of an authentic bag.


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Name: YSL muse 1
Seller: citypicture
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271023190339
ID: 271023190339


----------



## Alicein

Item: vintage YSL Belt with gold buckle
Listing number: 170889040257
Seller: Shoppingbliss1980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17088904025...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_689
Comment: could someone please authenticate this Belt please? Much appreciated! (the auction is ending somewhat soon)


----------



## flippers

bubbleloba said:


> The photos are for a small downtown. Please let us know if it came with dust bag and paper tags. If so, please post photos of those as well. The photos so far look like that of an authentic bag.



Thanks Bubbleloba.  No the bag didn't come with a dusty or any papers.


----------



## sherry0407

sherry0407 said:
			
		

> i would appreciate if you would authenicate this bag
> 
> ysl yves saint laurent mini mombasa handbag clutch purse black satin metal horn
> 
> item number   280925418712
> 
> seller  lexityler
> 
> i never saw this bag in my travels.. I bid on it and won... Didn't expect to. Just wanted to check before i paid . The size is 10 wide. 6  1/2 center height  handle drop 4 inches
> 
> thank you as always


----------



## sherry0407

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, you could ask for inner tags just to see, either leather tag or a print of serial number[/QUD
> 
> Do you know the year this bag was from? I never saw the mini!
> Thank you


----------



## vesna

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Name: YSL muse 1
> Seller: citypicture
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271023190339
> ID: 271023190339


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

sherry0407 said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks authentic to me, you could ask for inner tags just to see, either leather tag or a print of serial number[/QUD
> 
> Do you know the year this bag was from? I never saw the mini!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks authentic
> 
> mini has a size
> 
> 10.5" L x 1" W x 8" H
> 
> like the one in this authentic store
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-14525-yves-saint-laurent-bronze-leather-mini-mombasa-horn-bag.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## ilovecoco.

vesna said:


> please ask the seller for the inner leather tag photo of the back with serial number



Here we go:





Thanks!


----------



## vesna

ilovecoco. said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
this looks authentic but beware, it is a MINI chyc, dimensions:

Dimensions: 12" x 8" x 6", Drop 4.5"


----------



## ShaneF

Hey ladies,
I posted this in the glass slipper forum. -doubt I've ever gotten a response on there.
Hoping someone can help me out here.
Trying to authenticate this shoes.
Thanks


----------



## jessielou910

Item: YSL T-Shirt
Listing Number:
Seller: anjelicaf
Link: http://market.swap.com/haves/ysl-tshirt-anjelicaf-774823/
Comments: Seller bought it from Etsy and never wore it.


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Bag
300755422949
svetlanam3919
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30075542294...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## mlh223

New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Clutch Bag Large Envelope Belle De Jour BL
180943577824
azajmenz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18094357782...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1194


----------



## dyyong

hi, please help with this Chyc Cabas that I got from local CL's seller, TIA.


----------



## fancy22

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc in Beige Medium Leather Authentic Handbag 2012
Listing Number: 140820051107
Seller: ptrmrf 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c98774a3#ht_481wt_1417
Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag? The seller appears to be new to ebay.


----------



## vesna

dyyong said:


> hi, please help with this Chyc Cabas that I got from local CL's seller, TIA.


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

fancy22 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc in Beige Medium Leather Authentic Handbag 2012
> Listing Number: 140820051107
> Seller: ptrmrf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c98774a3#ht_481wt_1417
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag? The seller appears to be new to ebay.


 
something is odd, serial number is for large, dimensions are for medium


----------



## dyyong

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



yippie!!!!!!! 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## thoang0705

I posted in glass slipper but no bites.  Does anyone know tributes? I need a second opinion. TIA!

Name: Tribute
Seller: roscoeshishi
Number: 160856541585
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085654158...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_720wt_1129


----------



## Azoozoo

Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Large clutch Berry (Magenta)
Private seller I am considering purchasing from
Please authenticate

http://theazoozoo.multiply.com/phot...rent-Belle-Du-Jour-Large-Clutch-Berry-magenta


----------



## Azoozoo

YVES ST LAURENT YSL DOUBLE Lrg Reversible Leather Purple & Bronze Tote
Seller: trixie88
Auction: Item number: 160855358568
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2573b9fc68#ht_946wt_952

Please authenticate. thank you


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Bag
> 300755422949
> svetlanam3919
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30075542294...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


 
all looks good so far, but ask the seller to show the serial number on the paper tag, hidden by the other paper


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Large clutch Berry (Magenta)
> Private seller I am considering purchasing from
> Please authenticate
> 
> http://theazoozoo.multiply.com/phot...rent-Belle-Du-Jour-Large-Clutch-Berry-magenta


 
ask her to show you paper tag with serial number please


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> YVES ST LAURENT YSL DOUBLE Lrg Reversible Leather Purple & Bronze Tote
> Seller: trixie88
> Auction: Item number: 160855358568
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2573b9fc68#ht_946wt_952
> 
> Please authenticate. thank you


 
ask seller for inner pouch photos with ySL label and serial number and if there are papers with serial number on it


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent AUTH LONG 100% SILK SCARF
Number: 271015923391
Seller: fredsticks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271015923391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Title: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Womens SAFARI Scarf Shawl NEW
Number: 380451635669
Seller: *vivaitalia*
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/38045163...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Azoozoo

item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent wristlet
number: 221097746600
seller: edropoff
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...H_Handbags&hash=item337a73e0a8#ht_2733wt_1026

thank you


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> all looks good so far, but ask the seller to show the serial number on the paper tag, hidden by the other paper



Thank you.  The seller added the pic to the listed.  Can you confirm?  Thanks.


----------



## jpenriquez82

Hi, can you please authenticate this purse.Thanks in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Croc Embossed Satchel Tote Bag
Number: 120940768762
Seller: repeatboutiquestore 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120940768762&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## hoying8

Item: YSL Sac Shyc 
Listing Number:
Seller: Private UK Seller
Link:
Comments: I am very new to YSL but love the look. I am not too sure how to tell authenticity of YSL as a newbie. Please help me 

I am not very familiar with attaching photos on here yet. But here is the link to my skydrive which has the photos. 
Thanksss soo much to anyone who can help me 

http://sdrv.ms/QPjyTL


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Thank you. The seller added the pic to the listed. Can you confirm? Thanks.


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent wristlet
> number: 221097746600
> seller: edropoff
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...H_Handbags&hash=item337a73e0a8#ht_2733wt_1026
> 
> thank you


 
looks authentic


----------



## vesna

hoying8 said:


> Item: YSL Sac Shyc
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private UK Seller
> Link:
> Comments: I am very new to YSL but love the look. I am not too sure how to tell authenticity of YSL as a newbie. Please help me
> 
> I am not very familiar with attaching photos on here yet. But here is the link to my skydrive which has the photos.
> Thanksss soo much to anyone who can help me
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/QPjyTL


 
only one photo opened for me. Can you save photos to your computer and attach them here using "manage attachments" function when you make posting ?


----------



## vesna

jpenriquez82 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this purse.Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Croc Embossed Satchel Tote Bag
> Number: 120940768762
> Seller: repeatboutiquestore
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120940768762&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
I am not sure, details and tags look OK, but I have never seen ostrich (that is the front) and croc and smooth leather in one ?????


----------



## jpenriquez82

Thanks!



vesna said:


> I am not sure, details and tags look OK, but I have never seen ostrich (that is the front) and croc and smooth leather in one ?????


----------



## hoying8

vesna said:
			
		

> only one photo opened for me. Can you save photos to your computer and attach them here using "manage attachments" function when you make posting ?



Ok thankss! Sorry im such a newbie to this. I will attempt


----------



## Azoozoo

Hi, Please authenticate. Thank you!
item #: 251127173916
name: YSL black wristlet and wallet
seller: khol7945
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251127173916&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## hoying8

Item: YSL SAC SHYC BLUE
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private UK Seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Does not come with dustbag. Selling quite a good below second hand price for a bag

Hi Hi 

Here is my repost of the authentication please. I have finally figured out how to upload photos. hehe 
Thank you thank you


----------



## sueeee33

Item:YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
Number:150874804155
Seller: deborahb7846
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150874804...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_645wt_1185

Thanks


----------



## vesna

hoying8 said:


> Item: YSL SAC SHYC BLUE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Private UK Seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Does not come with dustbag. Selling quite a good below second hand price for a bag
> 
> Hi Hi
> 
> Here is my repost of the authentication please. I have finally figured out how to upload photos. hehe
> Thank you thank you


 
detals look good as far as I see, if she has a paper with serail number on it, that would be great to see


----------



## vesna

sueeee33 said:


> Item:YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
> Number:150874804155
> Seller: deborahb7846
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150874804...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_645wt_1185
> 
> Thanks


 
I would like to see closeup of serial number on paper tag, photo of the back of the leather tag with serial number and underside of zipper head (not pull) with logo on it


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, any thoughts on this bag?

item: ysl muse handbag
seller: designerviamel 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22109328831...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648&autorefresh=true

thank youuu!!!


----------



## vesna

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> item: ysl muse handbag
> seller: designerviamel
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22109328831...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648&autorefresh=true
> 
> thank youuu!!!


 \please post pics of paper tag with serial number and innetr leather tag back with serial number on it, as well as underside of zipper head (not pull) with the logo


----------



## hoying8

vesna said:


> detals look good as far as I see, if she has a paper with serail number on it, that would be great to see



Hi Vesna,

Thanks again  Ok so it is authentic? 

Here is the other photo that can help you make a final conclusion. I hope this is the one you were talking about.
Thanks againnnnnn


----------



## vesna

hoying8 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks again  Ok so it is authentic?
> 
> Here is the other photo that can help you make a final conclusion. I hope this is the one you were talking about.
> Thanks againnnnnn


 
no, I would not say that for certain, because serial number is confussing, and it does not help that the card does not correspond to the bag's number


----------



## hoying8

vesna said:


> no, I would not say that for certain, because serial number is confussing, and it does not help that the card does not correspond to the bag's number



Ahhh i c. Maybe she mixed it up or something with another? She has a few YSL bags.. Also does the paper work look authentic to another bag possibly? But according to the bag images of it..does it look authentic?
Sorry if that is too many questions.
Very much appreciated


----------



## vesna

hoying8 said:


> Ahhh i c. Maybe she mixed it up or something with another? She has a few YSL bags.. Also does the paper work look authentic to another bag possibly? But according to the bag images of it..does it look authentic?
> Sorry if that is too many questions.
> Very much appreciated


 
serail number belongs to 
*YVES SAINT LAURENT*

*YSL Sac Chyc Shopping Bag*


like the one here

serial number on the bag corresponds to medium chyc which this looks like, all the details look authentic, that is as much as I can say, because these bags are seriously copied...I always ask for many more details than for the others because of that...ask her about paper tag

http://www.laprendo.com/ProductDetails.html?item=7852


----------



## Azoozoo

Azoozoo said:


> Hi, Please authenticate. Thank you!
> item #: 251127173916
> name: YSL black wristlet and wallet
> seller: khol7945
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251127173916&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, seller added more pics of tags. 
What do you think  of the authenticity now?


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> Hi, seller added more pics of tags.
> What do you think of the authenticity now?


 
looks great


----------



## hoying8

vesna said:
			
		

> serail number belongs to
> YVES SAINT LAURENT
> 
> YSL Sac Chyc Shopping Bag
> 
> like the one here
> 
> serial number on the bag corresponds to medium chyc which this looks like, all the details look authentic, that is as much as I can say, because these bags are seriously copied...I always ask for many more details than for the others because of that...ask her about paper tag
> 
> http://www.laprendo.com/ProductDetails.html?item=7852



Thanksss  I will ask about paper tag..like one that is hanging on the bag when it is bought? . If there is..does that mean it is a replica?


----------



## vesna

hoying8 said:


> Thanksss  I will ask about paper tag..like one that is hanging on the bag when it is bought? . If there is..does that mean it is a replica?



paper tag is the sameas the one which you posted in the last post, on the top it has a serial number, the left 6 digits should be the same as the bag's left part of serial number. She should have the right paper, not show you the paper from another bag, however she maybe made a mistake


----------



## Azoozoo

Thank you for the other ones. Can you authenticate this please:
Seller: aviclarkwat2012
Item #: 190713993925
Name: YSL black Muse

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67709ac5


----------



## chiqui0226

Please authenticate this bag. TIA
Item name: ysl muse brandnew black
Listing number:330776368385
Seller: tnacollectibles818
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330776368385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

chiqui0226 said:


> Please authenticate this bag. TIA
> Item name: ysl muse brandnew black
> Listing number:330776368385
> Seller: tnacollectibles818
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330776368385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Azoozoo said:


> Thank you for the other ones. Can you authenticate this please:
> Seller: aviclarkwat2012
> Item #: 190713993925
> Name: YSL black Muse
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67709ac5



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number tag.


----------



## mlh223

AUTHENTIC - YSL, Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour Clutch in Berry Patent Leather
150873643414
uscauctionusc 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087364341...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1194

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL belle du jour purple/


----------



## bubbleloba

mlh223 said:


> AUTHENTIC - YSL, Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour Clutch in Berry Patent Leather
> 150873643414
> uscauctionusc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087364341...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1194
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/YSL belle du jour purple/



Looks authentic.


----------



## IvyGirl7

Oops...just noticed the item I was asking about had already been authenticated!


----------



## sylviarr

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I already purchased this bag from a second hand shop and I wanted to see if someone could authenticate it. The outside is ponyhair and cream leather and in the inside is amazingly soft silk. 

I took a bunch of pics and they're in this gallery here, please let me know if you need more pictures or information to authenticate it. 

http://imgur.com/a/ce3mw/all

If it is authentic does anyone know the model name, retail price, and year? Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

sylviarr said:


> I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I already purchased this bag from a second hand shop and I wanted to see if someone could authenticate it. The outside is ponyhair and cream leather and in the inside is amazingly soft silk.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics and they're in this gallery here, please let me know if you need more pictures or information to authenticate it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ce3mw/all
> 
> If it is authentic does anyone know the model name, retail price, and year? Thank you!!


 
it is legit to ask for authentication of anything you own or would like to buy or bought already 

this is a 2006 snow leopard muse, around $2500...

I believe this one is authentic, but can not say 100% because I have not seen this one in person, all the details regarding tag and number are OK

*Bubbleoba* would perhaps better comment on hardware....something is too light about zipper pull and 2 ordinary keys as opposed to 3 ordinary or 1 round, are not really used on Muse....

could you take a photo of zipper head underside with the logo, and closeup of the lock drum from both sides


----------



## sylviarr

vesna said:


> it is legit to ask for authentication of anything you own or would like to buy or bought already
> 
> this is a 2006 snow leopard muse, around $2500...
> 
> I believe this one is authentic, but can not say 100% because I have not seen this one in person, all the details regarding tag and number are OK
> 
> *Bubbleoba* would perhaps better comment on hardware....something is too light about zipper pull and 2 ordinary keys as opposed to 3 ordinary or 1 round, are not really used on Muse....
> 
> could you take a photo of zipper head underside with the logo, and closeup of the lock drum from both sides



thanks! here are some more pics http://imgur.com/a/Lvcei

i used my camera flash in some of the pics and not in others, perhaps that has to do w the zipper pull color. idk. and perhaps the original owner could've lost one of the keys? i have no idea. if it does end up being a fake i will return it though!


----------



## vesna

sylviarr said:


> thanks! here are some more pics http://imgur.com/a/Lvcei
> 
> i used my camera flash in some of the pics and not in others, perhaps that has to do w the zipper pull color. idk. and perhaps the original owner could've lost one of the keys? i have no idea. if it does end up being a fake i will return it though!


 
I am even more confussed here, Lampo zipper shown on this bag is a fake lampo, I had it on one Balenciaga wallet , researched for weeks until I found out that fake Lampo looks like that and and returned a wallet

I would wait for *Bubbleoba* to chime in, but for me, this is very difficult case, sorry


----------



## bubbleloba

sylviarr said:


> I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I already purchased this bag from a second hand shop and I wanted to see if someone could authenticate it. The outside is ponyhair and cream leather and in the inside is amazingly soft silk.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics and they're in this gallery here, please let me know if you need more pictures or information to authenticate it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ce3mw/all
> 
> If it is authentic does anyone know the model name, retail price, and year? Thank you!!



This is a fake. I would return it at the store where it was purchased from.


----------



## sylviarr

bubbleloba said:


> This is a fake. I would return it at the store where it was purchased from.



thanks!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Hi there! Please help me authenticate this item.. And if anyone knows how old may the bag be or when it was released  thanks in advance! 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL IVORY BUFFALO MEDIUM DOWNTOWN TOTE
Seller: m_happiness
Link: http://www.use.com/28fa22514a8e6fee628f?p=7#photo=7


----------



## mlh223

Yves Saint Laurent Easy handbag tan pre-owned
261080774243
sipote_kenpachi 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a07663#ht_484wt_1416


----------



## mlh223

AUTHENTIC YSL PURPLE EASY HANDBAG
180939950157
404annika912
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item2a20dc884d#ht_1087wt_1568

How does it look so far?  I am getting the serial number and back of zipperhead pics from the seller soon.  Thanks.


----------



## sueeee33

The seller privodes the pics that are not clear. Thanks





vesna said:


> I would like to see closeup of serial number on paper tag, photo of the back of the leather tag with serial number and underside of zipper head (not pull) with logo on it


----------



## vesna

sueeee33 said:


> The seller privodes the pics that are not clear. Thanks


 
I could see the hint of the number which looks right as well as logo on zipper head....all looks fine, but if she could upload better photos, all of it would be confirmed


----------



## vesna

Pupuds_30 said:


> Hi there! Please help me authenticate this item.. And if anyone knows how old may the bag be or when it was released  thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL IVORY BUFFALO MEDIUM DOWNTOWN TOTE
> Seller: m_happiness
> Link: http://www.use.com/28fa22514a8e6fee628f?p=7#photo=7


 
authentic 

could be from 2008 like in this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Easy handbag tan pre-owned
> 261080774243
> sipote_kenpachi
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a07663#ht_484wt_1416


 
looks authentic, tags look OK but photos are more than terrible

watch out: 

first: the title photo is a stock photo of a larger size (medium) than the one in the posting (which is small)

second: the seller is re-selling what she bought used (I saw from feedback, which is non-existant as a seller, only as a buyer), see the bag which she bought

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sSOaibJXB1pqWcJ9EZnnY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> AUTHENTIC YSL PURPLE EASY HANDBAG
> 180939950157
> 404annika912
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item2a20dc884d#ht_1087wt_1568
> 
> How does it look so far? I am getting the serial number and back of zipperhead pics from the seller soon. Thanks.


 
looks good so far, great that you asked for those  post the pics when you get them


----------



## MissK_Marie

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Palais Boots Booties
Listing Number: 140814596787
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14081459678...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3622wt_793

Comments: Please let me know if these are authentic. I have never purchased anything by YSL or from ebay so I want to make sure before I purchase. This is my first post here on TPF!!! Hopefully I did this correctly, Thanks!


----------



## daisy1577

Quote: I am going to place a bid on below YSL bag, Please authenticate. 
Item:YSL CHYC FLAP BAG IN RARE PEACOCK BLUE TEXTURED LEATHER
Listing Number:160863221415
Seller:iefy_poo 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160863221415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:Great thanks


----------



## Pupuds_30

vesna said:
			
		

> authentic
> 
> could be from 2008 like in this thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html



Thanks for the help vesna! &#58388;&#58388;


----------



## StarrMartinez

Looks great...fuzzy...but great.


----------



## StarrMartinez

Looks gorgeous! Texture is right. Tag, buckles and Y all good great. Nice clear photos. You might be bidding against me. I have a medium CHYC flap and the leather is LUX darling.


----------



## StarrMartinez

Love! These are gorgeous. You would never find replicas with that perfectly arched heel camber. Highly rated seller, nice clear photos. These are great!


----------



## StarrMartinez

daisy1577 said:


> Quote: I am going to place a bid on below YSL bag, Please authenticate.
> Item:YSL CHYC FLAP BAG IN RARE PEACOCK BLUE TEXTURED LEATHER
> Listing Number:160863221415
> Seller:iefy_poo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160863221415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:Great thanks



Looks gorgeous! Texture is right. Tag, buckles and Y all good great. Nice clear photos. You might be bidding against me. I have a medium CHYC flap and the leather is LUX darling.


----------



## StarrMartinez

MissK_Marie said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Palais Boots Booties
> Listing Number: 140814596787
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14081459678...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3622wt_793
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if these are authentic. I have never purchased anything by YSL or from ebay so I want to make sure before I purchase. This is my first post here on TPF!!! Hopefully I did this correctly, Thanks!



Love! These are gorgeous. You would never find replicas with that perfectly arched heel camber. Highly rated seller, nice clear photos. These are great!


----------



## daisy1577

StarrMartinez said:


> Looks gorgeous! Texture is right. Tag, buckles and Y all good great. Nice clear photos. You might be bidding against me. I have a medium CHYC flap and the leather is LUX darling.


 
Thanks heaps, you have one already, please let me have this one,


----------



## vesna

MissK_Marie said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Palais Boots Booties
> Listing Number: 140814596787
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14081459678...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3622wt_793
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if these are authentic. I have never purchased anything by YSL or from ebay so I want to make sure before I purchase. This is my first post here on TPF!!! Hopefully I did this correctly, Thanks!


 
welcome to tPF 

great post BUT - we lack authenticators of shoes here so much...try "glass slipper" forum, perhaps someone there would know


----------



## vesna

daisy1577 said:


> Quote: I am going to place a bid on below YSL bag, Please authenticate.
> Item:YSL CHYC FLAP BAG IN RARE PEACOCK BLUE TEXTURED LEATHER
> Listing Number:160863221415
> Seller:iefy_poo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160863221415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:Great thanks


 
looks good so far, please ask seller to show you paper tag with serial number and back of a leather tag with serial number on it


----------



## heyvictoria

Item Name: 	
YSL CHYC FLAP BAG IN RARE PEACOCK BLUE TEXTURED LEATHER $1695.00 99c Start

Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CHYC...s_Handbags&hash=item257431f6a7#ht_4803wt_1186

Seller: chiefy_poo 

Item no.: 160863221415

Please help authenticate this!

Thanks!!!


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Hi!

I got this from Bluefly, which I think is reputable for the most part, but they do have a history of having sold a batch of fakes, so thought I'd get this authenticated, just to be 100% certain.

Also, I'm sort of unsure whether this is the medium or the large Chyc. The measurements coincide with those of the large, but it looks a little small in reality. Maybe it's because I've never really seen a Chyc in person, but would appreciate if someone who is familiar with these bags could tell whether it's the medium or the large. Cheers!


----------



## MissK_Marie

Thanks!!


----------



## ruby2shooz

Hello, 
Could you please authenticate this:

Item: YSL: Yves Saint Laurent Large Roady In Brown Polished Leather W/Stingray Handle
Listing Number: 300763920375
Seller: nellie6013
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item4606ed37f7#ht_661wt_1413

Thank you for your time


----------



## ruby2shooz

Woops I had two I was hoping to get authenticated...sorry.

Could you also authenticate this?

Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent RoadyRock - Black Leather W/STUDS

Listing Number: 140825767512

Seller: lfriend1985

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9deae58#ht_500wt_1413

Thank you so much.


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> looks good so far, great that you asked for those  post the pics when you get them



AUTHENTIC YSL PURPLE EASY HANDBAG
180939950157
404annika912
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item2a20dc884d#ht_1087wt_1568


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> AUTHENTIC YSL PURPLE EASY HANDBAG
> 180939950157
> 404annika912
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...H_Handbags&hash=item2a20dc884d#ht_1087wt_1568



looks great


----------



## ruby2shooz

ruby2shooz said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL: Yves Saint Laurent Large Roady In Brown Polished Leather W/Stingray Handle
> Listing Number: 300763920375
> Seller: nellie6013
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item4606ed37f7#ht_661wt_1413
> 
> Thank you for your time



I'm not sure if I posted these correctly...could you let me know so I can redo them in correct format? Thank you


----------



## vesna

ruby2shooz said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL: Yves Saint Laurent Large Roady In Brown Polished Leather W/Stingray Handle
> Listing Number: 300763920375
> Seller: nellie6013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item4606ed37f7#ht_661wt_1413
> 
> Thank you for your time


 
looks good to me , I would like to see paper tag  with serial number on it, but everything else is fine


----------



## vesna

whimsicaldiva said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got this from Bluefly, which I think is reputable for the most part, but they do have a history of having sold a batch of fakes, so thought I'd get this authenticated, just to be 100% certain.
> 
> Also, I'm sort of unsure whether this is the medium or the large Chyc. The measurements coincide with those of the large, but it looks a little small in reality. Maybe it's because I've never really seen a Chyc in person, but would appreciate if someone who is familiar with these bags could tell whether it's the medium or the large. Cheers!


 
looks great to me


----------



## vesna

ruby2shooz said:


> I'm not sure if I posted these correctly...could you let me know so I can redo them in correct format? Thank you


 
great format, sorry I missed it


----------



## vesna

ruby2shooz said:


> Woops I had two I was hoping to get authenticated...sorry.
> 
> Could you also authenticate this?
> 
> Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent RoadyRock - Black Leather W/STUDS
> 
> Listing Number: 140825767512
> 
> Seller: lfriend1985
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9deae58#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Thank you so much.


 

loks like a good seller...please ask for photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number on it, as well as closeup of serial number on the paper tag


----------



## vesna

heyvictoria said:


> Item Name:
> YSL CHYC FLAP BAG IN RARE PEACOCK BLUE TEXTURED LEATHER $1695.00 99c Start
> 
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CHYC...s_Handbags&hash=item257431f6a7#ht_4803wt_1186
> 
> Seller: chiefy_poo
> 
> Item no.: 160863221415
> 
> Please help authenticate this!
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
please see post #6091


----------



## Lilmushy

Hi guys

I recently purchased a YSL bag from eBay but didnt know about this site until today.

I am worried that the bag I bought is not authentic. Accordingly, can one of the YSL experts out there please help me authenticate this bag.

Details of the bag I bought from ebay. I have also attached a pic via a word doc as I am not familiar with posting pics on this forum yet.

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Cabas Chyc Bag [/SIZE]
Listing Number:221098603240
Seller:shopping_spree10

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## StarrMartinez

sylviarr said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I already purchased this bag from a second hand shop and I wanted to see if someone could authenticate it. The outside is ponyhair and cream leather and in the inside is amazingly soft silk.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics and they're in this gallery here, please let me know if you need more pictures or information to authenticate it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ce3mw/all
> 
> If it is authentic does anyone know the model name, retail price, and year? Thank you!!



Ooh! I just wanted to give you a big Yipee cos you really made an amazing find! I know someone who bought a 2.55 at a garage sale for $15. Love a little windfall like this! Celebration!


----------



## StarrMartinez

sylviarr said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I already purchased this bag from a second hand shop and I wanted to see if someone could authenticate it. The outside is ponyhair and cream leather and in the inside is amazingly soft silk.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics and they're in this gallery here, please let me know if you need more pictures or information to authenticate it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ce3mw/all
> 
> If it is authentic does anyone know the model name, retail price, and year? Thank you!!



Oh gee. Sorry I didn't see the second set of close up photos before I sent my congratulations. From the first i thought it was legit. Sorry. Hope I didn't upset you.


----------



## vesna

Lilmushy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently purchased a YSL bag from eBay but didnt know about this site until today.
> 
> I am worried that the bag I bought is not authentic. Accordingly, can one of the YSL experts out there please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Details of the bag I bought from ebay. I have also attached a pic via a word doc as I am not familiar with posting pics on this forum yet.
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Cabas Chyc Bag [/SIZE]
> Listing Number:221098603240
> Seller:shopping_spree10
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help.


 

please post photos (you can do as attachments) of zipper pull and bottom side of zipper head with logo, as well as clear photos of leather tag front and back with clear serial number.....if there is a paper tag we need to see serial number as well


----------



## vesna

StarrMartinez said:


> Oh gee. Sorry I didn't see the second set of close up photos before I sent my congratulations. From the first i thought it was legit. Sorry. Hope I didn't upset you.


 
Hi  *StarrMartinez*, welcome to the forum . 

As for authenticating, it is very tricky, and those who ask ( and we all are on various forums) are reading every post regarding their question with excitement and anxiousness. Let us be careful in posts and not jump to conclusions, especially if those are guesses, however positive is  intention. We often do hours of research on a particular bag - model, serial numbers, hardware, etc etc...before we post any comment. I hope you understand how confussing and frustrating this process is when online auctions are in question.


----------



## Lilmushy

vesna said:


> please post photos (you can do as attachments) of zipper pull and bottom side of zipper head with logo, as well as clear photos of leather tag front and back with clear serial number.....if there is a paper tag we need to see serial number as well



Hi Vesna

Thanks so much for responding.

I am attaching the pictures I took on my phone from the bag I received.

The bag isn't in good condition as the seller folded the bag and squashed it into a prepaid post satchel (which also makes me doubt its authenticity, as normal people wouldn't handle a luxury bag in this manner).

Also, there is no paper tag with the serial number on it. 

The seller reassured me that the bag was authentic before I made an offer and I am hoping I didnt get conned but I cant for the life of me find this cabas bag in the colour or leather that is on the bag I bought.

If you need any other info, please let me know.

Thanks

Tina


----------



## whimsicaldiva

vesna said:


> looks great to me



Thanks a bunch. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate, thank you. 

://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RIVE-GAUCHE-Black-Velvet-Leather-Clutch-Evening-Hand-Bag-/140820223283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&amp;hash=item20c98a1533#ht_22211wt_948

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche black velvet leather clutch evening handbag

Listing number:  140820223283

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/5246lando


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rar...ndbags&amp;hash=item20c97fe7bd#ht_35635wt_948

Item: Vintage Rare Yves Saint Laurent Leather tote bag embossed YSL Kelly bag France

Listing number: 140819556285

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/5246lando

Thank you


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate, thank you:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...Handbags&amp;hash=item3cc9b1ddb4#ht_612wt_732

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rosette Nadja black leather, ECU! 

Item number:  261081914804

Seller:  http://myworld.ebay.com/sweettemptations4u/


----------



## menchie20

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT=100% LEATHER Y MAIL BLACK ZIPPERED CLUTCH WALLET =NEW! W/BOX
Listing Number: 271032076438
Seller: texaststarck
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271032076438
Comments: I also own another Y-Mail wallet in matte black leather and violet print. I noticed differences in the under side of the zipper pull and the embossed logo inside the wallet.

Should the gold print outside the wallet have black spots? Or is this a sign of wear? The item was listed as new without tags. However, the condition of the inside shows a lot of wear already.

More photos are available at https://picasaweb.google.com/106372973121412244153/YSLWallet?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCPSHxJ_Lk_mjlwE&feat=directlink


----------



## vesna

Lilmushy said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Thanks so much for responding.
> 
> I am attaching the pictures I took on my phone from the bag I received.
> 
> The bag isn't in good condition as the seller folded the bag and squashed it into a prepaid post satchel (which also makes me doubt its authenticity, as normal people wouldn't handle a luxury bag in this manner).
> 
> Also, there is no paper tag with the serial number on it.
> 
> The seller reassured me that the bag was authentic before I made an offer and I am hoping I didnt get conned but I cant for the life of me find this cabas bag in the colour or leather that is on the bag I bought.
> 
> If you need any other info, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tina


 
hey Tina, please post clear photos of leather tag front and back and zipper pull front and back as well as zipper head, under-side with the logo..I could not figure out serial number


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate, thank you.
> 
> ://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RIVE-GAUCHE-Black-Velvet-Leather-Clutch-Evening-Hand-Bag-/140820223283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&amp;hash=item20c98a1533#ht_22211wt_948
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche black velvet leather clutch evening handbag
> 
> Listing number: 140820223283
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/5246lando


 

I am not familiar with the bag but YSL details look good


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-YVES-Saint-LAURENT-Leather-Tote-Bag-Embossed-YSL-Kelly-Bag-France-/140819556285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c97fe7bd#ht_35635wt_948
> 
> Item: Vintage Rare Yves Saint Laurent Leather tote bag embossed YSL Kelly bag France
> 
> Listing number: 140819556285
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/5246lando
> 
> Thank you


 
ysl details look good


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate, thank you:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Rosette-Najda-Bag-Black-Leather-EUC-/261081914804?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9b1ddb4#ht_612wt_732
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rosette Nadja black leather, ECU!
> 
> Item number: 261081914804
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/sweettemptations4u/


 
looks authentic


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate, thank you:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-YV...dbags&amp;hash=item3cc8079961#ht_12224wt_1602


Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Rose Black Leather purse bag

Item number: 261053978977

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/waterproofpaper/


----------



## vesna

menchie20 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT=100% LEATHER Y MAIL BLACK ZIPPERED CLUTCH WALLET =NEW! W/BOX
> Listing Number: 271032076438
> Seller: texaststarck
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271032076438
> Comments: I also own another Y-Mail wallet in matte black leather and violet print. I noticed differences in the under side of the zipper pull and the embossed logo inside the wallet.
> 
> Should the gold print outside the wallet have black spots? Or is this a sign of wear? The item was listed as new without tags. However, the condition of the inside shows a lot of wear already.
> 
> More photos are available at https://picasaweb.google.com/106372...authkey=Gv1sRgCPSHxJ_Lk_mjlwE&feat=directlink


 
the wallet is authentic. White spots could be just reflections, grainy leather looks good (I managed to clean some white spots from mine with olive oil, so it would work if those were not reflections but real spots)...it is worn probably, but YSL patent is indestructible and looks always pretty new


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate, thank you:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RIVE-GAUCHE-ROSE-BLACK-LEATHER-Purse-Bag-/261053978977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8079961#ht_12224wt_1602
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Rose Black Leather purse bag
> 
> Item number: 261053978977
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/waterproofpaper/


 
looks authentic


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> ysl details look good



THANK YOU...  For checking on all that I asked about.


----------



## menchie20

vesna said:


> the wallet is authentic. White spots could be just reflections, grainy leather looks good (I managed to clean some white spots from mine with olive oil, so it would work if those were not reflections but real spots)...it is worn probably, but YSL patent is indestructible and looks always pretty new



Thank you for your quick reply!

The white spots seem to be reflections but I am referring to black areas in the gold print of the address. I compared this to the Y-mail wallet on the YSL website and theirs do not have black spots in the gold print at all.


----------



## Lilmushy

vesna said:


> hey Tina, please post clear photos of leather tag front and back and zipper pull front and back as well as zipper head, under-side with the logo..I could not figure out serial number



Hi Vesna

I am attaching pics requested. Please let me know if you need anything else.

In case you cant make out the serial number, it is 279079 527066.

Thanks 

Tina


----------



## mw@

Hey guys,

Item: YVES ST LAURENT YSL LARGE ROADY TOTE HANDBAG PEBBLED BLACK PATENT LEATHER/NICKEL
Listing Number: 190714862601
Seller: walkinauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19071486260...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2977wt_1297
Comments: I'm on the hunt for a YSL Roady. I'm pretty new to YSL - just bought a Chyc. Some of the details look right and others do not. Appreciate any help you can give. Thank you!


----------



## ruby2shooz

vesna said:


> looks good to me , I would like to see paper tag  with serial number on it, but everything else is fine


I just heard back from the seller, she says she doesn't have the paper tag, is that a deal breaker in your opinion?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate, thank you:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=280881159030#ht_500wt_966

Item: YSL Rive Gauche Brown Leather Clutch

Item number: 280881159030

Seller: hlttp://myworld.ebay.com/classic_culture/


Also, in your experience are you familiar with this clutch?


----------



## vesna

menchie20 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!
> 
> The white spots seem to be reflections but I am referring to black areas in the gold print of the address. I compared this to the Y-mail wallet on the YSL website and theirs do not have black spots in the gold print at all.


 
true, I see them, however I have many Y-mail items and there are  black spots on the print here and there, which i did not even notice until I saw these...the gold rubbed off just a bit, but in case of my items it does not show as a flaw ...it definitelly is not a new wallet


----------



## vesna

Lilmushy said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> I am attaching pics requested. Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> In case you cant make out the serial number, it is 279079 527066.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tina


 
I do not think it is a real bag indeed, leather and hardware are fishy...what about the zipper head (which is the thng that connects zipper teeth), please turn it so that you see the bottom side and make a photo of it enlarged and clear. It should be a logo on that surface.


----------



## menchie20

vesna said:


> true, I see them, however I have many Y-mail items and there are  black spots on the print here and there, which i did not even notice until I saw these...the gold rubbed off just a bit, but in case of my items it does not show as a flaw ...it definitelly is not a new wallet



Thank you again for sharing your opinion. I'm glad someone is able to confirm my suspicions. You're a big help!


----------



## vesna

ruby2shooz said:


> I just heard back from the seller, she says she doesn't have the paper tag, is that a deal breaker in your opinion?
> Thank you so much.


 
no, I think it is not, all I  see is good as far as I know


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate, thank you:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280881159030#ht_500wt_966
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Brown Leather Clutch
> 
> Item number: 280881159030
> 
> Seller: hlttp://myworld.ebay.com/classic_culture/
> 
> 
> Also, in your experience are you familiar with this clutch?


 

this is a working link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28088115903...deSIF=1&_nkw=280881159030&LH_PrefLoc=2&_rdc=1

I am not familiar with this bag, sorry


----------



## Lilmushy

vesna said:


> I do not think it is a real bag indeed, leather and hardware are fishy...what about the zipper head (which is the thng that connects zipper teeth), please turn it so that you see the bottom side and make a photo of it enlarged and clear. It should be a logo on that surface.



Thanks Vesna.

I have attached pictures of the zipper head on either side. There is a YSL logo on each zipper head. 

Do you think it is still a fake?

Kind regards

Tina


----------



## vesna

Lilmushy said:


> Thanks Vesna.
> 
> I have attached pictures of the zipper head on either side. There is a YSL logo on each zipper head.
> 
> Do you think it is still a fake?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Tina


 
logo should be sticking up not engraved  into the metal, I see it as engraved on the photo, is that true?


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> this is a working link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28088115903...deSIF=1&_nkw=280881159030&LH_PrefLoc=2&_rdc=1
> 
> I am not familiar with this bag, sorry



Vesna,

Thank you, and apologies if the link I provided was off. Am I allowed to request in the reg forum if we have a member that knows about or collects these older/Tom Ford era bags/clutches? the item description includes that this bag is from Tom Ford's second YSL collection. I requested. And received addtional photos, my request for the interior tag/lable inclusive of serial numbered tag was responded to saying that this piece was produced before serial numbers were used on the bags... does that ring true/correct? Thank you for your time.


----------



## bagasyonista

hi! can you please authenticate this YSL purse sling. i bought this from a friend i would appreciate any help. thanks!


----------



## Lilmushy

vesna said:


> logo should be sticking up not engraved  into the metal, I see it as engraved on the photo, is that true?


Yes you are correct it is engraved in the metal not sticking up.

Thanks so much for your assistance Vesna, I am going to demand a refund and will file compliant with paypal if she doesn't give me one. I'm definitely going to authenticate all bags on purse forum before bidding next time.

Thanks again.

Tina


----------



## vesna

bagasyonista said:


> hi! can you please authenticate this YSL purse sling. i bought this from a friend i would appreciate any help. thanks!


 
please post photo of inner tag front and back with serial number and paper tag with serial number (it is peaking on the left of the bag in the first photo)


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Vesna,
> 
> Thank you, and apologies if the link I provided was off. Am I allowed to request in the reg forum if we have a member that knows about or collects these older/Tom Ford era bags/clutches? the item description includes that this bag is from Tom Ford's second YSL collection. I requested. And received addtional photos, my request for the interior tag/lable inclusive of serial numbered tag was responded to saying that this piece was produced before serial numbers were used on the bags... does that ring true/correct? Thank you for your time.


 
of course, open your thread with that question, it might be that someone would recognize....we had misteries before and it is quite exciting when it is solved..in reference thread we have variety of Tom Ford's YSl bags but all of them younger than this one. Hope we will resolve this soon


----------



## mdfashionista

I didn't think to authenticate this bag before buying it off of Ebay.  I was so excited that I totally bought it on impulse!  Now I think the bag might be fake.  Please help!  I'm so bummed about spending so much on possibly a fake bag!  I realized that the serial number on this particular bag doesn't have a "." between the 2 sets of numbers and that the zippers aren't as "rustic" looking as the other Cabas bags.  Other than those 2 things, I can't see anything else.  Please help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## vesna

mdfashionista said:


> I didn't think to authenticate this bag before buying it off of Ebay. I was so excited that I totally bought it on impulse! Now I think the bag might be fake. Please help! I'm so bummed about spending so much on possibly a fake bag! I realized that the serial number on this particular bag doesn't have a "." between the 2 sets of numbers and that the zippers aren't as "rustic" looking as the other Cabas bags. Other than those 2 things, I can't see anything else. Please help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1288


 

it is a fake leather tag and bag, sorry about that

I searched tPF for seller's name and it torned out bad, with fale Balenciaga, Bottega etc etc

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=27920091


----------



## mdfashionista

vesna said:


> it is a fake leather tag and bag, sorry about that
> 
> I searched tPF for seller's name and it torned out bad, with fale Balenciaga, Bottega etc etc
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=27920091



Thank you sooooo much!!!!!!!  Vesna, you are a gem!


----------



## jaj828

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MALA MALA
Listing Number: 190715565668
Seller: maximum_happiness
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Domain_211&hash=item2c67889664#ht_2299wt_1034
Comments: Hi there, thank you in advance for your help! Would you be able to tell the year this was made maybe? Uber thank you!!!


----------



## jaj828

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE MEDIUM CREAM PATENT LEATHER BAG
Listing Number: 190715563553
Seller: maximum_happiness
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Domain_211&hash=item2c67888e21#ht_2233wt_1034
Comments: Hi again! thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## bagasyonista

Hi vesna! That's the only pics the seller sent me. Just for initial assessment what can you say sis? Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## bagasyonista

Hi everyone! The seller told me that it doesnt have any serial inde the bag only on the paper tag. Is it possible? She bought it fresh from store. Please let me know.thanks.


----------



## bagasyonista

It was bought from a yal outlet store i think in new york


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies! need help with this one - thanks!

Item: White muse 
Seller: gonna123missme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261086062344?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1204

Seller gave me these measurements: 11 x 10 x 5 - it's hard to tell from the pics, but the measurements would suggest medium


----------



## StarrMartinez

bagasyonista said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! The seller told me that it doesnt have any serial inde the bag only on the paper tag. Is it possible? She bought it fresh from store. Please let me know.thanks.



Does the seller just not know where the serial number is?


----------



## bagasyonista

StarrMartinez said:


> Does the seller just not know where the serial number is?



Hi!startmartinez,i dont think so sis because she said that all items they bought from outlet doesnt have serial inside just in the papertag. She said t's an overrun item.


----------



## StarrMartinez

bagasyonista said:
			
		

> Hi!startmartinez,i dont think so sis because she said that all items they bought from outlet doesnt have serial inside just in the papertag. She said t's an overrun item.



That sounds super suspicious to me. To give her the benefit of the doubt, maybe the serial numbers have been removed to prevent resale. I wouldn't but them.


----------



## bagasyonista

It is an overrun item excess from production direct from ysl manufacturing company. The one selling that has a sister inside the company that's the reason why they got the pverrun item that should be supplied in the outlet store. But it has a serial in the paper tag.


----------



## vesna

jaj828 said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MALA MALA
> Listing Number: 190715565668
> Seller: maximum_happiness
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Domain_211&hash=item2c67889664#ht_2299wt_1034
> Comments: Hi there, thank you in advance for your help! Would you be able to tell the year this was made maybe? Uber thank you!!!


 


jaj828 said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL MUSE MEDIUM CREAM PATENT LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number: 190715563553
> Seller: maximum_happiness
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Domain_211&hash=item2c67888e21#ht_2233wt_1034
> Comments: Hi again! thank you in advance for your help!


 

#1 looks authentic, reference library here will have many Tom Ford bags with infor, including Mala Mala

#2 looks authentic, but you will NEVER manage to clean ivory patent from those rose stains along the stitches, that is the downside of white patent


----------



## vesna

bagasyonista said:


> Hi vesna! That's the only pics the seller sent me. Just for initial assessment what can you say sis? Thanks alot for the help.


 


bagasyonista said:


> Hi everyone! The seller told me that it doesnt have any serial inde the bag only on the paper tag. Is it possible? She bought it fresh from store. Please let me know.thanks.


 


bagasyonista said:


> It was bought from a yal outlet store i think in new york


 

that is odd, serial number has to be on the back of a leather tag, I would not buy bag without it


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Hi ladies, I am in a huge mess. I bought the YSL pink tributes off eBay and knew they were fake as soon as they came in. Paypal told me that I had to have them proven fake before I can get a refund. I took them to Saks where I was indeed told they were fake but the saleswoman told me she could not put it in writing due to the fact that they could be sued by their vendor. I don't have the time to go to the YSL store in NYC and need to fax the the paperwork in to Paypal by Monday. Please help! Below is the link to the eBay auction, but I don't know if it will suffice since the auction ended a while ago.

Item: YSL tribute sandal in pink
Listing #: 251115711573
Seller: shigyou
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Below are the instructions Paypal e-mailed me. If you ladies could please give your findings in that format I would be so grateful! I can also e-mail more pictures of the shoes if necessary. 

THANK YOU!

To continue, we need documentation supporting your claim that the item is
not authentic.

Here&#8217;s what you need to do.

1. Obtain a document from an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer,
appraiser, or an organization that is qualified in the area of the item in
question (other than you). This document should contain the following:
&#8226;       Detailed description as to why the item is not authentic (i.e., how the
item differs from an authentic item, how the person evaluating the item
determined that it is not authentic, etc.).
&#8226;       If possible, the document should include a serial number and must be on
letterhead that includes the name, address, and phone number of the
authenticating party so that we can contact them directly, if necessary.

2. Fax the documents to PayPal at (402) 537-5760 (please note this is a
United States phone number, if you are faxing from outside the United
States, you will generally need to dial 00 1 before the number). Please
include a cover sheet with your fax that includes the email address
registered to your PayPal account and the ID number of your claim
(PP-001-949-310-943). That way we can attach the documents to your claim as
quickly as possible.

3. Please provide the URL of the website where your item was purchased or
the URL directly linking to the item that you purchased.

4. We need to receive your fax by August 27, 2012 in order to proceed with
the investigation of your claim. If we don&#8217;t receive your fax by August 27,
2012, your claim will be canceled and no further action will be taken on
our part.


----------



## jaj828

Thank you so much for your help Vesna! So I guess that muse is a no go. Will check out posts about the Mala Mala. 



vesna said:


> #1 looks authentic, reference library here will have many Tom Ford bags with infor, including Mala Mala
> 
> #2 looks authentic, but you will NEVER manage to clean ivory patent from those rose stains along the stitches, that is the downside of white patent


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

I also want to add to my post above that I believe the pictures used in the listing were stolen from another seller. So if additional pictures of the actual shoe are needed, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## vesna

jaj828 said:


> Thank you so much for your help Vesna! So I guess that muse is a no go. Will check out posts about the Mala Mala.


 
I would not go for patent with changed colour, you can search tPF for posts about light patent and permanent staining and change of colour even just kept in a dust bag


----------



## vesna

ANNAlyzethis said:


> Hi ladies, I am in a huge mess. I bought the YSL pink tributes off eBay and knew they were fake as soon as they came in. Paypal told me that I had to have them proven fake before I can get a refund. I took them to Saks where I was indeed told they were fake but the saleswoman told me she could not put it in writing due to the fact that they could be sued by their vendor. I don't have the time to go to the YSL store in NYC and need to fax the the paperwork in to Paypal by Monday. Please help! Below is the link to the eBay auction, but I don't know if it will suffice since the auction ended a while ago.
> 
> Item: YSL tribute sandal in pink
> Listing #: 251115711573
> Seller: shigyou
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Below are the instructions Paypal e-mailed me. If you ladies could please give your findings in that format I would be so grateful! I can also e-mail more pictures of the shoes if necessary.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> To continue, we need documentation supporting your claim that the item is
> not authentic.
> 
> Heres what you need to do.
> 
> 1. Obtain a document from an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer,
> appraiser, or an organization that is qualified in the area of the item in
> question (other than you). This document should contain the following:
>  Detailed description as to why the item is not authentic (i.e., how the
> item differs from an authentic item, how the person evaluating the item
> determined that it is not authentic, etc.).
>  If possible, the document should include a serial number and must be on
> letterhead that includes the name, address, and phone number of the
> authenticating party so that we can contact them directly, if necessary.
> 
> 2. Fax the documents to PayPal at (402) 537-5760 (please note this is a
> United States phone number, if you are faxing from outside the United
> States, you will generally need to dial 00 1 before the number). Please
> include a cover sheet with your fax that includes the email address
> registered to your PayPal account and the ID number of your claim
> (PP-001-949-310-943). That way we can attach the documents to your claim as
> quickly as possible.
> 
> 3. Please provide the URL of the website where your item was purchased or
> the URL directly linking to the item that you purchased.
> 
> 4. We need to receive your fax by August 27, 2012 in order to proceed with
> the investigation of your claim. If we dont receive your fax by August 27,
> 2012, your claim will be canceled and no further action will be taken on
> our part.


 
Hi, I am so sorry you are going through this !!!!

We do not have anyone here who is autheticating shoes, aside from *Dallas* who sometimes drops by . 

Here is what I did and got the case for a Prada bag:

1. saved auction page as PDF because seller can remove pics, do that as soon as you can, and save every photo separately as JPEG

2. find real ones in Saks, even different model, but YSL standard labels and details should be the same, and photograph every feature, especially those which differ from the fake

3. Find the auction from which the photos are stolen

4. Photograph your shoes and show difference with those on sellers photos...if the pics in the auction are not of the shoes you got, you can open PayPal issue of "did not receive the item from the auction"

5. Phone them rather than email, they will drive the case and extend the due date as needed if they talk to you and see the matter. 

I won the case on the basis of the photos I took of the bag I got, and pics from the auction, as well as Prada logo from real Prada bag and Parada logo from the bag I got. No need for third party if you send them all this, and talk to them on the phone. 

(I also used AMEX on my PayPal which is even stronger shield against bad sellers.  )

For bags you can pay Caroldiva and My Poupette for official authentication, but I do not know that for shoes, sorry.

Let us know how it goes. Best luck, Vesna


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Thank you Vesna!


----------



## bagasyonista

Thanks everyone.) i think it's a good choice not to buy it.thanks


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Update on my situation: The YSL store will also not put into writing that the shoes are fake. Is there anyone other than Dallas that can authenticate a pair of YSL tribute sandals? Otherwise I will do what Vesna suggested. TIA!


----------



## jinakyun

Item: LARGE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC in Beige Leather
Listing: 170899658975
Seller: letmax88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca69d8df
Comments: Could you please authenticate this listing? thank you so much!!


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies

I have a funny feeling about this.
Is this the real deal?
Thanks for your help

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc chocolate brown tote handbag bag-RARE
140833625533
simles3175

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## viviennealm

Item:YSL Yves St Laurent MUSE II grey leather and canvas bag 
Listing Number: 150883072677
Seller:clpache  
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15088307...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: hi, please help me check whenever its authentic.. thanks


----------



## mlh223

vesna said:


> looks authentic, tags look OK but photos are more than terrible
> 
> watch out:
> 
> first: the title photo is a stock photo of a larger size (medium) than the one in the posting (which is small)
> 
> second: the seller is re-selling what she bought used (I saw from feedback, which is non-existant as a seller, only as a buyer), see the bag which she bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sSOaibJXB1pqWcJ9EZnnY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Here are more pictures the seller sent if you need them.

Yves Saint Laurent Easy handbag tan pre-owned
261080774243
sipote_kenpachi 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26108533153...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_484wt_1416


----------



## vesna

mlh223 said:


> Here are more pictures the seller sent if you need them.
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Easy handbag tan pre-owned
> 261080774243
> sipote_kenpachi
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26108533153...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_484wt_1416


 
looks authentic, just for assurance ask the seller for clear photo of leather tag back with serial number, so  far all looks good


----------



## vesna

jinakyun said:


> Item: LARGE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC in Beige Leather
> Listing: 170899658975
> Seller: letmax88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca69d8df
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this listing? thank you so much!!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I have a funny feeling about this.
> Is this the real deal?
> Thanks for your help
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc chocolate brown tote handbag bag-RARE
> 140833625533
> simles3175
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

dear Unoma, besides the fact that I think the bag is fake, when you search tPF for sellers name just fake bags come reported by authenticators from Hermes, Mulberry....


----------



## vesna

viviennealm said:


> Item:YSL Yves St Laurent MUSE II grey leather and canvas bag
> Listing Number: 150883072677
> Seller:clpache
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15088307...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> Comments: hi, please help me check whenever its authentic.. thanks


 
seller is missing most important photos: inner leather tag front and its back with serial number, as well as paper tag with serial number on it....also ask the seller for the photo of zipper pull and zipper head underside with logo on it


----------



## viviennealm

vesna said:


> seller is missing most important photos: inner leather tag front and its back with serial number, as well as paper tag with serial number on it....also ask the seller for the photo of zipper pull and zipper head underside with logo on it



Item:YSL Yves St Laurent MUSE II grey leather and canvas bag 
Listing Number: 150883072677
Seller:clpache 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150883072...#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: hi, please help me check whenever its authentic.. thanks 

Hi the seller updated some other pics as u mention.. Pls help me check. thanks
Cheers,


----------



## SamGrier

Item:YSL Taupe Patent Medium EasyListing Number:
Seller:*feistgal*
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261086708466?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Can someone please look at this and advise. My apologies if the link was previously posted, I tried my best to go through the forum and make sure there was not a previous posting on it.


----------



## vesna

SamGrier said:


> Item:YSL Taupe Patent Medium EasyListing Number:
> Seller:*feistgal*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261086708466?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Can someone please look at this and advise. My apologies if the link was previously posted, I tried my best to go through the forum and make sure there was not a previous posting on it.


 
it looks OK, but you will NEVER get it cleaned, please look up in tPF few threads about stained patent and leaking of colour on light patent, it is not possible to clean it, too much money for such visible stains


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> dear Unoma, besides the fact that I think the bag is fake, when you search tPF for sellers name just fake bags come reported by authenticators from Hermes, Mulberry....




Thank you V


----------



## SamGrier

vesna said:


> it looks OK, but you will NEVER get it cleaned, please look up in tPF few threads about stained patent and leaking of colour on light patent, it is not possible to clean it, too much money for such visible stains



Thankyou so much!


----------



## viviennealm

Item:YSL Yves St Laurent MUSE II grey leather and canvas bag 
Listing Number: 150883072677
Seller:clpache 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150883072...#ht_500wt_1219
Comments: hi, please help me check whenever its authentic.. thanks 

Hi the seller updated some other pics as u mention.. Pls help me check. thanks
Cheers,


----------



## vesna

viviennealm said:


> Item:YSL Yves St Laurent MUSE II grey leather and canvas bag
> Listing Number: 150883072677
> Seller:clpache
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150883072...#ht_500wt_1219
> Comments: hi, please help me check whenever its authentic.. thanks
> 
> Hi the seller updated some other pics as u mention.. Pls help me check. thanks
> Cheers,


 
sorry your new link did not work and I assuemd that the listing was removed, I used the link from your first post 

it looks authentic to me, all seems well


----------



## viviennealm

vesna said:


> sorry your new link did not work and I assuemd that the listing was removed, I used the link from your first post
> 
> it looks authentic to me, all seems well


Thanks Vesna..


----------



## hanana

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER-NEW WITH TAGS
Seller:historic_collectibles  
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/23083495781...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1105
Comments: I have requested a photo of the back of the tag but was wondering if it looked OK so far.  Thank you!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BLACK LEATHER SHOULDER BOW BAG-MINT

Item number: 160868921619

Seller: cynthiasclosets

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257488f113

Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## lilgrain

Dear experts, please help me w/ this muse 2, TIA

Item: YSL Mini Muse 2 in Black
Item number: 170901891685
Seller: dykim6750
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca8bea65


----------



## Annata Italia

Hi everyone,

My first post here so go easy on me!

I'm after some YSL scarf advice... Bought this one at a market last week and wanted to check on authenticity before I sell it. If it is real, any indication of age for it?

Pretty convinced it's silk, the edges look hand finished - rolled and stitched. There are no other labels apart from the printed YSL logo. Apologies for the poor pictures, got sand in my camera lens last week so relying on my phone!
Thanks in advance!
Julie


----------



## Annata Italia

The link isn't working on my browser, will try again...


----------



## vesna

hanana said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER-NEW WITH TAGS
> Seller:historic_collectibles
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/23083495781...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1105
> Comments: I have requested a photo of the back of the tag but was wondering if it looked OK so far. Thank you!


 
id does, just serial number and underside of zipper head would be good to see with the logo


----------



## vesna

lilgrain said:


> Dear experts, please help me w/ this muse 2, TIA
> 
> Item: YSL Mini Muse 2 in Black
> Item number: 170901891685
> Seller: dykim6750
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca8bea65


 
is it me or back of leather tag has an inverted digit "3" ? Strange...I would ask for a photo of underside of zipper head to see the logo


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BLACK LEATHER SHOULDER BOW BAG-MINT
> 
> Item number: 160868921619
> 
> Seller: cynthiasclosets
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257488f113
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you


 
it is authentic and so cute, did you win?


----------



## hanana

vesna said:
			
		

> id does, just serial number and underside of zipper head would be good to see with the logo



Thank you so much vesna.  I'll post again after I get those photos.


----------



## pinkpixie91

Hi, please help me authenticate this. 
Item: YSL Muse 
Listing Number: 300768668225
Seller: lethriftretail
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300768668225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_842
Comments: I've asked her to send photos of the back of the leather tag with the security number. She told me the bag was purchased in Nov of 2008. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> it is authentic and so cute, did you win?


 
Thanks for checking it out. 

It was too cute..... Nope. I saw this too late and was in transit - therefore did not get to sit on it at the end. Missed out for sure.


----------



## vesna

pinkpixie91 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this.
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 300768668225
> Seller: lethriftretail
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300768668225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_842
> Comments: I've asked her to send photos of the back of the leather tag with the security number. She told me the bag was purchased in Nov of 2008.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


 
Hi, I have few red flags  about this bag, I do not believe it is authentic. I would like second oppinion, *Bubbleoba* will see this post.


----------



## bubbleloba

pinkpixie91 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this.
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 300768668225
> Seller: lethriftretail
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300768668225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_842
> Comments: I've asked her to send photos of the back of the leather tag with the security number. She told me the bag was purchased in Nov of 2008.
> 
> Thank you for your help.





vesna said:


> Hi, I have few red flags  about this bag, I do not believe it is authentic. I would like second oppinion, *Bubbleoba* will see this post.



I would stay away from this bag. There are a few red flags that I saw from the photos as well...


----------



## secretfriizee

Hi everyone !
My first post here ! 
Please help me authenticate this :

Item: YSL Trench Coat
Listing Number: 200672890617
Seller: mn_dutch
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200672890617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: Thank you so much ! You are such generous person !
I'm French so excuse me if I didn't speak very well 
Have a good night !


----------



## pinkpixie91

bubbleloba said:


> I would stay away from this bag. There are a few red flags that I saw from the photos as well...



Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## rueterral

Hi, could you help me autentificate this bag, please? thank you

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Muse-Yves-Sa...pour_femmes&hash=item53ee8cb70d#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## justifiedsins

This seems to be from a fellow TPFer but want to double check it's authenticity...


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BN-100-AUTHENTIC-YSL-OVERSIZED-MUSE-DEEP-CHOCOLATE-tpf-/71133011


----------



## Quriouss

Item: YSL Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 130756130116
Seller: rossross1976
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130756130116?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Comments: bag looks genuine enough as there are plenty of pictures however if someone could confirm this either way it would be very much appreciated.

thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

justifiedsins said:


> This seems to be from a fellow TPFer but want to double check it's authenticity...
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BN-100-AUTHENTIC-YSL-OVERSIZED-MUSE-DEEP-CHOCOLATE-tpf-/71133011



Authentic


----------



## vesna

rueterral said:


> Hi, could you help me autentificate this bag, please? thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Muse-Yves-Sa...pour_femmes&hash=item53ee8cb70d#ht_500wt_1219


 
please ask the seller for te photo of the key or keys and underside of zipper head


----------



## vesna

Quriouss said:


> Item: YSL Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 130756130116
> Seller: rossross1976
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130756130116?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> Comments: bag looks genuine enough as there are plenty of pictures however if someone could confirm this either way it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> thank you


 it does look fine to me too, I am not familiar with this bag, but details look fine


----------



## Brownskin0413

Ladies, please help authenticate.  I'm trying to buy this item for a wedding reception this weekend and would like to make sure before I place a bid. Should the inside pocket say 'rive gauche' under yves saint Laurent or not? Any other tips or pics I need to ask for?

Item: YSL belle du jour large patent leather clutch
Listing number: 280954946620
Seller: goje7812
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280954946620&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=90456943240


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Hi ladies, I originally posted on Aug. 22 about YSL tribute sandals. Still have had no luck getting them authenticated anywhere. My friend has posted for me in the glass slipper forum in case someone is able to do it there. I figured I would post the link here one more time in case Dallas stops by. PAGING DALLAS!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-396.html#post22786299


----------



## Mrs.Choe

Hi ladies, I am on the prowl for a YSL Cabas Chyc, it exceeds my anniversary and have turned to eBay and TPF'ers for help and guidance. Here is a purse I am interested and it ends soon.

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing number: 390463393877
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Y...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae96e9055
Comments: from the looks she does have a high rating and even recommended.


----------



## Mrs.Choe

And here's another one, Sorry!

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing number: 290767951483
Seller: delectable-daisy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-B...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b31ed67b
Comments: She has great ratings but I'm skeptical about ordering outside of US.


----------



## mandabeezy

hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this easy? thank you!

item: YSL Easy Bag
Listing number:251141066900
Seller:boutiquelunique
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Easy-Bag-/251141066900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a792c9094#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## vesna

Mrs.Choe said:


> Hi ladies, I am on the prowl for a YSL Cabas Chyc, it exceeds my anniversary and have turned to eBay and TPF'ers for help and guidance. Here is a purse I am interested and it ends soon.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing number: 390463393877
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Y...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae96e9055
> Comments: from the looks she does have a high rating and even recommended.


 

absolutelly best seller online you can find, Erica sells authentic bags, if you search the name of the seller on tPF, you see amazing feedback


----------



## vesna

Mrs.Choe said:


> And here's another one, Sorry!
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing number: 290767951483
> Seller: delectable-daisy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-B...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b31ed67b
> Comments: She has great ratings but I'm skeptical about ordering outside of US.


 
ask the seller for closup of the back of inner leather tag and paper tag, both with serial number


----------



## vesna

mandabeezy said:


> hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this easy? thank you!
> 
> item: YSL Easy Bag
> Listing number:251141066900
> Seller:boutiquelunique
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Easy-Ba...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a792c9094#ht_500wt_1156


 

looks good


----------



## M.B.J

Item: YSL mini cabas chyc 
Listing Number:
Seller: railso.com
Link:http://www.railso.com/women/bags/totes/ysl-cabas-chyc-mini-dove-beige-degrade-lizard-top-handle-bag#
Comments:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

deleted post


----------



## Lajokuitson

Not available In bonanza


----------



## Mummyofthree

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag
Listing Number: 160876084716
Seller: *melanienash21*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160876084716&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1123
 Comments: Thank you!


----------



## vesna

M.B.J said:


> Item: YSL mini cabas chyc
> Listing Number:
> Seller: railso.com
> Link:http://www.railso.com/women/bags/totes/ysl-cabas-chyc-mini-dove-beige-degrade-lizard-top-handle-bag#
> Comments:


 
reputable seller


----------



## vesna

Mummyofthree said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Handbag
> Listing Number: 160876084716
> Seller: *melanienash21*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160876084716&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1123
> Comments: Thank you!


 
looks good to me


----------



## Mummyofthree




----------



## candiholics

Hi ladies, I am considering buying this muse oversize, and the seller sent me the following photos. Please let me know if its authentic. Thank you in advance!

Item: YSL muse oversize
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: Not sure why the photo doesn't work.


----------



## bubbleloba

candiholics said:


> Hi ladies, I am considering buying this muse oversize, and the seller sent me the following photos. Please let me know if its authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL muse oversize
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: Not sure why the photo doesn't work.



Looks good. I would ask for a photo of the key and close up of the lock (side) just to make sure. But all of the photos so far looks like of an authentic OS muse.


----------



## candiholics

Thank you.  I will ask for that. I guess my concern was that I know  nothing about ysl serial number, and it happens to be exactly the same with the fake one I saw online, while googling how to look at the serial number.


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Item:YSL 279079 BUB0G Medium HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number:b22983866
Seller:jinalaw
Link:http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b22983866?




















Comments: asking for the back of the tag but how is it looking so far?? thanks everyone


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, please help me w/ this wallet plz........ TIA
item: YSL large Chyc wallet in midnight blue Yves Saint Laurent Authentic
listing number: 320978643539
seller: seanhome2003
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320978643539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks again~~~~


----------



## unoma

Pls ladies help

For Sale: Authentic YSL Mini Cabas Chyc Poppy Red
Listing Number: private seller
Seller: Luxury Indulgence Delights

Link:  http://luxuryindulgencedelights.blogspot.de/2012/08/for-sale-authentic-ysl-mini-cabas-chyc.html?m=1

I really need that bag


----------



## ShaneF

Hi Ladies,
 Can you please assist me with authenticating this bag
Item: YSL large Chyc Cabas
TIA


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

yoyoyoyaha said:
			
		

> Item:YSL 279079 BUB0G Medium HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number:b22983866
> Seller:jinalaw
> Link:http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b22983866?
> 
> Comments: asking for the back of the tag but how is it looking so far?? thanks everyone








Back of the tag! Thanks


----------



## unoma

yoyoyoyaha said:


> View attachment 1866588
> 
> 
> Back of the tag! Thanks



Hello
Did you buy this bag from this seller?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

unoma said:
			
		

> Hello
> Did you buy this bag from this seller?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hello, no its not from this seller, can I ask why? Mine is black


----------



## unoma

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hello, no its not from this seller, can I ask why? Mine is black



So sorry i meant to write to SHANEF and not you


----------



## unoma

ShaneF said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please assist me with authenticating this bag
> Item: YSL large Chyc Cabas
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866553




Hello
Did you buy this bag from this seller?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## ShaneF

unoma said:
			
		

> Hello
> Did you buy this bag from this seller?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140833625533...84.m1423.l2649



Nope my seller is in the states not the UK. Why?


----------



## unoma

ShaneF said:


> Nope my seller is in the states not the UK. Why?


Because the one i posted is Fake.
Since it is not the same seller/bag, please wait for the lovely ladies to reply you.
Good luck


----------



## yazz1834

Can you please authenticate?! 

Item: ysl cabas chyc brown large
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221120361049&index=0&nav=WON&nid=46203141283&trxId=0
Item #:	221120361049


Thanks


----------



## aceofspades

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche YSL Black Charlotte Pumps Shoes Wood Heels 36.5
Listing Number: 190724786268
Seller: julihu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190724786268?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1054


I've never posted in the YSL thread before, please help me authenticate these shoes


----------



## unoma

unoma said:


> Pls ladies help
> 
> For Sale: Authentic YSL Mini Cabas Chyc Poppy Red
> Listing Number: private seller
> Seller: Luxury Indulgence Delights
> 
> Link:  http://luxuryindulgencedelights.blogspot.de/2012/08/for-sale-authentic-ysl-mini-cabas-chyc.html?m=1
> 
> I really need that bag



Pls ladies forget us not


----------



## StarrMartinez

unoma said:
			
		

> Pls ladies forget us not



Bit confused. What does this mean?


----------



## unoma

Pls ladies this is a private sale.
Please help asap.
Thank you


----------



## vesna

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item:YSL 279079 BUB0G Medium HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number:b22983866
> Seller:jinalaw
> Link:http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b22983866?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: asking for the back of the tag but how is it looking so far?? thanks everyone


 
looks OK to me, but I would not say anything without serial number on leather tag and underside of zipper head


----------



## vesna

lilgrain said:


> dear experts, please help me w/ this wallet plz........ TIA
> item: YSL large Chyc wallet in midnight blue Yves Saint Laurent Authentic
> listing number: 320978643539
> seller: seanhome2003
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320978643539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks again~~~~


 
looks good in my opinion, but I do not know much about this wallet, I would like someone who has it to confirm


----------



## vesna

ShaneF said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please assist me with authenticating this bag
> Item: YSL large Chyc Cabas
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866553


 

this is a fake bag , sorry


----------



## vesna

yoyoyoyaha said:


> View attachment 1866588
> 
> 
> Back of the tag! Thanks


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

yazz1834 said:


> Can you please authenticate?!
> 
> Item: ysl cabas chyc brown large
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221120361049&index=0&nav=WON&nid=46203141283&trxId=0
> Item #:    221120361049
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I get that listing is removed


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Pls ladies forget us not


 
looks good to me, watch out, it is a mini


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Pls ladies this is a private sale.
> Please help asap.
> Thank you


 
looks good but ask fpr paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

StarrMartinez said:


> Bit confused. What does this mean?


 

oh, it is for me and Bubbleoba, because I was absent for a week (first week of school  - hectic times) and Unoma had few postings no one responded to, sooorrrryyyy


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> looks good but ask fpr paper tag with serial number



Thank you so much V,
It is a private sale and the seller do not have any papers.
Only the bag and dustbag.
Please is it safe to buy it 

Really disappointed about the red cabas. I thought it was medium


----------



## vielspas

Hi there - Could someone please authenticate this medium YSL Easy bag? I don't know the year it was purchased, as it did not come with cards or a dustbag. It was authenticated by the Vestiaire Collective (France), but I wanted to be sure. Thanks so very much for your help in advance! Serial number: 186877 002404.


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Thank you so much V,
> It is a private sale and the seller do not have any papers.
> Only the bag and dustbag.
> Please is it safe to buy it
> 
> Really disappointed about the red cabas. I thought it was medium


 
I don't know to be honest, details look OK, but dustbag is not a YSL dustbag. I would be a bit worried with private sale if you have no cover in case something is not right.


----------



## vesna

vielspas said:


> Hi there - Could someone please authenticate this medium YSL Easy bag? I don't know the year it was purchased, as it did not come with cards or a dustbag. It was authenticated by the Vestiaire Collective (France), but I wanted to be sure. Thanks so very much for your help in advance! Serial number: 186877 002404.


 
Too many details are wrong. I do not think this is an authentic easy, sorry.


----------



## vielspas

vesna said:


> Too many details are wrong. I do not think this is an authentic easy, sorry.



Thank you so, so much. I already purchased this handbag from Vestiaire Collective and I'm furious! I cannot believe that this is their idea of "quality control". At least I used Paypal and a credit card, so I'll be able to dispute the purchase... 

Vesna, if possible, could you please PM me with concrete details that are off about the bag? I want to be sure I have all of the documentation I can to get my money back!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi, Please authenticate - I tried searching this thread first to see if it had already been requested. As always thank you:

Item:  YSL MOMBASA HORN BAG

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/greatstuffworks/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251146929421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Item number:  251146929421

Additional photos I had requested show the under side of the interior label/tag - it is on my phone and I do not know how to copy it to here. The number is ......  116055 (dot) 205011, and underneath the serial number states 'made in italy' (lower case). The label/tag looks to be a light color, as it is in the photos on the listing.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Another for authentication, please:

Item: YSL AUTHENTIC BLACK PATENT LEATHER BELLE DU JOUR HANDBAG PURSE TRAVEL ORGANIZER 

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/mamakitteh1/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221122598375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item number: 221122598375

Thank you


----------



## vanfall

hi can you please help with this

Item: &#9829;YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Bag Caramel Light Brown&#9829;

Item number: 330792934122

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...entaschen&hash=item4d04cb9aea#ht_22494wt_1189


TIA


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please disregard my request on the Mombasa horn bag. Thank you.


----------



## appletona

Item: Yves Saint Lauren Roady hobo
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Bluefly
Comments:Hi ladies, I recently bought this from Bluefly, can you please authenticate?

TIA


----------



## sunnystyleup

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Red
Comments: I purchased this from a friend and just wanted to absolutely make sure it was authentic.  Thank you!


----------



## amandacarter

appletona said:


> Item: Yves Saint Lauren Roady hobo
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Bluefly
> Comments:Hi ladies, I recently bought this from Bluefly, can you please authenticate?
> 
> TIA



looks like authentic.


----------



## amandacarter

sunnystyleup said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Red
> Comments: I purchased this from a friend and just wanted to absolutely make sure it was authentic.  Thank you!
> 
> i have cabas chyc and looks exactly like mine. i bought it from boutique.


----------



## amandacarter

vielspas said:


> Hi there - Could someone please authenticate this medium YSL Easy bag? I don't know the year it was purchased, as it did not come with cards or a dustbag. It was authenticated by the Vestiaire Collective (France), but I wanted to be sure. Thanks so very much for your help in advance! Serial number: 186877 002404.



to me, leather is so much different. i have easy and it is not that leather. also label seems wrong too


----------



## sunnystyleup

amandacarter said:


> sunnystyleup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Red
> Comments: I purchased this from a friend and just wanted to absolutely make sure it was authentic.  Thank you!
> 
> i have cabas chyc and looks exactly like mine. i bought it from boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! That makes me really happy!
Click to expand...


----------



## bubbleloba

sunnystyleup said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Red
> Comments: I purchased this from a friend and just wanted to absolutely make sure it was authentic.  Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## sunnystyleup

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much!  Now it's time for me to enjoy my gorgeous new bag


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi, Please authenticate - I tried searching this thread first to see if it had already been requested. As always thank you:
> 
> Item: YSL MOMBASA HORN BAG
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/greatstuffworks/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251146929421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Item number: 251146929421
> 
> Additional photos I had requested show the under side of the interior label/tag - it is on my phone and I do not know how to copy it to here. The number is ...... 116055 (dot) 205011, and underneath the serial number states 'made in italy' (lower case). The label/tag looks to be a light color, as it is in the photos on the listing.


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Another for authentication, please:
> 
> Item: YSL AUTHENTIC BLACK PATENT LEATHER BELLE DU JOUR HANDBAG PURSE TRAVEL ORGANIZER
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/mamakitteh1/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221122598375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item number: 221122598375
> 
> Thank you


 
looks authentic, great item by the way


----------



## vesna

vanfall said:


> hi can you please help with this
> 
> Item: &#9829;YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Bag Caramel Light Brown&#9829;
> 
> Item number: 330792934122
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...entaschen&hash=item4d04cb9aea#ht_22494wt_1189
> 
> 
> TIA


 
looks good so far, ask seller for underside of zipper head to see logo and zipper pulls as well

this bag was sold already for 400 euro in august...what happend and is relisted?


----------



## vesna

appletona said:


> Item: Yves Saint Lauren Roady hobo
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Bluefly
> Comments:Hi ladies, I recently bought this from Bluefly, can you please authenticate?
> 
> TIA


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

sunnystyleup said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Red
> Comments: I purchased this from a friend and just wanted to absolutely make sure it was authentic. Thank you!


 

great


----------



## vanfall

vesna said:


> looks good so far, ask seller for underside of zipper head to see logo and zipper pulls as well
> 
> this bag was sold already for 400 euro in august...what happend and is relisted?


 
i didnt know it was sold before? how did u check it? i guess it's relisted? thanks!!


----------



## sunnystyleup

vesna said:


> great



Thank you, vesna!


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> I don't know to be honest, details look OK, but dustbag is not a YSL dustbag. I would be a bit worried with private sale if you have no cover in case something is not right.




Hello V,

Please kindly take a look at this bag.
It is a private sale and i have it at home with me but havent paid cos i want to be sure it is authentic.
Please please please i would appreciate a quick reply

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## vesna

vanfall said:


> i didnt know it was sold before? how did u check it? i guess it's relisted? thanks!!


 
Hi I went to feedback of the seller and saw it there  as the last bag sold (first from the top) in feedback

http://feedback.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hello V,
> 
> Please kindly take a look at this bag.
> It is a private sale and i have it at home with me but havent paid cos i want to be sure it is authentic.
> Please please please i would appreciate a quick reply
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


 
pics are so small, they look OK to me, but I could not see details well...what is the logo under the zipper head?


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> pics are so small, they look OK to me, but I could not see details well...what is the logo under the zipper head?



Hello Vesna,

Thanks very much.
The logo under the ziper head is ysl.
But i have included more photos.
Please kindly have a lot 

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## vesna

unoma said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Thanks very much.
> The logo under the ziper head is ysl.
> But i have included more photos.
> Please kindly have a lot
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


 
as far as I see, there are no red flags, all looks well


----------



## unoma

vesna said:


> as far as I see, there are no red flags, all looks well




thank you


----------



## vesna

vanfall said:


> hi can you please help with this
> 
> Item: &#9829;YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Bag Caramel Light Brown&#9829;
> 
> Item number: 330792934122
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...entaschen&hash=item4d04cb9aea#ht_22494wt_1189
> 
> 
> TIA



another comment on this bag

please do another check which is safer and better than ebay  feedback. Go in tPF to search and enter the sellers name, you will see  some good bags authenticated and some fakes. I am always worried if the  seller consistently sells high brands cheap and has a great 100% ebay  feedback because I have got Prada from one of those and it was fake. tPF  search gave me a fake Balenciaga from this seller

look at this page and posting about their bag

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-678449-238.html#post19383039


----------



## Ceeyahd

Thank you for checking it out for me.   



vesna said:


> looks authentic, great item by the way


----------



## appletona

vesna said:


> authentic





amandacarter said:


> looks like authentic.




Thank you ladies =)


----------



## bemusedmuse

Hi all,

I've been a silent reader for years, but now I really need some help authenticating this YSL Mini Cabas Chyc I purchased from Al Duca D'aosta.

I noticed that other cabas chyc bags will have YSL logo embossed at the back of the Y clasp.
This isn't the case for me  I just want to clarify if this is the case for mini chyc, because the bag looks authentic except for this one thing. And Al Duca D'aosta is a reputable seller.

Here are pictures of the clasp:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











And here is a direct link to the item:

http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2028854018

Will appreciate any help and suggestion.
Thank you!


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies! can you please help with this one? 

item: YSL black shoulder bag (year unknown)
seller: vintage.luv
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-Y...027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d06a63

thanks in advance!


----------



## bemusedmuse

bemusedmuse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a silent reader for years, but now I really need some help authenticating this YSL Mini Cabas Chyc I purchased from Al Duca D'aosta.
> 
> I noticed that other cabas chyc bags will have YSL logo embossed at the back of the Y clasp.
> This isn't the case for me  I just want to clarify if this is the case for mini chyc, because the bag looks authentic except for this one thing. And Al Duca D'aosta is a reputable seller.
> 
> Here are pictures of the clasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a direct link to the item:
> 
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2028854018
> 
> Will appreciate any help and suggestion.
> Thank you!



Hi ladies,

Have confirmed that there's no engraving behind the clasp of mini chyc. Al duca d'aosta even offered to send me the delivery note from YSL Maison. Very happy with their customer service!


----------



## dioraddict15

Item:
YSL Easy tote large black pebbled leather bag
Listing Number:140849038187
Seller:simles3175
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140849038187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: HI there, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from eBay. I will attach additional pics from my iphone shortly and will quote this request. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:
			
		

> Item:
> YSL Easy tote large black pebbled leather bag
> Listing Number:140849038187
> Seller:simles3175
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140849038187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: HI there, please can you authenticate this bag that I purchased from eBay. I will attach additional pics from my iphone shortly and will quote this request. Many thanks in advance.



Extra photos attached. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

bemusedmuse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have confirmed that there's no engraving behind the clasp of mini chyc. Al duca d'aosta even offered to send me the delivery note from YSL Maison. Very happy with their customer service!



phew, I was looking and looking for the info..great


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Extra photos attached. Thank you.



I am so sorry, this is  a fake easy. Besides the fact that I think the bag is fake, when you search tPF for sellers name just fake bags come reported by authenticators from Hermes, Mulberry....

we had it before with another tPF-er and fake YSL cabas. Also another tPF-er just bought fake easy, the same as yours and I PMd her photos of details which are different on my authentic black pebbled, for opening the case. See post 6244 and responses to it.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> I am so sorry, this is  a fake easy. Besides the fact that I think the bag is fake, when you search tPF for sellers name just fake bags come reported by authenticators from Hermes, Mulberry....
> 
> we had it before with another tPF-er and fake YSL cabas. Also another tPF-er just bought fake easy, the same as yours and I PMd her photos of details which are different on my authentic black pebbled, for opening the case. See post 6244 and responses to it.



Wow I'm so shocked - just goes to show even a bag collector like me can still be scammed! I wondered why the photos weren't available of the inside tag and no dust bag. The lettering on the inside leather tag seemed a little blurred unlike my YSL downtown and Muse bags. I can't believe how good the fakes are these days. I've just emailed the seller for a refund and hope I get my money back. 

Thanks for your help Vesna. x


----------



## getman

Hi ladies

I am in love with the YSL downtown bag and found this one - would you please please help me authenticate? I HATE fakes

Its from a danish auction site - so its a bit hard to follow the posting guidelines, but I have tried anyway:

Item: YSL Downtown bag
Listing Number:
Seller:Exchangelre 
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...rt_gallery&search=yves+saint+laurent&status=1

Comments: Hope to hear from you soon - thank you so so much in advance!!


----------



## bubbleloba

getman said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am in love with the YSL downtown bag and found this one - would you please please help me authenticate? I HATE fakes
> 
> Its from a danish auction site - so its a bit hard to follow the posting guidelines, but I have tried anyway:
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller:Exchangelre
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...rt_gallery&search=yves+saint+laurent&status=1
> 
> Comments: Hope to hear from you soon - thank you so so much in advance!!



The bag itself looks OK, but the paper tag that comes with it is not for a downtown. You may want to check with the seller about this. Also, please ask for a photo of the interior of the bag.


----------



## getman

Ok- thanks so much- l'll request a picture and ask about the tag


----------



## Allkin

Item: YSL MULTICOLOURED SILK SCARF 50" X 16" 
Listing Number: 300767053907
Seller: ogbaru
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300767053907&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
Comments: Can someone please help me authenticate? I asked the seller if this was a replica they said it's 100% authentic. But i'm still a little skeptical, it's a new with tags scarf for such a low price... TIA!


----------



## kpha006

Could someone please authenticate this for me?
Item: New 100% Authentic YSL Black Cabas Chyc Bag (medium)
Item No : 221126897958
Seller : dubai222333
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126897958?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Wow I'm so shocked - just goes to show even a bag collector like me can still be scammed! I wondered why the photos weren't available of the inside tag and no dust bag. The lettering on the inside leather tag seemed a little blurred unlike my YSL downtown and Muse bags. I can't believe how good the fakes are these days. I've just emailed the seller for a refund and hope I get my money back.
> 
> Thanks for your help Vesna. x



I hope all goes well with this. let me know if you need any help. 

As for bag collectors being scammed, I had troubles with 2 Prada bags, girls on Prada forum helped me a lot. They also gave me a helpful advice (I was scammed by a seller with 1000+ positive 100% feedback...they told me to always first look up the seller's ID on tPF search and see what various authenticators of various brands commented, and well since then, I use that instead of ebay feedback


----------



## vesna

kpha006 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> Item: New 100% Authentic YSL Black Cabas Chyc Bag (medium)
> Item No : 221126897958
> Seller : dubai222333
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126897958?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



I can see very little on these small photos...closeup photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number would be needed, as well as paper tag with serial number on it. I would like to see under side of zipper head and closeup of zipper pulls. cheers, V


----------



## bemusedmuse

vesna said:


> phew, I was looking and looking for the info..great



Thanks for that Vesna! I was doing the same thing scouring the web looking for any info. In the end I found pictures of mini chyc from NAP showing clasp with no logo and a couple of lovely ladies confirmed that theirs have no logo as well. Plus Al duca d'aosta has been fantastic with their customer service. All is good.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> I hope all goes well with this. let me know if you need any help.
> 
> As for bag collectors being scammed, I had troubles with 2 Prada bags, girls on Prada forum helped me a lot. They also gave me a helpful advice (I was scammed by a seller with 1000+ positive 100% feedback...they told me to always first look up the seller's ID on tPF search and see what various authenticators of various brands commented, and well since then, I use that instead of ebay feedback


 
Thanks Vesna. The seller has agreed to refund fully including return postage so fingers crossed it will be ok, but she's insisting it's authentic and that her husband purchased it for her.


----------



## getman

bubbleloba said:


> The bag itself looks OK, but the paper tag that comes with it is not for a downtown. You may want to check with the seller about this. Also, please ask for a photo of the interior of the bag.


 
Hi there

I received these pictures from the seller - what do you think, is the bag OK? I look forwarded to hearing your opinion!!


----------



## bubbleloba

getman said:


> Hi there
> 
> I received these pictures from the seller - what do you think, is the bag OK? I look forwarded to hearing your opinion!!



Authentic!


----------



## getman

bubbleloba said:


> authentic!


 

super super super - thanks:d


----------



## diormilk

Hihi, could anyone identify if this is authentic seller?

http://luxuryindulgencedelights.blogspot.de/2012/08/for-sale-authentic-ysl-mini-cabas-chyc.html?m=1

any buyers bought the YSL from them??


----------



## hildegardis01

Hi guys, one of my friends in social community that I join in is listing her YSL Cabas Chyc - I want to buy it as blue is the one that I look for

It is a private listing, therefore I do not have any links 

Here all the photos that she gave me, Please give comment if I need to have another bigger photo

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## bubbleloba

hildegardis01 said:


> Hi guys, one of my friends in social community that I join in is listing her YSL Cabas Chyc - I want to buy it as blue is the one that I look for
> 
> It is a private listing, therefore I do not have any links
> 
> Here all the photos that she gave me, Please give comment if I need to have another bigger photo
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Fake!


----------



## hildegardis01

bubbleloba said:


> Fake!




hi dear bubbleloba, thank you for telling me

if you don/t mind, could you explain more why is it fake? since i am not an expert in this


----------



## unoma

hildegardis01 said:


> hi dear bubbleloba, thank you for telling me
> 
> if you don/t mind, could you explain more why is it fake? since i am not an expert in this



Because it is a public forum, it can not be discuss.
Sorry but your bag is fake


----------



## hildegardis01

unoma said:


> Because it is a public forum, it can not be discuss.
> Sorry but your bag is fake



Sure, thank you so much for  the help guys

sorry I am new here, not really familiar with the rules :wondering


----------



## floodette

hello all,

would you pls help me with this wristlet wallet? i searched the seller's name in tpf and usually she is ok, but the is always the first time....


Could someone please authenticate this for me?
Item: New 100% Authentic YSL Black Cabas Chyc Bag (medium)
Item No : 350594730493
Seller : silverfreak
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...T-/350594730493?pt=Wallet&hash=item51a11309fd


also, would you pls tell me the proper name of this and the year of production? i would love to buy a new one as well to accompany this.
Thank you so much!


----------



## lattelover

Hi everyone!  Could I have some help with authenticating this YSL downtown bag? I haven't seen it in this color/leather style before. Any help is much appreciated!

Item: Authentic YSL Downtown Tote
Listing Number: 160889169484
Seller: ellen0223
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889169484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## lzl25

Item: YSL CHYC CLUTCH in Light Pink - Large
Listing Number:
Seller: 
Link: www.reebonz.com
Comments: I just received this today. I've heard mixed reviews about Reebonz and their items. I was just wondering if this is authentic? I haven't really seen this clutch much in this color online either. The inside lining is a dark pink/purple-ish satin material with 'Yves Saint Laurent' in gold.











Thank you so much!!


----------



## bubbleloba

lattelover said:


> Hi everyone!  Could I have some help with authenticating this YSL downtown bag? I haven't seen it in this color/leather style before. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Downtown Tote
> Listing Number: 160889169484
> Seller: ellen0223
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889169484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

floodette said:


> hello all,
> 
> would you pls help me with this wristlet wallet? i searched the seller's name in tpf and usually she is ok, but the is always the first time....
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> Item: New 100% Authentic YSL Black Cabas Chyc Bag (medium)
> Item No : 350594730493
> Seller : silverfreak
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...T-/350594730493?pt=Wallet&hash=item51a11309fd
> 
> 
> also, would you pls tell me the proper name of this and the year of production? i would love to buy a new one as well to accompany this.
> Thank you so much!



I don't know if it's authentic, but it's from the muse line if it helps.


----------



## lattelover

Oh that's what I was hoping to hear! Thank you! 




bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.


----------



## floodette

bubbleloba said:


> I don't know if it's authentic.



thanks, dear. actually am a bit worried as i cant find other pic of this model anywhere!

hmmmm, whattodo whattodo whattodo.....


----------



## bubbleloba

floodette said:


> thanks, dear. actually am a bit worried as i cant find other pic of this model anywhere!
> 
> hmmmm, whattodo whattodo whattodo.....



My suggestion would be... when in doubt, don't bid/buy. I've seen the muse wallet but not this style before.


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this pls.

Item: NWB Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle De Jour' Flap Clutch Purse Large
Seller: littlemon
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWB...elle-De-Jour-Flap-Clutch-Purse-Large/91249903


----------



## floodette

bubbleloba said:


> My suggestion would be... when in doubt, don't bid/buy. I've seen the muse wallet but not this style before.



oh no! i buy through forwarder as my location is quite remote. and the forwarder has already concluded the sale, as i give her the greenlight while i was googling for another pics of it on web! usually she is not as swift as this.

arf......


----------



## bubbleloba

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please authenticate this pls.
> 
> Item: NWB Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle De Jour' Flap Clutch Purse Large
> Seller: littlemon
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWB...elle-De-Jour-Flap-Clutch-Purse-Large/91249903



Authentic


----------



## gwentan

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic




Thanks


----------



## vesna

lzl25 said:


> Item: YSL CHYC CLUTCH in Light Pink - Large
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com
> Comments: I just received this today. I've heard mixed reviews about Reebonz and their items. I was just wondering if this is authentic? I haven't really seen this clutch much in this color online either. The inside lining is a dark pink/purple-ish satin material with 'Yves Saint Laurent' in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
seems authentic to me


----------



## ima_delr

Hi experts! This is my first time posting in this YSL thread. I hope you could help me autheticate this bag and I hope the photos are enough..

Thank you 

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc in Electric Blue/Cobalt Blue Medium


----------



## floodette

floodette said:


> oh no! i buy through forwarder as my location is quite remote. and the forwarder has already concluded the sale, as i give her the greenlight while i was googling for another pics of it on web! usually she is not as swift as this.
> 
> arf......



just a small update, my forwarder managed to cancel the sales. whew......

thanks a loy, everyone!


----------



## zen1965

Item: Sac à Main YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Medium MUSE Bleu-Gris Cuir bag borsa tasche
Listing Number: 170909782912
Seller: chic-boutiques 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170909782912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Could you please let me know if this authentic. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbleloba

zen1965 said:


> Item: Sac à Main YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Medium MUSE Bleu-Gris Cuir bag borsa tasche
> Listing Number: 170909782912
> Seller: chic-boutiques
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170909782912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Could you please let me know if this authentic. Many thanks in advance.



Looks authentic. You may want to ask the seller if it comes with dustbag and authenticity cards. If it does, ask for a photo of them so we can double confirm authenticity.


----------



## vesna

ima_delr said:


> Hi experts! This is my first time posting in this YSL thread. I hope you could help me autheticate this bag and I hope the photos are enough..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc in Electric Blue/Cobalt Blue Medium


 
Hi and welcome !

please send us photos of inner leather tag front and back clear and  large to see serialn number. Also, bottom zide of zipper head to see the logo. Cheers, vesna


----------



## maya933

please help me to authenticate this 
item=necklace and earring
seller cariglist san francisco
link=http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/jwl/3277696278.html
tia


----------



## gwenangela

This is my sister's gift from her friends during her 26th birthday last month

She prefers chanel to ysl that is why need to authenticate this one before exchange it in trusted online site. Apparently my sister already found the potential buyer, yet she does not want to be judged a fraud. So she is asking my help to help authenticate. That is why I ask a help from you guys since I am not an expert.

Please feel free to give any comments, will be happy to post more photos if needed

thanks heaps


----------



## marthac0530

Item: Yves San Laurent Reversible Tote Metallic Bronze Gold Brown Leather Bag

Listing Number: 271063581108

Seller: stylesourcenyc

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271063581108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: Hi all. Buying my 1st YSL bag so I need your help to authenticate this bag for me.  It does not come with dust bag and tags though.  Do you think this is a good deal?  Hope to hear from you all at the soonest.  TIA!


----------



## Amandarin

Name: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280977930454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller: holidaybless19

number: 280977930454

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280977930454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vivianvibe

Item mini cabas chyc 
# Item #: 14731748
Seller overstock.com 

link http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Mini-Cabas-ChYc-Tote/7252309/product.html

Thank u


----------



## bubbleloba

gwenangela said:


> This is my sister's gift from her friends during her 26th birthday last month
> 
> She prefers chanel to ysl that is why need to authenticate this one before exchange it in trusted online site. Apparently my sister already found the potential buyer, yet she does not want to be judged a fraud. So she is asking my help to help authenticate. That is why I ask a help from you guys since I am not an expert.
> 
> Please feel free to give any comments, will be happy to post more photos if needed
> 
> thanks heaps



Unfortunately, this is a big fake.


----------



## destinyschild

Hi authenticators,

Please help me in authenticating this bag


----------



## marthac0530

Hi All,

Buying my first YSL Bag =)
Need your help to authenticate this YSL Lover bag.

TIA!


----------



## gwenangela

bubbleloba said:


> Unfortunately, this is a big fake.




Wow, okay then

no worries, thanks a lot


----------



## librad

I purchased my first YSL bag, but should've come here first. The seller indicates it's authentic and has given me the option to return it.  Can someone authenticate this and advise me if you need more pictures:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290775790441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## marthac0530

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Satchel Bag

Listing Number: 150914163138

Seller: suzannesmith22

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23232f61c2


Comments: Hi all. Here's another one.....Buying my 1st YSL bag so I need your help to authenticate this bag for me. Do you think this is a good deal? Hope to hear from you all at the soonest. TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

librad said:


> I purchased my first YSL bag, but should've come here first. The seller indicates it's authentic and has given me the option to return it.  Can someone authenticate this and advise me if you need more pictures:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290775790441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Need to see photos of the zipper pulls and serial number leather tag to authenticate this.


----------



## bubbleloba

marthac0530 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Muse Satchel Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 150914163138
> 
> Seller: suzannesmith22
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23232f61c2
> 
> 
> Comments: Hi all. Here's another one.....Buying my 1st YSL bag so I need your help to authenticate this bag for me. Do you think this is a good deal? Hope to hear from you all at the soonest. TIA!



Authentic


----------



## vesna

marthac0530 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Buying my first YSL Bag =)
> Need your help to authenticate this YSL Lover bag.
> 
> TIA!


 
Hi, it is hard from the glow and blur in the photos to see details well  Please post closeup of inner leather tag front and back, under side of zipper head


----------



## vesna

marthac0530 said:


> Item: Yves San Laurent Reversible Tote Metallic Bronze Gold Brown Leather Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 271063581108
> 
> Seller: stylesourcenyc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271063581108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi all. Buying my 1st YSL bag so I need your help to authenticate this bag for me. It does not come with dust bag and tags though. Do you think this is a good deal? Hope to hear from you all at the soonest. TIA!


 
Hi, I do not know about the deal, it is pricey for that bag, however if you LOVE it a lot, that would be OK. Watch out, YSL is not famous for gold being resistant to fading. I have seen some gold and silver bags looking horribly worn after just a short time. YSL patent is durable and awesome, but not metallics.


I would need to see inner pouch with YSL leather tag front and back with serial number to say anything.


----------



## vesna

Amandarin said:


> Name: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280977930454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Seller: holidaybless19
> 
> number: 280977930454
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280977930454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

Hi, this is Rive Gauche tote, not Muse. 

What I hate about soem ebay auctions is that ebay allows you to upload megabytes for each photo, and 12 are for free !!!  

These cell phone photos do not show anything. Please, ask the seller to take closeup photos of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, paper tag with serial number, side of the bag with Yves Saint Laurent indented on the leather, zipper pull and under side of zipper head with logo.


----------



## vesna

Vivianvibe said:


> Item mini cabas chyc
> # Item #: 14731748
> Seller overstock.com
> 
> link http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Mini-Cabas-ChYc-Tote/7252309/product.html
> 
> Thank u


 
Hi, I bought few times from Overstock, all authentic.  But I learned to play a bit with them if you are not in a hurry. They had a bag I wanted two pieces, one was $800 and very soon disappeared, and the other $2500. Identical. I waited few weeks,  $800 appeared again. I bought it and it was perfect, brand new, nothing wrong ))  Can happen


----------



## vesna

destinyschild said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me in authenticating this bag


 
all looks good to me  authentic details


----------



## lilgrain

Dear experts, 
please help me w/ this YSL chyc clutch
Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Chyc" Clutch in Bright Red Textured Leather 
Item #: 91408317
Seller: glamourouge123
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...Bright-Red-Textured-Leather-MINT-750/91408317

Thanks in advance~~


----------



## Vivianvibe

vesna said:


> Hi, I bought few times from Overstock, all authentic.  But I learned to play a bit with them if you are not in a hurry. They had a bag I wanted two pieces, one was $800 and very soon disappeared, and the other $2500. Identical. I waited few weeks,  $800 appeared again. I bought it and it was perfect, brand new, nothing wrong ))  Can happen


Thank youvery much dear ! already ordered it  yesterday  omg I can't wait to see my first YSL.


----------



## Roshail

Hello lovely ladies.....please authenticate this clutch for me. I bought it off ebay as a last minute purchase and waited to receive it to get it authenticated. There isnt a serial number that I can find, also it looks a bit iffy to me.....anyway here goes....thank you in advance for your expert opinion. 

Item:  YSL belle du jour clutch.
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160881332...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414
Seller: avt30

Additional pictures by myself: http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums...ur%20clutch/?action=view&current=IMG_0568.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## librad

bubbleloba said:


> Need to see photos of the zipper pulls and serial number leather tag to authenticate this.



I will attempt to post the pictures later as i KEEP getting the token missing error and all the solutions posted do NOT fix my error. 

Is the serial # unique on the YSL bags? As I see the SAME EXACT serial # on this listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/11095331596...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=110953315964&_rdc=1


----------



## librad

bubbleloba said:


> Need to see photos of the zipper pulls and serial number leather tag to authenticate this.



Does this help:


Attempting to post pictures for the bag I purchased.  
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...gyY7aaju/ot93zewpjID3rk=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: absolutely_fabulous_1


----------



## dorina5

Hi there - can I please have one of the regular authenticators take a look at the following:

Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Tribute Bag
Item Number: YSL111107A29
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19286-yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-tribute-bag.aspx
Comments: I purchased the bag over the weekend. I know yoogi has a good reputation but just want to be sure.

Thank you!


----------



## justifiedsins

Is anyone familair with this seller? Is this OS muse authentic?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...n-Muse-XLarge-Oversized-Bag-Tote-NWT/81212101


----------



## marthac0530

marthac0530 said:


> Item: Yves San Laurent Reversible Tote Metallic Bronze Gold Brown Leather Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 271063581108
> 
> Seller: stylesourcenyc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271063581108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi all. Buying my 1st YSL bag so I need your help to authenticate this bag for me.  It does not come with dust bag and tags though.  Do you think this is a good deal?  Hope to hear from you all at the soonest.  TIA!





vesna said:


> Hi, I do not know about the deal, it is pricey for that bag, however if you LOVE it a lot, that would be OK. Watch out, YSL is not famous for gold being resistant to fading. I have seen some gold and silver bags looking horribly worn after just a short time. YSL patent is durable and awesome, but not metallics.
> 
> 
> I would need to see inner pouch with YSL leather tag front and back with serial number to say anything.



Thanks for your comments.  Thinking of getting a different bag instead.


----------



## marthac0530

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## marthac0530

vesna said:


> Hi, it is hard from the glow and blur in the photos to see details well  Please post closeup of inner leather tag front and back, under side of zipper head



Thanks.  Will try to get more pics.  Is this model still current or has it been phased out?


----------



## vesna

dorina5 said:


> Hi there - can I please have one of the regular authenticators take a look at the following:
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Tribute Bag
> Item Number: YSL111107A29
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19286-yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-tribute-bag.aspx
> Comments: I purchased the bag over the weekend. I know yoogi has a good reputation but just want to be sure.
> 
> Thank you!



no worries with this seller, always guaranteed authentic. Cheers, V


----------



## vanfall

http://www.blocket.se/halland/YSL__s_Chyc_Cabas_vaska_original_43051062.htm?ca=11&w=3

hi all. can someone help me with this? do u need additional pics so i can ask for?
thanks alot in advance


----------



## bubbleloba

librad said:


> Does this help:
> 
> 
> Attempting to post pictures for the bag I purchased.
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...gyY7aaju/ot93zewpjID3rk=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: absolutely_fabulous_1



Looks good. Each style/size has the same serial (at least the first set).


----------



## bubbleloba

justifiedsins said:


> Is anyone familair with this seller? Is this OS muse authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...n-Muse-XLarge-Oversized-Bag-Tote-NWT/81212101



Please follow posting directions.

We need to see photos of the serial number, lock, and key to authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## librad

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good. Each style/size has the same serial (at least the first set).



Thank you!  Now, I have a new resource for authenticating my bags


----------



## DTTV

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse II
Comments: I have received this bag as a gift and want to know if it is authentic.  Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## dorina5

vesna said:


> no worries with this seller, always guaranteed authentic. Cheers, V


Thanks Vesna!


----------



## marthac0530

Please help authenticate this bag as listing is ending very soon.

Model: YSL Muse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...511?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d116777


----------



## mama b

Hello! Authentic? Listed at Bonanza 
Item:  YSl Chyc Red Clutch
Seller: glamourouge123 
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...Bright-Red-Textured-Leather-MINT-750/91408317

Thank you!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Hi, please authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks in advance!  I asked the seller to post a picture of the serial number.

Item: NEW Yves Saint Laurent Roady Handbag $1895 NEW Free Shipping
Listing Number: 300788173839
Seller: mrliou168
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Yves-Sa...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46085f4c0f


----------



## Thilde82

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Saint Tropez Handbag
Listing Number:767166 
Seller: Annie Le videdressing de Corsica
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/yves-saint-laurent/p-767166.html
Comments: This is bought through a french site where private people resell designer goods. Payment goes through Videdressing.com before reaching the seller. Buyer has 48 hours to report any issues if return is wanted. I just received the bag today. 

It came with black dustbag (fabric inside tag says): 68% Acetat, 32% Bemberg Made in Italy.
The bag's inside tag number is:122245-001013 

I hope you can assist me by authenticating this bag.

Thanks you so much

Best regards
Thilde


----------



## Roshail

hello....my post seems to have been missed......if someone can can please please authenticate this, i will be grateful. I will copy paste the post again...

Hello lovely ladies.....please authenticate this clutch for me. I bought it off ebay as a last minute purchase and waited to receive it to get it authenticated. There isnt a serial number that I can find, also it looks a bit iffy to me.....anyway here goes....thank you in advance for your expert opinion. 

Item: YSL belle du jour clutch.
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160881332...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414
Seller: avt30

Additional pictures by myself: http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/...3DIMG_0568.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## vanfall

vanfall said:


> http://www.blocket.se/halland/YSL__s_Chyc_Cabas_vaska_original_43051062.htm?ca=11&w=3
> 
> hi all. can someone help me with this? do u need additional pics so i can ask for?
> thanks alot in advance



anyone?


----------



## justifiedsins

bubbleloba said:


> Please follow posting directions.
> 
> We need to see photos of the serial number, lock, and key to authenticate this bag. Thanks.




I got her to send me more photos.. but she must have forgot to send the serial number tag because it wasn't included. But I did get these. If you still need the serial number tag I will try contacting her again.

















original link with more pictures:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Brown-Muse-XLarge-Oversized-Bag-Tote-NWT/81212101


----------



## vesna

Roshail said:


> hello....my post seems to have been missed......if someone can can please please authenticate this, i will be grateful. I will copy paste the post again...
> 
> Hello lovely ladies.....please authenticate this clutch for me. I bought it off ebay as a last minute purchase and waited to receive it to get it authenticated. There isnt a serial number that I can find, also it looks a bit iffy to me.....anyway here goes....thank you in advance for your expert opinion.
> 
> Item: YSL belle du jour clutch.
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160881332...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414
> Seller: avt30
> 
> Additional pictures by myself: http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/...3DIMG_0568.jpg
> 
> Thank you!!



Sorry, it was not overlooked, I just did not know much about smaller size without serial number, sorry...the link with photos does not open for me


----------



## vesna

DTTV said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse II
> Comments: I have received this bag as a gift and want to know if it is authentic.  Thank you so much for your time.



hi, we need photos of underside of zipper head, zipper pull and central metal foot


----------



## lovedesignerbag

lovedesignerbag said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag for me.  Thanks in advance!  I asked the seller to post a picture of the serial number.
> 
> Item: NEW Yves Saint Laurent Roady Handbag $1895 NEW Free Shipping
> Listing Number: 300788173839
> Seller: mrliou168
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Yves-Sa...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46085f4c0f


Attached is the picture of the serial number.  Thanks again!


----------



## justifiedsins

justifiedsins said:


> I got her to send me more photos.. but she must have forgot to send the serial number tag because it wasn't included. But I did get these. If you still need the serial number tag I will try contacting her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original link with more pictures:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Brown-Muse-XLarge-Oversized-Bag-Tote-NWT/81212101



Please disregard this post. I am no longer interested in the bag.


----------



## Thilde82

Thilde82 said:
			
		

> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Saint Tropez Handbag
> Listing Number:767166
> Seller: Annie Le videdressing de Corsica
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/yves-saint-laurent/p-767166.html
> Comments: This is bought through a french site where private people resell designer goods. Payment goes through Videdressing.com before reaching the seller. Buyer has 48 hours to report any issues if return is wanted. I just received the bag today.
> 
> It came with black dustbag (fabric inside tag says): 68% Acetat, 32% Bemberg Made in Italy.
> The bag's inside tag number is:122245-001013
> 
> I hope you can assist me by authenticating this bag.
> 
> Thanks you so much
> 
> Best regards
> Thilde



Hi girls,
 I was wondering if any of you could indicate if you see something that doesn't look right about this bag today? 

The thing is I need to report back by today if I wish to return. I tried checking the ref library but didn't find this model.  
To me it seems good, but it's my first YSL, so I'm hesitant to trust my instinct on this one. 

Lots of thank you's and good karma to all of u,

Xxxx
Thilde


----------



## lbrenep

Wondering if you could help me authenticate this listing.

Item: YSL MUSE BAG DARK GREEN LEATHER, LARGE SIZE AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL

Listing Number: 221133983737

Seller: runway55

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MUSE-BA...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c9ccff9

Comments:


----------



## DTTV

vesna said:


> hi, we need photos of underside of zipper head, zipper pull and central metal foot


 

I have attached the pictures you requested. I was not sure if you ment the zipper foot or the bottom center foot of the bag. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## vesna

DTTV said:


> I have attached the pictures you requested. I was not sure if you ment the zipper foot or the bottom center foot of the bag. Thanks so much for your help


 
great, all this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lbrenep said:


> Wondering if you could help me authenticate this listing.
> 
> Item: YSL MUSE BAG DARK GREEN LEATHER, LARGE SIZE AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL
> 
> Listing Number: 221133983737
> 
> Seller: runway55
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MUSE-BA...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c9ccff9
> 
> Comments:


 

looks authentic. I would like to see serial number on inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

Thilde82 said:


> Hi girls,
> I was wondering if any of you could indicate if you see something that doesn't look right about this bag today?
> 
> The thing is I need to report back by today if I wish to return. I tried checking the ref library but didn't find this model.
> To me it seems good, but it's my first YSL, so I'm hesitant to trust my instinct on this one.
> 
> Lots of thank you's and good karma to all of u,
> 
> Xxxx
> Thilde


 
Dear Thilde, I would like to see photos of inner tag with serial number, as well as front of the tag, then the imprint on silver rectangular ring on the handle..I had this bag myself and I need to see better pics of YSL details...I am so sorry that my response is a bit late...also inner lining would be good to see


----------



## vesna

lovedesignerbag said:


> Attached is the picture of the serial number. Thanks again!


 
looks authentic to me, great bag    yummy


----------



## Thilde82

vesna said:


> Dear Thilde, I would like to see photos of inner tag with serial number, as well as front of the tag, then the imprint on silver rectangular ring on the handle..I had this bag myself and I need to see better pics of YSL details...I am so sorry that my response is a bit late...also inner lining would be good to see



Hi Vesna,
Thanks for looking at it! And great that you seem to know this bag very well. I missed the deadline for returning, but I guess I can always try to write to them if needed.

I did include my own pics of inner tag, serial number and the rectangular ring in my first post but I tried to take new this morning so they are now in daylight. 

The inner lining feels like suede. Please note that the hardware is in gold on this bag, not silver.

Let me know if you any further details,

Thanks again,

Thilde


----------



## vesna

Thilde82 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Thanks for looking at it! And great that you seem to know this bag very well. I missed the deadline for returning, but I guess I can always try to write to them if needed.
> 
> I did include my own pics of inner tag, serial number and the rectangular ring in my first post but I tried to take new this morning so they are now in daylight.
> 
> The inner lining feels like suede. Please note that the hardware is in gold on this bag, not silver.
> 
> Let me know if you any further details,
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Thilde


 
I had silver and assumed it was silver too  looks good to me indeed, I see no worries here. It is a very nice bag.


----------



## Thilde82

vesna said:


> I had silver and assumed it was silver too  looks good to me indeed, I see no worries here. It is a very nice bag.



 Yay, so glad to hear! Thanks! Think I will celebrate by sporting it around Geneva city centre today.

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

Thilde82 said:


> Yay, so glad to hear! Thanks! Think I will celebrate by sporting it around Geneva city centre today.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
great to hear that  have fun


----------



## ima_delr

vesna said:


> Hi and welcome !
> 
> please send us photos of inner leather tag front and back clear and  large to see serialn number. Also, bottom zide of zipper head to see the logo. Cheers, vesna



Thanks for the warm welcome Vesna 

Here are the pics I asked from the seller, I hope it's complete and clear enough, I think she used her phone to take the photo, I hope this works too as I'm posting the photos using my laptop for the first time.. Thank you 





http://imageshack.us/a/img545/1348/20121005100831.jpg






http://imageshack.us/a/img707/1732/20121005100858.jpg






http://imageshack.us/a/img6/1125/20121005100932.jpg






http://imageshack.us/a/img22/3474/20121005100940.jpg






http://imageshack.us/a/img688/4704/20121005100950.jpg


----------



## ezvuorin

Hi!
Would you lovely ladies please help me to autthenticate this bag? Many tanks 
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag
Listing Number:170920063431
Seller:amyl3649 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._s_Handbags&hash=item27cba131c7#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## vesna

ima_delr said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Vesna
> 
> Here are the pics I asked from the seller, I hope it's complete and clear enough, I think she used her phone to take the photo, I hope this works too as I'm posting the photos using my laptop for the first time.. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img545/1348/20121005100831.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img707/1732/20121005100858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img6/1125/20121005100932.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/3474/20121005100940.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img688/4704/20121005100950.jpg


 
these look good to me


----------



## vesna

ezvuorin said:


> Hi!
> Would you lovely ladies please help me to autthenticate this bag? Many tanks
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Bag
> Listing Number:170920063431
> Seller:amyl3649
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._s_Handbags&hash=item27cba131c7#ht_500wt_1204


 
all I can say is that YSL details look fine to me, but I am not familiar with this version of Muse II

if seller can send a photo of zipper head underside to see logo, that would be helpful


----------



## ima_delr

vesna said:
			
		

> these look good to me



Thanks so much!


----------



## lbrenep

vesna said:


> looks authentic. I would like to see serial number on inner leather tag



Sorry to ask what seems like a silly question but I essentially copied your request to the seller and she is asking where to find that information.  Seems like she would know what to take a picture of but I guess not.  How can I easily direct her to the serial number on the inner leather tag?  (gosh, it sounds like it would be self explanatory??!)


----------



## vesna

lbrenep said:


> Sorry to ask what seems like a silly question but I essentially copied your request to the seller and she is asking where to find that information.  Seems like she would know what to take a picture of but I guess not.  How can I easily direct her to the serial number on the inner leather tag?  (gosh, it sounds like it would be self explanatory??!)



no problem, it is not easy to spot all those details. When you see the leather tag inside with Yves Saint Laurent, turn it up and it will show serial number on the back. cheers, V


----------



## hildegardis01

Item: *2012 YVES SAINT LARENT CABAS CHYC LARGE LEATHER  HANDBAG IN PURPLE COLOR*


Listing Number: 300787218527
Seller: nini1357
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300787218527?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 
Comments:seller states that she bought it in Nordstrom rack and missing serial number and original packaging which make me doubt the authenticity

Thank you


----------



## vesna

hildegardis01 said:


> Item: *2012 YVES SAINT LARENT CABAS CHYC LARGE LEATHER  HANDBAG IN PURPLE COLOR*
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 300787218527
> Seller: nini1357
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300787218527?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comments:seller states that she bought it in Nordstrom rack and missing serial number and original packaging which make me doubt the authenticity
> 
> Thank you



OMG, what a fake, I will report this , stay away please


----------



## chloe_chanel

Please authenticate this YSL ring for me, thanks!


----------



## OKaf

Item: 1980/90's? Circa YSL Earrings
Listing Number:"Big YVes Saint Laurent Gold Earrings DEADSTOCK"
Seller: Trixie Monroe
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/8955613...oduct&utm_medium=syndication&utm_campaign=GPS
Comments: I've been searching for these gorgeous pieces for quite some time now and would love to finally be in possession. Please let me know if other photos are needed so I can request them from the seller


----------



## kalina222

vesna said:


> YSL details look good, I like it too Kalina


I forgot to check the forum, but I did buy it. Happier now, knowing it's original! So thank you, Vesna!


----------



## Sushibean

dear ladies,

pls kindly check this link for me

name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Chyc" Clutch in Bright Red Textured Leather *MINT* $750
seller: glamourouge123
item number: 91408317
link :  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...Bright-Red-Textured-Leather-MINT-750/91408317

thanksss


----------



## OKaf

Please authenticate these earrings for me! The photos can be found on the seller's page.

Item:VINTAGE YVES ST LAURENT YSL GOLD & PURPLE MOON GLOW EARRINGS
Listing Number:14086243783
Seller:fens
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-YVE...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item20cc0e39c7
Comments:If authentic, can anyone tell me which year/circa these are from?


----------



## moonsparkle88

Hi, 

Just bought this bag from a boutique in Singapore - first time buying from them so would like to check if this is real - need to confirm by tomorrow so would really appreciate your help! I know i'm not following the posting rules, but as this was not bought online I do not have any links =( Really hope it's not a fake!

Thanks!!

PS - i'm a newbie here - just wanted to say that this forum is pretty awesome =)

Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc in Black Textured Leather


----------



## vesna

ima_delr said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Vesna
> 
> Here are the pics I asked from the seller, I hope it's complete and clear enough, I think she used her phone to take the photo, I hope this works too as I'm posting the photos using my laptop for the first time.. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img545/1348/20121005100831.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img707/1732/20121005100858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img6/1125/20121005100932.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/3474/20121005100940.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img688/4704/20121005100950.jpg



hi  you did a great job.....it looks good to me, however I can only testify that YSL details do look good, I am not that familiar with the bag to confirm fully


----------



## evanescencelv

H Ladys, Help Please!

Item: Ysl Cabas chyc
Listing Number:251165758023
Seller:aarrdee
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251165758023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:THank You For your help Ladys!


----------



## alannak

Hi ladies, If you can please authenticate that would be greatly appreciated,

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc 
Listing number: 120997422479
Seller: shoppingkd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120997422479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you kindly,


----------



## wilworkhrd4bags

Hi Ladies.

I do hope you could help authenticate this item please.

item: YSL muse II 
seller: tsuki_hana
Item number: 110963087746
link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19d5ea5982

thank you in advance


----------



## vesna

wilworkhrd4bags said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I do hope you could help authenticate this item please.
> 
> item: YSL muse II
> seller: tsuki_hana
> Item number: 110963087746
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19d5ea5982
> 
> thank you in advance



the bag looks good to me, but the seller feedback is a bit low when you see the stars report


----------



## vesna

alannak said:


> Hi ladies, If you can please authenticate that would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing number: 120997422479
> Seller: shoppingkd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120997422479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly,



hi, no red flags here so far, but it would be great to see inner leather tag back with serial number, underside of zipper head with logo, as well as paper tag with serial number on it


----------



## vesna

evanescencelv said:


> H Ladys, Help Please!
> 
> Item: Ysl Cabas chyc
> Listing Number:251165758023
> Seller:aarrdee
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251165758023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:THank You For your help Ladys!



the bag looks good to me. I would like to check underside of zipper head with logo as well as any paper that shows serial number


----------



## vesna

moonsparkle88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought this bag from a boutique in Singapore - first time buying from them so would like to check if this is real - need to confirm by tomorrow so would really appreciate your help! I know i'm not following the posting rules, but as this was not bought online I do not have any links =( Really hope it's not a fake!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> PS - i'm a newbie here - just wanted to say that this forum is pretty awesome =)
> 
> Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc in Black Textured Leather




sorry for late response, I was searching for mini chyc to see, I am not really familiar with details of that bag so I had to search about the absence of ySL on clasp...turns out all is fine, the bag looks good  

:welcome2: happy owner of pretty YSL bag


----------



## mangosalmon

Hi Ladies 

Please authentic 

Name : YSL Chyc clutch
seller: glamourouge123
link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...Bright-Red-Textured-Leather-MINT-750/91408317


thank you in advance


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please authentic
> 
> Name : YSL Chyc clutch
> seller: glamourouge123
> link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...Bright-Red-Textured-Leather-MINT-750/91408317
> 
> 
> thank you in advance


 
all YSL details look good...if only she had a paper tag showing the serial number, but I believe this is an authentic clutch


----------



## wilworkhrd4bags

vesna said:


> the bag looks good to me, but the seller feedback is a bit low when you see the stars report


 thank you sooooooooooo much VESNA


----------



## moonsparkle88

vesna said:


> sorry for late response, I was searching for mini chyc to see, I am not really familiar with details of that bag so I had to search about the absence of ySL on clasp...turns out all is fine, the bag looks good
> 
> :welcome2: happy owner of pretty YSL bag



Thanks a lot!!  this just totally made my day!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi experts, can you pls authenticate this? Listing ended but in talks with seller:

Item: cabas chyc
Item:221137059680
Seller: missut24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-HANDBAG...0IqYqfz2zfZP1d46e6VF/74=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I've uploaded more pics:

http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/YSL/

TIA!


----------



## vesna

shopforbags said:


> Hi experts, can you pls authenticate this? Listing ended but in talks with seller:
> 
> Item: cabas chyc
> Item:221137059680
> Seller: missut24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-HANDBAG...0IqYqfz2zfZP1d46e6VF/74=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I've uploaded more pics:
> 
> http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/YSL/
> 
> TIA!



all details look authentic to me


----------



## anjiechen

Wanting : YSL handbag 
but no cards, no reciept...Is it can be trust? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221138180597

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221138180597


----------



## alwaysadira

Would appreciate your help on this:

Item: YSL Muse
Seller: dendritic
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120998737063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## shopforbags

vesna said:


> all details look authentic to me



Thank you Vesna!  You've made my day!


----------



## vesna

anjiechen said:


> Wanting : YSL handbag
> but no cards, no reciept...Is it can be trust?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221138180597


 
not enough photos to see the authenticity at all, inner tag back and front needed, zipper pull closeup and zipper head underside with the logo

please post in the format from post #1 so that the others can do a search and see if the bag was already authenticated

welcome to the forum


----------



## _lili_

Item: YSL Easy tote
Listing Number: 150863243481
Seller: mrsmamo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15086324348...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=150863243481&_rdc=1
Comments: could you please let me know if this is authentic? TIA.


----------



## vesna

alwaysadira said:


> Would appreciate your help on this:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Seller: dendritic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120998737063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

I would like to see inner leather tag back with serial number and a closeup of paper tag with serial number, also key or keys for the lock

otherwise details look good to me so far


----------



## anjiechen

I asked for more photos but the seller told that she was away from the bag. I could get more info but her feedback on eBay.


----------



## unoma

anjiechen said:


> I asked for more photos but the seller told that she was away from the bag. I could get more info but her feedback on eBay.



I would stay away.
Bag auction ended today and buyer already left feedback today.
And her feedback are from her.
Check it properly.


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> all YSL details look good...if only she had a paper tag showing the serial number, but I believe this is an authentic clutch


 

Hi Vesna

the seller is not even sure if the clutch authentic. and the clutch was given to her just as it is.

Do you think I should get it ??


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> the seller is not even sure if the clutch authentic. and the clutch was given to her just as it is.
> 
> Do you think I should get it ??




I would not if I were you , without additional assurance, I would pass


----------



## myfingertip

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this downtown bag? I did not see the ysl logo on the zipper..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190739508759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

myfingertip said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this downtown bag? I did not see the ysl logo on the zipper..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190739508759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



zipper has ySL on the other side 

now please ask seller for pics of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, and closeup of paper tag she has with serial number

please post using directions from post #1, so that the others can do a search to see if the bag has been authenticated, so that we do not do double job. 

cheers, \vesna


----------



## myfingertip

vesna said:


> zipper has ySL on the other side
> 
> now please ask seller for pics of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, and closeup of paper tag she has with serial number
> 
> please post using directions from post #1, so that the others can do a search to see if the bag has been authenticated, so that we do not do double job.
> 
> cheers, \vesna



Thank you so much! I will ask now


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> I would not if I were you , without additional assurance, I would pass



thank you for your thoughts!

def will pass


----------



## nuf

Please, could you help me? I don´t know much at all, but I really want the Tribute bag. Can I trust to this website? Is the price fair? (Or can someone advise me where to buy this bag?)
Thanks a lot!!!

Tribute bag maroon: http://www.instantluxe.co.uk/leathe...t-laurent/maroon-leather-woman-tribute-A12518


----------



## salma12

Item:GORGEOUS YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE MUSE HANDBAG RARE COLOR VARIATION

Listing Number:271079159590

Seller: maxgrazac

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271079159590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Hi! I would be grateful if I have this Muse authenticated.. Seller seems to have excellent feedback. The listing ends today so I am a bit late in posting this, my apologies.
Thanks in advance!
Salma


----------



## Roshail

vesna said:


> Sorry, it was not overlooked, I just did not know much about smaller size without serial number, sorry...the link with photos does not open for me



Hello. Apologies for the late response. I am sorry that the post didnt open!!! Let me try posting again and see if it works this time!!!

Thank you again for the trouble.

Item: YSL BELLE DU JOUR GOLD CLUTCH WITH DUST BAG!!!
ebay id: avt30 
Item no: 160881332955

additional photos: http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t472/Roshail_khan/YSL belle du jour clutch/


----------



## vesna

salma12 said:


> Item:GORGEOUS YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE MUSE HANDBAG RARE COLOR VARIATION
> 
> Listing Number:271079159590
> 
> Seller: maxgrazac
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271079159590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi! I would be grateful if I have this Muse authenticated.. Seller seems to have excellent feedback. The listing ends today so I am a bit late in posting this, my apologies.
> Thanks in advance!
> Salma



looks good to me, I would like to see front and back of iner leather tag, but all the details look OK to me


----------



## vesna

Roshail said:


> Hello. Apologies for the late response. I am sorry that the post didnt open!!! Let me try posting again and see if it works this time!!!
> 
> Thank you again for the trouble.
> 
> Item: YSL BELLE DU JOUR GOLD CLUTCH WITH DUST BAG!!!
> ebay id: avt30
> Item no: 160881332955
> 
> additional photos: http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t472/Roshail_khan/YSL belle du jour clutch/



I am not familiar very much with the small clutch, but looks fine to me, I hope someone who has it will chime in


----------



## vesna

_lili_ said:


> Item: YSL Easy tote
> Listing Number: 150863243481
> Seller: mrsmamo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15086324348...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=150863243481&_rdc=1
> Comments: could you please let me know if this is authentic? TIA.



looks good but  I would like to see inner leather tag front and back as well as under side of zipper head with logo


----------



## lilgrain

item: Yves St Laurent Black Clutch with Gold Hardware. New!!!
item #: 290789576242
seller: designerdesigner-2007
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-St-Lau...+wdc71Su+UitlhWzAAfC6H8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
comment: dear experts, would you please help me authenticate this clutch, thanks in advance....


----------



## salma12

Thanks Vesna! I appreciate it!


----------



## anjiechen

unoma said:
			
		

> I would stay away.
> Bag auction ended today and buyer already left feedback today.
> And her feedback are from her.
> Check it properly.



Thank you!


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies. 

I'm new to YSL and I'm not sure what photos are needed for authentication so please forgive me if I get it wrong. 

YSL Muse 2 in Mandarin and White

TIA!


----------



## vesna

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm new to YSL and I'm not sure what photos are needed for authentication so please forgive me if I get it wrong.
> 
> YSL Muse 2 in Mandarin and White
> 
> TIA!



hi, please post a photo of the back of leather tag,zipper pull and  zipper head bottom (under side) with logo


----------



## jeninvan

Item:300797019637

Seller:  iplbrown

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300797019637?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Comment:  Hi Ladies...sorry this is my first time posting on here.  Would like to make sure that the bag is authentic if you can kindly confirm it would be greatly appreciated....this would be my first muse bag if I win and authentic   thanks ladies in advance


----------



## TSquared2

Item: YSL Besace Shoulder Bag Croco Printed Beige leather
 Listing Number: 140868353181
 Seller: honeybels
 Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140868353181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi Ladies,

Any help on this besace would be wonderful. Have been wanting one for ages, more specifically in grey/anthracite colour. I know the seller describes it as beige but looks more grey to me?

Thanks!


----------



## neatfreak

Hi there! Hope someone can confirm the authenticity of this bag I just bought as I know this store has had some issues in the past. Thank you! 

Item:YSL Medium Muse 2 in White

Seller: Fashionphile

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Medium-Muse-Two-White-NEW-30292


----------



## Edetana

Item: YSL Muse 
Listing Number: 183989 919317
Seller: alexandercharles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...L-/140867969750?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Can you confirm me that it is not a copy? 

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

hi, welcome  

there is not enough information to estimate..we need key hole and key/keys , inner leather tag back with serial number, underside of zipper head with logo and zipper pull closeup



jeninvan said:


> Item:300797019637
> 
> Seller:  iplbrown
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300797019637?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Comment:  Hi Ladies...sorry this is my first time posting on here.  Would like to make sure that the bag is authentic if you can kindly confirm it would be greatly appreciated....this would be my first muse bag if I win and authentic   thanks ladies in advance


----------



## vesna

neatfreak said:


> Hi there! Hope someone can confirm the authenticity of this bag I just bought as I know this store has had some issues in the past. Thank you!
> 
> Item:YSL Medium Muse 2 in White
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Medium-Muse-Two-White-NEW-30292


----------



## vesna

Edetana said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 183989 919317
> Seller: alexandercharles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...L-/140867969750?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Can you confirm me that it is not a copy?
> 
> Thank you!



hi, there is not enough information..I would like to see closeup of front of the bag with lock drum, to see leather right underneath...leather tag front and back...zipper pull and underside of zipper head with the logo


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Item: YSL Besace Shoulder Bag Croco Printed Beige leather
> Listing Number: 140868353181
> Seller: honeybels
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140868353181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any help on this besace would be wonderful. Have been wanting one for ages, more specifically in grey/anthracite colour. I know the seller describes it as beige but looks more grey to me?
> 
> Thanks!



I am not familiar with this type of besace, and what is the exact colour. I have grey nubuck and it does not have leather trims like this one. This one has brown trims, I am not sure if it is grey or not. I would like to see back of the inner leather tag, and closup of paper tag with serial number on it. Inside flap would also show the colour better. It should be suede and if photo is available, I would like to see the rivets from the inside of the cover.


----------



## jeninvan

vesna said:


> hi, welcome
> 
> there is not enough information to estimate..we need key hole and key/keys , inner leather tag back with serial number, underside of zipper head with logo and zipper pull closeup



Thank you very much for your reply I'll contact the seller to request ore pics thanks again


----------



## unoma

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm new to YSL and I'm not sure what photos are needed for authentication so please forgive me if I get it wrong.
> 
> YSL Muse 2 in Mandarin and White
> 
> TIA!



Hello
I have seen this bag before.
I think it was sold sometime this year on ebay.
Please be careful.


----------



## balenciagaluv

unoma said:


> Hello
> I have seen this bag before.
> I think it was sold sometime this year on ebay.
> Please be careful.



Thanks for the warning. I've decided that the colour just wasn't right to tempt me


----------



## zen1965

Hello, could you please authenticate the following bag? Many thanks in advance.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tasche "Muse" Olive / Limited Edition / Größe L 
Listing Number: 170923190209
Seller: shoppi80
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...eldbörsen_Damengeldbörsen&hash=item27cbd0e7c1


----------



## wahahadaisy

Can you pls authenticate these two bags for me?
Thanks!

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas in Medium (green)
Listing Number: 279079
Seller: form03form 
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b22412493?u=form03form


Item: YSL Chyc Cabas in Medium (olive)
Listing Number: 279079
Seller: form03form 
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b21440849?u=form03form


----------



## belle femme

Im in love with this bag and id really like to know if you could authenticate this bag for me. Hopefully this hasn't already been posted. 
I can't seem to find the listing number however. Forgive me for that. 

Item:121003025464
Listing Number:
Seller: aiaill1232012 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-cabas-chyc-bag-classic-black-gold-with-textured-leather-absolutely-stunning-/121003025464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c57a438
Comments:It is the cabas chyc bag classic


----------



## shoegirl88

Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this ysl easy before i commit to purchasing it?

Item:251167533751
Listing Number:
Seller:  4timeandalleternity
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/OMG-NR-YSL-...GLpU/nmFNoaUYWIL9CwqlOU=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:ysl easy small blk

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

zen1965 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate the following bag? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tasche "Muse" Olive / Limited Edition / Größe L
> Listing Number: 170923190209
> Seller: shoppi80
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...eldbörsen_Damengeldbörsen&hash=item27cbd0e7c1



looks good tome. I would love to see paper tag with serial number and compare to leather tag serial number. Seller for sure has that tag.


----------



## vesna

wahahadaisy said:


> Can you pls authenticate these two bags for me?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas in Medium (green)
> Listing Number: 279079
> Seller: form03form
> Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b22412493?u=form03form
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas in Medium (olive)
> Listing Number: 279079
> Seller: form03form
> Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b21440849?u=form03form



both look good to me, but I am not best person to talk about Cabas, I do not own one, just seeing the known details about it (YSL details), I think they are authentic. What others think?


----------



## vesna

shoegirl88 said:


> Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this ysl easy before i commit to purchasing it?
> 
> Item:251167533751
> Listing Number:
> Seller:  4timeandalleternity
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/OMG-NR-YSL-...GLpU/nmFNoaUYWIL9CwqlOU=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:ysl easy small blk
> 
> Thanks in advance!



honestly, I am not sure only because the photos are so small, I can not see any detail...closeup of zipper pulls and also zipper head underside is needed for this bag, if the seller can provide these, that would be great


----------



## vesna

belle femme said:


> Im in love with this bag and id really like to know if you could authenticate this bag for me. Hopefully this hasn't already been posted.
> I can't seem to find the listing number however. Forgive me for that.
> 
> Item:121003025464
> Listing Number:
> Seller: aiaill1232012
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-cabas-chyc-bag-classic-black-gold-with-textured-leather-absolutely-stunning-/121003025464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c57a438
> Comments:It is the cabas chyc bag classic



looks good to me, but I would like to see serial number on leather tag as well as serial number on paper tag....if they can also make a photo of underside of zipper head that would be great


----------



## pink1234

Hello,

This is my first posting on this forum; thanks already now for your expertise 
I got this YSL Cabas Chyc bag (large) as a present and would like to be sure it is authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## librad

Hello-
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: 170926614025
Seller: rose-window
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170926614025
Comments: Thanks in advance


----------



## zen1965

vesna said:


> looks good tome. I would love to see paper tag with serial number and compare to leather tag serial number. Seller for sure has that tag.


 
Thank you so much! The seller provided me an additional photo of the paper tag. Part of the serial number of the leather tag is displayed. Is this correct?

In addition the link to the other photos: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170923190209...rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#shId


----------



## shoegirl88

vesna said:


> honestly, I am not sure only because the photos are so small, I can not see any detail...closeup of zipper pulls and also zipper head underside is needed for this bag, if the seller can provide these, that would be great


 
Please see attached addl photos for reference.
Thanks!


----------



## lala.

This is a bit rushed but if you please could help me authenticate this bag it would be much appreciated 

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Handbag
Listing Number: 321003305582
Seller:  w638ekjs
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Y...pt=UK_Vintage_Accessories&hash=item4abd49ba6e
Comments:


----------



## vesna

zen1965 said:


> Thank you so much! The seller provided me an additional photo of the paper tag. Part of the serial number of the leather tag is displayed. Is this correct?
> 
> In addition the link to the other photos: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170923190209...rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#shId


 

great   all the details are showing authentic Muse


----------



## vesna

shoegirl88 said:


> Please see attached addl photos for reference.
> Thanks!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lala. said:


> This is a bit rushed but if you please could help me authenticate this bag it would be much appreciated
> 
> Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Handbag
> Listing Number: 321003305582
> Seller: w638ekjs
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Y...pt=UK_Vintage_Accessories&hash=item4abd49ba6e
> Comments:


 

ysl details look good to me


----------



## joyford

hi, can anyone take a look at this muse two ?

item name:YSL Large Muse two handbag
listing number:170926555207
seller:yvonne_fengzy 
link:http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/170926555207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## cewek

G'day!
Can someone please authenticate this bag?

Item Name:   Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Raffia Roady Hobo Bag Purse
Listing Number:  261104866738
Seller:  designerstoreny
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Large-Raffia-Roady-Hobo-Bag-Purse-/261104866738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb1015b2
Comment:

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## bambigazela111

Can someone please authenticate belt YSL  on this forum ?


----------



## bubbleloba

cewek said:


> G'day!
> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:   Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Raffia Roady Hobo Bag Purse
> Listing Number:  261104866738
> Seller:  designerstoreny
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb1015b2
> Comment:
> 
> Thanking you in advance!



Haven't seen a raffia roady but the photo details seem to be of an authentic YSL. Good luck!


----------



## Ghettoe

Can you please help me authenticate this?

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: here's my order number: 32061633825
Seller: Belle and Clive
Link: Unavailable, sell ended
Comments : I bought this off belle and clive which is associated with bluefly and want to confirm so I don't return. I can only post pics so here we go

Here is my photobucket link for more photos because I couldn't upload through computer format

http://s399.beta.photobucket.com/user/ghettoe1/library/Bag


----------



## vesna

joyford said:


> hi, can anyone take a look at this muse two ?
> 
> item name:YSL Large Muse two handbag
> listing number:170926555207
> seller:yvonne_fengzy
> link:http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/170926555207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



I would like to see paper tag with serial number and underside of zipper head to see the logo..not sure


----------



## vesna

Ghettoe said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: here's my order number: 32061633825
> Seller: Belle and Clive
> Link: Unavailable, sell ended
> Comments : I bought this off belle and clive which is associated with bluefly and want to confirm so I don't return. I can only post pics so here we go
> 
> Here is my photobucket link for more photos because I couldn't upload through computer format
> 
> http://s399.beta.photobucket.com/user/ghettoe1/library/Bag



looks good to me, it would be good to wait for * Bubbleoba* to confirm


----------



## vesna

bambigazela111 said:


> Can someone please authenticate belt YSL  on this forum ?



I am not familiar


----------



## floodette

still on my quest to find a wristlet.....

Item: YSL Wristlet in saffiano brown
Listing Number: 320902359234
Seller: Glamorousfashion 2012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-YSL-Yve...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab74568c2

Item: YSL Wristlet in saffiano purple
Listing Number: 320902528366
Seller: Glamorousfashion 2012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-YSL-Yve...366?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab747fd6e

note: are these considered bdj wristlet?

THANKS!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Ghettoe said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: here's my order number: 32061633825
> Seller: Belle and Clive
> Link: Unavailable, sell ended
> Comments : I bought this off belle and clive which is associated with bluefly and want to confirm so I don't return. I can only post pics so here we go
> 
> Here is my photobucket link for more photos because I couldn't upload through computer format
> 
> http://s399.beta.photobucket.com/user/ghettoe1/library/Bag



I agree with *vesna*. It's authentic.


----------



## Ghettoe

bubbleloba said:


> I agree with *vesna*. It's authentic.


 
Thank you both so much. You've made my day!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Please let me know if these are authentic.
I tried posting in the shoe glass slipper forum but it's literally been a week with no response so I was hoping you could help me.
Thank you!

Item: YSL pumps
Seller: jaytran9216
Item #: 300797265147
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=300797265147

Thanks!!


----------



## oladushki

Hello, please let me know your opinion on this one. I already pressed the "Buy it Now" option, but haven't paid yet. Thank you!


Title: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Handbag
Seller: flopa71
Item number:  221145233784 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## linakpl

I submitted an offer for this bag  I've never heard of alexis suitcase before but apparently they have a few stores down south. Thank you so much in advance!!

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Navy Blue Pebbled Leather Satchel Handbag
alexissuitcase
281008619726 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...281008619726?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160


----------



## juliusOC

Girls, can u help me Authenticate this YSL Cabas CHYC. 

Item: YSL Cabas CHYC - Large - Beige
Seller: ******
Link: www.HGbagsonline.com
Comments: As per the site, 100% Authentic YSL w/ a very affordable price. I believe ****** (Erica) is a top-rated seller and recommended seller on eBay and My Pouppette. This is my 1st time buying a YSL online and I just want your opinions 1st. 

I really appreciate your help. Thank You in advance.


----------



## juliusOC

juliusOC said:


> Girls, can u help me Authenticate this YSL Cabas CHYC.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas CHYC - Large - Beige
> Item #: 390484990699
> Seller: ******
> Links: www.HGbagsonline.com  and  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Y...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aeab81aeb#rpdId
> Comments: As per the site, 100% Authentic YSL w/ a very affordable price. I believe ****** (Erica) is a top-rated seller and recommended seller on eBay and My Pouppette. This is my 1st time buying a YSL online and I just want your opinions 1st.
> 
> I really appreciate your help. Thank You in advance.



Attached are more pictures as posted on her eBAY and website.


----------



## mimi79

Item: Ysl muse two in croco blue and canvas
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: me 
Link: n/a
Comments:

Hi, this is very difficult ... I gave this bag to a friend convinced it was original, but now on an Italian website say it is fake .... what do you think? Please aiutattemi you! I do not know what to think ...


----------



## ShoeLoverNY

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather Pumps size 38
Listing Number: 300792396968
Seller: lacasaferm
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...96968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item46089fbca8
Comments: please authenticate these! Thanks so much. Also would you know if they run TTS? Thanks


----------



## Amycoco

Item: YSL belle du jour clutch
Seller:Tysonmartin3
Item #: tel:181008790174
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181008790174&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
 I just paid for this, please authenticate. TIA


----------



## amiga226

Hi all! Please help authenticate this YSL bag. TIA!

Item Name: YSLHANDBAG
Item No.: 181006908915
Seller: braveheart419
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-HANDBAGBAG-/181006908915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a24da3df3


----------



## cmmyyy

could any one tell me what's name of this bag? and Where i can get it

Thanks


----------



## vesna

floodette said:


> still on my quest to find a wristlet.....
> 
> Item: YSL Wristlet in saffiano brown
> Listing Number: 320902359234
> Seller: Glamorousfashion 2012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-YSL-Yve...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab74568c2
> 
> Item: YSL Wristlet in saffiano purple
> Listing Number: 320902528366
> Seller: Glamorousfashion 2012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/595-YSL-Yve...366?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab747fd6e
> 
> note: are these considered bdj wristlet?
> 
> THANKS!!!



they both look authentic....it would be good if the seller could show for the purple one paper tag with serial number and the back of inner leather tag with serial number, like she did for the first wristlet


----------



## vesna

oladushki said:


> Hello, please let me know your opinion on this one. I already pressed the "Buy it Now" option, but haven't paid yet. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Title: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Majorelle Handbag
> Seller: flopa71
> Item number:  221145233784
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



no red flags here, it would be great to see paper tag with serial number, or at least zipper head underside with the logo


----------



## vesna

linakpl said:


> I submitted an offer for this bag  I've never heard of alexis suitcase before but apparently they have a few stores down south. Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Navy Blue Pebbled Leather Satchel Handbag
> alexissuitcase
> 281008619726
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...281008619726?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160



Hi, I would like to see inner leather tag back with serial number and paper tag with serial number, as well as zipper head underside with the logo


----------



## vesna

juliusOC said:


> Girls, can u help me Authenticate this YSL Cabas CHYC.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas CHYC - Large - Beige
> Seller: ******
> Link: www.HGbagsonline.com
> Comments: As per the site, 100% Authentic YSL w/ a very affordable price. I believe ****** (Erica) is a top-rated seller and recommended seller on eBay and My Pouppette. This is my 1st time buying a YSL online and I just want your opinions 1st.
> 
> I really appreciate your help. Thank You in advance.



with ******  authentic guaranteed, no worries here


----------



## vesna

mimi79 said:


> Item: Ysl muse two in croco blue and canvas
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: me
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> 
> Hi, this is very difficult ... I gave this bag to a friend convinced it was original, but now on an Italian website say it is fake .... what do you think? Please aiutattemi you! I do not know what to think ...



I think it is not authentic...are there any papers showing serial number? what is the logo on the underside of zipper head ? many details look fishy


----------



## vesna

Amycoco said:


> Item: YSL belle du jour clutch
> Seller:Tysonmartin3
> Item #: tel:181008790174
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181008790174&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> I just paid for this, please authenticate. TIA



looks good, it would be good to see print of serial number inside the clutch


----------



## vesna

amiga226 said:


> Hi all! Please help authenticate this YSL bag. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: YSLHANDBAG
> Item No.: 181006908915
> Seller: braveheart419
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-HANDBAGBAG-/181006908915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a24da3df3



I am not familiar with this bag, but YSL details look authentic, I have seen similar


----------



## vesna

cmmyyy said:


> could any one tell me what's name of this bag? and Where i can get it
> 
> Thanks



Vavin duffle

we had some threads on it

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...n-vavin-r15324s-holy-grail-reveal-694277.html

tote

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...ysl-mens-bags-here-371363-2.html#post19131819

here was on sale

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...als-on-ysl-items-407175-145.html#post21277112

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...ut-with-your-ysl-actions-shots-646380-11.html


----------



## amiga226

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, but YSL details look authentic, I have seen similar


Hi vesna! So is it authentic? I'm new to YSL and I don't know what's authentic or not your help is highly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## jayle62

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch Large envelope Blk Patent
Listing Number: 160907943073
Seller: *myjayjany*
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160907943073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 
Comments: Hi there, could someone please help authenticate this YSL belle de jour large clutch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayle62

Item: Authentic YSL Black Patent Leather Belle Du Jour Large Clutch
Listing Number: 221145036527
Seller: *peme0111* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221145036527?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Hi again, could someone please help authenticate this YSL belle de jour large clutch? Thank you!!


----------



## Amycoco

vesna said:
			
		

> looks good, it would be good to see print of serial number inside the clutch



Vesna, where is the serial number found in the clutch seller told me the is no serial number she might not know where to find it anyway if u let me know i will tell her or will check myself when the bag gets here. Thanks


----------



## luckysugar888

hi ladies, pls help me authenticate this , thanks so much in advance

item: Ysl reversible tote
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/110968903532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

seller: eurochyc

thanks!!


----------



## luckysugar888

hi ladies, this one too, pls authenticate, thanks

item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MULTY Nude Patent Leather Hobo Sac Shoulder Bag
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271080277795
seller: trenduet


----------



## vesna

amiga226 said:


> Hi vesna! So is it authentic? I'm new to YSL and I don't know what's authentic or not your help is highly appreciated. Thank you so much!


 
I think it is, I can not say for sure, but in my oppinion, details show authentic bag


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> hi ladies, this one too, pls authenticate, thanks
> 
> item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MULTY Nude Patent Leather Hobo Sac Shoulder Bag
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271080277795
> seller: trenduet


 
looks good to me, just ask the seller to provide a clear photo of the back of the leather tag to see serial number clearly


----------



## amiga226

vesna said:


> I think it is, I can not say for sure, but in my oppinion, details show authentic bag


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## linakpl

vesna said:


> Hi, I would like to see inner leather tag back with serial number and paper tag with serial number, as well as zipper head underside with the logo


 
She accepted my offer and sent it already but I'll take pictures of it once I get it. Thank you so much!!


----------



## juliusOC

vesna said:


> with ******  authentic guaranteed, no worries here




Thank You VESNA!!!  I bought it after your reply.


----------



## nuf

Hello friends, please could you help?

name: Tribute bag
seller: easychicgirl
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...130&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=290801713260&

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pink1234

Hello,
Apologies for repeating myself but would it be possible for you to comment on the authenticity of a Cabas Chyc bag I received as a gift? I posted a while ago and would like to hear your thoughts 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## luckysugar888

vesna said:


> looks good to me, just ask the seller to provide a clear photo of the back of the leather tag to see serial number clearly



Okay thanks how about the reversible tote I posted above this ? Thanks In advance


----------



## bubbleloba

nuf said:


> Hello friends, please could you help?
> 
> name: Tribute bag
> seller: easychicgirl
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...130&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=290801713260&
> 
> Thanks a lot!



The serial doesn't match - at least it's not what I remembered on a mock croc tribute. I would stay away from this one.


----------



## nuf

bubbleloba said:


> The serial doesn't match - at least it's not what I remembered on a mock croc tribute. I would stay away from this one.


Ohhh, thanks a lot! I am really new in YSL. Thanks again, you saved my money, I was ready to buy it!


----------



## librad

Hello ladies.  Can someone authenticate this item for me:

Item:  YVES SAINT LAURENT Embossed Easy Bag
Seller:  
rose-window
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170926614025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> hi ladies, pls help me authenticate this , thanks so much in advance
> 
> item: Ysl reversible tote
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/110968903532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> seller: eurochyc
> 
> thanks!!



hi, the seller has a paper tag. There is also a leather tag inside the pouch. Could she make clear photos of the back of the leather tag with serial number and the one of paper tag with visible serial number?


----------



## vesna

librad said:


> Hello ladies.  Can someone authenticate this item for me:
> 
> Item:  YVES SAINT LAURENT Embossed Easy Bag
> Seller:
> rose-window
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170926614025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



looks authentic to me


----------



## librad

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thanks a ton Vesna!!


----------



## vesna

pink1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first posting on this forum; thanks already now for your expertise
> I got this YSL Cabas Chyc bag (large) as a present and would like to be sure it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it would be good to see clear serial number as well as underside of zipper head with logo on it. Cheers, vesna


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Girls please help me authenticate this ysl bag i got from ****** it just arrived and im so excited to use it. But i just want to make sure its 100 percent authentic 

Item: YSL Large Cabas Chyc
Seller: ******
Comments: Personal photos

THANKS in advance!


----------



## nghooitian

Item: Vintage Mint Yves Saint Laurent YSL Envelope Clutch Bag Decorative Flap


Listing Number: duno

Seller: nina_furfur_japan (2961 )

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Min...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24d9bf1b


this would be the first vintage YST clutch i would like to buy. pls assist on authenticate

thank ladies


----------



## tsuzy

Item: YSL belle du jour clutch in green
Listing Number: 271086136432
Seller: salestt
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271086136432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: i've just received this BDJ clutch that i bought on ebay, looks and feels alright but i'd just like to get it authenticated please  thanks! have added some photos that i just took with my phone 

the small square card is printed on different material from the other cards, feels more like cardboard and is white whilst the other cards are more cream coloured. 

it's actually a dark green colour but i haven't managed to capture it very well with my bb.. 

















thank youu!


----------



## addictedtoshop

Dear ladies, 

Pls kindly check this ring for me..tia

Item: YSL Arty Oval Ring Size 5
Item #:	221146532879
Seller : l.j.1987
Link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=221146532879&index=5&nav=WATCHING&nid=29503443110


----------



## pink1234

vesna said:


> Hi, it would be good to see clear serial number as well as underside of zipper head with logo on it. Cheers, vesna


 

Hi Vesna,

Thank you! Please see some more pics 

Br,

Pink


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Girls please help me authenticate this ysl bag i got from ****** it just arrived and im so excited to use it. But i just want to make sure its 100 percent authentic
> 
> Item: YSL Large Cabas Chyc
> Seller: ******
> Comments: Personal photos
> 
> THANKS in advance!



Erica in ****** did it again ! The most gorgeous version of this bag ! congrats !


----------



## vesna

pink1234 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you! Please see some more pics
> 
> Br,
> 
> Pink



looks great


----------



## vesna

nghooitian said:


> Item: Vintage Mint Yves Saint Laurent YSL Envelope Clutch Bag Decorative Flap
> 
> 
> Listing Number: duno
> 
> Seller: nina_furfur_japan (2961 )
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Min...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24d9bf1b
> 
> 
> this would be the first vintage YST clutch i would like to buy. pls assist on authenticate
> 
> thank ladies



looks great


----------



## vesna

tsuzy said:


> Item: YSL belle du jour clutch in green
> Listing Number: 271086136432
> Seller: salestt
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271086136432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: i've just received this BDJ clutch that i bought on ebay, looks and feels alright but i'd just like to get it authenticated please  thanks! have added some photos that i just took with my phone
> 
> the small square card is printed on different material from the other cards, feels more like cardboard and is white whilst the other cards are more cream coloured.
> 
> it's actually a dark green colour but i haven't managed to capture it very well with my bb..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank youu!




looks good to me


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> Erica in ****** did it again ! The most gorgeous version of this bag ! congrats !



Thank you so much VESNA!


----------



## tsuzy

vesna said:


> looks good to me


thanks for your help!


----------



## chicabel

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me please. many many thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## chicabel

Hi, can someone please please please authenticate this bag for me please. many many thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....tchlink:top:en


----------



## vesna

chicabel said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me please. many many thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
looks good 

please post in format from post #1 so that the item is searchable by others


----------



## rlsf24

Hi, can you please take a look at this one for me?

Item: ysl cabas chyc bag classic black/gold with textured leather!absolutely stunning! 
Listing Number: 121007676110
Seller: aiaill1232012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-cabas-c...293&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=261070681990&


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## chicabel

vesna said:


> looks good
> 
> please post in format from post #1 so that the item is searchable by others



Hi Vesna, thank you for your reply.

Item:  YSL Y clutch in black 
Listing Number: 221057331943
Seller: ccbabie
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221057331943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments:     Is it authentic? The seller said there is no serial number for this clutch, many many thanks


----------



## electra007

Good Morning !
I  need your help !!!!!
Item name :YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT SHOULDER CROSS BODY HANDBAG BAG
Listing number:261100948974
Price:$325.00
Seller: Ecoring2010
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=261100948974

Can you please confirm authenticity on this YSL bag .
Thank you very very much  in advance.
Regards
Lilia


----------



## vesna

chicabel said:


> Hi Vesna, thank you for your reply.
> 
> Item: YSL Y clutch in black
> Listing Number: 221057331943
> Seller: ccbabie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221057331943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: Is it authentic? The seller said there is no serial number for this clutch, many many thanks


 
hi, serial number has to be on the back of inner leather tag with Yves Saint Laurent on it, please ask the seller to photograph it and on the paper receipt should be serial number describing the bag


----------



## vesna

electra007 said:


> Good Morning !
> I need your help !!!!!
> Can you please confirm authenticity on this YSL bag .
> Thank you very very much in advance.
> Regards
> Lilia http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=261100948974


 
Hi, looks good ( tag, liing, YSL details) 

please post in format from post #1 so that the item is searchable by others


----------



## electra007

vesna said:


> Hi, looks good ( tag, liing, YSL details)
> 
> please post in format from post #1 so that the item is searchable by others



I am very sorry i don't really know how to do it . I will try to find  Thank you so much for fast reply!!!!


----------



## chicabel

vesna said:


> hi, serial number has to be on the back of inner leather tag with Yves Saint Laurent on it, please ask the seller to photograph it and on the paper receipt should be serial number describing the bag



Thank you for your reply Vesna 
Ok I will ask her again and quote what you said.

I asked her before and her reply was this: "here is no serial number for the clutch.
You will get the same answer if you go and ask in any YSL boutiques about this.
Some  style of YSL handbags may have serial numbers at the back of the label  inside the bag. But there is no serial number for this style of clutch."


----------



## electra007

vesna said:


> Hi, looks good ( tag, liing, YSL details)
> 
> please post in format from post #1 so that the item is searchable by others



Item name :YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT SHOULDER CROSS BODY HANDBAG BAG
Listing  number:261100948974
Price:$325.00
Seller: Ecoring2010
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=261100948974

 comment : Please confirm one more time ,its will help very very much!!!!!!

Thank you soo much !!!!!!


----------



## vesna

chicabel said:


> Thank you for your reply Vesna
> Ok I will ask her again and quote what you said.
> 
> I asked her before and her reply was this: "here is no serial number for the clutch.
> You will get the same answer if you go and ask in any YSL boutiques about this.
> Some style of YSL handbags may have serial numbers at the back of the label inside the bag. But there is no serial number for this style of clutch."


 

 oh never mind then, so she did reply to that ...well, I am not sure then, all clutches I know have either serial number on later tag, or gold print on lining, I have never seen something like this, so I am not of big help here, I am sorry.  I am not saying it is not authentic, I am not familiar with it.


----------



## vesna

electra007 said:


> Item name :YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT SHOULDER CROSS BODY HANDBAG BAG
> Listing number:261100948974
> Price:$325.00
> Seller: Ecoring2010
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=261100948974
> 
> comment : Please confirm one more time ,its will help very very much!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you soo much !!!!!!


 
I am not familiar with this style, but the tag, print and lining logo look authentic, I have seen these same details on other vintage bags


----------



## vesna

electra007 said:


> I am very sorry i don't really know how to do it . I will try to find  Thank you so much for fast reply!!!!


 
thanks for this, because others can do a search using auction number or seller's username and search if the bag was authenticated before, so that we do not do double work  cheers, V


----------



## electra007

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this style, but the tag, print and lining logo look authentic, I have seen these same details on other vintage bags


Thank you dear Vesna! This YSL bag is vintage and very beautiful! 
Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## shopforbags

vesna said:


> all details look authentic to me



Thanks vesna!


----------



## ada989

hi guys!

Item:281014187329
Listing Number:
Seller:maarygoroundb 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/28101418732...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4456wt_1162

Comments: Seller started the bid with a relatively low starting price. He/she does lost the auth card and booklet but has a receipt to provide. 

Please authenticate! Thank you and greatly appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

ada989 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> Item:281014187329
> Listing Number:
> Seller:maarygoroundb
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/28101418732...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4456wt_1162
> 
> Comments: Seller started the bid with a relatively low starting price. He/she does lost the auth card and booklet but has a receipt to provide.
> 
> Please authenticate! Thank you and greatly appreciate it.


 
I am not familiar with chyc clutch, it has little hardware and no serial number to compare...leather looks good, fine seller as well, if you search her name on tPF her bags were authenticated here on various forums as authentic (Chloe, Miu Miu etc etc)......but I am not sure about the clutch because I do not know it enough


----------



## luckysugar888

pls authenticate this, thanks so much ladies

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020011S13518754971824865
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020021S13518754971824865
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020031S13518754971824865
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020041S13518754971824865
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020051S13518754971824865
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020061S13518754971824865

is this large size?


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> pls authenticate this, thanks so much ladies
> 
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020011S13518754971824865
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020021S13518754971824865
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020031S13518754971824865
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020041S13518754971824865
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020051S13518754971824865
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010020061S13518754971824865
> 
> is this large size?


 
it is large but we need details:

- back of the leather tag with serial number
- underside of zipper head with logo
- zipper pulls with logo
- lock on the side with key hole
- key/keys


----------



## luckysugar888

hi, how about this ?
it's a 
YSL muse II tricolor cabas
thank you in advance
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080011P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080021P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080031P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080041P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080051P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080061P13518818501828023
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010080071P13518818501828023


----------



## ada989

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with chyc clutch, it has little hardware and no serial number to compare...leather looks good, fine seller as well, if you search her name on tPF her bags were authenticated here on various forums as authentic (Chloe, Miu Miu etc etc)......but I am not sure about the clutch because I do not know it enough



I actually also did a search and did find she sold authentic bags. I just wanted to make sure this isnt a "bad egg" in the basket, especially when there are 2 other clutches of the same kind and style but different color and also relatively low starting prices from its original price range.  But thank you though for all your help. if there's anything else that you think i should ask the seller to be sure, please let me know. Id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ezvuorin

Thank you for your help earlier, someone got the bag before me 
I would ask for new help, could you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much already!
Item name :YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL DOWNTOWN purse tote handbag IVORY PATENT white PreOwned
Listing number:221148528636
Seller:mjgirl123
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...636?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d7abffc


----------



## mgdhernandez

Hi ladies,

I need your help. Please authenticate this.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3351599382.html

Thank you.


----------



## miu miu1

Hi Ladies,

Is this one authentic?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Authenti...mstone_Rings&hash=item20cce461e6#ht_500wt_922
TIA


----------



## Tinyelf

Hi guys, 
I just purchased this clutch from ebay and I'm worried if it is fake.
Pls help me out

Item:ysl large clutch
Listing Number:110970807906
Seller:drama74k0
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LAST-CHANCE...eqae2pTgQALTlhpX0nqSzoE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: please help me out to find out whether this is real.
Thanks


----------



## ShoeLoverNY

Hi Everyone,

I have posted this before and I didn't see a response back so I was ordering if someone can please authenticate these.
Thanks so much in advance!

Title: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Patent Leather Pumps size 38
Seller: lacasaferm
Item#: 300792396968
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300792396968?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShoeLoverNY

ShoeLoverNY said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have posted this before and I didn't see a response back so I was ordering if someone can please authenticate these.
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Title: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Patent Leather Pumps size 38
> Seller: lacasaferm
> Item#: 300792396968
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300792396968?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Would be greatly appreciated.



Nevermind...I just saw that you post this somewhere else. Sorry


----------



## chicabel

vesna said:


> oh never mind then, so she did reply to that ...well, I am not sure then, all clutches I know have either serial number on later tag, or gold print on lining, I have never seen something like this, so I am not of big help here, I am sorry.  I am not saying it is not authentic, I am not familiar with it.




Hi Vesna,
The seller has replied with "I just found there is a serial number at the back of the leather tag. The serial number is:265701.203419 made in Italy"

What do you think? genuine?

Many thanks


----------



## vesna

Tinyelf said:


> Hi guys,
> I just purchased this clutch from ebay and I'm worried if it is fake.
> Pls help me out
> 
> Item:ysl large clutch
> Listing Number:110970807906
> Seller:drama74k0
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LAST-CHANCE...eqae2pTgQALTlhpX0nqSzoE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: please help me out to find out whether this is real.
> Thanks



Hi, this looks authentic to me, why do you think it is fake? It would be better to authenticate before the end of auction next time.


----------



## vesna

miu miu1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is this one authentic?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Authenti...mstone_Rings&hash=item20cce461e6#ht_500wt_922
> TIA



looks good to me, although I would like ring girls to reply, because I am not too much into jewelry...


----------



## vesna

mgdhernandez said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need your help. Please authenticate this.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3351599382.html
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, is it possible to see the paper tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo ?


----------



## vesna

ezvuorin said:


> Thank you for your help earlier, someone got the bag before me
> I would ask for new help, could you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much already!
> Item name :YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL DOWNTOWN purse tote handbag IVORY PATENT white PreOwned
> Listing number:221148528636
> Seller:mjgirl123
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...636?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d7abffc



this is a FAKE downtown, stay away please


----------



## vesna

chicabel said:


> Hi Vesna,
> The seller has replied with "I just found there is a serial number at the back of the leather tag. The serial number is:265701.203419 made in Italy"
> 
> What do you think? genuine?
> 
> Many thanks



looks good so far, but please you need to see the photo of it, for this money you need 100000% insurance. Also, with that number, there is a paper receipt in the auction, it says "item number" on the left and I can not magnify it to see clear number there. Could she just make a large photo of the top of the receipt and we can compare if the receipt belongs to the clutch


----------



## christyxrc

Hi guys,

I just got this YSL CHYC CABAS MEDIUM BLACK and I am wondering it's authentic or not

ITEM NAME: YSL CHYC CABAS  BLACK
LISTING NUMBER:212327979
SELLER:reebonz
COMMENTS: pls take a look if this cabas, this is the frist time to buy the luxury bag online. so I am a bit of worry if it is a fake one. I cannot upload any photo, so there are some links of the bag's detail. thank you very much.


http://b131.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/i.dUNNHwDgP4EWMy*WUBgxhLl7kdpXBHzdMSzhO2dfQ!/b/dLe7H04fBQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b87.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/XsnVsImK5iZMhrb549EHxZr*0w*CZ80qqRyA*GrI7ho!/b/dATK4jO3hQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b90.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/f6iID6L7BbIScZRGBzQ1mLUfwgWBcYJ3mZNp40TVbxY!/b/dD0gsTXWGAAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/ZU55*BGSXZK95Vsc0ulmojv4q2QjEG3eKt9ThyvvQss!/b/dElrDzUsVQAA&bo=WAIgA1gCWAIBAF4!
http://b88.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/2yVbximmoJK6Ijz6dDwXC9PtYgv4wD1RG4Ky2pfXHEk!/b/dBljezTYVAAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/SxiB9NDOzFdjyET4mBzwZ7yIqukxB7agKM2ULA0sN3Q!/b/dE.VGDXDSQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b90.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/yuXEaEOkyxYDymv06jE4BfDqZ0Pce9mVBU0zBSBipaU!/b/dNIerjXwGAAA&bo=ngL2ASADIAMBAEw!
http://b88.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/DD*F3hgkHSY36pj0QvDzjnpeYB9n4j8mp0p13k3auDg!/b/dFCFgTSNVQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12Z4Sis21s34E/6E48qULpS*VjTvJx80UuvRB5mxUpn3CEDbqVo7Vi6Mk!/b/dN7aDTUTVgAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!


----------



## bambigazela111

Hi Ladies,

Is this one authentic?

Yves Saint Laurent  Velvet Mombasa Horn Hobo Bag

http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-torebka-oryginal-okazja-i2764257732.html

xoxo

b


----------



## linakpl

vesna said:


> Hi, I would like to see inner leather tag back with serial number and paper tag with serial number, as well as zipper head underside with the logo


 
Hi! Here are the photos you requested-

inner leather tag back w serial number:







paper tag with serial number (I wasn't sure which tag it was so I took pictures of all the tags with numbers please let me know if didn't get the right one yet):





















zipper head underside with logo:






Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

christyxrc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got this YSL CHYC CABAS MEDIUM BLACK and I am wondering it's authentic or not
> 
> ITEM NAME: YSL CHYC CABAS  BLACK
> LISTING NUMBER:212327979
> SELLER:reebonz
> COMMENTS: pls take a look if this cabas, this is the frist time to buy the luxury bag online. so I am a bit of worry if it is a fake one. I cannot upload any photo, so there are some links of the bag's detail. thank you very much.
> 
> 
> http://b131.photo.store.qq.com/psb?...MSzhO2dfQ!/b/dLe7H04fBQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b87.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...yA*GrI7ho!/b/dATK4jO3hQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b90.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...Np40TVbxY!/b/dD0gsTXWGAAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...9ThyvvQss!/b/dElrDzUsVQAA&bo=WAIgA1gCWAIBAF4!
> http://b88.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...Ky2pfXHEk!/b/dBljezTYVAAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...2ULA0sN3Q!/b/dE.VGDXDSQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b90.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...0zBSBipaU!/b/dNIerjXwGAAA&bo=ngL2ASADIAMBAEw!
> http://b88.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...p13k3auDg!/b/dFCFgTSNVQAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!
> http://b89.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/...qVo7Vi6Mk!/b/dN7aDTUTVgAA&bo=ngL3ASADIAMBAE0!


None of the photos worked...


----------



## bubbleloba

linakpl said:


> Hi! Here are the photos you requested-
> 
> inner leather tag back w serial number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paper tag with serial number (I wasn't sure which tag it was so I took pictures of all the tags with numbers please let me know if didn't get the right one yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper head underside with logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## linakpl

bubbleloba said:


>


 
 Thank you!!! Now to find something to wear with it


----------



## mgdhernandez

Hi, 

I am reposting this in the proper format. Please help authenticate.

Title: Yves Saint Laurent 'Chyc - Medium' Blue Leather Satchel
Seller: 
Item#: PostingID: 3351599382
Link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3351599382.html

Thank you.


----------



## mgdhernandez

vesna said:


> Hi, is it possible to see the paper tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo ?


Hi, 

Thank you for looking into this.  I have requested additional pictures from the seller.


----------



## chicabel

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but please you need to see the photo of it, for this money you need 100000% insurance. Also, with that number, there is a paper receipt in the auction, it says "item number" on the left and I can not magnify it to see clear number there. Could she just make a large photo of the top of the receipt and we can compare if the receipt belongs to the clutch




Hi again Vesna,

She replied with these images below. Please take a look. Many many thanks


----------



## vesna

linakpl said:


> Hi! Here are the photos you requested-
> 
> inner leather tag back w serial number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paper tag with serial number (I wasn't sure which tag it was so I took pictures of all the tags with numbers please let me know if didn't get the right one yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper head underside with logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 
all great !


----------



## vesna

chicabel said:


> Hi again Vesna,
> 
> She replied with these images below. Please take a look. Many many thanks


 
this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bambigazela111 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is this one authentic?
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Velvet Mombasa Horn Hobo Bag
> 
> http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-torebka-oryginal-okazja-i2764257732.html
> 
> xoxo
> 
> b


 
this looks good to me


----------



## chicabel

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me



THANK YOUUUUUUUU VESNA


----------



## addictedtoshop

Please kindly check this link for me..thanks ladies

Name : Authentic YSL SAC Clutch Dark Gold Colour &ndash; 2012- YES SAINT LAURENT
Seller: rilaksophie
Item #:	251178175408
Link: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25117817...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1070wt_922

Thankss


----------



## mgdhernandez

vesna said:


> Hi, is it possible to see the paper tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo ?



Hi Vesna,

Here are add'l pictures sent by the seller.


----------



## addictedtoshop

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> Please kindly check this link for me..thanks ladies
> 
> Name : Authentic YSL SAC Clutch Dark Gold Colour &ndash; 2012- YES SAINT LAURENT
> Seller: rilaksophie
> Item #:	251178175408
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251178175408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1070wt_922
> 
> Thankss



Additional photos pls kindly see..


----------



## vesna

mgdhernandez said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Here are add'l pictures sent by the seller.



something is seriously wrong here, that is why I asked so many things...paper tag is from Belle de Jour shopper not Chyc, something is off with zipper pull, how about zipper head from the under side, it has a logo , hard to photograph but possible, you have to flip zipper head up to see it

I am not saying it is fake, but it does not look reliable to me, especially when the papers and leather serial number do not match


----------



## vesna

addictedtoshop said:


> Additional photos pls kindly see..



just one more photo please, ask the seller for serial number printed in gold in the pocket of the clutch


----------



## mgdhernandez

vesna said:


> something is seriously wrong here, that is why I asked so many things...paper tag is from Belle de Jour shopper not Chyc, something is off with zipper pull, how about zipper head from the under side, it has a logo , hard to photograph but possible, you have to flip zipper head up to see it
> 
> I am not saying it is fake, but it does not look reliable to me, especially when the papers and leather serial number do not match


Hi Vesna, 

I contacted the seller.  She said might have attached the wrong papers with the picture since she has another item. I requested the picture of the zipper pull though.

Is there any other picture I should ask for so we could find out if it is authentic?

I appreciate your time looking into this. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: 'Tribtoo' Suede Nude Heels Shoes Pumps
Seller: thestarbox888
Listing #: 251178041336
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251178041336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## cmmyyy

Quote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...sphxOlDymUagXfyNNIN4DUo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Logo Strap Leather Tote Bag Black
Listing Number: 251176372190
Seller:nanunjake
Comments:

It's a ebay seller
Thanks


----------



## sxca

Item: Yves Saint Laurent $2150 Chyc Cabas Large black Tote Bag BNWT box, tags etc
Listing Number: 330818624202 
Seller: jeelna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330818624202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you very much!


----------



## juliusOC

Girls,  

Can you help me authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc Large - Gray/Beige that I bought. 


I'm still paranoid about this bag. I'm planning to sell this but I don't want to resell a fake handbag. Thank you for your help.


----------



## cmmyyy

cmmyyy said:


> Quote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...sphxOlDymUagXfyNNIN4DUo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Logo Strap Leather Tote Bag Black
> Listing Number: 251176372190
> Seller:nanunjake
> Comments:
> 
> It's a ebay seller
> Thanks



Hi, could you please takkke a look at this bag? Thanks for your time.
Now I got more pictures from this seller, I think this bag is fake.
Could you authentic this tote? thanks


----------



## vesna

cmmyyy said:


> Quote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...sphxOlDymUagXfyNNIN4DUo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Logo Strap Leather Tote Bag Black
> Listing Number: 251176372190
> Seller:nanunjake
> Comments:
> 
> It's a ebay seller
> Thanks



this bag has very strange tag...I am not sure about labeling of this particular bag, looks like men's elusive bag, but the tag is confusing me ..I would not bid on it

there are few guys here who have them, please do a search for VAVIN

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/can-some-one-find-men-bag-me-thx-782324.html

and perhaps PM someone who has it to reveal the tag for you


----------



## vesna

juliusOC said:


> Girls,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc Large - Gray/Beige that I bought.
> 
> 
> I'm still paranoid about this bag. I'm planning to sell this but I don't want to resell a fake handbag. Thank you for your help.



this looks to me authentic....does under-sie of the  zipper head have YSL logo?


----------



## vesna

sxca said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent $2150 Chyc Cabas Large black Tote Bag BNWT box, tags etc
> Listing Number: 330818624202
> Seller: jeelna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330818624202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you very much!



looks authentic


----------



## sxca

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thank you, Vesna!


----------



## christyxrc

bubbleloba said:


> None of the photos worked...


Sorry about that. I didn't relize those pics are not worked.
there are some pics


----------



## luckysugar888

hi ladies, your thoughts on this please

item:ysl large muse
seller: east_seller
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-M...204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc8468dc

thank you!!


----------



## lynnielovesbags

Hello bag fanatics, Im entirely new to this and Im not all that sure what Im doing, so please forgive me if I blunder about a bit....My bestie at home is after a new bag and after a disasterous affair from an ebay fake Mulberry purchase I have been appointed to find a desirable number. Anyhow, there is a rather appealing YSL Muse Messenger for sale in a boutique that the guy who owns the place says is the real deal, but I dont take salespeoples word for things so I was really hoping y'all could advise...hope the pics load ok. Please let me know what you think. Many thanks for any advice you can offer, please feel free to ask questions or give me pointers


----------



## ceeli

thank you ladies! 

title: YSL Muse Handbag Oversized Dark Brown Leather EUC
#: 300809976989
seller: shawnandkari 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609abfc9d

title: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Easy Bag
#: 181015324096
seller: xox1143
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181015324096&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## nuf

Dear ladies, please could you advise me? 

item: The Tribute bag
seller: boutiqueon57
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-YVES-...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b709ea8

I know the pics are not enough and I asked for more, I got this link http://shop.boutiqueon57.com/products/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-tribute-black-patent-leather-handbag. 
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## juliusOC

vesna said:
			
		

> this looks to me authentic....does under-sie of the  zipper head have YSL logo?



Yes, under the zipper heads have YSL logo. 

Thanks for your time Vesna, I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## vesna

juliusOC said:


> Yes, under the zipper heads have YSL logo.
> 
> Thanks for your time Vesna, I truly appreciate your help.



perfect !!!


----------



## vesna

christyxrc said:


> Sorry about that. I didn't relize those pics are not worked.
> there are some pics



looks great


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> hi ladies, your thoughts on this please
> 
> item:ysl large muse
> seller: east_seller
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-M...204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc8468dc
> 
> thank you!!



looks great so far. What is the serial number on the back of the inner leather tag? Paper tag should have serial number on the other side too..can we see those two pics?


----------



## vesna

lynnielovesbags said:


> Hello bag fanatics, Im entirely new to this and Im not all that sure what Im doing, so please forgive me if I blunder about a bit....My bestie at home is after a new bag and after a disasterous affair from an ebay fake Mulberry purchase I have been appointed to find a desirable number. Anyhow, there is a rather appealing YSL Muse Messenger for sale in a boutique that the guy who owns the place says is the real deal, but I dont take salespeoples word for things so I was really hoping y'all could advise...hope the pics load ok. Please let me know what you think. Many thanks for any advice you can offer, please feel free to ask questions or give me pointers



Hi, looks good so far..please post a photo closeup of inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and zipper head the bottom side of it to see logo on it


----------



## vesna

ceeli said:


> thank you ladies!
> 
> title: YSL Muse Handbag Oversized Dark Brown Leather EUC
> #: 300809976989
> seller: shawnandkari
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609abfc9d
> 
> looks good so far..can we see underside of zipper head with the logo and key/keys and lock opening...everything else checked fine
> 
> title: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Easy Bag
> #: 181015324096
> seller: xox1143
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181015324096&fromMakeTrack=true



I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number and under side of zipper head with the logo


----------



## vesna

nuf said:


> Dear ladies, please could you advise me?
> 
> item: The Tribute bag
> seller: boutiqueon57
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-YVES-...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b709ea8
> 
> I know the pics are not enough and I asked for more, I got this link http://shop.boutiqueon57.com/products/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-tribute-black-patent-leather-handbag.
> Thanks a lot!!!



please ask for inner leather tag front and back pics


----------



## christyxrc

vesna said:


> looks great


Vesna, thank you for your time. I really appreciate


----------



## nuf

vesna said:


> please ask for inner leather tag front and back pics


I asked the seller and got no responce. I think it is clear enough, isn´t it? Thank you Vesna, you are awesome and I appriciate your help!


----------



## vesna

nuf said:


> I asked the seller and got no responce. I think it is clear enough, isn´t it? Thank you Vesna, you are awesome and I appriciate your help!


 
well, this looks like authentic bag, I just wanted assurance to be 100% certain...however this boutique is a respected one, and also has an ebay store....so, being a large seller, perhaps they do not bother proving authenticity, it seems OK to me


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this YSL Mini Cabas Chyc:

Link: http://www.hermeser.lnwshop.com/pro...-laurent-cabas-chyc-mini-leather-satchel-1500 

Thanks!


----------



## bambigazela111

My lovely ladies, please could you advise me? 
item:  canvas bag ? 
seller: allegro.pl

http://allegro.pl/torba-worek-ysl-yves-saint-laurent-skora-torebka-i2774554540.html


----------



## bambigazela111

vesna said:


> this looks good to me


Thanks for your time Vesna
You are amazing!


----------



## koala.

Please take a look at this  

item:Auth. Yves Saint laurent Chyc Handbag Shoulder
Seller:jjoooo78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b8297cd 

Comments: Th dustbag white content tag materials is different from my belle du jour dustbag. 

TIA!


----------



## Mangesj12

Name: NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Patent Leather Quilted Tote Bag Purse 
Seller: glamorous143
Item number: 121006499113
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121006499113?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## bubbleloba

Mangesj12 said:


> Name: NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Patent Leather Quilted Tote Bag Purse
> Seller: glamorous143
> Item number: 121006499113
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121006499113?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

koala. said:


> Please take a look at this
> 
> item:Auth. Yves Saint laurent Chyc Handbag Shoulder
> Seller:jjoooo78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b8297cd
> 
> Comments: Th dustbag white content tag materials is different from my belle du jour dustbag.
> 
> TIA!



Can you ask the seller for a photo of the paper tag showing the serial as well? Some YSL dust bags do have the white inner bag inside to protect light color bags.


----------



## Mangesj12

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.



thanks for your kindness!


----------



## Mangesj12

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.



Thanks a lot! Does this style is discontinued already?


----------



## Pennies1988

Can someone help me authenticate this:

Name: YSL Cabas Chyc Mini
Item: 150943979282
Seller: lulublue717
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-NWT-YSL...ags&hash=item2324f65712&_uhb=1#ht_5323wt_1088


Thanks!


----------



## JRed

Name:  Almost New YSL Muse Medium in Black Calf Leather
Item:  N/A
Seller:  summer-ish
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Almost-New-YSL-Muse-Medium-in-Black-Calf-Leather/87687033

Thank you.


----------



## koala.

bubbleloba said:


> Can you ask the seller for a photo of the paper tag showing the serial as well? Some YSL dust bags do have the white inner bag inside to protect light color bags.



Thanks bubbleloba. However the seller replied 

I don't see where the serial number is from these tags. I put the ones from my muse bag side by side and even from the muse bag tag, the serial number is only written on the long tag which shows on the bottom left.. But you are more than welcome to authenticate from TPF.  

And sent me this picture. What do you think best to give this a miss?


----------



## nuf

vesna said:


> well, this looks like authentic bag, I just wanted assurance to be 100% certain...however this boutique is a respected one, and also has an ebay store....so, being a large seller, perhaps they do not bother proving authenticity, it seems OK to me


 
Dear Vesna, thank you! I wronged to the seller, he gave me some pics:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/ysl1.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/ysl2.png/


----------



## vesna

nuf said:


> Dear Vesna, thank you! I wronged to the seller, he gave me some pics:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/ysl1.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/ysl2.png/


 
looks great


----------



## nuf

vesna said:


> looks great


Thanks! I am happy it is ok, thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## renee_nyc

Please authenticate this.  I love the color and it's my HG but hard for me to tell if it's the real deal. 

item:Auth. Yves Saint Laurent Blue Leather Medium Satchel Handbag Purse
Seller: 23sbs23 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2d248ba0


----------



## lynnielovesbags

vesna said:


> Hi, looks good so far..please post a photo closeup of inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and zipper head the bottom side of it to see logo on it



Heres more pics so far Im loving it so heres hoping it it the real deal!


----------



## lynnielovesbags

vesna said:


> Hi, looks good so far..please post a photo closeup of inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and zipper head the bottom side of it to see logo on it



Just me, heres some more pics of zippers and labels etc, thought Id posted some already bur for some reason they didnt come out. Im loving it so heres hoping it is the real deal. Many thanks for your advice


----------



## bubbleloba

Mangesj12 said:


> Thanks a lot! Does this style is discontinued already?



Yes, it was from a few years ago.


----------



## bubbleloba

koala. said:


> Thanks bubbleloba. However the seller replied
> 
> I don't see where the serial number is from these tags. I put the ones from my muse bag side by side and even from the muse bag tag, the serial number is only written on the long tag which shows on the bottom left.. But you are more than welcome to authenticate from TPF.
> 
> And sent me this picture. What do you think best to give this a miss?



I would skip. All of the bags should come with paper tags - as the seller even provided a muse tag but not the chyc tag.


----------



## Mangesj12

bubbleloba said:


> Yes, it was from a few years ago.



Thanks for the info bubbleloba!


----------



## vesna

renee_nyc said:


> Please authenticate this. I love the color and it's my HG but hard for me to tell if it's the real deal.
> 
> item:Auth. Yves Saint Laurent Blue Leather Medium Satchel Handbag Purse
> Seller: 23sbs23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2d248ba0


 
Hi, I can not tell. If the seller would post inner leather tag front and back as well as underside of zipper head with the logo that would help.. If she has a paper with serial number as well


----------



## vesna

lynnielovesbags said:


> Heres more pics so far Im loving it so heres hoping it it the real deal!


 
looks good


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you.

I agree it is hard to tell.  The seller hasn't been on evil bay that long and has positive feedback.  BUT I did a search on the seller on all of TPF and 4 of her listings have been fake (and all sold). So she must have a source of really good fakes (or she's reselling ones she's bought herself.  

Even if this one MIGHT be real and I really really love the color, I don't think I can trust her.  The sad thing is someone else has already bid on this.  

But I asked your question anyway because I want to see what she says - if she'll give an excuse for not having pictures.

Thanks again.  I hate fakes.




vesna said:


> Hi, I can not tell. If the seller would post inner leather tag front and back as well as underside of zipper head with the logo that would help.. If she has a paper with serial number as well


----------



## vesna

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I agree it is hard to tell. The seller hasn't been on evil bay that long and has positive feedback. BUT I did a search on the seller on all of TPF and 4 of her listings have been fake (and all sold). So she must have a source of really good fakes (or she's reselling ones she's bought herself.
> 
> Even if this one MIGHT be real and I really really love the color, I don't think I can trust her. The sad thing is someone else has already bid on this.
> 
> But I asked your question anyway because I want to see what she says - if she'll give an excuse for not having pictures.
> 
> Thanks again. I hate fakes.


 
no, no, do not bid, I did not check on tPF this time before those additional pics, but harware looks too bright and wrongly carved, I would stay away


----------



## renee_nyc

I am staying away!  I feel bad for the person who already bid.  

Thanks again!!



vesna said:


> no, no, do not bid, I did not check on tPF this time before those additional pics, but harware looks too bright and wrongly carved, I would stay away


----------



## luckysugar888

hi i would like to ask, what's the difference between metropolis and tribute? the shoulder bag? and are both discontinued already? thanks so much


----------



## stylishhomes

Ladies, what do you think of this one, please ?
YSL Clutch Gold
ViewItem&item=140882741624"]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140882741624[/URL]
Seller arturi1086
Item 140882741624
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140882741624


----------



## bubbleloba

luckysugar888 said:


> hi i would like to ask, what's the difference between metropolis and tribute? the shoulder bag? and are both discontinued already? thanks so much



The metropolis is the same as the tribute tote. YSL sometimes change the name of the bag between pre-production and when the bags are actually in stores. The tribute bag was from several years ago and are no longer in production.


----------



## rvi101

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC MEDIUM TOTE BAG 
Listing Number:  321020237133
Seller:  offhouse
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-YSL-...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4abe4c154d
Comments:  Please advise if item is authentic.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luckysugar888

hi ladies, what do you think of this? pls authenticate thank you

YSL purple bag

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100011S13528205011287282
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100021S13528205011287282
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060011R13528206391289325
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060021R13528206391289325
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060031R13528206391289325
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0400010100011G13528206901286733

thank you!!


----------



## bubbleloba

rvi101 said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC MEDIUM TOTE BAG
> Listing Number:  321020237133
> Seller:  offhouse
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-YSL-...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4abe4c154d
> Comments:  Please advise if item is authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would stay away from this one. Something looks off but I can't pinpoint it. Also, the seller has sold fakes in the past.


----------



## rvi101

bubbleloba said:


> I would stay away from this one. Something looks off but I can't pinpoint it. Also, the seller has sold fakes in the past.



thanks a lot for taking time to answer my query!


----------



## bubbleloba

luckysugar888 said:


> hi ladies, what do you think of this? pls authenticate thank you
> 
> YSL purple bag
> 
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100011S13528205011287282
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100021S13528205011287282
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060011R13528206391289325
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060021R13528206391289325
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010060031R13528206391289325
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0400010100011G13528206901286733
> 
> thank you!!



Did the photos come from an auction listing? Please follow the format to help others search through the thread and prevent double posting/authentication.

Some of the photos are quite small. We would need to see a close up of the paper tag (saw it in the background in one of the photos), button snap inside the bag, and also please clarify if this is the medium or large size tribute.


----------



## mkimimi

Black Patent YSL Belle Du Jour
I bid on this bag last week and the user emailed me with second chance offer, I cannot find the original listing anymore. They emailed me these pictures. I want to be sure that it is authentic before I pay them. Thanks.

eBay Username:workedrhino

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/greendpink/2012-10-01_10-21-00_321.jpg
http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/greendpink/2012-10-01_10-21-21_762.jpg


----------



## klpisto

Worried this bag might not be authentic because there is no logo on the underside of the zipper pulls. Do Muse's ever not have that feature? Please authenticate - thank you!!!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL White Leather Small 'Muse' Tote Bag
Listing Number: 150932197949
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://tinyurl.com/a5xhu78



http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0255.jpg
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0257.jpg
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0258.jpg
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0260.jpg


----------



## TSquared2

Hi Ladies,

Would love some help/input into these bags. 

Item: YSL Cobalt Patent Leather Clutch 
Listing Number: 281020937683
Seller: erinsloves 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281020937683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Can anyone comment on what size this is? I'm really after a large. Would love to own this beauty!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Teal Leather Small Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 150937492180
Seller: luxury.garage.sale 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150937492180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Am I right in saying this is the small crossbody style rather than the original shoulder style?

Item: YSL/YVES SAINT LAURENT $1,795 BLACK LEATHER 'MUSE' BAG W/MESSENGER STRAP
Listing Number: 200847024943
Seller: tribecaclubcouture 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200847024943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: This is the Rive Gauche style right? Not the Muse? Also, is this a medium or larger size? I would prefer medium

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

klpisto said:


> Worried this bag might not be authentic because there is no logo on the underside of the zipper pulls. Do Muse's ever not have that feature? Please authenticate - thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL White Leather Small 'Muse' Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 150932197949
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://tinyurl.com/a5xhu78
> 
> 
> 
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0255.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0257.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0258.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_0260.jpg



This is an authentic bag.


----------



## klpisto

bubbleloba said:


> this is an authentic bag.



thank you!!!


----------



## sxca

Item: YSL Chyc Black Leather 100 Authentic
Item Number: 160921394179 
Seller: gacciovf
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160921394179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would love some help/input into these bags.
> 
> Item: YSL Cobalt Patent Leather Clutch
> Listing Number: 281020937683
> Seller: erinsloves
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281020937683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Can anyone comment on what size this is? I'm really after a large. Would love to own this beauty!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Teal Leather Small Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 150937492180
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150937492180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Am I right in saying this is the small crossbody style rather than the original shoulder style?
> 
> Item: YSL/YVES SAINT LAURENT $1,795 BLACK LEATHER 'MUSE' BAG W/MESSENGER STRAP
> Listing Number: 200847024943
> Seller: tribecaclubcouture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200847024943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: This is the Rive Gauche style right? Not the Muse? Also, is this a medium or larger size? I would prefer medium
> 
> Thanks in advance!



#1 I am not sure at all

#2 I believe this is authentic, however I would like to see inner leather tag front and back...it is small shoulder cross-body as opposed to larger with short shoulder strap with clasps 

#3 Rive gauche, missing vital photos, inner leather tag front and back, zipper head bottom side with the logo


----------



## vesna

stylishhomes said:


> Ladies, what do you think of this one, please ?
> YSL Clutch Gold
> ViewItem&item=140882741624"]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140882741624[/URL]
> Seller arturi1086
> Item 140882741624
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140882741624



not sure, not enough photos - serial numer inside the pocket, some papers with serial number


----------



## bubbleloba

sxca said:


> Item: YSL Chyc Black Leather 100 Authentic
> Item Number: 160921394179
> Seller: gacciovf
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160921394179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA!



Looks authentic, but ask the seller for a photo of the inside zipper so we can confirm 100%.


----------



## T_Bags

Can you please authenticate this. I have been looking for a muse this color. However, the name tag looks very faint so I suspect that its a fake.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Brown Leather Bag *Hard to Find Color*
Item #: 281019584264
Seller: high_end_designer_heaven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281019584264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

T_Bags said:


> Can you please authenticate this. I have been looking for a muse this color. However, the name tag looks very faint so I suspect that its a fake.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Brown Leather Bag *Hard to Find Color*
> Item #: 281019584264
> Seller: high_end_designer_heaven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281019584264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



this looks authentic to me, all the details look good. The tag can be faded because the bag is old, this happened to my muse too...this is all good, all details checked out and the seller knows which photos to post

*Bubbleoba* might confirm so that we are  100% sure


----------



## vesna

mkimimi said:


> Black Patent YSL Belle Du Jour
> I bid on this bag last week and the user emailed me with second chance offer, I cannot find the original listing anymore. They emailed me these pictures. I want to be sure that it is authentic before I pay them. Thanks.
> 
> eBay Username:workedrhino
> 
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/greendpink/2012-10-01_10-21-00_321.jpg
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/greendpink/2012-10-01_10-21-21_762.jpg



hard to authenticate on the basis of these two pics


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Item: Mini Chyc Cabas
Ebay username: lulublue717
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-YS...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324f65712
How does this look?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Item: Mini Chyc Cabas
seller: liendelane
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/ON-...as-Chyc-with-Strap-in-Light-Seppia-G/87306175
Also this one


----------



## stylishhomes

vesna said:


> not sure, not enough photos - serial numer inside the pocket, some papers with serial number



Thank you so much for replying.  I had decided against that one and went ahead on this one.  What do you think, please?

Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour large clutch gold metallic
Seller:  highstrungdesigns
Item# 28102210258

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281022102581&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## luckysugar888

hi,  
pls authenticate this 

item: ysl multy sexy red hobo
item #  	330828908770
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Multy-S...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06f088e2

thank you


----------



## T_Bags

Thanks!



vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me, all the details look good. The tag can be faded because the bag is old, this happened to my muse too...this is all good, all details checked out and the seller knows which photos to post
> 
> *Bubbleoba* might confirm so that we are  100% sure


----------



## ynz

Item:ysl clutch bag
Seller: private saler
Comments: please help me look at this bag! thanks


----------



## bambigazela111

hey ladys!

Item: no name YSL vintage purse
Listing Number:
Seller:daisy__21 via allegro.pl  

Link:http://allegro.pl/torebka-yves-saint-laurent-i2788003054.html

please help me with this bag! thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

T_Bags said:


> Can you please authenticate this. I have been looking for a muse this color. However, the name tag looks very faint so I suspect that its a fake.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Brown Leather Bag *Hard to Find Color*
> Item #: 281019584264
> Seller: high_end_designer_heaven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281019584264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





vesna said:


> *Bubbleoba* might confirm so that we are  100% sure



Authentic!


----------



## T_Bags

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic!


Thanks! Its mine now


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> Item:ysl clutch bag
> Seller: private saler
> Comments: please help me look at this bag! thanks



looks authentic so far, any paper with serial number ?


----------



## vesna

bambigazela111 said:


> hey ladys!
> 
> Item: no name YSL vintage purse
> Listing Number:
> Seller:daisy__21 via allegro.pl
> 
> Link:http://allegro.pl/torebka-yves-sain...ike authentic, YSL details check as authentic


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Item: Mini Chyc Cabas
> Ebay username: lulublue717
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-YS...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324f65712
> How does this look?



looks good


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Item: Mini Chyc Cabas
> seller: liendelane
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/ON-...as-Chyc-with-Strap-in-Light-Seppia-G/87306175
> Also this one



there is only one photo there ,  I would need to see inner leather tag front and back with serial number as well as closeup of paper tag with serial number, also zipper pull and zipper head bottom with the logo, please


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> hi,
> pls authenticate this
> 
> item: ysl multy sexy red hobo
> item #  	330828908770
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Multy-S...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06f088e2
> 
> thank you



looks good to me..if you want to be 100% sure, please ask the seller for the back of inner leather tag and paper tag with serial number


----------



## bambigazela111

vesna said:


> looks like authentic, YSL details check as authentic



thx3333333333333


----------



## stylishhomes

I went ahead on this one. What do you think, please?

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour large clutch gold metallic
Seller: highstrungdesigns
Item# 28102210258

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
I have pix I just took as I just received it.  Should I post them?  Thanks!


----------



## stylishhomes

stylishhomes said:


> I went ahead on this one. What do you think, please?
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour large clutch gold metallic
> Seller: highstrungdesigns
> Item#
> 
> 
> I have pix I just took as I just received it.  Should I post them?  Thanks!


----------



## ceeli

hi ladies,
please take a look at this one for me!!  thanks!


----------



## ceeli

one more pic!








ceeli said:


> hi ladies,
> please take a look at this one for me!!  thanks!


----------



## vesna

stylishhomes said:


>





stylishhomes said:


> I went ahead on this one. What do you think, please?
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour large clutch gold metallic
> Seller: highstrungdesigns
> Item# 28102210258
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> I have pix I just took as I just received it.  Should I post them?  Thanks!



looks good from your photo, I can not open the auction, says "removed"


----------



## vesna

ceeli said:


> one more pic!



it looks good to me..no papers? Just wanted to see serial number on paper tag...what is the logo on the underside of zipper head (not zipper pull)?


----------



## ceeli

vesna said:


> it looks good to me..no papers? Just wanted to see serial number on paper tag...what is the logo on the underside of zipper head (not zipper pull)?



no papers!  what's the zipper head? sorry!!


----------



## vesna

ceeli said:


> no papers!  what's the zipper head? sorry!!



the carrier of zipper,  the actual driving head which connects zippers...underside has a logo


----------



## ceeli

vesna said:


> the carrier of zipper,  the actual driving head which connects zippers...underside has a logo


haha i figured it out! took me a while!  here it is:






thanks again!!


----------



## vesna

ceeli said:


> haha i figured it out! took me a while!  here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!!



  looks great


----------



## ceeli

vesna said:


> looks great



yay!! you authenticators are sooo helpful!


----------



## sxca

bubbleloba said:


> Looks authentic, but ask the seller for a photo of the inside zipper so we can confirm 100%.



zipper photos. thank you again!


----------



## bubbleloba

sxca said:


> zipper photos. thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 1949641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949642



Thanks! I meant to see the back of the zipper hardware.


----------



## Jacer

Its my first time buying YSL off ebay and wondering if you ladies can give me peace of mind and authenticate this one for me.

Item:BNWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Neo Double Tote Bag Shopper Large
Item number:261127937169
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261127937169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## tanniengo

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Black Leather
Item ID: N/A
Seller: hughie8465
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310506653762&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123

Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot


----------



## lillawyer85

I have been dying for this style of bag, but can't bring myself to pay full price 

Is this one real?  I would love to bid on it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=016&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## rapunzel283

Item: YSL Cobalt Patent Leather Clutch
Listing Number: 281020937683
Seller: erinsloves
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Coba...ries&hash=item416e2735d3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1199





Item: Brand New Authentic Large Yves Saint Laurent YSL Clutch Skye Blue Patent Leather
Listing Number: 290812958284
Seller: k235e
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29081295...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1199


Please and thank you!


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

Is this handbag authentic? Would love to make this purchase ASAP for my birthday! 

YSL Medium Chyc Cabas Red
Listing number : 251184471250
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CABAS-MEDIUM-IN-POPPY-RED-BRAND-NEW-/251184471250
Seller : tantotesac

Thanks a million for your feedback&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## ynz

vesna said:


> looks authentic so far, any paper with serial number ?



i'm not sure wut u r referring to...?


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> i'm not sure wut u r referring to...?



your post #6647, I was asking if there was a paper tag with serial number on it that matches the one on the satin lining


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Its my first time buying YSL off ebay and wondering if you ladies can give me peace of mind and authenticate this one for me.
> 
> Item:BNWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Neo Double Tote Bag Shopper Large
> Item number:261127937169
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261127937169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a whole bunch!



pouch has a leather tag, it would be great to see front and back with serial number


----------



## vesna

tanniengo said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Black Leather
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller: hughie8465
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310506653762&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot



looks good, I could not see too well because photos are small, just ask for serial number larger photo please, looks OK though


----------



## vesna

lillawyer85 said:


> I have been dying for this style of bag, but can't bring myself to pay full price
> 
> Is this one real?  I would love to bid on it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=016&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



hi and welcome 

looks good so far. we need more photos to be 100% sure...inner leather tag front and back with serial number, and an underside of zipper head to see the logo

please post in the format of the first post, so that the others can search the bag by number and seller


----------



## vesna

rapunzel283 said:


> Item: YSL Cobalt Patent Leather Clutch
> Listing Number: 281020937683
> Seller: erinsloves
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Coba...ries&hash=item416e2735d3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic Large Yves Saint Laurent YSL Clutch Skye Blue Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 290812958284
> Seller: k235e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29081295...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1199
> 
> 
> Please and thank you!



#1 I do not know, something is off with inner pocket

#2 we need closer photo of paper tag with serial number on it and inside the pocket serial number


----------



## vesna

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> Is this handbag authentic? Would love to make this purchase ASAP for my birthday!
> 
> YSL Medium Chyc Cabas Red
> Listing number : 251184471250
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CABAS-MEDIUM-IN-POPPY-RED-BRAND-NEW-/251184471250
> Seller : tantotesac
> 
> Thanks a million for your feedback&#65533;&#65533;



please ask for the photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> please ask for the photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo


seller has sent additional pics how can i upload them without url image or link


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

the additional pictures that were sent are too large and i am unable to resize, do you have any other suggestions in order for you to verify authenticity of product...maybe send it to you in an email?


----------



## lillawyer85

vesna said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> looks good so far. we need more photos to be 100% sure...inner leather tag front and back with serial number, and an underside of zipper head to see the logo
> 
> please post in the format of the first post, so that the others can search the bag by number and seller




Thank you!!  

Oops about the format!  Let me try that again:

Item: YSL Oversize Muse in Chocolate
Listing Number:  261126750343
Seller:  blakechu
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261126750343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I asked the seller for the photos... with only five hrs. left to bid, I hope that she will actually provide them.  From what I have read so far, the opposite side of the zipper is pretty important, as it must say "YSL," right?  If I don't get such photos in time, too risky to bid?


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> please ask for the photo of the back of leather tag with serial number and underside of zipper head with the logo


the additional pictures that were sent are too large and i am unable to resize, do you have any other suggestions in order for you to verify authenticity of product...maybe send it to you in an email?


----------



## vesna

lillawyer85 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Oops about the format!  Let me try that again:
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize Muse in Chocolate
> Listing Number:  261126750343
> Seller:  blakechu
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261126750343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for the photos... with only five hrs. left to bid, I hope that she will actually provide them.  From what I have read so far, the opposite side of the zipper is pretty important, as it must say "YSL," right?  If I don't get such photos in time, too risky to bid?



thanks for the format 

it does not have to be YSL if it is older bag it could be Lampo but it has to be the right shape of the logo and zipper head


----------



## vesna

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> the additional pictures that were sent are too large and i am unable to resize, do you have any other suggestions in order for you to verify authenticity of product...maybe send it to you in an email?



try to upload them on some free image website such as imageshack, there are so many out there for free, then just post the link here


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

http://m1285.photobucket.com/albums...VZEOHxTHJ+Z42bXPFl/8e6azm3yWH4fP0w5Xc663xWwg=


Here you go!


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> try to upload them on some free image website such as imageshack, there are so many out there for free, then just post the link here


http://m1285.photobucket.com/albums...VZEOHxTHJ+Z42bXPFl/8e6azm3yWH4fP0w5Xc663xWwg=


----------



## vesna

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> http://m1285.photobucket.com/albums...VZEOHxTHJ+Z42bXPFl/8e6azm3yWH4fP0w5Xc663xWwg=



zipper looks great, can you figure out the serial number from the photo?


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

I believe it's 27 9079 213317...I can definitely verify with the seller


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

I believe it's 27 9079 213317


----------



## ynz

vesna said:


> your post #6647, I was asking if there was a paper tag with serial number on it that matches the one on the satin lining



nop i think the tags were removed and not available anymore...


----------



## booya_hubajuba

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Mini - Poppy red
Seller: Private seller, not on ebay

Comments: Hi everyone, I have found a bag from a private seller. I have received some pictures from her which are attached below. Please help me authenticate this. If more pics are needed please let me know. Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## stylishhomes

vesna said:


> looks good from your photo, I can not open the auction, says "removed"



Thank you very much!    Yes, that auction had been removed right after.

I can make more pics if you need them, I'll be back home tomorrow night.  

Thanks again, Dawne


----------



## luckysugar888

hi can you pls authenticate this thank you

YSL muse patent 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69dc05eb

seller: oasis137


----------



## ezvuorin

vesna said:
			
		

> this is a FAKE downtown, stay away please



thank you so much for your lovely help vesna!


----------



## Jacer

Please authenticate this one. Thank you!

Item : YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT *** Black nylon / leather tote bag
Item Number: 330828824747
Seller: estylescoop-dropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06ef40ab

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## victoria427

Can you please authenticate this handbag , thank you!

Item : YSL Rive Gauche handbag 
Item number: 200848948373
Seller: lolaandmaddys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rive-Gauche...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec387bc95


----------



## bubbleloba

luckysugar888 said:


> hi can you pls authenticate this thank you
> 
> YSL muse patent
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69dc05eb
> 
> seller: oasis137



Looks authentic, but I am irked by the seller's refusal to accept returns under any condition. I would think twice in case the seller puts a bait and switch on you.


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> zipper looks great, can you figure out the serial number from the photo?


The seller confirmed that the serial number is 27 9079 213317. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> zipper looks great, can you figure out the serial number from the photo?


http://s1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/xquisitely/

Here is a clearer picture of the serial number


----------



## vesna

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> http://s1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/xquisitely/
> 
> Here is a clearer picture of the serial number



looks good to me


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much for your help. I have one last question, should all the red chyc cabas have the same serial number, especially if it were made in the same year?


----------



## jacquesjax

Item : YSL Yves Saint Laurent gold metallic goatskin 'Y-Mail' Leather Clutch NWT $895
Item number: 181009432135
Seller: nyceliteboutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181009432135?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

hi girls please help me authenticate this clutch that i recently won.

thanks!


----------



## vesna

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I have one last question, should all the red chyc cabas have the same serial number, especially if it were made in the same year?



yes, they should


----------



## Amber1

Item: Vintage YSL bag
Seller: vintage shop
Comments: There is two a white one and a black one. Maby 80's? Please help! Are they real? Thank you!



























Black YSL


----------



## zuzu35

I have tried loading pictures I received from a seller and can't get them to load, so I thought I would ask a question that might rule out the bag without the photos. I am interested in a Muse and I asked for pictures of the inner tag back and front. My question is do any Muses have a metal zipper pull on the inside pocket? Every picture I have seen has a leather zipper pull tag. Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## Shannon66

pls help me to authenticate the ysl y clutch
item&#65306;ysl y clutch color&#65306;fushia
style id&#65306;265701 BF90G 1454
Thanks!


----------



## Dee.

*Item:* YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle Du Jour' Storm Blue Turchesse Patent Clutch Bag
*Listing Number:* 321027558298
*Seller:* hotel-cicero
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-Du-Jour-Storm-Blue-Turchesse-Patent-Clutch-Bag-/321027558298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abebbcb9a&_uhb=1#ht_5517wt_1271
*Comments:* Please help me authenticate this clutch! Thank you in advance :]


----------



## bellaNlawrence

please help  thank you in advance

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Leather Handbag Excellent Condition in Box
Listing Number: 150948191339
Seller: nina_furfur_japan
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325369c6b


----------



## vesna

zuzu35 said:


> I have tried loading pictures I received from a seller and can't get them to load, so I thought I would ask a question that might rule out the bag without the photos. I am interested in a Muse and I asked for pictures of the inner tag back and front. My question is do any Muses have a metal zipper pull on the inside pocket? Every picture I have seen has a leather zipper pull tag. Thanks for your expertise!



leather zipper pull it is, I have never seen metal

you can load pictures to some image shack , photobucket or other free online picture site, then post the link here


----------



## vesna

Shannon66 said:


> pls help me to authenticate the ysl y clutch
> item&#65306;ysl y clutch color&#65306;fushia
> style id&#65306;265701 BF90G 1454
> Thanks!



hi Shannon, we need a web address (link) of the bag


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> *Item:* YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle Du Jour' Storm Blue Turchesse Patent Clutch Bag
> *Listing Number:* 321027558298
> *Seller:* hotel-cicero
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-Du-Jour-Storm-Blue-Turchesse-Patent-Clutch-Bag-/321027558298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abebbcb9a&_uhb=1#ht_5517wt_1271
> *Comments:* Please help me authenticate this clutch! Thank you in advance :]



not sure without some paper tag showing serial number and inside of the pocket serial number photo


----------



## vesna

bellaNlawrence said:


> please help  thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Leather Handbag Excellent Condition in Box
> Listing Number: 150948191339
> Seller: nina_furfur_japan
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325369c6b



great seller , authentic bag


----------



## vesna

Amber1 said:


> Item: Vintage YSL bag
> Seller: vintage shop
> Comments: There is two a white one and a black one. Maby 80's? Please help! Are they real? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black YSL



details look good but i am not familiar with this style


----------



## luckysugar888

vesna said:


> looks good to me..if you want to be 100% sure, please ask the seller for the back of inner leather tag and paper tag with serial number



hi there, the seller just provided these photos, maybe this helps, 
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070011X135348877324948
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070021X135348877324948

thank you again!


----------



## jacquesjax

Repost
Item : YSL Yves Saint Laurent gold metallic goatskin 'Y-Mail' Leather Clutch NWT $895
Item number: 181009432135
Seller: nyceliteboutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181009432135...84.m1497.l2649

hi girls please help me authenticate this clutch that i recently won.


TIA


----------



## Jacer

Could you please authenticate this bag for me. 

Item:YSL LARGE REVERSIBLE RED AND NAVY LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
Item Number:251187871065
Seller:greatstuffworks
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251187871065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I've been on such a YSL kick lately. Love this bag and saw one a few days ago that I didn't buy because the seller wouldn't send extra pics of the serial number so it could be authenticated. 

Thank you ladies for making it possible for me to buy with a sound mind. 

Thank you so very, very much!


----------



## Amber1

vesna said:


> details look good but i am not familiar with this style



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> hi there, the seller just provided these photos, maybe this helps,
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070011X135348877324948
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070021X135348877324948
> 
> thank you again!



looks good


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, please help to auth. Thanks!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT &#8216;Muse Two Cabas&#8217; tote
Listing No.: 290816035893
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816035893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Shannon66

vesna said:


> hi Shannon, we need a web address (link) of the bag



i dont have website bc my friend bought it in store&#12290;i will upload some pictures later&#12290; is it OK&#65311;


----------



## cherrycookies

Amber1 said:


> Item: Vintage YSL bag
> Seller: vintage shop
> Comments: There is two a white one and a black one. Maby 80's? Please help! Are they real? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black YSL


OMG! these are gorgeous! 

they look authentic! but best to get it verified by the experts here.


----------



## vesna

Shannon66 said:


> i dont have website bc my friend bought it in store&#12290;i will upload some pictures later&#12290; is it OK&#65311;



yes, yes, please, upload them here, nd if they are too large use photobucket and post the link then here


----------



## Shannon66

vesna said:


> yes, yes, please, upload them here, nd if they are too large use photobucket and post the link then here



http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/66shannon/library/
here is link&#12290;thanks


----------



## vesna

Shannon66 said:


> http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/66shannon/library/
> here is link&#12290;thanks



we need photos of inner serial number and signature - on the outside and inside the inner pocket, as well as the paper tag with serial number


----------



## Pupuds_30

Item: Y S L Leather Tote Bag 
Listing Number: 160927312230
Seller: e-bags*23
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Y-S-L-Leathe...tDomain_211&hash=item257803e966#ht_1622wt_922
Comments: hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this bag. Hoping to score my first ysl  thanks in advance!


----------



## workdayweekend

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote in Biscuit
Listing Number: 190746324477
Seller:miss_dawnb(private)
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=190746324477&view=all&tid=0

Hi friends,  I am in a bit of a predicament.  I purchased this bag online and when I received it, I was immediately alarmed.  The bag was not real leather and the serial number did not match any of the numbers that I have seen on other YSL Cabas Chyc bags.  After going back and forth with the seller and sending her comparison photos of my black Cabas Chyc and the one that she sent, she finally agreed to accept it and issue me a refund.  I sent the bag via Fed Ex and it was confirmed as delivered to the address provided.  The seller has now said that she never received the bag and is refusing to issue the nearly $900 refund.  I sent the claim into eBay, but I'm not sure what else to do.  I have been selling on eBay for years and have perfect feedback.  I even have an eBay store.  Can I file a fraud claim on my credit card?  Help me please!!!

Sarah


----------



## Shannon66

vesna said:


> we need photos of inner serial number and signature - on the outside and inside the inner pocket, as well as the paper tag with serial number



http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/66shannon/library/

this is my first time so not really sure what you need&#12290;thanks for your patient


----------



## vesna

Shannon66 said:


> http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/66shannon/library/
> 
> this is my first time so not really sure what you need&#12290;thanks for your patient



you did great ! the pics are exactly what we need and they look good


----------



## vesna

workdayweekend said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote in Biscuit
> Listing Number: 190746324477
> Seller:miss_dawnb(private)
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=190746324477&view=all&tid=0
> 
> Hi friends,  I am in a bit of a predicament.  I purchased this bag online and when I received it, I was immediately alarmed.  The bag was not real leather and the serial number did not match any of the numbers that I have seen on other YSL Cabas Chyc bags.  After going back and forth with the seller and sending her comparison photos of my black Cabas Chyc and the one that she sent, she finally agreed to accept it and issue me a refund.  I sent the bag via Fed Ex and it was confirmed as delivered to the address provided.  The seller has now said that she never received the bag and is refusing to issue the nearly $900 refund.  I sent the claim into eBay, but I'm not sure what else to do.  I have been selling on eBay for years and have perfect feedback.  I even have an eBay store.  Can I file a fraud claim on my credit card?  Help me please!!!
> 
> Sarah



ebay/Paypal will take care of it. Go to resolution centre and upload the link , number or scan of shipping papers, and all the emails you exchanged with the seller...there is space for uploading all the documents. I would copy all emails and paste them all on one page, save as PDF and upload that too. Especially important is Fedex confirmation of arrival - delivery to seller. 

I had similar case and I do not take online chances, I call ebay or PayPal customer service on the phone, they are very very nice

let us know what happens

I feel your pain. I received smelly, all wrong BDJ clutch and oh boy what a shock...need to deal with it now..I used my sister-in-law's so far and was so happy to get my own, and yesterday just cried out the frustration, explained the seller what was wrong with it and they accepted return...I will call PayPal before I ship to make sure I am safe 

they helped me 2 times over the course of so many years, I have full faith in payPal    that they will resolve your case and get the funds reversed to you


----------



## vesna

*EVERYONE BEWARE..THERE IS NO WAY BDJ CLUTCH CAN BE AUTHENTICATED ONLINE EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL to compare with the photos posted...mirror fakes are so good, they fake serial number and papers...dust bag you have to touch to feel the difference, photos do not show*

I received *mirror fake* today, it is unbelievable how much they are close to the original. They just  reek of cobbler smell, and you can feel the leather difference by touching..

I can not authenticate them at all on the basis of photos only, because there is no recognizable hardware at all. I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY HANDS WITH PAPERS AND DUST BAG TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. Paper tags look identical but are done on different paper.

*IF ANYONE IS OUT THERE WHO CAN OFFER AUTHENTICATION of CLUTCHES ON THE BASIS OF PHOTOS ONLY, PLEASE HELP THE FORUM !*


----------



## vesna

Pupuds_30 said:


> Item: Y S L Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 160927312230
> Seller: e-bags*23
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Y-S-L-Leathe...tDomain_211&hash=item257803e966#ht_1622wt_922
> Comments: hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this bag. Hoping to score my first ysl  thanks in advance!



looks god


----------



## Pupuds_30

vesna said:
			
		

> looks god



Thanks so much vesna!


----------



## luckysugar888

Item: YSL muse
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181026704581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

seller: ebfbay

hi please authenticate if this is authentic, auction is ending soon, and would you know what size is this? thank you


----------



## iwantlvbags

Hi please help me if this authentic? Pictures with serial tag and number thanks a many!

Item: YSL White Reversible Tote
Link: http://s1310.beta.photobucket.com/u... Canvas Leather bag/YSL White Reversible Tote


----------



## laura93

Hi,
I just got my first YSL (hope it's authentic) bag today. I bought it online on a Finnish service Huuto.net. The bag looks very beautiful on its outside but the lining made me paranoid and I started to doubt bags authenticity. Lining looks vey cheap to me and it doesn't seem to have any structure. It also feels different than my friends bags lining - her bag is 100% authentic, bought from Mytheresa.

Please ladies, take a look at my photos and tell me, if you can, if it's authentic or not. Please inform me, if you need more pics - I will take more photos asap if needed.

http://aijaa.com/ZMGOhP
http://aijaa.com/7Z7cRQ
http://aijaa.com/kOKcXb
http://aijaa.com/8zxMLw
http://aijaa.com/zp9FYB
http://aijaa.com/gmVUDx
http://aijaa.com/XtjOZI
http://aijaa.com/iazuSH
http://aijaa.com/o7yhfZ
http://aijaa.com/Pm3JWS
http://aijaa.com/Wa2JvZ

Huge thanks already!


----------



## laura93

Sorry, I forgot one pic from my previous post:
http://aijaa.com/30WfOi

This bag is also very soft and not that structured - is it ok?


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, please help to auth. Thanks!

Its a repost but i need an answer if possible  

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two Cabas tote
Listing No.: 290816035893
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816035893...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## victoria427

Item Name: Rive Gauche
Item number: 200851285519
Seller ID:lolaandmaddys
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rive-Gauche...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3ab660f

thank you


----------



## vesna

luckysugar888 said:


> Item: YSL muse
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181026704581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> seller: ebfbay
> 
> hi please authenticate if this is authentic, auction is ending soon, and would you know what size is this? thank you



so sorry it ended, it is  a good looking bag


----------



## vesna

iwantlvbags said:


> Hi please help me if this authentic? Pictures with serial tag and number thanks a many!
> 
> Item: YSL White Reversible Tote
> Link: http://s1310.beta.photobucket.com/u... Canvas Leather bag/YSL White Reversible Tote



looks good


----------



## vesna

victoria427 said:


> Item Name: Rive Gauche
> Item number: 200851285519
> Seller ID:lolaandmaddys
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rive-Gauche...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3ab660f
> 
> thank you



Hi, we would need the photograph of underside of a zipper head to see the engraving, then the back side of inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

tatsu_k said:


> Hi ladies, please help to auth. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two Cabas tote
> Listing No.: 290816035893
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816035893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



hi, it looks fine, but I am not 100% sure without some additional assurance: underside of zipper head with the logo and back of leather tag on the pouch with serial number and paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

laura93 said:


> Hi,
> I just got my first YSL (hope it's authentic) bag today. I bought it online on a Finnish service Huuto.net. The bag looks very beautiful on its outside but the lining made me paranoid and I started to doubt bags authenticity. Lining looks vey cheap to me and it doesn't seem to have any structure. It also feels different than my friends bags lining - her bag is 100% authentic, bought from Mytheresa.
> 
> Please ladies, take a look at my photos and tell me, if you can, if it's authentic or not. Please inform me, if you need more pics - I will take more photos asap if needed.
> 
> http://aijaa.com/ZMGOhP
> http://aijaa.com/7Z7cRQ
> http://aijaa.com/kOKcXb
> http://aijaa.com/8zxMLw
> http://aijaa.com/zp9FYB
> http://aijaa.com/gmVUDx
> http://aijaa.com/XtjOZI
> http://aijaa.com/iazuSH
> http://aijaa.com/o7yhfZ
> http://aijaa.com/Pm3JWS
> http://aijaa.com/Wa2JvZ
> 
> Huge thanks already!



I am not sure, it is strange that it is so unstructured...they do differ in leather a lot though....what is the underside of zipper head having as a logo?


----------



## Jacer

Please authenticate this one for me.

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CREAM IVORY DOWNTOWN SHOULDER BAG
Item Number: 200852420142
Seller:doris4593
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3bcb62e

Thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## Ledieu

Please authenticate:

Name:  ysl black patent Ghw downtown 
Item number: 380520764201
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5898ce1329

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Please authenticate this one for me.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CREAM IVORY DOWNTOWN SHOULDER BAG
> Item Number: 200852420142
> Seller:doris4593
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3bcb62e
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies!



we need pics of the back of the leather tag with serial number and zipper pull closeup


----------



## vesna

Ledieu said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Name:  ysl black patent Ghw downtown
> Item number: 380520764201
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5898ce1329
> 
> Thank you!



"linda's stuff"  always have authentic items, I buy from them for years, however for this bag I would like to see zipper head logo (it is on the underside of zipper head) as well as zipper pulls


----------



## Dee.

*Item:* YSL BELLE DU JOUR LARGE GRAY PATENT LEATHER AUTHENTIC CLUTCH
*Listing Number: *251188138910
*Seller:* 82bosa11
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-BELLE-DU-JOUR-LARGE-GRAY-PATENT-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-CLUTCH-/251188138910?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3666090177868260190&_qi=RTM742988#ht_868wt_88
*Comments:* Please help me authenticate this clutch! I asked for pictures of the tags and serial code inside the pocket, but only got this:







Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> *Item:* YSL BELLE DU JOUR LARGE GRAY PATENT LEATHER AUTHENTIC CLUTCH
> *Listing Number: *251188138910
> *Seller:* 82bosa11
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-BELLE-DU-JOUR-LARGE-GRAY-PATENT-LEATHER-AUTHENTIC-CLUTCH-/251188138910?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3666090177868260190&_qi=RTM742988#ht_868wt_88
> *Comments:* Please help me authenticate this clutch! I asked for pictures of the tags and serial code inside the pocket, but only got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, post #6733 will tell you of my experience...I have the same number looking the same as in the pics....OLD rule (should have followed it): if the deal looks too good  to be true, it most probably is.

In other words, I do not know and I know no one who would recognize it on the basis of photos without full receipt and  paper tag , both with serial number on it


----------



## Dee.

vesna said:


> Hi, post #6733 will tell you of my experience...I have the same number looking the same as in the pics....OLD rule (should have followed it): if the deal looks too good  to be true, it most probably is.
> 
> In other words, I do not know and I know no one who would recognize it on the basis of photos without full receipt and  paper tag , both with serial number on it



Oh no... I didn't know the fakes were that good!
Thank you! I wouldn't be able to ever carry a fake bag even if it is a mirror fake.
And I'm sorry about my last authentication post, the seller never sent me additional pictures :[
I guess I'll just have to wait for Holt Renfrew to restock


----------



## Shannon66

vesna said:


> you did great ! the pics are exactly what we need and they look good



thank you thank you


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> Oh no... I didn't know the fakes were that good!
> Thank you! I wouldn't be able to ever carry a fake bag even if it is a mirror fake.
> And I'm sorry about my last authentication post, the seller never sent me additional pictures :[
> I guess I'll just have to wait for Holt Renfrew to restock



Holt Renfrew tells me that you are in Canada like me. I just bought my BDJ after the fiasco from the above post, I ordered from SAKS ($595) the cheapest for now and used parcel forwarding service to ship it to me. PM me if you want some detail about it


----------



## urbanharlow

Hi there,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Name: YSL MUSE II MEDIUM
Item number: 91282843
Seller ID: minnie8125
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRE-OWED-YSL-MUSE-II-MEDIUM/91282843

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

urbanharlow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: YSL MUSE II MEDIUM
> Item number: 91282843
> Seller ID: minnie8125
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRE-OWED-YSL-MUSE-II-MEDIUM/91282843
> 
> Thank you!



we need inner leather tag photo closeup of front and back with serial number, and a larger photo of paper with serial number

ask the seller for underside of zipper head to see the logo


----------



## wing44301

Hi, could anyone help me to take a look whether this small bag is real or fake?
sorry its not on ebay, its on the forum private sale.....so this is not in the proper format, thanks!
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-RID1EBhOwmI/UBVCec77GvI/AAAAAAADqlM/1gsLPlAj444/s512/60011%252525E5%2525258E%2525259F%252525E7%25252589%25252588%252525E6%252525BC%25252586%252525E7%2525259A%252525AE%25252520%252525E9%252525.jpg


----------



## laura93

vesna said:


> I am not sure, it is strange that it is so unstructured...they do differ in leather a lot though....what is the underside of zipper head having as a logo?



Thank you very much for your opinion, vesna! Both zippers are alike, just like in this pic: http://aijaa.com/zp9FYB

The underside of the upper zipper head has the same YSL logo as the lower one. And vice versa - the lower zipper head has the same carving as the upper one. 

I am really sorry for my bad explanation !


----------



## vesna

laura93 said:


> Thank you very much for your opinion, vesna! Both zippers are alike, just like in this pic: http://aijaa.com/zp9FYB
> 
> The underside of the upper zipper head has the same YSL logo as the lower one. And vice versa - the lower zipper head has the same carving as the upper one.
> 
> I am really sorry for my bad explanation !



how about zipper head, the driver of the zipper, underside should have a logo, can you post a photo?


----------



## laura93

vesna said:


> how about zipper head, the driver of the zipper, underside should have a logo, can you post a photo?



I managed to take more photos with my iPhone, sorry for the not-so-good quality.

http://aijaa.com/Teh5Ex
http://aijaa.com/adJdcU
http://aijaa.com/5S74V9
http://aijaa.com/QMzpOT


There are Pics of the zippers. Both zippers on the outside are alike but the zipper of the inside pocket is just leather, it has no logo or anything else. There is also one pic of the lining couse that's what worries me the most. It just looks cheap and poorly made to me.


----------



## vesna

laura93 said:


> I managed to take more photos with my iPhone, sorry for the not-so-good quality.
> 
> http://aijaa.com/Teh5Ex
> http://aijaa.com/adJdcU
> http://aijaa.com/5S74V9
> http://aijaa.com/QMzpOT
> 
> 
> There are Pics of the zippers. Both zippers on the outside are alike but the zipper of the inside pocket is just leather, it has no logo or anything else. There is also one pic of the lining couse that's what worries me the most. It just looks cheap and poorly made to me.



well, hardware looks indeed authentic...I honestly do not know the lining in this particular bag. I have bags with great satin lining, looking luxuriously, on the other hand my beloved easy has a canvas lining which is really not that nice at all, I know it is authentic, but lining is just blah...which I like because it is my throw bag, and I hate to use smooth satin lining for everyday use, scared of nail rips etc etc

why don't you post a thread with title "help with cabas lining" and ask a question, post your photos, all of them, and ask whoever has a cabas like yours to let you know about the type of lining


----------



## samouu

Hi ladies, can you please help me with this bag if it is authentic? I am sorry the quality of pictures are really bad. 
Thank you with your help.

Name: YSL MUSE II MEDIUM


----------



## vesna

samouu said:


> Hi ladies, can you please help me with this bag if it is authentic? I am sorry the quality of pictures are really bad.
> Thank you with your help.
> 
> Name: YSL MUSE II MEDIUM



please post photo of the back of leather tag with serial number, and underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo


----------



## nuf

Based on your kind advice I bought the Tribute bag. Now it's at home, I just want to be totaly sure. So please can you help me?


----------



## daniela127

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse Two' Leather & Suede BAG Satchel black/gray
Listing Number: 321031067223
Seller: deluxemind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abef15657

I LOVE this bag and want to bid...but I'm a little worried.  Any ideas??


----------



## samouu

vesna said:


> please post photo of the back of leather tag with serial number, and underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo



Hi here are the pictures as you asked me. I put all the pictures together in one post. Thanks in advance for your help, it is so nice from you!


----------



## vesna

samouu said:


> Hi here are the pictures as you asked me. I put all the pictures together in one post. Thanks in advance for your help, it is so nice from you!



looks good to me...is YSl on the bottom of the zipper head (the thing that connects zipper sides)?


----------



## vesna

daniela127 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse Two' Leather & Suede BAG Satchel black/gray
> Listing Number: 321031067223
> Seller: deluxemind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abef15657
> 
> I LOVE this bag and want to bid...but I'm a little worried.  Any ideas??



it look fine so far, ask the seller to provide clear photos of front and back (clise-ups) of leather tag as well as papers with serial number ...also underside of zipper head with the logo


----------



## vesna

nuf said:


> Based on your kind advice I bought the Tribute bag. Now it's at home, I just want to be totaly sure. So please can you help me?



it looks good to me...what are the zipper head logos (underside of those heads that connect zipper sides)


----------



## sylvericon

Help on this downtown please


----------



## sylvericon

Additional pics


----------



## cmmyyy

Hi, I bought this vavin duffle bag recently, and could you authenticate this bag please??  Thank you very much.
Item: YSL vavin duffle bag
Listing Number:-
Seller:-
Link:-
Comments:-

Here are some pictures

Thanks again


----------



## nuf

vesna said:


> it looks good to me...what are the zipper head logos (underside of those heads that connect zipper sides)



Dear Vesna, thank you for your help.


----------



## vesna

nuf said:


> Dear Vesna, thank you for your help.



looks great   you are welcome


----------



## vesna

cmmyyy said:


> Hi, I bought this vavin duffle bag recently, and could you authenticate this bag please??  Thank you very much.
> Item: YSL vavin duffle bag
> Listing Number:-
> Seller:-
> Link:-
> Comments:-
> 
> Here are some pictures
> 
> Thanks again



all looks good to me...I am not familiar with the lock Vavin has and keys, everything else seems authentic, for these I can not say anything

great find, rare and gorgeous bag


----------



## vesna

sylvericon said:


> Additional pics



looks good to me


----------



## sylvericon

vesna said:


> looks good to me



thanks so much


----------



## cmmyyy

vesna said:


> all looks good to me...I am not familiar with the lock Vavin has and keys, everything else seems authentic, for these I can not say anything
> 
> great find, rare and gorgeous bag



Thanks for your time, I love this bag so much. It's the essence of beauty for me


----------



## vesna

cmmyyy said:


> Thanks for your time, I love this bag so much. It's the essence of beauty for me



indeed it is , very cool bag


----------



## urbanharlow

vesna said:


> we need inner leather tag photo closeup of front and back with serial number, and a larger photo of paper with serial number
> 
> ask the seller for underside of zipper head to see the logo



Hi there vesna,

here are the pictures. Thanks so much!


----------



## lawyerista

Can someone kindly authenticate this?

Item: YSL CABAS CHYC in Turchese
Listing Number:281031036982
Seller: fabmegashop
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-CABAS-CH...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416ec15036

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

urbanharlow said:


> Hi there vesna,
> 
> here are the pictures. Thanks so much!



I think it is good so far, just one more detail, how about underside of zipper head (not pull), the one that connects zipper, we need to see the logo


----------



## vesna

lawyerista said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this?
> 
> Item: YSL CABAS CHYC in Turchese
> Listing Number:281031036982
> Seller: fabmegashop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-CABAS-CH...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416ec15036
> 
> Thanks!



I think this bag is NOT authentic


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> *EVERYONE BEWARE..THERE IS NO WAY BDJ CLUTCH CAN BE AUTHENTICATED ONLINE EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL to compare with the photos posted...mirror fakes are so good, they fake serial number and papers...dust bag you have to touch to feel the difference, photos do not show*
> 
> I received *mirror fake* today, it is unbelievable how much they are close to the original. They just  reek of cobbler smell, and you can feel the leather difference by touching..
> 
> I can not authenticate them at all on the basis of photos only, because there is no recognizable hardware at all. I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY HANDS WITH PAPERS AND DUST BAG TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. Paper tags look identical but are done on different paper.
> 
> *IF ANYONE IS OUT THERE WHO CAN OFFER AUTHENTICATION of CLUTCHES ON THE BASIS OF PHOTOS ONLY, PLEASE HELP THE FORUM !*



Oh gosh, now I'm so so nervous!!! I just got my first BDJ off eBay and I don't know what to do! I thought it was real but I'm not sure of the color. She said it was gold but its not metallic. Maybe it's not real, what should I do?!


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> Oh gosh, now I'm so so nervous!!! I just got my first BDJ off eBay and I don't know what to do! I thought it was real but I'm not sure of the color. She said it was gold but its not metallic. Maybe it's not real, what should I do?!



post here all the photos we need to investigate authenticity:

1.dust bag from various angles to see the glow of satin, inside as well to see stitching, and find the tag inside the dust bag showing the content of the material

2. if there are any paper tags show us the envelope and make photos of each page, I have to check for french spelling

3. inside the pocket serial number

4. inside the clutch to see satin lining from few angles

we will do our best here to figure it out


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> post here all the photos we need to investigate authenticity:
> 
> 1.dust bag from various angles to see the glow of satin, inside as well to see stitching, and find the tag inside the dust bag showing the content of the material
> 
> 2. if there are any paper tags show us the envelope and make photos of each page, I have to check for french spelling
> 
> 3. inside the pocket serial number
> 
> 4. inside the clutch to see satin lining from few angles
> 
> we will do our best here to figure it out



Great, thank you so so much! Hopefully my pics will be good enough, please let me know if you need any others! The dust bag seems nice for a dust bag, but the inside tag looks questionable. However, I have never owned one before so I don't really know what I'm looking for lol. I have attached the link for my picasa album. Thanks again for all your help!!!!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...2353&authkey=Gv1sRgCMT-karbhMmKgAE&feat=email


----------



## austin0607

Bought a cabas chyc from Overstock and I just want to be sure that it's authentic.  TIA!

Also, on one of the sides, it looks a bit askew (bag is empty) but when you stretch the leather, there's nothing wrong with the stitching.  Is that normal?


----------



## serenityneow

Sorry - I can't seem to attach pictures, so had to use links to provide additional photos.  

Bag:    Cabas Chyc
Seller:  23sbs23
Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...IChycR3i8jahKzoCfnAQrMM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

More photos - 

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c627334434b&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c67ea06e4be&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c6f1e99e02e&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c73fe8f1918&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c7757e8efad&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

Thanks!


----------



## urbanharlow

vesna said:


> I think it is good so far, just one more detail, how about underside of zipper head (not pull), the one that connects zipper, we need to see the logo



Thanks so much for such a quick reply! Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> Great, thank you so so much! Hopefully my pics will be good enough, please let me know if you need any others! The dust bag seems nice for a dust bag, but the inside tag looks questionable. However, I have never owned one before so I don't really know what I'm looking for lol. I have attached the link for my picasa album. Thanks again for all your help!!!!!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...2353&authkey=Gv1sRgCMT-karbhMmKgAE&feat=email



one more please, the paper tag which has oval corners, post a photo of the text please


----------



## vesna

urbanharlow said:


> Thanks so much for such a quick reply! Is this what you were looking for?


yes, it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

austin0607 said:


> Bought a cabas chyc from Overstock and I just want to be sure that it's authentic.  TIA!
> 
> Also, on one of the sides, it looks a bit askew (bag is empty) but when you stretch the leather, there's nothing wrong with the stitching.  Is that normal?



I think this looks great


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Sorry - I can't seem to attach pictures, so had to use links to provide additional photos.
> 
> Bag:    Cabas Chyc
> Seller:  23sbs23
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...IChycR3i8jahKzoCfnAQrMM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> More photos -
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c627334434b&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c67ea06e4be&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c6f1e99e02e&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c73fe8f1918&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c7757e8efad&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> Thanks!



sorry, the links I could not open, the main auction pics are not enough


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> one more please, the paper tag which has oval corners, post a photo of the text please



I'm sorry, not sure which one you mean. Tag with oval corners? Hmm. I will look again. Do you have a pic of one?


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> I'm sorry, not sure which one you mean. Tag with oval corners? Hmm. I will look again. Do you have a pic of one?



one single card, not a booklet, with rounded corners (oval corners really sounds silly )

like the one like from post $6767  which I copied below


----------



## Cxcl

Item: YSL Muse II
Seller: Private Seller
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/106839-ysl-nero-muse-ii-large-satchel.html
Comments:  Please help to authenticate this bag! Many Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Cxcl said:


> Item: YSL Muse II
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/106839-ysl-nero-muse-ii-large-satchel.html
> Comments:  Please help to authenticate this bag! Many Thanks!



we need some more photos -- back of inner leather tag, paper tag with serial number, underside of zipper head (not pull) with the logo


----------



## lawyerista

vesna said:


> I think this bag is NOT authentic



Appreciate your feedback thanks!


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> one single card, not a booklet, with rounded corners (oval corners really sounds silly )
> 
> like the one like from post $6767  which I copied below



Oh great, I don't have one of those


----------



## Cxcl

Only managed to get one extra picture. Hope it helps!


Many thanks!!


----------



## bellabags23

Hi girls can you please help authenticate
Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
221159006826 Item number:
seller: standingpoint

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e1aa26a

Thank you so very much


----------



## bellabags23

Hi could you please help with these also
i so appreciate your time
Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
item # 140891245960
seller cocomisha

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdc5cd88

Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
390504837464 Item number:
seller: celebrityowned

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aebe6f158


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> Oh great, I don't have one of those



here is my feedback on the basis of what I saw, what I have and know, as a fellow YSL loving girl, do not take it as a final and like from an expert (you saw my problems with my clutch)

1. dust bag does not look good, YSL satin is different and logo is harder to photograph, less contrast in colour between bag and logo...inner tag is also wrong

2. the text on paper tag is totally different than anything I have and seen, and has printing glitches which I have never seen on YSL papers, however I do not have from 2012, latest 2011

3. I can not say anything about the bag though

I will receive mine with papers/tags from 2012, and dust bag...they have changed a bit with time, so I will see how my new one compares to your pics


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi girls can you please help authenticate
> Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
> 221159006826 Item number:
> seller: standingpoint
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e1aa26a
> 
> Thank you so very much



looks good to me


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> here is my feedback on the basis of what I saw, what I have and know, as a fellow YSL loving girl, do not take it as a final and like from an expert (you saw my problems with my clutch)
> 
> 1. dust bag does not look good, YSL satin is different and logo is harder to photograph, less contrast in colour between bag and logo...inner tag is also wrong
> 
> 2. the text on paper tag is totally different than anything I have and seen, and has printing glitches which I have never seen on YSL papers, however I do not have from 2012, latest 2011
> 
> 3. I can not say anything about the bag though
> 
> I will receive mine with papers/tags from 2012, and dust bag...they have changed a bit with time, so I will see how my new one compares to your pics



Thank you so much for your imput Vesna!!! I really appreciate it! I'm extremely upset about this, she is an eBay top rated seller and has nothing but good feedback, but I guess you never know. Of course, like you said there is still a chance that it's okay, but I'm just super nervous about it. Please keep me posted and let me know when you receive your 2012 bag. Maybe there were changes? The inside tag did look strange to me . The actual clutch seems really well made for a fake tho. Of course I didn't pay all that money for a fake and fakes don't usually hold up well. Hmm I will also post a weird return receipt from Saks that I found in the dustbag. Not sure if it helps at all. Anywho, thanks again and keep me posted on your new bag! I don't want to cause a scene till I'm fully convinced it's fake. Is there somewhere I can take it to get looked at? Any of the department stores?


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi could you please help with these also
> i so appreciate your time
> Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
> item # 140891245960
> seller cocomisha
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdc5cd88
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2
> 390504837464 Item number:
> seller: celebrityowned
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aebe6f158



both look good to me


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> Thank you so much for your imput Vesna!!! I really appreciate it! I'm extremely upset about this, she is an eBay top rated seller and has nothing but good feedback, but I guess you never know. Of course, like you said there is still a chance that it's okay, but I'm just super nervous about it. Please keep me posted and let me know when you receive your 2012 bag. Maybe there were changes? The inside tag did look strange to me . The actual clutch seems really well made for a fake tho. Of course I didn't pay all that money for a fake and fakes don't usually hold up well. Hmm I will also post a weird return receipt from Saks that I found in the dustbag. Not sure if it helps at all. Anywho, thanks again and keep me posted on your new bag! I don't want to cause a scene till I'm fully convinced it's fake. Is there somewhere I can take it to get looked at? Any of the department stores?



since my clutch is also fro SAKS, I will compare all the details when I get it, I will look over your photos carefully again and see if there are some similarities and differences

did you search seller's name on tPF search to see if other bags she sold are authenticated as good?


----------



## salta2007

Sorry here is the slip, couldn't get it to upload. Here is a link for it instead:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nXVyPSQrfF3QwYY5Dn-3T67k4b1f2xPopIB2cdmTGhg?feat=email


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> since my clutch is also fro SAKS, I will compare all the details when I get it, I will look over your photos carefully again and see if there are some similarities and differences
> 
> did you search seller's name on tPF search to see if other bags she sold are authenticated as good?



No I didn't, but that's a great idea! Thanks!!!


----------



## salta2007

salta2007 said:


> No I didn't, but that's a great idea! Thanks!!!


hmm no luck here is the seller: thegees44ou if anyone has dealt with her!


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> looks good to me





vesna said:


> both look good to me



Thank you so very much *vesna*


----------



## fzy_xxx

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 229563529258
Seller:
Link:
Comments: I got it from a friends. Could you help me to check if it is authentic 

Thanks


----------



## jacquesjax

Bag: Y-mail clutch - Hong Kong
Seller: personal pictures.

Hi vesna and the girls can you please help me authenticate this clutch? thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

Cxcl said:


> Only managed to get one extra picture. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!



there is something fishy about this bag, so I would really need photos of zipper pull and middle metal foot at the bottom


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Bag: Y-mail clutch - Hong Kong
> Seller: personal pictures.
> 
> Hi vesna and the girls can you please help me authenticate this clutch? thanks in advance!!



could you please post the photo of  paper tag with rounded corners, the text on the other side


----------



## vesna

fzy_xxx said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 229563529258
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: I got it from a friends. Could you help me to check if it is authentic
> 
> Thanks



no photos are attached...post a link to photos please


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> could you please post the photo of  paper tag with rounded corners, the text on the other side



here you go, the seller didnt sent me the other tags and the small booklet though


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:
			
		

> Sorry - I can't seem to attach pictures, so had to use links to provide additional photos.
> 
> Bag:    Cabas Chyc
> Seller:  23sbs23
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Blue-Leather-Medium-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-YSL-/121016454048?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=7tjjIChycR3i8jahKzoCfnAQrMM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> More photos -
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c627334434b&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c67ea06e4be&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c6f1e99e02e&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c73fe8f1918&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=9a07d2ee30&view=att&th=13b49c7757e8efad&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw
> 
> Thanks!

































Ok ladies, I'm trying to add photos another way - hope this works! The underside of the zipper pull has the logo and the serial number on the leather tag is not blurry - it just looks that way in my picture. I do not seem to have a paper card with the same serial number, though. Is that the same as the "controle" number? Mine says 1234567890.

I posted the eBay link in my first post.

Thoughts?


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 1965184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965189
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm trying to add photos another way - hope this works! The underside of the zipper pull has the logo and the serial number on the leather tag is not blurry - it just looks that way in my picture. I do not seem to have a paper card with the same serial number, though. Is that the same as the "controle" number? Mine says 1234567890.
> 
> I posted the eBay link in my first post.
> 
> Thoughts?



the tag is off, I do not like few things about the details on this bag

I would like someone else to chip in, especially* Bubbleoba*,  but as far as the tags go, it is not OK in my oppinion


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> here you go, the seller didnt sent me the other tags and the small booklet though



the tag seems good to me, I see a corner of  another paper peeking under, can you make a photo of that one

I am not at all familiar with Hong Hong version of this bag, I have few Paris signatures,  something in writing is no consistent on this one, maybe that is normal on this bag, but I do not know...I will search around

can you find one in some official store , trusted source, just to compare the letters on Hong Kong  ?


----------



## serenityneow

vesna said:


> the tag is off, I do not like few things about the details on this bag
> 
> I would like someone else to chip in, especially* Bubbleoba*,  but as far as the tags go, it is not OK in my oppinion


Vesna, thank you so much - you're awesome for taking the time to answer all of our questions!  I have a 14-day return period for the bag, so you are really helping me here - I don't want a fake!  I'm at work now, but could post additional pictures later or tomorrow if you think that would be helpful.  Just tell me what specifically I should photograph if so!


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Vesna, thank you so much - you're awesome for taking the time to answer all of our questions!  I have a 14-day return period for the bag, so you are really helping me here - I don't want a fake!  I'm at work now, but could post additional pictures later or tomorrow if you think that would be helpful.  Just tell me what specifically I should photograph if so!



I am so confussed, tags are so off, something with zipper pull is not right...now zipper head with YSL logo on your photo #4 of the last post - can you see what is the small engraving on vertical side of it ? Narrow side rising above the top end of the head  on your photo


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> the tag seems good to me, I see a corner of  another paper peeking under, can you make a photo of that one
> 
> I am not at all familiar with Hong Hong version of this bag, I have few Paris signatures,  something in writing is no consistent on this one, maybe that is normal on this bag, but I do not know...I will search around
> 
> can you find one in some official store , trusted source, just to compare the letters on Hong Kong  ?



Hi Vesna, here are the additional pictures .

I saw a blog post with the blogger purchasing the same clutch at a sample sale heres the link http://badittude.com/2012/10/30/ysl-sample-sale-oct-2012/

Can't really find a super reliable source though, I made a quick search of the seller on ebay here at the PF and found out that she was selling authentic used louboutins.

TIA.


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Vesna, here are the additional pictures .
> 
> I saw a blog post with the blogger purchasing the same clutch at a sample sale heres the link http://badittude.com/2012/10/30/ysl-sample-sale-oct-2012/
> 
> Can't really find a super reliable source though, I made a quick search of the seller on ebay here at the PF and found out that she was selling authentic used louboutins.
> 
> TIA.


tags do look good....I have no red flags as long as letter "g" is legit on this Y-mail address

look at the Paris address Y-mail items and Yves' "g" is different, only city name Hong Kong has different "g". That is my only concern, but since I have never seen the real one I do not know if this is how this signature was made...everything else checked fine


----------



## serenityneow

Vesna, I'm not sure what you mean by the tags and zipper being off, but I've attached some more pictures. Still think things are off?


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Vesna, I'm not sure what you mean by the tags and zipper being off, but I've attached some more pictures. Still think things are off?
> 
> View attachment 1965632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965638




the tag with rounded corners has wrong french on the back (shown on your previous post)...and for zipper head - could you give us a photo of the vertical side ...the one that goes in front when connecting the zipps..it should be  logo there too

these bags are so well faked that we need minuscule details to tell real from fake...that is why I ask you all those questions

no problem with earlier versions of Muse, Muse II etc etc...these days mirror fakes are good, but they are still full of mistakes


----------



## serenityneow

vesna said:


> the tag with rounded corners has wrong french on the back (shown on your previous post)...and for zipper head - could you give us a photo of the vertical side ...the one that goes in front when connecting the zipps..it should be  logo there too
> 
> these bags are so well faked that we need minuscule details to tell real from fake...that is why I ask you all those questions
> 
> no problem with earlier versions of Muse, Muse II etc etc...these days mirror fakes are good, but they are still full of mistakes


Thanks Vesna, I've already packed it up to return it.  I should have done my homework earlier.  Someone asked to authenticate it a few pages back while it was an active listing, and there were questions then, plus the seller has apparently sold fakes before.  Live and learn.  I think it will be an easy return, at least.  She sent me a return label (which I found a bit odd for an eBay seller).

Thank you again.  I guess I'm off to look for a new bag


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> tags do look good....I have no red flags as long as letter "g" is legit on this Y-mail address
> 
> look at the Paris address Y-mail items and Yves' "g" is different, only city name Hong Kong has different "g". That is my only concern, but since I have never seen the real one I do not know if this is how this signature was made...everything else checked fine



Yeah, it does look different from the Paris one, but I also do have a basis form a more well known source, only from blogs online.

Thank you so much vesna for helping me authenticate this clutch!


----------



## tnguye78

Hi, can anyone authenticate this? Please and Thank you!!























sorry for such large pictures... I do not know how to resize it so that everything can be seen..


----------



## blingling

Hi! Calling all YSL experts!

I'm a YSL newbie, but have been eyeing the cabas chyc for a while, so when this email popped up in my inbox for a medium cabas chyc (the size I am tossing over vs the mini), in the colour I've been dreaming of, I clicked on pay and picked it up. 
Never really bot my bags online previously coz of fear of fakes. But with Groupon being a big listed Co and all, would have thought they should be real right? 
Still...at 25-30% off retail, am a bit hesitant and would like you opinions. 

Here's the link: http://www.groupon.hk/deals/hong-ko...6544710?nlp=&CID=HK_CRM_1_0_0_335&a=715828607

I'll be picking up the actual item next week and will post more pics. Assume I can return if it turns out to be fake. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fzy_xxx

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 229563529258
Seller:
Link:
Comments: I got it from a friends. Could you help me to check if it is authentic 

Thanks


----------



## Be4Chst

Item: YSL cabas chyc black large
Listing Number: 251192660629
Seller: yycbaybryan
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251192660629&globalID=EBAY-US
Comments: please help me determine if this is real, also, is this a good price?


----------



## austin0607

Thank you Vesna!



vesna said:


> I think this looks great


----------



## irene83

Would you help me with the following- Thanks so much!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour "YSL" Large Nappa Wallet Lavender-NWT
Listing Number: 121023908720
Seller: cheungfai1971 us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...T-/121023908720?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2d964b70


----------



## irene83

Oh, sorry, I just saw a previous message about the BDJ not being able to be authenticated online. Please disregard. I guess no ebay would be the solution for this.




irene83 said:


> Would you help me with the following- Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour "YSL" Large Nappa Wallet Lavender-NWT
> Listing Number: 121023908720
> Seller: cheungfai1971 us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...T-/121023908720?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2d964b70


----------



## TSquared2

Hi Ladies,

I have 3 items that I am currently watching and undecided on which one I will commit to!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle Du Jour' Storm Blue Turchesse Patent Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 221159622835
Seller: hotel-cicero
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221159622835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  I know there has been some issues with authenticating the BDJ clutch, but any help would be appreciated.

Item: YSL Rive Gauche Ostrich Trim Leather Hand Bag Purse 
Listing Number: 181033941065
Seller: yogabutet
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181033941065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BESACE PURPLE SUEDE LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
Listing Number: 321033327515
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321033327515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: A YSL Besace has been my biggest lemming since I got into designer bags 2 years ago. Would prefer it in anthracite suede but I might settle for this one.

Thanks in advance. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Thanks Vesna, I've already packed it up to return it.  I should have done my homework earlier.  Someone asked to authenticate it a few pages back while it was an active listing, and there were questions then, plus the seller has apparently sold fakes before.  Live and learn.  I think it will be an easy return, at least.  She sent me a return label (which I found a bit odd for an eBay seller).
> 
> Thank you again.  I guess I'm off to look for a new bag



good decision


----------



## vesna

tnguye78 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this? Please and Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for such large pictures... I do not know how to resize it so that everything can be seen..



sorry I am not familiar with belts at all


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> Hi! Calling all YSL experts!
> 
> I'm a YSL newbie, but have been eyeing the cabas chyc for a while, so when this email popped up in my inbox for a medium cabas chyc (the size I am tossing over vs the mini), in the colour I've been dreaming of, I clicked on pay and picked it up.
> Never really bot my bags online previously coz of fear of fakes. But with Groupon being a big listed Co and all, would have thought they should be real right?
> Still...at 25-30% off retail, am a bit hesitant and would like you opinions.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.groupon.hk/deals/hong-ko...6544710?nlp=&CID=HK_CRM_1_0_0_335&a=715828607
> 
> I'll be picking up the actual item next week and will post more pics. Assume I can return if it turns out to be fake.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



we need pics of

1.inner leather tag with serial number, 
2. paper with serial number, square tag with rounded corners - the side with french writing, 
3. zipper pull, 
4. zipper head with logo on the underside (turn zipper a bit outward and take a photo of the logo), and then vertical side of zipper head with the logo

This is highly faked bag and we need as much detail as possible


----------



## vesna

fzy_xxx said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 229563529258
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: I got it from a friends. Could you help me to check if it is authentic
> 
> Thanks



we need photos of 

1. inner leather tag front, 
2. the information about the size of the bag, 
3. pics of front panel, 
4. sides, 
5. zipper head (turn zipper upside down to see the bottom of zipper head)
6. veretical narrow side of zipper head - the one that goes first when you zip the zipper
7. paper tag with serial number if any
8. single paper tag with oval corners , frendh writing side


----------



## vesna

Be4Chst said:


> Item: YSL cabas chyc black large
> Listing Number: 251192660629
> Seller: yycbaybryan
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251192660629&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: please help me determine if this is real, also, is this a good price?



looks good so far, ask seller for back of leather tag photo with serial number, larger photo of the paper tag with serial number (the one in her pic but turned to serial number side), then the paper tag with oval corners just larger to see french text


----------



## vesna

irene83 said:


> Would you help me with the following- Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour "YSL" Large Nappa Wallet Lavender-NWT
> Listing Number: 121023908720
> Seller: cheungfai1971 us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...T-/121023908720?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2d964b70



looks good to me

ask seller for serial number fron inside the wallet and paper tag with serial number

if there is no paper tag with number, ask for rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, just to see french text on it

also, tag inside dust bag


----------



## vesna

irene83 said:


> Oh, sorry, I just saw a previous message about the BDJ not being able to be authenticated online. Please disregard. I guess no ebay would be the solution for this.



few additional pics should resolve this


----------



## ru79

Item: Green YSL Mini Cabas ChYC
Listing Number: 330838041959
Seller: tellsanta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-New-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Green-Cabas-Cych-Leather-Tote-1800-Retail-/330838041959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d077be567
Comments: Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this mini cabas? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have 3 items that I am currently watching and undecided on which one I will commit to!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent 'Belle Du Jour' Storm Blue Turchesse Patent Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 221159622835
> Seller: hotel-cicero
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221159622835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:  I know there has been some issues with authenticating the BDJ clutch, but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Ostrich Trim Leather Hand Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 181033941065
> Seller: yogabutet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181033941065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BESACE PURPLE SUEDE LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
> Listing Number: 321033327515
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321033327515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: A YSL Besace has been my biggest lemming since I got into designer bags 2 years ago. Would prefer it in anthracite suede but I might settle for this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Any help is much appreciated



#1 have no idea, we will need soooo many pointers, like paper tags wih french writing (especially single tag with oval corners), dust bag inside with the tag, and outside in good light to see the satin......

#2 authentic

#3 look good to me as I own a nubuck besace and this one looks authentic, seller has a good reputation, but it selling right now a fake Bal...so don't know what to say 

a note on athracite besace, I believe  you want it badly because I did too, but grey nubuck is fading with time into greenish grey, when you find one online even new, they were not recently made because they are already discontimued, you will get that greenish grey hue, not pretty grey as when it was brand new...just a warning


----------



## Crown Jewels

Well I've read the stories, and now I know someone that it happened to personally. 

If you use an app called "Instagram" then please, please warn others that 
this lady is selling fake: 

"Nikimoush"
"Nikimoosh2"

Celine
Chanel
Hermes 
Christian Louboutin 
YSL
Cartier 
Prada
Herve Leger
Fendi & more

My co-worker bought from her, and had no clue. It was a piece of crap.

When she called her to get a refund, she went nuts and said some pretty nasty things to her. Since then she put on her page "final sale."

I posted on her page saying these are fakes, she said I was a hater and blocked me. 

Yet she does not have a website, will not allow email orders - only phone calls so I do believe they are fakes. 

Please can someone take a look, and maybe I'm wrong....


----------



## Crown Jewels

http://web.stagram.com/tag/nikimoush


----------



## vesna

ru79 said:


> Item: Green YSL Mini Cabas ChYC
> Listing Number: 330838041959
> Seller: tellsanta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-New-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Green-Cabas-Cych-Leather-Tote-1800-Retail-/330838041959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d077be567
> Comments: Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this mini cabas? Thank you!



it would be good to see the back of inner leather tag with serial number as well as any paper tag, the one with serial number, and rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, french writing...also underside of zipper head (not pull)


----------



## fzy_xxx

vesna said:


> we need photos of
> 
> 1. inner leather tag front,
> 2. the information about the size of the bag,
> 3. pics of front panel,
> 4. sides,
> 5. zipper head (turn zipper upside down to see the bottom of zipper head)
> 6. veretical narrow side of zipper head - the one that goes first when you zip the zipper
> 7. paper tag with serial number if any
> 8. single paper tag with oval corners , frendh writing side




Measures: 15" x 11" x 6.5"


Is that Ok?


----------



## fzy_xxx

vesna said:


> we need photos of
> 
> 1. inner leather tag front,
> 2. the information about the size of the bag,
> 3. pics of front panel,
> 4. sides,
> 5. zipper head (turn zipper upside down to see the bottom of zipper head)
> 6. veretical narrow side of zipper head - the one that goes first when you zip the zipper
> 7. paper tag with serial number if any
> 8. single paper tag with oval corners , frendh writing side



 and also these.


----------



## vesna

fzy_xxx said:


> and also these.



something is right, something off, but the bag has changed from year to year...I personally would not bid because of some "red flags" I see, different from my bag......

what is the underside of a zipper head looking like,  as well as vertical side of it, the narrow one which goes frontward when closing the zipper, they both should have logo...any chance of getting those ?

this is incredibly well faked type of bag, so we have to be extra careful here


----------



## organometallics

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Poppy Large Tote Hobo
Listing numeber:
Seller:hiazin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251184067192
Coments: Please help to authenticate this hobo. Purchased on ebay. The link above it to the feedback seller left me, so you can see original listing if needed. She stated, that she purchased the bag at Nordstrom's Last Call and so there is a small hall on the inside lether strip. The lining looks bad to me, so I am worried. The bag also does not have eny structure looks like plastic bag with no form. Please help! Thank all.
I cant add photos. Will try again.


----------



## organometallics

Here are a few photos


----------



## organometallics

Sorry here are some more. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## vesna

organometallics said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Poppy Large Tote Hobo
> Listing numeber:
> Seller:hiazin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251184067192
> Coments: Please help to authenticate this hobo. Purchased on ebay. The link above it to the feedback seller left me, so you can see original listing if needed. She stated, that she purchased the bag at Nordstrom's Last Call and so there is a small hall on the inside lether strip. The lining looks bad to me, so I am worried. The bag also does not have eny structure looks like plastic bag with no form. Please help! Thank all.
> I cant add photos. Will try again.



hmmm, details do look good to me, 

Roady is not structured at all even in sturdier leather, so this canvas I would not expect to keep any shape

the lining is cotton fabric? It is usual lining in some bags like easy

any papers?


----------



## vesna

salta2007 said:


> Thank you so much for your imput Vesna!!! I really appreciate it! I'm extremely upset about this, she is an eBay top rated seller and has nothing but good feedback, but I guess you never know. Of course, like you said there is still a chance that it's okay, but I'm just super nervous about it. Please keep me posted and let me know when you receive your 2012 bag. Maybe there were changes? The inside tag did look strange to me . The actual clutch seems really well made for a fake tho. Of course I didn't pay all that money for a fake and fakes don't usually hold up well. Hmm I will also post a weird return receipt from Saks that I found in the dustbag. Not sure if it helps at all. Anywho, thanks again and keep me posted on your new bag! I don't want to cause a scene till I'm fully convinced it's fake. Is there somewhere I can take it to get looked at? Any of the department stores?



Here, here it is, my clutch arrived, all the same details on paper tags and everything else. I think you are safe with yours, all seems OK....phew, we had to go through all this stress to get and authentic one


----------



## salta2007

vesna said:


> Here, here it is, my clutch arrived, all the same details on paper tags and everything else. I think you are safe with yours, all seems OK....phew, we had to go through all this stress to get and authentic one



Oh thank you thank you! Phew, such a load off my mind! Haha yes we did, so glad it worked out . I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## organometallics

vesna said:


> hmmm, details do look good to me,
> 
> Roady is not structured at all even in sturdier leather, so this canvas I would not expect to keep any shape
> 
> the lining is cotton fabric? It is usual lining in some bags like easy
> 
> any papers?



No no papers at all. Do you need more photos. I dont like the zipper on the inside pocket it is too simple, but I can see a few more of these on ebay and the zipper looks the same.


----------



## fzy_xxx

vesna said:


> something is right, something off, but the bag has changed from year to year...I personally would not bid because of some "red flags" I see, different from my bag......
> 
> what is the underside of a zipper head looking like,  as well as vertical side of it, the narrow one which goes frontward when closing the zipper, they both should have logo...any chance of getting those ?
> 
> this is incredibly well faked type of bag, so we have to be extra careful here



The underside of zipper head is also have the YSL logo as front of the zipper


----------



## vesna

organometallics said:


> No no papers at all. Do you need more photos. I dont like the zipper on the inside pocket it is too simple, but I can see a few more of these on ebay and the zipper looks the same.



the bag does look authentic, the inner zipper in all YSL bags is very simple

here you can enlarge photos on Nordstrom's site, all the details are the same in your bag

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-roady-poppy-print-large-hobo/3236469


----------



## vesna

fzy_xxx said:


> The underside of zipper head is also have the YSL logo as front of the zipper



that is right...all those details look good


----------



## organometallics

vesna said:


> the bag does look authentic, the inner zipper in all YSL bags is very simple
> 
> here you can enlarge photos on Nordstrom's site, all the details are the same in your bag
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-roady-poppy-print-large-hobo/3236469



Thank you thank you thank you vesna for your help. I did not even know about this forum till last week. I got one more YSL bag,so I will be asking for your help shortly. Best to you!


----------



## vesna

organometallics said:


> Thank you thank you thank you vesna for your help. I did not even know about this forum till last week. I got one more YSL bag,so I will be asking for your help shortly. Best to you!



welcome and take good care, this forum is a danger, addiction allert


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> #1 have no idea, we will need soooo many pointers, like paper tags wih french writing (especially single tag with oval corners), dust bag inside with the tag, and outside in good light to see the satin......
> 
> #2 authentic
> 
> #3 look good to me as I own a nubuck besace and this one looks authentic, seller has a good reputation, but it selling right now a fake Bal...so don't know what to say
> 
> a note on athracite besace, I believe  you want it badly because I did too, but grey nubuck is fading with time into greenish grey, when you find one online even new, they were not recently made because they are already discontimued, you will get that greenish grey hue, not pretty grey as when it was brand new...just a warning



Thanks for all your help *vesna *and for the insight into the besace


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks for all your help *vesna *and for the insight into the besace



you are most welcome


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi, can you please authenticate for me??
link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FOR-SALE-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch/94204027
seller: tantotesac
item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...-Fuchsia-/110981171202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&
hash=item19d6fe4802
item #: 110981171202
seller: cheesecherry.

Thanks again!


----------



## BabieFat

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR BEIGE LARGE CLUTCH 
Listing Number: 251191326633
Seller: gem650
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251191326633...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
Comment: Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

PursePrincess24 said:


> hi, can you please authenticate for me??
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FOR-SALE-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch/94204027
> seller: tantotesac
> item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...-Fuchsia-/110981171202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&
> hash=item19d6fe4802
> item #: 110981171202
> seller: cheesecherry.
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi below, here is a quote from my message pages ago. However, we can do something here as long as you present photos of:

1. dust bag inside with label for material content of dust bag
2. rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, the side with French text
3. paper booklet opened to French

I have received a fake with  correct serial number and paper tag with that serial number. 

If we do not have access to photos above, I am afraid I can not say anything about the clutch on the basis of photos. 

Sometimes it is good to search the seller on tPF to see how was other stuff they sold authenticated here.

<<<<<<<<<<  EVERYONE BEWARE..THERE IS NO WAY BDJ CLUTCH CAN BE AUTHENTICATED ONLINE EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL to compare with the photos posted...mirror fakes are so good, they fake serial number and papers...dust bag you have to touch to feel the difference, photos do not show

I received mirror fake today, it is unbelievable how much they are close to the original. They just reek of cobbler smell, and you can feel the leather difference by touching..

I can not authenticate them at all on the basis of photos only, because there is no recognizable hardware at all. I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY HANDS WITH PAPERS AND DUST BAG TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. Paper tags look identical but are done on different paper.

IF ANYONE IS OUT THERE WHO CAN OFFER AUTHENTICATION of CLUTCHES ON THE BASIS OF PHOTOS ONLY, PLEASE HELP THE FORUM >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR BEIGE LARGE CLUTCH
> Listing Number: 251191326633
> Seller: gem650
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251191326633...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> Comment: Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you very much!



please see the post above


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR BEIGE LARGE CLUTCH
> Listing Number: 251191326633
> Seller: gem650
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251191326633...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> Comment: Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you very much!



this one, for now, looks good


----------



## fzy_xxx

vesna said:


> that is right...all those details look good



So my bag is authentic, right?


----------



## serenityneow

Thoughts on this Cabas Chyc?

Seller - luxgoodie  
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c713442

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

fzy_xxx said:


> So my bag is authentic, right?



i believe it is


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Thoughts on this Cabas Chyc?
> 
> Seller - luxgoodie
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c713442
> 
> Thank you!



no problems here, everything looks authentic, fine seller....for 100 % assurance ask the seller for the back of leather tag with serial number and the back of the paper tag with the serial number


----------



## hello12321

Item: MEN'S YSL BLACK LEATHER BI-FOLD WALLET
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Craigslist
Link: n/a
Comments: Pre-owned, Made in France, No Box, Click image to enlarge

Thank you!


----------



## hello12321

Item: MEN'S YSL LEATHER BI-FOLD WALLET
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Craigslist
Link: n/a
Comments: Pre-owned, 4 1/4" across x 4 3/8" tall, No Box, Click image to enlarge

Thank you!


----------



## hello12321

Item: MEN'S YSL MARBLED LEATHER TRI-FOLD WALLET
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Craigslist
Link: n/a
Comments: Pre-owned, Size 9" x 3 - 5/8", No Box, Click image to enlarge

Thank you!


----------



## blingling

vesna said:


> we need pics of
> 
> 1.inner leather tag with serial number,
> 2. paper with serial number, square tag with rounded corners - the side with french writing,
> 3. zipper pull,
> 4. zipper head with logo on the underside (turn zipper a bit outward and take a photo of the logo), and then vertical side of zipper head with the logo
> 
> This is highly faked bag and we need as much detail as possible



Hi Vesna & all TPF-ers, 

Finally picked it up at the Groupon pickup counter today. Here are the photos, please please please let me know what you think. 

Got to say, my first impression was - oh! The quality doesn't look as good as I saw in the boutique. The inner lining is canvas rather than satin (as in the Muse), and felt a bit rough. 
Also, as you can see one of the buckle has a visible screw - not sure if that's the case in the shop. 
The leather looks and felt close enough.

Little rant - I said to Groupon shop manager: 
"If I find out this is fake, I can return it right?" 
He says "Yes, but only within 3 days. Our return policy."
Me: "No... I even if it's after your return policy of 3 days, if I find out it's fake, I WILL return it. And...I will take pleasure in suing your ***ts off!" 

Sure hope it's legit! Else... Groupon has a lot to answer for...


----------



## blingling

blingling said:


> Hi Vesna & all TPF-ers,
> 
> Finally picked it up at the Groupon pickup counter today. Here are the photos, please please please let me know what you think.




ADD - And a few more pics of the whole thing.


----------



## blingling

Oh! Other thing that worries me is the fact that I haven't got a card with the full serial no on it - there's the first half, which seems to be a product code... Is that normal?

Mucho Gracias! In advance!


----------



## lawyerista

Help to authenticate this pls!

Item: Y S L Branded Large Horse Print Leather Muse
Item No: 281033118168
Seeler ID: mommagimmesome
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Y-S-L-Brande...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416ee111d8


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> ADD - And a few more pics of the whole thing.



looks good except for dust bag which is ot right at all...can you make a photo of the interior of dust bag and the little tag with material content

features of the bag, hardware and paper tag are OK, paper tag should have just the left of the two numbers, so that is OK too...unless there are such good mirror fakes that all the details are faked so perfect, I would say this is a legit bag, but would love to see *Bubleoba's* opinion on this


----------



## blingling

vesna said:


> looks good except for dust bag which is ot right at all...can you make a photo of the interior of dust bag and the little tag with material content
> 
> features of the bag, hardware and paper tag are OK, paper tag should have just the left of the two numbers, so that is OK too...unless there are such good mirror fakes that all the details are faked so perfect, I would say this is a legit bag, but would love to see *Bubleoba's* opinion on this



Thanks for the uber quick reply Vesna! Your opinion gives me comfort... and yes, would like Bubleoba's opinion too please 

Here's a photo of the interior - there's a white linen bag stitched onto the exterior satin bag. 

Also, got to add that the actual contrast of the YSL on the dust bag is not as strong as it shows up in the photo (due to lighting I think). I've attached a photo without flash which is closer to how it looks in real life. 

The texture of the YSL on the dustbag is also slightly different...how do I describe it... it's kind of "rubbery". Is that right?

What do you think?


----------



## blingling

vesna said:


> looks good except for dust bag which is ot right at all...can you make a photo of the interior of dust bag and the little tag with material content
> 
> features of the bag, hardware and paper tag are OK, paper tag should have just the left of the two numbers, so that is OK too...unless there are such good mirror fakes that all the details are faked so perfect, I would say this is a legit bag, but would love to see *Bubleoba's* opinion on this



Oh sorry... just worked out what u meant about the little tag with material content (doh!). 

See below.


----------



## blingling

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I have one last question, should all the red chyc cabas have the same serial number, especially if it were made in the same year?



Curious... Xquisitely's bag looks pretty much identical - but the second part of the serial is different. Given this colour was apparently a seasonal colour, does this mean that each bag has a unique second part of the serial but the same first part (i.e. first part is a product code)? 

Or do YSL bags all share the same serial no if the same colour/season/style?

Sorry - not used to YSL bags, this being my first. Chanel & Hermes usually do a unique no for each bag they produce, so that was kind of what I was expecting...

Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> Oh sorry... just worked out what u meant about the little tag with material content (doh!).
> 
> See below.



this looks good, yes they did change them a little, and this looks OK


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> Curious... Xquisitely's bag looks pretty much identical - but the second part of the serial is different. Given this colour was apparently a seasonal colour, does this mean that each bag has a unique second part of the serial but the same first part (i.e. first part is a product code)?
> 
> Or do YSL bags all share the same serial no if the same colour/season/style?
> 
> Sorry - not used to YSL bags, this being my first. Chanel & Hermes usually do a unique no for each bag they produce, so that was kind of what I was expecting...
> 
> Thanks!!!



 they have same both numbers , one is style, the other leather type


----------



## vesna

hello12321 said:


> Item: MEN'S YSL BLACK LEATHER BI-FOLD WALLET
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Craigslist
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Pre-owned, Made in France, No Box, Click image to enlarge
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good in my opinion, YSL details look good


----------



## vesna

hello12321 said:


> Item: MEN'S YSL LEATHER BI-FOLD WALLET
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Craigslist
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Pre-owned, 4 1/4" across x 4 3/8" tall, No Box, Click image to enlarge
> 
> Thank you!



I am not familiar with vintage wallets, but this looks good in my opinion, YSL details look good


----------



## vesna

hello12321 said:


> Item: MEN'S YSL MARBLED LEATHER TRI-FOLD WALLET
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Craigslist
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Pre-owned, Size 9" x 3 - 5/8", No Box, Click image to enlarge
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good in my opinion, YSL details look good


----------



## Maedy

Item: LIMITED YSL/ Yves Saint Laurent 3D mirror leather Belle du Jour clutch GOLD $795
Listing Number: 110987230427
Seller: samzzy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-YSL...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d75abcdb
Comments:


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, ladies. Can someone please help me authenticate this clutch? Thanks.

Item:YSL Beige The Belle de Jour leather clutch
Seller: dashacp 
Item number: 150959960715
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150959960715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, ladies. Here is another one. TIA.

Item:Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Patent Leather Brown Color Envelope Clutch Small
Seller: melliebeth 
Item number: 261138184344
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261138184344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Maedy

Item: NWT Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour clutch
Listing Number: 121036546728
Seller: 10lampshade10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-YSL-...item19d75abcdb
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...401&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=390494480970&


----------



## blingling

vesna said:


> this looks good, yes they did change them a little, and this looks OK



Ah... so they change the serial no from time to time? 
Wondering why the serial no is different for what looks to be the same bag series... 

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Item: LIMITED YSL/ Yves Saint Laurent 3D mirror leather Belle du Jour clutch GOLD $795
> Listing Number: 110987230427
> Seller: samzzy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-YSL...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d75abcdb
> Comments:



in my opinion, this is authentic


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> Ah... so they change the serial no from time to time?
> Wondering why the serial no is different for what looks to be the same bag series...
> 
> Thanks!



no, they change dust bag with time slightly

as for serial number, it is strange indeed, the number for medium i poppy red , the first one is OK, the second is different....I should really see the bag in person, something is good details off, I am still looking at dust bag, looks bery difficult to judge from photos we have, they are very small


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, ladies. Can someone please help me authenticate this clutch? Thanks.
> 
> Item:YSL Beige The Belle de Jour leather clutch
> Seller: dashacp
> Item number: 150959960715
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150959960715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



vague closeup photos, and we are missing some important ones from previous post about authenticating these clutches, sorry


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, ladies. Here is another one. TIA.
> 
> Item:Authentic YSL Belle De Jour Patent Leather Brown Color Envelope Clutch Small
> Seller: melliebeth
> Item number: 261138184344
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261138184344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



same here, we are missing important photos


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Item: NWT Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour clutch
> Listing Number: 121036546728
> Seller: 10lampshade10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-YSL-...item19d75abcdb
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...401&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=390494480970&



sorry link does not show the bag for me


----------



## Maedy

vesna said:


> sorry link does not show the bag for me


 
Sorry here it is 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2e5722a8


----------



## vesna

blingling said:


> Oh sorry... just worked out what u meant about the little tag with material content (doh!).
> 
> See below.



is there a tag mentioning cotton at all? Inner bag is made out of cotton and that should be on the tag somewhere

I have some doubts about this bag the more I look at it...but also, details change all the time, so I am not sure any more

serial number is strange though, you were right, I did not notice the second one in the small photo, the first one is clear and is correct, the second is off

if someone very familiar with this bag would chime in it would be great


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Sorry here it is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2e5722a8



look authentic, but if the seller would show you the inner serial number and the back of paper tag with the hole in it which has serial number on it, that would be great..also dust bag outside and inner fabric content tag


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this bag:

http://www.hermeser.lnwshop.com/category/27/authentic-used-handbags/ysl/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xoxlovelylilxox

Please help me authenticate this


----------



## xoxlovelylilxox

And this one.

Any opinions would be appreciated. Please let me know if you need more pics


----------



## Dee.

Hi vesna, I know you said authenticating bdj clutches are extremely hard to do online but I grabbed this one off eBay for an amazing deal! 
Everything looks good to me so far but I have never owned a bdj clutch before so I'm not completely sure
Please help me authenticate! Thank you


----------



## Dee.

I'm sorry I'm on my phone and it messed up. Here are the rest of the pictures


----------



## happy1016

Please Authenticate this...

Item: YSL Downtown tote
Listing: 230891898923
Seller: nonstopshopper2010
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Downtown-Tot...vip=true&rt=nc

thanks


----------



## Kt119

Hi,

I just purchased a ysl oversized muse bag on ebay, and while the item I received looks pretty authentic, the seller has since received neg reviews and i'm just a little nervous...could anyone please help me authenticate this?

Let me know if you need more pics than the ones provided in the listing. Thanks so much!

Seller:trendsetter718
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170930822648&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://www.hermeser.lnwshop.com/category/27/authentic-used-handbags/ysl/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



hi, could we see underside of zipper head with the logo, and a dust bag with inside material contet tag...also the back of the paper tags, the one with serial number and the rectangular one with rounded corners - the side with french writing


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> Please help me authenticate this



paper tags do not belong to this clutch,please ask the seller about this confusion , and for closeup of receipt to see which serial number is on it really


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> And this one.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated. Please let me know if you need more pics



please post photo of a dust bag with inner tag with material content of it


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi, could pls authenticate? 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d76e4f44
seller: fufstuff
description: ysl muse in dark raspberry

thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> I'm sorry I'm on my phone and it messed up. Here are the rest of the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979217



looks good so far, does it have a dust bag?


----------



## vesna

happy1016 said:


> Please Authenticate this...
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown tote
> Listing: 230891898923
> Seller: nonstopshopper2010
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Downtown-Tot...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> thanks



the link does not show the bag but "unavailable"


----------



## vesna

Kt119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a ysl oversized muse bag on ebay, and while the item I received looks pretty authentic, the seller has since received neg reviews and i'm just a little nervous...could anyone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics than the ones provided in the listing. Thanks so much!
> 
> Seller:trendsetter718
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170930822648&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



please post photos of:

inner leather tag back with serial number
full front of the bag
lock with opening for the key
underside of zipper head with the logo
nice closeup of zipper pull


----------



## vesna

PursePrincess24 said:


> hi, could pls authenticate?
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d76e4f44
> seller: fufstuff
> description: ysl muse in dark raspberry
> 
> thanks so much!



goodness ! how are some sellers proving anything with such blurry photos?

I have a feeling that the first one is a stock photo, you have no photos of the real bag

please ask the seller to provide clear (no phone or blurry photos) of:

large paper tags with serial number and store card
rectangular card with rounded corners french writing enlarged to see well
clear photoof inner leather tag front and back with legible serial number
zipper pulls
zipper head bottom side with logo
key
lock with the hole for the key

some photos of the bag closer to see condition, especially corner wear and handles


----------



## berobella

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this clutch for me?
Thanks,
B

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CLUTCH
Listing Number: Ad ID 439235156
Seller: N/A
Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-SAINT-LAURENT-CHYC-CLUTCH-W0QQAdIdZ439235156
Comments:


----------



## Dee.

vesna said:
			
		

> looks good so far, does it have a dust bag?



Yes! Sorry I forgot to post that


----------



## misosoupafly

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BDJ CLUTCH
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: 2011squarepants 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...dbags&hash=item1c2e607e4c&_uhb=1#ht_392wt_250


TIA!


----------



## xoxlovelylilxox

vesna said:


> paper tags do not belong to this clutch,please ask the seller about this confusion , and for closeup of receipt to see which serial number is on it really


Ok thank you so much. I will ask her and post when I get home. Also would the chyc and the BDJ clutches have the same serial number?


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> Ok thank you so much. I will ask her and post when I get home. Also would the chyc and the BDJ clutches have the same serial number?



no they would not have the same numbers


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> Yes! Sorry I forgot to post that
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979592



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

berobella said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this clutch for me?
> Thanks,
> B
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC CLUTCH
> Listing Number: Ad ID 439235156
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-SAINT-LAURENT-CHYC-CLUTCH-W0QQAdIdZ439235156
> Comments:



hi we need many more indicators, please refer to this (post #6869):

Hi below, here is a quote from my message pages ago. However, we can do something here as long as you present photos of:

1. dust bag inside with label for material content of dust bag
2. rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, the side with French text
3. paper booklet opened to French

I have received a fake with correct serial number and paper tag with that serial number.

If we do not have access to photos above, I am afraid I can not say anything about the clutch on the basis of photos.

Sometimes it is good to search the seller on tPF to see how was other stuff they sold authenticated here.

<<<<<<<<<< EVERYONE BEWARE..THERE IS NO WAY BDJ CLUTCH CAN BE AUTHENTICATED ONLINE EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL to compare with the photos posted...mirror fakes are so good, they fake serial number and papers...dust bag you have to touch to feel the difference, photos do not show

I received mirror fake today, it is unbelievable how much they are close to the original. They just reek of cobbler smell, and you can feel the leather difference by touching..

I can not authenticate them at all on the basis of photos only, because there is no recognizable hardware at all. I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY HANDS WITH PAPERS AND DUST BAG TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. Paper tags look identical but are done on different paper.

IF ANYONE IS OUT THERE WHO CAN OFFER AUTHENTICATION of CLUTCHES ON THE BASIS OF PHOTOS ONLY, PLEASE HELP THE FORUM >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## vesna

misosoupafly said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT BDJ CLUTCH
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: 2011squarepants
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...dbags&hash=item1c2e607e4c&_uhb=1#ht_392wt_250
> 
> 
> TIA!



Ji, please look at the post above this one. cheers, vesna


----------



## hoha77

vesna said:


> hi, could we see underside of zipper head with the logo, and a dust bag with inside material contet tag...also the back of the paper tags, the one with serial number and the rectangular one with rounded corners - the side with french writing




Hi, I managed to get these from the seller. Is it good enough? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

hoha77 said:


> Hi, I managed to get these from the seller. Is it good enough? Thanks!



Hi, she did not give you main photos we need, not zipper oulls but zipper head which connects metal zippers, bottom side has a logo, important detail, and card with oval corners we need turned to the side with french text not ySL...also dust bag little label inside with content of the material

this is highly faked bag, lately tags with serial numbers are good fakes as well..so we need all the details we can get to authenticate this bag 

cheers, Vesna


----------



## Dee.

vesna said:
			
		

> looks good to me



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lovebags07

Please help me authenticate this clutch! Thank you very much for your help!

Item: YSL Chyc clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Overstock
Link: N/A
Comments:


----------



## vesna

Lovebags07 said:


> Please help me authenticate this clutch! Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: N/A
> Comments:



authentic


----------



## Lovebags07

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you! Have a great day!


----------



## hoha77

vesna said:


> Hi, she did not give you main photos we need, not zipper oulls but zipper head which connects metal zippers, bottom side has a logo, important detail, and card with oval corners we need turned to the side with french text not ySL...also dust bag little label inside with content of the material
> 
> this is highly faked bag, lately tags with serial numbers are good fakes as well..so we need all the details we can get to authenticate this bag
> 
> cheers, Vesna



Here are more of the requested pics:


----------



## vesna

hoha77 said:


> Here are more of the requested pics:



all this looks authentic


----------



## Kt119

vesna said:


> please post photos of:
> 
> inner leather tag back with serial number
> full front of the bag
> lock with opening for the key
> underside of zipper head with the logo
> nice closeup of zipper pull



Hi vesna, 

Thanks for your reply! Here they are:


----------



## vesna

Kt119 said:


> Hi vesna,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Here they are:



looks good


----------



## amjac2wm

Can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium in Blue
Seller: n/a
Listing Number: n/a
Link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3434809242.html


----------



## vesna

amjac2wm said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium in Blue
> Seller: n/a
> Listing Number: n/a
> Link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3434809242.html



I am not sure...I would need a photo of underside of zipper head with logo (not zipper pulls) , inside of dust bag - the;little material content tag, and enlarged photo of paper tags so that I can see the text clearly


----------



## blistz69

Hello, need your expertise to authenticate this bag. the colour is so nice! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Green Cabas Cych
Listing Number: 330843706207
Seller: tellsanta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...207?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07d2535f


TQVM in advance!


----------



## vesna

blistz69 said:


> Hello, need your expertise to authenticate this bag. the colour is so nice!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Green Cabas Cych
> Listing Number: 330843706207
> Seller: tellsanta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...207?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07d2535f
> 
> 
> TQVM in advance!



Hi   search function of this thread can reveal if the bag has been authenticated before, please see post #6849, I think we never got additional photos


----------



## Kt119

vesna said:


> looks good



Thanks!! Made my day =))) have a great one!


----------



## Briteyes

Hi. Could someone authenticate these bags for me off eBay.

YSL Oversized Muse Black Leather
221165423977
Seller: ejhwynn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e7c8d69

And
YSL Oversized Muse Bag
271118771141
Seller: ma4719
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ff023c5
Seller could not authenticate the bag but it looks good to me?

Thanks!


----------



## tln

Could someone please take a look at this?  

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse II
Listing Number: 
Seller: cellens.2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200851999873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Sray

Item: yves saint laurent handbag
Listing Number: 140895627195
Seller: tom7686
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140895627195?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: I get the impression this is just a replica. Can someone kindly authenticate this for me, please? 

Thanks


----------



## vesna

Briteyes said:


> Hi. Could someone authenticate these bags for me off eBay.
> 
> YSL Oversized Muse Black Leather
> 221165423977
> Seller: ejhwynn
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e7c8d69
> 
> And
> YSL Oversized Muse Bag
> 271118771141
> Seller: ma4719
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ff023c5
> Seller could not authenticate the bag but it looks good to me?
> 
> Thanks!



#1 authentic
#2 fake


----------



## vesna

tln said:


> Could someone please take a look at this?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse II
> Listing Number:
> Seller: cellens.2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200851999873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks, ladies.



please ask seller to provide clear closeup photo of inner leather tag front and back with serial number, zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo, and dust bag: outside and  inside of it  a small materials content tag


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: yves saint laurent handbag
> Listing Number: 140895627195
> Seller: tom7686
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140895627195?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: I get the impression this is just a replica. Can someone kindly authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Thanks



I am not familiar with this style, but metal tag looks OK


----------



## ih8fakes

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate these shoes? According to the seller they are the new design for 2013. If I compare them to the ones I bought early this year, they are different. I am confused. Can someone comment on them. 

Here is the link:

http://s1280.beta.photobucket.com/us...8a95b.jpg.html

Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubbleloba

ih8fakes said:


> Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate these shoes? According to the seller they are the new design for 2013. If I compare them to the ones I bought early this year, they are different. I am confused. Can someone comment on them.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://s1280.beta.photobucket.com/us...8a95b.jpg.html
> 
> Please help. Thanks in advance!



The link doesn't work for some reason...


----------



## thaidreams

Can you please authenticate these? Thank you!

 Item: yves saint laurent muse
Listing Number: 360537042756
Seller: Celebrity Owned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f1aeaf44

Item: yves saint laurent handbag
Listing Number: 170957094120
Seller: arielhach646
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...120?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdd63ce8


----------



## vesna

thaidreams said:


> Can you please authenticate these? Thank you!
> 
> Item: yves saint laurent muse
> Listing Number: 360537042756
> Seller: Celebrity Owned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f1aeaf44
> 
> Item: yves saint laurent handbag
> Listing Number: 170957094120
> Seller: arielhach646
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...120?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdd63ce8



both look authentic to me

#1 is a trusted seller, however it would be great to see inner leather tag back and front

#2 all details look good, it would be great to seeunderside of zipper head (not pull) with the logo


----------



## adynutza1976

Item:Genuine YSL Belle De Jour Black Clutch Patent Leather
Listing Number:230896527979 
Seller:istayinshape
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-YSL...001&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230896527979&
Comments:I don't know if i did correct but can anyone please help me to authenticate this YSL Clutch?Thank you for your help


----------



## vesna

adynutza1976 said:


> Item:Genuine YSL Belle De Jour Black Clutch Patent Leather
> Listing Number:230896527979
> Seller:istayinshape
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-YSL...001&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230896527979&
> Comments:I don't know if i did correct but can anyone please help me to authenticate this YSL Clutch?Thank you for your help



welcome, great format, all good !
now, this clutch is extremely faked and we need more details than posted in the auction:

post here all the photos we need to investigate authenticity:

1.dust bag from various angles to see the glow of satin, inside as well to see stitching, 

2. the tag inside the dust bag showing the content of the material

3. if there are any paper tags, especially rectangular one with rounded corners,  I have to check for french spelling on that one

4. inside the clutch to see satin lining from few angles

we will do our best here to figure it out


----------



## Stacyy

Item: YSL Muse Handbag Large in Marina Blue Patent
Listing Number: 170961420722
Seller: bouvier55555 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-muse-handbag-large-in-marina-blue-patent-/170961420722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ce1841b2
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!


----------



## elle_ecole

Item: YSL Muse (Medium) in Patent Brown Leather
Listing Number: -
Seller: m&m813
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/107717-authentic-preowned-ysl-muse-medium-size-sale.html
Comments: more photos below


----------



## vesna

Stacyy said:


> Item: YSL Muse Handbag Large in Marina Blue Patent
> Listing Number: 170961420722
> Seller: bouvier55555
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-muse-handbag-large-in-marina-blue-patent-/170961420722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ce1841b2
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!



I think this is an authentic bag..can you ask for photos of inner leather tag back with serial number and a dust bag photo please?


----------



## vesna

sable81 said:


> Item: YSL Muse (Medium) in Patent Brown Leather
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: m&m813
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/107717-authentic-preowned-ysl-muse-medium-size-sale.html
> Comments: more photos below



serial number is for large not medium, please ask the seller for correct measurements

we need to see the dustbag, including the inner tag for material content, zipper head (not pull) - underside with the logo


----------



## elle_ecole

vesna said:


> serial number is for large not medium, please ask the seller for correct measurements
> 
> we need to see the dustbag, including the inner tag for material content, zipper head (not pull) - underside with the logo



Hi vesna! here are the photos. the content tag looks different from the rest i've seen...is it correct?


----------



## vesna

sable81 said:


> Hi vesna! here are the photos. the content tag looks different from the rest i've seen...is it correct?



all looks great, all my dustbags are like this


----------



## elle_ecole

vesna said:


> all looks great, all my dustbags are like this



thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

sable81 said:


> thanks so much!



you are most welcome


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate.

Item Name: REDUCED - BRAND NEW YSL CHYC CABAS MEDIUM IN POPPY RED
Item number: 95757609
Seller: tantotesac
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/REDUCED-BRAND-NEW-YSL-CHYC-CABAS-MEDIUM-IN-POPPY-RED/95757609

Additional photos: http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/u... Chyc cabas red/IMG_1956.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: REDUCED - BRAND NEW YSL CHYC CABAS MEDIUM IN POPPY RED
> Item number: 95757609
> Seller: tantotesac
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/REDUCED-BRAND-NEW-YSL-CHYC-CABAS-MEDIUM-IN-POPPY-RED/95757609
> 
> Additional photos: http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/u... Chyc cabas red/IMG_1956.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
> 
> Thank you!



this bag looks authentic to me


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> this bag looks authentic to me



Thank you so much!


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi girls can you please help me authenticate this bag?

TIA

Item Name: YSL oversized muse handbag in winter white
Item number: 170961414999
Seller: bouvier55555
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-oversiz...256&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=170961414999&


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Paris Vintage Black and White High Heels Bow 7M
281039507253
alexxe-us
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281039507253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Belladiva79

Can someone help me authenticate and Id the material to this bag? Thank you


----------



## tyatora

was wondering if this YSL parfums pouch is authentic? thanks

http://w7.myzcm.com/2009/12/auroraxin427/AURORA%20%E5%8C%85%E5%8C%85/YSL/26387b711d44c3b3925a22572de8e924.jpg
http://w7.myzcm.com/2009/12/auroraxin427/AURORA%20%E5%8C%85%E5%8C%85/YSL/img_5302.jpg
http://w7.myzcm.com/2009/12/auroraxin427/AURORA%20%E5%8C%85%E5%8C%85/YSL/img_5309.jpg
http://w7.myzcm.com/2009/12/auroraxin427/AURORA%20%E5%8C%85%E5%8C%85/YSL/b6a273484c5df2e244021f41914b8984.jpg

& also this one
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/256001270/T2Lpa9XiJXXXXXXXXX_!!256001270.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/256001270/T2a5m.XdpXXXXXXXXX_!!256001270.jpg


----------



## Xtina0509

Item: Ysl tribute shoes
Listing Number: 370719162998
Seller: trenduet
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...62998?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5650958276
Comments: Please authenticate for me, thank you!


----------



## snowcha

Hello, will you please authenticate this bag?

Item name: LARGE YVES SAINT LAURENT METALLIC GRAY LEATHER DUFFLE SHOULDER BAG, PURSE
Item: 221164222860
Seller: getitgotit-gone89
Link: http://******/12w9cNK


----------



## snowcha

I bought this bag. I just received it. But thus bag is really heavy! All the lover bags are heavy? Thanks for help!


----------



## Melanieboost

Authenticate my new ysl cabas perforated .. Brand new .. Got it at eBay for $1445 .. Thnx


----------



## pixy28

Hi ladies,
can you please help me authenticate:

Item Name: 100% Authentic YSL DOWNTOWN Tote Bag NWT
Item: 170957159703
Seller: yokokuo168
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...7yjbFGkdWmf855PEu3z3gWQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Hi girls can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item Name: YSL oversized muse handbag in winter white
> Item number: 170961414999
> Seller: bouvier55555
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-oversiz...256&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=170961414999&



looks great to me


----------



## vesna

Belladiva79 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate and Id the material to this bag? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1991327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991328



looks authentic so far but the material


----------



## vesna

snowcha said:


> Hello, will you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: LARGE YVES SAINT LAURENT METALLIC GRAY LEATHER DUFFLE SHOULDER BAG, PURSE
> Item: 221164222860
> Seller: getitgotit-gone89
> Link: http://******/12w9cNK


----------



## vesna

snowcha said:


> I bought this bag. I just received it. But thus bag is really heavy! All the lover bags are heavy? Thanks for help!



they are on the heavy side indeed


----------



## vesna

Melanieboost said:


> Authenticate my new ysl cabas perforated .. Brand new .. Got it at eBay for $1445 .. Thnx



please post photos of inner leather tag back with serial number and a paper tag showing serial number, as well as the underside of zipper head (not pull) with the logo


----------



## vesna

pixy28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> can you please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic YSL DOWNTOWN Tote Bag NWT
> Item: 170957159703
> Seller: yokokuo168
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...7yjbFGkdWmf855PEu3z3gWQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



looks good so far,....just for 100% assurance can we see the underside of a zipper head (not pull) with the logo?


----------



## rjiah

vesna said:


> this is a tough question, there is always something new forged and better
> 
> as far as I have seen left number is the same for all oversize muses (until newer models came ???)
> 
> exploring this issue, I found a warning on these authentication pages against  serial numbers my muse has (many fakes use that one, and I KNOW my is real bag, but they use it on different leather for inner tag, that can hopefully still be authenticated), so I can not say definite answer about  numbers any more.
> 
> How about this - take photo of the tag, inner side of the zipper head (to see what is engraved) and we will try to see.
> 
> Perhaps someone else knows rules for serial numbers ?


hi  ., just joined PurseForum .. i really love to collect bags thats why i want to know "more" about bags .. 
would u mind helping me with my concern:there's a YSL muse bag that i really want to buy,wat should be engraved on its zipper?should it be LAMPO? or YSL?also should all the keys have YSL engraved?
thanks in advance =)(ur reply reply will be deeply appreciated  )


----------



## Melanieboost

vesna said:
			
		

> please post photos of inner leather tag back with serial number and a paper tag showing serial number, as well as the underside of zipper head (not pull) with the logo



For some reason the zipper doesn't run smooth .. Thnx for ur help.


----------



## vesna

rjiah said:


> hi  ., just joined PurseForum .. i really love to collect bags thats why i want to know "more" about bags ..
> would u mind helping me with my concern:there's a YSL muse bag that i really want to buy,wat should be engraved on its zipper?should it be LAMPO? or YSL?also should all the keys have YSL engraved?
> thanks in advance =)(ur reply reply will be deeply appreciated  )



Hi and welcome !!!  

There are few rules we follow here, and one is that we do not explain publicly what is supposed to be on authentic bag so that the fakers, who also follow the posts, would not learn from it. Zipper can have either logo, depending on the year, but there are authentic and fake Lampo as well as YSL logos. Best is to upload photos of the bag you wish to buy here, along with any website you have for it, or link to photos, and we will investigate. cheers, V


----------



## vesna

Melanieboost said:


> For some reason the zipper doesn't run smooth .. Thnx for ur help.



all the photos look good, this looks authentic to me


----------



## snowcha

vesna said:


> they are on the heavy side indeed


Thank you so very much !!! Merry christmas


----------



## TSquared2

Hi ladies,

Would love some help with this item please?

Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BESACE LT BROWN NUBUCK SHOULDER BAG
 Listing Number: 140898933353
 Seller: sofia2125op3
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140898933353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## bipolarbear

So, when something's too good a deal it probably is, but I happened across this auction just before close and was looking for a dark red bag so I made a total impulse buy without time to ask the seller for more info or the ladies here for help authenticating.

A girl can only hope though...

Item name: YVES  SAINT LAURENT YSL DEEP RED TEXTURED LEATHER FRAME BAG EMBOSSED HARDWARE A+
Item #: 350664650035
Seller id: zeldariley
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350664650035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

For the inner label, it says made in France with no serial number on the back or other identifiers. There is a snap closure with no outer zip/YSL pull.

Please let me know if there's anything else you need to see and thanks so much in advance for any assistance.


----------



## jacquesjax

vesna said:


> looks great to me



Thanks vesna!!


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would love some help with this item please?
> 
> Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT RIVE GAUCHE BESACE LT BROWN NUBUCK SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 140898933353
> Seller: sofia2125op3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140898933353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



I believe this is an authentic besace


----------



## vesna

bipolarbear said:


> So, when something's too good a deal it probably is, but I happened across this auction just before close and was looking for a dark red bag so I made a total impulse buy without time to ask the seller for more info or the ladies here for help authenticating.
> 
> A girl can only hope though...
> 
> Item name: YVES  SAINT LAURENT YSL DEEP RED TEXTURED LEATHER FRAME BAG EMBOSSED HARDWARE A+
> Item #: 350664650035
> Seller id: zeldariley
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350664650035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> For the inner label, it says made in France with no serial number on the back or other identifiers. There is a snap closure with no outer zip/YSL pull.
> 
> Please let me know if there's anything else you need to see and thanks so much in advance for any assistance.



All details look authentic vintage YSL


----------



## bipolarbear

Thanks so much, Vesna!


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:
			
		

> I believe this is an authentic besace



Thanks so much vesna! I think you know how much I've wanted a besace and I'm glad this one is at a good price!

Was upset when I saw the auction had ended yesterday but it's been re-listed this morning. Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## Kate_0023

Hi, just a general question to all you ysl girls, i am trying to purchase a mini cab as in amber sheep skin leather... with the cross body optional strap. however on YSL website the small one has two inside pockets and the one i am going to buy does not have two pockets inside but has the authenticity cards, bag it came in and neiman and marcus tag and all. and is 1649 compared to the 1850 on the ysl website... don't know if i should go ahead with the purchase, little hesitant about the non extent pockets, anyone know if they did make a specific type that did not have the inside pockets?


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks so much vesna! I think you know how much I've wanted a besace and I'm glad this one is at a good price!
> 
> Was upset when I saw the auction had ended yesterday but it's been re-listed this morning. Should I be concerned about that?



I would no be concerned about relisting, on the contrary, I would gladly be the only bidder for the lower price than take it for uch a super high price in such worn state (even the rip on the flap), it is really worn, and I do not know if I would dare take lighter than black used suede or nubuck...that would be tricky to clean...unless you get it really cheap


----------



## vesna

Kate_0023 said:


> Hi, just a general question to all you ysl girls, i am trying to purchase a mini cab as in amber sheep skin leather... with the cross body optional strap. however on YSL website the small one has two inside pockets and the one i am going to buy does not have two pockets inside but has the authenticity cards, bag it came in and neiman and marcus tag and all. and is 1649 compared to the 1850 on the ysl website... don't know if i should go ahead with the purchase, little hesitant about the non extent pockets, anyone know if they did make a specific type that did not have the inside pockets?



Hi Kate, I do not know the bag personally, but I have seen the old model on Net-A-Porter. If you go follow these two links, you will see in photos and when you open the  details on the right side of the web page, that mini does not have inner pockets, and large does, zipped and open pockets. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322110

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322100


These are old models while YSL was YSL. New SLP bags are changed slightly from old models, squarish hardware, some inner linings substituted with leather, and perhaps this one changed to have inner pockets. I would say, you just choose which one appeals to you more and enjoy this lovely bag


----------



## farmy

Hi Girls,  I'm considering a purchase from Yoogi's Closet (It's a battle between a chloe and this YSL at the moment)  I would still love for someone to cast their eyes across this YSL and tell me what they think.  Thanks in advance.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Camel Leather Muse Messenger Bag
Listing Number: YSL120423C
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-camel-leather-muse-messenger-bag-14296.html


----------



## vesna

farmy said:


> Hi Girls,  I'm considering a purchase from Yoogi's Closet (It's a battle between a chloe and this YSL at the moment)  I would still love for someone to cast their eyes across this YSL and tell me what they think.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Camel Leather Muse Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: YSL120423C
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-camel-leather-muse-messenger-bag-14296.html



*Yoogi's Closet* has only authentic and amazing bags 

this one is Rive Gauche, not Muse as in the title, and is gorgeous....I have two and they are my most used ..elegant satchel, cross body or shoulder bag which looks sleek even when it is full...LOVE it


----------



## farmy

Thanks Vesna your the best


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi ladies! So I have been on a quest to purchase a YSL cabas, and just wanted to check the authenticity of this one since I am the buyer. Thanks in advance!

Item: YSL Medium Cabas ChYc Satchel Tote
Listing Number: 99030855
Seller: Accessorized
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Medium-Cabas-ChYc-Satchel-Tote-SOLD-/99030855


----------



## vesna

amjac2wm said:


> Hi ladies! So I have been on a quest to purchase a YSL cabas, and just wanted to check the authenticity of this one since I am the buyer. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Cabas ChYc Satchel Tote
> Listing Number: 99030855
> Seller: Accessorized
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Medium-Cabas-ChYc-Satchel-Tote-SOLD-/99030855



i, it looks like an authentic bag to me , stop by again when you receive it and post photos of the back of inner leather tag, underside of  a zipper head with the logo and a material tag from dust bag


----------



## amjac2wm

vesna said:
			
		

> i, it looks like an authentic bag to me , stop by again when you receive it and post photos of the back of inner leather tag, underside of  a zipper head with the logo and a material tag from dust bag



Thanks so much! I definitely will and I'll also post a reveal since it will be my first ysl bag!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Happy New Year!  TIA

Please authenticate the following;

item: YSL~YVES SAINT LAURENT CARMEL RIVE GAUCHE MUSE MESSENGER LEATHER BAG MINT
item number: 200869046881
seller: miaroe
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200869046881?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Happy New Year!  TIA
> 
> Please authenticate the following;
> 
> item: YSL~YVES SAINT LAURENT CARMEL RIVE GAUCHE MUSE MESSENGER LEATHER BAG MINT
> item number: 200869046881
> seller: miaroe
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200869046881?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



 happy new year


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> happy new year


Thank you Vesna... 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cocoberry

Pls authenticate tis. Thanks  

Item : YSL Black Suede Tribute Platform Stiletto Round Toe Pumps 38
Item no : 290764480285
Seller : celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/YSL-Blac...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43b2e9df1d#ht_4651wt_922


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.  

Please kindly help me to authenticate this Muse II.  I truly appreciate your opinion.
Thank you.

Name:    Yves Saint Laurent Poppy Leather Muse Two Top Handle Bag Handbag YSL EUC AUTH
I.D.:        bigredcloset3458
Item #:   221171577596 
Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337eda72fc


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening, again.  I also found this bag as well.  Would you please also help me to authenticate it?  Thank you so much.

Item Name:  100% AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO MULTI COLOR HANDBAG
Item #:        160949038348
Seller I.D.:     gacciovf
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25794f6d0c


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Please kindly help me to authenticate this Muse II.  I truly appreciate your opinion.
> Thank you.
> 
> Name:    Yves Saint Laurent Poppy Leather Muse Two Top Handle Bag Handbag YSL EUC AUTH
> I.D.:        bigredcloset3458
> Item #:   221171577596
> Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337eda72fc



looks good, but I would like to see the front of the inner leather tab, zipper pulls and underside of zipper head with logo on it 



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good evening, again.  I also found this bag as well.  Would you please also help me to authenticate it?  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name:  100% AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE TWO MULTI COLOR HANDBAG
> Item #:        160949038348
> Seller I.D.:     gacciovf
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25794f6d0c



looks good, but I would like to see  zipper pulls and underside of zipper head with logo on it


----------



## Maychai

Hi,

I want to know if this clutch is authentic? 

Name: $799. authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Red LEATHER CHYC CLUTCH hand BAG purse YSL
See original listing
Item#251198414835
Seller ID: Vintage.luv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251198414835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xoxlovelylilxox

Hello Please help authentic this YSL CHYC CLUTCH

I tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible

*Quote*:AUTHENTIC EUC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC LARGE LEATHER CLUTCH BAG RED Y BUCKLE

*Item*:200871341775

*Seller*:e-boutique2009
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-E...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4dd6ecf


----------



## vesna

Maychai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know if this clutch is authentic?
> 
> Name: $799. authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Red LEATHER CHYC CLUTCH hand BAG purse YSL
> See original listing
> Item#251198414835
> Seller ID: Vintage.luv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251198414835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, so far it does look authentic, but I was burned recently with a horror - mirror fake. If you do a search of sellers name on tPF, many bags turn out authentic but some fake (Miu Miu etc). I would be extra careful because of that and ask the seller for clear serial number photo inside the pocket, as well as papers closeup, especially the one that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side, as well as dust bag outside and inside small material content tag. Post them here and we will see.


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> Hello Please help authentic this YSL CHYC CLUTCH
> 
> I tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible
> 
> *Quote*:AUTHENTIC EUC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC LARGE LEATHER CLUTCH BAG RED Y BUCKLE
> 
> *Item*:200871341775
> 
> *Seller*:e-boutique2009
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-E...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4dd6ecf



Hi, so far it does look authentic, but I was burned recently with a horror - mirror fake. If you do a search of sellers name on tPF, the seller sells authentic bags. I would just be extra careful  and ask the seller for clear serial number photo on the paper tag, as well as  closeup of paper that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side, as well as dust bag outside and inside small material content tag. Post them here and we will see.


----------



## doodles noodle

vesna said:


> Hi, so far it does look authentic, but I was burned recently with a horror - mirror fake. If you do a search of sellers name on tPF, the seller sells authentic bags. I would just be extra careful  and ask the seller for clear serial number photo on the paper tag, as well as  closeup of paper that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side, as well as dust bag outside and inside small material content tag. Post them here and we will see.


Hi vesna

Regarding xoxlovelylilxox's post. Would it be strange that the chyc clutch has the same first 6 serial number as the BDJ clutch


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> Hello Please help authentic this YSL CHYC CLUTCH
> 
> I tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible
> 
> *Quote*:AUTHENTIC EUC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC LARGE LEATHER CLUTCH BAG RED Y BUCKLE
> 
> *Item*:200871341775
> 
> *Seller*:e-boutique2009
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-E...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4dd6ecf





vesna said:


> Hi, so far it does look authentic, but I was burned recently with a horror - mirror fake. If you do a search of sellers name on tPF, many bags turn out authentic but some fake (Miu Miu etc). I would be extra careful because of that and ask the seller for clear serial number photo inside the pocket, as well as papers closeup, especially the one that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side, as well as dust bag outside and inside small material content tag. Post them here and we will see.





doodles noodle said:


> Hi vesna
> 
> Regarding xoxlovelylilxox's post. Would it be strange that the chyc clutch has the same first 6 serial number as the BDJ clutch



it is so blurry that my screen shows barely anything readable, ....I forgot to say to take a closeup of serial number in the pocket as well, but if you see the number of BDJ, and Ido see digits that are similar overall to BDJ number,  it is all *WRONG*, stay away


----------



## minifan

Please help to authentic this YSL muse. Thanks in advance!

Item :YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Large Muse Handbag Dark Chocolate
Listing Number: 110996496058 
Seller: Yooji
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/110996496058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_812wt_970


----------



## doodles noodle

vesna said:


> it is so blurry that my screen shows barely anything readable, ....I forgot to say to take a closeup of serial number in the pocket as well, but if you see the number of BDJ, and Ido see digits that are similar overall to BDJ number,  it is all *WRONG*, stay away


Oh okay thats what I thought was a little because its serial number is *203855*.527411 which is the same exact 6 numbers as my BDJ clutch although it is a chyc clutch. I wasnt sure if we were looking at the first 6 digits or the last 6 digits

And also is it unusual for the chyc clutch interior to be a different color from the exterior leather?


----------



## vesna

minifan said:


> Please help to authentic this YSL muse. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item :YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Large Muse Handbag Dark Chocolate
> Listing Number: 110996496058
> Seller: Yooji
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/110996496058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_812wt_970




this Muse  looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

xoxlovelylilxox said:


> Hello Please help authentic this YSL CHYC CLUTCH
> 
> I tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible
> 
> *Quote*:AUTHENTIC EUC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CHYC LARGE LEATHER CLUTCH BAG RED Y BUCKLE
> 
> *Item*:200871341775
> 
> *Seller*:e-boutique2009
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-E...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4dd6ecf





doodles noodle said:


> Oh okay thats what I thought was a little because its serial number is *203855*.527411 which is the same exact 6 numbers as my BDJ clutch although it is a chyc clutch. I wasnt sure if we were looking at the first 6 digits or the last 6 digits
> 
> And also is it unusual for the chyc clutch interior to be a different color from the exterior leather?



black has black lining, green has black as well, lipstick red has  red lining , rouge orient has red too.....pink is not the lining of red chyc

Mytheresa has it only $100 higher than BIN, I know it is not little more, but it is a small amount for having 100% authentic clutch.

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/chyc-leather-clutch-186862.html


----------



## jess_hj

I have already purchased this item and I feel that the bag is not authentic so I just want to make sure.. Thank you everyone!

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large
Listing Number: 121042235673
Seller:glenn593
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-C...YitnvfM6jehRb85u7XYXsWs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: 279079-527066 is the serial number i guess and the Y buckle and zippers are too shiny.. 

Thank You


----------



## vesna

jess_hj said:


> I have already purchased this item and I feel that the bag is not authentic so I just want to make sure.. Thank you everyone!
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large
> Listing Number: 121042235673
> Seller:glenn593
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-C...YitnvfM6jehRb85u7XYXsWs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: 279079-527066 is the serial number i guess and the Y buckle and zippers are too shiny..
> 
> Thank You



Hi, I would like to see zipper pulls closeup photo, inner leather tag front and back with serial number, underside of zipper head to see the  logo clearly


----------



## princess811

Hi ladies.  I have a YSL Muse in Chocolate brown that ive had for years and absolutely love.  I was in YSL today and noticed that the back of the zippers are rippled (Front same YSL back rippled-lines) but mine does not have the ripples.  Is that normal perhaps for the older bags?  Thank you so much for your help and happy new years!!!!


----------



## vesna

princess811 said:


> Hi ladies.  I have a YSL Muse in Chocolate brown that ive had for years and absolutely love.  I was in YSL today and noticed that the back of the zippers are rippled (Front same YSL back rippled-lines) but mine does not have the ripples.  Is that normal perhaps for the older bags?  Thank you so much for your help and happy new years!!!!



es, old Muse like yours and mine doe not have ripples but flat back of zipper pull, same with Easy, newer have ripples ... all great   Happy new Year !


----------



## jess_hj

vesna said:


> Hi, I would like to see zipper pulls closeup photo, inner leather tag front and back with serial number, underside of zipper head to see the  logo clearly



Thank you so much for helping out! Here are the pictures


----------



## princess811

vesna said:


> es, old Muse like yours and mine doe not have ripples but flat back of zipper pull, same with Easy, newer have ripples ... all great   Happy new Year !



Thank you so much Vesna!!  All the best in the new year!


----------



## vesna

jess_hj said:


> Thank you so much for helping out! Here are the pictures



papers are fake, they do not belong to this bag anyway

what is the underside of zipper head (the driver for the zipper) looking like, what is the logo?

hardware does not look good o far,and  tag print is wrong

just take a photo of underside of zipper head to see that one as well, please


----------



## pixy28

vesna said:


> looks good so far,....just for 100% assurance can we see the underside of a zipper head (not pull) with the logo?



Thanks!

Here is a link with more pictures:


https://plus.google.com/app/basic/photos/115027087828995119578/album/5830097013373025681


----------



## vesna

pixy28 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is a link with more pictures:
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/photos/115027087828995119578/album/5830097013373025681



all this looks good to me


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this Medium Cabas Chyc for me please. Thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi Vesna, just read your siggy and added two additional photos to the above red cabas I posted. Thanks


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! Happy New Year! Can you please authenticate this bag for me:
Item Name: YSL brown 
SELLER: yooji
Item # 110996496058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110996496058?redirect=mobile

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this Medium Cabas Chyc for me please. Thank you





yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Vesna, just read your siggy and added two additional photos to the above red cabas I posted. Thanks



whooa...I can not say anything about this bag 

someone who has seen this bag throught all the transitions might comment

it is new SLP style according to new hardware and square metal handle holders - Saint Laurent Paris, but zipper pulls say Yves Saint Laurent, it still has Y pattern,  new zipper pulls, but all says Yves Saint Laurent, tag correct as old YSL, dust bag correct for old YSL models.......I am lost


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Happy New Year! Can you please authenticate this bag for me:
> Item Name: YSL brown
> SELLER: yooji
> Item # 110996496058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110996496058?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you!



this one was commented in posts #7015 and 7017..cheers, V


----------



## dioraddict15

Item: YSL Muse Bag
 Listing Number:110994509772
 Seller:budapestgirl1712
 Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
 Commentslease authenticate this bag that I purchased from eBay. I feel it is genuine, but just would like a second opinion please. Many thanks.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> whooa...I can not say anything about this bag
> 
> someone who has seen this bag throught all the transitions might comment
> 
> it is new SLP style according to new hardware and square metal handle holders - Saint Laurent Paris, but zipper pulls say Yves Saint Laurent, it still has Y pattern,  new zipper pulls, but all says Yves Saint Laurent, tag correct as old YSL, dust bag correct for old YSL models.......I am lost



Thanks vesna. Just went on the ysl site and seems like they modified it. Going to drop into a department store today and see. I purchased from ****** so am not too worried. But I always like to run my bags by you experts regardless. Comforting to know though that the tag and dustbag are correct. I'll let you know what I find


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> whooa...I can not say anything about this bag
> 
> someone who has seen this bag throught all the transitions might comment
> 
> it is new SLP style according to new hardware and square metal handle holders - Saint Laurent Paris, but zipper pulls say Yves Saint Laurent, it still has Y pattern,  new zipper pulls, but all says Yves Saint Laurent, tag correct as old YSL, dust bag correct for old YSL models.......I am lost



Hey Vesna, so I stopped my Neimans today and they had the 2013 mini cabas chyc with all the hardware changes like mine. I guess it is their way of transitioning the cabas chyc to the new model. From what I have heard this will be the last season they will carry the cabas chyc.


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey Vesna, so I stopped my Neimans today and they had the 2013 mini cabas chyc with all the hardware changes like mine. I guess it is their way of transitioning the cabas chyc to the new model. From what I have heard this will be the last season they will carry the cabas chyc.



thta is great then. all details do look authentic to me as YSL except that I have never seen the new zipper pull looking like that...so I would say it is OK

yes, they call the new, re-done one "classique "   

first a flood of mirror copies of BDJ clutch and now these transitions and changes


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Item: YSL Muse Bag
> Listing Number:110994509772
> Seller:budapestgirl1712
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Commentslease authenticate this bag that I purchased from eBay. I feel it is genuine, but just would like a second opinion please. Many thanks.



looks good to me   and it is a real beauty


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> thta is great then. all details do look authentic to me as YSL except that I have never seen the new zipper pull looking like that...so I would say it is OK
> 
> yes, they call the new, re-done one "classique "
> 
> first a flood of mirror copies of BDJ clutch and now these transitions and changes



I know right? These changes are too confusing...they should have just kept it YSL! Thank you so much for your help vesna!


----------



## minifan

vesna said:


> this Muse  looks authentic to me



Thanks a lot. One question, I noticed some muse listed on eBay would have YSL Rive Gauche spelled out on the inside label, this one only has YSL spelled out, no Rive Gauche. Does that make this one a fake? What does Rive Gauche mean anyway? It is strange for the same style, some has it on the label and some don't. Please advice.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:
			
		

> looks good to me   and it is a real beauty



Thank you so much for your reassurance. Happy new year! X


----------



## vesna

minifan said:


> Thanks a lot. One question, I noticed some muse listed on eBay would have YSL Rive Gauche spelled out on the inside label, this one only has YSL spelled out, no Rive Gauche. Does that make this one a fake? What does Rive Gauche mean anyway? It is strange for the same style, some has it on the label and some don't. Please advice.



this muse is newer, with two inner pockets instead of one in the past, newer bags were having only Yves Saint Laurent without Rive Gauche printed (like my Easy). The meaning of Rive Gauche is "Left bank" of river Seine in Paris, denoting a high class, posh.... and originaly YSL had it attached to their name

now even the name changed alltogether, you are lucky to have this gorgeous tribute to the big Yves 

if you are still unsure about authenticity, send us a photo of zipper pulls front and back as well as underside of zipper head (driver of zipper), and perhaps the key. I am sure it is authentic, just to have you sleep calm...


----------



## minifan

vesna said:


> if you are still unsure about authenticity, send us a photo of zipper pulls front and back as well as underside of zipper head (driver of zipper), and perhaps the key. I am sure it is authentic, just to have you sleep calm...



Here are the photos per your request, thanks again for helping out.


----------



## vesna

minifan said:


> Here are the photos per your request, thanks again for helping out.



all perfect, zipper pulls are ribbed on the back as newer bags have (which agrees with  no Rive Gauche tag with and with two small open pockets in the lining instead of one in older bags), zipper head authentic as well as the kay...enjoy your beauty, it is rare to find such a pretty colour


----------



## minifan

Thanks a million for your reassurance. I appreciate your help very much.


----------



## CeePee08

vesna said:


> es, old Muse like yours and mine doe not have ripples but flat back of zipper pull, same with Easy, newer have ripples ... all great   Happy new Year !



Thank you for this answer Vesna. I was about to ask the same question. This is helpful.


----------



## momo721

Would appreciate help authenticating this bag! Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Medium YSL cabas chyc turquoise
Listing Number: 300844310129
Seller: mmcn5668
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300844310129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

momo721 said:


> Would appreciate help authenticating this bag! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Medium YSL cabas chyc turquoise
> Listing Number: 300844310129
> Seller: mmcn5668
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300844310129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks good in my opinion


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Vesna,

Thoughts on this Mini CC?  If it's authentic, can you id the color?  And do you know if this the first version or the second?  Thanks so much!

Style:     Mini Cabas Chyc
Item ID:  190779241691
Seller ID: flowergirl_daisies
Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Yves-S...569&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=190779241691&


----------



## xoxlovelylilxox

Hello TPF experts.

Quick question. Is it unusal to see a ysl tag that is a square card instead of a rectangle?


----------



## spoiledcharlott

YSL Brown Wooden Hobo Bag
Seller: thesnob
Item: 200873455163
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Brown-W...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4fdae3b

Hi everyone.  I'm new to the designer bag thing and was wondering if someone could authenticate the above, and perhaps tell me a little about it...what year etc.  Also am I able to shorten the straps??? I'm a shorty!!
Thanks in advance.
Char.


----------



## BabieFat

Can you please help authenticating this ysl clutch? Thank you so much!

Item: BRAND NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour LARGE NUDE Leather Clutch
Listing Number: 321039776378
Seller: jadorefashion4u-us 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321039776378...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_17502wt_1397


----------



## fashion16

Item: YSL easy bag
Listing number170971811790
Seller: easyanduseful
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170971811790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I asked the seller for more pictures but she refused. I know, I know...this is probably I bad sign but I have been waiting for this bag to come onto ebay for literally....6 months actively, 2 years passively.


----------



## fashion16

Chyc Cabas (black)
item number: 170972027199
seller: techncjs
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170972027199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

low starting big, seller w/ only 2 items of feedback and it has been up for a while at a very low price w/ no bids...I am sure I already know the answer but I need to verify.


----------



## Viku

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this clutch? Thank you :kiss:
Item:YVES SAINT LAURANT YSL Taupe Beige Patent Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
Listing Number:190781399635
Seller:n2shoes33
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190781399635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Item: YSL easy bag
> Listing number170971811790
> Seller: easyanduseful
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170971811790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for more pictures but she refused. I know, I know...this is probably I bad sign but I have been waiting for this bag to come onto ebay for literally....6 months actively, 2 years passively.



no way you can go for this bag unless the seller sends you photos of the closeup front and back of inner leather tag, underside of zipper head with logo and closeup of zipper pulls...looks suspicious


----------



## vesna

Viku said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this clutch? Thank you :kiss:
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURANT YSL Taupe Beige Patent Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
> Listing Number:190781399635
> Seller:n2shoes33
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190781399635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



fine seller but we need photos of papers in french, especially if she has a single rectangular paper with rounded corners, then the inner tag with material content of the dust bag, paper with serial number on it and serial number printed inside the pocket of the clutch


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Chyc Cabas (black)
> item number: 170972027199
> seller: techncjs
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170972027199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> low starting big, seller w/ only 2 items of feedback and it has been up for a while at a very low price w/ no bids...I am sure I already know the answer but I need to verify.



good details so far,  but we need photos of papers in french, especially if she has a single rectangular paper with rounded corners, then the inner tag with material content of the dust bag, paper with serial number on it and inner leather tag back with serial number, as well as zipper head (driver of the zipper) underside with logo on it


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Can you please help authenticating this ysl clutch? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour LARGE NUDE Leather Clutch
> Listing Number: 321039776378
> Seller: jadorefashion4u-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321039776378...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_17502wt_1397



very fine seller, looking good so far, but we need photos of papers in french, especially if she has a single rectangular paper with rounded corners, then the inner tag with material content of the dust bag, closeup of paper with serial number on it and serial number printed inside the pocket of the clutch


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Hi, can anybody help with this one? TIA

Item:  YSL Yves Saint Lauent Easy Medium, Black Patent, EUC
Item #:  290839986960
Seller:  impmech
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839986960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

cvlshopaholic said:


> Hi, can anybody help with this one? TIA
> 
> Item:  YSL Yves Saint Lauent Easy Medium, Black Patent, EUC
> Item #:  290839986960
> Seller:  impmech
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839986960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks good so far, but please ask the seller for closeup photos of the   back of inner leather tag with serial number, underside of zipper head with logo and closeup of zipper pulls both sides... also the inner tag with material content of the dust bag and if she has, a closeup of paper with serial number on it


----------



## doodles noodle

Hello TPF experts

Quick question

Is it unusual for a ysl tag to come as a square?


----------



## debris0210

Hi, appreciate if someone could help advise if this is authentic pls. Thanks much!

Item: YSL Chyc Wallet
Item #: Sorry, I'm not sure what the item number is 
Seller: eleen.tan
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/110273-ys...ightly-used-comes-receipt-full-packaging.html


----------



## dyyong

hi, please help with this Muse 2, thanks!!

p.s. does small size come with strap?


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Vesna, do you think you might be able to look at the green Mini Chyc I posted on the previous page? Thanks so much -


----------



## Entice

*Item:* YSL Tribtoo Black Suede Pumps 39
*Listing Number: *251204409349
*Seller:* chicstylesbyemily
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...09349?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7cf31805


----------



## ReecesPieces

Item: YSL Muse Bag
Listing Number: 150976490360
Seller:  vs*prestige
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1690-NWT-YV...Handbags&hash=item2326e66b78&autorefresh=true
Comments:I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate! I already made an offer and theres a 14 day return policy so I'm thinking if its not legit I will return it. I really want this bag.. Ive been hunting for it forever!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Hi there. I purchased my first bag. Just want a peace of mind that its real. Tia!

Yves saint laurent saint topez ruffle
Item no. 140831966924
Seller:  kim5432
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140831966924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Thoughts on this Mini CC?  If it's authentic, can you id the color?  And do you know if this the first version or the second?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Style:     Mini Cabas Chyc
> Item ID:  190779241691
> Seller ID: flowergirl_daisies
> Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Yves-S...569&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=190779241691&



hi, I thought I responded, sorry, this is the first original version and I believe authentic....would not know the colour though, sorry


----------



## vesna

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Hi there. I purchased my first bag. Just want a peace of mind that its real. Tia!
> 
> Yves saint laurent saint topez ruffle
> Item no. 140831966924
> Seller:  kim5432
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140831966924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



yes, it is authentic, all looks fine


----------



## vesna

ReecesPieces said:


> Item: YSL Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 150976490360
> Seller:  vs*prestige
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1690-NWT-YV...Handbags&hash=item2326e66b78&autorefresh=true
> Comments:I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate! I already made an offer and theres a 14 day return policy so I'm thinking if its not legit I will return it. I really want this bag.. Ive been hunting for it forever!



looks good so far, I would like to see inner tag front and back with serial number, underside of zipper head with the logo, and the key


----------



## vesna

dyyong said:


> hi, please help with this Muse 2, thanks!!
> 
> p.s. does small size come with strap?



this all looks good to me


----------



## vesna

doodles noodle said:


> Hello TPF experts
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Is it unusual for a ysl tag to come as a square?



this is a tricky one indeed..I have both with different bags...this clutch is crazy difficult, you really need to give us photos of inner material tag from dust bag, and a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners to see the french writting on it


----------



## vesna

debris0210 said:


> Hi, appreciate if someone could help advise if this is authentic pls. Thanks much!
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Wallet
> Item #: Sorry, I'm not sure what the item number is
> Seller: eleen.tan
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/110273-ys...ightly-used-comes-receipt-full-packaging.html



it is very hard to say from 3 photos, we would need to see some  paperwork related to the wallet, serial number somewhere iside the pocket, dust bag with inner tag with material content


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks so much Vesna.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

vesna said:


> yes, it is authentic, all looks fine



phew thank you you!!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

i fear this is a new obsession starting... i must have Belle De jour clutch  
Thanks in advance!!!

GENUINE YSL CAMEL COLOR BELLE DE JOUR LARGE SIZE CLUTCH L@@K
Item No 160944104949
Seller: Workedrhino
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...K-/160944104949?pt=Wallet&hash=item25790425f5


YVES SAINT LAURANT YSL Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
Item 221176431048
Seller omgommg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f2481c8


----------



## ReecesPieces

vesna said:


> looks good so far, I would like to see inner tag front and back with serial number, underside of zipper head with the logo, and the key



Thanks! I will definitely ask for those pics!


----------



## Entice

Entice said:


> *Item:* YSL Tribtoo Black Suede Pumps 39
> *Listing Number: *251204409349
> *Seller:* chicstylesbyemily
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...09349?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7cf31805



Please don't forget me..


----------



## vesna

Entice said:


> Please don't forget me..



sorry you are not forgotten, but unless *Dallas* sees this  and responds, we do not have anyone authenticating shoes. Try glass slipper forum, maybe someone is there to help. Good luck


----------



## vesna

LVobsessedNYC said:


> i fear this is a new obsession starting... i must have Belle De jour clutch
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> GENUINE YSL CAMEL COLOR BELLE DE JOUR LARGE SIZE CLUTCH L@@K
> Item No 160944104949
> Seller: Workedrhino
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...K-/160944104949?pt=Wallet&hash=item25790425f5
> 
> 
> YVES SAINT LAURANT YSL Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
> Item 221176431048
> Seller omgommg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f2481c8



oooh, nooooo  

we have problems with these, mirror fake burned me (your first post is from that seller) and it is very tough to decide on the basis of photos. 

first one is from THE seller who sold me a fake...the only good thing is that the seller seems honest, refunded it all including shipping, apparently did not know it was a fake.....true or not, I would not bother



here is what we can do for the second one:

1. do a search of  sellers name on tPF (not ebay feedback, it is often useless), if sellers other  bags turn out authentic there is some hope

2. ask the seller for clear serial number photo inside the pocket, as well as papers closeup, especially the one that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side,

3. clear photos of dust bag outside,  and inside small material content tag. 

Post them here and we will see.


----------



## dyyong

vesna said:
			
		

> this all looks good to me



THANK YOU!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

vesna said:
			
		

> oooh, nooooo
> 
> we have problems with these, mirror fake burned me (your first post is from that seller) and it is very tough to decide on the basis of photos.
> 
> first one is from THE seller who sold me a fake...the only good thing is that the seller seems honest, refunded it all including shipping, apparently did not know it was a fake.....true or not, I would not bother
> 
> here is what we can do for the second one:
> 
> 1. do a search of  sellers name on tPF (not ebay feedback, it is often useless), if sellers other  bags turn out authentic there is some hope
> 
> 2. ask the seller for clear serial number photo inside the pocket, as well as papers closeup, especially the one that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side,
> 
> 3. clear photos of dust bag outside,  and inside small material content tag.
> 
> Post them here and we will see.



Thank you for all the info! I will ask for additional pictures


----------



## injenue

Hi All

Could someone please help with this one ?
YSL Fuchsia patent BDJ clutch
what other photos are needed?


----------



## Musickal1

Hello.

I am very unfamiliar with YSL, but this bag is cute:

Item: Authentic Gorgeous YSL Messenger Bag 
Listing No:  (281048413626)
Seller:  baystaff2012 | 49 | 100.0%
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281048413626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 
Comments:  This is also listed as "caviar black leather"--can someone help authenticate and tell me what caviar leather is? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

injenue said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could someone please help with this one ?
> YSL Fuchsia patent BDJ clutch
> what other photos are needed?



hi, please see the post right above yours for this info


----------



## vesna

Musickal1 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am very unfamiliar with YSL, but this bag is cute:
> 
> Item: Authentic Gorgeous YSL Messenger Bag
> Listing No:  (281048413626)
> Seller:  baystaff2012 | 49 | 100.0%
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281048413626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments:  This is also listed as "caviar black leather"--can someone help authenticate and tell me what caviar leather is?
> Thank you so much!



this looks authentic to me, all details check out fine

caviar is grainy leather, pretty durable, I am not sure what is this leather, does not look like caviar to me..in any case this one also looks durable


----------



## Musickal1

vesna said:
			
		

> this looks authentic to me, all details check out fine
> 
> caviar is grainy leather, pretty durable, I am not sure what is this leather, does not look like caviar



Thank you so much


----------



## singleladies

Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL chyc cabas bag?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Tia ladies 

Item Gorgeous YSL Cabas Calfskin Handbag Tri-color Bag
Item no 181059288419
Seller 1234lyly
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181059288419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

NWT Auth YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Corda Grey Medium Cabas ChYc Y Bag Tote $2150
Item no 360562869459
Seller thegees44ou
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360562869459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gigi_shen

Hey guys,I need your help!Cau u guys tell me if this authenticate?

The bag is hard leather.Thanks a lot!


----------



## gigi_shen

some more pics FYI...


----------



## fashion16

Hi, I know this is a long shot but what do you think of this bag:
Seller: Sunchaser13
YSL Chyc Cabas
321053596681
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321053596681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

gigi_shen said:


> some more pics FYI...



this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

singleladies said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL chyc cabas bag?



I don't think this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Tia ladies
> 
> Item Gorgeous YSL Cabas Calfskin Handbag Tri-color Bag
> Item no 181059288419
> Seller 1234lyly
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181059288419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> NWT Auth YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Corda Grey Medium Cabas ChYc Y Bag Tote $2150
> Item no 360562869459
> Seller thegees44ou
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360562869459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



#1 I am not sure, all photos are very blurry to see details well

#2 it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Hi, I know this is a long shot but what do you think of this bag:
> Seller: Sunchaser13
> YSL Chyc Cabas
> 321053596681
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321053596681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



papers  are from YSL bag and look good, but are they belonging to SLP bag as the other envelope shows as well as the square handle bases? I am not sure at all without details - inner tag front and back, underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper), zipper pull


----------



## fashion16

vesna said:
			
		

> papers  are from YSL bag and look good, but are they belonging to SLP bag as the other envelope shows as well as the square handle bases? I am not sure at all without details - inner tag front and back, underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper), zipper pull



Thanks, vesna. The seller sent me additional pics and I have been trying to save and upload them by something about the pics just won't work. Any chance I could email the pics to you and you could let me know what you think?


----------



## gigi_shen

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me



Thanks Vesna&#65281;I'm going to buy it!


----------



## Nastja

Hi Vesna! I hope you will be able to help me. I bought a YSL Belle du jour in a multidesigner store in our country. It was so cheap (100 euros), because they decided to put it on final sale as they will not carry YSL anymore. I was wondering if you could check if everything is in order. I am attaching pictures. I hope you will be able to help me be at peace that it was not too good to be true... 
www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/6j2-photo.png

www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/qv7-photo.jpg

www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/qyf-photo-.jpg

www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/7gq-photo-.jpg

www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/p4s-photo-.jpg


Thank you for your help and regards.


----------



## fashion16

These are the pics that the seller sent me. what do you think?



vesna said:


> papers  are from YSL bag and look good, but are they belonging to SLP bag as the other envelope shows as well as the square handle bases? I am not sure at all without details - inner tag front and back, underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper), zipper pull


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

vesna said:
			
		

> #1 I am not sure, all photos are very blurry to see details well
> 
> #2 it looks authentic to me



Thank you vesna


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> These are the pics that the seller sent me. what do you think?



oh, this is one of those "transition" bags, where Slimane changed zipper pulls and started introducing SLP features mixed with YSL old stuff, like leather tag (still has Yves Saint Laurent)....I guess this is OK, all details look good


----------



## vesna

Nastja said:


> Hi Vesna! I hope you will be able to help me. I bought a YSL Belle du jour in a multidesigner store in our country. It was so cheap (100 euros), because they decided to put it on final sale as they will not carry YSL anymore. I was wondering if you could check if everything is in order. I am attaching pictures. I hope you will be able to help me be at peace that it was not too good to be true...
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/6j2-photo.png
> 
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/qv7-photo.jpg
> 
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/qyf-photo-.jpg
> 
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/7gq-photo-.jpg
> 
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0115/p4s-photo-.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help and regards.



Pozdrav Nastja  (I recognized the language from photos website)

 I hope all is well, looks good. Can you find the material content tag inside the dust bag and take a photo, also if you have (some bags do not have it) a rectangular paper tag, single, with rounded corners, if you have it please take a photo of the french writing...hope it is good, looks good so far


----------



## fashion16

vesna said:
			
		

> oh, this is one of those "transition" bags, where Slimane changed zipper pulls and started introducing SLP features mixed with YSL old stuff, like leather tag (still has Yves Saint Laurent)....I guess this is OK, all details look good



Thanks, vesna. Do you think it looks okay enough to proceed w/ a bid or so you think it is best to still get more pics


----------



## dioraddict15

Item:GENUINE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK EASY BAG HANDBAG WITH RECEIPT FROM HARRODS
 Listing Number:251212290764
 Seller:dles4460
 Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Y...o30ycWWNO8tW2LmeOU8AiW4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
 Comments: Hi there, please can you authenticate this bag. I'm pretty certain it is genuine, but just would like some reassurance. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Nastja

vesna said:


> Pozdrav Nastja  (I recognized the language from photos website)
> 
> I hope all is well, looks good. Can you find the material content tag inside the dust bag and take a photo, also if you have (some bags do not have it) a rectangular paper tag, single, with rounded corners, if you have it please take a photo of the french writing...hope it is good, looks good so far


Pozdrav Vesna  The name sounded familiar, I must admit. I am sending the additional photo. However I do not have the rounded tag you mentioned. Thank you- HVALA for your help!
www4.slikomat.com/11/0116/p7f-Screen.png


----------



## doodles noodle

Quote: Yves Saint Laurent Paris YSL Belle Du Jour BDJ de Clutch Purse Handbag Chyc Y

Item: Clutch

Listing Number:160946160985

Seller:Miu.x2

Link: http://r.ebay.com/XCTRNK

Please help authenticate this clutch. Would like to purchase for my sister because we are always sold out in canada


----------



## vesna

Nastja said:


> Pozdrav Vesna  The name sounded familiar, I must admit. I am sending the additional photo. However I do not have the rounded tag you mentioned. Thank you- HVALA for your help!
> www4.slikomat.com/11/0116/p7f-Screen.png



all looks good, but the material tag is missing first digits of the percentages, are they missing or they are faint? What is making me doubt a bit is the lining colour which is supposed to match the bag. Red satin inside red clutch, black inside black, green has black...but purple, I myself have not seen other than on fakes...I am honestly not sure, is it purple or the photo is making it purple, what is the colour of the clutch ? Volcano grey or black? Pozdrav, vesna


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Item:GENUINE YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK EASY BAG HANDBAG WITH RECEIPT FROM HARRODS
> Listing Number:251212290764
> Seller:dles4460
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Y...o30ycWWNO8tW2LmeOU8AiW4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi there, please can you authenticate this bag. I'm pretty certain it is genuine, but just would like some reassurance. Many thanks in advance.



she seems like a nice seller  , however I can literally say nothing about the bag itself. The photos are not showing any of the important features: inner leather tag closeup front and back with serial number, zipper pulls, zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo on the underside....sorry I can not say anything unless you post good photos. Cheers, V


----------



## vesna

doodles noodle said:


> Quote: Yves Saint Laurent Paris YSL Belle Du Jour BDJ de Clutch Purse Handbag Chyc Y
> 
> Item: Clutch
> 
> Listing Number:160946160985
> 
> Seller:Miu.x2
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/XCTRNK
> 
> Please help authenticate this clutch. Would like to purchase for my sister because we are always sold out in canada



hi, it seems like  a nice seller, but I can not say much because mirror fakes are amazingly good. if she has a dust bag, perhaps she could make a photo of it as well as inner material content little tag (inside the dust bag)


----------



## Nastja

vesna said:


> all looks good, but the material tag is missing first digits of the percentages, are they missing or they are faint? What is making me doubt a bit is the lining colour which is supposed to match the bag. Red satin inside red clutch, black inside black, green has black...but purple, I myself have not seen other than on fakes...I am honestly not sure, is it purple or the photo is making it purple, what is the colour of the clutch ? Volcano grey or black? Pozdrav, vesna


Hi! I was a bit afraid it was a deal too good to be true, however I bought in a respecatble and really big store that carries YSL, Givenchy, Bottega Veneta, Prada and alikes so I could not have imagined it is possible they sell fakes. To answer your questions, the bag is Volcano grey, but the inner lining is in deep, rich purple. Another thing I notticed it that it does not have Rive Gauche written inside (I understand it should have?). Also, if you look the material tag of dustbag you can see that first number seem to be cut (I cannot explain better). I am leaning toward taking it back, but I am not sure I should tell them it is a fake or not, as I am not 100% sure. What would you do? Thank you for your big help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> she seems like a nice seller  , however I can literally say nothing about the bag itself. The photos are not showing any of the important features: inner leather tag closeup front and back with serial number, zipper pulls, zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo on the underside....sorry I can not say anything unless you post good photos. Cheers, V



Hi Vesna, here are some better photos for you. I cant seem to photograph that kind of $ symbol on the zipper pull properly but have seen it on another genuine ysl bag of mine previously. Many thanks again. x


----------



## icysky

Hi! i got a belle de jour wallet from Reebonz ... i believe this shud be pretty safe but im not 100% sure because i think the logo inside is a bit fade ?? 

If you can help give me a peace of mind I would really appreciate it ! its my first ysl product and first purchase from reebonz so im just not too sure...

does anyone also happen to know if this is a new colour as well? Thank you so much!


----------



## fashion16

YSL Chyc Cabas
Seller: Daninciosd
item #181063098688
link: Link won't embed

What do you ladies think?


----------



## doodles noodle

vesna said:


> hi, it seems like  a nice seller, but I can not say much because mirror fakes are amazingly good. if she has a dust bag, perhaps she could make a photo of it as well as inner material content little tag (inside the dust bag)


Thanks vesna. I will certainly ask her


----------



## kallio1

Item: YSL YVES SAINT-LAURENT DARK COFFEE CALFSKIN DOWNTOWN TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 321056662581
Seller: wxforzjb 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321056662581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but please ask the seller for closeup photos of the   back of inner leather tag with serial number, underside of zipper head with logo and closeup of zipper pulls both sides... also the inner tag with material content of the dust bag and if she has, a closeup of paper with serial number on it



Hi, I purchased this and am hoping you can confirm authenticity. Let me know if additional pictures are needed. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839986960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vesna

cvlshopaholic said:


> Hi, I purchased this and am hoping you can confirm authenticity. Let me know if additional pictures are needed. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839986960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, we need those same pics I mentioned in the post you quoted.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

vesna said:


> Hi, we need those same pics I mentioned in the post you quoted.



I'm sorry I'm confused, what am I missing from the photos I attached?


----------



## fashion16

Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181063098688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



fashion16 said:


> YSL Chyc Cabas
> Seller: Daninciosd
> item #181063098688
> link: Link won't embed
> 
> What do you ladies think?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

vesna said:


> Hi, we need those same pics I mentioned in the post you quoted.



I've taken more and used links.

http://i50.tinypic.com/2vumy9u.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/2vno329.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/n2n7yb.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/k1dnbo.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/rbd07o.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/mhccrb.jpg


----------



## vesna

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi Vesna, here are some better photos for you. I cant seem to photograph that kind of $ symbol on the zipper pull properly but have seen it on another genuine ysl bag of mine previously. Many thanks again. x



looks great to me


----------



## vesna

icysky said:


> Hi! i got a belle de jour wallet from Reebonz ... i believe this shud be pretty safe but im not 100% sure because i think the logo inside is a bit fade ??
> 
> If you can help give me a peace of mind I would really appreciate it ! its my first ysl product and first purchase from reebonz so im just not too sure...
> 
> does anyone also happen to know if this is a new colour as well? Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> YSL Chyc Cabas
> Seller: Daninciosd
> item #181063098688
> link: Link won't embed
> 
> What do you ladies think?



here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18106309868...&_dmd=1&_nkw=181063098688&LH_PrefLoc=2&_rdc=1

hardware and tag look good, I would just like to see the underside of zipper pull to see the logo (river of the zipper)


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181063098688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



great, I found it too 

no feedback is my big concern for such a large purchase, if you decide to proceed, I would suggest to use AMEX associated to payPal, just in case something goes wrong, they are the best shield for the buyer


----------



## vesna

cvlshopaholic said:


> I've taken more and used links.
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2vumy9u.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2vno329.jpg
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/n2n7yb.jpg
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/k1dnbo.jpg
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/rbd07o.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/mhccrb.jpg



I am so sorry, I missed your post with photos :shame: so I wrote to post them again, they are great and show authentic Easy


----------



## mf19

item: 
Authentic Yves Saint Laurant YSL Cabas Chyc Red Leather Tote! Classic, Celeb Fav

item number:281052609517 
seller:incywincysarah 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281052609517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

TIA!


----------



## dioraddict15

vesna said:


> looks great to me



Thank you so much Vesna.


----------



## zyxel

Hi there,
I need your help. I would like you to please authenticate this 
Saint Laurent  Cabas Chyc. Thanks


----------



## zyxel

Here are additional Pictures for the Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc! Thanks!


----------



## zyxel

Here are additional Pictures for the Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc! Thanks!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I missed your post with photos :shame: so I wrote to post them again, they are great and show authentic Easy



Thanks very much vesna!!


----------



## zyxel

zyxel said:
			
		

> Here are additional Pictures for the Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc! Thanks!








The serial number! Thanks again!


----------



## isabella321

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag.Thanks for your help.
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc
Listing Number: 251212180305
Seller: silviatesser
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Yves-Saint-Laurent-/251212180305?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a7d69ab51


----------



## azule3177

Hi - I just purchased the Cabas Chyc in large, grey from Overstock and wanted to check its authenticity.  I've never purchased from YSL, nor a designer item from Overstock before.  Thank you in advance!

Item: Cabas Chyc large in dark grey
Seller: n/a
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...rk-Grey-Leather-Tote-Bag/7304581/product.html
Comments: Received a few days ago, please see additional pictures posted here by me: http://www.flickr.com/photos/92186339@N03/sets/72157632558563718/ The order did include authenticity cards, though the bag description is "YSL SAC GR 02".  Is it customary that only the first 6 numbers of the serial code are shown on the card?


----------



## vesna

zyxel said:


> Hi there,
> I need your help. I would like you to please authenticate this
> Saint Laurent  Cabas Chyc. Thanks



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mf19 said:


> item:
> Authentic Yves Saint Laurant YSL Cabas Chyc Red Leather Tote! Classic, Celeb Fav
> 
> item number:281052609517
> seller:incywincysarah
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281052609517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA!



this does not look like an authentic bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

azule3177 said:


> Hi - I just purchased the Cabas Chyc in large, grey from Overstock and wanted to check its authenticity.  I've never purchased from YSL, nor a designer item from Overstock before.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Cabas Chyc large in dark grey
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...rk-Grey-Leather-Tote-Bag/7304581/product.html
> Comments: Received a few days ago, please see additional pictures posted here by me: http://www.flickr.com/photos/92186339@N03/sets/72157632558563718/ The order did include authenticity cards, though the bag description is "YSL SAC GR 02".  Is it customary that only the first 6 numbers of the serial code are shown on the card?



authentic , yes only the first 6  should be on paper tag


----------



## daughtybag

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks vesna! I was looking at this bag and it is a nice color!


----------



## zyxel

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Vesna thanks a lot !


----------



## mf19

vesna said:


> this does not look like an authentic bag, sorry



Thank you!!


----------



## Viku

vesna said:


> fine seller but we need photos of papers in french, especially if she has a single rectangular paper with rounded corners, then the inner tag with material content of the dust bag, paper with serial number on it and serial number printed inside the pocket of the clutch



The clutch doesn't come with rounded corners paper. This is what I got from the auction. Could you please verify the authenticity of this bag?


----------



## Nastja

vesna said:


> all looks good, but the material tag is missing first digits of the percentages, are they missing or they are faint? What is making me doubt a bit is the lining colour which is supposed to match the bag. Red satin inside red clutch, black inside black, green has black...but purple, I myself have not seen other than on fakes...I am honestly not sure, is it purple or the photo is making it purple, what is the colour of the clutch ? Volcano grey or black? Pozdrav, vesna


Hi Vesna! I am posting the previous message again in hopes you will be able to help... I know I have already taken a lot of your time, however if you will manage to suggest me what to do, I will be very grateful, I am really confused about what to do with the bag. I was a bit afraid it was a deal too good to be true, however I bought in a respecatble and really big store that carries YSL, Givenchy, Bottega Veneta, Prada and alikes so I could not have imagined it is possible they sell fakes. To answer your questions, the bag is Volcano grey, but the inner lining is in deep, rich purple. Another thing I notticed it that it does not have Rive Gauche written inside (I understand it should have?). Also, if you look the material tag of dustbag you can see that first number seem to be cut (I cannot explain better). I am leaning toward taking it back, but I am not sure I should tell them it is a fake or not, as I am not 100% sure. Also, i have seen some bags with purple linings on pages that were listed on tpf as selling authentic items... What would you do? Thank you for your big help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

Viku said:


> The clutch doesn't come with rounded corners paper. This is what I got from the auction. Could you please verify the authenticity of this bag?



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Nastja said:


> Hi Vesna! I am posting the previous message again in hopes you will be able to help... I know I have already taken a lot of your time, however if you will manage to suggest me what to do, I will be very grateful, I am really confused about what to do with the bag. I was a bit afraid it was a deal too good to be true, however I bought in a respecatble and really big store that carries YSL, Givenchy, Bottega Veneta, Prada and alikes so I could not have imagined it is possible they sell fakes. To answer your questions, the bag is Volcano grey, but the inner lining is in deep, rich purple. Another thing I notticed it that it does not have Rive Gauche written inside (I understand it should have?). Also, if you look the material tag of dustbag you can see that first number seem to be cut (I cannot explain better). I am leaning toward taking it back, but I am not sure I should tell them it is a fake or not, as I am not 100% sure. Also, i have seen some bags with purple linings on pages that were listed on tpf as selling authentic items... What would you do? Thank you for your big help, I really appreciate it.



Dear Nastja, my response somehow did not get posted ????   I do not know what to do. 

Please post the link to pages with authentic bags with purple lining, I would like to examine them a bit.

Does clutch smell OK or like cobbler's workshop of a strong leather glue ? Is the satin bag really soft satin with YSL leathers that are a bit plasticky?  I do not have an indication of it being fake ...I would like to see the authentic ones with purple lining. So far all I have seen were fakes with purple lining, I am trying to find Net-a-porter clutches - they always have photos of inside as well......please post some links to the authentic ones with ourple lining to see

I could not find the volcano one online anywhere because they are all sold out


----------



## Viku

vesna said:


> this looks good to me



Thank you very much Vesna!


----------



## azule3177

vesna said:


> authentic , yes only the first 6  should be on paper tag



whew. thanks for your expertise vesna!


----------



## Nastja

vesna said:


> Dear Nastja, my response somehow did not get posted ????   I do not know what to do.
> 
> Please post the link to pages with authentic bags with purple lining, I would like to examine them a bit.
> 
> Does clutch smell OK or like cobbler's workshop of a strong leather glue ? Is the satin bag really soft satin with YSL leathers that are a bit plasticky?  I do not have an indication of it being fake ...I would like to see the authentic ones with purple lining. So far all I have seen were fakes with purple lining, I am trying to find Net-a-porter clutches - they always have photos of inside as well......please post some links to the authentic ones with ourple lining to see
> 
> I could not find the volcano one online anywhere because they are all sold out


Hi! No, there is no smell whatsoever... The satin is soft and the letters are firmly embossed in it. They are not printed or anything and even when they are squashed they do not break. Only if I scratch them hard few gold flecks stay on my finger (it is hardly noticeable). Here are the links (it is hard to find it in this colour).http://www.styledrops.com/lang-en/cur-cad/cou-us/archive/handbags-48316.html# It is sold out here also, so you cannot see the photos closely... Thank you for your big help! Kind regards!


----------



## fashion16

Just wanted to warn ladies, there is a chyc cabas on eBay being sold for a very low $$ amount by daninciosd. If you are interested in offering this seller a BIN price which he offers in the listing or if you are considering placing a bid, I recently had an experience with this buyer and I would be VERY cautious. Feel free to pm me if you want the details but I almost bought this bag and I am glad it didn't work out!
Mods: I hope this isn't against the rules. If it is, please remove and I apologize.


----------



## fashion16

Hi Ladies,
There is a seller on ebay that has few chyc cabas' that I am interested in but b/c he has so many of them listed and one piece of feedback referencing selling fakes, I am leary. Here you go:

Item: Multiple YSL chyc cabas' 
Seller: Lemonshow
Item #:121042633502

Item number:
Link(s):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121042633502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ea0c03e
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f022432


----------



## vesna

Nastja said:


> Hi! No, there is no smell whatsoever... The satin is soft and the letters are firmly embossed in it. They are not printed or anything and even when they are squashed they do not break. Only if I scratch them hard few gold flecks stay on my finger (it is hardly noticeable). Here are the links (it is hard to find it in this colour).http://www.styledrops.com/lang-en/cur-cad/cou-us/archive/handbags-48316.html# It is sold out here also, so you cannot see the photos closely... Thank you for your big help! Kind regards!



I am so sorry I could not be of more help. However, styledrops sells fake bags. Please do a search of tPF with the name and you will see horrible experiences with the site. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=30854290

cheers, Vesna


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> There is a seller on ebay that has few chyc cabas' that I am interested in but b/c he has so many of them listed and one piece of feedback referencing selling fakes, I am leary. Here you go:
> 
> Item: Multiple YSL chyc cabas'
> Seller: Lemonshow
> Item #:121042633502
> 
> Item number:
> Link(s):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121042633502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ea0c03e
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f022432



all look good to me..the seller has a good reputation on tPF few bags like Dior were authenticated as good. I think these 3 are authentic


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi Vesna!  Needing your help once again with these bags please & thank you very much

1. Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc
Item # 321057312900
Seller: fashdream
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321057312900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. Item: YSL Muse large
Item # 281053233868
Seller: savy4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053233868?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:

3. Item: YSL Muse blue large
Seller: love_jcrew
Item # 281054098400
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281054098400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Here are the photos sent by the seller.  Hoping these are enough to authenticate: http://s439.photobucket.com/albums/qq114/meandmyluxury/ysl muse blue/


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello lovely authenticators. Im new to ysl.Please help me with this. Tia

Item name: ysl patent croc tribute
Seller: e-bags*23
Item no. 160959830625
Link: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Y-S-L-Quilte...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2579f41a61


----------



## bubbleloba

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. Im new to ysl.Please help me with this. Tia
> 
> Item name: ysl patent croc tribute
> Seller: e-bags*23
> Item no. 160959830625
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Y-S-L-Quilte...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2579f41a61



Authentic.


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi Vesna!  Needing your help once again with these bags please & thank you very much
> 
> 1. Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc
> Item # 321057312900
> Seller: fashdream
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321057312900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2. Item: YSL Muse large
> Item # 281053233868
> Seller: savy4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053233868?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> 3. Item: YSL Muse blue large
> Seller: love_jcrew
> Item # 281054098400
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281054098400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Here are the photos sent by the seller.  Hoping these are enough to authenticate: http://s439.photobucket.com/albums/qq114/meandmyluxury/ysl muse blue/



#1. I would like to see underside of zipper head (driver)
#2. authentic
#3. authentic


----------



## yujenchen

I just purchased the item below from Bluefly and I start becoming a bit worried if it's authentic.  Please let me know what I need to check when I receive the bag.  Thank you!


http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...r-Cabas-Chyc-tote/SEARCH/321775501/detail.fly


----------



## tanniengo

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Mustard
Item ID: 360572647111
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YS...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f3cdf6c7

Seller: thegees44ou

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much


----------



## Viku

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Navy Blue Patent Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
Listing Number: 261154370495
Seller: willow14310
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...ent-Belle-De-Jour-LARGE-Clutch-/261154370495?

Hi ladies! 

I'm the winning bidder of the above auction. Could you please help me authenticate it? It looks fine on ebay webpage. I didn't post the link in here before I bought it because the time was running out back then. I'm having doubts about many things after I got it with me this afternoon.

1. Dust bag is smaller and not so shiny as the one I have. It's 13" x 9.5".
2. The leather is a little bit stiffer. I pressed my finger on the bag and dragged it to the side, leather texture barely moved.
3. Corners on the front flap look sharp. 
4. The logo printed on the inside lining was faded away which wasn't described in auction and the serial number inside the pocket doesn't have a dot between two set of numbers.
5. I also realized that the gap on the side, which seller said "one side is split open about an inch, this is very easily repaired", is not from thread loose  It seems to be defect product. A poorly made one. It looks like the person who sewing the bag was misplaced the sewing line so both pieces didn't stick together.

The good thing is seller accept return within 14 days. Please help me!!  

Thank you


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Hi! Please authenticate this Cabas Chyc. Thanks for your time 

NWT Auth YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Dark Brown Lg Cabas ChYc
Item no 360568279758
Seller thegees44ou
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YS...758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f38b52ce


----------



## LittleBlkDress

Hi everyone, I recently discovered this wonderful forum and I was hoping you all could ease my mind on this YSL that I purchased a couple of months ago.  I was traveling through Nashville and heard about their Runway TJMaxx and decided to take a look.  They have a seperate designer section (clothes, shoes and beautiful bags) and carry Fendi, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, and so on.  Well, I fell in love with this bag (didn't even know much about YSL at the time, but I couldn't pass it up).  I thoroughly checked over the bag and decided to gamble.  But now, reading over everyone's posts, I have a knot in my stomach.  So, please help the new girl in town. 

It came with: *dust cover, all cards and a sample piece of leather*.  The only thing it did not come with was a shoulder strap.  While I was there, I tried to look online over my phone and some pics featured the bag with a strap and some did not.

I now know my beautiful bag is a *Cabas Chyc*, but I do not the size (I think it is a Medium). 

The serial number inside the bag is *279079 498879 *and it matches the card that was included.

Thank you again so much for looking at my bag!!!


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> #1. I would like to see underside of zipper head (driver)
> #2. authentic
> #3. authentic


Thank you so much Vesna! I already asked the seller for the additional photo & just waiting for a reply. Have a great day


----------



## tygerlyn

Item: YSL Muse Two Cabas Tote in Red
Item # 230917456274
Seller: yx6405
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230917456274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## vesna

yujenchen said:


> I just purchased the item below from Bluefly and I start becoming a bit worried if it's authentic.  Please let me know what I need to check when I receive the bag.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...r-Cabas-Chyc-tote/SEARCH/321775501/detail.fly



Hi, you will never have a problem with Bluefly unless someone bought an authentic bag and returned a fake to them as same bag. When it arrives, post photos of papers, inner leather tag front and back, dust bag ( inside) material tag, underside of a zipper head (driver of a zipper)...I would not worry at all if I were you, but when you get it if anything is suspicious, let us know and post photos


----------



## vesna

tanniengo said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium in Mustard
> Item ID: 360572647111
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YS...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f3cdf6c7
> 
> Seller: thegees44ou
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much



it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Viku said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Navy Blue Patent Belle De Jour LARGE Clutch
> Listing Number: 261154370495
> Seller: willow14310
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...ent-Belle-De-Jour-LARGE-Clutch-/261154370495?
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm the winning bidder of the above auction. Could you please help me authenticate it? It looks fine on ebay webpage. I didn't post the link in here before I bought it because the time was running out back then. I'm having doubts about many things after I got it with me this afternoon.
> 
> 1. Dust bag is smaller and not so shiny as the one I have. It's 13" x 9.5".
> 2. The leather is a little bit stiffer. I pressed my finger on the bag and dragged it to the side, leather texture barely moved.
> 3. Corners on the front flap look sharp.
> 4. The logo printed on the inside lining was faded away which wasn't described in auction and the serial number inside the pocket doesn't have a dot between two set of numbers.
> 5. I also realized that the gap on the side, which seller said "one side is split open about an inch, this is very easily repaired", is not from thread loose  It seems to be defect product. A poorly made one. It looks like the person who sewing the bag was misplaced the sewing line so both pieces didn't stick together.
> 
> The good thing is seller accept return within 14 days. Please help me!!
> 
> Thank you



I would return it at once, I do not believe that I have ever seen a defective YSL bag out there...too many defects, signature can not fade out unless it is really worn for years and years


----------



## vesna

LittleBlkDress said:


> Hi everyone, I recently discovered this wonderful forum and I was hoping you all could ease my mind on this YSL that I purchased a couple of months ago.  I was traveling through Nashville and heard about their Runway TJMaxx and decided to take a look.  They have a seperate designer section (clothes, shoes and beautiful bags) and carry Fendi, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, and so on.  Well, I fell in love with this bag (didn't even know much about YSL at the time, but I couldn't pass it up).  I thoroughly checked over the bag and decided to gamble.  But now, reading over everyone's posts, I have a knot in my stomach.  So, please help the new girl in town.
> 
> It came with: *dust cover, all cards and a sample piece of leather*.  The only thing it did not come with was a shoulder strap.  While I was there, I tried to look online over my phone and some pics featured the bag with a strap and some did not.
> 
> I now know my beautiful bag is a *Cabas Chyc*, but I do not the size (I think it is a Medium).
> 
> The serial number inside the bag is *279079 498879 *and it matches the card that was included.
> 
> Thank you again so much for looking at my bag!!!



Welcome to the forum   :welcome2:

this is an authentic bag, enjoy


----------



## vesna

tygerlyn said:


> Item: YSL Muse Two Cabas Tote in Red
> Item # 230917456274
> Seller: yx6405
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230917456274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661



looks good to me so far

it would be good to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number and the paper with serial number, as well as the paper tag hanging on the bag...and the underside of a zipper driver - zipper head


----------



## fashion16

YSL Chyc cabas
Seller : RYC
link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chyc-Cabas-Black-Large/91338713

what do you think?


----------



## lisa_5467

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Multy /Bag Black Patent Leather Large
Item #:  380550767552
Seller:  lookatyou*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ag-/380550767552?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120

ok, I really think this i authentic, however, the stitching inside the dust bag does not match the one i have (that I purchased from an authorized retailer)...Also, the stitching of the leather tab (w/ # on back) is not EXACTLY where it is on my muse II...on my muse the stitching (right and left) is at the very TOP of the leather tab...the one that i'm questioning has the stitching right below the imprint of the line/top stitching...
thanks so much for considering taking a look!!
Lisa


----------



## LittleBlkDress

vesna said:


> Welcome to the forum   :welcome2:
> 
> this is an authentic bag, enjoy



You just made my day vesna, thank you!  This makes me feel even better, because I also bought a Fendi from there too.

I do have another question though, how do I get a shoulder strap for my bag since it did not come with one?  My closest Saks is 4 hours away and I cannot seem to find a strap online.  I know with LV's you have the option on their Speedy's to get it with or without a strap, is YSL the same way? Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## serenityneow

Ok, this is the new "Y Ligne" iteration of the second version of the Cabas Chyc. I couldn't get the picture of the serial number to come out, but the 1st 6 numbers match the first 6 on the card.  Thoughts, please?

Thank you!!!


----------



## serenityneow




----------



## PrettyPeanut

Please authenticate...

NWT Auth YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Dark Brown Lg Cabas ChYc
Item no 360568279758
Seller thegees44ou
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Dark-Brown-Lg-Cabas-ChYc-Y-Bag-Tote-2450-LOWER-/360568279758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f38b52ce"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Dark-Brown-Lg-Cabas-ChYc-Y-Bag-Tote-2450-LOWER-/360568279758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f38b52ce


----------



## armauy

Hi Experts,

Appreciate if u can authenticate this bag for me. I am new to YSL.  Not sure what you need to authenticate so I look at the old threads. hopefully these pictures are enough.  

thanks so much !!


----------



## armauy

here are some more pictures.


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi I am wondering if this medium chyc is authentic! Thanks!

Item Name: Black YSL Cabas Chyc Large Handbag
Item Number: 111004868778
Seller: michquidew
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111004868778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tygerlyn

vesna said:


> looks good to me so far
> 
> it would be good to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number and the paper with serial number, as well as the paper tag hanging on the bag...and the underside of a zipper driver - zipper head



Thank you Vesna. Seller posted some more pics and said this: As for the paper with the serial number, i've only seen the control tag with 1 - 0 that comes with YSL. I've actually never seen YSL do it the way Chanel does with the authenticity card.

Anyway if all looks in line, please let me know as I'm on the hunt for a red YSL. Thanks!


----------



## fashion16

pixiedixie said:
			
		

> Hi I am wondering if this medium chyc is authentic! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Black YSL Cabas Chyc Large Handbag
> Item Number: 111004868778
> Seller: michquidew
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111004868778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I know you want the authenticators to weigh in but please do not buy this bag. This is the third seller I have seen with these exact pics, no feedback at all, all from Ontario. I almost bought a bag last week and the seller tried to offer me a very low price off of eBay thru pp. he refused to use the invoice function and kept sending me personal money requests. I walked away. Wayyyyyy too many red flags. These are the same pics and too many similarities.


----------



## lisa_5467

wow fashion...that's very good advice!!! i realize it wasn't for me, personally, but thank you for sharing!!!  it helps us all...


----------



## Aluxe

Just wanted to stop by and say a big thank you to the authenticators in here for taking their time to offer such a significant service to so many.

Thanks!:urock:


----------



## fashion16

Can someone please authenticate?


----------



## fashion16

more pics


----------



## fashion16

and more still


----------



## fashion16

last set...promise 

Vesna...I need you...  Whew, that is a lot of pictures, I am exhausted.


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 2036088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036089



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

PrettyPeanut said:


> Please authenticate...
> 
> NWT Auth YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Dark Brown Lg Cabas ChYc
> Item no 360568279758
> Seller thegees44ou
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Dark-Brown-Lg-Cabas-ChYc-Y-Bag-Tote-2450-LOWER-/360568279758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f38b52ce"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Dark-Brown-Lg-Cabas-ChYc-Y-Bag-Tote-2450-LOWER-/360568279758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f38b52ce



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

armauy said:


> here are some more pictures.



hi, all looks good to me

can you make two more photos:

1. underside of zipper head (the driver of the zipper to see the logo
2. paper tag rectangle with oval corners just turn to see French


----------



## vesna

tygerlyn said:


> Thank you Vesna. Seller posted some more pics and said this: As for the paper with the serial number, i've only seen the control tag with 1 - 0 that comes with YSL. I've actually never seen YSL do it the way Chanel does with the authenticity card.
> 
> Anyway if all looks in line, please let me know as I'm on the hunt for a red YSL. Thanks!



hi, if you see few posts above this one, #7173 and #7176, a bunch of paper tags, they are a YSL standard, there is a rectangular card with serial number on it


----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Hi I am wondering if this medium chyc is authentic! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Black YSL Cabas Chyc Large Handbag
> Item Number: 111004868778
> Seller: michquidew
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111004868778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





fashion16 said:


> I know you want the authenticators to weigh in but please do not buy this bag. This is the third seller I have seen with these exact pics, no feedback at all, all from Ontario. I almost bought a bag last week and the seller tried to offer me a very low price off of eBay thru pp. he refused to use the invoice function and kept sending me personal money requests. I walked away. Wayyyyyy too many red flags. These are the same pics and too many similarities.



great advice, also seller has a zero feedback, I would not risk a lot of money with a seller with zero so far feedback.....details on the bag look good so far, we need many more photos to authenticate though..but I would be very cautious


----------



## vesna

Aluxe said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say a big thank you to the authenticators in here for taking their time to offer such a significant service to so many.
> 
> Thanks!:urock:



Aluxe   how are you ?

We need more people here for certain, some who know shoes, some who know everything about SLP now

everyone jump in if you know something


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Can someone please authenticate?





fashion16 said:


> more pics





fashion16 said:


> and more still





fashion16 said:


> last set...promise
> 
> Vesna...I need you...  Whew, that is a lot of pictures, I am exhausted.



haaaaaaaaa, I feel you 

all perfect, looks great to me


----------



## lisa_5467

Vesna- did you have a chance to look at mine???

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Multy /Bag Black Patent Leather Large
Item #:  380550767552
Seller:  lookatyou*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Multy-Bag-Black-Patent-Leather-Large-Purse-Handbag-/380550767552?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120

ok, I really think this i authentic, however, the stitching inside the dust bag does not match the one i have (that I purchased from an authorized retailer)...Also, the stitching of the leather tab (w/ # on back) is not EXACTLY where it is on my muse II...on my muse the stitching (right and left) is at the very TOP of the leather tab...the one that i'm questioning has the stitching right below the imprint of the line/top stitching...
thanks so much for considering taking a look!!
Lisa


----------



## lisa_5467

Vesna- I need you!!! Haha
Got the bag yesterday and have been carrying it around all day "in the dust bag" in my CAR!!!...waiting to get the word before I will start using it!! Hahaha


----------



## PrettyPeanut

vesna said:
			
		

> looks good to me



Thank you SO much for your time!


----------



## armauy

vesna said:


> hi, all looks good to me
> 
> can you make two more photos:
> 
> 1. underside of zipper head (the driver of the zipper to see the logo
> 2. paper tag rectangle with oval corners just turn to see French




thank you Vesna . Here are additional pictures


----------



## jouma

Item: NWT Black Y ves S aint L aurent Cabas Chyc Large Bag Y S L Handbag
Item #: 111004868778
Seller: michquidew
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Black-Y-...Bag-Y-S-L-Handbag-/111004868778#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## fashion16

jouma said:
			
		

> Item: NWT Black Y ves S aint L aurent Cabas Chyc Large Bag Y S L Handbag
> Item #: 111004868778
> Seller: michquidew
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Black-Y-ves-S-aint-L-aurent-Cabas-Chyc-Large-Bag-Y-S-L-Handbag-/111004868778#ht_500wt_1288



Please do a search in this thread. This auction is very suspicious!


----------



## vesna

armauy said:


> thank you Vesna . Here are additional pictures



looks great


----------



## vesna

lisa_5467 said:


> Vesna- did you have a chance to look at mine???
> 
> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Multy /Bag Black Patent Leather Large
> Item #:  380550767552
> Seller:  lookatyou*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Multy-Bag-Black-Patent-Leather-Large-Purse-Handbag-/380550767552?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120
> 
> ok, I really think this i authentic, however, the stitching inside the dust bag does not match the one i have (that I purchased from an authorized retailer)...Also, the stitching of the leather tab (w/ # on back) is not EXACTLY where it is on my muse II...on my muse the stitching (right and left) is at the very TOP of the leather tab...the one that i'm questioning has the stitching right below the imprint of the line/top stitching...
> thanks so much for considering taking a look!!
> Lisa



sorry for missing it (

it looks OK to me, but I would like to see additional photos like underside of zipper head and paper tags, and a dustbag, especially material content tab inside dustbag -- those changed over time, so it could be different than the older ones, but the tag will show

I would hesitate because seller has a fake report from one of the finest sellers on ebay, and all the auctions are "private" which I do not trust


----------



## serenityneow

Just wanted to say how fantastic you are, Vesna!  Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## armauy

vesna said:


> looks great





thank you Vesna !!!


----------



## ulrikast

Pls help to authenticate

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Suu%2BlpEJMpXLiG3ylgU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

serial number: 179248:496396


----------



## lisa_5467

vesna said:


> sorry for missing it (
> 
> it looks OK to me, but I would like to see additional photos like underside of zipper head and paper tags, and a dustbag, especially material content tab inside dustbag -- those changed over time, so it could be different than the older ones, but the tag will show
> 
> I would hesitate because seller has a fake report from one of the finest sellers on ebay, and all the auctions are "private" which I do not trust



Thanks Vesna!!

I saw those EXACT things that you mentioned. (Previous eBay fake, "private.")
I did decide to keep it though....I went over it with a fine-toothed comb.

The under side of the zipper is EXACTLY like my Muse, the material tag inside the dust bag is JUST like the ones that you have "approved," and I examined the tags extensively (including paper weight, font, edges, info, etc).

Thanks again so much for your help!!!!  =)


----------



## fashion16

Hi Vesna!
After a lot of indecisiveness (YSL easy vs. Chyc) what colors etc, I finally bought this one. I feel like I got a great deal and the seller is well known here on TPF but I would appreciate an extra perspective just to be doubly sure. She bought the bag at Nordy's Rack so it didn't come w/ a dust cover or card.

Thoughts?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190790165964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! Please help authenticate these bags...was wondering if this seller is legit or her bags are just too-good-to-be-true?

Item name: ysl cabas chyc
Item # 111006195749
Seller bagsandbeyond
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d87c2025#ht_1151wt_689

Item name: ysl muse large
Item # 111004918430
Seller: bagsandbeyond
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d868a29e#ht_1196wt_689

Thank you very much again! You're awesome!


----------



## danyhu

fzy_xxx said:


> and also these.


I also have a muse 2. and the listing number is the same as yours. and i brought it at LA


----------



## avl

Item#:33633
Item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT Satin Horn Evening Bag Black
Listing Number:
Seller:fashionphile.com
Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Satin-Horn-Evening-Bag-Black-33633

Comments: not sure if this is fake or real!


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Hi Vesna!
> After a lot of indecisiveness (YSL easy vs. Chyc) what colors etc, I finally bought this one. I feel like I got a great deal and the seller is well known here on TPF but I would appreciate an extra perspective just to be doubly sure. She bought the bag at Nordy's Rack so it didn't come w/ a dust cover or card.
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190790165964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

avl said:


> Item#:33633
> Item name:YVES SAINT LAURENT Satin Horn Evening Bag Black
> Listing Number:
> Seller:fashionphile.com
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Satin-Horn-Evening-Bag-Black-33633
> 
> Comments: not sure if this is fake or real!



it is real//by the way, Fashionphile is a very well known seller of authentic lux goodies, you are safe with them


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Just wanted to say how fantastic you are, Vesna!  Thanks so much for all the help!





armauy said:


> thank you Vesna !!!





lisa_5467 said:


> Thanks Vesna!!
> 
> I saw those EXACT things that you mentioned. (Previous eBay fake, "private.")
> I did decide to keep it though....I went over it with a fine-toothed comb.
> 
> The under side of the zipper is EXACTLY like my Muse, the material tag inside the dust bag is JUST like the ones that you have "approved," and I examined the tags extensively (including paper weight, font, edges, info, etc).
> 
> Thanks again so much for your help!!!!  =)



thanks girls, you are welcome.. I am glad to share


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate these bags...was wondering if this seller is legit or her bags are just too-good-to-be-true?
> 
> Item name: ysl cabas chyc
> Item # 111006195749
> Seller bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d87c2025#ht_1151wt_689
> 
> Item name: ysl muse large
> Item # 111004918430
> Seller: bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d868a29e#ht_1196wt_689
> 
> Thank you very much again! You're awesome!



both bags look authentic,* Bubbleoba* can confirm as well if she is around    all looks good to me, and the seller knows which photos are needed


----------



## vesna

ulrikast said:


> Pls help to authenticate
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Suu%2BlpEJMpXLiG3ylgU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> serial number: 179248:496396



Hi, this is a fake, hardware, tag all wrong

besides,  the seller is *mosla7239*  (by the way, please post in the format given in post #1, so that the others can search number and seller)

this seller continuously sells* fakes* (Mulberry, Prada etc etc), has horrible tPF history (if you do a search on tPF for the name of the seller and choose posts not threads, you will get previously authenticated goods from that seller)

please stay away of their auctions


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> both bags look authentic,* Bubbleoba* can confirm as well if she is around    all looks good to me, and the seller knows which photos are needed



any thiught on these Bubbleoba? And thank you so much again Vesna! You're an angel


----------



## bubbleloba

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate these bags...was wondering if this seller is legit or her bags are just too-good-to-be-true?
> 
> Item name: ysl cabas chyc
> Item # 111006195749
> Seller bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d87c2025#ht_1151wt_689
> 
> Item name: ysl muse large
> Item # 111004918430
> Seller: bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d868a29e#ht_1196wt_689
> 
> Thank you very much again! You're awesome!





vesna said:


> both bags look authentic,* Bubbleloba* can confirm as well if she is around    all looks good to me, and the seller knows which photos are needed



I think it looks good as well. But I would ask for a photo of the lock (side shot) just to make sure for listing #1.


----------



## Alebeth

Hello Vesna,
I am new to the YSl forum and I am so excited about getting my first YSL purse! I am wondering if you can kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## Alebeth

Here are a few additional pictures. I was just somewhat concerned about a couple things. I don't know if I'm being paranoid. The Y metal buckle is "cloudier" than I expected. Are some bags like this? The "YSL" engraved on either side of the Y metal buckle are a little bolder than I have seen on other bags. Also, the leather authentication number/made in Italy tag was somewhat hard to make out in real life, although surprisingly turned out pretty well in the picture, I think. 

Thanks so much again for all your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Vesna,
I need your help .Please authenticate this bag for me.  I just got this Muse 2 from a reputable seller , but just want to be sure. Thanks a lot!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Vesna,
I need your help .Please authenticate this bag for me. I just got this Muse 2 from a reputable seller , but just want to be sure. Thanks a lot! 
Additional pictures:


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Vesna,
I need your help .Please authenticate this bag for me. I just got this Muse 2 from a reputable seller , but just want to be sure. Thanks a lot!
Some more pictures!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Vesna,
I need your help .Please authenticate this bag for me. I just got this Muse 2 from a reputable seller , but just want to be sure. Thanks a lot!
Some more pictures! 
Sorry for the numerous photos! Thank you!


----------



## daughtybag

Here's additional pictures of the straps.. Thanks again!


----------



## yujenchen

I received my cabas chyc medium yesterday and it doesn't come with a strap. I saw some ppl wear theirs with strap so I wonder what type of cabas chyc would have one. Thanks!


----------



## meandmyluxury

bubbleloba said:


> I think it looks good as well. But I would ask for a photo of the lock (side shot) just to make sure for listing #1.



Thank you for your input dear  Do you mean the Y closure at the front? is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Marker

Hi ladies. I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate this YSL large Muse asap on ebay. I want to make sure it is authentic before paying. With thanks in advance.

*Item:* YSL Black Large Muse

*Seller:* 2muchfunromulus1963

*Ebay link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This listing has ended, but I don't want to pay until I have it authenticated. Link still good. Didn't have time to post before. Thank you to anyone who can let me know.


----------



## bubbleloba

meandmyluxury said:


> Thank you for your input dear  Do you mean the Y closure at the front? is this what you're looking for?



Thanks for the photo. I had originally meant a side shot of the lock on the muse. Hope this helps!


----------



## Martsina

Hello! is that ysl original?
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Yv...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f9e7fbc

Thanks


----------



## Martsina

and this one: http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUTH-NWT-YSL...t=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d08fa2771? 
thanks again!


----------



## dontknowpurses

New here...going for prize of best-husband-ever, but I don't know a thing about handbags and can use some help!

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Handbag - Large Majorelle
Listing Number: 140911115600
Seller: anatter1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140911115600
Comments: Don't know even where to begin! If it is authentic, etc.

Thanks all-


----------



## serenityneow

yujenchen said:


> I received my cabas chyc medium yesterday and it doesn't come with a strap. I saw some ppl wear theirs with strap so I wonder what type of cabas chyc would have one. Thanks!


Only the mini Cabas Chyc has a shoulder strap.  The medium and large sizes do not.


----------



## yujenchen

serenityneow said:


> Only the mini Cabas Chyc has a shoulder strap.  The medium and large sizes do not.



I see. Thank you so much!


----------



## Marker

Hi ladies. I posted yesterday, and hope someone can take a look at this who can authenticate a large muse. I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate this YSL large Muse asap on ebay. I want to make sure it is authentic before paying. With thanks in advance.

Item: YSL Black Large Muse

Seller: 2muchfunromulus1963

Ebay link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...p2047675.l2557

This listing has ended, but I don't want to pay until I have it authenticated. Link still good. Didn't have time to post before. Thank you to anyone who can let me know.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

bubbleloba said:


> Authentic.


----------



## vesna

mimilo said:


> Here are a few additional pictures. I was just somewhat concerned about a couple things. I don't know if I'm being paranoid. The Y metal buckle is "cloudier" than I expected. Are some bags like this? The "YSL" engraved on either side of the Y metal buckle are a little bolder than I have seen on other bags. Also, the leather authentication number/made in Italy tag was somewhat hard to make out in real life, although surprisingly turned out pretty well in the picture, I think.
> 
> Thanks so much again for all your help. I really appreciate it!



looks authentic to me, where did you buy it?


----------



## vesna

daughtybag said:


> Here's additional pictures of the straps.. Thanks again!



Hi, it looks good, what is the seller?


----------



## vesna

Marker said:


> Hi ladies. I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate this YSL large Muse asap on ebay. I want to make sure it is authentic before paying. With thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item:* YSL Black Large Muse
> 
> *Seller:* 2muchfunromulus1963
> 
> *Ebay link:*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This listing has ended, but I don't want to pay until I have it authenticated. Link still good. Didn't have time to post before. Thank you to anyone who can let me know.



it does look good on the first look, it would be good to see key lock side with key hole, the key, the back of inner latter tag, and underside of zipper head with logo on it (driver of the zipper)

I am so sorry that sometines timing is off when you need it the most, it is unfortunate that some listing are closing soon and we are not here all the time, because it is a volunteering as much as someone can devote time to it, that is the nature of  this forum. Also it is not fair to the seller to authenticate after getting it and before paying, that is not a policy either. In this situation it would be best to post photos after you receive it so that we can ask you for all relevant ones, and ask the seller if they accept returns if something is not right. I think you are safe with this one, but can not be certain before I see some additional photos


----------



## Marker

vesna said:


> it does look good on the first look, it would be good to see key lock side with key hole, the key, the back of inner latter tag, and underside of zipper head with logo on it (driver of the zipper)
> 
> I am so sorry that sometines timing is off when you need it the most, it is unfortunate that some listing are closing soon and we are not here all the time, because it is a volunteering as much as someone can devote time to it, that is the nature of  this forum. Also it is not fair to the seller to authenticate after getting it and before paying, that is not a policy either. In this situation it would be best to post photos after you receive it so that we can ask you for all relevant ones, and ask the seller if they accept returns if something is not right. I think you are safe with this one, but can not be certain before I see some additional photos



You're absolutely right, Vesna. I wish I could have done it differently, although I didn't realize it wasn't policy. But I understand your point completely. Sometimes it's so hard to deal with ebay sellers, that I wanted to be sure. If you can see this link below, you can see the additional photos. I think it's fine, but if you had a moment to comment, I'd really really appreciate it. Thank you again.
http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:3478
Thank you very much again, and I will deal with it differently next time!


----------



## daughtybag

Thank you Vesna!


----------



## vesna

Marker said:


> You're absolutely right, Vesna. I wish I could have done it differently, although I didn't realize it wasn't policy. But I understand your point completely. Sometimes it's so hard to deal with ebay sellers, that I wanted to be sure. If you can see this link below, you can see the additional photos. I think it's fine, but if you had a moment to comment, I'd really really appreciate it. Thank you again.
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:3478
> Thank you very much again, and I will deal with it differently next time!



I will gladly look at it, but the link does not work for me, it is probably ebay message sent to you by the seller (it brings me to MY ebay messages), ...what you can do is download those photos if they are attached in the message and upload them here using "advanced" option and upload photos

cheers, Vesna


----------



## ynz

Item:YSL medium chic cabas
Listing Number:none
Sellerrivate
Link:
Commentsictures are attached please let me know if you need more thanks!


----------



## ynz

here are some more!


----------



## chanda

Hi ladies, your opinion would be greatly appreciated. I love this bag!

Item name: YSL Chyc Flap Bag
Seller: pink_waffles
Item no. 221182395355
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item337f7f83db


----------



## Alebeth

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, where did you buy it?



Hi Vesna,
Thanks so, so much! You are just an absolute treasure to this community! We are so lucky to have you. 

The purse was bought via Overstock. This is my first purchase from them so I just wanted some reassurance on its authenticity. Thanks so much again for providing it!


----------



## vesna

mimilo said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Thanks so, so much! You are just an absolute treasure to this community! We are so lucky to have you.
> 
> The purse was bought via Overstock. This is my first purchase from them so I just wanted some reassurance on its authenticity. Thanks so much again for providing it!



oh, thanks for kind words 

I thought it was overstock, because I recognized the tag which you have to remove...I have had no problem with them ever, I have quite a number of bags from them


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> here are some more!
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I do not think this is an authentic bag, many things look wrong in hardware and tags


----------



## vesna

chanda said:


> Hi ladies, your opinion would be greatly appreciated. I love this bag!
> 
> Item name: YSL Chyc Flap Bag
> Seller: pink_waffles
> Item no. 221182395355
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item337f7f83db



I am not sure about this bag at all... I would like to  see the other side of paper tags, one with serial number and the other with oval corners...that is about papers, however I have never seen a leather tag like this one so I would not be able to comment, sorry


----------



## ynz

vesna said:


> I do not think this is an authentic bag, many things look wrong in hardware and tags



Thank you so much!


----------



## sunnyluckylucy

Hello! I was wondering if someone could check out this bag: 

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CLUTCH BAG BELLE DU JOUR LARGE BLUE
Listing Number: 150989647703
Seller: havflo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...101&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=150989647703&
Comments: 

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

sunnyluckylucy said:


> Hello! I was wondering if someone could check out this bag:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CLUTCH BAG BELLE DU JOUR LARGE BLUE
> Listing Number: 150989647703
> Seller: havflo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...101&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=150989647703&
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!



hi, we have so little here,  in order to authenticate we need paper tags with serial number, the tag with french authenticity text (rounded corners) , the serial number closeup in the pocket.....this is the hardest YSL item to authenticate...at least it has matching colour  lining which is a good sign


----------



## Anghellic

Good evening ladies!  
Could you help me authenticate this bag when  you get the chance? I thank you in advance! 

Ligne Y Bag
Poshmark seller: baddst


----------



## sunnyluckylucy

vesna said:


> hi, we have so little here,  in order to authenticate we need paper tags with serial number, the tag with french authenticity text (rounded corners) , the serial number closeup in the pocket.....this is the hardest YSL item to authenticate...at least it has matching colour  lining which is a good sign


Thank you so much... I asked for more information. Thank you


----------



## soxxy12

Can you please help me authenticate this YSL bag?  I also have no idea of the style or name?  Thank you!


----------



## soxxy12

Below are all the pictures I have to authenticate!  Thanks for your help


----------



## soxxy12

Anghellic said:


> Good evening ladies!
> Could you help me authenticate this bag when  you get the chance? I thank you in advance!
> 
> Ligne Y Bag
> Poshmark seller: baddst
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/vlk1zvl0b/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/nu3c1bguz/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/bgqhuer6j/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/ashnbgsgr/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/mvmyz13iz/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/rvkf6z95n/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/ktmhks5jv/



It is not authentic!  I too looked at purchasing this purse.  See the picture below that she sent me...this does not look right to me.


----------



## pmoney

Hi There!

Can someone please autheticate?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Envelope Card Case Listing Number: 150989647703
 Seller: tinkerz03
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170984610685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Aangypants

Hi 

First time poster on this blog.

Just wondering if you could please authenticate this item for me?

Item: YSL belle de jour wallet light beige patent leather
Item number: 251224463088
Seller: thehomecollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251224463088?redirect=mobile
Comments: Seller has been kind enough to put it up as 'buy it now' price rather than me wait for the auction.

Thanks so much


----------



## bellabags23

Please help authenticate, Thank you so much
yves saint laurent muse 2
seller: swapshopathens
# 251215392569 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d9aaf39


----------



## vesna

soxxy12 said:


> It is not authentic!  I too looked at purchasing this purse.  See the picture below that she sent me...this does not look right to me.
> 
> View attachment 2049984





Anghellic said:


> Good evening ladies!
> Could you help me authenticate this bag when  you get the chance? I thank you in advance!
> 
> Ligne Y Bag
> Poshmark seller: baddst



I think this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

pmoney said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Can someone please autheticate?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Envelope Card Case Listing Number: 150989647703
> Seller: tinkerz03
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170984610685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



I would not know this model,  sorry


----------



## vesna

Aangypants said:


> Hi
> 
> First time poster on this blog.
> 
> Just wondering if you could please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item: YSL belle de jour wallet light beige patent leather
> Item number: 251224463088
> Seller: thehomecollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251224463088?redirect=mobile
> Comments: Seller has been kind enough to put it up as 'buy it now' price rather than me wait for the auction.
> 
> Thanks so much


Hi, I would  personally be very very careful. Seller was accused of a YSL fake before, all the auctions are "private', you can not see what was sold and for how much, or authenticate any of the items sold before, it is very hard to authenticate BDJ clutches and wallets because of good fakes

does the seller have the dust bag to see the inner tag with material content, or any papers with the wallet to see french text ?


----------



## vesna

soxxy12 said:


> Below are all the pictures I have to authenticate!  Thanks for your help
> 
> View attachment 2049620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049625



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Please help authenticate, Thank you so much
> yves saint laurent muse 2
> seller: swapshopathens
> # 251215392569
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d9aaf39



I think this one is authentic


----------



## soxxy12

soxxy12 said:


> Below are all the pictures I have to authenticate!  Thanks for your help



Can you please see my above request???  Thanks


----------



## Aangypants

vesna said:


> Hi, I would  personally be very very careful. Seller was accused of a YSL fake before, all the auctions are "private', you can not see what was sold and for how much, or authenticate any of the items sold before, it is very hard to authenticate BDJ clutches and wallets because of good fakes
> 
> does the seller have the dust bag to see the inner tag with material content, or any papers with the wallet to see french text ?


Hi there,

Thanks for responding. 

I just requested them now, hopefully they'll upload them quickly and you can take a look.

Thought they were a h


----------



## Aangypants

vesna said:


> Hi, I would  personally be very very careful. Seller was accused of a YSL fake before, all the auctions are "private', you can not see what was sold and for how much, or authenticate any of the items sold before, it is very hard to authenticate BDJ clutches and wallets because of good fakes
> 
> does the seller have the dust bag to see the inner tag with material content, or any papers with the wallet to see french text ?


Hi there,

Thanks for responding. 

I just requested them now, hopefully they'll upload them quickly and you can take a look.

Thought they were a good seller because they have great feedback.

Thanks again!


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> I think this one is authentic


Thank you so much *vesna* I have one more please by the same seller.
Yves saint laurent Muse 2
seller: swapshopathens
item#: 261165739688 

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cceb0eea8

Thank you so very much for your help


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you so much *vesna* I have one more please by the same seller.
> Yves saint laurent Muse 2
> seller: swapshopathens
> item#: 261165739688
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cceb0eea8
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help



this one looks good too...it would be perfect if the seller could send you for both bags the underside of zipper head pics (the driver of the zipper from the under side with the logo), just to confirm 100%


----------



## bellabags23

Thank you *Vesna* I wil request it and then post thanks so much


----------



## Anghellic

soxxy12 said:


> It is not authentic!  I too looked at purchasing this purse.  See the picture below that she sent me...this does not look right to me.
> 
> View attachment 2049984


I figured it wasnt when she said she has a "supplier". RED FLAG! 

Thanks so much for your reply! Very much appreciated


----------



## bowlica

Cam someone please authenticate


YSL Muse - Red

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-D...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec52dfcc2


----------



## bowlica

bowlica said:


> Cam someone please authenticate
> 
> YSL Muse - Red
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-Dome-Muse-Handbag-RED-/200876620994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec52dfcc2



Seller : warmdiver1girl


----------



## yujenchen

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## yujenchen

yujenchen said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Thanks!



Sorry guys I'm new here. I can't figure out how I can make the size of pictures small that can be uploaded and still clear.


----------



## bowlica

Can you authenticate this on as we'll


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170559a8b

YSL Red Muse
Seller katdc13


----------



## Aangypants

vesna said:


> Hi, I would  personally be very very careful. Seller was accused of a YSL fake before, all the auctions are "private', you can not see what was sold and for how much, or authenticate any of the items sold before, it is very hard to authenticate BDJ clutches and wallets because of good fakes
> 
> does the seller have the dust bag to see the inner tag with material content, or any papers with the wallet to see french text ?



Hi there.

I hope you can help soon! I know that you're super busy.

The seller (thehomecollection) sent me some additional photos.

It seems legit to me but would be appreciated if you could take a quick look.

Thanks


----------



## missha

Aangypants said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I hope you can help soon! I know that you're super busy.
> 
> The seller (thehomecollection) sent me some additional photos.
> 
> It seems legit to me but would be appreciated if you could take a quick look.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I know I'm not vesna but I think the pictures that you posted are way too small. Did you just copy the thumbnail from the seller's email? There's no way anyone could tell the details based off of those pictures. 

Also, vesna usually will ask to see the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges and the tag inside the dustbag that shows the material content of the dustbag. Maybe you could ask those pictures from the seller. HTH


----------



## Aangypants

missha said:


> Hi, I know I'm not vesna but I think the pictures that you posted are way too small. Did you just copy the thumbnail from the seller's email? There's no way anyone could tell the details based off of those pictures.
> 
> Also, vesna usually will ask to see the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges and the tag inside the dustbag that shows the material content of the dustbag. Maybe you could ask those pictures from the seller. HTH


Hi there,

Thanks for helping!

I don't know how I can show you guys the photos because they were sent as attachments to my ebay email and you can't actually download them.

I'll just tell you what the photos show 
- Inside the wallet it says - Made in Italy 271149-0959
- On the white tags it says - 2012 3 271149 AB 870 676
YSL PORTEFUILLE FAM 
CUIR VEAU FLEUR CORIGEE PIGMENTEE PLEINE FLEUR ANILINE 
- I compared it to my own authentic YSL CLUTCH from netaporter - It seems legit.

How can I show you guys the photos?

What do you think?

I'm not too sure what you mean by the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges?

Thanks so much - All of you lovely people are lifesavers


----------



## thaidreams

Item:  YSL CABAS CHYC PONY HAIR LEOPARD PRINT TOTE 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private
Link:   N/A
Comments: Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## missha

Aangypants said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> I don't know how I can show you guys the photos because they were sent as attachments to my ebay email and you can't actually download them.
> 
> I'll just tell you what the photos show
> - Inside the wallet it says - Made in Italy 271149-0959
> - On the white tags it says - 2012 3 271149 AB 870 676
> YSL PORTEFUILLE FAM
> CUIR VEAU FLEUR CORIGEE PIGMENTEE PLEINE FLEUR ANILINE
> - I compared it to my own authentic YSL CLUTCH from netaporter - It seems legit.
> 
> How can I show you guys the photos?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I'm not too sure what you mean by the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges?
> 
> Thanks so much - All of you lovely people are lifesavers



hi  again, I'm not vesna so take what I say with a grain of salt. Are you sure the french text are spelled that way? Because I looked a few pages back for you, at a ysl bdj clutch that vesna deemed authentic, the cards say "portefeuille" instead of "portefuille" and "corrigee" instead of "corigee".

I'm not sure if that's a truly misspelled card or if you wrote that wrong. If the card is truly misspelled, I'd think that's a huge red flag aka FAKE. BUT, even if the card is spelled right, I don't think you should buy it now. I would wait for vesna's opinion, because I'm not an authenticator. I don't even have anything from ysl yet, I'm gonna get a BDJ soon, but not from ebay because I think my peace of mind is worth more than the discounted price. HTH


----------



## vesna

bowlica said:


> Seller : warmdiver1girl



I have doubts about it, it has a strange shape, only first blurry photo is of the bag the second is a stock photo from some store

we need plenty of photos to authenticate - front of the bag especially where lock hangs, to see imprint in the leather, inner leather tag front and back, and zipper pulls and zipper head (driver) underside with logo...it would be good to see the key/keys


----------



## vesna

thaidreams said:


> Item:  YSL CABAS CHYC PONY HAIR LEOPARD PRINT TOTE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Private
> Link:   N/A
> Comments: Thank you in advance for your assistance!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

yujenchen said:


> Sorry guys I'm new here. I can't figure out how I can make the size of pictures small that can be uploaded and still clear.



hi, you can upload large photos on Photobucket or some other free photo site and give us the link here, I honestly can not see anything in those small ones, sorry


----------



## vesna

bowlica said:


> Can you authenticate this on as we'll
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170559a8b
> 
> YSL Red Muse
> Seller katdc13



this one is authentic


----------



## vesna

Aangypants said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I hope you can help soon! I know that you're super busy.
> 
> The seller (thehomecollection) sent me some additional photos.
> 
> It seems legit to me but would be appreciated if you could take a quick look.
> 
> Thanks



it would be better to see large photos, I can not see anything on these...try to upload large photos to Photobucket, or other free site and just post the link here


----------



## vesna

missha said:


> Hi, I know I'm not vesna but I think the pictures that you posted are way too small. Did you just copy the thumbnail from the seller's email? There's no way anyone could tell the details based off of those pictures.
> 
> Also, vesna usually will ask to see the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges and the tag inside the dustbag that shows the material content of the dustbag. Maybe you could ask those pictures from the seller. HTH



thanks a lot Missha for helping out. I am basically like you, loving YSL and having plenty so that I notice differences between fake and real and share...I am by no means an expert  *Bubbleoba* jumps in for certain bags, *Dallas* for shoes, and we get by somehow 



Aangypants said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> I don't know how I can show you guys the photos because they were sent as attachments to my ebay email and you can't actually download them.
> 
> I'll just tell you what the photos show
> - Inside the wallet it says - Made in Italy 271149-0959
> - On the white tags it says - 2012 3 271149 AB 870 676
> YSL PORTEFUILLE FAM
> CUIR VEAU FLEUR CORIGEE PIGMENTEE PLEINE FLEUR ANILINE
> - I compared it to my own authentic YSL CLUTCH from netaporter - It seems legit.
> 
> How can I show you guys the photos?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I'm not too sure what you mean by the french writing behind the tags with the rounded edges?
> 
> Thanks so much - All of you lovely people are lifesavers



*Missha* is right , photos are small, seller can upload them on the auction site, she has space for more because they are free nowdays. Also, she is right to mention the paper tag with french. 

I was recently "burned" with absolute amazing fake BDJ clutch, a bit larger than this wallet, 11 x 6, which can be seen to be a  fake only when you get it,  smell it, feel the satin of the dustbag, and see inside dustbag the tag with material content, and the only other difference was on paper tag rectangular one, with rounded corners, when you turn in to french writing side, there are errors on fakes. The tag with serial number, serial number in the bag itself was perfect on fake too ...I said several pages ago that I personally can hardly authenticate BDJ patent clutches/wallets because amazing fakes flooded the market

I ordered authentic one from Saks and saw the differences, very hard to see in photographs

I am sorry about that, I can not say anything unless I see those particular details in sharp, large photos


----------



## bowlica

vesna said:


> I have doubts about it, it has a strange shape, only first blurry photo is of the bag the second is a stock photo from some store
> 
> we need plenty of photos to authenticate - front of the bag especially where lock hangs, to see imprint in the leather, inner leather tag front and back, and zipper pulls and zipper head (driver) underside with logo...it would be good to see the key/keys



Thanks for the response. I feel more comfortable bidding on the other one you said was authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## bowlica

vesna said:


> this one is authentic



Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## bellabags23

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you so much *vesna* I have one more please by the same seller.
> Yves saint laurent Muse 2
> seller: swapshopathens
> item#: 261165739688
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cceb0eea8
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help



here is the extra pictures vesna


----------



## Marker

vesna said:


> I will gladly look at it, but the link does not work for me, it is probably ebay message sent to you by the seller (it brings me to MY ebay messages), ...what you can do is download those photos if they are attached in the message and upload them here using "advanced" option and upload photos
> 
> cheers, Vesna



Hi Vesna! I have received the bag and taken my own additional photos which I will upload here (if i can!).

It looks authentic, but I would love to get your last word on this Large Muse from 2007. Thank you!


----------



## yujenchen

I uploaded the pictures of the bag I received. Please help me to authenticate it.  Thanks!

http://s1308.beta.photobucket.com/user/yujenchen/library/


----------



## letteshop

Hello-

Please help me authenticate this bag.  I don't know the style name, sorry.  Any help is appreciated...thanks!


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Hello-
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.  I don't know the style name, sorry.  Any help is appreciated...thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053630



hi, this is a BESACE made of crest bubbly leather

I am honestly not sure, I have two besaces, and one exactly like this leather, but this bag has some red flags. It was highly faked bag and those details I am looking for - some look good and some do not. Do not know what to say here. If you have the bag with you, would you mind posting a photo of inside side of the flap with zooming to the metal ovals with screws, that is another indicator  if it is OK or not....I have a reservations here but we will try to resolve it


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> here is the extra pictures vesna



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Marker said:


> Hi Vesna! I have received the bag and taken my own additional photos which I will upload here (if i can!).
> 
> It looks authentic, but I would love to get your last word on this Large Muse from 2007. Thank you!



Hi, all this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

yujenchen said:


> I uploaded the pictures of the bag I received. Please help me to authenticate it.  Thanks!
> 
> http://s1308.beta.photobucket.com/user/yujenchen/library/



photos are blurry but the details I see there look good to me


----------



## yujenchen

vesna said:


> photos are blurry but the details I see there look good to me



Thank you so much!!! I am so relieved 

I will practice on taking bag photos   I am new to the forum and new to the luxury bags too


----------



## vesna

yujenchen said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am so relieved
> 
> I will practice on taking bag photos   I am new to the forum and new to the luxury bags too



welcome to this slippery slope 

:welcome2:


----------



## BabieFat

I am bidding on this YSL clutch. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DU JOUR LARGE ENVELOPE CLUTCH CAMEL PATENT LEATHER
Seller: heafree11 
Item number: 170985690131
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985690131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## abliu

Hi ya'll! I'm new here as well.I just got this bag and wanted to make sure it's real. Thanks in advance for your advice, I really appreciate it. Please let me know if I should be posting pictures from any other angles. Also, any information about this bag (I know it's a medium cabas but.... that's about it).

Thanks!
Alice

http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/abliu/library/ 

I'm bad with technologies. Can you see the images in the album?


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:
			
		

> hi, this is a BESACE made of crest bubbly leather
> 
> I am honestly not sure, I have two besaces, and one exactly like this leather, but this bag has some red flags. It was highly faked bag and those details I am looking for - some look good and some do not. Do not know what to say here. If you have the bag with you, would you mind posting a photo of inside side of the flap with zooming to the metal ovals with screws, that is another indicator  if it is OK or not....I have a reservations here but we will try to resolve it



Is this picture okay?  Let me know if you need more pics...thanks!!


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Is this picture okay?  Let me know if you need more pics...thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2055017



just what I suspected, it is NOT authentic, sorry


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:
			
		

> just what I suspected, it is NOT authentic, sorry



Okay, thank you for the very quick response!!


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> I am bidding on this YSL clutch. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DU JOUR LARGE ENVELOPE CLUTCH CAMEL PATENT LEATHER
> Seller: heafree11
> Item number: 170985690131
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985690131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, we need many more photos to authenticate this clutch...it is faked massively and fakes are mirror fakes, very hard to tell on the basis of photos...if there are papers, I would like to see the one which is a rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing, then paper with serial number on it and serial number in the pocket on the satin, as well as material content tag of a dustbag, and dustbag photo

sorry about all these requirements, but this is a hard item to authenticate

it looks promising because of the lining


----------



## vesna

abliu said:


> Hi ya'll! I'm new here as well.I just got this bag and wanted to make sure it's real. Thanks in advance for your advice, I really appreciate it. Please let me know if I should be posting pictures from any other angles. Also, any information about this bag (I know it's a medium cabas but.... that's about it).
> 
> Thanks!
> Alice
> 
> http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/abliu/library/
> 
> I'm bad with technologies. Can you see the images in the album?



this looks good to me

it is YSl Cabas Chyc , very pretty 

:welcome2:


----------



## Marker

vesna said:


> Hi, all this looks good to me



Fantastic! Thank you for all your help. It was invaluable!!


----------



## HandbagLover7

Please help me authenticate this bag. I won it on eBay. Not yet received. It has a return policy of 14 days after being received. Thanks!

Item: BEAUTIFUL YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC SATCHEL BAG BLUE $2895
Listing Number: 150985538719
Seller: leason0716 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150985538719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Comments: Your valuable feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you so very much *vesna*...you are wonderful


----------



## abliu

Thanks again, vesna!

BTW, I had a chance to look at your collection last night and holy moly is it a beaut! I'm new to the luxury handbag market and have a feeling my bank account is not going to like me every much


----------



## BeeQ

Hi! Can you please authticate this for me

Item Name: YSL Easy Violet Crinkle Patent
Item Number:111009113925
Seller: farrah026
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111009113925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 thanks!


----------



## justifiedsins

Could someone please authenticate this for me 

Item: YSL Large Black Chyc Cabas
Item#: 103523995
Seller: Ryc
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chyc-Cabas-Black-Large/103523995


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. I won it on eBay. Not yet received. It has a return policy of 14 days after being received. Thanks!
> 
> Item: BEAUTIFUL YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC SATCHEL BAG BLUE $2895
> Listing Number: 150985538719
> Seller: leason0716
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150985538719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Comments: Your valuable feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



I am not sure about the bag, something is wrong, and the rest of the details I can not see (blurry photo of the inner tag). Once you receive it, please post photos of:

1. inner leather tag front and back
2. zipper head (driver of the zipper) underside with the logo
3. dust bag
4. dust bag material content little tag sewn inside the dustbag
5. paper tags with serial number
6. if there is a paper tag rectangular with oval corners, french writing side


----------



## vesna

abliu said:


> Thanks again, vesna!
> 
> BTW, I had a chance to look at your collection last night and holy moly is it a beaut! I'm new to the luxury handbag market and have a feeling my bank account is not going to like me every much



thanks   ooooh, this is slippery slope, not a good company at all


----------



## vesna

BeeQ said:


> Hi! Can you please authticate this for me
> 
> Item Name: YSL Easy Violet Crinkle Patent
> Item Number:111009113925
> Seller: farrah026
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111009113925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> thanks!



hi and welcome 

photos are terrible for authetication

please ask the seller to use some light to show inner leather tag front and back close-up, underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo, and a zipper pull


----------



## vesna

justifiedsins said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: YSL Large Black Chyc Cabas
> Item#: 103523995
> Seller: Ryc
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chyc-Cabas-Black-Large/103523995



please ask the seller for closeup clear photos of the paper tag with serial number and a rectangle paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing


----------



## BeeQ

vesna said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> photos are terrible for authetication
> 
> please ask the seller to use some light to show inner leather tag front and back close-up, underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo, and a zipper pull


thanks for the reply! 

how about this one...

Item Name: YSL Handbag Easy
Item Number: 200891098600
Seller: bagit1
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...258&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=200891098600&

Comment: the patent peeled off on one side, is this odd for an authentic YSL bag? will the peeling spread further?


----------



## Azian

vesna said:


> I think this is not an authentic bag



I called this seller out on Poshmark regarding "authentic" Michael Kors she had. She became extremely rude and saying she never listed them as authentic but she's pricing them as 210$!!! She also stated she has "authentic" McQueen scarves that she got as "gifts" so she has no receipt. Then she tells someone in the conversation that she can order them from her supplier and get hem in 10 days aka China Post. I'm going to make a warning about her bc this is ridiculous


----------



## Bainlovesbags

Hello,

I am thinking about purchasing a ysl cabas chyc bag from the eBay seller buywithconfidence. Is this a reputable seller? Is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## vesna

Bainlovesbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a ysl cabas chyc bag from the eBay seller buywithconfidence. Is this a reputable seller? Is anyone familiar with them?



you can do a tPF search using search function, type in the seller`s name and search posts, you will see if someone asked about anything from this seller and if those items were authentic


----------



## vesna

BeeQ said:


> thanks for the reply!
> 
> how about this one...
> 
> Item Name: YSL Handbag Easy
> Item Number: 200891098600
> Seller: bagit1
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...258&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=200891098600&
> 
> Comment: the patent peeled off on one side, is this odd for an authentic YSL bag? will the peeling spread further?



looks authentic, but I would not dare take a damaged bag from zero feedback seller for all that money...just my thoughts


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Okay, thank you for the very quick response!!



you are welcome...besaces are the only two bags (and BDJ clutch) which I decided to hunt down discounted in the boutiques, not on ebay because of great fakes


----------



## vesna

Azian said:


> I called this seller out on Poshmark regarding "authentic" Michael Kors she had. She became extremely rude and saying she never listed them as authentic but she's pricing them as 210$!!! She also stated she has "authentic" McQueen scarves that she got as "gifts" so she has no receipt. Then she tells someone in the conversation that she can order them from her supplier and get hem in 10 days aka China Post. I'm going to make a warning about her bc this is ridiculous



I had a dispute with one like that, not fun at all


----------



## BeeQ

Thanks vesna! Now im so confused coz i love the color so much!


----------



## 492028706

Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thanks very much


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! I lost the bid on a similar bag & I was hoping I could get lucky this time. Can you please help me out again. Thank you very much 

Item name: YSL cabas chyc
Item # 251227097783
Seller: mediaactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e4d4ab7


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi, this seems too good to be true, please help authenticate! thanks!

Item name: Authentic Black YSL cabas chyc tote
Item number: 261168768416
Seller: jammm79
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Black-Leather-Large-Tote-/261168768416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccedf25a0


----------



## vesna

492028706 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thanks very much



we do not have any indicators here for authenticating...please post relevant photos like inner serial number, dust bag material content tag, paper tags in french


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! I lost the bid on a similar bag & I was hoping I could get lucky this time. Can you please help me out again. Thank you very much
> 
> Item name: YSL cabas chyc
> Item # 251227097783
> Seller: mediaactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e4d4ab7



looks good to me except, i would like to see inner leather tag side with serial number and underside of zipper head with logo on it


----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Hi, this seems too good to be true, please help authenticate! thanks!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Black YSL cabas chyc tote
> Item number: 261168768416
> Seller: jammm79
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Black-Leather-Large-Tote-/261168768416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccedf25a0



I do not think it is authentic


----------



## PernilleMarie

Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL CAMEL BELLE DE JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
Item number: 261168842672
Seller:steelfishes 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261168842672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hi there! Would someone please help me authenticate this? YSL is a new interest of mine, so don´t know what to look for.. Thanks alot


----------



## PaolaGarbaccio

Could you please authenticate these 2 bags for me?

1-
Item:NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Bag LARGE
Listing Number:261160603764
Seller: Buywithconfidence
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

2- 
item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Gray Leather Medium East West Satchel Bag
Listing number:	111009889050
Seller: Bagsandbeyond
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks in advance


----------



## cloveo

juneping said:


> judging from the lock...it look authentic.
> the seller seems reputable as well


Linda's stuff is a legit seller


----------



## cloveo

PaolaGarbaccio said:


> Could you please authenticate these 2 bags for me?
> 
> 1-
> Item:NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Bag LARGE
> Listing Number:261160603764
> Seller: Buywithconfidence
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 2-
> item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Gray Leather Medium East West Satchel Bag
> Listing number:	111009889050
> Seller: Bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks in advance


There are so many YSL bag out there lately especially this style...


----------



## scndlslv

Hi! Can you please authenticate the following:

Item: $2,995 YVES SAINT LAURENT ROADY HOBO BAG LARGE LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR
Listing Number: 271147954651
Seller: malvinas_luxuries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-995-YVES-...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3f21ad71db

****************************************************

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Handbag Leopard Print Bag Calf Hair Purse Bag NWOT
Listing Number: 200894361894
Seller: jack2brook 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec63cb126

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

PernilleMarie said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL CAMEL BELLE DE JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
> Item number: 261168842672
> Seller:steelfishes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261168842672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi there! Would someone please help me authenticate this? YSL is a new interest of mine, so don´t know what to look for.. Thanks alot



looks like a fine seller however this is toughest clutch to authenticate because of a flood of mirror fakes lately

here are some tips

1. ask the seller for clear serial number photo inside the pocket, as well as papers closeup, especially the one that is rectangle with rounded corners turned to french writing side,

2. clear photos of dust bag outside, and inside small material content tag. 

Post them here and we will see.


----------



## vesna

PaolaGarbaccio said:


> Could you please authenticate these 2 bags for me?
> 
> 1-
> Item:NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Bag LARGE
> Listing Number:261160603764
> Seller: Buywithconfidence
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 2-
> item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Gray Leather Medium East West Satchel Bag
> Listing number:	111009889050
> Seller: Bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks in advance


#1 looks good so far but to be sure and authenticate it properly, we need the following photos: inner leather tag back of it with serial number, paper tag with serial number, rectangular paper tag with rounded corners (I see it there) turned to french writing, underside of zipper HEAD with logo, and zipper pull close-up

#2  authentic and congratulations to the fine seller, showed exactly those photos which we need , #1 should have those exact  photos


----------



## vesna

scndlslv said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: $2,995 YVES SAINT LAURENT ROADY HOBO BAG LARGE LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR
> Listing Number: 271147954651
> Seller: malvinas_luxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-995-YVES-...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3f21ad71db
> 
> ****************************************************
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Handbag Leopard Print Bag Calf Hair Purse Bag NWOT
> Listing Number: 200894361894
> Seller: jack2brook
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec63cb126
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Both look good to me, all YSL details look fine on both,  it is just that I have never seen it in real life so Spanish origin tag looks strange for YSL bag (first bag),.....I have never seen it, perhaps it is OK


----------



## scndlslv

vesna said:


> Both look good to me, all YSL details look fine on both,  it is just that I have never seen it in real life so Spanish origin tag looks strange for YSL bag (first bag),.....I have never seen it, perhaps it is OK



Awesome! Thank you. I thought the same thing about that. I think I'll text my YSL SA and ask her about this. Thanks again.


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this clutch? And I am waiting for more pictures.

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL CAMEL BELLE DE JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
Seller: steelfishes 
Item #: 261168842672
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261168842672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> I am not sure about the bag, something is wrong, and the rest of the details I can not see (blurry photo of the inner tag). Once you receive it, please post photos of:
> 
> 1. inner leather tag front and back
> 2. zipper head (driver of the zipper) underside with the logo
> 3. dust bag
> 4. dust bag material content little tag sewn inside the dustbag
> 5. paper tags with serial number
> 6. if there is a paper tag rectangular with oval corners, french writing side


Hello Vesna!

I just received the handbag in the mail. I have attached the original eBay listing and photos I just took. Thank you so much in advance. I have 14 days to return the bag for a full refund. Thanks again!

Item: BEAUTIFUL YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC SATCHEL BAG BLUE $2895
Listing Number: 150985538719
Seller: leason0716 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150985538719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> I am not sure about the bag, something is wrong, and the rest of the details I can not see (blurry photo of the inner tag). Once you receive it, please post photos of:
> 
> 1. inner leather tag front and back
> 2. zipper head (driver of the zipper) underside with the logo
> 3. dust bag
> 4. dust bag material content little tag sewn inside the dustbag
> 5. paper tags with serial number
> 6. if there is a paper tag rectangular with oval corners, french writing side


More pics...


----------



## HandbagLover7

Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thanks so much in advance.

Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
Listing Number: 200894508452
Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec63eeda4


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Hello Vesna!
> 
> I just received the handbag in the mail. I have attached the original eBay listing and photos I just took. Thank you so much in advance. I have 14 days to return the bag for a full refund. Thanks again!
> 
> Item: BEAUTIFUL YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC SATCHEL BAG BLUE $2895
> Listing Number: 150985538719
> Seller: leason0716
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150985538719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648





HandbagLover7 said:


> More pics...



woaaaaa....this is a  TERRIBLE  FAKE ... I am so sorry that it went for $1250 ... I hope not to you, if you got it, we will help you get the money back


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> woaaaaa....this is a  TERRIBLE  FAKE ... I am so sorry that it went for $1250 ... I hope not to you, if you got it, we will help you get the money back


Thank you so much! Requesting a refund ASAP via PayPal.


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
> Listing Number: 200894508452
> Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec63eeda4



no red flags here, but I have to say that the photos of main details are shiny and prevent me from seeing them  well...this seller has an amazing lux bags selling rating, amazing indeed

however, it would be great to see closeup of zipper pull, zipper head with the logo, papers with serial number


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this clutch? And I am waiting for more pictures.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL CAMEL BELLE DE JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
> Seller: steelfishes
> Item #: 261168842672
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261168842672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



this one was mentioned in post #7334


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> no red flags here, but I have to say that the photos of main details are shiny and prevent me from seeing them  well...this seller has an amazing lux bags selling rating, amazing indeed
> 
> however, it would be great to see closeup of zipper pull, zipper head with the logo, papers with serial number


Hi Vesna,

The seller sent new photos. I have attached the original listing link and the link to the new photos. Thanks again!


Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
Listing Number: 200894508452
Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200894508452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Link to new pictures: http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...x&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m44562206026


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> this one was mentioned in post #7334



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> The seller sent new photos. I have attached the original listing link and the link to the new photos. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
> Listing Number: 200894508452
> Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200894508452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Link to new pictures: http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...x&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m44562206026



Hi, the seller sent you an email on ebay, and when I try to go to that link it brings me to my ebay messages. You would need to download the pics and upload them here in the message as attachments...or upload them to some free photo website like Photobucket, and post the link


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> Hi, the seller sent you an email on ebay, and when I try to go to that link it brings me to my ebay messages. You would need to download the pics and upload them here in the message as attachments...or upload them to some free photo website like Photobucket, and post the link


Hopefully, these are better. Thanks again!

Original Listing Info:
Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
Listing Number: 200894508452
Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200894508452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## justifiedsins

vesna said:


> please ask the seller for closeup clear photos of the paper tag with serial number and a rectangle paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing



Hi vesna, thanks for getting back. Here are some more pictures:






















Link to original auction:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chyc-Cabas-Black-Large/103523995


----------



## gdt

Hello! I´m a newbie here, can you fine people help me out, please? I can´t post my own thread yet, so I will ask here. Can you guys indentify this model? Is this a new model? (just click to enlarge the pics)



 

 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## vesna

justifiedsins said:


> Hi vesna, thanks for getting back. Here are some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to original auction:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chyc-Cabas-Black-Large/103523995



looks great to me


----------



## vesna

gdt said:


> Hello! I´m a newbie here, can you fine people help me out, please? I can´t post my own thread yet, so I will ask here. Can you guys indentify this model? Is this a new model? (just click to enlarge the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



this is a "Reversible tote", not new at all, I have not seen this colourway, maybe that is newer, but the tote has been for few years around


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Hopefully, these are better. Thanks again!
> 
> Original Listing Info:
> Item: New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Cabas Chyc Y Blue Leather Bag Tote
> Listing Number: 200894508452
> Seller:shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200894508452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



all looks great, this is an authentic bag  fine seller  indeed


----------



## vesna

HandbagLover7 said:


> Thank you so much! Requesting a refund ASAP via PayPal.



you are welcome, let us know if you have any problem at all, you should get all shipping costs  refunded too


----------



## HandbagLover7

vesna said:


> all looks great, this is an authentic bag  fine seller  indeed


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## serenityneow

Could I get some help authenticating shoes, please?

Style - Black Tribute Sandals
Ebay Seller - holisse
Listing - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390541358299

TIA!


----------



## file22

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Regent Black Boots
Listing Number: 111011612036
Seller:  importex83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...1612036?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item19d8cec584
Comments: Hello, I'm new to the forum and would like to know if these boots are authentic, it's a first time seller with no feedbacks so I was wondering.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## gdt

vesna said:


> this is a "Reversible tote", not new at all, I have not seen this colourway, maybe that is newer, but the tote has been for few years around



Thank you so much, vesna!


----------



## Nolia

I have never bought anything off ioffer before (mostly because I think items are probably fake). But I'd like to try my luck with this one. Thanks!

Item: PURPLE YSL TEXTURED CLUTCH HANDBAG BAGS PURSE BAG
Listing Number: 519169987
Seller: gramtrade
Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/purple-ysl-chyc-textured-clutch-handbag-bags-purse-bag-519169987
Comments: If authentic, is it possible to ID the year?


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> I have never bought anything off ioffer before (mostly because I think items are probably fake). But I'd like to try my luck with this one. Thanks!
> 
> Item: PURPLE YSL TEXTURED CLUTCH HANDBAG BAGS PURSE BAG
> Listing Number: 519169987
> Seller: gramtrade
> Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/purple-ysl-chyc-textured-clutch-handbag-bags-purse-bag-519169987
> Comments: If authentic, is it possible to ID the year?



we need to see a serial number from inside pocket, serial number on paper tag (the same tag contains the year), inner material content tag of a dust bag and outside of dust bag. Also, it is very important to see the rectangle paper tag with rounded corners, turned to french writing side. Attach pics here when you get them and we will see...


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> we need to see a serial number from inside pocket, serial number on paper tag (the same tag contains the year), inner material content tag of a dust bag and outside of dust bag. Also, it is very important to see the rectangle paper tag with rounded corners, turned to french writing side. Attach pics here when you get them and we will see...



Thank you!  Will ask the seller for those pics asap!


----------



## mango99au

hello to all the lovely people in this forum, could you guys please help me with this YSL clutch please, from the pics it look very authentic , however not sure, thank you so much. 

Item: Authentic YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 111012961139 
Seller: tohe7211
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8e35b73

Comments: from the pics it look real, but i'm not too sure with YSL


----------



## vesna

mango99au said:


> hello to all the lovely people in this forum, could you guys please help me with this YSL clutch please, from the pics it look very authentic , however not sure, thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch Black Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 111012961139
> Seller: tohe7211
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8e35b73
> 
> Comments: from the pics it look real, but i'm not too sure with YSL



never sure about this clutch type, I was burned with mirror- copy looking exactly like the real one from photos. Please ask for  photos we need for this clutch: inner serial number inside the satin  pocket, paper tag with serial number, dust bag photo, material content of dust bag inside of it, and very important - rectangle paper tag with oval corners turned to french writing side. Cheers, V


----------



## BabieFat

I have many many doubts about this item and the seller. Please help me!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Clutch Bag, Nude $795
Seller: i*life
Item number: 140918698345
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140918698345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## scndlslv

Hello, folks! Could someone please authenticate these bags for me? Thanks!

Item: NWT 100% authentic Yves Saint Laurent Red Cabas Chyc Tote in Large...LOOK!
Seller: aalarilla 
Item number: 261170522919
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccef9eb27

Item: YSL CHYC CABAS IN GORGEOUS RED!Large sz!
Seller: luxdiva2774 
Item number: 130848425362
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CA...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e772c8592


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> we need to see a serial number from inside pocket, serial number on paper tag (the same tag contains the year), inner material content tag of a dust bag and outside of dust bag. Also, it is very important to see the rectangle paper tag with rounded corners, turned to french writing side. Attach pics here when you get them and we will see...



Hi Vesna, the seller is telling me there are no additional photos. Does the item look fake at all or perhaps the images are stolen? In your experience, are most things on ioffer fake? This person seems to have good feedback but I'm not seeing anything that indicates they've sold authentic/replica items.


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Hi Vesna, the seller is telling me there are no additional photos. Does the item look fake at all or perhaps the images are stolen? In your experience, are most things on ioffer fake? This person seems to have good feedback but I'm not seeing anything that indicates they've sold authentic/replica items.



as far as I know 99% of items on ioffer are fake.

second, there is no case of authentic ySL clutch sold for $250, and also with "best offer" option !!!   all of them are mirror fakes

third: if she can not turn the oval corners paper tag to the other side to see the french writing, and that is the indicator of authenticity, I would not touch it, EVER

I am certain you would receive the fake


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> as far as I know 99% of items on ioffer are fake.
> 
> second, there is no case of authentic ySL clutch sold for $250, and also with "best offer" option !!!   all of them are mirror fakes
> 
> third: if she can not turn the oval corners paper tag to the other side to see the french writing, and that is the indicator of authenticity, I would not touch it, EVER
> 
> I am certain you would receive the fake



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

scndlslv said:


> Hello, folks! Could someone please authenticate these bags for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: NWT 100% authentic Yves Saint Laurent Red Cabas Chyc Tote in Large...LOOK!
> Seller: aalarilla
> Item number: 261170522919
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccef9eb27
> 
> Item: YSL CHYC CABAS IN GORGEOUS RED!Large sz!
> Seller: luxdiva2774
> Item number: 130848425362
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CA...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e772c8592



Hi, #1 looks authentic, and #2 might be but the seller was once on tPF shown to sell a fake Hermes Birkin..I would ask more assurance from her, like the underside of a zipper head with the logo


----------



## pinkrose398

Item: YSL Brand NEW Clutch
Seller: jadesstuff4sale
Item number: 230931135157
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Brand-NEW-Clutch-/230931135157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4917ab5

I've been looking for the Chyc clutch for forever and I really don't want to pay retail prices since they raised the price late last year. Really appreciate the help, thank you!


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> I have many many doubts about this item and the seller. Please help me!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Clutch Bag, Nude $795
> Seller: i*life
> Item number: 140918698345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140918698345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks.



can not say anything about the clutch without more photos, especially paper tags with french writing on it....the serial number and paper with serial number are faked these days perfectly, so no help there, the only source of information is a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag reveals a lot bu texture and material content tag


----------



## scndlslv

vesna said:


> Hi, #1 looks authentic, and #2 might be but the seller was once on tPF shown to sell a fake Hermes Birkin..I would ask more assurance from her, like the underside of a zipper head with the logo



Awesome! Thanks million.


----------



## vesna

pinkrose398 said:


> Item: YSL Brand NEW Clutch
> Seller: jadesstuff4sale
> Item number: 230931135157
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Brand-NEW-Clutch-/230931135157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4917ab5
> 
> I've been looking for the Chyc clutch for forever and I really don't want to pay retail prices since they raised the price late last year. Really appreciate the help, thank you!



it is a new SLP clutch, looks OK to me, I would ask for the receipt closeup and find the serial number there to compare to the number on paper tag and also serial number in the inner pocket, inside the pocket

it looks good to me, but SLP has some differences with YSL and I would like to be 100% sure


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> can not say anything about the clutch without more photos, especially paper tags with french writing on it....the serial number and paper with serial number are faked these days perfectly, so no help there, the only source of information is a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag reveals a lot bu texture and material content tag


Hi, Vesna. Is this good? Thanks.


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> can not say anything about the clutch without more photos, especially paper tags with french writing on it....the serial number and paper with serial number are faked these days perfectly, so no help there, the only source of information is a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag reveals a lot bu texture and material content tag


Here is more


----------



## pinkrose398

vesna said:


> it is a new SLP clutch, looks OK to me, I would ask for the receipt closeup and find the serial number there to compare to the number on paper tag and also serial number in the inner pocket, inside the pocket
> 
> it looks good to me, but SLP has some differences with YSL and I would like to be 100% sure



Thanks, Vesna!

Question: is it strange that it has Saint Laurent on the cards and then YSL on the envelope and receipt? Not sure what's going on there, if it's just a transitioning thing. I'll be sure to ask for the receipt close-up and serial numbers. Thank you!


----------



## princess sophia

Hi, can anyone please help me authenticate this YSL Ligne Cabas from eBay? Thanks!

Item Name:New AUTH 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Y Ligne Mini Bag Cabas Chyc Style Small Fuschia
Item Number: 221188755850
Seller ID: pa.bay
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-20...916&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=221188755850&


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, Vesna. Is this good? Thanks.





BabieFat said:


> Here is more



sorry, but serial number and papers are faked well, we would need 

 a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag photo of it and of inner  material content tag


----------



## vesna

pinkrose398 said:


> Thanks, Vesna!
> 
> Question: is it strange that it has Saint Laurent on the cards and then YSL on the envelope and receipt? Not sure what's going on there, if it's just a transitioning thing. I'll be sure to ask for the receipt close-up and serial numbers. Thank you!



this transition is strange, happening with Cabas chyc and clutches, I have no idea which have what kind of papers   only serial number and a receipt can connect it


----------



## vesna

princess sophia said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me authenticate this YSL Ligne Cabas from eBay? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:New AUTH 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Y Ligne Mini Bag Cabas Chyc Style Small Fuschia
> Item Number: 221188755850
> Seller ID: pa.bay
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-20...916&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=221188755850&



looks good to me


----------



## princess sophia

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank u!


----------



## Luther

Item:YSL large Muse in Thyme Green

Item#121064686261

Seller: Bondny

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUTH...item1c300482b5

Comments: can anyone please help authenticate this bag. Feedback for the seller looks great and the bag looks very clean, but I'm always nervous about buying luxury goods off eBay wondering:wondering


----------



## Nolia

Item Name: Auth Yves Saint Laurent LONG WALLET LEATHER PURPLE 241175 (BF037874)
Item Number: 310598428250
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...4-/310598428250?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Seller says the item has been packed for shipping so she cannot get me ANY additional photos.


----------



## Luther

2ND POSTING.  Sorry, I noticed that my e-bay link wasnt working, so I'm posting my authenticaion request again. Thanks for your help!

Item: YSL Large Muse bag in Thyme Green
Item #: 121064686261
Seller: Bondny
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...431&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=121064686261&


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> sorry, but serial number and papers are faked well, we would need
> 
> a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag photo of it and of inner  material content tag



Hi, Vesna. Here are some more. And I am waiting for the photos of paper tag and material content tag. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

Luther said:


> 2ND POSTING.  Sorry, I noticed that my e-bay link wasnt working, so I'm posting my authenticaion request again. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Large Muse bag in Thyme Green
> Item #: 121064686261
> Seller: Bondny
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...431&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=121064686261&



oh YES ! This is a great seller, and photos are superb, exactly what we need to authenticate, and it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Item Name: Auth Yves Saint Laurent LONG WALLET LEATHER PURPLE 241175 (BF037874)
> Item Number: 310598428250
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...4-/310598428250?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Seller says the item has been packed for shipping so she cannot get me ANY additional photos.



looks authentic to me  Ibought so many Hermes items from her, good seller


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> sorry, but serial number and papers are faked well, we would need
> 
> a paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing and a dust bag photo of it and of inner  material content tag


Hi, Vesna. Here are 2 more. Can you tell based on all of these pictures? Thanks.


----------



## Luther

vesna said:


> oh YES ! This is a great seller, and photos are superb, exactly what we need to authenticate, and it is authentic


Thanks SO much for your help. I think it's amazing that you're able to help so many of us!


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, Vesna. Here are 2 more. Can you tell based on all of these pictures? Thanks.



Hi, I really do not like dust bag, but am waiting for those two pics, material content from dust bag and if seller has the rectangular paper with rounded corners. 

I am asking you all this, because 2 months ago I got from ebay seller a fantastic fake, which can be seen as fake only if you really know it well, and smell is horrible....serial number and paper with serial number you just posted were all there just like on the real thin, but dust bag was a fake and that one paper has French all wrong,.....te booklet photo you posted looks good, but it looked good on my fake too...I returned it for refund and got my BDJ from SAKS

I wrote a warning message in this forum about mirror fakes being out there...so there is not much we can do to help here, only those few clues I am looking for, if they are absent, I am afraid I can not help you unless you win it and post photos yourself, which I would not suggest (to go through the nightmare of it)

my ebay clutch was $440 and SAKS was $595, and I thought I could pay the difference to get th real one for sure


----------



## vesna

Luther said:


> Thanks SO much for your help. I think it's amazing that you're able to help so many of us!



you are welcome


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi, Please authenticate T.I.A.

Item Name: BNWT AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BELLE DU JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
Item Number: 321073852574 
Seller ID: babyduk1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-AUTHEN...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac17e309e

Comments: I have already asked for additional photos based on what I saw was requested of others in this forum. The photos posted do look very similar to my YSL purchased from Saks, but I don't want to get burned while trying to get a deal...
Thanks again for your help


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> hi, please authenticate t.i.a.
> 
> Item name: Bnwt authentic ysl yves saint laurent belle du jour patent leather clutch
> item number: 321073852574
> seller id: Babyduk1
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/bnwt-authen...574?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item4ac17e309e
> 
> comments: I have already asked for additional photos based on what i saw was requested of others in this forum. The photos posted do look very similar to my ysl purchased from saks, but i don't want to get burned while trying to get a deal...
> Thanks again for your help



additional photos...


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> Hi, I really do not like dust bag, but am waiting for those two pics, material content from dust bag and if seller has the rectangular paper with rounded corners.
> 
> I am asking you all this, because 2 months ago I got from ebay seller a fantastic fake, which can be seen as fake only if you really know it well, and smell is horrible....serial number and paper with serial number you just posted were all there just like on the real thin, but dust bag was a fake and that one paper has French all wrong,.....te booklet photo you posted looks good, but it looked good on my fake too...I returned it for refund and got my BDJ from SAKS
> 
> I wrote a warning message in this forum about mirror fakes being out there...so there is not much we can do to help here, only those few clues I am looking for, if they are absent, I am afraid I can not help you unless you win it and post photos yourself, which I would not suggest (to go through the nightmare of it)
> 
> my ebay clutch was $440 and SAKS was $595, and I thought I could pay the difference to get th real one for sure



Hi, Vesna. Here are some more photos. Hopefully, it would help. Thanks.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi, Please authenticate T.I.A.
> 
> Item Name: BNWT AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BELLE DU JOUR PATENT LEATHER CLUTCH
> Item Number: 321073852574
> Seller ID: babyduk1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-BELLE-DU-JOUR-PATENT-LEATHER-CLUTCH-/321073852574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac17e309e
> 
> Comments: I have already asked for additional photos based on what I saw was requested of others in this forum. The photos posted do look very similar to my YSL purchased from Saks, but I don't want to get burned while trying to get a deal...
> Thanks again for your help



Here's additional photos


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, Vesna. Here are some more photos. Hopefully, it would help. Thanks.



sorry , those two photos are still missing, I do not know why she keeps sending you irrelevant photos ? Just the content tag inside the dust bag ?


----------



## vesna

teachgirl789 said:


> Here's additional photos



I do think this one is authentic.....however a small material content tag inside a dust bag would be great to have..cheers, V


----------



## jun3machina

i know this doesn't have the serial number but can anyone give me an opinion thus far?
ebay item: 290863278511
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

same?
http://www.buttonsandbowsla.com/product/ysl-black-leather-and-canvas-muse-bag


----------



## Lovely87

BabieFat said:


> Hi, Vesna. Here are some more. And I am waiting for the photos of paper tag and material content tag. Thanks.



Hopefully it's real! I saw somewhere in the ysl threads u been looking for this camel clutch *fingers crossed*


----------



## teachgirl789

vesna said:


> I do think this one is authentic.....however a small material content tag inside a dust bag would be great to have..cheers, V



Thank you for your help


----------



## dchris9

http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Size-385-Black-Velvet-Wedges/

i just bought these. please help me make sure theyre actually real.


----------



## TAMshopper

Hello, I am new to the forum so I can't start my own thread, but I would like to ask a question. I just bought a YSL Cabas bag from overstock and I am worried about the authenticity. It didn't come with any papers from YSL. Is that normal? I only bought from Overstock because the dark brown color I wanted is no longer available on the YSL website. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## azlanaziah

Hi all! 

I've just recently struck up negotiations with the seller on the YSL Chyc Cabas as detailed below. However, there's something about the "Yves Saint Laurent" tag inside that I'm not sure of ... Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? I would truly truly TRULY appreciate it: 

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Cobalt Blue Cabas Chyc Handbag Serial # Docs Dustbag $2500
Item Number: 111015468027
Seller ID: manelli2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111015468027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## marthapurse

Can someone Help me ID these tributes, I know this might not be the right place, sorry about that in advance!


----------



## missha

Item Name: NWB AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Chyc Leather Wallet Clutch - baby blue
Item Number: 121066584115
Seller ID: lemonshow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWB-AUTH-YS...863&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=121038752406&
Comment: I did a research and found that this is quite a reputable seller on tpf but this particular item was relisted after a buyer left a negative feedback saying that it's fake. While the buyer might be wrong, I'm just a bit nervous. Would love feedback  Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> i know this doesn't have the serial number but can anyone give me an opinion thus far?
> ebay item: 290863278511
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> same?
> http://www.buttonsandbowsla.com/product/ysl-black-leather-and-canvas-muse-bag



I have never seen it, both are the same but the first one does not have the lock   hardware looks Ok I guess, I would need plenty of photos for this one


----------



## vesna

TAMshopper said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum so I can't start my own thread, but I would like to ask a question. I just bought a YSL Cabas bag from overstock and I am worried about the authenticity. It didn't come with any papers from YSL. Is that normal? I only bought from Overstock because the dark brown color I wanted is no longer available on the YSL website. Can anyone help? Thanks.



I bought some of my finest bags on Overstock...the only way they would sell a fake is if someone tricked them with return...rarely happens....how about posting photos of all relevant details here and we will see:


inner leather tag front
inner leather tag back with serial number
underside of zipper hear (zipper driver) with the logo
zipper pulls
dust bag material content tag
dust bag outside


----------



## vesna

azlanaziah said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just recently struck up negotiations with the seller on the YSL Chyc Cabas as detailed below. However, there's something about the "Yves Saint Laurent" tag inside that I'm not sure of ... Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? I would truly truly TRULY appreciate it:
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Cobalt Blue Cabas Chyc Handbag Serial # Docs Dustbag $2500
> Item Number: 111015468027
> Seller ID: manelli2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111015468027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



please report this seller, all about this bag is FAKE


----------



## vesna

marthapurse said:


> Can someone Help me ID these tributes, I know this might not be the right place, sorry about that in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074860



sorry, on occasion we have a member drop by and authenticate shoes, but not often...glass slipper forum would be better..sorry


----------



## azlanaziah

vesna said:


> please report this seller, all about this bag is FAKE


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## vesna

missha said:


> Item Name: NWB AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Chyc Leather Wallet Clutch - baby blue
> Item Number: 121066584115
> Seller ID: lemonshow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWB-AUTH-YS...863&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=121038752406&
> Comment: I did a research and found that this is quite a reputable seller on tpf but this particular item was relisted after a buyer left a negative feedback saying that it's fake. While the buyer might be wrong, I'm just a bit nervous. Would love feedback  Thanks in advance!



The seller did have some Ferragamo fakes according to tPF authenticators, but also very good YSL bags so far. Hmmmmmmm

I don't know...please ask the seller to turn the rectangular paper card with rounded corners to see french writing.....it looks like a good wallet, let's just check that detail please


----------



## liibalaaba

Hi!

I wish badly that you could help me, I just got my YSL Muse bag from Yoogi's closet and now I'm suspicious if it's really an authentic one. Is it normal that Muse bag doesn't have a satin interior and not an YSL logo under the key lock? I still have time to return this, but otherwise the bag is just beautiful. 

All the pics can be found here:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-large-muse-bag-20664.html

Any opinions? Thanks a million for your help!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> I have never seen it, both are the same but the first one does not have the lock   hardware looks Ok I guess, I would need plenty of photos for this one



zippers, all areas marked ysl, interior serial number...anything else?


----------



## vesna

liibalaaba said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wish badly that you could help me, I just got my YSL Muse bag from Yoogi's closet and now I'm suspicious if it's really an authentic one. Is it normal that Muse bag doesn't have a satin interior and not an YSL logo under the key lock? I still have time to return this, but otherwise the bag is just beautiful.
> 
> All the pics can be found here:
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-large-muse-bag-20664.html
> 
> Any opinions? Thanks a million for your help!!!!!



This is the one seller you can trust 100% but good that you asked as well. It is an authentic muse, patent ones do not have logo under the key lock, and interior is good. All great, enjoy your gorgeous Muse


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> zippers, all areas marked ysl, interior serial number...anything else?



that would be good *jun*


----------



## teachgirl789

vesna said:


> I do think this one is authentic.....however a small material content tag inside a dust bag would be great to have..cheers, V



Here's the final requested tag. Still looks good?


----------



## lpst626

Hello, can someone pls authenticate ? Thanks so much 

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Chyc - Large Leather Satchel
Listing number: 150998401153
Seller:tangerine-fire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150998401153#rpdId


----------



## TSquared2

My biggest lemming has appeared on eBay! Please help me authenticate!

Item: $1,995 YSL Besace Flap Bag Grey 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 261173802068
Seller: ciaocouture  
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261173802068?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## TSquared2

More photos from the seller:


----------



## vesna

teachgirl789 said:


> Here's the final requested tag. Still looks good?



great


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> My biggest lemming has appeared on eBay! Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Item: $1,995 YSL Besace Flap Bag Grey 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 261173802068
> Seller: ciaocouture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261173802068?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619





TSquared2 said:


> More photos from the seller:



PERFECT, real beauty, that is my fav bag, I have it with me ALL the time, this one is great


----------



## vesna

lpst626 said:


> Hello, can someone pls authenticate ? Thanks so much
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Chyc - Large Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 150998401153
> Seller:tangerine-fire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150998401153#rpdId



I do not know, it looks good and something is off, either light or...I am not quite sure, sorry


----------



## lpst626

vesna said:


> I do not know, it looks good and something is off, either light or...I am not quite sure, sorry



Thank you for looking into.


----------



## NeonLights

Deleted post


----------



## dangdang

Hi,
Please authenticate this clutch for me. I just got it as a gift and I would like to make sure it's authentic. Thanks a lot! 

*Item:* YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
*Comments:* The main thing that I'm confused is the tag. From my other YSL clutches, they all say "YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR", but this one is "YSL SAC  CLUTCH". Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> PERFECT, real beauty, that is my fav bag, I have it with me ALL the time, this one is great



So it's all good right? 
Just can't believe it! My patience and persistence has paid off


----------



## brandsbabe

Item: YSL Muse Bag Small
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: frostymama
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/111088-cny-fast-deal-brand-new-ysl-muse-ii-small-size-s-1200-only.html
Comments:  Pictures attached were taken by seller.

THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

dangdang said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this clutch for me. I just got it as a gift and I would like to make sure it's authentic. Thanks a lot!
> 
> *Item:* YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> *Comments:* The main thing that I'm confused is the tag. From my other YSL clutches, they all say "YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR", but this one is "YSL SAC  CLUTCH". Please advise. Thanks!



as all BDJ clutches this is also a tough one, now all the papers are in order, spelling etc..but the name is different as you pointed than mine as well, it can change from year to year but I have 2012 with YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR

dust bag is the one I do not like as well, also satin should be matching in colour with the clutch

what is the material tag inside the dust bag ? Ca you post a pic?


----------



## vesna

TSquared2 said:


> So it's all good right?
> Just can't believe it! My patience and persistence has paid off



yes, it all authentic,  all relevant photos are posted and everything looks perfect...this was so highly faked bag, that I learned over the years what to look for and this one IS authentic


----------



## vesna

brandsbabe said:


> Item: YSL Muse Bag Small
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: frostymama
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/111088-cny-fast-deal-brand-new-ysl-muse-ii-small-size-s-1200-only.html
> Comments:  Pictures attached were taken by seller.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!



please ask for photos of:

zipper pulls
zipper head underside (with logo)
back of leather tag
paper tag with serial number on it
inner material content tag from dustbag


----------



## tinyturtle

Item:  YSL Muse
Listing Number:  261172103173
Seller: timothyg123
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...ahWW03CFWTUkZgN5Nf6w0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:  i just won yhis item on ebay.  can you please help authenticate it?  thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> Item:  YSL Muse
> Listing Number:  261172103173
> Seller: timothyg123
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...ahWW03CFWTUkZgN5Nf6w0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:  i just won yhis item on ebay.  can you please help authenticate it?  thanks in advance.



Hi, two issues are here problematic:

1. we do not have a policy to authenticate items the buyer won  before paying, that is not fair to the seller or other bidders,  many of us are sellers and that is not a fair treatment, you should authenticate BEFORE you place your first bid, no matter how tight the time frame is

2. photos are so blurry that no detail can be seen well at all, in order to authenticate we need an entire set of clear closeup photos:

- front of the bag with the lock to see Yves Saint Laurent signature below it
- zipper pulls close-up, clear photo
- zipper head underside with the logo
- inner leather tab front and back with serial number
- lock on the side where the YSL logo is
lock on the side where the key opening is
-the key/keys

So far what I have seen has some indications that it is a fake, but I can not confirm because photos are blurry and dark, like made with the phone...ebay offers a chance to upload high resolution photos for free, 12 of them and the seller should use that option to show the bag properly


----------



## vesna

dangdang said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this clutch for me. I just got it as a gift and I would like to make sure it's authentic. Thanks a lot!
> 
> *Item:* YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> *Comments:* The main thing that I'm confused is the tag. From my other YSL clutches, they all say "YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR", but this one is "YSL SAC  CLUTCH". Please advise. Thanks!



burgundy has burgundy satin

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312551

satin matching lining

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446192279

however this fire red like yours, but *small* clutch here has the black lining

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-belle-de-jour-small-clutch/3171581

what is your size?


----------



## TSquared2

vesna said:


> yes, it all authentic,  all relevant photos are posted and everything looks perfect...this was so highly faked bag, that I learned over the years what to look for and this one IS authentic



Thanks so much vesna!!! This has totally made my day


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this YSL downtown sac  

Item: RARE NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large DOWNTOWN Bag in Silver
Listing Number: 180998443623
Seller: fashionstalker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180998443623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this YSL downtown sac
> 
> Item: RARE NWT YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large DOWNTOWN Bag in Silver
> Listing Number: 180998443623
> Seller: fashionstalker
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180998443623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!



the first photo is a stock photo, the rest are of the bag itself but for authenticating we need clear photos of zipper pulls and  back of the inner leather tag with the  serial number...also ask the seller to show you photos of handles....YSL  metallic is rubbing off after a bit of use, like Y-tote, Y-mail tote...make sure it does not look worn - that is really ugly on metallics....seller does not have a great reputation for describing honestly


----------



## vesna

dangdang said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this clutch for me. I just got it as a gift and I would like to make sure it's authentic. Thanks a lot!
> 
> *Item:* YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> *Comments:* The main thing that I'm confused is the tag. From my other YSL clutches, they all say "YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR", but this one is "YSL SAC  CLUTCH". Please advise. Thanks!



WAIT...did not even notice that papers DO NOT BELONG TO THIS CLUTCH !!!  ALERT...all of it is fishy to me


----------



## bagaholic29

vesna said:


> the first photo is a stock photo, the rest are of the bag itself but for authenticating we need clear photos of zipper pulls and  back of the inner leather tag with the  serial number...also ask the seller to show you photos of handles....YSL  metallic is rubbing off after a bit of use, like Y-tote, Y-mail tote...make sure it does not look worn - that is really ugly on metallics....seller does not have a great reputation for describing honestly



Thanks Vesna, will ask. How about this black downtown? 

Item: New AUTHENTIC YSL Croc Embossed Black Patent Leather Downtown Tote 257431
Listing Number: 170993492219
Seller: chic_thrift
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTHENT...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d001a0fb

thanks again!


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Thanks Vesna, will ask. How about this black downtown?
> 
> Item: New AUTHENTIC YSL Croc Embossed Black Patent Leather Downtown Tote 257431
> Listing Number: 170993492219
> Seller: chic_thrift
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTHENT...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d001a0fb
> 
> thanks again!



this one looks authentic to me... YSL patent is timeless in terms of durability, forever looks new


----------



## dangdang

vesna said:


> as all BDJ clutches this is also a tough one, now all the papers are in order, spelling etc..but the name is different as you pointed than mine as well, it can change from year to year but I have 2012 with YSL SAC SAC DE JOUR
> 
> dust bag is the one I do not like as well, also satin should be matching in colour with the clutch
> 
> what is the material tag inside the dust bag ? Ca you post a pic?



I don't see a material tag inside the dust bag... does it mean it is fake?


----------



## dangdang

vesna said:


> burgundy has burgundy satin
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312551
> 
> satin matching lining
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446192279
> 
> however this fire red like yours, but *small* clutch here has the black lining
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-belle-de-jour-small-clutch/3171581
> 
> what is your size?




It is the large size


----------



## dangdang

vesna said:


> WAIT...did not even notice that papers DO NOT BELONG TO THIS CLUTCH !!!  ALERT...all of it is fishy to me



Do you mean all papers do not belong to the clutch? So this is probably fake?


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi can someone help authenticate.  Thank you!

Item:  Sac Chyc
Listing number: 121070095468
Seller: sohocellar
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c30570c6c


----------



## vesna

dangdang said:


> I don't see a material tag inside the dust bag... does it mean it is fake?



it does

but try looking in between black satin and white, should be stitched where the two materials are stitched together ...the absence of tag  is the bad sign, and non-satiny look of the outside, somehow the bag does not look OK  or it is the light...I do not know really....being burned by a mirror fake myself, I decided to buy one from SAKS, I gave up on online BDJ clutch search....however I know now what to look for, that is why I am asking you so many questions


----------



## vesna

dangdang said:


> Do you mean all papers do not belong to the clutch? So this is probably fake?



they do not, serial number is different completely...the papers are not from this clutch at all


----------



## vesna

munkeebag81 said:


> Hi can someone help authenticate.  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Sac Chyc
> Listing number: 121070095468
> Seller: sohocellar
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yves-Sa...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c30570c6c



looks good but please ask the seller for the interior photos and if there is a leather tag with serial number


----------



## brandsbabe

brandsbabe said:


> item: Ysl muse bag small
> listing number: N/a
> seller: Frostymama
> link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/111088-cny-fast-deal-brand-new-ysl-muse-ii-small-size-s-1200-only.html
> comments:  Pictures attached were taken by seller.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!





vesna said:


> please ask for photos of:
> 
> Zipper pulls
> zipper head underside (with logo)
> back of leather tag
> paper tag with serial number on it
> inner material content tag from dustbag




*thank you!!!!*


----------



## munkeebag81

vesna said:


> looks good but please ask the seller for the interior photos and if there is a leather tag with serial number


Thanks you!!!


----------



## dorkymommy

hello! newbie in this thread planning to buy this YSL shoulder bag (it would be my first ysl bag) pls check if this is authentic these are the only pictures provided by the seller, thank u in advance.

name: YSL shoulder bag. (dont know the model name)
seller: facebook private listing under bagduos
no serial tag or date code


----------



## jun3machina

hi there, can anyone help me with a cabas chyc?? i think the color is tobacco. it has no tags or dustbag. I am waiting on the serial number, controlo cards and zipperhead pictures from the seller. here are the pictures I have so far. thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## jun3machina

the only info i can find on the two textured leather was this...http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/53090?qxjkl=tsid:38929|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## jojothee

Hello! Please authenticate if possible:
YSL NEO REVERSIBLE BEIGE/PINK TOTE HAND BAG
seller:  eurochyc
listing #:  111015384752
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111015384752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jun3machina

additional pictures:


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi please help authenticate this before I pay! TIA! 

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Lambskin Medium Easy Sac 
Item number: 251232592392
Seller: hiazin
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Black-Pebbled-Lambskin-Medium-Easy-Y-Sac-Rive-Gauche-/251232592392?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=251232592392&nma=true&si=BdjIw7OqjLK7aQgEt85x6DDrD5U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vesna

brandsbabe said:


> *thank you!!!!*



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

dorkymommy said:


> hello! newbie in this thread planning to buy this YSL shoulder bag (it would be my first ysl bag) pls check if this is authentic these are the only pictures provided by the seller, thank u in advance.
> 
> name: YSL shoulder bag. (dont know the model name)
> seller: facebook private listing under bagduos
> no serial tag or date code



this is supposed to be EASY bag, but this one has everything very vintage, strange, I have never seen tags like these, so I would not be able to comment, sorry


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> hi there, can anyone help me with a cabas chyc?? i think the color is tobacco. it has no tags or dustbag. I am waiting on the serial number, controlo cards and zipperhead pictures from the seller. here are the pictures I have so far. thanks so much in advance!!





jun3machina said:


> the only info i can find on the two textured leather was this...http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/53090?qxjkl=tsid:38929|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ



there are some red flags here, I would not even ask further, I think this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> additional pictures:



this is as I suspected a FAKE bag, fake hardware, tag  and papers, sorry


----------



## vesna

jojothee said:


> Hello! Please authenticate if possible:
> YSL NEO REVERSIBLE BEIGE/PINK TOTE HAND BAG
> seller:  eurochyc
> listing #:  111015384752
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111015384752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



looks good


----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Hi please help authenticate this before I pay! TIA!
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Lambskin Medium Easy Sac
> Item number: 251232592392
> Seller: hiazin
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Black-Pebbled-Lambskin-Medium-Easy-Y-Sac-Rive-Gauche-/251232592392?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=251232592392&nma=true&si=BdjIw7OqjLK7aQgEt85x6DDrD5U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



hi, this is against our policy to authenticate after you bought and before paying, this is not fair towards the seller, and would look very bad on our side

however, I would give you my comment, but there are not enough photos for that, we need clear photo of zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo, inner leather tag clear front and back with serial number, as well as paper with serial number


----------



## brandsbabe

vesna said:


> looks good to me



HUGE BIG THANK YOU *VESNA*!!!


----------



## jun3machina

thanks vesna!


----------



## pixiedixie

vesna said:


> hi, this is against our policy to authenticate after you bought and before paying, this is not fair towards the seller, and would look very bad on our side
> 
> however, I would give you my comment, but there are not enough photos for that, we need clear photo of zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo, inner leather tag clear front and back with serial number, as well as paper with serial number



Sorry I didn't know that was against your policy, but the seller sent me additional pictures, would you mind helping me look at it? thanks!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello lovely authenticators. Would u mind looking at this. Pls help TIA

Item: i dont have any idea the exact sorry
Seller: mean_leng
Item no. 251233772994
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251233772994?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648
Comments: is it true that its rare just like the seller told me. would u have any idea how much would this costs?

Thank u very much.


----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Sorry I didn't know that was against your policy, but the seller sent me additional pictures, would you mind helping me look at it? thanks!



authentic bag for sure, it is just in a horrible state, leather and interior, I am not sure how can this pebbled leather get revived and refreshed to look newer...however, authentic it is


----------



## Ceeyahd

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Nadja
Seller: lvtb
Item no.: 170991855972
Link: item.mobile web.eBay.com/view item?itemId=170991855972&index=BIDDING&mid=63630231502#

Please authenticate ... I realize it is last hours to end and link was/difficult as I pulled link from my phone. As always thank you for your time and energy in all that you give of yourself here. I asked for detail in condition of bag and requested any details in flaws and damages. This bag would be a gift, not for me. If you notice damage I missed please state that opinion.

Thank you.


----------



## Belladiva79

Please authenticate.

Item number 281068100942
Seller heavenandhaven
Ysl Black cabas leather tote bag
http://******/15Qb1H7

Thanks so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Item: Pink Patent Belle du Jour 
Seller: eyefindbrands (Bonanza)
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-Pink/104190427

Comments: The stitching on the inside pocket looks off to me? The other item that the seller has for sale is also a fake...just wanted to make sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## pixiedixie

vesna said:


> authentic bag for sure, it is just in a horrible state, leather and interior, I am not sure how can this pebbled leather get revived and refreshed to look newer...however, authentic it is



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jacer

Could someone please authentic this bag for me!

Item: AUTH VINTAGE Yves SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG /PURSE USED MADE IN ITALY

Listing Number: 181090580359

Seller:  tonyjoseph0422 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090580359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments:  Thanks so much!


----------



## mango99au

vesna said:


> never sure about this clutch type, I was burned with mirror- copy looking exactly like the real one from photos. Please ask for  photos we need for this clutch: inner serial number inside the satin  pocket, paper tag with serial number, dust bag photo, material content of dust bag inside of it, and very important - rectangle paper tag with oval corners turned to french writing side. Cheers, V





Thank you very much, such a great help, i love the clutch so much, seem so many of my friends carrying it. i think i better buy it in the shops, more trustworthy


----------



## jav821

Hi, Can someone please authenticate this?

Item: AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT EASY PEBBLED LEATHER BLACK BAG PURSE TOTE
Seller: vegasdjl
Item no.: 160982756513
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257b51eca1

and

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Medium BLACK bag
Seller: tnguyen124
Item no.: 121073612197
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...197?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c308cb5a5

Thank you in advance


----------



## tinyturtle

hi vesna, the time frame was tight, but i will keep your point in mind about authenticating before the bidding ends in the future.  thank you for helping to authenticate.  the seller was able to provide more pictures of your request, and she states that she cannot get it any clearer than these.

she doesn't have the keys anymore, and says that the patch on the inside is faded from normal wear.

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7

here is the link to the original auction and pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...ahWW03CFWTUkZgN5Nf6w0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

what do you think?  thanks again.





vesna said:


> Hi, two issues are here problematic:
> 
> 1. we do not have a policy to authenticate items the buyer won  before paying, that is not fair to the seller or other bidders,  many of us are sellers and that is not a fair treatment, you should authenticate BEFORE you place your first bid, no matter how tight the time frame is
> 
> 2. photos are so blurry that no detail can be seen well at all, in order to authenticate we need an entire set of clear closeup photos:
> 
> - front of the bag with the lock to see Yves Saint Laurent signature below it
> - zipper pulls close-up, clear photo
> - zipper head underside with the logo
> - inner leather tab front and back with serial number
> - lock on the side where the YSL logo is
> lock on the side where the key opening is
> -the key/keys
> 
> So far what I have seen has some indications that it is a fake, but I can not confirm because photos are blurry and dark, like made with the phone...ebay offers a chance to upload high resolution photos for free, 12 of them and the seller should use that option to show the bag properly


----------



## oOo_Kay

Item:YSL Bo Cabas Chyc Python Lining
Listing Number:221194702237
Seller:redlude00
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221194702237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate, TIA


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> hi vesna, the time frame was tight, but i will keep your point in mind about authenticating before the bidding ends in the future.  thank you for helping to authenticate.  the seller was able to provide more pictures of your request, and she states that she cannot get it any clearer than these.
> 
> she doesn't have the keys anymore, and says that the patch on the inside is faded from normal wear.
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7
> 
> here is the link to the original auction and pictures.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Ha...ahWW03CFWTUkZgN5Nf6w0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> what do you think?  thanks again.



it could be real, but old and soft so that all the features look off, however many look good...I am not sure really

we need

 zipper head underside with the logo
- inner leather tab  back with serial number


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Nadja
> Seller: lvtb
> Item no.: 170991855972
> Link: item.mobile web.eBay.com/view item?itemId=170991855972&index=BIDDING&mid=63630231502#
> 
> Please authenticate ... I realize it is last hours to end and link was/difficult as I pulled link from my phone. As always thank you for your time and energy in all that you give of yourself here. I asked for detail in condition of bag and requested any details in flaws and damages. This bag would be a gift, not for me. If you notice damage I missed please state that opinion.
> 
> Thank you.



h, the link is not working and I can not figure out how to find the auction, sorry


----------



## vesna

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. Would u mind looking at this. Pls help TIA
> 
> Item: i dont have any idea the exact sorry
> Seller: mean_leng
> Item no. 251233772994
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251233772994?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648
> Comments: is it true that its rare just like the seller told me. would u have any idea how much would this costs?
> 
> Thank u very much.




I have no idea, sorry


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Nadja
> Seller: lvtb
> Item no.: 170991855972
> Link: item.mobile web.eBay.com/view item?itemId=170991855972&index=BIDDING&mid=63630231502#
> 
> Please authenticate ... I realize it is last hours to end and link was/difficult as I pulled link from my phone. As always thank you for your time and energy in all that you give of yourself here. I asked for detail in condition of bag and requested any details in flaws and damages. This bag would be a gift, not for me. If you notice damage I missed please state that opinion.
> 
> Thank you.



found it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

authentic, Tom Ford's YSL bag, lovely, but too low bid for the value indeed, did not reach reserve...hope she will re-list it


----------



## vesna

Belladiva79 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item number 281068100942
> Seller heavenandhaven
> Ysl Black cabas leather tote bag
> http://******/15Qb1H7
> 
> Thanks so much!



looks good although we need more photos, like zipper head underside with  the logo and back of inner leather tag...the auction ended, sorry


----------



## vesna

ThisVNchick said:


> Item: Pink Patent Belle du Jour
> Seller: eyefindbrands (Bonanza)
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-Pink/104190427
> 
> Comments: The stitching on the inside pocket looks off to me? The other item that the seller has for sale is also a fake...just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thanks!



I would not know on the basis of photos, it does have some "red flags",   we need dust bag and paperwork to confirm


----------



## iwasborn2shop

vesna said:


> I have no idea, sorry



Oh..no prob its ok. Thank you for your time looking at it.


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Could someone please authentic this bag for me!
> 
> Item: AUTH VINTAGE Yves SAINT LAURENT HANDBAG /PURSE USED MADE IN ITALY
> 
> Listing Number: 181090580359
> 
> Seller:  tonyjoseph0422
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090580359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments:  Thanks so much!



this is authentic mini downtown


----------



## vesna

jav821 said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT EASY PEBBLED LEATHER BLACK BAG PURSE TOTE
> Seller: vegasdjl
> Item no.: 160982756513
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257b51eca1
> 
> and
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Medium BLACK bag
> Seller: tnguyen124
> Item no.: 121073612197
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...197?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c308cb5a5
> 
> Thank you in advance



I think both are authentic


----------



## vesna

oOo_Kay said:


> Item:YSL Bo Cabas Chyc Python Lining
> Listing Number:221194702237
> Seller:redlude00
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221194702237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please authenticate, TIA



looks ok to me, but it would be great to see underside of zipper head (driver) with the logo, just to be sure


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> this is authentic mini downtown



Thank you!


----------



## ndaleylaw

Hi,

I bought this bag at a local consignment store.  It's preowned and in good condition BUT has no cards and no dustbag.  I have 2 days to return it but I want it if it's real so please help me authenticate it:

http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/avitech19406/library/

Thank you.

Noreen


----------



## tinyturtle

thank you, vesna.  the seller has done her best with the pictures, so i went ahead and paid.  would it be ok if i posted clearer images for you with my own camera once i receive the bag?



vesna said:


> it could be real, but old and soft so that all the features look off, however many look good...I am not sure really
> 
> we need
> 
> zipper head underside with the logo
> - inner leather tab  back with serial number


----------



## vesna

ndaleylaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this bag at a local consignment store.  It's preowned and in good condition BUT has no cards and no dustbag.  I have 2 days to return it but I want it if it's real so please help me authenticate it:
> 
> http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/avitech19406/library/
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Noreen



dear Noreen, welcome to the forum 

please post another photo of the back of the leather tag with serial number so that I see font better


----------



## ndaleylaw

vesna said:


> dear Noreen, welcome to the forum
> 
> please post another photo of the back of the leather tag with serial number so that I see font better


Thank you, I look forward to spending time here!  Here is the pic with more clarification on the tag.

http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/avitech19406/photo_zps18a713a7.jpg

Noreen


----------



## tslsusi

Hi could use your help on this ysl muse
Item id:27116313126
Seller: ckssss
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271163131260
Just a little worried as the handles look worn no?


----------



## Greta_V

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT black 39 Leather TRIBTOO Platform Boots NIB Authentic $1195!
Listing Number: 400424794934
Seller: waskd1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...94934?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d3b2d7b36
Comments: Please, ladies, help me authenticate these! I will highly appreciate it! Thank you :buttercup:


----------



## ELLASHINE

plz help me to authenticate this YSL Mombasa black leather/suede studs bag?


----------



## oOo_Kay

Thank You!



vesna said:


> looks ok to me, but it would be great to see underside of zipper head (driver) with the logo, just to be sure


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help me with this Muse II, my guts tell me it's fake, but need second opinion. TIA!!


----------



## dyyong

more pictures....


----------



## jko

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse
Listing Number:120949252416
Seller:salessupportdayton
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949252416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Commentslease is this authenthic


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> Hi, please help me with this Muse II, my guts tell me it's fake, but need second opinion. TIA!!



seller issued refund.


----------



## _lili_

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Red Tribute Shoes
Listing Number: 281069806674
Seller: r40seb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...06674?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417110e452
These are actually tribtoos (not tributes), seller cannot send more photos, the insole has stitching all the way around. Thanks.


----------



## _lili_

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals
Listing Number: 281069821402
Seller: r40seb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...21402?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4171111dda
Another by the same seller. The insole has stitching all the way around.


----------



## ndaleylaw

_lili_ said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals
> Listing Number: 281069821402
> Seller: r40seb
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...21402?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4171111dda
> Another by the same seller. The insole has stitching all the way around.


I am really not an expert on designer items by any stretch, but I have several YSL shoes and these look fake to me.  The items are also inconsistent with the seller's past history. I may be wrong and hopefully an expert will give you a more detailed opinion.


----------



## _lili_

ndaleylaw said:


> I am really not an expert on designer items by any stretch, but I have several YSL shoes and these look fake to me.  The items are also inconsistent with the seller's past history. I may be wrong and hopefully an expert will give you a more detailed opinion.



Thanks. I felt the same so wasn't planning on getting these. Was just hoping an expert could confirm.


----------



## jko

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse
Listing Number:120949252416
Seller:salessupportdayton
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949252416...84.m1423.l2649
Comments- please is this authentic? than you.


----------



## jun3machina

fake, yes?
ysl rive gauche in bronze
ebay item: 271165674737
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271165674737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## ndaleylaw

ndaleylaw said:


> I am really not an expert on designer items by any stretch, but I have several YSL shoes and these look fake to me.  The items are also inconsistent with the seller's past history. I may be wrong and hopefully an expert will give you a more detailed opinion.


I think I was wrong in my initial assessment.  YSL seems to have a lot of disparity in the insole logo.  I was on Neiman Marcus's site and saw that the ysl shoes had very different insole logos.  Also I saw the red pair as an illustration of a pair of YSL's that were the subject of a lawsuit initiated by Louboutin in an effort to protect the red sole--the shoes in the press release look identical to the ones in the ebay listing.


----------



## annicho

Hi,

Can you please authenticate the this bag?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium
Listing Number: 151005674193
Seller: me_jemet
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2328a3bad1

Thanks!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help me with this vintage baby?

Name: YSL khaki stripe purse / long strap bag
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/125124383/ysl-khaki-stripe-purse-long-strap-bag?ref=br_feed_15


----------



## Melasonde

item: Authentic YSL polka dots fabric bag. Leather trim
seller: plutogirl21
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/511aaff9d16c8b139f012e7a


I don't have a lot of experience with fake vs authentic YSL, so wondering if this is authentic.  Most of the YSL pieces I have seen are a lot more expensive, so the price is throwing me off.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jun3machina

ysl silver downtown
let me know if you need any additional pictures


----------



## jun3machina

more: 




















[/IMG]


----------



## jun3machina

i forgot to add that this has an identical front and back...in regards to the pocket. it doesn't have a smooth 'backside' but rather the same pocket front and back


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> sorry , those two photos are still missing, I do not know why she keeps sending you irrelevant photos ? Just the content tag inside the dust bag ?



Hi, Vesna. Just received this purse. Here are additional pictures. Hopefully it would help. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> Hi, Vesna. Just received this purse. Here are additional pictures. Hopefully it would help. Thanks.



everything looks good to me 

how is the purse? Nice,  not strong cobblers smell?


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> everything looks good to me
> 
> how is the purse? Nice,  not strong cobblers smell?



I have not smelled the purse yet! lol.....but its in excellent condition..and the seller actually sent it by Fedex instead of USPS...so I would assume the purse is authentic!


----------



## vesna

ndaleylaw said:


> Thank you, I look forward to spending time here!  Here is the pic with more clarification on the tag.
> 
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/avitech19406/photo_zps18a713a7.jpg
> 
> Noreen



I am not sure that this is authentic, something is seriously off


----------



## vesna

BabieFat said:


> I have not smelled the purse yet! lol.....but its in excellent condition..and the seller actually sent it by Fedex instead of USPS...so I would assume the purse is authentic!



great news , enjoy


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> fake, yes?
> ysl rive gauche in bronze
> ebay item: 271165674737
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271165674737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I think so too


----------



## jun3machina

thank you for your time and expertise! i need to do a similar signature for the MJ thread. 
how about the downtown?? would you be able to decifer what season it's from and what size based on the serial number or would i need the paperwork for that? im curious what type of leather it might be. TIA


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> Hi could use your help on this ysl muse
> Item id:27116313126
> Seller: ckssss
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271163131260
> Just a little worried as the handles look worn no?



looks pretty old, but what worries me is the hardware, something is not right...if we could see the lock on both sides, and underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) I would have a better idea


----------



## vesna

ELLASHINE said:


> plz help me to authenticate this YSL Mombasa black leather/suede studs bag?



I am sorry, I have never seen a mombasa like this one , both style and tags


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





jun3machina said:


> i forgot to add that this has an identical front and back...in regards to the pocket. it doesn't have a smooth 'backside' but rather the same pocket front and back



dear Jun, here is the thing, I do not know about this bag...tag front is OK, but back font is super strange, all my bags from variety of eras, have the same font, different than this one........zipper head is from old YSL bags an authentic lampo, but zipper pulls are strange, leather seems OK, but that is hard to tell from photos...I do not know, I would not go for this one...the year can not be seen from serial number (left number shows model and right one the leather) - you need paper tag for year, it should have it


----------



## vesna

annicho said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the this bag?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium
> Listing Number: 151005674193
> Seller: me_jemet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2328a3bad1
> 
> Thanks!



I think this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

jko said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse
> Listing Number:120949252416
> Seller:salessupportdayton
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949252416...84.m1423.l2649
> Comments- please is this authentic? than you.



sorry it ended, I think it is authentic, this was working link (I could not access the one from the post)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vesna

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help me with this vintage baby?
> 
> Name: YSL khaki stripe purse / long strap bag
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/125124383/ysl-khaki-stripe-purse-long-strap-bag?ref=br_feed_15



sorry, I would not know


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> dear Jun, here is the thing, I do not know about this bag...tag front is OK, but back font is super strange, all my bags from variety of eras, have the same font, different than this one........zipper head is from old YSL bags an authentic lampo, but zipper pulls are strange, leather seems OK, but that is hard to tell from photos...I do not know, I would not go for this one...the year can not be seen from serial number (left number shows model and right one the leather) - you need paper tag for year, it should have it


i bought it and received it today...is there anything else i can photograph better for you to get a more definite yay or nay? the leather is soft and supple and feels high quality. the interior is a mix of satin and suede. it smells nice like my muse 2 and all the stitching is done very well. I have been looking at silver downtowns from legit sellers on ebay all afternoon and they all seem to have similar details. nothing has stood out so far.... please let me know if i can photograph anything better for you


----------



## vesna

Melasonde said:


> item: Authentic YSL polka dots fabric bag. Leather trim
> seller: plutogirl21
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/511aaff9d16c8b139f012e7a
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with fake vs authentic YSL, so wondering if this is authentic.  Most of the YSL pieces I have seen are a lot more expensive, so the price is throwing me off.
> Thanks in advance.



sorry,I do not know this tote and there are no indicators for authenticity..perhaps more clear photo of signature ?


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> i bought it and received it today...is there anything else i can photograph better for you to get a more definite yay or nay? the leather is soft and supple and feels high quality. the interior is a mix of satin and suede. it smells nice like my muse 2 and all the stitching is done very well. I have been looking at silver downtowns from legit sellers on ebay all afternoon and they all seem to have similar details. nothing has stood out so far.... please let me know if i can photograph anything better for you



then the details pertain to the silver downtown only...inner leather tag looks good, it is just that all hardware I have from YSL is having orginally a nice patina, but perhaps for silver bag they made clearly polished zipper pulls....honestly, details you mentioned when inspecting the bag are the ones to look for - stitching, quality is obvious indicator, leather tag front is the real one, the font confused me, but it could be older than what I have (Lampo zippers were in older bags), the zipper head is fine too, I was just confused with differences but that does not mean it i a fake . I had a situation like this with my red Mombasa from Tom Ford's period, and realized that older bags were not consistent always in details. This might be the case with older generation of Pilati's bags too.


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> then the details pertain to the silver downtown only...inner leather tag looks good, it is just that all hardware I have from YSL is having orginally a nice patina, but perhaps for silver bag they made clearly polished zipper pulls....honestly, details you mentioned when inspecting the bag are the ones to look for - stitching, quality is obvious indicator, leather tag front is the real one, the font confused me, but it could be older than what I have (Lampo zippers were in older bags), the zipper head is fine too, I was just confused with differences but that does not mean it i a fake . I had a situation like this with my red Mombasa from Tom Ford's period, and realized that older bags were not consistent always in details. This might be the case with older generation of Pilati's bags too.


it seems there are quite a few variations with the downtowns too. i found this silver one with an identical tag: http://www.coutureusa.com/p-9722-yv...r-metallic-leather-downtown-tote-handbag.aspx

...i see what you're saying about the font though, from looking at a bunch on yoogis and fashionphile...the font matches the larger DT's on those sites...and the font is different it seems on the smaller ones...i think maybe this was one of the earlier downtowns...seems they cut the pockets down to one on later models. i appreciate your help!!!


----------



## ru79

Item: Blue YSL Mini Cabas ChYC
Listing Number: 121076438948
Seller: duangjai_2102
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Chyc-Mini-in-Cobalt-Blue-/121076438948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c30b7d7a4
Comments: Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this mini cabas? Thank you!


----------



## BabieFat

vesna said:


> great news , enjoy



Thank you for all your hard work, love.


----------



## ndaleylaw

vesna said:


> I am not sure that this is authentic, something is seriously off


Thank you!!!


----------



## Greta_V

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT black 39 Leather TRIBTOO Platform Boots NIB Authentic $1195!
Listing Number: 400424794934
Seller: waskd1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400424794934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please, ladies, help me authenticate these! I will highly appreciate it! Thank you


----------



## vesna

dyyong said:


> more pictures....





dyyong said:


> seller issued refund.





ru79 said:


> Item: Blue YSL Mini Cabas ChYC
> Listing Number: 121076438948
> Seller: duangjai_2102
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Chyc-Mini-in-Cobalt-Blue-/121076438948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c30b7d7a4
> Comments: Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this mini cabas? Thank you!



looks authentic  to me


----------



## gs0612

hi, could you help me for this bag, please? thanks so much.

YSL Cabas Bag Gold Hardware Medium Size Chocolate Antique Brown Used
buy_the_catwalk
130863037124
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e780b7ac4


----------



## bellabags23

Hi please help authenticate
Yves Saint Laurent Roady
seller: lasheaplace
151004193952 Item number:

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-St-Lau...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23288d24a0

Thank you so much


----------



## jun3machina

ysl wallet bell du jour
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Wallet-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

can you specify what additional pictures i would need? thank you


----------



## Greta_V

Greta_V said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT black 39 Leather TRIBTOO Platform Boots NIB Authentic $1195!
> Listing Number: 400424794934
> Seller: waskd1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400424794934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please, ladies, help me authenticate these! I will highly appreciate it! Thank you



Anyone? Please! I've never owned YSL and have no idea how they are supposed to look, but I really like those boots...


----------



## tslsusi

vesna said:


> looks pretty old, but what worries me is the hardware, something is not right...if we could see the lock on both sides, and underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) I would have a better idea


I asked her for other photos and the lock but she sent me these.


----------



## jun3machina

jun3machina said:


> ysl wallet bell du jour
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Wallet-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> can you specify what additional pictures i would need? thank you


additional pictures


----------



## alb.ny2011

Can someone authenticate these for me please?

Item: NIB~Authentic~YSL~Spring 2012~Tribtoo Kid Rete~Nero/Argento~Size 40.5~$795

Listing Number: 181092739460

Seller: fashionfairy*godmother 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181092739460&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: Pictures available on the listing page

**also, I've never owned a pair of Tribtoo's or for that matter ysl so i'm not sure about the sitzing of this shoe especially with the material... My insole is somewhere around 10.5- 10.62

Thanks


----------



## daab

Dear Experts, kindly help me authenticate these bags. 

1) 
Item: *** Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chyc Clutch ** F/W2012 Black ***
Listing Number: 321082627150
Seller: chuket-loves-bbags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321082627150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2) 
Item: YSL Chyc clutch NWT
Listing Number: 181093156254
Seller: fvilla_2 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181093156254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Its the same bag but look so different. Please help. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help me for this bag, please? thanks so much.
> 
> YSL Cabas Bag Gold Hardware Medium Size Chocolate Antique Brown Used
> buy_the_catwalk
> 130863037124
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e780b7ac4



Hi, we would need few good close-up  photos:

- front and back of inner leather tag
- zipper pulls
- zipper head (the driver of the zipper) with the logo
- paper with serial number
- if there is a rectangular paper with rounded corners, turned to french writing


----------



## vesna

Greta_V said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT black 39 Leather TRIBTOO Platform Boots NIB Authentic $1195!
> Listing Number: 400424794934
> Seller: waskd1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400424794934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please, ladies, help me authenticate these! I will highly appreciate it! Thank you



I am so sorry that we do not have anyone to authenticate shoes, on occasion Dallas appears when she sees and comments...I would suggest to try "glass slipper" forum


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi please help authenticate
> Yves Saint Laurent Roady
> seller: lasheaplace
> 151004193952 Item number:
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-St-Lau...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23288d24a0
> 
> Thank you so much



dear bella, this bag looks good, just please ask  the seller to send better photo of inner leather tag front and make one of the back of the tag with serial number, any paperwork or dust bag ?


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> ysl wallet bell du jour
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Wallet-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> can you specify what additional pictures i would need? thank you





jun3machina said:


> additional pictures



looks good to me june ... but I would not trust it 100% --  if we could see inner serial number inside the pocket and rounded corners paper tag turned to French that would be great


----------



## vesna

alb.ny2011 said:


> Can someone authenticate these for me please?
> 
> Item: NIB~Authentic~YSL~Spring 2012~Tribtoo Kid Rete~Nero/Argento~Size 40.5~$795
> 
> Listing Number: 181092739460
> 
> Seller: fashionfairy*godmother
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181092739460&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Pictures available on the listing page
> 
> **also, I've never owned a pair of Tribtoo's or for that matter ysl so i'm not sure about the sitzing of this shoe especially with the material... My insole is somewhere around 10.5- 10.62
> 
> Thanks



I am so sorry, sometimes  Dallas appears, then when she sees posting about shoes and comments...in the meantime I would suggest to try "glass slipper" forum


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> I asked her for other photos and the lock but she sent me these.



sorry, I really do not see logo on zipper pull well, I can not comment unless she provides better photos


----------



## vesna

daab said:


> Dear Experts, kindly help me authenticate these bags.
> 
> 1)
> Item: *** Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chyc Clutch ** F/W2012 Black ***
> Listing Number: 321082627150
> Seller: chuket-loves-bbags
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321082627150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2)
> Item: YSL Chyc clutch NWT
> Listing Number: 181093156254
> Seller: fvilla_2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181093156254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Its the same bag but look so different. Please help. Thanks in advance!!!



1) looks authentic - if the seller could turn the rounded corners paper tag to french writing side, that would be perfect

2) we need a lot here - inner serial number - inside the pocket, clear photo of paper tags, the one with serial number, two small attached to each other square tags and rounded corners rectangular paper turned to french writing side


----------



## Greta_V

vesna said:


> I am so sorry that we do not have anyone to authenticate shoes, on occasion Dallas appears when she sees and comments...I would suggest to try "glass slipper" forum



Thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> looks good to me june ... but I would not trust it 100% --  if we could see inner serial number inside the pocket and rounded corners paper tag turned to French that would be great



awesome!! thank you! i'll take additional pictures when i receive it.


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> dear bella, this bag looks good, just please ask  the seller to send better photo of inner leather tag front and make one of the back of the tag with serial number, any paperwork or dust bag ?



Thank you so much *vesna*  I will request those pictures


----------



## daab

vesna said:


> 1) looks authentic - if the seller could turn the rounded corners paper tag to french writing side, that would be perfect
> 
> 2) we need a lot here - inner serial number - inside the pocket, clear photo of paper tags, the one with serial number, two small attached to each other square tags and rounded corners rectangular paper turned to french writing side






Thk u so much Vesna. For the 1st bag I just managed to get the image of the paper tag with rounded corners on French writing side. Hope it helps to provide more info on authenticity. 

As for The 2nd bag, seller didn't respond to me. Really appreciate your help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tslsusi

Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. I've never bought from fashionphile, seems there is mixed reviews on the purse forum about them.

Item: YSL Oversize Muse Bag
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Oversized-Muse-Black-NEW-36917
Comments: Says its new with paperwork. Would appreciate your input. Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vesna

daab said:


> View attachment 2099187
> 
> 
> Thk u so much Vesna. For the 1st bag I just managed to get the image of the paper tag with rounded corners on French writing side. Hope it helps to provide more info on authenticity.
> 
> As for The 2nd bag, seller didn't respond to me. Really appreciate your help!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



this looks good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> Please authenticate this YSL bag for me. I've never bought from fashionphile, seems there is mixed reviews on the purse forum about them.
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize Muse Bag
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Oversized-Muse-Black-NEW-36917
> Comments: Says its new with paperwork. Would appreciate your input. Thank you so much!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



100% authentic....Fashionphile is one of the reliable online boutique, good to authenticate in any case though


----------



## erst96405

Hey guys,
I bought these a couple years ago with a box, which I thought was original, that says "106 Tribute Sandals."  I am now trying to sell them, but when I look up "106 Tribute sandal" a completely different looking heel comes up.  I am not trying to scam anyone and I would be just as fooled if I found out these were fake.


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this bag please: 

Item: YSL DOWNTOWN mini metallic pewter golden -toned hard ware
Seller: eurochyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_518wt_1344
Item Number: 111025259464

Thanks!


----------



## clems3213

Hello,

I am french (so, sorry for my mistakes in english... )

I have bought today this Yves Saint Laurent vintage bag in a second-hand shop. 
It costed only 20, but I don't know if it's a counterfeit or not...

Have you ever seen this style ? Could you please help me ?


Thanks a lot and have a nice day !


fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/3518_10200429348152176_1984665651_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/23388_10200429349232203_690405216_n.jpg

(Dont' hesitate if you need more information or pictures  )


----------



## lilapot

Hi guys,

Hope youre all doing great! This listing is ending soon. I really hope anyone can help authenticate this bag. Thank youuuuuu 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Gold Metallic Large Flap Gold Messenger Bag 'YSL' Logo
Listing number:	330883275346
Seller: ncjwla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33088327534...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1903wt_922
Comments:


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag please:
> 
> Item: YSL DOWNTOWN mini metallic pewter golden -toned hard ware
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_518wt_1344
> Item Number: 111025259464
> 
> Thanks!



looks good, just note that it is MINI


----------



## vesna

clems3213 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am french (so, sorry for my mistakes in english... )
> 
> I have bought today this Yves Saint Laurent vintage bag in a second-hand shop.
> It costed only 20&#8364;, but I don't know if it's a counterfeit or not...
> 
> Have you ever seen this style ? Could you please help me ?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot and have a nice day !
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/3518_10200429348152176_1984665651_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/23388_10200429349232203_690405216_n.jpg
> 
> (Dont' hesitate if you need more information or pictures  )



Hi and welcome, do not worry, we are from all over the world 

working links to the photos are:

http://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/3518_10200429348152176_1984665651_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/23388_10200429349232203_690405216_n.jpg

but I am sorry I do not know this style, *I hope someone who has seen it will comment*


----------



## vesna

lilapot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope youre all doing great! This listing is ending soon. I really hope anyone can help authenticate this bag. Thank youuuuuu
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Gold Metallic Large Flap Gold Messenger Bag 'YSL' Logo
> Listing number:	330883275346
> Seller: ncjwla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33088327534...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1903wt_922
> Comments:



looks good - all the details checked, just one odd detail - the clasps on the top of the shoulder strap are not opening on any of my besace bags, how is this one open, I would like to know, I heard about another tPF-er opening thme, mine are like sealed ???


----------



## clems3213

vesna said:


> Hi and welcome, do not worry, we are from all over the world
> 
> working links to the photos are:
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/3518_10200429348152176_1984665651_n.jpg
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/23388_10200429349232203_690405216_n.jpg
> 
> but I am sorry I do not know this style, *I hope someone who has seen it will comment*


Thanks


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hello experts. pls authenticate this for me if u have time. thank u very much.
item name: muse large
item no.151008053508
seller:gayleganda
comments: seller's dimensions a bit confusing, she said its the large size? but the sizes posted here in tpf doesnt match her dimensions
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151008053508?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2661


----------



## bagaholic29

vesna said:


> looks good, just note that it is MINI



Hi Vesna, 

Oops, the mini is too small  

How about this large YSL Downtown? 

Item Name: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Downtown Tote Gunmetal metallic Grey Pewter
Seller: newtz10
Item Number:130860013128
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e77dd5648

Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Oops, the mini is too small
> 
> How about this large YSL Downtown?
> 
> Item Name: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Downtown Tote Gunmetal metallic Grey Pewter
> Seller: newtz10
> Item Number:130860013128
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e77dd5648
> 
> Thank you!!



looks good so far but we need the zipper pull (the large ones which close the top on the sides) as well as the bottom of that same zipper head (the driver of the zipper) to see the logo


----------



## bagaholic29

vesna said:


> looks good so far but we need the zipper pull (the large ones which close the top on the sides) as well as the bottom of that same zipper head (the driver of the zipper) to see the logo



Hi again vesna, 

Seller has replied and apparently she's a TPFer too  

Here are the photos she added. She said it's from a sample sale of YSL


----------



## vesna

iwasborn2shop said:


> hello experts. pls authenticate this for me if u have time. thank u very much.
> item name: muse large
> item no.151008053508
> seller:gayleganda
> comments: seller's dimensions a bit confusing, she said its the large size? but the sizes posted here in tpf doesnt match her dimensions
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151008053508?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2661



it is authentic and the measures are strange, just ask her to measure it properly


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hi again vesna,
> 
> Seller has replied and apparently she's a TPFer too
> 
> Here are the photos she added. She said it's from a sample sale of YSL



authentic


----------



## bagaholic29

vesna said:


> authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## tslsusi

vesna said:


> 100% authentic....Fashionphile is one of the reliable online boutique, good to authenticate in any case though


Thank you so much!


----------



## alice9378

Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Y Clutch in Red
Seller: diamond.dutchess
Item Number: 190806620874
Item link: www.ebay.com/itm/190806620874?redirect=mobile


----------



## alice9378

Can anyone help me to verified this before i make payment? Thank you.


----------



## alice9378

The original link
www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## daab

Dear Vesna, can you please be so kind to help to authenticate this?
Thks a lot!!! 
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent silver downtown large size TPF $1795 rare double pockets
Listing number: 310623371918
Seller: june2machin
Link: http://******/YfRBam


----------



## iwasborn2shop

vesna said:


> it is authentic and the measures are strange, just ask her to measure it properly



thank u vesna! godbless


----------



## iwasborn2shop

one more item pls? 
item name: downtown large
seller: bagforless212
link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...=ysl+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,3-7,47


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hello,

Please authenticate the follwing.

Item Description: Vtg 1960-70's~YSL~Yves Saint Laurent~Green Python Leather Evening Bag~MINT! NR!
Item listing number: 130866381405
Seller: megallie1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130866381405

As always... Thank you!

Also... When searching here to see of an item has been previously authenticated or requested for authentication... what is the best manner in which to perform  search, Thanks.


----------



## vesna

iwasborn2shop said:


> one more item pls?
> item name: downtown large
> seller: bagforless212
> link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...=ysl+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,3-7,47



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate the follwing.
> 
> Item Description: Vtg 1960-70's~YSL~Yves Saint Laurent~Green Python Leather Evening Bag~MINT! NR!
> Item listing number: 130866381405
> Seller: megallie1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130866381405
> 
> As always... Thank you!
> 
> Also... When searching here to see of an item has been previously authenticated or requested for authentication... what is the best manner in which to perform  search, Thanks.



hi, I believe this one is authentic on the basis of YSL details 

if you ask about ebay auction you can go to "search thread" and enter the number of the auction or the seller's name

For search:  it is also very useful to check the seller's name on main tPF forum page with search the entire forum for the name, on the bottom left of the page click on "posts" not '"threads" and although the seller might have 100% ebay feedback, other forums on tPF might identify other brand bags sold by the seller as fakes, so that would show you  a warning


----------



## alice9378

Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Y Clutch in Red
Seller: diamond.dutchess
Item Number: 190806620874
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-La...p2047675.l2557
Can anyone help me to verified this before i make payment? Thank you.


----------



## ceeli

do you mind taking a look at this one for me? its a private sale.. thanks!!


----------



## tinyturtle

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number:  281077545710
Seller: csosa331
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077545710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: please help authenticate this one?  the seller has decent feedback, but i think i've seen fakes of this color.  thanks in advance!


----------



## Nolia

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Red Leather ChYc Y Clutch Bag Wallet NWT
Listing Number: 251240497350
Seller: mediactive
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251240497350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: This seller seems to have sold authentic items (searching on TPF), this wallet is sheepskin is that why it looks so "wrinkly" compared to the calfskin version? Any idea what it's retail price was? Listing says $495, is that accurate? Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeawish2468

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas Chyc Bag
Listing Number: 111028884281
Seller: drpn21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...81?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d9d65339
Comments:

Seller says she purchased the bag from the Sloane Street boutique. Seems authentic in my eyes but I would love another opinion! Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

ceeli said:


> do you mind taking a look at this one for me? its a private sale.. thanks!!



could I see the underside of a zipper head with the logo ? Looks good so far


----------



## vesna

makeawish2468 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas Chyc Bag
> Listing Number: 111028884281
> Seller: drpn21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...81?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d9d65339
> Comments:
> 
> Seller says she purchased the bag from the Sloane Street boutique. Seems authentic in my eyes but I would love another opinion! Thanks in advance



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Red Leather ChYc Y Clutch Bag Wallet NWT
> Listing Number: 251240497350
> Seller: mediactive
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251240497350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: This seller seems to have sold authentic items (searching on TPF), this wallet is sheepskin is that why it looks so "wrinkly" compared to the calfskin version? Any idea what it's retail price was? Listing says $495, is that accurate? Thanks in advance!



looks good to me, I would not know about the price though


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number:  281077545710
> Seller: csosa331
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077545710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: please help authenticate this one?  the seller has decent feedback, but i think i've seen fakes of this color.  thanks in advance!



looks good so far but we would need more photos here : back of inner leather tag, underside of zipper head (driver) with the logo, zipper pulls, front of the bag to see imprint on the leather below the lock, and lock turned to the key hole side


----------



## FroFro

Item: YSL Black and gold tribute sandals
Listing Number: 271154923001
Seller: sienna_0
Link: eBay auction
Comments: I recently received this pair of YSL shoes after winning the eBay auction. I was surprised to find that they're made of leather and synthetic fabric (not suede) and that there's visible glue. I would be very grateful for your help !


----------



## jun3machina

iwasborn2shop said:


> one more item pls?
> item name: downtown large
> seller: bagforless212
> link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...=ysl+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,3-7,47


this seller stole my pictures and description:beware


----------



## iwasborn2shop

jun3machina said:


> this seller stole my pictures and description:beware



Omg! Really..? I almost bought it coz the price is sooo low. Thank god when i asked about it, she said its sold already.. i bet the buyer doesnt know.. tsk tsk.


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> hi, I believe this one is authentic on the basis of YSL details
> 
> if you ask about ebay auction you can go to "search thread" and enter the number of the auction or the seller's name
> 
> For search: it is also very useful to check the seller's name on main tPF forum page with search the entire forum for the name, on the bottom left of the page click on "posts" not '"threads" and although the seller might have 100% ebay feedback, other forums on tPF might identify other brand bags sold by the seller as fakes, so that would show you a warning


 

Vesnas,

As always... Thank you for all that do, andproviding yourself and time with your knowledge and resources.


----------



## Ceeyahd

What is your opinion of this bag as to authneticity - the seller states in her listing that she will not provide any furthe information/photos of her items... as she has so much volume???? I did request the serial mumber as she did state that there is one within the bag, she did not respond to my request, since yesterday. So here is the piece:

Description: $785.00 NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Lips Mouth Cognac Leather Clutch Bag Purse
Item number: 400430634590
Seller: tamparobinpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/tamparobin?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

iwasborn2shop said:


> Omg! Really..? I almost bought it coz the price is sooo low. Thank god when i asked about it, she said its sold already.. i bet the buyer doesnt know.. tsk tsk.


yeah, just a few posts above yours, someone asked about my auction....it was on US ebay...


----------



## jun3machina

just got the serial # picture for this wallet. 


jun3machina said:


> additional pictures


----------



## vesna

chevin said:


> more pic



looks good, not sure if receipt is from this clutch, but clutch looks good -( serial number is often on the receipt) ...could we just see clear photo of inner tag inside dust bag and outside of the dust bag itself


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> this seller stole my pictures and description:beware



I recognized it and was so strange, especially because I wanted to send you a PM about the bag being a medium not large, and saw this same set of photos with description large ?????


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> just got the serial # picture for this wallet.



looks good to me *Jun*


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> I recognized it and was so strange, especially because I wanted to send you a PM about the bag being a medium not large, and saw this same set of photos with description large ?????


i should have watermarked my pictures...


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> What is your opinion of this bag as to authneticity - the seller states in her listing that she will not provide any furthe information/photos of her items... as she has so much volume???? I did request the serial mumber as she did state that there is one within the bag, she did not respond to my request, since yesterday. So here is the piece:
> 
> Description: $785.00 NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Lips Mouth Cognac Leather Clutch Bag Purse
> Item number: 400430634590
> Seller: tamparobinpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/tamparobin?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> thank you!



this is a working link 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/785-00-NEW-Y...r-Clutch-Bag-Purse-/400430634590#ht_795wt_932

the other brings me to her feedback

it does look good to me  but I would really like to see serial number..and she stated "Of course the serial number is inside the bag"????


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> looks good to me *Jun*


much appreciated, queen of YSL!  is there a way to figure out what season it's from or the color?


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Vesnas,
> 
> As always... Thank you for all that do, andproviding yourself and time with your knowledge and resources.



you are welcome


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> this is a working link
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/785-00-NEW-Y...r-Clutch-Bag-Purse-/400430634590#ht_795wt_932
> 
> the other brings me to her feedback
> 
> it does look good to me  but I would really like to see serial number..and she stated "Of course the serial number is inside the bag"????


 

 Of course it is in the bag, but I sure would like to have a peek at photos too... I will have to pass if she does not respond and she is not getting much attention in the way of bids on this little number.... She has the same type of no additional photo statement on a Gucci bag I like and have requested authentication of. I hate to receive and find out it is not authentic, even w/ebay protection pain in the neck to deal with a return.

AS ALWAYS THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> much appreciated, queen of YSL!  is there a way to figure out what season it's from or the color?



hey *Jun* 

as I see from one of the papers -the one with serial number - it is from 2012, you see it too, do not know the color, sorry


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Of course it is in the bag, but I sure would like to have a peek at photos too... I will have to pass if she does not respond and she is not getting much attention in the way of bids on this little number.... She has the same type of no additional photo statement on a Gucci bag I like and have requested authentication of. I hate to receive and find out it is not authentic, even w/ebay protection pain in the neck to deal with a return.
> 
> AS ALWAYS THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH



returning is a pain, and also losing a good deal is a pain, I do not know what to say..I had my share of successful and not so successful deals


----------



## bagaholic29

Hello again Vesna, 

Would need your help again in authenticating these YSLs 

1. Name: YSL Cabas Chyc Grey Metallic Perforated Leather
    Item Number: 111030954288
    Seller: eurochyc
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111030954288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2. Item Name: YSL Muse Brown Leather
    Number: 111030099944
    Seller: eurochyc
    Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111030098293&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks again!!


----------



## ELLASHINE

vesna said:


> I am sorry, I have never seen a mombasa like this one , both style and tags


thanks;so you think is fake?


----------



## vesna

ELLASHINE said:


> thanks;so you think is fake?



no, no, I can not say anything, authentic or not,  because I have not seen one like this, I am hping that someone who has seen it will give oppinion


----------



## Anna.Annastacey

Hi, this is my first time here.
I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or not.
I recently bought a YSL logo tee, but not sure if it's auth or not.
Can anyone authenticate this for me?
Thank you so much!


----------



## tinyturtle

thanks for the help!  the seller updated the listing with the pictures you requested.  how does it look with the additional pictures?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077545710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



vesna said:


> looks good so far but we would need more photos here : back of inner leather tag, underside of zipper head (driver) with the logo, zipper pulls, front of the bag to see imprint on the leather below the lock, and lock turned to the key hole side


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> thanks for the help!  the seller updated the listing with the pictures you requested.  how does it look with the additional pictures?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077545710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



authentic , looks good


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hello again Vesna,
> 
> Would need your help again in authenticating these YSLs
> 
> 1. Name: YSL Cabas Chyc Grey Metallic Perforated Leather
> Item Number: 111030954288
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111030954288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2. Item Name: YSL Muse Brown Leather
> Number: 111030099944
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111030098293&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks again!!



I believe that both are authentic


----------



## lanvin

Item:Yve saint laurent Muse Two. YSL handbag
Listing Number:130867390929
Seller:vividnyc87
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130867390929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:

Item:YSL Muse 2 Handbag
Listing Number:251242840618
Seller:miss-handbags
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251242840618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:

tia


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Item:Yve saint laurent Muse Two. YSL handbag
> Listing Number:130867390929
> Seller:vividnyc87
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130867390929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Item:YSL Muse 2 Handbag
> Listing Number:251242840618
> Seller:miss-handbags
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251242840618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> tia



#1 looks good
#2 looks good too but we would need some additional photos - zipper pull, zipper head - underside with the logo,inner  leather tag front and back


----------



## wannahavitall

Hello Please authenticate this.

Item-YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Black Leather Large Bag
List -221200492692
Seller-shopmoonluxuries 
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/221200492692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank You very much


----------



## sarah_d

Item: Yves Saint Laurent messenger style bag
Listing number: None
Seller: Bought from an opportunity/charity shop in Australia
Link: None

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could kindly help me as I'm no expert in YSL and know absolutley nothing about this bag other than it's probably vintage? My mother bought this bag a few years ago in Australia and we have wondered ever since if its authentic or not. It seems pretty well made and of good quality but as I said I'm no expert, please help, thank you


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hello,

I am SO sorry to post shoes here, but I haven't gotten a response from the Glass Slipper after posting a few days ago.  I desperately need some help if anyone here is willing - as I'm not sure where else to turn!  These YSL Tributes look/feel totally fake, esp. compared to my authentic Tributes - and just need a second opinion in order to establish they are not authentic.  I purchased them off Ebay and hope to open a case to get my money back, and also have additional pictures listed on Shutterfly.  Thank you so much in advance everyone!

Item:  YSL Tributes
Listing Number:  251236918012
Seller:  ikiplioti-2009 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-HIGH-HE...S%2BjP1QXbUNbORWTOXhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: The best pics are located on the photobucket link below

http://s833.beta.photobucket.com/user/sweetsasweets/library/YSL Tributes


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> Hello Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item-YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Black Leather Large Bag
> List -221200492692
> Seller-shopmoonluxuries
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/221200492692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank You very much



this muse looks good to me


----------



## vesna

sarah_d said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent messenger style bag
> Listing number: None
> Seller: Bought from an opportunity/charity shop in Australia
> Link: None
> 
> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could kindly help me as I'm no expert in YSL and know absolutley nothing about this bag other than it's probably vintage? My mother bought this bag a few years ago in Australia and we have wondered ever since if its authentic or not. It seems pretty well made and of good quality but as I said I'm no expert, please help, thank you



all YSL details look good, I do not know this model, but I would say it is authentic


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am SO sorry to post shoes here, but I haven't gotten a response from the Glass Slipper after posting a few days ago.  I desperately need some help if anyone here is willing - as I'm not sure where else to turn!  These YSL Tributes look/feel totally fake, esp. compared to my authentic Tributes - and just need a second opinion in order to establish they are not authentic.  I purchased them off Ebay and hope to open a case to get my money back, and also have additional pictures listed on Shutterfly.  Thank you so much in advance everyone!
> 
> Item:  YSL Tributes
> Listing Number:  251236918012
> Seller:  ikiplioti-2009
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-HIGH-HE...S%2BjP1QXbUNbORWTOXhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: The best pics are located on the photobucket link below
> 
> http://s833.beta.photobucket.com/user/sweetsasweets/library/YSL Tributes



I hope someone will chime in, *Dallas* used to help with her expertise....however, if you payed via PayPal and have photos showing details that are different between these and real ones, open the case (if the seller does not want to issue refund) and upload all the photos with thorough explanation...I have got my money back for a fake Prada like that...tPF anyway can not serve as official authentication document... for bags I know that Mypoupette  does authentication for a fee which is valid in legal disputes, not tPF. 

I always pay with AMEX linked to PayPal and when I mention to a seller of a mirror fake YSL BDJ cutch, that AMEX is even better shield than Paypal (they refund you first on the basis of photos and cover letter and then deal with the seller later)....seller at once refunded including shipping.

I am sorry I can not help you with shoes...good luck


----------



## bellabags23

Hi please help authenticate.. thank you so very much for your time
Yves Saint Laurent Roady
seller:the.emperors.old.clothes
item # 300875452839 

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-matte-b...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460d9311a7


----------



## sarah_d

vesna said:


> all YSL details look good, I do not know this model, but I would say it is authentic



Oh that's great news, you've made my mom very pleased! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## momofbudnchum

vesna said:


> I hope someone will chime in, *Dallas* used to help with her expertise....however, if you payed via PayPal and have photos showing details that are different between these and real ones, open the case (if the seller does not want to issue refund) and upload all the photos with thorough explanation...I have got my money back for a fake Prada like that...tPF anyway can not serve as official authentication document... for bags I know that Mypoupette  does authentication for a fee which is valid in legal disputes, not tPF.
> 
> I always pay with AMEX linked to PayPal and when I mention to a seller of a mirror fake YSL BDJ cutch, that AMEX is even better shield than Paypal (they refund you first on the basis of photos and cover letter and then deal with the seller later)....seller at once refunded including shipping.
> 
> I am sorry I can not help you with shoes...good luck



Thank you so much - I REALLY appreciate your help!  Everyone here is so nice!  Ebay customer service seems to be all over the place - they told me once that tPF would be sufficient for a dispute - but fortunately the seller refunded me my money.  That is REALLY good to know re. AmEx card - will always do that in the future!

Still hoping perhaps Dallas can offer an opinion?


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Thank you so much - I REALLY appreciate your help!  Everyone here is so nice!  Ebay customer service seems to be all over the place - they told me once that tPF would be sufficient for a dispute - but fortunately the seller refunded me my money.  That is REALLY good to know re. AmEx card - will always do that in the future!
> 
> Still hoping perhaps Dallas can offer an opinion?



great news about refund


----------



## vesna

sarah_d said:


> Oh that's great news, you've made my mom very pleased! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi please help authenticate.. thank you so very much for your time
> Yves Saint Laurent Roady
> seller:the.emperors.old.clothes
> item # 300875452839
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-matte-b...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460d9311a7



looks good to me


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thank you so much *vesna* **


----------



## jennyx0

Nevermind, found the same post after I did a search


----------



## bluebluesky

Item: Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT "Cabas" Leather Satchel in grey color
Listing Number: none
Seller: Ruelala
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise? Please let me know if you need anything else? Thank you very much!


https://www.dropbox.com/s/95y2sp2n3qnmqui/DSC_0363.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2ez6934d1xgl/DSC_0365.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kchf2pqjgq7y20u/DSC_0366.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ll2417e7naiuna/DSC_0368.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zbt0l6knyv7fzcp/DSC_0369.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ei2p4vigcj1rprs/DSC_0373.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9g5c5c2zv2lkrq5/DSC_0374.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/scdnvyltp53shkx/DSC_0377.JPG?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/baztfikjzao4fq1/DSC_0360.JPG?m


The number on the back of tag: 311220 . 5292528


----------



## vesna

bluebluesky said:


> Item: Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT "Cabas" Leather Satchel in grey color
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Ruelala
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise? Please let me know if you need anything else? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/95y2sp2n3qnmqui/DSC_0363.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2ez6934d1xgl/DSC_0365.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kchf2pqjgq7y20u/DSC_0366.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ll2417e7naiuna/DSC_0368.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zbt0l6knyv7fzcp/DSC_0369.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ei2p4vigcj1rprs/DSC_0373.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9g5c5c2zv2lkrq5/DSC_0374.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/scdnvyltp53shkx/DSC_0377.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/baztfikjzao4fq1/DSC_0360.JPG?m
> 
> 
> The number on the back of tag: 311220 . 5292528



hi, would you, please, post pics of underside of zipper head (driver), inner material tag from dust bag and a paper tag with oval corners turned to french writing side


----------



## bluebluesky

bluebluesky said:


> Item: Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT "Cabas" Leather Satchel in grey color
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Ruelala
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise? Please let me know if you need anything else? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/95y2sp2n3qnmqui/DSC_0363.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2ez6934d1xgl/DSC_0365.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kchf2pqjgq7y20u/DSC_0366.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ll2417e7naiuna/DSC_0368.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zbt0l6knyv7fzcp/DSC_0369.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ei2p4vigcj1rprs/DSC_0373.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9g5c5c2zv2lkrq5/DSC_0374.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/scdnvyltp53shkx/DSC_0377.JPG?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/baztfikjzao4fq1/DSC_0360.JPG?m
> 
> 
> The number on the back of tag: 311220 . 5292528


Hi Vesna, 


Here are extra photos, could you take another look? This is my first bag not bought from stores, so I am a little worried. I might not know where to check. Hopefully these pictures can show you the details. Let me know if you need anything else. 


Thank you so much for checking my bag at midnight. I am very appreciated!




https://www.dropbox.com/s/na5qcfutrsy122u/2013-03-20%2012.47.33.jpg?m (The tag inside the dust bag. The dust bag has two layers, white and black sewed together at 4 corners)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3zt5xwh05au0rr/2013-03-20 12.52.17.jpg?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cekso391k1qsyl6/2013-03-20 12.50.06.jpg?m

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ygmnl6k0lz6s20/2013-03-20 12.48.44.jpg?m


----------



## tinyturtle

Item:  YSL Brown Tan Small Muse
Listing Number:  330889768350
Seller: coutureconsignmentservice
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330889768350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: i only know of the medium sized muse and the mini.  never the small.  what do you think?


----------



## vesna

bluebluesky said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> 
> Here are extra photos, could you take another look? This is my first bag not bought from stores, so I am a little worried. I might not know where to check. Hopefully these pictures can show you the details. Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for checking my bag at midnight. I am very appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/na5qcfutrsy122u/2013-03-20%2012.47.33.jpg?m (The tag inside the dust bag. The dust bag has two layers, white and black sewed together at 4 corners)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3zt5xwh05au0rr/2013-03-20 12.52.17.jpg?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cekso391k1qsyl6/2013-03-20 12.50.06.jpg?m
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ygmnl6k0lz6s20/2013-03-20 12.48.44.jpg?m



Honestly, I am confused and could not comment at all on this bag. Why?

1. details look good
2. papers look good
3. dust bag tag looks good

1. stitching is horrible for YSL in many places
2. font on the tag is off
3. dust bag material looks off

I believe it is one of transitional bags when they mixed YSL and SLP zipper pulls, but the bag does not look as authentic YSL to me

Let us say that I simply can not help because I indeed have very mixed signals from this bag

COULD SOMEONE ELSE HELP PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> Item:  YSL Brown Tan Small Muse
> Listing Number:  330889768350
> Seller: coutureconsignmentservice
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330889768350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: i only know of the medium sized muse and the mini.  never the small.  what do you think?



looks good to me, for full authentication, it would be good if  we could see better photo of front of leather tag and the back of it as well, as well as underside of zipper head (driver)


----------



## jaqliz

hello! contemplating on buying my first ever YSL Muse purse, not sure how to check authenticity, please help me authenticate this before i pay for it! thanks!


----------



## Dawnmarie43

I am new here and need verification on an ebay ysl bag. It says I can't post until I have 10 posts.....how am I supposed to post on verification when I am contacting your for verification? Please help me!


----------



## Dawnmarie43

Item-YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE dark chocolate leather 
List -321090469885
Seller-blueocean_78 
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/321090469885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I am afraid that because the price is so low its obvious its a fake, but wanted your opinion.


----------



## fowlera8

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> *
> 
> Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Item: Authentic YSL Palais Suede Mary Jane Platform Pumps
Listing Number: 111034334890
Seller: xotwinkletoesxo ( 1 ) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...34890?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19da297eaa
Comments: Are these authentic ?


----------



## wannahavitall

Hi. Please authenticate 
Item- Used YSL black muse bag
Listing #-261189273323
Seller-emsiecat12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Leather-Slouchy-Muse-Bag-/261189273323?pt=US_CSA_WH_

Thank you very much


----------



## mo201w

I want to know if this item is Authentic. The serial number that was give to me by the seller was: 92726001986. I've seen many examples and many have 6 numbers starting. 

Item: Yves St Laurent Black Leather Wallet 
Listing Number: 261188205851
Seller: twinkleglo1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188205851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thank you.


----------



## Trang Do

Please help me authenticate this bag before i purchase it
Item: YSL CABAS CHYC MINI
Listing number: 221202740177
Seller: y-u-wanna
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CA...851&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=221202740177&
Thank you


----------



## Zflava

hello everyone! can someone please authenticate this bag? 

Item:AUTHENTIC YSL MEDIUM MUSE BAG
Listing Number:251225392855
Seller:m4js

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: i bought it as a gift and i'd like to make sure it's the real deal before i gift it. thank you in advance for your expertise!


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this beautiful YSL arty ring? Thanks.

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Arty Lapis Ring Size 6
Seller: ophelia45_nz
Item #: 321092857552
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321092857552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## fauxpas

Item: NWT Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Bag Medium with receipt
Listing Number: 200908139562
Seller: nychappygirl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec70eec2a

Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

jaqliz said:


> hello! contemplating on buying my first ever YSL Muse purse, not sure how to check authenticity, please help me authenticate this before i pay for it! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111868
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111864
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111857
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111867
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111859



looks authentic to me...post please the back side of inner leather tag and underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

Dawnmarie43 said:


> I am new here and need verification on an ebay ysl bag. It says I can't post until I have 10 posts.....how am I supposed to post on verification when I am contacting your for verification? Please help me!



Welcome -- well, I guess you just posted fine (this post), just attach photos or post a link to photos or the auction site and we will look at it


----------



## vesna

Dawnmarie43 said:


> Item-YSL Yves Saint Laurent MUSE dark chocolate leather
> List -321090469885
> Seller-blueocean_78
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/321090469885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I am afraid that because the price is so low its obvious its a fake, but wanted your opinion.



it is not such a low price for this bag...let us see the back of the inner leather tag and underside of a zipper head (driver f the zipper with the logo)


----------



## vesna

fowlera8 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Palais Suede Mary Jane Platform Pumps
> Listing Number: 111034334890
> Seller: xotwinkletoesxo ( 1 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...34890?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19da297eaa
> Comments: Are these authentic ?



please try to ask authenticity questions about YSL shoes  in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper...we rarely have anyone here knowledgeable about shoes sorry


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> Hi. Please authenticate
> Item- Used YSL black muse bag
> Listing #-261189273323
> Seller-emsiecat12
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Leather-Slouchy-Muse-Bag-/261189273323?pt=US_CSA_WH_
> 
> Thank you very much



not sure really, something is off, but \i am not 100% sure from dark photos


----------



## mo201w

I want to know if this item is Authentic. The serial number that was give to me by the seller was: 92726001986. I've seen many examples and many have 6 numbers starting. 

Item: Yves St Laurent Black Leather Wallet 
Listing Number: 261188205851
Seller: twinkleglo1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188205851...84.m1423.l2649

thank you.


----------



## wannahavitall

vesna said:


> not sure really, something is off, but \i am not 100% sure from dark photos


Thank you very much. I have purchased but felt the same way.  she has agreed return if not satisfied. I will let you know


----------



## sugarhi4688

Hi, I'm looking to authenticate this YSL large black patent leather muse bag. It's used and being sold for around half its original price:

































Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## vesna

sugarhi4688 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to authenticate this YSL large black patent leather muse bag. It's used and being sold for around half its original price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is authentic?



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mo201w said:


> I want to know if this item is Authentic. The serial number that was give to me by the seller was: 92726001986. I've seen many examples and many have 6 numbers starting.
> 
> Item: Yves St Laurent Black Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 261188205851
> Seller: twinkleglo1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188205851...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> thank you.



link shows not available item, sorry


----------



## vesna

mo201w said:


> I want to know if this item is Authentic. The serial number that was give to me by the seller was: 92726001986. I've seen many examples and many have 6 numbers starting.
> 
> Item: Yves St Laurent Black Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 261188205851
> Seller: twinkleglo1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188205851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thank you.



might be good, details look good but the serial number is strange, if only we can have a photo of the number inside the wallet


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Please authenticate these bags. Thanks in advance for your time and effort.

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: 261187194374
Seller: a.satraphand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261187194374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: YSL Muse
Listing Number: 171012818181
Seller: 10.maka
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171012818181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Attached is additional photos for the sencond Muse.


----------



## vesna

Trang Do said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag before i purchase it
> Item: YSL CABAS CHYC MINI
> Listing number: 221202740177
> Seller: y-u-wanna
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-CHYC-CA...851&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=221202740177&
> Thank you


i do not like the hardware...we would need to see closeup of inner leather tag front and back with serial number and a paper tag with serial numbers, as well as underside of zipper head(driver) with the logo...also rectangular paper tagwith rounded corners turned to the french writing


----------



## vesna

Zflava said:


> hello everyone! can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:AUTHENTIC YSL MEDIUM MUSE BAG
> Listing Number:251225392855
> Seller:m4js
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: i bought it as a gift and i'd like to make sure it's the real deal before i gift it. thank you in advance for your expertise!



please compare measurements with reference library first post here, something is wrong with dimensions seller posted

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

also post photos of underside of zipper head and zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Please authenticate these bags. Thanks in advance for your time and effort.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 261187194374
> Seller: a.satraphand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261187194374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 171012818181
> Seller: 10.maka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171012818181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Attached is additional photos for the sencond Muse.



both look good to me, however the second muse has paper tag that does not belong to the bag, serial number s different


----------



## Marko

Hi!
Could you authenticate this YSL bag please? Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Marko

More photos:


----------



## Marko

And some more: TIA!


----------



## corazon234

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Black Leather Large Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 190812984165
Seller: ddr_mark
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190812984165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: hi there i'm finally taking the plunge and ready to purchase a ysl muse (and my first designer bag ever)! could you please authenticate this for me? many thanks in advance! let me know if more pictures are required


----------



## Dawnmarie43

vesna said:


> it is not such a low price for this bag...let us see the back of the inner leather tag and underside of a zipper head (driver f the zipper with the logo)


I asked to see the underside of both the tag and the zipper. However, upon review of the original photos. I see the zipper head is flipped over. Its blank...is it supposed to be. Also the listing states the measurements to be 16 x12. Is this a medium or large muse?


----------



## missie

Hello,
I will greatly appreciate it if someone could help be validate this bag. 

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote
Listing Number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A





































Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## 20pearls

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour envelope clutch
Listing Number: 200908931515
Seller: lizzmizzy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec71b01bb
Comments: please authenticate.  Thank you so much.


----------



## bag.adik

Item: Yves Saint Laurent cabas chyc 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link:n/a
Comments: its already preloved. i hope this is authentic coz i love the color.. and been looking for a cabas chyc a long time. TIA


----------



## corazon234

corazon234 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Black Leather Large Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 190812984165
> Seller: ddr_mark
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190812984165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: hi there i'm finally taking the plunge and ready to purchase a ysl muse (and my first designer bag ever)! could you please authenticate this for me? many thanks in advance! let me know if more pictures are required



hi there i've got extra pictures for authentication purposes!


----------



## vesna

missie said:


> Hello,
> I will greatly appreciate it if someone could help be validate this bag.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

corazon234 said:


> hi there i've got extra pictures for authentication purposes!



looks good


----------



## vesna

bag.adik said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent cabas chyc
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: private seller
> Link:n/a
> Comments: its already preloved. i hope this is authentic coz i love the color.. and been looking for a cabas chyc a long time. TIA



this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

20pearls said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle Du Jour envelope clutch
> Listing Number: 200908931515
> Seller: lizzmizzy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec71b01bb
> Comments: please authenticate.  Thank you so much.



I honestly can not say anything, it is so hard to authenticate these, and I do not like private sales where you can not see the seller's previously sold items, sorry I can not help...fakes of BDJ clutches are awesome, only dust bag and papers can reveal something


----------



## vesna

corazon234 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Black Leather Large Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 190812984165
> Seller: ddr_mark
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190812984165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: hi there i'm finally taking the plunge and ready to purchase a ysl muse (and my first designer bag ever)! could you please authenticate this for me? many thanks in advance! let me know if more pictures are required



all good


----------



## missie

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much Vesna! Appreciate your help!


----------



## vesna

Marko said:


> And some more: TIA!



sorry, I am not familiar wit this bag, I hope someone who has it would be able to comment


----------



## vesna

missie said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! Appreciate your help!



you are welcome *missie*


----------



## vesna

Dawnmarie43 said:


> I asked to see the underside of both the tag and the zipper. However, upon review of the original photos. I see the zipper head is flipped over. Its blank...is it supposed to be. Also the listing states the measurements to be 16 x12. Is this a medium or large muse?



its OK, zipper pulls have to be blank on the other side

dimensions are here in reference library

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html

ask the seller which one is the closest to hers


----------



## Melonbaby

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT FUCHSIA PINK PATENT LEATHER EMBROILED LOGO CLUTCH WALLET
Listing Number:160972795311
Seller:melouie328
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160972795311...at=0&_nkw=160972795311&_rdc=1#ht_12309wt_1163
Comments: Please help me to authenticate this YSL medium patent clutch thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Marko

vesna said:


> sorry, I am not familiar wit this bag, I hope someone who has it would be able to comment


 
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kateincali

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather spartan handbag
Listing Number: 111040352486
Seller: clatamez
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111040352486
Comments: i had looked up the style before purchasing, but didn't notice on my phone that the bag is slightly different than the version that i was aware of. does this one look OK? thanks in advance.


----------



## corazon234

vesna said:


> all good


won the auction, very pleased, thanks for all your help


----------



## wannahavitall

Please authenticate since i purchased it. ( Still not sure)
Item- YSL Black Muse
Seller-emsiecat12
original Listing #261189273323
Link - NA ( i purchased bag.)
Pics- By me
http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/

Thank you 
Natasha


----------



## jaqliz

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me...post please the back side of inner leather tag and underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper) to be 100% sure



Thanks for your response. I just received my YSL in the mail today and it sure looks and feels authentic. Here are the additional pictures sorry about the quality, used the ipad to take the pics, the last one has that stain on the bag, just wondering if you have any suggestion on how to clean it? Thanks you so much again  you're a lifesaver 

:


----------



## NANI1972

PLEASE HELP ASAP!

Can someone please verify authenticity on this ring? My buyer who has had the ring for 16 days now is claiming the ring is fake. I purchased this ring from NAP. TIA!

Seller: mombaby2000
Item Number: 321081298679
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321081298679?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## veechic

hey there, would you guys be able to help with authenticity of a pair of ysl tributes? during the auction i tried getting some help with them (twice) in 'the glass slipper' authenticity forum and its sort of dead over there.. 

i just received the shoes and i can take several pictures


----------



## vesna

Melonbaby said:


> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT FUCHSIA PINK PATENT LEATHER EMBROILED LOGO CLUTCH WALLET
> Listing Number:160972795311
> Seller:melouie328
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160972795311...at=0&_nkw=160972795311&_rdc=1#ht_12309wt_1163
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate this YSL medium patent clutch thanks in advance!!!!



looks good so far...I would like to see some paper tags and inner material content tag inside the dust bag


----------



## vesna

faith_ann said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather spartan handbag
> Listing Number: 111040352486
> Seller: clatamez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111040352486
> Comments: i had looked up the style before purchasing, but didn't notice on my phone that the bag is slightly different than the version that i was aware of. does this one look OK? thanks in advance.



looks good, I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

corazon234 said:


> won the auction, very pleased, thanks for all your help



I am so glad you did


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> Please authenticate since i purchased it. ( Still not sure)
> Item- YSL Black Muse
> Seller-emsiecat12
> original Listing #261189273323
> Link - NA ( i purchased bag.)
> Pics- By me
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/
> 
> Thank you
> Natasha



can you make as sharp photo of serial number on the back of inner leather tag, as good as possible please


----------



## vesna

jaqliz said:


> Thanks for your response. I just received my YSL in the mail today and it sure looks and feels authentic. Here are the additional pictures sorry about the quality, used the ipad to take the pics, the last one has that stain on the bag, just wondering if you have any suggestion on how to clean it? Thanks you so much again  you're a lifesaver
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117768
> View attachment 2117769
> View attachment 2117770



looks good to me...

stain - try Apple cleaner and then conditioner to equalize the colour...or, what works best for me are cleaners made for Bal bags by "Loving my bags"


----------



## vesna

NANI1972 said:


> PLEASE HELP ASAP!
> 
> Can someone please verify authenticity on this ring? My buyer who has had the ring for 16 days now is claiming the ring is fake. I purchased this ring from NAP. TIA!
> 
> Seller: mombaby2000
> Item Number: 321081298679
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321081298679?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649



it looks good tome but I would like the owners who are truly knowledgeable about details , to confirm


----------



## vesna

veechic said:


> hey there, would you guys be able to help with authenticity of a pair of ysl tributes? during the auction i tried getting some help with them (twice) in 'the glass slipper' authenticity forum and its sort of dead over there..
> 
> i just received the shoes and i can take several pictures



so sorry, but we do not have members who authenticate shoes, only sometimes ...I am truly sorry, it must be frustrating, but this is the reality of the forum...


----------



## wannahavitall

THANK YOU VESNA!
the tag is very faint. The number is 
156663 002122. Hope this helps. You're great!

Please authenticate since i purchased it. ( Still not sure)
Item- YSL Black Muse
Seller-emsiecat12
original Listing #261189273323
Link - NA ( i purchased bag.)
Pics- By me
http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/

Thank you 
Natasha


----------



## veechic

vesna said:


> so sorry, but we do not have members who authenticate shoes, only sometimes ...I am truly sorry, it must be frustrating, but this is the reality of the forum...



its okay, i understand. Thank you for replying.


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> THANK YOU VESNA!
> the tag is very faint. The number is
> 156663 002122. Hope this helps. You're great!
> 
> Please authenticate since i purchased it. ( Still not sure)
> Item- YSL Black Muse
> Seller-emsiecat12
> original Listing #261189273323
> Link - NA ( i purchased bag.)
> Pics- By me
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/
> 
> Thank you
> Natasha



there is something wrong with the bag for sure, I just wanted to see the font of the digits on the back of the tag....is hardware silver?


----------



## bag.adik

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag



Thanks for the time. The search goes onnnnn.  i like the old model of the cabas chyc than the new one though they said the leather of the new models are better.


----------



## wannahavitall

vesna said:


> there is something wrong with the bag for sure, I just wanted to see the font of the digits on the back of the tag....is hardware silver?


Thank you so very much. I am sending back today. 
The hardware is silver.


----------



## bgdm007

Dear Ladies! Pls help to authenticate
Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ~ YSL TRIBTOO 105 SUEDE TRIBUTE PLATFORM HEELS BLACK 37.5
Listing Number:171015153449
Seller:viciousalvarez
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171015153449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## Seraph1na

Item: 2 tone muse bag
Listing Number: MAL26296763
Link: http://www.malleries.com/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-suede-croc-muse-two-tote-i-96763-s-262.html

Thanks!


----------



## wannahavitall

Please authenticate these two bags. 

Item-YSL oversized brown muse
Seller-410shlomo
List #-271174214021
Link-http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271174214021

Item- YSL patent black muse
Seller-fashdream
List#- 221206694060
Link#- http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221206694060

Thank you very much for this service


----------



## lilij1975

Hi,

Would it be possible for you to authentify this Yves Saint Laurent Easy bag. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## nefertari

Hi Ladies,

Could you please authentificate this bag for me?

Item: YSL Oversize muse embossed leather blue
Listing Number: 281049912204
Seller: elenucci_zg
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281049912204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I'm looking for an oversize muse and I really like the color and would like to make an offer. Thank you for your help.


----------



## vesna

lilij1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to authentify this Yves Saint Laurent Easy bag. Thanks so much in advance.



authentic


----------



## vesna

nefertari said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authentificate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize muse embossed leather blue
> Listing Number: 281049912204
> Seller: elenucci_zg
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281049912204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I'm looking for an oversize muse and I really like the color and would like to make an offer. Thank you for your help.



looks authentic...I would like to see inner leather tag front and back, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head underside with the logo


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> Please authenticate these two bags.
> 
> Item-YSL oversized brown muse
> Seller-410shlomo
> List #-271174214021
> Link-http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271174214021
> 
> Item- YSL patent black muse
> Seller-fashdream
> List#- 221206694060
> Link#- http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221206694060
> 
> Thank you very much for this service



#1 I would like to see inner leather tag front and back, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head underside with the logo

#2  looks authentic


----------



## nefertari

vesna said:


> looks authentic...I would like to see inner leather tag front and back, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head underside with the logo



Thank you so much Vesna I'll ask the seller and post them later.


----------



## lilij1975

vesna said:


> authentic


Hi Vesna,

Thanks so much for your answer.

Lisa


----------



## vesna

nefertari said:


> Thank you so much Vesna I'll ask the seller and post them later.





lilij1975 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks so much for your answer.
> 
> Lisa



you are welcome girls


----------



## wannahavitall

Good Evening,
Another try. Please authenticate. 
Item- Brown YSL Muse
Seller-savy4u 
Item# 261180997156
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/26118099715...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_964wt_1328

These are the additional photos i requested
http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/ysl zipper

Thanks again


----------



## vesna

wannahavitall said:


> Good Evening,
> Another try. Please authenticate.
> Item- Brown YSL Muse
> Seller-savy4u
> Item# 261180997156
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/26118099715...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_964wt_1328
> 
> These are the additional photos i requested
> http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/nwms74/library/ysl zipper
> 
> Thanks again



this is an authentic muse


----------



## ru79

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 221206229046
Seller: lgre8779 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221206229046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc?


----------



## lanvin

Item: ysl black patent bag
Listing :290886259979
Seller: fun123jade
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290886259979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather spartan handbag
> Listing Number: 111040352486
> Seller: clatamez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111040352486
> Comments: i had looked up the style before purchasing, but didn't notice on my phone that the bag is slightly different than the version that i was aware of. does this one look OK? thanks in advance.





vesna said:


> looks good, I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number


thank you for your reply  it arrived today and i'm a bit concerned that there is no serial number. the underside of the zipper is also blank. i attached more photos below, let me know if you need anything else. TIA


----------



## vesna

faith_ann said:


> thank you for your reply  it arrived today and i'm a bit concerned that there is no serial number. the underside of the zipper is also blank. i attached more photos below, let me know if you need anything else. TIA


 
when you turn the leather tag and look at the underside is there a serial number ?

like on this bag (different bag but from the same period, should have the same characteristics)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Rare-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item35c5bf3f41#ht_481wt_1170

just a note, all the details look good on the bag and papers, I have seen MANY variations in Mombasa serial number positions, prints, above or under Yves Saint laurent...they did vary...perhaps this era as well


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Item: ysl black patent bag
> Listing :290886259979
> Seller: fun123jade
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290886259979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks


 
photos are really poor, did you win it? if you did please post usual features to authenticate - inner leather tab front and back with serial number, any markings with YSL signature


----------



## vesna

ru79 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 221206229046
> Seller: lgre8779
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221206229046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hi! Can anyone help me to authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc?


 
looks good, is serial number on the back of a leather tag the same as on the paper?


----------



## kateincali

vesna said:


> when you turn the leather tag and look at the underside is there a serial number ?
> 
> like on this bag (different bag but from the same period, should have the same characteristics)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Rare-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item35c5bf3f41#ht_481wt_1170
> 
> just a note, all the details look good on the bag and papers, I have seen MANY variations in Mombasa serial number positions, prints, above or under Yves Saint laurent...they did vary...perhaps this era as well


i'm so disappointed in myself - i know better than this lol i'm going to blame two new puppies and sleep exhaustion

i haven't a clue why, when i looked at the tag the other day, i thought it was stitched down so it couldn't be flipped over. but no, i was apparently just not having a very smart day...photo is attached and all looks good. sorry for being one of those people i would roll my eyes at, and thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

faith_ann said:


> i'm so disappointed in myself - i know better than this lol i'm going to blame two new puppies and sleep exhaustion
> 
> i haven't a clue why, when i looked at the tag the other day, i thought it was stitched down so it couldn't be flipped over. but no, i was apparently just not having a very smart day...photo is attached and all looks good. sorry for being one of those people i would roll my eyes at, and thanks for your help!




I am soooo happy, this is all great, so your agony is over, that is what matters...do not think that any one of us did not have a similar event ! I am just glad that all is good and you have an authentic nice bag...it is from Tom Ford era if I remember well? Very rare


----------



## kateincali

vesna said:


> I am soooo happy, this is all great, so your agony is over, that is what matters...do not think that any one of us did not have a similar event ! I am just glad that all is good and you have an authentic nice bag...it is from Tom Ford era if I remember well? Very rare


yes, it's from the Tom Ford era  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## wannahavitall

vesna said:


> #1 I would like to see inner leather tag front and back, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head underside with the logo
> 
> #2  looks authentic


Thanks. Purchased the second one. OV black patent muse. Can't wait to get her


----------



## citrusbuttons

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote in Black
Listing Number: none
Seller: none
Link: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/clo/3723302435.html
Comments:
I found this bag on Craigslist and I think it looks okay. The seller said she is a avid collector of purses and that she doesn't own any fakes. I am meeting the seller of this bag soon, and I really appreciate if another set of eyes can help me take a look at it. I don't own any YSL bags yet and have only seen the cabas chyc in store twice. Please help me see if this is authentic! Also, if any of you own this bag, is there any particular things I should look out for when I see this bag in person and judge its authenticity?

Thank you so much and I really appreciate your comments


----------



## vesna

citrusbuttons said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote in Black
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: none
> Link: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/clo/3723302435.html
> Comments:
> I found this bag on Craigslist and I think it looks okay. The seller said she is a avid collector of purses and that she doesn't own any fakes. I am meeting the seller of this bag soon, and I really appreciate if another set of eyes can help me take a look at it. I don't own any YSL bags yet and have only seen the cabas chyc in store twice. Please help me see if this is authentic! Also, if any of you own this bag, is there any particular things I should look out for when I see this bag in person and judge its authenticity?
> 
> Thank you so much and I really appreciate your comments



looks good on the first look....check details against some bag that we have previously authenticated as good here in this thread. Ask about return policy and post photos here


----------



## lanvin

Item:YSL downtown bag
Listing Number:111040099767
Seller:melindarella 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-downt...2BS3ojt22oKd%2BzeLvY0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

additional pictures

















appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Item:YSL downtown bag
> Listing Number:111040099767
> Seller:melindarella
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-downt...2BS3ojt22oKd%2BzeLvY0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> additional pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate any help, thanks



looks good to me


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> looks good to me



thanks for your help!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts! 

please authenticate this muse. tia!

Item: 
*YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc Embossed Patent Leather Large Muse Ba*

 Listing Number: 350762914387 
Seller:  edropoff 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ab195253

thanks again!


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> please authenticate this muse. tia!
> 
> Item:
> *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc Embossed Patent Leather Large Muse Ba*
> 
> Listing Number: 350762914387
> Seller:  edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ab195253
> 
> thanks again!



hi, it looks authentic


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> thanks for your help!



you are welcome


----------



## tatiana6909

vesna said:


> hi, it looks authentic



Yaaay! Thanks for your help!


----------



## leo_e

Heyyy guys just purchased this very rareeeeeeee mini...and the seller is using the forums name so I thought id call the bluff and ask you guys what you think. Real? 
Item:100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas Chyc Dove Beige Handbag tpf
Listing Number:140951569441
Seller:heartpeaches
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140951569441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## Jinsun

Bought this at tjmaxx. want it authenticated just in case.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Inside serial no matches the paper plus 001998 and made in Italy. Thanks!  If you need more photos let me know please. Also 2/4 hardware on handles has the logos


----------



## vesna

leo_e said:


> Heyyy guys just purchased this very rareeeeeeee mini...and the seller is using the forums name so I thought id call the bluff and ask you guys what you think. Real?
> Item:100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas Chyc Dove Beige Handbag tpf
> Listing Number:140951569441
> Seller:heartpeaches
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140951569441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648



you can always ask the seller for her tPF name, I met few tPF-ers on ebay like that 

so far looks good, I would like to see papers with serial number, closeup of inner leather tag back with serial number, underside f the zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo


----------



## vesna

Jinsun said:


> Bought this at tjmaxx. want it authenticated just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2135184
> View attachment 2135185
> View attachment 2135187
> View attachment 2135188
> View attachment 2135189
> View attachment 2135190
> View attachment 2135191
> 
> 
> Inside serial no matches the paper plus 001998 and made in Italy. Thanks!  If you need more photos let me know please. Also 2/4 hardware on handles has the logos



authentic bag


----------



## Malima

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversize Chocolate
Listing Number: 221210457821
Seller: eventhekitchensink06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Extra-Large-Tote-Bag-Oversize-Satchel-Chocolate-/221210457821?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33812bb6dd
Comments: I am thinking of placing a bid on this Muse if it is authentic. Please help me authenticate it! Thank you!


----------



## Jinsun

vesna said:


> looks good on the first look....check details against some bag that we have previously authenticated as good here in this thread. Ask about return policy and post photos here



Thanks. So the 2 out of the 4 hardware on the handles have the logo?  Not all 4?


----------



## vesna

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. So the 2 out of the 4 hardware on the handles have the logo?  Not all 4?



which hardware details are those? Could you take a photo ?


----------



## Benedict88

Can someone help me to authenticate the wallet that I want to purchase for my girlfriend as a birthday gift?
And also if the seller is a honest seller?
the link;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089602483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Although i buy it now however still have not make complete payment yet as I am not able to identify the exact model on Louis Vuitton site / I had also seek @CarolDiva.com, she mention " This is an authentic Louis Vuitton Monogram Compact Zippe Wallet (that is its formal name!). "
So is it safe to continue with it or drop off the idea?

Sorry for asking so many question but in term of Ebay reliability, I am totally new about it.

thank to all who can help / your kind advice.


----------



## leo_e

vesna said:


> you can always ask the sler for her tPF name, I met few tPF-ers on ebay like that
> 
> so far looks good, I would like to see papers with serial number, closeup of inner leather tag back with serial number, underside f the zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo



Hey yeh that would be a great idea  i Will try asking her. So she had provided me with two additional pictures, hope its good enough. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
el


----------



## KChenL

Dear Expert,

Please help me to authenticate this bag, million thanks!!!

Item: Authentic 2012 YSL orange shoulder bag/cluth
Listing number: 140953221186
Seller: hautecouture_only
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/140953221186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...087?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3cddd767


----------



## Jinsun

vesna said:


> which hardware details are those? Could you take a photo ?



When facing the bag the right hardware on the right side has the logo. Same as the backside


----------



## Jinsun




----------



## subie

Hi 

Could you please authenticate this bag ? 
I know the listing has ended but just curious.

Item: YSL downtown silver
Listing Number: 271183015055
Seller:thefoxykat 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27118301...rksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_947

Not sure if you still be able to view several photo from the original listing, I would love to own one of this .

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## vesna

subie said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag ?
> I know the listing has ended but just curious.
> 
> Item: YSL downtown silver
> Listing Number: 271183015055
> Seller:thefoxykat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27118301...rksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_947
> 
> Not sure if you still be able to view several photo from the original listing, I would love to own one of this .
> 
> Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

leo_e said:


> Hey yeh that would be a great idea  i Will try asking her. So she had provided me with two additional pictures, hope its good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136349
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el


 
this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2137777


 
this looks right


----------



## vesna

KChenL said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag, million thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic 2012 YSL orange shoulder bag/cluth
> Listing number: 140953221186
> Seller: hautecouture_only
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/140953221186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
I would need to see a clear photo of serial number inside the bag, it is hard to capture but really needed, as well as the paper tag with rounded corners turned to french writing side please


----------



## subie

vesna said:


> authentic





Muah !!!  

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Benedict88 said:


> Can someone help me to authenticate the wallet that I want to purchase for my girlfriend as a birthday gift?
> And also if the seller is a honest seller?
> the link;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121089602483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Although i buy it now however still have not make complete payment yet as I am not able to identify the exact model on Louis Vuitton site / I had also seek @CarolDiva.com, she mention " This is an authentic Louis Vuitton Monogram Compact Zippe Wallet (that is its formal name!). "
> So is it safe to continue with it or drop off the idea?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many question but in term of Ebay reliability, I am totally new about it.
> 
> 
> thank to all who can help / your kind advice.


 
Hi, this is awesome that you are buying this lovely item for your girlfriend 

I searched tPF posts with this seller's name and it looks as a good seller. I look at the feedback here not on ebay because often cheap replicas get 100% good feedback because of the cost and quality of fake, but if you wish to get an information about authenticity of seller's goods, best way is to go to "search" here on the top of the page and enter seller's name and select "posts" - if the seller is known here and people ask for authentication of her/his goods, you will find comments on many threads

Now, this is a LV item and lovely ladies (Ady and Lee among others) on LV forum will be more than happy to look at this for you, please post the same post and format here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ead-rules-use-format-post-1-a-760820-615.html


----------



## vesna

subie said:


> Muah !!!
> 
> Thank you


 
what a lovely bag   just be careful, YSL metallics do not hold well, and rubbing can look bad after the bag is worn for some time


----------



## augddw

Item: &#12304;60R14&#12305;YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two 2 Tote Bag Navy
Listing Number: 261198914438
Seller: obsessplanet_intl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261198914438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: is this YSL bag authentic? Thank you!


----------



## weiyux3

Item: YSL/Saint Laurent Oversized Bronze Muse - Effortlessly Cool!!
Listing Number: 161007737876
Seller: capitolbarbie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161007737876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Leather MUSE DOME TOTE BAG
Listing Number: 230961735163
Seller: rafael_sebastian
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230961735163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: Hi everyone, this is my first post. Could anyone tell me if these are authentic? Thank you for your help


----------



## MrsM2013

Hi. I'm new in the forum. The seller is not in ebay, so is it okay to post just the photos of the Muse she provided? Thanks.


----------



## MrsM2013

Item: YSL Muse Medium
Seller: Saks de Manille
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512697595433867.1073741873.380640251972936&type=1

Please authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## Momobuyglobal

Hello, my friend and I bought two Large Y line flap wallet from a retailer, but we are quite suspicious about the wallets now...cuz the number inside both wallets are the same! Also the zip looks different from the picture on the YSL official website...OMG...please help to authenticate it!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## windykat

Hi Ladies,

I would appreciate help in authenticating:

Item: YSL Downtown
Listing: 380622266994
Seller: gia_giele
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-YSL...black-patent-downtown-handbag-L-/380622266994

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

augddw said:


> Item: &#12304;60R14&#12305;YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two 2 Tote Bag Navy
> Listing Number: 261198914438
> Seller: obsessplanet_intl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261198914438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: is this YSL bag authentic? Thank you!


 
this bag looks authentic although the seller has an incredible number of $20 Hermes belts sold ?????? wow...however this looks like an authentic Muse II...ask the seller for photo of zipper pull and underside of zipper head  with the logo


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> Item: YSL/Saint Laurent Oversized Bronze Muse - Effortlessly Cool!!
> Listing Number: 161007737876
> Seller: capitolbarbie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161007737876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Leather MUSE DOME TOTE BAG
> Listing Number: 230961735163
> Seller: rafael_sebastian
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230961735163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi everyone, this is my first post. Could anyone tell me if these are authentic? Thank you for your help


 

:welcome2:

I think that both are good

#1 it would be good to see the underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo and the key

#2 looks authentic


----------



## vesna

MrsM2013 said:


> Hi. I'm new in the forum. The seller is not in ebay, so is it okay to post just the photos of the Muse she provided? Thanks.


 
:welcome2:

yes, that would be great


----------



## vesna

MrsM2013 said:


> Item: YSL Muse Medium
> Seller: Saks de Manille
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512697595433867.1073741873.380640251972936&type=1
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you.


 
looks good to me, it would b great to see the photo of the underside of a zipper head (zipper driver) with the logo


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would appreciate help in authenticating:
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown
> Listing: 380622266994
> Seller: gia_giele
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-YSL...black-patent-downtown-handbag-L-/380622266994
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
looks good, just please ask for the photo of the underside of a zipper head (zipper driver) with the logo


----------



## vesna

Momobuyglobal said:


> Hello, my friend and I bought two Large Y line flap wallet from a retailer, but we are quite suspicious about the wallets now...cuz the number inside both wallets are the same! Also the zip looks different from the picture on the YSL official website...OMG...please help to authenticate it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2142795
> View attachment 2142796
> View attachment 2142797
> View attachment 2142798
> View attachment 2142799
> View attachment 2142800
> View attachment 2142802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


 

OK, this is really tough, mirror fakes are awesome and make it hard to authenticate

serial numbers are supposed to be the same, they show type of clutch and a leather, and if the same, the numbers are the same

zipper pulls ? There were so many versions - transtition from YSl still having YSL logos, then switch to SLP with still many YSL logos, and total switch to SLP which is the one from the website

I would like to see the papers , especialy the one rectangular with rounded corners turned to writing, and a dust bag material tag from inside to be able to say anything

I am hoping that the girls who have this wallet might chip in


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi, pls help to authenticate thes bag:

Item Name: YSL Downtown Tote Metallic Grey - EUC/Pristine
Item ID: 281093312960
SellerID: girlsongreenwich

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/28109331...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_520wt_958

Comments:  Is it possible that a same design for Downtown of the same color or different color has the same date code / Serial number.  

TIA !


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi, pls also help to authenticate these bags:

A) 
Item Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Tote Bag
Item ID: 281093694050
Seller ID: progectmls

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/28109369...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

B) 
Item Name: Authentic YSL black patent leather downtown bag
Item ID: 171021771432
Seller ID: leeleeanni

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/17102177...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_975

TIA !


----------



## yasminn_n

Hey !! I am so unfamiliar with Saint Laurent bags as there isn't a retailer that sells the brand where I live, so I woud really appreciate your help on this one guys 

Item: Y Ligne Cuir Gras Mini Bag, Fuchsia
Listing: N/A
Seller: Private seller
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...nk-fuchsia-petite-ligne-y-tote-bag/1017410231



Thanks so much !!!!!!!


----------



## MrsM2013

vesna said:


> looks good to me, it would b great to see the photo of the underside of a zipper head (zipper driver) with the logo



Thanks, Vesna!  I'll try to take some photos when I see the Muse in person.  I'm used to large/oversize bags and I originally preferred my Muse in Large size. Years later, I'm tired of bringing the whole house with me.  I think the medium Muse would be nice for a change. I want something black, but chic nonetheless. Muse is a perfect fit, don't you think?  Thanks again. Till next!


----------



## Momobuyglobal

vesna said:


> OK, this is really tough, mirror fakes are awesome and make it hard to authenticate
> 
> serial numbers are supposed to be the same, they show type of clutch and a leather, and if the same, the numbers are the same
> 
> zipper pulls ? There were so many versions - transtition from YSl still having YSL logos, then switch to SLP with still many YSL logos, and total switch to SLP which is the one from the website
> 
> I would like to see the papers , especialy the one rectangular with rounded corners turned to writing, and a dust bag material tag from inside to be able to say anything
> 
> I am hoping that the girls who have this wallet might chip in



Thank you so much for the information. Here are the pics of the papers, and the dust bag material is more like linen instead of silk...


----------



## weiyux3

vesna said:


> :welcome2:
> 
> I think that both are good
> 
> #1 it would be good to see the underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo and the key
> 
> #2 looks authentic


Thank you so much for your help!!  

The seller has uploaded a picture with the underside of the zipper head.  It says YSL.


----------



## vesna

Jojoboy said:


> Hi, pls help to authenticate thes bag:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Downtown Tote Metallic Grey - EUC/Pristine
> Item ID: 281093312960
> SellerID: girlsongreenwich
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/28109331...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_520wt_958
> 
> Comments: Is it possible that a same design for Downtown of the same color or different color has the same date code / Serial number.
> 
> TIA !


 
authentic, same model in the  same leather has the same number


----------



## vesna

Jojoboy said:


> Hi, pls also help to authenticate these bags:
> 
> A)
> Item Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Tote Bag
> Item ID: 281093694050
> Seller ID: progectmls
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/28109369...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> B)
> Item Name: Authentic YSL black patent leather downtown bag
> Item ID: 171021771432
> Seller ID: leeleeanni
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/17102177...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_975
> 
> TIA !


 
both look OK on the first glance but both have horrible photos, please ask sellers for cler photos of serial number and front of leather tag, as well as zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

Momobuyglobal said:


> Thank you so much for the information. Here are the pics of the papers, and the dust bag material is more like linen instead of silk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144202
> View attachment 2144203
> View attachment 2144209
> View attachment 2144210
> View attachment 2144211
> View attachment 2144212
> View attachment 2144213
> View attachment 2144215
> View attachment 2144216


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> The seller has uploaded a picture with the underside of the zipper head. It says YSL.


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

yasminn_n said:


> Hey !! I am so unfamiliar with Saint Laurent bags as there isn't a retailer that sells the brand where I live, so I woud really appreciate your help on this one guys
> 
> Item: Y Ligne Cuir Gras Mini Bag, Fuchsia
> Listing: N/A
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...nk-fuchsia-petite-ligne-y-tote-bag/1017410231
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much !!!!!!!


 
looks good  what is the serial number ?


----------



## Jojoboy

vesna said:


> both look OK on the first glance but both have horrible photos, please ask sellers for cler photos of serial number and front of leather tag, as well as zipper pulls



Thank you so much, will try to ask them for additional photos.


----------



## pl0607

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Textured Large Belle du Jour Clutch Prune
Listing number/item number: 35211
Seller: fahionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Textured-Large-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Prune-35211

I've been wanting a BDJ clutch for so long and this looks like a good deal, but not sure if it's authentic. Please help me.


----------



## im_smile

Hi experts,

please help me to authenticate this item, i am falling in love with her already, really appreciate your help!

Item: YSL CHYC CABAS TOTE
Listing: 161006429003
Seller: bigbart66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161006429003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks sooooooo much


----------



## bellabags23

Hi I know this listing ended but could you tell me if it is authentic
Yves saint Laurent Roady
seller: vorsina
item # 290892583930


linK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...hqAqKof0wNRvoiv4EMK5I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so very much


----------



## vesna

pl0607 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Textured Large Belle du Jour Clutch Prune
> Listing number/item number: 35211
> Seller: fahionphile.com
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Textured-Large-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Prune-35211
> 
> I've been wanting a BDJ clutch for so long and this looks like a good deal, but not sure if it's authentic. Please help me.



it is authentic...rarely happens that stores like their get fakes by some mistake, Fashionphile is pretty reliable seller


----------



## vesna

im_smile said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> please help me to authenticate this item, i am falling in love with her already, really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: YSL CHYC CABAS TOTE
> Listing: 161006429003
> Seller: bigbart66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161006429003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much



authentic


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi I know this listing ended but could you tell me if it is authentic
> Yves saint Laurent Roady
> seller: vorsina
> item # 290892583930
> 
> 
> linK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...hqAqKof0wNRvoiv4EMK5I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so very much



looks authentic to me


----------



## im_smile

vesna said:


> authentic



thank you so much!!!! good luck to me on bidding, want this bag so much


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!Can you please help me with this bag?  Thank you!
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Handbag
Item number: 111052233015
Seller: yanki786
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111052233015?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you so very much *vesna*


----------



## Momobuyglobal

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pl0607

vesna said:


> it is authentic...rarely happens that stores like their get fakes by some mistake, Fashionphile is pretty reliable seller


Thanks a bunch!!! 

Can you also help me authenticate these?

1.
Item:,Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Small Evening Bag Burgundy
Item #: 390578776008
Seller: ohkelcs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af04f27c8


2.
Item: YSL RASPERRY PATENT CLUTCH WITH YSL MONOGRAM
Item #:  370797134545
Seller: Katzwd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56553b42d1



***********************


----------



## vesna

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Hello!!Can you please help me with this bag?  Thank you!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Handbag
> Item number: 111052233015
> Seller: yanki786
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111052233015?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648



photos are terrible, however I am sure it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

pl0607 said:


> Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> Can you also help me authenticate these?
> 
> 1.
> Item:,Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Small Evening Bag Burgundy
> Item #: 390578776008
> Seller: ohkelcs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af04f27c8
> 
> 
> 2.
> Item: YSL RASPERRY PATENT CLUTCH WITH YSL MONOGRAM
> Item #:  370797134545
> Seller: Katzwd
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56553b42d1
> 
> 
> 
> ***********************



I have no idea really,#1 looks authentic, but I would need to see sating dust bag material content tag inside and rectangular tag with rounded corners for both bags


----------



## BabieFat

Can someone please help me authenticate this ring? Thanks.

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Arty Ovale Ring in Lapis, NIB, authentic, size 6
Seller: shoppinghabit2891
Item #: 281093952253
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281093952253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you, thank you


----------



## megan4

Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Lizard Leather BK Vintage Italy Box H00493
Listing Number: 230941216713
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...her-BK-Vintage-Italy-Box-H00493-/230941216713
Comments:  The seller has a lot of preowned items, and I just wanted to check that the prices weren't "too good to be true" for some of them.  Thank you!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

vesna said:


> photos are terrible, however I am sure it is not authentic



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dap25

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this please. TIA!
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent leather muse two black handbag
Seller: nastas69
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329eac221


----------



## vesna

megan4 said:


> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Lizard Leather BK Vintage Italy Box H00493
> Listing Number: 230941216713
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...her-BK-Vintage-Italy-Box-H00493-/230941216713
> Comments:  The seller has a lot of preowned items, and I just wanted to check that the prices weren't "too good to be true" for some of them.  Thank you!



I bought quite a number of Hermes authentic goodies from them, they were all authentic....this one looks authentic, I do not know the bag but all YSL details are right


----------



## jhl2435

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Please authenticate these bags. Thanks in advance for your time and effort.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 261187194374
> Seller: a.satraphand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261187194374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 171012818181
> Seller: 10.maka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171012818181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Attached is additional photos for the sencond Muse.



First, thank you, vesna for your previous authentication. I received the bag (the first one) and you already said it looks good with the seller's photos but please confirm its authenticity with my own photos again. Thank you in advance, vesna and all other ladies who look at this


----------



## bellabags23

please authenticate
yves saint laurent Roady
seller dkerrco
item # 330910630731

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0bcf834b


Thank you for your time vesna


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> First, thank you, vesna for your previous authentication. I received the bag (the first one) and you already said it looks good with the seller's photos but please confirm its authenticity with my own photos again. Thank you in advance, vesna and all other ladies who look at this



looks great


----------



## vesna

dap25 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this please. TIA!
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent leather muse two black handbag
> Seller: nastas69
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329eac221



this is a FAKE


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> please authenticate
> yves saint laurent Roady
> seller dkerrco
> item # 330910630731
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0bcf834b
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time vesna



this looks like an authentic roady, just ask the seller for the back of the inner leather tag to see serial number


----------



## MrsM2013

vesna said:


> looks good to me, it would b great to see the photo of the underside of a zipper head (zipper driver) with the logo


Hi Vesna. Got my Muse. The YSL logo at the back of the zipper head is there.  Thank you!


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic roady, just ask the seller for the back of the inner leather tag to see serial number



will do, Thank you *vesna*


----------



## katecee94

Item: Petit Cabas Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Tote
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: gumtree seller 
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...ves-saint-laurent-ysl-leather-tote/1017898885
Comments: Hi could i have this authenticated please? Thank you!


----------



## harit

Hi, i'm a new member of this site

i just want to know the name of this bag and it's real or not
(i have no idea T^T i just think it maybe around 2007-2008)

thank you so much for all comment 

image.free.in.th/z/iw/img_3495vert.jpg


----------



## Maki_maki

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute
Listing Number:177739-467891
Seller: -
Link:http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_..._laurent_ysl_original_model_tribute_153059724
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this bag and advise if it is real. Thank you very much!


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic roady, just ask the seller for the back of the inner leather tag to see serial number




Hi *vesna* does this tag look good

Thank you so much


----------



## mal3845

Hi.  I know this thread is about bags but I was hoping some knowledgeable YSL fans can help me identify this dress.  It was purchased at a YSL boutique in 2003 or 2004 (it was a gift and now I can't remember).  I am looking to sell/consign but I have no idea what the price would be.  Any help or to direct to me to where I should post would be much appreciated.


----------



## vesna

katecee94 said:


> Item: Petit Cabas Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Tote
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: gumtree seller
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...ves-saint-laurent-ysl-leather-tote/1017898885
> Comments: Hi could i have this authenticated please? Thank you!



seems OK, could you get the photo of the underside of a zipper head (zipper driver) to make 100% sure ?


----------



## vesna

harit said:


> Hi, i'm a new member of this site
> 
> i just want to know the name of this bag and it's real or not
> (i have no idea T^T i just think it maybe around 2007-2008)
> 
> thank you so much for all comment
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/iw/img_3495vert.jpg



welcome 

sorry but the photo does not show, please attach it here or provide a ink that works


----------



## vesna

Maki_maki said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute
> Listing Number:177739-467891
> Seller: -
> Link:http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_..._laurent_ysl_original_model_tribute_153059724
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this bag and advise if it is real. Thank you very much!



in my opinion it is real


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Hi *vesna* does this tag look good
> 
> Thank you so much



the bag looks good and the front of the tag, however this font confuses me, it is seen on small goods, perhaps newer bags, kind of strange, differs from all tags I have...I am not saying it is not OK, I am ust confused and am looking for photos of recent YSL  (not SLP) bags with this font


----------



## bellabags23

vesna said:


> the bag looks good and the front of the tag, however this font confuses me, it is seen on small goods, perhaps newer bags, kind of strange, differs from all tags I have...I am not saying it is not OK, I am ust confused and am looking for photos of recent YSL  (not SLP) bags with this font



Thank you so much Vesna, I will pass I am super paranoid... Thank you for all your help


----------



## erinleighstevie

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? 

I just bought the 'Y' crossbody (as farfetch describes it) from a reputable consignment store but I am having some doubts. The serial no. is 274172 . 000926. It might be hard to authenticate - there is only one zipper to speak of on the inside pocket (no logo on the hardware). Pics of serial no. are blurry because of the awkward position in the bag (no space to take a pic) so I did my best. Please let me know if you need anything else. A booklet on maintenance,a card of authenticity and another small square card with "controle 1234567890" are all that came with it pictured) thanks!


----------



## erinleighstevie

Oops here are the cards


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you so much Vesna, I will pass I am super paranoid... Thank you for all your help



me too, I would do the same


----------



## vesna

erinleighstevie said:


> Oops here are the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154341



cards are fake for certain, as well as serial number font on the leather tag

  I was burned by a mirror fake recently, all the numbers and engravings were right, but when I received it I noticed very different quality and smell than the original..then I looked at the cards and dust bag, cards were exactly like yours, they did seem different as soon as I saw them, but they change things all the time.....however it was a "mirror", high quality fake.


----------



## erinleighstevie

Thank you so much vesna. So disappointing. I also noticed the dustbag has no lining or tag whatsoever. Something I wouldn't have picked up on if it weren't for this thread. Let's see if they'll put up a fight or give me my money back.


----------



## harit

vesna said:


> welcome
> 
> sorry but the photo does not show, please attach it here or provide a ink that works


 
i'm sorry 

http://pic.free.in.th/id/f5dd9c58b8eb865d90c65073607f8a6b

what do you think of this bag and what's the name of it 
(thank you vesna for your help )


----------



## megan4

vesna said:


> I bought quite a number of Hermes authentic goodies from them, they were all authentic....this one looks authentic, I do not know the bag but all YSL details are right




Hi Vesna!  Thank you for your help.  Should I be concerned with the plastic zipper and lack of a serial number?  Or is that something vintage purses might or might not have?  Thank you again!


----------



## Jojoboy

vesna said:


> both look OK on the first glance but both have horrible photos, please ask sellers for cler photos of serial number and front of leather tag, as well as zipper pulls




Hi, as requested, can you take a look at the additional  photos that the seller sent me for Item (A), my Post #7772,

Additional photos: http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/browniebaby2012/library/YSL Downtown Patent Black?sort=2&page=1

Item (A) : 
Item Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Tote Bag
Item ID: 281093694050
Seller ID: progectmls

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/281093694...#ht_500wt_1156

TIA !


----------



## vesna

erinleighstevie said:


> Thank you so much vesna. So disappointing. I also noticed the dustbag has no lining or tag whatsoever. Something I wouldn't have picked up on if it weren't for this thread. Let's see if they'll put up a fight or give me my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154393
> View attachment 2154394



oh no, wrong dustbag as well....they will have to refund you


----------



## vesna

Jojoboy said:


> Hi, as requested, can you take a look at the additional  photos that the seller sent me for Item (A), my Post #7772,
> 
> Additional photos: http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/browniebaby2012/library/YSL Downtown Patent Black?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Item (A) :
> Item Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Tote Bag
> Item ID: 281093694050
> Seller ID: progectmls
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/281093694...#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> TIA !



looks good to me, all the details look fine and authentic


----------



## vesna

harit said:


> i'm sorry
> 
> http://pic.free.in.th/id/f5dd9c58b8eb865d90c65073607f8a6b
> 
> what do you think of this bag and what's the name of it
> (thank you vesna for your help )



oh my, I like this bag, I have no idea that it existed I like it very much...it has elements like a catwalk but it is a shoulder bag besace style...details look authentic ...very interesting


----------



## vesna

megan4 said:


> Hi Vesna!  Thank you for your help.  Should I be concerned with the plastic zipper and lack of a serial number?  Or is that something vintage purses might or might not have?  Thank you again!



inside zippers on YSL bags (for interior pocket) are plastic in new bags as well. I have seen  old styles with plastic zips. I think it is all fine, in the old models, bags had either  metal plaque with Yves Saint Laurent or a gold print like here


----------



## dap25

vesna said:


> this is a FAKE



Thanks a lot!


----------



## harit

vesna said:


> oh my, I like this bag, I have no idea that it existed I like it very much...it has elements like a catwalk but it is a shoulder bag besace style...details look authentic ...very interesting


 
Thanks vesna  thanks for all of your advise. I hope i can find someone that know
the name of this bag i just think it like catwalk bag too at the fist time.


----------



## Eleni910

Can you please authenticate the following YSL Large Cabas ChYc bag


----------



## Eleni910

Additional photos for authentication for the YSL Cabas ChYc bag


----------



## Eleni910

This bag is being sold on Poshmark thank you


----------



## carolx2

Hi everyone, newbie here! Can you please advise whether this is OK?

Item: Chyc clutch - Saint Laurent
Seller: Private
Comments: Seller only has dustbag and clutch, nothing else. She said she bought it from the official website. what I'm confused about is the first 6 digit serial numer (311210) is the same as a petite chyc cabas, and not 311213 (ive checked the YSL website).

Does this seem right? I have invested a lot of time trawling back previous posts and I know there was one occasion where the chyc clutch had the same number as a BDJ and that was wrong. 

Any thoughts? Please help!


----------



## darin2k

Hi everyone here

Im new to Ysl 
And fall in love with MUSE
Couldnt find anywhere else but ebay

Pls help me.

Darin2k

Thanx in advance.


----------



## vesna

Eleni910 said:


> Additional photos for authentication for the YSL Cabas ChYc bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156968
> View attachment 2156970
> View attachment 2156973
> View attachment 2156974
> View attachment 2156975
> View attachment 2156976
> View attachment 2156978


 
it has good YSL details, can you ask for the underside of a zipper head (driver of zipper) to see the logo..this is very beaten up bag, inside tag looks like it was used for years and years


----------



## vesna

darin2k said:


> Hi everyone here
> 
> Im new to Ysl
> And fall in love with MUSE
> Couldnt find anywhere else but ebay
> 
> Pls help me.
> 
> Darin2k
> 
> Thanx in advance.


 
Welcome Darin, please post the auction link, I would liek to see other stuff in the auction, but I think for now that  this Muse is authentic


----------



## vesna

carolx2 said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here! Can you please advise whether this is OK?
> 
> Item: Chyc clutch - Saint Laurent
> Seller: Private
> Comments: Seller only has dustbag and clutch, nothing else. She said she bought it from the official website. what I'm confused about is the first 6 digit serial numer (311210) is the same as a petite chyc cabas, and not 311213 (ive checked the YSL website).
> 
> Does this seem right? I have invested a lot of time trawling back previous posts and I know there was one occasion where the chyc clutch had the same number as a BDJ and that was wrong.
> 
> Any thoughts? Please help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157098
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157100
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157101


 
very very hard to identify the bag and authenticate without relevant details, and clutches are the worst nightmare   I do not know without dust bag  and  paper tags


----------



## darin2k

Hi vesna
This is the link
item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300891521460
item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300891521460


----------



## Eleni910

vesna said:


> it has good YSL details, can you ask for the underside of a zipper head (driver of zipper) to see the logo..this is very beaten up bag, inside tag looks like it was used for years and years



Here is the pic you requested


----------



## mf19

Hi can someone please authenticate this vintage clutch?  It's not on an auction site.  Thank you


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this vintage clutch?  It's not on an auction site.  Thank you



Here are the photos:


----------



## vesna

mf19 said:


> Here are the photos:


 
it looks authentic, details are right


----------



## vesna

darin2k said:


> Hi vesna
> This is the link
> item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300891521460
> item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300891521460


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

Eleni910 said:


> Here is the pic you requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157522


 
looks good


----------



## Eleni910

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you very much !


----------



## Vmo1117

Please authenticate this YSL Large Muse? Currently being sold on Poshmark.


----------



## Vmo1117

Additional photos (my apologies, sent too soon!)


----------



## mf19

vesna said:


> it looks authentic, details are right



Thank you!


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Please help me authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc  Large Tote! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Here are additional photos:


----------



## Eleni910

Can you please authenticate the following YSL Muse bag for me buyer s on Poshmark Thank you


----------



## Eleni910

More pics for the YSL Muse bag. 







Thank you !


----------



## vesna

Vmo1117 said:


> Additional photos (my apologies, sent too soon!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159042
> View attachment 2159047
> View attachment 2159051
> View attachment 2159053


 
looks like it is an authentic Muse


----------



## vesna

Eleni910 said:


> Can you please authenticate the following YSL Muse bag for me buyer s on Poshmark Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160335
> View attachment 2160336
> View attachment 2160338
> View attachment 2160339
> View attachment 2160340
> View attachment 2160341
> View attachment 2160343
> View attachment 2160344
> View attachment 2160345
> View attachment 2160347


 
this looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Eleni910 said:


> More pics for the YSL Muse bag.
> View attachment 2160353
> View attachment 2160354
> View attachment 2160355
> View attachment 2160356
> View attachment 2160358
> 
> 
> Thank you !


I don't know about this one, this is not the patent one from above ? This is a leather muse but need better pics of leather tag and front of the bag with the lock and leather under the lock to see imprint of the logo, lock and the key and zipper pulls ...

please post online links to all bags you asked for


----------



## vesna

*bowsandmacarons, *for some reason I can not see reply icons on any of your posts ???  

I do not think this bag is authentic. Could you please post a clear enlarged photo of only a rectangular tag with oval corners with writing on it


----------



## Eleni910

vesna said:


> I don't know about this one, this is not the patent one from above ? This is a leather muse but need better pics of leather tag and front of the bag with the lock and leather under the lock to see imprint of the logo, lock and the key and zipper pulls ...
> 
> please post online links to all bags you asked for



Thank you according to the seller it's the same bag as the one above it pics from both posts are from the same bag...


----------



## carolx2

vesna said:


> very very hard to identify the bag and authenticate without relevant details, and clutches are the worst nightmare  I do not know without dust bag and paper tags


 
Thanks all the same Vesna. was hoping to see whether you had experiences with serial numbers for authentic items not containing the right product codes too. Regretfully will have to pass on the purchase then.


----------



## tulips0214

HI.  Please help me to authenticate this  YSL belle de jour.  Thank you for any help.

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour Cabas Tote Bag Shopper Black NWT Authentic
Item ID: 111063159423 		  	
 Seller ID: bagsandbeyond
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...423?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dbe1527f


----------



## vesna

Eleni910 said:


> Thank you according to the seller it's the same bag as the one above it pics from both posts are from the same bag...



the problem arises when sellers take photos with cell phones..you can not see relevant details and leather structure in these photos...ySL details look OK but I am not sure 100% unless better photos are given by the seller


----------



## ______s2

Hello prof , I recently purchase a chuck clutch from a second hand store, would you authentic this for me please , thank you in advance , the serial number might be hard to see , it's: 311210.527411


----------



## ______s2

Here's more to the tag



Is it possible that the tag are still yves saint Laurent but the dustbag is from saint Laurent Paris ? , however, regardless the dustbag is the clutch itself it's authentic ? Help plz


----------



## weiyux3

Hi, I recently bought a large patent white muse on ebay.
Could someone please help me authenticate? (the engraving on the lock is making me kind of suspicious)
It didn't come with authenticity cards or dust bag.
Thank you very much


----------



## Eleni910

vesna said:


> the problem arises when sellers take photos with cell phones..you can not see relevant details and leather structure in these photos...ySL details look OK but I am not sure 100% unless better photos are given by the seller



Thank you very much I decided to pass as its seems a bit weird that the photos of the leather are different


----------



## Jojoboy

vesna said:


> looks good to me, all the details look fine and authentic



Thank you


----------



## vesna

______s2 said:


> Here's more to the tag
> View attachment 2162577
> View attachment 2162578
> 
> Is it possible that the tag are still yves saint Laurent but the dustbag is from saint Laurent Paris ? , however, regardless the dustbag is the clutch itself it's authentic ? Help plz


 yes, all this looks fine


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> Hi, I recently bought a large patent white muse on ebay.
> Could someone please help me authenticate? (the engraving on the lock is making me kind of suspicious)
> It didn't come with authenticity cards or dust bag.
> Thank you very much


 
one of those misterious cases when most of the details are right and then you have two odd ones, like the engraving on the lock as well as the serial number - it is reversed ??? I would not know what to do with this bag   I have reversed serial number of my old Mombasa which is authentic ???? very rare, very, but here - the lock engraving is off as well, the rest really looks fine, in the time of this old (lampo zipper) model, fakes were horrible, not this similar to the original  ..I am even inclined to say that this one is authentic


----------



## jessdressed

Hi I'd like to get info on whether this is authentic. My cousin took these photos. Thank you!


----------



## weiyux3

vesna said:


> one of those misterious cases when most of the details are right and then you have two odd ones, like the engraving on the lock as well as the serial number - it is reversed ??? I would not know what to do with this bag   I have reversed serial number of my old Mombasa which is authentic ???? very rare, very, but here - the lock engraving is off as well, the rest really looks fine, in the time of this old (lampo zipper) model, fakes were horrible, not this similar to the original  ..I am even inclined to say that this one is authentic


Thank you so much for your help, Vesna!
I have contacted the seller and she has agreed to let me return it for a refund.


----------



## weiyux3

weiyux3 said:


> Thank you so much for your help, Vesna!
> I have contacted the seller and she has agreed to let me return it for a refund.


I don't want to take any chances with spending a lot of money for a bag that has weird details.
Every time I see the lock, it makes me sad 
It was a really nice bag too...


----------



## ces325

Hi- I recently purchased the YSL Cabas Chyc Large and wanted to know if it's authentic.

Seller: Overstock.com
Item#14708644
Item Name YSL Cabas CHyc Large

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

jessdressed said:


> Hi I'd like to get info on whether this is authentic. My cousin took these photos. Thank you!



please show the front of leather tag and th paper with rounded corners turned to text side


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> Hi- I recently purchased the YSL Cabas Chyc Large and wanted to know if it's authentic.
> 
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Item#14708644
> Item Name YSL Cabas CHyc Large
> 
> Thanks!



overstock is pretty safe but not 100%, please post the link to the item


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> I don't want to take any chances with spending a lot of money for a bag that has weird details.
> Every time I see the lock, it makes me sad
> It was a really nice bag too...



I would do the same


----------



## Celia_Hish

Item: AUTHENTIC. WOMENS YVES ST LAURENT T SHIRT BRAND NEW WITH TAGS 
Listing Number: 190831388074
Seller: angiew26311
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190831388074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_63wt_1170
Comments: Is this AUTHENTIC YSL tee?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC. WOMENS YVES ST LAURENT T SHIRT BRAND NEW WITH TAGS
> Listing Number: 190831388074
> Seller: angiew26311
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190831388074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_63wt_1170
> Comments: Is this AUTHENTIC YSL tee?


 
Sorry wrong post.....MODs, pls help to delete this, appreciate ur help...tks


----------



## ces325

Here's the link from Overstock.  Thank you!
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ChYc-Tote/7225943/product.html#product-detail


----------



## 8mile

Hello! May I post YSL scarves here for identification? And, if so, what details do I need to photograph? Thanks!


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Vesna,

Could you take a look at this mini Cabas Chyc?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121103842743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I purchased this Roady on ebay, it arrived today and I just want to make sure it is okay. I've attached some additional photos, let me know if something more specific is needed. TIA!

*I can't for the life of me find the material tag inside the dustbag and I've read that is not a good sign :/ A little worried..

Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Paris Roady Hobo Black Raffia & Patent Leather $1595
Listing Number:  161016285963
Seller:  fayres56
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161016285963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## vesna

cvlshopaholic said:


> I purchased this Roady on ebay, it arrived today and I just want to make sure it is okay. I've attached some additional photos, let me know if something more specific is needed. TIA!
> 
> *I can't for the life of me find the material tag inside the dustbag and I've read that is not a good sign :/ A little worried..
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Paris Roady Hobo Black Raffia & Patent Leather $1595
> Listing Number: 161016285963
> Seller: fayres56
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161016285963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
looks good   material tag is inbetween black outer and white inner lining, sawn into the stitching


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> Here's the link from Overstock. Thank you!
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ChYc-Tote/7225943/product.html#product-detail


 
I bought quite a few YSL items on Overstock and all are great. When you get it just check back with us with some photos - innter leather tag front and back, paper tag with serial number on it, zipper pulls and zipper head underside where the logo is


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Could you take a look at this mini Cabas Chyc?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121103842743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 
looks good 

please use format from post #1 so that is searchable for others later


----------



## cvlshopaholic

vesna said:


> looks good   material tag is inbetween black outer and white inner lining, sawn into the stitching



thanks vesna! I've located them in my other YSL dust bags but I swear this one is just not there..if everything else looks good should I be worried?


----------



## ces325

Thanks Vesna!


----------



## ces325

Here are the pics.  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

cvlshopaholic said:


> thanks vesna! I've located them in my other YSL dust bags but I swear this one is just not there..if everything else looks good should I be worried?



I really think the bag is fine


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> Here are the pics.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168500
> View attachment 2168501
> View attachment 2168502
> View attachment 2168507
> View attachment 2168509
> View attachment 2168511



looks good to me


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks Vesna!



vesna said:


> looks good
> 
> please use format from post #1 so that is searchable for others later


----------



## ces325

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jo3y

Any way to see if this is real pretty please?  How much did it retail for?

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black VELVET Birds Flying t-shirt
Listing Number: 190832985591
Seller: carlayorkla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...985591?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item2c6e8845f7
Comments: First there was only one picture in the listing so I asked the seller to put up another one, but i'm not sure if it helps. The seller has 100% positive feedback and has sold/is selling other YSL t-shirts, but i'm not sure if they're real. So ANY help would be appreciated thanks ^^


----------



## vesna

Jo3y said:


> Any way to see if this is real pretty please?  How much did it retail for?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Black VELVET Birds Flying t-shirt
> Listing Number: 190832985591
> Seller: carlayorkla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...985591?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item2c6e8845f7
> Comments: First there was only one picture in the listing so I asked the seller to put up another one, but i'm not sure if it helps. The seller has 100% positive feedback and has sold/is selling other YSL t-shirts, but i'm not sure if they're real. So ANY help would be appreciated thanks ^^


 
unfortunately not many of us would know about wardrobe, please try other forums within tPF which deal with t-shirts...sorry


----------



## anjolapanda

Item: Saint Laurent Arty Ring
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/saint-laurent-ring/1017502532
Comments: I asked the seller for more photos, along with the dustbag and he seemed happy to. I have attached further photos he emailed me. Thank you so much  x
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0826_zpsc98497a6.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0825_zps3458a1f3.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0824_zpsab81de6e.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0788_zps06036eb8.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0827_zpsccc77f92.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0790_zpsa602d24d.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a608/anjolao/IMG_0789_zps9c4256ec.jpg


----------



## anayas

Hello and thanks to all for your help!

Could you please help me authentify this YSL chyc bag?

                             Item: Genuine YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large Leather Bag in Oxblood/RedGe
Listing Number: 111066087250Seller: polkadotheart00  
 Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GENUINE-YSL-...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dc0dff52

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jo3y

vesna said:


> unfortunately not many of us would know about wardrobe, please try other forums within tPF which deal with t-shirts...sorry



Thanks for your reply, I will try that!


----------



## parisianescape

Hi!

Please authenticate this:

Item: YSL Black Muse Bag
Listing Number: 271195104663
Seller: spwanders
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...wUthzhvNBegwVhH5lfvWs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Please let me know what you think! I've won this item but would like a confirmation before paying if possible. Thanks!


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi Vesna, 

Would need your help again in authenticating this YSL reversible tote  

Item: Authentic YSL shoulder tote bag!!  Sac Neo Double!   Reversible leather  tote!! 
Listing Number: 321121465722
Seller:  sakura.203
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac454b57a

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## caro10201979

Hi,

Just a question, I asked the seller for additional pictures of the bag below, but all she responded with is that the bag is 100% authentic and comes with authenticity card. I know that's doesn't prove anything, so now I'm wondering if I should report the listing to ebay? 

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two Navy Blue Croc embossed
Listing Number: 200922271256
Seller: vanillaextract22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/200922271256#ht_587wt_1365

Thanks for your input!


----------



## stravinsky18

Hello 
could you help me with this item?

New YSL women belt grey patent leathersize 26 Authentic, No reserve
121105052912

seller : thehomecollection (6021)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Wom...912&&clkid=7504649737678718525&_qi=RTM1303752


I purchased another YSL belt from this seller earlier will upload the pics soon
thanks
cie88


----------



## ferf1223

Hi

I've had such wonderful help from the fine folks on the Mulberry thread that when a friend of mine purchased this bag and has received it today - she asked if I would ask about authenticity...I suspect additional photos may be required and if you guys could let me know what photos are required I will see if she can provide them.

Item:  *YSL BLACK ROADY STINGRAY HANDBAG (RARE VERSION)*
Listing Number:  251266669837
Seller: 1luvumal 
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-BLACK-ROADY-STINGRAY-HANDBAG-RARE-VERSION-/251266669837

thank you so much.


----------



## k3liana

Hi there,

First timer here, so I apologize for any errors in posting this request.

Item: YSL Belle de Jour Tote Black Leather
 Listing Number: 111069016868
 Seller: eurochyc
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BELLE-D...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dc3ab324
 Comments: I also asked the seller if a copy of the receipt was available, and they advised me that the bag was purchased at a family sale in NY in which sales receipts are not given.

Thank you in advance for any info you can provide


----------



## Jacer

[FONT=&quot]Could you please authenticate this bag for me? 

Thank you! 

Item: *Authentic YSL DOWNTOWN Embossed Black/Gray bag*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Item Number:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]321121461672[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Seller: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*sakura.203*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321121461672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you need more info please let me know! Ill contact the seller.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks again![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Really appreciate all the help you give![/FONT]


----------



## vesna

anayas said:


> Hello and thanks to all for your help!
> 
> Could you please help me authentify this YSL chyc bag?
> 
> Item: Genuine YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large Leather Bag in Oxblood/RedGe
> Listing Number: 111066087250Seller: polkadotheart00
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GENUINE-YSL-...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dc0dff52
> 
> Thanks a lot



I do not think that this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

parisianescape said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: YSL Black Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 271195104663
> Seller: spwanders
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...wUthzhvNBegwVhH5lfvWs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Please let me know what you think! I've won this item but would like a confirmation before paying if possible. Thanks!



Hi, it is not possible to authenticate on the basis of photos posted. I would need to see inner leather tag front and back, clear photos, zipper pulls closeup photo and zipper head (driver) underside with the logo....and the key/keys

also, it is customary to ****************** and then win the bag to be fair t the seller and others


----------



## vesna

bagaholic29 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Would need your help again in authenticating this YSL reversible tote
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL shoulder tote bag!!  Sac Neo Double!   Reversible leather  tote!!
> Listing Number: 321121465722
> Seller:  sakura.203
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac454b57a
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, pocket has a leather tag, I would need to see front and back with serial number please


----------



## vesna

caro10201979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question, I asked the seller for additional pictures of the bag below, but all she responded with is that the bag is 100% authentic and comes with authenticity card. I know that's doesn't prove anything, so now I'm wondering if I should report the listing to ebay?
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Two Navy Blue Croc embossed
> Listing Number: 200922271256
> Seller: vanillaextract22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/200922271256#ht_587wt_1365
> 
> Thanks for your input!


H, I can not authenticate on the basis of what is posted in the auction, although I am inclined to think it is authentic.....but anyway the seller has a right not to wish to post additional photos, and that should not be the reason to report the listing..the seller posted what is there and we have the right to bid or not...only if there is a clear indication that the bag is a fake, but listed as authentic, we report it


----------



## vesna

ferf1223 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had such wonderful help from the fine folks on the Mulberry thread that when a friend of mine purchased this bag and has received it today - she asked if I would ask about authenticity...I suspect additional photos may be required and if you guys could let me know what photos are required I will see if she can provide them.
> 
> Item:  *YSL BLACK ROADY STINGRAY HANDBAG (RARE VERSION)*
> Listing Number:  251266669837
> Seller: 1luvumal
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-BLACK-ROADY-STINGRAY-HANDBAG-RARE-VERSION-/251266669837
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much.




I would gladly help but these two fuzzy photos are not showing nearly enough detail...we need inner leather tag front and back, paperwork showing serial number if available...clear photo of the leather and interior, and YSL signature on the handle (this one is blurry)


----------



## vesna

k3liana said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First timer here, so I apologize for any errors in posting this request.
> 
> Item: YSL Belle de Jour Tote Black Leather
> Listing Number: 111069016868
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BELLE-D...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dc3ab324
> Comments: I also asked the seller if a copy of the receipt was available, and they advised me that the bag was purchased at a family sale in NY in which sales receipts are not given.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info you can provide



I do not know this bag well, I can ask for leather tag better clearer photo front and back and maybe see something from it


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> [FONT=&quot]Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: *Authentic YSL DOWNTOWN Embossed Black/Gray bag*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Item Number:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]321121461672[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Seller: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*sakura.203*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321121461672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]If you need more info please let me know! Ill contact the seller.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Thanks again![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Really appreciate all the help you give![/FONT]



I would need to see front and back of the inner leather tag and engraving of YSL on buckles on the front of the bag...also zipper pulls and the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper)


----------



## caro10201979

vesna said:


> H, I can not authenticate on the basis of what is posted in the auction, although I am inclined to think it is authentic.....but anyway the seller has a right not to wish to post additional photos, and that should not be the reason to report the listing..the seller posted what is there and we have the right to bid or not...only if there is a clear indication that the bag is a fake, but listed as authentic, we report it


Thank you Vesna! Your input is as always very much appreciated


----------



## parisianescape

vesna said:


> Hi, it is not possible to authenticate on the basis of photos posted. I would need to see inner leather tag front and back, clear photos, zipper pulls closeup photo and zipper head (driver) underside with the logo....and the key/keys
> 
> also, it is customary to ****************** and then win the bag to be fair t the seller and others


 

Hi, 

Sorry, I didn't know the rules beforehand!! I have paid and the seller has sent the bag to me but said that if it isn't authentic then I could get a refund.  It looks good to me, vintage muse with quite some wear, but I'd like your expert opinion! I've taken more pictures now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
T
	

		
			
		

		
	






























	

		
			
		

		
	
hank you!!


----------



## parisianescape

Here are the last few.  Thank you again in advance!




vesna said:


> Hi, it is not possible to authenticate on the basis of photos posted. I would need to see inner leather tag front and back, clear photos, zipper pulls closeup photo and zipper head (driver) underside with the logo....and the key/keys
> 
> also, it is customary to ****************** and then win the bag to be fair t the seller and others


----------



## vesna

parisianescape said:


> View attachment 2174130
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174132
> 
> 
> Here are the last few.  Thank you again in advance!



sorry I did not understand fully, I thought you were authenticating to see if to pay and you won already...sorry

yes, it is authentic  Muse, all details checked fine


----------



## clsmoove

Hi there, 

Unfortunately, the listing I'm considering has been removed, but I have the photos for the bag; could you please help me verify authenticity? 

Thank you so much!

Item: YSL Medium Muse Tote (black)
Seller ID:  alexbodk


----------



## clsmoove

sorry - here's a few more photos:


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello, YSL experts!  Is this Cabas Chyc authentic?  Please say yes 

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large Leather Bag
Listing Number:  271203608497
Seller:  allcustomerneeds
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...97?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f24fea7b1
Comments:  Seller claims its genuine/authentic

Questions:  Is it a "first version" cabas chyc?  What kind of leather is it (sheepskin or calf)?  Forgive me for all the questions, but I'm very new to YSL


----------



## Glenichka

Hi im considering to buy this Ysl easy bag from my neighbor. Can u pls authenticate this for me. Thanks


----------



## Glenichka

Shes selling it to me for $800 leather is so soft, but still couldn't tell actually coz I never had one. She said she bought it on a shop in Japan that sells pre owned bags...


----------



## Mitsukuni

Hi Vesna, 

I'm very new to YSL handbag. Could you please help me authenticate this Downtown? 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Downtown Handbag
Listing Number: 281103325080
Seller: kwik312
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281103325080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks u so much (:


----------



## yang0440

Item:YSL Belle de jour clutch 
Listing Number: 400483460264
Seller: lava01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...264?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3eaca4a8
Comments: Hello. Looking to buy a YSL clutch and saw this. Sounds like a good deal. Please help me authenticate. Your help us much appreciated.


----------



## vesna

clsmoove said:


> sorry - here's a few more photos:



looks good


----------



## vesna

nekostar0412 said:


> Hello, YSL experts!  Is this Cabas Chyc authentic?  Please say yes
> 
> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large Leather Bag
> Listing Number:  271203608497
> Seller:  allcustomerneeds
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...97?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f24fea7b1
> Comments:  Seller claims its genuine/authentic
> 
> Questions:  Is it a "first version" cabas chyc?  What kind of leather is it (sheepskin or calf)?  Forgive me for all the questions, but I'm very new to YSL



If you bought it, I am very sorry, please authenticate it here next time before you plunge and buy...this is a HORRIBLE cheap FAKE....is the seller willing to refund with no problem? Ask for refund of all shipping charges -  to you and back to them


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> Shes selling it to me for $800 leather is so soft, but still couldn't tell actually coz I never had one. She said she bought it on a shop in Japan that sells pre owned bags...



it  is an authentic easy...just to be 100% sure, please post photos of the back of a leather tag with serial number and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo...but I am quite certain it is real


----------



## vesna

Mitsukuni said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I'm very new to YSL handbag. Could you please help me authenticate this Downtown?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Downtown Handbag
> Listing Number: 281103325080
> Seller: kwik312
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281103325080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks u so much (:



please ask the seller for photos of:

- a driver of the zipper underside with the logo, 
- side of the buckle with YSL engraving, 
- bottom of the bag, 
- back side of leather tag with serial number and 
- full photo of only paper tag with rounded corner, the vital part of one word is not visible and that one is really important


----------



## vesna

yang0440 said:


> Item:YSL Belle de jour clutch
> Listing Number: 400483460264
> Seller: lava01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...264?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3eaca4a8
> Comments: Hello. Looking to buy a YSL clutch and saw this. Sounds like a good deal. Please help me authenticate. Your help us much appreciated.



I am sorry, this clutch is too complicated to authenticate since it has amazing replicas - mirror copies.....if there is a dustbag and a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners I could say something


----------



## Glenichka

Thanks Ms, vesna i will take pictures to show u.


----------



## Mitsukuni

vesna said:


> please ask the seller for photos of:
> 
> - a driver of the zipper underside with the logo,
> - side of the buckle with YSL engraving,
> - bottom of the bag,
> - back side of leather tag with serial number and
> - full photo of only paper tag with rounded corner, the vital part of one word is not visible and that one is really important



Thank you very much for your kind help  Here are the additional photos; 

http://s2.postimg.org/5i9nejym1/1111.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/qqnbvzd2x/2222.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/8qe4rlkvt/3333.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/lx3kr4gl5/4444.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/byim4n75l/5555.jpg

Thanking you in advance


----------



## vesna

Mitsukuni said:


> Thank you very much for your kind help  Here are the additional photos;
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/5i9nejym1/1111.jpg
> http://s2.postimg.org/qqnbvzd2x/2222.jpg
> http://s2.postimg.org/8qe4rlkvt/3333.jpg
> http://s2.postimg.org/lx3kr4gl5/4444.jpg
> http://s2.postimg.org/byim4n75l/5555.jpg
> 
> Thanking you in advance


 

all great !!  authentic bag, however BEWARE it is SMALL downtown, NOT the large

check here dimensions and there is a lot of photos of various sizes, make sure it is the one you really want

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html


----------



## Mitsukuni

Many thanks for your kind advice ((((:


----------



## nekostar0412

vesna said:


> If you bought it, I am very sorry, please authenticate it here next time before you plunge and buy...this is a HORRIBLE cheap FAKE....is the seller willing to refund with no problem? Ask for refund of all shipping charges -  to you and back to them


Thanks for the feedback. No, I hadn't bought it yet, but was looking. I had suspicions about the dust bag so thanks for confirming those suspicions!  Why can't people just be honest...it would make the world a better place


----------



## vesna

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. No, I hadn't bought it yet, but was looking. I had suspicions about the dust bag so thanks for confirming those suspicions!  Why can't people just be honest...it would make the world a better place



I am so glad to hear this......good eye


----------



## anayas

vesna said:


> I do not think that this is an authentic bag


Hello Vesna

thanks a lot for your reply. Fortunately I did not bid as I was waiting for your reply. Could you please let me know for my own knowledge why you think it is a fake?

Merci merci beaucoup


----------



## ceedoan

Hello authenticators,
please help me with this one.

Item: YSL cabas chyc 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: buying from an acquaintance
Link: N/A
Comments: here are all the pics she sent me.


----------



## ceedoan

additional pictures. i'm having trouble uploading the last 2 but i'll try it again later today.  thanks in advance!!


----------



## ceedoan

that's the last of it. please let me know what you think! thanks again in advance!


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> I would need to see front and back of the inner leather tag and engraving of YSL on buckles on the front of the bag...also zipper pulls and the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper)



Thanks so much for your time Vesna! But the seller has yet to get back to me on more pictures so I'm going to play it safe and skip.

Just wanted to let you know I really appericate all the time to you take to help all of us out.


----------



## lilylovemuffin

Hi there. I am new to the forum and have a bag that needs to be authenticated. I know NOTHING about it other than my mom says it is vintage so any information about the bag would be appreciated. Thanks! 







ETA: I can always get more pictures for authentication purposes... I'd really like to know the name/style of the bag. Oh, it's my mom's bag too- not from eBay or anywhere else.


----------



## Brooke0502

Item: YSL BLACK LOGO TEE
Listing Number: N/A ON POSHMARK 
Seller: DIVAXX
Link:http://poshmark.com/listing/51830940743cef05d9000c65
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others please let me know TIA!! Just don't want to buy if not authentic! Also sorry if this isn't the right place!


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Thanks so much for your time Vesna! But the seller has yet to get back to me on more pictures so I'm going to play it safe and skip.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I really appericate all the time to you take to help all of us out.




thanks so much Jacer


----------



## vesna

anayas said:


> Hello Vesna
> 
> thanks a lot for your reply. Fortunately I did not bid as I was waiting for your reply. Could you please let me know for my own knowledge why you think it is a fake?
> 
> Merci merci beaucoup



Hi, I am so sorry, we can not disclose this because those who make fakes are reading too and improving fakes with every hint


----------



## vesna

ceedoan said:


> that's the last of it. please let me know what you think! thanks again in advance!




this is not an authentic bag


----------



## kathy68

Hello, YSL experts! Is this Muse two authentic? Please say yes! Thanks!

Item: Yves Saint-Laurent Medium MUSE TWO Sachel bag in Cognac
Listing Number: 271202664377
Seller: kaorikekkococo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1378

Comments: Seller claims its genuine/authentic


----------



## kathy68

Here are more pictures, If you need more pictures, just let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## kathy68

Here are two more:


----------



## amberlei

Item: YSL Y Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Personal seller
Comments: I got this used Y clutch from a local seller, I can tell this bag has it's own history but I am not sure if it is real..Please.. help me with that Thank you very much
http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756139/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756001/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756405/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8738874728/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756255/


----------



## 7sherry7

Hi Ladies,

 I'd be very much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate this:


Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y CHYC Textured Leather Clutch Bag Wallet
Listing Number: 161025052363
Seller: ch2abi*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...t-/161025052363?pt=Wallet&hash=item257dd74ecb
Comments: N/A


----------



## ceedoan

vesna said:


> this is not an authentic bag



thanks so much vesna for all your help on this forum!! i feel like the fakes can be tricky sometimes since they're getting better and better in terms of mimicking the real deal. so glad i posted on here and didn't go through with the transaction!!!


----------



## maihandbag

*Item:* YSL Medium Cabas Chyc Lizard Embossed Leather
*Listing Number:* 281107960591
*Seller*: maiaram
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281107960591
*Comments:* 
hi there, this is the first time i am using this thread and wanted to authenticate a YSL medium cabas chyc bag that i purchased from a sample sale.  i wasn't able to attach photos because i kept getting an error, so i created an ebay listing for the sake of viewing the photos (if someone is willing to purchase at that price, then i might end up selling it!).  silly... i know.  but if you need any additional photos, please let me know.  thank you!!


----------



## vesna

kathy68 said:


> Here are two more:


 
looks good to me...what is the logo on the bottom of the zipper head (driver, underside) ?


----------



## vesna

amberlei said:


> Item: YSL Y Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Personal seller
> Comments: I got this used Y clutch from a local seller, I can tell this bag has it's own history but I am not sure if it is real..Please.. help me with that Thank you very much
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756139/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756001/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756405/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8738874728/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95749763@N06/8737756255/


 

it could be real, but i can never be sure of it due to amazing mirror fakes that are out there...any papers and a dust bag?


----------



## vesna

7sherry7 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd be very much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate this:
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y CHYC Textured Leather Clutch Bag Wallet
> Listing Number: 161025052363
> Seller: ch2abi*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...t-/161025052363?pt=Wallet&hash=item257dd74ecb
> Comments: N/A


 
it could be real, but i can never be sure of it due to amazing mirror fakes that are out there...any papers and a dust bag?


----------



## vesna

maihandbag said:


> *Item:* YSL Medium Cabas Chyc Lizard Embossed Leather
> *Listing Number:* 281107960591
> *Seller*: maiaram
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281107960591
> *Comments:*
> hi there, this is the first time i am using this thread and wanted to authenticate a YSL medium cabas chyc bag that i purchased from a sample sale. i wasn't able to attach photos because i kept getting an error, so i created an ebay listing for the sake of viewing the photos (if someone is willing to purchase at that price, then i might end up selling it!). silly... i know. but if you need any additional photos, please let me know. thank you!!


 
  this is an authentic bag


----------



## maihandbag

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag


 
vesna - thank you for the peace of mind!  i appreciate it very much!!!


----------



## SandraL

Hello YSL ladies! What do you think about this reversible tote?

Item: Beautiful YSL Yves Saint Laurent REVERSIBLE TOTE NWT
Listing Number: 190838117637
Seller: jean2904stitch
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190838117637?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Thank you so much!


----------



## lanvin

wondered about this, thanks

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y bag
Listing Number:130908859622
Seller: patrstan302012
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130908859622&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## kathy68

vesna said:


> looks good to me...what is the logo on the bottom of the zipper head (driver, underside) ?


Thanks soooooooo much vesna for all your help on this forum!!
The following are the pictures of dust bag and logo on the bottom of the zipper:


----------



## kathy68

Here is one more:


----------



## parisianescape

vesna said:


> sorry I did not understand fully, I thought you were authenticating to see if to pay and you won already...sorry
> 
> yes, it is authentic  Muse, all details checked fine



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## neoh2006

Item:Authentic 2012 YSL orange shoulder bag/clutch, made in Italy
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140973293137?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller:hautecouture_only | 16 | 100.0%

I've won this bag but want confirmation that its authentic before I pay up? Any comments?
All help appreciated.


----------



## vesna

SandraL said:


> Hello YSL ladies! What do you think about this reversible tote?
> 
> Item: Beautiful YSL Yves Saint Laurent REVERSIBLE TOTE NWT
> Listing Number: 190838117637
> Seller: jean2904stitch
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190838117637?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> wondered about this, thanks
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y bag
> Listing Number:130908859622
> Seller: patrstan302012
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130908859622&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


 
it looks authentic...could we just see the serial number on the leather and zipper head underside with the logo ?


----------



## vesna

kathy68 said:


> Here is one more:


 
looks great


----------



## kathy68

vesna said:


> looks great


So it is authentic, right? Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

neoh2006 said:


> Item:Authentic 2012 YSL orange shoulder bag/clutch, made in Italy
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140973293137?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller:hautecouture_only | 16 | 100.0%
> 
> I've won this bag but want confirmation that its authentic before I pay up? Any comments?
> All help appreciated.


 
Hi, according to the rules, please first authenticate and then win, so that we are fair to the seller and other bidders.

This bag requires few more details to be authenticated:

-back side of a leather tag with serial number
-clear closeup of paper tags so that i see the one with rounded corners well


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> it looks authentic...could we just see the serial number on the leather and zipper head underside with the logo ?



Hi, I will ask - does  new version have a  serial number because the flap/tag inside doesn't lift up from what I saw of the pink one in the shop


----------



## Alebeth

Hello,
I would very much appreciate anyone's help in authenticating this YSL scarf. I am concerned about the YSL label/material tag as it looks different from others that I have seen, but then again, I'm not sure if the others are authentic. Thanks so much!

Item: YSL leopard print scarf
Seller: miss_sunshine25
Item number: 380639917545
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...17545?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item589fe835e9


----------



## Alebeth

Hello,
I would very much appreciate anyone's help in authenticating this YSL scarf. I am concerned about the YSL label/material tag as it looks different from others that I have seen, but then again, I'm not sure if the others are authentic. Thanks so much!

Item: YSL leopard print scarf
Seller: miss_sunshine25
Item number: 380639917545
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...17545?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item589fe835e9

I also posted this in the YSL authentication thread but I know it's mostly for handbags. My apologies for this double post and if I'm doing anything wrong but I am hoping those familiar with YSL scarves would possibly be of help. Moderators, if I am doing anything wrong, please delete whichever post is inappropriate and my sincere apologies again.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Hi, I will ask - does  new version have a  serial number because the flap/tag inside doesn't lift up from what I saw of the pink one in the shop



it should be inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

mimilo said:


> Hello,
> I would very much appreciate anyone's help in authenticating this YSL scarf. I am concerned about the YSL label/material tag as it looks different from others that I have seen, but then again, I'm not sure if the others are authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: YSL leopard print scarf
> Seller: miss_sunshine25
> Item number: 380639917545
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...17545?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item589fe835e9



I am not 100% sure but it looks authentic..tags do differ , however it i very hard to authenticate scarf without feeling the material in person, sorry we can not be of help


----------



## vesna

kathy68 said:


> So it is authentic, right? Thank you so much!



yes it is


----------



## Dannyk

Hi, I saw a ysl belt on this website www.tupafashion.com. I just want to confirm whether the product that they are selling is authentic or fake because I went to ysl shop here and they no more selling the design I wanted which exactly in the tupafashion website. Please confirm whether can I buy from this website or not ?


----------



## tulips0214

Hi, can someone kindly  help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you in advance for all your help.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Chyc Vinta Crossbody Rtl $1450 Italy Cards Dustbag
Seller: qristykurtz
Item number: 261217097176
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1c095d8


----------



## Missee

Please help me authethicate this bag. Thanks very much in advance! 

Item: (eBay name) YVES SAINT LAURENT GRAY SUEDE BAG
Listing Number: 330922910062
Seller: emmanouilp123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330922910062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I don't know anything about it bag, so It would be nice if you could tell me what a good price would be for it. Thanks!


----------



## tslsusi

Quote: Hi I received this as a birthday gift from my mom she bought it at a tj maxx runway store
Item: YSL/ST Laurent Y Line Wallet?
Seller: TJ maxx runway
Comments: Attached are the images it came with its paperwork, dustbag and box, I know that sometimes doesn't mean anything. I can return it. I tried to take a photo of the back of the zipper but its too tricky, it is stamped with 'saint laurent paris.' Just hoping its real. I don't know the difference between the YSL wallets and St Laurent any advice is wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> Quote: Hi I received this as a birthday gift from my mom she bought it at a tj maxx runway store
> Item: YSL/ST Laurent Y Line Wallet?
> Seller: TJ maxx runway
> Comments: Attached are the images it came with its paperwork, dustbag and box, I know that sometimes doesn't mean anything. I can return it. I tried to take a photo of the back of the zipper but its too tricky, it is stamped with 'saint laurent paris.' Just hoping its real. I don't know the difference between the YSL wallets and St Laurent any advice is wonderful. Thank you!


 

looks good


----------



## vesna

Missee said:


> Please help me authethicate this bag. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Item: (eBay name) YVES SAINT LAURENT GRAY SUEDE BAG
> Listing Number: 330922910062
> Seller: emmanouilp123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330922910062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: I don't know anything about it bag, so It would be nice if you could tell me what a good price would be for it. Thanks!


 
thisis authentic besace in anthracite nubuck ..amazing bag, I LOVE it. It was originally $1800, I bought it for $780 on sale and thought it was great price


----------



## vesna

tulips0214 said:


> Hi, can someone kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance for all your help.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Chyc Vinta Crossbody Rtl $1450 Italy Cards Dustbag
> Seller: qristykurtz
> Item number: 261217097176
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1c095d8


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

Dannyk said:


> Hi, I saw a ysl belt on this website http://www.tupafashion.com. I just want to confirm whether the product that they are selling is authentic or fake because I went to ysl shop here and they no more selling the design I wanted which exactly in the tupafashion website. Please confirm whether can I buy from this website or not ?


 
this site apparently sells fakes, do a search on tPF and it will show in few posts


----------



## deadweather

Could you authenticate this bag for me?
I bought it at the fleamarket today, unfortunately I don't know the model, but it is from the 80s, I think. 
Thanks!


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> it should be inside the pocket




Hi, I messaged the seller hopefully they get back. As I'm planning to bid though, I made an effort to see my cousins bag to try and compare and there is no serial number inside the pocket? (hers was from 6 months ago from Selfridges)


----------



## scout001

Hi, I am new to the forum, seeking help in getting this bag authenticated:

Item: YSL oversized muse 
Listing Number: 261216676266
Seller: highend0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1ba29aa

Thank you!!


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi please help me authenticate this YSL LARGE MUSE. An acquiantance of mine is selling.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi please help me authenticate this 
item: YSL LARGE MUSE. 
seller: An acquiantance of mine is selling.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ludwig1205

Quote: Hiya, could you guys authenticate this YSL chyc crossbody bag for me? I really really love this style but this style is hard to seen in both stores and online stores in UK. I did very regret not buying it in the past. SO plz help me to authenticate this for me. Many Thanks X

Item:   YSL red chyc  crossbody bag in textured leather 
Listing Number:N/A
Seller: littletreasures.designer-vintage.com

Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Yve...category=/category.bags/category.shoulderbags

Comments: I have asked the seller to show me more pics such as Y grommet, the original receipt,  and the much more clearer product series. Could that be help? Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## Missee

vesna said:


> thisis authentic besace in anthracite nubuck ..amazing bag, I LOVE it. It was originally $1800, I bought it for $780 on sale and thought it was great price


Thank you so much for your reply! Too bad I missed the auction


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this
> item: YSL LARGE MUSE.
> seller: An acquiantance of mine is selling.
> Thanks in advance!



looks good, just show us underside of a zipper head and the back of the leather tag


----------



## vesna

deadweather said:


> Could you authenticate this bag for me?
> I bought it at the fleamarket today, unfortunately I don't know the model, but it is from the 80s, I think.
> Thanks!



I am not familiar with the bag but the details look OK


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Hi, I messaged the seller hopefully they get back. As I'm planning to bid though, I made an effort to see my cousins bag to try and compare and there is no serial number inside the pocket? (hers was from 6 months ago from Selfridges)



here is a photo of an authentic serial number inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

ludwig1205 said:


> Quote: Hiya, could you guys authenticate this YSL chyc crossbody bag for me? I really really love this style but this style is hard to seen in both stores and online stores in UK. I did very regret not buying it in the past. SO plz help me to authenticate this for me. Many Thanks X
> 
> Item:   YSL red chyc  crossbody bag in textured leather
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller: littletreasures.designer-vintage.com
> 
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Yve...category=/category.bags/category.shoulderbags
> 
> Comments: I have asked the seller to show me more pics such as Y grommet, the original receipt,  and the much more clearer product series. Could that be help? Thank you guys in advance!



looks good to me although it would be great to see papers, all of them closeup, especially the rounded corners one


----------



## Alebeth

vesna said:


> I am not 100% sure but it looks authentic..tags do differ , however it i very hard to authenticate scarf without feeling the material in person, sorry we can not be of help



Thanks so much, Vesna! You're input is still very helpful and very much appreciated. You're so wonderful!


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> here is a photo of an authentic serial number inside the pocket



thanks vesna, I am a bit worried now because my cousins black one has a suede inner pocket, there is no serial number inside it, it was purchased from a reputable department shop, I wonder why this is?


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> thanks vesna, I am a bit worried now because my cousins black one has a suede inner pocket, there is no serial number inside it, it was purchased from a reputable department shop, I wonder why this is?



well, that bag is really a mystery...there were so many versions since YSL turned into SLP, changing logo but not zippers, changing tag but not papers nor dust bag, then changing it all ?????  I am sorry but I could not be of more help


----------



## vesna

scout001 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum, seeking help in getting this bag authenticated:
> 
> Item: YSL oversized muse
> Listing Number: 261216676266
> Seller: highend0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1ba29aa
> 
> Thank you!!



looks good to me


----------



## bobajunkie

Hello!

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? It seems like there is no serial number in the bag.

Item: Vintage 1970 YSL envelope shoulder bag
Seller:retrocollective
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1508966...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage

Thank you!


----------



## tulips0214

vesna said:


> authentic


Thank you Vesna!! You are awesome!  Can you also authenticate this one for me as well?   Thank you very much !

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent black patent leather shoulder bag clutch made in Italy
listing number: 300906827308
Seller:  jewljack
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460f71ce2c


----------



## deadweather

Thank you


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> well, that bag is really a mystery...there were so many versions since YSL turned into SLP, changing logo but not zippers, changing tag but not papers nor dust bag, then changing it all ?????  I am sorry but I could not be of more help



ha, it's ok, you're right there does seem to have been changes to loose consistency. It was from 6 months ago and I guess they've tweeked it again from looking at the bag recently. I will keep saving for my own one


----------



## ludwig1205

vesna said:


> looks good to me although it would be great to see papers, all of them closeup, especially the rounded corners one


Hiya, Vesna,
Thank you for your reply ! 
The followings are the additional pics, plz authorized those for me X

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image_zps956b2601.jpeg
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image1_zps7eadc15e.jpeg
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image2_zpsfa371e45.jpeg
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image5_zps6575008a.jpeg
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image4_zpsccd73ae0.jpeg
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image3_zps1aae48c6.jpeg

Many thanks!!! X


----------



## Shoppinsacs

vesna said:


> looks good, just show us underside of a zipper head and the back of the leather tag


That sounds great.  Thanks Vesna! I'm still waiting for the photos will send it as soon as i have it. Thanks again.


----------



## Shoppinsacs

For the meantime can you please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: saint laurent paris duffle
seller: common friend


----------



## Shoppinsacs

here are more photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## tulips0214

Hi... I have one more if you can kindly help me with:

Item:  Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Grey Cabas Chyc
Listing Number:  98326731
Seller:  mssdrider
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Grey-Cabas-Chyc/98326731

Thank you.


----------



## _lili_

Deleted


----------



## crose424

Item: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Belle du Jour Clutch in Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 261219069026
Seller: thomasrevans
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261219069026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:I am totally new to YSL, but have been itching to get my hands on a BDJ Clutch. Any help would be appreciated in what your opinions are on authenticity would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi please help me authenticate
Item : Ysl large muse bowler
Seller: acquiantance


----------



## Shoppinsacs

More pics  thanks in advance!


----------



## ypph

Can someone authentic these YSL tribtoo pumps?

http://www.thestyleset.com/aspx/product.aspx?pid=327&pn=Tribtoo Pump Black&s=n#

Thanks


----------



## Ryki

Item: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Roady
Listing Number: 330926801006
Seller: dwkrane
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330926801006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi Everyone:

Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic YSL bag/purse? 

eBay Listing Number: item #110985969401

"WOMAN'S YVES SAINT ST LAURENT YSL X-LRG BLACK LEATHER SLING DUFFLE BAG PURSE" 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985969401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The logo seems appropriate and the serial number is present, however the stamp says it's made in Italy and not in Paris.  Are YSL purses/bags manufactured in Italy and Paris as well?

Would you mind going into details as to why you believe it's authentic or not?  

Thank you very much,

ROF*


----------



## vesna

bobajunkie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? It seems like there is no serial number in the bag.
> 
> Item: Vintage 1970 YSL envelope shoulder bag
> Seller:retrocollective
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1508966...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> Thank you!


 
I am not familiar with this bag, however details look ok to me


----------



## vesna

tulips0214 said:


> Thank you Vesna!! You are awesome! Can you also authenticate this one for me as well? Thank you very much !
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent black patent leather shoulder bag clutch made in Italy
> listing number: 300906827308
> Seller: jewljack
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460f71ce2c


 
I would like to see serial number on inner leather tag and serial number on paper tag, the rest looks OK for now


----------



## vesna

ludwig1205 said:


> Hiya, Vesna,
> Thank you for your reply !
> The followings are the additional pics, plz authorized those for me X
> 
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image_zps956b2601.jpeg
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image1_zps7eadc15e.jpeg
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image2_zpsfa371e45.jpeg
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image5_zps6575008a.jpeg
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image4_zpsccd73ae0.jpeg
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/YSL/image3_zps1aae48c6.jpeg
> 
> Many thanks!!! X


 
I would need to to see papers, all of them closeup, especially the rounded corners one


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> here are more photos. Thank you so much!


 
looks good, do you have any papers?


----------



## vesna

tulips0214 said:


> Hi... I have one more if you can kindly help me with:
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Grey Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 98326731
> Seller: mssdrider
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Grey-Cabas-Chyc/98326731
> 
> Thank you.


 
link is giving me YSl posts, all of them, I could not find this bag


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> More pics  thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189905
> View attachment 2189907


 

authentic


----------



## vesna

Ryki said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) Roady
> Listing Number: 330926801006
> Seller: dwkrane
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330926801006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please authenticate. Thanks!


 
link does not show roady but black patent BDJ clutch ?


----------



## vesna

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Everyone:*
> 
> *Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic YSL bag/purse? *
> 
> *eBay Listing Number: item #110985969401*
> 
> *"WOMAN'S YVES SAINT ST LAURENT YSL X-LRG BLACK LEATHER SLING DUFFLE BAG PURSE" *
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985969401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649*
> 
> *The logo seems appropriate and the serial number is present, however the stamp says it's made in Italy and not in Paris. Are YSL purses/bags manufactured in Italy and Paris as well?*
> 
> *Would you mind going into details as to why you believe it's authentic or not? *
> 
> *Thank you very much,*
> 
> *ROF*


 

Hi ROF, I am unfortunatelly unfamiliar with this bag and could say anything about it, except that YSL is manufactured in Italy, not in France...metal tag looks good to me, but would not know about the rest

also,  if someone knew the details, we would  not able to share details here on this website because those who make fake bags are reading too, and we do not disclose the details which separate authentic from fake bags


----------



## Real or Faux

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Everyone:
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic YSL bag/purse?
> 
> eBay Listing Number: item #110985969401
> 
> "WOMAN'S YVES SAINT ST LAURENT YSL X-LRG BLACK LEATHER SLING DUFFLE BAG PURSE"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985969401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The logo seems appropriate and the serial number is present, however the stamp says it's made in Italy and not in Paris.  Are YSL purses/bags manufactured in Italy and Paris as well?
> 
> Would you mind going into details as to why you believe it's authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> ROF*


*There are 13 numbers and the photos others here have posted have 12, plus there is a hole between the first two numbers and the numbers don't look clean and lined up.

It's probably not authentic, are my thoughts.

What are your opinions?  

Thanks again.
*


----------



## Real or Faux

vesna said:


> Hi ROF, I am unfortunatelly unfamiliar with this bag and could say anything about it, except that YSL is manufactured in Italy, not in France...metal tag looks good to me, but would not know about the rest
> 
> also,  if someone knew the details, we would  not able to share details here on this website because those who make fake bags are reading too, and we do not disclose the details which separate authentic from fake bags




*Hi Vesna:

I never thought about sharing the details, I'm sorry. 

Thank you for your help, I appreciate it.

Real or Faux
*


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi Vesna! Yehey thats great news  here are the papers of the saint laurent paris duffle


----------



## Ryki

vesna said:


> link does not show roady but black patent BDJ clutch ?




Sorry, this is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330926801006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## scout001

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you very much. You are awesome!


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hello Everyone:

Just wanted to say this is a great board.  

Plus, thanks to Vesna for your help! 

Thank you,

Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hello again:  *
*I'm having a difficult time editing a thread I posted yesterday.  It's not giving me the option at the bottom of the quote box. *

*There isn't a way to contact the administrator and I was going to report myself, however it's only to report spam, advertisements, etc.*

*Is there a way to edit a past post?  I can't find help and I can't edit what has been posted by me .*

*Thanks,*

*ROF who is S_ _, I hope not?*


----------



## soxxy12

Can you please Authenticate this 2013 taupe colored YSL Cabas y Chyc tote bag.  I purchased this from a seller on Poshmark.  Thank you Vesna!!


----------



## vesna

Ryki said:


> Sorry, this is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330926801006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
looks good, but I would love to see serial number on the back of inner leather tag and a bit more clear photo of the paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Hi Vesna! Yehey thats great news  here are the papers of the saint laurent paris duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191359


  looks good


----------



## vesna

Real or Faux said:


> *Hello again: *
> *I'm having a difficult time editing a thread I posted yesterday. It's not giving me the option at the bottom of the quote box. *
> 
> *There isn't a way to contact the administrator and I was going to report myself, however it's only to report spam, advertisements, etc.*
> 
> *Is there a way to edit a past post? I can't find help and I can't edit what has been posted by me .*
> 
> *Thanks,*
> 
> *ROF who is S_ _, I hope not?*


 
 oh, no need to edit it at all, all is fine, do not worry a bit about it.....you can edit your own post only for a certain duration of time after posting (not quite sure what it is), and then the function is lost....do  not worry about what you have posted, all is fine


----------



## vesna

soxxy12 said:


> Can you please Authenticate this 2013 taupe colored YSL Cabas y Chyc tote bag. I purchased this from a seller on Poshmark. Thank you Vesna!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192067
> View attachment 2192068
> View attachment 2192069
> View attachment 2192070
> View attachment 2192071


 
looks good, just post larger, closer, photo of rounded corners paper tag


----------



## Real or Faux

vesna said:


> oh, no need to edit it at all, all is fine, do not worry a bit about it.....you can edit your own post only for a certain duration of time after posting (not quite sure what it is), and then the function is lost....do  not worry about what you have posted, all is fine





*Vesna: *

*Thank you again for coming to my rescue.  Being new here, I'm not familiar with the format and how things work.  I'm very appreciative of your patience.*

*ROF*


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hello expert!

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? many thanks in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL chyc cabas tote bag $2150 RETAIL GREAT CONDITION!
Seller:nallelyluv2shop
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true


----------



## vesna

Chaneliscious said:


> Hello expert!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL chyc cabas tote bag $2150 RETAIL GREAT CONDITION!
> Seller:nallelyluv2shop
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true



plenty of fake details, this is not an authentic bag

by the way, the seller had plenty of fakes sold, just do a search on tPF for the name of seller


----------



## Chaneliscious

vesna said:


> plenty of fake details, this is not an authentic bag
> 
> by the way, the seller had plenty of fakes sold, just do a search on tPF for the name of seller



Thank you so much! you;re my lifesaver! godbless


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello, I would like to hear your opinion about this bag. 
Item: YSL bag
Seller: Salvation Army
Comments:
Hardware has "YSL" only on outside of the handle; feet don't have any markings, outside embossing is only on one side, the other is empty. 

































Thank you for looking!


----------



## Tuuli35

pictures continued:
















Thank you.


----------



## vesna

Tuuli35 said:


> pictures continued:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



i do not recall the time when YSL zippers had blank underside of the zipper head, but all other signs look fine, and I have seen the bag identical to this one and am pretty sure it is authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

vesna said:


> i do not recall the time when YSL zippers had blank underside of the zipper head, but all other signs look fine, and I have seen the bag identical to this one and am pretty sure it is authentic.


Thank you so much!  You really made my day!


----------



## Bolsabonita

Item: Certified Yves Saint Laurent Pink Clutch & Lined Bag-27632319
Listing Number: 290920097234
Seller: Westoakstore 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290920097234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_351wt_904

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, Thank you.


----------



## FroFro

Name: YSL bag/clutch
Listing: Link
Could you please take a look at this one ?


----------



## Mitsukuni

Please help me authenticate this bag  

Name: Authentic YSL Reversible Leather Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 221225652469
Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/annsfabfinds?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...221225652469?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160

Thank you so much


----------



## Midsummer

Item: Mini Cabas Chyc (black)
Seller: Brand me
Comments: I bought this bag from a retail shop. The seller agrees to refund if it's proven as a fake.  There are a few details that concern me.  Most of authentic mini cabas chyc threads I found were for gen 1. 
Please help me! TIA.


----------



## Midsummer

More pictures


----------



## Midsummer

more...


----------



## Midsummer

more... some of the stitches are not neat but I am not sure how high quality I should expect from YSL craftsmanship. The seller managed to find the receipt from where it was bought once I asked.   but again, the receipt could be genuine but the bag is not...

I don't want to take any chances...


----------



## Midsummer

Thank you in advance!!  It's my first YSL  and don't want to get hurt later.


----------



## jaqliz

Hello experts! Wondering if you could help me authenticte this Ysl purse, i already bought it and is on it's way but the seller agrees that it's authentic or money back, so just wanted to double check with you guys. Also, i know this particular design is called the ysl easy but in the seller's description it says YSL sac 57, what does that mean? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## vesna

jaqliz said:


> Hello experts! Wondering if you could help me authenticte this Ysl purse, i already bought it and is on it's way but the seller agrees that it's authentic or money back, so just wanted to double check with you guys. Also, i know this particular design is called the ysl easy but in the seller's description it says YSL sac 57, what does that mean? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 2199880
> 
> View attachment 2199881
> 
> View attachment 2199882
> 
> View attachment 2199883
> 
> View attachment 2199884



beautiful authentic easy, seller called it with the name one of the stores gave it, it is an EASY, bubbly (crest) leather, gorgeous colour


----------



## vesna

Midsummer said:


> more... some of the stitches are not neat but I am not sure how high quality I should expect from YSL craftsmanship. The seller managed to find the receipt from where it was bought once I asked.   but again, the receipt could be genuine but the bag is not...
> 
> I don't want to take any chances...





Midsummer said:


> Thank you in advance!!  It's my first YSL  and don't want to get hurt later.



this bag looks authentic to me


----------



## jaqliz

vesna said:


> beautiful authentic easy, seller called it with the name one of the stores gave it, it is an EASY, bubbly (crest) leather, gorgeous colour



Thanks so much for your response Vesna! You are an angel!! This is gonna be my second ysl purse and am totally in love with the color ) i was debating between getting this or an alexander wang diego/rocco but I'm so glad I went with this  thanks thanks again for your response, you just made my day


----------



## vesna

Bolsabonita said:


> Item: Certified Yves Saint Laurent Pink Clutch & Lined Bag-27632319
> Listing Number: 290920097234
> Seller: Westoakstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290920097234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_351wt_904
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, Thank you.



I can not tell from thse photos...any paperwork, tags ? I would like to see the inner tag of the dustbag and dustbag alone


----------



## vesna

FroFro said:


> Name: YSL bag/clutch
> Listing: Link
> Could you please take a look at this one ?




not sure, something is off

I would like to see the inner leather tag front and back with serial number, paper with serial number and dust bag photographed nicely from the front, and inner material content tag from dust bag


----------



## vesna

Mitsukuni said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Name: Authentic YSL Reversible Leather Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 221225652469
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/annsfabfinds?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...221225652469?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160
> 
> Thank you so much



always authentic with this seller


----------



## vesna

jaqliz said:


> Thanks so much for your response Vesna! You are an angel!! This is gonna be my second ysl purse and am totally in love with the color ) i was debating between getting this or an alexander wang diego/rocco but I'm so glad I went with this  thanks thanks again for your response, you just made my day



this is by far my favourite bag of all I have, I have it in large in black....LOVE, so light and classy.....if only I could find a teal in large


----------



## bobajunkie

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, however details look ok to me


Thank you!


----------



## Mitsukuni

vesna said:


> always authentic with this seller



Thank u


----------



## chelsea1029

Please help to authentic this bag for me. Thanks a lot


Item:YSL yves saint laurent Cabas Chyc Tote Bag, Medium
Listing Number:290923441289
Seller:kktt2004
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290923441289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## _lili_

*Example of a fake:*
Item: Yves Saint Laurent chYc cabas
Listing Number: 261223142308
Seller: tim.okito 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-chYc-cabas-/261223142308


----------



## chelsea1029

Morning,
Please help to authentic this one too.
Thanks very much. 

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Small Leather Tote
Listing Number:200928779012
Seller:justise13
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1850-Yves-S...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec849db04


----------



## lalaine

Hi experts,

Can you please authenticate this oversized YSL muse patent bag for me? Thanks in advance!

item:Yves Saint Laurent oversized muse patent bag
listing #:200927426196
seller:          ritas8168
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec8353694


----------



## vesna

_lili_ said:


> *Example of a fake:*
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent chYc cabas
> Listing Number: 261223142308
> Seller: tim.okito
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-chYc-cabas-/261223142308


----------



## vesna

chelsea1029 said:


> Please help to authentic this bag for me. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Item:YSL yves saint laurent Cabas Chyc Tote Bag, Medium
> Listing Number:290923441289
> Seller:kktt2004
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290923441289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
looks good so far, I would just like to see the back of inner leather tag and underside of a zipper head (driver)


----------



## vesna

chelsea1029 said:


> Morning,
> Please help to authentic this one too.
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Small Leather Tote
> Listing Number:200928779012
> Seller:justise13
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1850-Yves-S...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec849db04


 
I would like to see underside of a zipper head (driver), front and back of inner leather tag closeup please


----------



## vesna

lalaine said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this oversized YSL muse patent bag for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> item:Yves Saint Laurent oversized muse patent bag
> listing #:200927426196
> seller: ritas8168
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec8353694


 
looks good to me


----------



## Midsummer

vesna said:


> this bag looks authentic to me



Thank you for your response, Vesna.  It's a relieve!!


----------



## rrucker23

Item: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle Du Jour Fushia  Patent Leather Wallet 
Listing Number: 321113470979 
Seller: mtyn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Belle-Du-Jour-Fushia-Patent-Leather-Wallet-/321113470979?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ac3dab803
 Comments: Is this an authentic wallet? THANK YOU


----------



## lalaine

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 
Thank you for your help, Vesna!


----------



## ally1002

Please help to authenticate this bag for me.
Item: YSL Large Muse in Nero


----------



## ally1002

More photos


----------



## ally1002

More...


----------



## ally1002

By the way sorry for the large pics... Not sure how to make it smaller


----------



## ally1002

Will be posting more pics in awhile


----------



## ally1002

here are more pics... used the android app..  so now i can upload multiple pics


----------



## jenniland85

hello
can you authenticate this bag for me ?
thanks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-Lau...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4173c1b7d8
Jen


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! How can I authenticate a ysl muse.thanks


----------



## af0103

ally1002 said:


> More...


I do think its authentic dear


----------



## Jacer

Could someone please authentic this bag for me please!

Thinking of buying it from an a friend of a friend.

Thank You!

YSL Patent Leather Medium Roady

Please let me know if you need more pictures!

Thank you for taking the time to help.


----------



## helenvan

Can someone please authenticate this for me please. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitemitemId=321123464912&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=60246222692 

Thank u


----------



## helenvan

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321123464912?redirect=mobile

Sorry this link should work now

Thanks


----------



## ludwig1205

vesna said:


> I would need to to see papers, all of them closeup, especially the rounded corners one



The series no is 27 4172 496395

Thanks Vesna,
This link is my online photo album which includes new pics, plz click it to help me to authenticate X

http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/bilibilib/library/YSL new?sort=3&page=1


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi!

can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DU JOUR LARGE CLUTCH 2013 FUCHSIA PINK/ HOT PINK
Listing Number: 271211632017
Seller: buen2000
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...211&hash=item3f25791591&_uhb=1#ht_4913wt_1139

thanks again!


----------



## vesna

ally1002 said:


> here are more pics... used the android app..  so now i can upload multiple pics



pics are absolutely great !  If all were like this !!!!   This is an authentic Muse


----------



## vesna

rrucker23 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle Du Jour Fushia  Patent Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 321113470979
> Seller: mtyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Belle-Du-Jour-Fushia-Patent-Leather-Wallet-/321113470979?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ac3dab803
> Comments: Is this an authentic wallet? THANK YOU



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

jenniland85 said:


> hello
> can you authenticate this bag for me ?
> thanks
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-Lau...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4173c1b7d8
> Jen



looks authentic to me 

please use format from post #1 so that it is searchable by other tPF-ers


----------



## vesna

af0103 said:


> Hi guys! How can I authenticate a ysl muse.thanks



please post the link here or if you have it post the photographs here and we will see...we need photos of those details which  Ally posted above in previous posts


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Could someone please authentic this bag for me please!
> 
> Thinking of buying it from an a friend of a friend.
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> YSL Patent Leather Medium Roady
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help.



looks good to me, just keep in mind that majority of stains on  light patent can not be cleaned


----------



## vesna

helenvan said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me please.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitemitemId=321123464912&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=60246222692
> 
> Thank u



hi, please use the format from Post #1, the link does not show the bag


----------



## vesna

helenvan said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321123464912?redirect=mobile
> 
> Sorry this link should work now
> 
> Thanks



looks good to me, just check if the dust bag has a proper material content tag inside, I would not mind seeing it as well to make sure


----------



## vesna

ludwig1205 said:


> The series no is 27 4172 496395
> 
> Thanks Vesna,
> This link is my online photo album which includes new pics, plz click it to help me to authenticate X
> 
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/bilibilib/library/YSL new?sort=3&page=1



looks good


----------



## weiyux3

Hi Vesna,

Could you authenticate this for me please? Thank you! 

Item: YSL Ivory Handbag
Listing Number: 181149222898
Seller: dawnluvswine2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181149222898


----------



## ally1002

vesna said:


> pics are absolutely great !  If all were like this !!!!   This is an authentic Muse



Thank you so much Vesna! I am so happy to hear you say that! This is my first YSL bag and I am absolutely loving it!!


----------



## ally1002

af0103 said:


> I do think its authentic dear



Thanks so much for your feedback! So happy with my first YSL bag.


----------



## malika123

Hello can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Belle De Jour Clutch
Listing Number: dont know.
Seller: jadencloset
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...760&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=151057125463&


----------



## ludwig1205

vesna said:


> looks good


Very very appreciate your specialized comments &#65281;&#65281;&#65281;Thank you for your patience and kindness&#65281;


Kind regards,


----------



## vesna

malika123 said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Belle De Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: dont know.
> Seller: jadencloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...760&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=151057125463&




I am not sure without serial number, papers with serial number and dust bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Ivory Handbag
> Listing Number: 181149222898
> Seller: dawnluvswine2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181149222898




looks good so far, but we would need to see the back of the inner leather tag, zipper pulls and the underside of a zipper driver (head) with the logo


----------



## vesna

ludwig1205 said:


> Very very appreciate your specialized comments &#65281;&#65281;&#65281;Thank you for your patience and kindness&#65281;
> 
> 
> Kind regards,




you are most welcome


----------



## vesna

ally1002 said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! I am so happy to hear you say that! This is my first YSL bag and I am absolutely loving it!!


you are most welcome   it is a lovely bag indeed


----------



## 7sherry7

Hi ladies, I finally got this clutch all the way shipped from France. It looks good to me, but I still want to double check. Thanks so much. The only concern that I have right now is about the fourth pic, not quite sure if that's the way it is. I also put a pic to show the size compared to the old version mini chyc, I got the mini chyc from boutique, so I guess it's a good comparison.

Thanks again


----------



## rrucker23

vesna said:


> looks authentic


Thanks Vesna!


----------



## weiyux3

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but we would need to see the back of the inner leather tag, zipper pulls and the underside of a zipper driver (head) with the logo


These are the additional pictures that the seller sent me.
They are kind of blurry so I asked for clearer pictures, but the seller hasn't replied to me yet.
Hopefully these will be a little helpful.

Also, since I am not that familiar with the majorelle, could you tell me if this is a good price?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Briteyes

Hello.  Could someone please authenticate these 2 bags for me.  I'm more concerned about the second than the first. 

Item: YSL Oversized Muse Bag Black
Listing Number: 140989857248
Seller:supersweeteyecandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140989857248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Item: YSL Oversized Brown Muse
Listing:271217451630
Seller: 410shlomo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271217451630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## helenvan

vesna said:


> looks good to me, just check if the dust bag has a proper material content tag inside, I would not mind seeing it as well to make sure



Thank you. The seller has sent me these pictures. What do u think?


----------



## Ryki

Hello,

I received that Roady today.
I am confused, the dustbag doesn't have white lining.
YSL on one side is not centered (1st pic in my next post)
Please help me to authenticate.
Thanks!


----------



## Ryki

More


----------



## Ceeyahd

TOM FORD GYPSY  COLLECTION 


[/B]Link.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/130863477960

Seller.  Gatitos12

Please authenticate, if you can. I'm having a terrible time at copy/paste with this device.

Thank you

Item number.


----------



## lornadel

Can you please authenticate this for me?

YSL muse large


----------



## lornadel

More pics


----------



## lornadel

Sorry. Im new to this and this only seem to  upload one pic at a time...


----------



## lornadel

Here's another one:


----------



## lornadel

And another one....


----------



## lornadel

The tag


----------



## lornadel

Front profile


----------



## lornadel

The key


----------



## lornadel

Thank you in advance for your help and expertise!


----------



## vesna

lornadel said:


> Thank you in advance for your help and expertise!


 
hi, it does look authentic, but few details are odd, and I just can not get over those....there are some changes from year to year though


----------



## lornadel

vesna said:


> hi, it does look authentic, but few details are odd, and I just can not get over those....there are some changes from year to year though



Thank you for the input. I really appreciate your help and your time.


----------



## vesna

7sherry7 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally got this clutch all the way shipped from France. It looks good to me, but I still want to double check. Thanks so much. The only concern that I have right now is about the fourth pic, not quite sure if that's the way it is. I also put a pic to show the size compared to the old version mini chyc, I got the mini chyc from boutique, so I guess it's a good comparison.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206505
> 
> View attachment 2206500
> View attachment 2206501
> View attachment 2206502
> View attachment 2206504



hmmm, I have seen this before somewhere, it has odd magnetic closure, not the original, I indeed can not comment, sorry


----------



## vesna

weiyux3 said:


> These are the additional pictures that the seller sent me.
> They are kind of blurry so I asked for clearer pictures, but the seller hasn't replied to me yet.
> Hopefully these will be a little helpful.
> 
> Also, since I am not that familiar with the majorelle, could you tell me if this is a good price?
> 
> Thank you so much!



looks good,  about the cost, originally $1500-$2000 bags, YSL lose value, they do not get higher with time like Hermes...I often wait to get YSL for $500-$700, seems very good price


----------



## vesna

Briteyes said:


> Hello.  Could someone please authenticate these 2 bags for me.  I'm more concerned about the second than the first.
> 
> Item: YSL Oversized Muse Bag Black
> Listing Number: 140989857248
> Seller:supersweeteyecandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140989857248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Oversized Brown Muse
> Listing:271217451630
> Seller: 410shlomo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271217451630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I can not see from any of these auction pictures ...they both have bad photos and would need many more to authenticate:

front and back of inner leather tag
underside of a zipper head (driver) to see the logo
zipper pulls clear photos
imprint under the lock on the leather
lock and a key


----------



## vesna

helenvan said:


> Thank you. The seller has sent me these pictures. What do u think?



satin looks good


----------



## vesna

Ryki said:


> More



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> TOM FORD GYPSY  COLLECTION
> 
> 
> [/B]Link.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/130863477960
> 
> Seller.  Gatitos12
> 
> Please authenticate, if you can. I'm having a terrible time at copy/paste with this device.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item number.



I am not familiar with the tag looking this way, but the rest looks fine , perhaps older model had it...will do some more research


----------



## Ryki

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks!


----------



## bluebluesky

Hello.  Could someone please authenticate these clutches for me? Thanks in advance!

Item1: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle Du Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch 
Listing Number: 171051342839
Seller: sailorm**n
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Belle-Du-Jour-Black-Patent-Leather-Clutch-/171051342839?pt=Wallet&hash=item27d3745bf7


Item2: *YSL BELLE DU JOUR CLUTCH HANDBAG IN TEXTURED BLACK PATENT LEATHER*
Listing Number: 130919863465
Seller: chloeeschloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-YSL-BELLE-DU-JOUR-CLUTCH-HANDBAG-IN-TEXTURED-BLACK-PATENT-LEATHER-/130919863465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7b6e94a9


----------



## weiyux3

vesna said:


> looks good,  about the cost, originally $1500-$2000 bags, YSL lose value, they do not get higher with time like Hermes...I often wait to get YSL for $500-$700, seems very good price


Thank you so much for your help! You are so awesome


----------



## tomato2730

Please authenticate the following. Thank you. 


Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Large Envelope Clutch Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 130922730969
Seller: jms510711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130922730969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item:  YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CLUTCH EVENING BAG BELLE DU JOUR BLACK PATENT
Listing: 171053429913
Seller: lezpepper 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171053429913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## yanx

item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER BLACK
Listing Number: 251284813133
Seller: iyahetevesshoppe  
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...211&hash=item3a81bdf54d&_uhb=1#ht_1354wt_1144

please help me authenticate this! thank you!


----------



## Mitsukuni

Vesna, sorry to be disturbing you again.. 

Name: 100% Authentic~YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Rive Gauche Ivory Downtown Tote Bag
Item Number: 130905125546
Seller: yayoipourlouis
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130905125546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Mitsukuni said:


> Vesna, sorry to be disturbing you again..
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic~YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Rive Gauche Ivory Downtown Tote Bag
> Item Number: 130905125546
> Seller: yayoipourlouis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130905125546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you



hey, no disturbing at all, love doing this if I can be of any help 

authentic Downtown


----------



## vesna

bluebluesky said:


> Hello.  Could someone please authenticate these clutches for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item1: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle Du Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch
> Listing Number: 171051342839
> Seller: sailorm**n
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Belle-Du-Jour-Black-Patent-Leather-Clutch-/171051342839?pt=Wallet&hash=item27d3745bf7
> 
> 
> Item2: *YSL BELLE DU JOUR CLUTCH HANDBAG IN TEXTURED BLACK PATENT LEATHER*
> Listing Number: 130919863465
> Seller: chloeeschloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-YSL-BELLE-DU-JOUR-CLUTCH-HANDBAG-IN-TEXTURED-BLACK-PATENT-LEATHER-/130919863465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7b6e94a9




both require more photos

this clutch is a nightmare to authenticate, I was burned with the mirror fake and hat to report etc etc

I would need to see 

- inside the pocket serial number clear photo
- papers with serial number on it
- paper with rounded corners turned to writing part closeup
- dust bag clear photo
- inside the dust bag little material content tag

sorry but I can  do nothing without these

the second seller was accused of a fake before


----------



## vesna

tomato2730 said:


> Please authenticate the following. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Large Envelope Clutch Black Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 130922730969
> Seller: jms510711
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130922730969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item:  YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CLUTCH EVENING BAG BELLE DU JOUR BLACK PATENT
> Listing: 171053429913
> Seller: lezpepper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171053429913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




aside from the fact that both are private auctions which make me very worried (you can not see sold items from before to judge the seller) both require more photos

this clutch is a nightmare to authenticate, I was burned with the mirror fake and hat to report etc etc

I would need to see 

- inside the pocket serial number clear photo for the first auction (second has it)
- papers with serial number on it
- paper with rounded corners turned to writing part closeup
- dust bag clear photo
- inside the dust bag little material content tag

sorry but I can  do nothing without these


----------



## vesna

yanx said:


> item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER BLACK
> Listing Number: 251284813133
> Seller: iyahetevesshoppe
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...211&hash=item3a81bdf54d&_uhb=1#ht_1354wt_1144
> 
> please help me authenticate this! thank you!




something is fishy here, I do not think that the tag is of an authentic bag...would need to see clear closeup photo of inner leather tag front and back (clearer ), underside of a zipper head/driver of the zipper  (showing the logo clearly)

if you do a search on tPF for the seller, you will find a fake Balenciaga sold  (ebay feedback is not reliable)


----------



## 7sherry7

Thanks so much Vesna!
I actually got this clutch from a Ebay seller in France, do you have any clue about the chYc clutches in Europe?




vesna said:


> hmmm, I have seen this before somewhere, it has odd magnetic closure, not the original, I indeed can not comment, sorry


----------



## bluebluesky

vesna said:


> both require more photos
> 
> this clutch is a nightmare to authenticate, I was burned with the mirror fake and hat to report etc etc
> 
> I would need to see
> 
> - inside the pocket serial number clear photo
> - papers with serial number on it
> - paper with rounded corners turned to writing part closeup
> - dust bag clear photo
> - inside the dust bag little material content tag
> 
> sorry but I can  do nothing without these
> 
> the second seller was accused of a fake before


Thanks so much Vesna!  I guess I will pass both of them. It doesn't cost that much, I will go department store to get one. 

Thank you so much for the info you provided!


----------



## tomato2730

Thank you for the information. I actually requested more pictures from both sellers but no response. I will probably pass this one up.


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with the tag looking this way, but the rest looks fine , perhaps older model had it...will do some more research



Thank you. I asked seller for additional photos, including a better tag photo, and I wanted a real clear close up of the loose leather strapping on the actual strap of the bag. They responded with that photo should be sufficient, whatever. Lol.

Thanks for checking it out, I always appreciate your time.

Take care,

Sandra


----------



## avl

Name-AUTHENTIC!/YVES SAINT LAURENT/SHOULDER BAG //BLACK/LEATHER@
Seller-japan_monoshare
Link-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-974-/271219067910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25ea8c06&_uhb=1

Please authenticate


----------



## avl

Nme=YSL Yves Saint Laurent belle de jour black clutch bag RRP £585- new with box

Seller-spoil*yourself*rotten*today
Link-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-belle-de-jour-black-clutch-bag-RRP-585-new-with-box-/161040296643?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257ebfeac3&_uhb=1

Please authenticate


----------



## vesna

avl said:


> Name-AUTHENTIC!/YVES SAINT LAURENT/SHOULDER BAG //BLACK/LEATHER@
> Seller-japan_monoshare
> Link-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-974-/271219067910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25ea8c06&_uhb=1
> 
> Please authenticate



authentic


----------



## vesna

avl said:


> Nme=YSL Yves Saint Laurent belle de jour black clutch bag RRP £585- new with box
> 
> Seller-spoil*yourself*rotten*today
> Link-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-belle-de-jour-black-clutch-bag-RRP-585-new-with-box-/161040296643?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257ebfeac3&_uhb=1
> 
> Please authenticate



aside from the fact that the seller has a horrible feedback, we would  require more photos

this clutch is a nightmare to authenticate, I was burned with the mirror fake and hat to report etc etc

I would need to see 

- inside the pocket serial number clear photo for the first auction (second has it)
- papers with serial number on it
- paper with rounded corners turned to writing part closeup
- dust bag clear photo
- inside the dust bag little material content tag

sorry but I can do nothing without these


----------



## pinkismyfav

vesna said:


> I bought lots from her before, famous for being reputable


Do you guys know where to get good quality YSL muse two handbag?


----------



## pinkismyfav

vesna said:


> authentic


So how much is it in US$?


----------



## pinkismyfav

vesna said:


> both require more photos
> 
> this clutch is a nightmare to authenticate, I was burned with the mirror fake and hat to report etc etc
> 
> I would need to see
> 
> - inside the pocket serial number clear photo
> - papers with serial number on it
> - paper with rounded corners turned to writing part closeup
> - dust bag clear photo
> - inside the dust bag little material content tag
> 
> sorry but I can  do nothing without these
> 
> the second seller was accused of a fake before


I think the first one is authentic though. You should ask for more pictures.


----------



## pinkismyfav

Can you guys please recommend me a trusted seller selling authentic YSL Muse two handbag? Thx


----------



## pinkismyfav

Do you have a recommender seller on Ebay who sells authentic handbags?


----------



## pinkismyfav

7sherry7 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally got this clutch all the way shipped from France. It looks good to me, but I still want to double check. Thanks so much. The only concern that I have right now is about the fourth pic, not quite sure if that's the way it is. I also put a pic to show the size compared to the old version mini chyc, I got the mini chyc from boutique, so I guess it's a good comparison.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206505
> 
> View attachment 2206500
> View attachment 2206501
> View attachment 2206502
> View attachment 2206504


I really think it's pretty  I love it!


----------



## pinkismyfav

tatiana6909 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Muse Black Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number:380183780968
> Seller:linda*s***stuff
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380183780968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!


I can't open the link you've provided.


----------



## ynz

please help me take a look

Item: Ysl black cabas tote
Pictures attached thanks


----------



## ohitsjen

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 1019740263 (not an eBay listing number)
Seller:
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/moon...se-two-hand-bag-purse-satchel-tote/1019740263
Comments: Hi everyone, not sure if this can be authenticated... I'm not really a big YSL expert or anything, but this looked really pretty, and I'm not sure if it looks authentic or not. Hopefully someone will be able to tell me what they think, thanks very much!


----------



## vesna

pinkismyfav said:


> Do you guys know where to get good quality YSL muse two handbag?





pinkismyfav said:


> Can you guys please recommend me a trusted seller selling authentic YSL Muse two handbag? Thx





pinkismyfav said:


> Do you have a recommender seller on Ebay who sells authentic handbags?



here are many sellers

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html

for ebay please post the link to the bag you see and we will authenticate it even if it is from trusted seller


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> please help me take a look
> 
> Item: Ysl black cabas tote
> Pictures attached thanks
> View attachment 2213217
> View attachment 2213218
> View attachment 2213219
> View attachment 2213220
> View attachment 2213221
> View attachment 2213222
> View attachment 2213223
> View attachment 2213224
> View attachment 2213227



this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

ohitsjen said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 1019740263 (not an eBay listing number)
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/moon...se-two-hand-bag-purse-satchel-tote/1019740263
> Comments: Hi everyone, not sure if this can be authenticated... I'm not really a big YSL expert or anything, but this looked really pretty, and I'm not sure if it looks authentic or not. Hopefully someone will be able to tell me what they think, thanks very much!



looks fake to me ,I  would like to see more photos and closer photo of serial number (I can not see it), back of the rounded corners paper tag and underside of a zipper head (driver)...dust bag looks bad


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Please authenticate. Thank you in advance 

Item Title: Genuine YSL handbag
Seller: zayony
Item Number: 221238900816
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221238900816?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Also if this is genuine any idea of it's age?


----------



## babydoll73

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Black Medium Bag

Listing Number: Ebay 190853808096

Seller: Dancingtwisle

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190853808096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Please authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## ynz

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag



i guessed so too thanks so much for the confirmation!


----------



## caro10201979

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
Listing Number: 251286813971
Seller: 251286813971
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251286813971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_27wt_1136


----------



## sacko

Hi, please authenticate. Thanks

Item:YSL Mens brown muse briefcase
Listing Number:111092015804
Seller:eurochyc (140 )
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MENS-MU...260&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=111092015804&

Comments: Is it authentic? I have been looking for this piece for centuries. these are the pictures that he posted on Ebay. Thanks


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies, 

Please help me authenticate this bag, it's the YSL Fringe in a gorgeous pink... I hope it's authentic...

Seller: mardelrey123 

Item Number: 190854319971


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190854319971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

awaiting your response.

TIA


----------



## liljake

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Large Muse Bag
Listing Number: 310682710841
Seller: edropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...I%2BUxiBoSgbRmY66WUZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:     So I just won this, but I wanted to be sure.  If you can't tell from the seller photos, I'll post my photos once I get the bag.


----------



## Vix74

Sorry guys, can I ask where do we report fakes, because I've found one I want to report on here.


----------



## susiexoh

Hi everyone. I need help authenticating this YSL chyc clutch. 

YSL chyc clutch
No links or seller information since I've already purchased it 

Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!

Ps. I don't know how to upload multiple pics.. Hence pic stitched


----------



## inagirl

Hello there. Would anybody mind telling me if this bag is authentic? It didn't come with authenticity cards when it was delivered. Thank you so much.

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps4dde6633.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps4dde6633.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zpsa7ed9933.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps8329aa86.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps3fa7a35d.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps0f5f5092.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps22e174ff.jpg

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps6a8444ad.jpg


----------



## jes_y89

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Arty Oval Cuff
Listing Number: 161044351205
Seller: kp4801
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_3679wt_786
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, thanks so much.


----------



## vesna

Thatsfabulous said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Title: Genuine YSL handbag
> Seller: zayony
> Item Number: 221238900816
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221238900816?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Also if this is genuine any idea of it's age?



I have seen this bag, this one looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

babydoll73 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Black Medium Bag
> 
> Listing Number: Ebay 190853808096
> 
> Seller: Dancingtwisle
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190853808096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate. Thank you!



I am not sure..I would like to see paperwork and serial number as well as underside of a zipper head (driver)


----------



## vesna

susiexoh said:


> Hi everyone. I need help authenticating this YSL chyc clutch.
> 
> YSL chyc clutch
> No links or seller information since I've already purchased it
> 
> Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!
> 
> Ps. I don't know how to upload multiple pics.. Hence pic stitched



please post photos of the whole bag, serial number and some paperwork


----------



## vesna

caro10201979 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
> Listing Number: 251286813971
> Seller: 251286813971
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251286813971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_27wt_1136



authentic, sorry if this comment is late


----------



## vesna

sacko said:


> Hi, please authenticate. Thanks
> 
> Item:YSL Mens brown muse briefcase
> Listing Number:111092015804
> Seller:eurochyc (140 )
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-MENS-MU...260&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=111092015804&
> 
> Comments: Is it authentic? I have been looking for this piece for centuries. these are the pictures that he posted on Ebay. Thanks



this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, it's the YSL Fringe in a gorgeous pink... I hope it's authentic...
> 
> Seller: mardelrey123
> 
> Item Number: 190854319971
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190854319971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> awaiting your response.
> 
> TIA



this is an unknown to me version of this bag...I have never seen it with the zipper and a tag like this...please post photos of zipper pull on both sides, zipper head bottom side (driver of the zipper), tag front and back with serial number and the paper from the black envelope with serial number on it


----------



## vesna

liljake said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Large Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 310682710841
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...I%2BUxiBoSgbRmY66WUZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:     So I just won this, but I wanted to be sure.  If you can't tell from the seller photos, I'll post my photos once I get the bag.



I think this is authentic bag


----------



## vesna

Vix74 said:


> Sorry guys, can I ask where do we report fakes, because I've found one I want to report on here.



we can report it to ebay, you can too...I would love to report each fake, it is just that I barely have time to look over these posted bags for authentication...please help and report it from its auction site


----------



## vesna

inagirl said:


> Hello there. Would anybody mind telling me if this bag is authentic? It didn't come with authenticity cards when it was delivered. Thank you so much.
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps4dde6633.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps4dde6633.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zpsa7ed9933.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps8329aa86.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps3fa7a35d.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps0f5f5092.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps22e174ff.jpg
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p705/inagirl12/image_zps6a8444ad.jpg



this is not an authentic bag, sorry about that


----------



## blackcat777

Hi ladies,
Would you please help me authenticate this Muse Two?

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Two in black patent leather
* Listing Number: *112009329 *
Seller: *bagilicious*
Link: *http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...arge-Muse-2-in-black-patent-leather/112009329

Additional pics from the seller in below link;
http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/blackcat_777/library/Muse%20Two%20black%20patent

I appreciate your help very much in advance!


----------



## inagirl

vesna said:


> this is not an authentic bag, sorry about that



Thank you so much, vesna! I had my doubts when I saw that the leather lining interior was black when the color was magenta (is that a right observation?)


----------



## sacko

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag


Thank you so much vesna!!!!! you are truly a wonderful person, to do this for me and for all the other TPFers. Thanks again


----------



## shoppiejem

Hi. Need your help. 

Item: YSL Easy 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:  Bagelya14
Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...INT+LAURENT)?event=Classified+Ads,Other+Ads,6
Comments:kindly authenticate


----------



## Thatsfabulous

vesna said:


> I have seen this bag, this one looks authentic to me



Many thanks greatly appreciated. do you think is may be vinatge? I'm an expert with YSL however looks 80's/90's to me.


----------



## susiexoh

susiexoh said:


> Hi everyone. I need help authenticating this YSL chyc clutch.
> 
> YSL chyc clutch
> No links or seller information since I've already purchased it
> 
> Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!
> 
> Ps. I don't know how to upload multiple pics.. Hence pic stitched




Added more pictures
Clutch serial number: 311213-496395
Made in Italy


----------



## susiexoh

vesna said:


> please post photos of the whole bag, serial number and some paperwork




Clutch serial number: 311213-496395
Made in Italy


----------



## caro10201979

vesna said:


> authentic, sorry if this comment is late



Didn't win the auction  but thank you anyway!!


----------



## Mitsukuni

Hi, Vesna 
I ve just won this, hopefully its authentic. A million thanks 

Name: Yves Saint Laurent Bag Muse II Brown Patent Leather and Suede YSL 113 33
See original listing
Item No.: 121122946452
Seller: Socialiteauctions
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...3-/121122946452?ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160


----------



## pincesbella

hi :
any chance i can have you guys take a look at this. i won the auction and i wanted to make sure its authentic before i pay.

item : YSL 2008 oversized muse
seller : the_divas_closet
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/140992323356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

thank you so much


----------



## angelinne

Please Authenticate this: =) i hope its the real deal =) i love the color =)

Item: ORIGINAL YVES SAINT LAURENT GELDBÖRSE NP: 355,00 Euro

Listing Number: Ebay 261229229766

Seller: papageienfreundin66 

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-YVE...eldbörsen_Damengeldbörsen&hash=item3cd279b6c6

Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## vesna

blackcat777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would you please help me authenticate this Muse Two?
> 
> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Muse Two in black patent leather
> * Listing Number: *112009329 *
> Seller: *bagilicious*
> Link: *http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...arge-Muse-2-in-black-patent-leather/112009329
> 
> Additional pics from the seller in below link;
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/blackcat_777/library/Muse%20Two%20black%20patent
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help very much in advance!



looks good


----------



## vesna

angelinne said:


> Please Authenticate this: =) i hope its the real deal =) i love the color =)
> 
> Item: ORIGINAL YVES SAINT LAURENT GELDBÖRSE NP: 355,00 Euro
> 
> Listing Number: Ebay 261229229766
> 
> Seller: papageienfreundin66
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-YVE...eldbörsen_Damengeldbörsen&hash=item3cd279b6c6
> 
> Thank you in advance. =)



looks goo to me, but it would be good to see serial number and paper tags


----------



## vesna

pincesbella said:


> hi :
> any chance i can have you guys take a look at this. i won the auction and i wanted to make sure its authentic before i pay.
> 
> item : YSL 2008 oversized muse
> seller : the_divas_closet
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/140992323356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> thank you so much



hi, it is authentic, but next time please authenticate before winning, to be fait to the seller, we have a policy of fairness towards everyone


----------



## vesna

shoppiejem said:


> Hi. Need your help.
> 
> Item: YSL Easy
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:  Bagelya14
> Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...INT+LAURENT)?event=Classified+Ads,Other+Ads,6
> Comments:kindly authenticate



 fake bag


----------



## vesna

Thatsfabulous said:


> Many thanks greatly appreciated. do you think is may be vinatge? I'm an expert with YSL however looks 80's/90's to me.



it does look like 80s to me too


----------



## angelinne

vesna said:


> looks goo to me, but it would be good to see serial number and paper tags



Thank you. =) I'll ask the seller about it. =)


----------



## vesna

susiexoh said:


> Clutch serial number: 311213-496395
> Made in Italy



is there a serial number on any of the papers ?


----------



## Mitsukuni

Mitsukuni said:


> Hi, Vesna
> I ve just won this, hopefully its authentic. A million thanks
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Bag Muse II Brown Patent Leather and Suede YSL 113 33
> See original listing
> Item No.: 121122946452
> Seller: Socialiteauctions
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...3-/121122946452?ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160


----------



## pincesbella

vesna said:


> hi, it is authentic, but next time please authenticate before winning, to be fait to the seller, we have a policy of fairness towards everyone


Thank you so much Vesna  sorry about that , will definitely do so next time ! Thanks a million !


----------



## Thatsfabulous

vesna said:


> it does look like 80s to me too



Thanks again, silly me that was suppose to say I'm NOT an expert with YSL. Lol.


----------



## shoppiejem

vesna said:


> fake bag



Thanks Vesna!

You're a lifesaver!


----------



## vesna

Mitsukuni said:


> Hi, Vesna
> I ve just won this, hopefully its authentic. A million thanks
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Bag Muse II Brown Patent Leather and Suede YSL 113 33
> See original listing
> Item No.: 121122946452
> Seller: Socialiteauctions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...3-/121122946452?ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160


 

sorry I missed it, I think this is an authentic Muse II


----------



## blackcat777

vesna said:


> looks good



Awesome! 
Thank you very very much for your help again vesna!


----------



## Mitsukuni

vesna said:


> sorry I missed it, I think this is an authentic Muse II



Thank you so much! Your help means a lot to me


----------



## susiexoh

vesna said:


> is there a serial number on any of the papers ?



Unfortunately no.. 
It does have real leather smell to it (not saying this is the major factor but I thought I'd mention)
And there is a few digits on the back of the care card but I don't think it's relevant..
Thanks a lot btw, really appreciate it


----------



## diYchante

Hi, could u please help authenticate this bag? Only 4 hours left for me to bid. Thanks!
Item name:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large Leather Bag in Oxblood / Dark Red
URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111094101630

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...ge-Leather-Bag-Oxblood-Dark-Red-/111094101630

Sellerolkadotheart00

Many thanks in advance =)


----------



## ilovelucii

I purchased a YSL bag at a vintage flea market. I believe the bag is a vintage YSL, but I'm having second doubts now. There is nothing engraved on the inside saying YSL.. it is only on the outside. The bag is great quality which is what made me originally think there's no way it could be fake. 

Is it possible for a vintage YSL bag to NOT have a serial number?


----------



## uber-shopper

Hi, could you help me authenticate this YSL? bag (i just took some photos)? TIA

style name: YSL muse 2
seller name: private seller
link:http://s689.photobucket.com/user/uber-chic/library/astor/ysl?sort=9&page=1


----------



## sacko

Item:YSl MUSE briefcase
Listing Number:
Seller: eurochyc 
Link:
Comments: I won the bid and would like to get a second look and opinion. Thanks for your time!!
As you see the dustbag is white on the inside. is it suppose to be that way?


----------



## sacko

The bags hardware is a brushed brass look to it, but the zipper stream is like a metal and is not brushed brass looking. also on the back of the zipper is the engraving of YSL. isn't it suppose to have "lampo" on it?


----------



## sacko

the date code matches the tag that came with the bag. does this mean it is authentic?


----------



## sacko

here is the lock


----------



## sacko

the zipper on the top(half of the zipper on the middle inside) has a dollar sign on it.


----------



## sacko

sorry for all the pictures and questions but this is the last. the bag came with a sample of the leather. Is this usual for the muse briefcase or unusual all together? and the inside of the dustbag is kind of messed up, it has like strings coming out of it in a way.


----------



## sacko

I also need to mention that the clochette(key fob) cant come off.The hole is barley biog enough to take it off.


----------



## sacko

but you can take it off with a struggle by taking out the keys then pushing the holder out then the keys, which im sure this is the way it is suppose to be


----------



## sacko

BTW the auction is the one below 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111092015804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## sacko

and again thank you so much for your help


----------



## sacko

I checked some Muse bags on Ebay and other sites and found that their zipper streams are like mine, a shiny gold then the zipper tabs and hardware are a brushed brass.


----------



## ohitsjen

vesna said:


> looks fake to me ,I  would like to see more photos and closer photo of serial number (I can not see it), back of the rounded corners paper tag and underside of a zipper head (driver)...dust bag looks bad



Good enough for me then, it's a no buy! Shame, it's such a pretty colour. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## vesna

ilovelucii said:


> I purchased a YSL bag at a vintage flea market. I believe the bag is a vintage YSL, but I'm having second doubts now. There is nothing engraved on the inside saying YSL.. it is only on the outside. The bag is great quality which is what made me originally think there's no way it could be fake.
> 
> Is it possible for a vintage YSL bag to NOT have a serial number?


 
vintage bags had a plate with Yves Saint Laurent inside without serial number


----------



## vesna

sacko said:


> BTW the auction is the one below
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111092015804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 

the bag looks authentic to me. Opening and closing the he lock is always a challenge. All the details look right   dust bag is right too


----------



## vesna

sacko said:


> I checked some Muse bags on Ebay and other sites and found that their zipper streams are like mine, a shiny gold then the zipper tabs and hardware are a brushed brass.


 lampomis on the old models, YSl is the newer on the bottom of a zipper head....zipper pulls look good to me too


----------



## 7sherry7

Hi ladies,

I have just received these tribute sandals and hope if some expert could authenticate them for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sacko

vesna said:


> the bag looks authentic to me. Opening and closing the he lock is always a challenge. All the details look right   dust bag is right too


thanks again VESNA!!!!!


----------



## Starsjo

Hi, 
Can you please authentic this patent wallet for me?


----------



## Starsjo

More pic.


Abit blur but its written made in Italy no. 17755.0416 should the number be longer?


----------



## j.lee

hi ladies..
can you guys help me authentica this shoes?..

ebay:
title: $895 NEW! YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown & Cream Raffia Tribute Heels 36-6
item no:  350809587850
web: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350809587850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you so much


----------



## j.lee

hi ladies..
can you guys help me authentica this shoes?..

ebay:
title: $895 NEW! YSL Yves Saint Laurent Brown & Cream Raffia Tribute Heels 36-6
item no:  350809587850
web: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350809587850...84.m1438.l2649

thank you so much


----------



## Brownskin0413

PLEASE HELP TO AUTHENTICATE this Belle Du Jour Clutch.  I really need a silver clutch for a wedding, but they're sold out everywhere.  Please help me!

                             Item: YSL Belle Du Jour
Listing Number: 321141383243



 Seller: *jewelztran26* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321141383243&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:     Do these pictures give us enough to judge?  Please help!


----------



## vesna

Starsjo said:


> More pic.
> View attachment 2224997
> 
> Abit blur but its written made in Italy no. 17755.0416 should the number be longer?
> 
> View attachment 2224998


 
this looks great , in wallets the second number is this one you have


----------



## vesna

Brownskin0413 said:


> PLEASE HELP TO AUTHENTICATE this Belle Du Jour Clutch. I really need a silver clutch for a wedding, but they're sold out everywhere. Please help me!
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour
> Listing Number: 321141383243
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: *jewelztran26*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321141383243&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Do these pictures give us enough to judge? Please help!


 

something looks off to me, especially papers and dust bag

could we see the back of the rectangular paper with the text on it (the single large one, not the booklet), and the inner tag of the dust bag with material content


----------



## Starsjo

vesna said:


> this looks great , in wallets the second number is this one you have




Thank you. Yes that is the only numbers i saw in the wallet. Only have 4 digit and I saw others blogger the number looks longer like 6 digit? Is this normal?


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? I purchased it at a thrift and wanted to know if it is real, thank you.
http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## vesna

Starsjo said:


> Thank you. Yes that is the only numbers i saw in the wallet. Only have 4 digit and I saw others blogger the number looks longer like 6 digit? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226237


 
mine has 4 too


----------



## vesna

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? I purchased it at a thrift and wanted to know if it is real, thank you.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

looks good to me


----------



## Raven3766

vesna said:


> looks good to me


 Thank you! Best $6 I ever spent! Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you! Best $6 I ever spent! Thank you!


----------



## bry_dee

Can anybody help me with this bag? Is this a smalelr Muse 2? Thanks!

http://www.use.com/c787fff1f36b680d6d35?p=1#photo=1


----------



## yuchi

Hi ladies,
Would you please help me authenticate this ?

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Cabas Y in Black Leather

I appreciate your help very much in advance!

us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4689007_ANpXimIAAAiBUcSdkAAAAC8v0rA&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4677274_ANpXimIAAAyJUcSVxgAAADP7ZGM&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4687225_ANpXimIAAAykUcSZbwAAAA60dOI&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4685442_ANpXimIAAAeFUcSWxwAAAK2dvZ0&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4684700_ANpXimIAAAwcUcSWugAAAGmZMKQ&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4683958_ANpXimIAAAeIUcSWrgAAABK9pKU&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4682470_APJZimIAAAjjUcSWgQAAAEJS3PY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4681730_ANpXimIAAAhmUcSWZQAAAO173Dg&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4680987_ANpXimIAAAfgUcSWWwAAALPG14w&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4680245_ANpXimIAAAhhUcSWLQAAAO%2FC60E&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4679501_APJZimIAAAq9UcSV9wAAAAiLYYY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4678018_ANpXimIAAAerUcSV0gAAAO%2BWSjg&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4675786_APJZimIAAAe%2FUcSVdwAAAFzyjCY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## yuchi

try again:
http://i39.tinypic.com/wm1ea1.jpg


----------



## vesna

bry_dee said:


> Can anybody help me with this bag? Is this a smalelr Muse 2? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.use.com/c787fff1f36b680d6d35?p=1#photo=1


 

I think it is authentic 

it is a mini, with strap, here is the link to one of the reveals

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...y-arrived-muse-2-beige-petal-pink-746611.html


----------



## vesna

yuchi said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would you please help me authenticate this ?
> 
> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Cabas Y in Black Leather
> 
> I appreciate your help very much in advance!
> 
> us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4689007_ANpXimIAAAiBUcSdkAAAAC8v0rA&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4677274_ANpXimIAAAyJUcSVxgAAADP7ZGM&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4687225_ANpXimIAAAykUcSZbwAAAA60dOI&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4685442_ANpXimIAAAeFUcSWxwAAAK2dvZ0&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4684700_ANpXimIAAAwcUcSWugAAAGmZMKQ&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4683958_ANpXimIAAAeIUcSWrgAAABK9pKU&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4682470_APJZimIAAAjjUcSWgQAAAEJS3PY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4681730_ANpXimIAAAhmUcSWZQAAAO173Dg&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4680987_ANpXimIAAAfgUcSWWwAAALPG14w&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4680245_ANpXimIAAAhhUcSWLQAAAO%2FC60E&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4679501_APJZimIAAAq9UcSV9wAAAAiLYYY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4678018_ANpXimIAAAerUcSV0gAAAO%2BWSjg&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_4675786_APJZimIAAAe%2FUcSVdwAAAFzyjCY&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


 

hi, none of the links are live

please either upload photos or give us a link to Photobucket or some other free photo site


----------



## yuchi

more:
http://i40.tinypic.com/syt6oz.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/152g8w3.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/b7gswo.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2mrdvs7.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2mrdvs7.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/5ckeog.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2vc7sw7.jpg


----------



## yuchi

and more:
http://i43.tinypic.com/2lb0svm.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/kapfr7.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/spddsz.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/2zxo3s5.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2vto4cz.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/m8396x.jpg


----------



## yuchi

Thanks Vesna. Could you please take a look now hope they are live.


----------



## vesna

yuchi said:


> and more:
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2lb0svm.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/kapfr7.jpg
> http://i41.tinypic.com/spddsz.jpg
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2zxo3s5.jpg
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2vto4cz.jpg
> http://i44.tinypic.com/m8396x.jpg


 

looks good to me

could I just see this one larger

http://i43.tinypic.com/2zxo3s5.jpg


----------



## pincesbella

Hi ladies, if you can please take a look at this one for me ? thank you so much !

item : YSL OVERSIZED MUSE
seller : handyman1894
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/121128985803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


item : Muse 2
seller : jalinaz27
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/321144547377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks a million


----------



## vesna

pincesbella said:


> Hi ladies, if you can please take a look at this one for me ? thank you so much !
> 
> item : YSL OVERSIZED MUSE
> seller : handyman1894
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/121128985803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> item : Muse 2
> seller : jalinaz27
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/321144547377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks a million


 

Muse teal has no red flags, all looks authentic, just for the peace of mind ask for the photos of the front of inner leather tag, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper driver (head)

"Miroslava" muse II is from a lovely tPF-er, authentic


----------



## Fieldjay

Can you please help me determine if this bag is real? I already purchased it....

https://www.vaunte.com/items/yves-saint-laurent-dark-brown-tote

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Fieldjay said:


> Can you please help me determine if this bag is real? I already purchased it....
> 
> https://www.vaunte.com/items/yves-saint-laurent-dark-brown-tote
> 
> Thanks!



sorry, could not see the bag without becoming a member of the site


----------



## Tarhls

Could I please request authentication on these two bags I purchased today via consignment. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tarhls

Tarhls said:


> Could I please request authentication on these two bags I purchased today via consignment. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 2231416
> View attachment 2231417
> View attachment 2231418
> View attachment 2231419



Sorry the two most important pics


----------



## pincesbella

vesna said:


> Muse teal has no red flags, all looks authentic, just for the peace of mind ask for the photos of the front of inner leather tag, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper driver (head)
> 
> "Miroslava" muse II is from a lovely tPF-er, authentic



Thanks vesna  you are just the greatest !


----------



## vesna

Tarhls said:


> Sorry the two most important pics
> 
> View attachment 2231432
> View attachment 2231433


 

both look good to me, no red flags


----------



## donnatamta

Please authenticate this Y-Mail wallet. Thank you

Item: 100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Gold Y Mail Metallic French Wallet Purse
Listing Number: 121126869677
Seller: ilovegreggspasties
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:


----------



## Tarhls

vesna said:


> both look good to me, no red flags



Thanks so much


----------



## vesna

donnatamta said:


> Please authenticate this Y-Mail wallet. Thank you
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Gold Y Mail Metallic French Wallet Purse
> Listing Number: 121126869677
> Seller: ilovegreggspasties
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:


 

lovely, authentic


----------



## johnjohn2

*YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Mens Designer Black Graphic Logo Shirt Polo Top L Large*

Seller: rainonthewindows
Listing: 230999064395


Hi, I hope it's okay to post this here. I found a shirt just like the one in this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Mens-Designer-Black-Graphic-Logo-Shirt-Polo-Top-L-Large-/230999064395?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=XSaQXrXEw5fUKdoW16aY3YqnH1o%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I was wondering if anyone here would know when this shirt came out, is it still being sold in stores and approx. how much it cost brand new? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## donnatamta

vesna said:


> lovely, authentic


Thank you very much. Just received it today and it is lovely


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

HELLO! I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
THE RESERVE HASNT BEEN MET BUT I AM TRYING TO BET THE RESERVE PRICE
PLEASE HELP!

Item: 100% Authentic YSL Lizard effect Cabas Chye Tote bag
Listing Number: 271228140253
Seller: mygoodiecloset13
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271228140253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
Comments: ANYTHING WILL BE GRATEFUL

THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## vesna

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> HELLO! I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
> THE RESERVE HASNT BEEN MET BUT I AM TRYING TO BET THE RESERVE PRICE
> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Lizard effect Cabas Chye Tote bag
> Listing Number: 271228140253
> Seller: mygoodiecloset13
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271228140253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> Comments: ANYTHING WILL BE GRATEFUL
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH IN ADVANCE


 
I honestly do not know, this is a special edition

perhaps looking at some details might help:

underside of the zipper head (driver)
zipper pull
paper with rounded corners turned to the side with the writing
back of the inner leather tag


----------



## G3n

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
Comments: Hello, can you please help me and let me know if this is an authentic YSL? This is on sale at a pre-owned boutique in my town and I'm trying to decide if I should buy it. I have attached pictures of the leather tag inside the bag, zipper, Y logo, front of bag, certificates and outside/inside of dust bag. Thank you so much!!


----------



## blivlien

Originally Posted by *SHOP.LOVE.EAT* 

 HELLO! I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
THE RESERVE HASNT BEEN MET BUT I AM TRYING TO BET THE RESERVE PRICE
PLEASE HELP!

Item: 100% Authentic YSL Lizard effect Cabas Chye Tote bag
Listing Number: 271228140253
Seller: mygoodiecloset13
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271228140253...84.m1431.l2649
Comments: ANYTHING WILL BE GRATEFUL

THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH IN ADVANCE 



vesna said:


> I honestly do not know, this is a special edition
> 
> perhaps looking at some details might help:
> 
> underside of the zipper head (driver)
> zipper pull
> paper with rounded corners turned to the side with the writing
> back of the inner leather tag


 
Hi Vesna,

I was looking at this auction too, and saw your reply about other photos that were needed. I asked the seller and have got some of ones you suggested. Do these help in authenticating the bag?

Thanks!


----------



## blivlien

blivlien said:


> Originally Posted by *SHOP.LOVE.EAT*
> 
> HELLO! I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS YSL CABAS CHYC BAG
> THE RESERVE HASNT BEEN MET BUT I AM TRYING TO BET THE RESERVE PRICE
> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Lizard effect Cabas Chye Tote bag
> Listing Number: 271228140253
> Seller: mygoodiecloset13
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271228140253...84.m1431.l2649
> Comments: ANYTHING WILL BE GRATEFUL
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH IN ADVANCE
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I was looking at this auction too, and saw your reply about other photos that were needed. I asked the seller and have got some of ones you suggested. Do these help in authenticating the bag?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Sorry I didn't realise the jpegs I saved were so small. I hope you can see them now a bit better...


----------



## nallely016

vesna said:


> plenty of fake details, this is not an authentic bag
> 
> by the way, the seller had plenty of fakes sold, just do a search on tPF for the name of seller


Excuse me just because you call yourselves experts doesn't mean you are I'm the original seller and just because I tried to sell a chanel bag that later I found out was purchased at my sisters closet does not mean I sell fakes! I have an outstanding relationship with my customers and my feedback reflects with only selling designer items!

P.s I'm going to look into filing with my lawyer for defamation.


----------



## vesna

G3n said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Comments: Hello, can you please help me and let me know if this is an authentic YSL? This is on sale at a pre-owned boutique in my town and I'm trying to decide if I should buy it. I have attached pictures of the leather tag inside the bag, zipper, Y logo, front of bag, certificates and outside/inside of dust bag. Thank you so much!!


 
sorry but this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

blivlien said:


> Sorry I didn't realise the jpegs I saved were so small. I hope you can see them now a bit better...


 
the card looks good  but the leather tag in limited editions are so different than the rest in regular bags, that I would not know enough to comment, I am so sorry

I am hoping that someone who has it or has seen it would be able to comment


----------



## blivlien

vesna said:


> the card looks good  but the leather tag in limited editions are so different than the rest in regular bags, that I would not know enough to comment, I am so sorry
> 
> I am hoping that someone who has it or has seen it would be able to comment


Thank you for looking vesna! Not to worry  

(I actually went to go look at the cabas chyc bags in store again today before this auction ended as I've only recently noticed it and bought myself the last one they had in stock with the old Y logo on it (!))


----------



## vesna

nallely016 said:


> Excuse me just because you call yourselves experts doesn't mean you are I'm the original seller and just because I tried to sell a chanel bag that later I found out was purchased at my sisters closet does not mean I sell fakes! I have an outstanding relationship with my customers and my feedback reflects with only selling designer items!
> 
> P.s I'm going to look into filing with my lawyer for defamation.


 
I am sorry *nallely016*, that was just my opinion about the bag.

This forum is not an official payed authentication forum, it is a meeting place for people who love purses, YSL in this case...we just share opinions, do not give official statements of authenticity.

Here is the disclamer from the post #1 of this thread which is a MUST to read before you join the discussion:

*Disclaimer* 

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

I  hope you understand what this is all about,  no statement is turned against any member, this is just an exchange of opinions


----------



## vesna

blivlien said:


> Thank you for looking vesna! Not to worry
> 
> (I actually went to go look at the cabas chyc bags in store again today before this auction ended as I've only recently noticed it and bought myself the last one they had in stock with the old Y logo on it (!))


 

yeeee


----------



## G3n

vesna said:


> sorry but this is a fake bag


Thank you for your help, Vesna!


----------



## Jacer

Could you amazing ladies help me authentic this downtown tote.


Item Title:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large Gray Leather Tote Bag Handbag Purse Grey
Item Number:251294146288
Seller:wendys2010
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251294146288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks a lot! Gray is so hard to find - fingers crossed!




vesna said:


> This forum is not an official payed authentication forum, it is a meeting place for people who love purses, YSL in this case...we just share opinions, do not give official statements of authenticity.
> 
> Here is the disclamer from the post #1 of this thread which is a MUST to read before you join the discussion:
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> I hope you understand what this is all about, no statement is turned against any member, this is just an exchange of opinions




Just wanted to add this - as a member I know I'm only asking the opinion of a fellow bag lover - like asking a friend who I feel is a bit more knowledgeable then me- what I do with that opinion is my business.


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Could you amazing ladies help me authentic this downtown tote.
> 
> 
> Item Title:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large Gray Leather Tote Bag Handbag Purse Grey
> Item Number:251294146288
> Seller:wendys2010
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251294146288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot! Gray is so hard to find - fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add this - as a member I know I'm only asking the opinion of a fellow bag lover - like asking a friend who I feel is a bit more knowledgeable then me- what I do with that opinion is my business.


 
It is authentic, and it is hard to find indeed  perhaps some leather spa can help restore its beauty


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> It is authentic, and it is hard to find indeed  perhaps some leather spa can help restore its beauty




Thanks so much!  

I am going to send it right off to the spa and wish for the best. Even if it doesn't restore perfectly at least I can use it as a work bag....


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I am going to send it right off to the spa and wish for the best. Even if it doesn't restore perfectly at least I can use it as a work bag....


 
I bought few like that, restored them myself to the best of my abilities and then ended up carrying them the most of all bags because they look like they had life before .....and I am always afraid to get the new or mint condition bag dirty or scratched...


----------



## donnatamta

vesna said:


> lovely, authentic



thank you very much it is beautiful.


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> I bought few like that, restored them myself to the best of my abilities and then ended up carrying them the most of all bags because they look like they had life before .....and I am always afraid to get the new or mint condition bag dirty or scratched...




I'm the same way! I'm too scared that I'll end up getting a new/mint bag dirty so I end up rarely using it. 

With a bag with life on it - I can use it without fear, cause if I do mess up - it blends in and I'm not crying on the inside about paying close to retail for it.  

Glad to know I'm not the only one!!


----------



## marls_cbu

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE Y LINE FLAP WALLET BROWN BRAND NEW!!! 
Listing Number:
Seller:extermin8r
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...jUDN95rwAof9dJwuf2FH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 
Comments:

Hi, would you please authenticate this wallet.  I bought this wallet already and I am planning to re-sell it.  The seller I bought this from stats that this is authentic and sent me more pics.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ojoy

Hello Ladies and Gents!
I need help authenticating this YSL



Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversize Muse Bag in Black Calfskin
Listing Number: 271229242872
Seller: alexandras114
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...erwEXRDCH80IFFGQYWErI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: its sold, i am the winner, I need your confirmation. I've requested other pictures like the back of the zipper head..see pic sorry its too small, perhaps i can take the pic when i receive the bag let me know what you would like to see =)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## vesna

marls_cbu said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE Y LINE FLAP WALLET BROWN BRAND NEW!!!
> Listing Number:
> Seller:extermin8r
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...jUDN95rwAof9dJwuf2FH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:
> 
> Hi, would you please authenticate this wallet.  I bought this wallet already and I am planning to re-sell it.  The seller I bought this from stats that this is authentic and sent me more pics.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



looks good to me, all the details, I am just not familiar with the alignment of Yves Saint Laurent imprint and serial number...I hope someone who has this exact wallet might chime in.....all the details look right


----------



## bellabags23

Yves Saint Laurent Roady
seller: monique2013
item #  181168747169 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-YS...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e7fb2a1

Please help authenticate. Thank you


----------



## vesna

ojoy said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents!
> I need help authenticating this YSL
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oversize Muse Bag in Black Calfskin
> Listing Number: 271229242872
> Seller: alexandras114
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...erwEXRDCH80IFFGQYWErI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: its sold, i am the winner, I need your confirmation. I've requested other pictures like the back of the zipper head..see pic sorry its too small, perhaps i can take the pic when i receive the bag let me know what you would like to see =)
> 
> thanks a bunch!


 
looks good so far...zipper pulls, clear back of the leather tag photo and larger the one you have of the zipper head and the key please...however looks good


----------



## vesna

bellabags23 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Roady
> seller: monique2013
> item # 181168747169
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-YS...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e7fb2a1
> 
> Please help authenticate. Thank you


 
looks good to me..... just a remark about the title of the add - Roady is everything BUT a CLUTCH !!!!??????? I could fit my life in it .....I also could not find anything in it even if I had just few things


----------



## bellabags23

[QUOTE=vesna;24913275]looks good to me..... just a remark about the title of the add - Roady is everything BUT a CLUTCH !!!!??????? I could fit my life in it .....I also could not find anything in it even if I had just few things[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much *vesna* yes I noticed the description.. Weird


----------



## sirelothar

Hello all. I'm a bit new here but have recently acquired all of my grandmothers old purses and have run across a few I think might be worth a bit. I've done a bit of research about fake bags, but every listing/picture I've seen of this one have had no embossed letters or numbers, or made in italy stamps on them. Is this authentic or fake? Thank you.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Gold Box Clutch With Black Tassels
Listing Number: Mine
Seller: Not me yet 
Link: http://imgur.com/a/jXo1e
Comments: It's definitely old, it's been in grandmothers attic since the 80's.


----------



## vesna

sirelothar said:


> Hello all. I'm a bit new here but have recently acquired all of my grandmothers old purses and have run across a few I think might be worth a bit. I've done a bit of research about fake bags, but every listing/picture I've seen of this one have had no embossed letters or numbers, or made in italy stamps on them. Is this authentic or fake? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Gold Box Clutch With Black Tassels
> Listing Number: Mine
> Seller: Not me yet
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/jXo1e
> Comments: It's definitely old, it's been in grandmothers attic since the 80's.


 

I am very sorry, I am not familiar with this clutch, I am hoping that someone who is, will comment...it looks lovely though


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi Vesna! Please help me authenticate. Thanks in advance!

Item : YSL CABAS CHYC LARGE
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Here are additional photos 

item: ysl cabas chyc
seller: private seller


----------



## daisy2010

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle De Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch Bag Handbag NWT

Listing Number: 300929182165

Seller: mediactive

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Belle-De-Jour-Black-Patent-Leather-Clutch-Bag-Handbag-NWT/300929182165?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D8860676156136406993%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D181169234372%26


Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

daisy2010 said:


> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle De Jour Black Patent Leather Clutch Bag Handbag NWT
> 
> Listing Number: 300929182165
> 
> Seller: mediactive
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...993&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&sd=181169234372&
> 
> 
> Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!



this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Here are additional photos
> 
> item: ysl cabas chyc
> seller: private seller



not sure, something is off...what is the underside of the zipper head logo? is there a paper card with oval corners that we can see the text on it ?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate:

Item: Authentic YSLYves Saint Laurent gold downturn tote

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19de9e6a6b#viTabs_0

Seller: daniellerobbie

Item number:111109106283

Comment, I have requested photo of interior label with serial no. Also, when these seller states that a certain bag was made France.... but you/me/or anyone who owns such a bag, perhaps different in color, can one assume if the bag you own is/was made in Italy that the bag is perhaps not authentic?


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Hi Vesna! the underside of the zipper has ysl logo. Here are the photos.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Boston Bag

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221248306179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller:  ptasya1984

Item number:  221248306179

Comments; this is similar to the Easy bag or is it the Easy bag... if you do know?


As, always thank you for your time.


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag? Many thanks!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK PATENT LEATHER EMBOSSED MUSE TOTE Bag Handbag
Listing Number: 200937794333
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200937794333
Comments:


----------



## PurseAddict27

Can someone authenticate this one too?  Thanks!!

Item: *MINT* YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM BLACK PATENT DOWNTOWN TOTE - $1795
Listing Number: 171070353988
Seller: abbyergr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070353988


----------



## kvaldez

Hi! I just purchased this ysl cabas chyc in fuschia from a friend. This is my first ysl bag and I just wanna make sure it's authentic. Tnx!


----------



## kvaldez

Here are some additional pictures.. I'd really appreciate your help..  tnx!


----------



## JennLi

Hi! I would greatly appreciate any help in authenticating this YSL bag. I've also asked for additional pictures, hopefully this will make it easier to authenticate. 

Thanks in advance! 


Item: Aunthentic YSL Cabas Chyc Medim - Black

Listing Number: Ad ID 498332919

Seller: unknown 

Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Medim-Black-W0QQAdIdZ498332919


----------



## yvonova

Dear all,

Please assist in authenticating this

Item: 100%AUTHENTIC&#9829;Ltd Edition&#9829;YSL&#9829;COUTURE&#9829;SIGNATURE BLACK PATENT SOLID CLUTCH BAG&#9829;
Listing Number: 111101886976
Seller: adorables-boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...ics_Make_up_Cases_Bags_PP&hash=item19de304200
Comments: pics attached


----------



## Jacer

Could you please help me authentic this bag?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Extra Large Muse Handbag
Item number: 111112522653
Seller: donnalee363
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111112522653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


If you need more pictures please let me know and I'll ask the seller.


Thanks a lot! Your all so helpful I've been able to buy all those bags I had on my "list" with ease.


----------



## ojoy

vesna said:


> looks good so far...zipper pulls, clear back of the leather tag photo and larger the one you have of the zipper head and the key please...however looks good



Hi Vesna,
I just received the bag and these are the pics...what do you think just want to be 100% sure

Also, The dustbag has an inside white dustbag under the black? Basically it looks like 2 dustbag? The leather is not as luxurious as I expect however the inside leather(the zipper surrounding and zipper pull inside) are very soft. Is this normal?
Thanks!
joy


----------



## lleongll

Hi There,

Please help me to authenticate the item listed below. Thanks for your help!

Item: 321159486850
 Listing Number:
 Seller: missprissypooh
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Glass-Ring-size-6-/321159486850
 Comments: YSLBlack Glass Ring size 6


----------



## vesna

ojoy said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I just received the bag and these are the pics...what do you think just want to be 100% sure
> 
> Also, The dustbag has an inside white dustbag under the black? Basically it looks like 2 dustbag? The leather is not as luxurious as I expect however the inside leather(the zipper surrounding and zipper pull inside) are very soft. Is this normal?
> Thanks!
> joy



looks good to me, the leather is rich looking when you apply some conditioner on it like Apple


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Could you please help me authentic this bag?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Extra Large Muse Handbag
> Item number: 111112522653
> Seller: donnalee363
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111112522653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> If you need more pictures please let me know and I'll ask the seller.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! Your all so helpful I've been able to buy all those bags I had on my "list" with ease.



this does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

I am sorry everyone, I am 3 weeks on vacation with very limited internet access..so have a little tome to respond and look at the bags


----------



## babymimi

item: ysl oversized patent muse
listing number: none
seller: a friend
link: https://www.facebook.com/abmansilla/media_set?set=a.10201379889969619.1073741866.1545197869&type=3
comments: can you please authenticate this ysl muse bag. tia!


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Hi Vesna! the underside of the zipper has ysl logo. Here are the photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246285
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246286



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

babymimi said:


> item: ysl oversized patent muse
> listing number: none
> seller: a friend
> link: https://www.facebook.com/abmansilla/media_set?set=a.10201379889969619.1073741866.1545197869&type=3
> comments: can you please authenticate this ysl muse bag. tia!



looks good to me, just look what the underside of the zipper head looks like, Lampo or YSL are OK


----------



## vesna

PurseAddict27 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK PATENT LEATHER EMBOSSED MUSE TOTE Bag Handbag
> Listing Number: 200937794333
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200937794333
> Comments:



not sure, would like to see the underside of a zipper head, lock with the key hole and keys


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Authentic YSLYves Saint Laurent gold downturn tote
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19de9e6a6b#viTabs_0
> 
> Seller: daniellerobbie
> 
> Item number:111109106283
> 
> Comment, I have requested photo of interior label with serial no. Also, when these seller states that a certain bag was made France.... but you/me/or anyone who owns such a bag, perhaps different in color, can one assume if the bag you own is/was made in Italy that the bag is perhaps not authentic?



looks goo but those photos would be good to see.....maybe it is omission on the seller's side or perhaps they used the old listing as a template and did not change the country of manufacturer...the name is also - downtown


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Boston Bag
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221248306179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller:  ptasya1984
> 
> Item number:  221248306179
> 
> Comments; this is similar to the Easy bag or is it the Easy bag... if you do know?
> 
> 
> As, always thank you for your time.



this is easy but a fake one


----------



## vesna

PurseAddict27 said:


> Can someone authenticate this one too?  Thanks!!
> 
> Item: *MINT* YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM BLACK PATENT DOWNTOWN TOTE - $1795
> Listing Number: 171070353988
> Seller: abbyergr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070353988



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

kvaldez said:


> Here are some additional pictures.. I'd really appreciate your help..  tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247155
> View attachment 2247156
> View attachment 2247157
> View attachment 2247158
> View attachment 2247159
> View attachment 2247160
> View attachment 2247161
> View attachment 2247162



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

JennLi said:


> Hi! I would greatly appreciate any help in authenticating this YSL bag. I've also asked for additional pictures, hopefully this will make it easier to authenticate.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Aunthentic YSL Cabas Chyc Medim - Black
> 
> Listing Number: Ad ID 498332919
> 
> Seller: unknown
> 
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Medim-Black-W0QQAdIdZ498332919



looks good


----------



## vesna

yvonova said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please assist in authenticating this
> 
> Item: 100%AUTHENTIC&#9829;Ltd Edition&#9829;YSL&#9829;COUTURE&#9829;SIGNATURE BLACK PATENT SOLID CLUTCH BAG&#9829;
> Listing Number: 111101886976
> Seller: adorables-boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...ics_Make_up_Cases_Bags_PP&hash=item19de304200
> Comments: pics attached



I am not sure about this one, havenever seen one in real life


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Here are additional photos
> 
> item: ysl cabas chyc
> seller: private seller



honestly I am not sure, the tag fornt changed but not for this model, or it did in that transition period...I am completely confused by cabas details in a transition from YSL to SLP


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> this does not look authentic to me



Thanks! 




vesna said:


> I am sorry everyone, I am 3 weeks on vacation with very limited internet access..so have a little tome to respond and look at the bags



OMG! I'm so sorry! I didn't know. You go have a blast no matter what your doing - I'll be good and not bug you till your "back" 

Have fun!!!


----------



## denise1973

Item:Yves Saint Laurent New Rive Gauche Tote
Listing Number:Ad ref 1024878843
Seller:TERRY
Link:http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/yves-saint-laurent-new-rive-gauche-tote-100-authentic/1024878843

Comments:     

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE  THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> looks goo but those photos would be good to see.....maybe it is omission on the seller's side or perhaps they used the old listing as a template and did not change the country of manufacturer...the name is also - downtown



Thank you Vesna...
Yes, you are correct on he name, my mistake in conjunction with a spell check error. Seller didn't know enough about bag to locate the serial number or country of origin, and we worked through that. Thank you so very much for your time.... Cee


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> this is easy but a fake one


Thank you again for your time, the leather looked funky to me.....
Vesna thank you, now go and enjoy your vacation, hope it is a wonderful one..... Cee


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Thank you Vesna! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; enjoy your vacation!


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm so sorry! I didn't know. You go have a blast no matter what your doing - I'll be good and not bug you till your "back"
> 
> Have fun!!!





Ceeyahd said:


> Thank you Vesna...
> Yes, you are correct on he name, my mistake in conjunction with a spell check error. Seller didn't know enough about bag to locate the serial number or country of origin, and we worked through that. Thank you so very much for your time.... Cee





Ceeyahd said:


> Thank you again for your time, the leather looked funky to me.....
> Vesna thank you, now go and enjoy your vacation, hope it is a wonderful one..... Cee



thanks a lot girls, it is good to find some peace on tPF when visiting family   hehehehe...later next week I will be for 10 days in Greece which will be really limited internet, for now I am connected very often


----------



## vesna

Shoppinsacs said:


> Thank you Vesna! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; enjoy your vacation!



thanks a lot


----------



## vesna

denise1973 said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent New Rive Gauche Tote
> Listing Number:Ad ref 1024878843
> Seller:TERRY
> Link:http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/yves-saint-laurent-new-rive-gauche-tote-100-authentic/1024878843
> 
> Comments:
> 
> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE  THANK YOU SO MUCH



looks good to me


----------



## retype12

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT ARTY OVAL RING BLUE
Listing Number: 221249458030
Seller: pa.bay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221249458030?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Does this look authentic? or does anyone where i can find a size 5 for this ring? thank you.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

please authenticate this bag for me. TIA! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Medium Tote Bag White Authentic Used
Listing Number: 161064893750
Seller: gayleganda 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_15076wt_1096

thanks again.


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> please authenticate this bag for me. TIA!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Medium Tote Bag White Authentic Used
> Listing Number: 161064893750
> Seller: gayleganda
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_15076wt_1096
> 
> thanks again.



authentic


----------



## tatiana6909

vesna said:


> authentic



yaaaay!!! Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

Item: Genuine YSL Multi Muse Bag Free Express Shipping
Listing Number: 251284816652
Seller: korea-gugus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-YSL...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a81be030c
Comments: Please ID this bag too and thanks! What kind of skin is it?


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Item: Genuine YSL Multi Muse Bag Free Express Shipping
> Listing Number: 251284816652
> Seller: korea-gugus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-YSL...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a81be030c
> Comments: Please ID this bag too and thanks! What kind of skin is it?



very very unusual Muse...nubuck and bubbly crest leather 

some details are needed to see if it is 100% authentic or not...these look like authentic YSL nubuck and bubbly leather on canvas which was used for Muse II style, I have never seen a Muse in this style

if you can get photo of inner lether tag front and back, lock and the key and underside of a zipper head, that would be great


----------



## kvaldez

Thanks so much vesna! Take care!


----------



## marceylove

Hi, please help authenticate this bag.  Thank you so much.

Item:  used like new YSL Downtown
Listing Number: 2788304
Seller: orra
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2788304
Comments: The 'Yvesaintlaurant' tag doesn't have the word 'rive gauche' under it.  Is it possible?

Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## vesna

marceylove said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this bag.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item:  used like new YSL Downtown
> Listing Number: 2788304
> Seller: orra
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2788304
> Comments: The 'Yvesaintlaurant' tag doesn't have the word 'rive gauche' under it.  Is it possible?
> 
> Thank you so much for helping.



it is possible, newer ones do not have it

however I have personally to see some other details to see if it is 100% authentic

underside of zipper head of the top zipper
engraving Yves Saint Laurent on the side of the buckle


----------



## Rainpo

Item: saint laurent 2013 babylone bag in nude
listing: from Craigslist 
Seller: is an aquaintance
Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3937369969.html

Hello there! Please help to authenticate. The seller told me there's also a serial number patch inside the suede lining. The bag is supposed To be from the 2013 ss collection but i couldnt find any thing similar online. What would be the style name if it's real? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bagchicka

Hello,
Can someone please help me figure out if this red YSL clutch is the real deal? Thanks so much for your time 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Patent Belle Du Jour Clutch REd
Listing #: 41561
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Red-41561


----------



## marceylove

vesna said:


> it is possible, newer ones do not have it
> 
> however I have personally to see some other details to see if it is 100% authentic
> 
> underside of zipper head of the top zipper
> engraving Yves Saint Laurent on the side of the buckle



Hi Vesna, thanks so much.  I'll come back here right after I get more photos from the seller.  Thanks very much once again for helping so quickly


----------



## marceylove

vesna said:


> it is possible, newer ones do not have it
> 
> however I have personally to see some other details to see if it is 100% authentic
> 
> underside of zipper head of the top zipper
> engraving Yves Saint Laurent on the side of the buckle



Hi Vesna,

I have more photos.  However, the buckle on this bag doens't have YSL engraving.  The seller still took photos for me though.  I hope these helps.  Thank you very much once again for your help


----------



## kha2285

hi...i hope someone can assist me in verifying if this is an authentic ysl muse. saw the listing on facebook...just took screenshots of d photos the seller uploaded.


----------



## KTHamp

Hi TPF Community. I am new to this. I  just bought what i hope is a good purchase, I did some research on this YSL black leather muse bag, still not 100% sure its authentic, looking for some help! Thanks in advance! KT


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this YSL:

Item Name: YSL Multi Navy Blue Hobo Bag
Item No:110911541634
Seller ID:  eclairciefashion
lINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...5-/110911541634?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## zeronohiya

Vesna, please let me know if you or any of the other authenticators authenticate YSL arty rings? If not, please let me know how I can get one authenticated. Thanks!!!


----------



## lanvin

Item:YSL Medium Besace Flap Bag in Grey

Listing Number:91980602
Seller: kppeanuts1982
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360691980602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments:

I won this on ebay and just wanted to make sure as there is no  ysl engravings on any of the hardware as I would have thought but I'm not familiar with this style


----------



## vesna

kha2285 said:


> hi...i hope someone can assist me in verifying if this is an authentic ysl muse. saw the listing on facebook...just took screenshots of d photos the seller uploaded.



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Item:YSL Medium Besace Flap Bag in Grey
> 
> Listing Number:91980602
> Seller: kppeanuts1982
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360691980602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> I won this on ebay and just wanted to make sure as there is no  ysl engravings on any of the hardware as I would have thought but I'm not familiar with this style



this is not authentic besace , sorry


----------



## vesna

zeronohiya said:


> Vesna, please let me know if you or any of the other authenticators authenticate YSL arty rings? If not, please let me know how I can get one authenticated. Thanks!!!



no, I am so sorry, for rings and shoes rarely we have  someone who sees and  comments....try opening a thread with that question and say that you posted in authenticate thread but no one responded


----------



## vesna

KTHamp said:


> Hi TPF Community. I am new to this. I  just bought what i hope is a good purchase, I did some research on this YSL black leather muse bag, still not 100% sure its authentic, looking for some help! Thanks in advance! KT



looks great


----------



## vesna

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this YSL:
> 
> Item Name: YSL Multi Navy Blue Hobo Bag
> Item No:110911541634
> Seller ID:  eclairciefashion
> lINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...5-/110911541634?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



looks good to me, just inner leather tag front and back closeup would be great to see to confirm


----------



## vesna

marceylove said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have more photos.  However, the buckle on this bag doens't have YSL engraving.  The seller still took photos for me though.  I hope these helps.  Thank you very much once again for your help



it should have engraving on the buckle, I am confussed, but zipper pulls do not look OK either...I would not bother


----------



## kha2285

vesna said:


> looks good to me



oh great!! thank you so much vesna!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi guys please help me to authenticate this cutey . This might be my first YSL &#128522;. TIA 

Item: YSL SILVER LEATHER WRISLET  POUCH CLUTCH

Listing Number: 130943383988
Seller: monsherie 
Link:   http://m.ebay.com.my/search?kw=Ysl+...1&so=12&pgn=1&epp=24&fads=1&mfs=GOCLK&acimp=0


----------



## millionmiler

Hi,

I am new to this.  I am interested in this item up for sale in 3 days.

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream Leather Handbag Purse Sac Muse White
Listing Number: 310706560651
Seller: clutterfreeseller

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48578dde8b

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  I reached out to the seller and asked for a photo of the zipper under head and serial number but have not heard back.  Thank you.


----------



## lanvin

vesna said:


> this is not authentic besace , sorry



thanks vesna, I'm so upset! The seller seemed so reputable. I suppose I will have to open a case on ebay...I'm not looking forward to the hassle.


----------



## vesna

millionmiler said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this.  I am interested in this item up for sale in 3 days.
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cream Leather Handbag Purse Sac Muse White
> Listing Number: 310706560651
> Seller: clutterfreeseller
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48578dde8b
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.  I reached out to the seller and asked for a photo of the zipper under head and serial number but have not heard back.  Thank you.




all the details look authentic


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> thanks vesna, I'm so upset! The seller seemed so reputable. I suppose I will have to open a case on ebay...I'm not looking forward to the hassle.



sorry about that....let me know if you need some help although I have limited internet access nowdays


----------



## vesna

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hi guys please help me to authenticate this cutey . This might be my first YSL &#128522;. TIA
> 
> Item: YSL SILVER LEATHER WRISLET  POUCH CLUTCH
> 
> Listing Number: 130943383988
> Seller: monsherie
> Link:   http://m.ebay.com.my/search?kw=Ysl+...1&so=12&pgn=1&epp=24&fads=1&mfs=GOCLK&acimp=0


looks fine so far...could we see the card with rounded corners turned to the side with writing and serial number on the back of the inner leather tag ?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

vesna said:


> looks fine so far...could we see the card with rounded corners turned to the side with writing and serial number on the back of the inner leather tag ?



Tq vesna , 
Will ask the seller about this . 
Once again TIA &#128516;


----------



## Rainpo

Rainpo said:


> Item: saint laurent 2013 babylone bag in nude
> listing: from Craigslist
> Seller: is an aquaintance
> Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3937369969.html
> 
> Hello there! Please help to authenticate. The seller told me there's also a serial number patch inside the suede lining. The bag is supposed To be from the 2013 ss collection but i couldnt find any thing similar online. What would be the style name if it's real?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Hi Vesna 
I made this post earlier but didn't get any reply. Please help me to authenticate. Much appreciated!
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## KTHamp

vesna said:


> looks great


Thanks so much Vesna! I know you are on vacation but I really appreciate you're expertise. I was really worried about the Lampo zipper and tried to research it further.


----------



## millionmiler

Thanks so much Vesna.  Appreciate you doing this on your vacation.  Have a great one!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi vesna sorry to disturb u own your holiday this is the Series no. 177504.496395.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I don't know how to link the picture from eBay site to here so I have do some edit sorry 

By the way TIA


----------



## marceylove

vesna said:


> it should have engraving on the buckle, I am confussed, but zipper pulls do not look OK either...I would not bother



Thank you very much Vesna.  This is disappointing as I like the colour but I'd rather be sure to buy it.  I will just keep on searching.  Thank you


----------



## Pao9

Hello could you please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you!!!!

Item : YSL Clutch
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181177310146&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Seller: Bonita_mi
Comments: Seller says that she no longer has the paperwork but did manage to send me pics of the serial numbers


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Reversable Medium Tote Plum/Cream
Listing Number: 121144539752
Seller: solitawat 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c34c6fa68#ht_481wt_1268

thank you so much!


----------



## OhCensored

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Let me know if you need more pictures 

Item: AUTH YSL CABAS MINI CHYC
Listing Number: 161070698725
Seller: tttoylynnew
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161070698725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> if you can get photo of inner lether tag front and back, lock and the key and underside of a zipper head, that would be great



Hi vesna!! The seller has sent me additional photos!
There are quite a few so I've zipped the file (if that's okay).

http://www.mediafire.com/download/daqs3hag5x6mcfr/Photos_of_YSL.zip


----------



## JennLi

Hello! I would appreciate any help in authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance 

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Tri-Tone Leather Tote Bag Purse

Listing Number: 231019046702

Seller: canadian-girls-rock

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Yv...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9cee72e&_uhb=1


----------



## juyan

Hey Everyone! I hope I can win this bid but hopefully before I do I can get it authenticated! Please let me know! 
The seller only provided this information... 

" NEW never worn YSL Arty Ring, size 5. Sold out everywhere. Comes with original box, dust bag and box insert. This is a big, beautiful ring that makes a real statement. Such a gorgeous blue color with gold flecks! Selling because it doesn't fit me...sad to see it go!" 

Listing # is 171080052982 
Item: Ysl Arty Ring 
Seller: beautifulbest01 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Arty-Ri...ne-Arty-Ovale-Ring-Lapis-Size-5-/171080052982

Thanks!!!


----------



## juyan

Hello Everyone. I would also like to get this piece authenticated as well! Thanks so much in advance !

Item #: 181181526568

Seller: 177fatima

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181181526568?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649 

THanks!!!!


----------



## Thorney

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251241273628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hi, Please could someone help me confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Need your expertise ladies! 

Item:YSL CABAS CHYC
Listing Number:
Sellerrivate
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets

Comments:Wanted to Buy this Item, but not sure if its authentic. Havent seen this combination in the cabas chyc. Authentic?


----------



## templewong

Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag? I am not as familiar with this brand...

Item: YSL Uptown Bag
Item #: MAL30MB:CY
Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-yves-saint-laurent-gray-uptown-bag-new-i-48700-s-333.html

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## designerdesire

Hi everyone!

This is my first YSL purchase. I'm very excited! I bought it from a men's style forum from a reputable seller and it just arrived.

If anyone can tell me what size the bag it is (or what it looks like) or if it's the men's one (I hope so), I would also greatly appreciate that!


----------



## designerdesire

designerdesire said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first YSL purchase. I'm very excited! I bought it from a men's style forum from a reputable seller and it just arrived.
> 
> If anyone can tell me what size the bag it is (or what it looks like) or if it's the men's one (I hope so), I would also greatly appreciate that!


I'm sorry I forgot to include this picture and it won't let me edit again:


----------



## babydoll73

Item: YSL PURPLE SUEDE & PURPLE LEATHER MALIBU HIGH 05 SNEAKER SIZE 42 / 12
Listing Number: 400523744304
Seller: handmadeinitaly
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400523744304
Comments: please authenticate  thank you in advance!


----------



## mandyB

Hello experts!

I am hoping to authenticate this bag:
 large gray Muse
listing 251312471061
seller: duffymoon
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251312471061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks for any help!


----------



## missaznpirate

nearly over, so hoping to get an opinion soon! thanks so much!
YSL Cabas Chyc Small
listing: 111125626088
seller: paolinaporretta
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19df9a7ce8


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag? 

Item:YSL Cabas Chyc Mini
Listing Number:
Seller: Private
Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/direngrey_mania/library/ysl_chyc_cabas_mini

Comments: I want to buy this bag but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Please help.


----------



## Tarhls

Item: Muse
Item # 111131798397
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beautifu...Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dff8ab7d#viTabs_0

Does this look ok? TIA x


----------



## vesna

Rainpo said:


> Hi Vesna
> I made this post earlier but didn't get any reply. Please help me to authenticate. Much appreciated!
> Enjoy your vacation!



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Tarhls said:


> Item: Muse
> Item # 111131798397
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beautifu...Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dff8ab7d#viTabs_0
> 
> Does this look ok? TIA x



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag?
> 
> Item:YSL Cabas Chyc Mini
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private
> Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/direngrey_mania/library/ysl_chyc_cabas_mini
> 
> Comments: I want to buy this bag but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Please help.



I think details look good


----------



## vesna

missaznpirate said:


> nearly over, so hoping to get an opinion soon! thanks so much!
> YSL Cabas Chyc Small
> listing: 111125626088
> seller: paolinaporretta
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19df9a7ce8



sorry it is over, I did not have internet until earlier today....anyway there were not enough details to authenticate


----------



## vesna

Pao9 said:


> Hello could you please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you!!!!
> 
> Item : YSL Clutch
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181177310146&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Seller: Bonita_mi
> Comments: Seller says that she no longer has the paperwork but did manage to send me pics of the serial numbers



I honestly can not see enough of details to authenticate, sorry about that


----------



## vesna

designerdesire said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to include this picture and it won't let me edit again:




this is oversize muse, for men, women...any person can use it beautifully

please send me the photo of underside of zipper head with the logo...and how many keys are there ?


----------



## vesna

mandyB said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> I am hoping to authenticate this bag:
> large gray Muse
> listing 251312471061
> seller: duffymoon
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251312471061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks for any help!



please show me a photo of the front of the bag under the lock to see the engraved Yves Saint Laurent.. the underside of the zipper head...and the other side of rounded corners paper tag


----------



## vesna

templewong said:


> Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag? I am not as familiar with this brand...
> 
> Item: YSL Uptown Bag
> Item #: MAL30MB:CY
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-yves-saint-laurent-gray-uptown-bag-new-i-48700-s-333.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance!



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Shielalovedbags said:


> Need your expertise ladies!
> 
> Item:YSL CABAS CHYC
> Listing Number:
> Sellerrivate
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets
> 
> Comments:Wanted to Buy this Item, but not sure if its authentic. Havent seen this combination in the cabas chyc. Authentic?



Hi, sorry I can not access photos without opening an account onahoo....could you post them somehow differently please?


----------



## Tarhls

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks vesna x


----------



## vesna

Thorney said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251241273628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, Please could someone help me confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks



authentic in my opinion


----------



## vesna

juyan said:


> Hey Everyone! I hope I can win this bid but hopefully before I do I can get it authenticated! Please let me know!
> The seller only provided this information...
> 
> " NEW never worn YSL Arty Ring, size 5. Sold out everywhere. Comes with original box, dust bag and box insert. This is a big, beautiful ring that makes a real statement. Such a gorgeous blue color with gold flecks! Selling because it doesn't fit me...sad to see it go!"
> 
> Listing # is 171080052982
> Item: Ysl Arty Ring
> Seller: beautifulbest01
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Arty-Ri...ne-Arty-Ovale-Ring-Lapis-Size-5-/171080052982
> 
> Thanks!!!





juyan said:


> Hello Everyone. I would also like to get this piece authenticated as well! Thanks so much in advance !
> 
> Item #: 181181526568
> 
> Seller: 177fatima
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181181526568?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> THanks!!!!



sorry but I think this question would be better for jewelry forum


----------



## vesna

JennLi said:


> Hello! I would appreciate any help in authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Tri-Tone Leather Tote Bag Purse
> 
> Listing Number: 231019046702
> 
> Seller: canadian-girls-rock
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Yv...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9cee72e&_uhb=1



looks good but it would be great to see the underside of zipper head to be 100% sure as well as paper tag with serial number, and rounded corners paper tag turned to text side


----------



## vesna

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Reversable Medium Tote Plum/Cream
> Listing Number: 121144539752
> Seller: solitawat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c34c6fa68#ht_481wt_1268
> 
> thank you so much!



looks good to me


----------



## myriamalbera

Item:YSL key holder
seller id:tommyzee39
item #:151075944324
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151075944324&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
I am not sure about the made in taiwan laber?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mimosaplease

Item: Belle du Jour Clutch
Seller: nyspyplus
Listing Number: 271250969324
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271250969324

I have heard these are tough to authenticate, but thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Pao9

vesna said:


> I honestly can not see enough of details to authenticate, sorry about that



Thank you!


----------



## janjanny

Hello, im gonna buy my first ysl clutch from fashoinette.com from germany website. That is gonna be my first one. Could you plss help me to authenticate this clutch??? Thank you very much in advance. 

Item:YSL Clutch Lackleder Nero Belle De Joure

Seller: Fashionette

Link: http://www.fashionette.de/yves-sain...date/page-0/limit-30&position=1&sort=new_date

Thank you Soo much...


----------



## Jacer

Vesna! Hope u enjoyed ur time away. I was good while u were on vacation and didn't buy a single ysl bag, it was so hard. 

are u free again? I don't want to bother u while u should be enjoying urself.

if u are free could u help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Muse Large Oversized Bag/ Tote Brown


Item number: 231626044100


Seller: standingpoint


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231026044100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Love the color! But I just cant click buy till u say ok.

As always thanks so much fir ur help!


----------



## vesna

myriamalbera said:


> Item:YSL key holder
> seller id:tommyzee39
> item #:151075944324
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151075944324&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> I am not sure about the made in taiwan laber?
> Thanks in advance.


 
I am not familiar with this key case and the label with Taiwan at the bottom is really not clear what it means


----------



## vesna

mimosaplease said:


> Item: Belle du Jour Clutch
> Seller: nyspyplus
> Listing Number: 271250969324
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271250969324
> 
> I have heard these are tough to authenticate, but thanks in advance for your help!


 

I would be able to help only if there were paperwork and a dust bag to examine some crucial details


----------



## vesna

janjanny said:


> Hello, im gonna buy my first ysl clutch from fashoinette.com from germany website. That is gonna be my first one. Could you plss help me to authenticate this clutch??? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item:YSL Clutch Lackleder Nero Belle De Joure
> 
> Seller: Fashionette
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionette.de/yves-sain...date/page-0/limit-30&position=1&sort=new_date
> 
> Thank you Soo much...


 
this looks like an authentic clutch to me however I would like to see a dust bag and YSL cards if possible


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Vesna! Hope u enjoyed ur time away. I was good while u were on vacation and didn't buy a single ysl bag, it was so hard.
> 
> are u free again? I don't want to bother u while u should be enjoying urself.
> 
> if u are free could u help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Leather Muse Large Oversized Bag/ Tote Brown
> 
> 
> Item number: 231626044100
> 
> 
> Seller: standingpoint
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231026044100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Love the color! But I just cant click buy till u say ok.
> 
> As always thanks so much fir ur help!


 

key Jacer, I am back, I did not have internet there and now all is back to normal...I did not buy a single bag because all the stores I passed by on the airports I did not even look at because I had a terrible heat stroke in Greece...could not wait for the first time in my life to come home to colder weather 

this bag looksfine to me but the seller sold so many LV fakes, that I would like to get some more assurance...zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo and the key/keys for the lock photos

as a side note, I bought several leather items from japan, and more than from other countries I got bags/agenda covers with the  musky smell of the leather and could not do anything about it...make sure to ask the seller about the smell of the bag


----------



## janjanny

Thank you Veryyyyy much...when I get the clutch so I will put more picture here....


----------



## designerdesire

vesna said:


> this is oversize muse, for men, women...any person can use it beautifully
> 
> please send me the photo of underside of zipper head with the logo...and how many keys are there ?



Hi Vesna,

Thank you so much for your response. Below are photos of both zippers' underneath and the keys, of which there are two. Thanks again!


----------



## bagchicka

Hello Vesna,

Can you please help me figure out if this red YSL clutch is authentic. I had posted it a few weeks ago but then i realized you were on vacation- which i hope went well  Since then I have bought it but just want to get your opinion as I don't know much about this brand. Thanks so much for your time. 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Patent Belle Du Jour Clutch REd
Listing #: 41561
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Red-41561


----------



## Oscar2207

Dear Vesna, 

Really love ysl rive gauche bag. Such a classic. it is in volcano material. I would like some advice to see if this bag is authentic ? I need your help!

Thank you so much 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261254690572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Oscar2207

Dear Vesna,

I would like to ask for your help in seeing if this bag is authentic, I love ysl bags! Please do help me. Thank you so much! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261254690572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## vesna

designerdesire said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response. Below are photos of both zippers' underneath and the keys, of which there are two. Thanks again!



this is not an authentic muse I am sorry...underside of a zipper head (driver) will be the best indicator if we could get that photo...there are two keys , right? That is not how many Muse is supposed to have


----------



## vesna

bagchicka said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Can you please help me figure out if this red YSL clutch is authentic. I had posted it a few weeks ago but then i realized you were on vacation- which i hope went well  Since then I have bought it but just want to get your opinion as I don't know much about this brand. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Patent Belle Du Jour Clutch REd
> Listing #: 41561
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Red-41561


sory, missed it ...I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Oscar2207 said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Really love ysl rive gauche bag. Such a classic. it is in volcano material. I would like some advice to see if this bag is authentic ? I need your help!
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261254690572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648





Oscar2207 said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> I would like to ask for your help in seeing if this bag is authentic, I love ysl bags! Please do help me. Thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261254690572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Welcome to the forum....yes, Rive Gauche is amazing classic

this is the same bag in both postings ?  Please use the format from post #1 next time so that it is easy to search for the seller and the bag

I am not sure about this one

would you please ask for photos of zipper pulls, zipper head underside (the driver of the zipper - bottom side with the logo), and the front and back of inner leather tag clear closeup photos


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
Item number: 161073836545
Seller: runningkiyoko
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161073836545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## designerdesire

vesna said:


> this is not an authentic muse I am sorry...underside of a zipper head (driver) will be the best indicator if we could get that photo...there are two keys , right? That is not how many Muse is supposed to have


 

Thanks again for your response.  That is so disappointing. I think I misunderstood about what you were hoping to see so I took photos of that just for a final look so I can explain to the seller why it must be returned if it is in fact fake.

To try and be thorough and save time, I have posted several pictures of the underheard just in case.

You are so helpful, thank you!


----------



## janjanny

Hello Vesna, I just got the clutch today , cloud you plsss help me again to authenticate.

Thank you Sooo much in advance : )

[URL=http://s166.photobucket.com/user/jankha/media/image_zps60d5289c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://s166.photobucket.com/user/jankha/media/image_zps3358511b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://s166.photobucket.com/user/jankha/media/image_zpse8407a60.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://s166.photobucket.com/user/jankha/media/image_zpsd8124664.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

THANK YOU VERY MUCH...: )


----------



## vesna

designerdesire said:


> Thanks again for your response.  That is so disappointing. I think I misunderstood about what you were hoping to see so I took photos of that just for a final look so I can explain to the seller why it must be returned if it is in fact fake.
> 
> To try and be thorough and save time, I have posted several pictures of the underheard just in case.
> 
> You are so helpful, thank you!



sorry,this is not authentic muse....some details are good, but many are wrong.....we can not disclose here what are right and which ones are wrong so that the fakers would not read and make better fakes, but if you need to make a case...keys, font of the leather tag serial number and zipper pulls are wrong


----------



## vesna

janjanny said:


> Hello Vesna, I just got the clutch today , cloud you plsss help me again to authenticate.
> 
> Thank you Sooo much in advance : )
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH...: )



all this looks good to me


----------



## designerdesire

vesna said:


> sorry,this is not authentic muse....some details are good, but many are wrong.....we can not disclose here what are right and which ones are wrong so that the fakers would not read and make better fakes, but if you need to make a case...keys, font of the leather tag serial number and zipper pulls are wrong



Thank you kindly for your time.

I bought this bag to celebrate my having graduated from law school and taking the bar exam. Guess I'll need those skills to deal with this return!!


----------



## bagchicka

vesna said:


> sory, missed it ...I think it is authentic



Thank you so so much Vesna! Have a great day


----------



## Oscar2207

Dear Vesna,

Thank you for the welcome. Yes, I am new to purseblog, I got to say you are really awesome to help people out with the gifted skills, which I hope I have! I had asked for more pics. Please share your advice with me! I would love to be a owner of a beautiful authentic YSL


----------



## Oscar2207

Dear Vesna,

I had attached more pics and I would love love your advice on the bag!

Thank you so much!


----------



## janjanny

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic clutch to me however I would like to see a dust bag and YSL cards if possible





vesna said:


> all this looks good to me




Thank you soooooo much... Now I'm happy
Wish you have a perfect day!


----------



## vesna

designerdesire said:


> Thank you kindly for your time.
> 
> I bought this bag to celebrate my having graduated from law school and taking the bar exam. Guess I'll need those skills to deal with this return!!



wow, congratulations on your graduation !!!!!  This is nothing for you...just ask the seller to refund and tell her/him that you had some indication that it is not an authentic bag...for me the sellers were often very responsive because few times they did not realize they had a fake bag in the first place......any additional professional authentication can be done for a charge with Caroldiva or My Poupette...let me know if we could help further, and keep searching for that perfect business bag...there is also a rectangular model which is divine as a briefcase


----------



## vesna

Oscar2207 said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> I had attached more pics and I would love love your advice on the bag!
> 
> Thank you so much!



this looks good so far...any chance for the photo of the underside of a zipper head (driver) ?


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> key Jacer, I am back, I did not have internet there and now all is back to normal...I did not buy a single bag because all the stores I passed by on the airports I did not even look at because I had a terrible heat stroke in Greece...could not wait for the first time in my life to come home to colder weather
> 
> this bag looksfine to me but the seller sold so many LV fakes, that I would like to get some more assurance...zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo and the key/keys for the lock photos
> 
> as a side note, I bought several leather items from japan, and more than from other countries I got bags/agenda covers with the  musky smell of the leather and could not do anything about it...make sure to ask the seller about the smell of the bag




Heat stroke! Oh how sad. I hear it was a very bad heat wave. Hundreds of deaths blamed on the heat wave across Europe right now. 

Glad your back here where its much cooler. Hope you had fun though, even without the shopping. 

Can't believe I would be thankful it was only 90 degree weather here. 


The seller haven't gotten back to me and after knowing about all the fake LV bags I think I'll just pass, there is always another one out there somewhere, but thank you anyway for looking and super thank you for always trying!

Did you try baking soda? You most likely know a lot more then me but I got a bag once that smelled so bad of smoke and just old, I kept putting boxes of new baking soda inside of it, zipped it up and left it there. Changing it every other day and it made a world of difference. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jacer

Vesna! Could you help me with this bag? The seller uploaded more pics when I asked so I'm hopeful....



Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) MUSE BAG



Item Number: 141029919807



Seller: cameraman56



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141029919807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



As always thanks again! I feel less guilty asking you for help now that your home again. 



I'm still on the hunt for a large muse....   :giggles:


----------



## neonnights

item: Saint Laurent Duffle
Listing Number:300944527653
Seller: lalarvp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300944527653?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Comments: I haven't seen a Saint Laurent Duffle in this size or with the Lock, is it real? Am I the only one confused by the saint laurent names and bags? Would love your help.  Thanks!


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Hi Vesna,
Sending again with your request of pictures attached here instead.


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Heat stroke! Oh how sad. I hear it was a very bad heat wave. Hundreds of deaths blamed on the heat wave across Europe right now.
> 
> Glad your back here where its much cooler. Hope you had fun though, even without the shopping.
> 
> Can't believe I would be thankful it was only 90 degree weather here.
> 
> 
> The seller haven't gotten back to me and after knowing about all the fake LV bags I think I'll just pass, there is always another one out there somewhere, but thank you anyway for looking and super thank you for always trying!
> 
> Did you try baking soda? You most likely know a lot more then me but I got a bag once that smelled so bad of smoke and just old, I kept putting boxes of new baking soda inside of it, zipped it up and left it there. Changing it every other day and it made a world of difference.
> 
> Just my two cents.



yes, baking soda  is the only working thing of all, but it does not help harsh cases


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Vesna! Could you help me with this bag? The seller uploaded more pics when I asked so I'm hopeful....
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) MUSE BAG
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 141029919807
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: cameraman56
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141029919807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> As always thanks again! I feel less guilty asking you for help now that your home again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for a large muse....   :giggles:



hey Jacer, this looks good but just in case please ask for the photo of the underside of a zipper head (driver)


----------



## vesna

neonnights said:


> item: Saint Laurent Duffle
> Listing Number:300944527653
> Seller: lalarvp
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300944527653?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Comments: I haven't seen a Saint Laurent Duffle in this size or with the Lock, is it real? Am I the only one confused by the saint laurent names and bags? Would love your help.  Thanks!



I am not familiar with this model, I am sorry


----------



## -flawless-

Could someone help me authenticate this YSL handkerchief/scarf please? It was given to me as a gift.

Item: YSL handkerchief/scarf
Listing Number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link:
Comments: I can't find any made in/material tags attached to it.















TIA!


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> hey Jacer, this looks good but just in case please ask for the photo of the underside of a zipper head (driver)



Thanks Vesna! I keep forgetting that  you need that pic - sorry!

 I asked so I hope I get it. 

But just wanted to drop in and say thank you first!


----------



## harlowmarley

Hello,  I recently had an issue with a YSL Besace Messenger Bag that I purchased from a reputable consignment store and later tried to sell it on ebay and the buyer changed her mind after the auction ended and stated it was fake.  Is it possible the store that I previously purchased it from was duped or did the buyer get cold feet?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121156044358


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate these bags once again please. And thank you very much in advance! 

1. Item Name:  Saint Laurent Y Ligne black
Link: http://s439.photobucket.com/user/meandmyluxury/library/SLP Black?sort=3&page=1

2. Item Name: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Fuschia
Link: http://s439.photobucket.com/user/meandmyluxury/library/SLP Fuchsia?sort=3&page=1


----------



## windykat

Hi Ladies,

I have been looking for a black Besace for awhile and thought I lucked out when one was listed from a seller that had been vetted by tPFers with positive results. On impulse, I bought the bag without checking it in here (rookie move but my YSL obsession is at an all time high). When the package arrived today it hit me that there is something wrong!  I admit I do not know as much about this bag as my other YSL loves so I am hoping you guys can prove me right/wrong so I can figure out what to do next. 

Item: YSL Black Besace Messenger
Listing Number: 230921285136
Seller: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230921285136
Comments: The strap placement seems wrong - I have never seen ones sewn into the sides of the bag.  The entire strap seemed off when I was going over it. 

I have heard that some brands issues slightly different versions of bags to different countries - this one came from Japan. Is it possible it's authentic? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

harlowmarley said:


> Hello,  I recently had an issue with a YSL Besace Messenger Bag that I purchased from a reputable consignment store and later tried to sell it on ebay and the buyer changed her mind after the auction ended and stated it was fake.  Is it possible the store that I previously purchased it from was duped or did the buyer get cold feet?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121156044358



this one is highly faked and two photos indicate the same features as fakes. I would need to see the underside of the flap with screws of the oval openings for straps please


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been looking for a black Besace for awhile and thought I lucked out when one was listed from a seller that had been vetted by tPFers with positive results. On impulse, I bought the bag without checking it in here (rookie move but my YSL obsession is at an all time high). When the package arrived today it hit me that there is something wrong!  I admit I do not know as much about this bag as my other YSL loves so I am hoping you guys can prove me right/wrong so I can figure out what to do next.
> 
> Item: YSL Black Besace Messenger
> Listing Number: 230921285136
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230921285136
> Comments: The strap placement seems wrong - I have never seen ones sewn into the sides of the bag.  The entire strap seemed off when I was going over it.
> 
> I have heard that some brands issues slightly different versions of bags to different countries - this one came from Japan. Is it possible it's authentic?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



this seller is very dear to me, sold me many Hermes authentic items

however, this besace has a strange strap. The strap goes from inside the back pocket, not the side of the bag...also clasps have wrong position, but that happened on authentic ones I have seen few times

could we have a photo of the underside of the flap with screws of the oval metal openings for the straps


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate these bags once again please. And thank you very much in advance!
> 
> 1. Item Name:  Saint Laurent Y Ligne black
> Link: http://s439.photobucket.com/user/meandmyluxury/library/SLP Black?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 2. Item Name: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Fuschia
> Link: http://s439.photobucket.com/user/meandmyluxury/library/SLP Fuchsia?sort=3&page=1



hi, could you please post them in the format from post #1 for easy search?

I see no red flags on fuchsia, about  the black one, I am not sure


----------



## meandmyluxury

vesna said:


> hi, could you please post them in the format from post #1 for easy search?
> 
> I see no red flags on fuchsia, about  the black one, I am not sure


Hi Vesna! Im sorry but For not following the format. But I bought it from a local reseller & swears gets it from the store on sale that's why he only sold 1 of each & only on these colors. She has sold tons of high end bags already including to some loval celebrities.  but still, I want to be 101% positive that's why I had it authenticated here  I already have the bag & personally took the photos. Can you please tell me if you need more photos & what photos do you need for the black one to be sure? Thank you


----------



## windykat

vesna said:


> this seller is very dear to me, sold me many Hermes authentic items
> 
> however, this besace has a strange strap. The strap goes from inside the back pocket, not the side of the bag...also clasps have wrong position, but that happened on authentic ones I have seen few times
> 
> could we have a photo of the underside of the flap with screws of the oval metal openings for the straps



Hi Vesna,  here are some photos. Let me know if you need me to retake any of the pictures. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 'Cabas Chyc - Mini' Pink Leather Satchel
Listing Number: 111119828638
Seller: why_everything_made_in_china 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111119828638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate! Thanks in advance!


----------



## coupdecoeur

Item: 221260633598
Seller: peme0111
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260633598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: Hello! I just purchased this YSL Belle De Jour clutch from eBay and was  hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Everything seems to check  out based on what I've read, but it has a funny smell and I wasn't sure  if that's just the seller or cheap glue used in fakes. I also didn't know if the font/serial number was correct. I have attached some pics I took myself for further detail. 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## vesna

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi Vesna! Im sorry but For not following the format. But I bought it from a local reseller & swears gets it from the store on sale that's why he only sold 1 of each & only on these colors. She has sold tons of high end bags already including to some loval celebrities. but still, I want to be 101% positive that's why I had it authenticated here  I already have the bag & personally took the photos. Can you please tell me if you need more photos & what photos do you need for the black one to be sure? Thank you


 
oh sorry about this, this is not an official authenticators opinion...I am personally not sure about the black one, not knowing this type of bag enough like older models...I was surprized that the attachment of the Y metal closure to the leather was not nicely symmetrical.....all the papers, signatures etc etc look OK, just that detail caught my eye and I said I was not sure......fakers fake cards and signatures so well these days that we look for every tiny detail...most probably all is fine, but if I were interested in the bag I would not go for the black one because of that detail...it could be the angle of photograph, it could be a sloppy make !?!

tPF is not an official authenticating agency, we share opinions and experiences here and those comment should be taken as such, there is even a note about that in the first post of "authenticate" threads

sorry if this disturbed your great experience with this seller....I have there on the thread another surprize which I am trying to resolve...this  strange besace from my favourite seller !?!


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi Vesna, here are some photos. Let me know if you need me to retake any of the pictures. Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 2287609
> View attachment 2287610
> View attachment 2287611


 

There are more than few things wrong with this bag, only if the model is special one for Japan I can explain this discrepancy, but the underside of the flap is not supposed to look like this...again I bought so many authentic great items from this store, but am not sure how they authenticate all their items


----------



## vesna

coupdecoeur said:


> Item: 221260633598
> Seller: peme0111
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260633598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: Hello! I just purchased this YSL Belle De Jour clutch from eBay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Everything seems to check out based on what I've read, but it has a funny smell and I wasn't sure if that's just the seller or cheap glue used in fakes. I also didn't know if the font/serial number was correct. I have attached some pics I took myself for further detail.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
I suspect this is the identical fake sold to me half a year ago

please post the large photo of this rectangular paper with rounded corners with cleat text and inner label in the dust bag showing material content


----------



## vesna

bowsandmacarons said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 'Cabas Chyc - Mini' Pink Leather Satchel
> Listing Number: 111119828638
> Seller: why_everything_made_in_china
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111119828638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Please authenticate! Thanks in advance!


 

details look good, but please post the photo of paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with writing


----------



## cedarroyalty

YSL, Yves Saint Laurent/ Belle du Jour nude(Beige,Pink) Patent Clutch Bag.

200945761918

sousi1234= seller

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200945761918&index=2&nav=LOST&nid=42004571644

I was bidding.on this bag.but unfortunately lost. ive never seen one like it..being like a wallet.with slots fir cc's and id. if another comes along...is it authentic? is it a BDJ? is.it another name??


----------



## enayan

Item: SAINT LAURENT PARIS NEW CABAS CHYC BLACK MEDIUM
Listing Number: 151092857807
Seller: superblue12 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232dd60bcf

THANKS!!


----------



## windykat

vesna said:


> There are more than few things wrong with this bag, only if the model is special one for Japan I can explain this discrepancy, but the underside of the flap is not supposed to look like this...again I bought so many authentic great items from this store, but am not sure how they authenticate all their items



It's baffling! I have read only positive things about this seller, and in my hands the leather and even the hardware have weight. Do you have any experience with this seller on shipping back? Please PM me if you do, I am curious about seller's shipping request.

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

cedarroyalty said:


> YSL, Yves Saint Laurent/ Belle du Jour nude(Beige,Pink) Patent Clutch Bag.
> 
> 200945761918
> 
> sousi1234= seller
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200945761918&index=2&nav=LOST&nid=42004571644
> 
> I was bidding.on this bag.but unfortunately lost. ive never seen one like it..being like a wallet.with slots fir cc's and id. if another comes along...is it authentic? is it a BDJ? is.it another name??



it is BDJ, but to authenticate we need serial number and paper cards with it too


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> It's baffling! I have read only positive things about this seller, and in my hands the leather and even the hardware have weight. Do you have any experience with this seller on shipping back? Please PM me if you do, I am curious about seller's shipping request.
> 
> Thank you!



I have never returned anything to them, but I did to some other store in japan. They also offered free shipping and that is some amazing express shipping, but when I wanted to return I encountered shipping Canada-Japan which is super expensive.

Now, I am not sure about the authenticity of this bag. Someone professional in Carol Diva or My Poupette might give you a better idea, so that if it turns out to be fake indeed, they will have to pay for your return shipping

any cards and dust bag with it?

could you make a photo of the cards with serial number, rectangular card with rounded corners turned to the text side and inner material content tag inside the dust bag ?

I see wrong details: clasps are positioned opposite (just  few authentic ones had this in the past), serial number is wrong, inside of the back pocket looks wrong, strap is positioned on the side instead of coming from the back pocket, little strap with the metal ring is too low...(underside of the flap is actually looking OK, I made an omission in posting, I meant the inside of the back pocket is not supposed to look like this)...perhaps they will confirm this as well

I know this bag well because I have it in few models

there is also a larger model but the measures of this one show medium as I have and the details are just not right


----------



## coupdecoeur

vesna said:


> I suspect this is the identical fake sold to me half a year ago
> 
> please post the large photo of this rectangular paper with rounded corners with cleat text and inner label in the dust bag showing material content



Hello! Here are the pics of the paper card as well as the inside of the bag... I do not see a materials tag  I was suspecting this was fake because it really does reek and smell nothing like leather. I am freaking out because the seller insisted this was authentic and I want to make sure before confronting them. 

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## vesna

coupdecoeur said:


> Hello! Here are the pics of the paper card as well as the inside of the bag... I do not see a materials tag  I was suspecting this was fake because it really does reek and smell nothing like leather. I am freaking out because the seller insisted this was authentic and I want to make sure before confronting them.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!



fake for certain, tag is a standard FAKE  *please send me the original auction site*

I had an event like this half a yea ago, this beow is modified from my post #6733

EVERYONE BEWARE..THERE IS NO WAY BDJ CLUTCH CAN BE AUTHENTICATED ONLINE EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL to compare with the photos posted...mirror fakes are so good, they fake serial number and papers...dust bag you have to touch to feel the difference, photos do not show, it is not as satiny as the original

I received mirror fake today, it is unbelievable how much they are close to the original. They just reek of cobbler smell, and you can feel the leather difference by touching only.

I can not authenticate them at all on the basis of photos only, because there is no recognizable hardware at all. I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY HANDS WITH PAPERS AND DUST BAG TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. Paper tags look identical but are done on different paper, and the paper tag with rounded corners has wrong french -- that is the indicator...paper tag, material tag inside the dust bag and the smell of the bag on cheap glue.


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> hey Jacer, this looks good but just in case please ask for the photo of the underside of a zipper head (driver)




Hi Vesna! The seller sent me these 2 pics - said it was the same zipper head from different angles - 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Hi Vesna! The seller sent me these 2 pics - said it was the same zipper head from different angles -
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 

wow, this is not a good Lampo zipper...I had it on one of the fake Bals I had received long time ago and returned.......do you have the bag with you now?


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> wow, this is not a good Lampo zipper...I had it on one of the fake Bals I had received long time ago and returned.......do you have the bag with you now?



I didn't buy it yet - and hearing this I think I will pass. Would hate to get it and its a good fake and have to return. Fakes make me sad. 

So I will search on! Thanks again Vesna, don't know what I would do without you! And my bag closet thanks you too!!!!


----------



## caged

Hi there,

I am new to YSL, but men's muse briefcase is my all time favorite.  It's no where to find so I am just so excited to see one on eBay.  Can anybody help me authenticate it?  Thank you so so much!

Item: Muse Brown Briefcase
Seller: hlsktchn
Item #: 231030715723
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Mens-Mu...3?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item35ca80f54b

I apologize if the photos are nor enough.


----------



## vesna

caged said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to YSL, but men's muse briefcase is my all time favorite.  It's no where to find so I am just so excited to see one on eBay.  Can anybody help me authenticate it?  Thank you so so much!
> 
> Item: Muse Brown Briefcase
> Seller: hlsktchn
> Item #: 231030715723
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Mens-Mu...3?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item35ca80f54b
> 
> I apologize if the photos are nor enough.



looks like an authentic muse briefcase, lovely bag !!!!


----------



## bagchicka

Hi Vesna,
Can you please tell me if this is authentic. Does the serial number in gold letters inside look okay? A few of the numbers including the "8" are very smudged and messy looking to me. 

Item name: ysl yves saint Laurent patent belle du jour clutch black

Seller: fashionphile

Item number: 41837

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Black-41837

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

bagchicka said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Can you please tell me if this is authentic. Does the serial number in gold letters inside look okay? A few of the numbers including the "8" are very smudged and messy looking to me.
> 
> Item name: ysl yves saint Laurent patent belle du jour clutch black
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Item number: 41837
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Black-41837
> 
> Thank you!



strange...Fashionphile sells authentic stuff...all this looks authentic...but my number is not the same...smudging is on mine too (I bought from Saks)


----------



## bagchicka

vesna said:


> strange...Fashionphile sells authentic stuff...all this looks authentic...but my number is not the same...smudging is on mine too (I bought from Saks)



Thanks Vesna! Can the numbers be different on different years or something? So would u buy it if u were me or would u pass?


----------



## vesna

bagchicka said:


> Thanks Vesna! Can the numbers be different on different years or something? So would u buy it if u were me or would u pass?



could be the season.....not sure really, but I had great luck with them...that does not mean I would recommend them without caution

 if you search tPF for their name and find posts with experiences with them, a lot of bad ones will turn out

see first 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/fashionphile-831147-7.html#post25170387


----------



## bagchicka

vesna said:


> could be the season.....not sure really, but I had great luck with them...that does not mean I would recommend them without caution
> 
> if you search tPF for their name and find posts with experiences with them, a lot of bad ones will turn out
> 
> see first
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/fashionphile-831147-7.html#post25170387



Vesna, thank you so much for alerting me to the thread above. Thanks to that I came across another thread (here it is:  http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...t-transactions-after-purchasing-829441-9.html ) and I'm afraid i may be in the same boat as some of these people . 
I think I will proceed with caution from now on when I buy from fashionphile - and all the more reason to always make sure to get input and authentication here by very kind and helpful people like you . Thank you so so much for your help.


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Hi Vesna! You must have skipped my inquiry. Hope you can see my request. Thanks!


----------



## AprilSherrie

Hi I was just wondering if this pair of YSL shoes are geniune? The selller has good feedback and they show detailed photos but I'm still not sure. Thanks for checking it out.

Item: YSL Pony Hair Leopard Print Loafer
Listing number: 200952218712
Seller: thefashionsupermarket
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec9af8458#viTabs_0


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Thanks in advance!!!

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Large Dark Magenta Tote
Item #: 111142761696 
Seller: ccanson00 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e09ff4e0


----------



## Laina Rose

Hi Vesna  

Can you please authenticate this handbag:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Royal Blue Leather Bag

 Item Number: SKU#TCB407

 Seller: trendyconsignment

 Link: http://trendyconsignment.com/products-page/veiw-all/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-royal-blue-leather-bag/

 Thanks a lot


----------



## strayfanie

Hi, can you please authenticate this clutch

Item: YSL BDJ Clutch large deep red
Item number : 261264455261
Seller: summer_28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Large-Deep-Red-/261264455261

Thank you very much.


----------



## kgayle_lao

hi! i bought this bag at ebay. i was convinced to buy this bag since the seller has good feedbacks  and posted detailed photos. I still doubt if this is authentic. Can you please check if this is authentic, so that I can return it right away. thanks in advance!  

item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent fuschia cabas chyc y ligne cuir gras mini bag 
Item #:300944297365
seller: mediactive 
link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300944297365












copied those photos above on this link
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300944297365&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## mai231124

morning Vesna!  

could you please help me authenticate this bag plz..

Item: YSL downtown Bag

 Item Number: 251312279218

 Seller: lyn0113

 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Black-leather-downtown-bag-/251312279218?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AGB%3A1123&item=251312279218&nma=true&si=GRbjB0DUpjH4XwOhGOH0HFQxwJk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


























 Thank so much in advance ^____^


----------



## tiffany1210311

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC BLACK/GOLD Y LARGE TOTE
seller id:rjgjr762012
item #:111142196870
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0975686

Could you please help me check if this is authentic.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kgayle_lao

item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent fuschia cabas chyc y ligne cuir gras mini bag
item #: 300944297365 
seller: mediactive

comment: 
hi vesna! i just got this from mail. i posted the pictures yesterday that i copied at ebay and now i finally got the bag and will be posting the actual photos. can you please help me. please authenticate this bag for me. thanks!


----------



## kgayle_lao

more pics....


----------



## vesna

Shielalovedbags said:


> Hi Vesna! You must have skipped my inquiry. Hope you can see my request. Thanks!



sorry about that, the details look good to me


----------



## vesna

kgayle_lao said:


> hi! i bought this bag at ebay. i was convinced to buy this bag since the seller has good feedbacks  and posted detailed photos. I still doubt if this is authentic. Can you please check if this is authentic, so that I can return it right away. thanks in advance!
> 
> item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent fuschia cabas chyc y ligne cuir gras mini bag
> Item #:300944297365
> seller: mediactive
> link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300944297365
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296464
> View attachment 2296465
> View attachment 2296466
> View attachment 2296467
> View attachment 2296468
> View attachment 2296470
> View attachment 2296471
> View attachment 2296472
> 
> 
> copied those photos above on this link
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300944297365&cmd=VIDESC



authentic


----------



## vesna

strayfanie said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this clutch
> 
> Item: YSL BDJ Clutch large deep red
> Item number : 261264455261
> Seller: summer_28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Large-Deep-Red-/261264455261
> 
> Thank you very much.



I would need to see the papers, especially the rectangle one with rounded corners turned to the text...and inner material content tag from the dust bag


----------



## vesna

mai231124 said:


> morning Vesna!
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this bag plz..
> 
> Item: YSL downtown Bag
> 
> Item Number: 251312279218
> 
> Seller: lyn0113
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Black-leather-downtown-bag-/251312279218?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AGB%3A1123&item=251312279218&nma=true&si=GRbjB0DUpjH4XwOhGOH0HFQxwJk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank so much in advance ^____^



this bag has some red flags, I would stay away...are there any YSL engravings on the sides of the buckles


----------



## vesna

tiffany1210311 said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS CHYC BLACK/GOLD Y LARGE TOTE
> seller id:rjgjr762012
> item #:111142196870
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0975686
> 
> Could you please help me check if this is authentic.
> Thanks in advance.



Not sure really...what is the engraving at the bottom - underside of a zipper head.... any papers


----------



## kgayle_lao

vesna said:


> authentic



thanks for your help!


----------



## Tarhls

YSL Muse
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f2820dd9d
Item # 271256182173 
Selelr: oletravelinjack


This looks off to me, is it fake?


----------



## sukidoo

Please authenticate this YSL muse. Thanks in advance! 

Item: YSL Muse large bag
Listing number: 251322008167
Seller: lycheebutik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a83f58267
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic.


----------



## mai231124

vesna said:


> this bag has some red flags, I would stay away...are there any YSL engravings on the sides of the buckles


hi again Vesna,
regarding to this downtown... there is no any engraving on the buckles..
what do you think of the bag? should i need to return? T__T

























Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## vesna

Tarhls said:


> YSL Muse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f2820dd9d
> Item # 271256182173
> Selelr: oletravelinjack
> 
> 
> This looks off to me, is it fake?



there are good features and suspicious ones, I would stay away


----------



## vesna

sukidoo said:


> Please authenticate this YSL muse. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse large bag
> Listing number: 251322008167
> Seller: lycheebutik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a83f58267
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic.



please ask for four more photos:

1. zipper pulls
2. zipper head underside where the logo is engraved
3. front of the inner leather tag
4. rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the side with writing


----------



## vesna

mai231124 said:


> hi again Vesna,
> regarding to this downtown... there is no any engraving on the buckles..
> what do you think of the bag? should i need to return? T__T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance x



this is not an authentic downtown in my opinion, I would ask for return


----------



## Tarhls

vesna said:


> there are good features and suspicious ones, I would stay away



Thanks Vesna, will do


----------



## bagchicka

Hi Vesna ,
I just bought this and wanted to know if it looks authentic to you. Thanks for your help 

Item: yves saint Laurent black leather large muse bag
Item number: YSL130418B
Seller: yoogi's  closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-large-muse-bag-24093.html


----------



## vesna

bagchicka said:


> Hi Vesna ,
> I just bought this and wanted to know if it looks authentic to you. Thanks for your help
> 
> Item: yves saint Laurent black leather large muse bag
> Item number: YSL130418B
> Seller: yoogi's  closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-large-muse-bag-24093.html



lucky you, this is such a beauty   it is authentic, I hate giving general statements, but no doubt with this seller


----------



## bagchicka

vesna said:


> lucky you, this is such a beauty   it is authentic, I hate giving general statements, but no doubt with this seller



Thank you Vesna! I'm so happy- yay! I find myself all of a sudden addicted to ysl!


----------



## micajaney

Hi, 

I really want the YSL BDJ clutch but the US shops wont ship to Australia and I cant find this anywhere in Sydney... So I have turned to Ebay and found this... Help please! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch 
Listing enigma.fl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item53de6bf8ff
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic or not and any other relevant comments. 
Also, I'm wondering why the letter "S" in the Saint has faded... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## micajaney

micajaney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really want the YSL BDJ clutch but the US shops wont ship to Australia and I cant find this anywhere in Sydney... So I have turned to Ebay and found this... Help please!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch
> Listing enigma.fl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laure...item53de6bf8ff
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic or not and any other relevant comments.
> Also, I'm wondering why the letter "S" in the Saint has faded...
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Sorry here's the correct link: http://r.ebay.com/tmDLLO


----------



## zeronohiya

Item: NWB Auth YSL BDJ Leather Wallet clutch
Listing No: 121090754073
Seller: lemonshow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121090754073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
comments: Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## vesna

micajaney said:


> Sorry here's the correct link: http://r.ebay.com/tmDLLO



authentic in my oppinion


----------



## vesna

zeronohiya said:


> Item: NWB Auth YSL BDJ Leather Wallet clutch
> Listing No: 121090754073
> Seller: lemonshow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121090754073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> comments: Thanks in advance!!!



authentic in my oppinion


----------



## tutut

Hi. I would love for you to authenticate this. Tnx

Item: YSL muse tote
Seller: polkadots
Item number: 221270745765
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ph/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221270745765


Tnx in advance...


----------



## micajaney

vesna said:


> authentic in my oppinion


Thanks for that Vesna!


----------



## elzerie

Hi! Please help 

Item: ysl cabas mini chyc
Listing number: ebay.ph 161087810159
Seller: finesandandbeach
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ph/viewitem?itemId=161087810159

Thank you


----------



## elzerie

Hello attaching some pics for previous inquiry

Ysl cabas mini chyc 
Seller: ebay.ph finesandandbeach
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ph/viewitem?itemId=161087810159

Many thanks


----------



## jir

Hi! I'm a newbie so can't start my own post, but have a question on serial numbers. 

I am looking at a mombasa bag on poshmark,
http://poshmark.com/listing/51c351d36fff25507901436b

 and the serial number (2122.95363) matches a number of other mombasa bags i found via google, listed below, of different sizes, colors and materials (some leather, some suede), and varying with a dot, space, or dash within the serial number.  Does this mean the bag is fake? Help!  

several on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1010f2ba

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-YV...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2581bb27ac

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...h=item43bb02ca08&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:AU:101

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cae422db

other sites:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-black-suede-mombasa-horn-bag-25366.html

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/pro...ornblackleather889&PHPSESSID=ykkqxoqgyjzjfcut

Also one on this thread # 5804.


----------



## vesna

tutut said:


> Hi. I would love for you to authenticate this. Tnx
> 
> Item: YSL muse tote
> Seller: polkadots
> Item number: 221270745765
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ph/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221270745765
> 
> 
> Tnx in advance...



Hi Tutut, all the details look authentic


----------



## vesna

elzerie said:


> Hello attaching some pics for previous inquiry
> 
> Ysl cabas mini chyc
> Seller: ebay.ph finesandandbeach
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ph/viewitem?itemId=161087810159
> 
> Many thanks



looks good so far, but there are no papers posted nor inner tags and serial number...please ask for those photos


----------



## vesna

jir said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie so can't start my own post, but have a question on serial numbers.
> 
> I am looking at a mombasa bag on poshmark,
> http://poshmark.com/listing/51c351d36fff25507901436b
> 
> and the serial number (2122.95363) matches a number of other mombasa bags i found via google, listed below, of different sizes, colors and materials (some leather, some suede), and varying with a dot, space, or dash within the serial number.  Does this mean the bag is fake? Help!
> 
> several on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...962?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1010f2ba
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-YV...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2581bb27ac
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...h=item43bb02ca08&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:AU:101
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cae422db
> 
> other sites:
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-black-suede-mombasa-horn-bag-25366.html
> 
> http://www.jillsconsignment.com/pro...ornblackleather889&PHPSESSID=ykkqxoqgyjzjfcut
> 
> Also one on this thread # 5804.



Mombasa's serial number vary a lot , they are not consistent from series to series, and the same is used a lot too. This one looks authentic to me though.


----------



## tutut

vesna said:


> Hi Tutut, all the details look authentic



Tnx (:


----------



## elzerie

Hi Vesna Thanks so much!


----------



## susanax3

SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAC DE JOUR BAG
roisintierneycrowe
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151104606277?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





































Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tubbyv

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Envelope Clutch Black Patent Leather
Listing Number: 231037062776
Seller: jamoni**
Link: http://r.ebay.com/QvVX91 
Comments: Hello experts! is this clutch authentic??


----------



## Jacer

Vesna! Could you please help me authenticate this muse bag?



Yes, I'm still on my search for a real one. 



Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Hand Bag White Leather Vintage Italy B21153



Item Number: 330998479575



Seller: brand_jfa



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330998479575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




The seller seems to have a good rep and I have ordered from him before and it was all good but wanted to ask you first. 



I'm hoping to get it and redye it a navy blue


----------



## Ambrielle

Hi 
Any chance you could have a look at this for me please, im hoping to get my first preloved ysl,
much appreciated 
Thanks in advance 

Item name :Ysl Muse Black Leather Ladies Handbag Authentic
Item #: 171103973164
eBay ID:  brycemoffitt_80
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171103973164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xhalted1

Good evening...Hoping someone can authenticate this handbag.  Bidding is starting low.  Thank you in advance for taking the time to review for me.

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium tote
Listing Number:221271777217 
Seller:livealittle0313 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-CA...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384d35fc1


----------



## sukidoo

vesna said:


> please ask for four more photos:
> 
> 1. zipper pulls
> 2. zipper head underside where the logo is engraved
> 3. front of the inner leather tag
> 4. rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the side with writing



Hi Vesna. Here are the additional photos you requested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## d.tan85

Hi,

I am very new to YSL but please can you help me to authenticate this bag?

Item:
*YSL Cabas chyc 2013 spring summer collection*



Listing Number: 121163170645
Seller: Tazad20122012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1c35e34355#ht_77wt_1402
Comments: i hope this is real!

Thank you so much


----------



## fvunite

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Navy Blue Authentic Used w/ Dustbag Listing Number:  151105214219
Seller:*gayleganda*
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item232e92970b
Comments: Hi! Would appreciate any help authenticating this bag before I purchase. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

sukidoo said:


> Hi Vesna. Here are the additional photos you requested. Thanks in advance.



please post large photos, I am really not able to see th details on these photos


----------



## vesna

fvunite said:


> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Navy Blue Authentic Used w/ Dustbag Listing Number:  151105214219
> Seller:*gayleganda*
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item232e92970b
> Comments: Hi! Would appreciate any help authenticating this bag before I purchase. Thanks!



this Muse looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

susanax3 said:


> SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAC DE JOUR BAG
> roisintierneycrowe
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151104606277?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




looks good on the first sight, however it would be great to see the underside of the zipper head


----------



## vesna

d.tan85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very new to YSL but please can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:
> *YSL Cabas chyc 2013 spring summer collection*
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 121163170645
> Seller: Tazad20122012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1c35e34355#ht_77wt_1402
> Comments: i hope this is real!
> 
> Thank you so much



looks real to me....underside of the zipper head would confirm it 100%


----------



## vesna

xhalted1 said:


> Good evening...Hoping someone can authenticate this handbag.  Bidding is starting low.  Thank you in advance for taking the time to review for me.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Medium tote
> Listing Number:221271777217
> Seller:livealittle0313
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-CA...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384d35fc1



something does not look right...please post clear and large photos of inner leather tag front and back, paper tag with rounded corners with clear writing, zipper pulls and underside of the zipper head


----------



## vesna

Ambrielle said:


> Hi
> Any chance you could have a look at this for me please, im hoping to get my first preloved ysl,
> much appreciated
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name :Ysl Muse Black Leather Ladies Handbag Authentic
> Item #: 171103973164
> eBay ID:  brycemoffitt_80
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171103973164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



not clear on this one, I would need clear photos of:

- zipper pulls
underside of zipper head
key and a key hole in the lock
front and back of the inner leather tag clear photos
paper with serial number


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Vesna! Could you please help me authenticate this muse bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm still on my search for a real one.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Hand Bag White Leather Vintage Italy B21153
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 330998479575
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: brand_jfa
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330998479575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller seems to have a good rep and I have ordered from him before and it was all good but wanted to ask you first.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get it and redye it a navy blue



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Tubbyv said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Envelope Clutch Black Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 231037062776
> Seller: jamoni**
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/QvVX91
> Comments: Hello experts! is this clutch authentic??



sorry i can not authenticate the clutch, it is very hard to tell it from a fake..I would need a dust bag photo, inner material content tag inside the dust bag and papers with serial number as well as the rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the side with writing


----------



## punahilkka

Please authenticate this YSL bag. Long adjustable strap. Seems to be old and is a bit broken. Just that leather tag inside. Inside is linen.


----------



## punahilkka

punahilkka said:


> Please authenticate this YSL bag. Long adjustable strap. Seems to be old and is a bit broken. Just that leather tag inside. Inside is linen.



Adding more photos..


----------



## punahilkka

punahilkka said:


> Adding more photos..



I don't know why my phone won't add more than one at a time.. but here is overall pic of the bag :/


----------



## Ambrielle

vesna said:


> not clear on this one, I would need clear photos of:
> 
> - zipper pulls
> underside of zipper head
> key and a key hole in the lock
> front and back of the inner leather tag clear photos
> paper with serial number



Thanks Vesna, 
I've asked seller for extra pics,
Will post when I receive them


----------



## fvunite

fvunite said:


> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Navy Blue Authentic Used w/ Dustbag Listing Number:  151105214219
> Seller:*gayleganda*
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item232e92970b
> Comments: Hi! Would appreciate any help authenticating this bag before I purchase. Thanks!


great!  many thanks!


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thanks again! You are always the best!!!


----------



## Tubbyv

vesna said:


> sorry i can not authenticate the clutch, it is very hard to tell it from a fake..I would need a dust bag photo, inner material content tag inside the dust bag and papers with serial number as well as the rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the side with writing



Thanks Vesna, I will try to get those information from the seller


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Thanks again! You are always the best!!!


----------



## dlau

Hi there can someone please help me authenticate this arty ring

Item: Ysl Arty Ring in Blue Lapis
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: no name 
Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/3979657004.html
Comments: Please help, thanks so much


----------



## jun3machina

item: 261273585369
seller:  eric072691
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261273585369&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## okshoppergirl

I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Mini Green Leather Crossbody Tote Bag
Listing Number: 370851399852
Seller: 3662marina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56587748ac
Comments: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## okshoppergirl

I would appreciate your help in authenticating this one as well!  Very much appreciated!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Mini Purple Leather Bag Crossbody 
Listing Number: 221268194922
Seller: cc802
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-Yv...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33849cb66a
Comments: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Please Help!! TIA

Item: YSL Tribute platform pump
Listing #: 130977639821
Seller: abbycadeby2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130977639821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ninabigornia

Item: YSL Caba Chyc Mini Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 321191687932
Seller: kweepeixi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32119168793...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321191687932&_rdc=1

Comments: Please authenticate!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## avl

Hi,
I just got this Purse from FASHIONPHILE.COM.
Im just sketched out because it seems like a lot smaller than any purses ive seen 23.5 X 13 cm approximately.
Also the inside magnet clip has no YSL logo embedded in it.
I hope you guys can figure this out for me!
Please Authenticate

Thank You

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi8gewz6yeyhohg/20130829_021153.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lse5hvpnfqmevq7/20130829_021104.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m6s3b98gl4tn1q/20130829_021047.jpg


----------



## jazeline

Hi , I am new at YSP brand . I looked at craiglist and found this beauty. Please help me authenticate this  .Thank you.


Quote: $800
Item:Authentic YSL grey croc embossed nubuck 'Muse Two' bag
Link:http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4022008142.html
Comments- Color: Grey,
- Croc embossed nubuck with brasstone hardware,
- Rear pocket with pin closures,
- Front flap with pushlock closure and dual leather straps,
- 14'' nubuck shoulder strap with 5'' drop,
- Suede lining with center zip compartment,
- Five metal feet at croc embossed leather base,
- Measures 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 6'' deep; weighs 3 lbs.,

3~4 years old. I have used it for only 10~15 times.
Original price was around $2,000

I don't have the dust bag and the card, but you can easily tell its authenticity from its unique material and the texture.

Cash only.


----------



## jun3machina

looks good to me but in order to authenticate, i think shell need zipperpull pictures and a straight shot of the YSL tag on the interior, and any paperwork that they may have (care-cards, etcd)



jazeline said:


> Hi , I am new at YSP brand . I looked at craiglist and found this beauty. Please help me authenticate this  .Thank you.
> 
> 
> Quote: $800
> Item:Authentic YSL grey croc embossed nubuck 'Muse Two' bag
> Link:http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4022008142.html
> Comments- Color: Grey,
> - Croc embossed nubuck with brasstone hardware,
> - Rear pocket with pin closures,
> - Front flap with pushlock closure and dual leather straps,
> - 14'' nubuck shoulder strap with 5'' drop,
> - Suede lining with center zip compartment,
> - Five metal feet at croc embossed leather base,
> - Measures 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 6'' deep; weighs 3 lbs.,
> 
> 3~4 years old. I have used it for only 10~15 times.
> Original price was around $2,000
> 
> I don't have the dust bag and the card, but you can easily tell its authenticity from its unique material and the texture.
> 
> Cash only.


----------



## tutut

Hi. Please help authenticate the bag. Tnx

Item: YSL large muse white
Seller: tokyoluxaholic
Link: http://www.tokyoluxaholic.com/ViewProductDetails.aspx?Code=337

Here are additional pictures.


----------



## jazeline

jun3machina said:


> looks good to me but in order to authenticate, i think shell need zipperpull pictures and a straight shot of the YSL tag on the interior, and any paperwork that they may have (care-cards, etcd)


Will do, thnaks. I am emailing her to send more pics, just to make sure it is authentic. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jazeline

jun3machina said:


> looks good to me but in order to authenticate, i think shell need zipperpull pictures and a straight shot of the YSL tag on the interior, and any paperwork that they may have (care-cards, etcd)


Will do, thnaks. I am emailing her to send more pics, just to make sure it is authentic. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jazeline

jun3machina said:


> looks good to me but in order to authenticate, i think shell need zipperpull pictures and a straight shot of the YSL tag on the interior, and any paperwork that they may have (care-cards, etcd)


Will do, thnaks. I am emailing her to send more pics, just to make sure it is authentic. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> item: 261273585369
> seller:  eric072691
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261273585369&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



add for muse and photos of a very suspicious Easy ?/?


----------



## vesna

MELMEL2007 said:


> Item:*TPF* Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Bag Red/Burgundy Large Patent
> Listing Number:231041575425
> Seller: meloo_oolem
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231041575425?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments:Also this one Thanks in Advance



it seems as the seller is a tPF member, perhaps ask for her tPF name

I personally can not authenticate this because there are not enough markers to show authenticity...inside the dust bag there is a material content tag, perhaps you can get a photo of it and dust bag outside as well


----------



## vesna

okshoppergirl said:


> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Mini Green Leather Crossbody Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 370851399852
> Seller: 3662marina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56587748ac
> Comments: Thanks so much for your help!



please post a clear photo of inner leather tag back with serial number, paper with serial number and rectangular paper with rounded corners showing the text clearly


----------



## vesna

okshoppergirl said:


> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this one as well!  Very much appreciated!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Mini Purple Leather Bag Crossbody
> Listing Number: 221268194922
> Seller: cc802
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-Yv...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33849cb66a
> Comments: Thanks so much for your help!



most of the details are good, but \i am still not sure...something is odd>>>I am sorry I can not be of better help here


----------



## vesna

ninabigornia said:


> Item: YSL Caba Chyc Mini Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 321191687932
> Seller: kweepeixi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32119168793...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321191687932&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate!  Thank you so much!!!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

avl said:


> Hi,
> I just got this Purse from FASHIONPHILE.COM.
> Im just sketched out because it seems like a lot smaller than any purses ive seen 23.5 X 13 cm approximately.
> Also the inside magnet clip has no YSL logo embedded in it.
> I hope you guys can figure this out for me!
> Please Authenticate
> 
> Thank You
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi8gewz6yeyhohg/20130829_021153.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lse5hvpnfqmevq7/20130829_021104.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m6s3b98gl4tn1q/20130829_021047.jpg



can you post the original webpage please


----------



## vesna

jazeline said:


> Hi , I am new at YSP brand . I looked at craiglist and found this beauty. Please help me authenticate this  .Thank you.
> 
> 
> Quote: $800
> Item:Authentic YSL grey croc embossed nubuck 'Muse Two' bag
> Link:http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4022008142.html
> Comments- Color: Grey,
> - Croc embossed nubuck with brasstone hardware,
> - Rear pocket with pin closures,
> - Front flap with pushlock closure and dual leather straps,
> - 14'' nubuck shoulder strap with 5'' drop,
> - Suede lining with center zip compartment,
> - Five metal feet at croc embossed leather base,
> - Measures 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 6'' deep; weighs 3 lbs.,
> 
> 3~4 years old. I have used it for only 10~15 times.
> Original price was around $2,000
> 
> I don't have the dust bag and the card, but you can easily tell its authenticity from its unique material and the texture.
> 
> Cash only.



can you provide details which June mentioned and a zipper head underside with the logo


----------



## vesna

jazeline said:


> Will do, thnaks. I am emailing her to send more pics, just to make sure it is authentic.
> Thanks a lot.



looks good, just to make sure, could you get the photo of the underside of a zipper head ?


----------



## vesna

MELMEL2007 said:


> Item: *TPF* Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Bag Pink Large Leather
> Listing Number: 231041611966
> Seller: meloo_oolem
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231041611966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments: Please help authentic this clutch Thanks in Advance



looks good, but please ask for details like for the other clutch (dust bag)


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> add for muse and photos of a very suspicious Easy ?/?



Sorry...not the best to go by. Hope these help. The interior zipper head is ykk...the exteriors are ysl with a small dollar sign on the side part. Leather has a really rich wonderful smell...all stitching is very even and edgepaint is very uniform and clean. I compared with my muse 2 and zipperheads/interior serial number font and made in italy font are identical.


----------



## FrkTea

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Vintage Tan Leather SHOULDER BAG Messenger Purse
Listing Number: 380708993070
Seller: ciocci
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380708993070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comment: Could someone please authenticate this?


----------



## vesna

jun3machina said:


> Sorry...not the best to go by. Hope these help. The interior zipper head is ykk...the exteriors are ysl with a small dollar sign on the side part. Leather has a really rich wonderful smell...all stitching is very even and edgepaint is very uniform and clean. I compared with my muse 2 and zipperheads/interior serial number font and made in italy font are identical.


 
looks excellent


----------



## vesna

FrkTea said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Vintage Tan Leather SHOULDER BAG Messenger Purse
> Listing Number: 380708993070
> Seller: ciocci
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380708993070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment: Could someone please authenticate this?


 

authentic, this is great seller


----------



## jun3machina

vesna said:


> looks excellent



THank you so much for the second opinion!


----------



## momofbudnchum

Appreciate all your help!  Happy Labor Day Weekend!

Item: 100% Auth.Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 231043330144
Seller: bestdeals_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231043330144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!


----------



## momofbudnchum

Here's another...thanks again!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT GREAY LEATHER HANDBAG 
Listing Number: 271265588423
Seller: dealzoneusa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271265588423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!


----------



## momofbudnchum

Last one...I really, really appreciate your help!  

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag 
Listing Number: 271269365729
Seller: jackykcooke
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...729?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f28ea07e1
Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!


----------



## avl

vesna said:


> can you post the original webpage please


It isnt available for some reason. keeps giving me error


----------



## Anjanj

Item: ysl muse oversize in ocean blue/ peacock blue color
Bought this from a friend, but im not sure if this is authentic. Pls pls pls help.
Thank you! 

Do ysl really produced muse bags that has an interior zipper liningband tag like this?


----------



## Anjanj

Item: ysl oversize muse bag
Comment: please help me on this new purchase, ican someone please authenticate this?? m not a pro when it comes to YSL, and i know you girls are. Please, i need help on this. Thank you so much!


----------



## Anjanj

Hi ladies, can you my zipper pull has "s"  and not a dollar sign, is that fake?


----------



## jazeline

vesna said:


> can you provide details which June mentioned and a zipper head underside with the logo [/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> 
> jazeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I am new at YSP brand . I looked at craiglist and found this beauty. Please help me authenticate this  .Thank you.
> 
> 
> Quote: $800
> Item:Authentic YSL grey croc embossed nubuck 'Muse Two' bag
> Link:http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4022008142.html
> Comments- Color: Grey,
> - Croc embossed nubuck with brasstone hardware,
> - Rear pocket with pin closures,
> - Front flap with pushlock closure and dual leather straps,
> - 14'' nubuck shoulder strap with 5'' drop,
> - Suede lining with center zip compartment,
> - Five metal feet at croc embossed leather base,
> - Measures 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 6'' deep; weighs 3 lbs.,
> 
> 3~4 years old. I have used it for only 10~15 times.
> Original price was around $2,000
> 
> I don't have the dust bag and the card, but you can easily tell its authenticity from its unique material and the texture .
> 
> Cash only.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElenaWan

Please help me authenticate this:
Item: oversized YSL Muse bag
Comments: my friend wants to sell her bag to me. She does not have the receipt. I saw the bag it was "like new" so I took some pictures. I'm new to YSL brand and bag is selling for $1400. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## vesna

ElenaWan said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item: oversized YSL Muse bag
> Comments: my friend wants to sell her bag to me. She does not have the receipt. I saw the bag it was "like new" so I took some pictures. I'm new to YSL brand and bag is selling for $1400. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2318031
> View attachment 2318032
> View attachment 2318033
> View attachment 2318034
> View attachment 2318035
> View attachment 2318036



looks good so far, but just to make sure - please show closeup of the key as well as rectangular paper tag with rounded corners so that I see the text


----------



## vesna

jazeline said:


> View attachment 2318016
> 
> 
> View attachment 2318017
> 
> 
> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you provide details which June mentioned and a zipper head underside with the logo [/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

Anjanj said:


> Hi ladies, can you my zipper pull has "s"  and not a dollar sign, is that fake?




please take closeup photos of zipper head (driver)  bottom to see the sign, then lock and key, embossing signature under the lock on the front leather of the bag


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Appreciate all your help!  Happy Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> Item: 100% Auth.Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 231043330144
> Seller: bestdeals_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231043330144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!



please ask for photo of the back of inner leather tag, lock and a key and underside of the zipper head (driver) to see the logo, also zipper pull closeup


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Here's another...thanks again!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT GREAY LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 271265588423
> Seller: dealzoneusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271265588423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!



I am sorry, I am not that familiar with this bag, any papers or a dustbag ?


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Last one...I really, really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 271269365729
> Seller: jackykcooke
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...729?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f28ea07e1
> Comment: Hope these are sufficient pics - thank you so much for your help!



looks good so far, just a photo of the back of the inner leather tag,  zipper pulls and the down side of the zipper head are needed


----------



## ElenaWan

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but just to make sure - please show closeup of the key as well as rectangular paper tag with rounded corners so that I see the text



Thank you so much! And the following are additional pics as required:


----------



## Anjanj

vesna said:


> please take closeup photos of zipper head (driver)  bottom to see the sign, then lock and key, embossing signature under the lock on the front leather of the bag




Hi these are the additional photos of my bag, pls pls pls help me find out this bags authenticity...


----------



## Anjanj

vesna said:


> please take closeup photos of zipper head (driver)  bottom to see the sign, then lock and key, embossing signature under the lock on the front leather of the bag




Thank you for your reply, here is the 2nd group photos as i really dont know how to post multiple photos here, newbie here,


----------



## Anjanj

vesna said:


> please take closeup photos of zipper head (driver)  bottom to see the sign, then lock and key, embossing signature under the lock on the front leather of the bag



These are the photos, and i replied several time as i do not know how to post multiple photos here, thank you for your reply i really appreciate it


----------



## Anjanj

vesna said:


> please take closeup photos of zipper head (driver)  bottom to see the sign, then lock and key, embossing signature under the lock on the front leather of the bag



Here are clearer photos,  pls help me authenticate this oversize muse...thank you!!!


----------



## okshoppergirl

vesna said:


> most of the details are good, but \i am still not sure...something is odd>>>I am sorry I can not be of better help here



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ilovenicethings

Quote:$1450
Item:Saint Laurent YSL Bo Cabas Chyc Medium in Racing Green Ranch Leather
Listing Number:190895723476
Seller:furbyarancio
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c724593d4

Commentslease do you mind authenticating this YSL bag.
It will be greatly appreciated.
Looking forward


----------



## ilovenicethings

ilovenicethings said:


> Quote:$1450
> Item:Saint Laurent YSL Bo Cabas Chyc Medium in Racing Green Ranch Leather
> Listing Number:190895723476
> Seller:furbyarancio
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c724593d4
> 
> Commentslease do you mind authenticating this YSL bag.
> It will be greatly appreciated.
> Looking forward


Could someone help me to authenticate this please.


----------



## Shobegirl98

Hi this is my first time posting here. I was wondering if you could please authenticate this before I buy. 
Item: Ysl Mini cabas chyc black
Listing number: 181206040864
Seller: lshieh88
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181206040864

Thank you very much


----------



## petit_mode

Item: YSL Muse2 Bag Yves Saint Laurent 100% genuine

Listing Number: 171114820864

Seller: heeunp0422 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Muse...lodKfTy3dxeTQUbtrouy8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:

Hi ladies;

Can you kindly auhenticate this YSL bag.
It will be greatly appreciated.
Looking forwardto your reply


----------



## tahitilove

Hi everyone!

I've been a lurker of this forum for the longest time but haven't ever posted..so here it goes. I found this same bag in a different colour in my location goodwill. Wondering if it's authentic or not. The pictures from this ebay ad match the bag: 

Item: Rare YSL Vintage Handbag Bag Leather Trim France
Listing number: 151084618780
Seller: reix718
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232d58541c

I hope it is real because the goodwill store will have 50% off hangbags soon and I'd love to get my hands on it  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

ilovenicethings said:


> Quote:$1450
> Item:Saint Laurent YSL Bo Cabas Chyc Medium in Racing Green Ranch Leather
> Listing Number:190895723476
> Seller:furbyarancio
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c724593d4
> 
> Commentslease do you mind authenticating this YSL bag.
> It will be greatly appreciated.
> Looking forward





ilovenicethings said:


> Could someone help me to authenticate this please.



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tahitilove said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been a lurker of this forum for the longest time but haven't ever posted..so here it goes. I found this same bag in a different colour in my location goodwill. Wondering if it's authentic or not. The pictures from this ebay ad match the bag:
> 
> Item: Rare YSL Vintage Handbag Bag Leather Trim France
> Listing number: 151084618780
> Seller: reix718
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232d58541c
> 
> I hope it is real because the goodwill store will have 50% off hangbags soon and I'd love to get my hands on it  Thank you!



all the details are authentic


----------



## vesna

petit_mode said:


> Item: YSL Muse2 Bag Yves Saint Laurent 100% genuine
> 
> Listing Number: 171114820864
> 
> Seller: heeunp0422
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Muse...lodKfTy3dxeTQUbtrouy8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi ladies;
> 
> Can you kindly auhenticate this YSL bag.
> It will be greatly appreciated.
> Looking forwardto your reply



I need many photos to authenticate, but looks suspicious


----------



## vesna

Shobegirl98 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting here. I was wondering if you could please authenticate this before I buy.
> Item: Ysl Mini cabas chyc black
> Listing number: 181206040864
> Seller: lshieh88
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181206040864
> 
> Thank you very much



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

ElenaWan said:


> Thank you so much! And the following are additional pics as required:
> View attachment 2318124
> View attachment 2318125
> View attachment 2318126



looks great


----------



## vesna

Anjanj said:


> Here are clearer photos,  pls help me authenticate this oversize muse...thank you!!!



this does not look good at all


----------



## Shobegirl98

Thank you very much


----------



## petit_mode

vesna said:


> I need many photos to authenticate, but looks suspicious



Thanks Vesna - I will ask for more pics and see if the seller cooperate. Many many thanks!


----------



## ilovenicethings

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you very much Vesna


----------



## tahitilove

vesna said:


> all the details are authentic



Thank you so much!! Exciting, I'm going to think about it today and then perhaps buy it tomorrow.


----------



## jellyclouds

*Item*: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Black Classic Duffle 6 Bag, tags, Cards
*Listing Number*: 290971711196
*Seller*: d_nuwayhid
*Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290971711196&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
 *Comments*: Hello! Much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate thisthe seller has a not so impressive rating, unfortunately. Thanks in advance, all!


----------



## ElenaWan

vesna said:


> looks great



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mz_tl

HI! I would love some help in authenticating this handbag. Thank you!
*
Item*: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote
*Listing* *Number*: 271270839523
*Seller:* kolga-us
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/271270839523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
*Comments: *I have searched this seller for any previous requests - none.


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! My apologies for one more request. I would love to have some help in authenticating this as well. Thank you!
*
Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Leather Gold Hardware 'Y" Large Tote
*Listing Number: *321199719835
*Seller: *beautifuldolls23
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8fec59b
*Comment:* Seller and listing searched for any previous authentications - none


----------



## avl

Hi,
I just got this Purse from FASHIONPHILE.COM.
Im just sketched out because it seems like a lot smaller than any purses ive seen 23.5 X 13 cm approximately.
Also the inside magnet clip has no YSL logo embedded in it.
I hope you guys can figure this out for me!
Please Authenticate

Thank You

P.S- The original link at fashionphile is not working anymore. should i be worried!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi8gewz6yeyhohg/20130829_021153.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lse5hvpnfqmevq7/20130829_021104.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m6s3b98gl4tn1q/20130829_021047.jpg


----------



## Brooke0502

Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Tote 

Listing Number:271269870883

Seller: princesslauren28

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271269870883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Hello! Much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate thisI get paid tomorrow and she has a no return policy so I want to be on the safe side before I lose money on a fake! Y'all are the best, and thanks in advance! I wasn't sure if I needed to attach pictures or not!


----------



## diYchante

Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this bag? I have been looking for the right cabas chyc but lately I have seen so many chyc cabas on eBay so I am afraid some of them are fakes. I want to bid on some of these:

YSL Cabas Chyc 2013 spring summer collection
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a30d40688
seller: amorsac
item number: 181207828104

and

YSL cabas chyc spring summer 2013 collection (surprisingly they have the same item name!)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-cabas...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20d76b69ef
seller : wittyuk
item number: 141053094383

Thanks for your help


----------



## attribeaut

Hi, I am new to Purse Blog and was hoping someone can help me. I really like this bag but just want to make sure it is authentic ? Can anyone help ? 

Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAC DE JOUR BAG IN BLACK
Listing Number: 151114039679
Seller: roisintierneycrowe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BRAND-NEW-SAINT-LAURENT-CLASSIC-SAC-DE-JOUR-BAG-IN-BLACK-/151114039679?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f19417f[/url]


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello, 

I'd like your opinion on this one :

Item:Sac muse noir yves saint laurent
Seller: szymkiewicz 
Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/529879348.htm?ca=12_s

Thanks a lot, 

Marie


----------



## SandraL

Hello ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!


Item: &#9829;&#9829;YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle de Jour Clutch Wristlet&#9829;&#9829;
Listing number: 331008176061
Seller: madf76
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331008176061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## M_Butterfly

Hi there, I would like to know if this is authentic... Thanks in advance

*Item:* YSL Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour BRAND NEW
*Listing Number: *141053851460
*Seller: *leeshdizzle
*Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141053851460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*

*Comment:* Seller and listing searched for any previous authentications - none


----------



## Pink tweety

Can someone pls. Tell me if this YSL chyc bag is authentic.....


----------



## Pink tweety

Another picture of the bag , can someone pls. Help me to authenticate the bag...


----------



## Pink tweety

Third picture of the YSL bag. Sorry for 3 different posts for 3 different pictures of the same bag,  I don't know how to attach all pictures in 1 post.  Pls. I   Need your help to authenticate the bag....


----------



## windykat

Hi there -

Please help authenticate this bag...

Item: Y-Mail Tote
Listing #:  261276843530
Seller: uniquerenew
Link:  http://******/159IZqV

Many thanks!


----------



## vesna

jellyclouds said:


> *Item*: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Black Classic Duffle 6 Bag, tags, Cards
> *Listing Number*: 290971711196
> *Seller*: d_nuwayhid
> *Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290971711196&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> *Comments*: Hello! Much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate thisthe seller has a not so impressive rating, unfortunately. Thanks in advance, all!



i see no red flags here although I do not know this bag well, the details look ok


----------



## vesna

mz_tl said:


> HI! I would love some help in authenticating this handbag. Thank you!
> *
> Item*: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote
> *Listing* *Number*: 271270839523
> *Seller:* kolga-us
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/271270839523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> *Comments: *I have searched this seller for any previous requests - none.



details are wrong


----------



## vesna

mz_tl said:


> Hi! My apologies for one more request. I would love to have some help in authenticating this as well. Thank you!
> *
> Item:* Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Leather Gold Hardware 'Y" Large Tote
> *Listing Number: *321199719835
> *Seller: *beautifuldolls23
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8fec59b
> *Comment:* Seller and listing searched for any previous authentications - none



no apologies needed  just go ahead and search and we will see

this one is authentic


----------



## vesna

avl said:


> Hi,
> I just got this Purse from FASHIONPHILE.COM.
> Im just sketched out because it seems like a lot smaller than any purses ive seen 23.5 X 13 cm approximately.
> Also the inside magnet clip has no YSL logo embedded in it.
> I hope you guys can figure this out for me!
> Please Authenticate
> 
> Thank You
> 
> P.S- The original link at fashionphile is not working anymore. should i be worried!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi8gewz6yeyhohg/20130829_021153.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lse5hvpnfqmevq7/20130829_021104.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m6s3b98gl4tn1q/20130829_021047.jpg




i can not access photos...no worries, fashionphile is usually very good...just post photo attaching them here


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Tote
> 
> Listing Number:271269870883
> 
> Seller: princesslauren28
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271269870883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hello! Much appreciated if someone could help me authenticate thisI get paid tomorrow and she has a no return policy so I want to be on the safe side before I lose money on a fake! Y'all are the best, and thanks in advance! I wasn't sure if I needed to attach pictures or not!



front of the inner leather tag is not shown< i would like to see it before verdict  it looks good so far


----------



## vesna

diYchante said:


> Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this bag? I have been looking for the right cabas chyc but lately I have seen so many chyc cabas on eBay so I am afraid some of them are fakes. I want to bid on some of these:
> 
> YSL Cabas Chyc 2013 spring summer collection
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cabas...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a30d40688
> seller: amorsac
> item number: 181207828104
> 
> and
> 
> YSL cabas chyc spring summer 2013 collection (surprisingly they have the same item name!)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-cabas...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20d76b69ef
> seller : wittyuk
> item number: 141053094383
> 
> Thanks for your help



both look OK to me


----------



## vesna

attribeaut said:


> Hi, I am new to Purse Blog and was hoping someone can help me. I really like this bag but just want to make sure it is authentic ? Can anyone help ?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAC DE JOUR BAG IN BLACK
> Listing Number: 151114039679
> Seller: roisintierneycrowe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BRAND-NEW-SAINT-LAURENT-CLASSIC-SAC-DE-JOUR-BAG-IN-BLACK-/151114039679?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f19417f[/url]



welcome!!!

 I would love to be more familiar with this bag, but I am not...I am hoping for someone else  to chime in...however I did not see any red flags myself


----------



## vesna

rollingmarie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like your opinion on this one :
> 
> Item:Sac muse noir yves saint laurent
> Seller: szymkiewicz
> Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/529879348.htm?ca=12_s
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Marie



we need inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and zipper head underside to see if it is authentic..and a clear closeup photo of paper tag with serial number on it (receipt will be good as well, larger photo)


----------



## vesna

SandraL said:


> Hello ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: &#9829;&#9829;YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle de Jour Clutch Wristlet&#9829;&#9829;
> Listing number: 331008176061
> Seller: madf76
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331008176061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



looks good


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> front of the inner leather tag is not shown< i would like to see it before verdict  it looks good so far



I will message her right now and as soon as I get a response I will reply back! Thank you again! I really do appreciate it! If this is authentic  I'm going to be so tickled! I've been eyeing this style for a long time!! &#128515;


----------



## vesna

M_Butterfly said:


> Hi there, I would like to know if this is authentic... Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item:* YSL Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour BRAND NEW
> *Listing Number: *141053851460
> *Seller: *leeshdizzle
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141053851460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
> 
> *Comment:* Seller and listing searched for any previous authentications - none



although I am not familiar with this bag, all the details look good to me


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> I will message her right now and as soon as I get a response I will reply back! Thank you again! I really do appreciate it! If this is authentic  I'm going to be so tickled! I've been eyeing this style for a long time!! &#128515;



I keep fingers crossed


----------



## vesna

Pink tweety said:


> Third picture of the YSL bag. Sorry for 3 different posts for 3 different pictures of the same bag,  I don't know how to attach all pictures in 1 post.  Pls. I   Need your help to authenticate the bag....



please post the front of the leather tag and zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi there -
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag...
> 
> Item: Y-Mail Tote
> Listing #:  261276843530
> Seller: uniquerenew
> Link:  http://******/159IZqV
> 
> Many thanks!



looks good


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> front of the inner leather tag is not shown< i would like to see it before verdict  it looks good so far



I sent her a message requesting the info and picture! Thank you again I truly appreciate you!


----------



## M_Butterfly

vesna said:


> although I am not familiar with this bag, all the details look good to me


 

Thanks.  Truly appreciated.


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> I keep fingers crossed



You're too sweet thank you &#128516;! She did add it to the listing and also here it is as well! Ty Ty!


----------



## Victoria401

vesna said:


> looks good on the first sight, however it would be great to see the underside of the zipper head


This bag is back on ebay again, although it was listed sold a month ago. Like you said, everything looks good but I still have some doubts and hope you can help out! 

 First, is it normal for the same seller to list the same item with the same photos? Could it be possible that the previous buyer realized that it's fake?

 Second, the invoice says the bag was purchased from Paris in Dec 10, 2012. But to my knowledge, the bag wasn't on sale until March 2013, the pre-sale was in mid Jan 2013. Is it possible for the seller to buy the bag in the boutique 4 months before it's official release? 

Thank you so much for your expertise Vesna.


----------



## Anghellic

Hello there! Could you authenticate when you get the chance? I very much appreciate your help!

Item: GENUINE GRAY PATENT LEATHER YSL BELLE DU JOUR ENVELOPE CLUTCH LARGE SIZE

Listing Number: 300960621227

Seller: onlinetreasurer

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-GRA...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4612a6a2ab

Comments: The care cards & dust bag are included. Large size measuring approx 11" x 6"x 2". The condition is perfect with no marks or stains at all

Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!! I really need your help!!Recently,on sales I bought a new Saint Laurent bag from a store that has several fashion brands!The thing is that I have heard rumors that if for example they have 3 saint laurent bags the 1 of them will be fake,so when they sell it they will earn more money! I took as many fotos as I could!Please help me,I am really afraid :/ Thank you all in advanced!!









http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s424/meadows-of-heaven/DSC_0296.jpg


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL Pin?

Item Name:Vintage YSL Pin
Seller:jeremychin
Link: http://poshmark.com/listing/51949814f816d814c300e786

Thanks!


----------



## Pink tweety

vesna said:


> please post the front of the leather tag and zipper pulls


Hi Vesna, thanks for your help! I appreciate it very much


----------



## Pink tweety

vesna said:


> please post the front of the leather tag and zipper pulls


Sorry I was unable to attach the 2 photos in 1 post. again thanks for your help


----------



## yyallie

Hi guys! I was hoping somebody could authenticate this YSL Cassandre Tassel Clutch Bag, Patent black for me. It is from an iphone app called Poshmark, thus there is no link like ebay. The seller emailed me many pictures, so I am hoping you guys would help  I've tried searching online for comparison, however, no luck. Thank you so much! It is greatly appreciated.

ps. the seller is selling for $1000.
pss. let me know if more pictures are needed!


----------



## vesna

Pink tweety said:


> Sorry I was unable to attach the 2 photos in 1 post. again thanks for your help



the details of the bag are wrong, sorry


----------



## vesna

yyallie said:


> Hi guys! I was hoping somebody could authenticate this YSL Cassandre Tassel Clutch Bag, Patent black for me. It is from an iphone app called Poshmark, thus there is no link like ebay. The seller emailed me many pictures, so I am hoping you guys would help  I've tried searching online for comparison, however, no luck. Thank you so much! It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ps. the seller is selling for $1000.
> pss. let me know if more pictures are needed!




looks good so far, are there any papers with serial number ?


----------



## vesna

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Hello!!! I really need your help!!Recently,on sales I bought a new Saint Laurent bag from a store that has several fashion brands!The thing is that I have heard rumors that if for example they have 3 saint laurent bags the 1 of them will be fake,so when they sell it they will earn more money! I took as many fotos as I could!Please help me,I am really afraid :/ Thank you all in advanced!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s424/meadows-of-heaven/DSC_0296.jpg




looks good


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> You're too sweet thank you &#128516;! She did add it to the listing and also here it is as well! Ty Ty!
> 
> View attachment 2324809




this is really blurry    do you have more clear photo ?


----------



## vesna

Anghellic said:


> Hello there! Could you authenticate when you get the chance? I very much appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: GENUINE GRAY PATENT LEATHER YSL BELLE DU JOUR ENVELOPE CLUTCH LARGE SIZE
> 
> Listing Number: 300960621227
> 
> Seller: onlinetreasurer
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-GRA...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4612a6a2ab
> 
> Comments: The care cards & dust bag are included. Large size measuring approx 11" x 6"x 2". The condition is perfect with no marks or stains at all
> 
> Thanks again for all you do!




I can ask for tons of photos to authenticate this clutch, because it is not possible to do it without cards and dust bag details...however seller sold already the same one and was accused of a fake, I would not touch it...I was scammed myself with this clutch, all you can is wait and receive it to see the difference in papers and smell which reeks of cheap glue


----------



## vesna

Victoria401 said:


> This bag is back on ebay again, although it was listed sold a month ago. Like you said, everything looks good but I still have some doubts and hope you can help out!
> 
> First, is it normal for the same seller to list the same item with the same photos? Could it be possible that the previous buyer realized that it's fake?
> 
> Second, the invoice says the bag was purchased from Paris in Dec 10, 2012. But to my knowledge, the bag wasn't on sale until March 2013, the pre-sale was in mid Jan 2013. Is it possible for the seller to buy the bag in the boutique 4 months before it's official release?
> 
> Thank you so much for your expertise Vesna.




all of these are great points which would drive me away from the bag...no it is not possible to get it 4 months earlier as far as I know

buyers can change their mind and not pay so the seller would list the same bag with the same photos, that would be OK, also it could be the worse reason, a fake


----------



## vesna

Victoria401 said:


> This bag is back on ebay again, although it was listed sold a month ago. Like you said, everything looks good but I still have some doubts and hope you can help out!
> 
> First, is it normal for the same seller to list the same item with the same photos? Could it be possible that the previous buyer realized that it's fake?
> 
> Second, the invoice says the bag was purchased from Paris in Dec 10, 2012. But to my knowledge, the bag wasn't on sale until March 2013, the pre-sale was in mid Jan 2013. Is it possible for the seller to buy the bag in the boutique 4 months before it's official release?
> 
> Thank you so much for your expertise Vesna.




please post the link, I can not find the original post


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you so much Vesna! ) I feel better know!Thanks a lot!! You are always so helpful !!


----------



## Anghellic

vesna said:


> I can ask for tons of photos to authenticate this clutch, because it is not possible to do it without cards and dust bag details...however seller sold already the same one and was accused of a fake, I would not touch it...I was scammed myself with this clutch, all you can is wait and receive it to see the difference in papers and smell which reeks of cheap glue



Wow, how awful!!! Sorry to hear that  Thanks so much for your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ccdear

Listing is ending soon, so this probably won't be seen in time, but thought I'd give it a shot anyway. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote
Listing Number: 321199719835
Seller: beautifuldolls23
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321199719835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## timmd

Hello everyone, I wanted to see if someone would please check out these two bags from the same seller for me.  Thank you again in advance!!

Title: YSL Roady Hobo Patent Leather Black
Item Number: 111157885829 
Seller: eurochyc
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-ROADY-H...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e186bb85
Comments: the tag looked suspect to me? Maybe it is the certain retailer but never saw a YSL bag with the tag attached like this

Title: YSL Roady Hobo Grey Patent Leather
Item Number: 111157869260 
Seller: eurochyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-ROADY-H...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1867acc
Comments:


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> front of the inner leather tag is not shown< i would like to see it before verdict  it looks good so far



I sent her a message yesterday asking for a better picture as far as the lighting goes and no response. That makes me a bit nervous but what I can see from this dim picture it sorta looks right but I would like a more well lit picture! I tried to brighten it myself HAHA desperate times call for desperate measure! &#128518;&#128514;


----------



## Brooke0502

Vesna she sent it!!


----------



## Pink tweety

vesna said:


> the details of the bag are wrong, sorry


Thanks for your help Vesna. The bag is being returned to the seller as we speak. She agreed for me to return the bag . Again thanks !


----------



## Brooke0502

Y'all I'm sorry I'm blowing up this thread but I can't figure out how to edit on my iPhone app now! I wanted to add it looks as of the gold has rubbed off the Y and the S??


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hello, Please take a look at this bag and advise as to its authenticity. The seller does not know what year it was produced, bought it at a resale shop, yet quotes what the original price (might) have been in it's day. I have searched on line and cannot find another like this bag.

As always, your time and efforts are greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Item: *TOM FORD* FOR *YVES SAINT LAURENT* LEATHER HANDBAG/PURSE/CLUTCH 100% AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 151118706617
Seller: 663cassie
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151118706617?redirect=mobile
Comments: 100% Authentic TOM FORD for Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather handbag/purse with attached interior zip pouch.  This handbag was designed by Tom Ford for Yves Saint Laurent.  It was purchased at the Yves Saint Laurent boutique for $2,200 in its day.  Handbag is in like-new condition.  It has brass hardware which features the YSL logo.  The handbag is made of soft, supple leather; inside is a luxurious suede.  This purse was made in Italy.  Serial # 119931-204990 is found on back of Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather tag. The handbag is in excellent condition. The leather is a rich brown cognac color.  Small spot on the handle, please use zoom to see it clearly.  Scratch on top center of bag, please use zoom. Small white scratch on front brass turnlock, please use zoom. Some slight rubbing near front turnlock on leather, please use zoom.  Interior is very, very clean. This bag is 100% authentic.  It is sold as-is and does not have a dustbag, receipt, or card.  It comes from a smoke-free, pet-free home. Returns are not accepted.  I ship within 2 days, and immediate payment is expected when purchased.  The handbag will be sent with tracking and insurance.  Thank you!
rover.ebay.com/roversync/?site=0&stg=1&mpt=1378854929538


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag? 

Item:YSL Cabas Chyc Mini in Black
Listing Number:
Seller: 2nd hand brandname shop in Tokyo Japan
Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/direngrey_mania/library/ysl_cabas_chyc_black

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brooke0502

Hi there, I saw another seller post a red YSL Cabas as well for a lot less and just wanted to check to see if this was authentic as the other one might have been (better view of tag was going to determine the other and I did go ahead and post just awaiting response) but this bag is $800 cheaper! Please help me find the perfect red Cabas!! &#9786;

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote - RED

Listing Number: 221281455732

Seller: dairyquisine

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221281455732

Thanks in advance, y'all are awesome! This will be my first YSL and I just want it to be perfect!! &#9786;


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> this is really blurry    do you have more clear photo ?



Oh my gosh vesna I'm a dufus I didn't even see your post! I did post a few other ones below! I have to tell you the seller was getting irritated with me asking for better pictures etc, and I told her I wanted to make sure I wasn't buying a fake and she had a no return policy!! She said she would waive that policy if it made me feel more comfortable. I thought that was very sweet, still insure why you'd get aggravated to begin with though! Ya know? Hopefully that's not a &#128681;&#128681;




HTH and these are not clear sorry I somehow missed your post! Smh! Thanks for your help you're a doll!! If I get this or the other I posted I feel like I'm going to have to tag you in mod pics for all the help you've given LOL &#9786;


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> Vesna she sent it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2327075


 

looks good to me....


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> looks good to me....



Ahhh you're the best!! Thank you girl!! Doing happy dance over here!!!


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> Oh my gosh vesna I'm a dufus I didn't even see your post! I did post a few other ones below! I have to tell you the seller was getting irritated with me asking for better pictures etc, and I told her I wanted to make sure I wasn't buying a fake and she had a no return policy!! She said she would waive that policy if it made me feel more comfortable. I thought that was very sweet, still insure why you'd get aggravated to begin with though! Ya know? Hopefully that's not a &#55357;&#57001;&#55357;&#57001;
> View attachment 2328862
> 
> View attachment 2328863
> 
> HTH and these are not clear sorry I somehow missed your post! Smh! Thanks for your help you're a doll!! If I get this or the other I posted I feel like I'm going to have to tag you in mod pics for all the help you've given LOL &#9786;


 

this looks good  do not worry about the seller, she will be fine once this bag is sold, sometimes people take it personally like you do not trust them, and honestly this is internet, online, you do not know the person, and when I sell something I respect the wish of another person to see the full state of every inch of the bag and signs of authenticity...fakes are soooo good these days, that if in any doubt I just pass

this one looks good to me

remember also, we are not professional authenticating service, we are a friendly bunch trying to help each other, not charging for this, so we ask for as many photos as needed for us to see if it is authetic...therefore you do not feel bad for posting a lot of photos in plenty of posts, that is GOOD


----------



## vesna

ccdear said:


> Listing is ending soon, so this probably won't be seen in time, but thought I'd give it a shot anyway.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote
> Listing Number: 321199719835
> Seller: beautifuldolls23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321199719835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 

looks good to me 

I am sorry you did not do a search of this thread for the bag, you would see that it was authenticated before as authentic in post #*8597*

because of being able to search the seller and the bag, we ask for this particular format for posting the request


----------



## vesna

timmd said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to see if someone would please check out these two bags from the same seller for me. Thank you again in advance!!
> 
> Title: YSL Roady Hobo Patent Leather Black
> Item Number: 111157885829
> Seller: eurochyc
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-ROADY-H...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e186bb85
> Comments: the tag looked suspect to me? Maybe it is the certain retailer but never saw a YSL bag with the tag attached like this
> 
> Title: YSL Roady Hobo Grey Patent Leather
> Item Number: 111157869260
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-ROADY-H...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1867acc
> Comments:


 

both are authentic


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Hello, Please take a look at this bag and advise as to its authenticity. The seller does not know what year it was produced, bought it at a resale shop, yet quotes what the original price (might) have been in it's day. I have searched on line and cannot find another like this bag.
> 
> As always, your time and efforts are greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Item: *TOM FORD* FOR *YVES SAINT LAURENT* LEATHER HANDBAG/PURSE/CLUTCH 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 151118706617
> Seller: 663cassie
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151118706617?redirect=mobile
> Comments: 100% Authentic TOM FORD for Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather handbag/purse with attached interior zip pouch. This handbag was designed by Tom Ford for Yves Saint Laurent. It was purchased at the Yves Saint Laurent boutique for $2,200 in its day. Handbag is in like-new condition. It has brass hardware which features the YSL logo. The handbag is made of soft, supple leather; inside is a luxurious suede. This purse was made in Italy. Serial # 119931-204990 is found on back of Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather tag. The handbag is in excellent condition. The leather is a rich brown cognac color. Small spot on the handle, please use zoom to see it clearly. Scratch on top center of bag, please use zoom. Small white scratch on front brass turnlock, please use zoom. Some slight rubbing near front turnlock on leather, please use zoom. Interior is very, very clean. This bag is 100% authentic. It is sold as-is and does not have a dustbag, receipt, or card. It comes from a smoke-free, pet-free home. Returns are not accepted. I ship within 2 days, and immediate payment is expected when purchased. The handbag will be sent with tracking and insurance. Thank you!
> rover.ebay.com/roversync/?site=0&stg=1&mpt=1378854929538


 

looks authentic to me , I have seen it before, all the details look right


----------



## vesna

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this YSL bag?
> 
> Item:YSL Cabas Chyc Mini in Black
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 2nd hand brandname shop in Tokyo Japan
> Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/direngrey_mania/library/ysl_cabas_chyc_black
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

whew, this is tough one, this is transition bag from YSL to SLP and has all the right details from YSL inside (tags , zipper) but outside it has SLP new hardware.....if only I could see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with french writing as well as paper tag with the serial number I would be able to say more...unusual combo of details


----------



## vesna

Brooke0502 said:


> Hi there, I saw another seller post a red YSL Cabas as well for a lot less and just wanted to check to see if this was authentic as the other one might have been (better view of tag was going to determine the other and I did go ahead and post just awaiting response) but this bag is $800 cheaper! Please help me find the perfect red Cabas!! &#9786;
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote - RED
> 
> Listing Number: 221281455732
> 
> Seller: dairyquisine
> 
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221281455732
> 
> Thanks in advance, y'all are awesome! This will be my first YSL and I just want it to be perfect!! &#9786;


 
well the details look good but so do the fake details on many bags...serial number is different than large chyc is having, but I think it looks good...I would need a second opinion

perhaps the photo of the underside of a zipper pull might help as well as if there is a rectangular card with rounded corners to see its side turned to french writing, how about a dust bag ?


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> this looks good  do not worry about the seller, she will be fine once this bag is sold, sometimes people take it personally like you do not trust them, and honestly this is internet, online, you do not know the person, and when I sell something I respect the wish of another person to see the full state of every inch of the bag and signs of authenticity...fakes are soooo good these days, that if in any doubt I just pass
> 
> this one looks good to me
> 
> remember also, we are not professional authenticating service, we are a friendly bunch trying to help each other, not charging for this, so we ask for as many photos as needed for us to see if it is authetic...therefore you do not feel bad for posting a lot of photos in plenty of posts, that is GOOD



I agree with you 100% and fakes are sadly very good today. It's awful honestly! I do appreciate you so much and even if it is not professional I totally trust your judgement over mine for sure and I so so so appreciate you for helping me! You really are a gem!!! I will PM you pics when it's in my hands &#9786; I'm so excited!!! My first YSL!! Worked hard for this beauty and its about to be my unborn!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

vesna said:


> well the details look good but so do the fake details on many bags...serial number is different than large chyc is having, but I think it looks good...I would need a second opinion
> 
> perhaps the photo of the underside of a zipper pull might help as well as if there is a rectangular card with rounded corners to see its side turned to french writing, how about a dust bag ?



I did ask her for a picture of the Backside of the Y (YSL) on the bottom and I will message her about the underside of the zipper and care card and dust bag! As long as we know the 1st one I listed was real, I think I'm going to shell out the extra $800 to be safe! What's your thoughts on that? I'm sending this new lady a message right now! &#128515;


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me , I have seen it before, all the details look right



Thank you Vesna. As always, I appreciate your time.


----------



## windykat

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you for helping me fuel my YSL obsession!!!  Now just need to track down a besace and I will be happy.


----------



## azlanaziah

vesna said:


> please report this seller, all about this bag is FAKE



Have done so! Thanks  xx


----------



## timmd

vesna said:


> both are authentic



Thank you very much!!


----------



## ccdear

vesna said:


> looks good to me
> 
> I am sorry you did not do a search of this thread for the bag, you would see that it was authenticated before as authentic in post #*8597*
> 
> because of being able to search the seller and the bag, we ask for this particular format for posting the request


I apologize. I did do a search for the seller many pages back with find, but I must have made a mistake. Thanks for responding more than once. 

I have another bag I was hoping to get authenticated.

Title: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Medium Tote
Item Number: 271275333101
Seller: olloscloset13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f294515ed
Comments:

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

ccdear said:


> I apologize. I did do a search for the seller many pages back with find, but I must have made a mistake. Thanks for responding more than once.
> 
> I have another bag I was hoping to get authenticated.
> 
> Title: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Medium Tote
> Item Number: 271275333101
> Seller: olloscloset13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f294515ed
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!



this is a fake bag, sorry


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

vesna said:


> whew, this is tough one, this is transition bag from YSL to SLP and has all the right details from YSL inside (tags , zipper) but outside it has SLP new hardware.....if only I could see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with french writing as well as paper tag with the serial number I would be able to say more...unusual combo of details


I'm so sorry for my poor English.
From your answer, What is
1. rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with french writing 
2. paper tag with the serial number

Do you mean these papers? http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dir...10-ysl-mini-cabs-chyc-13.jpg.html?sort=9&o=10

If yes, I'll take more pictures for you. 

Regards,
TheIIIdEmpire


----------



## vesna

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> I'm so sorry for my poor English.
> From your answer, What is
> 1. rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with french writing
> 2. paper tag with the serial number
> 
> Do you mean these papers? http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dir...10-ysl-mini-cabs-chyc-13.jpg.html?sort=9&o=10
> 
> If yes, I'll take more pictures for you.
> 
> Regards,
> TheIIIdEmpire


 

great english, like mine ))  we are both in the same boat 

the first tag is fine, the second is the paper on whch the first one is, please just turn it to the side with french writing (in your photos the second one is the bottom of the bag)


----------



## jabbermo

Hi there, can someone help me authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281166181951?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

TIA!


----------



## jirastar

Hello, authenticators. 
Please help identified this bag, thank you.
Item:  ysl mini chyc cabas tote
Listing Number: none 
Seller: private seller
Link:http://m903.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Jiraning/20130914_003400.jpg.html?o=6
Comments: i got this bag from private seller in my country i am just curius and not sure because this is my first YSL. Thank you.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi All

Could I get this authenticated please
It's ysl muse Patent 
Private seller
Pictures attached - please let me know if any other picture is required

Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

More pictures attached

Thanks


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

vesna said:


> great english, like mine ))  we are both in the same boat
> 
> the first tag is fine, the second is the paper on whch the first one is, please just turn it to the side with french writing (in your photos the second one is the bottom of the bag)


Thank you for your kindly answer ^_^
These are pictures of the papers' front & back.












Regards,
TheIIIdEmpire


----------



## fyhanna

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Downtown patent leather tote bag
Listing Number:111169616475
Seller:ocdrea73 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111169616475
Comments: Could anyone help me authenticate this YSL downtown bag? The store does not sell it any more and I have never seen one in person. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## amphora

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Red Leather Tote Bag

Listing number: N/A

Seller: LuxuryLana

Link:
http://luxurylana.com/shop-3/vintage-rare-ysl-yves-saint-laurent-red-leather-tote-handbag-france/

Comments:
Could someone please take a look and determine if this purse is authentic? 


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Annise

Hi 
please help to authentic this clutch pls. 
thank you 

item name: YSL clutch authentic 
seller : n/a 
link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1027463764


----------



## vesna

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> Thank you for your kindly answer ^_^
> These are pictures of the papers' front & back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> TheIIIdEmpire



ooks good to me


----------



## vesna

amphora said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Red Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number: N/A
> 
> Seller: LuxuryLana
> 
> Link:
> http://luxurylana.com/shop-3/vintage-rare-ysl-yves-saint-laurent-red-leather-tote-handbag-france/
> 
> Comments:
> Could someone please take a look and determine if this purse is authentic?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!




YSL details look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Annise said:


> Hi
> please help to authentic this clutch pls.
> thank you
> 
> item name: YSL clutch authentic
> seller : n/a
> link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1027463764



dust bag is wrong, like on majority of  fakes....clutch needs more photos to be authenticated but I would not suggest to bother with it


----------



## vesna

fyhanna said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Downtown patent leather tote bag
> Listing Number:111169616475
> Seller:ocdrea73
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111169616475
> Comments: Could anyone help me authenticate this YSL downtown bag? The store does not sell it any more and I have never seen one in person. Thank you so much for your help!!



looks good so far, it would be good to see the back of the inner leather tag and underside of the zipper head (driver) on the top of the bag to see the logo


----------



## vesna

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2332348
> View attachment 2332349
> View attachment 2332350
> View attachment 2332351
> View attachment 2332352
> View attachment 2332353
> 
> 
> More pictures attached
> 
> Thanks



looks good...what is the logo on the underside of the zipper head (driver) ?


----------



## vesna

jabbermo said:


> Hi there, can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281166181951?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> TIA!



looks good so far, any papers showing the serial number ?


----------



## vesna

jirastar said:


> Hello, authenticators.
> Please help identified this bag, thank you.
> Item:  ysl mini chyc cabas tote
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private seller
> Link:http://m903.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Jiraning/20130914_003400.jpg.html?o=6
> Comments: i got this bag from private seller in my country i am just curius and not sure because this is my first YSL. Thank you.



looks fine to me


----------



## jirastar

&#128525;&#128525;thank you so much.


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

vesna said:


> ooks good to me



Thank you very much for your help


----------



## amphora

vesna said:


> YSL details look authentic to me



Thank you Vesna!!!


----------



## Enigma78

vesna said:


> looks good...what is the logo on the underside of the zipper head (driver) ?



Thanks

Do you mean where the zip begins? The inner part? Just want to clarify so I can take the right picture 

Thanks for your help


----------



## vesna

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you mean where the zip begins? The inner part? Just want to clarify so I can take the right picture
> 
> Thanks for your help



no, the bottom of the zipper, the part which drives and connects the zipper sides, the bottom side of it has a logo engraved


----------



## jayle62

Hi can someone please help authentic this bag??

Item: AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Mini Purple Leather Bag Crossbody
Listing Number: 221268194922
Seller: cc802
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-ChYc-Tote-Mini-Purple-Leather-Bag-Crossbody-/221268194922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33849cb66a
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic as the seller has guaranteed its authenticity however does not have any authenticity cards. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## vesna

jayle62 said:


> Hi can someone please help authentic this bag??
> 
> Item: AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Tote Mini Purple Leather Bag Crossbody
> Listing Number: 221268194922
> Seller: cc802
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-ChYc-Tote-Mini-Purple-Leather-Bag-Crossbody-/221268194922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33849cb66a
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic as the seller has guaranteed its authenticity however does not have any authenticity cards. Thanks in advance!!!



sorry, the link shows Downtown bags, not the bag you have in the title, please post the right link, I have trouble with search engine on my browser, so can not search for the number, sorry


----------



## jayle62

vesna said:


> sorry, the link shows Downtown bags, not the bag you have in the title, please post the right link, I have trouble with search engine on my browser, so can not search for the number, sorry



Hi Vesna

Here's the link again, hopefully this works. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221268194922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## orangeblossom06

Hi I'm new to PF, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Authentic YSL "Y" textured leather orange shoulder/crossbody clutch bag
Listing Number: 111167771700
Seller: ggraywinnie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e21d9434
Comments: This was an impulse purchase and unfortunately I didn't do my homework properly before purchasing the bag. Seller has 100% feedback but I had some doubts in the back of my mind upon receiving this bag. I have also attached pictures of the care cards and the serial number on the back of the leather flap. I'm sorry I couldn't get a better picture of the serial number. Thank you for your time


----------



## vesna

orangeblossom06 said:


> Hi I'm new to PF, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL "Y" textured leather orange shoulder/crossbody clutch bag
> Listing Number: 111167771700
> Seller: ggraywinnie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e21d9434
> Comments: This was an impulse purchase and unfortunately I didn't do my homework properly before purchasing the bag. Seller has 100% feedback but I had some doubts in the back of my mind upon receiving this bag. I have also attached pictures of the care cards and the serial number on the back of the leather flap. I'm sorry I couldn't get a better picture of the serial number. Thank you for your time



I am sorry, this is a fake bag, fake dust bag and papers, all of it


----------



## vesna

jayle62 said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Here's the link again, hopefully this works.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221268194922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks authentic to me


----------



## jayle62

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thanks very much for your time Vesna


----------



## iln1

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance!

Item: NEW Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc leather shopper bag RRP£1575
Number: 271268618309
Seller: pstogys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f28dea045


----------



## Annise

item: YSL clutch Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1028076913
seller: n/a 

please help to authentic this red clutch , thank you so much !


----------



## MartinHirsch

hi

please authenticate

Item: Yves saint laurent Rive Gauche shirt
Listing Number: 3538625212 
Seller: iwa-seba
Link: http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-rive-gauche-xs-oryginal-i3538625212.html


----------



## littlesev

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5ed7da4
^What about  this one? Thanks heaps in advance 

Also I have never bought bags off eBay before, so when something is listed as BNWT, do you just take the seller's word for it?


----------



## yinny17

Hi there,

Can someone authenticate this ysl chyc clutch for me please in red?

The seller claims it is 100% authentic however I have doubts. This was listed on gumtree. Thanks.


----------



## bobolo

Hi if you please could help me out here

271276615691 eBay item number:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271276615691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller information
brandmarket1 (336  

thanks


----------



## vesna

yinny17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this ysl chyc clutch for me please in red?
> 
> The seller claims it is 100% authentic however I have doubts. This was listed on gumtree. Thanks.



I can not see the proof that the receipt is from this purse, and dust bag is 100% wrong


----------



## vesna

bobolo said:


> Hi if you please could help me out here
> 
> 271276615691 eBay item number:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271276615691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller information
> brandmarket1 (336
> 
> thanks



sorry I am not familiar with this type, but details look good


----------



## vesna

littlesev said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5ed7da4
> ^What about  this one? Thanks heaps in advance
> 
> Also I have never bought bags off eBay before, so when something is listed as BNWT, do you just take the seller's word for it?



I would not when you see her feedback, two buyers warned that items were more worn than described    

looks fine at first look, but we need details to authenticate...paper tags, especially rectangular one with rounded corners turned to french writing...serial number on another paper tag as well as material content tag from inside of the dustbag...sorry for all this, but these clutches are so well faked, that you can discover that when it is late, when you get it into your hands


----------



## vesna

MartinHirsch said:


> hi
> 
> please authenticate
> 
> Item: Yves saint laurent Rive Gauche shirt
> Listing Number: 3538625212
> Seller: iwa-seba
> Link: http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-rive-gauche-xs-oryginal-i3538625212.html



I am not sure if we have someone to authenticate shirts, sorry


----------



## vesna

Annise said:


> item: YSL clutch Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1028076913
> seller: n/a
> 
> please help to authentic this red clutch , thank you so much !



sorry, I would not know, but I am suspicious about low values for each of her items


----------



## vesna

iln1 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: NEW Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc leather shopper bag RRP£1575
> Number: 271268618309
> Seller: pstogys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f28dea045



Looks OK for now but  I would need zipper pulls photographed, zipper head bottom with the logo on it, the back of the inner leather tag with serial number clearly photographed, any papers/ dust bag?


----------



## Mayann

Hi

Is this a good catch:

YSL Black Cabas!

She didnt post closeup photos of the cards though


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379736728.&type=3&theater


----------



## Mayann

Also, seller claims that this is a factory over production? is there such thing? it looks fine with me though basing on th photos she posted?


----------



## Mayann

Hi,

What about the blue YSL Cabas in this link, can you help me authenticate

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=296100563861766&set=pb.100003854754035.-2207520000.1379738821.&type=3&theater


----------



## bobolo

vesna said:


> sorry I am not familiar with this type, but details look good



Thanks


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi guys,

I'm just needing to know that this 100% authentic. I bought it over a year ago from a reputable site. I used it last night and noticed the tarnishing on the magnetic clasp. I spoke to a girl last night (I was at a wedding), she has the same clutch in light pink and she said hers had silver hardware and had not noticed any tarnishing. This lives in its dustbag when not used. I'm an avid hand moisturizer, could that also be a factor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tamara689

Hi everyone!
I'm very new to this forum and purchasing things off eBay! I just bought a small BDJ clutch (luckily my seller does returns) and was wondering if there was any way you guys could authenticate it for me?


Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch in Red
Listing Number: 200964532375
Seller: glor2367
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I hope I did that right! If not, please let me know so I can try again!
I did WIN this auction, so this bag will be coming to me soon, incase I have to put up better pictures. 

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## vesna

Mayann said:


> Also, seller claims that this is a factory over production? is there such thing? it looks fine with me though basing on th photos she posted?



looks good but I have not heard of YSL or SLP releasing factory overproduction, please post the link the the auction


----------



## vesna

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just needing to know that this 100% authentic. I bought it over a year ago from a reputable site. I used it last night and noticed the tarnishing on the magnetic clasp. I spoke to a girl last night (I was at a wedding), she has the same clutch in light pink and she said hers had silver hardware and had not noticed any tarnishing. This lives in its dustbag when not used. I'm an avid hand moisturizer, could that also be a factor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2341264
> View attachment 2341265
> View attachment 2341266
> View attachment 2341267
> View attachment 2341268
> View attachment 2341269



looks authentic, I would not know about the longevity of a metal clasp really, I have older YSL bags with tarnished hardware, but round clasps on my clutch is a year old and still good.


----------



## vesna

tamara689 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm very new to this forum and purchasing things off eBay! I just bought a small BDJ clutch (luckily my seller does returns) and was wondering if there was any way you guys could authenticate it for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch in Red
> Listing Number: 200964532375
> Seller: glor2367
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I hope I did that right! If not, please let me know so I can try again!
> I did WIN this auction, so this bag will be coming to me soon, incase I have to put up better pictures.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Hi tamara, the link here is for the gold wrist clutch, did you want that one authenticated or another bag? Please post the link you wanted


----------



## vesna

Mayann said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about the blue YSL Cabas in this link, can you help me authenticate
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=296100563861766&set=pb.100003854754035.-2207520000.1379738821.&type=3&theater



there is only one photo of it ? Please post in the format from post #1 so that we can see some more details and seller's history


----------



## PinkPeonies

vesna said:


> looks authentic, I would not know about the longevity of a metal clasp really, I have older YSL bags with tarnished hardware, but round clasps on my clutch is a year old and still good.



Thank you so much for your reply. I suppose a metal clasp is a metal clasp whether it be on designer good or not. I just needed another persons eye and opinion.


----------



## Mayann

Hi Vesna-- thanks for your reply... here's some of the other pics for YSL blue cabas...it looks good but im comparing how deep the blue of the other YSL ive seen and the one I saw from the store which borders almost violet. or there really is a blue shade of YSL like this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379917082.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379917082.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379917082.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...754035.-2207520000.1379917082.&type=3&theater


----------



## littlesev

vesna said:


> I would not when you see her feedback, two buyers warned that items were more worn than described
> 
> looks fine at first look, but we need details to authenticate...paper tags, especially rectangular one with rounded corners turned to french writing...serial number on another paper tag as well as material content tag from inside of the dustbag...sorry for all this, but these clutches are so well faked, that you can discover that when it is late, when you get it into your hands



Vesna, thank you so much for responding. I really appreciate that and agree. I figured that if it were me selling a BNWT bag, I would have taken pictures from many angles and close ups. It's really better to be safe than sorry


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. I won this bag and want to double check its authenticity with you before I pay Please take a look. Thanks.

Item Name: Muse
Seller ID: strongconnector
Item #: 171126500617
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...fLaQFHHZ%2F2cQFBm3yes%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Annise

item : YSL Belle De Jour clutch 

link: http://******/19uZUDf

seller: scandistudio

item number: 141066955576

pls help to authentic this bag ! thank you


----------



## tamara689

vesna said:


> Hi tamara, the link here is for the gold wrist clutch, did you want that one authenticated or another bag? Please post the link you wanted


Hi! Thank you for replying! 
Here's the link again, its a red patent Belle Du Jour clutch  Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. I won this bag and want to double check its authenticity with you before I pay Please take a look. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Muse
> Seller ID: strongconnector
> Item #: 171126500617
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...fLaQFHHZ%2F2cQFBm3yes%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi , I do not feel very comfortable doing this because of the seller. We would like to authenticate before bidding or after paying, so that the seller is not affected. many of us sell as well  

Looks good but there is not enough photos to authenticate..we need the back of the leather tag, underside of a zipper head and closeup of zipper pulls, lock and a key/keys


----------



## vesna

Annise said:


> item : YSL Belle De Jour clutch
> 
> link: http://******/19uZUDf
> 
> seller: scandistudio
> 
> item number: 141066955576
> 
> pls help to authentic this bag ! thank you



I would need to see cards, especially rectangular with rounded corners if there is one -- side with the  writing , and inner material content tag from a dust bag


----------



## vesna

tamara689 said:


> Hi! Thank you for replying!
> Here's the link again, its a red patent Belle Du Jour clutch  Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I really can not tell, I need to see some papers and a dust bag -  especially outside and inside material content tag (from dust bag)....it would be good to see serial number printed inside the pocket and paper tag with it

sorry for all this, but these clutches have incredible fakes which you see as a fake only when you get it into your hands, in the photos they look real


----------



## jenkeepers

Item:YSL Chyc cabas Lizard effect handbag
Listing Number:261293725618
Seller:emtymyclst
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261293725618
Comments: Is this authentic ?


----------



## juliusOC

Hi Ladies,

Please authenticate this Saint Laurent
grey calfskin 'Sac De Jour' top handle bag that I recently bought online.  Attached are the photos.


----------



## juliusOC

Here are more photos since the iPhone App only allows 6 photos per reply. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Title: NWT YSL YVES ST LAURENT MINI CABAS CHYC TOTE TAUPE BEIGE LEATHER
Seller: bigeyeparrot
Item number: 271281688306
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVES-ST-LAURENT-MINI-CABAS-CHYC-TOTE-TAUPE-BEIGE-LEATHER-/271281688306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f29a60ef2

Thank you verrry verrry much!


----------



## pearl2013

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Patent Bag, Large
Listing Number: 221286240802
Seller: annadvo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221286240802?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
Comments:Thank you!!!! It will be my first ever "nice bag" purchase and I want to make sure it's authentic!!!


----------



## pinkappleband

hi my lovely fds
please help me with this one

Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL handbag
Id: 261291232730
Seller: ilovefashion_mecca
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261291232730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## tamara689

Hi! So I attached the pictures for the clutch! I just got it today so hopefully everything is ok with it! The dust bag seems to be pretty thick, has a soft sort of delicate cotton lining on the inside. there is no authenticity card :s and it smells like its been in a cedar closet to be honest. I was reading elsewhere that the 7 and the 2 usually look a little out of place, but mine don't. Please let me know! I have 14 days till I can return this!
Thank you so much!
Tamara

Here's the info for the bag again! 
Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch in Red
Listing Number: 200964532375
Seller: glor2367
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I hope I did that right! If not, please let me know so I can try again!


----------



## vesna

juliusOC said:


> Here are more photos since the iPhone App only allows 6 photos per reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2344685
> View attachment 2344687
> View attachment 2344688
> View attachment 2344689
> View attachment 2344690
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!!



it is authentic in my opinion


----------



## vesna

tamara689 said:


> Hi! So I attached the pictures for the clutch! I just got it today so hopefully everything is ok with it! The dust bag seems to be pretty thick, has a soft sort of delicate cotton lining on the inside. there is no authenticity card :s and it smells like its been in a cedar closet to be honest. I was reading elsewhere that the 7 and the 2 usually look a little out of place, but mine don't. Please let me know! I have 14 days till I can return this!
> Thank you so much!
> Tamara
> 
> Here's the info for the bag again!
> Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch in Red
> Listing Number: 200964532375
> Seller: glor2367
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...%2BRB8T%2BZPnHUk7ihlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I hope I did that right! If not, please let me know so I can try again!



dust bag does not look good to me, please make a photo of it  under some angle to see the shine and YSL logo shine as well, then -  inner material content tag inside the dust bag...the bag should have a neutral smell, if you smell harsh cobler's smell, leather glue smell, that is not right...any other papers? rectangular larger card with rounded corners tuned to the side with writing? 

I received a fake with numbers and serial number tag being fine, but smell, dust bag and papers showed it was a fake


----------



## vesna

pinkappleband said:


> hi my lovely fds
> please help me with this one
> 
> Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL handbag
> Id: 261291232730
> Seller: ilovefashion_mecca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261291232730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



sorry, I can not see details well, I would need to see:

closeup of zipper pulls
zipper head (driver) with the logo
inner leather tag front and back large clear photos, 
under the lock the imprint of logo on the leather
lock and the key/keys


----------



## vesna

pearl2013 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Patent Bag, Large
> Listing Number: 221286240802
> Seller: annadvo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221286240802?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> Comments:Thank you!!!! It will be my first ever "nice bag" purchase and I want to make sure it's authentic!!!



sorry, I can not see details well, I would need to see:

closeup of zipper pulls
zipper head (driver) with the logo
inner leather tag front and back large clear photos, 
lock and the key/keys


----------



## vesna

REREsaurus said:


> Title: NWT YSL YVES ST LAURENT MINI CABAS CHYC TOTE TAUPE BEIGE LEATHER
> Seller: bigeyeparrot
> Item number: 271281688306
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVES-ST-LAURENT-MINI-CABAS-CHYC-TOTE-TAUPE-BEIGE-LEATHER-/271281688306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f29a60ef2
> 
> Thank you verrry verrry much!



from photos, it looks authentic in my oppinion


----------



## tamara689

vesna said:


> dust bag does not look good to me, please make a photo of it  under some angle to see the shine and YSL logo shine as well, then -  inner material content tag inside the dust bag...the bag should have a neutral smell, if you smell harsh cobler's smell, leather glue smell, that is not right...any other papers? rectangular larger card with rounded corners tuned to the side with writing?
> 
> I received a fake with numbers and serial number tag being fine, but smell, dust bag and papers showed it was a fake


Hi! thank you for the quick reply! 
I actually found some tears on the side of the bag where the flap opens. I'm going to upload the pictures of the inside of the dust bag now and the dust bag in a different angle. I'm afraid this is a fake as well. The bag really does smell, but like I said, not of glue or anything...but a harsh cedar closet smell. I think I'm going to return the bag based on the tears on the sides of the bag alone....


----------



## vesna

jenkeepers said:


> Item:YSL Chyc cabas Lizard effect handbag
> Listing Number:261293725618
> Seller:emtymyclst
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261293725618
> Comments: Is this authentic ?



no, it is a fake, like almost all of her other bags...it is good to do a search of seller's name here on tPF and you will see how many bags she sold are authenticated as fakes


----------



## tamara689

Here are the photos!
Thank you so much, I'm a little sad that this bag is a fake


----------



## pearl2013

vesna said:


> sorry, I can not see details well, I would need to see:
> 
> closeup of zipper pulls
> zipper head (driver) with the logo
> inner leather tag front and back large clear photos,
> lock and the key/keys


Hi Vesna, 

Please take a look at these. 

I really appreciate you doing this!! You're awesome!


----------



## pearl2013

pearl2013 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Please take a look at these.
> 
> I really appreciate you doing this!! You're awesome!



pictures are so small!!!


----------



## silverlight

Would you please help me with this bag? Thank you so much!!!
Name: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
Item Number: 251343384561
Seller: mab345
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a853baff1

Again, thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## silverlight

And also this bag? Thank you so so much!!
Name: Yves Saint Laurent ChYc Cabas Large East-West Sheepskin Bag Red New Auth 2.5K+
Item Number: 111174677942
Seller: bagsandbeyond
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e286f5b6

Thanks!!


----------



## Ludalove

Please authenticate the YSL Cabas Chyc Tote.  It looks authentic to me except the serial number looks kind of off so I'm not sure... Any feedback is greatly appreciated!! Thanks! 

http://s26.photobucket.com/user/ludalovee/library/YSL Cabas Chyc Tote


----------



## silverlight

Would you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecab01eb7
Name: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
Seller: nacy5194
Item Number: 200969035447

Thanks


----------



## vesna

tamara689 said:


> Here are the photos!
> Thank you so much, I'm a little sad that this bag is a fake



yes it is fake I am afraid


----------



## vesna

pearl2013 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Please take a look at these.
> 
> I really appreciate you doing this!! You're awesome!



can you please upload larger photos somehow, I can not see details from these, they are too small, sorry


----------



## vesna

pearl2013 said:


> pictures are so small!!!



did you get them like this ?


----------



## vesna

silverlight said:


> Would you please help me with this bag? Thank you so much!!!
> Name: NWT YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
> Item Number: 251343384561
> Seller: mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a853baff1
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!



please ask the seller for two more photos - underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo and the other side of a large rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, so that I could see the text...it is not clear to me if it is OK


----------



## vesna

Ludalove said:


> Please authenticate the YSL Cabas Chyc Tote.  It looks authentic to me except the serial number looks kind of off so I'm not sure... Any feedback is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/user/ludalovee/library/YSL Cabas Chyc Tote



it seems to me that this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

silverlight said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecab01eb7
> Name: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
> Seller: nacy5194
> Item Number: 200969035447
> 
> Thanks



not sure, I would like to see the back of the inner leather tag as well as the bottom side of a zipper driver (head) with the logo...is there a dust bag photo?


----------



## vanfall

hi can you help me with this
Link: http://www.tradera.com/ysl-saint-lauren-vaska-cabas-chyc-medium--auktion_341720_191480655
Name: YSL Saint Lauren väska Cabas Chyc medium
Seller: matildap_
Item Number: 191480655


----------



## vanfall

hi please help me with this!
link : http://www.tradera.com/ysl-saint-lauren-vaska-cabas-chyc-medium--auktion_341720_191480655
name: http://www.tradera.com/ysl-saint-lauren-vaska-cabas-chyc-medium--auktion_341720_191480655
seller name: matildap_
item nr: 191480655

TIA


----------



## shopbop1122

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Textured Leather Y Clutch Bag Rouge/ Red

Listing Number: 171137755390
Seller: callecallelujah12
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Textured-Leather-Y-Clutch-Bag-Rouge-Red-/171137755390
Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thanks so much!!! I am currently sending my best offer so as soon as you can do this would be great!!!


----------



## silverlight

And also this bag? Thank you so so much!!
Name: Yves Saint Laurent ChYc Cabas Large East-West Sheepskin Bag Red New Auth 2.5K+
Item Number: 111174677942
Seller: bagsandbeyond
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item19e286f5b6

Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

silverlight said:


> And also this bag? Thank you so so much!!
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent ChYc Cabas Large East-West Sheepskin Bag Red New Auth 2.5K+
> Item Number: 111174677942
> Seller: bagsandbeyond
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item19e286f5b6
> 
> Thanks!!



this link has removed listing


----------



## vesna

vanfall said:


> hi can you help me with this
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/ysl-saint-lauren-vaska-cabas-chyc-medium--auktion_341720_191480655
> Name: YSL Saint Lauren väska Cabas Chyc medium
> Seller: matildap_
> Item Number: 191480655



not enough photos to authenticate, sorry


----------



## vesna

shopbop1122 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Textured Leather Y Clutch Bag Rouge/ Red
> 
> Listing Number: 171137755390
> Seller: callecallelujah12
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Textured-Leather-Y-Clutch-Bag-Rouge-Red-/171137755390
> Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thanks so much!!! I am currently sending my best offer so as soon as you can do this would be great!!!



please provide  a photo of a dust bag under some angle to see the shine and YSL logo shine as well, then - inner material content tag inside the dust bag...and a  rectangular larger card with rounded corners tuned to the side with writing


----------



## Ludalove

Please authenticate the YSL Cabas Chyc Tote. Id like a second opinion on it... All feedback is greatly appreciated!! Thanks so much! 

http://s26.photobucket.com/user/luda... Chyc Tote


----------



## Ludalove

vesna said:


> it seems to me that this is not an authentic bag


Thanks for your feedback! It is because of the way the serial number is written or for other reasons too?


----------



## vesna

Ludalove said:


> Thanks for your feedback! It is because of the way the serial number is written or for other reasons too?



zipper pulls also look odd

do you have a photo of a zipper head underside with the  clear logo?


----------



## Tarhls

Item: Muse
Item # 231061717943
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cc5a03b7
Seller: the-fashion-district

TIA x


----------



## lindaz

Hi guys,

I would appreciate if you would be able to authenticate this bag I want to purchase

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Bag in Medium
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Gumtree
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/vaucluse/bags/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-chyc-cabas-bag/1027574838
Comments: 

Cheers


----------



## silverlight

Would you please authenticate this bag again since the seller just added some photos as you asked? Thank you so much!!!
Name: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
Item Number: 200969035447
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RED-CABAS-CHYC-Large-/200969035447


----------



## Ludalove

vesna said:


> zipper pulls also look odd
> 
> do you have a photo of a zipper head underside with the  clear logo?



Please see some pics of zipper pulls attached  
Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

can anyone authenticate this please:

Item: Oversized YSL Muse
Listing Number: 171138604366
Seller: *luxe-love*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27d8a7dd4e

thanks!!


----------



## vesna

Ludalove said:


> Please see some pics of zipper pulls attached
> Let me know if you need anything else!



Hi, would you have 

zipper head (driver of the zipper) underside with the  clear logo


----------



## vesna

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone authenticate this please:
> 
> Item: Oversized YSL Muse
> Listing Number: 171138604366
> Seller: *luxe-love*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27d8a7dd4e
> 
> thanks!!



I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Tarhls said:


> Item: Muse
> Item # 231061717943
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cc5a03b7
> Seller: the-fashion-district
> 
> TIA x



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lindaz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would appreciate if you would be able to authenticate this bag I want to purchase
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Bag in Medium
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Gumtree
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/vaucluse/bags/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-chyc-cabas-bag/1027574838
> Comments:
> 
> Cheers


I am not sure, I would like to see paperwork and underside of a zipper head (driver), and a dust bag


----------



## vesna

silverlight said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag again since the seller just added some photos as you asked? Thank you so much!!!
> Name: Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT RED CABAS CHYC Large
> Item Number: 200969035447
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RED-CABAS-CHYC-Large-/200969035447




I think it looks good


----------



## faycai

Hi, can any one help me to authenticate this YSL small bag?
Item: YSL  "Y" textured leather   Orange shoulder/ crossbody clutch  bag Listing Number:
Seller:  ggraywinniehttp://myworld.ebay.com/ggraywinnie?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111179149252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Comments: Thank you so much ! really appreciate !!


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> Hi , I do not feel very comfortable doing this because of the seller. We would like to authenticate before bidding or after paying, so that the seller is not affected. many of us sell as well
> 
> Looks good but there is not enough photos to authenticate..we need the back of the leather tag, underside of a zipper head and closeup of zipper pulls, lock and a key/keys



Thanks for your previous authentication vesna I've received the bag and here are additional photos from the actual bag. It looks off to me... I can't even find Yves Saint Laurent marking on the front side of the bag... Please take a look and let me know. Thanks.

Below is information about the auction again.

Item Name: Muse
Seller ID: strongconnector
Item #: 171126500617
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...vip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ikudry

Would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e286f5b6
Name: Yves Saint Laurent ChYc Cabas Large East-West Sheepskin Bag Red New Auth 2.5K+
Seller: bagsandbeyond
Item Number: 111174677942


----------



## vesna

faycai said:


> Hi, can any one help me to authenticate this YSL small bag?
> Item:YSL "Y" textured leather Orange shoulder/ crossbody clutch bag Listing Number:
> Seller: ggraywinnie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111179149252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much ! really appreciate !!


 
this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Thanks for your previous authentication vesna I've received the bag and here are additional photos from the actual bag. It looks off to me... I can't even find Yves Saint Laurent marking on the front side of the bag... Please take a look and let me know. Thanks.
> 
> Below is information about the auction again.
> 
> Item Name: Muse
> Seller ID: strongconnector
> Item #: 171126500617
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...vip=true&rt=nc


 

details look OK but very worn out ..please make a photo of a front of the bag under the lock and capture the lock as well to see if there is any hint of Yves saint Laurent, it can be very shallow imprint if the bag is very old and very worn


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> details look OK but very worn out ..please make a photo of a front of the bag under the lock and capture the lock as well to see if there is any hint of Yves saint Laurent, it can be very shallow imprint if the bag is very old and very worn



Thanks vesna for your reply! Here are photos of your request. The bag itself doesnt look very worn out to me because the handles and corners are in excellent condition. You think so because of its color? Also my another YSL muse has 'Lampo' zippers (Lampo at the back of the zippers) but had the Muse been coming with YSL zippers in earlier days? I really appreciate your taking time for doing this for me. I really do Thanks again.

*I still cant find Yves Saint Laurent imprint on the front side... which makes me worry

View attachment 2354282


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Thanks vesna for your reply! Here are photos of your request. The bag itself doesnt look very worn out to me because the handles and corners are in excellent condition. You think so because of its color? Also my another YSL muse has 'Lampo' zippers (Lampo at the back of the zippers) but had the Muse been coming with YSL zippers in earlier days? I really appreciate your taking time for doing this for me. I really do Thanks again.
> 
> *I still cant find Yves Saint Laurent imprint on the front side... which makes me worry
> 
> View attachment 2354282
> 
> View attachment 2354284


 

I see, if it is newer bag than the state of hardware and the tag is not OK at all, especially the fact that there is no imprint on the front...something is wrong

lampo is their old zipper , then they started YSl logo


----------



## shopbop1122

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Red Rouge Leather Gold Y CLUTCH AUTHENTIC
Listing Number:251350870617
Seller: angelswithsilverwings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251350870617?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


thanks!


----------



## shopbop1122

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item:YSL Saint Laurent Classic Y Clutch in Black Leather Authentic
Listing Number: 171140930975
Seller: callecallelujah12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171140930975?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


thanks!


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> I see, if it is newer bag than the state of hardware and the tag is not OK at all, especially the fact that there is no imprint on the front...something is wrong
> 
> lampo is their old zipper , then they started YSl logo


 
Thanks for your reply again. So you assume that it's a fake? There is no possibility at all that Muse could come out without their imprint on the front even in the older generations? I sent a request to Caroldiva to get a second opinion but she hasn't answered yet and the seller insistes that his aunt bought it at Neiman Marcus but doesn't know when. I don't know if I have to open a case now


----------



## faycai

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag


thank you so much !really saved my pocket


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Thanks vesna for your reply! Here are photos of your request. The bag itself doesnt look very worn out to me because the handles and corners are in excellent condition. You think so because of its color? Also my another YSL muse has 'Lampo' zippers (Lampo at the back of the zippers) but had the Muse been coming with YSL zippers in earlier days? I really appreciate your taking time for doing this for me. I really do Thanks again.
> 
> *I still cant find Yves Saint Laurent imprint on the front side... which makes me worry
> 
> View attachment 2354282
> 
> View attachment 2354284


 
only special leathers such as aligator, patent, suede do not have imprint, all leathers like calf, buffalo do have it...however this looks like grainy leather like this one:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/what-color-is-my-muse-476702.html#post11461217

and that one does not have the imprint either

or look here

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-5.html#post10220588

grainy ones do not have a print

perhaps it is authentic, details look good indeed, just worn out, but do not look fake


----------



## vesna

shopbop1122 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Red Rouge Leather Gold Y CLUTCH AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number:251350870617
> Seller: angelswithsilverwings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251350870617?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> 
> thanks!


 
looks fine to me so far, could you just show papers better, to read the serial number and french writing


----------



## vesna

shopbop1122 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item:YSL Saint Laurent Classic Y Clutch in Black Leather Authentic
> Listing Number: 171140930975
> Seller: callecallelujah12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171140930975?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> 
> thanks!


 
not sure about this one


----------



## jhl2435

vesna said:


> only special leathers such as aligator, patent, suede do not have imprint, all leathers like calf, buffalo do have it...however this looks like grainy leather like this one:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/what-color-is-my-muse-476702.html#post11461217
> 
> and that one does not have the imprint either
> 
> or look here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-5.html#post10220588
> 
> grainy ones do not have a print
> 
> perhaps it is authentic, details look good indeed, just worn out, but do not look fake


 
Oh I see. I think mine is same as the one in the first link. Thank you so much for your help and research, vesna. You're such an angel I've learned so much from you. I can't thank you enough. Hope everything goes well for you Thanks again!!!


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Oh I see. I think mine is same as the one in the first link. Thank you so much for your help and research, vesna. You're such an angel I've learned so much from you. I can't thank you enough. Hope everything goes well for you Thanks again!!!


 
I am just trying my best in the absence of real experts who somehow left the site a while ago, so I tried to fill the gap   in the process I learned so much, that I am very glad to be doing it


----------



## Senzafine_

Item: "YSL Yves Saint Laurent brown leather cabas chyc bag, size medium"
Listing Number: 151134936193
Seller: dizo101
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151134936193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: New to YSL and this subforum, hope I'm doing this right. Would very much appreciate if someone could take a look at this


----------



## yanx

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this?

Item: ysl easy
Listing Number:151131665343
Seller:ohmybags_19
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LV-YSL-EASY-Y...ht_1496wt_1144

thank you so much..


----------



## pearl2013

pearl2013 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Black Patent Bag, Large
> Listing Number: 221286240802
> Seller: annadvo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221286240802?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> Comments:Thank you!!!! It will be my first ever "nice bag" purchase and I want to make sure it's authentic!!!


Hi Vesna, I have more pictures. Please let me know that everything looks okay!! Thank you very much.


----------



## jenkeepers

Item:YSL Sac de Jour Brown handbag
Listing Number:151138954192
Seller:soccermom802013
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Sac-de-...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330956bd0
Comments: authentic?


----------



## vesna

pearl2013 said:


> Hi Vesna, I have more pictures. Please let me know that everything looks okay!! Thank you very much.


 
hi pearl, this looks like an authentic bag to me


----------



## vesna

Senzafine_ said:


> Item: "YSL Yves Saint Laurent brown leather cabas chyc bag, size medium"
> Listing Number: 151134936193
> Seller: dizo101
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151134936193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: New to YSL and this subforum, hope I'm doing this right. Would very much appreciate if someone could take a look at this


 
you did great  welcome to YSL world...you have some amazing Mulberry and Miu Miu bags !!!!

this bag looks good but I would like to be more certain, could we see the underside of the zipper head (driver) and the back side of the inner leather tag to see the serial number ?


----------



## vesna

yanx said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: ysl easy
> Listing Number:151131665343
> Seller:ohmybags_19
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LV-YSL-EASY-Y...ht_1496wt_1144
> 
> thank you so much..


 
this link is not active, sorry, could you check what is happening


----------



## vesna

jenkeepers said:


> Item:YSL Sac de Jour Brown handbag
> Listing Number:151138954192
> Seller:soccermom802013
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Sac-de-...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330956bd0
> Comments: authentic?


 

Oh, I do not know really. I am not familiar with the new set of signatures, especially when they are mixed YSL and SLP......nor do I know this bag in particular. Tag looks off to me as well as the dust bag, I have never seen a YSL dustbag with SLP bag, especially with such a bright YSL sign on it...did they make new ones ? I doubt that, so I would not comment further, but I would not dare bid on it


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Hello,
Thanks in advance for your help!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse style canvas bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local consignmet shop
Link: N/A


----------



## vesna

BagsNBaubles said:


> Hello,
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse style canvas bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local consignmet shop
> Link: N/A


 

details look good to me


----------



## Senzafine_

vesna said:


> you did great  welcome to YSL world...you have some amazing Mulberry and Miu Miu bags !!!!
> 
> this bag looks good but I would like to be more certain, could we see the underside of the zipper head (driver) and the back side of the inner leather tag to see the serial number ?



Thanks for your reply, vesna! And the compliment, I love my collection, some YSL would make for a great addition to it 

I asked for further pics and seller said he'd take them, but I never received them before the auction ended so I chickened out. Now I'm trying to decide if I should keep my eye out for preloved or if I should wait for sales and buy new.. there's a good chance I'll be back bugging you soon  You do a great job handling this thread alone!


----------



## pyt007

Hi,

I purchased a small YSL clutch from eBay over a month ago and Im not sure if it is authentic.
Ive compared it to my large YSL clutch and it didnt look right.
Can someone please help or give me another company who i can ask
I attempted to contact Poupette though not only did they take over 3 weeks to get back to me but they couldn't give me a proper answer.
Thanks


----------



## yanx

vesna said:


> this link is not active, sorry, could you check what is happening


im sorry. here's the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...211&hash=item3a85d2b8fa&_uhb=1#ht_2293wt_1146


----------



## vesna

pyt007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a small YSL clutch from eBay over a month ago and Im not sure if it is authentic.
> Ive compared it to my large YSL clutch and it didnt look right.
> Can someone please help or give me another company who i can ask
> I attempted to contact Poupette though not only did they take over 3 weeks to get back to me but they couldn't give me a proper answer.
> Thanks


 
please post photos here, detailes of papers, especially rectangular paper with rounded corners, dust bag, inner material tag in the dustbag, serial number inside the pocket etc etc


also Caroldiva might be a good authentication source


----------



## vesna

yanx said:


> im sorry. here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...211&hash=item3a85d2b8fa&_uhb=1#ht_2293wt_1146


 

no, this is not an authentic bag, they just changed ebay name and under the old name, without 2013, they have listed a fake Balenciaga bag as well and we already had a bag with fishy YSL details, here too


----------



## ak123456

Hello,
Could anyone please help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!!

The stitches on the inside tag looks kinda different from the one on Neiman Marcus website. 

Name: Y Ligne Mini Pochette Crossbody Bag


----------



## vesna

ak123456 said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> The stitches on the inside tag looks kinda different from the one on Neiman Marcus website.
> 
> Name: Y Ligne Mini Pochette Crossbody Bag


 
looks authentic in my opinion, any papers came with it ?


----------



## ginaki

Hello!
Is this real?

Item name: 100%Authentic Yves Saint Laurent/YSL Muse leather Bag/Dark Green/good cond/Large
Item number: 321223128803
Seller: sakcjh

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321223128803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Hello!
> Is this real?
> 
> Item name: 100%Authentic Yves Saint Laurent/YSL Muse leather Bag/Dark Green/good cond/Large
> Item number: 321223128803
> Seller: sakcjh
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321223128803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


 
looks authentic to me  it would be good to see the back of the leather inner tag and underside of zipper driver with the logo (zipper head)


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me  it would be good to see the back of the leather inner tag and underside of zipper driver with the logo (zipper head)



Thanks vesna, I just asked the seller to send them


----------



## lovlibag

Item: Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Medium Black Tote Bag
Listing Number: 221295648316
Seller: babyjane1212
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221295648316
Comments: Please let me know if you need anything else.  This is my first time posting.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

lovlibag said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Medium Black Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 221295648316
> Seller: babyjane1212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221295648316
> Comments: Please let me know if you need anything else.  This is my first time posting.  Thank you!


 
tricky bag to authenticate, we need additional photos:

inner leather tag front and back with the serial number
closeup of zipper pulls
zipper head underside with the logo
dust bag photo
papers showing serial number


----------



## sna89

Item: HAND BAG LADIES YSL LEATHER

Listing Number: 111167829408

Seller: chelsea6969camille

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111167829408

Comments: the seller stated it was authentic, impluse buy as bidding was closing, paid straight away because that is what i usually do, it is clearly not authentic, but was wandering if anyone can help me. i need to get a statement for paypal stating it is not authentic because they sent me the bag anyway


----------



## hley8

Please help me authenticate this one

Item: Immaculate YSL ( SAINT LAURENT ) Belle de Jour Patent Clutch + Extra Photos
Listing Number:121193456576
Seller: 10abr
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121193456576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## bagsaddicts

Hi,

Please authenticate this YSL men tote!

Item: YSL Vavin Tote
Listing number: 321221000573
Seller: r_shimul2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Sai...Bags&hash=item4aca437d7d&_uhb=1#ht_557wt_1156

Thanks lots in advance


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can you authenticate please? Thanks

Name : **Yves Saint Laurent YSL** Sac Palma Black Leather Tote Bag Handbag
  Number:        181239018008                   
Seller : lips0628 (339  ) 97.7% Positive feedback
Link : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a32aff218


----------



## vesna

sna89 said:


> Item: HAND BAG LADIES YSL LEATHER
> 
> Listing Number: 111167829408
> 
> Seller: chelsea6969camille
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111167829408
> 
> Comments: the seller stated it was authentic, impluse buy as bidding was closing, paid straight away because that is what i usually do, it is clearly not authentic, but was wandering if anyone can help me. i need to get a statement for paypal stating it is not authentic because they sent me the bag anyway


 

can not do much until you get the bag. Take photos of all relevant details: inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls, zipper head (driver) underside with the logo, and we will see it  all and I will send you the photos of authentic details you can send to paypal attached to your claim.....it worked for me and a Prada which was clearly fake when I got it


----------



## vesna

hley8 said:


> Please help me authenticate this one
> 
> Item: Immaculate YSL ( SAINT LAURENT ) Belle de Jour Patent Clutch + Extra Photos
> Listing Number:121193456576
> Seller: 10abr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121193456576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

could she send you a photo of inner material content tag inside the dust bag and a nicer photo of a dust bag to see the shine of the material and YSL ? Highly faked bag, this one looks good to me but I would like to be 100% sure before I say definite (bought a fake myself, and realized it once it was in my hands, it is so well faked that photos often do not reveal )


----------



## vesna

bagsaddicts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this YSL men tote!
> 
> Item: YSL Vavin Tote
> Listing number: 321221000573
> Seller: r_shimul2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Sai...Bags&hash=item4aca437d7d&_uhb=1#ht_557wt_1156
> 
> Thanks lots in advance


 
I do not think it is authentic, the tag does not look right...I am not very familiar with this bag, but there is something off


----------



## vesna

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can you authenticate please? Thanks
> 
> Name : **Yves Saint Laurent YSL** Sac Palma Black Leather Tote Bag Handbag
> Number:        181239018008
> Seller : lips0628 (339  ) 97.7% Positive feedback
> Link :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a32aff218


 

strange, looks like it was re-listed after positive comment of the buyer ????   

I would like to see a closeup of inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls, zipper head underside with the logo on it


----------



## hley8

Hi Vesna, thanks for your reply! Here are some additional pictures. This is my first time with YSL. Been eyeing this beauty for about a year now.


----------



## xSuki

Item: Beige YSL large cabas chyc tote
Listing Number: 231071453843
Seller: mailrac9
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231071453843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you


----------



## nic73

Hi, Could you please authenticate this for me. Attached pictures.
Thank you
Nic


----------



## vesna

hley8 said:


> Hi Vesna, thanks for your reply! Here are some additional pictures. This is my first time with YSL. Been eyeing this beauty for about a year now.


 
looks great to me


----------



## vesna

xSuki said:


> Item: Beige YSL large cabas chyc tote
> Listing Number: 231071453843
> Seller: mailrac9
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231071453843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you


 
this does not look authentic to me...to be 100% sure, would you ask for photos of underside of a zipper head *driver of the zipper) to see the logo as well as the back of the paper tag with rounded corners (rectangular on with rounded corners), to see french writing on it


----------



## vesna

nic73 said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this for me. Attached pictures.
> Thank you
> Nic


 
this one looks authentic


----------



## jal3614

I bought this bag on eBay but I want to have it authenticated before I decide to keep it. Can you ladies help me? I'm new to this...

Item: Saint Laurent BROWN Leather Y Closure Satchel Handbag Large BHFO
Item # (on eBay): 331042870724
Serial # (in bag): 311217 527066
Seller: bhfo
Listing Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d130c3239

I've attached additional images of the actual purse.


----------



## E.Amelie

Item: YSL Black Chyc Cabas Bag
Listing Number: 181241032366
Seller: skd_2009
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=181241032366

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

jal3614 said:


> I bought this bag on eBay but I want to have it authenticated before I decide to keep it. Can you ladies help me? I'm new to this...
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent BROWN Leather Y Closure Satchel Handbag Large BHFO
> Item # (on eBay): 331042870724
> Serial # (in bag): 311217 527066
> Seller: bhfo
> Listing Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d130c3239
> 
> I've attached additional images of the actual purse.


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

the post above yours has photos which we need to authenticate the bag, also underside of the zipper head (driver) would be great to have and closer look at zipper pulls, please ask the seller for all of  those, I am suspicious of this bag a bit at first glance


----------



## nic73

vesna said:


> this one looks authentic


Hi Vesna, Thank you for authenticated the previous YSL Downtown bag.

Please can you authentic this Muse bag? Pictures attached.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized
The bag has five protective bottom feet. Interior features a zipper pocket, cell phone pocket, and is fully lined in brown satin.
Measurements:
Length: 18 inches
Width: 6.5 inches
Height: 14 inches

Thank you
Nic


----------



## gypas

nic73 said:


> Hi Vesna, Thank you for authenticated the previous YSL Downtown bag.
> 
> Please can you authentic this Muse bag? Pictures attached.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized
> The bag has five protective bottom feet. Interior features a zipper pocket, cell phone pocket, and is fully lined in brown satin.
> Measurements:
> Length: 18 inches
> Width: 6.5 inches
> Height: 14 inches
> 
> Thank you
> Nic



Hey Nic, Vesna is the specialist but from what I can tell it looks okayish (very similar to my o/s muse that I got from the boutique). But would wait for Vesna as well.....


----------



## up_4_lease

Hello darlings please help before I bid!

Item: ysl cabas chyc mini 

Listing Number: 321231656424

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com.au/moilbile?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321231656424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: any idea ladies? I've noticed the straps look quite thin compared to others I've seen but maybe the difference is in the size of bag? Need you expert advice! Thanks!


----------



## vesna

nic73 said:


> Hi Vesna, Thank you for authenticated the previous YSL Downtown bag.
> 
> Please can you authentic this Muse bag? Pictures attached.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Oversized
> The bag has five protective bottom feet. Interior features a zipper pocket, cell phone pocket, and is fully lined in brown satin.
> Measurements:
> Length: 18 inches
> Width: 6.5 inches
> Height: 14 inches
> 
> Thank you
> Nic


 
authentic indeed



gypas said:


> Hey Nic, Vesna is the specialist but from what I can tell it looks okayish (very similar to my o/s muse that I got from the boutique). But would wait for Vesna as well.....


 
thanks for helping, please do jump in whenever you can, let us share expertize ...I know some styles, some do not....any help is welcome


----------



## nic73

vesna said:


> authentic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping, please do jump in whenever you can, let us share expertize ...I know some styles, some do not....any help is welcome


Hi Vesna, Gypas, 

Thank you so much for the "authentic" feedback on my YSL Muse Oversized bag.
Wishing you a lovely day ahead.

Nic


----------



## lingtsui

Item: Brand New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Arty Ovale Gold Black Glass Ring
Listing Number:  271294846499
Seller: colette167
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Y...4846499?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f2a6ed623
Comments:  Please help authenticate.
This seller has two YSL arty rings that she is selling and I noticed in both of the rings when you look at the backside of the gold band, there is a circular indentation around the same area.  I just find that kind of odd especially since the two rings are not with the same stone. I do not see this on other YSL rings so I do not think it is part of the design. Can someone please help?

Here is the information of the other ring this seller listed. 

Item: Brand New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Arty Ovale Gold Royal Blue Glass Ring in Box
Listing Number: 271303061047
Seller: colette167
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Y...3061047?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f2aec2e37
Comments:  Please help authenticate.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## belovaldi

Item: 99c Auctions!! *Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Purple Muse Two Leather tote bag*
Listing number: 331046650507
Seller: hideldeedum 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/99c-Auct...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d13eb028b&_uhb=1

What do you think ladies? Any help is very much appreciated  TIA!


----------



## jhl2435

Hi vesna!!! Thanks again for your previous authentication on my Muse without the stamping on the front Here is another YSL bag I want to buy. Would you take a look at it too? I really appreciate your precious time for this as always!!!

Item Name: Chyc Cabas bag
Item #: 131025691238
Seller Name: ulcoulco
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131025691238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

up_4_lease said:


> Hello darlings please help before I bid!
> 
> Item: ysl cabas chyc mini
> 
> Listing Number: 321231656424
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com.au/moilbile?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321231656424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: any idea ladies? I've noticed the straps look quite thin compared to others I've seen but maybe the difference is in the size of bag? Need you expert advice! Thanks!


 

I can not say much about the bag itself, I am not too familiar with this newest bunch of hardware/tags details, but the seller sold fakes according to tpF feedback - just do a search under the seller's name on tpF, for posts not threads to find them easily, and you will see many fakes


----------



## vesna

belovaldi said:


> Item: 99c Auctions!! *Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Purple Muse Two Leather tote bag*
> Listing number: 331046650507
> Seller: hideldeedum
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/99c-Auct...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d13eb028b&_uhb=1
> 
> What do you think ladies? Any help is very much appreciated  TIA!


 
ks authentic at first sight, but I would like to see the closeup of zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head (the driver of the zipper) with the logo on it, as well paper with serial number on it


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi vesna!!! Thanks again for your previous authentication on my Muse without the stamping on the front Here is another YSL bag I want to buy. Would you take a look at it too? I really appreciate your precious time for this as always!!!
> 
> Item Name: Chyc Cabas bag
> Item #: 131025691238
> Seller Name: ulcoulco
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131025691238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

this looks like an authentic bag to me


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi! Could any of you ladies please help to authenticate this? I would greatly appreciate it!

Item Name: Ysl Cabas Chyc 
Seller: red3186
Item number: 261312115307 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261312115307?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## 3velyn

Hi,
Pls authentic this Sac De Jour Clutch.
I am new to YSL,is there any clutch comes in Sac De Jour series.Local SA here said Sac De Jour comes in bag style only.Thanks to explain.TIA.


----------



## xavier14

Quote: Hi ladies, Can anyone help me authenticate this YSL cabas


Item: Saint Laurent Petite Cabas Chyc/Y Line Top Handle
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: dremeyeyed
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5265e1490942fb58e308daf7

Comments: I will post all the pictures that seller sent me. 
Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## xavier14

xavier14 said:


> quote: Hi ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this ysl cabas
> 
> 
> item: Saint laurent petite cabas chyc/y line top handle
> listing number: N/a
> seller: Dremeyeyed
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5265e1490942fb58e308daf7
> 
> comments: I will post all the pictures that seller sent me.
> Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## xavier14




----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Hi! Could any of you ladies please help to authenticate this? I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Ysl Cabas Chyc
> Seller: red3186
> Item number: 261312115307
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261312115307?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 

Hi, some details are ok, some are not, I can not tell, but the papers do not belong to this bag

I would like to see the underside of a zipper head (driver) to see the logo, and inner material content tag inside of the dust bag


----------



## vesna

3velyn said:


> Hi,
> Pls authentic this Sac De Jour Clutch.
> I am new to YSL,is there any clutch comes in Sac De Jour series.Local SA here said Sac De Jour comes in bag style only.Thanks to explain.TIA.


 
papers do not belong to the clutch, this is supposed to be "belle de jour" clutch, but I have no idea if it is authentic or not, they are faked so well


----------



## vesna

xavier14 said:


> View attachment 2374800
> View attachment 2374801
> View attachment 2374802
> View attachment 2374804
> View attachment 2374805
> View attachment 2374806


 
it looks good to me, but I am not familiar enough with this style - the newest SLP totes, sorry


----------



## 3velyn

vesna said:


> papers do not belong to the clutch, this is supposed to be "belle de jour" clutch, but I have no idea if it is authentic or not, they are faked so well


Thanks,sac de jour is only on bag?not in clutch ?pls verify for me 
Is anyone help to authentic this clutch as well,I about to buy from online if it is authentic.I am looking for Gold/champagne color one.TIA


----------



## vesna

3velyn said:


> Thanks,sac de jour is only on bag?not in clutch ?pls verify for me
> Is anyone help to authentic this clutch as well,I about to buy from online if it is authentic.I am looking for Gold/champagne color one.TIA


 
sac de jour is a sac which is the bag

this clutch is belle de jour

it is hard to authenticate for anyone here because of lack of details that are recognizable from fake to real...serial number is very well faked, the YSL logo as well, the only way you can see the difference is when you get it into your hands and smell - fake smells  like a cheap leather glue, and if you know the type of leather your are buying you will see in your hand if it is right or not

that is why seller has to make a good case for authenticity, at least offer papers which belong to the bag so that the serial number matches, and a dust bag to see its shine from photos as well as the inner material content tag inside the dust bag

I have the real belle de jour clutch and even though I have the one, I bought fake online and only when I got it, I saw the difference and returned


----------



## kimmmms

Good evening!
I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc. Link is to my dropbox with photos! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/angrjq1p4dnoqoc/5BlnJk3EiD


----------



## allaboutme222

Dear ladies,

Could you please authenticate:

Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN LARGE RED PATENT TOTE BAG
Item #: 251364341843
Seller: nnn1009 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251364341843?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN PATENT LEATHER BAG AUTHENTIC PRE OWNED WINE
Item #: 251361994627
Seller:  u411620
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251361994627?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Thank you.


----------



## vesna

kimmmms said:


> Good evening!
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc. Link is to my dropbox with photos!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/angrjq1p4dnoqoc/5BlnJk3EiD


 
looks good so far, I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (not the pulls) with the logo - bottom side...as well as the other side of one of the paper tags - the rectangular with rounded corners


----------



## vesna

allaboutme222 said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN LARGE RED PATENT TOTE BAG
> Item #: 251364341843
> Seller: nnn1009
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251364341843?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT DOWNTOWN PATENT LEATHER BAG AUTHENTIC PRE OWNED WINE
> Item #: 251361994627
> Seller: u411620
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251361994627?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Thank you.


 

#1 looks good

#2 looks goot at first sight, but I would like to see the back of the inner leather tag as well as the underside of the zipper head (driver) with the logo


----------



## kimmmms

vesna said:


> looks good so far, I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (not the pulls) with the logo - bottom side...as well as the other side of one of the paper tags - the rectangular with rounded corners


Hello Vesna,

I hope these photos are what you are requesting!


----------



## RetinaFactory

hi, could you please authenticate this one

Item: YSL mini muse2 pink
Listing Number: unknown
Seller: Brownie
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2906902
Comments: the seller told me that she bought from the authenticated second-hand shop in Japan. so i still doubt if it's authentic or not. thanks in advance


----------



## kimmmms

vesna said:


> looks good so far, I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (not the pulls) with the logo - bottom side...as well as the other side of one of the paper tags - the rectangular with rounded corners





I just realized what you meant by zipper head. I tried uploading the attachment but it kept failing so heres a link!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2y9j2i1rctmp0o/Photo Oct 25, 12 02 21 PM.jpg

!



https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2y9j2i1rctmp0o/Photo Oct 25, 12 02 21 PM.jpg



TIA!


----------



## peachy_gurl

Hi. 
I found this rose gold ysl clutch at a local thift store and was wondering if it was authentic. I tried to search on here but it wasn't working much on my phone. Is anyone able to help me out with this? I didn't end up taking more pictures as my phone died. It does come with a dust bag.  Maybe I'll need to go back to take more? But can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## peachy_gurl

Oops I tried to attach the other picture. Here is it


----------



## peachy_gurl

Also this might be a better picture of the front   thank you


----------



## pinobee

Can someone help me authenticate this website and this items?

http://www.tupafashion.com/index.php?route=common/home
http://www.tupafashion.com/Mens/Belts?product_id=484

I wonder where they got all the positive comment.
But the price is different with the store.
It is not really cheap as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone!

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
Many thanks for your help.

Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/


----------



## babydaw1217

Hi, please help me authenticate this YSL Medium Cabas Chyc bag. Thank you!! 
http://s110.photobucket.com/user/swthunny/library/YSL


----------



## vesna

kimmmms said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> I hope these photos are what you are requesting!


Looking great


----------



## vesna

kimmmms said:


> I just realized what you meant by zipper head. I tried uploading the attachment but it kept failing so heres a link!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2y9j2i1rctmp0o/Photo Oct 25, 12 02 21 PM.jpg
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2y9j2i1rctmp0o/Photo Oct 25, 12 02 21 PM.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Yup, thanks, looks great


----------



## vesna

peachy_gurl said:


> Hi.
> I found this rose gold ysl clutch at a local thift store and was wondering if it was authentic. I tried to search on here but it wasn't working much on my phone. Is anyone able to help me out with this? I didn't end up taking more pictures as my phone died. It does come with a dust bag.  Maybe I'll need to go back to take more? But can anyone help?
> 
> Thank you



What I would really like to see (because these are a nightmare to authenticate) is dust bag , material tag inside the dust bag and rectangular single paper tag turned to the side with the writing, that is rectangular paper with rounded corners


----------



## vesna

RetinaFactory said:


> hi, could you please authenticate this one
> 
> Item: YSL mini muse2 pink
> Listing Number: unknown
> Seller: Brownie
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2906902
> Comments: the seller told me that she bought from the authenticated second-hand shop in Japan. so i still doubt if it's authentic or not. thanks in advance



Somehow it does not open images unless I log in, sorry I can not view it


----------



## vesna

pinobee said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this website and this items?
> 
> http://www.tupafashion.com/index.php?route=common/home
> http://www.tupafashion.com/Mens/Belts?product_id=484
> 
> I wonder where they got all the positive comment.
> But the price is different with the store.
> It is not really cheap as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance



If you do a search of their name here on tPF you will see that they sell fakes....when you see good feedback anywhere it is best to enter that seller here to tPF search on the top of the page, select "posts" and see what tPF authenticators commented before


----------



## vesna

TiteJul said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/



Please show the inner side of the flap with the screws enlarged (screws of oval openings)


----------



## vesna

babydaw1217 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this YSL Medium Cabas Chyc bag. Thank you!!
> http://s110.photobucket.com/user/swthunny/library/YSL



Please show the paper rectangular tag with rounded corners turned to writing, and zipper pulls, as well as the underside of the driver of zipper with the logo shown clearly


----------



## babydaw1217

vesna said:


> Please show the paper rectangular tag with rounded corners turned to writing, and zipper pulls, as well as the underside of the driver of zipper with the logo shown clearly



Hi thanks so much for your reply. Please check out the link again as I've posted the 3 pics you've requested. They are the first 3 you will see in the album. http://s110.photobucket.com/user/swthunny/library/YSL


----------



## vesna

babydaw1217 said:


> Hi thanks so much for your reply. Please check out the link again as I've posted the 3 pics you've requested. They are the first 3 you will see in the album. http://s110.photobucket.com/user/swthunny/library/YSL



All of this looks authentic to me ....what a color, love it


----------



## TiteJul

vesna said:


> Please show the inner side of the flap with the screws enlarged (screws of oval openings)




Thanks for you answer Vesna!
I'm not sure if I understood your request but I added several more pictures on the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 3velyn

vesna said:


> sac de jour is a sac which is the bag
> 
> this clutch is belle de jour
> 
> it is hard to authenticate for anyone here because of lack of details that are recognizable from fake to real...serial number is very well faked, the YSL logo as well, the only way you can see the difference is when you get it into your hands and smell - fake smells  like a cheap leather glue, and if you know the type of leather your are buying you will see in your hand if it is right or not
> 
> that is why seller has to make a good case for authenticity, at least offer papers which belong to the bag so that the serial number matches, and a dust bag to see its shine from photos as well as the inner material content tag inside the dust bag
> 
> I have the real belle de jour clutch and even though I have the one, I bought fake online and only when I got it, I saw the difference and returned



Thanks a lot for explanation Vesna ,Seller confirmed authentic and she said to go together to the boutique for verify.But I dare not to buy though.


----------



## vesna

TiteJul said:


> Thanks for you answer Vesna!
> I'm not sure if I understood your request but I added several more pictures on the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/64251206@N05/
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 

great, that is what I needed, it looks authentic to me


----------



## sps21

Item: none
 Listing Number:none
 Seller: nonE
 Link: http://s843.photobucket.com/user/sps212/library/ysl?sort=3&page=1
 Comments: I got it from a friend and she said its authentic but I want to make sure first before purchasing. Thank you


----------



## TiteJul

vesna said:


> great, that is what I needed, it looks authentic to me




Oh thanks a lot for your help Vesna!!!


----------



## Pokkadot

Hi guys, Can you please authenticate , much appreciated 

Item:YSL BELLE DU JOUR CLUTCH. 
Listing Number: 221304308706
Seller: kazzaduh
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3386c3c3e2&_uhb=1


----------



## ynz

Item: saint Laurent tote mini size
Please help me authenticate this thanks!


----------



## ynz

More pictures


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

please authenticate this YSL clutch for me:

Item: FOR SALE: PREOWNED 2012 YSL BELLE DE JOUR LARGE CLUTCH
Listing Number: 200980879766
Seller: betbet041207
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200980879766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks again!


----------



## pixiedixie

vesna said:


> Hi, some details are ok, some are not, I can not tell, but the papers do not belong to this bag
> 
> I would like to see the underside of a zipper head (driver) to see the logo, and inner material content tag inside of the dust bag



Hi Vesna! Thanks for the response. I got some photos, not very sure what the inner material content tag is, but here are the photos I got. Please let me know if it proves authenticity. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yinny17

vesna said:


> I can not see the proof that the receipt is from this purse, and dust bag is 100% wrong



I am so angry!! I lodged a chargeback with my bank and the bank says they cannot lodge the chargeback until I have provided them with an authentication letter from a company. 

After searching online for what looks like the only place in Australia who does authentications, I sent the item to Sydney to this place called PreLoved Luxury and after 2 weeks of stuffing me around and not giving me a response, I rang them three times and on the 3rd time they told me the clutch looks real and will not provide me with a letter??? 

Any idiot can tell that the clutch is fake - the leather is hard like hard cardboard, the gold emboss serial number on the inside is fading and the gold Y clasp is dull!!! I don't believe this! Has anyone faced this problem and know where else I can get an authentication from please?? Please help me, I'm desperate!!!!


----------



## vesna

Pokkadot said:


> Hi guys, Can you please authenticate , much appreciated
> 
> Item:YSL BELLE DU JOUR CLUTCH.
> Listing Number: 221304308706
> Seller: kazzaduh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3386c3c3e2&_uhb=1


 

could you post a photo of inner material content tag inside the dust bag and paper rectangular with rounded corners turned to the side with writing ? Highly faked bag, this one looks good to me but I would like to be 100% sure before I say definite (bought a fake myself, and realized it once it was in my hands, it is so well faked that photos often do not reveal )


----------



## vesna

pixiedixie said:


> Hi Vesna! Thanks for the response. I got some photos, not very sure what the inner material content tag is, but here are the photos I got. Please let me know if it proves authenticity. Thanks in advance!


 

inside the dust bag there is a small tag with acetate and cotton content written.....the dust bag does not have a YSL on it, or it does under a different angle?  I do not like the font on the leather tag, and papers do not belong to this bag at all ????


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381244


 
look good to me, but I am not really familiar with this bag too well, sorry...any papers ? Could you find a serial number inside the pocket and paper with the serial number to see the match ?


----------



## jia.wenjing

Item&#65306;YSL Cabas bag
List Number&#65306;N/A
Seller: a friend
Link: N/A

Comment: 
The seller claims that it was bought from Neiman Marcus, It's brand new but much cheaper because she don't want it any more. I like it but I am just not so sure about the authenticity of it. So please help me to check with that! Thank you in advance.


----------



## vesna

yinny17 said:


> I am so angry!! I lodged a chargeback with my bank and the bank says they cannot lodge the chargeback until I have provided them with an authentication letter from a company.
> 
> After searching online for what looks like the only place in Australia who does authentications, I sent the item to Sydney to this place called PreLoved Luxury and after 2 weeks of stuffing me around and not giving me a response, I rang them three times and on the 3rd time they told me the clutch looks real and will not provide me with a letter???
> 
> Any idiot can tell that the clutch is fake - the leather is hard like hard cardboard, the gold emboss serial number on the inside is fading and the gold Y clasp is dull!!! I don't believe this! Has anyone faced this problem and know where else I can get an authentication from please?? Please help me, I'm desperate!!!!


 
if you contact MyPoupette they might be able to authenticate using photos


----------



## vesna

jia.wenjing said:


> Item&#65306;YSL Cabas bag
> List Number&#65306;N/A
> Seller: a friend
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comment:
> The seller claims that it was bought from Neiman Marcus, It's brand new but much cheaper because she don't want it any more. I like it but I am just not so sure about the authenticity of it. So please help me to check with that! Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 2384436
> View attachment 2384437
> View attachment 2384438
> View attachment 2384434
> View attachment 2384435


 
can you show papers, especially the one with serial number on it ? Also, there is an engraving-logo on the bottom of the zipper head (driver), please post a photo of the bottom side of the zipper head and the front of zipper pulls


----------



## yinny17

vesna said:


> I can not see the proof that the receipt is from this purse, and dust bag is 100% wrong



Thank you Vesna!


----------



## Minty20

Hello, 

Do you mind authenticating this bag for me? Thanks!

Item: YSL  oversized muse bag in gray blue leather
Listing number: 200981265645
Seller: kienyhow
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200981265645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ynz

vesna said:


> look good to me, but I am not really familiar with this bag too well, sorry...any papers ? Could you find a serial number inside the pocket and paper with the serial number to see the match ?



thanks!
i couldn't find the serial inside the bag where are they usually located?


----------



## jia.wenjing

vesna said:


> can you show papers, especially the one with serial number on it ? Also, there is an engraving-logo on the bottom of the zipper head (driver), please post a photo of the bottom side of the zipper head and the front of zipper pulls



Thank you for prompt reply&#65281;Hope these are what you requested. Just tell me if you need more. Thank you&#65281;


----------



## vesna

jia.wenjing said:


> Thank you for prompt reply&#65281;Hope these are what you requested. Just tell me if you need more. Thank you&#65281;
> 
> View attachment 2385206
> View attachment 2385207
> View attachment 2385208
> View attachment 2385209
> View attachment 2385210


 

all this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ynz said:


> thanks!
> i couldn't find the serial inside the bag where are they usually located?


 

hi, it is not easily found, please see post   #*8876*  and photos there


----------



## vesna

Minty20 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you mind authenticating this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL oversized muse bag in gray blue leather
> Listing number: 200981265645
> Seller: kienyhow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200981265645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bagluv0503 said:


> Hi, I request for authentication. Thank you.
> Do I need to post pictures too?
> 
> Item :YSL Multi Muse Two Bag
> Seller : ebay seller
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251272056227&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 

we need to see the inner leather tag front and back, underside of a zipper head (driver) with the logo on it, zipper pulls closeup...this seller never has enough or relavant photos


----------



## Minty20

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks so much Vesna!


----------



## Januaryraine

Hello it's my 1st time buying a YSL brand bag
Please help me authenticate this

This was bought by the seller in Japan
YSL Mini Muse Bag Thank You!


----------



## knaing

Hi, 
could you please authenticate this clutch for me
Thank You
item:Yves Saint Laurent Black Clutch
listing number:301005346487
seller: islandlibra
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301005346487?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## vesna

Januaryraine said:


> Hello it's my 1st time buying a YSL brand bag
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> This was bought by the seller in Japan
> YSL Mini Muse Bag Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 2385441
> View attachment 2385442
> View attachment 2385443
> View attachment 2385444
> View attachment 2385445


 

can you please show the underside of a zipper head with the logo and zipper pulls a bit more clear, not blurry...it does look good so far


----------



## vesna

knaing said:


> Hi,
> could you please authenticate this clutch for me
> Thank You
> item:Yves Saint Laurent Black Clutch
> listing number:301005346487
> seller: islandlibra
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301005346487?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 
it looks authentic to me


----------



## Januaryraine

vesna said:


> can you please show the underside of a zipper head with the logo and zipper pulls a bit more clear, not blurry...it does look good so far



Hi here it is  thank I also for the quick reply


----------



## Januaryraine

vesna said:


> can you please show the underside of a zipper head with the logo and zipper pulls a bit more clear, not blurry...it does look good so far


----------



## Januaryraine

Januaryraine said:


> View attachment 2386509
> View attachment 2386510
> View attachment 2386511



Additional inner zipper thanks a lot again!


----------



## knaing

Thank You so much vesna! 

could you please let me know if this bag is with black patent leather or not. I'm getting two to give as a present. 
 many thanks . 

item: Brand-New YSL belle du jour clutch bag black
seller:512346468yang
item number: 261318422741
link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261318422741


----------



## missmary00

hi can you help me authenticate this please? someone bought this from holt renfrew and they're offering to sell it to me. unfortunately there is no link because it is a private sale, but i have some photos below:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/HLAAAOxyEoFSXLiW/$(KGrHqF,!n0FJLrZGF(TBS(LiWD5)w~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/ywsAAOxyIYhSXLim/$T2eC16F,!)EFIpO+yl8yBS(LimH-Dg~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/ihcAAOxygLxSXLjK/$T2eC16F,!wsFJPr59D1TBS(LjJy04g~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/wA0AAOxyTyBSXLjQ/$(KGrHqQOKpMFJWO(gBYrBS(LjPoFVg~~48_20.JPG


----------



## rendy_haryono

*Quote:* I need to know the authenticity of this YSL Vavin Tote Bag
*Item:* YSL Yves Saint Laurent 2012 Release Big Logo Strap leather Men's Tote Handbag
*Listing Number:* 251371654849
*Seller:* brand_fashion2008
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251371654849
*Comments:* 
I'm a bit curios and unsure about the authenticity of this bag. Thus I asked more photos as additional apart from those photos which he already posted. and then, i feel the materials, especially in the YSL's leather logo on the front part is bit different and not as flat as the other photos from the original website.
And then, for the tote version of vavin, i'm not sure also it comes in golden hardware (for the duffle version, yes it is, it comes in gold and silver).
Really need your help since I dont want to buy a fake bag with price GBP 575,99.
Many thanks....

best regards,
Rendy


----------



## Tarhls

Item: YSL Muse
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YVES-ST-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d149d94fe#viTabs_0
Item # 331058353406
Seller: heirloomsales

Does this look ok? TIA xx


----------



## jellieyc

Is this authentic? It looks different...

Item: AUTH. YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK LEATHER CABAS Y BAG HAND BAG PURSE NEW
Item#: 151153333301
Seller: lacomet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233170d435


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please take a look at the following bag for your opinion on authenticity

Authentic $1895 YSL Purple Patent Leather downtown bag Great Condition 

Listing no. 271257461759

Seller: highstrungdesigns

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271257461759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


And this one please.... 


YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Downtown Handbag Size XLarge

Item no.  251368757761

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251368757761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Seller: Chanelon5th

As always thank you so much,

Ceeyahd


----------



## vesna

Januaryraine said:


> Additional inner zipper thanks a lot again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386673


 

I think it looks good


----------



## vesna

knaing said:


> Thank You so much vesna!
> 
> could you please let me know if this bag is with black patent leather or not. I'm getting two to give as a present.
> many thanks .
> 
> item: Brand-New YSL belle du jour clutch bag black
> seller:512346468yang
> item number: 261318422741
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261318422741


 

it is patent, and it does look good


----------



## vesna

missmary00 said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this please? someone bought this from holt renfrew and they're offering to sell it to me. unfortunately there is no link because it is a private sale, but i have some photos below:
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/HLAAAOxyEoFSXLiW/$(KGrHqF,!n0FJLrZGF(TBS(LiWD5)w~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/ywsAAOxyIYhSXLim/$T2eC16F,!)EFIpO+yl8yBS(LimH-Dg~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/ihcAAOxygLxSXLjK/$T2eC16F,!wsFJPr59D1TBS(LjJy04g~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/wA0AAOxyTyBSXLjQ/$(KGrHqQOKpMFJWO(gBYrBS(LjPoFVg~~48_20.JPG


 

looks good but it would be great to see the inner serial number and some papers


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> *Quote:* I need to know the authenticity of this YSL Vavin Tote Bag
> *Item:* YSL Yves Saint Laurent 2012 Release Big Logo Strap leather Men's Tote Handbag
> *Listing Number:* 251371654849
> *Seller:* brand_fashion2008
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251371654849
> *Comments:*
> I'm a bit curios and unsure about the authenticity of this bag. Thus I asked more photos as additional apart from those photos which he already posted. and then, i feel the materials, especially in the YSL's leather logo on the front part is bit different and not as flat as the other photos from the original website.
> And then, for the tote version of vavin, i'm not sure also it comes in golden hardware (for the duffle version, yes it is, it comes in gold and silver).
> Really need your help since I dont want to buy a fake bag with price GBP 575,99.
> Many thanks....
> 
> best regards,
> Rendy


 

I do not have a good feeling about this one, something is off, inner tag...papers are from cabas tote, not related whatsoever to this bag ???


----------



## vesna

Tarhls said:


> Item: YSL Muse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YVES-ST-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d149d94fe#viTabs_0
> Item # 331058353406
> Seller: heirloomsales
> 
> Does this look ok? TIA xx


 

looks good to me , it would be good to see the keyhole and the key, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head bottom side with the logo


----------



## vesna

jellieyc said:


> Is this authentic? It looks different...
> 
> Item: AUTH. YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK LEATHER CABAS Y BAG HAND BAG PURSE NEW
> Item#: 151153333301
> Seller: lacomet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-YV...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233170d435


 

this is a complicated era to authenticate - transition from YSL to SLP, with hardware new with saint Laurent and tags YSL....not sure about this one, I would like to see some papers and the inner leather tag front photo


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Please take a look at the following bag for your opinion on authenticity
> 
> Authentic $1895 YSL Purple Patent Leather downtown bag Great Condition
> 
> Listing no. 271257461759
> 
> Seller: highstrungdesigns
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271257461759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> And this one please....
> 
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather Downtown Handbag Size XLarge
> 
> Item no. 251368757761
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251368757761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Seller: Chanelon5th
> 
> As always thank you so much,
> 
> Ceeyahd


 

both are authentic in my opinion Cee


----------



## rendy_haryono

vesna said:


> I do not have a good feeling about this one, something is off, inner tag...papers are from cabas tote, not related whatsoever to this bag ???


Many thanks for your advice... Feel the same way also..
Thank you..


/Rendy


----------



## artdujour

ysl easy medium in black (looks like the crest pebbled leather)
ebay listing 251373360623
seller: tulipan222
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251373360623
comments: purchased and paid about 437 usd but upon closer inspection i had my doubts.. the stitching seams on the bottom should be inverted i think.. seller was quick to refund before sending but no comments after i requested a refund due to questioning authenticity. she said card and dustbag would be included. i was skeptical and nervous about shipping from spain to nyc as well. the handles and zipper contrast trim looks...blue? did ysl make a bag in this black/blue colorway?

 did i just miss out on an awesome deal or is this truly a fake?


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> both are authentic in my opinion Cee



Vesna.... much appreciated.;

THANK YOU!


----------



## vesna

artdujour said:


> ysl easy medium in black (looks like the crest pebbled leather)
> ebay listing 251373360623
> seller: tulipan222
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251373360623
> comments: purchased and paid about 437 usd but upon closer inspection i had my doubts.. the stitching seams on the bottom should be inverted i think.. seller was quick to refund before sending but no comments after i requested a refund due to questioning authenticity. she said card and dustbag would be included. i was skeptical and nervous about shipping from spain to nyc as well. the handles and zipper contrast trim looks...blue? did ysl make a bag in this black/blue colorway?
> 
> did i just miss out on an awesome deal or is this truly a fake?




photos are really blurry to say anything, we would need clear photos of zipper pulls, underside of a zipper head with the logo, inner leather tab clear closeup front and back....like this I would not know not would go for it...the zipper looks blue - on a black Easy bag that is not happening.....however, it could be from camera colour, perhaps everything is in a bluer hue....who knows, without better pics it is impossible to say....lucky you got refund with no hasstle, all went well in my opinion


----------



## artdujour

gracias  sigh.. ive learned to let it go... will just save up for a new mini y ligne chyc. sighhhhh


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> looks good to me , it would be good to see the keyhole and the key, as well as zipper pulls and zipper head bottom side with the logo



http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-SAI...FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hello, I won this Muse, I will post pictures when I receive it. Can you tell me please if this is the oversized Muse? I searched for the serial number and I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## AshleyC604

Hello everyone,

I am new to the purse forum and would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this item 

Item:Ysl caba chyc leather bag
Listing number: ?
Seller: someone on craigslist
Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4181896414.html

Thanks in advance!
Ashley


----------



## rendy_haryono

Hi All,

Quote: I really need your help to authenticate the following links. Really wants to but this YSL Vavin.

Item: YSL Vavin Duffle Bag 

Listing Number: 

Seller: www.buyma.com
Link: (there are 4 different links)
http://www.buyma.com/item/9790794/
http://www.buyma.com/item/8687530/
http://www.buyma.com/item/8684931/
http://www.buyma.com/item/6982096/

Comments:
This a Japanese website. Need your help to authenticate the item

Thank you so much for your help.


best regards,
Rendy


----------



## windykat

Hi all,

Need a little help with this bag...

Item: YSL Majorelle
Seller: flthunder 
Listing #: 301009110347
Listing Link : http://******/HMkpUH

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-SAINT-LAURENT-BLACK-LEATHER-MUSE-TOTE-ID-153959-213317-/331058353406?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252FhJPVT%252FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hello, I won this Muse, I will post pictures when I receive it. Can you tell me please if this is the oversized Muse? I searched for the serial number and I'm not sure. Thanks!


 

oversize it is...as soon as you get it post photos please of underside of a zipper head, lock hole and key


----------



## vesna

AshleyC604 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the purse forum and would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this item
> 
> Item:Ysl caba chyc leather bag
> Listing number: ?
> Seller: someone on craigslist
> Link: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4181896414.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Ashley


 
the post is apparently deleted ?


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a little help with this bag...
> 
> Item: YSL Majorelle
> Seller: flthunder
> Listing #: 301009110347
> Listing Link : http://******/HMkpUH
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

looks good so far, I would like to see the underside of the zipper head, zipper pulls and front and  back of inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quote: I really need your help to authenticate the following links. Really wants to but this YSL Vavin.
> 
> Item: YSL Vavin Duffle Bag
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller: http://www.buyma.com
> Link: (there are 4 different links)
> http://www.buyma.com/item/9790794/
> http://www.buyma.com/item/8687530/
> http://www.buyma.com/item/8684931/
> http://www.buyma.com/item/6982096/
> 
> Comments:
> This a Japanese website. Need your help to authenticate the item
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> 
> best regards,
> Rendy


 
Hi Rendy, I would need to see the inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head with engraving on it


----------



## Annise

Hi 

please help to authenticate this YSL clutch 
many thanks 

link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1031329118


----------



## Orchidlady

Item: YSL Belle de Jour clutch bag black patent leather large 
Listing Number:281202468849
Seller:maya19973
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281202468849?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## windykat

vesna said:


> looks good so far, I would like to see the underside of the zipper head, zipper pulls and front and  back of inner leather tag




Hi Vesna - the seller posted some more photos.


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> oversize it is...as soon as you get it post photos please of underside of a zipper head, lock hole and key


 
I will, thank you!


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi Vesna - the seller posted some more photos.



looks good so far, but few pics are still missing, and she posts blurry images, it is hard to tell for certain, that is why I am asking for more photos - the back of the leather tag and underside of a zipper head - driver of the zipper


----------



## vesna

Annise said:


> Hi
> 
> please help to authenticate this YSL clutch
> many thanks
> 
> link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1031329118




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Orchidlady said:


> Item: YSL Belle de Jour clutch bag black patent leather large
> Listing Number:281202468849
> Seller:maya19973
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281202468849?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




can not say much, this is highly faked bag with very good fakes and until you get it it is very hard to tell from photos..... I would like to see papers and also inside the dust bag the content of the material little tag


----------



## red555

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Mini Leather Bag
Listing Number: 331063673665
Seller: 2013ptaurel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331063673665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hope you can help me authenticate this  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a little help with this bag...
> 
> Item: YSL Majorelle
> Seller: flthunder
> Listing #: 301009110347
> Listing Link : http://******/HMkpUH
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

whew, this one was tough because of bad photos, but I managed to see the details and they look good to me. I am pretty sure it is all fine, serial number seems like the real one although I see it only partially


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Mini Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 331063673665
> Seller: 2013ptaurel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331063673665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate this  Thank you!


 
looks OK at first look, but we really need to see more - serial number from inside the pocket, zipper pulls and zipper head underside to see the logo


----------



## windykat

vesna said:


> whew, this one was tough because of bad photos, but I managed to see the details and they look good to me. I am pretty sure it is all fine, serial number seems like the real one although I see it only partially




Thank you for taking the challenge and feeding my love for all things YSL!!


----------



## vesna

windykat said:


> Thank you for taking the challenge and feeding my love for all things YSL!!


----------



## Januaryraine

Hi

Would love to appreciate if u can authenticate this YSL Oversized Bag from Japan 

https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?s...288906311132946&type=1&__user=100002533290962

Thank You!


----------



## Joy S2000

Please take a look at this bag. I am hoping it is authentic, I have loved this bag since I first saw it on the Sex and the City movie when Carrie is leaving her apartment. Thanks in advanced. 

Item:  YSL Red an White Canvas Hobo
Listing Number: 151030134498

Link to ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Womens-...498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232a18f6e2

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/polinar10?_trksid=p2047675.l2559         polinar10
Comment: I don't know much about this bag. Please let me know how to proceed. 

Joy S2000


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi tpfers!! How are you guys? Im back and needs help for authsntication.


Item name: YSL CABAS CHYC IN MEDIUM PEARL GRAY
ITEM NO. N/A
SELLER: GLENNY LYN


----------



## dearjupitar

I would love to join the YSL club but first I need little bit of your help! 

Item: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG CABAS CHYC LARGE YVES SAINT LAURENT ALL DOCUMENTS,BLACK
Listing Number: 151159293791
Seller: albetta08
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151159293791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Everything looks fine to me expect the serial number part.. Is it okay to have different fonts between the numbers and "made in italy"?

Lots of thanks in advance!


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Additional pics


----------



## red555

Item:FAB! NWT $2350 SAINT LAURENT Slimane Current Collection! LIGNE Y YSL BAG Havanne
Listing Number: 350922321575
Seller: elorac58
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/350922321575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!


----------



## red555

Item: FAB! NWT $2350 SAINT LAURENT Slimane Current Collection! LIGNE Y YSL BAG Black
Listing Number: 171170951870
Seller: elorac58
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171170951870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Is this bag authentic? Thanks!


----------



## simsima

Hello!
Would you kindly authenticate the below clutch for me? I already bought this clutch but the seller hasn't shipped it yet and I'm afraid I got carried away and bought before authenticating 
Thank you!!
Item: Pochette Yves St Laurent "Y"
Listing Number: 121209564258
Seller: blueberry6975
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121209564258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi there! Im back!!! But i have a dilemma here.  Noy here to showcase my new baby. Yet. I shud know firsr if the bag thar i boughy os authentic. Thanks tpfers!!!!

Here are the complete pictures needed for authentication of the ysl medium cabas chyc

Item name: ysl cabas chyc in medium
Seller: glenny lyn osharova
Item code: n/a
 Site: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...cb.588369371216204&source=49&__user=530135124


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Additional pictures


----------



## Yoyoyao

Hello, would you authenticate this clutch for me please?
Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Clutch Bag Blue.
Listing number: ?
Link: http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Mu_Yao/library/YSL?sort=3&page=1
Comments: I bought this clutch from a BBS. The seller told me she bought this bag at the local store. Please help me to check with that. Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

Januaryraine said:


> Hi
> 
> Would love to appreciate if u can authenticate this YSL Oversized Bag from Japan
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?s...288906311132946&type=1&__user=100002533290962
> 
> Thank You!


 

authentic


----------



## vesna

Joy S2000 said:


> Please take a look at this bag. I am hoping it is authentic, I have loved this bag since I first saw it on the Sex and the City movie when Carrie is leaving her apartment. Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Item:  YSL Red an White Canvas Hobo
> Listing Number: 151030134498
> 
> Link to ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Womens-...498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232a18f6e2
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/polinar10?_trksid=p2047675.l2559         polinar10
> Comment: I don't know much about this bag. Please let me know how to proceed.
> 
> Joy S2000


 

looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Hi tpfers!! How are you guys? Im back and needs help for authsntication.
> 
> 
> Item name: YSL CABAS CHYC IN MEDIUM PEARL GRAY
> ITEM NO. N/A
> SELLER: GLENNY LYN


 

looks  good to me, however dust bag has something wrong in the front, but maybe it is the light.....

could I just see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners clearly to see the text, and underside of the zipper head with engraving on it


----------



## vesna

Yoyoyao said:


> Hello, would you authenticate this clutch for me please?
> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Clutch Bag Blue.
> Listing number: ?
> Link: http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Mu_Yao/library/YSL?sort=3&page=1
> Comments: I bought this clutch from a BBS. The seller told me she bought this bag at the local store. Please help me to check with that. Thank you!!


 

it looks good to me but I am not familiar with this particular model, details look good to me though


----------



## vesna

ebreu said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate.
> TIA
> 
> Item:
> *YSL Saint Laurent Classic Leather Duffle Bag New Handbag Authentic*
> 
> Listing Number:
> 151164163492
> 
> Seller: 10joyce
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151164163492?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 
looks good to me


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

vesna said:


> looks  good to me, however dust bag has something wrong in the front, but maybe it is the light.....
> 
> could I just see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners clearly to see the text, and underside of the zipper head with engraving on it




















Let me know what you think of it. Thanks )


----------



## simsima

simsima said:


> Hello!
> Would you kindly authenticate the below clutch for me? I already bought this clutch but the seller hasn't shipped it yet and I'm afraid I got carried away and bought before authenticating
> Thank you!!
> Item: Pochette Yves St Laurent "Y"
> Listing Number: 121209564258
> Seller: blueberry6975
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121209564258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi again!
Would you please take a look at the listing in my above post?
Thank youuu )


----------



## dearjupitar

Hello Vesna!
It seems like you've missed my post since it was sandwiched between two posts with a lot of pictures! 

I will quote myself again!



dearjupitar said:


> I would love to join the YSL club but first I need little bit of your help!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG CABAS CHYC LARGE YVES SAINT LAURENT ALL DOCUMENTS,BLACK
> Listing Number: 151159293791
> Seller: albetta08
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151159293791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Everything looks fine to me expect the serial number part.. Is it okay to have different fonts between the numbers and "made in italy"?
> 
> Lots of thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Let me know what you think of it. Thanks )


 

this looks great to me


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

vesna said:


> this looks great to me


Thank you sis!!! )


----------



## vesna

simsima said:


> Hi again!
> Would you please take a look at the listing in my above post?
> Thank youuu )


 

looks very good to me however bear in mind that it is very difficult to authenticate YSl clutches due to great fakes...it would be needed to see papers like the one with oval corners turned to the writing side, inside the dust bag little material content tag...and when you get it you will know by the smell, fakes smell strongly of cobblers glue


----------



## vesna

dearjupitar said:


> Hello Vesna!
> It seems like you've missed my post since it was sandwiched between two posts with a lot of pictures!
> 
> I will quote myself again!


 

I am very very sorry   the bag looks good to me, tag as well with serial number...it would be great to see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to writing....it looks fine though


----------



## simsima

vesna said:


> looks very good to me however bear in mind that it is very difficult to authenticate YSl clutches due to great fakes...it would be needed to see papers like the one with oval corners turned to the writing side, inside the dust bag little material content tag...and when you get it you will know by the smell, fakes smell strongly of cobblers glue



Thank youuu! I will take pictures and post them as soon as I get the clutch.
Thanks again for your time and effort


----------



## mz.a.diOr.able

Hello 

Looking at buying my 1st YSL item 
Can you please help me authenticate this item please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks a lot


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hi Vesna,

Thanks so much in advance for your help&#8230;truly appreciate the time you spend!

Hugs, Yvonne

Item:  Saint Laurent Small black
Listing Number: 151167300210
Seller:  suitedinstyle*
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151167300210
Comments:  do you think these auth cards are the wrong ones for this bag?  i've asked the seller about them.


----------



## red555

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Large Bag in Black
Listing Number: 251380059960
Seller: perfectbuy-perfectsell
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251380059960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hope you can help me authenticate this bag for me! Thank you


----------



## Glenichka

Hi good day! Can somebody help me authenticate this bag, the seller is my friend but the bag doesn't Belong to her she said she got it from a pawnshop in Hongkong. 

Item: Ysl chyc cabas 
Seller: Demi Ann Geronimo


----------



## sophmk

Item: authentic ysl belle du jour clutch in patent black leather
Listing Number:281207754836
Seller:electrame
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/28120775483...l4451&_trkparms=gh1g=I281207754836.N5.S2.M444


help authenticate this clutch?? thanks everyone!


----------



## twoturntables

Hello! Please help!

Name: Cabas Tote
Seller:CremeDeLaCreme
Number: 33263
https://snobswap.com/listings/view/...nt+Laurent+Brown+Leather+Large+Cabas+ChYc+Bag

Thank you for everything you lovely experts do!


----------



## dearjupitar

vesna said:


> I am very very sorry   the bag looks good to me, tag as well with serial number...it would be great to see the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to writing....it looks fine though



Thanks a million!!


----------



## vesna

mz.a.diOr.able said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking at buying my 1st YSL item
> Can you please help me authenticate this item please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks a lot


 

looks good to me


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your helptruly appreciate the time you spend!
> 
> Hugs, Yvonne
> 
> Item:  Saint Laurent Small black
> Listing Number: 151167300210
> Seller:  suitedinstyle*
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151167300210
> Comments:  do you think these auth cards are the wrong ones for this bag?  i've asked the seller about them.


 

you are right - ysl cards do not come with SLP bag


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Large Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 251380059960
> Seller: perfectbuy-perfectsell
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251380059960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate this bag for me! Thank you


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> Hi good day! Can somebody help me authenticate this bag, the seller is my friend but the bag doesn't Belong to her she said she got it from a pawnshop in Hongkong.
> 
> Item: Ysl chyc cabas
> Seller: Demi Ann Geronimo


 
 looks good for now

could we see the paper tag with the text clearly as well as the one with the serial number

there is a serial number inside of the pocket, can you make a photo of that too ?


----------



## vesna

sophmk said:


> Item: authentic ysl belle du jour clutch in patent black leather
> Listing Number:281207754836
> Seller:electrame
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/28120775483...l4451&_trkparms=gh1g=I281207754836.N5.S2.M444
> 
> 
> help authenticate this clutch?? thanks everyone!


 

this one is extremely hard to determine, great fakes are out there and until you get it and smell the cobblers glue you can not see from the photos

this seller sold fake Celine (do a search on tPF for the name of the seller and you will see feedback )

if there is a dust bag, the inner material content tag would be good to see as well as paper with rounded corners to see the text on it


----------



## vesna

twoturntables said:


> Hello! Please help!
> 
> Name: Cabas Tote
> Seller:CremeDeLaCreme
> Number: 33263
> https://snobswap.com/listings/view/...nt+Laurent+Brown+Leather+Large+Cabas+ChYc+Bag
> 
> Thank you for everything you lovely experts do!


 
looks authentic to me but I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo on it


----------



## CandyCoated

Name: YSL tassel bag
Seller: n/a
Number: n/a

Hi can anyone authenticate it for me? Do these new bags come with this dustbag or the one that says Saint Laurent?

Thank you!


----------



## momofbudnchum

vesna said:


> you are right - ysl cards do not come with SLP bag



Does the bag look authentic to you though?


----------



## momofbudnchum

momofbudnchum said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help&#8230;truly appreciate the time you spend!
> 
> Hugs, Yvonne
> 
> Item:  Saint Laurent Small black
> Listing Number: 151167300210
> Seller:  suitedinstyle*
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151167300210
> Comments:  do you think these auth cards are the wrong ones for this bag?  i've asked the seller about them.


Oops, I should have quoted this in my last posteven though these are not the right cards, the bag looks good to me.  Can you let me know your opinion?  Thanks!


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> Oops, I should have quoted this in my last posteven though these are not the right cards, the bag looks good to me.  Can you let me know your opinion?  Thanks!



I do not know, looks good on the first look, but comparison of serial number from the pocket and cards would be great to have and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) to be more certain


----------



## vesna

CandyCoated said:


> Name: YSL tassel bag
> Seller: n/a
> Number: n/a
> 
> Hi can anyone authenticate it for me? Do these new bags come with this dustbag or the one that says Saint Laurent?
> 
> Thank you!


 

the bag looks good but dust bag is wrong, should be SLP, but is wrong  even for YSL bag - unless they fabricated something completely new for this bag...I would not know


----------



## Sray

Item: Yves Saint Laurent vintage handbag
Listing Number: 301018549248
Seller: pof8 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...48?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46161a8c00

Comments: Looking at getting this for my Girlfriend for Christmas. If someone could authenticate the bag I'd be most grateful. 

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent vintage handbag
> Listing Number: 301018549248
> Seller: pof8
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...48?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46161a8c00
> 
> Comments: Looking at getting this for my Girlfriend for Christmas. If someone could authenticate the bag I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray


 

ysl details look good to me sray


----------



## Sray

Thank you very much Vesna. I will now start bidding on it


----------



## _lili_

Item: Cabas Chyc large bag
Listing number: 271315437926
Seller: allcustomerneeds
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7926&item=271315437926&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
Comment: fake!


----------



## momofbudnchum

vesna said:


> I do not know, looks good on the first look, but comparison of serial number from the pocket and cards would be great to have and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) to be more certain


Hi Vesna,

Here are additional pics of the bag&#8230;which do not bode well.  The texture of the leather is smooth, unlike the bag I saw in person at Barneys (smooth but with slight texture) and smells odd, like vinyl.  If you look at the auth card, there are typos in paragraph 2 - it says "Tbis" and "Yues Saint Laurent" - seller says these cards came with the bag.  The printing on the serial number looks off.  The zipper is very thin, rather than solid and thick.  The bag was so stiff I couldn't even open the pockets enough to look at the underside of the zipper head, much less take a picture.

Can you lend your expert opinion just for confirmation?  Thank you SO much!

Yvonne



http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c






http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c


----------



## momofbudnchum

momofbudnchum said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Here are additional pics of the bagwhich do not bode well.  The texture of the leather is smooth, unlike the bag I saw in person at Barneys (smooth but with slight texture) and smells odd, like vinyl.  If you look at the auth card, there are typos in paragraph 2 - it says "Tbis" and "Yues Saint Laurent" - seller says these cards came with the bag.  The printing on the serial number looks off.  The zipper is very thin, rather than solid and thick.  The bag was so stiff I couldn't even open the pockets enough to look at the underside of the zipper head, much less take a picture.
> 
> Can you lend your expert opinion just for confirmation?  Thank you SO much!
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=81c9b5628c5488de6d9889752d9a603c



Are you able to access these pics?  I had a bit of trouble trying to figure out how to attach them to the post


----------



## momofbudnchum

momofbudnchum said:


> Are you able to access these pics?  I had a bit of trouble trying to figure out how to attach them to the post


If you are unable to access the pictures, I created a public site here&#8230;
I totally apologize for any confusion and for all the posts!

https://yslbag.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## vesna

momofbudnchum said:


> If you are unable to access the pictures, I created a public site here
> I totally apologize for any confusion and for all the posts!
> 
> https://yslbag.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


 

this is the site which works well, thanks, indeed the bag is off, papers are exactly what fake bags have...I would pass it or return it for certain


----------



## vesna

_lili_ said:


> Item: Cabas Chyc large bag
> Listing number: 271315437926
> Seller: allcustomerneeds
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7926&item=271315437926&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
> Comment: fake!


 

this is a fake bag


----------



## Sray

Item: Vintage YSL bag
Listing number: 181247872592 
Seller: nui2407 http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/nui2407?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Y...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a33370e50
Comment: Price looks too good for a genuine bag. Can someone please authenticate it for me, please?

Kind Regards 

Sray


----------



## Sray

Item: YSL Handbag 
Listing number: 161158343687 
Seller: topbrandsforlessuk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...87?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2585c92c07
Comment: Seller does have good reviews and accepts returns. The bag looks nice, but is it an authentic bag? 

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi, Can you please authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc Medium tote from Ebay?

From ebay seller: 
*- rollingtherock*

Here is the information from the listing!This Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Tote is pre-owned and does not come with the dust bag. The Yves Saint Laurent logo on the inside of the bag was lightly marked to prevent store returns. This bag is beautiful and is in good condition, the only flaw is the slight wear on the edging of the leather on the the top of the bag by the handles (shown in the last two pictures). The rest of the bag looks great!!! Please message me with any questions or for more pictures! Winning bidder pays $19.95 S&H WITH INSURANCE Good Luck Bidding! OUTSIDE THE COUNTRY EMAIL FOR SHIPPING PRICES 

The Bags Measurements:

Bag Depth:6.6

Bag Length:15

Strap Drop: 5.5

Bag Height:11.5


----------



## vesna

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc Medium tote from Ebay?
> 
> From ebay seller:
> *- rollingtherock*
> 
> Here is the information from the listing!This Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Tote is pre-owned and does not come with the dust bag. The Yves Saint Laurent logo on the inside of the bag was lightly marked to prevent store returns. This bag is beautiful and is in good condition, the only flaw is the slight wear on the edging of the leather on the the top of the bag by the handles (shown in the last two pictures). The rest of the bag looks great!!! Please message me with any questions or for more pictures! Winning bidder pays $19.95 S&H WITH INSURANCE Good Luck Bidding! OUTSIDE THE COUNTRY EMAIL FOR SHIPPING PRICES
> 
> The Bags Measurements:
> 
> Bag Depth:6.6
> 
> Bag Length:15
> 
> Strap Drop: 5.5
> 
> Bag Height:11.5


 

hi, please post in the format from the first post in this thread, photos in your post are not possible to see well, they are too small and I need to see the auction in all details


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: YSL Handbag
> Listing number: 161158343687
> Seller: topbrandsforlessuk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...87?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2585c92c07
> Comment: Seller does have good reviews and accepts returns. The bag looks nice, but is it an authentic bag?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray


 

I am not familiar with this style, but all the YSL details look authentic to me 

your avatar makes me happy every time I see it


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: Vintage YSL bag
> Listing number: 181247872592
> Seller: nui2407
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Y...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a33370e50
> Comment: Price looks too good for a genuine bag. Can someone please authenticate it for me, please?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray


 

not enough details to authenticate it, sorry


----------



## Sray

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this style, but all the YSL details look authentic to me
> 
> your avatar makes me happy every time I see it




Hi Vesna

Thank you very much for taking the time to have a look at the items I put up on this forum.  
I'm glad my avatar brings you a little more happiness to your day . *passes chocolate chipped cookies to Vesna*

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## bry_dee

Hello everyone, can you help me with this? Thanks 

Item: YSL Vertical Leather-Shopping Tote AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 161157987557
Seller: e-bags*23
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Vertical...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2585c3bce5


----------



## Lovely87

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Palais Black Patent Round Toe Heels
Listing Number: 301007387702
Seller: berrifashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301007387702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments:Arrived today from EBay seller. The stamp underneath the pumps look different from my Tribute Sandals. The logo on the dust bag is quite prominent as well. Can you please authenticate? 

The lower dust bag is the one that came with the pumps.


----------



## icequeen83

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch
Listing Number: 181268404043
Seller: rojam7501
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181268404043&fromMakeTrack=true

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sray

Item: YSL Down-Town Handbag in Blue Grey Leather/ Suade Lining
Listing Number: 121221678872
Seller: woodenwood
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...72?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c39600718
Comment: Would someone be able to authenticate this for me, please?

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## Sray

Item: YSL Black Leather Shoulder bag
Listing Number: 291024248518 
Seller: applebee1000
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...18?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43c2659ec6
Comment: Not sure if this is fake or not. Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me, please?

Kind Regards 

Sray


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi,

Please take a look at this bag and advise me on authenticity.... As always Thank you!



Item: 1000% authentic Ysl large bag
Listing Number: 310801602423
Seller: tomford69
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310801602423&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: seller say they cannot send  or add pics because listing is too close to end???? Is that true?


----------



## vesna

Lovely87 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Palais Black Patent Round Toe Heels
> Listing Number: 301007387702
> Seller: berrifashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301007387702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments:Arrived today from EBay seller. The stamp underneath the pumps look different from my Tribute Sandals. The logo on the dust bag is quite prominent as well. Can you please authenticate?
> 
> The lower dust bag is the one that came with the pumps.
> View attachment 2410648


 


I am not familiar with the shoes , "glass slipper' would be a better place for that, however dust bag does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

icequeen83 said:


> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Patent Clutch
> Listing Number: 181268404043
> Seller: rojam7501
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181268404043&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


 
this is the tougherst one to authenticate because of fakes which are almost perfectly looking until you get them into your hands

I would need to see the paper cards, especially rectangular one with rounded corners, and a dust bag outside and inside small material content tag


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: YSL Down-Town Handbag in Blue Grey Leather/ Suade Lining
> Listing Number: 121221678872
> Seller: woodenwood
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...72?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c39600718
> Comment: Would someone be able to authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray


 

not sure Sray, I would like to see the undersideof the zipper head (driver of the zipper, not zipper pull) as well as the logo on the side of the buckle


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Item: YSL Black Leather Shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 291024248518
> Seller: applebee1000
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...18?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43c2659ec6
> Comment: Not sure if this is fake or not. Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me, please?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Sray


 

this one looks good to me...and thanks for the cookies


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please take a look at this bag and advise me on authenticity.... As always Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: 1000% authentic Ysl large bag
> Listing Number: 310801602423
> Seller: tomford69
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310801602423&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: seller say they cannot send or add pics because listing is too close to end???? Is that true?


 
i think itis true, but not 100% sure...it is authentic, but missing a lock so it looks somehow weird.....not mentioned in the auction, just obvious from photos


----------



## bry_dee

vesna said:


> i think itis true, but not 100% sure...it is authentic, but missing a lock so it looks somehow weird.....not mentioned in the auction, just obvious from photos



Hi vesna, can you help me with the bag on post #8992 from the previous page?


----------



## Sray

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me...and thanks for the cookies



Thank you for all your help, Vesna. It truly is appreciated. *Passes hot chocolate to Vesna*


Item: YSL Handbag 
Listing number: 121154919712 
Seller: *thebeautifulwardrobe*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121154919712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comment: This looks quite good. I would be most grateful if someone could authenticate this for me. 

Kind Regards

sray


----------



## vesna

Sray said:


> Thank you for all your help, Vesna. It truly is appreciated. *Passes hot chocolate to Vesna*
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Handbag
> Listing number: 121154919712
> Seller: *thebeautifulwardrobe*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121154919712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comment: This looks quite good. I would be most grateful if someone could authenticate this for me.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> sray


 
this is a lovely YSL bow, I believe that Tom Ford designed it,, it is authentic


----------



## vesna

bry_dee said:


> Hello everyone, can you help me with this? Thanks
> 
> Item: YSL Vertical Leather-Shopping Tote AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 161157987557
> Seller: e-bags*23
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Vertical...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2585c3bce5


 

sorry I thought I clicked "post" last night, I was so tired  I remember writing about it  I think it is an authentic tote


----------



## Sray

vesna said:


> this is a lovely YSL bow, I believe that Tom Ford designed it,, it is authentic



Thank you for all your help. I have purchased this for my girlfriend for Christmas. I just hope she likes it 

Kind Regards

Sray


----------



## missmary00

hi,

Someone I know is offering to sell me this YSL clutch that i've been wanting for awhile now. It's a private sale (not ebay so I dont have a link) but they sent me a couple of photos. could you help me authenticate it please? I asked for more too but for now, can you tell me if it looks authentic? Thank you!!

below are links to the pictures:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385877387_90683d1866d77e1c441760dfd1095e4e

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385899495_bb827f608ab3785888303c5020d30f60

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385891867_a83e9baa59e4314a0c965f9710ce1e6e


----------



## bry_dee

vesna said:


> sorry I thought I clicked "post" last night, I was so tired  I remember writing about it  I think it is an authentic tote



hi *vesna*! No biggie! Thanks a lot


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> i think itis true, but not 100% sure...it is authentic, but missing a lock so it looks somehow weird.....not mentioned in the auction, just obvious from photos




Thank you for checking it out. Seller did send me additional photos including lock and zipper drivers in last minutes of bidding. We went for it but missed the win. Friend wanted/ needed bag. Wish listing were more informative, sellers lose out too when they are so vague.

Thank you again... you are very appreciated.

 Cee


----------



## Amandarin

Item: YSL Large Tote * Cranberry Leather * Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chic
Listing number: 221325721340
Seller: Lucky9273
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-T...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33880a7efc


----------



## Donna Paulsen

Listing: Already PURCHASED (May return if fake)
Seller: see above
Link: see above

Comment: Please authenticate this for me - I have the bag in hand and can provide further pictures if needed. Thankyou so much, it is an xmas present!

fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1463980_10151723875720146_247023443_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1476008_10151723876075146_1848873319_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1470271_10151723875845146_1556165687_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1472092_10151723875995146_509542209_n.jpg


----------



## listedinstone

Item:NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS BLACK
Listing Number:331073763268
Seller:ladieklubb89
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331073763268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hi, greatly appreciate your help to authenticate the above!


----------



## yslbaginfo

hi would you be able to authenticate this bag,
bought from ebay
i have since rung up the seller after receiving and she said she cannot assure me enough that its real. 
she has even suggested i take it into a shop and ask them and if they said no she will give me a refund, because she is so certain that is was real
she said she bought it from Beatties 20 something years ago
being vintage the bag doesnt have a serial number, but i have read this is normal within ysl bags. here are some photos..


----------



## ginabeebop

Hello! please authenticate:
Item: YSL Ligne Y Purse in black
Listing number: 300977402036
Seller: milan_station_hk
Link: http://******/IAI4I8
thank you!


----------



## vesna

yslbaginfo said:


> hi would you be able to authenticate this bag,
> bought from ebay
> i have since rung up the seller after receiving and she said she cannot assure me enough that its real.
> she has even suggested i take it into a shop and ask them and if they said no she will give me a refund, because she is so certain that is was real
> she said she bought it from Beatties 20 something years ago
> being vintage the bag doesnt have a serial number, but i have read this is normal within ysl bags. here are some photos..


 

strange, tPF-er above in the post   #*9012*  is showing photo of the same paper tag ?????

this bag has all vintage YSl details correct - authentic, so I would say that bag is authentic


----------



## vesna

Donna Paulsen said:


> Listing: Already PURCHASED (May return if fake)
> Seller: see above
> Link: see above
> 
> Comment: Please authenticate this for me - I have the bag in hand and can provide further pictures if needed. Thankyou so much, it is an xmas present!
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1463980_10151723875720146_247023443_n.jpg
> fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1476008_10151723876075146_1848873319_n.jpg
> fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1470271_10151723875845146_1556165687_n.jpg
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1472092_10151723875995146_509542209_n.jpg


 
all your photos show one and the same image, of the paper tag, but strangely it is identical to the one posted in post #*9014*   by another tPF-er


----------



## vesna

missmary00 said:


> hi,
> 
> Someone I know is offering to sell me this YSL clutch that i've been wanting for awhile now. It's a private sale (not ebay so I dont have a link) but they sent me a couple of photos. could you help me authenticate it please? I asked for more too but for now, can you tell me if it looks authentic? Thank you!!
> 
> below are links to the pictures:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385877387_90683d1866d77e1c441760dfd1095e4e
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385899495_bb827f608ab3785888303c5020d30f60
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1385891867_a83e9baa59e4314a0c965f9710ce1e6e


 

it looks OK to me, but fakes of this bag are so good, unbelievable...could we see any papers, dustbag, anything ? serial number ?


----------



## vesna

Amandarin said:


> Item: YSL Large Tote * Cranberry Leather * Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chic
> Listing number: 221325721340
> Seller: Lucky9273
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Large-T...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33880a7efc


 

I am not sure, it does not look authentic to me, tag is all wrong

is thee a dust bag/

I would like to see inner leather tag good photo front and back, as well as underside of the zipper head (driver of the zipper, the one that rides on the zipper teeth)


----------



## vesna

listedinstone said:


> Item:NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS BLACK
> Listing Number:331073763268
> Seller:ladieklubb89
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331073763268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Hi, greatly appreciate your help to authenticate the above!


 

did you win it so that I could ask you for more photos ? there is not enough photos, and the quality is too low to authenticate...let me know and I will tell you which photos I need


----------



## vesna

ginabeebop said:


> Hello! please authenticate:
> Item: YSL Ligne Y Purse in black
> Listing number: 300977402036
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://******/IAI4I8
> thank you!


 

looks authentic to me, it is SLP bag, newer, not YSL


----------



## yslbaginfo

WOO! Real, really happy


----------



## yslbaginfo

vesna said:


> strange, tPF-er above in the post   #*9012*  is showing photo of the same paper tag ?????
> 
> this bag has all vintage YSl details correct - authentic, so I would say that bag is authentic



Hey, my friend has an account so she did a post for me also haha thats why they're the same! Thankyou, so happy it is real!


----------



## rendy_haryono

Quote: Need your help to authenticate 
Item: YSL VAVIN TOTE

Listing Number: 271326546097

Seller: tauhidkhan - http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/tauhidkhan?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...d=100005&prg=1048&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251371654849&

Comments:
What do you think about this bag? Thank you so much for your help..


----------



## Accrobag

Hi everyone. could you please help me to authenticate these:

Item: YSL  bag

Listing Number: 331076665213

Seller: jbb27

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d15b4ff7d#shpCntId


Item : YSL Boston Bag Black Leather (ID: 462)

eBay item number:390713325890

Seller: auction_wise

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390713325890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments:
What do you think about these bags? Thank you very much for your help..


----------



## rendy_haryono

Quote: Need your help to authenticate 
Item: YSL VAVIN TOTE

Listing Number: 291027140500

Seller: starfallclothes - http://myworld.ebay.com/starfallclothes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291027140500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments:
What do you think about this bag? Thank you so much for your help..


----------



## myssbehave

Hi,

I was wondering if all YSL clutches have a serial number? If so, where can I look for one on the bag? I bought a preloved YSL clutch (the crossbody cassandre) but I am not sure where to look for the serial number? Thank you! I am worried it is not authentic.


----------



## Kt119

Hi ladies, 

I have a seller who is currently offering me a YSL Muse bag purchased 3 years ago in a TJ Maxx in Boston (no idea TJ Maxx carried YSL Muses!), and I was a little hesitant because one of the photos showed the inside tag without the "Rive Gauche" under the "Yves Saint Laurent." 

My two other Muses has the "rive gauche" in the label, so I was wondering if this Muse is a fake? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## borisova

Hello everybody! Please, can you help me to authenticate this bag:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing Number: 281217595637
Seller: dyrga

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281217595637&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thank you!!


----------



## icequeen83

I had asked the seller to provide photos of the cards and dustbag when I submitted the item for authentication, but did not get a response. Thanks for taking a look at it, anyways. Happy holidays! 




vesna said:


> this is the tougherst one to authenticate because of fakes which are almost perfectly looking until you get them into your hands
> 
> I would need to see the paper cards, especially rectangular one with rounded corners, and a dust bag outside and inside small material content tag


----------



## lalalalena2211

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Y" clutch in black leather Authentic slightly used

eBay listing number: 111229812648

Seller: ggraywinnie

eBay listing link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...648?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e5d03fa8

Comment: Hi experts! Can you please help me to authenticate this clutch? I'm ready to put in an offer but need to know its real first. Thanks so much for your help! You really are life savers.


----------



## L.A.Woman85

Hi guys, need someones help with authenticating this bag, I am no expert in YSL

Item name : YSL Yves Saint Laurent leather Muse Bag tote - Large

ebay listing number : 221323635035

seller : gypsy2811

ebay listing link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3387eaa95b

Hop all the information works, let me know if it doesn't!!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## borisova

borisova said:


> Hello everybody! Please, can you help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 281217595637
> Seller: dyrga
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281217595637&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!!


and extra photos


----------



## chix88

Hi! I'm a newbie in this forum. Hope I got the details right. Please authenticate this YSL sling bag, seller didn't provide the name of the model, also didn't find any info from the internet. Thank you! 

Item: YSL Sling Bag
Listing Number: 28515842
Seller: Canon E-Bags
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ING+BAG?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-11,11


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Quote: Need your help to authenticate
> Item: YSL VAVIN TOTE
> 
> Listing Number: 271326546097
> 
> Seller: tauhidkhan - http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/tauhidkhan?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...d=100005&prg=1048&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251371654849&
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think about this bag? Thank you so much for your help..


 

something is off with the tag, I can not tell if it is authentic, sorry


----------



## vesna

Accrobag said:


> Hi everyone. could you please help me to authenticate these:
> 
> Item: YSL bag
> 
> Listing Number: 331076665213
> 
> Seller: jbb27
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d15b4ff7d#shpCntId
> 
> 
> Item : YSL Boston Bag Black Leather (ID: 462)
> 
> eBay item number:390713325890
> 
> Seller: auction_wise
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390713325890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think about these bags? Thank you very much for your help..


 

#1 authentic

#2 I do not know, it is a vintage YSl, however seller sold so many fakes, I would stay away


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Quote: Need your help to authenticate
> Item: YSL VAVIN TOTE
> 
> Listing Number: 291027140500
> 
> Seller: starfallclothes - http://myworld.ebay.com/starfallclothes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291027140500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> What do you think about this bag? Thank you so much for your help..


 

I would need to see inner leather tag front and back please


----------



## vesna

myssbehave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if all YSL clutches have a serial number? If so, where can I look for one on the bag? I bought a preloved YSL clutch (the crossbody cassandre) but I am not sure where to look for the serial number? Thank you! I am worried it is not authentic.


 

could you post photos of the bag with inner leather tag, inside the pocket should be a serial number,  and all the papers you got with the bag


----------



## vesna

Kt119 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a seller who is currently offering me a YSL Muse bag purchased 3 years ago in a TJ Maxx in Boston (no idea TJ Maxx carried YSL Muses!), and I was a little hesitant because one of the photos showed the inside tag without the "Rive Gauche" under the "Yves Saint Laurent."
> 
> My two other Muses has the "rive gauche" in the label, so I was wondering if this Muse is a fake? Thanks in advance for your input!


 

at some point newer bags (like my easy) lost Rive Gauche...looks fine so far, but just to be sure, please post underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) and zipper pulls, also the front of the bag under the lock to see the imprint , the lock and a key


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> Hello everybody! Please, can you help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing Number: 281217595637
> Seller: dyrga
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281217595637&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!!


 

This is highly faked bag and I doubt this one.....could you please post the underside of a zipper head, zipper pulls and also a rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the side with  writing


----------



## vesna

lalalalena2211 said:


> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Y" clutch in black leather Authentic slightly used
> 
> eBay listing number: 111229812648
> 
> Seller: ggraywinnie
> 
> eBay listing link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...648?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e5d03fa8
> 
> Comment: Hi experts! Can you please help me to authenticate this clutch? I'm ready to put in an offer but need to know its real first. Thanks so much for your help! You really are life savers.


 

I don't think it is authentic...it is highly faked bag, dust bag is wrong, and there are not many indicators of authenticity until you get the bag in your hands I am afraid...it would be good to see dust bag alone, with material tag inside of it, papers all of them especially the rectangular one with rounded corners turned to the writing

This is a fishy seller, I personally authenticated as fakes few of their bags, and also on other forums (it is always useful to do a search of the seller's name on tPF to see if something was authenticated before)

I personally stay away from "private" auctions, they are most of the time fishy because you can not see what the seller sold before, and this one has already one negative feedback for a fake


----------



## vesna

L.A.Woman85 said:


> Hi guys, need someones help with authenticating this bag, I am no expert in YSL
> 
> Item name : YSL Yves Saint Laurent leather Muse Bag tote - Large
> 
> ebay listing number : 221323635035
> 
> seller : gypsy2811
> 
> ebay listing link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3387eaa95b
> 
> Hop all the information works, let me know if it doesn't!! Thanks in advance!!


 

authentic, I am sorry it is over, i did not have time earlier to jump in here and see postings.....however the price tag on the bag confused me, Muse is a $1000 cheaper than this ?????


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> and extra photos
> View attachment 2418817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418819
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418821


 

all we need is now the underside of a zipper head (driver which goes along the teeth of a zipper) and this rectangular tag turned to writing, any tag showing serial number maybe ? Dust bag?


----------



## vesna

chix88 said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie in this forum. Hope I got the details right. Please authenticate this YSL sling bag, seller didn't provide the name of the model, also didn't find any info from the internet. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Sling Bag
> Listing Number: 28515842
> Seller: Canon E-Bags
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ING+BAG?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-11,11


 

welcome to the forum !!!!

I woudl not know this vintage model, YSL details look right but I am not 100% sure, sorry


----------



## chix88

> Originally Posted by *vesna*
> 
> welcome to the forum !!!!
> 
> I woudl not know this vintage model, YSL details look right but I am not 100% sure, sorry



oh, so its vintage! maybe that explains why i don't see a lot of them on the internet (?)
really appreciate the quick response. thank you!!!


----------



## cosmocosmo

Hi is this majorelle bag authentic?

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...35346197?forum=111&search=&road=view_userinfo


----------



## _YSL_

Hello,
Is this Purely satchel authentic? 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ent/black-leather-purely-satchel-700045.shtml

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kt119

vesna said:


> at some point newer bags (like my easy) lost Rive Gauche...looks fine so far, but just to be sure, please post underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) and zipper pulls, also the front of the bag under the lock to see the imprint , the lock and a key



Thanks for your reply, I decided not to go with the bag anymore, but your answer definitely cleared up my question on why some YSL bags have no "rive gauche" anymore. 

Thanks again, I appreciate your time! 

Kris


----------



## vesna

cosmocosmo said:


> Hi is this majorelle bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...35346197?forum=111&search=&road=view_userinfo


 

looks good so far, but I would need to see the leather tag front, zipper pulls with the logo and underside of a zipper head (driver) with its logo


----------



## vesna

_YSL_ said:


> Hello,
> Is this Purely satchel authentic?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ent/black-leather-purely-satchel-700045.shtml
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
I would like to see inner leather tag front and back, dust bag and paper with serial number


----------



## Jacer

Hi Vesna! Haven't needed your help in a while - but today I found this one at a local consignment shop and just wanted to be sure its the real deal before the return date is expired.



I've been looking for a neo tote for ages and this one seemed like in new condition for only $400.



I think I've taken all the pics you need but if not please let me know.



Only thing "wrong" per-say is that the dust bag looks like its a shoe dust bag and not a bag dust bag - no inside white layer - let me know if you need pics of it.



Thanks again! I never feel safe untill you say its good... As always your a great asset! Thanks for all you do! 



On a side note - I scored a roady and chyc tote on black Friday so my collection is almost complete! ​


----------



## red555

Item:FAB! NWT $2350 SAINT LAURENT Slimane Current Collection! LIGNE Y YSL BAG Havanne
Listing Number:310814476767
Seller:elorac58 
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310814476767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Is this bag authentic? Thanks!


----------



## sm611

Hi, could someone please authenticate these bags for me? Thank you in advance!!


Item:New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Classic Large Sac de Jour (Retail $3k)
Listing Number: 181271376063
Seller: cdoubleg910
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349db0bf


Item: New YSL, Yves Saint LAURENT dress BAG,purse Classic Sac De Jour ITALY $3K
Listing Number: 271336561683
Seller: enigma9885 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2ceb5c13


----------



## lanvin

Item: Ysl roady hobo handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Roady...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item # 231107503981
Seller: sooperdoopersoo

wondered about this, thanks!


----------



## vesna

Jacer said:


> Hi Vesna! Haven't needed your help in a while - but today I found this one at a local consignment shop and just wanted to be sure its the real deal before the return date is expired.​
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a neo tote for ages and this one seemed like in new condition for only $400.​
> 
> 
> I think I've taken all the pics you need but if not please let me know.​
> 
> 
> Only thing "wrong" per-say is that the dust bag looks like its a shoe dust bag and not a bag dust bag - no inside white layer - let me know if you need pics of it.​
> 
> 
> Thanks again! I never feel safe untill you say its good... As always your a great asset! Thanks for all you do! ​
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note - I scored a roady and chyc tote on black Friday so my collection is almost complete! ​


 
looks great to me, dust bag from earlier times was just single, so maybe they put an old dust bag wih this bag, but that is not in issue as long as a dustbag does not have bright white YSL on it LOL


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> Item: Ysl roady hobo handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Roady-Hobo-bag-/231107503981?nma=true&si=Eq7HDflA1Ok1akn4lCF2Tmi5Qvg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Item # 231107503981
> Seller: sooperdoopersoo
> 
> wondered about this, thanks!


 
looks fine so far, but it would be good to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number and any papers


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item:FAB! NWT $2350 SAINT LAURENT Slimane Current Collection! LIGNE Y YSL BAG Havanne
> Listing Number:310814476767
> Seller:elorac58
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310814476767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thanks!


 
at first look seems authentic, but I would like to see papers better with serial number, also serial number from the inner pocket of the bag itself, underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper,) as well as engraving on the side of rectangular metal handles holders


----------



## vesna

sm611 said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate these bags for me? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> Item:New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Classic Large Sac de Jour (Retail $3k)
> Listing Number: 181271376063
> Seller: cdoubleg910
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349db0bf
> 
> 
> Item: New YSL, Yves Saint LAURENT dress BAG,purse Classic Sac De Jour ITALY $3K
> Listing Number: 271336561683
> Seller: enigma9885
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2ceb5c13


 

both look good in my opinion


----------



## vanfall

Hi, could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance! I wonder why she has so many to sell...looking at feedback.


Item:NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR LEATHER BAG IN POWDER
brabd new with tags and recipt

Listing Number: 151180238383
Seller:roisintierneycrowe 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YVES-SA...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23330b5e2f


----------



## Jacer

vesna said:


> looks great to me, dust bag from earlier times was just single, so maybe they put an old dust bag wih this bag, but that is not in issue as long as a dustbag does not have bright white YSL on it LOL



Yippy!!! Thanks Vesna! No bright white YSL thank god its just a plain single dust bag. Matches my boots dust bag to the a T

Again  you put my mind to rest! Thank you for all your help! Always!


----------



## bussbuss

Hi Can you please authenticate


Item:YSL Cabas chyc medium color brown new without tags 100 % authentic


Listing Number: cant find it
Seller : justoffrunway
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151183801360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you


----------



## e2762463

Item: Saint Laurent Lulu
Seller: yeahzihan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...XeFscifz0BVpUhJV%2BLU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I bought this bag and due to some paypal/shipping issues, it just recently arrived in mail. I'm pretty positive it's genuine but I do want to be sure or otherwise I'll return. Also- on the back of the pocket in the bag there is a serial number stamped which says: "311210 001998 made in italy" Should've posted this earlier but it didn't occur to me, please help!


----------



## bussbuss

And this one please 

Item:MINT * New with tags 100% authentic YSL Saint Laurent Muse Bowling Bag brown


Listing Number: cant find it
Seller : tarabera82 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22132613497...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648&autorefresh=true

thank you


----------



## sm611

Hi!! Could you please be so kind to tell me if this is authentic?

Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=181271376063


----------



## vesna

vanfall said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance! I wonder why she has so many to sell...looking at feedback.
> 
> 
> Item:NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR LEATHER BAG IN POWDER
> brabd new with tags and recipt
> 
> Listing Number: 151180238383
> Seller:roisintierneycrowe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YVES-SA...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23330b5e2f


 

looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bussbuss said:


> Hi Can you please authenticate
> 
> 
> Item:YSL Cabas chyc medium color brown new without tags 100 % authentic
> 
> 
> Listing Number: cant find it
> Seller : justoffrunway
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151183801360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you


 

it is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

e2762463 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Lulu
> Seller: yeahzihan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...XeFscifz0BVpUhJV%2BLU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I bought this bag and due to some paypal/shipping issues, it just recently arrived in mail. I'm pretty positive it's genuine but I do want to be sure or otherwise I'll return. Also- on the back of the pocket in the bag there is a serial number stamped which says: "311210 001998 made in italy" Should've posted this earlier but it didn't occur to me, please help!


 

please post photos of the bag with photos of inner leather tag clear and serial number clear, as well as all paperwork that came with it


----------



## vesna

bussbuss said:


> And this one please
> 
> Item:MINT * New with tags 100% authentic YSL Saint Laurent Muse Bowling Bag brown
> 
> 
> Listing Number: cant find it
> Seller : tarabera82
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22132613497...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648&autorefresh=true
> 
> thank you


 

looks like an authentic bag, but I would like to see the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper across the zipper teath)


----------



## vesna

sm611 said:


> Hi!! Could you please be so kind to tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=181271376063


 
looks good in my opinion 

this one was authenticated before in post #*9058* , 

the link posted here is bringing me to some ebay general page, the correct link for this bag is 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Classic-Large-Sac-de-Jour-Retail-3k-/181271376063?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D181271376063%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=%252BIBlQ0El1HWME3AdILTc%252F1ACm50%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_63wt_1215


In the future, please post in the format from post #1 , that way the bag can  be searched by item number and seller, like in the post #*9058* , that is how the others can first do a search if the bag has already been authenticated, it just reduces work by a llot...thanks and welcome to tPF


----------



## sm611

Thanks Vesna!! Will do


----------



## stefffeee

Please help me detremine if YSL shoe is authentic:
Item: YSL Tribtoo Black Pump
Listing Number: 190994428761
Seller: rose-window
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5364wt_865
Comments: Auction ends in 2 days so any help would be appreciated.  I have submitted in Glass Slipper but no response.


----------



## red555

.


----------



## vesna

stefffeee said:


> Please help me detremine if YSL shoe is authentic:
> Item: YSL Tribtoo Black Pump
> Listing Number: 190994428761
> Seller: rose-window
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5364wt_865
> Comments: Auction ends in 2 days so any help would be appreciated.  I have submitted in Glass Slipper but no response.



I am so sorry, rarely we have someone authenticate shoes, i am really sorry


----------



## e2762463

vesna said:


> please post photos of the bag with photos of inner leather tag clear and serial number clear, as well as all paperwork that came with it



The bag didnt come with paper work but attached are photos!


----------



## FroFro

Could you please authenticate this YSL clutch ? Let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## Superfroggy

Item: YSL Large Y Cabas Chyc 
Listing Number: can't find it
Seller: crazybuying_ohyeah
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271343591160?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks


----------



## lanvin

lanvin said:


> Item: Ysl roady hobo handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Roady...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Item # 231107503981
> Seller: sooperdoopersoo
> 
> wondered about this, thanks!





vesna said:


> looks fine so far, but it would be good to see the back of the inner leather tag with serial number and any papers



hi, more pictures. tia


----------



## vesna

lanvin said:


> hi, more pictures. tia





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

e2762463 said:


> The bag didnt come with paper work but attached are photos!





details look good but what is the leather tag separate from the bag ?


----------



## vesna

FroFro said:


> Could you please authenticate this YSL clutch ? Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> View attachment 2427979
> View attachment 2427980
> View attachment 2427981
> View attachment 2427982
> View attachment 2427984
> View attachment 2427985



seems authentic to me,,what is the serial number on the back of the inner leather tag ?


----------



## e2762463

vesna said:


> details look good but what is the leather tag separate from the bag ?



Oh I didn't mention this-it's just the mirror that comes with the bag, I know real Lulus are supposed to come with them as well but I thought you'd want a photo of that as well


----------



## Christyhlcui

Hi ALL, I just bought a Saint Laurent Duffle 3. Would you pls help authenticate my new bag. This is my first Saint Laurent bag, your kind help on this will be much appreciated.


----------



## Christyhlcui

following post #9082, more pictures as below


----------



## Minty20

Item: black Y ligne medium soft leather
Seller: mynetsale
Link: www.mynetsale.com.au (you would need to be a member to view the sale)
Comment: hi, I bought this bag off a website called mynetsale but I've recently saw a post that this website sells some fake designer bags. I am so worried that this bag is fake so if you could authenticate it for me, it would be much appreciated!! Ive included photos of the bag but couldn't locate a date code inside. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovesj

hi,could you please authenticate this bag.
Item:medium SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number:can't find
Link:  http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r108831337

Thanks


----------



## lovesj

More pictures   


lovesj said:


> hi,could you please authenticate this bag.
> Item:medium SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number:can't find
> Link:  http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r108831337
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch Bag in Black Leather
Listing Number: 251399526891
Seller: guanghuisuiyue 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251399526891?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_82wt_1105
Comments: Seller has 0 feedback and no other items listed. Not sure if the low price is also an indication of the clutch being fake.

Item: Saint Laurent Ligne Y Clutch in Red Leather
Listing Number: 181278754109
Seller: 13-kankan 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278754109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1362
Comments: Seller has only 1 feedback for a luxury item sale and some other premium brand items for sale. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

Christyhlcui said:


> following post #9082, more pictures as below


 

looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Minty20 said:


> Item: black Y ligne medium soft leather
> Seller: mynetsale
> Link: http://www.mynetsale.com.au (you would need to be a member to view the sale)
> Comment: hi, I bought this bag off a website called mynetsale but I've recently saw a post that this website sells some fake designer bags. I am so worried that this bag is fake so if you could authenticate it for me, it would be much appreciated!! Ive included photos of the bag but couldn't locate a date code inside.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
have no idea......would need to see the underside of a zipper head, serial number inside of the pocket, and engraving on the side of rectangular metal ring ehich  holds handles


----------



## Christyhlcui

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thanks a lot Vesna. Love u


----------



## Minty20

vesna said:


> have no idea......would need to see the underside of a zipper head, serial number inside of the pocket, and engraving on the side of rectangular metal ring ehich  holds handles



Hello Vesna, here are the additional photos you've asked for. I must say, the series number is hard to find and not the easier to take a photo of. Please let me know if its not clear & I'll try again. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Minty20

Minty20 said:


> Hello Vesna, here are the additional photos you've asked for. I must say, the series number is hard to find and not the easier to take a photo of. Please let me know if its not clear & I'll try again. Thanks for your help!!



hi again, this might be the zip photo that you asked for instead of what I provided earlier.


----------



## vesna

Minty20 said:


> Hello Vesna, here are the additional photos you've asked for. I must say, the series number is hard to find and not the easier to take a photo of. Please let me know if its not clear & I'll try again. Thanks for your help!!


 


Minty20 said:


> hi again, this might be the zip photo that you asked for instead of what I provided earlier.


 
utter nightmare....details look good however they seemed to change the font on the letters under the serial number, so I am not sure if that is the case or it is not authentic...this is very hard and I would not know, if only the owners of this particular bag would chime in


----------



## vesna

Superfroggy said:


> Item: YSL Large Y Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: can't find it
> Seller: crazybuying_ohyeah
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271343591160?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks


 

not sure, I would need more photos to authenticate it...if you bought it, when you get it post them here


----------



## vesna

lovesj said:


> More pictures


 

sorry, I have never seen this style


----------



## vesna

rx7girliegirl said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch Bag in Black Leather
> Listing Number: 251399526891
> Seller: guanghuisuiyue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251399526891?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_82wt_1105
> Comments: Seller has 0 feedback and no other items listed. Not sure if the low price is also an indication of the clutch being fake.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Ligne Y Clutch in Red Leather
> Listing Number: 181278754109
> Seller: 13-kankan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278754109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1362
> Comments: Seller has only 1 feedback for a luxury item sale and some other premium brand items for sale.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

clutches are the worst, no material for identification, I have not seen a leather patch like this with original YSL or SL purse, ever......can not be sure of any of these, sorry....replicas are so good in the photos that is easy to get scammed until you get it into your hands it is almost impossible to say

I have older styles and can see some tricks in paperwork, dustbag etc...these, sorry I can not


----------



## Accrobag

vesna said:


> #1 authentic
> 
> #2 I do not know, it is a vintage YSl, however seller sold so many fakes, I would stay away


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Accrobag

Hi! could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Yves Saint Laurent YSL Large Tote Shopper Bag
Listing Number: 291038220285
Seller: applebee1000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43c33acffd

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Minty20

vesna said:


> utter nightmare....details look good however they seemed to change the font on the letters under the serial number, so I am not sure if that is the case or it is not authentic...this is very hard and I would not know, if only the owners of this particular bag would chime in



Thanks for your help Vesna. Based on what you said, I went into a departmental store and luckily they have one similar bag. I had a look at the serial number and just as you said, the fonts are different. I think the font on the numbers are different too. Based on this, I have decided to return the bag. Even thought we can't be really sure its not authentic, I rather not take my chances. 

Thanks for your patience and quick response. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## CocoNY

Please authenticate


Yves Saint Laurent YSL Mini cabals chyc
Listing Number: 271344322576
Seller: mandyli7
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271344322576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!!!


----------



## shopgirl999

Hi everyone, I'm new here - but like you, am obsessed with great bags.

I'm wondering, does anyone know if satin-lined YSL Cabas Chyc clutches have serial numbers imprinted on the inside?

Thanks.


----------



## niveni

*Hi, Could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance!!!*


*I won this bag, but haven't pay*!

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...t&page=1&_suid=138726039686406782641453040459


----------



## jolie123

Hi guys,
Please help me to auth this bag. Thanks a lot xxx
Item:Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Tote Bag
Listing Number: 291038678729 
Seller:Mojchux22
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291038678729
Comments:Not sure if this is a auth bag since all the cards are in black. 

Thanks xx


----------



## jolie123

HI can you auth this bag for me as well please. ThanksI
tem:Saint Laurent Bag
Listing Number: 141142002012 
Seller:ulcia253
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141142002012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments:


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! x


----------



## kigokigo

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag?  Many many thanks.

Item:  YSL cabas chych medium

Listing Number: 221333097752

Seller: fashionhunter23

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33887b0d18


----------



## vesna

CocoNY said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Mini cabals chyc
> Listing Number: 271344322576
> Seller: mandyli7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271344322576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
details look good to me, it would be good to see zipper pulls and zipper head clearly as well as the back of the leather tag, but it looks fine so far


----------



## vesna

shopgirl999 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here - but like you, am obsessed with great bags.
> 
> I'm wondering, does anyone know if satin-lined YSL Cabas Chyc clutches have serial numbers imprinted on the inside?
> 
> Thanks.


 

Hi, welcome ))    yes they have a print in gold


----------



## vesna

niveni said:


> *Hi, Could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance!!!*
> 
> 
> *I won this bag, but haven't pay*!
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...t&page=1&_suid=138726039686406782641453040459


 
Hi and welcome to the forum.

At forst sight this looks authentic but there is something odd and I would like to see paper with serial number and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper along the teeth of the zipper) bottom side

- it is not really fair to win and then authenticate, we have a kind of a rule here to ****************** and then bid and win to be fair to everyone, you and the seller...many sellers are members of the forum....

- please post the request in the format listed in post #1 of this forum, need to check the seller just in case

anyway it woould be good if you could manage to get those two pics


----------



## vesna

jolie123 said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help me to auth this bag. Thanks a lot xxx
> Item:Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 291038678729
> Seller:Mojchux22
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291038678729
> Comments:Not sure if this is a auth bag since all the cards are in black.
> 
> Thanks xx


 
looks authentic, this is Saint Laurent new generation and their cards are all black as well as dust bag should be with white letters, or perhaps they still give out old YSL dust bags ? the bag looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

jolie123 said:


> HI can you auth this bag for me as well please. ThanksI
> tem:Saint Laurent Bag
> Listing Number: 141142002012
> Seller:ulcia253
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141142002012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments:
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! x


 
I have no indicators tags, labels hardware, nothing is seen except for the tag ??? fuschia ???? stay away


----------



## vesna

kigokigo said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? Many many thanks.
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chych medium
> 
> Listing Number: 221333097752
> 
> Seller: fashionhunter23
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33887b0d18


 

looks good, if you won it, just post here tag with rounded corners when you get it and underside of zipper head (driver of the zipper across the teeth, the bottom side of it)


----------



## niveni

Hi Vesna

Thank you so much for your note!  I will make sure to ask for help before bid in the future!

Can you auth this bag for me as well please. Thanks a lot!!!

Item:YSL Small Cabas
Listing Number: 151187270263
Seller:yabe7238
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Small-C...1Zdtmpt2ksvsB%2FCZ1P4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller send me 3 more pictures and she said &#8220;Theserial # is not on the cert of authenticity that came with the bag. But I'msending these pics to you any way.&#8221;

Addition pictures
http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bluemoon126/media/36_zps94542a92.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2#/user/bluemoon126/media/36_zps94542a92.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2&_suid=138751237682303719492710330637

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## red555

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
Listing Number:111242225286
Seller:dash4000
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111242225286?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Is this bag authentic? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

niveni said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Thank you so much for your note! I will make sure to ask for help before bid in the future!
> 
> Can you auth this bag for me as well please. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Item:YSL Small Cabas
> Listing Number: 151187270263
> Seller:yabe7238
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Small-C...1Zdtmpt2ksvsB%2FCZ1P4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Seller send me 3 more pictures and she said Theserial # is not on the cert of authenticity that came with the bag. But I'msending these pics to you any way.
> 
> Addition pictures
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bluemoon126/media/36_zps94542a92.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2#/user/bluemoon126/media/36_zps94542a92.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2&_suid=138751237682303719492710330637
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 
all the details look good however, stitching on one of the photos is off, I do not understand, it is not a detailed enough photo to see better, but does not look right, however card is OK, and zipper...card inside the card holder, the one that is sticking out of the card holder should have serial number on it, if this photo were posted, that would be great


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse Bag
> Listing Number:111242225286
> Seller:dash4000
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111242225286?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thank you!


 

it is authentic


----------



## niveni

Thanks a lot Vesna.  I will post more pictures after I received the bag!


----------



## CandyCoated

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? I have never ordered from Net-a-Porter so I am not familiar with their packaging.


Item: YSL Blue With Gold Clutch 100% Authentic With Tags

Listing Number: 181285713247

Seller: georget718

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Blue-Wi...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3578755f


----------



## Juliechen

Hi . I am new for here.
Could someone please authenticate this bag? 
 Item: YSL Black Cabas Chyc Leather Hand Bag Tote
 Listing Number: 331086089214
 Seller: play*star
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Many thanks !


----------



## vesna

CandyCoated said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? I have never ordered from Net-a-Porter so I am not familiar with their packaging.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Blue With Gold Clutch 100% Authentic With Tags
> 
> Listing Number: 181285713247
> 
> Seller: georget718
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Blue-Wi...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3578755f



Looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

Juliechen said:


> Hi . I am new for here.
> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> Item: YSL Black Cabas Chyc Leather Hand Bag Tote
> Listing Number: 331086089214
> Seller: play*star
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Many thanks !



Welcome !!!!! 

There is not enough information to conclude, very very bad photos and inner tag front and back photo are missing.....sorry can not say anything


----------



## kahluamilk

Item: YSL Muse 2
 Listing Number: 151197816999
 Seller: mochiceam
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Mu...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23341798a7


Thanks :santawave:


----------



## Laurenmosca

Hello. I'm lookin for help in authenticating the below ysl bag! Thank you and happy new year!

Item number: 171203437687

Seller: empryeee

Name: New YSL Cabas Chyc Handbag in Emerald Green

Link: http://******/1dmtfUB


----------



## vesna

kahluamilk said:


> Item: YSL Muse 2
> Listing Number: 151197816999
> Seller: mochiceam
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Mu...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23341798a7
> 
> 
> Thanks :santawave:



Looks authentic, I would just like to see the underside of the zipper head and a zipper pull to be sure


----------



## vesna

Laurenmosca said:


> Hello. I'm lookin for help in authenticating the below ysl bag! Thank you and happy new year!
> 
> Item number: 171203437687
> 
> Seller: empryeee
> 
> Name: New YSL Cabas Chyc Handbag in Emerald Green
> 
> Link: http://******/1dmtfUB



Most of the photos are stock photos, we need to see serial number inside the pocket of the bag and papers which show serial number, zipper pulls, zipper head underside and Saint Laurent engraving on e side of the square metal buckle


----------



## dacola5489

Happy new year!! Can anyone please authenticate this croc muse  

Item name: FOR SALE: PREOWNED YSL MUSE LARGE CROC PATENT LEATHER
Item num: 20100996944
Seller
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FOR-SALE-PRE..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ecd20b924&_uhb=1

TIA!


----------



## nnneesale

Item: 'Petite Ligne Y' Leather Tote, Small (pink)
Listing Number: 2013 3 311210 BJ50J 696 (I'm not sure what this is, but I guess it is the number on the identification card.)
Selleroris_duo
Link: http://bbs.dealmoon.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=274120&page=1 (this is not from ebay, but it is also an internet buy&sell website)
Comments: I am also new here! Could anyone help authenticate this ysl mini cabas? The color is not so pink, so I'm not sure if this one is an authentic bag or not.

I will be really appreciated! 

Here are some more pictures of the bag just in case!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/50670594@N07/with/11721554533/


----------



## FroFro

vesna said:


> seems authentic to me,,what is the serial number on the back of the inner leather tag ?




I've received the clutch and the serial number is 265701 203419


----------



## abbyrhode

I bought this Majorelle on eBay and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me. I've included a link to the photobucket album below. Thanks!

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/abbyrhode/library/majorelle?sort=3&page=1


----------



## vesna

dacola5489 said:


> Happy new year!! Can anyone please authenticate this croc muse
> 
> Item name: FOR SALE: PREOWNED YSL MUSE LARGE CROC PATENT LEATHER
> Item num: 20100996944
> Seller
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FOR-SALE-PRE..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ecd20b924&_uhb=1
> 
> TIA!


 
authentic in my opinion


----------



## vesna

nnneesale said:


> Item: 'Petite Ligne Y' Leather Tote, Small (pink)
> Listing Number: 2013 3 311210 BJ50J 696 (I'm not sure what this is, but I guess it is the number on the identification card.)
> Selleroris_duo
> Link: http://bbs.dealmoon.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=274120&page=1 (this is not from ebay, but it is also an internet buy&sell website)
> Comments: I am also new here! Could anyone help authenticate this ysl mini cabas? The color is not so pink, so I'm not sure if this one is an authentic bag or not.
> 
> I will be really appreciated!
> 
> Here are some more pictures of the bag just in case!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/50670594@N07/with/11721554533/


 
is there a serial number in the pocket, could we see the photo of it ?


----------



## vesna

FroFro said:


> I've received the clutch and the serial number is 265701 203419
> 
> View attachment 2448912


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

abbyrhode said:


> I bought this Majorelle on eBay and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me. I've included a link to the photobucket album below. Thanks!
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/user/abbyrhode/library/majorelle?sort=3&page=1


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## FroFro

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thanks! Have a great day !


----------



## borisova

hi ladies!

please, can you help me to authenticate this bag?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Miroslava Buffalo Leather Medium Muse Two 2
Listing Number: 171206144797
Seller: ginaki1980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...97?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27dcae731d

Comments: looks good! but i want to hear another opinion 

thnx!


----------



## dacola5489

vesna said:


> authentic in my opinion



Thanks a lot


----------



## abbyrhode

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## nnneesale

vesna said:


> is there a serial number in the pocket, could we see the photo of it ?



Yeah Thank you for applying me btw!! 
Here's the cards that comes with this bag!


----------



## dbl

Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this Saint Laurent YSL Medium Cabas Y Bag. I've received it as a gift and would like to put it on eBay for sale (but feel bad asking the person that gifted it wether it is really authentic, I don't want them to know I'm selling it... I sound terrible, but I really want this Chanel bag I've been dreaming about forever  ).  
I can upload more pics if required: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n67hde8c2o01u3p/CI2j7HW-Ga

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> please, can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Miroslava Buffalo Leather Medium Muse Two 2
> Listing Number: 171206144797
> Seller: ginaki1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...97?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27dcae731d
> 
> Comments: looks good! but i want to hear another opinion
> 
> thnx!


 
lovely bag from lovely tPF-er


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> lovely bag from lovely tPF-er


thank you very much!!!!


----------



## abrunette

Please, help me to authenticate YSL pumps tribtoo. Thanks a lot!

item: YSL Tribute Pumps 39.5
Listing Number: 251417556857
Seller: d.lappas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute-Pumps-39-5-/251417556857?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a89a77779


----------



## alec_mcbeal

Item : YSL sac muse large black leather 
Item # 321287201021
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/321287201021
Seller:congratsenjoy18

Im starting to love YSL and no idea what to look for authenticity , please help thanks so much, the seller has no feedbacks and seemed new to ebay ...


----------



## beautifuldirtyb

Hello! Need help with two Tribtoos:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black tribute "Trib Too" 105 pumps 38
Listing Number: 251415965226
Seller: allthingsgirly
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251415965226
Comments: No box and dustbag so I can't check the codes

Item: YSL Tribute  Burgundy Nubuck Suede Embossed  Platform Heels size 38 $1095 
Listing Number: 231129620590
Seller: discovery18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231129620590
Comments: No box so I don't know the style code/details

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

alec_mcbeal said:


> Item : YSL sac muse large black leather
> Item # 321287201021
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/321287201021
> Seller:congratsenjoy18
> 
> Im starting to love YSL and no idea what to look for authenticity , please help thanks so much, the seller has no feedbacks and seemed new to ebay ...


 
I would not know, there are some strange features inside the bag, unless it is some special edition, it is different than regular muse


----------



## alec_mcbeal

thanks so much Vesna, she also sent me photos of the authenticity card, I won it , i paid already but she has 14 days return policy, so I want to see it and feel it in real life, thank you very much i appreciate your time&#128077;


----------



## eiresh12

Hi there, would someone help me authenticate this muse leather bag please?
Name: Yves Saint Laurent Muse multicolor bag
Listing: N/A
Seller: N/A


----------



## elizabethq

Hi! Can anyone help me in finding out if this Y Ligne is authentic?

Item: Y ligne
Color: Black
Seller: Fruitybeauty
Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...+(Over+Production)?referralKeywords=ysl+cabas


Thank you. Xx


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> lovely bag from lovely tPF-er


i bought it right now  my favourite colours


----------



## vesna

eiresh12 said:


> Hi there, would someone help me authenticate this muse leather bag please?
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Muse multicolor bag
> Listing: N/A
> Seller: N/A


 
sorry, not authentic


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me in finding out if this Y Ligne is authentic?
> 
> Item: Y ligne
> Color: Black
> Seller: Fruitybeauty
> Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...+(Over+Production)?referralKeywords=ysl+cabas
> 
> 
> Thank you. Xx


 

YSL is never releasing overproduction bags, so the entire description is very strange...also one photo does not show anything, it seems like there are 10 photos there, but the link does not have any place to advance photos to next


----------



## vesna

dbl said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could authenticate this Saint Laurent YSL Medium Cabas Y Bag. I've received it as a gift and would like to put it on eBay for sale (but feel bad asking the person that gifted it wether it is really authentic, I don't want them to know I'm selling it... I sound terrible, but I really want this Chanel bag I've been dreaming about forever  ).
> I can upload more pics if required: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n67hde8c2o01u3p/CI2j7HW-Ga
> 
> Thank you.


 

it does look authentic to me but I am not 100% sure because I am not that familiar with this bag and hardware aging (scratching)...I would say it is authentic...is there a serial number inside the pocket which we could see? and serial number enlarged on paper tag to see well

if it gets you your dream Chanel, it is a valuable gift and there is no wrong doing there


----------



## eurasiangirl

Hello! I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch in Dark Grey (Large)
Listing Number: 121245269181
Seller: eurochyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121245269181
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic, the seller seems to have good feedback and a good returns policy. I just don't ebay very often so I want to have others' opinions before I consider buying.


----------



## MH319

Item: Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour leather tote handbag in Black
Listing number: 291053837446
Seller: mit545
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291053837446

Please authenticate this...thank you!


----------



## eiresh12

Thanks Vesna


----------



## amanda_lynn

Hi there! I bought this Cabas Chyc online and would love if someone could authenticate for me. Thank you so much! I apologized if I have posted this incorrectly. 

http://www.threadflip.com/items/511757-ysl-cabas-chyc-large-tote


----------



## mdchan602

Please help me authenticate, thank you so much!

Item:IN BOX 100%AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Nude Powder TRIBUTE SANDALS SZ 35.5
Listing Number: 221347761763
Seller: designermgt
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221347761763&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160
Comments: I know they changed the name, but I'm not familiar with the new logo at the bottom sole of the shoes. Thanks! so much!!


----------



## JM1979

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MINI CABAS CHYC LEATHER HANDBAG TOTE BLACK / GOLD
Listing Number: 131072296666
Seller: Skettii
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=131072296666


----------



## dbl

vesna said:


> it does look authentic to me but I am not 100% sure because I am not that familiar with this bag and hardware aging (scratching)...I would say it is authentic...is there a serial number inside the pocket which we could see? and serial number enlarged on paper tag to see well
> 
> if it gets you your dream Chanel, it is a valuable gift and there is no wrong doing there


Thank you Vesna, appreciate your feedback.
I have attached the photo of the card (I'm guessing this is what you refer to). Also, the photo of the serial number in the pocket is not the best resolution (very tricky to take a good shot), but the number reads: 311208-529258.

Thanks again


----------



## kcdee0527

Name: YSL Sac du jour small
NON- EBAY 
NOT Online seller

please help me authenticate this bag 
thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

eurasiangirl said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch in Dark Grey (Large)
> Listing Number: 121245269181
> Seller: eurochyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121245269181
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic, the seller seems to have good feedback and a good returns policy. I just don't ebay very often so I want to have others' opinions before I consider buying.


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

MH319 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour leather tote handbag in Black
> Listing number: 291053837446
> Seller: mit545
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291053837446
> 
> Please authenticate this...thank you!


 

Hi, this is not possible with only few photos of the outside...we would need a serial number from inside, the leather tag, underside of a zipper head and zipper pulls if possible or any paperwork that comes with the bag


----------



## vesna

amanda_lynn said:


> Hi there! I bought this Cabas Chyc online and would love if someone could authenticate for me. Thank you so much! I apologized if I have posted this incorrectly.
> 
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/511757-ysl-cabas-chyc-large-tote
> 
> View attachment 2457366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457370
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457374


 

this bag looks fine so far, what about zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head , could I see those photos ?


----------



## vesna

JM1979 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MINI CABAS CHYC LEATHER HANDBAG TOTE BLACK / GOLD
> Listing Number: 131072296666
> Seller: Skettii
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=131072296666


 

there are lots of features that look fake to me, I would say that this is not authentic bag


----------



## vesna

dbl said:


> Thank you Vesna, appreciate your feedback.
> I have attached the photo of the card (I'm guessing this is what you refer to). Also, the photo of the serial number in the pocket is not the best resolution (very tricky to take a good shot), but the number reads: 311208-529258.
> 
> Thanks again


 
I would say that this is authentic


----------



## vesna

kcdee0527 said:


> Name: YSL Sac du jour small
> NON- EBAY
> NOT Online seller
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag
> thanks in advance


 
can I see closeup of zipper pulls and zipper head underside please ?


----------



## dbl

vesna said:


> I would say that this is authentic


Thank you Vesna, you're a gem


----------



## kcdee0527

vesna said:


> can I see closeup of zipper pulls and zipper head underside please ?



Hi Vesna
here's what she sent


----------



## vesna

kcdee0527 said:


> Hi Vesna
> here's what she sent





looks good to me


----------



## kcdee0527

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks vesna


----------



## kathy68

Can anyone please authenticate this BDJ clutch? Thank you soooo much!

Item name: YSL Belle De Jour large clutch ...teal

Item num: 331098223296

Seller: aarthurdc 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

could you please authenticate this bag? which year did this come out? tia! 

Item: YSL Rive Gauche Leather Satchel- AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 161192545918
Seller: e-bags*23 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161192545918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks again!


----------



## nnneesale

vesna said:


> is there a serial number in the pocket, could we see the photo of it ?




Hi Vesna

I am so sorry that I misunderstood your post, I did not realize that you are asking for the number inside the bag instead of the number listed on the identification card...sorry...
So here's the picture!
Please take a look 
Thank you so much
btw and the number is : 311210 213317


----------



## xiaoaojianghu

Hi, 


Item:NWT AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather & Canvas Muse II Two Bag Large 
 Listing Number:310837427293
 Seller:designerfashion1126
 Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
 Comments: please authenticate the above item. thank you very much.


----------



## xiaoaojianghu

xiaoaojianghu said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Item:NWT AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather & Canvas Muse II Two Bag Large
> Listing Number:310837427293
> Seller:designerfashion1126
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: please authenticate the above item. thank you very much.


here is the link again. above one doesn't work. thanks
? http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## xiaoaojianghu

xiaoaojianghu said:


> here is the link again. above one doesn't work. thanks
> ? http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


em.....I have no idea why the link is chopped off @@
sorry about that.


----------



## vesna

kathy68 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this BDJ clutch? Thank you soooo much!
> 
> Item name: YSL Belle De Jour large clutch ...teal
> 
> Item num: 331098223296
> 
> Seller: aarthurdc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag? which year did this come out? tia!
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Leather Satchel- AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 161192545918
> Seller: e-bags*23
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161192545918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks again!





authentic


----------



## vesna

nnneesale said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> I am so sorry that I misunderstood your post, I did not realize that you are asking for the number inside the bag instead of the number listed on the identification card...sorry...
> So here's the picture!
> Please take a look
> Thank you so much
> btw and the number is : 311210 213317




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

xiaoaojianghu said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Item:NWT AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather & Canvas Muse II Two Bag Large
> Listing Number:310837427293
> Seller:designerfashion1126
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: please authenticate the above item. thank you very much.





I am not sure, photos are not that clear


could you ask the seller for clear photos of front and back of inner leather tag, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head \(driver) with the logo on it


----------



## kathy68

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## chiniebeenie

Hi authenticators. I would love to hear your thoughts on this listing. 

Item: LIKE NEW Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Brown Authentic + Dustbag
Listing Number: 151211263849
Seller: gayleganda
Link: 
http://******/KkLgHO

Thank you in advance!


----------



## june79

Dear girls, pls help  to authenticate. This is my first Saint Laurent buy after it was renamed. I couldnt find authenitcation number inside of the bag and got suspicious. 

Name: saint laurent betty bag
Seller: gebnegozionline.com

http://vk.com/album17096500_185734997


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi there

Could u please Look at this bag for me 
Recieved it today & seller pics (just 1 &#128561 Blurry & dark
So i made them myself 

YSL roady stingray


----------



## Ilovemiau

Thanks for Looking &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tatiana6909

vesna said:


> authentic



yaaaay! 

thanks!


----------



## xiaoaojianghu

vesna said:


> I am not sure, photos are not that clear
> 
> 
> could you ask the seller for clear photos of front and back of inner leather tag, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head \(driver) with the logo on it


Thank you very much for your reply =D


----------



## corame

Hmmm. Nice


----------



## corame

Sorry. Wrong post


----------



## vesna

Ilovemiau said:


> View attachment 2465664
> View attachment 2465667
> 
> View attachment 2465668
> View attachment 2465669
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Looking &#10084;&#65039;





looks good


----------



## Ilovemiau

vesna said:


> looks good




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Thanks vesna &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mo.space

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute 105 Classic Metallic Wedding Sandals 38 8
Listing Number: 380811150180
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...50180?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58aa1d0364

Please help me authenticate these, I've already paid for them 

Thank you


----------



## pink_llama

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mermaid 
listing number: 121251515013
Seller: bambercat03
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121251515013
Comments:

Hi all I am completely new to this so please forgive my inexperience. I am interested in this YSL bag, which I think is authentic but cannot be sure, so if somebody could verify that would be great.

Also can anybody let me know what sort of price I should be looking to pay for the bag in used condition? I'm in the UK.

Thanks in advance


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this bag for me. I purchased it locally and all photos taken by me. Hope it's real, been wanting a roady for a while now. Thank you.

item: leopard roady
link: http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/leopard%20roady


----------



## vintagelover87

Hi Authenticators!!

Please could you look at the following for me?

YSL Muse blue bag

Item no 321298969124

Seller lolo_cisne

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321298969124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Many thanks in advance


----------



## june79

Dear girls, pls help to authenticate. This is my first Saint Laurent buy after it was renamed. I couldnt find authenitcation number inside of the bag and got suspicious. 

Name: saint laurent betty bag
Seller: gebnegozionline.com

http://vk.com/album17096500_185734997


----------



## dacola5489

Need help with a bag I want to buy  anyone please authenticate  many Thanks!

Item name: LIKE NEW Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Brown Authentic + Dustbag
Item num: 151211263849
Seller:
Item link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LIKE-NEW-Yve...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2334e4c769
Comments: what's the actual color of the bag? 
TIA!


----------



## kathy68

I bought another BDJ clutch, Can anyone please authenticate this BDJ clutch? Thank you soooo much!

Item name: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch Patent Leather Plum

Item num: 111255231169

Seller: eurochyc 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Belle-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vesna

chiniebeenie said:


> Hi authenticators. I would love to hear your thoughts on this listing.
> 
> Item: LIKE NEW Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse LARGE Tote Bag Brown Authentic + Dustbag
> Listing Number: 151211263849
> Seller: gayleganda
> Link:
> http://******/KkLgHO
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 


this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

kathy68 said:


> I bought another BDJ clutch, Can anyone please authenticate this BDJ clutch? Thank you soooo much!
> 
> Item name: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch Patent Leather Plum
> 
> Item num: 111255231169
> 
> Seller: eurochyc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Belle-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 

authentic clutch


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear girls, pls help to authenticate. This is my first Saint Laurent buy after it was renamed. I couldnt find authenitcation number inside of the bag and got suspicious.
> 
> Name: saint laurent betty bag
> Seller: gebnegozionline.com
> 
> http://vk.com/album17096500_185734997


 

there are not enough photos to authenticate, those 4 are not clear


----------



## vesna

pink_llama said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Mermaid
> listing number: 121251515013
> Seller: bambercat03
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121251515013
> Comments:
> 
> Hi all I am completely new to this so please forgive my inexperience. I am interested in this YSL bag, which I think is authentic but cannot be sure, so if somebody could verify that would be great.
> 
> Also can anybody let me know what sort of price I should be looking to pay for the bag in used condition? I'm in the UK.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Welcome !!!!

looks good in my opinion, photos are blurry but main details reveal it is an authentic bag

this is very rare bag, and the price for which it is sold is amazing !!!!  I hope you got it......YSL has some beauties back then
the only issue with this bag and ruffle (similar) is hardware  which can be scratched easily


----------



## fashion16

Hi Vesna.


I ended up buying this bag and I have additional pics that I wanted you to look at just to make sure it wasn't a really, really good fake.
Here are the additional pics.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349db0bf


----------



## vesna

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me. I purchased it locally and all photos taken by me. Hope it's real, been wanting a roady for a while now. Thank you.
> 
> item: leopard roady
> link: http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/leopard roady


 

looks authentic


----------



## vesna

vintagelover87 said:


> Hi Authenticators!!
> 
> Please could you look at the following for me?
> 
> YSL Muse blue bag
> 
> Item no 321298969124
> 
> Seller lolo_cisne
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321298969124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance


 
it is authentic


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Hi Vesna.
> 
> 
> I ended up buying this bag and I have additional pics that I wanted you to look at just to make sure it wasn't a really, really good fake.
> Here are the additional pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349db0bf


 

it does look good to me, however new photos are too small, could you post larger please ?


----------



## kathy68

vesna said:


> authentic clutch


So good to know , thank you vesna!


----------



## pink_llama

vesna said:


> Welcome !!!!
> 
> looks good in my opinion, photos are blurry but main details reveal it is an authentic bag
> 
> this is very rare bag, and the price for which it is sold is amazing !!!!  I hope you got it......YSL has some beauties back then
> the only issue with this bag and ruffle (similar) is hardware  which can be scratched easily


Thank you so much vesna. Yes I did get it!
As I said I am quite new to this but judging by the sellers feedback and other items I was 95% sure it would be authentic so I just went for it.

I actually just stumbled on the ebay listing and fell in love with the bag, then looking for a bit more info on it, found this forum. 

So thanks very much purseblog community, I will be sticking around


----------



## soleilbrun

vesna said:


> looks authentic


 Thank you Vesna! Now I can go struttin' around town with my new bag.


----------



## vintagelover87

Cessna, you are a star!

I have two for you if you don't mind...

YSL Rive gauche
Item Number:
271377333133
Seller noddynolan
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271377333133?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


YSL Muse
Item Number:
161203141967
Seller tinie_tommo
http://m.ebay.com/itm/161203141967?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1

Many thanks in advance


----------



## vintagelover87

And obviously I meant Vesna not Cessna!!! Flippin' autocorrect


----------



## pinklining

Item:  Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent classic large Y clutch fuchsia BEAUTIFUL
Listing Number: 321300041357
Seller: beyondpinknblue
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...arge-Y-clutch-fuchsia-BEAUTIFUL-/321300041357

Comments: is this clutch authentic? Thanks!


----------



## nnneesale

vesna said:


> is there a serial number in the pocket, could we see the photo of it ?





nnneesale said:


> Item: 'Petite Ligne Y' Leather Tote, Small (pink)
> Listing Number: 2013 3 311210 BJ50J 696 (I'm not sure what this is, but I guess it is the number on the identification card.)
> Selleroris_duo
> Link: http://bbs.dealmoon.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=274120&page=1 (this is not from ebay, but it is also an internet buy&sell website)
> Comments: I am also new here! Could anyone help authenticate this ysl mini cabas? The color is not so pink, so I'm not sure if this one is an authentic bag or not.
> 
> I will be really appreciated!
> 
> Here are some more pictures of the bag just in case!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/50670594@N07/with/11721554533/






Hi, Vesna

i retook my pictures because original pics are not so clear, plz take a look for me, thank you so much!!!


----------



## chiniebeenie

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag



Thank you so much Vesna! I purchased it upon seeing your reply. This is my first YSL and I'm so excited to see it!


----------



## vesna

nnneesale said:


> Hi, Vesna
> 
> i retook my pictures because original pics are not so clear, plz take a look for me, thank you so much!!!





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

pinklining said:


> Item:  Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent classic large Y clutch fuchsia BEAUTIFUL
> Listing Number: 321300041357
> Seller: beyondpinknblue
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...arge-Y-clutch-fuchsia-BEAUTIFUL-/321300041357
> 
> Comments: is this clutch authentic? Thanks!



looks good tome but take it with reserve because these clutches have amazing fakes out there.  seems like a decent seller


----------



## vesna

vintagelover87 said:


> Cessna, you are a star!
> 
> I have two for you if you don't mind...
> 
> YSL Rive gauche
> Item Number:
> 271377333133
> Seller noddynolan
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271377333133?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> 
> YSL Muse
> Item Number:
> 161203141967
> Seller tinie_tommo
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161203141967?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> Many thanks in advance




#1 looks kind of good, not sure,  but photos are full of some glare...I would like to see zipper pulls better and underside of a zipper head (the driver of the zipper, underside has a logo)


#2 looks like an authentic Muse, but it would be good to see closeup of the front and back of leather tag and larger clear photo of a paper tag posted, as well as underside of the zipper pull....and a key too


I know it is a lot to ask, but in the time when these two bags were very very popular, masses of fakes came out there ...I still have both bags and love them dearly, but I had trouble buying real bags myself


----------



## vesna

vintagelover87 said:


> And obviously I meant Vesna not Cessna!!! Flippin' autocorrect



LOL I new it was the deed of autocorrect


----------



## KGWARTZ

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc medium GREY handbag
Listing Number:191018181336
Seller: vieuxrose
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191018181336&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: Spoke with seller.  Said she bought it in Milan.  Does not have the bill as boyfriend bought it and said bill is confusing as paid in  Knoror.  Bag was listed October 2013 and sold.  I asked about that and she said that she was still in Europe and could not get the bag to women in time so she refunded her and relished the bag.  Also not keeping bag as she is sick and needs the money for bills.   All sounds so weird?  Love the bag though????


----------



## vesna

KGWARTZ said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc medium GREY handbag
> Listing Number:191018181336
> Seller: vieuxrose
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191018181336&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Spoke with seller.  Said she bought it in Milan.  Does not have the bill as boyfriend bought it and said bill is confusing as paid in  Knoror.  Bag was listed October 2013 and sold.  I asked about that and she said that she was still in Europe and could not get the bag to women in time so she refunded her and relished the bag.  Also not keeping bag as she is sick and needs the money for bills.   All sounds so weird?  Love the bag though????




Seems like it is a transition between YSL and SLP bags ....I just do not see photos well enough, they are very low resolution so they can not be blown larger and details are not clear...if she could post same but  larger photos (ebay allows for any size) that could help


----------



## KGWARTZ

vesna said:


> Seems like it is a transition between YSL and SLP bags ....I just do not see photos well enough, they are very low resolution so they can not be blown larger and details are not clear...if she could post same but  larger photos (ebay allows for any size) that could help[/
> 
> 
> 
> I sent her a message.  Hopefully she can get me better pics.  Does the serial number pan out???


----------



## KGWARTZ

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc mustard Yellow medium
Listing Number:161201616817
Seller: gacciovf
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161201616817&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160
Comments: Please authenticate.  thanks


----------



## KGWARTZ

vesna said:


> Seems like it is a transition between YSL and SLP bags ....I just do not see photos well enough, they are very low resolution so they can not be blown larger and details are not clear...if she could post same but  larger photos (ebay allows for any size) that could help


Seller says that she doesn't know how to improve the photos.  She said they look clear to her as you can see serial number etc.  Is there something specific I can have her send me?  Love this bag but would date to pay that price for fake.  She of course swears it is real  lol  She said she even has pics of her in the store in Milan trying it on??


----------



## KGWARTZ

KGWARTZ said:


> Seller says that she doesn't know how to improve the photos.  She said they look clear to her as you can see serial number etc.  Is there something specific I can have her send me?  Love this bag but would date to pay that price for fake.  She of course swears it is real  lol  She said she even has pics of her in the store in Milan trying it on??


if you look at the photo with serial number on it the second number in the second set (#2) oohs bigger than the others.  If you carry mouse over the pic it blows it up big.  Should it be like that?


----------



## KGWARTZ

KGWARTZ said:


> if you look at the photo with serial number on it the second number in the second set (#2) oohs bigger than the others.  If you carry mouse over the pic it blows it up big.  Should it be like that?


Here are the updated photos she sent me.  Hope you can see better.  Bag looks so real but her story seems fishy as to why selling it.  weird.
IMG_6605.JPG
IMG_6608.JPG
IMG_6612.JPG
IMG_6613.JPG
IMG_6614.JPG
IMG_6615.JPG
IMG_6616.JPG
IMG_6617.JPG
IMG_6623.JPG


----------



## KGWARTZ

kgwartz said:


> here are the updated photos she sent me.  Hope you can see better.  Bag looks so real but her story seems fishy as to why selling it.  Weird.


----------



## KGWARTZ

kgwartz said:


> kgwartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the updated photos she sent me.  Hope you can see better.  Bag looks so real but her story seems fishy as to why selling it.  Weird.
Click to expand...


----------



## KGWARTZ

vesna said:


> Seems like it is a transition between YSL and SLP bags ....I just do not see photos well enough, they are very low resolution so they can not be blown larger and details are not clear...if she could post same but  larger photos (ebay allows for any size) that could help


Hi Vesna,

Hopefully the above photos help.  thanks for looking into this.


----------



## KGWARTZ




----------



## KGWARTZ

tem: YSL Cabas Chyc medium GREY handbag
Listing Number:191018181336
Seller: vieuxrose
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123

Please see photos above and in last post there are more pics.  Thanks  Just waiting on this.  Sorry for the rush.  I have another bag I wanted to authenticate that I purchased I will post next.   thanks


----------



## KGWARTZ

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc mustard Yellow medium
Listing Number:161201616817
Seller: gacciovf
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:B:WNA:US:3160
Comments: Please authenticate. thanks  I purchased this but they said that if I can prove it is not authentic they will refund.  Hope it pans out.  So cute!


----------



## vesna

KGWARTZ said:


> tem: YSL Cabas Chyc medium GREY handbag
> Listing Number:191018181336
> Seller: vieuxrose
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Please see photos above and in last post there are more pics. Thanks Just waiting on this. Sorry for the rush. I have another bag I wanted to authenticate that I purchased I will post next. thanks


 

I am not sure really, I personally (but that is just my opinion)  would not buy this bag...there are some issues with the font both on hardware and tag, perhaps transition bags did have it, as well as this serial number ?????  I have seen just a few so far, but maybe not? Dust bag is not a usual on with double lining? I am not much help here, sorry


----------



## vesna

KGWARTZ said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc mustard Yellow medium
> Listing Number:161201616817
> Seller: gacciovf
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:B:WNA:US:3160
> Comments: Please authenticate. thanks I purchased this but they said that if I can prove it is not authentic they will refund. Hope it pans out. So cute!


 

this one is good


----------



## Xray lady

Item:ysl clutch bag sac de jour new with tags
Listing Number:221359977379
Seller:bargainsbygail
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221359977379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Commentslease can you authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance


----------



## KGWARTZ

vesna said:


> I am not sure really, I personally (but that is just my opinion)  would not buy this bag...there are some issues with the font both on hardware and tag, perhaps transition bags did have it, as well as this serial number ?????  I have seen just a few so far, but maybe not? Dust bag is not a usual on with double lining? I am not much help here, sorry



Thank you so much.  I think I will pass on the grey one    So beautiful.  The whole story thing sound fishy to me and my gut is saying what you are saying.  thank you soooo much.  I will continue to look for the grey one.


----------



## KGWARTZ

Item:YSL Medium Cabas Y Ligne bag grey
Listing Number: 281249897029
Seller: katdc13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281249897029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments:
Hi Vesna, Also just saw this posted.  Can you check.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## fashion16

Hi Vesna....this is the bag I posted w/ small pics before. I have the bag so what do you think?


----------



## fashion16

more...


----------



## fashion16




----------



## fashion16

KGWARTZ said:


> tem: YSL Cabas Chyc medium GREY handbag
> 
> Listing Number:191018181336
> 
> Seller: vieuxrose
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> Please see photos above and in last post there are more pics.  Thanks  Just waiting on this.  Sorry for the rush.  I have another bag I wanted to authenticate that I purchased I will post next.   thanks




Looks good to me


----------



## KGWARTZ

vesna said:


> Seems like it is a transition between YSL and SLP bags ....I just do not see photos well enough, they are very low resolution so they can not be blown larger and details are not clear...if she could post same but  larger photos (ebay allows for any size) that could help



Vesna,

Please look at the post before this Fashion16 posted that bag  was good.  Is this someone on the team who authenticates bags?  I could not find her history?  I am confused.
  Here are a few closer pic she just sent me of authenticity cards.


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> View attachment 2475173



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

KGWARTZ said:


> Vesna,
> 
> Please look at the post before this Fashion16 posted that bag  was good.  Is this someone on the team who authenticates bags?  I could not find her history?  I am confused.
> Here are a few closer pic she just sent me of authenticity cards.





these cards look good to me


There is no authenticating team here, it is girls helping girls out, and it seems that I was here answering almost all questions, Fashion16 gave her opinion on that bag, and I think the same 


what is confusing sometimes is the era when YSL got Slimane and this bag was a hit at that time. Slimane started changing it slowly - first hardware, then signature to Saint Laurent Paris, still keeping inner leather tag as Yves Saint Laurent as well as paper tags, then paper tags changed and dust bag, and at last new leather interior tags were introduced ....so bags from this transition period are so different, that I could not say very often if the bag is OK or not......the seller of the bag in this post has a good knowledge of these changes and very well described which bag is hers, it looks authentic to me


----------



## KGWARTZ

Thank you Vesna and Fashion16.
I really appreciate the help.  After going back and forth with this seller she has become nasty and accusing me of wasting her time in showing me more photos and proof of authenticity.  Too bad as the bag is cute.  Now I am definitely not buying it from her.  She sent me a nasty email.  

Anyway, I am still in search for this bag in the grey.  I found this below.  Can you authenticate it to the best of your knowledge?

thanks 

tem:YSL Medium Cabas Y Ligne bag grey
Listing Number: 281249897029
Seller: katdc13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281249897029...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## fashion16

KGWARTZ said:


> Thank you Vesna and Fashion16.
> I really appreciate the help.  After going back and forth with this seller she has become nasty and accusing me of wasting her time in showing me more photos and proof of authenticity.  Too bad as the bag is cute.  Now I am definitely not buying it from her.  She sent me a nasty email.
> 
> Anyway, I am still in search for this bag in the grey.  I found this below.  Can you authenticate it to the best of your knowledge?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tem:YSL Medium Cabas Y Ligne bag grey
> Listing Number: 281249897029
> Seller: katdc13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281249897029...84.m1423.l2649




Hi- no problem.
I have authenticated things here before b/c I am now a pro at authenticating the older designs and some of the transition designs...it is the brand new designs (like sac du jour for example) that I am learning...but I will authenticate when I can.
I tried to check out this listing for you but it appears that the link was removed from ebay.


----------



## KGWARTZ

fashion16 said:


> Hi- no problem.
> I have authenticated things here before b/c I am now a pro at authenticating the older designs and some of the transition designs...it is the brand new designs (like sac du jour for example) that I am learning...but I will authenticate when I can.
> I tried to check out this listing for you but it appears that the link was removed from ebay.



Just checked too.  weird.  It was removed.  thanks anyway I will keep looking.


----------



## KGWARTZ

fashion16 said:


> Hi- no problem.
> I have authenticated things here before b/c I am now a pro at authenticating the older designs and some of the transition designs...it is the brand new designs (like sac du jour for example) that I am learning...but I will authenticate when I can.
> I tried to check out this listing for you but it appears that the link was removed from ebay.



looks like the link may have been updated?  No idea but here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Yves-Sa...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417bccda45

when I go to ebay it is still there.  thank you soooo much.  karen


----------



## june79

Dear girls, pls help to authenticate. This is my first Saint Laurent buy after it was renamed. I couldnt find authenitcation number inside of the bag and got suspicious. 

Name: saint laurent betty bag
Seller: gebnegozionline.com

http://vk.com/album17096500_185734997


----------



## KGWARTZ

Link now working.  Please authenticate.  

item:YSL Medium Cabas Y Ligne bag grey
Listing Number: 281249897029
Seller: katdc13
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Yves-Sai...item417bccda45


----------



## red555

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Lu Lu Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 251412473583
Seller: mediactive
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251412473583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hope you can help me authenticate! Thank you so much


----------



## lepasion

Hi pls help me check if this is authentic:

Item: YSL Metropolis bag
Item No: 331114778728
Seller: elady01
Link:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/331114778728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And another one:
item: YSL muse
No: 161172130449
Seller: gayleganda
Link:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25869b8a91&_uhb=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## red555

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 6 leather bag
Item No: 271384543982
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271384543982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## jsmp22

Kindly authenticate. Thank you.

Item: YSL 'Ligne Y' Cabas Satchel Listing Number:
Seller: fruitybeauty
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...atchel+(Over+Production)#advertisementDetails
Comments:


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear girls, pls help to authenticate. This is my first Saint Laurent buy after it was renamed. I couldnt find authenitcation number inside of the bag and got suspicious.
> 
> Name: saint laurent betty bag
> Seller: gebnegozionline.com
> 
> http://vk.com/album17096500_185734997





looks good to me, and authentication number is in one of the photos, same as on paper tag


----------



## vesna

lepasion said:


> Hi pls help me check if this is authentic:
> 
> Item: YSL Metropolis bag
> Item No: 331114778728
> Seller: elady01
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/331114778728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And another one:
> item: YSL muse
> No: 161172130449
> Seller: gayleganda
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25869b8a91&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks in advance





both look good to me


----------



## vesna

jsmp22 said:


> Kindly authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> Item: YSL 'Ligne Y' Cabas Satchel Listing Number:
> Seller: fruitybeauty
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...atchel+(Over+Production)#advertisementDetails
> Comments:





I am not sure, some details do not look good to me, but the add is strange, there has never been overproduction of YSL or SLP, you can not get the bag  directly from the factory....I would not trust it


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 6 leather bag
> Item No: 271384543982
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271384543982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it



authentic


----------



## jsmp22

vesna said:


> I am not sure, some details do not look good to me, but the add is strange, there has never been overproduction of YSL or SLP, you can not get the bag  directly from the factory....I would not trust it




Thank you!


----------



## lepasion

vesna said:


> both look good to me



Thank u Vesna


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Will someone please authenticate this bag for me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...s-/231129779641?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
Description:  Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two, 100% Authentic, Comes With Receipt and Papers
Ebay Seller:  lizzie4517
eBay item number:231129779641


----------



## mvc_sassy

Can you please help me authenticate, appreciate it

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent blue oversize MUSE leather bag, PreLoved
Item No: 321305461409
Seller: lolo_cisne 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4acf4c42a1


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> looks good to me, and authentication number is in one of the photos, same as on paper tag



Dear Vesna, thank you very much. Now I can sleep well. ))


----------



## vesna

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> Will someone please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...s-/231129779641?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> Description: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two, 100% Authentic, Comes With Receipt and Papers
> Ebay Seller: lizzie4517
> eBay item number:231129779641


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

mvc_sassy said:


> Can you please help me authenticate, appreciate it
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent blue oversize MUSE leather bag, PreLoved
> Item No: 321305461409
> Seller: lolo_cisne
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4acf4c42a1


 

looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear Vesna, thank you very much. Now I can sleep well. ))


----------



## qixie17

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to buy this YSL medium cabas chyc off a seller online and need help with authentication. 

She got it last year but misplaced her receipt so need the help of experts to verify 

Sorry for not following the format as I do not have the relevant link as she sent me images separately! 












Have asked her for a clearer shot of the serial number and will update. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

qixie17 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to buy this YSL medium cabas chyc off a seller online and need help with authentication.
> 
> She got it last year but misplaced her receipt so need the help of experts to verify
> 
> Sorry for not following the format as I do not have the relevant link as she sent me images separately!
> 
> View attachment 2485600
> View attachment 2485609
> View attachment 2485601
> View attachment 2485602
> View attachment 2485603
> View attachment 2485604
> View attachment 2485606
> View attachment 2485607
> View attachment 2485608
> 
> 
> Have asked her for a clearer shot of the serial number and will update.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





hi, no problem about format of course...I think this bag is NOT authentic


----------



## qixie17

Thanks Vesna! Are there any particular telling signs I should look out for?


----------



## vesna

qixie17 said:


> Thanks Vesna! Are there any particular telling signs I should look out for?



yes, leather tag and dust bag are wrong, and hardware (zipper pulls) as well ....why I think are wrong would not be disclosed here because of fakers reading it and improving fakes......


----------



## qixie17

vesna said:


> yes, leather tag and dust bag are wrong, and hardware (zipper pulls) as well ....why I think are wrong would not be disclosed here because of fakers reading it and improving fakes......




Appreciate the help Vesna!


----------



## Julie_16

Could you please let me know if you think this item is authentic?  Thanks in advance! 

Item: YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc handbag
Item No: 281255899795
Seller: jillsjewels12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c287293


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Julie_16 said:


> Could you please let me know if you think this item is authentic?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc handbag
> Item No: 281255899795
> Seller: jillsjewels12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c287293



no, this is a fake bag


----------



## Julie_16

vesna said:


> no, this is a fake bag


Thank you!!!  I'm glad I didn't bid on it!


----------



## ericjav

Quote: Please have a look at this listing if authentic ? Thank you in advance .
Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent 2012 Release Big Logo Strap leather Men's Tote Handbag      
Number:251440638377                                                                                    
Seller:brand_fashion2008
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251440638377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## uninsiggy

Hi! First time getting a YSL bag, really anxious and excited! However, I have no idea of the authenticity, so I came here to ask. I asked the seller to send me more pictures of the font in more detail, as well as the serial number, and both front and back of the zipper. If there's anything else you lovely authenticators need, please tell me and I'll ask for them! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Black Leather/Suede Tote,Handbog
Number: 121266177725
Seller: 10lampshade10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3c0706bd


----------



## red555

Item: Saint Laurent Leather Bicolor Duffel 6 shoulder Bag
Number: 291071790449
Seller: nothingbutluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2200-Saint-L...-shoulder-Bag-BlackWhite-YSL-NR-/291071790449

Hope you can help me, thank you


----------



## mvc_sassy

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you very much appreciate it   x


----------



## vesna

ericjav said:


> Quote: Please have a look at this listing if authentic ? Thank you in advance .
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent 2012 Release Big Logo Strap leather Men's Tote Handbag
> Number:251440638377
> Seller:brand_fashion2008
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251440638377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

no,  I think it is not authentic, could I just see the paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the writing ? I am sure it is not authentic though


----------



## vesna

uninsiggy said:


> Hi! First time getting a YSL bag, really anxious and excited! However, I have no idea of the authenticity, so I came here to ask. I asked the seller to send me more pictures of the font in more detail, as well as the serial number, and both front and back of the zipper. If there's anything else you lovely authenticators need, please tell me and I'll ask for them!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Black Leather/Suede Tote,Handbog
> Number: 121266177725
> Seller: 10lampshade10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3c0706bd


 

it does look like an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Leather Bicolor Duffel 6 shoulder Bag
> Number: 291071790449
> Seller: nothingbutluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2200-Saint-L...-shoulder-Bag-BlackWhite-YSL-NR-/291071790449
> 
> Hope you can help me, thank you


 
look fine to me


----------



## kling124

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Patent Quilted TOTE Bag 
Listing Number: 221367678969
Seller: nwtandvintage2http://myworld.ebay.com/nwtandvintage2?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221367678969?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag.  Many many thanks!


----------



## ecrawley

ITEM:YVES SAINT LAURENT ysl RARE Equestrian BLACK LEATHER vtg 80s BAGUETTE PURSE BAG
Listing Number:331102155967
Seller: art2love1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Is this label embossing common?  I cant find any resources on this type of label and was wondering if this was real? Most of the bags I see have a stitched in label.  I really love the classic design of this one!  Are there any resources that I can go to to research more about the vintage bags?

Thanks so much in advance!
Elizabeth


----------



## kling124

kling124 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE Patent Quilted TOTE Bag
> Listing Number: 221367678969
> Seller: nwtandvintage2http://myworld.ebay.com/nwtandvintage2?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221367678969?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag.  Many many thanks!


Sorry I just found that the link doesn't work correctly for whatever reason.  Please try this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365145143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## JettyBetty

Can someone please help me authenticate

Item: YSL muse in black

Listing Number: 
321315947671

Seller:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/progneto

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321315947671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have already purchased as was Buy it Now at good price!! The seller had commented to verify on this website (what a great site by the way!!!). 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi girls,

what do you think of this YSL? is this authentic to you? 
I also need your help to understand the name of this limited cabas chic model and how much did it cost? 

thanks a looooooot   =)

Here all the photos

http://imgbox.com/g/kg4iugQDfg


----------



## lennnaaa

Hi Vesna,

I'm looking at this YSL DOWNTOWN BAG and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Can't seem to find the serial no. Probably u can hint to me where's the location? Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

lennnaaa said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I'm looking at this YSL DOWNTOWN BAG and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Can't seem to find the serial no. Probably u can hint to me where's the location? Thanks so much!



photos are really dark with low details, I would like to see clear photo of inner leather tag, serial number is on the back of it, and please take a photo of the underside of zipper head (the driver of the zipper along the zipper teeth)


----------



## vesna

ecrawley said:


> ITEM:YVES SAINT LAURENT ysl RARE Equestrian BLACK LEATHER vtg 80s BAGUETTE PURSE BAG
> Listing Number:331102155967
> Seller: art2love1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Is this label embossing common?  I cant find any resources on this type of label and was wondering if this was real? Most of the bags I see have a stitched in label.  I really love the classic design of this one!  Are there any resources that I can go to to research more about the vintage bags?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Elizabeth



details I recognize look god to me, it is a pricy bag for the era though, similar type of bags were sold for 5 times less ...however I am not that familiar with this style, tag in older models are metal tags inside, not printed, perhaps this is from some intermediate period, YSL was not consistent earlier in details


----------



## vesna

kling124 said:


> Sorry I just found that the link doesn't work correctly for whatever reason.  Please try this link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365145143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



looks authentic from photos that are available, it would be god to see inner leather tag back with the serial number on it


----------



## vesna

JettyBetty said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate
> 
> Item: YSL muse in black
> 
> Listing Number:
> 321315947671
> 
> Seller:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/progneto
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321315947671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I have already purchased as was Buy it Now at good price!! The seller had commented to verify on this website (what a great site by the way!!!).
> Thanks in advance.



looks authentic to me

welcome !!!!  You will get hooked into downward spiral if you hang around here


----------



## vesna

ChanelItaly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> what do you think of this YSL? is this authentic to you?
> I also need your help to understand the name of this limited cabas chic model and how much did it cost?
> 
> thanks a looooooot   =)
> 
> Here all the photos
> 
> http://imgbox.com/g/kg4iugQDfg



looks authentic 
Gold Ysl Cabas Chyc Perforated Large East West Bag

Saks had it for $2550, and on sale for $1020, now it is gone

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...OsQ9g&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=283191


----------



## ChanelItaly

vesna said:


> looks authentic
> Gold Ysl Cabas Chyc Perforated Large East West Bag
> 
> Saks had it for $2550, and on sale for $1020, now it is gone
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...OsQ9g&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=283191


Thank U!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecrawley

vesna said:


> details I recognize look god to me, it is a pricy bag for the era though, similar type of bags were sold for 5 times less ...however I am not that familiar with this style, tag in older models are metal tags inside, not printed, perhaps this is from some intermediate period, YSL was not consistent earlier in details


Thank you so much for the quick reply!, I'll be on the lookout for a better deal!


----------



## JettyBetty

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me
> 
> welcome !!!!  You will get hooked into downward spiral if you hang around here



Thank you so much.


----------



## thirsty

Hello Vesna, Could you authenticate this for me please, much appreciated!
ITEM: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Black 
Listing Number:281252862981
Seller: pstogys
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281252862981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, 

Could I please get some help with this Sac De Jour bag?

Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Sac De Jour Top Handle Tote Bag Handbag NWT
Item No: 301062077056
Seller ID: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301062077056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I've searched the thread and noticed all her bags are authentic and her feedback is good. But just want to be sure 

Hope someone can help me authenticate!

Thanks


----------



## lennnaaa

Hi Vesna,
I've more pics for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## ecrawley

Hi, I asked about a vintage ysl bag a few posts back.  I was wondering if it is common for these bags to have a vinyl lining? its from the 70s or 80s. I do know that its pretty common in regular purses but wasnt sure if its so for vintage designer bags.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vesna

lennnaaa said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I've more pics for you. Hope this helps.


 

this is a fake bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

ecrawley said:


> Hi, I asked about a vintage ysl bag a few posts back. I was wondering if it is common for these bags to have a vinyl lining? its from the 70s or 80s. I do know that its pretty common in regular purses but wasnt sure if its so for vintage designer bags. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 
yes it is, I have few vintage fendis with vinyl


----------



## ecrawley

vesna said:


> yes it is, I have few vintage fendis with vinyl


Thank you so much Vesna! You have been a tremendous help.  Im so used to the fabric or leather linings in newer higher end bags!
Warmest Regards,
Elizabeth


----------



## lennnaaa

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag, sorry



Thanks Vesna! 
I guessed so too. Almost swopped with my Chloe. &#128513;


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please get some help with this Sac De Jour bag?
> 
> Item Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Sac De Jour Top Handle Tote Bag Handbag NWT
> Item No: 301062077056
> Seller ID: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301062077056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I've searched the thread and noticed all her bags are authentic and her feedback is good. But just want to be sure
> 
> Hope someone can help me authenticate!
> 
> Thanks


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

thirsty said:


> Hello Vesna, Could you authenticate this for me please, much appreciated!
> ITEM: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Black
> Listing Number:281252862981
> Seller: pstogys
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281252862981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

 Looks OK but it would be great to see   zipper head bottom with the logo on it,  any papers/ dust bag?


----------



## vesna

ecrawley said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! You have been a tremendous help. Im so used to the fabric or leather linings in newer higher end bags!
> Warmest Regards,
> Elizabeth


 
me too, hate vinyl


----------



## vesna

lennnaaa said:


> Thanks Vesna!
> I guessed so too. Almost swopped with my Chloe. &#55357;&#56833;


 
whew


----------



## thedrinkingboa

Could I get some help authenticating this wallet? Thanks!

ITEM: YSL Yves Saint Laurent - Y-Mail Patent Flap Wallet in Black Gold Envelope 
Listing Number: 111270595954
Seller: banjodog8
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves..._Women_Accessories&hash=item19e83e8d72&_uhb=1


----------



## pincesbella

Hi vesna ,

I was wondering what you think about this. 

Item : YSL MUSE 2
Seller : Michaelcky
ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161208896234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thank you so much for looking into it. have a great day


----------



## thirsty

vesna said:


> Looks OK but it would be great to see   zipper head bottom with the logo on it,  any papers/ dust bag?


Well the seller says it is a sample piece with dust bag and all care tags. In your experience is it a worthwhile purchase? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## starship888

Item: 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Chyc Leather Handbag Tote Petit Small Red
Listing number: 141181629812
seller: zzzzjen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-YSL-Sa...9812?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20df14b57

Thanks so much!!


----------



## uninsiggy

Hi authenticators! Thanks a lot for authenticating the last bag for me, unfortunately, I did not end up wanting it... because the one I was *really* after showed up!

Item: NWT Saint Laurent Bo Museum Shoulder Tote Bag, Black
Listing Number: 291076948472
Seller: chelleshops
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Saint-L...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c589c1f8


----------



## borisova

hello, Vesna!
please, help me to authenticate this bag!

item: YSL Muse 2

http://i019.radikal.ru/1402/a4/a87e0105744e.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i617/1402/79/1cf67dc148b7.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1402/d1/64f22b45f2de.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i628/1402/e9/0fb1a554ccb1.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1402/31/d31723ead223.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1402/75/011cf3fa611d.jpg
http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1402/db/a67c3a820e36.jpg
http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/1402/be/67dcf583148c.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1402/df/1ff2eb7d8e60.jpg
http://s57.radikal.ru/i158/1402/41/266df9f11fa3.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1402/d1/6758ee91d181.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1402/6e/48924fc8fe74.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1402/98/47e6ef0b11f9.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i428/1402/94/42b4ad293577.jpg
http://i018.radikal.ru/1402/e9/8aae675ebdcf.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1402/3a/8f70bdd63dbe.jpg

thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## vesna

thedrinkingboa said:


> Could I get some help authenticating this wallet? Thanks!
> 
> ITEM: YSL Yves Saint Laurent - Y-Mail Patent Flap Wallet in Black Gold Envelope
> Listing Number: 111270595954
> Seller: banjodog8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves..._Women_Accessories&hash=item19e83e8d72&_uhb=1


 

authentic


----------



## vesna

pincesbella said:


> Hi vesna ,
> 
> I was wondering what you think about this.
> 
> Item : YSL MUSE 2
> Seller : Michaelcky
> ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161208896234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thank you so much for looking into it. have a great day


 
looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

thirsty said:


> Well the seller says it is a sample piece with dust bag and all care tags. In your experience is it a worthwhile purchase? Thanks so much for your help!


 
they should send you the pics, I dont know about worthwhile, lots of girls love this bag, I am not a fan, so I would not comment


----------



## vesna

starship888 said:


> Item: 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Chyc Leather Handbag Tote Petit Small Red
> Listing number: 141181629812
> seller: zzzzjen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-YSL-Sa...9812?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20df14b57
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 
looks good to me, I would just like to see the serial number from inside the pocket and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) with the logo on it


----------



## vesna

uninsiggy said:


> Hi authenticators! Thanks a lot for authenticating the last bag for me, unfortunately, I did not end up wanting it... because the one I was *really* after showed up!
> 
> Item: NWT Saint Laurent Bo Museum Shoulder Tote Bag, Black
> Listing Number: 291076948472
> Seller: chelleshops
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Saint-L...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c589c1f8


 

I am not familiar with this bag...at least if I see serial number from inside the bag, i could comment on that


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hello, Vesna!
> please, help me to authenticate this bag!
> 
> item: YSL Muse 2
> 
> http://i019.radikal.ru/1402/a4/a87e0105744e.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i617/1402/79/1cf67dc148b7.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1402/d1/64f22b45f2de.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i628/1402/e9/0fb1a554ccb1.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1402/31/d31723ead223.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1402/75/011cf3fa611d.jpg
> http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1402/db/a67c3a820e36.jpg
> http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/1402/be/67dcf583148c.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1402/df/1ff2eb7d8e60.jpg
> http://s57.radikal.ru/i158/1402/41/266df9f11fa3.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1402/d1/6758ee91d181.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1402/6e/48924fc8fe74.jpg
> http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1402/98/47e6ef0b11f9.jpg
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i428/1402/94/42b4ad293577.jpg
> http://i018.radikal.ru/1402/e9/8aae675ebdcf.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1402/3a/8f70bdd63dbe.jpg
> 
> thank you very much for your help!!


 

this is an authentic muse II , no worries here


----------



## pincesbella

vesna said:


> looks fine to me



Thanks vesna ! Im excited to get the bag


----------



## uninsiggy

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag...at least if I see serial number from inside the bag, i could comment on that



The seller has updated listing with pictures of the serial, and pictures of the order details from NM. Thank you!


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> this is an authentic muse II , no worries here


ohhh yeah, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## vesna

uninsiggy said:


> The seller has updated listing with pictures of the serial, and pictures of the order details from NM. Thank you!


 
all of this look authentic to me


----------



## uninsiggy

vesna said:


> all of this look authentic to me



Thank you! I'm excited to own my first YSL piece.


----------



## JettyBetty

Can you authenticate this Muse bag please


Item: muse oversize

Listing Number: 111277468161

Seller: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/2028perry?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...61?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e8a76a01

Comments: thanks for all you help!!!


----------



## sleepykris

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Mini Black Patent Bag
Listing Number: 231147903561
Seller: shelcyluxstore 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231147903561
Comments: Hi, i actually already bought this item, but have yet to receive.  After buying, I saw that the seller had sold this same purse with same pictures before.  I am not too worried since the seller has pretty good feedback, there is a money back warranty, but wanted to see what you thought.  After I receive the bag, I will post pictures of the actual purse.  Thank you!


----------



## caryha

Hi experts! I purchased this medium patent Muse last summer from a consignment website, and never use it, so I'd like to try to sell it. Before I do, though, I want to make sure it's authentic as I wouldn't want to get myself in trouble with a buyer. Can you please let me know what you think? Way too late to get a refund now, so I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake with this purchase...
Thanks so much for looking! I'm happy to upload more pics if there's a specific aspect I missed.


----------



## liumei5389

Item: Saint Laurent 'Classic Lulu' Medium Burgundy Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 16011838
Seller: Overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ndy-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/8770995/product.html
Comments: Please help me authentic this bag.

Thank you for helping


----------



## H27

*HELLO EXPERTS *
I am new here, and I'm considering to buy my first YSL.
Buying this 2nd hand because the boutiques don't have them anymore.. 
Please help to authentic this bag for me.
*THANKS XOXO *

Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/134053-pre-owned-ysl-medium-chyc-like-new-condition-black-ghw-1800-a.html


----------



## niveni

*Hi, Could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance!!!*
Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y Ligne Clutch Bag 
Listing Number: 281263804634
Seller:sakscitta
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281263804634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments:Not sure if this is a auth bag since the leather smell weird and no paper tag and authentic card. 

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...page=1&_suid=13922602096840052755970274970754


----------



## fashion_girl

Item name : muse messenger 
Item number :261390907993
Seller  : jdavey25 
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/261390907993?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






Many thanks!!!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate these for me...I've always wanted a pair of tribute pumps..the deal seems to good to be true...
I won the auction but wont pay until I hear from someone here ; )

seller: shoesclotheshandbags

link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...HOVRGro2EcUSc%2BKsZ0Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

thank you in advance ; )


----------



## kikim_12

Hi ladies!

I need your help authenticating this Easy bags. Thank you!

Item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER RARE COMPLETE WITH BOX, DUSTBAG & CARDS (BLACK)
Listing Number: 261398647681
Seller: iyahetevesshoppe*2013
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdc92d381

Item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER RARE COMPLETE WITH BOX, DUSTBAG & CARDS (BEIGE)
Listing Number: 261398647692
Seller: iyahetevesshoppe*2013
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdc92d38c


----------



## hanniehannie

Item: YSL red leather zipper wallet 
Listing Number:
321321286383
Seller: unomasamantha
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321321286383?nav=SEARCH
Comments: Would really appreciate help authenticating this. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

JettyBetty said:


> Can you authenticate this Muse bag please
> 
> 
> Item: muse oversize
> 
> Listing Number: 111277468161
> 
> Seller: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/2028perry?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...61?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e8a76a01
> 
> Comments: thanks for all you help!!!



looks authentic but it would be good to see underside of a zipper head


----------



## Mommykae

Patent leather Muse bag

Sorry about the format! New to this! I just purchased this but I believe it's a knockoff Please confirm. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

sleepykris said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Mini Black Patent Bag
> Listing Number: 231147903561
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231147903561
> Comments: Hi, i actually already bought this item, but have yet to receive.  After buying, I saw that the seller had sold this same purse with same pictures before.  I am not too worried since the seller has pretty good feedback, there is a money back warranty, but wanted to see what you thought.  After I receive the bag, I will post pictures of the actual purse.  Thank you!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

caryha said:


> Hi experts! I purchased this medium patent Muse last summer from a consignment website, and never use it, so I'd like to try to sell it. Before I do, though, I want to make sure it's authentic as I wouldn't want to get myself in trouble with a buyer. Can you please let me know what you think? Way too late to get a refund now, so I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake with this purchase...
> Thanks so much for looking! I'm happy to upload more pics if there's a specific aspect I missed.



this looks like an authentic bag tome


----------



## vesna

liumei5389 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent 'Classic Lulu' Medium Burgundy Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 16011838
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ndy-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/8770995/product.html
> Comments: Please help me authentic this bag.
> 
> Thank you for helping



do not know without details, however my experience with overstock and YSL was great several times, I would dare


----------



## vesna

H27 said:


> *HELLO EXPERTS *
> I am new here, and I'm considering to buy my first YSL.
> Buying this 2nd hand because the boutiques don't have them anymore..
> Please help to authentic this bag for me.
> *THANKS XOXO *
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/134053-pre-owned-ysl-medium-chyc-like-new-condition-black-ghw-1800-a.html



sorry there is not enough to authenticate, I am sorry


----------



## Mommykae

Here's is additional picture. Sorry, had trouble uploading


----------



## foambubble

Hi ladies

Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR FOLDING WALLET PINK PATENT LEATHER
Listing Number:121266803583
Seller:eurochyc
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BELLE-D...803583?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shpCntId
Comments: Can you please authenticate? Many thanks!


----------



## caryha

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic bag tome




Thanks; I really appreciate the input!!


----------



## luvssjeter

Can someone please authenticate. Thank you so much!!

Item: YSL Cassandre clutch
Item number:141191184660
Seller: shop.bella.bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141191184660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vesna

niveni said:


> *Hi, Could someone please authenticate this bags for me? Thank you in advance!!!*
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y Ligne Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 281263804634
> Seller:sakscitta
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281263804634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments:Not sure if this is a auth bag since the leather smell weird and no paper tag and authentic card.
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...page=1&_suid=13922602096840052755970274970754



I am really not sure, they are faked so well until you get it and smell it it is hard to tell, I bought one fake and only smell gave it away, strong cobbler's smell, sorry I can not help


----------



## vesna

fashion_girl said:


> Item name : muse messenger
> Item number :261390907993
> Seller  : jdavey25
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/261390907993?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 2501934
> View attachment 2501935
> View attachment 2501936
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!!



would you be able to post photos of zipper pulls and the 
driver of the zipper underside to see the logo please, so the side of the bag with leather "strap" horizontal with Yves Saint laurent on it,


----------



## vesna

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these for me...I've always wanted a pair of tribute pumps..the deal seems to good to be true...
> I won the auction but wont pay until I hear from someone here ; )
> 
> seller: shoesclotheshandbags
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...HOVRGro2EcUSc%2BKsZ0Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> thank you in advance ; )



I am so sorry that we do not have anyone here unless *Dalla*s tunes in, who wolud authenticate shoes, please try "glass slipper"


----------



## vesna

kikim_12 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need your help authenticating this Easy bags. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER RARE COMPLETE WITH BOX, DUSTBAG & CARDS (BLACK)
> Listing Number: 261398647681
> Seller: iyahetevesshoppe*2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdc92d381
> 
> Item: YSL EASY PEBBLED LEATHER RARE COMPLETE WITH BOX, DUSTBAG & CARDS (BEIGE)
> Listing Number: 261398647692
> Seller: iyahetevesshoppe*2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-EASY-PEB...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdc92d38c



I suspect both to be fake bags


----------



## vesna

Mommykae said:


> Patent leather Muse bag
> 
> Sorry about the format! New to this! I just purchased this but I believe it's a knockoff Please confirm. Thanks in advance!



looks like this, but show us the entire bag please


----------



## vesna

foambubble said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Item: YSL BELLE DE JOUR FOLDING WALLET PINK PATENT LEATHER
> Listing Number:121266803583
> Seller:eurochyc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BELLE-D...803583?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shpCntId
> Comments: Can you please authenticate? Many thanks!



looks authentic to me


----------



## kikim_12

vesna said:


> I suspect both to be fake bags



I suspected as much. It seemed too good to be true. Thanks!


----------



## kikim_12

Hi ladies!

I need your help authenticating these easy bags:

Item: YSL Easy Medium Patent Leather
Listing Number: 360857926254
Seller: shoppe_girl83
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360857926254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: SALE! Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Medium Lambskin Black (Like New!)
Listing Number: 181323920099
Seller: the.fashion.diva
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181323920099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Pre loved authentic YSL bag Yves Saint Laurent purple
Listing Number: 271403102244
Seller: authenticaddiction
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271403102244?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Mommykae

Additional pictures


----------



## Mommykae

...


----------



## Mommykae

Last one..


----------



## liahnl

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help authenticate this SAINT LAURENT DUFFLE BAG?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ally2033

Hello ladies, can you please help authenticate this YSL chyc cabas mini?  I'm a bit suspicious because the serial numbers are off-centered on the tag which I have never seen in my other YSL bag.  Also, the piping at the corner seems too "thick" compared to my large cabas.  The leather also feels a bit different too (stiffer? Not as smooth and mushy as my other YSL bags).  The hardwares seem to be ok though...

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## niveni

Vesna, Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Kas2509

Dear all,

Could you pls help to authenticate Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag? Large size, grey color. 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## af0103

Additional pics


----------



## af0103

Item name: YSL muse Oversized Black

Item number:NA

seller: a friend

Link: NA


Hi, my friend is selling me this bag. Pls pls help me authenticate it. Thank you.


----------



## af0103

af0103 said:


> Additional pics




More pics


----------



## af0103

af0103 said:


> Item name: YSL muse Oversized Black
> 
> Item number:NA
> 
> seller: a friend
> 
> Link: NA
> 
> 
> Hi, my friend is selling me this bag. Pls pls help me authenticate it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508965
> View attachment 2508966
> View attachment 2508967
> View attachment 2508968
> View attachment 2508969
> View attachment 2508970
> View attachment 2508971
> View attachment 2508972
> View attachment 2508973
> View attachment 2508974




More photos


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi ladies,

can you pls help me authenticate this bag.

Item: YSL Sac De Jour

Thank you in advance


----------



## ADM90

Item: YSL muse two bag
Listing Number:221374151858
Seller:
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221374151858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Hello is this bag authentic ?


----------



## DANlEL

ADM90 said:


> Item: YSL muse two bag
> Listing Number:221374151858
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221374151858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hello is this bag authentic ?


It seems a bit unusual to be a new bag that holds an old name. The brand was renamed Saint Laurent, so why has this been unused for so long?


----------



## ADM90

DANlEL said:


> It seems a bit unusual to be a new bag that holds an old name. The brand was renamed Saint Laurent, so why has this been unused for so long?


Hi Daniel 

Thank you, I asked the seller but she doesn't answer me so I think that I won't buy it


----------



## pincesbella

Hi Ladies , 
 I got a second chance offer on this one. I wanted to check with you first before i jump the gun  

item : ysl muse oversized dome satchel red
seller : dollspace111
ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/301094250993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thank you so much !


----------



## jenkeepers

Item: lassic Sac De Jour Leather Tote Bag, Nude
Listing Number:181330557897
Seller:shopjunkie85 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181330557897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Hi--is this an authentic bag? Thanks !


----------



## natwallace

Hi, can one of u pls authenticate this and let me know if it's authentic? Thanks so much!!


----------



## jks279

Is this item authentic?

Thank you


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

Thank you in advance for any help you might be able to provide. It has been redyed. I think it started as white and silver/metallic.

YSL reversible tote
Seller: annsfabulousfinds
Item: 221284356815
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221284356815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649















A few more photos to follow


----------



## amstevens714

Continued:









Thank you


----------



## vesna

kikim_12 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need your help authenticating these easy bags:
> 
> Item: YSL Easy Medium Patent Leather
> Listing Number: 360857926254
> Seller: shoppe_girl83
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360857926254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: SALE! Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Medium Lambskin Black (Like New!)
> Listing Number: 181323920099
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181323920099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Pre loved authentic YSL bag Yves Saint Laurent purple
> Listing Number: 271403102244
> Seller: authenticaddiction
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271403102244?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



#1 not enough photos to see, sorry
#2 looks authentic but the back of the inner leather tag would be good to see
#3 fake


----------



## vesna

Mommykae said:


> Last one..



looks fake


----------



## vesna

liahnl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this SAINT LAURENT DUFFLE BAG?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ally2033 said:


> Hello ladies, can you please help authenticate this YSL chyc cabas mini?  I'm a bit suspicious because the serial numbers are off-centered on the tag which I have never seen in my other YSL bag.  Also, the piping at the corner seems too "thick" compared to my large cabas.  The leather also feels a bit different too (stiffer? Not as smooth and mushy as my other YSL bags).  The hardwares seem to be ok though...
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 2508634
> View attachment 2508639
> View attachment 2508640
> View attachment 2508641
> View attachment 2508642
> View attachment 2508644
> View attachment 2508645



as far as I can see it looks good, mine are off centred too....what is the underside of a zipper head ?


----------



## vesna

af0103 said:


> Additional pics



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

af0103 said:


> Item name: YSL muse Oversized Black
> 
> Item number:NA
> 
> seller: a friend
> 
> Link: NA
> 
> 
> Hi, my friend is selling me this bag. Pls pls help me authenticate it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508965
> View attachment 2508966
> View attachment 2508967
> View attachment 2508968
> View attachment 2508969
> View attachment 2508970
> View attachment 2508971
> View attachment 2508972
> View attachment 2508973
> View attachment 2508974



this bag looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

af0103 said:


> More pics
> 
> View attachment 2508998
> View attachment 2508999
> View attachment 2509000



which bag is this ? Not the purple patent, not the black regular leather one you posted before? 

Please, when you post new photos, refer to the original listing, i can not find among previous posts which bag is which, and you were asking for few ?


----------



## vesna

af0103 said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509002
> View attachment 2509003
> View attachment 2509004



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

PinkPudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> can you pls help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: YSL Sac De Jour
> 
> Thank you in advance



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

ADM90 said:


> Item: YSL muse two bag
> Listing Number:221374151858
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221374151858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hello is this bag authentic ?



I am not sure, it looks authentic, but many other indicators are needed, clear photo of inner leather tag front and back, zipper pulls and bottom of the zipper head with logo


----------



## vesna

DANlEL said:


> It seems a bit unusual to be a new bag that holds an old name. The brand was renamed Saint Laurent, so why has this been unused for so long?





ADM90 said:


> Hi Daniel
> 
> Thank you, I asked the seller but she doesn't answer me so I think that I won't buy it



it could be unused from the time when this bag was made, and Muse II is not made under Saint Laurent Paris.I also have a Rive Gauche which I bought and never used but once, keeping it for years  in a dust bag. Why is rivet missing is another story, we would need to see more details, but if the seller is not responding, no use of asking her for more pics


----------



## vesna

pincesbella said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> I got a second chance offer on this one. I wanted to check with you first before i jump the gun
> 
> item : ysl muse oversized dome satchel red
> seller : dollspace111
> ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/301094250993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thank you so much !



authentic


----------



## vesna

jenkeepers said:


> Item: lassic Sac De Jour Leather Tote Bag, Nude
> Listing Number:181330557897
> Seller:shopjunkie85
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181330557897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Hi--is this an authentic bag? Thanks !



the link shows unavailable listing


----------



## vesna

natwallace said:


> Hi, can one of u pls authenticate this and let me know if it's authentic? Thanks so much!!



Hi, we need many photos of details, please post the link to the original listing, it does not work for me when I press the image or the text


----------



## vesna

jks279 said:


> Is this item authentic?
> 
> Thank you



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

amstevens714 said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515427
> 
> View attachment 2515428
> 
> View attachment 2515429
> 
> 
> Thank you



is there a pouch inside with leather tag ? This so far looks good to me


----------



## amstevens714

vesna said:


> is there a pouch inside with leather tag ? This so far looks good to me



Hello!

Thank you for your time! There is no pouch- only the hanging tag on the straps.

I think since its reversible they made both sides exactly the same - no pouch on either side.

Here are two other examples I was able to find if that is helpful:

http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVE...Reversible-Double-Sac-Y-Tote-Gold-Brown-33943

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-double-sac-tote-bag.html


Thank you so very very much!


----------



## jamcl31

Item: YSL Classic Sling Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 281271373162
Seller: wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281271373162?redirect=mobile

Thanks!


----------



## Jana123

Hello, could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? I bought it on videdressing but i want to make sure. Also does anyone know the name of the model and the year? Thank you ever so much for your help!


----------



## maxell_79

Hi, 

Could someone please be kind telling me if this wallet is authentic and if it is, from which collection/year? I could not find this wallet on YSL website at all.


----------



## vesna

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your time! There is no pouch- only the hanging tag on the straps.
> 
> I think since its reversible they made both sides exactly the same - no pouch on either side.
> 
> Here are two other examples I was able to find if that is helpful:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVE...Reversible-Double-Sac-Y-Tote-Gold-Brown-33943
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-double-sac-tote-bag.html
> 
> 
> Thank you so very very much!



yes, you are right, I did not mean the pocket pouch, but I thought this bag also had a hanging separate pouch which had a tag inside, few models without inner pocket had those for documents etc, zipped separate pouch on a leather trap...... but this model actually does not have that, the serial number is on the leather strip, and it all looks authentic to me


----------



## amstevens714

vesna said:


> yes, you are right, I did not mean the pocket pouch, but I thought this bag also had a hanging separate pouch which had a tag inside, few models without inner pocket had those for documents etc, zipped separate pouch on a leather trap...... but this model actually does not have that, the serial number is on the leather strip, and it all looks authentic to me



Thank you thank you thank you Vesna!

I am brand new to YSL, so was at a complete loss as to what I should be looking for in an authentic item. I just made sure i purchased from a reputable seller, but i had to go completely on faith. I can't thank you enough for your time and expertise.

Have a great day!!


----------



## vesna

maxell_79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please be kind telling me if this wallet is authentic and if it is, from which collection/year? I could not find this wallet on YSL website at all.



if it is authentic, and I could not say anything about that, I am not familiar with the model, it has to be from a transition year when Slimane took over and changed the name to Saint Laurent Paris. They still make bags with YSL symbol, but Saint laurent paris hardware, but also inside imprint on the leather should be gold Saint Laurent Paris. Only in a transition year, hardware was introduced with Saint Laurent Paris, while all other tags and imprints remained Yves Saint Laurent. So, if authentic it has to be from that transition period, because zipper has SLP and inside imprint on the leather is YSL....chyc tote has the same from that period


----------



## vesna

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you Vesna!
> 
> I am brand new to YSL, so was at a complete loss as to what I should be looking for in an authentic item. I just made sure i purchased from a reputable seller, but i had to go completely on faith. I can't thank you enough for your time and expertise.
> 
> Have a great day!!



this forum is so great because we can share what we know and had seen, I hope more girls will come forward to comment on some bags with which I am not familiar


----------



## vesna

Jana123 said:


> Hello, could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? I bought it on videdressing but i want to make sure. Also does anyone know the name of the model and the year? Thank you ever so much for your help!



could you please send the original link of the sale or if you have the bag, post photos of the inside of the bag with all Yves Saint Laurent tags with serial number and signature


----------



## vesna

jamcl31 said:


> Item: YSL Classic Sling Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 281271373162
> Seller: wearaboutfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281271373162?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks!


not sure really, first of all metal tag I have seen would better fit with the sewing line, and also we need to see the lining inside and a metal tag with Yves Saint Laurent signature


----------



## amstevens714

vesna said:


> this forum is so great because we can share what we know and had seen, I hope more girls will come forward to comment on some bags with which I am not familiar



The forum is terrific! It would be great to have more authenticators but I know it's takes a lot of knowledge. I just can't tell you how much we appreciate all your help when you can provide it !


----------



## Jana123

vesna said:


> could you please send the original link of the sale or if you have the bag, post photos of the inside of the bag with all Yves Saint Laurent tags with serial number and signature


Thanks a million, Vesna, here is the link to the website with more pictures. I dont think the bag has a serial number.. At least i couldnt find any. : http://de.videdressing.com/schultertaschen-leder/yves-saint-laurent/p-2098333.html


----------



## smilestarrr

Hi! I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this YSL Downtown I am eyeing on ebay. I have never owned a YSL bag and am not sure what to look for but I just love this bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Item: YSL Downtown
Listing Number: ebay item #
121279365127
Seller: dededa80
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Downtow...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3cd04007


----------



## jenkeepers

Item: YSL Sac de Jour Classic Bag
Listing Number:301107072126
Seller: oweconni
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301107072126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Hi-wondering if its an authentic ysl bag? Thanks !


----------



## vesna

Jana123 said:


> Thanks a million, Vesna, here is the link to the website with more pictures. I dont think the bag has a serial number.. At least i couldnt find any. : http://de.videdressing.com/schultertaschen-leder/yves-saint-laurent/p-2098333.html



yes, it is authentic bag from what I believe is Tom Ford era but not sure about that

it is a tassel suede bag, should have a serial number

144911 213317

which is on the opposite side (inside) of the Yves Saint Laurent gold print...check when you get it


----------



## vesna

smilestarrr said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this YSL Downtown I am eyeing on ebay. I have never owned a YSL bag and am not sure what to look for but I just love this bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: YSL Downtown
> Listing Number: ebay item #
> 121279365127
> Seller: dededa80
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Downtow...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3cd04007



looks authentic in my opinion, check with the seller if she could send you photo of the back of the inner leather tag with serial number, YSL engraving on the side of any  buckle and underside of a zipper head of any of the two top zippers (driver of the zipper along the teeth), to see the logo ...to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

jenkeepers said:


> Item: YSL Sac de Jour Classic Bag
> Listing Number:301107072126
> Seller: oweconni
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301107072126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hi-wondering if its an authentic ysl bag? Thanks !



not enough photos to authenticate, however the seller has few accounts and was marked on tPF Celine forum as "beware' for trying to sell fake Celine bag

see here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/beware-of-this-seller-on-ebay-844436.html#post25953286


----------



## Jana123

vesna said:


> yes, it is authentic bag from what I believe is Tom Ford era but not sure about that
> 
> it is a tassel suede bag, should have a serial number
> 
> 144911 213317
> 
> which is on the opposite side (inside) of the Yves Saint Laurent gold print...check when you get it


Thank you so much for your time and your experise, Vesna! Your efford is very much appreciated!


----------



## semc7

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour BagSaint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag 
Listing Number: 331132923412
Seller: fiona1077
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Classic-Small-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-/331132923412?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KaMqkmhNR%252B47zpge69XQLNDT30c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_101wt_1083
Comments: the seller will be relisting this bag - i'm tempted & wanted it authenticated if possible first


----------



## vesna

semc7 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour BagSaint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag
> Listing Number: 331132923412
> Seller: fiona1077
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Classic-Small-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-/331132923412?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KaMqkmhNR%252B47zpge69XQLNDT30c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_101wt_1083
> Comments: the seller will be relisting this bag - i'm tempted & wanted it authenticated if possible first



it would be great to see the serial number inside the bag and paper tag with serial number on it, receipt with her personal data covered if possible, to be 100% sure, no red flags there but I would like to be certain for highly faked bags like this one


----------



## tobeylopez

Guys help me to authenticate this bag pls. Thanks much.


----------



## tobeylopez

Can u also give me a price range for this model. Thanks much guys in advance.


----------



## vesna

tobeylopez said:


> View attachment 2521646
> View attachment 2521647
> View attachment 2521648
> View attachment 2521649
> View attachment 2521651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys help me to authenticate this bag pls. Thanks much.



could you please post the back of the leather tag shown in one of the photos, underside of a zipper head (driver), as well as the key and the lock


----------



## TKM69

hello.
is it possible to help with shoes please? http://www.frockdrop.com/yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather-tribute-sandals.html#


----------



## 19940318

Hi! I am new to Purseforum...I know you guys are professional and I need your help to authenticate a YSL monogramme tassel satchel. Has YSL ever made the tassel satchel that has this kind of bottom? This is a picture I download online,  and this is an authentic one. You guys see the piece of leather that is spliced on the bottom? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this is my YSL bag.See the difference on the bottom? Is this authentic?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you so much!


----------



## semc7

vesna said:


> it would be great to see the serial number inside the bag and paper tag with serial number on it, receipt with her personal data covered if possible, to be 100% sure, no red flags there but I would like to be certain for highly faked bags like this one



thanks for this, what do you think of this bag? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181335433654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

i'm going to message the seller with your questions


----------



## Louboutinista

Hi ladies, here's one for you to authenticate 

Item: "YSL GREY LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR CABAS CHYC HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER LARGE NEW NWT"
Listing Number: 181317019970
Seller:  omg-q-girl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181317019970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:     It looks pretty authentic to me with the cards and serial number and all. But I still have doubts... thank you ladies!!


----------



## maxell_79

vesna said:


> if it is authentic, and I could not say anything about that, I am not familiar with the model, it has to be from a transition year when Slimane took over and changed the name to Saint Laurent Paris. They still make bags with YSL symbol, but Saint laurent paris hardware, but also inside imprint on the leather should be gold Saint Laurent Paris. Only in a transition year, hardware was introduced with Saint Laurent Paris, while all other tags and imprints remained Yves Saint Laurent. So, if authentic it has to be from that transition period, because zipper has SLP and inside imprint on the leather is YSL....chyc tote has the same from that period



Hi Vesna, 

Many many thanx for your time and option. It's amazing how you know so much.


----------



## Asphodel

Can someone please help me authenticate this item I just purchased. Thank you!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Downtown Handbag Medium Large NR

Listing Number: ebay item # 261406212729

Seller: melliebeth

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261406212729


----------



## LadySwan

Hi Ladies,

I got this bag from a private seller. She told me it is from NM online store. She also sent me the tags with the bag. I still wanna check if this bag can be authenticated. Thanks.


----------



## LadySwan

More pictures.


----------



## Acespade

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse Dome 2007 
Listing Number: 
161234666071
 Seller: kiwishe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161234666071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  		Hi purse forum members!  Please help me out if you're so inclined, does  this seem authentic to you?  (The listing is already expired but I have  an opportunity to purchase from the seller for less than the offered  price.)  I know this is a super old style but I'm really into it.  I can  deal with a little use and am happy to get it cleaned up.  I just hate  fake bags.    Thank you!


----------



## Acespade

Hmm that link does not appear to work, try this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...2FRrpXH6Ov%2BJwOV%2F0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CluelessHusbby

Item: YSL Oversize Muse Satchel Bag
Listing Number:301099256702
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Ove...ack-Retail-1950-Celebs-favorite-/301099256702
Comments:  Please let me know if this authentic and what a good price to pay would be.  Also, I am looking to buy this for my wife for our anniversary, and I don't know much about purses, so please let me know if this style is what would be considered like the classic YSL bag.

Thanks


----------



## TKM69

TKM69 said:


> hello.
> is it possible to help with shoes please? http://www.frockdrop.com/yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather-tribute-sandals.html#



Can I get a reply on this please and if I am posting in the wrong place let me know. thnx


----------



## semc7

Item: St Laurent Sac De Jour excellent condition in dustbag/ authentcity cards.receipt  
Listing Number: 181335433654
Seller: lisastoker1972 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181335433654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: again, i'm in contact with the seller with this one, she provided an additional picture which i have uploaded..

thank you


----------



## vesna

19940318 said:


> Hi! I am new to Purseforum...I know you guys are professional and I need your help to authenticate a YSL monogramme tassel satchel. Has YSL ever made the tassel satchel that has this kind of bottom? This is a picture I download online, and this is an authentic one. You guys see the piece of leather that is spliced on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522240
> 
> And this is my YSL bag.See the difference on the bottom? Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522249
> View attachment 2522251
> View attachment 2522252
> View attachment 2522256
> 
> Thank you so much!


 

sorry I would not know, I have not seen this type with such a bottom, but other girls might have, hoping someone else would chime in


----------



## vesna

semc7 said:


> thanks for this, what do you think of this bag? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181335433654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> i'm going to message the seller with your questions


 photos are so small that you can not see details, receipt, tags, zipper pull, all very very small, ebay allows to upload very large pics and enlarge them, but these were made very low resolution, sorry, could not tell


----------



## vesna

LadySwan said:


> More pictures.


 

this all look good to me  beautiful texture and colour, OMG


----------



## vesna

Louboutinista said:


> Hi ladies, here's one for you to authenticate
> 
> Item: "YSL GREY LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR CABAS CHYC HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER LARGE NEW NWT"
> Listing Number: 181317019970
> Seller: omg-q-girl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181317019970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: It looks pretty authentic to me with the cards and serial number and all. But I still have doubts... thank you ladies!!


 
looks authentic to me, she has two ? That is strange. However,  I have not found red flags about this bag


----------



## vesna

babydoll9 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this item I just purchased. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Downtown Handbag Medium Large NR
> 
> Listing Number: ebay item # 261406212729
> 
> Seller: melliebeth
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261406212729


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Acespade said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Muse Dome 2007
> Listing Number:
> 161234666071
> Seller: kiwishe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161234666071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:         Hi purse forum members! Please help me out if you're so inclined, does this seem authentic to you? (The listing is already expired but I have an opportunity to purchase from the seller for less than the offered price.) I know this is a super old style but I'm really into it. I can deal with a little use and am happy to get it cleaned up. I just hate fake bags.  Thank you!


 

please check the link, because it does not lead me to Muse bag


----------



## vesna

Acespade said:


> Hmm that link does not appear to work, try this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...2FRrpXH6Ov%2BJwOV%2F0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
oh, this link is working well, this looks like an authentic bag, super old but classic and many of us still like it a lot


----------



## vesna

CluelessHusbby said:


> Item: YSL Oversize Muse Satchel Bag
> Listing Number:301099256702
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Ove...ack-Retail-1950-Celebs-favorite-/301099256702
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic and what a good price to pay would be. Also, I am looking to buy this for my wife for our anniversary, and I don't know much about purses, so please let me know if this style is what would be considered like the classic YSL bag.
> 
> Thanks


 
this looks like authent bag to me although we would need more photos to support that: - the key, 
- underside of a zipper head - driver of the zipper along the teeth, 
- back of the inner leather tag to see serial number

This is a classic bag and many of us still like it, but this price is outrageous for this bag, you can find far better price for oversize muse nowdays

perhaps your wife would like more contemporary style of Chyc. I am personally in favour of the dome Muse, but many many prefer rectangular chyc purse, and you can find one in this price range easily...perhaps it is best to ask her or make her show her favourite


----------



## Asphodel

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thank you so much Vesna. It is very nice of you to take the time and do this for us. I was wondering if the link you used showed all 12 pictures or just 5 pictures of the downtown Patent YSL. For some reason whenI use the link only 5 pictures of the bag show.


----------



## vesna

TKM69 said:


> Can I get a reply on this please and if I am posting in the wrong place let me know. thnx


 
sorry about this, we sometimes have Dallas who visits this forum and comments on shoes, but I haven't seen her in a while, maybe "glass slipper" forum will be a better place to post this


----------



## vesna

semc7 said:


> Item: St Laurent Sac De Jour excellent condition in dustbag/ authentcity cards.receipt
> Listing Number: 181335433654
> Seller: lisastoker1972
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181335433654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: again, i'm in contact with the seller with this one, she provided an additional picture which i have uploaded..
> 
> thank you


 
I would really like to see the original ones larger, because I can tell nothing from the listing itself


----------



## vesna

babydoll9 said:


> Thank you so much Vesna. It is very nice of you to take the time and do this for us. I was wondering if the link you used showed all 12 pictures or just 5 pictures of the downtown Patent YSL. For some reason whenI use the link only 5 pictures of the bag show.


 
I saw all 12


----------



## Asphodel

vesna said:


> I saw all 12




Thanks you rock!!!


----------



## LadySwan

vesna said:


> this all look good to me  beautiful texture and colour, OMG



Thanks, I am so glad.


----------



## addicted ali

Hiya ladies

I would be very grateful if someone can authenticate this for me, would appreciate a second opinion 

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/281271911373
Item:  YSL Easy
Listing: 281271911373
Seller:  7tony7tiger7

Good thing is the seller does allow returns...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## TKM69

vesna said:


> sorry about this, we sometimes have Dallas who visits this forum and comments on shoes, but I haven't seen her in a while, maybe "glass slipper" forum will be a better place to post this



ok, thanks.


----------



## Acespade

vesna said:


> oh, this link is working well, this looks like an authentic bag, super old but classic and many of us still like it a lot


Thank you!  I went ahead and purchased for $900, and I'm hoping that my go-to bag repair place can spruce it up a bit.  Seems worth a little wear and tear for an $800 discount on such a classic style.


----------



## vesna

addicted ali said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone can authenticate this for me, would appreciate a second opinion
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281271911373
> Item: YSL Easy
> Listing: 281271911373
> Seller: 7tony7tiger7
> 
> Good thing is the seller does allow returns...
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 
looks like authentic Easy to me


----------



## addicted ali

vesna said:


> looks like authentic Easy to me




Thanks Vesna! Now I can rest "easy" lol! Pun intended!


----------



## Maedy

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25146662328...rkparms=gh1g=I251466623280.N5.S2.M8797.R5.TR7
Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Small Sac De Jour in Blush / Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing: 251466623280
Seller: loulou319


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25146662328...rkparms=gh1g=I251466623280.N5.S2.M8797.R5.TR7
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Small Sac De Jour in Blush / Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 251466623280
> Seller: loulou319



looks authentic in my oppinion


----------



## Acespade

Item: YSL Muse Dome Black
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: majorholdingsbiz
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321342101330?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thank you!


----------



## PursePrincess24

good morning, could you please authenticate this for me? i purchased it but i'm covered in case its not authentic.. 
description: Ysl ivory patent leather large Muse bag, handbag, purse, tote Retail $1850
item# 231167575028
seller: *savi_enterprises*
 thanks so much!


----------



## misssskaty

Item: Yves Saint-Laurent Bifold Wallet Enamel Purple Listing Number:221374151858
Seller:elady01
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310884090750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Hi, i want to know if this wallet is authentic?

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Acespade said:


> Item: YSL Muse Dome Black
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: majorholdingsbiz
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321342101330?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thank you!



no signs that it is not authentic, I would just need more support, like the back of the inner leather tag, zipper head underside and the photo of  zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

PursePrincess24 said:


> good morning, could you please authenticate this for me? i purchased it but i'm covered in case its not authentic..
> description: Ysl ivory patent leather large Muse bag, handbag, purse, tote Retail $1850
> item# 231167575028
> seller: *savi_enterprises*
> thanks so much!



when you get it just post more photos of the zipper pulls and zipper head underside, as well as the lock and the key...looks fine so far


----------



## Acespade

vesna said:


> no signs that it is not authentic, I would just need more support, like the back of the inner leather tag, zipper head underside and the photo of  zipper pulls


I had them post more pics, what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321342101330&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi -- Can you please let me know if this is authentic or fake? 

Item:GENUINE YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc medium Leather Bag Listing Number:271413674726
Seller:allcustomerneeds 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f318402e6


----------



## anhlondontt11

hi, can you please help authenticate these two products thanks a lot

Item:  YSL Designer Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 221386905468
Seller:delilahm14
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386905468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments:

Item:  YSL Designer Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 221386906268
Seller:delilahm14
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386906268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments:


----------



## gmo7753

Hi there,


Would someone be able to authenticate this YSL clutch for me please?


Style: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
Seller: renu_jean
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171257597586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Many thanks,


Gloria


----------



## vesna

Acespade said:


> I had them post more pics, what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321342101330&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi -- Can you please let me know if this is authentic or fake?
> 
> Item:GENUINE YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc medium Leather Bag Listing Number:271413674726
> Seller:allcustomerneeds
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YSL...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f318402e6





this is a FAKE, stay away please !!!!!


----------



## vesna

misssskaty said:


> Item: Yves Saint-Laurent Bifold Wallet Enamel Purple Listing Number:221374151858
> Seller:elady01
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310884090750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Hi, i want to know if this wallet is authentic?
> 
> Thank you


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

gmo7753 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to authenticate this YSL clutch for me please?
> 
> 
> Style: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> Seller: renu_jean
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171257597586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> 
> Gloria





it looks authentic, it would be good to see papers better with serial number if possible


----------



## vesna

anhlondontt11 said:


> hi, can you please help authenticate these two products thanks a lot
> 
> Item:  YSL Designer Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 221386905468
> Seller:delilahm14
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386905468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments:
> 
> Item:  YSL Designer Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 221386906268
> Seller:delilahm14
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386906268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments:



I personally do not think they are authentic ...I do not know this style too well, but details do not look authentic at all


----------



## KristinaMarie

Item: Ysl Y-Mail Wallet Gold Metallic Matte New Zip-AroundListing Number:
Listing Number:201043284450
Seller:alfa5970 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Y-Mail-...d-/121289617659?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3d6cb0fb
Comments: Could you please authenticate this wallet for me


----------



## jdell

Hi Please help authenticate!! Thank you!!

Item: YSL Classic Medium Monogramme- Tassel Satchel
Listing Number: 161230590778
Seller: monica19932012 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Classic...X7F9p7rT5qUp5Dw6Kx4iw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## zhouy101

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL GRAY LEOPARD-PRINT CALF-HAIR TRIBTOO PUMP 36.5 $880
Listing Number: 331146018187
Seller: shopwithme952
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...18187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d19d73d8b
Comments: Please help me out!!! Is this pair authentic?? They are so cute!! >__<

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Glenichka

Item: Ysl Chyc Cabas medium
Seller: Abity Co
Listing: Bags and Purses in Facebook


----------



## Glenichka

And there is more... Thank you in advance for any help Tpfers.. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

vesna said:


> this is a FAKE, stay away please !!!!!



Glad I got you to authenticate. Thanks so much!


----------



## Alinakocherova

Hi guys!
Need your help
Item:Rare color! Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Handbag Large Bordeaux with tag

eBay item number:231173331172

Seller:zhubiyin
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231173331172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 Could you please authenticate this purse!
Thank you


----------



## [vogue]

tem: Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac de Jour Leather Handbag In Powder (Biege)
Listing Number: 281282994304
Seller: ladysadiasalad-uk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417dc5e080

Comments: Looks legit! But looks more grey than beige... TIA!


----------



## anhlondontt11

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this purse. thanks a lot

Item:YSL Designer Clutch Bag
Listing Number:221386905468
Seller:delilahm14
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386905468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
Comments:


----------



## julie_ccy

Quote: Please help me authenticate this YSL Clutch  I am buying off a Facebook Consignment Group so I don't have the links and seller info.
Item: Blue YSL Clutch
Comments: The photos were taken later in the night so it may be hard to tell..not sure if it's good enough for authenticating but if you need other photos I can ask her! Thank you!

First Photo

Second Photo

Third Photo

Fourth Photo

Fifth Photo

Sixth Photo

Seventh Photo

Eighth Photo

Ninth Photo

Tenth Photo

Eleventh Photo


----------



## vesna

KristinaMarie said:


> Item: Ysl Y-Mail Wallet Gold Metallic Matte New Zip-AroundListing Number:
> Listing Number:201043284450
> Seller:alfa5970
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Y-Mail-...d-/121289617659?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3d6cb0fb
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this wallet for me





I believe that the seller is different, I am seeing this wallet from eurochyc which is authentic:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Y-Mail-...d-/121289617659?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3d6cb0fb


----------



## vesna

jdell said:


> Hi Please help authenticate!! Thank you!!
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Medium Monogramme- Tassel Satchel
> Listing Number: 161230590778
> Seller: monica19932012
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Classic...X7F9p7rT5qUp5Dw6Kx4iw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I am sorry, I do not know this bag that well, I would like to see dust bag and paperwork, zipper pull and underside of a zipper head


----------



## vesna

zhouy101 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL GRAY LEOPARD-PRINT CALF-HAIR TRIBTOO PUMP 36.5 $880
> Listing Number: 331146018187
> Seller: shopwithme952
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...18187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d19d73d8b
> Comments: Please help me out!!! Is this pair authentic?? They are so cute!! >__<
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



no idea , sorry...sometimes Dallas visits this forum and comments on shoes, but I have not seen her in a while, perhaps "glass slipper" on tPF  would be better forum for shoes


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> And there is more... Thank you in advance for any help Tpfers.. Really appreciate it.


 at first look it looks authentic, but I would need to see papers and zipper pull and zipper head underside if possible


----------



## vesna

Alinakocherova said:


> Hi guys!
> Need your help
> Item:Rare color! Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Handbag Large Bordeaux with tag
> 
> eBay item number:231173331172
> 
> Seller:zhubiyin
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231173331172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Could you please authenticate this purse!
> Thank you


looks good to me but I would like to see papers closeup photo and zipper pulls and zipper head underside


----------



## vesna

[vogue];26381099 said:
			
		

> tem: Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac de Jour Leather Handbag In Powder (Biege)
> Listing Number: 281282994304
> Seller: ladysadiasalad-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417dc5e080
> 
> Comments: Looks legit! But looks more grey than beige... TIA!



it does look grey...I think it is fine but closeup of papers and zipper pull is needed, as well as underside of a zipper head, to be certain


----------



## vesna

anhlondontt11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this purse. thanks a lot
> 
> Item:YSL Designer Clutch Bag
> Listing Number:221386905468
> Seller:delilahm14
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221386905468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> Comments:


this was authenticated in post # 9455, we ask for the specific format because it allows you to do a search if it was authenticated before, by the name of the seller is the best way.....makes your search so much easier if it was already authenticated...I do not think this is authentic


----------



## vesna

julie_ccy said:


> Quote: Please help me authenticate this YSL Clutch  I am buying off a Facebook Consignment Group so I don't have the links and seller info.
> Item: Blue YSL Clutch
> Comments: The photos were taken later in the night so it may be hard to tell..not sure if it's good enough for authenticating but if you need other photos I can ask her! Thank you!
> 
> First Photo
> 
> Second Photo
> 
> Third Photo
> 
> Fourth Photo
> 
> Fifth Photo
> 
> Sixth Photo
> 
> Seventh Photo
> 
> Eighth Photo
> 
> Ninth Photo
> 
> Tenth Photo
> 
> Eleventh Photo



looks fine so far, but I would need one more photo to be 100% sure: the card which is rectangular with rounded corners, I see it in the bottom part of the photo of cards, turned to the writing and clearly photographed...I am asking for this because I myself was burned by the fake of this clutch, only papers and dust bag are revealing the fake


----------



## Glenichka

How about this pic the blue one is taken from my friends bag bought un Singapore i just compared the pics.. And if u can maximize can u tell me if the other T from Laurent looks different from the T from Saint..


----------



## [vogue]

vesna said:


> it does look grey...I think it is fine but closeup of papers and zipper pull is needed, as well as underside of a zipper head, to be certain



Additional pictures:


----------



## [vogue]

vesna said:


> it does look grey...i think it is fine but closeup of papers and zipper pull is needed, as well as underside of a zipper head, to be certain


----------



## KristinaMarie

vesna said:


> I believe that the seller is different, I am seeing this wallet from eurochyc which is authentic:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Y-Mail-...d-/121289617659?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3d6cb0fb


oh you're right about the seller and thanks so much!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

could you please check if this bag is authentic? tia! 

Item: Used authentic YSL EASY bag Yves Saint Laurent Tan low starting bid!
Listing Number: 271423624315
Seller: authenticaddiction
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Used-authent..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f321bd47b&_uhb=1

thanks again!


----------



## foniz

Hi, i have 2 Sac de jour bags and the tags of the two bags inside the zip are different, can anyone please arise if this issue is related to authenticity of the bag? 

Both bags are from two Fashion boutiques (both authorized dealers) in Italy.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## E.Amelie

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Small Leather Tote Listing 
Number: 281281941647  
Seller: josephinetan13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281281941647?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: seller does not guarantee authenticity because it was a gift....

Thank you!!


----------



## Idealbagsnyc

Hello! Pls help me authenticate this YSL Chyc Wallet. TIA 

Item: YSL Chyc Wallet
Seller: marls04
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Preowned-YSL-Chyc-Wallet-5307b8b80b47d31d2f05567c

The seller also sent me additional photos below: 

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.7

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.3

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.5

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c10c11803f0ed_0.1


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL FUCSIA STUDDED LEATHER MINI SAC DE JOUR 100% AUTHENTIC NEW
Listing Number: 400673413832
Seller: gamebuster
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400673413832

 Thank you in advance!


----------



## vickitaa92

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL FUCSIA STUDDED LEATHER MINI SAC DE JOUR 100% AUTHENTIC NEW
> Listing Number: 400673413832
> Seller: gamebuster
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400673413832
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Attatched photos


----------



## vickitaa92

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL FUCSIA STUDDED LEATHER MINI SAC DE JOUR 100% AUTHENTIC NEW
> Listing Number: 400673413832
> Seller: gamebuster
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400673413832
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I can't attach multiple photos..


----------



## julie_ccy

vesna said:


> looks fine so far, but I would need one more photo to be 100% sure: the card which is rectangular with rounded corners, I see it in the bottom part of the photo of cards, turned to the writing and clearly photographed...I am asking for this because I myself was burned by the fake of this clutch, only papers and dust bag are revealing the fake


Thank you! Here are the photos  

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1394992396_fda85831d48e4b7299f349ce93bdf416

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1394995508_8b837ac5850b8b77e758810a1c946022


----------



## kittenzen

hello,

could you please help authenticate this listing on ebay, a YSL Muse II that i adore

item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black/Navy/Burgendy "Muse Two" handbag
listing number: 281283411036
seller: dreamclosetli
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281283411036?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

i also found a similar bag on another website which guarantees its authenticity and seems very legitimate, but its inside tag looks different (the inside tag doesn't have the "rive gauche" below the "yves Saint Laurent". could it be just a different version that I am not aware of???
http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/yves-saint-lauren-tri-color-muse-two

thanks


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> How about this pic the blue one is taken from my friends bag bought un Singapore i just compared the pics.. And if u can maximize can u tell me if the other T from Laurent looks different from the T from Saint..





the tag  middle is from large ligne bag and on the side is in mini size


----------



## vesna

[vogue];26392345 said:
			
		

> Additional pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2540668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540669
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540671



pics are too small to see anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

[vogue];26392349 said:
			
		

> View attachment 2540685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540688





these photos are also too small to figure anything from them, sorry


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> could you please check if this bag is authentic? tia!
> 
> Item: Used authentic YSL EASY bag Yves Saint Laurent Tan low starting bid!
> Listing Number: 271423624315
> Seller: authenticaddiction
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Used-authent..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f321bd47b&_uhb=1
> 
> thanks again!



this is a fake bag ((


----------



## vesna

foniz said:


> Hi, i have 2 Sac de jour bags and the tags of the two bags inside the zip are different, can anyone please arise if this issue is related to authenticity of the bag?
> 
> Both bags are from two Fashion boutiques (both authorized dealers) in Italy.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



sorry I can't see much from the photos, I would need full photos of tags, serial numbers, zipper pulls and zipper head undersides


----------



## vesna

E.Amelie said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Small Leather Tote Listing
> Number: 281281941647
> Seller: josephinetan13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281281941647?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: seller does not guarantee authenticity because it was a gift....
> 
> Thank you!!



no, it is not authentic bag


----------



## vesna

Idealbagsnyc said:


> Hello! Pls help me authenticate this YSL Chyc Wallet. TIA
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Wallet
> Seller: marls04
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Preowned-YSL-Chyc-Wallet-5307b8b80b47d31d2f05567c
> 
> The seller also sent me additional photos below:
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.7
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.3
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c1080587d6a2e_0.5
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1pxvtfa3uo81z#attid%253Datt_144c10c11803f0ed_0.1



looks OK from original  page but I can not view the ones you posted, and it would be good to see those


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> I can't attach multiple photos..


we need more details, better larger photos of zipper pulls and zipper head underside, serial number also


----------



## vesna

julie_ccy said:


> Thank you! Here are the photos
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1394992396_fda85831d48e4b7299f349ce93bdf416
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1394995508_8b837ac5850b8b77e758810a1c946022





looks good


----------



## vesna

kittenzen said:


> hello,
> 
> could you please help authenticate this listing on ebay, a YSL Muse II that i adore
> 
> item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black/Navy/Burgendy "Muse Two" handbag
> listing number: 281283411036
> seller: dreamclosetli
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281283411036?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> i also found a similar bag on another website which guarantees its authenticity and seems very legitimate, but its inside tag looks different (the inside tag doesn't have the "rive gauche" below the "yves Saint Laurent". could it be just a different version that I am not aware of???
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/yves-saint-lauren-tri-color-muse-two
> 
> thanks



the one on ebay is authentic


----------



## Glenichka

Im sorry for taking your time Vesna. Yup i know, but the red one is medium and the pocket inside is from a mini size so thats that mean fake? This bag is a medium. So is it fake? Can u say something about this T in Laurent and Saint its different.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

can you please authenticate this roady bag for me:

Item: YSL LARGE LEATHER ROADY HOBO 
Listing Number: 201053405560
Seller: maximum_happiness 
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ecfb78178&_uhb=1

thanks much!


----------



## kittenzen

vesna said:


> the one on ebay is authentic



thank you vesna


----------



## foniz

vesna said:


> sorry I can't see much from the photos, I would need full photos of tags, serial numbers, zipper pulls and zipper head undersides


Thanks a lot, Vesna, i will send more photos to you shortly,

I have seen different positions of the tags sewed inside the zip pocket in the Saint Laurent store today, some in centralized position in the zip pocket and a couple of tag sewed on the side in the zip pocket, do you know if Saint Laurent makes bag in this way?


----------



## vickitaa92

vesna said:


> we need more details, better larger photos of zipper pulls and zipper head underside, serial number also



I have attatched a photo of the serial nr, the seller said that it was hard to capture. See below for more photos. TIA!


----------



## vickitaa92

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL FUCSIA STUDDED LEATHER MINI SAC DE JOUR 100% AUTHENTIC NEW
> Listing Number: 400673413832
> Seller: gamebuster
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400673413832
> 
> Thank you in advance!



One more photo


----------



## vickitaa92

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL FUCSIA STUDDED LEATHER MINI SAC DE JOUR 100% AUTHENTIC NEW
> Listing Number: 400673413832
> Seller: gamebuster
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400673413832
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Let me know if you need more photos


----------



## Alinakocherova

hi guys!
need your help!!

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac de Jour Leather Handbag In Powder (Biege)
Listing number is applicable: 281282994304
Seller: ladysadiasalad-uk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281282994304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> Im sorry for taking your time Vesna. Yup i know, but the red one is medium and the pocket inside is from a mini size so thats that mean fake? This bag is a medium. So is it fake? Can u say something about this T in Laurent and Saint its different.


 

it is different indeed, but I have not seen enought of them in real life to see the quality of print on others, I would not know , I hope someone owing this bag might comment


----------



## vesna

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can you please authenticate this roady bag for me:
> 
> Item: YSL LARGE LEATHER ROADY HOBO
> Listing Number: 201053405560
> Seller: maximum_happiness
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-L..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ecfb78178&_uhb=1
> 
> thanks much!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> Let me know if you need more photos


 
if it is possible to see the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper over the teeth)


----------



## vesna

Alinakocherova said:


> hi guys!
> need your help!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac de Jour Leather Handbag In Powder (Biege)
> Listing number is applicable: 281282994304
> Seller: ladysadiasalad-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281282994304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you


 
Hi, if you do a search (that is the reason for posting format) you will find a discussion on this bag in posts   # 9471, 9475, 9476 ...before posting you can search any bag you want to see if it is authenticated before......photos sent to me were too small and also the colour is in question, please ask the seller about those issues


----------



## Glenichka

Here is more... Thanks again Vesna


----------



## Glenichka

I really hope u can help me i have till friday to return it if its verdict is Fake...


----------



## maibueser

Can you authenticate this for me. TIA 

Ysl chyc mini

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251465265026?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## maibueser

And this one too 

Ysl chyc 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171270813099?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## luthienbabe

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



thanks!! i'm also going to the seller's store to check the condition of the bag before i buy it, but i wanna see if it's authentic first before going.


----------



## Glenichka

Can somebody tell me where can i find serial for the ysl chyc ligne


----------



## foniz

vesna said:


> sorry I can't see much from the photos, I would need full photos of tags, serial numbers, zipper pulls and zipper head undersides


Here are the pictures of another bag that have the same issue.































1 part I found very strange is the tag inside the zip pocket, my friend has another Sac de Jour, but the tag is in this position, while the tag in my bag is inverted. Do you know if Saint Laurent makes bags with tags in different positions?






Thanks a lot for your help, Vesna.


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> I really hope u can help me i have till friday to return it if its verdict is Fake...






please look at net a Porter website, each bag you select has an inside  view, 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/402784


and you can see that 11' x 8' has the tag on the side, 
14'x 10' has it in the middle


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> Can somebody tell me where can i find serial for the ysl chyc ligne




inside the pocket


----------



## Glenichka

I couldnt find a large size though =( coz now i compared with the other medium this one seems bigger. And what do u think of the zipper pull is it real to u? Thanks


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> I couldnt find a large size though =( coz now i compared with the other medium this one seems bigger. And what do u think of the zipper pull is it real to u? Thanks


 
strange, they did change hardware several times until they settled to this one, so I am not sure if they ever had zipper pull with vertical signature like on yours, Saint Laurent and Paris is vertically engraved...but since switching to saint laurent Paris from Yves Saint laurent, they had several phases of varied hardware and paperwork...I am just not sure....zipper head looks good to me, but the fakes are sooo darn good to, I would not really know. 

I will try to find more data to see what is going on...what are your measurements ?


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> I couldnt find a large size though =( coz now i compared with the other medium this one seems bigger. And what do u think of the zipper pull is it real to u? Thanks


 
Bergdorf Goodman listed large with 
10"H x 14 1/4"W x 7"D.


----------



## vesna

Glenichka said:


> Im sorry for taking your time Vesna. Yup i know, but the red one is medium and the pocket inside is from a mini size so thats that mean fake? This bag is a medium. So is it fake? Can u say something about this T in Laurent and Saint its different.


 
wait a minute, just realized that the font looks totally fake, was not paying attention to one particular detail before, sorry, I would return it if I were you


----------



## vesna

foniz said:


> Here are the pictures of another bag that have the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 part I found very strange is the tag inside the zip pocket, my friend has another Sac de Jour, but the tag is in this position, while the tag in my bag is inverted. Do you know if Saint Laurent makes bags with tags in different positions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, Vesna.


 

i rellay do not know, they changed a lot of features and would not know about the orientation of the tag.......the details look good to me, but I am not too familiar with the bag, so trust your instinct, and if the bag differes from the one you know is original just do not go for it....I was burned by the fake YSL Belle de Jour clutch, but I knew when I had it in my hands that it was a fake...smell, everything, dust bag....how does this one look to you ?


----------



## Glenichka

I knew it! It feels cheap too... Thanks a lot...


----------



## Ledieu

Please authenticate:
Item name:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Handbag Biege 100% Authentic With Tags Retail $2700
Seller ID: stayfly845
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380862441465&txnId=0
Comment:  I won't the item, seller is waiting for payment.  I just want to double check on authenticity.  Please let me know if it's safe to pay.  Thank you so much!!!

Just in case link above doesn't work:
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380862441465


----------



## vesna

maibueser said:


> Can you authenticate this for me. TIA
> 
> Ysl chyc mini
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251465265026?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE





maibueser said:


> And this one too
> 
> Ysl chyc
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171270813099?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




please post each bag in the format from post #1


----------



## maibueser

Please authenticate 

Item name:YSL Cabas cych bag beige/black 

Seller id: tianna_33

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171270813099?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## maibueser

Please authenticate 

Item name: YSL black cabas cych mini bag NWT

Seller id:mediaactive 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251465265026?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Iwcflower

Item: YSL Sac De Jour in neon pink

Seller: Liska via Farfetch

Link: http://shop.liskafashion.com/shopping/women/item10653743.aspx

Comments: Hi, I would really appreciate it if you could help to authenticate this bag that I just received over the weekend. I noticed that the wordings "Saint Laurent" is not embossed on the back of the padlock pouch. Is that normal? Am worried about authenticity. I have attached some pics of the bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iwcflower

Here are some more photos. 



Iwcflower said:


> Item: YSL Sac De Jour in neon pink
> 
> Seller: Liska via Farfetch
> 
> Link: http://shop.liskafashion.com/shopping/women/item10653743.aspx
> 
> Comments: Hi, I would really appreciate it if you could help to authenticate this bag that I just received over the weekend. I noticed that the wordings "Saint Laurent" is not embossed on the back of the padlock pouch. Is that normal? Am worried about authenticity. I have attached some pics of the bag. Thanks in advance!


fd


----------



## Iwcflower

Sorry 1 more photo. I had problems uploading more than 3 at a time. 



Iwcflower said:


> Here are some more photos.


----------



## tatiana6909

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag ((



aaww. thought so. thanks for looking though!


----------



## vesna

Iwcflower said:


> Sorry 1 more photo. I had problems uploading more than 3 at a time.







I do not see any other striking  signs of a fake, but padlock should have imprint on the back for sure, and the stitching does not look good on it either ????  strange, I would return it.


----------



## vesna

Ledieu said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item name:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Handbag Biege 100% Authentic With Tags Retail $2700
> Seller ID: stayfly845
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380862441465&txnId=0
> Comment:  I won't the item, seller is waiting for payment.  I just want to double check on authenticity.  Please let me know if it's safe to pay.  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Just in case link above doesn't work:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380862441465



we can not do this to sellers, sorry about that, but next time authenticate before winning. It is not fair to the seller and many here are selling on ebay and other places and prefer questions before bid is placed......as for the bag, it looks good to me regarding details, but I am not too familiar with it, so can not say much


----------



## vesna

maibueser said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item name:YSL Cabas cych bag beige/black
> 
> Seller id: tianna_33
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171270813099?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE





thanks for the right format, like this, others can search if the bag has already been authenticated, search by seller and title


this looks like a good bag to me, but to be 100% sure, I would like to see the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper along the teeth) and back side of inner lether tag)


----------



## vesna

maibueser said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item name: YSL black cabas cych mini bag NWT
> 
> Seller id:mediaactive
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251465265026?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



looks authentic to me


----------



## maibueser

Thanks


----------



## maibueser

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thank you so much!


----------



## bababoo88

Hi all, I recently purchased a YSL black patent Belle du Juor clutch from eBay,

seller ID : 08_08_08

link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251468325375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The bag is with me now, however there are a couple of things that I didnt notice while bidding:
1) the authenticity card came in a plastic cover as well,
2) the controle card is square instead of rectangular

which never happened with my previous YSL purchases. Could someone enlighten me please?  

TIA!


----------



## bababoo88

bababoo88 said:


> Hi all, I recently purchased a YSL black patent Belle du Juor clutch from eBay,
> 
> seller ID : 08_08_08
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251468325375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The bag is with me now, however there are a couple of things that I didnt notice while bidding:
> 1) the authenticity card came in a plastic cover as well,
> 2) the controle card is square instead of rectangular
> 
> which never happened with my previous YSL purchases. Could someone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



not sure if the pics got posted so i'll try again 

http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/bababoo88/media/IMG_36861.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/bababoo88/media/IMG_36841.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Iwcflower

vesna said:


> I do not see any other striking  signs of a fake, but padlock should have imprint on the back for sure, and the stitching does not look good on it either ????  strange, I would return it.


Thanks so much Vesna, I just requested for a return 
Seems like its a safer bet buying from the store itself and forget about the discount!


----------



## rouge13

I've read the posting format. But I've just received a gift from my mom, a new wallet. I don't know the name of it, would it be possible for it to be authenticated here if I put links to the appropriate pictures?? (I use dropbox normally)

Thanks!


----------



## slh230

Could you please authenticate this bag? Saint Laurent small Y Ligne Cabas. Bought from mynetsale.... Thanks

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/slh230/library/The Purse Forum


----------



## rouge13

rouge13 said:


> I've read the posting format. But I've just received a gift from my mom, a new wallet. I don't know the name of it, would it be possible for it to be authenticated here if I put links to the appropriate pictures?? (I use dropbox normally)
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the link to the pictures
the engraving is really hard to capture, but it says "made in italy 314903 · 534563"

The item was an hand me down, I don't have anything except the actual item. Thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/19da6ewcze1pds8/NPbxCvOW5i


----------



## vesna

bababoo88 said:


> not sure if the pics got posted so i'll try again
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/bababoo88/media/IMG_36861.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/bababoo88/media/IMG_36841.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1



all my older bags had square control card, never came in plastic, but also came in variety f other ways from different boutiques and online sources.....dust bag and the bag in general looks good to me, I believe it is authentic, unless when you have it in your hands you smell very strong cobblers glue smell...satin dust bag has all the right features too...is there are rectangular sturdy paper with rounded corners, with Yves saint Laurent on one side and some text on the other ? It is not always present with this clutch, but if yours has it I would like to see the back text of it....if you do not have it, it does not mean it is a fake at all


----------



## vesna

rouge13 said:


> Here is the link to the pictures
> the engraving is really hard to capture, but it says "made in italy 314903 · 534563"
> 
> The item was an hand me down, I don't have anything except the actual item. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/19da6ewcze1pds8/NPbxCvOW5i





it looks like it is authentic


----------



## vesna

rouge13 said:


> Here is the link to the pictures
> the engraving is really hard to capture, but it says "made in italy 314903 · 534563"
> 
> The item was an hand me down, I don't have anything except the actual item. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/19da6ewcze1pds8/NPbxCvOW5i



Belle de Jour wallet


----------



## vesna

slh230 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Saint Laurent small Y Ligne Cabas. Bought from mynetsale.... Thanks
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/slh230/library/The Purse Forum







I feel uneasy about this bag, so many details are off in my opinion


----------



## slh230

vesna said:


> I feel uneasy about this bag, so many details are off in my opinion


Thanks.... Do you think I should return it? I emailed them to complain about the mark on the underside of the pocket flap and they will accept a return (I think they normally only do credit notes).  Are there any features that confirm it's definitely a fake?


----------



## vesna

slh230 said:


> Thanks.... Do you think I should return it? I emailed them to complain about the mark on the underside of the pocket flap and they will accept a return (I think they normally only do credit notes).  Are there any features that confirm it's definitely a fake?




actually no, but the sloppy stitching is so different from the original, it just looks different than neatly made ligne bag...it is great that they accept return, just get it over with and try getting it from some reliable source


----------



## slh230

vesna said:


> actually no, but the sloppy stitching is so different from the original, it just looks different than neatly made ligne bag...it is great that they accept return, just get it over with and try getting it from some reliable source


Ok will do, thanks for your help!


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this YSL "Capri" bag for me (although I'm not sure if it's Capri as I'm fairly new to YSL).

The seller is a private seller and i heard she mixes authentic bags with replica ones...

Thanks!


----------



## redgreenblue

Could you please authenticate?

Item name: Luxus orig YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Tasche Schultertasche Leder Schwarz Vintage

Seller id:sandra-k2010

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-orig-Y...?pt=Mode_nach_Jahrzehnten&hash=item5afd2a42c2


----------



## rouge13

vesna said:


> Belle de Jour wallet


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kat12345

Hi i am about to purchase a Saint Laurent Medium Chyc bag from a friend of a friend. It is almost new and has a yellow leather color. I have checked the pictures she sent and am worried about the serial number..it has no dot like the other saint laurent bags i saw. The leather seems to be in great condition. Pls help. She claimed that it was bought in ysl store. I have no saint laurent bag yet so i need an opinion. Thank yo


----------



## Kat12345

Hi i am about to purchase a Saint Laurent Medium Chyc bag from a friend of a friend. It is almost new and has a yellow leather color. I have checked the pictures she sent and am worried about the serial number..it has no dot like the other saint laurent bags i saw. The leather seems to be in great condition. Pls help. She claimed that it was bought in ysl store. I have no saint laurent bag yet so i need an opinion. Thank yo


----------



## vesna

luthienbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this YSL "Capri" bag for me (although I'm not sure if it's Capri as I'm fairly new to YSL).
> 
> The seller is a private seller and i heard she mixes authentic bags with replica ones...
> 
> Thanks!



all the details look authentic


----------



## vesna

redgreenblue said:


> Could you please authenticate?
> 
> Item name: Luxus orig YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Tasche Schultertasche Leder Schwarz Vintage
> 
> Seller id:sandra-k2010
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-orig-Y...?pt=Mode_nach_Jahrzehnten&hash=item5afd2a42c2





I am not familiar with the style, but the details I have seen look authentic


----------



## redgreenblue

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with the style, but the details I have seen look authentic




Thank you!! 

Yes, somehow, I really find it ugly, but somehow I am completely intrigued by the color combination. If it's not going high, I think, I am going to bid and try it out in person.


----------



## luthienbabe

vesna said:


> all the details look authentic



phew! i'm glad, thanks!


----------



## jellieyc

Hi, what do you think of this one? I've been eyeing this clutch for a while! I'm hesitant because the price is too good to be true and the seller has 0 feedback. Please let me know, thank you!!!

Item: ysl clutch
Listing Number: 261431286412
Seller: keysmith1234
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-clutch-/261431286412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde84da8c


----------



## Kat12345

Hi vesna these are some of the images. Thank you so very much. Serial code inside the bag is 311208 213317. I hope you can tell me if this is authentic and also what does the codes mean, what year did this bag come out. Thanks again  its a cabas medium size.


----------



## CC love

Hi lovely ladies,

Please help me authentic this YSL bag I recently purchased. 
The seller has provided a lot of photos in the original Ebay listing. I have also taken additional photos for the authentication purpose.

It is my very first YSL bag. Your time and effort would be greatly greatly appreciated! =)

Item name: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Chyc Brown Medium Bag
Seller ID: superblue12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vesna

jellieyc said:


> Hi, what do you think of this one? I've been eyeing this clutch for a while! I'm hesitant because the price is too good to be true and the seller has 0 feedback. Please let me know, thank you!!!
> 
> Item: ysl clutch
> Listing Number: 261431286412
> Seller: keysmith1234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-clutch-/261431286412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde84da8c




I have no idea, sorry, not enough info or photos to say anything, these are really difficult unless you have some paperwork, dustbag....


----------



## vesna

Kat12345 said:


> Hi vesna these are some of the images. Thank you so very much. Serial code inside the bag is 311208 213317. I hope you can tell me if this is authentic and also what does the codes mean, what year did this bag come out. Thanks again  its a cabas medium size.



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

CC love said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Please help me authentic this YSL bag I recently purchased.
> The seller has provided a lot of photos in the original Ebay listing. I have also taken additional photos for the authentication purpose.
> 
> It is my very first YSL bag. Your time and effort would be greatly greatly appreciated! =)
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Chyc Brown Medium Bag
> Seller ID: superblue12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



it looks fine to me


----------



## Kat12345

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks vesna


----------



## Kat12345

Hi Vesna and hi all

I have found a website in Dubai that offered YSL Cabas and the price is quite low. I have asked a couple of picture and was specific with serial. Does this raise any alarm. The bag seems to be authentic online. They even offered it with an added iphone 5s. It is a new company. The picture they showed me seems ok too. Just basing on these pics what are your first impression. Thanks so much  the website is moxit.com. They are a registered company in dubai and has a connection with a german company. Please help. The Made in Italy is also in all caps. Is that normal.

Looking at the company profile and connections it seems legit. But these images they provided me,  does it seem ok? They have a moneyback guarantee too. Thanks a lot Vesna  you have been superb.

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Medium Bag
Serial code:  311210 529258
Website: moxit.com


----------



## jellieyc

Hi! I recently got a great deal on this Belle du Jour Clutch but am not sure if it is authentic. (Also can't decide if I should keep it or not!) Do you think you can help me authenticate? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ErinsMom

hi, can you please help authenticate this?  thank you!


Item:  ysl roady
 Listing Number: 141224200440
 Seller: kimloveshershopping

 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141224200440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



 Comments:


----------



## vesna

jellieyc said:


> Hi! I recently got a great deal on this Belle du Jour Clutch but am not sure if it is authentic. (Also can't decide if I should keep it or not!) Do you think you can help me authenticate? Thank you in advance!





may I see the rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the other side with readable text please ?


----------



## vesna

Kat12345 said:


> Hi Vesna and hi all
> 
> I have found a website in Dubai that offered YSL Cabas and the price is quite low. I have asked a couple of picture and was specific with serial. Does this raise any alarm. The bag seems to be authentic online. They even offered it with an added iphone 5s. It is a new company. The picture they showed me seems ok too. Just basing on these pics what are your first impression. Thanks so much  the website is moxit.com. They are a registered company in dubai and has a connection with a german company. Please help. The Made in Italy is also in all caps. Is that normal.
> 
> Looking at the company profile and connections it seems legit. But these images they provided me,  does it seem ok? They have a moneyback guarantee too. Thanks a lot Vesna  you have been superb.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Medium Bag
> Serial code:  311210 529258
> Website: moxit.com




hi, I somehow see the picture crocked, I cannot view it, something is wrong with my computer, I will get back to you when I see it better on another computer....


I did some research, and* moxit* seems as a the website which sells fakes, if you do a search the name appears on tPF in Celine hall of fakes, also on some online blogs you see fake Pradas etc etc and girls managing to get the money back and report the company in Germany, too good to be true almost always is just that


----------



## jellieyc

vesna said:


> may I see the rectangular paper with rounded corners turned to the other side with readable text please ?



Here it is~


----------



## vesna

jellieyc said:


> Here it is~



looks good to me, it is very hard to authenticate these, but all the details look good on this one


----------



## jellieyc

vesna said:


> looks good to me, it is very hard to authenticate these, but all the details look good on this one



Thanks so much Vesna, you're amazing!


----------



## Kat12345

vesna said:


> hi, I somehow see the picture crocked, I cannot view it, something is wrong with my computer, I will get back to you when I see it better on another computer....
> 
> 
> I did some research, and* moxit* seems as a the website which sells fakes, if you do a search the name appears on tPF in Celine hall of fakes, also on some online blogs you see fake Pradas etc etc and girls managing to get the money back and report the company in Germany, too good to be true almost always is just that


Thank you so much Vesna  i was giving them the benefit of  the doubt because they keep saying that they only sell authentic stuff hence they sent a picture. And i still feel uncomfortable. I love good deals but not with fake items. Thanks a lot vesna you have been great


----------



## thuybui84

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Bag
Listing Number: 151262426394  
Seller: bazaar0001
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-cabas-chyc-bag-NWT-must-sell/151262426394
Comments:
Hi could anyone please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## msbearbear

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Y clutch 
Listing Number:221396555539
Seller:redkandi
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221396555539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: 
I've already purchased this clutch however there are things about it which seems a bit shifty and not very authentic. 

The box that it came with is a white saint laurent box however i noticed on the side of the box there was a white sticker with chinese writing on it saying it was a beige belt. Clearly this wasnt the original box the clutch came in.


the Pictures i have linked below are basically what the clutch looks like along with the cards it came with. Buyer had no receipt as she said it was a gift to her and was not sure if it was authentic herself.  I have asked a friend who owned the same clutch for a picture of her saint laurent card and she showed it to me which looked exaclty the same as mine. However im not sure if the serial number on the saint laurent card is suppose to be the same as the series of numbers on the clutch itself as this is my first Saint laurent bag. Please help me ):

Ps: in the picture the Yves Saint Laurent letters seem very blurry but they are clear in real life. Also i wasnt sure if the saint laurent controle card 1234567890 seem very right and not sure what it is. :S

Thank you for your time

Love Wendy


----------



## smallandfeisty

Hi everyone. I just bought my first YSL off of Bluefly and I need someone's expert opinion. The details are there...but there's no serial number imprinted inside the pocket. Lots of other details are there, but I'm suspicious.

Item: YSL Ligne Y mini
Seller: Bluefly
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...-y-convertible-satchel/p/328419501/detail.fly

PHOTOS:
*Front Tag* https://www.dropbox.com/s/9n621hri02ar32o/photo1.jpg (they also sold it to me with a broken button.

*Papers* https://www.dropbox.com/s/i8nuezunwvwowwy/photo2.jpg

*It came with a square of leather in the smaller pocket *https://www.dropbox.com/s/jdpk87lr1lvusfb/photo3.jpg

*Saint Laurent Inside Tag* https://www.dropbox.com/s/fqkj47h6xwhynn9/photo4.jpg

*Inside pocket where the serial # is supposed to be*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f48dlgmdhghx5lo/photo5.jpg

*Outside Y* https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ja209erjkefi7s/photo6.jpg

*Embossed Links*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q41pnpfontz428c/photo7.jpg

*Zipper Top & Bottom*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o49xltug6p4wfnz/photo8.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z02psjwxl0i7so3/photo9.jpg

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## vesna

msbearbear said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Y clutch
> Listing Number:221396555539
> Seller:redkandi
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221396555539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> I've already purchased this clutch however there are things about it which seems a bit shifty and not very authentic.
> 
> The box that it came with is a white saint laurent box however i noticed on the side of the box there was a white sticker with chinese writing on it saying it was a beige belt. Clearly this wasnt the original box the clutch came in.
> 
> 
> the Pictures i have linked below are basically what the clutch looks like along with the cards it came with. Buyer had no receipt as she said it was a gift to her and was not sure if it was authentic herself.  I have asked a friend who owned the same clutch for a picture of her saint laurent card and she showed it to me which looked exaclty the same as mine. However im not sure if the serial number on the saint laurent card is suppose to be the same as the series of numbers on the clutch itself as this is my first Saint laurent bag. Please help me ):
> 
> Ps: in the picture the Yves Saint Laurent letters seem very blurry but they are clear in real life. Also i wasnt sure if the saint laurent controle card 1234567890 seem very right and not sure what it is. :S
> 
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Love Wendy





dear Wendy, I am sorry but it is NOT authentic...blurry Yves Saint Laurent is a no,  as well as totally wrong (usual fake) dust bag...cards are from SLP ligne bag and this is a YSL clutch with totally different serial number than on the cards ......please  return it


----------



## vesna

smallandfeisty said:


> Hi everyone. I just bought my first YSL off of Bluefly and I need someone's expert opinion. The details are there...but there's no serial number imprinted inside the pocket. Lots of other details are there, but I'm suspicious.
> 
> Item: YSL Ligne Y mini
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...-y-convertible-satchel/p/328419501/detail.fly
> 
> PHOTOS:
> *Front Tag* https://www.dropbox.com/s/9n621hri02ar32o/photo1.jpg (they also sold it to me with a broken button.
> 
> *Papers* https://www.dropbox.com/s/i8nuezunwvwowwy/photo2.jpg
> 
> *It came with a square of leather in the smaller pocket *https://www.dropbox.com/s/jdpk87lr1lvusfb/photo3.jpg
> 
> *Saint Laurent Inside Tag* https://www.dropbox.com/s/fqkj47h6xwhynn9/photo4.jpg
> 
> *Inside pocket where the serial # is supposed to be*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f48dlgmdhghx5lo/photo5.jpg
> 
> *Outside Y* https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ja209erjkefi7s/photo6.jpg
> 
> *Embossed Links*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q41pnpfontz428c/photo7.jpg
> 
> *Zipper Top & Bottom*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o49xltug6p4wfnz/photo8.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z02psjwxl0i7so3/photo9.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!!





all this looks good, so I also do not understand what is with serial number ?????  I don't know


----------



## vesna

thuybui84 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Bag
> Listing Number: 151262426394
> Seller: bazaar0001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-cabas-chyc-bag-NWT-must-sell/151262426394
> Comments:
> Hi could anyone please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.


I believe it is fine, I would like to see a closeup of the inner leather tag front and underside of a zipper head with engraving on the bottom side...also inner little material content tag inside of a dust bag


----------



## ErinsMom

ErinsMom said:


> hi, can you please help authenticate this?  thank you!
> 
> 
> Item:  ysl roady
> Listing Number: 141224200440
> Seller: kimloveshershopping
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141224200440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:


Wondering if I'm missing something?


----------



## msbearbear

vesna said:


> dear Wendy, I am sorry but it is NOT authentic...blurry Yves Saint Laurent is a no,  as well as totally wrong (usual fake) dust bag...cards are from SLP ligne bag and this is a YSL clutch with totally different serial number than on the cards ......please  return it


Thanks for your help Vesna

Much appreciated!!


----------



## vesna

ErinsMom said:


> Wondering if I'm missing something?





I missed it ? I am soooooo sorry !!!  It is an authentic roady


----------



## mochiii

Hi Ladies, I desperately need your help!!
I just purchased this bag from a seller 'dclopes' on Poshmark - she claims that this bag is authentic and it's in perfect condition. I don't know much about authenticity so I can't tell but to me the bag is not in perfect condition (perfect condition=like new, worn out edges like this doesn't look so perfect to me!) so I need you expert ladies for your thoughts!

Item: Authentic YSL brown zip top bowler bag
Listing Number: 
Seller: dclopes
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/52dde3d225cab757c70e326d
Comments: Please comment if you think it's authentic or not AND if you think it's in perfect condition or not.

*I told the seller that this isn't in perfect condition, she said stop playing games and accept it so she can claim for the money... I told her that if ladies on purseforum says it's authentic and looks like it's in perfect condition, I will accept without hesitation and told her that if it's not authentic or in perfect condition, she should playing her game, but she won't accept this reasonable offer!!
*She claimed no stain, no rips - just perfect but the bag is stained inside and all 4 edges are worn out like pictures below. I showed her the picture of the stain, she said she doesn't know.

I can upload more pictures... Let me know if you need to see more 

Thank you so much for your help ladies!!


----------



## mochiii

Additional pictures! Those are her pictures... Thanks ladies


----------



## ErinsMom

vesna said:


> I missed it ? I am soooooo sorry !!!  It is an authentic roady



Thank you do much!


----------



## thuybui84

vesna said:


> I believe it is fine, I would like to see a closeup of the inner leather tag front and underside of a zipper head with engraving on the bottom side...also inner little material content tag inside of a dust bag



Hi Vesna

Please find attached the requested photos. Please let me know if you require any other photos.

Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## thuybui84

thuybui84 said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Please find attached the requested photos. Please let me know if you require any other photos.
> 
> Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I am still new not sure how to upload photos properly. Hope this time it works.


----------



## love00sh

Hi! I'm new to YSL bags, and your help would be greatly appreciated!
It's a Facebook page, and if you can't see it then I'll post pics separately.

Item: YSL Cabas Y bag in black
Seller:shopabirkin
https://www.facebook.com/shopabirki...86672429821.1073741847.100003854754035&type=3

Thank you!


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, vesna and other ladies. I'm about to buy this bag. Would you please take a look at it? I really appreciate your help as always. Thanks.


Item Name: Saint Laurent Clutch
Seller ID: abts27
Item #: 121305383754
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121305383754&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

mochiii said:


> Additional pictures! Those are her pictures... Thanks ladies



Hi, the bag looks authentic, but the condition is questionable , what she meant in perfect condition. Our job here is to judge on the basis of what we see if it is authentic or not, this bag looks authentic tome...everything else is really for PayPal to decide in your or hers favor. I use AMEX linked to my PayPal so when disputes like this arise, I have a backing. Try reasoning with the seller, I don't know what else to say, online shopping is always a surprize, and it is best to have a good backup


----------



## vesna

thuybui84 said:


> thuybui84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna
> 
> Please find attached the requested photos. Please let me know if you require any other photos.
> 
> Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I am still new not sure how to upload photos properly. Hope this time it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this looks good to me
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, vesna and other ladies. I'm about to buy this bag. Would you please take a look at it? I really appreciate your help as always. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Clutch
> Seller ID: abts27
> Item #: 121305383754
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121305383754&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





I am not very familiar with this style, I am very sorry...details look good to me but I do not know enough


----------



## vesna

love00sh said:


> Hi! I'm new to YSL bags, and your help would be greatly appreciated!
> It's a Facebook page, and if you can't see it then I'll post pics separately.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Y bag in black
> Seller:shopabirkin
> https://www.facebook.com/shopabirki...86672429821.1073741847.100003854754035&type=3
> 
> Thank you!



this is the newest model of Saint Laurent Paris, yet papers are from YSL era, something does not look right to me, I would not know


----------



## thuybui84

vesna said:


> thuybui84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all this looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help Vesna
Click to expand...


----------



## mochiii

vesna said:


> Hi, the bag looks authentic, but the condition is questionable , what she meant in perfect condition. Our job here is to judge on the basis of what we see if it is authentic or not, this bag looks authentic tome...everything else is really for PayPal to decide in your or hers favor. I use AMEX linked to my PayPal so when disputes like this arise, I have a backing. Try reasoning with the seller, I don't know what else to say, online shopping is always a surprize, and it is best to have a good backup





Thank you so much!! I should Amex all my orders from now on.


----------



## rendy_haryono

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vavin Tote Bag
Listing Number: 1041018874
Seller: Alan
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/koga...nt-ysl-logo-strap-leather-tote-bag/1041018874
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

parisloub said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate any help on the following:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent muse two
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller n/a
> Link: photobucket album with pics, can post them here if required  http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/louboutinparis44/library/
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi, it looks fine at first glance. Could you post zipper pull and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) and the middle metal foot on the bottom of the bag?


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vavin Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 1041018874
> Seller: Alan
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/koga...nt-ysl-logo-strap-leather-tote-bag/1041018874
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. Thank you.



I am not sure,this bag i highly faked and I have never seen this type of tag before...I w9ould not go for it, I am not sure at all, does not look good to me.


----------



## purselover73

Please authenticate. 

Item:  Authentic Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Evening Bag Black
Listing number:  201061595707
Seller:  jhatchback2012
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201061595707

Thank you!


----------



## rendy_haryono

vesna said:


> I am not sure,this bag i highly faked and I have never seen this type of tag before...I w9ould not go for it, I am not sure at all, does not look good to me.



Hi Vesna,

I think so also... Thank you so much for your insight, really appreciate it.

/Rendy


----------



## JettyBetty

Hi. Could you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you. 

Item. Authentic Yves Saint Laurent blue oversize MUSE leather bag.

Listing number. 111312527867

Seller. 2028perry

Link.  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111312527867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment. Thanks for all you help. Xx


----------



## rendy_haryono

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vavin Tote Bag
Listing Number: 3061204
Seller: Ike
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3061204
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. This is a thailand's website and this bag located in the most bottom part of the above link. 
Thank you...


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Vesna, I'd appreciate your help with this Muse Two.  Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Muse Two
Listing No: 331156196152
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SAINT-L...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a728b38


----------



## youyesyou

Item: Yves Saint Laurent AUTH Cabas Chyc Medium Leather Y Satchel Tote Navy Brass HW
Listing Number: 281297108912
Seller: clarsanna 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Pl help me verify if this is authentic, thank you.


----------



## youyesyou

Item: NEW 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Leather Handbag Tote $2700 Originally
Listing Number: 191116111363
Seller: vieuxrose
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Another item I'm interested in purchasing, would appreciate your expertise in verifying if this is authentic, thank you.


----------



## youyesyou

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Olive Green Leather Satchel Bag Handbag
Listing Number: 121300078411
Seller: lookatyou* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3e0c4f4b
Comments: Last one on eBay that I have my eye on. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, vesna. Thanks for your previous authentication. You helped a lot


Here is another bag I want to buy. The auction has ended but I got a second offer.


Would you please take a look at it before I accept the offer? Thanks as always!!!


Item Name: Sac de Jour
Seller ID: omiblush25
Item #: 171278082233
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## love00sh

vesna said:


> this is the newest model of Saint Laurent Paris, yet papers are from YSL era, something does not look right to me, I would not know


Thank you for looking at it for me! I'll stay away if you aren't 100% sure thank you!


----------



## vesna

purselover73 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item:  Authentic Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Evening Bag Black
> Listing number:  201061595707
> Seller:  jhatchback2012
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201061595707
> 
> Thank you!


sorry the auction is over, but anyway I would not know about authenticity, it is highly faked with perfect fakes, and besides having it in hand all I can tell is if dust bag and papers are correct...I got a fake myself and only then knew by the smell and a slight difference in patent leather which is not seen in online photos at all


----------



## vesna

JettyBetty said:


> Hi. Could you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item. Authentic Yves Saint Laurent blue oversize MUSE leather bag.
> 
> Listing number. 111312527867
> 
> Seller. 2028perry
> 
> Link.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111312527867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment. Thanks for all you help. Xx




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vavin Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 3061204
> Seller: Ike
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3061204
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. This is a thailand's website and this bag located in the most bottom part of the above link.
> Thank you...



sorry link is not working for me


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Hi Vesna, I'd appreciate your help with this Muse Two.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Muse Two
> Listing No: 331156196152
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SAINT-L...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a728b38




looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

youyesyou said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent AUTH Cabas Chyc Medium Leather Y Satchel Tote Navy Brass HW
> Listing Number: 281297108912
> Seller: clarsanna
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Pl help me verify if this is authentic, thank you.




authentic.....this is a fine seller, I had great experience with her


----------



## serenityneow

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thanks, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

youyesyou said:


> Item: NEW 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Leather Handbag Tote $2700 Originally
> Listing Number: 191116111363
> Seller: vieuxrose
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Another item I'm interested in purchasing, would appreciate your expertise in verifying if this is authentic, thank you.





this is a bag from "hell" to authenticate, it is a bag from transition period from YSL to SLP and all tags and hardware details are mixed up. All seems fine for the bag from that period, but I am not sure if the tags came in black SLP paper tags cover, also one of the digits 2 on the inner leather tag is way off, I have not seen such an uneven print (YSL print of numbers is uneven with 7 , 6 and 9 being differently positioned, but this 2 is different from the other 2 in the same number ??????   I have some  doubts


----------



## vesna

youyesyou said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Olive Green Leather Satchel Bag Handbag
> Listing Number: 121300078411
> Seller: lookatyou*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3e0c4f4b
> Comments: Last one on eBay that I have my eye on. Thank you so much for your time.





does seem good to me, the one thing I do not like about the seller is that all the items are "private" hidden from public to see what they sold before.....I would ask about papers, dust bag  and underside of a zipper head (driver across teeth) to see the logo


----------



## vesna

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, vesna. Thanks for your previous authentication. You helped a lot
> 
> 
> Here is another bag I want to buy. The auction has ended but I got a second offer.
> 
> 
> Would you please take a look at it before I accept the offer? Thanks as always!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Sac de Jour
> Seller ID: omiblush25
> Item #: 171278082233
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





this bag does not look authentic to me


----------



## Tacia80

Hi, i am new here and not sure where i should post this. Can you help me authenticate this saint laurent lutetia clutch?  I thought all lutetia interior lining and pockets are iin suede. This clutch has black suede interior lining and pebbled leather pocket. Thank you 

Quote:
Item:  SAINT LAURENT SIGNATURE LUTETIA FLAP CLUTCH IN SILVER PEBBLED LEATHER

Listing Number: 251404022634

Seller: poohbebe

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251404022634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments:


----------



## cococho

Need some expert advice please!  

Item: Authentic YSL brown zip top bowler bag
Listing Number: 52dde3d225cab757c70e326d
Seller: dclopes on Poshmark 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/52dde3d225cab757c70e326d

Comments: See additional pics here: http://imgur.com/a/6xw5h

Thank you SO so much in advance for your help!


----------



## hishappygirl

Hi ladies, I'm a ysl virgin, been stuck on balenciaga for a few years but recently fell in love with muse two. A little late to the party! Can someone please help authenticate this one? I have already won, so I'm a little nervous. Thank you for any advise
Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Brown Canvas w Brown Leather Muse Two Large Handbag
Listing Number: 291112516378
Seller: milan_station_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Brown-Canvas-w-Brown-Leather-Muse-Two-Large-Handbag-/291112516378?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=4IZPGHmF5Oq9Nzmfd8FLcMnzxko%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#rpdCntId


----------



## Asphodel

Item Name: Authentic YSL volcanic gold leather Large Easy Bag Tote

It Number: 321363569890

Seller ID: Ellehcim3501

http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=321363569890

Hello authenticators, can you kindly help authenticate this bag I  eyeing on Ebay? Thank you


----------



## vesna

hishappygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a ysl virgin, been stuck on balenciaga for a few years but recently fell in love with muse two. A little late to the party! Can someone please help authenticate this one? I have already won, so I'm a little nervous. Thank you for any advise
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Brown Canvas w Brown Leather Muse Two Large Handbag
> Listing Number: 291112516378
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...fd8FLcMnzxko%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#rpdCntId





authentic


----------



## vesna

babydoll9 said:


> Item Name: Authentic YSL volcanic gold leather Large Easy Bag Tote
> 
> It Number: 321363569890
> 
> Seller ID: Ellehcim3501
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=321363569890
> 
> Hello authenticators, can you kindly help authenticate this bag I  eyeing on Ebay? Thank you



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Tacia80 said:


> Hi, i am new here and not sure where i should post this. Can you help me authenticate this saint laurent lutetia clutch?  I thought all lutetia interior lining and pockets are iin suede. This clutch has black suede interior lining and pebbled leather pocket. Thank you
> 
> Quote:
> Item:  SAINT LAURENT SIGNATURE LUTETIA FLAP CLUTCH IN SILVER PEBBLED LEATHER
> 
> Listing Number: 251404022634
> 
> Seller: poohbebe
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251404022634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments:





strange it is really, I have seen only with suede interior including the pocket, I would not know


----------



## vesna

cococho said:


> Need some expert advice please!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL brown zip top bowler bag
> Listing Number: 52dde3d225cab757c70e326d
> Seller: dclopes on Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/52dde3d225cab757c70e326d
> 
> Comments: See additional pics here: http://imgur.com/a/6xw5h
> 
> Thank you SO so much in advance for your help!


hi, there is not enough photos to authenticate..I would like to see the back of the leather tag, and the underside of the zipper head (driver of the zipper)


----------



## Asphodel

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thanks Vesna!


----------



## hishappygirl

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you so much vesna for taking the time to help me!!


----------



## Kat12345

Hi Vesna and ladies..was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas bag. The serial is 311210 213317 made in italy. It is a preowned bag and the owner is selling it as she wanted a newer one. Thank you


----------



## rendy_haryono

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Briefcase
Listing Number: 231196816029
Seller: hlsktchn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231196816029
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

Kat12345 said:


> Hi Vesna and ladies..was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas bag. The serial is 311210 213317 made in italy. It is a preowned bag and the owner is selling it as she wanted a newer one. Thank you





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

rendy_haryono said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Briefcase
> Listing Number: 231196816029
> Seller: hlsktchn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231196816029
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, really appreciate your help. Thank you.



authentic


----------



## Kat12345

Thank you for all your help Vesna!!   have a great day


----------



## rendy_haryono

vesna said:


> authentic



Fantastic.... Thanks Vesna..


----------



## calbee1

Hoping to buy the following bag and would like to seek your kind assistance in authenticating it. 
Thank you so so much! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas 
Listing Number: Not Applicable, private sale
Seller: NA


----------



## hawaiilei

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 251498889177
Seller: soni3507
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251498889177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Does $40 shipping seem like a lot to pay for USPS?  Maybe it includes insurance?  Also can anyone tell what size it is?  I have PM'd the seller.  Also how much did this bag retail for?  I think the $2,700 price listed is for the new cabas chyc.


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly authentic review this wallet for me. Thank you in advance.

Item : NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) Y LINE ZIP AROUND WALLET Red CALFSKIN LONG WALLET

Item number : 161115419614

Seller : Wendyluv88

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115419614


----------



## cococho

vesna said:


> hi, there is not enough photos to authenticate..I would like to see the back of the leather tag, and the underside of the zipper head (driver of the zipper)


Hi Vesna, 

thanks so much for your reply. Here are the additional pics: 

http://imgur.com/a/gg6Y0

Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

calbee1 said:


> Hoping to buy the following bag and would like to seek your kind assistance in authenticating it.
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas
> Listing Number: Not Applicable, private sale
> Seller: NA





looks good, just please ask for very clear closeup of the back of the leather tag with serial number, it is very important but I can not see it well


----------



## vesna

hawaiilei said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 251498889177
> Seller: soni3507
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251498889177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Does $40 shipping seem like a lot to pay for USPS?  Maybe it includes insurance?  Also can anyone tell what size it is?  I have PM'd the seller.  Also how much did this bag retail for?  I think the $2,700 price listed is for the new cabas chyc.





this looks like an authentic bag, however I would like to see two things: back of the inner leather tag with serial number and the back of paper tag which is rectangle with rounded corners, photographed so that the text can be read


shipping / perhaps the seller is very careful to avoid heart attack while the bag is on its way to the buyer, like I am, and I add myself the difference for the safe shipping of such an expensive bag...there are sellers, on the other hand, who are stores and have a heavy discount with shipping companies, or work somewhere where they can have it shipped for less....you can always ask if she would reduce it


----------



## vesna

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly authentic review this wallet for me. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item : NEW YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) Y LINE ZIP AROUND WALLET Red CALFSKIN LONG WALLET
> 
> Item number : 161115419614
> 
> Seller : Wendyluv88
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/161115419614





it does look good to me, but I have not looked at this particular wallet in real life, sorry


----------



## vesna

cococho said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> thanks so much for your reply. Here are the additional pics:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/gg6Y0
> 
> Thanks again!



these pics look good to me


----------



## hawaiilei

Thanks so much. The seller keeps raising the starting price of the bag with no bids. I'm just going to pass. Hopefully I will find one soon.  



vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic bag, however I would like to see two things: back of the inner leather tag with serial number and the back of paper tag which is rectangle with rounded corners, photographed so that the text can be read
> 
> 
> shipping / perhaps the seller is very careful to avoid heart attack while the bag is on its way to the buyer, like I am, and I add myself the difference for the safe shipping of such an expensive bag...there are sellers, on the other hand, who are stores and have a heavy discount with shipping companies, or work somewhere where they can have it shipped for less....you can always ask if she would reduce it


----------



## noobie

Hello Vesna, can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse 2 Small Strap Bag
Listing #: 251476640594
Seller: net29991
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251476640594?nav=SEARCH

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## calbee1

vesna said:


> looks good, just please ask for very clear closeup of the back of the leather tag with serial number, it is very important but I can not see it well


Thank you so much Vesna! here a clearer pic of the label


----------



## muneed

vesna said:


> it does look good to me, but I have not looked at this particular wallet in real life, sorry




Thank you very much


----------



## gabobeach

Hello
I got a white large YSL leather bag. Unfortunately I dont know the model name and I have only this some pictures.
Could someone help me please the authenticate and model name of this bag?
I appreciate your help!

Thank you
Gabo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/122734377@N06/sets/72157643652665215/


----------



## pramita

Minty20 said:


> Hello Vesna, here are the additional photos you've asked for. I must say, the series number is hard to find and not the easier to take a photo of. Please let me know if its not clear & I'll try again. Thanks for your help!!


Hi minty 


Last month I bought 2 Saint Laurent Yligne mini bags from mynetsale. Both are FAKE.
 The first obvious reason is the 2 bags have the exact same serial number, which I know is not possible for an authentic designer bag.
There are also other bits: magnet is weak, the font of the "made in Italy" and the serial number is different compared with the same bag I saw in David Jones. which was more deeply embossed.


----------



## noobie

noobie said:


> Hello Vesna, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse 2 Small Strap Bag
> Listing #: 251476640594
> Seller: net29991
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251476640594?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



Hello Vesna,

Here is a picture of the serial number from the above mentioned bag[URL="


----------



## mochiii

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Patent Leather Flap Wallet
Listing Number: 141242437175
Seller: fima19822011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...TNMYx0WlRQc4aVDOgd2zo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Purchased this on Ebay, no accessories included just the wallet. Seller claims it's authentic, I attached my photos, please help authenticate it! Thank you so much


----------



## kikim_12

Hi lovely ladies!

I need your help authenticating this YSL Muse:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Calfskin Beige/Camel
Listing Number: 181377224773
Seller: the.fashion.diva
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-MINT-Au..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3aecd045&_uhb=1

Thanks so much!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Please authenticate! Thank you so much!

Style: small sac de jour
seller: sparklingtea
item #:161222108110
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161222108110&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123


----------



## dorayaki90

Hello Vesna,

Will you authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Handbag
Listing Number: 171290872785
Seller: *candizzle*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e1bb4bd1

Thank you in advance


----------



## mschd21

Hello, please help aunthenticate! Thanks!


Item: SAINT LAURENT Yves Saint Laurent clutch bag
Listing Number: 231200056776
Seller: sajtkkb
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231200056776

Thanks alot in advance!


----------



## vesna

noobie said:


> Hello Vesna, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse 2 Small Strap Bag
> Listing #: 251476640594
> Seller: net29991
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251476640594?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


 
looks authentic to me, I would like to confirm with the back of the leather tag with serial number on it and a paper tag closeup with the serial number on it


----------



## vesna

calbee1 said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! here a clearer pic of the label


 

hmmm, looks strange a bit, I am not 100% sure, looke more grainy than normal .....do not really know for sure, sorry


----------



## vesna

gabobeach said:


> Hello
> I got a white large YSL leather bag. Unfortunately I dont know the model name and I have only this some pictures.
> Could someone help me please the authenticate and model name of this bag?
> I appreciate your help!
> 
> Thank you
> Gabo
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/122734377@N06/sets/72157643652665215/


 

I do not know !?! looks by the hardware like for the time of downtown production.....looks authentic but photos are horrible


----------



## vesna

pramita said:


> Hi minty
> 
> 
> Last month I bought 2 Saint Laurent Yligne mini bags from mynetsale. Both are FAKE.
> The first obvious reason is the 2 bags have the exact same serial number, which I know is not possible for an authentic designer bag.
> There are also other bits: magnet is weak, the font of the "made in Italy" and the serial number is different compared with the same bag I saw in David Jones. which was more deeply embossed.


 
Thanks so much pramita for joining in....it is all fishy to me too    just a comment on serial number - for YSL bags that is a practise, to have the same number for the same leather and style...first part of the number is the same for all the bags of that style and size, and second for the bags of that leather..since old times YSL keeps that, although they were not always too strict


----------



## vesna

mochiii said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Large Patent Leather Flap Wallet
> Listing Number: 141242437175
> Seller: fima19822011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...TNMYx0WlRQc4aVDOgd2zo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Purchased this on Ebay, no accessories included just the wallet. Seller claims it's authentic, I attached my photos, please help authenticate it! Thank you so much


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

kikim_12 said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I need your help authenticating this YSL Muse:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Large Calfskin Beige/Camel
> Listing Number: 181377224773
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-MINT-Au..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3aecd045&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
looks authentic...it would be good to see some other details, like the back of the inner leather tag and zipper pulls and zipper head from the bottom side, but it does look good at the first glance


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Please authenticate! Thank you so much!
> 
> Style: small sac de jour
> seller: sparklingtea
> item #:161222108110
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161222108110&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

dorayaki90 said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> Will you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Handbag
> Listing Number: 171290872785
> Seller: *candizzle*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e1bb4bd1
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
looks good, just i would like to see bottom feet and underside of a zipper head (driver)


----------



## vesna

mschd21 said:


> Hello, please help aunthenticate! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Yves Saint Laurent clutch bag
> Listing Number: 231200056776
> Seller: sajtkkb
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231200056776
> 
> Thanks alot in advance!


 
looks authentic to me, but I am not sure because I do not this one too well, what I recognize looks good


----------



## mochiii

vesna said:


> looks good



Thank you soso much!!


----------



## gabobeach

vesna said:


> I do not know !?! looks by the hardware like for the time of downtown production.....looks authentic but photos are horrible


Thank you Vesna!

I know the pictures are horrible. I inherited this bag and some other things but left from me 2000 km. If you see there is a chance that is original I'll ask they to send me. When I received it will be more better pictures loading. 
Thanks again!
Gabo


----------



## kikim_12

vesna said:


> looks authentic...it would be good to see some other details, like the back of the inner leather tag and zipper pulls and zipper head from the bottom side, but it does look good at the first glance



Here are some additional photos of the zipper and tag.

Thank you so much Vesna!


----------



## kelikea

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Red Leather Shoulder Bag with Card of Authenticity
Listing Number: 331171686829
Seller: resteinrobeen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331171686829
Comments: Please let me know if this purse looks authentic or not, and if I should request additional photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## noobie

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, I would like to confirm with the back of the leather tag with serial number on it and a paper tag closeup with the serial number on it



Hello Vesna, here are the pictures you requested











Thank you very much again!


----------



## cjl0413

Item: Yves Saint Laurent patent zip around wallet 
Listing Number: 158751851
Seller: grzegorz
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yves-Saint-Laurent-women-s-wallet/158751851
Comments: Please let me know if this wallet is authentic, Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

kikim_12 said:


> Here are some additional photos of the zipper and tag.
> 
> Thank you so much Vesna!



looks good


----------



## vesna

noobie said:


> Hello Vesna, here are the pictures you requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much again!





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

kelikea said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Red Leather Shoulder Bag with Card of Authenticity
> Listing Number: 331171686829
> Seller: resteinrobeen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331171686829
> Comments: Please let me know if this purse looks authentic or not, and if I should request additional photos. Thank you in advance!





it has authentic details


----------



## vesna

cjl0413 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent patent zip around wallet
> Listing Number: 158751851
> Seller: grzegorz
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yves-Saint-Laurent-women-s-wallet/158751851
> Comments: Please let me know if this wallet is authentic, Thank you very much!



we would need to see the paper tag with serial number, then serial number imprint  from inside the wallet, underside f the zipper head to see the logo close-up


----------



## lolat

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 291123849057
Seller: pflolat 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8556761

Comments: Please authenticate! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Dee.

Item: YSL BDJ clutch older edition
Listing Number: 321378635159
Seller: peggysummer119
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321378635159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Will you authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y Satchel Gunmetal Lizard Embossed Leather Bag
Item number: 111326208269
Seller name: socialiteauctions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111326208269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## cjl0413

vesna said:


> we would need to see the paper tag with serial number, then serial number imprint  from inside the wallet, underside f the zipper head to see the logo close-up



The seller said it is a gift and he found "Made in Italy 314902-534563" on the bottom inside the wallet. He sent me more pictures. 
Do you need more pictures? Please let me know! Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

lolat said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 291123849057
> Seller: pflolat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8556761
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate! Thank you in advance!!





looks authentic


----------



## vesna

cjl0413 said:


> The seller said it is a gift and he found "Made in Italy 314902-534563" on the bottom inside the wallet. He sent me more pictures.
> Do you need more pictures? Please let me know! Thank you very much!



yes, the font of the Yves Saint Laurent imprint does not look good to me, I would need to see the number font as well as the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) to see the logo


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> Item: YSL BDJ clutch older edition
> Listing Number: 321378635159
> Seller: peggysummer119
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321378635159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Thank you in advance!





looks good to me, however it would be good to see the paper with serial number and the number from the inner pocket


----------



## cjl0413

vesna said:


> yes, the font of the Yves Saint Laurent imprint does not look good to me, I would need to see the number font as well as the underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) to see the logo



Here are more pictures!


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi Vesna,

Will you authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y Satchel Gunmetal Lizard Embossed Leather Bag
Item number: 111326208269
Seller name: socialiteauctions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111326208269...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## vesna

cjl0413 said:


> Here are more pictures!


 

the driver of the zipper is the head that goes along the teeth, and on the inside side it has a logo engraved, hard to photograph but essential to see in these strange cases...zipper pulls look good so far


----------



## vesna

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Will you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y Satchel Gunmetal Lizard Embossed Leather Bag
> Item number: 111326208269
> Seller name: socialiteauctions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111326208269...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance


 

link goes to removed item ???


----------



## dorayaki90

vesna said:


> link goes to removed item ???



Hi Vesna,

I'm sorry the link didn't work. I'm not sure why the link did that since the item is still on listing.
Try this link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111326208269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much


----------



## lolat

vesna said:


> looks authentic


You are so quick! Thank you!!


----------



## cjl0413

vesna said:


> the driver of the zipper is the head that goes along the teeth, and on the inside side it has a logo engraved, hard to photograph but essential to see in these strange cases...zipper pulls look good so far



Hi! The seller added a new picture of numbers imprint inside the wallet! Could you please check that out again? TIA!!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you authenticate this? 

item: Lulu medium
seller: lorrainetham
item #: 131166428969
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thank you!


----------



## stacybg

Hi, could you please authenticate this wallet. I've never seen this design before, so want to make sure it's the real deal. TIA!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Authentic Ladies Wallet New
Listing Number: 161275578475
Seller: selected-timepieces
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...w-/161275578475?pt=Wallet&hash=item258cc6086b


----------



## Xray lady

Please can you authenticate this item
item: YSL Clutch Bag
Listing No:271455984761
Seller:suzie-lou
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271455984761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## khaytrina

Hi,

Please authenticate this for me. 

Thanks in advance!

Item: YSL Medium Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
Listing number: 251506620146
Seller: medeamedea_1
Link:  http://r.ebay.com/GRm2El
Comments: Please do let me know if its a real deal before I pay for it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SparklingVintag

I hope it is ok to post pictures of the bag as this item is not on ebay. 
Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Link: https://plus.google.com/photos/1031...ms/6003367305625277185?authkey=CI2a05m1yOCRMQ
Color: Green
TIA


----------



## vesna

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I'm sorry the link didn't work. I'm not sure why the link did that since the item is still on listing.
> Try this link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111326208269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much



it would look great if it didn't have a confusing detail...when you look at the inner leather tag you see it where it should be under the zipper of the pocket, photos 2 and 10. there are no two zipped pockets in the easy bag...however the photo of the inside of the bag, photo 9,  does not show the leather tag exists... you see the inside, you see zipper of the pocket, across from it you see two open small pockets, however under the zipper there is no leather tag ???? You could ask the seller about it


----------



## vesna

SparklingVintag said:


> I hope it is ok to post pictures of the bag as this item is not on ebay.
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Link: https://plus.google.com/photos/1031...ms/6003367305625277185?authkey=CI2a05m1yOCRMQ
> Color: Green
> TIA



looks good to me from what I see i photos


----------



## vesna

khaytrina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 251506620146
> Seller: medeamedea_1
> Link:  http://r.ebay.com/GRm2El
> Comments: Please do let me know if its a real deal before I pay for it.
> 
> Thanks again.



looks authentic, but please do not do this in the future, win the bag and then ask. This is not according to our standards ...we have to be honest to buyers and sellers..if you are going through tPF to authenticate, please first authenticate and then bid on the bag


----------



## vesna

Xray lady said:


> Please can you authenticate this item
> item: YSL Clutch Bag
> Listing No:271455984761
> Seller:suzie-lou
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271455984761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

stacybg said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this wallet. I've never seen this design before, so want to make sure it's the real deal. TIA!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Authentic Ladies Wallet New
> Listing Number: 161275578475
> Seller: selected-timepieces
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...w-/161275578475?pt=Wallet&hash=item258cc6086b



I have not seen it either, but all the vintage YSL details look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

cjl0413 said:


> Hi! The seller added a new picture of numbers imprint inside the wallet! Could you please check that out again? TIA!!!!



again, I am missing the main photo of the underside of the zipper driver....other stuff looks OK , and YvesSainLaurent imprint is similar in my smaller wallet, so that looks OK, too, I still can ot say for sure if I do not see the underside of a zipper head


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you authenticate this?
> 
> item: Lulu medium
> seller: lorrainetham
> item #: 131166428969
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thank you!



authentic


----------



## sarcasm

Hi everyone! This is my first foray into the designer handbag world and I'm extremely excited. I have already purchased this bag from eBay, and included my own pictures. I would be extremely grateful if someone could help me authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Duffle Bag Mini Black Buffed Leather Crossbody Purse
Listing Number: 151275419145
Seller:  cloud9-designers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151275419145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments:     Please let me know if I should provide further pictures, thanks so much!


----------



## Xray lady

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks


----------



## khaytrina

vesna said:


> looks authentic, but please do not do this in the future, win the bag and then ask. This is not according to our standards ...we have to be honest to buyers and sellers..if you are going through tPF to authenticate, please first authenticate and then bid on the bag




I apologized. This is my first time to ask authentication on a YSL purse. Just double checking. Seller provided a receipt and everything seems legit. Thanks for being a great help dear! 


_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you so much!

Would you mind chiming in on these Sac De Jours? Thanks so much!

Seller: 2511sam2511
Item #: 331178267771
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YVES-SA...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1bc3547b

seller:hahahehe63
item #: 291124266782
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c85bc71e


----------



## vesna

sarcasm said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first foray into the designer handbag world and I'm extremely excited. I have already purchased this bag from eBay, and included my own pictures. I would be extremely grateful if someone could help me authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Duffle Bag Mini Black Buffed Leather Crossbody Purse
> Listing Number: 151275419145
> Seller: cloud9-designers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151275419145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: Please let me know if I should provide further pictures, thanks so much!


 

looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

khaytrina said:


> I apologized. This is my first time to ask authentication on a YSL purse. Just double checking. Seller provided a receipt and everything seems legit. Thanks for being a great help dear!
> 
> 
> _fashions fade,style is eternal.


 

you are welcome, and welcome to the forum , I see you are from around "here"  we are having fun on the forum, I am sure you will enjoy the company


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Would you mind chiming in on these Sac De Jours? Thanks so much!
> 
> Seller: 2511sam2511
> Item #: 331178267771
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YVES-SA...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1bc3547b
> 
> seller:hahahehe63
> item #: 291124266782
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c85bc71e


 

Hi, none of them have nearly enough photos to authenticate, and especially bad feature is that you can not enlarge to see the details. Zipper pulls closeup to see engraving clearly, underside of a zipper driver to see the logo, inner leather tag with signature, serial number from the inside of a pocket, serial number on paper tag, paper tags in general...anything


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi!
is this cabas authentic?
thank you!!

*YSL Cabas Chyc -autentica borsa Yves Saint Laurent*

link:

http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-...yves-saint-laurent-milano-88924993.htm?last=1

More pics:

pls let me know!!
Good Easter!
Leti from Italy


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi have a bag for authentication... but don't know how to upload photos... Amy help would be appreciated. I took the photos and emaed them to myself.

Thank you


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi have a bag for authentication... but don't know how to upload photos... Amy help would be appreciated. I took the photos and emaed them to myself.
> 
> Thank you


Hi!
post a replay
attachment
chose pics
and than upload


----------



## Neniel

First you need to upload the Photos to a Online Photo Site (Webspace) like Photobucket. To upload to Photobucket is very easy, only drag and drop. But first you must sign up.

When you have uploaded, you can click on the Photos, then you will see a Box on the right side "Links to share this photo". You only need to copy the IMG Link into your Post.

And tadaaaa your done


----------



## Ceeyahd

Neniel said:


> First you need to upload the Photos to a Online Photo Site (Webspace) like Photobucket. To upload to Photobucket is very easy, only drag and drop. But first you must sign up.
> 
> When you have uploaded, you can click on the Photos, then you will see a Box on the right side "Links to share this photo". You only need to copy the



Thank you


----------



## Ceeyahd

[/ATTACH]

Please see the attached photos and please authenticate:

Lrg brown embossed Muse. I have purchased bag, but need to authenticate. It does not seem as structured as my p/l muse or calk skin O/s Muse, however this a suede. The handles are suede on top and reg leather underneath, is this correct. The hardware is silver rather than brass tone on my other bags. Thank you,,, I hope the photos attaced.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Please see the attached photos and please authenticate:
> 
> Lrg brown embossed Muse. I have purchased bag, but need to authenticate. It does not seem as structured as my p/l muse or calk skin O/s Muse, however this a suede. The handles are suede on top and reg leather underneath, is this correct. The hardware is silver rather than brass tone on my other bags. Thank you,,, I hope the photos attaced.


Only one photo attached... Ugh


----------



## Neniel

You must click on each single Photo and copy the Link into your reply. 
It must look like this:

(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)
(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)

and so on....
You can post 8 Photos in one Post. So if you have 8 Photos there must be postet 8 diffrent [URL .... /URL] links.
I have deliberately changed the Links so that no images are displayed, so you can see how it must (can) look as text.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Neniel said:


> You must click on each single Photo and copy the Link into your reply.
> It must look like this:
> 
> (URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)
> (URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)
> 
> and so on....
> You can post 8 Photos in one Post. So if you have 8 Photos there must be postet 8 diffrent [URL .... /URL] links.
> I have deliberately changed the Links so that no images are displayed, so you can see how it must (can) look as text.


Thank you. Will try again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

vesna said:


> Hi, none of them have nearly enough photos to authenticate, and especially bad feature is that you can not enlarge to see the details. Zipper pulls closeup to see engraving clearly, underside of a zipper driver to see the logo, inner leather tag with signature, serial number from the inside of a pocket, serial number on paper tag, paper tags in general...anything



The second seller added more photos in her relisted bag, here's the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291129363762

Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Also if anyone could chime in on this I would really appreciate it!

style: sac de jour
item #: 251506310525
seller: misstery82
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251506310525&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi!
> is this cabas authentic?
> thank you!!
> 
> *YSL Cabas Chyc -autentica borsa Yves Saint Laurent*
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-...yves-saint-laurent-milano-88924993.htm?last=1
> 
> More pics:
> 
> pls let me know!!
> Good Easter!
> Leti from Italy





welcome ! I think this bag is authentic


----------



## chynasg

item : yves saint laurent muse bag - leather medium black
listing number : 
seller :
link : http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+ysl+muse&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2
comments : i'm new to this forum. would very much appreciate if anyone can verify whether the bag is real or not. thank you very much!!!!


----------



## vesna

Neniel said:


> You must click on each single Photo and copy the Link into your reply.
> It must look like this:
> 
> (URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)
> (URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)(URL=http://s752.photobucket.com/user/Neniel80/media/Fendi/WP_20140419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg.html)(IMG)htp://i752.photobucket.com/albums/x...40419_21_10_57_Pro_zps2224004f.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)
> 
> and so on....
> You can post 8 Photos in one Post. So if you have 8 Photos there must be postet 8 diffrent [URL .... /URL] links.
> I have deliberately changed the Links so that no images are displayed, so you can see how it must (can) look as text.





Ceeyahd said:


> Thank you. Will try again. I really appreciate it.





Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi!
> post a replay
> attachment
> chose pics
> and than upload





I upload like Leti did, also did from Photobucket....however, if you still can not upload more this way, post a link to photobucket and we can open it there and see the pics


----------



## vesna

chynasg said:


> item : yves saint laurent muse bag - leather medium black
> listing number :
> seller :
> link : http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+ysl+muse&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2
> comments : i'm new to this forum. would very much appreciate if anyone can verify whether the bag is real or not. thank you very much!!!!





welcome !!!


is it possible to see two more photos ? one is a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, close-up of the text, and the part of the front of the bag where the lock is, to see the engraving on the leather close-up and the position of the engraving compared to the lock hanging


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> The second seller added more photos in her relisted bag, here's the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291129363762
> 
> Thanks!


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also if anyone could chime in on this I would really appreciate it!
> 
> style: sac de jour
> item #: 251506310525
> seller: misstery82
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251506310525&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 this one looks good


----------



## chynasg

hi vesna! thank you very much! please see additional pics.  sorry but the seller could not send a close up picture of the rectangular card as of the moment.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please see the attached photos and please authenticate:

Lrg brown suede embossed Muse. 

I have purchased and received this MUSE bag, but need to authenticate before too much time get away for a refund. It does not seem as structured as my p/l O/S Muse or calk skin O/s Muse, however this a suede. The handles are suede on top and reg leather underneath, is this correct? The hardware is silver rather than brass tone on my other bags. Thank you. I hope the photos are helpful. I have more, but not in photobucket. 

Thank you for the advise on getting the photos to post.

thank you for your time and attention in authenticating, it is always aooreciated.


----------



## Ceeyahd

another photo of large brown suede Muse; photo of lock... Thank you:


----------



## Ceeyahd

and the link to the ebay listing... I have the bag, I have paid for the bag.

AUTHENTIC YVES ST LAURENT MUSE LARGE DARK BROWN EMBOSSED SUEDE LOCKING HANDBAG


Item: MUSE LARGE HANDBAG
Listing Number: 331168632483
Seller: isoldit.md0118
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331168632483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: I did not think of this before, additional photos in the listing

Again, thank you


----------



## Leti.on.v.

vesna said:


> welcome ! I think this bag is authentic


Thank you!!!!


----------



## vesna

chynasg said:


> hi vesna! thank you very much! please see additional pics.  sorry but the seller could not send a close up picture of the rectangular card as of the moment.


 
that is OK, it looks great


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> and the link to the ebay listing... I have the bag, I have paid for the bag.
> 
> AUTHENTIC YVES ST LAURENT MUSE LARGE DARK BROWN EMBOSSED SUEDE LOCKING HANDBAG
> 
> 
> Item: MUSE LARGE HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 331168632483
> Seller: isoldit.md0118
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331168632483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: I did not think of this before, additional photos in the listing
> 
> Again, thank you


 

authentic, and what a great price for this stunning beauty !!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> authentic, and what a great price for this stunning beauty !!!



Yay!  Thank you. It was a great price, and it is in a condition that you would think had never been carried
 Thank you so much.

 Sincerely,

 Ceeyahd


----------



## Jennifer0602

Hi lovely ladies, I just received this petite Cabas bag from ******, I know she is a reputable seller, but I just would like to confirm the authenticity of this bag as I have just read some conflict history record for her... Very appreciate for your help...


Item: Saint Laurent Petite Cabas 

Listing Number: N/A

Seller: ******

Link: N/A


----------



## getman

Hi there
Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL wallet?


Quote:
Item: 221422965240
Listing Number: 338dd651f8
Seller: nb*90
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Wallet-/221422965240?pt=Wallet&hash=item338dd651f8
Comments: Is it authentic? Its very very prette

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## SparklingVintag

Thank you Vesna for your reply to my Sac de Jour (post  #9694). I have a bit of concern with the joints on the bag where the stitching stops and the edges come together at the top opening. I looks kind of like a cut. Is this something normal, considering there is not much wear to this bag at all. I don't want to further pull on it but it looks like it could crack more. Please let me know if this should be of concern.


----------



## ememtiny

I bought a Saint Laurent studded wallet from TJ Maxx today and worried about authenticity. No cards. Except the weird one shown. And inside no stamping and no number.


----------



## ememtiny

Actually I found the number and made in Italy stamped in it. Number looks like it follows the same pattern as my SL reversible tote


----------



## angelxchild

Hi! Help in authenticating the following would be much appreciated  

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium Handbag. .Excellent Condition. .
Listing Number: 161283487995
Seller: christian.985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16128348799...rkparms=gh1g=I161283487995.N8.S1.M1388.R1.TR4
Comments: The seller messaged me and said they were willing to lower the price to 1550, I just haven't made the offer yet.

I'm debating between the above bag and this one:

Item: $2660 Saint Laurent Beige Cabas Medium Y Ligne Tote Bag
Listing Number: 310939188549
Seller:  love4fashion71
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2660-Saint-...ote-Bag-/310939188549?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
Comments: This was a store display model

Thanks again!


----------



## cococho

Hi there! I just purchased a vintage YSL bag and I want to make sure it's real before deciding to keep it. This one is tricky because the bag seems quite old but any advice is appreciated. Thanks for your help! 

Item: Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Logos Hand Bag Leather Black Vintage 05F896

Listing Number: 05F896

Seller: boom2hanten 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310907918392?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Here are some additional pics of the inside tag, please let me know if you need any more: 

http://imgur.com/a/rPSUb

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Jennifer0602 said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I just received this petite Cabas bag from ******, I know she is a reputable seller, but I just would like to confirm the authenticity of this bag as I have just read some conflict history record for her... Very appreciate for your help...
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Petite Cabas
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> Seller: ******
> 
> Link: N/A
> 
> View attachment 2589761
> View attachment 2589762
> View attachment 2589764
> View attachment 2589765
> 
> View attachment 2589767


 

authentic


----------



## Jennifer0602

vesna said:


> authentic




Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

cococho said:


> Hi there! I just purchased a vintage YSL bag and I want to make sure it's real before deciding to keep it. This one is tricky because the bag seems quite old but any advice is appreciated. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Logos Hand Bag Leather Black Vintage 05F896
> 
> Listing Number: 05F896
> 
> Seller: boom2hanten
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310907918392?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Here are some additional pics of the inside tag, please let me know if you need any more:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rPSUb
> 
> Thanks!


 

I really don't know...details look good however the bsence of serial number on the back of the leather tab worries me, can you find serial number anywhere ?


----------



## vesna

angelxchild said:


> Hi! Help in authenticating the following would be much appreciated
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium Handbag. .Excellent Condition. .
> Listing Number: 161283487995
> Seller: christian.985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16128348799...rkparms=gh1g=I161283487995.N8.S1.M1388.R1.TR4
> Comments: The seller messaged me and said they were willing to lower the price to 1550, I just haven't made the offer yet.
> 
> I'm debating between the above bag and this one:
> 
> Item: $2660 Saint Laurent Beige Cabas Medium Y Ligne Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 310939188549
> Seller: love4fashion71
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2660-Saint-...ote-Bag-/310939188549?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> Comments: This was a store display model
> 
> Thanks again!


 

both look fine to me


----------



## vesna

ememtiny said:


> Actually I found the number and made in Italy stamped in it. Number looks like it follows the same pattern as my SL reversible tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590839
> View attachment 2590841


 

looks good to me


----------



## vesna

SparklingVintag said:


> Thank you Vesna for your reply to my Sac de Jour (post #9694). I have a bit of concern with the joints on the bag where the stitching stops and the edges come together at the top opening. I looks kind of like a cut. Is this something normal, considering there is not much wear to this bag at all. I don't want to further pull on it but it looks like it could crack more. Please let me know if this should be of concern.


 

I dont think it should be taken as normal, is there any way you can talk to the seller and return? This is very expensive bag to be faulty....I returned my beloved MiuMiu when one of the screws holding the handle started being lose.....that is not supposed to be happening with $1000+ bag


----------



## vesna

getman said:


> Hi there
> Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL wallet?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Item: 221422965240
> Listing Number: 338dd651f8
> Seller: nb*90
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Wallet-/221422965240?pt=Wallet&hash=item338dd651f8
> Comments: Is it authentic? Its very very prette
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


 
it would be good to see the serial number inside the wallet


----------



## cococho

vesna said:


> I really don't know...details look good however the bsence of serial number on the back of the leather tab worries me, can you find serial number anywhere ?


Hi Vesna, 

Thanks so much for your quick reply. I Couldn't find any serial number but it's clear that the bag is VERY very old. Stitching and everything else is flawless but is there any way that for some of their much older vintage bags, that they didn't stamp serial numbers? Are there any other pictures I can provide that might help determine authenticity?


----------



## thuybui84

Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Givenchy Brown Black Colorblock Lucrezia Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 161283973933
Seller: princess_shik
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161283973933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks.


----------



## thuybui84

thuybui84 said:


> Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Brown Black Colorblock Lucrezia Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 161283973933
> Seller: princess_shik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161283973933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks.


Sorry just realise I posted this in the wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## angelxchild

vesna said:


> both look fine to me




Thank you very much vesna!


----------



## littlemarvin87

Can some one please kindly authenticate this Mini Cabas Chyc bag for me? I purchased it from Paris in 2013, but could not find the same color in U.S.  is that a red flag?
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## littlemarvin87

more pics


----------



## vesna

thuybui84 said:


> Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Brown Black Colorblock Lucrezia Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 161283973933
> Seller: princess_shik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161283973933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks.


 

Hi, here is a Givenchy forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-428.html


----------



## vesna

littlemarvin87 said:


> more pics


 

I do not see any red flags here, looks good to me


----------



## littlemarvin87

vesna said:


> I do not see any red flags here, looks good to me


 

Thank you! Vesna  I really appreciate your help!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## jellieyc

Hi Vesna, is it possible to authenticate this without any dust bags or cards? Seller had no feedback but I went for it because it was so cheap. She says she purchased it in 2009 from a YSL boutique. I've received it in the mail, and I think it looks good but I'm no expert. Below are more pics. Thanks 

Item: yves saint laurent envelope clutch
Listing Number: 251503674674
Seller: bonvivant730
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251503674674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can anyone take a quick look at this bag? TIA

Style: Monogram tassel bag
seller: huangliangsz0755
item # : 331187936702
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331187936702&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## kathleenmgs

I bought this bag, but I've never owned YSL, and I would really like to be sure it's real.  Could you take a look?  I have it now, so if more pictures are needed, I can post them.  Thanks so much!

Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Bone Ivory Pierced Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
Seller: silvahalo82
Item number: 161262792227
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kristanna

Hello!  I bought this brown YSL Muse from Fashionphile - everything else looks fine on the bag but I'm wondering about the interior.  On my white Muse that I purchased from the YSL Boutique- there is 1 zippered pocket with the label underneath and on the other side are 2 pockets without zippers.

On the brown one I just but- there is only 1 zippered pocket and 1 open pocket.  Does this make it not authentic?  Has anyone purchased from the YSL Boutique the same bag and only had 1 zippered pocket and 1 open pocket?

Thanks!  Any answers will be appreciated..


----------



## Mrodnyc

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me:


This is the first time I have seen the BDJ with a chain attached.. is this real?


AUTHENTIC   YSL Belle du Jour


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251517623869


listing number: 251517623869


seller : stylebyhope


thanks


----------



## glindy89

Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Chyc tote in Lizard effect leather
Listing Number: 181391887793
Seller: zzoahae (2)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3bcc8db1
Comments: A couple of things that caught my eye as possible flags:
- Dustbag font
- Bag is listed in Item Specifics as made in Israel

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

jellieyc said:


> Hi Vesna, is it possible to authenticate this without any dust bags or cards? Seller had no feedback but I went for it because it was so cheap. She says she purchased it in 2009 from a YSL boutique. I've received it in the mail, and I think it looks good but I'm no expert. Below are more pics. Thanks
> 
> Item: yves saint laurent envelope clutch
> Listing Number: 251503674674
> Seller: bonvivant730
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251503674674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



I am sorry, it differs from mine, just a bit but enough to doubt authenticity , especially being burned once with the same fake


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can anyone take a quick look at this bag? TIA
> 
> Style: Monogram tassel bag
> seller: huangliangsz0755
> item # : 331187936702
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331187936702&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



all I can say is that I am confused, the details on the bag look good, it is YSL monogram but SLP (Saint Laurent Paris) new edition bag, and still has YSL paperwork...they did that in a transitional period, perhaps all is OK, I would not know, sorry


----------



## vesna

kathleenmgs said:


> I bought this bag, but I've never owned YSL, and I would really like to be sure it's real.  Could you take a look?  I have it now, so if more pictures are needed, I can post them.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Bone Ivory Pierced Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Seller: silvahalo82
> Item number: 161262792227
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



it looks authentic to me, all the detail look like real YSL


----------



## vesna

kristanna said:


> Hello!  I bought this brown YSL Muse from Fashionphile - everything else looks fine on the bag but I'm wondering about the interior.  On my white Muse that I purchased from the YSL Boutique- there is 1 zippered pocket with the label underneath and on the other side are 2 pockets without zippers.
> 
> On the brown one I just but- there is only 1 zippered pocket and 1 open pocket.  Does this make it not authentic?  Has anyone purchased from the YSL Boutique the same bag and only had 1 zippered pocket and 1 open pocket?
> 
> Thanks!  Any answers will be appreciated..



older Muse has one open pocket and newer have two.....I have the old one with one zipped and one open pocket


----------



## vesna

Mrodnyc said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have seen the BDJ with a chain attached.. is this real?
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC   YSL Belle du Jour
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251517623869
> 
> 
> listing number: 251517623869
> 
> 
> seller : stylebyhope
> 
> 
> thanks



I have seen BDJ wallet, smaller version, with the chain, I do not know if this one i authentic, I really can not tell, sorry..all larger ones I have seen with chains came from sites with fakes


----------



## vesna

glindy89 said:


> Name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Chyc tote in Lizard effect leather
> Listing Number: 181391887793
> Seller: zzoahae (2)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3bcc8db1
> Comments: A couple of things that caught my eye as possible flags:
> - Dustbag font
> - Bag is listed in Item Specifics as made in Israel
> 
> Thanks so much!



this is older YSl style and papers are YSl, why is the bag SLP (Saint Laurent Paris)? there was a transition period when they mixed YSL tags and SLP hardware, and still having YSL satin dust bags, and SLP bags came way later. there is so weird combination here. As for manufacturing, I believe that the seller made an omission and pressed Israel which is on ebay list of countries in alphabetical order, close to Italy LOL  

I would like to see the underside of a zipper head, that is the driver of the zipper along the teeth....zipper pulls and the back of the inner leather tag...

rounded metal attachments also point to YSL era, SLp which would have this dust bag have square...maybe confusion in the boutique


----------



## kathleenmgs

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me, all the detail look like real YSL



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrodnyc

vesna said:


> I have seen BDJ wallet, smaller version, with the chain, I do not know if this one i authentic, I really can not tell, sorry..all larger ones I have seen with chains came from sites with fakes



thanks,  I guess I will order mine from a reputable site then


----------



## glindy89

vesna said:


> this is older YSl style and papers are YSl, why is the bag SLP (Saint Laurent Paris)? there was a transition period when they mixed YSL tags and SLP hardware, and still having YSL satin dust bags, and SLP bags came way later. there is so weird combination here. As for manufacturing, I believe that the seller made an omission and pressed Israel which is on ebay list of countries in alphabetical order, close to Italy LOL
> 
> I would like to see the underside of a zipper head, that is the driver of the zipper along the teeth....zipper pulls and the back of the inner leather tag...
> 
> rounded metal attachments also point to YSL era, SLp which would have this dust bag have square...maybe confusion in the boutique


Thank you, Vesna! This is super helpful information, and I've requested the additional pics.


----------



## glindy89

vesna said:


> this is older YSl style and papers are YSl, why is the bag SLP (Saint Laurent Paris)? there was a transition period when they mixed YSL tags and SLP hardware, and still having YSL satin dust bags, and SLP bags came way later. there is so weird combination here. As for manufacturing, I believe that the seller made an omission and pressed Israel which is on ebay list of countries in alphabetical order, close to Italy LOL
> 
> I would like to see the underside of a zipper head, that is the driver of the zipper along the teeth....zipper pulls and the back of the inner leather tag...
> 
> rounded metal attachments also point to YSL era, SLp which would have this dust bag have square...maybe confusion in the boutique


Here are some additional pics from the seller. Let me know what you thinkthanks again!


----------



## housedani

Item: SAINT LAURENT HANDTASCHE ROT NEU ORIGINAL KLASSIKER
Listing Number: 281318079245
Seller:efeslight40 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...EOQOCc7qGZ30H%2Bz2JMo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: fake or original ?


----------



## adore.123

Item:YSL muse 2
Seller: private sale
Kindly advise if this is authentic


----------



## Robyn Loraine

vesna said:


> this one looks good



I purchased this bag and got it today. Here are some more pictures just to be sure.


----------



## vesna

glindy89 said:


> Here are some additional pics from the seller. Let me know what you thinkthanks again!


 
these details look good to me


----------



## vesna

housedani said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT HANDTASCHE ROT NEU ORIGINAL KLASSIKER
> Listing Number: 281318079245
> Seller:efeslight40
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...EOQOCc7qGZ30H%2Bz2JMo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: fake or original ?


 
I am sorry, not enough details to identify, and I am not familiar with that particular leather


----------



## vesna

adore.123 said:


> Item:YSL muse 2
> Seller: private sale
> Kindly advise if this is authentic


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Robyn Loraine said:


> I purchased this bag and got it today. Here are some more pictures just to be sure.


 
looks good to me


----------



## glindy89

vesna said:


> these details look good to me



Thanks so much!


----------



## rlgoo

was hoping you could help me and let me know if this is authentic or not:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Layered Ruffle "St. Tropez" Leather Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 161255725053
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161255725053

thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## jeniaaa

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Large Patent leather Clutch

Listing Number: 161288115913

Seller:emzhu_84

Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161288115913?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Comments: hey can someone pls help me authenticate ths asap?? thanks i inbox the seller she said she doesnt agree in selling fakes and she got this in switzerland.. but accept thru bank deposit or cash... im tryin to ask her todo paypal to be safe..

thanks!


----------



## danyaalali96

http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ authenticate this bag


----------



## vesna

rlgoo said:


> was hoping you could help me and let me know if this is authentic or not:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Layered Ruffle "St. Tropez" Leather Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 161255725053
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161255725053
> 
> thank you in advance for your assistance!


authentic


----------



## vesna

jeniaaa said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch Large Patent leather Clutch
> 
> Listing Number: 161288115913
> 
> Seller:emzhu_84
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161288115913?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Comments: hey can someone pls help me authenticate ths asap?? thanks i inbox the seller she said she doesnt agree in selling fakes and she got this in switzerland.. but accept thru bank deposit or cash... im tryin to ask her todo paypal to be safe..
> 
> thanks!



it does look authentic  on first glance...if I could see serial number inside the bag as well as a rectangular card with rounded corners that would be great -- this is highly faked bag and I do not trust anyone (I got a fake although it all looked OK in photos, because fakes are so good, but you can tell when you get it into your hands


----------



## vesna

danyaalali96 said:


> http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ authenticate this bag





please follow the format from post #1


there is something off about it, so we need more clear photos of all the text because of the font and everything else you can provide - dust bag, papers


----------



## danyaalali96

http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ how about now? can you authenticate it?


----------



## flyygal

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc handbag

Listing number: 181359303217

Seller: jilly-willy

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181359303217

Comments: ladies can you please authenticate for me please


YOLO!


----------



## vesna

flyygal said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc handbag
> 
> Listing number: 181359303217
> 
> Seller: jilly-willy
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181359303217
> 
> Comments: ladies can you please authenticate for me please
> 
> 
> YOLO!



looks authentic to me but I would just like to see closeup of the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, turned to the side with the text


----------



## danyaalali96

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me but I would just like to see closeup of the rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, turned to the side with the text


http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ can you authenticate it?


----------



## maggies123

Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6
Comments: Got this from a reputable online shop but need to double check on authenticity after discovering the following discrepancies after checking the same bag in the boutique. The following are the discrepancies:
1) magnetic clasp has brand name but the boutique one doesn't 
2) bag ID no. not the same pattern and 'made in Italy' is spelt in lowercase for the boutique one
3) sample leather square not exactly bag color
4) leather of bag from boutique seems to have more potential to slouch and softer (not sure if it's from too much handling) 

Please authenticate. Photos attached. Thank you.


----------



## khriseeee

Can someone please help to authenticate this bag? 

Item: Small Cabas Chyc Pink 
Listing Number: 271473780984
Seller:  authenticaddiction
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-auth...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f351928f8
Comments:


----------



## Vinniex

Could someone authenticate this black YSL arty ring?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28132931650...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## shineyshine

Hi. Can yoy please help me authenticate this YSL easy bag?
Item #271473653188
Ebay posting: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-STARTING..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f351735c4&_uhb=1

Thank you!


----------



## mochiii

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Patent Clutch
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: bought it off from a posher
Link: n/a
Comments: seller said it's authentic but didn't have dust, cards, nor tags... so please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you!


----------



## rlgoo

item: ysl black st tropez bag
seller: the real real
listing: n/a
link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...lder-bags/yves-saint-laurent-st-tropez-bag-13

please help me in authenticating this bag. I missed out on the last one cause someone bought it before me. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Stacyy

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased.

Thank you!


----------



## Stacyy

Some more photos,


----------



## Julie_16

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas mini shoulder/wrist handbag
Listing Number: 165344301
Seller: pinkbabe87
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-ON...oulder-wrist-handbag/165344301?st_id=24337311
Comments: This seems too good to be true so I'm thinking that it must be fake.  Could you please confirm?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

maggies123 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6
> Comments: Got this from a reputable online shop but need to double check on authenticity after discovering the following discrepancies after checking the same bag in the boutique. The following are the discrepancies:
> 1) magnetic clasp has brand name but the boutique one doesn't
> 2) bag ID no. not the same pattern and 'made in Italy' is spelt in lowercase for the boutique one
> 3) sample leather square not exactly bag color
> 4) leather of bag from boutique seems to have more potential to slouch and softer (not sure if it's from too much handling)
> 
> Please authenticate. Photos attached. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2607174
> 
> View attachment 2607175
> 
> View attachment 2607177
> View attachment 2607178
> View attachment 2607179
> View attachment 2607180





that is fishy, I admit...details look OK to me, but I do not know, too many strange details as you mentioned


----------



## vesna

Stacyy said:


> Some more photos,





authentic


----------



## vesna

Julie_16 said:


> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas mini shoulder/wrist handbag
> Listing Number: 165344301
> Seller: pinkbabe87
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-ON...oulder-wrist-handbag/165344301?st_id=24337311
> Comments: This seems too good to be true so I'm thinking that it must be fake.  Could you please confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance!







I am not sure really, the bag is SLP, papers are YSL from old times, but the bag is new style....have no idea, sorry


----------



## vesna

rlgoo said:


> item: ysl black st tropez bag
> seller: the real real
> listing: n/a
> link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...lder-bags/yves-saint-laurent-st-tropez-bag-13
> 
> please help me in authenticating this bag. I missed out on the last one cause someone bought it before me.
> 
> thanks in advance!



this one looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Small Cabas Chyc Pink
> Listing Number: 271473780984
> Seller:  authenticaddiction
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-auth...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f351928f8
> Comments:



this one seems fine to me


----------



## vesna

Vinniex said:


> Could someone authenticate this black YSL arty ring?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28132931650...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true





it does look fine to me, however the seller has a negative feedback for "questionable" YSL arty ring...I have no idea really, I would not buy myself, but I can not suggest that to others.....you could ask for the photo of the other side of the ring with clear YvesSaintLaurent signature so that we can see


----------



## vesna

shineyshine said:


> Hi. Can yoy please help me authenticate this YSL easy bag?
> Item #271473653188
> Ebay posting: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-STARTING..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f351735c4&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you!





this is a FAKE bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

mochiii said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Patent Clutch
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: bought it off from a posher
> Link: n/a
> Comments: seller said it's authentic but didn't have dust, cards, nor tags... so please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you!





I am sorry, these are toughest to authenticate until you get it and smell it, fakes have a strong cobbler's glue  smell and fake papers and a dust bag...I would not know from the photos of the bag alone


----------



## SharonNg

Item: ysl CABAS chyc bag

Listing Number:151297317607

Selleresca-laur

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Beige...07?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233a05dae7

Comments:  hi anyone can check this bag is it fake ? Thanks


----------



## SharonNg

Sender just sent me this pictures to me .


----------



## danyaalali96

http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## maggies123

vesna said:


> that is fishy, I admit...details look OK to me, but I do not know, too many strange details as you mentioned




Thanks. Btw do you think it's possible that the serial no is different in pattern cos the bags are available for different markets eg. US vs Europe


----------



## Stacyy

vesna said:


> authentic


Thank you


----------



## MiniMouse7

Hello lovely ladies of PurseBlog,

This Saint Laurent Ligne Y Bag was purchased by my Mum on mynetsale.com.au about 2 months ago and I've begun to hear some horror stories about the site. The serial number embossed inside the bag is 311210 529258.  I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag for me  
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/MiniMouse07/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>]


----------



## MiniMouse7

Sorry, the previous link to the album is broken. Hopefully this works! 

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/MiniMouse07/slideshow/


----------



## allisH

Item: YSL vintage bag.

Hello! I bought this bag on a market in Sweden a couple of years ago and just found it the other day, so I cannot fill in the information about seller and so on, the only thing i have is pictures of the few stamps that the bag has got (these are all the pictures with information on them). I would be greatful for any help. / allis


----------



## purseking

tem: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Shoes
Listing Number: 151280805729
Seller: pantherking001
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151280805729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: Could someone please take a look the shoes and let me know what the verdict is. The bottom of the shoe bothers me a little bit but the rest looks good. Thanks in advance, you guys are an amazing bunch


----------



## vesna

maggies123 said:


> Thanks. Btw do you think it's possible that the serial no is different in pattern cos the bags are available for different markets eg. US vs Europe



i don't know for newer bags, because in the YSL ones it did not matter


----------



## vesna

MiniMouse7 said:


> Sorry, the previous link to the album is broken. Hopefully this works!
> 
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/MiniMouse07/slideshow/





some things look off to me, especially the font of the letters, I am not sure of its authenticity. I am hoping someone else will chip in, because I am really not very familiar with this bag, it is just some details that I can recognize which differ from what I have seen, so it just would not draw me to spill all that money on the bag which looks a bit fishy, however this does not mean that it is not really authentic...you could ask for second opinion in some of those serious authentication sites like MyPopette


----------



## vesna

allisH said:


> Item: YSL vintage bag.
> 
> Hello! I bought this bag on a market in Sweden a couple of years ago and just found it the other day, so I cannot fill in the information about seller and so on, the only thing i have is pictures of the few stamps that the bag has got (these are all the pictures with information on them). I would be greatful for any help. / allis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612037
> View attachment 2612038
> View attachment 2612039
> View attachment 2612040
> View attachment 2612041





is there any metal or leather tag inside with signature r serial number ?


----------



## vesna

purseking said:


> tem: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Shoes
> Listing Number: 151280805729
> Seller: pantherking001
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151280805729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Could someone please take a look the shoes and let me know what the verdict is. The bottom of the shoe bothers me a little bit but the rest looks good. Thanks in advance, you guys are an amazing bunch



thanks purseking...however we do not have any authenticators of shoes here, perhaps "glass slipper" forum  could help


----------



## vesna

SharonNg said:


> Sender just sent me this pictures to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610933
> View attachment 2610934
> View attachment 2610935



looks good at first look, however it would be good t see the front of the inner leather tab as well as closeup of the paper tab in the photo to see French text clearly, I can not enlarge it at all


----------



## vesna

danyaalali96 said:


> http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ please help me authenticate this bag


I am note sure, some details look not quire right to me, but I am not sure


----------



## allisH

Hm no i checked it again but there is nothing! This is what the inside looks like: 




xoxo Al


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Will you authenticate this bag for me?
Item name: YSL Easybag Handbag Black Pebbled Leather
Item number: 121336684388
Seller: ldsles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EASYBAG...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c403adf64

Thank you in advance


----------



## vesna

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you authenticate this bag for me?
> Item name: YSL Easybag Handbag Black Pebbled Leather
> Item number: 121336684388
> Seller: ldsles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EASYBAG...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c403adf64
> 
> Thank you in advance


authentic and beautiful (I have the same LOL)


----------



## dorayaki90

vesna said:


> authentic and beautiful (I have the same LOL)





dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you authenticate this bag for me?
> Item name: YSL Easybag Handbag Black Pebbled Leather
> Item number: 121336684388
> Seller: ldsles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-EASYBAG...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c403adf64
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi Vesna, 

Thank you for authenticating the bag for me . Do you mind if I ask how the bag is holding up so far especially the bottom corners? I really  like the bag listed on ebay but on the 10th pic, the upper corner looks like the leather starting to come off. So I'm wondering if the bag will hold up well.

Thank you


----------



## vesna

danyaalali96 said:


> http://postimg.org/gallery/3j4wc0zw/ how about now? can you authenticate it?



I personally do not think it is authentic, but that is just my opinion, I have some doubts because of the font of letters both on paper as well as on the bag


----------



## vesna

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you for authenticating the bag for me . Do you mind if I ask how the bag is holding up so far especially the bottom corners? I really  like the bag listed on ebay but on the 10th pic, the upper corner looks like the leather starting to come off. So I'm wondering if the bag will hold up well.
> 
> Thank you



well, I baby my bags a lot.....I never put them on the floor, just on the seat and in my lap, mine is great...black especially. I have two bags in the same leather, bubbly black - besace and easy. Both look great. besace I carry everywhere and it has no sign of use at all. Perhaps the owner was a bit rough with it, but it still looks very well, the leather is divine


----------



## vesna

allisH said:


> Hm no i checked it again but there is nothing! This is what the inside looks like:
> View attachment 2612569
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Al





Sorry I would not know. This style with this logo on the bag I have seen with metal plate inside and YvesSaintLaurent imprinted. maybe this one is also authentic but I personally would not know


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Bag
Listing Number: 121335856254
Seller: anastasia2904
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Bag-/121335856254?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Comments: I have attatched a few more photos. Thank you!


----------



## maggies123

vesna said:


> i don't know for newer bags, because in the YSL ones it did not matter




Thanks. Did ask the shop about the authenticity issue and was assured that bag is authentic and asked to check w purse forum or YSL boutique if in doubt. So, guess it's authentic.


----------



## jasminex

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cobalt Leather Wallet
Listing Number: 151301866906
Seller: darcylovesthis 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/151301866906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Hi! Can someone please take a look at this wallet to check whether it is authentic or not? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

please check if this bag is authentic. tia! 

Item: LOW STARTING BID!Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Bag gold studs
Listing Number: 271482835998
Seller: authenticaddiction
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271482835998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks again!


----------



## mizliller

Item: ysl plack patent y clutch
Listing Number: 301183539250
Seller: sachiri
Link:http://******/REDmNE
Comments: i think the logo on the inside is kind of sloppy....can someone give me some insight? Thanks!


----------



## Yogalata

Item: YSL Sac Ligne Y
Listing Number: I got it from a seller introduced by a friend, not through online
Seller: Friend's friend
Link: N/A
Comments: The seller told me she bought it from Neiman Marcus Ala Moana store in Hawaii. She was able to get discounted price that's why I got it cheaper than retail price. But she did not include the original receipt with the bag from NM, that's why I'm hoping someone could double check for me this is authentic! Thank you!


----------



## Yogalata

Continue previous post for the YSL Sac Ligne Y.

Thank you in advance for whoever helps!


----------



## nansie

Dear Members, 

Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item: SAINT LAURENT classic Y clutch in Light Beighe Leather BRAND NEW 100% ORIGINAL
Listing Number: 251529628074
Seller: vitaliya70 (56 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-classic-Y-clutch-in-Light-Beighe-Leather-BRAND-NEW-100-ORIGINAL-/251529628074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a905589aa
Comments:


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Bag
> Listing Number: 121335856254
> Seller: anastasia2904
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Bag-/121335856254?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Comments: I have attatched a few more photos. Thank you!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> please check if this bag is authentic. tia!
> 
> Item: LOW STARTING BID!Authentic YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Bag gold studs
> Listing Number: 271482835998
> Seller: authenticaddiction
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271482835998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks again!



this is a fake bag surfacing again and again and again


----------



## vesna

Yogalata said:


> Item: YSL Sac Ligne Y
> Listing Number: I got it from a seller introduced by a friend, not through online
> Seller: Friend's friend
> Link: N/A
> Comments: The seller told me she bought it from Neiman Marcus Ala Moana store in Hawaii. She was able to get discounted price that's why I got it cheaper than retail price. But she did not include the original receipt with the bag from NM, that's why I'm hoping someone could double check for me this is authentic! Thank you!



looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

nansie said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT classic Y clutch in Light Beighe Leather BRAND NEW 100% ORIGINAL
> Listing Number: 251529628074
> Seller: vitaliya70 (56 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a905589aa
> Comments:


looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

jasminex said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cobalt Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 151301866906
> Seller: darcylovesthis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/151301866906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hi! Can someone please take a look at this wallet to check whether it is authentic or not? Thanks a bunch!



looks OK but I would like to see a serial number inside


----------



## vesna

mizliller said:


> Item: ysl plack patent y clutch
> Listing Number: 301183539250
> Seller: sachiri
> Link:http://******/REDmNE
> Comments: i think the logo on the inside is kind of sloppy....can someone give me some insight? Thanks!



the logo looks good actually but I have never seen the clutch with this type of a tag inside...I don't know, I hope someone else might help


----------



## tatiana6909

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag surfacing again and again and again



ouch. thanks for checking. sorry for the bother.


----------



## mschd21

hello  was wondering if anyone could help authenticate this bag for me?


Item: Ysl cream bag
Listing Number: 111355245165
Seller: fiona2613
Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/111355245165

seems legit but i really cant tell..

thank you and i really appreciate it in advanced!


----------



## vesna

tatiana6909 said:


> ouch. thanks for checking. sorry for the bother.



no bother at all, that is why we are here


----------



## vesna

mschd21 said:


> hello  was wondering if anyone could help authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Ysl cream bag
> Listing Number: 111355245165
> Seller: fiona2613
> Link: http://ebay.co.uk/itm/111355245165
> 
> seems legit but i really cant tell..
> 
> thank you and i really appreciate it in advanced!



the link leads to general ebay page, I could not find it with the number either, please post working link


----------



## iheartjasmin

Hi lovely authenticators! 

I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this YSL wallet.

Please find below details and pictures for your good reference.

Item: YSL Chyc Wallet In Chesnut Textured Leather
Listing Number: 
Seller: Mommasl0ve / Too Pretty on Facebook
Link: https://www.facebook.com/toopretty....73367281741.1073742274.100002872500785&type=1
Comments:

Should there be any other requested picture, feel free to just ask so I can provide you. 
Thank you so much in advance and more power.


----------



## adore.123

Hi
Can an expert pls comment on this?  I hope the photo are enough. 
Muse 2 medium originally without long strap.
Seller said bought in hong Kong sometime back.


----------



## vesna

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> Can an expert pls comment on this?  I hope the photo are enough.
> Muse 2 medium originally without long strap.
> Seller said bought in hong Kong sometime back.



please post original auction, and ask for photos of the back of the paper tag with rounded corners turned to writing , zipper pull, and zipper head (the thing that drives along the teeth of the zipper, bottom side of it)


----------



## vesna

iheartjasmin said:


> Hi lovely authenticators!
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this YSL wallet.
> 
> Please find below details and pictures for your good reference.
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Wallet In Chesnut Textured Leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Mommasl0ve / Too Pretty on Facebook
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/toopretty....73367281741.1073742274.100002872500785&type=1
> Comments:
> 
> Should there be any other requested picture, feel free to just ask so I can provide you.
> Thank you so much in advance and more power.





I really don't know, something does not look right to me, but I am also not familiar too well with this type of wallet..could you make a closer photo to the font of the dust bag and papers to see some characteristic letters ?


----------



## iheartjasmin

vesna said:


> I really don't know, something does not look right to me, but I am also not familiar too well with this type of wallet..could you make a closer photo to the font of the dust bag and papers to see some characteristic letters ?


Hi @vesna

Good day to you. As requested here are the closer pics of the dust bag. The
inner dustbag is white fabric.

thank you so much in advance.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts can you pls take a look at this.

Item name: New Saint Laurent Classic Y-Ligne Logo Large Flap Beige Wallet Leather Clutch
Item number: 121327763743
Seller: lookatyou*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121327763743&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!


----------



## ikim23

Item name: YSL Y-MAIL ENVELOPE CLUTCH black patent leather GUC
Item number: 301186838382
Seller: us.knoch
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301186838382?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly check authentic this bag. Thank you very much in advance.

Item : Lipstick Red Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Bag. 

Item number : 171330693795

Seller : northcountry330

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171330693795


----------



## puppylove1960s

Dear autheticators, need your help to check this bag, pls...

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y satchel bag
Seller: roundcubic2013
Linkhttp://m.ebay.com/itm/221442908941?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Many thanks


----------



## 3velyn

Pls help to authentic this YSL cassandre Clutch ,seller said bought from local online store.
TIA.


----------



## vesna

iheartjasmin said:


> Hi @vesna
> 
> Good day to you. As requested here are the closer pics of the dust bag. The
> inner dustbag is white fabric.
> 
> thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624075
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624077
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624078




sorry again, I can not see if on the paper tags, the N and T are connected or not, is there a larger photo of those letters on paper tags ?


----------



## vesna

3velyn said:


> Pls help to authentic this YSL cassandre Clutch ,seller said bought from local online store.
> TIA.


is there a signature and a serial number inside ?


----------



## vesna

puppylove1960s said:


> Dear autheticators, need your help to check this bag, pls...
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y satchel bag
> Seller: roundcubic2013
> Linkhttp://m.ebay.com/itm/221442908941?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Many thanks




would you please post a working link, this one somehow got partially live and it does not lead me to the bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi authenticators, if you have a chance can you please thank a look at my Post #9853. I think it got missed. Appreciate your time thanks


----------



## puppylove1960s

Sorry, wasn't aware of the link error.
Repost details here:

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y satchel bag
Seller: roundcubic2013
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221442908941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much


----------



## 3velyn

vesna said:


> is there a signature and a serial number inside ?




Hi Vesna,

Seller said serial no is  2013 3 326079 B8B0J and here are more pics for reference.May I know how to find a signature?
Thanks bunch.


----------



## lulusbags

Hi,

I bought this bag because the website said that the bags are 100% authenticated and the seller had good reviews only. I could not find any report of scam about her (except one about a custom problem)

I am worried it could be a fake as I cannot find any serial number, there is a strange tag hanging from it (that can be easily removed), the dust bag looks really cheap (no string), and it says (Yves Saint Laurent Made in France, and not RIVE GAUCHE). The YSL card also has no item number...

I am also attaching pictures that I took so you can see more than what is in the listing.

Thank you very much for helping me out,

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL XL Envelope Clutch Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: MAL2659142715
Seller: Nina Furfur Vintage
Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...ope-clutch-shoulder-bag--i-142715-s-2659.html
Comments: I am unsure because it is supposed to be from the 80s and might have different rules. It looks, and smell like real leather. The stitching is nice too. I also emailed the seller yesterday with my concerns and have not received a response yet.


----------



## mouniae

Can you please authenticate this YSL Muse? Thank you so much!! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse

Seller: Global Elady

Product code: BF061846

https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=13454


----------



## skygirl1955

Is this post outdated. If so can somebody please guide me to the current forums.
Thanks,


----------



## tinyturtle

Item: Sac de Jour
Listing Number:  261487480509
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce1de4ebd
Comments: may i have your opinion on whether or not this is authentic?  the seller has good feedback from previous sales. thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts can you pls take a look at this.
> 
> Item name: New Saint Laurent Classic Y-Ligne Logo Large Flap Beige Wallet Leather Clutch
> Item number: 121327763743
> Seller: lookatyou*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121327763743&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks!



sorry for missing it, it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> Item: Sac de Jour
> Listing Number:  261487480509
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce1de4ebd
> Comments: may i have your opinion on whether or not this is authentic?  the seller has good feedback from previous sales. thanks for your help!




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mouniae said:


> Can you please authenticate this YSL Muse? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
> 
> Seller: Global Elady
> 
> Product code: BF061846
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=13454




looks good


----------



## vesna

lulusbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this bag because the website said that the bags are 100% authenticated and the seller had good reviews only. I could not find any report of scam about her (except one about a custom problem)
> 
> I am worried it could be a fake as I cannot find any serial number, there is a strange tag hanging from it (that can be easily removed), the dust bag looks really cheap (no string), and it says (Yves Saint Laurent Made in France, and not RIVE GAUCHE). The YSL card also has no item number...
> 
> I am also attaching pictures that I took so you can see more than what is in the listing.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me out,
> 
> Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL XL Envelope Clutch Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: MAL2659142715
> Seller: Nina Furfur Vintage
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...ope-clutch-shoulder-bag--i-142715-s-2659.html
> Comments: I am unsure because it is supposed to be from the 80s and might have different rules. It looks, and smell like real leather. The stitching is nice too. I also emailed the seller yesterday with my concerns and have not received a response yet.




all the details look good to me for the bag from that era, I have a few items from 80s and no serial number on them either


----------



## vesna

3velyn said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Seller said serial no is  2013 3 326079 B8B0J and here are more pics for reference.May I know how to find a signature?
> Thanks bunch.




the details looks right to me, fakes are also great for this particular bag so be aware, however, all that is shown here looks OK


----------



## vesna

puppylove1960s said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware of the link error.
> Repost details here:
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Easy Y satchel bag
> Seller: roundcubic2013
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221442908941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much



looks good


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> sorry for missing it, it looks authentic to me



Np Vesna, I will contact the seller . Thank you so much!


----------



## hapi2009

Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Item : Lipstick Red Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Bag. 


Item number : 171341542023


Seller : northcountry330


Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171341542023


----------



## iheartjasmin

vesna said:


> sorry again, I can not see if on the paper tags, the N and T are connected or not, is there a larger photo of those letters on paper tags ?


hi @vesna 

I think so.. The N and T are somewhat connected. But the only logo i saw in the wallet was the YvesSaintLaurent on the bottom left part in the inside. and the lining was plain black


----------



## 3velyn

vesna said:


> the details looks right to me, fakes are also great for this particular bag so be aware, however, all that is shown here looks OK




Thanks a lot Vesna,is the serial no is the same for all Cassandre bag?I heard they are unlike other date code.For Leather type and product type no etc,pls verify for me,thanks again.


----------



## lnw85

Hi authenticators - 

The website I purchased this bag from is supposed to be legit and I am pretty sure now that I've gotten the bag home that it is in fact authentic but it would feel great to have the reassurance from the experts.  I am including the link to the bag from the retailers website but am also including some pictures that I took now that I have that bag that I think will be helpful.

Item:  YSL Muse 
Listing Number: YVE21099 
Seller: therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-63

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## momofgirls

Item: YSL Downtown
Listing: 281344241839
Seller: rodeolady
*Comment : Can u tell me if this is the Small or Medium please*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...M418Ynv3fhKERq2OzoCPE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jen_cl8

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this? Thanks: )


        Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour bronz metalic leather clutch
Listing Number: 131200498663
Seller: penguinepost
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e8c28bbe7


----------



## jennybee

Hi,

Could someone tell me if this is an authentic muse bag?

Here's the imgur album.

The serial number is 153959-213317

It also has the piping coming apart at the corner. If that's fixable and approx. cost I'd love to know. Let me know if I need any other photos.

Thanks!


----------



## callme8elle

tem: YSL Saint Laurent large chyc clutch, rose red Listing Number: 360213903615
Seller:                                                 chippolino2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...YgZ8yjD1n98LyegLB31bQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Could anyone please advise me if this ysl clutch is authentic or not? Thank you so much. I appreciate your help!!


----------



## ferrylights

Any particular thoughts about these Muse bags? I've been lusting after one recently after seeing a friends! 

Item: YSL Muse Black Bag Medium
Listing Number: 261488455597
Seller:cynthiacyprus 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261488455597

and this one; 


Item: YSL Muse Bag
Listing Number: 181423873447
Seller: 2013-ab1234
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181423873447

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## tinyturtle

Item: YSL Blue Handbag
Listing Number:  181422713574
Seller: georgette718
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3da2eae6
Comments:  may i have your opinion on this one?  the seller had another YSL authenticated here before and it was authentic...but each one is different, so i wanted to be certain. thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## welcomePF

Can I please get some help to authenticate? Thank you very much in advance!

Item: Saint laurent Cassandre YSL Calfskin Clutch cream color Authentic guaranteed

Listing Number: 141301827265

Seller: jlm0708

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141301827265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## vesna

hapi2009 said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item : Lipstick Red Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Medium Bag.
> 
> 
> Item number : 171341542023
> 
> 
> Seller : northcountry330
> 
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171341542023



this does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

lnw85 said:


> Hi authenticators -
> 
> The website I purchased this bag from is supposed to be legit and I am pretty sure now that I've gotten the bag home that it is in fact authentic but it would feel great to have the reassurance from the experts.  I am including the link to the bag from the retailers website but am also including some pictures that I took now that I have that bag that I think will be helpful.
> 
> Item:  YSL Muse
> Listing Number: YVE21099
> Seller: therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-63
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

momofgirls said:


> Item: YSL Downtown
> Listing: 281344241839
> Seller: rodeolady
> *Comment : Can u tell me if this is the Small or Medium please*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...M418Ynv3fhKERq2OzoCPE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



looks like small


----------



## vesna

jennybee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is an authentic muse bag?
> 
> Here's the imgur album.
> 
> The serial number is 153959-213317
> 
> It also has the piping coming apart at the corner. If that's fixable and approx. cost I'd love to know. Let me know if I need any other photos.
> 
> Thanks!


this is a fake muse sorry


----------



## hapi2009

vesna said:


> this does not look authentic to me




Hi! Thanks for your reply. May I have more information on why it's not authentic? The item is on its way and I can provide more pics if needed. Otherwise, i will send the item back right away.


----------



## vesna

callme8elle said:


> tem: YSL Saint Laurent large chyc clutch, rose red Listing Number: 360213903615
> Seller:                                                 chippolino2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...YgZ8yjD1n98LyegLB31bQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Could anyone please advise me if this ysl clutch is authentic or not? Thank you so much. I appreciate your help!!



I suspect that it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

hapi2009 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply. May I have more information on why it's not authentic? The item is on its way and I can provide more pics if needed. Otherwise, i will send the item back right away.


the inner leather tag is wrong, dust bag is the one used with fake bags and the leather swap looks different in authentic YSL or SLP bags


----------



## vesna

ferrylights said:


> Any particular thoughts about these Muse bags? I've been lusting after one recently after seeing a friends!
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Black Bag Medium
> Listing Number: 261488455597
> Seller:cynthiacyprus
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261488455597
> 
> and this one;
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 181423873447
> Seller: 2013-ab1234
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181423873447
> 
> Thanks so much in advance





both look authentic, but the second one is not leather but nylon


----------



## vesna

jen_cl8 said:


> Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this? Thanks: )
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour bronz metalic leather clutch
> Listing Number: 131200498663
> Seller: penguinepost
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e8c28bbe7



looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

tinyturtle said:


> Item: YSL Blue Handbag
> Listing Number:  181422713574
> Seller: georgette718
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3da2eae6
> Comments:  may i have your opinion on this one?  the seller had another YSL authenticated here before and it was authentic...but each one is different, so i wanted to be certain. thanks in advance for your help!



I am not too familiar with this type of bag so the serial number is not clear to me (the format), I am sorry I can not comment


----------



## vesna

welcomePF said:


> Can I please get some help to authenticate? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint laurent Cassandre YSL Calfskin Clutch cream color Authentic guaranteed
> 
> Listing Number: 141301827265
> 
> Seller: jlm0708
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141301827265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



looks authentic, any paperwork ?


----------



## vesna

3velyn said:


> Thanks a lot Vesna,is the serial no is the same for all Cassandre bag?I heard they are unlike other date code.For Leather type and product type no etc,pls verify for me,thanks again.



YSL always had  the same number for the same bag made of the same leather...but I am not sure if that is true for new cassandre as well, sorry, I am not of big help here, I am hoping someone else will join in the authentication thread for newer models


----------



## lnw85

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me



Thanks so much Vesna - I thought so too but really appreciate the reassurance!


----------



## tinyturtle

vesna said:


> I am not too familiar with this type of bag so the serial number is not clear to me (the format), I am sorry I can not comment



that's ok.  thanks for your time, anyways


----------



## benny92

hi, can someone authenticate this bag? it is fake or authentic?

Item: yves saint laurent muse oversize

Listing Number: 153959 491403


----------



## vesna

benny92 said:


> hi, can someone authenticate this bag? it is fake or authentic?
> 
> Item: yves saint laurent muse oversize
> 
> Listing Number: 153959 491403


looks authentic to me


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

Hi Girls.
Would you please authentic 2bags. TIA


Bag1:
Item: YSL Sac De Jour (large) Colour Black . 100% Aunthenic
Listing Number: 171346466705
Seller: antoniabob 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171346466705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Bag2:
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Leather Tote Bag Black LARGE SZ $2950
Listing Number: 171346466480

Seller: antoniabob 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171346466480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## KarlBear

Hi Ladies,
I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate these bags. 

1. Bag
*Item:* NEW AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent black leather duffle 12 bag
*Listing Number:* 171346142882
*Seller: *mrandrewlee89
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-Saint-Laurent-black-leather-duffle-12-bag-/171346142882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e506a6a2
Comments:


2. Bag
*Item:* Saint Laurent Black Calfskin Leather Classic Duffle 12 Bag
*Listing Number:* 301143764426
*Seller: *yoogiscloset 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Black-Calfskin-Leather-Classic-Duffle-12-Bag-/301143764426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461d912dca


----------



## feliciasantosa

Item: Yves Saint Laurent BDJ Clutch 2012
Code: 203855.467991
Seller: Private Seller 
Please let me know if this is authentic. See the stitches on the bottom. 

Thank you.


----------



## velveteenrabbit

Hi,

I have already purchased this bag and was wondering if anyone could recognise it as a genuine YSL - it came with the pictured box but no authentication card/dust bag and inside the bag there is no label... ANY CHANCE it could be real or is it definitely a fake? I wasnt aware of the no label situation until i received it.

Item: YSL CLutch Bag
Listing Number: 271498695807
Seller: caztwinn123
Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271498695807&alt=web


Many thannks


----------



## ElainePG

I have purchased this bag, but the seller says I can return it for a full refund if it is judged to be not authentic. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Bronze Leather Small Muse Satchel Bag
Link: http://www.mymoshposh.com/yves-saint-laurent-bronze-leather-small-muse-satchel-bag
Serial Number: 160950-213317
Listing Number: 2448-2
Seller: moshposh.com

In addition to the seller's photographs, I am attaching a number of my own close-up pictures that you have asked other tPF members for, to help you with authentication. I will be happy to provide you with additional photos if you need them.

I am attaching the photos in two batches, as I do not want to "overload" this post. 

TIA for everything!


----------



## ElainePG

And here are the rest of the photographs:


----------



## Gvamty

Item: YSL Sac du jour
Listing Number: 281351651934
Seller: tinac8363
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/saint-laure...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4181dd825e

From a search on TPF I found this seller sells fakes, I want to get it authenticated and then report it(if it's fake). Based on how many fakes she's sold I'm guessing it's a fake but, want to be sure before reporting.


----------



## vesna

lulu2000cn2000 said:


> Hi Girls.
> Would you please authentic 2bags. TIA
> 
> 
> Bag1:
> Item: YSL Sac De Jour (large) Colour Black . 100% Aunthenic
> Listing Number: 171346466705
> Seller: antoniabob
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171346466705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Bag2:
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Leather Tote Bag Black LARGE SZ $2950
> Listing Number: 171346466480
> 
> Seller: antoniabob
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171346466480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





I am sorry, I can not determine if they are authentic or not, something is off, but that is to me, and it does not mean that they are not authentic


----------



## vesna

KarlBear said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate these bags.
> 
> 1. Bag
> *Item:* NEW AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent black leather duffle 12 bag
> *Listing Number:* 171346142882
> *Seller: *mrandrewlee89
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e506a6a2
> Comments:
> 
> 
> 2. Bag
> *Item:* Saint Laurent Black Calfskin Leather Classic Duffle 12 Bag
> *Listing Number:* 301143764426
> *Seller: *yoogiscloset
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461d912dca





both look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

feliciasantosa said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent BDJ Clutch 2012
> Code: 203855.467991
> Seller: Private Seller
> Please let me know if this is authentic. See the stitches on the bottom.
> 
> Thank you.



I did not see stitched BDJ on the bottom ever...could we see the other side of rounded corners paper tag ?


----------



## vesna

velveteenrabbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already purchased this bag and was wondering if anyone could recognise it as a genuine YSL - it came with the pictured box but no authentication card/dust bag and inside the bag there is no label... ANY CHANCE it could be real or is it definitely a fake? I wasnt aware of the no label situation until i received it.
> 
> Item: YSL CLutch Bag
> Listing Number: 271498695807
> Seller: caztwinn123
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271498695807&alt=web
> 
> 
> Many thannks



some old models do not have any tag, but I do not know this model at all, sorry


----------



## vesna

ElainePG said:


> And here are the rest of the photographs:





this bag looks autheitc


----------



## vesna

Gvamty said:


> Item: YSL Sac du jour
> Listing Number: 281351651934
> Seller: tinac8363
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/saint-laure...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4181dd825e
> 
> From a search on TPF I found this seller sells fakes, I want to get it authenticated and then report it(if it's fake). Based on how many fakes she's sold I'm guessing it's a fake but, want to be sure before reporting.



this one for sure is a fake


----------



## Gvamty

vesna said:


> this one for sure is a fake



Thanks! I've reported this seller. It's amazing how many positive reviews she has inspite of selling fakes and being recognized for it.


----------



## KarlBear

Thank you dear!


----------



## ElainePG

vesna said:


> this bag looks autheitc



Thank you so much, Vesna now I can breathe again! 

And *thank you* for all your hard work on this thread.


----------



## vesna

KarlBear said:


> Thank you dear!




you are welcome



ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna&#8230; now I can breathe again!
> 
> 
> And *thank you* for all your hard work on this thread.




I know the feeling 
anytime, if I know something I will say, but many I do not know and I so wish someone else would jump in


----------



## sayhitoromes

Hi, 
I was wondering if these clutches are authentic. Thanks in advance for your input!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291163078567

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251546672283


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

vesna said:


> I am sorry, I can not determine if they are authentic or not, something is off, but that is to me, and it does not mean that they are not authentic



Thank you.


----------



## mizliller

Hi there could someone kindly help me authenticate this YSL Roady?

Item Name : YSL Roady
SERIAL NUMBER: 228840467891
Link (if available): already purchased
Seller: aboutlife2014
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: purchased on ebay, no authenticity card or dustbag
Comments: No "rive gauche" on tag, is that normal?


----------



## haveagoodday

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ca928400

want someone help to check this lovely ysl clutch is real or not, i love texture leather clutch, but its very difficult to find it, and thatswhy i choose to try it out on ebay. just little scare if i got the fake one!!! thank you for helping!!!!


----------



## ossobucco

HELLO.

PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS SAINT LAURENT Y LIGNE CABAS CHYC BAG THANKS

Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Soft Leather Bag
Listing Number: 151322185477
Seller: RYANJ
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233b814f05


----------



## kristina111

Could you please authenticate this YSL shirt, bought in on ebay, paid retail price because it was sold out in stores. I am quite sure that it is authentic because the authentic ones have the same tags, logo etc. But I want to be 100% assured  + the seller had Louboutins with the receipt for almost the retail price


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, could you please authenticate this item for me.

Item name: NWT Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Cassandre" Clutch Handbag
Item number: 251553720073
Seller: bagmeister
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a91c52709#viTabs_0

Thanks!


----------



## vicky81101019

Item: YSL classic small cabas bag
Listing Number: x
Seller: x
Link: http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/via4x4416lbhsxhf62up.jpg
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/tlvv4i2td57pi7oq6ziv.jpg
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/jyhklltr53awn0lvd7jr.jpg
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/yro972c9gbj4qf56bah6.jpg
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/kgmo2il80c0ca4xijia.jpg
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/10gynykjqbfegwiwzt4n.jpg
Comments: Please help me identify this is a real one or not! I just bought it, and am so worried, Thanks!Thanks!


----------



## amusic20

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Small Downtown Black
Seller: Fashionphile
 Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Small-Downtown-Black-56712#
 Comments:   Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

amusic20 said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent Small Downtown Black
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Small-Downtown-Black-56712#
> Comments:   Thanks!!!



authentic


----------



## vesna

vicky81101019 said:


> Item: YSL classic small cabas bag
> Listing Number: x
> Seller: x
> Link: http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/via4x4416lbhsxhf62up.jpg
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/tlvv4i2td57pi7oq6ziv.jpg
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/jyhklltr53awn0lvd7jr.jpg
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/yro972c9gbj4qf56bah6.jpg
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/kgmo2il80c0ca4xijia.jpg
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/10gynykjqbfegwiwzt4n.jpg
> Comments: Please help me identify this is a real one or not! I just bought it, and am so worried, Thanks!Thanks!



hi small cabas , if it is SLP, has different font of the inner leather imprint, I am sorry, I am not sure, I would not buy it....however, I do not know if they print differently now than before, sorry


photos look exactly the same  like in the post #9923 ????


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, could you please authenticate this item for me.
> 
> Item name: NWT Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent "Cassandre" Clutch Handbag
> Item number: 251553720073
> Seller: bagmeister
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a91c52709#viTabs_0
> 
> Thanks!


 looks good Yoyo


----------



## vesna

ossobucco said:


> HELLO.
> 
> PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS SAINT LAURENT Y LIGNE CABAS CHYC BAG THANKS
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Soft Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 151322185477
> Seller: RYANJ
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233b814f05





please see post #9929


----------



## vesna

sayhitoromes said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if these clutches are authentic. Thanks in advance for your input!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291163078567
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251546672283





the first one I do not know really, either they changed the font of the leathers inside the bag or ????


the second looks good to me 


please post in the format of post #1 next time so that it is easy to do a search if the bag was authenticated before, thanks


----------



## vesna

mizliller said:


> Hi there could someone kindly help me authenticate this YSL Roady?
> 
> Item Name : YSL Roady
> SERIAL NUMBER: 228840467891
> Link (if available): already purchased
> Seller: aboutlife2014
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: purchased on ebay, no authenticity card or dustbag
> Comments: No "rive gauche" on tag, is that normal?





looks authentic


----------



## vesna

ossobucco said:


> HELLO.
> 
> PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS SAINT LAURENT Y LIGNE CABAS CHYC BAG THANKS
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Soft Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 151322185477
> Seller: RYANJ
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233b814f05





this one looks authentic to me


please post in the format of post #1 next time so that it is easy to do a search if the bag was authenticated before, thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> looks good Yoyo


Thanks vesna for your help always


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks vesna for your help always



I just made a trip to your thread to drool over your BVs...OMG !!!


----------



## vicky81101019

vesna said:


> hi small cabas , if it is SLP, has different font of the inner leather imprint, I am sorry, I am not sure, I would not buy it....however, I do not know if they print differently now than before, sorry
> 
> 
> photos look exactly the same  like in the post #9923 ????



Thank you! Vesna 
So the rest is fine? My friend got one in Nordstrom, and she showed me the picture of the inside....
It's like this
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/v1lx6vqdilgsvy3ugb9s.jpg
I hope I can get the one exactly like the pic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> I just made a trip to your thread to drool over your BVs...OMG !!!



Thanks Vesna . I'm so flattered you loved!


----------



## caarennn

Please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour

Name : YSL Saint Laurent Bag Red Leather New Authentic 99p Start! Fast Shipping!

Item Number : 181430269657

Seller : erica66salami

Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181430269657 

Thank you! x


----------



## exchangecoupons

Does anyone have any experience with vintage jewellery? I am curious about these YSL earrings but I haven't seen this style of logo before (apparently from the 90s).

Item: Vintage signed YSL clip on earrings
Listing Number: 371075743677
Seller: fash*n
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai..._Antique_Jewellery&hash=item5665d67fbd&_uhb=1
Comments:

Because it's vintage I'd have trouble finding the serial number or original packaging. I'd also be very grateful if someone would like to look through the other items from the seller and let me know if any are not authentic


----------



## Viki11

Hello!

I'm not sure if this is the right thread but lets try! The seller of this bag is very reliable so I'm almost 100% sure that this bag is authentic, but I would like to know the model. Can anyone help?

Item: YSL Muse, model?
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-ysl-_-saint-laurent--laukku-mustaa-nahkaa1200/317538306


----------



## Tuymiu

Hi!  I'm new to Saint Laurent and love the sac de jour.  Please authenticate this bag for me!  I just want to make sure it's authentic.  TIA

Item:  Saint Laurent 'sac de jour'
Listing number:  Item #: 15754598
Seller:  overstock.com
Link:  https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...03179865444040-1-fafdff&fp=f&TRACK=emailcusts


----------



## mouniae

Hello!

I finally got my YSL Muse medium (my very first Saint Laurent!!), and I just want to make sure it's the real deal!  The only thing that had me worried was the inner tag, that just says Yves Saint Laurent without the "Rive Gauche" I'm used to seeing when I'm reading the YSL forum.  Is that normal?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## mouniae

One more thing! Is it supposed to have one zipper pocket and two smaller open ones (cell phone pockets)? All the posts I've checked only mention one cell phone pocket, not two, so that combined with the absent "rive gauche" is making me worry!! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## foryou

Hi everyone, I found this deal on a local classified ads app and it is a very good deal but seller has no idea what color it is called. She said it might be Camel. Doesn't the color code/name show on any of its care cards or something? I've never gotten any YSL bags before so I really need advice here. Thank you.

Below is the only picture she'd send me.

Item: Belle Du Jour (Large)
Listing Number: Non (not on Ebay)
Seller: Tracee (not on Ebay)
Link: Sorry I do not have the link as I found this deal on a local classified ads app. 
Comments: Seller claims it's a limited edition color which she has no idea what it is called so I'm quite skeptical.


----------



## AK135

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Flap Leather Wallet
Listing Number: 331216413132
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/575-New-...16413132?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d1e0961cc&_uhb=1
Comments: please authenticate. Thanks


----------



## ppw101

Item: Saint Laurent Studded Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 321403068806
Seller: drwirelessli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad51da186
Comments: Is this authentic?  Seller is highly rated but mainly for electronics.


----------



## vesna

ppw101 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Studded Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 321403068806
> Seller: drwirelessli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad51da186
> Comments: Is this authentic?  Seller is highly rated but mainly for electronics.



looks authentic, but we would need to see a closeup of inner serial number and any Saint Laurent signature on the bag


----------



## vesna

AK135 said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Flap Leather Wallet
> Listing Number: 331216413132
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/575-New-...16413132?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d1e0961cc&_uhb=1
> Comments: please authenticate. Thanks


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

caarennn said:


> Please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour
> 
> Name : YSL Saint Laurent Bag Red Leather New Authentic 99p Start! Fast Shipping!
> 
> Item Number : 181430269657
> 
> Seller : erica66salami
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181430269657
> 
> Thank you! x



this was very strange listing with bad photos, sorry it ended before I saw your post


----------



## vesna

Viki11 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right thread but lets try! The seller of this bag is very reliable so I'm almost 100% sure that this bag is authentic, but I would like to know the model. Can anyone help?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse, model?
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-ysl-_-saint-laurent--laukku-mustaa-nahkaa1200/317538306





looks authentic to me , it is a Muse bauletto


----------



## vesna

Tuymiu said:


> Hi!  I'm new to Saint Laurent and love the sac de jour.  Please authenticate this bag for me!  I just want to make sure it's authentic.  TIA
> 
> Item:  Saint Laurent 'sac de jour'
> Listing number:  Item #: 15754598
> Seller:  overstock.com
> Link:  https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...03179865444040-1-fafdff&fp=f&TRACK=emailcusts



looks authentic, it would be good to see some detail, but whatever I bought from Overstock was fine


----------



## vesna

mouniae said:


> Hello!
> 
> I finally got my YSL Muse medium (my very first Saint Laurent!!), and I just want to make sure it's the real deal!  The only thing that had me worried was the inner tag, that just says Yves Saint Laurent without the "Rive Gauche" I'm used to seeing when I'm reading the YSL forum.  Is that normal?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



it is authentic, no worries


----------



## vesna

mouniae said:


> One more thing! Is it supposed to have one zipper pocket and two smaller open ones (cell phone pockets)? All the posts I've checked only mention one cell phone pocket, not two, so that combined with the absent "rive gauche" is making me worry!! Thank you so much for your help!!



"newer" models towards the end of Yves Saint Laurent, right before Saint Laurent Paris change had no Rive Gauche, and two pockets


----------



## vesna

foryou said:


> Hi everyone, I found this deal on a local classified ads app and it is a very good deal but seller has no idea what color it is called. She said it might be Camel. Doesn't the color code/name show on any of its care cards or something? I've never gotten any YSL bags before so I really need advice here. Thank you.
> 
> Below is the only picture she'd send me.
> 
> Item: Belle Du Jour (Large)
> Listing Number: Non (not on Ebay)
> Seller: Tracee (not on Ebay)
> Link: Sorry I do not have the link as I found this deal on a local classified ads app.
> Comments: Seller claims it's a limited edition color which she has no idea what it is called so I'm quite skeptical.



sorry, I would not know


----------



## ppw101

vesna said:


> looks authentic, but we would need to see a closeup of inner serial number and any Saint Laurent signature on the bag


thanks vesna!  i'll try to get more details.


----------



## sanyydd

vesna said:


> the font is wrong on this bag, I would not say that it is authentic


Thank you Vesna, for pointing out the font of the bag. I went to the department store and compare it to the bags in the store again, and found that the real ones has got more solid, gold 'saint laurent paris' letters on it. Apart from that, is there anything you think that's wrong with the bag?
Thank you again


----------



## mouniae

Thank you guys so much!!! I'm SO in love with it!!!


----------



## vesna

sanyydd said:


> Thank you Vesna, for pointing out the font of the bag. I went to the department store and compare it to the bags in the store again, and found that the real ones has got more solid, gold 'saint laurent paris' letters on it. Apart from that, is there anything you think that's wrong with the bag?
> Thank you again



it is very hard to tell fakes today on the basis of pics, unless you see something strikingly bad like this font of the letters (there is something specific about letters  NT together that Saint Laurent does, and fakes do not, I can not share that ere because fakers read this too...I would need to see the papers, bottom of the zipper head (the thing that goes over the teeth)


----------



## lolotte2013

hello,
Could you help me finding out if this one is authentic ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Thank you


----------



## Tuymiu

vesna said:


> looks authentic, it would be good to see some detail, but whatever I bought from Overstock was fine




Hi vesna!  Thank you so so much for replying to my post!  I'm not sure what details you need so I attached pictures I took of the bag.  I can't take picture of the tag that is sewn into the inner pocket of the bag.











Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Tuymiu

Tuymiu said:


> Hi vesna!  Thank you so so much for replying to my post!  I'm not sure what details you need so I attached pictures I took of the bag.  I can't take picture of the tag that is sewn into the inner pocket of the bag.
> View attachment 2654179
> View attachment 2654180
> View attachment 2654181
> View attachment 2654182
> View attachment 2654183
> View attachment 2654184
> View attachment 2654185
> View attachment 2654186
> View attachment 2654187
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!




Sorry forgot to includes these:


----------



## dajuner

Item: YSL SAC LIGNE Y 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A 
Link: Please see pictures attached below
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag, I just bought this. Really need help! Thank you everyone !!!


----------



## vesna

lolotte2013 said:


> hello,
> Could you help me finding out if this one is authentic ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Thank you



it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Tuymiu said:


> Hi vesna!  Thank you so so much for replying to my post!  I'm not sure what details you need so I attached pictures I took of the bag.  I can't take picture of the tag that is sewn into the inner pocket of the bag.
> View attachment 2654179
> View attachment 2654180
> View attachment 2654181
> View attachment 2654182
> View attachment 2654183
> View attachment 2654184
> View attachment 2654185
> View attachment 2654186
> View attachment 2654187
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Tuymiu said:


> Sorry forgot to includes these:
> View attachment 2654449
> View attachment 2654450



all looks fine


----------



## vesna

dajuner said:


> Item: YSL SAC LIGNE Y
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: Please see pictures attached below
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag, I just bought this. Really need help! Thank you everyone !!!
> 
> View attachment 2654511
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654520
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654526





this one looks good to me


----------



## kllenore

Hi!
Can you please help me authenticate the following

Item: Authentic New Classic YSL Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch Bag Large
Listing Number: 331231632715
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331231632715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Lavinna

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Crocodile Embossed Downtown 

Listing Number: 360963939779

Seller: mrs_sloakam

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Bl...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item540b209dc3

Comments: Can you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you very very much!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Could you please authenticate this handbag for me? It would be my first YSL purchase.

Item: Auth. New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Mini Bag Metallic Gold - In Gift Box

Listing Number: 231137057227

Seller ID: shelcyluxstore

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Y-Mail-Mini-Bag-Metallic-Gold-In-Gift-Box-/231137057227?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D231137057227%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=N%252B2itUdh5mp9kJlhRYZHaNdWtds%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## lolotte2013

vesna said:


> it is authentic


 

Thank you ))


----------



## lolotte2013

Sorry I forgot posting photos of the authenticity card if it will change your mind...
http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...uy1004&CurrentView=fromMemberRCEM#CentralArea


----------



## red555

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Classic Y Line Top Handle Cabas Tote
Listing Number: 221465871564
Seller: jules453262
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33906504cc

Hope you can help me authenticate this! thank you


----------



## vesna

princess_xoxo said:


> Could you please authenticate this handbag for me? It would be my first YSL purchase.
> 
> Item: Auth. New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y-Mail Mini Bag Metallic Gold - In Gift Box
> 
> Listing Number: 231137057227
> 
> Seller ID: shelcyluxstore
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-YS...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Thanks in advance!




authentic


----------



## vesna

lolotte2013 said:


> Sorry I forgot posting photos of the authenticity card if it will change your mind...
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...uy1004&CurrentView=fromMemberRCEM#CentralArea



link does not work


----------



## haveagoodday

Quote: Could u please check out this clutch is real or not ??

Item:Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent Y clutch classic Red large

Listing Number: 291175589873

Seller:cairomerta

Comments: thank you for helping ~~~

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb6ae7f1


----------



## Bigcitygal

Hi, please authenticate...

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Shoulder Bag in Blue Handbag Purse
 Listing Number: 326076 4331
 Seller: thehomecollection
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...sel+shoulder+bag3260764331&_sacat=0&_from=R40
 Comments: This is my first request...  Thank you!


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks so much! 

Item: Saint Laurent Sac du Jour Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: This bag is listed locally.
Pictures:


----------



## vesna

Lavinna said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Crocodile Embossed Downtown
> 
> Listing Number: 360963939779
> 
> Seller: mrs_sloakam
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Bl...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item540b209dc3
> 
> Comments: Can you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you very very much!


sorry it ended  

looks authentic to me but it would good to see zipper pulls and zipper head underside logo


----------



## vesna

red555 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Classic Y Line Top Handle Cabas Tote
> Listing Number: 221465871564
> Seller: jules453262
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33906504cc
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate this! thank you



I am sorry it ended, it does look authentic


----------



## vesna

kllenore said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me authenticate the following
> 
> Item: Authentic New Classic YSL Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch Bag Large
> Listing Number: 331231632715
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331231632715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Bigcitygal said:


> Hi, please authenticate...
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Shoulder Bag in Blue Handbag Purse
> Listing Number: 326076 4331
> Seller: thehomecollection
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...sel+shoulder+bag3260764331&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> Comments: This is my first request...  Thank you!




hi, the link brings me to a bunch of bags, not the one you wanted


----------



## vesna

haveagoodday said:


> Quote: Could u please check out this clutch is real or not ??
> 
> Item:Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent Y clutch classic Red large
> 
> Listing Number: 291175589873
> 
> Seller:cairomerta
> 
> Comments: thank you for helping ~~~
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb6ae7f1




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

kcarmona said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac du Jour Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: This bag is listed locally.
> Pictures:
> View attachment 2664405
> 
> View attachment 2664406
> 
> View attachment 2664407
> 
> View attachment 2664408
> 
> View attachment 2664410
> 
> View attachment 2664411
> 
> View attachment 2664412
> 
> View attachment 2664413



I would need a closeup of the logo on the front of the bag, and serial number from the inner pocket and logo on the leather stitched tag inside the bag


----------



## kllenore

vesna said:


> it looks good to me



Thanks so much!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Duffle 6 Shoulder Bag Handbag NWT
Listing Number: 251507840660
Seller: mediactive 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251507840660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: $1995 Saint Laurent Medium Duffle 6 Leather Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag Pink
Listing Number: 201112563953
Seller: advancebuy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Saint-...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed33e30f1
Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## heyykelly

Hi ladies! Please help! 

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Black Small
Listing Number: 261516901086
Seller: jennieelizabeth 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce39f3ade

Comments: Seller says bought from another eBayer but is not sure of authenticity or the credibility of the material 

TIA


----------



## vesna

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Duffle 6 Shoulder Bag Handbag NWT
> Listing Number: 251507840660
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251507840660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: $1995 Saint Laurent Medium Duffle 6 Leather Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag Pink
> Listing Number: 201112563953
> Seller: advancebuy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Saint-...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed33e30f1
> Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!



this one looks good too


----------



## vesna

heyykelly said:


> Hi ladies! Please help!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Black Small
> Listing Number: 261516901086
> Seller: jennieelizabeth
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce39f3ade
> 
> Comments: Seller says bought from another eBayer but is not sure of authenticity or the credibility of the material
> 
> TIA



I do not  think it is authentic, could use better photos of the front font of Saint Laurent signature to confirm that it is a fake


----------



## exchangecoupons

Item: YSL brown bag, pre owned
Listing Number: 271535200194
Seller: desirememore
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-brow...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f38c257c2&_uhb=1
Comments: Would love to get an opinion on this. Thanks so much!


----------



## mym

Hi all geniuses! 

Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!

1.

Item name: YSL brown bag, pre owned
Item no: 271535200194 
Seller ID:  desirememore
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271535200194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. 

Item name: 100% authentic Saint Laurent Classique Y Cabas
Item no: 331248797302
Seller ID:  alannah_hill_lover
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331248797302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## borisova

hi ladies!
please, can somebody help me to autenthicate this ysl bag?

Item: ysl
Listing Number: none
Seller: Lilya Kapitunova (vk.com)
Link: http://vk.com/album49550029_172424131
Comments: girl sales it on vk.com, so i can't see feedbacks like on ebay... and i don't understand, it is authentic or not. help me, please! because the price is good and the bag looks very pretty for me!

http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1407/4d/d468cee55529.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1407/af/2297eb4d10d9.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1407/8d/89f4f8619360.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1407/c7/a974ef535de3.jpg
http://i016.radikal.ru/1407/b9/241b4698e67c.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1407/9b/8e612e96a400.jpg
http://i062.radikal.ru/1407/92/93cc8f7f1753.jpg
http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1407/1b/a180c962d4d0.jpg
http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/a6/be73fa543bea.jpg
http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/54/93ce4f6f8a3e.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1407/e8/1282ee22dec7.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i511/1407/ff/f9225a7f211c.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i525/1407/a7/489bb67a52e7.jpg

thanks!!


----------



## jojopotter

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag  					 
Listing Number: -
Seller:  brandieyanda1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201121009778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I am clueless about the authenticity of a YSL. I tried to search online but don't have much much on that. Would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this. Find it too cheap to be true but really wanna try my luck. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## vesna

exchangecoupons said:


> Item: YSL brown bag, pre owned
> Listing Number: 271535200194
> Seller: desirememore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-brow...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f38c257c2&_uhb=1
> Comments: Would love to get an opinion on this. Thanks so much!



this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

mym said:


> Hi all geniuses!
> 
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 1.
> 
> Item name: YSL brown bag, pre owned
> Item no: 271535200194
> Seller ID:  desirememore
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271535200194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2.
> 
> Item name: 100% authentic Saint Laurent Classique Y Cabas
> Item no: 331248797302
> Seller ID: alannah_hill_lover
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331248797302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



haaa, geniuses LOL

#1 fake


#2 looks good to me for now, but it would be good to see close-up of the serial number from inside of the bag


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi ladies!
> please, can somebody help me to autenthicate this ysl bag?
> 
> Item: ysl
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Lilya Kapitunova (vk.com)
> Link: http://vk.com/album49550029_172424131
> Comments: girl sales it on vk.com, so i can't see feedbacks like on ebay... and i don't understand, it is authentic or not. help me, please! because the price is good and the bag looks very pretty for me!
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1407/4d/d468cee55529.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1407/af/2297eb4d10d9.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1407/8d/89f4f8619360.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1407/c7/a974ef535de3.jpg
> http://i016.radikal.ru/1407/b9/241b4698e67c.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1407/9b/8e612e96a400.jpg
> http://i062.radikal.ru/1407/92/93cc8f7f1753.jpg
> http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1407/1b/a180c962d4d0.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/a6/be73fa543bea.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/54/93ce4f6f8a3e.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1407/e8/1282ee22dec7.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i511/1407/ff/f9225a7f211c.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i525/1407/a7/489bb67a52e7.jpg
> 
> thanks!!



it looks good, I would just love to see the serial number more clear and larger please


----------



## vesna

jojopotter said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller:  brandieyanda1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201121009778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: I am clueless about the authenticity of a YSL. I tried to search online but don't have much much on that. Would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this. Find it too cheap to be true but really wanna try my luck. Thank you very much in advance!



I would be happy to look at the bag but the link does not bring me to the one you wanted, some general ebay site opens


----------



## jojopotter

vesna said:


> I would be happy to look at the bag but the link does not bring me to the one you wanted, some general ebay site opens


http://www.ebay.com/itm/201121009778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I am so sorry. Didn't know what was wrong. Could try on this? Thanks a lot! Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## upawn

Hi, YSL geniuses! 

I would like to have a YSL Cabas Chyc authenticated. It's not listed online and I apologize for my failure to follow the format. A client is selling this to me. I would really appreciate your inputs.

I gather that Yves Saint Laurent tags should be embossed but that is not the case with this bag. The gold 'film' on the lettering is rubbed off in some parts and there's no trace left. Is this okay?

Thanks so much in advance.

Here are the photos:


----------



## jojopotter

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag                       
Listing Number: -
Seller:  brandieyanda1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201121009778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I am clueless about the authenticity of a YSL. I tried to  search online but don't have much much on that. Would really appreciate  if anyone can help me authenticate this. Find it too cheap to be true  but really wanna try my luck. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Royal Blue Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 171372640943
Seller: lindseyaawalker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...43?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27e69afaaf

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fashion4656

Hello! I'm new to the forum, and this is my first time posting... Please forgive me if I didn't post properly. Please help me authenticate? 

Item : NWT ysl saint laurent small cabas chyc bag
Listing number: 201121009778
Seller: brandieyanda1
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201121009778


----------



## vesna

jojopotter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201121009778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am so sorry. Didn't know what was wrong. Could try on this? Thanks a lot! Sorry for the trouble!



no problem, that is often happening...there is not enough photos to authenticate this bag, some closeups of main signatures where the font is seen, inside the bag serial number and serial number on paper tag, as well as underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) and zipper pulls would be great to see - highly faked bag so we need a lot of detail


----------



## vesna

upawn said:


> Hi, YSL geniuses!
> 
> I would like to have a YSL Cabas Chyc authenticated. It's not listed online and I apologize for my failure to follow the format. A client is selling this to me. I would really appreciate your inputs.
> 
> I gather that Yves Saint Laurent tags should be embossed but that is not the case with this bag. The gold 'film' on the lettering is rubbed off in some parts and there's no trace left. Is this okay?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Here are the photos:





hi (geniuses LOL) please post the underside of a zipper head (the driver of the zipper along the teeth) and the zipper pulls closeup to see the font...tag looks OK to me, and rubbing of the gold print is normal


----------



## vesna

jojopotter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201121009778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am so sorry. Didn't know what was wrong. Could try on this? Thanks a lot! Sorry for the trouble!





jojopotter said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller:  brandieyanda1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201121009778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I am clueless about the authenticity of a YSL. I tried to  search online but don't have much much on that. Would really appreciate  if anyone can help me authenticate this. Find it too cheap to be true  but really wanna try my luck. Thank you very much in advance!



I responded to your previous post


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Royal Blue Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 171372640943
> Seller: lindseyaawalker
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...43?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27e69afaaf
> 
> Thank you in advance!


sorry it ended, I am not sure without zipper pull and zipper head underside to see the logo, as well as serial number inside of bag and on paper tag


----------



## vesna

Fashion4656 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum, and this is my first time posting... Please forgive me if I didn't post properly. Please help me authenticate?
> 
> Item : NWT ysl saint laurent small cabas chyc bag
> Listing number: 201121009778
> Seller: brandieyanda1
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201121009778



your post is perfect, that is the exact bag *jojopotter*  posted for which the response is in post *10006*


----------



## ngacnhien

Hi lovely ladies

I'm new on here so please forgive me if I do anything wrong. 
But I would really appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this for me. 

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Black patent clutch
Listing Number:
Seller: ms_shop14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321449741514 
Comments: I really love this clutch and have it in the Nude version which I brought off Net-a-Porter however I heard YSL has decided to discontinue  

Many thanks


----------



## coconuthuong

Hi I wonder if you can help me verify the authenticity of this bag:
Item: Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Large Black
Listing Number: -
Seller: antoniabob
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171374556820

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Fashion4656

The seller sent me a pic of serial number inside the pocket, how do I attach the photo to this message? Or can I just email to you? TIA!

(For the saint laurent cabas chyc small bag in nude)


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> it looks good, I would just love to see the serial number more clear and larger please


hi, Vesna!

thanks a lot for your help!

here is the photo of serial number:
http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/b2/17533d25b15d.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1407/bd/1515a74f5c5b.jpg

and can u tell me, how this bag named??


----------



## jojopotter

vesna said:


> no problem, that is often happening...there is not enough photos to authenticate this bag, some closeups of main signatures where the font is seen, inside the bag serial number and serial number on paper tag, as well as underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper) and zipper pulls would be great to see - highly faked bag so we need a lot of detail


Thank you so much! I had emailed the person for more photos. Hopefully she can provide. Otherwise, it is likely a fake. Thank you once again!


----------



## jojopotter

jojopotter said:


> Thank you so much! I had emailed the person for more photos. Hopefully she can provide. Otherwise, it is likely a fake. Thank you once again!


Item was: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201121009778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks my dear, the seller was very quick and had sent me various photos as you had stated.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....5_10152423633987326_3771696916254828893_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....7_10152423633942326_3575242783622905634_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....7_10152423633847326_9151676118426033618_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....6_10152423633807326_4977520464345488097_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net...=36fb80b29a311cabafd6335242d68da1&oe=541ED5A1

Thanks for authenticating!


----------



## aeka0419

Dear Authenticators,

I would like to ask for your help in determining the authenticity of this bag being offered to me by a friend. She says this was bought in Singapore. Please see attached photos 

Item: YSL CABAS CHYC
Listing Number: Private sale
Seller: Personal Friend
Comments: Photos attached
Just one thing, this may not be significant. But the leather sample included has a sticker at the back that says S0008 with Chinese characters, this is my first time to see such. 

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Wennyelfy

Hi everyone!

I would like to get some help on authenticating this YSL, the seller does not have any dust bag or receipt left for this as its a vintage(?). I'm a dummy in branded items so please give me some pointers on this! 

Item: YSL Vintage
Listing Number: Private sale
Seller: Online
Comments: Photos attached


----------



## vesna

ngacnhien said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> 
> I'm new on here so please forgive me if I do anything wrong.
> But I would really appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Black patent clutch
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ms_shop14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321449741514
> Comments: I really love this clutch and have it in the Nude version which I brought off Net-a-Porter however I heard YSL has decided to discontinue
> 
> Many thanks



great post, all good, this looks good to me, it would be good to see a serial number inside the pocket and the one on paper tag...but it ends soon


----------



## vesna

coconuthuong said:


> Hi I wonder if you can help me verify the authenticity of this bag:
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Large Black
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: antoniabob
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171374556820
> 
> Thanks so much!!



it looks good but, I am not sure, need more photos of details


----------



## vesna

Wennyelfy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would like to get some help on authenticating this YSL, the seller does not have any dust bag or receipt left for this as its a vintage(?). I'm a dummy in branded items so please give me some pointers on this!
> 
> Item: YSL Vintage
> Listing Number: Private sale
> Seller: Online
> Comments: Photos attached
> 
> View attachment 2680090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680093



all details look good to me


----------



## vesna

aeka0419 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I would like to ask for your help in determining the authenticity of this bag being offered to me by a friend. She says this was bought in Singapore. Please see attached photos
> 
> Item: YSL CABAS CHYC
> Listing Number: Private sale
> Seller: Personal Friend
> Comments: Photos attached
> Just one thing, this may not be significant. But the leather sample included has a sticker at the back that says S0008 with Chinese characters, this is my first time to see such.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



the font does not look good to me, but there were many transition versions of this bag from Yves saint Laurent to Saint Laurent paris, and lots of things changed....could you please show the paper tag with rounded corners turned to the other side with closeup of the text


----------



## vesna

Fashion4656 said:


> The seller sent me a pic of serial number inside the pocket, how do I attach the photo to this message? Or can I just email to you? TIA!
> 
> (For the saint laurent cabas chyc small bag in nude)



attach it here with the original listing link


----------



## vesna

jojopotter said:


> Item was: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201121009778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks my dear, the seller was very quick and had sent me various photos as you had stated.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....5_10152423633987326_3771696916254828893_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....7_10152423633942326_3575242783622905634_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....7_10152423633847326_9151676118426033618_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....6_10152423633807326_4977520464345488097_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net...=36fb80b29a311cabafd6335242d68da1&oe=541ED5A1
> 
> Thanks for authenticating!


 this looks good to me


----------



## aeka0419

vesna said:


> the font does not look good to me, but there were many transition versions of this bag from Yves saint Laurent to Saint Laurent paris, and lots of things changed....could you please show the paper tag with rounded corners turned to the other side with closeup of the text



Thank you! Here are some additional photos, hope they are useful


----------



## upawn

vesna said:


> hi (geniuses LOL) please post the underside of a zipper head (the driver of the zipper along the teeth) and the zipper pulls closeup to see the font...tag looks OK to me, and rubbing of the gold print is normal


Thanks, Vesna! You are super, as always! I will ask for a photo of the zipper head.


----------



## jojopotter

vesna said:


> this looks good to me


Thank you very much!


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> borisova said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> please, can somebody help me to autenthicate this ysl bag?
> 
> Item: ysl
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Lilya Kapitunova (vk.com)
> Link: http://vk.com/album49550029_172424131
> Comments: girl sales it on vk.com, so i can't see feedbacks like on ebay... and i don't understand, it is authentic or not. help me, please! because the price is good and the bag looks very pretty for me!
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1407/4d/d468cee55529.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1407/af/2297eb4d10d9.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1407/8d/89f4f8619360.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1407/c7/a974ef535de3.jpg
> http://i016.radikal.ru/1407/b9/241b4698e67c.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1407/9b/8e612e96a400.jpg
> http://i062.radikal.ru/1407/92/93cc8f7f1753.jpg
> http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1407/1b/a180c962d4d0.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/a6/be73fa543bea.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/54/93ce4f6f8a3e.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1407/e8/1282ee22dec7.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i511/1407/ff/f9225a7f211c.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i525/1407/a7/489bb67a52e7.jpg
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> it looks good, I would just love to see the serial number more clear and larger please
Click to expand...

hi, Vesna!

thanks a lot for your help!

here is the photo of serial number:
http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/b2/17533d25b15d.jpg
http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1407/bd/1515a74f5c5b.jpg

and can u tell me, how this bag named??


----------



## marls_cbu

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Handbag
Listing Number:
Seller: rodeo*lady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...6050&clkid=8193367245565443020&_qi=RTM1562569

Would you please authenticate this one.  Thanks!
Comments:


----------



## velvetbrocade

Hi everybody,

could you help me to authenticate this handbag? I couldn't find the model in the reference library, so any information regarding the name is welcome as well.

Pictures:
- Entire bag: http://i.imgur.com/tb7Ra3y.jpg
- Tag with font best visible: http://i.imgur.com/uFKmSzD.jpg
- Close-up of tag: http://i.imgur.com/pN5XaGJ.jpg
- Close-up of back of tag: http://i.imgur.com/xlRX8FO.jpg

The tag has a hole, does anybody know what that means?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hello. Could you kindly authenticate this YSL Muse Oversize in leather?  

Item: YSL Oversize Muse 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Friend of a friend 
Link: NA (Photos are provided)
Comments: Bag is being sold buy a friend of a friend.  These are the pictures that was sent to me.

Thank you.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Here's another one to authenticate. 

Item: YSL Muse Patent Leather
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Friend of a friend 
Link: NA (Photos are provided)
Comments: My friend's friend is selling this and these are the photos sent.

Thank you very much.


----------



## vesna

aeka0419 said:


> Thank you! Here are some additional photos, hope they are useful



all of this looks good


----------



## vesna

lovechildmonste said:


> Hello. Could you kindly authenticate this YSL Muse Oversize in leather?
> 
> Item: YSL Oversize Muse
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Friend of a friend
> Link: NA (Photos are provided)
> Comments: Bag is being sold buy a friend of a friend.  These are the pictures that was sent to me.
> 
> Thank you.



authentic


----------



## vesna

lovechildmonste said:


> Here's another one to authenticate.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Patent Leather
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Friend of a friend
> Link: NA (Photos are provided)
> Comments: My friend's friend is selling this and these are the photos sent.
> 
> Thank you very much.



authentic


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi, Vesna!
> 
> thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> here is the photo of serial number:
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/b2/17533d25b15d.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1407/bd/1515a74f5c5b.jpg
> 
> and can u tell me, how this bag named??



I am sorry I do not know the name


----------



## vesna

marls_cbu said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Handbag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: rodeo*lady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...6050&clkid=8193367245565443020&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> Would you please authenticate this one.  Thanks!
> Comments:



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

velvetbrocade said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> could you help me to authenticate this handbag? I couldn't find the model in the reference library, so any information regarding the name is welcome as well.
> 
> Pictures:
> - Entire bag: http://i.imgur.com/tb7Ra3y.jpg
> - Tag with font best visible: http://i.imgur.com/uFKmSzD.jpg
> - Close-up of tag: http://i.imgur.com/pN5XaGJ.jpg
> - Close-up of back of tag: http://i.imgur.com/xlRX8FO.jpg
> 
> The tag has a hole, does anybody know what that means?
> 
> Thank you for your help.




sorry I do not know the style but it has identical handles like my vintage  leather red Y  tote, looks fine to me, but would not know the model


the hole in the tag is made by the store, it was a final discount and they prevented the return


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Kindly authenticate please.  Thanks!

Item Name:  YSL Muse
Item Number:  261524666216
Seller:  thelastpress
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Looks-BRAND-NEW-/261524666216


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> borisova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borisova said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> please, can somebody help me to autenthicate this ysl bag?
> 
> Item: ysl
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Lilya Kapitunova (vk.com)
> Link: http://vk.com/album49550029_172424131
> Comments: girl sales it on vk.com, so i can't see feedbacks like on ebay... and i don't understand, it is authentic or not. help me, please! because the price is good and the bag looks very pretty for me!
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1407/4d/d468cee55529.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1407/af/2297eb4d10d9.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1407/8d/89f4f8619360.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1407/c7/a974ef535de3.jpg
> http://i016.radikal.ru/1407/b9/241b4698e67c.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1407/9b/8e612e96a400.jpg
> http://i062.radikal.ru/1407/92/93cc8f7f1753.jpg
> http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1407/1b/a180c962d4d0.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/a6/be73fa543bea.jpg
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/54/93ce4f6f8a3e.jpg
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1407/e8/1282ee22dec7.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i511/1407/ff/f9225a7f211c.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i525/1407/a7/489bb67a52e7.jpg
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> it looks good, I would just love to see the serial number more clear and larger please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi, Vesna!
> 
> thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> here is the photo of serial number:
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/b2/17533d25b15d.jpg
> http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1407/bd/1515a74f5c5b.jpg
> 
> and can u tell me, how this bag named??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I do not know the name
Click to expand...

thank u!
and about the bag - it is authentic?


----------



## littlemissboss

Hi! 

I'm new to this blog and I'm not really sure if it's even alive still. But here's hoping  

Hope you can help me authenticate this bag: 

Item:  YSL Muse
Listing Number: (I'm not sure what this is. Can someone help me figure this out?)
Seller: Canon e-bags prime
Link: http://instagram.com/p/p4Fdb7yNpe/?modal=true
Comments: Pre-owned bag. Came with a dust bag that looks exactly like the dustbag of my YSL Chyc Cabas except for the white inner bag which felt a little too soft. 



Hope someone can help me. If you need more pictures please let me know (and what particular parts of the bag you'd want to see). I'd really appreciate your help. I've resorted to looking for this bag online as it has been discontinued by Saint Laurent. (


----------



## *laura*

Hi, Can you please kindly authenticate this handbag. 
Thanks in advance 

Item: YSL Roady leather hobo bag
Seller Id: matchescloset
Item Number: 171379581165
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171379581165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## vesna

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate please.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  YSL Muse
> Item Number:  261524666216
> Seller:  thelastpress
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Looks-BRAND-NEW-/261524666216



authentic


----------



## milenboy

Item: YSL Muse Oversized Raffia
Seller : Local Seller
Please help authenticate...Thanks


----------



## velvetbrocade

I just wanted to thank you, vesna. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## b_chanel

Hello everyone,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag selling on ebay?

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Cabas Chyc Y Ligne Cuir Gras Mini Bag Handbag NWT BLUE
Listing Number: 321459561470
Seller: crabsummer18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321459561470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller says the bag is new and bought in Bergdorf Goodman in NYC in April 2014. Not sure why she is not returning it if she no longer wants it.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## milenboy

milenboy said:


> Item: YSL Muse Oversized Raffia
> Seller : Local Seller
> Please help authenticate...Thanks


Anyone please help authenticate the photos above...Thank you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

Can you please check this out when you have a chance? I'm not sure if the Listing Number is correct&#8230; I wasn't sure where to find it. The link is correct, though.

Item: Authentic New Saint Laurent Black Large Muse Bag Satchel $1850+tax
Listing Number: 261528509121
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&amp;hash=item3ce4505ac1
Comments: Hi, Vesna! This looks waaaaay "off" to me! Am I missing something? Thank you in advance!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 
Item: BF050711
Seller:elady 
Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=2760

Comments: Not very familiar with Yves Saint Laurent. Thank you all much.


----------



## meomiii

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag

Listing Number: Ad ID 1051856496

Seller: Not shown

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...-saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-bag/1051856496

Comments: Hi, I came across this bag and is about to purchase the bag. Could you please authenticate it. 
Thank you


----------



## Cshams

Hi everyone,

I am new here and really need some help before I purchase this YSL cabas bag.

Can someone tell me if it's authentic or not? I have feeling it's not authentic even though the buyer claims it is and asked me to go to a YSL store and double check.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Saint Laurent 6 Duffle Fuchsia Pink Hot Pink Mint Condition $1,995
Listing Number: 321464436989
Seller: upenn1360
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad8c608fd
Comments: Appreciate if you can authenticate this.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Saint Laurent 6 Duffle Fuchsia Pink Hot Pink Mint Condition $1,995
Listing Number: 301249029740
Seller: 041885n
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301249029740?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: And this. thanks.


----------



## hm3cheun

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize
Listing Number: 1006134625
Seller: Private Seller on Kijiji.ca
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ze/1006134625?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Is this bag real ?  any input would be great, Thanks


----------



## minjye

Can someone please authenticate this for me?
Looking at the leather and the YSL gold print inside the clutch, this is the from the older collection before Hedi Slimane right?

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Paris leather Chyc clutch in fuchsia

Seller: maarygoroundb

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281390786367?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


thank you!!!


----------



## Melo2012

Hi there

Would you be kind enough to authenticate this wallet for me?

Item: Saint Laurent Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: 281386809958
Seller: montaigneparis
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/281386809958 
Comments: i purchased this before i found out about you guys but it hasn't arrived as yet. I can get more pics when it does if you require. 

Thanks you so much!
xx


----------



## Pomeg

Could you please authenticate this bag ?


----------



## AleksandraB

Hello,


Could you please authenticate the purse I've purchased. I got it from store not oficial reseller of Saint Laurent but saing it's selling only original stuff.


It's Sac de Jour Saint Laurent large  black suede.


Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## trendym0m

Hello,
I would like to purchase the YSL Cassandre tassel crossbody bag on Bluefly.com. I have read mixed reviews in regards to this site. 

May someone please put my mind at ease that this bag is authentic? I have attached the link.

http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Lauren...oulder-bag/ORDER_HISTORY/336385301/detail.fly#

Also, does anyone know which season this particular blue came out, I can't seem to find it anywhere.

GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## castlehawk

Help with authenticating this purse Any idea what the model name is? Thank you so much!

https://imgur.com/a/qfUT4#0


----------



## Machick333

Hi! Could someone please authe to are this belle de hour clutch please ? 

Item: Saint Laurent Belle de jour clutch


Listing Number: 
141305839853


Seller: 
christinekassandra 


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141305839853


Comments: thanks !


----------



## castlehawk

That's all I have but will try. Thanks


----------



## vesna

littlemissboss said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this blog and I'm not really sure if it's even alive still. But here's hoping
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item:  YSL Muse
> Listing Number: (I'm not sure what this is. Can someone help me figure this out?)
> Seller: Canon e-bags prime
> Link: http://instagram.com/p/p4Fdb7yNpe/?modal=true
> Comments: Pre-owned bag. Came with a dust bag that looks exactly like the dustbag of my YSL Chyc Cabas except for the white inner bag which felt a little too soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help me. If you need more pictures please let me know (and what particular parts of the bag you'd want to see). I'd really appreciate your help. I've resorted to looking for this bag online as it has been discontinued by Saint Laurent. (





just a photo of a closeup of front of the bag with imprint under the lock shown..looks good to me so far


----------



## vesna

*laura* said:


> Hi, Can you please kindly authenticate this handbag.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: YSL Roady leather hobo bag
> Seller Id: matchescloset
> Item Number: 171379581165
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171379581165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649





looks good


----------



## vesna

milenboy said:


> Item: YSL Muse Oversized Raffia
> Seller : Local Seller
> Please help authenticate...Thanks



authentic


----------



## vesna

velvetbrocade said:


> I just wanted to thank you, vesna. Your help is very much appreciated.



you are very welcome


----------



## vesna

b_chanel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag selling on ebay?
> 
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Cabas Chyc Y Ligne Cuir Gras Mini Bag Handbag NWT BLUE
> Listing Number: 321459561470
> Seller: crabsummer18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321459561470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller says the bag is new and bought in Bergdorf Goodman in NYC in April 2014. Not sure why she is not returning it if she no longer wants it.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!




I am not sure without inner serial number and clear leather tag signature


----------



## vesna

ElainePG said:


> Can you please check this out when you have a chance? I'm not sure if the Listing Number is correct I wasn't sure where to find it. The link is correct, though.
> 
> Item: Authentic New Saint Laurent Black Large Muse Bag Satchel $1850+tax
> Listing Number: 261528509121
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-New-Saint-Laurent-Black-Large-Muse-Bag-Satchel-1850-tax-/261528509121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce4505ac1
> Comments: Hi, Vesna! This looks waaaaay "off" to me! Am I missing something? Thank you in advance!



aaaah, this is the new style Saint Laurent came up with, bare muse, not looking like the old one at all, but it is authentic. This I a transition period when they stripped muse of its Y looking stitching, added SLP hardware, left YSL tags ??????   chaos, but authentic


----------



## vesna

LilMissCutie said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
> Item: BF050711
> Seller:elady
> Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=2760
> 
> Comments: Not very familiar with Yves Saint Laurent. Thank you all much.



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

meomiii said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag
> 
> Listing Number: Ad ID 1051856496
> 
> Seller: Not shown
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...-saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-bag/1051856496
> 
> Comments: Hi, I came across this bag and is about to purchase the bag. Could you please authenticate it.
> Thank you



sorry, the photos of signatures are not clear on my monitor, so I could not comment


----------



## vesna

Cshams said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and really need some help before I purchase this YSL cabas bag.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it's authentic or not? I have feeling it's not authentic even though the buyer claims it is and asked me to go to a YSL store and double check.



could you show inner leather tag front and back to see the font of writing and serial number, zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper along the teeth


----------



## vesna

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Saint Laurent 6 Duffle Fuchsia Pink Hot Pink Mint Condition $1,995
> Listing Number: 321464436989
> Seller: upenn1360
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad8c608fd
> Comments: Appreciate if you can authenticate this.


looks good


----------



## vesna

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Saint Laurent 6 Duffle Fuchsia Pink Hot Pink Mint Condition $1,995
> Listing Number: 301249029740
> Seller: 041885n
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301249029740?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: And this. thanks.


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

hm3cheun said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize
> Listing Number: 1006134625
> Seller: Private Seller on Kijiji.ca
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ze/1006134625?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Is this bag real ?  any input would be great, Thanks


I am so sorry I was late for this one, it does not show any more


----------



## vesna

minjye said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> Looking at the leather and the YSL gold print inside the clutch, this is the from the older collection before Hedi Slimane right?
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Paris leather Chyc clutch in fuchsia
> 
> Seller: maarygoroundb
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281390786367?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you!!!



you are right, looks like the older YSL clutch and authentic


----------



## vesna

Melo2012 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Would you be kind enough to authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Zip Around Wallet
> Listing Number: 281386809958
> Seller: montaigneparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/281386809958
> Comments: i purchased this before i found out about you guys but it hasn't arrived as yet. I can get more pics when it does if you require.
> 
> Thanks you so much!
> xx



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Pomeg said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag ?
> 
> View attachment 2695923
> View attachment 2695924
> View attachment 2695925
> View attachment 2695926
> View attachment 2695927
> View attachment 2695928



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

AleksandraB said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate the purse I've purchased. I got it from store not oficial reseller of Saint Laurent but saing it's selling only original stuff.
> 
> 
> It's Sac de Jour Saint Laurent large  black suede.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot in advance.



looks good


----------



## vesna

trendym0m said:


> Hello,
> I would like to purchase the YSL Cassandre tassel crossbody bag on Bluefly.com. I have read mixed reviews in regards to this site.
> 
> May someone please put my mind at ease that this bag is authentic? I have attached the link.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Lauren...oulder-bag/ORDER_HISTORY/336385301/detail.fly#
> 
> Also, does anyone know which season this particular blue came out, I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!




looks good, I am not sure about the colour, Bluefly often names colours different than the designers themselves


----------



## vesna

Machick333 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authe to are this belle de hour clutch please ?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Belle de jour clutch
> 
> 
> Listing Number:
> 141305839853
> 
> 
> Seller:
> christinekassandra
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141305839853
> 
> 
> Comments: thanks !



this one is tough to authenticate without the details from paper tag and dust bag


----------



## vesna

castlehawk said:


> Help with authenticating this purse Any idea what the model name is? Thank you so much!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/qfUT4#0



sorry Cassandra is very faked bag and I am not too familiar with it unless the details are very clear and all paperwork is shown


----------



## Pomeg

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thank you !!


----------



## putot

Hello, ladies! Please help me authenticate this Large Muse:
































Thank you very much!


----------



## ElainePG

vesna said:


> aaaah, this is the new style Saint Laurent came up with, *bare muse*, not looking like the old one at all, but it is authentic. This I a transition period when they stripped muse of its Y looking stitching, added SLP hardware, left YSL tags ??????   chaos, but authentic


Thank you, Vesna I did not know about their design change! (I think it is a bad idea   what is a Muse without the Y stitching???)


----------



## AleksandraB

Thank you soo much!!!


----------



## vesna

putot said:


> Hello, ladies! Please help me authenticate this Large Muse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


details look good to me, however could I see the front of inner leather tag, the font on the back is a bit strange, but it could be fine, any papers ?


----------



## trendym0m

vesna said:


> looks good, I am not sure about the colour, Bluefly often names colours different than the designers themselves


 
Thank you for your response. I just got the bag in and noticed a few minor flawed details. 
1. a couple strands on the tassel are losing the gold color. Is this normal?
2. the gold plate on the chain in the inside of the bag is scratched
3. The "Saint Laurent" label inside looks at tad uneven, could be my eyes from inspecting it too long!

These flaws could be why the bag was discounted which I can live with but can't if it's signs of non-authenticity. What do you think? It smells and feels real, it came with all proper docs and the embossed serial # looks OK too. There is no # to match on the auth cards, but I believe YSL doesn't work that way, not like Chanel's. However, I am not a YSL expert!

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mo.space

Please help me authenticate this lovelies:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Yves Saint Laurent

Listing Number: 
201137327974

Seller: 
conni.cha

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201137327974?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## tiniolive

Hello - possible to authenticate this for me? Appreciate it!


                              Item:YSL Chyc Clutch
Listing Number: 251601029775   
Seller: *trinket*dvd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251601029775?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
Comments:


----------



## b_chanel

vesna said:


> I am not sure without inner serial number and clear leather tag signature


Thank you so much for your reply! I have attached a few more photos. I appreciate your help, thanks again in advance


----------



## kayyle

Hi ladies, would you kindly help authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour Clutch please? Thank you!!


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item : Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag in Vermillon Red YSL SLP nwt new with tags

Item number : 251602613361

Seller : darb_walla

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251602613361


----------



## putot

vesna said:


> details look good to me, however could I see the front of inner leather tag, the font on the back is a bit strange, but it could be fine, any papers ?



Hi, vesna! No papers, unfortunately. Is this what you're asking for?


----------



## ikim23

Can I get a hand authenticating this please? Cheers!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Y MAIL SILVER ENVELOPE LEATHER CLUTCH
Listing Number: 181479708823
Seller: mooaor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-YVE...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a41089897
Comments: I know it's an older style, but if anyone has any clues, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kjbrwck

Item: YSL Belle De Jour BDJ Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: 111323138693
Seller: beyacc
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-BELL...kt=4&clkid=8716577201531285339&_qi=RTM1714089
Comments: I'm not familiar with YSL so am hoping you could please confirm the authenticity of this wallet? I'm looking to purchase one of the monogram wallets but I prefer the stitching/embossed to the current hardware.

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

trendym0m said:


> Thank you for your response. I just got the bag in and noticed a few minor flawed details.
> 1. a couple strands on the tassel are losing the gold color. Is this normal?
> 2. the gold plate on the chain in the inside of the bag is scratched
> 3. The "Saint Laurent" label inside looks at tad uneven, could be my eyes from inspecting it too long!
> 
> These flaws could be why the bag was discounted which I can live with but can't if it's signs of non-authenticity. What do you think? It smells and feels real, it came with all proper docs and the embossed serial # looks OK too. There is no # to match on the auth cards, but I believe YSL doesn't work that way, not like Chanel's. However, I am not a YSL expert!
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


signature in gold loses colour, tassels are losing the gold...hmmm...YSL and sLP did have problem with gold plating ...however serial number should be the same, the left one on the bag itself has to match the card


----------



## vesna

mo.space said:


> Please help me authenticate this lovelies:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Yves Saint Laurent
> 
> Listing Number:
> 201137327974
> 
> Seller:
> conni.cha
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201137327974?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!



I am not sure, they are heavily faked, and the serial number font is strange, I would not know for sure, sorry


----------



## vesna

tiniolive said:


> Hello - possible to authenticate this for me? Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Item:YSL Chyc Clutch
> Listing Number: 251601029775
> Seller: *trinket*dvd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251601029775?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> Comments:


any papers? heavily faked clutch and without papers with matching serial number I can not say much, sorry


----------



## vesna

b_chanel said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I have attached a few more photos. I appreciate your help, thanks again in advance




please post large images, when I click on the image to enlarge the site requires login


----------



## vesna

kayyle said:


> Hi ladies, would you kindly help authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour Clutch please? Thank you!!


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item : Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag in Vermillon Red YSL SLP nwt new with tags
> 
> Item number : 251602613361
> 
> Seller : darb_walla
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251602613361


we need serial number from inside the bag and paper tag with the number as well


----------



## vesna

putot said:


> Hi, vesna! No papers, unfortunately. Is this what you're asking for?


this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ikim23 said:


> Can I get a hand authenticating this please? Cheers!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Y MAIL SILVER ENVELOPE LEATHER CLUTCH
> Listing Number: 181479708823
> Seller: mooaor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-YVE...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a41089897
> Comments: I know it's an older style, but if anyone has any clues, it'd be greatly appreciated!


I think it is OK, but I am not t home to compare details of the font with mine, sorry, August 14th I will be back


----------



## vesna

kjbrwck said:


> Item: YSL Belle De Jour BDJ Zip Around Wallet
> Listing Number: 111323138693
> Seller: beyacc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-BELL...kt=4&clkid=8716577201531285339&_qi=RTM1714089
> Comments: I'm not familiar with YSL so am hoping you could please confirm the authenticity of this wallet? I'm looking to purchase one of the monogram wallets but I prefer the stitching/embossed to the current hardware.
> 
> Thanks so much!




looks good to me


----------



## tiniolive

vesna said:


> any papers? heavily faked clutch and without papers with matching serial number I can not say much, sorry


Thank you, Vesna!


----------



## mo.space

vesna said:


> I am not sure, they are heavily faked, and the serial number font is strange, I would not know for sure, sorry



And the packaging as well?! But the seller said it's from Hong Kong and the packaging there is different, says she also has the receipt!

Aaah!!! So confused.. but thank you so so so much, you're a start :flower: hugs: :rose:


----------



## kayyle

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks so much Vesna!
Btw, I looked at my serial number and noticed my "Made in Italy" is in a different font from others I've seen, is this normal? I don't think I've seen another clutch with this yet!


----------



## kjbrwck

Thanks so much Vesna!

Just one more if you don't mind? Am choosing between the two.

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Flap Wallet
Listing Number: 231266070132 
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231266070132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## putot

vesna said:


> this looks good to me



Thank you very much!


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Blue Leather Clutch Bag Handbag New Retail 1350
Listing Number: 261550958846
Seller: vbay22818http://www.ebay.com/usr/vbay22818?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...8846&clkid=8773907994366018067&_qi=RTM1562569
Comments:Thanks for your help! Please let me know if any more pictures are needed as I'm not very familiar with Saint Laurent authenticity.


----------



## vesna

kayyle said:


> Thanks so much Vesna!
> Btw, I looked at my serial number and noticed my "Made in Italy" is in a different font from others I've seen, is this normal? I don't think I've seen another clutch with this yet!



hmmm, everything else points to the good clutch, and now this font, I believe that mine has a lower case, but I am an ocean away from it now


----------



## vesna

kjbrwck said:


> Thanks so much Vesna!
> 
> Just one more if you don't mind? Am choosing between the two.
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Flap Wallet
> Listing Number: 231266070132
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231266070132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



this is authentic in my opinion


----------



## karenkhz

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this forum so please pardon me if I've flouted any rules. 

I just bought a YSL Cabas Chyc Medium bag from an instagram marketplace for pre-loved branded items. 

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium 

Link: http://instagram.com/p/rOHDmRogbd/?modal=true

Comments: The seller was selling this really cheap, and claimed that it was a gift, hence no receipt. I'm sceptical due to the really low price that she was selling, and also I think the serial number on the tag looks a bit off. It's quite blur and hard to capture on camera. She got this bag in 2012 so it could be aged. What do you girls think?

Picture links:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g31699d3up2t4qt/2014-08-04 22.20.55.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r3x33y5d0y5tfzy/2014-08-04 22.20.40.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dq4xy5rx01bhewd/2014-08-04 22.22.20.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9xfzrhiiib6dua/IMAG1681.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9zrjhjpjpvmh098/IMG-20140804-WA0003.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwnzle9z64q3w73/2014-08-05 00.06.12.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsfbwwg4ng9l1gb/2014-08-05 00.05.09.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8uax7wl37dw8shg/2014-08-05 00.04.38.jpg


----------



## mo.space

vesna said:


> I am not sure, they are heavily faked, and the serial number font is strange, I would not know for sure, sorry



Please see a picture of the receipt she sent me!! It is so fake looking??


----------



## lovechildmonste

vesna said:


> authentic



thank you very much!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item. Thanks!

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag Burgundy / Amareta
Item number: 181486506850
Seller: zascuas
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181486506850

Please let me know if any other pictures are required, Thank you!


----------



## misslenn

Hi Vesna , I'm about to purchase the  YSL easy appreciate you help to authenticate please..

Item: YSL Easy
Listing Number:
Seller:nataliechui
Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/190845-ysl-easy-bag-medium-size.html
Comments:


----------



## Brookles

Hi, please let me know what you think of this. 
Patent easy
Laura.bh
171379590176
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171379590176

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

mo.space said:


> Please see a picture of the receipt she sent me!! It is so fake looking??
> 
> View attachment 2707825



I can not see well because photo is small and can not be enlarged. is there a rectangular paper card with rounded corners so that I could see the back of it with the writing ?


----------



## vesna

misslenn said:


> Hi Vesna , I'm about to purchase the  YSL easy appreciate you help to authenticate please..
> 
> Item: YSL Easy
> Listing Number:
> Seller:nataliechui
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/ysl/190845-ysl-easy-bag-medium-size.html
> Comments:





authentic


----------



## vesna

Brookles said:


> Hi, please let me know what you think of this.
> Patent easy
> Laura.bh
> 171379590176
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171379590176
> 
> Thank you.



I think it is authentic easy


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag Burgundy / Amareta
> Item number: 181486506850
> Seller: zascuas
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181486506850
> 
> Please let me know if any other pictures are required, Thank you!



all the details look good to me


----------



## vesna

karenkhz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so please pardon me if I've flouted any rules.
> 
> I just bought a YSL Cabas Chyc Medium bag from an instagram marketplace for pre-loved branded items.
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Medium
> 
> Link: http://instagram.com/p/rOHDmRogbd/?modal=true
> 
> Comments: The seller was selling this really cheap, and claimed that it was a gift, hence no receipt. I'm sceptical due to the really low price that she was selling, and also I think the serial number on the tag looks a bit off. It's quite blur and hard to capture on camera. She got this bag in 2012 so it could be aged. What do you girls think?
> 
> Picture links:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g31699d3up2t4qt/2014-08-04%2022.20.55.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r3x33y5d0y5tfzy/2014-08-04 22.20.40.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dq4xy5rx01bhewd/2014-08-04 22.22.20.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9xfzrhiiib6dua/IMAG1681.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9zrjhjpjpvmh098/IMG-20140804-WA0003.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwnzle9z64q3w73/2014-08-05 00.06.12.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsfbwwg4ng9l1gb/2014-08-05 00.05.09.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8uax7wl37dw8shg/2014-08-05 00.04.38.jpg



hm this looks like an old cabas and font is the old YSL font, which does look OK to me, details look fine...could you show zipper pulls ? dust bag ? paper tag with seril number and if there is a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners to see the text on the back


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> all the details look good to me



Awesome. Thanks Vesna!


----------



## VivienX

Hi there, please help authenticate this YSL Roady. I've already purchased it and trusted the seller because of her photos. I own a YSL roady myself (bought from actual store) and compared it to this one - both have exactly the same stitching, details, serial numbers. I just want to be doubly sure because the new one doesn't smell as "leathery" as mine.

This is from ebay australia.
User ID: bbcmelbourne
Item number: 261544592851
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YVES-SAI...np%2Bmkk9ht96Tkla6ZrU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hi0khay3fr81rtl/photo 1.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/itimsu9e7vf2riy/photo 2.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5gahgcdyyq6xzj/photo 3.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f9rfirhdxituwy/photo 4.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzylsj2wcvh1mad/photo 5.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2v2b6vuixagejp/photo.JPG


----------



## misslenn

vesna said:


> authentic


Yay  Thanks Vesna ...


----------



## honeyp

Item: *YSL mini cabas Chyc*
Listing Number: none
Seller: myself (in Thailand)
Link: please see pictures below 
Comments: I'm a seller in Siambrandname website in Thailand and already sold this bag to my customer. This bag was firstly bought at Selfridges London by my friend. The buyer compared this bag with her previous item and thinks that my bag is fake. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks very much.


----------



## Brookles

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic easy



Thanks so much


----------



## CAGirlInDC

CAGirlInDC said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Blue Leather Clutch Bag Handbag New Retail 1350
> Listing Number: 261550958846
> Seller: vbay22818http://www.ebay.com/usr/vbay22818?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...8846&clkid=8773907994366018067&_qi=RTM1562569
> Comments:Thanks for your help! Please let me know if any more pictures are needed as I'm not very familiar with Saint Laurent authenticity.



Hi! I think I might have gotten skipped because the original listing ended. The seller has relisted, so I would really appreciate if someone could have a look. Thank you! 

New Info:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Blue Leather Clutch Bag Handbag New Retail 1350
Listing Number: 261553114339
Seller: vbay22818
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...4339&clkid=8843974420966393077&_qi=RTM1562569


----------



## kira15

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc, size small
Listing Number:
Seller: et_yinjian
Link:http://bbs.55bbs.com/thread-9265230-1-1.html
Commentslease help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance. 

http://bbs.55bbs.com/gallery-9265230-1.html 
This links works too, its only for pictures. 

Please let me know if you need additional pictures.


----------



## jen1030

Item: Saint Laurent "Cassandre" Tassel Large Leather Shoulder Bag (Pale Blush)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: from a membership website
Link: Please see pictures below. 
Comments: I found this bag a little heavier than those ones in stores so I'm very worried. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kayyle

vesna said:


> hmmm, everything else points to the good clutch, and now this font, I believe that mine has a lower case, but I am an ocean away from it now



Ah, I compared with a friend's clutch and hers was lowercase as well.

Anyhow thank you for your help Vesna, much appreciated!


----------



## samk1

Hi,

Would you please help me authenticate these two YSL wristlets / clutches.

Item name: YSL Belle du Jour Metallic Wristlets (purple and pink)

Comment: My concern is that both of these wristlets were bought together from same place at same time, and both are the same item but different colors. The zipper pull tab on the purple is placed upside down with the YSL logo facing down where as the pink clutch has the YSL logo on zipper tab facing up as shown in the picture where the 2 clutches are side by side.

thank you so much and i really appreciate your help and time!


----------



## Necessarya

Item: YSL Tribute 105
Listing Number: 39289304
Seller: alicezangelique
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/y...atform-heels/39289304?forum=150&road=my_items
Comments:


----------



## karenkhz

vesna said:


> all the details look good to me


Hi Vesna, 

here are the pictures you asked for:

Zip
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5eju6xwt2trza0z/IMAG1715.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wyz5gn52kzikpel/IMAG1716.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/axl2xtt2s2fq1q9/IMAG1717.jpg

Dust Bag
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qcqfz9h7ovuznx/IMAG1710.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/auirmnunpkyfw18/IMAG1712.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/au6h1k6waehn8xo/IMAG1713.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rz2zihgm6jufehr/IMAG1711.jpg


Paper Tag/Card
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xkx5lgxzse2zt2/IMAG1719.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2zd7hnn6mvtazu/IMAG1720.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qakr0v7n7jgr2v/IMAG1721.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kt2u6enh523yf9l/IMAG1722.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aiukvcp7bumrwt6/IMAG1723.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9xfzrhiiib6dua/IMAG1681.jpg

Thanks for your help! Very much appreciated!


----------



## jaja2521

*Item: YSL mini cabas Chyc
Listing Number: none
Seller: none
Link: please see pictures below
Comments: color - blush, seasons 2014 1*
*Thank you very much*


----------



## babibubuju

hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?

item: Saint laurent Sac De Jour in havane
listing number: 221499548401
seller:nydcgal
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221499548401?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

thanks!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-would someone please be so kind to authenticate this SdJ for me?
Pic are not the best,sorry ....

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT KLASSISCHE GROSSE SAC DE JOUR BAG Grau
Item Nr. 291207003188
LinK. http://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-SAINT-LA...003188?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item43cd4a3c34
Seller: runa(89)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## whanwhannbaby

*Item: Yves Saint Laurant - YSL - Wallet
Listing Number: 131261600284
Seller: rangeroverjo
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...7Q2WUd%2BIyDjKojnS1u8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I have won this listing. but still not sure about the authenticity.
                 You can see the photos by clicking 'see original listing'. Thank you in advanced.*


----------



## meomiii

Hello,

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Mini
Listing Number: no longer available
Seller: liusi200607062011
Link: no longer available
Comments: 

I have just purchased a bag from ebay, and have found that the link has been deleted after I made an agreement to pay for it. It came with a dust bag but no receipt or tags, also the Y buckle doesn't seem to stay attached. It does feel like leather but I'm not very good with bags. Could you please authenticate the bag for me please.

Much appreciated 



http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_174312_zps061dab28.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171618_zpsbbfe279a.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171507_zps1055db5a.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171418_zpse92eff37.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171352_zps76211732.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171126_zpsf08e547c.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171113_zps07aa5c20.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171020_zpsacb64cba.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171012_zps1b9165cd.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171003_zps207d3c4b.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170942_zps65febd06.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170859_zps3df3ff2d.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170717_zps88b10fc0.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170707_zpscf94d46c.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170657_zps8ff8e135.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_174312_zps061dab28.jpg


----------



## hapi2009

Hello! Please help authenticate this for me. Thank you!

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Ivory Buffalo Leather Medium Size

Item number: 331279806539

Seller: sma11cat17

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331279806539


----------



## luv_2_travel

Quote:
Item: Tribtoo 80 Suede Platform Pump
Listing Number: 331277809982
Seller: duckgoose*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277809982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: please authenticate. TYSM


----------



## elizabethq

Hi, kindly help me authenticate this YSL clutch. Thank you!


----------



## marshmellow88

Hi! Kindly assist in authenticating these bags please! Thank you! 

Item: Ysl small black sac de jour! 100% authentic!!
Listing Number: 111428958911
Seller: at_4321
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/111428958911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: Seems legit?

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Red Classic Sac De Jour Large Leather Carryall Tote Bag $3,290
Listing Number: 261558957365
Seller: karenjillong
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261558957365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: Seems legit?

Item: $2600 NWT 100% Orange AUTH YSL Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y Leather Tote Cabas
Listing Number: 251614432794
Seller: mou3365
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251614432794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: None

Item: NEW Authentic Saint Laurent Purple Cabas Chyc Medium Leather Tote bag RRP£1540
Listing Number: 281322058893
Seller: pstogys
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/281322058893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: Top rated seller

Thank you!


----------



## hapi2009

hapi2009 said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Ivory Buffalo Leather Medium Size
> 
> Item number: 331279806539
> 
> Seller: sma11cat17
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331279806539




Additional pics can be found here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sma11cat/


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi Vesna, I have received this bag that you had looked at previously and said the details looked fine. I took some more photos and just wanted to make sure that the bag I received is indeed an authentic one. Thanks!

Previous link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Additional photos...THANKS!


----------



## luv_2_travel

luv_2_travel said:


> Quote:
> 
> Item: Tribtoo 80 Suede Platform Pump
> 
> Listing Number: 331277809982
> 
> Seller: duckgoose*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277809982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: please authenticate. TYSM




Just bumping....Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Experts!

Would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag

Item: Sac De Jour Small

Seller: totally_luxe_bags (Instagram)

Comments: please help me authenticate. TIA!


----------



## dada_

HI! i am new to Saint Laurent Bags.. Could you please help me with this bag?

Item: New Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Textured Leather 
Listing Number: 271573044251
Seller: mmirsakov10
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Saint-L...=100011&prg=10284&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=171374556820

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ces325

Hi!

Please authenticate.

Item: YSL Classic Leather Duffle
Link:  http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...r-Classic-Duffle/1000020311?colorId=NS1003439

Thanks.


----------



## vesna

samk1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate these two YSL wristlets / clutches.
> 
> Item name: YSL Belle du Jour Metallic Wristlets (purple and pink)
> 
> Comment: My concern is that both of these wristlets were bought together from same place at same time, and both are the same item but different colors. The zipper pull tab on the purple is placed upside down with the YSL logo facing down where as the pink clutch has the YSL logo on zipper tab facing up as shown in the picture where the 2 clutches are side by side.
> 
> thank you so much and i really appreciate your help and time!



although it is strange about the zipper, both look authentic to me, all the details are fine


----------



## vesna

VivienX said:


> Hi there, please help authenticate this YSL Roady. I've already purchased it and trusted the seller because of her photos. I own a YSL roady myself (bought from actual store) and compared it to this one - both have exactly the same stitching, details, serial numbers. I just want to be doubly sure because the new one doesn't smell as "leathery" as mine.
> 
> This is from ebay australia.
> User ID: bbcmelbourne
> Item number: 261544592851
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YVES-SAI...np%2Bmkk9ht96Tkla6ZrU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hi0khay3fr81rtl/photo 1.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/itimsu9e7vf2riy/photo 2.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5gahgcdyyq6xzj/photo 3.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f9rfirhdxituwy/photo 4.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzylsj2wcvh1mad/photo 5.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2v2b6vuixagejp/photo.JPG




authentic


----------



## vesna

honeyp said:


> Item: *YSL mini cabas Chyc*
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: myself (in Thailand)
> Link: please see pictures below
> Comments: I'm a seller in Siambrandname website in Thailand and already sold this bag to my customer. This bag was firstly bought at Selfridges London by my friend. The buyer compared this bag with her previous item and thinks that my bag is fake. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks very much.




no images show


----------



## vesna

CAGirlInDC said:


> Hi! I think I might have gotten skipped because the original listing ended. The seller has relisted, so I would really appreciate if someone could have a look. Thank you!
> 
> New Info:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Blue Leather Clutch Bag Handbag New Retail 1350
> Listing Number: 261553114339
> Seller: vbay22818
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...4339&clkid=8843974420966393077&_qi=RTM1562569




I am sorry, not enough clear details were in this one to authenticate, sorry, it was not skipped, but I did not have internet for days and when I did it was slow and was losing it all the time, annoying


----------



## vesna

kira15 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc, size small
> Listing Number:
> Seller: et_yinjian
> Link:http://bbs.55bbs.com/thread-9265230-1-1.html
> Commentslease help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://bbs.55bbs.com/gallery-9265230-1.html
> This links works too, its only for pictures.
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional pictures.



it looks fine but I would love to see the photo of the rectangular tag with rounded corners turned to the side with writing, as well as inner leather tag nicely seen front and back


----------



## vesna

jen1030 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent "Cassandre" Tassel Large Leather Shoulder Bag (Pale Blush)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: from a membership website
> Link: Please see pictures below.
> Comments: I found this bag a little heavier than those ones in stores so I'm very worried. Thank you in advance!



looks fine to me, but I am not so familiar with this bag so take it with reserve please


----------



## vesna

karenkhz said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> here are the pictures you asked for:
> 
> Zip
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5eju6xwt2trza0z/IMAG1715.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wyz5gn52kzikpel/IMAG1716.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/axl2xtt2s2fq1q9/IMAG1717.jpg
> 
> Dust Bag
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qcqfz9h7ovuznx/IMAG1710.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/auirmnunpkyfw18/IMAG1712.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/au6h1k6waehn8xo/IMAG1713.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rz2zihgm6jufehr/IMAG1711.jpg
> 
> 
> Paper Tag/Card
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xkx5lgxzse2zt2/IMAG1719.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2zd7hnn6mvtazu/IMAG1720.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qakr0v7n7jgr2v/IMAG1721.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kt2u6enh523yf9l/IMAG1722.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aiukvcp7bumrwt6/IMAG1723.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9xfzrhiiib6dua/IMAG1681.jpg
> 
> Thanks for your help! Very much appreciated!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

jaja2521 said:


> *Item: YSL mini cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: none
> Link: please see pictures below
> Comments: color - blush, seasons 2014 1*
> *Thank you very much*



I think this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

babibubuju said:


> hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> item: Saint laurent Sac De Jour in havane
> listing number: 221499548401
> seller:nydcgal
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221499548401?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!



sorry it ended and there were not enough clear photos  to authenticate, no details were nicely shown


----------



## vesna

Muppet18 said:


> Hi-would someone please be so kind to authenticate this SdJ for me?
> Pic are not the best,sorry ....
> 
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT KLASSISCHE GROSSE SAC DE JOUR BAG Grau
> Item Nr. 291207003188
> LinK. http://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-SAINT-LA...003188?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item43cd4a3c34
> Seller: runa(89)
> 
> Thanks a lot!



pics are blurry and we need better ones to authenticate, but what I saw from them looked good


----------



## vesna

whanwhannbaby said:


> *Item: Yves Saint Laurant - YSL - Wallet
> Listing Number: 131261600284
> Seller: rangeroverjo
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurant-YSL-Wallet-/131261600284?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=adHC%252Ft1C7Q2WUd%252BIyDjKojnS1u8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I have won this listing. but still not sure about the authenticity.
> You can see the photos by clicking 'see original listing'. Thank you in advanced.*





authentic, I had the same


----------



## vesna

meomiii said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Mini
> Listing Number: no longer available
> Seller: liusi200607062011
> Link: no longer available
> Comments:
> 
> I have just purchased a bag from ebay, and have found that the link has been deleted after I made an agreement to pay for it. It came with a dust bag but no receipt or tags, also the Y buckle doesn't seem to stay attached. It does feel like leather but I'm not very good with bags. Could you please authenticate the bag for me please.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_174312_zps061dab28.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171618_zpsbbfe279a.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171507_zps1055db5a.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171418_zpse92eff37.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171352_zps76211732.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171126_zpsf08e547c.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171113_zps07aa5c20.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171020_zpsacb64cba.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171012_zps1b9165cd.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_171003_zps207d3c4b.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170942_zps65febd06.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170859_zps3df3ff2d.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170717_zps88b10fc0.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170707_zpscf94d46c.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_170657_zps8ff8e135.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/meomiii/20140811_174312_zps061dab28.jpg







it does look good to me


----------



## vesna

hapi2009 said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Ivory Buffalo Leather Medium Size
> 
> Item number: 331279806539
> 
> Seller: sma11cat17
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331279806539



authentic


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


> Hi, kindly help me authenticate this YSL clutch. Thank you!


looks fine to me, but I am not so familiar with this bag so take it with reserve please


----------



## vesna

luv_2_travel said:


> Quote:
> Item: Tribtoo 80 Suede Platform Pump
> Listing Number: 331277809982
> Seller: duckgoose*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277809982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: please authenticate. TYSM



please post this in Glass slipper forum because we rarely have anyone authenticate shoes here, Dallas used to do it, but I haven't hears from her in a while


----------



## vesna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Vesna, I have received this bag that you had looked at previously and said the details looked fine. I took some more photos and just wanted to make sure that the bag I received is indeed an authentic one. Thanks!
> 
> Previous link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

marshmellow88 


Hi! Kindly assist in authenticating these bags please! Thank you! 

 Item: Ysl small black sac de jour! 100% authentic!!
 Listing Number: 111428958911
 Seller: at_4321
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/111428958...84.m1438.l2648
 Comments: Seems legit?

 Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Red Classic Sac De Jour Large Leather Carryall Tote Bag $3,290
 Listing Number: 261558957365
 Seller: karenjillong
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261558957...84.m1438.l2648
 Comments: Seems legit?

 Item: $2600 NWT 100% Orange AUTH YSL Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y Leather Tote Cabas
 Listing Number: 251614432794
 Seller: mou3365
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251614432...84.m1438.l2648
 Comments: None

 Item: NEW Authentic Saint Laurent Purple Cabas Chyc Medium Leather Tote bag RRP£1540
 Listing Number: 281322058893
 Seller: pstogys
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/281322058...84.m1438.l2648
 Comments: Top rated seller

 Thank you!  




Number 2 and 4 look authentic, for the other two I do not see enough details


----------



## luv_2_travel

vesna said:


> please post this in Glass slipper forum because we rarely have anyone authenticate shoes here, Dallas used to do it, but I haven't hears from her in a while




Will do, thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vesna

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag
> 
> Item: Sac De Jour Small
> 
> Seller: totally_luxe_bags (Instagram)
> 
> Comments: please help me authenticate. TIA!



these details look good to me


----------



## vesna

dada_ said:


> HI! i am new to Saint Laurent Bags.. Could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Item: New Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Textured Leather
> Listing Number: 271573044251
> Seller: mmirsakov10
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Saint-L...=100011&prg=10284&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=171374556820
> 
> Thanks a lot!




sorry, not enough details, like  inner serial number, clear tag and engravings on hardware


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Leather Duffle
> Link:  http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...r-Classic-Duffle/1000020311?colorId=NS1003439
> 
> Thanks.





I believe that TJMaxx  store sells authentic items, however there is no clear photo of any detail to be able to authenticate


----------



## Muppet18

vesna said:


> pics are blurry and we need better ones to authenticate, but what I saw from them looked good



Thanks a lot.
Seller was not cooperative-but I got a new one instead


----------



## smalinee

Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.

Here are my questions.

1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
2 Are these sandals authentic?

Thank you very much.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you so much Vesna!!! Now time to unwrap and play with my new baby! You're awesome as always .


----------



## ces325

Thanks Vesna!  I will send pics when I get the bag for further review.


----------



## vesna

smalinee said:


> Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.
> 
> Here are my questions.
> 
> 1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
> 2 Are these sandals authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much.


please post this in Glass slipper forum because we rarely have anyone authenticate shoes here, Dallas used to do it, but I haven't heard from her in a while


----------



## smalinee

vesna said:


> please post this in Glass slipper forum because we rarely have anyone authenticate shoes here, Dallas used to do it, but I haven't hears from her in a while



Thank you.


----------



## meomiii

vesna said:


> it does look good to me


Thank you very much vesna! Now I can take it out!!! yay


----------



## marshmellow88

vesna said:


> marshmellow88
> 
> Hi! Kindly assist in authenticating these bags please! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Ysl small black sac de jour! 100% authentic!!
> Listing Number: 111428958911
> Seller: at_4321
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/111428958...84.m1438.l2648
> Comments: Seems legit?
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Red Classic Sac De Jour Large Leather Carryall Tote Bag $3,290
> Listing Number: 261558957365
> Seller: karenjillong
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261558957...84.m1438.l2648
> Comments: Seems legit?
> 
> Item: $2600 NWT 100% Orange AUTH YSL Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y Leather Tote Cabas
> Listing Number: 251614432794
> Seller: mou3365
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251614432...84.m1438.l2648
> Comments: None
> 
> Item: NEW Authentic Saint Laurent Purple Cabas Chyc Medium Leather Tote bag RRP£1540
> Listing Number: 281322058893
> Seller: pstogys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/281322058...84.m1438.l2648
> Comments: Top rated seller
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Number 2 and 4 look authentic, for the other two I do not see enough details



Thank you for helping out! Could you kindly take a look at this please? Thank you!

 Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC MEDIUM HANDBAG BAG TOTE BLACK AND PINK
 Listing Number: 261564804658
 Seller: marq713
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261564804658&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:SG:1123
 Comments: Seems to be selling non-legit stuff..


----------



## vesna

marshmellow88 said:


> Thank you for helping out! Could you kindly take a look at this please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL CABAS CHYC MEDIUM HANDBAG BAG TOTE BLACK AND PINK
> Listing Number: 261564804658
> Seller: marq713
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261564804658&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:SG:1123
> Comments: Seems to be selling non-legit stuff..





this is not an authentic bag , sorry


----------



## marshmellow88

vesna said:


> this is not an authentic bag , sorry



Thanks so much for the confirmation!


----------



## jay1212

Item: YSL downtown tote 
 Listing Number: -
 Seller: Luxury on demand
 Link: http://www.luxondemand.com/collections/bags/products/ysl-downtown-tote
 Comments: Pls help to authenticate this. TIA.


----------



## soirdefete

I recently got this second hand YSL belt - can anyone help tell me if it seems authentic and possibly what I should offer to sell it for?


----------



## vesna

jay1212 said:


> Item: YSL downtown tote
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Luxury on demand
> Link: http://www.luxondemand.com/collections/bags/products/ysl-downtown-tote
> Comments: Pls help to authenticate this. TIA.



authentic and beautiful, I regret selling mine


----------



## vesna

soirdefete said:


> I recently got this second hand YSL belt - can anyone help tell me if it seems authentic and possibly what I should offer to sell it for?





I am so sorry, I am not familiar with belts, and we could not give any advice on the seller's price here on the forum


----------



## jay1212

Thanks a lot Vesna!!


----------



## Laureng86

Hi could someone please authenticate this clutch for me


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

Hi there,
Would you pls authentic this? TIA.

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
Seller: 27180
Item number:261563310267
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3ce66360bb&_uhb=1


----------



## dada_

Would you pls authentic this? Thanks!


Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Forest Green 
Seller: steemerstrunk
Item number:181498480525
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Lau...66360bb&_uhb=1


----------



## ces325

vesna said:


> I believe that TJMaxx  store sells authentic items, however there is no clear photo of any detail to be able to authenticate


HI Vesna!

Here are some pics.  Thanks!

file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201-1.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202-1.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203-1.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%204-1.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202.JPG
file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201.JPG


----------



## rainneday

Hi Ladies, will you please authenticate on an item that I have purchased? I'm usually in the Bal forum and I'm not sure if you do ended listings here 

Item name: YSL Easy Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291216415520?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Seller: faisalnyc
Item Number: 291216415520

I've been stalking this type of bag for months so I hope this is authentic (of course!  ). My knowledge of YSL is limited. 

Thank you very much in advance for your opinions.


----------



## dada_

Please i need your help for this bag.
Thanks in advance

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Forest Green 
Seller: steemerstrunk
Item number:181498480525
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261563310267


----------



## dada_

May i ask help with this bag!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Large Black 
Seller: stub417
Item number:121407445672
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c44729aa8


----------



## rainneday

I wanted to ETA, if you could please take a special look at how the handles come to meet the Y, and also the zippers. I am unsure of these two features. Thank you! 




rainneday said:


> Hi Ladies, will you please authenticate on an item that I have purchased? I'm usually in the Bal forum and I'm not sure if you do ended listings here
> 
> Item name: YSL Easy Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291216415520?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller: faisalnyc
> Item Number: 291216415520
> 
> I've been stalking this type of bag for months so I hope this is authentic (of course!  ). My knowledge of YSL is limited.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your opinions.


----------



## vesna

Laureng86 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this clutch for me



we need a lot of photos to authenticate: inner serial number, inner signature, dust bag and paper tags


----------



## vesna

lulu2000cn2000 said:


> Hi there,
> Would you pls authentic this? TIA.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
> Seller: 27180
> Item number:261563310267
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3ce66360bb&_uhb=1



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

dada_ said:


> Would you pls authentic this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Forest Green
> Seller: steemerstrunk
> Item number:181498480525
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Lau...66360bb&_uhb=1



sorry, the link does not lead the  bag for me


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> HI Vesna!
> 
> Here are some pics.  Thanks!
> 
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%204-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201.JPG



sorry, these are not links to photos, so I could not open any, could you attach them ?


----------



## vesna

rainneday said:


> Hi Ladies, will you please authenticate on an item that I have purchased? I'm usually in the Bal forum and I'm not sure if you do ended listings here
> 
> Item name: YSL Easy Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291216415520?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: faisalnyc
> Item Number: 291216415520
> 
> I've been stalking this type of bag for months so I hope this is authentic (of course!  ). My knowledge of YSL is limited.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your opinions.




sorry, this is not an authentic bag, tag is wrong


----------



## vesna

dada_ said:


> Please i need your help for this bag.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Forest Green
> Seller: steemerstrunk
> Item number:181498480525
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261563310267



looks good, but it would be good to see inner serial number on the leather


----------



## vesna

dada_ said:


> May i ask help with this bag!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Large Black
> Seller: stub417
> Item number:121407445672
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c44729aa8



these are all stock photos, there is no details to identify the bag which is being sold...serial number, prints, tags etc etc


----------



## tiphany

Item: Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Black Size Medium Hand Bag
Listing Number: 131273534157
Seller: michellekeej
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131273534157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Thanks for the help!!


----------



## rainneday

vesna said:


> sorry, this is not an authentic bag, tag is wrong



Well shoot! I wil contact seller and try to cancel the sale. & thank you!

Spoke with my credit card, if seller does not refund and cancel the sale they will fight it. This is ridiculous.


----------



## dada_

vesna said:


> these are all stock photos, there is no details to identify the bag which is being sold...serial number, prints, tags etc etc


----------



## clear

Hello,

Would you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Small Y Cabas Bag
Listing Number: Model: 311210 BJ50J 1000
Seller: overstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...lassic-Small-Y-Cabas-Bag/7860537/product.html


----------



## clear

Hello,

Would you help me to authenticate this purse? I bought this purse and the bag at the same time from overstock. I am curious if they are authentic. Thanks in advance

Item: Saint Laurent Black Leather 'Y' Clutch
Listing Number: Model: 311213 BJ50J 1000
Seller: overstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Y-Clutch/8171380/product.html


----------



## ces325

ces325 said:


> HI Vesna!
> 
> Here are some pics.  Thanks!
> 
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%204-1.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%203.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%202.JPG
> file:///Users/Frances/Downloads/photo%201.JPG




Here's some pics.  Thanks.


----------



## ces325

ces325 said:


> Here's some pics.  Thanks.


 Some more pics.


----------



## ces325

More.


----------



## crimsonsky

Can someone please help me authentic this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: YSL Cabas 2014 Pre-fall Small in Earth (color)

Here are some pictures. Couple of things I'd like to point out is that the logo on the inside is not centered. Seems to be sitting slightly lower in that space. And it doesn't say "Made in Italy" on there like some other Cabas that I've seen. Should I be concerned about that? Also, the round things on the bottom has a slight ring around some of the areas on the leather. 

Happy to provide more pictures.


----------



## vesna

tiphany said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Cabas Chyc Black Size Medium Hand Bag
> Listing Number: 131273534157
> Seller: michellekeej
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131273534157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Thanks for the help!!



looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

rainneday said:


> Well shoot! I wil contact seller and try to cancel the sale. & thank you!
> 
> Spoke with my credit card, if seller does not refund and cancel the sale they will fight it. This is ridiculous.



too bad  good luck with that, it should go smooth but you never know, let us know how it went


----------



## vesna

clear said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Small Y Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: Model: 311210 BJ50J 1000
> Seller: overstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...lassic-Small-Y-Cabas-Bag/7860537/product.html





clear said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you help me to authenticate this purse? I bought this purse and the bag at the same time from overstock. I am curious if they are authentic. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Leather 'Y' Clutch
> Listing Number: Model: 311213 BJ50J 1000
> Seller: overstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Y-Clutch/8171380/product.html



both seem OK to me


----------



## vesna

crimsonsky said:


> Can someone please help me authentic this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas 2014 Pre-fall Small in Earth (color)
> 
> Here are some pictures. Couple of things I'd like to point out is that the logo on the inside is not centered. Seems to be sitting slightly lower in that space. And it doesn't say "Made in Italy" on there like some other Cabas that I've seen. Should I be concerned about that? Also, the round things on the bottom has a slight ring around some of the areas on the leather.
> 
> Happy to provide more pictures.



not sure, did they change the font again ? I am honestly not sure


no need for made in Italy on the front tag, that is in the back but sometimes on the front as well


----------



## vesna

ces325 said:


> More.



details look good to me


----------



## crimsonsky

Thank you so do much for responding. 

What do you mean change the font? Font in the tags or on the bag?

Is there any other pictures I can provide to check for authenticity?


----------



## crimsonsky

vesna said:


> not sure, did they change the font again ? I am honestly not sure
> 
> 
> no need for made in Italy on the front tag, that is in the back but sometimes on the front as well




Thank you so do much for responding. 

What do you mean change the font? Font in the tags or on the bag?

Is there any other pictures I can provide to check for authenticity?


----------



## ces325

vesna said:


> details look good to me


Thanks Vesna!


----------



## clear

vesna said:


> both seem OK to me




Thanks a lot, Vesna!!!!


----------



## vesna

crimsonsky said:


> Thank you so do much for responding.
> 
> What do you mean change the font? Font in the tags or on the bag?
> 
> Is there any other pictures I can provide to check for authenticity?





tags, they had few fonts for serial numbers already, I am not sure about this one


----------



## tiphany

vesna said:


> looks fine to me




Thank you!!


----------



## 1331sophie

Item: YSL Muse bag
Listing Number: 221528884070
Seller: lajollastyleslinger
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...4070&clkid=9216161660960936644&_qi=RTM1562569
Comments: Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Muse. I've seen variations of the zipper and do not know if this looks authentic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## crimsonsky

vesna said:


> tags, they had few fonts for serial numbers already, I am not sure about this one



Thanks, Vesna! I really can't tell you how much I appreciate your help.

I was wondering, by tag, do you mean the white piece of paper or the embossed serial number? Also I took a few more pictures. Do these help in authenticating them?


----------



## vesna

1331sophie said:


> Item: YSL Muse bag
> Listing Number: 221528884070
> Seller: lajollastyleslinger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...4070&clkid=9216161660960936644&_qi=RTM1562569
> Comments: Please let me know if this is an authentic YSL Muse. I've seen variations of the zipper and do not know if this looks authentic. Thanks a lot!



looks fine with those photos posted, although I would like to see better pics of inner leather tag straight as well as back, zipper pull closeup and zipper head underside to see the logo engraved


----------



## vesna

crimsonsky said:


> Thanks, Vesna! I really can't tell you how much I appreciate your help.
> 
> I was wondering, by tag, do you mean the white piece of paper or the embossed serial number? Also I took a few more pictures. Do these help in authenticating them?



the embossed number, 


something looks off to me  but majority of the details are good, nothing is strikingly off though, I would not know for sure, I am so sorry


----------



## crimsonsky

vesna said:


> the embossed number,
> 
> 
> something looks off to me  but majority of the details are good, nothing is strikingly off though, I would not know for sure, I am so sorry




May I ask what else looks off? So I can go to a store and do a in person comparison. Just not really sure what to look for here.


----------



## vesna

crimsonsky said:


> May I ask what else looks off? So I can go to a store and do a in person comparison. Just not really sure what to look for here.





that would be by far the best...look at the font of the embossing on the leather tag and inside the pocket serial number and made in Italy font....underside of a zipper head engraving, , all engraving on metal like on zipper pulls and  - look at the connection between N and T in Saint and in Laurent


----------



## crimsonsky

vesna said:


> that would be by far the best...look at the font of the embossing on the leather tag and inside the pocket serial number and made in Italy font....underside of a zipper head engraving, , all engraving on metal like on zipper pulls and  - look at the connection between N and T in Saint and in Laurent




Ah ok. You mentioned that from the pictures, something looks off. Can you let me know what are the somethings? I think the first part of your reply got cut off. 

I really really appreciate you taking the time to help out purse novices like me. It's been invaluable.


----------



## vesna

crimsonsky said:


> Ah ok. You mentioned that from the pictures, something looks off. Can you let me know what are the somethings? I think the first part of your reply got cut off.
> 
> I really really appreciate you taking the time to help out purse novices like me. It's been invaluable.



first of all the font on the back of the tag is not the one I have seen so far


second, rectangular metal hoops with engraving should be nice and straight with engraving, but some look not that sharp surfaces  (maybe it is the photo, it is very hard to capture the details , I know) ...so you should compare to the one in store if all those are neat and finely made like the one in store


----------



## Fob addict

Hello ladies, 
Would you kindly have a look at the wallet and authenticate it please.

Item name: (nwot $600) RARE Yves Saint Laurent Leather Wallet/Purse - #73a
Item Number:181486956601
Seller : nowthatisnice
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181486956601

Any chance this wallet is real? 
TIA!


----------



## vesna

Fob addict said:


> Hello ladies,
> Would you kindly have a look at the wallet and authenticate it please.
> 
> Item name: (nwot $600) RARE Yves Saint Laurent Leather Wallet/Purse - #73a
> Item Number:181486956601
> Seller : nowthatisnice
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181486956601
> 
> Any chance this wallet is real?
> TIA!



I am not familiar with this vintage style, but all the details look authentic and match the ones I have on vintage YSL items


----------



## Fob addict

vesnabe  said:


> I am not familiar with this vintage style, but all the details look authentic and match the ones I have on vintage YSL items



Thanks a million vesna! I'm so grateful. 

So that mean it's more likely to be a genuine item than not?!
That should be good enough for me, but if other authenticators have any words of certainty they will definitely be appreciated.

Many thanks once again!


----------



## H2sMom

Hi all,

Thanks for having this forum. Much appreciated. I bought a "Chanel" purse on e-bay many, many years ago and it turned out it was fake. It was a bad experience and I lost both the money and the bag in the end. It was the most I'd ever spent on a purse in my life. So, trying to avoid that, I'm asking for some help in advance on this YSL purse:

Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Black Pony Hair + Leather Shoulder Bag e-7227
E-bay Listing Number: 121419189690
Seller: astion-brandvalue01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121419189690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'm in the US and they're in Japan. That's also got me nervous about what happens if I buy and it's fake. How much reach does E-bay and Paypal really have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbzhao89

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks.

Item: HOT! Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Quilted Shoulder Leather Bag - Red
Listing Number: 171431852026
Seller:darylangd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-Yves-Sa...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ea2277fa
Comments: I'm suspicious because this seller had 0 history, but there are a lot of people bidding on this too. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

Fob addict said:


> Thanks a million vesna! I'm so grateful.
> 
> So that mean it's more likely to be a genuine item than not?!
> That should be good enough for me, but if other authenticators have any words of certainty they will definitely be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks once again!



I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

H2sMom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for having this forum. Much appreciated. I bought a "Chanel" purse on e-bay many, many years ago and it turned out it was fake. It was a bad experience and I lost both the money and the bag in the end. It was the most I'd ever spent on a purse in my life. So, trying to avoid that, I'm asking for some help in advance on this YSL purse:
> 
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Black Pony Hair + Leather Shoulder Bag e-7227
> E-bay Listing Number: 121419189690
> Seller: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121419189690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'm in the US and they're in Japan. That's also got me nervous about what happens if I buy and it's fake. How much reach does E-bay and Paypal really have. Thanks in advance!





it does look authentic Ruffle YSL, however I have to share a word of caution, pony hair very soon becomes very used looking losing the fur, leather versions of this bag are much more durable


----------



## H2sMom

vesna said:


> it does look authentic Ruffle YSL, however I have to share a word of caution, pony hair very soon becomes very used looking losing the fur, leather versions of this bag are much more durable


Thanks Vesna! You're a gem!  The pony hair version looked so different and unique, but I can see where it could end up looking used quickly. I'll look into the leather version.  Appreciate you!


----------



## crimsonsky

vesna said:


> first of all the font on the back of the tag is not the one I have seen so far
> 
> 
> second, rectangular metal hoops with engraving should be nice and straight with engraving, but some look not that sharp surfaces  (maybe it is the photo, it is very hard to capture the details , I know) ...so you should compare to the one in store if all those are neat and finely made like the one in store


Thank you so much Vesna!!! I will look out for those details! It's been very educational.


----------



## bsprout

Hello, can you please help to authenticate this clutch?:

Item:  YSL large black patent Belle du Jour clutch

Listing #: 41563

Seller:  Fashionphile

Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Black-41563

Comments:  I just bought this purse.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you


----------



## vesna

bsprout said:


> Hello, can you please help to authenticate this clutch?:
> 
> Item:  YSL large black patent Belle du Jour clutch
> 
> Listing #: 41563
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-Belle-du-Jour-Clutch-Black-41563
> 
> Comments:  I just bought this purse.
> 
> Thank you in advance!





authentic


----------



## PBA15

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Genuine Leather Blue Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 
Seller: Sharloote
Link: http://m.preloved.co.uk/m/showadver...ent-chyc-genuine-leather-blue-clutch-bag.html
Comments: Hi, can you please authenticate this bag. Have not made the purchase yet. Noticed that most requests for authentication come from sites like eBay and various others which do have listing numbers. This site does not. I hope this will still be applicable for authentication request. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## PBA15

m.preloved.co.uk/m/showphotos/111305148

Noticed that not all photo uploads were successful. Hope this link helps


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Vesna, it's been a while since I've been in the YSL forum .  Thoughts on this patent Lover bag?  Unfortunately, it did not come with a dust bag or cards.












Thank you!


----------



## bsprout

vesna said:


> authentic



many thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## chanda

Item: Classic Monogram Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 161403053603
Seller: chris4bay035
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...prg=20140107095009&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=121419243762

Comments: Please help me authenticate this clutch please! =)


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: Saint Laurent Bright Red Sac du Jour Handbag
Listing Number: 281423171706
Seller: aardblue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...g-/281423171706?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you in advance! Let me know if you need more photos


----------



## Lavinna

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Crocodile embossed leather bag
Listing Number: 361032629711
Seller: mrs_sloakam

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Bl...11?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item540f38bdcf

Comments: Could you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## sugarikky

hye vessna, and fellow tpf members.

please help me... i am requesting for more pics from the seller of this bag... however she said this bag does not come with a serial number. since it is a private sale, i have sent the pics she give to me to a paid authenticator - *****************.com... but they require the serial number. they asked me to google but i couldnt find anything that leads to the location of the serial number... please help me


----------



## vesna

sugarikky said:


> hye vessna, and fellow tpf members.
> 
> please help me... i am requesting for more pics from the seller of this bag... however she said this bag does not come with a serial number. since it is a private sale, i have sent the pics she give to me to a paid authenticator - *****************.com... but they require the serial number. they asked me to google but i couldnt find anything that leads to the location of the serial number... please help me


inside the inner pocket ?


----------



## vesna

Lavinna said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Crocodile embossed leather bag
> Listing Number: 361032629711
> Seller: mrs_sloakam
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Bl...11?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item540f38bdcf
> 
> Comments: Could you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance


I would need to see the inner leather tag both front and back nicely photographed, underside of zipper head with engraved logo


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Bright Red Sac du Jour Handbag
> Listing Number: 281423171706
> Seller: aardblue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...g-/281423171706?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you in advance! Let me know if you need more photos


can we see the serial number inside of the pocket and clear engravings on metal parts ?


----------



## vesna

chanda said:


> Item: Classic Monogram Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 161403053603
> Seller: chris4bay035
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...prg=20140107095009&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=121419243762
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this clutch please! =)



I am suspicious that inner pocket has made in Italy but not the serial number...can you ask the seller to find it and make a photo?


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Hi Vesna, it's been a while since I've been in the YSL forum .  Thoughts on this patent Lover bag?  Unfortunately, it did not come with a dust bag or cards.
> 
> View attachment 2731177
> View attachment 2731178
> View attachment 2731179
> View attachment 2731180
> View attachment 2731181
> View attachment 2731182
> View attachment 2731183
> View attachment 2731184
> View attachment 2731185
> 
> 
> Thank you!



looks good, could I just see the underside of the zipper head with engraving (not the zipper pull)


----------



## vesna

PBA15 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Genuine Leather Blue Clutch Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Sharloote
> Link: http://m.preloved.co.uk/m/showadver...ent-chyc-genuine-leather-blue-clutch-bag.html
> Comments: Hi, can you please authenticate this bag. Have not made the purchase yet. Noticed that most requests for authentication come from sites like eBay and various others which do have listing numbers. This site does not. I hope this will still be applicable for authentication request. Thank you very much in advance.



can I see the paper card with rounded corners close-up please, and a serial number inside the pocket ?


----------



## chanda

vesna said:


> I am suspicious that inner pocket has made in Italy but not the serial number...can you ask the seller to find it and make a photo?



Thanks for your time Vesna =)


----------



## vesna

Sian456 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Navy leather
> Listing Number: 111447575493
> Seller: scoob120787
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111447575493?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments: Could you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you!





I think that this is not an authentic bag


----------



## SAMHUANG897

Item: Saint Laurent cassandre tassel medium leather sh
 Listing Number: 354119 c150j 1000
 Seller: rue la la
 Link: expired
 Comments: please help me authenticate if it is real, thank you
http://www.postimg.org/image/hhkwclaxj/ 
http://postimg.org/image/bjtm340ud/ 
http://postimg.org/image/j5vpbtwtf/
http://postimg.org/image/y5squdr8f/
http://postimg.org/image/kjxl1wxp7/
http://postimg.org/image/oj5tl98f1/
http://postimg.org/image/6c1sojak1/


----------



## serenityneow

vesna said:


> looks good, could I just see the underside of the zipper head with engraving (not the zipper pull)




Thanks so much, Vesna.  Here's the picture you asked for.  Look ok?


----------



## vesna

serenityneow said:


> Thanks so much, Vesna.  Here's the picture you asked for.  Look ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735033



looks good


----------



## vesna

SAMHUANG897 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent cassandre tassel medium leather sh
> Listing Number: 354119 c150j 1000
> Seller: rue la la
> Link: expired
> Comments: please help me authenticate if it is real, thank you
> http://www.postimg.org/image/hhkwclaxj/
> http://postimg.org/image/bjtm340ud/
> http://postimg.org/image/j5vpbtwtf/
> http://postimg.org/image/y5squdr8f/
> http://postimg.org/image/kjxl1wxp7/
> http://postimg.org/image/oj5tl98f1/
> http://postimg.org/image/6c1sojak1/




looks good to me, can you find serial number in the inner pocket ?


----------



## SAMHUANG897

vesna said:


> looks good to me, can you find serial number in the inner pocket ?


cld354119.0514
thank you


----------



## 1331sophie

vesna said:


> looks fine with those photos posted, although I would like to see better pics of inner leather tag straight as well as back, zipper pull closeup and zipper head underside to see the logo engraved



Thanks for your help vesna


----------



## serenityneow

vesna said:


> looks good



Yay!  Thanks, Vesna!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL "Sac De Jour" Beige Small Leather Tote Handbag, $2550 NWT
Listing Number: 141388766103
Seller: savoirluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141388766103?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## Ysllover22

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate my ysl cassandre clutch!

Item: saint Laurent cassandre calf skin clutch bag
Listing Number: I'm not sure what to put for this 

Seller: lslychvz
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Cassandre-Pink-Clutch-53e7cf530b47d37c191d5d6f
Comments: I'll put more pictures when I get home. Please help


----------



## Ysllover22

Ysllover22 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate my ysl cassandre clutch!
> 
> Item: saint Laurent cassandre calf skin clutch bag
> Listing Number: I'm not sure what to put for this
> 
> Seller: lslychvz
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Cassandre-Pink-Clutch-53e7cf530b47d37c191d5d6f
> Comments: I'll put more pictures when I get home. Please help



Hi everyone please ignore this post. I no longer need help. Thank you


----------



## whanwhannbaby

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Tote Bag
Listing Number: 261577123726
Seller: agrade_2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261577123726?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Women YSL bag SAC LIGNE YTOTE 311208 BJ50J
Listing Number: 171441579219

Seller: leakana89

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Comments: Could you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Hi 

Pls can you help to authenticate this bag pls ysl 

Description: 
Ysl Chyc Cabas Tote in biscuit
Watch

Member: xcstasyx

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231322253425

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## vesna

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL "Sac De Jour" Beige Small Leather Tote Handbag, $2550 NWT
> Listing Number: 141388766103
> Seller: savoirluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141388766103?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!



looks good but we are missing inner leather tag and serial number for the pocket, as well as closeup of the signature on the front of the bag and lock holder (to see the precise font. No red flags though


----------



## vesna

Ysllover22 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate my ysl cassandre clutch!
> 
> Item: saint Laurent cassandre calf skin clutch bag
> Listing Number: I'm not sure what to put for this
> 
> Seller: lslychvz
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Cassandre-Pink-Clutch-53e7cf530b47d37c191d5d6f
> Comments: I'll put more pictures when I get home. Please help



it would be good to see the frontal image of inner leather tag and serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

whanwhannbaby said:


> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 261577123726
> Seller: agrade_2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261577123726?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advanced.



I think it is OK


----------



## vesna

lulu2000cn2000 said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Women YSL bag SAC LIGNE YTOTE 311208 BJ50J
> Listing Number: 171441579219
> 
> Seller: leakana89
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Comments: Could you please authentic this bag for me? Thank you!



link does not open for me


----------



## vesna

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls can you help to authenticate this bag pls ysl
> 
> Description:
> Ysl Chyc Cabas Tote in biscuit
> Watch
> 
> Member: xcstasyx
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231322253425
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



looks good so far, but I would like to see the back of inner leather tag, and underside of zipper head with engraving as well as zipper pulls


----------



## Holliewelsh20

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but I would like to see the back of inner leather tag, and underside of zipper head with engraving as well as zipper pulls











Pls see further pics as requested. Thanks for your help again


----------



## ginaki

Hello Vesna!

I won this auction, can you please take a look?

Thank you as always!

Item name: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CROC PRINT BLACK PATENT LEATHER DOWNTOWN BAG
Item number: 221534893348
Seller: joanner8038

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SAMHUANG897

SAMHUANG897 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent cassandre tassel medium leather sh
> Listing Number: 354119 c150j 1000
> Seller: rue la la
> Link: expired
> Comments: please help me authenticate if it is real, thank you
> http://www.postimg.org/image/hhkwclaxj/
> http://postimg.org/image/bjtm340ud/
> http://postimg.org/image/j5vpbtwtf/
> http://postimg.org/image/y5squdr8f/
> http://postimg.org/image/kjxl1wxp7/
> http://postimg.org/image/oj5tl98f1/
> http://postimg.org/image/6c1sojak1/


serial number in the inner pocket CLD354119.0514

please help me authenticate it , thank you vesna


----------



## vesna

Holliewelsh20 said:


> View attachment 2739790
> View attachment 2739791
> View attachment 2739792
> View attachment 2739793
> View attachment 2739794
> 
> 
> Pls see further pics as requested. Thanks for your help again



looks great !


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Hello Vesna!
> 
> I won this auction, can you please take a look?
> 
> Thank you as always!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CROC PRINT BLACK PATENT LEATHER DOWNTOWN BAG
> Item number: 221534893348
> Seller: joanner8038
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





I would like to see the back of a leather tag, YSL engraving on buckles, underside of zipper head (not pulls) please


----------



## vesna

SAMHUANG897 said:


> serial number in the inner pocket CLD354119.0514
> 
> please help me authenticate it , thank you vesna





could you post a photo of it, I am interested in the font


----------



## SAMHUANG897

vesna said:


> could you post a photo of it, I am interested in the font


http://postimg.org/image/dkxcb6y5h/
http://postimg.org/image/ylx9yovxr/

THANK YOU


----------



## Holliewelsh20

vesna said:


> looks great !




Thank you always good to have reassurance


----------



## ginaki

nm


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> I would like to see the back of a leather tag, YSL engraving on buckles, underside of zipper head (not pulls) please



Hello Vesna, these are the additional photos the seller sent me


----------



## ginaki

More

And the link again

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...8R%2BGVE3ehhkQgJjuj5d5jHsQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

SAMHUANG897 said:


> http://postimg.org/image/dkxcb6y5h/
> http://postimg.org/image/ylx9yovxr/
> 
> THANK YOU



as far as I know it looks good


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> More
> 
> And the link again
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...8R%2BGVE3ehhkQgJjuj5d5jHsQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&
> 
> Thank you!



looks good ginaki


----------



## Ncsnyder3

Item: Yves Saint Laurent - Small Sac de Jour
Seller: g.d.luxury - ebay seller
Comments: Seller got authentication from *****************.com

I just want to make sure that the purse is authentic and i noticed the the clasp where you attach the keys does not say saint laurent paris as well as the leather pouch that holds the locket...it also doesn't say saint laurent paris on the clasp. all the other button clasps have saint laurent paris on it.


----------



## pooler59

Hello,

Would you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Small Y Cabas Bag
Listing Number: Model: 311210 BJ50J 700
Seller: a secondhand store in BKK

http://image.ohozaa.com/i/566/sdZUNG.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/67f/iCYeLp.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/18a/JsChgy.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/f91/qjW2Bx.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/e84/ggaNiP.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/1f2/bX4Y4e.jpg
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/g53/xBY7kC.JPG


----------



## chancy

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Petit Cabas in Wine/Bordeaux Red
Listing number: 321510982962
Seller: jwenzhang30
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321510982962?redirect=mobile 
Comments: TIA!


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> looks good ginaki



Thank you lovely vesna!


----------



## pooler59

Some more pictures of the bag
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/e1e/AZ2C0Z.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/g25/iKD1ST.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/25a/CLwsct.JPG


----------



## liumei5389

Hello 

Quote: Authentic NEW MSRP$1850 YSL Saint Laurent Lulu Small Leather Shoulder Bag Powder
Item: Saint Laurent small lulu
Listing Number: 201162147437
Seller: paisley1812
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed632c66d

Comments: Hey! Could you please authenticate this item for me?  much appreciated!


----------



## vesna

Ncsnyder3 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent - Small Sac de Jour
> Seller: g.d.luxury - ebay seller
> Comments: Seller got authentication from *****************.com
> 
> I just want to make sure that the purse is authentic and i noticed the the clasp where you attach the keys does not say saint laurent paris as well as the leather pouch that holds the locket...it also doesn't say saint laurent paris on the clasp. all the other button clasps have saint laurent paris on it.



details look good however those same things which confuse you are indeed strange


----------



## vesna

pooler59 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Small Y Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: Model: 311210 BJ50J 700
> Seller: a secondhand store in BKK
> 
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/566/sdZUNG.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/67f/iCYeLp.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/18a/JsChgy.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/f91/qjW2Bx.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/e84/ggaNiP.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/1f2/bX4Y4e.jpg
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/g53/xBY7kC.JPG



looks fine to me, I would just want to see the underside of a zipper head and zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

chancy said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Petit Cabas in Wine/Bordeaux Red
> Listing number: 321510982962
> Seller: jwenzhang30
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321510982962?redirect=mobile
> Comments: TIA!



looks good to me, could we see the underside of the zipper head ?


----------



## vesna

pooler59 said:


> Some more pictures of the bag
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/e1e/AZ2C0Z.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/g25/iKD1ST.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/25a/CLwsct.JPG





disregard previous message, looks good to me


----------



## vesna

liumei5389 said:


> Hello
> 
> Quote: Authentic NEW MSRP$1850 YSL Saint Laurent Lulu Small Leather Shoulder Bag Powder
> Item: Saint Laurent small lulu
> Listing Number: 201162147437
> Seller: paisley1812
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed632c66d
> 
> Comments: Hey! Could you please authenticate this item for me?  much appreciated!



looks authentic to me


----------



## pooler59

vesna said:


> disregard previous message, looks good to me


Thank you Vesna


----------



## SabM26

Item: YSL Brown Tribtoo sz 42

Listing Number:  201159466763

Seller: biwomewa

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201159466763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Can someone please tell me if these are real or not?  I have requested photos of the serial numbers and I am waiting on them.  It is very hard to find tribtoo 80 in a size 12


----------



## vesna

SabM26 said:


> Item: YSL Brown Tribtoo sz 42
> 
> Listing Number:  201159466763
> 
> Seller: biwomewa
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201159466763?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Can someone please tell me if these are real or not?  I have requested photos of the serial numbers and I am waiting on them.  It is very hard to find tribtoo 80 in a size 12



please post this in "glass slipper" forum, we rarely have anyone authenticating shoes here


----------



## jensbags

Hi! Hoping for some authentcation help...

Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Medium Rouge
Listing #: n/a
Seller: n/a
Purchased this locally


----------



## jensbags

jensbags said:


> Hi! Hoping for some authentcation help...
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Medium Rouge
> Listing #: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Purchased this locally



Sorry still trying to figurethis out...trying to post pics:


----------



## jensbags

Ah sorry for the giant pics


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Petit Cabas in Wine/Bordeaux Red
> Listing number: 321510982962
> Seller: jwenzhang30
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321510982962?redirect=mobile
> Comments: TIA!











vesna said:


> looks good to me, could we see the underside of the zipper head ?



Seller sent me a pic. Tia!


----------



## liumei5389

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


 
Thank you


----------



## vesna

jensbags said:


> Sorry still trying to figurethis out...trying to post pics:



pics are great, there I can see details and I do not think this looks good, many issues I see with this one...


----------



## vesna

chancy said:


> Seller sent me a pic. Tia!



it looks good to me


----------



## Maedy

Item:SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR MINI BLACK CROSSBODY LEATHER BAG
Listing Number:141401654109
Seller:shop4life25
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ec32035d


----------



## jensbags

vesna said:


> pics are great, there I can see details and I do not think this looks good, many issues I see with this one...





Thank you!  Your input is very much appreciated &#128522;


----------



## ayeishapierre

Hello..please help me authenticate this bag...I would really appreciate it..

Item: YSL CABAS CHYC GREY/ medium 
Listing number: 179079527411
Seller: baghuntermanila (Instagram)
Comments: I'll post more pictures, I can't seem to post all of them.


----------



## ayeishapierre

ayeishapierre said:


> Hello..please help me authenticate this bag...I would really appreciate it..
> 
> Item: YSL CABAS CHYC GREY/ medium
> Listing number: 179079527411
> Seller: baghuntermanila (Instagram)
> Comments: I'll post more pictures, I can't seem to post all of them.


----------



## ayeishapierre

ayeishapierre said:


>


 1


----------



## ayeishapierre

ayeishapierre said:


>


2


----------



## chancy

vesna said:


> it looks good to me



Thank you!


----------



## pkim1694

Could someone please kindly authenticate?

Item: NWT SOLD OUT!! YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK STUDDED SHOPPER TOTE! $2375!
Listing Number: 181518693410
Seller: Roon246
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181518693410?redirect=mobile
Comments: ending soon! So sorry for the rush!


----------



## Chanel4201

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogrammed quilted shoulder leather bag - red
Listing Number: 181520933066 
Seller: zascuas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181520933066?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.Thank you.


----------



## sjcurry

ITEM: "YSL MUSE LARGE HANDBAG"
LISTING NUMBER: 171400014318   
SELLER: ericaauthenticcloset
LINK: http://r.ebay.com/TYd389

COMMENTS: 

Hello All,
I have been dreaming of owning a YSL Muse bag for so long, but I'm feeling completely overwhelmed trying to determine authenticity! I am so hopeful that one of you savvy members might be willing to do me the huge favor of providing me with some insight regarding whether or not this bag appears to be authentic. I would be so appreciative of any help you can provide!!!


----------



## sjcurry

Some additional photos...


----------



## vesna

sjcurry said:


> Some additional photos...





glad to say that this is an authentic muse !!!!


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Item:SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR MINI BLACK CROSSBODY LEATHER BAG
> Listing Number:141401654109
> Seller:shop4life25
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ec32035d



photos are so bad, I could see barely anything


----------



## vesna

ayeishapierre said:


> 2



may I see the front of the leather tag and rectangular  paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the text  ?


----------



## vesna

pkim1694 said:


> Could someone please kindly authenticate?
> 
> Item: NWT SOLD OUT!! YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT BLACK STUDDED SHOPPER TOTE! $2375!
> Listing Number: 181518693410
> Seller: Roon246
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181518693410?redirect=mobile
> Comments: ending soon! So sorry for the rush!



looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Chanel4201 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogrammed quilted shoulder leather bag - red
> Listing Number: 181520933066
> Seller: zascuas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181520933066?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic.Thank you.



all the details look good to me


----------



## Angela777

Hello, please help me  is this authnetical or not? Thank you
Saint Laurent Sac De Jour 
Number 324822 527412
Sell from private seller
View attachment 2750557

View attachment 2750558

View attachment 2750559

View attachment 2750560

View attachment 2750561

View attachment 2750562

View attachment 2750563

View attachment 2750565


----------



## Angela777

Hello, please help me  is this authnetical or not? Thank you
Saint Laurent Sac De Jour 
Number 324822 527412
Sell from private seller
View attachment 2750557

View attachment 2750558

View attachment 2750559

View attachment 2750560

View attachment 2750561

View attachment 2750562

View attachment 2750563

View attachment 2750565

View attachment 2750566


http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_saint_laurent_original_405066331


----------



## liumei5389

Hello!

Quote: Recently bought a Saint Laurent Lulu Medium and hope you could authenticate this item for me
Item: Saint Laurent Lulu Medium Racing Green
Listing Number: ---
Seller: Tronccompany
Link: Tronccompany.com
Comments: I noticed the Lulu I bought recently- bag's INTERLOCKING GOLD-TONED METAL CLOSURE is starting to wear off. Could you please do me a huge favor and take a look at the attached photos. All the receipts and tags seem okay.

Serial number: 318025496395

Much appreciated!


----------



## ginaki

Hello vesna!

You know I have been searching for the Miroslava Muse for a long time!
I finally found one and won it!
Looks fine, but would you be so kind to take a look?

Item name: Authentic YSL Sac Muse Two
Item number: 131287137146
Seller: ewzerep

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...tNMsMKCNurwPBNIFS7h8c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## the_lvlady

Kindly authenticate, thank you so much in advance!

Item : YSL cabas chyc special edition
Seller: Joanna-Seattle
Item number : 221545439283
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221545439283


----------



## sjcurry

vesna said:


> glad to say that this is an authentic muse !!!!


Vesna, thank you so much for taking the time to help me!

I am debating between the bag I posted and two others-- one is from the online consignment store fashionphile and the other is from a private seller on Tradesy. Would it be too much trouble to ask you to look over some photos for those as well? I'll post them below, and if you have time that would be great, if not, I completely understand. It's amazing how you so generously give your time and skill to help so many people on here!


----------



## sjcurry

ITEM: "YSL The Muse Black Bag- Satchel" (Offered by a private seller on Tradesy.com)
SELLER: The Handbag Lady's Closet
LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/ysl-bag-satchel-black-1217947/

COMMENTS: 

Hi Vesna, if you have time to take a look at this one it would be greatly appreciated. This is from a seller on Tradesy. She has stated that her mother is the original owner and purchased it approximately 2 years ago. I just wanted to check with you whether this would be possible because from reviewing a long-ago post by you, you had stated that if the interior label included "Rive Gauche," that meant it was an older model... could it have been purchased new just two years ago?

Thank you so much for your time!

P.S. I've seen on your previous posts that it helps you to have photos of the underside of the zippers, so I've requested those from the seller and will post as soon as they arrive.


----------



## sjcurry

ITEM: "YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Large Muse Black"
SELLER: Fashionphile (online consignment)
LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Black-62600

COMMENTS:
I purchased this Muse yesterday because it was on sale on Fashionphile.com and I can return it if it isn't authentic, so if you have time to look this one over as well it would help me make a final decision between the three Muses I've posted. 

Thank you so much!!!http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sjcurry

sjcurry said:


> ITEM: "YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Large Muse Black"
> SELLER: Fashionphile (online consignment)
> LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Black-62600
> 
> COMMENTS:
> I purchased this Muse yesterday because it was on sale on Fashionphile.com and I can return it if it isn't authentic, so if you have time to look this one over as well it would help me make a final decision between the three Muses I've posted.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


One last photo of the zipper from the fashionphile Muse...http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chancy

Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
Listing Number: 171451919156
Seller: ericaauthenticcloset 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-YSL-mini-chyc-cabas-/171451919156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eb54ab34&_uhb=1
Comments: One more... Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

Angela777 said:


> Hello, please help me  is this authnetical or not? Thank you
> Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Number 324822 527412
> Sell from private seller
> View attachment 2750557
> 
> View attachment 2750558
> 
> View attachment 2750559
> 
> View attachment 2750560
> 
> View attachment 2750561
> 
> View attachment 2750562
> 
> View attachment 2750563
> 
> View attachment 2750565
> 
> View attachment 2750566





Angela777 said:


> Hello, please help me  is this authnetical or not? Thank you
> Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Number 324822 527412
> Sell from private seller
> View attachment 2750557
> 
> View attachment 2750558
> 
> View attachment 2750559
> 
> View attachment 2750560
> 
> View attachment 2750561
> 
> View attachment 2750562
> 
> View attachment 2750563
> 
> View attachment 2750565
> 
> View attachment 2750566
> 
> 
> http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_saint_laurent_original_405066331



these details look authentic


----------



## vesna

liumei5389 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Quote: Recently bought a Saint Laurent Lulu Medium and hope you could authenticate this item for me
> Item: Saint Laurent Lulu Medium Racing Green
> Listing Number: ---
> Seller: Tronccompany
> Link: Tronccompany.com
> Comments: I noticed the Lulu I bought recently- bag's INTERLOCKING GOLD-TONED METAL CLOSURE is starting to wear off. Could you please do me a huge favor and take a look at the attached photos. All the receipts and tags seem okay.
> 
> Serial number: 318025496395
> 
> Much appreciated!



it does look OK and I am aware that YSL hardware can tarnish, there is a thread here at YSL forum about it


http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...for-saint-laurent-hardware-issues-867793.html


----------



## vesna

sjcurry said:


> ITEM: "YSL The Muse Black Bag- Satchel" (Offered by a private seller on Tradesy.com)
> SELLER: The Handbag Lady's Closet
> LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/ysl-bag-satchel-black-1217947/
> 
> COMMENTS:
> 
> Hi Vesna, if you have time to take a look at this one it would be greatly appreciated. This is from a seller on Tradesy. She has stated that her mother is the original owner and purchased it approximately 2 years ago. I just wanted to check with you whether this would be possible because from reviewing a long-ago post by you, you had stated that if the interior label included "Rive Gauche," that meant it was an older model... could it have been purchased new just two years ago?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> P.S. I've seen on your previous posts that it helps you to have photos of the underside of the zippers, so I've requested those from the seller and will post as soon as they arrive.





sjcurry said:


> ITEM: "YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Large Muse Black"
> SELLER: Fashionphile (online consignment)
> LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Muse-Black-62600
> 
> COMMENTS:
> I purchased this Muse yesterday because it was on sale on Fashionphile.com and I can return it if it isn't authentic, so if you have time to look this one over as well it would help me make a final decision between the three Muses I've posted.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!





both are authentic


----------



## vesna

sjcurry said:


> One last photo of the zipper from the fashionphile Muse...





great


----------



## vesna

chancy said:


> Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
> Listing Number: 171451919156
> Seller: ericaauthenticcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-YS...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eb54ab34&_uhb=1
> Comments: One more... Thanks in advance!



looks authentic to me


----------



## sjcurry

vesna said:


> both are authentic



Thank you Vesna! Any idea whether a Muse bag with a label that includes "Rive Gauche" would have been available in stores as recently as December 2012? That's how long ago the Tradesy seller said the Muse was purchased.


----------



## liumei5389

vesna said:


> it does look OK and I am aware that YSL hardware can tarnish, there is a thread here at YSL forum about it
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...for-saint-laurent-hardware-issues-867793.html




Hi Vesna, thank you for your time. My bag is a little different. The hardware isn't tarnishing, but the gold is starting to peel off, which is really strange. Also I notice the part of leather that is rubbing against the flap is starting to fade too. Is that normal? Really bad quality it seems


----------



## ayeishapierre

here you go 





vesna said:


> may I see the front of the leather tag and rectangular  paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the text  ?


----------



## neophyte91

Thanks so much in advance for your help! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Textured Leather Large Chyc Flap, Black
Listing Number: *Item #:* 59183 (I think this is what the listing number may be?)
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVE...-Textured-Leather-Large-Chyc-Flap-Black-59183
Comments: From the website --
*Comes With:* patent swatch, booklet, dust bag
*Designer ID#:* 247406-486628 



Have a great night


----------



## ginaki

Bump! 

Hello vesna!

You know I have been searching for the Miroslava Muse for a long time!
I finally found one and won it!
Looks fine, but would you be so kind to take a look?

Item name: Authentic YSL Sac Muse Two
Item number: 131287137146
Seller: ewzerep

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YS...vip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

ayeishapierre said:


> here you go



these look OK to me


----------



## vesna

liumei5389 said:


> Hi Vesna, thank you for your time. My bag is a little different. The hardware isn't tarnishing, but the gold is starting to peel off, which is really strange. Also I notice the part of leather that is rubbing against the flap is starting to fade too. Is that normal? Really bad quality it seems



it is strange,. I have heard over the years of some low quality pieces, like the bubble leather besace which was tearing for some and peeling, golden leather losing golden pigment etc etc..this is quite new  perhaps that particular one is badly made...I do not know honestly


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Bump!
> 
> Hello vesna!
> 
> You know I have been searching for the Miroslava Muse for a long time!
> I finally found one and won it!
> Looks fine, but would you be so kind to take a look?
> 
> Item name: Authentic YSL Sac Muse Two
> Item number: 131287137146
> Seller: ewzerep
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YS...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!




heeey, can not wait to see it, but the link does not work for me, please post the full link


----------



## vesna

neophyte91 said:


> Thanks so much in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Textured Leather Large Chyc Flap, Black
> Listing Number: *Item #:* 59183 (I think this is what the listing number may be?)
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVE...-Textured-Leather-Large-Chyc-Flap-Black-59183
> Comments: From the website --
> *Comes With:* patent swatch, booklet, dust bag
> *Designer ID#:* 247406-486628
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night




authentic


----------



## vesna

sjcurry said:


> Thank you Vesna! Any idea whether a Muse bag with a label that includes "Rive Gauche" would have been available in stores as recently as December 2012? That's how long ago the Tradesy seller said the Muse was purchased.



honestly I do not remember, I have seen Rive gauche first disappear on Easy bags few years ago...not sure about the year


----------



## the_lvlady

Reposting, might have been missed a few pages back, thank you!

Kindly authenticate, thank you so much in advance!

Item : YSL cabas chyc special edition
Seller: Joanna-Seattle
Item number : 221545439283
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=221545439283


----------



## sjcurry

vesna said:


> honestly I do not remember, I have seen Rive gauche first disappear on Easy bags few years ago...not sure about the year


Ok, thanks. Is it true that the bags that contained "Rive Gauche" on the label were produced prior to the ones that simply say "Yves Saint Laurent?"


----------



## ayeishapierre

vesna said:


> these look OK to me


thank you vesna! one last question, its ok even the 2 last digits are just slightly embossed?


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> heeey, can not wait to see it, but the link does not work for me, please post the full link


 
Sorry vesna!

Here is the link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...2BmSLxc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_283wt_1153


----------



## vesna

the_lvlady said:


> Reposting, might have been missed a few pages back, thank you!
> 
> Kindly authenticate, thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item : YSL cabas chyc special edition
> Seller: Joanna-Seattle
> Item number : 221545439283
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=221545439283



sorry, the link brings me to general ebay page, not to the bag


----------



## heyhey_sa

Item:Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Metallic Silver Clutch
Listing Number:171457835905
Seller:bluemaleo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ebaef381
Comments: is this authentic? thx!


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Sorry vesna!
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...2BmSLxc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_283wt_1153



this one looks good to me


----------



## heyhey_sa

Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT 2014 BELLE DE JOUR GOLD CLUTCH BAG METALLIC LARGE
Listing Number:221550849785
Seller:luxporter
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339575aef9
Comments: clutch hunting, is this authentic? thanks!


----------



## vesna

heyhey_sa said:


> Item:Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Metallic Silver Clutch
> Listing Number:171457835905
> Seller:bluemaleo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ebaef381
> Comments: is this authentic? thx!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

ayeishapierre said:


> thank you vesna! one last question, its ok even the 2 last digits are just slightly embossed?



well, this bag  had numerous changes and I do not know from which period this one is...they were changing the font (I like to authenticate the ones with older font, it was very specific), perhaps this font is OK knowing it is from this bag...other details look good, it is only this back font that bothered me...however I have seen variation, so I can not say 100%


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me


 
Yes!!!!! I'm so happy vesna! You know how much I wanted it! And in large 
Thank you!


----------



## the_lvlady

Please authenticate, thank you!

Item: YSL cabas chyc
Seller: eurochyc
Item no: 111431677141
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111431677141


----------



## liumei5389

vesna said:


> it is strange,. I have heard over the years of some low quality pieces, like the bubble leather besace which was tearing for some and peeling, golden leather losing golden pigment etc etc..this is quite new  perhaps that particular one is badly made...I do not know honestly


 
hmm interesting. I will watch out for that. Thank you for your input! Cheers


----------



## seeker24

hi everyone! Could someone help me authenticate this ysl belle de jour in orange? Wanted to get it from a private seller but there isnt a receipt or anything. Thanks much in advance!


----------



## ayeishapierre

vesna said:


> well, this bag  had numerous changes and I do not know from which period this one is...they were changing the font (I like to authenticate the ones with older font, it was very specific), perhaps this font is OK knowing it is from this bag...other details look good, it is only this back font that bothered me...however I have seen variation, so I can not say 100%


thank you vesna


----------



## heyhey_sa

Item:NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Y MAIL SILVER ENVELOPE LEATHER CLUTCH
Listing Number:181528215754
Seller:mooaor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-YVE...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a43ecc0ca
Comments: is this authentic? thx!


----------



## nightrain

Hi, Can someone please help me clarify something about the Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y?  I have attached photos here.  I just want to know if there is an inscription of Made in Italy below the "Saint Laurent" found inside the bag for the authentic bags...Thank you very much.  I would really appreciate any input.


----------



## vesna

the_lvlady said:


> Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc
> Seller: eurochyc
> Item no: 111431677141
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111431677141



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> hi everyone! Could someone help me authenticate this ysl belle de jour in orange? Wanted to get it from a private seller but there isnt a receipt or anything. Thanks much in advance!
> View attachment 2753351
> 
> View attachment 2753354
> View attachment 2753355



is there a serial number inside the satin pocket? This bag is a nightmare because fakes are so good and without papers and a dustbag, it can easily be mixed....I am afraid I can not say anything...I was burned by good looking fake in photos, but when I got it the smell was like cobblers smell of treated leather, and papers were all cheap wrong text etc etc, so I returned it


----------



## vesna

heyhey_sa said:


> Item:NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Y MAIL SILVER ENVELOPE LEATHER CLUTCH
> Listing Number:181528215754
> Seller:mooaor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-YVE...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a43ecc0ca
> Comments: is this authentic? thx!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

nightrain said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me clarify something about the Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y?  I have attached photos here.  I just want to know if there is an inscription of Made in Italy below the "Saint Laurent" found inside the bag for the authentic bags...Thank you very much.  I would really appreciate any input.



there are no photos attached


----------



## seeker24

vesna said:


> is there a serial number inside the satin pocket? This bag is a nightmare because fakes are so good and without papers and a dustbag, it can easily be mixed....I am afraid I can not say anything...I was burned by good looking fake in photos, but when I got it the smell was like cobblers smell of treated leather, and papers were all cheap wrong text etc etc, so I returned it



Hi Vesna, thanks for your kind help. I have attached one image with the dustbag and check with the seller on the serial number. Is there anything else I need to do? I am hoping it is authentic so I can purchase it with no worries.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  Could you help me please?  Listing says the bag has been authenticated by Carol Diva, but just the same, please take a look. Thanks!

Item Name:  YSL Oversized Muse
Item Number:  271608728735
Seller:  glamfahd
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Au...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f3d244c9f

Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna, thanks for your kind help. I have attached one image with the dustbag and check with the seller on the serial number. Is there anything else I need to do? I am hoping it is authentic so I can purchase it with no worries.





yes, dust bag should be without the bag so that YSL is seen


----------



## vesna

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  Could you help me please?  Listing says the bag has been authenticated by Carol Diva, but just the same, please take a look. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  YSL Oversized Muse
> Item Number:  271608728735
> Seller:  glamfahd
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Au...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f3d244c9f
> 
> Thanks!!



it is an authentic Muse


----------



## msd_bags

vesna said:


> it is an authentic Muse




Thanks vesna!!


----------



## seeker24

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna, thanks for your kind help. I have attached one image with the dustbag and check with the seller on the serial number. Is there anything else I need to do? I am hoping it is authentic so I can purchase it with no worries.



Hi Vesna, I've been asking for more pics, but to no avail. I'm guessing it might be fake. Anyway, Ive moved on to look for another clutch. 
If its not too much of a trouble, could you help me verify the following?

Name: YSL Belle De Jour Cream
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121439880276?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: smooshincookies

Name: YSL Belloe De Jour Gold
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339575aef9
Seller: luxporter 

Thanks!


----------



## iz_koi

Please help me to authenticate this YSL Chic Cabas. 


Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 181526901792
Seller: remi914
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181526901792?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: please help me!

Thanks in advance &#128591;


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna, I've been asking for more pics, but to no avail. I'm guessing it might be fake. Anyway, Ive moved on to look for another clutch.
> If its not too much of a trouble, could you help me verify the following?
> 
> Name: YSL Belle De Jour Cream
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121439880276?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: smooshincookies
> 
> Name: YSL Belloe De Jour Gold
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339575aef9
> Seller: luxporter
> 
> Thanks!



although both look good in photos, I am cautious again because I was burned by the fake which looked right in the photos...there is not  enough detail to say about any of the two, because of lack of serial number, dust bag clear photo and papers


----------



## seeker24

vesna said:


> although both look good in photos, I am cautious again because I was burned by the fake which looked right in the photos...there is not  enough detail to say about any of the two, because of lack of serial number, dust bag clear photo and papers



Thanks Vesna! Maybe I will hold first. It seems that this particular model is very prone to fakes. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## whanwhannbaby

Item: YSL AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Black pebbled Lambskin Leather Easy Bag
Listing Number: 151419288038
Seller: snydbail 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151419288038?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Pls help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour
Listing Number: 151417010454
Seller: vallina18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...1417010454?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2341283916

I have attached more photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovelouis98

Item: Christian louboutin 

Listing Number: n/a 

Seller: n/a

Link: n/a

Comment:

Please help me wear this proudly by authenticating it&#127802; I brought this from a friend's friend who is a university teacher assistance in person at their garage sale. I don't know what style and have no dust bag or box. Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

lovelouis98 said:


> Item: Christian louboutin
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> Link: n/a
> 
> Comment:
> 
> Please help me wear this proudly by authenticating it&#127802; I brought this from a friend's friend who is a university teacher assistance in person at their garage sale. I don't know what style and have no dust bag or box. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759298
> View attachment 2759299
> View attachment 2759301
> View attachment 2759302
> View attachment 2759303
> View attachment 2759304
> View attachment 2759305
> View attachment 2759306
> View attachment 2759307





Glass slipper forum would be the suitable one for this authentication, this is Yves Saint Laurent or Saint Laurent Paris forum


----------



## vesna

whanwhannbaby said:


> Item: YSL AUTH Yves Saint Laurent Black pebbled Lambskin Leather Easy Bag
> Listing Number: 151419288038
> Seller: snydbail
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151419288038?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Pls help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advanced.



authentic


----------



## vesna

vickitaa92 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour
> Listing Number: 151417010454
> Seller: vallina18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...1417010454?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2341283916
> 
> I have attached more photos. Thank you in advance!


it looks authentic to me


----------



## woodongluv6

Item:NEW Saint Laurent Duffel 6 Blush
Product Number:891953556061
Seller: Bluefly

Hi Ladies, 

I just received this item from *BLUEFLY* and I heard pretty fishy things about bluefly so I want to get you guys opinion. First of all, they described that the bag is is color BEIGE but when I received the item, it said BLUSH. It is totally different color than what it had on their website (which the link is gone since I got the last one) so I'm really skeptical about this product. PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME authenticate this!

By the way, I own a Y Ligne Soft Leather Bag in Black which I got from Neiman Marcus. I was comparing to this one and I found out that this bag (Y Ligne Black) doesn't have any type of serial number!!!!! I'm panicking because I got this last winter and assumed that it will be authentic since it came from NM, didn't bother to get authenticate.... Please ladies, help me out. Sister is going through some purse chrisis!!!


----------



## vesna

woodongluv6 said:


> Item:NEW Saint Laurent Duffel 6 Blush
> Product Number:891953556061
> Seller: Bluefly
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just received this item from *BLUEFLY* and I heard pretty fishy things about bluefly so I want to get you guys opinion. First of all, they described that the bag is is color BEIGE but when I received the item, it said BLUSH. It is totally different color than what it had on their website (which the link is gone since I got the last one) so I'm really skeptical about this product. PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME authenticate this!
> 
> By the way, I own a Y Ligne Soft Leather Bag in Black which I got from Neiman Marcus. I was comparing to this one and I found out that this bag (Y Ligne Black) doesn't have any type of serial number!!!!! I'm panicking because I got this last winter and assumed that it will be authentic since it came from NM, didn't bother to get authenticate.... Please ladies, help me out. Sister is going through some purse chrisis!!!



I think the one from Bluefly is authentic. Serial number should be in the inner pocket very hard to see


----------



## woodongluv6

vesna said:


> I think the one from Bluefly is authentic. Serial number should be in the inner pocket very hard to see



Hey Vesna, Thank you so much for your response.
Yes it was so hard to see, I had to force grab it to take the picture.
Thank you so much! I feel relived


----------



## woodongluv6

vesna said:


> I think the one from Bluefly is authentic. Serial number should be in the inner pocket very hard to see



BTW, do you know if the Y Ligne Soft Leather Bags does not have the serial number inside the bag? Thanks!


----------



## Ektevare

Hi, it would be much appreciated if you could help me authenticate this bag:

Item: 100% Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Shoulder Bag Ivory (z439)
Listing Number: 111465388432
Seller: eg-system
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...KLE2szh%2BEy8VpKIDyN0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Serial Number / Date Code&#65306;144171.204990


----------



## vesna

Ektevare said:


> Hi, it would be much appreciated if you could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: 100% Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Shoulder Bag Ivory (z439)
> Listing Number: 111465388432
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Yv...KLE2szh%2BEy8VpKIDyN0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Serial Number / Date Code&#65306;144171.204990



it is authentic, lovely bag, the same as mine


----------



## vesna

woodongluv6 said:


> BTW, do you know if the Y Ligne Soft Leather Bags does not have the serial number inside the bag? Thanks!



it should have it


----------



## Ektevare

vesna said:


> it is authentic, lovely bag, the same as mine



Thank you so much! 

Could i trouble you for some more information about the bag? 
I would love know to what year it is from, if it has an official "name", and more of less how much it costs/is worth if you happend to know.


----------



## alessendra

Item: YSL Arty Ovale Ring Cipria
Listing Number: n/a 
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comment: I found an arty ring online which comes with the white box and black dust bag but I'm a little worried about the authenticity. I've attached pictures, please help!


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies, can you help me with this bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Zip Cassandre
Listing Number:  301323809466
Seller: seriousshopper214http://www.ebay.com/usr/seriousshopper214?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2754
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301323809466?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Item: *AUTHENTIC* Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Patent-Leather Pumps Size 38
Listing Number: 251657571595
Seller:mirasimone92
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251657571595?_trksid=p2060778.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:Not sure if these are real or fake to be honest, I have read some reviews on the difference between real and fake, but this is my first time buying YSL shoes. Thanks alot.


----------



## vesna

Ektevare said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Could i trouble you for some more information about the bag?
> I would love know to what year it is from, if it has an official "name", and more of less how much it costs/is worth if you happend to know.


unfortunately I have no idea  I bought a black  and ivory , and loved them dearly for years, they are such roomy and yet not bulgy sophisticated bags, I used them a lot. However, I have never known the name and the price was (when it was new) about $1200 or something. I bought them, of course, for the tiny fraction of that price, and I have seen, since then, few on ebay, hanging there forever not sold.


----------



## vesna

Too.Many.Shoes said:


> Item: *AUTHENTIC* Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Patent-Leather Pumps Size 38
> Listing Number: 251657571595
> Seller:mirasimone92
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251657571595?_trksid=p2060778.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:Not sure if these are real or fake to be honest, I have read some reviews on the difference between real and fake, but this is my first time buying YSL shoes. Thanks alot.



hi and welcome...we rarely have an expert in shoes here, Dallas used to help, but I have not seen her posts lately...perhaps Glass Slipper forum could help more


----------



## vesna

alessendra said:


> Item: YSL Arty Ovale Ring Cipria
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comment: I found an arty ring online which comes with the white box and black dust bag but I'm a little worried about the authenticity. I've attached pictures, please help!



it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

icecreamom said:


> Hello ladies, can you help me with this bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Zip Cassandre
> Listing Number:  301323809466
> Seller: seriousshopper214
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301323809466?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANKS!!!


all details look authentic to me


----------



## balenciagailove

Item: Not sure of the name as it's a vintage
Listing Number:
Seller: roomsvintage (etsy)
Link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/203949970/vintage-yves-saint-laurent-rare-navy
Comments: Hi ladies, would any of you happen to know the name of this bag and whether this is authentic? The seller found a similar bag here: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...-tassel-ysl-shoulder-bag-i-158816-s-2659.html (Malleries sells only authentic I'm pretty sure) and I also saw one being sold (diff colour) for over $1k on asos vintage!
I'm curious, and liking the look of this bag, thanks!


----------



## jackmckie

Quote:
        Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE II BROWN CROCODILE SUEDE 
 Listing Number: 321530498614
 Seller:kikicab2013
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-II-BROWN-CROCODILE-SUEDE-LEATHER-BAG-/321530498614?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=nL%252FGpbp%252F37feVAkJ1FDqLwFwVdk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
 Comments: I just purchased this bag of ebay. the bag is still with the seller. please help me to see if it's authentic! thanks guys!


----------



## divineprada

Item: black YSL Muse in Large size

Listing No.: n/a

Seller: @poshandchic in Instagram

Link: no link; see attached pics

Comments: Attaching photos here that the seller sent me. Includes dust bag, lock & key, no authenticity cards though. 

Pls help me in authenticating this item. Thank you very much.&#128522;&#128591;


----------



## vesna

balenciagailove said:


> Item: Not sure of the name as it's a vintage
> Listing Number:
> Seller: roomsvintage (etsy)
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/203949970/vintage-yves-saint-laurent-rare-navy
> Comments: Hi ladies, would any of you happen to know the name of this bag and whether this is authentic? The seller found a similar bag here: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...-tassel-ysl-shoulder-bag-i-158816-s-2659.html (Malleries sells only authentic I'm pretty sure) and I also saw one being sold (diff colour) for over $1k on asos vintage!
> I'm curious, and liking the look of this bag, thanks!


it seems authentic on the basis of YSL details from that time, I would not know the name and value of the bag, but 1K seems way too much for that era


----------



## vesna

divineprada said:


> Item: black YSL Muse in Large size
> 
> Listing No.: n/a
> 
> Seller: @poshandchic in Instagram
> 
> Link: no link; see attached pics
> 
> Comments: Attaching photos here that the seller sent me. Includes dust bag, lock & key, no authenticity cards though.
> 
> Pls help me in authenticating this item. Thank you very much.&#128522;&#128591;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765174
> View attachment 2765175
> View attachment 2765176
> View attachment 2765177
> View attachment 2765178
> View attachment 2765179



all the details look authentic


----------



## vesna

jackmckie said:


> Quote:
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE II BROWN CROCODILE SUEDE
> Listing Number: 321530498614
> Seller:kikicab2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...2F37feVAkJ1FDqLwFwVdk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just purchased this bag of ebay. the bag is still with the seller. please help me to see if it's authentic! thanks guys!




looks authentic, beautiful bag


----------



## icecreamom

Hi thank you for your help 
Can you please help me with this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251662570844?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jackmckie

vesna said:


> looks authentic, beautiful bag


Thank you vesna! was kinda nervous after I paid


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: YSL Classic Cabas Bag
 Listing Number: 251661519579
Seller: missolivia7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251661519579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller said that the cabas bag doesn't have the serial number leather tag that other YSL bags have. Can someone confirm if this is true? TIA!


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> Item: YSL Classic Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: 251661519579
> Seller: missolivia7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251661519579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller said that the cabas bag doesn't have the serial number leather tag that other YSL bags have. Can someone confirm if this is true? TIA!



it does not have older style leather tag with Yves saint Laurent on the front and serial number on the back, however it has sewn leather tag with Saint Laurent paris and inside the inner pocket imprinted serial number.


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks, vesna!


----------



## divineprada

vesna said:


> all the details look authentic




Phew! Thanks very much, @vesna!&#128512;&#128591;


----------



## icecreamom

icecreamom said:


> Hi thank you for your help
> Can you please help me with this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251662570844?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry, I forgot to use the proper format: 
Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Black Small Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 251662570844
Seller: 82bosa11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251662570844?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## bubbleloba

bubbleloba said:


> Item: YSL Classic Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: 251661519579
> Seller: missolivia7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251661519579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller said that the cabas bag doesn't have the serial number leather tag that other YSL bags have. Can someone confirm if this is true? TIA!



Vesna - so what do you think? Authentic or not? The seller didn't provide any other photos other than the ones I've posted.


----------



## honey_babee

Item:SAINT Laurent Classic Cabas 
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-Laure...995?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3dc2e34b
Comments:


----------



## vesna

icecreamom said:


> Sorry, I forgot to use the proper format:
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Black Small Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 251662570844
> Seller: 82bosa11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251662570844?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:



the details are all wrong, this does not look authentic to me, it is fake


now on another note, it is good to do a search of ebay seller's name here on tPF (on the top menu see 'search" third from the right), perhaps they sold some other stuff authenticated on tPF....although this seller has 100% positive ebay rating, every bag that was authenticated here was fake


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Item:SAINT Laurent Classic Cabas
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-Laure...995?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3dc2e34b
> Comments:



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> Vesna - so what do you think? Authentic or not? The seller didn't provide any other photos other than the ones I've posted.


so far it does look good, but crucial details are missing...these look good though


----------



## ginaki

Hello lovely Vesna, would you be so kind to take a look at this downtown I bought for a friend?
Thanks!

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurant Downtown Black Patent Leather Tote Shoulder Bag 100% AUTH
Number: 271621436488
Seller: lovetatastyle

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271621436488?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missrawr

Item: YSL Sac Du Jour Baby
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: gumtree
Link: www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bentley/bags/saint-laurent-sac-de-jours-baby-nano/1058368284

I'm new here so I hope everything up above has been done properly! Attached is the link of a Sac Du Jours I found - attached are photots of the bag, the key, full packaging and original receipts. Its price worries me because it is quite low. Thanks for the help


----------



## icecreamom

vesna said:


> the details are all wrong, this does not look authentic to me, it is fake
> 
> 
> now on another note, it is good to do a search of ebay seller's name here on tPF (on the top menu see 'search" third from the right), perhaps they sold some other stuff authenticated on tPF....although this seller has 100% positive ebay rating, every bag that was authenticated here was fake



Vesna Thank you very much for your help! and I appreciate your advise, I actually followed it right away and ended up purchasing this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Sai...AVOFvwBu0leo4u9dp%2BM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
the seller has a good reputation here in the forum but if you can also add your opinion I will be forever grateful
Seller id: pa.bay


----------



## exchangecoupons

Hey ladies...hopefully someone has experience with vintages YSLs and can let me know about this one! Thank you so much!

Item: YSL Vintage LEATHER Coin PURSE Rich Brown WALLET 
Listing Number: 151429824268
Seller: deco_dolls
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Vint...8?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item2341ebbf0c


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> Vesna - so what do you think? Authentic or not? The seller didn't provide any other photos other than the ones I've posted.





OMG it's you *bubbleoba* !!!!  You changed the avatar, I almost missed that it was my dear YSL friend...did you get this one or any photos from the seller ?


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Hello lovely Vesna, would you be so kind to take a look at this downtown I bought for a friend?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurant Downtown Black Patent Leather Tote Shoulder Bag 100% AUTH
> Number: 271621436488
> Seller: lovetatastyle
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271621436488?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



looks great *ginaki* !


----------



## vesna

missrawr said:


> Item: YSL Sac Du Jour Baby
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: gumtree
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bentley/bags/saint-laurent-sac-de-jours-baby-nano/1058368284
> 
> I'm new here so I hope everything up above has been done properly! Attached is the link of a Sac Du Jours I found - attached are photots of the bag, the key, full packaging and original receipts. Its price worries me because it is quite low. Thanks for the help





I am sorry the link does not show the bag except for the small photo, and there are no attached photos to this message


----------



## vesna

icecreamom said:


> Vesna Thank you very much for your help! and I appreciate your advise, I actually followed it right away and ended up purchasing this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Sai...AVOFvwBu0leo4u9dp%2BM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> the seller has a good reputation here in the forum but if you can also add your opinion I will be forever grateful
> Seller id: pa.bay





looks good to me


----------



## vesna

exchangecoupons said:


> Hey ladies...hopefully someone has experience with vintages YSLs and can let me know about this one! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL Vintage LEATHER Coin PURSE Rich Brown WALLET
> Listing Number: 151429824268
> Seller: deco_dolls
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Vint...8?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item2341ebbf0c





The details look good so far but to be certain, it has to have Yves Saint Laurent imprinted on the inner flap somewhere, can the seller provide that photo ?


----------



## icecreamom

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks!


----------



## ginaki

vesna said:


> looks great *ginaki* !



Wonderful, thank you vesna!


----------



## MissTO

Hello!

As all of my Saint Laurent bags got stolen, and I missed my BDJ wallet so much I bought one second hand now!  Could you please help to authenticate? Since the box now seems a tad bigger than the one of my previous, I am nervous... All the rest looks good to me. Just need assurance smh!

Thanks for the support!!!

The serial number inprinted is: 314902-534563

here are some photos, I hope that helps:

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/MissTO86/library/YSL Belle du Jour Zip Around


----------



## vesna

MissTO said:


> Hello!
> 
> As all of my Saint Laurent bags got stolen, and I missed my BDJ wallet so much I bought one second hand now!  Could you please help to authenticate? Since the box now seems a tad bigger than the one of my previous, I am nervous... All the rest looks good to me. Just need assurance smh!
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!
> 
> The serial number inprinted is: 314902-534563
> 
> here are some photos, I hope that helps:
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/MissTO86/library/YSL Belle du Jour Zip Around





I am soooooo sorry about what happened.....my god, I can not imagine how you must be feeling...well this one looks authentic to me ...the least I can help


----------



## misseeey10

Hi guys! 

Please would you check out the following YSL purse for me? 

YSL Small Monogramme Cross-body Shoulder Bag Y042 Pink

Model: YSL_084

Link with pictures: http://www.ysl.uk.com/ysl-small-monogramme-crossbody-shoulder-bag-y042-pink-p-217.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## MissTO

vesna said:


> I am soooooo sorry about what happened.....my god, I can not imagine how you must be feeling...well this one looks authentic to me ...the least I can help




Thanks Vesna! It is terrible! They broke into my apartment and they only took my nice bags, shoes and jewellery 
Thanks for authenticating the wallet! At least a little relieve!!!


----------



## LVLux

Warning be on the lookout for this person: Ladies I received a message today from a person named :CoCo Wang offering to sale me a brand new YSL cabas chyc tote in red brand new for $399. And says it is made from the same leather and must be a fake!!!
 Here is some of the pics she sent me- I don't know her and am not friends so she may have sent others this message too.  she contacted me on Facebook even though I am not friends with her and sent me all of these pics and said the bag was $399. Her name is: Coco Wang- I don't know if she sales on ebay but so scary- buyer Beware!


----------



## LVLux

Still hoping for an Authentic tote:
Ebay:
Seller: jilly willy -us
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39db5a31


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi! I would like to make on offer on ebay
pls could you help me?
ITEM:
*Sac Yves Saint Laurent Duffel 6 Neuf Cuir Veau Noir Pleine Fleur*



link:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sac-Yves-Sai...18?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a44e431f6

ebay item:
181544432118

seller :
jdbnath

I've asked a photo of the code but he gives me only the number - not photo
The number is 2013 1314704 BOFOJ2231

*- jdbnath
and he has got the receipt

please could you help me ..
here in Italy it's very late... I would like to meke my offer before go to bad.... maybe I'm ascking too much...
or I'll do it tomorrow..
Thank you in advance!!
Kisses from Italy
Leti
*


----------



## bubbleloba

LVLux said:


> Still hoping for an Authentic tote:
> Ebay:
> Seller: jilly willy -us
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39db5a31



Looks good to me for a large cabas chyc.


----------



## vesna

misseeey10 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please would you check out the following YSL purse for me?
> 
> YSL Small Monogramme Cross-body Shoulder Bag Y042 Pink
> 
> Model: YSL_084
> 
> Link with pictures: http://www.ysl.uk.com/ysl-small-monogramme-crossbody-shoulder-bag-y042-pink-p-217.html
> 
> Thank you so much!



this site is selling fake bags, please stay away


----------



## vesna

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi! I would like to make on offer on ebay
> pls could you help me?
> ITEM:
> *Sac Yves Saint Laurent Duffel 6 Neuf Cuir Veau Noir Pleine Fleur*
> 
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sac-Yves-Sai...18?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a44e431f6
> 
> ebay item:
> 181544432118
> 
> seller :
> jdbnath
> 
> I've asked a photo of the code but he gives me only the number - not photo
> The number is 2013 1314704 BOFOJ2231
> 
> *- jdbnath
> and he has got the receipt
> 
> please could you help me ..
> here in Italy it's very late... I would like to meke my offer before go to bad.... maybe I'm ascking too much...
> or I'll do it tomorrow..
> Thank you in advance!!
> Kisses from Italy
> Leti
> *




dear Leti, from what I see it looks good


----------



## vesna

LVLux said:


> Still hoping for an Authentic tote:
> Ebay:
> Seller: jilly willy -us
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39db5a31





Bubbleoba is right as always (so glad to have you here !), I think the same


----------



## LVLux

bubbleloba said:


> Looks good to me for a large cabas chyc.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Leti.on.v.

vesna said:


> dear Leti, from what I see it looks good


Dear Vesna
thanks a lot!
if I'll buy the bag I'll show you pics of the code number and the writting "made in Italy", could I?
see you
Kisses many kisses from Italy


----------



## vesna

Leti.on.v. said:


> Dear Vesna
> thanks a lot!
> if I'll buy the bag I'll show you pics of the code number and the writting "made in Italy", could I?
> see you
> Kisses many kisses from Italy





of course, let's cross fingers that all goes great !!!  hug, vesna


----------



## Kmruss1

Hi girls,

Can you all help me authenticate this bag? I'm seriously thinking of buying it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed513030


----------



## Leti.on.v.

vesna said:


> of course, let's cross fingers that all goes great !!!  hug, vesna


kisses!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you all help me authenticate this bag? I'm seriously thinking of buying it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed513030



You will need to ask for more photos: Saint Laurent leather tag and serial # inside the bag, close ups of the hardware (zippers), and if it comes with the dustbag, a photo of that as well.

And to help the search function and eliminate duplicate authentication of a listing, please use the proposed format in post #1. TIA!


----------



## bubbleloba

Vesna - Definitely need your help with this cabas chyc
Item: MINT GENUINE YSL Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Y Petit Small in Black Leather
Listing Number: 361073349214
Seller: suzasta 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-GENUINE-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-Chyc-Y-Petit-Small-in-Black-Leather-/361073349214?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Additional photos below.


----------



## vesna

bubbleloba said:


> Vesna - Definitely need your help with this cabas chyc
> Item: MINT GENUINE YSL Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Y Petit Small in Black Leather
> Listing Number: 361073349214
> Seller: suzasta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-GENUIN...r-/361073349214?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Additional photos below.



it looks good to me Bubbleoba


----------



## kumako1

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Classique Y small tote bag
Seller: Farfetch

Comments: Hello, would really appreciate it if you can help me asap! It actually has a lot of details that match the discussion e.g. the zipper details (sorry I didn't take pictures on those but I assure those are fine) Few things bothering me though:

 (1) the pocket - the "made in italy" is below the saint Laurent print, which is different from what i've been seeing online. Is this new change or? 
(2) the gold print of PARIS on the "tag" is a bit light... 
(3) the leather - i know it's hard to tell and i heard about that it takes some time for it to get shiny or so...but is it usual that it looks stiff in the beginning?


----------



## bubbleloba

kumako1 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas Classique Y small tote bag
> Seller: Farfetch
> 
> Comments: Hello, would really appreciate it if you can help me asap! It actually has a lot of details that match the discussion e.g. the zipper details (sorry I didn't take pictures on those but I assure those are fine) Few things bothering me though:
> 
> (1) the pocket - the "made in italy" is below the saint Laurent print, which is different from what i've been seeing online. Is this new change or?
> (2) the gold print of PARIS on the "tag" is a bit light...
> (3) the leather - i know it's hard to tell and i heard about that it takes some time for it to get shiny or so...but is it usual that it looks stiff in the beginning?



I haven't seen the "Made in Italy" text underneath the Saint Laurent Paris tag on the front. But this may be a 2014 version; can someone confirm?

The serial matches for the small and the new cabas leather is stiffer than the old version. Farfetch usually sells authentic items but it never hurts to double check just to make sure (that it wasn't a returned item that someone made a switch on).


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi all,

Please check my bag that i bought from website which now insolvency that makes me worry if i'm been fool!!

YSL mini cabas with long strap






















TIA heaps


----------



## bubbleloba

CrazyLV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please check my bag that i bought from website which now insolvency that makes me worry if i'm been fool!!
> 
> YSL mini cabas with long strap
> 
> View attachment 2777699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777702
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777703
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777705
> 
> 
> TIA heaps



It looks good to me. Waiting for vesna to confirm.


----------



## vesna

CrazyLV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please check my bag that i bought from website which now insolvency that makes me worry if i'm been fool!!
> 
> YSL mini cabas with long strap
> 
> View attachment 2777699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777702
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777703
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777705
> 
> 
> TIA heaps



looks good to me too


----------



## CrazyLV

bubbleloba said:


> It looks good to me. Waiting for vesna to confirm.






vesna said:


> looks good to me too



Yay!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kmruss1

bubbleloba said:


> You will need to ask for more photos: Saint Laurent leather tag and serial # inside the bag, close ups of the hardware (zippers), and if it comes with the dustbag, a photo of that as well.
> 
> And to help the search function and eliminate duplicate authentication of a listing, please use the proposed format in post #1. TIA!


 
Thank you!


----------



## avocat

Item: YSL Arty Ovale Ring Green
Listing Number: 111484788559
Seller: keep-it-crispy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111484788559?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I haven't been able to find much of this colour online. Thank you for the help!


----------



## stephm321

Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC DUFFLET TOY BAG BLACK
Listing Number: 390904428198
Seller: gamebuster
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390904428198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! Seller sent me other pictures! see attached


----------



## bubbleloba

stephm321 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC DUFFLET TOY BAG BLACK
> Listing Number: 390904428198
> Seller: gamebuster
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390904428198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! Seller sent me other pictures! see attached



I'm not familiar with the mini version, but please ask for a photo of the zipper pull to help authenticate.


----------



## stephm321

bubbleloba said:


> I'm not familiar with the mini version, but please ask for a photo of the zipper pull to help authenticate.


Thanks for the quick response! In the first picture of the listing if you zoom in you can see that it says SAINT LAURENT and PARIS right under on the zip pull!


----------



## yuernee

Hi, please authenticate


Item:Authentic New Classic YSL Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch Bag Large
Listing Number:331336153711
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...153711?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d252c7a6f#shpCntId


Thanks


----------



## carissima

Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL SAC DE JOUR BAG LIGHT BLUE SMOOTH LEATHER
Listing Number:121458570642
Seller:speciala88
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c477eb592
Comments: Hi, this is my first time posting here so I am sorry if I am doing it wrong. Can someone help me to authenticate this purse please? Thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

stephm321 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! In the first picture of the listing if you zoom in you can see that it says SAINT LAURENT and PARIS right under on the zip pull!



We need a bigger and clearer photo of the zip pull to look at the engraving.


----------



## bubbleloba

yuernee said:


> Hi, please authenticate
> 
> 
> Item:Authentic New Classic YSL Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Clutch Bag Large
> Listing Number:331336153711
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...153711?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d252c7a6f#shpCntId
> 
> 
> Thanks



Authentic


----------



## natt

Please check this bag that i bought from one person.
Big Thank you !


----------



## ThaJokesOnYou

Hi I Just bought a bag on ebay and I would really need some help to authenticate it!
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de jour bag, small.
Listing Number: 121462672108
Seller: luxi_us2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...U5ts8SileB%2BZcwTjmj8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please let me know if this is authentic! Thank you.


----------



## Ektevare

Hi again, I hope you can help me authenticate these two:

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Made in France Black Leather 13305
Listing Number: 271638411114
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...114?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3ee9376a

Comments: Is this one real or fake?

I'm adding another one with the same kind of lining.

Item: BORSA "YVES SAINT LAURENT"PARIS LEATHER REPORTER BAG VINTAGE '80/'90
Listing Number: 261621284360
Seller: pescatore_dilettante
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORSA-YVES-...t=Accessori_abbigliamento&hash=item3ce9d7fe08


----------



## kicowhat

Hi there, could anyone please help me to authenticate this clutch?  I won this and got it in my hand now, so if there is any more picture needed, please feel free to let me know, will provide it asap.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Patent Red Patent Clutch Bag. Brand New. RRP £710
Listing Number: 161439047631
Seller: cameliawhite1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...DPKVKmYCL6kQNii%2FIKI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: The clutch feels really good to me. However, after browsing around the internet for a while, I suddenly realised that most Saint Laurent clutches in textured leather have black fabric lining, while mine is in red suede lining (which normally happens with clutches in smooth leather). So I just want to carefully check again. Thank you in advance.


----------



## vesna

hi kicowhat , patent ones have suede lining, as far as I know, grained and smooth


----------



## vesna

Ektevare said:


> Hi again, I hope you can help me authenticate these two:
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Made in France Black Leather 13305
> Listing Number: 271638411114
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...114?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3ee9376a
> 
> Comments: Is this one real or fake?
> 
> I'm adding another one with the same kind of lining.
> 
> Item: BORSA "YVES SAINT LAURENT"PARIS LEATHER REPORTER BAG VINTAGE '80/'90
> Listing Number: 261621284360
> Seller: pescatore_dilettante
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORSA-YVES-...t=Accessori_abbigliamento&hash=item3ce9d7fe08



I am not familiar with this kind of bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

ThaJokesOnYou said:


> Hi I Just bought a bag on ebay and I would really need some help to authenticate it!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de jour bag, small.
> Listing Number: 121462672108
> Seller: luxi_us2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...U5ts8SileB%2BZcwTjmj8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please let me know if this is authentic! Thank you.



not enough photos to authenticate, all are pretty much the same and we need inner leather tag with signature, serial number form the pocket, underside of zipper head and zipper pulls clear, not with glare


----------



## vesna

natt said:


> Please check this bag that i bought from one person.
> Big Thank you !



can we see the back of the leather tag with serial number and underside of a zipper head (the  driver of the zipper along the teeth)


----------



## vesna

carissima said:


> Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL SAC DE JOUR BAG LIGHT BLUE SMOOTH LEATHER
> Listing Number:121458570642
> Seller:speciala88
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c477eb592
> Comments: Hi, this is my first time posting here so I am sorry if I am doing it wrong. Can someone help me to authenticate this purse please? Thank you!


you did great !!! welcome !


there is not enough information to authenticate -- the front of the bag saint Laurent signature, we have to see closeup and clear, zipper pulls with no glare closeup, zipper head underside as well


----------



## Tendo10

Hi Vlad,




Item:181558138207
 Listing Number: 
 Seller: kia6814
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Yves...07?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a45b5555f
 Comments:   Please can you let me know if this YSL clutch is real.  Many thanks.


----------



## bubbleloba

Tendo10 said:


> Hi Vlad,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item:181558138207
> Listing Number:
> Seller: kia6814
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Yves...07?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a45b5555f
> Comments:   Please can you let me know if this YSL clutch is real.  Many thanks.



Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number imprinted inside the clutch.


----------



## stephm321

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour
Listing Number: 251684585429
Seller: nikool.88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-nano-Sac-de-Jour-/251684585429?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent bag! Seller sent me some more photos, see attached.


----------



## vesna

stephm321 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour
> Listing Number: 251684585429
> Seller: nikool.88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-nano-Sac-de-Jour-/251684585429?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent bag! Seller sent me some more photos, see attached.



we need better photos of the front signature on the bag, paperwork from My Theresa if they exist, hardware closeups - zipper pulls and bottom of zipper head engraving...serial number from inside the inner pocket... every detail is important


----------



## Cheomon

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Neo Double Reversible Tote Bag Tan & Black
Listing Number: 271508484007
Seller: assetrg 
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/271508484007?_mwBanner=1
Comments: please help authenticated this bag, Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tendo10

bubbleloba said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of the serial number imprinted inside the clutch.





Her response was:


There is no serial number inside the clutch - only on the card which correlates with the number on the receipt.


----------



## SaintSlain

Hello everyone,

can someone please help me with this one out?

YSL Cabas for Men

The bag looks pretty well and the details like engraved logos look pretty good and sharp.
But by chance I had a better look at the handles. There seems to be a small hole around the part where the holders for the handle come out of the bag  seems cheaply cut out, but due to dark light I cant't take a proper photo. And the small Tag with the logo and "CONTROLE" got me questioning.

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## stephm321

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Universite Shoulder Bag Cross Body Purse Gold
Listing Number: 181565683753
Seller: the_purse_ladies
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181565683753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Please help me authenticate this YSL bag!


----------



## stephm321

vesna said:


> we need better photos of the front signature on the bag, paperwork from My Theresa if they exist, hardware closeups - zipper pulls and bottom of zipper head engraving...serial number from inside the inner pocket... every detail is important


Hey Vesna!

I'm not really sure how to upload images onto a reply so here's a link to the images she just sent me! Let me know if its okay! 

http://imgur.com/a/hIwiy


----------



## bubbleloba

SaintSlain said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> can someone please help me with this one out?
> 
> YSL Cabas for Men
> 
> The bag looks pretty well and the details like engraved logos look pretty good and sharp.
> But by chance I had a better look at the handles. There seems to be a small hole around the part where the holders for the handle come out of the bag  seems cheaply cut out, but due to dark light I cant't take a proper photo. And the small Tag with the logo and "CONTROLE" got me questioning.
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!



We need additional photos - close up of the YSL leather tag, metal feet, etc. The first photo of the bag looks a bit off to me. Please confirm if this is the large cabas or another size.


----------



## bubbleloba

stephm321 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Universite Shoulder Bag Cross Body Purse Gold
> Listing Number: 181565683753
> Seller: the_purse_ladies
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181565683753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this YSL bag!



The details look good. Authentic IMO.


----------



## stephm321

bubbleloba said:


> The details look good. Authentic IMO.


Thanks so much! I posted another YSL bag earlier and Vesna had asked for more pictures and I got a few! The original post is #10474 and these are the additional pictures! Are you able to see if it's authentic? 


Originally Posted by vesna
we need better photos of the front signature on the bag, paperwork from My Theresa if they exist, hardware closeups - zipper pulls and bottom of zipper head engraving...serial number from inside the inner pocket... every detail is important
Hey Vesna!

I'm not really sure how to upload images onto a reply so here's a link to the images she just sent me! Let me know if its okay! 

http://imgur.com/a/hIwiy


----------



## stephm321

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Betty Black Small Mini Embossed Chain Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 261629652722
Seller: karenjillong 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261629652722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Please help me authenticate this YSL bag! Seller sent more photos, see attached!


----------



## vesna

Tendo10 said:


> Her response was:
> 
> 
> There is no serial number inside the clutch - only on the card which correlates with the number on the receipt.





serial number is in the inner pocket of the clutch, inside, imprinted in the leather, these pics are to small, I can not enlarge them, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

stephm321 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Betty Black Small Mini Embossed Chain Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 261629652722
> Seller: karenjillong
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261629652722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this YSL bag! Seller sent more photos, see attached!


looks good at first look, but inside there is a serial number and we should see it if possible and Saint Laurent gold signature straight photographed towards us


----------



## vesna

Cheomon said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac Neo Double Reversible Tote Bag Tan & Black
> Listing Number: 271508484007
> Seller: assetrg
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/271508484007?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: please help authenticated this bag, Thank you very much!!



authentic


----------



## vesna

stephm321 said:


> Thanks so much! I posted another YSL bag earlier and Vesna had asked for more pictures and I got a few! The original post is #10474 and these are the additional pictures! Are you able to see if it's authentic?
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by vesna
> we need better photos of the front signature on the bag, paperwork from My Theresa if they exist, hardware closeups - zipper pulls and bottom of zipper head engraving...serial number from inside the inner pocket... every detail is important
> Hey Vesna!
> 
> I'm not really sure how to upload images onto a reply so here's a link to the images she just sent me! Let me know if its okay!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hIwiy



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

SaintSlain 

somehow I could not reply with your text in it .....
the bag looks good to me...please post photos of handles which you wanted us to see


----------



## vesna

stephm321 


Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Universite Shoulder Bag Cross Body Purse Gold
 Listing Number: 181565683753
 Seller: the_purse_ladies
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181565683753?...84.m1423.l2648
 Comments: Please help me authenticate this YSL bag! 




Sorry, I am not familiar with the style, details looks good thought


----------



## neophyte91

Thanks in advance Vesna!

Just realized you're a fellow Canadian as well  Thanks for your help.

Item: YSL Chevre Belle Du Jour Clutch in Begonia
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Chevre-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch-Begonia-67391
Comments: none

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## BobbiBarros

I would really appreciate   if your team could certify the authenticity of this YSL Cassandre tessel clutch
Seller seems solid, but I wasn't sure just looking at the pictures...
Thank you very much, looking forward to your reply


----------



## vesna

neophyte91 said:


> Thanks in advance Vesna!
> 
> Just realized you're a fellow Canadian as well  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Item: YSL Chevre Belle Du Jour Clutch in Begonia
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Chevre-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch-Begonia-67391
> Comments: none
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!



thanks a lot  yes fellow Canadian, this is a beautiful authentic clutch !!!


----------



## vesna

BobbiBarros said:


> I would really appreciate   if your team could certify the authenticity of this YSL Cassandre tessel clutch
> Seller seems solid, but I wasn't sure just looking at the pictures...
> Thank you very much, looking forward to your reply



details look good but it would be good to see serial number from inside pocket, and same serial number on paper tag or receipt


----------



## neophyte91

vesna said:


> thanks a lot  yes fellow Canadian, this is a beautiful authentic clutch !!!




Thanks a ton Vesna!! It's a great colour. Had to nab it! Now I can be sure it's authentic. 

Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

neophyte91 said:


> Thanks a ton Vesna!! It's a great colour. Had to nab it! Now I can be sure it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks again!



I bought a lot of stuff from them and everything was authentic and in great condition


----------



## benjavii

Hi there, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? 

Item : Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Large in Navy
Item number : 251687774277

Url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687774277_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller : seansouth


----------



## bubbleloba

benjavii said:


> Hi there, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item : Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Large in Navy
> Item number : 251687774277
> 
> Url : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687774277_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller : seansouth



The link doesn't work.


----------



## jenny812

Hello ladies
Please help me to autheticate this bag. I bought it in bluefly but i want to double check after all scandal about bluefly. Thank you so much for your help
Item name: Saint Laurent black leather 'Baby Sac De Jour' mini convertible top handle bag
Seller: bluefly
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...le-bag/p/344483001/detail.fly?pcatid=cat60024


----------



## jenny812

More photos


----------



## bubbleloba

jenny812 said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792060
> View attachment 2792061
> View attachment 2792062
> View attachment 2792063
> View attachment 2792064
> 
> View attachment 2792065
> View attachment 2792066
> View attachment 2792067
> View attachment 2792068
> View attachment 2792069



Can you also post a photo of the serial number inside the bag as well as a clearer photo of the shoulder strap clip? Thanks!


----------



## jenny812

More photos
For the serial numbers, i guess it is in the small pocket but it is too tight which i cant look and take a photo of it.
Thanks


----------



## vesna

jenny812 said:


> More photos
> For the serial numbers, i guess it is in the small pocket but it is too tight which i cant look and take a photo of it.
> Thanks
> View attachment 2792273
> View attachment 2792274
> View attachment 2792276
> View attachment 2792277



details look good to me


----------



## jenny812

Hi there
I just have a question. For the lining of the bag, should it be suede lining???
Thanks


----------



## vesna

jenny812 said:


> Hi there
> I just have a question. For the lining of the bag, should it be suede lining???
> Thanks


nope, it says so wrongly in the description but the grainy, pebbled,  "baby" size one has that stripy ribbed lining like yours, here is one other (baby as well), search trough photos for the one of the inside 


http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/item10748900.aspx


also one in Nordstrom:


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...kingCode=413BDFF3-0AF7-E311-B16C-90E2BA285759


look carefully inside photo


it has to be a "baby" style and "grainy" leather


same with this one in Bergdorf Goodman


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Saint-Laurent-Baby-Sac-de-Jour-Calfskin-Bag-Black-Handbags/prod103780082_cat200903__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat200903%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod103780082&cmCat=product


----------



## Msvlad

Hi 
Can you help me authenticate this? Tq so much

Item name: ysl cassandre tassle medium
Listing num: none
Link id: instagram @precious_satchel

Seller sent below pics


https://www.dropbox.com/s/r51zb60ecgyq1tk/Photo Nov 02, 9 20 58 AM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mwg15nkel4wgtff/Photo Nov 02, 9 29 10 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mayoe4pyhqkoa9q/Photo Nov 02, 9 21 06 AM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jenny812

vesna said:


> nope, it says so wrongly in the description but the grainy, pebbled,  "baby" size one has that stripy ribbed lining like yours, here is one other (baby as well), search trough photos for the one of the inside
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/item10748900.aspx
> 
> 
> also one in Nordstrom:
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...kingCode=413BDFF3-0AF7-E311-B16C-90E2BA285759
> 
> 
> look carefully inside photo
> 
> 
> it has to be a "baby" style and "grainy" leather
> 
> 
> same with this one in Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...ements%3D&eItemId=prod103780082&cmCat=product





Thank you so much


----------



## ladystyle

Hi, could you please help me authenticate a saint laurent cabas bag?

This is the link.
http://www.myhabit.com/ref=wl_em_mh...1F6&cAsin=B00N2H61F6&fc=1&sale=A10MEUIBWBO4TH

I ordered this bag and returned it, because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right, the letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way. 

Moreover, the side of the top zipper is engraved with "$" (i didn't thought this was off at the very beginning, cuz the zipper of balenciaga has monogram "$"). However in some online pictures, ppl have the letter "S" instead of "$" on the side of zipper.

Thank you very much for helping me out. I am rly hesitant if I should order this bag again since it's still available. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

ladystyle said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate a saint laurent cabas bag?
> 
> This is the link.
> http://www.myhabit.com/ref=wl_em_mh...1F6&cAsin=B00N2H61F6&fc=1&sale=A10MEUIBWBO4TH
> 
> I ordered this bag and returned it, because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right, the letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
> Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way.
> 
> Moreover, the side of the top zipper is engraved with "$" (i didn't thought this was off at the very beginning, cuz the zipper of balenciaga has monogram "$"). However in some online pictures, ppl have the letter "S" instead of "$" on the side of zipper.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me out. I am rly hesitant if I should order this bag again since it's still available. Thanks.



the link brings me to myhabit, not to the bag


----------



## vesna

Msvlad said:


> Hi
> Can you help me authenticate this? Tq so much
> 
> Item name: ysl cassandre tassle medium
> Listing num: none
> Link id: instagram @precious_satchel
> 
> Seller sent below pics
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r51zb60ecgyq1tk/Photo Nov 02, 9 20 58 AM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mwg15nkel4wgtff/Photo Nov 02, 9 29 10 AM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mayoe4pyhqkoa9q/Photo Nov 02, 9 21 06 AM.jpg?dl=0





hi, this is not enough photos to authenticate, please post all the hardware photos and tags, signatures, engravings, serial number closeup straight photos not under an angle


----------



## Cheomon

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank You very much!!


----------



## flammable

Item name: ysl universite
Listing num: 181571073466
Seller: zascuas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a467ab5ba

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Stillsy05

I'm looking to have these authenticated. The style and numbers appear authentic and the photos are very detailed the only things that worry me are a)price and b)it's eBay. Anyone care to lend their expertise?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381021848611


----------



## ladystyle

URL link for the myhabit cabas bag:
http://www.myhabit.com/ref=wl_em_mh...1F6&cAsin=B00N2H61F6&fc=1&sale=A10MEUIBWBO4TH

I am sorry if the link does not work for u. 

Just in case, this link won't work again, i have attached the pics from the website. Thank you!


----------



## ladystyle

My habit Cabas


----------



## ladystyle

I ordered this bag and returned it, because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right, the letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way. 

Moreover, the side of the top zipper is engraved with "$" (i didn't thought this was off at the very beginning, cuz the zipper of Balenciaga has monogram "$"). However in some online pictures, ppl have the letter "S" instead of "$" on the side of zipper.

Thank you very much for helping me out. I am rly hesitant if I should order this bag again since it's still available. Thanks.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Gold Leather Bow Women's Bag

Seller:   evashopyvette

Item no:  181572003753 

Ebay


YSL Tan Leather BOW Bag Handbag Purse Tote Satchel

Item no: 351205597346

Seller: rbarto3004

Ebay

Please authenticate the above bags I have purchased the first small bag and am awaiting delivery. Also the second bag, which is also purchased and received. I tried to copy link, but only find through my purchases in my ebay account. Can you search via item number? I don't know why I'm having trouble with the link, I cannot even locate on my screen.

Thank you in advance, always appreciate your authentication.

Ceeyahd


----------



## nikimenz

Hi, I want to buy this vintage YSL bag, but I'm not sure if it's real 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121478012535
Also what is the name of the bag?
jenmode2012
121478012535

Thanks!


----------



## Msvlad

vesna said:


> hi, this is not enough photos to authenticate, please post all the hardware photos and tags, signatures, engravings, serial number closeup straight photos not under an angle



Hi there

Photos below :


https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3tphxzv38ii9tz/Photo%20Nov%2006%2C%207%2046%2005%20PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3q4uthhe9v4ih5/Photo%20Nov%2006%2C%207%2046%2033%20PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2td88njpnhzu0z/Photo%20Nov%2006%2C%207%2046%2055%20PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8ntxhvk9jcivbe/Photo%20Nov%2006%2C%207%2050%2017%20PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1iyy5s3glr9aoqa/Photo%20Nov%2006%2C%207%2053%2035%20PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## semc7

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 321572590105
Seller: annabelmalkin15
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321572590105?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thank you


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Gold Leather Bow Women's Bag
> 
> Seller:   evashopyvette
> 
> Item no:  181572003753
> 
> Ebay
> 
> 
> YSL Tan Leather BOW Bag Handbag Purse Tote Satchel
> 
> Item no: 351205597346
> 
> Seller: rbarto3004
> 
> Ebay
> 
> Please authenticate the above bags I have purchased the first small bag and am awaiting delivery. Also the second bag, which is also purchased and received. I tried to copy link, but only find through my purchases in my ebay account. Can you search via item number? I don't know why I'm having trouble with the link, I cannot even locate on my screen.
> 
> Thank you in advance, always appreciate your authentication.
> 
> Ceeyahd



Just a mention that I was able to find listings by googling/search by the 'Ebay item number'. Also I received the second bag and have it hand.... It is not in mint condition or perhaps metallic bags show wear more easily.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## vesna

Ceeyahd said:


> Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Gold Leather Bow Women's Bag
> 
> Seller:   evashopyvette
> 
> Item no:  181572003753
> 
> Ebay
> 
> 
> YSL Tan Leather BOW Bag Handbag Purse Tote Satchel
> 
> Item no: 351205597346
> 
> Seller: rbarto3004
> 
> Ebay
> 
> Please authenticate the above bags I have purchased the first small bag and am awaiting delivery. Also the second bag, which is also purchased and received. I tried to copy link, but only find through my purchases in my ebay account. Can you search via item number? I don't know why I'm having trouble with the link, I cannot even locate on my screen.
> 
> Thank you in advance, always appreciate your authentication.
> 
> Ceeyahd







both look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

semc7 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 321572590105
> Seller: annabelmalkin15
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321572590105?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thank you


I do not believe that this is authentic


----------



## vesna

Msvlad said:


> Hi there
> 
> Photos below :
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3tphxzv38ii9tz/Photo Nov 06, 7 46 05 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3q4uthhe9v4ih5/Photo Nov 06, 7 46 33 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2td88njpnhzu0z/Photo Nov 06, 7 46 55 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8ntxhvk9jcivbe/Photo Nov 06, 7 50 17 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1iyy5s3glr9aoqa/Photo Nov 06, 7 53 35 PM.jpg?dl=0







I am not sure really, I don't know this bag too well, hope someone would help


----------



## vesna

nikimenz said:


> Hi, I want to buy this vintage YSL bag, but I'm not sure if it's real
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121478012535
> Also what is the name of the bag?
> jenmode2012
> 121478012535
> 
> Thanks!



sorry I am not familiar with the bag at all, sorry


----------



## vesna

ladystyle said:


> I ordered this bag and returned it, because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right, the letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
> Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way.
> 
> Moreover, the side of the top zipper is engraved with "$" (i didn't thought this was off at the very beginning, cuz the zipper of Balenciaga has monogram "$"). However in some online pictures, ppl have the letter "S" instead of "$" on the side of zipper.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me out. I am rly hesitant if I should order this bag again since it's still available. Thanks.



I am not sure, so many details are wrong here


----------



## Ceeyahd

vesna said:


> both look authentic to me



Vesna,

Thank you, I always appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## semc7

vesna said:


> I do not believe that this is authentic



thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

ladystyle said:


> I ordered this bag and returned it, because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right, the letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
> Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way.
> 
> Moreover, the side of the top zipper is engraved with "$" (i didn't thought this was off at the very beginning, cuz the zipper of Balenciaga has monogram "$"). However in some online pictures, ppl have the letter "S" instead of "$" on the side of zipper.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me out. I am rly hesitant if I should order this bag again since it's still available. Thanks.



The details look off. I don't think this is authentic.


----------



## nothingno01

I just bought a Saint Laurent Sac de jour, can anyone help me to identify if it is real?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wop9yarcnttyuci/AACjx5d8i7gAGITfx1iN6nHOa?dl=0


----------



## nothingno01

What I concern about the bag is that the letter "N" and "T" are not connected on the button, but are connected in all other hardwares. Also, I am not sure about the inside tag number. I haven't seen any YSL bag inside tag starts with letters.  Can anyone help me to identify if this bag is real?


----------



## violeta1992

can someone please help me to authenticate this please?


----------



## nothingno01

I just bought a Saint Laurent Sac de jour, can anyone help me to identify if it is real?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wop9yarcn...x1iN6nHOa?dl=0
What I concern about the bag is that the letter "N" and "T" are not connected on the button, but are connected in all other hardwares. Also, I am not sure about the inside tag number. I haven't seen any YSL bag inside tag starts with letters. Can anyone help me to identify if this bag is real?


----------



## nothingno01

Here is the link, 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wop9yarcnttyuci/AACjx5d8i7gAGITfx1iN6nHOa?dl=0


----------



## katecee94

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: gumtree seller
Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...sl-yves-saint-laurent-shoulder-bag/1061305928
Comments: Could i please have this authenticated? Thank you so much, it looks skeptic but i thought i would double check ! Thanks again !


----------



## des0912

Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
Listing number: 171533058283
Seller: ericaauthenticcloset
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171533058283?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comment: I have been waiting and looking to add a YSL mini cabas to my collection. Please help authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## Poggenborg

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Black Square Gold Tassel Monogrammed Shoulder Bag RRP 800 £ +
Listing number: 151465716443
Seller: jeana-b23
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151465716443 
Comment: Seller said she lost the original chain and replaced it. 
Please help me authenticate. Thank you very much!


----------



## honey_babee

Can someone help me authenticate this YSL? http://www.ebay.com/itm/171529699071?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## vesna

nothingno01 said:


> I just bought a Saint Laurent Sac de jour, can anyone help me to identify if it is real?
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wop9yarcnttyuci/AACjx5d8i7gAGITfx1iN6nHOa?dl=0



details look good to me


----------



## vesna

violeta1992 said:


> can someone please help me to authenticate this please?


I can not see detail well, sorry


----------



## vesna

katecee94 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: gumtree seller
> Link:http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...sl-yves-saint-laurent-shoulder-bag/1061305928
> Comments: Could i please have this authenticated? Thank you so much, it looks skeptic but i thought i would double check ! Thanks again !



I am not so familiar with this bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

des0912 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
> Listing number: 171533058283
> Seller: ericaauthenticcloset
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171533058283?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comment: I have been waiting and looking to add a YSL mini cabas to my collection. Please help authenticate. Thank you.



details look OK so far, could we also see the back of the rectangular paper card with rounded corners ?


----------



## vesna

Poggenborg this bag does not have enough photos for authenticating


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this YSL? http://www.ebay.com/itm/171529699071?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true



I would like to see hardware details, engravings, inner leather tag front (better photo) and back with serial number , as well as the underside of the zipper head 


please post in the format from post #1, so that search is easier


----------



## flashfishg

Hellp, Vesna and all.   is there anyone could help to identify Saint Laurent sac de jour bag. Thanks. 
Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour
Listing Number: Authenticity code: CNR355153-0714
Seller: the_purse_ladies
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161475920283?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

Thanks.


----------



## violeta1992

i upload more photos wait. thank you


----------



## whanwhannbaby

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 100% Authentic coin purse/wallet-Excellent Condition!!
Listing Number: 361112619928
Seller: griggs1167
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361112619928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: please authenticate this for me, thank you.


----------



## des0912

vesna said:


> details look OK so far, could we also see the back of the rectangular paper card with rounded corners ?



Attached is a photo I requested from the seller. Authentic?


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! Please help authenticate this bag

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Classic Baby Duffle 3 Auth Handbag Bag YSL
Listing Number: 161478171886
Seller: pecanbon9702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598d95cee


----------



## vesna

des0912 said:


> Attached is a photo I requested from the seller. Authentic?



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

whanwhannbaby said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 100% Authentic coin purse/wallet-Excellent Condition!!
> Listing Number: 361112619928
> Seller: griggs1167
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361112619928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: please authenticate this for me, thank you.


sorry for late response, looks authentic


----------



## vesna

dallzzzz said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Classic Baby Duffle 3 Auth Handbag Bag YSL
> Listing Number: 161478171886
> Seller: pecanbon9702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598d95cee



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

flashfishg said:


> Hellp, Vesna and all.   is there anyone could help to identify Saint Laurent sac de jour bag. Thanks.
> Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour
> Listing Number: Authenticity code: CNR355153-0714
> Seller: the_purse_ladies
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161475920283?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks.



looks authentic although it would be good to see close-up of the front of the leather tag and a photo of a serial number


----------



## amira23

Item: SAINT LAURENT
CLASSIC LARGE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN ROYAL BLUE GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: Tinay's fashionClicks (Facebook)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/tinay.onlineshop
Comments: Help help,, I bought this YSL bag from local seller whose said that she got her friend bought the bag at Rome. But when I received it some details doesnt looks rite. I can see the glue, and even have some loose stitches.

Please help to authenticate this:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81VWJKci1XRF9qdUE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81NGpYYU5Eekhzck0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81NEtnVFdWelFqYXc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81SWp0X1JnY3J0aXM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81QzlHakdJQThrQUE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81aDJZOXd0N1dYcG8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81TFBoYUNmVEVoelk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81NzRGX0QxdzIwTEk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81WGIxakFZMm9FMTQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-SLhzt1Xr81OHJSQlJraE1VUTQ/view?usp=sharing

I cant use the google drive link in image, so I use the link. Hope its enough. Thanks thanks


----------



## lovelouis98

Item: YSL slingback

Listing Number: N/a

Seller: jroweyourboat

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-pumps-5451f66535d2db44fd1aaa07

Comments:
Brought these from Poshmark and just received in mail. I have three days until I accept payment, I have my doubt on it being authentic, but I'm not sure please help me authenticate this pair, thank you&#127802;&#128522;


----------



## love33

Hi, Can you please authenticate this Sac De Jour for me? Thanks a lot!! 

Item:New Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby Mini leather Handbag Earth Grey Messenger
Listing Number: 331373555649
Seller: mokummeisje
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331373555649?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> I would like to see hardware details, engravings, inner leather tag front (better photo) and back with serial number , as well as the underside of the zipper head
> 
> 
> please post in the format from post #1, so that search is easier



Hi Vesna,

Thanks so much! Will definitely do that in the future. 

Here are the photos you had requested:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/fucAAOSwKrxUZ5iD/$_4.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/pDsAAOSw1-RUZ5iV/$_4.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/2oUAAOSwIBBUZ5im/$_4.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/en0AAOSwKrxUZ5hc/$_3.JPG


----------



## Nolia

Hi there, seller just accepted my offer. Please authenticate so I can promptly send payment.
Really appreciate it!!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent/YSL Purple Patent Chyc' Shoulder Bag/Handbag/Purse
Listing Number: 201212518252
Seller: dreamclosetli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201212518252?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MadisonReese

Can anyone authenticate this? Looks good to me! I know the photos are a little grainy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/saint-laure...mCfi0CcqZW4k1UomqGax8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## vesna

amira23 


I do not think this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

MadisonReese 


photos are terrible and I can not tell, this can be grainy leather, however we need details of serial number and signature from inside the bag and clear photos of the outside


(I somehow can not reply with your post in it , sorry ???)


----------



## vesna

MadisonReese


photos are terrible, sorry I can not tell anything because the photos are blurry and inside serial number and imprint on the leather is needed as well




(I somehow can not reply with your post in it , sorry ???)


----------



## vesna

lovelouis98 


we rarely have anyone to authenticate shoes, please post this in "glass slipper" forum


----------



## vesna

love33


lovely bag from a lovely seller


----------



## tuowei

Item: New Auth Saint Laurent YSL Red Leather Mini Duffle Bag Crossbody Purse $1,450
Listing Number: 171536896525
Seller: theundersea_trove
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Sa...TYrQAxh6PsR55qU1nbdYg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just bought this. It looked good to me but I would love a second opinion please


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> love33
> 
> 
> lovely bag from a lovely seller



Hi Vesna, please don't forget me!  I'm hoping to send payment to the seller soon.
I know TPF was down for a few hours but thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Hi there, seller just accepted my offer. Please authenticate so I can promptly send payment.
> Really appreciate it!!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent/YSL Purple Patent Chyc' Shoulder Bag/Handbag/Purse
> Listing Number: 201212518252
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201212518252?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
it looks authentic to me )


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Hi Vesna, please don't forget me!  I'm hoping to send payment to the seller soon.
> I know TPF was down for a few hours but thanks in advance!!


 
sorry, missed it  it is a good bag


----------



## whanwhannbaby

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive gauche HandBag. Made in France
Listing Number: 171545141955
Seller: bailerick
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171545141955?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: please authenticate this for me, thank you in advanced.


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> sorry, missed it  it is a good bag



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nolia

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me )



Vesna, sorry to bother again, do you know what size this bag is? Small/Med/Large? The listing specifies:
Measurements
Length: 7-1/2"
Width: 1-1/2"
Height: 5"

But I don't think I can find that information anywhere.


----------



## mecheers

Hi, just made an offer to this one. Please help me take a look. Thanks! 

item: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas tote bag new with tag claret red
seller: daphn_su
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121487170269


----------



## vesna

mecheers said:


> Hi, just made an offer to this one. Please help me take a look. Thanks!
> 
> item: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas tote bag new with tag claret red
> seller: daphn_su
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121487170269


 
not sure, looks good but it would be good to see the inner tag with Saint Laurent font, underside of a zipper pull as well


----------



## vesna

mecheers said:


> Hi, just made an offer to this one. Please help me take a look. Thanks!
> 
> item: Saint Laurent Paris Cabas tote bag new with tag claret red
> seller: daphn_su
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121487170269


 


underside of a zipper head not pull, sorry


----------



## vesna

Nolia said:


> Vesna, sorry to bother again, do you know what size this bag is? Small/Med/Large? The listing specifies:
> Measurements
> Length: 7-1/2"
> Width: 1-1/2"
> Height: 5"
> 
> But I don't think I can find that information anywhere.


 


no bother at all, here is forum about this particular bag in reference library here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-chyc-bags-here-631170.html


it is a small version


----------



## jchoong

*Item:* Monogramme Leather Crossbody Bag, Black
*Listing *Number: N/A
*Seller:* Remix Clothing 
*Link:* http://remixclothing.myshopify.com/collections/all/ysl?page=1
*Comments*: no longer on the website. i purchased it because they guaranteed that its authentic... i just want to make sure because I've seen buyer say otherwise. i want to make sure so i know whether i should get my money back or not.

i believe it's the pebbled calf skin.. please correct me if i'm wrong. they sold it for $1200

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10302098_10152842116619513_1597037090589685878_n.jpg?oh=adc11b637fc4cf18ca352c622263a9de&oe=551AFDC2

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10302098_10152842116629513_8676174990854031054_n.jpg?oh=28c98b10b14620817af20a31dcaa9f1b&oe=5515FDD9&__gda__=1423287996_938a2febda741a8d592737b26c866da8

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10151874_10152842116634513_5938684610846413958_n.jpg?oh=403c43073a09b90fe1aa57c2ce0376a1&oe=54D3DE33&__gda__=1423365974_51369b60df5a22b3875352b1f9c2a93e

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/r180/10734262_10152842116814513_2756154286020374203_n.jpg?oh=9a4a6fee877c2fa6ddd182c1baa29eda&oe=551999FD

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1622777_10152842116809513_655090376706603940_n.jpg?oh=6fcc34ff8b33882f398622c5f0738703&oe=5517A2A3

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/934883_10152842116624513_5840164579601840737_n.jpg?oh=88b3a438d301131f1426589fc139fb92&oe=54E3CC84

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1508172_10152842116639513_4542910243756953402_n.jpg?oh=5306fd734fc51ee8ff948788088fb770&oe=54DF9D2C

sorry for posting so many links! I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Luxx.ha

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Chyc Taupe Leather Top Handle Tote Bag
Listing number:191413974238
Seller:qualityshoez
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...pe-Leather-Top-Handle-Tote-Bag-/191413974238?
Comments: Hi. Could someone pls kindly help me and authenticate this. Does anyone know what year this is. TIA


----------



## jeremy90

Please help me authenticate this bag!thank a lot
Item:YSL sac de jour
here is the tag
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10478442_894316617254782_983911367573428863_n.jpg?oh=269f07ab559a9bc80298bc8582a59f46&oe=551143BE&__gda__=1427833637_f232acaeb2c79330f43cb044c85a24ea
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1779683_894335303919580_2014862115522845241_n.jpg?oh=73821fc0e8999ec8dc4e12114922a6e6&oe=551F7268&__gda__=1427916629_5afb267305d812439e922e8518870e37


----------



## auroraxlee

Hi Everyone! I'm new here. I'm so excited to be part of purseforum

I've always bought my purses from the actual store so I've never had questions about authenticity, but this bag really caught my eye on Ebay and i just had to have it. I've already purchased this and now i'm freaking out wondering if it actually is 100% authentic. 

I can still return it if it isn't, but I really hope it is. I've done my research online prior to buying it and I couldn't seem to find anything about it. The seller told me it's " limited edition " and thats why I can't, but ummm.. does that sound right?

here's the link - please share you advice/opinions! Thanks everyone in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIN-YSL-Sai...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lawlietbon

Hello there, this is my first time here and really hoping am doing this right.  Could you authenticate this bag?  I'm assuming "Made In Italy" under the Saint Laurent letters on the tag is new for this bag?  I've seen "Made In Italy" under the serial number before for this bag.  Thank you in advance.

Item:Classic baby duffle bag in black leather

Listing Number:N/A

Seller:tronc company


----------



## vesna

lawlietbon said:


> Hello there, this is my first time here and really hoping am doing this right.  Could you authenticate this bag?  I'm assuming "Made In Italy" under the Saint Laurent letters on the tag is new for this bag?  I've seen "Made In Italy" under the serial number before for this bag.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item:Classic baby duffle bag in black leather
> 
> Listing Number:N/A
> 
> Seller:tronc company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811233
> View attachment 2811234
> View attachment 2811235
> View attachment 2811236
> View attachment 2811237
> View attachment 2811238
> View attachment 2811239
> View attachment 2811240
> View attachment 2811241
> View attachment 2811242


 
hi and welcome to YSL forum !!!   


details look good however you are right about made in Italy, it was under the serial number earlier. The number format is similar to other newer bags , however ,  I am not familiar with the change in this particular bag..... but the rest of the details look good to me


----------



## lawlietbon

Thank you for your time


----------



## vesna

auroraxlee said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new here. I'm so excited to be part of purseforum
> 
> I've always bought my purses from the actual store so I've never had questions about authenticity, but this bag really caught my eye on Ebay and i just had to have it. I've already purchased this and now i'm freaking out wondering if it actually is 100% authentic.
> 
> I can still return it if it isn't, but I really hope it is. I've done my research online prior to buying it and I couldn't seem to find anything about it. The seller told me it's " limited edition " and thats why I can't, but ummm.. does that sound right?
> 
> here's the link - please share you advice/opinions! Thanks everyone in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIN-YSL-Sai...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
welcome to the forum !!!


this bag looks authentic, but it would be great to see serial number ot some paper tags among those 45 photos ???? when you get it, please post the photo of serial number from inside the pocket and also a little tag inside the dust bag


and also, please use the format from post #1  it helps search for the seller and bag easily using the search function so that the others can see if a particular bag has been already authenticated


----------



## vesna

jchoong said:


> *Item:* Monogramme Leather Crossbody Bag, Black
> *Listing *Number: N/A
> *Seller:* Remix Clothing
> *Link:* http://remixclothing.myshopify.com/collections/all/ysl?page=1
> *Comments*: no longer on the website. i purchased it because they guaranteed that its authentic... i just want to make sure because I've seen buyer say otherwise. i want to make sure so i know whether i should get my money back or not.
> 
> i believe it's the pebbled calf skin.. please correct me if i'm wrong. they sold it for $1200
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=adc11b637fc4cf18ca352c622263a9de&oe=551AFDC2
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1423287996_938a2febda741a8d592737b26c866da8
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1423365974_51369b60df5a22b3875352b1f9c2a93e
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=9a4a6fee877c2fa6ddd182c1baa29eda&oe=551999FD
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=6fcc34ff8b33882f398622c5f0738703&oe=5517A2A3
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=88b3a438d301131f1426589fc139fb92&oe=54E3CC84
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=5306fd734fc51ee8ff948788088fb770&oe=54DF9D2C
> 
> sorry for posting so many links! I would really appreciate the help!


 
I am not very familiar with this bag but the details which I saw look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

jeremy90 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!thank a lot
> Item:YSL sac de jour
> here is the tag
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1427833637_f232acaeb2c79330f43cb044c85a24ea
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1427916629_5afb267305d812439e922e8518870e37


 
details look good to me


----------



## vesna

Luxx.ha said:


> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Chyc Taupe Leather Top Handle Tote Bag
> Listing number:191413974238
> Seller:qualityshoez
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...pe-Leather-Top-Handle-Tote-Bag-/191413974238?
> Comments: Hi. Could someone pls kindly help me and authenticate this. Does anyone know what year this is. TIA


 
this is an authentic bag  this is original Yves Saint Laurent, just before they turned into Saint Laurent Paris. My favorite of all in this style.


----------



## jchoong

vesna said:


> I am not very familiar with this bag but the details which I saw look authentic to me


thank you so much for replying me! I just realized the card says "YSL Sac Ligne Y" .... that's a completely different bag :S 

I really hope you're right about it being authentic!


----------



## monovv

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance. (I am not sure if the photos are clear or not, as my camera is old )
Item: YSL cabas chyc mini
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Privat seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Thank you


----------



## vesna

monovv said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance. (I am not sure if the photos are clear or not, as my camera is old )
> Item: YSL cabas chyc mini
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Privat seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Thank you


 
hi, in my opinion, this is not an authentic bag


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag  this is original Yves Saint Laurent, just before they turned into Saint Laurent Paris. My favorite of all in this style.



hi vesna,

Don't forget me  Sorry to bug you again, I am hoping you can authenticate the bag for me so that I can make the payment to the seller. Thanks!!!

The seller relisted the bag. But I really want this particular colored bag. Could you please authenticate for me?

Item: YSL CABAS CHYC in Dusty Rose
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171549356907?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are some additional photos 
s2.postimg.org/vmfuxk66d/image.jpg
s2.postimg.org/oupfuph6t/image.jpg
s2.postimg.org/hq7mlo9xh/image.jpg
s2.postimg.org/j930qnghx/image.jpg


----------



## mecheers

vesna said:


> not sure, looks good but it would be good to see the inner tag with Saint Laurent font, underside of a zipper pull as well



Hi just got the bag and took some photos. Thanks!


----------



## precipice

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Its a great price but I'm worried its a little too good to be true (of course the listing still has two days left).

MINT! Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Lipstick Pink
vickitaa92
251720551103

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authentic-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Lipstick-Pink-/251720551103?

Thank you!


----------



## aka*kirara

Hello! It would greatly appreciated if somebody can authenticate this for me 

Item: YSL Saint Laurent 3 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffle Bag  Small Red Listing Number:
Seller: fashdream
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22158911...BO&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2672&autorefresh=true

Many thanks!


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> hi vesna,
> 
> Don't forget me  Sorry to bug you again, I am hoping you can authenticate the bag for me so that I can make the payment to the seller. Thanks!!!
> 
> The seller relisted the bag. But I really want this particular colored bag. Could you please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: YSL CABAS CHYC in Dusty Rose
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171549356907?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are some additional photos
> s2.postimg.org/vmfuxk66d/image.jpg
> s2.postimg.org/oupfuph6t/image.jpg
> s2.postimg.org/hq7mlo9xh/image.jpg
> s2.postimg.org/j930qnghx/image.jpg


 
sorry, I did not forget, but the links were not working as links, and the format was such that ebay link was not shown. I had my doubts about this bag and I do not think it is authentic, sorry


----------



## vesna

aka*kirara said:


> Hello! It would greatly appreciated if somebody can authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent 3 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffle Bag  Small Red Listing Number:
> Seller: fashdream
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22158911...BO&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2672&autorefresh=true
> 
> Many thanks!


 
it looks authentic to me, I had some doubts about the font on the front of the leather tag, but the rest looks good...it would be nice to see the serial number font from inside the pocket, though


----------



## vesna

precipice said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? Its a great price but I'm worried its a little too good to be true (of course the listing still has two days left).
> 
> MINT! Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Lipstick Pink
> vickitaa92
> 251720551103
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authentic-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Lipstick-Pink-/251720551103?
> 
> Thank you!


 details in those few photos look good to me, but without keys, zipper pulls and zipper head I can not say anything for certain, inner leather tag to see the font of the signature and serial number from inside the pocket...any paperwork from My Theresa ?


----------



## vesna

mecheers said:


> Hi just got the bag and took some photos. Thanks!


 
looks good to me


----------



## precipice

vesna said:


> details in those few photos look good to me, but without keys, zipper pulls and zipper head I can not say anything for certain, inner leather tag to see the font of the signature and serial number from inside the pocket...any paperwork from My Theresa ?


I'll ask the buyer to see if they'll send any more pictures  Thanks so much!


----------



## precipice

Okay thanks so much! I have attached the additional pictures for authentication 

For reference here is the ebay link as well:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authen...k-/251720551103?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## vesna

precipice said:


> Okay thanks so much! I have attached the additional pictures for authentication
> 
> For reference here is the ebay link as well:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authen...k-/251720551103?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## monovv

vesna said:


> hi, in my opinion, this is not an authentic bag


The seller insist that it is an authentic one. So I asked some more photos. Thanks.


----------



## monovv

I have asked some new pictures for authentication. It really makes me worried about it. Thank you.


----------



## aka*kirara

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me, I had some doubts about the font on the front of the leather tag, but the rest looks good...it would be nice to see the serial number font from inside the pocket, though



Thanks Vesna! I will try to get a pic of the serial number


----------



## robert5050

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Purple heel
Listing Number: 271683236375
Seller: xialu19
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Shoes-/271683236375
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

monovv said:


> I have asked some new pictures for authentication. It really makes me worried about it. Thank you.


 
I think this is not authentic, I see many issues with it, sorry


----------



## vesna

robert5050 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Purple heel
> Listing Number: 271683236375
> Seller: xialu19
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Shoes-/271683236375
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you in advance!


 
Hi and welcome to tPF !!!!  I am sorry that we can not help here with your first post 


We rarely have anyone authenticate shoes, however, forum on tPF called "glass slipper" might help. Try posting there, please


----------



## vesna

monovv said:


> The seller insist that it is an authentic one. So I asked some more photos. Thanks.


 Hi again, we are not supposed to share here the details of authenticity, but you can easily compare the font of Saint Laurent print on the front of the bag on yours and the one in post  	#*10580*  (all Saint Laurent bags have similar font)


----------



## robert5050

vesna said:


> Hi and welcome to tPF !!!!  I am sorry that we can not help here with your first post
> 
> 
> We rarely have anyone authenticate shoes, however, forum on tPF called "glass slipper" might help. Try posting there, please



Thank you so much for help!


----------



## Roshail

Hello

If one of you kind people can authenticate this bag, I shall be grateful. 

Bag: Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent Red Cabas Chyc Y Ligne Cuir Mini Bag Wore 2x

Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281479687720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller I'd: aznfrow

Item no: 281479687720

Thank you.


----------



## vesna

Roshail said:


> Hello
> 
> If one of you kind people can authenticate this bag, I shall be grateful.
> 
> Bag: Authentic Ysl Saint Laurent Red Cabas Chyc Y Ligne Cuir Mini Bag Wore 2x
> 
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281479687720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller I'd: aznfrow
> 
> Item no: 281479687720
> 
> Thank you.


 
looks good so far, however it would be great to see inner leather tag as well as serial number from inside the inner pocket


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi guys pls authenticate this for me
Extra pics added by me
YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag in Royal Blue with Chain Handle
Item No; 171542333881
seller; newlife-bargain 
Link; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...d%2FaFp9IwHeYtb0PPuwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Roshail

vesna said:


> looks good so far, however it would be great to see inner leather tag as well as serial number from inside the inner pocket



Thank you very much for your help. I will ask the seller for those pictures. Thank you again


----------



## vesna

J.A.N. said:


> Hi guys pls authenticate this for me
> Extra pics added by me
> YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag in Royal Blue with Chain Handle
> Item No; 171542333881
> seller; newlife-bargain
> Link; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...d%2FaFp9IwHeYtb0PPuwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



details look good to me, it is just something a but strange about Ts in both Saint and Laurent,check  if they are in real life the same as in other bags authenticated here as authentic


----------



## J.A.N.

vesna said:


> details look good to me, it is just something a but strange about Ts in both Saint and Laurent,check  if they are in real life the same as in other bags authenticated here as authentic


Thanks Vesna  looks good to me me too the T's are all equal in real life but will double check myself with others to be sure also have sent it to Carol Diva just to be 100% sure.

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## stussysistaz

please help to Authenticate this celine nano luggage seens not right here


----------



## lashesflutter

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour leather bag 
Listing number: 261662414869
Seller: jgua8448 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-y...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cec4b9815
Comments: Can someone please take a look at this for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## mecheers

Hi, I just received my petite cabas today but there are some details not shown in the listing that worried me:

1. The font on dust bag seems off
2. The engraving "Saint laurent" on the top handle starts from bottom to top instead of top to bottom hard to explain..I took a pic)

Could you please help me take a look?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag BLACK Leather
Seller: a_power_oil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here are also some photos of the bag. Thanks a lot!


----------



## bell3e

Please authenticate this :
Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Clutch
Listing Number: 261629194143
Seller: mineallmine137
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261629194143


----------



## vesna

stussysistaz said:


> please help to Authenticate this celine nano luggage seens not right here


 
hi, please post your question in Celine forum here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...line-please-read-rules-and-use-884802-35.html


cheers, vesna


----------



## vesna

lashesflutter said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour leather bag
> Listing number: 261662414869
> Seller: jgua8448
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-y...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cec4b9815
> Comments: Can someone please take a look at this for me? Thank you so much!


 
looks good so far, but we need more for authenticating.... inner leather tag with signature, inside the pocket serial number and paper tags showing serial number


----------



## vesna

mecheers said:


> Hi, I just received my petite cabas today but there are some details not shown in the listing that worried me:
> 
> 1. The font on dust bag seems off
> 2. The engraving "Saint laurent" on the top handle starts from bottom to top instead of top to bottom hard to explain..I took a pic)
> 
> Could you please help me take a look?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag BLACK Leather
> Seller: a_power_oil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here are also some photos of the bag. Thanks a lot!


 This is off, I would return the bag


----------



## vesna

bell3e said:


> Please authenticate this :
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Clutch
> Listing Number: 261629194143
> Seller: mineallmine137
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261629194143


 


I am not sure. It ended, but I do not think it was authentic...some details were off, I am not 100% sure, but I would not bid on it


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Vesna  looks good to me me too the T's are all equal in real life but will double check myself with others to be sure also have sent it to Carol Diva just to be 100% sure.
> 
> Thanks again xxxx



Indeed it is a genuine YSL so pleased.

There is a serial no inside the pocket ive added pics just for the record.


----------



## vesna

J.A.N. said:


> Indeed it is a genuine YSL so pleased.
> 
> There is a serial no inside the pocket ive added pics just for the record.


 great ! it does look good  enjoy


----------



## christaktak

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate the following bags for me. I'm looking to buy a Sac de Jour for a Christmas present and came up with the following results - I just need to know if they're authentic, considering their cheap prices.

Item: Saint Laurent Black Sac de Jour Large
Listing Number: 251732768431
Seller: seansouth
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9c7136af

and 

Item: Saint Laurent Black Sac de Jour Large
Listing Number: 251732793349
Seller: seansouth
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9c719805

Any and all help appreciated, thanks a lot!

Chris


----------



## mecheers

vesna said:


> This is off, I would return the bag


Thanks Vesna! I already paid the authentication website to file a claim so I don't have to send the item back for that seller to sell it again! That seller has sold multiple Celine/YSL bags on eBay. Buyers be aware!


----------



## mecheers

Hi Vesna,

Thanks for the help for the previous bags. Since my last one was a flop, I bought another one and hopefully this one stands! Could you please help me take a look? Thanks 

Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL CABAS HANDBAG EARTH LEATHER YSL Brand New
Item number: 251730280444
Seller: vitaliya70
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I have the seller send the serial number as well:


----------



## vesna

mecheers said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks for the help for the previous bags. Since my last one was a flop, I bought another one and hopefully this one stands! Could you please help me take a look? Thanks
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL CABAS HANDBAG EARTH LEATHER YSL Brand New
> Item number: 251730280444
> Seller: vitaliya70
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I have the seller send the serial number as well:




looks good to me


----------



## devilangel

Please authenticate.. thank you in advance!!!!!!

Item: Mini cabas
Listing Number: 281511189896
Seller: aznfrow
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ys...-Y-Ligne-Cuir-Mini-Bag-Wore-2x-/281511189896?
Comments:
Much thanks!!!


----------



## CrazyChic

Would you please authenticate this bag for me?

Thank you in advance!

Item:YSL Black Small Sac de Jour
Listing Number: 141487129435
Seller: pink*tutti
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141487129435?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

devilangel said:


> Please authenticate.. thank you in advance!!!!!!
> 
> Item: Mini cabas
> Listing Number: 281511189896
> Seller: aznfrow
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ys...-Y-Ligne-Cuir-Mini-Bag-Wore-2x-/281511189896?
> Comments:
> Much thanks!!!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

CrazyChic said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:YSL Black Small Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 141487129435
> Seller: pink*tutti
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141487129435?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!




looks good to me


----------



## Liztranchina

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Quilted Leather Black Clutch
Listing Number: 181596657248
Seller: zascuas 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48011660
Comments: Please authenticate this item for me. The bag is being auctioned for $1200 but I noticed we did not live far from eachother so the seller agreed to meet in person for $1000 cash. I am supposed to meet her tomorrow but I want to be sure this is authentic before I pay the money so please let me know what you think. Thank you very much!


----------



## Liztranchina

Please authenticate this item. Thank you so much!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Quilted Leather Black Clutch
Listing Number: 181596657248
Seller: zascuas 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item2a48011660
Comments: The bag is being auctioned for $1200 but I noticed we did not live far from eachother so the seller agreed to meet in person for $1000 cash. I am supposed to meet her tomorrow but I want to be sure this is authentic before I pay the money so please let me know what you think. Thank you very much!


----------



## devilangel

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



thanks so much~ I bought it hehe my first ysl


----------



## douxamere

Item: 
Ysl Saint Laurent Black Textured Leather Cassandre Monogramme Clutch
 Listing Number: 181601466555
Seller: marc.coriolan347
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181601466555?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Commentslacement of the saint laurent seems off to me. already purchase havent paid


----------



## TT2IVY

Item: Saint LaurentCLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN Black GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
 Listing Number: 251739797061
Seller: chriball-ck5gl
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-YSL-Y...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9cdc7645
 Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller is a fresh one, without any records and reputations.


----------



## jchoong

jchoong said:


> *Item:* Monogramme Leather Crossbody Bag, Black
> *Listing *Number: N/A
> *Seller:* Remix Clothing
> *Link:* http://remixclothing.myshopify.com/collections/all/ysl?page=1
> *Comments*: no longer on the website. i purchased it because they guaranteed that its authentic... i just want to make sure because I've seen buyer say otherwise. i want to make sure so i know whether i should get my money back or not.
> 
> i believe it's the pebbled calf skin.. please correct me if i'm wrong. they sold it for $1200
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10302098_10152842116619513_1597037090589685878_n.jpg?oh=adc11b637fc4cf18ca352c622263a9de&oe=551AFDC2
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10302098_10152842116629513_8676174990854031054_n.jpg?oh=28c98b10b14620817af20a31dcaa9f1b&oe=5515FDD9&__gda__=1423287996_938a2febda741a8d592737b26c866da8
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10151874_10152842116634513_5938684610846413958_n.jpg?oh=403c43073a09b90fe1aa57c2ce0376a1&oe=54D3DE33&__gda__=1423365974_51369b60df5a22b3875352b1f9c2a93e
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/r180/10734262_10152842116814513_2756154286020374203_n.jpg?oh=9a4a6fee877c2fa6ddd182c1baa29eda&oe=551999FD
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1622777_10152842116809513_655090376706603940_n.jpg?oh=6fcc34ff8b33882f398622c5f0738703&oe=5517A2A3
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/934883_10152842116624513_5840164579601840737_n.jpg?oh=88b3a438d301131f1426589fc139fb92&oe=54E3CC84
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1508172_10152842116639513_4542910243756953402_n.jpg?oh=5306fd734fc51ee8ff948788088fb770&oe=54DF9D2C
> 
> sorry for posting so many links! I would really appreciate the help!






vesna said:


> I am not very familiar with this bag but the details which I saw look authentic to me


Hi Vesna,

I know you said you believe this bag is authentic but it got it authenticated from ****************** and they said it's NOT authentic. Reasons were "incorrect hardware, serial number and fonts." I contacted the consignment store to issue a refund as they said they would but they said ****************** is not a legitimate authenticator. I did some research and apparently its a total scam?! :'( !!

I'm really upset right now, i just want to know whether this bag is authentic or not. i'm not sure where to get it authenticated... I've searched My Poupette and Carol Diva but i don't think they're knowledgeable in YSL bags. 

I found the serial number on the interior pocket and the heat stamp in front of the pocket. sorry if the pictures aren't too clear, the bag is small and the pocket was really tight. the serial code reads 311210 001998. maybe this will help determine whether it's authentic or not?  If you need a clearer picture please let me know












thanks again


----------



## jchoong

e2762463 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Lulu
> Seller: yeahzihan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...XeFscifz0BVpUhJV%2BLU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I bought this bag and due to some paypal/shipping issues, it just recently arrived in mail. I'm pretty positive it's genuine but I do want to be sure or otherwise I'll return. Also- on the back of the pocket in the bag there is a serial number stamped which says: "311210 001998 made in italy" Should've posted this earlier but it didn't occur to me, please help!



Hi Vesna,

i'm sorry for being such a pest but I was searching and found out that the serial number in the bag i'm looking to authenticate the same as the one quoted for the Lulu.... i don't know what the serial number means for YSL bags, but would it be possible that they're the same ?


----------



## mecheers

jchoong said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I know you said you believe this bag is authentic but it got it authenticated from ****************** and they said it's NOT authentic. Reasons were "incorrect hardware, serial number and fonts." I contacted the consignment store to issue a refund as they said they would but they said ****************** is not a legitimate authenticator. I did some research and apparently its a total scam?! :'( !!
> 
> I'm really upset right now, i just want to know whether this bag is authentic or not. i'm not sure where to get it authenticated... I've searched My Poupette and Carol Diva but i don't think they're knowledgeable in YSL bags.
> 
> I found the serial number on the interior pocket and the heat stamp in front of the pocket. sorry if the pictures aren't too clear, the bag is small and the pocket was really tight. the serial code reads 311210 001998. maybe this will help determine whether it's authentic or not?  If you need a clearer picture please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again


Hi, 

I recently purchased 3 YSL bags and one of them turned out to be fake. I also went through the authentication via ***************** but I knew the bag was a fake before I contacted them, and they provided me with a convincing explanation (maybe because that bag was too obviously a fake). Paypal took my authentication and made a refund to me. (Although they also paid to have me send the bag back...@$%^)

I believe 311210 is the SN for petite cabas Y ligne. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vesna

jchoong said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I know you said you believe this bag is authentic but it got it authenticated from ****************** and they said it's NOT authentic. Reasons were "incorrect hardware, serial number and fonts." I contacted the consignment store to issue a refund as they said they would but they said ****************** is not a legitimate authenticator. I did some research and apparently its a total scam?! :'( !!
> 
> I'm really upset right now, i just want to know whether this bag is authentic or not. i'm not sure where to get it authenticated... I've searched My Poupette and Carol Diva but i don't think they're knowledgeable in YSL bags.
> 
> I found the serial number on the interior pocket and the heat stamp in front of the pocket. sorry if the pictures aren't too clear, the bag is small and the pocket was really tight. the serial code reads 311210 001998. maybe this will help determine whether it's authentic or not?  If you need a clearer picture please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again


 


jchoong said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> i'm sorry for being such a pest but I was searching and found out that the serial number in the bag i'm looking to authenticate the same as the one quoted for the Lulu.... i don't know what the serial number means for YSL bags, but would it be possible that they're the same ?


 


mecheers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased 3 YSL bags and one of them turned out to be fake. I also went through the authentication via ***************** but I knew the bag was a fake before I contacted them, and they provided me with a convincing explanation (maybe because that bag was too obviously a fake). Paypal took my authentication and made a refund to me. (Although they also paid to have me send the bag back...@$%^)
> 
> I believe 311210 is the SN for petite cabas Y ligne. Please correct me if I am wrong.


 
paper tag shows 311213 and the bag shows 311210, those two have to be identical, and the one on the bag  is indeed the number for ligne.  Font of Saint Laurent inner signature on your photo is  not correct, and serial number font is not either......they were right...I am not too familiar with the bag , and I did not see clearly straight photos 5 and 7 when I looked at the bag, now I see from your photo that the font is wrong, imprint has wrong font, and serial number is fake....sorry, they were right...****************** is not  a scam as far as I know, and you can be sure that they did a fine job.....here we are not experts, just sharing experiences, that is all, so from photos you have submitted now I see it is a fake


----------



## vesna

TT2IVY said:


> Item: Saint LaurentCLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN Black GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
> Listing Number: 251739797061
> Seller: chriball-ck5gl
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-YSL-Y...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9cdc7645
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller is a fresh one, without any records and reputations.


 
there are no photos from the inside of the bag, serial number, Saint Laurent imprint, or paper tag, can not comment, sorry


----------



## vesna

douxamere said:


> Item:
> Ysl Saint Laurent Black Textured Leather Cassandre Monogramme Clutch
> Listing Number: 181601466555
> Seller: marc.coriolan347
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181601466555?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Commentslacement of the saint laurent seems off to me. already purchase havent paid


 I would not know unless we see inner serial number clearly and paper tag with serial number


----------



## douxamere

vesna said:


> I would not know unless we see inner serial number clearly and paper tag with serial number


thank you. will ask seller please help me again soon


----------



## mkd1187

Hello.  Would someone mind authenticating this for me?  I really appreciate it  

Item: YSL Patent Downtown Bag
Listing Number:   151495431414 
Seller:  unfailingfaith
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151495431414?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments:


----------



## mkd1187

mkd1187 said:


> Hello.  Would someone mind authenticating this for me?  I really appreciate it
> 
> Item: YSL Patent Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:   151495431414
> Seller:  unfailingfaith
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151495431414?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


----------



## vesna

mkd1187 said:


> Hello.  Would someone mind authenticating this for me?  I really appreciate it
> 
> Item: YSL Patent Downtown Bag
> Listing Number:   151495431414
> Seller:  unfailingfaith
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151495431414?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


 
authentic


----------



## mkd1187

Thank you!


----------



## tiffanmc

Hi! I purchased this from "onlybonafide" on ebay. Please help me Authenticate this! Thank you!

Name: Large YSL Cabas Chyc Black 2012
Style Number: 275091
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161500395605

Here are additional pictures. Thank you! I hope it's real I love it


----------



## miss.dior

Hi All,

Can you please help me authenticate the following bag.

Item: Saint Laurent shoulder bag
Listing Number: 121504760735
Seller: jak_fav_09
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4a3f839f


Thanks heaps!


----------



## Janetbean2014

Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC BABY SAC DE JOUR NANO BAG IN LIPSTICK FUCHSIA LEATHER
Listing Number:261652482011
Seller: poohbebe
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261652482011 
Comments: hi ladies! Could you please help me to authentic this ysl bag? I contacted this seller and was questioning why is the new bag with tags but price is lower than retails and the seller replies because  they did not purchase as a retailer from a department store. They run their own online store business and They bought all their bags directly from the showrooms in Italy. They have all import paperwork to prove it's 100% authentic and license to re-sell all top lux designers' items. And they have 100% positive feedback as well. Please help ladies. Thank you so much


----------



## vesna

tiffanmc said:


> Hi! I purchased this from "onlybonafide" on ebay. Please help me Authenticate this! Thank you!
> 
> Name: Large YSL Cabas Chyc Black 2012
> Style Number: 275091
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161500395605
> 
> Here are additional pictures. Thank you! I hope it's real I love it


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

miss.dior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate the following bag.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 121504760735
> Seller: jak_fav_09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4a3f839f
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps!


 
I think this one is NOT authentic


----------



## vesna

Janetbean2014 said:


> Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC BABY SAC DE JOUR NANO BAG IN LIPSTICK FUCHSIA LEATHER
> Listing Number:261652482011
> Seller: poohbebe
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261652482011
> Comments: hi ladies! Could you please help me to authentic this ysl bag? I contacted this seller and was questioning why is the new bag with tags but price is lower than retails and the seller replies because  they did not purchase as a retailer from a department store. They run their own online store business and They bought all their bags directly from the showrooms in Italy. They have all import paperwork to prove it's 100% authentic and license to re-sell all top lux designers' items. And they have 100% positive feedback as well. Please help ladies. Thank you so much


 
it looks OK to me, I would like to see inner serial number and the same number on paper tag


----------



## tiffanmc

vesna said:


> it looks OK to me, I would like to see inner serial number and the same number on paper tag



Thank you!!!


----------



## keniahenv

This was passed down to me by my mom but Im not sure if it's authentic. It was given to her as a gift a long time ago and she herself isn't a hundred percent sure if it is real. If it is, how much is it worth now?


----------



## Janetbean2014

vesna said:


> it looks OK to me, I would like to see inner serial number and the same number on paper tag



Thank you so much for your reply
I did contact the seller and requested for the pictures of the inner serial number and the tag. But the seller only provided a picture of the tag. Because she could not take a picture of the serial number because it was embossed inside the interior pocket of the bag so she was unable to flip out the pocket to take the picture! So is it authentic and should I get it? Thank you !


----------



## lashesflutter

Item: Small Sac de Jour croc print






Comments: I bought this from Reebonz last week, and it just arrived today. What made me worried was seeing two pieces of paper with the serial number, one printed better than the other. Could this be a fake? 
I'll be happy to provide more pictures if necessary. Currently trying to find the serial number on the bag - does anyone know where it is? 
Please help. Thank you so much


----------



## Shopping11

Item: YSL Cabas
Listing number: 261688474439
Seller: kohnoh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GU-YSL-YVES...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cedd93b47

Many thanks.


----------



## ladystyle

Hi, I have posted this before but I have never gotten any reply. Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot. 
I ordered this bag from myhabit but I highly doubt its authenticity. Because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right. The letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way. 

Thank you very much for helping me out.


----------



## vesna

lashesflutter said:


> Item: Small Sac de Jour croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I bought this from Reebonz last week, and it just arrived today. What made me worried was seeing two pieces of paper with the serial number, one printed better than the other. Could this be a fake?
> I'll be happy to provide more pictures if necessary. Currently trying to find the serial number on the bag - does anyone know where it is?
> Please help. Thank you so much


 
could you show us photos of signatures and hardware details to see if it is fake...papers can often  be fake, good fakes, but details will show
inside the inner pocket on the wall of the pocket


----------



## vesna

ladystyle said:


> Hi, I have posted this before but I have never gotten any reply. Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot.
> I ordered this bag from myhabit but I highly doubt its authenticity. Because I think the "Saint Laurent" logo on the purse is not right. The letters N and T should be connected, and "Paris" right below the logo should have the letter "a" located right below "L".However, you can see the logo on the tag hanged from the top handle has a different logo.
> Even though saint Laurent has changed their font of logos after it rebranded from YSL, i assumed their logo should not be changed in any way as their signature. That's how I notice the dust bag has the logo written in the right way.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me out.


 
I am so sorry, somehow I missed all your threads about this bag. This is a fake, myhabit sells fakes, if you do a search on tPF under their name, you will find plenty of posts placing myhabit on the list of sellers of fake bags...this one is not an exception, sorry


Saint Laurent changed from YSL a  lot. Tags and font and signature, also the lack of a large Y pattern on cabas in newer bags. Old YSL details are quite different than  Saint Laurent ,  they have little in common,  these features are fakes of  Saint Laurent


----------



## vesna

Shopping11 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas
> Listing number: 261688474439
> Seller: kohnoh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GU-YSL-YVES...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cedd93b47
> 
> Many thanks.


 
looks authentic but it would be good to see inner leather tag on the back, to see the serial number , and underside of zipper head not only the front (not the pull but the driver of the zipper)


----------



## vesna

keniahenv said:


> This was passed down to me by my mom but Im not sure if it's authentic. It was given to her as a gift a long time ago and she herself isn't a hundred percent sure if it is real. If it is, how much is it worth now?


 
I honestly do not know this style at all, sorry


----------



## vesna

Janetbean2014 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> I did contact the seller and requested for the pictures of the inner serial number and the tag. But the seller only provided a picture of the tag. Because she could not take a picture of the serial number because it was embossed inside the interior pocket of the bag so she was unable to flip out the pocket to take the picture! So is it authentic and should I get it? Thank you !


 all seems OK to me, but I am not sure 100% unless I see the font of the inner serial number, sorry


----------



## Shopping11

vesna said:


> looks authentic but it would be good to see inner leather tag on the back, to see the serial number , and underside of zipper head not only the front (not the pull but the driver of the zipper)


Hi vesna, 

Many thanks. The seller has posted the pictures requested on the eBay listing.


----------



## vesna

Shopping11 said:


> Hi vesna,
> 
> Many thanks. The seller has posted the pictures requested on the eBay listing.


 
hi, looks good to me


----------



## lashesflutter

vesna said:


> could you show us photos of signatures and hardware details to see if it is fake...papers can often  be fake, good fakes, but details will show
> inside the inner pocket on the wall of the pocket



Ooh found the tag with the authenticity number! It's way deep though, and I'm not sure how to get to it. 

Here are some more pictures, taken with my phone camera. 









The last photo does say 'MADE IN ITALY' in all caps; my crappy camera just doesn't show it very well. 





Thank you so much!


----------



## ladystyle

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, somehow I missed all your threads about this bag. This is a fake, myhabit sells fakes, if you do a search on tPF under their name, you will find plenty of posts placing myhabit on the list of sellers of fake bags...this one is not an exception, sorry
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent changed from YSL a  lot. Tags and font and signature, also the lack of a large Y pattern on cabas in newer bags. Old YSL details are quite different than  Saint Laurent ,  they have little in common,  these features are fakes of  Saint Laurent


Thank you so much, Vesna!

It's good that I spotted a few suspicious details and returned it! Totally dodged a bullet!!Whew~~

However the fact of u confirming that this is a knockoff puts me into questioning and worrying my other valentino rockstud double handle bag that I also ordered from myhabit~~~Can u authenticate valentino bags too or u know somebody who can?

Another question, do you know if bluefly is a legit seller and does it sell counterfeits? Cuz I have ordered a few saint laurent bags and givenchy shoes from bluefly. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

ladystyle said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna!
> 
> It's good that I spotted a few suspicious details and returned it! Totally dodged a bullet!!Whew~~
> 
> However the fact of u confirming that this is a knockoff puts me into questioning and worrying my other valentino rockstud double handle bag that I also ordered from myhabit~~~Can u authenticate valentino bags too or u know somebody who can?
> 
> Another question, do you know if bluefly is a legit seller and does it sell counterfeits? Cuz I have ordered a few saint laurent bags and givenchy shoes from bluefly. Thanks.


 
hi, here is Valentino authenticating thread:


http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/authenticate-this-valentino-read-post-1-first-649683-137.html


Bluefly sells authentic stuff unless (few examples I have heard of) someone returns the fake instead of the real bag and they don't notice, and sell again as real bag. Everything I bought from Bluefly was fine.


----------



## vesna

lashesflutter said:


> Ooh found the tag with the authenticity number! It's way deep though, and I'm not sure how to get to it.
> 
> Here are some more pictures, taken with my phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last photo does say 'MADE IN ITALY' in all caps; my crappy camera just doesn't show it very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


 these details look good so far


----------



## ladystyle

vesna said:


> hi, here is Valentino authenticating thread:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/authenticate-this-valentino-read-post-1-first-649683-137.html
> 
> 
> Bluefly sells authentic stuff unless (few examples I have heard of) someone returns the fake instead of the real bag and they don't notice, and sell again as real bag. Everything I bought from Bluefly was fine.


Thanks a lot, Vesna! Super helpful!

How about farfetch, ruelala, gilt, belle&clive and hautelook, have you heard anyone receiving fakes from them? Thank you~~


----------



## vesna

ladystyle said:


> Thanks a lot, Vesna! Super helpful!
> 
> How about farfetch, ruelala, gilt, belle&clive and hautelook, have you heard anyone receiving fakes from them? Thank you~~


 
it would be best to do a search on tPF, like for ebay sellers as well, it is on the top menu of this page. Type in any of these names and select "posts" not "threads", and you will soon see experiences tPF-ers had with each one of these stores. I thing this will be best and will keep you bussy for quite some time LOL


----------



## lashesflutter

vesna said:


> these details look good so far



Thank you so much Vesna


----------



## zozo88

Can someone please authenticate this YSL for me? TIA


Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/321611916905?lpid=82&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1120


Seller: missymoo90


----------



## salial9

Hello
There is one who sells a SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MONOGRAM BLACK behind. See the following link:

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl/41604913?forum=111&road=my_items 

But she has no receipt or dustbag. I was wondering if you could verify or confirm that it is authentic?


----------



## precipice

Hi ladies can someone help me authenticate this bag?

Item:Auth 100% SAINT LAURENT&#12288;SAC DE JOUR Large BEIGE/NUDE/MUSHROOM
Listing Number:251750756470
Seller:seansouth
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251750756470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

zozo88 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this YSL for me? TIA
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/321611916905?lpid=82&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1120
> 
> 
> Seller: missymoo90


 
Hi, this is not a YSL bag, please post in general handbag forum, because we do not have a forum for this particular brand (unfortunately, she has great bags !!!!)


http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/


----------



## vesna

salial9 said:


> Hello
> There is one who sells a SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MONOGRAM BLACK behind. See the following link:
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-ysl/41604913?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> But she has no receipt or dustbag. I was wondering if you could verify or confirm that it is authentic?


 
some features are off to me


----------



## vesna

precipice said:


> Hi ladies can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:Auth 100% SAINT LAURENT&#12288;SAC DE JOUR Large BEIGE/NUDE/MUSHROOM
> Listing Number:251750756470
> Seller:seansouth
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251750756470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
this is a fake bag, sorry


----------



## keithut

*Item*:Saint Laurent Classic Small Monogram Satchel (Black Textured Leather)
*Listing Number*: 251754783593
*Seller*: vitaliya70
*Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...%2FdHGnX1D3pPDP4j3SAA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

*Comments*: What concerns me is that on the underneath side of the flap, "Saint Laurent Paris" is in gold letters. On the YSL website, the "Saint Laurent Paris" is embossed without gold paint on the black models. On the red and others its gold. Here is the YSL link I'm referring to:

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45234481fs.html#dept=bags_women_

Only in the medium sized black version or the small black version with the tassel has it written in gold on the underneath side of the flap. The seller did they say they have the "tags" but couldn't take a picture of the serial number.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Melo2012

Hi guys, can you please help me authenticate this?

Item:Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag
Listing Number: 111547022790
Seller: a1106248
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111547022790


Thanks you
X


----------



## Kaele

Hello TPFers!

Need your keen eye and help to see if either of these are not the real deal: 

Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
Listing Number: 121517322451
Seller: xyl120568615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aff30d3

and

Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
Listing Number: 261697682217
Seller: the-arbitrader 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee65bb29

Any thoughts would be helpful 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## alexa.hibbert

Item: YSL Pink Crossbody
Listing Number: eBay item number:301438928347
Seller: gozwod11 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301438928347?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Pictures are a bit blurry so it's hard to tell..


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hope someone can authenticate these for me:

Item: 100% Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Red Leather Stingray Hobo Shoulder Bag Tote


Listing Number: eBay item number: 151507769285


Seller: the_purse_ladies


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151507769285?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




Item: XCLT! Auth L* YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL * ROADY SOFT brown PEBBLED Leather HANDBAG


Listing Number: eBay item number: 191449586678


Seller: existagain


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191449586678?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!


----------



## salial9

Wh


----------



## Lalala09

Item: SAINT LAURENT (YSL) CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM TASSEL SATCHEL - IN BEIGE
Listing Number: 111543889454
Seller: englishpete2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111543889454

Comments: Hello ladies! I feel this is fake (seeing the packaging & cards) but the seller is sure it is authentic... Could someone please help?


----------



## Yorelica

Hi ladies, 

A girlfriend offer me this wondering if good to proceed? 

Many thanks, comments pm or here is much appreciated


----------



## vesna

keithut said:


> *Item*:Saint Laurent Classic Small Monogram Satchel (Black Textured Leather)
> *Listing Number*: 251754783593
> *Seller*: vitaliya70
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...%2FdHGnX1D3pPDP4j3SAA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> *Comments*: What concerns me is that on the underneath side of the flap, "Saint Laurent Paris" is in gold letters. On the YSL website, the "Saint Laurent Paris" is embossed without gold paint on the black models. On the red and others its gold. Here is the YSL link I'm referring to:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45234481fs.html#dept=bags_women_
> 
> Only in the medium sized black version or the small black version with the tassel has it written in gold on the underneath side of the flap. The seller did they say they have the "tags" but couldn't take a picture of the serial number.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


  on YSL website it is small black one that has gold print under the flap, magenta does not, it is the same as yours


----------



## vesna

Melo2012 said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item:Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y Bag
> Listing Number: 111547022790
> Seller: a1106248
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111547022790
> 
> 
> Thanks you
> X


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Kaele said:


> Hello TPFers!
> 
> Need your keen eye and help to see if either of these are not the real deal:
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
> Listing Number: 121517322451
> Seller: xyl120568615
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4aff30d3
> 
> and
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
> Listing Number: 261697682217
> Seller: the-arbitrader
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee65bb29
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful
> 
> Thanks in advance xxx




these are hardest to authenticate and I can be of little help here. Just a search of these sellers on tPF, revealed that the first seller sold a fake Prada (it is in hall of shame on Prada forum, and a fake valentine rockstud, so I would be worried about it


----------



## vesna

alexa.hibbert said:


> Item: YSL Pink Crossbody
> Listing Number: eBay item number:301438928347
> Seller: gozwod11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301438928347?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Pictures are a bit blurry so it's hard to tell..


 
I think this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Hope someone can authenticate these for me:
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Red Leather Stingray Hobo Shoulder Bag Tote
> 
> 
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 151507769285
> 
> 
> Seller: the_purse_ladies
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151507769285?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: XCLT! Auth L* YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL * ROADY SOFT brown PEBBLED Leather HANDBAG
> 
> 
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 191449586678
> 
> 
> Seller: existagain
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191449586678?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you!




both are authentic, but the first one is not  a stingray, it is smooth leather as far as I can see, the handle is often stingray, but this one does not seem like it


----------



## vesna

Lalala09 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT (YSL) CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM TASSEL SATCHEL - IN BEIGE
> Listing Number: 111543889454
> Seller: englishpete2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111543889454
> 
> Comments: Hello ladies! I feel this is fake (seeing the packaging & cards) but the seller is sure it is authentic... Could someone please help?


 
this is a fake


----------



## Luxx.ha

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC
YVES SAINT LAURENT
CABAS CHYC MINI
2WAY SHOULDER SATCHEL BAG BROWN
Listing Number: 251758854545
Seller: hirakoba0307
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251758854545?redirect=mobile
Comments: Hiiiii!!! Can anyone pls help me authentic! And if anyone knows what size this is or when it was made. Thank you sooooo much in advanced &#128522;


----------



## aatang

Please authenticate this for me
Item ysl chyc handbag blue
Listing # 221638637381
Seller yannivmbiango23
Link
Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Handbag in Blue Leather Size Large | eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/221638637381?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## aatang

Please authenticate this as well

Item ysl grey leopard print pony cabas
Listing # 271702727325
Seller luckysun09
Link
YSL Grey Leopard Print Pony Hair Cabas Chyc Handbag Black Leather Large Used | eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271702727325?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## michieloo

Item: ysl small easy bag patent leather with box and paperwork
Listing Number:321617007098
Seller: singhay247
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/321617007098?nav=SEARCH
Comments: I would much appreciate help authenticating this. I asked for better pictures especially of the inside tag and any date code but haven't received them yet. Thank you so much!! It's doesnt look like this seller has sold much.


----------



## peachieD

Hi Ladies, 

Can you please authenticate this for me? TIA!


                              Item:  Saint Laurent Nano Sac de Jour
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ur-Small-Red-Leather-Bag/9530253/product.html
Comments:
Does overstock sell authentic items?


----------



## H’sKisses

vesna said:


> both are authentic, but the first one is not  a stingray, it is smooth leather as far as I can see, the handle is often stingray, but this one does not seem like it




Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Luxx.ha said:


> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC
> YVES SAINT LAURENT
> CABAS CHYC MINI
> 2WAY SHOULDER SATCHEL BAG BROWN
> Listing Number: 251758854545
> Seller: hirakoba0307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251758854545?redirect=mobile
> Comments: Hiiiii!!! Can anyone pls help me authentic! And if anyone knows what size this is or when it was made. Thank you sooooo much in advanced &#128522;


 it is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

aatang said:


> Please authenticate this for me
> Item ysl chyc handbag blue
> Listing # 221638637381
> Seller yannivmbiango23
> Link
> Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Handbag in Blue Leather Size Large | eBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221638637381?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


 
looks authentic, it would be god to see the back of inner leather tag with serial number on it, so far all looks authentic


----------



## vesna

aatang said:


> Please authenticate this as well
> 
> Item ysl grey leopard print pony cabas
> Listing # 271702727325
> Seller luckysun09
> Link
> YSL Grey Leopard Print Pony Hair Cabas Chyc Handbag Black Leather Large Used | eBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271702727325?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


 
everything I see there looks authentic. Now it would be good to se the inner leather tag with front and back, also zipper pull front


----------



## vesna

michieloo said:


> Item: ysl small easy bag patent leather with box and paperwork
> Listing Number:321617007098
> Seller: singhay247
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/321617007098?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: I would much appreciate help authenticating this. I asked for better pictures especially of the inside tag and any date code but haven't received them yet. Thank you so much!! It's doesnt look like this seller has sold much.


 
well, this does look good so far, however inner tag would be essential to see, and zipper pulls as well


----------



## vesna

peachieD said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> Item:  Saint Laurent Nano Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ur-Small-Red-Leather-Bag/9530253/product.html
> Comments:
> Does overstock sell authentic items?


 
show us inner leather tag with saint Laurent print as well as serial number from inside the pocke


I have bought quite a number of bags from Overstock and they were great. the only way they 9and Bluefly) would end up with fake is if someone bought the bag and returned the fake instead. They would not recognize...otherwise they are fine in my opinion...it is best to do a tPF search (top of the page here) for postings (not threads) with Overstock name to see others and their experiences


----------



## peachieD

vesna said:


> show us inner leather tag with saint Laurent print as well as serial number from inside the pocke
> 
> 
> I have bought quite a number of bags from Overstock and they were great. the only way they 9and Bluefly) would end up with fake is if someone bought the bag and returned the fake instead. They would not recognize...otherwise they are fine in my opinion...it is best to do a tPF search (top of the page here) for postings (not threads) with Overstock name to see others and their experiences



Here are some additional pictures, sorry I was having a hard time uploading it last night


----------



## Luxx.ha

T


----------



## Luxx.ha

vesna said:


> it is an authentic bag



Thank you  &#128536;


----------



## Kori00

Item: Saint Laurent Mini Cabas Chic Navy
Listing Number: None
Seller: Ebay, No Longer Active
Link: Photos attached
Comments: I purchased this bag from ebay. Seller said it was authentic. I took her word for it, but later found out there was a serial number on this style and unfortunately mine does not have one in the inner pocket, so I am writing in to see your thoughts on whether or not the bag is authentic.


----------



## aatang

vesna said:


> well, this does look good so far, however inner tag would be essential to see, and zipper pulls as well



Thanks a million!!


----------



## michieloo

vesna said:


> well, this does look good so far, however inner tag would be essential to see, and zipper pulls as well


 Hi! Thank you so much. Seller put up new pictures. Would you take a look? Thank you thank you. Here is the link again. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321617007098?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## vesna

michieloo said:


> Hi! Thank you so much. Seller put up new pictures. Would you take a look? Thank you thank you. Here is the link again.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321617007098?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


 
looks goo d to me although photos are blurry and shiny ??  I think it is OK


----------



## vesna

peachieD said:


> Here are some additional pictures, sorry I was having a hard time uploading it last night


 
looks good to me


----------



## peachieD

vesna said:


> looks good to me


thanks!


----------



## seeker24

Hi there,



has been on a hunt for a ysl belle du jour clutch for the longest time and i finally found a private seller who has it in the color i want. sadly, she does not have a receipt but told me that the bag is genuine since it is bought from reebonz. as i have gotten fakes before, i really wanted to be sure before i take the plunge. so am wondering if there are any kind souls who is willing to help me authenticate. any help is very much appreciated! xx 



please see attached images via link.

http://postimg.org/gallery/1267jno9q/475c11e6/


----------



## Kaele

That's really helpful - thanks so much! Will give this a miss then, just to be safe! x


----------



## Kaele

vesna said:


> these are hardest to authenticate and I can be of little help here. Just a search of these sellers on tPF, revealed that the first seller sold a fake Prada (it is in hall of shame on Prada forum, and a fake valentine rockstud, so I would be worried about it



Thanks so much  for your thoughts


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> has been on a hunt for a ysl belle du jour clutch for the longest time and i finally found a private seller who has it in the color i want. sadly, she does not have a receipt but told me that the bag is genuine since it is bought from reebonz. as i have gotten fakes before, i really wanted to be sure before i take the plunge. so am wondering if there are any kind souls who is willing to help me authenticate. any help is very much appreciated! xx
> 
> 
> 
> please see attached images via link.
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/1267jno9q/475c11e6/




these are a nightmare to authenticate because of great fakes which you can not see until you get into your hands 


This one looks good to me. If you ask the seller for one tiny detail - a small label inside the dust bag with fabric content, that would be great , but it look real to me, all the other details checked


----------



## seeker24

vesna said:


> these are a nightmare to authenticate because of great fakes which you can not see until you get into your hands
> 
> 
> This one looks good to me. If you ask the seller for one tiny detail - a small label inside the dust bag with fabric content, that would be great , but it look real to me, all the other details checked




Hi Vesna,

You mean the dustbag has a small label inside with fabric content? Ok, I will check with the seller and get back to you. Yes, I know about the fakes  thats why trying so hard to get it authenticated to make sure i wont fall into the same trap.


----------



## seeker24

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> You mean the dustbag has a small label inside with fabric content? Ok, I will check with the seller and get back to you. Yes, I know about the fakes  thats why trying so hard to get it authenticated to make sure i wont fall into the same trap.




Hi Vesna,

i got the image! please see attached. thanks!!


----------



## shanie123

Item: Belle De jour Clutch 
Listing Number: 321616833653
Seller: coolbrands02
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Be...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:
Hi could anyone authenticate this for me? Thank you! I have already purchased it. The dust bag has another white dust bag attached to the satin dust bag. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## puffpuffbabe

Dear members

Im new here and I am happy be member of purse forums.to have all of you help and share opinions.
This is my first. Hope I do this right.


----------



## puffpuffbabe

Thank you and happy holiday!


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> i got the image! please see attached. thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2838733


 
this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

shanie123 said:


> Item: Belle De jour Clutch
> Listing Number: 321616833653
> Seller: coolbrands02
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Be...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:
> Hi could anyone authenticate this for me? Thank you! I have already purchased it. The dust bag has another white dust bag attached to the satin dust bag.
> 
> Thank you so much.


 
this one looks good to me, when you get it, jus look inside the dust bag for a little material content tag and post it here


----------



## vesna

puffpuffbabe said:


> Dear members
> 
> Im new here and I am happy be member of purse forums.to have all of you help and share opinions.
> This is my first. Hope I do this right.


 
all these photos look good to me


----------



## elizabethq

Hi, pls help me check if this sling bag is authentic. I really like the color so I hope this one's a good buy!

Item: YSL chain slingbag
Color: Red


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## puffpuffbabe

Thank you Vesna!!


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq

This YSL clutch also..TIA and happy holidays!!!


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq

Sorry I can't seem to upload all photos together so I'm doing it one by one.


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq

Here's the last one


----------



## SaintLaurentQ

Item: YSL Sac Muse
Listing Number: 2013 1  156465 C6DOG    1659
Seller: Ebay Seller
Link: N/A (as already bought the bag)
Comments: Could someone kindly tell me whether this bag is authentic? I apologise in advance, I don't know whether I have provided the correct information. Please let me know if you require any further photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## seeker24

vesna said:


> this looks good to me




Hi Vesna,

Thank you so much for being such a doll!! Merry Xmas to you and I hope you managed to get something nice from Santa


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi authenticators, I am usually in the LV forum.  I received a YSL card holder as a Christmas gift and wanted to get it authenticated.  I know the rules are similar but do you suggest any other sites or can I post the pics on here?  Thanks again!!!  Happy holidays!!! :xtree:


----------



## bradkiin

Hi there!
I have not posted here before, so I hope this isn't incorrect, but I have pictures of a Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac De Jour bag I just recently purchased and received in the mail today.
I am so puzzled as it looks amazingly authentic, especially when comparing it to my mom's authentic nano/mini SDJ from Barney's, but I'm just not sure about this one...
It's too bad too, as it's absolutely gorgeous, but I just can't carry it if it's not real 
Here are pictures of the bag attached; it was purchased on eBay.
Thank you and Merry Xmas 
-Jory


----------



## ploypins

I am come from Thailand and I bought YSL mini cabas chyc.
when I receive it I really fear that it will be fake one because I saw that the stamp on leather are thinner than my friend bag! (but after that I had saw someone use thinner stamp too and she said it authentic.)
Seller told me that she had bought from England last year.
When I posted to ask about this in my country. They also said both authentic and not.
This bag I bought for my mother. I want to sure that it really authentic...































This is example stamp of my friend bag






Please help meee

PS.sorry if I wrote or did something wrong. This is my first time here...


----------



## Kay88

Hi, I got this bag at a concession store and was told it was authentic. Could someone please authenticate this and if it is in fact a fake I can take it back to the store? My main concern was the front logo with the gold imprint - it is not as clear as I wild expect from an authentic Sac De Jour and the padlock looks a bit shady too..

Thanks in advance!

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps535fccd3.jpg.html
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc5affc1c.jpg.html
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0cd28a7d.jpg.html
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps94ee6ceb.jpg.html
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps17056c41.jpg.html


http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps510e0df2.jpg.html






http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5f0a692f.jpg.html


----------



## Kay88

The authenticity cards are printed in grey too instead of while which I find strange or is that normal?


----------



## bradkiin

Ya, I totally noticed that too...
There are a few things that definitely threw me off.
But it's weird; the last 2 posts after my bag have had pretty much the same details, and all 3 look good quality and authentic to me.
Could this just be first edition of the bag, sold later on, after Saint Laurent finalized their logo (cuz I notice the logo stamp is slightly different than the actual logo - NT are connected, Paris is a smaller font)


----------



## tigger16

Item: Classic Y Leather Large Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Gilt 
Link: http://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=01fe...685d972c7a_1419786107226_1068769318&size_id=1
Comments: I received my clutch already but want to make sure it's authentic (pictures follow of the clutch and the certificate/tag). The number on the tag on the clutch is GLT311213-0414. Thanks!!! 

https://app.box.com/s/nox9m46hlm6y61benocw

https://app.box.com/s/d5laqfsx0akutbmnkr81

https://app.box.com/s/w07szmi323c7kifxkvct

https://app.box.com/s/znswj3rqwhblrdn68e6i

https://app.box.com/s/w07szmi323c7kifxkvct

https://app.box.com/s/k7w5iqnrda0n2n3cs30a

https://app.box.com/s/xvq644mixuta391q5bj4


----------



## Kay88

bradkiin said:


> Ya, I totally noticed that too...
> There are a few things that definitely threw me off.
> But it's weird; the last 2 posts after my bag have had pretty much the same details, and all 3 look good quality and authentic to me.
> Could this just be first edition of the bag, sold later on, after Saint Laurent finalized their logo (cuz I notice the logo stamp is slightly different than the actual logo - NT are connected, Paris is a smaller font)




Are you referring to our bags? If so, I wouldn't think the gold imprint wouldn't be smudged like that if it was authentic? My base is also more rounded than a triangle when looked at from the side.. The keys to the lock don't work very smoothly either..and looks cheap.


----------



## vesna

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi authenticators, I am usually in the LV forum.  I received a YSL card holder as a Christmas gift and wanted to get it authenticated.  I know the rules are similar but do you suggest any other sites or can I post the pics on here?  Thanks again!!!  Happy holidays!!! :xtree:


 


hi, please post photos and we will see what is the type and what additional photos we might need  happy holidays and welcome to our little corner


----------



## vesna

ploypins said:


> I am come from Thailand and I bought YSL mini cabas chyc.
> when I receive it I really fear that it will be fake one because I saw that the stamp on leather are thinner than my friend bag! (but after that I had saw someone use thinner stamp too and she said it authentic.)
> Seller told me that she had bought from England last year.
> When I posted to ask about this in my country. They also said both authentic and not.
> This bag I bought for my mother. I want to sure that it really authentic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is example stamp of my friend bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help meee
> 
> PS.sorry if I wrote or did something wrong. This is my first time here...


 


welcome, you did great, photos are really good, so I can see clearly that the bag is not authentic. it is not just the thickness of the letters, there is a font also in question, sorry this one is  a fake, your friend's looks real


----------



## vesna

Kay88 said:


> Hi, I got this bag at a concession store and was told it was authentic. Could someone please authenticate this and if it is in fact a fake I can take it back to the store? My main concern was the front logo with the gold imprint - it is not as clear as I wild expect from an authentic Sac De Jour and the padlock looks a bit shady too..
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps535fccd3.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc5affc1c.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps0cd28a7d.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps94ee6ceb.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps17056c41.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps217a047b.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps217a047b.jpg.htmlhttp://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps217a047b.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps510e0df2.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc3b5d097.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc3b5d097.jpg.htmlhttp://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc3b5d097.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsef4fe6f0.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsef4fe6f0.jpg.htmlhttp://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsef4fe6f0.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsce0566f0.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsce0566f0.jpg.htmlhttp://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsce0566f0.jpg.html
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Miss-k/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps5f0a692f.jpg.html


 
I think it is very strange font, so I would not go for it. We can not say here 100% if it is or not authentic, we just share opinions, you could always ask one of the paid authentication places to check it for you, we are just suggesting that something is off, or recognize authentic or a fake right away...this one looks off to me


----------



## vesna

bradkiin said:


> Hi there!
> I have not posted here before, so I hope this isn't incorrect, but I have pictures of a Saint Laurent Paris Large Sac De Jour bag I just recently purchased and received in the mail today.
> I am so puzzled as it looks amazingly authentic, especially when comparing it to my mom's authentic nano/mini SDJ from Barney's, but I'm just not sure about this one...
> It's too bad too, as it's absolutely gorgeous, but I just can't carry it if it's not real
> Here are pictures of the bag attached; it was purchased on eBay.
> Thank you and Merry Xmas
> -Jory


 
something is off here, I would like to see a real clear closeup of the print on the front of the bag and on the inner tag, especially N and T letters next to each other


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you so much for being such a doll!! Merry Xmas to you and I hope you managed to get something nice from Santa


 
thanks a lot, but all I got was a horrible flu, and that was about it  


better luck next year, this one was bad for me anyway, so logical ending of  it


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


>


 
sorry the photos are not clear to me and it is a horrific nag to photograph...the signature on the leather is shiny because it is patent leather, inner pocket is so tight you can not make a decent photo, but all these details are vital...please do your best with some setting for detail on your camera, or simply go to the natural bright light and get the photo of any Saint Laurent imprint, serial number print, anything that has letters and numbers


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


> Here's the last one


 this one looks good to me , but if you could show the little material content tag from dust bag that would be great


----------



## vesna

SaintLaurentQ said:


> Item: YSL Sac Muse
> Listing Number: 2013 1  156465 C6DOG    1659
> Seller: Ebay Seller
> Link: N/A (as already bought the bag)
> Comments: Could someone kindly tell me whether this bag is authentic? I apologise in advance, I don't know whether I have provided the correct information. Please let me know if you require any further photos. Thank you so much.


 


please post ebay link although you bought it


does not look good but I am not sure, leather insert is never looking like this in real bags, many things are off...could we see the paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the text please ?


----------



## elizabethq

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me , but if you could show the little material content tag from dust bag that would be great



Hi Vesna, thanks for the help. I think I will purchase this already...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vesna said:


> hi, please post photos and we will see what is the type and what additional photos we might need  happy holidays and welcome to our little corner




Thanks Vesna!!  Here are the photos.  Let me know if you need additional pics.  Happy holidays!!


----------



## vesna

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks Vesna!!  Here are the photos.  Let me know if you need additional pics.  Happy holidays!!
> View attachment 2844517
> 
> View attachment 2844518
> 
> View attachment 2844519
> 
> View attachment 2844520
> 
> View attachment 2844521
> 
> View attachment 2844522
> 
> View attachment 2844523


 
this one looks fine to me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vesna said:


> this one looks fine to me




Good to know!!!  Thank you again!!!


----------



## bradkiin

vesna said:


> something is off here, I would like to see a real clear closeup of the print on the front of the bag and on the inner tag, especially N and T letters next to each other



Thanks for the reply.
I have closeup pics, but looking at the other 2 who asked after me, my bag seems very similar. I'm guessing it's not authentic either... 

Let me know, and thanks again!


----------



## vesna

bradkiin said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have closeup pics, but looking at the other 2 who asked after me, my bag seems very similar. I'm guessing it's not authentic either...
> 
> Let me know, and thanks again!


 
oh no, it is not authentic , sorry


----------



## Arak

Hello! I just happened to find this and i'd really love your help!

Quote:
Item: Saint Laurent Sac du Jour bag
Listing Number:171623582604
Seller: daliaw2007
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171623582604
Comments: lightly used

I'm an absolute newbie and have no clue! The pictures are slightly blurred but the authentication number is clear in the last photo. Please help! Merry Christmas in arrears and a happy new year in advance! X


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

YSL Cabas Chyc, I think this is the large, grey
Original design
Purchased online.

Sorry. It's only allowing me to post one pic at a time so I will have 3 posts. Please let me know if more pics are needed. Thank you so much!

It was a bit difficult taking a pic of the serial number. Numbers won't show clearly in pics.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

Pic 2/3 for grey cabas chyc


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

3/3 for grey cabas chyc. Thank you so much! I def did my research before purchasing. Seller has many high end authentic items and good reviews. (Not on ebay)


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! I am recently purchased this belle du jour clutch at a local luxury consignment store and would like to ask about the authenticity? Just would like a second opinion. Thank you in advance!


----------



## AC04

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 271725223837
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/sai0sai?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-L...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f4415df9d

Comments: Hi, this is my first time actually posting on here, however an avid reader and stalker of the Purse Forum .  I would love some help in authenticating this ebay listing.  I'm really interested in the old model of the YSL Cabas Chyc so I'm searching high and low for one in good condition.

Thank you!


----------



## AC04

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 271725223837
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/sai0sai?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-L...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f4415df9d

Comments: Hi- this is my first time actually posting on here however, I am an avid reader and stalker of the Purse Forum.  I would love some help in authenticating this ebay listing as I am really interested in the old Cabas Chyc style with the Y so I am hunting for one in good condition.

Thanks!!


----------



## cowlova311

Item:YSL St. Tropez shoulder/ handbag
Listing number: ? Doesn't show one  
Seller: ccao0501
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-YSL-St-Tropez-shoulder-handbag-red-5489e0a894d5687d6007a5b8

Thank you I would appreciate if you would help me authenticate))


----------



## Savtse27

Hi Vesna, I am new to YSL and hope to have my first Saint Laurent bag authenticated 

I've already purchased the bag! I am so so excited to finally get my hands on this bag! Crossing my fingers that it is authentic.  Thank you so much for your time.

Item: Saint Laurent Eggplant Sac De Jour 
Item Number: 361162779276
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361162779276?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are more Pics from the seller:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics - Thank you so much!!


----------



## cowlova311

Additional picture: https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...d5687d6007a5b8/m_54a89a25208e4b0558044f8f.jpg
it worries me a bit that the horn had 8 studs and from other ones I see online they have 10. I don't know if this matters.


----------



## vesna

Arak said:


> Hello! I just happened to find this and i'd really love your help!
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac du Jour bag
> Listing Number:171623582604
> Seller: daliaw2007
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171623582604
> Comments: lightly used
> 
> I'm an absolute newbie and have no clue! The pictures are slightly blurred but the authentication number is clear in the last photo. Please help! Merry Christmas in arrears and a happy new year in advance! X


 


sorry I could not say anything, all important details were too blurry..sorry for late reply, I had a terrible flu for a week


----------



## vesna

GUCCI_COOCHIE said:


> 3/3 for grey cabas chyc. Thank you so much! I def did my research before purchasing. Seller has many high end authentic items and good reviews. (Not on ebay)


 
looks good to me , sorry for late reply, I had a terrible flu for a week


----------



## vesna

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I am recently purchased this belle du jour clutch at a local luxury consignment store and would like to ask about the authenticity? Just would like a second opinion. Thank you in advance!


 looks good to me , sorry for late reply, I had a terrible flu for a week


----------



## vesna

AC04 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 271725223837
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/sai0sai?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-L...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f4415df9d
> 
> Comments: Hi- this is my first time actually posting on here however, I am an avid reader and stalker of the Purse Forum.  I would love some help in authenticating this ebay listing as I am really interested in the old Cabas Chyc style with the Y so I am hunting for one in good condition.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I am not sure really, some details look good some look off to me, but the quality of photos is not good so there is a lot of glare, sorry


----------



## vesna

cowlova311 said:


> Item:YSL St. Tropez shoulder/ handbag
> Listing number: ? Doesn't show one
> Seller: ccao0501
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-YSL-St-Tropez-shoulder-handbag-red-5489e0a894d5687d6007a5b8
> 
> Thank you I would appreciate if you would help me authenticate))


 
I think it is authentic, all the details checked fine


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> More Pics - Thank you so much!!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

cowlova311 said:


> Additional picture: https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...d5687d6007a5b8/m_54a89a25208e4b0558044f8f.jpg
> it worries me a bit that the horn had 8 studs and from other ones I see online they have 10. I don't know if this matters.


 
the ones with 10 studs are 13" x 11" larger size, yours is small, 11" x 7", so this makes sense


----------



## Savtse27

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me





I hope you've fully recovered from your flu.

I will post my own pictures of the bag when I receive it to confirm authenticity for peace of mind.


Thank you so much Vesna!


----------



## AC04

vesna said:


> I am not sure really, some details look good some look off to me, but the quality of photos is not good so there is a lot of glare, sorry



Thank you, Vesna! Really appreciate you taking the time to look over. No other choice than to continue the search.


----------



## cowlova311

vesna said:


> the ones with 10 studs are 13" x 11" larger size, yours is small, 11" x 7", so this makes sense


Oh okay I was worried. Also I noticed the first part of the  serial number ended in 45 when I saw other ones of the same color ending in 44. Is it because of the size also? Thank you so much for answering and I hope you are feeling much better!!!


----------



## vesna

cowlova311 said:


> Oh okay I was worried. Also I noticed the first part of the  serial number ended in 45 when I saw other ones of the same color ending in 44. Is it because of the size also? Thank you so much for answering and I hope you are feeling much better!!!


 
yes, al the bags of the same leather and same size will have the same serial number, and will differ in one or few digits from another size


----------



## cowlova311

vesna said:


> yes, al the bags of the same leather and same size will have the same serial number, and will differ in one or few digits from another size


Okay thank you so much for your response! I just graduated college so I wanted to buy a little something but I just want it to be authentic  haha. Thank you!!!!


----------



## mz_tl

vesna said:


> looks good to me , sorry for late reply, I had a terrible flu for a week


Thank you Vesna!


----------



## tigger16

tigger16 said:


> Item: Classic Y Leather Large Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Gilt
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=01fe...685d972c7a_1419786107226_1068769318&size_id=1
> Comments: I received my clutch already but want to make sure it's authentic (pictures follow of the clutch and the certificate/tag). The number on the tag on the clutch is GLT311213-0414. Thanks!!!
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/nox9m46hlm6y61benocw
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/d5laqfsx0akutbmnkr81
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/w07szmi323c7kifxkvct
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/znswj3rqwhblrdn68e6i
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/w07szmi323c7kifxkvct
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/k7w5iqnrda0n2n3cs30a
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/xvq644mixuta391q5bj4



posted this about a week ago, haven't heard back, and was wondering if it's because I posted incorrectly or if more info is needed? -- first time posting here, sorry.


----------



## jbl88

Hello! I'm new here and I need some help in authenticating this Cabas Chyc that I recently bought at the YSL outlet store in Cabazon. It just makes me feel iffy cos the zipper looks different from the ones that I see online. It doesn't have the leather lining on the side of the zipper. Please help! &#128557; TIA!


----------



## Suzaina

Name:YSL Cassandre Clutch, Black Grain de Poudre Textured Leather
item#:261717187594
Seller:lux4lesschi
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717187594?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please help authenticate
thanks


----------



## Suzaina

Name:Yves Saint Laurent Clutch In Light Blue Patent Leather Ysl Logo Sold Out
item#121533793418
seller:cqroman89
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121533793418?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please help authenticate


Thanks


----------



## Suzaina

name:YSL Oversized Textured Patent Clutch - Neiman Marcus $1090
Item#131394794775
seller:blondies* closet
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131394794775?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please help authenticate


Thanks


----------



## travelluver

Hi, Can someone please authenticate- I am not familiar with YSL - the seller said she purchased at a sample sale.  I do see it doesn't say "Rive Gauche" anywhere and the seller has confirmed it does not have that anywhere in the bag - thanks very much!
Seller - ymarina
Item - Yves Saint Laurent Crystal Embellished Silk Satin Clutch Black
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...CK-/261725106122?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:112
Item # -261725106122

Thanks very much!


----------



## jbl88

jbl88 said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I need some help in authenticating this Cabas Chyc that I recently bought at the YSL outlet store in Cabazon. It just makes me feel iffy cos the zipper looks different from the ones that I see online. It doesn't have the leather lining on the side of the zipper. Please help! &#128557; TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2852722
> View attachment 2852725
> View attachment 2852726
> View attachment 2852727




Item: YSL Cabas Chyc

Listing: N/A

***I'm sorry if I did the wrong format. First time doing this. I just needed some help. Thank you!


----------



## Slc9

I'm new to YSL, would you be able to authenticate this for me?  Thanks

Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT classic Cassandre leather Clutch in black
Listing Number:111567695251
Seller:a373795a
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111567695251?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this bag thanks


----------



## vesna

tigger16 said:


> posted this about a week ago, haven't heard back, and was wondering if it's because I posted incorrectly or if more info is needed? -- first time posting here, sorry.


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

jbl88 said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I need some help in authenticating this Cabas Chyc that I recently bought at the YSL outlet store in Cabazon. It just makes me feel iffy cos the zipper looks different from the ones that I see online. It doesn't have the leather lining on the side of the zipper. Please help! &#128557; TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2852722
> View attachment 2852725
> View attachment 2852726
> View attachment 2852727


 


welcome, this one looks good to me, that is the transition between YSL and Saint Laurent, so many things were in-between, but details look fine to me


----------



## vesna

jbl88 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> 
> Listing: N/A
> 
> ***I'm sorry if I did the wrong format. First time doing this. I just needed some help. Thank you!


 
no, everything was great, welcome to Yves saint Laurent forum !!!


----------



## vesna

Suzaina said:


> Name:YSL Cassandre Clutch, Black Grain de Poudre Textured Leather
> item#:261717187594
> Seller:lux4lesschi
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717187594?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate
> thanks


 
from what I see it looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Suzaina said:


> Name:Yves Saint Laurent Clutch In Light Blue Patent Leather Ysl Logo Sold Out
> item#121533793418
> seller:cqroman89
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121533793418?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate
> 
> 
> Thanks


 


it looks fine so far, but I would like to see the serial number from inside the pocket as well as a small material content tag inside the dust bag, also dust bag nicely photographed


----------



## vesna

Suzaina said:


> name:YSL Oversized Textured Patent Clutch - Neiman Marcus $1090
> Item#131394794775
> seller:blondies* closet
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131394794775?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate
> 
> 
> Thanks


 looks good so far, but I would like to see receipt closeup with serial number, and a serial number from inside the pocket, also Yves saint Laurent signature on satin lining on the pocket


----------



## vesna

travelluver said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate- I am not familiar with YSL - the seller said she purchased at a sample sale.  I do see it doesn't say "Rive Gauche" anywhere and the seller has confirmed it does not have that anywhere in the bag - thanks very much!
> Seller - ymarina
> Item - Yves Saint Laurent Crystal Embellished Silk Satin Clutch Black
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...CK-/261725106122?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:112
> Item # -261725106122
> 
> Thanks very much!


 details look good to me, could she find a paper tag with serial number, to compare to the one on the bag, that would help a lot


----------



## vesna

Slc9 said:


> I'm new to YSL, would you be able to authenticate this for me?  Thanks
> 
> Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT classic Cassandre leather Clutch in black
> Listing Number:111567695251
> Seller:a373795a
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111567695251?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 I am not sure, I would like to see closer photo of saint Laurent gold print wherever it occurs


----------



## vesna

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this bag thanks


 
I do not think this is an authentic bag


----------



## Jessica M

Saint Laurent Cabas Chys Y,
Season on card is "2014 3",
Bought from Saint Laurent store in Paris last month.
Found out the leather tag inside the bag has a little changed, got "MADE IN ITALY" in capital letters below the brand name, and the serial number inside the pocket shows 3 alphabet, then 6 digital, and after a dot with 4 digital, under this serial number, got "MADE IN ITALY" in capital letters again.
Herewith a photo for your reference.


----------



## travelluver

vesna said:


> details look good to me, could she find a paper tag with serial number, to compare to the one on the bag, that would help a lot



Would the paper tag be something she was given along with the bag?  She is not supposed to be looking IN the bag for this tag, correct?  Many thanks!


----------



## tigger16

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you!!


----------



## newtohandbags

Pls pls kindly help authenticate this. Am new to ysl and this is going to be my first ysl purchase.Thanks
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Satchel Bag Grained Matelassé 
 Listing Number:201258561001
 Seller:thefinerthingsinlife75
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201258561001?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:


----------



## newtohandbags

Pls kindly help authenticate this. Thanks in advance
Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Large Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag Black
 Listing Number:181634018137
 Seller: zascuas
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...lted-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Black-/181634018137?
 Comments


----------



## vesna

travelluver said:


> Would the paper tag be something she was given along with the bag?  She is not supposed to be looking IN the bag for this tag, correct?  Many thanks!


 yes, paper with serial number would be among other papers (care instructions etc)


----------



## vesna

newtohandbags said:


> Pls pls kindly help authenticate this. Am new to ysl and this is going to be my first ysl purchase.Thanks
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Satchel Bag Grained Matelassé
> Listing Number:201258561001
> Seller:thefinerthingsinlife75
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201258561001?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


 


newtohandbags said:


> Pls kindly help authenticate this. Thanks in advance
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cassandre Large Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing Number:181634018137
> Seller: zascuas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...lted-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Black-/181634018137?
> Comments


 
I am not sure about this bag at all, it is very very difficult to authenticate, especially the first grainy one. It would be good to see clear straight photos of inner serial number from inside the pocked and leather tag straight to see saint Laurent writing, also under the flap to see letters nicely, not under an angle


----------



## Slc9

vesna said:


> I am not sure, I would like to see closer photo of saint Laurent gold print wherever it occurs




This is what was sent to me. I will not make an offer if you're not confident with authenticity. Thanks for your help


----------



## Slc9

I have another since not sure on the previous one. Thanks again 

Item: YSL Cassandre Clutch, Black Grain de Poudre Textured Leather 
Listing Number: 261717187594
Seller: lux4lesschi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717187594?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vesna

Slc9 said:


> This is what was sent to me. I will not make an offer if you're not confident with authenticity. Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854571
> View attachment 2854572
> View attachment 2854573


 
I am always worried about clutches because they have great fakes and it is hard to tell until you get it, I was burned with one (BDJ clutch patent) , so I will never be 100% sure unless all the details are perfect - images, paperwork showing paper and serial number clearly, receipt if possible, lot more is needed than for the big bag full of hardware details, tags etc ...this one does look good but photos are like made with the phone and the seller could make a bit more effort to advertise it properly so that we can see clearly ...sorry I can not be of more help...you can also buy it and get it professionally authenticated later to see if to return it or not


----------



## Slc9

Slc9 said:


> I have another since not sure on the previous one. Thanks again
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandre Clutch, Black Grain de Poudre Textured Leather
> Listing Number: 261717187594
> Seller: lux4lesschi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717187594?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Here are a couple more pictures sent to me


----------



## Slc9

vesna said:


> I am always worried about clutches because they have great fakes and it is hard to tell until you get it, I was burned with one (BDJ clutch patent) , so I will never be 100% sure unless all the details are perfect - images, paperwork showing paper and serial number clearly, receipt if possible, lot more is needed than for the big bag full of hardware details, tags etc ...this one does look good but photos are like made with the phone and the seller could make a bit more effort to advertise it properly so that we can see clearly ...sorry I can not be of more help...you can also buy it and get it professionally authenticated later to see if to return it or not




I totally understand. I posted one more clutch with some papers and if you feel the same I'll probably wait and buy new. I appreciate your honesty and expertise &#128522;


----------



## vesna

Slc9 said:


> I have another since not sure on the previous one. Thanks again
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandre Clutch, Black Grain de Poudre Textured Leather
> Listing Number: 261717187594
> Seller: lux4lesschi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261717187594?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
this one has fonts that look good and it seems OK to me


----------



## NataGlitterLove

Hi, I'm very new here and was recommended by several people to get some knowledge on authentication designer goods and many other useful info. Would you please allow me to start from asking your help on this YSL scarf:
Item: Vintage YVES SAINT LAURENT Signature YSL Scarf Shawl
Listing Number: 331436275656
Seller: jwaller0009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Signature-YSL-Scarf-Shawl-/331436275656?

The item ends in 2 days, would you please please help me authenticate it by then?!? Many thanks!


----------



## jbl88

vesna said:


> welcome, this one looks good to me, that is the transition between YSL and Saint Laurent, so many things were in-between, but details look fine to me




Thank you so much vesna! &#128522;


----------



## NataGlitterLove

NataGlitterLove said:


> Hi, I'm very new here and was recommended by several people to get some knowledge on authentication designer goods and many other useful info. Would you please allow me to start from asking your help on this YSL scarf:
> 
> Item: Vintage YVES SAINT LAURENT Signature YSL Scarf Shawl
> Listing Number: 331436275656
> Seller: jwaller0009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Signature-YSL-Scarf-Shawl-/331436275656?
> 
> The item ends in 2 days, would you please please help me authenticate it by then?!? Many thanks!



I'm sorry but I cannot understand what I did wrong? I was told to read post #1 and I did, followed instructions and wrote item, listing number,seller and link to eBay? Please tell me what's wrong with my post...Thank you in advance!


----------



## cheburashka73

Hi, i am new here, and i don't know where to post. I tried to look up in ysl style reference, but thar forum its empty. I saw a picture of YSl chyc cabas two tone. I've never seen this color before. Do they start make them or just fake bag industry made up color&#128516;?

Thank you


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Hi Vesna, I am new to YSL and hope to have my first Saint Laurent bag authenticated
> 
> I've already purchased the bag! I am so so excited to finally get my  hands on this bag! Crossing my fingers that it is authentic.  Thank you  so much for your time.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Eggplant Sac De Jour
> Item Number: 361162779276
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361162779276?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Hi Vesna, I got the bag yesterday and took my own pictures.  Please take a look and confirm if it's authentic or fake.  Thank you for your help (:


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

Last Set of Pics:









































Thank you very much for your expertise (:


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> Last Set of Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise (:


 
this looks like an authentic bag to me  and beautiful


----------



## vesna

NataGlitterLove said:


> I'm sorry but I cannot understand what I did wrong? I was told to read post #1 and I did, followed instructions and wrote item, listing number,seller and link to eBay? Please tell me what's wrong with my post...Thank you in advance!


 
hi, you did nothing wrong, why would you think that, this is a perfect post ....


I am alone here in this forum trying to help and work full time, and very often I have no time to address this forum for days, I am sorry, maybe that is why you thought something was wrong...I wish someone would join in to comment


I have no expertize in vintage scarves, so I am sorry again...however, I read some comments about the seller and their items seem to be often smelling like cigarette smoke, so beware of the state of the scarf...they also opened unpaid item claims just two days after the auctions ended for few people, I personally would stay away...but I am not sure about the authenticity, it does look authentic ..the logo looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

cheburashka73 said:


> Hi, i am new here, and i don't know where to post. I tried to look up in ysl style reference, but thar forum its empty. I saw a picture of YSl chyc cabas two tone. I've never seen this color before. Do they start make them or just fake bag industry made up color&#55357;&#56836;?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856326


 
this is a legit Saint Laurent Brown Ligne Y Two Tone Cabas Leather Tote


see here sold out at Nordstrom


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...e=1&siteId=gcdL_ATRVoE-uBP3ioRLlkX.CbHDSIM23w


style reference for cabas does not have much but it has real beauties from fellow  tPF-ers


http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-chyc-cabas-tote-bags-719420.html


----------



## NataGlitterLove

Thank you Vesna so much!    I probably misunderstood Sticky message in my profile under my post that said " Please read rules and use format...."  I thought that was response to my post, again, I'm only here 2 days so that's why probably got really confused and thought I didn't post it correctly..  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it! I'm just starting to educate myself little by little about designer authentication, when I get better, would be happy to help you here!


----------



## MAGJES

Is this one authentic?

Item:  Saint Laurent SAC DE JOUR Black Leather Classic Medium Tote Bag
Seller:   musepalladium
Item #:  231447258085
Listing:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e354e3e5


Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

MAGJES said:


> Is this one authentic?
> 
> Item:  Saint Laurent SAC DE JOUR Black Leather Classic Medium Tote Bag
> Seller:   musepalladium
> Item #:  231447258085
> Listing:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e354e3e5
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
hey mag, welcome  some crucial details do not look authentic to me , I would stay away


----------



## MAGJES

vesna said:


> hey mag, welcome  some crucial details do not look authentic to me , I would stay away



Thanks so much!  I have a Cabas and would love to try out a sac de jour.  
I will keep looking!


----------



## icequeen4

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Bag
Listing Number: 181616433401
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-Baby-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-in-Lipstick-Red-NWT-/181616433401?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: I am about to purchase this bag. Please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you so much.


----------



## minimalenvy

Item: YSL Betty Bag
Listing Number: 201247114767
Seller: cutiness28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201247114767?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I recently won this auction but I am really worried about this bag being fake. The chain seems a bit "cheap". Can anyone help? I have included additional photos.


----------



## elizabethq

Hello! Would like to ask for your opinion regarding these YSL clutch bags. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## Savtse27

vesna said:


> this looks like an authentic bag to me  and beautiful




hurray!!! Thank you so much Vesna!!  :urock:


----------



## candybagdee

Dear Authenticator

Can you please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour Nano?
Purchased from Reebonz 
Everything  seems ok to me its just that the gold hardware is not that shiny even i  try to polish with a soft cloth...and another thing is the strap at the  end of it the part where the hook is theres a white patch on the inside  of the loop (i have circle in red to show you) can you please let me  know if thats normal?


----------



## Grintea

Item: YSL Ligne crossbody bag - fuchsia
Comments:
Hi Vesna! I'm new here and just got my first ysl bag (and hopefully not my last ) Could you kindly authenticate it for me? I'm a little  worried about how its actual colour is  darker than the bright fuchsia colour i thought it would be - please see the First picture (The other pictures represent a lighter pink that is not its colour irl)- Also, is the serial number supposed to have alphabets in front cus some of the ysl bags that I've come across doesn't? 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Pirula

Hi everyone!  Been reading forever, and have even eBayed a bag from a valued member here, but first time posting.

I've decided to buy a YSL Muse Large on consignment and would great appreciate your help in authenticating the following.

Currently looking at three of them on eBay, probably better to post separately?  That is what I will do, please correct me if that's wrong.

Thank you in advance!

Please assist in authenticating the following:

Item: 
*Yves Saint Laurent Maroon Calfskin Leather Large 'Muse' Handbag*

 Listing Number:  381075327776
Seller:  luxury.garage.sale
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/381075327776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:     (fingers crossed)


----------



## Pirula

Please help authenticate this bag, thank you very much in advance:

Item:
*YVES SAINT LAURENT + YSL Brown LEATHER 'MUSE' DOME SATCHEL HANDBAG SHOULDERBAG*

 Listing Number: 201133938591
Seller:  shophautespot
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201133938591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Price seems too good to be true, but it does have some wear....


----------



## Pirula

Last, but not least, please assist in authenticating this bag, and thank you again in advance:

Item:  
*Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Brown  Leather Tote  Bag e-7942*

 Listing Number:  121540506852
Seller:  astion-brandvalue01
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121540506852?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  What concerns me on this one is the lack of "Rive Gauche" on the inside label.  Is that always a requirement on these bags?  Most of the ones I have seen have it.  Thank you!


----------



## minimalenvy

Item: YSL Black Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 261732761641
Seller: charcy2662
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261732761641?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, it would be really appreciated if I could have this handbag authenticated before I bid on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

minimalenvy said:


> Item: YSL Black Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 261732761641
> Seller: charcy2662
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261732761641?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello, it would be really appreciated if I could have this handbag authenticated before I bid on it. Thanks in advance.


 
I have my doubts here. the dust bag is not authentic. the bag does not have major parts for authenticating photographed - inner leather tag front and back with serial number, paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

Pirula said:


> Last, but not least, please assist in authenticating this bag, and thank you again in advance:
> 
> Item:
> *Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Muse Brown  Leather Tote  Bag e-7942*
> 
> Listing Number:  121540506852
> Seller:  astion-brandvalue01
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121540506852?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  What concerns me on this one is the lack of "Rive Gauche" on the inside label.  Is that always a requirement on these bags?  Most of the ones I have seen have it.  Thank you!


 
this looks authentic to me, newer Muse bags, Easy and others did not have Rive gauche, all the other details are good


----------



## vesna

icequeen4 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Bag
> Listing Number: 181616433401
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...T-/181616433401?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: I am about to purchase this bag. Please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you so much.


 
it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

minimalenvy said:


> Item: YSL Betty Bag
> Listing Number: 201247114767
> Seller: cutiness28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201247114767?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I recently won this auction but I am really worried about this bag being fake. The chain seems a bit "cheap". Can anyone help? I have included additional photos.


 
I am not too familiar with this bag but the details which you show here look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


>


 
this one has few fake details


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


>


 
I can not see details well, all the signatures are under an angle so I can not see them straight to see the font, also I would like to see inner leather tag and serial number engraving


----------



## vesna

candybagdee said:


> Dear Authenticator
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour Nano?
> Purchased from Reebonz
> Everything  seems ok to me its just that the gold hardware is not that shiny even i  try to polish with a soft cloth...and another thing is the strap at the  end of it the part where the hook is theres a white patch on the inside  of the loop (i have circle in red to show you) can you please let me  know if thats normal?


 
well, all the details checked as authentic, but the loss of colour is a sloppy moment I see more and more often in every brand


----------



## vesna

Grintea said:


> Item: YSL Ligne crossbody bag - fuchsia
> Comments:
> Hi Vesna! I'm new here and just got my first ysl bag (and hopefully not my last ) Could you kindly authenticate it for me? I'm a little  worried about how its actual colour is  darker than the bright fuchsia colour i thought it would be - please see the First picture (The other pictures represent a lighter pink that is not its colour irl)- Also, is the serial number supposed to have alphabets in front cus some of the ysl bags that I've come across doesn't?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


 
well, these details look good to me...any papers with the serial number  ? can you post the original  site from which you bought it ?


----------



## vesna

Pirula said:


> Hi everyone!  Been reading forever, and have even eBayed a bag from a valued member here, but first time posting.
> 
> I've decided to buy a YSL Muse Large on consignment and would great appreciate your help in authenticating the following.
> 
> Currently looking at three of them on eBay, probably better to post separately?  That is what I will do, please correct me if that's wrong.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Please assist in authenticating the following:
> 
> Item:
> *Yves Saint Laurent Maroon Calfskin Leather Large 'Muse' Handbag*
> 
> Listing Number:  381075327776
> Seller:  luxury.garage.sale
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/381075327776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:     (fingers crossed)


 
perfect posts, thanks for separating them...authentic muse


----------



## vesna

Pirula said:


> Please help authenticate this bag, thank you very much in advance:
> 
> Item:
> *YVES SAINT LAURENT + YSL Brown LEATHER 'MUSE' DOME SATCHEL HANDBAG SHOULDERBAG*
> 
> Listing Number: 201133938591
> Seller:  shophautespot
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201133938591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Price seems too good to be true, but it does have some wear....


 
authentic as well...beware, the seller was accused (few times only, but ...) that the items are more worn than described


----------



## Grintea

Hi Vesna,  I only have this! Got the bag from someone who was selling her bag online so not a professional reseller. Hope it helps


----------



## Pirula

Vesna,

Just a quick note to say thank you very much for your assistance on the three bags.  How lucky we are to have you as a resource.

Best,
Pirula


----------



## Baghera

A friend is selling her bag.  much as I would like to help her out I doubt its authenticity.  I cannot find an authenticity tag and stitches are uneven.  It feels like real leather not synthetic.  I have attached pictures.  I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## nai2012

Hello 

Could somebody please authenticate? Many thanks 

Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Large Taupe/Beige/Cream/Powder Tote Bag
Listing no:221658531162
Seller: jackmin92
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/seller?itemId=221658531162&sid=jackmin92

As you can see the seller is listing this as new but It looks as though it has been lightly used but more importantly I would like it to be authenticated...as looks a bit off


----------



## missie1

Hi can you please authenticate this ysl clutch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...h-/331448857742?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## goyna

Item: YSL cassandre clutch
Item number : 181634762963
Seller: zascuas
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181634762963?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment: I bought the item just want to make it is authentic thank so much


----------



## yuey09

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this old version of the YSL cabas? Thank you!

Item:NEW!! YSL Saint Laurent Mini Cabas in GREY! Retail - $2450 Original Design
Listing Number:?
Seller:runnernov 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Sai...EY-Retail-2450-Original-Design-/111574294897?
Comments:


----------



## vesna

nai2012 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could somebody please authenticate? Many thanks
> 
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Large Taupe/Beige/Cream/Powder Tote Bag
> Listing no:221658531162
> Seller: jackmin92
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/seller?itemId=221658531162&sid=jackmin92
> 
> As you can see the seller is listing this as new but It looks as though it has been lightly used but more importantly I would like it to be authenticated...as looks a bit off


 
the link does not work for me


----------



## vesna

yuey09 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this old version of the YSL cabas? Thank you!
> 
> Item:NEW!! YSL Saint Laurent Mini Cabas in GREY! Retail - $2450 Original Design
> Listing Number:?
> Seller:runnernov
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Sai...EY-Retail-2450-Original-Design-/111574294897?
> Comments:


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

goyna said:


> Item: YSL cassandre clutch
> Item number : 181634762963
> Seller: zascuas
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181634762963?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: I bought the item just want to make it is authentic thank so much


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

missie1 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this ysl clutch
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...h-/331448857742?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


 not sure, paper tag is for certain not from this clutch....details of the clutch look OK but I bought like this online a fake one which looked fine until I got it and saw in person...we need real papers and a dust bag


----------



## vesna

Grintea said:


> Hi Vesna,  I only have this! Got the bag from someone who was selling her bag online so not a professional reseller. Hope it helps


 
this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Pirula said:


> Vesna,
> 
> Just a quick note to say thank you very much for your assistance on the three bags.  How lucky we are to have you as a resource.
> 
> Best,
> Pirula


 
oh, thank you so much


----------



## vesna

Baghera said:


> A friend is selling her bag.  much as I would like to help her out I doubt its authenticity.  I cannot find an authenticity tag and stitches are uneven.  It feels like real leather not synthetic.  I have attached pictures.  I appreciate your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861641
> View attachment 2861642
> View attachment 2861644
> View attachment 2861645
> View attachment 2861646
> View attachment 2861647
> View attachment 2861648
> View attachment 2861649
> View attachment 2861650


 
can you show  a bit more clear photos, the back of the leather tag with serial number, where is the tag ? inside a separate pocket which comes with this reversible bag ? is there a paper with the serial number, or a rectangular paper with rounded corners to see the side with the  writing


----------



## goyna

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you so much Vesna


----------



## Grintea

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me



Yayy thank you!!  is the colour normally this dark though? I assumed it would be a brighter shade of pink.


----------



## elizabethq

Hello! Can u help me identify if this YSL clutch is authentic? I really like the color. Thank you!


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## gretzy

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour clutch
Item number : 231451860938
Seller: bababa814
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-D...d64f8e4&pid=100034&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=391026208152

Comment: Can you please help me authenticate this? thank you!


----------



## nai2012

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221658531162?txnId

This should work x


----------



## Baghera

Thank you very much for your efforts.  The back of the tag has no serial number nor a made in Italy marking.  There is also no documentation paper /card with a series of numbers.  The back of the zipper has a YSL mark.


----------



## loveshopping23

Hi

Can anyone please help authenticate this ysl bag? Thanks

Item: AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Black Croc Embossed Leather Medium Bucket Bag Listing Number:321635928620
Seller: iswearonchanel 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321635928620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## malle1985

Hi!

I am sorry, this will be posted all wrong and not with all neccessary photos. But i will pick this bag up in just a few hours, and i REALLY hope that maybe you would be able to tell me if the bag looks good so far, or if you see any red flags in the pictures at the ad. 

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=55033446&searchclickthrough=true

Hoping, HOPING for help. 

Thanks, and have a great weekend


----------



## shoprgrl

Can you authenticate this? Price seems too good.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ST-LAURENT-...e-Bag-Retail-3500-100-AUTHENTIC-/171639649969

Thanks!


----------



## malle1985

Here are pictures of the bag that i posted a link to above: What do you think? It is some years old, and does not have a serialnumber. Does this mean its a fake? I find it hard to believe that a fake ysl has the name on the underside of the zipper?!?


----------



## vesna

malle1985 said:


> Here are pictures of the bag that i posted a link to above: What do you think? It is some years old, and does not have a serialnumber. Does this mean its a fake? I find it hard to believe that a fake ysl has the name on the underside of the zipper?!?


 something is off here, it has to have a serial number inside the pocket...however the gold saint Laurent looks wrong...fakes do have hardware details hardly recognizable from authentic ones, if they are high level fakes...I am not sure about this bag, something is off, perhaps the signature is rubbed off, but it does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

shoprgrl said:


> Can you authenticate this? Price seems too good.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ST-LAURENT-...e-Bag-Retail-3500-100-AUTHENTIC-/171639649969
> 
> Thanks!


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

nai2012 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221658531162?txnId
> 
> This should work x


 
I don't see anything clearly in the photos, sorry


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


>


 I do not see the font clearly (serial number) but it does look good to me, however I can not say for sure...could you provide photo of a Saint Laurent signature in gold letters and a clear straight photo of a serial number from inside the pocket ?


----------



## vesna

Baghera said:


> Thank you very much for your efforts.  The back of the tag has no serial number nor a made in Italy marking.  There is also no documentation paper /card with a series of numbers.  The back of the zipper has a YSL mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863091
> View attachment 2863092


 
this does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

gretzy said:


> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour clutch
> Item number : 231451860938
> Seller: bababa814
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-D...d64f8e4&pid=100034&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=391026208152
> 
> Comment: Can you please help me authenticate this? thank you!


 
this looks off to me, dust bag is an obvious fake, paper tag with serial number is from BDJ shopper, not this clutch, I would stay away


----------



## Baghera

vesna said:


> this does not look good to me


Thank you again.


----------



## I love them all

Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me.


AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT FUCHISA LOGO EMBOSSED BELLE DE JOUR LONG FOLD WALLET 
item no :171636073712
seller : melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171636073712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you


----------



## I love them all

And this one too please


Auth Yves Saint Laurent Zip around Long Wallet Leather Pink 352904 (BF075153)
Item no: 321643767699
Seller:  elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4ae3766793


Thanks


----------



## I love them all

And this too. Thanks.


Item: $575 New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Flap Leather Wallet  
Item no. : 231399757830
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/575-New-...t-/231399757830?pt=Wallet&hash=item35e0801806


----------



## I love them all

And this one also.


Item: YSL Yves Salint Laurent Large Monogram  Flap Wallet Black Pink Red Leather 
Item no: 171623773857
Seller: luxury-kitty-aus
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171623773857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thanks


----------



## vesna

I love them all said:


> Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me.
> 
> 
> AUTH YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT FUCHISA LOGO EMBOSSED BELLE DE JOUR LONG FOLD WALLET
> item no :171636073712
> seller : melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171636073712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

I love them all said:


> And this one too please
> 
> 
> Auth Yves Saint Laurent Zip around Long Wallet Leather Pink 352904 (BF075153)
> Item no: 321643767699
> Seller:  elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4ae3766793
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

I love them all said:


> And this too. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item: $575 New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Flap Leather Wallet
> Item no. : 231399757830
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/575-New-...t-/231399757830?pt=Wallet&hash=item35e0801806


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

I love them all said:


> And this one also.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Salint Laurent Large Monogram  Flap Wallet Black Pink Red Leather
> Item no: 171623773857
> Seller: luxury-kitty-aus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171623773857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I don't know, those are stock photos and no details shown


----------



## I love them all

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


 
Thank you so much Vesna for all you help.


----------



## elizabethq

vesna said:


> I do not see the font clearly (serial number) but it does look good to me, however I can not say for sure...could you provide photo of a Saint Laurent signature in gold letters and a clear straight photo of a serial number from inside the pocket ?



Thank you for replying. I will try to ask for more photos of this clutch and attach them here for you to verify. On the other hand, are we classifying this bag as authentic somehow? Or doubtful?


----------



## vesna

elizabethq said:


> Thank you for replying. I will try to ask for more photos of this clutch and attach them here for you to verify. On the other hand, are we classifying this bag as authentic somehow? Or doubtful?


 I would like to think it is authentic. But you can not know that for clutches until you see those details. They are faked with great mastery. I would say it is fine, the leather and everything look fine to me, but I can not suggest this with any certainty.


----------



## elizabethq

vesna said:


> I would like to think it is authentic. But you can not know that for clutches until you see those details. They are faked with great mastery. I would say it is fine, the leather and everything look fine to me, but I can not suggest this with any certainty.



Will take note of everything you said. I should be more keen though in purchasing cos I know there's a lot of high quality replicas out there. Thank you for taking time.


----------



## mangosalmon

Hi 


please authentic below:

Item: YSL 354120 CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 271746274810
Seller: bribiean1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-3541.../271746274810?pt=AU_Beads&hash=item3f455715fa
Comments:


----------



## lydiaalexisong

Hi, would appreciate if someone could help me to authenticate this clutch before any payment crosses hands  

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LUXUS TASCHE HANDTASCHE CLUTCH LEDER
Listing Number: 321628288695
Seller: luxusamazone
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628288695?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: the logo at the front looks a little off to me. not sure its my first ysl purchase. would appreciate help! thanks


----------



## mangosalmon

hi

I bought this clutch a while ago from Bluefly, They claimed it is authentic, but there is a fault in the bag which made me did not believe them. 
Can you please help me and authentic the bag. Please
I hope the photos are clear enough.
Thank you


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> hi
> 
> I bought this clutch a while ago from Bluefly, They claimed it is authentic, but there is a fault in the bag which made me did not believe them.
> Can you please help me and authentic the bag. Please
> I hope the photos are clear enough.
> Thank you


 
this looks authentic to me .. what is the fault ?


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> please authentic below:
> 
> Item: YSL 354120 CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 271746274810
> Seller: bribiean1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-3541.../271746274810?pt=AU_Beads&hash=item3f455715fa
> Comments:


 
something is off, I would like to see saint Laurent on leather tag straight to see the font nicely, it does not look good from this perspective


----------



## vesna

lydiaalexisong said:


> Hi, would appreciate if someone could help me to authenticate this clutch before any payment crosses hands
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LUXUS TASCHE HANDTASCHE CLUTCH LEDER
> Listing Number: 321628288695
> Seller: luxusamazone
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628288695?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: the logo at the front looks a little off to me. not sure its my first ysl purchase. would appreciate help! thanks


 Logo looks off, you are right


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me .. what is the fault ?



Hi Vesna,, thank you so much for the good news!! yeayyy!

if you look closely the photo, you can see there is uneven folds on the bottom of the bag and the sides. 

It is quite hard to take clear photos.


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Hi Vesna,, thank you so much for the good news!! yeayyy!
> 
> if you look closely the photo, you can see there is uneven folds on the bottom of the bag and the sides.
> 
> It is quite hard to take clear photos.


 
I see ...wow, is this die to it being a good fake, except for this ? or the quality really dropped like everything else - my horror stories about Miu Miu and Mulberry quality  


not sure what to say, all the details look right, except the lining....can you make a better photo of leather tag with Saint Laurent signature , straight to see font better, and serial number inside the pocket, as good as you can


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me .. what is the fault ?





vesna said:


> I see ...wow, is this die to it being a good fake, except for this ? or the quality really dropped like everything else - my horror stories about Miu Miu and Mulberry quality
> 
> 
> not sure what to say, all the details look right, except the lining....can you make a better photo of leather tag with Saint Laurent signature , straight to see font better, and serial number inside the pocket, as good as you can



I never bought anything from Bluefly anymore after receiving this clutch. 

I will upload clear photos for you


----------



## loveshopping23

Hi there

Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks

Item:AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Black Croc Embossed Leather Medium Bucket Bag Listing Number:321644378303
Seller: iswearonchanel
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321644378303?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vesna

loveshopping23 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks
> 
> Item:AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Black Croc Embossed Leather Medium Bucket Bag Listing Number:321644378303
> Seller: iswearonchanel
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321644378303?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 looks authentic to me


----------



## loveshopping23

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much


----------



## cbl_2012

Hi can you please authenticate this item: 

Item: Saint Laurent cassandre clutch bag
Listing Number: 111577084576
Seller: bcoy92
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111577084576?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Thanks so much!


----------



## deltalady

Item: SLP Large Red Matelasse Classic Monogram bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-l...assic-monogram-satchel-lipstick-red-new-73385
Comments:Thanks!


----------



## vesna

deltalady said:


> Item: SLP Large Red Matelasse Classic Monogram bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-l...assic-monogram-satchel-lipstick-red-new-73385
> Comments:Thanks!


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

cbl_2012 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent cassandre clutch bag
> Listing Number: 111577084576
> Seller: bcoy92
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111577084576?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 photos do not show any detail, lie a close-up of signature and serial number from inside and paper with serial number


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> something is off, I would like to see saint Laurent on leather tag straight to see the font nicely, it does not look good from this perspective



Hi Vesna, 

I have messaged the seller asking for more photos and reminded her again 3 times today.
also, I mentioned that I need the photos for authentication purpose with purseforum and other website which is required me to pay. I mentioned that in order to show her that I am a serious buyer.
 Unfortunately, she might be ignoring my messages on purpose. 
and today I found out she has blocked me bidding on her items!! 
clearly something suss with the seller. 
I did not even know ebay seller can block people to bid. 




*her only reply about providing me with more photos. *





*showing my 3 messages for the seller.*





*blocked! cannot bid !!!*


----------



## mangosalmon

vesna said:


> something is off, I would like to see saint Laurent on leather tag straight to see the font nicely, it does not look good from this perspective





vesna said:


> I see ...wow, is this die to it being a good fake, except for this ? or the quality really dropped like everything else - my horror stories about Miu Miu and Mulberry quality
> 
> 
> not sure what to say, all the details look right, except the lining....can you make a better photo of leather tag with Saint Laurent signature , straight to see font better, and serial number inside the pocket, as good as you can



Further to my query...

I tried to take photos the best I can! 
during the photoshoot, I found a crack/torn in my YSL clutch.. is this normal?? 
I am very worried that the bag is not authentic. Please help.


----------



## MAGJES

Really wanting to try a "Mini" Sac de Jour and love this vibrant color.

Item:  SAINT LAURENT SAC de JOUR ELECTRIC BLUE MINI NANO MESSENGER BAG
Seller: Personalshoppers
Item #: 231447859723
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2die4-SAINT...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e35e120b

Thank you!


----------



## lydiaalexisong

lydiaalexisong said:


> Hi, would appreciate if someone could help me to authenticate this clutch before any payment crosses hands
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT LUXUS TASCHE HANDTASCHE CLUTCH LEDER
> Listing Number: 321628288695
> Seller: luxusamazone
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628288695?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: the logo at the front looks a little off to me. not sure its my first ysl purchase. would appreciate help! thanks



Vesna, thank you your help earlier on. The seller has provided me with two other photos of the logo and serial number in the interior and continues to claim that it is 100% authentic. 

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/l...[user]=142412212&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/l...[user]=142412212&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

To refresh, this is the link to the clutch I am asking about:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628288695?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also, I found two listings on a reputable site which contain two clutches that are quite similar to this piece we are talking about i.e. the logo in front is strangely smaller and there is a 'rive gauche' inside the inner satin lining. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rent/black-patent-leather-clutch-951438.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...laurent/gold-leather-clutch-bag-1328183.shtml

Could this be an old model of the BDJ thats why the design is significantly different? Could someone enlighten me on why some models have 'rive gauche' and some don't? This is my first ysl purchase so hope someone can help me out! thanks xx


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Further to my query...
> 
> I tried to take photos the best I can!
> during the photoshoot, I found a crack/torn in my YSL clutch.. is this normal??
> I am very worried that the bag is not authentic. Please help.


 
not normal at all, but the drop in quality is just horrible all over the place...YSL few years ago had a besace made from bubbly leather which was pealing all over....etc etc


it does look authentic but it is so problematic that it is just awful....return it if you can, and if they do not accept (Blyefly does), argue with those photos and details, as well as a crack.


----------



## vesna

lydiaalexisong said:


> Vesna, thank you your help earlier on. The seller has provided me with two other photos of the logo and serial number in the interior and continues to claim that it is 100% authentic.
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/lydiaalexisong/media/taschelvlila_02_zpsqcls1iwa.jpg.html?filters[user]=142412212&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/lydiaalexisong/media/taschelvlila_01_zpsijfn3bv1.jpg.html?filters[user]=142412212&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> To refresh, this is the link to the clutch I am asking about:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321628288695?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also, I found two listings on a reputable site which contain two clutches that are quite similar to this piece we are talking about i.e. the logo in front is strangely smaller and there is a 'rive gauche' inside the inner satin lining.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rent/black-patent-leather-clutch-951438.shtml
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...laurent/gold-leather-clutch-bag-1328183.shtml
> 
> Could this be an old model of the BDJ thats why the design is significantly different? Could someone enlighten me on why some models have 'rive gauche' and some don't? This is my first ysl purchase so hope someone can help me out! thanks xx


 
yours does have "rive gauche" and mine, which is newer one does not. They stopped printing Rive Gauche on many styles, including Easy, even before it turned into SLP. However, my logo is similar (large) like yours. I bough mine in Bergdorf, I was burned by the fake from "ebay", and got my case fine, then decided to spill money and get the real one.


----------



## vesna

MAGJES said:


> Really wanting to try a "Mini" Sac de Jour and love this vibrant color.
> 
> Item:  SAINT LAURENT SAC de JOUR ELECTRIC BLUE MINI NANO MESSENGER BAG
> Seller: Personalshoppers
> Item #: 231447859723
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2die4-SAINT...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e35e120b
> 
> Thank you!


 great bag from a great seller !!!


----------



## vesna

mangosalmon said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have messaged the seller asking for more photos and reminded her again 3 times today.
> also, I mentioned that I need the photos for authentication purpose with purseforum and other website which is required me to pay. I mentioned that in order to show her that I am a serious buyer.
> Unfortunately, she might be ignoring my messages on purpose.
> and today I found out she has blocked me bidding on her items!!
> clearly something suss with the seller.
> I did not even know ebay seller can block people to bid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *her only reply about providing me with more photos. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *showing my 3 messages for the seller.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blocked! cannot bid !!!*


 


this is just plain crazy .... yes, I know you can block buyers, and I did that for few which "bough " my items and never paid, and their username was just a bunch of numbers and letters....often kids are playing like that, and I had to research how to block certain buyers.......


wow, the reason being authentication ????  She has a fake then


----------



## MAGJES

vesna said:


> great bag from a great seller !!!



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## loverundercover

Item: YSL tassel clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: acepua
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...sl+clutch&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-8,8
Comments:
I asked the seller for more pics and will post what they sent below. They also sent pictures of another YSL clutch they have. I'm not too familiar with YSL bags and would appreciate any comments.


----------



## sparksndheels

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Black RRP £1735.00
 Listing Number: 391032447085
 Seller:papillon256
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5b0b59a06d
 Comments: Would be great if you could help with this one many thanks


----------



## Luxx.ha

Item:Yves saint Laurent petit cabas Y macho
Listing Number:221669987381
Seller:mibao26
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221669987381?redirect=mobile
Comments:Hi. I just absolutely love this bag. Could someone pls help me authenticate this. Thank u so much for taking to the time to read this.


----------



## sambina29

Item: YSL AUTHENTIC BO CABAS CHYC LEOPARD PRINT BAG $2195

Listing Number: 885124250834

Seller: consigned2sell

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-AUTHENT...2e2878b320dbb1ef248f6c445&pwid=consigned2sell

Comments:  I love this bag, but don't know much about YSL. Could someone please authenticate for me?  Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

loverundercover said:


> Item: YSL tassel clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: acepua
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...sl+clutch&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-8,8
> Comments:
> I asked the seller for more pics and will post what they sent below. They also sent pictures of another YSL clutch they have. I'm not too familiar with YSL bags and would appreciate any comments.


 
I am not sure, there is something off with the font, but I can not see Saint Laurent under the snap well, enlarged .....can not be of much help, sorry


----------



## vesna

sparksndheels said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Black RRP £1735.00
> Listing Number: 391032447085
> Seller:papillon256
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5b0b59a06d
> Comments: Would be great if you could help with this one many thanks


 this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

sambina29 said:


> Item: YSL AUTHENTIC BO CABAS CHYC LEOPARD PRINT BAG $2195
> 
> Listing Number: 885124250834
> 
> Seller: consigned2sell
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-AUTHENT...2e2878b320dbb1ef248f6c445&pwid=consigned2sell
> 
> Comments:  I love this bag, but don't know much about YSL. Could someone please authenticate for me?  Thanks in advance


 
this looks authentic to me


----------



## janne123

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Ysl vintage veske,1200 NOK

Listing Number: 55136527 (at www.finn.no)

Seller: Guri

Link:http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=55136527&searchclickthrough=true


Comments: Please see attached photos and also the link to the page where it is listed 

Hope you can help! Thank you.

BR,
Janne


----------



## Syrenitytoo

vesna said:


> this is just plain crazy .... yes, I know you can block buyers, and I did that for few which "bough " my items and never paid, and their username was just a bunch of numbers and letters....often kids are playing like that, and I had to research how to block certain buyers.......
> 
> 
> wow, the reason being authentication ????  She has a fake then


My thoughts exactly. As a seller, you never mind giving additional info, unless of corse you don't want to answer honestly.


----------



## loverundercover

vesna said:


> I am not sure, there is something off with the font, but I can not see Saint Laurent under the snap well, enlarged .....can not be of much help, sorry


Thank you for taking the time out to check. 

I think I will pass as when I asked for more pictures, they only sent one and then sent me pictures of another YSL bag they are offering.


----------



## vesna

janne123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Ysl vintage veske,1200 NOK
> 
> Listing Number: 55136527 (at http://www.finn.no)
> 
> Seller: Guri
> 
> Link:http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=55136527&searchclickthrough=true
> 
> 
> Comments: Please see attached photos and also the link to the page where it is listed
> 
> Hope you can help! Thank you.
> 
> BR,
> Janne


 I am sorry, I am not familiar with the style, but it would be good to see YSL sign on the front of the bag and any signature inside, a tag, metal plate, anything


----------



## cherry3168

Hi guys,

Can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me. I won this clutch and not too sure is an authentic item..  please help.. many thanks in advance.

Item:  Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal YSL Signature
Listing number: 151544743499
Seller: burnsrebec 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...w0dBJXb3IZKt7z9TRuJ6c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Kl1234

Please authenticate for me:

Item: Saint Laurent mini cassandre crossbody 
Seller: vpor4818
Item #:
331456377361
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331456377361?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

cherry3168 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me. I won this clutch and not too sure is an authentic item..  please help.. many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item:  Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal YSL Signature
> Listing number: 151544743499
> Seller: burnsrebec
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...w0dBJXb3IZKt7z9TRuJ6c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
here we authenticate prior to bidding because it is not fair to the seller now to back away. I think this is not authentic clutch, please next time post here before bidding, even if you lose it, there will be another one


----------



## vesna

Kl1234 said:


> Please authenticate for me:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent mini cassandre crossbody
> Seller: vpor4818
> Item #:
> 331456377361
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331456377361?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 I am not too familiar with the details of this bag, but what I see looks authentic


----------



## cherry3168

vesna said:


> here we authenticate prior to bidding because it is not fair to the seller now to back away. I think this is not authentic clutch, please next time post here before bidding, even if you lose it, there will be another one



Thank you so much for ur time to authenticated my item.  I did paid for it and after I received it I couldn't find the serial number.. Then I posted here. xD
Seller still said it is an authentic YSL clutch, also money back guarantee for the item that she sell. I will return for sure! Thanks again for your time!!


----------



## Kl1234

vesna said:


> I am not too familiar with the details of this bag, but what I see looks authentic



Thanks for your time


----------



## vesna

cherry3168 said:


> Thank you so much for ur time to authenticated my item.  I did paid for it and after I received it I couldn't find the serial number.. Then I posted here. xD
> Seller still said it is an authentic YSL clutch, also money back guarantee for the item that she sell. I will return for sure! Thanks again for your time!!


 oh sorry, I did not understand the entire story, many bid and win and then ask before paying. I am truly sorry...


serial number should be inside the inner pocket...but I do not think it is authentic, if you can return, that would be best


----------



## nattynattoo

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to this forum and please excuse me if I've done something wrong.

Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas chyc black Medium size
Seller: mesherjakovaelena
Item #: 261753651058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1bbbf72
comment: I've never buy any bag from eBay before. I've been following this bag for a while. Yesterday, it showed sold out but not sure why today it's available again with a same seller. Seller has pretty good rating though.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sambina29

Item: YSL GREY LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR CABAS CHYC HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER LARGE NEW NWT
Listing Number: 171660981481
Seller: omg-q-girl
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171660981481?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  I am hoping you wouldn't mind authenticating another bag for me. This would be a gift for my mom, so I want to make sure that it's legit. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

nattynattoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to this forum and please excuse me if I've done something wrong.
> 
> Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas chyc black Medium size
> Seller: mesherjakovaelena
> Item #: 261753651058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1bbbf72
> comment: I've never buy any bag from eBay before. I've been following this bag for a while. Yesterday, it showed sold out but not sure why today it's available again with a same seller. Seller has pretty good rating though.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 

it is sold again  


I would like to see the underside of a zipper head though to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

sambina29 said:


> Item: YSL GREY LEOPARD PRINT PONY HAIR CABAS CHYC HANDBAG BLACK LEATHER LARGE NEW NWT
> Listing Number: 171660981481
> Seller: omg-q-girl
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171660981481?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  I am hoping you wouldn't mind authenticating another bag for me. This would be a gift for my mom, so I want to make sure that it's legit. Thanks so much in advance!


 
this one is 100% legit, great present, lucky mom


any number of bags you post here, no limit


----------



## nattynattoo

vesna said:


> it is sold again
> 
> 
> I would like to see the underside of a zipper head though to be 100% sure



Thank you anyway Vesna


----------



## sambina29

Thanks so much, Vesna!  Really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Dee.

Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL
Listing Number: 251811217595
Seller: Local seller/ also on Ebay
Link: Local http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/brand-new-ysl-crossbody/1047999111
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ysl-Small-Crossbody-Bag-/251811217595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3aa11e40bb
Comments: From a part of town that is known to have a lot of fakes, the seller is actually selling two fake Chanel jumbos as well. 
Thank you in advance!! :]


----------



## vesna

Dee. said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL
> Listing Number: 251811217595
> Seller: Local seller/ also on Ebay
> Link: Local http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/brand-new-ysl-crossbody/1047999111
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ysl-Small-Cr...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3aa11e40bb
> Comments: From a part of town that is known to have a lot of fakes, the seller is actually selling two fake Chanel jumbos as well.
> Thank you in advance!! :]


 no feature is visible to authenticate, but even with a rough photo I see that the inner leather tag looks wrong


----------



## chloe_yl

Item:  YSL medium tote bag / cabas chyc 
Listing Number: 55087641
Seller: hannah
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=55087641&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=ysl

Comments: Hi  i love this bag! Could someone please authenticate for me?  Thank you so much for taking the time, would appreciate help! thanks


----------



## chynadoil1

Can someone please take a look at this link and confirm its authentic? I've never shopped on this site before and they're in another country's. Thanks!

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/yves-saint-laurent-leopard-cabas-chyc-clutch/


----------



## Dee.

vesna said:


> no feature is visible to authenticate, but even with a rough photo I see that the inner leather tag looks wrong



Thank you so much Vesna!


----------



## joesmom11

Hi All! I am new to the forum and had a question. A very good friend is a top buyer at Saks NYC and gets loads of goodies! She has a small YSL Cassandre tassel bag she wants to put for sale but we can't locate a serial #. We called YSL downtown and the SA told us that some of the newer St Laurent Cassandre bags do not have. Can you confirm/clarify? Thanks so much!


----------



## jamcl31

Item: YSL Clutch
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/65165517/ysl+clutch?referralKeywords=Ysl+clutch
Seller: kloekho
Photos: http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...C-C761-48D9-BEDE-16F7CD0F56FE_zps41xwbxql.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...4-BF67-435C-9858-76DA57F0B138_zpsewuhp8lr.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...7-1A3F-4F77-9967-98D963AAB24D_zpsnoauctnl.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...A-59BC-4944-B3F9-A91FFE973753_zpsk8m3s4n9.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...D-9BEA-4358-990B-77F674E3D3DF_zps5qoqywkb.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...9-FDA2-4C1C-9BD1-3AFDCBED1843_zpszlaut5x1.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Savtse27

Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas
Item Number: 271762390258
Seller: Brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YVES-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f464cfcf2
Comment: Hi Vesna! I've purchased my 2nd Saint Laurent bag  Please kindly help me authenticate this bag.  I've already requested the seller for additional pictures but it will take a few days as the seller needs to receive this bag from his retail store.  I am so excited for this bag and really hope that it is authentic. 


P.S. This is the measurement of the bag per the listing:

W36 cm 
H21 cm 
D19.5cm

(W14.1" x H8.2" x D7.6")

Do you think this bag is the petite, mini, small, medium or large?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Vesna!  I hope you can give me your thoughts on this bag.  I really like it but not sure on it's authenticity since the description is so vague.  (It's also been relisted.)  Thank you!  

Item: YSL Leather Belt Bag
Listing Number: 111591187487
Seller: fabian1marina
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Leather-Belt-Bag-/111591187487?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb5a641f


----------



## hapi2009

Hello! Please kindly help authenticate the following item. Thank you!!!

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT "CLASSIC Y" RED LEATHER CLUTCH SOLD OUT NEW W TAGS!

Item Number: 231469844500

Seller: lmillerboys

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231469844500


----------



## TT2IVY

hi guys!

 please help me authenticate..

 Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Patent Leather Bag with Tassel.

 thanks!


----------



## TT2IVY

I wanna add two more pictures but system denied.


----------



## cbl_2012

Hi will you please help me authenticate:

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 151576939363
Seller: ern_hu2014
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151576939363?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

TT2IVY said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please help me authenticate..
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Patent Leather Bag with Tassel.
> 
> thanks!


 
all the details look good tome, could you post serial number inside the pocket more straight/ I know it is hard


----------



## vesna

hapi2009 said:


> Hello! Please kindly help authenticate the following item. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT "CLASSIC Y" RED LEATHER CLUTCH SOLD OUT NEW W TAGS!
> 
> Item Number: 231469844500
> 
> Seller: lmillerboys
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231469844500


 Authentic bag from a good  seller


----------



## vesna

chloe_yl said:


> Item:  YSL medium tote bag / cabas chyc
> Listing Number: 55087641
> Seller: hannah
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=55087641&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=ysl
> 
> Comments: Hi  i love this bag! Could someone please authenticate for me?  Thank you so much for taking the time, would appreciate help! thanks


 Hi, I can not see the leather tag well enlarged, and also serial number inside the pocket, everything else seems good to me


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> Hello Vesna!  I hope you can give me your thoughts on this bag.  I really like it but not sure on it's authenticity since the description is so vague.  (It's also been relisted.)  Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Leather Belt Bag
> Listing Number: 111591187487
> Seller: fabian1marina
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Leather-Belt-Bag-/111591187487?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb5a641f


 
I am not sure because all the important details are missing, inner leather tag, serial number, if the seller could provide those photos it would be great


----------



## vesna

chynadoil1 said:


> Can someone please take a look at this link and confirm its authentic? I've never shopped on this site before and they're in another country's. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/yves-saint-laurent-leopard-cabas-chyc-clutch/


 
I think this site is fine, I did a little search here on tPF, we have that function, and it is listed as the site to go for already sold items in stores...


----------



## vesna

joesmom11 said:


> Hi All! I am new to the forum and had a question. A very good friend is a top buyer at Saks NYC and gets loads of goodies! She has a small YSL Cassandre tassel bag she wants to put for sale but we can't locate a serial #. We called YSL downtown and the SA told us that some of the newer St Laurent Cassandre bags do not have. Can you confirm/clarify? Thanks so much!


 could it be inside the tight inner pocket ?


----------



## vesna

jamcl31 said:


> Item: YSL Clutch
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/65165517/ysl+clutch?referralKeywords=Ysl+clutch
> Seller: kloekho
> Photos: http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...C-C761-48D9-BEDE-16F7CD0F56FE_zps41xwbxql.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...4-BF67-435C-9858-76DA57F0B138_zpsewuhp8lr.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...7-1A3F-4F77-9967-98D963AAB24D_zpsnoauctnl.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...A-59BC-4944-B3F9-A91FFE973753_zpsk8m3s4n9.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...D-9BEA-4358-990B-77F674E3D3DF_zps5qoqywkb.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...9-FDA2-4C1C-9BD1-3AFDCBED1843_zpszlaut5x1.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


 
hi, this does not look good to me, some red flags are there


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas
> Item Number: 271762390258
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YVES-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f464cfcf2
> Comment: Hi Vesna! I've purchased my 2nd Saint Laurent bag  Please kindly help me authenticate this bag.  I've already requested the seller for additional pictures but it will take a few days as the seller needs to receive this bag from his retail store.  I am so excited for this bag and really hope that it is authentic.
> 
> 
> P.S. This is the measurement of the bag per the listing:
> 
> W36 cm
> H21 cm
> D19.5cm
> 
> (W14.1" x H8.2" x D7.6")
> 
> Do you think this bag is the petite, mini, small, medium or large?  Thank you so much!!!


 
no red flags, looks goo din my opinion, but we could have serial number and better photo of hardware


looks like a medium to me, the measures are for medium


----------



## hapi2009

vesna said:


> Authentic bag from a good  seller




Thank you so much vesna!!!


----------



## TT2IVY

vesna said:


> all the details look good tome, could you post serial number inside the pocket more straight/ I know it is hard




Thank you so much Vesna&#65292;I tried to take a good picture for serial number, but it is really hard coz the pocket is small and tight. This picture is the best I can do.


----------



## sugacookie

vesna said:


> I am not sure because all the important details are missing, inner leather tag, serial number, if the seller could provide those photos it would be great


Hi Vesna,
I did inquire but got no response yet.  The pictures look OK but like you said, all the significant parts are not clearly shown and the price is so low.  If it's too good to be true, it probably is.  Thanks for taking the time to help.  Cheers!


----------



## vesna

sugacookie said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I did inquire but got no response yet.  The pictures look OK but like you said, all the significant parts are not clearly shown and the price is so low.  If it's too good to be true, it probably is.  Thanks for taking the time to help.  Cheers!


 


I would love to see inner leather tag better if possible


----------



## vesna

TT2IVY said:


> Thank you so much Vesna&#65292;I tried to take a good picture for serial number, but it is really hard coz the pocket is small and tight. This picture is the best I can do.


 
I think it looks good


----------



## sugacookie

vesna said:


> I would love to see inner leather tag better if possible


Me too but sadly, the buyer has not responded.  :cry:


----------



## cbl_2012

Hi will you please help me authenticate:

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 151576939363
Seller: ern_hu2014
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151576939363?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

cbl_2012 said:


> Hi will you please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 151576939363
> Seller: ern_hu2014
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151576939363?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
sorry, not authentic in my opinion


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas
> Item Number: 271762390258
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YVES-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f464cfcf2
> Comment: Hi Vesna! I've purchased my 2nd Saint Laurent bag  Please  kindly help me authenticate this bag.  I've already requested the seller  for additional pictures but it will take a few days as the seller needs  to receive this bag from his retail store.  I am so excited for this  bag and really hope that it is authentic.
> 
> 
> P.S. This is the measurement of the bag per the listing:
> 
> W36 cm
> H21 cm
> D19.5cm
> 
> (W14.1" x H8.2" x D7.6")
> 
> Do you think this bag is the petite, mini, small, medium or large?  Thank you so much!!!






vesna said:


> no red flags, looks goo din my opinion, but we could have serial number and better photo of hardware
> 
> 
> looks like a medium to me, the measures are for medium



Hi Vesna, the seller sent me more pictures.  Please have a look. Thank you so much for your time


----------



## Savtse27




----------



## Savtse27

Do you happen to know the actual name of the color of this bag and what year it is?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## cathe_kim

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large $2150 Medium Brown Authentic Handbag Bag
Listing Number: 331467929790
Seller: pinetreecity1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331467929790?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cathe_kim

And hopefully this one too? 


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Cabas Leather Large Brown Tote Bag
Listing Number: 1763074
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-saint-laurent-chyc-cabas-leather-large-tote-bag-brown-1763074/
Comments: I think this and the one requested above are the same bag/color but I'm not quite sure.. Thanks again!


----------



## dochunnybunny

Dear valued authenticators, 
I would like to ask for your help in authenticating this YSL clutch that I am interested in purchasing. Thank you so much.

Item: YSL belle de jour Clutch
Seller: private
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pmgi21lixmkse85/AABwDDXgTPm02WZ9JD5rvMn5a

Comments: pls help me authenticate. Thank you so much.


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> Do you happen to know the actual name of the color of this bag and what year it is?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


  looks great to me  looks like fuchsia to me


----------



## vesna

cathe_kim said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large $2150 Medium Brown Authentic Handbag Bag
> Listing Number: 331467929790
> Seller: pinetreecity1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331467929790?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks so much in advance!


  authentic


----------



## vesna

cathe_kim said:


> And hopefully this one too?
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chyc Cabas Leather Large Brown Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 1763074
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-saint-laurent-chyc-cabas-leather-large-tote-bag-brown-1763074/
> Comments: I think this and the one requested above are the same bag/color but I'm not quite sure.. Thanks again!


 
looks good although vital details are blurry or not visible...it is the same colour as the one before, the other one is guaranteed authentic


----------



## vesna

dochunnybunny said:


> Dear valued authenticators,
> I would like to ask for your help in authenticating this YSL clutch that I am interested in purchasing. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: YSL belle de jour Clutch
> Seller: private
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pmgi21lixmkse85/AABwDDXgTPm02WZ9JD5rvMn5a
> 
> Comments: pls help me authenticate. Thank you so much.


 I am  not sure, I can not see vital details, inner serial number (from inside the pocket) , not sure, it is very hard to authenticate clutches without all paper tags (especially the rectangular one with rounded corners turned to the side with the text), dust bag and a little material content tag from it ....


----------



## dochunnybunny

Thanks. I will try to ask the seller for more photos. &#128522; I appreciate all the help. Once again, thank you.


----------



## dochunnybunny

Dear Vesna, 
I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me this link. Thanks. 

Item: YSL clutch
Seller: Private
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sktw4uyyyo6js14/AAA0Mvyi9XVz3xabc5nR311aa

Comments: pls authenticate. Thank you so much.


----------



## dochunnybunny

dochunnybunny said:


> Dear Vesna,
> I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me this link. Thanks.
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Seller: Private
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sktw4uyyyo6js14/AAA0Mvyi9XVz3xabc5nR311aa
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/932ivfzsw3er76k/AAA5sSurq4AYjYQghCpx18pla
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pmgi21lixmkse85/AABwDDXgTPm02WZ9JD5rvMn5a
> 
> Comments: pls authenticate. Thank you so much.




Thanks so much!


----------



## dochunnybunny

Dear Vesna, 
I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me these links. Thanks. 

Item: YSL belle de jour clutch
Seller: Private
Links: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sktw4uyyyo6js14/AAA0Mvyi9XVz3xabc5nR311aa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/932ivfzsw3er76k/AAA5sSurq4AYjYQghCpx18pla

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pmgi21lixmkse85/AABwDDXgTPm02WZ9JD5rvMn5a

Comments: pls authenticate. Thank you so much.&#128522; I am truly sorry if I have posted twice because I made a mistake and quoted my own post.


----------



## vesna

dochunnybunny said:


> Dear Vesna,
> I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me these links. Thanks.
> 
> Item: YSL belle de jour clutch
> Seller: Private
> Links: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sktw4uyyyo6js14/AAA0Mvyi9XVz3xabc5nR311aa
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/932ivfzsw3er76k/AAA5sSurq4AYjYQghCpx18pla
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pmgi21lixmkse85/AABwDDXgTPm02WZ9JD5rvMn5a
> 
> Comments: pls authenticate. Thank you so much.&#128522; I am truly sorry if I have posted twice because I made a mistake and quoted my own post.


 
all the details which I saw look fine to me...but I personally  have not seen a BDJ clutch with the bottom that is stitched.....always rounded one piece of the leather, perhaps they are made like this as well, but I do not know, sorry


----------



## dochunnybunny

vesna said:


> all the details which I saw look fine to me...but I personally  have not seen a BDJ clutch with the bottom that is stitched.....always rounded one piece of the leather, perhaps they are made like this as well, but I do not know, sorry




Thank you so much. Your help is very much appreciated. &#128522;


----------



## Grintea

Item: Classic monogramme satchel - Metallic blue
Seller: Reebonz
Comments:
Hi Vesna, please help me out with this one. I'm worried as I don't see the SL stamp on the interior of the flap cus the other monogramme satchels have it near the button closure. Plus someone had cancelled the number on the authenticity card and wrote another number?! 

I couldn't take a photo of the serial number on the pocket as it was too tight to get a photo. Let me know if you need more pictures and I'll provide them. Hopefully this baby is the real deal cus Reebonz has been pretty reliable! 

Thanks


----------



## vesna

Grintea said:


> Item: Classic monogramme satchel - Metallic blue
> Seller: Reebonz
> Comments:
> Hi Vesna, please help me out with this one. I'm worried as I don't see the SL stamp on the interior of the flap cus the other monogramme satchels have it near the button closure. Plus someone had cancelled the number on the authenticity card and wrote another number?!
> 
> I couldn't take a photo of the serial number on the pocket as it was too tight to get a photo. Let me know if you need more pictures and I'll provide them. Hopefully this baby is the real deal cus Reebonz has been pretty reliable!
> 
> Thanks


 I honestly don't know. metallic have very often different setup of serial number and signature, even in the older YSL bags. I am not familiar with it, so I would not know. Serial number is the one on the left on the paper, so compare that to the inside the pocket one. can you make a photo of the leather tag signature straight ?


----------



## Orbeck

Item: Sac de Jour Nano - bright orange 
Seller: Private

Comments:

Hi Vesna, please help me out with this Saint Laurent bag. I've bought this from a girl about 6 months ago, she bought it in may/june 2014 from a local shop here in Norway, it is from the saint laurent spring collection 2014. She did'nt provide me with a receipt, so i've always been worried that she might have sold me a fake. And I just want to be sure, hope that you can help me. I would be so grateful 

There is two things that make me unsure of the authenticity; 1 is that the leather sample isnt all the way orange through and 2 - there isnt any stamp on the leather that holds the padlock. Everythings else feels and looks real, and the bag is of high quality. 

I could only take a vague picture of the serial number in the pocket as it was incredible tight. I aslo could read; made in italy, but not the number. If you need more pictures i'll send them. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ckzg729mzs5u5o3/AADTF-JYtFMpRwnz4OQQxskLa?dl=0


Thanks


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch
 Listing Number: 181646405878
 Seller: gillian_ge
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4af830f6
 Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Grintea

vesna said:


> I honestly don't know. metallic have very often different setup of serial number and signature, even in the older YSL bags. I am not familiar with it, so I would not know. Serial number is the one on the left on the paper, so compare that to the inside the pocket one. can you make a photo of the leather tag signature straight ?



Sure, here's it is. I tried to peer into the pocket and I saw a bunch of really small numbers but can't make out the numbers at all... way too dark. Ugh this is so frustrating


----------



## vesna

Grintea said:


> Sure, here's it is. I tried to peer into the pocket and I saw a bunch of really small numbers but can't make out the numbers at all... way too dark. Ugh this is so frustrating


 
this looks good to me, try to see if those numbers (the left group) is the same as the one on paper tag, they should be the same


----------



## vesna

Orbeck said:


> Item: Sac de Jour Nano - bright orange
> Seller: Private
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Vesna, please help me out with this Saint Laurent bag. I've bought this from a girl about 6 months ago, she bought it in may/june 2014 from a local shop here in Norway, it is from the saint laurent spring collection 2014. She did'nt provide me with a receipt, so i've always been worried that she might have sold me a fake. And I just want to be sure, hope that you can help me. I would be so grateful
> 
> There is two things that make me unsure of the authenticity; 1 is that the leather sample isnt all the way orange through and 2 - there isnt any stamp on the leather that holds the padlock. Everythings else feels and looks real, and the bag is of high quality.
> 
> I could only take a vague picture of the serial number in the pocket as it was incredible tight. I aslo could read; made in italy, but not the number. If you need more pictures i'll send them.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ckzg729mzs5u5o3/AADTF-JYtFMpRwnz4OQQxskLa?dl=0
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
this is really strange, I have not seen a padlock without any imprint, and the piece of leather is odd. The rest look good to me, but I am not sure if SLP made bags with these odd features, I am sorry, I can not be of more help 


also, the key holder I have seen on every bag has the colour of the bag, only black has black,and yours is not orange ?


----------



## annie176

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Universite Bag Medium
Listing Number: #181659664448
Seller: marc.coriolan347
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181659664448?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: This is my very first luxury bag purchase I am just wondering if this checks out as the seller is new.  Thank you so much for your assistance!!  I love this bag


----------



## Orbeck

Thank you Vesna. Although now I'm more anxious. I think the leather on the key is black because of the inside of the bag is black. I have to investigate further. Could it be some limited edition type? I think they just began with the nano size in 2014, but i cant be sure.


----------



## Grintea

vesna said:


> this looks good to me, try to see if those numbers (the left group) is the same as the one on paper tag, they should be the same



Thanks, you're the best!


----------



## Orbeck

Vesna thank you so much for the feedback!! But could you take a look at this for me also?

I found a bag which has the strange features mine have on ebay. Did look up the name of the bag, mine says bright orange from the store tag, but it is also named neon orange other places (same color of the bag, but slightly different names, is that normal?). Have searched and searched. Did find that net-a-porter sold this last year and some other places. 

Here is the link for net-a-porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...er&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-aOdlBLf.3KUbziA52PkhZw#

I can confirm it is lined with black suede.

Here from another site:

http://www.avenuek.com/product/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano-baby-mini-leather-tote-orange/53258

And I found pictures where the shop in Norway advertised for it several times. But I have never seen all the details, so therefor i've been slightly apprehensive. Can you take a look? Is the seller reliable? Maybe I can trust that the bag is real after all? It is a limited edition so that can explain it, but it is strange anyways. 

Here is the bag on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SAINT-L...996eafe&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=7&sd=261750623664

Is it possible i can relax now? or should i investigate further?

Thanks for helping meg Vesna


----------



## Lollypopalling

Hi guys 

I bought this saint laurent cab as chyc bag on ebay for £650. A lady approached me on the streets on London to say it looks cute but its possibly a counterfeit. Please could you help me authenticate this guys? Would appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

Orbeck said:


> Vesna thank you so much for the feedback!! But could you take a look at this for me also?
> 
> I found a bag which has the strange features mine have on ebay. Did look up the name of the bag, mine says bright orange from the store tag, but it is also named neon orange other places (same color of the bag, but slightly different names, is that normal?). Have searched and searched. Did find that net-a-porter sold this last year and some other places.
> 
> Here is the link for net-a-porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...er&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-aOdlBLf.3KUbziA52PkhZw#
> 
> I can confirm it is lined with black suede.
> 
> Here from another site:
> 
> http://www.avenuek.com/product/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano-baby-mini-leather-tote-orange/53258
> 
> And I found pictures where the shop in Norway advertised for it several times. But I have never seen all the details, so therefor i've been slightly apprehensive. Can you take a look? Is the seller reliable? Maybe I can trust that the bag is real after all? It is a limited edition so that can explain it, but it is strange anyways.
> 
> Here is the bag on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SAINT-L...996eafe&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=7&sd=261750623664
> 
> Is it possible i can relax now? or should i investigate further?
> 
> Thanks for helping meg Vesna


 
it could be a limited edition, I don't know really, but it looks good in all aspects except those I have not seen before...but that does not mean it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

Lollypopalling said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I bought this saint laurent cab as chyc bag on ebay for £650. A lady approached me on the streets on London to say it looks cute but its possibly a counterfeit. Please could you help me authenticate this guys? Would appreciate it.


 
hi, what a rude lady 


OK, here is what we need to see - inner leather tag with Saint Laurent signature, inside the pocked serial number clear photo to see the font, underside of a zipper head and zipper pull engravings, anything that has Saint Laurent written or impreinted


----------



## vesna

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch
> Listing Number: 181646405878
> Seller: gillian_ge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4af830f6
> Comments: Thank you!


 it is very hard to authenticate the clutch....only if we can see the straight photo of inner leather tag and inside the pocket serial number, also paper with serial number


----------



## vesna

annie176 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Universite Bag Medium
> Listing Number: #181659664448
> Seller: marc.coriolan347
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181659664448?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: This is my very first luxury bag purchase I am just wondering if this checks out as the seller is new.  Thank you so much for your assistance!!  I love this bag


 
I need to see inner leather tag and inside the pocket serial number straight photos, as straight as possible, I can not say anything on the basis of outside photos, sorry


----------



## Orbeck

Thanks for the help Vesna  I really appreciate it


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL experts,

Good evening,

I will love very much to add this bag to my collection.  Will you please help me to authenticate this lovely bag?

Thank you!

Item name: NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT Yellow Cabas Doctor Bag Y Mustard Mini W/original Receipt

item #:        151563468150
Seller I.D:    josieavila
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-SAI...150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2349e2fd76


----------



## Frequentflyer

Item:  SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAMME Quilted Tote in BEIGE 
Listing Number: 251835514694
Seller:pu1p45ik
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa290ff46
Comments:  Hi Vesna.  This is my first post ever in a forum.  Thank you, in advance, for your assistance.  I purchased this exact bag from the same seller last week and it arrived today.  I was concerned that the handle strap does not have "Saint Laurent" imprinted on the underside.  Additionally, I was a bit concerned that the dust bag does not have a tag on the inside from Saint Laurent.

I am not certain that any of those concerns are valid, but when I saw the same listing from the same seller with the same serial number, my concern grew.  It may simply be that he used the same photos for another listing.  Either way, would you mind giving your thoughts on its authenticity.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lollypopalling

Hahaha! I'm actually glad she pointed that out to me if not i wouldnt have known! 

i have now attached more pictures of the bag as you've requested  thank you so much

apparently there should be leather strips as the zipper linings whereas mine doesn't have that - just the zippers :|



vesna said:


> hi, what a rude lady
> 
> 
> OK, here is what we need to see - inner leather tag with Saint Laurent signature, inside the pocked serial number clear photo to see the font, underside of a zipper head and zipper pull engravings, anything that has Saint Laurent written or impreinted


----------



## vesna

Lollypopalling said:


> Hahaha! I'm actually glad she pointed that out to me if not i wouldnt have known!
> 
> i have now attached more pictures of the bag as you've requested  thank you so much
> 
> apparently there should be leather strips as the zipper linings whereas mine doesn't have that - just the zippers :|


 
oh, it is a fake, I am so sorry


----------



## rockstudaddict

hi Ladies I would need urgent help on this one- I really appreciate it

item: YVES ST LAURENT 100% AUTHENTIC MONOGRAM WALLET/ AMARENA TEXTRD MATELASSÉ LEATHER
seller: chrisco1973502
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I know there might be photos missing but as a first impression what is there to say?

Thanks so much


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL experts,
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> I will love very much to add this bag to my collection.  Will you please help me to authenticate this lovely bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT Yellow Cabas Doctor Bag Y Mustard Mini W/original Receipt
> 
> item #:        151563468150
> Seller I.D:    josieavila
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-SAI...150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2349e2fd76




looks good, however, I really need to see the inner leather tag straight photo as well as the serial number from inside the pocket....any papers with serial number ?


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> looks good, however, I really need to see the inner leather tag straight photo as well as the serial number from inside the pocket....any papers with serial number ?



Hello Vesna,

Thank you!  I will ask the seller to give me those pics.

Julia


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas
> Item Number: 271762390258
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YVES-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f464cfcf2
> Comment: Hi Vesna! I've purchased my 2nd Saint Laurent bag  Please  kindly help me authenticate this bag.  I've already requested the seller  for additional pictures but it will take a few days as the seller needs  to receive this bag from his retail store.  I am so excited for this  bag and really hope that it is authentic.






vesna said:


> looks great to me  looks like fuchsia to me




Hi Vesna, I got the bag today and took my own pictures.  Please take  a look and confirm if both the bag and the dust bag are authentic. Thank you


----------



## Savtse27

More Pics:


----------



## Savtse27

Last Set of Pics:









































The Saint Laurent Dust Bag feels the same quality and material as my other Saint Laurent dust bag for my Sac De Jour except this dust bag does not have the material cloth tag inside.  

I turned it inside out and it does not have the material cloth tag anywhere along the seams.  My other Saint Laurent dust bag for my Sac De Jour had a material cloth tag inside along the seams but this dust bag doesn't seem to have it anywhere.

Please kindly let me know if this Saint Laurent Cabas Y Ligne bag and the Saint Laurent dust bag that I received are both authentic or not.  Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## prettyczel

Hi everyone! pls help me authenticating this YSL bag. Happy Heart's Day! thanks in advance  

Item: YSL two way bag 
Seller: bebegail
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi Loves! Please authenticate this YSL Bifold wallet. TIA!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi Loves! Kindly authenticate this YSL wallet. TIA!


----------



## gummyb34r5

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Cassandre Monogramme Tassel Clutch
Seller: chanel_love
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ogramme-Tassel-Clutch-RED-Chain-Bag/232736321
Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## Mpizza

Hi!
Can you authenticate the following:

YSL small sac du Jour grained leather 

Listing: 281598368052
Seller: jetsetterglobal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190921934

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> Last Set of Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saint Laurent Dust Bag feels the same quality and material as my other Saint Laurent dust bag for my Sac De Jour except this dust bag does not have the material cloth tag inside.
> 
> I turned it inside out and it does not have the material cloth tag anywhere along the seams.  My other Saint Laurent dust bag for my Sac De Jour had a material cloth tag inside along the seams but this dust bag doesn't seem to have it anywhere.
> 
> Please kindly let me know if this Saint Laurent Cabas Y Ligne bag and the Saint Laurent dust bag that I received are both authentic or not.  Thank you so much for your time!


 
I believe that they are authentic. there is nothing off in either of the photos


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi Loves! Kindly authenticate this YSL wallet. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897657
> View attachment 2897658
> View attachment 2897659
> View attachment 2897660
> View attachment 2897661
> View attachment 2897662
> View attachment 2897663


 
details look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

prettyczel said:


> Hi everyone! pls help me authenticating this YSL bag. Happy Heart's Day! thanks in advance
> 
> Item: YSL two way bag
> Seller: bebegail
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails


 
I am sorry, this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

rockstudaddict said:


> hi Ladies I would need urgent help on this one- I really appreciate it
> 
> item: YVES ST LAURENT 100% AUTHENTIC MONOGRAM WALLET/ AMARENA TEXTRD MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> seller: chrisco1973502
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I know there might be photos missing but as a first impression what is there to say?
> 
> Thanks so much


 as far as I see it looks good


----------



## vesna

gummyb34r5 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Cassandre Monogramme Tassel Clutch
> Seller: chanel_love
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ogramme-Tassel-Clutch-RED-Chain-Bag/232736321
> Comments: Thank you!!


 this does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Mpizza said:


> Hi!
> Can you authenticate the following:
> 
> YSL small sac du Jour grained leather
> 
> Listing: 281598368052
> Seller: jetsetterglobal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190921934
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## tv_vt1809

Can someone please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item: Saint Laurent (YSL) Classic Nano Sac de Jour Bag in Grained Black Leather
Listing Number: 261771091472
Seller: stewart_1986
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...r-/261771091472?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1120
Comments:


----------



## Mpizza

Thanks!


----------



## Frequentflyer

Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAMME Quilted Tote in BEIGE 
Listing Number: 251835514694
Seller: pu1p45ik
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...item3aa290ff46

May I please get some help authenticating this bag.  It does not have embossed logos on the underside of the handles, but I am told those bags in London do not have such embossing.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Thanks so much vesna! Cheers!


----------



## tv_vt1809

tv_vt1809 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item: Saint Laurent (YSL) Classic Nano Sac de Jour Bag in Grained Black Leather
> Listing Number: 261771091472
> Seller: stewart_1986
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...r-/261771091472?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1120
> Comments:



I have just received some more photos of this bag's inner lining, attached them here. The seller said the inner serial tag is too hard to take because of the small size of the bag and the location of the tag:


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! Please authenticate this vintage YSL wallet. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Savtse27

vesna said:


> I believe that they are authentic. there is nothing off in either of the photos



Yay!! Thank you Vesna!! I am so happy to know that both the bag and the dust bag are authentic   I will go ahead and leave the seller positive feedback   Thank you so much again!


----------



## DRHP

Hi,
I have just purchased this classic duffle 6 and was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me please?

Thanks so much


----------



## little_j

Hi there, 

Looking for some expert advice if this piece is authentic? 

I don't know much about YSL bags but would love this bag for an upcoming wedding I am attending. 


Thank you so much in advance! 

Item: YSL clutch 
Listing Number: 191509130967
Seller: glasket
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191509130967?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## elizabethq

vesna said:


> I am sorry, this is not an authentic bag



Vesna; the inside lining right? Does it have to match the exterior fabric?


----------



## elizabethq

vesna said:


> oh, it is a fake, I am so sorry



Just curious. Whats wrong with this Cabas?


----------



## elizabethq

Lollypopalling said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I bought this saint laurent cab as chyc bag on ebay for £650. A lady approached me on the streets on London to say it looks cute but its possibly a counterfeit. Please could you help me authenticate this guys? Would appreciate it.



I'm sorry to hear about your bag being a knock off. But thumbs up to that random London lady...she has good eyes huh! Very sharp! I hope whoever the seller of this bag gives you a refund.


----------



## vesna

DRHP said:


> Hi,
> I have just purchased this classic duffle 6 and was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me please?
> 
> Thanks so much


 
hi, please post clear straight and enlarged saint Laurent gold print from the front of the bag, inner leather tag and serial number from inside


----------



## vesna

little_j said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for some expert advice if this piece is authentic?
> 
> I don't know much about YSL bags but would love this bag for an upcoming wedding I am attending.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Listing Number: 191509130967
> Seller: glasket
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191509130967?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I am not sure, this is so complicated ...these clutches are faked well and without special details I would not know. I would need to see a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, the side with the text, dust bag and a material tag from inside the dust bag, as well as inside the pocket serial number


----------



## Lollypopalling

vesna said:


> oh, it is a fake, I am so sorry


Hey!

thanks so much. Ive tried to contact the buyer - she wouldnt take the bag or reply me and ebay needs an official proof that is it fake before they refund my money. do you know what I can do please? The YSL stores in london won't provide one


----------



## DRHP

Hi Vesna, Thanks so much for looking, here are some more pics...


----------



## pianolc15

Hi there,

This is my first post ever, but I am looking to authenticate this YSL Nano Sac De Jour bag. 
Hopefully, I've done this correctly:

Item: 171679548168
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: antoniabob
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:     This auction has closed, but the seller then contacted me to tell me  that the higher bidder could not pay and offered it to me. I was the  4th highest bidder. Hmm...  I was looking back at the pictures, and  something seems to be a bit off. Perhaps the font style and the  padlock?  I looked back at the seller's reviews, and the person only had  one negative review which puts me off that this could be a fake, a well  made fake.  Could anyone help with this?  If you think I should ask for  more pics, I can ask the seller.  Thanks so much.


----------



## pianolc15

Whoops sorry! Realized I put in the incorrect info:

Here's the correct info:

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour Bag in Black Calfskin Leather 340778 1000 S15
Listing #: 171679548168

Thanks again!


----------



## little_j

vesna said:


> I am not sure, this is so complicated ...these clutches are faked well and without special details I would not know. I would need to see a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners, the side with the text, dust bag and a material tag from inside the dust bag, as well as inside the pocket serial number




Thanks so much for the reply! Unfortunately I got outbid at the last second so I guess it wasn't meant to be. Oh well the search continues.


----------



## Lollypopalling

pianolc15 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post ever, but I am looking to authenticate this YSL Nano Sac De Jour bag.
> Hopefully, I've done this correctly:
> 
> Item: 171679548168
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: antoniabob
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:     This auction has closed, but the seller then contacted me to tell me  that the higher bidder could not pay and offered it to me. I was the  4th highest bidder. Hmm...  I was looking back at the pictures, and  something seems to be a bit off. Perhaps the font style and the  padlock?  I looked back at the seller's reviews, and the person only had  one negative review which puts me off that this could be a fake, a well  made fake.  Could anyone help with this?  If you think I should ask for  more pics, I can ask the seller.  Thanks so much.


Hmm! Ask for a picture of the serial number inside the pocket


----------



## pianolc15

Lollypopalling said:


> Hmm! Ask for a picture of the serial number inside the pocket


Thanks! I just asked the seller for the picture. I hope to get a response back soon!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies,

can you please help with this belle de jour clutch? Thanks so much in advance!!

Item: Genuine YSL Clutch Bag
Item Nr: 271777696866
Seller: jerrimac1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f47368c62


----------



## prettyczel

vesna said:


> I am sorry, this is not an authentic bag



Thanks much Vesna!


----------



## prettyczel

hi! pls help me authenticate this bag. thanks!

Item: YSL Cabas Sopper bag
Listing Number: 111600250960
Seller: anakngtokwa
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Cabas-Sh...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19fbe4b050


----------



## vesna

Lollypopalling said:


> Hey!
> 
> thanks so much. Ive tried to contact the buyer - she wouldnt take the bag or reply me and ebay needs an official proof that is it fake before they refund my money. do you know what I can do please? The YSL stores in london won't provide one


 
I had an issue resolved with PayPal, I attached photos of genuine details and the one from the bag. I searched and searched in all the posts (it was Prada) where someone's bag was identified as genuine, and took those photos + my photos of the same details. If that does not work, there are several online authentication places which will do that for a charge - My poupette, and few others, I don't know their names, but you can search in general forum on tPF, there will be plenty of information on how to fight a seller of a fake, and where to authenticate.


On your bag font on everything is wrong. Find the bag authenticated as authentic and get photos of inner leather tag, outside Saint Laurent signature and serial number imprint, and attach these you have posted here, you will see a striking difference..those should be enough to show the point. I always pay my stuff with AMEX card linked to payPal and resolve issues with them, sending photos, it always worked with no problems.


----------



## vesna

DRHP said:


> Hi Vesna, Thanks so much for looking, here are some more pics...


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

pianolc15 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post ever, but I am looking to authenticate this YSL Nano Sac De Jour bag.
> Hopefully, I've done this correctly:
> 
> Item: 171679548168
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: antoniabob
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:     This auction has closed, but the seller then contacted me to tell me  that the higher bidder could not pay and offered it to me. I was the  4th highest bidder. Hmm...  I was looking back at the pictures, and  something seems to be a bit off. Perhaps the font style and the  padlock?  I looked back at the seller's reviews, and the person only had  one negative review which puts me off that this could be a fake, a well  made fake.  Could anyone help with this?  If you think I should ask for  more pics, I can ask the seller.  Thanks so much.


 
I would like to see photos of closeup Saint Laurent print on the front, inner leather tag and serial number from inside the bag...I tend to trust even one review like that and back off with such a large purchase, but that is me  I was asked for few of her bags and I was never certain, something was always off


----------



## vesna

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please help with this belle de jour clutch? Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Genuine YSL Clutch Bag
> Item Nr: 271777696866
> Seller: jerrimac1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f47368c62


 
I can not say anything about it, I am sorry, they are faked so well, that we need tiny details to see - all possible papers, inner serial number, dust bag with inner material content tag...photos are not allowing to authenticate this clutch on the basis of Yves Saint Laurent signature and outside look, it can be very deceiving, the signature is faked very well these days...I was burned by perfect looking fake of this black patent clutch, only when I go it I figured out the smell, the patent leather and tags were off....and at last bought mine at Saks sale...could not trust anyone online


----------



## vesna

prettyczel said:


> hi! pls help me authenticate this bag. thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Sopper bag
> Listing Number: 111600250960
> Seller: anakngtokwa
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Cabas-Sh...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19fbe4b050


 
interesting Muse II tote / shopper (not cabas)


I would like to see inner leather tag back with serial number, and front with Yves Saint Laurent signature, as well as clear paper tag with serial number photo


----------



## cbl_2012

vesna said:
			
		

> Hi there! Will you please help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: EUC YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Red Patent Leather Clutch $795
> 
> Listing Number: 301537335508
> 
> Seller: denim_addict
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301537335508
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## pianolc15

vesna said:


> I would like to see photos of closeup Saint Laurent print on the front, inner leather tag and serial number from inside the bag...I tend to trust even one review like that and back off with such a large purchase, but that is me  I was asked for few of her bags and I was never certain, something was always off



Thanks.  I asked for some more pictures including the serial number  inside the pocket, but I only got one picture.  I'm having second  thoughts myself, but do you think this picture is enough?


----------



## vesna

pianolc15 said:


> Thanks.  I asked for some more pictures including the serial number  inside the pocket, but I only got one picture.  I'm having second  thoughts myself, but do you think this picture is enough?


 
I am  not sure really, sorry about that, she is not too helpful, I would be afraid


----------



## vesna

cbl_2012 said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Will you please help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: EUC YSL Yves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour Red Patent Leather Clutch $795
> 
> Listing Number: 301537335508
> 
> Seller: denim_addict
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301537335508
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am never sure about these clutches, this one looks good so far, but lot is needed to authenticated with some certainty, sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## pianolc15

vesna said:


> I am  not sure really, sorry about that, she is not too helpful, I would be afraid



Thanks, Vesna! I decided not to go through with the purchase.  Better to be safe than sorry with such a large purchase.


----------



## Eva999

Hello! Could anyone help me authenticate this bag please. thanks!
I bought it from Ideel last week, there are many scratches on the hardware, I don't know whether it is authentic. I don't know whether I can get money refunded if it is a fake one. 


Item: YSL small Cabas Y bag
Seller:ideel
Link: http://www.ideel.com/products/2595806?color_id=3738558


----------



## Eva999

continued pictures 

please let me know if you need more photos about the bag. Thanks


----------



## fmkaiba

Can you please authenticate this wallet? A friend bought it in Vancouver, and wants to know if it is real, he paid a large sum of money for it, and can return it if its not real.

Serial: 314995-534563

Link to Gallery of pictures:
http://imgur.com/a/6jOIe

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticated this bag for me THANKS


----------



## la_bonita

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oval Arty Ring
Comments: could you please advise me if this is an authentic ysl arty ring. It looks and feels (and weights) the same as my other ysl arty ring (the one in question on the left, the real one- on the right). However it bothers me that the stone is not centred and there is a visible place on the ring that hasn't been painted. Thank you


----------



## vesna

Eva999 said:


> continued pictures
> 
> please let me know if you need more photos about the bag. Thanks


 
from what I see, I think that this bag is not authentic


----------



## vesna

fmkaiba said:


> Can you please authenticate this wallet? A friend bought it in Vancouver, and wants to know if it is real, he paid a large sum of money for it, and can return it if its not real.
> 
> Serial: 314995-534563
> 
> Link to Gallery of pictures:
> http://imgur.com/a/6jOIe
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


 it looks real to me on the basis of these pictures


----------



## vesna

la_bonita said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Oval Arty Ring
> Comments: could you please advise me if this is an authentic ysl arty ring. It looks and feels (and weights) the same as my other ysl arty ring (the one in question on the left, the real one- on the right). However it bothers me that the stone is not centred and there is a visible place on the ring that hasn't been painted. Thank you


 
other details are the same, signature on the back ?


----------



## vesna

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticated this bag for me THANKS


 
this is a fake bag, sorry


----------



## la_bonita

hi! here are some additional photos of the ring in question. Thank you


----------



## kkim005

hi authenticaters could you please help authenticating this clutch?

item: Saint Laurent YSL belle Du jour gold clutch
item number: 261786216466
seller: jaimlas
url: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261786216466?nav=WON&trxId=0

there arent many photos up. I havent got the item yet but I can post more photos when I receive it. thank you so much.


----------



## oasisgirl

Could you kindly authenticate this bag? i really  want to know if it is real,because i can return if it's not authentic .
thank you so much


----------



## oasisgirl

oasisgirl said:


> Could you kindly authenticate this bag? i really  want to know if it is real,because i can return if it's not authentic .
> thank you so much



other pics.
let me know if you need more pics.
thank u for your help


----------



## Ayay123

Good afternoon,

Can anyone please help to check this bag?

Model : Classic Saint Laurent YSL Leather medium tassel shoulder Bag 354119
Link : here

Pics : as above link. 

I believe it is authentic based on the YSL signature.

Thank you


----------



## little_j

Could you please authenticate this for me?  

item: YSL belle du jour clutch 
item number: 141587231201
seller: tra_bill
url: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Bell...01?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item20f741b1e1

I know it's kind of hard to tell with these but there are pictures of the serial number as well as tags if that helps? 

Forever thanks in advance!!


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna, 

I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again. 

Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
*Item number: *281611268981
Seller ID: Hahairina
URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-C...BZ2zMCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363


----------



## vesna

oasisgirl said:


> other pics.
> let me know if you need more pics.
> thank u for your help


 
I am afraid it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

la_bonita said:


> hi! here are some additional photos of the ring in question. Thank you


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Ayay123 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Can anyone please help to check this bag?
> 
> Model : Classic Saint Laurent YSL Leather medium tassel shoulder Bag 354119
> Link : here
> 
> Pics : as above link.
> 
> I believe it is authentic based on the YSL signature.
> 
> Thank you


 I am not sure, something is off. I can not see well front of the inner leather tag to see the real letters, there is a glow where I needed to see the letters with respect to each other, also inner serial number font is impossible to see from the photo


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> hi authenticaters could you please help authenticating this clutch?
> 
> item: Saint Laurent YSL belle Du jour gold clutch
> item number: 261786216466
> seller: jaimlas
> url: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261786216466?nav=WON&trxId=0
> 
> there arent many photos up. I havent got the item yet but I can post more photos when I receive it. thank you so much.


 
I am not sure from the photos, but if you search seller's name here on tPF, and posts (not threads), you will see that they sold a fake Chanel and are in "shame" thread on Prada forum


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
> *Item number: *281611268981
> Seller ID: Hahairina
> URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363[URL="http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363"][/URL]http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-C...%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363[/QUOTE[URL="http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363[/QUOTE"][/QUOTE[/URL]]
> 
> 
> I am really not sure, it looks off to me, the signature font...post details photos of everything you get with it


----------



## vesna

little_j said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> item: YSL belle du jour clutch
> item number: 141587231201
> seller: tra_bill
> url: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Bell...01?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item20f741b1e1
> 
> I know it's kind of hard to tell with these but there are pictures of the serial number as well as tags if that helps?
> 
> Forever thanks in advance!!


 I am inclined to say it is OK, details and dust bag look OK to me


----------



## kkim005

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
> *Item number: *281611268981
> Seller ID: Hahairina
> URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-C...BZ2zMCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363


Omg, my heart just dropped :*( i have paid for it. Should i post more photos once I get it? please tell me exactly what photos you required...


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> I am inclined to say it is OK, details and dust bag look OK to me


 sorry wrote to wrong quote


----------



## kkim005

kkim005 said:


> Omg, my heart just dropped :*( i have paid for it. Should i post more photos once I get it? please tell me exactly what photos you required...


Same as this one, fully paid. Seller said she bought it from Neiman Marcus last year while she was travelling to US. I am so upset.... again, would it help if i send the photo of actual item when i get it? or should tell the seller not to send it at all and give my money back, I believe she hasnt sent it yet. Same as the gold clutch, seller said she cant send it till tomorrow.


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna, if you think both clutches look off to you, sellers are sending the clutches tomrorow, not sure if it is safer for me to tell them not to send it as I will have to incur postage charges out of my pocket to send them back!

What would you recommend? if in the first glance they dont look right, i dont know if it will be any better when i get the item :*(


----------



## kkim005

hi vesna I have messaged both sellers saying I will get the bags professionally authenticated if they have doubts dnt send the bag and give me a refund. the seller jaimlas is epic! she started abusing me (I am talking about calling me names!!) but ended up giving my money back. however seller Hahairina has told me that she has  no problem me getting it authenticated so I am hoping it is real! will keep you posted.


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> hi vesna I have messaged both sellers saying I will get the bags professionally authenticated if they have doubts dnt send the bag and give me a refund. the seller jaimlas is epic! she started abusing me (I am talking about calling me names!!) but ended up giving my money back. however seller Hahairina has told me that she has  no problem me getting it authenticated so I am hoping it is real! will keep you posted.


 


kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna, if you think both clutches look off to you, sellers are sending the clutches tomrorow, not sure if it is safer for me to tell them not to send it as I will have to incur postage charges out of my pocket to send them back!
> 
> What would you recommend? if in the first glance they dont look right, i dont know if it will be any better when i get the item :*(


 


kkim005 said:


> Same as this one, fully paid. Seller said she bought it from Neiman Marcus last year while she was travelling to US. I am so upset.... again, would it help if i send the photo of actual item when i get it? or should tell the seller not to send it at all and give my money back, I believe she hasnt sent it yet. Same as the gold clutch, seller said she cant send it till tomorrow.


 


kkim005 said:


> Omg, my heart just dropped :*( i have paid for it. Should i post more photos once I get it? please tell me exactly what photos you required...


 
Hi, I do not think that any one of them is authentic, and the other seller knows SLP will not authenticate it. We here are not professional authenticators, please see post #1 here. However, I strongly suggest you find My Poupette or some other agency which will do that for a charge and get is authenticated in case it is fake and you need to retrieve your money. I had name calling when I sent a fake Prada once, seller even called me cheap because I could not afford the bag from the boutique LOL. 


here is authentic Cassandre clutch, look carefully at the letters inside the flap


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...NMCIShoppingFeed&003=5838899&010=sku145930273


Both prices are ridiculously low for each of the bags too


it is customary here that you authenticate bags before you bid, even if you lose a bid because no one was here at the time of ending of the auction....you will save so much trouble next time


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> Hi, I do not think that any one of them is authentic, and the other seller knows SLP will not authenticate it. We here are not professional authenticators, please see post #1 here. However, I strongly suggest you find My Poupette or some other agency which will do that for a charge and get is authenticated in case it is fake and you need to retrieve your money. I had name calling when I sent a fake Prada once, seller even called me cheap because I could not afford the bag from the boutique LOL.
> 
> 
> here is authentic Cassandre clutch, look carefully at the letters inside the flap
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...NMCIShoppingFeed&003=5838899&010=sku145930273
> 
> 
> Both prices are ridiculously low for each of the bags too
> 
> 
> it is customary here that you authenticate bags before you bid, even if you lose a bid because no one was here at the time of ending of the auction....you will save so much trouble next time


do you think the cassandre clutch is fake too? if it is I dont want to go thrugh and pay for it to be authenticated. I trust your judgement. 

lol yeah the other seller of gold clutch told me I was cheap and go buy myself a mimco lol


----------



## oasisgirl

vesna said:


> I am afraid it is not authentic


i believe it's not authentic too.
what do you suggest to me?
i'm so confused about this bag


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> do you think the cassandre clutch is fake too? if it is I dont want to go thrugh and pay for it to be authenticated. I trust your judgement.
> 
> lol yeah the other seller of gold clutch told me I was cheap and go buy myself a mimco lol


 
I think it is not authentic either, I might be wrong, but in the link I sent you , you can see the differences


----------



## vesna

oasisgirl said:


> i believe it's not authentic too.
> what do you suggest to me?
> i'm so confused about this bag


 
hi, I am sorry if you bought this bag, should have authenticated it here first, but now it is best to contact the seller  to return it...you can also consult some authentication services for a fee so that they give you their opinion


----------



## Athousandships

Hello, could someone authenticate this YSL?

Item:  YSL Moujik Studded Satchel (mini)
Seller: RueLaLa 
Comments:  I purchased this on RueLaLa last month.  It came in a dustbag with authenticity cards in the bag.  There is a serial number embossed in a flap inside the bag.  The leather is soft and luxurious and the interior suede lining appears to be of high quality.  The padlock inside the hanging attachment is engraved with "Saint Laurent," as is the clasp and the top handle.  I am concerned only because I have not seen this on the YSL website and the Manhattan YSL boutique said that this is not a piece that any of the U.S. buyers bought (but that European buyers might have).  Please help!


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> I think it is not authentic either, I might be wrong, but in the link I sent you , you can see the differences


Hi Vesna! You are so right. I saw the difference with the link you sent. I messaged seller and stopped her sending it to me, thank god I got my money back. and thank you, point taken about getting it authenticated before bidding


----------



## vesna

Athousandships said:


> Hello, could someone authenticate this YSL?
> 
> Item:  YSL Moujik Studded Satchel (mini)
> Seller: RueLaLa
> Comments:  I purchased this on RueLaLa last month.  It came in a dustbag with authenticity cards in the bag.  There is a serial number embossed in a flap inside the bag.  The leather is soft and luxurious and the interior suede lining appears to be of high quality.  The padlock inside the hanging attachment is engraved with "Saint Laurent," as is the clasp and the top handle.  I am concerned only because I have not seen this on the YSL website and the Manhattan YSL boutique said that this is not a piece that any of the U.S. buyers bought (but that European buyers might have).  Please help!


 
all details look authentic...I can not find an online page with it but it has tonal studs like this bag below


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/S...?ItemId=prod170730197&ecid=NIALUBAokkJVcosCAN


and here is another Moujik with other type of studs


http://purseholic.com/topics/ysl/


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna Could you please help authenticate this clutch?  thank you in advance

Item:*YVES SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM CLUTCH YSL 100% AUTHENTIC BORDEAUX*
Listing Number:251859958030
Seller:mrwillymc
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25185995...l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_182wt_1345


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna Could you please help authenticate this clutch?  thank you in advance
> 
> Item:*YVES SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM CLUTCH YSL 100% AUTHENTIC BORDEAUX*
> Listing Number:251859958030
> Seller:mrwillymc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25185995...l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_182wt_1345


 
it looks good so far, I would like to see the receipt if she has, it is very hard to authenticate clutches, very little they have to show features.... however serial number from inside the pocket and papers could be a good indicator as well


----------



## oasisgirl

vesna said:


> hi, I am sorry if you bought this bag, should have authenticated it here first, but now it is best to contact the seller  to return it...you can also consult some authentication services for a fee so that they give you their opinion


i would like to contact autenticatefirst.
do you know if it's a good service?
unfortunately i bought the bag ;(
thank you for all your support. you're so sweet


----------



## Athousandships

Thank you so much, Vesna!


----------



## jillfletcher

Hi!

New to posting so not sure if I'm doing this correctly.. But thank you for any help in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Betty


----------



## little_j

vesna said:


> I am inclined to say it is OK, details and dust bag look OK to me



Thanks vesna!! 

 I will be making a bid on this bag.


----------



## vesna

oasisgirl said:


> i would like to contact autenticatefirst.
> do you know if it's a good service?
> unfortunately i bought the bag ;(
> thank you for all your support. you're so sweet


 
I heard very good things about them, I would do that


----------



## amiga226

Hi all! Please help authenticate this YSL purse. TIA!

Item Name: CLEARANCE SALE! Auth 2012 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Tote Bag Black Brown
Item No: 181680234286
Seller:  the.fashion.diva
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181680234286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## lcscloset

Hi, can I kindly get assistance to authenticate the attached item. I am considering purchasing it from a seller on Kijiji. The item has been reposted multiple times to appear on top of search listings so I attached pictures instead of the link to the ad as it frequently changes.. I hope this is ok. 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Medium Shoulder Bag


----------



## chrissylook

Can someone help me authenticate this purse?

Item: YSL mini cabas chyc
Serial #: GPM 370699Y 1114
Seller: Cabazon outlet
Comments: The side view of the bag looks different than most mini chyc bag I found on google.  I can't find any pictures that matched my bag except for those websites selling fakes. I hope this is not fake because I purchased this from a outlet. Please help. I've attached some pictures. The card said 2015 but I thought they stopped making this old style of this bag. The side view of the grey bag doesn't look like the pink bag (which I got from google from stylishpetite). It has leather around the zipper where as supposed my grey bag doesn't. The side view of the bag totally looks different from the pink bag. I've seen alot of pics that is similiar to the pink bag but not my current grey bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kkhwann

Hi!

Could you please help me, I just get this clutch from the internet
Please authenticate this clutch ><

the front of the clutch
uppic.org/thumb-32FB_54F82B59.jpg

close up logo
uppic.org/thumb-35C0_54F82B59.jpg

inside logo
uppic.org/thumb-FD62_54F82B59.jpg

interior
uppic.org/thumb-E4C9_54F82B59.jpg

TIA!


----------



## Ayay123

Thank you for the previous response. The seller cancelled it after I asked for another prove.

Can anyone please help to check the authenticy of this bag?

Link : http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261801544908

Item Number : 261801544908

User ID : gracelovesyou


----------



## deeamori

,


----------



## deeamori

item: YSL Sac De Jour bag medium
Listing Number: N/A purchased from boutique
Seller: boutique
Link: 



























Comments: Can you tell me if it authentic ?


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna, hoping that this time I might be lucky to spot an authentic one.. could you please help authenticating it?

Name: *YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR CLUTCH MIDNIGHT BLUE PATENT YSL*
Item Number: 271794347390
Seller: Monsta8888
URL http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27179434...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_118wt_1106

Thanks a million


----------



## Ayay123

I apologize for not using the rule, but here are the edited version of my previous post:



Ayay123 said:


> Thank you for the previous response. The seller cancelled it after I asked for another prove.
> 
> Can anyone please help to check the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> Link : here
> 
> Item Number : 261801544908
> 
> User ID : gracelovesyou
> 
> Comments : there are no card/dust bag, etc, so I would like to know whether it's authentic. Thank you for your help.


----------



## vesna

jillfletcher said:


> Hi!
> 
> New to posting so not sure if I'm doing this correctly.. But thank you for any help in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Betty
> 
> View attachment 2915449
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915450
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915452




looks good to me


----------



## vesna

amiga226 said:


> Hi all! Please help authenticate this YSL purse. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: CLEARANCE SALE! Auth 2012 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Reversible Tote Bag Black Brown
> Item No: 181680234286
> Seller:  the.fashion.diva
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181680234286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
looks good to me, I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with the serial number please


----------



## vesna

lcscloset said:


> Hi, can I kindly get assistance to authenticate the attached item. I am considering purchasing it from a seller on Kijiji. The item has been reposted multiple times to appear on top of search listings so I attached pictures instead of the link to the ad as it frequently changes.. I hope this is ok.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Medium Shoulder Bag


 
looks good so far, it would be great to see the inside of the pocket with the serial number imprinted


----------



## vesna

chrissylook said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this purse?
> 
> Item: YSL mini cabas chyc
> Serial #: GPM 370699Y 1114
> Seller: Cabazon outlet
> Comments: The side view of the bag looks different than most mini chyc bag I found on google.  I can't find any pictures that matched my bag except for those websites selling fakes. I hope this is not fake because I purchased this from a outlet. Please help. I've attached some pictures. The card said 2015 but I thought they stopped making this old style of this bag. The side view of the grey bag doesn't look like the pink bag (which I got from google from stylishpetite). It has leather around the zipper where as supposed my grey bag doesn't. The side view of the bag totally looks different from the pink bag. I've seen alot of pics that is similiar to the pink bag but not my current grey bag. Thank you in advance.


 
this could be easily the bag between YSL and transition to Saint Laurent era when they combined hardware Saint Laurent and tags Yves Saint Laurent. It is weird, but from that era bags had features all over the place. It is not 2015 for sure and paper tag and imprinted serial number are not corresponding well...I am confused to be honest


----------



## vesna

kkhwann said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me, I just get this clutch from the internet
> Please authenticate this clutch ><
> 
> the front of the clutch
> uppic.org/thumb-32FB_54F82B59.jpg
> 
> close up logo
> uppic.org/thumb-35C0_54F82B59.jpg
> 
> inside logo
> uppic.org/thumb-FD62_54F82B59.jpg
> 
> interior
> uppic.org/thumb-E4C9_54F82B59.jpg
> 
> TIA!


 


BDJ clutches unfortunately can not be authenticated on the basis of these details. What we need is the serial number which is hard to photograph from the inside of the pocket, dust bag, material tag from inside the dust bag and a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the text on it....these details pictures are easily faked and often there are good fakes, until you get them into your hands


----------



## vesna

Ayay123 said:


> Thank you for the previous response. The seller cancelled it after I asked for another prove.
> 
> Can anyone please help to check the authenticy of this bag?
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261801544908
> 
> Item Number : 261801544908
> 
> User ID : gracelovesyou


 
this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

deeamori said:


> ,


 


deeamori said:


> item: YSL Sac De Jour bag medium
> Listing Number: N/A purchased from boutique
> Seller: boutique
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Can you tell me if it authentic ?


 
Hi, the photos are not visible, can you post the link ?


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna, hoping that this time I might be lucky to spot an authentic one.. could you please help authenticating it?
> 
> Name: *YVES SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR CLUTCH MIDNIGHT BLUE PATENT YSL*
> Item Number: 271794347390
> Seller: Monsta8888
> URL http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27179434...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_118wt_1106
> 
> Thanks a million


 
same for all BDJ clutches - they  unfortunately can not be authenticated on the basis of these details. What we need is the serial number which is hard to photograph from the inside of the pocket,  material tag from inside the dust bag and a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners turned to the side with the text on it....these details pictures are easily faked and often there are good fakes, until you get them into your hands 


in this one dust bag looks good


----------



## chrissylook

Thanks Vesna! I returned the bag already.


----------



## deeamori

vesna said:


> Hi, the photos are not visible, can you post the link ?



no problem here they are


----------



## vesna

deeamori said:


> no problem here they are




they are still not visible, maybe they are linked on your computer photos so only you can view them, either upload them as attachments, or online somewhere and post the link


----------



## deeamori

vesna said:


> they are still not visible, maybe they are linked on your computer photos so only you can view them, either upload them as attachments, or online somewhere and post the link


here they are im sorry, i dont know whats going on


----------



## vesna

deeamori said:


> here they are im sorry, i dont know whats going on


 
oooh, I see, great ! I would like to see the front signature straight very sharp, inner leather tag with Saint Laurent and inside serial number imprint, and if possible serial number on paper tags


----------



## amiga226

vesna said:


> looks good to me, I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with the serial number please


Hi Vesna, will askseller to send me additional photos. thank you so much!


----------



## jillfletcher

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much for your help!!! Very much appreciated


----------



## amiga226

vesna said:


> looks good to me, I would just like to see the back of the inner leather tag with the serial number please








Hi Vesna, here's the photo I requested from the seller. TIA!


----------



## vesna

amiga226 said:


> Hi Vesna, here's the photo I requested from the seller. TIA!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## amiga226

wow, thank you so much! this will be my first YSL bag.


----------



## postposter

Please authenticate this YSL handbag for me.
i got this from an oversea seller and i am really sure if she is reliable ...
Thanks.
http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/20150308/1515/large_E12X_41cd000408cb118c.jpg
http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20150308/1515/large_Gj2V_7bb100024bb1125f.jpg

http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn058/20150308/1515/large_R7Mc_6a3c0001048e125d.jpg
http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn060/20150308/1515/large_0vJz_65d4000233c51191.jpg


----------



## vesna

postposter said:


> Please authenticate this YSL handbag for me.
> i got this from an oversea seller and i am really sure if she is reliable ...
> Thanks.
> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/20150308/1515/large_E12X_41cd000408cb118c.jpg
> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20150308/1515/large_Gj2V_7bb100024bb1125f.jpg
> 
> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn058/20150308/1515/large_R7Mc_6a3c0001048e125d.jpg
> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn060/20150308/1515/large_0vJz_65d4000233c51191.jpg


 
sorry none of the links worked for me, even when I copied web addresses


----------



## jayanne

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Mini in Fuschia 
Seller: pepperoons
Link: http://carousell.com/p/11080139/
Comments: There isn't any receipt and I am not too familiar with this bag so any help rendered is appreciated.


----------



## postposter

Hope this time they work...


----------



## postposter

Second pic


----------



## postposter

Third pic


----------



## postposter

Last one


----------



## deeamori

HI   

can you authenticate this please

designer: YSL

item: YSL crossbody tassle

seller: maiwcouture

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...-Monogramme-Leather-Crossbody-/131450661599?#


----------



## lcscloset

vesna said:


> looks good so far, it would be great to see the inside of the pocket with the serial number imprinted


Thank you Vesna!!!
I will try to get a picture of the serial # on the interior pocket as requested!


----------



## supershoper

Item: YSL   Saint Laurent Monogramme Crossbody Black (Cassandre)

Listing Number:181671842503

Seller: joyrich23

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181671842503?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Commentslease help me authenticate this purse I want to buy on eBay,
she said she doesn't have the receipt or ysl box and that her mother, might of bought it from fwd.
THanks!


----------



## Savtse27

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Card Holder
Item #: 271795720175
Seller: Brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271795720175?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Hi Vesna! Please help authenticate this cute little card holder.  Thank you!


----------



## pharme

Item: YSL Cabas Large (Dark Blue)
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments: Hi! Would like to get some help in authenticating this bag, it's preloved up for sale on a mobile app marketplace, therefore I have no listing number/link...Seller displaced dustbag/cards so it comes with the bag itself only..Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## vesna

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Card Holder
> Item #: 271795720175
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271795720175?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Hi Vesna! Please help authenticate this cute little card holder.  Thank you!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

pharme said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Large (Dark Blue)
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: -
> Comments: Hi! Would like to get some help in authenticating this bag, it's preloved up for sale on a mobile app marketplace, therefore I have no listing number/link...Seller displaced dustbag/cards so it comes with the bag itself only..Thanks for any help in advance


 
I would need to see the underside of the zipper head (not pull but the driver)


----------



## vesna

supershoper said:


> Item: YSL   Saint Laurent Monogramme Crossbody Black (Cassandre)
> 
> Listing Number:181671842503
> 
> Seller: joyrich23
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181671842503?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Commentslease help me authenticate this purse I want to buy on eBay,
> she said she doesn't have the receipt or ysl box and that her mother, might of bought it from fwd.
> THanks!


 
I am not sure , I would like to see straight, large photos (and clear) of Saint Laurent signature both on the flap and inner leather tag as well as serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

postposter said:


> Last one


 
can you post the inner leather tag Saint Laurent signature please and the one on the leather key cover


----------



## vesna

deeamori said:


> HI
> 
> can you authenticate this please
> 
> designer: YSL
> 
> item: YSL crossbody tassle
> 
> seller: maiwcouture
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...-Monogramme-Leather-Crossbody-/131450661599?#


 
not sure, I would like to see straight, large photos (and clear) of Saint Laurent signature both on the flap and inner leather tag as well as serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## supershoper

vesna said:


> I am not sure , I would like to see straight, large photos (and clear) of Saint Laurent signature both on the flap and inner leather tag as well as serial number from inside the pocket


Thanks, I asked for more pictures.. but I havn't gotten a reply :/ I'll post them if I get maange to get them..


----------



## Savtse27

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you so much Vesna!!


----------



## kkim005

Hi vesna. I ended up purchasing the bdj clutch and have taken more photos for you to review.

I am not sure why the tag say Sac sac de jour where the other ones say sac BDJ...

Thank you for your help.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/?details=1


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi vesna. I ended up purchasing the bdj clutch and have taken more photos for you to review.
> 
> I am not sure why the tag say Sac sac de jour where the other ones say sac BDJ...
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/?details=1


 
well, this looks authentic to me...BDJ stands for Belle de Jour, and the papers on my black patent BDJ clutch from Saks also had the same Sac de Jour, so don't worry


----------



## nnct83

Item: Yves Belle De Jour Clutch
Listing Number: 141587231201
Seller: tra_bill
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141587231201&alt=web 
Comment: please help authenticate this clutch


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> well, this looks authentic to me...BDJ stands for Belle de Jour, and the papers on my black patent BDJ clutch from Saks also had the same Sac de Jour, so don't worry


Great thank you so much


----------



## gummyb34r5

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag!  

Item: YSL Cassandre Monogramme Tassel Clutch 
Seller: Chanel_love
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ogramme-Tassel-Clutch-RED-Chain-Bag/232736321


----------



## bluekylie

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this little beauty (well hopefully its a beauty lol) for me

Item: YSL Belle De Jour

Listing no: 261721792033

Seller: shelcyluxstore

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cefd59e21

Comments: Is this a good price for this? Im from australia and have no access to YSL where i am from so i am very new to this!


----------



## Maedy

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour Bag In Black Studded Leather
Listing no: 291403516376
Seller: rachelmaeparrett
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d900c9d8


----------



## y0g1

Hi can anyone authenticate this bag please. I'm very interested but a lot hesitant before making a splurge.
Item: YSL Monogram Chain Wallet
Listing no: 131452128940
Seller: chrisco1973502
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131452128940


----------



## ayinger

Hello all

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurant Cabas Handbag in Ivory
Listing number: 151599944392
Seller: poohgan 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151599944392
Comment: recently bought this back on eBay and don't know if the bag is authentic. I noticed the stitching is crooked on some areas of the bag and do not believe designers would have such poor quality for the price point. I reached out to the seller but still claims it to be real. I attached the pics of the stitching. Please help!


----------



## vesna

nnct83 said:


> View attachment 2924082
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924087
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Belle De Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: 141587231201
> Seller: tra_bill
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141587231201&alt=web
> Comment: please help authenticate this clutch


 


it looks good to me but that is not a guarantee until you get it and inspect in person, these clutches are very well faked


----------



## vesna

gummyb34r5 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandre Monogramme Tassel Clutch
> Seller: Chanel_love
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ogramme-Tassel-Clutch-RED-Chain-Bag/232736321


 
this does not look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bluekylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this little beauty (well hopefully its a beauty lol) for me
> 
> Item: YSL Belle De Jour
> 
> Listing no: 261721792033
> 
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cefd59e21
> 
> Comments: Is this a good price for this? Im from australia and have no access to YSL where i am from so i am very new to this!




it looks good but that is not a guarantee until you get it and inspect in person, these clutches are very well faked 


however, this seller sold plenty of great authentic YSL bags


----------



## vesna

Maedy said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour Bag In Black Studded Leather
> Listing no: 291403516376
> Seller: rachelmaeparrett
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d900c9d8


  would need to see the Saint Laurent signature from inner leather tag  and serial number from inner pocket


----------



## vesna

y0g1 said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate this bag please. I'm very interested but a lot hesitant before making a splurge.
> Item: YSL Monogram Chain Wallet
> Listing no: 131452128940
> Seller: chrisco1973502
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131452128940


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ayinger said:


> Hello all
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurant Cabas Handbag in Ivory
> Listing number: 151599944392
> Seller: poohgan
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151599944392
> Comment: recently bought this back on eBay and don't know if the bag is authentic. I noticed the stitching is crooked on some areas of the bag and do not believe designers would have such poor quality for the price point. I reached out to the seller but still claims it to be real. I attached the pics of the stitching. Please help!


 please post the back of the inner leather tag with serial number , the card (paper) with rounded corners turned to the writing, and zipper pull and underside of the zipper head (the driver)


----------



## nnct83

vesna said:


> it looks good to me but that is not a guarantee until you get it and inspect in person, these clutches are very well faked



The extra photos above I have taken myself because
i have recieved it. It feels very well made, patent leather stitches all good, no odd smell etc. Do you think theres a high chance of it being authentic.

Thank you muchly for your time vesna


----------



## vesna

nnct83 said:


> The extra photos above I have taken myself because
> i have recieved it. It feels very well made, patent leather stitches all good, no odd smell etc. Do you think theres a high chance of it being authentic.
> 
> Thank you muchly for your time vesna


 
I do, this might very well be authentic, because the fake I received has a strong cobbler's smell and  different patent grain than original


----------



## nnct83

vesna said:


> I do, this might very well be authentic, because the fake I received has a strong cobbler's smell and  different patent grain than original



vesna, thank you &#128516;


----------



## Chanelle90

Hi, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ayinger

vesna said:


> please post the back of the inner leather tag with serial number , the card (paper) with rounded corners turned to the writing, and zipper pull and underside of the zipper head (the driver)



The round paper card


----------



## ayinger

vesna said:


> please post the back of the inner leather tag with serial number , the card (paper) with rounded corners turned to the writing, and zipper pull and underside of the zipper head (the driver)



Serial numbers


----------



## ayinger

vesna said:


> please post the back of the inner leather tag with serial number , the card (paper) with rounded corners turned to the writing, and zipper pull and underside of the zipper head (the driver)



The zipper pull


----------



## ayinger

vesna said:


> please post the back of the inner leather tag with serial number , the card (paper) with rounded corners turned to the writing, and zipper pull and underside of the zipper head (the driver)



The under side of the zippers. Really sorry for the separate posts. For some reason I don't have the option to upload multiple pics from my phone


----------



## Chanelle90

Chanelle90 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me.
> Thanks in advance!



Can anyone please assist me.


----------



## Slc9

Was wondering by the listing and pictures you were able to authenticate this clutch for me.  Thank you!

Item: large ysl belle du jour clutch in black 
Listing Number: 191536937083
Seller: linhduong0527
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19153693708...36937083.N23.S2.M2504.R2.TR4&autorefresh=true


----------



## mocha88

can someone help authenticate this? price seems a bit low for this one:
http://shop-hers.com/products/120612-diana2666-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-satchel


----------



## Slc9

I missed out on the other.  How about this one?  Thanks for your time.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Belle du Jour Clutch NIB NWT 
Listing Number: 201308859266
Seller: hummelleee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edef16b82


----------



## vesna

Chanelle90 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me.
> Thanks in advance!


 looks authentic..could I just see the inner leather tag straight, with large Saint Laurent signature and serial number from inside the pocket ?


----------



## vesna

ayinger said:


> The under side of the zippers. Really sorry for the separate posts. For some reason I don't have the option to upload multiple pics from my phone


 
this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

Chanelle90 said:


> Can anyone please assist me.


 Hi, sorry, which posting was that ?


----------



## vesna

Slc9 said:


> Was wondering by the listing and pictures you were able to authenticate this clutch for me.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: large ysl belle du jour clutch in black
> Listing Number: 191536937083
> Seller: linhduong0527
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19153693708...36937083.N23.S2.M2504.R2.TR4&autorefresh=true


 
sorry we need every possible signature nicely photographed to see the font properly


----------



## vesna

mocha88 said:


> can someone help authenticate this? price seems a bit low for this one:
> http://shop-hers.com/products/120612-diana2666-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-satchel


 
there is not enough material for authenticating...besides, the search on tPF for the name of the site will show super-fake Prada popping out of there etc, I would stay away


----------



## vesna

Slc9 said:


> I missed out on the other.  How about this one?  Thanks for your time.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Belle du Jour Clutch NIB NWT
> Listing Number: 201308859266
> Seller: hummelleee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edef16b82


 clutches are impossible to authenticate, they do not have enough hardware specific details aside from signature which can be faked, and is faked brilliantly   I would not know, sorry...private sales are more often fakes than open sales....I don't know, sorry


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this?

Seller:YINUO
Item: Ysl pink(lipstick pink) crossbody
Listing: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-laurent/pink-leather-handbag-1479075.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## june79

Hello, girls, please authenticate this SDJ bag for me. 

Item: Sac De Jour Medium bag
Listing Number: none
Seller: private seller
Link: none,
Comments:


----------



## lhyannn

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals

Listing Number: 281630929843

Seller: shoppoholic8686

Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...0929843?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item419282f3b3

Thanks


----------



## jianjaneyang

Hi there, I just purchased this bag, I have 3 days to return this purchase, please advice me on the authenticity of this bag. 

Item: Yves saint laurent cabas mini












Let me know if you need anymore additional pictures from me. I would really appreciate your help!  

Thanks


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Hello, girls, please authenticate this SDJ bag for me.
> 
> Item: Sac De Jour Medium bag
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private seller
> Link: none,
> Comments:


 could I  see the front outside of the bag signature enlarged and straight/clear, inner leather tag straight, with large Saint Laurent signature and serial number from inside the pocket straight?


----------



## vesna

lhyannn said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals
> 
> Listing Number: 281630929843
> 
> Seller: shoppoholic8686
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...0929843?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item419282f3b3
> 
> Thanks


 please post in "glass slipper' forum


----------



## vesna

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi there, I just purchased this bag, I have 3 days to return this purchase, please advice me on the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item: Yves saint laurent cabas mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932273
> View attachment 2932274
> View attachment 2932275
> View attachment 2932276
> View attachment 2932277
> View attachment 2932278
> View attachment 2932279
> View attachment 2932280
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need anymore additional pictures from me. I would really appreciate your help!
> 
> Thanks




I don't think this is authentic


----------



## jianjaneyang

Thanks!!! I should probably return it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vesna

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this?
> 
> Seller:YINUO
> Item: Ysl pink(lipstick pink) crossbody
> Listing: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-laurent/pink-leather-handbag-1479075.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## jianjaneyang

vesna said:


> I don't think this is authentic




Hi vesna, you are pretty sure the cabas is not authentic? Can you tell me where you are seeing that doesn't match the real one? I been googling photos. I would really appreciate it. You can message me or email me at jianjaneyang@yahoo.com. 

Thanks soo much for your help! 

Jane


----------



## doumanger

hi
i  bought this from japan online rukuten shop , i just  receive it today...
can help me identify genuine or not???

thanks


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> hi
> i  bought this from japan online rukuten shop , i just  receive it today...
> can help me identify genuine or not???
> 
> thanks



i am just wonderng why it code is use " MAdE IN ITALY clp  xxxxx2014 ?"  and use capital letter ?? as i search old post it use " made in italy xxxxx-xxxxxx "  for same style of wallet

did it chagne its formate??


----------



## sonyngo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8708409
 can someone please tell me if this is authentic? i love this color but ive never seen it before, do you happen to know what year/season this is from?
thanks!!


----------



## vesna

doumanger said:


> hi
> i  bought this from japan online rukuten shop , i just  receive it today...
> can help me identify genuine or not???
> 
> thanks


 


doumanger said:


> i am just wonderng why it code is use " MAdE IN ITALY clp  xxxxx2014 ?"  and use capital letter ?? as i search old post it use " made in italy xxxxx-xxxxxx "  for same style of wallet
> 
> did it chagne its formate??


  They changed font few times, this one looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

sonyngo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8708409
> can someone please tell me if this is authentic? i love this color but ive never seen it before, do you happen to know what year/season this is from?
> thanks!!


 I think it is authentic, I think it is glacier blue colour, but would not know the season, sorry


----------



## vesna

jianjaneyang said:


> Hi vesna, you are pretty sure the cabas is not authentic? Can you tell me where you are seeing that doesn't match the real one? I been googling photos. I would really appreciate it. You can message me or email me at jianjaneyang@yahoo.com.
> 
> Thanks soo much for your help!
> 
> Jane


 
I am not 100% sure but the font does not look authentic to me....now that is my opinion, we can not share the details on the forum or off the forum because of producers of fakes continuously monitoring and trying to make better fakes, I am sorry


if you would like to know for certain, please do a tPF search, there are few companies which would do that for a fee like '*****************" and some others


----------



## Apursuer

hi can anyone help me authenticate this

Item: YSL MONOGRAMME MEDIUM CHAIN BAG

Listing Number: 221720244473

Seller: fountain offshore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221720244473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#

Comments: authenticated in a store in Toronto bought 2013 barely used


----------



## kkim005

Hi vesna I have purchased BDJ clutch in black patent. It was purchased privately not on ebay. 
Seller has used it for 2 years. It only came with the dust bag no tags or anything. I have loaded photos for you in below link. Seems like Yvette saint laurent logo has faded completely on the lining. Is this normal with general wear and tear? Serial number n made in Italy is still printed inside the inner pocket however it is fading. Hope the photos are enough for you to authenticate it. Clutch feels soft and smells like real leather. It doesn't have fake glue smell. Thanks
https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  Can somebody please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance!  

Item:  Large Muse Dark blue
Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk
Item No.  171730933302
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27fbf61636

Thank you!


----------



## Lumilii12

Hello, I would appreciate if you'd check these two bags for me and tell your opinion if they look authentic. Thank you 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Damen Handtasche YSL SAC LIGNE BRAND NEW 
Listing Number: 181696008674
Seller:  ralphseller2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4ded11e2#shpCntId


Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT WOMENS DESIGNER PALE PINK LEATHER CLUTCH BAGListing Number: 121604097485
Seller:  thebigbubble1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-YVES-...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c502b45cd


----------



## vesna

Apursuer said:


> hi can anyone help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: YSL MONOGRAMME MEDIUM CHAIN BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 221720244473
> 
> Seller: fountain offshore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221720244473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#
> 
> Comments: authenticated in a store in Toronto bought 2013 barely used


 
I have no idea, the font is not photographed straight, but something is not right to me


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi vesna I have purchased BDJ clutch in black patent. It was purchased privately not on ebay.
> Seller has used it for 2 years. It only came with the dust bag no tags or anything. I have loaded photos for you in below link. Seems like Yvette saint laurent logo has faded completely on the lining. Is this normal with general wear and tear? Serial number n made in Italy is still printed inside the inner pocket however it is fading. Hope the photos are enough for you to authenticate it. Clutch feels soft and smells like real leather. It doesn't have fake glue smell. Thanks
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/


 
looks good to me, both the bag (normal wear on the gold print) as well as authentic dust bag


----------



## vesna

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  Can somebody please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  Large Muse Dark blue
> Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk
> Item No.  171730933302
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Yves-Saint-L...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27fbf61636
> 
> Thank you!


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

Lumilii12 said:


> Hello, I would appreciate if you'd check these two bags for me and tell your opinion if they look authentic. Thank you
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Damen Handtasche YSL SAC LIGNE BRAND NEW
> Listing Number: 181696008674
> Seller: ralphseller2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4ded11e2#shpCntId
> 
> 
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT WOMENS DESIGNER PALE PINK LEATHER CLUTCH BAGListing Number: 121604097485
> Seller:  thebigbubble1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-YVES-...LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c502b45cd[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> #1 I am not sure but something looks off to me, I would need to see signatures straight into the camera and close-up...however something is not right to me
> 
> 
> #2 clutch, I have no means of authenticating it because there are no details I can distinguish, all fakes, especially good fakes, are very hard to figure out from the photos unless I see s a striking sign.. here all looks OK, but I am not confident to state that it is 100% authentic


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> looks good to me, both the bag (normal wear on the gold print) as well as authentic dust bag


thank you so much as usual! you are great


----------



## VanessaF

Hello

Item: Saint Laurent red leather handbag duffle (I think it's the Duffle 3 Mini leather bowling bag)

Listing Number: 1519163 (on Vestiaire Collective)

Seller: May (on Vestiaire Collective)

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/saint-laurent/red-leather-handbag-duffle-1519163.shtml

Comments: I have purchased the above bag from Vestiaire Collective, which I would be grateful if you please authenticate. I know that it will be authenticated by VC before it is sent, but I would be grateful for your views! The seller says that she bought it from a friend, so doesn't have the receipt or authenticity card, only the dustbag. 

I can post more pictures of the bag when it arrives if that would be helpful. 

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## fairyjin21

Hi
Item: Classic Medium Monogramme Tassel Satchel in Red Rare
Listing Number:221718348530
Seller: kristine0503 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...yxCruTHTqvX6r59Gg7hmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Won this auction several days ago. However, the seller told me that she was helping her friend to sell that handbag since her friend doesn't have an ebay account. When she get that bag, she "thinks" that is not authentic... So... in order to keep her good reputation, she wants to give me a full refund... I purchase this bag for my wife and cannot tell its authenticity from the images. Should I believe her? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vesna

VanessaF said:


> Hello
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent red leather handbag duffle (I think it's the Duffle 3 Mini leather bowling bag)
> 
> Listing Number: 1519163 (on Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Seller: May (on Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rent/red-leather-handbag-duffle-1519163.shtml
> 
> Comments: I have purchased the above bag from Vestiaire Collective, which I would be grateful if you please authenticate. I know that it will be authenticated by VC before it is sent, but I would be grateful for your views! The seller says that she bought it from a friend, so doesn't have the receipt or authenticity card, only the dustbag.
> 
> I can post more pictures of the bag when it arrives if that would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


 
all the details look authentic to me...great bag !!!


----------



## vesna

fairyjin21 said:


> Hi
> Item: Classic Medium Monogramme Tassel Satchel in Red Rare
> Listing Number:221718348530
> Seller: kristine0503
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...yxCruTHTqvX6r59Gg7hmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Won this auction several days ago. However, the seller told me that she was helping her friend to sell that handbag since her friend doesn't have an ebay account. When she get that bag, she "thinks" that is not authentic... So... in order to keep her good reputation, she wants to give me a full refund... I purchase this bag for my wife and cannot tell its authenticity from the images. Should I believe her? Thank you in advance.


 
yes, it is NOT authentic in my opinion, return for full refund, great seller indeed, rare  honest seller


----------



## Elektra_

My aunt gave me this old bag but I don't know if this is real. I like the texture of it though. Even if it's old and worn out, it is still soft and slouchy plus it doesn't smell like it has been sitting in the closet since forever.

Please help me authenticate this

http://postimg.org/image/yyrzpm12l/
http://postimg.org/image/5k7wx2clt/
http://postimg.org/image/vnxw59wfb/
http://postimg.org/image/y377zy97f/
http://postimg.org/image/6x5x2fc73/
http://postimg.org/image/rflf6rlu9/
http://postimg.org/image/evmm25u5p/


----------



## nancdmd

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you so much for your time!  This is my first YSL.  Happiness!


----------



## vesna

Elektra_ said:


> My aunt gave me this old bag but I don't know if this is real. I like the texture of it though. Even if it's old and worn out, it is still soft and slouchy plus it doesn't smell like it has been sitting in the closet since forever.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/yyrzpm12l/
> http://postimg.org/image/5k7wx2clt/
> http://postimg.org/image/vnxw59wfb/
> http://postimg.org/image/y377zy97f/
> http://postimg.org/image/6x5x2fc73/
> http://postimg.org/image/rflf6rlu9/
> http://postimg.org/image/evmm25u5p/




 I am so sorry to disappoint you but this is not authentic YSL..it is not really that old model, it is still very current bag, but the tag does not look like authentic YSL tag


----------



## VanessaF

vesna said:


> all the details look authentic to me...great bag !!!




Great, thanks so much - I'm excited for it to arrive! Are there any other details you'd like me to take a picture of when it comes or do you have no reason for concern?

Thanks again!


----------



## Elektra_

may I know what should the real ysl tag look like for this model?


----------



## Elektra_

vesna said:


> I am so sorry to disappoint you but this is not authentic YSL..it is not really that old model, it is still very current bag, but the tag does not look like authentic YSL tag



may I know what should the real ysl tag look like for this model?


----------



## ilovebritney

Hey there Im trying to buy these for my bf can anyone tell me if these are authentic? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## summer_mango

Can some one please help me to authenticate this bag?

Name: Saint Laurent sac de jour small leather tote black
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321703483638?redirect=mobile

Many thanks!!


----------



## mbokheta

Quote: SL Saint Laurent Monogram black grained matelassé leather chain wallet bag
Item: 161644865728
Listing Number: (I don't see it as bidding has ended) 
Seller: hungnthai
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...MRH1TeQCtunV40ePWLF28%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Bidding has ended and seller said yes to selling it to me.


----------



## mbokheta

vesna said:


> authentic


Can you do mine?


----------



## vesna

Elektra_ said:


> may I know what should the real ysl tag look like for this model?


 
for example, this bag in this post


  	#*11165* 


and all other posts related to it


----------



## vesna

summer_mango said:


> Can some one please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Saint Laurent sac de jour small leather tote black
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321703483638?redirect=mobile
> 
> Many thanks!!


 
I would like to see inner leather tag closeup and serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

mbokheta said:


> Quote: SL Saint Laurent Monogram black grained matelassé leather chain wallet bag
> Item: 161644865728
> Listing Number: (I don't see it as bidding has ended)
> Seller: hungnthai
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...MRH1TeQCtunV40ePWLF28%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Bidding has ended and seller said yes to selling it to me.


 


mbokheta said:


> Can you do mine?


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## summer_mango

vesna said:


> I would like to see inner leather tag closeup and serial number from inside the pocket


 

Thanks for spending you time! I have attached more pics from the seller. thx!


----------



## summer_mango

vesna said:


> I would like to see inner leather tag closeup and serial number from inside the pocket



Another one..sorry I can only upload one pic each time on my ipad...


----------



## brizzlegal2

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y Leather Tote
Listing Number: 121605539139
Seller: serenaserenayang 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-...005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=281641827841&rt=nc

Comments: Hi! Could someone help me and tell me if this is a real or fake? I tried to look at other bags to see if it was authentic, but I wasn't sure. Thank you!


----------



## nygrl

Item: Saint Laurent Petit Y Line satchel in navy 
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller: Gilt
Comment: I purchased this bag on Gilt.com and while my previous purchases have been authentic, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks so much in advance! Also, I'm not sure if I have the correct pics, so I can provide extra if necessary.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL experts,

Good evening.  How are u tonight?

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures, please let me know what will u like to see, I will ask the seller.

Here is the bag:

Item name:  YSL Chyc Cabas purse medium Red
Item #:          261828795597
Seller ID:      evltwin9
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/261828795597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank u!


----------



## zen1965

Item: Original Yves Saint Laurent Damen Tasche Handtasche Leder pink gute Zustand!
Listing Number: 271807282874
Seller: raissa1803
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Yve...282874?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f48f9feba
Comments: Dear YSL experts, Could this bag be authentic? The label looks off to me (but I am no expert so could be completely wrong). Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!


----------



## mocha88

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) SATCHEL
Seller: Shop-Hers: diana2666
Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/120612-diana2666-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-satchel
Comments: Hello YSL experts, ended up buying this bag from Shop-Hers since they do authentication before shipping to the buyers. Would really appreciate it if you can help authenticate this one too using your knowledge and experiences, thanks!!


----------



## shopyupster.com

Can anyone help to authenticate this:

ITEM: Saint Laurent Medium Bucket
Seller: Luxury Garage Sale
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381178638028?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you! I looked through past posts but haven't seen it authenticated yet. Sorry if it has!!


----------



## yellowshoe

Please help me to know if this bag is authentic, thanks a lot YSL experts  

Item Name  Saint Laurent Nude Monogram matelasse grained leather messenger bag
Item number: 281645930748
Seller ID: angry_666
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-YS...XOYu9Jxw%2Fd7VtceUWz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Frost1

Item: Yves Saint Laurent - Vintage shoulder bag - crossbody
Listing Number: 261823449832   
Seller: lifeischic*http://www.ebay.com/usr/lifeischic*?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261823449832?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi, I just bought this. Could you please be so kind and take a look at it? Thank you very much!


----------



## gs0612

hi, could you help me for this muse, please? thanks & regards. 


item name: Yves saint Laurent muse 2

link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/769238465.htm


----------



## anniea85

Item: YSL  'Cassandre' (or monogramme) Leather shopper 
 Listing Number: 391082175028 and 181697010225  (both same model bag)
 Seller: lulublue717 and luvhighfashion88855
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391082175028?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITand 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181697010225?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello! I'm trying to figure out which of these bags is authentic and if I should take a risk w/ebay or just go buy this bag for full price :/ (currently available everywhere). Both look authentic and I have gone to YSL to look extremely closely at it, and have compared these listings to images of fakes sold online. Both sellers have 100% rating. Please help authenticate!! Thank you so much!


----------



## icequeen4

Item: AUTHENTIC NWT Saint Laurent Red Nano Sac De Jour leather bag
Listing Number: 181704470725
Seller: kathezho
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181704470725?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: Dear YSL experts, I want to bid on this bag in 2 hours, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much


----------



## icequeen4

icequeen4 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC NWT Saint Laurent Red Nano Sac De Jour leather bag
> Listing Number: 181704470725
> Seller: kathezho
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NWT-Saint-Laurent-Red-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-leather-bag-/181704470725?rmvSB=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=xCNdejryj2I9pMAecTZougaS6Qg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Dear YSL experts, I want to bid on this bag in 2 hours, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much



Hello, I bid and won this bag, please let me know if this bag is authentic so I can pay, thank you.


----------



## vesna

summer_mango said:


> Thanks for spending you time! I have attached more pics from the seller. thx!


 


summer_mango said:


> Another one..sorry I can only upload one pic each time on my ipad...


 
I think it looks  good


----------



## vesna

mocha88 said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT (YSL) SATCHEL
> Seller: Shop-Hers: diana2666
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/120612-diana2666-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-satchel
> Comments: Hello YSL experts, ended up buying this bag from Shop-Hers since they do authentication before shipping to the buyers. Would really appreciate it if you can help authenticate this one too using your knowledge and experiences, thanks!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

brizzlegal2 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 121605539139
> Seller: serenaserenayang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-...005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=281641827841&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Hi! Could someone help me and tell me if this is a real or fake? I tried to look at other bags to see if it was authentic, but I wasn't sure. Thank you!


 
this does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

nygrl said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Petit Y Line satchel in navy
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Gilt
> Comment: I purchased this bag on Gilt.com and while my previous purchases have been authentic, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks so much in advance! Also, I'm not sure if I have the correct pics, so I can provide extra if necessary.
> View attachment 2944834
> View attachment 2944835
> View attachment 2944837
> View attachment 2944839
> View attachment 2944840
> View attachment 2944842
> View attachment 2944843
> View attachment 2944862


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL experts,
> 
> Good evening.  How are u tonight?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures, please let me know what will u like to see, I will ask the seller.
> 
> Here is the bag:
> 
> Item name:  YSL Chyc Cabas purse medium Red
> Item #:          261828795597
> Seller ID:      evltwin9
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/261828795597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank u!




could be OK, I would like to see straight inner leather tag back and front, underside of a zipper head and zipper pulls


----------



## vesna

shopyupster.com said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this:
> 
> ITEM: Saint Laurent Medium Bucket
> Seller: Luxury Garage Sale
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381178638028?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you! I looked through past posts but haven't seen it authenticated yet. Sorry if it has!!


 
looks good to me


----------



## zen1965

Hi Vesna, I would very much appreciate if you could have a look at this bag (it is posted on ebay Germany):

Item: Original Yves Saint Laurent Damen Tasche Handtasche Leder pink gute Zustand!
Listing Number: 271807282874
Seller: raissa1803
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Yves...item3f48f9feba
Comments:  Many thanks in  advance for your kind assistance!


----------



## vesna

yellowshoe said:


> Please help me to know if this bag is authentic, thanks a lot YSL experts
> 
> Item Name  Saint Laurent Nude Monogram matelasse grained leather messenger bag
> Item number: 281645930748
> Seller ID: angry_666
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Nude-Monogram-matelasse-grained-leather-messenger-bag-/281645930748?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=uj%252BajMMiXOYu9Jxw%252Fd7VtceUWz4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
sorry, papers are from YSL, and this bag is supposed to have black Saint Laurent papers, YSL dust bag is fake, I see no signatures (inner tag and inside the pocket serial number) so I can not judge that


----------



## vesna

Frost1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent - Vintage shoulder bag - crossbody
> Listing Number: 261823449832
> Seller: lifeischic*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261823449832?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi, I just bought this. Could you please be so kind and take a look at it? Thank you very much!


 
all details look authentic , same as on my vintage YSL pieces


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help me for this muse, please? thanks & regards.
> 
> 
> item name: Yves saint Laurent muse 2
> 
> link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/769238465.htm


 
looks good to me


----------



## vesna

anniea85 said:


> Item: YSL  'Cassandre' (or monogramme) Leather shopper
> Listing Number: 391082175028 and 181697010225  (both same model bag)
> Seller: lulublue717 and luvhighfashion88855
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391082175028?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITand
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181697010225?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello! I'm trying to figure out which of these bags is authentic and if I should take a risk w/ebay or just go buy this bag for full price :/ (currently available everywhere). Both look authentic and I have gone to YSL to look extremely closely at it, and have compared these listings to images of fakes sold online. Both sellers have 100% rating. Please help authenticate!! Thank you so much!


 
both look good to me  In addition, the first seller has a huge number of authentic high end bags sold , authenticated here on tPF


----------



## vesna

icequeen4 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC NWT Saint Laurent Red Nano Sac De Jour leather bag
> Listing Number: 181704470725
> Seller: kathezho
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181704470725?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Dear YSL experts, I want to bid on this bag in 2 hours, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much


 
sorry if the comment is late, it looks authentic, but the main signature in the front is somehow strange - maybe because of the angle and flash, but the letters do not seem to be of a uniform height, I don't know really


----------



## vesna

icequeen4 said:


> Hello, I bid and won this bag, please let me know if this bag is authentic so I can pay, thank you.


 
sorry, we do not have a service in such a timely manner, there is just me so far looking at the bags and commenting on them, I wish more would join in, so I can not devote all my time to tPF. This comment is late, but -  it kind of looks authentic, but the main signature in the front is somehow strange - maybe because of the angle and flash, but the letters do not seem to be of a uniform height, I don't know really


----------



## vesna

zen1965 said:


> Hi Vesna, I would very much appreciate if you could have a look at this bag (it is posted on ebay Germany):
> 
> Item: Original Yves Saint Laurent Damen Tasche Handtasche Leder pink gute Zustand!
> Listing Number: 271807282874
> Seller: raissa1803
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Yves...item3f48f9feba
> Comments:  Many thanks in  advance for your kind assistance!


 
authentic  I have one in orange , very cute bag


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> could be OK, I would like to see straight inner leather tag back and front, underside of a zipper head and zipper pulls


Hello Vesna,

Good evening.  Thank you.  I will ask the seller for those pictures.

Julia


----------



## icequeen4

vesna said:


> sorry, we do not have a service in such a timely manner, there is just me so far looking at the bags and commenting on them, I wish more would join in, so I can not devote all my time to tPF. This comment is late, but -  it kind of looks authentic, but the main signature in the front is somehow strange - maybe because of the angle and flash, but the letters do not seem to be of a uniform height, I don't know really




Hi Vesna, is it okay if I take pictures in a few days when I receive the bag so you can take a look? Thank you in advance


----------



## vesna

icequeen4 said:


> Hi Vesna, is it okay if I take pictures in a few days when I receive the bag so you can take a look? Thank you in advance


 
yes, that would be great


----------



## zen1965

vesna said:


> authentic  I have one in orange , very cute bag



Thank You so much. I just bought it!


----------



## queenpurse

Is anyone know the ebay seller Hahairina? 
This fraud bilked my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
You never trust this fraud.


----------



## queenpurse

vesna said:


> kkim005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
> *Item number: *281611268981
> Seller ID: Hahairina
> URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363<a class="nolinks" href="http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363" target="_blank">[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hahairina, YOU are Fraud!!!!
> This fraud biled my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
> Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> You never trust this fraud.
Click to expand...


----------



## queenpurse

kkim005 said:


> hi vesna I have messaged both sellers saying I will get the bags professionally authenticated if they have doubts dnt send the bag and give me a refund. the seller jaimlas is epic! she started abusing me (I am talking about calling me names!!) but ended up giving my money back. however seller Hahairina has told me that she has  no problem me getting it authenticated so I am hoping it is real! will keep you posted.


 


Is anyone know the ebay seller Hahairina? 
This fraud bilked my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
You never trust this fraud.


----------



## Passion17

Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:Hi ladies, please help.Sorry these bag is not purchased of ebay but from Carousel,an online mobile platform popular in Singapore. These seller sold a YSL clutch,with a different care card that does not match the model and my friend is suspicious that the bag may be fake.Pls help to authenticate this as my friend is a student and spend her own savings to purchase this clutch.
I have uploaded pics hope u can see it clearly first time uploading photos so hope you can see it and evaluate it.Thanks so much.


----------



## Passion17

Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:Hi ladies, please help.Sorry these bag is not purchased of ebay but from Carousel,an online mobile platform popular in Singapore. These seller sold a YSL clutch,with a different care card that does not match the model and my friend is suspicious that the bag may be fake.Pls help to authenticate this as my friend is a student and spend her own savings to purchase this clutch.
I have uploaded pics hope u can see it clearly first time uploading photos so hope you can see it and evaluate it.Thanks so much.


----------



## vesna

queenpurse said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkim005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
> *Item number: *281611268981
> Seller ID: Hahairina
> URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363<a class="nolinks" href="http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363" target="_blank">[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hahairina, YOU are Fraud!!!!
> This fraud biled my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
> Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> You never trust this fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the authenticity, I suspect it is not. However, it is from the same seller who you, in your post state is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

Passion17 said:


> Item:
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:Hi ladies, please help.Sorry these bag is not purchased of ebay but from Carousel,an online mobile platform popular in Singapore. These seller sold a YSL clutch,with a different care card that does not match the model and my friend is suspicious that the bag may be fake.Pls help to authenticate this as my friend is a student and spend her own savings to purchase this clutch.
> I have uploaded pics hope u can see it clearly first time uploading photos so hope you can see it and evaluate it.Thanks so much.


 please upload photos of all signatures (Saint Laurent) straight facing camera and close-up, as well as inner serial number as good as you can. Also paper that shows serial number. I can see nothing from these photos


----------



## vesna

queenpurse said:


> Is anyone know the ebay seller Hahairina?
> This fraud bilked my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
> Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> You never trust this fraud.


 


queenpurse said:


> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkim005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I have bought another clutch and it is on its way! hoping you can also authenticate this one  looks to be authentic to me but i want to be sure. if you need more photos, please let me know and  I will upload them when i get the item. Thanks again.
> 
> Item: *As  New Classic Saint Laurent Clutch With Interlocking Metal Ysl Signature*
> *Item number: *281611268981
> Seller ID: Hahairina
> URL: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363<a class="nolinks" href="http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Clutch-With-Interlocking-Metal-Ysl-Signature-/281611268981?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6XyHnJBwVDaNT%252Bel5XN4%252BZ2zMCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_329wt_1363" target="_blank">[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hahairina, YOU are Fraud!!!!
> This fraud biled my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
> Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> You never trust this fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, you can contribute to this forum:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mangopuppy

Hello, can you kindly authenticate this?  Seller has included photo of receipt, but I realize receipt can be from a real one while they sell a fake to an unsuspecting buyer.  Thank you.


Item#:  271825898701
Item:  AUTHENTIC Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Handbag
Seller:  dajuicejml 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271825898701

ETA:  And two more, please.  

Item#:  121556564313
Item:  100% authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Dark Purple Calfskin Leather Muse Tote Bag
Seller:  laza_vogue
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121556564313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item#:  141607208972
Item:  Authentic New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag Satchel 1690+tax - Purple/Burgundy
Seller:  ashwini3
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141607208972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
  **This one throws me off due to the shape of the bag&#8230;not very trapezoid-y in shape.  DId the shape of these bags ever change?


----------



## Katesxo

Hello,

I'm new to this, but I was hoping someone could tell me if this bag was authentic or not.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181704540335?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks!


----------



## Katesxo

Katesxo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this, but I was hoping someone could tell me if this bag was authentic or not.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181704540335?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, let me try this again

Item: Yves Saint Laurent large quilted Cassandre shoulder bag
Listing Number: 181704540335
Seller: luxuryqueenx3
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181704540335?nav=SEARCH
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic asap. She doesn't have receipts and says she received it as a gift so I am weary

Thanks!!


----------



## queenpurse

Is anyone know the ebay seller Hahairina? 
This fraud bilked my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*My friend & I went to Gucci shop in Sydney & checked with authentic bag of exactly same colour and shape.
It is not only my conclusion, one of official sales person in Gucci shop also told to my friend and me it is crude fake one.
Soon after my friend knows it is fraud, my friend emailed to 'hahairina' many times for refund, but 'hahairina' never reply back to my friend!!!*
Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
You never trust this fraud.


----------



## queenpurse

Katesxo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this, but I was hoping someone could tell me if this bag was authentic or not.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181704540335?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks!


 


If the item is posted by ebay seller 'hahairina', then it is 100% fake one.
Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'hahairina'
Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'hahairina'.
Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
My friend lost over $600.
You never trust this fraud.


----------



## linnsed90

Hello! Looking to see if this is authentic? Thank you.

Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6 
Listing Number: 251880369561
Seller: bcchic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3aa53d6d99


----------



## ghorb1234

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAMME TASSEL CHAIN BAG

Listing Number: 161658229871

Seller: saus_ebjuabl1

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a394d46f

Comments: Please authenticate this, I really want it but I need to be sure its the real thing. Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## xoxo1311

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Hi! I've really new to this forum. I'm really interested in purchasing this bag but i don't know if its authentic. Any help would be great! Thank you babes!! 

Item:Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Blue
Seller:leslielye
Link: https://carousell.com/p/16668171/ 

THANKS ALL!


----------



## Boontje

Hello,

I am totally new on this forum so hope I do this right.

I found this purse online and I wonder if it is real.

Item:
Listing Number:
Seller: Claire van Vliet
Link:http://www.kapaza.be/nl/handtassen/yves-saint-laurent-tas-93967145.htm
Comments:

Could you help me with this ?


----------



## vesna

Mangopuppy said:


> Hello, can you kindly authenticate this?  Seller has included photo of receipt, but I realize receipt can be from a real one while they sell a fake to an unsuspecting buyer.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item#:  271825898701
> Item:  AUTHENTIC Yves Saint Laurent MUSE Handbag
> Seller:  dajuicejml
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271825898701
> 
> ETA:  And two more, please.
> 
> Item#:  121556564313
> Item:  100% authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Dark Purple Calfskin Leather Muse Tote Bag
> Seller:  laza_vogue
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121556564313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item#:  141607208972
> Item:  Authentic New Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Bag Satchel 1690+tax - Purple/Burgundy
> Seller:  ashwini3
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141607208972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> **This one throws me off due to the shape of the bag&#8230;not very trapezoid-y in shape.  DId the shape of these bags ever change?


 
all three look authentic. 


to be 100% sure, I would like to see for #1 zipper pulls and the back of the leather tag, as well as key and lock


#2 looks authentic with good photos


also for# 3 back of the leather tag with serial number on it and key and lock


----------



## vesna

Katesxo said:


> Sorry, let me try this again
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent large quilted Cassandre shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 181704540335
> Seller: luxuryqueenx3
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181704540335?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic asap. She doesn't have receipts and says she received it as a gift so I am weary
> 
> Thanks!!


 I think it is authentic, looks like it is


----------



## vesna

queenpurse said:


> Is anyone know the ebay seller Hahairina?
> This fraud bilked my friend of over $600 few weeks ago.
> Said 100% authentic Gucci bag, but sent crude fake one!!!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...FJDZGf5R0GcXbUnZEYmcc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *My friend & I went to Gucci shop in Sydney & checked with authentic bag of exactly same colour and shape.*
> *It is not only my conclusion, one of official sales person in Gucci shop also told to my friend and me it is crude fake one.*
> *Soon after my friend knows it is fraud, my friend emailed to 'hahairina' many times for refund, but 'hahairina' never reply back to my friend!!!*
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'Hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'Hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> You never trust this fraud.


 


queenpurse said:


> If the item is posted by ebay seller 'hahairina', then it is 100% fake one.
> Please beware of this fraud ebayer 'hahairina'
> Remember this fraud ebay ID is 'hahairina'.
> Paypal is 'eliali.alyaa@yahoo.com.au'.
> My friend lost over $600.
> You never trust this fraud.


 
please post this on ebay forum of tPF, and Gucci, thanks for helping identify the fake !


----------



## vesna

linnsed90 said:


> Hello! Looking to see if this is authentic? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6
> Listing Number: 251880369561
> Seller: bcchic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3aa53d6d99


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

ghorb1234 said:


> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAMME TASSEL CHAIN BAG
> 
> Listing Number: 161658229871
> 
> Seller: saus_ebjuabl1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a394d46f
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this, I really want it but I need to be sure it&#8217;s the real thing. Thank you in advance!!!!


 
Hi and welcome !!!  I am so sorry, but  I have no chance of authenticating this bag because the seller did not post any photo which could help identify the real from a fake - signature, serial number photos from inside the pocket. sorry


----------



## vesna

xoxo1311 said:


> Hi! I've really new to this forum. I'm really interested in purchasing this bag but i don't know if its authentic. Any help would be great! Thank you babes!!
> 
> Item:Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Blue
> Seller:leslielye
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/16668171/
> 
> THANKS ALL!


 Hi and welcome !!!


I am not sure really, I would need to see the inner leather tag and serial number from inside the pocket, as well as the underside of zipper head


----------



## vesna

Boontje said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am totally new on this forum so hope I do this right.
> 
> I found this purse online and I wonder if it is real.
> 
> Item:
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Claire van Vliet
> Link:http://www.kapaza.be/nl/handtassen/yves-saint-laurent-tas-93967145.htm
> Comments:
> 
> Could you help me with this ?


 Hi and welcome !!!  I am not sure although lining and metal tag look like on my vintage YSL bags.....if the seller can send you any other photos indicating YSL - signature......it would be great


----------



## Cxcl

Quote:
        Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc
Listing Number:
Seller: online
Link:
Comments: I need your kind help to authenticate this bag for me! the embossed serialnumber's font looks a bit different so i'm quite worried it might be acounterfeit. any kind souls can advise if my bag is authentic? the serialnumber in the bag is 311210.001993.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Mangopuppy

vesna said:


> all three look authentic.
> 
> 
> to be 100% sure, I would like to see for #1 zipper pulls and the back of the leather tag, as well as key and lock
> 
> 
> #2 looks authentic with good photos
> 
> 
> also for# 3 back of the leather tag with serial number on it and key and lock



Thank you so much, Vesna.  I will ask the sellers for the photos and will post here once I get them.


----------



## vesna

Cxcl said:


> Quote:
> Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number:
> Seller: online
> Link:
> Comments: I need your kind help to authenticate this bag for me! the embossed serialnumber's font looks a bit different so i'm quite worried it might be acounterfeit. any kind souls can advise if my bag is authentic? the serialnumber in the bag is 311210.001993.
> Thanks!!!


 may I see the inner leather tag straight and close-up as well as inner serial number clear and straight to camera ?


----------



## vesna

Mangopuppy said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna.  I will ask the sellers for the photos and will post here once I get them.


 great ! We will get you one fine Muse. Just look carefully at measurements, and compare to the ones in "reference library" here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709.html


I made a grave error once with Downtown bag and won in bidding for the small bag instead of medium which I wanted LOL


----------



## Cxcl

vesna said:


> may I see the inner leather tag straight and close-up as well as inner serial number clear and straight to camera ?


 
Hi Vesna,

Thanks for your reponses but these are all the photos the seller sent me does it look more like a fake?


----------



## vesna

Cxcl said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks for your reponses but these are all the photos the seller sent me does it look more like a fake?


 I do have some suspicions, that is why I wanted to see all golden signatures, to see the font properly....sorry that I can not help, I would really need those photos


----------



## Cxcl

vesna said:


> I do have some suspicions, that is why I wanted to see all golden signatures, to see the font properly....sorry that I can not help, I would really need those photos


 
Hi Vesna,

oh dear. but the seller offered to meetup for me to check the bag before buying. is there anything i can lookout for? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cxcl

Hi Vesna,


I've gotten 2 more pictures from the seller. not sure if they'll help, could you please take a look for me? Thanks!


----------



## xoxo1311

vesna said:


> Hi and welcome !!!
> 
> 
> I am not sure really, I would need to see the inner leather tag and serial number from inside the pocket, as well as the underside of zipper head


Hi Vesna,

Thank you so much for your help. Really appreciate it


----------



## Mangopuppy

Hi Vesna, thank you for that link!  I didn't even think to compare the sizes and now I definitely see a difference in them.  I am 5'3"and was hoping to get a large.  Do you think medium would be too small?

On those links I posted, I am most drawn to the purple one (#2) but I noticed the seller did not post pics of the serial number...do you need to see it or are the pictures she put already enough?

I also found this one which I really like on fashionphile.  Can you check it please?  

Is it silly to buy two of the same bag in different colors?


----------



## Mangopuppy

Sorry, here is the link.

http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-leather-large-muse-gray-80351


----------



## vesna

Mangopuppy said:


> Hi Vesna, thank you for that link!  I didn't even think to compare the sizes and now I definitely see a difference in them.  I am 5'3"and was hoping to get a large.  Do you think medium would be too small?
> 
> On those links I posted, I am most drawn to the purple one (#2) but I noticed the seller did not post pics of the serial number...do you need to see it or are the pictures she put already enough?
> 
> I also found this one which I really like on fashionphile.  Can you check it please?
> 
> Is it silly to buy two of the same bag in different colors?


 


Mangopuppy said:


> Sorry, here is the link.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-leather-large-muse-gray-80351


 
the second one is authentic with no doubt at all, Fashionphile one is AWESOME, pearl grey   I too am so tempted but I am on a strict ban, like.....forever


if you see my albums I have more than one bag in different colours and sometimes leathers...I have the same Fendi large baguette in 3 colours, I have two YSL besace - bubbly black and grey nubuck...and so on...many find it redundant, I love to have something I like in few colours, colours make those bags very very different


----------



## vesna

Cxcl said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> oh dear. but the seller offered to meetup for me to check the bag before buying. is there anything i can lookout for?
> 
> Thanks!


 


Cxcl said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> 
> I've gotten 2 more pictures from the seller. not sure if they'll help, could you please take a look for me? Thanks!


 
I am sorry but this is not an authentic bag


----------



## yuexu9

Item: Sac de Jour Small in black leather and suede lining
Listing Number: 171716391616
Seller: jetblue_15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171716391616?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if there are any other pictures you need to authenticate!

Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate!


----------



## Mangopuppy

vesna said:


> the second one is authentic with no doubt at all, Fashionphile one is AWESOME, pearl grey   I too am so tempted but I am on a strict ban, like.....forever
> 
> 
> if you see my albums I have more than one bag in different colours and sometimes leathers...I have the same Fendi large baguette in 3 colours, I have two YSL besace - bubbly black and grey nubuck...and so on...many find it redundant, I love to have something I like in few colours, colours make those bags very very different



Vesna, your collection is beautiful!  WOW!  I understand why you are putting yourself on restriction, but forever is a long time!  

Thank you so muchI am going to go for it and get BOTH the purple one from Ebay and the Gray from Fashionphile.

And I just got a Stella McCartney that I've also loved and admired for 3 years.so now I shall join you in putting myself on restriction.


----------



## VanessaF

vesna said:


> all the details look authentic to me...great bag !!!




Hi

I now have the bag. Are there any furhter pictures you'd like to authenticate it?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Katesxo

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic, looks like it is



Thanks!!


----------



## alya92

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Studded black leather messenger bag silver hardware
eBay item number: 281656958416
Seller: angry_666
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281656958416

Comments: In the ebay listing there are only 5 pictures but on top of that, I asked the seller to provide more pictures which will be attached in this post below. but the seller could not take the pictures of the serial number clearly as it behind the inner pocket (she cannot take the serial number picture without creasing the bag too much). The logo printed also seems a bit faded which makes me more doubt on the authenticity of the bag but again it could be worn out. But the hardware and the rest look pretty alright. Please help me authenticate this YSL bag as I love it but I don't want to spend money on a fake bag. Thank you sooo much for your help!!! I hope you can reply to me asap xxxx








picture of magnetic snap












pictures of the YSL printed logo with and without flash







picture of the serial number behind the pocket (not really clear)







picture of the cards given

Regards,
Alya


----------



## yuexu9

alya92 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Studded black leather messenger bag silver hardware
> eBay item number: 281656958416
> Seller: angry_666
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281656958416
> 
> Comments: In the ebay listing there are only 5 pictures but on top of that, I asked the seller to provide more pictures which will be attached in this post below. but the seller could not take the pictures of the serial number clearly as it behind the inner pocket (she cannot take the serial number picture without creasing the bag too much). The logo printed also seems a bit faded which makes me more doubt on the authenticity of the bag but again it could be worn out. But the hardware and the rest look pretty alright. Please help me authenticate this YSL bag as I love it but I don't want to spend money on a fake bag. Thank you sooo much for your help!!! I hope you can reply to me asap xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of magnetic snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures of the YSL printed logo with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the serial number behind the pocket (not really clear)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the cards given
> 
> Regards,
> Alya



I am by no means an expert authenticator, but on all of the Saint Laurent items that I own, the N and the T touch in the logo. This one doesn't, so for what it's worth, I wouldn't personally buy this.


----------



## alya92

yuexu9 said:


> I am by no means an expert authenticator, but on all of the Saint Laurent items that I own, the N and the T touch in the logo. This one doesn't, so for what it's worth, I wouldn't personally buy this.


Hello Yuexu9, 
Thank you for your quick reply. What do you mean by the N and T touch each other? As I never own a YSL messenger bag before. So I never know if the logo even meant to be fade like that. It seems like it wasn't been hot stamp nicely. If you can share the picture of the logo on your bag that would be helpful. Thank you soo much xx Really appreciate it!


----------



## vesna

yuexu9 said:


> Item: Sac de Jour Small in black leather and suede lining
> Listing Number: 171716391616
> Seller: jetblue_15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171716391616?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if there are any other pictures you need to authenticate!
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate!


 
this looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

Mangopuppy said:


> Vesna, your collection is beautiful!  WOW!  I understand why you are putting yourself on restriction, but forever is a long time!
> 
> Thank you so muchI am going to go for it and get BOTH the purple one from Ebay and the Gray from Fashionphile.
> 
> And I just got a Stella McCartney that I've also loved and admired for 3 years.so now I shall join you in putting myself on restriction.


 I know, forever is too long, but until I replenish some funds for novelties. I bought a small expensive thingy recently (Goyard iPad case, besides the two I already have ???) and have to keep myself in control. There is a Miu Miu clutch I visit every day and since it is similar to my Balenciaga clutch in colour I am trying to say no. 


I am so happy you will get these two amazing bags


----------



## vesna

VanessaF said:


> Hi
> 
> I now have the bag. Are there any furhter pictures you'd like to authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


 
Hi, I can not seem to find the original post, it is probably pages and pages ago. Please quote the original post so that I can see which bag was that.


----------



## vesna

alya92 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Studded black leather messenger bag silver hardware
> eBay item number: 281656958416
> Seller: angry_666
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281656958416
> 
> Comments: In the ebay listing there are only 5 pictures but on top of that, I asked the seller to provide more pictures which will be attached in this post below. but the seller could not take the pictures of the serial number clearly as it behind the inner pocket (she cannot take the serial number picture without creasing the bag too much). The logo printed also seems a bit faded which makes me more doubt on the authenticity of the bag but again it could be worn out. But the hardware and the rest look pretty alright. Please help me authenticate this YSL bag as I love it but I don't want to spend money on a fake bag. Thank you sooo much for your help!!! I hope you can reply to me asap xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of magnetic snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures of the YSL printed logo with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the serial number behind the pocket (not really clear)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the cards given
> 
> Regards,
> Alya




sorry, this does not seem authentic to me...she sold another Saint Laurent fake recently ???


----------



## vesna

yuexu9 said:


> I am by no means an expert authenticator, but on all of the Saint Laurent items that I own, the N and the T touch in the logo. This one doesn't, so for what it's worth, I wouldn't personally buy this.


 


alya92 said:


> Hello Yuexu9,
> Thank you for your quick reply. What do you mean by the N and T touch each other? As I never own a YSL messenger bag before. So I never know if the logo even meant to be fade like that. It seems like it wasn't been hot stamp nicely. If you can share the picture of the logo on your bag that would be helpful. Thank you soo much xx Really appreciate it!


 
yuexu9 is right, here is the post   	#*11238*  where you can see nicely what she pointed to


----------



## alya92

vesna said:


> yuexu9 is right, here is the post   	#*11238*  where you can see nicely what she pointed to


Hello Vesna,
Thank you for your expertise. I just checked the image shared from post #11238 and I can see the logo stamp is being printed nicely on the red bag with N and T are attached together. 

I thought the bag listed on ebay might be fake as the bag is too good to be true especially with such a low starting price. I believed the seller did sell a fake YSL bag before this as well in beige colour. 

This is the ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Nude-Monogram-matelasse-grained-leather-messenger-bag-/281645930748?nma=true&si=Sbje7mqRAhQ082YxWEJaF8apdVk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you soo much for your help. I definitely will check the authentication here first before buying it online. Thank you again xxx


----------



## vesna

alya92 said:


> Hello Vesna,
> Thank you for your expertise. I just checked the image shared from post #11238 and I can see the logo stamp is being printed nicely on the red bag with N and T are attached together.
> 
> I thought the bag listed on ebay might be fake as the bag is too good to be true especially with such a low starting price. I believed the seller did sell a fake YSL bag before this as well in beige colour.
> 
> This is the ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you soo much for your help. I definitely will check the authentication here first before buying it online. Thank you again xxx


 


yes, that's the one...check here before you bid and then you can have fun buying a bag without stress of being a fake...there is not many here commenting on the bags, I am mostly alone, and I do not have the knowledge of many styles and details, but I will share what I know


----------



## VanessaF

VanessaF said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent red leather handbag duffle (I think it's the Duffle 3 Mini leather bowling bag)
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 1519163 (on Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: May (on Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rent/red-leather-handbag-duffle-1519163.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I have purchased the above bag from Vestiaire Collective, which I would be grateful if you please authenticate. I know that it will be authenticated by VC before it is sent, but I would be grateful for your views! The seller says that she bought it from a friend, so doesn't have the receipt or authenticity card, only the dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more pictures of the bag when it arrives if that would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!




Hi Vensa, this was my original post. Thanks so much!


----------



## mkhan777

Hi,
Can anyone please autheticate this bag

Item: yves saint Laurent 
Item Number :121614858462
Seller: jushozaakte
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121614858462
comments: i have been private messaging this seller for this ysl bag. I am not too sure if its authentic. Please help


----------



## khriseeee

Item: Medium Cabas Chyc - Beige
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...e-loved+YSL+Cabas+Medium#advertisementDetails
Comments:I know there aren't too many photos to work off from, I've requested for additional photos but the seller can't promise to send to me. She is willing to meet up with me though - what should I look out for?


----------



## michaw

Hello,
Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please.

Item: Brand New Pink Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Metallic Tassel Clutch
Item Number :151635374665
Seller:  ahbaiu (8 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151635374665?
comments: I already bought this but hasnt made payment yet. I am not too sure if its authentic. 
Seller has no feedback from selling. A few feedback she got is from buying items on ebay.
I do not see control number card in the picture either. The seller said "Yes, I won the clutch from a game show that I was on so I have all of the tags, receipt, and packaging.".
Please help!


----------



## alya92

mkhan777 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please autheticate this bag
> 
> Item: yves saint Laurent
> Item Number :121614858462
> Seller: jushozaakte
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121614858462
> comments: i have been private messaging this seller for this ysl bag. I am not too sure if its authentic. Please help


Hello mkhan77,
i'm not an expert, but i'd say avoid buying the bag since the seller has 0 feedback. and the picture of the tag is also blurry.


----------



## khriseeee

khriseeee said:


> Item: Medium Cabas Chyc - Beige
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...e-loved+YSL+Cabas+Medium#advertisementDetails
> Comments:I know there aren't too many photos to work off from, I've requested for additional photos but the seller can't promise to send to me. She is willing to meet up with me though - what should I look out for?



Hi Vesna, Received additional photos, would you be able to take a look and let me know if authentic? I plan to meet up tomorrow if it is


----------



## gabbyvic88

Please authenticate these shoes thank you.  
Item: YSL SAINT LAUREN tribute  Beige Nude Leather  T-Strap Sandals size 36.5


Item Number: 121614017703


Seller: amylingcloset

link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/121614017703?nav=SEARCH


----------



## vesna

VanessaF said:


> Hi Vensa, this was my original post. Thanks so much!


 
I think this bag is authentic


----------



## vesna

mkhan777 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please autheticate this bag
> 
> Item: yves saint Laurent
> Item Number :121614858462
> Seller: jushozaakte
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121614858462
> comments: i have been private messaging this seller for this ysl bag. I am not too sure if its authentic. Please help


 nothing can be seen in her photos ...we need clear photos of each signature (saint Laurent), including serial number from inside the pocket, and hardware imprints


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Item: Medium Cabas Chyc - Beige
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...e-loved+YSL+Cabas+Medium#advertisementDetails
> Comments:I know there aren't too many photos to work off from, I've requested for additional photos but the seller can't promise to send to me. She is willing to meet up with me though - what should I look out for?


 


khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna, Received additional photos, would you be able to take a look and let me know if authentic? I plan to meet up tomorrow if it is


 
I don't know really, it looks a bit fishy to me, something is off, although there were so many changes of font and hardware on this bag, I am worried about this print


----------



## khriseeee

Hi Vesna! Thanks, I read back thru this thread and can't seem to find anyone with a bag that has the same "a" font as the one I listed as part of the serial tag. Though everything else looks ok


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna! Thanks, I read back thru this thread and can't seem to find anyone with a bag that has the same "a" font as the one I listed as part of the serial tag. Though everything else looks ok




it kind of does but it doesn't , I am very worried about good fakes, they are better and better in hardware, but the print on all gold letters should be thicker, something is very wrong here


----------



## vesna

michaw said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item: Brand New Pink Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Metallic Tassel Clutch
> Item Number :151635374665
> Seller:  ahbaiu (8 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151635374665?
> comments: I already bought this but hasnt made payment yet. I am not too sure if its authentic.
> Seller has no feedback from selling. A few feedback she got is from buying items on ebay.
> I do not see control number card in the picture either. The seller said "Yes, I won the clutch from a game show that I was on so I have all of the tags, receipt, and packaging.".
> Please help!


 we can not help when you already won, that is not fair to the seller at all, sorry...authentication should be done prior to bidding, on the other hand I can not tell from posted photos anything...we need straight photo of the leather tag print inside the bag, serial number inside the pocket and all the papers she has


----------



## vesna

gabbyvic88 said:


> Please authenticate these shoes thank you.
> Item: YSL SAINT LAUREN tribute  Beige Nude Leather  T-Strap Sandals size 36.5
> 
> 
> Item Number: 121614017703
> 
> 
> Seller: amylingcloset
> 
> link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/121614017703?nav=SEARCH


 
this would be better to post to "glass slipper" forum


----------



## vesna

neongirl88 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone knows where can I get the sanit Laurent sac de jour in neon yellow mini, I looked everywhere and its sold out, and no im not asking anyone if they wiling to sell theirs.
> 
> 
> please let me know thank you


 
post this as a separate thread, that would ensure good visibility


----------



## michaw

vesna said:


> we can not help when you already won, that is not fair to the seller at all, sorry...authentication should be done prior to bidding, on the other hand I can not tell from posted photos anything...we need straight photo of the leather tag print inside the bag, serial number inside the pocket and all the papers she has



Thank you Vesna! I already paid for the item and I will take more pictures and posted here once I received the bag. Seller said she won the purse from a game show and she sent me a link to game show video posted on her facebook. She was selling the shoe she won the show as well. Here is the link to the video clip.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203897458628623&pnref=story


----------



## vesna

michaw said:


> Thank you Vesna! I already paid for the item and I will take more pictures and posted here once I received the bag. Seller said she won the purse from a game show and she sent me a link to game show video posted on her facebook. She was selling the shoe she won the show as well. Here is the link to the video clip.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203897458628623&pnref=story


 
this is awesome !!!  OMG, this is so funny, well, I guess it is authentic LOL


----------



## ann4427

Can you please help authenticate these 2 bags for me 

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Studded Sac de Jour Bag Nano BLUE CROSSBODY SHOES DUSTBAG
Item number 231528540673
Seller: couturegirl101
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...3638&clkid=5451047647235849443&_qi=RTM2067269 


Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag Small Black
Item Number: 281657031404
Seller: homecollectionshop2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=231528540673&rt=nc 
Comments: The Saint Laurent tag inside looks kinda off to me but need your help to confirm.


Thank you so much for your time!!!


----------



## vesna

ann4427 said:


> Can you please help authenticate these 2 bags for me
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Studded Sac de Jour Bag Nano BLUE CROSSBODY SHOES DUSTBAG
> Item number 231528540673
> Seller: couturegirl101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...3638&clkid=5451047647235849443&_qi=RTM2067269
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag Small Black
> Item Number: 281657031404
> Seller: homecollectionshop2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=231528540673&rt=nc
> Comments: The Saint Laurent tag inside looks kinda off to me but need your help to confirm.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!!!


 


#1 seems authentic


#2 you were right, not good


----------



## beccamarie

Hello! Was hoping you could help me authenticate the following bags. Really appreciate your time and help! Thank you!

Item: Authentic YSL Cabas chyc. Large Size. Bottle Green.
Item number: 191538548807
Seller: abut5985
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191538548807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: I've not seen this color before so it's giving me some pause. The dustbag also looks different than the YSL I already have and there's limited pics.

Item: YSL handbag
Item number: 181716942550
Seller: uk2013_apple_m
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181716942550?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: looks too good to be true so I'm sure it is, but just wanted to check


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures, please ket me know which ones to ask for.  Thank you!

Item name:  Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL SLP Cabas Chyc Leather Satchel Pink Brand NEW
Item #:        321727737865
Seller I.D.:  icbqyr
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Leather-Satchel-Pink-Brand-NEW-/321727737865?

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

beccamarie said:


> Hello! Was hoping you could help me authenticate the following bags. Really appreciate your time and help! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Cabas chyc. Large Size. Bottle Green.
> Item number: 191538548807
> Seller: abut5985
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191538548807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: I've not seen this color before so it's giving me some pause. The dustbag also looks different than the YSL I already have and there's limited pics.
> 
> Item: YSL handbag
> Item number: 181716942550
> Seller: uk2013_apple_m
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181716942550?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: looks too good to be true so I'm sure it is, but just wanted to check


 
I can not say anything about any of those. 


#1 has a weird dust bag and not enough photos - serial number on the back of inner leather tag, straight photo of the front of a leather tag, photo of zipper pulls and underside of a zipper head


#2 small photos, need large straight signatures, all writings inside ones and outside on the bag


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help me to authticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures, please ket me know which ones to ask for.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL SLP Cabas Chyc Leather Satchel Pink Brand NEW
> Item #:        321727737865
> Seller I.D.:  icbqyr
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Leather-Satchel-Pink-Brand-NEW-/321727737865?
> 
> Thank you!




please ask the seller for photos of inner leather tag front and serial number, serial number on paper tag as well,  zipper pulls, and underside of a zipper head


----------



## elila

Item: Authentic SAINT LAURENT YSL Medium Muse Two Muse 2 Bag Red Leather
Listing Number: 231497847554
Seller: shelcyluxstore 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e658d302
Comments: Thank you so much!!


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> please ask the seller for photos of inner leather tag front and serial number, serial number on paper tag as well,  zipper pulls, and underside of a zipper head



Hello Vesna,

Thank you.  I will ask for pictures now.

Julia


----------



## tyneechopstix

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? I don't know too much about YSL. Thanks so much in advance! - Vee

http://m.bonanza.com/listings/100-a...ogramme-tassel-clutch-red-chain-bag/232736321


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL Experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authticate this bag again?  Seller posted more pictures as requested.

Thank you so much!

Item name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL SLP Cabas Chyc Leather Satchel Pink Brand NEW
Item #:        321727737865
Seller I.D.: icbqyr
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D817011802643

Thank you!


----------



## Medica_00

Hi Vesna, I know you mentioned that clutches are difficult to authenticate, but was wondering whether you knew whether  it is true that even though the Belle du Jour clutch was discontinued, they still manufacture them currently 'for outlets only'? I purchased one from an eBay seller of luxury items with 100% positive feedback in the thousands and the item itself looked good when I received it. However, I was suspicious that the tag with bar code said '2015'  and when I asked the seller why the tag said 2015 when the Belle du Jour was a discontinued model, she said that past season items were being sold in outlets with the current year and 'otl' on the tag. I'm not sure whether this is true but would appreciate any info. Also another red flag was that she is selling several of the same clutches in the same color after she solve me mine. She is willing to refund me 100% if I had any doubts. I'm inclined to return it.


----------



## vesna

elila said:


> Item: Authentic SAINT LAURENT YSL Medium Muse Two Muse 2 Bag Red Leather
> Listing Number: 231497847554
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e658d302
> Comments: Thank you so much!!


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

tyneechopstix said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? I don't know too much about YSL. Thanks so much in advance! - Vee
> 
> http://m.bonanza.com/listings/100-a...ogramme-tassel-clutch-red-chain-bag/232736321


 
I can see only one photo, and we need all the signatures from flap and inside, and serial number


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help me to authticate this bag again?  Seller posted more pictures as requested.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL SLP Cabas Chyc Leather Satchel Pink Brand NEW
> Item #:        321727737865
> Seller I.D.: icbqyr
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D817011802643
> 
> Thank you!


 


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Medica_00 said:


> Hi Vesna, I know you mentioned that clutches are difficult to authenticate, but was wondering whether you knew whether  it is true that even though the Belle du Jour clutch was discontinued, they still manufacture them currently 'for outlets only'? I purchased one from an eBay seller of luxury items with 100% positive feedback in the thousands and the item itself looked good when I received it. However, I was suspicious that the tag with bar code said '2015'  and when I asked the seller why the tag said 2015 when the Belle du Jour was a discontinued model, she said that past season items were being sold in outlets with the current year and 'otl' on the tag. I'm not sure whether this is true but would appreciate any info. Also another red flag was that she is selling several of the same clutches in the same color after she solve me mine. She is willing to refund me 100% if I had any doubts. I'm inclined to return it.


 
I don't know really. Please make some photos of your bag, inner signature, dust bag, serial number inside the pocket and on paper tag as well, and also inside the dust bag a small material content tag


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you!


----------



## tyneechopstix

Strange that on the desktop i can't scroll through the photos but i can on my mobile phone


----------



## tyneechopstix

vesna said:


> I can see only one photo, and we need all the signatures from flap and inside, and serial number


Strange that on the desktop i can't scroll through the photos on Bonanza but i can on my mobile phone

Listing: http://m.bonanza.com/listings/100-au...-bag/232736321

Photos: 
https://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws...0/10956079_10101132235648707_1411948560_n.jpg

https://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws...3/10952340_10101132235693617_2120249057_n.jpg

https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleim...2/10957587_10101132234715577_1679171178_n.jpg

https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleim...2/10956013_10101133594330897_1108532855_n.jpg


thank you!

-Vee


----------



## vesna

tyneechopstix said:


> Strange that on the desktop i can't scroll through the photos on Bonanza but i can on my mobile phone
> 
> Listing: http://m.bonanza.com/listings/100-au...-bag/232736321
> 
> Photos:
> https://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws...0/10956079_10101132235648707_1411948560_n.jpg
> 
> https://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws...3/10952340_10101132235693617_2120249057_n.jpg
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleim...2/10957587_10101132234715577_1679171178_n.jpg
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleim...2/10956013_10101133594330897_1108532855_n.jpg
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> -Vee


 


I am afraid that this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Thank you!


 
you are very welcome


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL expert,

Good evening.

I missed the pink Cabas Chyc, the seller sold it with a lowered BIN price, kind of weired..

I found this blue one which is also the color I like.  Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  YSL SMALL MINI CYCH CABAS SKYE BLUE PURSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT
itme #:         221751255244
Seller I.D.:   Havanas11
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SMALL-M...244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a167a0cc

Thank you!


----------



## tyneechopstix

Thank you!


----------



## khriseeee

Hi vesna! Could you please authenticate this? No link as it's from a consignment shop


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna! Could you please authenticate this? No link as it's from a consignment shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971874
> View attachment 2971875
> View attachment 2971876
> View attachment 2971877
> View attachment 2971878
> View attachment 2971879
> View attachment 2971880
> View attachment 2971881


 
looks good


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL expert,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I missed the pink Cabas Chyc, the seller sold it with a lowered BIN price, kind of weired..
> 
> I found this blue one which is also the color I like.  Will you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  YSL SMALL MINI CYCH CABAS SKYE BLUE PURSE BAG YVES SAINT LAURENT
> itme #:         221751255244
> Seller I.D.:   Havanas11
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SMALL-M...244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a167a0cc
> 
> Thank you!


 


this one looks good


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> this one looks good


Wow!  Thank you!  Wish me luck!

Julia


----------



## Medica_00

vesna said:


> I don't know really. Please make some photos of your bag, inner signature, dust bag, serial number inside the pocket and on paper tag as well, and also inside the dust bag a small material content tag


Hi Vesna, here is a photo of the bag itself. I will have to upload each other photo as separate posts since site doesn't let me upload multiple photos from my phone. Bag itself looks good- just the tag being labeled 2015 for a discontinued model that I was concerned about and seller using exact same photos incl serial number to sell several of these identical bags.


----------



## Medica_00

vesna said:


> I don't know really. Please make some photos of your bag, inner signature, dust bag, serial number inside the pocket and on paper tag as well, and also inside the dust bag a small material content tag



Tags


----------



## Medica_00

vesna said:


> I don't know really. Please make some photos of your bag, inner signature, dust bag, serial number inside the pocket and on paper tag as well, and also inside the dust bag a small material content tag


Serial number


----------



## Medica_00

Medica_00 said:


> Serial number



Box label photo.

 I tried uploading a picture of the dust bag and inside Yves Saint Laurent logo but am getting error messages.  Anyway the dust bag looks like original dust bags previously posted with white inner layer. Yves saint Laurent label inside also looks similar to original. Here is a link to the original listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261853796875?redirect=mobile


----------



## aquasammi

Can you please help me authenticate these few listings (under the same seller)?  For some reason these bags all have the same serial number, I am completely new to YSL so not sure what that means.  Thanks a lot for the help!!

Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize $2450 
Listing Number: 261620274961
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261620274961?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:     

Item:Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize $2450 
Listing Number: 231424153864 
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231424153864?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:     

Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent  Croc Print Muse Handbag Oversize 
 Listing Number:261459444209 
Seller:shelcyluxstore
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261459444209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:     

Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent  Croc Print Muse Handbag Oversize 
 Listing Number:261860279796 
Seller:shelcyluxstore
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261860279796?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## vesna

Medica_00 said:


> Serial number


 
looks good to me, but all the papers are YSL, from old era of Yves Saint Laurent, not new Saint Laurent Paris ???  Everything else looks good, strange, papers look authentic too ???


----------



## vesna

aquasammi said:


> Can you please help me authenticate these few listings (under the same seller)?  For some reason these bags all have the same serial number, I am completely new to YSL so not sure what that means.  Thanks a lot for the help!!
> 
> Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize $2450
> Listing Number: 261620274961
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261620274961?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Item:Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croc Print Muse Bag Oversize $2450
> Listing Number: 231424153864
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231424153864?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent  Croc Print Muse Handbag Oversize
> Listing Number:261459444209
> Seller:shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261459444209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Item: Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent  Croc Print Muse Handbag Oversize
> Listing Number:261860279796
> Seller:shelcyluxstore
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261860279796?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


 
all of them are authentic and I simply can not say which one is more beautiful than the other, indeed an exceptional collection they have , WOW


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate the following for me:

Item: NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Arty Dots Goldtone, Blue Ring Size 8
Listing Number: 261859362216
Seller: nycshopgirlnyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261859362216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Item: NEW YSL Yves Saint Laurent Arty Dots Goldtone, Dark Pink Ring Size 8
Listing Number: 261859374779 
Seller: nycshopgirlnyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261859374779?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Medica_00

vesna said:


> looks good to me, but all the papers are YSL, from old era of Yves Saint Laurent, not new Saint Laurent Paris ???  Everything else looks good, strange, papers look authentic too ???



Ok. Thanks so much!


----------



## aquasammi

Thanks a lot for the help!  Now I have to decide which color to get...


----------



## loveslv

Anyone want to sell me their cassandre!!!? Ha


----------



## vesna

loveslv said:


> Anyone want to sell me their cassandre!!!? Ha


 
Hi loveslv, it is against the rules of tPF to sell and ask for purses, please do not continue this post


----------



## loveslv

vesna said:


> Hi loveslv, it is against the rules of tPF to sell and ask for purses, please do not continue this post




Oops sorry. Didn't know.


----------



## vesna

aquasammi said:


> Thanks a lot for the help!  Now I have to decide which color to get...


 Oh, I was always dying for the second one, oversize in this colour, nubuck !!! I have seen a tPF-er with the same colour downtown and it was equally divine


YSL grey nubuck  tend to get greenish hue after few years, so I would avoid grey (I have  abesace in nubuck croc grey and it is not the real grey from few years ago)...brown in so beautiful, like chocolate, I would be hungry around it LOL


----------



## aquasammi

vesna said:


> Oh, I was always dying for the second one, oversize in this colour, nubuck !!! I have seen a tPF-er with the same colour downtown and it was equally divine
> 
> 
> YSL grey nubuck  tend to get greenish hue after few years, so I would avoid grey (I have  abesace in nubuck croc grey and it is not the real grey from few years ago)...brown in so beautiful, like chocolate, I would be hungry around it LOL



I am debating between the second one and the 4th one....sooooo difficult.  Are the photos from these 2 listings pretty close to the actual color of the bag?

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

loveslv said:


> Oops sorry. Didn't know.


 long time ago I was also asked to read the rules for something which I forgot what it was LOL


----------



## loveslv

vesna said:


> long time ago I was also asked to read the rules for something which I forgot what it was LOL




Yep facepalm moment. I'll look on eBay!


----------



## jacquixo

would you be able to authenticate this one please? 

Item:Saint Laurent Sac du Jour medium leather tote Black
Listing Number: 321737613125
Seller:searchingsonia
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321737613125?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thank you!


----------



## vesna

jacquixo said:


> would you be able to authenticate this one please?
> 
> Item:Saint Laurent Sac du Jour medium leather tote Black
> Listing Number: 321737613125
> Seller:searchingsonia
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321737613125?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thank you!


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Hello! This is my first post, but i'm very confused about this YSL bag. I really hope you will help me authenticate it, because i would like to buy it 
It says that the item has ended, but i've told the seller that i might be interested in the bag, so she is holding it for me until tomorrow, where i have to decide if i would like to buy it.

Item: YSL FLAP BAG 100% AUTHENTIC AND GENUINE
Listing Number: 131493083898
Seller: digital_magnate
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-FLAP-BA...ZEYykGbLCSYr113TLlcf0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thank you


----------



## mish_mash

Can anyone please authenticate this bag? It does not have the silk interior. I've been told by the seller that this is the "new" belle du jour clutch from Saint Laurent Paris and has a suede lining.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...%2FJn0y4ktmiLeX8x9634%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mish_mash

My apologies. I did not use the proper format for my 1st post. Sorry - I'm a newbie and, in my excitement that I finally found this bag in the color I have been searching for, I didn't follow instructions 

Quote: YSL Saint Laurent Paris Belle du Jour clutch
Item: 321738797654
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: chippolino2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...%2FJn0y4ktmiLeX8x9634%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I have never seen a belle du jour clutch with a suede lining. Seller claims this is the "new" Saint Laurent Paris belle du jour.

The auction has ended but the seller is holding this bag for me if I would like to purchase. Any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jp23

Hello lovely authenticators I was hoping to get your opinion on this item! Thank you! 

Item: saint Laurent classic large sac de jour
#: 171767538896
Seller: summe-jad
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171767538896


----------



## jp23

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171767538896

Sorry this link is better


----------



## Eva999

Dear YSL expert: 
I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate this bag? I bought it from a friend's friend, she bought it from YSL official website and still kept the recipt of it. Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

Eva999 said:


> Dear YSL expert:
> I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate this bag? I bought it from a friend's friend, she bought it from YSL official website and still kept the recipt of it. Thank you very much!


 
this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators I was hoping to get your opinion on this item! Thank you!
> 
> Item: saint Laurent classic large sac de jour
> #: 171767538896
> Seller: summe-jad
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171767538896


 


jp23 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171767538896
> 
> Sorry this link is better


 
not sure, I would like to see the closeup of the front saint Laurent signature and paper tag  with serial number on it, zero feedback is always risky ?


----------



## jp23

vesna said:


> not sure, I would like to see the closeup of the front saint Laurent signature and paper tag  with serial number on it, zero feedback is always risky ?




On thank you so much I will get back to you! [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

mish_mash said:


> My apologies. I did not use the proper format for my 1st post. Sorry - I'm a newbie and, in my excitement that I finally found this bag in the color I have been searching for, I didn't follow instructions
> 
> Quote: YSL Saint Laurent Paris Belle du Jour clutch
> Item: 321738797654
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: chippolino2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...%2FJn0y4ktmiLeX8x9634%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I have never seen a belle du jour clutch with a suede lining. Seller claims this is the "new" Saint Laurent Paris belle du jour.
> 
> The auction has ended but the seller is holding this bag for me if I would like to purchase. Any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!!!


 
new ones indeed have suede not satin, however I am not sure if this one is authentic, I don't have enough details to see


----------



## mish_mash

vesna said:


> new ones indeed have suede not satin, however I am not sure if this one is authentic, I don't have enough details to see



Thank you so much for your response! I thought this style was discontinued?? What else can I send you so that you can make a recommendation on authenticity? I also have a photo with the serial # on the interior of the bag.


----------



## mish_mash

Thank you. I already reposted it, shortly after my original post, according to the format.


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> On thank you so much I will get back to you! [emoji4]




Here you go!


----------



## vesna

mish_mash said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I thought this style was discontinued?? What else can I send you so that you can make a recommendation on authenticity? I also have a photo with the serial # on the interior of the bag.


wow, this one is difficult to authenticate without all the papers with serial number, post a photo of serial number from the bag as clear as possible pleae


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 2981858
> View attachment 2981859
> View attachment 2981860


 
I think it is authentic


----------



## jp23

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic




Thank you Vesna I'll take more detailed photos when she's in my hands!


----------



## vesna

Sarahkatkat said:


> Hello! This is my first post, but i'm very confused about this YSL bag. I really hope you will help me authenticate it, because i would like to buy it
> It says that the item has ended, but i've told the seller that i might be interested in the bag, so she is holding it for me until tomorrow, where i have to decide if i would like to buy it.
> 
> Item: YSL FLAP BAG 100% AUTHENTIC AND GENUINE
> Listing Number: 131493083898
> Seller: digital_magnate
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-FLAP-BA...ZEYykGbLCSYr113TLlcf0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank you


 
papers do not belong to this bag at all, and I am not sure about the details being right


----------



## Drakukla

Hi can you please check this wallet

item SAINT LAURENT Chic Y Black LEATHER Wallet PURSE Clutch £500 NET-A-PORTER BNIB
Listing Number:171764098033
Seller:*fashionablebargains*
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...SE-Clutch-500-NET-A-PORTER-BNIB-/171764098033

thanks alot


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Please Vesna, would you take a look at my link too?


----------



## moling23

Hi Vesna, Could you help me authenticate this YSL clutch?
I bought if from a friend's friend. $350
I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Jmbella

Hi hoping someone out there can help me authenticate this bag: 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather Vanity Bowler Bag - Orig $1795
Listing Number:291444940782
Seller:cymbuiinen
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/291444940782?_mwBanner=1
Comments: just won this and felt pretty confident bidding after reading threads here and research, but thought I'd ask here anyways to ease my mind. Any help would be appreciated.

I'm including an inside zipper pic I asked the seller to send me as well


----------



## madame_melissa

Hey Vesna,
I recently purchased a Sac De Jour from a friend's friend and I just wanted to make 1000% sure it was authentic! 
I have attached a bunch of photos, however the serial number on the bottom of the zip pocket is really difficult to get a photo of, but it basically says CNR (or GNR) with the same serial code printed on the card (324823) with 1013 (or 1012) at the end with 'made in Italy' at the bottom. 

The feet are also protected by the blue transparent stickers, also most of the hardware says 'Saint Laurent' (both clips of the detachable strap also says 'Paris' at the back, both keys, 4 buttons on front and back of bag, both zips in middle compartment) all other engravings are attached 

I've just been getting quite pedantic because I stumbled across a website selling the most 'perfect' replica's and it freaked me out! People were even writing positive reviews knowing they were purchasing a fake Sac De Jour :/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## madame_melissa

Here are some more photos, please let me know if you need anymore or anything specific


----------



## loveslv

Item: Red Leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tassel Monogramme Leather Crossbody
Listing Number:131503931806
Seller:maiwcouturee
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Leather...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e3ec19e
Comments: In desperate search for this bag and this just might be too good to be true if it doesn't sky rocket in price but I need help authenticating. Thank so much!


----------



## vesna

Drakukla said:


> Hi can you please check this wallet
> 
> item SAINT LAURENT Chic Y Black LEATHER Wallet PURSE Clutch £500 NET-A-PORTER BNIB
> Listing Number:171764098033
> Seller:*fashionablebargains*
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...SE-Clutch-500-NET-A-PORTER-BNIB-/171764098033
> 
> thanks alot


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Sarahkatkat said:


> Please Vesna, would you take a look at my link too?


 
see post #11393


----------



## vesna

moling23 said:


> Hi Vesna, Could you help me authenticate this YSL clutch?
> I bought if from a friend's friend. $350
> I do appreciate your help.


 I think it is OK, but I would like to see some papers and especially a dust bag


----------



## vesna

Jmbella said:


> Hi hoping someone out there can help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather Vanity Bowler Bag - Orig $1795
> Listing Number:291444940782
> Seller:cymbuiinen
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/291444940782?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: just won this and felt pretty confident bidding after reading threads here and research, but thought I'd ask here anyways to ease my mind. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm including an inside zipper pic I asked the seller to send me as well


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

madame_melissa said:


> Here are some more photos, please let me know if you need anymore or anything specific


 
looks authentic (please post the website on ebay fake page here on tPF, please, here as well if you don't mind)


----------



## vesna

loveslv said:


> Item: Red Leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tassel Monogramme Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number:131503931806
> Seller:maiwcouturee
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Leather...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e3ec19e
> Comments: In desperate search for this bag and this just might be too good to be true if it doesn't sky rocket in price but I need help authenticating. Thank so much!


 
I am sorry, I don't have details to authenticate, previous sold by this seller did not look quite OK to me, but I do not know this bag that well


----------



## madame_melissa

vesna said:


> looks authentic (please post the website on ebay fake page here on tPF, please, here as well if you don't mind)



Hi Vesna, thank you! 

I was however a little worried as I saw my friends Sac De Jour authenticity card and it says 'YSL MINI BO SAC JOUR' and mine just says 'YSL SAC MINI SAC JOU', sorry if i'm being pedantic! 

Here is the website, they sell literally all brands;
http://www.pursevalley.cn/

Here is the blog/ website that was supporting it, and it also lists a bunch of other replica websites in the comment section - I am incredibly freaked out by the photos of the bag, as it looks incredibly real...
http://www.spotbags.cn/the-most-tal...s-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wanna-see-it/


----------



## vesna

madame_melissa said:


> Hi Vesna, thank you!
> 
> I was however a little worried as I saw my friends Sac De Jour authenticity card and it says 'YSL MINI BO SAC JOUR' and mine just says 'YSL SAC MINI SAC JOU', sorry if i'm being pedantic!
> 
> Here is the website, they sell literally all brands;
> http://www.pursevalley.cn/
> 
> Here is the blog/ website that was supporting it, and it also lists a bunch of other replica websites in the comment section - I am incredibly freaked out by the photos of the bag, as it looks incredibly real...
> http://www.spotbags.cn/the-most-tal...s-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wanna-see-it/


 
thanks a lot, yes, they all look OK except for  SLP signature. On your bag that detail looks good, on these fakes, every one of them, it is recognizably bad. Now, would you mind posting straight photos of leather tag with as little glare as possible and front signature on the bag as large as possible with no glare, just to double check


----------



## Jmbella

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you!!


----------



## newbiet

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Hi,

Please help me to check this bag. Thank u so much!


Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas
Listing Number: 221767522052
Seller: mshauteshopper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-Y...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a25fd704
Comments: Please help to check if this one looks Ok.

Thank you!


----------



## Travlin500

Hello, 
Can someone please authenticate this bag?

Itemm number- 131505474750 - ebay
Seller: maiwcouturee
Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131505474750 

Appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

newbiet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to check this bag. Thank u so much!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Mini Cabas
> Listing Number: 221767522052
> Seller: mshauteshopper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-Y...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a25fd704
> Comments: Please help to check if this one looks Ok.
> 
> Thank you!


 Hi, I would like to see the gold signature on the leather tag inside the bag straight with no glare, as well as serial number (same, straight clear, no glare). 


this seller sold a fake Prada, when you do a search on tPF you will find it on Prada hall of shame, so I would like to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

Travlin500 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Itemm number- 131505474750 - ebay
> Seller: maiwcouturee
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131505474750
> 
> Appreciate it. Thank you!!


 not sure, there are no good photos for authenticating, sorry


----------



## jacquixo

Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent ladies Black Patent Wallet 100% Authentic
Listing Number:281645148864
Seller: mariiieeeee
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281645148864 
Comments:could you help me to authenticate this please


----------



## russell317

Hi,

Please help me to check this bag. Thank u so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac Du Jour in Pale Pink
Listing Number: 301623158469
Seller: elsx2010
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301623158469
Comments: Thank you in advance!

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

jacquixo said:


> Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent ladies Black Patent Wallet 100% Authentic
> Listing Number:281645148864
> Seller: mariiieeeee
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281645148864
> Comments:could you help me to authenticate this please


 
sorry, those photos are not enough, dust bag and the box look fine but for the wallet I would need any signature/imprint to see the font


----------



## vesna

russell317 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to check this bag. Thank u so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac Du Jour in Pale Pink
> Listing Number: 301623158469
> Seller: elsx2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301623158469
> Comments: Thank you in advance!
> 
> Thank you!


 
please stay away, this is NOT an authentic bag, it is a fake


----------



## jacquixo

Hi vesna! these are some more images that i have taken myself, if you need any others just let me know  thanks !


----------



## jacquixo

and here are a few more


----------



## tinazhang0731

Item: YSL Y Clutch Bag in Blue Leather
Listing Number: 321746722891
Seller: androgynychristina
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321746722891&alt=web 
Comments: authenticate this one please and thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL experts,

Good morning, how are you today?

Will you please help me to authenticate this YSL bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  New YSL Small Black Tweed finish Leather Cabas Bag Saffiano Yves Saint Laurent
Item #:         281683935404
Seller I.D.:   express.trends
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/281683935404?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## blogaddict13

Item: Saint Laurent 6 Hour Duffel
Listing Number:
Seller: trenywest (http://www.ebay.com/usr/trendywest_com?rt=nc)
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-satchel-cross-body-bag-beige-1853011/
Comments: Hopefully you guys can help.  I've seen from previous posts that you guys can't view pictures of items sold on tradesy, so I've attached photos.  Let me know if you need to see other ones. The seller also sells on ebay and I've included a link to their page on ebay as well.


----------



## meshuggah

Item: Yves saint laurent ysl leather double wrap bracelet balenciaga

Listing Number: 321712175514

Seller: haegee1991(132)

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321712175514?_mwBanner=1

Comments:  I already purchased this and it doesn't quite look authentic as claimed. There's no loop to hold for end of the strap and the metal hook is crooked ... Appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

jacquixo said:


> and here are a few more


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

meshuggah said:


> Item: Yves saint laurent ysl leather double wrap bracelet balenciaga
> 
> Listing Number: 321712175514
> 
> Seller: haegee1991(132)
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321712175514?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments:  I already purchased this and it doesn't quite look authentic as claimed. There's no loop to hold for end of the strap and the metal hook is crooked ... Appreciate your help. Thank you.
> View attachment 2993797
> View attachment 2993798
> View attachment 2993799
> View attachment 2993801
> View attachment 2993802


 sorry,  am not familiar with this bracelet, I have seen it in some photos but not in real life...however, this seller sold few of those very cheap ? I hope someone who has this bracelet would chip in....you might post a separate post in the main section of saint Laurent forum, asking owners of Y bracelet to help compare to theirs...not everyone comes to this "authenticate" forum


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL experts,
> 
> Good morning, how are you today?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this YSL bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  New YSL Small Black Tweed finish Leather Cabas Bag Saffiano Yves Saint Laurent
> Item #:         281683935404
> Seller I.D.:   express.trends
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/281683935404?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 confusing auction, 2015 is not Yves Saint Laurent any more, all papers and dust bag are Yves Saint Laurent from years ago. I would like to see a good clear photo of underside of a zipper head 9shown in small photo), inner leather tag front and back to see font clearly


----------



## vesna

tinazhang0731 said:


> Item: YSL Y Clutch Bag in Blue Leather
> Listing Number: 321746722891
> Seller: androgynychristina
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321746722891&alt=web
> Comments: authenticate this one please and thank you!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

blogaddict13 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent 6 Hour Duffel
> Listing Number:
> Seller: trenywest (http://www.ebay.com/usr/trendywest_com?rt=nc)
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-satchel-cross-body-bag-beige-1853011/
> Comments: Hopefully you guys can help.  I've seen from previous posts that you guys can't view pictures of items sold on tradesy, so I've attached photos.  Let me know if you need to see other ones. The seller also sells on ebay and I've included a link to their page on ebay as well.


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## tabolove26

vesna said:


> confusing auction, 2015 is not Yves Saint Laurent any more, all papers and dust bag are Yves Saint Laurent from years ago. I would like to see a good clear photo of underside of a zipper head 9shown in small photo), inner leather tag front and back to see font clearly



Hello Vesna,

Thank you for looking into the bag for me.  It sounded like the bas has issues, I think I will stay away.

J.


----------



## meshuggah

Thanks vesna! Appreciated !


----------



## meshuggah

Thanks


----------



## pia_mak

Hi all,

Just a question please. Did the YSL tassel bag ever come with a curb chain? I have one and had it authenticated but I haven't seen one with a curb chain in store. I would really appreciate any feedback.  

Many thanks for your help.

P


----------



## pia_mak

Hi, 

Just a question please.  Did the YSL tassel bag ever come with a curb chain? I have had mine authenticated but have never seen one in store qith a curb chain. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Many TIA.


----------



## gummyb34r5

Item: YSL Medium Tassel Satchel 
Seller: prittylittlethings 
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251951666667


Item: YSL Medium Tassel Satchel in Red
Seller: lvprincess87
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-Sai...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c8330b1



Thank you!


----------



## gs0612

hi, could you help for this muse, please? thanks.

YSL Large Muse Bag in black
Numéro de l'objet eBay :291462122929
seller: anna000111
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/291462122929?euid=280c73bc491d48db9642f2b3909db762&cp=1


----------



## TinaX

Hi ladies!! any advice is appreciated...The seller did provide a picture of ***************** but still have some doubts?? Any wisdom?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...g-/281690808073?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks so much!


----------



## blogaddict13

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thanks Vesna for your help!!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello Authenticators,

Please kindly authenticate: 

Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Y Bag in Earth 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: wwe.lovethatbag.ca - Alice Goldbloom 
Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/saint-laurent/products/saint-laurent-classic-small-cabas-y-bag
Comments: Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## vesna

pia_mak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question please.  Did the YSL tassel bag ever come with a curb chain? I have had mine authenticated but have never seen one in store qith a curb chain.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Many TIA.


 
Hi, I am not sure what kind of chain ? Can you post the link again, please ?


----------



## vesna

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Y Bag in Earth
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: wwe.lovethatbag.ca - Alice Goldbloom
> Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/saint-laurent/products/saint-laurent-classic-small-cabas-y-bag
> Comments: Thank you very much for your time.


 
they are a good store, but make very bag photos for authentication, sorry, all signatures and serial number have to be photographed clear, straight, larger


----------



## vesna

TinaX said:


> Hi ladies!! any advice is appreciated...The seller did provide a picture of ***************** but still have some doubts?? Any wisdom?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...g-/281690808073?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks so much!


 I don't think it is authentic, but I am not 100% sure, there are issues with Saint Laurent  signature


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help for this muse, please? thanks.
> 
> YSL Large Muse Bag in black
> Numéro de l'objet eBay :291462122929
> seller: anna000111
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/291462122929?euid=280c73bc491d48db9642f2b3909db762&cp=1


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## gs0612

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


thanks for your reply


----------



## gs0612

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


hi, could you help me again?

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Leather large multicolor tote bag
Numéro de l'objet eBay :221771723064
anyadz
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/221771723064?euid=cf659cfbb2b64d099e12aaaacae8b26b&cp=1


----------



## emjaycee

Hi. Can you please take a look at this one. Appreciate the help.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Oversized Dark Brown Tote Bag
Item No: 171722782945
Seller: saveondesignerbagstk
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171722782945?nav=SEARCH


----------



## yoosterlv

I just bought a Sac de Jour (Small) from Saks.  I'm 99% sure it's authentic, but you never know nowadays (maybe a bad batch in the supply chain).

Could someone be kind enough to verify the authenticity of this bag?  Pics attached.


----------



## aamas

Hi
ive just bought this
can you please help me authenticate this
the ysl logo is not right in the centre ..


Item: Saint Laurent YSL Classic Monogram Tassel Leather Clutch Bag Item No: 
Seller: birdwing010
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...PTefrWvNNSSyhFJxAqlww%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pursejunkie101

vesna said:


> they are a good store, but make very bag photos for authentication, sorry, all signatures and serial number have to be photographed clear, straight, larger



Hello, I requested more pictures from the seller and this is what she sent me. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## vesna

yoosterlv said:


> I just bought a Sac de Jour (Small) from Saks.  I'm 99% sure it's authentic, but you never know nowadays (maybe a bad batch in the supply chain).
> 
> Could someone be kind enough to verify the authenticity of this bag?  Pics attached.


 
looks great to me


----------



## vesna

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello, I requested more pictures from the seller and this is what she sent me. Thank you again for your help!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

aamas said:


> Hi
> ive just bought this
> can you please help me authenticate this
> the ysl logo is not right in the centre ..
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Classic Monogram Tassel Leather Clutch Bag Item No:
> Seller: birdwing010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...PTefrWvNNSSyhFJxAqlww%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 I am not sure and have doubts about it, I would need to see the inner leather tag front clear photo to see the font, imprint on suede inside the flap does not look OK to me


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help me again?
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Leather large multicolor tote bag
> Numéro de l'objet eBay :221771723064
> anyadz
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/221771723064?euid=cf659cfbb2b64d099e12aaaacae8b26b&cp=1


 good old "Miroslava" muse, in great shape, lovely bag, looks fine to me, it would be good to see the inner leather tag front and back to see the font and serial numbers, as well as zipper pull and zipper head underside...just to be 100% sure, lots of fakes were on market when Duma was carrying it


----------



## vesna

emjaycee said:


> Hi. Can you please take a look at this one. Appreciate the help.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Oversized Dark Brown Tote Bag
> Item No: 171722782945
> Seller: saveondesignerbagstk
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171722782945?nav=SEARCH


 great bag, authentic, and in great shape


----------



## pursejunkie101

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you!


----------



## emjaycee

vesna said:


> great bag, authentic, and in great shape



Thank you so much Vesna. I agree it's so hard to pass on this one. And at a great price too.


----------



## pyt007

Hi!

Can someone please authenticate this Vintage YSL Clutch.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121648223863?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.

K


----------



## sassylai

hello all,

can someon please authenticate this petite cabas I have

thanks in advance


----------



## mdlchic77

Hi, thank you in advance for authenticating the bag for me


Item:$2K Authentic Saint Laurent Large YSL Logo Monogram Sac Universite Flap Satchel Bag
Listing:131513099622
Seller:mocha94
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2k-AUTH-Sai...622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ecaa566


----------



## tbt197

Hi,

Could you please kindly help me authenticate this bag:

Item:YSL CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
Listing:221771546816
Seller: dorseya1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221771546816?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aamas

Thanks for the reply.
Please help me again to authenticate this one:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221771546816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller: dorseya1
item: YSL CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG

Thanks a lot


----------



## russell317

Please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour in Lipstick Fushchia Leather
Listing: 261884646953
Seller: margo2711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Nano-Sac-Du-Jour-in-Lipstick-Fuschia-Leather/261884646953?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D2a9a694dd5e24b708708aeb2f3e19a2e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D261884646953


----------



## russell317

russell317 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour in Lipstick Fushchia Leather
> Listing: 261893001965
> Seller: margo2711
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...3e19a2e&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=261884646953



Hello authenticators,

I have just noticed that the link I posted is not accessible as I used a mobile phone to post.
Please help me authenticate this bag, below is my updated link: 

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour in Lipstick Fushchia Leather

Listing: 261893001965

Seller: margo2711

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...Leather-/261893001965?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## shosho811

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y Linge Clutch
Listing Number: 271867467502
Seller: twinshopper 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271867467502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## amiga226

Hi dear Authenticators! Please help  me with this YSL bowler bag. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA! 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC YSL MUSE BOWLER BAG IN MAGENTA..EUC
Item No: 161703104042
Seller:  amazing_grace08
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...C-/161703104042?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


----------



## madame_melissa

vesna said:


> thanks a lot, yes, they all look OK except for  SLP signature. On your bag that detail looks good, on these fakes, every one of them, it is recognizably bad. Now, would you mind posting straight photos of leather tag with as little glare as possible and front signature on the bag as large as possible with no glare, just to double check


Hi Vesna,

Thank you for your help! So sorry for the delayed photos 













Hopefully these are the correct tags you were talking about xx


----------



## vesna

pyt007 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Vintage YSL Clutch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121648223863?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> K


 sorry I have never seen anything like this bag


----------



## vesna

sassylai said:


> hello all,
> 
> can someon please authenticate this petite cabas I have
> 
> thanks in advance


 sorry it does not look authentic


----------



## vesna

mdlchic77 said:


> Hi, thank you in advance for authenticating the bag for me
> 
> 
> Item:$2K Authentic Saint Laurent Large YSL Logo Monogram Sac Universite Flap Satchel Bag
> Listing:131513099622
> Seller:mocha94
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2k-AUTH-Sai...622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ecaa566


 there is not enough details to see if it is authentic, so far it looks good


----------



## vesna

tbt197 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please kindly help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item:YSL CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
> Listing:221771546816
> Seller: dorseya1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221771546816?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 I would say it is authentic, not 100% sure but looks good to me


----------



## vesna

aamas said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Please help me again to authenticate this one:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221771546816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller: dorseya1
> item: YSL CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Thanks a lot


 I would say it is authentic, not 100% sure but looks good to me (hard to see on grained leather precise font of letters in signatures)


----------



## vesna

russell317 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour in Lipstick Fushchia Leather
> Listing: 261884646953
> Seller: margo2711
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...3e19a2e&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=261884646953


 
sorry link does not work


----------



## vesna

russell317 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I have just noticed that the link I posted is not accessible as I used a mobile phone to post.
> Please help me authenticate this bag, below is my updated link:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour in Lipstick Fushchia Leather
> 
> Listing: 261893001965
> 
> Seller: margo2711
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...Leather-/261893001965?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


 


looks good to me, photos are a bit fuzzy but I think all is ok


----------



## vesna

madame_melissa said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you for your help! So sorry for the delayed photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are the correct tags you were talking about xx


 I this all is fine


----------



## pyt007

vesna said:


> sorry I have never seen anything like this bag



Hi Vesna,

Thank you for your prompt response.
Oh ok, do you know of someone I can contact to see if they may have seen it and will be able to authenticate it?

Thanks
K


----------



## mdlchic77

vesna said:


> there is not enough details to see if it is authentic, so far it looks good




Ok thank you so much Vesna, I will contact the seller for additional pictures.


----------



## tbt197

vesna said:


> I would say it is authentic, not 100% sure but looks good to me


thanks you for your time and response!


----------



## racheldiane

Please help me authenticate this bag.  I greatly appreciate it!!

Name: Saint Laurent Roady Leather Medium
List # 111670288199
Seller ID: trendlee
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/111670288199

Thank you so much!


----------



## mouniae

Hello!  Could you please authenticate this Muse? Thank you!

Item: Black leather Saint Laurent Muse
Listing number: 121650479617
Seller: tinkerbelle9267
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121650479617


----------



## waydams

Please authenticate this! Thank you!!


Name: Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y Leather Satchel MSRP $2650
List # 161711891997
Seller ID: mcq223
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161711891997?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## russell317

Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much!!


Name: Yves Saint Laurent ysl mini Ligne Pochette Crossbody clutch bag
Listing number: 281697896894
Seller ID: lo_carri
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419680c9be


----------



## mouniae

Hello! I apologize for reposting, but the listing had ended and was reposted.

Could you please authenticate this Muse? Thank you!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Muse Black Leather
Listing number: 121659138725
Seller: tinkerbelle9267
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c537322a5

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lswern

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Y Clutch Bag 311213 Wedding Formal Birthday Party
Listing Number: 151686001594
Seller: sasungsam
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...94?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item235130b3ba

Comments: Could you please let me know if this authentic. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

pyt007 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response.
> Oh ok, do you know of someone I can contact to see if they may have seen it and will be able to authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks
> K


 
sorry anyone who would know how to authenticate would be here, however if you post that question as a separate thread in this Saint Laurent forum , asking anyone who has seen such a bag to respond, perhaps more people would see it ?


----------



## vesna

racheldiane said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.  I greatly appreciate it!!
> 
> Name: Saint Laurent Roady Leather Medium
> List # 111670288199
> Seller ID: trendlee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111670288199
> 
> Thank you so much!


 authentic


----------



## vesna

mouniae said:


> Hello!  Could you please authenticate this Muse? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Black leather Saint Laurent Muse
> Listing number: 121650479617
> Seller: tinkerbelle9267
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121650479617


 
authentic


----------



## vesna

waydams said:


> Please authenticate this! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Name: Saint Laurent Petite Ligne Y Leather Satchel MSRP $2650
> List # 161711891997
> Seller ID: mcq223
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161711891997?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

russell317 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent ysl mini Ligne Pochette Crossbody clutch bag
> Listing number: 281697896894
> Seller ID: lo_carri
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419680c9be


 looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Y Clutch Bag 311213 Wedding Formal Birthday Party
> Listing Number: 151686001594
> Seller: sasungsam
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...94?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item235130b3ba
> 
> Comments: Could you please let me know if this authentic. Many thanks in advance.


 
this is not authentic


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> this is not authentic



How about this one? Thanks!!

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Belle De Jour Large Clutch Bag, Blue 100% authentic BRAND NEW
Listing Number: 201346850910
Seller: vitamin_kay
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20134685...6850910.N21.S2.M2663.R3.TR10&autorefresh=true


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> How about this one? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Belle De Jour Large Clutch Bag, Blue 100% authentic BRAND NEW
> Listing Number: 201346850910
> Seller: vitamin_kay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20134685...6850910.N21.S2.M2663.R3.TR10&autorefresh=true


 
it does look fine so far but I need to see signature and serial number from inside the bag as well as paper card with serial number, small material content tag from inside the dust bag ...also if there is a rectangular paper card with rounded corners I would like to see the writing on it


this is all needed because fakes of this bag were amazing lately and I would like to give you 100% assurance it is OK to buy


----------



## blondieuk

Item: YSL Easy Bag
Listing Number: On Vestaire collective
Seller: MYRIAM (France) 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...handbag-easy-yves-saint-laurent-1647176.shtml
Comments
So in love with this bag, REALLY REALLY want it. Would love the help from you ladies. Thank you!


----------



## khriseeee

Hi Vesna! Could you please authenticate this cabas chyc?


----------



## MAGJES

Item:   New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac de Jour, Small Soleil Yellow YSL
Seller:  luxehunt
Item:  251971928864
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaab28320

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tychoco

Hi, I'm a new member here on PurseForum. 

I'm really in need of having my newly purchased and unused YSL Mini Sac De Jour bag that I had purchased on Ebay authenticated. The seller had confidently put it on his/her page that the customers should feel free to authenticate his/her products on PurseForum.

I went to a Saint Laurent store at King of Prussia Mall about two days ago but the lady refused to authenticate it herself in fear of bad intentions regarding counterfeits. She suggested that I try PurseForum. So, here I am..

Any suggestions/comments/contributions are greatly appreciated. Thank you very very much!!!

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Mini Sac De Jour Bag in White/Black "NWT"
Listing Number: 181696752789
Seller: loukpeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/181722540026?
Comments: I will attach some photos here myself since the listing has since ended. If anyone wants more detailed pictures, feel free to ask me and I will take and upload accordingly.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello YSL Experts,

Good evening.  

Pleases help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you!

Item name:  Authentic Yves Saint Laurent SLP YSL Chyc Cabas Tote Blue BRAND NEW
Item #:         321763637267
Seller I.D.:   Icbqyr
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aea9b7813

Thank you!


----------



## Lswern

Item: Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 151688376321
Seller: hajz_donn 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15168837...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

blondieuk said:


> Item: YSL Easy Bag
> Listing Number: On Vestaire collective
> Seller: MYRIAM (France)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...handbag-easy-yves-saint-laurent-1647176.shtml
> Comments
> So in love with this bag, REALLY REALLY want it. Would love the help from you ladies. Thank you!


 I hope you got it, it is authentic


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna! Could you please authenticate this cabas chyc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007934
> View attachment 3007935
> View attachment 3007936
> View attachment 3007937
> View attachment 3007939
> View attachment 3007940


 can you post a photo of the underside of a zipper head (not pull) please?


----------



## vesna

MAGJES said:


> Item:   New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac de Jour, Small Soleil Yellow YSL
> Seller:  luxehunt
> Item:  251971928864
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaab28320
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

tychoco said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here on PurseForum.
> 
> I'm really in need of having my newly purchased and unused YSL Mini Sac De Jour bag that I had purchased on Ebay authenticated. The seller had confidently put it on his/her page that the customers should feel free to authenticate his/her products on PurseForum.
> 
> I went to a Saint Laurent store at King of Prussia Mall about two days ago but the lady refused to authenticate it herself in fear of bad intentions regarding counterfeits. She suggested that I try PurseForum. So, here I am..
> 
> Any suggestions/comments/contributions are greatly appreciated. Thank you very very much!!!
> 
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Mini Sac De Jour Bag in White/Black "NWT"
> Listing Number: 181696752789
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/181722540026?
> Comments: I will attach some photos here myself since the listing has since ended. If anyone wants more detailed pictures, feel free to ask me and I will take and upload accordingly.


 
this is an authentic bag, and from sweet member


----------



## vesna

tabolove26 said:


> Hello YSL Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Pleases help me to authenticate this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Yves Saint Laurent SLP YSL Chyc Cabas Tote Blue BRAND NEW
> Item #:         321763637267
> Seller I.D.:   Icbqyr
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aea9b7813
> 
> Thank you!


 Hi Tabolove, it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 151688376321
> Seller: hajz_donn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15168837...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Sorry, I would need to see some printed signature or imprint close-up to see the font


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> Sorry, I would need to see some printed signature or imprint close-up to see the font



The photos are below! Thank you!


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> Sorry, I would need to see some printed signature or imprint close-up to see the font



Sorry my attachments are not big enough but right clicking and opening image in new tab does help. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> Sorry my attachments are not big enough but right clicking and opening image in new tab does help. Thanks!


 sorry it does not work in my browser, I can only see small pics in the post


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> sorry it does not work in my browser, I can only see small pics in the post



Here are the bigger pics!


----------



## Lswern

Thanks again!


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> sorry it does not work in my browser, I can only see small pics in the post



I hope they are big enough now


----------



## MAGJES

vesna said:


> looks fine to me



Thank you very much.


----------



## vesna

MAGJES said:


> Thank you very much.


 you are welcome, BTW your collection is out "of this world" already !!!


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> Thanks again!


 can you please catch the two Saint Laurent signatures even larger, I am really not sure, I have to see the details of print...this is a tricky one and only enlarged details would help...it has all Saint Laurent details and Yves saint Laurent box, few confusing details


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> can you please catch the two Saint Laurent signatures even larger, I am really not sure, I have to see the details of print...this is a tricky one and only enlarged details would help...it has all Saint Laurent details and Yves saint Laurent box, few confusing details



I finally got it to this size!!


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> can you please catch the two Saint Laurent signatures even larger, I am really not sure, I have to see the details of print...this is a tricky one and only enlarged details would help...it has all Saint Laurent details and Yves saint Laurent box, few confusing details



And thank you so much for your fast reply!!


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> And thank you so much for your fast reply!!


 hm, I can not be of much help here - serial number font is fine, but the rest I think it is a bot too thin and disconnected, however it might be that cassandre has it like that...it is Cassandre isn't it ?


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> hm, I can not be of much help here - serial number font is fine, but the rest I think it is a bot too thin and disconnected, however it might be that cassandre has it like that...it is Cassandre isn't it ?



yup, its a cassandre!


----------



## Lswern

vesna said:


> hm, I can not be of much help here - serial number font is fine, but the rest I think it is a bot too thin and disconnected, however it might be that cassandre has it like that...it is Cassandre isn't it ?



do u think I should get it??


----------



## loveshine

Please help me authenticate this ysl sac de jour nano, I am new to this brand, not sure what to look for

Item: ysl sac de jour nano grainy white
Listing Number:340778BPW0N9008
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/chococco808?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-NEW-SA...0-/271870768032?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: The seller can provide gift receipt, she said all her items are from ysl boutique store. However she could not provide me more images except for the two posted here.


----------



## tychoco

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag, and from sweet member


Thank you thank you thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bunikaria

Hello all, 

Can you please take a look at this YSL Muse Oversize handbag. I'm new here and After looking at pictures here, i found that the lock and keys to my Bag are odd or maybe an old old version, i hope so...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cika857

Hello! 
I'm new on Purse Forum and really hope you can help me!
This is my first Saint Laurent purse and was purchased on eBay via a reputable seller. However I received the purse today and the tag raised a red flag! It's the baby sac de hour but the tag says nano, with the correct size of a baby.
Please authenticate this baby for me. Thank you!

Item: YSL Baby Sac De Jour

Listing Number: 141671949699

Seller: thehomecollection

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14167194969...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141671949699&_rdc=1


----------



## Bunikaria

Hello all,
So sorry for not posting properly earlier.

Can you please take a look at my YSL Muse Oversize bag. I'm new here and after going through the thread and looking at the pictures, it seems my lock and keys are different. I hope its just an old version or something. I'd had this for years now as it was given as a gift years ago.

Thanks in advance.  

Item: YSL Muse Oversize

Listing Number: n/a

Seller: given as gift


----------



## vesna

Lswern said:


> do u think I should get it??


 not sure what to say really, I am not sure if I would go for it


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Hi ladies. I wanted to see if anyone can authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!! 

Item: NWOT Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Universite Medium Cassandre Red Box Bag Clutch 

Listing Number: 151694719872 

Seller: vickaikai

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Saint-...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351b5bb80

Comments:     I searched the thread and didn't see where this has been looked at before. thanks so much!!


----------



## user1234567

Hi,

Please could you confirm whether this is authentic?

Thanks. 

Item: YSL Medium Sac De Jour 

Seller: willardscloset

Item Num: 181758892512

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Auth-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Medium-Black-With-Sling-/181758892512?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Hi ladies. I wanted to see if anyone can authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: NWOT Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Universite Medium Cassandre Red Box Bag Clutch
> 
> Listing Number: 151694719872
> 
> Seller: vickaikai
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Saint-...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351b5bb80
> 
> Comments:     I searched the thread and didn't see where this has been looked at before. thanks so much!!



Pretty please???? I really want to pull the trigger but I would like some feedback that it looks ok before I do. I really appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

loveshine said:


> Please help me authenticate this ysl sac de jour nano, I am new to this brand, not sure what to look for
> 
> Item: ysl sac de jour nano grainy white
> Listing Number:340778BPW0N9008
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/chococco808?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-NEW-SA...0-/271870768032?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: The seller can provide gift receipt, she said all her items are from ysl boutique store. However she could not provide me more images except for the two posted here.


 sorry, I can see nothing in these photos


----------



## vesna

Bunikaria said:


> Hello all,
> So sorry for not posting properly earlier.
> 
> Can you please take a look at my YSL Muse Oversize bag. I'm new here and after going through the thread and looking at the pictures, it seems my lock and keys are different. I hope its just an old version or something. I'd had this for years now as it was given as a gift years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Oversize
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> 
> Seller: given as gift
> 
> View attachment 3011092
> View attachment 3011094
> View attachment 3011095
> View attachment 3011096
> View attachment 3011097
> View attachment 3011088
> View attachment 3011090


 it looks fine to me, croc embossed bag has this unusual leather tag and also first models were made with 3 ordinary keys, later one round key, I this it is fine


----------



## vesna

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Hi ladies. I wanted to see if anyone can authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: NWOT Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Universite Medium Cassandre Red Box Bag Clutch
> 
> Listing Number: 151694719872
> 
> Seller: vickaikai
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Saint-...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351b5bb80
> 
> Comments:     I searched the thread and didn't see where this has been looked at before. thanks so much!!


 this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you confirm whether this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Sac De Jour
> 
> Seller: willardscloset
> 
> Item Num: 181758892512
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Auth-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Medium-Black-With-Sling-/181758892512?


 looks good so far, but would like to see inner leather tag and inside the pocket embossed serial number


----------



## vesna

Cika857 said:


> Hello!
> I'm new on Purse Forum and really hope you can help me!
> This is my first Saint Laurent purse and was purchased on eBay via a reputable seller. However I received the purse today and the tag raised a red flag! It's the baby sac de hour but the tag says nano, with the correct size of a baby.
> Please authenticate this baby for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Baby Sac De Jour
> 
> Listing Number: 141671949699
> 
> Seller: thehomecollection
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141671949699?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D141671949699%26_rdc%3D1
> View attachment 3010582
> View attachment 3010583
> View attachment 3010584
> View attachment 3010585
> View attachment 3010586
> View attachment 3010587
> View attachment 3010588
> View attachment 3010589
> View attachment 3010590


 looks good to me, but I remember that this seller was accused of a YSL fake before, all the auctions are "private', you can not see what was sold and for how much, or authenticate any of the items sold before...however I see no red flags here, unless I am missing something


----------



## Bunikaria

vesna said:


> it looks fine to me, croc embossed bag has this unusual leather tag and also first models were made with 3 ordinary keys, later one round key, I this it is fine




Thank you so much.... Sigh of relief[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## CourtneyMc22

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me




Thank you so much!!! &#128522;


----------



## simoneelise

Item: Monogramme small leather shoulder bag
Listing Number: 261906241530
Seller: yytellme91
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-A...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cfad417fa#viTabs_0 

Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? 
I was feeling good about it until the seller emailed me asking me if I wanted to buy the bag early and suggesting I put it through as paypal payments for friends..  i'm feeling pretty nervous now!


----------



## kanako.nsw

Yves Saint Laurent / YSL White Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 
Seller: Spoon Spoon
Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206467167698914&set=pcb.710590382378890&type=1&theater


I'm not sure if I've done this right. Sorry if I didn't! Please help to authenticate this bag.


----------



## ayumiken

Hello

Plz Authenticate

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Small Suede Tassel Crossbody Bag
Item no: BGS15_L0KBH
Listing:109100002_cat200903
Link: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...ements%3D&eItemId=prod109100002&cmCat=product

Thanks!!


----------



## user1234567

Hi, 

Please could you confirm whether this bag is authentic ? 

Thanks. 

Item- YSL Sac de jour large 

Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fcdfdcc0

Seller- juliegoode

Item num- #141681482944


----------



## user1234567

vesna said:


> looks good so far, but would like to see inner leather tag and inside the pocket embossed serial number



Hi,

Thanks for your response. 

Please find attached photo of the serial num. 

Please let me know if authentic. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Hi I'm new here, I am about to purchase this clutch but I felt something was off but I'm not quite sure. Can someone help me authenticate this please? 

Item: YSL Classic Linge Clutch 
(The seller said its "ChYc clutch but isn't that a tote bag?) 

Notes:
- inside lining isn't suede
- no tag sewn on inside pocket
- no gold "Yves Saint Laurent" imprint inside

I've attached photos, I hope someone can help me out. Thank you!


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Here's another photo... I couldn't post multiples at one reply.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

This is what it looks like on the outside


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone please authenticate this bag?

item: saint laurent baby sac de jour in violet
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndbag-sac-de-jour-saint-laurent-1668397.shtml
seller: lila

Thanks!


----------



## vesna

simoneelise said:


> Item: Monogramme small leather shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 261906241530
> Seller: yytellme91
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-A...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cfad417fa#viTabs_0
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag please?
> I was feeling good about it until the seller emailed me asking me if I wanted to buy the bag early and suggesting I put it through as paypal payments for friends..  i'm feeling pretty nervous now!


 I think that this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

kanako.nsw said:


> Yves Saint Laurent / YSL White Leather Handbag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Spoon Spoon
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206467167698914&set=pcb.710590382378890&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I've done this right. Sorry if I didn't! Please help to authenticate this bag.


 please post photo of the front of a leather tag as well. I can not open facebook link, so if there is anything else there, please attach to your post


----------



## vesna

ayumiken said:


> Hello
> 
> Plz Authenticate
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Small Suede Tassel Crossbody Bag
> Item no: BGS15_L0KBH
> Listing:109100002_cat200903
> Link: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...ements%3D&eItemId=prod109100002&cmCat=product
> 
> Thanks!!


 there is only one photo there but since this is one of the most reputable stores, I think there would be no problem with authenticity


----------



## vesna

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you confirm whether this bag is authentic ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Item- YSL Sac de jour large
> 
> Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fcdfdcc0
> 
> Seller- juliegoode
> 
> Item num- #141681482944


 could you post the large photo of the signature from the front of the bag and imprint on key clochette attachment


----------



## vesna

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Please find attached photo of the serial num.
> 
> Please let me know if authentic.
> 
> Thanks.


 I think it is fine


----------



## vesna

Dpurseshop123 said:


> Hi I'm new here, I am about to purchase this clutch but I felt something was off but I'm not quite sure. Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Linge Clutch
> (The seller said its "ChYc clutch but isn't that a tote bag?)
> 
> Notes:
> - inside lining isn't suede
> - no tag sewn on inside pocket
> - no gold "Yves Saint Laurent" imprint inside
> 
> I've attached photos, I hope someone can help me out. Thank you!


 Chyc is a style with the gold Y , so that would be OK, also older styles are with satin inside not suede - suede is from Slimane's time and change from Yves saint Laurent to Saint Laurent Paris, so this could be older YSL version. There is Yves saint Laurent gold print visible on the front of the pocket, just try to get the photo of serial number inside please


----------



## vesna

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> item: saint laurent baby sac de jour in violet
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndbag-sac-de-jour-saint-laurent-1668397.shtml
> seller: lila
> 
> Thanks!


 looks good so far, but I would like to see the closeup of the front gold signature and inner tag with signature and serial number from the pocket


----------



## pyt007

Hi,

can someone please authenticate this bag.

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Monogram Satchel Bag
Listing Number: 131525374369
Seller: gladanderson
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...69?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1e9f85f1a1
Comments: Slightly concern as it doesn't come with a receipt.

Thank you in advance

K


----------



## user1234567

vesna said:


> I think it is fine



Thanks


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Thank you so very much!!!! I was so worried! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## khriseeee

khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna! Could you please authenticate this cabas chyc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007934
> View attachment 3007935
> View attachment 3007936
> View attachment 3007937
> View attachment 3007939
> View attachment 3007940




Hi Vesna! Here's a photo of the underside of the zipper, as requested


----------



## user1234567

vesna said:


> could you post the large photo of the signature from the front of the bag and imprint on key clochette attachment



Hi
Requested pics added to the listing.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141681482944?nav=SEARCH

Thanks


----------



## user1234567

user1234567 said:


> Hi
> Requested pics added to the listing.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141681482944?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks



Sorry link wasn't working -

]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Saint-Laurent-Sac-de-Jour-Handbag-/141681482944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fcdfdcc0


----------



## paopaoemi

Item: Saint Laurent Red Leather Ligne Y Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 348117 BJ50J 2481
Seller: ssense.com
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/red-leather-ligne-y-chain-wallet/792403
Comments: I am not able to find any serial number printed on the wallet. Only on a paper card that comes with the bag.

Thank you~!!!


----------



## blondieuk

vesna said:


> I hope you got it, it is authentic




Thank you so much. It came today and I LOVE it. I have been searching through pics now I have it to check its genuine but as is an old bag it's so difficult. The zips seem strange to me, one side cleated, is this normal? Other than that to me it seems genuine but I dare not take the tags off until one of you lovely ladies can confirm its all good. It even comes with Reciept and smells of cigs (typical French) but I have to know for sure

Please someone help and let me either wear my new bag or start the evil returning process! Hopefully new bag time fingers crossed!


----------



## kimdatumanong

Hello!

I dont have the format because this is being sold to me personally and not online. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me on the authentication. The clutch was bought from a thrift store in a Japan. Very expensive for a replica even. No cards. 

If you need more photos, I can ask for more. Thank you sooo much

Kim




	

		
			
		

		
	
[ATTACH
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
]3020927[/ATTACH]


----------



## jp23

Item: Saint Lauren Moujik medium with studs 

Listing : NA

Seller: private sale! 


hello ladies it would mean the world to have your opinion on this item! Thanks!


----------



## jp23

Continued 









Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

blondieuk said:


> Thank you so much. It came today and I LOVE it. I have been searching through pics now I have it to check its genuine but as is an old bag it's so difficult. The zips seem strange to me, one side cleated, is this normal? Other than that to me it seems genuine but I dare not take the tags off until one of you lovely ladies can confirm its all good. It even comes with Reciept and smells of cigs (typical French) but I have to know for sure
> 
> Please someone help and let me either wear my new bag or start the evil returning process! Hopefully new bag time fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020857
> View attachment 3020858
> View attachment 3020859
> View attachment 3020860
> View attachment 3020861
> View attachment 3020862
> View attachment 3020863
> View attachment 3020864


 genuine for sure


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Continued
> View attachment 3021615
> 
> View attachment 3021614
> 
> View attachment 3021616
> View attachment 3021618
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

kimdatumanong said:


> Hello!
> 
> I dont have the format because this is being sold to me personally and not online. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me on the authentication. The clutch was bought from a thrift store in a Japan. Very expensive for a replica even. No cards.
> 
> If you need more photos, I can ask for more. Thank you sooo much
> 
> Kim
> 
> View attachment 3020925
> View attachment 3020926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]3020927[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020928
> View attachment 3020929


 I am not sure, these are faked so well, and dust bag does not look real to me


----------



## vesna

paopaoemi said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Red Leather Ligne Y Chain Wallet
> Listing Number: 348117 BJ50J 2481
> Seller: ssense.com
> Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/red-leather-ligne-y-chain-wallet/792403
> Comments: I am not able to find any serial number printed on the wallet. Only on a paper card that comes with the bag.
> 
> Thank you~!!!


 strange, it should be there...I am not sure, it looks fine, but serial number I think has to be inside of the pocket


----------



## jp23

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me




Thank you very much!


----------



## khriseeee

khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna! Here's a photo of the underside of the zipper, as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019345




Hi vesna! Have you had a chance to view the additional photo you asked for?


----------



## kimdatumanong

vesna said:


> I am not sure, these are faked so well, and dust bag does not look real to me




Thanks so much! I will try to get clearer shots


----------



## blondieuk

vesna said:


> genuine for sure




Oh vesna, you have made me one happy lady! Thank you for your help, I'm going to wear my new bag today! Thank you!!![emoji182] xx


----------



## user1234567

vesna said:


> could you post the large photo of the signature from the front of the bag and imprint on key clochette attachment



Hi Vesna,

Requested pics uploaded on listing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd2de0d7

Thanks


----------



## paopaoemi

vesna said:


> strange, it should be there...I am not sure, it looks fine, but serial number I think has to be inside of the pocket


Hi Vesna,

Thanks so much!!

I got a reply from the seller ssense.com that "All of our merchandise is backed by our Authenticity Guarantee." I am sure that there is no serial number printed inside the wallet. Is it possible that some saint laurent wallets have no serial number on them?

Thanks again


----------



## svdp2015

I was wondering if you could help authenticate this purse in our ebay auction. 

We do state that we can not authenticate purses and are selling "as is", but I would like to get some of your opinion on this Yves Saint Laurent Paris purse.

Thank you for any feedback!

Here is the ebay auction link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/361314442824?

Additional pictures here: 
http://s725.photobucket.com/user/soc...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## urbanshark

Item: Saint Laurent Small Lulu Crossbody Bag

Listing Number:251950455357

Seller:melmannlondon 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Sai...S3W4XsurpphVy88zU2UWc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Do you think this bag is authentic?


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi Vesna! Here's a photo of the underside of the zipper, as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019345


 I think it looks good


----------



## vesna

user1234567 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Requested pics uploaded on listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd2de0d7
> 
> Thanks


 I am not sure, I am inclined to say it is OK, but the photos are still a bit blurry with the glare, it is hard to identify authentic print from good fake unless you see clearly


----------



## vesna

svdp2015 said:


> I was wondering if you could help authenticate this purse in our ebay auction.
> 
> We do state that we can not authenticate purses and are selling "as is", but I would like to get some of your opinion on this Yves Saint Laurent Paris purse.
> 
> Thank you for any feedback!
> 
> Here is the ebay auction link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/361314442824?
> 
> Additional pictures here:
> http://s725.photobucket.com/user/soc...?sort=3&page=1


 YSL details on this bag are authentic...I have not seen this model but all signatures, tags  and hardware look authentic


----------



## vesna

urbanshark said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Lulu Crossbody Bag
> 
> Listing Number:251950455357
> 
> Seller:melmannlondon
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Sai...S3W4XsurpphVy88zU2UWc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Do you think this bag is authentic?


 not sure about this one, Saint Laurent signature does not look sharp or same  like on other models, I am not sure, sorry


----------



## urbanshark

vesna said:


> not sure about this one, Saint Laurent signature does not look sharp or same  like on other models, I am not sure, sorry


Thank you Vesna, I also already think that is not original.
All the best for you!


----------



## khriseeee

vesna said:


> I think it looks good



Thanks Vesna! I've been looking for the cabas chyc in the older style at a good price and I finally found it!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi ladies! I just bought my first YSL Muse Two from Vestiairecollective. I took pics of the photos that were provided in the listing...I hope that's ok!


----------



## vesna

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought my first YSL Muse Two from Vestiairecollective. I took pics of the photos that were provided in the listing...I hope that's ok!
> 
> View attachment 3030634
> View attachment 3030636
> View attachment 3030637
> View attachment 3030639
> View attachment 3030643


 
hi, please show  the listing and try to provide important photos, zipper pull, underside of a zipper head and the back of inner red leather tag


----------



## missjenny2679

Thanks for getting back to me I was worried if I put the direct link that people would be able to access my account.  The only way you can view bags is if you're logged in. I don't know a lot about Vestiaire...it's the first purchase I've made from them. I could see if she's sent it off yet...otherwise I can post pics when I get it


----------



## Tamiko1111

Anyone able to tell if this is authentic?


----------



## jp23

Hey Vesna I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag. I asked for more pics but I was wondering if you see any red flags off the bat. Thank you s much in advanced! [emoji4]

Item : saint Laurent duffle 6 black


----------



## sevenluxuryph

Hello. I'm going to buy a YSL Muse Large. Hoping for your help to authenticate. I will purchase this from a personal friend.

YSL Muse Large Dark Blue


----------



## sevenluxuryph

Hello. Hoping for your help to Authenticate. This will be my first YSL bag if ever. Thank you so much in advance for your help. Appreciate it.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Dark Blue Large
Seller: Buying from a personal friend

Comments: Hoping for your help to Authenticate.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! I wanted to buy this Saint Laurent handbag that i saw in a shop, seller cannot confirm authenticity as she is insure if its authentic. I would like to purchase this. Please please please help me. TIA!


----------



## vesna

Tamiko1111 said:


> Anyone able to tell if this is authentic?


 I am not quite sure, it looks a bit off to me


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi! I wanted to buy this Saint Laurent handbag that i saw in a shop, seller cannot confirm authenticity as she is insure if its authentic. I would like to purchase this. Please please please help me. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033749
> 
> View attachment 3033751
> 
> View attachment 3033753
> 
> View attachment 3033754
> 
> View attachment 3033755
> 
> View attachment 3033756
> 
> View attachment 3033757
> 
> View attachment 3033758
> 
> View attachment 3033759
> 
> View attachment 3033760


 I am not sure either, somehow the font does not look right


----------



## vesna

sevenluxuryph said:


> Hello. Hoping for your help to Authenticate. This will be my first YSL bag if ever. Thank you so much in advance for your help. Appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Dark Blue Large
> Seller: Buying from a personal friend
> 
> Comments: Hoping for your help to Authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032270
> View attachment 3032271
> View attachment 3032272
> View attachment 3032273
> View attachment 3032274
> View attachment 3032275


 this one is authentic


----------



## vesna

jp23 said:


> Hey Vesna I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag. I asked for more pics but I was wondering if you see any red flags off the bat. Thank you s much in advanced! [emoji4]
> 
> Item : saint Laurent duffle 6 black
> 
> View attachment 3031926
> View attachment 3031927
> View attachment 3031929
> View attachment 3031930
> View attachment 3031932
> View attachment 3031933
> View attachment 3031934


 not quite sure about this one , the font looks flimsy to me compared to the authentic bags, however it could be old and rubbed off...I am indeed not sure, inner tag looks OK even though it is blurry


----------



## sevenluxuryph

Thank you Vesna! Will get the bag already [emoji4]


----------



## jp23

vesna said:


> not quite sure about this one , the font looks flimsy to me compared to the authentic bags, however it could be old and rubbed off...I am indeed not sure, inner tag looks OK even though it is blurry




Thank you for your advice Vesna it's much appreciated [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji177]


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> I am not sure either, somehow the font does not look right




Hi. Thanks for your time


----------



## tychoco

Previously I had asked on the forum to have my YSL Sac De Jour Nano in black and white that I bought on Ebay authenticated. Many thanks to Vesna who had kindly authenticated the bag for me. However, recently I've come across another problem. The leather started to peel on the two sides in the front of my bag! 

I've had it for about two months and more than half of the time it was kept in its dust bag; I've physically used it for about 4-5 times now including the time I took on the plane for travelling with me (from USA to Asia). It was all good until today that I took out on a date and it got a bit wet from the rain. I thought there was no problem until I noticed the leather peeling on the sides. I am freaking out! I've been rather gentle with how I've been handling it and I have not used it many times at all like I've mentioned.

I'm wondering if anybody here can tell me if I should be questioning my purchase/seller or if it's just a normal thing, no big deal to really be worried about. As I've mentioned, Vesna had confirmed that the bag is authentic and I do trust his/her input. It's just I'm getting paranoid because of what has happened especially since I've not used it a lot nor have I had it for long period of time. Who knows what would happen in the next years to come if it already degraded after this short amount of time? Thank you very much for your help and input. (Pictures attached are from when it had just arrived and what it looks like now with the peeling)


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi experts,

I've bought these two bags through a private sale recently. Can you kindly take a look if they are real please? Thank you so much!

Item: YSL Cabas Chync
Sellerrivate Seller
Link:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/phoebe_zhang2/library/BB/YSL Beige Cabas Cync

Item: YSL Cassandre
Sellerrivate Seller
Link:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/phoebe_zhang2/library/BB/YSL Cassandre


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi everyone, Please authenticate thids vintage briefcase for me. I got it at consignment shop. There is no tag in side the bag. THNAKS


----------



## Annbabe08

Hi someone help me to authenticate this bag.


----------



## Annbabe08

Annbabe08 said:


> Hi someone help me to authenticate this bag.


----------



## Stef40

Hi I have purchased a ysl bag and am wondering if I can still get it authenticated??


----------



## Stef40

Hi I have already bought a ysl bag but need to get it authenticated.. Is this possible???


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hi!  I have been looking for a sac de jour in this pale blue color for a year.  I hope this is authentic.
Thanks so much.

Item: YSL Sac De Jour Light Blue Small
Listing Number: 141697366179
Seller: savoirluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdd238a3


----------



## Stef40

Hi have bought this bag and wondering if it's authentic.. Am trying to show all images but seems to be only letting me upload one.


----------



## Stef40

Arghhh!!! How do you put more than one pic up


----------



## saassath

Hi I have bought this bag and want
To authenticate it before I go on a holiday with it! 
It would be so kind of you to check 

Item: As New YSL Saint Laurent Leather Medium Classic Chain Shoulder Bag
Item nr: 111695201436
Seller: lasheen881
Listing link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

the buyer claims that it is 100% authentic, however i feel that there is a strong strange scent to the bag and the dust bag. The dust bag says Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## steph johns

Hello guys! I'm new and need help authenticating!

Item: Yves saint Laurent monogramme satchel bag grained matelasse
Listing number:251795593798
Seller:Alexloumena
Link:www.ebay.com 
Comments: I need a documentation authenticating this handbag, it does not have a serial number, and feels like cardboard.


----------



## steph johns

Hello guys! I'm new and need help authenticating!

Item: Yves saint Laurent monogramme satchel bag grained matelasse
Listing number:251795593798
Seller:Alexloumena
Link:http://www.ebay.com 
Comments: I need a documentation authenticating this handbag, it does not have a serial number, and feels like cardboard. its not even the same style bag on the card.


----------



## aldal

Hi Everyone! After months of thinking I wanted a Celine Luggage, I am now thinking a SDJ is actually a better option for me. That being said, this is a brand new designer for me so I'd appreciate any help on this authentication:

Yves Saint Laurent Beo Sac De Jour
seller: usgar-tkx8ul 
number: 191606406281
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beo-Sac-De-Jour-/191606406281?

Again, I'm new to the SL world, so if you need any other photos please let me know and I will ask the seller! Thanks SO much!


----------



## krys_TPF

Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT Monogramme Envelope Chain Shoulder Bag in Black 
Listing Number: 121683477884
Seller: kasjarm
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121683477884&globalID=EBAY-US

thanks!


----------



## agnesman1996

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Cabas Y Bag
Listing Number: 311210BJ50J6525 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/311208BJ50J6525?destination=item/311208BJ50J6525
Comments: I've heard mixed reviews of reebonz, and I ordered this from Reebonz as the red color is hard to find now. There are some stitching problem as u can see from the photos, and some glue (the white part)? I just wanna make sure it was authentic and these problems are just quality issues.. thanks


----------



## agnesman1996

more pics


----------



## vesna

agnesman1996 said:


> more pics


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

tychoco said:


> Previously I had asked on the forum to have my YSL Sac De Jour Nano in black and white that I bought on Ebay authenticated. Many thanks to Vesna who had kindly authenticated the bag for me. However, recently I've come across another problem. The leather started to peel on the two sides in the front of my bag!
> 
> I've had it for about two months and more than half of the time it was kept in its dust bag; I've physically used it for about 4-5 times now including the time I took on the plane for travelling with me (from USA to Asia). It was all good until today that I took out on a date and it got a bit wet from the rain. I thought there was no problem until I noticed the leather peeling on the sides. I am freaking out! I've been rather gentle with how I've been handling it and I have not used it many times at all like I've mentioned.
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody here can tell me if I should be questioning my purchase/seller or if it's just a normal thing, no big deal to really be worried about. As I've mentioned, Vesna had confirmed that the bag is authentic and I do trust his/her input. It's just I'm getting paranoid because of what has happened especially since I've not used it a lot nor have I had it for long period of time. Who knows what would happen in the next years to come if it already degraded after this short amount of time? Thank you very much for your help and input. (Pictures attached are from when it had just arrived and what it looks like now with the peeling)


 
It might be a very very good copy, I authenticated it to the best of my ability...or it could be the decline in quality as I experienced with Miu Miu and Mulberry (also some members had faulty  YSL bags in the past, authentic but the leather peeling off - bubbly leather in particular.....also silver and gold peeling easily), and the same was reported earlier with saint Laurent. I am so sorry to hear this, you might confront the seller and ask for refund and go for a different bag altogether. It seems that sometimes some leather/colour  combos are a miss in quality and they get removed from production


----------



## vesna

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've bought these two bags through a private sale recently. Can you kindly take a look if they are real please? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chync
> Sellerrivate Seller
> Link:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/phoebe_zhang2/library/BB/YSL Beige Cabas Cync
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandre
> Sellerrivate Seller
> Link:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/phoebe_zhang2/library/BB/YSL Cassandre


 both look authentic to me, cabas is for sure and cassandre I think it is too


----------



## vesna

pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone, Please authenticate thids vintage briefcase for me. I got it at consignment shop. There is no tag in side the bag. THNAKS


 all YSL details look good to me


----------



## Opai

Hi Ladies
Can anyone authenticate for me please. Thank you so much xx


----------



## Opai

Sorry last photos seem to have vanished!
Can anyone tell he why only one photo us appearing?


----------



## Opai

Sorry they are coming up individually!


----------



## Opai

Another one&#128516;


----------



## Opai

And another!


----------



## Opai

One more!


----------



## Opai

Last one. Sorry I couldn't load them together.


----------



## agnesman1996

Hi thanks for your reply!  just wanna ask do u think is the poor stitching and glue stains often in the ligne y bags now? So the quality of SLP has reduced over the years?


----------



## vesna

Opai said:


> One more!


 authentic


----------



## Opai

vesna said:


> authentic


Thank you Vesna. Apologies again about the photos!! xx


----------



## agnesman1996

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Hi thanks for your help!  I was just wondering is it authentic that there is the made in Italy under the saint Laurent Paris on the pocket? Cuz I saw one in cult status today and there is no made in Italy under the slp font..


----------



## vesna

Opai said:


> Thank you Vesna. Apologies again about the photos!! xx


 why apologize ? all was great, good photos, all the details nicely visible, thanks


----------



## vesna

Stef40 said:


> Hi I have already bought a ysl bag but need to get it authenticated.. Is this possible???


 yes of course, just post the link or photos attached here


----------



## vesna

Annbabe08 said:


> Annbabe08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi someone help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> not enough details here , sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi!  I have been looking for a sac de jour in this pale blue color for a year.  I hope this is authentic.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YSL Sac De Jour Light Blue Small
> Listing Number: 141697366179
> Seller: savoirluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdd238a3


 I am not sure, looks good but I also have slight reservations


----------



## vesna

Stef40 said:


> Hi have bought this bag and wondering if it's authentic.. Am trying to show all images but seems to be only letting me upload one.


 


Stef40 said:


> Arghhh!!! How do you put more than one pic up


 post them in some free online picture website and give us the link here


----------



## vesna

steph johns said:


> Hello guys! I'm new and need help authenticating!
> 
> Item: Yves saint Laurent monogramme satchel bag grained matelasse
> Listing number:251795593798
> Seller:Alexloumena
> Link:http://www.ebay.com
> Comments: I need a documentation authenticating this handbag, it does not have a serial number, and feels like cardboard. its not even the same style bag on the card.


 link does not lead to the bag...tags are not for this bag, and there is not enough photos to authenticate, sorry


----------



## vesna

aldal said:


> Hi Everyone! After months of thinking I wanted a Celine Luggage, I am now thinking a SDJ is actually a better option for me. That being said, this is a brand new designer for me so I'd appreciate any help on this authentication:
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Beo Sac De Jour
> seller: usgar-tkx8ul
> number: 191606406281
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beo-Sac-De-Jour-/191606406281?
> 
> Again, I'm new to the SL world, so if you need any other photos please let me know and I will ask the seller! Thanks SO much!


  I don't think it is authentic , but closeups of signatures from the front and inner leather tag would be good to see to confirm


----------



## Stef40

vesna said:


> post them in some free online picture website and give us the link here



Hi vesna here is another pic if this helps


----------



## Stef40

Another one vesna... Concerned that the back of zipper hold is blank no emblem


----------



## mattiexoxooo

All I have are these pictures. Is this a real Saint Laurent bag?


----------



## missjenny2679

I finally received my bag from Vestiairecollective today. I took pics of all that came with it, and of the tag and zipper pull. This is my first YSL...so I'm sorry if I missed something. Also, can anyone tell me what type of leather this is? Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Stef40 said:


> Hi vesna here is another pic if this helps


 


Stef40 said:


> Another one vesna... Concerned that the back of zipper hold is blank no emblem


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

missjenny2679 said:


> I finally received my bag from Vestiairecollective today. I took pics of all that came with it, and of the tag and zipper pull. This is my first YSL...so I'm sorry if I missed something. Also, can anyone tell me what type of leather this is? Thanks!
> View attachment 3050051
> View attachment 3050052
> View attachment 3050053
> View attachment 3050056
> View attachment 3050062


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mattiexoxooo said:


> All I have are these pictures. Is this a real Saint Laurent bag?


 so I can't say, I would need clear photos of every signature, without a glare and large


----------



## missjenny2679

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thank you so much!


----------



## Stef40

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks vesna !!! So it's ok that there is no ysl on back of zipper hold??


----------



## vesna

Stef40 said:


> Thanks vesna !!! So it's ok that there is no ysl on back of zipper hold??


 all is fine, the back is supposed to be blank


----------



## guidian

Item: sac de jour
Listing Number:-
Seller: ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a4c16d0e
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## guidian

Item: sac de jour
Listing Number:-
Seller: ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43de64879f
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## guidian

Item: sac de jour
Listing Number:-
Seller: ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-ST-L...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a50f8b76
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## Stef40

Best news ever vesna !!! Thankyou


----------



## terint2

Hi,
Somebody please let me know where can I find serial number inside Saint Laurent Mini Sac De Jour. I have 2 other ones in bigger size and it is inside the pocket but not this one. I looked everywhere but couldn't find it. Thank you


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hello, would you mind helping me with these two clutches. Really would like to get one!


Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT shoulder bag Classic Medium Monogram In powder Grain Leather
Listing Number: -
Seller: Stan7126
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198a0a19a


Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Cassandre Clutch
Listing Number: -
Seller: Buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261953761083?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
Comments: Can someone please help with this clutch!


----------



## vesna

guidian said:


> Item: sac de jour
> Listing Number:-
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a4c16d0e
> Comments: please authenticate


 sorry there are not enough details to say anything - closeup of front signature, inner leather tag with signature and serial number are needed and hardware with saint Laurent imprints


----------



## vesna

guidian said:


> Item: sac de jour
> Listing Number:-
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-ST-L...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a50f8b76
> Comments: please authenticate


 same comments as for the first one


----------



## vesna

guidian said:


> Item: sac de jour
> Listing Number:-
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-ST-L...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a50f8b76
> Comments: please authenticate


 same like the other 2, only one photo of distant details can not help me a bit, I am so sorry


----------



## vesna

Stef40 said:


> Best news ever vesna !!! Thankyou


----------



## vesna

terint2 said:


> Hi,
> Somebody please let me know where can I find serial number inside Saint Laurent Mini Sac De Jour. I have 2 other ones in bigger size and it is inside the pocket but not this one. I looked everywhere but couldn't find it. Thank you


 should be inside the pocket on the inner wall of the pocket


----------



## vesna

Ms.parker123 said:


> Hello, would you mind helping me with these two clutches. Really would like to get one!
> 
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT shoulder bag Classic Medium Monogram In powder Grain Leather
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Stan7126
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198a0a19a
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Cassandre Clutch
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261953761083?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> Comments: Can someone please help with this clutch!


 Sorry, I am not sure with either of those, the first one has vague photos of signatures, leather is grainy and has shine, and the second looks off to me, but  I am not 100% sure, sorry


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Any help is appreciated!! thanks! 

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Universite Bag in Lipstick Red "NWT" 
Listing Number:*171774031246*
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe87b58e
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## Nicnb

Hi please authenticate.. Thank you )

Item: Saint Laurent Black Leather "Sac de Jour" 
Handbag Purse New Retails $2,750 
Listing Number: 201374638195
Seller: birmingham5415
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201374638195&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## nouvelle

Hi please authenticate this.. Thank you all 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Cabas Chyc Small in Royal Blue
Listing Number: -
Seller: Mfiooo532
Link: http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e159398306


----------



## esmhlee

Hi, can someome please help me authenticate this.  I purchased it at a tj maxx/winners. I am not sure if this is the baby or small size. I think this is the baby size. The cards and tags are missing inside  

Thank you 

Item: YSL baby cabas monogramme


----------



## vesna

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Any help is appreciated!! thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Universite Bag in Lipstick Red "NWT"
> Listing Number:*171774031246*
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe87b58e
> Comments: please authenticate


 lovely authentic bag from a lovely seller


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Hi please authenticate.. Thank you )
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Leather "Sac de Jour"
> Handbag Purse New Retails $2,750
> Listing Number: 201374638195
> Seller: birmingham5415
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201374638195&globalID=EBAY-US


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

nouvelle said:


> Hi please authenticate this.. Thank you all
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Cabas Chyc Small in Royal Blue
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Mfiooo532
> Link: http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e159398306


 photos are really bad, I can see nothing from those, I need to see all the signatures, front of inner leather tag enlarged and sharp,  and hardware details, also serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

esmhlee said:


> Hi, can someome please help me authenticate this.  I purchased it at a tj maxx/winners. I am not sure if this is the baby or small size. I think this is the baby size. The cards and tags are missing inside
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: YSL baby cabas monogramme


 it looks authentic to me, I am a bit reluctant to say 100% but maybe because of glare in photos font looks slightly uneven


----------



## esmhlee

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me, I am a bit reluctant to say 100% but maybe because of glare in photos font looks slightly uneven



Thanks Vesna! In person the font color is one solid color (gold) .. Its just really hard to capture the inside of the bag without using flash. I will see if i can take a better picture under natural light


----------



## khriseeee

Something looks a little off to me, could someone please take a look?

Cabas chyc black


----------



## dreamgal0205

Yves Saint Laurent Beo Sac De Jour
seller: usgar-tkx8ul 
number: 191606406281
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L.../191606406281?

She relisted the item:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9db815b7

Item : 191624648119

Please help to authenticate . And i would need some help if its fake. Need to get refund is gonna be difficult.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

vesna said:


> lovely authentic bag from a lovely seller


Thanks for your help! I pulled the trigger!


----------



## nouvelle

Hi vesna..

Thanks for your help .. The seller refuse to answer any questions after the bid, I wont take the risk buying the bag. You help me a lot vesna, thanks once again!


----------



## wadaiko

Hello ladies,
Could you help authenticate this bag?
Love it so much.

Item: Yves Saint Laurent bronze muse, mini
Listing number: N.A.
Seller: emmabo
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...sl-tas-originele-yves-saint-laurent-muse.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## ironic568

Hi Ladies,
Please authenticate my 1st YSL. I got a bit worried, as I can for the life of me not find the serial nr. inside the bag. Where should it be located? Thanks )

Item: Chain wallet Monogram bag
Listing nr.
Seller
Link


----------



## ironic568

More pics. 

Item: Chain wallet Monogram bag


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna could you please help authenticating this gold BDJ clutch. Thanks a million.

Name: YSL Gold clutch
Item number: 301682435169
Seller: missrachel83
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301682435169

Thank you again


----------



## IzzySmi

Deleted.
Sorry, I've realised this bag had already been requested and answered.


----------



## esmhlee

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me, I am a bit reluctant to say 100% but maybe because of glare in photos font looks slightly uneven



Hi vesna, i have a few more photos for you to have a look.  The bag feels authentic to me..  Just looking at the way it's constructed and the feel of the leather.. But i just want a second opinion because this is my second ysl and the first one is a clutch..  I dont really have anything to compare it to.  

Thank you so much


----------



## ScottyGal

Item - Yves Saint Laurent YSL black leather monogram bag

Listing no - 252021139160

Seller - 2015.celai

Link - http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252021139160&alt=web


----------



## turquoise12

Item: Authentic SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM BETTY BAG IN BLACK LEATHER + GOLD
Listing Number: 171855615304
Seller: ashleygharr 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171855615304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Would love to get this bag authenticated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kinmod

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Tote
Listing Number: 201387641212
Seller: electrocomp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Small-Tote-/201387641212?fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: Gently used Sac De Jour tote bag in red, size small.
Double top handles, 4" drop
Open top
Protective metal feet
Gunmetal-tone hardware
One inside zip pocket
Two inside open pockets
Center zip compartment
Two inside open compartments
Suede lining
Includes dust bag and authenticity card
12.5"W X 10"H X 6.5"D
Calfskin
Made in Italy


----------



## malle1985

Hello darling TPFers 

Will you please authenticate this YSL for me? I guess it is a fake since there are no stamps or anything in the bag? Very odd, with a detailed receipt and all?!?

Item: YSL clutch Cassandre
Listing Number:http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
Seller: Julie
Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
Comments:     See more pictures below:


----------



## malle1985

Notice the zipper - this bag seems totally off. Please advise. Also, it seems "unfinished" inside.


----------



## esmhlee

malle1985 said:


> Hello darling TPFers
> 
> Will you please authenticate this YSL for me? I guess it is a fake since there are no stamps or anything in the bag? Very odd, with a detailed receipt and all?!?
> 
> Item: YSL clutch Cassandre
> Listing Number:http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
> Seller: Julie
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
> Comments:     See more pictures below:



Hi Malle! That is a really bad fake. I have the clutch,  and it should have a suede interior. No zip pockets inside. Just a leather pocket.  One button closure under the flap


----------



## malle1985

esmhlee said:


> Hi Malle! That is a really bad fake. I have the clutch,  and it should have a suede interior. No zip pockets inside. Just a leather pocket.  One button closure under the flap


Hello again, 

Thanks for that. I saw it immediately as i met the seller, so did not buy. Too bad it seems they have been scammed. They paid 895 euro for it. I feel bad for them!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nouvelle

Hi.. Please authenticate this.. Thank you )

Item   : YSL Cabas Chyc Tote Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller :  right_place06
Link   : http://page22.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l295960976


----------



## sofialonegard

Hi please authenticate this one and I have got the serial number tag as well as separate images http://m.ebay.com/itm/400952766167


----------



## sofialonegard




----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Something looks a little off to me, could someone please take a look?
> 
> Cabas chyc black
> 
> View attachment 3058294
> View attachment 3058295
> View attachment 3058296
> View attachment 3058297
> View attachment 3058298
> View attachment 3058299
> View attachment 3058300
> View attachment 3058301
> View attachment 3058302


 I have doubts about the authenticity


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi expert, I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate a YSL bag

Item Name: YSL Fringe Bag
Item No:231616119661
Seller ID: roma1289
Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/231616119661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much.  Item bid ending soon but seller promised to list again if I missed it.


----------



## vesna

esmhlee said:


> Hi vesna, i have a few more photos for you to have a look.  The bag feels authentic to me..  Just looking at the way it's constructed and the feel of the leather.. But i just want a second opinion because this is my second ysl and the first one is a clutch..  I dont really have anything to compare it to.
> 
> Thank you so much


 looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna could you please help authenticating this gold BDJ clutch. Thanks a million.
> 
> Name: YSL Gold clutch
> Item number: 301682435169
> Seller: missrachel83
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301682435169
> 
> Thank you again


 looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

_Lee said:


> Item - Yves Saint Laurent YSL black leather monogram bag
> 
> Listing no - 252021139160
> 
> Seller - 2015.celai
> 
> Link - http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252021139160&alt=web


 i am not sure because photos have glare and do not how details of signatures and hardware imprints


----------



## vesna

turquoise12 said:


> Item: Authentic SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM BETTY BAG IN BLACK LEATHER + GOLD
> Listing Number: 171855615304
> Seller: ashleygharr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171855615304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Would love to get this bag authenticated! Thanks in advance!


 looks ok to me


----------



## kkim005

Thanks Vesna I compared it with my existing BDJ and I thought the serial number font is quite different.  Especially how 5 is written? Is that normal? Thanks


----------



## dylanrash

Name: Saint Laurent Passport Holder
Item number:281748250106
Seller: shakehart
Link: http://ebay.to/1DhXMgN

Please authenticate this, thank you very much  x


----------



## madgratess

Please authenticate this easy bag. I have no idea what to look for here! Thanks so much!!!

Item number : 191632050558
Seller: youngmie123


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191632050558&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi expert, I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate a YSL bag
> 
> Item Name: YSL Fringe Bag
> Item No:231616119661
> Seller ID: roma1289
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/231616119661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much.  Item bid ending soon but seller promised to list again if I missed it.




Gentle bump. Thank you Vesna


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Thanks Vesna I compared it with my existing BDJ and I thought the serial number font is quite different.  Especially how 5 is written? Is that normal? Thanks



aaaah that is tough, from which era is BDj ? they had so many versions, and fonts. changed 3 times..send some clear pics of bdj and this bag lfont please


----------



## vesna

casseyelsie said:


> Gentle bump. Thank you Vesna



authentic, sorry for the delay i have internet connection few hours a day and can make it all myself LOL , authentic and so petty


----------



## vesna

malle1985 said:


> Hello darling TPFers
> 
> Will you please authenticate this YSL for me? I guess it is a fake since there are no stamps or anything in the bag? Very odd, with a detailed receipt and all?!?
> 
> Item: YSL clutch Cassandre
> Listing Number:http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
> Seller: Julie
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=61575062&fks=61575062
> Comments:     See more pictures below:



i am sorry i can not see any bag on this link


----------



## vesna

madgratess said:


> Please authenticate this easy bag. I have no idea what to look for here! Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Item number : 191632050558
> Seller: youngmie123
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191632050558&globalID=EBAY-US



sorry the link does not work for me


----------



## vesna

sofialonegard said:


> View attachment 3063670



sorry just two photos are not enough to authenticate


----------



## madgratess

vesna said:


> sorry the link does not work for me



now?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191632050558?redirect=mobile


----------



## vesna

​


madgratess said:


> I'll try again  hopefully it goes through....
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191632050558&globalID=EBAY-US



sorry it is not link again


----------



## madgratess

Ugh! I don't know why it's not going through - it links when I click. Any suggestions?


----------



## madgratess

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191632050558?redirect=mobile


I think I got it! Last try I promise  thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

vesna said:


> authentic, sorry for the delay i have internet connection few hours a day and can make it all myself LOL , authentic and so petty




Thank you!!!!


----------



## vesna

madgratess said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191632050558?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> I think I got it! Last try I promise  thanks!



great ! authentic


----------



## vesna

dylanrash said:


> Name: Saint Laurent Passport Holder
> Item number:281748250106
> Seller: shakehart
> Link: http://ebay.to/1DhXMgN
> 
> Please authenticate this, thank you very much  x



i have never seen one, sorry, saint laurent signature looks good though


----------



## vesna

malle1985 said:


> Notice the zipper - this bag seems totally off. Please advise. Also, it seems "unfinished" inside.





esmhlee said:


> Hi Malle! That is a really bad fake. I have the clutch,  and it should have a suede interior. No zip pockets inside. Just a leather pocket.  One button closure under the flap


i think so too


----------



## madgratess

vesna said:


> great ! authentic



Thank you - of course, now someone already snatched it up


----------



## Kukla6

yves saint laurent Y clutch
Listing 265701001118
I bought ths bag from the local seller could you pleas help authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> yves saint laurent Y clutch
> Listing 265701001118
> I bought ths bag from the local seller could you pleas help authenticate. Thanks!


Pictures attached


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> Pictures attached


more pic


----------



## stephm143

Hello all! I am at my wits end! Can anyone tell me the style name of this gorgeous YSL? It is black patent leather. Thank you!!!


----------



## Neospecies

Eyeing this Bettty, may I get this authenticated?


Item:  SAINT LAURENT YSL SMALL 'BETTY' BAG IN FUCHSIA PINK 
 Listing Number:  111711750220
 Seller:  cobses
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111711750220?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:


----------



## kkim005

Hi vesna I was waiting for the bag to arrive here are some clear photos of the font and the serial number. Yves Saint Laurent font is bigger than my red one. The clutch doesn't smell like leather anymore I can't smell it maybe its lost that as it hasnt been stored in a dust bag or its old... Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> more pic



Hi can u please please please authenticate this as i can still refund it now if i find out its fake, later it wont be possible thanks


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> Hi can u please please please authenticate this as i can still refund it now if i find out its fake, later it wont be possible thanks



 Can somebody please reply, its very important


----------



## vesna

Kukla6 said:


> yves saint laurent Y clutch
> Listing 265701001118
> I bought ths bag from the local seller could you pleas help authenticate. Thanks!



looks fine so far but we need inner pocket serial number and papers with seial number and a dust bag


----------



## vesna

madgratess said:


> Thank you - of course, now someone already snatched it up



i am so sorry but i have internet occasionally  inly because i am on vacation and can not devote a lot to the internet, it is not even available all the time


----------



## vesna

stephm143 said:


> View attachment 3069950
> View attachment 3069951
> View attachment 3069952
> View attachment 3069953
> 
> 
> Hello all! I am at my wits end! Can anyone tell me the style name of this gorgeous YSL? It is black patent leather. Thank you!!!



i am so sorry i have never seen this beauty, details look fine though


----------



## vesna

Kukla6 said:


> Hi can u please please please authenticate this as i can still refund it now if i find out its fake, later it wont be possible thanks





Kukla6 said:


> Can somebody please reply, its very important




i am sorry that i can not reply in timely manner because i have limited internet access on vacation...i need more photos to authenticate because clutches are very very well faked...papers and dust bag would be needed as well as serial number inside the pocket, even then it is hard until you get the smell of the leather and stitches if they are even or not....sorry about that but you have few authenticating sites which will do this for a small fee, please search tPF site for those links


----------



## Kukla6

vesna said:


> looks fine so far but we need inner pocket serial number and papers with seial number and a dust bag



Thanks Vesna!!!! The inner pocket serial number is the one i mentioned under listing and i didnt get any other papers with it. Shall i send you picture of the inner pocket? Would that help?


----------



## Kukla6

vesna said:


> i am sorry that i can not reply in timely manner because i have limited internet access on vacation...i need more photos to authenticate because clutches are very very well faked...papers and dust bag would be needed as well as serial number inside the pocket, even then it is hard until you get the smell of the leather and stitches if they are even or not....sorry about that but you have few authenticating sites which will do this for a small fee, please search tPF site for those links



Hi again
Thank you so much for answering! I will post now pictures of the dust bag, inner pocket and stitching if u dont mind, cud u pls take a look when u have time. Does this Y clutch only comes in leather though??


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> Hi again
> Thank you so much for answering! I will post now pictures of the dust bag, inner pocket and stitching if u dont mind, cud u pls take a look when u have time. Does this Y clutch only comes in leather though??


More


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> More


More


----------



## Kukla6

Kukla6 said:


> More



Last picture


----------



## vesna

Kukla6 said:


> Last picture



looks fine so far, just let me know what kind of inner material content tag is inside the dust bag ? is there any ? photo would help a lot...this clutch comes in this saffiano leather too


----------



## pamme

Item: YSL Muse Gen1 Large Croc Embossed (Beige)
Listing Number: 151752880460
Seller: saveondesignerbagstk
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151752880460?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: Please help authenticate this bag. Looks like the real thing and it's such a steal! A little too good to be true for the price so I'm hoping you could verify on it's authenticity before I confirm my purchase. Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

pamme said:


> Item: YSL Muse Gen1 Large Croc Embossed (Beige)
> Listing Number: 151752880460
> Seller: saveondesignerbagstk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151752880460?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: Please help authenticate this bag. Looks like the real thing and it's such a steal! A little too good to be true for the price so I'm hoping you could verify on it's authenticity before I confirm my purchase. Thank you so much!



this is a fake muse, sorry


----------



## pamme

Thanks for the quick reply Vesna! It was indeed to good to be true then. For the untrained eye (like me!), what are the tell-tale signs of a fake YSL on the bag itself? Appreciate any info. 
I don't have any more photos apart from those that the seller provided in her link.


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna just a gentle bump if you could review the photos. I have added close up font, serial number, front YSL logo and some stitching photo. I have also added photo of the side of the clutch. Leather of the side seems to be very soft compare to my patent clutch. Maybe its worn out or its not patent so it seems softer than patent.. if you require more pics pls let me know thanks again


----------



## kkim005

More pics. The Size of the clutch matches my authentic one. Thanks


----------



## vesna

pamme said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Vesna! It was indeed to good to be true then. For the untrained eye (like me!), what are the tell-tale signs of a fake YSL on the bag itself? Appreciate any info.
> I don't have any more photos apart from those that the seller provided in her link.



croc muse does not have any signature under the lock, the inside tag is not right looking, zipper pulls are wrong too, and the dust bag has white YSL, the real one has satin dust bag with very subtle more matte ySL than the rest of the shiny satin bag, but never white


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> More pics. The Size of the clutch matches my authentic one. Thanks



this looks good to me, but i have to say that with the big reserve because clutches are next ti impossible to authenticate ...because if lack of clear signs, these can be easily faked, so they are a nightmare


----------



## Jm4785

Can someone authenticate this? 

Saint Laurent tassel clutch black
321806231394
Seller: 41_chrissy

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321806231394&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## marissa69

Can someone please authenticate this Y Ligne Clutch for me?  The seller said that this is from 2012 and that there is no label or serial number inside the clutch. Is this true?  I was also told that the inside is silk.  This is my first YSL purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## cleolele

Hi
I found a monogram universite bag, just wondering if this is authentic. 

Item: ysl bag 

Listing Number: 261973116350

Seller: neriusj

Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261973116350&globalID=EBAY-AU

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## kkim005

Thanks Vesna. I own a patent clutch so the texture is very different so hard to tell its real leather or not as clutches are not supposed to be soft right? But in terms of size of the clutch it is exactly the same as my genuine one, where it folds over and where it closes not an inch different so I think I am happy to think that this is authentic thank you again


----------



## Hisa

Hi, I trifted this silk scarf recently, is it authentic? Silk, the colors bleed, unfortunately doesn't have any tags. Thanks for your help


----------



## liznyc1

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Monogramme Small Zip-Around Bag in Lipstick Red
item #: 171861081162
Seller: richgirlscollection
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-SAI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sophia_summers

Hello Ladies,

Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me. I sincerely appreciate your time. You can email me at sophia_summers@yahoo.com thank you in advance for your help!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271930316142


----------



## samog

Hi there 
Can you please please authenticate this YSL bag for me: 

Item: YSL C. Wall (153Y) mono grain de poudre
Listing Number: using cell phone. Note sure what listing no is.
Seller: nu_nui_narak
Link: http://www.finn.no/61839179

Comments: i asked seller to upload more pics. So she did. Please let me know if i should ask for even more pics. 

Thank u very much!!


----------



## sarahzhao29

Item: Petite Cabas Classique Y Tote 
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link: http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/5070185970.html
Comments: I'm curious to see if this is real or not, it's at such a great deal. They said they lost the authenticity card so I'm a bit wary. Thank you!


----------



## sophia_summers

Quote:
Item: YSL bag possibly called a satchel? its supposedly vintage
Listing Number: i don't know.
Seller: Ebay listing Japan monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271930316142?rmvSB=true
Comments: please help me out by telling me if this is authentic


----------



## vesna

​


Jm4785 said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> Saint Laurent tassel clutch black
> 321806231394
> Seller: 41_chrissy
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321806231394&globalID=EBAY-US



sorry, the link brings me to ebay but not the clutch


----------



## vesna

marissa69 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Y Ligne Clutch for me?  The seller said that this is from 2012 and that there is no label or serial number inside the clutch. Is this true?  I was also told that the inside is silk.  This is my first YSL purchase.  Thanks!



hi, inner pocket has to have signature on the outside and serial number on the inside, otherwise something is wrong


----------



## vesna

cleolele said:


> Hi
> I found a monogram universite bag, just wondering if this is authentic.
> 
> Item: ysl bag
> 
> Listing Number: 261973116350
> 
> Seller: neriusj
> 
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261973116350&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you



i have an ipad on my trip and it is not opening the real link for the bag but just general ebay


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Thanks Vesna. I own a patent clutch so the texture is very different so hard to tell its real leather or not as clutches are not supposed to be soft right? But in terms of size of the clutch it is exactly the same as my genuine one, where it folds over and where it closes not an inch different so I think I am happy to think that this is authentic thank you again



i had a black patent ant it was hard, but this gold is a different leather, i think looks like vulcan leather, and that one was flimsy in besace, not sure in clutches though, sorry


----------



## vesna

Hisa said:


> Hi, I trifted this silk scarf recently, is it authentic? Silk, the colors bleed, unfortunately doesn't have any tags. Thanks for your help



sorry i am not familiar with scarves unless it has some tag


----------



## vesna

sophia_summers said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me. I sincerely appreciate your time. You can email me at sophia_summers@yahoo.com thank you in advance for your help!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271930316142



hi, we post authentications here not via email....please look at the post #1

well, i am not familiar with this bag but the seller sold many cheap replicas, so i would avoid


----------



## szho

Hi, i purchased a classic y shoulder bag from farfetch.com and i would like to know where the serial number is located on this item? It is like the classic y clutch,  however it has a detachable chain and a wallet interior. And help is much appreciated


----------



## sophia_summers

vesna said:


> hi, we post authentications here not via email....please look at the post #1
> 
> well, i am not familiar with this bag but the seller sold many cheap replicas, so i would avoid


thank you so much for your input Vesna, This is my first time asking so I have no idea how this thing works! thank you for helping me out. I was really hoping it wasn't a fake  its such a cute bag!!


----------



## vesna

sarahzhao29 said:


> Item: Petite Cabas Classique Y Tote
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/5070185970.html
> Comments: I'm curious to see if this is real or not, it's at such a great deal. They said they lost the authenticity card so I'm a bit wary. Thank you!



i would need to see very clear and large leather tag saint laurent signature as well as serial number straight without a glare


----------



## vesna

samog said:


> Hi there
> Can you please please authenticate this YSL bag for me:
> 
> Item: YSL C. Wall (153Y) mono grain de poudre
> Listing Number: using cell phone. Note sure what listing no is.
> Seller: nu_nui_narak
> Link: http://www.finn.no/61839179
> 
> Comments: i asked seller to upload more pics. So she did. Please let me know if i should ask for even more pics.
> 
> Thank u very much!!



i can not see the other photos, i can not see the others, sorry


----------



## vesna

szho said:


> Hi, i purchased a classic y shoulder bag from farfetch.com and i would like to know where the serial number is located on this item? It is like the classic y clutch,  however it has a detachable chain and a wallet interior. And help is much appreciated



it is always inside the inner pocket, try opening it, it is often very tight


----------



## szho

vesna said:


> it is always inside the inner pocket, try opening it, it is often very tight



Thank u vesna, however this is a wallet interior with credit card slots. I have located the imprint "made in italy" but there is nothing else. Could you kindly be more specific ?


----------



## vesna

szho said:


> Thank u vesna, however this is a wallet interior with credit card slots. I have located the imprint "made in italy" but there is nothing else. Could you kindly be more specific ?



then when you open the wallet it should be saint laurent above card slots...actually you could post some photos, i can not figure out what it really is, please


----------



## liznyc1

Hi Vesna, 

If you have a moment, could you please help me authenticate this bag? I'd really appreciate it! 

Monogramme Small Zip-Around Bag in Lipstick Red
item #: 171861081162
Seller: richgirlscollection
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-SAI...bKQWzHsm2xmkAQfxtjQTE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## etzatdebz

Hello, I found this in a GW store. $6. Can you please let me know if it is authentic. Thank you. If it is, it's probably one of the most expensive bags I have ever found in the GW. 

YSL
no list number, it is mine.
I would be the seller
no link
Thank you


----------



## Jm4785

vesna said:


> ​
> sorry, the link brings me to ebay but not the clutch


Thanks for your reply Vesna! I hope you are able to see these...they are photos from the seller as I have not received it yet!  Thanks in advance!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5a7pmktoo3br9uz/photo jul 23, 8 42 57 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhfbi4co9dg78us/photo jul 22, 10 50 14 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wz5wdk38i3lpaz/photo jul 22, 10 50 12 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hy0nwuikq9duksq/photo jul 22, 10 50 09 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qc6xjzjn5gp860o/photo jul 22, 10 50 06 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4r88qixa8iwd8z/photo jul 22, 10 50 04 pm.png?dl=0


----------



## vesna

etzatdebz said:


> Hello, I found this in a GW store. $6. Can you please let me know if it is authentic. Thank you. If it is, it's probably one of the most expensive bags I have ever found in the GW.
> 
> YSL
> no list number, it is mine.
> I would be the seller
> no link
> Thank you



authentic downtown for $6 ???

it is authentic oMG, $6 congratulations


----------



## vesna

Jm4785 said:


> Thanks for your reply Vesna! I hope you are able to see these...they are photos from the seller as I have not received it yet!  Thanks in advance!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5a7pmktoo3br9uz/photo jul 23, 8 42 57 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhfbi4co9dg78us/photo jul 22, 10 50 14 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wz5wdk38i3lpaz/photo jul 22, 10 50 12 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hy0nwuikq9duksq/photo jul 22, 10 50 09 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qc6xjzjn5gp860o/photo jul 22, 10 50 06 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4r88qixa8iwd8z/photo jul 22, 10 50 04 pm.png?dl=0


i cant tell sorry, photos are small so i can not see signatures well, this is a tricky one ro authenticate anyway


----------



## vesna

liznyc1 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> If you have a moment, could you please help me authenticate this bag? I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Monogramme Small Zip-Around Bag in Lipstick Red
> item #: 171861081162
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-SAI...bKQWzHsm2xmkAQfxtjQTE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



sorry, i cant tell, photos are not showing clear straight signatures, so i cant see well, sorry


----------



## etzatdebz

vesna said:


> authentic downtown for $6 ???
> 
> it is authentic oMG, $6 congratulations



OMG, Thank you so much. I was pacing the floor waiting to find out about it. I was thinking it was authentic but don't know anything about the brand.


----------



## Jm4785

vesna said:


> i cant tell sorry, photos are small so i can not see signatures well, this is a tricky one ro authenticate anyway


Thanks for trying!


----------



## liznyc1

Thanks for trying Vesna. The seller is the same as Loukpeach and I think in an earlier post you'd mentioned she was a good seller, right? I just purchased so want to make sure I don't get buyers regret!


----------



## szho

Hi vesna please see photos. Hope this isnt a fake! Considering the reputation of farfetch.com


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd be extremely grateful if you could please provide your advice regarding this bag:

Item: NEW YSL Beige Clutch with Gold Chain & Hardware
Listing Number: 181811303883
Seller: bowy-dani
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181811303883?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: Thank you so much for your valuable assistance!!


----------



## vesna

liznyc1 said:


> Thanks for trying Vesna. The seller is the same as Loukpeach and I think in an earlier post you'd mentioned she was a good seller, right? I just purchased so want to make sure I don't get buyers regret!



loukpeach is a dear member and a reliable seller, so i would gladly recommend her auctions, i did not realize it was her


----------



## vesna

szho said:


> Hi vesna please see photos. Hope this isnt a fake! Considering the reputation of farfetch.com



please post a closeup of gold signature in photo #2, otherwise i think it is ok...farfetch is a great site, i am always afraid of returns that company does not realize as fakes


----------



## szho

vesna said:


> please post a closeup of gold signature in photo #2, otherwise i think it is ok...farfetch is a great site, i am always afraid of returns that company does not realize as fakes



Ive attached one with and without flash. Im just worried As i cant find the serial number imprinted anywhere


----------



## AVU

*Please Help Authenticate This:*


Item:YSL Belle *De Jour Clutch Bag Large Red
*Listing Number:*231453159671
*Seller: *shelcyluxstore
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...ultDomain_0&hash=item35e3aef0f7#ht_3905wt_916
Comments: *Listed as Authentic New With Tags*

Thank You !


----------



## camera_queen

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/please-help-me-authenticate-this-ysl-bag-916600.html


----------



## szho

vesna said:


> please post a closeup of gold signature in photo #2, otherwise i think it is ok...farfetch is a great site, i am always afraid of returns that company does not realize as fakes



Hi vesna, i have been stressing as i paid about  $1000 for this bag, and kept searching for the serial number. Low and behold my boyfriend finds it! I have posted more photos. I appreciate that you must be a very busy woman and have spent hours reading through this thread today. It trully is great of you to help so many strangers and is so kind. If you could please confirm authenticity of mybag with these additional photos.. i tried my best to get a good photo of the serial no.


----------



## Katie2324

Hi everyone!I don't really have more info than just pics.I asked seller for the serial number, if she gives me, then I'll add.. But could you please tell me what do you think from pics?Do you thins its real?Its a very good deal and thats why I'm confused. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## szho

szho said:


> Hi vesna, i have been stressing as i paid about  $1000 for this bag, and kept searching for the serial number. Low and behold my boyfriend finds it! I have posted more photos. I appreciate that you must be a very busy woman and have spent hours reading through this thread today. It trully is great of you to help so many strangers and is so kind. If you could please confirm authenticity of mybag with these additional photos.. i tried my best to get a good photo of the serial no.



Sorry my phone isnt working ill upload photos from computer tomorrow


----------



## vesna

Katie2324 said:


> Hi everyone!I don't really have more info than just pics.I asked seller for the serial number, if she gives me, then I'll add.. But could you please tell me what do you think from pics?Do you thins its real?Its a very good deal and thats why I'm confused. Thanks in advance!!



strange, it combined yves saint laurent and new saint laurent paris box, tags, all mixed up, i dont know if it is the light, but black clutch should not have coloured interior...can you post a photo of yves saint lautent print in gold from inside and a serial number plase


----------



## vesna

szho said:


> Ive attached one with and without flash. Im just worried As i cant find the serial number imprinted anywhere
> 
> View attachment 3078213



this looks good


----------



## vesna

dmand2 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if you could please provide your advice regarding this bag:
> 
> Item: NEW YSL Beige Clutch with Gold Chain & Hardware
> Listing Number: 181811303883
> Seller: bowy-dani
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181811303883?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you so much for your valuable assistance!!



i am so sorry, i have never seen this clutch, and there is not enough detail to authenticate, like inner tag ysl print or serial number tag to see the font


----------



## vesna

AVU said:


> *Please Help Authenticate This:*
> 
> 
> Item:YSL Belle *De Jour Clutch Bag Large Red
> *Listing Number:*231453159671
> *Seller: *shelcyluxstore
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...ultDomain_0&hash=item35e3aef0f7#ht_3905wt_916
> Comments: *Listed as Authentic New With Tags*
> 
> Thank You !



looks authentic to me


----------



## camera_queen

hi i am new here i just want to ask how can i post here., i need help to authenticate this item http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261975610029&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## vesna

camera_queen said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/please-help-me-authenticate-this-ysl-bag-916600.html



this does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

camera_queen said:


> hi i am new here i just want to ask how can i post here., i need help to authenticate this item http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261975610029&globalID=EBAY-GB



hi and welcome...the link does not work for me, it brings me to general ebay site, please look at post #1 and try posting in that format


----------



## Katie2324

vesna said:


> strange, it combined yves saint laurent and new saint laurent paris box, tags, all mixed up, i dont know if it is the light, but black clutch should not have coloured interior...can you post a photo of yves saint lautent print in gold from inside and a serial number plase


here is the number she gave me.
she said she is ready to go to the local store and check it up.
i asked her where she got the bag and she said at the store ysl in russia when it was 70% off (2 years ago).
i don't want buying fake. price that she is asking - 250$.
thank you for the help very much!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12235&pictureid=115563


----------



## camera_queen

item: Yves Saint Laurent T Monogram Tote
Listing Number: 251975610029
Seller: Nicowenh
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261975610029&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## vesna

Katie2324 said:


> here is the number she gave me.
> she said she is ready to go to the local store and check it up.
> i asked her where she got the bag and she said at the store ysl in russia when it was 70% off (2 years ago).
> i don't want buying fake. price that she is asking - 250$.
> thank you for the help very much!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12235&pictureid=115563



here is the thing, i bought mine on ebay and all looked fine until i got it and realized that dust bag did not have the inner content tag, and leather smelled horrible, and papers were made on cheap print, returned it and. ought from neiman marvus store. This clutch is impossible to authenticate unless you can see all the papers well, rectangular tag with rounded corners the back with writing....it must have black satin if it is yves Saint laurent or black suede saint Laurent paris series. this looks fishy to me because of the colour of the interior


----------



## Katie2324

vesna said:


> here is the thing, i bought mine on ebay and all looked fine until i got it and realized that dust bag did not have the inner content tag, and leather smelled horrible, and papers were made on cheap print, returned it and. ought from neiman marvus store. This clutch is impossible to authenticate unless you can see all the papers well, rectangular tag with rounded corners the back with writing....it must have black satin if it is yves Saint laurent or black suede saint Laurent paris series. this looks fishy to me because of the colour of the interior


so are you saying its more less a fake than a real clutch?
i have no one to ask if its real or not but this forum, i usually buy lv bags and only from official stores...
i'm terrified buying a bag and wear it without knowing if its real or fake....((
are they going to be sure at the local store or they can't say for sure either?
thank you!


----------



## vesna

camera_queen said:


> item: Yves Saint Laurent T Monogram Tote
> Listing Number: 251975610029
> Seller: Nicowenh
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261975610029&globalID=EBAY-GB



again the link does not show for me , sorry


----------



## camera_queen

thank you soo much for trying...  i have paid 650£ for the bag already.. i purchased it on ebay via paypal and i dont know if i can get the money back., i sent it back to her as well and promise me to giveback my money as soon as she recieves it.. do you think i have made the right decision? i can tell this bag is fake i saw the same bag in one of the sites., this is the site 
	

		
			
		

		
	






and this is the actual bag i recieved


----------



## Katie2324

to vesna:
oh, i asked the seller about different names on papers, she told me certs for the bag have same name , which is yves saint laurent, she also has paper with YSL SA cell number ...
here is the color of interior and ysl gold letters.thanks a lot!!!http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12235&pictureid=115576


----------



## Katie2324

vesna said:


> here is the thing, i bought mine on ebay and all looked fine until i got it and realized that dust bag did not have the inner content tag, and leather smelled horrible, and papers were made on cheap print, returned it and. ought from neiman marvus store. This clutch is impossible to authenticate unless you can see all the papers well, rectangular tag with rounded corners the back with writing....it must have black satin if it is yves Saint laurent or black suede saint Laurent paris series. this looks fishy to me because of the colour of the interior


oh, i asked the seller about different names on papers, she told me certs for the bag have same name , which is yves saint laurent, she also has paper with YSL SA cell number ...
here is the color of interior and ysl gold letters.thanks a lot!!!http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12235&pictureid=115576


----------



## jiawerntt

Item: PRELOVED YSL MEDIUM MONOGRAM TASSEL HANDBAG BLACK

Listing Number: 121715183089

Seller: juliec786
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRELOVED-YSL-MEDIUM-MONOGRAM-TASSEL-HANDBAG-BLACK-/121715183089?hash=item1c56ca4df1
Comments: Hi, I am new to this so I would really appreciate some help authenticating this bag. I contacted the seller for proof of purchase, but seller said she does not have the receipt and claims to have purchased it from Bergdorf Goodman. I have also pasted the link below because I tried inserting the link above , but not sure it would work. Thanks in advance !
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRELOVED-YS...NDBAG-BLACK-/121715183089?hash=item1c56ca4df1


----------



## vesna

Katie2324 said:


> so are you saying its more less a fake than a real clutch?
> i have no one to ask if its real or not but this forum, i usually buy lv bags and only from official stores...
> i'm terrified buying a bag and wear it without knowing if its real or fake....((
> are they going to be sure at the local store or they can't say for sure either?
> thank you!



what i mean is that on the basis on the photos provided i can not say for sure if it is or is not authentic, i gave you my own reasons. now, if you go to the store and compare, you will know, it will be obvious , and also there are few authenticating places for a fee, but they will for sure require additional photos of papers, inner lining and dust bag as i mentioned.....sorry but it not easy with this clutch


----------



## vesna

camera_queen said:


> thank you soo much for trying...  i have paid 650£ for the bag already.. i purchased it on ebay via paypal and i dont know if i can get the money back., i sent it back to her as well and promise me to giveback my money as soon as she recieves it.. do you think i have made the right decision? i can tell this bag is fake i saw the same bag in one of the sites., this is the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081107
> 
> View attachment 3081108
> 
> 
> and this is the actual bag i recieved
> View attachment 3081109
> View attachment 3081110
> View attachment 3081111



yes, the decision is the right one and yes you should get your money back. Track the parcel (i hope you have sent it with tracking) and if they do not refund you, open the case on ebay or paypal, and upload the post office or online proof of shipping and that they received, and demand money return. if you have any trouble go to ebay forum here on tPf and look for ebay return issues ...you will get help


----------



## vesna

Katie2324 said:


> oh, i asked the seller about different names on papers, she told me certs for the bag have same name , which is yves saint laurent, she also has paper with YSL SA cell number ...
> here is the color of interior and ysl gold letters.thanks a lot!!!http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12235&pictureid=115576



the colour of the black clutch should be black satin


----------



## Katie2324

vesna said:


> the colour of the black clutch should be black satin


i told the seller i won't buy this clutch because i doubt its real. i gave her my reasons, i think you're right about lining , i googled and the only clutch i saw with same interior was...replica. real YSL bdj has black satin interior...her clutch has wine color one...
so thank you for the help, i really appreciate it!


----------



## vesna

Katie2324 said:


> i told the seller i won't buy this clutch because i doubt its real. i gave her my reasons, i think you're right about lining , i googled and the only clutch i saw with same interior was...replica. real YSL bdj has black satin interior...her clutch has wine color one...
> so thank you for the help, i really appreciate it!



i was soooo mad when i got a replica, i went through all this return, ebay refund process with no problems at all, but it was all so painful and as usual, if it looks too good to be true, it often is not , the price was so low


----------



## cfe_flores

good day! new to this forum and collecting bags... got my prada and gucci from their stores... then introduced to buying goodies in a lesser price on some sites... but in doubt on the authenticity , i know you can help... hugs!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Orange Leather Roady Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 11105600
Seller: yoogi'scloset
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/yves-saint-laurent-orange-leather-roady-hobo-bag.html
Comments: thanks in advance


----------



## Katie2324

vesna said:


> i was soooo mad when i got a replica, i went through all this return, ebay refund process with no problems at all, but it was all so painful and as usual, if it looks too good to be true, it often is not , the price was so low


she was offended when i told her i thought her clutch was fake...so she decided to go and find out if its real or not. she went to the local YSL store and they told her its fake.there is a story behind it: her female mate got 2 clutches and sold one with 70% sale to her...the truth is she sold everything (receipt, certs, box and bow lol) besides the bag. it was fake. so she apologized for the whole situation.
but again, thank you!!!


----------



## shuze

cfe_flores said:


> good day! new to this forum and collecting bags... got my prada and gucci from their stores... then introduced to buying goodies in a lesser price on some sites... but in doubt on the authenticity , i know you can help... hugs!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Orange Leather Roady Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 11105600
> Seller: yoogi'scloset
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/yves-saint-laurent-orange-leather-roady-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: thanks in advance



It's fine. I don't believe that anyone is exempt from possibly making a mistake but this is one site where I have never ever caught a counterfeit and I've been buying from them for years.


----------



## cfe_flores

Gotcha! Wow really thanks! Even the site we checked for scam and it is safe 100%! Love yah... Will post my bag once purchased! Thanks so much! 

QUOTE=shuze;28948020]It's fine. I don't believe that anyone is exempt from possibly making a mistake but this is one site where I have never ever caught a counterfeit and I've been buying from them for years.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dmand2

vesna said:


> i am so sorry, i have never seen this clutch, and there is not enough detail to authenticate, like inner tag ysl print or serial number tag to see the font


Hi Vesna

Thank you so much for taking the time to look into my request.  Perhaps I'll try to get these images from the seller then re-post.


----------



## AVU

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you for your help Vesna, much appreciated !


----------



## kysyes

could anyone tell me is this YSL bag authentic? many thanks

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-tote/1126627470


----------



## vesna

kysyes said:


> could anyone tell me is this YSL bag authentic? many thanks
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-tote/1126627470



sorry, the link shows me only one photo, it does say 1out of 7 but i can not open them all


----------



## vesna

cfe_flores said:


> good day! new to this forum and collecting bags... got my prada and gucci from their stores... then introduced to buying goodies in a lesser price on some sites... but in doubt on the authenticity , i know you can help... hugs!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Orange Leather Roady Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 11105600
> Seller: yoogi'scloset
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/yves-saint-laurent-orange-leather-roady-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: thanks in advance



this is an authentic bag and this site is really great


----------



## Bee-licious

Katie2324 said:


> so are you saying its more less a fake than a real clutch?
> i have no one to ask if its real or not but this forum, i usually buy lv bags and only from official stores...
> i'm terrified buying a bag and wear it without knowing if its real or fake....((
> are they going to be sure at the local store or they can't say for sure either?
> thank you!



Why would a local store authenticate for you? Their job is to sell bags, not authenticate. Additionally most sellers at stores are just people hired to sell, they're not really perforation all of their brand. I have friends that work at brand name purse stores and trust me, they should not be authenticating.

Your best bet is listening to Vesna here!!


----------



## madgratess

Item: YSL designer easy camel pebbled leather satchel bag
Number: 201397747961
Seller: getitsoldny
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201397747961&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Kanebo

Item: YSL Medium Black Muse
Item: 151758645097
Seller: pearlsformary
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Dome-Satchel-Medium-Black-Leather-/151758645097?nav=SEARCH

Hello dears ! Can you please authenticate this bag. I bought a fake and won the claim, but now it is returned and lost in Indonesia Customs. I don't want to make mistake again. Kindest thanks!


----------



## kysyes

vesna said:


> sorry, the link shows me only one photo, it does say 1out of 7 but i can not open them all


thanks for reply, please see the link below, you can see all 7 photos

http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-tote/1126627470


----------



## Katie2324

Bee-licious said:


> Why would a local store authenticate for you? Their job is to sell bags, not authenticate. Additionally most sellers at stores are just people hired to sell, they're not really perforation all of their brand. I have friends that work at brand name purse stores and trust me, they should not be authenticating.
> 
> Your best bet is listening to Vesna here!!


hello.
well, i listened to her as you can read here and she was right. the clutch was fake and the seller didnt know it was not real.
not sure where you live, but in Russia people do authenticate things at the store if you are nice enough to ask people , to say please and thank you.


----------



## Bee-licious

Katie2324 said:


> hello.
> well, i listened to her as you can read here and she was right. the clutch was fake and the seller didnt know it was not real.
> not sure where you live, but in Russia people do authenticate things at the store if you are nice enough to ask people , to say please and thank you.



I'm sorry to hear your clutch was fake and you avoided buying it - good thing!

What I'm trying to say is that you shouldn't trust a store's authentication even if they do authenticate for you. The people working at the stores don't get trained to authenticate at all, they just work there to sell. If you check any thread on the Purse Forum from the past, you will see that the sale associates have been wrong when they've tried authenticate for people!


----------



## vesna

madgratess said:


> Item: YSL designer easy camel pebbled leather satchel bag
> Number: 201397747961
> Seller: getitsoldny
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201397747961&globalID=EBAY-US



sorry, the link is bringing me to general ebay


----------



## Katie2324

Bee-licious said:


> I'm sorry to hear your clutch was fake and you avoided buying it - good thing!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that you shouldn't trust a store's authentication even if they do authenticate for you. The people working at the stores don't get trained to authenticate at all, they just work there to sell. If you check any thread on the Purse Forum from the past, you will see that the sale associates have been wrong when they've tried authenticate for people!


i see, well i guess in my case those people were right...i could not find any pics of this clutch with wine color interior on internet..just like Vesna said it was fake. so I'm glad i asked her , otherwise i would waste my time going there...
but i guess you are right, they can be wrong too, they are just human beings...so its very good to ask as many people as you can when you by preloved!)


----------



## blakey2013

Please authenticate this:
Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Shoulder Bag


----------



## blakey2013

Please authenticate this:
Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Shoulder Bag


----------



## blakey2013

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!

View attachment 3085045

View attachment 3085047

View attachment 3085048

View attachment 3085049

View attachment 3085051

View attachment 3085052


----------



## blakey2013

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!

View attachment 3085045

View attachment 3085047

View attachment 3085048

View attachment 3085049


----------



## blakey2013

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance!

View attachment 3085045


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! Please authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blakey2013




----------



## madgratess

vesna said:


> sorry, the link is bringing me to general ebay


How about now?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Designe...Satchel-Bag-/201397747961?hash=item2ee43dc0f9

Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

Kanebo said:


> Item: YSL Medium Black Muse
> Item: 151758645097
> Seller: pearlsformary
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Dome-Satchel-Medium-Black-Leather-/151758645097?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Hello dears ! Can you please authenticate this bag. I bought a fake and won the claim, but now it is returned and lost in Indonesia Customs. I don't want to make mistake again. Kindest thanks!



i see a strange link with unsold bag but can no access the auction site with all the images. The first image indicates an authentic bag, but it would be good to see all to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

kysyes said:


> thanks for reply, please see the link below, you can see all 7 photos
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/saint-laurent-classic-cabas-y-tote/1126627470



i would like to be sure about this one, so i would need a straight closeup of saint laurent signature from the front of the bag as well as inner serial number clear photo, also very clear straight photo of clochette for the lock signature print


----------



## vesna

blakey2013 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 3085033
> View attachment 3085034
> View attachment 3085035
> View attachment 3085036
> View attachment 3085037
> View attachment 3085038
> View attachment 3085039
> View attachment 3085040
> View attachment 3085041
> View attachment 3085042



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

madgratess said:


> Item: YSL designer easy camel pebbled leather satchel bag
> Number: 201397747961
> Seller: getitsoldny
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201397747961&globalID=EBAY-US



authentic ysl Easy


----------



## aldal

Saint Laurent Sac de jour
seller: samanthanaves1 
231635119502
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-de-jour-/231635119502?hash=item35ee876d8e

Let me know if you need anything else to authenticate! Thank you


----------



## madgratess

vesna said:


> authentic ysl Easy



Thank you!!


----------



## preenatanna

hi there, would it be possible to authenticate something for me? 

i bought a bag off secret sales, a Saint Laurent bag, and i wanted to make sure it was real? i havent seen it anywhere else

SAINT LAURENT
Borsa black & blue leather tote bag

https://secretsales.com/details/Borsa-black--blue-leather-tote-bag-1053490

thank you kindly


----------



## blakey2013

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this, I am going to meet the seller now to buy the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## blakey2013

Here are the other pictures. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## blakey2013

It is a CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN MATELASSÉ LEATHER


----------



## blakey2013

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN MATELASSÉ LEATHER

Seller: Amor's closet



Hi! Please help me authentic this, I 'll gonna buy it now, cannot include the link because the seller is in IG. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blakey2013

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Looks good so it means it is authentic? =) thank you so much!


----------



## plastictresses

Hi! Can I check if YSL authenticators will authenticate closed listings on ebay?


----------



## JDunphy

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I am about to buy it as a gift for my Mother in Law for her 60th BDay, Thanks


JD

Item:
*SS15 YSL SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONOGRAM CABAS BAG CIPRIA TOTE 357395-BOO0J-2721*

 Listing Number:
181728326817
 Seller: buyluxitalia
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181728326817?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments:     please authenticate for me- Thanks in advance


----------



## darcychn

Hello! Please help me authenticate:

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Medium Fuschia 
Seller: Purchased from my local designer forum
Link: http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moonchn/library/Saint%20Laurent%20Cassandre%20Tassel%20Medium%20Fuschia
Comments: Bag and chain are both very weighty feeling. One thing that puts me off is the inner label where the Saint Laurent Made in Italy is, seems slighty crooked? Or maybe i'm just being crazy..the serial number is impossible to capture without over stretching the leather, but it's there, inside the slot pocket with yet another Made In Italy heat stamping (no color) with alphabets facing upwards towards me.

Thank you!!


----------



## liznyc1

Hi Vesna,

When you have a moment, could you please help me authenticate this monogram cabas? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## liznyc1

A few more photos


----------



## victorialee13

Hi there,
I purchased this Sac du Jour on ebay and when I received it I immediately knew it was "off". The logo looks strange and the interior is lined in fake velvet. I am about to begin the process of getting a refund. Can someone kindly verify this as indeed a fake? The seller claims she had it authenticated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lewisxjones

victorialee13 said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this Sac du Jour on ebay and when I received it I immediately knew it was "off". The logo looks strange and the interior is lined in fake velvet. I am about to begin the process of getting a refund. Can someone kindly verify this as indeed a fake? The seller claims she had it authenticated.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I'm aware of the first post of this thread stating that only users with 500+ posts should contribute to authenticating so I do apologise but Saint Laurent is my favourite brand and has been for many years and having shopped there so much and purchased several itemsI'm pretty decent at being able to authenticate certain things - this is 100% fake, I can assure you. I'd contact the seller immediately if I were you.


----------



## victorialee13

lewisxjones said:


> I'm aware of the first post of this thread stating that only users with 500+ posts should contribute to authenticating so I do apologise but Saint Laurent is my favourite brand and has been for many years and having shopped there so much and purchased several itemsI'm pretty decent at being able to authenticate certain things - this is 100% fake, I can assure you. I'd contact the seller immediately if I were you.


Thank you lewisxjones - I thought the same thing. The seller has agreed to a return in a message but has yet to officially accept the return through ebay so I am stuck in limbo at the moment, waiting for the return process to begin. I will ask ebay to step in if I don't hear back soon...
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## vesna

aldal said:


> Saint Laurent Sac de jour
> seller: samanthanaves1
> 231635119502
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-de-jour-/231635119502?hash=item35ee876d8e
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else to authenticate! Thank you



sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

preenatanna said:


> hi there, would it be possible to authenticate something for me?
> 
> i bought a bag off secret sales, a Saint Laurent bag, and i wanted to make sure it was real? i havent seen it anywhere else
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> Borsa black & blue leather tote bag
> 
> https://secretsales.com/details/Borsa-black--blue-leather-tote-bag-1053490
> 
> thank you kindly



sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

plastictresses said:


> Hi! Can I check if YSL authenticators will authenticate closed listings on ebay?



yes, no problem at all


----------



## vesna

JDunphy said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I am about to buy it as a gift for my Mother in Law for her 60th BDay, Thanks
> 
> 
> JD
> 
> Item:
> *SS15 YSL SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONOGRAM CABAS BAG CIPRIA TOTE 357395-BOO0J-2721*
> 
> Listing Number:
> 181728326817
> Seller: buyluxitalia
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181728326817?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:     please authenticate for me- Thanks in advance



sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....i am not sure, there are no signatures inner tags etc to authenticate


----------



## vesna

darcychn said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Medium Fuschia
> Seller: Purchased from my local designer forum
> Link: http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moonchn/library/Saint%20Laurent%20Cassandre%20Tassel%20Medium%20Fuschia
> Comments: Bag and chain are both very weighty feeling. One thing that puts me off is the inner label where the Saint Laurent Made in Italy is, seems slighty crooked? Or maybe i'm just being crazy..the serial number is impossible to capture without over stretching the leather, but it's there, inside the slot pocket with yet another Made In Italy heat stamping (no color) with alphabets facing upwards towards me.
> 
> Thank you!!




sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....i am not sure i dont see well


----------



## vesna

victorialee13 said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this Sac du Jour on ebay and when I received it I immediately knew it was "off". The logo looks strange and the interior is lined in fake velvet. I am about to begin the process of getting a refund. Can someone kindly verify this as indeed a fake? The seller claims she had it authenticated.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....this is not an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

liznyc1 said:


> A few more photos



sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....i am not sure, the light makes many features strange looking, sorry


----------



## vesna

lewisxjones said:


> I'm aware of the first post of this thread stating that only users with 500+ posts should contribute to authenticating so I do apologise but Saint Laurent is my favourite brand and has been for many years and having shopped there so much and purchased several itemsI'm pretty decent at being able to authenticate certain things - this is 100% fake, I can assure you. I'd contact the seller immediately if I were you.



please help whenever you recognize something, i am alone here LOL and some bags i simply dont know enough....the one you pointed is a sure fake, thanks


----------



## lewisxjones

vesna said:


> please help whenever you recognize something, i am alone here LOL and some bags i simply dont know enough....the one you pointed is a sure fake, thanks



No problem, I'd be happy to. I'm no good at authenticating the stuff pre Slimane but any bag/accessory since they became Saint Laurent Paris I can spot a fake easily. Have been a huge lover and collector of Saint Laurent accessories & shoes for the last 2/3 years & have learnt a fair bit about the brand in my time admiring & collecting it


----------



## darcychn

Sorry i'm not sure how to quote my original post:
Originally Posted by darcychn
Hello! Please help me authenticate:

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Medium Fuschia 
Seller: Purchased from my local designer forum
Link: http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moo...dium Fuschia
Comments: Bag and chain are both very weighty feeling. One thing that puts me off is the inner label where the Saint Laurent Made in Italy is, seems slighty crooked? Or maybe i'm just being crazy..the serial number is impossible to capture without over stretching the leather, but it's there, inside the slot pocket with yet another Made In Italy heat stamping (no color) with alphabets facing upwards towards me.

Thank you!!



vesna said:


> sorry for late reply, i was traveling with no internet access....i am not sure i dont see well



hmm... dont see well as in not authentic? or would you need more pics to verify? Will try my best to capture the necessary shots if need be. But if you think its fake i'll try to get the refund instead...thank you!!


----------



## cleolele

Hi! 
Could someone please pleaseee help me authenticate this bag 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram medium satchel with tassel 

Listing Number: 252045809268

Seller: ophoven7866

Link:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252045809268&globalID=EBAY-AU

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## cleolele

cleolele said:


> Hi!
> Could someone please pleaseee help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram medium satchel with tassel
> 
> Listing Number: 252045809268
> 
> Seller: ophoven7866
> 
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252045809268&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> THANK YOU!




Sorry never mind! Listing has ended! Thank you anyway


----------



## tanyame

Hi. Please help me with those. I got them in consignment store in NY, they look authentic (I have several pairs of Louboutins so I compared), however the back stitching is rather strange (last picture). I look forward to your response.


----------



## babydoll73

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby in Fog $2590
Listing Number: 381355960679
Seller: mydesignersgame
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Baby-in-Fog-2590-/381355960679?hash=item58ca962967
Comments: Thanks for all your time and help. Really do appreciate it


----------



## sugarpop

Item: Saint Laurent shopping tote
Listing number: none
Link:http://olx.ph/item/ysl-classic-monogram-shopping-bag-grey-ID6Qn1Y.html

Notes: would appreciate. Your help &#128522; thinking of getting two bags from this seller.


----------



## lewisxjones

babydoll73 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby in Fog $2590
> Listing Number: 381355960679
> Seller: mydesignersgame
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Baby-in-Fog-2590-/381355960679?hash=item58ca962967
> Comments: Thanks for all your time and help. Really do appreciate it



Pretty sure this is authentic although the pictures aren't the best


----------



## lewisxjones

sugarpop said:


> Item: Saint Laurent shopping tote
> Listing number: none
> Link:http://olx.ph/item/ysl-classic-monogram-shopping-bag-grey-ID6Qn1Y.html
> 
> Notes: would appreciate. Your help &#128522; thinking of getting two bags from this seller.



Fake


----------



## Chloethedog

Hello, can someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag. I purchased it from a resale store in Tokyo called Komehyo. Everything looks okay, but the logo in the front and inside don't look right. The bottom of the A in Paris appears to have faded or been scratched off. Also, I understand some documentation is missing.
Thanks so much.

http://s864.photobucket.com/user/Dogcalledchloe/library/


----------



## vesna

darcychn said:


> Sorry i'm not sure how to quote my original post:
> Originally Posted by darcychn
> Hello! Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Medium Fuschia
> Seller: Purchased from my local designer forum
> Link: http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moo...dium Fuschia
> Comments: Bag and chain are both very weighty feeling. One thing that puts me off is the inner label where the Saint Laurent Made in Italy is, seems slighty crooked? Or maybe i'm just being crazy..the serial number is impossible to capture without over stretching the leather, but it's there, inside the slot pocket with yet another Made In Italy heat stamping (no color) with alphabets facing upwards towards me.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> hmm... dont see well as in not authentic? or would you need more pics to verify? Will try my best to capture the necessary shots if need be. But if you think its fake i'll try to get the refund instead...thank you!!



i did not see well details, photos are very small, and i would like to see enlarged details of signatures, font is crucial here and linking between the letters...now photobucket sends me to the main photobucket site not to your plhotos


----------



## vesna

tanyame said:


> Hi. Please help me with those. I got them in consignment store in NY, they look authentic (I have several pairs of Louboutins so I compared), however the back stitching is rather strange (last picture). I look forward to your response.



"glass slipper " forum is for the shoes, try posting there please


----------



## kaityy

Hello!

Please help me authenticate:

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
Seller: Stella
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndbag-sac-de-jour-saint-laurent-1783785.shtml

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

babydoll73 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby in Fog $2590
> Listing Number: 381355960679
> Seller: mydesignersgame
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Baby-in-Fog-2590-/381355960679?hash=item58ca962967
> Comments: Thanks for all your time and help. Really do appreciate it



it would be great to see the closeup of front signature as well as inner leather tag signature and serial number, however, so far it looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

sugarpop said:


> Item: Saint Laurent shopping tote
> Listing number: none
> Link:http://olx.ph/item/ysl-classic-monogram-shopping-bag-grey-ID6Qn1Y.html
> 
> Notes: would appreciate. Your help &#128522; thinking of getting two bags from this seller.



i could not open the site, sorry


----------



## vesna

Chloethedog said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag. I purchased it from a resale store in Tokyo called Komehyo. Everything looks okay, but the logo in the front and inside don't look right. The bottom of the A in Paris appears to have faded or been scratched off. Also, I understand some documentation is missing.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://s864.photobucket.com/user/Dogcalledchloe/library/



something is strange here, you are right, i would pass


----------



## vesna

kaityy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
> Seller: Stella
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndbag-sac-de-jour-saint-laurent-1783785.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!



i am really not familiar with the font on grainy leather, sorry , perhaps someone who has the bag could chime in


----------



## shop_princess

I apologize in advance if this one has been authenticated, I tried to back read but didn't  find it. 

Item: Saint Laurent Y ligne mini cabas chyc

Seller: stessiegb

Item number: 261983282370 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261983282370

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Please authenticate...thanks in advance!

Item: BRAND NEW in BOX YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
Listing Number: 181823607049
Seller: mac_n_cheese_2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-in-BOX-YSL-Belle-Du-Jour-Clutch-/181823607049?hash=item2a55881109
Comments: Always make me suspicious if the seller does not specifically say Authentic on the actual listing?!


----------



## carpathianridge

Could someone help me authenticate this Lulu?

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Medium Lulu Bag Leather and Suede in Black
Listing Number: 331608573047
Seller: gc_lala
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...Lh3w0t1qSnDT3adnYNPm8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:  The listing is not currently live because the seller is traveling (they did this with all of their listings).  I spoke with the seller and they will be relisting when they are home and able to ship.  I was hoping to get authentication on the bag before they relisted. Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

shop_princess said:


> I apologize in advance if this one has been authenticated, I tried to back read but didn't  find it.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Y ligne mini cabas chyc
> 
> Seller: stessiegb
> 
> Item number: 261983282370
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261983282370
> 
> Thank you in advance!



i think this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

lovedesignerbag said:


> Please authenticate...thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW in BOX YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: 181823607049
> Seller: mac_n_cheese_2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-in-BOX-YSL-Belle-Du-Jour-Clutch-/181823607049?hash=item2a55881109
> Comments: Always make me suspicious if the seller does not specifically say Authentic on the actual listing?!



looks authentic, however it would be good to see the receipt and papers, and inner signature and serial number


----------



## vesna

carpathianridge said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this Lulu?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Medium Lulu Bag Leather and Suede in Black
> Listing Number: 331608573047
> Seller: gc_lala
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...Lh3w0t1qSnDT3adnYNPm8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:  The listing is not currently live because the seller is traveling (they did this with all of their listings).  I spoke with the seller and they will be relisting when they are home and able to ship.  I was hoping to get authentication on the bag before they relisted. Thank you very much!



looks good so far, the seller is willing to send you additional pics, so you can ask closeup straight photos of all the signatures


----------



## kaityy

I recently bought this! It's from a pretty reputable site, but I would love your opinion so I have peace of mind 

Thanks so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small
Listing Number: 11116283
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/54303/


----------



## LisaMarie_

Item: Saint Laurent (Ysl) Small Classic Sac De Jour Bag Leather Tote Handbag Black
listing number: 15175018169
Seller: fershash
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151757018169?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vesna

kaityy said:


> I recently bought this! It's from a pretty reputable site, but I would love your opinion so I have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small
> Listing Number: 11116283
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/54303/



authentic 100%


----------



## vesna

LisaMarie_ said:


> Item: Saint Laurent (Ysl) Small Classic Sac De Jour Bag Leather Tote Handbag Black
> listing number: 15175018169
> Seller: fershash
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151757018169?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



i can not see the details well enough to authenticate, photos are not high resolution so when i enlarge them, they don't show details such as signatures clear enough, sorry


----------



## LisaMarie_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261987738292?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  Sorry Is this one any better? Do you have a preference you need I can ask the seller for more picks.


----------



## vesna

LisaMarie_ said:


> Item: Saint Laurent (Ysl) Small Classic Sac De Jour Bag Leather Tote Handbag Black
> listing number: 15175018169
> Seller: fershash
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151757018169?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





LisaMarie_ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261987738292?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  Sorry Is this one any better? Do you have a preference you need I can ask the seller for more picks.



this is a fake bag


----------



## darcychn

vesna said:


> i did not see well details, photos are very small, and i would like to see enlarged details of signatures, font is crucial here and linking between the letters...now photobucket sends me to the main photobucket site not to your plhotos



I'm only aware of those signatures that i've uploaded..is there any that i may be missing out? The pics are clickable to become very large, sharp and clear...if that's not big enough, you can even use the '+' on the upper right corner of pic that lets it become supersized. Hopefully that is good enough to authenticate...

http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moonchn/library/Saint%20Laurent%20Cassandre%20Tassel%20Medium%20Fuschia

Thank you, thank you for your time and effort!


----------



## vesna

darcychn said:


> I'm only aware of those signatures that i've uploaded..is there any that i may be missing out? The pics are clickable to become very large, sharp and clear...if that's not big enough, you can even use the '+' on the upper right corner of pic that lets it become supersized. Hopefully that is good enough to authenticate...
> 
> http://s708.photobucket.com/user/moonchn/library/Saint%20Laurent%20Cassandre%20Tassel%20Medium%20Fuschia
> 
> Thank you, thank you for your time and effort!



some details worry me but i would like someone who has this bag to chime in please......font is a bit fishy to me


----------



## blakey2013

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Envelop shoulder bag

Hi Guys! This was already authenticated, I just have question about the no inside the bag, its hard to see it inside? Is there a way you guys looking on it? Coz the control no that I have in the card is just 123456789 which I think is not the one written inside? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## lewisxjones

blakey2013 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Envelop shoulder bag
> 
> Hi Guys! This was already authenticated, I just have question about the no inside the bag, its hard to see it inside? Is there a way you guys looking on it? Coz the control no that I have in the card is just 123456789 which I think is not the one written inside? Please help. Thanks!



The control cards always have that number sequence on them, thats normal  I have loads of Saint Laurent items and they all have that sequence on the control cards


----------



## yslfaninca

Item: YSL Large Grey Y Line Chyc Tote Bag
Listing Number: 1454892
Seller:ÉLISE (France) Individual Seller from http://www.vestiairecollective.com/
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...handbag-chyc-yves-saint-laurent-1454892.shtml
Comments:I can't find this bag on YSL web or store any more and it seems like a good deal if it's authentic. Please help.


----------



## gbtl

Hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me out with this authentication. Saw a cute Moujik bag on Reebonz but as far as I know, I've never seen it in the Bleu Majorelle colour (although it's available in the Sac De Jour style).

Item: Saint Laurent Small Moujik in Bleu Majorelle
Listing Number: 355157BOO0J4331
Seller: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/355157BOO0J4331?destination=item/355157BOO0J4331
Comments: Reebonz supposedly sells authentic items, but I've never seen or heard of the Moujik in the Bleu Majorelle colour. In fact, when I google it, sites that sell fakes come up instead. Hopefully some of the experts over here can chime in!

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## lhyannn

Item: Saint Laurent Cassendre bag in red
Listing Number: 151776654108
Seller: eusett
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...-full-money-/151776654108?hash=item235697f31c
Comment: Thank you so much


----------



## blakey2013

lewisxjones said:


> The control cards always have that number sequence on them, thats normal  I have loads of Saint Laurent items and they all have that sequence on the control cards




Ok, thank you very much! =)


----------



## bina bina

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Croc Print
Listing Number: 151761710762
Seller: 2014lvmirzo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151761710762?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello! I'm very interested in the purse but before I make my final decision I wanted to get it authenticated. Hope it's real. Never had a YSL purse so don't know what to look for in terms of authenticating. Thank you


----------



## vesna

yslfaninca said:


> Item: YSL Large Grey Y Line Chyc Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 1454892
> Seller:ÉLISE (France) Individual Seller from http://www.vestiairecollective.com/
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...handbag-chyc-yves-saint-laurent-1454892.shtml
> Comments:I can't find this bag on YSL web or store any more and it seems like a good deal if it's authentic. Please help.



i wwould need to see clear photos of all signatures - inner leather tag, serial number, key clochette


----------



## vesna

gbtl said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me out with this authentication. Saw a cute Moujik bag on Reebonz but as far as I know, I've never seen it in the Bleu Majorelle colour (although it's available in the Sac De Jour style).
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Small Moujik in Bleu Majorelle
> Listing Number: 355157BOO0J4331
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/355157BOO0J4331?destination=item/355157BOO0J4331
> Comments: Reebonz supposedly sells authentic items, but I've never seen or heard of the Moujik in the Bleu Majorelle colour. In fact, when I google it, sites that sell fakes come up instead. Hopefully some of the experts over here can chime in!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!



their photos are so small, i can not see any signature clearly to say if it is authentic, sorry


----------



## vesna

lhyannn said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cassendre bag in red
> Listing Number: 151776654108
> Seller: eusett
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...-full-money-/151776654108?hash=item235697f31c
> Comment: Thank you so much



no photos for authenticating are posted, i would need to see clear straight photos of all saint laurent signatures and a serial number


----------



## bina bina

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Croc Print
Listing Number: 151761710762
Seller: 2014lvmirzo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151761710762...:MEBIDX:IT

Just got detailed photos. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

bina bina said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Croc Print
> Listing Number: 151761710762
> Seller: 2014lvmirzo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151761710762...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Just got detailed photos. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> Thanks in advance!



i think that it looks good


----------



## cel_uy

Hi, 
I was wondering if you guys could help authenticate this for me? Thank you very much 
Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL MINI CHYC FUCHSIA PINK CABAS
Listing Number: 201405463847
Seller: betbet041207
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201405463847?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Comment: Thank you so much  There are pictures in the link but if you need more pictures I can make a request from the seller. Thank you once again


----------



## kaityy

vesna said:


> authentic 100%



Vesna! Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## vesna

cel_uy said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you guys could help authenticate this for me? Thank you very much
> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL MINI CHYC FUCHSIA PINK CABAS
> Listing Number: 201405463847
> Seller: betbet041207
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201405463847?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Comment: Thank you so much  There are pictures in the link but if you need more pictures I can make a request from the seller. Thank you once again



looks authentic to me


----------



## bina bina

vesna said:


> i think that it looks good



Thanks so much &#9825;


----------



## Blairmarie

Can someone please authenticate this? 
Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Item: Yves Saint Laurent tribute sandals size 37
Listing Number: 221852386887
Seller: azulcrema16 http://m.ebay.com/itm/221852386887?euid=3d474b5888554dbbad402a017b3ca523&_mwBanner=1 
Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## Blairmarie

please... if anyone can help me authenticate the above, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## pokiki

Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAINT LAURENT PARIS LARGE FLAP WALLET IN RED LEATHER
Listing Number: 315861BOO0J6525
Seller:Reebonz
Link:http://www.reebonz.com.sg/search_autocomplete
Comments:
I want to know this wallet is fake or real ??


----------



## vesna

pokiki said:


> Item:SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SAINT LAURENT PARIS LARGE FLAP WALLET IN RED LEATHER
> Listing Number: 315861BOO0J6525
> Seller:Reebonz
> Link:http://www.reebonz.com.sg/search_autocomplete
> Comments:
> I want to know this wallet is fake or real ??
> View attachment 3100549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100550
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100556


i think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Blairmarie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent tribute sandals size 37
> Listing Number: 221852386887
> Seller: azulcrema16 http://m.ebay.com/itm/221852386887?euid=3d474b5888554dbbad402a017b3ca523&_mwBanner=1
> Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks!





Blairmarie said:


> please... if anyone can help me authenticate the above, I'd really appreciate it.



sorry, the "glass slipper" forum is for shoes


----------



## cleolele

Hi could someone please help me authenticate this bag! Please!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram medium universite

Listing Number: 262008287056

Seller: teachme008

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262008287056&globalID=EBAY-AU 


Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Wtgrace

Hi can someone please authenticate this item for me, I've already purchased it from ebay au but it looks abit doggy especially the dust bag. Seller claimed that it's 100% authentic or offer full refund
Item: Saint Laurent Y clutch
Listing Number:252047528700
Seller: sydneyh712
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...QQ31%2BU%2Bt0qS32Y32I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I found that stitching on the dust bag are not straight? and the printing on the authentication card is abit doggy (maybe I'm just too fussy?) I owe an authentic sac de jour and when i compare the dust bags, cards and boxes it just doesn't feel right


----------



## sparklythings

Can someone please authenticate this for me please?  I own it and purchased from a department store. However, I'm wary of the interior.  Isnt it supposed to be suede lining? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/ysl-clutch-pricing-differences-918677.html#post29039111


----------



## vesna

Wtgrace said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this item for me, I've already purchased it from ebay au but it looks abit doggy especially the dust bag. Seller claimed that it's 100% authentic or offer full refund
> Item: Saint Laurent Y clutch
> Listing Number:252047528700
> Seller: sydneyh712
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...QQ31%2BU%2Bt0qS32Y32I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I found that stitching on the dust bag are not straight? and the printing on the authentication card is abit doggy (maybe I'm just too fussy?) I owe an authentic sac de jour and when i compare the dust bags, cards and boxes it just doesn't feel right



this is a fake clutch, i can see from the font on the bag itself in their listing


----------



## vesna

sparklythings said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me please?  I own it and purchased from a department store. However, I'm wary of the interior.  Isnt it supposed to be suede lining?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/ysl-clutch-pricing-differences-918677.html#post29039111



grainy ones have this ribbed lining you have, all is fine


----------



## vesna

cleolele said:


> Hi could someone please help me authenticate this bag! Please!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram medium universite
> 
> Listing Number: 262008287056
> 
> Seller: teachme008
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262008287056&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> THANK YOU!



the link gives me general ebay site not the bag


----------



## cleolele

vesna said:


> the link gives me general ebay site not the bag



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...7056&clkid=8362960114463449627&_qi=RTM2067267

Sorry! Does this work?


----------



## vesna

cleolele said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...7056&clkid=8362960114463449627&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> Sorry! Does this work?



something is off on this bag, not clear photos of signatures, but from what i see something is not right


----------



## cel_uy

I'm so sorry for the hassle, but I think I would like the orange color more than the pink one. Could you please authenticate this for me? I would really appreciate and thank you once again. 
Quote:
Item:YSL Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas Mini Leather - Orange
Listing Number:131577001597
Seller:luxearmoire 
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-YSL-Sai...ther-Orange-/131577001597?hash=item1ea299b67d
Comments: The time left is two hours though. but I think the seller will relist it again, but she does have a facebook account .
luxe armoire 
then the site is https://www.facebook.com/luxearmoire/posts/1631273727119921
Thank you once again.


----------



## Wtgrace

vesna said:


> this is a fake clutch, i can see from the font on the bag itself in their listing



Thanks vesna! I should've checked before bidding  wouldn't have thought there's fake item on eBay  hopefully I can get the money back...


----------



## vesna

Wtgrace said:


> Thanks vesna! I should've checked before bidding  wouldn't have thought there's fake item on eBay  hopefully I can get the money back...


please always post the link before bidding, ebay is FULL of fakes, we will do our best to figure stuff out


----------



## vesna

cel_uy said:


> I'm so sorry for the hassle, but I think I would like the orange color more than the pink one. Could you please authenticate this for me? I would really appreciate and thank you once again.
> Quote:
> Item:YSL Saint Laurent Y Ligne Cabas Mini Leather - Orange
> Listing Number:131577001597
> Seller:luxearmoire
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-YSL-Sai...ther-Orange-/131577001597?hash=item1ea299b67d
> Comments: The time left is two hours though. but I think the seller will relist it again, but she does have a facebook account .
> luxe armoire
> then the site is https://www.facebook.com/luxearmoire/posts/1631273727119921
> Thank you once again.



i am not sure, details look good to me, but she has zero feedback,that is always tricky


----------



## Wtgrace

Hi could someone please authenticate this clutch for me, many thanks 

Item: ysl clutch with tassel
Seller: adelle00**
Item no: 301710043660
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAINT-...-BAG-BOX-CARDS-INCLUDED-/301710043660?txnId=0
Comment:


----------



## christiee

Hi, I was wondering if anybody happened to know whether the tassel cross body in medium, has a style where the flap inside is suede material, thus with the imprinted Saint laurent Paris on it?
I've only seen the inside leather material and gold writing  THE LEATHER ON THE OUTSIDE ONE


----------



## Radiantauburn

Item:BNWT SAINT LAURENT YSL Classic Large MONOGRAMME Shopping bag 392739 BRM04 1049
Listing Number:171889940326
Seller:nicolettecloset2000
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-SAINT-...9-/171889940326?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:Hi there! I know this is a newer version for Fall 15' but can you confirm if this is authentic? I'm adding some additional photos of signatures..etc.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cel_uy

vesna said:


> i am not sure, details look good to me, but she has zero feedback,that is always tricky


Thanks Vesna, I guess I won't be getting the bag since it may be fishy  Thanks again. hehehe.. time to look for another bag.


----------



## christiee

christiee said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody happened to know whether the tassel cross body in medium, has a style where the flap inside is suede material, thus with the imprinted Saint laurent Paris on it?
> I've only seen the inside leather material and gold writing  THE LEATHER ON THE OUTSIDE ONE



whoops, so a bit like this one  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...box-dustbag-/151785139630?hash=item2357196dae


----------



## vesna

Radiantauburn said:


> Item:BNWT SAINT LAURENT YSL Classic Large MONOGRAMME Shopping bag 392739 BRM04 1049
> Listing Number:171889940326
> Seller:nicolettecloset2000
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-SAINT-...9-/171889940326?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:Hi there! I know this is a newer version for Fall 15' but can you confirm if this is authentic? I'm adding some additional photos of signatures..etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Wtgrace said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this clutch for me, many thanks
> 
> Item: ysl clutch with tassel
> Seller: adelle00**
> Item no: 301710043660
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAINT-...-BAG-BOX-CARDS-INCLUDED-/301710043660?txnId=0
> Comment:



looks good but i would like to see straight without any glare, photos of all signatures


----------



## vesna

christiee said:


> whoops, so a bit like this one  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...box-dustbag-/151785139630?hash=item2357196dae



this one on saint laurent website has a suede lining and imprint

http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...l-satchel-in-black-leather_cod45206564fc.html


----------



## cleolele

vesna said:


> something is off on this bag, not clear photos of signatures, but from what i see something is not right




Thank you so much, I'll stay away!


----------



## sam86

Hi, 

Could you authenticate this bag for me.

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Logos Hand Bag Leather Gold Italy Authentic #1909
Seller:kurotoa 
Item #: 191668496103 
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191668496103?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Many Thanks


----------



## cel_uy

So found another one... sorry once again..and thank you

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chyc Cabas Bag Mini Y Ligne Nude Beige
Seller: the.fashion.diva 
Item no: 181836595159
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-NEW-Yve...-Nude-Beige-/181836595159?hash=item2a564e3fd7

Comment:


----------



## yipyip111

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc

Listing Number:  361361136295

Seller:  onlybonafide 

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Comments:  I purchased this bag and received it today.  I would love someone to authenticate it!  Thank you!


----------



## AshleyC604

Hi there!

Hoping to get some advice on this ysl clutch:
Listing number: sorry not sure
Seller: on craigslist
link:http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5184333815.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

yipyip111 said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> 
> Listing Number:  361361136295
> 
> Seller:  onlybonafide
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Comments:  I purchased this bag and received it today.  I would love someone to authenticate it!  Thank you!


looks good but please post photos of inner leather tag and any other signature


----------



## vesna

AshleyC604 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hoping to get some advice on this ysl clutch:
> Listing number: sorry not sure
> Seller: on craigslist
> link:http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5184333815.html
> 
> Thanks in advance



i am not sure really, if she has papers and a dust bag i would like to see it


----------



## vesna

cel_uy said:


> So found another one... sorry once again..and thank you
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chyc Cabas Bag Mini Y Ligne Nude Beige
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Item no: 181836595159
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-NEW-Yve...-Nude-Beige-/181836595159?hash=item2a564e3fd7
> 
> Comment:



i am not sure, i should see all the tags and serial numbers clear large photos


----------



## vesna

sam86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Logos Hand Bag Leather Gold Italy Authentic #1909
> Seller:kurotoa
> Item #: 191668496103
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191668496103?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks



looks fine but i would like to see inner pouch with signatures


----------



## yipyip111

vesna said:


> looks good but please post photos of inner leather tag and any other signature



Thanks Vesna


----------



## Mary110

Hi could please authenticate this for me.

Title : Saint Laurent YSL Bo Monogramme SL

Item number : 171902248027

Seller: lele229

I did ask her a picture of th seriel number however the pocket is too tight to put a camera there, she did entail it within her description. Love the bag but a it confused as to if its Python or leather?? Please help also she got it as a gift.


----------



## vesna

Mary110 said:


> Hi could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Title : Saint Laurent YSL Bo Monogramme SL
> 
> Item number : 171902248027
> 
> Seller: lele229
> 
> I did ask her a picture of th seriel number however the pocket is too tight to put a camera there, she did entail it within her description. Love the bag but a it confused as to if its Python or leather?? Please help also she got it as a gift.



please post the actual link of the auction so that i can take a look


----------



## vesna

yipyip111 said:


> Thanks Vesna



looks good to me


----------



## Mary110

vesna said:


> please post the actual link of the auction so that i can take a look


Sorry vesna, here it is: 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171902248027?euid=b9c51a8ce4794dfc81bfb6cd011c45b9&_mwBanner=1


----------



## vesna

Mary110 said:


> Hi could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Title : Saint Laurent YSL Bo Monogramme SL
> 
> Item number : 171902248027
> 
> Seller: lele229
> 
> I did ask her a picture of th seriel number however the pocket is too tight to put a camera there, she did entail it within her description. Love the bag but a it confused as to if its Python or leather?? Please help also she got it as a gift.



this would be leather i suppose, but the signature on the outside of the pocket would be great to see, any full saint laurent signature, otherwise I can not say , sorry


----------



## Mary110

Hi there,

I've just asked, I've got this in the meantime. Hope this might help. I've just uploaded the picture.


----------



## Wtgrace

vesna said:


> looks good but i would like to see straight without any glare, photos of all signatures


I've attached more photos thanks! Again feel like the dust bag is really poor quality, and the stitching is not straight?


----------



## aamas

Hi
Can anyone please help me to authenticate this item?

Item name: YSL CLUTCH BAG
Seller name: kadilaps
Item number: 252068030341
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252068030341

Thanks a lot!


----------



## devuska2009

Item: Ysl Saint laurent Medium Classic Monogramme Shoulder Bag Brand New
Seller: shayjays2012
Item no: 321838154412
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321838154412?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I bought this bag and received it today. Please help me, it looks fake and smell not like leather, also the YSL is not laying flat in  front, just pushed inside. The chain is off and attached differently that my other bag. Please help!


----------



## teresas

Hi,

can you have a look at this one:

Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Bordeaux Leather Bag
Listing Number: 271965336109
Seller:simsimoclai
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271965336109?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## vesna

Wtgrace said:


> I've attached more photos thanks! Again feel like the dust bag is really poor quality, and the stitching is not straight?



this is a fake bag, writing is wrong


----------



## vesna

aamas said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please help me to authenticate this item?
> 
> Item name: YSL CLUTCH BAG
> Seller name: kadilaps
> Item number: 252068030341
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252068030341
> 
> Thanks a lot!



i need to see all the signatures like in the post above yours, please as straight and clear as possible


----------



## vesna

devuska2009 said:


> Item: Ysl Saint laurent Medium Classic Monogramme Shoulder Bag Brand New
> Seller: shayjays2012
> Item no: 321838154412
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321838154412?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I bought this bag and received it today. Please help me, it looks fake and smell not like leather, also the YSL is not laying flat in  front, just pushed inside. The chain is off and attached differently that my other bag. Please help!



it looks fake to me


----------



## vesna

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you have a look at this one:
> 
> Item:YSL Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Bordeaux Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 271965336109
> Seller:simsimoclai
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271965336109?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



i would like to see the inner leather tag signature, outside signature looks a bit off, but I am not 100% sure, sorry


----------



## Wtgrace

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag, writing is wrong



Never gonna buy any bag from eBay  unbelievable!! (

Thanks vesna


----------



## hahalin

Can you please authentica this YSL bag? 
Attached are the pics i got from seller.

Many thanks,


----------



## hahalin

here are 2 more pic


----------



## hahalin

Hi Vesna, can you please take a look at the above pics? Many thanks


----------



## gs0612

hi, could you help me for this muse, please? thanks very much. 

YSL YVES-SAINT-LAURENT SHOULDER BAG - MUSE TWO
ebay's number: 271970086538
seller: tembolina
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/271970086538?euid=0995870c26fc4ac8bc585bd47aaac889&cp=1


----------



## gs0612

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help me for this muse, please? thanks very much.
> 
> YSL YVES-SAINT-LAURENT SHOULDER BAG - MUSE TWO
> ebay's number: 271970086538
> seller: tembolina
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/271970086538?euid=0995870c26fc4ac8bc585bd47aaac889&cp=1




+ a picture of the serial number.


----------



## devuska2009

vesna said:


> it looks fake to me


Thank you, it is fake, the seller told she didn't know and i returned it.


----------



## hahalin

hahalin said:


> Can you please authentica this YSL bag?
> Attached are the pics i got from seller.
> 
> Many thanks,



Hi ,can someone please help me with this? Need to meet seller tonigh!


----------



## vesna

hahalin said:


> here are 2 more pic





hahalin said:


> Hi ,can someone please help me with this? Need to meet seller tonigh!





hahalin said:


> Hi Vesna, can you please take a look at the above pics? Many thanks



hi, i can not say for sure,  there is no photo of a serial number and signature on clochette. sorry I am on vacation and have limited internet access, I might respond late these days


----------



## vesna

gs0612 said:


> hi, could you help me for this muse, please? thanks very much.
> 
> YSL YVES-SAINT-LAURENT SHOULDER BAG - MUSE TWO
> ebay's number: 271970086538
> seller: tembolina
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/271970086538?euid=0995870c26fc4ac8bc585bd47aaac889&cp=1





gs0612 said:


> + a picture of the serial number.



looks good to me


----------



## aamas

vesna said:


> i need to see all the signatures like in the post above yours, please as straight and clear as possible



Sorry there are no other photos available.
How about this one?
Name: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag
Seller: zoeeeeeeess
Item number:111753861051
Link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111753861051

Thank you!


----------



## hahalin

vesna said:


> hi, i can not say for sure,  there is no photo of a serial number and signature on clochette. sorry I am on vacation and have limited internet access, I might respond late these days





hi Vesna
Can you please advise,I just got this from seller 

Thank you


----------



## cindytian

Hi, can someone help authenticate this bag please:

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number:  111750867393
Seller:fashion_victim9055
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...-Gray-Color-/111750867393?hash=item1a04dee9c1

Thanks in advance


----------



## gs0612

vesna said:


> looks good to me


----------



## laughingmoo

Dear all,

Appreciate if you guys can assist to authenticate this YSL clutch.
Receipts and cards misplaced.
Comes with only dustbag.
Thanks!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hi guys!!

I really really like this one, could you please help me out to authenticate it? 

Item: YSL Muse Two medium
Listing Number: 391034213691
Seller: walk-in-fashion
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-II-2-BAG-1-995-MEDIUM-/391034213691?


Thanks


----------



## laughingmoo

laughingmoo said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Appreciate if you guys can assist to authenticate this YSL clutch.
> Receipts and cards misplaced.
> Comes with only dustbag.
> Thanks!!



to add on.. this seller is on Carousell. not ebay. hope to receive some helps and feedback based on the pics provided. thanks!!


----------



## hcmgrace

Quote:
Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL
Listing Number: N/A 
Seller:
Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5184333815.html
Comments: Please help me authenticate this. As there is no receipt only box and dust bag.

Are there any other key images you can think of for authenticating?


----------



## Pass787

Item: YSL Ivory la Danse du soleil bag
Listing number: 262013559390
Seller: dehav-pau
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262013559390&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Comments: hello. Just bought this bag. Very small price and wondering if I am totally silly to think it's authentic? Can you please help so I can return if not genuine. Thanks a lot! X


----------



## juzagal

Hi can you please help me authenticate 2 items?

Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 111753861051
Seller: zoeeeeeeess
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...houlder-Bag-/111753861051?hash=item1a050c97bb
Comments: placement of tassel seems a little off to me

Item: YSL CLASSIC SMALL SAINT LAURENT LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 281782933331
Seller: kathop140 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CLAS...HOULDER-BAG-/281782933331?hash=item419b925753

thank you for looking.


----------



## wbq7311

Dear Authenticators,

Please help to authenticate this bag, Thanks for your generous help!

Item: SAINT LAURENT Black Calfskin Leather Medium Doctor Bag
Listing Number: 332861601
Seller: Bluefly
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Lauren...doctor-bag/ORDER_HISTORY/332861601/detail.fly


----------



## cindytian

Hi, can someone help authenticate this bag:

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number:  252074928943
Seller: kiutchoe
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...ld-Hardware-/252074928943?hash=item3ab0d62b2f

Thanks in advance


----------



## aamas

Hi authenticators,
please help me authenticate this wallet

Item name: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231671529147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: taylormareexo
item number:231671529147
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231671529147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot


----------



## slh230

Item: saint laurent YSL lulu leather messenger bag and leather covered mirror
Listing number: 281783715451
Seller: rosemieke
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281783715451?_trkparms=gh1g=I281783715451.N2.S1.M3397.R2.TR4.R2.TR4&_trksid=p2062857.m570.l4449&_mwBanner=1 

Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Look Medium Black Leather Bag
Listing Number: 161813882305
Seller: fayelll
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Leather-Bag-/161813882305?hash=item25acdbe5c1


----------



## vesna

hahalin said:


> hi Vesna
> Can you please advise,I just got this from seller
> 
> Thank you



i am inclined to say it is ok but i am not 100% sure, i am sorry


----------



## vesna

wbq7311 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag, Thanks for your generous help!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Black Calfskin Leather Medium Doctor Bag
> Listing Number: 332861601
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Lauren...doctor-bag/ORDER_HISTORY/332861601/detail.fly



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

cindytian said:


> Hi, can someone help authenticate this bag please:
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number:  111750867393
> Seller:fashion_victim9055
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...-Gray-Color-/111750867393?hash=item1a04dee9c1
> 
> Thanks in advance



authentic


----------



## vesna

laughingmoo said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Appreciate if you guys can assist to authenticate this YSL clutch.
> Receipts and cards misplaced.
> Comes with only dustbag.
> Thanks!!



very hard to authenticate, I would like to see the dust bag though, outside and inner tag with material content


----------



## vesna

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I really really like this one, could you please help me out to authenticate it?
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two medium
> Listing Number: 391034213691
> Seller: walk-in-fashion
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-II-2-BAG-1-995-MEDIUM-/391034213691?
> 
> 
> Thanks



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

hcmgrace said:


> Quote:
> Item: SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:
> Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5184333815.html
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this. As there is no receipt only box and dust bag.
> 
> Are there any other key images you can think of for authenticating?



it has Yves Saint Laurent signature and it is supposed to be a saint laurent bag, i would pass


----------



## vesna

Pass787 said:


> Item: YSL Ivory la Danse du soleil bag
> Listing number: 262013559390
> Seller: dehav-pau
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262013559390&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Comments: hello. Just bought this bag. Very small price and wondering if I am totally silly to think it's authentic? Can you please help so I can return if not genuine. Thanks a lot! X



please try to upload the actual link, this one leads me to a general ebay site


----------



## vesna

juzagal said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate 2 items?
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 111753861051
> Seller: zoeeeeeeess
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...houlder-Bag-/111753861051?hash=item1a050c97bb
> Comments: placement of tassel seems a little off to me
> 
> Item: YSL CLASSIC SMALL SAINT LAURENT LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 281782933331
> Seller: kathop140
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CLAS...HOULDER-BAG-/281782933331?hash=item419b925753
> 
> thank you for looking.



i am not very familia4 with either style, but both look off to me for different reasons


----------



## vesna

cindytian said:


> Hi, can someone help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number:  252074928943
> Seller: kiutchoe
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...ld-Hardware-/252074928943?hash=item3ab0d62b2f
> 
> Thanks in advance



not sure, i can not see signature in gold well, and serial number photo is missing, sorry


----------



## vesna

aamas said:


> Hi authenticators,
> please help me authenticate this wallet
> 
> Item name: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231671529147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: taylormareexo
> item number:231671529147
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231671529147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot



looks ok to me but i would like to see any inner signature


----------



## vesna

slh230 said:


> Item: saint laurent YSL lulu leather messenger bag and leather covered mirror
> Listing number: 281783715451
> Seller: rosemieke
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/2817837154...2.TR4&_trksid=p2062857.m570.l4449&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic?



sorry, i have only ipad with me on a trip and have trouble copy/pasting the link which is not live...please try to post the link to the bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

LouboutinHottie said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Look Medium Black Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 161813882305
> Seller: fayelll
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Leather-Bag-/161813882305?hash=item25acdbe5c1


based on the signature font this is a fake bag


----------



## wbq7311

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Hi, Vesna, thanks a lot! I really appreciate your time.


----------



## slh230

vesna said:


> sorry, i have only ipad with me on a trip and have trouble copy/pasting the link which is not live...please try to post the link to the bag, sorry





Sorry Vesna; hopefully this works: 

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281783715451?_trkparms=gh1g=I281783715451.N2.S1.M3397.R2.TR4.R2.TR4&_trksid=p2062857.m570.l4449&_mwBanner=1


----------



## teresas

Hi,

can i please ask you to have a look at below bag:

Item: SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR SMALL MARRON
Listing Number: 171906212812
Seller: 2014welcome83
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171906212812?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## Ponggurl

Hi! Could you authenticate this bag?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Saint...ag-in-Black-/171919201355?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

slh230 said:


> Sorry Vesna; hopefully this works:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/2817837154...2.TR4&_trksid=p2062857.m570.l4449&_mwBanner=1



still the entire link is not live, it leads me to non existant page


----------



## vesna

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i please ask you to have a look at below bag:
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR SMALL MARRON
> Listing Number: 171906212812
> Seller: 2014welcome83
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171906212812?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Ponggurl said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Saint...ag-in-Black-/171919201355?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you!



i think it is ok but i think you could wait for a second opinion from  *lewisxjones*, she would be best to point details of this bag

also please follow format from post #1

thanks a lot


----------



## Ponggurl

Hi Authenticators,

Could you take a look at this bag and see if it is authentic?

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Y Ligne Small Bag in Black
Listing Number:171919201355 
Seller: Richgirlscollection
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171919201355
Comments:

Thank you!


----------



## dr.klm

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Betty Chain Bag
Listing Number: 281781880163
Seller: freedomdiamond
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...z9TKuXJ5%2FW3uAiw5PA0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: This listing has ended, but I'm hoping you can still see it. I'm wondering if it is authentic. There is an embossed serial number and "made in italy" is all lower case. Is this normal for a 2013 Betty bag? I have new 2015 Saint Laurent bags and MADE IN ITALY is all uppercase. Thank you!!!


----------



## slh230

vesna said:


> still the entire link is not live, it leads me to non existant page


Sorry Vesna. I have attached the photos the seller provided; the bag comes with box, dustbag and authenticity card:


----------



## vesna

slh230 said:


> Sorry Vesna. I have attached the photos the seller provided; the bag comes with box, dustbag and authenticity card:



i think this is not an authentic bag


----------



## gemmer

Item: YSL Travel Garment Bag - Navy and Leather
Listing Number: 151799734220
Seller:            historyjust4me
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...avy-Leather-/151799734220?hash=item2357f81fcc
Comments:I hope this is the right thread to post on, as this item is a suit carrier not a handbag. I'm not sure about it as I have seen one of these before and it was not leather. Did YSL ever experiment with faux leather and nylon??? Please advise, many thanks in advance!


----------



## eileenqx

Hi, can anyone help me to check this bag: 
name: YSL suede pink bag
ID: 161816315455
Seller:clburgess
This is her recent Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161816315455?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This is her 1st time listing: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Ysl-...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller said she works in selfridges head office, had 10% off, so she sells cheap. But she lost receipts. Thanks.


----------



## abi_bagss

Ysl arty ring, the listing has ended now but here are the pictures..  The box looks suspicious to me 


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-...ng-Size-US-5-/221872987220?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## mnc2008

Hi,

Could I have your help with this wallet?

Item: SAINT LAURENT Zip Continental Wallet in Pale Pink|| BRAND NEW
Listing Number: 221873939629
Seller: stylistfeed 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221873939629?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Thank you very much in advance -


----------



## mnc2008

I'm sorry to post two requests in a row, but I would also love your help with this wallet as well if you have a chance.
Thank you!


Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Light Blue Leather & Gold-Tone Zip Around Continental Wallet

Listing Number: 161813846058

Seller: savoirluxe 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161813846058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## helenvan

Hi 
Would someone please authenticate this for me please. 

Item YSL Black style ladies bag
Listing number 281791115202
Seller nikki_b33

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281791115202&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Thank u


----------



## brobn

Could you lovely ladies help me authenticate this clutch please? 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Pink Leather Clutch
Listing number: 262036522218

Seller: nicowenh

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Pink-Leather-Clutch-/262036522218?hash=item3d029804ea


----------



## vesna

dr.klm said:


> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Betty Chain Bag
> Listing Number: 281781880163
> Seller: freedomdiamond
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...z9TKuXJ5%2FW3uAiw5PA0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: This listing has ended, but I'm hoping you can still see it. I'm wondering if it is authentic. There is an embossed serial number and "made in italy" is all lower case. Is this normal for a 2013 Betty bag? I have new 2015 Saint Laurent bags and MADE IN ITALY is all uppercase. Thank you!!!


 i think it looks a bit fishy,  but i think you could wait for a second opinion from  *lewisxjones*, she would be best to point details of this bag


----------



## vesna

Ponggurl said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Could you take a look at this bag and see if it is authentic?
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Y Ligne Small Bag in Black
> Listing Number:171919201355
> Seller: Richgirlscollection
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171919201355
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!


 i think it is ok but i think you could wait for a second opinion from  *lewisxjones*, she would be best to point details of this bag


----------



## vesna

brobn said:


> Could you lovely ladies help me authenticate this clutch please?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Pink Leather Clutch
> Listing number: 262036522218
> 
> Seller: nicowenh
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Pink-Leather-Clutch-/262036522218?hash=item3d029804ea


 I don't think this is authentic


----------



## vesna

gemmer said:


> Item: YSL Travel Garment Bag - Navy and Leather
> Listing Number: 151799734220
> Seller:            historyjust4me
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...avy-Leather-/151799734220?hash=item2357f81fcc
> Comments:I hope this is the right thread to post on, as this item is a suit carrier not a handbag. I'm not sure about it as I have seen one of these before and it was not leather. Did YSL ever experiment with faux leather and nylon??? Please advise, many thanks in advance!


 I am not sure and have never seen it before, sorry


----------



## vesna

eileenqx said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to check this bag:
> name: YSL suede pink bag
> ID: 161816315455
> Seller:clburgess
> This is her recent Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161816315455?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> This is her 1st time listing:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Ysl-...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller said she works in selfridges head office, had 10% off, so she sells cheap. But she lost receipts. Thanks.


 
photos are blurry, we need to see clearly all signatures Saint Laurent and serial number


----------



## vesna

abi_bagss said:


> Ysl arty ring, the listing has ended now but here are the pictures..  The box looks suspicious to me
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-...ng-Size-US-5-/221872987220?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


 it looks fine to Me, but it better to ask on jewelry forum of tpf


----------



## vesna

mnc2008 said:


> hi,
> 
> could i have your help with this wallet?
> 
> Item: Saint laurent zip continental wallet in pale pink|| brand new
> listing number: 221873939629
> seller: Stylistfeed
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221873939629?sspagename=strk:mesindxx:it&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> thank you very much in advance -


 font of the signature looks off to me


----------



## vesna

mnc2008 said:


> I'm sorry to post two requests in a row, but I would also love your help with this wallet as well if you have a chance.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Light Blue Leather & Gold-Tone Zip Around Continental Wallet
> 
> Listing Number: 161813846058
> 
> Seller: savoirluxe
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161813846058?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


 I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

helenvan said:


> Hi
> Would someone please authenticate this for me please.
> 
> Item YSL Black style ladies bag
> Listing number 281791115202
> Seller nikki_b33
> 
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281791115202&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Thank u


 sorry, the link doesn't work for me


----------



## dr.klm

vesna said:


> i think it looks a bit fishy,  but i think you could wait for a second opinion from  *lewisxjones*, she would be best to point details of this bag



Thank you! Also, here is a photo of the serial code, though difficult to capture clearly.


----------



## Pass787

vesna said:


> please try to upload the actual link, this one leads me to a general ebay site




Thank you so much for your reply. Not sure why the link is not working. I do have the bag now though so here are some pics


----------



## Pass787

I unfortunately have http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YVES-...anse-du-soleil-39-BAG-/262013559390?txnId=0no idea how to upload more than one picture. Perhaps try again the link to eBay if you wouldn't mind? Thank you so much


----------



## Pass787

http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YVES-...-danse-du-soleil-39-BAG-/262013559390?txnId=0


----------



## vesna

Pass787 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Not sure why the link is not working. I do have the bag now though so here are some pics


 


Pass787 said:


> I unfortunately have http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YVES-...anse-du-soleil-39-BAG-/262013559390?txnId=0no idea how to upload more than one picture. Perhaps try again the link to eBay if you wouldn't mind? Thank you so much


 


Pass787 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-YVES-...-danse-du-soleil-39-BAG-/262013559390?txnId=0


 
I see it now, I am sorry I have never seen a bag like this one and the details are a bit different than those on other vintage YSL I have, sorry I can not help with this one


----------



## Pass787

vesna said:


> I see it now, I am sorry I have never seen a bag like this one and the details are a bit different than those on other vintage YSL I have, sorry I can not help with this one



No worries. Many thanks for your help


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you, vesna!


----------



## ememtiny

Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 3 Grey

Listing: 221873129503

Seller: suesue1220

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221873129503?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Hey good evening everyone, 
I wanted to check and see if this is legit. Is the serial number right? I thought it looked off to me. 
Thanks


----------



## vesna

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you, vesna!


 you are welcome


----------



## vesna

ememtiny said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 3 Grey
> 
> Listing: 221873129503
> 
> Seller: suesue1220
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221873129503?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123408
> 
> 
> Hey good evening everyone,
> I wanted to check and see if this is legit. Is the serial number right? I thought it looked off to me.
> Thanks


 it looks off to me too


----------



## electrikdreams

Not sure about this one. Does this bag even come in grey?

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch
Listing Number: 121750381311
Seller: jak_fav_09
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121750381311


----------



## mauishopgirl

Aloha!

Please assist in determining if this bag is authentic.
Item: YSL Small Muse Two 
Listing Number: n/a already purchased
Seller: The Real Real
Link: n/a
Comments: Feels like good quality 

Thank you so much!


----------



## cordeena

Item: SAINT LAURENT Downtown Mini Tote

Listing Number: SKU 72682

Seller: 

Link: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../72682/3315/2176541&posRow=24&posCol=2&page=2

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!!
(Please excuse me in case I'm not doing quite right. Newbie alert! :shame: )


----------



## eatbreathevogue

Item: YSL Hobo Multy Patent Black

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-BLACK-HOBO-SN252592-467891-NWOT-54ff90168f0fc4231a005af5

Comments: Hey everyone, I'm new to this! But I just bought this and wanted to check if it was real or not.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

cordeena said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Downtown Mini Tote
> 
> Listing Number: SKU 72682
> 
> Seller:
> 
> Link: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../72682/3315/2176541&posRow=24&posCol=2&page=2
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!!
> (Please excuse me in case I'm not doing quite right. Newbie alert! :shame: )


 welcome, you did great, and this is authentic 100%


----------



## vesna

eatbreathevogue said:


> Item: YSL Hobo Multy Patent Black
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-BLACK-HOBO-SN252592-467891-NWOT-54ff90168f0fc4231a005af5
> 
> Comments: Hey everyone, I'm new to this! But I just bought this and wanted to check if it was real or not.  Thank you!


 great purchase, congrats, it is authentic


----------



## eatbreathevogue

vesna said:


> great purchase, congrats, it is authentic





Yay that was what I was hoping to hear!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## cindytian

Could you help authenticate this bag:

Item name: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Gold Hardware Shoulder Handbag Brown
Listing #: 321854799944
Seller name: brandoff_hk 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321854799944

and some additional pictures for the zipper and Y-shape hardware:
https://imageshack.com/i/idYydgrWj
https://imageshack.com/i/p5h4U1A8j
https://imageshack.com/i/exwQYYjrj
https://imageshack.com/i/f0PLkTmLj

comment: It looks like the version 2 cabas chyc based on the hardwares. I just made the purchase, but would like to double check to assure authenticity. I've been hunting cabas chyc for a while and this will be my first saint laurent bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## moonlightdes

Item: SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Baby Sac De Jour Black
Listing Number: 90662
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-baby-sac-de-jour-black-90662
Comments: I recently just bought this bag. I know Fashionphile is a reputable site, but I just wanted to know if this bag is authentic. Just for peace of mind  Thanks!


----------



## gia_linh990

Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much for your help !


Item: YSL saint laurent nano croc-embossed sac de jour bag 
Listing Number:
181755668515
   Seller:loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181755668515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## pugtolove

Hi can you please auth? Listing is ending very soon so link may expire 

Description: YSL saint laurent sac de jour baby bag in black NWT
Seller: Loukpeach(131)
Item number: 181774788854
Site:eBay 
Item link :http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181774788854 
TIA!


----------



## Pass787

Hello again. 

Would appreciate an opinion on this bag. Thanks a lot

Name: yes Saint Laurent downtown large tote bag
Listing: 
Seller: tiinamaija2015
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-La...n-black-leather-/201423875349?nav=WON&trxId=0


----------



## mirn

Hi there,
I am interested in 3 different listings and if anyone could help, I would really appreciate it 

Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Small Yellow Lulu Handbag W/hand Mirror

Listing: 262042472655

Seller: grandmaswardrobe2015

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262042472655?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc

Listing: 191689842348

Seller: ultra108ly

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191689842348?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby in Fog $2590

Listing: 381398737648

Seller: mydesignersgame

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/381398737648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## cat99

Hi,

Could you please authenticate:

Name: As New Saint Laurent Small Leather Shoulder Bag with interlocking YSL & tassel
Seller: hahairina
Item Number: 281799245959
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281799245959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks so much!


----------



## chelsea1029

Hi, 

Could you please help to authentic this? Thanks a lot. 

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM TASSEL SATCHEL BAG IN RED LEATHER

Listing: 252091960909

Seller: RK015

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...R-/252091960909?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## mirn

cat99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: As New Saint Laurent Small Leather Shoulder Bag with interlocking YSL & tassel
> Seller: hahairina
> Item Number: 281799245959
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281799245959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi there,
I recently purchased a Gucci soho off her and it was a terrible fake. Also when I returned it she pretty much refused to admit it was fake. She has a different name on her paypal, ebay and whenshe supplied the return address her name and address were also different!! One specifies she's from SA and the other from Vic.. completely different and most likely a scam. I was so scared of losing my money in this transaction. It's ultimately up to you if you want to go through but I'd definitely steer clear.. she also made me provide positive feedback to get my full refund! Terrible..


----------



## vesna

cindytian said:


> Could you help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name: Auth Yves Saint Laurent Leather Gold Hardware Shoulder Handbag Brown
> Listing #: 321854799944
> Seller name: brandoff_hk
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321854799944
> 
> and some additional pictures for the zipper and Y-shape hardware:
> https://imageshack.com/i/idYydgrWj
> https://imageshack.com/i/p5h4U1A8j
> https://imageshack.com/i/exwQYYjrj
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0PLkTmLj
> 
> comment: It looks like the version 2 cabas chyc based on the hardwares. I just made the purchase, but would like to double check to assure authenticity. I've been hunting cabas chyc for a while and this will be my first saint laurent bag. Thanks in advance


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

moonlightdes said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Baby Sac De Jour Black
> Listing Number: 90662
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-baby-sac-de-jour-black-90662
> Comments: I recently just bought this bag. I know Fashionphile is a reputable site, but I just wanted to know if this bag is authentic. Just for peace of mind  Thanks!


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

gia_linh990 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much for your help !
> 
> 
> Item: YSL saint laurent nano croc-embossed sac de jour bag
> Listing Number:
> 181755668515
> Seller:loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181755668515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


 authentic from a sweet seller


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Hi can you please auth? Listing is ending very soon so link may expire
> 
> Description: YSL saint laurent sac de jour baby bag in black NWT
> Seller: Loukpeach(131)
> Item number: 181774788854
> Site:eBay
> Item link :http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181774788854
> TIA!


 authentic, great seller


----------



## vesna

Pass787 said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Would appreciate an opinion on this bag. Thanks a lot
> 
> Name: yes Saint Laurent downtown large tote bag
> Listing:
> Seller: tiinamaija2015
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-La...n-black-leather-/201423875349?nav=WON&trxId=0


 authentic 100%, it is just old, but still beautiful


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi there,
> I am interested in 3 different listings and if anyone could help, I would really appreciate it
> 
> Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Small Yellow Lulu Handbag W/hand Mirror
> 
> Listing: 262042472655
> 
> Seller: grandmaswardrobe2015
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262042472655?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> 
> Listing: 191689842348
> 
> Seller: ultra108ly
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191689842348?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby in Fog $2590
> 
> Listing: 381398737648
> 
> Seller: mydesignersgame
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/381398737648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 
#1 I am not too familiar with this bag, something is off on hardware font, but I ma not sure


#2 authentic


#3 I can not see font of signatures well so I can not tell, sorry


----------



## vesna

cat99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: As New Saint Laurent Small Leather Shoulder Bag with interlocking YSL & tassel
> Seller: hahairina
> Item Number: 281799245959
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281799245959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!


 not sure, the main photo of signature is blurry, sorry, this one is very hard to authenticate


----------



## vesna

cat99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate:
> 
> Name: As New Saint Laurent Small Leather Shoulder Bag with interlocking YSL & tassel
> Seller: hahairina
> Item Number: 281799245959
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281799245959?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!


 


mirn said:


> Hi there,
> I recently purchased a Gucci soho off her and it was a terrible fake. Also when I returned it she pretty much refused to admit it was fake. She has a different name on her paypal, ebay and whenshe supplied the return address her name and address were also different!! One specifies she's from SA and the other from Vic.. completely different and most likely a scam. I was so scared of losing my money in this transaction. It's ultimately up to you if you want to go through but I'd definitely steer clear.. she also made me provide positive feedback to get my full refund! Terrible..


 Thanks so much, I doubted this one too, but could not see well...this is great information !!!


----------



## vesna

chelsea1029 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authentic this? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM TASSEL SATCHEL BAG IN RED LEATHER
> 
> Listing: 252091960909
> 
> Seller: RK015
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...R-/252091960909?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


 I am not sure really, something is off with signature but I can not be sure, I am not that familiar with details of this bag


----------



## cindytian

Thanks a lot, vesna!



vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> #1 I am not too familiar with this bag, something is off on hardware font, but I ma not sure
> 
> 
> #2 authentic
> 
> 
> #3 I can not see font of signatures well so I can not tell, sorry



Thank you so much!

Is it normal for the serial number to be crooked like that in the Cabas Chyc that I posted? (bag #2)


----------



## mirn

Also just wanted to know if the print looks ok?







Thanks


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Is it normal for the serial number to be crooked like that in the Cabas Chyc that I posted? (bag #2)


 yes, it is fine


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Also just wanted to know if the print looks ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 it looks fine to me


----------



## Radissen

Name: SDJ in brown smooth leather
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171919959165&alt=web
Seller: 2014welcome83
No:171919959165
Pics: http://s433.photobucket.com/user/radissen/library/sdj?sort=3&postlogin=true&src=wap&page=1


----------



## tamlovespurses

Hello! I'm new here and I'd like help authenticating this YSL purse. It was given to me a few years back. I was told it was purchased in the late 90s early 2000s. Below are the photos. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> yes, it is fine





vesna said:


> it looks fine to me



Great thank you so much Vesna! What a bargain


----------



## mirn

tamlovespurses said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I'd like help authenticating this YSL purse. It was given to me a few years back. I was told it was purchased in the late 90s early 2000s. Below are the photos. Thanks in advance!



Found a similar bag on Malleries http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...eather-handbag-shoulder--i-156907-s-2659.html
The inner gold tag looks pretty good to me when compared to this one.


----------



## tamlovespurses

mirn said:


> Found a similar bag on Malleries http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...eather-handbag-shoulder--i-156907-s-2659.html
> The inner gold tag looks pretty good to me when compared to this one.


Thank you so much, Mirn!


----------



## vesna

Radissen said:


> Name: SDJ in brown smooth leather
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171919959165&alt=web
> Seller: 2014welcome83
> No:171919959165
> Pics: http://s433.photobucket.com/user/radissen/library/sdj?sort=3&postlogin=true&src=wap&page=1


 looks ok to me


----------



## vesna

tamlovespurses said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I'd like help authenticating this YSL purse. It was given to me a few years back. I was told it was purchased in the late 90s early 2000s. Below are the photos. Thanks in advance!


 all the YSL details look good


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Great thank you so much Vesna! What a bargain


 I am so glad


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hi authenticators! I found this beautiful pink nano on eBay and would very much appreciate if you could authenticate it for me! 


Listing: NWT Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour Nano in Pale Pink 

eBay seller: sharkysasa 

Listing #: 221886026081

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221886026081 


Thanks again for your time!


----------



## vesna

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hi authenticators! I found this beautiful pink nano on eBay and would very much appreciate if you could authenticate it for me!
> 
> 
> Listing: NWT Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour Nano in Pale Pink
> 
> eBay seller: sharkysasa
> 
> Listing #: 221886026081
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221886026081
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time!


 
this is very hard, I'd say it is worth asking seller for clear photos because it does not scream fake and looks like it could be authentic, however, none of the photos show clear signatures, front and inside and on the padlock. I would need to see them in clear large photos straight and sharp to recognize if it is good or flawed print


----------



## melmel

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151806684521

Item number 151806684521


Please authenticate this bag


----------



## baglady.1

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc-Print Embossed Patent Leather Downtown Bag NEW
Listing Number:171925230869
Seller: Couturecollections.nw
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Croc-Print-Embossed-Patent-Leather-Downtown-Bag-NEW-/171925230869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RINTS:US:3160

Thank you kindly for your opinion on the Downtown bag.


----------



## pecknnibble

Hi all! I found a medium Cabas bag from Nordstrom Rack and was wondering if it's authentic. I've read stories of people returning fakes to the store so I just wanted to make sure. Thanks so much for your help!











Let me know if more pictures are needed!

P.S. It's missing the luggage tag/key ring. Also, I read somewhere it's supposed to be 100% calfskin leather, but the inside lining (besides the bottom and the flap with the pockets/zipper) seems to be suede. :\


----------



## ghorb1234

Hello,
I was wondering if you can please please authenticate this for me! I bought it from a designer consignment store, but for my own peace of mind I want to make sure that it's the real thing! I tried to post the best pictures! In case you can't read the picture with the code number it reads 177553 3661  Thank you in advance!


----------



## mirn

Hi there,
If anyone could authenticate this I'd really appreciate it! I just find it odd that the bag is "brand new" and is priced that low.. in Australia the baby duffle retails for that price when it's on sale which makes me a little suspicious that a duffle 12 is the same price. It is also worth noting that the Saint Laurent duffle bags are pretty rare around here :s

Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Bag Classic Duffle 12 Brand New
Listing Number: 301707998242
Seller: chenny900115
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301707998242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## mirn

pecknnibble said:


> Hi all! I found a medium Cabas bag from Nordstrom Rack and was wondering if it's authentic. I've read stories of people returning fakes to the store so I just wanted to make sure. Thanks so much for your help!
> View attachment 3135285
> View attachment 3135287
> View attachment 3135288
> View attachment 3135289
> View attachment 3135290
> View attachment 3135291
> View attachment 3135293
> View attachment 3135295
> View attachment 3135296
> 
> 
> Let me know if more pictures are needed!
> 
> P.S. It's missing the luggage tag/key ring. Also, I read somewhere it's supposed to be 100% calfskin leather, but the inside lining (besides the bottom and the flap with the pockets/zipper) seems to be suede. :\



Hi,

I really have no idea about the details of this bag, but I do know that the lining does have suede. If you look at pictures of the interior online, you'll see that they're suede on the inner sides with a leather interior base (as shown in your pictures) which is good news 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## seeminglysweet

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Black Flap YSL Logo Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: MAL2659199420
Seller: Nina Furfur
Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...ap-ysl-logo-shoulder-bag-i-199420-s-2659.html
Comments: Hi - I've read mixed reviews on Nina Furfur. Are the photos in the listing detailed enough to allow for authentication? Also, any idea on year of production? Thank you.


----------



## pecknnibble

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no idea about the details of this bag, but I do know that the lining does have suede. If you look at pictures of the interior online, you'll see that they're suede on the inner sides with a leather interior base (as shown in your pictures) which is good news
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps.




Oh good thanks!


----------



## millymilkshake

Item: YSL Clutch Bag
 Listing Number: eBay 191693343538
 Seller: jade-over
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Ysl-Clutch-Bag-Black-/191693343538?hash=item2ca1d04b32
 Comments: Is this bag 100% authentic YSL?


----------



## melmel

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Satchel Bag with silver studs. Authentic!

Ebay item number 151806684521

Seller mortdale2223

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...YzOf6Ag4Q9Bz9xHKjwFxQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comment - Seller advised this bag was purchased at Neiman. No receipt.
Please help and verify. Thanks!


----------



## mirn

melmel said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Satchel Bag with silver studs. Authentic!
> 
> Ebay item number 151806684521
> 
> Seller mortdale2223
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...YzOf6Ag4Q9Bz9xHKjwFxQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comment - Seller advised this bag was purchased at Neiman. No receipt.
> Please help and verify. Thanks!



Hi there,

I had purchased a bag off her, she cancelled the sale and then claims she sold it elsewhere. I've seen her sell at least 3-4 of these YSL studded bags previously (and many other YSL purses), which raises red flags for me (probably just importing them from China)! Her bags are fake, make sure you do not buy bags off her or hahairina (I assume you are in Australia and I have seen them both list fake bags and scam people way too many times). The logo is blurred which is another sign of it being non-authentic. Check out her latest Gucci soho listing, you'll surely get a laugh out of that fake! Hope this helps


----------



## melmel

mirn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had purchased a bag off her, she cancelled the sale and then claims she sold it elsewhere. I've seen her sell at least 3-4 of these YSL studded bags previously (and many other YSL purses), which raises red flags for me (probably just importing them from China)! Her bags are fake, make sure you do not buy bags off her or hahairina (I assume you are in Australia and I have seen them both list fake bags and scam people way too many times). The logo is blurred which is another sign of it being non-authentic. Check out her latest Gucci soho listing, you'll surely get a laugh out of that fake! Hope this helps


Hi Mirn, thank you for letting me know. As soon as I received the bag I knew it was a FAKE. She won't refund me unless I can prove this bag is fake (written evidence) and written evidence from myself stating I will not leave Negative feedback. I have lodged a refund request with ebay.


----------



## mirn

melmel said:


> Hi Mirn, thank you for letting me know. As soon as I received the bag I knew it was a FAKE. She won't refund me unless I can prove this bag is fake (written evidence) and written evidence from myself stating I will not leave Negative feedback. I have lodged a refund request with ebay.



Oh no! 
If you live in Sydney, you could go to Reebonz (or a consignment store) and they'll be able to authenticate the bag for you. It's pretty hard to get an authentication elsewhere though. Also, if she knows the rules of ebay and paypal inside out, she will probably know that you need a written piece of evidence from a professional atelier in order to attain a full refund. Hopefully this all works out well for you. You paid a lot for a non-authentic bag  which was probably purchased for $200 at maximum. Also ask her to check her order history online if it's really from Neiman and screenshot it for you.


----------



## teresas

Hi Ladies,

can you please authenticate below bag, please?

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Black RRP £1,770
Ebay item number: 171938050969
Seller: deborahm7907
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171938050969?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## vesna

melmel said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151806684521
> 
> Item number 151806684521
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag


 sorry it is sold, I am not familiar with this bag but few details look good to me, some are fishy, signatures are hard to figure on grainy leather....you know the best, fakes are easy to recognize once you have the bag....smell, signatures clear or blurry...seems like a problematic seller, sorry


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Croc-Print Embossed Patent Leather Downtown Bag NEW
> Listing Number:171925230869
> Seller: Couturecollections.nw
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa.../171925230869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RINTS:US:3160
> 
> Thank you kindly for your opinion on the Downtown bag.


 sorry for being late, looks good so far but I would ask for more photos to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

pecknnibble said:


> Hi all! I found a medium Cabas bag from Nordstrom Rack and was wondering if it's authentic. I've read stories of people returning fakes to the store so I just wanted to make sure. Thanks so much for your help!
> View attachment 3135285
> View attachment 3135287
> View attachment 3135288
> View attachment 3135289
> View attachment 3135290
> View attachment 3135291
> View attachment 3135293
> View attachment 3135295
> View attachment 3135296
> 
> 
> Let me know if more pictures are needed!
> 
> P.S. It's missing the luggage tag/key ring. Also, I read somewhere it's supposed to be 100% calfskin leather, but the inside lining (besides the bottom and the flap with the pockets/zipper) seems to be suede. :\


 details look good to me


----------



## vesna

ghorb1234 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if you can please please authenticate this for me! I bought it from a designer consignment store, but for my own peace of mind I want to make sure that it's the real thing! I tried to post the best pictures! In case you can't read the picture with the code number it reads 177553 3661  Thank you in advance!


 looks authentic


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi there,
> If anyone could authenticate this I'd really appreciate it! I just find it odd that the bag is "brand new" and is priced that low.. in Australia the baby duffle retails for that price when it's on sale which makes me a little suspicious that a duffle 12 is the same price. It is also worth noting that the Saint Laurent duffle bags are pretty rare around here :s
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Bag Classic Duffle 12 Brand New
> Listing Number: 301707998242
> Seller: chenny900115
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301707998242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks


 I am not sure because none of the signatures are visible, outer and inside the bag


----------



## vesna

millymilkshake said:


> Item: YSL Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: eBay 191693343538
> Seller: jade-over
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Ysl-Clutch-Bag-Black-/191693343538?hash=item2ca1d04b32
> Comments: Is this bag 100% authentic YSL?


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

teresas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please authenticate below bag, please?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Black RRP £1,770
> Ebay item number: 171938050969
> Seller: deborahm7907
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171938050969?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann


 I can't see signatures well a all...I would stay away because this seller is on "report fake Mulberry" list on tPF (do a tPF search of her name and you will see the thread)


----------



## baglady.1

vesna said:


> sorry for being late, looks good so far but I would ask for more photos to be 100% sure


Thanks Vesna! 

I am not sure which photos you require...
The listing has the "Usual Suspects":---Serial number, logo engravings and Yves Saint Laurent Patch shown at the bottom of the listing,. 
What else should I get?


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> Thanks Vesna!
> 
> I am not sure which photos you require...
> The listing has the "Usual Suspects":---Serial number, logo engravings and Yves Saint Laurent Patch shown at the bottom of the listing,.
> What else should I get?


 hi Baglady, inner leather tag is burry and also the back of it has a serial number. Side ties are going through buckles and those should have YSL imprint on metal, but I am not sure if patent ones have...at least I would ask for clear photo of inner leather tag front and back...otherwise I see no red flags, I just can't be 100% sure until I see the font of Yves Saint Laurent signature and numbers on the back


----------



## baglady.1

vesna said:


> hi Baglady, inner leather tag is burry and also the back of it has a serial number. Side ties are going through buckles and those should have YSL imprint on metal, but I am not sure if patent ones have...at least I would ask for clear photo of inner leather tag front and back...otherwise I see no red flags, I just can't be 100% sure until I see the font of Yves Saint Laurent signature and numbers on the back



Are these what you need?


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> Are these what you need?
> 
> View attachment 3137354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137356


 perfect, great  looks authentic, just one details --  is the back of the tag with serial number  a bit curved when you took a photo, can you just have it straight...font should be uniform with the same 2 and 7 very specific to YSL


----------



## baglady.1

vesna said:


> perfect, great  looks authentic, just one details --  is the back of the tag with serial number  a bit curved when you took a photo, can you just have it straight...font should be uniform with the same 2 and 7 very specific to YSL


 LOL! I never thought this would be so tricky....but the fonts look the same...not totally perfect but the same IMO:



Is this better?


----------



## teresas

Hi,

could you please authenticate this bag:

Item:SAINT LAURENT SAC DE JOUR SMALL MARRON + DUST BAG COPY FACTURE 2015
Listing Number: 171939551526
Seller: 2014welcome83
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171939551526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## teresas

vesna said:


> I can't see signatures well a all...I would stay away because this seller is on "report fake Mulberry" list on tPF (do a tPF search of her name and you will see the thread)


Many thanks for this!


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> I am not sure because none of the signatures are visible, outer and inside the bag



Hi Vesna,
I had asked for more photos and she had posted a few more (last 3 with serial and zippers). She had reached the maximum amount of photos so I'll attach the rest here although they are rather small since ebay seems to decrease the size in messages.

You can view them here
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30170799...1&exe=12809&ext=32583&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## teresas

One more to be checked, if you could advise:

Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Medium Tote
Listing Number: 262062429986
Seller: nicowenh
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262062429986?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## dolphine_baby

Hi Vesna,

Please help to authenticate this YSL clutch from Gumtree australia. The link and photos as per below. Thank you.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...-monogram-purple-gold-clutch-1800-/1088679919


----------



## melmel

vesna said:


> sorry it is sold, I am not familiar with this bag but few details look good to me, some are fishy, signatures are hard to figure on grainy leather....you know the best, fakes are easy to recognize once you have the bag....smell, signatures clear or blurry...seems like a problematic seller, sorry


Hi Vesna, thank you for your input. I'm the dumbo that purchased it!


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> LOL! I never thought this would be so tricky....but the fonts look the same...not totally perfect but the same IMO:
> 
> View attachment 3137357
> 
> Is this better?


 yes, I know, tricky it is because it was such a popular bag, many fakes were around at one time...I was afraid that another fake would resurface.....LOL.....this one looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I had asked for more photos and she had posted a few more (last 3 with serial and zippers). She had reached the maximum amount of photos so I'll attach the rest here although they are rather small since ebay seems to decrease the size in messages.
> 
> You can view them here
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30170799...1&exe=12809&ext=32583&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


 from what I see it looks fine


----------



## vesna

teresas said:


> One more to be checked, if you could advise:
> 
> Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Medium Tote
> Listing Number: 262062429986
> Seller: nicowenh
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262062429986?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann


 I would need to see straight, large clear photos of front signature and inner leather tag to see font very clear. On the clochette, the position of engraving is odd, so I want to check other details closely


----------



## vesna

dolphine_baby said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this YSL clutch from Gumtree australia. The link and photos as per below. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...-monogram-purple-gold-clutch-1800-/1088679919
> 
> View attachment 3137408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137412


 all signatures have to be clear and straight and large, otherwise I can not see well if the font is ok, very tricky, so photos have to be large and detailed. Sorry, it looks off to me but I am not sure


----------



## baglady.1

vesna said:


> yes, I know, tricky it is because it was such a popular bag, many fakes were around at one time...I was afraid that another fake would resurface.....LOL.....this one looks fine to me


 Thank you Vesna for confirming 
on # 171925230869!! 

I was hoping that was going to be the outcome...
now I know for sure


----------



## pecknnibble

vesna said:


> details look good to me




Thanks Vesna! You're the best [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you Vesna for confirming
> on # 171925230869!!
> 
> I was hoping that was going to be the outcome...
> now I know for sure


 


pecknnibble said:


> Thanks Vesna! You're the best [emoji4]


 thanks girls, glad I could help a bit


----------



## windowshopper87

Hello!

A friend purchased this YSL Y-Ligne wallet for me at the Winners Runway event recently in Toronto. I haven't been able to find much info online about this style so I'm hoping someone can authenticate it for me.

It's bigger than the large version, almost 9 inches (X 4.5 inches) instead of 7.5 and has 16 card slots.

Is it a travel size wallet? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

It would be greatly appreciated if the YSL authenticators could give me their opinion...

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE HAND TOTE BAG BROWN LEATHER 

Listing Number: 331644810927

Seller: brand_jfa

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331644810927?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: If anyone could please authenticate this for me.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> from what I see it looks fine



Thanks so much Vesna! I really hope it's ok because I just ordered it with my 15% off discount and the final price was heaps less than half the retail which was great! I'll post more pictures of the details when I receive it to double confirm, again thank you so much for your help


----------



## vesna

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you Vesna for confirming
> on # 171925230869!!
> 
> I was hoping that was going to be the outcome...
> now I know for sure


 


pecknnibble said:


> Thanks Vesna! You're the best [emoji4]


 you are most welcome girls, and have fun with great bags  I just scored a belovd Miu Miu for myself at such a steal , happy, happy


----------



## vesna

windowshopper87 said:


> Hello!
> 
> A friend purchased this YSL Y-Ligne wallet for me at the Winners Runway event recently in Toronto. I haven't been able to find much info online about this style so I'm hoping someone can authenticate it for me.
> 
> It's bigger than the large version, almost 9 inches (X 4.5 inches) instead of 7.5 and has 16 card slots.
> 
> Is it a travel size wallet?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3139494
> View attachment 3139495
> View attachment 3139496
> View attachment 3139500
> View attachment 3139501


 looks fine to me, wish we had stuff like that at our Winners, but nooo, it has to be only the worse of the worse


----------



## vesna

cdtracing said:


> It would be greatly appreciated if the YSL authenticators could give me their opinion...
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT MUSE HAND TOTE BAG BROWN LEATHER
> 
> Listing Number: 331644810927
> 
> Seller: brand_jfa
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331644810927?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: If anyone could please authenticate this for me.
> Thank you so much in advance.


 authentic, lovely bag, still one of my favorite work bags


----------



## cdtracing

vesna said:


> authentic, lovely bag, still one of my favorite work bags



  so much!!


----------



## mirn

windowshopper87 said:


> Hello!
> 
> A friend purchased this YSL Y-Ligne wallet for me at the Winners Runway event recently in Toronto. I haven't been able to find much info online about this style so I'm hoping someone can authenticate it for me.
> 
> It's bigger than the large version, almost 9 inches (X 4.5 inches) instead of 7.5 and has 16 card slots.
> 
> Is it a travel size wallet?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3139494
> View attachment 3139495
> View attachment 3139496
> View attachment 3139500
> View attachment 3139501



I actually have this wallet in the smaller size (it's pretty much the same), I'll take clear photos for you tomorrow in daylight to compare. So far it looks the same as mine - I actually purchased mine online, but I'm certain it is authentic. The other side of the zipper is blank right? And check the inner zipper - it should have "YKK" engraved on one side. Hope this helps.


----------



## windowshopper87

vesna said:


> looks fine to me, wish we had stuff like that at our Winners, but nooo, it has to be only the worse of the worse



Thanks Vesna! You don't have a Winners that has the Runway collections near you? My friend found this for me in Toronto but I went to one of the Montreal stores and found some great stuff but not what I was looking for. I got a medium black goat leather Givenchy Antigona last year for $1499, my greatest moment by far!! I've also been told by a friend who works for the company that they authenticate everything but I'm just being a bit paranoid with this one!



mirn said:


> I actually have this wallet in the smaller size (it's pretty much the same), I'll take clear photos for you tomorrow in daylight to compare. So far it looks the same as mine - I actually purchased mine online, but I'm certain it is authentic. The other side of the zipper is blank right? And check the inner zipper - it should have "YKK" engraved on one side. Hope this helps.



Hi Mirn! Thanks for replying. Correct, the other side of the zipper is blank. The inner zipper doesn't say YKK, it's actually just a leather tab that's blank. Like I mentioned to Vesna, this store usually authenticates, I just got a little paranoid with this one because I really can't find much info online about it. The one thing that struck me as odd was the "Made in Italy" engraving right under "Saint Laurent Paris" - I can't remember seeing that on any other wallets.

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## mirn

windowshopper87 said:


> Thanks Vesna! You don't have a Winners that has the Runway collections near you? My friend found this for me in Toronto but I went to one of the Montreal stores and found some great stuff but not what I was looking for. I got a medium black goat leather Givenchy Antigona last year for $1499, my greatest moment by far!! I've also been told by a friend who works for the company that they authenticate everything but I'm just being a bit paranoid with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mirn! Thanks for replying. Correct, the other side of the zipper is blank. The inner zipper doesn't say YKK, it's actually just a leather tab that's blank. Like I mentioned to Vesna, this store usually authenticates, I just got a little paranoid with this one because I really can't find much info online about it. The one thing that struck me as odd was the "Made in Italy" engraving right under "Saint Laurent Paris" - I can't remember seeing that on any other wallets.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!



That is exactly the same thing that struck me as odd, I don't recall my wallet having it but I do have the smaller size so it could be a feature of the larger ones. I'll post pictures soon for you to compare.


----------



## mirn

windowshopper87 said:


> Thanks Vesna! You don't have a Winners that has the Runway collections near you? My friend found this for me in Toronto but I went to one of the Montreal stores and found some great stuff but not what I was looking for. I got a medium black goat leather Givenchy Antigona last year for $1499, my greatest moment by far!! I've also been told by a friend who works for the company that they authenticate everything but I'm just being a bit paranoid with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mirn! Thanks for replying. Correct, the other side of the zipper is blank. The inner zipper doesn't say YKK, it's actually just a leather tab that's blank. Like I mentioned to Vesna, this store usually authenticates, I just got a little paranoid with this one because I really can't find much info online about it. The one thing that struck me as odd was the "Made in Italy" engraving right under "Saint Laurent Paris" - I can't remember seeing that on any other wallets.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!



The leather tab is blank for me too, I meant the little curved metal part of the zipper. I've attached photos here, hope this helps. By the way, yours looks like a travel size wallet and you're so lucky you have more card slots!


----------



## manoalcaar

Item:Yves Saint Laurent PINK Fuchsia Leather Classic Duffle 6 Bag
Listing Number: 271983896246
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27198389624...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271983896246&_rdc=1
Comments: Please help me confirm authenticity of this gorgeous bag...
thank you so much


----------



## Dimple

Can someone please authenticate this for me

Item: yes Saint Laurent belle du jour clutch
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...Jour-Clutch-/151824657095?hash=item2359746ac7
Seller: hendztan
Item number: 151824657095


----------



## vesna

manoalcaar said:


> Item:Yves Saint Laurent PINK Fuchsia Leather Classic Duffle 6 Bag
> Listing Number: 271983896246
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27198389624...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271983896246&_rdc=1
> Comments: Please help me confirm authenticity of this gorgeous bag...
> thank you so much


 I think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Dimple said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: yes Saint Laurent belle du jour clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...Jour-Clutch-/151824657095?hash=item2359746ac7
> Seller: hendztan
> Item number: 151824657095


 the patch of leather should be in a small pouch, there is on e visible there as white ? I would like to see it on the other side, to see if it is the same blue as the bag, and  also photo of inside the inner pocket of serial number and a little content tag inside the dust bag


----------



## Borey

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour medium black
Listing Number: 6657220
Seller: vince L
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-calfskin-tote-bag-black-6657220/?tref=closet


----------



## mirn

Dimple said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: yes Saint Laurent belle du jour clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...Jour-Clutch-/151824657095?hash=item2359746ac7
> Seller: hendztan
> Item number: 151824657095



The serial card looks wrong to me, here is what it should look like http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFgxNjAw/z/f0IAAOSwNSxVTlN4/$_3.JPG
The card displayed is for a sac de jour, not bdj.


----------



## vesna

Borey said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour medium black
> Listing Number: 6657220
> Seller: vince L
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-calfskin-tote-bag-black-6657220/?tref=closet


 looks good to me


----------



## mirn

Hi,

Just wondering if these are authentic

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181889206467

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Patent-Muse-/272000232620?nav=SEARCH

Let me know if I should request more photos.

Thank you


----------



## Magpie912

Hi everyone, 

I just got this off of the Real Real and I have my doubts as to authenticity. I would appreciate any input. Thanks so much.

        Item: YVE32592
Listing Number: 
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/yves-saint-laurent-lizard-clutch-1
Comments:     The leather seems very stiff, kind of cheap. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Livelovepurse

Hello lovely ladies hope you can help me out authenticate this one., Bidding will end in 2 days. 


Item: YSL CHYC CLUTCH in Light Pink - Large
Listing Number: 201441074554
Seller: alejandros1222
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOWBID-PRE-OWNED-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-CABAS-BAG-MEDIUM-mint-green-/201441074554?hash=item2ee6d2dd7a


----------



## teresas

Hi,

could you have a look at this bag?

Item: SAINT LAURENT Bordeaux Leather Sac de Jour Small Tote Bag Satchel Handbag NWT
Listing Number: 281813237490
Seller: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...l-Tote-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-NWT-/281813237490?


Many thanks,
Ann


----------



## foxyisha

Can someone please authenticate... this is my first time buying from therealreal.com

listing number-YVE32971
seller-therealreal
link-https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/yves-saint-laurent-chyc-flap-bag-2-3



product-images4.therealreal.com/YVE32971_1_thumbnail.jpg
product-images4.therealreal.com/YVE32971_3_thumbnail.jpg


----------



## mirn

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you have a look at this bag?
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Bordeaux Leather Sac de Jour Small Tote Bag Satchel Handbag NWT
> Listing Number: 281813237490
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...l-Tote-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-NWT-/281813237490?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann



Looks good to me, beautiful bag!


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if these are authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181889206467
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Patent-Muse-/272000232620?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Let me know if I should request more photos.
> 
> Thank you


 it doesn't look good to me , many wrong features


----------



## vesna

Magpie912 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this off of the Real Real and I have my doubts as to authenticity. I would appreciate any input. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YVE32592
> Listing Number:
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/yves-saint-laurent-lizard-clutch-1
> Comments:     The leather seems very stiff, kind of cheap. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.


 I would have to see the tags, leather tag inside and serial number to see the font


----------



## vesna

Livelovepurse said:


> Hello lovely ladies hope you can help me out authenticate this one., Bidding will end in 2 days.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL CHYC CLUTCH in Light Pink - Large
> Listing Number: 201441074554
> Seller: alejandros1222
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOWBID-PRE-O...-mint-green-/201441074554?hash=item2ee6d2dd7a


 this shows green cabas, I can say nothing about it because of bad photos not showing recognizable features, it is not the link for chyc clutch


----------



## vesna

teresas said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you have a look at this bag?
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Bordeaux Leather Sac de Jour Small Tote Bag Satchel Handbag NWT
> Listing Number: 281813237490
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...l-Tote-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-NWT-/281813237490?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ann


 hi Ann, it is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

foxyisha said:


> Can someone please authenticate... this is my first time buying from therealreal.com
> 
> listing number-YVE32971
> seller-therealreal
> link-https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/yves-saint-laurent-chyc-flap-bag-2-3
> 
> 
> 
> product-images4.therealreal.com/YVE32971_1_thumbnail.jpg
> product-images4.therealreal.com/YVE32971_3_thumbnail.jpg


 not enough clear photos , I would need the inner tag front and back with serial number


----------



## Magpie912

Originally Posted by *Magpie912*                               Hi everyone, 

I just got this off of the Real Real and I have my doubts as to authenticity. I would appreciate any input. Thanks so much.

        Item: YVE32592
Listing Number: 
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products...izard-clutch-1
Comments:     The leather seems very stiff, kind of cheap. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.        I would have to see the tags, leather tag inside and serial number to see the font

Hi Vesna,

That's the issue, the tag isn't leather - it's imprinted on the lining. I've included some pictures of the bag, the lining and the serial number.

http://imgur.com/4I7CNOB 
http://imgur.com/8z0aDeH 
http://imgur.com/3FIKdJY 
http://imgur.com/SfdkH8R 
http://imgur.com/ptULvhK 
http://imgur.com/NwCPQLB

Thanks, Magpie


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> it doesn't look good to me , many wrong features



Thanks Vesna. Just to clarify were you talking about the muse or the pink bag? Or both?

Here's the link to the Muse I'm interested in. Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272003565812


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Thanks Vesna. Just to clarify were you talking about the muse or the pink bag? Or both?
> 
> Here's the link to the Muse I'm interested in. Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272003565812


 the comment was about this muse, I think it is a fake muse, too many wrong features (patent, croc or metallic muse does not have Yves saint Laurent imprint on the front under the lock, and the font is wrong. In YSL Muse you couldn't pull out zipper pulls even if you were super violent with it.


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> it doesn't look good to me , many wrong features


 the pink bag - I can't see any important feature, leather tag font straight photo, serial number straight photo, cards, dust bag


Sorry about looking at only one link, I did not realize you had two bags posted here, please post them separately in two posts in the future, or simply using format from post #1, so that identifying is easier, and also enables others to do a search on tPF whether certain bag was already authenticated.


----------



## vesna

Magpie912 said:


> Originally Posted by *Magpie912*                               Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this off of the Real Real and I have my doubts as to authenticity. I would appreciate any input. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YVE32592
> Listing Number:
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products...izard-clutch-1
> Comments:     The leather seems very stiff, kind of cheap. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.        I would have to see the tags, leather tag inside and serial number to see the font
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> 
> That's the issue, the tag isn't leather - it's imprinted on the lining. I've included some pictures of the bag, the lining and the serial number.
> 
> http://imgur.com/4I7CNOB
> http://imgur.com/8z0aDeH
> http://imgur.com/3FIKdJY
> http://imgur.com/SfdkH8R
> http://imgur.com/ptULvhK
> http://imgur.com/NwCPQLB
> 
> Thanks, Magpie


 this looks authentic to me, I have seen this bag, I remember this muse clutch, here you have a description


http://www.snobessentials.com/2007/11/ysl_muse_clutch.html


it is a rigid bag though


----------



## Magpie912

Hi Vesna,

Thanks for getting back to me and for the link. I appreciate your input. Thanks for confirming that it should a big rigid.

Take care,
Magpie


----------



## Borey

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour medium marine blue
Listing Number: 6353962
Seller: CL Brle
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-calfskin-satchel-blue-6353962/?tref=category


----------



## cyau

Can someone authenticate this bag please? Thanks!

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch
Listing Number: 326079BOW0J6124
Seller: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com/event/t16116...eventscat=women&brands=saint laurent&vint=new


----------



## vesna

Magpie912 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me and for the link. I appreciate your input. Thanks for confirming that it should a big rigid.
> 
> Take care,
> Magpie


 you are welcome Magpie


----------



## vesna

Borey said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour medium marine blue
> Listing Number: 6353962
> Seller: CL Brle
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-calfskin-satchel-blue-6353962/?tref=category


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

cyau said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag please? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Clutch
> Listing Number: 326079BOW0J6124
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com/event/t16116...eventscat=women&brands=saint laurent&vint=new


 details look good to me


----------



## cyau

vesna said:


> details look good to me



Thank you!


----------



## Borey

Thank you!


----------



## suzie.57

Item: YSL Monogram Tassel Patent Bag
Listing number: 321885959634
Seller: kadirosman
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321885959634?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic please?


----------



## vesna

suzie.57 said:


> Item: YSL Monogram Tassel Patent Bag
> Listing number: 321885959634
> Seller: kadirosman
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321885959634?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic please?


 details look all wrong to me


----------



## vintagerose

Hi Vesna!
Are you familiar with the SLP Sac Universite bag serial tag numbers? The first few digits of my serial tag match the white card that came with the bag but the ones following don't. Thanks


----------



## suzie.57

Thanks so much for looking at this. There's a few on ebay at the minute that seem too good to be true, including this one. I don't own a YSL bag yet so I don't know what to look out for and what the warning signs are.


----------



## cyau

vesna said:


> details look good to me



Dear Vesna,

Could you just kindly help to check the dustbag and cards as well. I have just got it today thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

cyau said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Could you just kindly help to check the dustbag and cards as well. I have just got it today thanks in advance


 this is authentic in my opinion


----------



## vesna

vintagerose said:


> Hi Vesna!
> Are you familiar with the SLP Sac Universite bag serial tag numbers? The first few digits of my serial tag match the white card that came with the bag but the ones following don't. Thanks


 Hi, can you make a photo of both the card and serial number in the bag ?


----------



## vesna

suzie.57 said:


> Thanks so much for looking at this. There's a few on ebay at the minute that seem too good to be true, including this one. I don't own a YSL bag yet so I don't know what to look out for and what the warning signs are.


 it is the font that is different in fakes and real SLP bags, real have linked letters in a specific way


----------



## cyau

vesna said:


> this is authentic in my opinion



Thank you again!


----------



## anris96

Item: Saint laurent monogramme chain bag
Listing Number: 281820142207
Seller: montaigneparis 
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281820142207 
Comments: I have asked for the serial number and here it is


----------



## Ciela

Item: YSL Roady
Number: 252113549101
Seller: lenexa913
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Roady-bag-/252113549101?nav=BIDDING_ACTIVE

Hi, is this bag authentic ? Thanks !


----------



## Sookie888

Hello Vesna, could you authenticate these clutch bags for me pls? Thank u in advance..

Item: YSL Y-Ligne Clutch
Seller: BagaholicMama
Website: N/a
Photos: Pls refer below


----------



## Ciela

Ciela said:


> Item: YSL Roady
> Number: 252113549101
> Seller: lenexa913
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Roady-bag-/252113549101?nav=BIDDING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hi, is this bag authentic ? Thanks !



sorry I dont know how to edit and I realized I posted a link that doesn't work (posted from mobile) this one is better:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Roady-bag-/252113549101?hash=item3ab323772d


----------



## Sookie888

Also, this white clutch is so lovely! Can you tell if its authentic?  Thanks a lot!!! 

Item: YSL Cassandre Clutch
Item Number: N/A
Seller: Bagaholicmama
Website Link: N/A


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hello Vesna, could you authenticate these clutch bags for me pls? Thank u in advance..
> 
> Item: YSL Y-Ligne Clutch
> Seller: BagaholicMama
> Website: N/a
> Photos: Pls refer below


 it looks off to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Also, this white clutch is so lovely! Can you tell if its authentic?  Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandre Clutch
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller: Bagaholicmama
> Website Link: N/A


 this is fake too


----------



## vesna

Ciela said:


> sorry I dont know how to edit and I realized I posted a link that doesn't work (posted from mobile) this one is better:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Roady-bag-/252113549101?hash=item3ab323772d


 photos are unclear but it looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

anris96 said:


> Item: Saint laurent monogramme chain bag
> Listing Number: 281820142207
> Seller: montaigneparis
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281820142207
> Comments: I have asked for the serial number and here it is


 it is a very small photo, I can not enlarge it


----------



## cheeseny

Hello, Vesna,

This is my first YSL bag ever! I just purchased this mini Y ligne from the Saint Laurent Store at Woodbury outlet in NJ two days ago. But I just realized the bag looks different in many ways from what I see and search, compared to other bags online. 
1) The top handle stitching and seaming is different - it doesn't have the Y shape. One of the photos with two bags is the one I took when shopping at the store - those are the display model there, and it has the Y shape!!!  
2) no engraving on any of the gold brass, except for the zipper pull
3) the leather tag inside is different - It has YvesSaintLaurent and MADE IN ITALY below even when the bag and tag shows the bag is from 2015? Didnt the tag change to Saint Laurent Paris already?

Sorry for my lack of knowledge on YSL bags. I know this one comes out in many different new versions...I might be wrong and talking non-sense here.... but I would really appreciate your opinions! I am so afraid to purchase a fake from an outlet store! I heard stories like this before!! >_<

Many many thanks!!


----------



## cheeseny

oops.. forgot to attach this photo I took of the display bags in the store - to show you the top handle seaming and stitching...



cheeseny said:


> Hello, Vesna,
> 
> This is my first YSL bag ever! I just purchased this mini Y ligne from the Saint Laurent Store at Woodbury outlet in NJ two days ago. But I just realized the bag looks different in many ways from what I see and search, compared to other bags online.
> 1) The top handle stitching and seaming is different - it doesn't have the Y shape. One of the photos with two bags is the one I took when shopping at the store - those are the display model there, and it has the Y shape!!!
> 2) no engraving on any of the gold brass, except for the zipper pull
> 3) the leather tag inside is different - It has YvesSaintLaurent and MADE IN ITALY below even when the bag and tag shows the bag is from 2015? Didnt the tag change to Saint Laurent Paris already?
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge on YSL bags. I know this one comes out in many different new versions...I might be wrong and talking non-sense here.... but I would really appreciate your opinions! I am so afraid to purchase a fake from an outlet store! I heard stories like this before!! >_<
> 
> Many many thanks!!


----------



## cheeseny

and also, the interior has one zipper pocket.. nothing like a leather patch...

Another thing I don't understand is why the display model and the bag they gave me are different!... I didn't notice this at all while I was paying (didn't expect they would be different!)

Does the SL outlet store carry a somehow different design bags.. this seems lacking so many details, and a cheaper version.. hopefully this is AUTHENTIC!! =( 
I'm so shocked to find out these facts after I do lots of research on this bag..



cheeseny said:


> oops.. forgot to attach this photo I took of the display bags in the store - to show you the top handle seaming and stitching...


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> this is fake too



Thanks for ur help Vesna. Appreciate it a lot!


----------



## vesna

cheeseny said:


> Hello, Vesna,
> 
> This is my first YSL bag ever! I just purchased this mini Y ligne from the Saint Laurent Store at Woodbury outlet in NJ two days ago. But I just realized the bag looks different in many ways from what I see and search, compared to other bags online.
> 1) The top handle stitching and seaming is different - it doesn't have the Y shape. One of the photos with two bags is the one I took when shopping at the store - those are the display model there, and it has the Y shape!!!
> 2) no engraving on any of the gold brass, except for the zipper pull
> 3) the leather tag inside is different - It has YvesSaintLaurent and MADE IN ITALY below even when the bag and tag shows the bag is from 2015? Didnt the tag change to Saint Laurent Paris already?
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge on YSL bags. I know this one comes out in many different new versions...I might be wrong and talking non-sense here.... but I would really appreciate your opinions! I am so afraid to purchase a fake from an outlet store! I heard stories like this before!! >_<
> 
> Many many thanks!!


 


cheeseny said:


> oops.. forgot to attach this photo I took of the display bags in the store - to show you the top handle seaming and stitching...


 


cheeseny said:


> and also, the interior has one zipper pocket.. nothing like a leather patch...
> 
> Another thing I don't understand is why the display model and the bag they gave me are different!... I didn't notice this at all while I was paying (didn't expect they would be different!)
> 
> Does the SL outlet store carry a somehow different design bags.. this seems lacking so many details, and a cheaper version.. hopefully this is AUTHENTIC!! =(
> I'm so shocked to find out these facts after I do lots of research on this bag..


 all those details like engraving and leather tag inside (although a bit strange with capital letters of MADE IN..) including zipper head YSL, are features of YSL before it  turned into SLP which should be in 2015 already. The bag looks like from the transitional period while they were changing engravings, and still left YSL on lots of stuff, but not in 2015 ???? I don't know what to say, this is a puzzle.


----------



## cheeseny

Thank u very much vesna, for ur time and opinions! I guess I have to believe that this is an authentic piece .... just a transitional version and that's why it's in the outlet store with lower price... =.=


----------



## 268eddie

Hi all! I'm going to place a bid on this YSL clutch.  Please kindly authenticate.  Thanks!
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Y-Line Clutch Bag
Item number: 252121298499
Seller: dainsdains 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...-Clutch-Bag-/252121302373?hash=item3ab399c565
Comment: Looks like a reliable seller but she never answered the question if she bought this from YSL store.  I'm not familiar with this dust bag.  Seller stated that she bought this 2-3 years ago.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nikki_baaby

Please help me authenticate this ysl medium monogram tassel bag in black thanks so much!! I want to purchase it off somebody but I want to make sure before I spend that amount of money that it's 100% authentic, the person also said that it's in good condition but can you notice any flaws?


----------



## vesna

268eddie said:


> Hi all! I'm going to place a bid on this YSL clutch.  Please kindly authenticate.  Thanks!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Y-Line Clutch Bag
> Item number: 252121298499
> Seller: dainsdains
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...-Clutch-Bag-/252121302373?hash=item3ab399c565
> Comment: Looks like a reliable seller but she never answered the question if she bought this from YSL store.  I'm not familiar with this dust bag.  Seller stated that she bought this 2-3 years ago.
> Thanks in advance!


 looks fake to me


----------



## vesna

nikki_baaby said:


> Please help me authenticate this ysl medium monogram tassel bag in black thanks so much!! I want to purchase it off somebody but I want to make sure before I spend that amount of money that it's 100% authentic, the person also said that it's in good condition but can you notice any flaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157055
> View attachment 3157056
> View attachment 3157057
> View attachment 3157058


 I would like to see closeup photos of all signatures inside including the one shown but larger, closer, and serial number from inside


----------



## MrSla

Hi, can you please tell me where should the serial number be on a Cassandre bag? Thanks!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi would love to have this bag authenticated. Thanks for a help.

Item: YSL duffle bag
Seller: Bagaholicchic
Item Listing: N/a
Website: N/a


----------



## Newbie18

Hi, my dear. This bag is a bit old, but i still need your opinion. Its a YSL cabas chic. Here are the photos


----------



## stormydown

Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL logo embossed black leather handbag purse with brown leather trimmings and golden dangling charm.
Listing Number: 245354564
Seller: eNdApPi
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/245354564/vintage-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-logo

Comments: In general, I feel good about this seller -- she has hundreds of 5-star reviews, and upon searching her seller name on this forum, I found a number of threads where bags of hers from various brands have been authenticated.  She's also in Japan and her company only buys from companies with full-time authenticators that are licensed by the Japan Public Committee.

Still, I want to be careful with my money! My main concern was about the lack of an interior label on this bag, though the seller assured me that she's sold a number of bags from this line and none of them had an interior label.  I'll share the photos and see what you all think.   Thank you!


----------



## vesna

MrSla said:


> Hi, can you please tell me where should the serial number be on a Cassandre bag? Thanks!


 inside the pocket I think


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi would love to have this bag authenticated. Thanks for a help.
> 
> Item: YSL duffle bag
> Seller: Bagaholicchic
> Item Listing: N/a
> Website: N/a


 authentic


----------



## vesna

Newbie18 said:


> Hi, my dear. This bag is a bit old, but i still need your opinion. Its a YSL cabas chic. Here are the photos


 Hi, photos do not show for me, sorry, please repost it


----------



## vesna

stormydown said:


> Item: Vintage Yves Saint Laurent YSL logo embossed black leather handbag purse with brown leather trimmings and golden dangling charm.
> Listing Number: 245354564
> Seller: eNdApPi
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/245354564/vintage-yves-saint-laurent-ysl-logo
> 
> Comments: In general, I feel good about this seller -- she has hundreds of 5-star reviews, and upon searching her seller name on this forum, I found a number of threads where bags of hers from various brands have been authenticated.  She's also in Japan and her company only buys from companies with full-time authenticators that are licensed by the Japan Public Committee.
> 
> Still, I want to be careful with my money! My main concern was about the lack of an interior label on this bag, though the seller assured me that she's sold a number of bags from this line and none of them had an interior label.  I'll share the photos and see what you all think.   Thank you!


 
I am so sorry, I have not seen this kind of bag, this kind of lining, which does not mean anything really, just that I have not seen it...hopefully someone else could chime in


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank u! Will purch this bag right away!


----------



## stormydown

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I have not seen this kind of bag, this kind of lining, which does not mean anything really, just that I have not seen it...hopefully someone else could chime in



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> muse is authentic



Thanks! I hope I get to buy it this time. The duffle got sold earlier.. I was too late


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I am not sure about this one, there is something odd with the signature



I think I'm gonna pass on this one. Thanks for checking though..


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> there should be imprint of signature in the leather in the middle, not sure here, I would like to see the card with rounded corners turned to the side with the text on it......dust bag is Saint Laurent, cards are YSL....something is off here



Would try to request for more photos from the seller. Thank u Vesna.


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> inner ta with signature needs to be photographed straight and large please



Hi Vesna I requested another photo and the seller sent me these...pls forgive if its the red one.


----------



## nikki_baaby

Is it authentic??


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna I requested another photo and the seller sent me these...pls forgive if its the red one.


 photos as you can see are very blurry and I can not say anything, however also this is the different bag alltogether


----------



## vesna

nikki_baaby said:


> Is it authentic??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159216
> View attachment 3159219
> View attachment 3159221
> View attachment 3159222


 hi please use proper format from post #1


now, what I would need to see is a straight, enlarged photo of inner leather tag with signature inside the pocket serial number and flap signature sharp and clear, please if you can get those


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> photos as you can see are very blurry and I can not say anything, however also this is the different bag alltogether



I understand...but can you give me an overall verdict? Leaning towards authentic , if yes how many percent sure? 60authentic 40 not?


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> I understand...but can you give me an overall verdict? Leaning towards authentic , if yes how many percent sure? 60authentic 40 not?


 sorry, I can't see anything...you see the font between fake and authentic has an important difference in linking the letters, so if it is blurry I can not see it and say anything, I am sorry


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> sorry, I can't see anything...you see the font between fake and authentic has an important difference in linking the letters, so if it is blurry I can not see it and say anything, I am sorry



It's okay...I understand..we can't barely see the markings. Thank you Vesna. I have other bags that I would love to get checked. Will post it in a bit. Thanks for you time.


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> It's okay...I understand..we can't barely see the markings. Thank you Vesna. I have other bags that I would love to get checked. Will post it in a bit. Thanks for you time.


 please make sure that all of them have clear signatures, straight, sharp photos of all prints, including inner serial numbers...otherwise we can only guess which is not good for expensive bags LOL


----------



## annaspanna33

Item: YSL sac du jour
Listing Number: 221907861257
Seller: max4445uk
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221907861257
Comments:


----------



## mooniiiz

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour
Listing Number: SKU:398710BOO0J1000 
Seller: Reebonz  http://www.reebonz.com.au/
Link: The link i bought it from is no longer available. But this is the same listin gin their korean website. https://www.reebonz.co.kr/events/19942/products/787259/section/product_recommend/1

Comments: The bag didnt come with suede lining that i've read everywhere else for Sac de Jour so I'm a bit paranoid this is not a real item. Also the SKU number looks different from the one from YSL.com. thank you!

Mai


----------



## Kialee89

Item: Sac de hour small 
Seller: emilinascloset (eBay seller)
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221910065479?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:
I would like to know if this bag is real before I bid on it. It's my dream bag and I've been eyeing for months  Seller said she purchased it at Barneys. 

thanks!


----------



## Sookie888

Hello there again! Thanks Vesna for helping me authentic the previous bags I posted. I'm so happy I got to purchase my YSL muse in taupe and Cabas in blue! I'm eyeing this bag for my sister but first let me have it authenticated first.

Item: YSL cabas chyc
Item listing: n/A
Seller: Bagfairy
Website: N/A


----------



## Sookie888

This one is smaller in size with straps. I like this because its good for travelling.

Item: YSL cabas chyc 
Item listing: n/a
Seller: Bagfairy
Website: no website available


----------



## vesna

mooniiiz said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: SKU:398710BOO0J1000
> Seller: Reebonz  http://www.reebonz.com.au/
> Link: The link i bought it from is no longer available. But this is the same listin gin their korean website. https://www.reebonz.co.kr/events/19942/products/787259/section/product_recommend/1
> 
> Comments: The bag didnt come with suede lining that i've read everywhere else for Sac de Jour so I'm a bit paranoid this is not a real item. Also the SKU number looks different from the one from YSL.com. thank you!
> 
> Mai
> View attachment 3161558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161561


 
looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hello there again! Thanks Vesna for helping me authentic the previous bags I posted. I'm so happy I got to purchase my YSL muse in taupe and Cabas in blue! I'm eyeing this bag for my sister but first let me have it authenticated first.
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc
> Item listing: n/A
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Website: N/A


 


Sookie888 said:


> This one is smaller in size with straps. I like this because its good for travelling.
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc
> Item listing: n/a
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Website: no website available


 I am inclined to say OK, but there is something that bothers me in both the same. I can not say with 100% certainty. Sorry.


By the way, how come all of the bags you show have the same  background ?


----------



## Sookie888

Vlad said:


> Ah, I had it globally enabled but disabled for the user group of registered users. Should work now.  ush:



Thank you Vesna! All the bags are from one seller. A very reputable reseller of bags.


----------



## vesna

Kialee89 said:


> Item: Sac de hour small
> Seller: emilinascloset (eBay seller)
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221910065479?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:
> I would like to know if this bag is real before I bid on it. It's my dream bag and I've been eyeing for months  Seller said she purchased it at Barneys.
> 
> thanks!


 all visible signs look good, it would be good to see inside the pocket serial number and padlock signature, but from what I see it looks good


----------



## Sookie888

Eyeing this clutch bag! Could you check this for me?

Item: YSL Patent BDJ clutch
Item listing: 191720063711
Seller: Alejandros1222
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE...UR-CLUTCH-BAG-VIOLET-/191720063711?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Eyeing this clutch bag! Could you check this for me?
> 
> Item: YSL Patent BDJ clutch
> Item listing: 191720063711
> Seller: Alejandros1222
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE...UR-CLUTCH-BAG-VIOLET-/191720063711?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!


 looks off to me (seller also had a fake Gucci in "hall of shame" on tPF)


----------



## skelly4321

Quote: NA - Paid $750 AUD, around $1000USD
Item: YSL Tassel bag - small
Listing Number:NA
Seller: See comments
Link: NA
Comments: I purchased this YSL bag from what seemed to be a reputable seller who resales items used for photoshoots. This seller does also sell some copies but always seems to be upfront when this is the case. Anyway I purchased this YSL bag from them and it arrived today, the bag itself looks great but the authenticity card is definitely questionable! Please can you authenticate for me. I will post more photos in another reply as they are two large for one post.


----------



## vesna

skelly4321 said:


> Quote: NA - Paid $750 AUD, around $1000USD
> Item: YSL Tassel bag - small
> Listing Number:NA
> Seller: See comments
> Link: NA
> Comments: I purchased this YSL bag from what seemed to be a reputable seller who resales items used for photoshoots. This seller does also sell some copies but always seems to be upfront when this is the case. Anyway I purchased this YSL bag from them and it arrived today, the bag itself looks great but the authenticity card is definitely questionable! Please can you authenticate for me. I will post more photos in another reply as they are two large for one post.


 please post a clear large photo of signature on inside of the flap and on the leather, I would like to see the font clearly, straight and closeup


----------



## skelly4321

Hey, sorry I am really struggling to upload images, they keep failing. Here is one but I will keep trying.


----------



## skelly4321

vesna said:


> please post a clear large photo of signature on inside of the flap and on the leather, I would like to see the font clearly, straight and closeup



I hope these are ok, I had to shrink them as they where too large to upload


----------



## skelly4321

vesna said:


> please post a clear large photo of signature on inside of the flap and on the leather, I would like to see the font clearly, straight and closeup



Also here is one of the cereal number, thanks Sarah


----------



## skelly4321

vesna said:


> please post a clear large photo of signature on inside of the flap and on the leather, I would like to see the font clearly, straight and closeup



Here are some more photos, thanks Sarah


----------



## vesna

skelly4321 said:


> Here are some more photos, thanks Sarah


 


skelly4321 said:


> Also here is one of the cereal number, thanks Sarah


 


skelly4321 said:


> I hope these are ok, I had to shrink them as they where too large to upload


 


skelly4321 said:


> Hey, sorry I am really struggling to upload images, they keep failing. Here is one but I will keep trying.


 this seems to be a fake


----------



## skelly4321

vesna said:


> this seems to be a fake


Thanks for your feedback - I will try and return the item.


----------



## vesna

skelly4321 said:


> Thanks for your feedback - I will try and return the item.


 you are welcome, sorry about that, if you have any problems with the return, let us know


----------



## askimo

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Quilted Shoulder Bag, Black
Listing Number: 
Seller: MyHabit
Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...ndex=15&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_15
Comments: Trying to convince my mother, who read some unfavorable reviews about MH, that this bag is real. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Kialee89

vesna said:


> all visible signs look good, it would be good to see inside the pocket serial number and padlock signature, but from what I see it looks good


 


Thank you! I could tell the seller didn't know too much about bags. When I asked he did send these pictures








He said he had a hard time photographing the serial number with his phone.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## vesna

Kialee89 said:


> Thank you! I could tell the seller didn't know too much about bags. When I asked he did send these pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he had a hard time photographing the serial number with his phone.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 hi, phone is the problem , photos are really bad when the seller uses the phone, I do think it is OK, but wanted to be 100% sure


----------



## Kialee89

vesna said:


> hi, phone is the problem , photos are really bad when the seller uses the phone, I do think it is OK, but wanted to be 100% sure


 
I ended up bidding on it and won. I'll send better pictures when I have it. If its fake I'll return it. Thank you for your response! 
I'll update soon


----------



## askimo

Reposting on this page just in case it is/was overlooked. Sorry, and thank you!



askimo said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Quilted Shoulder Bag, Black
> Listing Number:
> Seller: MyHabit
> Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...ndex=15&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_15
> Comments: Trying to convince my mother, who read some unfavorable reviews about MH, that this bag is real. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## amvee

Hi guys,

I need help on this!

Can some of you please authenticate this?? No receipts, its from an Instagram consignment seller. - Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme WOC Retailing for about 2200 in Canada - selling for $1650 CAD

THANK YOU!


----------



## mirn

mooniiiz said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: SKU:398710BOO0J1000
> Seller: Reebonz  http://www.reebonz.com.au/
> Link: The link i bought it from is no longer available. But this is the same listin gin their korean website. https://www.reebonz.co.kr/events/19942/products/787259/section/product_recommend/1
> 
> Comments: The bag didnt come with suede lining that i've read everywhere else for Sac de Jour so I'm a bit paranoid this is not a real item. Also the SKU number looks different from the one from YSL.com. thank you!
> 
> Mai
> View attachment 3161558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161561



Some SDJ bags don't have a suede lining, I've even noticed this at other authentic resellers. SKU numbers may have changed during their transition period and also with seasons, so older and newer models will have varying numbers. I know that Reebonz purchases older or left-over stock from the companies themselves e.g Saint Laurent at a lower price as it is hard for Saint Laurent to sell this stock, especially with new models coming in, so you'll generally find old season stock at Reebonz. I have purchased from there before and they do sell authentic products. Your SDJ looks good to me


----------



## mirn

askimo said:


> Reposting on this page just in case it is/was overlooked. Sorry, and thank you!



If you could post a front on, clear shot of the Saint Laurent signature that would really help. It looks good from what I can see. Also myhabit sells authentic goods


----------



## mirn

amvee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help on this!
> 
> Can some of you please authenticate this?? No receipts, its from an Instagram consignment seller. - Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme WOC Retailing for about 2200 in Canada - selling for $1650 CAD
> 
> THANK YOU!



If you could post a front on, clear shot of the Saint Laurent signature that would really help.


----------



## amvee

Hi Mirn,

That's all the photos that were sent  Looks good?


----------



## Kfrost15

Hi... Can someone please help me authenticate this ysl cabas tote... It's a deep green. Dust bag is black satin with a white bag attached to the inside. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kfrost15

Sorry... It only posted one photo


----------



## mrandmrsm

Hi. Need some help with this. It is my first YSL bag and I need some clarification.


Item: Saint Laurent Quilted Monogram Cabas (Small)
Listing Number: 357397BO011000
Seller: Reebonz
Link: -

Is the number on the authenticity card suppose to match the number in the bag? Even the Reebonz tag had a diff number but also began with 35397. The item did not come with the box. The hardware looked brassy/tarnished instead of shiny. 






The font on the dustbag was smudged/faded as well.




Would appreciate if someone can help. Thanks.


----------



## ymazing

Hi,

Can anyone help me to authenticate this one? I'm so not sure about this one. Is the interior of Cabas Chyc supposed to be leather and same color as the exterior leather?


----------



## mirn

amvee said:


> Hi Mirn,
> 
> That's all the photos that were sent  Looks good?



Sorry but I cannot say for sure as I do not own this bag, and so I cannot compare the hardware. Hardware is often well replicated also, so it isn't easy to tell. If you could ask for a close up shot of the "Saint Laurent" signature, that will usually help distinguish between a fake and real bag. So sorry but since you are spending a lot of money, it is important to ensure that you are purchasing an authentic bag. Good luck


----------



## mirn

ymazing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this one? I'm so not sure about this one. Is the interior of Cabas Chyc supposed to be leather and same color as the exterior leather?



I've noticed that the interior material is variable. It could depend on when the bag was made or the size etc. It looks good so far, but I would like to see a close up, clear shot of the "Saint Laurent" signature and also any engravings on the hardware. Check underneath the zippers and post pictures if there is anything there so we can determine the authenticity. Good luck


----------



## mirn

mrandmrsm said:


> Hi. Need some help with this. It is my first YSL bag and I need some clarification.
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Quilted Monogram Cabas (Small)
> Listing Number: 357397BO011000
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: -
> 
> Is the number on the authenticity card suppose to match the number in the bag? Even the Reebonz tag had a diff number but also began with 35397. The item did not come with the box. The hardware looked brassy/tarnished instead of shiny.
> 
> View attachment 3167028
> View attachment 3167030
> View attachment 3167031
> 
> 
> The font on the dustbag was smudged/faded as well.
> 
> View attachment 3167035
> 
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can help. Thanks.



The listing number you have posted is straight off the Saint Laurent website, so basically that is just the "model number" I assume. The start of it, 357397 is located on your bag which is a good sign. But I'm a little confused about the 1214 as I thought 2754 should be placed there? Sorry but the numbers have me stumped.. it could be the wrong card? This often happens with consigned bags. I'll check my Saint Laurent bags later and get back to you on that.

If you could post pictures of the hardware like zippers, rings and try to look underneath the zippers. Engravings usually prove authenticity. Check the dust bag too, if there is a white inner bag and take a photo of the pull strings at the top if you can.


----------



## amvee

mirn said:


> Sorry but I cannot say for sure as I do not own this bag, and so I cannot compare the hardware. Hardware is often well replicated also, so it isn't easy to tell. If you could ask for a close up shot of the "Saint Laurent" signature, that will usually help distinguish between a fake and real bag. So sorry but since you are spending a lot of money, it is important to ensure that you are purchasing an authentic bag. Good luck



Okay thank you for your input anyhow! I really appreciate it


----------



## mirn

amvee said:


> Okay thank you for your input anyhow! I really appreciate it



You're welcome


----------



## Kfrost15

I'm really hoping someone can help me as this is my first YSL bag.... I've already purchased the bag but want to make sure it is in fact authentic. I'm having trouble uploading multiple photos.


----------



## Kfrost15

I'm attaching more photos


----------



## Kfrost15

Sorry for the individual photos


----------



## mrandmrsm

Hi Mirn,

Thanks for your help. I was puzzled about the difference in numbers also. I emailed Reebonz and was told that the numbers on the authenticity card is the colour code and is not supposed to match the serial number in the bag. I wanted to clarify if this is true for ysl bags. It's weird that the numbers arent the same.


----------



## xBENNAx

Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much 
Item: Saint laurent black small chain bag
Listing Number: 281828883155
Seller: ru2014-kadok
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...883155?hash=item419e4f7ad3:g:X0AAAOSwrklVWyEJ


----------



## mirn

xBENNAx said:


> Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much
> Item: Saint laurent black small chain bag
> Listing Number: 281828883155
> Seller: ru2014-kadok
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...883155?hash=item419e4f7ad3:g:X0AAAOSwrklVWyEJ



If you could ask the seller for a clear close up of the "Saint Laurent" signature that would really help (without flash). So far it looks ok but I cannot be 100% sure without seeing the details of the signature.


----------



## mirn

mrandmrsm said:


> Hi Mirn,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I was puzzled about the difference in numbers also. I emailed Reebonz and was told that the numbers on the authenticity card is the colour code and is not supposed to match the serial number in the bag. I wanted to clarify if this is true for ysl bags. It's weird that the numbers arent the same.



That makes sense, because the last few numbers on my cards also don't match my bag which had me stumped but I had never really researched it. The number on the bag is probably the serial, and the one on the card is the colour code as Reebonz had mentioned. I have just double checked with another bag, it is the same as yours but in the brown colour and the same thing occurred with the last few numbers, so don't worry, I don't doubt the authenticity of your bag


----------



## mirn

Kfrost15 said:


> Sorry... It only posted one photo



Hello, could you please post photos of the hardware: underneath the zip heads, the zipper tabs and the YSL signature inside the bag (on the other side of the leather serial tab)? thanks!


----------



## Kfrost15

Hi Mirn... Thanks for getting back to me.... I'll post them but for some reason, I'll have to post them one at a time....


----------



## Kfrost15

Pic of the tag inside....


----------



## Kfrost15

Attached single photos..... Thanks again for trying to help me out


----------



## Kfrost15

Zippers.... I hope these help!!


----------



## mirn

Kfrost15 said:


> Hi Mirn... Thanks for getting back to me.... I'll post them but for some reason, I'll have to post them one at a time....



Authentic


----------



## Kfrost15

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi 

Could I please get help with authenticating this SDJ? This will be my first SL bag purchase so just want to make sure it's authentic. All help will be much appreciated:
Item Name: YSL baby sac de jour bag
Seller ID: hendztan
Item no: 151862944076
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151862944076?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional images sent from seller:


























The seller couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number as they said it was too hard. I can get more pictures if required.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## mirn

carmennnn said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I please get help with authenticating this SDJ? This will be my first SL bag purchase so just want to make sure it's authentic. All help will be much appreciated:
> Item Name: YSL baby sac de jour bag
> Seller ID: hendztan
> Item no: 151862944076
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151862944076?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional images sent from seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number as they said it was too hard. I can get more pictures if required.
> 
> Thank you in advance xx



Authentic, however can I make a recommendation? That bag is pretty pricey and looking at the tag, I know it's from Reebonz. Visit reebonz.com.au and check out the sales, you can easily catch this bag for $2000 or less. They sometimes have extra 10-20% off sales. Up to you though 

Here's the link to all the Sac de Jours, there's new sales daily (at 1pm) and the one you're after isn't up at the moment but I'm sure it will be soon!
http://www.reebonz.com.au/search?query=Sac+de+jour#sort=price_asc&row=All


----------



## twistandkiss

Item: Saint laurent cabas chyc
Listing num: - 
Seller: personal seller
Link: -

Comments: just bought this bag and wanna be 100% sure if its authentic!! First YSL bag and im really clueless on how to authenticate it. 

Appreciate your help!! Here are some pics, let me know if you require more.


----------



## mirn

twistandkiss said:


> Item: Saint laurent cabas chyc
> Listing num: -
> Seller: personal seller
> Link: -
> 
> Comments: just bought this bag and wanna be 100% sure if its authentic!! First YSL bag and im really clueless on how to authenticate it.
> 
> Appreciate your help!! Here are some pics, let me know if you require more.
> 
> View attachment 3170216
> View attachment 3170217
> View attachment 3170218
> View attachment 3170219
> View attachment 3170220
> View attachment 3170221
> View attachment 3170222
> View attachment 3170223
> View attachment 3170224



Signature looks good, but could you please take a photo of the serial number without the flash (natural lighting makes it easier to see).


----------



## twistandkiss

mirn said:


> Signature looks good, but could you please take a photo of the serial number without the flash (natural lighting makes it easier to see).




Thank you!! There you go:


----------



## vesna

Kfrost15 said:


> Sorry for the individual photos


looks  good to me


----------



## vesna

twistandkiss said:


> Item: Saint laurent cabas chyc
> Listing num: -
> Seller: personal seller
> Link: -
> 
> Comments: just bought this bag and wanna be 100% sure if its authentic!! First YSL bag and im really clueless on how to authenticate it.
> 
> Appreciate your help!! Here are some pics, let me know if you require more.
> 
> View attachment 3170216
> View attachment 3170217
> View attachment 3170218
> View attachment 3170219
> View attachment 3170220
> View attachment 3170221
> View attachment 3170222
> View attachment 3170223
> View attachment 3170224


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

askimo said:


> Reposting on this page just in case it is/was overlooked. Sorry, and thank you!


 see it 


I think it is good, but to be 100% sure I would need to see straight large photo of signatures


----------



## vesna

amvee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help on this!
> 
> Can some of you please authenticate this?? No receipts, its from an Instagram consignment seller. - Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme WOC Retailing for about 2200 in Canada - selling for $1650 CAD
> 
> THANK YOU!


 looks good but it would be great to see straight signatures to see the font better


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> If you could post a front on, clear shot of the Saint Laurent signature that would really help. It looks good from what I can see. Also myhabit sells authentic goods


 


askimo said:


> Reposting on this page just in case it is/was overlooked. Sorry, and thank you!


 this looks good to me too, but it is always good to authenticate here because they did sell some fakes in the past, do a search here on tPF, a Balenciaga was fake and some others...they might have had (like Bluefly) some switch returns (they accept returns) where someone kept the original and "returned" a fake


----------



## vesna

Kfrost15 said:


> Sorry... It only posted one photo


 authentic


----------



## vesna

ymazing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this one? I'm so not sure about this one. Is the interior of Cabas Chyc supposed to be leather and same color as the exterior leather?


 please post photos of signatures, font is very important here


----------



## vesna

xBENNAx said:


> Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much
> Item: Saint laurent black small chain bag
> Listing Number: 281828883155
> Seller: ru2014-kadok
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...883155?hash=item419e4f7ad3:g:X0AAAOSwrklVWyEJ


 


mirn said:


> If you could ask the seller for a clear close up of the "Saint Laurent" signature that would really help (without flash). So far it looks ok but I cannot be 100% sure without seeing the details of the signature.


I think so too, we need those photos, because something looks fishy to me on one of them


----------



## twistandkiss

vesna said:


> this looks good to me




Thats great news! Thank you so much


----------



## r1n78

Hi,
Please authenticate this sac the jour nano for me. Thank you!
Item: Saint laurent san de jour nano
Listing num: - 
Seller: personal seller
Link: -


----------



## r1n78

mirn said:


> Could you please post a picture of the underside of the zipper head? Signature looks good though.


There's no zipper on the nano. Are there other parts of the bag that you want to look at?


----------



## carmennnn

carmennnn said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I please get help with authenticating this SDJ? This will be my first SL bag purchase so just want to make sure it's authentic. All help will be much appreciated:
> Item Name: YSL baby sac de jour bag
> Seller ID: hendztan
> Item no: 151862944076
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151862944076?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional images sent from seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number as they said it was too hard. I can get more pictures if required.
> 
> Thank you in advance xx


Thanks so much for your help and advice! I'll keep an eye out but the eBay seller is willing to do a better price through PayPal directly


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, 

Can I please get help with authenticating these SDJ:

Item Name:100% Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black 'Baby Sac de Jour' Leather Bag
Item No: 272029064107
Seller ID: vv118
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272029064107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Authentic Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour - Black
Item No: 121797785303
Seller ID: njayes85
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121797785303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller is also selling it on this website: http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour/
Additional pictures:





















Item name: Saint Laurent Leather Handbag
Seller: Private seller Sara
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/regents-park/bags/saint-laurent-leather-handbag-/1093049319
Additional pictures: 













Thanks so much xx


----------



## carmennnn

mirn said:


> Authentic, however can I make a recommendation? That bag is pretty pricey and looking at the tag, I know it's from Reebonz. Visit reebonz.com.au and check out the sales, you can easily catch this bag for $2000 or less. They sometimes have extra 10-20% off sales. Up to you though
> 
> Here's the link to all the Sac de Jours, there's new sales daily (at 1pm) and the one you're after isn't up at the moment but I'm sure it will be soon!
> http://www.reebonz.com.au/search?query=Sac+de+jour#sort=price_asc&row=All





mirn said:


> 1. Authentic
> 2. I would like to be 100% sure when I give you my opinion as you are spending a lot of money - please ask the seller for a close up shot of the "saint laurent" signature both on the outside of the bag and also on the inner pocket.
> 3. Authentic (p.s that bag is beautiful!)




Thanks so much mirn!! 

Here are the additional two photos for the second bag:









I'm really unsure of which size to get - do you have any suggestions? I'm 5"1 and this will be a work bag. Right now I'm choosing between the Small Croc Embossed and the Baby Grained. I know that the baby is fabric lined so would be alot lighter and the small croc is suede lined. I'm not sure if the small will be too big/heavy. Would love to hear your thoughts 

Thanks xx


----------



## carmennnn

mirn said:


> Authentic!
> I'm having the same dilemma! I'm 5"3 so we are pretty close in size and I feel like the small size is quite heavy. I've tried on both in store and I find that the baby size is probably ideal for an everyday bag as it is light, and just the right size. It is also pretty roomy. Also just a tip, I would go for a grained calfskin leather or the croc embossed, rather than the smooth calfskin. The smooth calf leather bags (Saint Laurent ones specifically) seem to get scuffed so easily and any little marking will show straight away. I have a smooth calfskin bag and I strongly recommend against it. I also noticed that all of the display models in smooth calfskin were damaged and scuffed and people had only tried them on! The SA also told me that the grained calfskin holds up better and does not lose its structure in the same way that the smooth does. By the way the croc embossed is a bargain! I haven't seen that go for less than $3700 AUD in the small size. Also the baby sac de jour in grained calfskin (black) is ~$2000 on Reebonz at the moment with the extra 11% off discount code TREATAU11 . Overall, I think I'd go for the baby size when taking our heights into consideration. Let me know which one you pick and if the size is good as I'm still deciding too! Hope this helped and good luck!



Thank you so much mirn! Yes for the same reason that is why I am going for the grained or the croc. I am on the reebonz site now and this is the only one I see for $2275: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t16444/item/398710B680N1000 is this the one you're talking about? I was just worried when I wore it on the one shoulder it'd be long but I found a boutique who sold SL bag straps for the muse bag which could be easily used on the baby ($170). Also with reebonz I have mixed reviews about the authenticity? do you know if there's any issues?

Thanks


----------



## mirn

carmennnn said:


> Thank you so much mirn! Yes for the same reason that is why I am going for the grained or the croc. I am on the reebonz site now and this is the only one I see for $2275: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t16444/item/398710B680N1000 is this the one you're talking about? I was just worried when I wore it on the one shoulder it'd be long but I found a boutique who sold SL bag straps for the muse bag which could be easily used on the baby ($170). Also with reebonz I have mixed reviews about the authenticity? do you know if there's any issues?
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome! Yes that is the one, upon checkout you have the chance to use a discount code, just type in TREATAU11 which takes 11% off the total price and shipping is free. I found the length of the strap to be okay for me, but that is a good idea if you are uncomfortable with the length. I've bought two bags from Reebonz at two different times and haven't had problems with authenticity. I think sometimes people return fake bags and keep the real one as Vesna once noted here (but this happens on many sites and in stores too!), so feel free to post pictures up to have it authenticated on the forum. It's safe to buy from there and their shipping is soo fast (my orders came within 1-2 days of ordering via DHL express). It's up to you, there's a ~$500 difference and I think that the croc embossed has more value since it is only $2500 compared to its much higher retail price. The croc is also more sought after. This is a tough decision!  I think it all comes down to which size you'd prefer.

The baby size (middle) looks like this when worn:
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/files/sizes4_1024x1024.jpg?16717
I think that the last image is the largest size and not the small.


----------



## carmennnn

mirn said:


> You're welcome! Yes that is the one, upon checkout you have the chance to use a discount code, just type in TREATAU11 which takes 11% off the total price and shipping is free. I found the length of the strap to be okay for me, but that is a good idea if you are uncomfortable with the length. I've bought two bags from Reebonz at two different times and haven't had problems with authenticity. I think sometimes people return fake bags and keep the real one as Vesna once noted here (but this happens on many sites and in stores too!), so feel free to post pictures up to have it authenticated on the forum. It's safe to buy from there and their shipping is soo fast (my orders came within 1-2 days of ordering via DHL express). It's up to you, there's a ~$500 difference and I think that the croc embossed has more value since it is only $2500 compared to its much higher retail price. The croc is also more sought after. This is a tough decision!  I think it all comes down to which size you'd prefer.




Oh thank you so much! Such a good price $2025 for a brand new bag! I went ahead and bought it  I'll wait for the bag to come and see if I need to strap! But at least I know there's a strap out there for me to buy haha. They also said I can return so at least I can do that if I feel the baby is too small and want the croc embossed.

That's such a shame people do that and ruin the company's reputation  Will I be able to get it authenticated even though there's no auction link etc? Woo I hope my bag comes next week then 

I agree the croc is very good value. The buyer only wants $2400 but ultimately I think what you said about the size of the small was important. I used to have a Celine mini luggage and the micro and sold but because it was too heavy. So knowing me I think the small may be too heavy given it is suede lined wheras the baby is fabric lined. But hey once my baby comes and I think it's too small I can always return and get the croc embossed  I'll be sure to let you know how the baby is  xx


----------



## mirn

carmennnn said:


> Oh thank you so much! Such a good price $2025 for a brand new bag! I went ahead and bought it  I'll wait for the bag to come and see if I need to strap! But at least I know there's a strap out there for me to buy haha. They also said I can return so at least I can do that if I feel the baby is too small and want the croc embossed.
> 
> That's such a shame people do that and ruin the company's reputation  Will I be able to get it authenticated even though there's no auction link etc? Woo I hope my bag comes next week then
> 
> I agree the croc is very good value. The buyer only wants $2400 but ultimately I think what you said about the size of the small was important. I used to have a Celine mini luggage and the micro and sold but because it was too heavy. So knowing me I think the small may be too heavy given it is suede lined wheras the baby is fabric lined. But hey once my baby comes and I think it's too small I can always return and get the croc embossed  I'll be sure to let you know how the baby is  xx



Congratulations! I was going to buy it too but I'm still unsure haha! Yes, I definitely agree about the weight of the bag. The bag should be with you by Monday hopefully.

That's fine, since the bag was purchased off Reebonz I guess that counts as a link  Feel free to post pictures whenever you have time and I'm sure Vesna can help or myself. Hopefully it all goes well


----------



## carmennnn

mirn said:


> Congratulations! I was going to buy it too but I'm still unsure haha! Yes, I definitely agree about the weight of the bag. The bag should be with you by Monday hopefully.
> 
> That's fine, since the bag was purchased off Reebonz I guess that counts as a link  Feel free to post pictures whenever you have time and I'm sure Vesna can help or myself. Hopefully it all goes well



Oh trust me I know how you feel! I only got it because it was such a steal and cheaper than all the eBay ones I found  I'll show you pics and everything ones it comes 

Aww thank you for being so kind mirn I'll be sure to post pics of it to have it authenticated once it comes. I hope it's all good and I don't get a switched out fake one


----------



## mirn

carmennnn said:


> Oh trust me I know how you feel! I only got it because it was such a steal and cheaper than all the eBay ones I found  I'll show you pics and everything ones it comes
> 
> Aww thank you for being so kind mirn I'll be sure to post pics of it to have it authenticated once it comes. I hope it's all good and I don't get a switched out fake one



I know right! Which is why I didn't even bother with all of the eBay listings I saw  No worries, if you could post a picture of it with the long strap on your shoulder that would be great because I don't 100% remember what it looked like on me haha. You should be fine, the switching of fakes happens but only rarely


----------



## RAPH90

Hello, my name is Raphael  

I hope one of you ladies can authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour "Small" for me. I'm trying to get it for my wife. After comparing a looot of photos from different websites (farfetch, net a porter etc) I personally believe it is real. I am only waiting on the seller to snap a photo of the serial number inside the bag so I can compare it to the tag.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kialee89

vesna said:


> hi, phone is the problem , photos are really bad when the seller uses the phone, I do think it is OK, but wanted to be 100% sure




here is the update 
Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

RAPH90 said:


> Hello, my name is Raphael
> 
> I hope one of you ladies can authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour "Small" for me. I'm trying to get it for my wife. After comparing a looot of photos from different websites (farfetch, net a porter etc) I personally believe it is real. I am only waiting on the seller to snap a photo of the serial number inside the bag so I can compare it to the tag.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Hello Raphael, I would actually like to see the signature on the front and inner leather tag as well , closeup and straight, to see the font clearly. Paper  tag is from Yves Saint Laurent times (YSL) which was changed few years ago into Saint Laurent Paris . Paper tag shows Majorelle, a YSL bag which is not this Sac de Jour. So far (until I see the font ) - details look good for sac de jour


----------



## vesna

Kialee89 said:


> here is the update
> Thanks again!


 this looks good to me, but I still can't see the font in front, the rest looks fine


----------



## vesna

r1n78 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this sac the jour nano for me. Thank you!
> Item: Saint laurent san de jour nano
> Listing num: -
> Seller: personal seller
> Link: -


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Thanks so much for your help and advice! I'll keep an eye out but the eBay seller is willing to do a better price through PayPal directly


 that is always risky, unless you link AMEX to paypal, then you would have a good support in case something is not right


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get help with authenticating these SDJ:
> 
> Item Name:100% Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black 'Baby Sac de Jour' Leather Bag
> Item No: 272029064107
> Seller ID: vv118
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272029064107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour - Black
> Item No: 121797785303
> Seller ID: njayes85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121797785303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller is also selling it on this website: http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour/
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Leather Handbag
> Seller: Private seller Sara
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/regents-park/bags/saint-laurent-leather-handbag-/1093049319
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much xx


 #1 authentic


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get help with authenticating these SDJ:
> 
> Item Name:100% Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black 'Baby Sac de Jour' Leather Bag
> Item No: 272029064107
> Seller ID: vv118
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272029064107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour - Black
> Item No: 121797785303
> Seller ID: njayes85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121797785303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller is also selling it on this website: http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour/
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Leather Handbag
> Seller: Private seller Sara
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/regents-park/bags/saint-laurent-leather-handbag-/1093049319
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much xx


 I can't see photos well in this auction


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get help with authenticating these SDJ:
> 
> Item Name:100% Authentic New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black 'Baby Sac de Jour' Leather Bag
> Item No: 272029064107
> Seller ID: vv118
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272029064107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour - Black
> Item No: 121797785303
> Seller ID: njayes85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121797785303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller is also selling it on this website: http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour/
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Leather Handbag
> Seller: Private seller Sara
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/regents-park/bags/saint-laurent-leather-handbag-/1093049319
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much xx


 the last one looks authentic.
I would suggest to break request into posts with one bag each, so that is easier to figure out which is which and easier to reply


----------



## RAPH90

vesna said:


> Hello Raphael, I would actually like to see the signature on the front and inner leather tag as well , closeup and straight, to see the font clearly. Paper  tag is from Yves Saint Laurent times (YSL) which was changed few years ago into Saint Laurent Paris . Paper tag shows Majorelle, a YSL bag which is not this Sac de Jour. So far (until I see the font ) - details look good for sac de jour




Hello Vesna

Thank you for your response. The seller said she bought it in 2013 at barney & new york outlet in Cabazon, CA. She told me also I should go ahead and have it authenticated here even tho she guarantees authenticity. please find more photos attached


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Thanks so much mirn!!
> 
> Here are the additional two photos for the second bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really unsure of which size to get - do you have any suggestions? I'm 5"1 and this will be a work bag. Right now I'm choosing between the Small Croc Embossed and the Baby Grained. I know that the baby is fabric lined so would be alot lighter and the small croc is suede lined. I'm not sure if the small will be too big/heavy. Would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> Thanks xx


 looks good to me


I don't know what to suggest. I personally see this style as an elegant work bag and would have it in larger size, so that it is a truly remarkable tote...small bags that are too elaborate with strap and handles, and also rigid,  although very very popular now, I never liked really


----------



## vesna

RAPH90 said:


> Hello Vesna
> 
> Thank you for your response. The seller said she bought it in 2013 at barney & new york outlet in Cabazon, CA. She told me also I should go ahead and have it authenticated here even tho she guarantees authenticity. please find more photos attached


 Hi Ralph, first of all let me tell you how amazing it is that you are doing this  .. the bag looks good to me, but the paperwork should match if the seller offers it with the bag...there is a number on paper tag and that number should be the left part of serial number inside the pocket of the bag


----------



## RAPH90

RAPH90 said:


> Hello Vesna
> 
> Thank you for your response. The seller said she bought it in 2013 at barney & new york outlet in Cabazon, CA. She told me also I should go ahead and have it authenticated here even tho she guarantees authenticity. please find more photos attached



here is one more


----------



## RAPH90

vesna said:


> Hi Ralph, first of all let me tell you how amazing it is that you are doing this  .. the bag looks good to me, but the paperwork should match if the seller offers it with the bag...there is a number on paper tag and that number should be the left part of serial number inside the pocket of the bag



Dear Vesna

Thank you very much. Somehow I have to make up for all the car parts I'm buying haha...
I will ask the seller to explain the tag, maybe the name change happened at the time she bought it or it was an older model since she got it in an outlet..
I will compare the serial number inside to the tag and i suppose if that matches, I'm good to go?


----------



## Kialee89

vesna said:


> this looks good to me, but I still can't see the font in front, the rest looks fine


 Awesome!! Here they are 


And Thanks again!!


----------



## vesna

RAPH90 said:


> here is one more


 sorry, I am the one who confused you too


all is OK, this COLOUR is Bleu Majorelle !!! Now I got it, that is this blue colour of the bag, not the bag Majorelle. All looks good indeed, I think you are good to go  Silly me, did not look carefully


----------



## mirn

Hi Vesna,

Could you please check this one for me?

Listing : ysl sac de jour
Seller: villapinar
Listing no: 272031900452
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=272031900452&alt=web 

Thank you


----------



## Cafou

Hello.  I just bought this bag and I would like to know when this bag have been created ? I think it is a vintage bag, that's right ? 
Thank you


----------



## vesna

Cafou said:


> Hello.  I just bought this bag and I would like to know when this bag have been created ? I think it is a vintage bag, that's right ?
> Thank you


 it is vintage, but I have no idea from what era, it is so pretty


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Could you please check this one for me?
> 
> Listing : ysl sac de jour
> Seller: villapinar
> Listing no: 272031900452
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=272031900452&alt=web
> 
> Thank you


 it's authentic , however  few buyers complained about the smell of their bags, so be careful, it doesn't hurt to ask the seller if something smells others than leather


----------



## Cafou

Thank you @vesna for your quick reply


----------



## mirn

vesna said:


> it's authentic , however  few buyers complained about the smell of their bags, so be careful, it doesn't hurt to ask the seller if something smells others than leather



Thanks for the tips Vesna


----------



## carmennnn

vesna said:


> looks good to me
> 
> 
> I don't know what to suggest. I personally see this style as an elegant work bag and would have it in larger size, so that it is a truly remarkable tote...small bags that are too elaborate with strap and handles, and also rigid,  although very very popular now, I never liked really



Thanks Vesna, the Baby came and I feel like it's too small so you were right I need the small! My next dilemma is whether to get the croc embossed which is suede lined or the grained which is fabric lined. Do you know if the fabric lining makes it substantially lighter?


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Thanks Vesna, the Baby came and I feel like it's too small so you were right I need the small! My next dilemma is whether to get the croc embossed which is suede lined or the grained which is fabric lined. Do you know if the fabric lining makes it substantially lighter?


 I know it is easier to keep clean, I suffer with suede lining in many bags I own and baby them as crazy....suede is so nasty when it gets patina...I prefer fabric lining myself, I don't know about the weight, I would assume so, because old YSL Downtown bags are much lighter with even heavy fabric lining, then suede ones


----------



## vesna

Cafou said:


> Thank you @vesna for your quick reply


 


mirn said:


> Thanks for the tips Vesna


You are welcome


----------



## newuser2014

Item: Saint Laurent bag
Listing Number: no listing number 
Seller: a r 
Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-yves-saint-laurent/id-1019713646/
Comments: Please help me authenticate this   Thank you so much in advance!! I asked the seller to send me more photos for authentication but I don't know if it is enough so please let me know and I can get her to send more.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Hi all, I'm hoping you could help as this is my first Saint Laurent. My husband purchased this Cabas Chyc Medium Shopper bag for me from Truncompany.com. It looks and smells beautiful but the dust bag throws me off. The stamping almost seems like it ran into the cloth. It didn't come with any authenticity cards. I did notice that inside the bag it has Made In Italy stamped on the Saint Lauren Paris and inside the slip pocket beneath the date stamp.


----------



## Meaghanb123

few more  Should there be a lock or keys inside the clochette?


----------



## carmennnn

vesna said:


> I know it is easier to keep clean, I suffer with suede lining in many bags I own and baby them as crazy....suede is so nasty when it gets patina...I prefer fabric lining myself, I don't know about the weight, I would assume so, because old YSL Downtown bags are much lighter with even heavy fabric lining, then suede ones



Thanks for your advice vesna


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, 

Can I please get help with this SDJ bag vesna or mirn?

Item Name: Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Sac De Jour Gold Hardware RRP $4168.00
Item No: 321904278217
Seller ID: a_drak
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...278217?hash=item4af2fd7ac9:g:ujcAAOSwVL1WBcKW

Additional pictures of actual images:


----------



## carmennnn




----------



## vesna

newuser2014 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent bag
> Listing Number: no listing number
> Seller: a r
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-yves-saint-laurent/id-1019713646/
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this   Thank you so much in advance!! I asked the seller to send me more photos for authentication but I don't know if it is enough so please let me know and I can get her to send more.


 details look good to me


----------



## vesna

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get help with this SDJ bag vesna or mirn?
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Black Pebbled Sac De Jour Gold Hardware RRP $4168.00
> Item No: 321904278217
> Seller ID: a_drak
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...278217?hash=item4af2fd7ac9:g:ujcAAOSwVL1WBcKW
> 
> Additional pictures of actual images:


 looks good to me


----------



## chochips

Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## dmand2

Hello lovely authenticators

Your advice on the following bag would be extremely appreciated:

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 121804193671
Seller: jak_fav_09 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...193671?hash=item1c5c187f87:g:RlEAAOSwAYtWNqOo
Comments: Thank you so much in advance! :urock:


----------



## Sharshar567

Hi! Please help me authenticate!
Item: Saint Laurent bag
Listing Number: 121800999821
Seller: petros55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121800999821
Comments: Please help me authenticate this  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Yviram

Hello &#128522; kindly help me to authenticate this lovely bag. My neighbour selling it for $700 with dustbag and without any authentication cards. 
Your help is highly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Yviram

More pictures. TIA &#128522;


----------



## vesna

Sharshar567 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate!
> Item: Saint Laurent bag
> Listing Number: 121800999821
> Seller: petros55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121800999821
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this  Thank you so much in advance!!


 this is fake


----------



## vesna

chochips said:


> Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much


 I would like to see the photo of the underside of a zipper head and the back of inner leather tag with serial number on it, clear and straight


----------



## chochips

Hello, Vesna
More pictures, i have now









Many thanks


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get help with these two bags: 

Item Name: Authentic YSLLarge Monogram Saint Laurent Leather Satchel Bag excellent conditio
Seller ID: zoeeeeeeess
Item No: 111814978732
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...57064c&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=14&sd=151875463807

Item Name: Authentic As New YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Shopping Bag
Seller ID: mya876897
Item No: 201461619164
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201461619164?ul_noapp=true

Thanks xx


----------



## juriatah

Dear my beloved Ladies ( and guys)

Please have a look at this bag, as it could be my 9th year anniversary 
*
Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Borsa Originale Ottime Condizioni

Listing Number:191728685329

Seller: englandaway2000

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ysl-Saint-La...685329?hash=item2ca3eb9111:g:YOQAAOSw14xWLJUL*

Comments: I really have no idea about YSL since i am a long fan Balenciaga. The pictures look bit too dark? Please let me know if you need anything else to authenticate this.


Thank you!

YS.


----------



## mirn

Hi Vesna,

What do you think about this Sac de Jour? Do you think I should ask for a close up of the inner and exterior signature + underside of zipper heads?

Listing name: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Python Stamped Tote Bag
Listing no: 272035138523
ebay username: princesslauren28
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272035138523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also, I was looking at this duffle. It looks fine but do you think I should also ask for a close up of the inner and exterior signature + underside of zipper heads?

Listing name: SAINT LAURENT YSL DUFFLE Bag - Cross Body
Listing no: 151875463807
ebay username: n.n5402
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151875463807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks Vesna


----------



## vesna

juriatah said:


> Dear my beloved Ladies ( and guys)
> 
> Please have a look at this bag, as it could be my 9th year anniversary
> 
> *Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Borsa Originale Ottime Condizioni*
> 
> *Listing Number:191728685329*
> 
> *Seller: englandaway2000*
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ysl-Saint-La...685329?hash=item2ca3eb9111:g:YOQAAOSw14xWLJUL*
> 
> Comments: I really have no idea about YSL since i am a long fan Balenciaga. The pictures look bit too dark? Please let me know if you need anything else to authenticate this.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> YS.
> 
> View attachment 3180532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180537
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180538


 
looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

mirn said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> What do you think about this Sac de Jour? Do you think I should ask for a close up of the inner and exterior signature + underside of zipper heads?
> 
> Listing name: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Python Stamped Tote Bag
> Listing no: 272035138523
> ebay username: princesslauren28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272035138523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also, I was looking at this duffle. It looks fine but do you think I should also ask for a close up of the inner and exterior signature + underside of zipper heads?
> 
> Listing name: SAINT LAURENT YSL DUFFLE Bag - Cross Body
> Listing no: 151875463807
> ebay username: n.n5402
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151875463807?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks Vesna


 I would ask for for closeup of all signatures, I can't see well on either of those


----------



## vesna

chochips said:


> Hi everyone, any help if this is authentic or not would really be appreciated. Thanks so much


 this one is hard, it is from transition period between Yves Saint Laurent and SLP. Could we see the other side of paper tag with rounded corners, and underside of a zipper head (driver of the zipper)  ?


----------



## vesna

Yviram said:


> More pictures. TIA &#128522;


 looks good to me


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you  

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Caviar Leather Pebblegrain Black Mini Tote Handbag Bag NR 
Listing Number: 361419205718
Seller: balearic1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361419205718


----------



## Yviram

Now I can finally get it &#128077;&#128150;&#128077;
Thanks a lot Vesna. God Bless you &#128522;


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Caviar Leather Pebblegrain Black Mini Tote Handbag Bag NR
> Listing Number: 361419205718
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361419205718


  looks good to me


----------



## juriatah

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you very much !!


----------



## dmand2

mirn said:


> You're welcome! You could try out Reebonz for authentic ones, they sometimes have pre-owned ones in pristine condition.
> 
> I know, it is horrible! 6 grand wow...that is horrible! Glad I could help.
> 
> (FAKE SAINT LAURENT) Usernames are:
> fuchbi047
> 0010nichols
> zoeeeeeeess
> irinagrom047 (just changed username from hahairina)
> skatkatcat
> kalissi112
> qqcuteeee
> adelle0055
> mya876897
> 
> Beware, they are all the same seller under different accounts (with false locations)!
> 
> Here are screenshots of current Saint laurent fakes on ebay:
> 36.media.tumblr.com/f35673b87cb5ca3e2251056a104c7e33/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao1_540.png
> 36.media.tumblr.com/ee35b9d0851a55f25d4ac562704a5be1/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao2_250.png
> 41.media.tumblr.com/281c7479e9f60414c068a3016db94ae8/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao3_1280.png
> 40.media.tumblr.com/d0c878ecb7c41e05ad92cbbbd46ebe14/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao4_1280.png
> 41.media.tumblr.com/b99ded2632a86489f0c94cdc06fa80e0/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao6_1280.png
> 40.media.tumblr.com/fa582d24803c9e68358f048bd9d15986/tumblr_nxdbqqzEzD1r96i8ao7_1280.png




Thank you so much Mirn. I'll take note of these, but also be extra sure to authenticate any possible YSL purchases as this is a new brand to me and so I know I could be duped easily.


Yes, I came very close to being the purchaser of that $6K Chanel, but it became very clear it was a fake when simple requests were denied and behaviour became very suspicious. Despite reports to eBay and Chanel - nothing!


The sting for me is I'm based in Australia so even if these bags reach a high selling point, they still come out cheaper overall than buying from Reebonz etc as OS imports like that attract insane customs fees that mean purchase prices end up about 1.5 the original!! That was why I was so disappointed about both the Chanel and the YSL as I would have avoided these extra charges. 


Oh, well, thank you again for saving me a big waste of money and for an important education.


----------



## dmand2

mirn said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm also in Australia and Reebonz and a few other websites send bags without custom fees (these fees + shipping are included in the sale price). There are no extra hidden costs which is great, I have made a couple of purchases from Reebonz and I have paid nothing more than what was written on the listing page of the bag. There are a few other sites that do this too. Their Chanel bags are at a good price I think, I had seen a few sales of 40% off Chanel products twice in the past 6 months where you can find some good deals. If you live in Sydney, you could visit the store and they have a Chanel display at the front, however their staff lack manners and know nothing about brands and models which made me decide to never visit their Sydney concept store again. Hope this helps!




Wow, Mirn, didn't realise you are another Australian-er!!  You KNOW the customs SUFFERING and the lack of any or decent goods in our country!


Great, I'll have to look into Reebonz with that info in mind. I do use MatchesFashion too, but their YSL range is limited (and no Chanel).


I visit Sydney a lot, but I'll avoid based on what you've said. This lack of customer service is something I just don't understand. Apart from one Louboutin SA in Melbourne (PM me for name if interested), I refuse to purchase anything from Australia due to the *appalling *manner in which I have been treated and I am known worldwide as a VIP in this area so it's crazy. Gucci and Hermes knows customer care, but I will avoid Louboutin, especially Collins St boutique, Melbourne, like the plague and have advised Head Office if I cannot purchase a piece from my SA, I would rather pay more to buy the item from OS than from Australian sources due to the numerous horrific experiences. 


**Apologies all - this is off-thread, but an important topic, especially for those based in Australia!**


----------



## mirn

dmand2 said:


> Wow, Mirn, didn't realise you are another Australian-er!!  You KNOW the customs SUFFERING and the lack of any or decent goods in our country!
> 
> 
> Great, I'll have to look into Reebonz with that info in mind. I do use MatchesFashion too, but their YSL range is limited (and no Chanel).
> 
> 
> I visit Sydney a lot, but I'll avoid based on what you've said. This lack of customer service is something I just don't understand. Apart from one Louboutin SA in Melbourne (PM me for name if interested), I refuse to purchase anything from Australia due to the *appalling *manner in which I have been treated and I am known worldwide as a VIP in this area so it's crazy. Gucci and Hermes knows customer care, but I will avoid Louboutin, especially Collins St boutique, Melbourne, like the plague and have advised Head Office if I cannot purchase a piece from my SA, I would rather pay more to buy the item from OS than from Australian sources due to the numerous horrific experiences.
> 
> 
> **Apologies all - this is off-thread, but an important topic, especially for those based in Australia!**



Yes it is absolutely the worst! And our poor AUD exchange rate doesn't help.. 

I completely understand, I refuse to purchase items when treated poorly. After all, they make commission off us and I personally don't think they deserve to! I agree with you 100% which is why I usually shop online but we must be extra cautious because of replica bags being returned to boutiques which are then unknowingly SOLD to us - so we should try to authenticate everything, no matter where it is purchased. Fakes are becoming really good and because of this, there is obviously the issue with eBay scammers and frauds.


----------



## dmand2

mirn said:


> Yes it is absolutely the worst! And our poor AUD exchange rate doesn't help..
> 
> I completely understand, I refuse to purchase items when treated poorly. After all, they make commission off us and I personally don't think they deserve to! I agree with you 100% which is why I usually shop online but we must be extra cautious because of replica bags being returned to boutiques which are then unknowingly SOLD to us - so we should try to authenticate everything, no matter where it is purchased. Fakes are becoming really good and because of this, there is obviously the issue with eBay scammers and frauds.




It's the lowest since May 2009!!!


Totally agree. I've explained it as the fact that shopping at this level is the whole ambiance - not just the product. I want to be made to feel special when I am spending thousands of dollars - not belittled, yelled at, cursed at, etc. The whole experience is meant to be exciting and make me feel like a princess who ends up with gorgeous goods. Therefore, I'd rather go online if I'm not assured such customer care. Then of course the fraudsters try to ruin that, which is where you wonderful authenticators come in to save the day!!!! xxx


----------



## Thythy87

Hi ladies!

Could you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased on reebonz? 

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Small Satchel 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Reebonz
Link: The link has been removed, as the sale has ended 
Comments: sorry I couldn't provide any more info! Hopefully you can still help me

Thank you!!!


----------



## chochips

Hello, Vesna

More pictures 














If you need more picture , please tell me

Many Thanks


----------



## Wingwoman

Hi please kindly authenticate 

Item : classic saint laurent shopper tote with metal     chain, leather, double handle and interlocking YSL signature buckle closure

Listing # : 354117 B0WO7 

Seller : a very good friend of mine not online seller...(sold it to me becoz she needs the money)


Why cant i post pictures???


----------



## Zumba Angel

Good day,

Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this YSL bag, let me know if more pics are required, thanks much!!

Item: YSL black calf leather doctor bag
Seller: angelayy
Link: Cool find: YSL Black Calf Leather Doctor's Bag for $368 http://carousell.com/p/30473549

Hope to hear fm you soon, thank you!


----------



## Sagey

Item: Ysl Roady hobo bag

Listing Number: na

Seller: private sale

Link: na

Hi I'm interested in this hobo bag but concern about it not having the inside zipper pocket and the ysl tag is in the hanging zipper pouch. Thanks for helping.


----------



## gracie_joon

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Red Smooth Calfskin GHW
Listing Number: VLR398709.0315
Seller: Chic Editions
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/87SGWPBvlZ/?taken-by=chiceditions

Comments: The seller claims that the bag does not come with the signature lock and authenticity card, but the bag is authentic and new when they received it. How can the bag not have both items?


----------



## vesna

Thythy87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased on reebonz?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Small Satchel
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: The link has been removed, as the sale has ended
> Comments: sorry I couldn't provide any more info! Hopefully you can still help me
> 
> Thank you!!!
> View attachment 3183199
> View attachment 3183200
> View attachment 3183203


I think it is  authentic too


----------



## vesna

chochips said:


> Hello, Vesna
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need more picture , please tell me
> 
> Many Thanks


 looks good so far, but I would need to see the rounded corners paper tag on the other side where the writing in French is


----------



## Thythy87

Thanks! Greatly appreciated &#128578;


----------



## vesna

Wingwoman said:


> Hi please kindly authenticate
> 
> Item : classic saint laurent shopper tote with metal     chain, leather, double handle and interlocking YSL signature buckle closure
> 
> Listing # : 354117 B0WO7
> 
> Seller : a very good friend of mine not online seller...(sold it to me becoz she needs the money)
> 
> 
> Why cant i post pictures???


 try attach function


----------



## vesna

Zumba Angel said:


> Good day,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this YSL bag, let me know if more pics are required, thanks much!!
> 
> Item: YSL black calf leather doctor bag
> Seller: angelayy
> Link: Cool find: YSL Black Calf Leather Doctor's Bag for $368 http://carousell.com/p/30473549
> 
> Hope to hear fm you soon, thank you!


 details look good, authentic


----------



## vesna

Sagey said:


> Item: Ysl Roady hobo bag
> 
> Listing Number: na
> 
> Seller: private sale
> 
> Link: na
> 
> Hi I'm interested in this hobo bag but concern about it not having the inside zipper pocket and the ysl tag is in the hanging zipper pouch. Thanks for helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184558
> View attachment 3184562
> View attachment 3184563
> View attachment 3184564
> View attachment 3184565
> View attachment 3184566
> View attachment 3184567


 Roady hobo which does not have a zipper pocket inside, has a separate hanging pouch with this leather tag, and all details look good to me


----------



## vesna

gracie_joon said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Red Smooth Calfskin GHW
> Listing Number: VLR398709.0315
> Seller: Chic Editions
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/87SGWPBvlZ/?taken-by=chiceditions
> 
> Comments: The seller claims that the bag does not come with the signature lock and authenticity card, but the bag is authentic and new when they received it. How can the bag not have both items?


 I cant see anything on one distant photo, we need to see closeups of all signature prints  outer and inside, leather tag and serial number print from inside the pocket


----------



## Sagey

vesna said:


> Roady hobo which does not have a zipper pocket inside, has a separate hanging pouch with this leather tag, and all details look good to me




Thanks Versna one more concern the leather on edge side of the base and one side of bag is wavy.. Do you know the cause?


----------



## gracie_joon

gracie_joon said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Red Smooth Calfskin GHW
> Listing Number: VLR398709.0315
> Seller: Chic Editions
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/87SGWPBvlZ/?taken-by=chiceditions
> 
> Comments: The seller claims that the bag does not come with the signature lock and authenticity card, but the bag is authentic and new when they received it. How can the bag not have both items?



Sorry that I'm unable to upload any pictures, but they are viewable from dropbox here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cct0uymsxq2a1tk/AAD3VHh8VkZb3z9e6l1ZW88Ea?dl=0


----------



## Zumba Angel

vesna said:


> details look good, authentic




Dear Vesna,

Thank you so much for your prompt authentication, really happy to hear that!  have a great day!

Cheers!


----------



## vesna

gracie_joon said:


> Sorry that I'm unable to upload any pictures, but they are viewable from dropbox here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cct0uymsxq2a1tk/AAD3VHh8VkZb3z9e6l1ZW88Ea?dl=0


 all of this looks good, I have never seen zipper pulls like these, the rest looks authentic....they could have lost the lock and cards, I don't know to be honest...confusing, it is zipper pulls that I have never seen before that worry me, but that could mean that I just haven't seen it, does not mean it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

Sagey said:


> Thanks Versna one more concern the leather on edge side of the base and one side of bag is wavy.. Do you know the cause?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185255


 the rest looks good to e, and what is with this leather piping really ? I don't know. I know that Roady with leopard interior comes with the external pouch on a strap and the tag is on it, font looks good, everything, but this piping is strange...YSL does not sell second grade bags anywhere, or damaged


----------



## gracie_joon

vesna said:


> all of this looks good, I have never seen zipper pulls like these, the rest looks authentic....they could have lost the lock and cards, I don't know to be honest...confusing, it is zipper pulls that I have never seen before that worry me, but that could mean that I just haven't seen it, does not mean it is not authentic



Dear Vesna,

Thanks so much for the fast reply. I've checked the zipper pullers on all the SDJ on YSL's page as well as other sellers, you are right, something is not right! They are all gold metal pullers, only this bag is in black leather!! 

Problem is, YSL has moved out from Malaysia two months back so I can't validate with other SDJ in the boutique. 

Do you know of any authenticator that is able to issue a letter on this matter so that I can get a refund? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sagey

vesna said:


> the rest looks good to e, and what is with this leather piping really ? I don't know. I know that Roady with leopard interior comes with the external pouch on a strap and the tag is on it, font looks good, everything, but this piping is strange...YSL does not sell second grade bags anywhere, or damaged




Thanks Vesna. Yea I think the piping is strange for what should be a quality bag.. I'm on the fence about it.. Thanks for you opinion. So everything looks authentic beside the piping... Do you need any other pics to triple check its authenticity?


----------



## vesna

gracie_joon said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Thanks so much for the fast reply. I've checked the zipper pullers on all the SDJ on YSL's page as well as other sellers, you are right, something is not right! They are all gold metal pullers, only this bag is in black leather!!
> 
> Problem is, YSL has moved out from Malaysia two months back so I can't validate with other SDJ in the boutique.
> 
> Do you know of any authenticator that is able to issue a letter on this matter so that I can get a refund?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


 Hi, you can do a search on tPF for paid authentication, My Poupette is one I have heard about. They will charge you but their paper is worth for disputes


----------



## vesna

Sagey said:


> Thanks Vesna. Yea I think the piping is strange for what should be a quality bag.. I'm on the fence about it.. Thanks for you opinion. So everything looks authentic beside the piping... Do you need any other pics to triple check its authenticity?


 it looks fine to me , but the piping is indeed strange


----------



## Sagey

vesna said:


> it looks fine to me , but the piping is indeed strange




Thanks Vesna for your help [emoji106]


----------



## phoebspeebs

Hi everybody, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these two bags! Thanks so much in advance!

Bag 1: 
Name: SAINT LAURENT NANO BLACK STAMPED PYTHON LEATHER SAC DE JOUR AUTHENTIC HANDBAG
Seller: fashionklozet 
Item Number: 272042683058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM

Bag 2:
Name: NWT Yves Saint Laurent Paris YSL Sac de Jour Nano Bag Black ($1990)
Seller: kathezho
Item Number: 181929046110
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM


----------



## Sagey

vesna said:


> it looks fine to me , but the piping is indeed strange




So is the bag authentic in your opinion with the piping issue?


----------



## vesna

phoebspeebs said:


> Hi everybody, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these two bags! Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Bag 1:
> Name: SAINT LAURENT NANO BLACK STAMPED PYTHON LEATHER SAC DE JOUR AUTHENTIC HANDBAG
> Seller: fashionklozet
> Item Number: 272042683058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM
> 
> Bag 2:
> Name: NWT Yves Saint Laurent Paris YSL Sac de Jour Nano Bag Black ($1990)
> Seller: kathezho
> Item Number: 181929046110
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM


 both links point to the same bag for me, and there is not enough photos to authenticate.


----------



## vesna

Sagey said:


> So is the bag authentic in your opinion with the piping issue?


 I honestly don't know. All the details look good but piping is so strange. I understand flaking of leather issues with some YSL bags in the past, but I have never seen sloppy stitching and piping. I am afraid I can't say anything for certain.


----------



## vesna

phoebspeebs said:


> Hi everybody, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these two bags! Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Bag 1:
> Name: SAINT LAURENT NANO BLACK STAMPED PYTHON LEATHER SAC DE JOUR AUTHENTIC HANDBAG
> Seller: fashionklozet
> Item Number: 272042683058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM
> 
> Bag 2:
> Name: NWT Yves Saint Laurent Paris YSL Sac de Jour Nano Bag Black ($1990)
> Seller: kathezho
> Item Number: 181929046110
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...683058?hash=item3f5701eab2:g:uE8AAOSwYHxWQsCM


 If the second one is this one 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...046110?hash=item2a5bd0f05e:g:LIQAAOSwYHxWQrfA


this one is fake. The first one I am not sure at all


----------



## phoebspeebs

vesna said:


> If the second one is this one
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...046110?hash=item2a5bd0f05e:g:LIQAAOSwYHxWQrfA
> 
> 
> this one is fake. The first one I am not sure at all



Ok thanks so much for letting me know. I'm trying to ask for more pics from the other seller but they're not responding.


----------



## Baghag25

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131650410586

Hi everyone, is the above cabas chyc authentic? Is it worth the price? The starting bid was 450... I have bid up to 850 and have still not met the reserve. What would we a fair price? Is this authentic? Seller does not have receipt and bag has been discontinued. Thanks!


----------



## Baghag25

Baghag25 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131650410586
> 
> Hi everyone, is the above cabas chyc authentic? Is it worth the price? The starting bid was 450... I have bid up to 850 and have still not met the reserve. What would we a fair price? Is this authentic? Seller does not have receipt and bag has been discontinued. Thanks!


I have just contacted seller and she said the asking price is $1100... is that a fair price?

additionally, is this bag authentic and is this a fair price?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-fuschia-8955511/?tref=category


----------



## vesna

Baghag25 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131650410586
> 
> Hi everyone, is the above cabas chyc authentic? Is it worth the price? The starting bid was 450... I have bid up to 850 and have still not met the reserve. What would we a fair price? Is this authentic? Seller does not have receipt and bag has been discontinued. Thanks!


 this looks like an authentic bag and seems in fine condition...as what the fair price is, yes it is I think because this model is very popular


please post in the format of post #1


----------



## vesna

Baghag25 said:


> I have just contacted seller and she said the asking price is $1100... is that a fair price?
> 
> additionally, is this bag authentic and is this a fair price?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-fuschia-8955511/?tref=category


 I would like to see all the signatures straight, enlarged if possible, outer ones, inside one, serial number from the pocket of the bag inside


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this Yves Saint Laurent bag? model?year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


----------



## Zumba Angel

Good day,

Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this YSL bag, let me know if more pics are required, thanks!

Item: YSL muse bag
Seller: shh010
Link: http://carousell.com/p/34826260

Seller say no serial number behind the brand tag in the inner pocket though..is it possible for an authentic bag? 

Below is additional pic 1.

Hope to hear fm you soon, thank you!


----------



## Zumba Angel

Additional pic 2



Zumba Angel said:


> Good day,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this YSL bag, let me know if more pics are required, thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL muse bag
> Seller: shh010
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/34826260
> 
> Seller say no serial number behind the brand tag in the inner pocket though..is it possible for an authentic bag?
> 
> Hope to hear fm you soon, thank you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Sharon


----------



## Zumba Angel

Additional pic 3..



Zumba Angel said:


> Additional pic 2


----------



## Zumba Angel

Just to add: size of bag is (25cm X 20cm)


----------



## liahnl

Hi All,

Please help authenticate this Saint Laurent Medium Collage Bag


----------



## Touchs

Hello,

Could I please get help with this SDJ? I'm not familiar with these type of bags.

Item Name: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag In Black Leather
Seller ID: baylor21
Item No: 141832039204
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/141832039204

Thanks !


----------



## chochips

Hi, Vesna
Sorry for delay. Its more photo .





Many Thanks


----------



## Lovetodress

Hi ladies, can someone please have a look at this and let me know if this is authentic? Thank you in advance

Item: Belle De Jour pouch red

Listing Number: 161891373178

Seller: superminty 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/161891373178


----------



## madame_melissa

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Medium Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 221944770236
Seller: webhome22
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...770236?hash=item33acf06ebc:g:mzAAAOSwiwVWTRBw
Comments: Thanks in advance ladies xx

Item: Signature Clutch Bag With Tassle
Listing Number: 252176436664
Seller: goodbuykitty1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Classic-...436664?hash=item3ab6e30db8:g:YX0AAOSweuxWTUa8


----------



## vesna

chochips said:


> Hi, Vesna
> Sorry for delay. Its more photo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

jensen said:


> could anyone tell me more about this Yves Saint Laurent bag? model?year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


 are you asking if it is authentic ? Are you the seller ?


----------



## vesna

Zumba Angel said:


> Additional pic 3..


 serial number should be on the back of a brown leather tag on the outside of the pocket, please ask her to look again, also underside of the zipper head (not pull)


----------



## vesna

liahnl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help authenticate this Saint Laurent Medium Collage Bag


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Touchs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I please get help with this SDJ? I'm not familiar with these type of bags.
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag In Black Leather
> Seller ID: baylor21
> Item No: 141832039204
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141832039204
> 
> Thanks !


 this is a fake


----------



## vesna

Lovetodress said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please have a look at this and let me know if this is authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Belle De Jour pouch red
> 
> Listing Number: 161891373178
> 
> Seller: superminty
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/161891373178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194068
> View attachment 3194069


 sorry these are impossible to authenticate because of great fakes and lack of details that are special...perhaps the inner tag inside the dust bag and  papers could help ?


----------



## vesna

madame_melissa said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Medium Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 221944770236
> Seller: webhome22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...770236?hash=item33acf06ebc:g:mzAAAOSwiwVWTRBw
> Comments: Thanks in advance ladies xx
> 
> Item: Signature Clutch Bag With Tassle
> Listing Number: 252176436664
> Seller: goodbuykitty1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Classic-...436664?hash=item3ab6e30db8:g:YX0AAOSweuxWTUa8


 #1 I am not sure, details are smeared in photos (I am trying to see the font clearly)
#2 is a fake in my opinion


----------



## jensen

vesna said:


> are you asking if it is authentic ? Are you the seller ?


I would like to buy it.is it authentic?it looks so I guess?thanx


----------



## vesna

jensen said:


> could anyone tell me more about this Yves Saint Laurent bag? model?year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


 looks authentic, this is a Catwalk from 2007, here is the thread about it 


http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...ost-pics-of-ysl-catwalk-bags-here-368683.html


----------



## jensen

vesna said:


> looks authentic, this is a Catwalk from 2007, here is the thread about it
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...ost-pics-of-ysl-catwalk-bags-here-368683.html



Thank you it's so cool with the shiny leather.have a lovely day


----------



## Zumba Angel

vesna said:


> serial number should be on the back of a brown leather tag on the outside of the pocket, please ask her to look again, also underside of the zipper head (not pull)



Thank you Vesna for your advice, seller has not been responding to my request for more pics, will post the pics once I hear fm her. Have a great day!


----------



## Lovetodress

vesna said:


> sorry these are impossible to authenticate because of great fakes and lack of details that are special...perhaps the inner tag inside the dust bag and  papers could help ?




Thank you for your response! Just waiting to hear back from seller but I have a feeling I won't  slightly sad


----------



## heyrenee

Item: royal blue nano sac de jour
Listing #: 321923726815
Seller: clementinebags 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT...-TOTE-BRAND-NEW-2190-/321923726815?nav=SEARCH
Comments: first time on this forum, very new to these bags! Thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## heyrenee

Item: croc embossed baby sac de jour black
Listing#: 141830768809
Seller: bagsanity
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-YSL-...MBOSSED-TOTE-HANDBAG-/141830768809?nav=SEARCH
Comments: TIA! (Sorry for the multiple requests)


----------



## vesna

heyrenee said:


> Item: royal blue nano sac de jour
> Listing #: 321923726815
> Seller: clementinebags
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT...-TOTE-BRAND-NEW-2190-/321923726815?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: first time on this forum, very new to these bags! Thanks in advance everyone!!


 I think it looks fine, I would like to see inner leather tag with signature as well to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

heyrenee said:


> Item: croc embossed baby sac de jour black
> Listing#: 141830768809
> Seller: bagsanity
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-YSL-...MBOSSED-TOTE-HANDBAG-/141830768809?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: TIA! (Sorry for the multiple requests)


 authentic


as many posts you wish until you find your holy grail bag, if ever LOL.....good luck


----------



## Lovetodress

Lovetodress said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please have a look at this and let me know if this is authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Belle De Jour pouch red
> 
> Listing Number: 161891373178
> 
> Seller: superminty
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/161891373178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194068
> View attachment 3194069




Additional photos here


----------



## leabear

Hi, this is just a general question. I'm looking for a YSL le sixieme, I have seen two advertised on ebay from two different sellers, but the have *exactly* the same serial number! Is that possible? Like the Louis Vuitton bags which have the same code numbers because they're not actual "serial numbers" per se? The bags look perfect in every single way otherwise, so my question is, is there a way 2 different le sixiemes can have the same serial number / numerical code?

Thanks in advance! Lea


----------



## yellowjello

Please authenticate.  Thank you in advance.

Auth Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Purse Satchel Tweed Slim Mauve Gray YSL
curiosityconsignmentstore 
391321597059
link


----------



## heyrenee

vesna said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> as many posts you wish until you find your holy grail bag, if ever LOL.....good luck



You are seriously the best!!! Thank you &#128156;&#128513;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## natalia0128

Can you check this one?
 All the pictures they gave.

Item number :161895721095


----------



## leabear

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask question, I couldn't find a more appropriate thread. Please let me know if there is another thread in which I should ask this question. Thanks again! 



leabear said:


> Hi, this is just a general question. I'm looking for a YSL le sixieme, I have seen two advertised on ebay from two different sellers, but the have *exactly* the same serial number! Is that possible? Like the Louis Vuitton bags which have the same code numbers because they're not actual "serial numbers" per se? The bags look perfect in every single way otherwise, so my question is, is there a way 2 different le sixiemes can have the same serial number / numerical code?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Lea


----------



## msrexy

Item: YSL Black Matelasse Quilted Wallet 
Listing Number: 181932096860
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Blac...096860?hash=item2a5bff7d5c:g:oLsAAOSwPcVVok6H

Hi Could you please help me Authenticate this wallet. 

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Lovetodress said:


> Additional photos here
> View attachment 3195991
> View attachment 3195992


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

leabear said:


> Hi, this is just a general question. I'm looking for a YSL le sixieme, I have seen two advertised on ebay from two different sellers, but the have *exactly* the same serial number! Is that possible? Like the Louis Vuitton bags which have the same code numbers because they're not actual "serial numbers" per se? The bags look perfect in every single way otherwise, so my question is, is there a way 2 different le sixiemes can have the same serial number / numerical code?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Lea


 yes, Yves saint Laurent bags have identical numbers, both left and right one for the same bag - left is the number for the model, and right one for the type of leather. As long as they are made of the same type of leather, they should both have the same numbers.


----------



## vesna

yellowjello said:


> Please authenticate.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Auth Yves Saint Laurent Shoulder Bag Purse Satchel Tweed Slim Mauve Gray YSL
> curiosityconsignmentstore
> 391321597059
> link


 all details look authentic to me


----------



## vesna

natalia0128 said:


> Can you check this one?
> All the pictures they gave.
> 
> Item number :161895721095


 sorry , there is not close-up of any signatures from inside the bag, I can not tell anything about it, sorry


----------



## vesna

leabear said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask question, I couldn't find a more appropriate thread. Please let me know if there is another thread in which I should ask this question. Thanks again!


 it is perfect right here, it is just that I am not on the forum all the time  but when I can...all is great


----------



## Lovetodress

vesna said:


> this looks good to me




Thank you!! Does it have any serial number on the pouch I can check? Thank you once again


----------



## vesna

msrexy said:


> Item: YSL Black Matelasse Quilted Wallet
> Listing Number: 181932096860
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Blac...096860?hash=item2a5bff7d5c:g:oLsAAOSwPcVVok6H
> 
> Hi Could you please help me Authenticate this wallet.
> 
> Thank you


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Lovetodress said:


> Thank you!! Does it have any serial number on the pouch I can check? Thank you once again


 inside the pocket there is a serial number in gold print, it should match the one on the paper tag


----------



## leabear

vesna said:


> yes, Yves saint Laurent bags have identical numbers, both left and right one for the same bag - left is the number for the model, and right one for the type of leather. As long as they are made of the same type of leather, they should both have the same numbers.


That's awesome! This is my first foray into YSL so I wasn't sure what the deal was with the numbers. Thank you for your help! Lea


----------



## yellowjello

vesna said:


> all details look authentic to me



Yay! Thank you so much vesna!


----------



## Lovetodress

Lovetodress said:


> Thank you!! Does it have any serial number on the pouch I can check? Thank you once again




Thank you vesna!! This doesn't look like gold print thou?!


----------



## fashion_fan

Can some body please tell me if the lining of the ysl small cross ysl monogramme bag has ever been any colour other than black. Bought a bag from consignment and worried about the lining. Is there any tips to show the nag is real?


----------



## Germainee

How do I upload pictures yall to authenciate for me ):


----------



## phoebspeebs

Hi guys need help authenticating this bag, thanks so much in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour Bag - Small
Item Number: 262160523867
Seller: california929 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262160523867?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Germainee

Item: saint laurent medium cabas rive gauche tote 
Item number 20131315680
Seller: jiselle

Help me authenciate please please

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/micds9cnrrbqjdu/AAAEBLP85TI6P_OZwY2NRiBSa?dl=0


----------



## Germainee

Do you know how to authenciate? Can help me?


----------



## Cillaj

Hi there,

I would highly appreciate to get your expertise on the bag below, any ideas?


Item:YSL Classic Monogram Universite Bag Small - Beige
Listing Number: 201471616517
Seller: Ebay: alicisimo Feedback score: 361)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201471616517?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

Many thanks


----------



## Germainee

Item: saint laurent medium cabas rive gauche tote 
Item number 20131315680
Seller: jiselle

Help me authenciate please please.
Thanks soooooo much! Really appreciate


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/micds9cnrrbqjdu/AAAEBLP85TI6P_OZwY2NRiBSa?dl=0


----------



## vesna

Cillaj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would highly appreciate to get your expertise on the bag below, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Item:YSL Classic Monogram Universite Bag Small - Beige
> Listing Number: 201471616517
> Seller: Ebay: alicisimo Feedback score: 361)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201471616517?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Many thanks


 Hi, I would need to see straight clear photos of both inner signatures for sure, and if possible to photograph inner serial number


----------



## vesna

Lovetodress said:


> Thank you vesna!! This doesn't look like gold print thou?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197911


 I have not seen anything like this before


----------



## Lovetodress

vesna said:


> I have not seen anything like this before




Omg I nearly fell for it.. I was about to pick it up but decided to ask for the pic of the serial number! Better luck next time! Thank you so much vesna x


----------



## vesna

Germainee said:


> Item: saint laurent medium cabas rive gauche tote
> Item number 20131315680
> Seller: jiselle
> 
> Help me authenciate please please
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/micds9cnrrbqjdu/AAAEBLP85TI6P_OZwY2NRiBSa?dl=0


 


Germainee said:


> Do you know how to authenciate? Can help me?


 


Germainee said:


> How do I upload pictures yall to authenciate for me ):


 I think this is not authentic


----------



## vesna

Lovetodress said:


> Omg I nearly fell for it.. I was about to pick it up but decided to ask for the pic of the serial number! Better luck next time! Thank you so much vesna x


 yes, these are tricky, it is supposed to have a gold print of the serial number made of two parts and they are only digits, no letters...always good to check, before you enter a tedious dispute later


----------



## vesna

phoebspeebs said:


> Hi guys need help authenticating this bag, thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour Bag - Small
> Item Number: 262160523867
> Seller: california929
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262160523867?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 looks authentic at first look, but I would really like to see straight large photos of front and inside signatures to see the font clearly, also inner serial number would be great to see


----------



## 268eddie

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a YSL cassandre tassel bag from a seller in a local community group.  She owns and sells quite a few designer items so I trust that her bag is authentic.  Bought it at low price as she lost the dust bag and all paperworks.  When I came to this forum I am surprised to see so many YSL fakes around and now I'm worried my purchase is not authentic.  


Please kindly authenticate for me:
YSL cassandre tassel bag (black)
http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/268eddie/library/YSL cassandre tassel bag?sort=3&page=1
No dust bag, no paperwork, only came with a box.  There's embossed codes on the inside of the pocket - it was very hard to capture and read as it was embossed on suede.  I could make out "made in italy" with a torch.  
Thank you so much!


----------



## sarahxx14

Hi Vesna, 

I need help to authenticate this bag.

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Large Monogram Satchel In Black
Item Number: 172009644134
Seller: purselove17
Link: here


----------



## phoebspeebs

vesna said:


> looks authentic at first look, but I would really like to see straight large photos of front and inside signatures to see the font clearly, also inner serial number would be great to see



Thank you for getting back to me! I've tried contacting the seller to ask for more pics but they haven't responded yet. Again thanks so much for your help(:


----------



## vesna

268eddie said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased a YSL cassandre tassel bag from a seller in a local community group.  She owns and sells quite a few designer items so I trust that her bag is authentic.  Bought it at low price as she lost the dust bag and all paperworks.  When I came to this forum I am surprised to see so many YSL fakes around and now I'm worried my purchase is not authentic.
> 
> 
> Please kindly authenticate for me:
> YSL cassandre tassel bag (black)
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/268eddie/library/YSL cassandre tassel bag?sort=3&page=1
> No dust bag, no paperwork, only came with a box.  There's embossed codes on the inside of the pocket - it was very hard to capture and read as it was embossed on suede.  I could make out "made in italy" with a torch.
> Thank you so much!


 the inside leather tag with signature does not look good in my opinion


----------



## vesna

sarahxx14 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I need help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Large Monogram Satchel In Black
> Item Number: 172009644134
> Seller: purselove17
> Link: here


 I am not sure because inner tag with signature is not visible well, as well as outer signature...she sold a fake Chanel according to tPF Chanel forum, so I would be very careful


----------



## MBLove

If someone could authenticate this listing I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you. 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Handbag
Listing Number:111833620240
Seller: lanfash 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111833620240 
Comments:


----------



## sarahxx14

vesna said:


> I am not sure because inner tag with signature is not visible well, as well as outer signature...she sold a fake Chanel according to tPF Chanel forum, so I would be very careful



Thank you Vesna! Appreciated your help


----------



## jtan13

Hey all!

Would love to get someone's opinion to see if this bag is authentic or not.. Thanks!


----------



## fashionpro

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag? 

Item: Saint Laurent Handtasche Henkeltasche Sac De Jour aus Leder, schwarz
Listing number: 201472282485
Seller: karolinb1986
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201472282485 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## j.alva

HI! Kindly authenticate:

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Mini Black GHW

Listing Number: 297937 527411

Seller: Canon e-Bags Prime (Philippines)

Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1662014537392327.1073746051.1478728122387637&type=3 

Comments:


----------



## vesna

jtan13 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Would love to get someone's opinion to see if this bag is authentic or not.. Thanks!


 I am not sure because inner tag with signature is not visible well, as well as outer signature


----------



## vesna

fashionpro said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Handtasche Henkeltasche Sac De Jour aus Leder, schwarz
> Listing number: 201472282485
> Seller: karolinb1986
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201472282485
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 I would like to see the inner leather tag with signature


----------



## vesna

j.alva said:


> HI! Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas Mini Black GHW
> 
> Listing Number: 297937 527411
> 
> Seller: Canon e-Bags Prime (Philippines)
> 
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1662014537392327.1073746051.1478728122387637&type=3
> 
> Comments:


 authentic


----------



## malakru

Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch
Listing Number: not provided
Seller: not provided
Link: not provided
Comments: I ve never seen blue stitches on black clutch. I would like to buy it, but I am not sure, is that real or not?































Thanks a lot!


----------



## lovechildmonste

Item: YSL Muse Oversize
Listing Number:  231681355536
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231681355536?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I would say the Muse looks authentic but I need a second opinion.  Also, I see the same item listed in another one of her listings... Please see below...

Item:  YSL Muse 
Listing # 231637495413
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231637495413?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment:  This listing shows the same photo above. As to whether she has two in stock, or just decided to list it twice, I'm not sure.  This is something I will have to confirm with her.  Regardless, basing on the photos, does the bag appear to be authentic? Anyone who bought from this Ebay seller before?


----------



## ClassyMumma

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch
Listing Number: 151896665555
Seller: directshowrooms
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...53439a8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191747590586

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, as it is quite alot of money that I am spending on ebay and I have been fooled before. Thanks


----------



## ClassyMumma

That looks fake to me. I have never seen YSL do that sort of stitching on the Belle DU Jour Clutch.


----------



## malakru

http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-l...t-belle-du-jour-clutch/p/362596601/detail.fly

I just found this one... Can it be real?


----------



## vesna

malakru said:


> Item: Belle Du Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: not provided
> Seller: not provided
> Link: not provided
> Comments: I ve never seen blue stitches on black clutch. I would like to buy it, but I am not sure, is that real or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 I have never seen contrasting stitching like this either


----------



## vesna

lovechildmonste said:


> Item: YSL Muse Oversize
> Listing Number:  231681355536
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231681355536?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I would say the Muse looks authentic but I need a second opinion.  Also, I see the same item listed in another one of her listings... Please see below...
> 
> Item:  YSL Muse
> Listing # 231637495413
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231637495413?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment:  This listing shows the same photo above. As to whether she has two in stock, or just decided to list it twice, I'm not sure.  This is something I will have to confirm with her.  Regardless, basing on the photos, does the bag appear to be authentic? Anyone who bought from this Ebay seller before?


 I authenticated many items from them and they were always authentic, this one seems authentic too, just ask what is with two listings, why same photos, if there are e any photos of the real one you would be getting


----------



## vesna

ClassyMumma said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch
> Listing Number: 151896665555
> Seller: directshowrooms
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-YVE...53439a8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191747590586
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, as it is quite alot of money that I am spending on ebay and I have been fooled before. Thanks


 well, it does look fine but I would like to be 100% sure, so the seller could post photos of each paper tag, and serial number from inside the satin pocket. I would like to see paper tag with rounded corners if they have it, turned to the side with the text, and a small tag inside a dust bag with material content on it...these are so well faked, that I indeed need all of these to assure it's all fine


----------



## vesna

malakru said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-l...t-belle-du-jour-clutch/p/362596601/detail.fly
> 
> I just found this one... Can it be real?


 well, could be, but I really don't know. there were also mix-ups with Bluefly and fake items , but this could be OK, all other signs are fine, but I have never seen this stitching before


----------



## Kt230086

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this please?

Item: YSL clutch
Listing number: 311496093048
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/311496093048 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 268eddie

vesna said:


> the inside leather tag with signature does not look good in my opinion




Thanks Vesna.  I contacted the seller again and she told me where and when she bought it so I'm assured that it is authentic.  Relieved!


----------



## huangmengran123

Item: Authentic Red Yves Saint Laurent Leather Clutch Gold Logo
Listing Number:252181059887
Seller:qin_l41
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...Pk5j%2BSQF%2Fanfi5itA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:UK only.
Authentic ysl cultch. Almost new. Really good condition.
Lost dust bag can give you another brand bag instead. Comes with cards.


----------



## malakru

vesna said:


> well, could be, but I really don't know. there were also mix-ups with Bluefly and fake items , but this could be OK, all other signs are fine, but I have never seen this stitching before



Thanks! I think it is rare auth item)


----------



## huangmengran123

any one could tell me this is authentic or not? thanks sooo much!


----------



## vesna

Kt230086 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Listing number: 311496093048
> Seller: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/311496093048
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 details look authentic


----------



## vesna

huangmengran123 said:


> Item: Authentic Red Yves Saint Laurent Leather Clutch Gold Logo
> Listing Number:252181059887
> Seller:qin_l41
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...Pk5j%2BSQF%2Fanfi5itA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:UK only.
> Authentic ysl cultch. Almost new. Really good condition.
> Lost dust bag can give you another brand bag instead. Comes with cards.


 I am not sure, I am sorry, these are very well faked, so I can't tell if it is real


----------



## Kt230086

vesna said:


> details look authentic



Thanks Vesna  really appreciate it


----------



## awesomediva

Please authenticate this.

Item: Saint Laurent Tassel Clutch Shoulder Bag
Seller : niiye
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-red-9837109/
Item no: 9837109

Thank you


----------



## shaezie

Item: Bolso YSL
Linsting number: n/a
Seller: Aleksandra A. 
Link:http://p.wallapop.com/i/47423553?_pid=wi&_uid=29348179&_me=s_android
Comment: please authenticate this for me. Here are some more photos from the seller. 
http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/Shaezie13/library/Mobile Uploads

Many thanks


----------



## shaezie

Hello authenticators. Can you please help me with this one again. TIA. 

Item: Bolso YSL
Seller: Aleksandra A. 
Link:http://p.wallapop.com/i/47423553?_pi...&_me=s_android
Comment: please authenticate this for me. Here are some more photos from the seller. 
http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/Sh...bile Uploads

Many thanks


----------



## vesna

shaezie said:


> Item: Bolso YSL
> Linsting number: n/a
> Seller: Aleksandra A.
> Link:http://p.wallapop.com/i/47423553?_pid=wi&_uid=29348179&_me=s_android
> Comment: please authenticate this for me. Here are some more photos from the seller.
> http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/Shaezie13/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Many thanks


 


shaezie said:


> Hello authenticators. Can you please help me with this one again. TIA.
> 
> Item: Bolso YSL
> Seller: Aleksandra A.
> Link:http://p.wallapop.com/i/47423553?_pi...&_me=s_android
> Comment: please authenticate this for me. Here are some more photos from the seller.
> http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/Sh...bile Uploads
> 
> Many thanks


 authentic (one post is quite OK, I go in order but when I have tome to spend on tPF, being a busy part of the year, I sometimes don't have time)


----------



## vesna

awesomediva said:


> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Tassel Clutch Shoulder Bag
> Seller : niiye
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-red-9837109/
> Item no: 9837109
> 
> Thank you


 seems OK, but I am never sure with this bag, sorry


----------



## awesomediva

Do u know how/where can I authenticate it?


----------



## Badhusband

Hi, think i might be a dumb bad husband?

I purchased this bag on ebay for my wife for christmas. My main drama is i think the buckle for the zipper looks dodgy?? Any thoughts? And also i think they posted another gold bad the same as soon as I purchased this? No mention of serial numbers that I didnt knw existed in hand bags until I saw this?? Thoughts?

This is the link to the bag I bought. Though my not work as its sold now?? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

or 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511



This is the link to the other same bag they are selling now?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420


What is the best way to get the seller to try to verify the bag? Serial number??


----------



## mirn

Badhusband said:


> Hi, think i might be a dumb bad husband?
> 
> I purchased this bag on ebay for my wife for christmas. My main drama is i think the buckle for the zipper looks dodgy?? Any thoughts? And also i think they posted another gold bad the same as soon as I purchased this? No mention of serial numbers that I didnt knw existed in hand bags until I saw this?? Thoughts?
> 
> This is the link to the bag I bought. Though my not work as its sold now??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to the other same bag they are selling now?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420
> 
> 
> What is the best way to get the seller to try to verify the bag? Serial number??



Hi,

I saw both the gold and silver purse on eBay at the same time before and I was a bit suspicious of them to be honest. However, I am not too sure of authenticity and don't know much about YSL purses, wallets and clutches. Have you received the purse yet? If they haven't sent it, ask to see a clear photo of the serial number before it's posted. Vesna, any ideas on this purse?

I've found this one on eBay US http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ound-Gold-Patent-Leather-Wallet-/261798840685 which can be used to compare, but still I'm not really sure. It should be fine, fingers crossed!
Hope it's not a fake!


----------



## shaezie

Thank you so much.


----------



## shaezie

Thank you so much Vesna.


----------



## Badhusband

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw both the gold and silver purse on eBay at the same time before and I was a bit suspicious of them to be honest. However, I am not too sure of authenticity and don't know much about YSL purses, wallets and clutches. Have you received the purse yet? If they haven't sent it, ask to see a clear photo of the serial number before it's posted. Vesna, any ideas on this purse?
> 
> I've found this one on eBay US http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ound-Gold-Patent-Leather-Wallet-/261798840685 which can be used to compare, but still I'm not really sure. It should be fine, fingers crossed!
> Hope it's not a fake!



I havent received the item yet. I asked the seller if I could see the serial number and I must admit they seem very genuine, They didnt send me the serial number they said,

"We don't sell fakes. The wallet will be sent with a copy of the receipt less personal details. It was purchased in New York at the Saint Laurent store."

So then i guess there should be a serial number in the wallet, is there a site you can check the validity of you serial number against?? I guess though that would give fakes the perfect means to creating authentic serial numbers??

they also state on the advertisement, 
"Every item is guaranteed authentic or your money back including original shipping costs Item must be shown not to be authentic by the brand manufacturer or my poupette.com in writing, NO EXCEPTIONS More photos can be provided to assist with the authentication process if required A security tag is placed on high end items and refund offer is VOID if this tag is removed" 
Yet when I asked for pics of serial number they just said they will send a copy of the receipt? Hmm here's hoping all is good.


----------



## Badhusband

Badhusband said:


> I havent received the item yet. I asked the seller if I could see the serial number and I must admit they seem very genuine, They didnt send me the serial number they said,
> 
> "We don't sell fakes. The wallet will be sent with a copy of the receipt less personal details. It was purchased in New York at the Saint Laurent store."
> 
> So then i guess there should be a serial number in the wallet, is there a site you can check the validity of you serial number against?? I guess though that would give fakes the perfect means to creating authentic serial numbers??
> 
> they also state on the advertisement,
> "Every item is guaranteed authentic or your money back including original shipping costs Item must be shown not to be authentic by the brand manufacturer or my poupette.com in writing, NO EXCEPTIONS More photos can be provided to assist with the authentication process if required A security tag is placed on high end items and refund offer is VOID if this tag is removed"
> Yet when I asked for pics of serial number they just said they will send a copy of the receipt? Hmm here's hoping all is good.



Does anyone know if YSL even make this bag? Its claimed it was bought in New York and is 2015 stock? Yet when you look at the website, there doesnt appear to be a clutch bag with a stitched YSL logo? I went to the poupette.com website and fat chance getting the to say its a fake? Is there a way to find out if YSL even made this exact bag??


----------



## Badhusband

Item, Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour Silver Metallic Zippy Clutch Wallet


Listing number, eBay number 131668532420


Seller, thesecretarmoire

Links, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420


Terribly sorry, I realise I used the wrong format in the above posts. My real concern is the major differences in the YSL website to the images in the eBay listing. Namely;
YSL emblem is a solid metal emblem not stitched leather on the outside of the bag.

The metal zipper tags are clearly different. 

The inside tag should also be metal, not stitched leather? 

Also all the inside should be all gold, not some sections that are black in the wallet your supplying




The seller doesn't know where the serial number is and believes these bags are discontinued and the new bags aare the new version? Claims his wife bought from the NY YSL shop and has receipts. 
Link to YSL site, with bag this appears. To be imitating. 
http://www.ysl.com/au/shop-product/...cod45249616bd.html#section=women_leathergoods


----------



## mirn

Badhusband said:


> I havent received the item yet. I asked the seller if I could see the serial number and I must admit they seem very genuine, They didnt send me the serial number they said,
> 
> "We don't sell fakes. The wallet will be sent with a copy of the receipt less personal details. It was purchased in New York at the Saint Laurent store."
> 
> So then i guess there should be a serial number in the wallet, is there a site you can check the validity of you serial number against?? I guess though that would give fakes the perfect means to creating authentic serial numbers??
> 
> they also state on the advertisement,
> "Every item is guaranteed authentic or your money back including original shipping costs Item must be shown not to be authentic by the brand manufacturer or my poupette.com in writing, NO EXCEPTIONS More photos can be provided to assist with the authentication process if required A security tag is placed on high end items and refund offer is VOID if this tag is removed"
> Yet when I asked for pics of serial number they just said they will send a copy of the receipt? Hmm here's hoping all is good.



Hi,

It is a real model, however it is discontinued I believe (I didn't know there was a 2015 model?). It is known as the Belle de Jour Zippy Wallet. The serial number can be found on the cards displayed in the photo. Ask to see a photo of the papers. If you receive it and you are in doubt, I urge you to authenticate it. It doesn't matter what service you use, as long as they are reputable, you will win the Paypal case (I have experienced this before without even displaying proof of inauthenticity - still won!). Receipts can be forged, if they do supply the receipt, it would be a good idea to post a photo of it so that Vesna can help authenticate it.

Please don't panic! If you paid via Paypal you should be covered by the buyer protection policy.


----------



## Badhusband

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is a real model, however it is discontinued I believe (I didn't know there was a 2015 model?). It is known as the Belle de Jour Zippy Wallet. The serial number can be found on the cards displayed in the photo. Ask to see a photo of the papers. If you receive it and you are in doubt, I urge you to authenticate it. It doesn't matter what service you use, as long as they are reputable, you will win the Paypal case (I have experienced this before without even displaying proof of inauthenticity - still won!). Receipts can be forged, if they do supply the receipt, it would be a good idea to post a photo of it so that Vesna can help authenticate it.
> 
> Please don't panic! If you paid via Paypal you should be covered by the buyer protection policy.


 thank you, 
I paid through PayPal with an Amex card. We have a PayPal account but I couldn't use it as I'm working offshore and it didn't recognise the computer and wanted to send a verification text. As there is no phone service I couldn't use it. So at least they are a real bag, that's something. The seller is adamant its genuine so. That's something.
I will post receipts etc when I get home, unfortunately not til Xmas day. Strange the seller couldn't see the sn if they are on the paper work? Thanks again.


----------



## mirn

Badhusband said:


> thank you,
> I paid through PayPal with an Amex card. We have a PayPal account but I couldn't use it as I'm working offshore and it didn't recognise the computer and wanted to send a verification text. As there is no phone service I couldn't use it. So at least they are a real bag, that's something. The seller is adamant its genuine so. That's something.
> I will post receipts etc when I get home, unfortunately not til Xmas day. Strange the seller couldn't see the sn if they are on the paper work? Thanks again.



That is a bit strange that they couldn't see the serial.. For clutches and wallets, the serial is (sometimes) only found on the paper work. You're welcome, hopefully it is all good.


----------



## honey_babee

Hi lovelies!

 I just found this bag and since I don't typically shop on Ebay, I am a bit wary  Can you help me authenticate this? 

Item:New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Small Zip-Around Bag in Sea Blue
Listing Number: 172023775593
Seller: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172023775593?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you all!


----------



## suezee

Hello
Could you authenticate this bag?
Item: Saint Laurent Classic Cabas small Gray

Listing Number:
Seller: Luxstyle4u
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-leather-cross-body-bag-gray-4971826/?tref=closet

Comments: I just care the inside the tag doesn't have stamp "made in Italy " under the Saint Laurent logo. Also the Logo is slightly different?
The Serial number is 311310 529256
Thank you, Sue

dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0415.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0416.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0417.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0418.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0419.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0421.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0422.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0423.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0424.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0425.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0426.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0427.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0428.JPG
dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0420.JPG


----------



## Littlefire

Hello....I'm a "firsttimer" on the blogs...but maybe someone can help. I found a beautiful purse the other day nearly thrown out. Sorta at the bottom of the bin with other random items of junk. When I saw the name, I knew of the designer and the beautiful purse. I've done all the investigating I can do to found out of the authencity of this purse. I do have some interested and would hate to know I sold a knock off. Can someone help please. Also if so....is it croc style? Patent leather? Just now learning and educating myself. I found it for a few dollars. Thanks for any help. Diane


----------



## sunshine_

Hello everyone, 

I just received this YSL small monogramme bag on ebay. I should have done my research more. But I just cannot tell if it is real or not. I have a feeling it is. The authenticity card, the English writings are spelled wrong. "Tbis certificate of authenticity guarantees your Yues Saint..." and the dust bag is different from the other small monogrammes that I have seen online. As well as the snap. You will see that is shaped differently from the other small monogrammes. Like the ones that I have seen that are 100% have this extra piece for the top part. I have snipped a picture to show you what I am talking about. Please help me out you guys! Much appreciated!  As well I noticed that the the leather is not as shiny. I thought it was suppose to be similar to the saffiano leather like prada but this ons is really dull. 

Heres the ebay link as well. Hope it still works!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Saint-La...ody-Bag-Burgundy-Red-Authentic-/281871979806? 

drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyT2NEMWRGRU5IWVdIUlg4aWN1RW0yaDRtT2Rv/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyZEpialF1RUJwTzdnMVE2MUU1WThOZkx1UEl3/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyaFl0V0tWb1k0eTA0ZDg2ak8wLVBaZHlzUk93/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjybjZpbGZmS2dfdzVKZHpJMmQzU3BNMjZFTlp3/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyNWdmd1A0aWlnVDA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## nai2012

Have YSL ever done this type of croc ?


----------



## nai2012

I'm worried that this may be fake ?


----------



## vesna

nai2012 said:


> Have YSL ever done this type of croc ?


 


nai2012 said:


> I'm worried that this may be fake ?


 this would be Saint Laurent croc


http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...88&utm_term=na&utm_content=na&utm_campaign=na


----------



## vesna

awesomediva said:


> Do u know how/where can I authenticate it?


 do a search here on tPf for information about authentication services, tPF does not do that, Caroldiva is one, My Poupette is one .... We here gathered together to help each other with what we know and share knowledge


----------



## vesna

Badhusband said:


> Hi, think i might be a dumb bad husband?
> 
> I purchased this bag on ebay for my wife for christmas. My main drama is i think the buckle for the zipper looks dodgy?? Any thoughts? And also i think they posted another gold bad the same as soon as I purchased this? No mention of serial numbers that I didnt knw existed in hand bags until I saw this?? Thoughts?
> 
> This is the link to the bag I bought. Though my not work as its sold now??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668748511
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to the other same bag they are selling now?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420
> 
> 
> What is the best way to get the seller to try to verify the bag? Serial number??


 they both look good to me...what makes you think it is not OK ? Could you peak to see the underside of a zipper pull and let me know what is the engraving ? Lampo, YSL ? Both should be good. In wallets serial number could  be a bit hidden


----------



## vesna

Badhusband said:


> I havent received the item yet. I asked the seller if I could see the serial number and I must admit they seem very genuine, They didnt send me the serial number they said,
> 
> "We don't sell fakes. The wallet will be sent with a copy of the receipt less personal details. It was purchased in New York at the Saint Laurent store."
> 
> So then i guess there should be a serial number in the wallet, is there a site you can check the validity of you serial number against?? I guess though that would give fakes the perfect means to creating authentic serial numbers??
> 
> they also state on the advertisement,
> "Every item is guaranteed authentic or your money back including original shipping costs Item must be shown not to be authentic by the brand manufacturer or my poupette.com in writing, NO EXCEPTIONS More photos can be provided to assist with the authentication process if required A security tag is placed on high end items and refund offer is VOID if this tag is removed"
> Yet when I asked for pics of serial number they just said they will send a copy of the receipt? Hmm here's hoping all is good.


 


mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw both the gold and silver purse on eBay at the same time before and I was a bit suspicious of them to be honest. However, I am not too sure of authenticity and don't know much about YSL purses, wallets and clutches. Have you received the purse yet? If they haven't sent it, ask to see a clear photo of the serial number before it's posted. Vesna, any ideas on this purse?
> 
> I've found this one on eBay US http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ound-Gold-Patent-Leather-Wallet-/261798840685 which can be used to compare, but still I'm not really sure. It should be fine, fingers crossed!
> Hope it's not a fake!


 I have had a fair share of YSL small leather goods and these seem good to me. The box is right, the zipper pull seems good, signature..I think it is OK, and I think they bought a bulk of them because it was, unfortunately, shown that metallic by YSL were not as durable as patent or smooth  leather, so for the lifetime wallet, this will not work, it will be worn after few years. However I do think it is genuine. My Poupette is a professional authentication site where you have to pay for it, but their certificates are used in PayPa/ebay disputes


----------



## vesna

Badhusband said:


> Does anyone know if YSL even make this bag? Its claimed it was bought in New York and is 2015 stock? Yet when you look at the website, there doesnt appear to be a clutch bag with a stitched YSL logo? I went to the poupette.com website and fat chance getting the to say its a fake? Is there a way to find out if YSL even made this exact bag??


 


Badhusband said:


> Item, Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour Silver Metallic Zippy Clutch Wallet
> 
> 
> Listing number, eBay number 131668532420
> 
> 
> Seller, thesecretarmoire
> 
> Links, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420
> 
> 
> Terribly sorry, I realise I used the wrong format in the above posts. My real concern is the major differences in the YSL website to the images in the eBay listing. Namely;
> YSL emblem is a solid metal emblem not stitched leather on the outside of the bag.
> 
> The metal zipper tags are clearly different.
> 
> The inside tag should also be metal, not stitched leather?
> 
> Also all the inside should be all gold, not some sections that are black in the wallet your supplying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller doesn't know where the serial number is and believes these bags are discontinued and the new bags aare the new version? Claims his wife bought from the NY YSL shop and has receipts.
> Link to YSL site, with bag this appears. To be imitating.
> http://www.ysl.com/au/shop-product/...cod45249616bd.html#section=women_leathergoods


 


mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is a real model, however it is discontinued I believe (I didn't know there was a 2015 model?). It is known as the Belle de Jour Zippy Wallet. The serial number can be found on the cards displayed in the photo. Ask to see a photo of the papers. If you receive it and you are in doubt, I urge you to authenticate it. It doesn't matter what service you use, as long as they are reputable, you will win the Paypal case (I have experienced this before without even displaying proof of inauthenticity - still won!). Receipts can be forged, if they do supply the receipt, it would be a good idea to post a photo of it so that Vesna can help authenticate it.
> 
> Please don't panic! If you paid via Paypal you should be covered by the buyer protection policy.


 This is Belle de Jour zip wallet like this one below


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446204871




we have some photos in reference library here of belle De Jour small goods, the mass photo contains one in each colour among other stuff, post #3
http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...l-wallets-small-accessories-other-368639.html


metallics  came out also but I don't remember when. She bought it in a boutique, website often does not reflect season at all...I guess it was a sale in boutiques


I could find some authentic ones with closeup photos, patent not metallic, but you can see that two are from different eras, zipper pulls are old on black and newer kind on red, however all of them are before Saint Laurent era. I don't think they made this kind in  2015, but she could have bought them in 2015


http://www.fashionphile.com/ysl-yve...-belle-de-jour-zippy-wallet-fuchsia-new-69767
http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-sa...t-belle-de-jour-zip-around-wallet-black-96519


----------



## vesna

Badhusband said:


> Item, Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle de Jour Silver Metallic Zippy Clutch Wallet
> 
> 
> Listing number, eBay number 131668532420
> 
> 
> Seller, thesecretarmoire
> 
> Links, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131668532420
> 
> 
> Terribly sorry, I realise I used the wrong format in the above posts. My real concern is the major differences in the YSL website to the images in the eBay listing. Namely;
> YSL emblem is a solid metal emblem not stitched leather on the outside of the bag.
> 
> The metal zipper tags are clearly different.
> 
> The inside tag should also be metal, not stitched leather?
> 
> Also all the inside should be all gold, not some sections that are black in the wallet your supplying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller doesn't know where the serial number is and believes these bags are discontinued and the new bags aare the new version? Claims his wife bought from the NY YSL shop and has receipts.
> Link to YSL site, with bag this appears. To be imitating.
> http://www.ysl.com/au/shop-product/...cod45249616bd.html#section=women_leathergoods


 
here is an authentic one, I hope it will show because it is cashed page:


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-wallet-moon-104972+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


On YSL site is a NEWESY Saint Laurent paris version, they changed from YSL to SLP when Hedi Slimane took over, and changed hardware slowly in stages....the one on fashionphile is similar to yours, zipper is identical, the other side of it should ribbed, like in their photo, interior is a combination of silver and black calf leather.


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I just found this bag and since I don't typically shop on Ebay, I am a bit wary  Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item:New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Small Zip-Around Bag in Sea Blue
> Listing Number: 172023775593
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172023775593?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you all!


 this seller sold plenty of fakes, search her name on tPF and you will see, I am not sure about this one, signature looks good, but I am not familiar with this bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

suezee said:


> Hello
> Could you authenticate this bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Cabas small Gray
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Luxstyle4u
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-leather-cross-body-bag-gray-4971826/?tref=closet
> 
> Comments: I just care the inside the tag doesn't have stamp "made in Italy " under the Saint Laurent logo. Also the Logo is slightly different?
> The Serial number is 311310 529256
> Thank you, Sue
> 
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0415.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0416.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0417.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0418.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0419.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0421.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0422.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0423.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0424.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0425.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0426.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0427.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0428.JPG
> dropbox.com/home/Saint%20Laurent?preview=IMG_0420.JPG


 dear Sue, I can't view your photos on dropbox, can you attach them here on your message ?


----------



## vesna

Littlefire said:


> Hello....I'm a "firsttimer" on the blogs...but maybe someone can help. I found a beautiful purse the other day nearly thrown out. Sorta at the bottom of the bin with other random items of junk. When I saw the name, I knew of the designer and the beautiful purse. I've done all the investigating I can do to found out of the authencity of this purse. I do have some interested and would hate to know I sold a knock off. Can someone help please. Also if so....is it croc style? Patent leather? Just now learning and educating myself. I found it for a few dollars. Thanks for any help. Diane


 Hi and welcome 


I can't view your photos, they don't show for me


also, we rarely authenticate for sellers (professional), but this is  a cute case, and your one item, it will be fine as long as you upload photos


----------



## vesna

sunshine_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received this YSL small monogramme bag on ebay. I should have done my research more. But I just cannot tell if it is real or not. I have a feeling it is. The authenticity card, the English writings are spelled wrong. "Tbis certificate of authenticity guarantees your Yues Saint..." and the dust bag is different from the other small monogrammes that I have seen online. As well as the snap. You will see that is shaped differently from the other small monogrammes. Like the ones that I have seen that are 100% have this extra piece for the top part. I have snipped a picture to show you what I am talking about. Please help me out you guys! Much appreciated!  As well I noticed that the the leather is not as shiny. I thought it was suppose to be similar to the saffiano leather like prada but this ons is really dull.
> 
> Heres the ebay link as well. Hope it still works!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Saint-La...ody-Bag-Burgundy-Red-Authentic-/281871979806?
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyT2NEMWRGRU5IWVdIUlg4aWN1RW0yaDRtT2Rv/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyZEpialF1RUJwTzdnMVE2MUU1WThOZkx1UEl3/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyaFl0V0tWb1k0eTA0ZDg2ak8wLVBaZHlzUk93/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjybjZpbGZmS2dfdzVKZHpJMmQzU3BNMjZFTlp3/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXNdUGjdzjyNWdmd1A0aWlnVDA/view?usp=sharing


 


malakru said:


> My best friend has the same purse, she said it is 10000% fake I am so sorry...


 


sunshine_ said:


> ahh thank you so much. I am trying to file a dispute now with Paypal. Hopefully I will get my money back.


 It is a fake and there are few clear signs of a fake, paper tag too, let us know if we can help you win the dispute


----------



## strezza

Hi guys. I've never ever bought a designer item so this will be my first - a gift for my boyfriend.  Can someone please check it out and let me know if you think it's real?  It's decades old, so I can't find anything to compare with. Thanks so much!


Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rare Wallet
Listing Number: 281880054157
Seller: bike_mantra
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281880054157
Comments:


----------



## kwn112

could you please please authenticate this ysl patent clutch? I got these pictures via email..


----------



## Badhusband

vesna said:


> here is an authentic one, I hope it will show because it is cashed page:
> 
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-wallet-moon-104972+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca
> 
> 
> On YSL site is a NEWESY Saint Laurent paris version, they changed from YSL to SLP when Hedi Slimane took over, and changed hardware slowly in stages....the one on fashionphile is similar to yours, zipper is identical, the other side of it should ribbed, like in their photo, interior is a combination of silver and black calf leather.


 




you rock Vesna xxx




Thank you very much for taking the time to reply. I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great Christmas!!!


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> this seller sold plenty of fakes, search her name on tPF and you will see, I am not sure about this one, signature looks good, but I am not familiar with this bag, sorry



Thank you vesna!


----------



## vesna

strezza said:


> Hi guys. I've never ever bought a designer item so this will be my first - a gift for my boyfriend.  Can someone please check it out and let me know if you think it's real?  It's decades old, so I can't find anything to compare with. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rare Wallet
> Listing Number: 281880054157
> Seller: bike_mantra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281880054157
> Comments:


 Honestly I don't know. The signature is fine, leather and details look good but under the window with YSL card it is imprinter Taiwan I think, and YSL never had anything made there....it has to be made in Italy


----------



## vesna

kwn112 said:


> could you please please authenticate this ysl patent clutch? I got these pictures via email..


 these are the most fakes of al and I would not know if I didn't see a signature from inside, serial number and a dust bag


----------



## vesna

Badhusband said:


> you rock Vesna xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to reply. I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great Christmas!!!


 it's a pity that this cashed page does not open all the photos (for me at least when I see your reply) but inside is seen identical as yours


try this


https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-s...n-belle-de-jour-zip-around-wallet-moon-104972






......I am glad to do this because I would like her to get a beautiful present from you, I always have to hide my purchases from my husband like I had them for years LOL, you did such an amazing gesture  Happy holidays......and by the way when you see the wallet and have any concerns, post detailed photos here after holidays and we will see , I will be  away for a week until Dec 28th, then I will be able to look at them


----------



## elinak1982

Hello,

Just to make sure. Can you please authenticate this YSL Belle du Jour clutch which I have bid and won but not received yet. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it 

Item: 100% Genuine & Authentic YSL Saint Laurent 'Sac De Jour' Bronze/Gold Clutch
Listing Number: 172020824201
Seller: monkeywest
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...J8kFlhIGga3jPqB3wIOag%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: These eBay listing pictures are all I have. The stitching on the left side of the Y is a bit off, are there sometimes small 'errors' like this?


----------



## jasminh

Hi authenticators, 

Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL clutch 

Item: YSL medium clutch with chain 

Listing Number:281876072172

Seller:chemelba 

Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/281876072172

Thank you for your help


----------



## kwn112

vesna said:


> these are the most fakes of al and I would not know if I didn't see a signature from inside, serial number and a dust bag



Thanks! apprently the it's already been sold  thank you for looking into it tho!


----------



## vesna

elinak1982 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just to make sure. Can you please authenticate this YSL Belle du Jour clutch which I have bid and won but not received yet. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it
> 
> Item: 100% Genuine & Authentic YSL Saint Laurent 'Sac De Jour' Bronze/Gold Clutch
> Listing Number: 172020824201
> Seller: monkeywest
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...J8kFlhIGga3jPqB3wIOag%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: These eBay listing pictures are all I have. The stitching on the left side of the Y is a bit off, are there sometimes small 'errors' like this?


 all details so far look good except for the strange stitch as you have noticed. Dust bag looks good. Please let us know when you get it and post photo of serial number and Yves saint Laurent signature from the pocket, and material content tag from inside the dust bag


----------



## vesna

jasminh said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL clutch
> 
> Item: YSL medium clutch with chain
> 
> Listing Number:281876072172
> 
> Seller:chemelba
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/281876072172
> 
> Thank you for your help


 sorry,  all signatures are so blurry that I can not tell


----------



## Littlefire

Ok please help. I just need some advice on a purse I bought from a second hand store. I tried posting pics...I'm not sure if I'm posting right to this forum.  Can someone help? I emailed YSL too, but I don't think I will get the help I need. Thanks everyone.


----------



## strezza

vesna said:


> Honestly I don't know. The signature is fine, leather and details look good but under the window with YSL card it is imprinter Taiwan I think, and YSL never had anything made there....it has to be made in Italy


Thanks SOOOOO much Vesna!  I didn't see that at all.  I've bought one from matchesfashion.com instead and have read they have a very good reputation.  Thanks for saving my butt and being embarrassingly ripped off. Have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## vesna

Littlefire said:


> Ok please help. I just need some advice on a purse I bought from a second hand store. I tried posting pics...I'm not sure if I'm posting right to this forum.  Can someone help? I emailed YSL too, but I don't think I will get the help I need. Thanks everyone.


 Hi, I will gladly look at it, however, you will have to explore these functions here "manage attachments" at the bottom of the post, and attach photos so that we can see


----------



## three bags full

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## elinak1982

vesna said:


> all details so far look good except for the strange stitch as you have noticed. Dust bag looks good. Please let us know when you get it and post photo of serial number and Yves saint Laurent signature from the pocket, and material content tag from inside the dust bag


Thank you Vesna!

Here are the additional pictures of the signature etc. Also, apparently there was some kind of reflection in the listing pictures because in real life there's no stitching error on the bag, luckily!


----------



## vesna

elinak1982 said:


> Thank you Vesna!
> 
> Here are the additional pictures of the signature etc. Also, apparently there was some kind of reflection in the listing pictures because in real life there's no stitching error on the bag, luckily!
> 
> View attachment 3214562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214565


 all looks good to me


----------



## vesna

three bags full said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3214538
> 
> View attachment 3214539
> 
> View attachment 3214540
> 
> View attachment 3214541
> 
> View attachment 3214542
> 
> View attachment 3214543
> 
> View attachment 3214544
> 
> View attachment 3214545


 I would like to see enlarged clear signatures in photos 2, 4 and 7 please


----------



## three bags full

vesna said:


> I would like to see enlarged clear signatures in photos 2, 4 and 7 please




I hope this helps!  thank you vesna!


----------



## kwn112

i'm buying this from local buy/sell website. can someone authenticate this please? the seller didn't have this image on, so I received it through email!


----------



## kwn112

kwn112 said:


> i'm buying this from local buy/sell website. can someone authenticate this please? the seller didn't have this image on, so I received it through email!



by the way, this is a clutch (see attachement)


----------



## Louyasa

malakru said:


> The clutch.



Hello experts. Can you helpme with this bag
Model YSL mombassa
Seller susywake
Link https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-ysl-mombasa/mitico-bolso-ysl-con-asa-asta-toro
Thanks a lot


----------



## vesna

three bags full said:


> I hope this helps!  thank you vesna!
> 
> View attachment 3215096
> 
> View attachment 3215097
> 
> View attachment 3215098


 it does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

kwn112 said:


> i'm buying this from local buy/sell website. can someone authenticate this please? the seller didn't have this image on, so I received it through email!


 not authentic


----------



## vesna

Louyasa said:


> Hello experts. Can you helpme with this bag
> Model YSL mombassa
> Seller susywake
> Link https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-ysl-mombasa/mitico-bolso-ysl-con-asa-asta-toro
> Thanks a lot


 looks good to me


----------



## Louyasa

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you very much! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Rjgla

hello all! this is a long shot as no doubt it is a fake, but i have no idea when it comes to YSl so just in case. Picked this up today but with no serial number I am completely lost- is it a total knock off??

attached pics but can take what eve rmight be needed. there was a wallet too...

any help would be so well recieved, I need to return in next few days if needed.

x

I have also lost my old log in details annoyingly as was a member for last few years but not used for 18 months! hello all!


----------



## wingsyleung

Item&#65306;Saint*laurent sac de jour
Model:355153 BOO01000
Link:
http://blog.163.com/wingsy_leung/blog/static/6360090320151120104738263

Hi~~
I have bought a Saint*laurent sac de jour at a Hongkong shop(Not the Saint laurent boutique),details as above.
The surface look good,but there are some flaw inside, so i am a little confuse about it,
Could you please kindly help to authenticate it?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## vesna

Rjgla said:


> hello all! this is a long shot as no doubt it is a fake, but i have no idea when it comes to YSl so just in case. Picked this up today but with no serial number I am completely lost- is it a total knock off??
> 
> attached pics but can take what eve rmight be needed. there was a wallet too...
> 
> any help would be so well recieved, I need to return in next few days if needed.
> 
> x
> 
> I have also lost my old log in details annoyingly as was a member for last few years but not used for 18 months! hello all!


 to be honest, all characteristic details look good, all markings are  vintage, and same on some old items I have,  it can be real


----------



## vesna

wingsyleung said:


> Item&#65306;Saint*laurent sac de jour
> Model:355153 BOO01000
> Link:
> http://blog.163.com/wingsy_leung/blog/static/6360090320151120104738263
> 
> Hi~~
> I have bought a Saint*laurent sac de jour at a Hongkong shop(Not the Saint laurent boutique),details as above.
> The surface look good,but there are some flaw inside, so i am a little confuse about it,
> Could you please kindly help to authenticate it?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!


 I am confused too  I am not sure, either it is a pretty good  fake of signatures and sloppy work inside or ??? Saint Laurent never sells second class rejected bags, so this inside is really scary....signatures look OK, but just a bit off, I have some bad feeling about it in general...I hope someone else might chip in with opinion


----------



## Rjgla

vesna said:


> to be honest, all characteristic details look good, all markings are  vintage, and same on some old items I have,  it can be real



I so appreciate your help vesna. I just couldn't find any photos of similar  vintage styles in bag or wallet so Couldn't work it out at all! Is there any close ups I could post that would help at all? Or any thing I could look for on the authenticity cards etc? Thanks again for helping out


----------



## foreverdreaming

Item: Saint Laurent small monogramme croc embossed leather bag
Listing Number:252218449959
Seller:malarkca
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...449959?hash=item3ab9642027:g:5-4AAOSw1S9WdQ2d
Comments: Hi, can you please help me with authenticity? I am itching to get this bag in SHW


----------



## vesna

Rjgla said:


> I so appreciate your help vesna. I just couldn't find any photos of similar  vintage styles in bag or wallet so Couldn't work it out at all! Is there any close ups I could post that would help at all? Or any thing I could look for on the authenticity cards etc? Thanks again for helping out


 No, I haven't seen this one at all, but I haven't seen mine either ever with anyone else. Metal tag is perfect, lining has the same pattern, that is all I know. Those at that time did not have a serial number. Sometimes items from that era had  blue-white tags. 


I am sorry I will not be able to be of more help   in the morning I will fly somewhere with no internet for a week.


----------



## vesna

foreverdreaming said:


> Item: Saint Laurent small monogramme croc embossed leather bag
> Listing Number:252218449959
> Seller:malarkca
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...449959?hash=item3ab9642027:g:5-4AAOSw1S9WdQ2d
> Comments: Hi, can you please help me with authenticity? I am itching to get this bag in SHW


 I would not know, sorry about that. Signature looks OK to me, but I am not so familiar with this bag. I hope someone will chip in. It would be indeed beautiful with silver hardware rather than gold.


----------



## Rjgla

vesna said:


> No, I haven't seen this one at all, but I haven't seen mine either ever with anyone else. Metal tag is perfect, lining has the same pattern, that is all I know. Those at that time did not have a serial number. Sometimes items from that era had  blue-white tags.
> 
> 
> I am sorry I will not be able to be of more help   in the morning I will fly somewhere with no internet for a week.




Your input is enough for me,  just knowing there are no really Really obvious red flags is great news! Would it be 90s/2000 do you think? If anyone else has any info would still love to know anything about the bag if possible.  Thanks so much vesna have a lovely trip and Christmas x


----------



## LovBirds

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Leather Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 291641882034
Seller: 2015.sato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-genuine...882034?hash=item43e735f5b2:g:gjMAAOSwhkRWdDeC

Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## LovBirds

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Leather Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 291641882034
Seller: 2015.sato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-genuine...882034?hash=item43e735f5b2:g:gjMAAOSwhkRWdDeC

Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## LostInBal

Item: YSL Downtown bag black patent
Listing number:141802290991
Seller:farawayaway
Please, could you help me to authenticate this downtown, please? TIA!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/141802290991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you, it won´t be necessary to authenticate this one. I requested the seller to send me a clear pic of the serial and it is wrong, fake.


----------



## wingsyleung

vesna said:


> I am confused too  I am not sure, either it is a pretty good  fake of signatures and sloppy work inside or ??? Saint Laurent never sells second class rejected bags, so this inside is really scary....signatures look OK, but just a bit off, I have some bad feeling about it in general...I hope someone else might chip in with opinion



Thank you so much for your comment,Vesna!
I have go to the boutique today and found the inside of the bag also has the patchwork looks like my bag.


----------



## Sookie888

Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you and happy holidays!!! &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
Seller: Alejandros
Website: n/a


----------



## suezee

Hello
Could you authenticate this bag?
Thank you.

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas small Fog
Listing Number:181956034875
Seller: loukpeach
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...lQADTWWYtk0voKqMUaFAw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I don't feel any off for this bag. However the card number is missing one digit or "Fog" color number is 1202.
I'll attach the card picture here.
Thank you.
Sue
drive.google.com/open?id=0B9gHVe0L_03-Vlotd3pETkQ0U3ByenlPY213ZnJzRURaekZN


----------



## Kat12trina23

Item: SAINT LAURENT HEDI SLIMANE CALF LEATHER FOLD OVER SNAP CLOSURE BLACK WALLET
Listing #: 111853366729
Seller: matty55331
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/11185336672...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## LovBirds

Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree:
Re-posting as I really like this bag and would like to buy, but the label tag in the bag just doesn't seem right. need expert's opinion:
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Leather Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 291641882034
Seller: 2015.sato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-genuine...=item43e735f5b2:g:gjMAAOSwhkRWdDeC&rmvSB=true

Thank you!!


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi

Grateful if someone could help to authenticate this ysl clutch 

Item: Preloved Authentic YSL Large Clutch 
Listing number: 37940437
Seller: Zura_Collection
Link: https://carousell.com/p/37940437


----------



## jennifurchua

Pic of inner material of dust bag


----------



## Rellamsf

Hi, I am so happy to find this forum! I too am quite suspicious of my recent purchase and would really appreciate an opinion! Sorry to piggy back on here but I am too new to enter my own request.
Item: YSL Tassel medium black leather
Seller: Chemelba
Listing: 281876072172
Can someone please help direct me to how I can upload images


----------



## Sarahhobo

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this bag?
Item : Classic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Sized Full Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller : goodbuykitty1
eBay item number : 252222611320
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Classic-...ull-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-354119-/252222611320
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cassie5135

Hello,

I would be so grateful if someone could authenticate this bag for me. 

Item: SAINT LAURENT Classic Medium Monogram Crossbody Tassel Bag In Black
Listing Number: 111860199278
Seller: m_qiaoc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111860199278
Comments: It seems right to me and matches the pictures of the ones being sold on neiman marcus's  website. It seems to be the same quality/characteristics of another neiman's saint Laurent bag I have, but wanted to make sure because the price seems suspicious. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

LovBirds said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Leather Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 291641882034
> Seller: 2015.sato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-genuine...882034?hash=item43e735f5b2:g:gjMAAOSwhkRWdDeC
> 
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. Thank you very much in advance


 it is now late,  but it is  authentic


----------



## vesna

aalinne_72 said:


> Item: YSL Downtown bag black patent
> Listing number:141802290991
> Seller:farawayaway
> Please, could you help me to authenticate this downtown, please? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/141802290991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you, it won´t be necessary to authenticate this one. I requested the seller to send me a clear pic of the serial and it is wrong, fake.


 yes, the leather tag is fake


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you and happy holidays!!! &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Seller: Alejandros
> Website: n/a


 signatures are really in bad photos, needed a signature from inside leather tag, straight and clear , the outer one also straight and clear


----------



## vesna

suezee said:


> Hello
> Could you authenticate this bag?
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas small Fog
> Listing Number:181956034875
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...lQADTWWYtk0voKqMUaFAw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I don't feel any off for this bag. However the card number is missing one digit or "Fog" color number is 1202.
> I'll attach the card picture here.
> Thank you.
> Sue
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B9gHVe0L_03-Vlotd3pETkQ0U3ByenlPY213ZnJzRURaekZN


 authentic and from a very nice seller


----------



## vesna

Kat12trina23 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT HEDI SLIMANE CALF LEATHER FOLD OVER SNAP CLOSURE BLACK WALLET
> Listing #: 111853366729
> Seller: matty55331
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/11185336672...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

LovBirds said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree:
> Re-posting as I really like this bag and would like to buy, but the label tag in the bag just doesn't seem right. need expert's opinion:
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Roady Leather Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 291641882034
> Seller: 2015.sato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-genuine...=item43e735f5b2:g:gjMAAOSwhkRWdDeC&rmvSB=true
> 
> Thank you!!




label is good, it is authentic


----------



## vesna

jennifurchua said:


> Hi
> 
> Grateful if someone could help to authenticate this ysl clutch
> 
> Item: Preloved Authentic YSL Large Clutch
> Listing number: 37940437
> Seller: Zura_Collection
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/37940437


 this does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

Rellamsf said:


> Hi, I am so happy to find this forum! I too am quite suspicious of my recent purchase and would really appreciate an opinion! Sorry to piggy back on here but I am too new to enter my own request.
> Item: YSL Tassel medium black leather
> Seller: Chemelba
> Listing: 281876072172
> Can someone please help direct me to how I can upload images


 Hi, please post the link here directly, or attach photos using the bottom "manage attachments" button and upload pics. I would need the link to the original listing


----------



## vesna

cassie5135 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be so grateful if someone could authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Classic Medium Monogram Crossbody Tassel Bag In Black
> Listing Number: 111860199278
> Seller: m_qiaoc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111860199278
> Comments: It seems right to me and matches the pictures of the ones being sold on neiman marcus's  website. It seems to be the same quality/characteristics of another neiman's saint Laurent bag I have, but wanted to make sure because the price seems suspicious.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 sorry, I can't say anything, there are not enough pics of signatures to be sure


----------



## cassie5135

vesna said:


> sorry, I can't say anything, there are not enough pics of signatures to be sure


Thank you so much!


----------



## LovBirds

vesna said:


> label is good, it is authentic


Thank you Vesna!


----------



## vesna

LovBirds said:


> Thank you Vesna!


 did you get it


----------



## vesna

cassie5135 said:


> Thank you so much!


 you are welcome, I am sorry I can't help more unless the seller sends more photos


----------



## LovBirds

No I didn't as I wasn't sure if it was authentic. 
I bought this one at the end:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/yves-saint-laurent-roady-bag-72

I thought it's pretty safe to buy from this site so didn't ask for help with authentication. But maybe you can take a look at it for me? 

Thank you Vesna!


----------



## vesna

LovBirds said:


> No I didn't as I wasn't sure if it was authentic.
> I bought this one at the end:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/yves-saint-laurent-roady-bag-72
> 
> I thought it's pretty safe to buy from this site so didn't ask for help with authentication. But maybe you can take a look at it for me?
> 
> Thank you Vesna!


 great choice  I love roady


----------



## LostInBal

vesna said:


> yes, the leather tag is fake



Thank you vesna, I was about to get it but the pics were not clear at all and I´m an experienced buyer . It´s a very, very bad copy omg... 

Best wishes dear


----------



## suezee

vesna said:


> authentic and from a very nice seller



Thank you Vesna! 
Have a great day&#128522;


----------



## Rellamsf

Thanks for responding I will try get my head around it. Ps it is really amazing that you take the time to write back. Good karma coming your way.


----------



## vesna

suezee said:


> Thank you Vesna!
> Have a great day&#128522;




you are welcome



Rellamsf said:


> Thanks for responding I will try get my head around it. Ps it is really amazing that you take the time to write back. Good karma coming your way.


 
I love to help when I can, but some bags are confusing if I am not very familiar with those


----------



## dsug927

Hi!
Can someone authenticate this one for me? Good price?
Thank you! 


Item: Saint Laurent Tote
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Shawn M
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-saint-laurent-tote-bag-light-tan-2283815/
Comments: There is a pic of the serial number


----------



## vesna

dsug927 said:


> Hi!
> Can someone authenticate this one for me? Good price?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Tote
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Shawn M
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-saint-laurent-tote-bag-light-tan-2283815/
> Comments: There is a pic of the serial number



looks authentic to me


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> signatures are really in bad photos, needed a signature from inside leather tag, straight and clear , the outer one also straight and clear



Ok will try to ask some more photos.


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna i bought a BDJ clutch from reebonz preowned site. Could you please authenticate the clutch. Photos are actual item that i have received. Thank you


----------



## kkim005

Sorry my bad more photos


----------



## tjademoore

Item:YSL Cassandre Dark Beige HandBag Authentic V Flap.
Listing Number: 321953816624
Seller:chicpointofview
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cassand...yHLBomYNZ7NBeXp6a77lc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I won this auction please help me check if this bag is indeed real. The color is a darker beige then the one in store and the inside is the same color as the outside but the one in store has a black inside. Not sure if this bag has ever been made in the past were it could be vintage. HELP!!!
 Serial number is VLR342023 dot 1213


----------



## Ladybkny

Hi There! first time here 

Just purchased this bag from a well known consignment store. I have concerns, so I wanted to post and get your help! Thanks in advance!

Item: YSL Tote bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: consignment store
Link: N/A
Comments: My biggest concern is the tag and the missing serial # :/. I felt comfortable enough ordering over the phone since the seller is pretty reputable.

Links to photos: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_LinBfUxfrLN0huOTdfaWxZQXc/view?usp=sharing

let me know if you have any trouble accessing photos. Thanks again!


----------



## Ladybkny

Ladybkny said:


> Hi There! first time here
> 
> Just purchased this bag from a well known consignment store. I have concerns, so I wanted to post and get your help! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Tote bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: consignment store
> Link: N/A
> Comments: My biggest concern is the tag and the missing serial # :/. I felt comfortable enough ordering over the phone since the seller is pretty reputable.
> 
> Links to photos: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_LinBfUxfrLN0huOTdfaWxZQXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> let me know if you have any trouble accessing photos. Thanks again!


sorry! The link was just for one photo. Here's the link to all of the photos: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_LinBfUxfrLUGhwby1ZZlZWaEk&usp=sharing


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Sorry my bad more photos


 looks good to me


----------



## kkim005

Thank you Vesna as always


----------



## vesna

Ladybkny said:


> Hi There! first time here
> 
> Just purchased this bag from a well known consignment store. I have concerns, so I wanted to post and get your help! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Tote bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: consignment store
> Link: N/A
> Comments: My biggest concern is the tag and the missing serial # :/. I felt comfortable enough ordering over the phone since the seller is pretty reputable.
> 
> Links to photos: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_LinBfUxfrLN0huOTdfaWxZQXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> let me know if you have any trouble accessing photos. Thanks again!


 


Ladybkny said:


> sorry! The link was just for one photo. Here's the link to all of the photos: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_LinBfUxfrLUGhwby1ZZlZWaEk&usp=sharing


 
I am so sorry, this is a fake


----------



## vesna

tjademoore said:


> Item:YSL Cassandre Dark Beige HandBag Authentic V Flap.
> Listing Number: 321953816624
> Seller:chicpointofview
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Cassand...yHLBomYNZ7NBeXp6a77lc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I won this auction please help me check if this bag is indeed real. The color is a darker beige then the one in store and the inside is the same color as the outside but the one in store has a black inside. Not sure if this bag has ever been made in the past were it could be vintage. HELP!!!
> Serial number is VLR342023 dot 1213


 This bag was not made ever before, it can't be vintage...I am not sure, I would like to see a closeup of all tags and signatures, inside the pocket and on the outside of the pocket, and I believe inside the flap too


----------



## tatanalyn

Hi.. Please help me authnticate the following:

Item: YSL Belle du Jour Metallic Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: cecezhang
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-clutch-large-size-565a077541b4e0bc05002681
Comments: This is on Posh so I am not sure if the authenticators would be able to access it.


Thanks,
Donnalyn


----------



## jdubby

Please help me authenticate these bags.  It seems this is a pretty reputable seller from previous comments on this thread and things look pretty good to me.  I just want to confirm.  I have seen requests for tags with rounded corners and I don't see any rounded corners on the paperwork for these bags.

Item: Saint Laurent Black Large Muse Satchel
Listing Number: 331536356041
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...356041?hash=item4d311b52c9:g:nxYAAOSwEeFU60Pg

Item: Saint Laurent Black Medium Muse Satchel
Listing Number: 331477668339
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...668339?hash=item4d2d9bd1f3:g:1qEAAOSwQiRUpyLu

Thanks!


----------



## Ladybkny

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, this is a fake


Thank you Vesna! And no worries, I'm confident I will receive a refund


----------



## vesna

jdubby said:


> Please help me authenticate these bags.  It seems this is a pretty reputable seller from previous comments on this thread and things look pretty good to me.  I just want to confirm.  I have seen requests for tags with rounded corners and I don't see any rounded corners on the paperwork for these bags.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Large Muse Satchel
> Listing Number: 331536356041
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...356041?hash=item4d311b52c9:g:nxYAAOSwEeFU60Pg
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Medium Muse Satchel
> Listing Number: 331477668339
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...668339?hash=item4d2d9bd1f3:g:1qEAAOSwQiRUpyLu
> 
> Thanks!


 these are mixed versions from transition period from YSL to SLP and all signatures and tags are mixed, but they are both authentic in my opinion. They did have this short period when Chyc bags and older styles all had mixed tags and signatures.


----------



## vesna

tatanalyn said:


> Hi.. Please help me authnticate the following:
> 
> Item: YSL Belle du Jour Metallic Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: cecezhang
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-clutch-large-size-565a077541b4e0bc05002681
> Comments: This is on Posh so I am not sure if the authenticators would be able to access it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Donnalyn


 all looks good to me but it does not mean a lot because I was burned with the fake which had all right font etc...the give-away was the smell and dust bag and the cards once I received it, I knew it was fake...so I can't say anything about this one now, I am so sorry...I need a dust bag and paper cards


----------



## tatanalyn

Thank you so much, Vesna!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
Listing Number: Not Applicable
Seller: Kijiji Seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ion/ysl-tassel-shoulder-bag-clutch/1128837027
Comments: The seller is selling another bag that is fake ... makes me question this one too!  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
Listing Number: Not Applicable
Seller: Kijiji Seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...nt-classic-small-monogram-w-tassel/1117344786
Comments: The seller is very certain that her bag is authentic.  I am just very nervous about Kijiji in general and especially with Saint Laurent (will be my first purchase for a purse in this brand).


----------



## vesna

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: Not Applicable
> Seller: Kijiji Seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ion/ysl-tassel-shoulder-bag-clutch/1128837027
> Comments: The seller is selling another bag that is fake ... makes me question this one too!  Thanks so much in advance.


 


CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: Not Applicable
> Seller: Kijiji Seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...nt-classic-small-monogram-w-tassel/1117344786
> Comments: The seller is very certain that her bag is authentic.  I am just very nervous about Kijiji in general and especially with Saint Laurent (will be my first purchase for a purse in this brand).


 none of them have photos of signatures inside the bag, leather tag photos and serial number + details from paper tags, that would be essential for authentication, however I would not dare take kijiji bag unless you are very familiar with the bag and go inspect it in person, only then you will know


----------



## babydoll73

Item: Auth $1550 Saint Laurent Monogramme Clutch Black Leather Bag Gold YSL
Listing Number: 172044271061
Seller: boxuanma
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172044271061?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Pls authenticate. Thanks


----------



## babydoll73

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Sac De Jour Large Dark Grey
Listing Number: 172046129178
Seller: boxuanma
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...129178?hash=item280ebf981a:g:c34AAOSwk1JWd0Uh
Comments: Deal seems too good to be true?


----------



## vesna

babydoll73 said:


> Item: Auth $1550 Saint Laurent Monogramme Clutch Black Leather Bag Gold YSL
> Listing Number: 172044271061
> Seller: boxuanma
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172044271061?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Pls authenticate. Thanks


 


babydoll73 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Sac De Jour Large Dark Grey
> Listing Number: 172046129178
> Seller: boxuanma
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...129178?hash=item280ebf981a:g:c34AAOSwk1JWd0Uh
> Comments: Deal seems too good to be true?


 none of the bags have clear photos of signatures which have to be really straight and large to recognize correct font...however, search of this seller's name here on tPF showed some fakes


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

Item: 181978880292
Listing:YSL SAINT LAURENT Monogramme Medium Camera Crossbody Bag in Black "NWT"
Seller: loukpeach
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181978880292

Need help to authenticate please. Thanks!


----------



## devuska2009

Please help me authnticate this bag:

Item: 221982154493
Seller: jackiedelshad616
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22198215449...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221982154493&_rdc=1

Thank you in advance


----------



## devuska2009

Please help me authnticate this bag:

Item: 272091016018
Seller: roberstan78
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...124174e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=221982154493

Thank you in advance


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. I wanted to buy this from a friend but i just want to make sure before i get it. Kindly authenticate this Ysl clutch bag. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sunshine_

just wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this betty bag.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281886354622?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I already bought the bag. thanks!


----------



## vesna

0PinkBlush0 said:


> Item: 181978880292
> Listing:YSL SAINT LAURENT Monogramme Medium Camera Crossbody Bag in Black "NWT"
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181978880292
> 
> Need help to authenticate please. Thanks!


 authentic bag from a sweet seller


----------



## vesna

devuska2009 said:


> Please help me authnticate this bag:
> 
> Item: 272091016018
> Seller: roberstan78
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...124174e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=221982154493
> 
> Thank you in advance


 this is a fake I believe


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. I wanted to buy this from a friend but i just want to make sure before i get it. Kindly authenticate this Ysl clutch bag. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3231133
> 
> View attachment 3231134
> 
> View attachment 3231135
> 
> View attachment 3231136
> 
> View attachment 3231137
> 
> View attachment 3231138


 is there a dust bag and papers ? This is highly faked, and well faked bag - signatures, everything, but paper tag and dust bag will not be the same as authentic


----------



## vesna

devuska2009 said:


> Please help me authnticate this bag:
> 
> Item: 221982154493
> Seller: jackiedelshad616
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22198215449...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221982154493&_rdc=1
> 
> Thank you in advance


 I need to see straight, clear large photos of signature on the inside of flap, signature on inner leather tag, and serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> is there a dust bag and papers ? This is highly faked, and well faked bag - signatures, everything, but paper tag and dust bag will not be the same as authentic




Hi. Im afraid but it doesnt have dust bag and papers. Thanks


----------



## devuska2009

vesna said:


> this is a fake I believe


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Oliviamarkt

Can Anybody please help me authnticate this bag
bag is being sold on the dutch ebay.

item: Emmanuelle fringe bucket bag.

LINK: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer

thank you so much.


----------



## Oliviamarkt

Can Somebody please help me authnticate this bag
bag is being sold on the dutch ebay.

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de jour
Seller: bea
Link:http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer

thank you so much!


----------



## Zorro21

Hi. Can someone please point me in the direction of the authenticate this "Valentino" handbag thread? I couldn't seem to find it as one of the labels listed.

Thanks.


----------



## WishiwasMortish

Oliviamarkt said:


> Can Anybody please help me authnticate this bag
> bag is being sold on the dutch ebay.
> 
> item: Emmanuelle fringe bucket bag.
> 
> LINK: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer
> 
> thank you so much.


More photos...


----------



## vesna

sunshine_ said:


> just wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this betty bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281886354622?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I already bought the bag. thanks!


 not sure, there are not enough photos of signatures to judge, is this the same seller and the same bag? post #*11990*


----------



## vesna

Oliviamarkt said:


> Can Anybody please help me authnticate this bag
> bag is being sold on the dutch ebay.
> 
> item: Emmanuelle fringe bucket bag.
> 
> LINK: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer
> 
> thank you so much.


 looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Oliviamarkt said:


> Can Somebody please help me authnticate this bag
> bag is being sold on the dutch ebay.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de jour
> Seller: bea
> Link:http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer
> 
> thank you so much!


 not sure about this one, I can't see signatures well


----------



## vesna

Zorro21 said:


> Hi. Can someone please point me in the direction of the authenticate this "Valentino" handbag thread? I couldn't seem to find it as one of the labels listed.
> 
> Thanks.


 
here, it is at the bottom of premier designers


http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/


----------



## Zorro21

vesna said:


> here, it is at the bottom of premier designers
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/


@Vesna. Thank you!!


----------



## mamalovesbags

Hi there,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag please.  I am not too familiar with the ysl brand (usually a chanel, gucci and lv girl).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Item: YSL Small Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: not sure where I find the listing number
Seller: vicki_kk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you so much for your time.  Have a great day


----------



## jdubby

vesna said:


> these are mixed versions from transition period from YSL to SLP and all signatures and tags are mixed, but they are both authentic in my opinion. They did have this short period when Chyc bags and older styles all had mixed tags and signatures.





jdubby said:


> Please help me authenticate these bags.  It seems this is a pretty reputable seller from previous comments on this thread and things look pretty good to me.  I just want to confirm.  I have seen requests for tags with rounded corners and I don't see any rounded corners on the paperwork for these bags.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Large Muse Satchel
> Listing Number: 331536356041
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...356041?hash=item4d311b52c9:g:nxYAAOSwEeFU60Pg
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Medium Muse Satchel
> Listing Number: 331477668339
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...668339?hash=item4d2d9bd1f3:g:1qEAAOSwQiRUpyLu
> 
> Thanks!



I went ahead and ordered one of these bags, but am now getting concerned about the authenticity after receiving it.  Should these be red flags that should make me return it or am I just being paranoid?


The Medium Muse bag I received seems to be smaller than a previous Medium Muse bag that I had.  Did the size of this bag change over time?  This is 14.5" wide by 9.5" tall, which matches the eBay listing, but does not match the size of the same item listed on Amazon.  Is the difference maybe a change in size between 2013 and 2014?
The inside of the dust cover for this bag is coming apart (the stitching is ripped between the black and the white fabric).
The inside of the dust cover does not have any tag.  I think this was raised as a concern elsewhere in this thread.
 There are two identical authenticity cards in the bag.  I suppose this could be a manufacturer mistake, but it seems more likely to be made by someone producing a fake.
The seller has now relisted the exact same item and appears to be using the same pictures.  Are the numbers on the back of the tag (368224 Y 213317) unique serial numbers or shared model numbers for the bag?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrschubbs

Hi 

Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance 

Item: saint laurent medium betty bag

Listing Number:121856446617

Sellerreloved98

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121856446617 

Really appreciate your time


----------



## mrschubbs

Just want to edit my previous post. There was a bit of a mix up with the seller name lol. Thank you in advance

Item: saint laurent medium betty bag

Listing Number:121856446617

Seller: preloved98

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121856446617


----------



## vesna

jdubby said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of these bags, but am now getting concerned about the authenticity after receiving it.  Should these be red flags that should make me return it or am I just being paranoid?
> 
> 
> The Medium Muse bag I received seems to be smaller than a previous Medium Muse bag that I had.  Did the size of this bag change over time?  This is 14.5" wide by 9.5" tall, which matches the eBay listing, but does not match the size of the same item listed on Amazon.  Is the difference maybe a change in size between 2013 and 2014?
> The inside of the dust cover for this bag is coming apart (the stitching is ripped between the black and the white fabric).
> The inside of the dust cover does not have any tag.  I think this was raised as a concern elsewhere in this thread.
> There are two identical authenticity cards in the bag.  I suppose this could be a manufacturer mistake, but it seems more likely to be made by someone producing a fake.
> The seller has now relisted the exact same item and appears to be using the same pictures.  Are the numbers on the back of the tag (368224 Y 213317) unique serial numbers or shared model numbers for the bag?
> Thanks for your help!


 which one did you order ? can you take photos of sturdy card with rounded corners if it is among papers, also underside of a zipper head (not pull). Here in reference library of this forum, under Muse you can find proper dimensions for the old styles, and new ones I will explore a bit and let you know. Is the outer satin bag silky with letters that are just a bit lighter, like the same material but matte, not pure white ?


----------



## vesna

mamalovesbags said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag please.  I am not too familiar with the ysl brand (usually a chanel, gucci and lv girl).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Small Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: not sure where I find the listing number
> Seller: vicki_kk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.  Have a great day


 photos are not sufficient for authentication, all the signatures need to be clear and large, straight into camera, inner leather tag and serial number


----------



## vesna

mrschubbs said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: saint laurent medium betty bag
> 
> Listing Number:121856446617
> 
> Sellerreloved98
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121856446617
> 
> Really appreciate your time


 


mrschubbs said:


> Just want to edit my previous post. There was a bit of a mix up with the seller name lol. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: saint laurent medium betty bag
> 
> Listing Number:121856446617
> 
> Seller: preloved98
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121856446617


 sorry, photos are very blurry so I can't see vital signs of authenticity like clear signatures to see the font and serial number


----------



## seeker24

Hi all, wanna purchase this YSL wallet from a reller but am worried about its authenticity. 
Could anyone help? Thank you so much!


----------



## jdubby

vesna said:


> which one did you order ? can you take photos of sturdy card with rounded corners if it is among papers, also underside of a zipper head (not pull). Here in reference library of this forum, under Muse you can find proper dimensions for the old styles, and new ones I will explore a bit and let you know. Is the outer satin bag silky with letters that are just a bit lighter, like the same material but matte, not pure white ?



Thank you so much for your help!

I went with the medium Muse and was expecting it to be more like 15.5" wide by 10" high.  Those are the dimensions of the medium Muse being sold on Amazon right now.  The bag I received is more like 14.5" wide by 9.5" high, which seems insignificant, but it is noticeable.  The old reference thread from 2005/2006 shows that the medium Muse should actually be much smaller, but I am sure it is possible that the size changed over time.

I have attached some more pictures that show the dust cover a little better (including one picture of the good stitching inside and one where it is separating.  I have also included a picture of all the paperwork, including the duplicate authenticity cards.  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Hi all, wanna purchase this YSL wallet from a reller but am worried about its authenticity.
> Could anyone help? Thank you so much!


 looks authentic to me, I had identical in black


----------



## vesna

jdubby said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I went with the medium Muse and was expecting it to be more like 15.5" wide by 10" high.  Those are the dimensions of the medium Muse being sold on Amazon right now.  The bag I received is more like 14.5" wide by 9.5" high, which seems insignificant, but it is noticeable.  The old reference thread from 2005/2006 shows that the medium Muse should actually be much smaller, but I am sure it is possible that the size changed over time.
> 
> I have attached some more pictures that show the dust cover a little better (including one picture of the good stitching inside and one where it is separating.  I have also included a picture of all the paperwork, including the duplicate authenticity cards.  Thanks again for all your help!


 all the details look good to me indeed, I can't see any red flag, flaw in dust bag is from who known what, but the texture seems right and tags too
she might have bought few in the outlet and did not bother to take new photos, they did that before with some other YSL bags, and all of them turned out to be real...as for measures, I looked at the same bag I wanted in 4 different sites and they all show different measures, up to 1/2 inch difference...all their bags I have ever commented were authentic


----------



## littleredshoe

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this?  I want to see if its a real before I start bidding. Many thanks!

Item: Black Patient Bag
Listing Number: #281903437745
Seller: chlo-bott 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/YSL-...0068&clkid=2461409949329072959&_qi=RTM2063723

Thanks!


----------



## mamalovesbags

vesna said:


> sorry, photos are very blurry so I can't see vital signs of authenticity like clear signatures to see the font and serial number


Thank you for getting back to me.  I ended up buying the bag after communication with the seller.  I should receive the bag soon and then I will post some pictures.  I have never bought on e-bay before so I am unsure of the whole experience.  I've heard such horror stories that I am crossing my fingers that I have not been pawned.  Thanks again.  Have a great day.


----------



## seeker24

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, I had identical in black



Thank you @vesna, you are like the queen of YSL heh


----------



## mstewart388

Hi, can you please authenticate this YSL bag? 


Item: YSL Small Cabas Matelassé Monogram Handbag
 Listing Number: 252236087110
 Seller: laid.back.luxe 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...087110?hash=item3aba713f46:g:B2YAAOSwcdBWRXbb
 Comments: THANK YOU!


----------



## vesna

seeker24 said:


> Thank you @vesna, you are like the queen of YSL heh


 LOL thanks


----------



## vesna

mstewart388 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this YSL bag?
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Small Cabas Matelassé Monogram Handbag
> Listing Number: 252236087110
> Seller: laid.back.luxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...087110?hash=item3aba713f46:g:B2YAAOSwcdBWRXbb
> Comments: THANK YOU!


 looks good so far, I would just like to see the inner leather tag signature to see the font, as well as serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## Teags

Hello

Can you please authenticate the following YSL clutch:

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Black Grain De Pourde Leather Clutch Bag
Seller: eusett
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Saint-...3D272098702704&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460 

Comments: Pre owned

Thank you


----------



## mrzjenn

Hi can you please authenticate? Tia

Item: YSL Saint Laurent cross body matelasse black monogramme camera bag

Listing number: 272096587971

seller:  villapinar

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272096587971&globalID=EBAY-US 

Comments: brand new, has a tag (price?) attached

Much appreciated


----------



## liv brands

Hi!  hope somebody can help me with this bag. Thank you! 

Item: YSL Roady Hobo Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Love2shop_everyday
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.952610188142350.1073743110.365357850200923&type=3
Comments: Bag is being sold from FB page instead of ebay. I asked seller for more photos because most of her uploaded photos are blurry. My main concern is if the bag was made in this kind of leather? All the roady "pebbled" leathers I've seen have bigger "pebbles". tnx


----------



## vesna

Teags said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following YSL clutch:
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Black Grain De Pourde Leather Clutch Bag
> Seller: eusett
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Saint-...3D272098702704&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Comments: Pre owned
> 
> Thank you


 sorry I am not sure,  it is very very hard to figure out the right font on caviar leather


----------



## vesna

liv brands said:


> Hi!  hope somebody can help me with this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Roady Hobo Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Love2shop_everyday
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.952610188142350.1073743110.365357850200923&type=3
> Comments: Bag is being sold from FB page instead of ebay. I asked seller for more photos because most of her uploaded photos are blurry. My main concern is if the bag was made in this kind of leather? All the roady "pebbled" leathers I've seen have bigger "pebbles". tnx
> 
> View attachment 3236895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236901
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236903
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236904


 I am skeptical here because of the leather and the font on the back of the inner leather tag. I would pass


----------



## vesna

mrzjenn said:


> Hi can you please authenticate? Tia
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent cross body matelasse black monogramme camera bag
> 
> Listing number: 272096587971
> 
> seller:  villapinar
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272096587971&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Comments: brand new, has a tag (price?) attached
> 
> Much appreciated


 seems OK to me, but few customers complained about the smell of their bags, make sure to ask about it


----------



## mrzjenn

vesna said:


> seems OK to me, but few customers complained about the smell of their bags, make sure to ask about it



Will do! Thank you


----------



## liv brands

vesna said:


> I am skeptical here because of the leather and the font on the back of the inner leather tag. I would pass


Thanks a lot for the advice! :greengrin:


----------



## imamodaholic

Hi everyone,

sorry for step in, 

Can someone help me to authenticate the below bag?
Thanks very much.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent OTL BO LIGNE Y Cabas Bag
Listing Number: carousell#23409517
Seller: lingz117
Link: https://carousell.com/p/23409517
Comments: somemore photos from the seller:
https://goo.gl/photos/GAa5jnbJTx367tjAA




regards,
noemi


----------



## Teags

vesna said:


> sorry I am not sure,  it is very very hard to figure out the right font on caviar leather


Thank you for taking the time to look at this bag


----------



## nini456

Hi experts, can you please help authenticate this Saint Laurent bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: NA


----------



## neptis

Item: Saint Laurent Camera Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: private
Link: https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_yves_saint_laurent_671719799
Comments: i asked to send me some additional pictures. Please find enclosed. 














I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!


----------



## Basmarasheed

I bought a Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour in Black grained leather from Selfridges. When looking through reviews online and pictures of the bag I noticed that mine did not have an interior pocket, even though on the YSL website the pictures show that the bag has an interior pocket. Is this normal? Does this mean that my handbag is not authentic?


----------



## vesna

imamodaholic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> sorry for step in,
> 
> Can someone help me to authenticate the below bag?
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent OTL BO LIGNE Y Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: carousell#23409517
> Seller: lingz117
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/23409517
> Comments: somemore photos from the seller:
> https://goo.gl/photos/GAa5jnbJTx367tjAA
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> noemi




I would need to see a straight clear photo of inner leather tag front and back with the serial number


----------



## vesna

nini456 said:


> Hi experts, can you please help authenticate this Saint Laurent bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: NA
> Link: NA


 please post much larger photos of all the signatures, front, inside on the leather tag etc


----------



## nini456

vesna said:


> please post much larger photos of all the signatures, front, inside on the leather tag etc



Thanks Vesna! Let me know if these photos work


----------



## vesna

nini456 said:


> Thanks Vesna! Let me know if these photos work


 this does not look good to me, I am sorry...I hope someone else will chip in with second opinion


----------



## vesna

Basmarasheed said:


> I bought a Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour in Black grained leather from Selfridges. When looking through reviews online and pictures of the bag I noticed that mine did not have an interior pocket, even though on the YSL website the pictures show that the bag has an interior pocket. Is this normal? Does this mean that my handbag is not authentic?


 I am not sure really. Did you receive it ?


----------



## nini456

vesna said:


> this does not look good to me, I am sorry...I hope someone else will chip in with second opinion


Thanks for the help~ do u need some more photos? or u recommend to go ******************/authenticate4U?


----------



## vesna

nini456 said:


> Thanks for the help~ do u need some more photos? or u recommend to go ******************/authenticate4U?


 I think it is not authentic, but I am hoping that those "bad' signatures are just faded good ones, however, I suggest having a professional opinion


----------



## neptis

vesna said:


> I think it is not authentic, but I am hoping that those "bad' signatures are just faded good ones, however, I suggest having a professional opinion


Could you please share your opinion with me about the bag im about to buy. I posted it a few posts back pleeeeease  this bag is about to be shipped and a have one evening to cancel if something is amiss


----------



## vesna

neptis said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Camera Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: private
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_yves_saint_laurent_671719799
> Comments: i asked to send me some additional pictures. Please find enclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!


 I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this bag. I think details look OK, but I really don't know


----------



## neptis

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this bag. I think details look OK, but I really don't know


Thank you for your feedback  im not sure about the tag "made in" and the spacing between the letters. Do you think it looks right?


----------



## vesna

neptis said:


> Thank you for your feedback  im not sure about the tag "made in" and the spacing between the letters. Do you think it looks right?


 honestly, I am not sure, various bags have different lower/upper case "made in".....really wouldn't know, sorry


----------



## e&i's mom

Item: ysl cabas chyc med
Listing #: 401046493615
Seller: thegees44ou
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/401046493615?_mwBanner=1
I bought this on ebay and everything looked good to me except the one larger number in the serial number. Please help authenticate! Thank you!


----------



## Mich91

Hi,

Could you please check the below link and help me to see if the bag is authentic?

Many thanks!!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-oversized-muse-turquoise-101963


----------



## christa

*        Hi ladies! 


Could someone please take a look at the pics below. Story in short: yesterday I noticed a pop-up vintage shop in my hometown here in northern Europe, where a lady was selling her own and her friends old stuff and I noticed this bag. I have been wanting a burgundy bag, so I bought it thinking that if its fake, Ill take it back asap (shop is still open a few days) and file a police report. Im not familiar with Saint Laurent or previous YSL, so I have no skills in knowing how this should look like. Generally it looks well made, but so does some fakes (?).. There are however a few strange things; please see pics. Obviously the bag has been used a lot, it is very slouchy and soft and needs to be cleaned. There was an old tram ticket inside dated September 2014, so this is surely not a new style.

This is why I dont have ebay listing information, the pics are taken by me at my home. I made collages to save space, but the pics should be large enough for zooming if needed. More pics will be in the next post.


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## christa

More pics to post #12630.


----------



## christa

With reference to post #12630 and #123631, I did not realize that attached pics can't be clicked to make them appear larger. Therefore I post here same pics in a different format to make the process easier. I'm so, so sorry for the duplicates! :shame:


----------



## christa

More pics related to post #12630, #12631 and #12632.


----------



## christa

Last pics relating posts #12630, #12631, #12632 and #12633.


----------



## mstewart388

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Quilted Monogramme Handbag
Listing Number: 291655867860
Seller: myremmie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...867860?hash=item43e80b5dd4:g:lEwAAOSwYaFWfzDH

Can anyone authenticate this or give their opinion please? Thank you in advance!!! The bag is in my possession so I can supply more photos or answer any questions


----------



## Katepham

hi


----------



## neptis

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this bag. I think details look OK, but I really don't know


Thank you anyways


----------



## Mich91

http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-large-muse-pacific-blue-100509

Item: Ysl large muse
List.No. 100509
Seller: fashionphile(not a specific name of a seller)

Please help me with the above bag!! Many many thanks!


----------



## Mich91

http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-large-downtown-tote-ivory-102543

Item: Large downtown tote ivory
Listing No: 102543
Seller: fashionphile(not s apecific seller)

Please help me to authenticate this bag! Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Mich91

http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-oversized-muse-turquoise-101963

Item: oversized muse turquoise
Listing no: 101963
Seller: fashionphile( not a specific seller)

Please help me to authenticate the above bag! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## nini456

vesna said:


> I think it is not authentic, but I am hoping that those "bad' signatures are just faded good ones, however, I suggest having a professional opinion



Hi Vesna, 

Thanks a lot for help! I had ***************** help authenticate this bag (cuz authenticate4U doesnt cover this brand), and they believe it is the authentic. but I still have concerns.. do you mind take another look at it? I took some clearer photos. thank you so much!!


----------



## xmaai

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-small-cabas-chyc-bag-1

Comments: Hello! When I received this bag, it had an MCM key fob on it, which was very odd to me. The "made in italy" stamp is above the serial number but I've seen many Yves Saint Laurent bags have the serial number first. Also, the information on the tag looks a little off-centered. I've emailed The RealReal and they said the bag is authentic, and that their authenticity team may have overlooked the fact that the key fob was on the wrong bag. That was a red flag for me. Please let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

Mich91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please check the below link and help me to see if the bag is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-oversized-muse-turquoise-101963


 100% authentic, great colour for muse


----------



## vesna

xmaai said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Cabas Chyc Bag
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-small-cabas-chyc-bag-1
> 
> Comments: Hello! When I received this bag, it had an MCM key fob on it, which was very odd to me. The "made in italy" stamp is above the serial number but I've seen many Yves Saint Laurent bags have the serial number first. Also, the information on the tag looks a little off-centered. I've emailed The RealReal and they said the bag is authentic, and that their authenticity team may have overlooked the fact that the key fob was on the wrong bag. That was a red flag for me. Please let me know if this is authentic in your opinion. Thank you in advance!


 this is so off in my opinion, hardware could pass but the tag is not the usual YSL tag, it has plenty of red flags....do a search of RealReal here on tPF to see their rating in terms of authenticity (when you enter their name in search click posts not threads window below the search space)


----------



## vesna

e&i's mom said:


> Item: ysl cabas chyc med
> Listing #: 401046493615
> Seller: thegees44ou
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/401046493615?_mwBanner=1
> I bought this on ebay and everything looked good to me except the one larger number in the serial number. Please help authenticate! Thank you!


 looks good to me, it is often that YSL serial number imprint has uneven digits, with 2 it is most usual, I think all is fine


----------



## vesna

christa said:


> Last pics relating posts #12630, #12631, #12632 and #12633.


 looks good to me, I mean authentic, but beaten up with wearing, like my ancient Mulberry Bays which lost filling in the base of handles .


----------



## vesna

mstewart388 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Quilted Monogramme Handbag
> Listing Number: 291655867860
> Seller: myremmie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...867860?hash=item43e80b5dd4:g:lEwAAOSwYaFWfzDH
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this or give their opinion please? Thank you in advance!!! The bag is in my possession so I can supply more photos or answer any questions


 this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Mich91 said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-large-muse-pacific-blue-100509
> 
> Item: Ysl large muse
> List.No. 100509
> Seller: fashionphile(not a specific name of a seller)
> 
> Please help me with the above bag!! Many many thanks!


 


Mich91 said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-large-downtown-tote-ivory-102543
> 
> Item: Large downtown tote ivory
> Listing No: 102543
> Seller: fashionphile(not s apecific seller)
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag! Many thanks for your help!


 


Mich91 said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-oversized-muse-turquoise-101963
> 
> Item: oversized muse turquoise
> Listing no: 101963
> Seller: fashionphile( not a specific seller)
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the above bag! Really appreciate your help!


 all three are authentic and indeed stunning for great price too


----------



## vesna

nini456 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks a lot for help! I had ***************** help authenticate this bag (cuz authenticate4U doesnt cover this brand), and they believe it is the authentic. but I still have concerns.. do you mind take another look at it? I took some clearer photos. thank you so much!!


 well, it could be that letters faded so that the connection between N and T is somewhat not so obvious, possibly authentic I admit


----------



## e&i's mom

Thank goodness! Thanks so much for your time and expertise vesna!


----------



## santmega

item: NANO YSL sac de jour handbag in pink 

seller: sharkysasa

eBay item number: 221949382831



link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22194938283...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221949382831&_rdc=1



can someone please authenticate this NANO sac de jour bag for me please? I'm about to purchase so it would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dinoxo

Item Name: Baby Sac De Jour

Hi!
I just received this bag yesterday and I wanted to get opinions on its authenticity. This is my first Sac de Jour and I have no idea what to look for. It is a Baby Sac de Jour in black Grained leather with silver hardware. The interior is not suede but a fabric lining. I took photos of the outside snap button, the dustbag, and the bottom of the inside where the accordion sides end. It was impossible for me to get a picture of the serial number inside the pocket, so I just wrote it down:

It reads: "DMR398710-0415" The "made in Italy" stamp below it is written in all capital letters. 
I hope that my pictures are ok.
Thank you so much in advance, and I really hope that you'll be able to help me!


----------



## xmaai

vesna said:


> this is so off in my opinion, hardware could pass but the tag is not the usual YSL tag, it has plenty of red flags....do a search of RealReal here on tPF to see their rating in terms of authenticity (when you enter their name in search click posts not threads window below the search space)


Thank you so much, Vesna!

I have been searching for this generation CC for a while, and was so happy to find it in great condition and good price as well! It is sad that a website which guarantees authenticity sells "questionable" products. Who can be trusted?!

Vesna and TPFers who are familiar with the first generation style of this bag, does your YSL cc have the "YSL" stamp on the back of the Y buckle? Also, any other places where I can get this bag authenticated? Please help, I want to be sure before I return the bag as I have been searching so long for this style.

I have included more pictures of the hardware below


----------



## holdthatthought

Item: YSL large matelasse satchel
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...large-ysl-shoulder-bag/p/363301001/detail.fly
Comments:The chain looks different from the one on ysl.com (http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...282664co.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag). The chain on the authentic ysl.com one looks flatter and has less space(smaller holes) between the chains. The chain on the bluefly bag seems more rounded? and has larger holes between them.


----------



## christa

vesna said:


> looks good to me, I mean authentic, but beaten up with wearing, like my ancient Mulberry Bays which lost filling in the base of handles .



Thousand thanks Vesna!  I was SO panicking with this one, as I have no clue what to look for, and I even missed the tiny engravings behind the zipper (after searching TPF I got it now). I dont even know the style (YSL newbie). And I could not get decent pics with my phone, and my cameras battery was out.

And yes, I noticed this is quite beaten up, though much more beautiful in real life than in pics  I did not notice the handle problem in the shop, luckily it is actually not very noticeable. I wonder where the stuffing goes.. Anyhow I got the bag for 350 (these days about 380 USD), and I believe this is a near 2000 USD bag? So, with not having much money, I usually go for these designer bags that need a caring retirement home  Still gorgeous and more fun to wear than a shining new non-designer bag 

I got my camera up and running, and I already took a couple of better pics so I post them here just in case, though you already OKd this one  I hope you know how much your help is appreciated, I seriously had no other place to turn to!


----------



## sleepykris

I received this as a gift.  Please assist.  Thank you!


----------



## vesna

xmaai said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna!
> 
> I have been searching for this generation CC for a while, and was so happy to find it in great condition and good price as well! It is sad that a website which guarantees authenticity sells "questionable" products. Who can be trusted?!
> 
> Vesna and TPFers who are familiar with the first generation style of this bag, does your YSL cc have the "YSL" stamp on the back of the Y buckle? Also, any other places where I can get this bag authenticated? Please help, I want to be sure before I return the bag as I have been searching so long for this style.
> 
> I have included more pictures of the hardware below


 small does not have YSL on the underside of metal Y buckle, all looks good just the tag has me worried


----------



## vesna

sleepykris said:


> I received this as a gift.  Please assist.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3244118
> View attachment 3244119
> View attachment 3244121
> View attachment 3244122
> View attachment 3244123


 wow !! What a gift ! authentic beautiful tribute to Yves saint Laurent


----------



## vesna

christa said:


> Thousand thanks Vesna!  I was SO panicking with this one, as I have no clue what to look for, and I even missed the tiny engravings behind the zipper (after searching TPF I got it now). I dont even know the style (YSL newbie). And I could not get decent pics with my phone, and my cameras battery was out.
> 
> And yes, I noticed this is quite beaten up, though much more beautiful in real life than in pics  I did not notice the handle problem in the shop, luckily it is actually not very noticeable. I wonder where the stuffing goes.. Anyhow I got the bag for 350 (these days about 380 USD), and I believe this is a near 2000 USD bag? So, with not having much money, I usually go for these designer bags that need a caring retirement home  Still gorgeous and more fun to wear than a shining new non-designer bag
> 
> I got my camera up and running, and I already took a couple of better pics so I post them here just in case, though you already OKd this one  I hope you know how much your help is appreciated, I seriously had no other place to turn to!


 all this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

dinoxo said:


> Item Name: Baby Sac De Jour
> 
> Hi!
> I just received this bag yesterday and I wanted to get opinions on its authenticity. This is my first Sac de Jour and I have no idea what to look for. It is a Baby Sac de Jour in black Grained leather with silver hardware. The interior is not suede but a fabric lining. I took photos of the outside snap button, the dustbag, and the bottom of the inside where the accordion sides end. It was impossible for me to get a picture of the serial number inside the pocket, so I just wrote it down:
> 
> It reads: "DMR398710-0415" The "made in Italy" stamp below it is written in all capital letters.
> I hope that my pictures are ok.
> Thank you so much in advance, and I really hope that you'll be able to help me!
> 
> View attachment 3243111
> View attachment 3243113
> View attachment 3243116
> View attachment 3243117
> View attachment 3243124
> View attachment 3243128
> View attachment 3243129
> View attachment 3243133


 looks authentic to me


----------



## sleepykris

vesna said:


> wow !! What a gift ! authentic beautiful tribute to Yves saint Laurent




Thank you Vesna!!  I have been wanting the ymail wallet for years.  [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

santmega said:


> item: NANO YSL sac de jour handbag in pink
> 
> seller: sharkysasa
> 
> eBay item number: 221949382831
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22194938283...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221949382831&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please authenticate this NANO sac de jour bag for me please? I'm about to purchase so it would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


 I would like to see a closeup of front signature and inner leather tag signature, but it is sold now, did you get it ?


----------



## vesna

sleepykris said:


> Thank you Vesna!!  I have been wanting the ymail wallet for years.  [emoji4]


 it is stunning indeed  and with YSL black patent, it will last forever, just take care of gold print, it can fade and get rubbed , not really easily, but with time that is the only thing that happens with it, so I don't let it lose in my purse all around, keeping it in purse organizer


----------



## dinoxo

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much! 
You have no idea how happy that just made me 
I appreciate your time!!


----------



## sleepykris

vesna said:


> it is stunning indeed  and with YSL black patent, it will last forever, just take care of gold print, it can fade and get rubbed , not really easily, but with time that is the only thing that happens with it, so I don't let it lose in my purse all around, keeping it in purse organizer




Thanks so much for the tip, I would be sad if the gold rubbed off!


----------



## xmaai

vesna said:


> small does not have YSL on the underside of metal Y buckle, all looks good just the tag has me worried


Thank you so much  I truly appreciate your help, Vesna! I've emailed the RealReal regarding the questionable items, looking forward to what they say about their authentication process.


----------



## Katepham

Hi experts, I bought this YSL bag on eBay but I can't trust the seller. Can someone authenticate this bag for me please. Many thanks.
Item : YSL Saint Laurent Medium Leather Betty Bag.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s127.photobucket.com/user/pigpen194/embed/Mobile%20Uploads/story"></iframe>


----------



## maryg1

can you pls. authenticate 2 clutches for me?

item: Chyc Clutch
link http://www.ebay.it/itm/272106872814?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller love100reject 
item n.: 272106872814

item.Chyc Clutch
link http://www.ebay.it/itm/262238710716?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller fuzja4
item n. 262238710716


----------



## ahndasom

Is the serial number photo your photo as a buyer from eBay sent me this photo saying it was her bags serial number. I'm so worried now


----------



## ahndasom

BagsNBaubles said:


> Hello,
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse style canvas bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local consignmet shop
> Link: N/A



Photo of the serial number has been sent to me buy a seller saying it was her bags serial number. Now I am so concerned. Could someone help me please as I transferred the money to the sellers account.


----------



## annetteluo

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano
Listing Number:
Seller: bossgcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Classic-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-In-Black-Leather-/281912053751?hash=item41a3448ff7:g:lhcAAOSwT~9Wk2qF
Comments:

This is my first time buying a YSL bag off ebay, and I'm not sure what to look for. This listing is a good price point for me, but I don't want to go through the hassle of returning it if it's not authentic. Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

vesna said:


> authentic bag from a sweet seller


Thank you so so much I don't know you but this mean a lot to me xoxo


----------



## mamalovesbags

Hi there,

I previously posted an e-bay link with insufficient photos of a ysl cabas ligne and you asked for some additional photos.  I have received the bag now.  I hope you can help and let me know if she is authentic.  I have never bought on e-bay before so I am a bit nervous.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

item: Ysl cabas ligne
link: no link
seller: vicki_kk

dropbox.com/s/97c829w7y22fgf5/IMG_0806.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/07yota75qpiqmkk/IMG_0808.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/ihu8dhvhnvxiksi/IMG_0809.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/mwr2ybi55mw8txl/IMG_0810.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/iafwfcqhqj42itw/IMG_0811.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/bqah9jjc2ehhzbg/IMG_0812.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/rpkw6afsm916jkk/IMG_0813.png?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/fab9zd0xvfehe8b/IMG_0816.png?dl=0
Thanks again.


----------



## vesna

maryg1 said:


> can you pls. authenticate 2 clutches for me?
> 
> item: Chyc Clutch
> link http://www.ebay.it/itm/272106872814?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller love100reject
> item n.: 272106872814
> 
> item.Chyc Clutch
> link http://www.ebay.it/itm/262238710716?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller fuzja4
> item n. 262238710716


 the first looks good and the other - I can't see signatures well


----------



## vesna

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thank you so so much I don't know you but this mean a lot to me xoxo


 I bumped into your posts so many times, you had helped so many here on the forum with your opinions and advices, and I recognized your name ...I was hoping it was you, and all your posts had beautiful authentic bags  great to have a reliable seller


----------



## LOUKPEACH

vesna said:


> I bumped into your posts so many times, you had helped so many here on the forum with your opinions and advices, and I recognized your name ...I was hoping it was you, and all your posts had beautiful authentic bags  great to have a reliable seller


Thank you so much. I am so honors to have someone like you recognize me. I'm blushing right now xoxo


----------



## sassification

Item: YSL rive gauche bag 

Seller: personal seller off local sale site





	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I am told it is discontinued model?

Thanks much!


----------



## vesna

sassification said:


> Item: YSL rive gauche bag
> 
> Seller: personal seller off local sale site
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247024
> View attachment 3247025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247027
> View attachment 3247029
> View attachment 3247030
> View attachment 3247031
> View attachment 3247032
> View attachment 3247033
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I am told it is discontinued model?
> 
> Thanks much!


Rive Gauche is  a discontinued model, but amazing bag. This one is authentic. I use it every day as a sturdy work bag and at the same time very elegant and chyc.


----------



## sassification

vesna said:


> Rive Gauche is  a discontinued model, but amazing bag. This one is authentic. I use it every day as a sturdy work bag and at the same time very elegant and chyc.




Thank u so much - however the seller just told me the edges of the handles there are some cracking due to dryness.. She said ysl would replace the handles but wld need to pay for it. So alas i may have to give it a miss  

It does look like a sturdy everyday classic!


----------



## dough

Item: black matelasse envelope wallet on chain 
Listing Number: 151946376343
Seller: infinitefriday
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-RARE-YSL-Clutch-wallet-on-a-chain-Black-Bag-1624-/151946376343

Can someone help me authenticate this please? Super nervous about purchasing a bag on eBay. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yan Briones

Item: Saint Laurent link:https://www.olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-saint-laurent-mini-y-ligne-chyc-cabas-mini-marga-canon-ID76PNC.html#     Pls. Authenticate thanks so much...


----------



## bingbing_sakura

Item: YSL monogramme sl
Listing Number: 2015 3 394458 BJ50J ?
Seller: tjmaxx online
Link:http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000100234?skuId=1000100234484912&pfb=od:i
Comments: Have never seen monogramme sl of such size (looks like medium size 14.24*9.75inch), the leather is soft (not as structured as the pictures on YSL.com or neiman macus), no strap come with this bag

Thank you so much!


----------



## amandaa0602

Hi All,

Is it ok for a YSL Nano Sac De Jour to have leather or fabric lining instead of the usual suede lining?


----------



## vesna

dough said:


> Item: black matelasse envelope wallet on chain
> Listing Number: 151946376343
> Seller: infinitefriday
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-RARE-YSL-Clutch-wallet-on-a-chain-Black-Bag-1624-/151946376343
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this please? Super nervous about purchasing a bag on eBay.
> Thanks in advance!


 I really don't know, I can't see clearly font of signatures to recognize authentic or fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

amandaa0602 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it ok for a YSL Nano Sac De Jour to have leather or fabric lining instead of the usual suede lining?


 I have seen fabric


----------



## vesna

bingbing_sakura said:


> Item: YSL monogramme sl
> Listing Number: 2015 3 394458 BJ50J ?
> Seller: tjmaxx online
> Link:http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000100234?skuId=1000100234484912&pfb=od:i
> Comments: Have never seen monogramme sl of such size (looks like medium size 14.24*9.75inch), the leather is soft (not as structured as the pictures on YSL.com or neiman macus), no strap come with this bag
> 
> Thank you so much!


 sorry I don't know this bag well enough to say anything. I hope someone else will chip in


----------



## vesna

Yan Briones said:


> Item: Saint Laurent link:https://www.olx.ph/i2/item/authenti...gne-chyc-cabas-mini-marga-canon-ID76PNC.html#     Pls. Authenticate thanks so much...


 I am sorry, I can't see signatures well enough to comment


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Can I have this bag authenticated here? Thank you!

Item: Saint Laurent Bowler Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Bagfairy
Comment: I know this bag is from YSL's collection years ago but I want it so bad as a travelling bag so I hope this is authentic.

Photos below.


----------



## joo_won

I bought this without asking the experts here, now I'm kinda worried.. didn't know there are so many fakes out there.

Item: Classic Monogram Clutch
Seller: kellascloset
Ebay item
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281913075854

I am not sure if it's still viewable to everyone. Could you please authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Windg

Can someone help me with this bag
TIA for any help rendered
Name : saint Laurent tassel clutch 
Seller id n website : none 
Can I check Is it 2013 and before clutch don't have the saint Laurent metallic paint made in stamp on it 

And what can I do if some parts of tassel has tarnished?


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Can I have this bag authenticated here? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Bowler Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Comment: I know this bag is from YSL's collection years ago but I want it so bad as a travelling bag so I hope this is authentic.
> 
> Photos below.


 it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

joo_won said:


> I bought this without asking the experts here, now I'm kinda worried.. didn't know there are so many fakes out there.
> 
> Item: Classic Monogram Clutch
> Seller: kellascloset
> Ebay item
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281913075854
> 
> I am not sure if it's still viewable to everyone. Could you please authenticate this? Thank you so much!


 did you get it ? There is not enough information in photos posted in the auction to figure it out, but if you got it, send photos -- post them here


----------



## vesna

Windg said:


> Can someone help me with this bag
> TIA for any help rendered
> Name : saint Laurent tassel clutch
> Seller id n website : none
> Can I check Is it 2013 and before clutch don't have the saint Laurent metallic paint made in stamp on it
> 
> And what can I do if some parts of tassel has tarnished?


 I am not sure because signature is taken with flash and I can't see details well. Tarnishing is addressed here on the forum in some threads, I will send you links when I find them


----------



## Windg

Hi vesna thanks for the prompt reply 

It's quite hard to take the photo of the saint Laurent 

And can we condition the leather if there's some light scuffings to it


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Kindly check this Ysl clutch if its authentic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## petirose

I wonder about this bag
classic monogram ysl 

Looks fake to me?


----------



## joo_won

vesna said:


> did you get it ? There is not enough information in photos posted in the auction to figure it out, but if you got it, send photos -- post them here


I haven't got it yet. Will take more pictures when it arrives then, thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

Windg said:


> Hi vesna thanks for the prompt reply
> 
> It's quite hard to take the photo of the saint Laurent
> 
> And can we condition the leather if there's some light scuffings to it


 seems OK, but I can still not see the connection between certain letters well  yes, Apple conditioner would be great for YSl smooth leather, there is a thread here about how to care for leather, do a tPF search and you will find a lot


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Kindly check this Ysl clutch if its authentic. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3250965
> 
> View attachment 3250966
> 
> View attachment 3250967
> 
> View attachment 3250968
> 
> View attachment 3250969
> 
> View attachment 3250970
> 
> View attachment 3250971
> 
> View attachment 3250972
> 
> View attachment 3250973


 looks good but these are faked so well, that we need to see some characteristic details...like paper tags and inner material content tag from dust bag


----------



## Windg

It's written as croûte de cuir  can I apply conditioner?


----------



## vesna

petirose said:


> I wonder about this bag
> classic monogram ysl
> 
> Looks fake to me?


 this a fake


----------



## vesna

Windg said:


> It's written as croûte de cuir  can I apply conditioner?




I think so....how about going to Hermes thread and ask Docride that question. She is a genius who refurbishes leathers and knows everything


----------



## bingbing_sakura

Item: YSL monogramme cabas
Listing Number: 2015 3 394458 BJ50J ?
Seller: tjmaxx online
Link:http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000100234?skuId=1000100234484912&pfb=od:i


Can the experts here help authenticate this bag?


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> looks good but these are faked so well, that we need to see some characteristic details...like paper tags and inner material content tag from dust bag




Thanks for your time but i think seller just provided an extra dust bag as she told me she just included it on the bag that shes selling. Thanks!


----------



## fakepink

Item: SAINT LAURENT black monogram tassel croc embossed
Seller: aleksandra093
Listing Number: 181997327549
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181997327549
Comments: I just won the auction for this but im not sure if its authentic?? Please let me know before i send payment!! I didnt realise there were so many yls fakes out there??


----------



## vesna

bingbing_sakura said:


> Item: YSL monogramme cabas
> Listing Number: 2015 3 394458 BJ50J ?
> Seller: tjmaxx online
> Link:http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...el/1000100234?skuId=1000100234484912&pfb=od:i
> 
> 
> Can the experts here help authenticate this bag?


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

fakepink said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT black monogram tassel croc embossed
> Seller: aleksandra093
> Listing Number: 181997327549
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181997327549
> Comments: I just won the auction for this but im not sure if its authentic?? Please let me know before i send payment!! I didnt realise there were so many yls fakes out there??


 I have never seen a tag like this one, I am very skeptical here


----------



## Nicnb

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM TASSEL SHOULDER BAG BLACK PYT 
Listing Number: 331761623323
Seller: nucmee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331761623323

Please authenticate thank you!


----------



## syharada26

Item: Baby Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 9220834
Seller: Fashion Vocal
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-sac-de-jour-satchel-royal-blue-9220834/?tref=category

Comments: The picture of the inside lining is my concern. If anyone can help authenticate I'd really appreciate it! Purchased from Tradesy today, but will be sending back if it's a fake.


----------



## pursejas

Hi 
Newbie posting, hopefully I've done this right. 

Looking to have this authenticated! 

Item: YSL Chyc Clutch 
Seller: luxury consignment 
Item Listing: N/a
Website: N/a

purchased in 2012/2013

Thanks in advance


----------



## hayley9191

Item: SAINT LAURENT NANO SAC DE JOUR BAG
Listing Number: 181999331980
Seller: lisaandmikey2318
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...331980?hash=item2a60016a8c:g:9IkAAOSwI-BWImK~

Comments: Hi&#65292;Could you please authenticate this bag&#65292;thank you!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi there my friend needs a help as she bought Saint Laurent Tassel Bag through a private seller and the seller says it is authentic but i have a doubt on details of the bag. She is not a member here so i helped her kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Tassel bag. Thanjs a lot!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

And heres more photos






I think this is not authentic but im seeking for expert's opinion. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> And heres more photos
> View attachment 3255959
> 
> View attachment 3255960
> 
> View attachment 3255961
> 
> I think this is not authentic but im seeking for expert's opinion. Thanks a lot!




Not a professional authenticator, but I can tell you that isn't authentic!


----------



## xmaai

vesna said:


> small does not have YSL on the underside of metal Y buckle, all looks good just the tag has me worried


After going back and forth with a customer service manager at therealreal regarding my Cabas Chyc serial number, which I found two other bags with the same number online, this is the reply I received when I asked them to explain how that is possible: 

"[FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif][FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]Please see below for correspondence from my Director of Authenticity:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]"The  numbers on the tag for YSL are not serial numbers, the first set of  numbers is the style number of the bag. All bags of a certain model will  have the same number. The 2nd number is the lot number, this can change once a season  once a year or never, depending on how long the item is/has been in  production. YSL and all Kering brands follow Gucci in the numbering  system. We make sure it matches others fitting the same criteria"[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif] 
Therefore  the numbers that we've been referencing are not going to be unique  identifiers, they are cases where they are going to match exactly."

Dear YSL lovers, what do you all think? Does this sound like a legit response for an authentic bag? I was always under the impression that all luxury designer bags with serial numbers have a unique set of numbers. 
[/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Ms.parker123 said:


> Not a professional authenticator, but I can tell you that isn't authentic!




Same here. The details are not perfect but i need to seek Vesna's opinion so my friend will show it to the seller. Thanks a lot for your opinion.


----------



## khriseeee

Hi vesna, may you please take a look at this?

Item: sac de jour


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM TASSEL SHOULDER BAG BLACK PYT
> Listing Number: 331761623323
> Seller: nucmee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331761623323
> 
> Please authenticate thank you!


 I suspect that this is a fake, signature is all wrong, but it went for US $1,353.00 ???? wow


----------



## vesna

syharada26 said:


> Item: Baby Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 9220834
> Seller: Fashion Vocal
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-ysl-sac-de-jour-satchel-royal-blue-9220834/?tref=category
> 
> Comments: The picture of the inside lining is my concern. If anyone can help authenticate I'd really appreciate it! Purchased from Tradesy today, but will be sending back if it's a fake.


 the link doesn't work for me, sorry


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> And heres more photos
> View attachment 3255959
> 
> View attachment 3255960
> 
> View attachment 3255961
> 
> I think this is not authentic but im seeking for expert's opinion. Thanks a lot!


 a fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

pursejas said:


> Hi
> Newbie posting, hopefully I've done this right.
> 
> Looking to have this authenticated!
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Clutch
> Seller: luxury consignment
> Item Listing: N/a
> Website: N/a
> 
> purchased in 2012/2013
> 
> Thanks in advance


 It looks good to me, but I would not know unless I have it in my hands...this bag is faked so well, that you have to look at a dust bag interior for material content tag and papers to see


----------



## vesna

xmaai said:


> After going back and forth with a customer service manager at therealreal regarding my Cabas Chyc serial number, which I found two other bags with the same number online, this is the reply I received when I asked them to explain how that is possible:
> 
> "[FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif][FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]Please see below for correspondence from my Director of Authenticity:[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif] [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]"The  numbers on the tag for YSL are not serial numbers, the first set of  numbers is the style number of the bag. All bags of a certain model will  have the same number. The 2nd number is the lot number, this can change once a season  once a year or never, depending on how long the item is/has been in  production. YSL and all Kering brands follow Gucci in the numbering  system. We make sure it matches others fitting the same criteria"[/FONT]
> [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]Therefore  the numbers that we've been referencing are not going to be unique  identifiers, they are cases where they are going to match exactly."[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif]Dear YSL lovers, what do you all think? Does this sound like a legit response for an authentic bag? I was always under the impression that all luxury designer bags with serial numbers have a unique set of numbers. [/FONT]
> [/FONT][FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Grande,Tahoma,Verdana,sans-serif][/FONT]


 the numbers in the same leather and style ARE the same in Saint Laurent (and YSL)


----------



## vesna

Ms.parker123 said:


> Not a professional authenticator, but I can tell you that isn't authentic!


 


Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Same here. The details are not perfect but i need to seek Vesna's opinion so my friend will show it to the seller. Thanks a lot for your opinion.


 Ms parker is right


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna, may you please take a look at this?
> 
> Item: sac de jour
> 
> View attachment 3256665
> View attachment 3256674
> View attachment 3256675
> View attachment 3256677
> View attachment 3256678
> View attachment 3256679


 please make clear and straight photos of signature on the front of the bag and on the inner leather tag


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> Ms parker is right




Thanks so much Vesna!


----------



## Bex123

Can you get a general vibe from these photos on the authenticity ? Not currently listed just messaging he seller..I hope you can access the old listing on eBay buy search as link doesn't work.

SaintLaurent Medium monogram tassel cross body , beige/tan

Appreciate any advice 

Listing : 191791106179
User: justdoneitt


----------



## khriseeee

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna, may you please take a look at this?
> 
> Item: sac de jour
> 
> View attachment 3256665
> View attachment 3256674
> View attachment 3256675
> View attachment 3256677
> View attachment 3256678
> View attachment 3256679




Hi vesna! Here are the additional photos you asked for


----------



## New2allthis

Hi,

I wonder if you can help me with a bag I was given about 20 years ago.
Item: YSL, sorry don't know the style 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: I'm pretty sure this is a fake as there is no serial number anywhere and the way the YSL letter weave in and out of each other appear to be the opposite of any others I have seen on here.  I'd just like to confirm its fake really as I've looked after it for all this time!
Many thanks


----------



## New2allthis

New2allthis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if you can help me with a bag I was given about 20 years ago.
> Item: YSL, sorry don't know the style
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I'm pretty sure this is a fake as there is no serial number anywhere and the way the YSL letter weave in and out of each other appear to be the opposite of any others I have seen on here.  I'd just like to confirm its fake really as I've looked after it for all this time!
> Many thanks



Additional photo, sorry it won't let me add more than one to a message for some reason.


----------



## sglondon

Hi wondering if you can help me with this bag. 

Item number: 262263729004
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262263729004
Seller; xjabyx


----------



## pursejas

vesna said:


> It looks good to me, but I would not know unless I have it in my hands...this bag is faked so well, that you have to look at a dust bag interior for material content tag and papers to see


Hi vesna,

Thank you for your response, I will look into it some more before purchasing


----------



## jenjen4u22

Does anyone know how to get a good look at the serial number inside of a YSL sac de jour nano? I have one I am trying to sell on ebay, however I can't get a good look at the number because the pocket is so small and my phone doesn't fit in it well enough to get a clear pic. Any suggestions?


----------



## khriseeee

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna! Here are the additional photos you asked for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258287
> View attachment 3258288
> View attachment 3258289




Oops left out one photo


----------



## Sarahc3000

Hello I purchase an Ysves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour zippy wallet on poshmark and I'm not sure it's authentic.  She claimed it was many times and has a tag but does not say saks where she purchased from.  Please help! 
Item code: 314902 534563
Seller: awagscloset 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-De-Jour-Zippy-Wallet-562e71ba6d64bc1351017a38


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Oops left out one photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258891


 this is fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna! Here are the additional photos you asked for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258287
> View attachment 3258288
> View attachment 3258289


 this is all fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

New2allthis said:


> Additional photo, sorry it won't let me add more than one to a message for some reason.


 at that time there were no serial numbers, and this metal tag looks authentic . I would not assume it is a fake that lightly. I am not certain, but I don't think it is an obvious fake. I have items with the same tag which are authentic, and no serial number anywhere.


----------



## vesna

Sarahc3000 said:


> Hello I purchase an Ysves Saint Laurent Belle De Jour zippy wallet on poshmark and I'm not sure it's authentic.  She claimed it was many times and has a tag but does not say saks where she purchased from.  Please help!
> Item code: 314902 534563
> Seller: awagscloset
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-De-Jour-Zippy-Wallet-562e71ba6d64bc1351017a38


 I can't see anything from these photos. We need inner Yves Saint Laurent imprint from the leather inside, paper tags, anything


----------



## khriseeee

vesna said:


> this is all fake, sorry




Thanks Vesna!!


----------



## tegest.s

Item: St Laurent Nano Sac de Jour Red $1990 NO RESERVE
Listing Number: 222009923337
Seller: yaj4852
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222009923337?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true 
Comments: Just won this auction. Please authenticate


----------



## Taliaheather

Item: Saint Laurent medium crossbody white
Seller: lavish styles
Link: http://lavishstylez.bigcartel.com/product/light-cream-saint-laurent-clutch-purse

This seller has this bag for sale on a few sites but all under the same name. I have a few pictures that she has sent but wondering if anyone has purchased through her before and if you are able to authenticate this particular bag? I've asked for the serial number inside but she said it's hard to get to in this bag though I see she's posted it for other Saint Laurent bags. 

Thanks!
Natalia


----------



## New2allthis

vesna said:


> at that time there were no serial numbers, and this metal tag looks authentic . I would not assume it is a fake that lightly. I am not certain, but I don't think it is an obvious fake. I have items with the same tag which are authentic, and no serial number anywhere.


Ah right thanks for looking, that's quite unexpected. In a good way 

Are the any other photos I could send to help determine if it's real, also, do you happen to know what it's called?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## mrschubbs

Item: saint laurent medium betty bag

Listing Number:252268315615

Seller: zeekjack

Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/252268315615 

Comments: Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag. Really appreciate it, tia


----------



## hayley9191

Item: SAINT LAURENT NANO SAC DE JOUR BAG
Listing Number: 181999331980
Seller: lisaandmikey2318
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...kAAOSwI-BWImK~

Comments: Hi&#65292;Could you please authenticate this bag&#65292;thank you!


----------



## jocelyn315

Item: Saint Laurent Small Universite Noir Golden YSL Logo
Listing number:351617506806
Seller: clarsanna
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35161750680...1&exe=11473&ext=27979&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Can someone please authenticate this purse for me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## heyrenee

Item: Saint Laurent baby sac de jour in black
Listing #: 161967128461  
Seller: color_wolf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...5b5fe3f8d:g:ZHYAAOSwnLdWrxj-&autorefresh=true
Comments: I really appreciate your time! You are so helpful!


----------



## angelabellringe

Item: YSL Kate Monogram Satchel Medium Ultramarine 
Listing Number: 262255409317
Seller: c-s-alberg

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262255409317?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D15%26_stpos%3D6713%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_nkw%3D262255409317%26_rdc%3D1

Comments: can someone please have a look at the above listing and authenticate for me. 
I have already received this item but unfortunately not in the condition it is listed as (description says 'as new' but there are small marks and scuffs and even some kind of glue that shows that its been gently used).


----------



## Kiaya

Hi this is my first post please forgive any mistakes and advise 

I'm planning on buying this from a resale app so I can't link an eBay listing. I'm unsure if this is against the rules here or just inconvenient, sorry ladies and guys if I'm in breech! 

Could this please be authenticated, I've attached all the pics (8) I have been provided. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

tegest.s said:


> Item: St Laurent Nano Sac de Jour Red $1990 NO RESERVE
> Listing Number: 222009923337
> Seller: yaj4852
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222009923337?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Just won this auction. Please authenticate


 I don't think it is real, however to confirm that I would need photos of all the signatures and serial number from inside the pocket straight and clear 


it is a habit here to ****************** and then bid, some forums refuse to authenticate after winning, because some of us are sellers as well and this is not fair to the seller


I will look at the photos as soon as you post them, but in the future please first authenticate here and then bid


----------



## vesna

Taliaheather said:


> Item: Saint Laurent medium crossbody white
> Seller: lavish styles
> Link: http://lavishstylez.bigcartel.com/product/light-cream-saint-laurent-clutch-purse
> 
> This seller has this bag for sale on a few sites but all under the same name. I have a few pictures that she has sent but wondering if anyone has purchased through her before and if you are able to authenticate this particular bag? I've asked for the serial number inside but she said it's hard to get to in this bag though I see she's posted it for other Saint Laurent bags.
> 
> Thanks!
> Natalia


 Hi Natalia, I can tell noting from these two photos, any signature would be helpful to see, from inside the bag....I have not heard of this seller and could not find it in tPF search either, I don't know, sorry


----------



## vesna

New2allthis said:


> Ah right thanks for looking, that's quite unexpected. In a good way
> 
> Are the any other photos I could send to help determine if it's real, also, do you happen to know what it's called?
> 
> Many thanks for your help.


 I don't know the name, and this bag is not known to me, but I do have authentic YSL items with the same tag...maybe post a clear straight photo of the lining


----------



## vesna

mrschubbs said:


> Item: saint laurent medium betty bag
> 
> Listing Number:252268315615
> 
> Seller: zeekjack
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/252268315615
> 
> Comments: Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag. Really appreciate it, tia


 this looks fake to me


----------



## vesna

hayley9191 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT NANO SAC DE JOUR BAG
> Listing Number: 181999331980
> Seller: lisaandmikey2318
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...kAAOSwI-BWImK~
> 
> Comments: Hi&#65292;Could you please authenticate this bag&#65292;thank you!


 sorry, the link brings me to general ebay page


----------



## vesna

jocelyn315 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Universite Noir Golden YSL Logo
> Listing number:351617506806
> Seller: clarsanna
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35161750680...1&exe=11473&ext=27979&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot


 this looks authentic...OMG I bought my first luxury bag from this sweet seller


----------



## vesna

heyrenee said:


> Item: Saint Laurent baby sac de jour in black
> Listing #: 161967128461
> Seller: color_wolf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...5b5fe3f8d:g:ZHYAAOSwnLdWrxj-&autorefresh=true
> Comments: I really appreciate your time! You are so helpful!


 I would need to see inner leather tag with signature and iside the pocket serial number, nice straight clear photo of both


----------



## vesna

angelabellringe said:


> Item: YSL Kate Monogram Satchel Medium Ultramarine
> Listing Number: 262255409317
> Seller: c-s-alberg
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26225540...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=262255409317&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: can someone please have a look at the above listing and authenticate for me.
> I have already received this item but unfortunately not in the condition it is listed as (description says 'as new' but there are small marks and scuffs and even some kind of glue that shows that its been gently used).


 I am not sure because this graining is preventing from seeing the font well, I also hate private listings, you can't see what the seller sold before  return stating that the condition was not as described, ebay will support you


is that this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


ebay link did not work so I searched the number


----------



## vesna

hayley9191 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT NANO SAC DE JOUR BAG
> Listing Number: 181999331980
> Seller: lisaandmikey2318
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...kAAOSwI-BWImK~
> 
> Comments: Hi&#65292;Could you please authenticate this bag&#65292;thank you!


 I searched by the number and found this


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


if that is the bag, I can't see anything because photos are very small and blurry, sorry


----------



## vesna

Kiaya said:


> Hi this is my first post please forgive any mistakes and advise
> 
> I'm planning on buying this from a resale app so I can't link an eBay listing. I'm unsure if this is against the rules here or just inconvenient, sorry ladies and guys if I'm in breech!
> 
> Could this please be authenticated, I've attached all the pics (8) I have been provided.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


 Hi Kia, I will gladly look at the photos, but I can see only one and that one does not show much, the glare on the metal is too bright, not showing engraving clearly


----------



## Kiaya

vesna said:


> Hi Kia, I will gladly look at the photos, but I can see only one and that one does not show much, the glare on the metal is too bright, not showing engraving clearly



Thank you  I had a feeling I hadn't uploaded them correctly I could only see one image too! I'll do my best to try any post the others


----------



## Kiaya

Theyre not the best quality I'm afraid, she's away on holiday atm and will send more when she's home.


----------



## Kiaya

Kiaya said:


> Theyre not the best quality I'm afraid, she's away on holiday atm and will send more when she's home.



I can only seem to attach one per reply


----------



## Kiaya

Kiaya said:


> I can only seem to attach one per reply



The zip pullers


----------



## Kiaya

Kiaya said:


> The zip pullers



Press stud


----------



## Kiaya

Kiaya said:


> Press stud


Over all


----------



## Kiaya

Kiaya said:


> Over all



She's asking for a worryingly low price, and although she's saying its used and has the long strap missing, has me uncertain although it looks good to me. 
Any help is really appreciated 
Also, anyone know if you can buy a replacement strap?


----------



## Taliaheather

vesna said:


> Hi Natalia, I can tell noting from these two photos, any signature would be helpful to see, from inside the bag....I have not heard of this seller and could not find it in tPF search either, I don't know, sorry



Thanks Vesna! Yes unfortunately all the pictures were like that. I did order it because she said she does guarantee it so I will take pictures once it arrives and post them. Fingers crossed! Thanks for having a look!


----------



## mrschubbs

vesna said:


> this looks fake to me




Thanks for having a look!  good thing I haven't bid


----------



## Redbow80

Hi I want to know if this Ysl clutch is real before I buy 

Item:11896063083
Listing: #111896063083, ending on Feb-11-16 09:48:40 PST - Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150
Seller trang_do
Listing : 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111896063083

Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150


----------



## Redbow80

Hi could you please tell me if this Ysl monogram clutch is authentic before I buy?
Look at this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111896063083

Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Authentic Mint Ysl yves Saint Laurent Cassandra Clutch Bag Black 
Listing Number: 301863220314
Seller: norrmode 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301863220314

Please authenticate thank u!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: $1700 YSL Patent Leather Monogram Bag 
Listing Number: 191797585197
Seller: shineluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191797585197

Please authenticate thanks!!


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Item: Sac De Jour in Old Rose - Small
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Grifo210
Link: http://www.lyst.com/bags/saint-laurent-small-pink-hammered-leather-sac-de-jour-classic-bag/
Comments: please authenticate this! I could not find the listing number only the link!! Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Kiaya said:


> Over all


 I still can't see the signatures, large and straight, from the front panel and inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

Redbow80 said:


> Hi I want to know if this Ysl clutch is real before I buy
> 
> Item:11896063083
> Listing: #111896063083, ending on Feb-11-16 09:48:40 PST - Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150
> Seller trang_do
> Listing :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111896063083
> 
> Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150


 


Redbow80 said:


> Hi could you please tell me if this Ysl monogram clutch is authentic before I buy?
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111896063083
> 
> Auth Saint Laurent Beige 'Monogram' Leather Clutch $1150


 I think this is an authentic clutch


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: Authentic Mint Ysl yves Saint Laurent Cassandra Clutch Bag Black
> Listing Number: 301863220314
> Seller: norrmode
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301863220314
> 
> Please authenticate thank u!


 I can't say anything without seeing straight clear photos of gold Saint Laurent prints wherever the bag has them


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: $1700 YSL Patent Leather Monogram Bag
> Listing Number: 191797585197
> Seller: shineluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191797585197
> 
> Please authenticate thanks!!


 I don't know this patent bag, signature looks OK, but I ma not certain because I am not familiar with all the details of tis bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

Nikkieyedoc said:


> Item: Sac De Jour in Old Rose - Small
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Grifo210
> Link: http://www.lyst.com/bags/saint-laurent-small-pink-hammered-leather-sac-de-jour-classic-bag/
> Comments: please authenticate this! I could not find the listing number only the link!! Thank you!


 Hi, I can't see close-up of details from their photos, sorry...I did hear of some authentic Givenchy bags bought through their site, but I would not buy unless I authenticate it here first with better photos


----------



## joo_won

vesna said:


> did you get it ? There is not enough information in photos posted in the auction to figure it out, but if you got it, send photos -- post them here


So I just got the clutch early this week. Here are some pics that I took, sorry I'm not sure which angle I should focus on. I can take more if needed. Thank you so much for checking for me!


----------



## vesna

joo_won said:


> So I just got the clutch early this week. Here are some pics that I took, sorry I'm not sure which angle I should focus on. I can take more if needed. Thank you so much for checking for me!


 this looks good to me


----------



## tayalese

The bag is a Sac de Jour Croc Embossed in grey. The signature in the front is freaking me out with the rounded "R". But I searched up the bag in the same leather in black from an authenticated bag and it had the same rounded "R". Does the signature come this way with the croc embossed leather or am I crazy? The last picture is the same signature on black croc embossed leather. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## tayalese

The pictures came out small. Here are a few enlarged ones from my previous post. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3264550[/ATTACH]


----------



## SarahV_

Hi there!

Item: YVS clutch bag
Listing Number: m1014464414
Seller: Valentijns Verkoop
Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1014464414
Comments: Hi I'm new to this Saint Laurent forum. I saw this bag and I wonder whether it's authentic. Can you please help me out! Thanks!


----------



## mrschubbs

Item: saint laurent betty bag

Listing Number:262275857687

Seller:vasikisa

Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/262275857687 

Comments: hi, i'm on a mission to find a medium betty bag. Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thanks ladies, really appreciate it


----------



## joo_won

vesna said:


> this looks good to me


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Redbow80

How do I post a question ? I posted two question but I think they were in the wrong section maybe.
But I want to know if YSL classic monogram textured clutch handbags have a serial number located inside pocket? 
Thank you !


----------



## phernaez1

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Handbag
Listing number: none
Seller: poshwardrobe
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Two-Handbag-5614774d4e67489b9e025e7e
Please authenticate this!  
Here are additional photos


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Ysl Python Monogram Chain Tassel Bag  
Listing number: 262277509620
Seller: meverett2004
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262277509620

Pease authenticate thank you


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Thanks I tried contacting the seller but no response


----------



## New2allthis

vesna said:


> I don't know the name, and this bag is not known to me, but I do have authentic YSL items with the same tag...maybe post a clear straight photo of the lining



Hi,,

Thanks again for replying. I've attached a photo of the lining to see if that helps.  
I've hardly used the bag as I've never been sure it was authentic (always worried other people would know I didn't!) and am actually growing to like it and may start using it if I know it's not a fake!


----------



## vesna

tayalese said:


> The pictures came out small. Here are a few enlarged ones from my previous post. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3264550[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264551
> View attachment 3264552
> View attachment 3264553


 inside tag will tell more, front of the tag with clear signature and inside the pocket serial number....croc and pebbled leather has signature all over the place LOL, inner tag is consistent


----------



## vesna

New2allthis said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Thanks again for replying. I've attached a photo of the lining to see if that helps.
> I've hardly used the bag as I've never been sure it was authentic (always worried other people would know I didn't!) and am actually growing to like it and may start using it if I know it's not a fake!


 My opinion is that it is real. if you wanted to authenticate it 100% you can use MyPoupette or other professional authentication service, they might help more


----------



## vesna

phernaez1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Handbag
> Listing number: none
> Seller: poshwardrobe
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Two-Handbag-5614774d4e67489b9e025e7e
> Please authenticate this!
> Here are additional photos
> View attachment 3266279
> View attachment 3266280
> View attachment 3266281
> View attachment 3266282
> View attachment 3266283
> View attachment 3266284
> View attachment 3266285
> View attachment 3266286
> View attachment 3266287


 this looks authentic to me


----------



## tayalese

vesna said:


> inside tag will tell more, front of the tag with clear signature and inside the pocket serial number....croc and pebbled leather has signature all over the place LOL, inner tag is consistent




Thanks so much for your reply! That's the impression that I've been getting with the croc stamped leather SDJs lol! It was nearly impossible to get a picture of the inside tag but the numbers do match the card numbers. I am clueless as how to read them[emoji15]


----------



## vesna

SarahV_ said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Item: YVS clutch bag
> Listing Number: m1014464414
> Seller: Valentijns Verkoop
> Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1014464414
> Comments: Hi I'm new to this Saint Laurent forum. I saw this bag and I wonder whether it's authentic. Can you please help me out! Thanks!


 sorry, the photos don't show any important feature, inner tag or some YSL indicators, so I can't say anything


----------



## vesna

mrschubbs said:


> Item: saint laurent betty bag
> 
> Listing Number:262275857687
> 
> Seller:vasikisa
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/262275857687
> 
> Comments: hi, i'm on a mission to find a medium betty bag. Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thanks ladies, really appreciate it


 sorry, the photos don't show any important feature, inner tag, Saint Laurent signatures anywhere, or serial number , so I can't say anything


----------



## vesna

Redbow80 said:


> How do I post a question ? I posted two question but I think they were in the wrong section maybe.
> But I want to know if YSL classic monogram textured clutch handbags have a serial number located inside pocket?
> Thank you !


 yes they do have serial number in the pocket


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: Ysl Python Monogram Chain Tassel Bag
> Listing number: 262277509620
> Seller: meverett2004
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262277509620
> 
> Pease authenticate thank you


 hi, I can't see inner leather tag signature from photos which are angled, I don't know how else to judge....inner leather tag and serial number from the photo would be indicators


----------



## mrschubbs

vesna said:


> sorry, the photos don't show any important feature, inner tag, Saint Laurent signatures anywhere, or serial number , so I can't say anything




Hi Vesna,

Thanks for taking the time to look at it, I actually have requested photo of inner tag and the seller told me that saint laurent doesn't do inner label (is this true?) haven't got any saint laurent so don't know what to ask. I have asked for more photos of serial number. Hopefully she/he will get back to me soon.
Thanks again Vesna!


----------



## vesna

mrschubbs said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at it, I actually have requested photo of inner tag and the seller told me that saint laurent doesn't do inner label (is this true?) haven't got any saint laurent so don't know what to ask. I have asked for more photos of serial number. Hopefully she/he will get back to me soon.
> Thanks again Vesna!


 they do have inner label all their bags. please do a search for similar bag in this forum, many girls posted photos directly, many ebay links, you will see what kind of inner tag it is.


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Item: Sac De Jour in Old Rose - Small

Listing Number: n/a

Seller: Grifo210

Link: http://www.lyst.com/bags/saint-laurent-small-pink-hammered-leather-sac-de-jour-classic-bag/

Comments: i posted this to get it authenticated the other day and I requested photos from the seller which I attached here as well


----------



## heyrenee

vesna said:


> I would need to see inner leather tag with signature and iside the pocket serial number, nice straight clear photo of both



The seller sent me these! The pocket serial number isn't clear unfortunately because they said that was the best they could do without ruining the bag.


----------



## heyrenee

vesna said:


> I would need to see inner leather tag with signature and iside the pocket serial number, nice straight clear photo of both



Pocket serial number


----------



## New2allthis

vesna said:


> My opinion is that it is real. if you wanted to authenticate it 100% you can use MyPoupette or other professional authentication service, they might help more



Many thanks for your help.


----------



## sophia307

Please authentic this YSL for me , thank you!
Item : Classic Small Cabas Y Bag in Navy and Gold
Seller: Kijiji
Link : part 1 pictures:  http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-1/1139143835?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
part 2 pictures: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-2/1139144368?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Taliaheather

Hi,

I posted last week about a Saint Laurent medium crossbody bag. I just received it but I can see what she meant, it's very hard to get a picture of the serial number because the pocket is so tight. Is there anything else on the bag that would be a clear indicator as to whether it's authentic or not?

Thanks!
Natalia


----------



## leyatdl

Hi, I recently bought a nano SDJ in black grained new season 2016 and normally I would throw away the care booklet but I looked through and notice there is a page on stuff your bag with tissue but the word comes out as "withtissue" I'm a bit alarmed now since this is a purchase through a staff discount at a very reputable high end department store. 
Anyone sees this error in their booklets ?


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Item: AUTHENTIC-YSL-CLASSIC-SMALL-MONOGRAM-SAINT-LAURENT-TASSEL-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG
Listing Number:121887152490
Seller: jak_fav_09 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121887152490
Comments: Hi, I'm thinking of buying these 2 clutches and it will be great if you can help in letting me know if it's authentic. Here is the information of the other clutch.


Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Y Clutch Bag including box dust bag and cards
Listing Number:201517873305
Seller: 0010nichols
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...ncluding-box-dust-bag-and-cards-/201517873305


Thanks heaps!


----------



## Saramo88

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I am new to this page thank you!!


----------



## bluekylie

Hi can you tell me if this Saint Laurent Y clutch is authentic? Many thanks


----------



## bluekylie

#2


----------



## kinmod

Item: YSL Orange Sac de Jour 
Listing Number: 301869306071
Seller: dqthdtm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301869306071?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I loveeee this color and really want this bag but the only problem I have is that the logo looks a bit faded, other than that it looks really good (yes, seller only have 1 feedback and a username that looks like temporary username but she is very nice and highly responsive). Pleaseeeee help!!


----------



## kinmod

kinmod said:


> Item: YSL Orange Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 301869306071
> Seller: dqthdtm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301869306071?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I loveeee this color and really want this bag but the only problem I have is that the logo looks a bit faded, other than that it looks really good (yes, seller only have 1 feedback and a username that looks like temporary username but she is very nice and highly responsive). Pleaseeeee help!!


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Item: Authentic-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Leather-Clutch-Bag-with-Tassels
Seller: birdwing0lo
Item ID: 322002139390
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...139390?hash=item4af8d2b8fe:g:vQ0AAOSw~OVWt9c-
Comments: Do you think this is authentic? Thanks.


----------



## vesna

Nikkieyedoc said:


> Item: Sac De Jour in Old Rose - Small
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> 
> Seller: Grifo210
> 
> Link: http://www.lyst.com/bags/saint-laurent-small-pink-hammered-leather-sac-de-jour-classic-bag/
> 
> Comments: i posted this to get it authenticated the other day and I requested photos from the seller which I attached here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267574
> View attachment 3267576


 I am not sure because none of the photos show signatures clearly, outer and on the inner leather tag, as well as serial number


----------



## vesna

heyrenee said:


> The seller sent me these! The pocket serial number isn't clear unfortunately because they said that was the best they could do without ruining the bag.


 this one looks good, the other I can't see


----------



## vesna

sophia307 said:


> Please authentic this YSL for me , thank you!
> Item : Classic Small Cabas Y Bag in Navy and Gold
> Seller: Kijiji
> Link : part 1 pictures:  http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-1/1139143835?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> part 2 pictures: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-2/1139144368?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 this is a fake


----------



## vesna

Yv_fantasy said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC-YSL-CLASSIC-SMALL-MONOGRAM-SAINT-LAURENT-TASSEL-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG
> Listing Number:121887152490
> Seller: jak_fav_09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121887152490
> Comments: Hi, I'm thinking of buying these 2 clutches and it will be great if you can help in letting me know if it's authentic. Here is the information of the other clutch.
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Y Clutch Bag including box dust bag and cards
> Listing Number:201517873305
> Seller: 0010nichols
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...ncluding-box-dust-bag-and-cards-/201517873305
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps!




I fear that the second is a fake, but in none of them I can see signatures properly to judge, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

Yv_fantasy said:


> Item: Authentic-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Leather-Clutch-Bag-with-Tassels
> Seller: birdwing0lo
> Item ID: 322002139390
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...139390?hash=item4af8d2b8fe:g:vQ0AAOSw~OVWt9c-
> Comments: Do you think this is authentic? Thanks.


 I have a bad feeling about this one, signature looks off


----------



## vesna

kinmod said:


>


 it is faded, you are right, but inner tag shows a good signature...well I am not sure.  Saint Laurent made it easier than ever to fake, Yves saint Laurent had such unique details    that's all I can say, one of the signatures looks good but it is not straight to see it perfectly either


----------



## vesna

Saramo88 said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I am new to this page thank you!!


 there is only one photo, I can't say anything , sorry


----------



## Yv_fantasy

vesna said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one, signature looks off


Thanks Vesna! I googled the seller's past eBay ID and turned out the seller has sold a fake bag before. I didn't end up buying any of those as they refused to provide me with more detailed photos required for authentication. So ladies, watch out for those buyers.


----------



## vesna

bluekylie said:


> #2


 I am sorry I can't tell without clear signatures


----------



## Devilflame87

Please help to authenticate 

Item:Authentic YSL Cabas Bag
Listing Number:https://carousell.com/p/37332985
Seller:
Link:https://carousell.com/p/37332985
Comments:
Serial no. is GNR394461.0315 
Should YSL bag inside comes with serial number? As I went to boutique shop, the bag doesnt come with serial number.


----------



## Hanguk

Hi, I was wondering if any authenticators could help me with this wallet. I am not sure exactly what to look out for in particularly. Thank you in advance! 

Item:Authentic YSL leather purse
Listing Number: 2328663
Seller: A
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-purse-saint-laurent-2328663.shtml

Uploaded images on imgur as well, http://imgur.com/a/zdgVA


----------



## vesna

Devilflame87 said:


> Please help to authenticate
> 
> Item:Authentic YSL Cabas Bag
> Listing Number:https://carousell.com/p/37332985
> Seller:
> Link:https://carousell.com/p/37332985
> Comments:
> Serial no. is GNR394461.0315
> Should YSL bag inside comes with serial number? As I went to boutique shop, the bag doesnt come with serial number.


 I can say nothing until I see any saint Laurent signature from inside the bag and serial number, sorry


----------



## vesna

Hanguk said:


> Hi, I was wondering if any authenticators could help me with this wallet. I am not sure exactly what to look out for in particularly. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:Authentic YSL leather purse
> Listing Number: 2328663
> Seller: A
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-purse-saint-laurent-2328663.shtml
> 
> Uploaded images on imgur as well, http://imgur.com/a/zdgVA


 all the details look authentic to me , it is  a grained leather large wallet


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! Can anyone please help me authenticate this ysl easy? I have seen this type (embossed monogram logo) on a patent easy but never on this kind of leather. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## petirose

Does this look real?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...003424?hash=item25b685ab60:g:0aUAAOSwXshWqONp


----------



## alfieandelle

Hi there!

Hopefully this is the right way to post. If someone could help me in terms of authenticity that would be much appreciated.

Elle

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tote
Listing Number: 222015471143
Seller: pepojunior
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/222015471143 
Comments:


----------



## darth_feder

Hi everyone guys! 
I hope you can help me... I've fallen for this bag found via e-commerce, but I don't know if it is real! Working into fashion I must know if it is, to use it in every kinda occasion.

Here are some pictures of the item plus serial number. I don't know the exact name of the bag, I just know it's a tissue shopper. 




























And here is the serial number: 165805001783







Thank you in advance for your kind help! Fede


----------



## vesna

STARFISH18 said:


> Hi, everyone! Can anyone please help me authenticate this ysl easy? I have seen this type (embossed monogram logo) on a patent easy but never on this kind of leather. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


 bad bad fake, all YSL details are fake


----------



## vesna

darth_feder said:


> Hi everyone guys!
> I hope you can help me... I've fallen for this bag found via e-commerce, but I don't know if it is real! Working into fashion I must know if it is, to use it in every kinda occasion.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the item plus serial number. I don't know the exact name of the bag, I just know it's a tissue shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the serial number: 165805001783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your kind help! Fede


 serial number although very faded  looks OK to me, but I would need to see the front of that same leather tag , as well as the one on the front and center  of the bag with YSL signature


----------



## vesna

petirose said:


> Does this look real?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...003424?hash=item25b685ab60:g:0aUAAOSwXshWqONp


 there is not enough detail to authenticate at all, please follow the format from post #1


----------



## vesna

alfieandelle said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hopefully this is the right way to post. If someone could help me in terms of authenticity that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Elle
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tote
> Listing Number: 222015471143
> Seller: pepojunior
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/222015471143
> Comments:


 perfect format, thanks a lot


I can't see signatures well, from the front and inside the bag, those have to be clear, enlarged, straight otherwise it is very hard to tell


----------



## STARFISH18

vesna said:


> bad bad fake, all YSL details are fake


Thank you, Vesna. I had a feeling it was a fake because Ive never seen this design before. Thanks for confirming


----------



## vesna

STARFISH18 said:


> Thank you, Vesna. I had a feeling it was a fake because Ive never seen this design before. Thanks for confirming


 you are welcome


----------



## pugtolove

Good Morning was hoping for an authentication on this YSL SDJ

Description:Auth Saint Laurent Paris Baby Black SDJ Grained Leather NWOT
Item number:361491905487
Seller:mysecretpassion37(901)
Site: ebay
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361491905487?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you in advance for your help.
Comments: I had the baby in another color, so I know it's quite difficult to get photo of inside pocket where number is located.


----------



## vesna

pugtolove said:


> Good Morning was hoping for an authentication on this YSL SDJ
> 
> Description:Auth Saint Laurent Paris Baby Black SDJ Grained Leather NWOT
> Item number:361491905487
> Seller:mysecretpassion37(901)
> Site: ebay
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361491905487?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> Comments: I had the baby in another color, so I know it's quite difficult to get photo of inside pocket where number is located.


 all the tags look good to me


----------



## Smartin23

Can someone please help determine if this is authentic: 

Item: YSL Monogram Croc Crossbody
Listing #: 262295507831
Seller: peppebla(135) 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-MONOGRAM-CROSSBODY-BAG-SMALL-CHAIN-CROC-BLACK-/262295507831?nav=SEARCH


----------



## dejudiperte

Hello...Can you please help me to know if this bag is a authentic YSL?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-handbag-yves-saint-laurent-1363419.shtml
It's look be from 2006, fall collection but I'm not sure about. Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Smartin23 said:


> Can someone please help determine if this is authentic:
> 
> Item: YSL Monogram Croc Crossbody
> Listing #: 262295507831
> Seller: peppebla(135)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...ALL-CHAIN-CROC-BLACK-/262295507831?nav=SEARCH


 this is fake, similar to one  from post      #*12719, i*t was sold as fake as it was for $1300


----------



## vesna

dejudiperte said:


> Hello...Can you please help me to know if this bag is a authentic YSL?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-handbag-yves-saint-laurent-1363419.shtml
> It's look be from 2006, fall collection but I'm not sure about. Thank you!


 the inner tag looks good. I don't know this bag, but I would like to see the back of that leather tag for serial number font


----------



## anaalisha

Hi there,

Can help authenticate this YSL clutch? Thanks in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metal chain clutch
Listing Number: -
Seller: ysl_preloved
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BBT7Ri9w3RE/
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic



https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...98688121&rm=152fa4aeba595edf&zw&sz=w1337-h427


----------



## anaalisha

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metal chain clutch
Listing Number: -
Seller: ysl_preloved
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BBT7Ri9w3RE/
Comments: additional pictures


----------



## anris96

Item: Saint Laurent Small Baby Sac De Jour Bag
Listing Number: 172107373850
Seller: fmcmcnfay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...373850?hash=item2812661d1a:g:5OUAAOSwG-1WxuR6
Comments: Photos are a bit blurry and the price is too low and good to be true! :O


----------



## kinmod

O





vesna said:


> it is faded, you are right, but inner tag shows a good signature...well I am not sure.  Saint Laurent made it easier than ever to fake, Yves saint Laurent had such unique details    that's all I can say, one of the signatures looks good but it is not straight to see it perfectly either


Thank you Vesna!!! , I have 2 posts showing all the details (one after the other), do the other details look authentic?Million thanks!


----------



## Leto

Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing Number: -
Seller: Nordstrom Rack
Link: -
Comments: I hope nobody returned a fake and I ended up with it.  I'm not sure if there is supposed to be a serial number. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Azoozoo

Item: 100% authentic Saint Laurent Chyc leather clutch 

Listing number: 272135020914

Seller: love100reject

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272135020914

Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## vesna

anaalisha said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metal chain clutch
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: ysl_preloved
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BBT7Ri9w3RE/
> Comments: additional pictures


 this is a fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

Leto said:


> Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> Link: -
> Comments: I hope nobody returned a fake and I ended up with it.  I'm not sure if there is supposed to be a serial number. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280753
> View attachment 3280754
> View attachment 3280755
> View attachment 3280756


 nope, looks good to me, signature is great, serial number is in the pocket, inside, hard to take a photo of it, I am sure it is OK


----------



## vesna

anris96 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Baby Sac De Jour Bag
> Listing Number: 172107373850
> Seller: fmcmcnfay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...373850?hash=item2812661d1a:g:5OUAAOSwG-1WxuR6
> Comments: Photos are a bit blurry and the price is too low and good to be true! :O


 for this type of bag and cost of it, I would think that the seller would make clear photos. I can't see if signature is authentic or not, so I can't say anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> Item: 100% authentic Saint Laurent Chyc leather clutch
> 
> Listing number: 272135020914
> 
> Seller: love100reject
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272135020914
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

kinmod said:


> O
> Thank you Vesna!!! , I have 2 posts showing all the details (one after the other), do the other details look authentic?Million thanks!


 I saw them all, however, I can vouch only for one signature that looks OK and that is the inner leather tab. Outside signature looks bad, or faded, so I can't be sure, sorry...the other stuff is so well faked that it is not even worth looking


----------



## craigcvd

please authenticate my sac de jour thanks so much


----------



## emily1483

Hello,

Can somebody please authenticate this?? Much appreciated! 

Thank you! 

Item: YSL clutch
Seller: aubdog3691
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Clutch-569edd73f09282bec707a80d

Thanks again dolls!


----------



## Leto

vesna said:


> nope, looks good to me, signature is great, serial number is in the pocket, inside, hard to take a photo of it, I am sure it is OK




Thank you! And I was able to find the serial number!


----------



## yummy123

Can someone help me authenticate this YSL Mombasa bag!! Thank you in advance!!

Item:YSL Mombasa
Seller:uniquepieces321
Link:
https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d61647da8153dc05b7bf.jpg


https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg


----------



## Misssleeve

Hi, can you please authenticate this listing? Thank you  x 

Item: Classic medium monogram Saint Laurent bag
Listing number: 322014261945
Seller: billy.zaimoglu-2008
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-MED...SSE-LEATHER-/322014261945?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## yummy123

I have more pics:

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg


https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg


----------



## yummy123

yummy123 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this YSL Mombasa bag!! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item:YSL Mombasa
> Seller:uniquepieces321
> Link:
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d61647da8153dc05b7bf.jpg
> 
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg



https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/01/01/5686d61647da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/01/01/5686d61647da8153dc05b7be/m_5686d619c6c79521990046da.jpg


----------



## vesna

craigcvd said:


> please authenticate my sac de jour thanks so much


 
I can't see any signature well enough to say anything, I need clear photos of front signature and inner leather tab


----------



## craigcvd

vesna said:


> I can't see any signature well enough to say anything, I need clear photos of front signature and inner leather tab



there you go thanks


----------



## vesna

craigcvd said:


> there you go thanks


 looks OK, do you happen to have a signature on the inside tab straight to the camera please, I need to see something in the font


----------



## craigcvd

vesna said:


> looks OK, do you happen to have a signature on the inside tab straight to the camera please, I need to see something in the font



some more.. thanks so much.. very difficult to take pictures with this one


----------



## vesna

craigcvd said:


> some more.. thanks so much.. very difficult to take pictures with this one


 
looks good in my oppinion


----------



## craigcvd

vesna said:


> looks good in my oppinion



thank you so much vesna.  will you suggest any other way i should get it authenticate. thanks


----------



## vesna

craigcvd said:


> thank you so much vesna.  will you suggest any other way i should get it authenticate. thanks


 if you need professional opinion, My Poupette or some other professional authenticating service for charge would be good


----------



## craigcvd

hey beautiful people
ill be getting my sac de jour authenticated from a professional service. any suggestion which one is the best ?My Poupette or carol diva?  thanks in advance and sp thanks to vesna for all the help


----------



## emily1483

Hi, 

Just wondering if somebody can help me authenticate this clutch pls.. thank you!!


----------



## feinesahne

Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following bag. Bought it from Ebay but didn't have a chance to authenticate beforehand. Tried to take as many close-up photos. Let me know if any additional ones are needed. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Misssleeve

Hi there, 

Would anyone be able to please assist on the authentication of this Saint Laurent bag please? I'm a regular user of this forum and have previously used the service to purchase a Givenchy Antigona . 
Thank you in advance x 


Item: Classic medium monogram Saint Laurent bag
Listing number: 322014261945
Seller: billy.zaimoglu-2008
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-MEDI...ATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## hungariangirl

Hi there  Could someone help with authenticating this?

Item: YSL clutch
Seller: pawik188
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Bag-read-description-/262304172492?hash=item3d128c09cc

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nicnb

Item: New Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour Croc Embossed Dark Grey/Black 
Listing number: 322013587860
Seller: mperez_223
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322013587860

Please authenticate thank you!


----------



## x_skurvy_x

Hi all, 

I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate this bag from eBay.




        Item:YSL Sac de Jour Nano - Studded
 Listing Number: 351662308202
 Seller: fox-river2010
 Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351662308202?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D351662308202%26_rdc%3D1

Comments: I have asked for POP, but she stated her son purchased the item as a gift for her; so she doesn't have the receipt.  Was originally listed for £1100, but as it didn't sell...dropped it to £950, now £700

I already have a small sac de jour, but never purchased a 'designer' bag from ebay, so I'm super scared.

Any help would be massively appreciated.


----------



## Ppblossom

Hello. Appreciate if someone can take a look at the attached pic and let me know if it is legit saint laurent three-zip leather pouch? A friend of a friend is selling it to me and I want to make sure it is authentic before I pay for it. Comes with dust bag and box but no tag and authenticity card included. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

feinesahne said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate the following bag. Bought it from Ebay but didn't have a chance to authenticate beforehand. Tried to take as many close-up photos. Let me know if any additional ones are needed. Thanks a lot in advance


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Misssleeve said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would anyone be able to please assist on the authentication of this Saint Laurent bag please? I'm a regular user of this forum and have previously used the service to purchase a Givenchy Antigona .
> Thank you in advance x
> 
> 
> Item: Classic medium monogram Saint Laurent bag
> Listing number: 322014261945
> Seller: billy.zaimoglu-2008
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-MEDI...ATCHING_ACTIVE


 
Hi, welcome to Saint Laurent forum  


this is the link for the bag I believe, the one in the post led me to the general ebay page, so I searched the number:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322014261...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=322014261945&_rdc=1


the bag in that auction has no signatures posted which I could authenticate, I would need to see closeup of all writings and imprints on the bag to see the font clearly. I don't like seller's feedback though


----------



## vesna

hungariangirl said:


> Hi there  Could someone help with authenticating this?
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Seller: pawik188
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Bag-read-description-/262304172492?hash=item3d128c09cc
> 
> Thanks in advance


 everything is messed up here, logos on dust bag, box, bag, nothing makes sense to me except that this is a fake


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: New Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour Croc Embossed Dark Grey/Black
> Listing number: 322013587860
> Seller: mperez_223
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322013587860
> 
> Please authenticate thank you!


 looks OK to me but photos are too small to see clearly, so I can't say with any confidence if it is or isn't authentic, sorry


----------



## vesna

x_skurvy_x said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate this bag from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item:YSL Sac de Jour Nano - Studded
> Listing Number: 351662308202
> Seller: fox-river2010
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351662308...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=351662308202&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: I have asked for POP, but she stated her son purchased the item as a gift for her; so she doesn't have the receipt.  Was originally listed for £1100, but as it didn't sell...dropped it to £950, now £700
> 
> I already have a small sac de jour, but never purchased a 'designer' bag from ebay, so I'm super scared.
> 
> Any help would be massively appreciated.


 photos are so small, there are no clear signatures posted which I could authenticate, I would need to see closeup of all writings and imprints on the bag to see the font clearly


----------



## vesna

Ppblossom said:


> Hello. Appreciate if someone can take a look at the attached pic and let me know if it is legit saint laurent three-zip leather pouch? A friend of a friend is selling it to me and I want to make sure it is authentic before I pay for it. Comes with dust bag and box but no tag and authenticity card included. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you in advance!


 I am sorry, I am not familiar with this pouch, however I could say something about it if I saw clearly signatures, to see the font enlarged


----------



## vesna

craigcvd said:


> hey beautiful people
> ill be getting my sac de jour authenticated from a professional service. any suggestion which one is the best ?My Poupette or carol diva?  thanks in advance and sp thanks to vesna for all the help


 honestly I have no idea, you could to a tPF search of posts with these names as keywords (not threads) and you will find comments about each


----------



## vesna

emily1483 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if somebody can help me authenticate this clutch pls.. thank you!!


 looks OK but I would like to see the inside leather tag with Saint Laurent signature


----------



## bry_dee

Hi authenticators! Not exactly an authenticating query, but rather than open a new thread and litter the sub-forum, can you help me identify what model/from which season this suede bag is? I just had this yesterday and could not find any information. Thank you and appreciate any lead.


----------



## emily1483

vesna said:


> looks OK but I would like to see the inside leather tag with Saint Laurent signature


THANK YOU Vesna!! Here's more picture..


----------



## Ppblossom

vesna said:


> I am sorry, I am not familiar with this pouch, however I could say something about it if I saw clearly signatures, to see the font enlarged



Tyvm for the reply, Vesna. Attaching the clearest pic I can get, lol.


----------



## craigcvd

Ppblossom said:


> Tyvm for the reply, Vesna. Attaching the clearest pic I can get, lol.



i have heard, ysl writes its logo with the same ink as is its hardware. i think it should be gold. correct me if i am wrong @vesna


----------



## vesna

emily1483 said:


> THANK YOU Vesna!! Here's more picture..


 honestly I can't see font well, can you upload closeup of the letters please


----------



## vesna

bry_dee said:


> Hi authenticators! Not exactly an authenticating query, but rather than open a new thread and litter the sub-forum, can you help me identify what model/from which season this suede bag is? I just had this yesterday and could not find any information. Thank you and appreciate any lead.


 I have identical in red buffalo leather here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7789&pictureid=64850


this is Tom Ford's bag for Yves Saint Laurent from 2003, mine has the same leather and colour as my Mombasa which is Tom Ford's bag from 2002


here is reference library of that era


http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...post-pics-of-ysl-tom-ford-era-and-368647.html


----------



## vesna

Ppblossom said:


> Tyvm for the reply, Vesna. Attaching the clearest pic I can get, lol.


 inside the bag on one of your photos there is a leather tag with signature in gold, that one please if you can make a photo enlarged closeup


----------



## vesna

Ppblossom said:


> Tyvm for the reply, Vesna. Attaching the clearest pic I can get, lol.


 


craigcvd said:


> i have heard, ysl writes its logo with the same ink as is its hardware. i think it should be gold. correct me if i am wrong @vesna


 I have seen these 3 zipper clutches with gold signature on the outside as *craigcvd* said,  but I am not sure if they made one with this imprint like on this green, inner leather tag would be good to see to reveal the font


----------



## Ppblossom

vesna said:


> I have seen these 3 zipper clutches with gold signature on the outside as *craigcvd* said,  but I am not sure if they made one with this imprint like on this green, inner leather tag would be good to see to reveal the font



Hi vesna and craigcvd. Here's an enlarged pic of the inside. Thanks for the inputs, learning a lot here,


----------



## Ppblossom

vesna said:


> I have seen these 3 zipper clutches with gold signature on the outside as *craigcvd* said,  but I am not sure if they made one with this imprint like on this green, inner leather tag would be good to see to reveal the font



Zippers have this signature, also.


----------



## vesna

Ppblossom said:


> Hi vesna and craigcvd. Here's an enlarged pic of the inside. Thanks for the inputs, learning a lot here,


 


Ppblossom said:


> Zippers have this signature, also.


 I am not sure, something is off, but I can't say fro sure...honestly this is a tough case....I haven't seen one with imprint on the front , inside font looks OK, hardware a bit rough for Saint Laurent, I am confused


----------



## bry_dee

vesna said:


> I have identical in red buffalo leather here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7789&pictureid=64850
> 
> 
> this is Tom Ford's bag for Yves Saint Laurent from 2003, mine has the same leather and colour as my Mombasa which is Tom Ford's bag from 2002
> 
> 
> here is reference library of that era
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...post-pics-of-ysl-tom-ford-era-and-368647.html



Oh my *vesna*! You're the bomb!  Thank you so much again and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Ppblossom

vesna said:


> I am not sure, something is off, but I can't say fro sure...honestly this is a tough case....I haven't seen one with imprint on the front , inside font looks OK, hardware a bit rough for Saint Laurent, I am confused


Me too. Thanks, though. You've been very helpful.


----------



## vesna

bry_dee said:


> Oh my *vesna*! You're the bomb!  Thank you so much again and enjoy the weekend!


 you are welcome, you too have a great weekend


----------



## Misssleeve

Thank you  

I've asked for some photos so il attach these as soon as they're sent over. 

Agreed, I'm wary of the poor feedback :-o 

Thanks again! Xx


----------



## Misssleeve

Misssleeve said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've asked for some photos so il attach these as soon as they're sent over.
> 
> Agreed, I'm wary of the poor feedback :-o
> 
> Thanks again! Xx



Photos they've sent..


----------



## Misssleeve

Misssleeve said:


> Photos they've sent..


Photo 2


----------



## Misssleeve

Misssleeve said:


> Photo 2


Photo 3


----------



## Misssleeve

Misssleeve said:


> Photo 3


Photo 4


----------



## x_skurvy_x

vesna said:


> photos are so small, there are no clear signatures posted which I could authenticate, I would need to see closeup of all writings and imprints on the bag to see the font clearly




Thanks for responding Vesna.  The seller has sent more pictures;  

Hopefully i have attached them correctly.

Thanks for your help


----------



## vesna

x_skurvy_x said:


> Thanks for responding Vesna.  The seller has sent more pictures;
> 
> Hopefully i have attached them correctly.
> 
> Thanks for your help


 these look good, I am hoping for inner leather tag clear straight photo to see the font on smooth leather, that would be the best indicator


----------



## vesna

Misssleeve said:


> Photo 2


 


Misssleeve said:


> Photo 3


 


Misssleeve said:


> Photo 4


 
this looks fake to me


----------



## vesna

Misssleeve said:


> Photos they've sent..


 not good at all


----------



## Misssleeve

Hi Vesna, 

Thanks so much for your feedback! Will stay clear of this seller. 

Thanks again for this! Much appreciated. X x


----------



## feinesahne

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you so much Vesna! Really appreciate it


----------



## Devilflame87

Item:SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number: 
Seller: 

http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image4.jpg.html
http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image3.jpg.html
http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image2.jpg.html
http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image1.jpg.html
http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image1.png.html
http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image2.png.html

Is this authentic?


----------



## emily1483

vesna said:


> looks OK but I would like to see the inside leather tag with Saint Laurent signature



Here's more picture..


----------



## Azoozoo

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252300177842

Item #: 252300177842

Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Purple Clutch (chyc clutch)

Seller id: seominky612

Comments: Thank you in advance for authenticating this for me!


----------



## vesna

emily1483 said:


> Here's more picture..


 I am not sure, photo is very blurry


----------



## vesna

Devilflame87 said:


> Item:SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> 
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image4.jpg.html
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image3.jpg.html
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image2.jpg.html
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image1.jpg.html
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image1.png.html
> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/devilflame87/media/image2.png.html
> 
> Is this authentic?


 I am not sure, the signature on the front of the bag is very worn, and the one from the inside leather tag 9front gold signature) is missing, so I can't tell , sorry


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252300177842
> 
> Item #: 252300177842
> 
> Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Purple Clutch (chyc clutch)
> 
> Seller id: seominky612
> 
> Comments: Thank you in advance for authenticating this for me!


 very hard to tell, these are so well faked that without paperwork with serial number and a photo of a serial number from inside the pocket, I can't say anything, sorry


----------



## Devilflame87

Hi vesna,

the front signature looks clear why do you say it's worn?


----------



## Redredrobin

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Black Stud Carryall
Listing Number: 182032235856 
Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182032235856?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi there, I was hoping someone could take a look and tell me if they think this is authentic or not. Many thanks!


----------



## vesna

Devilflame87 said:


> Hi vesna,
> 
> the front signature looks clear why do you say it's worn?


 I am looking at N and T as well as S in Paris, and they are either scratched, or worn, if this is a new bag, it is not authentic. Saint Laurent letters are very thick and uniform


----------



## vesna

Redredrobin said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Black Stud Carryall
> Listing Number: 182032235856
> Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182032235856?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi there, I was hoping someone could take a look and tell me if they think this is authentic or not. Many thanks!


 looks good at first glance, I would like to see signatures nice and straight into the camera, to see the font sharp and clear, that is the only thing from this bag I would recognize if it is or isn't authentic


----------



## lalasocal

Not necessarily looking for authentication since I know my saint laurent backpack is authentic (bought at saks). However Im knew to the designer bag world and just hand kind of a general question about the small square piece of leather that came with my sl backpack, is there a reason for it or??


----------



## x_skurvy_x

vesna said:


> these look good, I am hoping for inner leather tag clear straight photo to see the font on smooth leather, that would be the best indicator




Hi Vesna,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I have attached some more pictures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hopefully the pictures are okay; just it's night, so my iPhone isn't the best at taking them. Plus with the bag being a nano, I couldn't fit my camera in it to take a picture :]

The bag measures exactly what saint laurent state for a nano too. 

If the pictures are not good enough, i can take some in natural daylight for you?

Thanks for your help [emoji171]


----------



## vesna

x_skurvy_x said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I have attached some more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289627
> View attachment 3289628
> View attachment 3289629
> 
> View attachment 3289632
> View attachment 3289634
> 
> 
> Hopefully the pictures are okay; just it's night, so my iPhone isn't the best at taking them. Plus with the bag being a nano, I couldn't fit my camera in it to take a picture :]
> 
> The bag measures exactly what saint laurent state for a nano too.
> 
> If the pictures are not good enough, i can take some in natural daylight for you?
> 
> Thanks for your help [emoji171]


 this looks good to me


----------



## x_skurvy_x

vesna said:


> this looks good to me




Thanks for all your help Vesna. I really do appreciate your help. Enjoy your day!


----------



## vesna

lalasocal said:


> Not necessarily looking for authentication since I know my saint laurent backpack is authentic (bought at saks). However Im knew to the designer bag world and just hand kind of a general question about the small square piece of leather that came with my sl backpack, is there a reason for it or??


interesting question indeed, long time ago I read this and found it when I saw your question:


http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-about-the-leather-tag-and-430242.html


----------



## pennypenny

Eyeing on this bag maybe can help have a look of its authenticity? 

Item: YSL hand bag
Seller: luxurystuff
Link: Cool find: Pre Loved Saint Laurent Hand Bag for $480 http://carousell.com/p/45333171

Comments: i have not tried to engage seller yet

Thanks!!!


----------



## Canim199

Hi Vesna

Could you please authenticate this bag I purchased.

Its a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour 14.5 inch 2014 model.

Serial number is 3475430014

the zipper handles have a slight bend in them.

Have pictures of the bag but cant see to load them in the forum


----------



## devuska2009

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

item: Yves Saint Laurent black grained calfskin Sac De Jour Bag
item number 201522599029
seller: great-merchandises
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ag-3450-/201522599029?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

Item: As New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Leather Clutch Bag 

Listing Number: 121910255332

Seller: preloved98

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121910255332

Comments: Hi, can someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you very much xx


----------



## emily1483

vesna said:


> I am not sure, photo is very blurry



Hi Vesna! I apologize for the delay of my response but I have been having trouble replying to your message these past few days.It's giving an error message saying "missing token" but here is the picture you was asking for. Thanks again!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Classic Monogram Saint Laurent In Black Grain De Poudre Textured Leather 

Listing Number: 291694828528

Seller: tregus9

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291694828528

Please authenticate thank you!


----------



## Xone

Hi Vensa,

Item: YSL Large Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 
Seller: marmaduk From Tradesy

Photos: item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-3-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-8-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-9-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-10-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-11-2.jpg?width=720&height=960

Comments:  This is my first large Purse purchase online.  I would greatly appreciate it if you would help with this authentication.  If you need more pictures please let me know.  The serial code seems correct but i do not know much about the paperwork that is in photo.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Devilflame87

vesna said:


> I am looking at N and T as well as S in Paris, and they are either scratched, or worn, if this is a new bag, it is not authentic. Saint Laurent letters are very thick and uniform



Could it be the angle the photo is taken? It's a New bag. I've upload another photo for u to tell . Please let me know soon am thinking to get it


----------



## Devilflame87

Devilflame87 said:


> Could it be the angle the photo is taken? It's a New bag. I've upload another photo for u to tell . Please let me know soon am thinking to get it


Another photo for your reference


----------



## josephinea

Saint Laurent Medium High School Satchel
Item Number:151995660127
Seller: dogcatpig1

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2


Hi, I just purchased this but am worried that it may not be authentic. Is anyone able to please authenticate it for me? Really appreciate it!


----------



## Bags4beauty

Hello

Hope you will help me take a look at this one for me, as seller doesnt have tags og receipt anymore.

Thank you so much in advance

Item: Saint Laurent leather monogram

Listing Number: 2396909

Seller: Charlotte

Comments: it concerns me a bit that the leather part of the chain is visible on each side of the flap of the bag (if that makes any sense) 
On the ones I have seen it stops inside the bag so that its not visible on the outside, but ofcourse I could be wrong

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-monogram-saint-laurent-2396909.shtml


----------



## vesna

Devilflame87 said:


> Could it be the angle the photo is taken? It's a New bag. I've upload another photo for u to tell . Please let me know soon am thinking to get it


 


Devilflame87 said:


> Another photo for your reference


 I can't be certain here, I don't have a 100% good feeling about this font, so I personally would stay away, but I don't know what to suggest, to risk or not. This does not mean that it is not authentic, I just wish someone else would chip in and share opinion....you can always get it with a guarantee that it is authentic with return policy and authenticate with My Poupette professionally


----------



## vesna

Xone said:


> Hi Vensa,
> 
> Item: YSL Large Sac De Jour
> Listing Number:
> Seller: marmaduk From Tradesy
> 
> Photos: item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-3-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-8-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-9-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-10-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/saint-laurent-satchel-black-11690212-11-2.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> Comments:  This is my first large Purse purchase online.  I would greatly appreciate it if you would help with this authentication.  If you need more pictures please let me know.  The serial code seems correct but i do not know much about the paperwork that is in photo.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


 I could not find the seller on Tradesy, could you post the link tot the auction? Font and all the details seem OK however I personally did not see signature inside on the leather tag  as embossed, it is always in gold, maybe for this type of grain it is like in your photo...try to ask for enlarged photo of the outer signature and paper tag from barneys


----------



## vesna

josephinea said:


> Saint Laurent Medium High School Satchel
> Item Number:151995660127
> Seller: dogcatpig1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2
> 
> 
> Hi, I just purchased this but am worried that it may not be authentic. Is anyone able to please authenticate it for me? Really appreciate it!


 I did some research on this bag because I haven't seen it in real life...all the fakes out there have different strap inside the bag on the inside of the flap, they don't have button like clasps like the real one....however the metal logo hanging on the tag outside  looks clumsy and thick comparing to the one on Saint Laurent website on this bag


http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...t-satchel-in-black-leather_cod45267123gi.html


I don't know really, because I have never seen it in real life,  but this is the best I could tell


----------



## vesna

pennypenny said:


> Eyeing on this bag maybe can help have a look of its authenticity?
> 
> Item: YSL hand bag
> Seller: luxurystuff
> Link: Cool find: Pre Loved Saint Laurent Hand Bag for $480 http://carousell.com/p/45333171
> 
> Comments: i have not tried to engage seller yet
> 
> Thanks!!!


 I can't see any photo well enough to authenticate, sorry


----------



## vesna

devuska2009 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> item: Yves Saint Laurent black grained calfskin Sac De Jour Bag
> item number 201522599029
> seller: great-merchandises
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...ag-3450-/201522599029?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Canim199 said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag I purchased.
> 
> Its a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour 14.5 inch 2014 model.
> 
> Serial number is 3475430014
> 
> the zipper handles have a slight bend in them.
> 
> Have pictures of the bag but cant see to load them in the forum


 hi, please load photos on some other free photo website and post the link here, or online auction site from which you have bought it, where did you buy it ?


----------



## vesna

Bags4beauty said:


> Hello
> 
> Hope you will help me take a look at this one for me, as seller doesnt have tags og receipt anymore.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent leather monogram
> 
> Listing Number: 2396909
> 
> Seller: Charlotte
> 
> Comments: it concerns me a bit that the leather part of the chain is visible on each side of the flap of the bag (if that makes any sense)
> On the ones I have seen it stops inside the bag so that its not visible on the outside, but ofcourse I could be wrong
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-monogram-saint-laurent-2396909.shtml


 looks good to me from what I see but this is not nearly enough information to authenticate it properly, it is a highly faked bag and too little detail in the photos to authenticate it...this strap, you might be right there too


----------



## vesna

loco_obsessedbf said:


> Item: As New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Leather Clutch Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 121910255332
> 
> Seller: preloved98
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/121910255332
> 
> Comments: Hi, can someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you very much xx


 very blurry photos of vital signatures fro authenticating, I don't know...it does not help that the seller has private auctions so you can't investigate previous purchases at all, if you do a tPF search there were fakes


----------



## Bags4beauty

vesna said:


> looks good to me from what I see but this is not nearly enough information to authenticate it properly, it is a highly faked bag and too little detail in the photos to authenticate it...this strap, you might be right there too




Thank you very very much &#128522;
Very nice of you to make a comment even though the pictures aren't good enough.


----------



## devuska2009

vesna said:


> this looks good to me


Thank you you so much for your help!


----------



## devuska2009

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

item: SAINT LAURENT New Ysl Suede Sac De Jour Carryall
seller: great-merchandises
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...107185?hash=item2ca9030031:g:uNgAAOSwpzdWqLXJ
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Devilflame87

vesna said:


> I can't be certain here, I don't have a 100% good feeling about this font, so I personally would stay away, but I don't know what to suggest, to risk or not. This does not mean that it is not authentic, I just wish someone else would chip in and share opinion....you can always get it with a guarantee that it is authentic with return policy and authenticate with My Poupette professionally



When the serial number and the metal engraving of Saint Laurent on the golden ring also can't determine if it real?


----------



## josephinea

vesna said:


> I did some research on this bag because I haven't seen it in real life...all the fakes out there have different strap inside the bag on the inside of the flap, they don't have button like clasps like the real one....however the metal logo hanging on the tag outside  looks clumsy and thick comparing to the one on Saint Laurent website on this bag
> 
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...t-satchel-in-black-leather_cod45267123gi.html
> 
> 
> I don't know really, because I have never seen it in real life,  but this is the best I could tell


Thanks so much, I've seen some fakes but they seem to have the glossy gold hardware rather than the brushed gold.


----------



## Manelieht

Item: YSL, yves saint laurent Tasche
Number: 252302987443
Seller: tehashu.gwaf31k
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/252302987443
or
http://www.ebay.de/itm/252302987443
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Supposedly Vintage YSL Fleamarket Find. The interior and zippers concern me.


----------



## Manelieht

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Umhängetasche
Number: 161998786053
Seller: vlaco1012015
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...9426d8b&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=262317479709
Comments: Could you please also have a look at this Vintage YSL? Thanks so much!


----------



## Furballbonnie

Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag please http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252278172932


----------



## mackenzie_b

Quote: 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Y-Ligne Satchel Purse Tote Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 121914337134
Seller: cathybscloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12191433713...1&exe=13926&ext=35632&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
Comments: Looking for authentication of this bag.  current seller says she purchased from ebay user jazzlover08 who does have good feedback. Seller is communicative which I always find is a good sign.  She has promised to send additional pics if that's helpful.  I find all these things - serial #s included - are easy to replicate.  Thanks!


----------



## nia44

Item: YSL Easy Y Patent Navy Tote Bag


The seller gave these photos of the bag - could you please help me authenticate it? Thank you!


----------



## Hasmine17

Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc
Number: 
Seller: 2nd Hand owned
Link:
Comments: I'm making sure before buying it. Thank you in advanced. 

Pictures provided


----------



## vesna

devuska2009 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> item: SAINT LAURENT New Ysl Suede Sac De Jour Carryall
> seller: great-merchandises
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yve...107185?hash=item2ca9030031:g:uNgAAOSwpzdWqLXJ
> Many thanks in advance!


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Manelieht said:


> Item: YSL, yves saint laurent Tasche
> Number: 252302987443
> Seller: tehashu.gwaf31k
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/252302987443
> or
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/252302987443
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Supposedly Vintage YSL Fleamarket Find. The interior and zippers concern me.


 


Manelieht said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Umhängetasche
> Number: 161998786053
> Seller: vlaco1012015
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...9426d8b&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=262317479709
> Comments: Could you please also have a look at this Vintage YSL? Thanks so much!


 the first bag, I don't recognize the features, might be real but I am not familiar with that era


the second I have few bags with similar tag, looks authentic to me


----------



## craigcvd

please help authenticate this wallet. i don't see the number. does this have a number? this is bought from bluefly
if yes, where @vesna


----------



## craigcvd

p


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

Hi there, Could someone please authenticate this bag for me. [emoji171][emoji4] 

Item: Genuine YSL Classic Monogram Universite Bag Small - Beige 

Listing Number: 201536020923

Seller: alicisimo

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/201536020923

Comments: Thank you very much xx


----------



## craigcvd

n


----------



## crai

please help authenticate this wallet. i don't see the number. does this have a number? this is bought from bluefly
if yes, where . please authenticate. there is a dollar sign on zip as well


----------



## crai

Found the code. It was very difficult to take a pic .  It's on the lower end.


----------



## devuska2009

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

Furballbonnie said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag please http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252278172932


 strange, many features look like fake YSL bags, but some look authentic, I would not risk with it myself


----------



## vesna

crai said:


> please help authenticate this wallet. i don't see the number. does this have a number? this is bought from bluefly
> if yes, where . please authenticate. there is a dollar sign on zip as well


 


crai said:


> Found the code. It was very difficult to take a pic .  It's on the lower end.


 I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this type of clutch/wallet, signature is uneven on pebbled leather < I don't know how thin it is...I am sorry I can't be of much help here


----------



## crai

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I am not familiar with this type of clutch/wallet, signature is uneven on pebbled leather < I don't know how thin it is...I am sorry I can't be of much help here


Would you like clearer pictures ? Do you recommend some other authenticators? Thanks so much vesna  my craigcv account was not letting me add pictures hence made a new one  this is 2016 wallet . It came with dust bag box and Ysl label


----------



## vesna

mackenzie_b said:


> Quote:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Y-Ligne Satchel Purse Tote Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 121914337134
> Seller: cathybscloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12191433713...1&exe=13926&ext=35632&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> Comments: Looking for authentication of this bag.  current seller says she purchased from ebay user jazzlover08 who does have good feedback. Seller is communicative which I always find is a good sign.  She has promised to send additional pics if that's helpful.  I find all these things - serial #s included - are easy to replicate.  Thanks!


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

nia44 said:


> Item: YSL Easy Y Patent Navy Tote Bag
> 
> 
> The seller gave these photos of the bag - could you please help me authenticate it? Thank you!


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

nia44 said:


> Item: YSL Easy Y Patent Navy Tote Bag
> 
> 
> The seller gave these photos of the bag - could you please help me authenticate it? Thank you!


 this one is from Yoogi's closet ?  it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Hasmine17 said:


> Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc
> Number:
> Seller: 2nd Hand owned
> Link:
> Comments: I'm making sure before buying it. Thank you in advanced.
> 
> Pictures provided


 something is wrong with my computer and displaying pictures, I can see only one, I will try something else and comment


----------



## vesna

crai said:


> Would you like clearer pictures ? Do you recommend some other authenticators? Thanks so much vesna  my craigcv account was not letting me add pictures hence made a new one  this is 2016 wallet . It came with dust bag box and Ysl label


 I honestly don't know, pebbles leather gives me headache because signatures are different on that elather than smooth and there is no other clear indicator in wallets, sorry, try professional authentication perhaps ? Carol Diva, My Poupette


I am hoping that someone who has similar wallet would chime in....perhaps open a separate thread with the question if someone has similar clutch and could comment on font and other features


----------



## crai

vesna said:


> I honestly don't know, pebbles leather gives me headache because signatures are different on that elather than smooth and there is no other clear indicator in wallets, sorry, try professional authentication perhaps ? Carol Diva, My Poupette
> 
> 
> I am hoping that someone who has similar wallet would chime in....perhaps open a separate thread with the question if someone has similar clutch and could comment on font and other features


Thanks dear  will do.. Please let me know if someone has similar wallet  I'll post better pics in morning tomorrow. You are amazing. Thanks again


----------



## vesna

crai said:


> Thanks dear  will do.. Please let me know if someone has similar wallet  I'll post better pics in morning tomorrow. You are amazing. Thanks again


 Bluefly is generally safe, I looked at their display of Saint Laurent wallets including yours (chevron red) and they do look good to me , they rarely get a return of a fake and sell further not knowingly, generally they are safe, I bough quite a number of things from them


----------



## crai

vesna said:


> Bluefly is generally safe, I looked at their display of Saint Laurent wallets including yours (chevron red) and they do look good to me , they rarely get a return of a fake and sell further not knowingly, generally they are safe, I bough quite a number of things from them


That really helps. I will open a new thread (administrator is not allowing me yet) so that we can help each other and educate ourselves in authenticating our wallets and bags. It really hurts when I see fakes being sold


----------



## crai

vesna said:


> Bluefly is generally safe, I looked at their display of Saint Laurent wallets including yours (chevron red) and they do look good to me , they rarely get a return of a fake and sell further not knowingly, generally they are safe, I bough quite a number of things from them


This is my wallets full features 
style #367460901 Saint Laurent red matelasse leather monogrammed zip around wallet
size: No Size 
color: Red 
Style # 367460901


----------



## Hasmine17

vesna said:


> something is wrong with my computer and displaying pictures, I can see only one, I will try something else and comment




Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc


Hi! I'm not sure if this would help! Thanks again! 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-6tpVnvDCSHUVJPeVZJQktTQVU&usp=sharing


----------



## vesna

Hasmine17 said:


> Item: YSL Mini Cabas Chyc
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm not sure if this would help! Thanks again!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-6tpVnvDCSHUVJPeVZJQktTQVU&usp=sharing


 this looks authentic to me


----------



## Hasmine17

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me


Thank you!


----------



## craigcvd

more pics. thought ladies


----------



## Manelieht

vesna said:


> the first bag, I don't recognize the features, might be real but I am not familiar with that era
> 
> 
> the second I have few bags with similar tag, looks authentic to me



Thank you!!


----------



## GlamourLove

Hi there,


I have purchased a YSL wallet from from farfetch.com (boutique: Gente Roma) and just want the item authenticated please. Thanks 

there's some small magnets on the cards (i stuck them on)


----------



## tiyawna

Item: NWT Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle De Jour Glossy Patent Pink Fuchsia Large Clutch

Listing Number: 172095939331

Seller: meowycrystall

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172095939331?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. I have some tributes that match perfectly and would love to buy this but I am scared lol


----------



## soosi

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Bag in Black with Gold Hardware
Listing Number: 172129076554
Seller: fmcmcnfay 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172129076554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: pre-loved, originally brought from Vestiaire.com, no authenticity card or original reciept


----------



## trhodes33

eBay
YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Black Clutch Bag With Gold Chain
272162965304
Nathan_ubhi01


Hi please can you authenticate this, I'm concerned that the seller description is vague - thanks in advance


----------



## crai

trhodes33 said:


> eBay
> YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Black Clutch Bag With Gold Chain
> 272162965304
> Nathan_ubhi01
> 
> 
> Hi please can you authenticate this, I'm concerned that the seller description is vague - thanks in advance


link dear


----------



## vesna

GlamourLove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I have purchased a YSL wallet from from farfetch.com (boutique: Gente Roma) and just want the item authenticated please. Thanks
> 
> there's some small magnets on the cards (i stuck them on)


 authentic


----------



## vesna

tiyawna said:


> Item: NWT Yves Saint Laurent YSL Belle De Jour Glossy Patent Pink Fuchsia Large Clutch
> 
> Listing Number: 172095939331
> 
> Seller: meowycrystall
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172095939331?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. I have some tributes that match perfectly and would love to buy this but I am scared lol


  sorry this is a late response, but I would not be able to confirm anything, those clutches are very well faked and you are right to be scared. I was scammed myself, not being able to tell until I got in into my hands, then smell, leather, everything is obvious, sorry


----------



## vesna

soosi said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Bag in Black with Gold Hardware
> Listing Number: 172129076554
> Seller: fmcmcnfay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172129076554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: pre-loved, originally brought from Vestiaire.com, no authenticity card or original reciept


 sorry it is late response, but the photos are so blurry, none of the signatures is clear, inner tag photo missing, I could not tell anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

trhodes33 said:


> eBay
> YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Black Clutch Bag With Gold Chain
> 272162965304
> Nathan_ubhi01
> 
> 
> Hi please can you authenticate this, I'm concerned that the seller description is vague - thanks in advance


 please post the full link next time, is it this bag ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/27216296530...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=272162965304&_rdc=1


does not look good to me, dust bag and signatures are all wrong


----------



## tiyawna

vesna said:


> sorry this is a late response, but I would not be able to confirm anything, those clutches are very well faked and you are right to be scared. I was scammed myself, not being able to tell until I got in into my hands, then smell, leather, everything is obvious, sorry




Oh no! I already purchased it. Do you know what I can do once I receive it to confirm authenticity?


----------



## Lovetodress

GlamourLove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have purchased a YSL wallet from from farfetch.com (boutique: Gente Roma) and just want the item authenticated please. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> there's some small magnets on the cards (i stuck them on)




Hi, I'm curious as to why you doubt the authenticity of the purse?! I'm heading to Europe soon and would be doing some shopping. Should I be worried while shopping there? Thank you


----------



## vesna

tiyawna said:


> Oh no! I already purchased it. Do you know what I can do once I receive it to confirm authenticity?


 once you get it, we will talk about it and post photos needed to authenticate, dust bag, serial number, any papers, we'll figure it out


----------



## trhodes33

vesna said:


> please post the full link next time, is it this bag ?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27216296530...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=272162965304&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> does not look good to me, dust bag and signatures are all wrong


Thanks - yes it is that bag and apologies for missing link - I had a gut feeling something wasn't quite right so thank you !


----------



## Pink Lady65

Hi - please can you authenticate the following for me:

Item: YSL Belle de jour clutch bag large
Listing Number: 31679475353
Seller: Shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331679475353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

Thanks


----------



## Ene87

Would you please help me authenticate this bag... Thanks


----------



## cdlee

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate the following bag:



Item: $950 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y Ligne Patent Leather Grey Clutch Purse ITALY
Listing Number: 281959908335
Seller: luxurycitizen

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28195990833...I281959908335.N101.S2.R1.TR1&autorefresh=true


Thanks a lot for your time!


----------



## tiyawna

vesna said:


> once you get it, we will talk about it and post photos needed to authenticate, dust bag, serial number, any papers, we'll figure it out




Here are the pics. No funny smells but I did think the dust bag was strange with a white smaller bag sewn inside. The quality seems cheap compared to the dust bag my YSL shoes came in...


----------



## tiyawna

More pics


----------



## vesna

tiyawna said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302190
> View attachment 3302191


 all this looks authentic to me, the dust bag is supposed to have an inner white one in old YSL models, I think all is OK


can you find inside the dust bag the material content tag ?


----------



## vesna

Pink Lady65 said:


> Hi - please can you authenticate the following for me:
> 
> Item: YSL Belle de jour clutch bag large
> Listing Number: 31679475353
> Seller: Shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331679475353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks


 looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Ene87 said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this bag... Thanks


 may I see the front of the inner leather tag please and key hole and keys for the padlock ?


----------



## tiyawna

vesna said:


> all this looks authentic to me, the dust bag is supposed to have an inner white one in old YSL models, I think all is OK
> 
> 
> can you find inside the dust bag the material content tag ?




Should the 'Made in Italy" be inside the pocket with the serial or outside pocket with the signature? I've seen both so I'm confused as to what's right. Should the material be identical to the dust bag YSL shoes comes in? The quality doesn't feel the same. Also the inner white one isn't sewn in completely, only the middle sides are sewn (top and bottom of white bag isn't sewn to black bag).


----------



## vesna

cdlee said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate the following bag:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: $950 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Y Ligne Patent Leather Grey Clutch Purse ITALY
> Listing Number: 281959908335
> Seller: luxurycitizen
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28195990833...I281959908335.N101.S2.R1.TR1&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time!


 I am not sure to be honest. This seller had fake Bottega Veneta clutch sold recently , and there is not enough information on this clutch for me to judge , sorry


----------



## vesna

tiyawna said:


> Should the 'Made in Italy" be inside the pocket with the serial or outside pocket with the signature? I've seen both so I'm confused as to what's right. Should the material be identical to the dust bag YSL shoes comes in? The quality doesn't feel the same. Also the inner white one isn't sewn in completely, only the middle sides are sewn (top and bottom of white bag isn't sewn to black bag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302243
> View attachment 3302244
> View attachment 3302245
> View attachment 3302246


 this looks right, this is Yves Saint Laurent collection, satin outside, cotton inside, all look good...made in Italy is supposed to be inside the pocket with the serial number


----------



## Pink Lady65

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you


----------



## GlamourLove

vesna said:


> authentic


thank-you  x


----------



## GlamourLove

Lovetodress said:


> Hi, I'm curious as to why you doubt the authenticity of the purse?! I'm heading to Europe soon and would be doing some shopping. Should I be worried while shopping there? Thank you


It was the first time I purchased from far fetch and just wanted to be sure as I'm not familiar with any of the European boutiques. I did more research on the boutique and compared the item and everything did seem authentic but it's nice to have an opinion from someone with more experience with the brand.


----------



## tiyawna

vesna said:


> this looks right, this is Yves Saint Laurent collection, satin outside, cotton inside, all look good...made in Italy is supposed to be inside the pocket with the serial number




Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## citrusydrank

Hi I just got this bag, could anyone authenticate?
Excuse the picture of the dust bag in my excitement I ripped out the material content label for it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31eld4Q09OLVM3Z1k/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31UURELTJHX1NFbVk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ejNPNFBEQ1VJdGM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R29pZFFBZFNWR28/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31X29sSU9QRnJMcWM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ak9tR2p4MU5iSUk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31M1dSVEdnQkRJVTA/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R3FsU0FwVFdudEE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Mm45MFdTMjdMbjA/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31SUdCY2V2X1pJYms/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31NmxUZ2hZd3Q0VkE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31djB6XzRhclp5LTg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## citrusydrank

Better picture of the tag 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByMequTRhQ31V2w2U3pmVDdDYjQ







Metal tag on inside as shown in above pictures


----------



## citrusydrank

citrusydrank said:


> Hi I just got this bag, could anyone authenticate?
> Excuse the picture of the dust bag in my excitement I ripped out the material content label for it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31eld4Q09OLVM3Z1k/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31UURELTJHX1NFbVk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ejNPNFBEQ1VJdGM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R29pZFFBZFNWR28/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31X29sSU9QRnJMcWM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ak9tR2p4MU5iSUk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31M1dSVEdnQkRJVTA/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R3FsU0FwVFdudEE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Mm45MFdTMjdMbjA/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31SUdCY2V2X1pJYms/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31NmxUZ2hZd3Q0VkE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31djB6XzRhclp5LTg/view?usp=sharing


Clearer photo of back of zipper:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31NlhaRzFZWWt1Qlk/view?usp=sharing

The picture of the bottom of the bag is a little blurry but I can provide close ups later of the middle stud it does have the YSL logo on it though. I'm sorry for so many photos! I just really hope this bag is real. The metal plate confuses me as it looked like a small mirror initially but I saw it was like a small cardholder situation where the metal plate slides out. The metal plate has some weight to it. The dustbag contained a leather swatch in the usual casing I've seen for authentic swatches as well. I'm just so nervous because so many things seem right but so many things seem off? in a weird way. 

If anyone can shed any insight that would be great! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Suede Tassel Crossbody Bag, Camel
Listing Number: 131745216431
Seller: royal-sunshine-estates.fl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131745216431

Please authenticate thank you.


----------



## vesna

citrusydrank said:


> Clearer photo of back of zipper:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31NlhaRzFZWWt1Qlk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> The picture of the bottom of the bag is a little blurry but I can provide close ups later of the middle stud it does have the YSL logo on it though. I'm sorry for so many photos! I just really hope this bag is real. The metal plate confuses me as it looked like a small mirror initially but I saw it was like a small cardholder situation where the metal plate slides out. The metal plate has some weight to it. The dustbag contained a leather swatch in the usual casing I've seen for authentic swatches as well. I'm just so nervous because so many things seem right but so many things seem off? in a weird way.
> 
> If anyone can shed any insight that would be great! Thank you so much!!


 


citrusydrank said:


> Better picture of the tag
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByMequTRhQ31V2w2U3pmVDdDYjQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal tag on inside as shown in above pictures


 


citrusydrank said:


> Hi I just got this bag, could anyone authenticate?
> Excuse the picture of the dust bag in my excitement I ripped out the material content label for it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31eld4Q09OLVM3Z1k/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31UURELTJHX1NFbVk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ejNPNFBEQ1VJdGM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R29pZFFBZFNWR28/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31X29sSU9QRnJMcWM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ak9tR2p4MU5iSUk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31M1dSVEdnQkRJVTA/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31R3FsU0FwVFdudEE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Mm45MFdTMjdMbjA/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31SUdCY2V2X1pJYms/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31NmxUZ2hZd3Q0VkE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31djB6XzRhclp5LTg/view?usp=sharing


 this is an authentic bag, beautiful and with this cute mirror ??? wow


what seems off to you ? as I I see everything is as  supposed to


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Suede Tassel Crossbody Bag, Camel
> Listing Number: 131745216431
> Seller: royal-sunshine-estates.fl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131745216431
> 
> Please authenticate thank you.


 I am very sorry but there is not a single signature clearly visible to be able to tell is it is authentic


----------



## citrusydrank

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag, beautiful and with this cute mirror ??? wow
> 
> 
> what seems off to you ? as I I see everything is as  supposed to



Thank you!! I guess the bag seemed too good to be true ha! I've never seen the mirror in a Muse Two bag nor this combination of embossed leathers so I guess I was a little nervous, but thank you again for all your help!


----------



## borisova

hi, Vesna!
please, can u authenticate this bag? i have already bought it, but i want to be sure before payment!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 bag in 'praline' nubuck with suede lining TPF
Listing Number: 311566197465
Seller: june2machina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311566197465
Comments: 

thank u


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Hi there, just wondering if this item looks real? It's off a facebook closed group so I can't link seller and website. Thank-you! 

Item: YSL Y bifold wallet


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Sorry, not sure why I can't attach all pictures at once. 

Item: YSL Y bifold wallet


----------



## fancybagnewbie

fancybagnewbie said:


> Sorry, not sure why I can't attach all pictures at once.
> 
> Item: YSL Y bifold wallet



Here's another picture of the inside! Thanks!


----------



## FiFi123

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Shoulder Bag with metal studs. Authentic!
Listing No.: 152016102939
Seller: Eusett
Link: http://ebay.com.au/itm/152016102939
Comment: Thanks in advanced for looking at this bag because I'm no expert & it doesn't look right to me. Especially the positions of the studs on the front of the bag


----------



## FiFi123

Sorry about the link http://ebay.com.au/itm/152016102939
Hope this one works


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi, Vesna!
> please, can u authenticate this bag? i have already bought it, but i want to be sure before payment!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 bag in 'praline' nubuck with suede lining TPF
> Listing Number: 311566197465
> Seller: june2machina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311566197465
> Comments:
> 
> thank u


 authentic bag from sweet sweet seller, always authentic with her


----------



## vesna

fancybagnewbie said:


> Here's another picture of the inside! Thanks!


details  look authentic


----------



## vesna

FiFi123 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Shoulder Bag with metal studs. Authentic!
> Listing No.: 152016102939
> Seller: Eusett
> Link: http://ebay.com.au/itm/152016102939
> Comment: Thanks in advanced for looking at this bag because I'm no expert & it doesn't look right to me. Especially the positions of the studs on the front of the bag


 I am not familiar with this bag, also grained leather makes signatures hard to figure out


----------



## namida23

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
Listing Number: 131748950341
Seller: gladanderson
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131748950341?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: No pictures of authenticity documentation of boxes, requested. 

Thank you


----------



## fancybagnewbie

vesna said:


> details  look authentic



Thanks so much, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

namida23 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: 131748950341
> Seller: gladanderson
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131748950341?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: No pictures of authenticity documentation of boxes, requested.
> 
> Thank you


 I am sorry, for authentication I would need to see signatures under the flap and on the inner leather tag, also serial number inside the pocket


----------



## namida23

vesna said:


> I am sorry, for authentication I would need to see signatures under the flap and on the inner leather tag, also serial number inside the pocket


Hi Vesna, do these photos assist?


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> authentic bag from sweet sweet seller, always authentic with her


Thank u very very much, as usual) bag is wonderful!


----------



## FiFi123

Thank you so much for looking at it &#128521;


----------



## Tbs717

Hello! I am wondering if anyone can authenticate this YSL nano sac de jour for me?
I attached photos, please let me know if additional photos are needed. Thank you in advance =)


----------



## bnsuki

Hello Vesna!

Could you please check the authenticity of the bag below? Thanks!

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Paris Classic Baby Sac Du Jour in Black Grained Leather
Listing No.: NA 
Seller: PRIVATE
Link: 
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4703_zpsmci1pjsg.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4849_zpsdrgvlt18.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender 2_zps24oj0jny.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4840_zpszgypl73j.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4930_zpsgifvy7qa.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender-2_zpsqgeq0nei.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4847_zpsq3i7l6eg.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender_zpsgim3ymjr.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4689_zps1wih6c5j.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4848_zpszxff6tys.jpg


----------



## Sookie888

Hi good day ladies! Can anyone help me authenticate this duffle bag? Not a fan of the color but I really need a duffle bag for daily use so I'm thinking this one would be okay.  Thanks so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Duffle Bag 
Seller: Bagfairy
Listing no: n/a
Website: n/a
Photos are provided below for reference


----------



## Feniabrat

Im so sad and angry with YSL bags quality! :@


----------



## Feniabrat

The red leather is keep fading


----------



## mooniemoo

Would very much appreciate an authentication on this? not sure about the packing?!

Saint Laurent Chyc Cabas in Chalk 


Item number 162012784409

Seller - arc9840

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Saint-Laurent-Chyc-Cabas-in-Chalk-stone-beige-nude-/162012784409?hash=item25b8b6e719:g:SssAAOSwoBtW2vRA

Many thanks!


----------



## crai

@vesna a shoutout to this awesome lady who helps everyone here THANK YOU DEAR


----------



## Ene87

[/ATTACH]





vesna said:


> may I see the front of the inner leather tag please and key hole and keys for the padlock ?


----------



## Ene87

Ene87 said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> may I see the front of the inner leather tag please and key hole and keys for the padlock ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ene87

Ene87 said:


> Ene87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

namida23 said:


> Hi Vesna, do these photos assist?


 I am not sure, I would not buy it myself because I have never seen serial number like this, but that does not mean there isn't one


----------



## vesna

crai said:


> @vesna a shoutout to this awesome lady who helps everyone here THANK YOU DEAR


 thank you so much !!!!!!


----------



## vesna

Tbs717 said:


> Hello! I am wondering if anyone can authenticate this YSL nano sac de jour for me?
> I attached photos, please let me know if additional photos are needed. Thank you in advance =)


 I would really like to see clear large straight photos without glare of outer signature and inner leather tag signature


----------



## vesna

Ene87 said:


> Ene87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> looks good to me that is the early version of Muse
Click to expand...


----------



## vesna

mooniemoo said:


> Would very much appreciate an authentication on this? not sure about the packing?!
> 
> Saint Laurent Chyc Cabas in Chalk
> 
> 
> Item number 162012784409
> 
> Seller - arc9840
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...784409?hash=item25b8b6e719:g:SssAAOSwoBtW2vRA
> 
> Many thanks!


 all saint Laurent details look good to me , strange price though


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi good day ladies! Can anyone help me authenticate this duffle bag? Not a fan of the color but I really need a duffle bag for daily use so I'm thinking this one would be okay.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Duffle Bag
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Listing no: n/a
> Website: n/a
> Photos are provided below for reference


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

bnsuki said:


> Hello Vesna!
> 
> Could you please check the authenticity of the bag below? Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Paris Classic Baby Sac Du Jour in Black Grained Leather
> Listing No.: NA
> Seller: PRIVATE
> Link:
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4703_zpsmci1pjsg.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4849_zpsdrgvlt18.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender 2_zps24oj0jny.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4840_zpszgypl73j.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4930_zpsgifvy7qa.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender-2_zpsqgeq0nei.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4847_zpsq3i7l6eg.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/FullSizeRender_zpsgim3ymjr.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4689_zps1wih6c5j.jpg
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s467/lightpink_lightblue/IMG_4848_zpszxff6tys.jpg


 looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Feniabrat said:


> Im so sad and angry with YSL bags quality! :@


 


Feniabrat said:


> The red leather is keep fading


 


this is horror.....I had that with few brands in last two years - MiuMiu, Mulberry and heard about a bad batch of Saint Laurent......I am generally disappointed in lower quality and the money involved is huuuuge...I have seen 1000 times better copy of Mulberry Alexa than the original for example ....hardware (handle) of my brand new MiuMiu fell apart as I lifted it empty ????  I am so sorry, is there any chance to return it /


----------



## Tbs717

vesna said:


> I would really like to see clear large straight photos without glare of outer signature and inner leather tag signature



Hi Vesna! Thank you, and i've attached the requested photos. Also, I was told this bag was purchased in NOV 2014 if that helps. Thanks again !!


----------



## vesna

Tbs717 said:


> Hi Vesna! Thank you, and i've attached the requested photos. Also, I was told this bag was purchased in NOV 2014 if that helps. Thanks again !!


 this is a fake bag in my opinion, signatures don't look authentic


----------



## Tbs717

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag in my opinion, signatures don't look authentic



 Thank you! I will be sending back to seller I spent $850 on it!


----------



## vesna

Tbs717 said:


> Thank you! I will be sending back to seller I spent $850 on it!


 oh certainly, this is outrageous


----------



## cel_uy

Hi, I was wondering,  this is a used Classic monogram saint laurent shopping bag in black, dated 2014. 
The seller's in facebook, and private so I'm not sure if I can post her account here. Then I did ask for pictures and these are what she has given me so far. I asked her for other pics like the handles and lining but she hasn't replied yet.  Are this pictures good enough to authenticate the bag? Sorry... I'll upload more pics once I get a reply. Thank you very much. oh, and she's selling the bag for 500 usd.


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you Vesna&#128522;


----------



## Ene87

Thank you soo much (:


----------



## fashion16

Please authenticate this belle du jour

On eBay 
Seller:directshowrooms


Item number: 162015277150

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NIB-YSL-Y...-TALITHA-GOLD-CLUTCH-/162015277150?nav=SEARCH


----------



## vesna

cel_uy said:


> Hi, I was wondering,  this is a used Classic monogram saint laurent shopping bag in black, dated 2014.
> The seller's in facebook, and private so I'm not sure if I can post her account here. Then I did ask for pictures and these are what she has given me so far. I asked her for other pics like the handles and lining but she hasn't replied yet.  Are this pictures good enough to authenticate the bag? Sorry... I'll upload more pics once I get a reply. Thank you very much. oh, and she's selling the bag for 500 usd.


 hi, no sorry, this is not sufficient for authenticating , we need inner leather tag signature and serial number as well, to see all the fonts of letters and numbers


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Please authenticate this belle du jour
> 
> On eBay
> Seller:directshowrooms
> 
> 
> Item number: 162015277150
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NIB-YSL-Y...-TALITHA-GOLD-CLUTCH-/162015277150?nav=SEARCH


 Hi, I would need to see serial number from inside the pocket, paper tag which has rounded corners turned to the text, and paper tag with serial number on it...is there a dust bag to see a material content tag from inside ? These are the most difficult to authenticate because they are faked so good  they do not have "made in Italy" under gold signature, I have my doubts about this one


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Thank you Vesna&#128522;


 


Ene87 said:


> Thank you soo much (:


 you are welcome


----------



## 12bebe

Item: Saint Laurent Shopper Bag Matelasse Leather 
Listing Number: 222059085782
Seller: burris2001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222059085782
Comments: I won this ebay auction and paid the seller. It looked authentic to me initially but there is a photo showing a $2,750 price tag. I looked up the original price of the bag on ysl.com where the same bag (different color) was $2,550 USD. Could someone help authentic this bag? It is already en route to me so I can take better photos later... 

Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

12bebe said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Shopper Bag Matelasse Leather
> Listing Number: 222059085782
> Seller: burris2001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222059085782
> Comments: I won this ebay auction and paid the seller. It looked authentic to me initially but there is a photo showing a $2,750 price tag. I looked up the original price of the bag on ysl.com where the same bag (different color) was $2,550 USD. Could someone help authentic this bag? It is already en route to me so I can take better photos later...
> 
> Thank you very much!


 sorry, until you get it there is not a single photo suitable for authentication, we need inner signature on a leather tag as well as serial number, once you get it try to make straight large with no glare photos of all signatures to see the font of each


----------



## Sookie888

Hi Vesna a friend of mine is selling her YSL bag but there's no receipt and box included. Hope u can check if it's authentic. Thank you so much!

Item: YSL envelope bag with chain
Seller: Bagfairyph
Pls see photos for reference.


----------



## GlamourLove

hi there,

can you please authenticate:

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL  
Listing Number: 281975704811
Seller: kathop140
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281975704811

thank-you


----------



## borisova

hi, Vesna!
please, can u tell me, what do u think about this bag? its authentic?

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Nubuck Croc Embossed Large Muse Two Blue Bag
Listing Number: 301907110970
Seller: fashionphileoutlet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301907110970
Comments:

thank u!


----------



## 123EL

Hi!!! 

Listing Number: NA
Seller: NA 
Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pyq2xdr4ljlgtkh/AACeAMB86NfOLNNbEPxtF2Wea?dl=0
Comments: New to YSL and want to purchase this bag. It is a muse 2. Hope to get some help authenticating it before it gets sold!! 

(PS. Couldn't post the listing number etc because I am buying from a local (singaporean) secondhand app, not eBay. Hope that's ok.)


----------



## Stepau

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Large Quilted Textured - Leather Tote - Black
Listing Number: 182067101102
Seller: luxuryqueenx3
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/182067101102 
Comments: Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## 12bebe

vesna said:


> sorry, until you get it there is not a single photo suitable for authentication, we need inner signature on a leather tag as well as serial number, once you get it try to make straight large with no glare photos of all signatures to see the font of each




Vesna,

Thank you for your response and for helping! I took some better photos, I hope these are enough to verify based on your expertise. I put them in dropbox so that you can view.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e4yhb0p9awy97gd/AAAh2MXo-NcDT8UM3z7LMlGya?dl=0


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna a friend of mine is selling her YSL bag but there's no receipt and box included. Hope u can check if it's authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL envelope bag with chain
> Seller: Bagfairyph
> Pls see photos for reference.


 looks authentic so far, can you make a photo of the inner  leather tag with signature to see the font


----------



## vesna

12bebe said:


> Vesna,
> 
> Thank you for your response and for helping! I took some better photos, I hope these are enough to verify based on your expertise. I put them in dropbox so that you can view.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e4yhb0p9awy97gd/AAAh2MXo-NcDT8UM3z7LMlGya?dl=0


 I think this looks fine


----------



## vesna

Stepau said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogramme Large Quilted Textured - Leather Tote - Black
> Listing Number: 182067101102
> Seller: luxuryqueenx3
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/182067101102
> Comments: Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much!


 it would be good to see inner leather tag with Saint Laurent signature clear, large with no glare please...looks OK so far


----------



## vesna

GlamourLove said:


> hi there,
> 
> can you please authenticate:
> 
> Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL
> Listing Number: 281975704811
> Seller: kathop140
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281975704811
> 
> thank-you


 not sure, I know it is hard to make that photo, but inner leather tag with saint Laurent signature is needed for authentication, clear, as straight as possible, large to see the font clearly


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi, Vesna!
> please, can u tell me, what do u think about this bag? its authentic?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Nubuck Croc Embossed Large Muse Two Blue Bag
> Listing Number: 301907110970
> Seller: fashionphileoutlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301907110970
> Comments:
> 
> thank u!


authentic and beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## vesna

123EL said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: NA
> Link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pyq2xdr4ljlgtkh/AACeAMB86NfOLNNbEPxtF2Wea?dl=0
> Comments: New to YSL and want to purchase this bag. It is a muse 2. Hope to get some help authenticating it before it gets sold!!
> 
> (PS. Couldn't post the listing number etc because I am buying from a local (singaporean) secondhand app, not eBay. Hope that's ok.)


 looks authentic to me


----------



## borisova

vesna said:


> authentic and beautiful !!!!!!


thank u again and so much, Vesna!!:shame:


----------



## Tbs717

vesna said:


> thank you so much !!!!!!



Hi Vesna! Regarding the red nano sac de jour that you confirmed is not authentic .. Do you have any tips on how I should go further with this issue? This is the message eBay had sent me .. Thanks a ton!


----------



## vesna

Tbs717 said:


> Hi Vesna! Regarding the red nano sac de jour that you confirmed is not authentic .. Do you have any tips on how I should go further with this issue? This is the message eBay had sent me .. Thanks a ton!


 yes, you need to get it authenticated by one of several professional authenticators, like My Poupette or some others, you can find their names here on tPF if you do a search...PayPal accepts those in resolving cases


----------



## Tbs717

vesna said:


> yes, you need to get it authenticated by one of several professional authenticators, like My Poupette or some others, you can find their names here on tPF if you do a search...PayPal accepts those in resolving cases



Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

Tbs717 said:


> Thank you very much!


 _Carol Diva is also one_

_*My* *Poupette: http://www.mypoupette.com/*_


----------



## honey_babee

Item: YSL Grey Classic Y Cabas Small Tote Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 322050687557
Seller: ymakhanik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322050687557?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks authentic so far, can you make a photo of the inner  leather tag with signature to see the font



Sadly, she sold the bag already. She has a red one too...but I've yet to convince her to sell it to me hahaha. I will attach the photos here as soon as she sends me an email.


----------



## Toyie777

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croco Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: Japan Yahoo Auction 
Seller: NA
Link: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h223032720
Comments: I am not so sure if you can open this page. Please scroll down to see pictures. The bag comes with no accessories (no box, no dust bag etc.) Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much! Thank you Vesna in advance!!!!


----------



## tslaurent

Hi All,

This is my first ever post and apologies if this is not in the correct place! I have limited permissions so I am not able to start a new thread.

I bought a YSL bag in early November last year in Harrods (I had a voucher for my birthday and decided to purchase a bag for an event taking place this April). I was saving this bag for this occasion so hadn't used it nor really inspected it too much. However, I have recently done this and noticed a few marks on the bottom of the back, as if it had already been used. The leather is slightly worn and it is definitely not the kind of condition one would expect after paying over £1000.

I understand I perhaps should have checked all of this beforehand but having bought several YSL bags in the past, this is definitely not something I would have ever thought to worry about.

I would like to let the Saint Laurent head office know this and perhaps exchange the bag, even to a different type even if it means paying extra. I do not want a refund as I really do love the brand despite this issue - I just do not want this bag!

Please let me know if you have any thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Item: YSL Grey Classic Y Cabas Small Tote Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 322050687557
> Seller: ymakhanik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322050687557?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much!


 looks authentic at first glance, but I would like to see the back of inner leather tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

tslaurent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first ever post and apologies if this is not in the correct place! I have limited permissions so I am not able to start a new thread.
> 
> I bought a YSL bag in early November last year in Harrods (I had a voucher for my birthday and decided to purchase a bag for an event taking place this April). I was saving this bag for this occasion so hadn't used it nor really inspected it too much. However, I have recently done this and noticed a few marks on the bottom of the back, as if it had already been used. The leather is slightly worn and it is definitely not the kind of condition one would expect after paying over £1000.
> 
> I understand I perhaps should have checked all of this beforehand but having bought several YSL bags in the past, this is definitely not something I would have ever thought to worry about.
> 
> I would like to let the Saint Laurent head office know this and perhaps exchange the bag, even to a different type even if it means paying extra. I do not want a refund as I really do love the brand despite this issue - I just do not want this bag!
> 
> Please let me know if you have any thoughts!
> 
> Thanks


 I did get few times when shipping from large department stores online, items which were not in the condition I would choose o site. It was always at a very large discount, so I did not do anything about it, but I am always prepared for that option. However this should not be the case and Harrods should be notified. Phone them and start from there, see where that will lead.


----------



## vesna

Toyie777 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Croco Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: Japan Yahoo Auction
> Seller: NA
> Link: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h223032720
> Comments: I am not so sure if you can open this page. Please scroll down to see pictures. The bag comes with no accessories (no box, no dust bag etc.) Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? I really want this bag. Thanks so much! Thank you Vesna in advance!!!!


 details on this bag look authentic to me


----------



## Toyie777

vesna said:


> details on this bag look authentic to me


Thank you so much Vesna! Your help is greatly appreciated!! Now I can use the bag worry free!


----------



## citrusydrank

Hey Vesna!

After my last Muse Two bag I purchased another  since it's quickly become my favorite bag I've owned in a long time. I should be receiving her soon in the mail! 
I just wanted to get your opinion on the authenticity cards and inside tag, if possible. I can post more photos in a day or two of hardware. The seller's photos were harder to read but seemed good to me on the hardware since I could compare to my other purse, but my last bag did not come with authenticity cards I wanted a second opinion!


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> looks authentic at first glance, but I would like to see the back of inner leather tag with serial number



Attached! She blocked off the last 4 digit for security reasons.. Not sure if you need all the digits?


----------



## vesna

citrusydrank said:


> Hey Vesna!
> 
> After my last Muse Two bag I purchased another  since it's quickly become my favorite bag I've owned in a long time. I should be receiving her soon in the mail!
> I just wanted to get your opinion on the authenticity cards and inside tag, if possible. I can post more photos in a day or two of hardware. The seller's photos were harder to read but seemed good to me on the hardware since I could compare to my other purse, but my last bag did not come with authenticity cards I wanted a second opinion!


 my favourite bag by far  authentic


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Attached! She blocked off the last 4 digit for security reasons.. Not sure if you need all the digits?


 this is so funny  serial number is the same for all the YSL bags which have the same model and made of the same material, no security breach at all if you show all the digits, they are supposed to be the same....however I need large photo so that I can see the font of digits well


----------



## citrusydrank

vesna said:


> my favourite bag by far  authentic




Amazing! Thank you for the quick response! I'll do a full reveal once I receive it


----------



## fashion16

Help authenticate please.  This bag is in my possession so no link to include.


----------



## fashion16

More pics


----------



## fashion16

Last of the photos


----------



## vesna

fashion16 said:


> Last of the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318426
> View attachment 3318427
> View attachment 3318428



this looks good to me


----------



## fashion16

vesna said:


> this looks good to me




Thank you!!


----------



## marylouisekelly

Hi all, 

Thank goodness there is such an awesome forum! 

Can you please authenticate for me? 

She said it was purchased in 2014.

I blocked out the serial number photos she sent me privately I don't think it's fair to post her photos in case someone dodgy uses them but they do match.

Thank you!


----------



## Bawaaart

Hello, this is my first time posting on this site. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I was under the impression that ysl bags were grained leather but this one seems to be soft leather. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I have posted the link. There are two bags there. Thank you!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/108164...authkey=Gv1sRgCKTluZa62o6rlAE&feat=directlink


----------



## Sfbelle1221

Please authenticate Ysl Cabas Y Ligne.***


----------



## Sfbelle1221

Here's more pics...


----------



## Sfbelle1221

How do i upload pictures in here?


----------



## Bawaaart

Hello, this is my first time posting on this site. Can you please help me authenticate these three bags? I was under the impression that ysl bags were grained leather but this one seems to be soft leather. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I have posted the link. There are three bags there. Thank you!! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/108164...authkey=Gv1sRgCKTluZa62o6rlAE&feat=directlink


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Dear Expert,

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Tassel Leather Bag with box and cards and dust bag
Listing Number: 152034108822
Seller: gameofahhh
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152034108822?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
Hi experts! I'm planning to bid on this bag, would you please tell me if it is authentic please? I also noticed this bag has the exact same seriel number as a blue one (same style) I bought earlier this year, i.e. SP0035.A400RV  Does this sound right to you? 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hywxin

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Black Leather Small Monogram Bag 17cm
Listing Number: 172150199536
Seller: gyuey09
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172150199536?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: The seller actually justtt accepted my offer (to my surprise) and I didn't expect it as the offer was really low so that made me question the authenticity, I mean it's still good new if it's authentic! I have two more pictures here that I received from the seller. Thanks in advance authenticator! Let me know if you want more pictures!


----------



## loza

Hi Vesna

I purchased this bag
Item number 162012784409

Seller - arc9840

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...sAAOSwoBtW2vRA


You said it was fine, but now it is here just wanted to check, many thanks!



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi there, I'd be grateful if anyone can help identify the suede lining inside this YSL Downtown bag. Is it calf suede or pig skin suede? 
Thank you.

Item: YSL snakeskin handbag
Listing Number: 322062263351
Seller: 631rabbit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-...263351?hash=item4afc682437:g:J5AAAOSw5dNWr9P1

Comments: I just want to know if anyone can help identify whether the interior suede lining is calf suede or pig skin suede. Thank you.


----------



## truongs

Hi there, can someone authenticate this for me please? It's the Nano Sac De Jour in nude smooth leather. I bought it off someone but am still unsure whether it's authentic or not. The stamping on the leather that holds the lock looks odd to me. The serial number inside the bag is 340778 527412 and it's stamped in gold, along with "made in italy" under it, not embossed. Thank you!


----------



## borisova

hi, Vesna! please, can u write ur opinion about this bag?
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Blue Muse Two 2 Bag Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 252343751620
Seller: monamore17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252343751620


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> this is so funny  serial number is the same for all the YSL bags which have the same model and made of the same material, no security breach at all if you show all the digits, they are supposed to be the same....however I need large photo so that I can see the font of digits well


Here you go!! Let me know if this is good! Thanks


----------



## vesna

marylouisekelly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank goodness there is such an awesome forum!
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> She said it was purchased in 2014.
> 
> I blocked out the serial number photos she sent me privately I don't think it's fair to post her photos in case someone dodgy uses them but they do match.
> 
> Thank you!


 Hi, some features look good, but many are missing so I can't tell for sure. I would need to see the inner leather tag with saint Laurent signature closeup and clear to see the font well, the other side of the key strap, entire serial number on the bag as well as paper. 


This is the second time this week serial number is crossed or covered. The serial number is the same for all the Saint Laurent bags which have the same model and made of the same material, no security breach at all if you show all the digits, they are supposed to be the same....however I need large photo so that I can see the font of digits well


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Here you go!! Let me know if this is good! Thanks


 t look good from a far, I can see close enough digit 9...post bigger photo if you have please


----------



## vesna

Bawaaart said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting on this site. Can you please help me authenticate these three bags? I was under the impression that ysl bags were grained leather but this one seems to be soft leather. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I have posted the link. There are three bags there. Thank you!!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108164...authkey=Gv1sRgCKTluZa62o6rlAE&feat=directlink


 
Hi, please follow the format of post #1 for authenticating, and one bag per posting please, this is too confusing


as for the photos, I would need closeups of inner leather tag signature and under the flap signature, as well as serial number for each bag


----------



## vesna

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Tassel Leather Bag with box and cards and dust bag
> Listing Number: 152034108822
> Seller: gameofahhh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152034108822?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Hi experts! I'm planning to bid on this bag, would you please tell me if it is authentic please? I also noticed this bag has the exact same seriel number as a blue one (same style) I bought earlier this year, i.e. SP0035.A400RV  Does this sound right to you?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


 I am not sure about this one because there is too much glare on signatures, I would need clear, sharp photos of every signature.


serial number is the same for all the YSL bags which have the same model and made of the same material


----------



## vesna

hywxin said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Black Leather Small Monogram Bag 17cm
> Listing Number: 172150199536
> Seller: gyuey09
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172150199536?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: The seller actually justtt accepted my offer (to my surprise) and I didn't expect it as the offer was really low so that made me question the authenticity, I mean it's still good new if it's authentic! I have two more pictures here that I received from the seller. Thanks in advance authenticator! Let me know if you want more pictures!


 very hard to tell without a straight large clear photo of inner signatures on a leather tag and serial number


----------



## vesna

loza said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> I purchased this bag
> Item number 162012784409
> 
> Seller - arc9840
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...sAAOSwoBtW2vRA
> 
> 
> You said it was fine, but now it is here just wanted to check, many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3319885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


 I think this is all good


----------



## vesna

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi there, I'd be grateful if anyone can help identify the suede lining inside this YSL Downtown bag. Is it calf suede or pig skin suede?
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: YSL snakeskin handbag
> Listing Number: 322062263351
> Seller: 631rabbit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-...263351?hash=item4afc682437:g:J5AAAOSw5dNWr9P1
> 
> Comments: I just want to know if anyone can help identify whether the interior suede lining is calf suede or pig skin suede. Thank you.


 it is suede like in mine, but I have no idea, never asked myself that question...it is a great suede though, light and smooth


----------



## vesna

truongs said:


> Hi there, can someone authenticate this for me please? It's the Nano Sac De Jour in nude smooth leather. I bought it off someone but am still unsure whether it's authentic or not. The stamping on the leather that holds the lock looks odd to me. The serial number inside the bag is 340778 527412 and it's stamped in gold, along with "made in italy" under it, not embossed. Thank you!


 I need to see both inner leather tag with signature closeup and clear as well as serial number


----------



## vesna

borisova said:


> hi, Vesna! please, can u write ur opinion about this bag?
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Blue Muse Two 2 Bag Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 252343751620
> Seller: monamore17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252343751620


 authentic borisova


----------



## truongs

vesna said:


> I need to see both inner leather tag with signature closeup and clear as well as serial number



Hi Vesna, I can't take a photo of the serial number because it's behind the inner pocket and too hard to. I attempted to show you where it is in the photo though.


----------



## adadkny

Dear purse experts - this is my first time posting, can you please help me take a look at this purse? 

Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Camel Dandy Bag
Listing Number: 172147101241
Seller: parky044 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...101241?hash=item2814c44e39:g:ejkAAOSwLpdW9e9T

Comments:
Hi experts! I'm planning to purchase this bag, do you guys think it's authentic? The seller said no dust bag is included and the pics are kind of blurry. But any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## vesna

truongs said:


> Hi Vesna, I can't take a photo of the serial number because it's behind the inner pocket and too hard to. I attempted to show you where it is in the photo though.
> 
> View attachment 3321448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321449



now, this first photo, please try to make it straight, as straight as possible, I really need to see the font of last N and T in both words


----------



## vesna

adadkny said:


> Dear purse experts - this is my first time posting, can you please help me take a look at this purse?
> 
> Item: Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Camel Dandy Bag
> Listing Number: 172147101241
> Seller: parky044
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...101241?hash=item2814c44e39:g:ejkAAOSwLpdW9e9T
> 
> Comments:
> Hi experts! I'm planning to purchase this bag, do you guys think it's authentic? The seller said no dust bag is included and the pics are kind of blurry. But any advice is much appreciated!



All the details I see are authentic. it would be great to see the back of inner leather tag to see the font of  a serial number


----------



## adadkny

vesna said:


> All the details I see are authentic. it would be great to see the back of inner leather tag to see the font of  a serial number


Much appreciated, Vesna! Will post a pic of the tag at a later date. Thanks again!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. I need help, i want to buy this Ysl Cabas Chyc Mini (no inclusion, strap is missing) from a friend but she is not sure regarding its authenticity, i want to know if its authentic before buying this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## truongs

vesna said:


> now, this first photo, please try to make it straight, as straight as possible, I really need to see the font of last N and T in both words


Here you go Vesna  I'm just curious because I've been googling some research and it seems that Saint Laurent serial numbers are always embossed? Have you come across any that is printed?


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> t look good from a far, I can see close enough digit 9...post bigger photo if you have please


Here you go! http://postimg.org/image/n1en7szpf/

Thank you so much!!


----------



## vesna

truongs said:


> Here you go Vesna  I'm just curious because I've been googling some research and it seems that Saint Laurent serial numbers are always embossed? Have you come across any that is printed?



this is a fake signature , and  you are right,  serial number has to be embossed


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. I need help, i want to buy this Ysl Cabas Chyc Mini (no inclusion, strap is missing) from a friend but she is not sure regarding its authenticity, i want to know if its authentic before buying this bag. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3321856
> 
> View attachment 3321857
> 
> View attachment 3321861
> 
> View attachment 3321862
> 
> View attachment 3321863
> 
> View attachment 3321864
> 
> View attachment 3321865
> 
> View attachment 3321866
> 
> View attachment 3321869



looks authentic


----------



## truongs

vesna said:


> this is a fake signature , and  you are right,  serial number has to be embossed


Thank you Vesna! I'm not too sure what to do with this bag now, I don't want to carry it


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi there,

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather flap/envelope shoulder bag
Listing Number:- N/A
Seller: - maybe me one day if its authentic... for now, if it's real, it's MINE!
Link: 














Comments: Found this today and was hoping to get authentication. Also, if authentic,  restoration tips, and a style name & possible year. It is a lovely thick & soft leather with a brushed/suede lining. Unfortunately, the flap is very scratched. Style/serial #104928-002046
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> looks authentic




Thanks Vesna!


----------



## Morrigan3

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Thanks Vesna!


Awesome! thank you!


----------



## jennikaroliina

Hi experts!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 252345848238
Seller: galicv-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Cabas-C...848238?hash=item3ac0fc11ae:g:mioAAOSwbwlXBN9C

Comments: I'd be very grateful, if you could authenticate this one for me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jess08

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Chain Wallet
Listing number: 6256784-377828BOW029908 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.co.nz/event/t18439/item/377828BOW029908?src=event
Comment: could you please authenticate?


----------



## vesna

truongs said:


> Thank you Vesna! I'm not too sure what to do with this bag now, I don't want to carry it


 return ?


----------



## vesna

Morrigan3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Large Black Leather flap/envelope shoulder bag
> Listing Number:- N/A
> Seller: - maybe me one day if its authentic... for now, if it's real, it's MINE!
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Found this today and was hoping to get authentication. Also, if authentic,  restoration tips, and a style name & possible year. It is a lovely thick & soft leather with a brushed/suede lining. Unfortunately, the flap is very scratched. Style/serial #104928-002046
> Thanks in advance!


 it is authentic, and for care I have good results with this gorgeous old YSL leather with Apple conditioner (not cleaner). It smoothens a lot of scratches, nail traces etc...it leaves the leather looking plump and gorgeous even though it is old. This type of leather is better and cooler the older it is. 


I don't know exactly which period, but I have seen gorgeous red ones and wanted one at a certain point, but took Mombasa instead.


----------



## vesna

jennikaroliina said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 252345848238
> Seller: galicv-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Cabas-C...848238?hash=item3ac0fc11ae:g:mioAAOSwbwlXBN9C
> 
> Comments: I'd be very grateful, if you could authenticate this one for me! Thanks in advance!


 I am not sure, I would like to see the underside of a zipper head and zipper pulls front and back


----------



## vesna

Jess08 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogramme Chain Wallet
> Listing number: 6256784-377828BOW029908
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.co.nz/event/t18439/item/377828BOW029908?src=event
> Comment: could you please authenticate?


 there is not enough information, like inner signatures on the inner side of the flap, leather tag with signature and serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## Sookie888

Hi Vesna can u help me check this bag? Remember the blue one I asked before? It got sold already however they also have it in lipstick red...I don't love the color as much as I love the blue but I guess I can settle for this for the mean time.. I'D Like to purchase this if it says authentic. &#128522;

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Matelasse Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller: Bagfairy
Listing no: n/a
Website: n/a


----------



## honey_babee

honey_babee said:


> Here you go! http://postimg.org/image/n1en7szpf/
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Hey Vesna,

Not sure if you had accidentally skipped this. Can you let me know? Thanks so much!!


----------



## aerde

Hello fellow Saint Laurent lovers!!

Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Satchel in Red
Listing Number: 121951146432
Seller: jingdau2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121951146432?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## aerde

Hello fellow Saint Laurent lovers, it's me again  Is it okay if you help me authenticate another bag? Thanks in advance ^__^

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Satchel 
Listing Number: 191843595794
Seller: darleen_a
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191843595794?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Morrigan3

vesna said:


> it is authentic, and for care I have good results with this gorgeous old YSL leather with Apple conditioner (not cleaner). It smoothens a lot of scratches, nail traces etc...it leaves the leather looking plump and gorgeous even though it is old. This type of leather is better and cooler the older it is.
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly which period, but I have seen gorgeous red ones and wanted one at a certain point, but took Mombasa instead.


I'd never heard of Apple leather care products before. Ordering some from Amazon now. thanks so much. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## aerde

Hi there lovely authenticator! please help me authenticate this bag  thank you!!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Bag 
Listing Number: 152046224797
Seller: dogcatpig1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152046224797?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## msmacaron

hi there! I would like to ask how to authenticate saint laurent woc? I am thinking of buying it through instagram.

Thanks


----------



## maianh_96

Hello tpf members! This is my first post on this thread so hopefully I format it right. Could someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Saint Laurent V Flap Monogram Continental Wallet, Blue
Listing Number: 11953672
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/saint-laurent-ysl-wallet-clutch-11953672/
Seller: JAM
Serial number: there is a picture showing what should be cards and certificate of authenticity, but not sure if there's a number to be made out

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> it is authentic, and for care I have good results with this gorgeous old YSL leather with Apple conditioner (not cleaner). It smoothens a lot of scratches, nail traces etc...it leaves the leather looking plump and gorgeous even though it is old. This type of leather is better and cooler the older it is.
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly which period, but I have seen gorgeous red ones and wanted one at a certain point, but took Mombasa instead.



I know  This is tom Ford's bag, it has to be from the time of Mombasa  2004 the latest, because the same bag was made with deer horn on the strap, and that was Tom Ford's thing in YSL.


----------



## vesna

maianh_96 said:


> Hello tpf members! This is my first post on this thread so hopefully I format it right. Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent V Flap Monogram Continental Wallet, Blue
> Listing Number: 11953672
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/saint-laurent-ysl-wallet-clutch-11953672/
> Seller: JAM
> Serial number: there is a picture showing what should be cards and certificate of authenticity, but not sure if there's a number to be made out
> 
> Thank you!



from a far it looks OK, but there is not nearly enough details to say for sure..if she would send you photo of a card with serial number and serial number from the clutch, as well as closeup of any signature, that would be great


----------



## vesna

aerde said:


> Hi there lovely authenticator! please help me authenticate this bag  thank you!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: 152046224797
> Seller: dogcatpig1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152046224797?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



photos are a bit unclear, i am about to say all good but I can't, something looks right but something looks off to me, I can't really tell, sorry, maybe all is fine...if she would have some papers showing serial number that would help


----------



## vesna

aerde said:


> Hello fellow Saint Laurent lovers, it's me again  Is it okay if you help me authenticate another bag? Thanks in advance ^__^
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Satchel
> Listing Number: 191843595794
> Seller: darleen_a
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191843595794?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



this looks fake to me


----------



## vesna

aerde said:


> Hello fellow Saint Laurent lovers!!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Tassel Satchel in Red
> Listing Number: 121951146432
> Seller: jingdau2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121951146432?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



this is a fake


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Hey Vesna,
> 
> Not sure if you had accidentally skipped this. Can you let me know? Thanks so much!!



looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Morrigan3 said:


> I'd never heard of Apple leather care products before. Ordering some from Amazon now. thanks so much. I LOVE this bag!



I know  This is tom Ford's bag, it has to be from the time of Mombasa 2004 the latest, because the same bag was made with deer horn on the strap, and that was Tom Ford's thing in YSL.


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna can u help me check this bag? Remember the blue one I asked before? It got sold already however they also have it in lipstick red...I don't love the color as much as I love the blue but I guess I can settle for this for the mean time.. I'D Like to purchase this if it says authentic. &#128522;
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Matelasse Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Listing no: n/a
> Website: n/a



I am honestly not sure at all, some features are good, some look off to me, i would not get this one, just my opinion


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I am honestly not sure at all, some features are good, some look off to me, i would not get this one, just my opinion



Thanks V! &#128522; i guess i have to pass on this one.


----------



## Morrigan3

vesna said:


> I know  This is tom Ford's bag, it has to be from the time of Mombasa 2004 the latest, because the same bag was made with deer horn on the strap, and that was Tom Ford's thing in YSL.



I found pictures of the bag with the horn  and I love it, wish mine had it, too...but still happy to have it without though... I was frustrated I couldn't find any info on the designer or year, so, thank you again!


----------



## mandyangeline

Hi lovely authenticators! Can you please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Large Monogram Satchel? Unfortunately there is no listing for this as I bought it from an acquaintance. Your help would be very much appreciated  please let me know if you need additional photos. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## maianh_96

vesna said:


> from a far it looks OK, but there is not nearly enough details to say for sure..if she would send you photo of a card with serial number and serial number from the clutch, as well as closeup of any signature, that would be great


Thank you for the fast response! I messaged her and she uploaded two more photos to the same page. It's the serial number from the clutch itself, when you zoom in I think the numbers are clear.

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/saint-laurent-ysl-wallet-clutch-11953672/

To me it looks like: GNC372264 (small dot?) 0815


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, would you please authenticate this bag for me.
item: saint laurent sac de jour
seller: local
reference: pics attached
thanks in advance!


----------



## Elemwai

Hi. Can you please help aithenticate this?

Item: Saint Laurent Muse 2 
Listing Number: 13448236
Seller: stacey's store
Link: 
http://trsy.co/13448236


Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

mandyangeline said:


> Hi lovely authenticators! Can you please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Large Monogram Satchel? Unfortunately there is no listing for this as I bought it from an acquaintance. Your help would be very much appreciated  please let me know if you need additional photos. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3327114
> View attachment 3327101
> View attachment 3327103
> View attachment 3327107
> View attachment 3327108
> View attachment 3327110
> View attachment 3327112
> View attachment 3327113



it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

maianh_96 said:


> Thank you for the fast response! I messaged her and she uploaded two more photos to the same page. It's the serial number from the clutch itself, when you zoom in I think the numbers are clear.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/saint-laurent-ysl-wallet-clutch-11953672/
> 
> To me it looks like: GNC372264 (small dot?) 0815



it looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lilgrain said:


> dear experts, would you please authenticate this bag for me.
> item: saint laurent sac de jour
> seller: local
> reference: pics attached
> thanks in advance!



could you please post photos of leather tag with signature straight without a glare to see N and T well, also serial number from inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

Elemwai said:


> Hi. Can you please help aithenticate this?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Muse 2
> Listing Number: 13448236
> Seller: stacey's store
> Link:
> http://trsy.co/13448236
> 
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you!!!



pics are somewhat small to see the detail really well, but it looks fine to me


----------



## Elemwai

vesna said:


> pics are somewhat small to see the detail really well, but it looks fine to me



Thank you !!!


----------



## mandyangeline

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me




Thank you so much Vesna!! Really appreciate your help


----------



## maianh_96

vesna said:


> it looks good to me


Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

Elemwai said:


> Thank you !!!





maianh_96 said:


> Thank you!!



you are welcome


----------



## cat11214

Hi, 

Please authenticate, thank you so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Clutch Leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...aurent-classic-monogram-clutch-leather-421261


----------



## BlondieToHell

Item: suede hobo bag
Listing/seller: none, I have the bag

Comments: hey ladies, I found this bag secondhand and liked the way it felt so I picked it up. I've never had a YSL, so would you be so kind as to tell me if this is authentic or if it's destined for the trash?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Bawaaart

Hello please help me authenticate this purse 
*Yves Saint Laurent Dark Gray Large Monogram Shoulder Bag $2750*

Listing Number:

182094450060
 Seller: 								 	          jhoncoper 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182094450060?euid=bbfa8b0cc5cf402f89fcd85b2f8c9189&cp=1
Comments: Listing has ended. It is currently on its way to me. Thank you!!


----------



## vesna

cat11214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate, thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Clutch Leather
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...aurent-classic-monogram-clutch-leather-421261



looks good to me, it would be just great to see the front of the leather tag inside to see the font of the letters...just to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

BlondieToHell said:


> Item: suede hobo bag
> Listing/seller: none, I have the bag
> 
> Comments: hey ladies, I found this bag secondhand and liked the way it felt so I picked it up. I've never had a YSL, so would you be so kind as to tell me if this is authentic or if it's destined for the trash?  Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3330198
> View attachment 3330199
> View attachment 3330200
> View attachment 3330202
> View attachment 3330203



YSL details all look authentic to me, I don't know the style, but all the engravings and indicators show authentic YSL


----------



## vesna

Bawaaart said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this purse
> *Yves Saint Laurent Dark Gray Large Monogram Shoulder Bag $2750*
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> 182094450060
> Seller: 								 	          jhoncoper
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182094450060?euid=bbfa8b0cc5cf402f89fcd85b2f8c9189&cp=1
> Comments: Listing has ended. It is currently on its way to me. Thank you!!



great ! looks authentic  I was about to say that I am sorry it ended but you have got it


----------



## maianh_96

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...oPoDJtf_sYhcxQqq0e9c6JH5TUPMiIw4tgxoC41zw_wcB

Item: Sac de jour (says medium size, I think they mean small? based on measurements)
Listing Number: 13450558
Seller: Zd889

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bawaaart

vesna said:


> great ! looks authentic  I was about to say that I am sorry it ended but you have got it


Thank you for your prompt response!!


----------



## annie1232

Item:  Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Black
Listing Number: 322072328298
Seller: brooklyn1383
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322072328298?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, I have found this online and would like some help to know whether or not it is authentic before I purchase? Thank you!


----------



## Elemwai

Can you help authenticate this Muse2?

Item: saint Laurent Muse 2 calf skin
Listing number:
Seller: Stacey's store
Link: http://trsy.co/10690792
Comments: I know muse2 has been discontinued for some time but it really fits all my needs for now. My only reservation is that it's red and I've never worn a red bag before. Please help aithenticate and share your thoughts. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me



I like this color! But it!


----------



## Elemwai

Elemwai said:


> Can you help authenticate this Muse2?
> 
> Item: saint Laurent Muse 2 calf skin
> Listing number:
> Seller: Stacey's store
> Link: http://trsy.co/10690792
> Comments: I know muse2 has been discontinued for some time but it really fits all my needs for now. My only reservation is that it's red and I've never worn a red bag before. Please help aithenticate and share your thoughts.
> Thank you!!!



No need to reply! I decided to go with something else. I don't know how to delete my post so I'm quote-replying myself. Thanks for your help tho!


----------



## june79

Dear gilrs, please help me to authenticate this bag.
Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Black Satchel
Listing Number: none
Seller: private seller
Link: n\a
Comments: This bag is sold by a private seller. I would really appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this. Thank you.


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Hello! would you please help me authenticate this bag? it's from a private seller:


----------



## Beans1212

Item: YSL Red Ligne Y Crossbody 
Listing Number: 401059633215
Seller: wholefashion09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-RED-LEATHER-Gold-Y-LIGNE-CROSS-BODY-/401059633215?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
Comments: Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

maianh_96 said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...oPoDJtf_sYhcxQqq0e9c6JH5TUPMiIw4tgxoC41zw_wcB
> 
> Item: Sac de jour (says medium size, I think they mean small? based on measurements)
> Listing Number: 13450558
> Seller: Zd889
> 
> Thank you so much!



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

annie1232 said:


> Item:  Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Black
> Listing Number: 322072328298
> Seller: brooklyn1383
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322072328298?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello, I have found this online and would like some help to know whether or not it is authentic before I purchase? Thank you!



looks authentic to me, it would just be great to see the enlarged signature from the front of the bag, to be 100% sure


----------



## vesna

Elemwai said:


> Can you help authenticate this Muse2?
> 
> Item: saint Laurent Muse 2 calf skin
> Listing number:
> Seller: Stacey's store
> Link: http://trsy.co/10690792
> Comments: I know muse2 has been discontinued for some time but it really fits all my needs for now. My only reservation is that it's red and I've never worn a red bag before. Please help aithenticate and share your thoughts.
> Thank you!!!



this could be fine, looks good to me , but I can't see any signature which would show me the font. I would like to see all signatures clear before I say anything, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

Elemwai said:


> No need to reply! I decided to go with something else. I don't know how to delete my post so I'm quote-replying myself. Thanks for your help tho!



that is OK, LOL, no need to delete


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear gilrs, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Black Satchel
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private seller
> Link: n\a
> Comments: This bag is sold by a private seller. I would really appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this. Thank you.



does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

Sarahkatkat said:


> Hello! would you please help me authenticate this bag? it's from a private seller:



this is a fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

Beans1212 said:


> Item: YSL Red Ligne Y Crossbody
> Listing Number: 401059633215
> Seller: wholefashion09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-RED-LEATHER-Gold-Y-LIGNE-CROSS-BODY-/401059633215?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> Comments: Thanks!!



Sorry, I can't see the signature, I really need to see the font of aint laurent - straight and clear, and serial number


----------



## hahafiona

hi there! can someone help to authenticate this YSL monogramme college bag for me please?

these are only the pictures the seller can send me. she is unable to send me the tag inside because it's a pre-order and the current PO stocks have not reach her yet.

thanks in advance girls!


----------



## carolcakes

Can someone please help me authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...wdniDfuFEhfJ%2BbB9jl0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## june79

Dear Vesna, thank you for your prompt reply. Is it that bad so no additional fotos needed? Sorry for taking your time but I really want this bag))



vesna said:


> does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear Vesna, thank you for your prompt reply. Is it that bad so no additional fotos needed? Sorry for taking your time but I really want this bag))



well, inner leather tag has also a signature, it would be good to have a straight clear photo of that to see the font of the letters N and L


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> well, inner leather tag has also a signature, it would be good to have a straight clear photo of that to see the font of the letters N and L



The seller says that it is difficult to capture because it's in the pocket. I guess I should forget about it?


----------



## maymay11

Item: Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel
Listing number: 191851982802
Seller: justdoneitt
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-S...982802?hash=item2cab44efd2:g:PGEAAOSw1DtXFswb

Comment: Hi there could someone please authenticate this ysl bag for me.  Im planning to buy my first ysl bag so need some help.  Thanks in advance. May


----------



## julia_ck

I am new here. totally lost.
Where do I post to get opinions on authenticity of a YSL bag


----------



## julia_ck

Can someone help me authticate YSL tassel bag


----------



## vesna

maymay11 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel
> Listing number: 191851982802
> Seller: justdoneitt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-S...982802?hash=item2cab44efd2:g:PGEAAOSw1DtXFswb
> 
> Comment: Hi there could someone please authenticate this ysl bag for me.  Im planning to buy my first ysl bag so need some help.  Thanks in advance. May



I am so sorry, I can see nothing here, golden print is blurry, and I need to see it clear and straight (inner leather tag)


----------



## vesna

julia_ck said:


> I am new here. totally lost.
> Where do I post to get opinions on authenticity of a YSL bag





julia_ck said:


> Can someone help me authticate YSL tassel bag



Hi, you can post your question here, please see here how to post and follow the format

http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-please-read-rules-and-use-534837.html


----------



## Elemwai

Please help authenticate! Finally settled on a bag and bought this 6 hour duffle. 

Item: SL duffle 6 hour
Listing Number:
Seller: purchased
Link: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140398654@N07/
Comments: more photos are in my flickr link. please help authenticate! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## maymay11

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I can see nothing here, golden print is blurry, and I need to see it clear and straight (inner leather tag)


Thanks vesna for your reply. I have sent the seller a request for additional picture. Will post them when she replies. Thanks again. May


----------



## maymay11

Hi Vesna I have another ysl tassel bag im interested in.
Item: Saint Lauren Tassel Bag
Listing number: 252358317911
Seller: appleonfire
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Sai...id=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=252358317911

Comment: much appreciated it if you could look at this one for me. Hope the pictures are enough.


----------



## jingyinmadison

Please help me authenticate this Muse Two bag:
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Gray Metallic Canvas Patent Leather Muse Two Tote
Seller: thewrld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111966820977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you so much!


----------



## sandybella

Hello,

I need your help. 
So i only have these photos but the seller told me it would be possible to go to a Saint Laurent store and authentify it. But i would live to known you opinions.

https://img3.leboncoin.fr/images/656/656a374b14fc9f27a126dbcf25654985f7037da2.jpg

https://img1.leboncoin.fr/images/9e1/9e15a3a57e00ac9d6624efd70b5e80d5388fbd7c.jpg

https://img3.leboncoin.fr/images/1a8/1a8eeedcf8303bf5669968f09adcecc65ffa9682.jpg


----------



## vesna

Elemwai said:


> Please help authenticate! Finally settled on a bag and bought this 6 hour duffle.
> 
> Item: SL duffle 6 hour
> Listing Number:
> Seller: purchased
> Link: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140398654@N07/
> Comments: more photos are in my flickr link. please help authenticate! Thanks a lot!!!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

maymay11 said:


> Hi Vesna I have another ysl tassel bag im interested in.
> Item: Saint Lauren Tassel Bag
> Listing number: 252358317911
> Seller: appleonfire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Sai...id=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=252358317911
> 
> Comment: much appreciated it if you could look at this one for me. Hope the pictures are enough.



this is a fake


----------



## vesna

jingyinmadison said:


> Please help me authenticate this Muse Two bag:
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Gray Metallic Canvas Patent Leather Muse Two Tote
> Seller: thewrld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111966820977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you so much!



authentic bag


----------



## vesna

sandybella said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your help.
> So i only have these photos but the seller told me it would be possible to go to a Saint Laurent store and authentify it. But i would live to known you opinions.
> 
> https://img3.leboncoin.fr/images/656/656a374b14fc9f27a126dbcf25654985f7037da2.jpg
> 
> https://img1.leboncoin.fr/images/9e1/9e15a3a57e00ac9d6624efd70b5e80d5388fbd7c.jpg
> 
> https://img3.leboncoin.fr/images/1a8/1a8eeedcf8303bf5669968f09adcecc65ffa9682.jpg



sorry, without signatures from inner leather tag (straight clear photo to see the font clearly) and serial number from inside the pocket, I can not tell.....don't fall for the trick that you can go to Saint Laurent to authenticate, boutiques or stores will not do that


----------



## wobertow

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this purse

Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Easy Handbag Small Leather 
Id no: 331838210433
Seller: treaurestation808
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/
33183821043

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

wobertow said:


> Hi! Pls help me authenticate this purse
> 
> Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Easy Handbag Small Leather
> Id no: 331838210433
> Seller: treaurestation808
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/
> 33183821043
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



the link is not working, sorry, please provide the live link


----------



## wobertow

vesna said:


> the link is not working, sorry, please provide the live link




Sorry about that. Could you try this link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/33183821043 

thanks again!![emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Elemwai

Thank you Vesna! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## wobertow

wobertow said:


> Sorry about that. Could you try this link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/33183821043
> 
> thanks again!![emoji4][emoji8]




Oh no! I think the item has been removed already. Sorry about that and thanks for your time[emoji8]


----------



## vesna

wobertow said:


> Sorry about that. Could you try this link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/33183821043
> 
> thanks again!![emoji4][emoji8]





wobertow said:


> Oh no! I think the item has been removed already. Sorry about that and thanks for your time[emoji8]



yes, I had a feeling that it was removed because I searched the number on ebay and it reported removed.


----------



## dylanrash

Hi,

Can someone please help authenticate this bag from a private seller? It's a universite bag. I'm not familiar at all. Thank you so much. 

Photos are attached below x

https://www.yogile.com/al6ng9t3#41m


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hey guys, I just purchased this Mini Cabas Chyc (Croc-Embossed) from Vestiaire Collective - thought they would be trustworthy, however, I've just read about some horror stories regarding fakes slipping through their authentication process. Could someone take a look at these pictures and verify if this is authentic? Thank you so much! 

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-bag-yves-saint-laurent-2560068.shtml


----------



## julianib

Hi Vesna,
I just bought a Saint Laurent Tassel Bag from Ebay. Can you please help me to authenticate it? Thank you!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi Vesna, pls take time to check if this cabas is authentic?

Item: Ysl Cabas Chyc Medium
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Bagfairy
Link: n/a (photos are provided instead)


----------



## jensmakeupbag

Item:  Saint Laurent Plum Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Cabas ChYc Bag

Listing Number/Item Number:  11156659

Seller:  Yoogi's Closet

Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63436/category/3/

Comments:  First purchase from Yoogi's and just wanted to make extra sure.  Pictures are on the link.  Thank you so much ahead of time!!!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased this Mini Cabas Chyc (Croc-Embossed) from Vestiaire Collective - thought they would be trustworthy, however, I've just read about some horror stories regarding fakes slipping through their authentication process. Could someone take a look at these pictures and verify if this is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-bag-yves-saint-laurent-2560068.shtml



I've just managed to find some more details on the original seller of this bag, who's got a few other items uploaded for sale, so I'm resubmitting with a few more details! I can also upload pictures of the bag when it gets delivered to me  Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Mini Croc Embossed
Seller: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-bag-yves-saint-laurent-2495501.shtml


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this ysl purse

Item: Authentic White Saint Laurent YSL Monogramme Cassandre Chained Clutch
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Item number:262403899072
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262403899072

Thank you in advance!


----------



## v_____lee

Hello Vesna, 

I was wondering if someone would be able to authenticate this YSL bag for me please?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Bag
Listing Number: N/A (From Gumtree)
Seller: Selin
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bank...int-laurent-ysl-monogram-cabas-bag/1111205660

I've attached some photos that the seller has provided


































Thank you


----------



## frostie

Please help me to check if this YSL sac de jour is authentic!! Thanks a ton 

*Item*: white leather small 'Sac De Jour' convertible tote

*Listing Numbe*rNot sure what's this. I copy-pasted what's on the order confirmation) 
style # 382400201   sku # 891955065035

*Seller:* Bluefly.com
*Link:* Bluefly.com 
*Comments: *Thanks a ton for verifying it for me! God bless you 

*Pictures are in the public Dropbox*: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/890pvqffeb9wsmu/AACi4w_GTVTik_IrG73NPc6ta?dl=0


----------



## vesna

dylanrash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this bag from a private seller? It's a universite bag. I'm not familiar at all. Thank you so much.
> 
> Photos are attached below x
> 
> https://www.yogile.com/al6ng9t3#41m


looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased this Mini Cabas Chyc (Croc-Embossed) from Vestiaire Collective - thought they would be trustworthy, however, I've just read about some horror stories regarding fakes slipping through their authentication process. Could someone take a look at these pictures and verify if this is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-bag-yves-saint-laurent-2560068.shtml


I can't tell you anything because photos of signatures are missing......all signatures need to be straight, clear and large photos, as well as inside the pocket - serial number, and if there is a paper tag with serial number, it would be good to see...try to authenticate prior to buying next time if you want some assurance, this is very difficult until you get the bag


----------



## vesna

julianib said:


> Hi Vesna,
> I just bought a Saint Laurent Tassel Bag from Ebay. Can you please help me to authenticate it? Thank you!


looks good to me, it would be good to see the original auction site


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna, pls take time to check if this cabas is authentic?
> 
> Item: Ysl Cabas Chyc Medium
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Link: n/a (photos are provided instead)


this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

jensmakeupbag said:


> Item:  Saint Laurent Plum Smooth Calfskin Leather Small Cabas ChYc Bag
> 
> Listing Number/Item Number:  11156659
> 
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> 
> Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63436/category/3/
> 
> Comments:  First purchase from Yoogi's and just wanted to make extra sure.  Pictures are on the link.  Thank you so much ahead of time!!!


authentic


----------



## vesna

Benanana said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this ysl purse
> 
> Item: Authentic White Saint Laurent YSL Monogramme Cassandre Chained Clutch
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Item number:262403899072
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262403899072
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I don't see a single  signature clearly to see the font, nor serial number, sorry I can't help


----------



## vesna

v_____lee said:


> Hello Vesna,
> 
> I was wondering if someone would be able to authenticate this YSL bag for me please?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Bag
> Listing Number: N/A (From Gumtree)
> Seller: Selin
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bank...int-laurent-ysl-monogram-cabas-bag/1111205660
> 
> I've attached some photos that the seller has provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I have trouble seeing clearly the font, photos are too small, do you have better photos, higher resolution so that I can see enlarged photos of signatures/


----------



## vesna

frostie said:


> Please help me to check if this YSL sac de jour is authentic!! Thanks a ton
> 
> *Item*: white leather small 'Sac De Jour' convertible tote
> 
> *Listing Numbe*rNot sure what's this. I copy-pasted what's on the order confirmation)
> style # 382400201   sku # 891955065035
> 
> *Seller:* Bluefly.com
> *Link:* Bluefly.com
> *Comments: *Thanks a ton for verifying it for me! God bless you
> 
> *Pictures are in the public Dropbox*: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/890pvqffeb9wsmu/AACi4w_GTVTik_IrG73NPc6ta?dl=0


looks OK to me


----------



## frostie

vesna said:


> looks OK to me



Thanks darling!


----------



## ljjjn119

Can someone help me to authenticate this YSL MEDIUM CABAS MONOGRAM  IN BLACK LEATHER bag for me please?    Thanks!

Item: YSL MEDIUM CABAS MONOGRAM  IN BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: 
I've attached some photos
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7uumovlo1jaqmsy/AABZ-8kqdP9yW8B1HgWbK7yAa?dl=0


----------



## julianib

Thank you so much, Vesna!
I should have asked you before purchase the bag.
Here is the link for the original auction: (please scroll down the page to see the listing)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231903727110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## iHeartYah

Hi everyone. What do you think of this bag? I bough it in deep marine.
http://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/pr...950_Monogram+Small+Cabas+bag+in+Macho+leather


Any experience buying from Tiziana Fausti boutique? Thank you.


----------



## june79

Dear girls, please help me to authenticate this bag.

Item: Saint Laurent V stitch Bucket tote
Listing Number:
Seller: Private seller
Link: n\a
Comments: This bag is sold by a private seller.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

vesna said:


> I can't tell you anything because photos of signatures are missing......all signatures need to be straight, clear and large photos, as well as inside the pocket - serial number, and if there is a paper tag with serial number, it would be good to see...try to authenticate prior to buying next time if you want some assurance, this is very difficult until you get the bag


Dear Vesna, thanks so much for your reply!  I'll send you more pictures with the signatures and serial number once I receive the bag. Thankfully with Vestiaire, they supposedly check authenticity before mailing it off, so if it turns out to be fake, I can send it back to dispute it and get my money back. Hopefully I won't have to do that though!


----------



## Poetboots

Hi ladies! I'm only a little familiar with SLP and even less so with eBay. There seems to be quite a few fakes but this one looks legit, so i would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Black Leather Yellow Chain Bag
Listing Number:#121966359764
Seller: nadij.kurtu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121966359764?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I've just requested for the serial number but they have not replied yet.


----------



## theleopardcake

Hello I am new here and this is my first post! 

I just received a YSL Classic Medium Matelasse Monogramme satchel from Gilt, but am wary because I've heard that Gilt has sold fakes in the past.

Can you please authenticate this purse for me? Thank you so much in advance!

drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkV0pWTG5aM1BOYWc/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkZjVYRFRYSExFdkE/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkNVVKaEhnN3psUlk/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkanJWaU1Sa1JvcjA/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkbFRmM282TmFvYjg/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkSTVlR1VFa0RSVGc/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkWnc1NG1ncElfVjg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## mmmm0110

Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag
Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Tassel Chain Bag/crossbody, Royal Blue
Listing Number:282020106888
Seller: addosmarket
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...106888?hash=item41a9b55288:g:2J0AAOSw~oFXIhZS
Comments: I've just bought a handbag from this seller, and i want to purchase this blue bag. However, when looking for seller's history, i found out she has several YSL bag with the same style for sale. She couldn't answer where she got all the bag from, and she sold the bag to me for $750 only. Other listings i saw her selling for only $650. I really have doubt about the bag's authenticity so please help me. I don't want to spend $750 to buy a fake bag.


----------



## Farahm

Hi ladies
Please Help me to authenticate this saint Laurent bag.

Seller id: galicv-0
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent...ndbag-Black-/252366084464?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## letteshop

Hello-

Please help authenticate this bag.  I purchased this bag at a reputable department store's lower tier chain.

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour in Rose Clair
Seller: n/a
Item #: n/a
Link: n/a
Photos taken by me:

























Thanks for your time!!


----------



## vesna

ljjjn119 said:


> Can someone help me to authenticate this YSL MEDIUM CABAS MONOGRAM  IN BLACK LEATHER bag for me please?    Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL MEDIUM CABAS MONOGRAM  IN BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link:
> I've attached some photos
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7uumovlo1jaqmsy/AABZ-8kqdP9yW8B1HgWbK7yAa?dl=0



i think it is OK


----------



## vesna

julianib said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna!
> I should have asked you before purchase the bag.
> Here is the link for the original auction: (please scroll down the page to see the listing)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231903727110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

iHeartYah said:


> Hi everyone. What do you think of this bag? I bough it in deep marine.
> http://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/pr...950_Monogram+Small+Cabas+bag+in+Macho+leather
> 
> 
> Any experience buying from Tiziana Fausti boutique? Thank you.


It looks good from the outside but I would need signatured from inside the bag to say firmly if it is 100% OK, some tPF-ers used this website and their Farfetch website of Tiziana Fausti boutique stuff and got nice bags, but I can't tell you if it is 100% safe....those who had good experience ordered through Farfetch her stuff


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Dear girls, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent V stitch Bucket tote
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: n\a
> Comments: This bag is sold by a private seller.


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Hello-
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag.  I purchased this bag at a reputable department store's lower tier chain.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour in Rose Clair
> Seller: n/a
> Item #: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Photos taken by me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!!


looks OK to me however I am not 100% sure because some photos are not clear - could you take straight photos with no glare of signature on the front of the bag, imprint of signature on the back of the leather clochette for lock, and any other signature you find...straight and large please


----------



## vesna

Poetboots said:


> Hi ladies! I'm only a little familiar with SLP and even less so with eBay. There seems to be quite a few fakes but this one looks legit, so i would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Black Leather Yellow Chain Bag
> Listing Number:#121966359764
> Seller: nadij.kurtu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121966359764?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I've just requested for the serial number but they have not replied yet.


it looks OK at first glance, but I would really need to see straight clear photos of signatures - imprinted on the inside of the flap and gold font on inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

theleopardcake said:


> Hello I am new here and this is my first post!
> 
> I just received a YSL Classic Medium Matelasse Monogramme satchel from Gilt, but am wary because I've heard that Gilt has sold fakes in the past.
> 
> Can you please authenticate this purse for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkV0pWTG5aM1BOYWc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkZjVYRFRYSExFdkE/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkNVVKaEhnN3psUlk/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkanJWaU1Sa1JvcjA/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkbFRmM282TmFvYjg/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkSTVlR1VFa0RSVGc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkWnc1NG1ncElfVjg/view?usp=sharing


I don't know why, but I can't access your photos, some cookies need to be enabled etc etc , sorry


----------



## vesna

mmmm0110 said:


> Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Small Tassel Chain Bag/crossbody, Royal Blue
> Listing Number:282020106888
> Seller: addosmarket
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...106888?hash=item41a9b55288:g:2J0AAOSw~oFXIhZS
> Comments: I've just bought a handbag from this seller, and i want to purchase this blue bag. However, when looking for seller's history, i found out she has several YSL bag with the same style for sale. She couldn't answer where she got all the bag from, and she sold the bag to me for $750 only. Other listings i saw her selling for only $650. I really have doubt about the bag's authenticity so please help me. I don't want to spend $750 to buy a fake bag.


I don't know really, she stated she had receipts upon demand, rude seller it is, but the signature of the inside of the bag looks fine...I am not sure, I would personally stay away because of potential problems, too low price to sell all those same bags...sorry all of this seems fishy, but as the bag goes, one signature I saw looked good


----------



## vesna

Farahm said:


> Hi ladies
> Please Help me to authenticate this saint Laurent bag.
> 
> Seller id: galicv-0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent...ndbag-Black-/252366084464?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


looks good to me but I would like to see closeup of the signature on the front of the bag and signature on the inside leather tag Saint laurent, not only serial number

please post in format from post #1 next time


----------



## vesna

julianib said:


> Thank you so much, Vesna!
> I should have asked you before purchase the bag.
> Here is the link for the original auction: (please scroll down the page to see the listing)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231903727110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





iHeartYah said:


> Hi everyone. What do you think of this bag? I bough it in deep marine.
> http://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/pr...950_Monogram+Small+Cabas+bag+in+Macho+leather
> 
> 
> Any experience buying from Tiziana Fausti boutique? Thank you.





theleopardcake said:


> Hello I am new here and this is my first post!
> 
> I just received a YSL Classic Medium Matelasse Monogramme satchel from Gilt, but am wary because I've heard that Gilt has sold fakes in the past.
> 
> Can you please authenticate this purse for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkV0pWTG5aM1BOYWc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkZjVYRFRYSExFdkE/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkNVVKaEhnN3psUlk/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkanJWaU1Sa1JvcjA/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkbFRmM282TmFvYjg/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkSTVlR1VFa0RSVGc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZ5OiK1DBqkWnc1NG1ncElfVjg/view?usp=sharing


please use format from post #1 next time for authenticating requests it is easy to search if the bag was already authenticated


----------



## Farahm

Hi
Thank you so Much, i Will try to upload more pictures


----------



## Farahm

Here is three more pictures on the front of the bag, not closeup But I hope it Will Help

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## vesna

Farahm said:


> Here is three more pictures on the front of the bag, not closeup But I hope it Will Help
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT


could we get a closeup ? I see on the second photo somewhat better, and it looks OK I think , it would really be good to have a closer look


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> looks OK to me however I am not 100% sure because some photos are not clear - could you take straight photos with no glare of signature on the front of the bag, imprint of signature on the back of the leather clochette for lock, and any other signature you find...straight and large please




I'll take more pictures.  Thanks!!


----------



## Poetboots

vesna said:


> it looks OK at first glance, but I would really need to see straight clear photos of signatures - imprinted on the inside of the flap and gold font on inner leather tag


Hi Vesna, thanks for your reply! I didn't try bidding on it in the end since the price went out of my budget for such a tiny bag. But on a side note, the seller told me that the bag does not come with a serial number stamped on it. Do you know if thats true for this style? I tried searching online for pictures of the inside pocket of this particular bag but did not find any. Thanks!


----------



## Sookie888

Hello Vesna, hope all is well... would like to request for authentication pls. Thank you so much!

Item: Ysl y-ligne cabas chyc medium
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Bagfairymnl
Link: n/a (photos provided for reference)


----------



## truongs

Can I get this authenticated please? Saint Laurent Small Monogramme Cabas in black. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...as/1158037326?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## vesna

truongs said:


> Can I get this authenticated please? Saint Laurent Small Monogramme Cabas in black. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...as/1158037326?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hello Vesna, hope all is well... would like to request for authentication pls. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Ysl y-ligne cabas chyc medium
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: Bagfairymnl
> Link: n/a (photos provided for reference)


I am not sure, a mixture of right and wrong details, bad stitching....tag is off, I would like to see photo #2 in different light to see id there are any signs of groove along the bottom part of the leather tag, as I see it now it is not authentic


----------



## truongs

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me



Thank you Vesna


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I am not sure, a mixture of right and wrong details, bad stitching....tag is off, I would like to see photo #2 in different light to see id there are any signs of groove along the bottom part of the leather tag, as I see it now it is not authentic



I think it's kinda off. Here's the inner tag photo


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> I think it's kinda off. Here's the inner tag photo



yes, that is a fake sookie


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> yes, that is a fake sookie



Thank you,Vesna!


----------



## stephliu22289

Hi, 

I just scored this cute Sac De jour for a great price on tradesy. This would be my first ysl item and I'm completely clueless as how to authenticate the brand. I googled the style number on the tag 324823 and a bunch of replica sites came up. Concerning...  Would love your opinion as to the authenticity of the bag

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-pink-15299653/?tref=closet

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iHeartYah

vesna said:


> It looks good from the outside but I would need signatured from inside the bag to say firmly if it is 100% OK, some tPF-ers used this website and their Farfetch website of Tiziana Fausti boutique stuff and got nice bags, but I can't tell you if it is 100% safe....those who had good experience ordered through Farfetch her stuff


 
I received the bag. And it does look authentic to me. I will post pictures soon. The leather is so soft!


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> looks OK to me however I am not 100% sure because some photos are not clear - could you take straight photos with no glare of signature on the front of the bag, imprint of signature on the back of the leather clochette for lock, and any other signature you find...straight and large please




Hi Vesna...I finally got around to taking pics.  Let me know if you need more.  TIA!!!


----------



## iHeartYah

Here's some pics of my new Saint Laurent small cabas bag. Color is deep marine. Sorry for the quality of the pictures. The room has a bad lighting and no natural light. I used flash on some of the pictures with iPhone5s








Here's the photos from Tiziana Fausti. I saw this bag at Farfetch too, and it changed to sold out after I bought the bag. Thanks.


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse 

Item: Saint Laurent Ysl tassel medium crossbody bag
Item number: 201576767953
Seller:ohsoolovely101
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-tassel-medium-crossbody-bag-/201576767953?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advandce


----------



## vesna

iHeartYah said:


> Here's some pics of my new Saint Laurent small cabas bag. Color is deep marine. Sorry for the quality of the pictures. The room has a bad lighting and no natural light. I used flash on some of the pictures with iPhone5s
> View attachment 3347346
> View attachment 3347347
> View attachment 3347349
> View attachment 3347351
> View attachment 3347350
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the photos from Tiziana Fausti. I saw this bag at Farfetch too, and it changed to sold out after I bought the bag. Thanks.
> View attachment 3347353
> View attachment 3347354


it looks good, I can't see details well because I can't magnify the photos but I think everything looks fine


----------



## vesna

stephliu22289 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just scored this cute Sac De jour for a great price on tradesy. This would be my first ysl item and I'm completely clueless as how to authenticate the brand. I googled the style number on the tag 324823 and a bunch of replica sites came up. Concerning...  Would love your opinion as to the authenticity of the bag
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-pink-15299653/?tref=closet
> 
> Thanks in advance!


sorry, photos don't show any signature for me to recognize the font...when you get it take your own photos and we will see


----------



## honey_babee

Hey Vesna!
Can you take a look at this one?
Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent YSL Blue Cabas Chyc Tote Bag Handbag Blue $2150
Listing no: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...879146?hash=item3f621b0b2a:g:gnAAAOSwiYFXJBK4
Seller: pippiscloset
Link: 272228879146


----------



## pfmarcela

IS this real??

Item: YSL Monogramme Matelasse Red Satchel
Listing Number: 2205585
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-red-2205585/?tref=category
Comments: pictures below. Price is not so different from what I've seen on gilt etc, but still... can buy a shoe with the difference...


----------



## pfmarcela

This is a scam! You guys just use the comments to buy it yourselves!! Ridic!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi Vesna,  found this bag and wondered if its authentic? Cos as u can see the lining is not satin material? Is it ok? Does other clutch bags tend to have different lining material? Thank you 

Item: YSL Y-Ligne Clutch
Listing no: 108459410
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/108459410/ysl-y-ligne-clutch/8017b84e84
Seller: Bag Mama
I asked for the photos for clearer reference. Pls check attached.


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thank you! 

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Beige Leather Monogramme Tassel Purse Bag Flu 
Listing Number: 262421279628
Seller: sargsynn
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262421279628


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna,  found this bag and wondered if its authentic? Cos as u can see the lining is not satin material? Is it ok? Does other clutch bags tend to have different lining material? Thank you
> 
> Item: YSL Y-Ligne Clutch
> Listing no: 108459410
> Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/108459410/ysl-y-ligne-clutch/8017b84e84
> Seller: Bag Mama
> I asked for the photos for clearer reference. Pls check attached.



I am sorry, this is way to complicated for me indeed, Saint laurent signatures, which I am not sure if it looks authentic, somehow it is off, but paper envelope is YSL....not sure even what to ask for better evaluation, I hope someone else might help here


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I am sorry, this is way to complicated for me indeed, Saint laurent signatures, which I am not sure if it looks authentic, somehow it is off, but paper envelope is YSL....not sure even what to ask for better evaluation, I hope someone else might help here



It's ok. Decided not to purchase it cos the color doesn't suit me. Thanks Vesna. &#128522;


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Dear Vesna, thanks a lot.


----------



## fashioneggplant

Hi! Please help authenticate, thank you!

Item: YSL ENVELOPE CHAIN
Listing Number: 322096297064
Seller: gaielxy16
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Envelope-C...SUPER-LOW-or-LAYAWAY-/322096297064?nav=SEARCH


----------



## fashioneggplant

more pics of the same bag [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

fashioneggplant said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL ENVELOPE CHAIN
> Listing Number: 322096297064
> Seller: gaielxy16
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/YSL-Envelope-C...SUPER-LOW-or-LAYAWAY-/322096297064?nav=SEARCH





fashioneggplant said:


> View attachment 3349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of the same bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3349981
> View attachment 3349982
> View attachment 3349983
> View attachment 3349984
> View attachment 3349985


I a sorry, i would have to see signatures to see the font clearly, both on the inside of the flap and on the inner leather tag, serial number form the pocket too


----------



## vesna

pfmarcela said:


> IS this real??
> 
> Item: YSL Monogramme Matelasse Red Satchel
> Listing Number: 2205585
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-red-2205585/?tref=category
> Comments: pictures below. Price is not so different from what I've seen on gilt etc, but still... can buy a shoe with the difference...



I am not sure because the signatures are not visible and I would need to see the font clearly



pfmarcela said:


> This is a scam! You guys just use the comments to buy it yourselves!! Ridic!



?????  this is the first comment on it, I am not even sure it is an authentic bag


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> looks OK to me however I am not 100% sure because some photos are not clear - could you take straight photos with no glare of signature on the front of the bag, imprint of signature on the back of the leather clochette for lock, and any other signature you find...straight and large please




Hi Vesna, can you check post #13269 please?  I'm not sure if it was overlooked.  Thanks again!!


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Hey Vesna!
> Can you take a look at this one?
> Item: Auth Yves Saint Laurent YSL Blue Cabas Chyc Tote Bag Handbag Blue $2150
> Listing no: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...879146?hash=item3f621b0b2a:g:gnAAAOSwiYFXJBK4
> Seller: pippiscloset
> Link: 272228879146


this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Beige Leather Monogramme Tassel Purse Bag Flu
> Listing Number: 262421279628
> Seller: sargsynn
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262421279628


I can't say much because the most important indicators are not in the photos - inside leather tab straight photo of signature, also serial number from the pocket


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> this one looks OK to me



It just got sold. &#128559; will find another one...thanks Vesna&#128522;


----------



## honey_babee

vesna said:


> this one looks good to me



thank you!!


----------



## Nicng

Hi 

Could you guy authentic this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380033894


----------



## GlamourLove

Hello 
Can you please authenticate this item for me?

Item: Nano Sac De Jour 
Listing no: 201579162964
Seller: sackvalle 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Leather-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-/201579162964

Thank you


----------



## Nicng

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Light Grey/ Blue  Gold Coated Canvas Belle De Jour Clutch YSL
 Listing Number:252380033894
 Seller:jjoooo78
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380033894
 Comments:
Sorry about not following directions earlier. Could you please authenticate for me? Thanks






Nicng said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you guy authentic this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380033894


----------



## Sookie888

I love YSL so much I think I have to add these to my collection. Could you check pls...thanks a lot! )

Item: Ysl Y-ligne Wallet
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Bagmamamnl
Website: n/a
Provided photos for reference


----------



## Sookie888

To be continued...accidentally hit the submit button.


----------



## Sookie888

Here's another one

Item: Ysl letter logo monogram wallet
Listing no: n/a
Seller: bagmamamnl
Website: n/a a few are photos provided

Thanks in advance. GODBLESS!


----------



## paperpeony

I have two listings for the same items, if that's okay.


Item: YSL Black Patent Leather Clutch
Listing Number: 2431273
Seller: Christina
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-clutch-bag-yves-saint-laurent-2431273.shtml
Comments:


Item: YSL Black Patent Leather Clutch
Listing Number: 2555281
Seller: Natalia
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-pochette-yves-saint-laurent-2555281.shtml
Comments:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## annie1232

Hello I'm about to purchase this bag off an app called Depop and just wanted to know if it is authentic or not. Thank you in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Hi Vesna I have a question regarding the the duffle bag. Does the snap closure infront always has to have an imprint "saint laurent paris" ??? &#128522;


----------



## dylanrash

Hello vesna,
I posted the photos of the this universite bag earlier and you said it was good. Now, I have purchased the bag and have better photos if you can have a look for me. Thank you very much in advance  

https://www.yogile.com/d5iq4ak2#41m


----------



## vesna

Nicng said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you guy authentic this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380033894



sorry it is late for it, looks good though if you won it


----------



## vesna

dylanrash said:


> Hello vesna,
> I posted the photos of the this universite bag earlier and you said it was good. Now, I have purchased the bag and have better photos if you can have a look for me. Thank you very much in advance
> 
> https://www.yogile.com/d5iq4ak2#41m



I think it is fine, looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

GlamourLove said:


> Hello
> Can you please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item: Nano Sac De Jour
> Listing no: 201579162964
> Seller: sackvalle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Leather-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-/201579162964
> 
> Thank you



it looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> To be continued...accidentally hit the submit button.



looks good



Sookie888 said:


> Here's another one
> 
> Item: Ysl letter logo monogram wallet
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: bagmamamnl
> Website: n/a a few are photos provided
> 
> Thanks in advance. GODBLESS!


I am not sure about this one, font is a bit off


----------



## vesna

Nicng said:


> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Light Grey/ Blue  Gold Coated Canvas Belle De Jour Clutch YSL
> Listing Number:252380033894
> Seller:jjoooo78
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380033894
> Comments:
> Sorry about not following directions earlier. Could you please authenticate for me? Thanks



that's OK, sorry I did not reply on time


----------



## vesna

annie1232 said:


> Hello I'm about to purchase this bag off an app called Depop and just wanted to know if it is authentic or not. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352523
> View attachment 3352524



I am not 100% sure, details look good but I would like to see closeup of signature on the front of the bag and inner leather ta signature


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna I have a question regarding the the duffle bag. Does the snap closure infront always has to have an imprint "saint laurent paris" ??? &#128522;



duffle? which kind ?


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> duffle? which kind ?



This duffle 6 bag.. attached the pic for your reference.


----------



## khriseeee

Hi vesna! Would appreciate your help to authenticate 

Item: YSL Small Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: None, posted on a private FB group
Seller: N/A
Comments: I've attached the photos that were posted in the private FB group.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi Vesna would like to ask for your opinion on this.

Item: YSL BDJ clutch 
Listing no: 282035447870
Seller: GlamFahd
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-YVES...OUR-BROWN-CLUTCH-BAG-/282035447870?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Nicng

Thanks I bought it just in case. It was a great deal and looks great in person!!


----------



## Zwoof

Hello 

Please could someone help authenticate the below. Looks legitimate to me...

Item: YSL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK CROCODILE EMBOSSED LEATHER
Listing Number: 131788717358
Seller: luckyus82
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-MONOGRAM-SAINT-LAURENT-CHAIN-WALLET-IN-BLACK-CROCODILE-EMBOSSED-LEATHER-/131788717358?nav=SEARCH


----------



## dylanrash

vesna said:


> I think it is fine, looks authentic to me



Thank you so much. You have been very helpful and kind


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> This duffle 6 bag.. attached the pic for your reference.



yes it does have


----------



## vesna

Zwoof said:


> Hello
> 
> Please could someone help authenticate the below. Looks legitimate to me...
> 
> Item: YSL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK CROCODILE EMBOSSED LEATHER
> Listing Number: 131788717358
> Seller: luckyus82
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-MONOGRA...ILE-EMBOSSED-LEATHER-/131788717358?nav=SEARCH



looks good to me too


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> yes it does have



So if it doesn't have the imprint it means its not authentic?


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Hi vesna! Would appreciate your help to authenticate
> 
> Item: YSL Small Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: None, posted on a private FB group
> Seller: N/A
> Comments: I've attached the photos that were posted in the private FB group.



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi Vesna would like to ask for your opinion on this.
> 
> Item: YSL BDJ clutch
> Listing no: 282035447870
> Seller: GlamFahd
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-YVES...OUR-BROWN-CLUTCH-BAG-/282035447870?nav=SEARCH



I can't see any other photo, just one, sorry I can't say anything on the basis of one photo...many details are needed for BDJ clutch because it is highly faked


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> So if it doesn't have the imprint it means its not authentic?



I would say so


----------



## vesna

Nicng said:


> Thanks I bought it just in case. It was a great deal and looks great in person!!



great


----------



## vesna

dylanrash said:


> Thank you so much. You have been very helpful and kind



you are welcome


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I can't see any other photo, just one, sorry I can't say anything on the basis of one photo...many details are needed for BDJ clutch because it is highly faked



Oh pls click the item description for photos.. &#128522; she uploaded a lot.


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Oh pls click the item description for photos.. &#128522; she uploaded a lot.



I can't find where to click for more photos, my computer displays just the title photo and can't see the link to others


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I can't find where to click for more photos, my computer displays just the title photo and can't see the link to others



Here it is Vesna..thank you.

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...549&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1463122079465


----------



## joml

Hi would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this for me.
Item: YSL sac de jour small 
Listing number/seller: n/a product posted on a group on Facebook

Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

joml said:


> Hi would very much appreciate it if you can authenticate this for me.
> Item: YSL sac de jour small
> Listing number/seller: n/a product posted on a group on Facebook
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3354207
> View attachment 3354201
> View attachment 3354202
> View attachment 3354203
> View attachment 3354204
> View attachment 3354205
> View attachment 3354206



looks OK so far, but I would really need to see the closeup large photo of signature on the front and also leather tag inside the bag with saint laurent signature on it


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Here it is Vesna..thank you.
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...549&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1463122079465



strange, I still see no photos


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> strange, I still see no photos



It's okay. I'll try to ask to send photos via email. &#128522;


----------



## Zwoof

vesna said:


> looks good to me too


Thanks very much vesna


----------



## Sookie888

Attached the photos here for bigger view


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc 2 way bag from a private seller. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Azoozoo

Hi, please authenticate 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311608734893

Title: $1150 authentic SAINT LAURENT Powder Beige Leather Y Clutch Purse Bag ligne 

Item #: 311608734893

Seller: luxurycitizen


----------



## joml

vesna said:


> looks OK so far, but I would really need to see the closeup large photo of signature on the front and also leather tag inside the bag with saint laurent signature on it





Hi V, here are the additional photos. Would love to hear your opinion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## itscatchris

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Red Leather satched bag with gold buckle detail
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Bought from a car boot - the seller is an editor at British Vogue
Link: N/A
Comments: I am 99% sure this is genuine but please can someone authenticate this for me. The number inside says 191840 002122. I am more interested in which year this is from and if it actually has a name. Thank you for your help 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Catherine_Chris/embed/slideshow/Yves%20Saint%20Laurent%20bag"></iframe>

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Catherine_Chris/library/Yves Saint Laurent bag?sort=3&page=1


----------



## letteshop

I'm submitting a request again because I don't think there was a definitive answer if this is authentic or not.  I purchased from a reputable department store's lower tier chain.

Item name: Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour in Rose Clair
Item number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Photos taken by me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## letteshop

Requesting a new authentication please.  Purchased from an Instagram reseller.

Item: YSL monogram crossbody
Item number: n/a
Seller: IG fashionista_on_a_budget
Link: n/a
Comments:  just want to make sure if it is authentic.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesna

joml said:


> Hi V, here are the additional photos. Would love to hear your opinion. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3356003
> View attachment 3356004


this is fake, I am so sorry


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Requesting a new authentication please.  Purchased from an Instagram reseller.
> 
> Item: YSL monogram crossbody
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: IG fashionista_on_a_budget
> Link: n/a
> Comments:  just want to make sure if it is authentic.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3356522
> View attachment 3356523
> View attachment 3356526
> View attachment 3356527
> View attachment 3356528
> View attachment 3356529
> View attachment 3356530
> View attachment 3356531
> View attachment 3356532
> View attachment 3356533


this looks like a fake to me, signatures are way off


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Attached the photos here for bigger view


looks like a fake to me


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc 2 way bag from a private seller. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3355164
> 
> View attachment 3355166
> 
> View attachment 3355167
> 
> View attachment 3355169
> 
> View attachment 3355171
> 
> View attachment 3355175
> 
> View attachment 3355179
> 
> View attachment 3355180
> 
> View attachment 3355181
> 
> View attachment 3355182


looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

Azoozoo said:


> Hi, please authenticate
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311608734893
> 
> Title: $1150 authentic SAINT LAURENT Powder Beige Leather Y Clutch Purse Bag ligne
> 
> Item #: 311608734893
> 
> Seller: luxurycitizen


Not sure, some features are OK some are a bit off, i am unsure about this one, sorry, highly faked bag with not 100% OK details...sold Bottega Veneta that was fake...I would be careful


----------



## Azoozoo

Hi, please authenticate 


Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311608734893


Title: $1150 authentic SAINT LAURENT Powder Beige Leather Y Clutch Purse Bag ligne 

Item #: 311608734893

Seller: luxurycitizen


----------



## Azoozoo

Oops I meant to say thank you!


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> this looks like a fake to me, signatures are way off




Thanks Vesna.  Can you recommend an authenticating service for PayPal claims?  Also, did you get a chance to look at post #13335?  Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> I'm submitting a request again because I don't think there was a definitive answer if this is authentic or not.  I purchased from a reputable department store's lower tier chain.
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour in Rose Clair
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Photos taken by me.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3356502
> View attachment 3356503
> View attachment 3356504
> View attachment 3356505
> View attachment 3356507
> View attachment 3356508
> View attachment 3356510
> View attachment 3356511
> View attachment 3356512


can you show inner leather tag with saint laurent on it please ?


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Thanks Vesna.  Can you recommend an authenticating service for PayPal claims?  Also, did you get a chance to look at post #13335?  Thanks again!


I know of My Poupette and Carol Diva


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> can you show inner leather tag with saint laurent on it please ?




There isn't a inner leather tag.


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> I know of My Poupette and Carol Diva




Thank you!


----------



## amandakohl

Item: Sac De Jour 
Seller: lian.kaina
Listing Number: 201582815298

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201582815298 

Hello, I was wondering if this item is authentic. I would really appreciate the help! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Thanks Vesna!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Thank you Vesna!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

vesna said:


> looks fine to me




Thank you Vesna!


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> There isn't a inner leather tag.
> 
> View attachment 3356748
> View attachment 3356750


sorry, I am not familiar with this bag at all, I hope someone else might come forward and comment


----------



## vesna

amandakohl said:


> Item: Sac De Jour
> Seller: lian.kaina
> Listing Number: 201582815298
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/201582815298
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if this item is authentic. I would really appreciate the help! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3356860
> View attachment 3356861
> View attachment 3356862
> View attachment 3356863
> View attachment 3356864


I would need to see clear large straight signatures on the front of the bag, inside on leather tag and serial number


----------



## vesna

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Thank you Vesna!


welcome


----------



## gaucho0722

Item:YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Small Zip Around Satchel Bag Bubblegum Pink NWT $2650
Listing Number:  262215312144
Seller:   designersaddict
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262215312144?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
made an offer for this bag.
she said she got it from tjmaxx runway. 
please authenticate because i heard a lot of not good stuff about tjmaxx 
thanks!

and also this one please:
Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Small Monogram Cabas Handbag in Black Smooth Leather
Listing Number: 141991701432
Seller:  42worktoshop42
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141991701432?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
also made an offer for this


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> sorry, I am not familiar with this bag at all, I hope someone else might come forward and comment




Ok, thank you!


----------



## vesna

gaucho0722 said:


> Item:YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Small Zip Around Satchel Bag Bubblegum Pink NWT $2650
> Listing Number:  262215312144
> Seller:   designersaddict
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262215312144?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> made an offer for this bag.
> she said she got it from tjmaxx runway.
> please authenticate because i heard a lot of not good stuff about tjmaxx
> thanks!
> 
> and also this one please:
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Small Monogram Cabas Handbag in Black Smooth Leather
> Listing Number: 141991701432
> Seller:  42worktoshop42
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141991701432?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> also made an offer for this



#1 is authentic
#2 is a fake


----------



## gaucho0722

Thank you vesna.  Both offers were accepted. Its good that i have not sent any payment yet


----------



## mzaunders

Is this thread for eBay purchases only? I bought a YSL bag from Gilt.com recently and I'm a bit concerned about its authenticity.


----------



## vesna

mzaunders said:


> Is this thread for eBay purchases only? I bought a YSL bag from Gilt.com recently and I'm a bit concerned about its authenticity.


this is for all purchases, please post your bag here and we will look at it...however without signatures from outside of the bag (clear and large) and inner leather tag, serial number, there is little I can help


----------



## gaucho0722

vesna said:


> #1 is authentic
> #2 is a fake



Hi vesna, this might not be the thread for this but i just want to ask since the 2nd one is fake, the seller is saying that she will put out a non paying dispute against me.

Can i refer this thread against that dispute? 
I mean i do not want to pay for it if there is even a tiny inkling that it might be fake.


----------



## vesna

ebay and PayPal acknowledge paid authentications by Carol Diva and MyPoupette...you can tell the seller that you have some information about the authenticity and would like to confirm with professional services. perhaps she will let you go. Next time, as we advise everyone, check first and then place an offer, post the full auction site for review before bidding or placing an offer. It is not fair to the seller either to agree and back away. I often don't authenticate when someone won a bid and is asking for authenticity before paying, because many of the girls here are sellers and we view it as unfair....however we will provide all the help to you to get out of this situation


----------



## gaucho0722

thank you vesna. i am sorry about making an offer. i just got so excited and i did not think at the price i offered, it will be accepted   will listen here next time.
Oh and she relisted it again.  Hopefully no one will be like me.

i am actually in coordination with ***************** as well.  i am asking for more photos as requested by them but i was not sent any yet.

Thanks again Vesna!!!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hi Vesna, I've received my bag so I'm posting some clearer pictures now  If there's anything I'm missing please do let me know. Thanks so much!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Mini Croc Embossed
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2495501.shtml
Seller: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1376372.shtml (has quite a few other pre-owned luxury items for sale)
Pictures for authentification: http://imgur.com/a/6CUFY


----------



## Sookie888

Hi can u check if this is authentic? Thank you!

Item: Ysl cabas chyc small
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Private seller on Fb
Link: Grabbed these photos from her fb page


----------



## extrastar

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small Grain Leather Tote Bag, Black
Listing Number: 121988658956
Seller: head9930
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121988658956 
Comments: Could someone please help me with this SDJ? Not sure if there are enough views to authenticate, but would love an opinion if possible! Thank you!


----------



## mzaunders

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Shopping Tote
Listing no: n/a
Seller: www.gilt.com
Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=2ee...806_1139590498&size_id=1&origin=order_history

Thank you, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AliciaBB

Hi, would you please authenticate this for me please 
Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet (large size)
Listing no: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A

Thanks very much!!!!!!


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> this looks like a fake to me, signatures are way off



Hi Vesna...I just heard back from Carol Diva and she said she thinks the bag is authentic 

I don't know what to think???


----------



## vesna

letteshop said:


> Hi Vesna...I just heard back from Carol Diva and she said she thinks the bag is authentic
> 
> I don't know what to think???


that is great, they know the bag better, so go with their opinion....i did not see this bag in person ever and don't know this type of font, if they do, that is great !


----------



## vesna

AliciaBB said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this for me please
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet (large size)
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: private seller
> Link: N/A
> 
> Thanks very much!!!!!!


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

mzaunders said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Shopping Tote
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: http://www.gilt.com
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=2ee...806_1139590498&size_id=1&origin=order_history
> 
> Thank you, any help would be greatly appreciated!


looks authentic to me


----------



## letteshop

vesna said:


> that is great, they know the bag better, so go with their opinion....i did not see this bag in person ever and don't know this type of font, if they do, that is great !




Thanks Vesna!!


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi can u check if this is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Ysl cabas chyc small
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: Private seller on Fb
> Link: Grabbed these photos from her fb page


I can't figure out the font of Saint laurent anywhere, inner leather tag with signature should be straight and enlarged


----------



## vesna

extrastar said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small Grain Leather Tote Bag, Black
> Listing Number: 121988658956
> Seller: head9930
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121988658956
> Comments: Could someone please help me with this SDJ? Not sure if there are enough views to authenticate, but would love an opinion if possible! Thank you!


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hi Vesna, I've received my bag so I'm posting some clearer pictures now  If there's anything I'm missing please do let me know. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Mini Croc Embossed
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2495501.shtml
> Seller: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1376372.shtml (has quite a few other pre-owned luxury items for sale)
> Pictures for authentification: http://imgur.com/a/6CUFY


authentic bag no doubt, and beautiful


----------



## AliciaBB

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you very much Vesna!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

vesna said:


> authentic bag no doubt, and beautiful


Thanks very much Vesna, it really is a beautiful bag!  I'm super glad I managed to snag the embossed one, because I won't have to worry so much about getting scratches on it (as opposed to the smooth Cabas leather bags!) If you happen to know which collection this bag is from I would also be glad to know (having difficulty finding information with regards to this bag, the lizard-embossed style seems to be pretty rare).


----------



## extrastar

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Item: YSL Cassandre Black Bag
Listing Number: 152069870843
Seller: kirsty222013
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cassandre-Black-Tassle-Bag-Used-/152069870843?nav=SEARCH
Comments: Can anybody advise if this is authentic as really not sure due to the low price. Many thanks!


----------



## michelleishigh

Please help to authenticate this!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour croc skin
Item num: 111992486986
Seller: hebsterboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-100-AU...486986?hash=item1a1345bc4a:g:TKUAAOSwInxXMbrU

TIA!


----------



## sparkerly

Item: YSL chain cross body croc with tassel
Item num: 162076196167
Seller: mgpl1

Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162076196167


----------



## vesna

Rachyrach2k said:


> Item: YSL Cassandre Black Bag
> Listing Number: 152069870843
> Seller: kirsty222013
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Cassandre-Black-Tassle-Bag-Used-/152069870843?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: Can anybody advise if this is authentic as really not sure due to the low price. Many thanks!



I can't see major indications for authenticating, like any of the signatures so that i could comment on the font


----------



## vesna

michelleishigh said:


> Please help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour croc skin
> Item num: 111992486986
> Seller: hebsterboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-100-AU...486986?hash=item1a1345bc4a:g:TKUAAOSwInxXMbrU
> 
> TIA!



I can't see  signature on the front well, nor any inside the bag signatures  so that i could comment on the font


----------



## vesna

sparkerly said:


> Item: YSL chain cross body croc with tassel
> Item num: 162076196167
> Seller: mgpl1
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162076196167



this is a fake


----------



## _mkang

Item: YSL chevron medium black WOC
Seller: snobluxury on instagram

http://https://www.instagram.com/p/BEKb5d4kAGl/


----------



## vesna

_mkang said:


> Item: YSL chevron medium black WOC
> Seller: snobluxury on instagram
> 
> http://https://www.instagram.com/p/BEKb5d4kAGl/



looks fake to me, but I ma not sure, I can't see signatures, numbers and letters well


----------



## _mkang

Thanks vesna for your prompt response! I'm still trying to contact seller for more photos....


----------



## Sonia1976

How do I post a new post and not reply to a post?


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Item: Classic Medium Monogramme Tassel Satchel in Black Croc Embossed Leather

Listing Number: 172217689237

Seller: iahhb

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172217689237 

Comments: Hello, please help in authenticating this item. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vesna

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> Item: Classic Medium Monogramme Tassel Satchel in Black Croc Embossed Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 172217689237
> 
> Seller: iahhb
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172217689237
> 
> Comments: Hello, please help in authenticating this item. Thank you in advance!



sorry, few photos with not enough details, I can't say anything, sorry...I would need to see the font of all the signatures


----------



## Perfectionist76

Hi All 






I have just purchased this bag and am a bit concerned on the authenticity.  Wishing I had not bought it without a receipt.  But I really wanted this bag.  Can you please advise if it is real or is it a fake please. Thanking you in advance. 






Item:252395289039
 Listing Number:Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Leather Chain Bag
 Seller:kalissi112         	            (24)
 Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...2Buq7Hb8k54PvBhVfFQuk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Tassel Medium Shoulder Bag   - authentic or full money back

Excellent as new condition. Box and all cards and dust bag all included.  

Exterior
full leather body in blue
Gold tone hardware
Magnetic snap tab closure

Interior
Suede leather lining
1 slip pocket
Debossed designer label

Dimensions: 24.0 X 14 X 5.5 CM

Welcome to get it authenticated. No receipt but authenticity guaranteed. 
No pick up. No reserve. Auction starts at $99. Buy it now $1150.

Sorry I do not ship outside Australia.

Paypal only

Contact needs to be made within 2 days of the auction ending to avoid relisting.

Shipping via Aust Post with tracking. Express / registering can be organized for extra prior to payment.


----------



## cococho

Hi Vesna, 

I just wanted to say thank you for helping authenticate all these years! 

Was hoping you could help authenticate this YSL that I just purchased. 

Item:YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 331854507225
Seller: newdog100
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-Chyc-Blac-AUTHENTIC-YSL-/331854507225?
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## IsmyYSLreal888

Item: SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG IN ROYAL BLUE LEATHER
Listing Number: 222120493693
Seller: webhome22
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222120493693 
Comments:
Can you please confirm if my new purchase is authentic? The inside of the bag is embossed with serial number SP0035.A400RV. The authenticity card doesn't reference that number but contains a piece blue leather. Any help is appreciated!! Thanks x


----------



## Perfectionist76

Weird that's the same serial number as my bag above!!!


----------



## IsmyYSLreal888

That is weird! Especially because they aren't the same bag  I hope there's a reason for that but I am starting to worry now! I wish I knew this site existed before I purchased it. It just looks so legit.....Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Perfectionist76

I know fingers crossed - starting to stress


----------



## honey_babee

Please help to authenticate this!

Item: NWT Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Blue Leather Bag
Item num: 252399295862
Seller: azandra3562
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...f98137b&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=201590206897


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! Can help to authenticate the ysl small college bag?


----------



## Sookie888

Hi there ! Would like to ask for authentication of this bag. Thank u so much.

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Seller: Private Seller
Link: photos are provided


----------



## vesna

Perfectionist76 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just purchased this bag and am a bit concerned on the authenticity.  Wishing I had not bought it without a receipt.  But I really wanted this bag.  Can you please advise if it is real or is it a fake please. Thanking you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item:252395289039
> Listing Number:Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Leather Chain Bag
> Seller:kalissi112         	            (24)
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...2Buq7Hb8k54PvBhVfFQuk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Tassel Medium Shoulder Bag   - authentic or full money back
> 
> Excellent as new condition. Box and all cards and dust bag all included.
> 
> Exterior
> full leather body in blue
> Gold tone hardware
> Magnetic snap tab closure
> 
> Interior
> Suede leather lining
> 1 slip pocket
> Debossed designer label
> 
> Dimensions: 24.0 X 14 X 5.5 CM
> 
> Welcome to get it authenticated. No receipt but authenticity guaranteed.
> No pick up. No reserve. Auction starts at $99. Buy it now $1150.
> 
> Sorry I do not ship outside Australia.
> 
> Paypal only
> 
> Contact needs to be made within 2 days of the auction ending to avoid relisting.
> 
> Shipping via Aust Post with tracking. Express / registering can be organized for extra prior to payment.



I am not sure until I see straight clear photo of inner leather tag with Saint laurent signature, sorry


----------



## vesna

cococho said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you for helping authenticate all these years!
> 
> Was hoping you could help authenticate this YSL that I just purchased.
> 
> Item:YSL Cabas Chyc
> Listing Number: 331854507225
> Seller: newdog100
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-Chyc-Blac-AUTHENTIC-YSL-/331854507225?
> Comments: Thank you!



you are welcome  this is an authentic bag


----------



## vesna

IsmyYSLreal888 said:


> Item: SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG IN ROYAL BLUE LEATHER
> Listing Number: 222120493693
> Seller: webhome22
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222120493693
> Comments:
> Can you please confirm if my new purchase is authentic? The inside of the bag is embossed with serial number SP0035.A400RV. The authenticity card doesn't reference that number but contains a piece blue leather. Any help is appreciated!! Thanks x



not sure, I keep looking and it looks a bit off,  what I would like to see is all saint laurent signatures without any glare, clear and large, especially the one on the inner leather tag


----------



## vesna

IsmyYSLreal888 said:


> That is weird! Especially because they aren't the same bag  I hope there's a reason for that but I am starting to worry now! I wish I knew this site existed before I purchased it. It just looks so legit.....Fingers crossed for both of us.





Perfectionist76 said:


> I know fingers crossed - starting to stress



Saint laurent is a bit different than other brands with serial numbers ..YSL was the same before it became Saint laurent paris...serial number shows the style and the leather type, for all bags made of the same type of leather and if they are the same style, the number should be the same

however these are not the same bag at all, something fishy is happening ????


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi there ! Would like to ask for authentication of this bag. Thank u so much.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: photos are provided



sorry sookie, all saint laurent signatures have to be large and clear without blur or glare to figure out the font


----------



## vesna

tayuki03 said:


> Hi! Can help to authenticate the ysl small college bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366391
> View attachment 3366392
> View attachment 3366393
> View attachment 3366396
> View attachment 3366399
> View attachment 3366401
> View attachment 3366402
> View attachment 3366405



sorry ,  saint laurent signature on the inner leather tag has to be large and clear without blur or glare to figure out the font, something looks off to me


----------



## vesna

honey_babee said:


> Please help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Blue Leather Bag
> Item num: 252399295862
> Seller: azandra3562
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...f98137b&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=201590206897



sorry I can't say for sure although it does look good after the first glance, but all saint laurent signatures have to be large and clear without blur or glare to figure out the font and say more definitely


----------



## Perfectionist76

Hi Vesna 

I didn't realise as I am use to the LV bags and their numbers are always different - so when IsmyYSLreal commented on her serial number - it was ALMOST identical to mine, so I found this weird. 

It's actually not the same serial number but close - I haven't received the bag as yet, but looking at the photo - it seems to be SP0025.A665RV - so numbers are very close. Once I get the bag, I will take a clear photo, for your reference. 

Thank you.


----------



## tayuki03

Hi vesna, sorry. Unable to get a clear pic of it. The code is HZ0521.YXJ134


----------



## tayuki03

Or are u talking abt this?


----------



## vesna

tayuki03 said:


> Or are u talking abt this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366609



this one looks fishy to me, but I would like to see the inner leather tab (rectangular) with signature


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag 
Seller: great-merchandisers
Name: YSL sac de jour large bag 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yves-...-Jour-3450-Black-Bag-/191882343619?nav=SEARCH

Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Hello Vesna, 
I have one more I'd like to get authenticated please 
Seller: shop-authenticfashion4less
Name: YSL sac de jour large bag
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-3490-Sain...l-Smooth-Leather-Bag-/201591972243?nav=SEARCH


----------



## IsmyYSLreal888

vesna said:


> not sure, I keep looking and it looks a bit off,  what I would like to see is all saint laurent signatures without any glare, clear and large, especially the one on the inner leather tag



Hi Vesna,

Please see pics attached. The first pic is the signature on the outside, second and third and the signature on the inside and the last one is the signature on the key ring tag.

Also, is there any way to identify what serial number relates to what style of bag? This may assist in determining if mine or perfectionists are fakes given they are different styles with the same serial number.

I hope the pics are ok - turned flash off ]o reduce glare. Thanks again for your help x


----------



## tayuki03

Hi vesna. I think u are talking abt this?
	

		
			
		

		
	




It says saint laurent paris, made in italy. Is it correct?


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> sorry sookie, all saint laurent signatures have to be large and clear without blur or glare to figure out the font



It's ok Vesna, item just got sold. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## vesna

tayuki03 said:


> Hi vesna. I think u are talking abt this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367428
> View attachment 3367429
> 
> It says saint laurent paris, made in italy. Is it correct?



yes, looks good


----------



## vesna

Perfectionist76 said:


> Weird that's the same serial number as my bag above!!!



serial number for your bag should be different, I believe that something is off


----------



## vesna

IsmyYSLreal888 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Please see pics attached. The first pic is the signature on the outside, second and third and the signature on the inside and the last one is the signature on the key ring tag.
> 
> Also, is there any way to identify what serial number relates to what style of bag? This may assist in determining if mine or perfectionists are fakes given they are different styles with the same serial number.
> 
> I hope the pics are ok - turned flash off ]o reduce glare. Thanks again for your help x
> 
> View attachment 3367423
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367426



I don't know, serial number should be different, on the other side I have no idea if they changed labeling in the meantime when this one was made...also letters are a bit messy blurred in print, don't really look as the authentic ones I have seen...it is best to get a professional opinion from MyPoupette perhaps


----------



## tayuki03

vesna said:


> yes, looks good



Thanks vesna!


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Hello Vesna, 
Not sure if you have seen my previous post. I want to buy this bag but would like to authenticate it first please. 
Seller: shop-authenticfashion4less
Name: YSL sac de jour large bag
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-3490-Saint...243?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Perfectionist76

Hi IsmyYSLreal888, the serial numbers are different only just, the letters SP and RV are the same but not the numbers in between. I def don't have the bag as yet but will post pics for Vesna for authentication by her. 

My Poupette is prob my next step as I will need a letter from them to set up an eBay dispute, given that's it's a fake. Nothing irritates me more than fake bags, I can't use them.  All my LV, Burberry and Gucci bags are real, but then I purchased these myself - this was my first YSL purchase and my first bag purchase from eBay and realistically I should have known better - do not buy without a valid receipt, as half the time they are fake. So annoyed. But who knows they may be real but I highly doubt it. My bag is worth $2,734 on YSL website and I bought it for $849 or thereabouts, so don't know. Good luck and let me know how you go.  

Vesna, does Sydney have a YSL store, or Australia for that matter.


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Hello Vesna, 
I have one more, I'd like to get authenticated. Very torn between 2 sizes.
Seller: Riheke
Name: sac de jour grained small bag
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222116870425


----------



## friedargh

Hello YSL experts,

I'd like to get a non-eBay private sale item authenticated so apologies if slightly different to the usual posting format. 

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour large black patent clutch





	

		
			
		

		
	
r
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## vesna

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Hello Vesna,
> Not sure if you have seen my previous post. I want to buy this bag but would like to authenticate it first please.
> Seller: shop-authenticfashion4less
> Name: YSL sac de jour large bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-3490-Saint...243?nav=SEARCH



this link brings me to general ebay page, not the item you wanted


----------



## vesna

Perfectionist76 said:


> Hi IsmyYSLreal888, the serial numbers are different only just, the letters SP and RV are the same but not the numbers in between. I def don't have the bag as yet but will post pics for Vesna for authentication by her.
> 
> My Poupette is prob my next step as I will need a letter from them to set up an eBay dispute, given that's it's a fake. Nothing irritates me more than fake bags, I can't use them.  All my LV, Burberry and Gucci bags are real, but then I purchased these myself - this was my first YSL purchase and my first bag purchase from eBay and realistically I should have known better - do not buy without a valid receipt, as half the time they are fake. So annoyed. But who knows they may be real but I highly doubt it. My bag is worth $2,734 on YSL website and I bought it for $849 or thereabouts, so don't know. Good luck and let me know how you go.
> 
> Vesna, does Sydney have a YSL store, or Australia for that matter.



I have no idea, I am in Canada, I did a search http://www.ysl.com/corporate/us/saint-laurent-store-locator/  and can't see Australia ??? is it possible ?


----------



## vesna

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Hello Vesna,
> I have one more, I'd like to get authenticated. Very torn between 2 sizes.
> Seller: Riheke
> Name: sac de jour grained small bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222116870425



looks authentic although I would like to see larger signature on the front of the bag


----------



## vesna

friedargh said:


> Hello YSL experts,
> 
> I'd like to get a non-eBay private sale item authenticated so apologies if slightly different to the usual posting format.
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour large black patent clutch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369426
> View attachment 3369427
> 
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!



this one is killing me, I bought a fake because you simply can't see from the photos if it is real, I had luck to return it easily, and then bought from Barney's online LOL, but not all sellers are afraid you would complain further....if I could see paper tags, the rounded corner thick one and inner tag inside dust bag, I could say something, because fakes are obvious, bag itself is fakes so well that only in person by the horrid smell of plastic can help judge....serial number and signature can look identical as real


----------



## friedargh

vesna said:


> this one is killing me, I bought a fake because you simply can't see from the photos if it is real, I had luck to return it easily, and then bought from Barney's online LOL, but not all sellers are afraid you would complain further....if I could see paper tags, the rounded corner thick one and inner tag inside dust bag, I could say something, because fakes are obvious, bag itself is fakes so well that only in person by the horrid smell of plastic can help judge....serial number and signature can look identical as real




Thanks so much for the advice vesna. It's made me reconsider whether I'll still go for this given it seems like such a risk! If I get further photos from the seller I will post them up.


----------



## Perfectionist76

Yep think so Vesna &#128546;&#128549;


----------



## jlp830

Hi,

I found a baby sac de jour on eBay that is in a color that Saint Laurent stores did not recognize. I asked the seller if she had a receipt but she said no. Could you verify it for me please?

Item: New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby Leather Tote Bag Tan

Listing Number: 291755662421

Seller: lilqdee24

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291755662421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nicnb

vesna said:


> I can't say much because the most important indicators are not in the photos - inside leather tab straight photo of signature, also serial number from the pocket



Here is pictures of the logos and serial number!


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Here is pictures of the logos and serial number!


 this does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

jlp830 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a baby sac de jour on eBay that is in a color that Saint Laurent stores did not recognize. I asked the seller if she had a receipt but she said no. Could you verify it for me please?
> 
> Item: New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby Leather Tote Bag Tan
> 
> Listing Number: 291755662421
> 
> Seller: lilqdee24
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291755662421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 I don't know really, signatures are under an angle, I can't see well, and what is crucial is the link between N and T at the end of each word....sorry can't see it well enough to say anything


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Hi authenticators, I've just bought a Saint Laurent chained wallet from Reebonz. The item that arrived seems to be a little flimsy for such a reputable brand. Please help me check if it is actually authentic... Thank you in advance


----------



## IsmyYSLreal888

Thanks perfectionist and Vesna, I have requested authentication via my Poupette so if it's a fake I can dispute on eBay and get a refund  

Thanks again ladies x


----------



## veveli

hello! 
i just purchased a sac de jour nano and i would like to know if it's authentic? the seller (good reputation) got it as a present winter 2013 so the bag didn't come with any authenticity cards,paperwork,etc.
the serial number is in the pocket behind the Saint Laurent stamp in gold: BC13 40778 0114.

thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Hi authenticators, I've just bought a Saint Laurent chained wallet from Reebonz. The item that arrived seems to be a little flimsy for such a reputable brand. Please help me check if it is actually authentic... Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3370529
> View attachment 3370530
> View attachment 3370531
> View attachment 3370532
> View attachment 3370533
> View attachment 3370534
> View attachment 3370535
> View attachment 3370536
> View attachment 3370537
> View attachment 3370538



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

veveli said:


> hello!
> i just purchased a sac de jour nano and i would like to know if it's authentic? the seller (good reputation) got it as a present winter 2013 so the bag didn't come with any authenticity cards,paperwork,etc.
> the serial number is in the pocket behind the Saint Laurent stamp in gold: BC13 40778 0114.
> 
> thank you very much!



could you please  post straight photos of outer signature and the one on the inner leather tag, larger  and without blur


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you Vesna, much appreciated


----------



## veveli

vesna said:


> could you please  post straight photos of outer signature and the one on the inner leather tag, larger  and without blur



I'll try to take other pictures of the inner leather tag later. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## _Rei_

Hi Vesna,

Could you kindly help me to authenticate the following item please:

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large
Listing Number: 43032574
Seller: dottddots
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/43032574?rank=9
Comments: I have also requested for additional pics of the inner leather tab front & back as well as the engraving behind the zipper head and main "Y" clasp as per attached images.

Thank you so much!


----------



## veveli

vesna said:


> could you please  post straight photos of outer signature and the one on the inner leather tag, larger  and without blur


hello vesna, i uploaded the images with better image quality on imageshack. i hope, i did it right this time. i noticed that the inner leather tag signature got rubbed of a bit, when i was trying to take pictures.. 
thank you so much for your help!

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/3156/NgvTDt.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8031/NeWh0j.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/1871/64ZrpN.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8495/ZIFtop.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/4062/iwM0en.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1484/LDV5yv.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/387/ZV3SVi.jpg


----------



## vesna

veveli said:


> I'll try to take other pictures of the inner leather tag later. Thank you so much in advance.



this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

_Rei_ said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Could you kindly help me to authenticate the following item please:
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Large
> Listing Number: 43032574
> Seller: dottddots
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/43032574?rank=9
> Comments: I have also requested for additional pics of the inner leather tab front & back as well as the engraving behind the zipper head and main "Y" clasp as per attached images.
> 
> Thank you so much!



this bag is authentic


----------



## vesna

veveli said:


> hello vesna, i uploaded the images with better image quality on imageshack. i hope, i did it right this time. i noticed that the inner leather tag signature got rubbed of a bit, when i was trying to take pictures..
> thank you so much for your help!
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/3156/NgvTDt.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8031/NeWh0j.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/1871/64ZrpN.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8495/ZIFtop.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/4062/iwM0en.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1484/LDV5yv.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img921/387/ZV3SVi.jpg



looks good to me


----------



## _Rei_

vesna said:


> this bag is authentic



Thank you so much Vesna!!


----------



## dkdonuts

Hello!

I'm buying a anniversary present for my girlfriend and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this YSL Wallet. Thanks in advance!

http://imgur.com/a/hyV1G


----------



## vesna

dkdonuts said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm buying a anniversary present for my girlfriend and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this YSL Wallet. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hyV1G



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

_Rei_ said:


> Thank you so much Vesna!!



love your avatar


----------



## _Rei_

vesna said:


> love your avatar



Teehee, thanks


----------



## dkdonuts

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks! Do you guys know why the "Saint Laurent Controle" card has the numbers 1234567890? Isn't that supposed to be the serial number?

http://imgur.com/a/hyV1G


----------



## vesna

dkdonuts said:


> Thanks! Do you guys know why the "Saint Laurent Controle" card has the numbers 1234567890? Isn't that supposed to be the serial number?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hyV1G



no, that one is in all control cards I have seen, Balenciaga has the same


----------



## mrspalaganas

Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG
Listing Number: 322133557282
Seller: shenababes
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-YV...557282?hash=item4b00a80022:g:IN8AAOSwdj9XT6zh
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not. TIA! You guys rock!


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc in Medium 

Listing: Selling locally 


















They have the price set a bit low so I was just wondering since this would be my first YSL- thank you ladies


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Sorry couldn't attach rest of the pics!!












Thank u


----------



## newuser2014

Item: Saint Laurent pink shopper
Listing Number: 1024991048
Seller: a.r
Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-yves-saint-laurent/id-1024991048/ 
Comments: Hi  Could someone please tell me if this handbag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance. Best regards


----------



## vesna

mrspalaganas said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YVES SAINT LAURENT CABAS BAG
> Listing Number: 322133557282
> Seller: shenababes
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-YV...557282?hash=item4b00a80022:g:IN8AAOSwdj9XT6zh
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not. TIA! You guys rock!



I do not think this is authentic


----------



## vesna

PrincessBoaa said:


> Sorry couldn't attach rest of the pics!!
> 
> View attachment 3374854
> 
> View attachment 3374855
> 
> View attachment 3374856
> 
> View attachment 3374857
> 
> View attachment 3374858
> 
> 
> Thank u


this looks good to me, do you have a photo of a serial number inside the bag ?


----------



## vesna

newuser2014 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent pink shopper
> Listing Number: 1024991048
> Seller: a.r
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-yves-saint-laurent/id-1024991048/
> Comments: Hi  Could someone please tell me if this handbag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance. Best regards



I think it is fine, I would just like to see the signature saint Laurent on the front of the bag closer and clear


----------



## PrincessBoaa

vesna said:


> this looks good to me, do you have a photo of a serial number inside the bag ?




Have one right here! Thanks vesna


----------



## vesna

PrincessBoaa said:


> Have one right here! Thanks vesna
> 
> View attachment 3377872



looks good to me


----------



## pizzalover69

I've never done this before, how exciting! I have 2 purses I was hoping to get authenticated.  I guess I'll submit one at a time?
Here is the first one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122008554446?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour clutch
Listing number on eBay: 122008554446
seller: supermario077


Thank you!!!


----------



## PoetryPrincess

Item: ysl wallet on chain handbag
Listing Number: 222129536733
Seller: hus6242
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222129536733
Comments: hello vesna&#128156; Nice to meet you! Would you kindly authenticate this item for me? Thank you&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## vesna

pizzalover69 said:


> I've never done this before, how exciting! I have 2 purses I was hoping to get authenticated.  I guess I'll submit one at a time?
> Here is the first one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122008554446?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour clutch
> Listing number on eBay: 122008554446
> seller: supermario077
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

PoetryPrincess said:


> Item: ysl wallet on chain handbag
> Listing Number: 222129536733
> Seller: hus6242
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222129536733
> Comments: hello vesna&#128156; Nice to meet you! Would you kindly authenticate this item for me? Thank you&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;



Hi  great to meet you too  I am not sure about this one, I can tell on the basis of the font of letters and here I don't see them well, closeup of Saint laurent everywhere on the bag and serial number


----------



## PrincessBoaa

vesna said:


> looks good to me




Thank you so much vesna!   I ended up purchasing her today and she's gorgeous!


----------



## pg1908

Hi I would like the following item authenticated please: 

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Talitha Gold Clutch
Listing Number: 152120294894
Seller: vipstyle21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...294894?hash=item236b137dee:g:KdsAAOSwvg9XV4bM

Thanks!


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies 
Could someone help out with authenticating this bag
...something seems off to me but i am not a YSL expert

Many thanks

Item: Monogram Matelasse Shopper bag 

Listing number : (none it's a local seller)

Seller : local seller 

Images


----------



## vesna

pg1908 said:


> Hi I would like the following item authenticated please:
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Talitha Gold Clutch
> Listing Number: 152120294894
> Seller: vipstyle21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-Sa...294894?hash=item236b137dee:g:KdsAAOSwvg9XV4bM
> 
> Thanks!



looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Peach08 said:


> Hi ladies
> Could someone help out with authenticating this bag
> ...something seems off to me but i am not a YSL expert
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item: Monogram Matelasse Shopper bag
> 
> Listing number : (none it's a local seller)
> 
> Seller : local seller
> 
> Images
> View attachment 3379195
> View attachment 3379196
> View attachment 3379197
> View attachment 3379198



I can't see much of what is needed for authentication - all signatures straight large and with no glow to see precisely the font , including serial number please, otherwise it is very hard to tell


----------



## Guuci4Me

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Hi authenticators, I've just bought a Saint Laurent chained wallet from Reebonz. The item that arrived seems to be a little flimsy for such a reputable brand. Please help me check if it is actually authentic... Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3370529
> View attachment 3370530
> View attachment 3370531
> View attachment 3370532
> View attachment 3370533
> View attachment 3370534
> View attachment 3370535
> View attachment 3370536
> View attachment 3370537
> View attachment 3370538



I purchased one from saks that looks exactly like this but the one that I purchased from barneys has a much more beautiful zipper pull. I wonder why?


----------



## Peach08

vesna said:


> I can't see much of what is needed for authentication - all signatures straight large and with no glow to see precisely the font , including serial number please, otherwise it is very hard to tell




Thx for trying

The seller was reticent to send me any clearer images so I took that for a clear response to my questioning its authenticity


----------



## ccfun

Hello ladies,

I hope to get your expert opinions on the authenticity of this bag I purchased from a TJ Maxx.. Please let me know if you need more/better pictures! Thanks so much!


----------



## mmrains2012

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Black Baby Matelasse Leather Chain Crossbody
Listing Number: 282070364206
Seller:d_een519
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-FIND-S...y-/282070364206?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
Comments: Please authenticate and tell me what year these were made and if they are in fact rare. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

ccfun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope to get your expert opinions on the authenticity of this bag I purchased from a TJ Maxx.. Please let me know if you need more/better pictures! Thanks so much!


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

mmrains2012 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Black Baby Matelasse Leather Chain Crossbody
> Listing Number: 282070364206
> Seller:d_een519
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-FIND-S...y-/282070364206?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> Comments: Please authenticate and tell me what year these were made and if they are in fact rare. Thanks!


I am not sure, I can't see any signatures well , inner leather tag with Saint laurent, to see the font, as well as serial number


----------



## ccfun

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks a lot!


----------



## MonAmie

Hi ladies 

I am not very familiar with YSL bags, so I was hoping you could help me authenticate a couple of bags.

Item: YSL Bag

Listing nr: 272275230694

Seller: skpdl9

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272275230694


----------



## princesselili

Hi dear experts!
Can you help me to authenticate it?
The seller has only 1 evaluation....

Item: 100% authentic Saint laurent YSL Sac de jour handbag
Listing nr: 272270475253
Seller: 78ho (1)
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/item/272270475253

More pics asked :













thank you very much!


----------



## jine

Hello, can anybody authenticate this?
Item : Saint Laurent Cabas bag SAC LIGNE Y
Type Number : 311208


----------



## elibells

Item: Designer hand bag - yves saint laurent vintage downtown bag
Listing Number: 231978673294
Seller: ivonmili-0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231978673294?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'm interested in this bag but the seller has not yet sent me the dimensions. I am unsure whether it is authentic as I have never owned a YSL bag before so am not sure what to look for exactly. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

MonAmie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am not very familiar with YSL bags, so I was hoping you could help me authenticate a couple of bags.
> 
> Item: YSL Bag
> 
> Listing nr: 272275230694
> 
> Seller: skpdl9
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272275230694


hi, the link brings me to general ebay page, not to the item you wanted


----------



## vesna

princesselili said:


> Hi dear experts!
> Can you help me to authenticate it?
> The seller has only 1 evaluation....
> 
> Item: 100% authentic Saint laurent YSL Sac de jour handbag
> Listing nr: 272270475253
> Seller: 78ho (1)
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/item/272270475253
> 
> More pics asked :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much!


the listing is gone ? These photos don't have clear large signatures to be able to say anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

jine said:


> Hello, can anybody authenticate this?
> Item : Saint Laurent Cabas bag SAC LIGNE Y
> Type Number : 311208
> View attachment 3386728
> View attachment 3386731
> View attachment 3386733
> View attachment 3386734


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

elibells said:


> Item: Designer hand bag - yves saint laurent vintage downtown bag
> Listing Number: 231978673294
> Seller: ivonmili-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231978673294?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'm interested in this bag but the seller has not yet sent me the dimensions. I am unsure whether it is authentic as I have never owned a YSL bag before so am not sure what to look for exactly. Thank you.


zipper pulls look OK, however I would like to see inner leather tab front and back with serial number, the bottom (underside) of a zipper head (driver of the zipper)  and metal hinges sides where YSL has to be engraved..without that I can;t see if it a fake or authentic


----------



## jine

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank You


----------



## TiffanyLam

Hey everyone!
Can anyone help me with authenticating this bag? Thank you in advance

I have never seen a woc with no card slots.

Item: YSL crossbody
Seller: snobluxury


----------



## princesselili

princesselili said:


> Hi dear experts!
> Can you help me to authenticate it?
> The seller has only 1 evaluation....
> 
> Item: 100% authentic Saint laurent YSL Sac de jour handbag
> Listing nr: 272270475253
> Seller: 78ho (1)
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/item/272270475253
> 
> More pics asked :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much!





vesna said:


> the listing is gone ? These photos don't have clear large signatures to be able to say anything, sorry



Hi Vesna,
the link is still available with my android phone, but there is a restriction with my windows tablet.
If you have the time to look it again, that will be great :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272270475253?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you very much.


----------



## princesselili

-


----------



## Sookie888

Hi experts! Pls help me authenticate this bag! Thank you!

Item: Ysl Cabas Y-ligne Chyc
Seller: Private Seller 
Website: N/A
Photos are provided for reference


----------



## Sookie888

Another one is red color. From the same seller as well.

Item: Ysl cabas chyc
Seller: Private Seller
Website: n/a
Pls refer to the photos attached.


----------



## vesna

TiffanyLam said:


> Hey everyone!
> Can anyone help me with authenticating this bag? Thank you in advance
> 
> I have never seen a woc with no card slots.
> 
> Item: YSL crossbody
> Seller: snobluxury


not authentic at all


----------



## vesna

princesselili said:


> Hi Vesna,
> the link is still available with my android phone, but there is a restriction with my windows tablet.
> If you have the time to look it again, that will be great :
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272270475253?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you very much.


link shows restricted I can't access it at all, I am so sorry


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi experts! Pls help me authenticate this bag! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Ysl Cabas Y-ligne Chyc
> Seller: Private Seller
> Website: N/A
> Photos are provided for reference


I would need to see in the left column bottom two photos large and clear to see the font


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Another one is red color. From the same seller as well.
> 
> Item: Ysl cabas chyc
> Seller: Private Seller
> Website: n/a
> Pls refer to the photos attached.


I doubt this one is authentic


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I would need to see in the left column bottom two photos large and clear to see the font



Does these photos help?


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I would need to see in the left column bottom two photos large and clear to see the font


----------



## princesselili

vesna said:


> link shows restricted I can't access it at all, I am so sorry



Hi Vesna,
I understand. I join all the pics, if you have the time to see it
Many thanks


----------



## xjp

Hi Vesna

Can you please authenticate this item for me please?

Item: Sac De Jour Nano
Listing Number: 222159330807
Seller: kimberlyh20
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222159330807 
Comments: I'm interested in this bag so would like your reassurance please before I purchase. Thank you so much!! xx


----------



## RH119

Hello, please I need to authenticate my bag , Im selling it and the buyer wants to make sure its authentic so I will send the link
after i get an answer from an authenticator
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas black leather handbag
Listing Number: FLY370697.1014
 Photos have been uploaded.


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Item:Saint Laurent YSL Snakeskin Embossed Crossbody Bag with Tassel in Metallic Gold
Listing Number:182172109312
Seller:newlife-bargain
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...T6rfgGeeAjw%2BTgwXc3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: could anyone help me with this? Just won it very excited but want to check before i pay many thanks for the help!!


----------



## vesna

Hi Sookie, this format of posting does not show big enough photos, so this isn't really helping a lot


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Does these photos help?


Hi Sookie, this format of posting does not show big enough photos, so this isn't really helping a lot


----------



## vesna

princesselili said:


> View attachment 3389404
> View attachment 3389405
> View attachment 3389406
> View attachment 3389407
> View attachment 3389408
> View attachment 3389409
> View attachment 3389410
> View attachment 3389411
> View attachment 3389412
> View attachment 3389413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> I understand. I join all the pics, if you have the time to see it
> Many thanks


Hi, photos are unfortunately very very small, I can't see any details , if you could make large closeup photos of all the signatures and serial number, I have to see font up close


----------



## vesna

RH119 said:


> Hello, please I need to authenticate my bag , Im selling it and the buyer wants to make sure its authentic so I will send the link
> after i get an answer from an authenticator
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas black leather handbag
> Listing Number: FLY370697.1014
> Photos have been uploaded.


 It does look authentic to me, however we do not provide here the authentication for sellers or assurance that it is authentic, we just share opinions here, official authentication has to be done through paid services, some are listed on tPF if you search for them. This here is just exchange of ideas and comments from purse lovers.


----------



## vesna

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item:Saint Laurent YSL Snakeskin Embossed Crossbody Bag with Tassel in Metallic Gold
> Listing Number:182172109312
> Seller:newlife-bargain
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Snakeskin-Embossed-Crossbody-Bag-with-Tassel-in-Metallic-Gold-/182172109312?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=XGhdaT9XT6rfgGeeAjw%2BTgwXc3c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: could anyone help me with this? Just won it very excited but want to check before i pay many thanks for the help!!


it looks authentic to me so far but inside signature and serial number on leather and paper tag would confirm...please next time fist authenticate and then win, like this it is not fair towards the seller, authenticating between winning and paying....many forums would not do it, however in this case just send further photos and we can see


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

vesna said:


> it looks authentic to me so far but inside signature and serial number on leather and paper tag would confirm...please next time fist authenticate and then win, like this it is not fair towards the seller, authenticating between winning and paying....many forums would not do it, however in this case just send further photos and we can see



Thank you for your help Vesna, i normally would it's just i saw it when there was about 10 mins left so i just bid on it, many thanks for your help! I will post more photos when i have received it xxx


----------



## princesselili

princesselili said:


> Hi Vesna,
> the link is still available with my android phone, but there is a restriction with my windows tablet.
> If you have the time to look it again, that will be great :
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272270475253?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you very much.





princesselili said:


> View attachment 3389404
> View attachment 3389405
> View attachment 3389406
> View attachment 3389407
> View attachment 3389408
> View attachment 3389409
> View attachment 3389410
> View attachment 3389411
> View attachment 3389412
> View attachment 3389413
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> I understand. I join all the pics, if you have the time to see it
> Many thanks





vesna said:


> Hi, photos are unfortunately very very small, I can't see any details , if you could make large closeup photos of all the signatures and serial number, I have to see font up close




Hi Vesna,
Im sorry for the deesagrement.
Hope this time its OK 
Thank you so much!





[/URL
]
[URL='http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=174262IMG6605.jpg']
	
[/URL]
[URL='http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=428711IMG6512.jpg'][URL='http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=947845IMG6601.jpg']
	
[/URL]
[URL='http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=428711IMG6512.jpg'][URL='http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=487283574.jpg']
	
 

 

 

 

[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## princesselili

Hi, I preview my post yesterday, that matches, and this morning the pics disapear...
i will post it again asap


----------



## princesselili

Now it works


----------



## mmcarlos

Hi can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks

Item: Saint Laurent small sac de jour
Seller: Private Seller
Website: n/a
Photos are provided for reference


----------



## vesna

princesselili said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Im sorry for the deesagrement.
> Hope this time its OK
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> ]


LOOKS GOOD TO ME, GREAT PHOTOS


----------



## vesna

mmcarlos said:


> View attachment 3393522
> View attachment 3393521
> View attachment 3393516
> View attachment 3393518
> View attachment 3393519
> View attachment 3393520
> View attachment 3393521
> View attachment 3393522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent small sac de jour
> Seller: Private Seller
> Website: n/a
> Photos are provided for reference


this is not an authentic bag, sorry


----------



## elibells

Item: YSL Crinkle Patent Leather Downtown Tote Bag
Listing Number: 191905499616
Seller: eclecticmix1961
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191905499616?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello, I would appreciate it if someone who knows more about YSL bags could authenticate this one for me? Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi, first time buying a pre-loved YSL and I was hoping to get it authenticated. Please let me know if you guys need additional pictures. Thank you so much! 

Item: saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-red
Item #: 16740247
Seller: Takecha V 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-red-16740247/


----------



## laloriloves7

Hello! First time buyer  If you could please help me authentic the below. Thank you!

Item: YSL Monogram Clutch
Listing Number: 201612358313
Seller: havechampagnetaste
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201612358313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## princesselili

vesna said:


> LOOKS GOOD TO ME, GREAT PHOTOS


Hi!
Thank you so much Vesna!!
I bought it


----------



## miacostigan

Hi everyone! I need help! Do all Medium Tassel bags have suede interiors? I'm wondering if some older models didn't, because I just nabbed this bag in an auction for an amazing price. The pics are pretty bad and I think the seller took them from a weird angle, which makes the bag look kind of boxy, but the dimensions they in the listing are correct. Or maybe I'm wrong, and it's just fake. I need your opinions. Authentic? If it's not I know I can return it immediately thanks to Ebays money back guarantee. Keeping my fingers crossed though. Thank you for any help


----------



## Ricadonna

Hey

Can you please authenticate this item please

Item: YSL Medium Monogramme Nude/pink Bag
Listing Number: 122031406697
Seller: 2011poppy30
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122031406697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'm interested in this bag so would like to be sure before I purchase. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jes0912

Hi!

Can you please help authenticate this Sac de Jour? Just to note that there is a zipper pull missing from the inside pocket...

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
Pictures below:

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## Lovejacque

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It is sold by a friend in replacement of something she borrowed from me but I dont feel good about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xtinaaa06

Hi, Vesna! Can you authenticate this for me please. I had already paid but seller agree to refund me if the bag is fake which she assure its real. I heard the T has to connect to the N in all YSL bag, not sure if it's true. Please authenticate for me.

Item: Saint Laurent classic medium croc tasdel bag. 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-SAI...-LEATHER-TASSEL-SATCHEL-/201614797871?txnId=0
Item number: 201614797871
Seller: babyangels_917


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kasumuixx

Hi ! I'm new for the forum - please help me authenticate this baby sac de jour !
Sorry it's really hard to get the tag inside.

Thanks !


----------



## emilybarrett

Hello! Can you authenticate this for me please if possible. thanks in advance! 

Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Shoulder Bag
Link: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhQkN6aTZUTHRPenc&usp=sharing
Item number: 
Seller: 
 All pictures are in folder, please let me know if you need more! thanks again!


----------



## eimemmm

This bag is authentic or not ? 
Please help me to check this bag 

*the year in the card(2012) and the year in the reciept(2013) are not same year.

Item: YSL mini cabas chyc
Seller: private seller


----------



## VintageNewbieUK

*Ebay listing ends in 12 hours so any assistance would be much appreciated.*
Item: Travel Documents Holder with Strap
Listing Number: 282087611746
Seller: kwabenvasc_0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-yves-saint-laurent-bag-/282087611746?
Comments: First time vintage YSL buyer, as it is such a unique item (to my knowledge) I wanted to check your opinion.
Many thanks!


----------



## Rejzl Awit

Hi, pls authenticate
Item: YSL Y Cabas Chic
Seller: From a facebook group who allows users to trade bags

Hi, guys! Can i pls have this bag authenticated? It's from a group i'm in on facebook. It's called Manila Bag buy and exchange where individuals trafe bags. Just want to make sure this is authentic. Although i'm afraid because the seller wont really give me a clear photo of the serial number.


----------



## vesna

Rejzl Awit said:


> Hi, pls authenticate
> Item: YSL Y Cabas Chic
> Seller: From a facebook group who allows users to trade bags
> 
> Hi, guys! Can i pls have this bag authenticated? It's from a group i'm in on facebook. It's called Manila Bag buy and exchange where individuals trafe bags. Just want to make sure this is authentic. Although i'm afraid because the seller wont really give me a clear photo of the serial number.


i would need a clear photo of a signatures, everywhere you have Saint Laurent


----------



## vesna

VintageNewbieUK said:


> *Ebay listing ends in 12 hours so any assistance would be much appreciated.*
> Item: Travel Documents Holder with Strap
> Listing Number: 282087611746
> Seller: kwabenvasc_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-yves-saint-laurent-bag-/282087611746?
> Comments: First time vintage YSL buyer, as it is such a unique item (to my knowledge) I wanted to check your opinion.
> Many thanks!


looks like a fake to me


----------



## vesna

eimemmm said:


> This bag is authentic or not ?
> Please help me to check this bag
> 
> *the year in the card(2012) and the year in the reciept(2013) are not same year.
> 
> Item: YSL mini cabas chyc
> Seller: private seller


the card is showing the year when the bag was made and receipt when it is bought .....looks fine to me although i would be certain if any inner leather tag photos were included with signatures saint Laurent or Yves saint Laurent, the bag has an older hardware but it could be from transition period between YSL and SL


----------



## vesna

emilybarrett said:


> Hello! Can you authenticate this for me please if possible. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhQkN6aTZUTHRPenc&usp=sharing
> Item number:
> Seller:
> All pictures are in folder, please let me know if you need more! thanks again!


it looks good to me however I am not too familiar with this bag, all i can judge are signatures


----------



## vesna

Kasumuixx said:


> Hi ! I'm new for the forum - please help me authenticate this baby sac de jour !
> Sorry it's really hard to get the tag inside.
> 
> Thanks !


looks good to me, i know only signatures of this bag and these look ok to me


----------



## vesna

Xtinaaa06 said:


> Hi, Vesna! Can you authenticate this for me please. I had already paid but seller agree to refund me if the bag is fake which she assure its real. I heard the T has to connect to the N in all YSL bag, not sure if it's true. Please authenticate for me.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent classic medium croc tasdel bag.
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-SAI...-LEATHER-TASSEL-SATCHEL-/201614797871?txnId=0
> Item number: 201614797871
> Seller: babyangels_917
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!


no, this one is not authentic , great that you have agreement with the seller, i just had a nightmare with LV shawl


----------



## vesna

Lovejacque said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It is sold by a friend in replacement of something she borrowed from me but I dont feel good about it. Thanks in advance.


looks good so far but i can't say 100% because i see no signatures from inside the bag, wherever Saint Laurent is signed needs to be big and clear


----------



## vesna

jes0912 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Sac de Jour? Just to note that there is a zipper pull missing from the inside pocket...
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
> Pictures below:
> 
> Thanks in advanced!!


looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Ricadonna said:


> Hey
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item please
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Monogramme Nude/pink Bag
> Listing Number: 122031406697
> Seller: 2011poppy30
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122031406697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'm interested in this bag so would like to be sure before I purchase. Thank you so much!!!


i am skeptical, i can not see all signatures well, but from what i see does not look good


----------



## vesna

elibells said:


> Item: YSL Crinkle Patent Leather Downtown Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 191905499616
> Seller: eclecticmix1961
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191905499616?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello, I would appreciate it if someone who knows more about YSL bags could authenticate this one for me? Thank you!


authentic, sorry it is too late but I am on vacation and internet here is a horror


----------



## vesna

looks


k5ml3k said:


> Hi, first time buying a pre-loved YSL and I was hoping to get it authenticated. Please let me know if you guys need additional pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-red
> Item #: 16740247
> Seller: Takecha V
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-red-16740247/
> 
> View attachment 3394816
> 
> View attachment 3394817
> 
> View attachment 3394820
> 
> View attachment 3394821


 authentic to me


----------



## vesna

i honestly


laloriloves7 said:


> Hello! First time buyer  If you could please help me authentic the below. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Monogram Clutch
> Listing Number: 201612358313
> Seller: havechampagnetaste
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201612358313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 can't tell if signature is ok, under better angle maybe, also serial number would help, it is too late now but i am vacation and internet here is a nightmare


----------



## vesna

miacostigan said:


> View attachment 3395901
> View attachment 3395900
> View attachment 3395898
> View attachment 3395897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I need help! Do all Medium Tassel bags have suede interiors? I'm wondering if some older models didn't, because I just nabbed this bag in an auction for an amazing price. The pics are pretty bad and I think the seller took them from a weird angle, which makes the bag look kind of boxy, but the dimensions they in the listing are correct. Or maybe I'm wrong, and it's just fake. I need your opinions. Authentic? If it's not I know I can return it immediately thanks to Ebays money back guarantee. Keeping my fingers crossed though. Thank you for any help


i can't tell, please post all the photos from inside of signatures and serial number, I don't see anything fake, but can't say if it is real 100%


----------



## teettree

Item: Medium Kate Tassel
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: SnobLuxury on Instagram
Comments: Receieved bag but doubting its authenticity.. Looking to get a little more insight.


----------



## teettree

Oops sorry, here's a couple more! Having troubles posting.


----------



## vesna

teettree said:


> Item: Medium Kate Tassel
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: SnobLuxury on Instagram
> Comments: Receieved bag but doubting its authenticity.. Looking to get a little more insight.


i can't open larger pics on my tablet, sorry i am on vacation and internet is awful, i need to see large photos of all the signatures where Saint Laurent is printed to say anything


----------



## teettree

vesna said:


> i can't open larger pics on my tablet, sorry i am on vacation and internet is awful, i need to see large photos of all the signatures where Saint Laurent is printed to say anything



Ah ok.. I can wait until you get back from vacation.. Or is there another method of uploading the files so you can see?


----------



## vesna

teettree said:


> Ah ok.. I can wait until you get back from vacation.. Or is there another method of uploading the files so you can see?


this looks good to me, do you clearly see that N and T are connected into one? if there is any gap it is not authentic , nice bold lines joined at the top between N and T


----------



## teettree

vesna said:


> this looks good to me, do you clearly see that N and T are connected into one? if there is any gap it is not authentic , nice bold lines joined at the top between N and T



I do see that. Although on the flap stamp and the gold square the N and T are not connected and that's why I was a little concerned.


----------



## vesna

teettree said:


> I do see that. Although on the flap stamp and the gold square the N and T are not connected and that's why I was a little concerned.


i think on suede engraving they are not that connected but on all gold prints have to be


----------



## teettree

vesna said:


> i think on suede engraving they are not that connected but on all gold prints have to be



Thank you for the clarification. This photo shows that the N and T are not connected. I am still a little worried. Also, the dust bag that I received with it is stitched poorly and has loose strings. The seller said that the dust bag came from a pair of shoes.


----------



## xualice

Hi! Could you authenticate these for me please? Thank you so much

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/152151912499?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/272297488139?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/291811593395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vesna

teettree said:


> Thank you for the clarification. This photo shows that the N and T are not connected. I am still a little worried. Also, the dust bag that I received with it is stitched poorly and has loose strings. The seller said that the dust bag came from a pair of shoes.


yes, i see, it is fishy, i don't know what to suggest, you feel something is off, just like when I opened ebay case recently and the seller did not even bother to send me return address, so i just got a refund ???


----------



## vesna

xualice said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate these for me please? Thank you so much
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/152151912499?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/272297488139?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/291811593395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


please look at post #1 and put all three in separate posts following the format, it is clearer and easy to see if something was authenticated earlier


----------



## xualice

So sorry about that! Here it is in the correct format:

Item: YSL Tassel Handbag
Listing Number: 291811593395
Seller: xsweetjinx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29181159339...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Item: Classic Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather

Listing Number: 222172451949

Seller: alebauti_Ig5ee1e

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/222172451949 

Comment: Hi Vesna! Please help authenticate this item! Thanks in advance


----------



## xualice

Hi Vesna! Can you authenticate this one too?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent V shape shoulder bag
Listing Number: 152158836305
Seller: ta-ru76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...836305?hash=item236d5f9651:g:Fn0AAOSwhOVXeEDA


----------



## Rejzl Awit

vesna said:


> i would need a clear photo of a signatures, everywhere you have Saint Laurent


----------



## xjp

Hi Vesna

Are you able to authenticate this for me please? I've already bought the item

Item: YSL Nano Sac De Jour
Listing number: 252414327430
Seller: ophoven7866
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-/252414327430?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=PYJ5tDL9e8YHEpa7G33OtWRXR%2Fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lovejacque

vesna said:


> looks good so far but i can't say 100% because i see no signatures from inside the bag, wherever Saint Laurent is signed needs to be big and clear


Thanks vesnaa! Will take a pic and post it here. Is it the tag where Saint Laurent is written? Thanks a lot!


----------



## vesna

xualice said:


> So sorry about that! Here it is in the correct format:
> 
> Item: YSL Tassel Handbag
> Listing Number: 291811593395
> Seller: xsweetjinx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291811593395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


this is weird, the bag is from Saint Laurent collection and signature, but golden print states Yves Saint Laurent. I am not sure if it is a fake or from some transition period when they mixed the two, I am more inclined towards caution


----------



## vesna

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> Item: Classic Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 222172451949
> 
> Seller: alebauti_Ig5ee1e
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/222172451949
> 
> Comment: Hi Vesna! Please help authenticate this item! Thanks in advance


i could not see signature well, so i can't tell sorry


----------



## vesna

xualice said:


> Hi Vesna! Can you authenticate this one too?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent V shape shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 152158836305
> Seller: ta-ru76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...836305?hash=item236d5f9651:g:Fn0AAOSwhOVXeEDA


i need to see clear signature to see how N and T of saint laurent are connected, i could not see anything on this one, sorry, angled small photo


----------



## vesna

this one does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

xjp said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Are you able to authenticate this for me please? I've already bought the item
> 
> Item: YSL Nano Sac De Jour
> Listing number: 252414327430
> Seller: ophoven7866
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-/252414327430?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=PYJ5tDL9e8YHEpa7G33OtWRXR%2Fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


i think this one is authentic


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate thanks! 

Item: SAINT LAURENT Black leather Small Sac De Jour bag 
Listing number: 282087333021
Seller: meeoww89
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282087333021


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Please authenticate thanks!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Black leather Small Sac De Jour bag
> Listing number: 282087333021
> Seller: meeoww89
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282087333021


looks good to me


----------



## ivykimrose

Hi, could you please authenticate this item for me? I just purchased it but am doubting its authenticity, however, seller stated a refund would be issued if not authentic.

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Nano Sac De Jour Leather Bag
Listing number: 322182969942
Seller: carymary3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...Phkfx4%2B0%2F3xF50ar8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## vesna

ivykimrose said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this item for me? I just purchased it but am doubting its authenticity, however, seller stated a refund would be issued if not authentic.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Nano Sac De Jour Leather Bag
> Listing number: 322182969942
> Seller: carymary3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-comes-with-dust-bag-Authentic-/322182969942?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qDGrx0cWSVPhkfx4%2B0%2F3xF50ar8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!


i can not see photos large enough on my tablet to judge, seems ok to me at first glance, why do you doubt it ? it there any indicator . i would like to see clear photo of saint laurent signature from inner leather tab...when you get it you can make good photos


----------



## ivykimrose

vesna said:


> i can not see photos large enough on my tablet to judge, seems ok to me at first glance, why do you doubt it ? it there any indicator . i would like to see clear photo of saint laurent signature from inner leather tab...when you get it you can make good photos



I was looking at the previous post where another person asked to authenticate a sac de jour (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...OtWRXR%2Fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true), and the listing description was almost identical but with different sellers, but perhaps they just copied the description? Can't be too sure...I will definitely take more photos when I receive it. Thanks so much


----------



## Chanelvr

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302011882549


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Pls check this for me. Sorry photos are not that clear. I hope we can check?

Item: YSL monogram clutch 
Listing no: na
Seller: private seller 
Website: no website but photos are provided























Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi,

I bought this seasonal edition  mini Sac de Jour from Neiman Marcus online when it was on sale, but the saint laurent logo in the front seems kind of blurred to me. Could you please authenticate it for me? Thank you so much!

Item:Sac de Jour Mini Prairie Satchel Bag, Black Multi
Listing Number:NMS16_V2RE0
Seller:Neiman Marcus
Link:http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L.../p.prod?ecid=NMAF__TnL5HPStwNw&CS_003=5630585


----------



## vicvicnuque

Hi,
 Item YSL Ligne Y Medium

I really like this purse but am concerned because the zipper has no lining. Could you please authenticate before I make my decision to purchase? Thank you so much.


----------



## vicvicnuque




----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Hello Vesna, would like your help for authentication! Thank you so much!

Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Monogram Tassel Satchel Black
Listing no: n/a
Seller: local 
Link: n/a (photos below)


----------



## vesna

ivykimrose said:


> I was looking at the previous post where another person asked to authenticate a sac de jour (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Leather-Bag-/252414327430?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=PYJ5tDL9e8YHEpa7G33OtWRXR%2Fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true), and the listing description was almost identical but with different sellers, but perhaps they just copied the description? Can't be too sure...I will definitely take more photos when I receive it. Thanks so much


please post photos when you get it , i hope all will be fine


----------



## vesna

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Hello Vesna, would like your help for authentication! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Medium Classic Monogram Tassel Satchel Black
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: local
> Link: n/a (photos below)
> 
> View attachment 3412944
> 
> View attachment 3412945
> 
> View attachment 3412946
> View attachment 3412947
> View attachment 3412949
> View attachment 3412951
> View attachment 3412953
> View attachment 3412955
> View attachment 3412957
> View attachment 3412962


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

vicvicnuque said:


> View attachment 3411959
> View attachment 3411961
> View attachment 3411962
> View attachment 3411965


this is a weird collection from a transition period from YSL to SLP, therefore hardware and tags are with different signatures. it looks good, but it would be good to see the rigid paper tag with rounded corners turned to writing, if there is one


----------



## vesna

Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this seasonal edition  mini Sac de Jour from Neiman Marcus online when it was on sale, but the saint laurent logo in the front seems kind of blurred to me. Could you please authenticate it for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:Sac de Jour Mini Prairie Satchel Bag, Black Multi
> Listing Number:NMS16_V2RE0
> Seller:Neiman Marcus
> Link:http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L.../p.prod?ecid=NMAF__TnL5HPStwNw&CS_003=5630585


it is strange indeed a bit, but the rest looks good, i can not see well the inner 
leather tag signature, please post clear large photo straight without flash to see the font of Saint Laurent well


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Pls check this for me. Sorry photos are not that clear. I hope we can check?
> 
> Item: YSL monogram clutch
> Listing no: na
> Seller: private seller
> Website: no website but photos are provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


i can not see well if N and T in saint Laurent are connected well, if yes, it is good


----------



## vesna

Chanelvr said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302011882549


i think it is good, just the flap signature is a bit unclear, but the rest looks good...i am sorry it ended, please post in format from post #1 in the future so that it is easier to search for details

on the other hand, the name of the seller and feedback scare me a nit, so I would not buy


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Thank you Vesna! Hope you're enjoying your holiday!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Pls check this one from poshmark. 
Thank you!!!

Item: YSL cabas y ligne fuchsia
Listing no: na
Seller: kristine4693
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-saint-laurent-cabas-chyc-small-573e62403c6f9f278d0031b5


----------



## mxliao

Hi could you please authenticate this item for me?

Item: Medium High School Satchel
Listing Number: 262527741425
Seller: yytellme91
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262527741425?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## Victoria Zhu

vesna said:


> it is strange indeed a bit, but the rest looks good, i can not see well the inner
> leather tag signature, please post clear large photo straight without flash to see the font of Saint Laurent well



Hi Vesna,

Thank you so much for taking the time to inspect my bag. I have taken a few more photos of the inner leather tag (tried different angles and lighting). The inner tag is at the back of a pocket that is sewed so tightly inside the bag which makes it very hard to take clear photos. Wish I could take clearer photos. Apologize for that. Hope still possible to authenticate?
If that helps, here is what printed in the inner tag "FLY 398711.0915" followed by "Made in Italy" in the second line. I also included two larger photos of the front tag and front logo. 

Really appreciate your taking another look when you get a chance. Cannot thank you enough. 

Best,
Vicky


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Pls check this one from poshmark.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: YSL cabas y ligne fuchsia
> Listing no: na
> Seller: kristine4693
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-saint-laurent-cabas-chyc-small-573e62403c6f9f278d0031b5


looks good at forst glance, but i would really need to see papers with serial number and a leather tag inside which is shot under angle, straight and closeup to see the font clearly


----------



## vesna

Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to inspect my bag. I have taken a few more photos of the inner leather tag (tried different angles and lighting). The inner tag is at the back of a pocket that is sewed so tightly inside the bag which makes it very hard to take clear photos. Wish I could take clearer photos. Apologize for that. Hope still possible to authenticate?
> If that helps, here is what printed in the inner tag "FLY 398711.0915" followed by "Made in Italy" in the second line. I also included two larger photos of the front tag and front logo.
> 
> Really appreciate your taking another look when you get a chance. Cannot thank you enough.
> 
> Best,
> Vicky
> 
> View attachment 3414041
> View attachment 3414042
> View attachment 3414043
> View attachment 3414044
> View attachment 3414045
> View attachment 3414046


looks good Vicky


----------



## vesna

mxliao said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this item for me?
> 
> Item: Medium High School Satchel
> Listing Number: 262527741425
> Seller: yytellme91
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262527741425?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA


too many fake bags they sold, if you search tPF you will see Gucci and Saint laurent authenticated as fakes, therefore private listing, I would avoid


----------



## lhyannn

Hi I recently purchase a nano sac de jour from farfetch, however it is extremely difficult to take a photo of the serial number from the back pocket.

Please advise whether these photos are sufficient?


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks good at forst glance, but i would really need to see papers with serial number and a leather tag inside which is shot under angle, straight and closeup to see the font clearly



Will ask seller for more photos


----------



## Sookie888

Hi. Found this one. Could u also check?

Item: YSL cabas chyc y-ligne medium
Seller: authenticgoodsfromusa
Listing no: 322192760658
Link: m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Cabas-Y-Ligne-Leather-Carryall-Bag-/322192760658?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Sookie888

And lastly this one from a private seller

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Small Red
Listing no: na
Seller: BagQueen
Link: na // she sent photos instead


----------



## ivykimrose

vesna said:


> please post photos when you get it , i hope all will be fine



I received the bag and attached some photos. Please let me know if you need any more. Thank you!


----------



## anbess

Hi! I recently bought a YSL Chyc Cabas in blue. Everything looks good except for the "Saint Laurent" at the back of the Y metal is slightly smudged. Is it possible for this to be fake? I'll be uploading photos in a while. Hope you can help me on this.


----------



## anbess

anbess said:


> Hi! I recently bought a YSL Chyc Cabas in blue. Everything looks good except for the "Saint Laurent" at the back of the Y metal is slightly smudged. Is it possible for this to be fake? I'll be uploading photos in a while. Hope you can help me on this.



Please let me know which other photos I need to show. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## vesna

lhyannn said:


> Hi I recently purchase a nano sac de jour from farfetch, however it is extremely difficult to take a photo of the serial number from the back pocket.
> 
> Please advise whether these photos are sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414452
> View attachment 3414458
> View attachment 3414459
> View attachment 3414460
> View attachment 3414457
> View attachment 3414453
> View attachment 3414454
> View attachment 3414455
> View attachment 3414456


authentic


----------



## vesna

anbess said:


> Please let me know which other photos I need to show. Thanks a lot!!!


please post all signatures large and clear - outside on the bag and inside on leather tag, I need to see N and T of saint laurent clearly


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi. Found this one. Could u also check?
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc y-ligne medium
> Seller: authenticgoodsfromusa
> Listing no: 322192760658
> Link: m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Cabas-Y-Ligne-Leather-Carryall-Bag-/322192760658?nav=SEARCH


the link does not work sookie


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> And lastly this one from a private seller
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Small Red
> Listing no: na
> Seller: BagQueen
> Link: na // she sent photos instead
> 
> View attachment 3414867
> View attachment 3414868
> View attachment 3414870
> View attachment 3414871
> View attachment 3414872
> View attachment 3414873
> View attachment 3414875
> View attachment 3414876
> View attachment 3414878
> View attachment 3414879


i do not see main photos for authenticating, all the signatures, outside the bag and inside and on the key pouch


----------



## vesna

ivykimrose said:


> I received the bag and attached some photos. Please let me know if you need any more. Thank you!
> View attachment 3415476
> View attachment 3415477
> View attachment 3415480
> View attachment 3415489
> View attachment 3415491
> View attachment 3415492
> View attachment 3415493
> View attachment 3415495
> View attachment 3415508
> View attachment 3415518


i do not like this bag, so many things are slightly off, I am not sure what to say, i wish someone with similar bag would chip in, but I have my doubts here


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> i do not see main photos for authenticating, all the signatures, outside the bag and inside and on the key pouch



Here Vesna, hope this works for you. Auth or not?


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> i do not like this bag, so many things are slightly off, I am not sure what to say, i wish someone with similar bag would chip in, but I have my doubts here



Can I just say my comments on this bag? 

Front signature looks okay but inner tag have red flags. Cards look off for me.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

vesna said:


> looks good Vicky



Wonderful! Thank you so much Vesna. Really appreciate the help! Enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Best,
Vicky


----------



## anbess

vesna said:


> please post all signatures large and clear - outside on the bag and inside on leather tag, I need to see N and T of saint laurent clearly



Here are the photos, I tried my best to take clear photos. Hope these can help you authenticate.


----------



## chigg

Item: YSL Monogramme Clutch 
Listing Number: 2384548
Seller: CHIRAG
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ogram-clutch-yves-saint-laurent-2384548.shtml
Comments: What do you guys think?


----------



## vesna

anbess said:


> Here are the photos, I tried my best to take clear photos. Hope these can help you authenticate.


i am afraid this is a fake


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Here Vesna, hope this works for you. Auth or not?
> 
> View attachment 3415987
> View attachment 3415988
> View attachment 3415989
> View attachment 3415990
> View attachment 3415991


i can not see anything well enough to say , sorry, photos are small, maybe they can be made large but my tablet can not do it


----------



## vesna

chigg said:


> Item: YSL Monogramme Clutch
> Listing Number: 2384548
> Seller: CHIRAG
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ogram-clutch-yves-saint-laurent-2384548.shtml
> Comments: What do you guys think?


there are no photos with indicators for authenticity, signatures, serial number, all I can say is that dust bag looks authentic to me


----------



## chigg

vesna said:


> there are no photos with indicators for authenticity, signatures, serial number, all I can say is that dust bag looks authentic to me


Thank you for your help!


----------



## anbess

vesna said:


> i am afraid this is a fake



Thanks for the help. Too bad I already bought the bag. Hope I can still get my money back.

How about for this one? Hope this one is authentic. Pls refer to the photos. 

Thank you so much!!! You're such a big help


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> i can not see anything well enough to say , sorry, photos are small, maybe they can be made large but my tablet can not do it



Let me try one last time. ThNk you.


----------



## Sookie888

Sookie888 said:


> Hi. Found this one. Could u also check?
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc y-ligne medium
> Seller: authenticgoodsfromusa
> Listing no: 322192760658
> Link: m.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Cabas-Y-Ligne-Leather-Carryall-Bag-/322192760658?nav=SEARCH


Hi V, the seller changed the link. Here it is.
https://www.olx.ph/item/rush-yves-s...-bag-ID7ijqY.html?p=5&h=03cadca3d6#03cadca3d6


----------



## vicvicnuque

Thank you so much, Vesna. I am relieved it at least looks good to you. I like it a lot even though it's weird and rare.


----------



## Dayton360

I recently purchased a YSL Sac de Jour Nano. It was a gift for my fiance. I have my skepticism because of the sellers feedback and price I paid. Please help! 
Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322186668451
 Dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3totmipc98r2xiw/AAALPpmOoqwgvGOxZwgfi-4Ra?dl=0


----------



## vesna

anbess said:


> Thanks for the help. Too bad I already bought the bag. Hope I can still get my money back.
> 
> How about for this one? Hope this one is authentic. Pls refer to the photos.
> 
> Thank you so much!!! You're such a big help


this one looks fake too


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Let me try one last time. ThNk you.
> View attachment 3416654
> View attachment 3416655
> View attachment 3416656
> View attachment 3416657
> View attachment 3416658
> View attachment 3416660


this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi V, the seller changed the link. Here it is.
> https://www.olx.ph/item/rush-yves-s...-bag-ID7ijqY.html?p=5&h=03cadca3d6#03cadca3d6


i think this is a fake


----------



## vesna

Dayton360 said:


> I recently purchased a YSL Sac de Jour Nano. It was a gift for my fiance. I have my skepticism because of the sellers feedback and price I paid. Please help!
> Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322186668451
> Dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3totmipc98r2xiw/AAALPpmOoqwgvGOxZwgfi-4Ra?dl=0


awww, great gesture from fiance, but this is a fake Saint laurent, i am sorry


----------



## ivykimrose

vesna said:


> i do not like this bag, so many things are slightly off, I am not sure what to say, i wish someone with similar bag would chip in, but I have my doubts here



Thanks so much for your help! I am also doubting its authenticity so I'm sending it back anyway, and the seller has agreed to refund it.
Is it possible for you to check this one as well?

Item: SL Small Sac de Jour Fog grained leather
Seller: wongpb
Listing no: 191927693258
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-LA...693258?hash=item2cafc82fca:g:dFwAAOSwM4xXbHC-


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> this looks good to me



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> i think this is a fake



I knew it!!! She keeps insisting that its authentic though!


----------



## vesna

ivykimrose said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I am also doubting its authenticity so I'm sending it back anyway, and the seller has agreed to refund it.
> Is it possible for you to check this one as well?
> 
> Item: SL Small Sac de Jour Fog grained leather
> Seller: wongpb
> Listing no: 191927693258
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-LA...693258?hash=item2cafc82fca:g:dFwAAOSwM4xXbHC-


i think it is good, i would like to see inner leather tag to see the font, and serial number inside the pocket, to see if it is the same as on paper tag


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> I knew it!!! She keeps insisting that its authentic though!


ah well, I just had a case resolved on ebay for LV stole which seller insisted it was authentic, but it was such a fake.....ebay did good and refunded me


----------



## anbess

anbess said:


> Hi! I recently bought a YSL Chyc Cabas in blue. Everything looks good except for the "Saint Laurent" at the back of the Y metal is slightly smudged. Is it possible for this to be fake? I'll be uploading photos in a while. Hope you can help me on this.





vesna said:


> this one looks fake too



Thank you, Vesna! I am a fake magnet! Haha


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! I am planning to get this sac de jour from a private seller. Is it ok? Thanks in advance!


----------



## natalia0128

vesna said:


> i think it is good, i would like to see inner leather tag to see the font, and serial number inside the pocket, to see if it is the same as on paper tag


Doea the serial number also print on the paper tag? Can you show me the picture. I got one at the store. It does not give me that


----------



## miacostigan

Thanks for your help. I asked the seller specifically about authenticitity and heard crickets, so I'm taking that as a bad sign and moving on.

Can anyone help me verify this beauty that i just bought? I'm almost certain it's authentic, but my concern is the pebbled leather seems... Matte almost, as compared to my YSL pebbled leather clutch, which has almost a glaze over it and feels a lot tougher. Thoughts?


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!! 

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Medium Kate Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
Item #: 222199630415
Seller: jelly_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...630415?hash=item33bc214a4f:g:gAcAAOSwqfNXl2pZ


----------



## k5ml3k

Also, could I have this one checked. Thanks again!!

Item: Saint Laurent Ysl Monogram Tassel Chain Clutch Black Cross Body Bag
Item #: 17929012
Seller: RJ
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-17929012/


----------



## CeeCee01

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Blogger Black Leather Fringed Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:291828965408
Seller:martha9625
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...965408?hash=item43f25ca020:g:1AgAAOSwENxXl-eF
Comments:Hi! Could I please have help authenticating this purse? Thanks so much!!


----------



## aamas

[/url]  

 

 

 

 upload images free[/IMG] Hi,
can anyone please help me to authenticate this tribute heels?
thank youu 
item: YSL Tribute Heels
seller: myownedluxurygallery
link: http://carousell.com/p/61824997/


----------



## izzypaige

HI, this is an older wallet I believe 
Item: YSL wallet
	

		
			
		

		
	








Listing Number: n/a 
Seller:rhinocreations
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m327788300/
Comments: I have attached the photos, some people say you cannot use mercari without the app/ an account but I have been able to browse on the site without one


----------



## vesna

tayuki03 said:


> Hi! I am planning to get this sac de jour from a private seller. Is it ok? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419292
> View attachment 3419294
> View attachment 3419295
> View attachment 3419296
> View attachment 3419297
> View attachment 3419298
> View attachment 3419299


i think it is OK


----------



## vesna

izzypaige said:


> HI, this is an older wallet I believe
> Item: YSL wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423639
> View attachment 3423640
> View attachment 3423641
> View attachment 3423639
> View attachment 3423640
> View attachment 3423641
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:rhinocreations
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m327788300/
> Comments: I have attached the photos, some people say you cannot use mercari without the app/ an account but I have been able to browse on the site without one


signature looks authentic, but I am not familiar with is style, sorry...however nothing screams fake at all


----------



## vesna

natalia0128 said:


> Doea the serial number also print on the paper tag? Can you show me the picture. I got one at the store. It does not give me that


serial number should be on paper tag, the same as in the pocket of the bag imprinted


----------



## tayuki03

vesna said:


> i think it is OK



Thabks a lot vesna! [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

aamas said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload images free[/IMG] Hi,
> can anyone please help me to authenticate this tribute heels?
> thank youu
> item: YSL Tribute Heels
> seller: myownedluxurygallery
> link: http://carousell.com/p/61824997/


we don't have anyone authenticating shoes for a while, it is best to post in Glass Slipper forum, sorry about that


----------



## vesna

miacostigan said:


> View attachment 3421340
> View attachment 3421333
> View attachment 3421332
> View attachment 3421335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I asked the seller specifically about authenticitity and heard crickets, so I'm taking that as a bad sign and moving on.
> 
> Can anyone help me verify this beauty that i just bought? I'm almost certain it's authentic, but my concern is the pebbled leather seems... Matte almost, as compared to my YSL pebbled leather clutch, which has almost a glaze over it and feels a lot tougher. Thoughts?


i am not sure because i can not see any identification signs well, I would need to see all signatures up close clear and large to recognize the font


----------



## Sookie888

Hi would like to ask if this is authentic? Planning on buying this because I like the color. 

Item. YSL college bag small
Listing no. n/a
Seller. Private seller 
Website. not applicable as she sells privately. Photos were taken by me.


----------



## Sookie888




----------



## vesna

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Medium Kate Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 222199630415
> Seller: jelly_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...630415?hash=item33bc214a4f:g:gAcAAOSwqfNXl2pZ


i can't see major indicators of authenticity, like the font of all signatures, the only one I see is too small, please post large straight clear photos of all Saint Laurent signatures


----------



## vesna

k5ml3k said:


> Also, could I have this one checked. Thanks again!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Ysl Monogram Tassel Chain Clutch Black Cross Body Bag
> Item #: 17929012
> Seller: RJ
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-17929012/


this link opens to tradesy website but not a particular bag


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> View attachment 3425243
> View attachment 3425244
> View attachment 3425245


i think it is authentic


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> i think it is authentic



Thank you Vesna[emoji4]


----------



## vesna

CeeCee01 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Blogger Black Leather Fringed Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:291828965408
> Seller:martha9625
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...965408?hash=item43f25ca020:g:1AgAAOSwENxXl-eF
> Comments:Hi! Could I please have help authenticating this purse? Thanks so much!!


i am not familiar with this bag but signature looks OK


----------



## Sookie888

Can u check this as well? 

Item. YSL monogramme clutch
Listing no. N/a
Seller: Private seller
Website: Not applicable. I took the photos as well.


----------



## babiexi

Hi, could you please authenticate this YSL chyc cabas for me? Thanks a lot in advance!

Item: YSL Chyc Cabas
Listing No: n/a
Seller: Foreverredsole
Link: http://foreverredsoles.com/collecti...t-laurent-cabas-chyc-black-small-shoulder-bag


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, the blue college bag got sold so fast!!! I am so devastated right now. This is what she has on hand. Could u check for me pls??? I really want a medium college bag! Thanks in advance 

Item: SLP College Medium
Listing no: na
Seller: Private Seller
Website: na (photos were taken by the seller)


----------



## althearjacobs

Item: Saint Laurent: Classic Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Python Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 222202734334
Seller: webhome22
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...Bag-in-Python-Embossed-Leather-/222202734334?
Comments: Hi! Looking to buy my first YSL bag, and have had my heart set on this style for about a year now... I don't usually look at ebay for fear of not being able to recognize a fake but I thought i should try posting here for help! If you have the time to take a look I would appreciate it very much thank you!


----------



## babiexi

Sorry but one question about the bag I posted (the black small chyc cabas): I counted the number of stitches on the leather tag, on the left hand side it has 9 stitches and right hand side has 8 stitches whereas on most of the YSL leather tags I found online has 10 stitches on both sides, does that post a red flag on this bag? TIA!!


----------



## A M

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Sac de Jour? Thank you!!!!


----------



## pinky_2016

Item :New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Grained Matelasse Leather Tote Oxblood
Listing number :322018949154
Seller :tmwjones
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/322018949154?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments : Could some experts help me to authenticate this bag please. Thanks


----------



## erica rodriguez

Item: 
YSL Large Chevron Shopper Tote


Listing Number: 262548461785
Seller: 2014_oldh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262548461785
Comments : Hi there! Please help authenticate this bag I just purchased from EBay! The seller is willing to accept the return so if it's fake I'll return ASAP! The serial number is what has me doubting it's authenticity.  Thank you!


----------



## mhdluqman

Item : YSL Leather Brown Bag
seller : mons_boutique ( http://www.ebay.com/usr/mons_boutiq...781f18d2404&bu=44085555256&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu )

I bought this back from the seller and I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticating this ysl bag.
Here are the photos :
























Thanks


----------



## vesna

A M said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Sac de Jour? Thank you!!!!
> View attachment 3426571
> View attachment 3426572
> View attachment 3426574
> View attachment 3426575
> View attachment 3426576
> View attachment 3426577
> View attachment 3426578
> View attachment 3426579
> View attachment 3426580
> View attachment 3426581


this looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

mhdluqman said:


> Item : YSL Leather Brown Bag
> seller : mons_boutique ( http://www.ebay.com/usr/mons_boutiq...781f18d2404&bu=44085555256&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu )
> 
> I bought this back from the seller and I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticating this ysl bag.
> Here are the photos :
> View attachment 3428126
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428129
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428130
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428132
> 
> 
> Thanks


all the indicators are authentic, I am not familiar with this style, but all YSL details look good


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Can u check this as well?
> 
> Item. YSL monogramme clutch
> Listing no. N/a
> Seller: Private seller
> Website: Not applicable. I took the photos as well.
> 
> View attachment 3425331
> View attachment 3425332
> View attachment 3425333
> View attachment 3425334
> View attachment 3425335
> View attachment 3425336


if I could see clear straight photo of that inner leather tag signature, I would be a bit more sure..I can't say much without it


----------



## vesna

babiexi said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this YSL chyc cabas for me? Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Chyc Cabas
> Listing No: n/a
> Seller: Foreverredsole
> Link: http://foreverredsoles.com/collecti...t-laurent-cabas-chyc-black-small-shoulder-bag
> 
> View attachment 3425839
> 
> View attachment 3425840


I think it is authentic, no red flags on this one


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, the blue college bag got sold so fast!!! I am so devastated right now. This is what she has on hand. Could u check for me pls??? I really want a medium college bag! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: SLP College Medium
> Listing no: na
> Seller: Private Seller
> Website: na (photos were taken by the seller)
> View attachment 3426389
> View attachment 3426390
> View attachment 3426391
> View attachment 3426393
> View attachment 3426395
> View attachment 3426397
> View attachment 3426399
> View attachment 3426400


I don't know, many things are OK, but something is off, I can't place it, but I would be careful...I wish someone else would join in and help with this one


----------



## vesna

althearjacobs said:


> Item: Saint Laurent: Classic Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Python Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 222202734334
> Seller: webhome22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-Y...Bag-in-Python-Embossed-Leather-/222202734334?
> Comments: Hi! Looking to buy my first YSL bag, and have had my heart set on this style for about a year now... I don't usually look at ebay for fear of not being able to recognize a fake but I thought i should try posting here for help! If you have the time to take a look I would appreciate it very much thank you!


I have no indicators which would show if it is authentic, I don't like private sales though, I don't know


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I don't know, many things are OK, but something is off, I can't place it, but I would be careful...I wish someone else would join in and help with this one



If you are doubtful then I won't buy this


----------



## vesna

pinky_2016 said:


> Item :New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Grained Matelasse Leather Tote Oxblood
> Listing number :322018949154
> Seller :tmwjones
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/322018949154?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments : Could some experts help me to authenticate this bag please. Thanks


i think it is authentic


----------



## vesna

erica rodriguez said:


> Item:
> YSL Large Chevron Shopper Tote
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 262548461785
> Seller: 2014_oldh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262548461785
> Comments : Hi there! Please help authenticate this bag I just purchased from EBay! The seller is willing to accept the return so if it's fake I'll return ASAP! The serial number is what has me doubting it's authenticity.  Thank you!


I have never seen serial number like this, it is supposed to be imprinted not painted...I don't think this is authentic


----------



## pinky_2016

vesna said:


> i think it is authentic


Thanks Vesna


----------



## A M

vesna said:


> this looks authentic to me


thank you


----------



## erica rodriguez

vesna said:


> i think it is authentic


----------



## erica rodriguez

vesna said:


> I have never seen serial number like this, it is supposed to be imprinted not painted...I don't think this is authentic



Thanks Vesna! The seller is telling me her husband bought this in Paris and it's authentic. I've looked all over the internet at serial numbers and none of them look like this.


----------



## erica rodriguez

vesna said:


> I have never seen serial number like this, it is supposed to be imprinted not painted...I don't think this is authentic


----------



## babiexi

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic, no red flags on this one


Thanks a lot for your help Vesna! God bless you!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Item: YSL Stingray Embossed Roady Hobo
Listing Number: 
122070096941
Seller: kam565
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Stingray-Embossed-Roady-Hobo-/122070096941?
Comments: I believe this is authentic - receipt and all included, but wanted to get experts opinion  Thanks!


----------



## natasha1996

Hello everyone!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme mini quilted textured-leather shoulder bag
Listing Number: 201636032602
Seller: chilli_tt
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...032602?hash=item2ef271b05a:g:~3cAAOSwIgNXnZSG
Comments: I asked the seller if she has the receipt, she doesn't have it because she says they used the bag for the shoot. I asked for a photo of the serial number.


----------



## vesna

lovedesignerbag said:


> Item: YSL Stingray Embossed Roady Hobo
> Listing Number:
> 122070096941
> Seller: kam565
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Stingray-Embossed-Roady-Hobo-/122070096941?
> Comments: I believe this is authentic - receipt and all included, but wanted to get experts opinion  Thanks!


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

natasha1996 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme mini quilted textured-leather shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 201636032602
> Seller: chilli_tt
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...032602?hash=item2ef271b05a:g:~3cAAOSwIgNXnZSG
> Comments: I asked the seller if she has the receipt, she doesn't have it because she says they used the bag for the shoot. I asked for a photo of the serial number.


I honestly can't say anything, I would need to see all possible saint laurent signatures to see the font, large and clear


----------



## nrgems.ig

Item: YSL Black Patent Leather Muse Bag
Listing Number: 9481291
Seller: Abby R
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-black-9481291/
Comments: Hi! Would LOVE your help to authenticate this for me! Thank you!


----------



## Lovejacque

Hi 


vesna said:


> i can't open larger pics on my tablet, sorry i am on vacation and internet is awful, i need to see large photos of all the signatures where Saint Laurent is printed to say anything





vesna said:


> looks good so far but i can't say 100% because i see no signatures from inside the bag, wherever Saint Laurent is signed needs to be big and clear


sorry this is too late because I tried to get the photo and cant acces my account hope this helps Vesna, The signature of the inside ba thanks in advance.


----------



## princessping

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Private Seller
Link: NA
Comments: -
Hi! Would LOVE your help to authenticate this for me! Thank you!


----------



## mhdluqman

vesna said:


> all the indicators are authentic, I am not familiar with this style, but all YSL details look good



Thank you so much


----------



## elibells

Hi Vesna! Could you please help me authenticate this downtown bag on eBay? i think it's ok but don't have a lot of experience with these bags. Thank you!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large black Patent bag
Listing Number: 262549011323
Seller: wol8368
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262549011323?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## natasha1996

vesna said:


> I honestly can't say anything, I would need to see all possible saint laurent signatures to see the font, large and clear



What pictures should I ask the seller to send me?


----------



## natasha1996

Item: YSL Tassel clutch
Number: NA
Seller: Private
Link: NA


----------



## natasha1996

natasha1996 said:


> Item: YSL Tassel clutch
> Number: NA
> Seller: Private
> Link: NA


Got some more pictures:


----------



## twistandkiss

Hi! Just won the bid for this. Not sure if its authentic!!

Pls help! 

Item: YSL clutch
Item no: 232030866397
seller: dqutie2000
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232030866397 

Ive asked her to send pics of the serial number as well! Will add in when she does. 

TIA!


----------



## Wonaya

Hello everyone!

Item: Saint Laurent Large Sac De Jour Black
Listing Number: 16166389
Seller: Breezy's Closet
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-leather-tote-bag-black-16166389/

Comment: The authenticity card photo is also in the photos.

Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

nrgems.ig said:


> Item: YSL Black Patent Leather Muse Bag
> Listing Number: 9481291
> Seller: Abby R
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-black-9481291/
> Comments: Hi! Would LOVE your help to authenticate this for me! Thank you!


authentic


----------



## vesna

natasha1996 said:


> Item: YSL Tassel clutch
> Number: NA
> Seller: Private
> Link: NA


could be real, no red flags, I would like to see this card with rounded corners turned to the other side large and clear please


----------



## vesna

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Just won the bid for this. Not sure if its authentic!!
> 
> Pls help!
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Item no: 232030866397
> seller: dqutie2000
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232030866397
> 
> Ive asked her to send pics of the serial number as well! Will add in when she does.
> 
> TIA!


no red flags here, could be authentic

next time please ask before bidding, that is customary so that we are fair to sellers too


----------



## vesna

Wonaya said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Large Sac De Jour Black
> Listing Number: 16166389
> Seller: Breezy's Closet
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-leather-tote-bag-black-16166389/
> 
> Comment: The authenticity card photo is also in the photos.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I would need to compare serial number from the card to the one inside the bag and also see the font of all signatures, inside the ba and the outer one, it is too small to see well

the bag has Saint laurent paris signature on the front and all the tags are Yves Saint laurent, that happened in a transition period during re-naming the brand, but we need to make sure the bag is real and from that period


----------



## vesna

elibells said:


> Hi Vesna! Could you please help me authenticate this downtown bag on eBay? i think it's ok but don't have a lot of experience with these bags. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large black Patent bag
> Listing Number: 262549011323
> Seller: wol8368
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262549011323?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


looks authentic but serial number has strange font, is it possible to see the engraving on metal buckles and underside of the zipper drivers on zippers (the head that drives the zipper not the pull)


----------



## vesna

Lovejacque said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> sorry this is too late because I tried to get the photo and cant acces my account hope this helps Vesna, The signature of the inside ba thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429746


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

princessping said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: NA
> Comments: -
> Hi! Would LOVE your help to authenticate this for me! Thank you!


I think it is authentic


----------



## Cthai

Hi : Please help authenticating this bag. My sister was trigger happy and brought it.. but i have a weird feeling about this bag. I can't see the serial number, but the YSL logo doesn't look right to me. It's being send to her, when she get the bag she will send me the serial number. But can you take a look and tell me if there's anything "off" you might see? thank  you so much!


Item: YSL cross body 
Listing number: 142072705254
seller:chrhachris
Links: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072705254?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:


----------



## vesna

Cthai said:


> Hi : Please help authenticating this bag. My sister was trigger happy and brought it.. but i have a weird feeling about this bag. I can't see the serial number, but the YSL logo doesn't look right to me. It's being send to her, when she get the bag she will send me the serial number. But can you take a look and tell me if there's anything "off" you might see? thank  you so much!
> 
> 
> Item: YSL cross body
> Listing number: 142072705254
> seller:chrhachris
> Links:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072705254?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:


I can't to be honest, I would need to see exact fonts of serial number and signature on the inner leather tag to say anything


----------



## elibells

vesna said:


> looks authentic but serial number has strange font, is it possible to see the engraving on metal buckles and underside of the zipper drivers on zippers (the head that drives the zipper not the pull)


Hi Vesna, 
Thanks for the information. I have looked at a few others and see what you mean. Also there seems to maybe be a dash or something between the two six figure number sequences. It looks good quality but am unsure whether the proportions are wrong as it looks quite high and rectangular in shape. Or is it correct for the large size? Most I see are more square. I will let you know if she comes back with anything.


----------



## vesna

elibells said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Thanks for the information. I have looked at a few others and see what you mean. Also there seems to maybe be a dash or something between the two six figure number sequences. It looks good quality but am unsure whether the proportions are wrong as it looks quite high and rectangular in shape. Or is it correct for the large size? Most I see are more square. I will let you know if she comes back with anything.


our reference library has all the measurements and plenty of photos of various DT sizes here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here.368699/


----------



## twistandkiss

twistandkiss said:


> Hi! Just won the bid for this. Not sure if its authentic!!
> 
> Pls help!
> 
> Item: YSL clutch
> Item no: 232030866397
> seller: dqutie2000
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232030866397
> 
> Ive asked her to send pics of the serial number as well! Will add in when she does.
> 
> TIA!





vesna said:


> no red flags here, could be authentic
> 
> next time please ask before bidding, that is customary so that we are fair to sellers too



Thank you!! I usually do that but i chanced upon the auction when it was left with 20 minutes. Here's the serial num she sent, thank you so much Vesna!!


----------



## Sohien_ann

Hello.. Can you please help me authenticate this YSL bag. I believe it's the monogram collège quilted leather. His bag is from the US. Would really appreciate your help. Thank you very much!


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna

Just need your help! I know the link I am posting isn't going to have enough photos for you to authenticate
 I am dying for this shopper, I think it's sold out from ysl site (black one)

Item name: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Shopping Bag Tote GRAIN DE POUDRE Black

Ebay item number:322209839059

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laur...OUDRE-Black-/322209839059?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Seller id: billieoh

There isn't enough time to get more photos and get you to authenticate so I am going to bite a Bullet and bid and pay to authenticate it via authenticate4u

However one thing I have noticed is that the invoice seller posted on eBay the bag style number is for the red one not the black one. 

Can this happen?? Thanks!


----------



## princessping

vesna said:


> I think it is authentic



Thanks for helping!


----------



## joml

Hi V. Can you pls take a look at this Saint Laurent backpack? All photos below were taken by a private seller on Facebook. Would love to know what you think. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi V, pls check this for me. 

Item: YSL Cabas Yligne Chyc
Listing no: nA
Seller: Private Seller
Link: nA (photos were taken by the seller)


----------



## weddinginashell

Hello V, can you tell me what you think about this bag? I apologize for not asking before I bought it but I just bid on it last minute!

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram
Listing Number: 162147179361
Seller: 15rosepink
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-La...-YSL-/162147179361?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

Here are some additional pictures, thanks in advance!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Hi Vesna,

Would you let me know if this Sac de Jour nano looks authentic to you? 

Link and additional pictures from owner:

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5721822670.html

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Wonaya

vesna said:


> I would need to compare serial number from the card to the one inside the bag and also see the font of all signatures, inside the ba and the outer one, it is too small to see well
> 
> the bag has Saint laurent paris signature on the front and all the tags are Yves Saint laurent, that happened in a transition period during re-naming the brand, but we need to make sure the bag is real and from that period



Thanks Vesna, 

Inside the bag, the serial is actually 319910-527411. Does this mean this is replica?


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi experts  

I bought this YSL Cassandre Tassel Bag a few months back. Thought better to make sure it's real. The original ebay link is already gone because it's been a few months. I have quoted the item listing number, seller ID, and photos link. Would you please help me out please? Thank you very much in advance!

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:182017792970
Seller:aida87874
Link:https://goo.gl/photos/WkkBw3GhLjuSqq5R


----------



## Jenny901

Hi. I was wondering if you could tell me if this vintage handbag is a genuine Yves Saint Laurent? I bought it in a vintage market about 5 years ago as I really liked the two contrasting types of leather (crinkled and smooth). I think it's really vintage due to the wear, especially on the strap, and it feels like genuine leather. However I can't find any serial number. Did older YSL handbags have serial numbers? Do you think it's genuine? How old might it be? Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi experts  

Sorry the previous link is incorrect. The below is the correct link. It is a YSL Cassandre Tassel Bag a bought on email months back. Thought better to make sure it's real. The original eBay link is already gone because it's been a few months. Therefore I've taken photos myself and here they are. Would you please help me out please? Thank you very much in advance!

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Shoulder Bag
Link: https://goo.gl/photos/WkkBw3GhLjuSqq5R9


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi experts,

I've also bought the same design in clutch style from a private owner. I really hope this is authentic. What's your opinion please? Thank you so much again!

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Clutch
Link: https://goo.gl/photos/X3P4CVdQBmntYA5J8


----------



## vesna

Sohien_ann said:


> Hello.. Can you please help me authenticate this YSL bag. I believe it's the monogram collège quilted leather. His bag is from the US. Would really appreciate your help. Thank you very much!


this is a fake


----------



## vesna

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Sorry the previous link is incorrect. The below is the correct link. It is a YSL Cassandre Tassel Bag a bought on email months back. Thought better to make sure it's real. The original eBay link is already gone because it's been a few months. Therefore I've taken photos myself and here they are. Would you please help me out please? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://goo.gl/photos/WkkBw3GhLjuSqq5R9


I am not sure, I can't see inner leather tag signature straight without a glare, I have my doubts though


----------



## vesna

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've also bought the same design in clutch style from a private owner. I really hope this is authentic. What's your opinion please? Thank you so much again!
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Clutch
> Link: https://goo.gl/photos/X3P4CVdQBmntYA5J8


I am not sure about this one either, one signature is good, the other one I am not sure really


----------



## vesna

Jenny901 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if you could tell me if this vintage handbag is a genuine Yves Saint Laurent? I bought it in a vintage market about 5 years ago as I really liked the two contrasting types of leather (crinkled and smooth). I think it's really vintage due to the wear, especially on the strap, and it feels like genuine leather. However I can't find any serial number. Did older YSL handbags have serial numbers? Do you think it's genuine? How old might it be? Any ideas would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435469
> View attachment 3435470
> View attachment 3435471
> View attachment 3435472


the older don't have serial numbers but have characteristic lining with YSL and some metal parts like the tag inside. it would be good to see those, since I am not familiar with this type


----------



## vesna

Wonaya said:


> Thanks Vesna,
> 
> Inside the bag, the serial is actually 319910-527411. Does this mean this is replica?
> View attachment 3434872
> View attachment 3434873
> View attachment 3434874
> View attachment 3434875
> View attachment 3434876


all the signatures look good, perhaps papers do not belong to the bag, they are all YSL, she pretends that she has original papers ? dust bag is YSL too, I think a genuine one


----------



## vesna

Shan9jtsy said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Would you let me know if this Sac de Jour nano looks authentic to you?
> 
> Link and additional pictures from owner:
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5721822670.html
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> View attachment 3434626
> View attachment 3434627
> View attachment 3434628
> View attachment 3434629
> View attachment 3434630


looks authentic to me from what I see


----------



## vesna

weddinginashell said:


> Hello V, can you tell me what you think about this bag? I apologize for not asking before I bought it but I just bid on it last minute!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram
> Listing Number: 162147179361
> Seller: 15rosepink
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-La...-YSL-/162147179361?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Here are some additional pictures, thanks in advance!


all photos of signatures are somehow unclear, I can't tell if the font is OK or not, sorry


----------



## vesna

joml said:


> Hi V. Can you pls take a look at this Saint Laurent backpack? All photos below were taken by a private seller on Facebook. Would love to know what you think. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3434134
> View attachment 3434135
> View attachment 3434136
> View attachment 3434137
> View attachment 3434138


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi V, pls check this for me.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Yligne Chyc
> Listing no: nA
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: nA (photos were taken by the seller)
> View attachment 3434277
> View attachment 3434279
> View attachment 3434280
> View attachment 3434281
> View attachment 3434282
> View attachment 3434283
> View attachment 3434284
> View attachment 3434285


some things are good, others I am not sure, I can't say for certain, sorry


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> some things are good, others I am not sure, I can't say for certain, sorry



Its ok Vesna. Wont buy if there's a red flag. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> Just need your help! I know the link I am posting isn't going to have enough photos for you to authenticate
> I am dying for this shopper, I think it's sold out from ysl site (black one)
> 
> Item name: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Shopping Bag Tote GRAIN DE POUDRE Black
> 
> Ebay item number:322209839059
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laur...OUDRE-Black-/322209839059?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Seller id: billieoh
> 
> There isn't enough time to get more photos and get you to authenticate so I am going to bite a Bullet and bid and pay to authenticate it via authenticate4u
> 
> However one thing I have noticed is that the invoice seller posted on eBay the bag style number is for the red one not the black one.
> 
> Can this happen?? Thanks!


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

twistandkiss said:


> Thank you!! I usually do that but i chanced upon the auction when it was left with 20 minutes. Here's the serial num she sent, thank you so much Vesna!!
> 
> View attachment 3433358


looks OK to me


----------



## Shan9jtsy

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me from what I see


Thank you Vesna!


----------



## Mb89

Hello I am looking at a ysl monogram Kate handbags not eBay. I asked the seller for more pictures and it all looks authentic but she said this particular bag does not have a serial number inside the bag? Is this possible? Any info would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## Mb89

Mb89 said:


> Hello I am looking at a ysl monogram Kate handbag on  eBay. I asked the seller for more pictures and it all looks authentic but she said this particular bag does not have a serial number inside the bag? Is this possible? Any info would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## joml

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thanks so much! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mb89

here are some pictures of the bag she said does not have a serial number.


----------



## Mb89

Mb89 said:


> here are some pictures of the bag she said does not have a serial number.


----------



## weddinginashell

vesna said:


> all photos of signatures are somehow unclear, I can't tell if the font is OK or not, sorry


Hi V, here are some more pictures of the interior and exterior stamps. It looks good to me, but it is my first Saint Laurent bag. Please help!


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate thank you! 

Item: NWT AUTH SAINT LAURENT YSL Suede Monogram Small Crossbody Bag Tassel Red 
Listing Number: 222216899922
Seller: pa.bay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222216899922


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello,

Please kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent WOC. Thank you in advance.

Item:  SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM QUILTED CHAIN WALLET (WOC)

Item Number: N/A

Seller: Deluxe Consignment

Link: http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/new-saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-chain-wallet-woc/


----------



## jsszhng

Hi! I'm a newbie here! Was wondering if someone who help authenticate this? Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## vesna

weddinginashell said:


> View attachment 3441210
> View attachment 3441211
> View attachment 3441212
> 
> Hi V, here are some more pictures of the interior and exterior stamps. It looks good to me, but it is my first Saint Laurent bag. Please help!


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

jsszhng said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here! Was wondering if someone who help authenticate this? Thanks a million in advance!


looks authentic and beautiful with this Hermes twilly


----------



## vesna

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent WOC. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item:  SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM QUILTED CHAIN WALLET (WOC)
> 
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Seller: Deluxe Consignment
> 
> Link: http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/new-saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-chain-wallet-woc/


this link does not show anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: NWT AUTH SAINT LAURENT YSL Suede Monogram Small Crossbody Bag Tassel Red
> Listing Number: 222216899922
> Seller: pa.bay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222216899922


sorry, photos do not contain those for authentication, I would need to see all signatures to see the font


----------



## vesna

is there a pocket inside the bag, serial number should be imprinted in the leather and maybe hardly visible


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Hi Vensa,

Would you tell me if this baby SDJ is authentic? Thanks~~

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/152205972534?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pursejunkie101

vesna said:


> this link does not show anything, sorry



Sorry about that Vesna. The link was removed because the item was sold right away im guessing.


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me



Hi Vesna 

You would not believe what happened to me

She had all the photos of an authentic item but sent me a fake bag... What a scammer... I heard this things happening all the time but didn't think it will happened to me! We should all watch out for this seller!!!


----------



## kkim005

Hi Vesna could you please help authenticate this BDJ clutch. I compared the main logo with my red one and seems like the Y is skinner than the one I have. Have they slightly changed logos on these clutches? Please let me know if you require more photo thanks


----------



## weddinginashell

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you so much V! You are the best!


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> You would not believe what happened to me
> 
> She had all the photos of an authentic item but sent me a fake bag... What a scammer... I heard this things happening all the time but didn't think it will happened to me! We should all watch out for this seller!!!


wooow, this is not complicated to get refund from ebay/Paypal just send photos from add and your photos


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Hi Vesna could you please help authenticate this BDJ clutch. I compared the main logo with my red one and seems like the Y is skinner than the one I have. Have they slightly changed logos on these clutches? Please let me know if you require more photo thanks
> View attachment 3443723
> View attachment 3443725
> View attachment 3443726
> View attachment 3443727
> View attachment 3443728
> 
> View attachment 3443729


I don't know really unless I have paperwork to see and in real life smell and leather, this is the best faked YSL bag ever. Dust  bag looks good though


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> I don't know really unless I have paperwork to see and in real life smell and leather, this is the best faked YSL bag ever. Dust  bag looks good though



You mean you have doubts about this clutch?

She gave me a receipt too but who know if she switched the item 

But it does smell like genuine clutch.... Just Y is skinnier than the one I have....


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> I don't know really unless I have paperwork to see and in real life smell and leather, this is the best faked YSL bag ever. Dust  bag looks good though



Do you think authenticate4u can help me out with this one?? Thanks


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> wooow, this is not complicated to get refund from ebay/Paypal just send photos from add and your photos



Have opened PayPal dispute! What a waste of time and effort! Thanks


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> I don't know really unless I have paperwork to see and in real life smell and leather, this is the best faked YSL bag ever. Dust  bag looks good though



Sorry one more thing I forgot to add the serial number section do you think that will help


----------



## vesna

Shan9jtsy said:


> Hi Vensa,
> 
> Would you tell me if this baby SDJ is authentic? Thanks~~
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/152205972534?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> Sorry one more thing I forgot to add the serial number section do you think that will help


no, I had bought one that looked perfect, serial number, font of gold signature, everything, when i got it - it was smelling like cobbler's ship, on leather glue, cards were with wrong french spelling - especially important is the rectangular one with rounded corners to see the spelling


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> no, I had bought one that looked perfect, serial number, font of gold signature, everything, when i got it - it was smelling like cobbler's ship, on leather glue, cards were with wrong french spelling - especially important is the rectangular one with rounded corners to see the spelling



It doesnt actually smell like anything inside. Not sure if it is a good thing

And because its patent leather it doesn't have strong leather smell...


----------



## vesna

kkim005 said:


> It doesnt actually smell like anything inside. Not sure if it is a good thing
> 
> And because its patent leather it doesn't have strong leather smell...


that is a great thing, because it is not supposed to smell at all. I bought from neiman marcus after ebay scam and that one had no smell, and patent was genuine YSL patent. This clutch can be real


----------



## Shan9jtsy

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thanks Vesna!


----------



## kkim005

vesna said:


> that is a great thing, because it is not supposed to smell at all. I bought from neiman marcus after ebay scam and that one had no smell, and patent was genuine YSL patent. This clutch can be real



Thanks Vesna!!


----------



## cujka

Hello everyone. I am about to by a Muse 2 from a friend of a friened, but not sure about authenticity, can anyone take a look pleesee.Link of the bag is here http:// mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Handbag
Listing Number: 197148 52928
Seller: missduki 
Link: http://mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic


----------



## Luxshopper103

Hi All,

Please authenticate this bag.

Thanks a lot!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...YGja0bo0mtCm0m%2BxaI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cujka

cujka said:


> Hello everyone. I am about to by a Muse 2 from a friend of a friened, but not sure about authenticity, can anyone take a look pleesee.Link of the bag is here http:// mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Handbag
> Listing Number: 197148 52928
> Seller: missduki
> Link: http://mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic


Anyone?


----------



## inamina

Hi Vesna,
Could you please tell me if this Medium Betty is authentic? I've searched a lot and this colour doesn't seem to be very common so I wasn't sure... Thank you! 
https://www.theclosetonlineshop.com/sale/ysl-green-betty-flap-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## Luxshopper103

Please authenticate this bag.

Thanks a lot!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Monogramme-mini-quilted-textured-leather-shoulder-bag-genuine-/201643456349?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=muHqkl04YGja0bo0mtCm0m%2BxaI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/QUOTE]
Hi guys, please see the attached photos for a close up and let me know what you think.

Getting really quite nervous about the bag!

Really appreciate your help!

Thanks


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

I bought this bag, can you tell me if it looks ok?
Thanks!

Item name YSL Muse Two Sac Bag
Item number 131912881839
Seller somethingnewsomethingold

Link  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131912881839?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Luxshopper103

Luxshopper103 said:


> View attachment 3447345
> View attachment 3447346
> View attachment 3447347
> View attachment 3447348
> View attachment 3447349
> View attachment 3447350
> View attachment 3447351
> View attachment 3447352
> View attachment 3447354
> View attachment 3447353
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Monogramme-mini-quilted-textured-leather-shoulder-bag-genuine-/201643456349?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=muHqkl04YGja0bo0mtCm0m%2BxaI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Hi guys, please see the attached photos for a close up and let me know what you think.

Getting really quite nervous about the bag!

Really appreciate your help!

Thanks[/QUOTE]
 Item Name: *Monogramme mini quilted textured-leather shoulder bag
Product code: 652792*


----------



## Kmori

Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Rive Gauche Bag
Seller: Private Seller
Comments: Please help me check this bag. I love the colors and I really want to buy it.
View media item 333View media item 334View media item 336View media item 335View media item 337View media item 341View media item 342View media item 338View media item 339View media item 340


----------



## vesna

Kmori said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Rive Gauche Bag
> Seller: Private Seller
> Comments: Please help me check this bag. I love the colors and I really want to buy it.
> View media item 333View media item 334View media item 336View media item 335View media item 337View media item 341View media item 342View media item 338View media item 339View media item 340


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Luxshopper103 said:


> View attachment 3447345
> View attachment 3447346
> View attachment 3447347
> View attachment 3447348
> View attachment 3447349
> View attachment 3447350
> View attachment 3447351
> View attachment 3447352
> View attachment 3447354
> View attachment 3447353
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Monogramme-mini-quilted-textured-leather-shoulder-bag-genuine-/201643456349?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=muHqkl04YGja0bo0mtCm0m%2BxaI8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Hi guys, please see the attached photos for a close up and let me know what you think.

Getting really quite nervous about the bag!

Really appreciate your help!

Thanks[/QUOTE]
i think it looks good


----------



## vesna

cujka said:


> Hello everyone. I am about to by a Muse 2 from a friend of a friened, but not sure about authenticity, can anyone take a look pleesee.Link of the bag is here http:// mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse 2 Handbag
> Listing Number: 197148 52928
> Seller: missduki
> Link: http://mojekrpice.rs/items/torbe-i-novcanici/2354799/yves-saint-laurent-original
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic


looks good to me, I have two similar bags, not in these colours though,  and love them dearly (BTW, I am originaly from Beograd)


----------



## vesna

inamina said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Could you please tell me if this Medium Betty is authentic? I've searched a lot and this colour doesn't seem to be very common so I wasn't sure... Thank you!
> https://www.theclosetonlineshop.com/sale/ysl-green-betty-flap-shoulder-bag.html


i think it looks fine


----------



## inamina

vesna said:


> i think it looks fine


Thank you!


----------



## Kmori

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much Vesna


----------



## Luxshopper103

vesna said:


> Hi guys, please see the attached photos for a close up and let me know what you think.
> 
> Getting really quite nervous about the bag!
> 
> Really appreciate your help!
> 
> Thanks


i think it looks good[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cujka

cujka said:


> Anyone?


Thx very much, i have bought it, its look perfect  i am from BG too. thx vesna very much


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

I bought this bag, can you tell me if it looks ok?
Thanks!

Item name YSL Muse Two Sac Bag
Item number 131912881839
Seller somethingnewsomethingold

Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131912881839?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! Could u check this for me pls?

Item: ysl cabas chyc medium
Listing no: na
Seller: Shoppersdelight by Carla
Website: none as she only sells thru private messages 
Photos were taken by the seller


----------



## vesna

ginaki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought this bag, can you tell me if it looks ok?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name YSL Muse Two Sac Bag
> Item number 131912881839
> Seller somethingnewsomethingold
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131912881839?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi! Could u check this for me pls?
> 
> Item: ysl cabas chyc medium
> Listing no: na
> Seller: Shoppersdelight by Carla
> Website: none as she only sells thru private messages
> Photos were taken by the seller
> 
> View attachment 3448667
> 
> View attachment 3448660
> View attachment 3448661
> View attachment 3448662
> View attachment 3448663
> View attachment 3448664
> View attachment 3448665
> View attachment 3448666


looks good to me


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you Vesna.


----------



## ginaki

Thank you lovely vesna!


vesna said:


> looks authentic


----------



## Sookie888

Could you check this for me pls???

Item: YSL Monogram Cabas
Listing no: na
Seller: Private Seller
Website: na (photos were provided by the seller)


----------



## Sookie888

And this one too. 

Item: SLP Duffle 6 Bag
Seller: Private Seller
Link: NA (she holds viewing party at her place for clients and friends) 
Photos were taken by me






View attachment 3449930
View attachment 3449931
View attachment 3449932


----------



## Elenahad

hi do you think this bag is authentic? since the seller does not accept paypal i need by 100% sure before bidding.

item number: 172319524574
seller: lovever2411
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172319524574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Could you check this for me pls???
> 
> Item: YSL Monogram Cabas
> Listing no: na
> Seller: Private Seller
> Website: na (photos were provided by the seller)
> View attachment 3449721
> View attachment 3449722
> View attachment 3449723
> View attachment 3449724
> View attachment 3449725
> View attachment 3449726
> View attachment 3449727
> View attachment 3449728


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> And this one too.
> 
> Item: SLP Duffle 6 Bag
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: NA (she holds viewing party at her place for clients and friends)
> Photos were taken by me
> 
> View attachment 3449920
> View attachment 3449921
> View attachment 3449923
> View attachment 3449924
> View attachment 3449925
> View attachment 3449930
> View attachment 3449931
> View attachment 3449932


I can't see details (signatures) well at all, I am sorry, I can't tell


----------



## vesna

Elenahad said:


> hi do you think this bag is authentic? since the seller does not accept paypal i need by 100% sure before bidding.
> 
> item number: 172319524574
> seller: lovever2411
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172319524574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


sorry, there were no clear pics to identify


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> I can't see details (signatures) well at all, I am sorry, I can't tell


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> View attachment 3451553
> View attachment 3451554
> View attachment 3451555
> View attachment 3451556
> View attachment 3451557


looks fine to me


----------



## Sookie888

vesna said:


> looks fine to me



Thank you.


----------



## Charliesophia94

Hey guys I recently purchased a YSL monogram tassle bag off eBay for £640, so posting listing info would be pointless as its ended, however seller only just informed me it was a gift and there's no way she can prove authenticity. She's insisted the bag has a serial number which she's told me is: *SP0035A668RY*

Here are some pictures of the bag, please help!

View media item 382View media item 383View media item 384View media item 385View media item 386


----------



## vesna

Charliesophia94 said:


> Hey guys I recently purchased a YSL monogram tassle bag off eBay for £640, so posting listing info would be pointless as its ended, however seller only just informed me it was a gift and there's no way she can prove authenticity. She's insisted the bag has a serial number which she's told me is: *SP0035A668RY*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the bag, please help!
> 
> View media item 382View media item 383View media item 384View media item 385View media item 386


sorry, I have no way of knowing from these photos, no indicator of authenticity is photographed, no signatures to recognize the font


----------



## moumita

Hi,

Could you please authenticate the bag?
Item: Saint Laurent Gold Clutch
Seller: rianna140489
Item Number: 152224644387
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Gold-Clutch-/152224644387?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ky2wang88

Please help me authenticate this Ysl Saint Lauren wallet.

Pics are here
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByYdH5udDJtoLS1wVnYweHBxTHM

Thanks


----------



## sliwan14

Hi,
Can you please help authenticate this YSL clutch.
Black YSL Ligne Y Clutch
Seller- jajan1910.7ra0iya
Link-http://m.ebay.com/itm/222236984244
Thank you in advance!
NS


----------



## coca_baby

Authenticated, thank you!


----------



## vesna

Ky2wang88 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Ysl Saint Lauren wallet.
> 
> Pics are here
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByYdH5udDJtoLS1wVnYweHBxTHM
> 
> Thanks


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

sliwan14 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authenticate this YSL clutch.
> Black YSL Ligne Y Clutch
> Seller- jajan1910.7ra0iya
> Link-http://m.ebay.com/itm/222236984244
> Thank you in advance!
> NS
> View attachment 3457150
> View attachment 3457151
> View attachment 3457152
> View attachment 3457153
> View attachment 3457154


I can't see inner leather tag signature well because it is under an angle, if you make a clear straight one, i might have an idea


----------



## vesna

moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Gold Clutch
> Seller: rianna140489
> Item Number: 152224644387
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Gold-Clutch-/152224644387?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am not sure because I can't see clear signatures and how N connects to T in every Saint and Laurent word, also tag is saying fushia ??? I am confused here, she is not representing it fairly


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Hi there!!
Can you please help authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc bag?
Seller: private
Thank you kindly


----------



## vesna

QU33NR3MI said:


> Hi there!!
> Can you please help authenticate this YSL Cabas Chyc bag?
> Seller: private
> Thank you kindly


looks authentic to me


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Hi there,

Can you assist in authenticating this bag? I have also attached more photos here. 

Item: Saint Laurent Betty Bag - Black with Black Hardware
Seller: au-lu55
Item Number:152226859511
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...859511?hash=item23716d89f7:g:waYAAOSwgmJXyMLa


----------



## Doge1023

Hi there! Can someone help me with this item?
Item name: Saint Laurent Paris YSL Burgundy Cross body Camera Bag
Item #: 252526274564
Seller name: aperpareplane 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252526274564

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## vesna

Yv_fantasy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you assist in authenticating this bag? I have also attached more photos here.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Betty Bag - Black with Black Hardware
> Seller: au-lu55
> Item Number:152226859511
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...859511?hash=item23716d89f7:g:waYAAOSwgmJXyMLa
> 
> View attachment 3459806
> View attachment 3459807
> View attachment 3459808
> View attachment 3459809
> View attachment 3459810


I can't see main details well, something looks off to me for now


----------



## vesna

Blushallday said:


> Hello
> Can someone please authenticate this YSL Small Sac De Jour?
> Item name yves saint laurent brown leather sac de jour small handbag purse w/strap
> Item# 351828416219
> Seller: Anniesuniqueaccessories
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351828416219
> Comments: seller seems  to have a good rep on TPF


authentic


----------



## vesna

Blushallday said:


> And another one to authenticate please im on a Sac De Jour hunting spree!
> Item name: saint laurent nano sac de jour snake black bag tote rare ysl
> Item# 262613220596
> Seller: rubyslippers4159
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262613220596Comment: other listings seem to be her own second hand items no fishy activity in items for sale and feedback


listing was removed, that is what the link is showing


----------



## vesna

Doge1023 said:


> Hi there! Can someone help me with this item?
> Item name: Saint Laurent Paris YSL Burgundy Cross body Camera Bag
> Item #: 252526274564
> Seller name: aperpareplane
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252526274564
> 
> Thanks in advance !!


I don't see signatures well enough, sorry


----------



## thebridegene

Item: YSL Classic Medium College Monogram Saint Laurent Bag In Claret Matela
Listing Number: 182269520985
Seller: aida87874
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Clas...nt-Laurent-Bag-In-Claret-Matela-/182269520985

Thanks in advance for your time checking the authenticity of this bag.


----------



## thebridegene

Would also like to know if this looks good? Thank you kindly. 

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Satchel Leather Bag
Listing Number: 322254369589
Seller: carymary3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...int-Laurent-Satchel-Leather-Bag-/322254369589


----------



## dorian80

Hi, could you look at this sac de jour for me? Thank you so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Black Leather Handbag 100% authentic
Listing number: 282118876914
Seller: lavishlife7147
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...876914?hash=item41af986ef2:g:FggAAOSwPRlXnkaX
Comments: seller seems reputable


----------



## sliwan14

vesna said:


> I can't see inner leather tag signature well because it is under an angle, if you make a clear straight one, i might have an idea


Hi,
Please see the additional images. Also came with a little square of leather is that common? Lastly, should the control number inside the bag match he number on the little white description card? Also noticed the black controls card says 1-0?? Thanks in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 hanks in advance.


----------



## Doge1023

vesna said:


> I don't see signatures well enough, sorry



I asked the seller for additional pictures. Hope these help!


----------



## sliwan14

vesna said:


> I can't see inner leather tag signature well because it is under an angle, if you make a clear straight one, i might have an idea


Did you happen to see the new pictures I posted?  Please let me know if you need any additional photos and thank you in advance for the help!!


----------



## vesna

Blushallday said:


> Hm seems to be working for me i just took some screenshots from the add also.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262613220596


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

thebridegene said:


> Item: YSL Classic Medium College Monogram Saint Laurent Bag In Claret Matela
> Listing Number: 182269520985
> Seller: aida87874
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Clas...nt-Laurent-Bag-In-Claret-Matela-/182269520985
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time checking the authenticity of this bag.


I am not sure about this bag, I don't know it well enough, sorry


----------



## vesna

thebridegene said:


> Would also like to know if this looks good? Thank you kindly.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Monogram Saint Laurent Satchel Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 322254369589
> Seller: carymary3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...int-Laurent-Satchel-Leather-Bag-/322254369589


Ia m not sure about this one either, signatures are not clear enough to see font clearly, sorry


----------



## vesna

dorian80 said:


> Hi, could you look at this sac de jour for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Black Leather Handbag 100% authentic
> Listing number: 282118876914
> Seller: lavishlife7147
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...876914?hash=item41af986ef2:g:FggAAOSwPRlXnkaX
> Comments: seller seems reputable


photos are blurry, but some details I can see clearly look good to me


----------



## vesna

sliwan14 said:


> Hi,
> Please see the additional images. Also came with a little square of leather is that common? Lastly, should the control number inside the bag match he number on the little white description card? Also noticed the black controls card says 1-0?? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463455
> View attachment 3463456
> View attachment 3463457
> View attachment 3463458
> View attachment 3463459
> View attachment 3463455
> View attachment 3463456
> View attachment 3463457
> View attachment 3463458
> View attachment 3463459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanks in advance.


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Doge1023 said:


> View attachment 3463936
> View attachment 3463937
> View attachment 3463938
> View attachment 3463939
> View attachment 3463936
> View attachment 3463937
> View attachment 3463938
> View attachment 3463939
> 
> 
> I asked the seller for additional pictures. Hope these help!


i think it looks OK


----------



## tiffanysophia

Item: ysl muse
Listing Number: Item #YVE46430
Seller: therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-321
Comments: I love this bag and got it for a good price but I'm curious because it does not have many photos, and also because there is not the "y" stitching on the key fob as well as on the bag itself. I thought they all had "y" stitched on the key fob! Unless some do some don't? I don't have a year or any information other than what's in the link Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vesna

tiffanysophia said:


> Item: ysl muse
> Listing Number: Item #YVE46430
> Seller: therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-321
> Comments: I love this bag and got it for a good price but I'm curious because it does not have many photos, and also because there is not the "y" stitching on the key fob as well as on the bag itself. I thought they all had "y" stitched on the key fob! Unless some do some don't? I don't have a year or any information other than what's in the link Thanks in advance!!


yes, this is a Muse oversize, amazing bag for amazing price


----------



## tiffanysophia

vesna said:


> yes, this is a Muse oversize, amazing bag for amazing price


Right?!!! I couldn't believe it! Can you help me answer the question if all muse bags have the "y" stitched into the key fob or not? I've searched online and can't find any info. Thank you!


----------



## vesna

tiffanysophia said:


> Right?!!! I couldn't believe it! Can you help me answer the question if all muse bags have the "y" stitched into the key fob or not? I've searched online and can't find any info. Thank you!


yes, but only on one side, the back is plain like the one here.....it seems to me that this one is turned to the back side in all photos...see here in YSL reference library on our forum, photos of muse bags with all various orientations of key fob:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-ysl-muse-bags-here.368709/


----------



## ming1021

Please help authenticate sac de jour. my friend is selling the bag but she bought it from a seller in saudi. Over-all the bag looks okay but just having some questions on the authenticity card. I can't seem to find the correct model in ysl site and instead of sac de jour its indicated as YSL BO MINI SAC JOUR. not sure if there is really this model description
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## vesna

ming1021 said:


> Please help authenticate sac de jour. my friend is selling the bag but she bought it from a seller in saudi. Over-all the bag looks okay but just having some questions on the authenticity card. I can't seem to find the correct model in ysl site and instead of sac de jour its indicated as YSL BO MINI SAC JOUR. not sure if there is really this model description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468151
> View attachment 3468152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know really, sorry, I hope someone who has seen this bag in real life would respond


----------



## thebridegene

Item: Saint Laurent blogger bag
Listing Number: 282174283889
Seller: favoriteicecream44
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...enger-Bag-box-dust-bag-cards-inc/282174283889

Appreciate your help authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

thebridegene said:


> Item: Saint Laurent blogger bag
> Listing Number: 282174283889
> Seller: favoriteicecream44
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...enger-Bag-box-dust-bag-cards-inc/282174283889
> 
> Appreciate your help authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance!


I can't see many indicators of authenticity, what I do see looks authentic though


----------



## thebridegene

vesna said:


> I can't see many indicators of authenticity, what I do see looks authentic though


No worries, thanks heaps!


----------



## amy_86

Dear all, 

Any thoughts on this ? Seller from my local reebonz closet listing. Its a baby monogram although im eteing on smtg bigger with top handle but this looks cute. The thing is, the stamping looks off to me. It looks messy >.< 

Item : YSL baby monogram chain bag
Seller : huay_fang
Url: reebonz closet app (malaysia)









Thanx in advance ^^


----------



## vesna

amy_86 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any thoughts on this ? Seller from my local reebonz closet listing. Its a baby monogram although im eteing on smtg bigger with top handle but this looks cute. The thing is, the stamping looks off to me. It looks messy >.<
> 
> Item : YSL baby monogram chain bag
> Seller : huay_fang
> Url: reebonz closet app (malaysia)
> 
> View attachment 3469750
> View attachment 3469751
> View attachment 3469752
> View attachment 3469753
> View attachment 3469754
> View attachment 3469755
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance ^^


I can't see it clearly - the stamp, if you would provide clear large photos of all the signatures, including serial number, I could say something about it


----------



## tarebear418

Hello, can you please authenticate the following bag:

Item:  New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby Leather Tote Bag Tan
Listing Number: 291877948137
Seller: lilqdee24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...Jour-Baby-Leather-Tote-Bag-Tan-/291877948137?

Thanks!


----------



## xoapplevxo

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, all I see is that front of the tag looks good, serial number I do not know because I can not recognize the bag in the photo. I know  it is hard to make good photo of a  patent bag, but I can not figure out. Sorry, Vesna


----------



## xoapplevxo

Please help me if thia is fake or not. This is already my 3rd post asking the question, im sorry im just new here


----------



## xoapplevxo

Thank you so much for replying this is the serial number


----------



## vesna

xoapplevxo said:


> Thank you so much for replying this is the serial number


looks authentic to me


----------



## amy_86

vesna said:


> I can't see it clearly - the stamp, if you would provide clear large photos of all the signatures, including serial number, I could say something about it



Dear Vesna,

Thanks for looking and your swift response ^^
It took me forever to ask the seller for detailed pics. She said she tried her best to take serial code pic.


----------



## vesna

amy_86 said:


> Dear Vesna,
> 
> Thanks for looking and your swift response ^^
> It took me forever to ask the seller for detailed pics. She said she tried her best to take serial code pic.
> 
> View attachment 3471270
> View attachment 3471271


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

tarebear418 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item:  New Authentic Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby Leather Tote Bag Tan
> Listing Number: 291877948137
> Seller: lilqdee24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...Jour-Baby-Leather-Tote-Bag-Tan-/291877948137?
> 
> Thanks!


looks good to me


----------



## amy_86

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks Vesna ^^ you are swift and helpful authenticator. Really appreciate that


----------



## mmelonbar

Hello,

would you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Saint Laurent Small Grained Sac De Jour Leather Satchel MSRP $2750
Listing #: 172346678142
Seller: lux896
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17234667814...31e54602370&bu=42955381535&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

thank you!


----------



## moumita

Hi,
Could you please authenticate the bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Gold Clutch
Listing Number: 152248430307
Seller: rianna140489
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...430307?hash=item2372b6aee3:g:2UcAAOSwNRdX4Lb2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!!

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Medium Kate Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
Item #: 222254754499
Seller: jelly_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22225475449...5361309c0ad&bu=44433109789&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## vesna

amy_86 said:


> Thanks Vesna ^^ you are swift and helpful authenticator. Really appreciate that


thank you


----------



## vesna

mmelonbar said:


> Hello,
> 
> would you please authenticate this bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Small Grained Sac De Jour Leather Satchel MSRP $2750
> Listing #: 172346678142
> Seller: lux896
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17234667814...31e54602370&bu=42955381535&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> thank you!


photos are too small to resolve details, sorry, and also inner tag with signature is important, as well as serial number


----------



## vesna

moumita said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate the bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Gold Clutch
> Listing Number: 152248430307
> Seller: rianna140489
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...430307?hash=item2372b6aee3:g:2UcAAOSwNRdX4Lb2
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know, the font is somewhere OK, and some details are not OK< however it might be due to grainy texture of leather. I am not sure, sorry, inner tag is strange, I have not seen it in real life, but someone else might have...hope someone else will comment


----------



## vesna

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Medium Kate Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 222254754499
> Seller: jelly_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22225475449...5361309c0ad&bu=44433109789&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


I have a bad feeling about this one, but I am not sure enough to say firmly...inner leather tag and serial number would be great to have -  large, clear photos


----------



## Nikky46

Hi everyone!! I have recently bought this clutch from a group online. Was hoping that you may be able to authenticate for me please  
Item: ysl belle du jour clutch
Listing Number: ?? 
Seller: on a facebook group
Link: n/a
Comments: I have put the photos below. Though it was a little weird that the printed rectangle ink is blotchy and wondered why it says saint laurent instead of ysl? Is it from a receipt? I have never seen one in store as I live regional so any help would be great!! 

Thanks so much!

Nikky


----------



## k5ml3k

vesna said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one, but I am not sure enough to say firmly...inner leather tag and serial number would be great to have -  large, clear photos



I kinda did too..:I didn't realize that I had requested to get a similar item authenticated from this seller and both listing has the some of the same pics. I'm going to pass. Thanh you so much though!


----------



## vesna

Nikky46 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have recently bought this clutch from a group online. Was hoping that you may be able to authenticate for me please
> Item: ysl belle du jour clutch
> Listing Number: ??
> Seller: on a facebook group
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I have put the photos below. Though it was a little weird that the printed rectangle ink is blotchy and wondered why it says saint laurent instead of ysl? Is it from a receipt? I have never seen one in store as I live regional so any help would be great!!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Nikky


this one looks good, this is the old item from YSL era, dust bag, papers , everything is YSL before Slimane and looks good to me ...it would be great to see serial number from inside the pocket to confirm the one on the paper, should be the same


----------



## _justsam

Hi Everyone,

Item: YSL Kate Medium Monogram Tassel Satchel in Black Leather 
Listing Number: ?? ( Style I.D for the newest edition of the model on YSL site is: 354119C150J1000)
Seller: On kijiji
Link: n/a because it was taken down after I purchased

I'm from Toronto and theres a site called kijiji where I bought my first YSL from a private seller. The only issue is there is a no buyer protection. There are many things I found real about the bag, the inside interior pocket the 'N' and 'T' of the "Saint Laurent" were connected, (ive read thats one sign to tell the authenticity), it does say saint laurent paris on the holes where the chain comes out and on the tassle, and the feel of the inside and outside leather and suede feel real. However as I looked more closely and compared to other models I notice a few red alarms. If you guys could please help me and let me know what you think. I have looked into grave detail and searched online as well. I am going to stop by my nearest mall that carries YSL and compare. They dont verify bags that are not theirs, so the most were able to do is compare.

I took a few notes of the questionable concerns of my bag that I am very much losing sleep over:

1. In the inner pocket the sku or style code for the bag matches the first set of style I.D numbers: "354119", however it does not represent the last set. Also it is not engraved or embedded however it has this gold print. Another big factor, the inner pocket does not say made in italy on the outside (just the inside with the sku/style I.D font).

2. The authenticity card and care card info looks off to me, the card does not say the monogram and the format is odd, doesnt look like other cards I've seen with jotted lines. As well the dustbag I feel could be fake as the "N and T" (in Saint and Laurent) are not connected but inside the tag, the letters are. Also the dustbag, the label is more further down not in the middle and the drawstring is on the left not the right like everyone else's.

3. I've noticed on other monogram bags, the base interior of the bag have these white lines and mine does not. 

4. As for the chain of the bag, it does feel heavy and nice but where the plated "saint laurent" is, again it the 'n' and 't' are not connected. On the opposite side where there is like a screw, it is not as indented as I've noticed on other people's bags.

5. Lastly, in the inside clasp, the "saint laurent paris" the logo is indented and seems very small and faint, whereas other bags the leathers are stamped in gold and noticeable. The inside of my bag is suede so I can understand the indented/engraved dent could not be gold but it still seems smaller than comparable stamps to the leathers of other bags.

I've posted the pictures where I'm skeptic about but I also posted pictures of why I think the bag itself is real? I'm not sure if im overreacting, but this was my first time buying from a stranger. Maybe only the authenticity card and the dustbag is not real? But the bag and chain seem almost so close to real I find it hard to believe a replica could be so spot on however I have to be realistic. Please help and I apologize in advance for my eagerness lol. Thank you hope to hear from some of you soon. I am hoping its real ... dont we all lol
View attachment 3478214
View attachment 3478216
View attachment 3478218
View attachment 3478219


----------



## vesna

_justsam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm from Toronto and theres a site called kijiji where I bought my first YSL from a private seller, a medium Kate Monogram Tassel Satchel in Black leather. The only issue is there is a no buyer protection. There are many things I found real about the bag, the inside interior pocket the 'N' and 'T' of the "Saint Laurent" were connected, (ive read thats one sign to tell the authenticity), it does say saint laurent paris on the holes where the chain comes out and on the tassle, and the feel of the inside and outside leather and suede feel real. However as I looked more closely and compared to other models I notice a few red alarms. If you guys could please help me and let me know what you think. I have looked into grave detail and searched online as well. I am going to stop by my nearest mall that carries YSL and compare. They dont verify bags that are not theirs, so the most were able to do is compare.
> 
> I took a few notes of the questionable concerns of my bag that I am very much losing sleep over:
> 
> 1. In the inner pocket the sku or style code for the bag matches the first set of numbers: "354119", however it does not represent the last set. Also it is not engraved or embedded however it has this gold print. Another big factor, the inner pocket does not say made in italy on the outside (just the inside with the possibly fake sku font).
> 
> 2. The authenticity card and care card info looks off to me, the card does not say the monogram and the format is odd. As well the dustbag I feel could be fake as the "N and T" (in Saint and Laurent) are not connected but inside the tag is. Also the dustbag, the label is more further down and the drawstring is on the left not the right like everyone else's.
> 
> 3. I've noticed on other monogram bags, the base interior of the bag have these white lines and mine does not.
> 
> 4. As for the chain of the bag, it does feel heavy and nice but where the plated "saint laurent" is, again it the 'n' and 't' are not connected. On the opposite side where there is like a screw, it is not as indented as I've noticed on other people's bags.
> 
> 5. Lastly, in the inside clasp, the "saint laurent paris" the logo is indented and seems very small and faint, whereas other bags the leathers are stamped in gold and noticeable. The inside of my bag is suede so I can understand the indented/engraved dent but it still seems smaller than comparable stamps to the leathers of other bags.
> 
> I've posted the pictures where I'm skeptic about but I also posted pictures of why I think the bag itself is real? I'm not sure if im overreacting, but this was my first time buying from a stranger. Maybe the authencity card and the dustbag is not real? But the bag and chain seem almost so close to real I find it hard to believe a replica could be so spot on however I have to be realistic. Please help and I apologize in advance for my eagerness lol. Thank you hope to hear from some of you soon. I am hoping its real ... dont we all lol
> View attachment 3478214
> View attachment 3478216
> View attachment 3478218
> View attachment 3478219


papers are probably not from this bag, serial number does not match and ligne is a different bag altogether, hardware is a bit tricky on this one, I am not sure but few features are off, however signature looks fine to me......I don't know, very hard to tell with any certainty


----------



## _justsam

vesna said:


> papers are probably not from this bag, serial number does not match and ligne is a different bag altogether, hardware is a bit tricky on this one, I am not sure but few features are off, however signature looks fine to me......I don't know, very hard to tell with any certainty



Thank you so much for the fast reply... Do you think the chain where the indent and the stamp is real? Does the inner slot pocket where it does not say "made in italy" on the outside but it does say it in the inside, mean anything?


----------



## vesna

_justsam said:


> Thank you so much for the fast reply... Do you think the chain where the indent and the stamp is real? Does the inner slot pocket where it does not say "made in italy" on the outside but it does say it in the inside, mean anything?


signatures look good to me, it is hardware that bothers me but it is because I don't know it enough...for that it would be great to see in store similar bag to compare.....where in Toronto you can find it ?


----------



## _justsam

vesna said:


> signatures look good to me, it is hardware that bothers me but it is because I don't know it enough...for that it would be great to see in store similar bag to compare.....where in Toronto you can find it ?





vesna said:


> signatures look good to me, it is hardware that bothers me but it is because I don't know it enough...for that it would be great to see in store similar bag to compare.....where in Toronto you can find it ?




I'll try to compare it to a similar bag in store, however it's hard to find the exact bag and I'm not sure if my interior is different because of the year? In toronto there is a mall called Yorkdale, and a luxury retail store called Holt Renefrew. I'm not sure if I can take pictures but I already know they have different styles. I'm just not sure myself if all the hardware in this bag matches for ysl.... And what did you mean by signatures exactly?


----------



## _justsam

vesna said:


> signatures look good to me, it is hardware that bothers me but it is because I don't know it enough...for that it would be great to see in store similar bag to compare.....where in Toronto you can find it ?





vesna said:


> signatures look good to me, it is hardware that bothers me but it is because I don't know it enough...for that it would be great to see in store similar bag to compare.....where in Toronto you can find it ?




I'll try to compare it to a similar bag in store, however it's hard to find the exact bag and I'm not sure if my interior is different because of the year? In toronto there is a mall called Yorkdale, and a luxury retail store called Holt Renefrew. I'm not sure if I can take pictures but I already know they have different styles. I'm just not sure myself if all the hardware in this bag matches for ysl.... And what did you mean by signatures exactly?


----------



## vesna

_justsam said:


> I'll try to compare it to a similar bag in store, however it's hard to find the exact bag and I'm not sure if my interior is different because of the year? In toronto there is a mall called Yorkdale, and a luxury retail store called Holt Renefrew. I'm not sure if I can take pictures but I already know they have different styles. I'm just not sure myself if all the hardware in this bag matches for ysl.... And what did you mean by signatures exactly?


UPS, sorry I did not even see the inside of the pocket carefully, I don't know about this bag, what kind of serial number printing it has,  this gold print is usual in small bags and clutches on satin interior, however leather ones  just have imprint in leather, not stamped gold....again, I don't know this one well, I am so sorry 

 signatures - I meant Saint Laurent font
Holt we had and then they were gone, and the choices were a disaster here anyway, perhaps it is better in Toronto


----------



## _justsam

vesna said:


> UPS, sorry I did not even see the inside of the pocket carefully, I don't know about this bag, what kind of serial number printing it has,  this gold print is usual in small bags and clutches on satin interior, however leather ones  just have imprint in leather, not stamped gold....again, I don't know this one well, I am so sorry
> 
> signatures - I meant Saint Laurent font
> Holt we had and then they were gone, and the choices were a disaster here anyway, perhaps it is better in Toronto




Thank you Vesna! I'll see what happens tomorrow and respond with the results. Do you think the dust bag is fake? It has the tag in the inside... just the drawstring is on the left instead of normal right and the lettering is more positioned at the bottom then the middle.


----------



## vesna

_justsam said:


> Thank you Vesna! I'll see what happens tomorrow and respond with the results. Do you think the dust bag is fake? It has the tag in the inside... just the drawstring is on the left instead of normal right and the lettering is more positioned at the bottom then the middle.


variation like that do happen, it does look OK to me, I am not searching for an authentic one online to see the close-up details, but can't find any with interir photographed. is there any signature (Saint laurent) on the inside of flap ?


----------



## _justsam

vesna said:


> variation like that do happen, it does look OK to me, I am not searching for an authentic one online to see the close-up details, but can't find any with interir photographed. is there any signature (Saint laurent) on the inside of flap ?




I couldn't find any close up details online myself unfortunately. And the holt at Yorkdale doesn't carry a wide selection so I'll be going there in hopes to compare to other bags and models. From my first post, I posted a picture of the inside flap, its smaller yet indented.


----------



## _justsam

Its engraved in the inside flap, I assume because the inside material is suede/fabric?


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Hi everyone 
This is my first time posting on purse forum, so I hope I do it the right way. 

Item: YSL Monogram College medium quilted satchel
Listing Number: 252560785506
Seller: charbonnier275
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...785506?hash=item3acdcbc062:g:5nkAAOSw9IpXxJz7
Comments: I'm very curious to know if this bag is real or fake, so if you are able to help my out, I would be super grateful


----------



## lamh

Hello,
I recently purchased this bag and received it today. I'm 99% sure it's authentic, but what's throwing me off is that the logo on the inside flap is ever so slightly off center (more to the left to be exact). Can this happen sometimes with authentic YSL's? I searched this seller online and she seems pretty reputable...  Thank you!

Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing #: 393953BOW011000 (i'm assuming this is style id?)
Seller: jodidayscloset
Link: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/saint-laurent-small-wallet-on-chain-woc-blackgold


----------



## bloomsoftulle

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Wallet On Chain 100% Authentic
Listing Number: 272393721138
Seller: throughlm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Wallet-On-Chain-100-Authentic-/272393721138?
Comments: I would really appreciate any help determining this bag's authenticity. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jlebeann

Hello! I found a Chyc clutch at a TJX store and scooped it up thinking I really scored. I got home and then starting questioning its authenticity...
1. The bag looks like it was previously used. There are impressions and what looks to be rings of make-up from possibly a powder foundation;
2. There is no serial number or tag inside;
3. There are two "belt loop"-type things where one would attach a strap but I have never seen a strap with this clutch;
4. Made In Italy stamped inside.

What do you guys think? Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Hi authenticators! Would you please take a look at this bag. I already own it. Thanks!!

Large muse


----------



## fammi

Hi!

I would like to authenticate this bag.  

Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=83402520&ref=conversation&fks=83402520
Seller: Dani
Item: YSL Saint Laurent

Thank you so much! :-*


----------



## vesna

_justsam said:


> Its engraved in the inside flap, I assume because the inside material is suede/fabric?


this looks right


----------



## vesna

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi everyone
> This is my first time posting on purse forum, so I hope I do it the right way.
> 
> Item: YSL Monogram College medium quilted satchel
> Listing Number: 252560785506
> Seller: charbonnier275
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...785506?hash=item3acdcbc062:g:5nkAAOSw9IpXxJz7
> Comments: I'm very curious to know if this bag is real or fake, so if you are able to help my out, I would be super grateful


i can't see a lot of details which I need to be sure, but this bag was sold (same photos) bu the seller earlier......two exactly the same ????


----------



## vesna

jlebeann said:


> Hello! I found a Chyc clutch at a TJX store and scooped it up thinking I really scored. I got home and then starting questioning its authenticity...
> 1. The bag looks like it was previously used. There are impressions and what looks to be rings of make-up from possibly a powder foundation;
> 2. There is no serial number or tag inside;
> 3. There are two "belt loop"-type things where one would attach a strap but I have never seen a strap with this clutch;
> 4. Made In Italy stamped inside.
> 
> What do you guys think? Thank you!


not sure, it seems like the bag was used and is missing accessories....for however authenticity we need ALL the prints, imprints, signatures you can possibly make sharp and clear


----------



## vesna

Jennifer Miles said:


> Hi authenticators! Would you please take a look at this bag. I already own it. Thanks!!
> 
> Large muse
> View attachment 3480349
> View attachment 3480350
> View attachment 3480351
> View attachment 3480353


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

fammi said:


> View attachment 3480592
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I would like to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Link: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=83402520&ref=conversation&fks=83402520
> Seller: Dani
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent
> 
> Thank you so much! :-*


possibly authentic, you can't make a clear photo of the saint Laurent print on the leather tab inside ? as straight as possible


----------



## lamh

Hello,
I recently purchased this bag and received it today. I'm 99% sure it's authentic, but what's throwing me off is that the logo on the inside flap is ever so slightly off center (more to the left to be exact). Can this happen sometimes with authentic YSL's? I searched this seller online and she seems pretty reputable... Thank you!

Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing #: NA
Seller: jodidayscloset
Link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/saint-laurent-small-wallet-on-chain-woc-blackgold


----------



## vesna

lamh said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased this bag and received it today. I'm 99% sure it's authentic, but what's throwing me off is that the logo on the inside flap is ever so slightly off center (more to the left to be exact). Can this happen sometimes with authentic YSL's? I searched this seller online and she seems pretty reputable... Thank you!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Listing #: NA
> Seller: jodidayscloset
> Link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/saint-laurent-small-wallet-on-chain-woc-blackgold


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

purselossie said:


> Item: Saint Laurent *Baby Sac De Jour In Grained Leather Black *
> *Serial Number: TCT392032-1215
> This bag didn't come with an inside pocket, which is why I am concerned, but could it be an older version, or the baby size doesn't have one? Let me know if you need me to snap a better pic.
> 
> View attachment 3481577
> View attachment 3481576
> View attachment 3481575
> *


I have seen  this style without the pocket, details look good to me


----------



## lamh

vesna said:


> looks good to me


thanks so much vesna!


----------



## Jennifer Miles

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you Vesna!!


----------



## fammi

vesna said:


> possibly authentic, you can't make a clear photo of the saint Laurent print on the leather tab inside ? as straight as possible


The seller is afraid to bend the bag
more than she already has, so she wouldn't provide me with more pictures other than what she had in her auction. Is it possible to authenticate the bag on these pictures, or do is the picture of the Saint Laurent bag determening? I reeeeaally want this bag, but don't wanna pay that much money for a fake bag! Thanks


----------



## kissberry

Item: 
*LARGE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE SATCHEL IN BLACK MIXED MATELASSÉ LEATHER*

Listing Number: 152257294817
Seller: silverqueen727
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152257294817
Comments: Seller rest assure the item is authentic, I even pointed out that the white tag in the photo states a different bag and she reassure me that it was the wrong tag and she sent off the original tag to this bag to the other person that she sold the 'sac ligne y' to.  When I received the bag I was first thrown off by the box that it came in because the of all the current boxes I see, there's a square indent and this one doesn't have it plus there's is a gap between the N and T in laureNT which should always be connected.  In addition I have the same style bag in the blue suede material and the flap magnetic snap is much bigger without saint laurent embossed on it, is this normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

fammi said:


> The seller is afraid to bend the bag
> more than she already has, so she wouldn't provide me with more pictures other than what she had in her auction. Is it possible to authenticate the bag on these pictures, or do is the picture of the Saint Laurent bag determening? I reeeeaally want this bag, but don't wanna pay that much money for a fake bag! Thanks


it does look fine to me, the material inside looks genuine, and all the details look fine, I can't say 100% in case it is a great replica, but details which I see look fine to me


----------



## vesna

kissberry said:


> Item:
> *LARGE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT ENVELOPE SATCHEL IN BLACK MIXED MATELASSÉ LEATHER*
> 
> Listing Number: 152257294817
> Seller: silverqueen727
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152257294817
> Comments: Seller rest assure the item is authentic, I even pointed out that the white tag in the photo states a different bag and she reassure me that it was the wrong tag and she sent off the original tag to this bag to the other person that she sold the 'sac ligne y' to.  When I received the bag I was first thrown off by the box that it came in because the of all the current boxes I see, there's a square indent and this one doesn't have it plus there's is a gap between the N and T in laureNT which should always be connected.  In addition I have the same style bag in the blue suede material and the flap magnetic snap is much bigger without saint laurent embossed on it, is this normal? Thanks in advance!


all those are bad signs, can you return it ?


----------



## ktmnsbd

Item: Small black Sac de Jour
Listing Number: 162219709741
Seller: mtlcitybrandshop
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162219709741
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! I have never owned a Saint Laurent product before and am completely in love with this bag. I wish I had the means to purchase it from the store but alas, I've been searching eBay and fashionphile for some good prices and I saw this listing and it's almost too good to be true. I'm kind of iffy about how blurry some of the pictures are and how theres a random picture at the end of Chanel flats. Thank you for any help. (Sorry I'm unable to directly post any pictures onto this comment - I'm currently on mobile)


----------



## vesna

ktmnsbd said:


> Item: Small black Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 162219709741
> Seller: mtlcitybrandshop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162219709741
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! I have never owned a Saint Laurent product before and am completely in love with this bag. I wish I had the means to purchase it from the store but alas, I've been searching eBay and fashionphile for some good prices and I saw this listing and it's almost too good to be true. I'm kind of iffy about how blurry some of the pictures are and how theres a random picture at the end of Chanel flats. Thank you for any help. (Sorry I'm unable to directly post any pictures onto this comment - I'm currently on mobile)


none of the photos are usable for authentication - we need inner leather tag, closeup of signature on the front of the bag, serial number form the pocket, sorry photos are horrible and blurry, mostly showing one and the same view


----------



## Snygg

vesna said:


> none of the photos are usable for authentication - we need inner leather tag, closeup of signature on the front of the bag, serial number form the pocket, sorry photos are horrible and blurry, mostly showing one and the same view



Vesna, can you please authenticate this?

YSL muse oversized
Datecode: 153926 . 467891
The back of the zipper is engraved with "lampo".

My main concern whether it is fake or real is the fact that it has three keys which looks like door keys. I have read several places that the first ysl muse bags produced actually had three keys, but my question is if anybody can confirm that? Do you think it is authentic?

Best,
SN
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3483793
View attachment 3483796
View attachment 3483797
View attachment 3483798
View attachment 3483799
View attachment 3483800
View attachment 3483801
View attachment 3483796


----------



## vesna

Snygg said:


> Vesna, can you please authenticate this?
> 
> YSL muse oversized
> Datecode: 153926 . 467891
> The back of the zipper is engraved with "lampo".
> 
> My main concern whether it is fake or real is the fact that it has three keys which looks like door keys. I have read several places that the first ysl muse bags produced actually had three keys, but my question is if anybody can confirm that? Do you think it is authentic?
> 
> Best,
> SN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483793
> View attachment 3483796
> View attachment 3483797
> View attachment 3483798
> View attachment 3483799
> View attachment 3483800
> View attachment 3483801
> View attachment 3483796


I can't see attachments, but for the start - yes oldest version of Muse used to have 3 flat keys and then one rounded


----------



## 12bebe

Vesna, would you kindly help me with the authentication of this bag?

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENTLARGE CLASSIC MONOGRAM CASSANDRE CROSS BODY BAG
Listing Number: 172352426468
Seller: donaldduck947
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...7b1zVXYSlPCRnA54s4He4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This is a really beautiful bag and I was pleased with the quality. However, when I pulled out the cards that came with the bag, I started to have doubts. The cards + envelope seem to be a lighter black color, thin-weight, and the text is a gray/silver instead of white. The font weight of PARIS varies between the cards. One of the cards has rounded edges but I've only ever seen square edges. The questionable cards caused me to inspect the bag carefully and may be over-analyzing but please let me know what you think. (I also wasn't able to find a serial number in the pocket/slide inside the bag.)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## lolalee

Item: SAINT LAURENT
CLASSIC MEDIUM COLLÈGE MONOGRAM
Listing Number:
252560785506
Seller: charbonnier275
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...785506?hash=item3acdcbc062:g:5nkAAOSw9IpXxJz7
Comments:
The seller does not have a receipt.


----------



## purselossie

purselossie said:


> Thank you. Do you mind reviewing the pics I posted of the authenticity cards below?


Thank you, Vesna! I have also confirmed with YSL that they have made this style with and without the removable pocket. The YSL brand ambassador at Saks confirmed the same info.


----------



## lilac28

Hi Vesna, can u please help me authenticate this Winners/TJ Maxx find? It's the Trois Clous croc embossed satchel. TIA'


----------



## Karry Yeung

Item: YSL Monogram Card Holder
Listing Number: 370775 BOW 01 6920U
Seller: Bought in YSL store
Could someone please help to review these pics and authenticate this card holder. Thanks so much!


----------



## imsorryimnot

Hello, ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate this SL bag?

Thank you very much in advance!

Item: SAINT LAURENT Sac De Jour Baby Tote
Listing Number: 791153025
Seller: Elena
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda..._saint_laurent_sac_de_jour_original_791153025
Comments: She couldn't take the picture of ID number, coz it's located the way it couldn't be taken out of the pocket.


----------



## imsorryimnot

Item: SAINT LAURENT Sac De Jour Baby Tote
Listing Number: 791153025
Seller: Elena
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda..._saint_laurent_sac_de_jour_original_791153025
Comments: She couldn't take the picture of ID number, coz it's located the way it couldn't be taken out of the pocket.

More pics:


----------



## vesna

12bebe said:


> Vesna, would you kindly help me with the authentication of this bag?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENTLARGE CLASSIC MONOGRAM CASSANDRE CROSS BODY BAG
> Listing Number: 172352426468
> Seller: donaldduck947
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENTLARGE-CLASSIC-MONOGRAM-CASSANDRE-CROSS-BODY-BAG-/172352426468?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=SKoQF57b1zVXYSlPCRnA54s4He4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This is a really beautiful bag and I was pleased with the quality. However, when I pulled out the cards that came with the bag, I started to have doubts. The cards + envelope seem to be a lighter black color, thin-weight, and the text is a gray/silver instead of white. The font weight of PARIS varies between the cards. One of the cards has rounded edges but I've only ever seen square edges. The questionable cards caused me to inspect the bag carefully and may be over-analyzing but please let me know what you think. (I also wasn't able to find a serial number in the pocket/slide inside the bag.)
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> 
> View attachment 3483870
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483887
> 
> View attachment 3483890
> 
> View attachment 3483892
> View attachment 3483895
> 
> View attachment 3483896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483897


any chance to see the inner leather tag a bit more straight ?


----------



## vesna

lolalee said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT
> CLASSIC MEDIUM COLLÈGE MONOGRAM
> Listing Number:
> 252560785506
> Seller: charbonnier275
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...785506?hash=item3acdcbc062:g:5nkAAOSw9IpXxJz7
> Comments:
> The seller does not have a receipt.


I am not sure about anything because photos are not clear enough and do not show enough details , sorry


----------



## vesna

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3484623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vesna, can u please help me authenticate this Winners/TJ Maxx find? It's the Trois Clous croc embossed satchel. TIA'


I think it is fine


----------



## vesna

Karry Yeung said:


> Item: YSL Monogram Card Holder
> Listing Number: 370775 BOW 01 6920U
> Seller: Bought in YSL store
> Could someone please help to review these pics and authenticate this card holder. Thanks so much!


details look good


----------



## vesna

imsorryimnot said:


> Hello, ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate this SL bag?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Sac De Jour Baby Tote
> Listing Number: 791153025
> Seller: Elena
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda..._saint_laurent_sac_de_jour_original_791153025
> Comments: She couldn't take the picture of ID number, coz it's located the way it couldn't be taken out of the pocket.
> what is inside ? A leather tag with Saint laurent signature ?
> View attachment 3485893


----------



## vesna

imsorryimnot said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Sac De Jour Baby Tote
> Listing Number: 791153025
> Seller: Elena
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda..._saint_laurent_sac_de_jour_original_791153025
> Comments: She couldn't take the picture of ID number, coz it's located the way it couldn't be taken out of the pocket.
> 
> More pics:
> 
> View attachment 3485904


looks good to me


----------



## imsorryimnot

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Vesna, thank you so much!


----------



## lilac28

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thanks!!


----------



## crazypurseselle

Hi, I bought a wallet bag at saks and I am confused because it doesn't have a serial #. I looked everywhere. Is it supposed to have a serial #? I have seen others posted here with a serial #. Thanks for any info I appreciate it. Thanks!!!


----------



## vesna

crazypurseselle said:


> Hi, I bought a wallet bag at saks and I am confused because it doesn't have a serial #. I looked everywhere. Is it supposed to have a serial #? I have seen others posted here with a serial #. Thanks for any info I appreciate it. Thanks!!!


it should be inside the pocket, very hard to see and take a photo because the pocket is so tight


----------



## KiteKiki

Hi would you please be able to take a look at my attached images and tell me if they are of an authentic Yves Saint Laurent muse handbag. Many thanks in advance x


----------



## vesna

KiteKiki said:


> Hi would you please be able to take a look at my attached images and tell me if they are of an authentic Yves Saint Laurent muse handbag. Many thanks in advance x


please two more photos - front of innner leather tag and underside of a zipper head, not pull, but the driver of the zipper to see the imprint


----------



## miaklohr

Hi Vesna could you kindly authenticate this cabas chyc?


----------



## KiteKiki

vesna said:


> please two more photos - front of innner leather tag and underside of a zipper head, not pull, but the driver of the zipper to see the imprint


Hi Vesna, I have attached a PDF file of the 2 images, hope that these are ok. Thank you for your expertise x


vesna said:


> please two more photos - front of innner leather tag and underside of a zipper head, not pull, but the driver of the zipper to see the imprint


----------



## vesna

miaklohr said:


> Hi Vesna could you kindly authenticate this cabas chyc?


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

KiteKiki said:


> Hi Vesna, I have attached a PDF file of the 2 images, hope that these are ok. Thank you for your expertise x


I am not sure, this bag was highly faked when it was very popular, and now I see lampo zipper, but not the version which is authentic for sure, this is a strange one, which in Balenciaga bags was authenticated as fake. Also, inner leather tag is for all bags the same, dark brown leather, but I remember that croc had a special croc leather one, so inner leather tab has and does not have red flag. I would be very careful with this one.

Post ,if you can, in the format from post #1


----------



## Alebeth

Hello Vesna
I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag from Winners. I am kind of worried given the talk of fakes and also because when I google the style number, it comes up with a similar style but not the ?colour. (I could not find the exact 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 style number with the last four digits.) Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## vesna

mimilo said:


> Hello Vesna
> I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag from Winners. I am kind of worried given the talk of fakes and also because when I google the style number, it comes up with a similar style but not the ?colour. (I could not find the exact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491564
> View attachment 3491572
> View attachment 3491565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> style number with the last four digits.) Thank you so much in advance for your help!
> View attachment 3491576
> View attachment 3491578
> View attachment 3491579
> View attachment 3491580
> View attachment 3491584
> View attachment 3491586
> View attachment 3491587


all the details look good to me


----------



## Alebeth

vesna said:


> all the details look good to me


Thank you so much, Vesna! Your help is invaluable!


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hi! Please kindly authenticate this bag for me 

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogramme Satchet
Listing Number: 3088039
Seller: Ceylan
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3088039.shtml
Comments:


----------



## sealedwithlove

And this as well please - thank you so much 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Satchel
Listing Number: 3092684
Seller: Mariam
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...amme-leather-hand-saint-laurent-3092684.shtml
Comments:


----------



## PLG

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It's a new style for A/W 2016
Item: 152245336606
Listing Number: 152245336606
Seller: sheuk32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...336606?hash=item2372877a1e:g:cA4AAOSwLF1X3WNh
Comments: As always, thank you so much for your help


----------



## iwant2know

Hello people,
would be madly grateful for your help authenticating this bag! Thanks in advance.

Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag/ Handbag
Listing number: 331996667183
Seller: theluxuryquarters
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331996667183?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## KelseyH2O

Hello, lovely authenticators! I would love to get your input on this item.

Item: Portefeuille chain wallet Monogramme en cuir matelassé beige SAINT LAURENT PARIS
Listing Number: 282213566278
Seller: montaigneparis
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portefeuill...aktw7MqSfQL0wTsRwTP50%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thanks so much!


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

Item: Saint Laurent Kate tassel crossbody, small size, gray croc print

Listing number: 302095153490

Seller: tapandjazz

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302095153490 

Please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## Anyayaya

Item: YSL hobo bag
Listing Number: 322297650476
Seller: hannist_86
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/322297650476?_mwBanner=1
Comments: Please check out this bag and let me know what you think. I run the serial number on google and it appears to be on some German website with supposedly fake bags. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## materialgirl897

Hi Authenticators, could you take a look at this for me please?
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y stitched bag (Cabas)
Listing Number: 322274764158
Seller: tesstreatfiel0
Link :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322274764158 
Comments: I purchased this bag on ebay but on receipt I've noticed it doesn't have an authentication number under the label (not shown in the listing).


----------



## vesna

sealedwithlove said:


> Hi! Please kindly authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogramme Satchet
> Listing Number: 3088039
> Seller: Ceylan
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3088039.shtml
> Comments:


sorry, there is not enough information to authenticate, none of the signatures are shown


----------



## vesna

sealedwithlove said:


> And this as well please - thank you so much
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Satchel
> Listing Number: 3092684
> Seller: Mariam
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...amme-leather-hand-saint-laurent-3092684.shtml
> Comments:


same here


----------



## vesna

PLG said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It's a new style for A/W 2016
> Item: 152245336606
> Listing Number: 152245336606
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...336606?hash=item2372877a1e:g:cA4AAOSwLF1X3WNh
> Comments: As always, thank you so much for your help


I can't see signatures at all to say anything, somehow I don;t like what i see, it looks off to me, but perhaps I am mistaken, i would need to see large straight, as straight as possible in a small bag) all signatures, all Saint laurent prints and serial number.


----------



## vesna

iwant2know said:


> Hello people,
> would be madly grateful for your help authenticating this bag! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag/ Handbag
> Listing number: 331996667183
> Seller: theluxuryquarters
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331996667183?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


looks authentic to me, sorry it ended, I was very busy these days


----------



## vesna

KelseyH2O said:


> Hello, lovely authenticators! I would love to get your input on this item.
> 
> Item: Portefeuille chain wallet Monogramme en cuir matelassé beige SAINT LAURENT PARIS
> Listing Number: 282213566278
> Seller: montaigneparis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portefeuille-chain-wallet-Monogramme-en-cuir-matelasse-beige-SAINT-LAURENT-PARIS-/282213566278?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=RUvjuHaktw7MqSfQL0wTsRwTP50%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thanks so much!


sorry, there is not enough information to authenticate, none of the signatures are shown, the one shown is blurry....sorry it ended, I have been very busy these days


----------



## vesna

BunnyFooFoo said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate tassel crossbody, small size, gray croc print
> 
> Listing number: 302095153490
> 
> Seller: tapandjazz
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302095153490
> 
> Please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3495904
> 
> View attachment 3495903
> 
> View attachment 3495905
> 
> View attachment 3495906
> 
> View attachment 3495911
> 
> View attachment 3495912
> 
> View attachment 3495913


this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

Anyayaya said:


> Item: YSL hobo bag
> Listing Number: 322297650476
> Seller: hannist_86
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/322297650476?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: Please check out this bag and let me know what you think. I run the serial number on google and it appears to be on some German website with supposedly fake bags. Thanks a lot in advance.


this is an authentic fringe hobo, here is mine, in orange, all signatures checked and leather tags are genuine
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vesnas-collections.410923/page-6#post-11947986
YSL had same serial number for all the bags which had the same style and type of leather leather


----------



## vesna

materialgirl897 said:


> Hi Authenticators, could you take a look at this for me please?
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y stitched bag (Cabas)
> Listing Number: 322274764158
> Seller: tesstreatfiel0
> Link :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322274764158
> Comments: I purchased this bag on ebay but on receipt I've noticed it doesn't have an authentication number under the label (not shown in the listing).


awww, this is a fake bag, you should have asked before buying...I am so sorry


----------



## Anyayaya

vesna said:


> this is an authentic fringe hobo, here is mine, in orange, all signatures checked and leather tags are genuine
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vesnas-collections.410923/page-6#post-11947986
> YSL had same serial number for all the bags which had the same style and type of leather leather


Phew! Amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag



Aww I was afraid of that  Thanks so much for letting me know! I really appreciate it!


----------



## materialgirl897

vesna said:


> awww, this is a fake bag, you should have asked before buying...I am so sorry


No worries, thank you Vesna!


----------



## caroline4

Hi everyone, what do you think about this bag? Is it authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## caroline4

Some more picture (not the best one from inside


----------



## vesna

caroline4 said:


> Some more picture (not the best one from inside


looks authentic to me


----------



## bweelublub

Hi Vesna - can you please authenticate this wallet for me? 

Item: *MONOGRAM YSL SAINT LAURENT FLAP WALLET IN LIGHT GREY
Listing Number: 122188834293
Seller: heheokla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122188834293?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi purse expert! I just received this wallet, so I included additional pictures for your reference. I really appreciate your help!








*


----------



## ckrickett

I am looking into purchasing a Sac Du Jour preloved from a few websites so I was wondering if I could get them authenticated. I Have the ones I am interested listed below-

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Blue
Listing Number- fly324823.1013
Seller- Bag Borrow or Steal
Link- http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/82978/3422/2231602&posRow=0&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## ckrickett

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Green
Listing Number- fly324823.0913
	

		
			
		

		
	






Seller- Bag Borrow or Steal
Link- http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/85532/3422/2231602&posRow=1&posCol=0&page=1


----------



## ckrickett

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Brown
Listing Number- pmr355153.1014
Seller- Yoogis Closet
Link-https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/74179/category/9/


----------



## ckrickett

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Navy
Listing Number- gnr355153.0514
Seller- Yoogis Closet
Link-https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-classic-small-sac-de-jour-tote-bag.html


----------



## ckrickett

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote-
Listing Number- pmr398709.0415 ?_ hard to read_
Seller- Fashionphile
Link-
http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grained-calfskin-small-sac-de-jour-anthracite-132971


----------



## ckrickett

Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Petrol
Listing Number- fly355153.0314
Seller- Anns Fabulous Finds
Link-http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ys-k0726-01-st-laurent-small-petrol-sac-de-jour


----------



## ckrickett

Sorry to post so many


----------



## thisreallyreal

*Ignore - thanks*


----------



## ACRo

Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas.
Thank you very much.

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram Grey Leather Tote
Listing Number: 331999674261
Seller: amyava2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331999674261?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## vesna

bweelublub said:


> Hi Vesna - can you please authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> Item: *MONOGRAM YSL SAINT LAURENT FLAP WALLET IN LIGHT GREY
> Listing Number: 122188834293
> Seller: heheokla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122188834293?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi purse expert! I just received this wallet, so I included additional pictures for your reference. I really appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 3500189
> View attachment 3500188
> View attachment 3500187
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500187
> View attachment 3500188
> *


signatures/imprints  are very faint, i can't recognize if they are authentic or not


----------



## vesna

ACRo said:


> Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram Grey Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 331999674261
> Seller: amyava2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331999674261?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


listing is removed, and i am not sure on the basis of photos, some details look right, some are off


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Petrol
> Listing Number- fly355153.0314
> Seller- Anns Fabulous Finds
> Link-http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ys-k0726-01-st-laurent-small-petrol-sac-de-jour
> 
> View attachment 3501014
> View attachment 3501015
> View attachment 3501016


authentic


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote-
> Listing Number- pmr398709.0415 ?_ hard to read_
> Seller- Fashionphile
> Link-
> http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grained-calfskin-small-sac-de-jour-anthracite-132971
> 
> View attachment 3501010
> View attachment 3501011
> View attachment 3501012


authentic


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Navy
> Listing Number- gnr355153.0514
> Seller- Yoogis Closet
> Link-https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-classic-small-sac-de-jour-tote-bag.html
> 
> View attachment 3500999
> View attachment 3501000
> View attachment 3501001


authentic


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Brown
> Listing Number- pmr355153.1014
> Seller- Yoogis Closet
> Link-https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/74179/category/9/
> 
> View attachment 3500990
> View attachment 3500991
> View attachment 3500992


authentic


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> I am looking into purchasing a Sac Du Jour preloved from a few websites so I was wondering if I could get them authenticated. I Have the ones I am interested listed below-
> 
> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Blue
> Listing Number- fly324823.1013
> Seller- Bag Borrow or Steal
> Link- http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/82978/3422/2231602&posRow=0&posCol=2&page=1
> 
> View attachment 3500979
> View attachment 3500980
> View attachment 3500981


authentic


----------



## vesna

ckrickett said:


> Item- Small Sac De Jour Tote- Green
> Listing Number- fly324823.0913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500982
> View attachment 3500982
> View attachment 3500983
> View attachment 3500984
> 
> Seller- Bag Borrow or Steal
> Link- http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/85532/3422/2231602&posRow=1&posCol=0&page=1


authentic...all the sites you have listed: yoogi's closet, Anns fabulous finds , Fashionphile and others  are very safe to buy from , but it is great to have them authenticated here as well


----------



## ACRo

vesna said:


> listing is removed, and i am not sure on the basis of photos, some details look right, some are off


Thank you for looking at the bag for me, I really appreciate it.
I have bought the bag. If you click on the picture at the end listing, you can see the site. Do you need other pictures or anything?


----------



## caroline4

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much


----------



## ckrickett

Thank you so much Vesna!


----------



## adadkny

vesna said:


> signatures/imprints  are very faint, i can't recognize if they are authentic or not



Thanks for your response Vesna. Should I take better pictures of the imprints? Or do you think taking pictures of other parts of the wallet would help? Please let me know, thank you!!


----------



## gloriajct

Hi! Could i get some help please?

Item: YSL baby monogram chain bag
Seller: yahoosimon
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Clas...M0THnskY0tUjVMrXBf0lQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Aneesh112

Item: Saint Laurent Ysl Large Black Shoulder Bag
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252604652688
Seller: qin_l41

Is this authentic? Can someone help me to authenticate this please?


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with this bag

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram College Bag
Listing Number: none
Seller: private seller









View attachment 3503202


----------



## jarvisd

Item: *YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Patent Leather Clutch Black*
Listing Number: *252602086749*
Seller: *forward182*
Link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...086749?hash=item3ad041f55d:g:~OAAAOSwImRYDeKw
Comments: *can someone please tell me if this is real?*


----------



## newuser2014

Hi  

Is this bag authentic? 

Thank you so much in advance. 

Wish you a wonderful day 

Item: Saint Laurent crossbody
Listing Number: 1028582121
Seller: a r
Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-yves-saint-laurent/id-1028582121/
Comments: Serial number engraved inside small pocket


----------



## Amaryllix

Item: Saint Laurent Navy Large Sac de Jour
Listing Number: 112176036459
Seller: Bijoubarr
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112176036459
Comments: Please let me know if you need any additional photos! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## CoutureChiQ

Hi, 

Please authenticate this YSL WOC for me.  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## vesna

CoutureChiQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this YSL WOC for me.  Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 3504408
> View attachment 3504409
> View attachment 3504410
> View attachment 3504411
> View attachment 3504412
> View attachment 3504413
> View attachment 3504414
> View attachment 3504415
> View attachment 3504416
> View attachment 3504417


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

Amaryllix said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Navy Large Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 112176036459
> Seller: Bijoubarr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112176036459
> Comments: Please let me know if you need any additional photos! Thank you so much for your help!


sorry it ended, nothing shows closeup of any details, so i couldn't say


----------



## vesna

newuser2014 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Wish you a wonderful day
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent crossbody
> Listing Number: 1028582121
> Seller: a r
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/crossbody-yves-saint-laurent/id-1028582121/
> Comments: Serial number engraved inside small pocket


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

adadkny said:


> Thanks for your response Vesna. Should I take better pictures of the imprints? Or do you think taking pictures of other parts of the wallet would help? Please let me know, thank you!!


yes, anything stamped would help


----------



## vesna

gloriajct said:


> Hi! Could i get some help please?
> 
> Item: YSL baby monogram chain bag
> Seller: yahoosimon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Classic-Baby-Monogram-Saint-Laurent-Chain-Bag-In-Matelasse-Leather-/331997216246?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&nma=true&si=FHH5aWM0THnskY0tUjVMrXBf0lQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


there is no signatures photographed, so i could not say anything, sorry


----------



## vesna

Aneesh112 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Ysl Large Black Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252604652688
> Seller: qin_l41
> 
> Is this authentic? Can someone help me to authenticate this please?


I would need closeup of all the prints, signatures, anything that has logo


----------



## vesna

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram College Bag
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private seller
> 
> View attachment 3503193
> View attachment 3503194
> View attachment 3503195
> View attachment 3503196
> View attachment 3503197
> View attachment 3503198
> View attachment 3503200
> View attachment 3503201
> View attachment 3503202
> View attachment 3503203


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

jarvisd said:


> Item: *YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Patent Leather Clutch Black*
> Listing Number: *252602086749*
> Seller: *forward182*
> Link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...086749?hash=item3ad041f55d:g:~OAAAOSwImRYDeKw
> Comments: *can someone please tell me if this is real?*


looks authentic although I would like to see a better photo of the inner leather tag and if possible the serial number inside the pocket


----------



## Amaryllix

Thank you for your response, Vesna! I will take some close up pictures when I get home.


----------



## june79

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Dear Vesna, thank you very much


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

I'm new to the Saint Laurent part of TPF 

I got this bag 5-7 years ago at a thriftshop, which is in a very wealthy area. I've seen other YSL and Burberry items there plenty of times. I got the bag for next to nothing as they don't know about designer items. I've never seen anything fake there though.

It is made of leather and I would guess it to be from the 80's or 90's from the design.

 Can you help me authenticate?

Thank you


----------



## vesna

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to the Saint Laurent part of TPF
> 
> I got this bag 5-7 years ago at a thriftshop, which is in a very wealthy area. I've seen other YSL and Burberry items there plenty of times. I got the bag for next to nothing as they don't know about designer items. I've never seen anything fake there though.
> 
> It is made of leather and I would guess it to be from the 80's or 90's from the design.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3504892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504896


looks authentic to me, I don't know the bag but the details look authentic


----------



## misstrine85

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me, I don't know the bag but the details look authentic



Thank you, I really appreciate it. 

It could be older than from the 80's/90's, it was just a guess based on the design (the big "gold" logo in front". I feels very luxurious, and it is not a bag I've seen anywhere else so - in my mind - it makes no sense to copy it (not that copies ever make sense).


----------



## Carrelover

Good day,
May I ask you to take a look at this listing?  
It is listed on Tradesy, so hopefully the link and info sufficient for the review.  Thank you kindly in advance! https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...utm_source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=fbx


----------



## Carrelover

Oops, forgot the format.
Item: Cabas Chyc
Seller: Bridget M
Item #: 18912016
Comment: This will be my first SL, I mostly have older YSL.  Would love some guidance on this.  Thanks a bunch


----------



## bweelublub

vesna said:


> yes, anything stamped would help



Hi Vesna - here are more pictures of the imprints, I hope they are helpful with your evaluation. The date code reads GUE372264.121 in case it's too light for you to read. Thank you again!!


----------



## vesna

Carrelover said:


> Good day,
> May I ask you to take a look at this listing?
> It is listed on Tradesy, so hopefully the link and info sufficient for the review.  Thank you kindly in advance! https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...utm_source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=fbx


very strange for Tradesy, but I think this is a fake bag


----------



## Carrelover

vesna said:


> very strange for Tradesy, but I think this is a fake bag


Thank you so much for your fast reply, Vesna!


----------



## lhyannn

Hi can someone please authenticate this for me?
Item: Saint Laurent star monogram bag
Seller: Private seller
Item #: nil
Comment: This is from a private seller. Please advise the authenticity thanks a lot


----------



## newuser2014

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much for taking the time!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## ACRo

Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas.
Thank you very much.

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram Grey Leather Tote
Listing Number: 331999674261
Seller: amyava2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331999674261?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have already bought the bag, but you can see the item if you click on the picture. Hope this is okay. Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## khriseeee

Posted on a local private FB group. Please take a look and let me know if additional photos are needed

Item: clutch


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, can you kindly look at this bag?
Item: Saint Laurent Chyc small 
Listing Number:
Seller: Private
Comments: if some info is missing, can you at least say if there are red flags? Thank you in advance.


----------



## GemsBerry

One more please
Item: Authentic YSL (Saint Laurent) CHYC Bag In Dusk Pink Medium Size
Listing number: 182338885014
Seller: happylulu2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...um-Size-/182338885014?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
Comments: if I need I'll ask for additional pictures


----------



## jackredmo

Can someone authenicate this Yves Saint Laurent
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3509646
View attachment 3509647
View attachment 3509649
View attachment 3509650
View attachment 3509652


----------



## jackredmo

Can someone please help authenicate this bag


----------



## jsszhng

vesna said:


> looks authentic and beautiful with this Hermes twilly


Thanks Vesna! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jackredmo

Hello can someone please help me with authenticating this bag,  it is also reversible. I picked it up at a local thrift store. Please and thank you.


----------



## vesna

jackredmo said:


> Hello can someone please help me with authenticating this bag,  it is also reversible. I picked it up at a local thrift store. Please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511494
> View attachment 3511495
> View attachment 3511496
> View attachment 3511497
> View attachment 3511498


this is actually authentic Roady with YSL signature, I remember when it came out


----------



## jackredmo

Oh my Goodness, I'm so happy you ended my husband and I dispute[emoji8]How old is it? I paid 38.00 dollars for it..


----------



## vesna

lhyannn said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this for me?
> Item: Saint Laurent star monogram bag
> Seller: Private seller
> Item #: nil
> Comment: This is from a private seller. Please advise the authenticity thanks a lot


this is a fake bag


----------



## vesna

jackredmo said:


> Oh my Goodness, I'm so happy you ended my husband and I dispute[emoji8]How old is it? I paid 38.00 dollars for it..


woooow, this is amazing, I am not sure if it is from 2009 or something, I will try to find some threads from that time about it, perhaps I will manage to find


----------



## vesna

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, can you kindly look at this bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Chyc small
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private
> Comments: if some info is missing, can you at least say if there are red flags? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3509207
> View attachment 3509207
> View attachment 3509208
> View attachment 3509209
> View attachment 3509210
> View attachment 3509212
> View attachment 3509213


I am not sure to be honest, signature is a bit off


----------



## jackredmo

You are the best!!! I appreciate your efforts so much!!


----------



## vesna

GemsBerry said:


> One more please
> Item: Authentic YSL (Saint Laurent) CHYC Bag In Dusk Pink Medium Size
> Listing number: 182338885014
> Seller: happylulu2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...um-Size-/182338885014?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> Comments: if I need I'll ask for additional pictures


It is indeed impossible to say, all the details which are relevant are either blurry or there is no photos of it


----------



## vesna

khriseeee said:


> Posted on a local private FB group. Please take a look and let me know if additional photos are needed
> 
> Item: clutch
> 
> View attachment 3508917
> View attachment 3508918
> View attachment 3508919
> View attachment 3508920
> View attachment 3508921
> View attachment 3508922
> View attachment 3508923


in my opinion it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

ACRo said:


> Please help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Cabas.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram Grey Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 331999674261
> Seller: amyava2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331999674261?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I have already bought the bag, but you can see the item if you click on the picture. Hope this is okay. Let me know if you need more pictures.


looks fine but I am not 100% sure


----------



## vesna

bweelublub said:


> Hi Vesna - here are more pictures of the imprints, I hope they are helpful with your evaluation. The date code reads GUE372264.121 in case it's too light for you to read. Thank you again!!


it looks authentic but again I am not 100% sure, it is hard to tell about signature on pearled leather


----------



## GemsBerry

vesna said:


> I am not sure to be honest, signature is a bit off





vesna said:


> It is indeed impossible to say, all the details which are relevant are either blurry or there is no photos of it


Thank you for looking at it Vesna. I'll ask for additional pics.


----------



## n00bkitty

Hello, I am very interested in purchasing a YSL medium college bag to add to my collection. Can someone please let me know if this item is authentic?

Item:  *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent college medium chain bag ex condition*
Listing Number: 232131305374
Seller: silhouetteportrait
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-YS...305374?hash=item360c1a9f9e:g:Y7kAAOSw-CpYAVma
Comments: Thank You


----------



## luxanna

Hello Vesna, could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!!!

Item: Authentic Saint Larent YSL Medium Sunset Monogram bag in Black Grained Leather
Listing No: 192016290171
Seller: darleen_a (38)
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/192016290171


----------



## sealedwithlove

vesna said:


> sorry, there is not enough information to authenticate, none of the signatures are shown


The seller has updated with more photos  Could you please check it out again? Thank you!

Link — http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3088039.shtml


----------



## bina bina

Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent college medium chain bag ex condition*
Listing Number: 232131305374
Seller: silhouetteportrait
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## iloveclauren

Hi everyone! I saw this ysl on tradesy please authenticate i want to get it so much 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-earthgrey-16985311/


----------



## mollylope

Item: YSL large wallet on chain in gray matelasse

Listing Number: n/a

Seller: Lollipuff.com

Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Yves-Sain...matelasse-chevron-ysl-monogramme-chain-wallet

Comments: it looks real to me but I want to be 100%. Thank you so much!


----------



## cam37

Hi please could you authenticate this bag.  Many thanks 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152308316781


----------



## sushi1015

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Black Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Satchel
Seller: Private seller
Thanks in advance!!'
Photos are below:


----------



## vesna

sushi1015 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Black Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Satchel
> Seller: Private seller
> Thanks in advance!!'
> Photos are below:


I have a problem with signature on this bag, but pebbled leather has a bit more uneven, I am not sure to be honest, this leather is tough to authenticate, sorry


----------



## vesna

cam37 said:


> Hi please could you authenticate this bag.  Many thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152308316781


this looks real to me

please post in the format of post #1 to ease authentication and search for the others


----------



## vesna

mollylope said:


> Item: YSL large wallet on chain in gray matelasse
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> 
> Seller: Lollipuff.com
> 
> Link: https://www.lollipuff.com/Yves-Sain...matelasse-chevron-ysl-monogramme-chain-wallet
> 
> Comments: it looks real to me but I want to be 100%. Thank you so much!


hm, I am not sure, signatures and serial number are not seen or are very far to authenticate


----------



## vesna

iloveclauren said:


> Hi everyone! I saw this ysl on tradesy please authenticate i want to get it so much
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-earthgrey-16985311/


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

bina bina said:


> Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent college medium chain bag ex condition*
> Listing Number: 232131305374
> Seller: silhouetteportrait
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-Saint-Laurent-college-medium-chain-bag-ex-condition-/232131305374?cp=1&sojTags=es=es,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu&nqt=EEgAAAQAAAACBAAgKAAAAIAAAAgIAQAAAFAAABAAAAAIAAAAJgAAAIABAAAgAAgAAGAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABABAoACAAAEEAAAzgAAEAECAAAAQAAAICQAAAAAACAAAgAAAAACABgAEgAIAAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE&nqc=EEgAAAQAAAACBAAgCAAAAIAAAAgIAQAAAFAAABAAAAAIAAAAIgAAAAABAAAgAAgAAGAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABABAoAAAAAEEAAAzgAAEAECAAAAQAAAICQAAAAAACAAAgAAAAAAABAAEgAIAAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE&es=0&ec=1&ext=27979&exe=11473&bu=43024108177&euid=677b118e90b743a2814d61673c7ce744&nma=true&si=Losop1iPTU2uXPl3RFACkmuEL%2Bs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thank you!


looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

n00bkitty said:


> Hello, I am very interested in purchasing a YSL medium college bag to add to my collection. Can someone please let me know if this item is authentic?
> 
> Item:  *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent college medium chain bag ex condition*
> Listing Number: 232131305374
> Seller: silhouetteportrait
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-YS...305374?hash=item360c1a9f9e:g:Y7kAAOSw-CpYAVma
> Comments: Thank You


I think it is fine


----------



## vesna

luxanna said:


> Hello Vesna, could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Larent YSL Medium Sunset Monogram bag in Black Grained Leather
> Listing No: 192016290171
> Seller: darleen_a (38)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/192016290171


blurry distant photos, not helpful, looks OK at first sight though


----------



## vesna

sealedwithlove said:


> The seller has updated with more photos  Could you please check it out again? Thank you!
> 
> Link — http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3088039.shtml


looks good to me


----------



## sushi1015

vesna said:


> I have a problem with signature on this bag, but pebbled leather has a bit more uneven, I am not sure to be honest, this leather is tough to authenticate, sorry



There's no need to be sorry! Thanks Vesna


----------



## mollylope

vesna said:


> hm, I am not sure, signatures and serial number are not seen or are very far to authenticate


 
Thank you so much Vesna! I am asking the seller for a image of the serial number prior to her shipping. I have attached a larger image of the signature, though I assume this probably is not enough to authenticate. Crossing my fingers this is real, because this is my first time buying from Lollipuff. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Update: Their customer service is great! They sent me this image right after I asked to see the serial number.


----------



## vesna

mollylope said:


> Thank you so much Vesna! I am asking the seller for a image of the serial number prior to her shipping. I have attached a larger image of the signature, though I assume this probably is not enough to authenticate. Crossing my fingers this is real, because this is my first time buying from Lollipuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516374
> 
> 
> Update: Their customer service is great! They sent me this image right after I asked to see the serial number.
> 
> View attachment 3516385


this does look good to em


----------



## pandarapotente

Dear Forum, i need you help because i bought this bag as authentic on internet (DEPOP) but i'm not sure.  Please let me know, i really interested in your opinion and feedback . thank you so much 

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Baby Monogram Matelasse Bag
Listing Number:  DMR399289.0415
Seller: Silwia on depop

Link • *https://www.file-pdf.it/2016/11/10/ysl-red-mini-bag/*


----------



## Carrelover

Hi Vesna...may I ask for another authenticity favor?  Thank you very much in advance.

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas medium
Seller: gilya_agnes
Listing #: 332029562651
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...562651?hash=item4d4e810f1b:g:BnEAAOSw7XZXhpCA
Comment: na.


----------



## Macadamianchocolate

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me to authenticate the YSL clutch as below? I bought it from online store whereby they said they bought it from YSL outlet in Europe.

Item: ysl otl sac bdj 
Listing Number: -
Seller: online store in instagram
Link: - 
Comments: my concern is that I don't get the small leather patch and the controlato card.. really appreciate your comments guys 
Pictures:


----------



## caroline4

Hi, I just got my bag that I bought from ebay. I asked you before but since I have more photos now I just want to be sure. 

It looks great to me but some of the edges (see photos) are a little darker and when I lock it the front part of the bag that you fold over isn't completely straight  line (first photo)

What do you think? 

I would be so so happy if you could look at my pictures. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Macadamianchocolate

Hi.. 
I noticed my photos of the bag are not sufficient, so I added several photos below. I also added the copy receipt for the purchase of bag from the seller.
Thanks before


----------



## tslsusi

Hoping you can help me. I bought this as a surprise for my mom in the hospital. It's an older tribute bag. It looks good but there is a loose thread and its white not black which worries me. 
Seller: flipback (consignment shop)
Item:Ysl croc tribute bag


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

Item number: N/A

Seller: N/A

Link: N/A

Comments: I purchased this bag a few months ago from a personal online seller but never noticed until now that it does not have Saint Laurent stamped on the long leather shoulder strap. Please help! Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna

pandarapotente said:


> Dear Forum, i need you help because i bought this bag as authentic on internet (DEPOP) but i'm not sure.  Please let me know, i really interested in your opinion and feedback . thank you so much
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Baby Monogram Matelasse Bag
> Listing Number:  DMR399289.0415
> Seller: Silwia on depop
> 
> Link • *https://www.file-pdf.it/2016/11/10/ysl-red-mini-bag/*


in my opinion it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Carrelover said:


> Hi Vesna...may I ask for another authenticity favor?  Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas medium
> Seller: gilya_agnes
> Listing #: 332029562651
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...562651?hash=item4d4e810f1b:g:BnEAAOSw7XZXhpCA
> Comment: na.


of course  I am not sure because photos of signatures are scarce, what I see looks fine to me though


----------



## vesna

Macadamianchocolate said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate the YSL clutch as below? I bought it from online store whereby they said they bought it from YSL outlet in Europe.
> 
> Item: ysl otl sac bdj
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: online store in instagram
> Link: -
> Comments: my concern is that I don't get the small leather patch and the controlato card.. really appreciate your comments guys
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3518951
> View attachment 3518952
> View attachment 3518953
> View attachment 3518954


wow, this is tricky, 2016 for sure has to be saint Laurent Paris not YSL. All the papers are YSL, dust bag included. This type of clutch is so well faked that I would not know for sure about this one . It can't be from Slimane's transition period because the date is this year, I am confused


----------



## vesna

caroline4 said:


> Hi, I just got my bag that I bought from ebay. I asked you before but since I have more photos now I just want to be sure.
> 
> It looks great to me but some of the edges (see photos) are a little darker and when I lock it the front part of the bag that you fold over isn't completely straight  line (first photo)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I would be so so happy if you could look at my pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance


looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Macadamianchocolate said:


> Hi..
> I noticed my photos of the bag are not sufficient, so I added several photos below. I also added the copy receipt for the purchase of bag from the seller.
> Thanks before


dust bag is authentic ySL bag, I am just confused with the date because since Slimane took over, the dust bag and papers should be Saint Laurent Paris not the old YSL. There is no signature inside the flap either as saint Laurent Paris has, but YSL did not, so that is consistent....I am not sure honestly what is going on here.


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> Hoping you can help me. I bought this as a surprise for my mom in the hospital. It's an older tribute bag. It looks good but there is a loose thread and its white not black which worries me.
> Seller: flipback (consignment shop)
> Item:Ysl croc tribute bag


hm, I am confused with this one too...dust bag looks fine, inner leather tag too, however zipper head YSL has to be elevated not imprinted ???? I have never seen such a zipper head


----------



## vesna

BunnyFooFoo said:


> Item number: N/A
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comments: I purchased this bag a few months ago from a personal online seller but never noticed until now that it does not have Saint Laurent stamped on the long leather shoulder strap. Please help! Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3519737
> 
> View attachment 3519738
> 
> View attachment 3519739
> 
> View attachment 3519740
> 
> View attachment 3519742
> View attachment 3519743


wow, third in a row of confusing details ??? what is with this page LOL? Inner tag looks fine, all signatures are OK, but there is no imprint on the strap ??? I am not sure either


----------



## caroline4

vesna said:


> looks authentic



Thank you so much Vesna


----------



## coolkidfight

Hi!
Kindly help authenticate this please  Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, pls help me check this bag I purchased in Japan. Thank you!

Item: YSL College matelasse chain bag
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Bagfairymnl
Link: n/a
Photos are provided for your reference










View attachment 3520485


Thank you so much!


----------



## tslsusi

vesna said:


> hm, I am confused with this one too...dust bag looks fine, inner leather tag too, however zipper head YSL has to be elevated not imprinted ???? I have never seen such a zipper head


Thank you Vesna. In person it's engraved in the zipper. Is that good or bad? Is the thread anything to worry about in the pocket?


----------



## Sookie888

And also this one. 

Item: YSL CABAS CHYC SMALL
Listing no: na
Seller: bagfairymnl
Website: na
Photos are provided by the seller


----------



## Sookie888

Additional photos







Thank you!


----------



## Taylor31

Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this medium YSL muse bag? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Taylor31

One more


----------



## pandarapotente

Thank you so much Vesna, you made my day !


----------



## afroken

Hi there, can someone please tell me whether this bag is authentic?
As well, any idea on what the color is and which year?
Thanks so much!


----------



## CeeCee01

Item: Saint Laurent baby Monograme bag
Listing Number:162280882799
Seller: kine_knudsen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-baby-Monograme-bag-/162280882799?
Comments: Hi, I need some help authenticating this purse, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Carrelover

vesna said:


> of course  I am not sure because photos of signatures are scarce, what I see looks fine to me though


Thank you so much, Vesna!!


----------



## Keith_katherine

Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour that my mom bought online. Thanks!


----------



## nataliex

Item: YSL Kate Black Suede Tassel Bag
Listing Number:  252593768791 
Seller:  2t2000 http://www.ebay.com/usr/2t2000?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...1XEcY6o9zv9BmpZWMbhCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Purchased this from ebay seller recently- seller claims it is authentic.  Compared it to a real purse in store and i am not 100% sure so want to ask you all!  You can see seller's photos in the ebay listing.  Seller also sent me the receipt which i uploaded here (personal info from them has been removed)  and some additional photos i uploaded of the paperwork in the bag and the number in the pocket.  
Please help authenticate!!


----------



## vesna

coolkidfight said:


> Hi!
> Kindly help authenticate this please  Thank you very much in advance!
> View attachment 3519980
> View attachment 3519981
> View attachment 3519982
> View attachment 3519983


I can't see the font on leather tag well, can you make a straight photo and a bit larger, and also serial number ?


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, pls help me check this bag I purchased in Japan. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL College matelasse chain bag
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: Bagfairymnl
> Link: n/a
> Photos are provided for your reference
> 
> View attachment 3520473
> 
> View attachment 3520474
> 
> View attachment 3520477
> View attachment 3520480
> View attachment 3520481
> View attachment 3520482
> View attachment 3520483
> View attachment 3520485
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I have my doubts about this one


----------



## vesna

tslsusi said:


> Thank you Vesna. In person it's engraved in the zipper. Is that good or bad? Is the thread anything to worry about in the pocket?


it should be levater YSL not engraved, that is what turned me off


----------



## vesna

Sookie888 said:


> Additional photos
> 
> View attachment 3520503
> View attachment 3520504
> View attachment 3520505
> View attachment 3520506
> 
> 
> Thank you!


this one looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Taylor31 said:


> One more


ok, this one is tricky but I think it is authentic...it is a transition muse to Slimane's design, but they still kept YSL insignia, mixes with new zipper pull and no Y pattern and signature under the lock, so I think it is good but very non-traditional Muse


----------



## vesna

afroken said:


> Hi there, can someone please tell me whether this bag is authentic?
> As well, any idea on what the color is and which year?
> Thanks so much!


it is authentic, and it is I think this one from post #9, although it looks a bit darker, however it could be the light, maybe it is tartan from post #10 :
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-ysl-chyc-cabas-tote-bags-here.719420/


----------



## vesna

CeeCee01 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent baby Monograme bag
> Listing Number:162280882799
> Seller: kine_knudsen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-baby-Monograme-bag-/162280882799?
> Comments: Hi, I need some help authenticating this purse, thanks so much!!!


it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

nataliex said:


> Item: YSL Kate Black Suede Tassel Bag
> Listing Number:  252593768791
> Seller:  2t2000 http://www.ebay.com/usr/2t2000?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-HANDBAG-/252593768791?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zJPh%2F91XEcY6o9zv9BmpZWMbhCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Purchased this from ebay seller recently- seller claims it is authentic.  Compared it to a real purse in store and i am not 100% sure so want to ask you all!  You can see seller's photos in the ebay listing.  Seller also sent me the receipt which i uploaded here (personal info from them has been removed)  and some additional photos i uploaded of the paperwork in the bag and the number in the pocket.
> Please help authenticate!!
> View attachment 3522465
> View attachment 3522468
> View attachment 3522465
> View attachment 3522469


it looks fine to me , I think all the signatures are good


----------



## CeeCee01

Thanks so much Vesna!!


----------



## ANDREIA6

Taylor31 said:


> Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this medium YSL muse bag? Thank you very much in advance


Im not an authenticator by any means but I do have that same bag in same color which I bought discounted from the YSL store right before they discontinued it. Heidi Slimane did change the bag a bit so it looks somewhat different from the original older muse bags but I personally like this look better.  It appears authentic to me from based on the pictures you posted bc it looks exactly like mine but it is very beat up.


----------



## bina bina

Hello! I received this and would like to authenticate this. Thank you 

Saint Laurent Medium College


----------



## corame

Hello girls. I'm happy to join YSL authenticators team here. After so much work on Valentino, Stella Mccartney, Dolce Gabbana and Chloe, I'm happy to help Vesna so she can sometimes take a break[emoji177]


----------



## corame

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, pls help me check this bag I purchased in Japan. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL College matelasse chain bag
> Listing no: n/a
> Seller: Bagfairymnl
> Link: n/a
> Photos are provided for your reference
> 
> View attachment 3520473
> 
> View attachment 3520474
> 
> View attachment 3520477
> View attachment 3520480
> View attachment 3520481
> View attachment 3520482
> View attachment 3520483
> View attachment 3520485
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake.


----------



## corame

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, can you kindly look at this bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Chyc small
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Private
> Comments: if some info is missing, can you at least say if there are red flags? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3509207
> View attachment 3509207
> View attachment 3509208
> View attachment 3509209
> View attachment 3509210
> View attachment 3509212
> View attachment 3509213



A picture with both sides would help.


----------



## corame

bweelublub said:


> Hi Vesna - here are more pictures of the imprints, I hope they are helpful with your evaluation. The date code reads GUE372264.121 in case it's too light for you to read. Thank you again!!



This is not authentic.


----------



## corame

sushi1015 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Black Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Satchel
> Seller: Private seller
> Thanks in advance!!'
> Photos are below:



Very good fake.


----------



## corame

Carrelover said:


> Hi Vesna...may I ask for another authenticity favor?  Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas medium
> Seller: gilya_agnes
> Listing #: 332029562651
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...562651?hash=item4d4e810f1b:g:BnEAAOSw7XZXhpCA
> Comment: na.



The bag is not authentic


----------



## corame

Macadamianchocolate said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate the YSL clutch as below? I bought it from online store whereby they said they bought it from YSL outlet in Europe.
> 
> Item: ysl otl sac bdj
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: online store in instagram
> Link: -
> Comments: my concern is that I don't get the small leather patch and the controlato card.. really appreciate your comments guys
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3518951
> View attachment 3518952
> View attachment 3518953
> View attachment 3518954



Where was this purchased ? In Europe ?


----------



## corame

vesna said:


> hm, I am confused with this one too...dust bag looks fine, inner leather tag too, however zipper head YSL has to be elevated not imprinted ???? I have never seen such a zipper head



I think the bag is authentic. Does the shop knows what year is this ?


----------



## corame

vesna said:


> wow, third in a row of confusing details ??? what is with this page LOL? Inner tag looks fine, all signatures are OK, but there is no imprint on the strap ??? I am not sure either



You can ask the seller if this was changed or ordered as a replacement for the original chain. If they replace them, they dont send it stamped. 
All the other details look fine.


----------



## corame

vesna said:


> ok, this one is tricky but I think it is authentic...it is a transition muse to Slimane's design, but they still kept YSL insignia, mixes with new zipper pull and no Y pattern and signature under the lock, so I think it is good but very non-traditional Muse



Authentic for sure


----------



## corame

bina bina said:


> Hello! I received this and would like to authenticate this. Thank you
> 
> Saint Laurent Medium College
> 
> View attachment 3523456
> View attachment 3523457
> View attachment 3523458
> View attachment 3523459



Need extra picture of the linning inside and bottom.


----------



## bteeth

Hi everyone, can someone help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you [emoji4] 
Item: Saint Laurent Bag
Seller: miss.emmaxx
Listing #:222316650661
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222316650661

View attachment 3523970

View attachment 3523971

View attachment 3523972


----------



## corame

bteeth said:


> Hi everyone, can someone help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you [emoji4]
> Item: Saint Laurent Bag
> Seller: miss.emmaxx
> Listing #:222316650661
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222316650661
> 
> View attachment 3523970
> 
> View attachment 3523971
> 
> View attachment 3523972



The pictures are soooo unclear, pls ask extra close up on details and linning


----------



## bteeth

corame said:


> The pictures are soooo unclear, pls ask extra close up on details and linning



I will, thank you so much Corame!


----------



## bteeth

corame said:


> The pictures are soooo unclear, pls ask extra close up on details and linning



Any good? Thank you for your help Corame


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey everyone wanted to know about this one. Please help.

Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6
Listing Number: 113474630
Seller: BagFairy
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/auth-ysl-duffle-6-bag-ID7G7WY.html
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## SilverSpoon1990

Item: Saint Laurent Chyc clutch 
Listing Number: 272448924672
Seller: ebusiness8
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-la...d-condition-/272448924672?txnId=1731152742017
Comments: Hi! Just recently purchased this and the seller guaranteed its authenticity. I haven't actually received it yet but would like to know if you could help me authenticate this.


----------



## corame

bteeth said:


> Any good? Thank you for your help Corame
> View attachment 3524066
> View attachment 3524067
> View attachment 3524068
> View attachment 3524069
> 
> View attachment 3524070



Good fake


----------



## corame

F





mrspalaganas said:


> Hey everyone wanted to know about this one. Please help.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Duffle 6
> Listing Number: 113474630
> Seller: BagFairy
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/auth-ysl-duffle-6-bag-ID7G7WY.html
> Comments: Thank you!


fake


----------



## corame

SilverSpoon1990 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Chyc clutch
> Listing Number: 272448924672
> Seller: ebusiness8
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint-la...d-condition-/272448924672?txnId=1731152742017
> Comments: Hi! Just recently purchased this and the seller guaranteed its authenticity. I haven't actually received it yet but would like to know if you could help me authenticate this.



I cant authenticate with 4 outside not clear pictures.


----------



## Keith_katherine

Hi Corame! 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 
Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing number: N/A
Seller: private
Comments: Please help me authenticate this.. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Keith_katherine said:


> View attachment 3524418
> View attachment 3524416
> View attachment 3524417
> View attachment 3524415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Corame!
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: private
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this.. Thank you so much!



It looks off. You can add extra pics in light of its details to be sure


----------



## Keith_katherine

Here are the additional photos.. Thanks Corame for the help!


----------



## corame

Keith_katherine said:


> Here are the additional photos.. Thanks Corame for the help!
> View attachment 3524662
> View attachment 3524663
> View attachment 3524661



Extra pics with details means close up pictures of logo, label, metals, zipper etc


----------



## roxta

Item: Black 6 Hour Duffle
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments: I recently purchased this bag from an online consignment store. I've done a lot of my own research and comparisons but anyone can make mistakes with authentication so I would love to get your opinion if possible. Everything looks good to me except that I've seen some photos with stamping on the magnetic pads of the front pocket and mine do not have this (trying not to panic and praying that perhaps it varies between batches?). I've attached closeups of the little details throughout the bag (10 photos) - hopefully these will be helpful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## bina bina

corame said:


> Need extra picture of the linning inside and bottom.


----------



## bina bina

corame said:


> Need extra picture of the linning inside and bottom.



Hope these photos help. Thanks again


----------



## gteexo

Hey ! Can you please authenticate this ? Thanks in advance !! 

Item: red small monogram chain bag
Listing Number: 1212369967
Seller: n/a kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-red-small-monogram-kate-chain-bag/1212369967










l


----------



## corame

roxta said:


> Item: Black 6 Hour Duffle
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: -
> Comments: I recently purchased this bag from an online consignment store. I've done a lot of my own research and comparisons but anyone can make mistakes with authentication so I would love to get your opinion if possible. Everything looks good to me except that I've seen some photos with stamping on the magnetic pads of the front pocket and mine do not have this (trying not to panic and praying that perhaps it varies between batches?). I've attached closeups of the little details throughout the bag (10 photos) - hopefully these will be helpful. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3525074
> View attachment 3525075
> View attachment 3525076
> View attachment 3525078
> View attachment 3525079
> View attachment 3525080
> View attachment 3525081
> View attachment 3525082
> View attachment 3525083
> View attachment 3525084



Can I see exterior pics as well ?


----------



## corame

bina bina said:


> Hope these photos help. Thanks again



Yes, authentic.


----------



## corame

gteexo said:


> Hey ! Can you please authenticate this ? Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Item: red small monogram chain bag
> Listing Number: 1212369967
> Seller: n/a kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...-red-small-monogram-kate-chain-bag/1212369967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525325
> View attachment 3525326
> View attachment 3525327
> View attachment 3525328
> View attachment 3525329
> View attachment 3525330
> 
> 
> l



I need close up pics of the stamps pls


----------



## vesna

corame said:


> Hello girls. I'm happy to join YSL authenticators team here. After so much work on Valentino, Stella Mccartney, Dolce Gabbana and Chloe, I'm happy to help Vesna so she can sometimes take a break[emoji177]


*I LOVE YOU !!!!!!   BIG HUG  *

I actually got a beagle puppy a week ago and am struggling with sleep and taking a break for shower before running to classes . I am in a process of securing all my goodies, especially Hermes SLGs and  Bottega Veneta phone lanyards which are all over the place hanging, twillies, scarves,  

I will look as often as I can here what is going on, and help with those which I know for certain are authentic.


----------



## amy_86

> I actually got a beagle puppy a week ago and am struggling with sleep and taking a break for shower before running to classes . I am in a process of securing all my goodies, especially Hermes SLGs and  Bottega Veneta phone lanyards which are all over the place hanging, twillies, scarves,
> 
> I will look as often as I can here what is going on, and help with those which I know for certain are authentic.
> View attachment 3525657



 Thanks vesna and corame for offering your expertise in this forum.

And oh by the way ... Ur beagle puppy is so cute i have a beagle too. She is occupying most of my time too when she was a pup and still do now. I bet You will have a lot of good times together


----------



## corame

Ohhhhh, he is absolutelly adorable !!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ You need to take good care of all your bags, he is a "leather lover" [emoji23][emoji23] 
Keep us updated with this little jewellery [emoji7]


----------



## roxta

corame said:


> Can I see exterior pics as well ?


Sure, here they are. I have been looking at some listings on Ebay and found Duffles without the stamping on the magnets like mine, and they have similar serial numbers and some even show original authenticity cards that have the matching serial numbers on them - so I'm feeling a bit more confident in my bag now. Fingers crossed. Thanks again!


----------



## corame

roxta said:


> Sure, here they are. I have been looking at some listings on Ebay and found Duffles without the stamping on the magnets like mine, and they have similar serial numbers and some even show original authenticity cards that have the matching serial numbers on them - so I'm feeling a bit more confident in my bag now. Fingers crossed. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3526019
> View attachment 3526020
> View attachment 3526021
> View attachment 3526022
> View attachment 3526023



To me it looks good. 
You are 1 lucky new owner


----------



## gteexo

corame said:


> I need close up pics of the stamps pls


----------



## corame

gteexo said:


> View attachment 3526135



Sweet fake


----------



## roxta

corame said:


> To me it looks good.
> You are 1 lucky new owner


Thank you, Corame! I feel very lucky indeed and so in love with my first Saint Laurent!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thank you corame!


----------



## katie.brownlee

Item: Saint Laurent Blogger Bag in black with gold hardware 

Listing Number: 332034754058

Seller: flashmumma15

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...%3A828ecbd51580a357b512b02afff5a11f%7Ciid%3A2

Comments: one picture shows the serial code as 425317 BJ58J 1000 U
Please let me know if this is authentic
Thank you!


----------



## afroken

vesna said:


> it is authentic, and it is I think this one from post #9, although it looks a bit darker, however it could be the light, maybe it is tartan from post #10 :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-ysl-chyc-cabas-tote-bags-here.719420/


Thanks so much vesna!!


----------



## corame

katie.brownlee said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Blogger Bag in black with gold hardware
> 
> Listing Number: 332034754058
> 
> Seller: flashmumma15
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...%3A828ecbd51580a357b512b02afff5a11f%7Ciid%3A2
> 
> Comments: one picture shows the serial code as 425317 BJ58J 1000 U
> Please let me know if this is authentic
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hi Vensa. I Really want this bag but unsure of the authenticity. Please help, need that bag in my life soon. much appreciated!

Item : Saint Laurent Large Monogram Black Grained Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number : 381826605470
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/381826605470?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Luxx.ha said:


> Hi Vensa. I Really want this bag but unsure of the authenticity. Please help, need that bag in my life soon. much appreciated!
> 
> Item : Saint Laurent Large Monogram Black Grained Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number : 381826605470
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/381826605470?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The bag looks ok, however I would want to ask another picture(clear close up) with the stamp label inside near the lock. It is very blurry the one in the auction.


----------



## Alex G.

Good morning Happy Monday and blessings to all- First and foremost, in the spirit of thanksgiving and this wonderful holiday season... i would like to thank in advance anyone and everyone who will contribute to my post in helping me authenticate this bag i purchased for my lovely wife at a flea market (this is actually my first post on here and definitely wont be my last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








) .


Anyhow,  I've have purchased this Patent leather dark greenish (olive green) Yves Saint Laurent "downtown bag" at a flea market for a price that i just couldn't pass up on - so i just took the small risk (i'm a big thriftier / flea market junkie hunting for those bargain deals-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). i'm no bag expert but this bag looked pretty authentic and it still does especially considering the well constructed stitching and quality of the bag overall.  However, there are a few  inconsistencies in comparison to other similar bags i keep looking at online which are still giving me doubts on the bag authenticity.

(pictures are being provided) and hopefully you guys can see them clearly and help me - and help shed light in this little legit/ authenticity investigation. 






The first of the things that bothers me- my bags serial number behind the leather tab starts with a Y follow by 12 digit numbers.

(does anyone have any experience or can comment on this?) the number is Y257429 467891.









secondly on the front of the tab where it reads "Yves Saint Laurent" just says that plain i was wondering do all bags need to say "rivet gauche" under the Yves Saint Laurent tab? because mines doesnt...

again im no bag expert and im hoping this is somehow legit and maybe theres a strange explanation why serial number starts with  "Y" of the serial as well as why the rive gauche is not being shown on the tag tab under the name.



Thank you all once again and any input comment or guidance is greatly appreciated.this will be making its way to my wife whether or not turns out to be legit.which hopefully will it would just be good to know if we have a really good replica or an authentic purse. (i'm hoping for the best)  


Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## grlmostlikely

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Baby Matelasse Monogram Leather Satchel Ivory White 
Listing Number: 252647005867
Seller: mab345
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252647005867
Comments: Just wanted to confirm that this is an authentic Saint Laurent.


----------



## corame

Alex G. said:


> Good morning Happy Monday and blessings to all- First and foremost, in the spirit of thanksgiving and this wonderful holiday season... i would like to thank in advance anyone and everyone who will contribute to my post in helping me authenticate this bag i purchased for my lovely wife at a flea market (this is actually my first post on here and definitely wont be my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> 
> Anyhow,  I've have purchased this Patent leather dark greenish (olive green) Yves Saint Laurent "downtown bag" at a flea market for a price that i just couldn't pass up on - so i just took the small risk (i'm a big thriftier / flea market junkie hunting for those bargain deals-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i'm no bag expert but this bag looked pretty authentic and it still does especially considering the well constructed stitching and quality of the bag overall.  However, there are a few  inconsistencies in comparison to other similar bags i keep looking at online which are still giving me doubts on the bag authenticity.
> 
> (pictures are being provided) and hopefully you guys can see them clearly and help me - and help shed light in this little legit/ authenticity investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first of the things that bothers me- my bags serial number behind the leather tab starts with a Y follow by 12 digit numbers.
> 
> (does anyone have any experience or can comment on this?) the number is Y257429 467891.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly on the front of the tab where it reads "Yves Saint Laurent" just says that plain i was wondering do all bags need to say "rivet gauche" under the Yves Saint Laurent tab? because mines doesnt...
> 
> again im no bag expert and im hoping this is somehow legit and maybe theres a strange explanation why serial number starts with  "Y" of the serial as well as why the rive gauche is not being shown on the tag tab under the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all once again and any input comment or guidance is greatly appreciated.this will be making its way to my wife whether or not turns out to be legit.which hopefully will it would just be good to know if we have a really good replica or an authentic purse. (i'm hoping for the best)
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to all...



This is fake


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Baby Matelasse Monogram Leather Satchel Ivory White
> Listing Number: 252647005867
> Seller: mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252647005867
> Comments: Just wanted to confirm that this is an authentic Saint Laurent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528281
> View attachment 3528282
> View attachment 3528283
> View attachment 3528284
> View attachment 3528285
> View attachment 3528286



Fake.


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> Fake.


Thank you very much for your help. Can I ask what the red flag is on it that marks it as a fake so I dont make the same mistake in the future? 

Much appreciated


----------



## chrstyle

Hello everyone. Would appreciate help on this one I bought from Carousell in SG. 

Item Name: YSL Cabas Bag (Small)
Seller ID: naturelovebaby (carousell)

Thank you again.


----------



## grlmostlikely

Name: matelasse two fold wallet red/gold
Seller: brand_cawcaw
Website: eBay
Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252638140346 

Thank your for help!


----------



## maggieh594

item: *SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Small Star Studded Emmanuelle Bucket Bag Black
#: 136313
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...ar-studded-emmanuelle-bucket-bag-black-136313
Comments: I know fashionphile is supposed to **authenticate everything, but I've never seen this bag and can't find any info on it when I google it. Only replicas. Is this legit? Because I'm in love.*


----------



## vesna

chrstyle said:


> Hello everyone. Would appreciate help on this one I bought from Carousell in SG.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Cabas Bag (Small)
> Seller ID: naturelovebaby (carousell)
> 
> Thank you again.


authentic


----------



## vesna

Alex G. said:


> Good morning Happy Monday and blessings to all- First and foremost, in the spirit of thanksgiving and this wonderful holiday season... i would like to thank in advance anyone and everyone who will contribute to my post in helping me authenticate this bag i purchased for my lovely wife at a flea market (this is actually my first post on here and definitely wont be my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> 
> Anyhow,  I've have purchased this Patent leather dark greenish (olive green) Yves Saint Laurent "downtown bag" at a flea market for a price that i just couldn't pass up on - so i just took the small risk (i'm a big thriftier / flea market junkie hunting for those bargain deals-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i'm no bag expert but this bag looked pretty authentic and it still does especially considering the well constructed stitching and quality of the bag overall.  However, there are a few  inconsistencies in comparison to other similar bags i keep looking at online which are still giving me doubts on the bag authenticity.
> 
> (pictures are being provided) and hopefully you guys can see them clearly and help me - and help shed light in this little legit/ authenticity investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first of the things that bothers me- my bags serial number behind the leather tab starts with a Y follow by 12 digit numbers.
> 
> (does anyone have any experience or can comment on this?) the number is Y257429 467891.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly on the front of the tab where it reads "Yves Saint Laurent" just says that plain i was wondering do all bags need to say "rivet gauche" under the Yves Saint Laurent tab? because mines doesnt...
> 
> again im no bag expert and im hoping this is somehow legit and maybe theres a strange explanation why serial number starts with  "Y" of the serial as well as why the rive gauche is not being shown on the tag tab under the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all once again and any input comment or guidance is greatly appreciated.this will be making its way to my wife whether or not turns out to be legit.which hopefully will it would just be good to know if we have a really good replica or an authentic purse. (i'm hoping for the best)
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to all...


it looks to me that this is not an authentic bag, yes  newer YSL bags right before Slimane took over did not have Rive Gauche any more, however buckles should have YSL imprint in metal on the sides, do you see that ? Zipper pulls are wrong both upper and the ones on the outer pocket


----------



## chrstyle

vesna said:


> authentic


whew! thank you soooo much!


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Hello everyone. Would appreciate help on this one I bought from Carousell in SG.
> 
> Item Name: YSL Cabas Bag (Small)
> Seller ID: naturelovebaby (carousell)
> 
> Thank you again.



Fake


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Name: matelasse two fold wallet red/gold
> Seller: brand_cawcaw
> Website: eBay
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252638140346
> 
> Thank your for help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529053
> View attachment 3529054
> View attachment 3529056



Authentic


----------



## corame

maggieh594 said:


> item: *SAINT LAURENT Calfskin Small Star Studded Emmanuelle Bucket Bag Black
> #: 136313
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...ar-studded-emmanuelle-bucket-bag-black-136313
> Comments: I know fashionphile is supposed to **authenticate everything, but I've never seen this bag and can't find any info on it when I google it. Only replicas. Is this legit? Because I'm in love.*



Authentic. Soo cute


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Fake


Huh? Sorry, I'm confused. Vesna earlier said it was authentic.


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Huh? Sorry, I'm confused. Vesna earlier said it was authentic.



Vesna is very good authenticator. 
The bag looks good, but the imprint serial nr gives me headache...Can you post more pics of the serial nr please ? Close up with flash and without pls ?
Also, interior linning.
Thanks


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Vesna is very good authenticator.
> The bag looks good, but the imprint serial nr gives me headache...Can you post more pics of the serial nr please ? Close up with flash and without pls ?
> Also, interior linning.
> Thanks




Here are more photos of the serial number and lining. Thanks


----------



## sonrisafive10

May I please have help authenticating is bag. 
Thank you so much in advance.

Item: YSL leather shoulder bag
Listing Number: 222308338644
Seller: *weius28* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222308338644?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Anisa98

Hi please authenticate this bag 
YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM TASSEL HANDBAG 
326076
SELLER: ella-louise25-5
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262729724017?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
She has provided the serial number but not a picture as the pics show its faded


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Here are more photos of the serial number and lining. Thanks



Ok. I keep my opinion. 
The "italy" needs to be with I not i.
The imprint needs to be clearly visible stamped...this is looking off. It has red flags at details as well. I would pass it, but its absolutelly your decission.


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Here are more photos of the serial number and lining. Thanks



Can you spot the difference and what I mean ?


	

		
			
		

		
	
 your bag



	

		
			
		

		
	
 authentic bag


----------



## corame

sonrisafive10 said:


> May I please have help authenticating is bag.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: YSL leather shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 222308338644
> Seller: *weius28*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222308338644?ul_noapp=true



)) fake. 
The seller even shows those fake cards and didnt read it's totally other bag on them.


----------



## corame

Anisa98 said:


> Hi please authenticate this bag
> YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM TASSEL HANDBAG
> 326076
> SELLER: ella-louise25-5
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262729724017?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> She has provided the serial number but not a picture as the pics show its faded



TOTALLY FAKE. Horrible


----------



## Anisa98

corame said:


> TOTALLY FAKE. Horrible


thank you, you just saved me some money


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Can you spot the difference and what I mean ?
> View attachment 3529650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bag
> 
> View attachment 3529651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic bag




Mine is an "I" not i. But I see what you mean on the imprint. *sigh* it feels real in person although I have to admit, this is my first ysl.


----------



## Luxx.ha

corame said:


> The bag looks ok, however I would want to ask another picture(clear close up) with the stamp label inside near the lock. It is very blurry the one in the auction.


Thank you so much. I'll will ask them to send me one and keep you posted!!!


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

Hi all, I already purchased this bag from a department store but with all the scams going around, I was hoping to get it authenticated by the experts here. Please let me know if I'm missing any photos you may need. Thanks in advance! 

Saint Laurent baby cabas monogram (in what seems to be a dark chocolate brown)


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

Here's the rest of the photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks again! [emoji253]


----------



## beky92r

Good morning! Could you please help me to authenticate this sac de jour?
It is a baby size, in calf leather with gold hardware.
The picture of serial number inside the pocket is not very clear but appear the following code:
*DMR 398710 • 0515*
Thank you in advance for your help!
R


----------



## beky92r

Here the other images:
Thanks again


----------



## corame

NlovewithLuxe said:


> Here's the rest of the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530006
> View attachment 3530008
> View attachment 3530009
> View attachment 3530010
> View attachment 3530011
> View attachment 3530012
> 
> 
> Thanks again! [emoji253]



Authentic and sooo beautiful


----------



## corame

beky92r said:


> Here the other images:
> Thanks again



Authentic


----------



## beky92r

Thank you Corame


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

corame said:


> Authentic and sooo beautiful



Thanks so so much Corame, you're just the best! [emoji471]


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hi again. Stilll on the search for this bag. This one is more assuring because it comes with receipt but please help me ease my mind.

Item: NWT YSL Saint Laurent Matelasse Black Leather Handbag 2016
Listing: 322330733659
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Sai...733659?hash=item4b0c68ac5b:g:XcQAAOSwo4pYLOuB


----------



## vesna

chrstyle said:


> Huh? Sorry, I'm confused. Vesna earlier said it was authentic.


I would go with corame's opinion, she is right about print detail, I didn't see it right


----------



## vesna

corame said:


> Vesna is very good authenticator.
> The bag looks good, but the imprint serial nr gives me headache...Can you post more pics of the serial nr please ? Close up with flash and without pls ?
> Also, interior linning.
> Thanks


you were right , it is off...so many other details look good but this one revealed a very good fake. Also, no matter how old YSL bag I have , hardware is never rubbed so much as zipper pull here


----------



## gaucho0722

Pls help authenticate
Thank you


----------



## corame

Luxx.ha said:


> Hi again. Stilll on the search for this bag. This one is more assuring because it comes with receipt but please help me ease my mind.
> 
> Item: NWT YSL Saint Laurent Matelasse Black Leather Handbag 2016
> Listing: 322330733659
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Sai...733659?hash=item4b0c68ac5b:g:XcQAAOSwo4pYLOuB



Yup, authentic


----------



## corame

gaucho0722 said:


> Pls help authenticate
> Thank you



Fake. Pls next time use the correct format.


----------



## gaucho0722

^ oh i am so sorry.. thank you also for the authentication
will do that next time


----------



## vikaG

Hi! Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
Item: ST LAURENT PARIS Black Calf Leather Small Classic Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 172414391241
Seller: *welcometojodyscloset2012*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ST-LAURENT-...391241?hash=item2824b2d3c9:g:m4EAAOSwMgdXyaTX
Comments:


----------



## Thchick81

Please help me authenticate.

Item:  NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM MONOGRAM SATCHEL BLACK SHOULDER BAG
Listing:  322331659745

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-SAI...659745?hash=item4b0c76cde1:g:E1gAAOSwXeJYLf72

Also, this seller is out of the country is this a red flag to purchase from?


----------



## corame

vikaG said:


> Hi! Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> Item: ST LAURENT PARIS Black Calf Leather Small Classic Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 172414391241
> Seller: *welcometojodyscloset2012*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ST-LAURENT-...391241?hash=item2824b2d3c9:g:m4EAAOSwMgdXyaTX
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## corame

Thchick81 said:


> Please help me authenticate.
> 
> Item:  NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM MONOGRAM SATCHEL BLACK SHOULDER BAG
> Listing:  322331659745
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-SAI...659745?hash=item4b0c76cde1:g:E1gAAOSwXeJYLf72
> 
> Also, this seller is out of the country is this a red flag to purchase from?



Pictures not enough...but it looks off only looking on outside. You can ask the seller for more pics.


----------



## Thchick81

corame said:


> Pictures not enough...but it looks off only looking on outside. You can ask the seller for more pics.


Thanks, I have one more. 

Item number: 112203743120

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112203743120?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vikaG

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Item: YSL Large Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag

Listing number: unknown 

Seller: Therapeutic shopping 

Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m908036548/

Comments: Hello, please authenticate this bag for me. The pictures seem to have been taken at a boutique and that concerns me. Thank you.


----------



## corame

Thchick81 said:


> Thanks, I have one more.
> 
> Item number: 112203743120
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112203743120?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Same here. Majority are pictures taken from official website. The seller dosent show much.


----------



## corame

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Item: YSL Large Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing number: unknown
> 
> Seller: Therapeutic shopping
> 
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m908036548/
> 
> Comments: Hello, please authenticate this bag for me. The pictures seem to have been taken at a boutique and that concerns me. Thank you.



I cant zoom the pictures to see the details. Can you ask for the pictures ? and you can attach them here...


----------



## grlmostlikely

Item:Saint Laurent YSL Stars Red Monogram Wallet on a Chain WOC Crossbody 
Listing Number: 252658408892
Seller: mab345
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Monogram-Wallet-on-a-Chain-WOC-Crossbody-/252658408892?
Comments: New without tags. Let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Thchick81

corame said:


> Same here. Majority are pictures taken from official website. The seller dosent show much.


Doe mind checking the listing one more time. If you scroll down below the description there is actual pictures of the bag.


----------



## Ellk

Hi authenticators, can you help me please... Sorry this isn't in the standard format, but my husband bought me this bag from a high street boutique who sell second hand designer goods. Given the shop location (in a very posh suburb), we didn't give the authenticity a second thought but now I have it at home I'm not convinced. Please let me know what other photos are required and I can take more. Excuse my ignorance, but should there be a serial number - and if so, where should I find it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## grlmostlikely

Ellk said:


> Hi authenticators, can you help me please... Sorry this isn't in the standard format, but my husband bought me this bag from a high street boutique who sell second hand designer goods. Given the shop location (in a very posh suburb), we didn't give the authenticity a second thought but now I have it at home I'm not convinced. Please let me know what other photos are required and I can take more. Excuse my ignorance, but should there be a serial number - and if so, where should I find it? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3533668
> View attachment 3533673
> View attachment 3533674
> View attachment 3533675



The serial number would be in the inside of the bag - usually a pocket in the interior side of the back of the bag. If there is an interior Saint Laurent logo, it is usually on the other side.


----------



## Ellk

grlmostlikely said:


> The serial number would be in the inside of the bag - usually a pocket in the interior side of the back of the bag. If there is an interior Saint Laurent logo, it is usually on the other side.



Oh great, thank you! There is one there as per below...


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag! I bought it on Ebay but did not pay yet. It looks suspicious. Thank you in advance!

Item: *AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM CROC CROSS BODY BAG WITH SILVER HARDWARE*
Listing Number: 332042000075
Seller: franccoult
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...vRj5d%2F8bojfhqqLn4Zc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Item:Saint Laurent YSL Stars Red Monogram Wallet on a Chain WOC Crossbody
> Listing Number: 252658408892
> Seller: mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Monogram-Wallet-on-a-Chain-WOC-Crossbody-/252658408892?
> Comments: New without tags. Let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 3533531
> View attachment 3533532
> View attachment 3533533
> View attachment 3533534
> View attachment 3533535
> View attachment 3533536
> View attachment 3533537
> View attachment 3533538



It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it


----------



## corame

Thchick81 said:


> Doe mind checking the listing one more time. If you scroll down below the description there is actual pictures of the bag.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Ellk said:


> Oh great, thank you! There is one there as per below...
> 
> View attachment 3533921



Happy you came here.
The bag is a fake.


----------



## corame

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag! I bought it on Ebay but did not pay yet. It looks suspicious. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: *AUTHENTIC YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM CROC CROSS BODY BAG WITH SILVER HARDWARE*
> Listing Number: 332042000075
> Seller: franccoult
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...vRj5d%2F8bojfhqqLn4Zc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It looks good from what I see but the pictures are very tricky. They are made in blur and with some discoloration saturation. I wonder why the seller edit the photos? 
If you can ask the seller for extra pics in natural light with the bag details, it would be wonderful. If not, you can pay for it and make your own upon receiving it.


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it


Thank you for reviewing it.


----------



## Catchcarter

Item: Saint Laurent WOC Mono
Listing Number: N/A (not a live listing)
Seller:
Link: N/A
Comments: Hi all, I'm really stuck on this. I've never seen this woc colour with silver hardware and I can't seem to find a fault! When doing an extensive search online. The only things I found were a few sites sites that I've never heard of selling this. Results below are a search via item code 393953 bow02 9906 which was pictured on the box.

Here's an example. https://www.vitkac.com/en/p/portfel-393953-bow02-9906

http://mitem.gmarket.co.kr/Item?goodscode=851705972

When looking at these pages the prices seem justified, I've just never heard of them.


I had originally asked if the buyer was interested in buy it now option. I have been offered this to buy via eBay, the seller sent me a message that her buyer (the winner) was a timeswaster, so I wanted to be 100% before moving forward. Claims it was bought in Selfridges, I can't find the woc with shw on the SL site or Selfridges site.








Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## corame

Catchcarter said:


> Item: Saint Laurent WOC Mono
> Listing Number: N/A (not a live listing)
> Seller:
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi all, I'm really stuck on this. I've never seen this woc colour with silver hardware and I can't seem to find a fault! When doing an extensive search online. The only things I found were a few sites sites that I've never heard of selling this. Results below are a search via item code 393953 bow02 9906 which was pictured on the box.
> 
> Here's an example. https://www.vitkac.com/en/p/portfel-393953-bow02-9906
> 
> http://mitem.gmarket.co.kr/Item?goodscode=851705972
> 
> When looking at these pages the prices seem justified, I've just never heard of them.
> 
> 
> I had originally asked if the buyer was interested in buy it now option. I have been offered this to buy via eBay, the seller sent me a message that her buyer (the winner) was a timeswaster, so I wanted to be 100% before moving forward. Claims it was bought in Selfridges, I can't find the woc with shw on the SL site or Selfridges site.
> 
> View attachment 3534143
> 
> View attachment 3534144
> 
> View attachment 3534146
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this


Pictures not enough. Pls ask the seller for more pictures of details.


----------



## Catchcarter

corame said:


> Pictures not enough. Pls ask the seller for more pictures of details.



Hi Corame,

Here are some pictures.

Thank you


----------



## jjuust123

Item:
*Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Rive Medium Black w/Silver Hardware Gauche Satchel Handbag*

Listing Number: 19686727
Seller: Overstock
Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...efccid=4M4ALLRXQ6IJ4B2OCCAMLFTN6I&searchidx=0
Comments: My boyfriend bought me this during the Thanksgiving. I haven't received it yet. However, after reviewing the comments on the authenticity of designer handbags sold by overstock. I become a little bit concerned. I will post more pictures after receiving it, if they are needed.Thank you for your help!


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for someone to take a peak at this scarf ?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: mink scarf
Seller: gilt
Item#: n/a
Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=f55...272_1150709921&size_id=1&origin=order_history

View attachment 3534717

View attachment 3534718

View attachment 3534719

View attachment 3534720

View attachment 3534721

View attachment 3534722

View attachment 3534723


----------



## maruko101

Hi corame, could you please take a look at this bag. Thank you very much!
Item: Auth YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Medium Tassel Satchel Chain bag
Listing Number: 332042259095
Seller: colorpia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Sa...Medium-Tassel-Satchel-Chain-bag-/332042259095


----------



## corame

Catchcarter said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3534402
> 
> View attachment 3534403
> 
> View attachment 3534404
> 
> View attachment 3534406
> 
> View attachment 3534407



Authentic


----------



## corame

jjuust123 said:


> Item:
> *Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Rive Medium Black w/Silver Hardware Gauche Satchel Handbag*
> 
> Listing Number: 19686727
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...efccid=4M4ALLRXQ6IJ4B2OCCAMLFTN6I&searchidx=0
> Comments: My boyfriend bought me this during the Thanksgiving. I haven't received it yet. However, after reviewing the comments on the authenticity of designer handbags sold by overstock. I become a little bit concerned. I will post more pictures after receiving it, if they are needed.Thank you for your help!



You need to post your own pictures.


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for someone to take a peak at this scarf ?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: mink scarf
> Seller: gilt
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=f55...272_1150709921&size_id=1&origin=order_history
> 
> View attachment 3534717
> 
> View attachment 3534718
> 
> View attachment 3534719
> 
> View attachment 3534720
> 
> View attachment 3534721
> 
> View attachment 3534722
> 
> View attachment 3534723



I dont authenticate clothes. Sorry.


----------



## corame

maruko101 said:


> Hi corame, could you please take a look at this bag. Thank you very much!
> Item: Auth YSL Saint Laurent Monogramme Medium Tassel Satchel Chain bag
> Listing Number: 332042259095
> Seller: colorpia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Sa...Medium-Tassel-Satchel-Chain-bag-/332042259095



Can I have an extra pics of the print inside close up in natural light?


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> I dont authenticate clothes. Sorry.



No problem! Thank you!!


----------



## jjuust123

corame said:


> You need to post your own pictures.


Hi Corame,please take a look at the picture I took last night. Thanks!
Attached please the pictures I just took last night.


----------



## corame

jjuust123 said:


> Hi Corame,please take a look at the picture I took last night. Thanks!
> Attached please the pictures I just took last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536045
> View attachment 3536050
> View attachment 3536052
> View attachment 3536053
> View attachment 3536056
> View attachment 3536055
> View attachment 3536056
> View attachment 3536059
> View attachment 3536061
> View attachment 3536063



Fake


----------



## jjuust123

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks a lot for your help,Corame. I already submitted my return request, will never buy from *Overstock *again.


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

Hello guys! I'm thinking of buying this Saint Laurent Cassandre Monogram Bag from Ebay, but I'm not sure whether it's authentic. The seller does not have the bill/receipt as it was a gift, instead, the bag comes with all documents, the dustbag and box. What makes me a bit mistrustful is the fact that I've never seen a Monogram bag WITH Tassel but in the grain leather...TIA !!! 











http://www.ebay.de/itm/POCHETTE-CAS...OSSBODY-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-NEUVE/172430473841


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

Hello, I need your help a second time when it comes to this Saint Laurent Wallet on Chain. What surprised me is the fact that the WOC usually comes in the grain / matélasse leather and not in the smooth and shiny leather... Thanks so much in advance!  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/132002849756?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> Hello guys! I'm thinking of buying this Saint Laurent Cassandre Monogram Bag from Ebay, but I'm not sure whether it's authentic. The seller does not have the bill/receipt as it was a gift, instead, the bag comes with all documents, the dustbag and box. What makes me a bit mistrustful is the fact that I've never seen a Monogram bag WITH Tassel but in the grain leather...TIA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/POCHETTE-CAS...OSSBODY-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-NEUVE/172430473841



A fake for 1200€ )) Incredible.
Dont buy!


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> Hello, I need your help a second time when it comes to this Saint Laurent Wallet on Chain. What surprised me is the fact that the WOC usually comes in the grain / matélasse leather and not in the smooth and shiny leather... Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/132002849756?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I cant authenticate with 2 photos


----------



## maruko101

corame said:


> Can I have an extra pics of the print inside close up in natural light?


Thanks corame! I'll post it when the sell get back to me.



addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> Hello guys! I'm thinking of buying this Saint Laurent Cassandre Monogram Bag from Ebay, but I'm not sure whether it's authentic. The seller does not have the bill/receipt as it was a gift, instead, the bag comes with all documents, the dustbag and box. What makes me a bit mistrustful is the fact that I've never seen a Monogram bag WITH Tassel but in the grain leather...TIA !!!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/POCHETTE-CAS...OSSBODY-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-NEUVE/172430473841


Wow I actually never noticed that. Now I'm a little worried about the tassel bag in grain leather I'm looking at.


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

corame said:


> A fake for 1200€ )) Incredible.
> Dont buy!


Thanks so much for your response Corame! Why do you think so, because of the tassel and the grain leather? So glad I didnt buy it!


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

corame said:


> I cant authenticate with 2 photos


The seller only uploaded these two photos on ebay, but I've requested some more from the seller.


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> Thanks so much for your response Corame! Why do you think so, because of the tassel and the grain leather? So glad I didnt buy it!



The details look horrible. It's not even a good fake.


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

May I ask for your opinion on another bag?  THX A LOT!

ebay link to the bag: http://www.ebay.de/itm/252661830720?ul_noapp=true#viTabs_0


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> May I ask for your opinion on another bag?  THX A LOT!
> 
> ebay link to the bag: http://www.ebay.de/itm/252661830720?ul_noapp=true#viTabs_0



It looks ok, but pls post new pics of the details close up look and CLEAR, in natural light if possible pls.


----------



## materialistique

Hello, could you please authenticate this Sac de Jour for me? Thanks!

Item: Burgundy Leather Small Sac de Jour Tote Bag
Listing Number: 11215124
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76148/
Comments: I've found many comments on the Sac de Jour's heaviness. I tried to Google the weight of the bag and Bergdorf Goodman lists it as 4 pounds. I was wondering if this is correct.


----------



## corame

materialistique said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Sac de Jour for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Burgundy Leather Small Sac de Jour Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 11215124
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76148/
> Comments: I've found many comments on the Sac de Jour's heaviness. I tried to Google the weight of the bag and Bergdorf Goodman lists it as 4 pounds. I was wondering if this is correct.



This is authentic.
To be honest, I dont know the weight of the bag but this, yes, its a heavy bag.


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

corame said:


> It looks ok, but pls post new pics of the details close up look and CLEAR, in natural light if possible pls.



oh sorry! Anyway, thanks for your help! I've requested some more photos from the seller, taken by daylight. Here the are...











http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Tassel-Bag/252661830720


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

materialistique said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Sac de Jour for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Burgundy Leather Small Sac de Jour Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 11215124
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76148/
> Comments: I've found many comments on the Sac de Jour's heaviness. I tried to Google the weight of the bag and Bergdorf Goodman lists it as 4 pounds. I was wondering if this is correct.


This bag is authentic! I've only heard good things about yoogiscloset as it's a trustworthy seller when it comes to authentic designer goods!


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

CoutureChiQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this YSL WOC for me.  Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 3504408
> View attachment 3504409
> View attachment 3504410
> View attachment 3504411
> View attachment 3504412
> View attachment 3504413
> View attachment 3504414
> View attachment 3504415
> View attachment 3504416
> View attachment 3504417



This bag is so pretty! Where did you find/buy it?


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> oh sorry! Anyway, thanks for your help! I've requested some more photos from the seller, taken by daylight. Here the are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Laurent-Black-Leather-Tassel-Bag/252661830720



Not helpful pictures. Can you also ask the seller to take just a few CLEAR pics in day light on surface of all prints inside ?


----------



## Coffeebean11

I recently got this YSL small monogram college shoulder bag as a gift.  I didn't know that the Saint Laurent Monogram College comes in the size small (only medium and large)? But can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I took all the pictures with my cellphone, feel free to ask for more if it makes the authentication any easier


----------



## vesna

Coffeebean11 said:


> I recently got this YSL small monogram college shoulder bag as a gift.  I didn't know that the Saint Laurent Monogram College comes in the size small (only medium and large)? But can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I took all the pictures with my cellphone, feel free to ask for more if it makes the authentication any easier
> View attachment 3538945
> View attachment 3538944
> View attachment 3538927
> View attachment 3538929
> View attachment 3538931
> View attachment 3538932
> View attachment 3538933
> View attachment 3538940
> View attachment 3538941


this is a fake bag


----------



## corame

Coffeebean11 said:


> I recently got this YSL small monogram college shoulder bag as a gift.  I didn't know that the Saint Laurent Monogram College comes in the size small (only medium and large)? But can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I took all the pictures with my cellphone, feel free to ask for more if it makes the authentication any easier
> View attachment 3538945
> View attachment 3538944
> View attachment 3538927
> View attachment 3538929
> View attachment 3538931
> View attachment 3538932
> View attachment 3538933
> View attachment 3538940
> View attachment 3538941



 fake, sorry


----------



## frazer87

Hello, 
I am new to this, was hoping to get a bag i just bought my wife authenticated, YSL Belle Du Jour
The seller looks very legit, but as I am always pranoid, figured second pair of eyes won't hurt
https://www.ebay.com/itm/172418820560 
I have more photos of seriel number as well just couldnt get a good angle.
Below are all of my photos
Very much appreciate all of your help


----------



## materialistique

corame said:


> This is authentic.
> To be honest, I dont know the weight of the bag but this, yes, its a heavy bag.





addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> This bag is authentic! I've only heard good things about yoogiscloset as it's a trustworthy seller when it comes to authentic designer goods!



Thank you!


----------



## corame

frazer87 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this, was hoping to get a bag i just bought my wife authenticated, YSL Belle Du Jour
> The seller looks very legit, but as I am always pranoid, figured second pair of eyes won't hurt
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172418820560
> I have more photos of seriel number as well just couldnt get a good angle.
> Below are all of my photos
> Very much appreciate all of your help



Authentic


----------



## frazer87

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## maruko101

Could you ladies please authenticate this bag for me? The tassel looks kinda weird and I was wondering if this is normal for a used kate tassel bag. Thank you in advance!
Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Kate Tassel Bag 
Listing Number: SNT27356
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...nt-laurent-classic-monogram-kate-tassel-bag-2


----------



## yunho

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Y Line
Listing Number: No
Link: No
Comments: I got the bag. Thank you for the help!


----------



## corame

maruko101 said:


> Could you ladies please authenticate this bag for me? The tassel looks kinda weird and I was wondering if this is normal for a used kate tassel bag. Thank you in advance!
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Kate Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: SNT27356
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...nt-laurent-classic-monogram-kate-tassel-bag-2



This website is known for selling fakes between authentic items.
Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.
I dont have enough here.


----------



## corame

yunho said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Y Line
> Listing Number: No
> Link: No
> Comments: I got the bag. Thank you for the help!
> 
> View attachment 3541332
> View attachment 3541336
> View attachment 3541338
> View attachment 3541339
> View attachment 3541341
> View attachment 3541345
> View attachment 3541348
> View attachment 3541349
> View attachment 3541353
> View attachment 3541354



Fake


----------



## yunho

corame said:


> Fake



Hi Team, Could you please let me know what is wrong with the bag? Seller said she got it from saks fifth ave and she also sent me the receipt...
Thank you!


----------



## maruko101

corame said:


> This website is known for selling fakes between authentic items.
> Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.
> I dont have enough here.


I didn't buy it, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ntsiki

Hi all,
This is my first time on this forum, and I'm looking for a YSL clutch for my sister for her graduation. Can anyone authenticate this?  The seller hasn't been great about sending photos.
Item: YSL Clutch
Listing Number: No
Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/5903964434.html

She sent me a couple additional pictures, which I have attached.


----------



## veeboris

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Tote Chain Bag
Listing Number: 112221013360
Seller: 123shahen
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...bb8314c&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=302152611025

Hi, Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Should there be any serial number embossed? Thank you.


----------



## Ntsiki

Hi everyone. I decided against Craigslist and bought a bag on amazon last night, which arrived this morning. The seller doesn't have a ton of reviews, but the reviews they have are good.  Can someone please verify that this bag is authentic?

Item: YSL Clutch
Listing number: n/a
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Lauren...qid=1481180769&sr=8-1&keywords=ysl+clutch+bag

Photos of the actual bag attached. I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## corame

yunho said:


> Hi Team, Could you please let me know what is wrong with the bag? Seller said she got it from saks fifth ave and she also sent me the receipt...
> Thank you!



Have you ever heard of fake receipt ? 
The bag is a good fake, but the code says it all.
Plus the interior must be suede lining, not micro suede.


----------



## corame

Ntsiki said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time on this forum, and I'm looking for a YSL clutch for my sister for her graduation. Can anyone authenticate this?  The seller hasn't been great about sending photos.
> Item: YSL Clutch
> Listing Number: No
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/5903964434.html
> 
> She sent me a couple additional pictures, which I have attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542562



The pics not enough


----------



## corame

veeboris said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Tote Chain Bag
> Listing Number: 112221013360
> Seller: 123shahen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...bb8314c&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=302152611025
> 
> Hi, Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Should there be any serial number embossed? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3542886
> View attachment 3542887
> View attachment 3542886
> View attachment 3542887
> View attachment 3542889



It should yes, but this is a fake anyway so it dosent count anymore.


----------



## corame

Ntsiki said:


> Hi everyone. I decided against Craigslist and bought a bag on amazon last night, which arrived this morning. The seller doesn't have a ton of reviews, but the reviews they have are good.  Can someone please verify that this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: YSL Clutch
> Listing number: n/a
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Lauren...qid=1481180769&sr=8-1&keywords=ysl+clutch+bag
> 
> Photos of the actual bag attached. I very much appreciate your help!



Authentic


----------



## Ntsiki

Thank you!


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## Catherine Liang

Hello,
Can someone please help my authenticate this YSL grey monogram croc clutch (Large). Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## yunho

corame said:


> Have you ever heard of fake receipt ?
> The bag is a good fake, but the code says it all.
> Plus the interior must be suede lining, not micro suede.



Thank you for the info. I got the point. I will contact the seller.


----------



## vesna

Catherine Liang said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help my authenticate this YSL grey monogram croc clutch (Large). Much appreciated, thank you!


this is fake


----------



## Catherine Liang

vesna said:


> this is fake



How can you tell?


----------



## Ntsiki

corame said:


> Have you ever heard of fake receipt ?
> The bag is a good fake, but the code says it all.
> Plus the interior must be suede lining, not micro suede.



I'm very new and this, and the this wasn't my bag, but I was just curious what you mean when you said "the code says it all."  I'm sorry, that is probably a stupid question, and I assume you are talking about the serial number, but I was wondering how you know/what you mean.


----------



## vesna

Catherine Liang said:


> How can you tell?


Hi Catherine, singature, the font is wrong


----------



## Catherine Liang

vesna said:


> Hi Catherine, singature, the font is wrong


Thank you for informing me!


----------



## corame

Ntsiki said:


> I'm very new and this, and the this wasn't my bag, but I was just curious what you mean when you said "the code says it all."  I'm sorry, that is probably a stupid question, and I assume you are talking about the serial number, but I was wondering how you know/what you mean.



The serial nr stamp. The Made in Italy stamp


----------



## yunho

corame said:


> The serial nr stamp. The Made in Italy stamp





vesna said:


> Saint laurent is a bit different than other brands with serial numbers ..YSL was the same before it became Saint laurent paris...serial number shows the style and the leather type, for all bags made of the same type of leather and if they are the same style, the number should be the same
> 
> however these are not the same bag at all, something fishy is happening ????



Hi Team, I have a friend which has a same bag with different color and the bag serial # is the same with mine. Also I found the quoted info above. I am curious if you made a mistake for my bag?


----------



## Pluto14

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this clutch?
Thank you!


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this clutch?
> Thank you!



" Very " fake


----------



## Pluto14

corame said:


> " Very " fake


Thank you! Do you mind telling me what were some of the indicators as to why it is fake?


----------



## vesna

Pluto14 said:


> Thank you! Do you mind telling me what were some of the indicators as to why it is fake?


it is a signature that is very fake. 
Now, we should not discuss the details of what exactly is fake because makers of fakes are reading the forum and learning. It is customary just to state our opinion and that is it. I am sorry about it but that is one of the rules. We don't want to teach makers of fakes how to improve their details


----------



## Pluto14

vesna said:


> it is a signature that is very fake.
> Now, we should not discuss the details of what exactly is fake because makers of fakes are reading the forum and learning. It is customary just to state our opinion and that is it. I am sorry about it but that is one of the rules. We don't want to teach makers of fakes how to improve their details


You're right, I understand. Thank you so much for your help! The seller is still denying the fact that it is fake... 

Happy holidays!


----------



## theemptywalls

Hello, can you authenticate this Saint Laurent College bag ? Thanks


----------



## corame

theemptywalls said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this Saint Laurent College bag ? Thanks
> View attachment 3545731
> View attachment 3545736
> View attachment 3545738
> View attachment 3545743
> View attachment 3545744
> View attachment 3545745
> View attachment 3545746
> View attachment 3545748
> View attachment 3545751
> View attachment 3545752



Where did you get this ?
It is a fake!


----------



## theemptywalls

corame said:


> Where did you get this ?
> It is a fake!


Private seller
Thanks anyway !


----------



## doni

Hi. I have managed to score this bag in Vestiare Collective. It has been already verified by VC as being authentic and in very good condition. I don't trust them 100%, however, but it is a professional seller and so I have a 15 days return window. So I figured I would check here before deciding to keep it.

Item: Saint Laurent College Chain Wallet in black with black hardware
Listing Number: 3376118
Seller: Vestiare Collective (it is one of those items they have in stock and sell themselves).
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-handbag-saint-laurent-3376118.shtml
Comments: Sorry, I am not able to download the pictures. But I hope that you will be able to check them through the link.

Thanks a million!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi can someone please authenticate for me? 

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Monogram 

Seller ID: designergirlpretty

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172441736975


----------



## happy_moon

Hi, could you please authenticate the following item? Thank you in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Classic medium monogram tassel satchel
Listing Number: 112235683358
Seller: jauntyvault
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...683358?hash=item1a21c49e1e:g:JcsAAOSwA3dYT59U


----------



## cam37

hi please could you take a look at this bag please, many thanks

item: saint Laurent bag
seller: suesmn
eBay item number:   232173259886
Serial number AR3342023.0913 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232173259886?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thank you


----------



## Catchcarter

corame said:


> Authentic


Hi Corame,

Thank you for getting back to me.

Have a lovely winter holiday season!


----------



## PinkBoutique

Hi, please could you authenticate this for me?, The seller has sold a 'fake' before judging by the feedback however they have sold many real items also? I love the bag but want to be sure!

Item: AUTH Limited YSL Saint Laurent Star Classic Monogram in Black Leather Bag Clutch
Listing Number: 182389211125
Seller: yuhanca-0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Limi...211125?hash=item2a773e7ff5:g:QRUAAOSw5cNYRz86


----------



## corame

doni said:


> Hi. I have managed to score this bag in Vestiare Collective. It has been already verified by VC as being authentic and in very good condition. I don't trust them 100%, however, but it is a professional seller and so I have a 15 days return window. So I figured I would check here before deciding to keep it.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent College Chain Wallet in black with black hardware
> Listing Number: 3376118
> Seller: Vestiare Collective (it is one of those items they have in stock and sell themselves).
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-handbag-saint-laurent-3376118.shtml
> Comments: Sorry, I am not able to download the pictures. But I hope that you will be able to check them through the link.
> 
> Thanks a million!



Pictures not enough. Pls make your own when you receive them.


----------



## corame

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Monogram
> 
> Seller ID: designergirlpretty
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172441736975
> 
> View attachment 3547463
> View attachment 3547464
> View attachment 3547465
> View attachment 3547466
> View attachment 3547467
> View attachment 3547468
> View attachment 3547469



Authentic


----------



## corame

cam37 said:


> hi please could you take a look at this bag please, many thanks
> 
> item: saint Laurent bag
> seller: suesmn
> eBay item number:   232173259886
> Serial number AR3342023.0913
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232173259886?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you



Authentic


----------



## corame

PinkBoutique said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this for me?, The seller has sold a 'fake' before judging by the feedback however they have sold many real items also? I love the bag but want to be sure!
> 
> Item: AUTH Limited YSL Saint Laurent Star Classic Monogram in Black Leather Bag Clutch
> Listing Number: 182389211125
> Seller: yuhanca-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Limi...211125?hash=item2a773e7ff5:g:QRUAAOSw5cNYRz86



Something is fishy. I would pass.


----------



## Lilie_lala85

Hi can any one help me with this ysl mail clutch. Thanks heaps!


----------



## doni

corame said:


> Pictures not enough. Pls make your own when you receive them.


Many thanks, I will!


----------



## goodhbts

Hi there, I just bought this for my girlfriend but I'm not sure if it's real. Can you please help? 

Item: Medium Dylan Monogram Saint Laurent Satchel in Black leather
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: I can't really get to the serial # because it's inside.


----------



## goodhbts

goodhbts said:


> Hi there, I just bought this for my girlfriend but I'm not sure if it's real. Can you please help?
> 
> Item: Medium Dylan Monogram Saint Laurent Satchel in Black leather
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I can't really get to the serial # because it's inside.



Sorry, this is a Small size version, not Medium.


----------



## corame

Lilie_lala85 said:


> View attachment 3548635
> View attachment 3548636
> View attachment 3548637
> View attachment 3548638
> View attachment 3548639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can any one help me with this ysl mail clutch. Thanks heaps!



I want to see pictures from inside at details.


----------



## corame

goodhbts said:


> Hi there, I just bought this for my girlfriend but I'm not sure if it's real. Can you please help?
> 
> Item: Medium Dylan Monogram Saint Laurent Satchel in Black leather
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I can't really get to the serial # because it's inside.



Where you got this from ?
I want to see extra pic with the cose pls, just try a little more.


----------



## goodhbts

corame said:


> Where you got this from ?
> I want to see extra pic with the cose pls, just try a little more.



What's cose? Sorry I'm new to this. Thank you!!


----------



## goodhbts

goodhbts said:


> What's cose? Sorry I'm new to this. Thank you!!





corame said:


> Where you got this from ?
> I want to see extra pic with the cose pls, just try a little more.



I got this on Tradesy. 
http://trsy.co/18695224


----------



## goodhbts

corame said:


> Where you got this from ?
> I want to see extra pic with the cose pls, just try a little more.



I did it!


----------



## Pluto14

Hello! I don't have links so I am posting pictures of the bag, sorry!!

Item: Monogram Saint Laurent Envelope Satchel Mixed Matelassé Leather
Listing Number: none
Seller: private
Link: none
Comments: The seller insists this bag is 100% Authentic. I cannot locate the serial number.


----------



## Pluto14

Hi, this is a second bag that I bought from the same seller. Sorry again, no available links...

Item: Classic Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather
Listing Number: none
Seller: private
Link: none
Comments: Thank you for your time in authenticating the bags!


----------



## xueee

Item: saint laurent sac de jour baby in Nero 

Seller: Reebonz 

Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/saint-laurent/bags/saint-laurent-classic-baby-sac-de-jour-1309891

Could someone please advise of this is authentic ?


----------



## corame

goodhbts said:


> I did it!



Fake


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> Hello! I don't have links so I am posting pictures of the bag, sorry!!
> 
> Item: Monogram Saint Laurent Envelope Satchel Mixed Matelassé Leather
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private
> Link: none
> Comments: The seller insists this bag is 100% Authentic. I cannot locate the serial number.



This is actually not ONLY a fake, but a very bad one!


----------



## corame

Pluto14 said:


> Hi, this is a second bag that I bought from the same seller. Sorry again, no available links...
> 
> Item: Classic Monogram Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private
> Link: none
> Comments: Thank you for your time in authenticating the bags!



Fake


----------



## corame

xueee said:


> Item: saint laurent sac de jour baby in Nero
> 
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/saint-laurent/bags/saint-laurent-classic-baby-sac-de-jour-1309891
> 
> Could someone please advise of this is authentic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549534
> View attachment 3549535
> View attachment 3549536
> View attachment 3549537
> View attachment 3549538
> View attachment 3549539



Authentic


----------



## happy_moon

happy_moon said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the following item? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic medium monogram tassel satchel
> Listing Number: 112235683358
> Seller: jauntyvault
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...683358?hash=item1a21c49e1e:g:JcsAAOSwA3dYT59U



Hi can you take a look at the above one? Haven't got an answer yet.. thank you so much!


----------



## corame

happy_moon said:


> Hi can you take a look at the above one? Haven't got an answer yet.. thank you so much!



It looks authentic. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## goodhbts

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you. How can you tell? I'm sorry again, I'm so new to this


----------



## happy_moon

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.



Thank you! Will do.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc medium wool-felt and patent-leather tote 
Listing Number: NA
Seller: https://www.instagram.com/mizlv/?hl=en
Link to images: http://imgur.com/a/yR8WB

I've just gotten to know the seller on instagram, she's a luxury enthusiast and occasionally she sells items she doesn't use any more. She bought this off a friend who said she had bought it in-store. Thank you in advance!


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Corame, i am not new to Saint Laurent but I'm not an expert but i recently notice that one of my SDJ Black have a different locks and has small hole on the bottom of the lock and the key doesn't work on my other SDJ is this authentic base on the lock please advise i bought this bag at a reputable department store. any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc medium wool-felt and patent-leather tote
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: https://www.instagram.com/mizlv/?hl=en
> Link to images: http://imgur.com/a/yR8WB
> 
> I've just gotten to know the seller on instagram, she's a luxury enthusiast and occasionally she sells items she doesn't use any more. She bought this off a friend who said she had bought it in-store. Thank you in advance!



I say it's a fake.


----------



## corame

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Corame, i am not new to Saint Laurent but I'm not an expert but i recently notice that one of my SDJ Black have a different locks and has small hole on the bottom of the lock and the key doesn't work on my other SDJ is this authentic base on the lock please advise i bought this bag at a reputable department store. any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!



I didnt understood much from your text ...
You have 2 bags with 2 locks but one has a hole, the key dosent function. And you wanted my opinion...Correct ?
Well, if you bought it in a store, I would suggest you take it back and ask them to exchange the lock with a new one without a hole. Mistakes might occur, nothing is "perfect" even on big brands. Some of my LV locks (from bags purchased in LV shops) got dark and look horrible. I didnt expect this from this brand, to be honest but they exchanged for me everytime I asked because I am in their data base.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

corame said:


> I say it's a fake.


Thank you!


----------



## Duongnhi

please help me my bag is real or not


----------



## StyleinLA

corame said:


> I didnt understood much from your text ...
> You have 2 bags with 2 locks but one has a hole, the key dosent function. And you wanted my opinion...Correct ?
> Well, if you bought it in a store, I would suggest you take it back and ask them to exchange the lock with a new one without a hole. Mistakes might occur, nothing is "perfect" even on big brands. Some of my LV locks (from bags purchased in LV shops) got dark and look horrible. I didnt expect this from this brand, to be honest but they exchanged for me everytime I asked because I am in their data base.


Hi Corame, Thank your time and advise really appreciate it. i will do that.


----------



## grlmostlikely

Name: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Clutch
Purchased from a boutique
Color:Nude
Tag price: $1550

Please help!!!


----------



## flam85

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Reebonz
Link: 
Comments: Hi, I recently bought this and I wanted to ask if you guys could authenticate this for me. It appears to be a 2017 release which is strange because its not 2017 yet. I couldn't get a photo of the serial number on the bag because the tag is sewn in the corner of the interior pouch. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!


----------



## albi.gt

Item: Borsa Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 192054186031
Seller: davde_74
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Yves-S...sh=item2cb752502f:g:ukkAAOSwiONYOtIO#viTabs_0
Comments: Hi! Could you please check if it is authentic? Seller send me also the picture below. Thank you


----------



## Ramalin26

Hi ladies. Please help me authenticate this bag. I don't have too many photos right now. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Name: Saint Laurent Cassandre Tassel Clutch
> Purchased from a boutique
> Color:Nude
> Tag price: $1550
> 
> Please help!!!



Need more pics of the details inside as label etc


----------



## corame

flam85 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link:
> Comments: Hi, I recently bought this and I wanted to ask if you guys could authenticate this for me. It appears to be a 2017 release which is strange because its not 2017 yet. I couldn't get a photo of the serial number on the bag because the tag is sewn in the corner of the interior pouch. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551825
> View attachment 3551826
> View attachment 3551827
> View attachment 3551828
> View attachment 3551829
> View attachment 3551830
> View attachment 3551831
> View attachment 3551832



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

albi.gt said:


> Item: Borsa Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 192054186031
> Seller: davde_74
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Yves-S...sh=item2cb752502f:g:ukkAAOSwiONYOtIO#viTabs_0
> Comments: Hi! Could you please check if it is authentic? Seller send me also the picture below. Thank you



Fake


----------



## corame

Ramalin26 said:


> Hi ladies. Please help me authenticate this bag. I don't have too many photos right now. Thank you for all your help.



It looks super off, but you can add more pics of the bag details in same light.


----------



## Ramalin26

Oh man.. that's not cool.. I haven't received the bag yet. When i do, I will post better pics and will be needing your expertise again a couple of days. Thanks for responding so fast. you rock!


----------



## Ivan4

Item: belle de jour (I believe)
Listing number: 252668351041
Seller: dirte90
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Handbag...gGCXeGJmU70OppEQTrtRY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Hello! I have just received this bag purchased through eBay.. His would be my first YSL and I am in need of your advice. Is there any concern about the authenticity? I am trying to get the serial number but it very difficult to get inside of the little pocket without damaging the bag.. please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> Need more pics of the details inside as label etc


Thank you for your help. The interior feels like suede and the bag does smell like leather. I just want to be sure

Much appreciated


----------



## Ivan4

My apologies, I forgot to add pictures!


----------



## Ivan4

And some more..


----------



## flam85

corame said:


> It looks authentic



Thanks! It looks authentic to me but I was just confused as to why the tag said it was a 2017 release. Oh well, I guess I should be happy that I got something not released yet! Thanks again


----------



## kellybean

Item: Saint Laurent Sheepskin Matelasse Small Monogram Shopping Bag
Listing Number: 153851
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...vron-small-monogram-shopping-bag-black-153851
Comments: Hello! I've seen the Classic Monogram Matelasse Shopping Bag measuring around 13.6" x 10.1" x 4.5" but can't seem to find any evidence that the smaller version ever existed (9.5" x 9.25" x 9.5"). Thoughts?


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram College Bag
Listing Number: - 
Seller: Laida from Vestiaire Collective
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ramme-leather-bag-saint-laurent-3402526.shtml
Comments: I would be very happy if you authenticate this bag, thank you. [emoji18]

And here is the receipt:


----------



## stysl524

Please Authenticate this 
Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Small Cross body Bag (pink)
Seller: craigslist 
Comments: Looking to buy this bag off craigslist, it is a grained calfskin bag, also any estimations of the price as 
there is no price indicated but marked as negotiatable


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: mandalinakoku
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/siyah-yves-saint-laurent-clutch-portfoy-canta_3311714
Comments: Seller says she bought it in 2012. Please help me to authenticate this, thank you. [emoji4]

Here are more photos:


----------



## Lademoiselle

Two more:


----------



## mkloock

Could you please authenticate this college chain wallet:
item: Caint Laurent college chain wallet
Seller: Nancy Le
Tradesy https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-monogram-chain-leather-logo-cross-body-bag-20281376/
Serial number GUE438492 * 0516

This item is already bought and pictures of the product are attached. Thank you!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? 
Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Black Kate Tassel Bag--AUTHENTIC--PREOWNED--EXCELLENT 
Listing Number: 122273878880
Seller: lelemommy
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122273878880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I requested a picture of the serial number, but the seller stated that this bag does not have one
Thanks so much!


----------



## adadkny

Hi Versa or other purse experts - I am hoping you can help me with authenticating this purse?

Item: Saint Laurent Moujik Bag Small
Listing Number: 142201078020
Seller: alynvintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142201078020?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I received the purse a few days ago, attached for your reference. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Sbirkenf

Item: ysl Kate bag in medium 
Listing Number: n/a 
Seller:veeya88 
Link: http://******/2hYKiDL 
Comments: It has a serial number but I have never purchased a ysl before so I am not sure. Thank You for all your help


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Saint Laurent College Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: martalinda from modacruz.com
Link: Not Available Anymore
Comments: Can you please authenticate this, thank you!


----------



## grlmostlikely

mkloock said:


> Could you please authenticate this college chain wallet:
> item: Caint Laurent college chain wallet
> Seller: Nancy Le
> Tradesy https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-monogram-chain-leather-logo-cross-body-bag-20281376/
> Serial number GUE438492 * 0516
> 
> This item is already bought and pictures of the product are attached. Thank you!




Hi there,

When did you purchase the handbag? If it was in the last 4 days, you can submit it for free to Tradesy to be authenticated. If it is authentic, they will send it back to you. If it is not, they will refund your purchase.

Hope that helps! I would submit it so you have a confirmation record from a third party that guarantees the handbag is authentic.

Melissa


----------



## corame

Ivan4 said:


> Item: belle de jour (I believe)
> Listing number: 252668351041
> Seller: dirte90
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Handbag...gGCXeGJmU70OppEQTrtRY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Hello! I have just received this bag purchased through eBay.. His would be my first YSL and I am in need of your advice. Is there any concern about the authenticity? I am trying to get the serial number but it very difficult to get inside of the little pocket without damaging the bag.. please help! Thank you in advance.



Pictures not enough. You need to add everything you can as details inside the bag etc


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Thank you for your help. The interior feels like suede and the bag does smell like leather. I just want to be sure
> 
> Much appreciated



Authentic


----------



## corame

Ivan4 said:


> My apologies, I forgot to add pictures!
> View attachment 3552302
> View attachment 3552303
> View attachment 3552304
> View attachment 3552305
> View attachment 3552306
> View attachment 3552307
> View attachment 3552308
> View attachment 3552309
> View attachment 3552310
> View attachment 3552311



Fake


----------



## corame

kellybean said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sheepskin Matelasse Small Monogram Shopping Bag
> Listing Number: 153851
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...vron-small-monogram-shopping-bag-black-153851
> Comments: Hello! I've seen the Classic Monogram Matelasse Shopping Bag measuring around 13.6" x 10.1" x 4.5" but can't seem to find any evidence that the smaller version ever existed (9.5" x 9.25" x 9.5"). Thoughts?



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram College Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: Laida from Vestiaire Collective
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ramme-leather-bag-saint-laurent-3402526.shtml
> Comments: I would be very happy if you authenticate this bag, thank you. [emoji18]
> 
> And here is the receipt:
> View attachment 3553849



Authentic


----------



## corame

stysl524 said:


> Please Authenticate this
> Item: Saint Laurent Cassandre Small Cross body Bag (pink)
> Seller: craigslist
> Comments: Looking to buy this bag off craigslist, it is a grained calfskin bag, also any estimations of the price as
> there is no price indicated but marked as negotiatable



Fake


----------



## corame

Lademoiselle said:


> Two more:
> View attachment 3554423
> 
> View attachment 3554424



Fake


----------



## corame

mkloock said:


> Could you please authenticate this college chain wallet:
> item: Caint Laurent college chain wallet
> Seller: Nancy Le
> Tradesy https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-monogram-chain-leather-logo-cross-body-bag-20281376/
> Serial number GUE438492 * 0516
> 
> This item is already bought and pictures of the product are attached. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Black Kate Tassel Bag--AUTHENTIC--PREOWNED--EXCELLENT
> Listing Number: 122273878880
> Seller: lelemommy
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122273878880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I requested a picture of the serial number, but the seller stated that this bag does not have one
> Thanks so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

adadkny said:


> Hi Versa or other purse experts - I am hoping you can help me with authenticating this purse?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Moujik Bag Small
> Listing Number: 142201078020
> Seller: alynvintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142201078020?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I received the purse a few days ago, attached for your reference. Thank you again!!!
> View attachment 3554968
> View attachment 3554969
> View attachment 3554970
> View attachment 3554971
> View attachment 3554973



Fake


----------



## corame

Sbirkenf said:


> Item: ysl Kate bag in medium
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:veeya88
> Link: http://******/2hYKiDL
> Comments: It has a serial number but I have never purchased a ysl before so I am not sure. Thank You for all your help



The link its not available anymkfe


----------



## corame

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Saint Laurent College Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: martalinda from modacruz.com
> Link: Not Available Anymore
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3555302
> 
> View attachment 3555304
> 
> View attachment 3555306
> 
> View attachment 3555307
> 
> View attachment 3555309
> 
> View attachment 3555310
> 
> View attachment 3555311



Fake


----------



## lovedresses2010

Thanks again!


----------



## Ivan4

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you very much!


----------



## hollytrieu

Hi purse experts, could someone authenticate this for me? Thank you very much!!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: -
Seller: ebay 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Blac...ic-/152352021884?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368 
Comments: Can you please authenticate this, thank you!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can someone please help authenticate this YSL?
Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Black Classic Medium Kate Monogram Tassel Bag 
Listing Number: 232184419644
Seller: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/us_hom9999?_trksid=p2047675.l2559'] us_hom9999[/URL]
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/232184419644?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mummybuffy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302159878912?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

Please help me authenticate this.  I am 100% sure it's real but the buyer disagrees.  It is from the Byzantine Collection late 1990s.  Many thanks.


----------



## corame

hollytrieu said:


> Hi purse experts, could someone authenticate this for me? Thank you very much!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Blac...ic-/152352021884?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this, thank you!



To be honest, it looks really bad. I would pass.


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this YSL?
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Black Classic Medium Kate Monogram Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: 232184419644
> Seller: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/us_hom9999?_trksid=p2047675.l2559'] us_hom9999[/URL]
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/232184419644?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks so much!!



Need more pics of the details inside, also a close pic of the chain etc


----------



## corame

Mummybuffy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302159878912?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> 
> Please help me authenticate this.  I am 100% sure it's real but the buyer disagrees.  It is from the Byzantine Collection late 1990s.  Many thanks.



Need more pics of the details inside.


----------



## Maminel

Hello there, can someone please help me to auhenticate this ysl bdj clutch, thanks!


----------



## Ramalin26

Hi ladies. I received my sac de jour. I hope the pictures are enough for authentication. Since I have the bag in my possession I can post more pictures of a specific angle if needed? Bag seems to be older version of the SDJ. Inner pouch is non-removeable and lining is suede instead of leather. The leather itself does feel like real calfskin though.


----------



## Ramalin26

More photos. Thank you so much for your help! Happy holiday.


----------



## corame

Maminel said:


> Hello there, can someone please help me to auhenticate this ysl bdj clutch, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558033
> View attachment 3558034
> View attachment 3558036



Your pictures are not enough


----------



## corame

Ramalin26 said:


> More photos. Thank you so much for your help! Happy holiday.



Fake


----------



## oscarsalome

Hi all! Could someone kindly help me to authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour clutch, please?


----------



## Maminel

corame said:


> Your pictures are not enough


More photos here, hope it helps.thank you so much


----------



## adadkny

corame said:


> Fake



Hi Corame - thank you for your opinion. I am so disappointed, can't believe it's fake!!! For my own knowledge going forward, can you please tell me how did you determine that it's fake? It looks so real to me...

Thank you again for your professional advice!


----------



## Steve Scoopz

Item: *Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Mint Condition YSL Bucket Shoulder Bag*
Listing Number: MAL265923699
Seller: Nina Furfur
Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...-ysl-bucket-shoulder-bag-i-236996-s-2659.html
Comments: I purchased this bag for my fiance as a Christmas gift, and as soon as we opened the package we noticed there was no embossed serial number anywhere or a "made in" origin. I have contacted Malleries support and they have asked me to have it authenticated by a 3rd party. Thank you for all your help, it is beyond greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stylicious

Hi everyone! 

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Y
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:Net-a-Porter
Link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/my/en/product/413971/Saint_Laurent/cabas-y-leather-tote
Comments:
My friend bought a brand new Saint Laurent Cabas Y from Net-a-Porter, and she is concerned because the serial number on the bag only has 4 numbers after the 311210 style code. As far as I'm aware, there usually are 6 numbers after the style code, instead of 4. And made in italy should be stamped in lower case, instead of caps.  Could you please help? Thanks!


----------



## corame

oscarsalome said:


> Hi all! Could someone kindly help me to authenticate this YSL Belle De Jour clutch, please?



Pictures not enough.
Include the auction link pls


----------



## corame

Maminel said:


> More photos here, hope it helps.thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558697
> View attachment 3558698
> View attachment 3558702
> View attachment 3558716
> View attachment 3558717
> View attachment 3558718



It looks authentic.
Pls include the auction link.
Will not authenticate without it next time


----------



## corame

adadkny said:


> Hi Corame - thank you for your opinion. I am so disappointed, can't believe it's fake!!! For my own knowledge going forward, can you please tell me how did you determine that it's fake? It looks so real to me...
> 
> Thank you again for your professional advice!



We usually dont give hints in here as many of those sellers are between us. Will give you a PM


----------



## corame

Steve Scoopz said:


> Item: *Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Mint Condition YSL Bucket Shoulder Bag*
> Listing Number: MAL265923699
> Seller: Nina Furfur
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-yv...-ysl-bucket-shoulder-bag-i-236996-s-2659.html
> Comments: I purchased this bag for my fiance as a Christmas gift, and as soon as we opened the package we noticed there was no embossed serial number anywhere or a "made in" origin. I have contacted Malleries support and they have asked me to have it authenticated by a 3rd party. Thank you for all your help, it is beyond greatly appreciated!



This is a vintage one and not all of them own a code, but check all corners and pockets inside. The bag looks ok to me.


----------



## Maminel

corame said:


> It looks authentic.
> Pls include the auction link.
> Will not authenticate without it next time


Ok will do, thank you so much corame! happy holidays


----------



## Steve Scoopz

corame said:


> This is a vintage one and not all of them own a code, but check all corners and pockets inside. The bag looks ok to me.


Thank you for the quick reply Corame, I Hope you have an excellent New Year!


----------



## Sarahhobo

Hi, dear authenticators, please authenticate this ysl sec de jour , thank you. 

Item number 172437136102
Item name YSL Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Bag In Crocodile Embossed Leather
Seller name coffeevalid 
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172437136102?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Sarahhobo said:


> Hi, dear authenticators, please authenticate this ysl sec de jour , thank you.
> 
> Item number 172437136102
> Item name YSL Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Bag In Crocodile Embossed Leather
> Seller name coffeevalid
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172437136102?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Very fake


----------



## Sarahhobo

Thank you for the answer, no wonder the seller never return my message.


----------



## Sarahhobo

corame said:


> Very fake





corame said:


> Very fake


Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## xoapplevxo

Hi Guys,
Can you pls help me authenticate this ysl? Thank you


----------



## xoapplevxo

xoapplevxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you pls help me authenticate this ysl? Thank you


@vesna


----------



## vvlan

Dear Authenthicators, Please help me authentichate this bag

Item: Classic Big Monogram Black
Listing Number: none
Seller: Walthes
Link:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social

Comments: Hope the photos are enough to authenticate, if not I will ask for more... Thanks before.


----------



## xoapplevxo

No one even bothered to answer


----------



## Stylicious

Hi there,



xoapplevxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you pls help me authenticate this ysl? Thank you



I'm not an authenticator, but the ID on the card says Sac Ligne Y, which isn't the model that is being shown... so the card is fake. The card also says it's Fuchsia - which means bright pink, and the bag clearly isn't. Also, the leather swatch shouldn't have chinese words on it... Hope this helps!


----------



## Stylicious

Stylicious said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an authenticator, but the ID on the card says Sac Ligne Y, which isn't the model that is being shown... so the card is fake. The card also says it's Fuchsia - which means bright pink, and the bag clearly isn't. Also, the leather swatch shouldn't have chinese words on it... Hope this helps!


Oh and the leather swatch should not be in in that shape or have a hole punched through it


----------



## corame

xoapplevxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you pls help me authenticate this ysl? Thank you



The tags look off. 
For the bag I need extra pics, but if they came together most probably it is fake.


----------



## corame

xoapplevxo said:


> No one even bothered to answer



You need to know, we, authenticators, have also families and holidays exist here as well.
We do it for FREE for all of you so I wait for some respect taking in consideration it's our time and we do it for YOU!


----------



## corame

xoapplevxo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you pls help me authenticate this ysl? Thank you



And by the way, next time use the correct format, or you will not receive authentication!


----------



## corame

vvlan said:


> Dear Authenthicators, Please help me authentichate this bag
> 
> Item: Classic Big Monogram Black
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Walthes
> Link:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social
> 
> Comments: Hope the photos are enough to authenticate, if not I will ask for more... Thanks before.



You didnt post the correct link.


----------



## curiositywins

Item: SAINT LAURENT Monogram Blogger Bag in Black Leather Brand New
Listing Number: 162341250657
Seller: joanna9148 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...4454d03&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182401727821
Comments: 
Hi authenticators, thank you for your help! I have already asked to see inside picture, and am waiting for a reply, but thought maybe you could tell from these pictures.


----------



## oscarsalome

corame said:


> Pictures not enough.
> Include the auction link pls


Hi Corame, thanks for your answer and Happy New Year 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller closed the auction early and I would ask if she still have the bag, but I would be sure that it is authentic before to contact her.


----------



## bluealthea

Anyone can help me authenticate this wallet? Thanks! urgent!


----------



## bluealthea

The last picture in with serial number is upside down.


----------



## corame

curiositywins said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Monogram Blogger Bag in Black Leather Brand New
> Listing Number: 162341250657
> Seller: joanna9148
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAU...4454d03&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182401727821
> Comments:
> Hi authenticators, thank you for your help! I have already asked to see inside picture, and am waiting for a reply, but thought maybe you could tell from these pictures.



It looks good. However, pls add the extra pics upon receiving them.


----------



## corame

oscarsalome said:


> Hi Corame, thanks for your answer and Happy New Year
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller closed the auction early and I would ask if she still have the bag, but I would be sure that it is authentic before to contact her.



To be honest, I would pass the transaction.
I dont think I need extra pics to conclude this being a fake.


----------



## corame

bluealthea said:


> Anyone can help me authenticate this wallet? Thanks! urgent!



Fake


----------



## bluealthea

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks. I am still learning. Do you mind telling me why, so I know what to look for next time. Thanks!


----------



## Fairilyspark

Hi guys,

I'm new to this, could you help me authenticate the below? I received this as a gift.

Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour in Navy / Green / Bordeaux grained leather


----------



## corame

Fairilyspark said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this, could you help me authenticate the below? I received this as a gift.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour in Navy / Green / Bordeaux grained leather



Need to see inside picture with the code(clear with flash pls), also linning inside.
Pls take additional picture larger view of the label print inside.


----------



## Fairilyspark

corame said:


> Need to see inside picture with the code(clear with flash pls), also linning inside.
> Pls take additional picture larger view of the label print inside.


Thank you so much for the reply, I've got some interior pictures. I've tried countless times getting a picture of the code in the middle pouch but it's so tight that I'm having trouble focussing. Will try again once I'm home.


----------



## Fairilyspark

Better label print inside and code


corame said:


> Need to see inside picture with the code(clear with flash pls), also linning inside.
> Pls take additional picture larger view of the label print inside.



Serial code and a better picture of the label print


----------



## cazzl

Hi

Just wanted to get this bag authenticated: 
Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 172437136102
Seller: coffeevalid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...sed-Leather-/172437136102?hash=item28260de2e6

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## corame

Fairilyspark said:


> Better label print inside and code
> 
> 
> Serial code and a better picture of the label print



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

cazzl said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get this bag authenticated:
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 172437136102
> Seller: coffeevalid
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...sed-Leather-/172437136102?hash=item28260de2e6
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



This bag was authenticated before.
Fake


----------



## Fairilyspark

corame said:


> It looks authentic


Thank you!


----------



## guccidame

Please authenticate.
I bought this pre-owned from Fashionphile and something was off with this bag, though they supposedly 100% guarantee authenticity. I've been reading that the quality of Saint Laurent bags went downhill so I wanted to know if this one is legit or a casualty of authentic sloppy craftsmanship. Also, the leather still smells but not unlike my SL Medium Matelasse WOC I bought from Neiman Marcus that I purchased a month ago.

Item: Saint Laurent Sac Universite Medium in Oxblood (2015)
Seller: Fashionphile
Serial/production number: 396913 C150J
Link: unavailable


----------



## guccidame

Also, I am trying to upload more images but I am getting error message saying there was a problem uploading my file.


----------



## ryoung

Hi,

I received this as a gift, can anyone help me to authenticate it? Thanks so much!


----------



## ryoung

a few more pictures


----------



## Ramalin26

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much all your help. Im in the process of getting a refund


----------



## Caannddyfull

Hi Authenticators, Please help me authenticate this bag

Item: YSL Patent Leather Clutch
Comments: Hope the photos are enough to authenticate, if not I will ask for more..Thanks much.


----------



## corame

guccidame said:


> Please authenticate.
> I bought this pre-owned from Fashionphile and something was off with this bag, though they supposedly 100% guarantee authenticity. I've been reading that the quality of Saint Laurent bags went downhill so I wanted to know if this one is legit or a casualty of authentic sloppy craftsmanship. Also, the leather still smells but not unlike my SL Medium Matelasse WOC I bought from Neiman Marcus that I purchased a month ago.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac Universite Medium in Oxblood (2015)
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Serial/production number: 396913 C150J
> Link: unavailable



Authentic


----------



## corame

ryoung said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received this as a gift, can anyone help me to authenticate it? Thanks so much!



All of your pict are unclear


----------



## corame

Caannddyfull said:


> Hi Authenticators, Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: YSL Patent Leather Clutch
> Comments: Hope the photos are enough to authenticate, if not I will ask for more..Thanks much.
> 
> View attachment 3567563
> View attachment 3567564
> View attachment 3567565
> View attachment 3567566
> View attachment 3567567
> View attachment 3567568
> View attachment 3567569



You need to include the auction link.
Use the correct format pls.
The pics not enough, I need close up pict with every stamp.


----------



## Samyoung123

Hi,
I'm new to purseblog so Hi all. Just bought this YSL clutch, belle du jour in patent. I was surprised to see it is not leather but what appears to be silk thread coated in patent. I did buy this second hand from a television star so believed it to be genuine. Here are pics. Thanks


----------



## corame

Samyoung123 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to purseblog so Hi all. Just bought this YSL clutch, belle du jour in patent. I was surprised to see it is not leather but what appears to be silk thread coated in patent. I did buy this second hand from a television star so believed it to be genuine. Here are pics. Thanks



1. You didnt actually upload pictureS but only 1 picture.
2. It has to be a patent-leather, it cant be something else(if this is genuine).


----------



## vpham0519

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag!

Item: White Classic Monogram quilted leather shoulder bag
Listing Number: P00213904
Seller: www.mytheresa.com
Link: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/clas...nMa2olVaFqCv8Ii0UA1K0Xny19qqivoMo0hoCerXw_wcB
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, buying for the first time through mytheresa.com. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can someone please help authenticate this Saint Laurent?
Item: Saint Laurent 'Mini Monogram' Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 291989758953
Seller: bcheung18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...758953?hash=item43fbf223e9:g:OMsAAOSwImRYav2z
Comments: Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

vpham0519 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: White Classic Monogram quilted leather shoulder bag
> Listing Number: P00213904
> Seller: www.mytheresa.com
> Link: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/clas...nMa2olVaFqCv8Ii0UA1K0Xny19qqivoMo0hoCerXw_wcB
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, buying for the first time through mytheresa.com. Thank you in advance!



The website its currently updated. It dosent work. Anyway, you need to post your own pictures upon receiving it as probably the website is using official website pictures.


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this Saint Laurent?
> Item: Saint Laurent 'Mini Monogram' Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 291989758953
> Seller: bcheung18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...758953?hash=item43fbf223e9:g:OMsAAOSwImRYav2z
> Comments: Thanks so much!



Need the code inside pls


----------



## minime2298

Hi could you please authenticate this?

Item:  Saint Laurent Y Ligne Mini Pochette Crossbody Bag
Listing Number:  302187612849
Seller:  milan_station_hk
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...612849?hash=item465bc90ab1:g:n8gAAOSw7NNT8BEV
Comments:  The serial number shown is:  PMR311215·0813

Thanks so much!


----------



## fashion.beauty

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Black college matelasse bag
Listing Number: Not sure
Seller: tradesy (abbey r)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-13682311/
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you in advance!


View media item 1613View media item 1614View media item 1615View media item 1616View media item 1617View media item 1618View media item 1618


----------



## ryoung

corame said:


> All of your pict are unclear


Hi, 

sorry about that. I'll try again, I hope this works.


----------



## lisamichellemcfarlane

Could someone please authenticate this bag. Crocodile embossed leather shoulder bag.

No photos of dust bag or card was provided by seller.

If anyone could respond within 24 hours would be greatly appreciated- as I don't know how long seller will hold. 

Thanks xx


----------



## happy_moon

Hi could you please authenticate this?

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Tassel Croc-Embossed Leather Bag Black
Listing Number: 272515883920
Seller: refatb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...b5f410a&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=262793355934

Thanks so much!


----------



## mashoune07

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag 
Item: Saint Laurent Calfskin Baby Sac de Jour
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grained-calfskin-baby-sac-de-jour-pearl-grey-155038

Huge thanks!


----------



## grlmostlikely

Please help! 
Bag: Saint Laurent Large Monogram Grained Shoulder Bag in Ivory/White
Seller: Boutique
No dust bag or tags
Images attached. Please let me know if you need additional pictures!


----------



## Ochallenger

Hi there, could you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de hour Leather Handbag
Seller: private
View media item 1650View media item 1649View media item 1648View media item 1647View media item 1646


----------



## Eeliseveil

Dear Authenticator,

May I please seek for your kind expertise to authenticate this Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet for me please? I just received it from Reebonz.
Your kind attention is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Eeliseveil

More Picture:


----------



## Eeliseveil

There is made in Italy embossed on the bag but I couldn't snap a clear picture.


----------



## corame

ryoung said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry about that. I'll try again, I hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570746
> View attachment 3570747
> View attachment 3570748
> View attachment 3570749
> View attachment 3570750
> View attachment 3570751
> View attachment 3570752
> View attachment 3570753
> View attachment 3570754
> View attachment 3570756



Its absolutelly the same thing it happend.
Please check yourself the upload to see nothing is clear


----------



## corame

lisamichellemcfarlane said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag. Crocodile embossed leather shoulder bag.
> 
> No photos of dust bag or card was provided by seller.
> 
> If anyone could respond within 24 hours would be greatly appreciated- as I don't know how long seller will hold.
> 
> Thanks xx



Its not authentic


----------



## corame

happy_moon said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Tassel Croc-Embossed Leather Bag Black
> Listing Number: 272515883920
> Seller: refatb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...b5f410a&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=262793355934
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag
> Item: Saint Laurent Calfskin Baby Sac de Jour
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grained-calfskin-baby-sac-de-jour-pearl-grey-155038
> 
> Huge thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> View attachment 3572620
> View attachment 3572621
> View attachment 3572620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!
> Bag: Saint Laurent Large Monogram Grained Shoulder Bag in Ivory/White
> Seller: Boutique
> No dust bag or tags
> Images attached. Please let me know if you need additional pictures!



What is inside the pocket with white?


----------



## corame

Ochallenger said:


> Hi there, could you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de hour Leather Handbag
> Seller: private
> View media item 1650View media item 1649View media item 1648View media item 1647View media item 1646



Your photos are not uploaded. Pls check the quality as well, when you post again


----------



## corame

Eeliseveil said:


> More Picture:



Authentic


----------



## Eeliseveil

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Corame!! Have a great day.


----------



## Ochallenger

View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1649View media item 1649


corame said:


> Your photos are not uploaded. Pls check the quality as well, when you post again


Dear Corame, sorry for this. Hope this will work. Hope for your help










[/IMG] 
http://tinypic.com/r/1o52ew/9


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> What is inside the pocket with white?


Hi Corame,

Metallic marker that wrote $835. I'm assuming it was purchased on clearance and the department store wrote that in there so no one could return it for full price to any other store


----------



## lcondrad

Item:Ysl Saint Laurent Small Kate Chain Bag
Listing Number: 182420615966
Seller: 1612lb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182420615966?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: please let me know if this is authentic!! thank you


----------



## corame

Ochallenger said:


> View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1648View media item 1649View media item 1649Dear Corame, sorry for this. Hope this will work. Hope for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> http://tinypic.com/r/1o52ew/9



Fake


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Metallic marker that wrote $835. I'm assuming it was purchased on clearance and the department store wrote that in there so no one could return it for full price to any other store



It looks good. I just have one problem with the handle strap stamp...it is quite thin, not sure why....Maybe Vesna could help us at this one with a suggestion ?


----------



## corame

lcondrad said:


> Item:Ysl Saint Laurent Small Kate Chain Bag
> Listing Number: 182420615966
> Seller: 1612lb
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182420615966?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: please let me know if this is authentic!! thank you



Pictures definetly not enough.
I need more from inside, lining, code, pockets etc.


----------



## Faith Goh

Could someone please Authenticate YSL Bag
List: YSL Croc Embossed
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-Crocodile-Embossed-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/152386629749?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=noRcAkdaFE7eWtFb6EGD8usfz%2FI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ochallenger

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you, Corame


----------



## corame

Faith Goh said:


> Could someone please Authenticate YSL Bag
> List: YSL Croc Embossed
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-Crocodile-Embossed-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/152386629749?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=noRcAkdaFE7eWtFb6EGD8usfz%2FI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It has been authenticated before.
Not authentic


----------



## Faith Goh

corame said:


> It has been authenticated before.
> Not authentic


Thanks


----------



## Faith Goh

Please kindly authenticate this YSL Bag
List: Python Embossed Leather Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152391425531?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6027&_trkparms=gh1g=I152391425531.N35.S1#rpdCntId

Thank You


----------



## Faith Goh

Thank you Corame. No wonder the seller wanted to sell me at second chance.
Btw, could you or anyone please kindly authenticate the Python Embossed YSL Bag urgently. Thanks


----------



## clairea08

Hoping someone could please authenticate this medium Monogram leather shoulder bag?

Seller is private

Thank you!

View media item 1673View media item 1672View media item 1665View media item 1666View media item 1667View media item 1668View media item 1669View media item 1670View media item 1671View media item 1674View media item 1675View media item 1677View media item 1678


----------



## Glamorous_

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
List: Saint Laurent Kate Medium Chain Bag Croc-embossed Gold Hardware & Tassel
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/272523490429?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT







TIA!!


----------



## fashion.beauty

Anybody can please help authenticate tgis bag? thank you very much.



fashion.beauty said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Black college matelasse bag
> Listing Number: Not sure
> Seller: tradesy (abbey r)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-13682311/
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View media item 1613View media item 1614View media item 1615View media item 1616View media item 1617View media item 1618View media item 1618


----------



## BlairVW

Hello. Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne. Still waiting for the photo of the SN but this is what I have for now. I would really appreciate your input. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## corame

Faith Goh said:


> Please kindly authenticate this YSL Bag
> List: Python Embossed Leather Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152391425531?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6027&_trkparms=gh1g=I152391425531.N35.S1#rpdCntId
> 
> Thank You



Fake


----------



## corame

clairea08 said:


> Hoping someone could please authenticate this medium Monogram leather shoulder bag?
> 
> Seller is private
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View media item 1673View media item 1672View media item 1665View media item 1666View media item 1667View media item 1668View media item 1669View media item 1670View media item 1671View media item 1674View media item 1675View media item 1677View media item 1678



Your pics are not showing up


----------



## corame

Glamorous_ said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> List: Saint Laurent Kate Medium Chain Bag Croc-embossed Gold Hardware & Tassel
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/272523490429?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3576354
> View attachment 3576354
> View attachment 3576356
> View attachment 3576354
> View attachment 3576356
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

fashion.beauty said:


> Anybody can please help authenticate tgis bag? thank you very much.



I cant acces the website


----------



## corame

BlairVW said:


> Hello. Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne. Still waiting for the photo of the SN but this is what I have for now. I would really appreciate your input. Thanks in advance!!!
> View attachment 3577385
> View attachment 3577386
> View attachment 3577387
> View attachment 3577388
> View attachment 3577389
> View attachment 3577390
> View attachment 3577391
> View attachment 3577392
> View attachment 3577394



It looks good from what I see, pls update me with more photos when you receive


----------



## mashoune07

Hi Authenticators!

Would you kindly authenticate this small Saint Laurent Sac de Jour?

Model: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour Petrol/Grey
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ys-k0726-01-st-laurent-small-petrol-sac-de-jour

Thank you so much!!


----------



## BlairVW

corame said:


> It looks good from what I see, pls update me with more photos when you receive


Thanks so much. Will post photos of the bag and SN soon as I them. Thanks again.


----------



## aikatt

Hi Authenticators,
Would it be possible to help me authenticate this bag.

Model: CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL (although the name listed on Tradesy different/wrong)
Seller: Angelina (Anilegna)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...-nwt-leather-shoulder-bag-navy-blue-20461139/
Comments: can provide SN when available, if needed

Thanks! Appreciate the help.


----------



## IrinaKim

Please help authenticate this.  Thank you!
Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 262795884445
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-Yv...Carryall-Croc-Nubuck-Dark-Grey-/262795884445?


----------



## Fukkkdat

Can you help authenticate this YSL Roady bag? Thank you


----------



## silversquirrel

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: *282328086117*
Seller: estella1105
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Lauren...086117?hash=item41bc10b665:g:hQcAAOSwHMJYJwX7
Comments: 

Thank you very much! D.


----------



## clairea08

corame said:


> Your pics are not showing up


Hi Corame,

I've popped all pics on a google drive:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9lFj_QMGGoNQUEtS09DWXpZUkE?usp=sharing

Thanks,

Claire


----------



## cesca99

Hi- I recently purchased (through an online resale website) an oversized YSL Muse in Black leather. The bag looked great, although I had some concern that the leather was harder and stiffer than a bag of this age would be (and more so, than other YSL Muse bags I have which I purchased at Saks.). Nonetheless, I've used the bag for the last 2 weeks, and today I began to notice that the handles are fraying near the hardware. While that didn't bother me, I did notice now more problematic issue- which is that the thread coming out of the fray is bright red and white candy-cane colored-- is anyone aware of whether this colored red/white thread is used on authentic Muse bags? I've attached some photos here-- would love any thoughts! I can return for a refund if it seems that this is a sign of a non-authentic bag....   thanks for the help!


----------



## silversquirrel

Dear Authenticators,

Please help authenticate this. Thank you!

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: *282328086117*
Seller: estella1105
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Lauren...086117?hash=item41bc10b665:g:hQcAAOSwHMJYJwX7
Comments: 

Thank you very much! D.


----------



## Sdhvin

Please help me authenticate this! 

Ysl saint laurent. Monogram bag. 

Photos are attached. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## brettiebug

Hello everyone,
Please help me in authenticating this bag..
Item: Sac de Jour Small
Listing Number: 132067114344
Seller: andjad7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132067114344?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
Comments: I've never owned anything from YSL, let alone a SDJ. I really want this to be true because this person is offering me a great deal but with the pictures she's provided could anyone tell if it is authentic? I have messaged her for more photos, so we will see about that..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































Thank you!


----------



## vvlan

corame said:


> You didnt post the correct link.


sorry the link was put down by the seller


----------



## vvlan

Hello everyone,
Please help me in authenticating this bag..
Item: Medium Monogrem
Listing Number: none
Seller: Luise Reinke
Link: 
YSL College Tasche Yves Saint Laurent, 750 €
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social

The Seller offer a very nice deal, said she bought it also thru ebay thats why she doesnt have the bill.

Thanks before and have a nice day


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate this small Saint Laurent Sac de Jour?
> 
> Model: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour Petrol/Grey
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/ys-k0726-01-st-laurent-small-petrol-sac-de-jour
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

aikatt said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Would it be possible to help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Model: CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL (although the name listed on Tradesy different/wrong)
> Seller: Angelina (Anilegna)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...-nwt-leather-shoulder-bag-navy-blue-20461139/
> Comments: can provide SN when available, if needed
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate the help.



I cant acces Tradesy. You need to find a way to upload the pics


----------



## corame

IrinaKim said:


> Please help authenticate this.  Thank you!
> Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 262795884445
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-Yv...Carryall-Croc-Nubuck-Dark-Grey-/262795884445?



Authentic and gorgeous[emoji33]


----------



## corame

Fukkkdat said:


> Can you help authenticate this YSL Roady bag? Thank you



Authentic


----------



## corame

silversquirrel said:


> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: *282328086117*
> Seller: estella1105
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Lauren...086117?hash=item41bc10b665:g:hQcAAOSwHMJYJwX7
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you very much! D.



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

clairea08 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I've popped all pics on a google drive:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9lFj_QMGGoNQUEtS09DWXpZUkE?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Claire



Authentic


----------



## corame

cesca99 said:


> Hi- I recently purchased (through an online resale website) an oversized YSL Muse in Black leather. The bag looked great, although I had some concern that the leather was harder and stiffer than a bag of this age would be (and more so, than other YSL Muse bags I have which I purchased at Saks.). Nonetheless, I've used the bag for the last 2 weeks, and today I began to notice that the handles are fraying near the hardware. While that didn't bother me, I did notice now more problematic issue- which is that the thread coming out of the fray is bright red and white candy-cane colored-- is anyone aware of whether this colored red/white thread is used on authentic Muse bags? I've attached some photos here-- would love any thoughts! I can return for a refund if it seems that this is a sign of a non-authentic bag....   thanks for the help!



Thats weird. First of all, why in the world the handles would fray so fast ? I mean, I never saw that....
What shop did you bought it ?


----------



## corame

silversquirrel said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: *282328086117*
> Seller: estella1105
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saint-Lauren...086117?hash=item41bc10b665:g:hQcAAOSwHMJYJwX7
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you very much! D.



What I need is you take close up pictures of every detail like stamp, lining, leather, corners etc


----------



## corame

Sdhvin said:


> Please help me authenticate this!
> 
> Ysl saint laurent. Monogram bag.
> 
> Photos are attached.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Fake


----------



## corame

brettiebug said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please help me in authenticating this bag..
> Item: Sac de Jour Small
> Listing Number: 132067114344
> Seller: andjad7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132067114344?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> Comments: I've never owned anything from YSL, let alone a SDJ. I really want this to be true because this person is offering me a great deal but with the pictures she's provided could anyone tell if it is authentic? I have messaged her for more photos, so we will see about that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I am sorry, this is fake


----------



## corame

vvlan said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please help me in authenticating this bag..
> Item: Medium Monogrem
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Luise Reinke
> Link:
> YSL College Tasche Yves Saint Laurent, 750 €
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social
> 
> The Seller offer a very nice deal, said she bought it also thru ebay thats why she doesnt have the bill.
> 
> Thanks before and have a nice day



Fake


----------



## brettiebug

corame said:


> I am sorry, this is fake



Thank you! I ended up passing on it...after comparing it to a lot of photos on here and just google searching I was feeling weird about it. Glad I asked!


----------



## silversquirrel

corame said:


> What I need is you take close up pictures of every detail like stamp, lining, leather, corners etc


 Thank you for answering me. Here are some more photos I've received from the seller:


----------



## silversquirrel

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: 3505779
Seller: Pauline
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3505779.shtml
Comments: This is my plan B.  Many thanks.


----------



## silversquirrel

And the last one:

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: none
Seller: private person
Link: none
Comments: This is the bag I would buy directly from a seller living in my city. Many thanks!


----------



## aikatt

corame said:


> I cant acces Tradesy. You need to find a way to upload the pics



Apologies. 

Please find a link to the pictures on google drive. Hoping this works better.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-NC9poDxRAOZXE2MFJjZHZPcUk?usp=sharing


----------



## corame

silversquirrel said:


> Thank you for answering me. Here are some more photos I've received from the seller:



Fake


----------



## corame

silversquirrel said:


> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: 3505779
> Seller: Pauline
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3505779.shtml
> Comments: This is my plan B.  Many thanks.



Pictures not enough


----------



## corame

silversquirrel said:


> And the last one:
> 
> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: private person
> Link: none
> Comments: This is the bag I would buy directly from a seller living in my city. Many thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

aikatt said:


> Apologies.
> 
> Please find a link to the pictures on google drive. Hoping this works better.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-NC9poDxRAOZXE2MFJjZHZPcUk?usp=sharing



Authentic


----------



## silversquirrel

corame said:


> Fake



Would you mind sending me PM and telling me why both of them are fake? Especially the one from a private person, as she is is living in my city and willing to go with me to the boutique to proof it's original. The only point is that our boutique in Vienna can't print out ivoices of items bought in 2014 and earlier. Many thanks.


----------



## silversquirrel

corame said:


> Fake


I still can't believe it!  I absolutely trust this girl and I know she wouln't sell me a fake. She has the invoice in YSL for this bag and she bought it 06/14. I see no reason why she would be selling me a fake. The only thing is that our YSL store said that any receipts that are over a year old are blocked and therefore not printable.  However, please give me a hint why do you think so, I will really really appreciate it. Also the other one (from ebay)  ... it looks to have even the same serial nb. as this one from my private seller.  Many many thanks.


----------



## Ashtead

Hello, I am new to purse blog and would really like some advise asap regarding the authenticity of this bag I just bought on eBay. I just won the auction and paid, the seller hasn't shipped yet but I am suddenly having real concerns whether this is a genuine bag or not. Thanks I would be very grateful for some help!

Item: YSL monogram envelope clutch
Listing: (unknown)
Seller: Iain Reyn


----------



## jeremycb13

Hi, does anyone know if saint Laurent sac du jour prairie flower multi ws made in other sizes other than Nano? I won a bid in ebay as the seller is reputable but then realized if might not be real as all im seeing in web are only Nano sizes. Will appreciate a response. Thanks


----------



## corame

Ashtead said:


> View attachment 3582852
> View attachment 3582854
> View attachment 3582858
> View attachment 3582859
> View attachment 3582865
> View attachment 3582866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to purse blog and would really like some advise asap regarding the authenticity of this bag I just bought on eBay. I just won the auction and paid, the seller hasn't shipped yet but I am suddenly having real concerns whether this is a genuine bag or not. Thanks I would be very grateful for some help!
> 
> Item: YSL monogram envelope clutch
> Listing: (unknown)
> Seller: Iain Reyn



I need you to follow this thread rules.
Auction link, sellers name, all pics from this bag includding lining, all stamps close look, code etc..


----------



## Gal4Dior

Hello! New to Saint Laurent and bought this bag on eBay. May someone please authenticate? 

Item is a medium Kate with black hardware. Photos are shown below. TIA! [emoji4]












Continued on following post.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Continuation of photos for YSL Kate Medium with black hardware authentication.


----------



## pr3004

Hi I just bought this medium west Hollywood bag from eBay. The seller said they purchased the bag in 2014 from the Ysl store in new york. Is this bag real?  

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medium...with-dust-bag-and-cards-/201784063190?txnId=0


----------



## corame

LVSistinaMM said:


> Continuation of photos for YSL Kate Medium with black hardware authentication.
> 
> View attachment 3583991
> View attachment 3583992
> View attachment 3583993
> View attachment 3583995
> View attachment 3583996



Pls follow thread rules.
Seller
Auction link
Details


----------



## corame

pr3004 said:


> Hi I just bought this medium west Hollywood bag from eBay. The seller said they purchased the bag in 2014 from the Ysl store in new york. Is this bag real?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medium...with-dust-bag-and-cards-/201784063190?txnId=0



I want to see the code and the cards. Also lining inside. All pictures need to be clear


----------



## Gal4Dior

Seller: Designergirlpretty
Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182420878748?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Auction Title: YSL Saint Laurent Medium Kate Monogram Textured w Chain New

The photos in the auction link aren't great so I'm including my own. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Continuation of 14451 request with additional photos.


----------



## xoapplevxo

Hi Everyone! 
Just wanted to ask if Ysl had this kind of duat bag and what year? Thank you.

Hope someone can take a time to answer.

Best,
Apple


----------



## xoapplevxo

xoapplevxo said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just wanted to ask if Ysl had this kind of duat bag and what year? Thank you.
> 
> Hope someone can take a time to answer.
> 
> Best,
> Apple


----------



## xoapplevxo




----------



## corame

LVSistinaMM said:


> Continuation of 14451 request with additional photos.
> 
> View attachment 3584542
> View attachment 3584545
> View attachment 3584546
> View attachment 3584547



Pls take 1 more pic of the inside printing. Clear and front


----------



## corame

xoapplevxo said:


> View attachment 3584857
> View attachment 3584859



Yes, they still have them. 
Should be available in Europe and Asia but I dont think they would sell them.


----------



## xoapplevxo

corame said:


> Yes, they still have them.
> Should be available in Europe and Asia but I dont think they would sell them.


Thank you Corame for the reply. I think the bag came from Japan. So you're right.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Hi Corame,

Attached are the photos that you requested. I hope it's authentic. [emoji4] Thanks!


----------



## lovedresses2010

HI, can someone please help me authenticate this YSL that i just purchased? I tried to take a photo of the serial number inside, but wasn't able to open the pocket wide enough to do so.Thanks so much!


----------



## pr3004

Posting again with the requested information and additional pictures. 

The eBay link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medium...with-dust-bag-and-cards-/201784063190?txnId=0 

Seller said bag purchased in new york in 2014


----------



## Christeeniexiv

Help authenticating a very old bag. I'm not sure if I'm posting correctly so I'm sorry in advance! I found this clutch/wallet(?) At a thrift shop and wasn't sure of its authenticity. I've found many authentic pieces thrifting from different brands but this is very hard for me to tell and I have yet to find anything similiar. It is very old. it's embossed in leather "yves Saint Laurent" inside and ysl signatures in the front. I'm trying to sell but I wanted to get some insight on the make of this and even if it's authentic at all. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## xoapplevxo

Seller: ebay (cant find the link)
Item: Ysl sac du jour clutch

Please help me find out if this is fake or not. Recently bought this one but i cant sleep thinking i received a fake one.












Hope I can get some opinions. Thank you!

Best,
Apple


----------



## BlairVW

corame said:


> It looks good from what I see, pls update me with more photos when you receive



Hi Corame. Re: Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne from last week. Here are photos of the interior and the SN. Kindly let me know what you think. Thanks so much again.


----------



## Melody826

Seller: net a porter uk website
Item: ysl small woc
Comment: I know nap is a reliable website, but I cannot find the serial number in the bag. And my woc is blue, which I cannot find on saks, NM, ysl official website, neither the review videos from YouTube. I believe the package is complete (black box, black dust bag, sample small leather, small booklet).

Please help authentic this. Hope I'm just too paranoid. thanks.


----------



## corame

LVSistinaMM said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Attached are the photos that you requested. I hope it's authentic. [emoji4] Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3585838
> 
> View attachment 3585839



When you add the new photos requested, you need to readd the auction link again. As you can see, I have hundreds of posts. I cant remember everyone...


----------



## corame

lovedresses2010 said:


> HI, can someone please help me authenticate this YSL that i just purchased? I tried to take a photo of the serial number inside, but wasn't able to open the pocket wide enough to do so.Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3585913
> View attachment 3585914
> View attachment 3585915
> View attachment 3585916
> View attachment 3585917
> View attachment 3585918
> View attachment 3585919
> View attachment 3585920
> View attachment 3585921



I will not be authenticating without a valid link, so pls follow the thread rules.
Need to see the code as well.


----------



## corame

pr3004 said:


> Posting again with the requested information and additional pictures.
> 
> The eBay link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Medium...with-dust-bag-and-cards-/201784063190?txnId=0
> 
> Seller said bag purchased in new york in 2014



It looks genuine.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Hi Corame

Here is the auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182420878748?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: YSL Medium Kate 

Photos attached


----------



## IvyRainy

Hi, 
Would you please help authenticate

Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: 172503663339
Seller: jackw1246
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172503663339 
Comments: The listing was ended, but please help. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

LVSistinaMM said:


> Hi Corame
> 
> Here is the auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182420878748?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: YSL Medium Kate
> 
> Photos attached
> View attachment 3588750
> View attachment 3588753
> View attachment 3588754
> View attachment 3588755
> View attachment 3588756
> View attachment 3588757
> View attachment 3588758
> View attachment 3588759
> View attachment 3588760
> View attachment 3588761



Authentic


----------



## corame

IvyRainy said:


> Hi,
> Would you please help authenticate
> 
> Item: YSL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: 172503663339
> Seller: jackw1246
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172503663339
> Comments: The listing was ended, but please help. Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## werbowy

Hi Everyone,

Any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!

Item: YSL Cassandra Tassel Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Local
Link: N/A
Comments: Seller states serial to be SP0035 A4D0RY


----------



## emily261

Hi
Could someone please assist in authenticating this item?
Thanks
Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Small Leather Sac De Jour Bag $2890 Pale Pink Receipt
Listing Number: Ebay item number 302209669937
Seller: rlmshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...our-Bag-2890-Pale-Pink-Receipt-/302209669937?
Comments: I also requested some additional photos:


----------



## grlmostlikely

Item: YSL Universite Medium Black Patchwork Reptile Embossed Leather Bag $1990
eBay Listing: 291998981386
Seller: 2012mark1960
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-UNI...981386?hash=item43fc7edd0a:g:-IkAAOSw6DtYUJt3

Supposed to be new with tags. Only came with authenticity cards.


----------



## trinity879

May I bother someone about this handbag?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## caramel1536

Item: YSL Croc Embossed Leather Nano Sac De Jour Bag Black
Listing Number: 152418512322
Seller: thesack1314
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Croc-Em...512322?hash=item237cd9edc2:g:8MIAAOSw4DJYkUL0
Comments: I'd really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## corame

werbowy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!
> 
> Item: YSL Cassandra Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Local
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Seller states serial to be SP0035 A4D0RY
> 
> View attachment 3589584
> View attachment 3589585
> View attachment 3589586
> View attachment 3589587
> View attachment 3589578
> View attachment 3589579
> View attachment 3589580
> View attachment 3589581
> View attachment 3589582



Fake


----------



## corame

emily261 said:


> Hi
> Could someone please assist in authenticating this item?
> Thanks
> Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Small Leather Sac De Jour Bag $2890 Pale Pink Receipt
> Listing Number: Ebay item number 302209669937
> Seller: rlmshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...our-Bag-2890-Pale-Pink-Receipt-/302209669937?
> Comments: I also requested some additional photos:



Photos not clear


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Item: YSL Universite Medium Black Patchwork Reptile Embossed Leather Bag $1990
> eBay Listing: 291998981386
> Seller: 2012mark1960
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-UNI...981386?hash=item43fc7edd0a:g:-IkAAOSw6DtYUJt3
> 
> Supposed to be new with tags. Only came with authenticity cards.



Take your own pics pls. I need to see all imprints close up look, clear pics and lining


----------



## corame

trinity879 said:


> May I bother someone about this handbag?
> Thanks in advance.



Fake


----------



## corame

caramel1536 said:


> Item: YSL Croc Embossed Leather Nano Sac De Jour Bag Black
> Listing Number: 152418512322
> Seller: thesack1314
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Croc-Em...512322?hash=item237cd9edc2:g:8MIAAOSw4DJYkUL0
> Comments: I'd really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this. Thank you for all your help!



Fake


----------



## emily261

Hi
Could someone please assist in authenticating this item?
Thanks
Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Small Leather Sac De Jour Bag $2890 Pale Pink Receipt
Listing Number: eBay item number 302209669937
Seller: rlmshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...our-Bag-2890-Pale-Pink-Receipt-/302209669937?
Comments: I requested clearer photos:


----------



## grlmostlikely

grlmostlikely said: ↑
Item: YSL Universite Medium Black Patchwork Reptile Embossed Leather Bag $1990
eBay Listing: 291998981386
Seller: 2012mark1960
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-UNI...981386?hash=item43fc7edd0a:g:-IkAAOSw6DtYUJt3

Supposed to be new with tags. Only came with authenticity cards.


corame said:


> Take your own pics pls. I need to see all imprints close up look, clear pics and lining


----------



## Sailer Moon

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Saint Laurent Chain Clutch In Mixed Matelassé Leather
Listing Number: 152411675756
Seller: kk881455
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152411675756 
Comments: Thanks for helping. If these photos are not enough I will take more when I receive it.


----------



## corame

emily261 said:


> Hi
> Could someone please assist in authenticating this item?
> Thanks
> Item: NWT YSL Yves Saint Laurent Small Leather Sac De Jour Bag $2890 Pale Pink Receipt
> Listing Number: eBay item number 302209669937
> Seller: rlmshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yve...our-Bag-2890-Pale-Pink-Receipt-/302209669937?
> Comments: I requested clearer photos:



Authentic


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> grlmostlikely said: ↑
> Item: YSL Universite Medium Black Patchwork Reptile Embossed Leather Bag $1990
> eBay Listing: 291998981386
> Seller: 2012mark1960
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-UNI...981386?hash=item43fc7edd0a:g:-IkAAOSw6DtYUJt3
> 
> Supposed to be new with tags. Only came with authenticity cards.
> 
> View attachment 3591974
> View attachment 3591975
> View attachment 3591976
> View attachment 3591977
> View attachment 3591978
> View attachment 3591979
> View attachment 3591980
> View attachment 3591981
> View attachment 3591982
> View attachment 3591983



Authentic


----------



## corame

Sailer Moon said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Saint Laurent Chain Clutch In Mixed Matelassé Leather
> Listing Number: 152411675756
> Seller: kk881455
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152411675756
> Comments: Thanks for helping. If these photos are not enough I will take more when I receive it.



Authentic


----------



## stephiez626

Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour Grained Leather Tote
Listing Number: 172474807021
Seller: hara-and-co
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172474807021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Hi!
I'm new here, and I just bought ysl monogram grained leather shopper bag from a private seller. Can I have it authenticate here w/o a link? She sells her bags in facebook, so i dont have any link to provide. Can anybody tell me where I can authenticate my bag only with my own photos (bag, authenticity card etc)? Thanks!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Hi good afternoon!

I just bought a ysl monograme ysl bag from a private seller. It's my first time to have this kind of brand and I dont have anything to compare to. I came across this website and I am hoping someone here can authenticate this bag even without a link from the seller. I am posting my own pictures. Thank you so much!

Item: Monogram Grained Leather Shopper
Seller: Private seller
Price: $2000


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Continuation....

Hi good afternoon!

I just bought a ysl monograme ysl bag from a private seller. It's my first time to have this kind of brand and I dont have anything to compare to. I came across this website and I am hoping someone here can authenticate this bag even without a link from the seller. I am posting my own pictures. Thank you so much!

Item: Monogram Grained Leather Shopper
Seller: Private seller
Price: $2000


----------



## Norma1

Hi!
Please be so kind and authenticate this bag (I'm giving you all the info I have)
*"Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Tote Bag Original"*
*Listing number: 156464.486628*
*On the pictures it looks black, but the seller says it's blue.*
*





*


----------



## corame

stephiez626 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour Grained Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 172474807021
> Seller: hara-and-co
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172474807021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate! Thanks in advance!



I need clear pics of the print code, inside prints and lining.


----------



## corame

ninascharylifestyle said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here, and I just bought ysl monogram grained leather shopper bag from a private seller. Can I have it authenticate here w/o a link? She sells her bags in facebook, so i dont have any link to provide. Can anybody tell me where I can authenticate my bag only with my own photos (bag, authenticity card etc)? Thanks!



You can post the facebook link of the bag + photos of the bag you have


----------



## corame

ninascharylifestyle said:


> Continuation....
> 
> Hi good afternoon!
> 
> I just bought a ysl monograme ysl bag from a private seller. It's my first time to have this kind of brand and I dont have anything to compare to. I came across this website and I am hoping someone here can authenticate this bag even without a link from the seller. I am posting my own pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Monogram Grained Leather Shopper
> Seller: Private seller
> Price: $2000
> View attachment 3594119
> View attachment 3594120
> View attachment 3594121
> View attachment 3594122
> View attachment 3594123
> View attachment 3594124
> View attachment 3594125
> View attachment 3594126
> View attachment 3594127
> View attachment 3594128



Authentic


----------



## corame

Norma1 said:


> Hi!
> Please be so kind and authenticate this bag (I'm giving you all the info I have)
> *"Yves Saint Laurent Muse Leather Tote Bag Original"*
> *Listing number: 156464.486628*
> *On the pictures it looks black, but the seller says it's blue.*
> *
> View attachment 3594323
> View attachment 3594324
> View attachment 3594325
> View attachment 3594326
> View attachment 3594327
> *



Authentic


----------



## sarahuang0610

Hi, I am new to this website.
I just purchase this Y-line zip around clutch from a private seller.
Could you please help authorize it?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Norma1

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks a lot!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Could someone help authenticate this please? I am new to this website (hi!)  but am considering purchasing this Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in royal blue. The "controle" card reads 1234567890 and the card is a bit hard to read but I have a few photos from the private seller's eBay listing.

It looks to me like: YLR824823.1013 but I could be mistaken.

Thank you! I would like to purchase asap if authentic!


----------



## StyleinLA

Item: Sac De Jour
listing: N/A
Seller:N/A
Link:N/A
Comments: Please help me authenticate this SDJ I have several SDJ and still not an expert when i compare them with my other SDJ need to know if authentic. your help is always very much appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## StyleinLA

cont.


----------



## StyleinLA

cont.  Thank you again in advance!


----------



## vesna

Christeeniexiv said:


> Help authenticating a very old bag. I'm not sure if I'm posting correctly so I'm sorry in advance! I found this clutch/wallet(?) At a thrift shop and wasn't sure of its authenticity. I've found many authentic pieces thrifting from different brands but this is very hard for me to tell and I have yet to find anything similiar. It is very old. it's embossed in leather "yves Saint Laurent" inside and ysl signatures in the front. I'm trying to sell but I wanted to get some insight on the make of this and even if it's authentic at all. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586820
> View attachment 3586818
> View attachment 3586819
> View attachment 3586817
> View attachment 3586821
> View attachment 3586814


all the details look authentic, corners, metal tag, it is very old model, but YSL details look OK to me, the only thing that threw me off was poor stitching, I have some very old YSL and they are immaculate in terms of stitching, I would not sell it further if I were you


----------



## vesna

xoapplevxo said:


> Seller: ebay (cant find the link)
> Item: Ysl sac du jour clutch
> 
> Please help me find out if this is fake or not. Recently bought this one but i cant sleep thinking i received a fake one.
> 
> View attachment 3588185
> View attachment 3588186
> View attachment 3588187
> View attachment 3588188
> View attachment 3588189
> View attachment 3588193
> View attachment 3588196
> View attachment 3588197
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can get some opinions. Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> Apple


This clutch does not seem good to me.... dust bag is off, I think it is Saint laurent, but this clutch having  YSL papers should have YSL dust bag.......serial number has strange font, I received once a fake and although I had few this one is still super hard to authenticate on the basis of photos only, you have to have it in your hands to see and smell...I ended up buying one in Saks online, I was so frustrated with great copies ....dust bag should be satin with matte YSL, and material content tag inside, if you can take a photo of that, it would be great, also papers should have a rectangular one with rounded corners, I would liek to see the text on the back of it, and paper with serial number


----------



## corame

sarahuang0610 said:


> Hi, I am new to this website.
> I just purchase this Y-line zip around clutch from a private seller.
> Could you please help authorize it?
> Thanks so much!



I loooooveeee this color.
Authentic


----------



## corame

lapetitecaniche said:


> Could someone help authenticate this please? I am new to this website (hi!)  but am considering purchasing this Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in royal blue. The "controle" card reads 1234567890 and the card is a bit hard to read but I have a few photos from the private seller's eBay listing.
> 
> It looks to me like: YLR824823.1013 but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Thank you! I would like to purchase asap if authentic!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596884
> View attachment 3596885
> View attachment 3596886
> View attachment 3596887
> View attachment 3596888
> View attachment 3596889
> View attachment 3596890
> View attachment 3596891
> View attachment 3596892
> View attachment 3596887
> View attachment 3596894



AGAIN, I would like to ask everyone to post in the correct format and follow all the steps pls!
Pls pls pls!
I repeat myself because it is not hard to read a few lines to see how you can do this.

Pictures are unclear. It looks OK, however I want to see photos takes by you when you get this bag.


----------



## corame

StyleinLA said:


> Item: Sac De Jour
> listing: N/A
> Seller:N/A
> Link:N/A
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this SDJ I have several SDJ and still not an expert when i compare them with my other SDJ need to know if authentic. your help is always very much appreciated. Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## sarahuang0610

corame said:


> I loooooveeee this color.
> Authentic


Thanks so much, Corame!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Thank you Corame, I will resubmit properly once the bag arrives and I take pictures!


----------



## trinity879

Thanks.


----------



## StyleinLA

corame said:


> Authentic


Hi Corame, Thank you so much!!!


----------



## saysmelissa

Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour
Listing Number: 332117527636
Seller:bagaddicts73
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC...%3A255d940a15a0a6a8c20fea3bfffc86e3%7Ciid%3A2
Comments: please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance.


----------



## oscarsalome

corame said:


> To be honest, I would pass the transaction.
> I dont think I need extra pics to conclude this being a fake.


Hi, sorry for the late reply.
Thank you so much corame!


----------



## oscarsalome

corame said:


> To be honest, I would pass the transaction.
> I dont think I need extra pics to conclude this being a fake.


Hi, sorry for the late reply
Thank you so much corame!


----------



## Sailer Moon

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## KimBoon

Hi there can someone please help me with this bag?  
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...df8e084fd4b2e0a17e&previousPage=mijnberichten


----------



## corame

saysmelissa said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 332117527636
> Seller:bagaddicts73
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC...%3A255d940a15a0a6a8c20fea3bfffc86e3%7Ciid%3A2
> Comments: please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

KimBoon said:


> Hi there can someone please help me with this bag?
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...df8e084fd4b2e0a17e&previousPage=mijnberichten



I need all imprints and details inside.


----------



## KimBoon

corame said:


> I need all imprints and details inside.



I hope this picture is enough, the seller sended it to me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

KimBoon said:


> I hope this picture is enough, the seller sended it to me. Thank you in advance!



It looks good


----------



## pbouyiouri

Hi 

I'm eager to purchase my first ever YSL bag and have came across this beauty i want. Please can you help me authenticate it?
i have asked the seller to send me more photos of the inside of the bag also...these should come hopefully soon.

Item:  Monogramme large quilted textured-leather tote
listing:  332117853796
Seller: Liam_9
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332117853796?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Your help would be much appreciated! 

Thanks  

Pia


----------



## pbouyiouri

pbouyiouri said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm eager to purchase my first ever YSL bag and have came across this beauty i want. Please can you help me authenticate it?
> i have asked the seller to send me more photos of the inside of the bag also...these should come hopefully soon.
> 
> Item:  Monogramme large quilted textured-leather tote
> listing:  332117853796
> Seller: Liam_9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332117853796?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pia


Here are some photos i've been sent of the inside of the bag:


----------



## annie1232

Hi there

, this is my second bag from Saint Laurent I have purchased however this bag I purchased on an app called Depop. 

The seller has good reviews and sells other designer items, bags and clothes - that to my knowledge are authentic. 

I have taken many photos of the bag but I'm not 100% sure on the authenticity. She has also given me a copy of reciept. 

Any help/ advice/ authentication would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance. 

Here are the photos of the nano sac de jour in fog leather.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello,
Please let me know your thoughts on this item's authenticity.  Thanks in advance!!

Item: Saint Laurent Y Studs Black Suede Crossbody Bag
Listing Number:  132088740993
Seller:  brintee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132088740993?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
Comments:


----------



## lapetitecaniche

corame said:


> AGAIN, I would like to ask everyone to post in the correct format and follow all the steps pls!
> Pls pls pls!
> I repeat myself because it is not hard to read a few lines to see how you can do this.
> 
> Pictures are unclear. It looks OK, however I want to see photos takes by you when you get this bag.



Hi Corame,

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (Small)
Listing Number: 292020647626
Seller: baur444
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292020647626 
Comments: Bag arrived in dustbag. Thank you so much, your advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Aaaand for some reason my upload failed and uploaded three of the same photo. Sorry about that!


----------



## corame

pbouyiouri said:


> Here are some photos i've been sent of the inside of the bag:



I need some close up pictures with the prints as well of brand inside.


----------



## corame

annie1232 said:


> Hi there
> 
> , this is my second bag from Saint Laurent I have purchased however this bag I purchased on an app called Depop.
> 
> The seller has good reviews and sells other designer items, bags and clothes - that to my knowledge are authentic.
> 
> I have taken many photos of the bag but I'm not 100% sure on the authenticity. She has also given me a copy of reciept.
> 
> Any help/ advice/ authentication would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance.
> 
> Here are the photos of the nano sac de jour in fog leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604694
> View attachment 3604696
> View attachment 3604697
> View attachment 3604699
> View attachment 3604700
> View attachment 3604702
> View attachment 3604703



It looks genuine


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello,
> Please let me know your thoughts on this item's authenticity.  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Y Studs Black Suede Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number:  132088740993
> Seller:  brintee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132088740993?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## corame

lapetitecaniche said:


> Aaaand for some reason my upload failed and uploaded three of the same photo. Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605045
> View attachment 3605046
> View attachment 3605047
> View attachment 3605049



Authentic


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Thank you so much, Corame! [emoji170]


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate thank you! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Tassel Light Brown Suede Flap Bag Crossbody  
Listing Number: 132089488197
Seller: lsadcsras
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132089488197


----------



## squareroutes

Can anyone help me authenticate this item please?

Item: Matelasse chain wallet
Listing: 172517503030
Seller: trace.nguye
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...503030?hash=item282ad83036:g:AAYAAOSwLEtYl-YH

TIA!


----------



## Lyan057

Hi everyone
Can anyone help me to say if this bag seems genuine? I'm not an expert of YSL and I don't have any idea if it is genuine. The seller told me that it lose colour in one of the corners and she does not why... what do you think? please help.


----------



## Oslo1989

Hi, can anyone give me their opinion on this YSL?

Item: CLASSIC SMALL Kate MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL 
Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=90487656&ref=conversation&fks=90487656

The seller sais it's bought in London as a gift, no recite or serial number. However, the purse is brand new and came with a dust bag.

Please give me your opinions


----------



## steph22

Hi can someone please take a look at this please. Looks a bit off to me.

Item - Saint Laurent College Bag

Listing number - 192104567332

Seller - jbutters76

Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laure...%3A469b462915a0a60604b076c1fff75906%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item:* Authentic YSL Cabas Monogram Leather Saint Laurent Bag
*Listing Number:* 152434977552
*Seller:* everywhereee
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152434977552
*Comments*: I would be most grateful if you could kindly help authenticate this bag! Thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## corame

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate thank you!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Tassel Light Brown Suede Flap Bag Crossbody
> Listing Number: 132089488197
> Seller: lsadcsras
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132089488197



Authentic.


----------



## corame

squareroutes said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this item please?
> 
> Item: Matelasse chain wallet
> Listing: 172517503030
> Seller: trace.nguye
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...503030?hash=item282ad83036:g:AAYAAOSwLEtYl-YH
> 
> TIA!



Pics not enough. I need extra from inside with details and prints.


----------



## corame

Lyan057 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anyone help me to say if this bag seems genuine? I'm not an expert of YSL and I don't have any idea if it is genuine. The seller told me that it lose colour in one of the corners and she does not why... what do you think? please help.



Ask the seller for an extra pic of the code inside.


----------



## corame

Oslo1989 said:


> Hi, can anyone give me their opinion on this YSL?
> 
> Item: CLASSIC SMALL Kate MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL
> Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=90487656&ref=conversation&fks=90487656
> 
> The seller sais it's bought in London as a gift, no recite or serial number. However, the purse is brand new and came with a dust bag.
> 
> Please give me your opinions



Fake


----------



## corame

steph22 said:


> Hi can someone please take a look at this please. Looks a bit off to me.
> 
> Item - Saint Laurent College Bag
> 
> Listing number - 192104567332
> 
> Seller - jbutters76
> 
> Link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laure...%3A469b462915a0a60604b076c1fff75906%7Ciid%3A1



Fake


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item:* Authentic YSL Cabas Monogram Leather Saint Laurent Bag
> *Listing Number:* 152434977552
> *Seller:* everywhereee
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152434977552
> *Comments*: I would be most grateful if you could kindly help authenticate this bag! Thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks in advance.



Fake


----------



## Lyan057

corame said:


> Ask the seller for an extra pic of the code inside.


thank you! i will


----------



## steph22

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks!


----------



## Kakagaga

Hi I bought a YSL cabas chyc medium, and Its doesn't come with anything since the seller said that she lost the dust bag and the cards. But here are the pics.. Hope that you can help me


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you corame! You're a life saver! Definitely saves me from wasting my money on bidding for a fake bag! Much appreciated!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item:* Great Cond-AUTHENTIC YvesSaintLaurent--YSL -CABAS CHYC BROWN LEATHER HANDBAG _(title as per listing)_
*Listing Number:* 282354099801
*Seller:* bestdressed12
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282354099801
*Comments*: Please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks!


----------



## Girliepinkme906

corame said:


> Fake


Hi corame! 
I just bought a sac de jour from this same seller and saw your post saying that the bag was fake. Can you please tell me how you know that Brettiebug bag was fake? Thank you


----------



## Lyan057

corame said:


> Ask the seller for an extra pic of the code inside.


the seller refuse to send more pictures with the excuse that she can't take pictures inside the bag! I have a chanel woc which is really small and even though I can take pictures of inside ...pff ...I beg pretty much this bag is fake. thanks anyway 
x


----------



## corame

Kakagaga said:


> View attachment 3607722
> View attachment 3607724
> View attachment 3607726
> View attachment 3607727
> View attachment 3607729
> View attachment 3607730
> View attachment 3607732
> View attachment 3607735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I bought a YSL cabas chyc medium, and Its doesn't come with anything since the seller said that she lost the dust bag and the cards. But here are the pics.. Hope that you can help me



I would really like to authenticate as long as everyone is respecting my work. Pls follow the thread rules


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you corame! You're a life saver! Definitely saves me from wasting my money on bidding for a fake bag! Much appreciated!



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item:* Great Cond-AUTHENTIC YvesSaintLaurent--YSL -CABAS CHYC BROWN LEATHER HANDBAG _(title as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:* 282354099801
> *Seller:* bestdressed12
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282354099801
> *Comments*: Please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

Lyan057 said:


> the seller refuse to send more pictures with the excuse that she can't take pictures inside the bag! I have a chanel woc which is really small and even though I can take pictures of inside ...pff ...I beg pretty much this bag is fake. thanks anyway
> x



Well, now you have the answer


----------



## chesca12

Hi, I brought this purse/clutch off eBay having no idea what is was, I would just like to know if it's authentic 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Lotte000

Hi, Can you authenticate this YSL bag?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you corame for your time and advising its a fake! Much appreciated. I will keep looking then.


----------



## corame

chesca12 said:


> Hi, I brought this purse/clutch off eBay having no idea what is was, I would just like to know if it's authentic
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609864
> View attachment 3609865
> View attachment 3609866
> View attachment 3609867
> View attachment 3609868
> View attachment 3609869



Fake


----------



## fibs89

Hello!
I want to buy this Saint Lauren College Bag. Can you please help me authenticate this bag from private seller?


----------



## Emme93

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Thanks


----------



## helenvan

Item:YSL Bag
Listing Number:292030148046
Seller:rororimmer92
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292030148046 
Comments: Please can someone authentic this or me.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Xabxam

Hi, 

Please assist in checking this Muse's authenticity 

Item: Muse large
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/262853657650

Thanks!


----------



## monalabelle

juneping said:


> judging from the lock...it look authentic.
> the seller seems reputable as well



Can you help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## monalabelle

juneping said:


> the link is gone. i can't find it on ebay but i did check the other link but there's no pic of any HW.
> so i can't tell.
> jen - can u ask the seller for the pictures of the HW??



Can you check to see if mine is authentic? 
Seller: Tradesy (me loves luxury)


----------



## monalabelle

*Item:* YSL Matelasse Bag (Large) 
*Listing Number:* No Listing
*Seller:* Me Loves Luxury
*Link:* https://www.facebook.com/melovesluxury/   Seller On Tradesy as well 
	

		
			
		

		
	






*Comments*: Please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks!


----------



## monalabelle

More Pics 



monalabelle said:


> *Item:* YSL Matelasse Bag (Large)
> *Listing Number:* No Listing
> *Seller:* Me Loves Luxury
> *Link:* https://www.facebook.com/melovesluxury/   Seller On Tradesy as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613833
> View attachment 3613834
> View attachment 3613835
> View attachment 3613836
> 
> *Comments*: Please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you soo much. Please let me know if you need additional photos, I will request from the seller. Many thanks!



More Pics:


----------



## trinious2511

Hi, I need advise on this bag I just purchased for my girlfriend. Seller claims to have box, receipt, shipping info, care cards and everything. But I just need a little help checking for authenticity. Thank you in advance. Here is the link


----------



## corame

fibs89 said:


> Hello!
> I want to buy this Saint Lauren College Bag. Can you please help me authenticate this bag from private seller?
> View attachment 3611345
> View attachment 3611346
> View attachment 3611347



Fake


----------



## corame

helenvan said:


> Item:YSL Bag
> Listing Number:292030148046
> Seller:rororimmer92
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292030148046
> Comments: Please can someone authentic this or me.  Thanks so much.



Fake


----------



## corame

Xabxam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please assist in checking this Muse's authenticity
> 
> Item: Muse large
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/262853657650
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

monalabelle said:


> More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics:



Authentic


----------



## corame

trinious2511 said:


> Hi, I need advise on this bag I just purchased for my girlfriend. Seller claims to have box, receipt, shipping info, care cards and everything. But I just need a little help checking for authenticity. Thank you in advance. Here is the link



The bag looks ok, however I would like you to post some pics when you got it. Your own pics pls.


----------



## m1am1

I  hope this is also ok for a legit  check. Many many thanks in advance


----------



## grlmostlikely

Hi there,

Item: Saint Laurent Prairie Monogram Clutch Black
Seller: weathnatal
Listing number: 282345461813
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282345461813
Comments: seller took half a month to ship but it's finally here. Not sure if it's real. The pipping on the bottom is kinda coming out. Has tags as well but no authenticity cards. I know there are a lot of fakes out there so your help is very appreciated. Let me know if you need any additional pictures.


----------



## corame

m1am1 said:


> I  hope this is also ok for a legit  check. Many many thanks in advance



Your pictures are very small and not visible.
You need to use the correct format or I'll not authenticate.


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> View attachment 3614596
> View attachment 3614597
> View attachment 3614598
> View attachment 3614599
> View attachment 3614600
> View attachment 3614601
> View attachment 3614602
> View attachment 3614603
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Prairie Monogram Clutch Black
> Seller: weathnatal
> Listing number: 282345461813
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282345461813
> Comments: seller took half a month to ship but it's finally here. Not sure if it's real. The pipping on the bottom is kinda coming out. Has tags as well but no authenticity cards. I know there are a lot of fakes out there so your help is very appreciated. Let me know if you need any additional pictures.



Would you mind taking a picture at the dust bag inside outside and sides/strap ?
Ask the seller if the dust bag belongs to this bag.


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> Would you mind taking a picture at the dust bag inside outside and sides/strap ?
> Ask the seller if the dust bag belongs to this bag.








Dust bag pictures attached. I can't get the seller to respond to me. It's a situation where if anything is wrong with it, then opening an ebay case is the way to go


----------



## m1am1

Hope this is better:


----------



## stephaniejayne77

Hello, please would someone authenticate this for me? It's a small sac de jour 

Thank you!


----------



## LilMissCutie

*Item:* YSL blue tote
*Listing Number:*  282364608968
*Seller: nowimhot*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282364608968*


----------



## kyuis2004

Item: Saint Laurent Wallet On Chain
Listing Number: 201831175802
Seller: kaik4ever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201831175802?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Comments: Can you please help me to authenticate this bag
TIA


----------



## joycelim

Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
I bought it from a local second hand shop. Just want to confirm that it is authentic before my 1 month return period is over. 
Thanks everyone, and have a nice weekend.

Item: YSL small college monogram
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Secondhand shop
Link: N'A
Comments:NA


----------



## joycelim

joycelim said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> I bought it from a local second hand shop. Just want to confirm that it is authentic before my 1 month return period is over.
> Thanks everyone, and have a nice weekend.
> 
> Item: YSL small college monogram
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Secondhand shop
> Link: N'A
> Comments:NA




More photos, as only 10 attachments are allowed for each post.

Thanks.


----------



## stephaniejayne77

stephaniejayne77 said:


> View attachment 3614765
> View attachment 3614766
> View attachment 3614770
> View attachment 3614761
> View attachment 3614763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please would someone authenticate this for me? It's a small sac de jour
> 
> Thank you!



More 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 pics


----------



## trinious2511

Hi,
I just received the bag from ebay seller. Here are the close-up photo. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you in advance.
View media item 2087View media item 2086View media item 2085View media item 2084View media item 2083View media item 2081


----------



## Lotte000

Hi, Can you tell me if this ysl is authentic?


----------



## trinious2511

I think I posted the photos in the wrong format in the previous post. Here they are. Please ignore the box, the seller said she sent me the wrong box, but I think the authenticity card is correct, but I'm not sure. Please help me authenticate, thank you.


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> View attachment 3614682
> View attachment 3614683
> View attachment 3614684
> View attachment 3614685
> 
> Dust bag pictures attached. I can't get the seller to respond to me. It's a situation where if anything is wrong with it, then opening an ebay case is the way to go



The bag it looks authentic.


----------



## corame

m1am1 said:


> Hope this is better:



Authentic


----------



## corame

stephaniejayne77 said:


> View attachment 3614765
> View attachment 3614766
> View attachment 3614770
> View attachment 3614761
> View attachment 3614763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please would someone authenticate this for me? It's a small sac de jour
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> *Item:* YSL blue tote
> *Listing Number:*  282364608968
> *Seller: nowimhot*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282364608968*



Authentic


----------



## corame

kyuis2004 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Wallet On Chain
> Listing Number: 201831175802
> Seller: kaik4ever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201831175802?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments: Can you please help me to authenticate this bag
> TIA



Authentic


----------



## corame

joycelim said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> I bought it from a local second hand shop. Just want to confirm that it is authentic before my 1 month return period is over.
> Thanks everyone, and have a nice weekend.
> 
> Item: YSL small college monogram
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Secondhand shop
> Link: N'A
> Comments:NA



I want to see the printed code


----------



## corame

joycelim said:


> More photos, as only 10 attachments are allowed for each post.
> 
> Thanks.



Fake


----------



## corame

Lotte000 said:


> Hi, Can you tell me if this ysl is authentic?



Fake


----------



## corame

trinious2511 said:


> I think I posted the photos in the wrong format in the previous post. Here they are. Please ignore the box, the seller said she sent me the wrong box, but I think the authenticity card is correct, but I'm not sure. Please help me authenticate, thank you.
> View attachment 3617808
> View attachment 3617809
> View attachment 3617810
> View attachment 3617811
> View attachment 3617812
> View attachment 3617813


Post in the correct format.
I dont have time to explain this to everyone...


----------



## trinious2511

Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN ANTIQUE ROSE CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER
Listing Number: 262864171175
Seller: s03012015b
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262864171175?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please ignore the box, the seller sent me the wrong box and sending me the right one. I don't know where to locate the serial number on this chain wallet. Can't seem to find one.


----------



## nlapsar

Item:Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 152441831923
Seller: katisarrasquet-0 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152441831923?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please can someone authentic this for me. Thanks so much.


----------



## gigima

Item: Classic Saint Laurent Monogram Bag
Listing Number: 122374124657
Seller: internationalbazar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122374124657
Comment: Hi i would appreciate if someone can help to see if this is authentic. Thanks so much.


----------



## maddychops

Item:  Saint Laurent mini black cabas monogram handbag ysl
Listing Number:  222422984966
Seller:  designermaison
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222422984966?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate, and thank you in advance.


----------



## Helle81

Hi guys please authenticate thesse sunglasses? I bought them in a local secondhand shop. Thank You so much


----------



## corame

trinious2511 said:


> Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN ANTIQUE ROSE CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER
> Listing Number: 262864171175
> Seller: s03012015b
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262864171175?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please ignore the box, the seller sent me the wrong box and sending me the right one. I don't know where to locate the serial number on this chain wallet. Can't seem to find one.
> View attachment 3618961
> View attachment 3618962
> View attachment 3618963
> View attachment 3618964
> View attachment 3618965
> View attachment 3618966



Something is fishy. Need to see the code. It must on the other side of the printed label from the pocket.


----------



## corame

nlapsar said:


> Item:Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet
> Listing Number: 152441831923
> Seller: katisarrasquet-0
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152441831923?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please can someone authentic this for me. Thanks so much.



Pictures not enough. Need code print label inside etc etc


----------



## corame

gigima said:


> Item: Classic Saint Laurent Monogram Bag
> Listing Number: 122374124657
> Seller: internationalbazar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122374124657
> Comment: Hi i would appreciate if someone can help to see if this is authentic. Thanks so much.



Authentic


----------



## corame

maddychops said:


> Item:  Saint Laurent mini black cabas monogram handbag ysl
> Listing Number:  222422984966
> Seller:  designermaison
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222422984966?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please authenticate, and thank you in advance.



Fake


----------



## corame

Helle81 said:


> Hi guys please authenticate thesse sunglasses? I bought them in a local secondhand shop. Thank You so much



Sorry, cant help you with these.


----------



## Helle81

corame said:


> Sorry, cant help you with these.


Okay. Do you know where I can find out if they are authentic?


----------



## trinious2511

corame said:


> Something is fishy. Need to see the code. It must on the other side of the printed label from the pocket.


I'm sorry but I'm a bit confused. Should the code be printed on a paper inside the wallet or stamped right onto the wallet? Thank you for your time.


----------



## nlapsar

corame said:


> Pictures not enough. Need code print label inside etc etc



Item Saint Laurent Wallet on Chain
Listing number 152455326241
Seller katisarrasquet-0
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Shoulder-Bag-/152455326241? 

Thanks so much for your quick response. I asked for further images - she said she could not find the code printed inside the bag, but sent me these additional pictures.


----------



## Penelopen

Item: Large Burgundy Tote Bag
Listing Number: 20841616
Seller: jessicamyu
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-tote-bag-burgundy-20841616/
Comments:

Please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## stephaniejayne77

corame said:


> Fake


Hi Corame,

Thanks so much for getting back to me  appreciate it. 

Could you support me a little more as I was sure the bag was authentic, I posted some more photos where the leather sample and authenticity card were provided - if that helps. I was also provided with a harrods receipt when I purchased it (on eBay). 

I was just wondering what confirmed that it was fake to you, so that I can use this to support my eBay case. 

Thanks
Steph


----------



## Lola May

Hello

I would love some help with this bag. Anything you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Item:Saint Laurent Cassandra Tassel Bag
Listing Number: 252772778441
Seller:suksing-19
Link:Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252772778441
Comments:
I had to ask the seller for pictures of the serial number and clear shots of the authenticity card.


----------



## anbess

Item: YSL Monogram Crossbody 
Listing: N/A
Seller: bagfairymnl
Link: N/A - will provide photos I took personally 
Comments: Please help me authenticate this one, seller is a religious tpf-er but would still like to hear your feedback for my own sanity. I hope I'm able to provide sufficient photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

Helle81 said:


> Okay. Do you know where I can find out if they are authentic?



You need to search a sunglasses thread on the web. Pls try to use Search bat


----------



## corame

trinious2511 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm a bit confused. Should the code be printed on a paper inside the wallet or stamped right onto the wallet? Thank you for your time.



It should be imprinted on the leather dirrectly.


----------



## corame

nlapsar said:


> Item Saint Laurent Wallet on Chain
> Listing number 152455326241
> Seller katisarrasquet-0
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Shoulder-Bag-/152455326241?
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick response. I asked for further images - she said she could not find the code printed inside the bag, but sent me these additional pictures.



I cant zoom your pictures. Try to upload them at the maximum quality here.


----------



## corame

Penelopen said:


> View attachment 3620092
> View attachment 3620093
> View attachment 3620094
> View attachment 3620095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Large Burgundy Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 20841616
> Seller: jessicamyu
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-tote-bag-burgundy-20841616/
> Comments:
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thanks so much for getting back to me  appreciate it.
> 
> Could you support me a little more as I was sure the bag was authentic, I posted some more photos where the leather sample and authenticity card were provided - if that helps. I was also provided with a harrods receipt when I purchased it (on eBay).
> 
> I was just wondering what confirmed that it was fake to you, so that I can use this to support my eBay case.
> 
> Thanks
> Steph



Actually you can open a paypal dispute for refund, and paypal requires nothing from you to proove its fake.
The details looks off in your pictures.


----------



## corame

Lola May said:


> Hello
> 
> I would love some help with this bag. Anything you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item:Saint Laurent Cassandra Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: 252772778441
> Seller:suksing-19
> Link:Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252772778441
> Comments:
> I had to ask the seller for pictures of the serial number and clear shots of the authenticity card.



Your pics not clear.


----------



## corame

anbess said:


> Item: YSL Monogram Crossbody
> Listing: N/A
> Seller: bagfairymnl
> Link: N/A - will provide photos I took personally
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this one, seller is a religious tpf-er but would still like to hear your feedback for my own sanity. I hope I'm able to provide sufficient photos. Thank you in advance!



Fake


----------



## anbess

I hope it's not bothersome but can you please give me an idea how it is fake? I want to also explain to the seller so I can get my money back. Thank you, Corame! You saved my life!


----------



## anbess

anbess said:


> I hope it's not bothersome but can you please give me an idea how it is fake? I want to also explain to the seller so I can get my money back. Thank you, Corame! You saved my life!


----------



## xStrawberryCake

Hi, I was wondering if its possible to get this bag authenticated? I'm really interested in it, but I don't know if it's authentic or not. I believe it is, but I might be wrong.

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Satchel (Tassel Bag)
Listing Number: 252786316247
Seller: kalissi123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252786316247
Comments: I'm really sorry its such short notice. =/ If anyone can authenticate this for me I really really really appreciate it.


----------



## Lotte000

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks Corame


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, pls help me authenticate this clutch. I hope the photos attached are enough for checking. Thank you in advance. 

Item: YSL BDJ Clutch in Gold
Listing no: N/A
Seller: Bagfairy
Website: Photos are provided for your reference


----------



## Lola May

Hello

I would love some help with this bag. Anything you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Item:Saint Laurent Cassandra Tassel Bag
Listing Number:142298537285
Seller: pretty247
Link:Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/142298537285

Comments: I'd really appreciate some help with this as I'd like to purchase today.

Thank you


----------



## vesna

anbess said:


> I hope it's not bothersome but can you please give me an idea how it is fake? I want to also explain to the seller so I can get my money back. Thank you, Corame! You saved my life!


is this the bag ? https://ph.carousell.com/p/auth-ysl...referrer=/bagfairymnl/?page=2&ref_sId=6379679

the seller claims that it was authenticated by tPF, when and where ? I am afraid this is fake advertisement of authenticity ...by the way we are no allowed to share information about the details why something we think is fake because the manufacturers of fakes are reading thoroughly and improving fakes all the time, I am so sorry about that...


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item: New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano Grained Leather Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 371850975055
Seller: purpleline_2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...37ac8f1&pid=100278&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=282335975516


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vieux Blue grained leather nano Sac De Jour bag NEW
Listing Number: 282335975516
Seller: dreamsnscents
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282335975516?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM BLUSH
Listing Number: 292041322369
Seller: salizde
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...43&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&so=bid&sd=332117381689


----------



## ashnichting85

Please kindly help authenticate...

Item: Borsa classic monogram saint Laurent bag near in pelle matelasse 

Listing number: 122373997225

Seller: internationalbazar

Link:  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122373997225


----------



## katie.brownlee

Please help me authenticate this bag!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Bag in black with gold hardware 

Item Number: 112316735458

Seller: skpenney1

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...735458?hash=item1a26995fe2:g:JWsAAOSwuxFYswcF

Please let me know if this is authentic
Thank you!


----------



## ashnichting85

I would greatly appreciate your assistance with this one as well.

Item: NWT YSL saint Laurent classic large monogram envelope satchel bag,$2790

Item number: 322331681326

Seller izabellasalvadors 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322331681326


----------



## champagneandoysters

Item: Large Monogram Satchel
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Farfetch
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...nogram-college-satchel-bag-item-11833797.aspx
Comments: Hello there! Can someone help authenticate this bag? This is my first ever Saint Laurent bag and it was purchased through Farfetch. Since there have been mixed reviews about the site, it would nice to be nice to have verification from the experts here. Please let me know if you need clearer pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amandasfgirl

Item: Saint Laurent Large Shopping Tote, Black
Item Number: 163167
Seller: fashionphileoutlet (eBay)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MdDiva45

Hi, is this an autentic YSL? Thank you in advance. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Satchel-/172549758472?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## corame

xStrawberryCake said:


> Hi, I was wondering if its possible to get this bag authenticated? I'm really interested in it, but I don't know if it's authentic or not. I believe it is, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium Satchel (Tassel Bag)
> Listing Number: 252786316247
> Seller: kalissi123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252786316247
> Comments: I'm really sorry its such short notice. =/ If anyone can authenticate this for me I really really really appreciate it.



I wish I could. The seller made these pictures with intention so the details cant be seen 100%.


----------



## corame

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, pls help me authenticate this clutch. I hope the photos attached are enough for checking. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: YSL BDJ Clutch in Gold
> Listing no: N/A
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Website: Photos are provided for your reference
> 
> View attachment 3620837
> 
> View attachment 3620838
> View attachment 3620839
> View attachment 3620840
> View attachment 3620841
> View attachment 3620842
> 
> View attachment 3620844
> View attachment 3620847



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lola May said:


> Hello
> 
> I would love some help with this bag. Anything you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item:Saint Laurent Cassandra Tassel Bag
> Listing Number:142298537285
> Seller: pretty247
> Link:Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/142298537285
> 
> Comments: I'd really appreciate some help with this as I'd like to purchase today.
> 
> Thank you



Authentic


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: New Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano Grained Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 371850975055
> Seller: purpleline_2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...37ac8f1&pid=100278&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=282335975516



I would need 2 extra CLEAR photos with the prints of the label in natural light and in good resolution pls.


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vieux Blue grained leather nano Sac De Jour bag NEW
> Listing Number: 282335975516
> Seller: dreamsnscents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282335975516?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need clear photos. These are not at all. They are all blurry and I cant see details. Sorry


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM BLUSH
> Listing Number: 292041322369
> Seller: salizde
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...43&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&so=bid&sd=332117381689



Horrible fake


----------



## corame

ashnichting85 said:


> Please kindly help authenticate...
> 
> Item: Borsa classic monogram saint Laurent bag near in pelle matelasse
> 
> Listing number: 122373997225
> 
> Seller: internationalbazar
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122373997225



Authentic


----------



## corame

katie.brownlee said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Bag in black with gold hardware
> 
> Item Number: 112316735458
> 
> Seller: skpenney1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Lau...735458?hash=item1a26995fe2:g:JWsAAOSwuxFYswcF
> 
> Please let me know if this is authentic
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## corame

ashnichting85 said:


> I would greatly appreciate your assistance with this one as well.
> 
> Item: NWT YSL saint Laurent classic large monogram envelope satchel bag,$2790
> 
> Item number: 322331681326
> 
> Seller izabellasalvadors
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322331681326



I need to see all imprints(CLEAR pictures pls).


----------



## corame

champagneandoysters said:


> Item: Large Monogram Satchel
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Farfetch
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...nogram-college-satchel-bag-item-11833797.aspx
> Comments: Hello there! Can someone help authenticate this bag? This is my first ever Saint Laurent bag and it was purchased through Farfetch. Since there have been mixed reviews about the site, it would nice to be nice to have verification from the experts here. Please let me know if you need clearer pictures. Thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## corame

amandasfgirl said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Large Shopping Tote, Black
> Item Number: 163167
> Seller: fashionphileoutlet (eBay)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it!



Fake


----------



## corame

MdDiva45 said:


> Hi, is this an autentic YSL? Thank you in advance.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Muse-Satchel-/172549758472?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Fake


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Horrible fake


Thank you!


----------



## Lola May

Hello
I just purchased this and would like to have it authenticated as it just arrived today. It was an eBay purchase. Please let me know if you need more information.


----------



## ashnichting85

Thanks so much for all your help we really appreciate what you do!!


----------



## Lola May

I also want to say thank you for your help!


----------



## champagneandoysters

Thanks a lot corame! Really appreciate it


----------



## MdDiva45

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you, Corame!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> I would need 2 extra CLEAR photos with the prints of the label in natural light and in good resolution pls.



Please see photos that the seller provided .


----------



## corame

Lola May said:


> Hello
> I just purchased this and would like to have it authenticated as it just arrived today. It was an eBay purchase. Please let me know if you need more information.



Authentic


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> Please see photos that the seller provided .



Can you read these ??? 
I sure cant


----------



## Lola May

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!! I got it for such a good price I was a little worried.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I love the college bag. I'm trying to have one authenticated listed on eBay. I hate to admit this, I'm not computer savvy and for the life of me I cannot copy and paste the photos. I'm able to copy and paste the listing then the photos show if the authenticator can go to the site. Note sure how this all works. I sent a message to Ruku asking for assistance. Good luck with the ysl handbags.


----------



## milarose

Hi guys could you help authenticating this bag 

thanks 
ysl college bag 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...GRAM-/122377099527?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=r4zy62


----------



## milarose

milarose said:


> Hi guys could you help authenticating this bag
> 
> thanks
> ysl college bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...GRAM-/122377099527?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=r4zy62


actually please ignore description stated replice


----------



## milarose

Hi guys

tem:*SAINT LAURENT YSL CLASSIC LARGE COLLEGE MONOGRAM Shoulder Bag*
Listing no: 
322441322099
Seller: youngerhappier
Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...-Bag-/322441322099?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=9icMQW


----------



## milarose

corame said:


> Can you read these ???
> I sure cant


Hi anyway you can help me authenticate the bag in my most recent post? Thanks!


----------



## corame

milarose said:


> Hi guys
> 
> tem:*SAINT LAURENT YSL CLASSIC LARGE COLLEGE MONOGRAM Shoulder Bag*
> Listing no:
> 322441322099
> Seller: youngerhappier
> Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...-Bag-/322441322099?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=9icMQW



I need to see the code clear and prints.


----------



## corame

milarose said:


> Hi anyway you can help me authenticate the bag in my most recent post? Thanks!



The pictures dont show up clear, I cant tell 100% and I preffer not write it OR you can ask for clear pictures.


----------



## milarose

corame said:


> The pictures dont show up clear, I cant tell 100% and I preffer not write it OR you can ask for clear pictures.



Thank you I just sent the seller an email to ask for clearer images


----------



## bambistyle

Hello! I have two belle du jour clutches I would appreciate to be authenticated. I'm skeptical the first is authentic due to the price but would be totally awesome if it was! Second, I'm pretty sure but I would prefer a second opinion. Thank you so much in advanced!

item: YSL Belle Du jour clutch
listing: 132112557850
seller: chronica916-1
website: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Belle-Du...43f8e5e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=112323422462

item: AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DU JOUR BLACK PATENT CLUTCH
listing: 112323422462
seller: rosannas2janelle
website: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...a287fd5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=132112557850


----------



## dreamreels

Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather "FOREVER IT" Muse Tote*
Listing Number: *272567773943*
Seller: *rbeshop*
Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...ent-Leather-FOREVER-IT-Muse-Tote/272567773943

Comments*: How does this bag look to you all? Also do you think the asking price of $524.99 + $35 Shipping is a Fair price for this item. If not what counter-offer should I make (_as the option is available_). It is a gift for my wife on her birthday later this month. Wanted to Gift her this and another bag Tod's this seller has listed on eBay. But first wanted to check with you all about this bags authenticity & worth. Btw it looks like in great condition but, comes without any accessories or dust bag. 

Thank you. Your help much appreciated.

*PLEASE HELP*


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: YSL monogram camera bag
Item #: 302242622309
Seller: eldonheredi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302242622309


----------



## dreamreels

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: YSL monogram camera bag
> Item #: 302242622309
> Seller: eldonheredi
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302242622309




W/o pictures of its zipper tab its hard to say. I am 65-35 in favor of it being genuine. Only thing that keeps me from calling it 100% either ways is the piping along the sides & the top-stitches, they look a little shabby & uneven in the picture.  But then that could be because it wasn't properly photographed.


----------



## k5ml3k

dreamreels said:


> W/o pictures of its zipper tab its hard to say. I am 65-35 in favor of it being genuine. Only thing that keeps me from calling it 100% either ways is the piping along the sides & the top-stitches, they look a little shabby & uneven in the picture.  But then that could be because it wasn't properly photographed.



I'll ask the seller for the pic. Thank you!


----------



## corame

bambistyle said:


> Hello! I have two belle du jour clutches I would appreciate to be authenticated. I'm skeptical the first is authentic due to the price but would be totally awesome if it was! Second, I'm pretty sure but I would prefer a second opinion. Thank you so much in advanced!
> 
> item: YSL Belle Du jour clutch
> listing: 132112557850
> seller: chronica916-1
> website: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Belle-Du...43f8e5e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=112323422462
> 
> item: AUTHENTIC YSL BELLE DU JOUR BLACK PATENT CLUTCH
> listing: 112323422462
> seller: rosannas2janelle
> website: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...a287fd5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=132112557850



First is an auction with bids and I cannot see details close, would need extra pictures for this like imprints, lining etc. It also shows more wear then the second one.
Second looks good.


----------



## corame

dreamreels said:


> Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Leather "FOREVER IT" Muse Tote*
> Listing Number: *272567773943*
> Seller: *rbeshop*
> Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...ent-Leather-FOREVER-IT-Muse-Tote/272567773943
> 
> Comments*: How does this bag look to you all? Also do you think the asking price of $524.99 + $35 Shipping is a Fair price for this item. If not what counter-offer should I make (_as the option is available_). It is a gift for my wife on her birthday later this month. Wanted to Gift her this and another bag Tod's this seller has listed on eBay. But first wanted to check with you all about this bags authenticity & worth. Btw it looks like in great condition but, comes without any accessories or dust bag.
> 
> Thank you. Your help much appreciated.
> 
> *PLEASE HELP*



Authentic


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: YSL monogram camera bag
> Item #: 302242622309
> Seller: eldonheredi
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302242622309



This is a fake


----------



## coolkidfight

Hello! I would like to request for an authentication of the following:

Item: YSL Monogramme Bag
Item #: 
Seller: interluxe
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BRIdUpLjKP_/

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## corame

coolkidfight said:


> Hello! I would like to request for an authentication of the following:
> 
> Item: YSL Monogramme Bag
> Item #:
> Seller: interluxe
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BRIdUpLjKP_/
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3624843
> View attachment 3624844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624845
> View attachment 3624846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624847
> View attachment 3624848
> 
> View attachment 3624851
> View attachment 3624849
> View attachment 3624851
> View attachment 3624852



Fake


----------



## Kristine3204

Hi!  Would love if you can authenticate this for me.. Thanks so much!!

Item: NIB Saint Laurent Monogram Clutch in Blanc Gris - $890
Item #: 262843507454
Seller: shopgirl93084
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262843507454
Comments :  Much appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## coolkidfight

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## corame

Kristine3204 said:


> Hi!  Would love if you can authenticate this for me.. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: NIB Saint Laurent Monogram Clutch in Blanc Gris - $890
> Item #: 262843507454
> Seller: shopgirl93084
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262843507454
> Comments :  Much appreciated!!  Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## Kristine3204

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks!!


----------



## sommdarinee

Hello..
Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
tem: Yves Saint Laurent Dark Green Patent Leather "Easy" Tote Bag Tag: 208314 213317
Listing Number: 
Seller: gmatex1223
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...-Easy-Tote-Bag-Tag-208314-213317/222401420234


----------



## corame

sommdarinee said:


> Hello..
> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> tem: Yves Saint Laurent Dark Green Patent Leather "Easy" Tote Bag Tag: 208314 213317
> Listing Number:
> Seller: gmatex1223
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...-Easy-Tote-Bag-Tag-208314-213317/222401420234



Authentic


----------



## sommdarinee

Hello..
Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
tem: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent black matte flap wallet large monogram Beautiful
Listing Number: 222432626632
Seller: mengotti
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222432626632


----------



## sommdarinee

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> This is a fake



Omg, thank you so much!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello authenticators, could I ask for this one to get checked out too? Thank you so much!! 

Item:  YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Medium Chain Shoulder Bag Black
Item #: 292048784105
Seller: luxurydesignerhandbags 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292048784105


----------



## love_authentic

k5ml3k said:


> Hello authenticators, could I ask for this one to get checked out too? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item:  YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Medium Chain Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 292048784105
> Seller: luxurydesignerhandbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292048784105


Authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

love_authentic said:


> Authentic



Awesome!! Thank you son much!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello authenticators, could I ask for this one to get checked out too? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item:  YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Medium Chain Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 292048784105
> Seller: luxurydesignerhandbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292048784105



Hello corame, I'm hoping you could check this out for me. Just realized that love_authentic only has one post, which was authenticating my request. I just sent the payment so I'm hoping everything checks out fine [emoji85] Please let me know if you need anything. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

sommdarinee said:


> Hello..
> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> tem: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent black matte flap wallet large monogram Beautiful
> Listing Number: 222432626632
> Seller: mengotti
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222432626632



It looks good,however need close up pictures with the prints.


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Hello authenticators, could I ask for this one to get checked out too? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item:  YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Medium Chain Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 292048784105
> Seller: luxurydesignerhandbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292048784105



It does not look good to me. I want clear close prints and picture with the lining inside. I would recomand you stick with the REAL authenticators here, which is me and Vesna.


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Hello corame, I'm hoping you could check this out for me. Just realized that love_authentic only has one post, which was authenticating my request. I just sent the payment so I'm hoping everything checks out fine [emoji85] Please let me know if you need anything. Thank you so much!



Correct. I did wrote you at your previous post with what I need.


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Omg, thank you so much!!



[emoji847]


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> It does not look good to me. I want clear close prints and picture with the lining inside. I would recomand you stick with the REAL authenticators here, which is me and Vesna.



Aw no, this is what I was worried about. I will ask the seller about these pics now and get back to you.


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> It does not look good to me. I want clear close prints and picture with the lining inside. I would recomand you stick with the REAL authenticators here, which is me and Vesna.



Again, thank you so much corame! I just cancelled the order and luckily the seller approved the cancellation.


----------



## sommdarinee

corame said:


> It looks good,however need close up pictures with the prints.


Hello.
I got more photo from seller! Thank you!!


----------



## corame

sommdarinee said:


> Hello.
> I got more photo from seller! Thank you!!



Can you read the code ? Is it 34 at the end or..?


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM EXCELLENT CONDITION
Listing Number: 201846140377
Seller: jhatchback2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201846140377?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Listing Number: 201846140377
> Seller: jhatchback2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201846140377?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## Ninette2017

Hello authenticators!!

Can you please authenticate this clutch?
A friend of a friend is selling at and want to make sure everything is okay  (love the color!!)


----------



## Jillybean309

Item: Saint Laurent Large monogram
Comments: I just bought this on eBay and paid close to MSRP. Seller says it's authentic but I'd appreciate the verification (or otherwise) of an authenticator! I also have a picture of the control tag, but apparently reached max of how many pictures I can upload with a post. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

Ninette2017 said:


> View attachment 3628698
> View attachment 3628699
> View attachment 3628700
> View attachment 3628701
> View attachment 3628702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello authenticators!!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this clutch?
> A friend of a friend is selling at and want to make sure everything is okay  (love the color!!)



Need close up pics of all imprints including code


----------



## corame

Jillybean309 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Large monogram
> Comments: I just bought this on eBay and paid close to MSRP. Seller says it's authentic but I'd appreciate the verification (or otherwise) of an authenticator! I also have a picture of the control tag, but apparently reached max of how many pictures I can upload with a post. Thank you in advance!



Attach the auction link.
I need another pic of the code, CLEAR in natural light if possible.


----------



## Jillybean309

corame said:


> Attach the auction link.
> I need another pic of the code, CLEAR in natural light if possible.



thank you Corame!
I'm not sure if link will work since I already purchased? but here it is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172556887692
Seller: lux896
I confirmed with seller before purchasing that if item proved to be fake I would be able to return. 
Here are two more photos of the code.

Thank you!


----------



## Ninette2017

corame said:


> Need close up pics of all imprints including code



Thanks for the quick reply! Where can she find the code exactly in the bag? She said she did not see anything lol


----------



## corame

Jillybean309 said:


> thank you Corame!
> I'm not sure if link will work since I already purchased? but here it is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172556887692
> Seller: lux896
> I confirmed with seller before purchasing that if item proved to be fake I would be able to return.
> Here are two more photos of the code.
> 
> Thank you!



It is authentic


----------



## corame

Ninette2017 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Where can she find the code exactly in the bag? She said she did not see anything lol



Inside the pocket behind the saint laurent print.


----------



## Jillybean309

corame said:


> It is authentic


thank you!!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you


----------



## kranberii

Please authenticate. Thanks for your time!!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT DOVE WHITE CHAIN WALLET ENVELOPE IN MATELASSÉ CALFSKIN LEATHER
Listing number: 222406696792
Seller: welcomeshopviixen 
LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222406696792


----------



## corame

kranberii said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks for your time!!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT DOVE WHITE CHAIN WALLET ENVELOPE IN MATELASSÉ CALFSKIN LEATHER
> Listing number: 222406696792
> Seller: welcomeshopviixen
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222406696792



No detail is visible, no print, no code...nothing


----------



## kranberii

If you view the pictures on a computer you can see the code and the top. I'll attach the picture of the code 





corame said:


> No detail is visible, no print, no code...nothing





corame said:


> No detail is visible, no print, no code...nothing


View media item 2157


----------



## corame

kranberii said:


> If you view the pictures on a computer you can see the code and the top. I'll attach the picture of the code
> 
> 
> View media item 2157



I see them but they are not CLEAR. I need close up looks.


----------



## Sinem78

Item: YSL downtown tote 
Listing Number: 252723589739
Seller: bakerandoware
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252723589739
Comments:
Hi there. I'm new to this and have got the process wrong (sorry Vesna)  so I hope this is the right place to asks for help. 

Can this bag please be authenticated..... hope this link still works as it's ended now but I've screen shot the images so it's attached. Thank you for your help in advance x


----------



## peridot_koh

Hi, could someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Monogram Bag
Listing Number: 222406880733
Seller: pmmi2mm
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sunset-Monogram-Crossbody-Grained-Burgundy-Leather-Bag-/222406880733?hash=item33c87baddd:g:1EQAAOSw2gxYvo7v&_trkparms=pageci%3A660db889-072c-11e7-ad40-74dbd180b226%7Cparentrq%3Ac2d3024415a0ab66b5b670d9fffcbd9a%7Ciid%3A2
Comments: I have contacted the seller and requested a photo of the serial number. She said there is no serial number inside the bag.


----------



## ms_always_right

Good Morning. I have this bag that I picked up a few years ago and it's just kind of been hanging around. It had no tags inside. It is beautifully made and the leather is really nice. I am wondering if it is authentic vintage YSL and if anyone knows anything about it. 

Thanks in advance. I appreciate the input. If you need more photos just let me know. 

Click thumbnails for larger images.


----------



## corame

Sinem78 said:


> Item: YSL downtown tote
> Listing Number: 252723589739
> Seller: bakerandoware
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252723589739
> Comments:
> Hi there. I'm new to this and have got the process wrong (sorry Vesna)  so I hope this is the right place to asks for help.
> 
> Can this bag please be authenticated..... hope this link still works as it's ended now but I've screen shot the images so it's attached. Thank you for your help in advance x



It looks good to me but you can wait for Vesna opinion as well.


----------



## corame

peridot_koh said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Monogram Bag
> Listing Number: 222406880733
> Seller: pmmi2mm
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sunset-Monogram-Crossbody-Grained-Burgundy-Leather-Bag-/222406880733?hash=item33c87baddd:g:1EQAAOSw2gxYvo7v&_trkparms=pageci%3A660db889-072c-11e7-ad40-74dbd180b226%7Cparentrq%3Ac2d3024415a0ab66b5b670d9fffcbd9a%7Ciid%3A2
> Comments: I have contacted the seller and requested a photo of the serial number. She said there is no serial number inside the bag.



Starting with the dust bag (which is fake) and ending with the bag which looks good but without a code it's bye bye, also would still need a few more photos to confirm if it's a yes or a no(like code, clear close pict of the prints - ALL) . I would pass.


----------



## corame

ms_always_right said:


> Good Morning. I have this bag that I picked up a few years ago and it's just kind of been hanging around. It had no tags inside. It is beautifully made and the leather is really nice. I am wondering if it is authentic vintage YSL and if anyone knows anything about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I appreciate the input. If you need more photos just let me know.
> 
> Click thumbnails for larger images.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631408
> View attachment 3631409
> View attachment 3631410
> View attachment 3631411
> View attachment 3631412



Thats a very nice vintage bag. It looks authentic.


----------



## vesna

Sinem78 said:


> Item: YSL downtown tote
> Listing Number: 252723589739
> Seller: bakerandoware
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252723589739
> Comments:
> Hi there. I'm new to this and have got the process wrong (sorry Vesna)  so I hope this is the right place to asks for help.
> 
> Can this bag please be authenticated..... hope this link still works as it's ended now but I've screen shot the images so it's attached. Thank you for your help in advance x


as I see inner leather tag is not correct. I know that patent leather YSL bags do have different tags sometimes (croc is actually often having the same croc and colour of the bag tag), but if should be a standard dark brown with edge tag,  this one is seriously wrong. Now, if I could see the underside of a zipper head (not pull, but the driver of the zipper from below) and if buckles have YSL engraving, I could say some more...also, if there were other paper tags like the one with serial number ...like this my opinion is that it is not authentic....patent downtown was seriously faked in the era when DT was popular, and only those details mentioned could add weight to authentication...shape is also not the real DT shape of large one (that is what it seems to be...
here is the link to the authentic details, look at buckles and inner leather tag details , it is made of regular not patent leather, no matter what colour patent DT is, the tag is always the same
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-L...182518?hash=item3ad61ac7f6:g:4rUAAOSwZQRYY-HO


----------



## ms_always_right

corame said:


> Thats a very nice vintage bag. It looks authentic.


Thank you so much. I had a good feeling about it when I found it. I started wearing it about a month ago and I just love it. It will be staying with me. So glad to hear it is authentic.


----------



## Sinem78

corame said:


> It looks good to me but you can wait for Vesna opinion as well.


----------



## Sinem78

Thank you so much!!!!!!!! You are a star! Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Olive Wan Wan

Hi can anyone help authenticate this wallet? I only have limited pictures as these are what the seller provided.
Any help would be appreciated. Thank u so much.


----------



## corame

Olive Wan Wan said:


> Hi can anyone help authenticate this wallet? I only have limited pictures as these are what the seller provided.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank u so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632309
> View attachment 3632310
> View attachment 3632311
> View attachment 3632312



You need to post the auction link and follow thread rules.
Also, more pictures would help.


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Hi could someone authenticate this YSL bag for me. I bought it off eBay and now I am slightly worried. 

I bought it for quite a bit of money. The seller claims it's authentic and it was a gift from her partner. 

There is a serial number instead but it's very hard to take a picture of or to read very well 

Grey YSL Saint Laurent Leather Monogram Bag
Item number - 162420692235
Seller - bhav- kumar 
Possible link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162420692235 

View attachment 3633153




The chain is slightly funny 











View attachment 3633154


----------



## 1stLadyofRock

Anyone please authenticate this VINTAGE YSL WALLET. 

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58abc0e7f739bc13791d6a68


----------



## corame

LuxuryBargains said:


> Hi could someone authenticate this YSL bag for me. I bought it off eBay and now I am slightly worried.
> 
> I bought it for quite a bit of money. The seller claims it's authentic and it was a gift from her partner.
> 
> There is a serial number instead but it's very hard to take a picture of or to read very well
> 
> Grey YSL Saint Laurent Leather Monogram Bag
> Item number - 162420692235
> Seller - bhav- kumar
> Possible link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162420692235
> 
> View attachment 3633153
> 
> View attachment 3633118
> 
> 
> The chain is slightly funny
> 
> View attachment 3633114
> View attachment 3633116
> View attachment 3633117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633119
> View attachment 3633120
> 
> View attachment 3633121
> View attachment 3633122
> View attachment 3633154



It looks horrible to me.


----------



## corame

1stLadyofRock said:


> Anyone please authenticate this VINTAGE YSL WALLET.
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58abc0e7f739bc13791d6a68



Remember. When you see a Italy with a i, it's a FAKE.


----------



## vickyltn

Item: SAINT LAURENT small 'Monogram' crossbody bag
Listing Number: Designer Style ID: 443183GM60J
Seller: Farfetch (boutique: Vitkac. This boutique is the biggest luxury department store in Poland, but I also heard complaints about it online.)
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/mo/shoppin...all-monogram-crossbody-bag-item-11637647.aspx
Comments: The bag looks fine to me. However, there is something bothering me - *the glitters come off easily *(you can see that from some pictures below). The surface is not smooth (because of the glitters) so it actually might scratch my shirts every now and then... I don't know if this is normal. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Eboudreaux

Item: YSL Belle du Jour clutch
Seller: Amuze.com
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/saint-lauren-hol-bags15#.WMk8m28rKUk
Comments:  Please authentic this bag.  I purchased from Amuze.com under the impression that all their items are real.  Now I am hearing some may not be.  What is throwing me off is that some of the cards are black and say Saint Laurent and the others are the white YSL.  The card also says 2017 and I am not sure if that is the year or just a coincidence.  The model number matches from the bag to the card - 361120.  The purse does not have a bad odor.  It also came with the black sating dust bag that has the white lining,


----------



## susa

Item: yves saint laurent muse
Seller: marleen_1201
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...917996?hash=item4b12cc2d2c:g:0WoAAOSwMVdYIkBf

Thanks for helping me 2 authenticate this muse


----------



## cindy840808

Item:Saint Laurent Classic Medium Kate Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:152473338101
Seller:lestthom30
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/152473338101

thanks!
Seller said it was returned by previous buyers. So I have a little concern for this item.


----------



## cindy840808

Item: YSL Saint Laurent  Monogram Blogger Black Leather Bag
Listing Number:201848222267
Seller:natasha2403
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201848222267


Thank you.


----------



## corame

vickyltn said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT small 'Monogram' crossbody bag
> Listing Number: Designer Style ID: 443183GM60J
> Seller: Farfetch (boutique: Vitkac. This boutique is the biggest luxury department store in Poland, but I also heard complaints about it online.)
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/mo/shoppin...all-monogram-crossbody-bag-item-11637647.aspx
> Comments: The bag looks fine to me. However, there is something bothering me - *the glitters come off easily *(you can see that from some pictures below). The surface is not smooth (because of the glitters) so it actually might scratch my shirts every now and then... I don't know if this is normal.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3634134
> View attachment 3634136
> View attachment 3634137
> View attachment 3634138
> View attachment 3634139
> View attachment 3634140
> View attachment 3634142
> View attachment 3634143
> View attachment 3634144



Authentic


----------



## corame

Eboudreaux said:


> Item: YSL Belle du Jour clutch
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/saint-lauren-hol-bags15#.WMk8m28rKUk
> Comments:  Please authentic this bag.  I purchased from Amuze.com under the impression that all their items are real.  Now I am hearing some may not be.  What is throwing me off is that some of the cards are black and say Saint Laurent and the others are the white YSL.  The card also says 2017 and I am not sure if that is the year or just a coincidence.  The model number matches from the bag to the card - 361120.  The purse does not have a bad odor.  It also came with the black sating dust bag that has the white lining,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634167
> View attachment 3634166
> View attachment 3634167
> View attachment 3634168
> View attachment 3634169
> View attachment 3634170
> View attachment 3634171
> View attachment 3634172
> View attachment 3634173
> View attachment 3634174



Not only the bag looks off to me with it's printed details, but the tags are out of control )) 2 different bags.


----------



## corame

susa said:


> Item: yves saint laurent muse
> Seller: marleen_1201
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yves-Saint-L...917996?hash=item4b12cc2d2c:g:0WoAAOSwMVdYIkBf
> 
> Thanks for helping me 2 authenticate this muse



Authentic


----------



## corame

cindy840808 said:


> Item:Saint Laurent Classic Medium Kate Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:152473338101
> Seller:lestthom30
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/152473338101
> 
> thanks!
> Seller said it was returned by previous buyers. So I have a little concern for this item.



Let me see a code print as well.


----------



## corame

cindy840808 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent  Monogram Blogger Black Leather Bag
> Listing Number:201848222267
> Seller:natasha2403
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201848222267
> 
> 
> Thank you.



This is fake


----------



## semsem

Hello! I would very much appreciate your help in authenticating this for me before I consider taking the plunge as there is limited time 

Item: Medium Kate Tassel crossbody, Black Croc Embossed with silver hardware
Listing number :  172573482373
Seller: garyjennett
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172573482373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ellen aly

Hello 

This is not an eBay listing so I can't post in that format. However here are some detailed pictures. Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? This will be my very first ysl purchase so I'm seriously hoping this is authentic...


----------



## corame

semsem said:


> Hello! I would very much appreciate your help in authenticating this for me before I consider taking the plunge as there is limited time
> 
> Item: Medium Kate Tassel crossbody, Black Croc Embossed with silver hardware
> Listing number :  172573482373
> Seller: garyjennett
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172573482373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I want to see clear front pict from inside print and code as well.


----------



## corame

ellen aly said:


> Hello
> 
> This is not an eBay listing so I can't post in that format. However here are some detailed pictures. Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? This will be my very first ysl purchase so I'm seriously hoping this is authentic...



Not only it's a fake, it's a very bad one.


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM CROC MONOGRAM RED CROSS BODY TASSEL WTH CHA
Listing Number: 302252445136
Seller: iloveoldcars2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302252445136?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: Authentic YSL black Leather Crossbody
Listing Number: 332152519590
Seller: platinumcrown
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332152519590?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Hello. I'm hoping I'm in the right section for having a bag authenticated.
Classic Saint Laurent Top Handle Bag with Metal Chain and Leather removable shoulder Strap and Interlocking YSL Signature Buckle Closure.

*Details: ebay item number 282378117294*
DIMENSIONS:  25* 15cm
100% LAMBSKIN
GROSGRAIN LINING
MAGNETIC SNAP CLOSURE
BRUSHED SILVER-TONED HARDWARE
EXTERIOR BACK SLOT POCKET
INTERIOR CENTRAL ZIP COMPARTMENT, 1 SLOT POCKET
HANDLE DROP: 6.5CM
STRAP DROP: 55CM
STYLE ID 428056BRM041000
MADE IN ITALY

*Attention: This is a brand new authentic bag with a dust bag and gift box. Bags were bought from Korean duty free store. It may take two more weeks shipping after you order and make a payment. Happy bidding. *


----------



## Jetmee

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jetmee

I've posted this on another thread, not sure if that was the right one or if this may be - sorry for the duplicate. 

Please help authenticate this YSL Downtown


----------



## Jetmee

Jetmee said:


> I've posted this on another thread, not sure if that was the right one or if this may be - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Please help authenticate this YSL Downtown


The gold embossed are messy and letters are unclear because of the mess. Both A in Saint Laurent are filled so not a clear A at all the Rive Grache gold leaked over the letter - the reason why I think it may be a fake but it is a used purse so could this happen after use?


----------



## ennaaa

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 
252812036322
Seller: chrisoffersen3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...036322?hash=item3adcc588e2:g:TRcAAOSwYXVYxy0c
Comments: please check authenticity for this desperate and doubting nano freak!


----------



## Bawaaart

Item:
*SAINT LAURENT LEATHER "YSL" MONOGRAM MATELASSE SHOULDER BAG, BLACK*

Listing Number:292052855084
Sellericasso-murnau
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/292052855084
Comments I was the buyer. Is this authentic? Please help .number inside reads dpl354118 0214


----------



## Bawaaart

Picasso-murnau is the seller name


----------



## sommdarinee

corame said:


> Can you read the code ? Is it 34 at the end or..?


Just got the bag today... The code is It is 872264. Thank you!


----------



## sommdarinee

corame said:


> Can you read the code ? Is it 34 at the end or..?


The code is 372264. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bawaaart

It also states romag usa pat 5722126 in the inside button closure. I've never seen this on ysl bags. Is this fake?



Bawaaart said:


> Item:
> *SAINT LAURENT LEATHER "YSL" MONOGRAM MATELASSE SHOULDER BAG, BLACK*
> 
> Listing Number:292052855084
> Sellericasso-murnau
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/292052855084
> Comments I was the buyer. Is this authentic? Please help .number inside reads dpl354118 0214


----------



## justme22

Hello everyone,
Please Authenticate this Saint Laurent College bag, it arrived today from an Ebay seller and I have second thoughts, I'm virgin to Saint Laurent identification. 
Thank you


----------



## justme22

justme22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please Authenticate this Saint Laurent College bag, it arrived today from an Ebay seller and I have second thoughts, I'm virgin to Saint Laurent identification.Forgot to snap photo of this too.
> Thank you


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM CROC MONOGRAM RED CROSS BODY TASSEL WTH CHA
> Listing Number: 302252445136
> Seller: iloveoldcars2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302252445136?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I cant authenticate with 4 pics. I need all prints etc


----------



## corame

1Kellygirl said:


> Hello. I'm hoping I'm in the right section for having a bag authenticated.
> Classic Saint Laurent Top Handle Bag with Metal Chain and Leather removable shoulder Strap and Interlocking YSL Signature Buckle Closure.
> 
> *Details: ebay item number 282378117294*
> DIMENSIONS:  25* 15cm
> 100% LAMBSKIN
> GROSGRAIN LINING
> MAGNETIC SNAP CLOSURE
> BRUSHED SILVER-TONED HARDWARE
> EXTERIOR BACK SLOT POCKET
> INTERIOR CENTRAL ZIP COMPARTMENT, 1 SLOT POCKET
> HANDLE DROP: 6.5CM
> STRAP DROP: 55CM
> STYLE ID 428056BRM041000
> MADE IN ITALY
> 
> *Attention: This is a brand new authentic bag with a dust bag and gift box. Bags were bought from Korean duty free store. It may take two more weeks shipping after you order and make a payment. Happy bidding. *



I dont see any link or photos


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL black Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number: 332152519590
> Seller: platinumcrown
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332152519590?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Get me a picture with close up front print


----------



## corame

Jetmee said:


> I've posted this on another thread, not sure if that was the right one or if this may be - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Please help authenticate this YSL Downtown



To me it looks off


----------



## corame

Jetmee said:


> The gold embossed are messy and letters are unclear because of the mess. Both A in Saint Laurent are filled so not a clear A at all the Rive Grache gold leaked over the letter - the reason why I think it may be a fake but it is a used purse so could this happen after use?



No, it can go off the letters in years, yes but the print still remakn. It happend to all my Stella McCartney bags(for example). 
But as I said before, to me it looks off.


----------



## corame

ennaaa said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour
> Listing Number:
> 252812036322
> Seller: chrisoffersen3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...036322?hash=item3adcc588e2:g:TRcAAOSwYXVYxy0c
> Comments: please check authenticity for this desperate and doubting nano freak!



Fake


----------



## corame

Bawaaart said:


> Item:
> *SAINT LAURENT LEATHER "YSL" MONOGRAM MATELASSE SHOULDER BAG, BLACK*
> 
> Listing Number:292052855084
> Sellericasso-murnau
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/292052855084
> Comments I was the buyer. Is this authentic? Please help .number inside reads dpl354118 0214



Authentic


----------



## corame

sommdarinee said:


> The code is 372264. Thank you so much!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

justme22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please Authenticate this Saint Laurent College bag, it arrived today from an Ebay seller and I have second thoughts, I'm virgin to Saint Laurent identification.
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## corame

That is a fake. I already authenticate that. I am sorry.


----------



## Sue_lyn362

Item: YSL SAC BDJ
Listing number: 71204963
Seller: Carousell user: jellybean7
Links: https://carousell.com/p/71204963
Comments: hi there, I was hoping if you could help me out in authenticating this clutch which i was dying to get since ages ago. Please see the pictures as below: 











*sorry the pictures are a bit off. Feel free to let me know if you need more. I'll try tot request from my seller. Much appreciated.


----------



## justme22

corame said:


> Fake


Hello Corame,
How do you know? I would like to know as I am going to request my money back from the seller. Thank you


----------



## Ballbreaker

Item: YSL Lucky Chyc Boston

Listing Number: N/A

Seller: local seller

Link: N/A

Comments: hi! Asking for your assistance authenticating this cute YSL Lucky Chyc Boston please. Being sold a bit high but seeing if it's worth it.


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> I cant authenticate with 4 pics. I need all prints etc


Ok, I will ask for me pics thank you!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Get me a picture with close up front print


Ok!


----------



## hellomichelle

hi ladies! hoping someone could lend a hand and please help me authenticate? i already own this bag hence no link to attach
please let me know if you need anything else!
thanks!


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram College Farde Crossbody Bag MSRP $2450
Listing Number: 162432865798
Seller: mcq223
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162432865798?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT ROSE ANTIC LEATHER MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG SHOULDER HANDBAG
Listing Number: 172536708267
Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172536708267?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG RED MEDIUM
Listing Number:282399908917
Seller: nyjas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282399908917?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..
Thank you!

Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Blue Medium Punk Chain Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 252784443199
Seller: collchu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252784443199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Blake17

Item: SAINT LAURENT  Monogram classic black quilted-suede cross-body bag
Listing Number:262852403447
Seller: fafouni(81)
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262852403447
Comments:  pls authenticate. Much appreciated!! Not sure if the photos still come up. I have purchased but the item hasn't been sent. Here are the pics if the link doesn't work


----------



## Lovefashionnyc

Hello,

Can you please help me authentic the below bag.

Thank you, your help is greatly appreciated. 

Item: Saint Laurent monogram matelasse wallet chain bag two tone 
Listing number: 122399664190
Seller: sjessica4862012
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122399664190
[


----------



## cashie

Item:
*SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM BAG*
Listing Number:
Seller: @pristinehoops
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SAINT-LAURENT-CLASSIC-MEDIUM-MONOGRAM-BAG-58aa3195d14d7b8ce116c6da
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you so much


----------



## ennaaa

corame said:


> Fake


 hi, can i please find out why for future reference? thanks so much!


----------



## cashie

ennaaa said:


> hi, can i please find out why for future reference? thanks so much!


I'd also like to know why. Thanks


----------



## nlapsar

Hi, please authenticate this for me - thank you so much, really appreciate this service you provide!
Item: *Saint Laurent YSL medium Crocodile Embossed leather shoulder bag*
Listing Number:
152476548195
Seller: toffersen1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152476548195?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nlapsar

Hi please authenticate this, thank you so much 
Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Python Emobssed Leather Shoulder Bag with snake YSL
Listing Number: 192131113227
Seller: justdoneitt
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192131113227?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Sue_lyn362 said:


> Item: YSL SAC BDJ
> Listing number: 71204963
> Seller: Carousell user: jellybean7
> Links: https://carousell.com/p/71204963
> Comments: hi there, I was hoping if you could help me out in authenticating this clutch which i was dying to get since ages ago. Please see the pictures as below:
> View attachment 3637353
> View attachment 3637354
> View attachment 3637355
> View attachment 3637357
> View attachment 3637358
> View attachment 3637359
> View attachment 3637361
> View attachment 3637360
> View attachment 3637362
> View attachment 3637363
> 
> *sorry the pictures are a bit off. Feel free to let me know if you need more. I'll try tot request from my seller. Much appreciated.



I need all imprints pls


----------



## corame

justme22 said:


> Hello Corame,
> How do you know? I would like to know as I am going to request my money back from the seller. Thank you



We are not allowed to give hints here.
Most of those sellers are between us.


----------



## corame

Ballbreaker said:


> Item: YSL Lucky Chyc Boston
> 
> Listing Number: N/A
> 
> Seller: local seller
> 
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comments: hi! Asking for your assistance authenticating this cute YSL Lucky Chyc Boston please. Being sold a bit high but seeing if it's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 3638209
> View attachment 3638210
> View attachment 3638212
> View attachment 3638213
> View attachment 3638214



I need more pictures, all imprints, lining, code, everything.


----------



## corame

hellomichelle said:


> hi ladies! hoping someone could lend a hand and please help me authenticate? i already own this bag hence no link to attach
> please let me know if you need anything else!
> thanks!



It looks authentic. Next time use the correct format.


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram College Farde Crossbody Bag MSRP $2450
> Listing Number: 162432865798
> Seller: mcq223
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162432865798?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need a close up look for imprints and code pls.


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: NWT YSL SAINT LAURENT ROSE ANTIC LEATHER MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG SHOULDER HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 172536708267
> Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172536708267?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I want to see the code


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG RED MEDIUM
> Listing Number:282399908917
> Seller: nyjas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282399908917?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Blue Medium Punk Chain Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 252784443199
> Seller: collchu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252784443199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

Blake17 said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT  Monogram classic black quilted-suede cross-body bag
> Listing Number:262852403447
> Seller: fafouni(81)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262852403447
> Comments:  pls authenticate. Much appreciated!! Not sure if the photos still come up. I have purchased but the item hasn't been sent. Here are the pics if the link doesn't work



Why is the code picture black/white ?
Do you have this bag in your hands ?


----------



## corame

Lovefashionnyc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authentic the below bag.
> 
> Thank you, your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent monogram matelasse wallet chain bag two tone
> Listing number: 122399664190
> Seller: sjessica4862012
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122399664190
> [



Fake


----------



## corame

cashie said:


> Item:
> *SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM BAG*
> Listing Number:
> Seller: @pristinehoops
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SAINT-LAURENT-CLASSIC-MEDIUM-MONOGRAM-BAG-58aa3195d14d7b8ce116c6da
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you so much



Authentic


----------



## Blake17

corame said:


> Why is the code picture black/white ?
> Do you have this bag in your hands ?



The seller hasn't posted the bag yet but I have made the payment via PayPal. He sent other photos in colors. Pls see below. Again your help is very much appreciated


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> I need a close up look for imprints and code pls.


ok, I will ask seller. Thank you!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> I want to see the code


I will ask seller, Thank you!


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## hellomichelle

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Next time use the correct format.


thank you so much!


----------



## Lovefashionnyc

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you


----------



## Sue_lyn362

*is this clear enough? 
My seller isn't exactly the perfect photographer. Much apologies. 



Sue_lyn362 said:


> Item: YSL SAC BDJ
> Listing number: 71204963
> Seller: Carousell user: jellybean7
> Links: https://carousell.com/p/71204963
> Comments: hi there, I was hoping if you could help me out in authenticating this clutch which i was dying to get since ages ago. Please see the pictures as below:
> View attachment 3637353
> View attachment 3637354
> View attachment 3637355
> View attachment 3637357
> View attachment 3637358
> View attachment 3637359
> View attachment 3637361
> View attachment 3637360
> View attachment 3637362
> View attachment 3637363
> 
> *sorry the pictures are a bit off. Feel free to let me know if you need more. I'll try tot request from my seller. Much appreciated.





corame said:


> I need all imprints pls


----------



## golnaz.ab

Hi,
could you please help me to authenticate this
Thanks
Item: YSL cross body bag, with gold chain and authentic dust bag
Listing Number: 282392971611
Seller: zsei2552 (13 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282392971611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## golnaz.ab

Could you also help me to authenticate the following Saint laurent Sac De Jour Nano Bag.
The seller does not have the papers and card.
Thank you


----------



## corame

Blake17 said:


> The seller hasn't posted the bag yet but I have made the payment via PayPal. He sent other photos in colors. Pls see below. Again your help is very much appreciated



If you want, you can wait for the bag to come and take your own pictures. I advice you to do that!


----------



## corame

Sue_lyn362 said:


> View attachment 3639091
> View attachment 3639092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is this clear enough?
> My seller isn't exactly the perfect photographer. Much apologies.



Authentic


----------



## corame

golnaz.ab said:


> Hi,
> could you please help me to authenticate this
> Thanks
> Item: YSL cross body bag, with gold chain and authentic dust bag
> Listing Number: 282392971611
> Seller: zsei2552 (13 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282392971611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pics not enough.


----------



## corame

golnaz.ab said:


> Could you also help me to authenticate the following Saint laurent Sac De Jour Nano Bag.
> The seller does not have the papers and card.
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## Sue_lyn362

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ballbreaker

corame said:


> I need more pictures, all imprints, lining, code, everything.



Hi! Here you go.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Also asking for your expertise on this one:

Item: YSL BDJ clutch
Listing number: N/A
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A


----------



## corame

Ballbreaker said:


> Hi! Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 3639694
> View attachment 3639695
> View attachment 3639696
> View attachment 3639697
> View attachment 3639698
> View attachment 3639699
> View attachment 3639700
> View attachment 3639701
> View attachment 3639702
> View attachment 3639703



Authentic


----------



## corame

Ballbreaker said:


> Also asking for your expertise on this one:
> 
> Item: YSL BDJ clutch
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Link: N/A
> 
> View attachment 3639705
> View attachment 3639706
> 
> View attachment 3639707
> View attachment 3639708
> View attachment 3639709



It looks authentic. Next time pls use the correct format


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello, 
Would like to see if this item is authentic. Thank you. 
Item: YSL Flap Front Wallet
Listing Number: 192106766270
Seller: luxegoods120
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192106766270?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Fake???

Can somebody help me plzzzz ?
Is the bag Orginal?


----------



## Fake???

And also this bag . Original?
Seller is private.


----------



## corame

CrazyDogLady said:


> Hello,
> Would like to see if this item is authentic. Thank you.
> Item: YSL Flap Front Wallet
> Listing Number: 192106766270
> Seller: luxegoods120
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192106766270?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need to see a clear look of the prints includding code inside.


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> Can somebody help me plzzzz ?
> Is the bag Orginal?



You show me 2 different codes and a just a front pict of the bag. I need them all in natural light, close up pls


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> And also this bag . Original?
> Seller is private.



This is fake


----------



## Fake???

corame said:


> You show me 2 different codes and a just a front pict of the bag. I need them all in natural light, close up pls



Thanks for ur responds, 
I would like to buy this bag and the seller says that's 100% Original ysl but i'm not sure , I will send u the link Hope to hear from you asap ,  thanks 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/112338453510


----------



## Fake???

Fake??? said:


> Thanks for ur responds,
> I would like to buy this bag and the seller says that's 100% Original ysl but i'm not sure , I will send u the link Hope to hear from you asap ,  thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/112338453510


She send me also this pic to


----------



## CrazyDogLady

corame said:


> I need to see a clear look of the prints includding code inside.


----------



## Fake???

I don't have any other pic's , I only need to know if the gold bag is original cuz the black one is not longer available. 
I already send u the picture with the code of the gold bag.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...d=&mpre=https://www.ebay.de/itm/112338453510?


----------



## TheDollHatter

Please authenticate this tassel bag! 








Serial number inside flap reads: FHM021317-2017

"Made in Italy" stamped underneath. Thank you!


----------



## Popo0994

Item:Saint Laurent monogram Kate chain wallet
Listing number:-
Seller:shoesoverboys
Link:https://www.vinted.com/womens-bags/clutches/21578704-ysl-beige-nude-clutch
Comment:Hello, I have been eyeing this product for while but I didn't see any from pre-owned listing and it was my first time seeing this item on website as pre-owned so please authenticate this item for me. Thank you!!


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> Thanks for ur responds,
> I would like to buy this bag and the seller says that's 100% Original ysl but i'm not sure , I will send u the link Hope to hear from you asap ,  thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/112338453510



So which is the code ???


----------



## corame

Can I see pls the last 2 pictures clearer in natural light ?


----------



## Fake???

corame said:


> So which is the code ???


 
GNC361120Y-0715


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> GNC361120Y-0715



Authentic


----------



## Fake???

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank u very much  . I'm so happy now  yeaaay


----------



## Fake???

Is this bag Authentic ?

Saint Laurent Bag Tasche Schwarz Caviar Gold Details YSL, Optional("849 €")

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## Fake???

corame said:


> Authentic


 Can u plz  authenticate if this bag is also authentic?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> Is this bag Authentic ?
> 
> Saint Laurent Bag Tasche Schwarz Caviar Gold Details YSL, Optional("849 €")
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios



Fake


----------



## Fake???

corame said:


> Fake


Really ? Why and how u know that ? The seller has a receipt for this bag from : 

https://www.luisaviaroma.com


----------



## Line010101

Hello everybody. 
Could someone authenticate this YSL Chyc bag please ?

The seller is a private one.


----------



## Line010101

Sorry the 8th picture the serial number is not a good one. 
The good one is the picture below.


----------



## Fake???

On post NR.: 14834 you say : AUTHENTIC
On post NR.: 14835 you say : FAKE 

BOTH ARE THE SAME 

ON 14834 I upload the pictures from the bag 
On 14835 I send u link.

I would like to know AUTHENTIC OR FAKE ?

Kind regards


----------



## CrazyDogLady

corame said:


> Can I see pls the last 2 pictures clearer in natural light ?







Best I could get  thank you!!


----------



## eebee33

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Wallet on Chain WOC black leather caviar EUC! w/bag
Listing Number: 292054561033
Seller: *mom*of*2*angels*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292054561033?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi the seller told me that this bag was purchased from Neimans about 5 years ago. I went to Neimans to look at the bag they have in store and the strap is a lot shorter than the one I received from my eBay purchase. Did this strap used to be longer? Could you help me authenticate this bag please? Also -- the inside rings that hold the strap in are a little loose and the leather section of the strap was longer than the one currently at Neimans. I can post pictures of this if needed.


----------



## eebee33

Item: YSL College Bag 
Listing Number: 222443312432
Seller: *anjaja88*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-handbag-/222443312432?ssPageName=ADME:X:BCS:US:3160
Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!


----------



## Fake???

Is this bag authentic?


----------



## Raghdodi1a

Hi please authenticate this yves saint laurent tassel cross bag.
Item: YSL tassel cross bag 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172592731269?NAV=HOME
Seller: johnroyba0
Comment: I'm want to to buy it but I don't know weather it's authentic or not, I hope you authenticate asap, thanks in advance


----------



## Sjunaid

Hi, I'm new here and not sure if I'm posting in the right place. Would appreciate your help in authenticating this YSL bag please 
I can't find any serial number inside the bag and posted pics of all the embossing that I could find 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> Really ? Why and how u know that ? The seller has a receipt for this bag from :
> 
> https://www.luisaviaroma.com



You never heard of fake receipts ?


----------



## corame

Line010101 said:


> Sorry the 8th picture the serial number is not a good one.
> The good one is the picture below.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> On post NR.: 14834 you say : AUTHENTIC
> On post NR.: 14835 you say : FAKE
> 
> BOTH ARE THE SAME
> 
> ON 14834 I upload the pictures from the bag
> On 14835 I send u link.
> 
> I would like to know AUTHENTIC OR FAKE ?
> 
> Kind regards



No, you first uploaded pics of a gold clutch and then of this black one. I authenticate them separatly.


----------



## corame

CrazyDogLady said:


> View attachment 3643538
> View attachment 3643539
> 
> 
> Best I could get  thank you!!



If you take this outside in natural light and find a good angle to take the pics in natural light, then the pics will be great. I'm sorry, I cant authenticate with these pics.


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Wallet on Chain WOC black leather caviar EUC! w/bag
> Listing Number: 292054561033
> Seller: *mom*of*2*angels*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292054561033?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi the seller told me that this bag was purchased from Neimans about 5 years ago. I went to Neimans to look at the bag they have in store and the strap is a lot shorter than the one I received from my eBay purchase. Did this strap used to be longer? Could you help me authenticate this bag please? Also -- the inside rings that hold the strap in are a little loose and the leather section of the strap was longer than the one currently at Neimans. I can post pictures of this if needed.



As far as I'm aware of, NO.
I would like to see a better picture with the stamp and the code pls


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Item: YSL College Bag
> Listing Number: 222443312432
> Seller: *anjaja88*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-handbag-/222443312432?ssPageName=ADME:X:BCS:US:3160
> Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!



It looks fake


----------



## corame

Fake??? said:


> Is this bag authentic?



Authentic


----------



## corame

Raghdodi1a said:


> Hi please authenticate this yves saint laurent tassel cross bag.
> Item: YSL tassel cross bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172592731269?NAV=HOME
> Seller: johnroyba0
> Comment: I'm want to to buy it but I don't know weather it's authentic or not, I hope you authenticate asap, thanks in advance



Better cause it's fake


----------



## corame

Sjunaid said:


> View attachment 3646467
> View attachment 3646468
> View attachment 3646469
> View attachment 3646471
> View attachment 3646473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and not sure if I'm posting in the right place. Would appreciate your help in authenticating this YSL bag please
> I can't find any serial number inside the bag and posted pics of all the embossing that I could find
> Many thanks in advance



I dont need a serial nr. This is fake anyway.


----------



## Cathy1111

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Kate Monogram Tassel Satchel  
Listing Number: 142324912814
Seller: kristieelmor-0

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142324912814
Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!


----------



## Cathy1111

Hi,

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 112342535818
Seller: sg_luxurious
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11234253581...98&_trkparms=gh1g=I112342535818.N35.S2.R1.TR3


Comment: Could you please authenticate this? Thanks!!


----------



## Sjunaid

corame said:


> I dont need a serial nr. This is fake anyway.


Thank you for your reply, may I know how you were able to tell so I can report it back?


----------



## Leannelondon

Hello.
I'm new here. I'm buying this from a private seller. Could you please authenticate? 
Many thanks!


----------



## Fake???

Could you please authenticate this? Thanks!! The code i think is : DJR399289 04..
( see picture )


----------



## Leannelondon

Leannelondon said:


> Hello.
> I'm new here. I'm buying this from a private seller. Could you please authenticate?
> Many thanks!


 
I should have said - serial number embossed on inside pocket is PMR354120.0914


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> As far as I'm aware of, NO.
> I would like to see a better picture with the stamp and the code pls


Thanks! Here are some more pictures I hope they help. The bag feels real to me. There is no serial number, and there wasn't one on the bag at Neimans either. Is it possible that the T's in the Saint Laurent logo have faded and that's why they're not attached to the N's anymore. Also I tried to research the white tag and it didn't make sense to me either.


----------



## tslsusi

Hi Ladies just wanting to buy this for a treat for my mom. I've never seen a laurent item without a serial, I thought I would check.

Item: Saint Laurent zip around wallet
Listing Number: 252821419091
Seller: vchen
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821419091
Comments: Seller said she bought it on blue fly. Zipper is stamped and its stamped inside with Saint Laurent, made in Italy but no serial number.  She sent me these extra photos.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## rebecca_ma

Hi Purse lovers. I just went nuts and purchased this bag from ebay, designer bag on ebay for the first time without thinking much about it...i guess because i want this so much and it is sold out right now everywhere. Really need to authenticate it though, please help.
seller: designergirlpretty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Wallet-with-chain-textured-Leather-BLACK-NEW-/192107073852?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=jSP6XzzLCGwJRWvCH3pXDYc0iFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
it doesn't come with the tag, but i found the serial number inside a little bit lower under "made in italy" . Is the seller reliable? can upload more photos if neeed. THanks!


----------



## Winwin_2007

Could you please help to authenticate this bag?Thank you so much


----------



## KensingtonUK

Hello could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Long time TPF but relatively new to YSL.  Thanks!!


----------



## hanaxo

Hi guys! Can you help me authenticate this YSL bag, thanks in advance

Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Kate Medium Crystal-Embellished Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: tinaaa_
Link: https://carousell.com/p/ysl-handbag-93662674/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/tinaaa__&ref_sId=3233552


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Corame and the other experts here,

Would greatly appreciate some help in authenticating the following SDJ please:

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour (Small)
Listing number: nil
Seller: azziescloset
Link:  http://carousell.com/p/91632887

I'm attaching additional pics below from the seller, unfortunately she was unable to get a pic or even make out the serial number as the tab is at the bottom of the zipped pocket (which cant be detached), but she included the card and receipt for purchase in Japan and there is a number on the card which i think is 333848-BOR821000 if that helps:
















Hope this is sufficient to authenticate, please let me know if any more photos are required. Thank you so much in advance for your time and help! [emoji4]


----------



## mmkhoury

Hello can someone authenticate this Saint Laurent?

Seller is Amuze.com 
https://www.amuze.com/

Item Medium Cabas rive Gauche bag in grained leather.

I do not have pictures as I have not purchased the bag yet. Was hoping one of you experts could tell from the listing.


----------



## Aylaoa

Hi, everyone! Can You please someone authenticate this Saint Laurent college bag? Thanks!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Aylaoa said:


> Hi, everyone! Can You please someone authenticate this Saint Laurent college bag? Thanks!



I'm not an expert at all but from the bags I have seen in store, the shape of this bag looks to rigid and long


----------



## Aylaoa

KensingtonUK said:


> I'm not an expert at all but from the bags I have seen in store, the shape of this bag looks to rigid and long



I thought about it too


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear YSL authenticators,

I would be greatly appreciated if you could please kindly authenticate the following 3 listed bags please! 
I am very keep to purchase my first YSL bag!!  Thanks soo much!!!  Really really appreciate it!!!!! 

*Item*: Genuine Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rive Gauche Leather Hand Bag & Givenchy Wallet _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number:* 322459621605
*Seller:* valvais
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322459621605

*Item: *YSL Saint Laurent Leather Sunset Shoulder Bag. Authentic with box / dust bag _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number:* 252834630191
*Seller:* ophoven7866
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252834630191

*Item:* Authentic YSL Classic Baby Monogram Saint Laurent Chain Bag | Box | Dust bag _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number: *282413568447
*Seller:* favoriteicecream44
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282413568447


----------



## shopaholic3

Item:* Saint Laurent College Bag Medium*
Listing Number: 272608961498
Seller:  annacilla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272608961498?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!


----------



## glenn7734

Hi! Please let me know if this is authentic!!


----------



## Popo0994

Item : ysl small monogram leather crossbody
Listing number: -
Seller: private seller
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322464701359?_trksid=p2055119.m1438
Comment : Hello. I bought this from private seller. She sent it to me with dust bag, authenticity card, leather swatch, receipt from Barneys newyork. But the color looks little bit off from what actually website pictures shows. Could you please take a look at these pictures and let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.


----------



## Calisy

Hey there! Please authenticate this bag for me...

Many thanks in advance


----------



## anika01

Hi All, 
I'm buying this from a friend, but just want to double check its authenticity here before i pull the trigger. 
I believe this is the Kate Small cross body?
thanks!


----------



## Kisa 3

Hello! It would be amazing and I'd really appreciate if you could authenticate this Saint Laurent bag for me, I've been searching for one like this for a while

Item: 
*AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder Bag*

Listing Number: 132140509491
Seller: langk705
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...onogram-Shoulder-Bag-/132140509491?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Socharming

HI! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot in advance!!!! Really appreciate it!

Item name: Nano sac du jour


----------



## mjs.stylist

I recently sold a bag on ebay and the lady is trying to scam me and say it's a fake and wants her money back. Does anyone have any advice on this? It's a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Dark Beige. I'll include the link to the item I sold. I have never bought or sold a fake ever. I purchased this from a liquidation company along with several other bags. The vendor was Nordstrom. The only way it would be fake is if someone returned a fake for a real one and I got the fake, but that is highly unlikely. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

Item: *Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour Bag *
Listing Number: 122335373653
Seller: *strohcj14*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## Wonpen11

Need help!!! I just purchased Saint Laurent WOC on eBay. The seller mentioned it to me that I can find the serial number in the zipper compartment. I thought it should be outside !!! Where is the serial number should be onan authentic bag


----------



## nekkuliina

Hi, could you help with this one,
Item: petit sac monogramme Saint Laurent
262916846679
Seller: sweet-lense
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/262916846679?...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true

Looks good, but could you help me,
Thank you so much!


----------



## jklover

Wonpen11 said:


> Need help!!! I just purchased Saint Laurent WOC on eBay. The seller mentioned it to me that I can find the serial number in the zipper compartment. I thought it should be outside !!! Where is the serial number should be onan authentic bag



I have sac de jour and the authentication number is in the zipper compartment. Idk about WOC though

Also go to your local YSL and check them out


----------



## corame

Hello ladies. I'm away for the moment and I was not able to get here and help you all. But will try to do it now for all of you that wait for my answer.
Just a quick new rule that I understood I MUST follow...I am not able to authenticate for you without a valid link of where the item was purchased...SORRY!


----------



## corame

F


Cathy1111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 112342535818
> Seller: sg_luxurious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112342535818?_trksid=p2046448.m570.l5998&_trkparms=gh1g=I112342535818.N35.S2.R1.TR3
> 
> 
> Comment: Could you please authenticate this? Thanks!!


Fake


----------



## corame

Cathy1111 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Kate Monogram Tassel Satchel
> Listing Number: 142324912814
> Seller: kristieelmor-0
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142324912814
> Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!


Fake


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> View attachment 3647576
> View attachment 3647577
> View attachment 3647578
> View attachment 3647579
> View attachment 3647580
> View attachment 3647581
> View attachment 3647582
> 
> Thanks! Here are some more pictures I hope they help. The bag feels real to me. There is no serial number, and there wasn't one on the bag at Neimans either. Is it possible that the T's in the Saint Laurent logo have faded and that's why they're not attached to the N's anymore. Also I tried to research the white tag and it didn't make sense to me either.


The bag is fake. Sorry


----------



## corame

tslsusi said:


> Hi Ladies just wanting to buy this for a treat for my mom. I've never seen a laurent item without a serial, I thought I would check.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent zip around wallet
> Listing Number: 252821419091
> Seller: vchen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821419091
> Comments: Seller said she bought it on blue fly. Zipper is stamped and its stamped inside with Saint Laurent, made in Italy but no serial number.  She sent me these extra photos.  Thank you for the help!


Fake


----------



## corame

rebecca_ma said:


> Hi Purse lovers. I just went nuts and purchased this bag from ebay, designer bag on ebay for the first time without thinking much about it...i guess because i want this so much and it is sold out right now everywhere. Really need to authenticate it though, please help.
> seller: designergirlpretty
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Wallet-with-chain-textured-Leather-BLACK-NEW-/192107073852?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=jSP6XzzLCGwJRWvCH3pXDYc0iFg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> it doesn't come with the tag, but i found the serial number inside a little bit lower under "made in italy" . Is the seller reliable? can upload more photos if neeed. THanks!


I need a better look at your code


----------



## corame

hanaxo said:


> Hi guys! Can you help me authenticate this YSL bag, thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogramme Kate Medium Crystal-Embellished Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: tinaaa_
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/ysl-handbag-93662674/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/tinaaa__&ref_sId=3233552


Need close pics with the code and stamps


----------



## corame

A


JadedJae said:


> Hi Corame and the other experts here,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate some help in authenticating the following SDJ please:
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour (Small)
> Listing number: nil
> Seller: azziescloset
> Link:  http://carousell.com/p/91632887
> 
> I'm attaching additional pics below from the seller, unfortunately she was unable to get a pic or even make out the serial number as the tab is at the bottom of the zipped pocket (which cant be detached), but she included the card and receipt for purchase in Japan and there is a number on the card which i think is 333848-BOR821000 if that helps:
> 
> View attachment 3650083
> 
> View attachment 3650084
> 
> View attachment 3650085
> 
> View attachment 3650086
> 
> View attachment 3650087
> 
> View attachment 3650088
> 
> View attachment 3650089
> 
> 
> Hope this is sufficient to authenticate, please let me know if any more photos are required. Thank you so much in advance for your time and help! [emoji4]


Authentic


----------



## corame

mmkhoury said:


> Hello can someone authenticate this Saint Laurent?
> 
> Seller is Amuze.com
> https://www.amuze.com/
> 
> Item Medium Cabas rive Gauche bag in grained leather.
> 
> I do not have pictures as I have not purchased the bag yet. Was hoping one of you experts could tell from the listing.


Not sure why but your link is not working. Pls post the pics here again together with the auction link and sellers name.


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear YSL authenticators,
> 
> I would be greatly appreciated if you could please kindly authenticate the following 3 listed bags please!
> I am very keep to purchase my first YSL bag!!  Thanks soo much!!!  Really really appreciate it!!!!!
> 
> *Item*: Genuine Yves Saint Laurent YSL Rive Gauche Leather Hand Bag & Givenchy Wallet _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:* 322459621605
> *Seller:* valvais
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322459621605
> 
> *Item: *YSL Saint Laurent Leather Sunset Shoulder Bag. Authentic with box / dust bag _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:* 252834630191
> *Seller:* ophoven7866
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252834630191
> 
> *Item:* Authentic YSL Classic Baby Monogram Saint Laurent Chain Bag | Box | Dust bag _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number: *282413568447
> *Seller:* favoriteicecream44
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282413568447


1. Authentic
2. Fake
3. Fake


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> Item:* Saint Laurent College Bag Medium*
> Listing Number: 272608961498
> Seller:  annacilla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272608961498?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!!


Authentic


----------



## corame

Popo0994 said:


> Item : ysl small monogram leather crossbody
> Listing number: -
> Seller: private seller
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322464701359?_trksid=p2055119.m1438
> Comment : Hello. I bought this from private seller. She sent it to me with dust bag, authenticity card, leather swatch, receipt from Barneys newyork. But the color looks little bit off from what actually website pictures shows. Could you please take a look at these pictures and let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.
> View attachment 3651582
> View attachment 3651583
> View attachment 3651582
> View attachment 3651583
> View attachment 3651584
> View attachment 3651587
> View attachment 3651589
> View attachment 3651592
> View attachment 3651595


Authentic


----------



## corame

Kisa 3 said:


> Hello! It would be amazing and I'd really appreciate if you could authenticate this Saint Laurent bag for me, I've been searching for one like this for a while
> 
> Item:
> *AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder Bag*
> 
> Listing Number: 132140509491
> Seller: langk705
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...onogram-Shoulder-Bag-/132140509491?nav=SEARCH


Fake


----------



## corame

mjs.stylist said:


> I recently sold a bag on ebay and the lady is trying to scam me and say it's a fake and wants her money back. Does anyone have any advice on this? It's a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Dark Beige. I'll include the link to the item I sold. I have never bought or sold a fake ever. I purchased this from a liquidation company along with several other bags. The vendor was Nordstrom. The only way it would be fake is if someone returned a fake for a real one and I got the fake, but that is highly unlikely.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> Item: *Saint Laurent Small Sac De Jour Bag *
> Listing Number: 122335373653
> Seller: *strohcj14*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> View attachment 3653169
> View attachment 3653162
> View attachment 3653163
> View attachment 3653164
> View attachment 3653165
> View attachment 3653166
> View attachment 3653168
> View attachment 3653169
> View attachment 3653162
> View attachment 3653163
> View attachment 3653164
> View attachment 3653165
> View attachment 3653166
> View attachment 3653168
> View attachment 3653169
> View attachment 3653170


What is the buyers ID ?


----------



## corame

Looks good. Post your own pictures and the auction link again when you receive it.
Need to see close up pics with the code as well made by you.


----------



## corame

nekkuliina said:


> Hi, could you help with this one,
> Item: petit sac monogramme Saint Laurent
> 262916846679
> Seller: sweet-lense
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/262916846679?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Da25e6fc1693744d9a9fb6d59b08374dc%26bu%3D43004720075%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F262916846679%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Looks good, but could you help me,
> Thank you so much!


I have replied in my previous message.


----------



## Winwin_2007

Could you please tell me if this is authentic?Here is the link,and some photos I asked for the seller.Thanks you so much

Seller:yan.cc88

Link:http://carousell.com/p/96912552/


----------



## JadedJae

corame said:


> A
> 
> Authentic



Thanks so much, Corame! Much appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Could you please tell me if this is authentic?Here is the link,and some photos I asked for the seller.Thanks you so much
> 
> Seller:yan.cc88
> 
> Link:http://carousell.com/p/96912552/
> 
> View attachment 3653516
> View attachment 3653517


Fake


----------



## corame

JadedJae said:


> Thanks so much, Corame! Much appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## nekkuliina

corame said:


> I have replied in my previous message.


Many thanks!


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> The bag is fake. Sorry


Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## eebee33

Item: *Auth Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Black Chevron Quilted Wallet on Chain Bag $1550*
Listing Number:  182504406270
Seller: msa2189681
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Saint-...406270?hash=item2a7e1c3cfe:g:dzkAAOSwWxNY2FI9
Comments: Could you tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> The bag is fake. Sorry


Can I get proof to give to the seller please? Thank you!


----------



## mjs.stylist

Socharming said:


> HI! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot in advance!!!! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Item name: Nano sac du jour





corame said:


> What is the buyers ID ?


----------



## mjs.stylist

corame said:


> What is the buyers ID ?


*pinkdiamond0*


----------



## Socharming

I got it from Farfetch


----------



## Socharming

Socharming said:


> HI! Could you please help authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot in advance!!!! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Item name: Nano sac du jour


I got this bag from farfetch and I have taken the photos myself. Thanks again for your help! I tried to quote your message but it didn't work.


----------



## CBee

Hi all, I've been offered this purse, could you help authenticate please, thanks in advance! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122415167814


----------



## hamster

Item: Monogramme card holder 
Listing Number: 272595816568
Seller: gogg342
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-S...%3A2f23d8e015b0a357b51be9b2fffe51a3%7Ciid%3A3
Comments: I've searched online but haven't seen the monogramme card holder produced in this color. Hope the experts can chime in on authenticity. Thanks much.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3654771


Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Medium Tassel Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 152454625082
Seller: claire_zhang90
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Medium-Tassel-Shoulder-Bag-/152454625082?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=PiQb%2FdOZ40nWaGwRqmfW16r0TYM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I bought this bag and I am not sure it is authentic. I had a bag exactly like this but sold it (and regret it). The card inside is from a different Saint Laurent bag, the dust bag is fake. The bag does not smell like suede and leather and the logo inside is different from what i had. Can you please authenticate this bag. I will be greatly thankful.


----------



## devuska2009

Some more pictures.


----------



## pusasabaso

Hello, I am interested in getting this bag. Would you be able to authenticate this for me, please? Thank you.

Item: Saint Laurent Pink Classic Baby Duffle
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: lovethatbag.ca
Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/saint-laurent-classic-baby-duffle-in-pink-leather
Comments: They seem like a reputable company, but I am new to Saint Laurent bags (and luxury bags in general), and this bag does not include a dust bag, authentication card, etc. so I am a bit skeptical would like to make sure. Thank you very much again for your help!


----------



## Ballbreaker

Item: YSL vintage clutch
Listing number: N/A
Seller: private seller
Link: N/A
Comments: I know vintage ones don't have serial numbers but I just want to do a double check on this lovely clutch.  thanks in advance!


----------



## TheDollHatter

TheDollHatter said:


> Please authenticate this tassel bag!
> 
> View attachment 3641911
> 
> View attachment 3641912
> View attachment 3641913
> View attachment 3641914
> 
> 
> Serial number inside flap reads: FHM021317-2017
> 
> "Made in Italy" stamped underneath. Thank you!



Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...yEpwmLph0e0zfnR2TUuOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Item: *Auth Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Black Chevron Quilted Wallet on Chain Bag $1550*
> Listing Number:  182504406270
> Seller: msa2189681
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Saint-...406270?hash=item2a7e1c3cfe:g:dzkAAOSwWxNY2FI9
> Comments: Could you tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Can I get proof to give to the seller please? Thank you!


You dont need a proof to get your money back. Just ask your money back by telling you know the bag its fake...if not, you can open a case. 
Why all of you feel ashame asking for your money back after these sellers sold fakes to you??


----------



## corame

mjs.stylist said:


> *pinkdiamond0*


Report her/him to ebay.
Just my advice.


----------



## corame

Read my posts pls. Dont authenticate without a valid link


Ballbreaker said:


> Item: YSL vintage clutch
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: I know vintage ones don't have serial numbers but I just want to do a double check on this lovely clutch.  thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654998
> View attachment 3655000
> View attachment 3655001
> View attachment 3655002
> View attachment 3655003


----------



## Ipsaidso

Hello need help authenticating this. Pictures from seller, there is no receipt or cards as they said it was a gift from friend

What other picture should I request?

Private seller

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/ysl/1249004039


----------



## corame

TheDollHatter said:


> Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MEDIUM-BLACK-CROC-CROSS-BODY-BAG-GOLD-HARDWARE-/252805030187?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=O3bsgNyEpwmLph0e0zfnR2TUuOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Fake


----------



## corame

CBee said:


> Hi all, I've been offered this purse, could you help authenticate please, thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122415167814


Fake


----------



## corame

Authentic


hamster said:


> Item: Monogramme card holder
> Listing Number: 272595816568
> Seller: gogg342
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Saint-Laurent-Card-Holder-/272595816568?hash=item3f77fa1078:g:IugAAOSwB-1YzbVb&_trkparms=pageci%3A7bce45f6-17b3-11e7-b477-74dbd180a46a%7Cparentrq%3A2f23d8e015b0a357b51be9b2fffe51a3%7Ciid%3A3
> Comments: I've searched online but haven't seen the monogramme card holder produced in this color. Hope the experts can chime in on authenticity. Thanks much.


----------



## corame

Fake


devuska2009 said:


> Some more pictures.


----------



## corame

Authentic


pusasabaso said:


> Hello, I am interested in getting this bag. Would you be able to authenticate this for me, please? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Pink Classic Baby Duffle
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: lovethatbag.ca
> Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/saint-laurent-classic-baby-duffle-in-pink-leather
> Comments: They seem like a reputable company, but I am new to Saint Laurent bags (and luxury bags in general), and this bag does not include a dust bag, authentication card, etc. so I am a bit skeptical would like to make sure. Thank you very much again for your help!


----------



## corame

Ipsaidso said:


> Hello need help authenticating this. Pictures from seller, there is no receipt or cards as they said it was a gift from friend


Pls see my post 14885


----------



## Ipsaidso

corame said:


> Pls see my post 14885


How do I see that post?


----------



## Ipsaidso

corame said:


> Pls see my post 14885



Ok I found it  

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/ysl/1249004039

Help is appreciated, my bf thinks it's too good to be true he thinks it's a high end fake 

Please help


----------



## mjs.stylist

I posted earlier but did not get a response on this bag. I'm trying to authenticate this bag. Here is the link to the bag...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653


----------



## shopaholic3

corame said:


> Authentic


Finally 

Thank you!!!


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> You dont need a proof to get your money back. Just ask your money back by telling you know the bag its fake...if not, you can open a case.
> Why all of you feel ashame asking for your money back after these sellers sold fakes to you??


Lol thanks I am not ashamed at all but the seller is asking for proof


----------



## pusasabaso

Thank you very much!


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## hamster

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much, corame!


----------



## Ipsaidso

Hi everyone, I'm new here 

I'm desperately need to know if this is a high end fake or real

My bf thinks it's a fake so he wouldn't help me get it as we both don't support fakes, I tried to google online but couldn't find the same colour and hardware ... Seller said its white with silver hardware 

I'm suppose to meet seller Thursday (2hrs drive)

He won't help me unless I can show him that it's authentic 

Seller said it's a gift from friend and doesn't have receipts or card

Here is the link 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/ysl/1249004039

Please help greatly appreciated


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> 1. Authentic
> 2. Fake
> 3. Fake



Hi corame,

Oh no!! I missed out on the first bag! OH well, try again next time. Thank goodness I didnt bid for the 2nd or 3rd bags!! Many many thanks Corame for your help! Much appreciated.


----------



## devuska2009

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you so much for your help. This is very disappointing that on Ebay so much fake stuff.


----------



## Ipsaidso

hamster said:


> Thank you very much, corame!


----------



## Ipsaidso

Looking to buy this.. Is it authentic? Seems too good to be true 

Thanks 

Seller: zouqfpnxgmo_0

Item Number: 162453736214

m.ebay.ca/itm/2017-New-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Envelope-On-Chain-Crossbody-Bag-Purse-Medium-/162453736214?hash=item25d2ff4b16:g:ftkAAOSwc-tY4Gp-&_trkparms=pageci%3A39480f38-18f4-11e7-b62c-74dbd180aae9%7Cparentrq%3A3759d98815b0aa19f5bb2a8dfffdb18d%7Ciid%3A15


----------



## Socharming

Hi Corame,


Socharming said:


> I got this bag from farfetch and I have taken the photos myself. Thanks again for your help! I tried to quote your message but it didn't work.



Hi Corame,

Could you please help authenticate the following bag?
Item name: BNWT Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano Grained Leather Tote Handbag
List number: 252843719833
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252843719833?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Seller: charmy257
Additional photos attached.

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## nekkuliina

Hi, could you help with this bag, seller has had several ysl bags with quite low price, but 100% feedback.

item number: 
302271742116
seller: evane*2007
link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Saint-La...742116?hash=item4660ccc0a4:g:eN0AAOSwA29Y4ff9

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Polski3

Thank you for your time!

Item: *Monogram College Large Shoulder Bag*
Listing Number: 112344111648
Seller: lotusflowerpowerbomb
Link: http: //www.ebay.com/itm/112344111648
Comments: Serial Starts with SP00


----------



## grlmostlikely

Thank you for your assistance!
Item: Saint Laurent Large Monogram College Matelasse Shoulder Bag - Red
Listing: 252836980948
Seller: brunstanaj (5 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252836980948

Received it today. Pictures uploaded are my own. Please let me know if you need additional.


----------



## grlmostlikely

Additional Pictures - Does come with tag and care cards
Thank you for your assistance!
Item: Saint Laurent Large Monogram College Matelasse Shoulder Bag - Red
Listing: 252836980948
Seller: brunstanaj (5 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252836980948


----------



## Ipsaidso

Ipsaidso said:


> Looking to buy this.. Is it authentic? Seems too good to be true
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Seller: zouqfpnxgmo_0
> 
> Item Number: 162453736214
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-New-YS...736214?hash=item25d2ff4b16:g:ftkAAOSwc-tY4Gp-


----------



## mjs.stylist

corame said:


> Report her/him to ebay.
> Just my advice.


You agree this bag is authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2648
She pretty much ruined my feedback because of this.


----------



## LadyGolden14

HI there! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag I just purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...2XrjJ5w8qzL55bpzdZAHQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item:162440379188 - it doesn't say which one it is but I believe its the YSL Monogram Medium (Kate?) bag with tassel in the poudre color?

It came with the authenticity cards and has a serial number on the inside inner pocket so I thought I was safe - but I just read that sometimes they fake cards and all of that as well.


----------



## taoshoppers

Hi, im New to TPF but super excited. Im currently thinking about purchasing this ysl bag and have asked for addition pictures, but im not sure if this is real or fake. I do own a couple of bags from the fashion house and Im not 100% convinced.
Item: ysl large college bag
Listing Number: 252844311938
Seller:lis_bradl
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/25284431193...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Comments:


----------



## LadyGolden14

LadyGolden14 said:


> HI there! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag I just purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MEDIUM-TASSEL-CHAIN-SHOULDER-BAG-/162440379188?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=c4MzTW2XrjJ5w8qzL55bpzdZAHQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item:162440379188 - it doesn't say which one it is but I believe its the YSL Monogram Medium (Kate?) bag with tassel in the poudre color?
> 
> It came with the authenticity cards and has a serial number on the inside inner pocket so I thought I was safe - but I just read that sometimes they fake cards and all of that as well.



Checking in to see if anyone can help me here as I have a limited time to file a claim and I'm nervous! Here are more images


----------



## cheshirexz

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Bordeaux, Large
Listing Number: 20352006
Seller: Bellissima Consignment
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...bordeaux-signature-satchel-burgundy-20352006/
Comments: Thank you for your time


----------



## Wonpen11

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you


----------



## grlmostlikely

LadyGolden14 said:


> Checking in to see if anyone can help me here as I have a limited time to file a claim and I'm nervous! Here are more images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656988
> View attachment 3656990
> View attachment 3656993


The N and the T in SaiNT and LaureNT are supposed to touch. Because they do not on the leather section or in the suede section - I would say this is a fake. But I am not an expert authenticator - I just own over 100 designer handbags.

Thanks,


----------



## adadkny

Hi Corame or other purse experts! Would you please help me authenticate this College bag please? I really appreciate your help!

Item name: Black Saint Laurent College Monogram bag Large
List number:152500668161
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152500668161?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: vestrystreet


----------



## corame

Ipsaidso said:


> Ok I found it
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/ysl/1249004039
> 
> Help is appreciated, my bf thinks it's too good to be true he thinks it's a high end fake
> 
> Please help



That is correct


----------



## corame

mjs.stylist said:


> I posted earlier but did not get a response on this bag. I'm trying to authenticate this bag. Here is the link to the bag...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653



Need more close up poctures in natural light (all imprints etc )


----------



## corame

Ipsaidso said:


> Looking to buy this.. Is it authentic? Seems too good to be true
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Seller: zouqfpnxgmo_0
> 
> Item Number: 162453736214
> 
> m.ebay.ca/itm/2017-New-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Envelope-On-Chain-Crossbody-Bag-Purse-Medium-/162453736214?hash=item25d2ff4b16:g:ftkAAOSwc-tY4Gp-&_trkparms=pageci%3A39480f38-18f4-11e7-b62c-74dbd180aae9%7Cparentrq%3A3759d98815b0aa19f5bb2a8dfffdb18d%7Ciid%3A15



Your link is not working. Pls repost it in the correct format


----------



## corame

Socharming said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> 
> Hi Corame,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate the following bag?
> Item name: BNWT Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano Grained Leather Tote Handbag
> List number: 252843719833
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252843719833?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> Seller: charmy257
> Additional photos attached.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!!



It looks authentic. Pls take your own pics upon receiving it and post them here together with the auction link again and other details.


----------



## corame

nekkuliina said:


> Hi, could you help with this bag, seller has had several ysl bags with quite low price, but 100% feedback.
> 
> item number:
> 302271742116
> seller: evane*2007
> link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Saint-La...742116?hash=item4660ccc0a4:g:eN0AAOSwA29Y4ff9
> 
> Many thanks!!!!



I need to see another close up front picture in natural light of the inside print and code pls


----------



## corame

Polski3 said:


> Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item: *Monogram College Large Shoulder Bag*
> Listing Number: 112344111648
> Seller: lotusflowerpowerbomb
> Link: http: //www.ebay.com/itm/112344111648
> Comments: Serial Starts with SP00
> View attachment 3656176



Authentic


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Thank you for your assistance!
> Item: Saint Laurent Large Monogram College Matelasse Shoulder Bag - Red
> Listing: 252836980948
> Seller: brunstanaj (5 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252836980948
> 
> Received it today. Pictures uploaded are my own. Please let me know if you need additional.
> View attachment 3656312
> View attachment 3656316
> View attachment 3656319
> View attachment 3656322
> View attachment 3656323
> View attachment 3656324
> View attachment 3656325
> View attachment 3656326
> View attachment 3656328
> View attachment 3656329



Authentic


----------



## corame

mjs.stylist said:


> You agree this bag is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122335373653?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2648
> She pretty much ruined my feedback because of this.



Oh, I remember your problem.
I'm sorry. 
The pics you posted earlier were ok to authenticate the bag as being authentic one.


----------



## corame

LadyGolden14 said:


> HI there! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag I just purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...2XrjJ5w8qzL55bpzdZAHQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item:162440379188 - it doesn't say which one it is but I believe its the YSL Monogram Medium (Kate?) bag with tassel in the poudre color?
> 
> It came with the authenticity cards and has a serial number on the inside inner pocket so I thought I was safe - but I just read that sometimes they fake cards and all of that as well.



Fake


----------



## corame

taoshoppers said:


> Hi, im New to TPF but super excited. Im currently thinking about purchasing this ysl bag and have asked for addition pictures, but im not sure if this is real or fake. I do own a couple of bags from the fashion house and Im not 100% convinced.
> Item: ysl large college bag
> Listing Number: 252844311938
> Seller:lis_bradl
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/25284431193...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Comments:



This is a fake.


----------



## corame

LadyGolden14 said:


> Checking in to see if anyone can help me here as I have a limited time to file a claim and I'm nervous! Here are more images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656988
> View attachment 3656990
> View attachment 3656993



This is a fake and you have 180 days to file a claim.


----------



## corame

cheshirexz said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Bordeaux, Large
> Listing Number: 20352006
> Seller: Bellissima Consignment
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...bordeaux-signature-satchel-burgundy-20352006/
> Comments: Thank you for your time



Authentic


----------



## corame

adadkny said:


> Hi Corame or other purse experts! Would you please help me authenticate this College bag please? I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item name: Black Saint Laurent College Monogram bag Large
> List number:152500668161
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152500668161?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: vestrystreet



Fake


----------



## hawaii3012

Hello all I want to see if the purse I just bought in eBay is the real deal please help!
Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder 
Item number 132140509491
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132140509491?redirect=mobile


----------



## hawaii3012

Oh and seller langk705


----------



## anika01

Hi, please help me authenticate this Small Kate in black with gold hardware


----------



## anika01

More photos--



anika01 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Small Kate in black with gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659269
> View attachment 3659270
> View attachment 3659271
> View attachment 3659273
> View attachment 3659274


----------



## anika01

anika01 said:


> More photos--


----------



## Ipsaidso

corame said:


> That is correct


As in a fake? The colour is not white, it's more like off white like light grey with silver hardware


----------



## Lucylu0210

Hi can you please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## Lucylu0210

Item:Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 15244
Seller: araluxuryshop
Link:https://instagram.com/p/BSkM31Vl1EZ/
Comments: Can someone please help me authenticate this!


----------



## drglamsnob

Hello,

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag?

Item:Saint Laurent Mini Monogram Serpent
Listing Number: 262918442915 (eBay item number)
Seller: naturebeauty*16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...442915?hash=item3d37290fa3:g:b7YAAOSwnHZYaena
Comments: Been searching for this bag since late 2015. Thank you!


----------



## grlmostlikely

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you Corame


----------



## adadkny

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you, Corame!


----------



## hawaii3012

hawaii3012 said:


> Hello all I want to see if the purse I just bought in eBay is the real deal please help!
> Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder
> Item number 132140509491
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/132140509491?redirect=mobile



Can someone review this for me
 Inside the bag the slit pivjet I feel embossing on the inside...is that the serial number? I have to check once I get home. I'm at work now.


----------



## tslsusi

Thank you Corame, she did actually find the serial number and it matches up with the paperwork. Is it still fake? Thank you again! 





corame said:


> Fake



Hi Ladies just wanting to buy this for a treat for my mom. I've never seen a laurent item without a serial, I thought I would check.

Item: Saint Laurent zip around wallet
Listing Number: 252821419091
Seller: vchen
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821419091
Comments: Seller said she bought it on blue fly. Zipper is stamped and its stamped inside with Saint Laurent, made in Italy but no serial number. She sent me these extra photos. Thank you for the help!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!! 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT
Black Calf Leather Small Cassandre Tassel Bag
Item Number: 133482
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-s...leather-small-cassandre-tassel-bag-82254.html


----------



## Alone_leaf

Please help to authenticate this
Item: saint laurent drawstring
Seller: poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e859cdf0137d647c01f1fe

Thank you


----------



## joanah

Hi everyone, I purchased this off of a lady on poshmark and would appreciate it if someone can authenticate it for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mariageo

Item : saint Laurent monogram shoulder bag
Listing number : 302271453449
Seller: too21
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...453449?hash=item4660c85909:g:jb4AAOSwXYtY4XcR
Comments: can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance


----------



## Polski3

corame said:


> Authentic



Even if the receipt provided was completely fake? I confirmed with Saks that the receipt was fake.


----------



## hawaii3012

bought in eBay is the real deal please help!
Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder 
Item number 132140509491
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132140509491?redirect=mobile


----------



## hawaii3012

Serial code Fhm021317.2017 embossed with made in Italy underneath


----------



## hawaii3012

bought in eBay is the real deal please help!
Item name: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Medium Tassel Black Croc Monogram Shoulder 
Item number 132140509491
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132140509491?redirect=mobile
Fhm021317.2017 embossed inside pocket with made in Italy underneath


----------



## corame

Ipsaidso said:


> As in a fake? The colour is not white, it's more like off white like light grey with silver hardware



As it's fake, yes.


----------



## corame

Lucylu0210 said:


> Item:Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet
> Listing Number: 15244
> Seller: araluxuryshop
> Link:https://instagram.com/p/BSkM31Vl1EZ/
> Comments: Can someone please help me authenticate this!



Fake


----------



## corame

drglamsnob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item:Saint Laurent Mini Monogram Serpent
> Listing Number: 262918442915 (eBay item number)
> Seller: naturebeauty*16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...442915?hash=item3d37290fa3:g:b7YAAOSwnHZYaena
> Comments: Been searching for this bag since late 2015. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3659715



I dont want to dissapoint you, but it's a FAKE.


----------



## corame

hawaii3012 said:


> Can someone review this for me
> Inside the bag the slit pivjet I feel embossing on the inside...is that the serial number? I have to check once I get home. I'm at work now.



This is a fake


----------



## corame

tslsusi said:


> Thank you Corame, she did actually find the serial number and it matches up with the paperwork. Is it still fake? Thank you again!
> 
> Hi Ladies just wanting to buy this for a treat for my mom. I've never seen a laurent item without a serial, I thought I would check.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent zip around wallet
> Listing Number: 252821419091
> Seller: vchen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252821419091
> Comments: Seller said she bought it on blue fly. Zipper is stamped and its stamped inside with Saint Laurent, made in Italy but no serial number. She sent me these extra photos. Thank you for the help!



Let me see the paper work


----------



## hawaii3012

corame said:


> This is a fake


Frame. Thank you can you tell me how you can tell it's fake? I am new to this designer and I really was oblivious...


----------



## joanah

joanah said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this off of a lady on poshmark and would appreciate it if someone can authenticate it for me. Thanks so much!





joanah said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this off of a lady on poshmark and would appreciate it if someone can authenticate it for me. Thanks so much!


Can someone help me authenticate this plz


----------



## IamSherrry

Hello,

I have been a silent follower of purseforum and I enjoyed reading every comments on how to authenticate a certain luxury brand.  But at this time, reading does not help me in checking if this YSL bag is authentic.  Can you help me check please... thank you in advance.


----------



## IamSherrry

Hello,

I have been a silent follower of purseforum and I enjoyed reading every comments on how to authenticate a certain luxury brand.  But at this time, reading does not help me in checking if this YSL bag is authentic.  Can you help me check please... This was posted on our local buy and sell website. thank you in advance.

Items name: YSL Cabas Chyc Black
Item number: 279079527066
Link: carousell.com/happyheart0528
Seller's name: @happyheart28


----------



## IamSherrry

Hello,

I am a silent reader of purseforum and I enjoyed reading every comments from the authenticators on how to spot authentic luxury bags.  But this time, I really need help in checking if this YSL bag is authentic.  This was posted on our local website.  I am planning to get this because
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been wanting to have a YSL bag cabas.  I am a new member but an avid fan of your forum.  Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

Pictures were attached on this message.  Please feel free to check.

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Black
Item #: 279079527066
Seller: @happyheart0528
Link: carousell.com/happyheart0528


----------



## KensingtonUK

Please help me authenticate!  The seller sent me some additional images.

Item: Medium College black bag

Seller: classykarol 

Listing: 172612337688

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/172612337688 

Comments: the keychain on it. Is this a permanent thing? Never seen this before on the bags in the store


----------



## joanah

KensingtonUK said:


> Please help me authenticate!  The seller sent me some additional images.
> 
> Item: Medium College black bag
> 
> Seller: classykarol
> 
> Listing: 172612337688
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/172612337688
> 
> Comments: the keychain on it. Is this a permanent thing? Never seen this before on the bags in the store
> 
> View attachment 3662636
> View attachment 3662637
> View attachment 3662638
> View attachment 3662639
> View attachment 3662640


I'm getting never seen the keychain on these bags


----------



## joanah

joanah said:


> I'm getting never seen the keychain on these bags


I've never*


----------



## random_chick

Hi lovelies. Please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Sac De Jour baby black/white leather

Seller: hot_couture1

Listing: 322474628564

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322474628564?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I really appreciate all your help! Thank you much!


----------



## corame

joanah said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this plz



You need to follow this web rules.
Posts are only taken into consideration IF you write the auction link, sellers name and item nr.

This is available for all new ladies here.
I do not want to constantly repeat this message!


----------



## corame

IamSherrry said:


> View attachment 3662553
> View attachment 3662554
> View attachment 3662555
> View attachment 3662556
> View attachment 3662557
> View attachment 3662553
> View attachment 3662554
> View attachment 3662555
> View attachment 3662556
> View attachment 3662557
> View attachment 3662558
> View attachment 3662559
> View attachment 3662560
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of purseforum and I enjoyed reading every comments on how to authenticate a certain luxury brand.  But at this time, reading does not help me in checking if this YSL bag is authentic.  Can you help me check please... This was posted on our local buy and sell website. thank you in advance.
> 
> Items name: YSL Cabas Chyc Black
> Item number: 279079527066
> Link: carousell.com/happyheart0528
> Seller's name: @happyheart28



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

KensingtonUK said:


> Please help me authenticate!  The seller sent me some additional images.
> 
> Item: Medium College black bag
> 
> Seller: classykarol
> 
> Listing: 172612337688
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/172612337688
> 
> Comments: the keychain on it. Is this a permanent thing? Never seen this before on the bags in the store
> 
> View attachment 3662636
> View attachment 3662637
> View attachment 3662638
> View attachment 3662639
> View attachment 3662640



Fake


----------



## corame

random_chick said:


> Hi lovelies. Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Sac De Jour baby black/white leather
> 
> Seller: hot_couture1
> 
> Listing: 322474628564
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322474628564?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I really appreciate all your help! Thank you much!



I need to see close up front picture with the entire code pls


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT
> Black Calf Leather Small Cassandre Tassel Bag
> Item Number: 133482
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-s...leather-small-cassandre-tassel-bag-82254.html



Hello corame, could I bump this please [emoji5] thank you!


----------



## Alone_leaf

Alone_leaf said:


> Please help to authenticate this
> Item: saint laurent drawstring
> Seller: poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Need-to-be-authenticated-58e859cdf0137d647c01f1fe
> 
> Thank you



Can you take a look at this bag please ladies?


----------



## tmorgan

I just recd this purse today (trusted seller with stores in Dallas area). Ordered online and it is no longer on the site so no link. Can you please help me?  I've looked at these everywhere online and they ALL seem different.
Item name: ysl cabas tote
Item number n/a


----------



## Jessicarabbit.80

Item:  *Vintage 80s YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL cross body BAG sac pouch BLACK BROWN LEATHER*
Listing Number:  201705482523
Seller: the_huntresss
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...ROWN-LEATHER-/201705482523?fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: I would love your advice/opinions to help authenticate this bag.
I'd like to purchase for my mother for Mothers Day but really don't want to be giving her a fake.
Thank you for any thoughts that you have


----------



## IamSherrry

corame said:


> It looks authentic




Thank you @corame....  Been having a second thought of buying this bag but you guys are awesome in helping me getting rid of my worries if it's authentic or not.


----------



## tslsusi

corame said:


> Let me see the paper work


Sure and thank you.


----------



## leyaza

Hi! Can someone help out-just purchased this item and have to return within a week if it's not authentic.
Item:Yves Saint Laurent black patent leather wallet
Listing Number:1775553661
Seller:@ kendraoden2016  
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-patent-leather-wallet-58db0710c28456d54316273c
Comments:The inside doesn't seem like the best quality and the inside zipper hook is questionable. Says it was purchased in 2012 at the YSL store in Houston.


----------



## tmorgan

tmorgan said:


> I just recd this purse today (trusted seller with stores in Dallas area). Ordered online and it is no longer on the site so no link. Can you please help me?  I've looked at these everywhere online and they ALL seem different.
> Item name: ysl cabas tote
> Item number n/a



Are more pictures necessary? Thanks so much!!


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Hello corame, could I bump this please [emoji5] thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Alone_leaf said:


> Can you take a look at this bag please ladies?



Fake


----------



## corame

Jessicarabbit.80 said:


> Item:  *Vintage 80s YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL cross body BAG sac pouch BLACK BROWN LEATHER*
> Listing Number:  201705482523
> Seller: the_huntresss
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...ROWN-LEATHER-/201705482523?fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: I would love your advice/opinions to help authenticate this bag.
> I'd like to purchase for my mother for Mothers Day but really don't want to be giving her a fake.
> Thank you for any thoughts that you have
> 
> View attachment 3663570
> View attachment 3663571
> View attachment 3663572
> View attachment 3663573
> View attachment 3663574
> View attachment 3663575
> View attachment 3663576
> View attachment 3663577
> View attachment 3663578
> View attachment 3663579



Any code or other detail?


----------



## corame

tslsusi said:


> Sure and thank you.



It looks ok, pls post your own pics upon receiving it. So all made by you


----------



## corame

leyaza said:


> Hi! Can someone help out-just purchased this item and have to return within a week if it's not authentic.
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent black patent leather wallet
> Listing Number:1775553661
> Seller:@ kendraoden2016
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-patent-leather-wallet-58db0710c28456d54316273c
> Comments:The inside doesn't seem like the best quality and the inside zipper hook is questionable. Says it was purchased in 2012 at the YSL store in Houston.



It looks fine to me.
Can I see the code as well?


----------



## corame

tmorgan said:


> Are more pictures necessary? Thanks so much!!



I do not authenticate without a valid link.
Strict rules of this website now.


----------



## tmorgan

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link.
> Strict rules of this website now.



I would buy one right after you guys change the rules! Drats!  Luckily I DO trust this seller and it appears that the "middle" style of the cabas is difficult to authenticate here.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## leyaza

corame said:


> It looks fine to me.
> Can I see the code as well?


Sure-


----------



## corame

tmorgan said:


> I would buy one right after you guys change the rules! Drats!  Luckily I DO trust this seller and it appears that the "middle" style of the cabas is difficult to authenticate here.
> Thanks anyway!



If you think it is difficult to be authenticated here, why you still ask us to do this ?
You are welcome to go on other websites.


----------



## corame

leyaza said:


> Sure-



Authentic


----------



## sheepdoll

Hi all, I know this is a long shot but would you mind helping me authenticate this bag? I can always ask the seller for more photos if need be. Thank you all for your time!

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc
Listing Number: 6083342591
Seller: n/a
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/6083342591.html
Comments: It's a local Craigslist listing which can be kinda sketch but I texted her and I can ask for additional photos!


----------



## Dear Happiness

Item: 2011 1 257211 AL67G 83
         YSL SAC CHYC

Seller: n/a

Something seems off about this backpack but I'm not sure. Please help to authenticate this.


----------



## tmorgan

corame said:


> If you think it is difficult to be authenticated here, why you still ask us to do this ?
> You are welcome to go on other websites.



My apologies Corame.  I love this website.  I just try to do as much research as I can and I coudn't find much on this particular cabas.  When I searched past posts here, it seemed like there were not too many of these.  (More orig. ones with the round hardware or all the new SLP.). I did not mean to offend you.


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi corame, could I also get this little guy authenticated? Thank you!!

Item:  *YVES SAINT LAURENT Tan Leather 5 Fragments Zip Card Case*
Item #: 133607
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-tan-leather-5-fragments-zip-card-case.html


----------



## arny24

Hi! Guys, please help me to authenticate this purse.
Thank you and have a nice day!

Item: YVES SAINT LAUREN KATE MONOGRAM
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:http://s451.photobucket.com/user/arny24/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## vesna

Calisy said:


> Hey there! Please authenticate this bag for me...
> 
> Many thanks in advance


authentic


----------



## vesna

IamSherrry said:


> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662588
> View attachment 3662589
> View attachment 3662590
> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662588
> View attachment 3662589
> View attachment 3662590
> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662588
> View attachment 3662589
> View attachment 3662590
> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662588
> View attachment 3662589
> View attachment 3662590
> View attachment 3662586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am a silent reader of purseforum and I enjoyed reading every comments from the authenticators on how to spot authentic luxury bags.  But this time, I really need help in checking if this YSL bag is authentic.  This was posted on our local website.  I am planning to get this because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662588
> View attachment 3662589
> View attachment 3662590
> View attachment 3662587
> View attachment 3662586
> View attachment 3662590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to have a YSL bag cabas.  I am a new member but an avid fan of your forum.  Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Pictures were attached on this message.  Please feel free to check.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Black
> Item #: 279079527066
> Seller: @happyheart0528
> Link: carousell.com/happyheart0528


authentic


----------



## vesna

k5ml3k said:


> Hi corame, could I also get this little guy authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item:  *YVES SAINT LAURENT Tan Leather 5 Fragments Zip Card Case*
> Item #: 133607
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-tan-leather-5-fragments-zip-card-case.html


authentic


----------



## vesna

Dear Happiness said:


> Item: 2011 1 257211 AL67G 83
> YSL SAC CHYC
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> Something seems off about this backpack but I'm not sure. Please help to authenticate this.


this is a fake


----------



## vesna

tmorgan said:


> I just recd this purse today (trusted seller with stores in Dallas area). Ordered online and it is no longer on the site so no link. Can you please help me?  I've looked at these everywhere online and they ALL seem different.
> Item name: ysl cabas tote
> Item number n/a


just to chip in about difficulty of this particular bag - all are different because this tote was super popular during the transition from YSL to SLP. They first had original YSL hardware, tags and paperwork, then they changed hardware to rectangular, left tags and papers and dust bag the same, then changed hardware to Saint Laurent, but left tags and papers YSL......there was a long transition with mixed details...finaly they settled on plain design without strips with just SLP as well as changed inner tag, papers and dust bag.....and corame is right - it is best to see the real original listing or add


----------



## vesna

leyaza said:


> Hi! Can someone help out-just purchased this item and have to return within a week if it's not authentic.
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent black patent leather wallet
> Listing Number:1775553661
> Seller:@ kendraoden2016
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-patent-leather-wallet-58db0710c28456d54316273c
> Comments:The inside doesn't seem like the best quality and the inside zipper hook is questionable. Says it was purchased in 2012 at the YSL store in Houston.


looks good


----------



## arny24

Hi! Guys, please help me to authenticate this purse.
Thank you and have a nice day!

Item: YVES SAINT LAUREN KATE MONOGRAM
Listing number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link:http://s451.photobucket.com/user/arny24/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## tmorgan

vesna said:


> just to chip in about difficulty of this particular bag - all are different because this tote was super popular during the transition from YSL to SLP. They first had original YSL hardware, tags and paperwork, then they changed hardware to rectangular, left tags and papers and dust bag the same, then changed hardware to Saint Laurent, but left tags and papers YSL......there was a long transition with mixed details...finaly they settled on plain design without strips with just SLP as well as changed inner tag, papers and dust bag.....and corame is right - it is best to see the real original listing or add



Seems like most sites leave the sold item there for a while, but not Keeks apparently.   I got interested in YSL after I saw a red one my sister purchased,and I saw this cabas on keeks afterward. I purchased on the spur of the moment. Tried to view afterward to see more details to see what I'd done, and NO link! Nothing!   Thanks Vesna.  AND for you guys volunteering your time to help us all!!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear YSL authenticators,

I would be greatly appreciated if you could please kindly authenticate the following 3 listed bags please! 
I am very keen to purchase my first YSL bag!!  Thanks soo much!!! Really really appreciate it!!!!! 

*Item*: YSL Saint Laurent Baby Monogram Downtown Cabas Bag in leather and suede _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number:* 152506110876
*Seller:* eusett
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152506110876

*Item*: YSL Bag or Clutch _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number:*162468427205
*Seller: *ellywi123
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162468427205

*Item*: YSL Saint Laurent Medium Size Bag _(as per listing)_
*Listing Number:* 282427812473
*Seller: *linli78
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282427812473


----------



## eebee33

Hello  

Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?

*Item*: YSL Saint Laurent College Monogram Bag Medium Rosy Tan
*Listing Number:* 152510562784
*Seller: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/vestrystreet?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']vestrystreet*[/URL]
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...562784?hash=item23825681e0:g:xhYAAOSwdI9Y8LKV*
*
Here are pictures of the inside serial number. Thanks so much!! *


----------



## m9hung

Hi all - I'm picking up a gift for my wife and would appreciate your help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!

Item: Small Sac De Jour
Details:
- black (noir) smooth calf leather
- white or silver lettering
- black chrome lock
- black internal pocket zipper
- internal pocket is detachable via two buttons, the key ring is detachable via one button, and the strap is detachable


----------



## k5ml3k

vesna said:


> authentic



Thank you vesna!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Hope you can help me. I bought a large YSL Muse II a year ago from an online seller in olx.ph. It came with card and dust bag. I can't find the post now. I think it's fake after comparing it with the bag of a friend. Everything seems okay except for the inside of the bag. It does not have that piece of leather that holds the long strips of leather for the locks (see encircled parts in a pic i downloaded from the net). The seller swore it's genuine and bought in a store. It's just an old model. Is she right? Will return it if fake.


----------



## Lima1506rob

Item: Saint Laurent CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL IN BLACK LEATHER
Item no: 322473041649
Seller: I.jerr8
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/CLASSIC-ME...N-BLACK-LEATHER-/322473041649?nav=WON&trxId=0
Comments: Hi, I have recently purchased this bag and am waiting to pay for the seller to confirm its authenticity. Before I do I was hoping you could help me authenticate it. Thank you so much for your time and help! If you need any more information please feel let me know, thank you!


----------



## Winwin_2007

Could you please help me to authentic this bag?many thanks

Link:http://carousell.com/p/96107353/

Seller:faysze

Product:YSL Medium College Bag

And there are more photos from seller:


----------



## b.Jane

tem: YSL Medium Classic Monogram Tassel Satchel
Item no: 
262885837201
Seller: slavcho2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Medium-...7tZhTEM0I287cZs7PNITg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi ladies. I received the bag, but it seems to differ from the photos she posted. I need your expert eyes to view the photos I have taken. I'm confident this bag is fake. It looks, feel and smell fake. Just need a confirmation. Thank you!


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear YSL authenticators,
> 
> I would be greatly appreciated if you could please kindly authenticate the following 3 listed bags please!
> I am very keen to purchase my first YSL bag!!  Thanks soo much!!! Really really appreciate it!!!!!
> 
> *Item*: YSL Saint Laurent Baby Monogram Downtown Cabas Bag in leather and suede _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:* 152506110876
> *Seller:* eusett
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152506110876
> 
> *Item*: YSL Bag or Clutch _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:*162468427205
> *Seller: *ellywi123
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162468427205
> 
> *Item*: YSL Saint Laurent Medium Size Bag _(as per listing)_
> *Listing Number:* 282427812473
> *Seller: *linli78
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282427812473



1. I would like to see close up pictures with the code and inner sides bag.
2. Fake
3. Fake


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> *Item*: YSL Saint Laurent College Monogram Bag Medium Rosy Tan
> *Listing Number:* 152510562784
> *Seller: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/vestrystreet?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']vestrystreet*[/URL]
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...562784?hash=item23825681e0:g:xhYAAOSwdI9Y8LKV*
> *
> Here are pictures of the inside serial number. Thanks so much!! *



It looks off.
Pls report your pictures (the ones taken by you) in original size.


----------



## corame

m9hung said:


> Hi all - I'm picking up a gift for my wife and would appreciate your help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Small Sac De Jour
> Details:
> - black (noir) smooth calf leather
> - white or silver lettering
> - black chrome lock
> - black internal pocket zipper
> - internal pocket is detachable via two buttons, the key ring is detachable via one button, and the strap is detachable
> 
> View attachment 3667952
> View attachment 3667957
> View attachment 3667958
> View attachment 3667959
> View attachment 3667960
> View attachment 3667961
> View attachment 3667962
> View attachment 3667963
> View attachment 3667964
> View attachment 3667965



I am not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## corame

Lima1506rob said:


> Item: Saint Laurent CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL IN BLACK LEATHER
> Item no: 322473041649
> Seller: I.jerr8
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/CLASSIC-ME...N-BLACK-LEATHER-/322473041649?nav=WON&trxId=0
> Comments: Hi, I have recently purchased this bag and am waiting to pay for the seller to confirm its authenticity. Before I do I was hoping you could help me authenticate it. Thank you so much for your time and help! If you need any more information please feel let me know, thank you!



Obvious Fake


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Could you please help me to authentic this bag?many thanks
> 
> Link:http://carousell.com/p/96107353/
> 
> Seller:faysze
> 
> Product:YSL Medium College Bag
> 
> And there are more photos from seller:
> 
> View attachment 3668664
> 
> View attachment 3668665
> View attachment 3668666
> View attachment 3668667
> View attachment 3668668
> View attachment 3668669
> View attachment 3668670



It looks good to me.


----------



## corame

b.Jane said:


> tem: YSL Medium Classic Monogram Tassel Satchel
> Item no:
> 262885837201
> Seller: slavcho2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Medium-...7tZhTEM0I287cZs7PNITg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi ladies. I received the bag, but it seems to differ from the photos she posted. I need your expert eyes to view the photos I have taken. I'm confident this bag is fake. It looks, feel and smell fake. Just need a confirmation. Thank you!



Omg, this is the ugliest fake I have ever seen latelly.


----------



## vesna

oceanhymn said:


> Hi. Hope you can help me. I bought a large YSL Muse II a year ago from an online seller in olx.ph. It came with card and dust bag. I can't find the post now. I think it's fake after comparing it with the bag of a friend. Everything seems okay except for the inside of the bag. It does not have that piece of leather that holds the long strips of leather for the locks (see encircled parts in a pic i downloaded from the net). The seller swore it's genuine and bought in a store. It's just an old model. Is she right? Will return it if fake.


this is a fake on the basis of many details


----------



## m9hung

corame said:


> I am not authenticating without a valid link.



Hi Corame - apologies for forgetting to include the link and seller. Please see below. While the auction has already ended, I've spoken to the seller and they're willing to relist the item. 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152473960139
Seller:  us_t374

Many thanks,
-M


----------



## corame

m9hung said:


> Hi Corame - apologies for forgetting to include the link and seller. Please see below. While the auction has already ended, I've spoken to the seller and they're willing to relist the item.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152473960139
> Seller:  us_t374
> 
> Many thanks,
> -M



Everything looks authentic in pictures, except the fact that I feel the leather is a little too shiny? Or is it about the pictures you took ?


----------



## m9hung

corame said:


> Everything looks authentic in pictures, except the fact that I feel the leather is a little too shiny? Or is it about the pictures you took ?



Thanks, Corame! If it's just the shine, it's probably due to the sunlight in my office. However, please let me know if you'd like any other angles or pictures to confirm. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## arny24

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this. , I have recently purchased this bag thru ebay. Thank you so much for your time and help. 

Item: Ysl Saint laurent monogram chain
Listing number: 172622316998
Seller: offroadatving
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...S-BODY-WITH-TASSEL-IN-M-/172622316998?txnId=0

She sent me this other photo thru message thank you so much


----------



## boopeep

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this for me? 

Additional photos from seller attached 

Thanks so much!!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Grained Black Leather size Baby
Listing Number: 322479620198
Seller: ad26-21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Additional photos from seller attached
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Grained Black Leather size Baby
> Listing Number: 322479620198
> Seller: ad26-21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198


More pics:


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> 1. I would like to see close up pictures with the code and inner sides bag.
> 2. Fake
> 3. Fake



Dear corame,
Thank you very much for your reply. I have contacted the seller twice for the 1st bag to request the photos you have asked for and the seller has not responded at all, the listing ends tonight and I probably wont get a reply so just to be safe I wont consider the bag at all. Thanks very much again for your help! =)


----------



## caramel1536

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Nano
Listing Number: 332186617543
Seller: platinumcrown
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...617543?hash=item4d57dd86c7:g:XikAAOSwSypY9WIT
Comment: Thanks for the help!


----------



## angelamaz2

Item name: saint laurent large college bag
Item number: 192161659434
Seller ID: ominvor 
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192161659434?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:This is my first Saint Laurent bag purchase, just would like some help to check if it's ok. Thanks in advance


----------



## corame

m9hung said:


> Thanks, Corame! If it's just the shine, it's probably due to the sunlight in my office. However, please let me know if you'd like any other angles or pictures to confirm. I really appreciate your help.



Probably yes. In other light


----------



## corame

arny24 said:


> Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this. , I have recently purchased this bag thru ebay. Thank you so much for your time and help.
> 
> Item: Ysl Saint laurent monogram chain
> Listing number: 172622316998
> Seller: offroadatving
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...S-BODY-WITH-TASSEL-IN-M-/172622316998?txnId=0
> 
> She sent me this other photo thru message thank you so much



It looks off. Can she take other pics of all stamps (front) and code as well ?


----------



## corame

boopeep said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Additional photos from seller attached
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Grained Black Leather size Baby
> Listing Number: 322479620198
> Seller: ad26-21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198



This has been authenticated before. It is fake


----------



## corame

boopeep said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Additional photos from seller attached
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Grained Black Leather size Baby
> Listing Number: 322479620198
> Seller: ad26-21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198



I authenticated the LINK you have provided.
You attached other bag pictures after that, which I dont authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## corame

caramel1536 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Nano
> Listing Number: 332186617543
> Seller: platinumcrown
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...617543?hash=item4d57dd86c7:g:XikAAOSwSypY9WIT
> Comment: Thanks for the help!



Fake


----------



## boopeep

corame said:


> I authenticated the LINK you have provided.
> You attached other bag pictures after that, which I dont authenticate without a valid link.



Oh, the bag is the same one as the bag in the link! At least that was the bag I received after purchasing that listing. Are they not the same bag?


----------



## corame

angelamaz2 said:


> Item name: saint laurent large college bag
> Item number: 192161659434
> Seller ID: ominvor
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192161659434?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:This is my first Saint Laurent bag purchase, just would like some help to check if it's ok. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3672851
> View attachment 3672852
> View attachment 3672853
> View attachment 3672854
> View attachment 3672855
> View attachment 3672856
> View attachment 3672857
> View attachment 3672858



Fake


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Oh, the bag is the same one as the bag in the link! At least that was the bag I received after purchasing that listing. Are they not the same bag?



OMG I AM SOOO SORRY

I am the dumbest human on the face of the planet. I linked the wrong bag because I was browsing the thread and must have copied something by accident.

Here is the valid link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198
Item number: 322479620198

So so sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## arny24

corame said:


> It looks off. Can she take other pics of all stamps (front) and code as well ?


Hi! Corame, here's other photo. I took all of this photo. Thank you so much


----------



## marietejero

hi! can anyone please authenticate this ebay listing?  Thanks in advance!

*Item: Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour Nano Black Excellent, Purchased 6 months Ago authentic        
Listing Number:182538116403
Seller: **brigodemaisondecouture*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...rchased-6-months-Ago-authentic-/182538116403?*


----------



## Abbienang

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Croc Embossed Leather Chain Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 222481915321
Seller: bettyemcclendo0
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Sa...915321?hash=item33ccf49db9:g:BOsAAOSwE0JY-H3C
Comments: Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Croc Embossed leather chain bag please? Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Apologies for only replying to this. Thanks so much Vesna for the help. Really appreciate it. Am now trying to return it to the owner. Hopefully, she agrees as I had the bag for over a year.  Really thought that if a bag came with cards, it is authentic. 
I love muse 2 and I will probably buy one again. I hope you can help me authenticate next time. 



vesna said:


> this is a fake on the basis of many details


----------



## corame

boopeep said:


> OMG I AM SOOO SORRY
> 
> I am the dumbest human on the face of the planet. I linked the wrong bag because I was browsing the thread and must have copied something by accident.
> 
> Here is the valid link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322479620198
> Item number: 322479620198
> 
> So so sorry for the confusion!!



I need to see more clear pictures of the tags, the prints (clear in natural light pictures), corners etc


----------



## corame

arny24 said:


> View attachment 3675046
> View attachment 3675047
> View attachment 3675051
> View attachment 3675052
> View attachment 3675053
> View attachment 3675058
> View attachment 3675062
> View attachment 3675063
> View attachment 3675065
> View attachment 3675066
> 
> Hi! Corame, here's other photo. I took all of this photo. Thank you so much



Fake.


----------



## corame

marietejero said:


> hi! can anyone please authenticate this ebay listing?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item: Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour Nano Black Excellent, Purchased 6 months Ago authentic
> Listing Number:182538116403
> Seller: **brigodemaisondecouture*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...rchased-6-months-Ago-authentic-/182538116403?*



Fake


----------



## corame

Abbienang said:


> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Croc Embossed Leather Chain Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 222481915321
> Seller: bettyemcclendo0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Sa...915321?hash=item33ccf49db9:g:BOsAAOSwE0JY-H3C
> Comments: Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Saint Laurent Croc Embossed leather chain bag please? Thank you so much for your time!



It has been authenticated before. Fake


----------



## boopeep

corame said:


> I need to see more clear pictures of the tags, the prints (clear in natural light pictures), corners etc



Here you go:

More in next post because there were too many


----------



## boopeep

corame said:


> I need to see more clear pictures of the tags, the prints (clear in natural light pictures), corners etc





corame said:


> I need to see more clear pictures of the tags, the prints (clear in natural light pictures), corners etc



Couldn't get the photos to upload due to size, so I put them all here on my google drive.

Hope this is okay!

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6zNnieTfKEbem9sZWhDYVhtbDQ?usp=sharing

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this! It is SO appreciated!


----------



## marietejero

corame said:


> Fake


thank you!


----------



## fashion16

Can someone place authenticate?

Monogramme matelesse WOC

Seller: dante_l0ve
Item no:322488371172

Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322488371172


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hey Ladies 

Can someone please help me authenticate this yves saint laurent chain roady hobo bag? 
I bought the bag myself on ebay and would like to sell it again. 
It is too heavy for me......

But first I want to be sure that it is an original handbag.
The ebay account is my own.

Item Name: 
Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chain Roady Hobo Bag, Shopper, Sac, Tasche, Leder
Item Number:
162474212980
Seller ID:
mundm73
http://www.ebay.de/usr/mundm73?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/162474212980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thank you so much :-*
Best regards, Myriam


----------



## corame

boopeep said:


> Couldn't get the photos to upload due to size, so I put them all here on my google drive.
> 
> Hope this is okay!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6zNnieTfKEbem9sZWhDYVhtbDQ?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this! It is SO appreciated!



I THINK...this is a very very good fake.


----------



## corame

fashion16 said:


> Can someone place authenticate?
> 
> Monogramme matelesse WOC
> 
> Seller: dante_l0ve
> Item no:322488371172
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322488371172



Fake


----------



## corame

MyriamVogt said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this yves saint laurent chain roady hobo bag?
> I bought the bag myself on ebay and would like to sell it again.
> It is too heavy for me......
> 
> But first I want to be sure that it is an original handbag.
> The ebay account is my own.
> 
> Item Name:
> Yves Saint Laurent YSL Chain Roady Hobo Bag, Shopper, Sac, Tasche, Leder
> Item Number:
> 162474212980
> Seller ID:
> mundm73
> http://www.ebay.de/usr/mundm73?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/162474212980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much :-*
> Best regards, Myriam



Your link does not work.


----------



## heyadriana

hello everyone! I hope all is well. I would really appreciate some help authenticating this Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour . Thank You in advance!

Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Baby Double Face Sac De Jour Porcelain Black
Listing Number: 142068
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...ouble-face-sac-de-jour-porcelain-black-142068
Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## boopeep

corame said:


> I THINK...this is a very very good fake.



Aww okay, if you don't mind me asking, what is wrong with it? 

Thanks again!


----------



## angelamaz2

corame said:


> Fake



Thank u for ur help to authenticate, I probably didn't provide sufficient photos to authenticate in the first place. I end up using the service from *****************.com and it came back as authentic.
Here's the link to the photos
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d24q5b2usgcx3wa/AAAo4YmbdZ2pQfua0e9hygFYa?dl=0


----------



## taoshoppers

Hi! i need help here. Just purchased this and wanted to get your opinion.

Item: Medium _BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE LEATHER YSL MONOGRAM BAG
Listing number: _122452083049
Seller: Boombayeh 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122452083049


----------



## anika01

Hi, would like to get an opinion on this bag's authenticity. I took the pics as i already have the bag in possession, ive bought this bag from an ebay seller that ive bought before so i dont have an ebay link. Just want to make sure. 
The flap is so small so i really cant get a pic of the serial number  
Im afraid km going to break the bag by forcing it to open so i can take a pic. 
Thanks for your help! 
Item: ysl small kate black


----------



## MyriamVogt

corame said:


> Your link does not work.



Hey Corame,
both links are correct and work ... can you please try again?

Thank you so much
Myriam


----------



## corame

heyadriana said:


> hello everyone! I hope all is well. I would really appreciate some help authenticating this Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour . Thank You in advance!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Baby Double Face Sac De Jour Porcelain Black
> Listing Number: 142068
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...ouble-face-sac-de-jour-porcelain-black-142068
> Comments: Thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## corame

boopeep said:


> Aww okay, if you don't mind me asking, what is wrong with it?
> 
> Thanks again!



The details dont match a real YSL authentic bag.


----------



## corame

angelamaz2 said:


> Here's the link to the photos
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d24q5b2usgcx3wa/AAAo4YmbdZ2pQfua0e9hygFYa?dl=0



Totally different angles light. The metal details photos took me in the wrong dirrection due to light and size.
Authentic item. Confirm.


----------



## corame

taoshoppers said:


> Hi! i need help here. Just purchased this and wanted to get your opinion.
> 
> Item: Medium _BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE LEATHER YSL MONOGRAM BAG
> Listing number: _122452083049
> Seller: Boombayeh
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122452083049



Authentic


----------



## corame

MyriamVogt said:


> Hey Corame,
> both links are correct and work ... can you please try again?
> 
> Thank you so much
> Myriam



Internet issue. 
Authentic piece.


----------



## MyriamVogt

corame said:


> Internet issue.
> Authentic piece.




Thank you so much ;-*


----------



## boopeep

corame said:


> The details dont match a real YSL authentic bag.



Hmm okay, thanks. Both ****************** and Real Authentications said it was authentic, so I'll email them again to double check.

Thanks!


----------



## angelamaz2

corame said:


> Totally different angles light. The metal details photos took me in the wrong dirrection due to light and size.
> Authentic item. Confirm.



Thank u so much, now I can start enjoy my bag[emoji4]


----------



## Yulianaa

Can someone please authenticate this YSL clutch please!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Yulianaa

Hello. I am wondering if this is real
Item: YSL bag
Listing Number: 122461855054
Seller: sophiabeltra0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122461855054 
Comments:
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Katiekylie

Hello please help on this 
Item: YSL medium college bag 
Listing Number: 100504904
Seller: bronzeve
LinK: http://carousell.com/p/100504904
Comments:


----------



## Katiekylie

Katiekylie said:


> Hello please help on this
> Item: YSL medium college bag
> Listing Number: 100504904
> Seller: bronzeve
> LinK: http://carousell.com/p/100504904
> Comments:


Additional pic. 
Pls help


----------



## Baglover1992

Hi! I was wondering if any of you can see if this bag is authentic? It's the Saint Laurent Classic Large Monogram Satchel. It's used and the seller is selling this bag for $1120.

Here is the link so you can see more pictures: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=94707987

Thank you!


----------



## Timacouture

Hi, I am bidding on purse. Please help authenticate.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201901513016?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks!


----------



## Katiekylie

Katiekylie said:


> Additional pic.
> Pls help


Additional photos for your reference 

Thanks so much for your expertise and help on this


----------



## imnodap

Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET
Listing Number: 
Seller: Jodidays Closet
LinK: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/store...e_wallet_on_chain_(woc)_in_embossed_croc.html
Comments:


----------



## taoshoppers

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Corame!!
so i received the bag, and im not sure that i was sent the same bag as the auction. can you please let me know if this is real? (im attaching a dropbox link)

The serial number is almost IMPOSSIBLE to capture on camera. i believe it says ARS428134 1216
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tkeacn89dn89k74/AADyzrJc5kvlm0EAtjOKgNKQa?dl=0


----------



## Heda97

Is this authentic?  The price is lower then most of the others like it. 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leather-handbag-saint-laurent-3741013.shtml


----------



## corame

Yulianaa said:


> Hello. I am wondering if this is real
> Item: YSL bag
> Listing Number: 122461855054
> Seller: sophiabeltra0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122461855054
> Comments:
> Thank you for all your help!



It looks off to me but you can ask the seller for more detail pictures.


----------



## corame

Katiekylie said:


> Hello please help on this
> Item: YSL medium college bag
> Listing Number: 100504904
> Seller: bronzeve
> LinK: http://carousell.com/p/100504904
> Comments:



The pics are not concludent. I need more


----------



## corame

Katiekylie said:


> Additional pic.
> Pls help



I need to see all the prints and code


----------



## corame

Baglover1992 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if any of you can see if this bag is authentic? It's the Saint Laurent Classic Large Monogram Satchel. It's used and the seller is selling this bag for $1120.
> 
> Here is the link so you can see more pictures: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=94707987
> 
> Thank you!



Thats fake


----------



## corame

Timacouture said:


> Hi, I am bidding on purse. Please help authenticate.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201901513016?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks!



The pics are not enough


----------



## corame

Katiekylie said:


> Additional photos for your reference
> 
> Thanks so much for your expertise and help on this



You need to include link of auction


----------



## corame

imnodap said:


> Item: MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Jodidays Closet
> LinK: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/store...e_wallet_on_chain_(woc)_in_embossed_croc.html
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## corame

taoshoppers said:


> Thank you so much Corame!!
> so i received the bag, and im not sure that i was sent the same bag as the auction. can you please let me know if this is real? (im attaching a dropbox link)
> 
> The serial number is almost IMPOSSIBLE to capture on camera. i believe it says ARS428134 1216
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tkeacn89dn89k74/AADyzrJc5kvlm0EAtjOKgNKQa?dl=0



Authentic.


----------



## corame

Heda97 said:


> Is this authentic?  The price is lower then most of the others like it.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...n-leather-handbag-saint-laurent-3741013.shtml



Authentic


----------



## Sammiantha

Hi, please could you take a look at this item for me please? 
Item: Saint Laurent/YSL large shopping tote 
Listing number: 172648135572
Seller: rhiannon_moullali
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172648135572


----------



## corame

Sammiantha said:


> Hi, please could you take a look at this item for me please?
> Item: Saint Laurent/YSL large shopping tote
> Listing number: 172648135572
> Seller: rhiannon_moullali
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172648135572



Fake


----------



## Sammiantha

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you!


----------



## Sammiantha

Would appreciate your thoughts on this one as well please  

Item: Small Monogram Shopper 
Listing number: 172648240558
Seller: helsbels12345
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172648240558


----------



## Katiekylie

corame said:


> You need to include link of auction


http://carousell.com/p/102453669


----------



## Katiekylie

Hello please help on this 
Resubmitting with all pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Item: YSL medium college bag 
Listing Number: 100504904
Seller: bronzeve
LinK: http://carousell.com/p/100504904
Comments:


----------



## corame

Sammiantha said:


> Would appreciate your thoughts on this one as well please
> 
> Item: Small Monogram Shopper
> Listing number: 172648240558
> Seller: helsbels12345
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172648240558



Authentic


----------



## corame

Katiekylie said:


> Hello please help on this
> Resubmitting with all pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681825
> View attachment 3681826
> View attachment 3681827
> View attachment 3681828
> View attachment 3681829
> View attachment 3681830
> View attachment 3681831
> View attachment 3681832
> View attachment 3681833
> 
> Item: YSL medium college bag
> Listing Number: 100504904
> Seller: bronzeve
> LinK: http://carousell.com/p/100504904
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## nlapsar

Hi, hoping to buy a YSL bag for my 30th! wondering if you can please tell me whether this is authentic. 

Item:*SAINT LAURENT Classic Medium Monogram suede shoulder bag*
Listing Number: 112381094894
Seller: au.s933
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-LA...094894?hash=item1a2a6f6bee:g:dQ8AAOSw5UZY~Hat
Comments: I have also asked the seller for some additional close up images, attached


----------



## Wolf17

Dear lovely authenticator
Please help me to authenticate this bag, really appreciate your help

Item:
Never been used YSL sac de jour  Sz small grained leather
Listing Number:
Seller: carousel amgpreloved
Link:https://id.carousell.com/p/yves-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-101384793/?ref=profile&ref_query=Ysl&ref_referrer=/amgpreloved/?query=Ysl&ref_sId=845379
Comments: please help me to authenticate this ysl sdj, this is never been used bag. But the price is cheaper than other ols.


----------



## corame

nlapsar said:


> Hi, hoping to buy a YSL bag for my 30th! wondering if you can please tell me whether this is authentic.
> 
> Item:*SAINT LAURENT Classic Medium Monogram suede shoulder bag*
> Listing Number: 112381094894
> Seller: au.s933
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-LA...094894?hash=item1a2a6f6bee:g:dQ8AAOSw5UZY~Hat
> Comments: I have also asked the seller for some additional close up images, attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682376
> View attachment 3682377
> View attachment 3682378
> View attachment 3682379
> View attachment 3682380



Fake


----------



## fifaii

Pls help me authenticate this YSL
I'm buying it from an online shopping
YSL large woc with white lining
Which is didnt come with leather tag or identification card, so I'm a little bit worried. Is it possible?
Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## fifaii

More photos of the stamp


----------



## corame

fifaii said:


> More photos of the stamp



You need to include the link


----------



## fifaii

corame said:


> You need to include the link


Can you see my post? I attached the photo in here, so there is no link to connect to others website?


----------



## fifaii

I attached photo to dropdox, here is a link -->
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ztiu54rts72gpco/AAB7dSIvvRVH5qLRVdbEt-csa?dl=0


----------



## fifaii

Sorry for didnt follow the thread rule at first. 
Pls help me authenticate this ysl!
Item: YSL large WOC in black with white lining
Listing:
Seller: ig brandnamehunter
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ztiu54rts72gpco/AAB7dSIvvRVH5qLRVdbEt-csa?dl=0

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nina1988

Hi authenticators. Need your help. Recently bought a saint laurent wallet and I'm wondering if it's fake or not. Please help me authenticate. Here are the photos:


----------



## corame

fifaii said:


> Sorry for didnt follow the thread rule at first.
> Pls help me authenticate this ysl!
> Item: YSL large WOC in black with white lining
> Listing:
> Seller: ig brandnamehunter
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ztiu54rts72gpco/AAB7dSIvvRVH5qLRVdbEt-csa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you for your help!



We do not authenticate without a valid auction link, which is the website where you purchased this.


----------



## fifaii

corame said:


> We do not authenticate without a valid auction link, which is the website where you purchased this.


Okay, so sorry but I already purchased which the seller is in the ig by using the name brandnamehunter.
Hope that help


----------



## oceanhymn

vesna said:


> this is a fake on the basis of many details



Hi. I hope Vesna and the other ladies of The Purse Forum can help me again. I have posted photos of a YSL Muse 2 bag I bought. Vesna already mentioned it's fake. When I got back to the buyer, she still kept on insisting that it's authentic and that it is just an earlier model. The bag, according to her, was purchased in a YSL store in Europe on May 2014 and she has the receipts to back it up. According to her, the ladies of TPF have been known to be wrong before. She is demanding actual proof that it is fake and is refusing to give me back my money.  s it possible for you to tell me why exactly the bag is fake? I tried reaching out to YSL store here and it seems, the store is not allowed to authenticate. Please help! Please.


----------



## tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1

Item: *YSL Medium Kate Monogram Leather Chain Shoulder Bag*
Listing Number:  172655301808
Seller: angelnik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172655301808?ul_noapp=true
Comments:  Bought this on a whim for my girlfriend, now getting a little worried about the seller. I figure I'm covered by Amex regardless but would like to have some opinion before I present her with a fake bag and look like an idiot. I'll also post pics when it arrives in case I get something different. Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1 said:


> Item: *YSL Medium Kate Monogram Leather Chain Shoulder Bag*
> Listing Number:  172655301808
> Seller: angelnik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172655301808?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:  Bought this on a whim for my girlfriend, now getting a little worried about the seller. I figure I'm covered by Amex regardless but would like to have some opinion before I present her with a fake bag and look like an idiot. I'll also post pics when it arrives in case I get something different. Thank you in advance!



To me it looks off..let's wait for the bag to arrive and see all imprints in close look and code/details.


----------



## tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1

corame said:


> To me it looks off..let's wait for the bag to arrive and see all imprints in close look and code/details.


I was thinking the same, I will check  back when I receive it. Thanks so much


----------



## lcondrad

oceanhymn said:


> Hi. I hope Vesna and the other ladies of The Purse Forum can help me again. I have posted photos of a YSL Muse 2 bag I bought. Vesna already mentioned it's fake. When I got back to the buyer, she still kept on insisting that it's authentic and that it is just an earlier model. The bag, according to her, was purchased in a YSL store in Europe on May 2014 and she has the receipts to back it up. According to her, the ladies of TPF have been known to be wrong before. She is demanding actual proof that it is fake and is refusing to give me back my money.  s it possible for you to tell me why exactly the bag is fake? I tried reaching out to YSL store here and it seems, the store is not allowed to authenticate. Please help! Please.



You have to hire a authenticator service that is approved by ebay if you want to get your money back. Ebay doesnt approve authentication by purseforum. You will loose your case if thats the only proof you have. This is assuming you use ebay / paypal though. I know this from experience. Good luck!


----------



## Wolf17

Wolf17 said:


> View attachment 3682599
> View attachment 3682600
> View attachment 3682601
> View attachment 3682602
> View attachment 3682603
> View attachment 3682604
> View attachment 3682605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lovely authenticator
> Please help me to authenticate this bag, really appreciate your help
> 
> Item:
> Never been used YSL sac de jour  Sz small grained leather
> Listing Number:
> Seller: carousel amgpreloved
> Link:https://id.carousell.com/p/yves-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-101384793/?ref=profile&ref_query=Ysl&ref_referrer=/amgpreloved/?query=Ysl&ref_sId=845379
> Comments: please help me to authenticate this ysl sdj, this is never been used bag. But the price is cheaper than other ols.





Hi... could u help me please?


----------



## lcondrad

Wolf17 said:


> Hi... could u help me please?


palsu pasti mbak, aku tinggal di UK aja ga semurah itu pdhl UK harganya paling murah karena brexit


----------



## grlmostlikely

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Matelasse Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
Listing number: 252886148065
Seller: designersupershop 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252886148065
Comments: Purchased on ebay. Want to make sure it's real. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ninaabrahams

Item: Saint Laurent College Bag Medium ysl
Listing Number: 222497320608
Seller: pwsara
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Listing has ended as I think she was updating photos etc but still in contact with her / can still see the listing


----------



## corame

Wolf17 said:


> Hi... could u help me please?



Pictures are bot enough


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Matelasse Monogram Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number: 252886148065
> Seller: designersupershop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252886148065
> Comments: Purchased on ebay. Want to make sure it's real. Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 3686796
> View attachment 3686797
> View attachment 3686798
> View attachment 3686799
> View attachment 3686800
> View attachment 3686801
> View attachment 3686802
> View attachment 3686803
> View attachment 3686804
> View attachment 3686805



Authentic


----------



## corame

ninaabrahams said:


> Item: Saint Laurent College Bag Medium ysl
> Listing Number: 222497320608
> Seller: pwsara
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Listing has ended as I think she was updating photos etc but still in contact with her / can still see the listing
> View attachment 3686989
> View attachment 3686990



Authentic


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

corame said:


> Authentic


 Hiya, could you please help me as well, I would really appreciate it! Saint Laurent small Sunset Purchased on eBay - 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352027338973 

Want to make sure it's real. Thanks in advance for your help! I can't get a clear photo of the serial number but I've written it down, and if it's fake please state how you know, thank you!!  x


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Item: Saint Laurent small Sunset
Listing Number: 352027338973
Seller: clothesobsesses2012
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352027338973
Comments: hi again, sorry I'm new and didn't realise what the necessary format is; my apologies! I've added a lot of photos of the bag and it's serial number written down in the post above this one, and here I've added the link to the auction.
I'd appreciate your help in authenticating the bag, and if it's fake please kindly do mention how you've determined this  thank you in advance!  x


----------



## evelyn1021

Dear authenticators, i am offered to buy this Kate Monogram bag with tassel. The seller is the friend of a friend and the item isn't listed online, so i don't have the link. But she did send me some photos. Could you please have a look if this is authentic? Thanks a lot!

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogramme bag with Tassel in gray embossed Croc 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link: n/a
Comments: The seller is the friend of a friend and the item isn't listed online, so i don't have the link. But here is the photos.


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> View attachment 3687645
> View attachment 3687644
> View attachment 3687643
> View attachment 3687636
> View attachment 3687637
> View attachment 3687636
> View attachment 3687638
> View attachment 3687639
> View attachment 3687640
> View attachment 3687641
> View attachment 3687642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent small Sunset
> Listing Number: 352027338973
> Seller: clothesobsesses2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352027338973
> Comments: hi again, sorry I'm new and didn't realise what the necessary format is; my apologies! I've added a lot of photos of the bag and it's serial number written down in the post above this one, and here I've added the link to the auction.
> I'd appreciate your help in authenticating the bag, and if it's fake please kindly do mention how you've determined this  thank you in advance!  x



Hi again, can someone please help me?


----------



## alisa1969

Hi Ladies, I am hoping you could help authenticate this YSL bag I just bought from Ebay. Everything checks out but the dust bag I got looks a bit off.

Item: YSL CLASSIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE 
Listing Number: 222484854025
Seller: harromo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222484854025?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: medium size. additional pictures below.
Thank you!!! love you guys!!!


----------



## petey9891

Hi everyone! I purchased a Saint Laurent Cabas handbag from Amuze and would like to know if it's authentic.

Item: Medium Cabas Rive Gauche in Grained Leather (Navy)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Amuze.com
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-cabas-rive-gauche-bag-in-grained-leather#.WQvSOGnyu9I
Comments: I've ordered from Amuze before and never had issues. However, I did compare this purse to the same style in an actual YSL store and the leather on the ones at the store was much softer/slouchier, not as rigid as this. Also, this was supposed to be "navy" and it looks more like an electric blue. When I emailed Amuze about this, I was told "color is subjective" (lol) which makes me even more suspicious.

Thanks in advance for your help!

View media item 2616View media item 2627View media item 2617View media item 2626View media item 2618View media item 2619View media item 2620View media item 2621View media item 2622View media item 2623View media item 2624View media item 2625View media item 2628View media item 2629View media item 2630


----------



## fashserendipity

Item: saint laurent sac de jour
Listing number: 252894108787
Seller: satantill-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252894108787
Comments: Weary due to new user status


----------



## tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1

corame said:


> To me it looks off..let's wait for the bag to arrive and see all imprints in close look and code/details.



Following up:






















Many thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> View attachment 3687555
> View attachment 3687559
> View attachment 3687563
> View attachment 3687567
> View attachment 3687576
> View attachment 3687578
> View attachment 3687581
> View attachment 3687583
> View attachment 3687588
> View attachment 3687590
> View attachment 3687555
> 
> Hiya, could you please help me as well, I would really appreciate it! Saint Laurent small Sunset Purchased on eBay -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352027338973
> 
> Want to make sure it's real. Thanks in advance for your help! I can't get a clear photo of the serial number but I've written it down, and if it's fake please state how you know, thank you!!  x



Authetic


----------



## corame

alisa1969 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am hoping you could help authenticate this YSL bag I just bought from Ebay. Everything checks out but the dust bag I got looks a bit off.
> 
> Item: YSL CLASSIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE
> Listing Number: 222484854025
> Seller: harromo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222484854025?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: medium size. additional pictures below.
> Thank you!!! love you guys!!!



I'm sorry. It looks off to me


----------



## corame

petey9891 said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased a Saint Laurent Cabas handbag from Amuze and would like to know if it's authentic.
> 
> Item: Medium Cabas Rive Gauche in Grained Leather (Navy)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/medium-cabas-rive-gauche-bag-in-grained-leather#.WQvSOGnyu9I
> Comments: I've ordered from Amuze before and never had issues. However, I did compare this purse to the same style in an actual YSL store and the leather on the ones at the store was much softer/slouchier, not as rigid as this. Also, this was supposed to be "navy" and it looks more like an electric blue. When I emailed Amuze about this, I was told "color is subjective" (lol) which makes me even more suspicious.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View media item 2616View media item 2627View media item 2617View media item 2626View media item 2618View media item 2619View media item 2620View media item 2621View media item 2622View media item 2623View media item 2624View media item 2625View media item 2628View media item 2629View media item 2630



I cannot see your pictures. 
Pics on Amuze are not enough


----------



## corame

tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1 said:


> Following up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Sorry. This is very fake


----------



## tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1

corame said:


> Sorry. This is very fake



Thank you for verifying. I had a feeling as well. Do you mind telling me what gave it away so I can file claim with ebay?
Thanks again


----------



## petey9891

corame said:


> I cannot see your pictures.
> Pics on Amuze are not enough



Hope the pics show up now... Let me know if you need more.


----------



## alisa1969

Hello! Can you please help authenticate this college bag?

Item: YSL Medium College Bag
Listing Number: 252922041530
Seller: private seller
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252922041530
Comments: gray color with online receipt. Additional pics below. Thanks so much!!


----------



## emily1483

Hello!
Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you!!


----------



## corame

tryingtobeagoodboyfriend1 said:


> Thank you for verifying. I had a feeling as well. Do you mind telling me what gave it away so I can file claim with ebay?
> Thanks again


Sorry, we dont give hints here as most of those sellers are between us reading everything and we dont want them to improve!
But it's sure fake.
You dont need to tell ebay anything, just open a request and thats all..or tell the seller you want your money back cause you know it's fake(end of story).


----------



## corame

petey9891 said:


> Hope the pics show up now... Let me know if you need more.
> 
> View attachment 3689519
> View attachment 3689520
> View attachment 3689521
> View attachment 3689522
> View attachment 3689523
> View attachment 3689524
> View attachment 3689525
> View attachment 3689526
> View attachment 3689527
> View attachment 3689528



Can you pls take a pic with the linning inside in natural light pls ?


----------



## corame

alisa1969 said:


> Hello! Can you please help authenticate this college bag?
> 
> Item: YSL Medium College Bag
> Listing Number: 252922041530
> Seller: private seller
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252922041530
> Comments: gray color with online receipt. Additional pics below. Thanks so much!!



You have the bag in your possesion?


----------



## corame

emily1483 said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you!!



I dont authenticate without a valid link


----------



## alisa1969

corame said:


> You have the bag in your possesion?


Hi there...no I have not bought it. I asked the seller to send me additional pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## alisa1969

corame said:


> You have the bag in your possesion?


Just want to seek your opinion given the pictures that I got from the seller. Thanks so much again.


----------



## emily1483

corame said:


> I dont authenticate without a valid link





corame said:


> I dont authenticate without a valid link



Here you go... thanks!

https://offerup.com/item/detail/270...event_source=743edee81d384bf48c7d36f7910ce8c6


----------



## helenanoah

Hi could you please authenticate this bag.. dont have much informations but soon I will buy it and have it in my possession so I can send more pictures..
Item : YSL grey gold chain shoulder bag
Listing number: 1146344819
Seller: Kikki
Comments: seller seems really nice and genuine, claims she bought it as second hand for more than 1500$
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/spring-hill/bags/ysl-grey-gold-chained-shoulder-bag/1146344819

Please help me if this bag is authentic, it would be much appreciated!
Thank you,
Helena


----------



## espadrille

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this clutch?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...nt&utm_term=&gclid=CMLo1OmO3dMCFVBhfgodPOUL6g

Thank you!


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

corame said:


> Authetic


Thank you so so much! What a huge relief I'm ever so grateful! xxx


----------



## citybumblebee

Hello, I would appreciate the help to authenticate the following:

Item Name: Calfskin Embossed Baby Sac De Jour Powder Pink
Item Number: 146635
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-embossed-baby-sac-de-jour-powder-pink-146635

I have the bag in my possession so I could provide more pictures as needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## helenanoah

helenanoah said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag.. dont have much informations but soon I will buy it and have it in my possession so I can send more pictures..
> Item : YSL grey gold chain shoulder bag
> Listing number: 1146344819
> Seller: Kikki
> Comments: seller seems really nice and genuine, claims she bought it as second hand for more than 1500$
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/spring-hill/bags/ysl-grey-gold-chained-shoulder-bag/1146344819
> 
> Please help me if this bag is authentic, it would be much appreciated!
> Thank you,
> Helena


Hi, here are some more pictures...
Thank youuu sooo much!


----------



## Linnie03

Hi can you please help me authenticate my bag I already paid for it. 
Item: sunset monogram saint laurent chain wallet in black crocodile embossed leather 
The serial number inside is BRS 4521570215
Thank you


----------



## petey9891

corame said:


> Can you pls take a pic with the linning inside in natural light pls ?


Here you go!


----------



## sarahc99

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Rive Gauche tote bag medium size
Listing Number:
Seller: *********.com
Link: https://*********.com/women/handbag...eather-medium-cabas-rive-gauche-tote-bag.html

Comments: Hi there. Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## corame

alisa1969 said:


> Hi there...no I have not bought it. I asked the seller to send me additional pictures. Thanks!!



It looks fine. Still, make some of your own pics when you get it.


----------



## corame

emily1483 said:


> Here you go... thanks!
> 
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/270...event_source=743edee81d384bf48c7d36f7910ce8c6



Your link isnt working


----------



## Heda97

is this authentic? They are selling it for only around 350 for some reason? Used.


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag.. dont have much informations but soon I will buy it and have it in my possession so I can send more pictures..
> Item : YSL grey gold chain shoulder bag
> Listing number: 1146344819
> Seller: Kikki
> Comments: seller seems really nice and genuine, claims she bought it as second hand for more than 1500$
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/spring-hill/bags/ysl-grey-gold-chained-shoulder-bag/1146344819
> 
> Please help me if this bag is authentic, it would be much appreciated!
> Thank you,
> Helena



I need more pics, inside lining, prints etc


----------



## corame

espadrille said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this clutch?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...nt&utm_term=&gclid=CMLo1OmO3dMCFVBhfgodPOUL6g
> 
> Thank you!



I cant acces you link, dont know whyz


----------



## corame

citybumblebee said:


> Hello, I would appreciate the help to authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Calfskin Embossed Baby Sac De Jour Powder Pink
> Item Number: 146635
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-embossed-baby-sac-de-jour-powder-pink-146635
> 
> I have the bag in my possession so I could provide more pictures as needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It is authentic


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> Hi, here are some more pictures...
> Thank youuu sooo much!



It looks off


----------



## corame

Linnie03 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate my bag I already paid for it.
> Item: sunset monogram saint laurent chain wallet in black crocodile embossed leather
> The serial number inside is BRS 4521570215
> Thank you



I'm not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## corame

petey9891 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 3692384
> View attachment 3692385
> View attachment 3692386
> View attachment 3692387
> View attachment 3692388



It looks good


----------



## petey9891

corame said:


> It looks good


Thanks so much for helping out! I'm still a bit concerned about the difference in leather structure between the one I received and the one at the store - is it just a different style? Also, do you know if designer items from Amuze are generally authentic or is it more hit-or-miss? Thanks again for your time - greatly appreciated.


----------



## citybumblebee

corame said:


> It is authentic



Many thanks @corame!


----------



## alisa1969

corame said:


> It looks fine. Still, make some of your own pics when you get it.


Thanks so much


----------



## Linnie03

corame said:


> I'm not authenticating without a valid link.


Sorry I don't have a link to the bag, I bought it in person from the seller. She lost the receipt, if it's fake I'm going to return it to her. Please help me out.


----------



## Tarat

Hello. Please help me authenticate this college bag
Item: Black Saint Laurent college bag
Seller: Yla
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-3974900.shtml


----------



## blazinmj3

This is very much appreciated. You guys do a wonderful job.

Can someone authenticate this? I very much appreciate it.

Item: Saint Laurent Quilted Leather Wallet on Chain
Seller: Myrobna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...AqenFYF1UJt7EzLbNGoRg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Item #: 172657253811


----------



## Heda97

Hi again! Is this one authentic? Thank you so much for the help, it is extremely appreciated!


----------



## am2017

Hello!

I am new here and joined because I wanted to ask for some help with these three vintage bags please! Would anyone be kind enough to authenticate these 3 for me? The black patent looked fine to me, - compared to my memory of it, in store.  So, that was a long time ago!

The next one, the "ivory" patent muse, the seller says has yellowed from age.  It is a very even yellow to me, apart from the backs of the handles; which she says are white because they are calfskin and not patent.  But it also feels very hard and cardboard-y at the bottom, and there is no YSL embossed under the lock.  I don't know if that was on all models and styles and sizes.

Then the last one, the beige downtown, also looks ok- ISH!  But it hard to tell, because it's so dirty.  Also, it feels much heavier than the larger black patent one... so that then made me doubt that one - which until now I thought was fine. 

I would be so grateful if some kind, gracious expert would pull out their vintage knowledge for me and tell me where they think I stand.

and THANK YOU, in advance!  I look forward to being a member of your amazing forum! 

Vintage Black Patent Downtown:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

YSL Ivory Patent Muse:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Medium BEIGE Downtown
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## corame

petey9891 said:


> Thanks so much for helping out! I'm still a bit concerned about the difference in leather structure between the one I received and the one at the store - is it just a different style? Also, do you know if designer items from Amuze are generally authentic or is it more hit-or-miss? Thanks again for your time - greatly appreciated.



Even the big retail websites have "issues" when it comes to authenticity, to be honest. A few fake are "missed" between authentic ones, so nothing shocks me these days.


----------



## corame

Tarat said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this college bag
> Item: Black Saint Laurent college bag
> Seller: Yla
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-3974900.shtml



Your link dosent open to the item you bought.


----------



## corame

blazinmj3 said:


> This is very much appreciated. You guys do a wonderful job.
> 
> Can someone authenticate this? I very much appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Quilted Leather Wallet on Chain
> Seller: Myrobna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...AqenFYF1UJt7EzLbNGoRg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item #: 172657253811



I would absolutelly skip this one.


----------



## corame

am2017 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new here and joined because I wanted to ask for some help with these three vintage bags please! Would anyone be kind enough to authenticate these 3 for me? The black patent looked fine to me, - compared to my memory of it, in store.  So, that was a long time ago!
> 
> The next one, the "ivory" patent muse, the seller says has yellowed from age.  It is a very even yellow to me, apart from the backs of the handles; which she says are white because they are calfskin and not patent.  But it also feels very hard and cardboard-y at the bottom, and there is no YSL embossed under the lock.  I don't know if that was on all models and styles and sizes.
> 
> Then the last one, the beige downtown, also looks ok- ISH!  But it hard to tell, because it's so dirty.  Also, it feels much heavier than the larger black patent one... so that then made me doubt that one - which until now I thought was fine.
> 
> I would be so grateful if some kind, gracious expert would pull out their vintage knowledge for me and tell me where they think I stand.
> 
> and THANK YOU, in advance!  I look forward to being a member of your amazing forum!
> 
> Vintage Black Patent Downtown:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> YSL Ivory Patent Muse:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Medium BEIGE Downtown
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...Ot%2FgcXrPzrUH3wIdNaA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I would skip the first, have my doubts for the second. The third looks authentic.


----------



## blazinmj3

blazinmj3 said:


> This is very much appreciated. You guys do a wonderful job.
> 
> Can someone authenticate this? I very much appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Quilted Leather Wallet on Chain
> Item #: 172657253811
> Seller: Myrobna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-MONOGRAM-CHEVRON-WALLET-CHAIN-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK-/172657253811?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=KFzkGHAqenFYF1UJt7EzLbNGoRg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





corame said:


> I would absolutelly skip this one.



Corame thanks for the reply. I purchased it 2 days ago and it should be in my hands tomorrow. Do you think its absolutely fake or should I provide additional photos when I get it. You have no idea how much I appreciate this but now it makes me sick thinking I just paid over $700 for a potentially fake bag.


----------



## am2017

Thank you, Corame!!  I am sooooo disappointed, I really wanted to keep the first one, and to send back the second two.  And at the same time - I am GRATEFUL to you, for your kind time to look and to advise me.

Sadly, the bad news for me on these 3 authentication requests means... you'll be seeing me again! 

On a serious note - thanks again ever so much


----------



## grlmostlikely

Item: Saint Laurent Small Monogram Grained Kate
Item Number:  172658767601
Seller: 2011capriceltz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...767601?hash=item283343b6f1:g:XLAAAOSww9xZCj3k

Attached my own pictures. Thank you for your help!


----------



## lottie103

Hi! Would anyone be so kind as to help authenticate this bag for me? I would be so so grateful, thank you so much in advance too!

Item URL: http://carousell.com/p/104923924


----------



## Michellechow

hi anyone, please help me to authenticate this bag. one side of the handle wrinkled so it looks like grained leather but actually it is not, are there anyone who got the same issue ? this one is in the color menthe or mint green..and the stitching looks okay??


----------



## caseylu

Hi can you please authenticate this one for me please? Just got it off ebay but now I'm quite worried because there is only one zipper on the interior bag. I looked around the internet looks like they do have some bags that only have one zipper as well? 

item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112403369886?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oleaap

Hello everyone!

Can anyone please help me authenticate this 2013 Cabas Bag?
Colour: Camel

I really appreciate it 

Regards,
Olivia


----------



## oleaap

More details in addition to those:


----------



## Michellechow

more details


----------



## blazinmj3

Corame, bag came in today. Seller sent a nice letter and return shipping label in case I wanted to return the bag. I took my own pics. Can you confirm that the bag is fake with these up close pictures. If it is indeed, I will start the return immediately. Thank you sooo much you truly have a gift.


----------



## am2017

Hi Corame!  (And hi everyone else...)

After my bad luck 2 days ago with all 3 of the different vintage YSL that I asked for your authentification opinion on... I was wondering if you'd be kind enough to tell me what you think of these 2 also please:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222492196492?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And this one please:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201917865557?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I would be so grateful to you!!  Thank you very kindly in advance!!


----------



## corame

grlmostlikely said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Monogram Grained Kate
> Item Number:  172658767601
> Seller: 2011capriceltz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...767601?hash=item283343b6f1:g:XLAAAOSww9xZCj3k
> 
> Attached my own pictures. Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 3696086
> View attachment 3696087
> View attachment 3696088
> View attachment 3696089
> View attachment 3696090
> View attachment 3696091
> View attachment 3696092
> View attachment 3696093
> View attachment 3696094
> View attachment 3696095



Authentic


----------



## corame

lottie103 said:


> Hi! Would anyone be so kind as to help authenticate this bag for me? I would be so so grateful, thank you so much in advance too!
> 
> Item URL: http://carousell.com/p/104923924



Fake


----------



## corame

caseylu said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this one for me please? Just got it off ebay but now I'm quite worried because there is only one zipper on the interior bag. I looked around the internet looks like they do have some bags that only have one zipper as well?
> 
> item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112403369886?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



There are 3 sizes. The thing is that the bag looks off so pls attach me more pics of it with code and prints


----------



## corame

blazinmj3 said:


> Corame, bag came in today. Seller sent a nice letter and return shipping label in case I wanted to return the bag. I took my own pics. Can you confirm that the bag is fake with these up close pictures. If it is indeed, I will start the return immediately. Thank you sooo much you truly have a gift.



The seller knew why he added a return label.
So yes, it is fake.


----------



## corame

am2017 said:


> Hi Corame!  (And hi everyone else...)
> 
> After my bad luck 2 days ago with all 3 of the different vintage YSL that I asked for your authentification opinion on... I was wondering if you'd be kind enough to tell me what you think of these 2 also please:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222492196492?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And this one please:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201917865557?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I would be so grateful to you!!  Thank you very kindly in advance!!



Both authentic


----------



## manar24

Hello everyone, 
Can someone please authenticate this ysl bag. Thank you so much 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...%3A009caf1715c0abc0224434d7ffff4d11%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you please have a look at this bag?

Thanks [emoji8][emoji8]

Item name: Sac a main Y S L muse Two
Item number: 262974119702
Seller: L.chambre

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262974119702?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lovedresses2010

Hello! I was considering purchasing this item from an acquaintance and would like to get an opinion on its authenticity. An input would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## am2017

Both authentic?  Thank you, Corame!!!  Wow, I really have to get a photo up on the avatar for this new profile on this forum, this profile not so nice, blank.  Thank you again, so much!!!

I am going to do some digging because I'd like to find out what dimensions the easy bag was available in, as although dimensions were given, I was still surprised at how tiny the bag looks in real life.  I have only seen a bigger one in person, in store previously.

Thank you again, Corame!  Soooo grateful for your kindness, and for your kind time in be willing to always share your opinion here!


----------



## fashserendipity

fashserendipity said:


> Item: saint laurent sac de jour
> Listing number: 252894108787
> Seller: satantill-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252894108787
> Comments: Weary due to new user status



Anyway I could get a say on this? It is still on ebay? Do I need to add pics? Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## kaityy

Item: saint laurent chain wallet
Seller: kiakitty
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-...3A098abdce15c0a994b52ac6cbfffea261%7Ciid%3A22
Comments: thank you!!! Wondering if too good to be true


----------



## corame

manar24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can someone please authenticate this ysl bag. Thank you so much
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL...%3A009caf1715c0abc0224434d7ffff4d11%7Ciid%3A2



I need to see all imprints and details.


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please have a look at this bag?
> 
> Thanks [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Sac a main Y S L muse Two
> Item number: 262974119702
> Seller: L.chambre
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262974119702?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

am2017 said:


> Both authentic?  Thank you, Corame!!!  Wow, I really have to get a photo up on the avatar for this new profile on this forum, this profile not so nice, blank.  Thank you again, so much!!!
> 
> I am going to do some digging because I'd like to find out what dimensions the easy bag was available in, as although dimensions were given, I was still surprised at how tiny the bag looks in real life.  I have only seen a bigger one in person, in store previously.
> 
> Thank you again, Corame!  Soooo grateful for your kindness, and for your kind time in be willing to always share your opinion here!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## corame

fashserendipity said:


> Anyway I could get a say on this? It is still on ebay? Do I need to add pics? Your help is much appreciated!



Authentic to me


----------



## corame

kaityy said:


> Item: saint laurent chain wallet
> Seller: kiakitty
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-...3A098abdce15c0a994b52ac6cbfffea261%7Ciid%3A22
> Comments: thank you!!! Wondering if too good to be true



It looks off to me, but ask the seller for more pics with details like all prints and details.
Will confirm after I see those.


----------



## seven07

Hi corame and everyone else!
Please help if this is an authentic ysl bag?
No number on the bag, all I got with the bag is this card with the price ...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...gIOialvUVWfFK5dEnljL0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
thank you...


----------



## Sctnyc122

Item: YSL chained clutch
Seller : Leandro Haxhari
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/permalink/205117283340203

Comment: isn't the price too good to be true? If anyone could help me authenticate this, it would be super appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mouniae

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag? thank you so much!

Item: YSL Easy leather handbag
Listing Number: I'm sorry!! I tried looking for one but I couldn't find it in the listing ><
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...g-Black-Leather-Vintage-RK11113-/262985914175

Thank you!!


----------



## Sammiantha

Please could you take a look at this item? 

Item: Saint Laurent Large Leather Tote in Black 
Listing number: 272672479419
Seller: ecu2010
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272672479419 

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Guccimama30

Hi,
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I really want to buy it. Particularly, the logo stamping is not centered. Thank you in advance 
Item: Saint Laurent small monogramme satchel 
Seller: Private seller


----------



## fashserendipity

corame said:


> Authentic to me


Thank you!!!


----------



## Chits_bakar

Can someone help me authenticate this bag pleaseee

Item: saint laurent tote
Listing number: 142382123072
Seller: consign239
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## am2017

Good morning again Corame!

Would you mind giving me your opinion again on the following please:  As ever - THNAK YOU in advance!! 

1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

and also this:

2.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

and this:

3.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

and this please"

4.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

MERCI, CHERIE!!     !


----------



## shopaholic3

hi guys!

please authenticate..

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT RED COLLEGE CLASSIC MONOGRAM BAG IN MEDIUM
Listing Number: 112406615803
Seller:  bnji11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...615803?hash=item1a2bf4d6fb:g:~ZAAAOSwYvFZF9Pu
Comments:


----------



## CallaBerry

Hi experts,
Need your help in authenticating YSL muse bag. Below are the deets:

Item: YSL muse
Listing Number/site: carousell
Seller:weaveshop
Linkhttps://carousell.com/p/authentic-ysl-muse-bag-106176012/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=%2Fweaveshop%2F&ref_sId=23024
Comments: seller is legit. Dont see any red flags though but I deem it best to leave it to you experts  thank you

pics:


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can I have your opinion of this vintage bag? Thank you [emoji4]

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent vintage borsa
Lasting no.: 272676328324
Seller: ladyclarabella
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272676328324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MishaTo

And also this bag [emoji4]

Item name: SAINT LAURENT Portemonnaie Blau Damen Accessoire Neu Mini Monogram Wallet
Listing no.: 401328888245
Seller: buddyandshelly
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401328888245?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

seven07 said:


> Hi corame and everyone else!
> Please help if this is an authentic ysl bag?
> No number on the bag, all I got with the bag is this card with the price ...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...gIOialvUVWfFK5dEnljL0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> thank you...



Your pictures are not visible. 
Upload them again on high resolution.
I need to see some pics with the bag taken by you (prints and inside top view).
This seller has sold authentic items but you never know. For this reason I ask you to take your own pictures and upload in an album(photobucket or something).


----------



## corame

Sctnyc122 said:


> Item: YSL chained clutch
> Seller : Leandro Haxhari
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/permalink/205117283340203
> 
> Comment: isn't the price too good to be true? If anyone could help me authenticate this, it would be super appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I am only able to see 1 picture which is definetly not enough


----------



## corame

mouniae said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag? thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL Easy leather handbag
> Listing Number: I'm sorry!! I tried looking for one but I couldn't find it in the listing ><
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-S...g-Black-Leather-Vintage-RK11113-/262985914175
> 
> Thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Sammiantha said:


> Please could you take a look at this item?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Large Leather Tote in Black
> Listing number: 272672479419
> Seller: ecu2010
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272672479419
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]



Fake


----------



## corame

Guccimama30 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I really want to buy it. Particularly, the logo stamping is not centered. Thank you in advance
> Item: Saint Laurent small monogramme satchel
> Seller: Private seller



We dont authenticate without a valid link. New rule applied 2 months ago.


----------



## corame

Chits_bakar said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag pleaseee
> 
> Item: saint laurent tote
> Listing number: 142382123072
> Seller: consign239
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I need to see a close up look with the logo inside print.


----------



## corame

am2017 said:


> Good morning again Corame!
> 
> Would you mind giving me your opinion again on the following please:  As ever - THNAK YOU in advance!!
> 
> 1.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> and also this:
> 
> 2.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> and this:
> 
> 3.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> and this please"
> 
> 4.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> MERCI, CHERIE!!     !



1. Need more pics
2. Authentic
3. I would pass 
4. Fake Fake


----------



## corame

shopaholic3 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please authenticate..
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT RED COLLEGE CLASSIC MONOGRAM BAG IN MEDIUM
> Listing Number: 112406615803
> Seller:  bnji11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...615803?hash=item1a2bf4d6fb:g:~ZAAAOSwYvFZF9Pu
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## corame

CallaBerry said:


> Hi experts,
> Need your help in authenticating YSL muse bag. Below are the deets:
> 
> Item: YSL muse
> Listing Number/site: carousell
> Seller:weaveshop
> Linkhttps://carousell.com/p/authentic-ysl-muse-bag-106176012/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=%2Fweaveshop%2F&ref_sId=23024
> Comments: seller is legit. Dont see any red flags though but I deem it best to leave it to you experts  thank you
> 
> pics:
> View attachment 3701695
> View attachment 3701696
> View attachment 3701697
> View attachment 3701698
> View attachment 3701699
> View attachment 3701700
> View attachment 3701701
> View attachment 3701704



Authentic


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have your opinion of this vintage bag? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent vintage borsa
> Lasting no.: 272676328324
> Seller: ladyclarabella
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272676328324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> And also this bag [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: SAINT LAURENT Portemonnaie Blau Damen Accessoire Neu Mini Monogram Wallet
> Listing no.: 401328888245
> Seller: buddyandshelly
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401328888245?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## am2017

Thanks again, Corame!!


----------



## corame

am2017 said:


> Thanks again, Corame!!



[emoji8]


----------



## eunhee92

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Crossbody (Black on Black)
Seller: 5thandfarmer
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-medium-kate-black-on-black-bag-58c7412813302afcc5024100
Comments: Kindly authenticate for me. Let me know if I need to provide more pictures. Thank you!

-Laura


----------



## CallaBerry

Thanks corame!!



corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## Chits_bakar

corame said:


> I need to see a close up look with the logo inside print.


Hi here is the pic of the tag, hope it helps! thanks!


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you help me one more time?

I love the vintage bags but find it very difficult to authenticate them.

There are more pictures under the Item description.

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vintage tasche
Listing no.: 322500210107
Seller: precious*vintage
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...210107?hash=item4b1682adbb:g:wV4AAOSwX61ZBkh6

Thank you again for your opinion [emoji8] You're the best!!


----------



## .aj.

Item: Saint Laurent monogram crystal suede bag
Comments: Seller is selling bag independently through kijiji, seller no longer has authenticity card or original receipt/packaging. I love the bag, however want a piece of mind to see if it is authentic.

I appreciate all the help in advance!


----------



## mouniae

Hello!  Can you please authenticate this for me? 
- Item:CLASSIC SAINT LAURENT GOURMETTE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG 
- Listing Number: 182583241732
- Seller: nancywebste-0
- Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-SAI...8a5dc53&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=232342385963
- Comments: I'm a little worried because the seller has zero sales and zero feedback.

Thank you so much!


----------



## jlm778

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Sac De Jour Baby
Listing #: 352061073298
Seller: wise-trading
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...073298?hash=item51f879a792:g:tmgAAOSwIWVY9QRQ

Thank you!


----------



## corame

Chits_bakar said:


> Hi here is the pic of the tag, hope it helps! thanks!



I would skip it. I dont like how it looks.
The logo picture isnt clear either.


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me one more time?
> 
> I love the vintage bags but find it very difficult to authenticate them.
> 
> There are more pictures under the Item description.
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Vintage tasche
> Listing no.: 322500210107
> Seller: precious*vintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...210107?hash=item4b1682adbb:g:wV4AAOSwX61ZBkh6
> 
> Thank you again for your opinion [emoji8] You're the best!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

.aj. said:


> Item: Saint Laurent monogram crystal suede bag
> Comments: Seller is selling bag independently through kijiji, seller no longer has authenticity card or original receipt/packaging. I love the bag, however want a piece of mind to see if it is authentic.
> 
> I appreciate all the help in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705708
> View attachment 3705709
> View attachment 3705710
> View attachment 3705711
> View attachment 3705712



I need more pictures with prints etc


----------



## corame

mouniae said:


> Hello!  Can you please authenticate this for me?
> - Item:CLASSIC SAINT LAURENT GOURMETTE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG
> - Listing Number: 182583241732
> - Seller: nancywebste-0
> - Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-SAI...8a5dc53&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=232342385963
> - Comments: I'm a little worried because the seller has zero sales and zero feedback.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Let me see the flap print and the code as well


----------



## corame

jlm778 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Sac De Jour Baby
> Listing #: 352061073298
> Seller: wise-trading
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...073298?hash=item51f879a792:g:tmgAAOSwIWVY9QRQ
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## unscarred

Item: Small Monogramme Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel
Listing: 282572487
Seller: MrsSammy
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/282572487/saint-laurent-vaska
Hi! The seller sent me a few additional pics. Probably still too few to authenticate, right? Thanks in advance/Tessa


----------



## seven07

thank you corame....pics:


----------



## jlm778

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## Elizabethmur

Hey guys! 
I'm pretty new here.
Can someone please authenticate these two bags? I will be extremely grateful! 

1.https://www.ebay.com/itm/132197579403 

And 

2.https://www.ebay.com/itm/292121740062 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## corame

unscarred said:


> Item: Small Monogramme Saint Laurent Tassel Satchel
> Listing: 282572487
> Seller: MrsSammy
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/282572487/saint-laurent-vaska
> Hi! The seller sent me a few additional pics. Probably still too few to authenticate, right? Thanks in advance/Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706416
> View attachment 3706418
> View attachment 3706419



Fake


----------



## corame

seven07 said:


> thank you corame....pics:



Pictures not enough! 
I need to see the print inside with Made in Italy as well and sides of the outside bag.
Please try to take these pictures so you dont need to post 3/4 times here.


----------



## corame

Elizabethmur said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm pretty new here.
> Can someone please authenticate these two bags? I will be extremely grateful!
> 
> 1.https://www.ebay.com/itm/132197579403
> 
> And
> 
> 2.https://www.ebay.com/itm/292121740062
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Both fake


----------



## Elizabethmur

corame said:


> Both fake


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## seven07

sorry corame...first time I do this...
I hope they have good pictures now ...


----------



## wilhelmino

Dear all,
I have just bought this bag and I am not quite sure whether it is really authentic (even though the seller claims that this is the case). Could you please help me?
	

		
			
		

		
	










Many thanks,
Alex


----------



## .aj.

corame said:


> I need more pictures with prints etc


I really appreciate the response - I have asked the seller for pictures of the inside where it says where the bag is made and of the buckles etc. Thank you so much and I will respond to this thread when I receive them.


----------



## corame

seven07 said:


> sorry corame...first time I do this...
> I hope they have good pictures now ...



Authentic


----------



## corame

wilhelmino said:


> Dear all,
> I have just bought this bag and I am not quite sure whether it is really authentic (even though the seller claims that this is the case). Could you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707641
> View attachment 3707641
> View attachment 3707643
> View attachment 3707644
> View attachment 3707646
> View attachment 3707649
> View attachment 3707650
> View attachment 3707651
> 
> Many thanks,
> Alex



I dont authenticate without a valid link


----------



## corame

.aj. said:


> I really appreciate the response - I have asked the seller for pictures of the inside where it says where the bag is made and of the buckles etc. Thank you so much and I will respond to this thread when I receive them.



Ok. I'm here


----------



## eunhee92

Hello,

I posted this a couple of days ago but haven't heard back yet so posting again just in case you missed it 

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Crossbody (Black on Black)
Seller: 5thandfarmer
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-medium-kate-black-on-black-bag-58c7412813302afcc5024100
Comments: Kindly authenticate and let me know if I need to provide more pictures. Thank you!

-Laura


----------



## AunThye

Hey !

My relatives came down to visit me for my graduation & they gave me this.

Could you guys authenticate this for me. Appreciate it a lot


----------



## corame

eunhee92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I posted this a couple of days ago but haven't heard back yet so posting again just in case you missed it
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Crossbody (Black on Black)
> Seller: 5thandfarmer
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-medium-kate-black-on-black-bag-58c7412813302afcc5024100
> Comments: Kindly authenticate and let me know if I need to provide more pictures. Thank you!
> 
> -Laura



I need more pics. All prints pls


----------



## Yokollama

Hello there, need a bit of help here...

*Item:* Saint Laurent College bag (large)
*Listing Number:* 222517292458
*Seller:* caysby
*Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...mON%2B51ksLFpYzRbGUI4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*Comments:* Please advise on the authenticity of the bag - I was in the rush to bid and did not get the chance to look further into this...


----------



## seven07

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you corame....


----------



## AunThye

AunThye said:


> Hey !
> 
> My relatives came down to visit me for my graduation & they gave me this.
> 
> Could you guys authenticate this for me. Appreciate it a lot
> 
> View attachment 3708713
> View attachment 3708714
> View attachment 3708717
> View attachment 3708720
> View attachment 3708723



What about this Corame?


----------



## corame

Yokollama said:


> Hello there, need a bit of help here...
> 
> *Item:* Saint Laurent College bag (large)
> *Listing Number:* 222517292458
> *Seller:* caysby
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...mON%2B51ksLFpYzRbGUI4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *Comments:* Please advise on the authenticity of the bag - I was in the rush to bid and did not get the chance to look further into this...



I need to see all imprint close pics.


----------



## corame

seven07 said:


> thank you corame....


[emoji847]


----------



## corame

AunThye said:


> What about this Corame?



I'm not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## Alana1981

Hi all,

I haven't posted for ages, but have been craving an old-school YSL Downtown after selling mine two years ago. Can someone authenticate this one from Fashionphile?

https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-medium-downtown-black-158667

Thanks in advance ❤️


----------



## roxta

Hi Corame,
Item: Sac De Jour Baby in Pearl Grey
Listing Number: 132176265693
Seller: glamourluxus11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...BDlmDSedclnr5LrKggEe4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Just wanted to include some of my own photos as well. Note that you might see the reflection of my phone case, which is a shiny copper and black color. Hope it is OK with my watermark - please let me know if you need it removed. Thank you!


----------



## roxta

roxta said:


> Hi Corame,
> Item: Sac De Jour Baby in Pearl Grey
> Listing Number: 132176265693
> Seller: glamourluxus11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Bag-/132176265693?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=pKqZGhBDlmDSedclnr5LrKggEe4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Just wanted to include some of my own photos as well. Note that you might see the reflection of my phone case, which is a shiny copper and black color. Hope it is OK with my watermark - please let me know if you need it removed. Thank you!


Last photo of padlock (still with plastic coating). It looks gold due to the reflection from my phone case.


----------



## lalaland05

Hello there,

I am planning to purchase this preloved sac de jour baby bag and wonder if someone could lend an eye to see if it is really authentic (this is will be my first designer bag - and one that I've only allowed myself to purchase after getting accepted to grad school). It's not pristine but the price is very good. 

In one particular photo the seller sent me, the "n" in the "Laurent" of the inner leather tag looks like an "m" to me...but in another photo, it seems fine. I will inspect that closely if I do decide to go ahead with the sale.

Any help is much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## lalaland05

lalaland05 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am planning to purchase this preloved sac de jour baby bag and wonder if someone could lend an eye to see if it is really authentic (this is will be my first designer bag - and one that I've only allowed myself to purchase after getting accepted to grad school). It's not pristine but the price is very good.
> 
> In one particular photo the seller sent me, the "n" in the "Laurent" of the inner leather tag looks like an "m" to me...but in another photo, it seems fine. I will inspect that closely if I do decide to go ahead with the sale.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated! Thank you



And a few more photos here:


----------



## Alana1981

Can someone authenticate this for me?

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/589f7193291a356dec030901


----------



## corame

Alana1981 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't posted for ages, but have been craving an old-school YSL Downtown after selling mine two years ago. Can someone authenticate this one from Fashionphile?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-medium-downtown-black-158667
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji173]️



Authentic


----------



## corame

roxta said:


> Last photo of padlock (still with plastic coating). It looks gold due to the reflection from my phone case.
> View attachment 3710302



Authentic


----------



## corame

lalaland05 said:


> And a few more photos here:



I do not authenticate without a valid link


----------



## corame

Alana1981 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/589f7193291a356dec030901



I need some close up pictures


----------



## lalaland05

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link



Here is the link (the sale post is via a closed FB group for local Luxury Designer sales, so please let me know if the link doesn't work): https://www.facebook.com/groups/786...32694460109670/?sale_post_id=1432694460109670

And thank you so much again in advance for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## roxta

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Corame! I did all my research beforehand but it's hard to be completely confident without your expertise.


----------



## sahn42

Please help me authenticate this item! thank you so much!! 

Item: 
*NWT SAINT LAURENT MSRP $1550 V FLAP CALFSKIN LEATHER BABY CROSSBODY CHAIN BAG*

Listing Number:
Seller: rbar2007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-SAINT-L...008672?hash=item36194249e0:g:a7AAAOSw5UZZAAMq
Comments:


----------



## corame

roxta said:


> Thank you, Corame! I did all my research beforehand but it's hard to be completely confident without your expertise.



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## corame

sahn42 said:


> Please help me authenticate this item! thank you so much!!
> 
> Item:
> *NWT SAINT LAURENT MSRP $1550 V FLAP CALFSKIN LEATHER BABY CROSSBODY CHAIN BAG*
> 
> Listing Number:
> Seller: rbar2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-SAINT-L...008672?hash=item36194249e0:g:a7AAAOSw5UZZAAMq
> Comments:



Pictures are unclear. I need to see clear stamps imprints logos etc


----------



## sahn42

corame said:


> Pictures are unclear. I need to see clear stamps imprints logos etc


Thanks for the prompt reply! If the pictures are unclear, should I steer clear of this item? Thank you!!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Leather Gold Tone "Y" Logo Zip Around Purse
Listing Number:122521447082
Seller:ke_yin2
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...447082?hash=item1c86d8eaaa:g:ngsAAOSwYXVYxzFg


----------



## ayp19

I would truly appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent High School Satchel in Black
Listing Number: 4061187
Seller: Qingyuan
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-4061187.shtml


----------



## ayp19

Could you also authenticate this bag too? 

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet in Dark Anthracite
Listing Number: 4037045
Seller: Vanessa (http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-663574.shtml)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...y-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-4037045.shtml


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you have a look at this vintage bag. Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate you opinion every time [emoji8]

Item name: Sac Yves Saint Laurent / Borsa Bag
Listing no: 172702479509
Seller: modamilano-82
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172702479509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kate666

Please authenticate this clutch for me.First purchase, I just paid it online  Thanks a lot!


----------



## .aj.

.aj. said:


> I really appreciate the response - I have asked the seller for pictures of the inside where it says where the bag is made and of the buckles etc. Thank you so much and I will respond to this thread when I receive them.



Please see these that were sent to me from the seller


----------



## .aj.

corame said:


> Ok. I'm here



Apologies for the multiple posts, however, here are a few more pictures!


----------



## Missatomicbomb

Dear All,
Could you help me authenticate this Ysl Collage bag?
Item: ysl collage mono medium
Listing Number:
Seller: private seller from italy
Link: http://www.subito.it/vi/208983025.htm


----------



## khristyllized

Could you please authenticate this.


----------



## jlm778

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate the below baby sac de jour:
Item name: Sac De Jour Baby - dark gray
Listing no: 222532005625
Seller: mengotti
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...ur-Baby-size-dark-grey-BEAUTIFUL/222532005625
Thank you!


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Leather Gold Tone "Y" Logo Zip Around Purse
> Listing Number:122521447082
> Seller:ke_yin2
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-...447082?hash=item1c86d8eaaa:g:ngsAAOSwYXVYxzFg



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

ayp19 said:


> I would truly appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent High School Satchel in Black
> Listing Number: 4061187
> Seller: Qingyuan
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-4061187.shtml



Pictures are not enough


----------



## corame

ayp19 said:


> Could you also authenticate this bag too?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet in Dark Anthracite
> Listing Number: 4037045
> Seller: Vanessa (http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-663574.shtml)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...y-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-4037045.shtml



I'm not able to authenticate with 4 pictures!!!
I need stamps and details.


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you have a look at this vintage bag. Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate you opinion every time [emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Sac Yves Saint Laurent / Borsa Bag
> Listing no: 172702479509
> Seller: modamilano-82
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172702479509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Cute vintage bag


----------



## MishaTo

corame said:


> Cute vintage bag



I took the chance and bought it so I'm relieved to hear that it's authentic [emoji1][emoji1376]

I wish I got your expertise and could spot the authentic items myself. Thank you for your help again Corame [emoji8]


----------



## corame

.aj. said:


> Apologies for the multiple posts, however, here are a few more pictures!



It looks off to me, to be honest. I woukd skip it.


----------



## corame

Missatomicbomb said:


> Dear All,
> Could you help me authenticate this Ysl Collage bag?
> Item: ysl collage mono medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller: private seller from italy
> Link: http://www.subito.it/vi/208983025.htm



I would like to see the receipt in full, not in pices. It dosent show anything like that and I believe it's something wrong.


----------



## corame

jlm778 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate the below baby sac de jour:
> Item name: Sac De Jour Baby - dark gray
> Listing no: 222532005625
> Seller: mengotti
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...ur-Baby-size-dark-grey-BEAUTIFUL/222532005625
> Thank you!



It looks authentic. Still, post your own pictures upon receiving it, maybe seller used someone else pics (it happends sometimes).


----------



## jlm778

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Still, post your own pictures upon receiving it, maybe seller used someone else pics (it happends sometimes).


Thank you so much for your prompt response - will do!


----------



## Xelyar

Hello, could you please take a look at this wallet on chain? I purchased it from Ssense and I know they're an authorized retailer, but the location of the serial number is different than usual. I expected it to be on the backside of the middle compartment, not the front. I contacted YSL customer service and it seems as if the location could be either in the front or the back of the middle compartment, but I just want to make sure. Thanks a lot!
Item: Beige Quilted Monogram Chain Wallet Bag
Seller: ssense.com
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...ige-quilted-monogram-chain-wallet-bag/1831323


----------



## IzzyR

Item: Saint Laurent Moujik (Small)
Listing Number: 
Seller: Via Vestiaire (Seller: Vanessa) see link below
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3792826.shtml

Comments: so this is my first post on the forum (yay!) as it's the first bag I've purchased pre-loved! I've already purchased this and it has arrived! Very happy but concern re authenticity as I've heard Vestiaire aren't always reliable. Can someone confirm authenticity? These are all my pics. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy to post additional pictures. Thank you


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Item:YSL CABAS RIVE GAUCHE BAG
Listing Number:252970800565
Seller:truly_pandora201
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252970800565 
Comments: hi Corame please could you look at this for me, Thank you!!!


----------



## corame

Xelyar said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this wallet on chain? I purchased it from Ssense and I know they're an authorized retailer, but the location of the serial number is different than usual. I expected it to be on the backside of the middle compartment, not the front. I contacted YSL customer service and it seems as if the location could be either in the front or the back of the middle compartment, but I just want to make sure. Thanks a lot!
> Item: Beige Quilted Monogram Chain Wallet Bag
> Seller: ssense.com
> Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...ige-quilted-monogram-chain-wallet-bag/1831323



Could you take another picture with the Made in Italy stamp pls ?


----------



## corame

IzzyR said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Moujik (Small)
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Via Vestiaire (Seller: Vanessa) see link below
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...her-crossbody-bag-saint-laurent-3792826.shtml
> 
> Comments: so this is my first post on the forum (yay!) as it's the first bag I've purchased pre-loved! I've already purchased this and it has arrived! Very happy but concern re authenticity as I've heard Vestiaire aren't always reliable. Can someone confirm authenticity? These are all my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718594
> View attachment 3718595
> View attachment 3718596
> View attachment 3718597
> View attachment 3718598
> View attachment 3718599
> View attachment 3718600
> View attachment 3718601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to post additional pictures. Thank you



Looks fine to me


----------



## corame

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item:YSL CABAS RIVE GAUCHE BAG
> Listing Number:252970800565
> Seller:truly_pandora201
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252970800565
> Comments: hi Corame please could you look at this for me, Thank you!!!



I would skip it


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

corame said:


> I would skip it



I will then, Thank you for helping me out Corame, truly appreciate it x


----------



## KLF1990

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
Seller: luxeitfwd.com.au
Link: http://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-small-510.html 
Comments: Website guarantees authenticity however would greatly appreciate a second opinion. Please let me know if more photos are required. Thanks!


----------



## Xelyar

corame said:


> Could you take another picture with the Made in Italy stamp pls ?


Hope these are sufficient, thanks!


----------



## bellchids

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Crocodile Embossed Leather
Seller: 0010nichols
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...217098?hash=item2f04d0360a:g:JnYAAOSw3gJZJ3po
Comments: Just wanting to know if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Xelyar

corame said:


> Could you take another picture with the Made in Italy stamp pls ?





Xelyar said:


> Hope these are sufficient, thanks!
> View attachment 3719593
> View attachment 3719605
> View attachment 3719607



Apologies for the multiple posts, but here are a couple side-by-side photos with an authentic key holder of the same color, if it helps.


----------



## corame

KLF1990 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
> Seller: luxeitfwd.com.au
> Link: http://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-small-510.html
> Comments: Website guarantees authenticity however would greatly appreciate a second opinion. Please let me know if more photos are required. Thanks!
> View attachment 3719567
> View attachment 3719573
> View attachment 3719568
> View attachment 3719569
> View attachment 3719570
> View attachment 3719576
> View attachment 3719581



It looks fine to me


----------



## corame

Xelyar said:


> Hope these are sufficient, thanks!
> View attachment 3719593
> View attachment 3719605
> View attachment 3719607



This is not authentic in my opinion


----------



## bellchids

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Crocodile Embossed Leather
Seller: 0010nichols
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-In-Black-Crocodile-Embossed-Leather-/201944217098?hash=item2f04d0360a:g:JnYAAOSw3gJZJ3po
Comments: Just wanting to know if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Dear authenticator,

"Hopping over" to get some help. This is my 1st Saint Laurant bag. Sorry that i don't know the name of this bag. Appreciate your help in authenticating it. Pardon me if i didn't post it correctly & do let me know if you need more photos.

TIA !!!


----------



## .aj.

corame said:


> It looks off to me, to be honest. I woukd skip it.




Thank you SOO much - can't even tell you how much I appreciate this!


----------



## dinoxo

Hey guys! I'm looking to see if somebody could authenticate this Sac De Jour. I was looking to sell this bag and went online to see the specifics of it, but I couldn't find it anywhere, and I started to question its authenticity because he Model type does not seem to appear anywhere. The bag is real leather and the details look correct, but I'm panicking because there are really good super fakes. I also bought it from Overstock, thinking it was a safe site, but I recently stared to see some reviews that they did sell fake bags. I'd just like to make sure, especially if I do end up selling it because the last thing I want to do is sell someone a fake bag! 

Thank you for taking the time to help me! I really appreciate it.


----------



## corame

bellchids said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small Crocodile Embossed Leather
> Seller: 0010nichols
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-In-Black-Crocodile-Embossed-Leather-/201944217098?hash=item2f04d0360a:g:JnYAAOSw3gJZJ3po
> Comments: Just wanting to know if this is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3720239
> View attachment 3720240
> View attachment 3720241
> View attachment 3720242
> View attachment 3720243
> View attachment 3720244
> View attachment 3720245
> View attachment 3720246
> View attachment 3720247
> View attachment 3720248



Fake


----------



## corame

dinoxo said:


> View attachment 3721038
> View attachment 3721039
> View attachment 3721041
> View attachment 3721045
> View attachment 3721048
> View attachment 3721050
> View attachment 3721054
> 
> View attachment 3721062
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I'm looking to see if somebody could authenticate this Sac De Jour. I was looking to sell this bag and went online to see the specifics of it, but I couldn't find it anywhere, and I started to question its authenticity because he Model type does not seem to appear anywhere. The bag is real leather and the details look correct, but I'm panicking because there are really good super fakes. I also bought it from Overstock, thinking it was a safe site, but I recently stared to see some reviews that they did sell fake bags. I'd just like to make sure, especially if I do end up selling it because the last thing I want to do is sell someone a fake bag!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me! I really appreciate it.



Not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## corame

.aj. said:


> Thank you SOO much - can't even tell you how much I appreciate this!



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## dinoxo

corame said:


> Not authenticating without a valid link.



Hi! I'm sorry. I didn't realize that you needed a link to authenticate it. I don't have a link since the bag is already in my possession, and I bought it a year ago so the link is long gone by now. 

Can it still be authenticated? 

I'm really sorry about the link and I understand if it can't be authenticated it this way if that goes against the rules but thank you anyways!


----------



## Bkc2013

Item: Monogram Saint Laurent Wallet Chain Wallet
Listing number: 122526344229
Seller: Fradallon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Yv...iNcbst0x1RCqoIHa%2Fak%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this ysl bag? I'm a little worried about it coming from Hong Kong. I also requested additional photos of the hardware and stamps but thought I'd start here while I waited. Thank you all for any help or advice!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi corame, Can u kindly help me with #15342. Sorry that i don't have a link, as im dealing with a trade deal.

Appreciate.





peacebabe said:


> View attachment 3720405
> 
> View attachment 3720406
> View attachment 3720407
> View attachment 3720408
> View attachment 3720409
> View attachment 3720410
> View attachment 3720411
> View attachment 3720412
> View attachment 3720413
> View attachment 3720414
> 
> 
> Dear authenticator,
> 
> "Hopping over" to get some help. This is my 1st Saint Laurant bag. Sorry that i don't know the name of this bag. Appreciate your help in authenticating it. Pardon me if i didn't post it correctly & do let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> TIA !!!


----------



## blackcherry88

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Black Smooth Leather with Croc Embossed Trim (Leather Lining, Not Bonded Leather)
Listing Number: 1513486
Seller: Reebonz Singapore
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/saint-laurent/bags/saint-laurent-classic-small-sac-de-jour-1513486
Comments: Reebonz is a pretty prominent branded goods retailer in Singapore invested by the local TV broadcaster. The website guarantees authenticity but there were complaints on the Prada and Balenciaga side of PF with regard to the website in the past. Just to seek a second opinion here and a peace of mind since the serial number looks odd also (it starts with YSL xxxx... instead of GNR/FMR/PNR like other authentic Sac De Jour on the thread)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aledemip

HELP! I bought a WOC from ysl.com , The packaging seems good and it came with an authenticity card, however, I found something odd. The logo is located in a different place than all the other pictures I've seen, even the one from their website. Instead of being on the flap, it's on top of the credit card compartment (see pictures). I obviously purchased from a reputable place (their website), but what if someone in the warehouse switched the real one with a fake? I might be overthinking this but ALL the WOCs I've seen have the logo on the flap below the closure.... Could they have changed the design in 2017?? This is my first big purchase so I'm nervous 

Thanks!

The serial number is: GBL 377828 0317
The card  says: 2017 3 00928 377828 BOW01 1000
YSL C.WALL(153Y)MONO


----------



## adore.123

Item name: ysl college Monogram large bag
Comments : photos are taken by myself. Greatly appreciate an expert can help verify the bag authenticity. Thanks a lot!

View attachment 3721756
View attachment 3721759
View attachment 3721761
View attachment 3721762
View attachment 3721763
View attachment 3721764
View attachment 3721765
View attachment 3721766
View attachment 3721767
View attachment 3721768


----------



## corame

Bkc2013 said:


> Item: Monogram Saint Laurent Wallet Chain Wallet
> Listing number: 122526344229
> Seller: Fradallon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Yv...iNcbst0x1RCqoIHa%2Fak%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this ysl bag? I'm a little worried about it coming from Hong Kong. I also requested additional photos of the hardware and stamps but thought I'd start here while I waited. Thank you all for any help or advice!



I need close up with all prints pls


----------



## corame

peacebabe said:


> Hi corame, Can u kindly help me with #15342. Sorry that i don't have a link, as im dealing with a trade deal.
> 
> Appreciate.



I'm not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## corame

blackcherry88 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Black Smooth Leather with Croc Embossed Trim (Leather Lining, Not Bonded Leather)
> Listing Number: 1513486
> Seller: Reebonz Singapore
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/saint-laurent/bags/saint-laurent-classic-small-sac-de-jour-1513486
> Comments: Reebonz is a pretty prominent branded goods retailer in Singapore invested by the local TV broadcaster. The website guarantees authenticity but there were complaints on the Prada and Balenciaga side of PF with regard to the website in the past. Just to seek a second opinion here and a peace of mind since the serial number looks odd also (it starts with YSL xxxx... instead of GNR/FMR/PNR like other authentic Sac De Jour on the thread)
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3721508
> View attachment 3721509
> View attachment 3721510
> 
> View attachment 3721511
> View attachment 3721512
> View attachment 3721513
> 
> View attachment 3721512
> View attachment 3721513
> View attachment 3721516
> 
> View attachment 3721514
> View attachment 3721519
> View attachment 3721521



I know. We had some issues here as well with them. This one looks authentic


----------



## blackcherry88

corame said:


> I know. We had some issues here as well with them. This one looks authentic



OMG thanks corame!!! I was pretty alarmed because the serial number is exactly the same as the full croc embossed one on bellchids' post and it left me sleepless all night (it's 5am here in Singapore), and they haven't got back to me about the missing 'Contrôle' card... now I can go to sleep for a while but most probably I will pop by the boutique to look at the serial number and the details on their bags to be really really sure and confirm the authenticity (OCPD here).

Btw do u have any idea what's up with the serial number? How can things be so different...? And the 7016 at the end seems strange also (because for the rest I half-guessed/deduced tt the last 4 digits might be the MMYY format of the production date of the bag)...


----------



## corame

aledemip said:


> HELP! I bought a WOC from ysl.com , The packaging seems good and it came with an authenticity card, however, I found something odd. The logo is located in a different place than all the other pictures I've seen, even the one from their website. Instead of being on the flap, it's on top of the credit card compartment (see pictures). I obviously purchased from a reputable place (their website), but what if someone in the warehouse switched the real one with a fake? I might be overthinking this but ALL the WOCs I've seen have the logo on the flap below the closure.... Could they have changed the design in 2017?? This is my first big purchase so I'm nervous
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The serial number is: GBL 377828 0317
> The card  says: 2017 3 00928 377828 BOW01 1000
> YSL C.WALL(153Y)MONO
> 
> View attachment 3721658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721654



Can you take me another pic of the code pls? Is it stamped or written?


----------



## Katew_1987

Hi can you please authenticate this medium Kate bag with grained leather, the serial pocket is so tight I struggle to read or photograph the serial number but I've done my best

sorry for the photo overload: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_Sz5iMJFpe5Z3B1WjI2Nnc5U2s?usp=sharing


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

I help this link is fine with you. It's for post #15342

https://carousell.com/p/trade-sell-bnib-saint-laurent-tassel-shopper-tote-ysl,-hermes,-prada,-balenciaga,-ysl,-burberry,-gucci,-ferragamo,-lv,-michael-kors,-coach,-kate-spade,-mcm,-fendi,-louis-vuitton,-pandora,-mont-blanc,-tony-burch,-loewe-102131425/?ref=search&ref_query=saint laurent tassel shopper tote&ref_rank=0&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=saint%20laurent%20tassel%20shopper%20tote

Thank you



corame said:


> I'm not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## Sophierose

Hi everyone,
I've recently purchased this YSL bag through eBay. This is my first ysl purchase and I am not as familiar on what to look for, I believe the bag is authenticate but would just like some clarification to confirm my thoughts. The bag came with a box, dust bag, authenticity card and a contrôlée card. 
Thanks in advance for everyone's help!


----------



## corame

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I help this link is fine with you. It's for post #15342
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/trade-sell-bnib-saint-laurent-tassel-shopper-tote-ysl,-hermes,-prada,-balenciaga,-ysl,-burberry,-gucci,-ferragamo,-lv,-michael-kors,-coach,-kate-spade,-mcm,-fendi,-louis-vuitton,-pandora,-mont-blanc,-tony-burch,-loewe-102131425/?ref=search&ref_query=saint laurent tassel shopper tote&ref_rank=0&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=saint%20laurent%20tassel%20shopper%20tote
> 
> Thank you



The pics are not working


----------



## corame

Sophierose said:


> View attachment 3722496
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I've recently purchased this YSL bag through eBay. This is my first ysl purchase and I am not as familiar on what to look for, I believe the bag is authenticate but would just like some clarification to confirm my thoughts. The bag came with a box, dust bag, authenticity card and a contrôlée card.
> Thanks in advance for everyone's help!



You need to add the link you bought this from


----------



## Sophierose

This is the link to which I purchased the bag from 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-...-Never-Used-/232335820994?txnId=1445462715013


----------



## Acel0301

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
Listing Number: 112431668126
Seller: willierosenbal-0
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Saint-Lau...ther-Black-Shoulder-Bag-/112431668126?txnId=0
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## corame

Sophierose said:


> This is the link to which I purchased the bag from
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-...-Never-Used-/232335820994?txnId=1445462715013



I'm afraidyou got another bag then the one in the pictures and it is a fake one.


----------



## corame

Acel0301 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number: 112431668126
> Seller: willierosenbal-0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Saint-Lau...ther-Black-Shoulder-Bag-/112431668126?txnId=0
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.



Off. Skip it


----------



## aledemip

corame said:


> Can you take me another pic of the code pls? Is it stamped or written?


Thanks! This is the best picture I could get without stretching the bag too much...  Seems to be stamped I guess?


----------



## Sophierose

Okay thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ShaneF

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
Listing Number:192197238982
Seller: r2rfindsfashion 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...-/192197238982?ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:3160
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## ShaneF

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
Listing Number: 292102891524
Seller: pillowpet2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292102891524?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## corame

ShaneF said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number:192197238982
> Seller: r2rfindsfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...-/192197238982?ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:3160
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.



I need to see the prints code and everything else inside.


----------



## ShaneF

corame said:


> I need to see the prints code and everything else inside.


Thank You - Will do
 Can you take a peek at the second one please?


----------



## misha_fyedka

Item: Saint Laurent Toy LouLou Monogram Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 467072DV706
Seller: Browns Warehouse via Farfetch 
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-item-12143911.aspx?storeid=9359&ffref=hd_bag 

Comments: I bought this bag and got it in the mail today. Its my first time buying a YSL/Saint Laurent bag and also first time shopping on Farfetch so i'd appreciate if this community could help me verify the authenticity. Bag came with everything: Box, Dust Bag, Authenticity card, serial number engraved. See attached pictures as well.


----------



## YSLLV

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Medium Tassel Crossbody
Listing Number: 222540600901
Seller: jackiedelshad616
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...sh=item33d0741645:g:7WMAAOSwKytZKfI~#payCntId
Comments: Hello, Please help me authenticate this, this will be my first designer purchase and I just want to make sure it's not a fake. There are several pictures on the listing. Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it since it will be my first purchase.


----------



## YSLLV

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Gold Tassel Satchel Crocodile Suede Lining
Listing Number:
232357940599
Seller: zhubiyin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232357940599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello, Please help me authenticate this purse, This will be my first designer purchase and I am afraid of it being a fake. Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help, since it's going to be my first designer purchase


----------



## corame

misha_fyedka said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Toy LouLou Monogram Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 467072DV706
> Seller: Browns Warehouse via Farfetch
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-item-12143911.aspx?storeid=9359&ffref=hd_bag
> 
> Comments: I bought this bag and got it in the mail today. Its my first time buying a YSL/Saint Laurent bag and also first time shopping on Farfetch so i'd appreciate if this community could help me verify the authenticity. Bag came with everything: Box, Dust Bag, Authenticity card, serial number engraved. See attached pictures as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726334
> View attachment 3726335
> View attachment 3726336



Authentic


----------



## corame

YSLLV said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Medium Tassel Crossbody
> Listing Number: 222540600901
> Seller: jackiedelshad616
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...sh=item33d0741645:g:7WMAAOSwKytZKfI~#payCntId
> Comments: Hello, Please help me authenticate this, this will be my first designer purchase and I just want to make sure it's not a fake. There are several pictures on the listing. Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it since it will be my first purchase.



Fake


----------



## corame

YSLLV said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Gold Tassel Satchel Crocodile Suede Lining
> Listing Number:
> 232357940599
> Seller: zhubiyin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232357940599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello, Please help me authenticate this purse, This will be my first designer purchase and I am afraid of it being a fake. Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help, since it's going to be my first designer purchase



I need to see the imprint code and label inside also


----------



## ShaneF

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
Listing Number: 292102891524
Seller: pillowpet2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292102891524?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## YSLLV

[ATTACH





corame said:


> I need to see the imprint code and label inside also


Hello I was able to get these pics of the code from the seller, please let me know if this looks good. she mentioned that the code was tucked in the inner pocket and so it was hard to get a picture clearly.
 and here is the original info on the purse:
Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Gold Tassel Satchel Crocodile Suede Lining
Listing Number:
232357940599
Seller: zhubiyin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232357940599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller is offering box, dustbag and cards along with purchase. Thank you so much for your help, this will be a first designer purchase for me so I am really making sure its authentic!


----------



## misha_fyedka

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! 
Pretty satisfied knowing that my purchase was good. If you get a chance could you answer two more of my questions:
1) Can you help me confirm that new YSL dust bags and boxes don't have Paris imprinted below the SAINT LAURENT name? (I called the store and they said this is true.)
2) I've seen some Toy Lou Lou's that have the monogram logo placement slightly lower than the one shown in my pictures on my bag. Why is this? Is the new logo placement because of the new season? 
Thank you again!


----------



## girlwithabag

Dear Users,

I'm a first time poster, and unfortunately am unable to post in the required format as this authentication request is in regards to a bag I bought over 3 years ago.
I purchased a Saint Laurent chyc clutcht from a seller who at the time looked reliable, with multiple luxury bags in their listing, and all positive feedback, however after purchasing a Sac De Jour from the boutique last week I noticed significiant differences between the authenticity cards of the boutique bag and that provided from the seller on ebay.

Seller name 3+ years ago was teatrodiroma, and is now mengotti
No item number available
Given the purchase was from Jan 2014 I haven't access to it in my archive of purhcases, nor have I an item number - the purchase was made through skrill, which was at the time an accepted payment form by ebay, and unlike paypal they do not list the item number.

Please see attached images - your input is much appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Elle


----------



## Kareenn

Pls authenticate this bag.
Ysl easy.
Already bought it hence no link. 
Thank you!










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pls authenticate this bag.
Ysl easy.
Already bought it hence no link. 
Thank you!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Item:  Authentic Saint Laurent West Hollywood Flap Bag Black $2290
Listing:  222536380164
Seller: missyabc123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222536380164?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi! Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mary wu

Hi, can someone authenticate  this YSL Kate Monogram. Thank you!  
List #: 3081267801
Seller: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/6126303801.html


----------



## corame

ShaneF said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number: 292102891524
> Seller: pillowpet2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292102891524?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.



Skip it


----------



## Deesie2000

Item: Saint Laurent Wallet Clutch
Listing Number: 152584074555
Seller: miragecosmetics
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152584074555?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Please can someone let me know if this is authentic

Thank you in advance


----------



## YSLLV

corame said:


> I need to see the imprint code and label inside also


Hello Corame, just posting this again, incased it was missed. I won the bid on this, but will not pay the seller until you have authenticated it. Thank you so much.  

Hello I was able to get these pics of the code from the seller, please let me know if this looks good. she mentioned that the code was tucked in the inner pocket and so it was hard to get a picture clearly.
and here is the original info on the purse:
Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Gold Tassel Satchel Crocodile Suede Lining
Listing Number:
232357940599
Seller: zhubiyin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232357940599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller is offering box, dustbag and cards along with purchase. Thank you so much for your help, this will be a first designer purchase for me so I am really making sure its authentic!


----------



## MCC1

Can you help me to indentify if it is a authentic bag? The saler says that it is from the 70's.
Thank you


----------



## vesna

Kareenn said:


> Pls authenticate this bag.
> Ysl easy.
> Already bought it hence no link.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3728157
> View attachment 3728158
> View attachment 3728161
> View attachment 3728164
> View attachment 3728168
> View attachment 3728170
> View attachment 3728172
> View attachment 3728173
> View attachment 3728169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls authenticate this bag.
> Ysl easy.
> Already bought it hence no link.
> Thank you!


I am sorry that you have it already, this is a fake bag, next time try here first to avoid problems


----------



## Xelyar

After probably receiving a fake woc from Ssense, I ordered another one from Saks. And then a couple days later, I found another on Ssense in stock on sale, so I got it as well. I am now paranoid after getting the first fake, so I thought I'd get these authenticated. I've looked over all three bags, and I did see a couple differences, even in the later two ones (a lot more minor though), but I'm not quite sure what to make of them. Thanks a lot, I really really appreciate this.

Here's the first one, part 1:
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Mattelasse Leather Chain Wallet
Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue
Link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...gclid=CNzqkKTYjtQCFQiEfgodmoQBwg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Xelyar

Xelyar said:


> After probably receiving a fake woc from Ssense, I ordered another one from Saks. And then a couple days later, I found another on Ssense in stock on sale, so I got it as well. I am now paranoid after getting the first fake, so I thought I'd get these authenticated. I've looked over all three bags, and I did see a couple differences, even in the later two ones (a lot more minor though), but I'm not quite sure what to make of them. Thanks a lot, I really really appreciate this.
> 
> Here's the first one, part 1:
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Monogram Mattelasse Leather Chain Wallet
> Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue
> Link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446744488&site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001&gclid=CNzqkKTYjtQCFQiEfgodmoQBwg&gclsrc=aw.ds


...continued, same bag from Saks:


----------



## Xelyar

Xelyar said:


> ...continued, same bag from Saks:
> View attachment 3730840
> View attachment 3730841
> View attachment 3730842
> View attachment 3730843


Here is the second bag, part 1:
Item: Saint Laurent Beige Quilted Monogram Chain Wallet Bag
Seller: Ssense
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...ige-quilted-monogram-chain-wallet-bag/1831323


----------



## Xelyar

Xelyar said:


> Here is the second bag, part 1:
> Item: Saint Laurent Beige Quilted Monogram Chain Wallet Bag
> Seller: Ssense
> Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...ige-quilted-monogram-chain-wallet-bag/1831323
> View attachment 3730844
> View attachment 3730845
> View attachment 3730846
> View attachment 3730847
> View attachment 3730848
> View attachment 3730851
> View attachment 3730854
> View attachment 3730856
> View attachment 3730857
> View attachment 3730858


And part 2 of second woc (final post):


----------



## Rottarina

hello everyone, ill be very appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this bag i couldn't find proper name of bag seller told me that its limited bag


----------



## corame

Deesie2000 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Wallet Clutch
> Listing Number: 152584074555
> Seller: miragecosmetics
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152584074555?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please can someone let me know if this is authentic
> 
> Thank you in advance



Pics not clear and not enough


----------



## corame

YSLLV said:


> Hello Corame, just posting this again, incased it was missed. I won the bid on this, but will not pay the seller until you have authenticated it. Thank you so much.
> 
> Hello I was able to get these pics of the code from the seller, please let me know if this looks good. she mentioned that the code was tucked in the inner pocket and so it was hard to get a picture clearly.
> and here is the original info on the purse:
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Gold Tassel Satchel Crocodile Suede Lining
> Listing Number:
> 232357940599
> Seller: zhubiyin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232357940599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller is offering box, dustbag and cards along with purchase. Thank you so much for your help, this will be a first designer purchase for me so I am really making sure its authentic!



The pics are totally unclear


----------



## corame

MCC1 said:


> Can you help me to indentify if it is a authentic bag? The saler says that it is from the 70's.
> Thank you



I'm not able to zoom them so I cant see the details


----------



## corame

Xelyar said:


> And part 2 of second woc (final post):
> View attachment 3730866
> View attachment 3730867
> View attachment 3730868
> View attachment 3730869
> View attachment 3730871



They both look fine to me.
Authentic for sure!


----------



## corame

Rottarina said:


> hello everyone, ill be very appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this bag i couldn't find proper name of bag seller told me that its limited bag



Not authenticating without a valid link.


----------



## Deesie2000

corame said:


> Pics not clear and not enough



Thank you. The seller has sent me the following pictures do these help?View media item 2938View media item 2937View media item 2936View media item 2935


----------



## ShaneF

corame said:


> Skip it


Thanks


----------



## StefaniJoy

StefaniJoy said:


> Item:  Authentic Saint Laurent West Hollywood Flap Bag Black $2290
> Listing:  222536380164
> Seller: missyabc123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222536380164?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi! Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much for your help!



Can anyone help me authenticate this??


----------



## ChristyLS

I'm considering this bag and I'd love some help determining if it's authentic or not. Thanks!

Item: YSL Easy Bag
Listing #: I didn't see one
Seller: jessicapacz
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/591c7b36b4188e6fa60096b1

It looks real to me but I'm completely inexperienced in designer bags. Thanks again!


----------



## corame

StefaniJoy said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this??



I want to see the core and the card


----------



## corame

ChristyLS said:


> I'm considering this bag and I'd love some help determining if it's authentic or not. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Easy Bag
> Listing #: I didn't see one
> Seller: jessicapacz
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/591c7b36b4188e6fa60096b1
> 
> It looks real to me but I'm completely inexperienced in designer bags. Thanks again!



Fake


----------



## ChristyLS

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## ChristyLS

corame said:


> Fake



Corame, could you tell me what helped you spot it as a fake? Aside from the price which I just assumed was because it was so damaged. I'm trying to learn how to better spot fakes and I'd appreciate your input. Thanks again.


----------



## paniani

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 3 Hour Bag
Listing #: 222517831347
Seller: designergoods7
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222517831347

Could you please also advise, what year/season was it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Svrvh

Hi! New to YSL and been eyeing this college bag. I read that it's a great bag! Hope our authenticators could help me with this one, please? The seller is reputable seller here in our country. Thank you very much! ❤️❤️

Item: YSL Medium college bag grey
Seller: luxonlineph
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVbS77lliny/?hl=en

Thank


----------



## YSLLV

corame said:


> The pics are totally unclear


Hello I received this bag and have taken the following pictures my self, please let me know what you think or if u need more zoomed in pics. Thank you very much, the purchase came with a box, a dustbag, authenticity cards. The serial number was embossed in the small pocket of the bag, the numbers read 634119•527412, the seller has been really kind about replying to my emails regarding this product. The dustbag has a white Cotton lining inside and fits the bag perfectly.


----------



## girlwithabag

corame said:


> I want to see the core and the card


Hi Corame,

My apologies if I have posted incorrectly or not followed standard procedure, I posted on June 11  (post #15353) and am wondering why no comments have been left to the authenticity (or lack thereof) of the bag in the post, but post's after mine were commented on. I look forward to hearing from yourself or someone else. Thank you


----------



## corame

paniani said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 3 Hour Bag
> Listing #: 222517831347
> Seller: designergoods7
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222517831347
> 
> Could you please also advise, what year/season was it?
> Thanks in advance.



Pictures are very unclear. I need codes, prints etc


----------



## corame

Svrvh said:


> Hi! New to YSL and been eyeing this college bag. I read that it's a great bag! Hope our authenticators could help me with this one, please? The seller is reputable seller here in our country. Thank you very much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Item: YSL Medium college bag grey
> Seller: luxonlineph
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVbS77lliny/?hl=en
> 
> Thank



I need close up pics with all prints


----------



## corame

YSLLV said:


> Hello I received this bag and have taken the following pictures my self, please let me know what you think or if u need more zoomed in pics. Thank you very much, the purchase came with a box, a dustbag, authenticity cards. The serial number was embossed in the small pocket of the bag, the numbers read 634119•527412, the seller has been really kind about replying to my emails regarding this product. The dustbag has a white Cotton lining inside and fits the bag perfectly.



It looks fine


----------



## girlwithabag

girlwithabag said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> My apologies if I have posted incorrectly or not followed standard procedure, I posted on June 11  (post #15353) and am wondering why no comments have been left to the authenticity (or lack thereof) of the bag in the post, but post's after mine were commented on. I look forward to hearing from yourself or someone else. Thank you


Could you please elaborate as to what you mean by core, and I have also put several pictures of the card in the original post, is it possible you might be thinking of another bag (mine is the tan chyc clutch - without chain).

Thanks again


----------



## girlwithabag

Can you please also help authenticate this bag?

I have yet to purchase it.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201944217098

Seller:
0010nichols


----------



## Svrvh

corame said:


> I need close up pics with all prints








Hope this helps. Thank you very much!


----------



## dee681

Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag:

item: New design nano sac de jour
listing number: Item #: 20954686 
seller: Theluxspot
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...monogramme-cross-body-bag-soft-pink-20954686/

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Svrvh

corame said:


> I need close up pics with all prints








Hope this helps. Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Can you please also help authenticate this bag?
> 
> I have yet to purchase it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201944217098
> 
> Seller:
> 0010nichols



Fake


----------



## corame

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3736351
> View attachment 3736352
> View attachment 3736354
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Thank you very much!



Fake


----------



## corame

dee681 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> item: New design nano sac de jour
> listing number: Item #: 20954686
> seller: Theluxspot
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...monogramme-cross-body-bag-soft-pink-20954686/
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you



I stopped authenticating products from Tradesy long ago, too many fakes


----------



## DiamondsAreForever

Can you please also help authenticate this bag? I been looking for it:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182626680939 
Seller:
Mobilaboratorie-0


----------



## girlwithabag

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you Corame, could you please also kindly give your thoughts on the Saint Laurent Tan chyc clutch I posted on 3 pages ago?

Many Thanks


----------



## simof

Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag:

item: Saint Laurent college bag medium
Listing number: 211607632
Seller: Teresa
Link: http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/saint-laurent-college-bag-medium-napoli-211607632.htm
Comments: The seller sent me more photos of the bag, unfortunately the bag does not have dustbag, no cards,has only the skin piece matelassé.
Do you think the bag is genuine?
thank you


----------



## paniani

corame said:


> Pictures are very unclear. I need codes, prints etc


Here are the additional pictures the seller sent me:
Hope this helps


----------



## prichuda

Dear Authenticators,

Please help me with this item

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage 
Listing Number: AK13446
Seller: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...eather-Vintage-GHW-GOOD-AK13446-/263048337951
Comments:

Thank you so much!


----------



## Iswear10

Hi Cora,

I bought this bag and believe it's fake. If you could please authetincate it. I would appreciate it. Thank you

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292147828646


----------



## corame

DiamondsAreForever said:


> Can you please also help authenticate this bag? I been looking for it:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182626680939
> Seller:
> Mobilaboratorie-0



It says it has been removed


----------



## corame

simof said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> item: Saint Laurent college bag medium
> Listing number: 211607632
> Seller: Teresa
> Link: http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/saint-laurent-college-bag-medium-napoli-211607632.htm
> Comments: The seller sent me more photos of the bag, unfortunately the bag does not have dustbag, no cards,has only the skin piece matelassé.
> Do you think the bag is genuine?
> thank you
> View attachment 3737222
> View attachment 3737224
> View attachment 3737226
> View attachment 3737238
> View attachment 3737266
> View attachment 3737269
> View attachment 3737275
> View attachment 3737308
> View attachment 3737310
> View attachment 3737321



Nope


----------



## corame

paniani said:


> Here are the additional pictures the seller sent me:
> Hope this helps



Authentic


----------



## corame

prichuda said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me with this item
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage
> Listing Number: AK13446
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...eather-Vintage-GHW-GOOD-AK13446-/263048337951
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Iswear10 said:


> Hi Cora,
> 
> I bought this bag and believe it's fake. If you could please authetincate it. I would appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292147828646



Yes it is


----------



## girlwithabag

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please advise if this item is authentic or not?












Thank you


----------



## prichuda

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so very much!


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please advise if this item is authentic or not?
> View attachment 3743055
> View attachment 3743056
> View attachment 3743057
> View attachment 3743058
> View attachment 3743059
> View attachment 3743060
> View attachment 3743061
> View attachment 3743062
> View attachment 3743063
> View attachment 3743064
> 
> 
> Thank you



1. You need to follow the thread format, you need a link and an item nr(any website with online shop has item nr)
2. I need CLEAR pictures. 
Please, dear users, I repeat, I dont have your items in my hands so I need CLEAR pictures and as many as possible.
3. I'm not all the time OnLine, I also have a life and a family, so please stop sending me private messages.


----------



## corame

prichuda said:


> Thank you so very much!



You are very welcome [emoji5]


----------



## walex

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Hunting Rucksack Navy Canvas Men
Listing Number:593adeb4eaf0307b1c031047
Seller: @angiesimpson
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Sa...sack-Navy-Canvas-Men-593adeb4eaf0307b1c031047
Comments: Has code embossed so I'm guessing it's authentic but just making sure. Thanks.


----------



## sjla93

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Compact Zip Around Wallet in black grain leather
Listing Number: 593f7b414e95a3c77c00c648
Seller: @lh23357
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Wallet-Women-Used-593f7b414e95a3c77c00c648
Comments: First time purchasing YSL and been on the hunt for a small compact monogram wallet. Thank you for helping!


----------



## bja1983

Hi, 
I was invited to a purse party in Los Angeles and was told up, down, left and right the bags were real.  I bought multiple bags only to come across the idea that they are not authentic.  Before I approach the seller I would like help authenticating the bags.  The most suspicious to me is a Saint Laurent bag I bought.  Attached are some pictures.  Can someone help me as to if this is real or not and what makes it that way?  
Thank you!


----------



## corame

walex said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Hunting Rucksack Navy Canvas Men
> Listing Number:593adeb4eaf0307b1c031047
> Seller: @angiesimpson
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Sa...sack-Navy-Canvas-Men-593adeb4eaf0307b1c031047
> Comments: Has code embossed so I'm guessing it's authentic but just making sure. Thanks.



It looks off to me. Need to see all imprints Saint Laurent pls


----------



## corame

sjla93 said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Compact Zip Around Wallet in black grain leather
> Listing Number: 593f7b414e95a3c77c00c648
> Seller: @lh23357
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Wallet-Women-Used-593f7b414e95a3c77c00c648
> Comments: First time purchasing YSL and been on the hunt for a small compact monogram wallet. Thank you for helping!



You need to ask the seller for close up pics with all imprints.


----------



## AnneliMB

Hi! Can anyone authenticate this for me? It's being sold in a closed group on Facebook.

Item: YSL Patent Small Clutch (said to be bought in Singapore) 
Seller: member of a buy & sell retail community on Facebook 
Comments
Flaws: some markings
Inclusion: dust bag and card.
Condition: 7/10 
Color: originally pink, but due to weather it's now red 

There's no "serial number" found inside the bag. I cannot assume all YSL bags should have it. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## AnneliMB

Update: Seller found the serial number on the back part of the pocket


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Would love if you could authenticate this saint laurent patent clutch! 
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Blue Patent Leather Large Clutch Bag
Listing Number: 371988906349
Seller: wesaveyou$
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...%3Af0017f1415c0a88bad81c6f0ffff70f9%7Ciid%3A1
Comments: Item ends in 2 days, would like to know authenticity before bidding 
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## corame

AnneliMB said:


> Update: Seller found the serial number on the back part of the pocket
> 
> View attachment 3746799



Fake


----------



## corame

Kay Adefuye said:


> Would love if you could authenticate this saint laurent patent clutch!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour Blue Patent Leather Large Clutch Bag
> Listing Number: 371988906349
> Seller: wesaveyou$
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...%3Af0017f1415c0a88bad81c6f0ffff70f9%7Ciid%3A1
> Comments: Item ends in 2 days, would like to know authenticity before bidding
> Thank you in advance!!!



Fake


----------



## BrendanB

Dear Authenticator, i would like to know if this bag is fake looking to buy it as a gift for my girlfriend 
Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 152601609435
Seller: fershash
Link: http://imgur.com/a/ohSVt


----------



## mateng04

Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour GHW
Listing Number:39870980003
Seller: Christy at kijiji Canada
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ntic-saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-bag/1271603539
Please authenticate this for me. Thanks


----------



## mateng04

mateng04 said:


> Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour GHW
> Listing Number: 885124817419
> Seller: Christy at kijiji Canada
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ntic-saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-bag/1271603539
> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks


----------



## BrendanB

Item: black sac de jour
Listing number: 2155044
Seller: bobbybossstyles
Link:https://www.grailed.com/listings/2155044-saint-laurent-paris-large-sac-de-jour
Ignore my previous post the seller wasn’t helpful. This seller is being really helpful and honest and would love to get it authenticated soon! Thank you


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour GHW
> Listing Number:39870980003
> Seller: Christy at kijiji Canada
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ntic-saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-bag/1271603539
> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks



Pictures not clear at all


----------



## Lanpham9812

Can someone help me to authenticate this bag please


----------



## Cathy1111

Can you please help authenticate this wallet on chain? Thank you! This is not an online seller.


----------



## mateng04

corame said:


> Pictures not clear at all


----------



## mateng04

mateng04 said:


> Item: YSL Small Sac De Jour GHW
> Listing Number:39870980003
> Seller: Christy at kijiji Canada
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ntic-saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-bag/1271603539
> Please authenticate this for me. Thanks


----------



## CallaBerry

Hi Corame,

Appreciate your expertise on authenticating this item

Item name: ysl sac du jour in Red
link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/ysl-sac-...ref_referrer=/candy.mcalling/&ref_sId=1033549
Seller: pom
Who took the pictures: seller
Remarks: asp seller,she bought it 2ndhand.As for the serial code,she says it has faded.

Pls see pics below


----------



## corame

Authentic


----------



## corame

CallaBerry said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Appreciate your expertise on authenticating this item
> 
> Item name: ysl sac du jour in Red
> link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/ysl-sac-...ref_referrer=/candy.mcalling/&ref_sId=1033549
> Seller: pom
> Who took the pictures: seller
> Remarks: asp seller,she bought it 2ndhand.As for the serial code,she says it has faded.
> 
> Pls see pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748772
> View attachment 3748776
> View attachment 3748781
> View attachment 3748785
> View attachment 3748786
> View attachment 3748787
> View attachment 3748788
> View attachment 3748789
> View attachment 3748791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748793



Fake


----------



## mateng04

corame said:


> Authentic


Hi Corame,
Wasn't sure if this was for my post or for the pink  sac betty.


----------



## CallaBerry

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks corame! It really is a terrible fake. Seller has been very adamant about it being genuine.well now Im sending her the link to this post


----------



## gunamich

Hallo,
Can someone help me tp authenticate this bag please? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Emma Risom Nielsen

Item: Saint Laurent sunset bag
Listing Number:
Seller: ohlalastore-288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: is this bag real?


----------



## girlwithabag




----------



## girlwithabag

Dear Authenticators,

Please see more pics from previous bag.

Thanks
Elnaz


----------



## rimadsab

Item:Saint Laurent College Monogram Bag Black LeatherListing Number:
Seller: vestrystreet
Link: http://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?qu=1&itemid=152608823511&transid=1583741894005Comments:


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Hi! Would love help with authenticating this YSL! 
Item: Saint laurent YSL medium kate monogram satchel leather shoulder handbag purse
Listing number: 292164596984
Seller: cowpantsb
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292164596984 
Comments: looks almost identical to a bag currently on the Nordstrom website


----------



## corame

gunamich said:


> Hallo,
> Can someone help me tp authenticate this bag please? Thank you for your help.



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

Emma Risom Nielsen said:


> Item: Saint Laurent sunset bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: ohlalastore-288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: is this bag real?



Fake


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please see more pics from previous bag.
> 
> Thanks
> Elnaz



Do you have the cards from another bag or where you have this clutch from? What year this was purchased ? 
The clutch looks good and authentic, the cards look weird.


----------



## corame

rimadsab said:


> Item:Saint Laurent College Monogram Bag Black LeatherListing Number:
> Seller: vestrystreet
> Link: http://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?qu=1&itemid=152608823511&transid=1583741894005Comments:



I need clear pictures with each stamp, detail.


----------



## corame

Kay Adefuye said:


> Hi! Would love help with authenticating this YSL!
> Item: Saint laurent YSL medium kate monogram satchel leather shoulder handbag purse
> Listing number: 292164596984
> Seller: cowpantsb
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292164596984
> Comments: looks almost identical to a bag currently on the Nordstrom website



To me it looks off. You can add pics of each stamp and detail so I can confirm.


----------



## rimadsab

corame said:


> I need clear pictures with each stamp, detail.


I will post more when I receive the bag. Thank you


----------



## girlwithabag

corame said:


> Do you have the cards from another bag or where you have this clutch from? What year this was purchased ?
> The clutch looks good and authentic, the cards look weird.


Dear Corame,

Thank you for your response. I am glad to hear the clutch looks good/authentic. I purchased the item in Jan 2014 from an ebay seller based in Romania. The seller was using an id (teatrodimoda) which is now an online boutique. I unfortunately do not have the cards of the bag I purchased from the boutique as it was purchased as a gift. I am not sure what to make of this, why authenticity cards that look clearly inauthentic would be sent with an authentic item. Is it possible the bag is a very high quality replice (in that instance however I would expect the authenticity cards to also be of high quality). Or is it possible the look of the authenticity cards has changed in the past 3 - 4 years? The first thing i picked up was the T in saint and laurent wasn't attached to the letter before it on the cards and there were also some typographical errors in the english section.

Thank you in advance for your thoughts and time.

Elnaz


----------



## Advo

Hello, could I please ask help authenticating this bag?

Item: Saint Laurent College bag
Listing Number: 162576919019
Seller: rubeneve-6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...919019?hash=item25da56e9eb:g:m1oAAOSw~e5ZUdWk
Comments: Something about the bag looks off?


----------



## corame

Advo said:


> Hello, could I please ask help authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent College bag
> Listing Number: 162576919019
> Seller: rubeneve-6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...919019?hash=item25da56e9eb:g:m1oAAOSw~e5ZUdWk
> Comments: Something about the bag looks off?



Fake


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Thank you in advance for your thoughts and time.
> 
> Elnaz



The clutch it's authentic for sure.
Cards have changed in the past years but from YSL to Saint Laurent.
I don't think it even matters why the cards are not good when those are just papers and not authenticity cards. Important is the bag. You can throw them away, there's nothing you can do with them.
Why you dont't ask the seller about this situation?


----------



## anj8

Hi kindly authenticate this please


----------



## Advo

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you very much for confirming!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

corame said:


> To me it looks off. You can add pics of each stamp and detail so I can confirm.


The bag sold, thank you for your time! I will keep looking until I find the right one. I am yet to have a YSL in my collection!


----------



## Chantelles

I'm really keen on a blue YSL Medium College Bag that was advertised for sale. The bag is bought at Saks Fifth Avenue. The seller doesn't have the receipt, but seems trustworthy enough (and the internet is full of stories of people buying fake bags that has been swapped in stores). 
I met the seller and had a look at the bag, but there's one thing that makes me wonder if this bag is real. The PARIS has a gap between the I and S. I feel that it's not in the middle, it's as if it's enough space to add an extra I there; PARI S. The same stamp is used on the flap and on the inside. The third stamp is inside the pouch and looks normal (I think it was in silver), but I took a bad photo of it. I forgot to check if there's a serial number inside, I can ask her to have a look. Does anyone know if the College Medium has a serial number at all? 
Can you have a look at the pictures and tell me if I'm just being paranoid? The woman is really patient with me and I feel bad for taking up her time while I'm deciding if I'm buying it.










	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm


----------



## Chantelles

The gap:


----------



## corame

Chantelles said:


> I'm really keen on a blue YSL Medium College Bag that was advertised for sale. The bag is bought at Saks Fifth Avenue. The seller doesn't have the receipt, but seems trustworthy enough (and the internet is full of stories of people buying fake bags that has been swapped in stores).
> I met the seller and had a look at the bag, but there's one thing that makes me wonder if this bag is real. The PARIS has a gap between the I and S. I feel that it's not in the middle, it's as if it's enough space to add an extra I there; PARI S. The same stamp is used on the flap and on the inside. The third stamp is inside the pouch and looks normal (I think it was in silver), but I took a bad photo of it. I forgot to check if there's a serial number inside, I can ask her to have a look. Does anyone know if the College Medium has a serial number at all?
> Can you have a look at the pictures and tell me if I'm just being paranoid? The woman is really patient with me and I feel bad for taking up her time while I'm deciding if I'm buying it.
> View attachment 3754120
> View attachment 3754121
> View attachment 3754122
> View attachment 3754124
> View attachment 3754125
> View attachment 3754126
> View attachment 3754127
> View attachment 3754128
> View attachment 3754129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm



I know what you mean. To me it looks very good to be honest, authenticz that space between the letters would also put me thinking BUT dont forget, imperfections are normal sometimes even at big brands. I found many at my bags purchased in stores as well..if she has the receipt, you can exchange it for sure.
The color is beautiful.
And for sure it should have a serial nr.


----------



## bramble007

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Brown/Gold Reversible Sac Double/Y LargeThin Leather Tote Bag
Listing Number: 352076053051
Seller: shopmonica
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this one and let me know your thoughts. Thanks so much!


----------



## rimadsab

Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Monogram College Bag
Listing Number: 
Seller:  camen9992
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

i was too quick to make an offer and my gut says its fake... thank you


----------



## Chantelles

corame said:


> I know what you mean. To me it looks very good to be honest, authenticz that space between the letters would also put me thinking BUT dont forget, imperfections are normal sometimes even at big brands. I found many at my bags purchased in stores as well..if she has the receipt, you can exchange it for sure.
> The color is beautiful.
> And for sure it should have a serial nr.



Thank you for your reply. I got a picture of the serial number, it looks like a proper stamp.
The seller is a little distressed as she didn't buy the bag herself, but she paid for someone she knows to buy the bag on a trip abroad (to Bahrain). There's actually a YSL store opening in my town this weekend so we'll go there together and get an expert opinion, she's just as keen at checking the bag as I am. I'll keep you updated on the outcome so that someone else might learn from this.


----------



## Azula

aledemip said:


> HELP! I bought a WOC from ysl.com , The packaging seems good and it came with an authenticity card, however, I found something odd. The logo is located in a different place than all the other pictures I've seen, even the one from their website. Instead of being on the flap, it's on top of the credit card compartment (see pictures). I obviously purchased from a reputable place (their website), but what if someone in the warehouse switched the real one with a fake? I might be overthinking this but ALL the WOCs I've seen have the logo on the flap below the closure.... Could they have changed the design in 2017?? This is my first big purchase so I'm nervous
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The serial number is: GBL 377828 0317
> The card  says: 2017 3 00928 377828 BOW01 1000
> YSL C.WALL(153Y)MONO
> 
> View attachment 3721658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721654



I bought a Baby Sac de Jour once that had the logo significantly lower than in any of the online pictures or other bags I had seen in real life. Actually, I bought a different bag and had to exchange it for the one with the weird logo, and I wouldn't have noticed until I took a picture of my new bag and compared it to the other bag that I had returned. I noticed that the logo was waaay too low on mine compared to the rest. I freaked out and thought that the SL boutique had given me a fake. I ended up exchanging it for a different bag with the correct logo placement, but I discovered another Sac de Jour with a "low" logo at a different boutique. I guess they do some batches with little flaws like that. I didn't keep the flawed logo one though because I was worried people would think it was fake.


----------



## olivia_lagreca

Item: YSL Cardholder
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: not sure
Link: https://us.letgo.com/en/i/ysl-cardholder_38d6c1df-bde7-41e0-b171-e3463dc1cdc2
Comments: The seller gave me this number: GUE3707730715


----------



## corame

bramble007 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Brown/Gold Reversible Sac Double/Y LargeThin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 352076053051
> Seller: shopmonica
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this one and let me know your thoughts. Thanks so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

rimadsab said:


> Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Monogram College Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller:  camen9992
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> i was too quick to make an offer and my gut says its fake... thank you



Thats correct.


----------



## corame

olivia_lagreca said:


> Item: YSL Cardholder
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: not sure
> Link: https://us.letgo.com/en/i/ysl-cardholder_38d6c1df-bde7-41e0-b171-e3463dc1cdc2
> Comments: The seller gave me this number: GUE3707730715



Get me a proper code picture pls


----------



## rimadsab

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE MONOGRAM MATELASSE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK
Listing Number: not sure
Seller:  m_merha_1jilpv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thank you for authenticating my last bag, seller is going to refund me. Would you please help me with this one. I buy through impulse and start doubting after i make the purchase. thank you


----------



## frecklebug

Item: Chyc Leather Crossbody
Listing Number: 4203533
Seller: Yvette
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-chyc-saint-laurent-handbag-4203533.shtml 
Comments: Is it possible to authenticate from the pictures available?
Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

rimadsab said:


> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LARGE MONOGRAM MATELASSE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller:  m_merha_1jilpv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thank you for authenticating my last bag, seller is going to refund me. Would you please help me with this one. I buy through impulse and start doubting after i make the purchase. thank you



Pics are not enough. I need all prints and details includding cards.


----------



## corame

frecklebug said:


> Item: Chyc Leather Crossbody
> Listing Number: 4203533
> Seller: Yvette
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-chyc-saint-laurent-handbag-4203533.shtml
> Comments: Is it possible to authenticate from the pictures available?
> Thank you very much!



It looks fine but let me see a code to confirm.


----------



## Klaas1982

Item: Suede / Leather Belt (Variation)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A both from a local seller
Link: N/A
Comments: Is it possible to authenticate from uploaded pictures? Both this belt (was sold as Vintage) from a local seller in the Netherlands to surprise my wife, but would appreciate authentication. Thank you very much!
http://imgur.com/a/NqwUA


----------



## ckrickett

I am interested in this Nano, would love some help to authenticate it.

ITEM- Red Croc Embossed Nano Sac de Jour
Listing # - 21653613
Seller- Amy's Designer Closet
Link- https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-red-21653613/
Comments- Everything seems alright, and she said it was already authenticated with AF, but I would prefer to have it checked over since I am notoriously bad at spotting fakes. The only thing that threw me off was the missing hardware on the bottom. The Item serial is PMR4004080715. I included all the images to the listing.


----------



## aribee

item number: 112466985754
Listing number: can't find this
Seller: mimijao4success2357
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-LARGE-Monogram-Black-Bag/112466985754?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: hi! Please can someone take a look at the listing and let me know if the bag is authentic. It's supposedly brand new but the seller doesn't have proof of purchase


----------



## corame

Klaas1982 said:


> Item: Suede / Leather Belt (Variation)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A both from a local seller
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Is it possible to authenticate from uploaded pictures? Both this belt (was sold as Vintage) from a local seller in the Netherlands to surprise my wife, but would appreciate authentication. Thank you very much!
> http://imgur.com/a/NqwUA



Not able to authenticate with 1 pic


----------



## corame

ckrickett said:


> I am interested in this Nano, would love some help to authenticate it..



Authentic


----------



## corame

aribee said:


> item number: 112466985754
> Listing number: can't find this
> Seller: mimijao4success2357
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-LARGE-Monogram-Black-Bag/112466985754?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: hi! Please can someone take a look at the listing and let me know if the bag is authentic. It's supposedly brand new but the seller doesn't have proof of purchase



The pics are super blurry. Not able to see any close details.


----------



## manar24

corame said:


> I need to see all imprints and details.


Oh jo I never got a notification so I just saw your reply  it's been sold tho so next time  thank you


----------



## up_4_lease

hello please help! Just had a horrendous fake YSL experience and wary about purchasing again!
item number: sp0035a168rv
Listing number:  
eBay item number:
152611961112
Seller: g-gard3n 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...961112?hash=item238861b918:g:e3gAAOSwgv5ZUvbk
Comments: hi! Please can someone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## Rollinz

Help please! Kindly authenticate the wallet i have just bought. It doesnt come with a card:
YSL monogram large flap wallet
Item number: 
Listing number:
Seller: jessy.tan
Comments: i only have photos of the wallet. If you could please help me authenticate


----------



## corame

up_4_lease said:


> hello please help! Just had a horrendous fake YSL experience and wary about purchasing again!
> item number: sp0035a168rv
> Listing number:
> eBay item number:
> 152611961112
> Seller: g-gard3n
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...961112?hash=item238861b918:g:e3gAAOSwgv5ZUvbk
> Comments: hi! Please can someone tell me if this is authentic?



Fake, dont touch it


----------



## corame

Rollinz said:


> View attachment 3760116
> View attachment 3760117
> View attachment 3760118
> View attachment 3760119
> View attachment 3760120
> View attachment 3760121
> View attachment 3760122
> View attachment 3760123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help please! Kindly authenticate the wallet i have just bought. It doesnt come with a card:
> YSL monogram large flap wallet
> Item number:
> Listing number:
> Seller: jessy.tan
> Comments: i only have photos of the wallet. If you could please help me authenticate



Fake


----------



## sh0811

Item: YSL wallet on chain 
Listing Number: eBay item number: 263078634881
Seller: steelfishes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...LET-BLACK-W-GOLD-HARDWARE-CHAIN/263078634881?
Comments:


----------



## Rollinz

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks for the confirmation! Will contact the seller.


----------



## sh0811

Item: YSL wallet on chain 
Listing Number: eBay item number: 152619619563
Seller: hedyzemarafqfrl_5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## YSL4LIFE

Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Small Bag Cassandre Monogram Kate
Listing Number: 28252854921
Seller: chloeglamour (763) 100% feedback
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...NxkcO%2B0ezsSccZcNpoc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi guys! I just bought this said to be 4 years old YSL bag from chloeglamour (who has 100% feedback) but I have a feeling this bad is not authentic just by looking at the saint laurent logo. She also mentionned she has bought from authorized dealers and she does not sell fake bags...Please authenticate as I don't want to give my wife to be a fake bag... she deserves better. Thank you in advance


----------



## GiftsForJessica

Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Sac de Jour Tote Burgundy Leather Bag
Listing Number:  182658443547
Seller:  morganne_evans (23) No Feedback
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182658443547 
Comments: Thank you in advance for this great service!  I'm interested in buying a gift for my fiancée.  I have read many of the posts previous to this to learn how to authenticate, and I believe this purse is authentic.  I would like confirmation, if you can confirm.  The serial number is 347543-527412.  Thank you again!


----------



## moumita

Hi,

Could you please authenticate the following bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Matelasse Leather Crossbody Bag Nude (Pourdre)
Listing Number: 162583751651
Seller: wilsaz8u3y
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 
Comments: Seller said it is an authetic bag

Thanks in advance


----------



## corame

sh0811 said:


> Item: YSL wallet on chain
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 263078634881
> Seller: steelfishes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...LET-BLACK-W-GOLD-HARDWARE-CHAIN/263078634881?
> Comments:



Need more pics


----------



## corame

sh0811 said:


> Item: YSL wallet on chain
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 152619619563
> Seller: hedyzemarafqfrl_5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



Need more pics


----------



## corame

YSL4LIFE said:


> Item: Ysl Saint Laurent Small Bag Cassandre Monogram Kate
> Listing Number: 28252854921
> Seller: chloeglamour (763) 100% feedback
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...NxkcO%2B0ezsSccZcNpoc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi guys! I just bought this said to be 4 years old YSL bag from chloeglamour (who has 100% feedback) but I have a feeling this bad is not authentic just by looking at the saint laurent logo. She also mentionned she has bought from authorized dealers and she does not sell fake bags...Please authenticate as I don't want to give my wife to be a fake bag... she deserves better. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760705
> View attachment 3760706
> View attachment 3760707



Fake


----------



## corame

GiftsForJessica said:


> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT Sac de Jour Tote Burgundy Leather Bag
> Listing Number:  182658443547
> Seller:  morganne_evans (23) No Feedback
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182658443547
> Comments: Thank you in advance for this great service!  I'm interested in buying a gift for my fiancée.  I have read many of the posts previous to this to learn how to authenticate, and I believe this purse is authentic.  I would like confirmation, if you can confirm.  The serial number is 347543-527412.  Thank you again!



Actually this is a fake


----------



## corame

moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Matelasse Leather Crossbody Bag Nude (Pourdre)
> Listing Number: 162583751651
> Seller: wilsaz8u3y
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Seller said it is an authetic bag
> 
> Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## hluu0890

Hi. I bought this yves saint laurent bag at my local pawn shop store. I am not sure if it authentic or not. Please authenticate for me. Thanks


----------



## GiftsForJessica

corame said:


> Actually this is a fake



Thank you!


----------



## mak54321

Can you please authenticate this black YSL Belle de Jour clutch that I just purchased from Fashionphile? 
*Item #:* 166878
THANK YOU!!!

https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-s...fskin-small-belle-de-jour-clutch-black-166878


----------



## moumita

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you.


----------



## alisonk3

Item: 
YVES SAINT LAURENT LEATHER & VELVET-TRIMMED LOGO TOTE
Listing Number: # YVE61054
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-laurent-leather-and-velvet-trimmed-logo-tote
Comments: I can't seem to find this bag anywhere. Is it an older item that is no longer available? Please let me know whether or not it seems to be authentic. I have 24 hours to cancel the purchase. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Item: YSL pink plain patent leather purse
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: MARIE (on Vestiare Collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-leather-saint-laurent-wallet-4021449.shtml
Comments: Wallet in light pink patent leather, zip fastening in golden metal with a jewel detail. Three compartments and card slots inside. Sold without packaging. Width 7.5 in, Height 3.9 in


----------



## jayviebp

Item: Saint Laurent Bag
Listing No.: N/A
Seller: Camille Ogsimer (Facebook seller)
Comment: Hi. Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Bag, saw this on facebook, and i tried to send the link but i dont know how. Thanks a lot

View attachment 3762202

View attachment 3762203

View attachment 3762206

View attachment 3762207

View attachment 3762208

View attachment 3762209

View attachment 3762210

View attachment 3762211

View attachment 3762212

View attachment 3762213


----------



## aribee

corame said:


> The pics are super blurry. Not able to see any close details.



Thanks. I'll see if I can get better pics.


----------



## rimadsab

corame said:


> Pics are not enough. I need all prints and details includding cards.


 
IVE RECIEVED THE BAG AND HERE ARE THE ADDITIONAL PICTURES!! thank you


----------



## corame

hluu0890 said:


> Hi. I bought this yves saint laurent bag at my local pawn shop store. I am not sure if it authentic or not. Please authenticate for me. Thanks



Fake


----------



## corame

mak54321 said:


> Can you please authenticate this black YSL Belle de Jour clutch that I just purchased from Fashionphile?
> *Item #:* 166878
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-s...fskin-small-belle-de-jour-clutch-black-166878



Authentic


----------



## corame

alisonk3 said:


> Item:
> YVES SAINT LAURENT LEATHER & VELVET-TRIMMED LOGO TOTE
> Listing Number: # YVE61054
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-laurent-leather-and-velvet-trimmed-logo-tote
> Comments: I can't seem to find this bag anywhere. Is it an older item that is no longer available? Please let me know whether or not it seems to be authentic. I have 24 hours to cancel the purchase. Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761517


Fake


----------



## corame

ShoppingAddict94 said:


> Item: YSL pink plain patent leather purse
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: MARIE (on Vestiare Collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-leather-saint-laurent-wallet-4021449.shtml
> Comments: Wallet in light pink patent leather, zip fastening in golden metal with a jewel detail. Three compartments and card slots inside. Sold without packaging. Width 7.5 in, Height 3.9 in



Fake


----------



## corame

jayviebp said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Bag
> Listing No.: N/A
> Seller: Camille Ogsimer (Facebook seller)
> Comment: Hi. Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Bag, saw this on facebook, and i tried to send the link but i dont know how. Thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 3762202
> 
> View attachment 3762203
> 
> View attachment 3762206
> 
> View attachment 3762207
> 
> View attachment 3762208
> 
> View attachment 3762209
> 
> View attachment 3762210
> 
> View attachment 3762211
> 
> View attachment 3762212
> 
> View attachment 3762213



It says the attachments dont exist.


----------



## corame

rimadsab said:


> IVE RECIEVED THE BAG AND HERE ARE THE ADDITIONAL PICTURES!! thank you



Authentic


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much.


----------



## alisonk3

corame said:


> Fake


Could you elaborate a little more on why? Is it even a style you recognize? Because I cannot find it anywhere as a past bag. Any additional information would be super helpful. Thanks so much!!


----------



## jayviebp

corame said:


> It says the attachments dont exist.



Hi. Please see again. Thanks


----------



## fusion

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Backpack
Listing Number:
Seller: 923100946
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2700400-Saint-Laurent-Paris-Slp-Backpack
Comments: Can someone please authentic this backpack? If more pictures need, please ask. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## calcopenhagen

Hello everyone. Thinking to buy my first Saint Laurent bag. Fallen in love with the Large envelope bag. Saw this online and does look authentic but im worried. Can anyone authenticate this for me? Lots of grateful cheers from me


----------



## joyeaux

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Pebbled Patent Grain de Riz Large Muse Road Grey

Listing: n/a

Seller: consignment 

Comment: Hi everyone! I think this looks good but would love any opinions. I took these photos and have the bag in-hand if you need anything else. Thank you!!


----------



## Lovebagsssssss

Good afternoon, dear connoisseurs! Can you determine the authenticity of the YSL bag? Really need your help! thank you so much!


----------



## Lovebagsssssss

Lovebagsssssss said:


> Good afternoon, dear connoisseurs! Can you determine the authenticity of the YSL bag? Really need your help! thank you so much!


I Need expert-help ((


----------



## camillabb

Item: Patent Black Matelasse Leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Designer Bag New
Listing Number:172783106374?
Seller: arikat77
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...88e633&pid=100227&rk=3&rkt=11&sd=172783106168 
Comments: hello everyone could anyone please tell me if this bag is real? I really want to buy it. I know it's a bag from 2008. thank you very much.I'm new here.


----------



## corame

jayviebp said:


> Hi. Please see again. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3763914
> 
> View attachment 3763915
> 
> View attachment 3763916
> 
> View attachment 3763917
> 
> View attachment 3763918
> 
> View attachment 3763919
> 
> View attachment 3763920
> 
> View attachment 3763921
> 
> View attachment 3763922
> 
> View attachment 3763923



It looks fine


----------



## corame

fusion said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Backpack
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 923100946
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/2700400-Saint-Laurent-Paris-Slp-Backpack
> Comments: Can someone please authentic this backpack? If more pictures need, please ask. It would be greatly appreciated.



Your pics are not working


----------



## corame

calcopenhagen said:


> Hello everyone. Thinking to buy my first Saint Laurent bag. Fallen in love with the Large envelope bag. Saw this online and does look authentic but im worried. Can anyone authenticate this for me? Lots of grateful cheers from me



Fake


----------



## corame

joyeaux said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Pebbled Patent Grain de Riz Large Muse Road Grey
> 
> Listing: n/a
> 
> Seller: consignment
> 
> Comment: Hi everyone! I think this looks good but would love any opinions. I took these photos and have the bag in-hand if you need anything else. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765080
> View attachment 3765081
> View attachment 3765082
> View attachment 3765083
> View attachment 3765085
> View attachment 3765086



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lovebagsssssss said:


> Good afternoon, dear connoisseurs! Can you determine the authenticity of the YSL bag? Really need your help! thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

camillabb said:


> Item: Patent Black Matelasse Leather YSL Yves Saint Laurent Designer Bag New
> Listing Number:172783106374?
> Seller: arikat77
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...88e633&pid=100227&rk=3&rkt=11&sd=172783106168
> Comments: hello everyone could anyone please tell me if this bag is real? I really want to buy it. I know it's a bag from 2008. thank you very much.I'm new here.



I need more pics from inside and prints


----------



## Lovebagsssssss

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mystique8

hi.. i'm new here.. i bought the small ysl from selfridges online and what came were only the box, woc & dust bag. What should i actually expect? It was supposed to come with the square leather, care card, authentic card, silica gel (lol), etc right?


----------



## tellike

Item: ysl classic monogram college bag M
Listing Number:322591655337
Seller:maohkin
Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/AUTHENTIC...3A568ab5ad15d0ab6ac7f54782fffffdff%7Ciid%3A13
Comments: please authenticate


----------



## Lovebagsssssss

Dear experts!
Many thanks for your help!
I dream to buy a bag YSL - but I'm afraid to buy a fake.
Could you look at this beautiful bag with a professional look?

Pleeeeeaaaase!!!


----------



## calcopenhagen

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much. Im beginning to  think I Best pay full price in store with so Many fakes around. Deffo wont buy without a receipt anymore


----------



## kaityy

Hello!

This item ends soon on ebay! Is it real??

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Pale Pink Blush Monogram Envelope Chain Wallet Purse
Listing Number: 322584271595
Seller: metaexchange
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322584271595?ul_noapp=true
Comments:


----------



## Linah

Hello m biying the slipper ysl the black patent and a have the tribute with size 37 what size shall i get for my slipper


----------



## mateng04

Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Shirley at kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1271227845&requestSource=b
Comments: Please authenticate this for me before I buy it.  Will meet seller tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## mateng04

Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Shirley at kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1271227845&requestSource=b
Comments: Please authenticate this for me before I buy it. Will meet seller tomorrow. Thanks

@corame When you have a moment kindly authenticate this clutch as I will meet the seller today. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cferyus

Item:YSL Saint Laurent Small Black Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 152612832216
Seller: 0632lovemybaby
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-SMALL-SAC-DU-JOUR-BLACK-Smooth-LEATHER-Bag/152612832216?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=39b3ab5a5e5741a6a56aff28cbcb2974&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=162585835535
Comments: hello, can you please authenticate this. thanks!


----------



## shopbo

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Calfskin Belle De Jour Clutch Fuchsia
Listing Number: 188482
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-belle-de-jour-clutch-fuchsia-188482

Thank you very much!!


----------



## shopbo

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Calfskin Belle De Jour Clutch Lipstick Red
Listing Number: 186163
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-sa...arge-belle-de-jour-clutch-lipstick-red-186163

Thank you again!!


----------



## Woozy

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Kate Monogram Chain Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:162597388071
Seller: biffvk87 (51 )
Link: http://r.ebay.com/CpAGv3  OR  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...388071?hash=item25db8f3f27:g:QuEAAOSw1P9Zb4Hq
Comments:  Can you please authenticate this??


----------



## corame

mystique8 said:


> hi.. i'm new here.. i bought the small ysl from selfridges online and what came were only the box, woc & dust bag. What should i actually expect? It was supposed to come with the square leather, care card, authentic card, silica gel (lol), etc right?



Thats correct. Give them a call and ask them where are the cards etc


----------



## corame

tellike said:


> Item: ysl classic monogram college bag M
> Listing Number:322591655337
> Seller:maohkin
> Link: http://m.benl.ebay.be/itm/AUTHENTIC...3A568ab5ad15d0ab6ac7f54782fffffdff%7Ciid%3A13
> Comments: please authenticate



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lovebagsssssss said:


> Dear experts!
> Many thanks for your help!
> I dream to buy a bag YSL - but I'm afraid to buy a fake.
> Could you look at this beautiful bag with a professional look?
> 
> Pleeeeeaaaase!!!



It looks fine


----------



## corame

kaityy said:


> Hello!
> 
> This item ends soon on ebay! Is it real??
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Pale Pink Blush Monogram Envelope Chain Wallet Purse
> Listing Number: 322584271595
> Seller: metaexchange
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322584271595?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:



Authentic


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> Item: YSL Classic Y Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Shirley at kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1271227845&requestSource=b
> Comments: Please authenticate this for me before I buy it.  Will meet seller tomorrow. Thanks.



Not able to see


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Item:YSL Saint Laurent Small Black Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: 152612832216
> Seller: 0632lovemybaby
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-SMALL-SAC-DU-JOUR-BLACK-Smooth-LEATHER-Bag/152612832216?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=39b3ab5a5e5741a6a56aff28cbcb2974&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=162585835535
> Comments: hello, can you please authenticate this. thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

shopbo said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Calfskin Belle De Jour Clutch Fuchsia
> Listing Number: 188482
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-calfskin-belle-de-jour-clutch-fuchsia-188482
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Looks good


----------



## corame

shopbo said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Calfskin Belle De Jour Clutch Lipstick Red
> Listing Number: 186163
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/yves-sa...arge-belle-de-jour-clutch-lipstick-red-186163
> 
> Thank you again!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Woozy said:


> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Kate Monogram Chain Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:162597388071
> Seller: biffvk87 (51 )
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/CpAGv3  OR  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-YS...388071?hash=item25db8f3f27:g:QuEAAOSw1P9Zb4Hq
> Comments:  Can you please authenticate this??



Fake


----------



## shopbo

corame said:


> Looks good





corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much for the very quick authentications!!


----------



## dentluxe

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Bag 
Listing Number: 253044519440
Seller: malarkca
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much, really appreciate it!!


----------



## clevercat

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Y Bag
Listing Number: 252768917187
Seller: Gloria1-UK
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...917187?hash=item3ada3396c3:g:Vb4AAOSw9NdXwJ7y
Comments: Hi Corame. Please could I get your thoughts on this one? I've asked for photos of paper tags and the serial number, but these haven't been forthcoming yet. Usually, a lack of response from a seller puts me off, but this particular seller has excellent feedback and I'm tempted. Thank you so much!


----------



## Arab9

Please can you authenticate this saint Laurent monogram bag for me, it's my first one and I'm just not sure.
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Bag
Seller: Smck82
Feedback: 100%
Listing number: 162596967837

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162596967837

I've purchased it and received yesterday. Comes with dust bag. Has serial number inside pocket


----------



## AnnaWalas

Hello everyone,

I am really new and was wondering if some of the more trained people might be able to cast an eye on a few photos to help me decide if I got a bargain or if it's a fake please. I'd really appreciate it! It's a medium monogram burgundy bag. I attach pics. Thank you ever so much for any help. The number on the tags doesn't match the one inside the inner pocket (scared). 


Anna


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: YSL monogram tassel croc embossed shoulder bag
Listing Number: 302388260837
Seller: tapandjazz 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...W-TASSEL-CROSS-BODY-BLACK-CROC-/302388260837?
Comments: Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: YSL cross body bag 
Listing Number: 232417983603
Seller: jeffrus_q9e8e 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...983603?hash=item361d30fc73:g:HAwAAOSwPDZZcR5M
Comments: Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!


----------



## corame

dentluxe said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Bag
> Listing Number: 253044519440
> Seller: malarkca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much, really appreciate it!!



Fake


----------



## corame

clevercat said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas ChYc Y Bag
> Listing Number: 252768917187
> Seller: Gloria1-UK
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...917187?hash=item3ada3396c3:g:Vb4AAOSw9NdXwJ7y
> Comments: Hi Corame. Please could I get your thoughts on this one? I've asked for photos of paper tags and the serial number, but these haven't been forthcoming yet. Usually, a lack of response from a seller puts me off, but this particular seller has excellent feedback and I'm tempted. Thank you so much!



I need to see inside sides good photos(the suede)


----------



## corame

Arab9 said:


> Please can you authenticate this saint Laurent monogram bag for me, it's my first one and I'm just not sure.
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Bag
> Seller: Smck82
> Feedback: 100%
> Listing number: 162596967837
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162596967837
> 
> I've purchased it and received yesterday. Comes with dust bag. Has serial number inside pocket



Post your own pics with all prints inside


----------



## corame

AnnaWalas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am really new and was wondering if some of the more trained people might be able to cast an eye on a few photos to help me decide if I got a bargain or if it's a fake please. I'd really appreciate it! It's a medium monogram burgundy bag. I attach pics. Thank you ever so much for any help. The number on the tags doesn't match the one inside the inner pocket (scared).
> 
> 
> Anna



Where you got this ?


----------



## corame

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: YSL monogram tassel croc embossed shoulder bag
> Listing Number: 302388260837
> Seller: tapandjazz
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...W-TASSEL-CROSS-BODY-BLACK-CROC-/302388260837?
> Comments: Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!



Need more pics with all prints


----------



## corame

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: YSL cross body bag
> Listing Number: 232417983603
> Seller: jeffrus_q9e8e
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...983603?hash=item361d30fc73:g:HAwAAOSwPDZZcR5M
> Comments: Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!



Fake


----------



## Tee93

Hi im new here and really need some help if someone would be able to
I bought a preowned ysl stars and moon wallet om chain only because its sold out everywhere and it came with the cards but no receipt and all the other things this person sold were real but I can't find a serial number and was told that the wallet on chain doesn't have one in the bag pls help


----------



## AnnaWalas

corame said:


> Where you got this ?




I got it from eBay from a woman who got it from someone else. Does it help ? What do you think ? Thank you for taking the time to reply to me


----------



## AnnaWalas

AnnaWalas said:


> I got it from eBay from a woman who got it from someone else. Does it help ? What do you think ? Thank you for taking the time to reply to me


It has the tassel missing as you can see


----------



## Arab9

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgwudlc12qebl0r/IMG_3706.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/abhkqymn3tyy1el/IMG_3691.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ik4bwtgma7724d2/IMG_3692.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl99www0kxg5t1e/IMG_3693.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/847sfc03arqi4ju/IMG_3694.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/naqpsc60btpo5xk/IMG_3695.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsxmzsv3vw02344/IMG_3696.JPG?dl=0

[URL]https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld38ium2po0pvwd/IMG_3703.JPG?dl=0[/URL]

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sli83cxik5qn2g/IMG_3704.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3ub7z3uzboz3sm/IMG_3705.JPG?dl=0


corame said:


> Post your own pics with all prints inside]
> 
> 
> I've added my own pics. Thank you


----------



## farahmm

Hello 
will you please help me authenticate this ysl bag 
item name: YSL CABAS MNG S 
listing number: 192252575311  "ebay"
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Handbag-/192252575311?

Appreciate your help 
thank you so much


----------



## farahmm

another question please general knowledge
does the year written on card "attached" year of bag production or year bag was purchased on?
thank you again


----------



## mak54321

Thank you so much!


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## hellobecki

Hi,

I was hoping somebody might be able to help me out and authenticate this bag please  

Item: *Saint Laurent Medium Leather Cross-Body Bag*
Listing Number: 332313713018
Seller: ohlalastore-288
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Doesn't come with the original receipt but they have said its new with tags.

Please let me know if you need any more details, thank you in advance.


----------



## Nixb

Hi
Could you please authentic this bag I'm looking to purchase. YSL college medium. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nixb

Nixb said:


> Hi
> Could you please authentic this bag I'm looking to purchase. YSL college medium. Thank you so much!!


Better pic of serial code on bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## marimew

Good evening,

I was hoping somebody might be able to help me out in regards to proving this bag is NOT authentic. I recently made the mistake of trusting a seller on eBay and he sent me a horrible replica from Hong Kong. eBay refuses to give me my refund unless I attain proof that this is not authentic, which it is so obviously not. If anyone could help 'authenticate' this for me (even though I know it's not), that would be great. Hopefully eBay customer support will accept a credible expert here as proof. I cannot fill out the form because eBay has placed a hold on my case and the item details will not show up. However, here are photos I can provide. I hope this is sufficient. If not, let me know.

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Black Grained Leather Shopper Tote Bag
Listing Number: Unavailable due to my issue being "on hold".
Seller: bobbycoope_0
Link: Unavailable due to issue being on hold.
Comments: The 'N' and 'T' on the inside stitched label are not connected which basically is a dead giveaway. The material of the bag is clearly NOT the 'grained' leather that is used on a real YSL monogram shopper tote bag. Let me repeat that I am aware that this bag is not authentic, I just need "proof" from an expert that it is not in order for eBay to give me my money back. Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: *YSL Small Croc Tassel Bag*
Listing Number:172792734246
Seller: heafree11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...734246?hash=item283b3fe226:g:s60AAOSww9xZCRHr
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you


----------



## axxx26

Item: Saint Laurent Small Monogram Kate Satchel
Listing Number: na
Seller: na
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Kate-Satchel-5977860536d594cd6200273a
Comments: I've asked the seller for receipts and pics of stamping, cards...the one thing I'm not sure about is if this silver hardware on black colorway was ever made!  I'm not completely certain this is fake yet but if it turns out to be I guess I'll be dragging myself down to Nordies to grab an authentic  I've fallen in love with this combo. Thanks anybody for their help authenticating!


----------



## jayviebp

corame said:


> It looks fine



Thanks


----------



## ayp19

Item: Saint Laurent Small High Satchel
Listing Number: SNT32893
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/saint-laurent-small-high-school-satchel-2

I've been looking for this bag for a while now, and I'm really hoping this is the real deal, would love your feedback as I am hoping to purchase it soon! Thanks!


----------



## mdg76

Item: YSL Loulou Monogram Y-Quilted Small Bowling Bag
Listing Number: 172738279309 
Seller: keikei60
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-YSL-Lou...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I recently purchased this from a reputable seller on eBay. I am thinking of reselling so I want to ensure it is authentic before I proceed.  The seller said it was purchased from Neimens but they had no receipt.  I came with the authentication cards etc. and is in excellent condition. Let me know if I need to include more photos.


----------



## Loveme0155

Hi! Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this item! 

Item: Monogram Matelasse Chevron Large Wallet Chain Oyster Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:


----------



## Arab9

Arab9 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgwudlc12qebl0r/IMG_3706.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/abhkqymn3tyy1el/IMG_3691.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ik4bwtgma7724d2/IMG_3692.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl99www0kxg5t1e/IMG_3693.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/847sfc03arqi4ju/IMG_3694.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/naqpsc60btpo5xk/IMG_3695.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsxmzsv3vw02344/IMG_3696.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld38ium2po0pvwd/IMG_3703.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sli83cxik5qn2g/IMG_3704.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3ub7z3uzboz3sm/IMG_3705.JPG?dl=0


Please can someone reply? Thank you


----------



## clevercat

corame said:


> I need to see inside sides good photos(the suede)


l
Thank you corame - sadly those pictures weren't sent to me, so I'm sitting that one out.
Not sure if you'd be able to authenticate this one instead, please?
Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
Listing number: 272757991725
Seller: ahawes1992
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Y...in-Tote-Bag-/382176392462?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Thank you!


----------



## Arab9

Arab9 said:


> Please can someone reply? Thank you


Please can you authenticate this saint Laurent monogram bag for me, it's my first one and I'm just not sure.
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Bag
Seller: Smck82
Feedback: 100%
Listing number: 162596967837

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162596967837

I've purchased it and received yesterday. Comes with dust bag. Has serial number inside pocket

I've added my own pics above. Thanks!


----------



## corame

Tee93 said:


> View attachment 3771806
> View attachment 3771805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi im new here and really need some help if someone would be able to
> I bought a preowned ysl stars and moon wallet om chain only because its sold out everywhere and it came with the cards but no receipt and all the other things this person sold were real but I can't find a serial number and was told that the wallet on chain doesn't have one in the bag pls help



Fake


----------



## corame

AnnaWalas said:


> I got it from eBay from a woman who got it from someone else. Does it help ? What do you think ? Thank you for taking the time to reply to me



Totally fake


----------



## corame

Arab9 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgwudlc12qebl0r/IMG_3706.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/abhkqymn3tyy1el/IMG_3691.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ik4bwtgma7724d2/IMG_3692.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pl99www0kxg5t1e/IMG_3693.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/847sfc03arqi4ju/IMG_3694.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/naqpsc60btpo5xk/IMG_3695.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsxmzsv3vw02344/IMG_3696.JPG?dl=0
> 
> [URL]https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld38ium2po0pvwd/IMG_3703.JPG?dl=0[/URL]
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sli83cxik5qn2g/IMG_3704.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3ub7z3uzboz3sm/IMG_3705.JPG?dl=0



It looks fake to me


----------



## corame

farahmm said:


> Hello
> will you please help me authenticate this ysl bag
> item name: YSL CABAS MNG S
> listing number: 192252575311  "ebay"
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Handbag-/192252575311?
> 
> Appreciate your help
> thank you so much



It looks fine to me


----------



## corame

farahmm said:


> another question please general knowledge
> does the year written on card "attached" year of bag production or year bag was purchased on?
> thank you again



Year production


----------



## corame

hellobecki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping somebody might be able to help me out and authenticate this bag please
> 
> Item: *Saint Laurent Medium Leather Cross-Body Bag*
> Listing Number: 332313713018
> Seller: ohlalastore-288
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Doesn't come with the original receipt but they have said its new with tags.
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more details, thank you in advance.



Looks authentic


----------



## corame

Nixb said:


> Hi
> Could you please authentic this bag I'm looking to purchase. YSL college medium. Thank you so much!!



Show me the front print as well


----------



## corame

marimew said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I was hoping somebody might be able to help me out in regards to proving this bag is NOT authentic. I recently made the mistake of trusting a seller on eBay and he sent me a horrible replica from Hong Kong. eBay refuses to give me my refund unless I attain proof that this is not authentic, which it is so obviously not. If anyone could help 'authenticate' this for me (even though I know it's not), that would be great. Hopefully eBay customer support will accept a credible expert here as proof. I cannot fill out the form because eBay has placed a hold on my case and the item details will not show up. However, here are photos I can provide. I hope this is sufficient. If not, let me know.
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Black Grained Leather Shopper Tote Bag
> Listing Number: Unavailable due to my issue being "on hold".
> Seller: bobbycoope_0
> Link: Unavailable due to issue being on hold.
> Comments: The 'N' and 'T' on the inside stitched label are not connected which basically is a dead giveaway. The material of the bag is clearly NOT the 'grained' leather that is used on a real YSL monogram shopper tote bag. Let me repeat that I am aware that this bag is not authentic, I just need "proof" from an expert that it is not in order for eBay to give me my money back. Thank you so much for any help.



Horrible fake


----------



## corame

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: *YSL Small Croc Tassel Bag*
> Listing Number:172792734246
> Seller: heafree11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...734246?hash=item283b3fe226:g:s60AAOSww9xZCRHr
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you



Fake


----------



## corame

axxx26 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Monogram Kate Satchel
> Listing Number: na
> Seller: na
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Kate-Satchel-5977860536d594cd6200273a
> Comments: I've asked the seller for receipts and pics of stamping, cards...the one thing I'm not sure about is if this silver hardware on black colorway was ever made!  I'm not completely certain this is fake yet but if it turns out to be I guess I'll be dragging myself down to Nordies to grab an authentic  I've fallen in love with this combo. Thanks anybody for their help authenticating!



Not able to authenticate


----------



## corame

ayp19 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small High Satchel
> Listing Number: SNT32893
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/saint-laurent-small-high-school-satchel-2
> 
> I've been looking for this bag for a while now, and I'm really hoping this is the real deal, would love your feedback as I am hoping to purchase it soon! Thanks!



I need all prints


----------



## corame

mdg76 said:


> Item: YSL Loulou Monogram Y-Quilted Small Bowling Bag
> Listing Number: 172738279309
> Seller: keikei60
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-YSL-Lou...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I recently purchased this from a reputable seller on eBay. I am thinking of reselling so I want to ensure it is authentic before I proceed.  The seller said it was purchased from Neimens but they had no receipt.  I came with the authentication cards etc. and is in excellent condition. Let me know if I need to include more photos.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Loveme0155 said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this item!
> 
> Item: Monogram Matelasse Chevron Large Wallet Chain Oyster Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:



Be sure to post your own pics when you get it


----------



## corame

clevercat said:


> l
> Thank you corame - sadly those pictures weren't sent to me, so I'm sitting that one out.
> Not sure if you'd be able to authenticate this one instead, please?
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Listing number: 272757991725
> Seller: ahawes1992
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Y...in-Tote-Bag-/382176392462?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Thank you!



It looks ok, post your own pics when you get it.


----------



## corame

Arab9 said:


> Please can you authenticate this saint Laurent monogram bag for me, it's my first one and I'm just not sure.
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Bag
> Seller: Smck82
> Feedback: 100%
> Listing number: 162596967837
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162596967837
> 
> I've purchased it and received yesterday. Comes with dust bag. Has serial number inside pocket
> 
> I've added my own pics above. Thanks!



Let's see some photos taken by you.


----------



## clevercat

corame said:


> It looks ok, post your own pics when you get it.



Thank you!


----------



## Arab9

corame said:


> Let's see some photos taken by you.


Hi corame I've added my own pic in an above post. Thanks!


----------



## Arab9

corame said:


> It looks fake to me


What makes you think it's fake if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Dalmatian

Hi! Would anyone please help me to authenticate this item!

Item: Monogram bag in calfskin with quilted texture and shoulder strap
Listing Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:
The barcode on the box stated the colour is "Palissandre" while with the same product code (377828BOW026219) from ysl.com, it's "Dark red" instead. http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...ther_cod45352319gd.html#section=women_fall_17

Plus, wondering if ysl added RFID for authenticate purpose in the new season? And also the leather swatch is missing  Highly appreciate for anyone's help!


----------



## Dalmatian

the bag was bought online
https://www.michelefranzesemoda.com/it/articolo/saint-laurent-borsa-saint-laurent-377828bow02-6219


----------



## farahmm

corame said:


> It looks fine to me



Thank you so much, appreciated


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hello, 

A friend is looking into getting this YSL Cabas and would like to know of tia authentic. Thanks so much! 

Item: Ysl small cabas 

Listing number: 119035951

N/A: https://www.olx.ph/item/saint-laurent-small-cabas-y-ID83sGH.html

Comments: N and T are not touching 

Let me know if you need more pics so we can request. 

Thanks so much as always!


----------



## rimadsab

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium College Bag Blush
Listing number: 322604734089
listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller:  mrsmpscloset2011
Comments: i attached additional photos of stamps


----------



## Katri

Hello!
I purchased this bag from ebay. Material - velvet
Could you kindly authenticate it. How old it is?
Thank you.


----------



## girlwithabag

Could you please authenticate this medium kate tassel bag 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253068181817 
the seller has 0 feedback but shes stated authentic
seller ellestloui_0
item number 243068181817


----------



## asodium

Just a general question regarding monogram WOC. Where should the interior logo stamp be located? On the flap below the closure or on top of where the card slots are?


----------



## corame

Arab9 said:


> What makes you think it's fake if you don't mind me asking



My eye of authenticator .


----------



## corame

Dalmatian said:


> Hi! Would anyone please help me to authenticate this item!
> 
> Item: Monogram bag in calfskin with quilted texture and shoulder strap
> Listing Number: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> The barcode on the box stated the colour is "Palissandre" while with the same product code (377828BOW026219) from ysl.com, it's "Dark red" instead. http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...ther_cod45352319gd.html#section=women_fall_17
> 
> Plus, wondering if ysl added RFID for authenticate purpose in the new season? And also the leather swatch is missing  Highly appreciate for anyone's help!
> 
> View attachment 3777922
> View attachment 3777923
> View attachment 3777924
> View attachment 3777925
> View attachment 3777926
> View attachment 3777927
> View attachment 3777928
> View attachment 3777929
> View attachment 3777930
> View attachment 3777931



Its authentic. Where you got this from ?


----------



## corame

Ballbreaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> A friend is looking into getting this YSL Cabas and would like to know of tia authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Ysl small cabas
> 
> Listing number: 119035951
> 
> N/A: https://www.olx.ph/item/saint-laurent-small-cabas-y-ID83sGH.html
> 
> Comments: N and T are not touching
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics so we can request.
> 
> Thanks so much as always!



Fake


----------



## corame

rimadsab said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Medium College Bag Blush
> Listing number: 322604734089
> listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller:  mrsmpscloset2011
> Comments: i attached additional photos of stamps



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

Katri said:


> Hello!
> I purchased this bag from ebay. Material - velvet
> Could you kindly authenticate it. How old it is?
> Thank you.



Its fake


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Could you please authenticate this medium kate tassel bag
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253068181817
> the seller has 0 feedback but shes stated authentic
> seller ellestloui_0
> item number 243068181817



Fake


----------



## corame

asodium said:


> Just a general question regarding monogram WOC. Where should the interior logo stamp be located? On the flap below the closure or on top of where the card slots are?



What size ?


----------



## asodium

corame said:


> What size ?


the larger size


----------



## Ballbreaker

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you, as always! Appreciate your time!


----------



## Esrayeks

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
Listing number: 21805892
Seller: YoyoT 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-black-21805892/
Comments: I just purchased this bag and i was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate this for me please? She had notified me ahead of time that on the Tradesy link she has an accidental picture of the WOC interior posted in with the rest of the pictures of the bags so i am aware of that! Seller assured me it was "100% authentic", but i noticed this was her only handbag listing in her boutique without a receipt so i am a little hesitant. Thank you so much .


----------



## Dreammaker

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me?
Seller claims this is an outlet item, so doesn't come with authenticity card.. this all is what I get..
Thank you very much


----------



## MandyT<3

Hi could you authenticate for me please. Thanks!

Listing number: 201999248897
Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LEATHER SHOUDLE BAG
Seller: myashona
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...248897?hash=item2f0817ee01:g:fWYAAOSw4HdZeTIX 
Comments:


----------



## MandyT<3

Hi coul you help me authenticate please. Thanks!

Item : YSL classic satchel tassel
Listing number: 132278208671
 seller: gladanderson
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Medium-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-with-box-and-cards/132278208671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dalmatian

Thank you for helping me out, Corame, the bag was bought from an Italian online shop at a good price,
https://www.michelefranzesemoda.com/it/articolo/saint-laurent-borsa-saint-laurent-377828bow02-6219 
Feels off at the first glance as some details seem different from previous seasons, it's hard to be completely confident without your expertise. Thank you again!


----------



## Katri

corame said:


> Its fake


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## asodium

Just received this. I have 4 days to return if found inauthentic. Would greatly appreciate any help to authenticate this!

Item: YSL Large Monogram Quilted WOC 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Melovesluxury, LLC on Tradesy
Link: N/A
Comments: Barcode says BOW02 on the card while tag on the bag says BOW01


----------



## girlwithabag

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please provide your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag
*User id poklong*
*Item Number 332316832299*
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-la...2FOsFPlJCc8a50ijMryKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Buddy bag

Can you tell me if this is an authentic Yves Saint Laurent bag I've looked every where and can't find anything like it thanks


----------



## mdg76

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you Corame!


----------



## grsrose

Item: SMALL SAC DE JOUR
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Personal seller
Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1M2S1Z1zsWOLVp1WGdES2lXOVE
Comments: Please help me to authenticate this YSL handbag, I took several photos of the details including the back of the zipper, it should be a real bag, the seller has the receipt for the bag, but I just want to double check. Thank you very much.


----------



## Buddy bag

mdg76 said:


> Thank you Corame!


So sorry I'm confused, your authenticate appeared under my post but I'm not sure if it applies to me or not ? It rang a few bells for me as its a private seller, and to be honest I've never seen a bag like this before, any help would be appreciated cheers


----------



## prinkesk

Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Monogram WOC in pale pink I purchased.  Thank you!


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you kindly authenticate this for me please? Thankyou!
Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Medium College Leather Bag*
Listing Number: 142458562659
Seller: maybnalmighty (29)
Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...ege-Leather-Bag-/142458562659?nav=WON&trxId=0
Comments: need to pay within a few days


----------



## BiancaSophie

Hi, could you help me with this bag (Saint Laurent Kate Monogram)? I think it is fake (because of the the serial number ) and I would like to have a second opinion. Thank you in advance!

Listing number: 112489731226
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/112489731226?_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Buddy bag

katslack said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this for me please? Thankyou!
> Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Medium College Leather Bag*
> Listing Number: 142458562659
> Seller: maybnalmighty (29)
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...ege-Leather-Bag-/142458562659?nav=WON&trxId=0
> Comments: need to pay within a few days


----------



## Buddy bag

Buddy bag said:


> View attachment 3785663
> View attachment 3785663


I've attached a pic from the bag, it's a nicely made bag but I'd check further as the stitching is way off on the back. Perhaps try and find a genuine one and check it against that, hope that helps


----------



## corame

asodium said:


> Just received this. I have 4 days to return if found inauthentic. Would greatly appreciate any help to authenticate this!
> 
> Item: YSL Large Monogram Quilted WOC
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Melovesluxury, LLC on Tradesy
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Barcode says BOW02 on the card while tag on the bag says BOW01



It looks authentic to me. You can search for a second opinion if you want.


----------



## corame

asodium said:


> the larger size



Ok. Yours should have it on the flap under the close clap.
Small has on the zipper side.


----------



## corame

Esrayeks said:


> Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
> Listing number: 21805892
> Seller: YoyoT
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-black-21805892/
> Comments: I just purchased this bag and i was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate this for me please? She had notified me ahead of time that on the Tradesy link she has an accidental picture of the WOC interior posted in with the rest of the pictures of the bags so i am aware of that! Seller assured me it was "100% authentic", but i noticed this was her only handbag listing in her boutique without a receipt so i am a little hesitant. Thank you so much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781107
> View attachment 3781108
> View attachment 3781109
> View attachment 3781110
> View attachment 3781111
> View attachment 3781112
> View attachment 3781113
> View attachment 3781114



Take your own pics pls


----------



## corame

Dreammaker said:


> Hi, can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me?
> Seller claims this is an outlet item, so doesn't come with authenticity card.. this all is what I get..
> Thank you very much



Fake


----------



## corame

MandyT<3 said:


> Hi could you authenticate for me please. Thanks!
> 
> Listing number: 201999248897
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LEATHER SHOUDLE BAG
> Seller: myashona
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...248897?hash=item2f0817ee01:g:fWYAAOSw4HdZeTIX
> Comments:



It looks fake to me .


----------



## corame

MandyT<3 said:


> Hi coul you help me authenticate please. Thanks!
> 
> Item : YSL classic satchel tassel
> Listing number: 132278208671
> seller: gladanderson
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Medium-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-with-box-and-cards/132278208671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Fake


----------



## corame

girlwithabag said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please provide your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag
> *User id poklong*
> *Item Number 332316832299*
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-la...2FOsFPlJCc8a50ijMryKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanking you in advance



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

Buddy bag said:


> Can you tell me if this is an authentic Yves Saint Laurent bag I've looked every where and can't find anything like it thanks



Looks super vintage


----------



## corame

grsrose said:


> Item: SMALL SAC DE JOUR
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Personal seller
> Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1M2S1Z1zsWOLVp1WGdES2lXOVE
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate this YSL handbag, I took several photos of the details including the back of the zipper, it should be a real bag, the seller has the receipt for the bag, but I just want to double check. Thank you very much.



Looks authentic


----------



## corame

prinkesk said:


> View attachment 3784963
> View attachment 3784964
> View attachment 3784965
> View attachment 3784967
> View attachment 3784969
> View attachment 3784962
> View attachment 3784960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Monogram WOC in pale pink I purchased.  Thank you!



Fake


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this for me please? Thankyou!
> Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Medium College Leather Bag*
> Listing Number: 142458562659
> Seller: maybnalmighty (29)
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...ege-Leather-Bag-/142458562659?nav=WON&trxId=0
> Comments: need to pay within a few days



Authentic


----------



## corame

Buddy bag said:


> View attachment 3785663
> View attachment 3785663



It depends on what corner the bag stays.
You can ask for a second opinion outside this web if you are conffused. My opinion remains the same.


----------



## eugenet

Listing number:
Item: YSL LARGE ENVELOPE CHAIN BAG IN BLACK GRAIN
Seller: OfferUp
SerialNumber: 324823 527412
Link: https://offerup.com/item/detail/310627669/?_branch_match_id=340583959854170002


(Not sure if non-Ebay listings are allowed, sorry! Looking for a gift for my gf)


----------



## farahmm

can you please help me authenticate this bag

Item: YSL Cabas MNG S
Seller:  ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Sai...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

thank you so much


----------



## Buddy bag

corame said:


> Looks super vintage


Thanks Corame, do you think authentic super vintage, lol. I've not been able to find anything remotely like this any where


----------



## MGH18569

Item: YSL wallet on chain 
Listing Number: eBay item number: 232433426678
Seller: camelliany
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Actually bought this and just received it today.  But am wondering if it's real.  The metal YSL logo on front has rivets and seems more brass colored than what's on the current bags.  The foil stamped logo inside also looks like it could be different.  Wondering what your thoughts are.


----------



## Buddy bag

Ouch.... The stud on the closure is not central, seller only has 12 feedbacks and only been selling for 2 months, only has one feedback as a seller and during this time has changed her eBay ID. Not confident that this is authentic


----------



## YCorbett

Hi! I'm looking to authenticate this YSL clutch I purchased a couple of months ago from TRR (The Real Real).  I've read in another forum that there have been occasional problems with authenticity from them so I wanted to verify here that I didn't get a fake. Thanks so much in advance!

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
No link, the item is in my possession.
Please see pics below. If you need others I will gladly provide. Thanks again!


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you help me aithenticate please?
Item name:
*Authentic Saint Laurent YSL medium College Bag in Camouflage Military Green*
Item listing number: 253074271444
Seller: ophoven7866
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Sai...ouflage-Military-Green-/253074271444?nav=LOST
Commnts: if authentic, what year? Colour looks off so I am not hopeful...
Thankyou!


----------



## Molly Ammerman

Item: YSL Monogram Matelasse Zip-Around Wallet in dark beige
Listing Number: 16138369
Seller: Private seller on tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...se-continental-wallet-16138369/?tref=category
Comments: Hi! I'd love to get this authenticated before I purchase - I'm just very skeptical about reselling websites.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Listing number: 222599072104
Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LEATHER SHOUDLE BAG (ysl muse tote ostrich?) 
Seller: kamila8877
Link: http://www.m.ebay.com/itm/222599072104


----------



## vipamplona

Hiiii can someone please authenticate this one for me


----------



## blobyblu

Hi, looking to get this sac de jour from I believe 2013 authenticated.  Thank you!


----------



## thebagfinderph

Hi GUYS!

Please help me authenticate this small monogram chain
Thanks lots!


----------



## Molly Ammerman

Also going along with my post - this is the serial number if that helps!


----------



## normangirl

Please authenticate
Item:  Python Medium Kate Tassel Bag
Seller: The Real Real
Item Number:  Item # SNT33328


----------



## Dreammaker

corame said:


> Fake


Hi may I know how to identify the authenticity of this clutch ?


----------



## shopbo

Item: SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Classic Monogram Clutch Nero Black
Listing Number: 180625
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grain-de-poudre-classic-monogram-clutch-nero-black-180625 
Comments: Please help me authenticate if possible!! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## frumoasa

Item: Saint Laurent Large Shopping Tote in Black
Seller: Private seller
Comments: Used bag, reportedly purchased from Saks in Feb 2017. Please help authenticate!


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you help me aithenticate please?
Item name:
*Authentic Saint Laurent YSL medium College Bag in Camouflage Military Green*
Item listing number: 253074271444
Seller: ophoven7866
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Sai...age-Military-Green-/253087261179?nav=WATCHING
Commnts: if authentic, what year? Colour looks off so I am not hopeful...
Thankyou!


----------



## Jnyrella

Hi guys! please help authenticate this asap!
Item: SAINT LAURENT medium Kate monogram tassel satchel
Listing Number: 182710669318
Seller: odellworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

and 

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram leather Baby Chain Messenger Bag
Listing number: 263137852002
Seller: teachemoo8
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thankyou so much!


----------



## Jnyrella

thebagfinderph said:


> Hi GUYS!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this small monogram chain
> Thanks lots!



This is authentic


----------



## frumoasa

Item: SAINT LAURENT Baby Sac de jour in dark anthracite croc embossed leather. 
Seller: Private

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Real_Bags

Item: Saint Laurent YSL medium Satchel Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 202006947691
Seller: sackvalle
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, teh seller has advised that it is authentic but when recieved, it doesnt look right. Thank you.


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag:
Item name: 
As New YSL Saint Laurent Chain Wallet Clutch Bag In Grain De Poudre Leather
Item number: 282606498309
Seller: favoriteicecream44
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/As-New-YSL-Sa...%3Ae2a4217015d0ab6bcfe2a100fffd143d%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## corame

farahmm said:


> can you please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas MNG S
> Seller:  ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Sai...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you so much



Looks good to me.


----------



## corame

MGH18569 said:


> Item: YSL wallet on chain
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 232433426678
> Seller: camelliany
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Actually bought this and just received it today.  But am wondering if it's real.  The metal YSL logo on front has rivets and seems more brass colored than what's on the current bags.  The foil stamped logo inside also looks like it could be different.  Wondering what your thoughts are.



The pics are super unclear


----------



## corame

YCorbett said:


> Hi! I'm looking to authenticate this YSL clutch I purchased a couple of months ago from TRR (The Real Real).  I've read in another forum that there have been occasional problems with authenticity from them so I wanted to verify here that I didn't get a fake. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> No link, the item is in my possession.
> Please see pics below. If you need others I will gladly provide. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788427
> View attachment 3788428
> View attachment 3788429
> View attachment 3788430
> View attachment 3788431



Although TheRealReal is known for selling fakes between authentic items, this looks good.


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> Hi, could you help me aithenticate please?
> Item name:
> *Authentic Saint Laurent YSL medium College Bag in Camouflage Military Green*
> Item listing number: 253074271444
> Seller: ophoven7866
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Sai...ouflage-Military-Green-/253074271444?nav=LOST
> Commnts: if authentic, what year? Colour looks off so I am not hopeful...
> Thankyou!



Fake


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> Listing number: 222599072104
> Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT CLASSIC LEATHER SHOUDLE BAG (ysl muse tote ostrich?)
> Seller: kamila8877
> Link: http://www.m.ebay.com/itm/222599072104



Authentic


----------



## corame

vipamplona said:


> Hiiii can someone please authenticate this one for me



I need to see CLEAR inside pics


----------



## corame

blobyblu said:


> Hi, looking to get this sac de jour from I believe 2013 authenticated.  Thank you!



Need more pics


----------



## corame

thebagfinderph said:


> Hi GUYS!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this small monogram chain
> Thanks lots!



Something looks fishy. Please take few extra pics with inside.


----------



## corame

Molly Ammerman said:


> Also going along with my post - this is the serial number if that helps!



There are so many posts. You need to reatach your listing and other pics


----------



## corame

normangirl said:


> Please authenticate
> Item:  Python Medium Kate Tassel Bag
> Seller: The Real Real
> Item Number:  Item # SNT33328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790658
> View attachment 3790659
> View attachment 3790660



Take your own pics upon receiving it


----------



## corame

shopbo said:


> Item: SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Classic Monogram Clutch Nero Black
> Listing Number: 180625
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grain-de-poudre-classic-monogram-clutch-nero-black-180625
> Comments: Please help me authenticate if possible!! Thank you so much in advance!!



It looks good


----------



## corame

frumoasa said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Large Shopping Tote in Black
> Seller: Private seller
> Comments: Used bag, reportedly purchased from Saks in Feb 2017. Please help authenticate!
> View attachment 3792302
> View attachment 3792303
> View attachment 3792304
> View attachment 3792305
> View attachment 3792306



Fake


----------



## corame

Jnyrella said:


> Hi guys! please help authenticate this asap!
> Item: SAINT LAURENT medium Kate monogram tassel satchel
> Listing Number: 182710669318
> Seller: odellworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram leather Baby Chain Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 263137852002
> Seller: teachemoo8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thankyou so much!



Both Fake


----------



## corame

Real_Bags said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL medium Satchel Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 202006947691
> Seller: sackvalle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-La...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic, teh seller has advised that it is authentic but when recieved, it doesnt look right. Thank you.



Fake


----------



## kristenwu

Item: YSL Baby Downtown Cabas in Black Leather and Crocodile Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 172814622083
Seller: cort9710
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic? I'm a little wary because this is the second time I bought a bag on eBay and the first one I bought was fake.. so I'm afraid this one will be too.


----------



## LilMissCutie

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you!!


----------



## katslack

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## Banjosue

Can someone tell me if its authentic or not


----------



## Real_Bags

Thanks Corame!


----------



## Real_Bags

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks Corame


----------



## BlairVW

Hello. Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne Medium Leather Carryall Bag shown in the pictures below. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## vonx3210

Hello! Can you please authenticate this item from Poshmark? 
Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Matelasse Chevron Large Monogram Shopping Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Poshmark - noilyn
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-bag-597befce522b45549204e627
Comments: Please let me know if you need more photos to justify. Thanks!!


----------



## Hiedyp

Hi can you help me authenticate this bag, someone is selling it to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## corame

kristenwu said:


> Item: YSL Baby Downtown Cabas in Black Leather and Crocodile Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 172814622083
> Seller: cort9710
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic? I'm a little wary because this is the second time I bought a bag on eBay and the first one I bought was fake.. so I'm afraid this one will be too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796570
> View attachment 3796571
> View attachment 3796572
> View attachment 3796573
> View attachment 3796574
> View attachment 3796575
> View attachment 3796576
> View attachment 3796570
> View attachment 3796571
> View attachment 3796572
> View attachment 3796573
> View attachment 3796574
> View attachment 3796575
> View attachment 3796576
> View attachment 3796577
> View attachment 3796578
> View attachment 3796579



It looks off to be honest. I would Pass


----------



## corame

Banjosue said:


> Can someone tell me if its authentic or not



It looks fine to me


----------



## corame

BlairVW said:


> Hello. Kindly authenticate this Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne Medium Leather Carryall Bag shown in the pictures below. Thanks so much for your help.
> View attachment 3797997
> View attachment 3797998
> View attachment 3797994
> View attachment 3797995
> View attachment 3797996
> View attachment 3797997



The code and prints are not visible, so pls take your own pics and post them


----------



## corame

vonx3210 said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate this item from Poshmark?
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Smooth Calfskin Matelasse Chevron Large Monogram Shopping Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Poshmark - noilyn
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-bag-597befce522b45549204e627
> Comments: Please let me know if you need more photos to justify. Thanks!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Hiedyp said:


> View attachment 3798502
> View attachment 3798501
> View attachment 3798500
> View attachment 3798499
> View attachment 3798498
> View attachment 3798496
> View attachment 3798497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you help me authenticate this bag, someone is selling it to me. Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## kristenwu

corame said:


> It looks off to be honest. I would Pass


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me have a look at this YSL shoulder bag ?
Thank you


----------



## corame

PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me have a look at this YSL shoulder bag ?
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## PearP

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you for your help! 
Xx


----------



## zzdizzy

Could someone please help authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!
Item: YSL College Medium Black GHW  
Seller: Muchiko19 (Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...5b&post_roll=stitched_v1&utm_source=pi_sh_pub


----------



## Jooniie

Hi,
Please help to authenticate this pair of preowned suede YSL Tribute heels that I got from the website below. TIA
Links: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/saint-la...es-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-heels-1424248


----------



## icebuena

Hi! Please authenticate this for me.

Item: YSL kate medium (i think)
Listing Number: private seller
Seller: private seller
Link:* private seller*
Comments: i got this and a gucci disco. Found that the disco was fake so i want to check this one too! Thanks


----------



## katslack

katslack said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this for me please? Thankyou!
> Item: *Authentic YSL Saint Laurent Medium College Leather Bag*
> Listing Number: 142458562659
> Seller: maybnalmighty (29)
> Link:http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...ege-Leather-Bag-/142458562659?nav=WON&trxId=0
> Comments: need to pay within a few days





corame said:


> Authentic



Ho Corame, you kindly helped me authenticate the above bag. It has arrived and I am a little concerned by a couple of things - there is no ysl imprint on the magnetic button (should there be?) and the serial code inside the internal pocket seems upside down when I look at other ysl college bags - and it is right down near the seam of the pocket as opposed to near the top of pocket. Is this an issue? Also, the zipper imprint is a little shaky (maybe jus worn?) - I have attached pictures.


----------



## Power123

Item: Saint Laurant sac de jour medium and large
Listing Number: 272815394942 (Medium) 232454922809 (Large)
Seller:  madonna0812 (medium)  uofachica (large)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-Medium-/272815394942? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Handbag-Leather-Large/232454922809?























Comments:


----------



## Power123

Power123 said:


> Item: Saint Laurant sac de jour medium and large
> Listing Number: 272815394942 (Medium) 232454922809 (Large)
> Seller:  madonna0812 (medium)  uofachica (large)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-Medium-/272815394942?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Handbag-Leather-Large/232454922809?
> 
> Please Help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time!


----------



## BlairVW

corame said:


> The code and prints are not visible, so pls take your own pics and post them



Seller refuses to send better pics. Code imprinting looks very suspect. Thanks so much, Corame.


----------



## calabrese1976

Item: Authentic Croc YSL Saint Laurent small tassel cross body black W monogram 
Listing number: 182730760470
Seller: dorothseren-0
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/182730760470 

Hello
Can you please authenticate this bag please?
I'm not familiar with YSL. I sent a message To the seller asking for more pics of the inside of the bag.


----------



## kaityy

Item: Authentic YSL Wallet On A Chain Saint Laurent
Listing number: 332355751787
Seller: platinumcrown
Thanks soooo much!












Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332355751787?ul_noapp=true


----------



## calabrese1976

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium Croc Cross body Bag Gold Hardware
Listing number: 182732010396
Seller: throneburgjcxcey_8
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/182732010396 

Can you please authenticate this handbag as well? Thank you in advance.


----------



## miss.anastasia

Hi, everyone! 
Could you please, help me to authenticate YSL College bag I've purchased recently.
Link for picture 
https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0B2W4Yr8ZDzPHTVZZOG8wNFFBRm8?usp=sharing

Thank you a lot in advance.


----------



## corame

icebuena said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item: YSL kate medium (i think)
> Listing Number: private seller
> Seller: private seller
> Link:* private seller*
> Comments: i got this and a gucci disco. Found that the disco was fake so i want to check this one too! Thanks



Fake


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> View attachment 3801456
> View attachment 3801457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Corame, you kindly helped me authenticate the above bag. It has arrived and I am a little concerned by a couple of things - there is no ysl imprint on the magnetic button (should there be?) and the serial code inside the internal pocket seems upside down when I look at other ysl college bags - and it is right down near the seam of the pocket as opposed to near the top of pocket. Is this an issue? Also, the zipper imprint is a little shaky (maybe jus worn?) - I have attached pictures.



Can you take your own pics on each print inside the bag ?


----------



## corame

Power123 said:


> Item: Saint Laurant sac de jour medium and large
> Listing Number: 272815394942 (Medium) 232454922809 (Large)
> Seller:  madonna0812 (medium)  uofachica (large)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-Medium-/272815394942?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Handbag-Leather-Large/232454922809?
> 
> View attachment 3802257
> View attachment 3802258
> View attachment 3802258
> View attachment 3802257
> View attachment 3802258
> View attachment 3802259
> View attachment 3802260
> View attachment 3802261
> View attachment 3802262
> View attachment 3802263
> View attachment 3802264
> View attachment 3802257
> View attachment 3802258
> View attachment 3802259
> View attachment 3802260
> View attachment 3802261
> View attachment 3802262
> View attachment 3802263
> View attachment 3802264
> View attachment 3802265
> View attachment 3802266
> 
> Comments:



The light beige one is authentic.
The taupe one, its a fake.


----------



## corame

BlairVW said:


> Seller refuses to send better pics. Code imprinting looks very suspect. Thanks so much, Corame.



Why loosing your time ?
Look for another one.


----------



## anitamarsh

hi, can anyone confirm authenticity of this bag for me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...774897?hash=item4409c66c31:g:k9oAAOSweNNZmj70

The images are slightly blurry and the name of the clutch doesn't seem to exactly match one which YSL has previously sold. I'm very suspicious as I've messaged the seller for proof of authenticity only to receive no reply.


----------



## corame

kaityy said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Wallet On A Chain Saint Laurent
> Listing number: 332355751787
> Seller: platinumcrown
> Thanks soooo much!
> View attachment 3805459
> 
> View attachment 3805460
> View attachment 3805461
> View attachment 3805462
> View attachment 3805463
> View attachment 3805464
> View attachment 3805465
> View attachment 3805466
> View attachment 3805467
> View attachment 3805468
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332355751787?ul_noapp=true



Pls take photos of the inner prints and details (zipper, code etc ).


----------



## corame

calabrese1976 said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Medium Croc Cross body Bag Gold Hardware
> Listing number: 182732010396
> Seller: throneburgjcxcey_8
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/182732010396
> 
> Can you please authenticate this handbag as well? Thank you in advance.



Listing removed


----------



## corame

miss.anastasia said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Could you please, help me to authenticate YSL College bag I've purchased recently.
> Link for picture
> https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0B2W4Yr8ZDzPHTVZZOG8wNFFBRm8?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you a lot in advance.



Where you got this bag ?


----------



## calabrese1976

corame said:


> Listing removed


I saw that! Thank you


----------



## YSLfan96

Hi everyone,

Could you help me confirm that this purse is real? Thank you so much!!! I attached a link to an album of a front shot, interior clasp and hardware.
https://imgur.com/gallery/mLRMB


----------



## xiaojens

Hey, could anyone help me out? I found this t-shirt online and i would like to know whether it is real or not. I don't know anything about the owner but he claims it is real.

http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1196944...tm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## MillaR

Hello, 

I wonder if you could help me out in authentication:
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y zippy wallet
Listing number: 452036352
Seller: Ludde_S
Link:  https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/yves-saint-laurent-y-zippy-wallet/452036352
Comments: Please let me know if it is possible to authenticate the wallet. Thank you very much!

Brgds,
Milla


----------



## Zoeyzee

Can someone help me authenticate these please
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122663723693

This first and im really sus of a college i got as well


----------



## Zoeyzee

Zoeyzee said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these please
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122663723693
> 
> This first and im really sus of a college i got as well


----------



## Mickey4u

Hi experts,
I have a newly purchase from ebay, I hope you can help me to authenticate the bag, details as below: 

Item: Auth YSL Rive Gauche Muse Two 229680 Black Leather Canvas Handbag w/ Dust Bag
Listing number:  322658985189
Seller: brandearauction

Please let me know if you need more pictures of the item. Thanks in advance!


----------



## scrappy25

Hi, looking for a used tassel bag. Can you authenticate these two ebay listings? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MEDIUM-BLACK-CROC-CROSSBODY-BAG-GOLD-HARDWARE/232462328928

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-MONOGRAM-MEDIUM-KATE-TASSEL-SHOULDER-CHAIN-BAG-/372057642432?hash=item56a05d15c0:g:OBYAAOSwkRpZohnZ


----------



## Tookie24

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
Link : https://www.poshmark.com/listings/598ba20c713fdeeb2d00bbef
Please authenticate this bag as I know nothing about the muse handbag. Thank you


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone!  Could the lovely professionals on this thread take a look at this bag and provide your authentication advice?  I received it yesterday (it is returnable thankfully) and snapped some additional photos.  I won't be comfortable until you look at it.  I really appreciate your time and help.  

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Tote bag
Listing Number: 302371725317
Seller: csaffus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Last-chance-Brand-New-w-tags-YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Tote-bag/302371725317?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:  I bought this with confidence due to the Nordstrom tag and receipt code attached.  All YSL markings were on the zippers/hardware too.  Fingers crossed this is ok.


----------



## marxistfood

hello if im doing this wrong apologies not very internet savvy  going to try to "upload a photo "   !! bought this bag arrived and although its "VINTAGE AUTHENTIC" it seems plastic(Y) and cheap to me help very much appreciated and apologies if I have infringed any rules thanks in advance


----------



## marxistfood

Oh dear ! think ive posted all wrong ! can anyone tell me if this "vintage YSL travel bad is real ? It looks like plastic to me and there are no logos on the metal work etc ....will try again


----------



## bilalmalik

Can you let me know when I will be able to start thread....


----------



## marxistfood

bilalmalik said:


> Can you let me know when I will be able to start thread....


sorry Im new on here myself


----------



## EAR95

Can somebody help me authenticate this?
Item: YSL Wallet on a chain 
Listing Number:
Seller:amylala31 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...wallet-on-chain-gold-5997859256b2d6fd3d03d191
Comments: I purchased this bag and it was authenticiated by posh concierge. After I purchased, the account uploaded another bag to sell.  I need to know if it is fake. In anyones experience, if the bag is fake can I get my money back? I'm really worried!


----------



## corame

YSLfan96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you help me confirm that this purse is real? Thank you so much!!! I attached a link to an album of a front shot, interior clasp and hardware.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/mLRMB



Cannot authenticate with 2 images


----------



## corame

MillaR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if you could help me out in authentication:
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Y zippy wallet
> Listing number: 452036352
> Seller: Ludde_S
> Link:  https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/yves-saint-laurent-y-zippy-wallet/452036352
> Comments: Please let me know if it is possible to authenticate the wallet. Thank you very much!
> 
> Brgds,
> Milla



Authentic


----------



## corame

Both fake


----------



## corame

Mickey4u said:


> Hi experts,
> I have a newly purchase from ebay, I hope you can help me to authenticate the bag, details as below:
> 
> Item: Auth YSL Rive Gauche Muse Two 229680 Black Leather Canvas Handbag w/ Dust Bag
> Listing number:  322658985189
> Seller: brandearauction
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures of the item. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3809461
> View attachment 3809463
> View attachment 3809465
> 
> View attachment 3809460
> View attachment 3809466
> View attachment 3809467
> View attachment 3809469



It looks off


----------



## corame

scrappy25 said:


> Hi, looking for a used tassel bag. Can you authenticate these two ebay listings?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MEDIUM-BLACK-CROC-CROSSBODY-BAG-GOLD-HARDWARE/232462328928
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-MONOGRAM-MEDIUM-KATE-TASSEL-SHOULDER-CHAIN-BAG-/372057642432?hash=item56a05d15c0:g:OBYAAOSwkRpZohnZ



Your links arent loading


----------



## corame

Tookie24 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse
> Link : https://www.poshmark.com/listings/598ba20c713fdeeb2d00bbef
> Please authenticate this bag as I know nothing about the muse handbag. Thank you



It looks really off


----------



## corame

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone!  Could the lovely professionals on this thread take a look at this bag and provide your authentication advice?  I received it yesterday (it is returnable thankfully) and snapped some additional photos.  I won't be comfortable until you look at it.  I really appreciate your time and help.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc Tote bag
> Listing Number: 302371725317
> Seller: csaffus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Last-chance-Brand-New-w-tags-YSL-Cabas-Chyc-Tote-bag/302371725317?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  I bought this with confidence due to the Nordstrom tag and receipt code attached.  All YSL markings were on the zippers/hardware too.  Fingers crossed this is ok.
> 
> View attachment 3809614
> View attachment 3809615
> View attachment 3809616
> View attachment 3809619
> View attachment 3809620
> View attachment 3809639
> View attachment 3809631



Authentic


----------



## corame

marxistfood said:


> Oh dear ! think ive posted all wrong ! can anyone tell me if this "vintage YSL travel bad is real ? It looks like plastic to me and there are no logos on the metal work etc ....will try again



Nobody can authenticate with 1 pict


----------



## corame

EAR95 said:


> Can somebody help me authenticate this?
> Item: YSL Wallet on a chain
> Listing Number:
> Seller:amylala31
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...wallet-on-chain-gold-5997859256b2d6fd3d03d191
> Comments: I purchased this bag and it was authenticiated by posh concierge. After I purchased, the account uploaded another bag to sell.  I need to know if it is fake. In anyones experience, if the bag is fake can I get my money back? I'm really worried!



I cannot authenticate with 3 pics. I need to see all imprints etc.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you Corame! I very much appreciate you offering your time to members.


----------



## Mickey4u

corame said:


> It looks off


thanks for your help, it looks so real.....


----------



## MillaR

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Jtran307

Item: large envelope chain bag
Seller: yauska
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f

Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark


----------



## Jtran307

Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3810374
> View attachment 3810380
> 
> Item: large envelope chain bag
> Seller: yauska
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f
> 
> Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark





Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3810374
> View attachment 3810380
> 
> Item: large envelope chain bag
> Seller: yauska
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f
> 
> Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark


----------



## Melbournesartorialist

Item: YSL Large College Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Bought from eBay
Link:
Comments: Received this item a few days ago and am contemplating on returning it to the eBay seller which gave me an item different from the photos posted in the listing.


----------



## vivianlanqq

Item is *Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain*
*I really need your help to authentic this bag*
Thank you


----------



## vivianlanqq

Additional photos for 15773

Thank you so much


----------



## marxistfood

corame said:


> Nobody can authenticate with 1 pict





corame said:


> Nobody can authenticate with 1 pict





corame said:


> Nobody can authenticate with 1 pict


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...JuwOtz62eLANNYSKDwhQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nct
trying to load the ebay pixs sorry will keep trying hope the photos help now thanks for helping


----------



## crotzky23

Item:  Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: GILT
Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=8de...521_1200033304&size_id=1&origin=order_history
Comments: 

Hi Corame or other authenticators,

Would you mind to authenticate the purse? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nhunguyen86

vivianlanqq said:


> View attachment 3810806
> View attachment 3810807
> View attachment 3810809
> 
> 
> Item is *Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain*
> *I really need your help to authentic this bag*
> Thank you


hi honey, where did you get this bag? is it on Poshmark? i have the same one and very interested in finding out if it is authentic or not


----------



## Jtran307

item:


nhunguyen86 said:


> hi honey, where did you get this bag? is it on Poshmark? i have the same one and very interested in finding out if it is authentic or not


I also got that one on poshmark I think from the same seller as you mchensx


----------



## Jtran307

Hello please help authenticate this bag!
Item: small envelope chain wallet in black grain de poudre textured matelasse leather


----------



## Sparklyloubs

Jtran307 said:


> Hello please help authenticate this bag!
> Item: small envelope chain wallet in black grain de poudre textured matelasse leather
> View attachment 3811276
> View attachment 3811285
> View attachment 3811286
> View attachment 3811287
> View attachment 3811276


Hi!!
To get a bag authenticated you have to follow the rules that can be found at the beginning of the forum. Name of bag, link , seller etc


----------



## nhunguyen86

Jtran307 said:


> Hello please help authenticate this bag!
> Item: small envelope chain wallet in black grain de poudre textured matelasse leather
> View attachment 3811276
> View attachment 3811285
> View attachment 3811286
> View attachment 3811287
> View attachment 3811276


omg, i messaged you couple times but you didn't reply to me.. Mine has the same code like the girl above.


----------



## Jtran307

Sparklyloubs said:


> Hi!!
> To get a bag authenticated you have to follow the rules that can be found at the beginning of the forum. Name of bag, link , seller etc


So would I have to make a new thread? Because this one won't let me edit it


----------



## crotzky23

crotzky23 said:


> Item:  Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: GILT
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=8de...521_1200033304&size_id=1&origin=order_history
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Corame or other authenticators,
> 
> Would you mind to authenticate the purse? Thanks in advance!




Extra pictures:


----------



## Sparklyloubs

Jtran307 said:


> So would I have to make a new thread? Because this one won't let me edit it


Yes; I would make a new thread. The more information the better


----------



## marxistfood

-hi this is the bag I bought off ebay arrived feels/looks cheap can anyone help authentate this please


marxistfood said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Yves-Saint-Laurent-travel-bag-Vintage-/272804257584?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=EyK%2Ba%2BcJuwOtz62eLANNYSKDwhQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nct
> trying to load the ebay pixs sorry will keep trying hope the photos help now thanks for helping


----------



## lalahF

Hi someone from facebook is selling this item to me, she said it was her personal bag

I hope you can help me thanks


----------



## BlairVW

Hello. Please authenticate the Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne Medium Leather Bag pictured below. Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## Enitron

Hi
Can you please help me authenticate that ysl bag I am thinking on buying??? 
It is a seller from depop but the item isn't upload it there. So I am sending you just pictures 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Ricadonna

Please help authenticate this bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Black Monogram Croc Chain Wallet Bag
Seller: almondfashion
Item nr: 
182739310184
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Would you be so so thankful!


----------



## Nati093

Hi, could you kindly help me to confirm authenticity of my handbag. Thank you


----------



## Nati093

Though I could find the # inside. If it should be there at all...


----------



## AmaniP

Hi, wondering if this YSL bag is authentic?Bought it from a seller saying she bought it in a vintage boutique. Thanks in advance. Will try to upload pics Since it doesnt Work right now


----------



## AmaniP

This are the only pics that could be uploaded, will try again soon with more pics


----------



## AmaniP

Seems like it doesnt Work to upload other pics, But This bag looks like those with tassels (without the tassle) and it Has golden edges as u can see on one of the pics. A Ysl logo on the center of the bag. The only mark I can find is the one on the pic (inside the bag, the "locker"). Looks like real leather But Do not find anything that sats so (maybe Cuz its vintage?)...


----------



## Itscaroline55555

Item: Shopping Saint Laurent tote bag 
Listing number:222634223082
Seller: Reynoholli
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222634223082 
Comments: I've been wanting to purchase this bag for a while now, but there's so little information about it. Could you please help me to authenticate it? Many thanks☺️


----------



## corame

Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3810374
> View attachment 3810380
> 
> Item: large envelope chain bag
> Seller: yauska
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f
> 
> Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark



It looks authentic. Just post your own pics upon receiving


----------



## corame

Melbournesartorialist said:


> View attachment 3810396
> View attachment 3810397
> View attachment 3810398
> View attachment 3810400
> View attachment 3810401
> View attachment 3810402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Large College Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Bought from eBay
> Link:
> Comments: Received this item a few days ago and am contemplating on returning it to the eBay seller which gave me an item different from the photos posted in the listing.



It looks very off indeed. Whats the link for it pls?


----------



## corame

vivianlanqq said:


> Additional photos for 15773
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3810943
> View attachment 3810944



It looks off. Show me the cards as well.


----------



## corame

marxistfood said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...JuwOtz62eLANNYSKDwhQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nct
> trying to load the ebay pixs sorry will keep trying hope the photos help now thanks for helping



Need a clear close look of the logo inside pls


----------



## corame

crotzky23 said:


> Item:  Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: GILT
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=8de...521_1200033304&size_id=1&origin=order_history
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Corame or other authenticators,
> 
> Would you mind to authenticate the purse? Thanks in advance!



I need pics with alllll the prints (clear close look pls).


----------



## corame

lalahF said:


> Hi someone from facebook is selling this item to me, she said it was her personal bag
> 
> I hope you can help me thanks



Thats a very fake bag


----------



## corame

BlairVW said:


> Hello. Please authenticate the Saint Laurent Classic Cabas Y-Ligne Medium Leather Bag pictured below. Thanks so much in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813009
> View attachment 3813008
> View attachment 3813007
> View attachment 3813006
> View attachment 3813005
> View attachment 3813004
> View attachment 3813003
> View attachment 3813002
> View attachment 3813001
> View attachment 3813000



It looks off to me


----------



## corame

Enitron said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me authenticate that ysl bag I am thinking on buying???
> It is a seller from depop but the item isn't upload it there. So I am sending you just pictures
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813013
> View attachment 3813015
> View attachment 3813017
> View attachment 3813023
> View attachment 3813025
> View attachment 3813026
> View attachment 3813027
> View attachment 3813028
> View attachment 3813029



Fake


----------



## corame

Ricadonna said:


> Please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Black Monogram Croc Chain Wallet Bag
> Seller: almondfashion
> Item nr:
> 182739310184
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Would you be so so thankful!



Something is fishy here.
Some looks good, some pics look bad.
If you want to buy it, just send your own pics when you get it.


----------



## corame

Nati093 said:


> Hi, could you kindly help me to confirm authenticity of my handbag. Thank you



Looks off. Where did you get this ?


----------



## corame

AmaniP said:


> Seems like it doesnt Work to upload other pics, But This bag looks like those with tassels (without the tassle) and it Has golden edges as u can see on one of the pics. A Ysl logo on the center of the bag. The only mark I can find is the one on the pic (inside the bag, the "locker"). Looks like real leather But Do not find anything that sats so (maybe Cuz its vintage?)...



I cant authenticate without pictures. I'm sorry.


----------



## corame

Itscaroline55555 said:


> Item: Shopping Saint Laurent tote bag
> Listing number:222634223082
> Seller: Reynoholli
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222634223082
> Comments: I've been wanting to purchase this bag for a while now, but there's so little information about it. Could you please help me to authenticate it? Many thanks[emoji5]



Thats fake.


----------



## Jtran307

Item: MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Seller: mchensx
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59946555522b4507741e97e1
Comments: received this bag without an authenticity card so just wondering if you could help authenticate this bag for me! Thanks!


----------



## Nati093

corame said:


> Looks off. Where did you get this ?


On eBay. 
Are you sure? 
Seller says it's authentic bought in Dubai. 

But I couldn't find #number inside.


----------



## Nati093

Nati093 said:


> On eBay.
> Are you sure?
> Seller says it's authentic bought in Dubai.
> 
> But I couldn't find #number inside.


Can you tell what looks off. 

To me leather is great. All details are ok.


----------



## Nati093

Nati093 said:


> Can you tell what looks off.
> 
> To me leather is great. All details are ok.


----------



## jlm08

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this bag please.

Item: Saint Laurent YSL medium crocodile embossed leather bag with box and cards
Listing Number: 132303351106
Seller: gladanderson
Link:  http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laur...with-box-and-cards-/132303351106?nav=WATCHING
Comments: I had already purchased this bag but i'm concerned that it might be fake. The bag IRL looks well made but I'm just not very knowledgeable about this model. Thanks.


----------



## Sparklyloubs

HI
Can you please help me authenticate this bag. already purchased but worried about authenticity because the seller sells multiple of the two same exact saint Laurent bags.  I also think they have multiple accounts. Their other account is Mchensx. I will put a link to her account as well.

ITEM: Saint Laurent Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain
Listing: on Poshmark
Seller: amylala31
Link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...e-Wallet-On-Chain-gold-59966f387fab3a390000ba

https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-S...lope-Wallet-on-Chain-59a0763deaf03069220308e6


----------



## Sparklyloubs

Sparklyloubs said:


> HI
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. already purchased but worried about authenticity because the seller sells multiple of the two same exact saint Laurent bags.  I also think they have multiple accounts. Their other account is Mchensx. I will put a link to her account as well.
> 
> ITEM: Saint Laurent Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain
> Listing: on Poshmark
> Seller: amylala31
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...e-Wallet-On-Chain-gold-59966f387fab3a390000ba
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-S...lope-Wallet-on-Chain-59a0763deaf03069220308e6


Here are the additional pics


----------



## Sparklyloubs

Sparklyloubs said:


> Here are the additional pics


Here are new links, those are not working
https://poshmark.com/closet/mchensx
https://poshmark.com/closet/amylala31


----------



## sandmanNY

Dear community,

Please help me authenticate this Baby Sac de jour. 

Item: Sac de jour Baby size
Listing Number: 322704769720
Seller: Brandear auction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

Comments: I already bought the bag as I did not have much time left. From my research, this is a reputable seller but I would like to confirm that the item is authentic. If other pictures are necessary, I will take them when the bag arrives. I greatly appreciate your time and help.

Sandra


----------



## BlairVW

corame said:


> It looks off to me


Thanks Corame, I really appreciate your input. If you don't mind me asking, which particular aspect seems off? Thanks again.


----------



## junminnie

Item: Sac de Jour Small
Listing Number: 186681
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-small-sac-de-jour-gray-186681
Comments: Hi, I recently brought the bag (still within return period) so I would like to make sure it is authentic. I believe this is a older version of the sac de jour, can someone enlighten me? Thank you!


----------



## crotzky23

corame said:


> I need pics with alllll the prints (clear close look pls).




Hi Corame,

Thanks for your help! I've attached more photos


----------



## AmaniP

Trying again since I didnt seem to get any answer.. is This A fake one or not? These pics are the only one that arent "too big" to upload. Tnx in advance


----------



## Lyneth

Hi, please can you help aunthenticate this bag please? My knowledge of YSL bags is extremely limited! Thanks in advance 

Item: Saint Laurent monogrammeWest Hollywood gold fold over clutch bag 
Listing Number: 253121953501
Seller: nikkibradford2016
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/253121953501
Comments: I can't seem to find this style bag when I google it so need some professional advice please, especially seeing as no authentication inner tags are shown!


----------



## kkim005

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me authenticating this baby SDJ in Souple leather..
item name: SAINT LAURENT BABY SAC DE JOUR SOUPLE BAG IN GREY GRAINED LEATHER RRP £1,850
seller: arikplus
item number: 263118409979
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263118409979?ul_noapp=true

link to the photo of the bag is here

http://s1224.photobucket.com/user/k... Uploads/Saint Laurent Baby SDJ?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!!!


----------



## NiMe

Please help me authenticate these two YSL tri pocket bags: 

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent crossbody monogram pouch Black Leather NEW WITH TAGS
Listing Number: 192219708248
Seller: designergirlpretty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Item: NEW AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent crossbody monogram pouch Black Leather ❤❤❤
Listing Number: 372063389642
Seller: 372063389642
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Comments: Also, do you know if this bag fits iphone 7 plus? From the dimensions, it doesn't look like it would fit. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Tania1989*

NEW to this forum, can someone please help authenticate? Many thanks!
@vesna @corame 
Item: YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:


----------



## corame

Jtran307 said:


> Item: MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Seller: mchensx
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59946555522b4507741e97e1
> Comments: received this bag without an authenticity card so just wondering if you could help authenticate this bag for me! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3815420
> View attachment 3815429
> View attachment 3815430
> View attachment 3815431



Fake


----------



## corame

This is not authentic ! I am sure !


----------



## corame

jlm08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL medium crocodile embossed leather bag with box and cards
> Listing Number: 132303351106
> Seller: gladanderson
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laur...with-box-and-cards-/132303351106?nav=WATCHING
> Comments: I had already purchased this bag but i'm concerned that it might be fake. The bag IRL looks well made but I'm just not very knowledgeable about this model. Thanks.



Pls post your own pics upon receiving it and include the link again.


----------



## corame

Sparklyloubs said:


> HI
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. already purchased but worried about authenticity because the seller sells multiple of the two same exact saint Laurent bags.  I also think they have multiple accounts. Their other account is Mchensx. I will put a link to her account as well.
> 
> ITEM: Saint Laurent Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain
> Listing: on Poshmark
> Seller: amylala31
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...e-Wallet-On-Chain-gold-59966f387fab3a390000ba
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-S...lope-Wallet-on-Chain-59a0763deaf03069220308e6



It looks good to me unless she has some pictures and use them always to relist bur sends different bag.


----------



## corame

sandmanNY said:


> Dear community,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Baby Sac de jour.
> 
> Item: Sac de jour Baby size
> Listing Number: 322704769720
> Seller: Brandear auction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> Comments: I already bought the bag as I did not have much time left. From my research, this is a reputable seller but I would like to confirm that the item is authentic. If other pictures are necessary, I will take them when the bag arrives. I greatly appreciate your time and help.
> 
> Sandra



Yes, it looks authentic.


----------



## corame

junminnie said:


> Item: Sac de Jour Small
> Listing Number: 186681
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-small-sac-de-jour-gray-186681
> Comments: Hi, I recently brought the bag (still within return period) so I would like to make sure it is authentic. I believe this is a older version of the sac de jour, can someone enlighten me? Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

crotzky23 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thanks for your help! I've attached more photos



Authentic


----------



## corame

AmaniP said:


> Trying again since I didnt seem to get any answer.. is This A fake one or not? These pics are the only one that arent "too big" to upload. Tnx in advance



I am not able to authenticate with just a few pictures. Pls understand.


----------



## corame

Lyneth said:


> Hi, please can you help aunthenticate this bag please? My knowledge of YSL bags is extremely limited! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent monogrammeWest Hollywood gold fold over clutch bag
> Listing Number: 253121953501
> Seller: nikkibradford2016
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/253121953501
> Comments: I can't seem to find this style bag when I google it so need some professional advice please, especially seeing as no authentication inner tags are shown!



This is a wallet. Large.
It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

kkim005 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticating this baby SDJ in Souple leather..
> item name: SAINT LAURENT BABY SAC DE JOUR SOUPLE BAG IN GREY GRAINED LEATHER RRP £1,850
> seller: arikplus
> item number: 263118409979
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263118409979?ul_noapp=true
> 
> link to the photo of the bag is here
> 
> http://s1224.photobucket.com/user/k... Uploads/Saint Laurent Baby SDJ?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you!!!



Authentic.


----------



## corame

NiMe said:


> Please help me authenticate these two YSL tri pocket bags:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent crossbody monogram pouch Black Leather NEW WITH TAGS
> Listing Number: 192219708248
> Seller: designergirlpretty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: NEW AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent crossbody monogram pouch Black Leather [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> Listing Number: 372063389642
> Seller: 372063389642
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: Also, do you know if this bag fits iphone 7 plus? From the dimensions, it doesn't look like it would fit. Thank you very much in advance!



Both authentic.
An Iphone 7 plus would fit at limit. I wouldnt recommend.


----------



## corame

Tania1989* said:


> NEW to this forum, can someone please help authenticate? Many thanks!
> @vesna @corame
> Item: YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 3817856
> View attachment 3817857
> View attachment 3817858
> View attachment 3817859
> View attachment 3817860
> View attachment 3817861
> View attachment 3817862
> View attachment 3817863
> View attachment 3817864



Very FAKE.


----------



## Tania1989*

corame said:


> Very FAKE.



Thanks!  Im curious, what part of the bag made you realize it's fake? Thnaks!


----------



## crotzky23

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## crotzky23

Tania1989* said:


> Thanks!  Im curious, what part of the bag made you realize it's fake? Thnaks!



Hey @Tania1989* 

I am not an authenticator but looking at your photos, the serial number is way too off in my opinion. This is what it looks like inside my bag. You can tell the font is different and the way it's written is also different. Hope it helps! Good luck!


----------



## Jtran307

corame said:


> Fake


Could you please list why it is fake so that I could contact poshmark for a refund.. thank you!!


----------



## Tania1989*

crotzky23 said:


> Hey @Tania1989*
> 
> I am not an authenticator but looking at your photos, the serial number is way too off in my opinion. This is what it looks like inside my bag. You can tell the font is different and the way it's written is also different. Hope it helps! Good luck!



I see now, ugh bummed out.... thanks for your input!


----------



## Hiedyp

U
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 HHelp me authentic this ysl loulou bag..


----------



## AmaniP

corame said:


> I am not able to authenticate with just a few pictures. Pls understand.



Tryed again and now u have the pics. Tnx in advance


----------



## kkim005

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sandmanNY

corame said:


> Yes, it looks authentic.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## junminnie

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! That feeling when didn't drop 2 grand for nothing


----------



## Hiedyp

Hi i would like to resend the pictures of YSL LouLou, please help me authenticate. Thanks. Big help


----------



## Th618

Yes i need to charge my phone and thanks in advance


----------



## Th618

These too please!


----------



## marxistfood

corame said:


> Need a clear close look of the logo inside pls


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ue&rt=nct&clk_rvr_id=1305032160234&rmvSB=true


please excuse my lack of expertise did this work pictures rom ebay ad thanks


----------



## marxistfood

*if you scroll down on the link it shows pictures thanks


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...ue&rt=nct&clk_rvr_id=1305032160234&rmvSB=true


----------



## corame

Tania1989* said:


> I see now, ugh bummed out.... thanks for your input!



This is not only a fake, it is a bad fake!
All details look bad, the code is less important.


----------



## misshcouture

I bought a mens music note shirt online but it has no black or white tag where it says the code and etc. can this be authentic?? Please help thank you in advance


----------



## marxistfood

corame said:


> Need a clear close look of the logo inside pls


hi did the pictures work ?? so sorry again for my lack of skills


----------



## xBENNAx

Item: 172847350926
Seller: kamny 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172847350926 
Comments: hello. I would love to know if this item is authentic? Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item: Chanel Croc-Embossed Medium Tassel Kate 
Listing Number: 232481622815
Seller: linxuan121796 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...croc-effect-leather-shoulder-bag/232481622815
Comments: Thank you for your help! 
Additional pictures requested


----------



## NiMe

corame said:


> Both authentic.
> An Iphone 7 plus would fit at limit. I wouldnt recommend.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## H2tv23

Hi, Please help authenticate the following item:
Item: YSL bag Saint Laurent KATE MONOHGRAM TASSEL CHAIN BAG BEIGE
Listing Number: 152693087197
Seller: jasmibra 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-bag-sai...087197?hash=item238d379bdd:g:rZcAAOSwJJVZr7LC


----------



## corame

xBENNAx said:


> Item: 172847350926
> Seller: kamny
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172847350926
> Comments: hello. I would love to know if this item is authentic? Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks so much



I would skip it.


----------



## corame

Littlenotebook said:


> Item: Chanel Croc-Embossed Medium Tassel Kate
> Listing Number: 232481622815
> Seller: linxuan121796
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...croc-effect-leather-shoulder-bag/232481622815
> Comments: Thank you for your help!
> Additional pictures requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820234



Fake


----------



## corame

H2tv23 said:


> Hi, Please help authenticate the following item:
> Item: YSL bag Saint Laurent KATE MONOHGRAM TASSEL CHAIN BAG BEIGE
> Listing Number: 152693087197
> Seller: jasmibra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-bag-sai...087197?hash=item238d379bdd:g:rZcAAOSwJJVZr7LC



Fake


----------



## AmaniP

Authentic??


----------



## geetan

Hi, I bought this bag from eBay for $1000. Was listed at 1200, offered 1000 and seller took it. Was listed as coming from the US but was shipped from Hong Kong which was a surprise.
Please help me authenticate!

Thank you!


----------



## geetan

geetan said:


> View attachment 3820950
> View attachment 3820952
> View attachment 3820953
> View attachment 3820954
> View attachment 3820956
> View attachment 3820957
> View attachment 3820958
> View attachment 3820959
> View attachment 3820960
> View attachment 3820950
> View attachment 3820952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this bag from eBay for $1000. Was listed at 1200, offered 1000 and seller took it. Was listed as coming from the US but was shipped from Hong Kong which was a surprise.
> Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Thank you!



Additional pics


----------



## geetan

I feel like it's fake - please confirm!


----------



## mds123

YSL large muse handbag, found in private auction
https://www.vinted.lt/moteriskos-ra...riginali-kokybiska-yves-saint-laurent-rankine
The serial number on the back is being replicated multiple times online, I found bags on fashionphile, ebay and vestiaire.com with identical serial numbers. Does that mean that all of them are fake? thank you for your help


----------



## l0veileen

Hello, please let me know if this is authentic? Thanks so much!

Item: saint laurent ysl tan wool long scarf
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: foreverredsoles
Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collections/accessories/products/saint-laurent-ysl-tan-wool-long-scarf
Comments: none


----------



## Th618

Pretty sure it's authentic but just wanted to confirm?


----------



## luxlover726

Hello! I'm interested in this item but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Please help me check. Thank you so much!!

Item: SAINT LAURENT BLACK LEATHER MINI COLLEGE BAG
Listing Number: 222641138109
Seller: *cherry-coke*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-S...d=222637610453&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## telvis

Could any of you tell me the name of this wallet? Bought it secondhand a few years ago, but i can't seem to find it officially listed anywhere, so I'm worried I've might have gotten scammed


----------



## Clueless Husband

Any feedback here is much appreciated!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-22047311/?tref=category

Also, is this the identical bag (including material)?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...rce=NMCS__GooglePLA&utm_campaign=SaintLaurent


----------



## corame

AmaniP said:


> Authentic??



Fake


----------



## corame

geetan said:


> View attachment 3820950
> View attachment 3820952
> View attachment 3820953
> View attachment 3820954
> View attachment 3820956
> View attachment 3820957
> View attachment 3820958
> View attachment 3820959
> View attachment 3820960
> View attachment 3820950
> View attachment 3820952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this bag from eBay for $1000. Was listed at 1200, offered 1000 and seller took it. Was listed as coming from the US but was shipped from Hong Kong which was a surprise.
> Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Thank you!



Fake


----------



## corame

mds123 said:


> YSL large muse handbag, found in private auction
> https://www.vinted.lt/moteriskos-ra...riginali-kokybiska-yves-saint-laurent-rankine
> The serial number on the back is being replicated multiple times online, I found bags on fashionphile, ebay and vestiaire.com with identical serial numbers. Does that mean that all of them are fake? thank you for your help



Fake sorry


----------



## corame

Th618 said:


> View attachment 3821950
> View attachment 3821951
> View attachment 3821952
> View attachment 3821953
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's authentic but just wanted to confirm?



Need to see close look with the prints


----------



## Clueless Husband

Clueless Husband said:


> Any feedback here is much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-22047311/?tref=category
> 
> Also, is this the identical bag (including material)?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...rce=NMCS__GooglePLA&utm_campaign=SaintLaurent



Looking at the pictures, the YSL on Tradesy appears higher than the one on YSL's site as well as the Neiman Marcus site, making me skeptical.


----------



## corame

Clueless Husband said:


> Any feedback here is much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-22047311/?tref=category
> 
> Also, is this the identical bag (including material)?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...rce=NMCS__GooglePLA&utm_campaign=SaintLaurent



I do not authenticate items from Tradesy anymore. Too many fakes.


----------



## Clueless Husband

corame said:


> I do not authenticate items from Tradesy anymore. Too many fakes.


Gotcha, looks like the same bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...734964?hash=item3af05d13f4:g:r3AAAOSwCL9Zsawi


----------



## Clueless Husband

Do you authenticate Ebay? Assume not bc they prob have just as many fakes, but figure I would ask, here is another I am considering purchasing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2450-YSL-SA...d=122652640313&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Regardless, thanks a lot!


----------



## Jtran307

Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3810374
> View attachment 3810380
> 
> Item: large envelope chain bag
> Seller: yauska
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f
> 
> Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark


Upon receiving (additional photos)


----------



## Jtran307

Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3810374
> View attachment 3810380
> 
> Item: large envelope chain bag
> Seller: yauska
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a43eba8f0fc4bc050a3b6f
> 
> Hello would you be able to authenticate this? She is selling this for very cheap on poshmark


 Additional photo of serial # inside pocket bottom


----------



## AmaniP

corame said:


> Fake


Are u sure? This is a vintage one so maybe some things that should have been there (those on the new bags) may not have those details?


----------



## corame

Clueless Husband said:


> Gotcha, looks like the same bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...734964?hash=item3af05d13f4:g:r3AAAOSwCL9Zsawi



I need photos with the code and prints.


----------



## corame

Clueless Husband said:


> Do you authenticate Ebay? Assume not bc they prob have just as many fakes, but figure I would ask, here is another I am considering purchasing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2450-YSL-SA...d=122652640313&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> Regardless, thanks a lot!



Fake


----------



## corame

Jtran307 said:


> View attachment 3822794
> View attachment 3822795
> View attachment 3822796
> View attachment 3822797
> View attachment 3822798
> View attachment 3822799
> 
> Upon receiving (additional photos)



Authentic


----------



## corame

AmaniP said:


> Are u sure? This is a vintage one so maybe some things that should have been there (those on the new bags) may not have those details?



I am positive.


----------



## Clueless Husband

corame said:


> I need photos with the code and prints.


Thank you, would this suffice?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...%3A78cbb63815e0aa146b56d35cfffbb407%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Queen bae

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Hello, can you kindly authenticate this watch? It was found in my late Aunty's jewellery collection.


----------



## Clueless Husband

Just came from the store it was purchased, they gave the seal of approval, but for more piece of mind


----------



## Clueless Husband

A few more, let me know if you need more. TIA!


----------



## Clueless Husband

And a few more


----------



## l0veileen

l0veileen said:


> Hello, please let me know if this is authentic? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: saint laurent ysl tan wool long scarf
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: foreverredsoles
> Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collections/accessories/products/saint-laurent-ysl-tan-wool-long-scarf
> Comments: none



Bump? Not sure if you authenticate accessories or if Im missing something. Please let me know!


----------



## jessiecj16

Hello!

Could anyone kindly help me authenticate the two bags listed below please! Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!

#1:
Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Monogram leather Baby Chain Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 263205694214
Seller: teachemoo8
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

#2:
Item: Ysl Black College Bag
Listing Number: 282647672272
Seller: annikaminelli-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Blac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## corame

l0veileen said:


> Bump? Not sure if you authenticate accessories or if Im missing something. Please let me know!



I am not. Sorry


----------



## l0veileen

corame said:


> I am not. Sorry



Okay thanks for letting me know.


----------



## s.lin319

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate the following? Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Saint Laurent Chain Wallet In
Listing Number: 
Seller: susu_locke
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Small-Ch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: N/A


----------



## aqilahngd

I need assistance to authenticate this.
Medium College Bag in Black


----------



## aqilahngd

Additional photo


----------



## Mox286

Item:  YSL medium grain de poudre leather bag
Listing number: 282636193829
Seller: Rubinson
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CLAS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Hi there..would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag, as i have the option to return. I doubt the authenticity as i cant open the inside slot far enough to get a clear read on the serial number.  Excuse my dinosaur phone it takes terrible photos. The ones in the listing are much clearer. Also the writing on the dustbag is grey, i presumed it should be white.  Thank you so much for your time, i really appreciate it


----------



## Mox286

Sorry forgot to add these 2 pics


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
Will you please look into this bag to help to authenticate it?  Thank you.
Item Name:*  AUTHYSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM MEDIUM RED COLLEGE CHAIN BAG*
*Item #:       
282661408079
Seller I.D.:    johrobinso49
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHYSL-SAI...%3Aa1854a0515e0a88a0d278c8cffffa257%7Ciid%3A1*
*
*
*

*


----------



## dobie

Hi, would someone be kind enough to help me authenticate if this YSL bag is genuine please? It's near impossible to get help on YSL in Australia. Thanks so much.

Item: YSL Classic Large College Monogram Saint Laurent Bag Black Matelasse leather with silver hardware
Listing Number: 282647672272
Seller: annikaminelli-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Blac...1V1DwpiGlGJxcFq6lr5O0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Received the receipt with it as well, bought from YSL Store in NY 3 E 57th Street


----------



## tabolove26

Sorry, there is a problem with this link.  Somehow the purse is just gone from Ebay.  Pl

[/QUOTE]


tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
> Will you please look into this bag to help to authenticate it?  Thank you.
> Item Name:*  AUTHYSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM MEDIUM RED COLLEGE CHAIN BAG*
> *Item #:       *
> *282661408079*
> *Seller I.D.:    johrobinso49*
> *Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHYSL-SAINT-LAURENT-MONOGRAM-MEDIUM-RED-COLLEGE-CHAIN-BAG/282661408079?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f3ab5e6e84c9452cb953e15926418efd&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=282661408079&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A7a2cd08a-9e57-11e7-aa84-74dbd18087a0%7Cparentrq%3Aa1854a0515e0a88a0d278c8cffffa257%7Ciid%3A1*


----------



## AnnabelleMononoke

Hi guys, please i need some help to authenticate this bag.

Item: YSL Large College Bag
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253160365970
Listing number: 253160365970
Seller: chrisoffersen3


----------



## pubsik

hi, I bought this bag half a year ago from a girl, she did not have the bill, so I got worried if the bag is fake. So I would be very happy to know if it is or not, here are som fotos of it. 
it is the cassandre tassel bag


----------



## vesna

Tania1989* said:


> NEW to this forum, can someone please help authenticate? Many thanks!
> @vesna @corame
> Item: YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 3817856
> View attachment 3817857
> View attachment 3817858
> View attachment 3817859
> View attachment 3817860
> View attachment 3817861
> View attachment 3817862
> View attachment 3817863
> View attachment 3817864


this is a fake, sorry


----------



## vesna

Tania1989* said:


> Thanks!  Im curious, what part of the bag made you realize it's fake? Thnaks!


many parts and papers are all wrong, typical of bad fakes, but we can't share that here because of manufacturers of fake reading it too, sorry


----------



## corame

aqilahngd said:


> Additional photo



It looks off to me. Where you got this bag?


----------



## corame

Mox286 said:


> Item:  YSL medium grain de poudre leather bag
> Listing number: 282636193829
> Seller: Rubinson
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-CLAS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Hi there..would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag, as i have the option to return. I doubt the authenticity as i cant open the inside slot far enough to get a clear read on the serial number.  Excuse my dinosaur phone it takes terrible photos. The ones in the listing are much clearer. Also the writing on the dustbag is grey, i presumed it should be white.  Thank you so much for your time, i really appreciate it



Fake Fake Fake !!!


----------



## corame

dobie said:


> Hi, would someone be kind enough to help me authenticate if this YSL bag is genuine please? It's near impossible to get help on YSL in Australia. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YSL Classic Large College Monogram Saint Laurent Bag Black Matelasse leather with silver hardware
> Listing Number: 282647672272
> Seller: annikaminelli-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Blac...1V1DwpiGlGJxcFq6lr5O0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Received the receipt with it as well, bought from YSL Store in NY 3 E 57th Street
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830949
> View attachment 3830950
> View attachment 3830951
> View attachment 3830952
> View attachment 3830953
> View attachment 3830954
> View attachment 3830955



I dont like it. Something is not good.
Send me the receipt in clear to check it. You can do it in private, no problem.


----------



## corame

AnnabelleMononoke said:


> Hi guys, please i need some help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: YSL Large College Bag
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253160365970
> Listing number: 253160365970
> Seller: chrisoffersen3
> View attachment 3833205
> View attachment 3833206
> View attachment 3833207
> View attachment 3833209
> View attachment 3833210
> View attachment 3833211
> View attachment 3833213
> View attachment 3833214
> 
> View attachment 3833215
> View attachment 3833215
> View attachment 3833215
> View attachment 3833215



If the bag is in your posession, take your own pics and post them.


----------



## corame

pubsik said:


> hi, I bought this bag half a year ago from a girl, she did not have the bill, so I got worried if the bag is fake. So I would be very happy to know if it is or not, here are som fotos of it.
> it is the cassandre tassel bag
> 
> View attachment 3833547
> View attachment 3833548
> View attachment 3833549
> View attachment 3833550
> View attachment 3833551
> View attachment 3833552



I need to see all prints, close up look etc.


----------



## vesna

telvis said:


> Could any of you tell me the name of this wallet? Bought it secondhand a few years ago, but i can't seem to find it officially listed anywhere, so I'm worried I've might have gotten scammed


Belle de Jour or BDJ, look in our reference library, post #3 has especially in various colours

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ll-accessories-other-than-y-mail-here.368639/


----------



## vesna

Lyneth said:


> Hi, please can you help aunthenticate this bag please? My knowledge of YSL bags is extremely limited! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent monogrammeWest Hollywood gold fold over clutch bag
> Listing Number: 253121953501
> Seller: nikkibradford2016
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/253121953501
> Comments: I can't seem to find this style bag when I google it so need some professional advice please, especially seeing as no authentication inner tags are shown!


I think Corame confirmed that it is authentic, I had in different colour


----------



## JuicyPooh

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag please? It is my first time shopping for preloved bags, and I am nervous about spending a lot of money on a fake bag.

Item: SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Matelasse Chevron Monogram Chain Wallet Black
Listing Number: 189519 (Item ID on Fashionphile)
Seller: Fashionphile website
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...se-chevron-monogram-chain-wallet-black-189519
Comments:

I did some research, and seems like Fashionphile is a trusted source for preloved bags? (Please let me know if I am wrong about that haha...) What made me doubt this particular bag I wanted to purchase is the second last photo in the link. It is the photo of the back of the flap, where the button is (attached below). The "SAINT LAURENT" feels off? The font looks closer together compared to the photo I see online, and the text seems off-centred (closer to the left side). I never owned a YSL bag before, so I don't have an actual point of reference. My boyfriend told me maybe it's a different batch compared to the online photos I see, but I really would like a second opinion from someone experienced.

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Mox286

corame said:


> Fake Fake Fake !!!


Thank you sooooooooo much for getting back to me


----------



## smith1234

Hi, 

could someone please offer me some advice so I dont buy my wife a useless gift! 

I've seen a YSL purse for sale which i am interested in. It looks very authentic and I have been in contact with the seller. However, I have noticed that the gold stamp of the name is in a different place to that advertised on the website. 

the link to the time is here....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648

and the link to the advert on the site they apparently bought it from is here....http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...8-2000644-372264BOW01/?previewAttribute=Black

is it possible for you to let me know if the stamp (on picture No. 4 of the ebay advert, located at the bottom of the flap) is in the correct place or if it should be placed near the top of the flap (as it is on both the attached link and also the YSL website?


----------



## AnnabelleMononoke

corame said:


> If the bag is in your posession, take your own pics and post them.


I haven't got the bag yet but I am about to proceed with payment.


----------



## musthaveseenher

Item: YSL Crocodile Pattern Shoulder Tassel Bag
Listing Number: 222654226411
Seller: shynniehall
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...226411?hash=item33d739dfeb:g:aDEAAOSwyjJZwwrz
Comments: There's so many fakes on Aus ebay (of which I spend many hours a day reporting!) so I'm wary, but don't know anything about YSL. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## corame

JuicyPooh said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag please? It is my first time shopping for preloved bags, and I am nervous about spending a lot of money on a fake bag.
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Matelasse Chevron Monogram Chain Wallet Black
> Listing Number: 189519 (Item ID on Fashionphile)
> Seller: Fashionphile website
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...se-chevron-monogram-chain-wallet-black-189519
> Comments:
> 
> I did some research, and seems like Fashionphile is a trusted source for preloved bags? (Please let me know if I am wrong about that haha...) What made me doubt this particular bag I wanted to purchase is the second last photo in the link. It is the photo of the back of the flap, where the button is (attached below). The "SAINT LAURENT" feels off? The font looks closer together compared to the photo I see online, and the text seems off-centred (closer to the left side). I never owned a YSL bag before, so I don't have an actual point of reference. My boyfriend told me maybe it's a different batch compared to the online photos I see, but I really would like a second opinion from someone experienced.
> 
> Thank you in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 3834932



It looks good to me


----------



## corame

smith1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could someone please offer me some advice so I dont buy my wife a useless gift!
> 
> I've seen a YSL purse for sale which i am interested in. It looks very authentic and I have been in contact with the seller. However, I have noticed that the gold stamp of the name is in a different place to that advertised on the website.
> 
> the link to the time is here....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Y...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648
> 
> and the link to the advert on the site they apparently bought it from is here....http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...8-2000644-372264BOW01/?previewAttribute=Black
> 
> is it possible for you to let me know if the stamp (on picture No. 4 of the ebay advert, located at the bottom of the flap) is in the correct place or if it should be placed near the top of the flap (as it is on both the attached link and also the YSL website?



Authentic


----------



## corame

musthaveseenher said:


> Item: YSL Crocodile Pattern Shoulder Tassel Bag
> Listing Number: 222654226411
> Seller: shynniehall
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...226411?hash=item33d739dfeb:g:aDEAAOSwyjJZwwrz
> Comments: There's so many fakes on Aus ebay (of which I spend many hours a day reporting!) so I'm wary, but don't know anything about YSL. Thanks for any assistance.



The listing has been removed!
If you know nothing about Ysl, I would suggest you dont report them cause they might be sellers which proove their authenticity and then ebay will turn against your account.


----------



## musthaveseenher

corame said:


> The listing has been removed!
> If you know nothing about Ysl, I would suggest you dont report them cause they might be sellers which proove their authenticity and then ebay will turn against your account.



Will assume that one was fake then! I doubt anything will happen to my account, I do it for ebay's refer program which I was asked by them to do.


----------



## paniani

Item: Saint laurent messenger bag khaki, like new
Listing number:112576355928
Seller: exclusiveberlin
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/112576355928 

Can you please comment on this one? i can't find this model on the web. thank you in advance!


----------



## handbaglover122

Hi everyone,

I was wondering where is the authentication number for the Saint Laurent medium kate located?


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Can you please help me authenticate this bag

Item: YSL Muse Two Suede Croc Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 112573844602
Seller: julia_demyanovskaya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Tw...844602?hash=item1a35ec8c7a:g:6W8AAOSwKVFZlh~W 

thank you so much.


----------



## Janessajohn

Hi can you please tell me if this is a real or fake ? Thank you all !


----------



## DevinJ79

View attachment 3842354
View attachment 3842355

View attachment 3842356
View attachment 3842357
View attachment 3842358
View attachment 3842358

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello! I was hoping someone might be able to help authenticate a YSL College bag I just purchased??   Please see details below:

Item: YSL College medium
Listing number:302469975011 (not sure if this is the correct number)
Seller:d_ana85
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Yve-Saint-Laurent-Medium-College-Bag-100-Authentic/302469975011?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: just curious if this is real? I added the photos from eBay just in case the link doesn’t work.


----------



## corame

handbaglover122 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering where is the authentication number for the Saint Laurent medium kate located?



Post your pictures and link pls


----------



## corame

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two Suede Croc Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 112573844602
> Seller: julia_demyanovskaya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Muse-Tw...844602?hash=item1a35ec8c7a:g:6W8AAOSwKVFZlh~W
> 
> thank you so much.



Fake


----------



## corame

DevinJ79 said:


> View attachment 3842354
> View attachment 3842355
> 
> View attachment 3842356
> View attachment 3842357
> View attachment 3842358
> View attachment 3842358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I was hoping someone might be able to help authenticate a YSL College bag I just purchased??   Please see details below:
> 
> Item: YSL College medium
> Listing number:302469975011 (not sure if this is the correct number)
> Seller:d_ana85
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Yve-Saint-Laurent-Medium-College-Bag-100-Authentic/302469975011?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: just curious if this is real? I added the photos from eBay just in case the link doesn’t work.



It looks off to me.


----------



## Jean1293

Please authenticate...
Saint Laurent Light blue bag.
It was 2nd hand. The seller wasn't sure if it was authentic.
Thank you so much!


----------



## DevinJ79

corame said:


> It looks off to me.


That's what I thought.  I ended up backing out of the purchase.  Thank you for the response!


----------



## Elenahad

hi there, could someone help me authenticate this bag?

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-SAINT...868461?hash=item1a3694c26d:g:zs4AAOSw~oFZwssO
seller: shoesandhandbagobsessed
item number: 112584868461


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Can you please authenticate this bag as well. Im in search for a Muse Two bag

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Handbag Muse Two Satchel Navy Croc Print Leather
Listing Number:382230785377
Seller: designer4less2009
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...d=112573844602&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Thank you


----------



## monika.wiss

Hello,

Can someone identify the bag for me. The private seller sells it for a very high price saying it is authentic, but imo it is a fake one. 
I asked for the photo of the bag's number and was promised to get one, as soon as I get it I will post it.


----------



## denissem8

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number: 253189396864
Seller: ambeadil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...l%2FcvK%2BD2Q5R8034Tg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I purchased the bag and can post more pictures once I receive it along with the documents the seller will provide. Thanks in advance!


----------



## leceline

Hello i would like to buy a bag YSL Muse could you please help me??


----------



## corame

Jean1293 said:


> Please authenticate...
> Saint Laurent Light blue bag.
> It was 2nd hand. The seller wasn't sure if it was authentic.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844849
> View attachment 3844850
> View attachment 3844851
> View attachment 3844852
> View attachment 3844853
> View attachment 3844854



Fake


----------



## corame

Elenahad said:


> hi there, could someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-SAINT...868461?hash=item1a3694c26d:g:zs4AAOSw~oFZwssO
> seller: shoesandhandbagobsessed
> item number: 112584868461



Show me the bag you get (if you paid for it).


----------



## corame

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag as well. Im in search for a Muse Two bag
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Handbag Muse Two Satchel Navy Croc Print Leather
> Listing Number:382230785377
> Seller: designer4less2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...d=112573844602&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> Thank you



It looks good.


----------



## corame

monika.wiss said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone identify the bag for me. The private seller sells it for a very high price saying it is authentic, but imo it is a fake one.
> I asked for the photo of the bag's number and was promised to get one, as soon as I get it I will post it.



No need for the code. It is fake


----------



## corame

denissem8 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number: 253189396864
> Seller: ambeadil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...l%2FcvK%2BD2Q5R8034Tg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I purchased the bag and can post more pictures once I receive it along with the documents the seller will provide. Thanks in advance!



Post your own pics when you get it pls.
And remind me the link again.


----------



## corame

leceline said:


> Hello i would like to buy a bag YSL Muse could you please help me??



I would skip.


----------



## monika.wiss

corame said:


> No need for the code. It is fake


 thank you I thought it looked fake though is very expensive around 1.200 $


----------



## UnionSquare44

Item: YSL Medium Kate Clutch with Tassel 
Listing Number: 1303694322
Seller: Kijiji
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...c-ysl-medium-kate-bag-with-tassels/1303694322
Comments: Please help me determine if this is authentic or fake, thank you soooo much!!


----------



## leceline

corame said:


> I would skip.


thank you so much


----------



## arcticnicole

The bag i am interested in is an Emanuelle fringed bucket bag, item number 232517251074, link to ebay:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/232517251074
Seller is federico_sardi89
Thank you very much for any reply.
Nicole.


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

corame said:


> It looks good.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large East West Bag
*Listing Number:* 222672268342
*Seller:*bethannewe-0
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222672268342
*Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine.
I have asked the seller for the serial number & zipper underside, please see below. She does not have the paper tags for the bag, only the dust bag.
Thank you so much!


----------



## H2tv23

Hello, please authenticate:
Item: Saint Laurent *SMALL KATE SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE LEATHER*

Listing Number: 122726127356

Seller: *BOOMBAYEH*

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...her/122726127356?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Danapapusa

Hi there guys. I’m new here.
Please help me authenticate this YSL large College bag.
https://www.ebay.com/i/263257057763 
Seller: bernadecharloti0 (has 0 feedback)
It claims that is 100% authentic


----------



## Danapapusa

Danapapusa said:


> Hi there guys. I’m new here.
> Please help me authenticate this YSL large College bag.
> https://www.ebay.com/i/263257057763
> Seller: bernadecharloti0 (has 0 feedback)
> It claims that is 100% authentic


Item # 263257057763


----------



## ArzuD2

Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL Collège bag? It is in the large size. Thank you!


----------



## ArzuD2

(Photos continued from previous post.) This was the original listing on eBay.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item: Saint Laurent Shopper Tote Leather Large
Listing Number: 23575/02
Seller: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-saint-laurent-shopper-tote-leather-large840905276#
Additional photos taken by me upon receipt of the bag: http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/johnnyrocket144/library/?sort=3&page=1

This is my first Saint Laurent, so I'm not sure what to look for.  Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

monika.wiss said:


> thank you I thought it looked fake though is very expensive around 1.200 $



Thats because these sellers think think that if they put 1000/2000$ sounds authentic, but it’s not! I would preffer bidding instead of these type.


----------



## corame

UnionSquare44 said:


> Item: YSL Medium Kate Clutch with Tassel
> Listing Number: 1303694322
> Seller: Kijiji
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...c-ysl-medium-kate-bag-with-tassels/1303694322
> Comments: Please help me determine if this is authentic or fake, thank you soooo much!!



I need to see all the prints inside etc.


----------



## corame

arcticnicole said:


> The bag i am interested in is an Emanuelle fringed bucket bag, item number 232517251074, link to ebay:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/232517251074
> Seller is federico_sardi89
> Thank you very much for any reply.
> Nicole.



I need to see all imprints and that invoice in clear.


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Large East West Bag
> *Listing Number:* 222672268342
> *Seller:*bethannewe-0
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222672268342
> *Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine.
> I have asked the seller for the serial number & zipper underside, please see below. She does not have the paper tags for the bag, only the dust bag.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3848744
> 
> View attachment 3848776



SKIP IT


----------



## corame

H2tv23 said:


> Hello, please authenticate:
> Item: Saint Laurent *SMALL KATE SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE LEATHER*
> 
> Listing Number: 122726127356
> 
> Seller: *BOOMBAYEH*
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...her/122726127356?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144



1485$? For a fake ??
OMG, these sellers are unbelievable


----------



## corame

Danapapusa said:


> Item # 263257057763



Check your ebay list and repost.
Your link dosent work.


----------



## corame

ArzuD2 said:


> (Photos continued from previous post.) This was the original listing on eBay.



Fake


----------



## corame

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Shopper Tote Leather Large
> Listing Number: 23575/02
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-saint-laurent-shopper-tote-leather-large840905276#
> Additional photos taken by me upon receipt of the bag: http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/johnnyrocket144/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> This is my first Saint Laurent, so I'm not sure what to look for.  Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## johnnyrocket144

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks!  I need to open up a case with them. What gave it away?


----------



## mz_oohlala

Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT Metallic Calfskin Continental Zip Around Wallet Silver*

Listing Number: *Item #:* 204497
Seller: FashionPhile website *Designer ID#:* CFF370776 0915
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-s...n-continental-zip-around-wallet-silver-204497
Comments: Given the condition is listed as Very Good - does this pricing point seem legitimate?


----------



## arcticnicole

corame said:


> I need to see all imprints and that invoice in clear.


Thank you very much for your reply. I hope this is what you asked for.


----------



## kateprincess

Hi, please help
Item: Saint Laurent Shopping Tote
Listing Number: -
Seller: sabrinatay
Link: https://carousell.com/p/bn-saint-la...te&ref_reqId=3aVsrkTWhY6E1IkDLexfLJBtI5mQPk0u
Comments:


----------



## Kr20037

Need help. Purchased this on eBay and have been told it might be fake. The serial number is upside down on the inside of the pocket and there is no tag inside. Help!





<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Kr20037/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------



## corame

mz_oohlala said:


> Item: *YVES SAINT LAURENT Metallic Calfskin Continental Zip Around Wallet Silver*
> 
> Listing Number: *Item #:* 204497
> Seller: FashionPhile website *Designer ID#:* CFF370776 0915
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-s...n-continental-zip-around-wallet-silver-204497
> Comments: Given the condition is listed as Very Good - does this pricing point seem legitimate?



It looks authentic. But pls post your own pics upon receiving it. Dont forget to add the link again.


----------



## corame

arcticnicole said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I hope this is what you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852069
> View attachment 3852071
> View attachment 3852072



All ysl saint laurent print inside/outside the bag.
You said you have a receipt for it.
Attach it.


----------



## corame

kateprincess said:


> Hi, please help
> Item: Saint Laurent Shopping Tote
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: sabrinatay
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/bn-saint-la...te&ref_reqId=3aVsrkTWhY6E1IkDLexfLJBtI5mQPk0u
> Comments:



Pictures not enough.


----------



## corame

Kr20037 said:


> Need help. Purchased this on eBay and have been told it might be fake. The serial number is upside down on the inside of the pocket and there is no tag inside. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Kr20037/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>



Almost all before 2016 Ysl items have upsite down serial number. What model is this ?
You need to post pics here or in photobucket with the item,prints and details.I can’t authenticate with 3 pictures.


----------



## Kr20037

corame said:


> Almost all before 2016 Ysl items have upsite down serial number. What model is this ?
> You need to post pics here or in photobucket with the item,prints and details.I can’t authenticate with 3 pictures.




Thanks for responding!! If you click the photobucket link and then the right arrow next to the third picture you'll see the next set of three photos. There are about 10 photos total. This is the black on black Kate small bag.


----------



## corame

Kr20037 said:


> Thanks for responding!! If you click the photobucket link and then the right arrow next to the third picture you'll see the next set of three photos. There are about 10 photos total. This is the black on black Kate small bag.



Need to see a close picture with the chain(in natural light if possible).Try to hold it in your hand all together and separate AND also need a side view of the bag(both).


----------



## denissem8

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number: 253189396864
Seller: ambeadil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-LARGE-MONOGRAM-COLLEGE-BAG-IN-BLACK-LEATHER-/253189396864?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=sS2gvVhTNSl%252FcvK%252BD2Q5R8034Tg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I purchased the bag and can post more pictures if needed . Please see multiple post for pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## denissem8

denissem8 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LARGE MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number: 253189396864
> Seller: ambeadil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-YSL-LARGE-MONOGRAM-COLLEGE-BAG-IN-BLACK-LEATHER-/253189396864?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=sS2gvVhTNSl%252FcvK%252BD2Q5R8034Tg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I purchased the bag and can post more pictures if needed . Thanks in advance!


----------



## denissem8

More pics..


----------



## denissem8

denissem8 said:


> More pics..


 Final post of pics. Thanks!


----------



## corame

denissem8 said:


> Final post of pics. Thanks!



Fake


----------



## denissem8

corame said:


> Fake


Wow...ok thanks! I will request a return. Glad I checked.


----------



## corame

denissem8 said:


> Wow...ok thanks! I will request a return. Glad I checked.



[emoji8]


----------



## Kr20037

Thank you! Following up from the all black Kate bag- additional chain/side view in attached:

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Kr20037/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------



## kateprincess

corame said:


> Pictures not enough.


Hi, please find the attached pics.


----------



## corame

Kr20037 said:


> Thank you! Following up from the all black Kate bag- additional chain/side view in attached:
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Kr20037/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>



Authentic


----------



## corame

kateprincess said:


> Hi, please find the attached pics.



Not authentic


----------



## kateprincess

corame said:


> Not authentic


thanks. may I know what are the details that are dead giveaways that it's fake?


----------



## boombayeh1

corame said:


> 1485$? For a fake ??
> OMG, these sellers are unbelievable



Dear
You are doing an amazing job with your verification on all these designer bags.
Please continue to do so.

I'm kinda surprised I never see sellers responding to these verification.
Am I allowed to react on your verification? If yes, I'd be more then happy to do so and provide additional pictures of this specific bag, because the bag is absolutely authentic and definitely not a fake.

Looking forward to your answer
Regards
BB


----------



## corame

boombayeh1 said:


> Dear
> You are doing an amazing job with your verification on all these designer bags.
> Please continue to do so.
> BB



You can add extra pictures.
Are you the seller of this particular item ?
You are not allowed to authenticate your own item here. Sorry.
Only buyers are.


----------



## corame

kateprincess said:


> thanks. may I know what are the details that are dead giveaways that it's fake?



I’ll send you a pM with the details if you need.


----------



## corame

H2tv23 said:


> Hello, please authenticate:
> Item: Saint Laurent *SMALL KATE SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE LEATHER*
> 
> Listing Number: 122726127356
> 
> Seller: *BOOMBAYEH*
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURE...her/122726127356?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144



Your seller has just replied the post. 
I’m waiting for additional concludent pictures from him. Based on ebay photos and print details, the bag is a fake!
Most of the good pictures are taken from official websites.


Ms Boombayeh, I need all prints(inside), code picture, sides of the bag, chain, front logo.
I need them to be in clear natural light.

Waiting.


----------



## nanna0905

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: myself
Link: not listed yet
Comments: Hello, I found this bag at an estate sale and would like to know if it is authentic, please.


----------



## clumsyma

Please help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent bag. It's the cabas chyc tote bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3856196




View attachment 3856204

View attachment 3856204


----------



## Floramonica

Hi can anyone please authenticate this
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 ysl tassel bag for me? Please


----------



## Floramonica

Sorry about the repetition of pics. I had trouble loading images. Here are some More pics.. i bought it off ebay. Seller said its 100% 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 authentic and will refund me if its not. Please reply!


----------



## Floramonica

Floramonica said:


> Sorry about the repetition of pics. I had trouble loading images. Here are some More pics.. i bought it off ebay. Seller said its 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856248
> View attachment 3856249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic and will refund me if its not. Please reply!





The link:

https://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=162712309693&txnId=1614629031006

The seller has positive feedback and has sold authentic items before.. iam just not sure about this bag. Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## Floramonica

Floramonica said:


> Sorry about the repetition of pics. I had trouble loading images. Here are some More pics.. i bought it off ebay. Seller said its 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856248
> View attachment 3856249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic and will refund me if its not. Please reply!




The link is:
https://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=162712309693&txnId=1614629031006

Seller: osbourna1

Listing number: 162712309693

Please let me knw asap. Thank u soo much!


----------



## Kr20037

corame said:


> Authentic





corame said:


> Authentic


 Hi are you sure it's authentic? What gave it away for the black on black Kate bag


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
Can anyone please authenticate this bag, i have bought 2 colors from the same seller; this is one:
Item: Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 182681936520
Seller: b23princess
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-LA...-BLACK-SILVER-GOLD-TONE-HARDWARE/182681936520
Comments: after contacting the seller he accepted to give me a discount but offer payed externally through PayPal.

If you need more pictures please specify


----------



## boombayeh1

corame said:


> Your seller has just replied the post.
> I’m waiting for additional concludent pictures from him. Based on ebay photos and print details, the bag is a fake!
> Most of the good pictures are taken from official websites.
> 
> 
> Ms Boombayeh, I need all prints(inside), code picture, sides of the bag, chain, front logo.
> I need them to be in clear natural light.
> 
> Waiting.


Dear
I’m currently out of town
Will post detailed daylight pictures as soon as I’m back

Btw: the pictures on Ebay are all pictures taken and edited by myself in my own photo studio, they’re not copied from any other website for that matter

Rgds
BB


----------



## altubria

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
Listing Number: 253071677184
Seller: *michcarrd87*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MEDIUM-SAI...34DgbP4Yxzk%2BdALtMWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I don't want to have to pay for authentication for the obvious, so I appreciate this forum. I can attach more photos of the bag if necessary. Please note that there is no serial number.


----------



## Mouldie

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag:

Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Poudre (powder) croc print*
Listing Number: 292297821743
Seller: 4480karenm
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...821743?hash=item440e4ece2f:g:MDEAAOSwd0tZ44AS

thank you so much.


----------



## corame

Kr20037 said:


> Hi are you sure it's authentic? What gave it away for the black on black Kate bag



I’m positive. My job with 11 years experience


----------



## corame

nanna0905 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: myself
> Link: not listed yet
> Comments: Hello, I found this bag at an estate sale and would like to know if it is authentic, please.
> View attachment 3856171
> View attachment 3856172



What other tags or ysl prints are inside ?


----------



## corame

clumsyma said:


> Please help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent bag. It's the cabas chyc tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856196
> View attachment 3856197
> View attachment 3856200
> View attachment 3856201
> View attachment 3856203
> View attachment 3856204
> View attachment 3856205
> View attachment 3856204



Authentic


----------



## corame

Floramonica said:


> The link:
> 
> https://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=162712309693&txnId=1614629031006
> 
> The seller has positive feedback and has sold authentic items before.. iam just not sure about this bag. Please help! Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## Floramonica

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you sooo much for replying! [emoji3]


----------



## corame

Pokahantos said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please authenticate this bag, i have bought 2 colors from the same seller; this is one:
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: 182681936520
> Seller: b23princess
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-LA...-BLACK-SILVER-GOLD-TONE-HARDWARE/182681936520
> Comments: after contacting the seller he accepted to give me a discount but offer payed externally through PayPal.
> 
> If you need more pictures please specify



Seller sells fake items. Be aware


----------



## corame

PetrichorTheory said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
> Listing Number: 253071677184
> Seller: *michcarrd87*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MEDIUM-SAI...34DgbP4Yxzk%2BdALtMWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> .



There are good and bad fakes, this is the worst !


----------



## corame

Mouldie said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: *Yves Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Poudre (powder) croc print*
> Listing Number: 292297821743
> Seller: 4480karenm
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...821743?hash=item440e4ece2f:g:MDEAAOSwd0tZ44AS
> 
> thank you so much.



It looks off to me but add more pics pls.
all in daylight with close look for all prints, sides and interior.


----------



## Pokahantos

You mean this bag is also fake?? What about the invoice ??
Can i know the details how do you know it is fake??  Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pokahantos

corame said:


> Seller sells fake items. Be aware


You mean this bag is also fake?? What about the invoice ??
Can i know the details how do you know it is fake?? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Mouldie

corame said:


> It looks off to me but add more pics pls.
> all in daylight with close look for all prints, sides and interior.


Thanks Corame,  I've asked the seller but I don't think I'm interested if it seems to be off


----------



## hephephippo

View attachment 3857760


View attachment 3857760

View attachment 3857760
View attachment 3857760

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi guys bought this small baby sac from Saks as part of their gift card deal! Was told in the Celine forum I should still get my bags authenticated regardless... Sorry for the terrible photos. The sunlight was flooding in and too bright in my apartment. The hardware still had the protective film on them. I'm a little bothered that we can't even trust buying from reputable department stores like Saks and Barney's?


----------



## Shermin22

Hi there
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? 
I tired to compare with other bags on the internet everything seems good but I cannot find the serial number inside the bag??

Having no serial number does it mean is fake?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mypursee

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour croc embossed
Listing Number:
Seller: private seller 
Link: private seller
Comments: I am worried because this bag does not have an interior pocket as the others!


----------



## boombayeh1

corame said:


> Your seller has just replied the post.
> I’m waiting for additional concludent pictures from him. Based on ebay photos and print details, the bag is a fake!
> Most of the good pictures are taken from official websites.
> 
> 
> Ms Boombayeh, I need all prints(inside), code picture, sides of the bag, chain, front logo.
> I need them to be in clear natural light.
> 
> Waiting.



Dear
Please find enclosed more detailed pictures of the bag
The pictures are made with my Iphone 7 in daylight.
I've tried to make a good picture of the serialnumber, but as it's behind the pockets it's not so easy to do so.
There's also a picture of the carton outerbox it came with, it includes an RFID label, not sure who can read this RFID label though.
The bag has been purchased from a store in the Netherlands.
Please let me know if you need any additional pictures or more info

Thx for your time
BB

There are 20 pictures in total, so I've split it over two posts
Part 1


----------



## boombayeh1

corame said:


> Your seller has just replied the post.
> I’m waiting for additional concludent pictures from him. Based on ebay photos and print details, the bag is a fake!
> Most of the good pictures are taken from official websites.
> 
> 
> Ms Boombayeh, I need all prints(inside), code picture, sides of the bag, chain, front logo.
> I need them to be in clear natural light.
> 
> Waiting.


Part 2 of pictures


----------



## Honesty832

Can someone help me authenticate this shopper tote?


----------



## Angthur

Dear authenticators,
Could you please check this Duffle bag bought online in a preloved items shop, the listing is no more available, so here are my own pictures. This would be my very first Saint Laurent ever. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> SKIP IT



Thanks so much Corame!


----------



## LAsun

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thanks so much Corame!



I recently made the jump to purchase a YSL bag online.  Although they have the authenticity card, box, dustbag but after reading through this thread I’m not so sure if that is enough.  The service @corame is providing here is absolutely amazing.  I’m glad there is a community for this as I’ll likely make a few YSL purchases in the near future and will post here regularly.  My first purchase should arrive within 2-3 weeks max..


----------



## Akanie

Item: saint Laurent duffle bag 12
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: not on eBay 
Link:
comment : got this on hold from a girl in a trade group that seems legit but I'm not sure, thanks for your help


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi YSL pros,
Can you help authenticate this bag?
Item Name: YSL tassel black 

Item Number: 302490960849

Seller ID: fashion_police

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302490960849 

Thank you in advance


----------



## wenzi

corame said:


> Not authentic



May I know why is this shopper bag not authentic? I'm very surprised to find that a bag purchased from the store is not authentic. I'm happy to include more photos.


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de jour 32cm
Listing number: unfortunately I can’t find listing number on Instagram page. 
Seller: Instagram (vera_closet)
Link: 
Comments: I never bought YSL before, and this bag looks amazing and has good price. Could someone please advise me. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others pictures please let me know, thank you very much. All helps much appreciated.


----------



## corame

Pokahantos said:


> You mean this bag is also fake?? What about the invoice ??
> Can i know the details how do you know it is fake?? Thanks for the reply



You would be surprised to see perfect invoices from official stores.


----------



## corame

hephephippo said:


> View attachment 3857760
> View attachment 3857761
> View attachment 3857762
> View attachment 3857760
> View attachment 3857761
> View attachment 3857760
> View attachment 3857760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys bought this small baby sac from Saks as part of their gift card deal! Was told in the Celine forum I should still get my bags authenticated regardless... Sorry for the terrible photos. The sunlight was flooding in and too bright in my apartment. The hardware still had the protective film on them. I'm a little bothered that we can't even trust buying from reputable department stores like Saks and Barney's?



The pictures are not enough.
Yes, thats correct. Exchanged are often made even in high department stores.


----------



## corame

Shermin22 said:


> Hi there
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> I tired to compare with other bags on the internet everything seems good but I cannot find the serial number inside the bag??
> 
> Having no serial number does it mean is fake?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The code should be inside down (not inside pocket). Check with your strong light phone cam all and you will find it.
I need to see all prints and details pls.


----------



## corame

Mypursee said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour croc embossed
> Listing Number:
> Seller: private seller
> Link: private seller
> Comments: I am worried because this bag does not have an interior pocket as the others!



Thats because it is a different size. It’s the baby right ? It should come with a detachable one.


----------



## corame

boombayeh1 said:


> Part 2 of pictures
> View attachment 3858235
> View attachment 3858236
> View attachment 3858237
> View attachment 3858238
> View attachment 3858239
> View attachment 3858240
> View attachment 3858241
> View attachment 3858242
> View attachment 3858243
> View attachment 3858244



Have you ever heard of bags being switched in a store by buyers ? Buying a good one and returning a fake ?
It seems that this is the new trend now.


----------



## corame

Honesty832 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this shopper tote?



Pictures are not enough


----------



## corame

Angthur said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Could you please check this Duffle bag bought online in a preloved items shop, the listing is no more available, so here are my own pictures. This would be my very first Saint Laurent ever. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3858359
> View attachment 3858366
> View attachment 3858368
> View attachment 3858369
> View attachment 3858370
> View attachment 3858371
> View attachment 3858374
> View attachment 3858375
> View attachment 3858376
> View attachment 3858378



Authentic


----------



## corame

Karnwadee said:


> Hi YSL pros,
> Can you help authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: YSL tassel black
> 
> Item Number: 302490960849
> 
> Seller ID: fashion_police
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302490960849
> 
> Thank you in advance



Skip it. It looks off.


----------



## corame

[QUOTE="wenzi, post: 31771269, member: 143744".[/QUOTE]

Bag switched has happend a lot recently..at Saks, at Neiman...even in Ysl stores.
This is not authentic due to its prints and inside details. 
We dont give hints here.


----------



## corame

Zeebeebeeba said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de jour 32cm
> Listing number: unfortunately I can’t find listing number on Instagram page.
> Seller: Instagram (vera_closet)
> Link:
> Comments: I never bought YSL before, and this bag looks amazing and has good price. Could someone please advise me. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others pictures please let me know, thank you very much. All helps much appreciated.
> View attachment 3859116
> View attachment 3859118
> View attachment 3859113
> View attachment 3859114
> View attachment 3859116
> View attachment 3859118
> View attachment 3859124
> View attachment 3859125
> 
> View attachment 3859113
> View attachment 3859113
> View attachment 3859114
> View attachment 3859114




It looks good. Let’s be sure by posting your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## Akanie

corame said:


> The pictures are not enough.



I asked for more pictures, this those helps ?
Thank you so much for helping us here ! It would be my first ysl and the first time I buy not in store.


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

corame said:


> It looks good. Let’s be sure by posting your own pics upon receiving it.


Thank you corame, will post the picture when it arrives. So happy to hear from you.


----------



## Karnwadee

corame said:


> Skip it. It looks off.


Thank you so much for your info ❤️


----------



## wenzi

corame said:


> [QUOTE="wenzi, post: 31771269, member: 143744".



Bag switched has happend a lot recently..at Saks, at Neiman...even in Ysl stores.
This is not authentic due to its prints and inside details.
We dont give hints here.[/QUOTE]

Wow! Thanks for clarifying. This is very shocking! We got it from London Selfridges YSL last year and hubby claimed it was a brand new piece wrapped that the sales got from the store. We will be heading there in Dec again, definitely will check with them on this so-called non-authentic bag that was sold to us. It was a new release and I got him to purchase during his business trip!!


----------



## hephephippo

corame said:


> The pictures are not enough.
> Yes, thats correct. Exchanged are often made even in high department stores.



It’s so sad — i hope department stores catch up and put mechanisms in place to prevent/deter/catch such activities and make the shopping experience better for the rest of us. I’ve taken newer photos. Please let me know and thank you. I’ve also added pics of the card holder I got, while I’m at it.

PART 1


----------



## hephephippo

hephephippo said:


> View attachment 3859806
> View attachment 3859807
> View attachment 3859808
> View attachment 3859809
> View attachment 3859810
> View attachment 3859811
> View attachment 3859812
> View attachment 3859813
> View attachment 3859814
> View attachment 3859815
> View attachment 3859806
> View attachment 3859807
> View attachment 3859808
> View attachment 3859809
> 
> 
> It’s so sad — i hope department stores catch up and put mechanisms in place to prevent/deter/catch such activities and make the shopping experience better for the rest of us. I’ve taken newer photos. Please let me know and thank you. I’ve also added pics of the card holder I got, while I’m at it.
> 
> PART 1




PART 2


----------



## Mypursee

corame said:


> Thats because it is a different size. It’s the baby right ? It should come with a detachable one.


Thanks so much for your response, corame. This is the nano size, does the tag look fishy to you at all? It says the year is 2012 for the sac de jour but I read online this style was only made in 2013. I'll upload a photo of comparison of the two exact same style bags compared to mine.


----------



## dentluxe

Item: Belle De Jour Clutch
Listing Number:263264960444
Sellerj61852
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sa...IRkgo61dk670Oz2EFsnqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi could someone please guide me and let me know if this bag is authentic. I also added some additional photos. Thanks a tonne!!


----------



## corame

Akanie said:


> I asked for more pictures, this those helps ?
> Thank you so much for helping us here ! It would be my first ysl and the first time I buy not in store.



Authentic


----------



## corame

hephephippo said:


> View attachment 3859806
> View attachment 3859807
> View attachment 3859808
> View attachment 3859809
> View attachment 3859810
> View attachment 3859811
> View attachment 3859812
> View attachment 3859813
> View attachment 3859814
> View attachment 3859815
> View attachment 3859806
> View attachment 3859807
> View attachment 3859808
> View attachment 3859809
> 
> 
> It’s so sad — i hope department stores catch up and put mechanisms in place to prevent/deter/catch such activities and make the shopping experience better for the rest of us. I’ve taken newer photos. Please let me know and thank you. I’ve also added pics of the card holder I got, while I’m at it.
> 
> PART 1



Need a pic from inside prints as well, in natural light pls.


----------



## corame

hephephippo said:


> PART 2



Authentic


----------



## corame

Mypursee said:


> Thanks so much for your response, corame. This is the nano size, does the tag look fishy to you at all? It says the year is 2012 for the sac de jour but I read online this style was only made in 2013. I'll upload a photo of comparison of the two exact same style bags compared to mine.



The release Sac de Jour bag was in 2013.
The tags are fake anyway(they dont belong to this bag)since Hedi Slimane is on, even if the year was showing 2013 still not good.
Now, the bag here looks authentic.
I cannot touch it but it loooks good from what I see.
So, you got the bag with these cards ?


----------



## corame

dentluxe said:


> Item: Belle De Jour Clutch
> Listing Number:263264960444
> Sellerj61852
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sa...IRkgo61dk670Oz2EFsnqQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi could someone please guide me and let me know if this bag is authentic. I also added some additional photos. Thanks a tonne!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859922
> 
> View attachment 3859923



Need some more pics, all prints, all inside details such as the line and the corners etc.


----------



## tahlia__

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ekaterina
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-4661836.shtml
Comments: I bought this bag 5 days ago and am worried about its authenticity because of the smudging of the logo on the inside of the bag. Any thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## hephephippo

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you, Corame. Part 1 and Part 2 of my posts are the same bag so I assume you don’t need any more pictures. 

Thanks for helping fellow purseaholics here verify their purchases.


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

Item name: YSL Sac de jour baby Orange
Seller name: Vera_closet (Instagram)
Link: 
Comment: I was about to buy the red Sac de jour from this seller, but it was sold soon after I found out it was actually looked ok. But seller offers me the orange one instead. Could you please have a look at this one and see what you think. The serial number put me off, looks very crooked to me. I am so doubtful now. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Akanie

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, I'm gonna get it then


----------



## Mypursee

corame said:


> The release Sac de Jour bag was in 2013.
> The tags are fake anyway(they dont belong to this bag)since Hedi Slimane is on, even if the year was showing 2013 still not good.
> Now, the bag here looks authentic.
> I cannot touch it but it loooks good from what I see.
> So, you got the bag with these cards ?


Yes it did, it also came with the wrong swatch of leather too though. The bag seems way too real to be a fake to me as well, the lock Is nice and heavy and there seems to be no mistakes on any stampings as well-just some small questionable things here and there. So the tag is fake or does it just belong to another bag? Also, does this dustbag look fake to you?


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this wallet.  Attached is a photo of the serial code.

Item: Authentic YSL wallet
Listing Number: 253218816101
Seller: chantel788
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253218816101
Comments:. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## javier

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Backpack
Listing Number: 222684472443
Seller: lessthanretail
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222684472443
Comments: Couldn't find a serial number, have uploaded photos. Thank you so much! (The last image does open for some reason the thumbnail doesn't load)


----------



## loubprincess

Hi. Can I please get this item authenticated.

Seller:  Fashionphile
Item number: 196519

Here is the link https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...e-chevron-large-monogram-satchel-black-196519


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi there, I wondered if you might be able to help authenticate two bags for me please. If pricing stays around the starting bid mark, I might buy either or both.

This is the 1st:

Item: YSL Muse Two in grey/black/cream
Listing Number: 222684344926
Seller: pajting13
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HANDBACK-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-TWO/222684344926


----------



## Kim O'Meara

And this is the 2nd:

Item: YSL Muse Two in cornflower blue
Listing Number: 132370480945
Seller: loredana2022
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-Two-Bag/132370480945

Comments: Both come with certification cards and both numbers - first part anyway - match with the embossed number on the cards for both bags, but I'm not sure what exactly authenticates this vs the other since they have different features to a small extent.

I can't find others to match with to see if both are fine and it's the year of manufacturer that makes the difference between the detail, i.e. Rive Gauche in the label on one (grey/black) to not on the other (blue), to YSL marking on the hardware on the bottom of the grey/black to only being on the zip in the blue. Both I'm told are genuine by the sellers.

I'm also not sure on the blue/grey bag if the hardware is in good condition. It's meant to have been used twice only. I LOVE my handbags but when I don't know what I'm looking to authenticate when there are slight differences between them I get a bit lost.

Any advice from expert eyes would be much appreciated! Thank you in advance.


----------



## bagsloverss

Need help, i have a same issue too..
This is my first big purchase so I'm nervous.. is it fake or original about the logo below?
Instead of being on the flap, it's on top of the credit card compartment exactly like ur pics.
so have u found it real one with a fake? I might be overthinking this all the WOCs I've seen have the logo on the flap below the closure too.. thank you


----------



## Momo627

bagsloverss said:


> View attachment 3863462
> 
> View attachment 3863464
> View attachment 3863466
> 
> Need help, i have a same issue too..
> This is my first big purchase so I'm nervous.. is it fake or original about the logo below?
> Instead of being on the flap, it's on top of the credit card compartment exactly like ur pics.
> so have u found it real one with a fake? I might be overthinking this all the WOCs I've seen have the logo on the flap below the closure too.. thank you


----------



## Momo627

I bought 2 bags exactly the same as yours. From Neiman Marcus and Barneys. For 2017 models. That is where that authenticity logos should be. From now on.


----------



## Tinkles

Item: Small Cabas Rive Gauche in Anthracite
Listing Number: 152760347476
Seller: Joanna9148
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152760347476
Comments: Could this bag please be authenticated?


----------



## Bimshow

Hi, please can you help authenticate this bag please. 
Item: YSL SAC SDJ SOFT Bag
Listing number: 2017 3 02343 477477 DTIOE 2034
Certificate number: ysl.477477.0516
Seller: his_hersluxury on instagram


----------



## Airhysken

Please help me authenticate this item. I do appreciate your responses. I am wanting to buy this item at fashionphile and wanting to make sure this is real before going to buy it. All pictures from Fashionphile.

Item:
*SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Small Classic Monogram Satchel Black*

Listing Number: 184423
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...e-small-classic-monogram-satchel-black-184423


----------



## Tinkles

Tinkles said:


> Item: Small Cabas Rive Gauche in Anthracite
> Listing Number: 152760347476
> Seller: Joanna9148
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152760347476
> Comments: Could this bag please be authenticated?









I requested more photos and the seller obliged! 
I have won the bidding but got a bit worried as I normally buy direct from the brand or department stores.

Thank you very much for any help in advance!


----------



## corame

tahlia__ said:


> Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: ekaterina
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-4661836.shtml
> Comments: I bought this bag 5 days ago and am worried about its authenticity because of the smudging of the logo on the inside of the bag. Any thoughts on this? Thanks!



I need to see the code printed inside


----------



## corame

Zeebeebeeba said:


> Item name: YSL Sac de jour baby Orange
> Seller name: Vera_closet (Instagram)
> Link:
> Comment: I was about to buy the red Sac de jour from this seller, but it was sold soon after I found out it was actually looked ok. But seller offers me the orange one instead. Could you please have a look at this one and see what you think. The serial number put me off, looks very crooked to me. I am so doubtful now. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860873
> View attachment 3860875
> View attachment 3860876
> View attachment 3860881
> View attachment 3860882
> View attachment 3860878
> View attachment 3860883




I’m really curious to see this bag when you get it so pls take the pictures properly. It looks ok here.


----------



## corame

Mypursee said:


> Yes it did, it also came with the wrong swatch of leather too though. The bag seems way too real to be a fake to me as well, the lock Is nice and heavy and there seems to be no mistakes on any stampings as well-just some small questionable things here and there. So the tag is fake or does it just belong to another bag? Also, does this dustbag look fake to you?



The tags and dust bag belong to a different older bag. You can ask the seller about these.
Dont tell him you authenticated the bag already.


----------



## corame

sugacookie said:


> Hello Corame!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this wallet.  Attached is a photo of the serial code.
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL wallet
> Listing Number: 253218816101
> Seller: chantel788
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253218816101
> Comments:. Thanks in advance!!



Looks good


----------



## corame

javier said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Backpack
> Listing Number: 222684472443
> Seller: lessthanretail
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222684472443
> Comments: Couldn't find a serial number, have uploaded photos. Thank you so much! (The last image does open for some reason the thumbnail doesn't load)



None of your pictures can be seen clear.


----------



## corame

loubprincess said:


> Hi. Can I please get this item authenticated.
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Item number: 196519
> 
> Here is the link https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...e-chevron-large-monogram-satchel-black-196519



Authentic


----------



## corame

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi there, I wondered if you might be able to help authenticate two bags for me please. If pricing stays around the starting bid mark, I might buy either or both.
> 
> This is the 1st:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two in grey/black/cream
> Listing Number: 222684344926
> Seller: pajting13
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HANDBACK-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-MUSE-TWO/222684344926



Authentic


----------



## corame

Kim O'Meara said:


> And this is the 2nd:
> 
> Item: YSL Muse Two in cornflower blue
> Listing Number: 132370480945
> Seller: loredana2022
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Muse-Two-Bag/132370480945
> 
> Comments: Both come with certification cards and both numbers - first part anyway - match with the embossed number on the cards for both bags, but I'm not sure what exactly authenticates this vs the other since they have different features to a small extent.
> 
> I can't find others to match with to see if both are fine and it's the year of manufacturer that makes the difference between the detail, i.e. Rive Gauche in the label on one (grey/black) to not on the other (blue), to YSL marking on the hardware on the bottom of the grey/black to only being on the zip in the blue. Both I'm told are genuine by the sellers.
> 
> I'm also not sure on the blue/grey bag if the hardware is in good condition. It's meant to have been used twice only. I LOVE my handbags but when I don't know what I'm looking to authenticate when there are slight differences between them I get a bit lost.
> 
> Any advice from expert eyes would be much appreciated! Thank you in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Tinkles said:


> Item: Small Cabas Rive Gauche in Anthracite
> Listing Number: 152760347476
> Seller: Joanna9148
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152760347476
> Comments: Could this bag please be authenticated?



It looks good from here.


----------



## corame

Tinkles said:


> View attachment 3865994
> View attachment 3865995
> View attachment 3865996
> View attachment 3865997
> 
> 
> I requested more photos and the seller obliged!
> I have won the bidding but got a bit worried as I normally buy direct from the brand or department stores.
> 
> Thank you very much for any help in advance!



Need to see your own pics


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all,


If you could kindly authenticate this for me I would be forever grateful. Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

Last one


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

corame said:


> I’m really curious to see this bag when you get it so pls take the pictures properly. It looks ok here.


Will post some pictures soon after it arrived, ETA 10th Nov, I can’t wait. Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## loubprincess

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much doll


----------



## LAsun

Dear authenticater, 

I received my YSL purchase through Ebay today.  Please help me authenticate this item and let me know if you need additional pictures.  Your service is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LAsun

Here are some additional photos just in case.


----------



## LAsun

And for good measure.  Thanks.


----------



## natchannn

Hello! Can I please get a 2017 Baby Sac De Jour Souple authenticated? I purchased it from Bluefly, but when it came in, the tags have Rue-la-la on it. Either way, they are both pretty reputable retailers but I just want some piece of mind that this is real, since it seems like theres a chance that bags get returned with fakes even at major retailers. I really appreciate your help with this & if you need additional photos, please let me know! 

Thanks!! 

(part 1)


----------



## natchannn

(part 2)


----------



## bettypchen

Error


----------



## bettypchen

Please help me authenticate this YSL Triquilt College bag
Item: AUTHENTIC BLACK YSL SAINT LAURENT TRI QUILT LARGE LEATHER MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG
LIsting number 302503836872
Seller: iloveoldcars2011
 Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302503836872​


----------



## SIRD

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Brown Leather Chyc Top Handle Bag
Listing Number: 292307612749
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...612749?hash=item440ee4344d:g:lC0AAOSwhxBZup1t
Comments: Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your help in advance!


----------



## Tinkles

corame said:


> Need to see your own pics


Thank you Corame, I will upload as soon as I have the bag! Youre very kind to help us all. Thank you


----------



## salalac1

Dear Authenticator,
I would greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this YSL clutch for me. I got it authenticated by Carol Diva and she deemed it fake but the seller insisted that it was authentic. I'm so torn right now and I understand sometimes authentication maynot be 100% accurate. Seller did not keep the tags or receipt unfortunately. Would appreciate if I can get a third opinion on this. 

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
No link, the item is in my possession.
Please see pics below. If you need others I will gladly provide. Thanks again!

Thank you so much for your time in advance!


----------



## Kim O'Meara

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much - I bought both so massive sigh of relief over here  Thank you again, really appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## Miss KL

Hello my friends! I need your help. I found this bag on local website. I need to know if it's oryginal or good fake. No box or dustbag. Does anyone has this model?
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Medium.
No link. This bag is preloved, previously sold on Vestiaire Collective (from first owner). Here are pictures:


----------



## kiotoqq

Dear Authenticator
Can you please help me authenticate this Monogram Kate bag?

I've purchased it through a pre owned shop in hongkong years ago.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pinky7129

pinky7129 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> If you could kindly authenticate this for me I would be forever grateful. Thank you!
> View attachment 3866690
> View attachment 3866691
> View attachment 3866692
> View attachment 3866693
> View attachment 3866694
> View attachment 3866695
> View attachment 3866696
> View attachment 3866697
> View attachment 3866698




Hi authenticators, I️ posted a bag a few days ago. Can someone please help me? Thank you


----------



## pinky7129

This may be better helpful, if my photos werent enough

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253242624981?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Seller: franburrows0
item number: 253242624981

Please and thank you!

on a side note for items without a site, what authentication sites are recommended  for a future purchase such as off fb, etc.


----------



## corame

pinky7129 said:


> Last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866699



Authentic. Where you got this from ? I mean the color, is hard to find.


----------



## corame

LAsun said:


> And for good measure.  Thanks.



It looks good. Let me see the code as well.


----------



## corame

natchannn said:


> (part 2)



RLL is known for selling fakes between good stuff (just so you know). They do have authentic stuff but my guess is that sometimes they use good photos and sending fake items. Still, you could get authentic items from them.

Need to see the code and the inside print.
Also, a picture with the lining inside in natural light would help.


----------



## corame

bettypchen said:


> Please help me authenticate this YSL Triquilt College bag
> Item: AUTHENTIC BLACK YSL SAINT LAURENT TRI QUILT LARGE LEATHER MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG
> LIsting number 302503836872
> Seller: iloveoldcars2011
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302503836872​



Pics not enough and not clear at all.


----------



## corame

SIRD said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Brown Leather Chyc Top Handle Bag
> Listing Number: 292307612749
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...612749?hash=item440ee4344d:g:lC0AAOSwhxBZup1t
> Comments: Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your help in advance!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Bayan S.T said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this bag please..Thank you.



Fake


----------



## corame

salalac1 said:


> Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch
> No link, the item is in my possession.
> Please see pics below. If you need others I will gladly provide. Thanks again!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868169
> View attachment 3868170
> View attachment 3868171
> View attachment 3868171
> View attachment 3868172
> View attachment 3868173
> View attachment 3868174
> View attachment 3868175
> View attachment 3868176
> View attachment 3868177
> View attachment 3868178



Fake


----------



## corame

Miss KL said:


> Hello my friends! I need your help. I found this bag on local website. I need to know if it's oryginal or good fake. No box or dustbag. Does anyone has this model?
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Medium.
> No link. This bag is preloved, previously sold on Vestiaire Collective (from first owner). Here are pictures:
> View attachment 3870147
> View attachment 3870148
> View attachment 3870149
> View attachment 3870150
> View attachment 3870152
> View attachment 3870154



Fake


----------



## corame

kiotoqq said:


> Dear Authenticator
> Can you please help me authenticate this Monogram Kate bag?
> 
> I've purchased it through a pre owned shop in hongkong years ago.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3870553
> View attachment 3870554
> View attachment 3870555
> View attachment 3870556



Fake


----------



## pinky7129

corame said:


> Authentic. Where you got this from ? I mean the color, is hard to find.



Thank you, Corame!
What color is it specifically, beige?dark beige? 

And believe it or not, this one specifically was tj maxx [emoji33]

Quick question, what do the first three letters stand for? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3871083


----------



## LAsun

corame said:


> It looks good. Let me see the code as well.



HI Corame, thanks for getting back.  Attached are two photos, are they the codes or serial number you’re talking about?  Your expert opinion is much appreciated.


----------



## kiotoqq

corame said:


> Fake


thanks corame！ could you please explain a little to me what's wrong with this bag? because i googled a lot about authentication of ssl bags and basically nothing helped me to authenticate this bag.


----------



## natchannn

corame said:


> RLL is known for selling fakes between good stuff (just so you know). They do have authentic stuff but my guess is that sometimes they use good photos and sending fake items. Still, you could get authentic items from them.
> 
> Need to see the code and the inside print.
> Also, a picture with the lining inside in natural light would help.



Thank you so much for your reply, Corame! Please see attached photos, hope this helps! thanks!!


----------



## salalac1

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks you so much for your time Authenticator!!


----------



## laura711

Hello, can you please let me know if this is authentic?  TIA!

Item:  Small velvet kate
Listing Number: 112579996473
Seller: myluxandbags
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112579996473?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## laura711

And this one too - thanks very much

Item:  Small velvet kate
Listing number: 282719793806
Seller: love2shopxuk
Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-la...p&sd=112579996473&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942


----------



## dentluxe

Item: Belle De Jour Clutch
Listing Number:263264960444
Sellerj61852
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-du-Jour-Pink-Patent-Leather-Large-Clutch-Bag-/263264960444?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bL5zLOIRkgo61dk670Oz2EFsnqQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi corame, I added some more photos, hope these are enough. Thanks so much!


----------



## corame

pinky7129 said:


> Thank you, Corame!
> What color is it specifically, beige?dark beige?
> 
> And believe it or not, this one specifically was tj maxx [emoji33]
> 
> Quick question, what do the first three letters stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871083



Yes, dark beige but it goes into olive. I love it.
How much did you pay for it at Tj Maxx ?
I cant see your photo.


----------



## corame

LAsun said:


> HI Corame, thanks for getting back.  Attached are two photos, are they the codes or serial number you’re talking about?  Your expert opinion is much appreciated.



Authentic


----------



## corame

kiotoqq said:


> thanks corame！ could you please explain a little to me what's wrong with this bag? because i googled a lot about authentication of ssl bags and basically nothing helped me to authenticate this bag.



We dont give hints here but we do have an old experience already. If you want to see another opinion, as you wish


----------



## corame

natchannn said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, Corame! Please see attached photos, hope this helps! thanks!!



This one is authentic.


----------



## corame

laura711 said:


> Hello, can you please let me know if this is authentic?  TIA!
> 
> Item:  Small velvet kate
> Listing Number: 112579996473
> Seller: myluxandbags
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112579996473?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true



Looks good. Let me see real photos taken by you when you get it.


----------



## pinky7129

corame said:


> Yes, dark beige but it goes into olive. I love it.
> How much did you pay for it at Tj Maxx ?
> I cant see your photo.



That’s a great way to describe the color 
It was 1999.  Do you think it’s worth it?

And here’s the photo. What’s the beginning mean


----------



## natchannn

corame said:


> This one is authentic.



Thank you so much Corame! I feel so relieved


----------



## LAsun

corame said:


> Authentic



Hi Corame, just one more thing, I noticed something suspicious about the dust bag, the tag inside the bag abruptly cuts off and the “Saint Laurent Paris” words are really misaligned.  The tag was also sewn in a manner where it reads from left to right.  This is very odd, and it’s the first time I’ve seen a tag “this off” thanks.

Part 1 of 2


----------



## LAsun

Part 2

Additionally, the font size on this dust bag label is also off in terms of sizing.  “Saint Laurent” should also be darker right in this label right? Have you seen anything like this before on an authentic dustbag?  Thanks.


----------



## corame

pinky7129 said:


> That’s a great way to describe the color
> It was 1999.  Do you think it’s worth it?
> 
> And here’s the photo. What’s the beginning mean
> 
> View attachment 3872416



The serial code it’s always a combination of the place this was made and the date. I’m sorry, we can’t give more hints here.
How much did you paid ?


----------



## corame

LAsun said:


> Part 2
> 
> Additionally, the font size on this dust bag label is also off in terms of sizing.  “Saint Laurent” should also be darker right in this label right? Have you seen anything like this before on an authentic dustbag?  Thanks.



Yes, that is verrrryyy odd.
How does the leather feel? Is it hard but with a tent of smooth ?


----------



## LAsun

corame said:


> Yes, that is verrrryyy odd.
> How does the leather feel? Is it hard but with a tent of smooth ?



Hi Corame, yes the leather feels hard and as you stated, has “a tint of smooth.” How did you know? I think I know the answer but I need to hear from you


----------



## corame

LAsun said:


> Hi Corame, yes the leather feels hard and as you stated, has “a tint of smooth.” How did you know? I think I know the answer but I need to hear from you



Can you please attach the cards front close look ? if they belong to this bag, of course. Is anything elese stamped on the box it came ?


----------



## LAsun

corame said:


> Can you please attach the cards front close look ? if they belong to this bag, of course. Is anything elese stamped on the box it came ?



Here’s an up close look at the cards and box.  The box does not have any barcodes or stickers, just the Saint Laurent...my apologies for not including these pictures earlier.  These cards and the dustbag came with the purse. There are some inconsistencies I can see from the cards and the Saint Laurent box as well.  Please let me know your thoughts, thanks. 

Part 1 of 2


----------



## LAsun

Part 2 of 2

Here’s the box.


----------



## corame

LAsun said:


> Part 2 of 2
> 
> Here’s the box.



Fake. I’m sorry


----------



## pinky7129

corame said:


> The serial code it’s always a combination of the place this was made and the date. I’m sorry, we can’t give more hints here.
> How much did you paid ?



It was $1999. Is that a good price you think?


----------



## corame

pinky7129 said:


> It was $1999. Is that a good price you think?



Hmmm, it’s authentic and NEW 
But you could find better deals online.


----------



## graciielove92

Could you please help me authenticate this valentino bag I'm so confused the seller is telling me 100% it's real but I just don't know due to the inside of the bag and the lining and serial number  https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/322865784107


----------



## lenikonu

Listing Number: 3648034
Seller: lanzgantz
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/36...rent-Multicolour-Love-Signature-Crossbody-Bag
Comments: Could someone please confirm that this is an authentic bag.
Vintage love series from the 80's I think, seller keeps saying its authentic and when i asked about a serial number all he said was it didn't have one and that he had it checked for authenticity. The seller is also in china, reasons for me to believe it could be faked.
Item: Vintage Rare Yves Saint Laurent Multicolour Love Signature Crossbody Bag


----------



## corame

lenikonu said:


> Listing Number: 3648034
> Seller: lanzgantz
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/36...rent-Multicolour-Love-Signature-Crossbody-Bag
> Comments: Could someone please confirm that this is an authentic bag.
> Vintage love series from the 80's I think, seller keeps saying its authentic and when i asked about a serial number all he said was it didn't have one and that he had it checked for authenticity. The seller is also in china, reasons for me to believe it could be faked.
> Item: Vintage Rare Yves Saint Laurent Multicolour Love Signature Crossbody Bag



I cant see any pictures.


----------



## lenikonu




----------



## lenikonu

corame said:


> I cant see any pictures.


----------



## LAsun

corame said:


> Fake. I’m sorry



Thanks Corame, I bought this item through Ebay and have notified them in the early morning hours.  I am currently in contact with Natasha, their service rep. to get this issue resolved so that I could get my refund.


----------



## FarahHana

Item: Yves Saint Laurent WOC
Listing Number: INN393953.021Z
Seller: babelicious 
Link: Reebonz Closets Msia
Comments: Pls help me authenticate this bag. Im not sure if that is the correct listing number as she only send me a picture.


----------



## Rachelle1227

Are all the same style of bag have the same listing number or they are different and unique for each like the Chanel bags?
I just got my Kate Medium in black and GHW from Neiman. Then I went to a Facebook group to read some review about that bag. Surprisingly I saw somebody list for sell the same bag and a Exactly SAME listing number my bag a month ago can it happened?


----------



## lenikonu

corame said:


> I cant see any pictures.


----------



## Eunhey

Good day! 

Would greatly appreciate any assistance in authenticating this Sunset bag I just received.

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Monogram Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: ALM 442906 0317 [It was really hard to see this tag as it's inside the flat inner pocket but this is what I believe it says.] 
Seller: Bluefly 
Link: https://www.bluefly.com/saint-laure...set-monogram-leather-shoulder-bag/p/469931801 
Comments: I purchased this from Bluefly but tags show it was sourced from RueLaLa. Since both sites have had issues in the past selling fake bags would feel much more at ease if someone could help confirm this bag is authentic!


----------



## vesna

graciielove92 said:


> View attachment 3874231
> View attachment 3874233
> View attachment 3874234
> View attachment 3874237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this valentino bag I'm so confused the seller is telling me 100% it's real but I just don't know due to the inside of the bag and the lining and serial number  https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Rockstud-Bag/322865784107


This is Saint Laurent thread, here is Valentino: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-valentino.649683/page-275


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

I authenticators, I just received my YSL sac de jour. Here are some photos to share.. Could you please tell me what you think, thank you.


----------



## Paulina Wisinska

Hello, could you please take a look at this one:
Item: Saint Laurent Muse Two in patent leather (2008)
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...-black-patent-leather-suede-muse-two-bag.html
Big thanks in advance


----------



## turtleluvee2k12

Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain
Listing Number: 172974569756
Seller: miscellaneousguy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...hain/172974569756?_mwBanner=1&redirect=mobile
Comments: it would be greatly appreciated if you could authenticate this bag for me. The sales memo, control card and box looks really off to me. The box is even missing the beveled effect around the logo, but the bag itself looks nice.


----------



## Whiimsical

Hello, would it be possible to have the following item authenticated?

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TAUPE 'CABAS CHYC' SMALL BAG
Seller: fusionclothingshop
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TAUPE-CABAS-CHYC-SMALL-BAG/263310444418?hash=item3d4e868782:g:2YsAAOSwglVZ~-zu


----------



## Bunnybb

Hi everyone,

I’m wondering if you could please help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour. I’m really appreciated your help.

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
Listing Number: the serial number is located at the bottom of the inside of the inner pocket and it is very difficult to take a look at it.
Seller: Reebonz
Link: the link is not working anymore
Comments: I purchased this Sac De Jour from Reebonz. But I read some comments on the internet that Reebonz had problems selling fake bags in the past. This really worries me. So please help me to confirm it is authentic.


----------



## corame

lenikonu said:


> View attachment 3874414



It should bave a code somewhere..


----------



## corame

FarahHana said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent WOC
> Listing Number: INN393953.021Z
> Seller: babelicious
> Link: Reebonz Closets Msia
> Comments: Pls help me authenticate this bag. Im not sure if that is the correct listing number as she only send me a picture.



Pictutes not enough


----------



## corame

Rachelle1227 said:


> Are all the same style of bag have the same listing number or they are different and unique for each like the Chanel bags?
> I just got my Kate Medium in black and GHW from Neiman. Then I went to a Facebook group to read some review about that bag. Surprisingly I saw somebody list for sell the same bag and a Exactly SAME listing number my bag a month ago can it happened?



Yes Sure. Show me your pics


----------



## corame

Eunhey said:


> Good day!
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any assistance in authenticating this Sunset bag I just received.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Monogram Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: ALM 442906 0317 [It was really hard to see this tag as it's inside the flat inner pocket but this is what I believe it says.]
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: https://www.bluefly.com/saint-laure...set-monogram-leather-shoulder-bag/p/469931801
> Comments: I purchased this from Bluefly but tags show it was sourced from RueLaLa. Since both sites have had issues in the past selling fake bags would feel much more at ease if someone could help confirm this bag is authentic!
> 
> View attachment 3875475
> View attachment 3875476
> View attachment 3875477
> View attachment 3875478
> View attachment 3875479



Need more pics pls


----------



## corame

Zeebeebeeba said:


> View attachment 3876682
> 
> I authenticators, I just received my YSL sac de jour. Here are some photos to share.. Could you please tell me what you think, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876679
> 
> View attachment 3876671
> 
> View attachment 3876672
> View attachment 3876674
> View attachment 3876676
> View attachment 3876677
> View attachment 3876678
> View attachment 3876680
> View attachment 3876681



Authentic


----------



## corame

Paulina Wisinska said:


> Hello, could you please take a look at this one:
> Item: Saint Laurent Muse Two in patent leather (2008)
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...-black-patent-leather-suede-muse-two-bag.html
> Big thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## corame

turtleluvee2k12 said:


> Item:  YSL Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Matelassé Small Envelope Wallet-on-Chain
> Listing Number: 172974569756
> Seller: miscellaneousguy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...hain/172974569756?_mwBanner=1&redirect=mobile
> Comments: it would be greatly appreciated if you could authenticate this bag for me. The sales memo, control card and box looks really off to me. The box is even missing the beveled effect around the logo, but the bag itself looks nice.



Fake


----------



## corame

Whiimsical said:


> Hello, would it be possible to have the following item authenticated?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TAUPE 'CABAS CHYC' SMALL BAG
> Seller: fusionclothingshop
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TAUPE-CABAS-CHYC-SMALL-BAG/263310444418?hash=item3d4e868782:g:2YsAAOSwglVZ~-zu



Authentic


----------



## corame

Bunnybb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m wondering if you could please help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour. I’m really appreciated your help.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: the serial number is located at the bottom of the inside of the inner pocket and it is very difficult to take a look at it.
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: the link is not working anymore
> Comments: I purchased this Sac De Jour from Reebonz. But I read some comments on the internet that Reebonz had problems selling fake bags in the past. This really worries me. So please help me to confirm it is authentic.



You forgot adding the pics.


----------



## Bunnybb

corame said:


> You forgot adding the pics.


I’m so sorry, I’m new to this forum and still figuring out how to post pictures. Because every time I tried, the picture was rejected because it’s too large.


----------



## Bunnybb




----------



## Bunnybb

corame said:


> You forgot adding the pics.


I figured out now! Please also see some of the pictures above. Thank you!


----------



## Bunnybb

corame said:


> You forgot adding the pics.


----------



## MM1565

Hello!
I would appreciate authentication of the following item, please
Item:  *All Black Yves Saint Laurent YSL Kate Bag*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Black-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Kate-Bag/122806409639?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Thank you so much for your time!

Mary


----------



## Eunhey

corame said:


> Need more pics pls


 
Hi Corame!

I've attached more photos of the medium Sunset.

"Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Monogram Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: ALM 442906 0317 [It was really hard to see this tag as it's inside the flat inner pocket but this is what I believe it says.] 
Seller: Bluefly 
Link: https://www.bluefly.com/saint-laurent-saint-laurent-medium-sunset-monogram-leather-shoulder-bag/p/469931801 
Comments: I purchased this from Bluefly but tags show it was sourced from RueLaLa. Since both sites have had issues in the past selling fake bags would feel much more at ease if someone could help confirm this bag is authentic!"


----------



## MM1565

One other request, please, for authentication.

Item:  YSL SAINT LAURENT KATE CHAIN MONOGRAM BAG

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Again, thank you very much!

Mary


----------



## fashionatic

Sorry, posted duplicate listing. Please see below.


----------



## fashionatic

Item: Chanel Baby Sac Jour in green
Listing Number:182886581183
Seller:  hairdr73
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yv...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I bought this item on ebay. It appears identical to my other soft sac jour I got from the store, but the dustbag it came with looks very odd - the writing is ''bleeding''. Have you seen this before? Pictures are in listing, I attached a few more. Thanks so much for your help authenticating this!


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much corame. You made my day! 
God bless you!


----------



## leetahi

Hello! Pleaase help you wise ones!
I bought this Kate bag from a seller with good feedback. But now as I got it, I feel like there is something off about the bag. In the logo? The lining? Or am I paranoid  I so so so would apreciate your comments on this.

Item:BORSA YVES SAINT LAURENT KATE 100% ORIGINALE USATA USED BAG LIKE NEW AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 112630664188
Seller: argento-90
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BORSA-YVES...NEW-AUTHENTIC/112630664188#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: The pics below have been taken by me, after receiving the bag.


----------



## corame

Bunnybb said:


> View attachment 3878931
> View attachment 3878932
> View attachment 3878933
> View attachment 3878934
> View attachment 3878935
> View attachment 3878936
> View attachment 3878937
> View attachment 3878938
> View attachment 3878939
> View attachment 3878940



Can I see some close up pics with the wallet inside(prints, details).


----------



## corame

MM1565 said:


> Hello!
> I would appreciate authentication of the following item, please
> Item:  *All Black Yves Saint Laurent YSL Kate Bag*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Black-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Kate-Bag/122806409639?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Mary



It looks authentic. Just show me your own pics upon receiving.


----------



## corame

Eunhey said:


> Hi Corame!
> 
> I've attached more photos of the medium Sunset.
> 
> "Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Monogram Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: ALM 442906 0317 [It was really hard to see this tag as it's inside the flat inner pocket but this is what I believe it says.]
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: https://www.bluefly.com/saint-laurent-saint-laurent-medium-sunset-monogram-leather-shoulder-bag/p/469931801
> Comments: I purchased this from Bluefly but tags show it was sourced from RueLaLa. Since both sites have had issues in the past selling fake bags would feel much more at ease if someone could help confirm this bag is authentic!"



Need to see a little more from inside prints but honestly it looks bad.


----------



## corame

fashionatic said:


> Item: Chanel Baby Sac Jour in green
> Listing Number:182886581183
> Seller:  hairdr73
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yv...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I bought this item on ebay. It appears identical to my other soft sac jour I got from the store, but the dustbag it came with looks very odd - the writing is ''bleeding''. Have you seen this before? Pictures are in listing, I attached a few more. Thanks so much for your help authenticating this!



Can I see the code and other prints inside ?


----------



## corame

leetahi said:


> Hello! Pleaase help you wise ones!
> I bought this Kate bag from a seller with good feedback. But now as I got it, I feel like there is something off about the bag. In the logo? The lining? Or am I paranoid  I so so so would apreciate your comments on this.
> 
> Item:BORSA YVES SAINT LAURENT KATE 100% ORIGINALE USATA USED BAG LIKE NEW AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number: 112630664188
> Seller: argento-90
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BORSA-YVES...NEW-AUTHENTIC/112630664188#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: The pics below have been taken by me, after receiving the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3880777
> View attachment 3880779
> View attachment 3880780
> View attachment 3880781
> View attachment 3880782
> View attachment 3880783



This is a fake


----------



## corame

Zeebeebeeba said:


> Thank you so much corame. You made my day!
> God bless you!



You are welcome !


----------



## Bunnybb

corame said:


> Can I see some close up pics with the wallet inside(prints, details).


Hi Corame, thank you so much for your reply. Here are some pictures of the inside of the bag and also some pictures of the pocket inside of the bag (I took it out). I hope this helps and please let me know if you need more pictures with details. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MM1565

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Just show me your own pics upon receiving.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## MM1565

Hello Corame,

One other request, please.  Would love your thoughts.  I’d prefer, if spending this $$$ to receive dust bag & paperwork (which the other listing did not have.

KATE CHAIN MONOGRAM BAG

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you,

Mary


----------



## MM1565

corame said:


> It looks authentic. Just show me your own pics upon receiving.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Mary


----------



## leetahi

corame said:


> This is a fake


Thank you Corame!!  I thought so too. Will be making a claim to return it asap.


----------



## fashionatic

corame said:


> Can I see the code and other prints inside ?



Here are the stamps inside. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## tahlia__

tahlia__ said:


> Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: ekaterina
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-4661836.shtml
> Comments: I bought this bag 5 days ago and am worried about its authenticity because of the smudging of the logo on the inside of the bag. Any thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## tahlia__

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ekaterina
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-4661836.shtml
Comments: I have just received this bag and am worried about its authenticity because of the smudging of the logo on the inside of the bag and also how the serial number stamped on the bag doesn’t match any numbers on the receipt. Any thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## Pluim

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Betty Medium or Small
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: encherexpert-paris14
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-S...915203?hash=item5901100043:g:ApcAAOSwOgdYwCdg
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise about its authenticity? Please note: the seller is listing it as a Betty Medium, but I think it's a Small (Dimensions : H: 13 x L: 21 x P: 4 cm). Thank you so much!


----------



## roxta

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to caution you about scammers reusing/stealing photos from other listings because authentications here are done based on photos. I couldn't help but notice the same photos popping up again and again and it made me take a closer look. Please, please be very careful shopping on Ebay. The authenticators here do a great job but they can only judge what is in the photos (and what you receive as a buyer may be significantly different....)

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2450-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Classic-Medium-College-Bag-In-Dark-Beige-/112639385982?hash=item1a39d4a17e%3Ag%3A3MUAAOSwAHtaCQIf&nma=true&si=o2faCSDJMZ6QaMaUcEzmLjks2Ic%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## roxta

Look at how many times this one has been repeated:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Also, please be aware that when you ask scammers for extra photos, it is very easy for them to steal from current or ended listings.


----------



## Garrie

Kindly authenticate this..

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Medium
Listing Number: 311210 001998
Seller: Mica Lavarez
Link: n/a
Comments: N and T on dust bag, printed logo on bag is not connected. But on the hardware it is.. can’t find this color on the internet, seller said it is uncommon and she bought it in Japan. Pls authenticate, planning to give this to my mom.


----------



## Cocotumi

Hello,

Please help me to authenticate this bag 
Item :  YSL Medium Monogram - Fringe Tan Suede Crossbody Bag 
Listing number : 272921663392
Link : https://www.ebay.fr/itm/YSL-Medium-...663392?hash=item3f8b6617a0:g:6OsAAOSwbtNaA6wf

Thanks in advance


----------



## Minhdung1911

Hi

I just bought this bag. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?

Item: YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE SATCHEL
Listing number: 322863621800
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-BAG...IN-DE-POUDRE-TEXTURED-LEATHER-B-/322863621800

When i checked on YSL France website, the price for this bag is only EUR 1,490 while it said EUR 1,780 on the invoice (dated 11 January 2017). Was there a price reduction during the year?

Thank you so much. Please let me know if you require additional photos.

Tommy


----------



## littlesparkle




----------



## littlesparkle

Can anyone identify this YSL bag and help me authenticate it?


----------



## littlesparkle

Hi,
Can anyone help identify this YSL and help me authenticate it?


----------



## littlesparkle

Hi,
Can anyone help identify this YSL bag and help me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 authenticate it


----------



## Brynnie

Please authenticate:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...houlder-bag-new-red-21830841/?tref=s_designer

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/ysl-cross-body-bag-red-21638712/?tref=category


----------



## ChrisL2017

https://www.ebay.com/itm/282728070050 

Seller: f_l_i_p_p_i_n_g_y_p_s_y

Serial #: *279079 958529

If someone could let me know weather this is authentic or not before purchasing Ii would really appreciate it.  Thx!*


----------



## corame

tahlia__ said:


> Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT SATCHEL IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: ekaterina
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-4661836.shtml
> Comments: I have just received this bag and am worried about its authenticity because of the smudging of the logo on the inside of the bag and also how the serial number stamped on the bag doesn’t match any numbers on the receipt. Any thoughts on this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881322
> View attachment 3881323
> View attachment 3881327
> View attachment 3881328
> View attachment 3881329
> View attachment 3881330
> View attachment 3881326
> View attachment 3881331
> View attachment 3881325
> View attachment 3881324



The carda and receipt looks good, however I also dont like the print details. Can you check the bag at the shop dirrectly? See if this sale exist.


----------



## corame

Pluim said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Betty Medium or Small
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: encherexpert-paris14
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-S...915203?hash=item5901100043:g:ApcAAOSwOgdYwCdg
> Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise about its authenticity? Please note: the seller is listing it as a Betty Medium, but I think it's a Small (Dimensions : H: 13 x L: 21 x P: 4 cm). Thank you so much!



Not able to see the photos. They wont upload there.


----------



## corame

roxta said:


> Look at how many times this one has been repeated:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Yve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Also, please be aware that when you ask scammers for extra photos, it is very easy for them to steal from current or ended listings.



OML, incredible [emoji33][emoji33]
I haven’t been able to check ebay posts lately but they are SO MANY now...


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Kindly authenticate this..
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Medium
> Listing Number: 311210 001998
> Seller: Mica Lavarez
> Link: n/a
> Comments: N and T on dust bag, printed logo on bag is not connected. But on the hardware it is.. can’t find this color on the internet, seller said it is uncommon and she bought it in Japan. Pls authenticate, planning to give this to my mom.



Need more photos - all inside prints.


----------



## corame

Cocotumi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Item :  YSL Medium Monogram - Fringe Tan Suede Crossbody Bag
> Listing number : 272921663392
> Link : https://www.ebay.fr/itm/YSL-Medium-...663392?hash=item3f8b6617a0:g:6OsAAOSwbtNaA6wf
> 
> Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## corame

Minhdung1911 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this bag. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE SATCHEL
> Listing number: 322863621800
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-BAG...IN-DE-POUDRE-TEXTURED-LEATHER-B-/322863621800
> 
> When i checked on YSL France website, the price for this bag is only EUR 1,490 while it said EUR 1,780 on the invoice (dated 11 January 2017). Was there a price reduction during the year?
> 
> Thank you so much. Please let me know if you require additional photos.
> 
> Tommy



It dosent look ok to me.
Can I see other photos or you didnt purchased it yet ?


----------



## corame

littlesparkle said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help identify this YSL bag and help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authenticate it



Nobody is able to authenticate with 1 photo.


----------



## corame

ChrisL2017 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282728070050
> 
> Seller: f_l_i_p_p_i_n_g_y_p_s_y
> 
> Serial #: *279079 958529
> 
> If someone could let me know weather this is authentic or not before purchasing Ii would really appreciate it.  Thx!*



Looks good.


----------



## Millenianow

Hi there, I came across this post when I googled the serial number of a small sac de jour I was going to purchase from a seller on eBay. I started to have suspicions about he Authenticity of the bag when the seller was being hesitant about responding, so I googled the bags serial number and it THE SAME as the post from up_4_lease??? I’m confused can someone PLEASE tell me if this bag is Authentic? Here is the link and EBAY item number
eBay:232563451475
Serial:SP0035 A168RV
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YS...bag-handbag-dark-grey-BEAUTIFUL-/232563451475

PLEASE HELP 
Thanks


----------



## Minhdung1911

corame said:


> It dosent look ok to me.
> Can I see other photos or you didnt purchased it yet ?



Hi Corame,

I purchased it on ebay with Paypal and the seller also has 30-day return term. Are there any particular photos of the bag that you would like to see?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Millenianow

Here are some photos


----------



## Millenianow

The same serial number in this thread


----------



## fashionatic

Hi
I hope it is ok that I am reposting as I never got a response after posting more photos as requested. Thank you so much

Item: Chanel Baby Sac Jour in green
Listing Number:182886581183
Seller: hairdr73
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Blush-dark-gre-baby-Sac-De-Jour-bag-tote-satchel-/182886581183?hash=item2a94e3c3bf%3Ag%3ATNkAAOSwHUhaAzKg&nma=true&si=XcBsgJABYDJn6wIJrq5%252Bm0vcf7Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I bought this item on eBay. It appears identical to my other soft sac jour I got from the store, but the dustbag it came with looks very odd - the writing is ''bleeding''. Have you seen this before? Pictures are in listing, I attached a few more. Thanks so much for your help authenticating this!


----------



## lovemydeals

Item:   YSL Medium college
Listing Number:  n/a
Seller:  n/a
Link: n/a
Comments:  I found this bag at my local runway TJ Maxx.    I know there have been issues with items found at TJ Maxx and wanted to you get your opinion as to it authenticity.   Thank you!


----------



## lovemydeals

Additional pictures of the college.


----------



## LAsun

Minhdung1911 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this bag. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM KATE SATCHEL
> Listing number: 322863621800
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-BAG...IN-DE-POUDRE-TEXTURED-LEATHER-B-/322863621800
> 
> When i checked on YSL France website, the price for this bag is only EUR 1,490 while it said EUR 1,780 on the invoice (dated 11 January 2017). Was there a price reduction during the year?
> 
> Thank you so much. Please let me know if you require additional photos.
> 
> Tommy



I am not an authenticator but this is fake.  I once bought the same type of purse in the same color, and the serial number is exactly like yours (GUE442015.0616).  I had to report the item to Ebay and went through a 3rd party authenticator for a letterhead.  They confirmed my suspicion that the item was fake... the case is now closed.


----------



## Tatimonroe

Can someone authenticate this bag for me pretty please


----------



## Tatimonroe

*It supposed to be the LARGE ENVELOPE CHAIN BAG IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER*
⬆️


----------



## littlesparkle

corame said:


> Nobody is able to authenticate with 1 photo.


Yes, apologies, I have spent ages trying to upload the rest with no success, as I realise this.  Im a little elderly and finding the computer difficult.  Can you direct me to the part of the site that might help me. Meantime I will try again


----------



## littlesparkle

If there are more specific photos you need please let me know. Many thnks. I am grateful.


----------



## littlesparkle

littlesparkle said:


> If there are more specific photos you need please let me know. Many thnks. I am grateful.


The chrome is tarnished and that is making me suspicious about the bag.  Also the side joinings look very plasticy. I hve the dust bag if the photos of that would help.


----------



## mpm5042

Item: 
*SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM TRI-QUILTED ENVELOPE MONOGRAM BAG*
Listing Number: 3142590501714
Seller: broadway34th
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: Is this authentic??? I'm having a hard time telling. Would it have a serial number and where would it be? The seller says he can't find the serial number in the bag and didn't buy it from an established retailer.


----------



## mpm5042

This one looks identical to the one above, down the the information on the white card (save for one number being different [02768 on this one and it's 02769 on the other one above]). https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Med-Tri-Quilt-Leather-Envelope-Black-Bag-New-/192365900181? Are they both fake?


----------



## MicahV

hi ladies. can someone please authenticate this Classic Duffle 12 for me please?


----------



## MicahV

and here's another one - Classic Duffle 12 - thanks in advance
!


----------



## mpm5042

mpm5042 said:


> Item:
> *SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM TRI-QUILTED ENVELOPE MONOGRAM BAG*
> Listing Number: 3142590501714
> Seller: broadway34th
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Classic-Medium-Soft-Envelope-in-Black-Mixed-MATELASSÉ/142590501714?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Is this authentic??? I'm having a hard time telling. Would it have a serial number and where would it be? The seller says he can't find the serial number in the bag and didn't buy it from an established retailer.



UPDATE: The seller found the serial number stamped inside the little pocket inside. I could share it privately but don't want to post here.


----------



## MicahV

Sorry i'm pretty new , sp I don't think i did the right format the first time around... I really want to have one of these beauties... . Thank you in advance.

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
Listing Number: N19945002
Seller: Joty Nagra
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-blue-19945002/?tref=closet
Comments: She said, she does not have the dustbag, its new without tags and was a display piece.

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
Listing Number: SNT35142
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/saint-laurent-classic-duffle-12-bag-12
Comments: None.

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
Listing Number: N/A (not really sure how to pull it from Poshmark
Seller: j0ey
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MAKE-AN-OFFER-Saint-Laurent-Duffle-12-5a0e0c826a58301ad0050663
Comments: No authenticity cards and no dustbag.


----------



## Garrie

corame said:


> Need more photos - all inside prints.





corame said:


> Need more photos - all inside prints.



Thanks for the response  actually concerned of the color also.. did they really released a color like this?


----------



## Minhdung1911

corame said:


> It dosent look ok to me.
> Can I see other photos or you didnt purchased it yet ?



Hi Corame, are these photos ok for you to see? Thank you


----------



## saintsaintsaint

Item: YSL Rive Gauche Buffalo leather bag.
Listing number: 272916697053
seller: sortofsongs
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:

Hello everyone, I am new in here. From Berlin, Germany.

 So, I have bought this Yves Saint Laurent on eBay. After I have purchased it, I have asked the seller to send the dustbag, certificate of authenticity and original bill if she had any of these. She didn't. I have been looking for a similar model to this one online, and can't find any. Does anyone know this bag? And where can I have the serial codes checked? Will Saint Laurent answer and perform a check on the serial number if I ask them too? Today I wrote the seller and asked her where did she buy the bag because I couldn't find any similar one online. She said she knows someone who works at the YSL Showroom in Paris and she got the bag from her.

 Anyway, I leave some pictures here so you guys can have a look at it. The bag is buffallo leather, and has two straps, one leather and one canvas. Thanks in advance for any advice you might have.


----------



## littlesparkle

corame said:


> Nobody is able to authenticate with 1 photo.


Dear Corame, I have posted more photos now. Would you please take a look, as trying to authenticate this bag.
thank you.


----------



## mpm5042

Corame, is this bag I posted about earlier authentic? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...RK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

 Thanks so much in advance! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Garrie

Hi Corame, please do authenticate this also thanks  
Item: Saint Laurent Cabas 
Listing Number: Serial # 311210 218817
Seller: Jen Tapia
Link: N/A
Comments: She Bought it at dubai, the front an back leather is sturdy compared to the ones on the side.


----------



## Garrie

Hi Corame, please do authenticate this also thanks  
Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas
Listing Number: Serial # 311210 218817
Seller: Jen Tapia
Link: N/A
Comments: She Bought it at dubai, the front an back leather is sturdy compared to the ones on the side.

Sorry here’s the pictures


----------



## troygirl16

Item: Saint Laurent Red Matelasse Quilted Grained Leather Large Classic Monogram Satchel Bag
Listing Number: 11211692
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-large-classic-monogram-satchel-bag.html
Comments: I would very much appreciate it if someone is able to review and comment on this handbag's authenticity.  Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Nataschyaa

hi, all please help me authenticate this clutch


----------



## TCYGT

Could you please help me authenticate this YSL WOC? Much appreciated! 
Item: YSL Wallet on Chain 
Listing Number: 162751031662
Seller: daniellesperry 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/162751031662?ul_noapp=true
Comments:N/A


----------



## corame

Millenianow said:


> The same serial number in this thread



The seller is knows for selling authentic items as far as I searched for. The bag looks good so post your own pics if it’s in your hands.


----------



## corame

lovemydeals said:


> Additional pictures of the college.



Fabulous COLOR !
Authentic .
You got a good deal at TJ M for this one ?


----------



## corame

Tatimonroe said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag for me pretty please



Authentic


----------



## corame

littlesparkle said:


> Yes, apologies, I have spent ages trying to upload the rest with no success, as I realise this.  Im a little elderly and finding the computer difficult.  Can you direct me to the part of the site that might help me. Meantime I will try again



I’m sorry.This is a fake


----------



## corame

mpm5042 said:


> Item:
> *SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM TRI-QUILTED ENVELOPE MONOGRAM BAG*
> Listing Number: 3142590501714
> Seller: broadway34th
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Is this authentic??? I'm having a hard time telling. Would it have a serial number and where would it be? The seller says he can't find the serial number in the bag and didn't buy it from an established retailer.



It looks good. Add your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

MicahV said:


> and here's another one - Classic Duffle 12 - thanks in advance
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886566
> View attachment 3886567
> View attachment 3886568
> View attachment 3886569
> View attachment 3886570



1. FAKE
2. Authentic


----------



## corame

MicahV said:


> Sorry i'm pretty new , sp I don't think i did the right format the first time around... I really want to have one of these beauties... . Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
> Listing Number: N19945002
> Seller: Joty Nagra
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-satchel-blue-19945002/?tref=closet
> Comments: She said, she does not have the dustbag, its new without tags and was a display piece.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
> Listing Number: SNT35142
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/saint-laurent-classic-duffle-12-bag-12
> Comments: None.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12
> Listing Number: N/A (not really sure how to pull it from Poshmark
> Seller: j0ey
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MAKE-AN-OFFER-Saint-Laurent-Duffle-12-5a0e0c826a58301ad0050663
> Comments: No authenticity cards and no dustbag.



All 3 FAKE


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Thanks for the response  actually concerned of the color also.. did they really released a color like this?



Fake


----------



## corame

Minhdung1911 said:


> Hi Corame, are these photos ok for you to see? Thank you



It looks fake to me.


----------



## corame

saintsaintsaint said:


> View attachment 3887182
> View attachment 3887183
> View attachment 3887184
> View attachment 3887185
> View attachment 3887186
> View attachment 3887188
> View attachment 3887189
> View attachment 3887180
> View attachment 3887181
> View attachment 3887182
> View attachment 3887183
> View attachment 3887184
> View attachment 3887185
> View attachment 3887186
> View attachment 3887188
> View attachment 3887189
> View attachment 3887180
> View attachment 3887181
> View attachment 3887182
> View attachment 3887183
> View attachment 3887184
> View attachment 3887185
> View attachment 3887186
> View attachment 3887188
> View attachment 3887189
> View attachment 3887180
> View attachment 3887181
> View attachment 3887182
> View attachment 3887183
> View attachment 3887184
> View attachment 3887185
> View attachment 3887186
> View attachment 3887188
> View attachment 3887189
> View attachment 3887180
> View attachment 3887181
> View attachment 3887182
> View attachment 3887183
> View attachment 3887184
> View attachment 3887185
> View attachment 3887186
> View attachment 3887188
> View attachment 3887189
> View attachment 3887190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Rive Gauche Buffalo leather bag.
> Listing number: 272916697053
> seller: sortofsongs
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hello everyone, I am new in here. From Berlin, Germany.
> 
> So, I have bought this Yves Saint Laurent on eBay. After I have purchased it, I have asked the seller to send the dustbag, certificate of authenticity and original bill if she had any of these. She didn't. I have been looking for a similar model to this one online, and can't find any. Does anyone know this bag? And where can I have the serial codes checked? Will Saint Laurent answer and perform a check on the serial number if I ask them too? Today I wrote the seller and asked her where did she buy the bag because I couldn't find any similar one online. She said she knows someone who works at the YSL Showroom in Paris and she got the bag from her.
> 
> Anyway, I leave some pictures here so you guys can have a look at it. The bag is buffallo leather, and has two straps, one leather and one canvas. Thanks in advance for any advice you might have.



It looks fake to me.


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Hi Corame, please do authenticate this also thanks
> Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas
> Listing Number: Serial # 311210 218817
> Seller: Jen Tapia
> Link: N/A
> Comments: She Bought it at dubai, the front an back leather is sturdy compared to the ones on the side.
> 
> Sorry here’s the pictures



Not able to zoom the pics to see the details.


----------



## corame

troygirl16 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Red Matelasse Quilted Grained Leather Large Classic Monogram Satchel Bag
> Listing Number: 11211692
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-large-classic-monogram-satchel-bag.html
> Comments: I would very much appreciate it if someone is able to review and comment on this handbag's authenticity.  Thanks very much in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Nataschyaa said:


> hi, all please help me authenticate this clutch



Authentic.


----------



## corame

TCYGT said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this YSL WOC? Much appreciated!
> Item: YSL Wallet on Chain
> Listing Number: 162751031662
> Seller: daniellesperry
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/162751031662?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:N/A



Need more pics


----------



## corame

So Ladies, I just wanted to let you know I’m trying my best to be on all threads where I’m an authenticator as often as I can, but I have a family as well and since Christmas is coming, there are a lot of stuff around the house I need to solve.
I’m doing my best to be here at least once at every 2/3 days from now on.
LOVE YOU ALL [emoji173]️


----------



## troygirl16

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## fashionatic

Hi Corame
Hope you had a nice thanksgiving. I posted more photos of this as requested. Please let me know what you think.
Thanks

Item: Chanel Baby Sac Jour in green
Listing Number:182886581183
Seller: hairdr73
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Blush-dark-gre-baby-Sac-De-Jour-bag-tote-satchel-/182886581183?hash=item2a94e3c3bf%3Ag%3ATNkAAOSwHUhaAzKg&nma=true&si=XcBsgJABYDJn6wIJrq5%252Bm0vcf7Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I bought this item on eBay. It appears identical to my other soft sac jour I got from the store, but the dustbag it came with looks very odd - the writing is ''bleeding''. Have you seen this before? Pictures are in listing, I attached a few more. Thanks so much for your help authenticating this.


----------



## rochelleMD

this was bought by a friend in a flea market... we dont have any idea what is this called and if it is real or fake.  i am very much interested with it for?my own use. it will never be on the listings. i am not knowledgeable with ysl.. i only have a muse. i hope our dear authenticators will have thoughts  about it. thank you much


----------



## Nataschyaa

Thankyou corame


----------



## lovemydeals

corame said:


> Fabulous COLOR !
> Authentic .
> You got a good deal at TJ M for this one ?


Thanks, Corame.   It was $1800, so pretty good to me 
Happy holidays!


----------



## liimegreeen

Can someone please check this backpack for me? Thanks!

Item: Saint Laurent Leather mini city Backpack zip logo
Listing Number: 302537455859
Seller: 1981orca
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...455859?hash=item4670a338f3:g:LxIAAOSwxu1Z29lO
Comments: N/A


----------



## Garrie

corame said:


> Fake


Oh no, bought the bag already, sorry but may i know what gave it away as fake? I can still contact the seller. She might not know it is fake.


----------



## corame

liimegreeen said:


> Can someone please check this backpack for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Leather mini city Backpack zip logo
> Listing Number: 302537455859
> Seller: 1981orca
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...455859?hash=item4670a338f3:g:LxIAAOSwxu1Z29lO
> Comments: N/A



It looks good but I would still want to see pics taken by you if you buy it.


----------



## liimegreeen

corame said:


> It looks good but I would still want to see pics taken by you if you buy it.


Thank you!


----------



## autumn369

Item: Monogram envelope chain wallet
Comments: I do not have the other desired information as I was gifted this bag. My friend bought it online and didn't question the authenticity of it. This is my first designer bag, and I really don't know what to look for. Let me know if any other pictures need to be taken. Please help authenticate it!


----------



## mpm5042

Item: Saint Laurent YSL large monogram matelasse leather chain handbag Black
Listing Number: 253289462554
Seller: lagm_chri
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253289462554?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Hi Corame! Can you please authenticate this?


----------



## Catarinka

Hi Corame, 
I am a newbie on this forum but find it extremely useful! I would need your help to authenticate this pre-owned bag I've just bought on eBay. It feels good but it lacks "Saint Laurent" imprint on its handles as well as "Made in Italy" on the label inside the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 I paid a lot of money so would be good to know if I shall claim them back.

Many thanks in advance!!!

Bag: YSL black large enveloppe  
Tag inside the pocket (left handside): ARS3420231613, Made in Italy


----------



## Catarinka

Hi Corame,
I am a newbie on this forum and find it extremely useful.
I would very much like to kindly ask you to help autheticate this YSL bag I have just bought on eBay. It feels good but it lacks the "Saint Laurent" imprint on the leather part of its handles as well as "Made in Italy" on the label inside. I paid quite a lot of money so it would be good if I shall claim them back.

Many thanks in advance!

Bag: YSL large black envelope
Tag inside the pocket (left handside): ARS3420231013


----------



## corame

autumn369 said:


> Item: Monogram envelope chain wallet
> Comments: I do not have the other desired information as I was gifted this bag. My friend bought it online and didn't question the authenticity of it. This is my first designer bag, and I really don't know what to look for. Let me know if any other pictures need to be taken. Please help authenticate it!



Need to see the code inside.


----------



## corame

mpm5042 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL large monogram matelasse leather chain handbag Black
> Listing Number: 253289462554
> Seller: lagm_chri
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253289462554?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Hi Corame! Can you please authenticate this?



Unclear pictures. Details look off


----------



## corame

Catarinka said:


> Hi Corame,
> I am a newbie on this forum and find it extremely useful.
> I would very much like to kindly ask you to help autheticate this YSL bag I have just bought on eBay. It feels good but it lacks the "Saint Laurent" imprint on the leather part of its handles as well as "Made in Italy" on the label inside. I paid quite a lot of money so it would be good if I shall claim them back.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Bag: YSL large black envelope
> Tag inside the pocket (left handside): ARS3420231013



Take me another photo of the code (in day light)


----------



## autumn369

corame said:


> Need to see the code inside.



Is this the code you are looking for? 
I apologize.. I'm not entirely sure what I am looking for.


----------



## wklz

Hello Guys!

I am new here and I just bought a Yves Saint Laurent college bag (medium) I am very positive is real as the seller was very nice but I want to double check with you guys since you are experts to have some definitive peace of mind ^^

Item: Classic Medium college bag
Listing Number/ Seller: N/A got it off an app
Link: Item is no longer available to link to as I bought it
Comments: Let me know if I should provide more pictures of specific details, thank you so much for this!


----------



## IrisMohamed

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a pre owned YSL muse over sized dome bag. I am wondering if YSL is issuing a bag with YKK zippers but underneath of the zipper pull has a YSL logo. Please help!


----------



## corame

autumn369 said:


> Is this the code you are looking for?
> I apologize.. I'm not entirely sure what I am looking for.



No, this is the logo print. A code is a number.


----------



## corame

wklz said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am new here and I just bought a Yves Saint Laurent college bag (medium) I am very positive is real as the seller was very nice but I want to double check with you guys since you are experts to have some definitive peace of mind ^^
> 
> Item: Classic Medium college bag
> Listing Number/ Seller: N/A got it off an app
> Link: Item is no longer available to link to as I bought it
> Comments: Let me know if I should provide more pictures of specific details, thank you so much for this!
> View attachment 3897050
> 
> View attachment 3897049
> View attachment 3897043
> View attachment 3897047
> View attachment 3897044
> View attachment 3897045
> View attachment 3897046



This bag is a fake.


----------



## corame

IrisMohamed said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased a pre owned YSL muse over sized dome bag. I am wondering if YSL is issuing a bag with YKK zippers but underneath of the zipper pull has a YSL logo. Please help!



Need to see pictures with your bag.


----------



## Catarinka

corame said:


> Take me another photo of the code (in day light)




Hi Corame, please find below a photo of the code.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## saintsaintsaint

corame said:


> It looks fake to me.


Thank you so much for your reply. 

 The seller insists the bag is real and feels very attacked I asked about its authenticity. She will not take it back. I have asked if I could talk to her "friend who works at the YSL showroom in Paris" that got her the bag but she said that was going too far. 

 Any advise on how to proceed? She can't proove it is a real bag and technically neither can I proove it is fake (I have written Saint Laurent and I was told they do not provide authentification services).


----------



## wklz

corame said:


> This bag is a fake.


Hey Corame,

Can you tell me from which detail you guessed this so I can put this in my Paypal case?

thanks


----------



## autumn369

corame said:


> No, this is the logo print. A code is a number.


Hi, hopefully I found
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the code you asked for


----------



## Garrie

Garrie said:


> Thanks for the response  actually concerned of the color also.. did they really released a color like this?


 Hi Corame, thank you so much for taking your time to answer all our questions, sorry but can you please let me know what made you tag this bag as fake? I already bought it and the seller won’t take it back without valid reason, cause she said as far as she knows it is authentic and she bought it at Japan and fakes are not allowed in Japan.


----------



## Garrie

Hi Corame, thank you so much for taking your time to answer all our questions, sorry but can you please let me know what made you tag this bag as fake? I already bought it and the seller won’t take it back without valid reason, cause she said as far as she knows it is authentic and she bought it at Japan and fakes are not allowed in Japan. She’s willing to take it back though but there’s got to be a solid proof that it is fake.


----------



## corame

Catarinka said:


> View attachment 3898839
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Corame, please find below a photo of the code.
> Many thanks for your help.



Ok, I know you dont know but when you add new things we are asking here, you must always include the link of purchase because there are many requests and we cant know which one is yours, unless we go back and back and loose time. So pls include these details.


----------



## corame

wklz said:


> Hey Corame,
> 
> Can you tell me from which detail you guessed this so I can put this in my Paypal case?
> 
> thanks



Paypal wont ask you details. It is 10000% FAKE. I suggest you take your money back right away.


----------



## corame

saintsaintsaint said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> The seller insists the bag is real and feels very attacked I asked about its authenticity. She will not take it back. I have asked if I could talk to her "friend who works at the YSL showroom in Paris" that got her the bag but she said that was going too far.
> 
> Any advise on how to proceed? She can't proove it is a real bag and technically neither can I proove it is fake (I have written Saint Laurent and I was told they do not provide authentification services).



You open the case on paypal and get your money back. You tell them the bag has been authenticated and it’s a fake. Paypal will ask you to send the bag back for a refund. And thats it. No further details needed.
Just go to your paypal account, search for this particular transaction and open a dispute.


----------



## corame

autumn369 said:


> Hi, hopefully I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the code you asked for



Can I see what it is written on the box this bag came with ?
Also, for how long do you own it and what the seller said about it(where was this purchased)?


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Hi Corame, thank you so much for taking your time to answer all our questions, sorry but can you please let me know what made you tag this bag as fake? I already bought it and the seller won’t take it back without valid reason, cause she said as far as she knows it is authentic and she bought it at Japan and fakes are not allowed in Japan.



Well, FAKES are nof allowed WORLDWIDE! 
Japan is very close to China tought....
Solid reason ? You dont need one in Paypal when you open a dispute to get your money back.


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Hi Corame, thank you so much for taking your time to answer all our questions, sorry but can you please let me know what made you tag this bag as fake? I already bought it and the seller won’t take it back without valid reason, cause she said as far as she knows it is authentic and she bought it at Japan and fakes are not allowed in Japan.



And by the way, a fake bag is a solid reason to get your money back.


----------



## wklz

corame said:


> Paypal wont ask you details. It is 10000% FAKE. I suggest you take your money back right away.


 
thank you


----------



## Catarinka

corame said:


> Ok, I know you dont know but when you add new things we are asking here, you must always include the link of purchase because there are many requests and we cant know which one is yours, unless we go back and back and loose time. So pls include these details.




Hi Corame, 
Apologies - this makes sense. For convenience, I therefore re-copy here all the pictures across my posts. To sum-up, I have bought this bag on eBay and the seller got upset when I questioned the authenticity, but I am surprised not to see "Saint Laurent" on the handles and "Made in Italy" on the label inside the bag. Also, the incsriptions on the metallic circles are not very evenly aligned between the circles.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Not sure if all these features are a "must".

Thank you in advance for your opinion.


----------



## autumn369

corame said:


> Can I see what it is written on the box this bag came with ?
> Also, for how long do you own it and what the seller said about it(where was this purchased)?



I received the bag last week, and it was originally purchased from a website called Ssense.


----------



## Garrie

corame said:


> Well, FAKES are nof allowed WORLDWIDE!
> Japan is very close to China tought....
> Solid reason ? You dont need one in Paypal when you open a dispute to get your money back.


 
I didn’t purchase this through paypal, it was sold to me COD. Sorry but can you give me a reason what gave it away as fake? Was it the color, serial number? So that I could tell the seller what was wrong with the bag. Thanks you so much, i really appreciate your time.


----------



## Christina3443

I got this bag from Farfetch. I trust the site, but the boutique from which this was shipped is not on the map. So, may I ask authenticator's help to have a look at this bag? This is my first Saint Laurent. Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

Catarinka said:


> Hi Corame,
> Apologies - this makes sense. For convenience, I therefore re-copy here all the pictures across my posts. To sum-up, I have bought this bag on eBay and the seller got upset when I questioned the authenticity, but I am surprised not to see "Saint Laurent" on the handles and "Made in Italy" on the label inside the bag. Also, the incsriptions on the metallic circles are not very evenly aligned between the circles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900429
> View attachment 3900430
> View attachment 3900432
> View attachment 3900435
> View attachment 3900437
> View attachment 3900438
> View attachment 3900439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if all these features are a "must".
> 
> Thank you in advance for your opinion.



This looks off. I would pass


----------



## corame

autumn369 said:


> I received the bag last week, and it was originally purchased from a website called Ssense.



Yes, it makes sense. Also the website is legitim.


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> I didn’t purchase this through paypal, it was sold to me COD. Sorry but can you give me a reason what gave it away as fake? Was it the color, serial number? So that I could tell the seller what was wrong with the bag. Thanks you so much, i really appreciate your time.



I PM you


----------



## corame

Christina3443 said:


> I got this bag from Farfetch. I trust the site, but the boutique from which this was shipped is not on the map. So, may I ask authenticator's help to have a look at this bag? This is my first Saint Laurent. Thank you very much!



Can I see the receipt? You can PM me, not to show it here.


----------



## corame

autumn369 said:


> I received the bag last week, and it was originally purchased from a website called Ssense.



I PM you


----------



## Catarinka

corame said:


> This looks off. I would pass



Thank you, Corame - what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: *YSL Medium Kate Croc Tassel Bag*
Listing Number:4848614
Seller: afsoon
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...mpom-kate-saint-laurent-handbag-4848614.shtml
Additional pictures- tried to get a good pic of serial number but its super hard since its underneathe the inside pocket :/

Comments: I know vestiairecollective has their own "quality control" team but I read mixed reviews so I wanted to run it by you guys here. I Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bellasam91

N
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi! Can anyone authenticate this WOC for me, please.


----------



## Tqingbeauty

Item: YSL Clutch
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-black-clutch-5a0e14c2bf6df5091000004f
HI! 
First off I would like to thank the authenticators. 
I purchased this YSL clutch from posh and I have three days to return it. Can someone please verify if its authentic?​Also, does anyone know the exact style name?
I'm a little nervous because this is actually my second clutch I purchased from posh(the first one was a suede tassel clutch) The inside logos are completely different.
I'm also going to post my other clutch and just pray one of them is an older model.​


----------



## little-star

Hello ladies, please, help me to authenticate this bag.
I bought  this bag offline, preowned and i have some doubts..


----------



## Tqingbeauty

Poshmark Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...hed-clutch-w-tassels-59852b87620ff73c7800b441
Item: YSL Clutch
HI!
This is the second clutch I purchased. Please please let me know if these are authentic. The authentication tags that came with this were not accucate. He sent me the Cabas authentication card.


----------



## Tqingbeauty

This is the picture of both clutches side by side


----------



## hazcht

Item: *YSL Sac de jour Bag*
Listing Number:122838887040
Seller: fashionitaly-brand
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/122838887040

Please help to authenticate this purse... many thanks!


----------



## justdeb__

Hi Corame,

Please help me authenicate this item!

Item: YSL Monogram Metalasse WOC
Listing Number: 192384577164
Seller: timeless_classic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192384577164
Comments: I don’t own this item but really interested in purchasing since I’ve been looking for this color forever. I will try and request for photos of the serial from the seller and post here if I get it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## justdeb__

Here’s a pic of serial (from seller):


----------



## Luna Forjaz

Corame
Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
YSL college medium bag
Number:232579902886
Seller: fashionshop

Thank you


----------



## justdeb__

justdeb__ said:


> Here’s a pic of serial (from seller):
> 
> View attachment 3904689



Serial: GUE377828 . 0316


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item: *Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Ligne Y
*Listing Number:* 302560089668
*Seller:* dankf78
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302560089668
*Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine. Have requested additional photos from the seller attached below. Hope this is enough for you to evaluate.
Thank you so much!


----------



## sugarpop

Hi...could anyone help me authenticate this Ysl betty? I still have a chance to return it if it isn't authentic. Planning to have it restored. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Many thanks


----------



## corame

Tqingbeauty said:


> Poshmark Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-...hed-clutch-w-tassels-59852b87620ff73c7800b441
> Item: YSL Clutch
> HI!
> This is the second clutch I purchased. Please please let me know if these are authentic. The authentication tags that came with this were not accucate. He sent me the Cabas authentication card.



Fake


----------



## corame

hazcht said:


> Item: *YSL Sac de jour Bag*
> Listing Number:122838887040
> Seller: fashionitaly-brand
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/122838887040
> 
> Please help to authenticate this purse... many thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

justdeb__ said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Please help me authenicate this item!
> 
> Item: YSL Monogram Metalasse WOC
> Listing Number: 192384577164
> Seller: timeless_classic
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192384577164
> Comments: I don’t own this item but really interested in purchasing since I’ve been looking for this color forever. I will try and request for photos of the serial from the seller and post here if I get it. Thank you in advance!



Something is not ok. If you buy this, post your own pictures.


----------



## corame

Luna Forjaz said:


> Corame
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> YSL college medium bag
> Number:232579902886
> Seller: fashionshop
> 
> Thank you



You forgot to attach the link. 
Post the link or all the pics.


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item: *Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Ligne Y
> *Listing Number:* 302560089668
> *Seller:* dankf78
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302560089668
> *Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine. Have requested additional photos from the seller attached below. Hope this is enough for you to evaluate.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3905323
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905325



Authentic


----------



## corame

sugarpop said:


> Hi...could anyone help me authenticate this Ysl betty? I still have a chance to return it if it isn't authentic. Planning to have it restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905721
> View attachment 3905722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905715
> View attachment 3905716
> View attachment 3905718
> View attachment 3905719
> View attachment 3905720



Fake


----------



## justdeb__

corame said:


> Something is not ok. If you buy this, post your own pictures.



I will PM you! I purchased the bag but shipper has not shipped out yet.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Authentic


 Thank you very much for your reply and review of my post request. Its much much appreciated.
I have purchased the Saint Laurent bag and cant wait for it to arrive to use over the festive season!! 
You're the best corame and thanks so much for doing a great job in giving up your spare time to evaluate so many requests for authentications. Without you and other authenticators its just not the same!!


----------



## little-star

Hi Corame, please, take a look at my bag on previous page. It was so much request for you, that you probably didn't see it. I would very appreciate if you could tell me about my bag. Schould i post other picture or you need more details just let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Bellasam91

Bellasam91 said:


> View attachment 3901884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901884
> View attachment 3901885
> View attachment 3901886
> View attachment 3901887
> View attachment 3901888
> View attachment 3901889
> View attachment 3901890
> View attachment 3901891
> View attachment 3901892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can anyone authenticate this WOC for me, p



Hi Corame, please take a look at my bag on. I would very appreciate if you could tell me about my bag.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
*Listing Number:* 192377255685
*Seller:* carlalanzarotti
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm//192377255685
*Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine. I have won the bid on this YSL bag and have just received it in the post today. The leather on the bag doesnt smell like leather - not sure what it smells like?!?!?, the interior lining is made of thick satin like material. The condition of the bag seems to be too good to be 10 years old. I am seriously now having doubts about this bag. I have taken extra photos of the bag, hope this is enough for you to evaluate.
Thank you so much!


----------



## LWB

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LWB

Hi

Looking to authenticate this item

YSL GOLD CLASSIC KATE


----------



## LWB

Sorry
Read post below 
It won’t let me delete this


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply and review of my post request. Its much much appreciated.
> I have purchased the Saint Laurent bag and cant wait for it to arrive to use over the festive season!!
> You're the best corame and thanks so much for doing a great job in giving up your spare time to evaluate so many requests for authentications. Without you and other authenticators its just not the same!!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## corame

little-star said:


> Hi Corame, please, take a look at my bag on previous page. It was so much request for you, that you probably didn't see it. I would very appreciate if you could tell me about my bag. Schould i post other picture or you need more details just let me know. Thank you!



None of the pics is clear


----------



## corame

Bellasam91 said:


> View attachment 3901884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901884
> View attachment 3901885
> View attachment 3901886
> View attachment 3901887
> View attachment 3901888
> View attachment 3901889
> View attachment 3901890
> View attachment 3901891
> View attachment 3901892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can anyone authenticate this WOC for me, please.



Fake


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item: *YSL Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
> *Listing Number:* 192377255685
> *Seller:* carlalanzarotti
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm//192377255685
> *Comments:* Dear Authenticators, would you kindly assist in seeing if this bag is genuine. I have won the bid on this YSL bag and have just received it in the post today. The leather on the bag doesnt smell like leather - not sure what it smells like?!?!?, the interior lining is made of thick satin like material. The condition of the bag seems to be too good to be 10 years old. I am seriously now having doubts about this bag. I have taken extra photos of the bag, hope this is enough for you to evaluate.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3906522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906524
> 
> View attachment 3906525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906526
> 
> View attachment 3906527
> 
> View attachment 3906529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906531



Authentic


----------



## corame

LWB said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to authenticate this item
> 
> YSL GOLD CLASSIC KATE



Pics not enough. I need to see all imprints and details.


----------



## LWB

corame said:


> Pics not enough. I need to see all imprints and details.


----------



## Bellasam91

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for your reply and reviewing my post request. It is much much appreciated.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Authentic



 OMG! Serious!? I am soo suprised !! 

I was expecting response to be fake and was prepared to contact eBay to return the bag! 
Wow, really?? What kind of leather was used to make this bag? Hmmmm....
Wow! Thank you so much corame!


----------



## joanneseo43

Please disregard this post, it wont let me delete it. The new post is posted underneathe with all the pics and information. Thank you so much corame!!!


----------



## joanneseo43

Item: *YSL Medium Kate Croc Tassel Bag*
Listing Number:4848614
Seller: afsoon
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...mpom-kate-saint-laurent-handbag-4848614.shtml
Comments: I know vestiairecollective has their own "quality control" team but I read mixed reviews so I wanted to run it by you guys here. I Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much! 

My own pictures are attached below.
I couldnt get a clear picture of the serial number but its VNZ354119.0516


----------



## Fab099

Item: YSL Charm bracelet 
Listing Number:
Seller: Annacat
Link: https://www.rubylane.com/item/610364-194/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Gilt-Medallion-Charm?search=1
Comments: Hi authenticators,

Would you be able to verify the authenticity of this item?


----------



## Fab099

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: *YSL Medium Kate Croc Tassel Bag*
> Listing Number:4848614
> Seller: afsoon
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...mpom-kate-saint-laurent-handbag-4848614.shtml
> Comments: I know vestiairecollective has their own "quality control" team but I read mixed reviews so I wanted to run it by you guys here. I Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much!
> 
> My own pictures are attached below.
> I couldnt get a clear picture of the serial number but its VNZ354119.0516


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## joanneseo43

Fab099 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks!!  Im praying it's real because I've been eyeing this bag for years and finally pulled the trigger on investing!


----------



## lovefx3

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Wallet Chain Bag Medium Black
Listing Number:
302559266663
Seller: sunnygirlfl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. The L has a weird piece that isn't a usual part of their bags. Was there maybe supposed to be a tassel hanging from it?


----------



## LWB

@corame i attached more pics above, did you see them?


----------



## little-star

corame said:


> None of the pics is clear


Thank you for answer, i try once again!


----------



## little-star

And a couple more..


----------



## corame

Authentic


----------



## corame

joanneseo43 said:


> Item: *YSL Medium Kate Croc Tassel Bag*
> Listing Number:4848614
> Seller: afsoon
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...mpom-kate-saint-laurent-handbag-4848614.shtml
> Comments: I know vestiairecollective has their own "quality control" team but I read mixed reviews so I wanted to run it by you guys here. I Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much!
> 
> My own pictures are attached below.
> I couldnt get a clear picture of the serial number but its VNZ354119.0516



Authentic


----------



## corame

Fab099 said:


> Item: YSL Charm bracelet
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Annacat
> Link: https://www.rubylane.com/item/610364-194/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Gilt-Medallion-Charm?search=1
> Comments: Hi authenticators,
> 
> Would you be able to verify the authenticity of this item?



I dont authenticate jewelery


----------



## corame

lovefx3 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Wallet Chain Bag Medium Black
> Listing Number:
> 302559266663
> Seller: sunnygirlfl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. The L has a weird piece that isn't a usual part of their bags. Was there maybe supposed to be a tassel hanging from it?



This is fake


----------



## corame

little-star said:


> And a couple more..
> View attachment 3907920
> View attachment 3907921
> View attachment 3907922
> View attachment 3907923



Something is fishy with this bag.
The owner has a receipt for this ?


----------



## Michieelizabeth

Hi, This is my first time purchasing ysl wallet on chain in size 22 cm (the larger one). But I am confused whether it is authentic or not. Can you please help me authenticate it? Thanks a lot

Item: Saint Laurent monogram woc in poudre
Listing Number:
Seller: personal shopper from my country
Link:
Comments: it's new, so sorry but it's so hard to take the picture of the serial number


----------



## little-star

corame said:


> Something is fishy with this bag.
> The owner has a receipt for this ?


Yes, she gave me a receipt from lokal online retailer, they sell mostly past seasons etc
But i'm not sure anymore if they sell authentic or not.
Swiss Frank is almost the same as USD in meaning exchange. 
Where else can i look at the bag to try to find something what will tell if it's fake or not?


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag I'm interested in from a local seller.
Item: Saint Laurent medium 'Monogram Collège' satchel bag
Listing Number: n/a, this is from a local seller
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: want to buy this purse, but I'm totally unfamilliar with the brand and I don't know what to look for.
Here are the pictures she sent me :
Thank for your help


----------



## erome

Hi all,

Could someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent Large Monogram bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Large Monogram bag
Listing: n/a
Seller: eBay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253293005392
Comments: I purchased this item (so it shows as no longer listed) and need to determine whether to make a claim. The seller indicated that she purchased the bag at Harrods 3 years ago. Please let me know if you would like additional pictures.


----------



## corame

Michieelizabeth said:


> Hi, This is my first time purchasing ysl wallet on chain in size 22 cm (the larger one). But I am confused whether it is authentic or not. Can you please help me authenticate it? Thanks a lot
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent monogram woc in poudre
> Listing Number:
> Seller: personal shopper from my country
> Link:
> Comments: it's new, so sorry but it's so hard to take the picture of the serial number



I need to see all imprints and details.


----------



## corame

AlJom said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag I'm interested in from a local seller.
> Item: Saint Laurent medium 'Monogram Collège' satchel bag
> Listing Number: n/a, this is from a local seller
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: want to buy this purse, but I'm totally unfamilliar with the brand and I don't know what to look for.
> Here are the pictures she sent me :
> Thank for your help



Fake


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you so much, corame, I knew something was off when comparing to photos of the original bag.
Your time and dedication here helps us stay away from ugly fakes. Best wishes


----------



## Middle1

Please help me authenticate this item. 

Item: Cabas Rive Gauche
Seller: Reseller
No link for listing


----------



## Michieelizabeth

corame said:


> I need to see all imprints and details.


 
Thank you so much for replying Here is the picture..


----------



## can008

Hi ladies, may I please ask your help authenticating this bag please?
Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent large black muse
Ebay listing number: 192382406518
Seller: carlalanzarotti
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...6rjIdqySl3g05MSZY4Luc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
I have also attached extra photos that might help. I thought the lock and the inside compartments don’t look right, different from my other one.

Thank you.


----------



## Cozqiqisayone

Hi,

I would like to verify a wallet that was given to me as a gift. 

Item: YSL Wallet
Listing Number: sorry, where do I get the listing number? 
Seller: not sure 
Link: not sure
Comments: not sure


----------



## corame

AlJom said:


> Thank you so much, corame, I knew something was off when comparing to photos of the original bag.
> Your time and dedication here helps us stay away from ugly fakes. Best wishes



[emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## corame

Middle1 said:


> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item: Cabas Rive Gauche
> Seller: Reseller
> No link for listing
> 
> View attachment 3909487
> 
> View attachment 3909489
> 
> View attachment 3909490
> 
> View attachment 3909491
> View attachment 3909492
> View attachment 3909493
> 
> View attachment 3909494
> 
> View attachment 3909495
> 
> View attachment 3909496



Get me a closer look front of the writting and inside print as well.


----------



## corame

Michieelizabeth said:


> Thank you so much for replying Here is the picture..



And the code pls. You can send me a Pm with the code.


----------



## corame

can008 said:


> View attachment 3909671
> View attachment 3909672
> View attachment 3909673
> View attachment 3909674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, may I please ask your help authenticating this bag please?
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent large black muse
> Ebay listing number: 192382406518
> Seller: carlalanzarotti
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...6rjIdqySl3g05MSZY4Luc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> I have also attached extra photos that might help. I thought the lock and the inside compartments don’t look right, different from my other one.
> 
> Thank you.



It looks authentic to me.


----------



## corame

Cozqiqisayone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to verify a wallet that was given to me as a gift.
> 
> Item: YSL Wallet
> Listing Number: sorry, where do I get the listing number?
> Seller: not sure
> Link: not sure
> Comments: not sure



The code pls


----------



## Cozqiqisayone

corame said:


> The code pls


Is it inside the wallet?


----------



## Cozqiqisayone

Cozqiqisayone said:


> Is it inside the wallet?


----------



## Middle1




----------



## corame

Middle1 said:


> View attachment 3909961
> 
> View attachment 3909962
> 
> View attachment 3909965
> 
> View attachment 3909966



Authentic


----------



## Cozqiqisayone

Is mine authentic?


----------



## can008

corame said:


> It looks authentic to me.


Thank you, corame.
I was suspicous as the interior pocket and leather is very different to my old one. Even the dimension is abut different. Did YSL change leather/dimension/interior material and pockets throughout the years?


----------



## Middle1

Thank you so much. I appreciate the time you took out of your weekend to help me.


----------



## Michieelizabeth

corame said:


> And the code pls. You can send me a Pm with the code.



So sorry, but I'm new to purse forum, so I don't know how to send PM. Is this the code? It is: GUE377828 0617


----------



## can008

can008 said:


> Thank you, corame.
> I was suspicous as the interior pocket and leather is very different to my old one. Even the dimension is abut different. Did YSL change leather/dimension/interior material and pockets throughout the years?


Also corame, i am sorry to keep going with this...but the zipper pull is leather and there is only two keys...and the stitchings are bigger... are these all normal variations?


----------



## shopemmagirl

natchannn said:


> (part 2)


LOVE this bag! You really scored


----------



## corame

can008 said:


> View attachment 3910407
> View attachment 3910408
> View attachment 3910409
> 
> Also corame, i am sorry to keep going with this...but the zipper pull is leather and there is only two keys...and the stitchings are bigger... are these all normal variations?



This one is older


----------



## tempurabits

Hi,

Please help authenticate the 2 wallet on chains

Item: YSL Wallet on chain 
Listing Number: 263391670936
Seller: kang9027 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: 

Item: YSL Wallet on chain 
Listing Number: 122861757856 
Seller: sjessica4862012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...757856?hash=item1c9b21a5a0:g:ytgAAOSwT2daMzzp
Comments:


----------



## joanneseo43

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much


----------



## Michieelizabeth

corame said:


> And the code pls. You can send me a Pm with the code.


Is it authentic?


----------



## can008

corame said:


> This one is older


Righto, thank you very much corame.


----------



## Bellasam91

TItem: Authentic YSL Leather Monogram Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 6322
Seller: brandtop
Link: https://www.brandtop.my/product.php?sid=6322
Comment: hi authenticator! I need your help to authenticate this bag for me please. I’ve been eyeing for this bag for so long. Thanks dear!


----------



## keyko

hello, can you please help me to authenticate this bag?)

item:SMALL LOULOU CHAIN BAG IN BLACK “Y” QUILTED LEATHER
listing number:HCL494699.0917
	

		
			
		

		
	























seller: buyer in instagram


----------



## keyko

Item:SMALL LOULOU CHAIN BAG IN BLACK “Y” QUILTED LEATHER
Listing number:HCL494699.0917
	

		
			
		

		
	












add more photos


----------



## keyko

Item:SMALL LOULOU CHAIN BAG IN BLACK “Y” QUILTED LEATHER
Listing number:HCL494699.0917
Seller:buyer in instagram
Comments: add more photos
thank you in advance


----------



## Tmcalf

Hello - would very much appreciate any help in authenticating this bag. 

Item: Saint Laurent YSL College Monogram satchel - size large
Listing Number: 112673799146
Seller: al-kin6
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112673799146
Comments: purchased recently on eBay auction. Concerned because item came with clear stickers on hardware (not blue). Item also does not have a leather smell...smells more "manufactured" or synthetic. Can share more photos if necessary. TIA!!


----------



## TheProudMrsC

Please authenticate this small Cabas ChYc bag:

Item: YSL cabas chyc bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller:  Angela’s designer closet with Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-21459494/
Comments: I purchased this bag from Tradesy and received it today. It was authenticated by Authenticte First via pictures by the seller. I paid $900. I’m feeling worried because the leather is rather hard and not supple, the interior is not lined in suede and the pockets are different from pictures of similar style bags I have seen online. This is my first YSL bag and I have never even touched one in person. It’s also missing the luggage tag which the seller wasn’t even aware of until I brought it up. It just doesn’t feel like a $2000 bag. Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## Amandaak47

Dear authenticators , could you kindly help me authenticate this Bag ? 
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Daprayer

Hi! I’d really appreciate someone authenticate the following card YSL card case for me urgently please  thank you!!

Item: MONOGRAM CREDIT CARD CASE IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Seller: Carousell
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/134754577


----------



## littlesparkle

corame said:


> I’m sorry.This is a fake


Dear Corame,
I am so grateful for your info that this is a fake!      You really help people with what you do. Many many thanks. A lot of money saved!


----------



## Garrie

Hi Corame!

Thank you so much for helping with the other bag, i got my money back by the way.. and this is the other bag im talking about.. please help me authenticate this one too.. happy holidays!  

Listing Number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: this is from a local seller


----------



## Garrie

Some more pics


----------



## corame

tempurabits said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate the 2 wallet on chains
> 
> Item: YSL Wallet on chain
> Listing Number: 263391670936
> Seller: kang9027
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Item: YSL Wallet on chain
> Listing Number: 122861757856
> Seller: sjessica4862012
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...757856?hash=item1c9b21a5a0:g:ytgAAOSwT2daMzzp
> Comments:



1. Fake.
2. Cant see the pics clear enough.


----------



## corame

Bellasam91 said:


> TItem: Authentic YSL Leather Monogram Chain Wallet
> Listing Number: 6322
> Seller: brandtop
> Link: https://www.brandtop.my/product.php?sid=6322
> Comment: hi authenticator! I need your help to authenticate this bag for me please. I’ve been eyeing for this bag for so long. Thanks dear!
> 
> View attachment 3911157
> View attachment 3911158
> View attachment 3911159
> View attachment 3911160
> View attachment 3911161
> View attachment 3911162
> View attachment 3911163
> View attachment 3911164
> View attachment 3911165
> View attachment 3911166



I need to see the prints as well.


----------



## corame

keyko said:


> Item:SMALL LOULOU CHAIN BAG IN BLACK “Y” QUILTED LEATHER
> Listing number:HCL494699.0917
> Seller:buyer in instagram
> Comments: add more photos
> thank you in advance
> View attachment 3911188
> View attachment 3911189
> View attachment 3911190
> View attachment 3911191
> View attachment 3911192
> View attachment 3911193
> View attachment 3911194
> View attachment 3911195
> View attachment 3911196
> View attachment 3911198



This is fake


----------



## corame

Tmcalf said:


> Hello - would very much appreciate any help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent YSL College Monogram satchel - size large
> Listing Number: 112673799146
> Seller: al-kin6
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112673799146
> Comments: purchased recently on eBay auction. Concerned because item came with clear stickers on hardware (not blue). Item also does not have a leather smell...smells more "manufactured" or synthetic. Can share more photos if necessary. TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 3911238
> View attachment 3911239
> View attachment 3911240
> View attachment 3911241
> View attachment 3911243
> View attachment 3911246
> View attachment 3911247
> View attachment 3911254
> View attachment 3911255
> View attachment 3911256



Fake


----------



## corame

TheProudMrsC said:


> Please authenticate this small Cabas ChYc bag:
> 
> Item: YSL cabas chyc bag
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller:  Angela’s designer closet with Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-laurent-cross-body-bag-black-21459494/
> Comments: I purchased this bag from Tradesy and received it today. It was authenticated by Authenticte First via pictures by the seller. I paid $900. I’m feeling worried because the leather is rather hard and not supple, the interior is not lined in suede and the pockets are different from pictures of similar style bags I have seen online. This is my first YSL bag and I have never even touched one in person. It’s also missing the luggage tag which the seller wasn’t even aware of until I brought it up. It just doesn’t feel like a $2000 bag. Please help! Thank you so much!



1. Not able to authenticate with 1 picture.
Did you authenticated yourself with ****************** or the seller ?


----------



## corame

Amandaak47 said:


> Dear authenticators , could you kindly help me authenticate this Bag ?
> Thanks in advance !!



I need more pics with prints etc.


----------



## corame

Daprayer said:


> View attachment 3911868
> View attachment 3911869
> View attachment 3911871
> View attachment 3911872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I’d really appreciate someone authenticate the following card YSL card case for me urgently please  thank you!!
> 
> Item: MONOGRAM CREDIT CARD CASE IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Seller: Carousell
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/134754577



Can I see the code pls ?


----------



## corame

littlesparkle said:


> Dear Corame,
> I am so grateful for your info that this is a fake!      You really help people with what you do. Many many thanks. A lot of money saved!



[emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## corame

Garrie said:


> Hi Corame!
> 
> Thank you so much for helping with the other bag, i got my money back by the way.. and this is the other bag im talking about.. please help me authenticate this one too.. happy holidays!
> 
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: this is from a local seller



Very fake


----------



## MicahV

corame said:


> So Ladies, I just wanted to let you know I’m trying my best to be on all threads where I’m an authenticator as often as I can, but I have a family as well and since Christmas is coming, there are a lot of stuff around the house I need to solve.
> I’m doing my best to be here at least once at every 2/3 days from now on.
> LOVE YOU ALL [emoji173]️


Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## loveforsaintlaurentparis

Hi ladies,

Please help me authenticate my first YSL Sac De Jour bag purchase! It is the 2015 version with black hardware. I got a great deal but it may be too good to be true  Any help would be much appreciated. Also, happy holidays!


----------



## TheProudMrsC

corame said:


> 1. Not able to authenticate with 1 picture.
> Did you authenticated yourself with ****************** or the seller ?


Hi Coramme, 
Sorry this photo is in addition to the photos in the link. I’ll try to add the photos here. The seller had it authenticated.


----------



## TheProudMrsC

Additional photos ...


----------



## TheProudMrsC

View attachment 3912448

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Additional photos ...


----------



## TheProudMrsC

Last ones. Thanks Corame! I know it’s busy around the holidays. Thanks for your help!


----------



## [coco]

Hey authenticators
I would appreciate your expert advice on this one before bidding...

Item: Bag (name of bag not described... I'm newish to YSL so its possibly a college?)
Listing number: 253314947503
Seller:  chrisoffersen3
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...947503?hash=item3afabf59af:g:FH0AAOSwrhhaNGYM 
Comments: There is only 3 hours left on this listing, so no problem at all if you don't get a chance to look at it. I won't take the risk without your opinion. You might have an idea where I can buy one on grey like this??.... I love the grey / gold.

Thanks so much x


----------



## balleo

Hi,
Would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this saint laurent. It is described as the less structured version of sac de jour, but from year 2013. Thanks!

Item: SAINT LAURENT 'sac de jour' bag black leather suede shoulder strap tote gold
Listing number: 253321976264
Seller: BCCHIC
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-L...976264?hash=item3afb2a99c8:g:6d8AAOSw95FZaH7d


----------



## [coco]

[coco] said:


> Hey authenticators
> I would appreciate your expert advice on this one before bidding...
> 
> Item: Bag (name of bag not described... I'm newish to YSL so its possibly a college?)
> Listing number: 253314947503
> Seller:  chrisoffersen3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...947503?hash=item3afabf59af:g:FH0AAOSwrhhaNGYM
> Comments: There is only 3 hours left on this listing, so no problem at all if you don't get a chance to look at it. I won't take the risk without your opinion. You might have an idea where I can buy one on grey like this??.... I love the grey / gold.
> 
> Thanks so much x



This is listed again on the same link.
Thank you SO much for your time (no rush now).
Xx


----------



## nanna0905

nanna0905 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: myself
> Link: not listed yet
> Comments: Hello, I found this bag at an estate sale and would like to know if it is authentic, please.
> View attachment 3856171
> View attachment 3856172


Could someone please provide an update on the status of authenticating this bag?


----------



## ANRSL62

Hey authenticators
I would appreciate your expert advice on this one before paying
Item: sac de jour nano
Listing number: n/a
Seller: facebook
Thanks so much x


----------



## keyko

corame said:


> This is fake


Thank you al lot for the answer. Could you please explain what is wrong with it? I have already studied the bag several times in the official store and still can not find any differences


----------



## planetger

Dear authenticators, would kindly appreciate your help on this.

Item: SAINT LAURENT College Bag


----------



## hazcht

Hi! Found this in my local Kijiji and wonder if they look authentic to you...


----------



## lovefx3

Thank you for verifying.♥️


corame said:


> This is fake


----------



## Nataschyaa

halo, please help me authenticate this tribute sandals..


----------



## Tmcalf

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for the response. I'm working on disputing the purchase.


----------



## justdeb__

corame said:


> Something is not ok. If you buy this, post your own pictures.



Hi Corame,

Happy holidays! Hope you enjoyed a nice Christmas break! I finally received my bag today after two weeks -- the waiting was terrible! Here are the pictures of the bag, as requested, and the link of the auction below. Appreciate your thoughts. Thanks in advance!

P.S.
For the life of me, I couldn't get a clear picture of the serial number but can confirm it is GUE377828.0316

Item: YSL Monogram Metalasse WOC
Listing Number: 192384577164
Seller: timeless_classic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192384577164


----------



## justdeb__

Here's additional pictures.

Item: YSL Monogram Metalasse WOC
Listing Number: 192384577164
Seller: timeless_classic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192384577164


----------



## stwl

Hi, I need help authenticating this.

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc mini
Listing Number: 253303164243
Seller: oksy-poksy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lilapot

Hi,

I just bought this. Can anyone help authenticate pls
Thank you so much 

Item:  YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL VINTAGE LIZARD LEATHER SLING / SHOULDER BAG - AUTHENTIC
Listing Number: 
202160491875
Seller: maximum_happiness
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Jasminemarie33

Please help authenticating this ysl sac de jour Nano- it seems okay but I am not sure. 
What I can make from the inside it’s facing toward the reader, says DMR 377133 1214
Made in Paris under the numbering 
The leather smells real, stitching seems on point the only small discretion I had was the inside is not suede but a black fabric.


----------



## corame

stwl said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this.
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc mini
> Listing Number: 253303164243
> Seller: oksy-poksy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Fake


----------



## corame

lilapot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this. Can anyone help authenticate pls
> Thank you so much
> 
> Item:  YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL VINTAGE LIZARD LEATHER SLING / SHOULDER BAG - AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number:
> 202160491875
> Seller: maximum_happiness
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/YVES-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Authentic


----------



## corame

Jasminemarie33 said:


> Please help authenticating this ysl sac de jour Nano- it seems okay but I am not sure.
> What I can make from the inside it’s facing toward the reader, says DMR 377133 1214
> Made in Paris under the numbering
> The leather smells real, stitching seems on point the only small discretion I had was the inside is not suede but a black fabric.



This looks very fake.


----------



## lilapot

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! I'm so glad it's confirmed. 
I received it today and I love it!!!  It doesn't have a date code though but is that normal for vintage ysl? 
Thanks again and Happy NY! xx


----------



## IlB101

Can you please authenticate this - I just bought this.
Item - YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Medium College Shoulder Bag   
Listing - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152846577775
Seller - *donaldporterfiel_0*


----------



## blairbryson

Can you please authenticate this bag. The listing ends in a few hours and would like to have it confirmed before buying.  

Item - Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Monogram Large Grained Leather Chain Bag
Listing # - 202160326986
Seller -  gentrwillia-0
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## justdeb__

blairbryson said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag. The listing ends in a few hours and would like to have it confirmed before buying.
> 
> Item - Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Monogram Large Grained Leather Chain Bag
> Listing # - 202160326986
> Seller -  gentrwillia-0
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Monogram-Large-Grained-Leather-Chain-Bag/202160326986?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



I’m not making a call as to whether fake or real, but just adding my two cents regarding ebay. 

As the saying goes, “If it’s too good to be true....”. Pay attention to the sellers’ feedbacks. In this case, the lack of one. Also, this is a $2500+ bag if purchased brand new that the seller is offering for less than 1/5th of the price. Not even YSL SA’s get that good of a discount. Just sayin. Be cautious.


----------



## blairbryson

justdeb__ said:


> I’m not making a call as to whether fake or real, but just adding my two cents regarding ebay.
> 
> As the saying goes, “If it’s too good to be true....”. Pay attention to the sellers’ feedbacks. In this case, the lack of one. Also, this is a $2500+ bag if purchased brand new that the seller is offering for less than 1/5th of the price. Not even YSL SA’s get that good of a discount. Just sayin. Be cautious.


Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. I had the same thoughts, hence my reason for wanting to authenticate. I’ll buy only if I can get confirmation.


----------



## susie21can

Hello,
Can i please have help authenticating this bag:

Item Name:  Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Beige Nude Tote
Listing #:  263409322181
Seller:  designersaddict
Link:  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Saint-Laure...322181?hash=item3d546b48c5:g:3JUAAOSwonBaHji0

Your help is very much appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## blairbryson

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this bag:

Item - ==Saint Laurent== Sac De Jour Bag

Listing # - 263411038544

Seller -  edwinawhit0

Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...038544?hash=item3d54857950:g:WUAAAOSweZJaR1Ln

Thank you. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## corame

IlB101 said:


> Can you please authenticate this - I just bought this.
> Item - YSL Yves Saint Laurent Classic Medium College Shoulder Bag
> Listing - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152846577775
> Seller - *donaldporterfiel_0*



None of these pictures is clear. I need all prints and details. Wait for it and take your own pictures


----------



## corame

justdeb__ said:


> I’m not making a call as to whether fake or real, but just adding my two cents regarding ebay.
> 
> As the saying goes, “If it’s too good to be true....”. Pay attention to the sellers’ feedbacks. In this case, the lack of one. Also, this is a $2500+ bag if purchased brand new that the seller is offering for less than 1/5th of the price. Not even YSL SA’s get that good of a discount. Just sayin. Be cautious.



Correct. Check sellers with at least 100 feedbacks and look at their history as a SELLER(if they have sold before brands and what’s the feedback they got from buyers). Some might have positive feedback but with bad comments or just as a buyer(you need sellers). The prices can start with 1$ as long as it’s a bid on it and NOT a buy it now. You never know how that bid ends. If you cant afford a bag in the store (which I recommend the most), then I would go for these type of listings with low starting bid(you can catch a really good deal). Then , we are here for authentication.


----------



## corame

susie21can said:


> Hello,
> Can i please have help authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item Name:  Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Beige Nude Tote
> Listing #:  263409322181
> Seller:  designersaddict
> Link:  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Saint-Laure...322181?hash=item3d546b48c5:g:3JUAAOSwonBaHji0
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated.  Thank you!



Skip it


----------



## corame

blairbryson said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item - ==Saint Laurent== Sac De Jour Bag
> 
> Listing # - 263411038544
> 
> Seller -  edwinawhit0
> 
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...038544?hash=item3d54857950:g:WUAAAOSweZJaR1Ln
> 
> Thank you. Your help is appreciated.



Fake


----------



## blairbryson

corame said:


> Correct. Check sellers with at least 100 feedbacks and look at their history as a SELLER(if they have sold before brands and what’s the feedback they got from buyers). Some might have positive feedback but with bad comments or just as a buyer(you need sellers). The prices can start with 1$ as long as it’s a bid on it and NOT a buy it now. You never know how that bid ends. If you cant afford a bag in the store (which I recommend the most), then I would go for these type of listings with low starting bid(you can catch a really good deal). Then , we are here for authentication.


Thanks for the advice and I will definitely do that going forward.


----------



## susie21can

corame said:


> Skip it


Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! I’m looking for a Muse 2 and was wondering what details of the bag I need photos of for proper authentication? I’m sure the front and bag of the tag are required, but not sure what else as I’m not familiar with YSL. I’ve always just admired the Muse 2 and Roady from afar!


----------



## planetger

Dear authenticators,

Can I please get some help on authentication of this black YSL College? Please let me know if u need more pics.. TIA!


----------



## LuxeQueen

Hello everyone

I bought a yves saint laurent bag two days ago, and the owner told me it was the original.. I got it for 350$.
Then when I went home, I had some doubts because the bag didn't appear as heavy as the real one.  The strap would not move easily, Plus i couldn't find the serial number, so I decided to sell it back by telling the customer that I'm unsure of the authenticity .. I managed to get back my 350$ ..

now I see the same exact bag posted on sale for 2000$..with the same dust bag and I'm kind of upset.

This was a picture of my bag that i sold , no serial number and no authentic cards (or maybe i didn't know where to go to find the serial number)
please authenticate it ! thanks 

https://ibb.co/bCtw6b


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Popping over from the BV and Bal forums! I’m searching for a Muse 2 with a crossbody strap, could someone please help with authenticating these? Also, do they have specific color names? TIA!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 283761 Women's Leather Canvas Handbag Beige BF315987

Listing: 332490349635

Seller: elady01

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...349635?hash=item4d69f81c43:g:hKoAAOSwQcJaNn3W

Item: YSL Muse 2

Listing: NA

Seller: Brand Peace Luxury

Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandpeace-luxury/item/004198734/

Item: YSL Muse 2 

Listing: NA

Seller: Melanie on Vestiaire 

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...VgWl-Ch1yAANrEAkYCSABEgLvkfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## zoezee

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this bag:

Item - Saint Laurent Medium Satchel Leather College Shoulder Bag

Listing # - 302583866541

Seller - adelle0055

Link - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...866541?hash=item46736764ad:g:OmIAAOSwCJxaR3Ja

Thank you. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## amalfina

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this bag:

Item: yves saint laurent handbag new 

Listing: 302584822095

Seller: slr22 

Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/yves-saint-...822095?hash=item467375f94f:g:IjgAAOSwv-ZaSHmS

Thank you so much!


----------



## lylyhat

can someone please advise if this is authentic?  At first seemed legit, but now having doubts about the seller.  TIA!
Item:YSL Classic Medium College Bag in Beige Matelasse Leather
Listing Number: EBAY #272909154079
Seller: *********
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649
Comments: Link may now be removed, so hopefully someone has experience with this seller and can advise based on seller reputation, authenticity # and images.


----------



## hazcht

Could an aucthenticator please help me out? Thannls!


----------



## hazcht

hazcht said:


> Hi! Found this in my local Kijiji and wonder if they look authentic to you...


Sorry forgot to quote my pictures
Could any authenticator please help out? Much appreciated!


----------



## vesna

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Popping over from the BV and Bal forums! I’m searching for a Muse 2 with a crossbody strap, could someone please help with authenticating these? Also, do they have specific color names? TIA!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two 283761 Women's Leather Canvas Handbag Beige BF315987
> 
> Listing: 332490349635
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...349635?hash=item4d69f81c43:g:hKoAAOSwQcJaNn3W
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2
> 
> Listing: NA
> 
> Seller: Brand Peace Luxury
> 
> Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandpeace-luxury/item/004198734/
> 
> Item: YSL Muse 2
> 
> Listing: NA
> 
> Seller: Melanie on Vestiaire
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...VgWl-Ch1yAANrEAkYCSABEgLvkfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Hi, please note that each should be in it's own post 

I my opinion, #1 is authentic, the other two look OK, but I can't see some important details like zipper pull, but I would say they are good all three
I would wait for Corame to chip in

Colours are tan, desert, camel....various stores call the same colour with a  different name, so it is very hard to keep track


----------



## H’sKisses

vesna said:


> Hi, please note that each should be in it's own post
> 
> I my opinion, #1 is authentic, the other two look OK, but I can't see some important details like zipper pull, but I would say they are good all three
> I would wait for Corame to chip in
> 
> Colours are tan, desert, camel....various stores call the same colour with a  different name, so it is very hard to keep track



I apologize for posting all 3 at once! I’ll be sure to separate any future requests into their own posts!

Thank you for your help, especially with the colors! I tried to do a search and got confused which color was which! [emoji5]


----------



## lylyhat

lylyhat said:


> can someone please advise if this is authentic?  At first seemed legit, but now having doubts about the seller.  TIA!
> Item:YSL Classic Medium College Bag in Beige Matelasse Leather
> Listing Number: EBAY #272909154079
> Seller: *********
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Classic-Medium-College-Bag-In-Beige-Matelasse-Leather/272909154079?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649
> Comments: Link may now be removed, so hopefully someone has experience with this seller and can advise based on seller reputation, authenticity # and images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922541
> View attachment 3922542
> View attachment 3922543
> View attachment 3922544
> View attachment 3922545


I’m new to this so I’m not familiar with the censor rules. Does anyone know why the seller name was blocked out of my post? And can anyone advise on authenticity. Really appreciate it!!


----------



## vesna

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I apologize for posting all 3 at once! I’ll be sure to separate any future requests into their own posts!
> 
> Thank you for your help, especially with the colors! I tried to do a search and got confused which color was which! [emoji5]


BTW, elady (first seller) has a store where the same bag is cheaper https://mall.elady.com/bf315987.html , I buy Hermes goodies often from their store

third seller (Vestiaire) has mixed papers, I would be careful with that site anyway


----------



## H’sKisses

vesna said:


> BTW, elady (first seller) has a store where the same bag is cheaper https://mall.elady.com/bf315987.html , I buy Hermes goodies often from their store
> 
> third seller (Vestiaire) has mixed papers, I would be careful with that site anyway



Thank you! I will keep in mind that elady is a trusted seller, and be careful with Vestiaire!

I have additional photos of the second item, hopefully these will help!





I appreciate your time and help!


----------



## hazcht

Sorry need to repost again! I want to have it authenticated and planning to meet the seller soon:
Hi! Found this in my local Kijiji. Please let me know if they look authentic to you...










Thanks in advance!


----------



## tempurabits

Hi,

Please help authenticate!


Item: YSL Wallet on Chain Pink
Listing Number: 122891825407
Seller: joserscrots
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YSL-Yv...825407?hash=item1c9cec70ff:g:OzEAAOSwuhFaTCIJ

ITem: YSL WOC Black
Listing Number: /282794622333
Seller: juliamquill11 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...622333?hash=item41d7df7d7d:g:WBQAAOSwB3BaTBBd


----------



## H’sKisses

@vesna also, and pardon my ignorance if this is a stupid question, but I’ve seen other Muse 2 crossbodies without the leather panels on the side... is that just a different version, or a different style altogether? There seems to be more of that version than this style, but I prefer this much better.


----------



## vesna

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I will keep in mind that elady is a trusted seller, and be careful with Vestiaire!
> 
> I have additional photos of the second item, hopefully these will help!
> View attachment 3923253
> 
> View attachment 3923260
> 
> 
> I appreciate your time and help!


looks fine to me


----------



## H’sKisses

vesna said:


> looks fine to me



Thank you!!!


----------



## vesna

Hershey'sKisses said:


> @vesna also, and pardon my ignorance if this is a stupid question, but I’ve seen other Muse 2 crossbodies without the leather panels on the side... is that just a different version, or a different style altogether? There seems to be more of that version than this style, but I prefer this much better.


no, no ignorance here at all  it is very confusing about Muse 2.  I followed it all the way since the first came out as Yves Saint Laurent without the strap. I remember when light blue was seen on I thin Kylie Minogue  and it was a shock - did they sell the strap separately ? where to find it etc etc.   They were all made of either suede interior or cotton fabric, with outer panels made of leather or nubuck . They were either  monochrome (like grey croc nubuck) or multicolor (Miroslava Duma's being the most famous tricolour), in large and medium size , with no small. I got myself both sizes , large in almond (another beige variation of the name) and nubuck tricolor medium. Then YSL transformed into Saint Laurent , then transformation was partial with signatures from both, font started changing,  Muse 2 started getting mixed papers and hardware details. Old ones had YSL engraved on flat middle metal bottom foot , then that gradually changed.... bottom feet were rounded. In 2013 it was a scare that Muse 2 will be discontinued even. Things got mixed all over, until Saint Laurent had it made of solid leather with suede panels and other versions. Also mini came as a size. In a nutshell, I love the style so much, I will never give away these old beauties I have.

here are some discussions about first appearance of strap; https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/finally-muse-2-and-long-strap.719414/#post-21158368


----------



## Melmell

Hello i just need help, please let me know if this ysl bag is authentic. Thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

vesna said:


> no, no ignorance here at all  it is very confusing about Muse 2.  I followed it all the way since the first came out as Yves Saint Laurent without the strap. I remember when light blue was seen on I thin Kylie Minogue  and it was a shock - did they sell the strap separately ? where to find it etc etc.   They were all made of either suede interior or cotton fabric, with outer panels made of leather or nubuck . They were either  monochrome (like grey croc nubuck) or multicolor (Miroslava Duma's being the most famous tricolour), in large and medium size , with no small. I got myself both sizes , large in almond (another beige variation of the name) and nubuck tricolor medium. Then YSL transformed into Saint Laurent , then transformation was partial with signatures from both, font started changing,  Muse 2 started getting mixed papers and hardware details. Old ones had YSL engraved on flat middle metal bottom foot , then that gradually changed.... bottom feet were rounded. In 2013 it was a scare that Muse 2 will be discontinued even. Things got mixed all over, until Saint Laurent had it made of solid leather with suede panels and other versions. Also mini came as a size. In a nutshell, I love the style so much, I will never give away these old beauties I have.
> 
> here are some discussions about first appearance of strap; https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/finally-muse-2-and-long-strap.719414/#post-21158368



Thank you for the info! That makes sense about the style change... I very much prefer the YSL version, especially with the crossbody strap! It’s such a classic shape that even though it’s a few years old I don’t think of it as outdated at all!


----------



## is250sp

Please authenticate this ebay item.....

item: YSL Kate Medium Tassel
Listing Number:  152849634024
Seller:  melovesluxury
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-N...634024?hash=item23968c52e8:g:B8IAAOSw3RZaSqsN
Comments:  The seller say she has "cards" that go with it.  I've asked her to send me pictures of them.  Would that help to authenticate?


----------



## ddebartolo

Kindly please authenticate this Saint Laurent bag.

Item: Saint Laurent envelope bag
Listing # 332476622235
Seller: lorettashop 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-SAI...622235?hash=item4d6926a59b:g:PtQAAOSw6WFZ~18Y


----------



## nina_alexa

Hello!

Would greatly appreciate the help in authenticating a Saint Laurent Loulou Monogram Small Y-Quilted Leather Chain Bag. Spotted this on an ebay auction, but I'm a little skeptical. Just want to be sure before placing any bids. Thank you so much! 

*Item:* Saint Laurent Loulou Monogram Small Y-Quilted Leather Chain Bag
*Listing #: *302588029192
*Seller:* jeze2074
*Link: *_https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649_


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear authenticators at Saint Laurent!
Happy holidays to all!
I am very interested in this large college bag as have been eyeing one for quite a while. Found this from a local seller. 
Could you please check if this one is authentic? thank you in advance.


----------



## G&G100

Hello...would you please authenticate this for me....would love this bag!!
Item: 100% Authentic YSL Wallet On Chain Black & Gold Yves Saint Laurent Pre-Owned
Listing #: 152855082326
Seller: Insidedeals14
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...082326?hash=item2396df7556:g:MekAAOSwScdZ2UX9
Thank you so much!


----------



## is250sp

is250sp said:


> Please authenticate this ebay item.....
> 
> item: YSL Kate Medium Tassel
> Listing Number:  152849634024
> Seller:  melovesluxury
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-N...634024?hash=item23968c52e8:g:B8IAAOSw3RZaSqsN
> Comments:  The seller say she has "cards" that go with it.  I've asked her to send me pictures of them.  Would that help to authenticate?


Here are the cards if it helps......


----------



## amethyst95

Hi everyone!!  I’m interested in this Saint Laurent Small Kate Tassel Bag from a local seller. Thought it looked legit and was about to purchase until I realised the Saint Laurent logo on the inside of the front flap (below the magnetic closure button) wasn’t gold like others I’ve seen. When asked about it, seller said it is an older bag that’s lined in velvet instead of suede hence the logo has been embossed instead of printed. Is this possible? Never heard of lining bags in velvet! She’s asking $1000AUD for it if that helps. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## G&G100

G&G100 said:


> Hello...would you please authenticate this for me....would love this bag!!
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Wallet On Chain Black & Gold Yves Saint Laurent Pre-Owned
> Listing #: 152855082326
> Seller: Insidedeals14
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...082326?hash=item2396df7556:g:MekAAOSwScdZ2UX9
> Thank you so much!



Nevermind I think it isn't available anymore...thank you anyway.


----------



## Bagwise81

Please help me authenticate this bag!  I've never purchased a used bag before & I'm second guessing my purchase.  

It didn't come with a dust bag or any papers, but the store I purchased from appears to be reputable & has a 14 day return policy.  It does smell like leather & appears to be lined with real suede.  Thank you so much for your help!

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas monogram small in black croc embossed
Seller: keeks (in store)


----------



## alla.miss

alla.miss said:


> Hello dear authenticators at Saint Laurent!
> Happy holidays to all!
> I am very interested in this large college bag as have been eyeing one for quite a while. Found this from a local seller.
> Could you please check if this one is authentic? thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3925490
> View attachment 3925491
> View attachment 3925492
> View attachment 3925493
> View attachment 3925494
> View attachment 3925495
> View attachment 3925496
> View attachment 3925497
> View attachment 3925498



Anyone can help on this one please?


----------



## lylyhat

lylyhat said:


> I’m new to this so I’m not familiar with the censor rules. Does anyone know why the seller name was blocked out of my post? And can anyone advise on authenticity. Really appreciate it!!


Anyone able to help with this? I purchased on Ebay but havent paid yet because I have cold feet about authenticity.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vesna? Corame?  thanks!


----------



## tunaunagi

Please authenticate my clutch!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thanks!


----------



## Bellasam91

Hi authenticators!
I really really need your help here. This is a prelove YSL and these pictures are from the seller. I’m about to buy this goddess but i need your help to authenticate it for me, please.....


----------



## Bellasam91

Ohh i forgot to mention, the seller said that the leather sample is not included when she bought this ysl woc.


----------



## Bellasam91

Bellasam91 said:


> View attachment 3930018
> View attachment 3930009
> View attachment 3930010
> View attachment 3930011
> View attachment 3930012
> View attachment 3930013
> View attachment 3930014
> View attachment 3930015
> View attachment 3930016
> View attachment 3930017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators!
> I really really need your help here. This is a prelove YSL and these pictures are from the seller. I’m about to buy this goddess but i need your help to authenticate it for me, please.....



Ohh i forgot to mention, the seller said that the leather sample is not included when she bought this ysl woc.


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

Hi there, could someone help me out with this bag?
Thanks in advance! 

Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE CHAIN BAG
Listing Number:  132461597189
Seller: ursulkroene0
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...597189?hash=item1ed7539205:g:1pEAAOSwEUdaUtPM


----------



## corame

is250sp said:


> Please authenticate this ebay item.....
> 
> item: YSL Kate Medium Tassel
> Listing Number:  152849634024
> Seller:  melovesluxury
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-N...634024?hash=item23968c52e8:g:B8IAAOSw3RZaSqsN
> Comments:  The seller say she has "cards" that go with it.  I've asked her to send me pictures of them.  Would that help to authenticate?



It looks good. Still, show me the pics you take when you get it.


----------



## corame

ddebartolo said:


> Kindly please authenticate this Saint Laurent bag.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent envelope bag
> Listing # 332476622235
> Seller: lorettashop
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-SAI...622235?hash=item4d6926a59b:g:PtQAAOSw6WFZ~18Y



Your link cant open


----------



## corame

nina_alexa said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would greatly appreciate the help in authenticating a Saint Laurent Loulou Monogram Small Y-Quilted Leather Chain Bag. Spotted this on an ebay auction, but I'm a little skeptical. Just want to be sure before placing any bids. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item:* Saint Laurent Loulou Monogram Small Y-Quilted Leather Chain Bag
> *Listing #: *302588029192
> *Seller:* jeze2074
> *Link: *_https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649_



Is this suede inside ???


----------



## corame

alla.miss said:


> Hello dear authenticators at Saint Laurent!
> Happy holidays to all!
> I am very interested in this large college bag as have been eyeing one for quite a while. Found this from a local seller.
> Could you please check if this one is authentic? thank you in advance.
> View attachment 3925490
> View attachment 3925491
> View attachment 3925492
> View attachment 3925493
> View attachment 3925494
> View attachment 3925495
> View attachment 3925496
> View attachment 3925497
> View attachment 3925498



I need to see all imprints and clear photo of the code.


----------



## corame

G&G100 said:


> Hello...would you please authenticate this for me....would love this bag!!
> Item: 100% Authentic YSL Wallet On Chain Black & Gold Yves Saint Laurent Pre-Owned
> Listing #: 152855082326
> Seller: Insidedeals14
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...082326?hash=item2396df7556:g:MekAAOSwScdZ2UX9
> Thank you so much!



The pics are unclear and I need more from details.


----------



## corame

Bagwise81 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!  I've never purchased a used bag before & I'm second guessing my purchase.
> 
> It didn't come with a dust bag or any papers, but the store I purchased from appears to be reputable & has a 14 day return policy.  It does smell like leather & appears to be lined with real suede.  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas monogram small in black croc embossed
> Seller: keeks (in store)



It looks off to me


----------



## corame

lylyhat said:


> Anyone able to help with this? I purchased on Ebay but havent paid yet because I have cold feet about authenticity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928123
> View attachment 3928124
> View attachment 3928125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vesna? Corame?  thanks!



I need more pictures. I dont need pics taken from website but taken by the seller. Ask


----------



## corame

tunaunagi said:


> Please authenticate my clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929572
> View attachment 3929573
> View attachment 3929574
> View attachment 3929575
> View attachment 3929576
> View attachment 3929577
> View attachment 3929578
> View attachment 3929579
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Bellasam91 said:


> View attachment 3930018
> View attachment 3930009
> View attachment 3930010
> View attachment 3930011
> View attachment 3930012
> View attachment 3930013
> View attachment 3930014
> View attachment 3930015
> View attachment 3930016
> View attachment 3930017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators!
> I really really need your help here. This is a prelove YSL and these pictures are from the seller. I’m about to buy this goddess but i need your help to authenticate it for me, please.....



Authentic


----------



## tunaunagi

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Corame!!


----------



## corame

addictedtosaintlaurent said:


> Hi there, could someone help me out with this bag?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE CHAIN BAG
> Listing Number:  132461597189
> Seller: ursulkroene0
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...597189?hash=item1ed7539205:g:1pEAAOSwEUdaUtPM



This cant be a good bag even when I dont have the print pictures yet. You cant buy an all black classic monogram bag for 400€! The seller has 0 feedback. Avoid it ! Better try to find auctions starting with 0.99€ and try your luck


----------



## smeklof

Hello. 
I’ve been reading along for a while now and got some really useful inspiration out of this forum.
I resently bought a vintage YSL from a trustworthy local vintage shop. At home, I found some details which are looking a bit odd to me. The shop will return the item until tomorrow. So are you guys able to help me authenticate this bag? 
Thank you in advance and greetings from Germany.


----------



## Bellasam91

corame said:


> Authentic


OMG! Thank you Corame! I really appreciate your response. I feel relieved now. My dream will come true! Haha..


----------



## lylyhat

corame said:


> I need more pictures. I dont need pics taken from website but taken by the seller. Ask


Those pics were all that was available to me (I asked for the close ups of the authenticity card, etc., which werent in the initial post).  The seller has reposted the item now, so i can share the link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Yves-Saint-...154079?hash=item3f8aa7371f:g:pAYAAOSwWHBZ-Gn9


----------



## Amy Lopez

Hi, Can you please authenticate this bag:
Item: YSL Large Sac De Jour
Listing #: * #253332897485*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
Seller: jwkklk96 (458 )
100% Positive feedback
Comment: I have made an offer and the seller has countered. I have 24 hours to respond.


----------



## Amy Lopez

vesna said:


> in my opinion it is authentic


I am looking at Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in Black with the same serial number: DMR399289-0415
Should I assume it is a fake then - if both bags have the same number?


----------



## alla.miss

corame said:


> I need to see all imprints and clear photo of the code.



Thank you corame for taking look at my request. Didn’t succeed with any further pics from seller. So pass this one, sadly. Decided to opt for a bal instead


----------



## MandyT<3

Item: saint laurent wallet on chain
Listing Number: 183017248336
Seller:juliag3001
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183017248336?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: please help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bethly

Hi, 

I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this bag. 

Thanks

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent LARGE CABAS Y-Linge HANDBAG
Listing Number: 152770012544
Seller: klfresco
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## bethly

Hi, 

I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this bag. 

Thank you so much. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent small supple Sac De Jour black croc leather bag
Listing Number: 322927886564
Seller: hot_couture1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yves-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## MandyT<3

Item: saint laurent wallet on chain
Listing Number:253362701951
Seller: andrea9751
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Mon...701951?hash=item3afd98067f:g:pV0AAOSwY3daWBOV 
Comments: please help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dkims

Item: Kate Monogram Tassel Chain Bag 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Poshmark 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/saint-Laurent-clutch-5a5d5f103800c5b640e561fc
Comments: Price seems too good to be true! 

Hello, Please help me authenticate this YSL bag from Poshmark.


----------



## Brandilee14

Item- nude YSL tassel bag
Listing number - N/A
Seller-poshmark
Link- N/A
Comments- Hi, I am new to this.  Can anyone authenticate this purse for me please ? Thanks.


----------



## jingle1234

Item: Ysl wallet on chain (22cm)
Listing Number:n/a
Seller:n/a
Link:n/a
Comments: I already got the bag with me, hence there isn’t any link! But I got this off from carousell. The bag looks authentic to me but the bag’s serial number doesn’t tally with the card given so I’m hesitant.


----------



## jingle1234

jingle1234 said:


> Item: Ysl wallet on chain (22cm)
> Listing Number:n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:n/a
> Comments: I already got the bag with me, hence there isn’t any link! But I got this off from carousell. The bag looks authentic to me but the bag’s serial number doesn’t tally with the card given so I’m hesitant.


Here are more pictures. Please help, thankyou so much! Appreciate it


----------



## dkims

Item: Saint Laurent Rice Gauche Wallet
Listing Number: N/Q
Seller: Poshmark 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Rice-Gauche-Wallet-5a57e3fc3800c55a04001121
Comments: I purchased this wallet off Poshmark, would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate, please. Thank you!


----------



## squareroutes

Item: saint laurent cabas chyc 
Listing Number: 273027370726
Seller: petert8797
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273027370726 
Comments: hi ladies! I’d really appreciate if someone can help me with this one


----------



## IlB101

Hi,
Just bought this please authenticate it: 
Item: YSl medium bag
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222801982045 
Seller: philiproyaste0

Thank you so much!


----------



## KEHAUY

Hi, first time luxury buyer and I need help authenticating. Also, does anyone have experience with tradesy? 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/saint-...envelope-chain-cross-body-bag-black-22745353/


----------



## nikkich

Hello, I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this bag. 
Thank you for your help.

Item: Saint Laurent Bag
Listing Number: 202170930170
Seller: natmcv
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Bag/...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## vweoin48

Hello! I'm interested in a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour and found a potential purchase. I've done a lot of research on identifying what's an authentic versus fake bag but would appreciate a second opinon from PF. Please authenticate if possible, thankyou.

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour (Black)
Listing Number: 202178347889
Seller: sackvalle
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 
Comments: There's 3 days left of this eBay auction and I wish to bid/buy with confidence. Surprisingly, bidding hasn't skyrocket for an item that is expensive by nature (latest bid is currently sitting around the $200 mark). Seller has 100% positive feedback, maybe it's just the auction timing? Have asked to see proof of authenticity cards, still awaiting response.

Thanks!


----------



## 12unicorns

Hello all,

Could anybody please help me authenticate this? It’s hopefully going to be my first YSL purchase so I’m not sure what to look for and need expert help! ☺️

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Envelope Crossbody Bag / WOC
Listing Number: 183029237457
Seller: cmoriahosau-7
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Womens-...237457?hash=item2a9d6486d1:g:xNgAAOSwYNxaVexO
Comments: Thank you so very much to anybody who can help me out! I really appreciate your time.


----------



## 12unicorns

Hi again everyone,
Re. my previous post, strangely, it looks like the same seller is trying to sell the bag under different user names...I will post a few more links for different pics of the bag for you all to have a better look at:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...284997?hash=item3d56347b05:g:ZHUAAOSwGBhaY~7M

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Never-U...008207?hash=item3afe07828f:g:eO4AAOSwjytaYq5w

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sai...284843?hash=item3d56ae8c6b:g:yiEAAOSwkrFaWGfK

Thanks again for any help I can get with this.


----------



## squareroutes

squareroutes said:


> Item: saint laurent cabas chyc
> Listing Number: 273027370726
> Seller: petert8797
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273027370726
> Comments: hi ladies! I’d really appreciate if someone can help me with this one



Same as before, but relisted here: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Y-Cabas-Bag-/273034782162?


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

can you please help me to authenticate this? I did not buy it from e-Bay therefore i dont have the link.
Thank you so much!!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments: -


----------



## Highend201

Hi everyone! 
I just need your help in Authenticating 
 this bag that I have. There is no serial number on the inside of the bag but I still believe it to be authentic. Pleaseee help!! 
Thank you!


----------



## mn_sue

Hi, would appreciate if somebody can authenticate this bag please.

Item: CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT COLLÈGE BAG IN BLACK MATELASSÉ LEATHER 2017 edition. 

Seller - naleuy001

Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...21374d1e90:g:iooAAOSwt0FZCP2q&redirect=mobile

Thank you in advance


----------



## kipps21

Can anyone help me authenticate before I buy?

Item: YSL Sac de Jour Small
Listing Number:
Seller: 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-5a403f2ca4c485c37c0199d7
Comments:  Don't know tell tale signs of a fake.  I love this purse and am very interested in purchasing.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ninfea

Hi, I’m “new” to YSL and don’t know exactly what to look for in order to authenticate this bag. 
https://www.tradera.com/item/300836945
Appreciate all the help I can get here


----------



## sacdejourlover

Hi everyone. I recently bought the Saint Laurent sac de jour nano on Fashionphile and I would really appreciate it if you can help me authenticate it. Thanks!!!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 222729
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-grained-calfskin-nano-sac-de-jour-black-222729
Comments:


----------



## beckkyb

Item : ysl college bag, My sister had bought this bag off someone online and did not check it it was real before purchasing. So if you could look and advise please


----------



## ninfea

Sorry, I missed the format 
Please help me authenticate this
Item Name: Lyx Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa deer horn hobo bag
Item number: 300836945
Seller id:  vintagebitch
Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...-laurent-mombasa-deer-horn-hobo-bag-lyx-skinn


----------



## vesna

ninfea said:


> Sorry, I missed the format
> Please help me authenticate this
> Item Name: Lyx Yves Saint Laurent Mombasa deer horn hobo bag
> Item number: 300836945
> Seller id:  vintagebitch
> Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...-laurent-mombasa-deer-horn-hobo-bag-lyx-skinn


authentic


----------



## ninfea

vesna said:


> authentic


Thanks


----------



## geekygirl

Please authenticate:
Seller: littlelamb0129 (100% positive feedback with 445 reviews with multiple high end bags sold)
Bag: nwt authentic ysl woc (the medium/large), dual colored. it is beautiful but i'm afraid it will look dated with time unlike the solid colors.
Bag came with box and dust bag and one piece of tissue paper from Bloomingdale's. I thought ysl bags don't have price tag attached to it unless this was done by the seller or Bloomingdale's. Also, I couldn't get a good look at the  stamped serial number as it was deep in the bottom of the bag. so the picture that is pitch black is my attempt at getting an image of stamped serial number.


----------



## geekygirl

Part two of pix


----------



## geekygirl

for the 2 above posts, this site wouldn't let me edit. so here's the proper format that the authenticators have requested:

Item: YSL WOC, medium/large dual tone
Listing Number: 173117503425
Seller: littlelamb0129
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-chain-wallet-shoulder-bag/173117503425?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
comments: thanks so much for helping. item is new. comes with price tagged attached and bloomingdale's tissue paper stuffed in bag. also comes with white posterboard to keep WOC's shape.


----------



## suzielovespie

Hi all,

I recently bought a YSL bag off ebay (major impulse buy!). If someone could kindly spare a second to authenticate it, I would be extremely grateful!

Item: Saint Laurent (not sure what model)
Seller: aleyanovskay0 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## Zumbananc

Please authenticate this:
Yves Saint Laurent military style belt from 1970's?
Picked up from my local thrift store.
I would like to give as a gift if authenticate but i have doubts.  The buckle has the Yves Saint Laurent logo but the buckle also says Taiwan R.O.C.  Thank you.  Your time is very much appreciated.


----------



## nikkich

Hello, I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this bag I bought from ebay. Please let me know if you need any other details.
Thank you for your help.

Item: Saint Laurent Bag
Listing Number: 202170930170
Seller: natmcv
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Bag/202170930170?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello, I bought a vintage wallet in a flea market and I would appreciate if you have a look at it and authenticate it. I also found what it seems to be a card holder or something like that and would like to know if this is authentic and worth something. Here are the pics of the wallet:
Description: black leather wallet with metal corners with the label "YSL" engraved.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Houdhoud

Here are the pics of the "card holder"
Description: A navy blue leather card holder with 4 metallic corners, it has also 4 leather pieces in the corners of its back to maintain a paper, card,... 
Thank you


----------



## khl.

Hi there!

Can you please help to authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Tassel sling bag
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: lilyzhang7575
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/152396002/

Thank you very much!


----------



## MicahV

Item: Saint Laurent Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: paris_l0v3
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Y-Line-Wallet-5a6feaf48290af8ec9614f5f

Thank you!


----------



## mateng04

Please help me authenticate this clutch. Seller says brand new. Thanks!
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Vickie Lao at kijiji
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...-classic-clutch-evening-bag-wallet/1330461539


----------



## MandyT<3

Item: saint laurent monogram wallet on chain
Listing Number:222817763092
Seller: seleytelloqu-7 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...763092?hash=item33e0f93f14:g:q~sAAOSwp7tacXKI 
Comments: please help me authenicate. thanks in advance!


----------



## MandyT<3

Item:saint laurent wallet on chain monogram
Listing Number:282826594803
Seller:thomasvuon-0
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...594803?hash=item41d9c759f3:g:LhMAAOSwXEdabr~- 
Commentslease help me authenticate. thanks in advance!


----------



## lux_lvph1982

Hi, I bought this from a local Japanese auction shop,  can you please authenticate? 
Item: YSL leather wallet

Thanks.


----------



## monique2101

Hi, can You help me and authenticate this bag:
seller :  italian_locker
item ID:  282812221609

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...m=282812221609&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
thank You
best regards


----------



## smrose1981

Can u please help me authenticate this!! M a mother of two and would apprecite all the help...i have bought it hesitatingly but now worried about its authenticity!!!
Item: Ysl small sac de jour
Listed on ebay!


----------



## gteexo

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance  

Item: Belle De Jour clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Danielle Bernal
Link: 
Comments: Facebook group sale


----------



## ellen aly

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It is a lot of $$ and I want to make sure it’s authentic 

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL KATE MONOGRAM TASSEL CHAIN BAG BLACK AND GOLD ORNAMENTAL KNOT
Listing Number: 173130705432
Seller: roberedward557


----------



## alexmarie

Not sure if this will be seen, but wondering if someone can authenticate this bag?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-...m=122951290902&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## gteexo

gteexo said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Belle De Jour clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Danielle Bernal
> Link:
> Comments: Facebook group sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958737
> View attachment 3958738
> View attachment 3958739
> View attachment 3958740
> View attachment 3958741
> View attachment 3958742




Here's a picture of the serial number


----------



## Jooniie

Hi,
I got this pre owned from Reebonz. 
Item: Classic Monogram Saint Laurent clutch in black crocodile embossed leather

Can you please help to authenticate. TIA


----------



## hhwanda

Hello, please let me know if this is authentic bag. I just purchased it yesterday from eBay. Even though the seller said it 100% authentic but I just want to make sure and have your guy opinion.Thanks
Website of the bag:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-laurent-Monogramme-Envelope-small-leather-shoulder-bag/232628762367?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## p.ares

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG.
Item: Baby Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
Listing Number: Ebay.com
Seller: pigblack
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Sac-de-Jour-Baby-Grain-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Fard-Pink/322961395817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:
Bought this bag for a low price and would like to verify its authenticity. I would appreciate your feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Any advice on authenticity? Thank you in advance

Saint Laurent Paris pumps 105


----------



## monique2101

Eva Dudasova said:


> Any advice on authenticity? Thank you in advance
> 
> Saint Laurent Paris pumps 105


In my opinion its authentic- have same model.


----------



## corame

Hi girls. Sorry for not amswering such a long time but GUESS WHAT )) I’m back after so many of you wrote me that need my help. It’s crazy how people that are no experts to get in and authenticate here. Pls only take into consideration persons that have the AUTHENTICATOR title. 
Will try to answer of few post now since so many are already old or the auctions arent available anymore. Pls forgive me for missing such a long time.


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> Please help me authenticate this clutch. Seller says brand new. Thanks!
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Vickie Lao at kijiji
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...-classic-clutch-evening-bag-wallet/1330461539



Need more photos.


----------



## corame

MandyT<3 said:


> Item: saint laurent monogram wallet on chain
> Listing Number:222817763092
> Seller: seleytelloqu-7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yve...763092?hash=item33e0f93f14:g:q~sAAOSwp7tacXKI
> Comments: please help me authenicate. thanks in advance!



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

lux_lvph1982 said:


> Hi, I bought this from a local Japanese auction shop,  can you please authenticate?
> Item: YSL leather wallet
> 
> Thanks.



No card no code nothing ?


----------



## corame

monique2101 said:


> Hi, can You help me and authenticate this bag:
> seller :  italian_locker
> item ID:  282812221609
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...m=282812221609&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> thank You
> best regards



Fake


----------



## corame

smrose1981 said:


> View attachment 3958549
> View attachment 3958548
> View attachment 3958541
> View attachment 3958542
> View attachment 3958543
> View attachment 3958544
> View attachment 3958545
> View attachment 3958547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please help me authenticate this!! M a mother of two and would apprecite all the help...i have bought it hesitatingly but now worried about its authenticity!!!
> Item: Ysl small sac de jour
> Listed on ebay!



Fake


----------



## corame

gteexo said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Belle De Jour clutch
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Danielle Bernal
> Link:
> Comments: Facebook group sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958737
> View attachment 3958738
> View attachment 3958739
> View attachment 3958740
> View attachment 3958741
> View attachment 3958742




The cards are fake. If you still want to see the clutch, then add pictures with all prints code etc


----------



## corame

ellen aly said:


> View attachment 3958849
> View attachment 3958850
> View attachment 3958851
> View attachment 3958852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It is a lot of $$ and I want to make sure it’s authentic
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL KATE MONOGRAM TASSEL CHAIN BAG BLACK AND GOLD ORNAMENTAL KNOT
> Listing Number: 173130705432
> Seller: roberedward557



Fake


----------



## corame

alexmarie said:


> Not sure if this will be seen, but wondering if someone can authenticate this bag?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-...m=122951290902&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



Fake


----------



## Exoticsumatra

Please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?
I thank you so much in advance,


----------



## Exoticsumatra

https://m.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...=e11923.m43.l3160&rvr_id=0#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Exoticsumatra

Another pictures.


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag I bought from ebay. Please let me know if you need any other photos.
Thank you for your help.

Item: Saint Laurent Bag
Listing Number: 202170930170
Seller: natmcv
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Bag-...CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## aurora72

Hi all - I am thinking of buying this Muse bag. Could someone authenticate it, or tell me if there is something suspicious in these pictures? Thank you!

Item: Oversized Muse
Listing Number: private seller
Seller: private seller
Link: private seller
Comments: Comes with the guarantee card and dust bag. The seller claims to have a no returns policy, so I would like to have your advise before buying it.


----------



## p.ares

corame said:


> Fake


Hello Corame: 
PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG.
Item: Baby Saint Laurent Sac de Jour
Listing Number: eBay.com
Seller: pigblack
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Sac-de-Jour-Baby-Grain-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Fard-Pink/322961395817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:
Bought this bag for a low price and would like to verify its authenticity. I would appreciate your feedback. Thank you.


----------



## yaylolhahaha

Hi! I am hoping to authenticate this ysl wallet. there is just only one photo and the seller says it comes with the original box and dustbag. I could request more photos to help with the authentication but for the time being I'm just curious whether ysl has ever come out with a navy blue zip around wallet, as I couldn't seem to find any of this kind on the internet. any ysl experts out there who could remember if ysl has ever had a seasonal piece as such? thank you so much in advance!!
link: https://carousell.com/p/ysl-saint-l...=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello, I am hoping to get this Saint Laurent Jodhpurs boots authenticated please. TIA.

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cropped Jodhpurs EU40
Listing Number: 132482819373
Seller: jackmorgan2307 (307)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Cropped-Jodhpurs-EU40/132482819373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: 

Owned these beauties for a little while now and its time to let them go. Size EU40, so will fit a UK6/7. 

Still in excellent condition. Original retail is £600.

Made in Italy.

SLP 

Doesnt come with the original box or dustbag.

---------------------------

Here are my own photos if the one from the listing is not enough -


----------



## geekygirl

please help authenticate. i think this post may have gotten buried among the most recent requests for help. thanks so much.

Item: YSL WOC, medium/large dual tone
Listing Number: 173117503425
Seller: littlelamb0129
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-chain-wallet-shoulder-bag/173117503425?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
comments: thanks so much for helping. item is new. comes with price tagged attached and bloomingdale's tissue paper stuffed in bag. also comes with white posterboard to keep WOC's shape.

View attachment 3950612
View attachment 3950613
View attachment 3950614
View attachment 3950615
View attachment 3950616
View attachment 3950618
View attachment 3950619
View attachment 3950621

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


geekygirl said:


> Part two of pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## Ecinev16

Hi! Please help me with this. I have attached photos. Thank you

Item: YSL Shopping tote metallase
Seller: @savourbagsph (instagram)


----------



## Houdhoud

Houdhoud said:


> Hello, I bought a vintage wallet in a flea market and I would appreciate if you have a look at it and authenticate it. I also found what it seems to be a card holder or something like that and would like to know if this is authentic and worth something. Here are the pics of the wallet:
> Description: black leather wallet with metal corners with the label "YSL" engraved.
> Thank you in advance


Hi Corame, can you please have a look at this wallet and the card holder. I posted all the pictures in page 1102. Thank you


----------



## periri

Hi. can someone please help me to authenticat my card holder? is it authentic or not?


----------



## khl.

khl. said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Tassel sling bag
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: lilyzhang7575
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/152396002/
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi! Can you please help to authenticate this bag? Seller has removed it from the link but i would like to know if the bag is authentic as I have spent a huge sum on it.
Thank you so much!


----------



## chicbunbun

Please help with the following. Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Handbag Leather Small
Listing Number: 27382/01
Seller: Snobswap
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/saint-laurent/totesbriefcases/sac-de-jour-handbag-leather-small16
Comments:


----------



## charkwayteow

Warning of fake eBay seller!

Saint Laurent North South Shopping Tote
Listing Number: 192454674949
Seller: cyposysob 
Link

99% sure this is not an authentic listing, because of the seller's attitude and refusing to send additional verification, not even a simple picture of the serial number on the bag. Seller told me to look at their profile feedback as a testimonial but it looks like their feedback is for duplicate items?? Just doesn't really add up.

Wanted to post just in case, and also to spread awareness not to purchase from this seller, or at least to do your due diligence!


----------



## charkwayteow

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
Purchased via Vestiaire Collective; received today but just wanted to double check. 

Album of photos can be viewed here so as to not crowd the thread.


----------



## crissy2013

Item: 
*YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag*
Listing Number: 122920807678
Seller: the Luxe Lane
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Loulou-Medium-Chain-Bag-1-990/122920807678
Comments: please authenticate this bag


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM BLACK/BLACK
Listing Number: 232667138562
Seller: babyjune47
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232667138562?ViewItem=&item=232667138562
Comments: Please authenticate this. Thank you!


----------



## corame

Exoticsumatra said:


> Please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?
> I thank you so much in advance,



Cannot tell from 3 pics. I need more details includding link where you got it from.


----------



## corame

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag I bought from ebay. Please let me know if you need any other photos.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Bag
> Listing Number: 202170930170
> Seller: natmcv
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Bag-...CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Authentic


----------



## corame

aurora72 said:


> Hi all - I am thinking of buying this Muse bag. Could someone authenticate it, or tell me if there is something suspicious in these pictures? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Oversized Muse
> Listing Number: private seller
> Seller: private seller
> Link: private seller
> Comments: Comes with the guarantee card and dust bag. The seller claims to have a no returns policy, so I would like to have your advise before buying it.
> 
> View attachment 3962791
> View attachment 3962792
> View attachment 3962793
> View attachment 3962794



Not


----------



## corame

yaylolhahaha said:


> Hi! I am hoping to authenticate this ysl wallet. there is just only one photo and the seller says it comes with the original box and dustbag. I could request more photos to help with the authentication but for the time being I'm just curious whether ysl has ever come out with a navy blue zip around wallet, as I couldn't seem to find any of this kind on the internet. any ysl experts out there who could remember if ysl has ever had a seasonal piece as such? thank you so much in advance!!
> link: https://carousell.com/p/ysl-saint-l...=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2



Nobody can authenticate with 1 photo.


----------



## corame

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello, I am hoping to get this Saint Laurent Jodhpurs boots authenticated please. TIA.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cropped Jodhpurs EU40
> Listing Number: 132482819373
> Seller: jackmorgan2307 (307)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Cropped-Jodhpurs-EU40/132482819373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Owned these beauties for a little while now and its time to let them go. Size EU40, so will fit a UK6/7.
> 
> Still in excellent condition. Original retail is £600.
> 
> Made in Italy.
> 
> SLP
> 
> Doesnt come with the original box or dustbag.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Here are my own photos if the one from the listing is not enough -
> View attachment 3963195
> View attachment 3963196
> View attachment 3963197
> View attachment 3963198
> View attachment 3963199
> View attachment 3963200
> View attachment 3963201
> View attachment 3963202



I’m not authenticating YSL shoes. Sorry. There is a thread that takes care of that.


----------



## corame

crissy2013 said:


> Item:
> *YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag*
> Listing Number: 122920807678
> Seller: the Luxe Lane
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Loulou-Medium-Chain-Bag-1-990/122920807678
> Comments: please authenticate this bag



Looks Good


----------



## bagdabaggies

corame said:


> I’m not authenticating YSL shoes. Sorry. There is a thread that takes care of that.



That's fine, thanks for reading and also leading me a step to the right direction!


----------



## nikkich

corame said:


> Authentic


Many thanks. It means a lot. Kind regards


----------



## Mz Chanel

Hi can i get help authenticating this please 
Item: Saint Laurent Lou crossbody
Listing Number: carousell australia
Seller: minixxx
Link: no link.
Comments: here are the photos (THANK YOU SO MUCH X)


----------



## corame

Exoticsumatra said:


> Another pictures.



Fake


----------



## corame

geekygirl said:


> please help authenticate. i think this post may have gotten buried among the most recent requests for help. thanks so much.
> 
> Item: YSL WOC, medium/large dual tone
> Listing Number: 173117503425
> Seller: littlelamb0129
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-chain-wallet-shoulder-bag/173117503425?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> comments: thanks so much for helping. item is new. comes with price tagged attached and bloomingdale's tissue paper stuffed in bag. also comes with white posterboard to keep WOC's shape.
> 
> View attachment 3950612
> View attachment 3950613
> View attachment 3950614
> View attachment 3950615
> View attachment 3950616
> View attachment 3950618
> View attachment 3950619
> View attachment 3950621


[/QUOTE]

Can you take anothet picture of the inside print ?


----------



## corame

Ecinev16 said:


> Hi! Please help me with this. I have attached photos. Thank you
> 
> Item: YSL Shopping tote metallase
> Seller: @savourbagsph (instagram)



Fake


----------



## corame

Houdhoud said:


> Hi Corame, can you please have a look at this wallet and the card holder. I posted all the pictures in page 1102. Thank you



Thats fake


----------



## corame

periri said:


> Hi. can someone please help me to authenticat my card holder? is it authentic or not?



1. Where you bought this ?
Post the link.
2. Need a clear view of the prints AND all the cards.


----------



## corame

khl. said:


> Hi! Can you please help to authenticate this bag? Seller has removed it from the link but i would like to know if the bag is authentic as I have spent a huge sum on it.
> Thank you so much!



I’m not able to tell without pictures.


----------



## corame

chicbunbun said:


> Please help with the following. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Handbag Leather Small
> Listing Number: 27382/01
> Seller: Snobswap
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/saint-laurent/totesbriefcases/sac-de-jour-handbag-leather-small16
> Comments:



It says the item has been sold and the pictures are not available anymore.
When you get it, report the link together with the pictures.


----------



## corame

charkwayteow said:


> Warning of fake eBay seller!
> 
> Saint Laurent North South Shopping Tote
> Listing Number: 192454674949
> Seller: cyposysob
> Link
> 
> 99% sure this is not an authentic listing, because of the seller's attitude and refusing to send additional verification, not even a simple picture of the serial number on the bag. Seller told me to look at their profile feedback as a testimonial but it looks like their feedback is for duplicate items?? Just doesn't really add up.
> 
> Wanted to post just in case, and also to spread awareness not to purchase from this seller, or at least to do your due diligence!



The bag looks off to me so I would skip it anyway BUT you can’t spread awarness unless you are 100% sure about something. The pictures are unclear to be honest and cannot tell 100% it’s a fake.


----------



## corame

charkwayteow said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
> Purchased via Vestiaire Collective; received today but just wanted to double check.
> 
> Album of photos can be viewed here so as to not crowd the thread.



Can I see the code as well?


----------



## corame

crissy2013 said:


> Item:
> *YSL Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou Medium Chain Bag*
> Listing Number: 122920807678
> Seller: the Luxe Lane
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Monogram-Loulou-Medium-Chain-Bag-1-990/122920807678
> Comments: please authenticate this bag



Thats very weird to me.
A bag made in Italy, bought in store and resold in 1 monthn?
Can I see the code?


----------



## Mz Chanel

corame said:


> Fake


Hey here are the other pictures thanks


----------



## corame

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM COLLEGE BAG MEDIUM BLACK/BLACK
> Listing Number: 232667138562
> Seller: babyjune47
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232667138562?ViewItem=&item=232667138562
> Comments: Please authenticate this. Thank you!



Fake


----------



## Houdhoud

corame said:


> Thats fake


Both are fake ?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* YVES SAINT LAURENT TAUPE 'CABAS CHYC' SMALL BAG _(as per listing)_
*Item Number: *263488633766
*Seller ID: *fusionclothingshop
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263488633766
*Comments:* Dear authenticators,
Would you kindly please advise if this bag is authentic? I have asked the seller for additional photos including copy of receipt, please see attached. Hope the receipt date reflects the age/stamp code on the bag. If it is authentic, would you kindly also advise the exact name of the colour of the bag? Thank you sooo much for your kind assistance!


----------



## Rml_10

Just looking for authenticity on this handbag


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Could you please let me know what additional photos, aside from the back of the tag, I need to request from the seller to have this Muse 2 authenticated? 

TIA!!!

Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT muse-to-handbag leather canvas brown

Item number: 273071910163

Seller ID: reclo_as

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...910163?hash=item3f945aad13:g:YsMAAOSw38BaeS4Z


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* YVES SAINT LAURENT TAUPE 'CABAS CHYC' SMALL BAG _(as per listing)_
> *Item Number: *263488633766
> *Seller ID: *fusionclothingshop
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263488633766
> *Comments:* Dear authenticators,
> Would you kindly please advise if this bag is authentic? I have asked the seller for additional photos including copy of receipt, please see attached. Hope the receipt date reflects the age/stamp code on the bag. If it is authentic, would you kindly also advise the exact name of the colour of the bag? Thank you sooo much for your kind assistance!
> View attachment 3973258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973259
> 
> View attachment 3973260
> 
> View attachment 3973261
> 
> View attachment 3973262



Authentic


----------



## corame

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Could you please let me know what additional photos, aside from the back of the tag, I need to request from the seller to have this Muse 2 authenticated?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT muse-to-handbag leather canvas brown
> 
> Item number: 273071910163
> 
> Seller ID: reclo_as
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...910163?hash=item3f945aad13:g:YsMAAOSw38BaeS4Z



Authentic


----------



## H’sKisses

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## gemmamurphy

Hi
Would you mind looking at this one for me:
Item Name: Saint Laurent Leather Cross Body Bag
Item number: 5102690
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-5102690.shtml 
Seller ID. B.
I have purchased but it hasn’t been shipped yet and I wondered if you are able to tell from these photos or not if the item is genuine? 
I was trusting the Vestiaire authentication process but not sure now after reading bad reports.
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## khl.

corame said:


> I’m not able to tell without pictures.


Item Name: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Tassel sling bag
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: lilyzhang7575
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/150266855/


----------



## Gmw

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag 
Serial Number: SP0035 A400RV
Seller: gift from friend
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kol0ks232rbz9ty/AAC_iz-TihDZQSRK1KY_LQLXa?dl=0
Comments: Received gift from friend. Please let me know if this authentic using pictures in the link above. Thank you.


----------



## Gmw

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number: SP0035 A400RV
> Seller: gift from friend
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kol0ks232rbz9ty/AAC_iz-TihDZQSRK1KY_LQLXa?dl=0
> Comments: Received gift from friend. Please let me know if this authentic using pictures in the link above. Thank you.


----------



## charkwayteow

corame said:


> Can I see the code as well?


Took me so long to realise I could pull the interior of the pouch outwards... Here's some pictures from a few angles hopefully it is clear enough! Thank you so much


----------



## jenny.ann

Hello, 

Can anyone check the authenticy of my bag? 
Model: YSL Middle Monogram College Bag

Here are some pictures:


----------



## jenny.ann

The Serial Code was hard to find and hard to see clearly but here it is:


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Authentic



 You're the best Corame!! 
Thanks so much for your speedy assessment and response, its much much appreciated.
Hugs! x


----------



## yaylolhahaha

yaylolhahaha said:


> Hi! I am hoping to authenticate this ysl wallet. there is just only one photo and the seller says it comes with the original box and dustbag. I could request more photos to help with the authentication but for the time being I'm just curious whether ysl has ever come out with a navy blue zip around wallet, as I couldn't seem to find any of this kind on the internet. any ysl experts out there who could remember if ysl has ever had a seasonal piece as such? thank you so much in advance!!
> link: https://carousell.com/p/ysl-saint-l...=likes&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/likes/?page=2



here are more photos, hope these can help!


----------



## Sally1080

Hello! I have a question for the wise authenticators. Amuze.com has some YSL bags for sale. Do they usually carry aunthentic bags?


----------



## Gmw

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number: SP0035 A400RV
> Seller: gift from friend
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kol0ks232rbz9ty/AAC_iz-TihDZQSRK1KY_LQLXa?dl=0
> Comments: Received gift from friend. Please let me know if this authentic using pictures in the link above. Thank you.


Just reposting this to see if you were able to tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Gmw

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
Serial Number
: SP0035 A400R
Seller: aandtorchids666
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162906421036
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. More detailed pics uploaded. Thank you.


----------



## MiraM.

Hi, can anyone authenticate this.  It would be my first YSL purchase so don't want it to be a disaster:
Item:  YSL Shopper Tote
Listing number: ebay 222848428373
Seller: alpsdhuez
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222848428373?ViewItem=&item=222848428373

Thank you in advance for any help anyone can offer x


----------



## Channicoco

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number
> : SP0035 A400R
> Seller: aandtorchids666
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162906421036
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. More detailed pics uploaded. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976557
> View attachment 3976558
> View attachment 3976559
> View attachment 3976560
> View attachment 3976561
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556


Hi was this one


Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number
> : SP0035 A400R
> Seller: aandtorchids666
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162906421036
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. More detailed pics uploaded. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976557
> View attachment 3976558
> View attachment 3976559
> View attachment 3976560
> View attachment 3976561
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556



authentic???


----------



## Channicoco

Hi everyone, Could you please let me know if this suede Kate tassel bag is Authentic? I noticed there's suede on the inside with saint Laurent embossed, whereas on the current websites they are selling the inside of the bag shinny leather with gold saint Laurent? I don't know if it is an older model (was told it was 2yrs old)or a fake?


----------



## gemmamurphy

gemmamurphy said:


> Hi
> Would you mind looking at this one for me:
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Leather Cross Body Bag
> Item number: 5102690
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-5102690.shtml
> Seller ID. B.
> I have purchased but it hasn’t been shipped yet and I wondered if you are able to tell from these photos or not if the item is genuine?
> I was trusting the Vestiaire authentication process but not sure now after reading bad reports.
> Thanks so much in advance.


Some photos:


----------



## ElenaV

Hello, please help authenticate this eBay YSL purse


----------



## thisnewbie

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium College Bag
> Listing Number: 5271261
> Seller: Geneve
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...onogramme-saint-laurent-handbag-5271261.shtml
> Comments: Sorry I’ve had to post this as a reply, as I’ve never done this before.. Would really LOVE to know if this bag is authentic, as the price is almost too reasonable. I’ve bought from Vestiaire before though, but now I’m suddenly scared.. THANK YOU!


----------



## thisnewbie

gemmamurphy said:


> Some photos:


OMG you and I are in the same boat! I bought and trusted Vestiaire before, but now I’ve read some very iffy reviews and feeling very sceptical about buying from them without separate authentication again.


----------



## Krissik9921

Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather  
Listing Number: 263515287002
Seller: ebay/xsammii1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263515287002?ViewItem=&item=263515287002
Comments: Is this authentic? Seller doesn't have dust bag/authenticity cards


----------



## Krissik9921

Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Rive Gauche Croc Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 263503824438
Seller: taurusno1 /ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...codile-Embossed-Leather-bag-2450/263503824438
Comment: Authentic? I bought this item off ebay and the seller relisted the same one and I am wondering if you think they are authentic?​


----------



## tatiana6909

hi guys!
wondering if you could authenticate this

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Brown Gold Tone Leather Oversize Muse Bag YSL
Listing Number: 263514220305
Seller: thecharmersmarket
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Comments:
thank!


----------



## corame

gemmamurphy said:


> Hi
> Would you mind looking at this one for me:
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Leather Cross Body Bag
> Item number: 5102690
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-5102690.shtml
> Seller ID. B.
> I have purchased but it hasn’t been shipped yet and I wondered if you are able to tell from these photos or not if the item is genuine?
> I was trusting the Vestiaire authentication process but not sure now after reading bad reports.
> Thanks so much in advance.



I need more photos. I need to see the cose and another angle with the inside print.
You can take your own pics upon receiving.


----------



## corame

khl. said:


> Item Name: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Tassel sling bag
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: lilyzhang7575
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/150266855/



Are these photos taken by you ?


----------



## corame

Fake


----------



## corame

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number: SP0035 A400RV
> Seller: gift from friend
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kol0ks232rbz9ty/AAC_iz-TihDZQSRK1KY_LQLXa?dl=0
> Comments: Received gift from friend. Please let me know if this authentic using pictures in the link above. Thank you.



Fake


----------



## corame

jenny.ann said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone check the authenticy of my bag?
> Model: YSL Middle Monogram College Bag
> 
> Here are some pictures:



Where did you get this ?


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> You're the best Corame!!
> Thanks so much for your speedy assessment and response, its much much appreciated.
> Hugs! x



[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## corame

yaylolhahaha said:


> here are more photos, hope these can help!
> View attachment 3976378
> View attachment 3976379
> View attachment 3976380



It looks good. Take your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Hello! I have a question for the wise authenticators. Amuze.com has some YSL bags for sale. Do they usually carry aunthentic bags?



Sometimes they do Sometimes they dont.


----------



## corame

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Chain Bag
> Serial Number
> : SP0035 A400R
> Seller: aandtorchids666
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162906421036
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. More detailed pics uploaded. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976557
> View attachment 3976558
> View attachment 3976559
> View attachment 3976560
> View attachment 3976561
> 
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556
> View attachment 3976553
> View attachment 3976554
> View attachment 3976555
> View attachment 3976556



Fake


----------



## corame

Channicoco said:


> Hi everyone, Could you please let me know if this suede Kate tassel bag is Authentic? I noticed there's suede on the inside with saint Laurent embossed, whereas on the current websites they are selling the inside of the bag shinny leather with gold saint Laurent? I don't know if it is an older model (was told it was 2yrs old)or a fake?



Fake


----------



## corame

ElenaV said:


> Hello, please help authenticate this eBay YSL purse



Worst fake I have ever seen.


----------



## corame

Krissik9921 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 263515287002
> Seller: ebay/xsammii1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263515287002?ViewItem=&item=263515287002
> Comments: Is this authentic? Seller doesn't have dust bag/authenticity cards



Fake


----------



## corame

Krissik9921 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Rive Gauche Croc Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 263503824438
> Seller: taurusno1 /ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...codile-Embossed-Leather-bag-2450/263503824438
> Comment: Authentic? I bought this item off ebay and the seller relisted the same one and I am wondering if you think they are authentic?​



Just take your own pics upon receiving it and add the link in your new post to remember.


----------



## corame

tatiana6909 said:


> hi guys!
> wondering if you could authenticate this
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Brown Gold Tone Leather Oversize Muse Bag YSL
> Listing Number: 263514220305
> Seller: thecharmersmarket
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> Comments:
> thank!



Authentic


----------



## annova

hai can you please help me authenticate this bag? i google it but doesnt find the exact one, but i do found the similiar motif n color but different model on ebay from japanese seller, it is a vintage one? thanks b4
btw this the link with similiar material n motif 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-Sa...-PVC-Leather-809698-/122963316013?_mwBanner=1


----------



## annova

hai, please authenticate this bag..


----------



## charkwayteow

corame said:


> Can I see the code as well?



Hi Corame, just in case you missed my updated photos - here's two links.
 &  
TIA!


----------



## Krissik9921

corame said:


> Just take your own pics upon receiving it and add the link in your new post to remember.


These are my own pics, what do you think??:


----------



## tatiana6909

corame said:


> Authentic


yaaay!  thanks!


----------



## Gmw

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Chain Bag
Serial Number: FHM021317.2017
Seller: mabynalmighty
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142687990193
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Seller says they bought from Daikokuya but Real Authentication says it’s counterfeit. Additional pictures below. Thanks so much!


----------



## khl.

corame said:


> Are these photos taken by you ?


Thanks for your reply! Yes these photos are taken by me!


----------



## jenny.ann

corame said:


> Where did you get this ?



Hello corame,

Thanks for your reply! I got this from my aunt in Berlin as a gift. It looks authentic, but I want to be sure


----------



## khl.

corame said:


> Are these photos taken by you ?


Hi Corame thanks for your reply. Yes these photos are taken by me!

Authenticate This SAINT LAURENT


----------



## snowstars695

Hello! I saw this awesome deal online for 800sgd but I'm not sure of its authenticity.

Could you please help me?

Thank you loads!


----------



## Krissik9921

Item: Saint Laurent Small Cabas Rive Gauche Croc Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 263503824438
Seller: taurusno1 /eBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-YSL-Cabas-Rive-Gauche-Crocodile-Embossed-Leather-bag-2450/263503824438
Comment: Authentic? I bought this item off ebay and the seller relisted the same one and I am wondering if you think they are authentic?

Can anyone please authenticate this for me?


----------



## northla

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you. 

Item:YSL Large Konogram Satchel Bag Soft Mixed Matelasse Leather $2590
Listing Number:232636181746
Seller:xp206
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232636181746
Comments: please help me authenticate this purse. Thank you very much!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Need a legit check on this eBay item
Item: Saint Laurent Paris black hoodie worn in look
Listing Number: 122971874660
Seller: Boombayeh
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUREN...-Look-Cotton-Fleece-/122971874660?_mwBanner=1
Thanks in advance if you can authenticate this


----------



## corame

annova said:


> hai can you please help me authenticate this bag? i google it but doesnt find the exact one, but i do found the similiar motif n color but different model on ebay from japanese seller, it is a vintage one? thanks b4
> btw this the link with similiar material n motif
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-Sa...-PVC-Leather-809698-/122963316013?_mwBanner=1



Yes, looks like vintage. Just send me more pics


----------



## corame

charkwayteow said:


> Hi Corame, just in case you missed my updated photos - here's two links.
> &
> TIA!




Not able to see. Pls upload the photos together with the link.


----------



## corame

Krissik9921 said:


> These are my own pics, what do you think??:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980418
> View attachment 3980419
> View attachment 3980420
> View attachment 3980421
> View attachment 3980422
> View attachment 3980423
> View attachment 3980424
> View attachment 3980425



Can you pls take 2 extra pics of the prints in natural day light ?


----------



## Kakani

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Medium Leather Chain Bag
Listing Number: 282861231375
Seller: rubinson
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648
Comments: Hello Lovelies, would you please authenticate this bag for me? much appreciated!!


----------



## Sally1080

corame said:


> Sometimes they do Sometimes they dont.


Thanks so much Corame! Saw a bag I liked but don’t want to take a chance if they might be fake.


----------



## gemmamurphy

Hi, I’ve now received the bags and these are my photos. Would you be able to advise.
Let me know if you need any more pics thank you!!!!! x


----------



## SeanLaurent

Need a legit check on this eBay item
Item: Saint Laurent Paris Teddy Emerald Mint Green jacket
Listing Number: 302540081418
Seller: hedi_owens
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-SA...ER-WOOL-HEDI-SLIMANE-/302540081418?nav=SEARCH
Thanks in advance if you can authenticate this


----------



## Therealdnguyen

I just picked this up from a person  She claims  that it's real.  And I baught it cause it  was to good to be true .it didn't come with a dust bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 me with a

2013


----------



## annova

corame said:


> Yes, looks like vintage. Just send me more pics


thanks for the reply what kind of picture that u need? i checked the hardware but it doesnt stated ysl, i think the lining is leather.. the leather just so soft..


----------



## corame

Kakani said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Kate Medium Leather Chain Bag
> Listing Number: 282861231375
> Seller: rubinson
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648
> Comments: Hello Lovelies, would you please authenticate this bag for me? much appreciated!!



Need to see the code and the papers


----------



## corame

gemmamurphy said:


> Hi, I’ve now received the bags and these are my photos. Would you be able to advise.
> Let me know if you need any more pics thank you!!!!! x



Tags ?


----------



## corame

SeanLaurent said:


> Need a legit check on this eBay item
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Teddy Emerald Mint Green jacket
> Listing Number: 302540081418
> Seller: hedi_owens
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-SA...ER-WOOL-HEDI-SLIMANE-/302540081418?nav=SEARCH
> Thanks in advance if you can authenticate this



I’m not authenticating clothes


----------



## corame

annova said:


> thanks for the reply what kind of picture that u need? i checked the hardware but it doesnt stated ysl, i think the lining is leather.. the leather just so soft..



More pictures with all the details, with all prints, with lining, etc


----------



## annova

corame said:


> More pictures with all the details, with all prints, with lining, etc


here another pic. just bought it at garage sale,,


----------



## gemmamurphy

corame said:


> Tags ?


Sorry what tags do you need a photo of? I can’t see any tags on the bag other than the tassel.. many thanks gemma


----------



## gemmamurphy

gemmamurphy said:


> Sorry what tags do you need a photo of? I can’t see any tags on the bag other than the tassel.. many thanks gemma


Is this what you need?!...x


----------



## annova

here is the sign of made in italy that is graven at the small pocket inside, its hard to take a picture


----------



## Reneque

Is this authentic or fake?


----------



## northla

northla said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item:YSL Large Konogram Satchel Bag Soft Mixed Matelasse Leather $2590
> Listing Number:232636181746
> Seller:xp206
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232636181746
> Comments: please help me authenticate this purse. Thank you very much!


----------



## fayederevee

Hello, 

Please help authenticate this large document holder for me. Much appreciated ☺️

Item: Large document holder in black 
Link: YSL for HK$2,180 https://hk.carousell.com/p/157070392

Thanks


----------



## SeanLaurent

Please let me know if these jeans/denim are legit/authentic thanks









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please let me know if these jeans/denim are legit/authentic thanks


----------



## smudgedskyline

Could I trouble someone to help me to authenticate this one?

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Leather Satchel Bag $ 2,800
Item Number: 332566807478
Seller ID: texas28mary
Link:
https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-Chyc-Black-Leather-Satchel-Bag-2-800/332566807478?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks a lot!


----------



## annegreene

Hello!  Could someone please help me with this one?  I've been dying for this bag in this color so praying it's real!

Item Name: 100% Auth SAINT LAURENT PARIS Sac De Jour Small Leather Grey Bag $2890
Item Number: 302646865587
Seller ID: julia-nikolayeva
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302646865587?ViewItem=&item=302646865587

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tsarevna_S

Hi ! 
Could you please help me with these shoes ? 
Thank you !

Item : _*Saint Laurent Paris 120 in gold









*_


----------



## Gmw

Gmw said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Chain Bag
> Serial Number: FHM021317.2017
> Seller: mabynalmighty
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142687990193
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Seller says they bought from Daikokuya but Real Authentication says it’s counterfeit. Additional pictures below. Thanks so much!


----------



## Krissik9921

corame said:


> Can you pls take 2 extra pics of the prints in natural day light ?


Hi Corame, here are more pics! Thanks


----------



## Lethikat

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour 
Listing Number: 253425716935
Seller: closetchic15
Link: eBay (listing ended) 
Comments: I recently purchased this bag but I just need reassurance that it’s real. Please help me authenticate, thank you.


----------



## Tsarevna_S

Leteindian said:


> I think originals must have 2 capital letters before the 6 digits in the serial number, but i cant see them on your photo, but may be they are here))


Yes, there is "BR" before the numbers, sorry It wasn't on the pic
Thank you very much !


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Hi, please help authenticate this Belle du Jour clutch a friend gifted to me a few years ago.


----------



## babunapl

Please  help  me authentificate 
Model :ysl  cabas  chic  lizard  
Number :279079-527411
Thanks in advance


----------



## babunapl

babunapl said:


> Please  help  me authentificate
> Model :ysl  cabas  chic  lizard
> Number :279079-527411
> Thanks in advance


Pls. Do  i  must  to  add  more  information? I don't  have a  link


----------



## corame

annova said:


> here another pic. just bought it at garage sale,,



To be honest, it looks fake to me.


----------



## corame

Reneque said:


> Is this authentic or fake?



You need to add prints, label, details.


----------



## corame

SeanLaurent said:


> Please let me know if these jeans/denim are legit/authentic thanks
> 
> View attachment 3985160
> View attachment 3985161
> View attachment 3985162
> View attachment 3985163
> View attachment 3985164
> View attachment 3985165
> View attachment 3985166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if these jeans/denim are legit/authentic thanks



I’m not authenticating clothes.


----------



## corame

smudgedskyline said:


> Could I trouble someone to help me to authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Black Leather Satchel Bag $ 2,800
> Item Number: 332566807478
> Seller ID: texas28mary
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-Chyc-Black-Leather-Satchel-Bag-2-800/332566807478?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Authentic


----------



## corame

fayederevee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help authenticate this large document holder for me. Much appreciated [emoji5]
> 
> Item: Large document holder in black
> Link: YSL for HK$2,180 https://hk.carousell.com/p/157070392
> 
> Thanks



It looks good. Just post your own pictures upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

Skip it.


----------



## annova

corame said:


> To be honest, it looks fake to me.


thanks for the reply,, to be honest im doubted its authentic.. not quit sure but its ok since i bought it very cheap


----------



## Krissik9921

corame said:


> Can you pls take 2 extra pics of the prints in natural day light ?



@corame


----------



## babunapl

corame said:


> Skip it.


Is this  for  me  @corame ? Is my  bag  fake?Thanks in advance


----------



## smudgedskyline

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Lethikat

Hi can anybody help with authenticating this bag? Seller said they bought it in 2016. Thanks


----------



## jmt5

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Classic Baby Sac De Jour Bag
Listing Number: 123000965570
Seller: apos11
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-sain...965570?hash=item1ca36dc9c2:g:BjUAAOSwCoBak-ax
Comments: Hi please authenticate this for me , thankyou


----------



## gemmamurphy

Hi Corame,
Sorry if I missed it but I didn’t see a reply can you let me have your opinion on this please:
Many thanks x


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Belle du Jour clutch a friend gifted to me a few years ago.



Hi @corame, if you can kindly take a look at my post that would be very appreciated as this is time sensitive. TIA


----------



## corame

Krissik9921 said:


> @corame



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lethikat said:


> Hi can anybody help with authenticating this bag? Seller said they bought it in 2016. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989186
> View attachment 3989187
> View attachment 3989189
> View attachment 3989190
> View attachment 3989191
> View attachment 3989192
> View attachment 3989193
> View attachment 3989194



Is this black ?? Send me another front picture with the print pls.


----------



## northla

Hi corame,

Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Logo Black Envelope Shoulder Bag Crossbody
Item Number: 13000766326
Seller ID: fashionitaly-brand
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123000766326

Thank you.


----------



## northla

Hi @corame,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Logo Black Envelope Shoulder Bag Crossbody
Item Number: 13000766326
Seller ID: fashionitaly-brand
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123000766326


----------



## corame

northla said:


> Hi @corame,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Logo Black Envelope Shoulder Bag Crossbody
> Item Number: 13000766326
> Seller ID: fashionitaly-brand
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123000766326



1st cant open the link
2nd is fake


----------



## northla

Hi @corame,

Item Name: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Logo Black Envelope Shoulder Bag Crossbody
Item Number: 13000766326
Seller ID: fashionitaly-brand
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123000766326

Thank you.


corame said:


> 1st cant open the link
> 2nd is fake



Thank you so much. I’m so disappointed and shocked! May I ask what qualities make the bag fake? Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Lethikat

corame said:


> Is this black ?? Send me another front picture with the print pls.



Hi corame, yes it is black. Here’s another front pic in natural lighting. Thanks!


----------



## Lethikat

corame said:


> Is this black ?? Send me another front picture with the print pls.


Sorry here’s a better photo of the front w the print. Thanks again.


----------



## khl.

khl. said:


> Hi Corame thanks for your reply. Yes these photos are taken by me!
> 
> Authenticate This SAINT LAURENT



Hi Corame! Can you help authenticate this bag please? Please let me know if you need more photos


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Belle du Jour clutch a friend gifted to me a few years ago.


Hi Corame, if you can take a look at this that would be very appreciated.

Item: YSL Belle du Jour patent clutch
Item Number: 203855.001118 ( this is the number printed within clutch)
Seller: N/A- in my possession
Link: please see photos in post quoted above
Comments: Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this @corame! I've never thought to get it authenticated but I'm questioning whether it's real and whether I could gift it.


----------



## fayederevee

corame said:


> It looks good. Just post your own pictures upon receiving it.


Thank you so much @corame


----------



## Clairejaninedorey

Hello,
Please could someone authenticate my handbag? It was never verified. Any help with confirming this would be very much appriciated,Thankyou for your time.

Ysl roady bag exclusive in Fushia 
Leather handbag
Bought from Robbie7469 (an eBay business seller living in Australia)
I live in the U.K.

thankyou 
Claire


----------



## umz123

Hi,

Could you please tell me if this YSL tote is authentic? Sorry for the blurry pictures!


----------



## Lethikat

corame said:


> Is this black ?? Send me another front picture with the print pls.



Hi @corame I posted a new front pic with the print yesterday but please let me know if you need anymore photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## babunapl

babunapl said:


> Please  help  me authentificate
> Model :ysl  cabas  chic  lizard
> Number :279079-527411
> Thanks in advance


Up. Can  somebody help  me  pls?


----------



## dmg7

Can someone help authenticate this:
Item: 
*Saint Laurent Paris Brown Patent Leather Small Belle De Jour Flap Clutch*
Listing Number: p115072
Seller: The luxury closet
Link: 
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/s...ather-small-belle-de-jour-flap-clutch-p115072
Comments: Is this authentic? Also does it look so red in person or more brown?


----------



## goldenpond

Item: Saint Laurent Chcy Leather Handbag
Listing Number:  5219379
Seller: BRANDCOLLECTOR (Czech Republic) 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-chyc-saint-laurent-handbag-5219379.shtml
Comments: Please help to authenticate this item. I'm planning to purchase it by March 9. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Eve_lovely

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: carousell 
Link: -
Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag, seller claim the authentication card is mixed with others that's why the serial number on bag not tally.


----------



## junoyiyi

Hi fellow purse lovers and experts! I am quite new to the designer handbag world, and I fell in love with YSL crossbody clutches. Trying to score a preloved one and saw these on ebay:

1) Item: Yves Saint Laurent Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 232689665103
Seller: popori361
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...665103?hash=item362d62844f:g:Rf0AAOSwW5lan0KA

2)Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT KATE BLACK SMALL MONOGRAM BAG W/ GOLD CHAIN
Listing Number:162933753275
Seller:xyz_summon1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...753275?hash=item25ef9bc5bb:g:a7MAAOSw2fRan6cC

If you could share your opinion and what additional info might be needed to authenticate these bags, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## lisaagustine

Hi, can someone please authenticate this ysl clutch for me
item name:
*Saint Laurent Ligne Y Clutch bag*
item no: 
152913431512
seller:  au-lu55
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...431512?hash=item239a59cbd8:g:SQoAAOSw3q5aifiq

thankyouu


----------



## lisaagustine

hi! I have a few more bags that catches my attention, it will be wonderful if somebody can help me authenticate them, thankyouu
1) item name: YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET
item no: 323116904792
seller:  sianb1234
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAI...904792?hash=item4b3b44b158:g:vWgAAOSw-JJaZN1P

2) item name: YSL clutch Yves Saint Laurent
item no: 222724221975
seller:  mzfau2007
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Clu...221975?hash=item33db65ec17:g:qGoAAOSwPCVX2Psx

3) item name: Saint Laurent Kate Tassel clutch
item no: 152929408969
seller: leesh_7
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...408969?hash=item239b4d97c9:g:ZsYAAOSwLs9aUVzp

Thanks a lot


----------



## yaylolhahaha

corame said:


> It looks good. Take your own pics upon receiving it.


I just received the wallet and wish to check its authenticity. The wallet itself looks genuine, but the only concern I have is the colour and the serial number. The colour is an electric blue colour that I can't find online. Also, the serial number on the box (358094 BOW014120) doesn't match the one on the authenticity card (358094 BOW012550). It seems that the name on the box doesn't match the one on the white card as well. Thank you in advance in helping to authenticate this wallet!!!


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello can I please get this YSL Bag looked at please? TIA!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Hamptons Men's Bag Sac Black/Brown Leather

Listing Number: 263518117968

Seller: michaeljulia-4(7)

Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Hamptons-Men-039-s-Bag-Sac-Black-Brown-Leather-/263518117968?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xtnkpId1lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:
Yves Saint Laurent men's Sac Hamptons / Hamptons Bag in black/brown, soft leather. This item was used with care, and stored in it's included dustbag, filled with my old t-shirts to help it retain shape.
It has a small internal zip pocket, plus smaller pockets for other items, and a large external pocket with magnetic snap to the rear of the bag, useful for stashing your phone while out and about.
As you can see from the photos, the leather has slightly creased with use, but this doesn't detract from what is a really nice bag.

Originally purchased from the YSL shop in Harbour City, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong, for $HK10,000, approximately £895 on a recent exchange rate. Included are the original tags as shown in the photos.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
As the listing did not provide photos on the leather brand tab inside the bag I will post it here:




If the photos from the listing is not sufficient I will provide more photos.


----------



## olivia olympia

Hello!
Is this beautiful saint laurent bag authentic?


----------



## ginaki

Hello all!

Can you please tell me if this one seems ok?

Item name Auth Yves Saint Laurent Large Beige Camel Muse ll Croc Satchel Handbag $1800!
Item number 222641759260
Seller ddocs*

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-...759260?hash=item33d67ba41c:g:1Z8AAOSwRwhZtrJo

Also the seller says ''It does NOT come with removeable long strap''
I don't think this style had long removable strap?

Thank you!!


----------



## Natrah76

Please can someone help authenticate this bag? 

Item: Saint Laurent baby monogrammed matelasse 
Listing Number: *112847716982*
Seller: diana_0802
Link: https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=it...e60aff38685&bu=43833207645&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Comments:
Hi All
I really love this bag and want to buy but having trouble authenticating. The seller has provided the following serial number 
DMR 399289 . 0415
It looks legit, but as she did not buy from the actual retailer I'd love some help authenticating please?


----------



## corame

northla said:


> Hi @corame,
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Monogram YSL Logo Black Envelope Shoulder Bag Crossbody
> Item Number: 13000766326
> Seller ID: fashionitaly-brand
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123000766326
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I’m so disappointed and shocked! May I ask what qualities make the bag fake? Thank you again for your help!



It says the server cant be found.


----------



## corame

Lethikat said:


> View attachment 3990062
> 
> 
> Hi corame, yes it is black. Here’s another front pic in natural lighting. Thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

khl. said:


> Hi Corame! Can you help authenticate this bag please? Please let me know if you need more photos



Authentic


----------



## corame

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi Corame, if you can take a look at this that would be very appreciated.
> 
> Item: YSL Belle du Jour patent clutch
> Item Number: 203855.001118 ( this is the number printed within clutch)
> Seller: N/A- in my possession
> Link: please see photos in post quoted above
> Comments: Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this @corame! I've never thought to get it authenticated but I'm questioning whether it's real and whether I could gift it.



It looks good. Can I see the line inside of the dust bag ?


----------



## corame

umz123 said:


> View attachment 3991154
> View attachment 3991153
> View attachment 3991152
> View attachment 3991149
> View attachment 3991148
> View attachment 3991146
> View attachment 3991146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me if this YSL tote is authentic? Sorry for the blurry pictures!



You need to upload clear close up pictures.


----------



## corame

dmg7 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this:
> Item:
> *Saint Laurent Paris Brown Patent Leather Small Belle De Jour Flap Clutch*
> Listing Number: p115072
> Seller: The luxury closet
> Link:
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/s...ather-small-belle-de-jour-flap-clutch-p115072
> Comments: Is this authentic? Also does it look so red in person or more brown?



Pictures are not enough.


----------



## corame

babunapl said:


> Up. Can  somebody help  me  pls?



Need more pics


----------



## corame

goldenpond said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Chcy Leather Handbag
> Listing Number:  5219379
> Seller: BRANDCOLLECTOR (Czech Republic)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-chyc-saint-laurent-handbag-5219379.shtml
> Comments: Please help to authenticate this item. I'm planning to purchase it by March 9. Thank you in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Eve_lovely said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram
> Listing Number: not sure
> Seller: carousell
> Link: -
> Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag, seller claim the authentication card is mixed with others that's why the serial number on bag not tally.



Thats a fake


----------



## umz123

corame said:


> You need to upload clear close up pictures.


Ok thank you will send in about an hour!! Xx


----------



## corame

junoyiyi said:


> Hi fellow purse lovers and experts! I am quite new to the designer handbag world, and I fell in love with YSL crossbody clutches. Trying to score a preloved one and saw these on ebay:
> 
> 1) Item: Yves Saint Laurent Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 232689665103
> Seller: popori361
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...665103?hash=item362d62844f:g:Rf0AAOSwW5lan0KA
> 
> 2)Item: YSL SAINT LAURENT KATE BLACK SMALL MONOGRAM BAG W/ GOLD CHAIN
> Listing Number:162933753275
> Seller:xyz_summon1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...753275?hash=item25ef9bc5bb:g:a7MAAOSw2fRan6cC
> 
> If you could share your opinion and what additional info might be needed to authenticate these bags, it would be much appreciated!



1. Fake.
2. Link dosent work


----------



## corame

lisaagustine said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this ysl clutch for me
> item name:
> *Saint Laurent Ligne Y Clutch bag*
> item no:
> 152913431512
> seller:  au-lu55
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...431512?hash=item239a59cbd8:g:SQoAAOSw3q5aifiq
> 
> thankyouu



Fake


----------



## corame

lisaagustine said:


> hi! I have a few more bags that catches my attention, it will be wonderful if somebody can help me authenticate them, thankyouu
> 1) item name: YSL SAINT LAURENT MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET
> item no: 323116904792
> seller:  sianb1234
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAI...904792?hash=item4b3b44b158:g:vWgAAOSw-JJaZN1P
> 
> 2) item name: YSL clutch Yves Saint Laurent
> item no: 222724221975
> seller:  mzfau2007
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Clu...221975?hash=item33db65ec17:g:qGoAAOSwPCVX2Psx
> 
> 3) item name: Saint Laurent Kate Tassel clutch
> item no: 152929408969
> seller: leesh_7
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...408969?hash=item239b4d97c9:g:ZsYAAOSwLs9aUVzp
> 
> Thanks a lot



1. Authentic
2. Not enough pics
3. Not enough pics


----------



## corame

yaylolhahaha said:


> I just received the wallet and wish to check its authenticity. The wallet itself looks genuine, but the only concern I have is the colour and the serial number. The colour is an electric blue colour that I can't find online. Also, the serial number on the box (358094 BOW014120) doesn't match the one on the authenticity card (358094 BOW012550). It seems that the name on the box doesn't match the one on the white card as well. Thank you in advance in helping to authenticate this wallet!!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello can I please get this YSL Bag looked at please? TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Hamptons Men's Bag Sac Black/Brown Leather
> 
> Listing Number: 263518117968
> 
> Seller: michaeljulia-4(7)
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Hamptons-Men-039-s-Bag-Sac-Black-Brown-Leather-/263518117968?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xtnkpId1lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:
> Yves Saint Laurent men's Sac Hamptons / Hamptons Bag in black/brown, soft leather. This item was used with care, and stored in it's included dustbag, filled with my old t-shirts to help it retain shape.
> It has a small internal zip pocket, plus smaller pockets for other items, and a large external pocket with magnetic snap to the rear of the bag, useful for stashing your phone while out and about.
> As you can see from the photos, the leather has slightly creased with use, but this doesn't detract from what is a really nice bag.
> 
> Originally purchased from the YSL shop in Harbour City, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong, for $HK10,000, approximately £895 on a recent exchange rate. Included are the original tags as shown in the photos.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> As the listing did not provide photos on the leather brand tab inside the bag I will post it here:
> View attachment 3994266
> View attachment 3994267
> View attachment 3994268
> 
> If the photos from the listing is not sufficient I will provide more photos.



Are you the seller of this ?
Send me the receipt to check it.


----------



## corame

olivia olympia said:


> Hello!
> Is this beautiful saint laurent bag authentic?



No


----------



## corame

ginaki said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can you please tell me if this one seems ok?
> 
> Item name Auth Yves Saint Laurent Large Beige Camel Muse ll Croc Satchel Handbag $1800!
> Item number 222641759260
> Seller ddocs*
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Yves-...759260?hash=item33d67ba41c:g:1Z8AAOSwRwhZtrJo
> 
> Also the seller says ''It does NOT come with removeable long strap''
> I don't think this style had long removable strap?
> 
> Thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## khl.

corame said:


> Authentic


Awesome! Load off my mind Thanks @corame !


----------



## goldenpond

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you for authenticating the bag. I appreciate it.


----------



## ginaki

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## junoyiyi

Hi expert! Could you take a look at this one?
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Crossbody-Clutch/112854480162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
listing number:112854480162
seller:whypaymore904
more pictures attached.


----------



## wineaddict97

Hi can anyone authenticate this please
I already bought the bag and it feels authentic, but I am not an expert so was hoping someone can assist . Many thanks!
Ebay: 142701359145
Seller: martellafaith
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142701359145


----------



## mariamariamaria

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Chyc Eastwest Top Handle Bag
Comments: Hello, may I ask you to authenticate this bag? Got it from relatives as a gift without any docs. Only a number inside the bag 279079-527066


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Cognac Supple Calfskin Leather Medium Sac de Jour Bag
Listing Number: 184636
Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-s...-calfskin-leather-medium-sac-de-jour-bag.html
Comments:  Thank you very much for your help with this piece, and I appreciate your time taking a look at the bag.  I recently purchased this and do not want to cut off the tags without getting your approval about authenticity.  Very happy Yoogi's has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## junoyiyi

Hi experts! Could you take a look at this one?
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Crossbody-Clutch/112854480162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
listing number:112854480162
seller:whypaymore904


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased? Thank you and kind regards

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Tri Mix Matelasse Leather Bag
Listing Number: 263533101361
Seller: gucci2910
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bagdabaggies

corame said:


> Are you the seller of this ?
> Send me the receipt to check it.



Corame, I am not the seller but the buyer of this bag. Do you still want me to send the receipt by pm?


----------



## lisaagustine

Thanks corame,
Can you help me authenticate this bag
Item name: saint laurent cross body
item number: 173205472280
seller id:  poperaquel084_7
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...m=173205472280&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
im not very hopeful of this one tho

thankyou


----------



## paver

Hey to all 
need help
hope for fast respond


----------



## gemmamurphy

Hi
Posted this one a couple of times but not seen a reply. Can anyone help authenticate?
Many thanks


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Hi there, I am interested in buying this bag so I would be grateful if you could please authenticate. 

Item: *Yves Saint Laurent MEDIUM SUNSET HANDBAG*
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-MEDIUM-SUNSET-HANDBAG-Great-Condition/152940242122
Seller: linli-l-whkwarew


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hi authenticators, I have never owned a luxury brand item and I like vintage things so I thought buying my first item as a vintage luxury item was suitable for me and my budget.  This seller is a japenese reseller on ebay with 30000+ reviews with a rating of 99.7% ( i have read the good and bad reviews) and this seller was recommended from youtube Channel Melinmelbourne in her vintage luxury collection video.  May i please trouble you to help tell me if this item is authentic? I'd hate to be duped =(

Item:
* Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Logos Clutch Black Brown PVC GHW EXCELLENT AK16191*
Listing Number:232662678667
Seller:brand_jfa
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Logos-Clutch-Black-Brown-PVC-GHW-EXCELLENT-AK16191/232662678667?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

full description:
http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0

Comments:This seller is a japenese reseller on ebay with 30000+ reviews with a rating of 99.7% ( i have read the good and bad reviews) and this seller was recommended from youtube Channel Melinmelbourne in her vintage luxury collection video.  Item condition was rated excellent and SA (less frequently used item for exterior and interior) with some dirt on the edges.  It only comes with a damaged dustbag, absolutely no paperwork.

Otherwise I have my eye on this beauty
Item:
*Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Envelope Flap Clutch Strap Shoulder Bag*

Seller: Ninafurfur

link:http://www.ninafurfur.com/shop/vint...rent-envelope-flap-clutch-strap-shoulder-bag/

Comments: This condition is described as excellent but it does not come with a dustbag or any paperwork


----------



## afqueen

Hi 
I just won this item. My first YSL bag, can you please help authenticate. I can also add more pics if needed once I receive the bag. Thank you for your time.

Item: YSL medium Kate (Dark red)
seller: Johnnfletche_1
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222870440570


----------



## corame

junoyiyi said:


> Hi expert! Could you take a look at this one?
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Crossbody-Clutch/112854480162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> listing number:112854480162
> seller:whypaymore904
> more pictures attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996173
> View attachment 3996174
> View attachment 3996175
> View attachment 3996176
> View attachment 3996177



I need clear pictures with all prints etc.


----------



## corame

wineaddict97 said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate this please
> I already bought the bag and it feels authentic, but I am not an expert so was hoping someone can assist . Many thanks!
> Ebay: 142701359145
> Seller: martellafaith
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142701359145



Fake


----------



## corame

mariamariamaria said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Chyc Eastwest Top Handle Bag
> Comments: Hello, may I ask you to authenticate this bag? Got it from relatives as a gift without any docs. Only a number inside the bag 279079-527066



Fake


----------



## corame

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Cognac Supple Calfskin Leather Medium Sac de Jour Bag
> Listing Number: 184636
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-s...-calfskin-leather-medium-sac-de-jour-bag.html
> Comments:  Thank you very much for your help with this piece, and I appreciate your time taking a look at the bag.  I recently purchased this and do not want to cut off the tags without getting your approval about authenticity.  Very happy Yoogi's has a 30 day return policy.



Authentic


----------



## corame

junoyiyi said:


> Hi experts! Could you take a look at this one?
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Crossbody-Clutch/112854480162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> listing number:112854480162
> seller:whypaymore904



All the photos arent clear. I need them clear pls


----------



## corame

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased? Thank you and kind regards
> 
> Item: YSL Saint Laurent Classic Tri Mix Matelasse Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 263533101361
> Seller: gucci2910
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It looks good but post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

bagdabaggies said:


> Corame, I am not the seller but the buyer of this bag. Do you still want me to send the receipt by pm?



Yes, let see it.


----------



## corame

lisaagustine said:


> Thanks corame,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag
> Item name: saint laurent cross body
> item number: 173205472280
> seller id:  poperaquel084_7
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...m=173205472280&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> im not very hopeful of this one tho
> 
> thankyou



I cant believe this bag has over 50 bids and 1200$. It is a horrible fake!


----------



## corame

paver said:


> Hey to all
> need help
> hope for fast respond
> View attachment 3997670
> View attachment 3997671
> View attachment 3997672
> View attachment 3997673
> View attachment 3997674



I’m not authenticating clothes.


----------



## corame

gemmamurphy said:


> Hi
> Posted this one a couple of times but not seen a reply. Can anyone help authenticate?
> Many thanks



Looks good


----------



## corame

Rachyrach2k said:


> Hi there, I am interested in buying this bag so I would be grateful if you could please authenticate.
> 
> Item: *Yves Saint Laurent MEDIUM SUNSET HANDBAG*
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-MEDIUM-SUNSET-HANDBAG-Great-Condition/152940242122
> Seller: linli-l-whkwarew



Cannot authenticate with 3 photos.


----------



## corame

pharmach said:


> Hi authenticators, I have never owned a luxury brand item and I like vintage things so I thought buying my first item as a vintage luxury item was suitable for me and my budget.  This seller is a japenese reseller on ebay with 30000+ reviews with a rating of 99.7% ( i have read the good and bad reviews) and this seller was recommended from youtube Channel Melinmelbourne in her vintage luxury collection video.  May i please trouble you to help tell me if this item is authentic? I'd hate to be duped =(
> 
> Item:
> * Authentic YVES SAINT LAURENT Logos Clutch Black Brown PVC GHW EXCELLENT AK16191*
> Listing Number:232662678667
> Seller:brand_jfa
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Logos-Clutch-Black-Brown-PVC-GHW-EXCELLENT-AK16191/232662678667?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> full description:
> http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0
> 
> Comments:This seller is a japenese reseller on ebay with 30000+ reviews with a rating of 99.7% ( i have read the good and bad reviews) and this seller was recommended from youtube Channel Melinmelbourne in her vintage luxury collection video.  Item condition was rated excellent and SA (less frequently used item for exterior and interior) with some dirt on the edges.  It only comes with a damaged dustbag, absolutely no paperwork.
> 
> Otherwise I have my eye on this beauty
> Item:
> *Vintage Yves Saint Laurent Envelope Flap Clutch Strap Shoulder Bag*
> 
> Seller: Ninafurfur
> 
> link:http://www.ninafurfur.com/shop/vint...rent-envelope-flap-clutch-strap-shoulder-bag/
> 
> Comments: This condition is described as excellent but it does not come with a dustbag or any paperwork



Both authentic.


----------



## corame

afqueen said:


> Hi
> I just won this item. My first YSL bag, can you please help authenticate. I can also add more pics if needed once I receive the bag. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: YSL medium Kate (Dark red)
> seller: Johnnfletche_1
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222870440570



Fake.


----------



## Winwin_2007

Hi!Could you please help to authenticate this bag? And there are more photos from the seller!Thank you so much

Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SATCHEL IN BLACK

Seller:kaman2708

Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/158285714


----------



## Lethikat

corame said:


> Fake


Hi @corame can I ask why it looks fake? Thank you


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Hi!Could you please help to authenticate this bag? And there are more photos from the seller!Thank you so much
> 
> Item:YSL SAINT LAURENT YSL CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SATCHEL IN BLACK
> 
> Seller:kaman2708
> 
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/158285714
> View attachment 4001705
> View attachment 4001708
> View attachment 4001709
> View attachment 4001710
> View attachment 4001711



It looks fake to me


----------



## Natali28

Hi
Can someone help authenticate this please:
*Item*: KLASSISCHE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT in large
*Listing Number*: 352302604548
*Seller*: afrika2001
*Link*: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/KLASSISCHE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



thank you!!!!!


----------



## Winwin_2007

corame said:


> It looks fake to me



Thank you for your comments!But buyers will not refund my deposit.She has a purchase record from Reebonz.Do you need more clear photos to identify?


----------



## Domy

Hello,
Can somebody help me authenticate this ysl bag?
Thank u 

Item: SAINT LAURENT LOU CAMERA BAG
Link:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwblfuudkw3z2oq/AAACIQce1qZyk1yH0wNLUmjKa?dl=0


----------



## lesnts

Hi, can I please get this sac de jour nano authenticated? 

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano in black grained leather
Listing Number: 1337583270
Seller: Zhe
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1337583270?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments:


----------



## Winwin_2007

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much!


Item:ysl Bag

Seller:cheng1999

Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/159716751

More photos from the seller:


----------



## Winwin_2007

Winwin_2007 said:


> Thank you for your comments!But buyers will not refund my deposit.She has a purchase record from Reebonz.Do you need more clear photos to identify?



Thanks for your help!I got my money back from the seller. Thank you so much!


----------



## Esther2017

Hi authenticators!!! Can you guys please help me take a look of this bag. My friend gave it to me so just want to double check again


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Thank you for your comments!But buyers will not refund my deposit.She has a purchase record from Reebonz.Do you need more clear photos to identify?


Send the receipt in private.
Rebonnz is known for selling fake items.


----------



## corame

Natali28 said:


> Hi
> Can someone help authenticate this please:
> *Item*: KLASSISCHE MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT in large
> *Listing Number*: 352302604548
> *Seller*: afrika2001
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/KLASSISCHE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!!



Pictures not enough.


----------



## corame

Domy said:


> Hello,
> Can somebody help me authenticate this ysl bag?
> Thank u
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT LOU CAMERA BAG
> Link:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwblfuudkw3z2oq/AAACIQce1qZyk1yH0wNLUmjKa?dl=0



It looks fake to me.


----------



## corame

lesnts said:


> Hi, can I please get this sac de jour nano authenticated?
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano in black grained leather
> Listing Number: 1337583270
> Seller: Zhe
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1337583270?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item:ysl Bag
> 
> Seller:cheng1999
> 
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/159716751
> 
> More photos from the seller:
> View attachment 4004385
> View attachment 4004387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004390



Fake


----------



## corame

Esther2017 said:


> Hi authenticators!!! Can you guys please help me take a look of this bag. My friend gave it to me so just want to double check again
> View attachment 4005093
> View attachment 4005094
> View attachment 4005095
> View attachment 4005096



Fake


----------



## Domy

corame said:


> It looks fake to me.


Thank you


----------



## heelsandneedles

Hey guys. I’m totally new here and just would like to ask about this bag. Its from 
https://www.affordableluxurys.com/product.html/saint-laurent-duffle-beige-leather














Details- Excellent condition. Surface wear on leather and hardware
Measurements-(LxHxW) 30x20x18 cm / 12" 8" 7"
Date code- 322049 486626 - made in Italy
Comes with- Detachable strap 

Thanks!


----------



## Esther2017

corame said:


> Fake


Can you tell me why it looks fake..??


----------



## Z_I_N

Hi, please help authenticate this bag. I bought it from a friend. Thank you
Item: Ysl clutch 
Photo


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi, is this WOC red YSL authentic?

Thank you so much!


----------



## pyx_u

Hi, is this wallet authentic? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## misty8080

Hello, Can someone authenticate this bag who is gifted from a friend to me please?
Item: Sac De Jour Small Hang Bag
Thank you!


----------



## snowstars695

snowstars695 said:


> Hello! I saw this awesome deal online for 800sgd but I'm not sure of its authenticity.
> 
> Could you please help me?
> 
> Thank you loads!
> 
> View attachment 3981027
> View attachment 3981028
> View attachment 3981029
> View attachment 3981030
> View attachment 3981031
> View attachment 3981032
> View attachment 3981034


I've gotten a few more pictures from the seller.


----------



## ginabeebop

Hi! I am looking to buy this bag from Poshmark, I am aware of the posh concierge service, but unsure of how trustworthy they are. 

Item: Medium YSL College
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: tristatebags
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Medium-YSL-College-5ab1b020daa8f62ef17080d0
Comments: I texted the seller and she claims it is brand new, and comes with tags. I will update when she sends me photos of the tags.
Thanks in advance ! (:


----------



## Winwin_2007

Hi
I am interested to buy this bag.Could you please help to authenticate? Thank you so much 


Item:saint laurent bag

 Number:100442103907

Seller:Y4549270540

Link:
https://hk.auctions.yahoo.com/item/100442103907


----------



## verytotes

Item: Medium Sac de jour souple
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Trendlee via Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1760381.shtml
Comments: Please authenticate this SDJ from vestiaire. They inspected it and it passed but i know there's been instances that they have had slip ups. Anyway, the material is in fact real leather and it feels great, it's very souple. thank you for your time.


----------



## afqueen

corame said:


> Fake.


Thanks, I returned it. the eBay seller deactivated their account hopefully I will get my money back.


----------



## harmony dreams

Hello Everyone,

Can someone help me authenticate this purse?  It looks like a YSL Kate tassel bag, but with the chevron stitch and fold in the middle?  It looks a little fishy to me.

Thank you,
first time authenticating


----------



## aquariusqurl

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Shoulder Bag with tassel 
Listing Number:263563777785
Seller: lele0319
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263563777785?ViewItem=&item=263563777785
Comments: can someone please help me authentic this bag! also i tried searching this bag up online, ive never seen it before. thanks!


----------



## corame

misty8080 said:


> Hello, Can someone authenticate this bag who is gifted from a friend to me please?
> Item: Sac De Jour Small Hang Bag
> Thank you!



None of your pics is clear


----------



## corame

snowstars695 said:


> I've gotten a few more pictures from the seller.



Fake


----------



## corame

ginabeebop said:


> Hi! I am looking to buy this bag from Poshmark, I am aware of the posh concierge service, but unsure of how trustworthy they are.
> 
> Item: Medium YSL College
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: tristatebags
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Medium-YSL-College-5ab1b020daa8f62ef17080d0
> Comments: I texted the seller and she claims it is brand new, and comes with tags. I will update when she sends me photos of the tags.
> Thanks in advance ! (:



The listing is not available


----------



## corame

Winwin_2007 said:


> Hi
> I am interested to buy this bag.Could you please help to authenticate? Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Item:saint laurent bag
> 
> Number:100442103907
> 
> Seller:Y4549270540
> 
> Link:
> https://hk.auctions.yahoo.com/item/100442103907



Looks good.


----------



## corame

verytotes said:


> Item: Medium Sac de jour souple
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Trendlee via Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1760381.shtml
> Comments: Please authenticate this SDJ from vestiaire. They inspected it and it passed but i know there's been instances that they have had slip ups. Anyway, the material is in fact real leather and it feels great, it's very souple. thank you for your time.



Authentic


----------



## corame

harmony dreams said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this purse?  It looks like a YSL Kate tassel bag, but with the chevron stitch and fold in the middle?  It looks a little fishy to me.
> 
> Thank you,
> first time authenticating



2 photos ?


----------



## corame

aquariusqurl said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Shoulder Bag with tassel
> Listing Number:263563777785
> Seller: lele0319
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263563777785?ViewItem=&item=263563777785
> Comments: can someone please help me authentic this bag! also i tried searching this bag up online, ive never seen it before. thanks!



Fake.


----------



## aquariusqurl

corame said:


> Fake.


you really think its fake :/


----------



## aquariusqurl

aquariusqurl said:


> you really think its fake :/


it looks so pretty and nice though, how can u tell it is fake?


----------



## aquariusqurl

corame said:


> Fake.


it looks so pretty and nice though, how can u tell it is fake?


----------



## misty8080

corame said:


> None of your pics is clear


Sorry, Here is some better image


----------



## harmony dreams

corame said:


> 2 photos ?


It's actually the same bag.  What looks fishy to me is it looks like a cross of a WOC (bc of the chevron stitch, and the middle flap) and a KATE (bc of the tassel).  Would this style be possible? I've never seen a hybrid style like this which is why i'm questioning its authenticity.


----------



## PharmDPeach

I would love your assistance on this:

Item: Monogram College Large Crocodile Embossed Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: Item Number - SNT41574
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...college-large-crocodile-embossed-shoulder-bag
Comments: I have heard TheRealReal has had issues before with authenticity, so I wanted to be sure since there are no returns. Plus what really throws me off is the item is described as large, however the dimensions are similar to the medium size. I'd appreciate your thoughts! Thanks for your time!


----------



## IlB101

Pls authenticate this bag - it's my first ysl so your help me decide.

 You feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## alawlz

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Bronze Metallic Textured Leather "Large Muse" Bowler Tote Bag
Listing Number: 131418 on Luxury Garage Sale Site, 
Seller: Luxury Garage Sale (purchased through SnobSwap - now LePrix) 
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/yves-sain...c-textured-leather-large-muse-bowler-tote-bag https://luxurygaragesale.com/produc...t-textured-leather-large-muse-bowler-tote-bag
Comments: Bought this bag from snobswap (now le prix) via luxury garage sale (the sub-seller) - original links for both are attached above.  This issue came up because I got charged (and had to pay) double duty and had to pay twice for this.  LGS pre-charged for the duty to canada and then I had to pay again to fed-ex.  The amount/difference was the exact same after conversion USD to CAD so I know I paid duty twice... anyways then I started digging on the authenticity of this.  Here is a Google Pictures link to all of the photos.  
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Gash2x1OvjoK4yGI3

I cannot find any bags with my serial # (153939.213317) on this forum or anywhere that match the colour / texture.  The two comparable bags I've found online have the serial # (153939.491403) and the leather is entirely different texture than mine. There is also no "rive gauche" on the tag.  These are the two similar bags I found: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-muse-large-bag-55a0a586b909cf7faf002c1b https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-ysl-leather-oversized-muse-bronze-55864

I brought my concerns to Snobswap/Leprix and they sent me this shady authenticator cert from a 3rd party that seems off to me/I don't trust it. 

Can somebody please authenticate/help?  Thank-you!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Item: Saint Laurent Paris black red plaid flannel shirt
Listing Item number: 183138598878
Seller: capsulecollectnyc
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183138598878
Comments: can I please get a legit check on this thanks in advance

Item: Saint Lauren Paris pink plaid flannel shirt shirt
Listing item number: 183138598239
Seller: capsulecollectnyc
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183138598239
Comments: can I please get a legit check on this thanks in advance


----------



## pyx_u

Hi Corame, I have previously posted on page 1119 but it might've been missed. Is this wallet authentic? Thanks.


----------



## yaylolhahaha

Hi! I’d like to check the authenticity of this YSL card holder. I could request more photos from the seller if needed. thanks in advance!!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Hi I would like to know if this shirt is legit or authentic


----------



## Tengin

Hi authenticators, can you please help me verify the authenticity of this item? Thank you!
Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 
192490962577
Seller: justdoneitt
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent..._trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hello,

I have just received my first YSL bag (actually first ever luxury bag) and may I please trouble you for your expertise in determining its authenticity.  Also thank you to the authenticators for checking my other potential purchases last week too!  To my knowledge this is a vintage YSL bag i think circa 1980s or 1970s, leaning more toward 1980's based off the info from ads from reputable japanese resellers who are selling bags from the same collection.  Its a small crossbody bag, i think vinyl coated canvas?

Item: 282881258279

Listing Number:

Seller: elleke78 (ebay online thift store)

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVE...qdk5s6vpx1OSrowiTekJ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





















Comments: Already purchased so I have accompanied the question with my own photos.  Have found same collection of this bag sold with reputable japanese resellers such as ninafurfur but have never seen this exact bag but that did give me a little reassurance.  Seller said it was authentic.  Thats about all the proof i have so far that its authentic.  From what i can see so far is there are no engravings, embossing or any brand markings at all on the hardware.  This bag has no zip just a magnetic clasp which as a cursive capital Z as a brand marking with a serial number PAT. 1423200.  There is no "made in .." tag or serial number on the tag.  The gold Yves saint laurent on the inside looks and feels embossed into leather.  The print on the YSL lining looks consistent.  The YSL logo on the outside is embossed not printed.  Some other outer stitching looks like angled stitching but some doesn't but that could be because i dont have a good eye for these things.  The bag does genuinely smell old.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just received my first YSL bag (actually first ever luxury bag) and may I please trouble you for your expertise in determining its authenticity.  Also thank you to the authenticators for checking my other potential purchases last week too!  To my knowledge this is a vintage YSL bag i think circa 1980s or 1970s, leaning more toward 1980's based off the info from ads from reputable japanese resellers who are selling bags from the same collection.  Its a small crossbody bag, i think vinyl coated canvas?
> 
> Item: 282881258279
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller: elleke78 (ebay online thift store)
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVES-Saint-Laurent-small-vintage-bag-/282881258279?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=hhzvAQqdk5s6vpx1OSrowiTekJ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 4013181
> View attachment 4013183
> View attachment 4013184
> View attachment 4013185
> View attachment 4013186
> View attachment 4013187
> View attachment 4013188
> View attachment 4013190
> View attachment 4013191
> View attachment 4013192
> View attachment 4013181
> View attachment 4013183
> View attachment 4013184
> View attachment 4013185
> View attachment 4013186
> View attachment 4013187
> View attachment 4013188
> View attachment 4013190
> View attachment 4013191
> View attachment 4013192
> 
> Comments: Already purchased so I have accompanied the question with my own photos.  Have found same collection of this bag sold with reputable japanese resellers such as ninafurfur but have never seen this exact bag but that did give me a little reassurance.  Seller said it was authentic.  Thats about all the proof i have so far that its authentic.  From what i can see so far is there are no engravings, embossing or any brand markings at all on the hardware.  This bag has no zip just a magnetic clasp which as a cursive capital Z as a brand marking with a serial number PAT. 1423200.  There is no "made in .." tag or serial number on the tag.  The gold Yves saint laurent on the inside looks and feels embossed into leather.  The print on the YSL lining looks consistent.  The YSL logo on the outside is embossed not printed.  Some other outer stitching looks like angled stitching but some doesn't but that could be because i dont have a good eye for these things.  The bag does genuinely smell old.


----------



## corame

SeanLaurent said:


> Hi I would like to know if this shirt is legit or authentic



Not authenticating clothes.


----------



## corame

Tengin said:


> Hi authenticators, can you please help me verify the authenticity of this item? Thank you!
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:
> 192490962577
> Seller: justdoneitt
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent..._trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true



I need to see the code.


----------



## corame

pharmach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just received my first YSL bag (actually first ever luxury bag) and may I please trouble you for your expertise in determining its authenticity.  Also thank you to the authenticators for checking my other potential purchases last week too!  To my knowledge this is a vintage YSL bag i think circa 1980s or 1970s, leaning more toward 1980's based off the info from ads from reputable japanese resellers who are selling bags from the same collection.  Its a small crossbody bag, i think vinyl coated canvas?
> 
> Item: 282881258279
> 
> Listing Number:
> 
> Seller: elleke78 (ebay online thift store)
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVE...qdk5s6vpx1OSrowiTekJ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 4013181
> View attachment 4013183
> View attachment 4013184
> View attachment 4013185
> View attachment 4013186
> View attachment 4013187
> View attachment 4013188
> View attachment 4013190
> View attachment 4013191
> View attachment 4013192
> View attachment 4013181
> View attachment 4013183
> View attachment 4013184
> View attachment 4013185
> View attachment 4013186
> View attachment 4013187
> View attachment 4013188
> View attachment 4013190
> View attachment 4013191
> View attachment 4013192
> 
> Comments: Already purchased so I have accompanied the question with my own photos.  Have found same collection of this bag sold with reputable japanese resellers such as ninafurfur but have never seen this exact bag but that did give me a little reassurance.  Seller said it was authentic.  Thats about all the proof i have so far that its authentic.  From what i can see so far is there are no engravings, embossing or any brand markings at all on the hardware.  This bag has no zip just a magnetic clasp which as a cursive capital Z as a brand marking with a serial number PAT. 1423200.  There is no "made in .." tag or serial number on the tag.  The gold Yves saint laurent on the inside looks and feels embossed into leather.  The print on the YSL lining looks consistent.  The YSL logo on the outside is embossed not printed.  Some other outer stitching looks like angled stitching but some doesn't but that could be because i dont have a good eye for these things.  The bag does genuinely smell old.



Authentic


----------



## corame

pyx_u said:


> Hi Corame, I have previously posted on page 1119 but it might've been missed. Is this wallet authentic? Thanks.


Authentic


----------



## LadyVintageBags

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you Corame, you made my day!!


----------



## JulietteBlackburn

Please authenticate this YSL Kate bag. They did not give me any other information besides what was listed. I am also new to this forum so, if my question was posted incorrectly, I apologize in advance. I also have bad grammar and learning to get better since English is my second language. Thank you.


----------



## IlB101

Hi, my post got missed earlier I suppose. Pls pls authenticate this for me. Many thanks!!


----------



## viadeeana

Hello, I would like some help authenticating this nano sac de jour before I decide to purchase. The look of the authenticity card threw me off, as I compared it to another Saint Laurent item I have, the card seem to be missing some information. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pyx_u

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you Corame!


----------



## misty8080

Hi Corame,
Last time you said my pictures are unclear so I re-uploaded the picture of my sac de jour bag on page 1120. Can you help me check if my bag is authentic or not?
Thank You!


----------



## mia55

Hi,

Can you please take a look at this bag? It'll be my first YSK if everything goes well.

Name: RARE $2150 Yves Saint Laurent YSL Medium Black Kate Medium Cross Body Satchel
Seller information: laurensfabfinds
eBay item number:: 123024216760
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2150-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/

Please let me know if you need more pics. Bag is in my possession.

Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## Tengin

Hi experts, is this item authentic? Thank you
Ebay Item No: 
222877513898
Seller: chicfully.curated
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAINT-L...rentrq:652712f01620a86bde2f7c4ffffce749|iid:1


----------



## Alice Fira

Hey guys I just bought this Nano SDJ and had it arrived - I’m extremely skeptical of the quality of the leather. It feels very fake for some reason. The hardware is also very stiff (the clasps on the bag)

Could you take a look and see what you think? 

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Classic-Saint-Laurent-Nano-Sac-De-Jour-Bag-/282891998768?txnId=0

I can post more photos too


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hi Corame,

Thanks for authenticating my Vintage YSL crossbody a few days ago! =)  Im addicted to buying designer at the moment.  I found this YSL document holder/card wallert/chequebook holder??  Seller thinks its authentic but cannot find a serial number or "made in .." tag.  Has a box but no dustbag.  There is a card that says YSL in it but its not an authentication card.  Do you think its authentic?

Item: not known YSL document holder/card wallert/chequebook holder??
	

		
			
		

		
	






seller: helen (private seller)

item number: NA

Listing number: NA

URL: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1097962309


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thanks for authenticating my Vintage YSL crossbody a few days ago! =)  Im addicted to buying designer at the moment.  I found this YSL document holder/card wallert/chequebook holder??  Seller thinks its authentic but cannot find a serial number or "made in .." tag.  Has a box but no dustbag.  There is a card that says YSL in it but its not an authentication card.  Do you think its authentic?
> 
> Item: not known YSL document holder/card wallert/chequebook holder??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015301
> View attachment 4015303
> View attachment 4015304
> View attachment 4015302
> 
> seller: helen (private seller)
> 
> item number: NA
> 
> Listing number: NA
> 
> URL: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1097962309
> 
> View attachment 4015302


----------



## Tiffanyxxx

Hi plese help!! Im in love with this bag, i got it on ebay seller stated was authentic but ****************** told me its not authentic! Im confused and i only have couple days left to dispute this with ebay!


----------



## mee.mee.Mem

My very 1st pre owned ysl kate with gold tassel and it looks authentic compairng only to others on the different sites. Im just not 100% convinced because i have never owned a ysl bag. Can you please help me to authenticate. Please excuse me if i didnt do this right this is my first time also here.


----------



## pauliney

Tiffanyxxx said:


> View attachment 4015342
> View attachment 4015342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi plese help!! Im in love with this bag, i got it on ebay seller stated was authentic but ****************** told me its not authentic! Im confused and i only have couple days left to dispute this with ebay!


I think a big giveaway is the made in italy is lowercase, and i think it should be uppercase. This knowledge is just from my extensive research of trying to learn the differences between fake and real haha


----------



## maymay11

Hi Corame can you please help me authenticate this ysl college bag. 

Seller: weffsticles23
Item number: 112896391968
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New...391968?hash=item1a49263b20:g:aqwAAOSw73NaoHF2

Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Tiffanyxxx

Please help to authenticate! I have whole lots of mix opinions on this i love the bag but im very confused


----------



## Tiffanyxxx

pauliney said:


> I think a big giveaway is the made in italy is lowercase, and i think it should be uppercase. This knowledge is just from my extensive research of trying to learn the differences between fake and real haha


Ohh thank you!!


----------



## pauliney

Hi ladies!
I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me authenticate this new Saint Laurent Kate medium bag.

Listing: 173196573991
Seller: Chiiiqcom
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Comments: I've checked the seller's reviews and they are all positive, with a lot of reviews claiming their product is authentic. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## pauliney

Here's more photos


----------



## rita24

Hi,

This is a slightly different question, but wasn’t sure where to post. Can someone confirm for me whether the YSL Kate Medium Tassel bag came with a detachable tassel from 2013 and prior? I know the newer bags do not have a detachable tassel, but I’ve come across a seller claiming the tassel isn’t on the bag because the tassel is detachable (rather than broken off). Thanks so much!


----------



## MandyT<3

Hi could you help authenticate. Thanks!

Item name: saint Laurent wAllet on chain
Item number:323174904587
Seller id:mitigatdnfzbe2
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323174904587


----------



## honey2901

Hi, I would really appreciate any help authenticating this item that I just bought on ebay! Thank you!
Item name: Sac de jour souple baby
Seller ID: happy_diamond


----------



## jh414

Just bought this off Poshmark and I know their Posh Concierge is supposed to authenticate but I've heard bad stories with them before....
https://poshmark.com/listing/yves-saint-laurent-chain-wallet-5ab6fc605521be45eba91f50

Thank you so much!


----------



## MsCho

Hi
I just bought this off of a new and used luxury goods site Feelway.com. Can someone authenticate this? The link has been removed since it's been purchased. The chain is heavy and everything feels ok but it does seem to have a crease in the flap area as if the leather is softer where it folds than on the actual flap itself and I'm not sure if it's normal. It's my first YSL woc. The certificate of authenticity card has less languages on it than my matelasse crossbody as pictured below (L: WOC R: Crossbody). Any input would be helpful! TIA!


----------



## corame

honey2901 said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate any help authenticating this item that I just bought on ebay! Thank you!
> Item name: Sac de jour souple baby
> Seller ID: happy_diamond
> View attachment 4017710
> View attachment 4017711
> View attachment 4017712
> View attachment 4017713
> View attachment 4017714
> View attachment 4017715
> View attachment 4017716
> View attachment 4017717
> View attachment 4017718



I need to see close up pictures with all the details, all the prints and lining.


----------



## corame

jh414 said:


> Just bought this off Poshmark and I know their Posh Concierge is supposed to authenticate but I've heard bad stories with them before....
> https://poshmark.com/listing/yves-saint-laurent-chain-wallet-5ab6fc605521be45eba91f50
> 
> Thank you so much!



Not able to see the listing because it was sold already.


----------



## corame

MsCho said:


> Hi
> I just bought this off of a new and used luxury goods site Feelway.com. Can someone authenticate this? The link has been removed since it's been purchased. The chain is heavy and everything feels ok but it does seem to have a crease in the flap area as if the leather is softer where it folds than on the actual flap itself and I'm not sure if it's normal. It's my first YSL woc. The certificate of authenticity card has less languages on it than my matelasse crossbody as pictured below (L: WOC R: Crossbody). Any input would be helpful! TIA!



It looks off.


----------



## MsCho

corame said:


> Not able to see the listing because it was sold already.





corame said:


> It looks off.


Here's some more pictures. Is it fake? I found a number on the bottom of the back of the middle zippered pocket. Can you tell me what's off? 


corame said:


> It looks off.


----------



## MsCho

MsCho said:


> Here's some more pictures. Is it fake? I found a number on the bottom of the back of the middle zippered pocket. Can you tell me what's off?


Sorry meant to add these ones too. Didn't upload.


----------



## Alicia sims

Item:YVES SAINT cabas bag
Listing Number:I didn't ask 
Seller:Lux_addict
Link:https://m.facebook.com/Lux_Addict-834208090090258/?tsid=0.1696099725063287&source=result

Please help me to check whether this ysl bag is authentic ?The seller said 100% original money guarantee pay back if not. I already order thus item so I hope it is authentic.


----------



## Alicia sims

Item:ysl cabas
Listing number:not sure

Seller:Lux_addict
Link:https://m.facebook.com/Lux_Addict-834208090090258/?tsid=0.3190313583657636&source=result

Please help me to check whether this bag is authentic The seller claimed that is 100% authentic with money guarantee pay back if fake.


----------



## yoy707

Hello guys..
Please help me to authenticate this

Item:  MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM PEBBLE BAG 
           ( italian : MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM BAG NERA IN PELLE MARELLATA)
Listing Number : 442906B680E1000
Seller: gift
Link: friend's present
Comments: 
 - authenticate paper ?slip ? white paper with letters seems like just printed by someone's own
- logo on the LEATHER ENCASED KEY RING leather supposed to be not silver ...?
  the one in the official site was engraved....


----------



## yoy707

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Hello guys..
> Please help me to authenticate this
> 
> Item: MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM PEBBLE BAG
> ( italian : MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM BAG NERA IN PELLE MARELLATA)
> Listing Number : 442906B680E1000
> Seller: gift
> Link: friend's present
> Comments:
> - authenticate paper ?slip ? white paper with letters seems like just printed by someone's own
> - logo on the LEATHER ENCASED KEY RING leather supposed to be not silver ...?
> the one in the official site was engraved....


----------



## yoy707

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> Hello guys..
> Please help me to authenticate this
> 
> Item: MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM PEBBLE BAG
> ( italian : MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM BAG NERA IN PELLE MARELLATA)
> Listing Number : 442906B680E1000
> Seller: gift
> Link: friend's present
> Comments:
> - authenticate paper ?slip ? white paper with letters seems like just printed by someone's own
> - logo on the LEATHER ENCASED KEY RING leather supposed to be not silver ...?
> the one in the official site was engraved....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 360213903615
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de6bf8ff
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic other comments go here blah blah blah. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## corame

MsCho said:


> Sorry meant to add these ones too. Didn't upload.



I see it but it looks off. I am sorry.


----------



## corame

Alicia sims said:


> Item:ysl cabas
> Listing number:not sure
> 
> Seller:Lux_addict
> Link:https://m.facebook.com/Lux_Addict-834208090090258/?tsid=0.3190313583657636&source=result
> 
> Please help me to check whether this bag is authentic The seller claimed that is 100% authentic with money guarantee pay back if fake.



Authentic


----------



## corame

yoy707 said:


> Hello guys..
> Please help me to authenticate this
> 
> Item:  MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM PEBBLE BAG
> ( italian : MEDIUM SUNSET MONOGRAM BAG NERA IN PELLE MARELLATA)
> Listing Number : 442906B680E1000
> Seller: gift
> Link: friend's present
> Comments:
> - authenticate paper ?slip ? white paper with letters seems like just printed by someone's own
> - logo on the LEATHER ENCASED KEY RING leather supposed to be not silver ...?
> the one in the official site was engraved....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022373
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022376
> 
> View attachment 4022377
> 
> View attachment 4022378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022379



Fake.


----------



## viadeeana

Item: Black nano sac de jour
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...no/1342226585?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments: I need help authenticating this sac de jour. I appreciate it, thank you in advance I will insert additional photos I got from the seller.


----------



## mia55

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? It'll be my first YSK if everything goes well.
> 
> Name: RARE $2150 Yves Saint Laurent YSL Medium Black Kate Medium Cross Body Satchel
> Seller information: laurensfabfinds
> eBay item number:: 123024216760
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2150-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pics. Bag is in my possession.
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help.



Bump


----------



## Alicia sims

mia55 said:


> Bump


Thanks. I already order this bag,happy to know that is authentic.
Oops. .. replied wrongly.sorry


----------



## Alicia sims

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you. I already order the bag,happy to know that the bag is authentic.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hi Authenticators,

The seller has said to me again today she is not certain that it's authentic =(  What do you guys think?  There is a box available but no dustbag or authenticity card.  Does the YSL normally say "genuine leather"?  There is a card that says YSL but thats about all it says, is this a fake?  This is the link again to the item i'm looking to purchase:

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1097962309


I found this one on 1stdibs which seems to have a similar style of gold corners with the YSL engraved

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...iteo-non-exclusive&utm_content=d&currency=aud

I also found this one which i think is a men's wallet with similar shape?

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/balcatta/accessories/vintage-ysl-men-s-bifold-wallet/1179244917

I was trying  to compare the i'm trying to buy against these ones to see if mine is authentic or not but i seem to just be making myself more confused =(


----------



## pauliney

Hi! I posted on page 1122, I'd really appreciate it if anyone can help me authenticate my bag!


----------



## pauliney

pauliney said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me authenticate this new Saint Laurent Kate medium bag.
> 
> Listing: 173196573991
> Seller: Chiiiqcom
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-1990-Black-Classic-Medium-Kate-Satchel-Monogram-Grained-Leather/173196573991?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> Comments: I've checked the seller's reviews and they are all positive, with a lot of reviews claiming their product is authentic. But one thing I'm concerned about is the serial number is embossed and printed over it as well, so it has like a metallic sheen. I haven't seen this on serial numbers before.
> 
> Thanks so much!


bump  There are also more photos once you keep scrolling. One thing I'm concerned about is the serial number is embossed and printed over it as well, so it has like a metallic sheen. I haven't seen this on other serial numbers before, but not sure if it's specific to the kate bags. TIA!


----------



## mn_sue

Hello, would be great if somebody can help me out authenticate this item.

Item: YSL College Medium All Black
eBay Listing Number: 263581443928
Seller: guadalupemusquiz789
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263581443928?ViewItem=&item=263581443928

Will definitely give me a peace of mind if this item is really authentic before bidding for the item
Thank you very much in advance
Take care!


----------



## Beyer maud

Item: Nano Sac de jour 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: vestiaire collective
Link: N/A
Comments:
Hi everybody,

I bought this bag 1 year ago and I have some doubts since few days.
Every nano bag I saw in the past are with leather inside. But mine not.
I don't have dust bag/box/certificate and I didn't find a number inside the bag
Do you think is it a authentic or a fake bag?
Thanks a lot and sorry for my english (I'm French  )


----------



## maymay11

Hi experts can you please please help me authenticate this college bag. 

Platform: ebay
Seller: weffsticles23
Item number: 112913268630
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New...268630?hash=item1a4a27bf96:g:aqwAAOSw73NaoHF2

Thank you!!!


----------



## MsCho

corame said:


> I see it but it looks off. I am sorry.


I wasn't sure what part was off about it and I was worried I got scammed so I took it into YSL to compare with their bags. It's exact even the weight of the chain down to the details. It's authentic according to the SA. Is it possible that they could be wrong?


----------



## missceepink

Item: MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG MATELASSÉ LEATHER 
Serial code: SP0035 - A168RV


Kindly help me authenticate this since I dont think serial code matches the real ones but lookin at it looks very legit. Please help, thank you in advance.


----------



## missceepink

missceepink said:


> View attachment 4026089
> View attachment 4026090
> View attachment 4026091
> View attachment 4026092
> View attachment 4026093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Serial code: SP0035 - A168RV
> 
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this since I dont think serial code matches the real ones but lookin at it looks very legit. Please help, thank you in advance.






missceepink said:


> View attachment 4026089
> View attachment 4026090
> View attachment 4026091
> View attachment 4026092
> View attachment 4026093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Serial code: SP0035 - A168RV
> 
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this since I dont think serial code matches the real ones but lookin at it looks very legit. Please help, thank you in advance.



Hello Corame ☺️ I have seen your name so many times authenticating YSL bags. I really appriciate your kind heart helping a lot of ladies out there and I would love to hear your opinion about this piece as well. I am a little skeptical about the authenticity about this purse but I want to hear a comment from you.


----------



## hermesdreams

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour NANO
Listing Number: NIL
Seller: luxurylans
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/60480747
Comments: please help me authenticate this cute sac de jour thank you!


----------



## yoy707

corame said:


> Fake.


kindly delete my posts including the reply
Thank you !


----------



## iluvboots

missceepink said:


> View attachment 4026089
> View attachment 4026090
> View attachment 4026091
> View attachment 4026092
> View attachment 4026093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Serial code: SP0035 - A168RV
> 
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this since I dont think serial code matches the real ones but lookin at it looks very legit. Please help, thank you in advance.




I believe the magnetic button on the flap is incorrect, so I think its fake...mine has a little "roof" at the top of the button, not just a flat button...I could be wrong though. My large college was purchased at Saks so I know without a doubt that its authentic.


----------



## iluvboots

somebody was asking about a tassel bag on ebay, not sure if its been discussed already...but if you look at the card the word "guarantees" is spelled incorrectly "guarantese"..., and "Yve" is spelled incorrectly too, so assuming its fake.


----------



## Beyer maud

nobody wants to help me with my pink sac de jour?


----------



## lcscjzc

Would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this Saint Laurent Kate bag

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Medium YSL Croc Embossed Leather Kate Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 132572218715
Seller: gladanderson
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...218715?hash=item1eddeb855b:g:fUAAAOSwbRFayJ84


----------



## reybc

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chevrette Belle de Jour clutch
Listing Number: 162986907298
Seller: Millslaulaure
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Chevrett...907298?hash=item25f2c6d6a2:g:oRwAAOSwbRFayU4~ 
Comments: Please help me determine if the item that I am interested in purchasing, is authentic or not. Thank you!


----------



## corame

viadeeana said:


> Item: Black nano sac de jour
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...no/1342226585?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments: I need help authenticating this sac de jour. I appreciate it, thank you in advance I will insert additional photos I got from the seller.



Fake


----------



## corame

mia55 said:


> Bump



I need to see close up with all the prints etc.


----------



## corame

pharmach said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> The seller has said to me again today she is not certain that it's authentic =(  What do you guys think?  There is a box available but no dustbag or authenticity card.  Does the YSL normally say "genuine leather"?  There is a card that says YSL but thats about all it says, is this a fake?  This is the link again to the item i'm looking to purchase:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1097962309
> 
> 
> I found this one on 1stdibs which seems to have a similar style of gold corners with the YSL engraved
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...iteo-non-exclusive&utm_content=d&currency=aud
> 
> I also found this one which i think is a men's wallet with similar shape?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/balcatta/accessories/vintage-ysl-men-s-bifold-wallet/1179244917
> 
> I was trying  to compare the i'm trying to buy against these ones to see if mine is authentic or not but i seem to just be making myself more confused =(



Fake


----------



## corame

mn_sue said:


> Hello, would be great if somebody can help me out authenticate this item.
> 
> Item: YSL College Medium All Black
> eBay Listing Number: 263581443928
> Seller: guadalupemusquiz789
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263581443928?ViewItem=&item=263581443928
> 
> Will definitely give me a peace of mind if this item is really authentic before bidding for the item
> Thank you very much in advance
> Take care!



Need to see all prints and details inside.


----------



## corame

Beyer maud said:


> Item: Nano Sac de jour
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: vestiaire collective
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I bought this bag 1 year ago and I have some doubts since few days.
> Every nano bag I saw in the past are with leather inside. But mine not.
> I don't have dust bag/box/certificate and I didn't find a number inside the bag
> Do you think is it a authentic or a fake bag?
> Thanks a lot and sorry for my english (I'm French  )



It looks good.


----------



## corame

maymay11 said:


> Hi experts can you please please help me authenticate this college bag.
> 
> Platform: ebay
> Seller: weffsticles23
> Item number: 112913268630
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New...268630?hash=item1a4a27bf96:g:aqwAAOSw73NaoHF2
> 
> Thank you!!!



1. I need to see CLEAR pics with all the prints(natural light).
2. I have my reasons to believe that not all the photos belong to this seller.


----------



## corame

MsCho said:


> I wasn't sure what part was off about it and I was worried I got scammed so I took it into YSL to compare with their bags. It's exact even the weight of the chain down to the details. It's authentic according to the SA. Is it possible that they could be wrong?



I said this before and I will repeat it. 
Sellers in shops are not AUTHENTICATORS!
They dont have a trainning and they are never allowed to authenticate “or give opinion”.
If you trust them, ask for a letter from the store regarding authenticity. Really curious to see if they would give it.


----------



## corame

missceepink said:


> View attachment 4026089
> View attachment 4026090
> View attachment 4026091
> View attachment 4026092
> View attachment 4026093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: MEDIUM COLLEGE BAG MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> Serial code: SP0035 - A168RV
> 
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this since I dont think serial code matches the real ones but lookin at it looks very legit. Please help, thank you in advance.



Pls post the auction link.
Need to see the print photos in real natural light close up.


----------



## corame

hermesdreams said:


> View attachment 4026952
> View attachment 4026953
> View attachment 4026954
> View attachment 4026955
> View attachment 4026956
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour NANO
> Listing Number: NIL
> Seller: luxurylans
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/60480747
> Comments: please help me authenticate this cute sac de jour thank you!



Code and all other prints pls.


----------



## corame

lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this Saint Laurent Kate bag
> 
> Item: Authentic Saint Laurent Medium YSL Croc Embossed Leather Kate Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 132572218715
> Seller: gladanderson
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...218715?hash=item1eddeb855b:g:fUAAAOSwbRFayJ84



Off


----------



## corame

reybc said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Chevrette Belle de Jour clutch
> Listing Number: 162986907298
> Seller: Millslaulaure
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Chevrett...907298?hash=item25f2c6d6a2:g:oRwAAOSwbRFayU4~
> Comments: Please help me determine if the item that I am interested in purchasing, is authentic or not. Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## lcscjzc

corame said:


> Off


Sorry just clarifying if Off means fake or authentic?


----------



## reybc

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## mia55

corame said:


> I need to see close up with all the prints etc.





mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? It'll be my first YSK if everything goes well.
> 
> Name: RARE $2150 Yves Saint Laurent YSL Medium Black Kate Medium Cross Body Satchel
> Seller information: laurensfabfinds
> eBay item number:: 123024216760
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2150-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pics. Bag is in my possession.
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help.



Here are more pics. Thanks for looking at it, really appreciate your help.


----------



## Beyer maud

thanks a lot Corame


----------



## pauliney

pauliney said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me authenticate this new Saint Laurent Kate medium bag.
> 
> Listing: 173196573991
> Seller: Chiiiqcom
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-1990-Black-Classic-Medium-Kate-Satchel-Monogram-Grained-Leather/173196573991?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> Comments: I've checked the seller's reviews and they are all positive, with a lot of reviews claiming their product is authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
This is my 3rd time posting this medium Saint Laurent Kate bag on here with no luck of getting it authenticated. :/ Would really appreciate it if anyone could help. Here's an additional close up photo of the serial, along with the original photos if you follow the reply. What's concerning me is the embossed and printed serial number, as i've only seen embossed serial numbers before. Thanks again!


----------



## viadeeana

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much, I almost purchased it! It look so authentic. Thank you for helping me save my money!


----------



## gigima

Hi i've been looking to buy a large college in ghw! Please help to authenticate! Thank you so much!

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT LARGE COLLEGE SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER
Listing Number: 323194059661
Seller: brand_clothes_shop
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323194059661


----------



## corame

lcscjzc said:


> Sorry just clarifying if Off means fake or authentic?



Fake


----------



## corame

mia55 said:


> Here are more pics. Thanks for looking at it, really appreciate your help.
> 
> View attachment 4029228
> View attachment 4029229
> View attachment 4029230
> 
> View attachment 4029231
> 
> View attachment 4029232
> 
> View attachment 4029233
> 
> View attachment 4029234
> 
> View attachment 4029235
> 
> View attachment 4029236
> 
> View attachment 4029237
> 
> View attachment 4029238
> 
> View attachment 4029239



Authentic


----------



## corame

pauliney said:


> This is my 3rd time posting this medium Saint Laurent Kate bag on here with no luck of getting it authenticated. :/ Would really appreciate it if anyone could help. Here's an additional close up photo of the serial, along with the original photos if you follow the reply. What's concerning me is the embossed and printed serial number, as i've only seen embossed serial numbers before. Thanks again!



It looks good


----------



## corame

viadeeana said:


> Thank you so much, I almost purchased it! It look so authentic. Thank you for helping me save my money!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## corame

gigima said:


> Hi i've been looking to buy a large college in ghw! Please help to authenticate! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT LARGE COLLEGE SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER
> Listing Number: 323194059661
> Seller: brand_clothes_shop
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323194059661



Fake


----------



## mia55

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much, you're awesome . You made my day, so happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigima

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks so much!


----------



## darkmius

Hello!
I'd like to buy this YSL Sunset bag, but first could you please help me and try to figure out if it´s authentic? I dont have better pictures at the moment! Thank you so much!!
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset bag
Listing Number: x
Seller: gianna_yt
Link: http://depop.com/gianna_yt/gianna_yt-monogramme-saint-laurent-bag-with
Comments: The seller says she lost the authenticity card. She went to SA and they gave her the card in the pic. I told her that the model shown on the card doesnt match with the Sunset and she said that they couldnt get that but the digit number is right. Then I asked her to post a pic of the number inside the bag (to see if it matches) but she says she cant find it? Seems suspicious, but the bag looks quite real. Thank you!!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you Corame! After looking at the font, it looked off, seller was great she said she did not feel comfortable selling me something that was fake either and so we did not go ahead =)


----------



## maymay11

corame said:


> 1. I need to see CLEAR pics with all the prints(natural light).
> 2. I have my reasons to believe that not all the photos belong to this seller.



Thanks for looking at it Corame! 
This bag is sold so i wont be able to get any close up photos. Although I did ask for a close up photo of the serial number but she didn’t send  it to me (which was suspicious) Anyways Im on the hunt again so I might need your assistance in authentication again. This time ill get the request close up photos first. 
Also i read somewhere on this thread that a lowercase “made in italy” stamp  on a ysl bag is fake. Can you verify this information? Thanks again Corame!!


----------



## pauliney

corame said:


> It looks good


Ah! Thank you sooo much!!   Does it looks good mean it's authentic? And did you get a chance to look at my other photos along with it before making a decision?


----------



## mochabby

Hi I'm in search of a ysl bag and came across this one on ebay. These are the pictures the seller has provided, let me know if I am missing any pictures! Thanks a lot!
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset bag
Listing Number: 273113441616
Seller: **********
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/273113441616?ViewItem=&item=273113441616


----------



## iluvboots

darkmius said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to buy this YSL Sunset bag, but first could you please help me and try to figure out if it´s authentic? I dont have better pictures at the moment! Thank you so much!!
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset bag
> Listing Number: x
> Seller: gianna_yt
> Link: http://depop.com/gianna_yt/gianna_yt-monogramme-saint-laurent-bag-with
> Comments: The seller says she lost the authenticity card. She went to SA and they gave her the card in the pic. I told her that the model shown on the card doesnt match with the Sunset and she said that they couldnt get that but the digit number is right. Then I asked her to post a pic of the number inside the bag (to see if it matches) but she says she cant find it? Seems suspicious, but the bag looks quite real. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4030228
> View attachment 4030229
> View attachment 4030230
> View attachment 4030231
> View attachment 4030232
> View attachment 4030233




no SA in their right mind would do anything so silly, I think you already know in your gut that you shouldn't go ahead with this one...I would stay away just based on the seller being so evasive....good luck in your search!


----------



## darkmius

iluvboots said:


> no SA in their right mind would do anything so silly, I think you already know in your gut that you shouldn't go ahead with this one...I would stay away just based on the seller being so evasive....good luck in your search!


I know right? On the other hand, she is happy to meet me at the SL store where she bought the bag to confirm it's authentic (although I know a seller is not an authenticator...). Also for the way she looks and talks she seems a teenager and I dont know, maybe doesn't have much experience in doing this kind of "serious" transactions? I know it's a silly thought, but Im making up lots of stories to find a logic explanation. Anyway I told her Im not meeting her until I see a pic of the ID number matching with the card. Thank you very much for your comment!


----------



## MandyT<3

Hi. Could you help authenticate? Thanks!

Item: saint Laurent monogram kate 
Listing number:253535512072
Seller:all-about-brand-names
Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-Monogram-Shoulder-Bag-authentic-/253535512072


----------



## Eli Eucapor

Hi there! May I ask if it’s possible to have a YSL bag I purchased from Japan? I have everything with me. Thanks!


----------



## hermesdreams

corame said:


> Code and all other prints pls.



Hi! I’ve added more photos of the card and tags of the bag. However, the code printed is in the inner pocket of the bag and the pocket is too small to stretch! I was unable to shove my phone in to take a picture, but I had someone hold the flashlight for me while I peered to look at the serial code. It matches the one on the card though! Thank you!


----------



## bagladyRM

Can anyone help me purchase my first SL? I am trying to find out if the attached is authentic. Seller says they can provide receipt if purchased. Thanks:
Ebay Item #: 253542200219
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Eli Eucapor

Here are the photos of the bag I purchased:


----------



## kpham622

Would someone please help to authenticate this YSL college bag?   Thanks!

https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...evron-medium-monogram-college-bag-fard-227611




*Disclaimer* 

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kpham622

I'm new to YSL.  Just bought the college bag.  Would someone please help to authenticate this bag?    Thanks 

https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...evron-medium-monogram-college-bag-fard-227611


----------



## Alicia sims

Can someone help me to authenticate this bag ?

Item: LV Turenne
Seller: fb affordance e seller


----------



## nekkuliina

Hi, 
Could you authenticate this one. It is from videdressing.com. The bag still has some of the blue stickers on. Authenticity cards are still in the plastics so I cant take them out of if i return the bag. Many thanks!


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs




----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

Classic farmhouse designs said:


> View attachment 4032399
> View attachment 4032400
> View attachment 4032401
> View attachment 4032402
> View attachment 4032403
> View attachment 4032404
> View attachment 4032399
> View attachment 4032400
> View attachment 4032401
> View attachment 4032402
> View attachment 4032403
> View attachment 4032404


Can someone please check this out for me I'm about to buy it for the Mrs :/


----------



## corame

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, you're awesome . You made my day, so happy!!!!!!!!!!!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## corame

darkmius said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to buy this YSL Sunset bag, but first could you please help me and try to figure out if it´s authentic? I dont have better pictures at the moment! Thank you so much!!
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset bag
> Listing Number: x
> Seller: gianna_yt
> Link: http://depop.com/gianna_yt/gianna_yt-monogramme-saint-laurent-bag-with
> Comments: The seller says she lost the authenticity card. She went to SA and they gave her the card in the pic. I told her that the model shown on the card doesnt match with the Sunset and she said that they couldnt get that but the digit number is right. Then I asked her to post a pic of the number inside the bag (to see if it matches) but she says she cant find it? Seems suspicious, but the bag looks quite real. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4030228
> View attachment 4030229
> View attachment 4030230
> View attachment 4030231
> View attachment 4030232
> View attachment 4030233



Yes it looks good.
You can tell the seller to check inside the pocket. By hand, the code can be felt.


----------



## corame

mochabby said:


> Hi I'm in search of a ysl bag and came across this one on ebay. These are the pictures the seller has provided, let me know if I am missing any pictures! Thanks a lot!
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Sunset bag
> Listing Number: 273113441616
> Seller: **********
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/273113441616?ViewItem=&item=273113441616



Fake


----------



## corame

MandyT<3 said:


> Hi. Could you help authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> Item: saint Laurent monogram kate
> Listing number:253535512072
> Seller:all-about-brand-names
> Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-Monogram-Shoulder-Bag-authentic-/253535512072



Off


----------



## corame

hermesdreams said:


> Hi! I’ve added more photos of the card and tags of the bag. However, the code printed is in the inner pocket of the bag and the pocket is too small to stretch! I was unable to shove my phone in to take a picture, but I had someone hold the flashlight for me while I peered to look at the serial code. It matches the one on the card though! Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

bagladyRM said:


> Can anyone help me purchase my first SL? I am trying to find out if the attached is authentic. Seller says they can provide receipt if purchased. Thanks:
> Ebay Item #: 253542200219
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Looks good. Post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

Eli Eucapor said:


> Here are the photos of the bag I purchased:



Looks good


----------



## corame

kpham622 said:


> I'm new to YSL.  Just bought the college bag.  Would someone please help to authenticate this bag?    Thanks
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...evron-medium-monogram-college-bag-fard-227611



Looks off


----------



## corame

nekkuliina said:


> View attachment 4032367
> View attachment 4032375
> View attachment 4032369
> View attachment 4032370
> View attachment 4032371
> View attachment 4032372
> View attachment 4032373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this one. It is from videdressing.com. The bag still has some of the blue stickers on. Authenticity cards are still in the plastics so I cant take them out of if i return the bag. Many thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

Classic farmhouse designs said:


> Can someone please check this out for me I'm about to buy it for the Mrs :/



Looks good.


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

C


Classic farmhouse designs said:


> Can someone please check this out for me I'm about to buy it for the Mrs :/


Cab someone check this please 
Thanks


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

corame said:


> Looks good.


Ah thanks so I'm all good to buy it then?


----------



## nekkuliina

Thank you so much! I am shocked since I was 99% sure it was real! Can't believe how good they make replicas, but thanks again! You are a blessing!


----------



## corame

nekkuliina said:


> Thank you so much! I am shocked since I was 99% sure it was real! Can't believe how good they make replicas, but thanks again! You are a blessing!



[emoji8]


----------



## corame

Classic farmhouse designs said:


> Ah thanks so I'm all good to buy it then?



Yes


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

corame said:


> Yes


Thanks il go and pick it up now ....happy wife happy life


----------



## lcscjzc

Would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this bag for me
Item: *Saint Laurent Sac de jour nano bag*
Listing Number: 263595102391
Seller: mikilee83au
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-de-jour-nano-bag-/263595102391

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allison Geissler

Item: Saint Laurent Small LouLou Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: eBay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:bec483c71620a8666860d3b2fff7d667|iid:1

Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you!


----------



## JessQ

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? 












 I purchased this bag on ebay on March 29, 2018.  The seller listed this bag as 'as new'.  Upon receiving the bag and used it for only 2 days, I noticed that the strap has a lot of cracks showing up in between the seams.  Thus, it makes me wonder the authenticity of this bag.  Another reason that I question the authenticity of this bag is that the seller has de-registered his/her ebay account a few days after I purchased the bag.


Style:  Saint Laurent Medium College Bag in Black hardware
Serial #:  SP0035-A168RV
Seller:  vladtest8987 
Link:  there is no link as the seller had de-registered his/her account, hence the listing has been removed

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## corame

lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this bag for me
> Item: *Saint Laurent Sac de jour nano bag*
> Listing Number: 263595102391
> Seller: mikilee83au
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Sac-de-jour-nano-bag-/263595102391
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Rebonz are known for selling fake items between authentic ones.


----------



## corame

Allison Geissler said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Small LouLou Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:bec483c71620a8666860d3b2fff7d667|iid:1
> 
> Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you!



Your link wont take me dirrect to an item.


----------



## corame

JessQ said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> View attachment 4034740
> View attachment 4034742
> View attachment 4034743
> View attachment 4034744
> View attachment 4034745
> View attachment 4034746
> View attachment 4034747
> View attachment 4034748
> View attachment 4034742
> 
> 
> I purchased this bag on ebay on March 29, 2018.  The seller listed this bag as 'as new'.  Upon receiving the bag and used it for only 2 days, I noticed that the strap has a lot of cracks showing up in between the seams.  Thus, it makes me wonder the authenticity of this bag.  Another reason that I question the authenticity of this bag is that the seller has de-registered his/her ebay account a few days after I purchased the bag.
> 
> 
> Style:  Saint Laurent Medium College Bag in Black hardware
> Serial #:  SP0035-A168RV
> Seller:  vladtest8987
> Link:  there is no link as the seller had de-registered his/her account, hence the listing has been removed
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!



It looks good to me.


----------



## lcscjzc

corame said:


> Rebonz are known for selling fake items between authentic ones.


Exactly, that’s why I want a second opinion even though she has provided the proof of purchase from Reebonz. I have also attached the serial no. If you look at the photo, the folds on the side look roughly done, I thought the inside was always lined with microsuede?


----------



## JessQ

Thanks Corame!!!


----------



## corame

JessQ said:


> Thanks Corame!!!



You are very welcome my dear !


----------



## blaircw429

Hi! Could I get this chain wallet authenticated? Thank you!


----------



## corame

blaircw429 said:


> Hi! Could I get this chain wallet authenticated? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036025
> View attachment 4036026
> View attachment 4036027
> View attachment 4036028
> View attachment 4036029
> View attachment 4036030
> View attachment 4036031



Pics not clear, pls take them in the daylight.
The code is not visible at all.


----------



## Nikkip14

Hi

Can anyone help me identify this YSL bag? I have scoured the internet to no avail. Has an authenticity card of sorts ...... this was my mother’s bag (who has now passed)


----------



## blaircw429

Hi corame,
Here are some better photos. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	











corame said:


> Pics not clear, pls take them in the daylight.
> The code is not visible at all.


----------



## Emmajm

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you!


----------



## corame

Emmajm said:


> Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

blaircw429 said:


> Hi corame,
> Here are some better photos. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036610
> View attachment 4036611
> View attachment 4036612
> View attachment 4036613
> View attachment 4036614
> View attachment 4036615
> View attachment 4036616
> View attachment 4036617



Looks good


----------



## blaircw429

corame said:


> Looks good


Thanks corame!!


----------



## Emmajm

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this bag
Item: Saint Laurent medium college


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this bag
> Item: Saint Laurent medium college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038728
> View attachment 4038729
> View attachment 4038730
> View attachment 4038731
> View attachment 4038732
> View attachment 4038733
> View attachment 4038734
> View attachment 4038735
> View attachment 4038736


----------



## danayashi

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Black Grained Leather 
Listing Number:  eBay item number: 152951628675
Seller: Luxfancygal
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Hey guys! I purchased this bag a couple of days ago and just received it! I was skeptical when I saw the dustbag because I have one other bag by YSL and it looks off. I would really appreciate it if you'd help authenticate the bag for me! I'll include pictures I have taken of the bag myself. 











If you need any more photos I will gladly add more. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## danayashi

More photos for my post!


----------



## hermesdreams

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much Corame for your help! ❤️


----------



## corame

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4038737
> View attachment 4038738
> View attachment 4038739
> View attachment 4038740
> View attachment 4038741
> View attachment 4038742



Fake.


----------



## corame

danayashi said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate Black Grained Leather
> Listing Number:  eBay item number: 152951628675
> Seller: Luxfancygal
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Hey guys! I purchased this bag a couple of days ago and just received it! I was skeptical when I saw the dustbag because I have one other bag by YSL and it looks off. I would really appreciate it if you'd help authenticate the bag for me! I'll include pictures I have taken of the bag myself.
> View attachment 4038908
> View attachment 4038909
> View attachment 4038910
> View attachment 4038911
> View attachment 4038912
> View attachment 4038913
> View attachment 4038914
> View attachment 4038915
> View attachment 4038916
> View attachment 4038917
> 
> If you need any more photos I will gladly add more. Thanks so much!!!



It looks fake to me.


----------



## danayashi

corame said:


> It looks fake to me.


Thank you! I ended up opening a claim and returning it. Upon closer inspection of the authenticity cards/ booklet I noticed way too many flaws. :-/


----------



## matchetea

This item listing ends soon... 

Item: Saint Laurent MATELASSE MONOGRAM WOC
Listing Number: eBay item number: 202287877690
Seller: aventurajewelry
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Requested additional pic of code: (Blurry) :/


----------



## sofiawk

can someone look at this ?


----------



## sofiawk

sorry im new here can someone look at this


----------



## corame

matchetea said:


> This item listing ends soon...
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent MATELASSE MONOGRAM WOC
> Listing Number: eBay item number: 202287877690
> Seller: aventurajewelry
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Requested additional pic of code: (Blurry) :/



Need to see real pictures upon receiving it.


----------



## sofiawk

are you speaking of the gray kate? pictures of ? serial very hard to bend the pocket. can you see this


----------



## sofiawk

so hard


----------



## Tk90

I won the bidding on ebay and it’s delivered today. I need help ASAP so I can return the bag if it’s not authentic. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152982932889


----------



## Tk90

Seller : damonsd32
Item number: 152982932889
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152982932889


----------



## Leek1

Would love some help with this one if possible...
Ysl woc 2015
Seller:marcriver-28
Serial number on purse:GNC3939530615

Item number:https://m.ebay.com/itm/142760460826

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-purse-authentic-Saint-Laurent-2015-/142760460826


----------



## Mypursee

corame said:


> Fake.



Hi corame, thank you so much for your opinion I would highly appreciate if you can take a look with more clearer photos and the serial number as I feel the other one may not have been clear


----------



## Leek1

Leek1 said:


> Would love some help with this one if possible...
> Ysl woc 2015
> Seller:marcriver-28
> Serial number on purse:GNC3939530615
> 
> Item number:https://m.ebay.com/itm/142760460826
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-purse-authentic-Saint-Laurent-2015-/142760460826


----------



## Leek1

Corame- thoughts on this purse? Thx so much
Lianne


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello authenticators, might I have your opinion on this YSL? Thank you


----------



## cpsocal

Hi all,
Wondering if I could get some help authenticating a Small SDJ. I purchased one used (https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...n-leather-burgundy-calfskin-satchel/20684253/) and upon receiving it I noticed there are a few differences from the medium size one I have (that I know for sure is authentic because I purchased it new). I don't know if I'm being paranoid or if there are differences between style years:

1) The lining is not suede, it's black leather. Similarly the key and interior pocket zipper has a black leather tab. The interior sides don't appear as neatly done as my medium size bag (which has suede)
2) The date code printed inside the pocket seems to be printed in two different fonts (see pic). The last two digits "15" seem to be larger
3) The dimensions also seem a little off. From the "Ultimate" guide I found on this site, it looks like the width is supposed to be 6.4 inches. The width on this bag is just under 6 inches. https://www.purseblog.com/guides/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/

Would love your input! Thanks!


----------



## cpsocal

a few more pics....


----------



## becca5928

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this Saint Laurent Wallet on Chain? I just bought this item on eBay and realized afterward that the authenticity card doesn't look correct which got me worried. Would love an expert opinion!!! Thank you much. 
Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Wallet On Chain WOC Black With Silver Hardware
Listing Number: 253568781687
Seller: k-u1591
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Monogram-Wallet-On-Chain-WOC-Black-With-Silver-Hardware/253568781687?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: After a closer look, it looks like the authenticity card isn't the right one for this bag...would appreciate a second/expert opinion. Thanks!


----------



## corame

Tk90 said:


> View attachment 4041086
> View attachment 4041087
> View attachment 4041084
> View attachment 4041085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller : damonsd32
> Item number: 152982932889
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152982932889



1. Why the item has been removed from ebay ?
2. Is this dust bag from this bag?
3. I need all prints(close up look).


----------



## corame

Leek1 said:


> Would love some help with this one if possible...
> Ysl woc 2015
> Seller:marcriver-28
> Serial number on purse:GNC3939530615
> 
> Item number:https://m.ebay.com/itm/142760460826
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-purse-authentic-Saint-Laurent-2015-/142760460826



Looks good.


----------



## helenanoah

Could you please help me to authenticate this  bag?
Item: Saint Laurent bucket bag (Emanuelle?)
Listing number: 273174003937
Seller: malimali786
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273174003937
Please please help me... Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Shrewdend

ITEM: YSL BAG

LISTING NUMBER: ysl 
152971035973

SELLER: smiley8cojp

Link: google - ysl 152971035973
The seller stated purse was authentic. I would like to know if this purse is real. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4047960
View attachment 4047961
View attachment 4047962
View attachment 4047963
View attachment 4047964
View attachment 4047965
View attachment 4047968
View attachment 4047969


----------



## helenanoah

Here are some more pictures... thank you soooo much in advance...


----------



## Shrewdend

Item: YSL Tote Bag 

Listing Number: ysl 152971035973

Seller: smile8cojp

Link: https://www.google.com/search?q=ysl+152971035973&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari

Comments: Seller states Purse was Authentic 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sundaypancakes

Hello! 

Can someone help me authenticate this please? 

Thanks


----------



## Jwbakir

Hello, 
I need help authenticate this purse pleaseee
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Niki Chain bag
Item number: 162997410396
Seller: ocucocgovo_5
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162997410396
Comment:  I won this from bidding throughout eBay

Thank you for your help.


----------



## GraceyK316

Hello tPF!
Item: Cabas Rive Gauche Bag Medium CROC Red
Listing Number: -
Seller: -
Link: -
Comments: I want to buy this Saint Laurent Cabas Rive Gauche Bag in Medium from an acquaintance. She's never used it and says she received it as a gift, so cannot guarantee its authenticity. Please let me know what you think, I'm happy to take more pics! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## GraceyK316

GraceyK316 said:


> Hello tPF!
> Item: Cabas Rive Gauche Bag Medium CROC Red
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: -
> Comments: I want to buy this Saint Laurent Cabas Rive Gauche Bag in Medium from an acquaintance. She's never used it and says she received it as a gift, so cannot guarantee its authenticity. Please let me know what you think, I'm happy to take more pics! Many thanks in advance!



More pics!


----------



## matchetea

corame said:


> Need to see real pictures upon receiving it.



Hey Corame! Here are the real pics, please let me know. The code for the bag is : CFP3604520914, was kind of hard to take.

Thank you!


----------



## Sundaypancakes

Massha said:


> View attachment 4048840
> View attachment 4048841
> View attachment 4048842
> View attachment 4048843
> View attachment 4048844
> View attachment 4048845
> View attachment 4048846
> View attachment 4048847
> View attachment 4048848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Thanks



An additional point - the label inside the bag has a code 398711 0816.


----------



## corame

helenanoah said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this  bag?
> Item: Saint Laurent bucket bag (Emanuelle?)
> Listing number: 273174003937
> Seller: malimali786
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273174003937
> Please please help me... Thank you soooooo much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Shrewdend said:


> ITEM: YSL BAG
> 
> LISTING NUMBER: ysl
> 152971035973
> 
> SELLER: smiley8cojp
> 
> Link: google - ysl 152971035973
> The seller stated purse was authentic. I would like to know if this purse is real. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047960
> View attachment 4047961
> View attachment 4047962
> View attachment 4047963
> View attachment 4047964
> View attachment 4047965
> View attachment 4047968
> View attachment 4047969



The request cannot be found. Pls attach the auction link from the seller.


----------



## corame

Shrewdend said:


> Item: YSL Tote Bag
> 
> Listing Number: ysl 152971035973
> 
> Seller: smile8cojp
> 
> Link: https://www.google.com/search?q=ysl+152971035973&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
> 
> Comments: Seller states Purse was Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048648
> View attachment 4048649
> View attachment 4048650
> View attachment 4048651
> View attachment 4048652
> View attachment 4048653
> View attachment 4048654
> View attachment 4048655
> View attachment 4048656
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Not authentic


----------



## corame

Massha said:


> View attachment 4048840
> View attachment 4048841
> View attachment 4048842
> View attachment 4048843
> View attachment 4048844
> View attachment 4048845
> View attachment 4048846
> View attachment 4048847
> View attachment 4048848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Thanks



Need to see the code inside the bag and the sides (inside) in strong light.


----------



## corame

Jwbakir said:


> Hello,
> I need help authenticate this purse pleaseee
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Niki Chain bag
> Item number: 162997410396
> Seller: ocucocgovo_5
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162997410396
> Comment:  I won this from bidding throughout eBay
> 
> Thank you for your help.



The link is not working. Pls provide it again.
Are these pictures taken by you or seller ?


----------



## corame

GraceyK316 said:


> More pics!



Looks good.


----------



## corame

matchetea said:


> Hey Corame! Here are the real pics, please let me know. The code for the bag is : CFP3604520914, was kind of hard to take.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## mateng04

Please help me authenticate this envelope bag.
Item: YSL Large Soft Envelope bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller: Tom Greenwood
Link:


----------



## mateng04

More photos...
Item: Large Soft Envelope bag.
Thanks!


----------



## helenanoah

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you, thank youuu , corame.. I am so happy now...thank you for your expertise


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nicole24

I’ve never use PurseForum before... so idk if I’m doing this right but can someone please authenticate this YSL Backpack?? Is it worth it or not…? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4053168
View attachment 4053169
View attachment 4053170
View attachment 4053171


Reference : 5620812

Here’s the link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cotton-saint-laurent-backpack-5620812.shtml 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cpsocal

Hi Corame,
Could you please give me an opinion on this bag? I only have until tomorrow to return it.

Thanks!



cpsocal said:


> Hi all,
> Wondering if I could get some help authenticating a Small SDJ. I purchased one used (https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...n-leather-burgundy-calfskin-satchel/20684253/) and upon receiving it I noticed there are a few differences from the medium size one I have (that I know for sure is authentic because I purchased it new). I don't know if I'm being paranoid or if there are differences between style years:
> 
> 1) The lining is not suede, it's black leather. Similarly the key and interior pocket zipper has a black leather tab. The interior sides don't appear as neatly done as my medium size bag (which has suede)
> 2) The date code printed inside the pocket seems to be printed in two different fonts (see pic). The last two digits "15" seem to be larger
> 3) The dimensions also seem a little off. From the "Ultimate" guide I found on this site, it looks like the width is supposed to be 6.4 inches. The width on this bag is just under 6 inches. https://www.purseblog.com/guides/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/
> 
> Would love your input! Thanks!





cpsocal said:


> a few more pics....


----------



## sunshineandlollipops

Hi Saint Laurent experts! Can one of you pretty please help me authenticate this Nano Sac de jour bag for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## viadeeana

Item: Saint laurent sac de jour
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Foreverredsoles
Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...-croc-embossed-nano-sac-de-jour-crossbody-bag
Comments: Hey Corame, I need your help again! This is a consigner but I am sure they are authentic but there are some many good replica out there that it doesn't hurt to get another opinion. All photos are in the link!


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> More photos...
> Item: Large Soft Envelope bag.
> Thanks!



These photos wont update(only the first ones).


----------



## corame

mateng04 said:


> More photos...
> Item: Large Soft Envelope bag.
> Thanks!



Ok. I see them now. But I need the code inside the bag and the prints inside the bag.


----------



## corame

Nicole24 said:


> I’ve never use PurseForum before... so idk if I’m doing this right but can someone please authenticate this YSL Backpack?? Is it worth it or not…?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053168
> View attachment 4053169
> View attachment 4053170
> View attachment 4053171
> 
> 
> Reference : 5620812
> 
> Here’s the link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cotton-saint-laurent-backpack-5620812.shtml
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It looks good here. You can post your own pics upon receoving it. Pls dont forget about the link if you will do it.


----------



## corame

cpsocal said:


> Hi Corame,
> Could you please give me an opinion on this bag? I only have until tomorrow to return it.
> 
> Thanks!



To be honest, it looks ok in these pictures. Could you take your OWN pictures ?


----------



## corame

cpsocal said:


> Hi Corame,
> Could you please give me an opinion on this bag? I only have until tomorrow to return it.
> 
> Thanks!



Also, AGAIN, I said so many times that On Tradesy it’s like a ultimate guide for fakes...so many there. I stopped authenticating items from there due to this reason.


----------



## corame

sunshineandlollipops said:


> Hi Saint Laurent experts! Can one of you pretty please help me authenticate this Nano Sac de jour bag for me? Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4053329
> View attachment 4053331
> View attachment 4053332
> View attachment 4053333



Not enough pics.


----------



## corame

viadeeana said:


> Item: Saint laurent sac de jour
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Foreverredsoles
> Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...-croc-embossed-nano-sac-de-jour-crossbody-bag
> Comments: Hey Corame, I need your help again! This is a consigner but I am sure they are authentic but there are some many good replica out there that it doesn't hurt to get another opinion. All photos are in the link!



Authentic


----------



## Jwbakir

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
Seller: Vitoria.finds
Item number: 142775391783
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142775391783
Comment:  Hello,  Can someone help me authenticate this item please?  Thank you so much!


----------



## viadeeana

Thanks so much love! Really appreciate the time and effort into helping us out!


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## sunshineandlollipops

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour
Listing Number: FMR392035.0617
Seller: JS
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano/1343446706
Comments: Please help authenticate this, pictures below:


----------



## Daphdaphdaph

Please help authenticate a bag for me..

Item: yves Saint Laurent clutch SAC DE JOUR 
Seller: gracieluong
Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/166329738


----------



## cpsocal

corame said:


> Also, AGAIN, I said so many times that On Tradesy it’s like a ultimate guide for fakes...so many there. I stopped authenticating items from there due to this reason.


Oh I didn't know that about Tradesy. Thanks for the info. The pictures I posted here are the ones I took myself (not taken from the listing). You think it looks good though?


----------



## tunaunagi

Can you please authenticate this YSL high school bag?
Thank you!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-highschool-bag-5ae8b7869d20f028fc21bfd1


----------



## mateng04

corame said:


> Ok. I see them now. But I need the code inside the bag and the prints inside the bag.


Hi Corame
I wonder where the serial number is located inside for the envelope bag. Oh never mind I found it.


----------



## sunshineandlollipops

corame said:


> Not enough pics.



Hi Corame, I posted again, see below, I have to let the seller know asap, I would love your opinion as soon as you can: 

Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour
Listing Number: FMR392035.0617
Seller: JS
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano/1343446706
Comments: Please help authenticate this, pictures below:


----------



## tunaunagi

tunaunagi said:


> Can you please authenticate this YSL high school bag?
> Thank you!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-highschool-bag-5ae8b7869d20f028fc21bfd1



These are the date code the seller provided. She said it was very hard to take a pic of it. Hope this is enough to authenticate!

Thank you, corame!


----------



## MandyT<3

Item: saint laurent monogram wallet on chain
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-5520870.shtml
Comments: I've purchased the bag. Could you please help me authenticate. Photos attached below Thanks!


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators, 

Could you help me authenticate this bag: 

Item: Authentic Ysl monogram black chevron crossbag

Serial no: i can’t seem to read it but looks like GNR393792-0415(made in Italy)

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292549226842

Seller: sandi_1313

Comments: seller has 100% positive feedbacks. It says that bag has a receipt from fashionphile. I don’t know whether photos in the link will suffice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## IlB101

Hi, can you pls authenticate this item for me - plssss! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183211827569


----------



## hahehihohoo

Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LEATHER CLUTCH
Listing Number:
Seller: monicashalynn
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-YSL-LEATHER-CLUTCH-5aee6eaa31a376dfc2fc414d
Comments: I need your help! I'm trying to buy this clutch but do not know whether it is real or replica. Please authenticate this item !


----------



## northla

Please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## corame

Jwbakir said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
> Seller: Vitoria.finds
> Item number: 142775391783
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142775391783
> Comment:  Hello,  Can someone help me authenticate this item please?  Thank you so much!



Looks good


----------



## corame

sunshineandlollipops said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Nano Sac De Jour
> Listing Number: FMR392035.0617
> Seller: JS
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano/1343446706
> Comments: Please help authenticate this, pictures below:



Need to see more pics and you can also send the receipr again but with clear view so I can send it at verification.


----------



## corame

Daphdaphdaph said:


> Please help authenticate a bag for me..
> 
> Item: yves Saint Laurent clutch SAC DE JOUR
> Seller: gracieluong
> Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/166329738



Looks good. Need your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

tunaunagi said:


> Can you please authenticate this YSL high school bag?
> Thank you!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-highschool-bag-5ae8b7869d20f028fc21bfd1



Need more pics(details, codes, front pic with the prints etc).


----------



## corame

MandyT<3 said:


> Item: saint laurent monogram wallet on chain
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-saint-laurent-handbag-5520870.shtml
> Comments: I've purchased the bag. Could you please help me authenticate. Photos attached below Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057899
> View attachment 4057900
> View attachment 4057901
> View attachment 4057902
> View attachment 4057903



Looks good.


----------



## corame

mjdm said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Authentic Ysl monogram black chevron crossbag
> 
> Serial no: i can’t seem to read it but looks like GNR393792-0415(made in Italy)
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292549226842
> 
> Seller: sandi_1313
> 
> Comments: seller has 100% positive feedbacks. It says that bag has a receipt from fashionphile. I don’t know whether photos in the link will suffice.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Looks good.


----------



## corame

hahehihohoo said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC YSL LEATHER CLUTCH
> Listing Number:
> Seller: monicashalynn
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-YSL-LEATHER-CLUTCH-5aee6eaa31a376dfc2fc414d
> Comments: I need your help! I'm trying to buy this clutch but do not know whether it is real or replica. Please authenticate this item !



Show me a direct link.


----------



## mjdm

corame said:


> Looks good.



Thank you so much


----------



## maymay11

Hi Corame can you please take a look at this bag for me. 

Item: YSL College bag medium SHW

Seller: janstan1987

Ebay Item number: 323244818499

Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...818499?hash=item4b42e48043:g:t1EAAOSwadda8CVT

Comments: snap button closure doesn’t have the saint laurent word engraved on it. The snap button itself also doesn’t have the little groove at the top which i have seen on many ysl college bag. Although seller states this bag was purchased in 2015, could that be why? Its an older model? THANK YOU!


----------



## Susantn81

Hi Please authenticate this item.

Thank you in advance!

Item: N/A
Listing Number: ( not an ebay item)
Seller: friend
Link: none
Comments: this item is from a friend of mine but she’s not sure if its authentic because she got it from her ex bf as a gift.

Please authenticate... much appreciated!


----------



## fashion16

Can someone please help authenticate?

Large monogram matelasse shoulder bag

Seller:rebag.com (NYC based reseller) 

Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...l-matelasse-chevron-leather-large648825105486


----------



## LenaK

Hi Dear ladies 
Happy Mother's Day!
Can You please help me to figure out if the bag bellow is an authentic Saint
 Laurent Bag?!

Item: Saint Laurent Large Monogram Chsin Bag
Listing: private seller
I'm concerned about its serial number, but I'm not very familiar with YSL in general, would love to hear Your Professional opinion! TIA!


----------



## annaapb

Hi, I've recently bought this YSL monogramme chain wallet pre-loved, but something seems off about it, and I would really appreciate if someone could take a look at it! Especially the edges and the way the ysl hardware is jammed deep into the leather, worries me. I've bought it at a danish secondhand website so I can't give you a link, listing number etc, I hope that's ok.
I am so worried that I've bought a fake :/


----------



## maymay11

Susantn81 said:


> Hi Please authenticate this item.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: N/A
> Listing Number: ( not an ebay item)
> Seller: friend
> Link: none
> Comments: this item is from a friend of mine but she’s not sure if its authentic because she got it from her ex bf as a gift.
> 
> Please authenticate... much appreciated!



It looks fake to me.... but im not an expert. Lets see what Corame says.


----------



## buihongphuc16

hi! I have got one YSL sunset croc bag mini size, plz check authentic certificate for me? I don't know it fake or real? plz help me, thank you so much


----------



## Kim O'Meara

View attachment 4067990
View attachment 4067991
View attachment 4067997
View attachment 4067995

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi there,
Once again I hope you might be able to help me please.


View attachment 4067990
View attachment 4067991
View attachment 4067992
View attachment 4067995


I am looking at purchasing a new but not new YSL handbag found on eBay and would love to hear if you think it checks out. I have never seen one in this colour and the style is new to me (I have 2 x Muse 2).

The details are:

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Sac Le Sixieme Chain Bag Listing Number: 282960087139
Seller: joee1166
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/yves-saint-laurent-bag/282960087139?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=cd9c67d00c1b49ae8b1e98eafc44c3f2&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=232759329136&itm=282960087139&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
Comments: She says there is no ID code inside but guarantees it is authentic. I'm too novice to know, I am inclined to believe her but since I haven't seen this bag in red anywhere else I would appreciate any feedback from expert eyes


----------



## hahehihohoo

Item: YSL Belle De Jour Clutch
Listing Number:
Seller: aabe4337
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Belle-De-Jour-Cluth/112975987006?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: I need your help! I'm trying to buy this clutch but do not know whether it is real or replica. Please authenticate this item !


----------



## wantthatbagbadly

Item: YSL Medium College Bag
Listing Number: NOT APPLICABLE
Seller: Friend of a friend
Link: NOT APPLICABLE
Comments: Just bought this item. And I asked for return policy. There is so I need this authenticated


----------



## whalejasmine

Hi Please authenticate this item. much appreciated!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent large monogram Niki black leather bag
Listing Number: 222932993925
Seller: hot_couture1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-NWT-Y...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: the logo of this item is different from most of ysl bag

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheung22wingyan

Please help me authenticate! PART 1
Item: Kate croc embossed flyer corrigeee peinture
Seller: star8fashion
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112531032330
Comments: already inquired: missing receipt, no box, drawstring looks a bit odd on the dustbag. No sample leather piece. These are the only pictures can be provided. The serial number is too tight to take photos... but it exist. Going to meet up in person to pick up the bag but what should I inspect in real life to help authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## Cheung22wingyan

Second part: with more photos. Thank you again


----------



## gerrdaa

Hello everyone!
I purchased a YSL West Hollywood bag while I was on holiday in Prague, from a store that carried more than one luxury brand, but it was on the same street as Prada and Gucci, so it seemed reputable (I paid 1680EUR) This is my first ever designer bag.
 After further inspection I feel like it may be a fake.. I can't seem to find too much about this particular model online, I hope you guys could help me. Here she is :


----------



## gerrdaa

Some more pictures.. Thank you


----------



## gerrdaa

I really need your help ( Please someone take a look at my pictures


----------



## forent27

Hii Uathenticator,
do you mind to help me authenticate this bag
Item: St Laurent Sac De jour Nano
Listing Number:
Seller: adore09
Link: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nano-153977452/
Comments: the seller claim its authentic bag, can you please help me..
Thank you very much


----------



## LovetheLux

LovetheLux said:


> Hello authenticators, might I have your opinion on this YSL? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045863
> View attachment 4045864
> View attachment 4045865
> View attachment 4045866
> View attachment 4045867
> View attachment 4045868
> View attachment 4045869


Dear authenticators, can you please take a look of this YSL? Thank you


----------



## GetShorty

Item: Sac Du Jour Small/Mini?
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Ebay: teamsleepfan1
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...rentrq:7367aac11630aad0c400a2d4fffd0d0c|iid:1

Comments: Hi I am new to TPF and interested in purchasing this bag, please can you authenticate for me? Thank you


----------



## mmmich_xo

hello please help to authenticate. 
Listing number:  
eBay item number:
163056913581
Seller: nirefbejon7
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/163056913581
Comments: hi! Please can someone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## Elizabeth gee

Hi I'm new at this. I hope someone can help me. I need help to see if the shoes I purchased are real. I bought them off tradesy.com. 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## xdeborahS2

Hello 
I’m new here and i need some help with this bag please! 
Item: Sac Du Jour Small supple 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Tjmaxx retail store 

It did t come with keys and authenticity card.











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello


----------



## clairemont

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Y Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: Not provided by Carousell
Seller: authenticbagahere
Link: https://carousell.com/authenticbagshere/
Comments: Help me to authenticate this wallet because it doesn't come with the origianl dustbag because the seller said that it was lost.


----------



## Sundaypancakes

corame said:


> Need to see the code inside the bag and the sides (inside) in strong light.



Hi Corame,

Here you go! I’ve only added picture of the insides and unfortunately, not the code. The code is behind the label and if I pull it too hard, I might rip it off as it’s sewn tight in. However, the code reads PNK 398711 0816. Does it look good or bad so far? Thanks!


----------



## mr.b

Hi guys,

could you please help me with this one? I'm after this one for a while now but it's so hard to find.

Item: Saint Laurent Camera Bag
Listing Number: 183237057717
Seller: n300lan
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183237057717?ul_noapp=true
Comments: It's from ebay so naturally one can't be sure. I was told that dustbag was misplaced.

I'd really appreciate your reply.
Many Thanks


----------



## Gengen08

Hello members and authenticators. Can someone please authenticate this YSL crossbody bag for me before buying it from a friend?? Thank you so much in advance. Appreciate your time.


----------



## sunflower728

*Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so SO much in advance for your help. You guys are the best 

Item*: Sac Du Jour 2-Way Handbag Shoulder Bag Black
*Listing Number*: 113012065115
*Seller*: astion-brandvalue01 on ebay (https://www.ebay.com/usr/astion-brandvalue01?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-SAINT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:


----------



## sunflower728

*Item*: Sac du Jour
*Listing Number*: 246024
*Seller*: Fashionphile
*Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-nano-sac-de-jour-beige-246024
*Comments*:


----------



## missalrac

pls help me authenticate my new ysl bag bought it from japan tho im not sure of the authenticity


----------



## missalrac

additional photos


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Please authenticate, thanks!
Item: YSL WOC
Listing Number: 132635698180
Seller: shuckmshuck
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: NIL


----------



## JJNC

Hello! I'm new and I need your expert help in authenticating this bag: 

Item: YSL Saint Laurent chyc cabas matte black
Listing Number: 160992127
Seller: munstershupper
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/ysl-saint-laurent-chyc-cabas-matte-black-160992127
Comments: I'm a first time buyer

Thank you!


----------



## babesnstuds

Hi everyone, I’ve never bought anything from Mercari before but I’ve been thinking of getting a toy loulou and this is a good price! Thanks so much in advance! 

Item: Saint Laurent Toy Loulou Monogram Bag

Listing number: 34466237552

Seller: coco: https://www.mercari.com/u/994256204/

Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m34466237552/


----------



## Amber09

Item: YSL medium black sunset bag
Listing number: 23323674
Seller: melovesluxury
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...nogram-black-leather-cross-body-bag/23323674/
Comment: first time buyer.


----------



## devil9

Hi all, I just registered as newbie as I need urgent help. I’m finalising a SDJ baby as gift for wifey. Saw the bag earlier but wasn’t comfortable to commit as I couldn’t locate the serial number on it. 

My ques is where do I look for the serial number on a SDJ? It has the authenticity card & if I recall its 311321 (yr 2013). It doesn’t have its original black box but it doesn’t have the black dust bag.

Price wise it’s really a good buy. Unused.

Please help as I need to confirm whether I wish to proceed as there another buyer awaiting final confirmation. Hence the rush/panic


----------



## devil9

*correction : it comes with the black dust bag.


----------



## devil9

Sorry I didn’t take any pics earlier of the viewing as it was done at a petrol station hence not the most convenient place for thorough inspection.

Primarily, I wish to know if there is a serial number on the SDJ bag itself & if yes where to locate it. Thx in advance forummers.


----------



## devil9

Ok I wasn’t comfortable to commit when I couldn’t locate serial number on the bag. Anyway hope someone can still guide me where to look for it (as reference) as I wish still to buy for wifey.

after my further reading in this forum, I found similar serial number ie 311213 on the card(typo in my first posting) on page 1044 which has been identified as fake.


----------



## vanessa72

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Kate in black textured leather
Comments: I purchased this bag a few weeks ago, and it came with the bag,
box, dust bag and authenticity card, but no receipt. The seller claimed that it was purchased in Paris, however a week later I saw the same ad being posted. This made me question the authenticity of the bag, and the seller lied about the ad being posted again. I would really appreciate your help authenticating this bag. If it is not authenticate, the seller has definitely tried to scam others.

 Does anyone know of reputable authentication sites in Australia?
The bag is quite small, and there is an embossed code behind the leather pocket, but was unable to take a clear photo of it.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## juicygirl82

Hello, I bought this bag from a private seller and just got it today. I was hoping to get it authenticated please  Since I bought it from a private seller, I don't have a link to a site.

Serial number is 410468. thanks in advance!


----------



## Winwin_2007

Hi! I want to buy this bag ,could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!

Item:YSL Bag
Item number:172670509
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/172670509

More photos from the seller:


----------



## devil9

vanessa72 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Kate in black textured leather
> Comments: I purchased this bag a few weeks ago, and it came with the bag,
> box, dust bag and authenticity card, but no receipt. The seller claimed that it was purchased in Paris, however a week later I saw the same ad being posted. This made me question the authenticity of the bag, and the seller lied about the ad being posted again. I would really appreciate your help authenticating this bag. If it is not authenticate, the seller has definitely tried to scam others.
> 
> Does anyone know of reputable authentication sites in Australia?
> The bag is quite small, and there is an embossed code behind the leather pocket, but was unable to take a clear photo of it.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 4085059
> View attachment 4085060
> View attachment 4085061
> View attachment 4085062
> View attachment 4085063
> View attachment 4085064
> View attachment 4085065
> View attachment 4085066
> View attachment 4085067
> View attachment 4085068


Sorry but based on my own research, bag probably fake. U can refer to my posting whereby serial numbers are same. Sorry that u have purchased.


----------



## Valentinoz

Item:SAINT LAURENT YSL monogram college medium chain bag all black edition
Listing number:232791848263
Seller:fashionshohop
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Sa...848263?hash=item363379b547:g:MOAAAOSwQolbExmG

Comment:Hello guys can you please authenticate this handbag ? I would really appreciate it ❤️


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello please please if someone could authenticate? 
Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT college medium monogram
Listing Number:263733746794
Seller:chinniwxwfzle_7
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...746794?hash=item3d67c19c6a:g:ol4AAOSwq4lbE6PG
Comments: please if you can authenticate this bag it’s will be my first luxury handbag and
I really would like your help..


----------



## sloan_s

Hi ladies,
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Belle de Jour (2013) Patent Leather Clutch in Nude 
Listing Number: 253656602301
Seller: rachetlabby
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Bell...sh=item3b0f1c96bd:g:9bgAAOSwetxbDc3Q#shpCntId
Comments: This would be my first YSL purchase. Would buy in store but this style is discontinued!  Any help authenticating this item would be much appreciated.


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

Can you authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Chic Ladies Black Croc Leather YSL Saint Laurent Handbag Clutch

Seller: dollynoir

Listing no: 323277599444

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323277599444

Comments: I requested for photos of the inside, tag/serial number. Unfortunately she cant find the serial tag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I hope the photos in the link and the attached will suffice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Abbie Morales

Hi there, I just bought this YSL bag from ssense.com. I was hoping to get some help on authenticating it since this is my first ysl bag and purchase from the site. Hope to hear from some of the great people on here 
Item: YSL sunset wallet on chain in beige
Listing Number: 181418F048070Seller: SSense
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/beige-sunset-chain-wallet-bag/2581188


----------



## Evelyn Stockinger

Hey, 
I bought this bag, and I'm not sure if it's authentic. I hope you can help me. It has no exterior slot pocket, that's why I think it can't be authentic. Please help me, I already bought it.


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hey can you help me to authenticate this bag please ? 
It’s YSL monogram collage large bag


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hello, can you help me Authenticate this bag ?

YSL POUCHE


----------



## vivilamoda

Hello Ladies, i need your help for this College bag  

Thank you in advance!

Item: N/A
Listing Number: ( not an eBay item)
Seller: private seller
Link: none
Comments: I got this College bag from a private seller but I have doubts because the button claps is not engraved. Could someone help me?


----------



## vivilamoda

other pics... thank you


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hey it’s me again. Sorry I forgot to say that I don’t have a link as I already purchased the bag. Can you please help me authenticate it ? 
YSL MONOGRAM college medium.


----------



## TheSiszeEffect

Dear YSL Lovers!

I spotted this beauty and need your help to authenticate it.

Item: YSL Classic medium College monogram bag
Seller: pricelikewisesmart
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/142827552437

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Carol U

item: Saint Laurent Monogram New Ew Double Face Leopard Cabas Black Leather & Suede Tote.
seller: Rose
listing number: not sure
link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...-cabas-black-leather-and-suede-tote/23247968/

Measurements: 16"L x 4"W x 11"H
Item #:22814183

Hi! Could someone please take a look at this bag, and let me know your thoughts. 
I bought this bag on April, this year, and I'm not sure if it's authentic and I start doubting the authenticity after the purchase. The serial number is printed, not engraved, the pouch zipper is not embossed, and the size of the pouch is a slight longer than the other bags I seen..
Can anyone help me with these questions? 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Randell Giel

Hi guys! Can you please help me authenticate this YSL Y CLUTCH that I got from a bag pawnshop. Thank you in advance!!!!
 ☺️☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Starbucks_girl

Item: YSL College medium
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate my first YSL bag.


----------



## MBLove

Hello, may I please have this authenticated?

Item: *Saint Laurent Large Collège Bag*
Listing Number:  236339
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...n-large-college-monogram-satchel-black-236339
Comments: This is the first time I bought a pre-loved bag from YSL. Received it in the mail today, please let me know if you need personal images of the bag. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

MBLove said:


> Hello, may I please have this authenticated?
> 
> Item: *Saint Laurent Large Collège Bag*
> Listing Number:  236339
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...n-large-college-monogram-satchel-black-236339
> Comments: This is the first time I bought a pre-loved bag from YSL. Received it in the mail today, please let me know if you need personal images of the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fashionphile is known as a reputable seller. The bag looks good. Still post your own pictures when you get it.


----------



## corame

Starbucks_girl said:


> Item: YSL College medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate my first YSL bag.
> View attachment 4098744
> View attachment 4098757
> View attachment 4098759
> View attachment 4098760
> View attachment 4098761
> View attachment 4098762
> View attachment 4098763
> View attachment 4098765
> View attachment 4098776



Looks good. I would like to see the code as well.


----------



## corame

Randell Giel said:


> Hi guys! Can you please help me authenticate this YSL Y CLUTCH that I got from a bag pawnshop. Thank you in advance!!!!
> [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Fake.


----------



## corame

Carol U said:


> item: Saint Laurent Monogram New Ew Double Face Leopard Cabas Black Leather & Suede Tote.
> seller: Rose
> listing number: not sure
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...-cabas-black-leather-and-suede-tote/23247968/
> 
> Measurements: 16"L x 4"W x 11"H
> Item #:22814183
> 
> Hi! Could someone please take a look at this bag, and let me know your thoughts.
> I bought this bag on April, this year, and I'm not sure if it's authentic and I start doubting the authenticity after the purchase. The serial number is printed, not engraved, the pouch zipper is not embossed, and the size of the pouch is a slight longer than the other bags I seen..
> Can anyone help me with these questions?
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098267
> View attachment 4098268
> View attachment 4098276
> View attachment 4098275
> View attachment 4098274
> View attachment 4098273
> View attachment 4098269
> View attachment 4098270
> View attachment 4098271
> View attachment 4098272
> View attachment 4098273
> View attachment 4098274
> View attachment 4098275
> View attachment 4098276
> View attachment 4098267
> View attachment 4098268
> View attachment 4098269
> View attachment 4098270
> View attachment 4098271
> View attachment 4098272
> View attachment 4098273
> View attachment 4098274
> View attachment 4098275
> View attachment 4098276
> View attachment 4098267
> View attachment 4098268
> View attachment 4098269
> View attachment 4098270
> View attachment 4098271
> View attachment 4098272
> View attachment 4098273
> View attachment 4098274
> View attachment 4098275
> View attachment 4098276
> View attachment 4098267
> View attachment 4098268
> View attachment 4098269
> View attachment 4098270
> View attachment 4098271
> View attachment 4098272
> View attachment 4098273
> View attachment 4098274



Fake


----------



## corame

TheSiszeEffect said:


> Dear YSL Lovers!
> 
> I spotted this beauty and need your help to authenticate it.
> 
> Item: YSL Classic medium College monogram bag
> Seller: pricelikewisesmart
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/142827552437
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance



Fake


----------



## corame

vivilamoda said:


> Hello Ladies, i need your help for this College bag
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: N/A
> Listing Number: ( not an eBay item)
> Seller: private seller
> Link: none
> Comments: I got this College bag from a private seller but I have doubts because the button claps is not engraved. Could someone help me?
> View attachment 4093035
> View attachment 4093036
> View attachment 4093037
> View attachment 4093038
> View attachment 4093039
> View attachment 4093040
> View attachment 4093044
> View attachment 4093045
> View attachment 4093046
> View attachment 4093049



Looks good.


----------



## corame

KarolinaBot said:


> Hello, can you help me Authenticate this bag ?
> 
> YSL POUCHE



Not enough photos.


----------



## corame

Evelyn Stockinger said:


> Hey,
> I bought this bag, and I'm not sure if it's authentic. I hope you can help me. It has no exterior slot pocket, that's why I think it can't be authentic. Please help me, I already bought it.



It looks bad.


----------



## corame

Abbie Morales said:


> Hi there, I just bought this YSL bag from ssense.com. I was hoping to get some help on authenticating it since this is my first ysl bag and purchase from the site. Hope to hear from some of the great people on here
> Item: YSL sunset wallet on chain in beige
> Listing Number: 181418F048070Seller: SSense
> Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/beige-sunset-chain-wallet-bag/2581188
> View attachment 4090291
> 
> View attachment 4090292
> View attachment 4090293
> View attachment 4090294
> View attachment 4090295
> View attachment 4090296
> View attachment 4090297
> View attachment 4090298



Looks good.


----------



## KarolinaBot

KarolinaBot said:


> Hey it’s me again. Sorry I forgot to say that I don’t have a link as I already purchased the bag. Can you please help me authenticate it ?
> YSL MONOGRAM college medium.



Can you please reply to this thread ?

This is one more picture.


----------



## MBLove

corame said:


> Fashionphile is known as a reputable seller. The bag looks good. Still post your own pictures when you get it.



Got to give it to people that take pictures of bags, because that was hard! I appreciate you taking a look. Please let me know if you need additional pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## Starbucks_girl

Starbucks_girl said:


> Item: YSL College medium
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate my first YSL bag.
> View attachment 4098744
> View attachment 4098757
> View attachment 4098759
> View attachment 4098760
> View attachment 4098761
> View attachment 4098762
> View attachment 4098763
> View attachment 4098765
> View attachment 4098776



Additional picture of the serial. Thank you for your time to look through this


----------



## vivilamoda

corame said:


> Looks good.


thank you


----------



## Jenny Nhi

Hi everyone,
Im new here so if I make any mistakes please kindly disregard. 
Can you please help me authenticate the following bag. 

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Nano smooth calfskin leather
Listing Number: Im not sure what this is
Seller: Is from a facebook group for YSL addicted
Link: n/a
Comments: thank you so much for the help!


----------



## corame

KarolinaBot said:


> Can you please reply to this thread ?
> 
> This is one more picture.



Looks good. Take for me a picture at each side pls.


----------



## corame

MBLove said:


> View attachment 4099823
> View attachment 4099824
> View attachment 4099829
> View attachment 4099831
> View attachment 4099832
> View attachment 4099833
> View attachment 4099834
> View attachment 4099827
> View attachment 4099828
> View attachment 4099842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to give it to people that take pictures of bags, because that was hard! I appreciate you taking a look. Please let me know if you need additional pictures.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, with the code pls. It’s not clear.


----------



## corame

Starbucks_girl said:


> Additional picture of the serial. Thank you for your time to look through this
> 
> View attachment 4100153



Looks good.


----------



## corame

Jenny Nhi said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new here so if I make any mistakes please kindly disregard.
> Can you please help me authenticate the following bag.
> 
> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Nano smooth calfskin leather
> Listing Number: Im not sure what this is
> Seller: Is from a facebook group for YSL addicted
> Link: n/a
> Comments: thank you so much for the help!



Need to see close up picture with all the corners(inside outside), all prints (close up look).


----------



## MBLove

Thanks. 


corame said:


> Yes, with the code pls. It’s not clear.


----------



## Jenny Nhi

corame said:


> Need to see close up picture with all the corners(inside outside), all prints (close up look).



Thank you for the reply
Here are more pics, I hope this help.


----------



## Hector Quintero

Item: YSLfuschia purse
Seller: sonkodojly-2
Comments: purchased and would like opinion of authenticity.  Thank you everyone!
First time poster.  I'll attempt a better photo of the stamp.


----------



## Hector Quintero

Hector Quintero said:


> Item: YSLfuschia purse
> Seller: sonkodojly-2
> Comments: purchased and would like opinion of authenticity.  Thank you everyone!
> First time poster.  I'll attempt a better photo of the stamp.


----------



## corame

Ladies, I’m getting a lot of messages and emails regarding all those listings of 490-500$ BUY IT NOW prices on ebay (most of them are ysl college bags etc). THOSE ARE FAKE ITEMS ! Pls be aware ! Always check sellers feedback and history (years, experience as a seller). 
This bag even in outlets isn’t that cheap so pls do not buy and pls REPORT any listing with a 450$ buy it now price from ebay and a 0 feedback seller. Let’s take them down ! 
Anything that looks suspicious, post here to be authenticated !


----------



## Adeline Nyo

Hihi YSL experts , need help here . I bought a YSL bag recently . I was alittle disappointed when I receive it .
Can help to authentic? Pls ? 
Thank you for your time .


----------



## Adeline Nyo

2 more photos .
Thanks all to help Is this YSL medium college bag authentic?


----------



## KarolinaBot

corame said:


> Looks good. Take for me a picture at each side pls.


----------



## KarolinaBot

corame said:


> Looks good. Take for me a picture at each side pls.


----------



## TommyH

Got a Blazer its okay to Post it ? Or is this forum only for Bags ? THX


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hello, can you authenticate the bag that I bought for me please ?


----------



## KarolinaBot

KarolinaBot said:


> Hello, can you authenticate the bag that I bought for me please ?





KarolinaBot said:


> Hello, can you authenticate the bag that I bought for me please ?


----------



## KarolinaBot

.


----------



## Kloveee

Item: SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Matelasse Chevron Monogram Chain Wallet Black
Listing number: 258371
Seller: ?
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...MI7u34kt3g2wIVwUOGCh0vHwqtEAkYDCABEgKdsPD_BwE

Please authenticate when you get the chance, thanks!

https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...I7u34kt3g2wIVwUOGCh0vHwqtEAkYDCABEgKdsPD_BwE#


----------



## Sundaypancakes

Massha said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Here you go! I’ve only added picture of the insides and unfortunately, not the code. The code is behind the label and if I pull it too hard, I might rip it off as it’s sewn tight in. However, the code reads PNK 398711 0816. Does it look good or bad so far? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4076059
> View attachment 4076060
> 
> View attachment 4076055
> View attachment 4076056



Hi @corame  Not sure if I’ve seen your reply on this. Appreciate you taking the time to help!


----------



## iamnina

Item: YSL Black Wallet on Chain
Listing Number:
Seller: Kamille
Link: Please see pictures posted
Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## mr.b

Hi guys,

could you please help me with authentication of the below camera bag?
Many thanks





mr.b said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> could you please help me with this one? I'm after this one for a while now but it's so hard to find.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Camera Bag
> Listing Number: 183237057717
> Seller: n300lan
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183237057717?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: It's from ebay so naturally one can't be sure. I was told that dustbag was misplaced.
> 
> I'd really appreciate your reply.
> Many Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4076967
> View attachment 4076968
> View attachment 4076969
> View attachment 4076970
> View attachment 4076971
> View attachment 4076972
> View attachment 4076973
> View attachment 4076974


----------



## Adeline Nyo

Adeline Nyo said:


> Hihi YSL experts , need help here . I bought a YSL bag recently . I was alittle disappointed when I receive it .
> Can help to authentic? Pls ?
> Thank you for your time .



Hi @corame : This is from a private seller and I had already bought it . Appreciate you taking the time to help to authentic it soon. Thanks


----------



## haute-mess

Item: YSL envelope bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: private seller
Link: Please see pictures below
Comments: hey ladies what do you think? is this authentic? thank you


----------



## wklz

Hey !

I just bought this bag I would like to know your thoughts on this 

Thanks!


----------



## NataliesRose

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NataliesRose

I am sorry I forgot to put the name in the title. This is my first time. Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Katielouxxx

Hi, I am looking at buying this bag and hoping you can tell me if it is authentic or not. Thank you in advance 

Ysl large college bag grey
http://depop.com/annawalas/annawalas-saint-laurent-college-bag-large


----------



## Jess288

Item: YSL College bag in Medium 
Help! I bought this bag off an ebay seller and I'm afraid that it is a fake.  Please help me authenticate.


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies,
could you please check on this Downtown for me? It is a private seller.

Thank you!


----------



## Arina777333

Item: Yves Saint Laurent sac de jour bag
Comments: please tell me this real or fake?


----------



## Tiffanyyy

Item: YSL Studded Bag
Listing Number: (on Carousell app)
Seller: ailin
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/ysl-stud...20&ref_reqId=kqPLdJIhq3GAYC2YZpu9sykL0VxBmQdo
Comments: Bought in Singapore (Orchard Road). Seller says she cannot locate the serial number on the bag. Could it be in the inside pocket? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nrw88

Can someone help me authenticate this Saint Laurent bag I bought on ebay.

Here is the old listing and below are pictures of the bag
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...ViMk%2F4mc1PCK3Suvd6Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
View attachment 4116689

Thanks!!!


----------



## nrw88

nrw88 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Saint Laurent bag I bought on ebay.
> 
> Here is the old listing and below are pictures of the bag
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-MOnogrammed-Purse-/323308852785?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ipLBGzJTViMk%2F4mc1PCK3Suvd6Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 4116689
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116695
> View attachment 4116696
> View attachment 4116698
> View attachment 4116700
> View attachment 4116701
> View attachment 4116702
> View attachment 4116703
> View attachment 4116704
> View attachment 4116708


It did not come with a dust bag or cards and I can’t find the serial number but was also not sure where to look


----------



## Rumeza

Item: YSL Belle Du Jour Nude Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Being sold by an officemate
Link:
Comments: just want 2nd opinion about the authenticity of this clutch bag

There's what looks like a serial number inside the pocket.


----------



## Kim45

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de jour, 421863 B682U 1000
Link: http://mitem.auction.co.kr/vip?itemNo=b360944914
(detailed view: http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B360944914)
Seller: luxboy

Hello, I've recently bought a sac de jour baby grained leather in black with antic black hardware (condition:new). The price was reasonably good; about $1800; if only it is authentic. The thing is, I constantly worry whether what I've bought is an authentic one or a good replica. I started to worry even before seeing the bag since the dust bag had SAINT LAURENT only; without PARIS. I went through thread and gathered dusk bag could differ in different time period. And upon seeing the quality of the leather, I eased my mind a bit, however, then I realized the serial number inside the inner pouch  was attached so deep inside that it can't be seen easily. I find it logically quite odd to sew serial number unless it has reason not to be seen.  I tried to look inside and guess it's AR 6421863 0617? But not too sure. Could you take a look at my bag and tell me if it's authentic? It would really help me so, so much. Thank you.






























    ( difficult to read but I think it says AR 6421863 0617)   













I am bad at taking photos. I tried to take many but if you need more, feel free to reply me. Not just about about photos, if there's anything I should provide more, feel free to tell me  Thank you.


----------



## Kim45

Kim45 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de jour, 421863 B682U 1000
> I tried to look inside and guess it's AR 6421863 0617? But not too sure.



I tried again and it might be AFS 421863 0617.


----------



## annaapb

annaapb said:


> Hi, I've recently bought this YSL monogramme chain wallet pre-loved, but something seems off about it, and I would really appreciate if someone could take a look at it! Especially the edges and the way the ysl hardware is jammed deep into the leather, worries me. I've bought it at a danish secondhand website so I can't give you a link, listing number etc, I hope that's ok.
> I am so worried that I've bought a fake :/



I still really need help with this! Please help if you can


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this YSL college medium bag I recently bought.


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone please help me authenticate these Tribute sandals? thanks!

name: YSL tribute
number: 302786243838
seller: martin1233fr
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...243838?hash=item467f776cfe:g:hVoAAOSwSixbM~Pt


----------



## Esther Gallarday

YSL  Black Patent Leather Capri Shoulder Bag
191843 212792
I found this thrifting (for $6) and I think it's real, but have come across lots of fakes before.
 I saw one of these on this thread and it looked very similar, but it wasn't patent leather.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## sh0811

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Small Wallet On Chain
Listing Number: 273329636213
Seller: veronica_zm
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Saint-...636213?hash=item3fa3b74375:g:QJYAAOSwb5JbJJtJ
Comments: Please authenticate!


----------



## Fab099

Hi Authenticators! Please help me authenticate this bag.
Item Name: 
*Vintage Ysl Triangle Flap-ysl Brown Leather Shoulder Bag*
Listing Number: 112819691985
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ysl-...houlder-Bag-/112819691985?txnId=1831884120001
Seller:
pmi.us.8nnbbum


----------



## forent27

hello authenticator,
could you help me authenticate this balenciaga bag
Item Name: St. laurent Sac De jour Nanon Smooth
Item Number: 
Seller ID: adore09
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authenti...01&ref_reqId=4Fj8VtgUe8F0maiytuhtDYd46U35I5Iq

deeply appreciated if you could help me..Thank you very much


----------



## Justashopper

Hi can you please authenticate this bag?
Saint Laurent Kate 
The material is not leather , so I’m confused. I paid 1300$ for it , got it on sale from italist.


----------



## AP08

Item: Envelope Chain Wallet in Light Pink
Listing Number: 393953BOW025908
Seller: Private Seller
Link: https://www.instagram.com/authenticstoresby/
Comments: Please authenticate 

Bought it last month from private seller. They claim it as new and authentic. The chain does feel heavy and the leather seems very good to me. But I just want to make sure and clarify whether they right or not. I hope I'm gonna hear some good news from u guys. Please help, xoxo


----------



## Tina9204

Please help me to authenticate this ysl woc

Seller: private seller

Item code: 360452 BOW01

Before purchasing this bag, i went to ysl to feel the leather, and this bag feels exactly the same, the hardware color is very gold as it is supposed to be, chains are heavy, ysl logo location seems to be correct

The only thing that makes me confused is the authenticity card says 2014??


----------



## wklz

KarolinaBot said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this YSL college medium bag I recently bought.


This is fake I got sold the same exact bag with the same exact receipt


----------



## Tina9204

wklz said:


> This is fake I got sold the same exact bag with the same exact receipt



Hi, sorry is this a reply for my ysl woc or ? New in this forum and I don’t really understand how to post and and get replies


----------



## AP08

Tina9204 said:


> Hi, sorry is this a reply for my ysl woc or ? New in this forum and I don’t really understand how to post and and get replies


she replied KarolinaBot post beb


----------



## wklz

AP08 said:


> she replied KarolinaBot post beb


Yeah sorry that was a reply to Karolina


----------



## Tina9204

AP08 said:


> she replied KarolinaBot post beb


Lol thanks dear


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi all, I recently purchased a small “steel grey” Givenchy Antigona from Member119055 on HEWI which was new but at less than half price. Yes I know too good to be true. However, when I had it authenticated it turned out to be fake. I’m still waiting for a refund from HEWI but I’ve since purchased a new one from an authorised Givenchy site. This seller is based in Germany and lists same bags  over and over again at half off retail price and brands include Givenchy, Balenciaga and Saint Laurent. They a professional seller with company name Kademo GmbH and seem to sell through HEWI and Rebelle. I believe they’re selling superfakes as they don’t seem to list these high end bags on their own German website. So buyers beware! Also, posted on the Givenchy and Balenciaga thread as I don’t know how to start a new thread (I did try).


----------



## Stelina Nicorici

Hello!I bought this Saint Laurent Kate through Vitkac/Farfetch and it looks authentic to me ,except of the smell(like chinese stuff,but that how were smelling Saint Laurent shoes i bought from their shop in Italy)but i want to make sure,because it’s first time i buy something from here.Ia will attach the pics,help me please!


----------



## Stelina Nicorici

Item:Saint Laurent Kate bag
Listing:
Seller:Farfetch/Vitkac 
Link:https://www.vitkac.com/us/p/kate-shoulder-bag-saint-laurent-bag-54775
Comment:Hello!Help me with authentification please.I bought it from Farfetch/Vitkac,and it seems authentic to me(except of the smell of lethear bought from China,but i have a pair of shoes from Saint Laurent,bought at a shop in Italy smelling the same),but it’s the first time i am buying from this site and want to make sure!Thanj you!


----------



## Sheema Chaudhry

Hi I’m not sure on how to post as this Is a depop listing? But I would be so so grateful if you could help me.

Monogram blogger bag in black.

She said it’s hard to get a photo of the serial code bc it’s so small- so there’s a blurry photo attached. I believe it reads 
PTR253171116


----------



## Bambers

Hello,

First time posting and buying pre-loved. Can someone please authenticate this shopping tote? Let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCMM

Item: *Saint Laurent Sunset Croc Embossed Leather Shoulder Bag - Medium*
Listing Number: *323341177760*
Seller: *egggunilla (eBay)
*
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-...177760?hash=item4b48a2d3a0:g:9A8AAOSw5GZbQ~2a

Comments: *Please let me know if this authentic as I never owned a YSL bag. I have asked the seller regarding a receipt and care booklets/cards but unfortunately, it only comes with the box and dust bag. This will be the start of my designer handbag collection (if ever). Thank you and appreciate your help! have a nice day *


----------



## Lili5582

Hi 

can anybody help me with this one
Listing Number: 223054707832
Seller:pw4yxsmllo-75
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/223054707832

Please let me know if this seems authentic to you. Vendor has no evaluation on ebay (!) and is selling two bags quite similar... 
Thanks for your help


----------



## MadisonP43

Item: Vintage YSL clutch/bag
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: purchase second hand
Link: n/a 
Comments: I purchased this bag second hand for a whopping $1.99. It feels very well made but I’m not familiar with this brand at all. It is obviously quite old. My guess is 60s-70s. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Stelina Nicorici

Item:Kate Saint Laurent Monogram
Link:https://www.vitkac.com/us/p/kate-shoulder-bag-saint-laurent-bag-54775
Comment:Help me please authentificate this Saint Laurent i bought from Farfetch/Vitkac.It’s first time i buy from them.Thank’s!


----------



## Judith graham

Hi, 
I am looking to get a Saint Laurent College large authenticated. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/142864500073


----------



## Loomy427

Hi All,

I’m new to Saint Laurent. Can you please help in authenticating this WOC?


----------



## Ruv

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...m1a5806c396:g:sP4AAOSwqRBbOwQV&_mwBanner=1&_p
Is this YSL authentic or fake?  Please advise.
Thanks
Ruv


----------



## Audreytsy

Hello Ladies, please kindly help to authenticate this YSL WOC. She also mentioned that it was purchased from Selfridges in London.

Thank you in advance!

Item: YSL WOC Large
Listing Number: ( not an eBay item)
Seller: From Carousell
Link: Luxurytreats 
Comments: I requested for pictures from the seller as attached below.

Box:



The serial number:























Please also let me know what I should looking out for if I purchase it to be sure that it's the same item


----------



## kotsobola

Hi everyone,

Could someone please authenticate this item:

Item: YSL Messenger Bag 
Listing Number:323343953354
Seller: birdwine16
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/i/323343953354 

I have also a picture of the serial number.


----------



## mds123

Item: Saint Laurent college monogramme leather crossbody (I think..)
Listing Number: none
Seller: ardechevallon
Link: https://www.vinted.lt/moteriskos-rankines/rankines/27164743-ysl-rankine
Comments: This bag is listed in a second hand resale site. Something does not look right to me here, I am in strong doubts
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Can you please give your opinion? Thank you in advance!


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this authentic? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...m=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## luciosmom

Item: vintage YSL wallet 
Seller: charity shop 

Please help me authenticate this vintage YSL wallet. I bought it from a charity shop for 50pence [emoji23] 
I’ve had luck with buying legit vintage Burberry bags and vintage trench coat. It would be awesome if this was authentic as well. [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4139522
View attachment 4139523
View attachment 4139524
View attachment 4139525
View attachment 4139526
View attachment 4139527


----------



## Tuituitui

kotsobola said:


> View attachment 4136175
> View attachment 4136176
> View attachment 4136178
> View attachment 4136175
> View attachment 4136176
> View attachment 4136183
> View attachment 4136179
> View attachment 4136175
> View attachment 4136186
> View attachment 4136184
> View attachment 4136182
> View attachment 4136179
> View attachment 4136176
> View attachment 4136178
> View attachment 4136175
> View attachment 4136175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: YSL Messenger Bag
> Listing Number:323343953354
> Seller: birdwine16
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/i/323343953354
> 
> I have also a picture of the serial number.



Yeah it's a fake, the screw is a dead giveaway


----------



## Gengen08

Hi authenticators and members! Would you please authenticate this YSL bag for me before buying it from a friend? Thank you very much in advance. (Replaced sling by the way, but its okay with me as long as the bag is real.


----------



## Gengen08

More photos


----------



## Loomy427

Hi ladies,

Please help in authenticating. I just purchased but can still cancel the transaction. Thanks


----------



## lindlind

Hi, please help authenticate this. Thank you!

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
Seller: pennycloset
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/saint-laurent-cabas-mini-handbag-grey-calfskin-satchel/22478026
Comments: Not sure if the photos are enough for authentication but would like to see if there is any red flag or any more photo needed.


----------



## lindlind

And also this one please. Thank you so much!

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
Seller: Mary Tran
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-ysl-baby-cabas-grey-fog-leather-cross-body-bag/23129492


----------



## Tuituitui

lindlind said:


> And also this one please. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Seller: Mary Tran
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-ysl-baby-cabas-grey-fog-leather-cross-body-bag/23129492


Looks legit to me


----------



## Tuituitui

Loomy427 said:


> View attachment 4148953
> View attachment 4148955
> View attachment 4148956
> View attachment 4148957
> View attachment 4148959
> View attachment 4148960
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help in authenticating. I just purchased but can still cancel the transaction. Thanks


Looks legit


----------



## Ricadonna

Hey,

Can you please help authenticate this bag. I don’t own any YSL bag but I’d love to.

Item: Saint Laurent wallet on chain
Listing Number:-
Seller:-
Link:-
Comments:


----------



## lindlind

@Tuituitui Thank you so much!! How about this one? I ended up buying this one. I can provide more pics when I receive it tomorrow if needed. 



lindlind said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Seller: pennycloset
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/saint-laurent-cabas-mini-handbag-grey-calfskin-satchel/22478026
> Comments: Not sure if the photos are enough for authentication but would like to see if there is any red flag or any more photo needed.


----------



## corame

Hi Ladies. I am BACK  Thank you for your messages. I am sorry I missed so much but had some family situation. I will start authenticating again


----------



## corame

lindlind said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Seller: pennycloset
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/saint-laurent-cabas-mini-handbag-grey-calfskin-satchel/22478026
> Comments: Not sure if the photos are enough for authentication but would like to see if there is any red flag or any more photo needed.



Skip it


----------



## corame

Loomy427 said:


> View attachment 4148953
> View attachment 4148955
> View attachment 4148956
> View attachment 4148957
> View attachment 4148959
> View attachment 4148960
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help in authenticating. I just purchased but can still cancel the transaction. Thanks



You need to post the link


----------



## corame

Gengen08 said:


> More photos



Fake


----------



## corame

Audreytsy said:


> Hello Ladies, please kindly help to authenticate this YSL WOC. She also mentioned that it was purchased from Selfridges in London.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL WOC Large
> Listing Number: ( not an eBay item)
> Seller: From Carousell
> Link: Luxurytreats
> Comments: I requested for pictures from the seller as attached below.
> 
> Box:
> View attachment 4135208
> 
> 
> The serial number:
> View attachment 4135210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please also let me know what I should looking out for if I purchase it to be sure that it's the same item



Authentic


----------



## lindlind

corame said:


> Skip it



@corame  Oh so it is fake? I ended up buying it thinking I would use paid authentication service after I receive it.


----------



## mpm5042

Hi - can you ladies authenticate this one?
Item: Saint Laurent Chain bag
Seller: fanj-us2014
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-...m=132712600987&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
Thanks!!!


----------



## lindlind

Hi,
I just received the bag. It would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look at it again. I tried to take as many photos as I can. I have only 4 days to file a claim. Thank you so much! 
Here is the link to the album. 
http://s666.photobucket.com/user/Ivorishop/library/YSL



lindlind said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas
> Seller: pennycloset
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/saint-laurent-cabas-mini-handbag-grey-calfskin-satchel/22478026
> Comments: Not sure if the photos are enough for authentication but would like to see if there is any red flag or any more photo needed.


----------



## Meowmix7063

Hello, I recently purchased  a Saint laurent wallet on a chain, black on black. I think it might not be authentic and did not realize until after that Poshmark is not the place to buy items. No picture with co trol number is in listing and it looks much different than another listing which has control number. The first link is mine, second is the more authentic looking one, though I have no experience with these bags so I do not know what I am talking about  thank you so much!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Black-on-Black-5b525c952beb79e31a87d75a
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-YSL-monogram-WOC-black-on-black-5b6601328ad2f9168ec375fb


----------



## Meowmix7063

Meowmix7063 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased  a Saint laurent wallet on a chain, black on black. I think it might not be authentic and did not realize until after that Poshmark is not the place to buy items. No picture with co trol number is in listing and it looks much different than another listing which has control number. The first link is mine, second is the more authentic looking one, though I have no experience with these bags so I do not know what I am talking about  thank you so much!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Black-on-Black-5b525c952beb79e31a87d75a
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-YSL-monogram-WOC-black-on-black-5b6601328ad2f9168ec375fb


User is courtneybrad663


----------



## helenanoah

Dear authenticators,

Could you please help me authenticate bag I purchased on ebay..Seller is not very cooperative so I have to wait to get bag and take more closer pictures..This is what I know and have now..
Item: Saint Laurent nubuck monogram bag
Seller: erca-8912
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283079668598
Comments: seller bought it from matchesfashion with proof of purchase with screenshot.. doesn’t provide box because she cant find it although states that is kept in it when not in use..











Please help me, it is much appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## Freetofly

Hello Authenticators.

I've got my eye on a Shopping Tote on ebay, but the seller doesn't have enough photos. I will message him/her to ask for more photos but I'm new to this brand, can you let me know what additional photos you'd like to see please.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-la...urent+tote&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## Freetofly

Hello again, sorry about double posting. I found another listing of the shopping tote that I'd like to get authenticated please

Item: Saint Laurent Shopping Tote Bag
Listing Number: Not sure?
Seller:  natalico-5
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Shopping-Tote-Bag-In-Black-Supple-Leather-Excellent-Condition/123287772021?hash=item1cb4861b75:g:AKIAAOSwAopbY3Qe&_sacat=0&_nkw=saint+laurent+tote&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR4.TRC1.A0.H1.Xsaint+laurent+tote.TRS0
Comments: Listing doesn't have many photos but I messaged the seller who kindly sent me some more. There's quite a few so I'll have to split them up


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Hello again, sorry about double posting. I found another listing of the shopping tote that I'd like to get authenticated please
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Shopping Tote Bag
> Listing Number: Not sure?
> Seller:  natalico-5
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Shopping-Tote-Bag-In-Black-Supple-Leather-Excellent-Condition/123287772021?hash=item1cb4861b75:g:AKIAAOSwAopbY3Qe&_sacat=0&_nkw=saint+laurent+tote&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR4.TRC1.A0.H1.Xsaint+laurent+tote.TRS0
> Comments: Listing doesn't have many photos but I messaged the seller who kindly sent me some more. There's quite a few so I'll have to split them up


More Photos, please let me know if any are missing. Thank you.


----------



## Leeleetva

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Downtown Bag
Listing Number: None
Seller: styl_guyd
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/9A7bC8rAaP
Comments: The dimensions aren’t matching up with the description and YSL standard measurements for this bag style. I would like to confirm that this is authentic. Please help. I appreciate it!


----------



## Leeleetva

Hi! Please help authenticate!
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Downtown Bag
Listing Number: None
Seller: styl_guyd
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/9A7bC8rAaP
Comments: The dimensions aren’t matching up with the description and YSL standard measurements for this bag style. I would like to confirm that this is authentic. Please help. I appreciate it!


----------



## JC Casab

Hi please kindly authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance. 
Item: Black Patent Crock Leather Crossbody bag.

Listing number: None

Seller: Mercari

Link: Authentic YSL bag https://item.mercari.com/gl/m86133348005/


----------



## 52waiwai

Item: YSL Sac De Jour Nano
Listing Number: None (From Carousell)
Seller: tws999
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/161557426
Comments: Please Authenticate !


----------



## Gengen08

corame said:


> Fake


I appreciate your time Corame. You’re such a big help. Thank you very much.


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Can you pls. Help me authenticate this YSL handbag. I’m planning on buying this but I am not sure if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!

Item: Yves Saint laurent handbag
Listing number: none
Seller: suki buymoto


----------



## fashion16

Can someone please take a look at this? I bought it off eBay but it doesn’t look like my newer envelope bag. It doesn’t have the saint Laurent engraving on the magnet and the price tag is 2750.00 vs 2590 for the newer one I have.  

Name: large matelasse envelope 

Item number: 183197173693
Seller: designer_chic
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183197173693


----------



## fashion16




----------



## Sparksw10

Can someone please help me authenticate this shirt? Thank you kindly in advance! I can provide additional photos.


----------



## Megana_

Hi all

Please help me authenticate this shawl I was just given as a present, the quality looks and feels great


----------



## Weezer80

Item - VINTAGE BAG
Listing Number - N/A I own it
Seller - N/A
Link - N/A
Comments - Given to me by relative and I believe it to be genuine but would welcome your opinion.


----------



## TP17

Hi all,
I am a new buyer of YSL. Could you please help me authenticate this listing?

Item: SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONO LEATHER WALLET ON A CHAIN RETAIL 1350$ 100% AUTH
Listing Number: 332593418683
Seller: chanelno52014 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332593418683?ul_noapp=true
Comments I know the newer small WOC in powder has black lining so just wondering if this is just an older version? Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## dodocat

Item: Saint Laurent College Bag (Medium)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: N/A
Comments: The only that is making me slightly suspicious is that the magnetic clasp on the flap is oval shaped and not round. 

Thank you! 

Please see photos below:


----------



## dodocat

More photos that didn't attach the first time:


----------



## red.doll

Item: Ysl
Comments: no listing. I dont know the model as well.. Just posting for a friend who wants to buy. Seller is selling it for 840usd.


----------



## Kayyy_port

Hi everyone! I’m new here! I am in the process of buying my first Yves Saint Laurent handbag and would like help authenticating it. TIA!


----------



## Amandaabb

Hi everyone, 

Can you please help me with authentication??

Item: Saint Laurent classic monogram cassandre
Listing Number: none 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: I don’t have a link anymore as I bought it 4 years ago and really concerned it might be a fake 

Happy to post more pictures if necessary. 

thank you so much!


----------



## Amandaabb

Amandaabb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me with authentication??
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent classic monogram cassandre
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: I don’t have a link anymore as I bought it 4 years ago and really concerned it might be a fake
> 
> Happy to post more pictures if necessary.
> 
> thank you so much!



My zipper also seems rusty and sticks when I open and close it (not sure if this is just due to age)


----------



## cheapsweep1

Item: Yves Saint Large College Black Leather Handbag
Listing Number: no listing as item already received.

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. It was bought preloved and seller has provided the receipt, however, I’m concerned about a couple of aspects of the bag, I.e really strong magnetic closure and chain strap not that heavy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Additional pics......


----------



## cheapsweep1

Others too that weirdly didn’t go. Thank you in advance x


----------



## cparroyo777

Can you authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!

Item: YSL college Bag medium
Listing Number:N/A (not on ebay) 
Seller: Firstcurated (IG) 
Comments: Bag is claimed to be bought but never used(still new but not store fresh)


----------



## corame

cparroyo777 said:


> Can you authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL college Bag medium
> Listing Number:N/A (not on ebay)
> Seller: Firstcurated (IG)
> Comments: Bag is claimed to be bought but never used(still new but not store fresh)



Where did you buy this ? You have to include details.


----------



## corame

red.doll said:


> Item: Ysl
> Comments: no listing. I dont know the model as well.. Just posting for a friend who wants to buy. Seller is selling it for 840usd.



Fake


----------



## corame

cheapsweep1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Large College Black Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: no listing as item already received.
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. It was bought preloved and seller has provided the receipt, however, I’m concerned about a couple of aspects of the bag, I.e really strong magnetic closure and chain strap not that heavy. Thanks in advance.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Amandaabb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me with authentication??
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent classic monogram cassandre
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: I don’t have a link anymore as I bought it 4 years ago and really concerned it might be a fake
> 
> Happy to post more pictures if necessary.
> 
> thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

TP17 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a new buyer of YSL. Could you please help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT SMALL MONO LEATHER WALLET ON A CHAIN RETAIL 1350$ 100% AUTH
> Listing Number: 332593418683
> Seller: chanelno52014
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332593418683?ul_noapp=true
> Comments I know the newer small WOC in powder has black lining so just wondering if this is just an older version? Thank you so much everyone!



It looks off. I would pass


----------



## corame

JC Casab said:


> Hi please kindly authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> Item: Black Patent Crock Leather Crossbody bag.
> 
> Listing number: None
> 
> Seller: Mercari
> 
> Link: Authentic YSL bag https://item.mercari.com/gl/m86133348005/



Fake


----------



## corame

Leeleetva said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Metallic Downtown Bag
> Listing Number: None
> Seller: styl_guyd
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/9A7bC8rAaP
> Comments: The dimensions aren’t matching up with the description and YSL standard measurements for this bag style. I would like to confirm that this is authentic. Please help. I appreciate it!



Not able to see the photos. Pls upload and add the link again.


----------



## corame

52waiwai said:


> Item: YSL Sac De Jour Nano
> Listing Number: None (From Carousell)
> Seller: tws999
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/161557426
> Comments: Please Authenticate !
> 
> View attachment 4159063
> View attachment 4159064
> View attachment 4159065
> View attachment 4159066
> View attachment 4159067



Need more pics. Inside, codes, sides, prints.


----------



## corame

fashion16 said:


> Can someone please take a look at this? I bought it off eBay but it doesn’t look like my newer envelope bag. It doesn’t have the saint Laurent engraving on the magnet and the price tag is 2750.00 vs 2590 for the newer one I have.
> 
> Name: large matelasse envelope
> 
> Item number: 183197173693
> Seller: designer_chic
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183197173693



I am not able to see these pictures because they are all very blurry. Pls make your pictures and attach the link as well.


----------



## corame

Gengen08 said:


> I appreciate your time Corame. You’re such a big help. Thank you very much.



You are welcome [emoji1317]


----------



## cheapsweep1

corame said:


> Authentic



Many thanks Corame


----------



## fashion16

corame said:


> I am not able to see these pictures because they are all very blurry. Pls make your pictures and attach the link as well.



Corame- how are these photos? The link is still attached above but I took these photos myself. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Original link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Saint-...ther-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Black-/123262843777


----------



## fashion16

More photos


----------



## fashion16

And a few more...


----------



## Ciela

Hi there! I just won this auction and already paid. Didn't realize that there could be fakes of tributes out there so just for a little bit of peace of mind, would it be possible to authenticate them with the pictures provided? if not, I can add more once I receive them. Thank you all!

name: YSL Tribute
link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...Z0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
seller: 26byanat
number:  323393961330


----------



## chocolatepanda

I also just won an auction. The logo looks good but I noticed how the chevron changes direction in the front. Haven't seen that before...if it's fake Ebay offers a buyer protection right?

Item: Not sure of name, a YSL wallet
Listing Number: 273411906223
Seller: vincenfontan2
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-...AaDCf6%2BM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

If it is authentic, does anyone know if there should be a serial number on it and what the model of this wallet is called. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Königinbeatrix

Hello. Is that a Fake?


----------



## cparroyo777

corame said:


> Where did you buy this ? You have to include details.


hello. I haven't bought it yet. Yes, all of the details is included in my original post. The seller is not on ebay. They sell via instagram, the user name is firstcurated. Thank you.


----------



## nekkuliina

HI, could you kindly review my bag purchased from private person, no link. The bag came with original receipt from Ysl web store, but obviesly that doesn't garantie anything. To my eyes it looks like and smells authentic. I tried my everything to picture the datecode, but it was impossible to get good pic. However the numberss are: 398711-0117
Many thanks!!!
Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour nano smooth leather


----------



## corame

nekkuliina said:


> HI, could you kindly review my bag purchased from private person, no link. The bag came with original receipt from Ysl web store, but obviesly that doesn't garantie anything. To my eyes it looks like and smells authentic. I tried my everything to picture the datecode, but it was impossible to get good pic. However the numberss are: 398711-0117
> Many thanks!!!
> Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour nano smooth leather



Looks good, however let’s see the code how it is printed (as much as you can) and send me the receipt (in private) to verify it.


----------



## corame

Ciela said:


> Hi there! I just won this auction and already paid. Didn't realize that there could be fakes of tributes out there so just for a little bit of peace of mind, would it be possible to authenticate them with the pictures provided? if not, I can add more once I receive them. Thank you all!
> 
> name: YSL Tribute
> link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...Z0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> seller: 26byanat
> number:  323393961330



I am not authenticating shoes dear. Sorry !


----------



## corame

fashion16 said:


> And a few more...
> 
> View attachment 4169380
> View attachment 4169381
> View attachment 4169382



Authentic


----------



## fashion16

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!


----------



## nekkuliina

corame said:


> Looks good, however let’s see the code how it is printed (as much as you can) and send me the receipt (in private) to verify it.



Hi, I will attach my very best try for pic of number stamp. I have been sweating and stretching the pocket for an hour now and this is all I got :/ I also pm:ed you the pic of receipt aswell. Hope these help at all!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tiffanyyy

Item: YSL patent bag
Listing Number: on app
Seller: Eunice
Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/-authentc-ysl-medium-patent-clutch-184784301/
Comments: Seller purchased in 2015


----------



## corame

Tiffanyyy said:


> View attachment 4172437
> View attachment 4172432
> View attachment 4172433
> View attachment 4172434
> View attachment 4172435
> View attachment 4172436
> View attachment 4172437
> View attachment 4172438
> View attachment 4172440
> View attachment 4172442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: YSL patent bag
> Listing Number: on app
> Seller: Eunice
> Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/-authentc-ysl-medium-patent-clutch-184784301/
> Comments: Seller purchased in 2015



Are these photos taken by you ?


----------



## ysl4584

Hi I recently purchased this bag and now questioning its authenticity- can anyone help please?

Item: YSL college bag medium 
The serial number printed on it is GUE428056 0217


----------



## Tiffanyyy

corame said:


> Are these photos taken by you ?


Hi Corame, thanks for replying! No, these are taken by the seller. Do I need to ask for more photos? Also, I’ll be meeting up physically to collect the bag if I decide to purchase..


----------



## jytong

Hi, can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Many thanks!!!! 

*this is the Saint Laurent croc embossed medium Kate chain bag*


----------



## corame

ysl4584 said:


> View attachment 4173935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I recently purchased this bag and now questioning its authenticity- can anyone help please?
> 
> Item: YSL college bag medium
> The serial number printed on it is GUE428056 0217
> 
> View attachment 4173943
> View attachment 4173944
> View attachment 4173945
> View attachment 4173948
> View attachment 4173949



Looks good


----------



## corame

Tiffanyyy said:


> Hi Corame, thanks for replying! No, these are taken by the seller. Do I need to ask for more photos? Also, I’ll be meeting up physically to collect the bag if I decide to purchase..



Sometimes sellers provide photos from other bag and these particular photos look suspicious to me. I would skip it unless you wanna take the bag into a Ysl shop and ask the manager for help.


----------



## corame

jytong said:


> Hi, can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Many thanks!!!!
> 
> *this is the Saint Laurent croc embossed medium Kate chain bag*



What is the code?


----------



## Sundayz

Item:YSL Kate chain and tassel
Listing Number:
Seller: private seller on Facebook
Link:
Comments: A friend of mine is selling this bag and I was looking to purchase it for my fiancé but, I was curious to it’s authenticity, feels real, looks real, even the smell is of genuine leather. Here are the pictures I have of it and the number on the inside pocket is: 326080527412

Thanks you, Dustin.


----------



## Sivvv

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this wallet for me:

link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/NWT-YSL-SAI...834298?hash=item33f16dc23a:g:dDAAAOSwNDZbTIzk
item: studded wallet
seller: password12.2013
listing number: 223093834298

I really appreciate your help!
thank you!


----------



## Weezer80

Weezer80 said:


> View attachment 4164070
> View attachment 4164072
> View attachment 4164074
> View attachment 4164070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item - VINTAGE BAG
> Listing Number - N/A I own it
> Seller - N/A
> Link - N/A
> Comments - Given to me by relative and I believe it to be genuine but would welcome your opinion.


Does anyone have any advice on this one for me please? many thanks in advance


----------



## MishaTo

I have recently purchased this Saint Laurent Woc. What is your opinion - Does it look genuine or should I return it?

Item: Wallet with chain
I don’t have a listing no. or link, sry.


----------



## justahypergirl

Hi! Please help authenticate this Saint Laurent Large Envelope Bag I recently bought this from my friend who claims she got this from New York. She may have mixed up the authenticity cards as it doesn’t appear to be for this model, but I want to make sure that the bag is authentic in case I need to return it. Photos are all taken by me. Thank you so much!


----------



## justahypergirl

_Please help authenticate this too please - Saint Laurent LouLou Studded Bag (not sure if this is the actual model as I can’t find it on the website, but there is a similar item on FarFetch). I recently bought from an online platform but link is no longer available. Photos are all taken by me. Just want to make sure that this is authentic, as it is claimed to be.

Item:_ *SAINT LAURENT* *LOULOU STUDDED BAG*
_Link:_ Similar to this item on Farfetch* https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shopping/women/saint-laurent-loulou-studded-bag-item-12668081.aspx*
_Seller:_ Bought from an online seller
_Serial Number:_ GU5499292-1117


----------



## Keyfiona

Item: YSL CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing Number: **not applicable** (bought on an app called Carousell)
Seller: gingerandspice 
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/ysl-woc-...ag&ref_reqId=cyQ4HKWqbTRR3C9yuVWzn0QnvG66dkN1
Comments: Could someone look at it and advise please ! I'm wanting to buy it from her, but I need a little more convincing. She says she bought it off another seller on Instagram, who insist she bought it at like an outlet or something when she was overseas in Paris or Italy ? There seems to be an authenticity card but this seller herself isn't even 100% sure if it is authentic. Need advise before I purchase.


----------



## MariaMT

Hello Corame!
I just bought this YSL Kate bag, I received it today but I'm not sure about the authenticity. Please take a look at the listing:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Damen-Umhängetasche-Kleines-Monogram-Kate-Chain-Quaste-mit-Krokodi/302836103306?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I tried to read the code inside the pocket but it's so tight I could't make out the numbers...Hope it's not a fake cause I really waited a long time to afford this one. Thank you!


----------



## Shiran7388

This real or fake ? Feels real to me but would like to hear your opinion ..

Name - 
*Monogram Loulou New Medium Monogram Shoulder Bag *

Link -https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-monogram-loulou-new-medium-monogram-shoulder-bag/23876810/
Item number -23876810


----------



## PlutoNumber9

Item:  YSL Kate Monogram Grain Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:  323423371722
Seller: dalsautoparts
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/YSL-Kate-Monogram-Grain-Leather-Medium-Shoulder-Bag/323423371722
Comments: Hey, i'm looking to buy a gift for my wife but this is my first time and would really appreciate some help. This person has provided the original receipt from which they bought the bag and are willing to answer any questions and send pictures. From what i can tell the receipt looks real and they've also said if i wanted i could call the YSL store on the receipt and ask to see if this was a true purchase. Thank you! (PS sorry if i have a 2nd post its the same bag different seller). Just looking to make my wife smile!


----------



## PlutoNumber9

Item: YSL Kate Monogram Gold chain Medium Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 323421611236
Seller: peebee106
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...TE-GOLD-CHAIN-SHOULDER-BAG-BLACK/323421611236
Comments: Hey, so sorry for the second post but like id mentioned before i'm looking to buy a gift for my wife but this is my first time and would really appreciate some help. This person has provided the email confirmation from YSL which i know doesnt mean much but they also sent a printed receipt. From what i can tell the receipt looks real but is folded.


----------



## Shiran7388

Hi
Can you please help me to check if this bag is authentic?
Name: Saint Laurent Monogram Loulou New Medium Monogram Shoulder Bag
Link -https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-monogram-loulou-new-medium-monogram-shoulder-bag/23876810/
Item number -23876810


----------



## Shiran7388

Thanks for the answer I got it already and it feels real to me.. I’ve been to ysl store and it look the same .. what do you think ?


----------



## Sev

Hi guys, I just purchased a bag but I'm deathly afraid it might not be real. I didn't purchase it from here. Would anyone care to take a look?

Item: Charlotte Medium
Listing Number: 
Seller:
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r39msh8nnrkf4rn/AACCgjO5FaCgxeNZSw_H9Guqa?dl=0
Comments:


----------



## Sev

Item: YSL MEDIUM CHARLOTTE MESSENGER BAG IN BLACK CROCODILE EMBOSSED LEATHER
Listing Number: 267226
Seller: fashiophile.com
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r39msh8nnrkf4rn/AACCgjO5FaCgxeNZSw_H9Guqa?dl=0
Comments: I would really appreciate an authentication of this bag. I'm limited on time to return it and I have concern about its authenticity.


----------



## ladyzorra30

Hi! I need help with authenticating this YSL Large Gold Caviar Grained Shopper Tote. The seller can’t seem to find the serial code Thanks!

Link: https://mall.shopee.ph/YSL-20Large-20Gold-20Caviar-20Grained-20Shopper-20Tote-i.29539171.1250840477


----------



## KarolinaBot

Hello Corame, 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag.
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laur...176046?hash=item1a5d762eee:g:~BQAAOSwNJpbganP

I would be really grateful!


----------



## KarolinaBot

Sorry it’s just a question. Does every YSL bag has a serial number inside ?


----------



## Blackcherry08

Hello, i just bought this preowned YSL woc bag from a private seller and just wondering if anyone can verify its authenticity

Name: Saint Laurent wallet on chain small
Listing no: N/A 
Seller: Private 
Link: N/A 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Leeleetva

corame said:


> Not able to see the photos. Pls upload and add the link again.









 Hi Corame, I ended up buying it and it still is questionable to me. I don’t feel comfortable wearing it, not knowing if I am carrying a fake.


----------



## Teasytay

Hello PurseForum members! I just recently purchased this YSL Medium Kate. The chain and some of the markings on
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 the bag concern me.
Can someone please help in authentication please?
Thank you


----------



## ameenahkarina

Item: Saint Laurent "Monogram Kate" calf leather shoulder bag
Listing Number: 223137249734
Seller: yaitssa06
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/authentic-ysl-saint-laurent-handbag/223137249734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
Comments: Could someone please authenticate this? I've never purchased designer from eBay before.


----------



## Rainbows&Unicorns

Hello please help me verify this brand new bag's authenticity. It only comes with box and dustbag, but both bag and chain are heavy, and strong leather scent when I open the box. Thanks in advance!!

Name: Saint Laurent wallet on chain large
Listing no: N/A 
Seller: Private 
Link:


----------



## Esther Loh

Hi, could u pls help me to verify on whether the YSL bag I bought 2 days ago from seller is authentic. Seller also not sure n mentioned it was a gift from friend. All parts of the bag seem to be real by looking n touching n is quite heavy too. Not sure about the serial code, is stated n embossed HZO521.YXI134 n right under the code also stated n embossed MADE IN ITALY. Appreciate it if u could help n many thanks.


----------



## wildsexygirl

Hi
I need your help can you guys help me to authenticate this ysl sac de jour.is it legit? Or fake
Thank you


----------



## vesna

Leeleetva said:


> Hi Corame, I ended up buying it and it still is questionable to me. I don’t feel comfortable wearing it, not knowing if I am carrying a fake.


all YSL details are authentic, this downtown looks authentic to me....could you just post the front of the leather tag and underside of the zipper pull from the opening of the bag


----------



## hayleyhamilton

Item: YSL ENVELOPE MEDIUM BAG IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER
Listing Number: 263940445428
Seller: silvermania30
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Envelope-Bag/263940445428?hash=item3d741394f4:g:lLMAAOSwhxNbnA4m
Comments: Please authenticate for me ))


----------



## wildsexygirl

hayleyhamilton said:


> Item: YSL ENVELOPE MEDIUM BAG IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER
> Listing Number: 263940445428
> Seller: silvermania30
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Envelope-Bag/263940445428?hash=item3d741394f4:g:lLMAAOSwhxNbnA4m
> Comments: Please authenticate for me ))


Hi,
The person says : the purse is listed with the price that has been paid, meaning it’s a replica for sure, this kind of purse sell for more than 300!!!! It’s usualy around 2-3thounds. And everytime someone tells me I bought a purse from Dubai, it’s usualy a replica cause they have a lot of store there selling fakes! Good luck


----------



## Esther2017

Hi all authenticators.. i need to know about this Ysl College. Its fake? Or authentic. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Manjet

Please help authenticate this YSL bag, seller is a friend and she said this was bought  in Japan. I find some details off.. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baggiekkk

Hi... need quick help to authentic this Medium Loulou shoulder bag quickly as I m planning to return to the seller if this is not authentic.  I cannot find any serial number in the inner pocket of the bag which I understand it is where it should be at. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Baggiekkk

A couple more pics of the bag...


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi, I would like to have your opinion and help to authenticate this vintage belt please, if this is not the right section please let me know where to post it. Thank you in advance 
Item: YSL gold chain belt
Listing Number: 142942115423
Seller: peasandcarrotsisa
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/RARE-Yves-S...115423?hash=item214803965f:g:S7kAAOSwBzpbljFa
Comments: YSL Gold metal chain belt, weight= 300g (0,66 lbs)


----------



## StephanieStick

Can someone authenticate this for me. The stamp and serial number looks good to me. But the pebbled leather feels a bit plasticky ( my hermes bastia in epsom feels the same so it's not a stand out red flag yet) .. I'd appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## phanct

Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Monogram YSL Wallet on Chain
Listing Number: 23774465
Seller: Lynn Dang
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...-logo-ysl-woc-black-leather-cross-b/23774465/
Comments: I already purchased this bag, but I would love to have an expert confirm authenticity, please!


----------



## phanct

phanct said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Monogram YSL Wallet on Chain
> Listing Number: 23774465
> Seller: Lynn Dang
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...-logo-ysl-woc-black-leather-cross-b/23774465/
> Comments: I already purchased this bag, but I would love to have an expert confirm authenticity, please!


Hello, Just adding pictures in case you find them helpful


----------



## Alicexoxoxo

Heyyyy please help me to authenticate

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Tassel CLutch
Listing Number:
Seller: Local eBay
Link: - 
Comments:
I still don’t know  she said she will send me the number later 
please help me & if you do, thanks a lot I read so many reviews it’s great what you’re doing.


----------



## Loffeli

G'day all, newbie here. I was wondering if anyone could authenticate my dream bag on Ebay.  I would really appreciate your expert opinion. Thank you for your time 




Item:* Ysl Kate Medium Black Leather Tassel Embossed Crocodile*
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:  2014_pirsa 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ysl-Kat...sed-Crocodile-Yves-Saint-Laurent/232934750785
Comments: Seller has 100% positive feedback.


----------



## Rens Bolwerk

Item: *Saint Laurent Monogram Museum briefcase*

Listing Number:
GNR343700-0914

Link:

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...fcase.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618

Comments:

I have found another bag with the same serialcode on another site.
maybe because this person bought it on eBay and sold it again?

this is the link frome de eBay seller

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-briefcase-bag-Monogram-Museum-leather-Italy-gents-authentic-NWT/223134763984?hash=item33f3de4bd0:g:YQQAAOSw1ktbasqv
Seller eBay
bonfire_25 (2380 )


----------



## harper24

Item: Sac de Jour small
Listing Number: 171235307
Seller: douleke
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/171235307
Comments: I asked for additional images. But the seller isn’t very helpful. She asked me to bring it to Saint Laurent boutique to verify. It looks very pretty, but I just want to be sure. Thank you for assisting!


----------



## Selus

Item: Saint Laurent College Monogram Bag
Listing Number: PMR500839-1217
Seller:
Link:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


Comments:
Hi guys,
I am in love with the YSL Saint Laurent College Monogram bag. Is there someone who could help me to check the authenticity of this bag? The seller told me that she bought it at Selfridges in London, an that the serialnumber on the receipt is the same as in the bag. You think it’s original? I’ll see the bag on Tuesday at the sellers, so I would be glad to read your comments! Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Ghettosmurf

Hi Athenticators 
Could you please help me authenticate this item?
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Tassel Chain Wallet in smooth leather 
Listing Number: 332790695467
Seller: tomatohot 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAI...a2fFNAApR4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc 
Comments: seller said she purchased in 2015 and has ETF receipt, when I received the item, the hardware didn't look right. I'm not sure if photos is showing this, but the YSL logo is significantly brassier than the tassel. The tassel has more of a shiny gold tone. Whether or not this is due to wear I'm not sure. She came me the receipt.


----------



## TWNG

Ghettosmurf said:


> Hi Athenticators
> Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Tassel Chain Wallet in smooth leather
> Listing Number: 332790695467
> Seller: tomatohot
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-KATE-TASSEL-CHAIN-WALLET-IN-BLACK-LEATHER-RRP-2-085-/332790695467?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=8iF5pCOxRCpHy5DwZa2fFNAApR4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: seller said she purchased in 2015 and has ETF receipt, when I received the item, the hardware didn't look right. I'm not sure if photos is showing this, but the YSL logo is significantly brassier than the tassel. The tassel has more of a shiny gold tone. Whether or not this is due to wear I'm not sure. She came me the receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201830
> View attachment 4201831
> View attachment 4201832
> View attachment 4201833
> View attachment 4201834
> View attachment 4201835
> View attachment 4201836



looks fine to me, didn't see any signs of inathenticity.


----------



## Leeleetva

vesna said:


> all YSL details are authentic, this downtown looks authentic to me....could you just post the front of the leather tag and underside of the zipper pull from the opening of the bag


----------



## Leeleetva

vesna said:


> all YSL details are authentic, this downtown looks authentic to me....could you just post the front of the leather tag and underside of the zipper pull from the opening of the bag


Hi Vesna, here are the pics of the front tag and the underside of one of the zip pulls.




I haven’t even used it yet.


----------



## Blackcherry08

Hello 

Can anyone please help authenticate this bag? 

Name: Saint Laurent WOC small silver 
Listing no: N/A
Seller: Private
Link: N/A

Thank you


----------



## Karolinealstrup

Item: Sunset Monogram Chain wallet
Listing Number:
Seller: bought in secondhand shop
Link: None
Comments: hey. Bought this bag in a secondhand store in Denmark, but now im not so sure about the authenticity :/
Can you help me?


----------



## Karolinealstrup

Karolinealstrup said:


> Item: Sunset Monogram Chain wallet
> Listing Number:
> Seller: bought in secondhand shop
> Link: None
> Comments: hey. Bought this bag in a secondhand store in Denmark, but now im not so sure about the authenticity :/
> Can you help me?


It might be a bit unclear photo of the number that makes me question the athenticy of the bag. Her is a better one


----------



## Setsuna

can you authenticate this


----------



## Luxe Walker

Item Name: YSL  LOU CAMERA BAG IN MATELASSÉ LEATHER
Listing Number: 17293
Seller: parisluxuryfashion
Link: N/A
Comments: No box makes me feel doubts. Appreciate the help to help me authenticate. Let me know if some more detail photo need. One more questions is any possibility to YSL boutique will help to verify if we walk in for help. Thanks


----------



## Hsj09

Please help authenticate this Kate bag!


----------



## bbkush

Item Name: YSL Medium College
Seller: Offer Up
Listing: 17295
Link: N/A
Comments: Unfortunately this is the best pictures I got from seller. I question the serial code because I haven’t come across a YSL serial code that has 2 dots in it... please view pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Breezy5124

Item: YSL ENVELOPE Larger Size Wallet on Chain
Seller: LUISAVIAROMA
Comments: Please authenticate for me


----------



## Yvt

Item: YSL Matelasse Envelope Chain Wallet (medium)/ YSL large WOC
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Luisaviaroma (online luxury website)
Link: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-ca/...goryId=98&lvrid=_p_dZ3O_gw_c98&__s=MzAwMzE1Mg

Comments: Please Authenticate this for me
This is my first luxury purchase bag purchase and there was a youtuber posting about a discount code for the website, Luisaviaroma. I've been researching about this bag for a while, and checked around on the website's authenticity. The bag arrived today and it did not match the pictures on the website. There's no "corners" for the bag, and is rounded from front to back (think of a Rebecca Minkoff MAC bag). The chain was suppose to have a leather portion that's suppose to rest on the shoulder, but it was all chain. The Ysl logo is located at the back of the bag instead of on the flap under the button. I also can't find the serial number. I got the envelope with some cards and care instructions but heard that is usually not necessary to show the authenticity.

Any help is appreciated, thank you in advance!!!
(some pictures couldn't be uploaded for some reason but I can retry again if you need them)


----------



## lcscjzc

It would be amazing if someone could help me authenticate this YSL sunset

Item: *YSL Monogram Saint Laurent Leather Sunset Bag in Medium*
Listing Number: 283153358156
Seller: chemelba
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Monog...rentrq:374081051660aada6a4d3f4bfff9d05f|iid:1

Many thanks!


----------



## GeeVeeCee

Hello, purchased my first ysl on ebay. And I feel apprehensive about it. I have just paid for it and I am waiting to receive it this week. I have read that there could be a lot of good fakes out there and the seller came up in one of my searches here in the forums (but I searched too late and I have already paid for it and she has shipped it). Can you please help me authenticate the bag?  It is a ysl kate bag small. I am a newbie and was not really familiar at all with the indicators. I thought a poshmark authentication was enough. Now I feel quite downtrodden.  I wanted the bag as a gift to myself for passing a long awaited exam.  

Item:  YSL Kate Monogram Small Black
Listing Number: 283164318854
Seller: quynhchristiekim
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283164318854
Additional photos she sent me:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening, 
I already bought this bag- not having any clue about YSL bags. (I only have a few vintage Dior bags and quite a few vintage German handbags like Goldpfeil.)
To my inexpert eyes, nose and fingertips my bag feels authentic, but it would be great to have it expertly confirmed that it actually is authentic. 

Here´s the facts: 

YSL, "Rive Gauche" ?, from the Tom Ford era
Number on the tag: 104928. 2046
please see photos.

Thank-you very much!


----------



## Simi2350

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.





Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.




Item: YSL Kate bag
Listing: 273481997985
Seller: gulerturken 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273481997985

Comments: Hi! May I please get help to authenticate this YSL bag. It cost me $750 on eBay but I noticed after purchasing the item has a black chain but the hardware is gold? The seller told me it was bought at Bloomingdales outlet and provided pixtired of the leather patch and all. Can you please help? Thank you


----------



## vesna

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening,
> I already bought this bag- not having any clue about YSL bags. (I only have a few vintage Dior bags and quite a few vintage German handbags like Goldpfeil.)
> To my inexpert eyes, nose and fingertips my bag feels authentic, but it would be great to have it expertly confirmed that it actually is authentic.
> 
> Here´s the facts:
> 
> YSL, "Rive Gauche" ?, from the Tom Ford era
> Number on the tag: 104928. 2046
> please see photos.
> 
> Thank-you very much!


This bag is  authentic


----------



## vesna

Manjet said:


> View attachment 4196504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this YSL bag, seller is a friend and she said this was bought  in Japan. I find some details off..
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196490
> View attachment 4196491
> View attachment 4196494
> View attachment 4196490
> View attachment 4196490
> View attachment 4196491
> View attachment 4196494
> View attachment 4196491
> View attachment 4196495


this bag has many issues, many wrong details


----------



## vesna

Leeleetva said:


> Hi Vesna, here are the pics of the front tag and the underside of one of the zip pulls.
> View attachment 4202787
> 
> View attachment 4202788
> 
> I haven’t even used it yet.


looks good to me


----------



## cowgirlsboots

vesna said:


> This bag is  authentic


Thank-you very much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Stanimir

Hello,

could You pls. be so kind to check this bag?
Seller: mania stores
Item number: n/a
Item :
Yves Saint Laurent    Чанта

https://maniastores.bg/mania-online/auction/pregled/chanta-yves-saint-laurent-p17242


----------



## zatygunawan

Item: YSL Petitte Cabas Chyc
Seller: from Facebook
Comments: Can someone pls help authenticate? Hope the pictures suffice


----------



## Happylilly

Item: YSL Sunset Croco shoulder bag
Seller: from Instagram
Comments: Can someone please help to authenticate this bag? I am interested to buy this bag because the price is lower than retail price and the claimed that the bag is factory authentic even though it seems like too good to be true. This is going to be my first YSL bag, thus I want to make sure it’s authentic before purchasing it. Thank you


----------



## briella

Just bought this bag and I am in love! However I cannot find it anywhere online and the inside flap does not say Saint Laurent. Is that normal? Seems weird to me but I purchased it from the store.


----------



## Cassandra Copeland

Hi.  I'm new and need a little help.  Can someone tell me if this is legit?  Thank you!!!
Item:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Cabas Chyc Dark Brown Satchel Leather Bag 
Listing Number:  332829643540
Seller: lilangeljo 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649 
Comments:  Something might be off, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Olympa

Hello, 
Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour small 
Listing Number: Fly355153 0714
Seller: TSUM outlet store
Link: not online 
Comments: Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## PURSEsian

Hello ladies!

Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag:

Item: YSL Cabas Chyc light brown
Listing Number: Not sure what this mean
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought this bag from a flea market, seller provided me with a Saint Laurent generic dust bag.

Thank you so much.


----------



## happy_woodstock

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Stingray Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 263711124584
Seller: happy_woodstock
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...124584?hash=item3d66686c68:g:jkoAAOSweadbBzyE
Comments: I am the seller of this listing and I bought this bag from YSL Las Vegas store directly as my birthday 30th present on 2010. I have witness who sold me bought that bag.  I took pictures of the bag and took video of my whole shipping process from packaging to sealing it off in front of USPS post officer to prove  there was no way to swap in a fake. But buyer is claiming it is fake and I'm opening a case with eBay. I would appreciate if I may get help to authenticate this bag.  I'm new to this board, if there is a professional service I can provide details to to prove the authenticity, I would be appreciate any leads.  Thank you!


----------



## PURSEsian

happy_woodstock said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Stingray Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 263711124584
> Seller: happy_woodstock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...124584?hash=item3d66686c68:g:jkoAAOSweadbBzyE
> Comments: I am the seller of this listing and I bought this bag from YSL Las Vegas store directly as my birthday 30th present on 2010. I have witness who sold me bought that bag.  I took pictures of the bag and took video of my whole shipping process from packaging to sealing it off in front of USPS post officer to prove  there was no way to swap in a fake. But buyer is claiming it is fake and I'm opening a case with eBay. I would appreciate if I may get help to authenticate this bag.  I'm new to this board, if there is a professional service I can provide details to to prove the authenticity, I would be appreciate any leads.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221276
> View attachment 4221277
> View attachment 4221278
> View attachment 4221279
> View attachment 4221280
> View attachment 4221281
> View attachment 4221282
> View attachment 4221283


Looks like our authenticators are busy... shopping. Lol Let’s just wait that they’ll see our posts.


----------



## vesna

happy_woodstock said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Roady Stingray Embossed Leather
> Listing Number: 263711124584
> Seller: happy_woodstock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...124584?hash=item3d66686c68:g:jkoAAOSweadbBzyE
> Comments: I am the seller of this listing and I bought this bag from YSL Las Vegas store directly as my birthday 30th present on 2010. I have witness who sold me bought that bag.  I took pictures of the bag and took video of my whole shipping process from packaging to sealing it off in front of USPS post officer to prove  there was no way to swap in a fake. But buyer is claiming it is fake and I'm opening a case with eBay. I would appreciate if I may get help to authenticate this bag.  I'm new to this board, if there is a professional service I can provide details to to prove the authenticity, I would be appreciate any leads.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221276
> View attachment 4221277
> View attachment 4221278
> View attachment 4221279
> View attachment 4221280
> View attachment 4221281
> View attachment 4221282
> View attachment 4221283


we do not authenticate for sellers here, however the buyer can authenticate (or you) at Caroldiva, authenticate4U, Mypoupette  or  Realauthentication. com

personally your photos look like it is an authentic bag, I would just like to see the underside of a leather tag, but you don't have the bag any more


----------



## vesna

PURSEsian said:


> Looks like our authenticators are busy... shopping. Lol Let’s just wait that they’ll see our posts.


LOL, I don't know where is *Corame*, she is authenticating Saint Laurent, I like to do the older bags, Tom Ford and Stefano Pilati, and this hobo is Pilati's bag. I used to have two, just sold them because they were bottomless pits for me   But it is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## vesna

PURSEsian said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: YSL Cabas Chyc light brown
> Listing Number: Not sure what this mean
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought this bag from a flea market, seller provided me with a Saint Laurent generic dust bag.
> 
> Thank you so much.


listing number is if the bag is on ebay or any other online shopping site...I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (not pull), and also the other side of a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners to see the writing. I will know then. Seller gave you Saint Laurent bag newer one, however it could be that the bag is from transitional period when Slimane took over. It is a 2012 bag, the year when Hedi Slimane took Yves Saint laurent and changed it into Saint laurent Paris. In that period tags, dust bags, all the details were changing and were mixed labels on hardware etc etc. perhaps the SL dust bag came with YSL bag with YSL paperwork. It looks fine to me, but those two details would help too.


----------



## PURSEsian

vesna said:


> listing number is if the bag is on ebay or any other online shopping site...I would like to see the underside of the zipper head (not pull), and also the other side of a rectangular paper tag with rounded corners to see the writing. I will know then. Seller gave you Saint Laurent bag newer one, however it could be that the bag is from transitional period when Slimane took over. It is a 2012 bag, the year when Hedi Slimane took Yves Saint laurent and changed it into Saint laurent Paris. In that period tags, dust bags, all the details were changing and were mixed labels on hardware etc etc. perhaps the SL dust bag came with YSL bag with YSL paperwork. It looks fine to me, but those two details would help too.


Thank you so much for the reply. It means a lot to us. 

Anyway, sending the requested photos. Hope these are enough. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## vesna

PURSEsian said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. It means a lot to us.
> 
> Anyway, sending the requested photos. Hope these are enough.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


all of this looks good to me


----------



## PURSEsian

vesna said:


> all of this looks good to me


Thank you, Vesna. So would you say this is authentic?


----------



## vesna

PURSEsian said:


> Thank you, Vesna. So would you say this is authentic?


in my opinion it is authentic


----------



## esteven2

Please help me in authenticating this bag:
eBay item number:
263958241471
Seller:brand_jfa
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/263958241471?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## vesna

esteven2 said:


> Please help me in authenticating this bag:
> eBay item number:
> 263958241471
> Seller:brand_jfa
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/263958241471?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


I have great experience with this seller regarding Hermes items, always authentic, but you never know if they know what they have ..... for additional piece of mind, I would like to see paper tag with serial number (the one peaking from YSL envelope) and underside of zipper head, not zipper pull. Otherwise, all the details shown so far on this bag (called EASY) look authentic to me


----------



## esteven2

vesna said:


> I have great experience with this seller regarding Hermes items, always authentic, but you never know if they know what they have ..... for additional piece of mind, I would like to see paper tag with serial number (the one peaking from YSL envelope) and underside of zipper head, not zipper pull. Otherwise, all the details shown so far on this bag (called EASY) look authentic to me





vesna said:


> I have great experience with this seller regarding Hermes items, always authentic, but you never know if they know what they have ..... for additional piece of mind, I would like to see paper tag with serial number (the one peaking from YSL envelope) and underside of zipper head, not zipper pull. Otherwise, all the details shown so far on this bag (called EASY) look authentic to me


Thank you so much- I've asked for those additional photos- will post when I get a reply


----------



## rumour_1

vesna said:


> we do not authenticate for sellers here, however the buyer can authenticate (or you) at Caroldiva, authenticate4U, Mypoupette  or  Realauthentication. com
> 
> personally your photos look like it is an authentic bag, I would just like to see the underside of a leather tag, but you don't have the bag any more


Hi There

Hi Vesna,
I am the buyer of the bag - happy_woodstock helped me with the post - the number at the underside of the leather tag is 228840 213317. I uploaded a picture too. THANK you for helping.


----------



## happy_woodstock

vesna said:


> we do not authenticate for sellers here, however the buyer can authenticate (or you) at Caroldiva, authenticate4U, Mypoupette  or  Realauthentication. com
> 
> personally your photos look like it is an authentic bag, I would just like to see the underside of a leather tag, but you don't have the bag any more



Vensa, thank you for your time! I apologize I did not know seller cannot ask for authentication request. Please forgive my newbie mistake. I forwarded your sources of professional authentication service to the buyer.  I've also offered to pay for that authentication service if it's fake.  I bought it myself from offical YSL store in Las Vegas so there is 0% it is a fake.  

The buyer has also opened up her own request to authenticate the same bag with leather tag picture provided at https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-1155#post-32643423.

Thanks again for your help. I hope this eBay dispute can close soon  It's my first time experience with ebay dispute and I appreciate all the help you've given.


----------



## corame

Hi ladies. I do apologies for being off for a while. I am having a family situation and my free time it’s less every day. I’m trying to help a few of you this week.


----------



## corame

vesna said:


> LOL, I don't know where is *Corame*, she is authenticating Saint Laurent, I like to do the older bags, Tom Ford and Stefano Pilati, and this hobo is Pilati's bag. I used to have two, just sold them because they were bottomless pits for me   But it is such a gorgeous bag.



Here I am [emoji176]


----------



## corame

vesna said:


> this bag has many issues, many wrong details



Horrible fake. The worst I ever seen ))


----------



## corame

bbkush said:


> Item Name: YSL Medium College
> Seller: Offer Up
> Listing: 17295
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Unfortunately this is the best pictures I got from seller. I question the serial code because I haven’t come across a YSL serial code that has 2 dots in it... please view pictures. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209685
> View attachment 4209686
> View attachment 4209688
> View attachment 4209689
> View attachment 4209692
> View attachment 4209694
> View attachment 4209696
> View attachment 4209697



Looks good


----------



## esteven2

vesna said:


> I have great experience with this seller regarding Hermes items, always authentic, but you never know if they know what they have ..... for additional piece of mind, I would like to see paper tag with serial number (the one peaking from YSL envelope) and underside of zipper head, not zipper pull. Otherwise, all the details shown so far on this bag (called EASY) look authentic to me


Here are some additional photos that I received from the ebay seller- I think it is still ok?


----------



## Mama Len T.

Hi, my sister's colleague is selling her preloved ysl bag and I'd like to check its authenticity before I buy it. Can you help me check the bag please?


----------



## Olympa

vesna said:


> all of this looks good to me


Vesna, could you authenticate my bag as well please. My quote number is 17311. SL Sac du Jour. I started to Doubt a lot! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Voyageuse

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather Roady Hobo
Item Number: YVE80674
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...laurent-patent-leather-roady-hobo-ZBrztxeoM4A

Comments: Please let me know if this authentic what you think of this bag.
Thank you!


----------



## vesna

rumour_1 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Hi Vesna,
> I am the buyer of the bag - happy_woodstock helped me with the post - the number at the underside of the leather tag is 228840 213317. I uploaded a picture too. THANK you for helping.
> 
> View attachment 4222726


this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Olympa said:


> View attachment 4218533
> View attachment 4218534
> View attachment 4218535
> View attachment 4218536
> View attachment 4218537
> View attachment 4218533
> View attachment 4218534
> View attachment 4218535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Item: Saint Laurent sac de jour small
> Listing Number: Fly355153 0714
> Seller: TSUM outlet store
> Link: not online
> Comments: Thanks a lot in advance!!


I would need to see leather tag Saint Laurent print clear not blurry and the same on the front of the bag please


----------



## vesna

esteven2 said:


> Here are some additional photos that I received from the ebay seller- I think it is still ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223593
> View attachment 4223593
> View attachment 4223595


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Voyageuse said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Patent Leather Roady Hobo
> Item Number: YVE80674
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...laurent-patent-leather-roady-hobo-ZBrztxeoM4A
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic what you think of this bag.
> Thank you!


it looks fine, that  what I can see, I would need to see inner leather tag front and back and any paper tag with serial number to confirm, I do not see any red flags here


----------



## vesna

corame said:


> Hi ladies. I do apologies for being off for a while. I am having a family situation and my free time it’s less every day. I’m trying to help a few of you this week.


This is a problem in our forum from early days  That is why I started commenting on bags I knew well....never having enough time to devote to the forum, but trying....however Slimane surprised me with bags I don't like too much so I never explored them. I will help when  some oldie comes up (already all of those beauties I love are oldies ??) Muse, Muse II, Easy...any from Ford and Pilati


----------



## yazj42

bbkush said:


> Item Name: YSL Medium College
> Seller: Offer Up
> Listing: 17295
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Unfortunately this is the best pictures I got from seller. I question the serial code because I haven’t come across a YSL serial code that has 2 dots in it... please view pictures. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209685
> View attachment 4209686
> View attachment 4209688
> View attachment 4209689
> View attachment 4209692
> View attachment 4209694
> View attachment 4209696
> View attachment 4209697




So I have this same exact bag, and mine looks exactly the same. I bought It off of eBay  a few years ago and I just noticed that the clasp where the bag click shuts ( the round metal magnetic thing) does NOT say Saint Laurent Paris, and neither does yours. Authenticators do some of the YSL bags not have the Saint Laurent Paris on the clasp? I have attached a picture of mine and now I’m questioning the authenticity of my bag.


----------



## Voyageuse

vesna said:


> it looks fine, that  what I can see, I would need to see inner leather tag front and back and any paper tag with serial number to confirm, I do not see any red flags here


Thank you Vesna!  I will get you the inner leather tag by the end of the week.


----------



## gie121

Hi! Can i post a bag currently in my possesion for authentication? 
I purchased it preowned from a reputable singapore second hand shop a year ago. Then recently had it recolored at a bag spa, when i posted it for sale someone told me its fake due to the markings of the brand name. Hope someone can help me with it thanks


----------



## gie121

Here are the detailed photos. If you will require for photos kindly let me know  thank you


----------



## pale_septembre

Hello would you please authenticate this YSL
Roady? Thank you. 

eBay seller: password12.2013

Item number: 223144364122

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223144364122


----------



## pale_septembre

Double post.


----------



## Nutsss

Hi, I saw a posting on ebay for the Saint Laurent's Sac De Jour in small and was wondering if it is authentic. I would appreciate any help I could get on this! 

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
Listing Number: 183494667029
Seller: fpu6j_1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...h=item2ab9226b15:g:I9wAAOSwMvpbytuB:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Olympa

vesna said:


> I would need to see leather tag Saint Laurent print clear not blurry and the same on the front of the bag please


Hello, Vesna! 
Thank you so much for your reply!! 

Here are pictures of the tag.


----------



## Jelizaveta Sablovskaja

Hi, could you please help me to recognize if this is original
Item: Saint Laurent Medium College Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: leahjenson2012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253903140028?ul_noapp=true


----------



## andersob834

Item: BNIB SAINT LAURENT 'monogram quilted leather card holder' pallisandre yves YSL
Listing Number: 253872572724
Seller: bcchic
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-SAINT...572724?txnId=2339000369015#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: purchased and attached photos. Very difficult to get photo of the serial number inside. First time purchasing anything ysl, so let me know if i need more photos!


----------



## Jessieboohxl

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Opium bag black
Listing Number: 263999781144
Seller: cdfhjdcrb 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Crossbody-Bag-100-authentic/263999781144?bhl=1
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Is price too good to be true? Thank you.


----------



## Jelizaveta Sablovskaja

Hi, could you please help me to recognize if this is authentic
Item: Saint Laurent Medium College Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: leahjenson2012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253903140028?ul_noapp=true
Price: GBP 1,450.00


----------



## flyygal

Please help me authentic this item
Item name: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small

Seller: Private seller

Listing: NA

Link: NA


----------



## Amy phuttaphan

Please help me authenticate this bag.
I got as a gift and I wasn’t sure is it authentic.. 
Serial Number : 
cfp377828.0415
It didn’t come with the serial white card. 
Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## Nutsss

Nutsss said:


> Hi, I saw a posting on ebay for the Saint Laurent's Sac De Jour in small and was wondering if it is authentic. I would appreciate any help I could get on this!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small
> Listing Number: 183494667029
> Seller: fpu6j_1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...h=item2ab9226b15:g:I9wAAOSwMvpbytuB:rk:1:pf:0



Hi - kindly ignore my earlier post and request. The seller has removed the listing already. Thanks.


----------



## Nutsss

Hi, I have reserved a YSL Sac De Jour bag and would be collecting the bag from the seller tomorrow. Would greatly appreciate it if someone could help to authenticate the bag! Thank you! 

The below are the pictures given to me by the seller. I should be able to post more if required once I have the bag.


----------



## apresi2

Item: yves saint laurent crossbody Monogram Textured Leather in pink
Listing Number: 283222538542
Seller: mietran1468
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/yves-saint...538542?hash=item41f160f92e:g:2dsAAOSws~pbzaKO
Comments: thanks for any input!!


----------



## Rella1988

Hi!

Please need help! I bought a second hand bag on Ebay for 913euros. A YSL college bag. But I have no idea how to check if its authentic. I have the bag home cause I wont the bidding. For example my bag the YSL logo on the front is very low (see picture) in comparison to other YSL college bag. But then I found similiar to mine too. Does anyone know anything about this? My model is from 2013, I have the serial number too but dont know what to do with it? Please please help before my buyers protection 30 days expires and I wont be able to claim a refund.


----------



## Rella1988

yazj42 said:


> So I have this same exact bag, and mine looks exactly the same. I bought It off of eBay  a few years ago and I just noticed that the clasp where the bag click shuts ( the round metal magnetic thing) does NOT say Saint Laurent Paris, and neither does yours. Authenticators do some of the YSL bags not have the Saint Laurent Paris on the clasp? I have attached a picture of mine and now I’m questioning the authenticity of my bag.




I have the college bag and mine does not have the Saint Lauren text on the clasp (magnetic thing). I ordered a whole new bag from a store to compare it to mine (purchased of Ebay). And the one from the online store had the text on it. The same thing with the YSL tag (metall thing) in my bag its ends where the end bags, while the bag from the store has it further up. Can this be depending on the year of the bag? 

Thanks


----------



## Nutsss

Nutsss said:


> Hi, I have reserved a YSL Sac De Jour bag and would be collecting the bag from the seller tomorrow. Would greatly appreciate it if someone could help to authenticate the bag! Thank you!
> 
> The below are the pictures given to me by the seller. I should be able to post more if required once I have the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4232726
> View attachment 4232728
> View attachment 4232730
> View attachment 4232732



Hi, just to update on my earlier post - I have gotten the bag and am uploading more pictures which would hopefully help. I saw that an authentic Sac De Jour bag similar to the design I got, its lock leather pouch has the brand embossed on it, but mine doesn't and am worried that mine may be a fake :/ Would really appreciate it if a kind soul could help!


----------



## Nutsss

Nutsss said:


> Hi, just to update on my earlier post - I have gotten the bag and am uploading more pictures which would hopefully help. I saw that an authentic Sac De Jour bag similar to the design I got, its lock leather pouch has the brand embossed on it, but mine doesn't and am worried that mine may be a fake :/ Would really appreciate it if a kind soul could help!
> 
> View attachment 4234036
> View attachment 4234038
> View attachment 4234040
> View attachment 4234041
> View attachment 4234043
> View attachment 4234044
> View attachment 4234045
> View attachment 4234046
> View attachment 4234051
> View attachment 4234052



I have noticed that my bag does not have the words “made in Italy” inside the bag and asked the seller for further clarification - the seller said that the bag was bought from a boutique in Paris and bags from Paris and Dubai would not have the words “made in Italy”. Would anyone happen to know if this is true?

I have also brought the bag to a local Saint Laurent store and although the sales assistant could not authenticate the bag, he pointed out to me that the authenticity card looks different from the one in the store and the “NT” of “Laurent” is not touching although it should be. Would appreciate it if anyone could share more insights on this!


----------



## vesna

pale_septembre said:


> Hello would you please authenticate this YSL
> Roady? Thank you.
> 
> eBay seller: password12.2013
> 
> Item number: 223144364122
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223144364122


this is an authentic roady


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this Medium Toy Loulou. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Antigone

Additional pics


----------



## Antigone

Pic

Thanks so much!


----------



## Antigone

Pics

Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Baby Chain Python Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 132838882551
Seller: tess-tl
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132838882551
Comments: Hello! Please authenticate the following for me, I’ll be super grateful for your heIp! I have purchased the bag on eBay, already paid but yet to receive.


----------



## raw89

Hi guys,
Could someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent SuNset Medium Bag for me. Mainly the serial number looks off to me as it’s not on the usual piece of stitched leather...


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I would really appreciate it..thank you ❤️


----------



## cstandke

Please authenticate this bag for me if possible:

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=283237569166&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Jjmidwest

Hi there, it’s my first YSL bag and I’m absolutely in love with it, but the seller has no receipt so not keen on committing to it if it’s not authentic! Please help!! These are all the photos I have! Thank you!


----------



## Lily_Berlin

*






hello, i am about to buy a YSL bag. It is small classic monogram camera bag, in burgundy.
I am not sure if it's original, need your help.

*

The bag is in very good condition. The seller has also an invoice, purchased in germany  (not specific saying this is a YSL being purchased, only "bag").   The price was 695 euro (ca. 790 USD). 
I would buy it for 470,- euro.  
*There is an authenticity card and this is confusing now: as you can see it is saying " YSL Sac M LouLou Ch" but this bag is not "LouLou" model. *Is it a fake maybe?  

I would like to know what you think. Many thanks for quick response&cheers: Andy


----------



## maria darpa

*Hi All,
*
I hope you're having a lovely week! Could you help me authenticate this please?
thanks!!!

*Item Name: *YSL Saint Laurent black leather shoulder bag
*Seller name or ID:* 876300 
*Working Link to pictures: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...h=item363f8b89bf:g:vyUAAOSwXHxb4Fp4:rk:9:pf:0
*Comments: *Beautiful quilted black leather shoulder bag with silver tone hardware in excellent condition no marks, comes with all original packaging and control certificate, purchase*d *December  2017 from the  Upper floor Saint Laurent concession in Selfridges London. Ideal day or evening bag for smart or casual wear .Cut from crisp quilted leather, this shoulder bag is stamped by the iconic YSL monogram, while it hangs from your arm via its chain strap. (Length 16cm, width 24cm, depth 4cm)


----------



## Melissango

Item:  YSL, YVES SAINT LAURENT Beige Calfskin Emmanuelle Fringe Hobo Bag Listing Number:  264018292906
Seller:  eastvaleluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-S...-Bag-/264018292906?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comment:  I just won this item. Can you please help me authenticate? Thank you kindly!


----------



## raw89

raw89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent SuNset Medium Bag for me. Mainly the serial number looks off to me as it’s not on the usual piece of stitched leather...


Hi,
Just wondering whether anyone on here authenticates or am I on an old blog?


----------



## prichuda

Hi everyone! Hope are having good day! Please help me authenticate this beauty 

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Logos Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage YG02043
Listing Number:YG02043
Seller:brand_jfa 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ag-Black-Leather-Vintage-YG02043/332849312245
Comments:


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Baby Chain Python Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 132838882551
> Seller: tess-tl
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132838882551
> Comments: Hello! Please authenticate the following for me, I’ll be super grateful for your heIp! I have purchased the bag on eBay, already paid but yet to receive.



Hi just wondering whether this thread is still live, as I’ve been waiting and hoping for an authentication since October 31st

Please please do get back to me as I’ve got limited time to potentially return the bag if it isn’t authentic

Thanks again! ❤️


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Baby Chain Python Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 132838882551
> Seller: tess-tl
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132838882551
> Comments: Hello! Please authenticate the following for me, I’ll be super grateful for your heIp! I have purchased the bag on eBay, already paid but yet to receive.



Hi again, 
Adding my own images in addition to the previously supplied ebay link. I hope this helps in authenticating the bag!

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from someone soon!


----------



## jessica jones

Item: *YSL Black Chevron Maltesse Quilted Bag*
Listing Number: 1386139452
Seller: carolina 
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1386139452
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic . Thank you so much!


----------



## Antigone

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> Hi just wondering whether this thread is still live, as I’ve been waiting and hoping for an authentication since October 31st
> 
> Please please do get back to me as I’ve got limited time to potentially return the bag if it isn’t authentic
> 
> Thanks again! ❤️



No answer for several days now for us too. Maybe you could use a paid authentication service if you're pressed for time? Like Authenticate4U. https://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Antigone said:


> No answer for several days now for us too. Maybe you could use a paid authentication service if you're pressed for time? Like Authenticate4U. https://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html


Thank you. I’ll wait a little longer and hope for the best, but thank you for the helpful suggestion!


----------



## Rach’elle

Item: YSL KATE MÉDIUM MONOGRAM
Listing Number: 
Seller: stephanie
Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...t-kate-monogramme-en-cuir-rouge-6535828.shtml
Comments: Hello Dear Authenticators, I found this bag on Vestiaire Collective and I want to purchase it. Please can you tell me if it’s authentic or not ? Thank you very mich.
Below the seller’s pictures


----------



## Beebee3153

Hi
I found this bag on eBay UK. 
Pls could you help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent
Thank you.

Item: YSL LARGE CHEVRON TOTE college Bag.
List number : 113363903598
eBay Seller : Sallysjewels

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113363903598

Pls see upload black YSL large Chevron tote college bag.  Thank you


----------



## Leeleetva

vesna said:


> looks good to me


Thank you for your help! I appreciate it so much!


----------



## Beebee3153

Leeleetva said:


> Thank you for your help! I appreciate it so much!


Thank you


----------



## miggi030

Item: Saint Laurent, Kate Shoulder Nude Bag
Listing Number: 192723457049
Seller:iwasuk8
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Kate-Shoulder-Nude-Bag-Authentic-YSL-/192723457049
Comments: hello I’m about to buy this bag but I d k if this is authentic or not can u check it out for me ?
Thank you


----------



## smerian

Item: SAC DE JOUR BRIEFCASE IN GRAINED LEATHER
Listing Number: 273446562588
Seller: chaseint
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1890-S...-Briefcase-Black-Leather-YSL-Bag/273446562588
Comments: Hi! Does this look authentic?


----------



## vesna

raw89 said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering whether anyone on here authenticates or am I on an old blog?


I am very very sorry, we do have on occasion girls who authenticate, Corame was the most active for newer Saint Laurent, I jump in for older Yves Saint Laurent bags from the era of Tom Ford and Stefano  Pilati....but this all depends on how much work we have on our jobs and how much time we can devote to this blog...we are trying...I just hope someone with great experience and love for Saint Laurent would join authenticators


----------



## vesna

Swear_On_My_Chanel said:


> Hi again,
> Adding my own images in addition to the previously supplied ebay link. I hope this helps in authenticating the bag!
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from someone soon!


I can say with my limited knowledge of Slimane's Saint Laurent (and this is his, from 2016) that signaures and other details I know look good. I would like Corame to confirm though


----------



## vesna

prichuda said:


> Hi everyone! Hope are having good day! Please help me authenticate this beauty
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT Logos Shoulder Bag Black Leather Vintage YG02043
> Listing Number:YG02043
> Seller:brand_jfa
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ag-Black-Leather-Vintage-YG02043/332849312245
> Comments:


I can't see the metal tag with signature properly...I would need that and other signatures if any....I bought from this seller some Hermes goodies and they were always authentic


----------



## vesna

Rach’elle said:


> Item: YSL KATE MÉDIUM MONOGRAM
> Listing Number:
> Seller: stephanie
> Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...t-kate-monogramme-en-cuir-rouge-6535828.shtml
> Comments: Hello Dear Authenticators, I found this bag on Vestiaire Collective and I want to purchase it. Please can you tell me if it’s authentic or not ? Thank you very mich.
> Below the seller’s pictures


I know that Corame would ask for clear photos of signatures - inner tag with saint laurent signature, serial number and flap gold signature...all of these details are under an angle and not clear


----------



## vesna

maria darpa said:


> *Hi All,
> *
> I hope you're having a lovely week! Could you help me authenticate this please?
> thanks!!!
> 
> *Item Name: *YSL Saint Laurent black leather shoulder bag
> *Seller name or ID:* 876300
> *Working Link to pictures: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...h=item363f8b89bf:g:vyUAAOSwXHxb4Fp4:rk:9:pf:0
> *Comments: *Beautiful quilted black leather shoulder bag with silver tone hardware in excellent condition no marks, comes with all original packaging and control certificate, purchase*d *December  2017 from the  Upper floor Saint Laurent concession in Selfridges London. Ideal day or evening bag for smart or casual wear .Cut from crisp quilted leather, this shoulder bag is stamped by the iconic YSL monogram, while it hangs from your arm via its chain strap. (Length 16cm, width 24cm, depth 4cm)


all the YSL details look good to me


----------



## vesna

Lily_Berlin said:


> *
> View attachment 4243128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243117
> 
> 
> hello, i am about to buy a YSL bag. It is small classic monogram camera bag, in burgundy.
> I am not sure if it's original, need your help.
> 
> *
> 
> The bag is in very good condition. The seller has also an invoice, purchased in germany  (not specific saying this is a YSL being purchased, only "bag").   The price was 695 euro (ca. 790 USD).
> I would buy it for 470,- euro.
> *There is an authenticity card and this is confusing now: as you can see it is saying " YSL Sac M LouLou Ch" but this bag is not "LouLou" model. *Is it a fake maybe?
> 
> I would like to know what you think. Many thanks for quick response&cheers: Andy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243117
> View attachment 4243117
> View attachment 4243119
> View attachment 4243117
> View attachment 4243119


we need very clear photos of all signatures, serial number as well (to compare to paper tag)


----------



## Swear_On_My_Chanel

Thank you for your response! In that case I hope to also hear from Corame just for assurance 



vesna said:


> I can say with my limited knowledge of Slimane's Saint Laurent (and this is his, from 2016) that signaures and other details I know look good. I would like Corame to confirm though


----------



## Garrie

Hi! This is from an online store, pls help me authenticate before i buy


----------



## emma666

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Sac Dandy
Listing Number:5023618
Seller:Vicki
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-yves-saint-laurent-handbag-5023618.shtml
Comments: please authenticate this bag


----------



## Khadija Malik

Hi,

Can someone please tell me if this buy is a fake or is real? Asking before I make an offer to purchase. Never purchased a YSL bag before so very unsure of whether this is the real deal.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you.


----------



## Roxie Slade

Please could someone authenticate this for me? Many thanks! X

Saint Laurent Kate
273539339045
preciouchikot_0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-La...rentrq:3090525e1670ab4dee97c9e8fff5246a|iid:1


----------



## sammak

Not sure if I am doing this right, I bought this at a church sale and hope it is authentic. Beautiful soft leather. measures approx 35cm from bottom to top of handles. Any insight would be gratefully received. Thanks, Sam


----------



## vesna

Jjmidwest said:


> View attachment 4241613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, it’s my first YSL bag and I’m absolutely in love with it, but the seller has no receipt so not keen on committing to it if it’s not authentic! Please help!! These are all the photos I have! Thank you!


lovely bag, some details which I can see like signatures look OK, but I don't know for sure. What is confusing me is the dust bag, which is not YSL for purses (double, satin out and cotton white inside) not it is Saint Laurent. Looks like dust bag for shoes ?


----------



## vesna

sammak said:


> Not sure if I am doing this right, I bought this at a church sale and hope it is authentic. Beautiful soft leather. measures approx 35cm from bottom to top of handles. Any insight would be gratefully received. Thanks, Sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258780
> View attachment 4258781
> View attachment 4258782
> View attachment 4258783
> View attachment 4258784
> View attachment 4258785
> View attachment 4258786
> View attachment 4258787
> View attachment 4258788
> View attachment 4258789


Sorry to say, this is not an authentic bag


----------



## prichuda

vesna said:


> I can't see the metal tag with signature properly...I would need that and other signatures if any....I bought from this seller some Hermes goodies and they were always authentic


Thank you so much for your reply! Will try to receive additional photos from this seller. I agree, he has really good staff and many bloggers recommend him as trusted seller


----------



## jejekoko

Hi, could you please authenticate this sac de jour bag please? This bag is listed on Carousell. Seller said she got it from a department store in Amsterdam. The bag has a pouch in the middle but it’s not detachable (i thought the pouches in sdj bags are detachable). Please let me know if more pics are needed! Thanks so much


----------



## SSophiie3

Hi 
please authenticate this bag from Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## ayalaliel

Hi! Can you please authenticate this? I ordered it but can always return it. Thanks in advance 

Item: 
*SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Medium Monogram Satchel Black*

Listing Number: 303728
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-...triquilt-medium-monogram-satchel-black-303728
Comments:


----------



## prichuda

vesna said:


> I can't see the metal tag with signature properly...I would need that and other signatures if any....I bought from this seller some Hermes goodies and they were always authentic



Dear Vesna, hello

Please find attached additional photos from the seller. Hope this will help. And thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Juthamat

Item: YSL Loulou Medium Leather

Comments: please everyone help me Authenticate this bag thank you


----------



## ANDRATCH

Hello!  I am interested in purchasing this Sunset Bag from a fellow on e-bay in NYC, but I want to verify it's authenticity first. 

The seller sent me an image of the receipt with a 2017 date from Bloomingdale's in Dubai, but it's quite faded (though you can see a serial number listed).  If there is any way to authenticate this, please help!

EBAY ITEM: 264049650443
SELLER: dshearer2012
LISTING: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264049650443?ul_noapp=true
RECEIPT SERIAL #: 8072861508

IMAGE GALLERY:  (also uploaded to post)


----------



## ANDRATCH

^^^^^^ Two more images for the Sunset Bag directly above ^^^^^^^


----------



## vasanti707

Item : Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour in Grained black leather
Item number: 283268372466
Seller: venetayaneva 
Link :  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283268372466

Hi there lovely bag people. 
I bought this bag on eBay for £1000.

Now that it has come I am slightly worried that it’s a fake. Would really appreciate if someone could authenticate it. 
My main worry is the unevenly stiched handles (at a angle, see picture with ruller)


----------



## vasanti707

Some further pictures to the Saint Laurent bag, Baby Sac de jour


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi please would someone kindly take a look at this bag for me

Item name : YSL Saint Laurent Large Black Leather College Bag
Item number :392181642420
Seller id: qingfila

Link :https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## PenelopeBlue

Would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me. Won it at a local auction and slightly worried it may be fake! It’s amazing leather and very heavy handles though.
Serial number: 
DMR392737.0515

Thanks so much x


----------



## classicgirll

Hello, would really appreciate it if you can authenticate this!
Item: Medium College Bag in Diamond Matelasse
Listing Number: 123465519791
Seller: fashionitaly-brand
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Photos are in the link above.

Thank you!


----------



## aurixpxlxcixs

Hi!
If someone has the chance to authenticate this for me, I’d be super thankful!
The item is a bit scuffed/used but would like to purchase it as a part of diy project 
Here it goes:
Item: CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CAMERA BAG IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
Seller: ciarafancy28
Link:
https://bnc.lt/focc/6Km8OAXxiS
Comments: have purchased but can return


----------



## Vanity1991

Hello, 
This is my first time posting in the forum. I think you guys are amazing in what you do and the help you provide. 
I am thinking to purchase a Ysl College Medium bag. The bag looks fine, but the dust bag and the cards are a little bit weird. Can you please help me authenticate it? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Angielove

Authenticate this YSL College bag please! 
Does this bag look authentic? The seller has good feedback on Ebay but the seller purchased it secondhand and mentioned she is not 100 % sure if it is real or not since she did not buy is from the boutique itself so she is selling it cheaper than retail price. She mentioned she did buy if from a reputable seller though. I just sent her some messages asking about the serial number and I am waiting for her to get back to me.


----------



## Samkay1

Item:Medium monogram Kate croc silver
Listing Number:ALREADY BOUGHT
Seller:Ebay
Link:
Comments
IHi, I love this bag and bought it on eBay but please help me authenticate it, if it's fake I can return it.
I'm finding it very difficult to read the serial number
PLEASE HELP


----------



## vesna

th


SSophiie3 said:


> Hi
> please authenticate this bag from Yves Saint Laurent


is is an authentic bag


----------



## aurixpxlxcixs

aurixpxlxcixs said:


> Hi!
> If someone has the chance to authenticate this for me, I’d be super thankful!
> The item is a bit scuffed/used but would like to purchase it as a part of diy project
> Here it goes:
> Item: CLASSIC SMALL MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CAMERA BAG IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED LEATHER
> Seller: ciarafancy28
> Link:
> https://bnc.lt/focc/6Km8OAXxiS
> Comments: have purchased but can return


I received the item and was able to take more pictures. The serial number pic is the best I could get since it’s a camera bag (tiny) I hope this will help!


----------



## Samkay1

Samkay1 said:


> Item:Medium monogram Kate croc silver
> Listing Number:ALREADY BOUGHT
> Seller:Ebay
> Link:
> Comments
> IHi, I love this bag and bought it on eBay but please help me authenticate it, if it's fake I can return it.
> I'm finding it very difficult to read the serial number
> PLEASE HELP


Hi I was able to get the serial number it's in the inside pocket and very hard to photograph. 
It's PLB464021.1015
Please please help me authenticate it before my return time runs out.
Thank you


----------



## xYSLx

Hi, could you please authenticate this sac de jour small? I bought it over farfetch and the logo (silver print) differs from the pictures (stamped) which were posted on the website. Despite liking it, I now feel insecure about authenticity. 
Many thanks!


----------



## lcscjzc

Item: saint laurent sac de jour
Listing Number: 173679437742
Seller: flinders77
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/saint-l...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this sac de jour bag. I have asked for more photos and attached it below. Thanks in advance! The serial no isn't that clear but should say FLY3987100515


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi!
Can somebody please help me to authenticate this item? Its a fragment zipped card case in black tulip
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/esytztn3m7zch5v/AAB_iWELGw0sPCOvv_N3s8ATa?dl=0

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prowe9

Hello. I would be really thankful if someone from forum could help me. Long time ago i got as a gift Saint Laurent Pompom Kate leather handbag. The person who gave me this bag said she bought it in trusted shop in Paris, that it was calf leather printed in crocodilean skin pattern. I did not get certificate of originality, person said she never got it. Now I want to resell it and I'm not sure anymore if it's legit. I don't want mislead potential buyer so I'm asking here for help.
Pictures :


If any picture is not clear I can post more.

Thank You for any help.


----------



## classicgirll

.


----------



## classicgirll

Please authenticate this YSL Medium College Bag - Diamond Matelasse for me!
Thank you.


----------



## pondicherry

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Monogram Totebag
Listing Number: 311210001998
Seller: alem1612 www.kleiderkreisel.de
Link: 
https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/188211166-yves-saint-laurent-tragertasche
Comment: Please help me authenticate this Handbag. The seller does Not have a recipt anymore. If you Need more pics let me know!
Thanks a lot ☺️


----------



## Isabella7scheibler

Please authenticate this

Item:  Yves Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet in Grain De Poudre Embossed Leather
Listing Number: 
Seller: Depop @francymor
Link: I already bought the bag thinking it was authentic. No I need proof that it's not because she is convinced that it is.


----------



## Hwong324

Hi, can you please authenticate this medium VICKY bag? thanks.


----------



## roxanaroxy

Hi could you please authenticate this bag 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352466923333


----------



## roxanaroxy

roxanaroxy said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352466923333


----------



## Cerasela

Hello, everyone! I have found this YSL bag on depop and I am a bit worried about its authenticity. These are the only pics I have. It is claimed to be an older bag, without papers or dustbag. If it us possible, please help. If not, no problem!Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## nrc22

Can someone please help me to check the authenticity of this bag?

Item: YSL Small Kate
Listing Number:
Seller: zulily
Link: https://www.zulily.com/p/black-gold...7573f44a552d9da1ba69ae7dc2be44df&pid=59776635
Comments: Attached picture is taken by me


----------



## mia55

Hi, I’ll really appreciate if you can authenticate this bag? Please let me know if my post is missing any details as I’m new to YSL thread.

Name: saint Laurent clege medium
Seller: private

Thanks so much


----------



## mhjparc

Would appreciate if someone could authenticate this YSL monogram matelasse purse I bought off of a seller on Kijiji. The purse came with an authenticity card, box, duster bag, and wrapping. 

However, could someone advise where the serial number on the bag is supposed to be? I have a feeling this is a fake bag because what is supposedly the serial number found inside the bag doesn't match with the serial number on the authenticity card.

I have half a mind to report the seller, lol.


----------



## Charlene227

Hi! Appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag please. Do let me know if more/ clearer pictures is required.

Item: YSL Kate Tassel Clutch


----------



## Christinah

Hi, please could somebody authenticate the below bag. 
Item: Python embossed tassel bag 
Serial number on the bag is 311210 001988


----------



## milfeuille10

Hello everyone. I hope you can help me check the authenticity of this bag.

Item: YSL WOC Large 
Listing # 254021353505
Seller: domo.sand
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I can provide more pictures if needed. I already bought the item, so I am not sure if it is still allowed to post here. If not, can you recommend a great authenticator please? 
Thank you so much and I greatly appreciate your thoughts and constructive feedbacks.


----------



## milfeuille10

milfeuille10 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you can help me check the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item: YSL WOC Large
> Listing # 254021353505
> Seller: domo.sand
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-WALLET-ON-CHAIN-SUPERB-PRE-OWNED-CONDITION/254021353505?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I can provide more pictures if needed. I already bought the item, so I am not sure if it is still allowed to post here. If not, can you recommend a great authenticator please?
> Thank you so much and I greatly appreciate your thoughts and constructive feedbacks.




Here are the other few pics not shown from the site. So far the box and card matched, but I am not sure if they matter or if good replicas also have matching numbers in box and cards..?


----------



## darchik

Hi! Happy New Year everyone! Please can you check this YSL bag 
Item: Saint Laurent Chevron Leather Bag
Listing: Consignment shop
Link: NA
Comments: Pics made by me in shop!


----------



## jc1985

Hello!

First time poster, long time visitor 

Could somebody please authenticate the following item for me?

Item: SAINT LAURENT Black Leather Monogrammed YSL LOGO Mini Crossbody BAG baby
Listing Number: 183617903481
Seller: vrodmz 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/183617903481?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic -  thanks!


----------



## Viva0718

hi guys!

I need help. Please authenticate..

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT COLLEGE Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 1406990002
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

thanks!


----------



## helenanoah

Can someone please help me to check the authenticity of this bag?

Item: YSL Kate medium velvet bag
Listing Number: 183613293292
Seller: joeebbbb
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-...-Shoulder-Bag/183613293292#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: I will soon receive bag so i can take more pictures if needed..Seller seems honest with great feedbacks


----------



## Lvoedk

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Fog 
Listing Number: 202518243975
Seller: aartijj94
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic.  Thank you.


----------



## Winwin_2007

Hi!Could you please help to authenticate this bag?Thank you so much!

Item:YSL baby niki
Seller:smile life online
Link:http://hk.carousell.com/p/208615453

Here are more photos:


----------



## classicgirll

is anyone authenticating????


----------



## Renma

Item: Small Sac de Jour in Black with Crocodile handles/sides
Listing Number: consignment shop
Seller: individual on consignment shop
Link: would rather not post
Comments: Hello!! First time poster, happy belated new year to everyone  If anyone has a moment, please help me authenticate this bag! I'm in love with it and want to buy it, but am a little wary because I haven't seen it very often and the seller also, unfortunately, doesn't have the authenticity card. I've tried asking her for the serial number, but she's unable to provide it because she's having a hard time reading it from inside the pouch (which I feel is fair, as I had that issue with a Sac de Jour before as well.) Most of the images provided aren't very detailed, I feel, so I uploaded the ones that I think would be the most useful.


----------



## LIVING LIKE GOLIGHTLY

Am I allowed to post pictures of a YSL clutch in a local store to get it authenticated? There´s no onlineshop I can post a link to. Thank you!


----------



## helenanoah

I received bag and all about it seems so wrong, smell, lining, red pocket, box and more.. I dont think its authentic and here are my pictures that I took..
Please please please help me..

Thank you


----------



## weyoungs

Can some authenticate this vintage YSL bag? Thanks! 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Green Leather Shoulder Bag Made in France
Listing number: 223283273437
Seller: wlfg26 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Diana_D

Hi, I would really love your input on this one, as I have doubt about it... Has anyone seen them in this color scheme?  Thank you so much for the help! 

Item:  *ENVELOPPE BAG IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER*
Listing Number: consignment shop
Seller: individual on consignment shop


----------



## an.clark

Item: Large Sac de Jour in grey
Listing Number: private seller
Seller: private
Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this beauty, it's from private seller


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! I bought this Sac Bowly on The Real Real, and I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate it?

Thank you in advance!

Item: YSL Sac Bowly
Listing Number: YVE90206
Seller: The Real Real
Link: Item: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/yves-saint-laurent-bowly-leather-handle-bag 
Comments: additional photos below. Please note that the strap attached is not the original one.


----------



## see2keroppi

Item: Monogram Zip Around Wallet In Grain De Poudre Embossed Leather
Listing Number: private listing 
Seller:
Link:
Comments:

Everything checks out except the serial number. I’ve never seen it like this before.


----------



## dead_disco

Can someone authenticate mine as well?


----------



## eijukeiju

Hi
Would you please authenticate my YSL  MEDIUM KATE WITH TASSEL IN Black GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## timmd

Item:] Saint Laurent YSL 352905 Red Leather Belle de Jour Continental Wallet
Listing Number:  303010412944
Seller:  anniesuniqueaccessories
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Saint-...7FcJVQC:sc:USPSPriority!78154!US!-1:rk:8:pf:0
Comments:  They also have this wallet in black, thank you in advance for your opinion on authenticity


----------



## jc1985

Hi there,

I would really appreciate if someone helped me out authenticating this bag I bought this bag on ebay. I am concerned it isn't authentic. My reason for bing this is because the spacing letter "S" in the one of the "PARIS"s looks off, however I understand some time real bags can had flaws like these?? 

Please help - thank you!

Item: Saint Laurent Baby Chain Crossbody Bag
Serial Number: CLD399289 0715


----------



## LouisIsMyHusband

Item: sac de jour baby
Listing Number: 223321507712
Seller: missyabc123 on EBay 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223321507712
Comments: seller says this bag was purchased from the website ******


----------



## rockwell1234

Hi, can someone please authenticate this men’s blazer I found at a thrift

Item Name: unknown (seems to be a single button blazer with two lapels with 4 buttons on the wrists)
Item number: unknown (numbers are hard to read- could be 010618)
Seller id: goodwill in Champaign, IL
Link: none


----------



## rockwell1234

Hi, can someone please authenticate this men’s blazer I found at a thrift

Item Name: unknown (seems to be a single button blazer with two lapels with 4 buttons on the wrists)
Item number: unknown (numbers are hard to read- could be 010618)
Seller id: goodwill in Champaign, IL
Link: none

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Hi I would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this bag! 

Item: muse II bag - large 
Listing Number: 323649845923
Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...h=item4b5b08baa3:g:qisAAOSwxtVcH1HR:rk:1:pf:0

Thank you!


----------



## liana87

Item: Saint Laurent Suplice Triple V Flap Monogram Bag Black Leather 
Listing Number: 303033472429
Seller:  myremmie
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...rentrq:7981df4e1680aa48eb4cfaf2ffff3ce0|iid:1

Please help we authentic this bag


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me authenticate this YSL muse medium bag. I am not sure of its authenticity as I would like to buy it from a friend. Thank you in advance and your help will be really much appreciated as this is my first time to buy a YSL bag!!


----------



## tedfrancis1997




----------



## Pream

Please kindly authentic this YSL SUNSET Bag...
I have asked a close friend to buy this bag for me in 17-2-2017 which is 2year ago. It does come with a receipt.. BUT 
I realized that on the tassel there is no WORD :  SAINT LARENT PARIS ....  Could this one is a Super FAKE OR Is it the very first version of the SUNSET BAG that did not have the wording in the first place? 

Pls kindly let me know abt ths .. Thanks


----------



## emhaq

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Tote Baby
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Deluxe Consignment
Link: 
Comments: If you could please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!


----------



## nicolav

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> I am trying to authentic a LV noe gm bag that I just bought on poshmark. It has no date code, but the seller says it’s vintage and pre dates date codes.
> TIA!
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Noe GM
> Seller: luzguerriero
> Site: Poshmark
> https://bnc.lt/focc/8zQMevBJOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown
> 
> Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 360213903615
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de6bf8ff
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic other comments go here blah blah blah. Thank you.





Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


Hbshehj


xatiranx said:


> Hi thank you so much for the quick response. It's actually a wallet my late dad used to carry. I'm pretty sure it's from the 80's. I'm not sure if it's a real one. But it does has a stamped on the wallet that says "GENUINE LEATHER", and it seems like it's made from boar leather. I will be posting the photos soon. Thank You very much. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## nicolav

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just report the post to the mods, and let them handle it from there.
> 
> 
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.  Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## malle1985

Hi! I cannot find any place to post this. I would really really like to know what bag model this is? I cannot find the name anywhere. It has been authenticated by *****************, sonshoold be ok. Please help


----------



## an.clark

I know that there is a special thread for these questions, but no one has answered in it for like months. So I'm asking anyone, not only authenticators, but just people who has this bag and who can tell if it looks real.


----------



## an.clark

is anyone authenticating???? No????


----------



## vesna

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me authenticate this YSL muse medium bag. I am not sure of its authenticity as I would like to buy it from a friend. Thank you in advance and your help will be really much appreciated as this is my first time to buy a YSL bag!!


authentic


----------



## G&G100

Can someone please take a look for me. I want to purchase this bag. 
name: YSL medium Matelasse Wallet on Chain 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113517117220


----------



## vesna

fabfashionisto said:


> Hi I would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: muse II bag - large
> Listing Number: 323649845923
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...h=item4b5b08baa3:g:qisAAOSwxtVcH1HR:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> Thank you!


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

an.clark said:


> is anyone authenticating???? No????


I am sorry I also noticed that CORAME is absent, I jump in to authenticate older bags from Yves Saint laurent era of Tom Ford, Stefano Pilati, but Saint Laurent by Slimane and later not so much


----------



## vesna

weyoungs said:


> Can some authenticate this vintage YSL bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Vintage Green Leather Shoulder Bag Made in France
> Listing number: 223283273437
> Seller: wlfg26
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Vintage-Green-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Made-in-France/223283273437?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4303584


all signatures of YSL are authentic


----------



## G&G100

Can someone please take a look at the bag I posted? I already purchased it ( probably should’ve waited ).


----------



## Kukuroshu

Hello

I just wanted to authenticate this if it's possible.

Thank you


Item: small monogram st laurent fringed crossbody bag
Pictures: 


Seller: luxehoney
Link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/SMALL-...09&post_roll=&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=em_sh
Comments:  This stylish shoulder bag is crafted of rich suede calfskin in black. The bag features a long leather shoulder strap, suede and smooth leather fringe detail, and silver hardware. The top unzips to a fabric interior with patch pockets and card slots. This is a fantastic crossbody bag, perfect for everyday, with the classic chic of Saint Laurent! Length: 9.50 in/Width: 0.75 in/Height: 6.50 in/Drop: 23 in/Matelassé leatherJUST SHARING FOR NOW, MY FIRST YSL BAG


----------



## buttonsandbows

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate this sac de jour croc embossed.

I purchased it from eBay. 

Item: Sac de jour small croc embossed
Listing Number: 283350646682
Seller: sylvie88uk
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283350646682


Comments: I can’t find it anywhere online except Ioffer which sells fake items


----------



## lcscjzc

I would appreciate if someone could take a look at this sac de jour for me. There's a few things that are sending alarm bells so would be thankful for anyone who take let me know the authenticity.

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Classic Sac De Jour - Blue Leather Calfskin -Women's Handbag
Listing Number: 292921158607
Seller: littllov_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## milfeuille10

vesna said:


> I am sorry I also noticed that CORAME is absent, I jump in to authenticate older bags from Yves Saint laurent era of Tom Ford, Stefano Pilati, but Saint Laurent by Slimane and later not so much



will this mean no one can authenticate the newer ones?? thank you.


----------



## SheenC

Please authenticate

Item: YSL medium WOC  in nude
Listing Number:
Seller: lizredclosetmanila from carousell
Link: Cool find: ON HAND: Authentic YSL Medium Wallet on Chain in Nude for PHP 14,980 http://carousell.com/p/204055637
Comment: as per the seller this is from Japan


----------



## SheenC

Could you please help me authenticate this YSL WOC? Much appreciated!
Item: YSL Wallet on Chain (MEDIUM) nude
Listing Number: GUE377828 1216
Seller: lizredclosetmanila
Link: Cool find: ON HAND: Authentic YSL Medium Wallet on Chain in Nude for PHP 14,980 http://carousell.com/p/204055637
Comments:N/A


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

Item: YSL Large Muse Bag
Seller: goldielocks115
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Ivory-YSL-Muse-Bag-5c55fb74e944bae512ad9a76

I am falling in love with this bag every time I see it. I already purchased it and I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that she is the real deal Muse. I uploaded a few of the photos from the original listing


----------



## vesna

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there! I bought this Sac Bowly on The Real Real, and I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate it?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: YSL Sac Bowly
> Listing Number: YVE90206
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: Item: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/yves-saint-laurent-bowly-leather-handle-bag
> Comments: additional photos below. Please note that the strap attached is not the original one.


authentic


----------



## vesna

PatriotsBabyy said:


> Item: YSL Large Muse Bag
> Seller: goldielocks115
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Ivory-YSL-Muse-Bag-5c55fb74e944bae512ad9a76
> 
> I am falling in love with this bag every time I see it. I already purchased it and I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that she is the real deal Muse. I uploaded a few of the photos from the original listing


it is real


----------



## vesna

lcscjzc said:


> I would appreciate if someone could take a look at this sac de jour for me. There's a few things that are sending alarm bells so would be thankful for anyone who take let me know the authenticity.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Classic Sac De Jour - Blue Leather Calfskin -Women's Handbag
> Listing Number: 292921158607
> Seller: littllov_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> View attachment 4333174
> 
> View attachment 4333175
> 
> View attachment 4333176
> 
> View attachment 4333177
> View attachment 4333178
> View attachment 4333179
> 
> View attachment 4333180


looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

rockwell1234 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this men’s blazer I found at a thrift
> 
> Item Name: unknown (seems to be a single button blazer with two lapels with 4 buttons on the wrists)
> Item number: unknown (numbers are hard to read- could be 010618)
> Seller id: goodwill in Champaign, IL
> Link: none
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!


sorry, I don't know much about wardrobe details to authenticate


----------



## vesna

milfeuille10 said:


> will this mean no one can authenticate the newer ones?? thank you.


I will try to share my opinion if I see a strikingly bad one or if all details look really good....

posts with blurry photos I could not tell, and also small pics I can't analyze


----------



## vesna

dead_disco said:


> Can someone authenticate mine as well?


I would need a clear straight photo of inside signature and serial number, as well as any cards available would be good to see


----------



## vesna

an.clark said:


> Item: Large Sac de Jour in grey
> Listing Number: private seller
> Seller: private
> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this beauty, it's from private seller


I would need a clear straight photo of inside signature and serial number, as well as any cards available would be good to see


----------



## vesna

jc1985 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone helped me out authenticating this bag I bought this bag on ebay. I am concerned it isn't authentic. My reason for bing this is because the spacing letter "S" in the one of the "PARIS"s looks off, however I understand some time real bags can had flaws like these??
> 
> Please help - thank you!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Baby Chain Crossbody Bag
> Serial Number: CLD399289 0715


I personally would be cautious


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> it is real


Yay!!! Oh be still my beating heart I'm gonna pee myself!! Thank you @vesna!!


----------



## vesna

PatriotsBabyy said:


> Yay!!! Oh be still my beating heart I'm gonna pee myself!! Thank you @vesna!!


just one more confirmation please, if you could look closely if there is Yves Saint Laurent faint imprint on the leather about a 1/2 inch lower than the barrel lock, and also post a photo of the front of inside leather tag (the back of which is posted with serial number)


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> just one more confirmation please, if you could look closely if there is Yves Saint Laurent faint imprint on the leather about a 1/2 inch lower than the barrel lock, and also post a photo of the front of inside leather tag (the back of which is posted with serial number)


I zoomed in and yes there is


----------



## vesna

PatriotsBabyy said:


> I zoomed in and yes there is


that is great ) all is good


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> that is great ) all is good


Oh thank you!


----------



## RachP66

Sorry posted in error!


----------



## RachP66

Hi all! Sorry new to this. As it’s my birthday next week my husband is buying me a new bag (yay!). He has sent me these photos, do you think this is authentic or replica? I’m in love so hoping it’s real! Thank you


----------



## emhaq

emhaq said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Tote Baby
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Deluxe Consignment
> Link:
> Comments: If you could please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!



Hi, can someone please help authenticate this bag? Thanks so much : )


----------



## ameliaziegler

Hi Can someone please please help.

Sac De Jour Classic/small


----------



## ladydiorloves

Hi, can someone authenticate this YSL WOC?


----------



## Reesaleviste17

Hello can anyone authenticate this and give the name of it?


----------



## Mia1984

Hi everyone!!!
This is the 1st time that t join,very glad to see all guy.
I very confuse about my woc that i have juz buy.So i really need any help to check auth for me.Thanks so much


----------



## Mia1984

Hi everyone!!!
This is the 1st time that i join,very glad to see u all guy.
I very confuse about my woc that i have just bought.So i really need any help to check authentication for me.Thanks so much.


----------



## Mia1984

Hi everyone!!!
This is the 1st time that i join,very glad to see u all guy.
I very confuse about my woc that i have just bought.So i really need any help to check authenticaticate for me.Thanks so much.


----------



## ericaaaaaaa

Hi all,

I would need help with authenticating a YSL Niki medium in vintage leather bag. 

Style id: 4988940EN041000

The three last pictures are of the details that I am a bit worried for. Thank you so
much for your help!


----------



## Orangeapple

Hi ......Please authenticate

Item: YSL medium College black 
Listing Number:
Seller: already bought

Question: is the hardware Colour normal to be black stain looks?


----------



## Iwonderif

Hello

Could you please help me and let me know if this is an authentic or not? Thank you. 
Ítem: Yves Saint Laurent College Leather Bag
Listed number PTR498894-6878
Seller: particular
Link: no website, particular seller (friend of a friend)


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> just one more confirmation please, if you could look closely if there is Yves Saint Laurent faint imprint on the leather about a 1/2 inch lower than the barrel lock, and also post a photo of the front of inside leather tag (the back of which is posted with serial number)


@vesna I took these awhile ago too...forgot to post.


----------



## vesna

PatriotsBabyy said:


> @vesna I took these awhile ago too...forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343883
> View attachment 4343884
> View attachment 4343885
> View attachment 4343887


perfect


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> perfect


I'm new to the YSL brand so please excuse this next question...YSL bags have Lampo zippers?


----------



## vesna

Orangeapple said:


> Hi ......Please authenticate
> 
> Item: YSL medium College black
> Listing Number:
> Seller: already bought
> 
> Question: is the hardware Colour normal to be black stain looks?


as far as I am familiar with Saint Laurent signature and serial number, this looks fine to me , I do not see any red flags here


----------



## vesna

ericaaaaaaa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would need help with authenticating a YSL Niki medium in vintage leather bag.
> 
> Style id: 4988940EN041000
> 
> The three last pictures are of the details that I am a bit worried for. Thank you so
> much for your help!


w


PatriotsBabyy said:


> I'm new to the YSL brand so please excuse this next question...YSL bags have Lampo zippers?


yes, older Muse - first generation Muse and many bags in that generation have lampo, later YSL was introduced....my black oversize muse has lampo and old Rive gauche in off white like your muse also has lampo


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

vesna said:


> w
> 
> yes, older Muse - first generation Muse and many bags in that generation have lampo, later YSL was introduced....my black oversize muse has lampo and old Rive gauche in off white like your muse also has lampo


Thank you so much. Your knowledge is super appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## vesna

ericaaaaaaa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would need help with authenticating a YSL Niki medium in vintage leather bag.
> 
> Style id: 4988940EN041000
> 
> The three last pictures are of the details that I am a bit worried for. Thank you so
> much for your help!


paper tag is fake for sure and it has so many bad issues, I would stay away


----------



## vesna

Mia1984 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> This is the 1st time that i join,very glad to see u all guy.
> I very confuse about my woc that i have just bought.So i really need any help to check authentication for me.Thanks so much.


is there a serial number imprinted on the leather inside any of the slots ?


----------



## vesna

ameliaziegler said:


> Hi Can someone please please help.
> 
> Sac De Jour Classic/small


I don't see any red flags here


----------



## vesna

RachP66 said:


> Hi all! Sorry new to this. As it’s my birthday next week my husband is buying me a new bag (yay!). He has sent me these photos, do you think this is authentic or replica? I’m in love so hoping it’s real! Thank you


I can't see serial number inside or font of inside imprint at all


----------



## vesna

buttonsandbows said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this sac de jour croc embossed.
> 
> I purchased it from eBay.
> 
> Item: Sac de jour small croc embossed
> Listing Number: 283350646682
> Seller: sylvie88uk
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283350646682
> 
> 
> Comments: I can’t find it anywhere online except Ioffer which sells fake items


I remember having problems with this seller, I believe it was a fake Prada or ????, anyway she was accused few times that she was selling fakes, I would stay away for sure


----------



## vesna

emhaq said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas Tote Baby
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller: Deluxe Consignment
> Link:
> Comments: If you could please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!



looks good to me


----------



## Mia1984

vesna said:


> is there a serial number imprinted on the leather inside any of the slots ?


I cant find any serial number inside the woc.


----------



## vesna

Mia1984 said:


> I cant find any serial number inside the woc.


that is not right at all


----------



## Kaele

Hi there! 

It would be great to get someone’s expert eye on whether this is the real deal...am just a bit cautious, especially as the clasp doesn’t seem to be similar to the cap clasp in recent seasons! 

This was a 2017 piece though, so there could have been a variation? Would be grateful for any thoughts based on the photos as to whether this is authentic! Thanks in advance


----------



## vesna

Kaele said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It would be great to get someone’s expert eye on whether this is the real deal...am just a bit cautious, especially as the clasp doesn’t seem to be similar to the cap clasp in recent seasons!
> 
> This was a 2017 piece though, so there could have been a variation? Would be grateful for any thoughts based on the photos as to whether this is authentic! Thanks in advance


is there a serial number inside ?


----------



## Kaele

vesna said:


> is there a serial number inside ?


Yeah, I was wondering too! Will ask the seller to send me a photo


----------



## Mia1984

vesna said:


> that is not right at all


Could you please guide me how to find the serial number for the Woc YLS. Normally where the serial number was located? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Kaele

vesna said:


> is there a serial number inside ?



Ok the seller has sent me some additional photos- I’m keeping my fingers crossed that this checks out! Do let me know please?


----------



## Iwonderif

Iwonderif said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you please help me and let me know if this is an authentic or not? Thank you.
> Ítem: Yves Saint Laurent College Leather Bag
> Listed number PTR498894-6878
> Seller: particular
> Link: no website, particular seller (friend of a friend)





PatriotsBabyy said:


> @vesna I took these awhile ago too...forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343883
> View attachment 4343884
> View attachment 4343885
> View attachment 4343887


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

My bag has already been authenticated...why did you quote my post?


----------



## Iwonderif

@PatriotsBabyy Thank you for your answer and I sorry if I am not writing at the right place, I am sort of lost here with so many threads! I send you more pics...


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

Iwonderif said:


> @PatriotsBabyy Thank you for your answer and I sorry if I am not writing at the right place, I am sort of lost here with so many threads! I send you more pics...


I'm not an authenticator.


----------



## Kaele

Whoops, this photo too Vesna...thank you so much!


----------



## Iwonderif

PatriotsBabyy said:


> My bag has already been authenticated...why did you quote my post?


Sorry, I thought you were an authenticatoe asking me for more photos. I don’t understand how the threads go.


----------



## emhaq

vesna said:


> looks good to me



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Mia1984 said:


> Could you please guide me how to find the serial number for the Woc YLS. Normally where the serial number was located? Many thanks!!!


should be on the inside of the flap but deeper inside the pocket, look carefully inside pockets, it is an imprint into the leather not golden


----------



## vesna

Kaele said:


> Whoops, this photo too Vesna...thank you so much!


this looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Iwonderif said:


> Sorry, I thought you were an authenticatoe asking me for more photos. I don’t understand how the threads go.


I was, it was a mishap in names, I was asking for more photos, and they look fine to me


----------



## Iwonderif

vesna said:


> I was, it was a mishap in names, I was asking for more photos, and they look fine to me


Ohhhh!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Kaele

vesna said:


> this looks good to me



Phew! Thanks Vesna, you superstar! ❤️


----------



## milfeuille10

vesna said:


> I will try to share my opinion if I see a strikingly bad one or if all details look really good....
> 
> posts with blurry photos I could not tell, and also small pics I can't analyze



great! thank you so much for all your help!!


----------



## G&G100

G&G100 said:


> Can someone please take a look for me. I want to purchase this bag.
> name: YSL medium Matelasse Wallet on Chain
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113517117220



Would someone please take a look at this for me? I’m not sure if I got skipped or what. Thank you so much


----------



## deanna234

Would you be so kind as to authenticate this? It's a niki baby in storm.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...ray-calfskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24545265/


----------



## milfeuille10

Hello Vesna, is there any way you can check this woc for me please..? i cant get a good picture of the serial number.. I already have the bag and I am concerned because there are silver spots in some areas of the leather. I wonder how will I be able to remove them. Thank you so much!


----------



## lcscjzc

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


thanks Vesna! I’ve noticed some excess glue around the labels, is that just from normal use/change in weather? Also the engraving on the lock is ever so slightly crooked. Not sure if I’m just cautious but alarm bells definitely went off!


----------



## lindsay64

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL Women's Gray (ACTUALLY BLACK) Crocodile Leather Clutch 400409 NWT
Listing Number:323692310862
Seller: eBay
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/323692310862
Comments: Could you please authenticate this for me? Listing says grey but seller emailed me to say this was a mistake--it is definitely black.  Thanks so much!


----------



## staceyc1530

Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag
Listing Number: SNT60464
Seller: realreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...rent-baby-sac-de-jour-VbrBVLyaSx0-XtaXoRaZC5A
Comments: when I look at the dimensions, it is a small size, NOT baby. but it says it's the baby size.... please authenticate this!! thank you so much


----------



## thuy1515

Item: Kate Tassel Bag with Chain
Comment: Someone offered me this bag for 1k instead auf 1,5k on kleiderkreisel.
link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...int-laurent-monogram-bag-schwarz-kroko-silber
pleasy authenticate.. 
thank you ..


----------



## victoria737

Hi guys, I'm new here, please can you tell me is that bag's real?
Model: Saint Laurent Kate


----------



## kerstinmaria

vesna said:


> authentic



I just saw your reply! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lmullan33

Hi everyone! I am in the process of purchasing this and wasn’t sure if this was authentic or not. I will not buy if it isn’t. Not for the price they are asking at least TY for helping me


----------



## Lmullan33

Also this is the other bag I was looking into purchasing if the first one is not real. She doesn’t have cards or paperwork but was willing to my at a YSL or Nordstrom’s to authenticate but she’s in Long island and I’m in Philadelphia so we aren’t super close for that. I have a video she sent me of the inside but for some reason it isn’t letting me upload. It’s only 16 seconds long so idk why it won’t.  Ty again


----------



## Lmullan33

took some screen shots from the video.


----------



## vesna

Lmullan33 said:


> View attachment 4348256
> View attachment 4348257
> View attachment 4348258
> View attachment 4348259
> View attachment 4348260
> View attachment 4348261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am in the process of purchasing this and wasn’t sure if this was authentic or not. I will not buy if it isn’t. Not for the price they are asking at least TY for helping me


I am so sorry, I can not tell you much all the photos that are relevant are a blur, can't see any signature or serial number well


----------



## vesna

Lmullan33 said:


> View attachment 4348272
> View attachment 4348274
> View attachment 4348275
> View attachment 4348276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some screen shots from the video.





Lmullan33 said:


> View attachment 4348263
> View attachment 4348264
> View attachment 4348263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is the other bag I was looking into purchasing if the first one is not real. She doesn’t have cards or paperwork but was willing to my at a YSL or Nordstrom’s to authenticate but she’s in Long island and I’m in Philadelphia so we aren’t super close for that. I have a video she sent me of the inside but for some reason it isn’t letting me upload. It’s only 16 seconds long so idk why it won’t.  Ty again


I am so sorry, I can not tell you much all the photos that are relevant are a blur, can't see any signature or serial number well


----------



## vesna

thuy1515 said:


> Item: Kate Tassel Bag with Chain
> Comment: Someone offered me this bag for 1k instead auf 1,5k on kleiderkreisel.
> link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...int-laurent-monogram-bag-schwarz-kroko-silber
> pleasy authenticate..
> thank you ..


there are no photos of the inside tag or serial number, i am sorry there are no markers I can use for authentication


----------



## vesna

victoria737 said:


> View attachment 4347727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here, please can you tell me is that bag's real?
> Model: Saint Laurent Kate
> View attachment 4347722
> View attachment 4347723
> View attachment 4347723
> View attachment 4347722
> View attachment 4347723
> View attachment 4347724
> View attachment 4347725
> View attachment 4347726


there are no photos of the inside tag or serial number, i am sorry there are no markers I can use for authentication


----------



## vesna

staceyc1530 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag
> Listing Number: SNT60464
> Seller: realreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...rent-baby-sac-de-jour-VbrBVLyaSx0-XtaXoRaZC5A
> Comments: when I look at the dimensions, it is a small size, NOT baby. but it says it's the baby size.... please authenticate this!! thank you so much


there are no photos of the inside tag or serial number, i am sorry there are no markers I can use for authentication


----------



## vesna

deanna234 said:


> Would you be so kind as to authenticate this? It's a niki baby in storm.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...ray-calfskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24545265/


I am not familiar with this font of serial number and Saint Laurent signature, looks different from what I know is right, maybe someone else would  need to help here ....sorry


----------



## vesna

G&G100 said:


> Would someone please take a look at this for me? I’m not sure if I got skipped or what. Thank you so much


well, this one was confusing so i did not have much to say, I am sorry. The box has description which is not this bag - beige, natural  and black (nero) , pony / leopard ????? serial number on the box is the same as on papers, but that is not the bag , right? this is a black bag....serial number inside the bag is now shown, so i can't compare it to the papers, no Saint Laurent signature anywhere just Made in Italy......I am confused and can't say anything about, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

Reesaleviste17 said:


> Hello can anyone authenticate this and give the name of it?


authentic Rive Gauche


----------



## vesna

lcscjzc said:


> thanks Vesna! I’ve noticed some excess glue around the labels, is that just from normal use/change in weather? Also the engraving on the lock is ever so slightly crooked. Not sure if I’m just cautious but alarm bells definitely went off!


I know, i noticed ??? Well I have few Miu Miu bags with some imperfect glue and things falling apart, they are authentic though but quality went down the drain, I don't know what to say here, I know how signature should look like and few other pointers and they are all good unless it is really great fake, which is not unusual


----------



## Mia1984

vesna said:


> should be on the inside of the flap but deeper inside the pocket, look carefully inside pockets, it is an imprint into the leather not golden


Finnaly i got the serial number,tks so much for your guide Vesna,but its to hard to see on the picture,so may i write down for you here.
Serial number is : Gue3778280917
Is that right???


----------



## vesna

looks good to me


----------



## Mia1984

And Here is more detail about my WOC,iam very very confuse,but the seller show me the bill and told me that she buy it from Paris,please help me to find the problem.Many thanks!!!
















































vesna said:


> is there a serial number imprinted on the leather inside any of the slots ?





vesna said:


> looks good to me


----------



## Mia1984

vesna said:


> looks good to me


And Here is more detail about my WOC,iam very very confuse,but the seller show me the bill and told me that she buy it from Paris,please help me to find the problem.Many thanks!!!
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZbX2P0aXbFpVWBe4
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZcbU1kUj6hVIZ15I
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZcM3IbV_xkiqSbjs
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZdAJKW574SX4ZmTU
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZckbg34swjZcs0z0
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZbnfxGhaMwDNgaj0


----------



## vesna

Mia1984 said:


> And Here is more detail about my WOC,iam very very confuse,but the seller show me the bill and told me that she buy it from Paris,please help me to find the problem.Many thanks!!!
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZbX2P0aXbFpVWBe4
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZcbU1kUj6hVIZ15I
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZcM3IbV_xkiqSbjs
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZdAJKW574SX4ZmTU
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZckbg34swjZcs0z0
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArjRdL-5LToZbnfxGhaMwDNgaj0


stitching is horrible ???? where is the bill ?


----------



## Mia1984

vesna said:


> stitching is horrible ???? where is the bill ?


----------



## vesna

Mia1984 said:


> View attachment 4348695
> 
> View attachment 4348698


ok, bill has a different serial number, and the bottom picture is from another bag altogether

377828 is a serial number in the first post of the bag and it says wallet , what you read from inside of the bag is OK 377828 0917, now this new tag is from another bag, ligne which is a large bag....
bill has the third number which is for "article P  rouge" RED ???

what is going on here ? 

she is lying to you big time. perhaps the wallet is authentic but with defects from wearing, she is mixing information to look serious, just ask for refund and do it through ebay - paypal, collect all these photos and sedn them to ebay when you open a claim, upload all of them and all imperfections not mentioned in the listing, all the bills and tags, they will see that something is off....please return this, this is not an honest seller


----------



## Lmullan33

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, I can not tell you much all the photos that are relevant are a blur, can't see any signature or serial number well




TY for looking! How about the black one I posted pictures of? Whatcha thinking?


----------



## vesna

Lmullan33 said:


> TY for looking! How about the black one I posted pictures of? Whatcha thinking?


the same for both, sorry


----------



## G&G100

vesna said:


> well, this one was confusing so i did not have much to say, I am sorry. The box has description which is not this bag - beige, natural  and black (nero) , pony / leopard ????? serial number on the box is the same as on papers, but that is not the bag , right? this is a black bag....serial number inside the bag is now shown, so i can't compare it to the papers, no Saint Laurent signature anywhere just Made in Italy......I am confused and can't say anything about, I am sorry



Hello... thanks so much for the reply. Yes she did say she is sending the bag with another box. Here are the pictures I took. Sorry it’s so hard to capture the details when they are so small so let me know if you need to see anything else.


----------



## G&G100

G&G100 said:


> Hello... thanks so much for the reply. Yes she did say she is sending the bag with another box. Here are the pictures I took. Sorry it’s so hard to capture the details when they are so small so let me know if you need to see anything else.


----------



## vesna

some details look good but it does not seem that serial number is the one from paper tag, there is a glaare on paper tag and I can't see it well on both photos, but it seem to me that seller deliberately made such photos because first digits are the same but last three are not i think


----------



## Lmullan33

Question? Why would the control card have one number on it partially missing some of a particular number? Like the number 3 isn’t fully printed for example?


----------



## Lmullan33

Lmullan33 said:


> Question? Why would the control card have one number on it partially missing some of a particular number? Like the number 3 isn’t fully printed for example?




Here are examples I’m talking about.


----------



## Lmullan33

Ok I have to other bags that I am interested in. Can anyone authenticate? Or give me their opinion if I should do silver or the gold HW?! I love both

This is the silver:


----------



## Lmullan33

Here are more from the silver because the direct photos of the front and such keep saying the files are to large ‍♀️


----------



## Lmullan33

This is the gold! 

Silver is slightly used but only twice- no notice of use. Gold is brand new but she can’t find paperwork because her house is under contruction but will send it when she can find it she said. She’s sold other ones with the paperwork that were authentic. I don’t get a bad vibe from either seller like I did with the previous post I had posted. Thanks guys!


----------



## corrin143

Item: YSL Sac De Jour Small
Listing Number: not sure
Seller: kim p
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
Link more pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
Link more Pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m50907934175/

Comment: I should have came here before I bought this bag! I hope it is authentic. Can you help me find out? Thank you so very much!


----------



## corrin143

Item: YSL Sac De Jour
Listing Number: 
Seller: kim p
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
More Pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m50907934175/
More Pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
Comments: Can you help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased and should have checked here first. Thank you!


----------



## vesna

corrin143 said:


> Item: YSL Sac De Jour
> Listing Number:
> Seller: kim p
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
> More Pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m50907934175/
> More Pics: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m58018980082/
> Comments: Can you help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased and should have checked here first. Thank you!


I'd say it looks good with no red flags, but I am not too familiar with this bag, so i would wait for second opinion


----------



## corrin143

vesna said:


> I'd say it looks good with no red flags, but I am not too familiar with this bag, so i would wait for second opinion


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## deanna234

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this font of serial number and Saint Laurent signature, looks different from what I know is right, maybe someone else would  need to help here ....sorry


No problem. Thanks!


----------



## lindsay64

Hi-could you please help me authenticate this purse I recently purchased on eBay?  It did not come with a dustbag or authentication card but the seller guarantees authenticity.  There is a number stamped on the underside of the pocket inside but I can't get in there to take a picture.  It appears to read BC140040980216 or BG140040980216.  I notice that it doesn't say Saint Laurent on the magnetic snap but I don't know what this means. Thanks very much!  Janie


----------



## jayviebp

Hi! Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Bag. I also attached photos in case you can't open the link. Thank a lot!

Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Bag 

Seller: grace_rios

Link: https://shopee.ph/grace_rios/1112735661?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## vesna

lindsay64 said:


> View attachment 4350230
> View attachment 4350231
> View attachment 4350232
> View attachment 4350233
> 
> 
> Hi-could you please help me authenticate this purse I recently purchased on eBay?  It did not come with a dustbag or authentication card but the seller guarantees authenticity.  There is a number stamped on the underside of the pocket inside but I can't get in there to take a picture.  It appears to read BC140040980216 or BG140040980216.  I notice that it doesn't say Saint Laurent on the magnetic snap but I don't know what this means. Thanks very much!  Janie


everything is very small and blurry so I can't make the details at all, sorry. I am not too familiar with it so without paperwork it is hard for me to tell


----------



## goldengoddess

*Item:* Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small Black Croc Embossed
*Listing Number:* # SNT60310
*Seller:* TheRealReal.com
*Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...aurent-embossed-small-sac-de-jour-yG4nMDgTtjM
*Comments:* Please help me authenticate this purse. This has been on my wish list for a LONG time and this bag is very hard to find in Toronto so I turned to TheRealReal and one was finally posted. Although, I've heard horror stories about TheRealReal with people buying unauthentic items so I just want other people's opinions on this specific bag posting. Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

goldengoddess said:


> *Item:* Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small Black Croc Embossed
> *Listing Number:* # SNT60310
> *Seller:* TheRealReal.com
> *Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...aurent-embossed-small-sac-de-jour-yG4nMDgTtjM
> *Comments:* Please help me authenticate this purse. This has been on my wish list for a LONG time and this bag is very hard to find in Toronto so I turned to TheRealReal and one was finally posted. Although, I've heard horror stories about TheRealReal with people buying unauthentic items so I just want other people's opinions on this specific bag posting. Thank you so much!


i am sorry, there are not enough details posted to be able to authenticate, all inner tags and serial number and a sharp sloseups of all signatures is needed


----------



## milfeuille10

Hi Vesna. I posted a WOC here a week ago I believe, but you did not say anything about it. Is it because I dont have a pic of the serial number? Pls let me know, thanks!


----------



## vesna

milfeuille10 said:


> Hi Vesna. I posted a WOC here a week ago I believe, but you did not say anything about it. Is it because I dont have a pic of the serial number? Pls let me know, thanks!


yes, I saw it but the only indicator of authenticity I could see was Saint Laurent signature which looks fine, but we need so much more than that to authenticate very highly faked types of bags....serial number, some papers, anything


----------



## jayviebp

jayviebp said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this Saint Laurent Bag. I also attached photos in case you can't open the link. Thank a lot!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Bag
> 
> Seller: grace_rios
> 
> Link: https://shopee.ph/grace_rios/1112735661?smtt=0.0.9
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350286
> 
> View attachment 4350287
> 
> View attachment 4350288
> 
> View attachment 4350289
> 
> View attachment 4350290
> 
> View attachment 4350291
> 
> View attachment 4350292
> View attachment 4350293
> 
> View attachment 4350294



Hi Vesna! What can you say about this bag? I really want to buy the bag. TIA


----------



## vesna

jayviebp said:


> Hi Vesna! What can you say about this bag? I really want to buy the bag. TIA


hi, I can't say much because photos can not get enlarged and most of the signatures are faded, I can't see characteristics letters which make a difference between fake and real, I am very sorry


----------



## jayviebp

vesna said:


> hi, I can't say much because photos can not get enlarged and most of the signatures are faded, I can't see characteristics letters which make a difference between fake and real, I am very sorry



Ok. I will ask additional clearer photos from seller. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jayviebp

vesna said:


> hi, I can't say much because photos can not get enlarged and most of the signatures are faded, I can't see characteristics letters which make a difference between fake and real, I am very sorry



Hi Vesna! Heres additional photos:


----------



## jayviebp

vesna said:


> hi, I can't say much because photos can not get enlarged and most of the signatures are faded, I can't see characteristics letters which make a difference between fake and real, I am very sorry



Heres more:









Thanks a lot


----------



## Hunterlolly

Item: ysl monogram logo bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: bought in small local shop 
Link: N/A
Comments: hi. I found this in a little local shop to me, bought as it’s pretty cute. Wondering if their is any info about it? Fake or real etc. Not even bothered if it’s fake as it’s so pretty. 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## milfeuille10

vesna said:


> yes, I saw it but the only indicator of authenticity I could see was Saint Laurent signature which looks fine, but we need so much more than that to authenticate very highly faked types of bags....serial number, some papers, anything




I see. I took this pics of the box and tried my best for the serial number, I hope this helps.. and Im really sorry for the trouble. Thanks a lot xoxo


----------



## Miumiulove1

Hello! I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate my first YSL bag? Thank you very much for your help 
If you Need more pictures please tell me!
Item: Medium YSL Crossbody Black
Seller: I already bought it 
Comment: I was given the information that it was bought last year directly via the homepage, but this information keeps me guessing if it's authentic, as the style, in which the front letter (in front of the closure cap) overlaps the edge of the bag, discontinued and the new style established during the new season of 2018) 
The serial number on the tag would be 392737002018 (it's very difficult to take a photo of) 
Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Virgo89

Hello! I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate this YSL bag? Your help is much appreciated. 
It’s sold on Mercari I’ve had my eye on it for quite sometime. It looks legit. Seller says no card or box.
Here is the link:
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m96620922936/


----------



## lindsay64

vesna said:


> everything is very small and blurry so I can't make the details at all, sorry. I am not too familiar with it so without paperwork it is hard for me to tell


----------



## lindsay64

Thanks so much for trying!  I am going to try one more time with more pictures, including that of the serial number.  If all else fails, I'm thinking of sending it in to an authenticator but it's very expensive!  Thanks again.  This is the google drive link with more pictures:  https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1dOM6oUpQM_bSRJlUdyTJw1jh9MHgc3Oz


----------



## vesna

jayviebp said:


> Heres more:
> View attachment 4352748
> 
> View attachment 4352749
> 
> View attachment 4352750
> 
> View attachment 4352751
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


is it  in your hands so you can see better ? if it is, underside of this metal Y should have YSL, then all rectangular handle holders have to have Saint Laurent engraved, in golden Saint Laurent N and T must be connected ...just few things to mention, and I do not see well enough to comment


----------



## vesna

lindsay64 said:


> Thanks so much for trying!  I am going to try one more time with more pictures, including that of the serial number.  If all else fails, I'm thinking of sending it in to an authenticator but it's very expensive!  Thanks again.  This is the google drive link with more pictures:  https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1dOM6oUpQM_bSRJlUdyTJw1jh9MHgc3Oz


sorry I can see that very well, I would not be comfortable with comments about it, so sorry Corame is not here to look at it


----------



## vesna

Virgo89 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate this YSL bag? Your help is much appreciated.
> It’s sold on Mercari I’ve had my eye on it for quite sometime. It looks legit. Seller says no card or box.
> Here is the link:
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m96620922936/


details which I recognize look good to me, however I have to admit I am not very familiar with this bag, if it has perfect copies or not


----------



## lindsay64

vesna said:


> sorry I can see that very well, I would not be comfortable with comments about it, so sorry Corame is not here to look at it



Thanks again for trying. Just out of curiosity, I read the following on the Real Real website about authentication:

"The style number is six digits, with a four to five digit art number, and should match on the accompanying tag if present.” You can confirm the style number by searching online — under ‘More Details’ on the Saint Laurent website. More recent iterations of Saint Laurent bags will feature a prefix and dot before the style and art number, while older bags will only include the style and art number."

Is there any way to "look up" an art number to see if it is legitimate?  Thanks again for your time.


----------



## vesna

lindsay64 said:


> Thanks again for trying. Just out of curiosity, I read the following on the Real Real website about authentication:
> 
> "The style number is six digits, with a four to five digit art number, and should match on the accompanying tag if present.” You can confirm the style number by searching online — under ‘More Details’ on the Saint Laurent website. More recent iterations of Saint Laurent bags will feature a prefix and dot before the style and art number, while older bags will only include the style and art number."
> 
> Is there any way to "look up" an art number to see if it is legitimate?  Thanks again for your time.


well, not really, if that information were public, that would mean the world to fakers...signatures and details are changing to avoid fraud and making of perfect replica...you have to look in the store, remember details and then you can tell if online thing is real or not, that is what I do....even then ??? I was tricked with SDJ clutch , and only when I received it I recognized the leather being different and smell of cobbler's shop, and the texture of satin dust bag was wrong...I could not tell from photos anything, perfect copy...the less fakers know about details the better...that is why authenticators will not share and post rules for spotting a fake


----------



## lindsay64

Makes perfect sense!  Thanks for letting me know.  I took my purse to Neimans and the woman at YSL said she of course couldn't authenticate my bag but "wink wink" it looked good to her and they had definitely sold the exact clutch a couple of years ago.  It still is bugging me so I think I will send it in and have it authenticated.  I figure if it's real, I have peace of mind and if it's fake, I can file a claim with eBay!


----------



## Sherchua22

Hi, can someone please authenticate this one? Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

Sherchua22 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this one? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4354845
> View attachment 4354846


there are not enough photos of details to authenticate, sorry


----------



## Sherchua22

vesna said:


> there are not enough photos of details to authenticate, sorry



Hi, will these photos suffice? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

Sherchua22 said:


> Hi, will these photos suffice?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4354902
> View attachment 4354903
> View attachment 4354904
> View attachment 4354905


sorry, they are not...I wrote in my signature below this: *FOR YSL AUTHENTICATION POST CLEAR PHOTOS OF ALL SIGNATURES*
which is all the inside tags with Saint Laurent signature and serial number, if papers have serial number it is good to compare with the one in the pocket of the bag imprinted


----------



## jayviebp

vesna said:


> is it  in your hands so you can see better ? if it is, underside of this metal Y should have YSL, then all rectangular handle holders have to have Saint Laurent engraved, in golden Saint Laurent N and T must be connected ...just few things to mention, and I do not see well enough to comment



No. Bag is in the seller. Ok i will ask the seller. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Virgo89

vesna said:


> details which I recognize look good to me, however I have to admit I am not very familiar with this bag, if it has perfect copies or not


Thank you for trying I was a bit unfamiliar with it myself so i was unsure.


----------



## nikkibug2009

Hi I just received this bag today. Please help me double check authenticity as soon as possible, so if it is fake I can request a return. Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent YSL mini crossbody (YSL baby college?)
Listing Number: m27170608110
Seller: Sharyn Xing
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m27170608110/?ref=search_results
Comments: Seller told me that she bought it second hand from a reputable store and was told it was authentic. It looked real from her photos but once I received it, there were a few things that seemed off. The Saint Laurent logo inside on the flap isn’t centered completely and the Saint Laurent logos on the hooks have a space between the N and T. There is a stitch overlap on the inside logo as well. I also tried to look the serial number (DMR392736-0415) up, but nothing. Here are additional photos as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Ricadonna

Hey,

Can you please help authenticate this YSL bag. I just bought it and it seems authentic but I don’t own any YSL bags.

Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate tassle bag
Listing Number: -
Seller: reaiches
Link: -
Comments: I bought bag from ebay and seller told she bought it from Net-a-Porter. It was extremely difficult to picture style number inside the pocket. But it said CLD354119•0416


----------



## vesna

Ricadonna said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this YSL bag. I just bought it and it seems authentic but I don’t own any YSL bags.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate tassle bag
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: reaiches
> Link: -
> Comments: I bought bag from ebay and seller told she bought it from Net-a-Porter. It was extremely difficult to picture style number inside the pocket. But it said CLD354119•0416


details which I recognize look authentic


----------



## Ricadonna

vesna said:


> details which I recognize look authentic


Thank you so much and big thanks for so quick response


----------



## lovemydeals

Hello - I purchased this medium college at TJ Maxx.   Can someone please take a look at it?  I brought one from TJ Maxx awhile ago that was deemed authentic and hope this one is as well.  Happy to provide more pictures.


----------



## Kh685

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag? I bought it on Fashionphile, and even though they authenticate I want to get a second opinion, and I don’t own any other YSL to compare it to. I’m having a hard time getting a picture of the serial number, but I’m pretty sure it's BCI517022-6118. Thanks for any input!!


----------



## k2624

Hi. Bought my 1st ever YSL bag. Kindly authenticate this. I had it for a cheaper price so im quite nervous. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi can you please authenticate this LouLou bag in the large size. Thanks!


----------



## vesna

this 


lovemydeals said:


> Hello - I purchased this medium college at TJ Maxx.   Can someone please take a look at it?  I brought one from TJ Maxx awhile ago that was deemed authentic and hope this one is as well.  Happy to provide more pictures.


looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

k2624 said:


> Hi. Bought my 1st ever YSL bag. Kindly authenticate this. I had it for a cheaper price so im quite nervous. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358511
> View attachment 4358512
> View attachment 4358515
> View attachment 4358516
> View attachment 4358510


looks authentic


----------



## vesna

Kh685 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag? I bought it on Fashionphile, and even though they authenticate I want to get a second opinion, and I don’t own any other YSL to compare it to. I’m having a hard time getting a picture of the serial number, but I’m pretty sure it's BCI517022-6118. Thanks for any input!!


it looks authentic to me


----------



## vesna

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this LouLou bag in the large size. Thanks!


from what I see it looks authentic


----------



## maria darpa

Hi, 
could you kindly help me authenticating this? thanks a lot !

Item: saint laurent tote bag
Listing Number:264220156031
Seller:rhiannobrace_0 
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-la...=item3d84bfa07f:g:bNsAAOSw6GJceZSH:rk:12:pf:0
Comments:
AN EXCELLENT PRE-OWNED MEDIUM SAINT LAURENT BLACK TOTE BAG IN AMAZING CONDITION THROUGHOUT. IN BUTTER SOFT LEATHER WITH SUBTLE GOLD-TONED LETTERING ON THE BAG AND INCLUSIVE REMOVABLE, LEATHER ZIPPED POUCH (PERFECT FOR EVENING).
VERY SPACIOUS INTERIOR AND TOP CARRY HANDLES. CAN BE WORN OVER SHOULDER TOO!
A BEAUTIFUL EXAMPLE OF PARISIAN ELEGANCE.
SOLD COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL BOX, DUST BAG, TISSUE AND RECEIPT.


----------



## vesna

maria darpa said:


> Hi,
> could you kindly help me authenticating this? thanks a lot !
> 
> Item: saint laurent tote bag
> Listing Number:264220156031
> Seller:rhiannobrace_0
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saint-la...=item3d84bfa07f:g:bNsAAOSw6GJceZSH:rk:12:pf:0
> Comments:
> AN EXCELLENT PRE-OWNED MEDIUM SAINT LAURENT BLACK TOTE BAG IN AMAZING CONDITION THROUGHOUT. IN BUTTER SOFT LEATHER WITH SUBTLE GOLD-TONED LETTERING ON THE BAG AND INCLUSIVE REMOVABLE, LEATHER ZIPPED POUCH (PERFECT FOR EVENING).
> VERY SPACIOUS INTERIOR AND TOP CARRY HANDLES. CAN BE WORN OVER SHOULDER TOO!
> A BEAUTIFUL EXAMPLE OF PARISIAN ELEGANCE.
> SOLD COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL BOX, DUST BAG, TISSUE AND RECEIPT.


I am sorry, photos can not be enlarged so I don't see details, not being very familiar with this bag I would need to see fonts al signatures and serial number inside the bag (pouch probably) and on paper tag....sorry


----------



## lovemydeals

vesna said:


> this
> 
> looks fine to me


Thank you!


----------



## TPFNewbie

Hello everyone, 

Can you please help authenticate this? I bought this in Fashionphile. It looked authentic but just wanted to verify with experts. The serial number is DPL311210•0913. Thank you for all your help!

Item: Saint Laurent small cabas chyc bag
Seller: Fashionphile


----------



## vesna

TPFNewbie said:


> View attachment 4362104
> View attachment 4362105
> View attachment 4362106
> View attachment 4362107
> View attachment 4362108
> View attachment 4362109
> View attachment 4362110
> View attachment 4362111
> View attachment 4362112
> View attachment 4362114
> View attachment 4362104
> View attachment 4362105
> View attachment 4362106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this? I bought this in Fashionphile. It looked authentic but just wanted to verify with experts. The serial number is DPL311210•0913. Thank you for all your help!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent small cabas chyc bag
> Seller: Fashionphile


this is an authentic bag


----------



## TPFNewbie

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag



Thank you so much Vesna!!!


----------



## Dfranqui2473

Item: YSL KATE TASSEL LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing Number:
Seller:Lester-79
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392252600268
Comments: can you authenticate this bag


----------



## Jmemoore

I bought this bag from a local and would like to know if it’s authentic.


----------



## runwaymum

Hi! Seeking your much-needed assistance in authenticating this SDJ nano (in smooth leather) .  I bought it from a store (in a mall) selling designer items. Leather looks and feels (and smells good!) buttery soft. I am mostly worried that the inside tab only says "SAINT LAURENT PARIS" and does not have the "Made in Italy."  BTW, it does not have the strap which is why it was sold at a discount.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## runwaymum

More photos of the SDJ nano. I tried to take a photo of the serial inside the pocket but so far was only able to take a bad photo of it.  

Anyway, the tab (which is about the same size as the outside tab which reads 'SAINT LAURENT PARIS') seems to be ARS340778-1213 which pretty much matches the handwritten serial (340778) on the card which came with the bag.

Again,  any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lvsweetness

Hi, I purchased this from brand_jfa on ebay which has 30,000+ feedbacks. It was described as vintage. Can anyone tell me if it is real? Thanks! I can't find a serial number. It was purchased for $628 and the seller has another one similar to it in their listings.


----------



## milfeuille10

milfeuille10 said:


> View attachment 4353838
> View attachment 4353837
> View attachment 4353836
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I took this pics of the box and tried my best for the serial number, I hope this helps.. and Im really sorry for the trouble. Thanks a lot xoxo



Hello Vesna,

I just want to follow up if these photos are enough to tell if they are authentic? The number looks like 1NN377828-1210.. Do they look suspicious? Thanks a lot!


----------



## 987259634

Hi, please authenticate this for me! 
Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Medium in Smooth Calf Skin Leather
Listing number :N/A
Seller ID: ss118yy
Link: https://depop.app.link/O8kyWAFdQU
Additional photos attached below! 
Thank you for authenticating for me!


----------



## girlie2140

Hello I’d really appreciate help with this bag. I’m skeptical for 2 reasons. The dustbag has a care label that is upside down. The date code doesn’t match the care card. The care card is also on perforated white paper. 

Sunset YSL 
CODE: 442906.0516
(Code on paper says 442906 6051) 

It’s beautiful heavy quality but now concerned it was never manufactured in this colour. Does 0516 of date code represent colour? 

Thank you in advance hopefully can get money back from eBay


----------



## sparksndheels

Item: YSL saint laurent bag
Listing Number: 392250353328
Seller: chrijan-8841
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-saint-laurent-bag/392250353328?hash=item5b53f166b0:g:tlcAAOSwI7JcYgG~ 
Comments: First time buying saint laurent bag so don't know what I am looking for. I asked about the exchange on the receipt the seller advised they had swapped the original bag which was grey for the black. Seems strange that Harrods would handwrite it but seller says it's on the store system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Campbell

Item: YSL Baby Monogram Camo Bag
Listing Number: ?
Seller: The Real Real
Link: No link
Comments: In person, the leather feels funny, and I am especially worried about the spacing on stamp on the inside flap. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## GabyG

Hello could someone please help me with this bag? Does it looks super fake or is it just me?


----------



## Sku8907

Hello everyone, I recently purchased this YSL bag for a really good price online. The seller claims it is authentic and everything seems to check out to me, but I am not heavily familiar with this brand. Any help will be greatly appreciated! If possible I would love to learn about the history of this bag (I.E. release date). Thanks!
Item: Vintage YSL Bag


----------



## GabyG

Jmemoore said:


> I bought this bag from a local and would like to know if it’s authentic.


Did you verify it yet? Im interested in buying one and it looks just like this


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Hi.. Can u authenticated this bag for me.
As I don't know much about branded bag. Thank u


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Hi this is the additional foto of my bag 
Item: ysl niki medium bag
Serial number: PMR 498883.1017
The bag is in my possession now.
One thing that disturbing me is the serial number inside the bag and at the card is different. 
Thank u in advance for this help



Uni_lizaa said:


> View attachment 4366689
> View attachment 4366684
> View attachment 4366685
> View attachment 4366686
> View attachment 4366687
> View attachment 4366688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.. Can u authenticated this bag for me.
> As I don't know much about branded bag. Thank u


----------



## rniks

Item: YSL Large Envelope Bag
Listing Number: 273755060547
Seller: stephaniesstyles
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...LAP-BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-GOLD-CHAIN/273755060547
Comments:
Hello, 
Can someone please help me authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you need any additional information!
Thanks!


----------



## vesna

Sku8907 said:


> Hello everyone, I recently purchased this YSL bag for a really good price online. The seller claims it is authentic and everything seems to check out to me, but I am not heavily familiar with this brand. Any help will be greatly appreciated! If possible I would love to learn about the history of this bag (I.E. release date). Thanks!
> Item: Vintage YSL Bag


all details show authentic YSL bag


----------



## dramaprincess713

Hello Authenticators,

I'd really appreciate any input on this item. Please let me know if I should request additional photos. Thank you for your time and expertise!

Item: Black medium LouLou
Listing Number: 323732336146
Seller: rocknagua
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Medium...m4b5ff36e12:g:7mcAAOSwHxxcfqMK&frcectupt=true
Comments:n/a


----------



## vesna

girlie2140 said:


> Hello I’d really appreciate help with this bag. I’m skeptical for 2 reasons. The dustbag has a care label that is upside down. The date code doesn’t match the care card. The care card is also on perforated white paper.
> 
> Sunset YSL
> CODE: 442906.0516
> (Code on paper says 442906 6051)
> 
> It’s beautiful heavy quality but now concerned it was never manufactured in this colour. Does 0516 of date code represent colour?
> 
> Thank you in advance hopefully can get money back from eBay


please post photos of both codes, paper and on the leather...seems OK to me, but I would like to see , only first 6 digits must match in some cases


----------



## vesna

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I'd really appreciate any input on this item. Please let me know if I should request additional photos. Thank you for your time and expertise!
> 
> Item: Black medium LouLou
> Listing Number: 323732336146
> Seller: rocknagua
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ysl-Medium...m4b5ff36e12:g:7mcAAOSwHxxcfqMK&frcectupt=true
> Comments:n/a


looks good to me, it would be good to have paper tags as well, receipt seems to be from this bag though


----------



## vesna

Uni_lizaa said:


> View attachment 4367566
> View attachment 4367554
> View attachment 4367555
> View attachment 4367556
> View attachment 4367557
> View attachment 4367558
> View attachment 4367559
> View attachment 4367560
> View attachment 4367561
> View attachment 4367562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi this is the additional foto of my bag
> Item: ysl niki medium bag
> Serial number: PMR 498883.1017
> The bag is in my possession now.
> One thing that disturbing me is the serial number inside the bag and at the card is different.
> Thank u in advance for this help


papers are for sure from a different bag YSL Ligne, not this one, I am not sure about Niki, I am not too familiar with this bag, details look fine, but the issue with papers is a scam and I don;t know what to say about the bag, it is so well faked that I am not able to authenticate it and say anything for certain


----------



## vesna

runwaymum said:


> More photos of the SDJ nano. I tried to take a photo of the serial inside the pocket but so far was only able to take a bad photo of it.
> 
> Anyway, the tab (which is about the same size as the outside tab which reads 'SAINT LAURENT PARIS') seems to be ARS340778-1213 which pretty much matches the handwritten serial (340778) on the card which came with the bag.
> 
> Again,  any assistance is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362662
> View attachment 4362663
> View attachment 4362665
> View attachment 4362666
> View attachment 4362667
> View attachment 4362668
> View attachment 4362669


from what I see looks OK


----------



## vesna

987259634 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me!
> Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Medium in Smooth Calf Skin Leather
> Listing number :N/A
> Seller ID: ss118yy
> Link: https://depop.app.link/O8kyWAFdQU
> Additional photos attached below!
> Thank you for authenticating for me!


is there any paper showing a serial number and also inner leather tag showing a serial number (inside the pocket


----------



## vesna

Jmemoore said:


> I bought this bag from a local and would like to know if it’s authentic.


is there any paper showing a serial number and also inner leather tag showing a serial number is unclear, if you have it can you take a photo of paper tag with number and also write the one from a blurred photo


----------



## rniks

rniks said:


> Item: YSL Large Envelope Bag
> Listing Number: 273755060547
> Seller: stephaniesstyles
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...LAP-BAG-BLACK-LEATHER-GOLD-CHAIN/273755060547
> Comments:
> Hello,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you need any additional information!
> Thanks!



Hi there! Was wondering if someone could check on this for me? Please let me know if you need any additional information


----------



## Uni_lizaa

vesna said:


> papers are for sure from a different bag YSL Ligne, not this one, I am not sure about Niki, I am not too familiar with this bag, details look fine, but the issue with papers is a scam and I don;t know what to say about the bag, it is so well faked that I am not able to authenticate it and say anything for certain[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> vesna said:
> 
> 
> 
> papers are for sure from a different bag YSL Ligne, not this one, I am not sure about Niki, I am not too familiar with this bag, details look fine, but the issue with papers is a scam and I don;t know what to say about the bag, it is so well faked that I am not able to authenticate it and say anything for certain
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see but the previous owner said that it’s authentic, but she misplace the receipt. Since she have so many branded bag, So I think that this bag must be real. But it turns out that one of my friends want to buy this bag so I think it’s better to ask some experts about this bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## runwaymum

vesna said:


> from what I see looks OK



Thanks very much for your help Vesna!


----------



## vesna

rniks said:


> Hi there! Was wondering if someone could check on this for me? Please let me know if you need any additional information


Hi, all the photos are blurry or with glare...I would need a paper with serial number on it as well as a photo from inside the bag of a serial number. Also, all the signatures clear and straight into the camera...otherwise I am sorry I can't say anything, perhaps someone else knows this bag better


----------



## k2624

vesna said:


> looks authentic


Thank you!


----------



## .Ina.

Hello everyone,

could you please have a look at this Muse II?
Item: YSL Muse II


----------



## beckixlee

Hi guys! Please authenticate this YSL College Bag. I purchased it on a resale app but just want to make sure it is authentic. I don't want to end up with a fake bag or support the counterfeit market AT ALL. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dramaprincess713

vesna said:


> looks good to me, it would be good to have paper tags as well, receipt seems to be from this bag though



Thank you!


----------



## ollieNL

Hi, this is really cool, I didn't even knew this kind of forum existed!! I bought an YSL College bag on a Dutch auction site, but I can't find a datacode or something like that? Is there a datacode in that bag?


----------



## beckixlee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you!


Was this reply to my inquiry? So it is authentic? *Sigh* I hope so! I paid a pretty penny for it. Haha


----------



## sparksndheels

vesna said:


> is there any paper showing a serial number and also inner leather tag showing a serial number (inside the pocket



I have also been in contact with this seller.

She doesn’t have any paper with serial number but she does have a receipt which is for this bag and she sent me many videos showing the bag as she was unable to get a good shot of the inner tag which I have attached a screenshot of.

The bag looks authentic to me and she has offered to let me see it in person but is it a good idea to buy without seeing the paper?


----------



## dramaprincess713

beckixlee said:


> Was this reply to my inquiry? So it is authentic? *Sigh* I hope so! I paid a pretty penny for it. Haha


 
No, sorry. This was in reply to vesna who had replied to my post. I'm afraid I am not an authenticator and cannot comment on the authenticity of items.


----------



## sparksndheels

sparksndheels said:


> I have also been in contact with this seller.
> 
> She doesn’t have any paper with serial number but she does have a receipt which is for this bag and she sent me many videos showing the bag as she was unable to get a good shot of the inner tag which I have attached a screenshot of.
> 
> The bag looks authentic to me and she has offered to let me see it in person but is it a good idea to buy without seeing the paper?



Is it strange she has everything else from the black envelope but doesn’t have the authenticity paper? She said they didn’t give it to her...


----------



## ollieNL

Hi, im pretty sure its fake, but can anyone confirm that?


----------



## earina

Hello, could you help me authenticate this ? It's from ebay


----------



## earina

Hello, could you authenticate this Saint Laurent College Medium bag please ? It's from ebay 
Thank you very much


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love some help authenticating this small WOC 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Britt1

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 175884-467891
	

		
			
		

		
	












Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


----------



## Britt1

Britt1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 175884-467891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374039
> View attachment 4374040
> View attachment 4374041
> View attachment 4374042
> View attachment 4374043
> View attachment 4374039
> View attachment 4374040
> View attachment 4374041
> View attachment 4374042
> View attachment 4374043
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


More pictures


----------



## Laura Hanfgarn

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this?


----------



## Jesijean

Item: ysl handbag
Seller: arliesamt
https://depop.app.link/pNiBax1j9U


----------



## Carolelyons

Hi the bag is code 8883313
Is this a genuine ysl bag please


----------



## vesna

ollieNL said:


> Hi, im pretty sure its fake, but can anyone confirm that?
> View attachment 4371876


it is fake, all signatures are wrong


----------



## vesna

Jesijean said:


> Item: ysl handbag
> Seller: arliesamt
> https://depop.app.link/pNiBax1j9U


even though I can't see well serial number on the paper and rounded corners paper tag, this looks fake to me, leather tag is off


----------



## vesna

Laura Hanfgarn said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this?


I need to see straight and clear serial number inside of the pocket and all signatures clear and sharp focus


----------



## vesna

Britt1 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 175884-467891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374039
> View attachment 4374040
> View attachment 4374041
> View attachment 4374042
> View attachment 4374043
> View attachment 4374039
> View attachment 4374040
> View attachment 4374041
> View attachment 4374042
> View attachment 4374043
> 
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic. Thank you.


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

earina said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this Saint Laurent College Medium bag please ? It's from ebay
> Thank you very much


please list the auction in the format of post #1 of this thread


----------



## vesna

Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would love some help authenticating this small WOC
> 
> Much appreciated!


I am not familiar with this bag so without any papers I can't say anything sorry


----------



## vesna

.Ina. said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you please have a look at this Muse II?
> Item: YSL Muse II


authentic and gorgeous


----------



## vesna

beckixlee said:


> Hi guys! Please authenticate this YSL College Bag. I purchased it on a resale app but just want to make sure it is authentic. I don't want to end up with a fake bag or support the counterfeit market AT ALL. Thanks in advance!


looks fake to me and papers are not from this bag at all


----------



## vesna

sparksndheels said:


> I have also been in contact with this seller.
> 
> She doesn’t have any paper with serial number but she does have a receipt which is for this bag and she sent me many videos showing the bag as she was unable to get a good shot of the inner tag which I have attached a screenshot of.
> 
> The bag looks authentic to me and she has offered to let me see it in person but is it a good idea to buy without seeing the paper?


it would be OK as long as you have some sort of paper with number corresponding to the serial number, and the paper receipt does not show similar digits...I have no idea to be honest


----------



## vesna

ollieNL said:


> Hi, this is really cool, I didn't even knew this kind of forum existed!! I bought an YSL College bag on a Dutch auction site, but I can't find a datacode or something like that? Is there a datacode in that bag?


there has to be a serial number inside a pocket, very hard to make a photo of it


----------



## Jesijean

vesna said:


> even though I can't see well serial number on the paper and rounded corners paper tag, this looks fake to me, leather tag is off



Okay that’s what i thought too. And it looked weird the dust bag had a lot of loose strings inside. Idk!


----------



## roxanaroxy

Hi, please help authenticate this sac de jour. thank you
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4376674
View attachment 4376675
View attachment 4376676
View attachment 4376677
View attachment 4376678
View attachment 4376679


----------



## Ettamommy

Item:  Roady Black Patent (with silver hardware)

Listing Number:  223403740535
Seller: laurenb2078
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...m3403e68d77:g:GpkAAOSwg8taIV5d&frcectupt=true

AND  

Listing Number:  183713606078
Seller: jaimechato2003 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1195-YVES-...606078?hash=item2ac62f29be:g:iUkAAOSwpHtcdwog

Comments: Does YSL ever change their foiled tags? My friend has this bag (which she bought in Bergdorf's) and her tag reads "Yves Saint Laurent" - no Rive Gauche. I have been assuming this means that the linked bags are not authentic but thought I should ask you just in case I am wrong.


----------



## vesna

Ettamommy said:


> Item:  Roady Black Patent (with silver hardware)
> 
> Listing Number:  223403740535
> Seller: laurenb2078
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...m3403e68d77:g:GpkAAOSwg8taIV5d&frcectupt=true
> 
> AND
> 
> Listing Number:  183713606078
> Seller: jaimechato2003
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1195-YVES-...606078?hash=item2ac62f29be:g:iUkAAOSwpHtcdwog
> 
> Comments: Does YSL ever change their foiled tags? My friend has this bag (which she bought in Bergdorf's) and her tag reads "Yves Saint Laurent" - no Rive Gauche. I have been assuming this means that the linked bags are not authentic but thought I should ask you just in case I am wrong.


both look authentic, and yes, they did change the tag, some have and some do not have Rive Gauche (my bags - some have and some do not, this does not depend on the model but the year)


----------



## vesna

roxanaroxy said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this sac de jour. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376674
> View attachment 4376675
> View attachment 4376676
> View attachment 4376677
> View attachment 4376678
> View attachment 4376679


sorry, can't open any of the attachments


----------



## Ettamommy

vesna said:


> both look authentic, and yes, they did change the tag, some have and some do not have Rive Gauche (my bags - some have and some do not, this does not depend on the model but the year)


Thank you so much for your speedy reply (and good news!)


----------



## sparksndheels

Hi Vesna, I was skeptical about buying the other Sunset Medium without any paper but found another of the same bag if you don’t mind giving your opinion please. Again the serial number inside is difficult to photograph but she told me the numbers which corresponds to the paper. Can these be faked though?


----------



## .Ina.

vesna said:


> authentic and gorgeous


Thank you very much!

I already love it, the Muse II is such a wonderful bag.


----------



## roxanaroxy

vesna said:


> sorry, can't open any of the attachments



Sorry, will reattach. Thank you


----------



## Estella24

Hi! Wondering if you guys have any guidance on this Sac de Jour from TheRealReal

Item: Baby Sac de Jour Souple
Listing Number: Item # SNT61840
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour-souple 
Comments: They haven't posted a photo of the serial number and I've never ordered from them before so I am worried

Thank you


----------



## vesna

Estella24 said:


> Hi! Wondering if you guys have any guidance on this Sac de Jour from TheRealReal
> 
> Item: Baby Sac de Jour Souple
> Listing Number: Item # SNT61840
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour-souple
> Comments: They haven't posted a photo of the serial number and I've never ordered from them before so I am worried
> 
> Thank you


they don't have photos which could help at all, I am sorry, we need details large and sharp and close up, as well as inner leather tag and signatures


----------



## vesna

roxanaroxy said:


> Sorry, will reattach. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377195
> View attachment 4377195
> View attachment 4377196
> View attachment 4377197
> View attachment 4377198
> View attachment 4377199


any papers, inner leather tag photo of signature and serial number /


----------



## vesna

sparksndheels said:


> Hi Vesna, I was skeptical about buying the other Sunset Medium without any paper but found another of the same bag if you don’t mind giving your opinion please. Again the serial number inside is difficult to photograph but she told me the numbers which corresponds to the paper. Can these be faked though?


in perfect fakes they can correspond well, however often fakers do not pay attention to that, details look good to me, but I can't say for certain


----------



## roxanaroxy

vesna said:


> any papers, inner leather tag photo of signature and serial number /



Thank you  for a quick response. I have a picture of serial number that is located inside of a detachable pouch. Thank you


----------



## nowaga

Hello! I bought this bag from a discount store in Canada (Winners). It's the equivalent of a TJMaxx in the USA. Can you please authenticate it?
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1DEFyiBnsXvHkQeZ0wbKsHMLWJI7U0Vj7?usp=sharing
Online, it seems to match this bag, the Black Duffle 6 Bag 100% exactly: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/...El7ARU4jXNWoL4E3Oj0Nkg87oR9P1hkAaAkpTEALw_wcB (link works when you copy-paste into your browser) including how the logo is engraved on the antiqued gold-tone hardware at the base of the handles on one side but not the other. I am not 100% about the serial number and the paper serial number.


----------



## vesna

roxanaroxy said:


> Thank you  for a quick response. I have a picture of serial number that is located inside of a detachable pouch. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377424


looks good to me, but I would like someone like Corame to confirm, I am not too familiar with this type of bag, I do not see red flags though


----------



## vesna

nowaga said:


> Hello! I bought this bag from a discount store in Canada (Winners). It's the equivalent of a TJMaxx in the USA. Can you please authenticate it?
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1DEFyiBnsXvHkQeZ0wbKsHMLWJI7U0Vj7?usp=sharing
> Online, it seems to match this bag, the Black Duffle 6 Bag 100% exactly: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/...El7ARU4jXNWoL4E3Oj0Nkg87oR9P1hkAaAkpTEALw_wcB (link works when you copy-paste into your browser) including how the logo is engraved on the antiqued gold-tone hardware at the base of the handles on one side but not the other. I am not 100% about the serial number and the paper serial number.


this is an authentic bag, in Winners, really, awesome !!!!


----------



## roxanaroxy

vesna said:


> looks good to me, but I would like someone like Corame to confirm, I am not too familiar with this type of bag, I do not see red flags though



Thank you very much


----------



## Designerchicnyc

Hi will you please help me authenticate! 
I purchased this bag off Poshmark and unsure of authenticity, the seller says is 100%. They said it’s called the YSL bo mini 2016.  Thank you! 

https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-across-body-handbag-5c8aae2da31c33e60c9bc981


----------



## beckixlee

vesna said:


> looks fake to me and papers are not from this bag at all


Thanks so much! Upon closer inspection, definitely fake with weird glue etc. Now working on returning and getting money back. *SIGH** I did find this YSL NIKI Baby that I am hoping to have authenticated. I know this bag is pretty new and i'm having a hard time tracking down in depth photos. Here are some photos- real or not?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Estella24

vesna said:


> they don't have photos which could help at all, I am sorry, we need details large and sharp and close up, as well as inner leather tag and signatures



Hey Vesna, 
The photos on the site were the only ones I could find as it's a third party seller. Do you have any experience with people purchasing off RealReal?


----------



## beckixlee

deanna234 said:


> Would you be so kind as to authenticate this? It's a niki baby in storm.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...ray-calfskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24545265/


Was this ever authenticated? I just bought a Niki off of a resale site and am sketched out because the serial code inside is different. Thanks!


----------



## beckixlee

Was this ever authenticated? I just bought a Niki baby in black off of a resale site and am sketched about because the serial number inside is different than the very few I could find online. Thanks!



Winwin_2007 said:


> Hi!Could you please help to authenticate this bag?Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:YSL baby niki
> Seller:smile life online
> Link:http://hk.carousell.com/p/208615453
> 
> Here are more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299429
> View attachment 4299430
> View attachment 4299431
> View attachment 4299432
> View attachment 4299433
> View attachment 4299434


 No


----------



## nowaga

vesna said:


> this is an authentic bag, in Winners, really, awesome !!!!



Thank you sooooo much for your quick reply!!!


----------



## Designerchicnyc

Item: Ysl bo mini
Seller: N/A
Listing number :N/A
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-across-body-handbag-5c8aae2da31c33e60c9bc981


Hi sorry I purchased this bag from a site called Poshmark. I have about 4 days to inspect the bag to see if it’s authentic. Can anyone help me please? Thank you so much!


----------



## Metamor

Item: saint laurent Kate monogram tassel chain wallet
Listing Number:
Seller: deeanaxo
Link: https://posh.mk/fClJhHufeV
Comments: can you help me authenticate this item.


----------



## vesna

Designerchicnyc said:


> Hi will you please help me authenticate!
> I purchased this bag off Poshmark and unsure of authenticity, the seller says is 100%. They said it’s called the YSL bo mini 2016.  Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-across-body-handbag-5c8aae2da31c33e60c9bc981


I don't see any red flags here, but just to add, I do not know this bag too well , details I know look good to me


----------



## vesna

Metamor said:


> Item: saint laurent Kate monogram tassel chain wallet
> Listing Number:
> Seller: deeanaxo
> Link: https://posh.mk/fClJhHufeV
> Comments: can you help me authenticate this item.


again, I don't know this wallet very well but details I see look real to me


----------



## vesna

beckixlee said:


> Thanks so much! Upon closer inspection, definitely fake with weird glue etc. Now working on returning and getting money back. *SIGH** I did find this YSL NIKI Baby that I am hoping to have authenticated. I know this bag is pretty new and i'm having a hard time tracking down in depth photos. Here are some photos- real or not??
> 
> Thanks in advance!





beckixlee said:


> Was this ever authenticated? I just bought a Niki off of a resale site and am sketched out because the serial code inside is different. Thanks!


I have no idea about this bag, it is new to me, so I would not be able to say anything, sorry


----------



## Claire83

Hi all, I’m quite new to this forum [emoji4] requires help to authenticate this listing off Carousell. 

Item: YSL WALLET ON CHAIN [FAST DEAL] for S$1,600 
Listing:https://sg.carousell.com/p/218315138
User: jellybeando
Comments: to authenticate this listing thanks [emoji1317]

It’s a ysl black woc in larger size. 









Thanks so much for the help ! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## Designerchicnyc

vesna said:


> I don't see any red flags here, but just to add, I do not know this bag too well , details I know look good to me



Thank you so much !


----------



## earina

Hello could you authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much 
Item: YSL College Medium
Seller: eBay 
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-à-main-yves-saint-laurent-Collège-medium-noir/173837585268


----------



## Lynseyann41

Hi please could someone help me identify if this is authentic, bought on impulse but having serious doubts as I don't think the card matches the bag.


----------



## 987259634

Please authenticate this for me
Item: Saint Laurent Kate Medium in Textured leather
Seller: Facebook private group 
It is very hard to read the code or capture the code inside so I lightened the picture so it's a bit easier to read 
Thank you


----------



## sid_y

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this, your expertise are much appreciated!

Item: KATE MEDIUM IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all, would be great if you could please help me authenticate this saint laurent sac de jour! Do let me know if more pictures are required. Much appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## rniks

Good morning! 

I bought this purse from Poshmark and just received it. I have limited time to confirm if there are any issues. I’m suspicious because she only sold the bag and strap (no cards or dust bag). 
I would greatly appreciate any help with authentication from the experts in this forum!!! 
Please let me know if I can attach any additional pictures to help the process.

Thank you!


----------



## rniks

rniks said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I bought this purse from Poshmark and just received it. I have limited time to confirm if there are any issues. I’m suspicious because she only sold the bag and strap (no cards or dust bag).
> I would greatly appreciate any help with authentication from the experts in this forum!!!
> Please let me know if I can attach any additional pictures to help the process.
> 
> Thank you!



I’ve also attached a picture of the serial number. 
Dmr399289-0415


----------



## Ivycake

Hi everyone hope you are all well. Can someone help me authenticate this YSL bag... I’ve already purchased it and hoping it is real.

Item: Grey Medium Sunset Croc Embossed Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 283417643386
Seller: happyallen21
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283417643386
Comments: After looking at other crocs bags on the actual YSL website the one I purchased doesn’t look authentic...... the stitching of the croc looks out of sync


----------



## Nunu848

Hello please authenticate this

Item: SAINT LAURENT Love Box Leather shoulder bag
Listing Number:303105381286
Seller: haloholy 
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303105381286

The seller sent more pics and also the style ID printed inside the bag: BC4662120217

thanks!


----------



## vesna

Claire83 said:


> Hi all, I’m quite new to this forum [emoji4] requires help to authenticate this listing off Carousell.
> 
> Item: YSL WALLET ON CHAIN [FAST DEAL] for S$1,600
> Listing:https://sg.carousell.com/p/218315138
> User: jellybeando
> Comments: to authenticate this listing thanks [emoji1317]
> 
> It’s a ysl black woc in larger size.
> 
> View attachment 4378783
> View attachment 4378784
> View attachment 4378785
> View attachment 4378786
> View attachment 4378787
> View attachment 4378788
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the help ! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


sorry, the link does not work for me, and photos posted here, I can't enlarge to see the details


----------



## vesna

earina said:


> Hello could you authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much
> Item: YSL College Medium
> Seller: eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-à-main-yves-saint-laurent-Collège-medium-noir/173837585268


details look fine to me


----------



## vesna

Lynseyann41 said:


> Hi please could someone help me identify if this is authentic, bought on impulse but having serious doubts as I don't think the card matches the bag.


this is a fake bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

looks fine


987259634 said:


> Please authenticate this for me
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Medium in Textured leather
> Seller: Facebook private group
> It is very hard to read the code or capture the code inside so I lightened the picture so it's a bit easier to read
> Thank you


 looks fine to me


----------



## vesna

sid_y said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this, your expertise are much appreciated!
> 
> Item: KATE MEDIUM IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER
> 
> View attachment 4379986
> View attachment 4379988
> View attachment 4379989
> View attachment 4379990
> View attachment 4379991
> View attachment 4379993
> View attachment 4379994
> View attachment 4379995
> View attachment 4379996
> View attachment 4379997


I am not sure, is there a paper with serial number on it ?


----------



## vesna

qlvernn said:


> Hi all, would be great if you could please help me authenticate this saint laurent sac de jour! Do let me know if more pictures are required. Much appreciated, and thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380287
> View attachment 4380288
> View attachment 4380289


is there any paper with serial number, anything at all ? I am not sure


----------



## vesna

rniks said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I bought this purse from Poshmark and just received it. I have limited time to confirm if there are any issues. I’m suspicious because she only sold the bag and strap (no cards or dust bag).
> I would greatly appreciate any help with authentication from the experts in this forum!!!
> Please let me know if I can attach any additional pictures to help the process.
> 
> Thank you!





rniks said:


> I’ve also attached a picture of the serial number.
> Dmr399289-0415
> View attachment 4380806


I wish someone else would chip in, many details I see look good to me, I would love to seethe papers but you don't have them


----------



## vesna

Ivycake said:


> View attachment 4381169
> View attachment 4381178
> View attachment 4381177
> View attachment 4381176
> View attachment 4381175
> View attachment 4381174
> View attachment 4381173
> View attachment 4381166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone hope you are all well. Can someone help me authenticate this YSL bag... I’ve already purchased it and hoping it is real.
> 
> Item: Grey Medium Sunset Croc Embossed Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 283417643386
> Seller: happyallen21
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283417643386
> Comments: After looking at other crocs bags on the actual YSL website the one I purchased doesn’t look authentic...... the stitching of the croc looks out of sync


I am not sure about this one, one signature looks good, the other not so much, stitching as you saw, is uneven.....better authenticate at some professional places to get the money back if it is not authentic


----------



## Ivycake

Thanks for your help Vesna!! I will definitely return it


----------



## Nunu848

Hello please authenticate this

Item: SAINT LAURENT Love Box Leather shoulder bag
Listing Number:303105381286
Seller: haloholy 
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F303105381286

The seller sent more pics and also the style ID printed inside the bag: BC4662120217

thanks!


----------



## 987259634

987259634 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me!
> Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Medium in Smooth Calf Skin Leather
> Listing number :N/A
> Seller ID: ss118yy
> Link: https://depop.app.link/O8kyWAFdQU
> Additional photos attached below!
> Thank you for authenticating for me!


Hi,
Since it's from selfridges and not YSL store, there are no white card that usually comes with purchases. But seller provided receipts. 
Here is the code i got from the picture: FHM02131720
My only concern is i checked the code and it says it was produced in 2015 October and seller bought in Feb of 2018. Do YSL products stay on shelf for that long? 
Please double check for me ASAP thank you Vesna!


----------



## 987259634

987259634 said:


> Hi,
> Since it's from selfridges and not YSL store, there are no white card that usually comes with purchases. But seller provided receipts.
> Here is the code i got from the picture: FHM02131720
> My only concern is i checked the code and it says it was produced in 2015 October and seller bought in Feb of 2018. Do YSL products stay on shelf for that long?
> Please double check for me ASAP thank you Vesna!


Also, does this stitching and font on this tag raise a red flag?
Stitchings in other places look good to me except the tag 
I also added extra photos in better lighting 
I compared it to actual selfridges website but do not know if they change their model.


----------



## jayviebp

Hello Vesna! I need your help. I want to buy this bag. Please authenticate this bag. I attached the photos incase you can't see the photos. Thanks in advance!

Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Bag

Seller: rochellekimtapucollian

Link: https://shopee.ph/rochellekimtapucollian/1700684923?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## vesna

Nunu848 said:


> Hello please authenticate this
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT Love Box Leather shoulder bag
> Listing Number:303105381286
> Seller: haloholy
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303105381286
> 
> The seller sent more pics and also the style ID printed inside the bag: BC4662120217
> 
> thanks!


I think it is OK< the only reservation I have because of the Laurent part of signature...but perhaps it is OK< I might see it from an angle


----------



## rniks

vesna said:


> I wish someone else would chip in, many details I see look good to me, I would love to seethe papers but you don't have them



Thanks for the reply!
The purse had an odd smell and I wasn't sure if it was because it was super new or just fake. Also, when I googled the serial number an authentication request from 2016 came up with the same serial number (see below)! There were too many red flags - so I just returned it  I hope I didn't make a mistake.

I appreciate your help!

#14012
Dear Forum, i need you help because i bought this bag as authentic on internet (DEPOP) but i'm not sure. Please let me know, i really interested in your opinion and feedback . thank you so much 

Item: YSL Saint Laurent Baby Monogram Matelasse Bag
Listing Number: DMR399289.0415
Seller: Silwia on depop

Link • *https://www.file-pdf.it/2016/11/10/ysl-red-mini-bag/*


----------



## jayviebp

jayviebp said:


> Hello Vesna! I need your help. I want to buy this bag. Please authenticate this bag. I attached the photos incase you can't see the photos. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Bag
> 
> Seller: rochellekimtapucollian
> 
> Link: https://shopee.ph/rochellekimtapucollian/1700684923?smtt=0.0.9
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383677
> 
> View attachment 4383678
> 
> View attachment 4383679
> 
> View attachment 4383680
> 
> View attachment 4383681
> 
> View attachment 4383682
> 
> View attachment 4383683
> 
> View attachment 4383684
> 
> View attachment 4383685



Hello. Additional photos. I really like this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shogomomo

Hi!

After sadly missing out on a fantastic Muse Two, I've gotten a really big itch to cop my first YSL purchase! I found this cute bag from a Japanese seller online, and I think maybe with a little work it could clean up to be a cute casual bag. Of course, I'd like to make sure it is authentic first, any insight you have would be very much appreciated!

Item: YSL Giraffe Print Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag (I'm sorry, I have google image searched the f out of this bag and can't find an official name)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: CloudTokyo
Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...ge-Leather-Small-Shoulder-Purse-Bag/672644853


----------



## Humaira12

Can you please authenticate for me? 

Item: YSL BLACK SAINT LAURENT TRI-QUILT AUTHENTIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE LARGE

Item number: 153426267804

Seller: ftlc1

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153426267804


----------



## Sharilynsian

Item: ysl sac de jour 
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments hi there I was wondering if I could please have a little help with the authenticity of this handbag.

I don’t have much experience with the brand and am a little confused on what the style should look like.

Please see photos attached


----------



## myosotis

Could you please authenticate this for me? This is the Saint Laurent Shopper bag I think? https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1009876/saint_laurent/shopper-large-textured-leather-tote
It comes with a clutch.

Thank you!


----------



## Metamor

vesna said:


> again, I don't know this wallet very well but details I see look real to me


Thank you so much. I just notice the saint Laurent stamp is right below the metal clasp. I took a look more online it ysl website shows the stamp is located right above the credit card pockets. Have you seen any bag that has the stamp location like mine?


----------



## Ysl_lady

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag
Calf Leather Handbag
Listing Number: NA
Comments: Hi there, just got a lovely YSL bag which im pretty confident but just want to check. Pics attached. The tag on the interior says GUE520534 0818 while on the box it came with it has the code 520534 DV707 1000. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Ysl_lady

Double post, sorry. See above


----------



## Yatak

Item: YSL KATE MEDIUM IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER

Seller:  I bought this bag from an acquaintance of mine.

Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thank you very much!


----------



## Sieunk

Hello,

Item: 
*Yves Saint Laurent Small Sunset Wallet on Chain Beige Bag*

Listing Number: 133006126553
Seller: fuchi888
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-N...T-ON-CHAIN-BEIGE-BAG-/133006126553?nav=SEARCH
Comments: would like to buy this for my girlfriend's birthday and want to make sure it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Odielle

Hi there! 
I want to buy this pre-loved YSL medium Sunset bag, but I just want to make sure it’s the Real deal ofcourse. Has been bought for €1790 at Galerie Lafayette in Paris, I believe that’s the correct price. Hope you can Give me feedback!


----------



## vesna

Odielle said:


> Hi there!
> I want to buy this pre-loved YSL medium Sunset bag, but I just want to make sure it’s the Real deal ofcourse. Has been bought for €1790 at Galerie Lafayette in Paris, I believe that’s the correct price. Hope you can Give me feedback!


details which I would need are too small, and inside serial number and signature missing, sorry


----------



## vesna

Yatak said:


> Item: YSL KATE MEDIUM IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER
> 
> Seller:  I bought this bag from an acquaintance of mine.
> 
> Comments: pls help me with your expert opinion on this one! Thank you very much!


is there a photo of a serial number from inside the bag ?


----------



## vesna

looks O


Ysl_lady said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag
> Calf Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: NA
> Comments: Hi there, just got a lovely YSL bag which im pretty confident but just want to check. Pics attached. The tag on the interior says GUE520534 0818 while on the box it came with it has the code 520534 DV707 1000. Any help appreciated!


looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

myosotis said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me? This is the Saint Laurent Shopper bag I think? https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1009876/saint_laurent/shopper-large-textured-leather-tote
> It comes with a clutch.
> 
> Thank you!


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Sharilynsian said:


> Item: ysl sac de jour
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments hi there I was wondering if I could please have a little help with the authenticity of this handbag.
> 
> I don’t have much experience with the brand and am a little confused on what the style should look like.
> 
> Please see photos attached


it is very very hard for me to authenticate the print on pebbled leather, I am so sorry, I can't say for sure


----------



## vesna

Humaira12 said:


> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: YSL BLACK SAINT LAURENT TRI-QUILT AUTHENTIC MONOGRAM COLLEGE LARGE
> 
> Item number: 153426267804
> 
> Seller: ftlc1
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153426267804


I am sorry, photos all the details needed for authentication are missing


----------



## vesna

shogomomo said:


> Hi!
> 
> After sadly missing out on a fantastic Muse Two, I've gotten a really big itch to cop my first YSL purchase! I found this cute bag from a Japanese seller online, and I think maybe with a little work it could clean up to be a cute casual bag. Of course, I'd like to make sure it is authentic first, any insight you have would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Item: YSL Giraffe Print Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag (I'm sorry, I have google image searched the f out of this bag and can't find an official name)
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: CloudTokyo
> Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...ge-Leather-Small-Shoulder-Purse-Bag/672644853


I am not familiar with this bag, I am sorry...there are no indicators I recognize


----------



## vesna

jayviebp said:


> Hello Vesna! I need your help. I want to buy this bag. Please authenticate this bag. I attached the photos incase you can't see the photos. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Ysl Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Bag
> 
> Seller: rochellekimtapucollian
> 
> Link: https://shopee.ph/rochellekimtapucollian/1700684923?smtt=0.0.9
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383677
> 
> View attachment 4383678
> 
> View attachment 4383679
> 
> View attachment 4383680
> 
> View attachment 4383681
> 
> View attachment 4383682
> 
> View attachment 4383683
> 
> View attachment 4383684
> 
> View attachment 4383685


something is off


----------



## vesna

jayviebp said:


> Hello. Additional photos. I really like this bag. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4385026
> 
> View attachment 4385027
> 
> View attachment 4385028
> 
> View attachment 4385029
> 
> View attachment 4385030
> 
> View attachment 4385031


zipper is all wrong, I am sorry I would stay away from this bag


----------



## vesna

987259634 said:


> Also, does this stitching and font on this tag raise a red flag?
> Stitchings in other places look good to me except the tag
> I also added extra photos in better lighting
> I compared it to actual selfridges website but do not know if they change their model.


I can't say anything about it, something looks off to me, also - whichever bag I bought in the store other than YSL boutiques, I also got all the booklets and serial number paper tag, something is off here


----------



## Yatak

vesna said:


> is there a photo of a serial number from inside the bag ?


I am a bit skeptical about thé authentic card... bacause of the straight cut. thx


----------



## vesna

Yatak said:


> I am a bit skeptical about thé authentic card... bacause of the straight cut. thx


no good, all is wrong


----------



## psily9009

Hi!! Please help authenticate!

Item:YSL medium college black chevron
Listing Number: 183681446244
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183681446244
Comments: The bag has been re-dyed and is visible as a shimmer throughout exterior; Leather shows scuffing in various locations, shows creasing, corners show scuffing, hardware shows scuffing Interior: Shows scuffing and light wear, under flap closure shows scuffing


----------



## vesna

psily9009 said:


> Hi!! Please help authenticate!
> 
> Item:YSL medium college black chevron
> Listing Number: 183681446244
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183681446244
> Comments: The bag has been re-dyed and is visible as a shimmer throughout exterior; Leather shows scuffing in various locations, shows creasing, corners show scuffing, hardware shows scuffing Interior: Shows scuffing and light wear, under flap closure shows scuffing


looks good to me


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love any help authenticating this bag. I’ve asked for better images of # but this is all that’s available atm.

Style: Sac de Jour Nano
Seller: anse_8436 
Item #:202610358464
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202610358464


Thank you!!


----------



## Yatak

vesna said:


> no good, all is wrong


Oh really? does the bag have a have a manufacturing defect or is this bag a replica? could you please probably describe the mistakes in detail? I would like to bring it back to the owner, need arguments . Unfortunately, I can not autentkate the wrong places on the bag by myself  That would be great! I am very grateful for your help. Thx...


----------



## Sharilynsian

vesna said:


> it is very very hard for me to authenticate the print on pebbled leather, I am so sorry, I can't say for sure



Thats okay, could you please recommend someone that could give me a hand authenticating it? 

Thankyou


----------



## vesna

Yatak said:


> Oh really? does the bag have a have a manufacturing defect or is this bag a replica? could you please probably describe the mistakes in detail? I would like to bring it back to the owner, need arguments . Unfortunately, I can not autentkate the wrong places on the bag by myself  That would be great! I am very grateful for your help. Thx...


I would gladly help you, however, the rules of publicly posting comments here forbid us from sharing details about authenticity. makers of fake bags are reading this on regular basis and adjusting their replicas to better and better, and sometimes it is very hard before you get it into your hands to see that it is fake. If you do a search here on Purse Forum for authentication services for money, you will find a few and their certificate work for PayPal, ebay and all other disputes

in your case at least number on the card is different than inside the bag, if the seller lied about cards so obviously, I would not trust anything


----------



## vesna

Sharilynsian said:


> Thats okay, could you please recommend someone that could give me a hand authenticating it?
> 
> Thankyou


it was Corame who used to authenticate...we have a problem with busy schedules at our work places and volunteering here as much as we can, so not many are authenticating....If you do a search here on Purse Forum for authentication services for money, you will find a few


----------



## lachouette11

Hey, 
can anyone help me finding out if this Saint Laurent Kate is authentic? 
I've already found out that the designer ID doesn't match the Kate (google says that it belongs to a Classic Y Cabas). 

Things that let me doubt: 

- the number belongs to a Classic Y Cabas and not to a Kate 
- the leather on the inside seems to be velours leather (suede), but when I scroll threw the google pictures, all  the other ones have smooth leather 
- the edges of the bag are very thick and a little bit padded 
- the authentic certificates look different than my other ones (the N and T in "Saint" don't overlap, the edges are round) 

Would be so thankful if anyone can help me!
Thank you


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love help authenticating this Sac De Jour Nano. 

Style: Sac De Jour Nano (Souple) 
Seller: Smirnoffsg
Item #: 264263867071
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264263867071


Thank you!


----------



## nikkich

Hello dear authenticator, 

Would you please help authenticating this Sac De Jour. Thank you a lot

Style: Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Bag Medium Black 
Seller: carley_84
Item #: 153437958238
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-La...m23b99d705e:g:ZLsAAOSwHOlco79O&frcectupt=true


----------



## jayviebp

vesna said:


> something is off



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## qlvernn

vesna said:


> is there any paper with serial number, anything at all ? I am not sure


Thanks Vesna. Unfortunately the seller no longer has the paper with serial number or the dustbags, so it is just the bag and the long shoulder strap. Would there be any other pictures that would help with the authentication? Many thanks!


----------



## DesignerxGirl

Hi Vesna, 

I'm looking to purchase this bag - would you please authenticate this YSL? It's my first time buying second-hand because I'm in love with this color and they no longer carry it- it was a spring/summer 2018 color. Any information would be helpful, thank you so much in advance!

Style: BELLECHASSE SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM IN LEATHER AND SUEDE 
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Item #: 277180
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/111449/


----------



## Annn21

Hi Vesna,

Could you please help to authenticate this sac de jour. Thanks a lot!

https://i.imgur.com/arJbOUo.jpg 
https://i.imgur.com/yfsrkQv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8GwpINV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nAuPeS5.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wJsS0dR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Ewevel1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PucpTSi.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7wVj6GI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2v3eLYy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nz4hAt7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Es20SFn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/vbaW5eE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Wi66RRS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2yETtZt.jpg


----------



## Phoenike

Hi, im new here. Just bought a Yves, but got scared when I understood how good fakes there are out there.
Could anyone look at these pictures.
I did not recieve it yet from the seller at ebay.
I have asked for more pictures


----------



## vesna

DesignerxGirl said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase this bag - would you please authenticate this YSL? It's my first time buying second-hand because I'm in love with this color and they no longer carry it- it was a spring/summer 2018 color. Any information would be helpful, thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style: BELLECHASSE SAINT LAURENT MEDIUM IN LEATHER AND SUEDE
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Item #: 277180
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/111449/


yes it is authentic


----------



## vesna

Phoenike said:


> Hi, im new here. Just bought a Yves, but got scared when I understood how good fakes there are out there.
> Could anyone look at these pictures.
> I did not recieve it yet from the seller at ebay.
> I have asked for more pictures


please post original auction like explained  in the post #1 so that searching is easier....I do not have enough photos...once you receive it please find the serial number inside the pocket in the bag and try to make a good photo of it


----------



## vesna

Annn21 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this sac de jour. Thanks a lot!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/arJbOUo.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/yfsrkQv.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/8GwpINV.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/nAuPeS5.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/wJsS0dR.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/Ewevel1.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/PucpTSi.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/7wVj6GI.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/2v3eLYy.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/nz4hAt7.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/Es20SFn.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/vbaW5eE.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/Wi66RRS.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/2yETtZt.jpg


details I recognize look good to me, however I would like someone more familiar with this bag to confirm


----------



## vesna

nikkich said:


> Hello dear authenticator,
> 
> Would you please help authenticating this Sac De Jour. Thank you a lot
> 
> Style: Saint Laurent YSL Sac De Jour Bag Medium Black
> Seller: carley_84
> Item #: 153437958238
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-La...m23b99d705e:g:ZLsAAOSwHOlco79O&frcectupt=true


no red flags here but it would be great to see some features which can be authenticated  like inner leather tag, and the one with the serial number


----------



## vesna

Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would love help authenticating this Sac De Jour Nano.
> 
> Style: Sac De Jour Nano (Souple)
> Seller: Smirnoffsg
> Item #: 264263867071
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264263867071
> 
> 
> Thank you!


signatures are not so clear, I would like to see a paper tag with serial number


----------



## vesna

lachouette11 said:


> Hey,
> can anyone help me finding out if this Saint Laurent Kate is authentic?
> I've already found out that the designer ID doesn't match the Kate (google says that it belongs to a Classic Y Cabas).
> 
> Things that let me doubt:
> 
> - the number belongs to a Classic Y Cabas and not to a Kate
> - the leather on the inside seems to be velours leather (suede), but when I scroll threw the google pictures, all  the other ones have smooth leather
> - the edges of the bag are very thick and a little bit padded
> - the authentic certificates look different than my other ones (the N and T in "Saint" don't overlap, the edges are round)
> 
> Would be so thankful if anyone can help me!
> Thank you


I am skeptical too


----------



## Phoenike

Hi Vesna,
Thanks alot for ur reply!

The seller is Joanna088
Itemnumber 264250194457

I got some more pictures


----------



## DesignerxGirl

vesna said:


> yes it is authentic


Great!! Thank you so much for your help Vesna!!


----------



## Rb1221

Style: SAINT LAURENT Sac de Jour Nm Handbag Small White Leather Tote
Seller: Tradesy
Item #: 24773858
Comment: looking at getting this as a gift for my wife and would love to know if this is authentic or not. Any advice would be amazing!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nm-handbag-small-white-leather-tote/24773858/


----------



## shogomomo

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, I am sorry...there are no indicators I recognize


Thank you so much anyways! I appreciate you looking


----------



## missrei

Please help me authenticate this pre owned YSL kate tassel bag in smooth leather
Look at this on eBay

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133010613306


----------



## vesna

missrei said:


> Please help me authenticate this pre owned YSL kate tassel bag in smooth leather
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133010613306


there are no recognizable features which i could use to authenticate...serial number inside the bag, inner leather tag, paper tag with serial number, closeups of signatures

also, please use format from post #1:


It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:


----------



## vesna

Rb1221 said:


> Style: SAINT LAURENT Sac de Jour Nm Handbag Small White Leather Tote
> Seller: Tradesy
> Item #: 24773858
> Comment: looking at getting this as a gift for my wife and would love to know if this is authentic or not. Any advice would be amazing!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-nm-handbag-small-white-leather-tote/24773858/


I don't see any red flags but I would need to see all the signatures close up as well as inner leather tag signature


----------



## vesna

Phoenike said:


> Hi Vesna,
> Thanks alot for ur reply!
> 
> The seller is Joanna088
> Itemnumber 264250194457
> 
> I got some more pictures


this format please:
Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:

I can't see anything on these photos, inner leather tag or serial number, sorry


----------



## Phoenike

vesna said:


> this format please:
> Item:
> Listing Number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> I can't see anything on these photos, inner leather tag or serial number, sorry


 
Thanks for the comment, I will return once I have the bag and can take better pictures.


----------



## Amandaabb

Hi ladies,

I’m not sure if this is the right forum for this post (please tell me if it is not). 

I had a Saint Laurent bag authenticated on here and the result was: fake. Unfortunately I already own this bag and paid $2125 for it but the store I purchased from (Reebonz) said they will open an investigation if I can supply a letter from Saint Laurent about its authenticity. 

I contacted Saint Laurent but they refuse to help me out or even look at the bag. Has anyone been through this kind of situation or have any advice?


----------



## studio54

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Example of required format--for illustration purposes only.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Patent Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 360213903615
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de6bf8ff
> Comments: Please let me know if this authentic other comments go here blah blah blah. Thank you.



Item: Kate YSL tassel medium leather handbag in red. 
Listing number: 293032787406 (eBay)
Seller: Layla9900
Link; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293032787406

I have extra photos that I requested.  

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice1803

Hello! Really hope u can help me with this  please 

Item: YSL NIKI medium Bag in black
tem ID: 273788042622

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-NIKI...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mel.mak

Hi just wondering if anyone can help does this look genuine? Mum just received as a gift im not familiar with ysl


----------



## ariesjing

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag, thank you so much!! 

Item: NIKI MEDIUM IN VINTAGE LEATHER
Listing Number: 303103312610
Seller: dimdemic-0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303103312610
Comments:


----------



## Alice737

Hello everyone, can anyone help me out please to authenticate this YSL bag, it looks ok to me but I am not familiar with YSL . Many thanks in advance !


----------



## vesna

Alice737 said:


> Hello everyone, can anyone help me out please to authenticate this YSL bag, it looks ok to me but I am not familiar with YSL . Many thanks in advance !


this is a fake bag, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

mel.mak said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone can help does this look genuine? Mum just received as a gift im not familiar with ysl


photos are not clear of inner leather tag and serial number inside, those are the most important  indicators we need really


----------



## Alice737

vesna said:


> this is a fake bag, I am sorry


Thanks for your help, will not buy it for sure greatly appreciated!!


----------



## vesna

Alice1803 said:


> Hello! Really hope u can help me with this  please
> 
> Item: YSL NIKI medium Bag in black
> tem ID: 273788042622
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-NIKI-medium-Bag-in-black-/273788042622?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=uIsZuV09%2FibJ1q3SZHw5hpc39ts%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


looks OK from what I can see


----------



## vesna

studio54 said:


> Item: Kate YSL tassel medium leather handbag in red.
> Listing number: 293032787406 (eBay)
> Seller: Layla9900
> Link; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293032787406
> 
> I have extra photos that I requested.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


this looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Amandaabb said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m not sure if this is the right forum for this post (please tell me if it is not).
> 
> I had a Saint Laurent bag authenticated on here and the result was: fake. Unfortunately I already own this bag and paid $2125 for it but the store I purchased from (Reebonz) said they will open an investigation if I can supply a letter from Saint Laurent about its authenticity.
> 
> I contacted Saint Laurent but they refuse to help me out or even look at the bag. Has anyone been through this kind of situation or have any advice?


please do a search of authenticating agencies - here on Purse Forum there are many threads about it, ad some good agencies have been identified - you have to pay though, but to get $2125 back it is worth it.....MyPoupette being one of them and some others, do a search and few names will come up...they are acknowledged by most


----------



## vesna

Alice737 said:


> Thanks for your help, will not buy it for sure greatly appreciated!!


you are welcome


----------



## Alice1803

vesna said:


> looks OK from what I can see


Thank you so much! I was worried about this style code, because when i put code in ysl homepage,nothing comes out. But if you think that date code on bag is ok, than everething is fine  Thank you once more for work you do for others!


----------



## rexzytab

Vesna:

Greetings of peace and love:

Can you help me authenticate this YSL Sac de Jour (small) bag

Item: YSL Sac de Jour (small) supple
Listing Number: 183764503520
Seller: continue-shopping
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...503520?txnId=1952618994008#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: does not come with the lock, papers, and dust bag, I hope the pics suffice


----------



## Dellachrys

Hi Vesna 

I hope i do this format correctly

Item: YSL Burgundy Sac Ligne Y 
Seller: Secondchance Bag 
Link: https://secondchancebag.com/products/product/sac-ligney-in-burgundy-i8165.html

I am planing to buy this bag. 
Can you please help me check if this bag is real?
Below arw the photos for the bags
Do let me know if you need more photos to authenticate this bag.
Thanks alot for ur help


----------



## Sanh199

Hi,

I want to have my Yves Saint Laurent Tribute pumps authenticated. I always loved YSL’s shoes but never had the budget to splurge. I recently took the plunge and bought a pair of “very good” tribute pumps from the The Real Real. I would think this site is reputable, however I’ve been reading that TRR sells fakes and today when I got my shoes, I noticed a very strong smell coming from the leather of the shoes. The smell is similar to products being packed in a storage room for too long. Are YSL tribute pumps supposed to have this smell??The leather also doesn’t feel much like leather ( the shoe doesn’t feel as heavy as it looks) and both heel top lift has a small slit where it’s attached to the rest of the heel. 

I don’t see any stitching defects except the underside of the heel near the curve where it appears uneven (like a smudge).The “Made In Italy” stamp has the letters edge to edge. And when I try to walk in them, only the front is stable and the back heel tops are a little wobbly. I have to walk really carefully.

I am attaching photos below:


----------



## Sanh199

Also photos from TRR:


----------



## Jasminfun

Hi please help my authenticate. I bought this at ssense.com. It’s my first time buying from them so I just want to make sure.
Item: saint laurent beige monogramme pouch
Listing number: 191418F048191
Seller: ssense.com
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/beige-monogramme-pouch/3746829


----------



## Jasminfun

Continued for ssense.com beige pouch


----------



## blackcherry88

Amandaabb said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m not sure if this is the right forum for this post (please tell me if it is not).
> 
> I had a Saint Laurent bag authenticated on here and the result was: fake. Unfortunately I already own this bag and paid $2125 for it but the store I purchased from (Reebonz) said they will open an investigation if I can supply a letter from Saint Laurent about its authenticity.
> 
> I contacted Saint Laurent but they refuse to help me out or even look at the bag. Has anyone been through this kind of situation or have any advice?



Have you tried addressing your problem by approaching a Saint Laurent boutique personally with your bag?

They wouldn’t tell you directly if the item is authentic or not, but you can always find some fault with your bag and tell the staff that you want to send it in for repair. They usually wouldn’t take in items not purchased from a Saint Laurent boutique so it’s up to your own creativity to cook up some stories about why they couldn’t find your record.

Don’t tell them you bought it from Reebonz, they will show you the door unless you are a VIP or well-known fashion figure.

It they accept your item it’s authentic, but if they reject your request, it’s a fake.

What I advice you to do is that you try to have someone videoing this entire process down secretly, especially the part where the sales person tells you that your bag is fake. This is equivalent to any written response from Saint Laurent.

By the way, no fashion label (other than Hermes I think) will ever give you a written response saying that your item is fake. Reebonz knows this and that’s why they ask you for a written response since they know you wouldn’t get one in the first place and the money is safely in their hands. I believe that a video of a Saint Laurent staff telling you that your bag is fake is sufficient for to make a police report and you should be able to get your refunds quicker than anything else.


----------



## evesseve

Hi guys! Please help me authenticate this YSL mini cabas bag. 
Item: YSL Mini Cabas Year 2014
Listing Number:
Seller: 5060shopo
Link:


----------



## smeklof

Hi Authenticators,
sorry I missed the format the first time.
As it is a purse which is already in my possession, I’m not able to post a link to a listing.

Item: LARGE ENVELOPE CHAIN BAG IN BLACK TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER

I would highly appreciate if you could tell me whether or not this bag is an authentic YSL.

Many greetings from Germany.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Item: Small Uptown Cabas Leather Top Handle Bag
Listing Number: 6922882
Seller: elisabetta on vestiairecollective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-uptown-saint-laurent-handbag-6922882.shtml
Comments: Please let me know if you need me to request any more photos. I haven't purchased it yet, but I hopeful since I don't think this style is faked often. TIA!


----------



## Tessa612

vesna said:


> signatures are not so clear, I would like to see a paper tag with serial number




Hi Vesna,

It took awhile to get pictures. Unfortunately she doesn't seem to have the white card that comes with but I got these pictures of the other ones. I hope this helps you! 


















For you reference this is the info from my original posting
Item: Sac De jour (souple)
Seller: Smirnoffsg
Item #: 264273981166
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Nano/264273981166


----------



## Tessa612

Hi Vesna,

I found another one on Poshmark. Hoping you could take a look. Thank you!!

Item: Sac de jour nano
Item #: N/A
Seller: samuelmoon
Poshmark link: https://posh.mk/dS1tFe4MNV


----------



## LittleBagger

Could you please help me authenticate this card holder? Thank you in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Zipped Card Case in Blue
Listing Number: 25067639
Seller: Tradesy (user: Clair Nguyen)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...mooth-leather-wallet/25067639/?amp_client_id=
Comments: I’m not sure if this item came in the leather shown in the listing. I have only previously seen pebbled leather.


----------



## jemmari

Item: Saint Laurent NIKI CHAIN BAG
Listing Number: 
Seller: Local Shop here in PH
Link: 
Comments : Can someone authenticate this YSL Bag


----------



## Wqihui

Item: YSL Monogram chain waller
Please help to see is this authentic.
Seller claim buying from airport


----------



## Wqihui

Wqihui said:


> Item: YSL Monogram chain waller
> Please help to see is this authentic.
> Seller claim buying from airport


Add part 2 picture


----------



## lulugirl37

Item: Saint Laurent Large College Bag Black and Gold
Listing Number: not ebay
Seller: Hopefully its ok not to post from ebay.
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-saint-laurent-large-college-bag/
https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-additional-pictures-for-ysl-college/
Comments: Claims its from an estate sale. Not sure about the serial number.


----------



## BunnySushi

Hi everyone! First time posting so I hope someone will be able to help me out! Before I jump the ship on this bag, I want to make sure it's authentic. I'm just a tad bit suspicious considering the seller dont have any rating at all and she is claiming that the YSL bag she is selling are authentic. Thx everyone!1

Item: Saint Laurent Envelope Black Large Bag
Listing Number: 133024074660
Seller: nelleaccesories8306-3 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e&pageci=4cecd5be-7e7a-4fc0-a496-86e028a65bca


----------



## Lola May

Item: YSL Kate Tassel Bag
listing: 293038048783
Seller: laurmoner-7
Link: 
Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293038048783
Comments: This bag was already purchased for a friend but I'm having second thoughts on its authenticity. Any help would be absolutely appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hello, i am hoping to get a little bit of info about this nano sdj. Thoughts of its authenticity? And also, what year is this style from? I am curious as to why there are only 2 folds on the sides? Thanks so much!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333146735718


----------



## Kaela316

Item: canvas and pink leather wallet
Lisitng:none
Seller: none
Link:none
Comments: found this item in a local thrift store and wanted to know if it was authentic


----------



## qwertok

Item: College Medium BlAck
Seller: NA

Could anyone kindly help to authenticate this bag? Thanks!


----------



## qwertok

More pictures


----------



## qwertok

Sorry for the above post, I realised the cards don’t match. Please ignore as I can’t delete the post. Thanks.


----------



## vesna

Tessa612 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> It took awhile to get pictures. Unfortunately she doesn't seem to have the white card that comes with but I got these pictures of the other ones. I hope this helps you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you reference this is the info from my original posting
> Item: Sac De jour (souple)
> Seller: Smirnoffsg
> Item #: 264273981166
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-Laurent-Sac-De-Jour-Nano/264273981166


There is not paper with serial number ?


----------



## vesna

qwertok said:


> Sorry for the above post, I realised the cards don’t match. Please ignore as I can’t delete the post. Thanks.


they do not....you do not have to apologize, please


----------



## vesna

Kaela316 said:


> Item: canvas and pink leather wallet
> Lisitng:none
> Seller: none
> Link:none
> Comments: found this item in a local thrift store and wanted to know if it was authentic


details look authentic, but I have never seen this model


----------



## vesna

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hello, i am hoping to get a little bit of info about this nano sdj. Thoughts of its authenticity? And also, what year is this style from? I am curious as to why there are only 2 folds on the sides? Thanks so much!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333146735718


I have no idea, can't see tag with serial number inside the bag....paper tag says 2017 ???


----------



## vesna

Lola May said:


> Item: YSL Kate Tassel Bag
> listing: 293038048783
> Seller: laurmoner-7
> Link:
> Look at this on eBay
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293038048783
> Comments: This bag was already purchased for a friend but I'm having second thoughts on its authenticity. Any help would be absolutely appreciated. Thank you so much.


I can't say anything because no signature or serial number is visible in the photos...when you get it, post all the tags from inside the bag


----------



## vesna

BunnySushi said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting so I hope someone will be able to help me out! Before I jump the ship on this bag, I want to make sure it's authentic. I'm just a tad bit suspicious considering the seller dont have any rating at all and she is claiming that the YSL bag she is selling are authentic. Thx everyone!1
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Envelope Black Large Bag
> Listing Number: 133024074660
> Seller: nelleaccesories8306-3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-LARGE-YSL-ENVELOPE-BAG-BLACK-LEATHER/133024074660?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F133024074660&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=343cb65d16a0a860f2434416ffeed41e&ul_noapp=true&pageci=4cecd5be-7e7a-4fc0-a496-86e028a65bca


I can;t say anything without clear photos of paper tag with the serial number and Saint Laurent signature from inside of the bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

Wqihui said:


> Add part 2 picture


it looks OK to me, but I would like to see serial number more clear (inside the wallet)


----------



## vesna

jemmari said:


> Item: Saint Laurent NIKI CHAIN BAG
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Local Shop here in PH
> Link:
> Comments : Can someone authenticate this YSL Bag


does not look good to me


----------



## vesna

LittleBagger said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this card holder? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Zipped Card Case in Blue
> Listing Number: 25067639
> Seller: Tradesy (user: Clair Nguyen)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...mooth-leather-wallet/25067639/?amp_client_id=
> Comments: I’m not sure if this item came in the leather shown in the listing. I have only previously seen pebbled leather.


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

Tessa612 said:


> Hi Vesna,
> 
> I found another one on Poshmark. Hoping you could take a look. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Sac de jour nano
> Item #: N/A
> Seller: samuelmoon
> Poshmark link: https://posh.mk/dS1tFe4MNV


again all the photos of details are missing


----------



## vesna

monet_notthepainter said:


> Item: Small Uptown Cabas Leather Top Handle Bag
> Listing Number: 6922882
> Seller: elisabetta on vestiairecollective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-uptown-saint-laurent-handbag-6922882.shtml
> Comments: Please let me know if you need me to request any more photos. I haven't purchased it yet, but I hopeful since I don't think this style is faked often. TIA!


link does not work for me ???


----------



## vesna

rexzytab said:


> Vesna:
> 
> Greetings of peace and love:
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this YSL Sac de Jour (small) bag
> 
> Item: YSL Sac de Jour (small) supple
> Listing Number: 183764503520
> Seller: continue-shopping
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...503520?txnId=1952618994008#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: does not come with the lock, papers, and dust bag, I hope the pics suffice


I can't see much at all, serial number, clear signature, font is very very important to be right


----------



## vesna

Dellachrys said:


> Hi Vesna
> 
> I hope i do this format correctly
> 
> Item: YSL Burgundy Sac Ligne Y
> Seller: Secondchance Bag
> Link: https://secondchancebag.com/products/product/sac-ligney-in-burgundy-i8165.html
> 
> I am planing to buy this bag.
> Can you please help me check if this bag is real?
> Below arw the photos for the bags
> Do let me know if you need more photos to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks alot for ur help
> View attachment 4398116
> View attachment 4398118
> View attachment 4398119
> View attachment 4398120
> View attachment 4398121
> View attachment 4398122
> View attachment 4398123
> View attachment 4398124
> View attachment 4398125


we need all the inner signatures and serial number as well as serial number on paper tag....also underside of Y metal snap


----------



## vesna

Sanh199 said:


> Also photos from TRR:


really do not know, glass slipper is a part of purse forum for shoes, we haven't had anyone here for shoes in years, sorry


----------



## vesna

Jasminfun said:


> Continued for ssense.com beige pouch


authentic in my opinion, great photos, thanks


----------



## vesna

evesseve said:


> Hi guys! Please help me authenticate this YSL mini cabas bag.
> Item: YSL Mini Cabas Year 2014
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 5060shopo
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 4399728
> View attachment 4399739
> View attachment 4399740
> View attachment 4399728
> View attachment 4399730
> View attachment 4399731
> View attachment 4399732
> View attachment 4399733
> View attachment 4399734
> View attachment 4399735
> View attachment 4399736
> View attachment 4399739
> View attachment 4399740
> View attachment 4399730
> View attachment 4399731
> View attachment 4399732
> View attachment 4399733
> View attachment 4399734
> View attachment 4399735
> View attachment 4399736



looks good to me


----------



## vesna

lulugirl37 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Large College Bag Black and Gold
> Listing Number: not ebay
> Seller: Hopefully its ok not to post from ebay.
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-saint-laurent-large-college-bag/
> https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-additional-pictures-for-ysl-college/
> Comments: Claims its from an estate sale. Not sure about the serial number.


----------



## vesna

lulugirl37 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Large College Bag Black and Gold
> Listing Number: not ebay
> Seller: Hopefully its ok not to post from ebay.
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-saint-laurent-large-college-bag/
> https://www.depop.com/products/vivianibbott-additional-pictures-for-ysl-college/
> Comments: Claims its from an estate sale. Not sure about the serial number.


sorry those photos are not enough and the second link is not opening for me


----------



## acezillah

Hi!!! Please help me authenticate this YSL. Its probably fake because the price and product description, but I just need to double check. Helping a friend out.
Item: Yves Saint Laurent
Listing number: 133002545531
Seller: from ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Yves-Sant-Laurent-hang-shoulder-bag-/133002545531 _trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QfxiDMG0d8aIw891EXaCrRM6rfs%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Thank you


----------



## Glamourangel

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Bag
Listing Number:
Seller: Anna
Link: https://tradono.dk/c/10499990

She can't find the serial number which is why I haven't posted any pics of the serial number. The tassel has fallen of the bag


----------



## vesna

Glamourangel said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Bag
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Anna
> Link: https://tradono.dk/c/10499990
> 
> She can't find the serial number which is why I haven't posted any pics of the serial number. The tassel has fallen of the bag


this is not an authentic bag, sorry


----------



## vesna

acezillah said:


> Hi!!! Please help me authenticate this YSL. Its probably fake because the price and product description, but I just need to double check. Helping a friend out.
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent
> Listing number: 133002545531
> Seller: from ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Yves-Sant-Laurent-hang-shoulder-bag-/133002545531 _trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QfxiDMG0d8aIw891EXaCrRM6rfs%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you


it;s not authentic


----------



## Wqihui

vesna said:


> it looks OK to me, but I would like to see serial number more clear (inside the wallet)


Here the serial number. 


vesna said:


> it looks OK to me, but I would like to see serial number more clear (inside the wallet)


Hi, here the serial number.


----------



## vesna

Wqihui said:


> Here the serial number.
> 
> Hi, here the serial number.


that is the same photo as in the original post and I can't see it well


----------



## Wqihui

vesna said:


> that is the same photo as in the original post and I can't see it well


This the best I can take already. Hope better.


----------



## Wqihui

Wqihui said:


> This the best I can take already. Hope better.


Hope this better... Tried best...


----------



## Phoenike

Hi,
I just got some a bag and it looks like its broke, I’m also afraid its fake.
Could you check these pictures!


----------



## Svsannah

Hi is anyone able to authenticate my bag please? Already purchased, hope the pictures are sufficient 
Item: Yves Saint Laurent College Bag Large


----------



## Apple666

Hey guys! Recently bought this 2018 nano sac de jour, black grained calfskin for $1100 usd on eBay. (Swipe to see photos)
It looks virtually untouched, and the bottom is all leather, which made me question the price. Before anyone asks, the hardware has the proper markings. Here are my issues with the bag... 1. The serial number. Stamped inside it says YSL485019-0718(?) which doesn’t match the card, or the format of any other ysl serial number stamp I’ve been able to see online. It also seems very faint. 2. When I asked the seller where the bag came from she just said Italy, and when I specified that I meant what retailer, she said the woman she bought it from is very private so she wouldn’t give her the receipt. So sketchy! But she has 996 perfect reviews. Really throwing me. 3. The foil S on Saint looks crooked to me. Anyone else? 4. The seams are terrible! Poorly glued/cut and loose seams.
5. No grommets or whatever metal pieces on the bottom, but it is all leather. Is this just the way the 2018 bags look? Haven’t been able to find a photo of the bottom of a 2018 nano.
I uploaded the photos to imgur, and attached the link. Don’t know if that’s how people post here, I can just upload one by one if that’s better. Let me know if you need to see more photos! Thanks so much!


----------



## CatS1989

Hi All! First time poster, please could you help me authenticate this bag? I now have the bag in my possession so please let me know if you need additional pictures that may help!

Item: Saint Laurent - envelope pointed flap clutch
Listing Number: 303127788206
Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/claribelmm?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...PDxpZGTiCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Seller couldn't find the exact description (on the YSL site but I found one from farfetch that matches the bag). 

Many thanks


----------



## CatS1989

CatS1989 said:


> Hi All! First time poster, please could you help me authenticate this bag? I now have the bag in my possession so please let me know if you need additional pictures that may help!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent - envelope pointed flap clutch
> Listing Number: 303127788206
> Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/claribelmm?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Cassandra-Monogram-Clasp-Bag-In-Smooth-Leather-/303127788206?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ncs1bc451IZy2qwcQPDxpZGTiCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Seller couldn't find the exact description (on the YSL site but I found one from farfetch that matches the bag).
> 
> Many thanks



Here are some additional pictures:


----------



## mariaRN

Hello everyone! Can anyone please tell me if this is fake or authentic? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## CatS1989

CatS1989 said:


> Here are some additional pictures:



Hi All, I was browsing through this Authenticate thread and has noticed that another bag (in a different style) has the same serial number. Is this normal?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## vesna

CatS1989 said:


> Here are some additional pictures:


I see some good details and some off, I would not trust this bag to be authentic. i also do nt trust sellers who do not disclose what they sold before and are private


----------



## vesna

CatS1989 said:


> Hi All, I was browsing through this Authenticate thread and has noticed that another bag (in a different style) has the same serial number. Is this normal?
> Thanks in advance for your help!


that is not OK, same style has the same number, sizes have different though, is it the same size as well ? if it is that is not right


----------



## vesna

mariaRN said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone please tell me if this is fake or authentic? Thank you so much in advance!


I don't know this bag that well, i am sorry, I can;t tell, I hope someone else will chime in


----------



## vesna

Apple666 said:


> Hey guys! Recently bought this 2018 nano sac de jour, black grained calfskin for $1100 usd on eBay. (Swipe to see photos)
> It looks virtually untouched, and the bottom is all leather, which made me question the price. Before anyone asks, the hardware has the proper markings. Here are my issues with the bag... 1. The serial number. Stamped inside it says YSL485019-0718(?) which doesn’t match the card, or the format of any other ysl serial number stamp I’ve been able to see online. It also seems very faint. 2. When I asked the seller where the bag came from she just said Italy, and when I specified that I meant what retailer, she said the woman she bought it from is very private so she wouldn’t give her the receipt. So sketchy! But she has 996 perfect reviews. Really throwing me. 3. The foil S on Saint looks crooked to me. Anyone else? 4. The seams are terrible! Poorly glued/cut and loose seams.
> 5. No grommets or whatever metal pieces on the bottom, but it is all leather. Is this just the way the 2018 bags look? Haven’t been able to find a photo of the bottom of a 2018 nano.
> I uploaded the photos to imgur, and attached the link. Don’t know if that’s how people post here, I can just upload one by one if that’s better. Let me know if you need to see more photos! Thanks so much!



I do not like details on this bag, I am afraid it is not authentic


----------



## vesna

Svsannah said:


> Hi is anyone able to authenticate my bag please? Already purchased, hope the pictures are sufficient
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent College Bag Large


I don't know this bag that well, and signatures look a bit off to me, it could be because of glare


----------



## vesna

Wqihui said:


> Hope this better... Tried best...


looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

Phoenike said:


> Hi,
> I just got some a bag and it looks like its broke, I’m also afraid its fake.
> Could you check these pictures!


If we could see paper tag with serial number and serial number inside the pocket of the bag, that would be great


----------



## CatS1989

vesna said:


> that is not OK, same style has the same number, sizes have different though, is it the same size as well ? if it is that is not right


Hi Vesna, thanks for taking the time to look at the bag I purchased. I found the serial number via this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-1170#post-32918176 from a member called *iwonderif *(I think she was looking at the college bag). I will go back to the ebay seller for more details.


----------



## Wqihui

vesna said:


> looks OK to me



Authentic? Because it was letting off brand new and its letting off 400 cheaper than retail.


----------



## Phoenike

Here is the pictures, I cannot find any serial number inside the bag though :/


----------



## Phoenike

Sorry I found it but ut’s difficult to take good.
This is my best guess what it is written.
8100.998727.BAG


----------



## Phoenike

This is a little better pic.
GAB.171866.0818?


----------



## Phoenike

GAB.171336.0318 is maybe more accurate from what I can see.


----------



## GabyG

Hello could anybody help me to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it. 
Item: Saint Laurent - Borse Crossbody
Listing number: not ebay
Comments: it’s supposedly a limited edition item, year 2016 and it has an exotic leather importation certificate.


----------



## Narumi

Item: Please authenticate this YSL medium college bag
Listing Number: N.A.
Seller:N.A.
Link:N.A
Comments: please help to authenticate this ysl bag. Item is in my hand. YSL boutique doesnt allow staff to authenticate.


----------



## preshusgurli

Please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour
https://poshmark.com/listing/Sac-de...at-Condition-YSL-bag-5cabd9d89d3b78f2969d1bcf


----------



## kimj98

Item: Small Kate Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 469390BOW0U1000
Seller: poshmark 
Link: https://posh.mk/E65HE5fOnW
Comments: can you authenticate is this bag is real? She has the authentication card and the dust bag. Poshmark will authenticate for me but I also heard that poshmark’s authentications can be a hit or miss.


----------



## vesna

Phoenike said:


> This is a little better pic.
> GAB.171866.0818?


looks ok to me from what I can see


----------



## vesna

preshusgurli said:


> Please help me authenticate this Sac De Jour
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Sac-de...at-Condition-YSL-bag-5cabd9d89d3b78f2969d1bcf


I can't see a single detail well, I am sorry


----------



## vesna

kimj98 said:


> Item: Small Kate Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 469390BOW0U1000
> Seller: poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/E65HE5fOnW
> Comments: can you authenticate is this bag is real? She has the authentication card and the dust bag. Poshmark will authenticate for me but I also heard that poshmark’s authentications can be a hit or miss.


photos can't be enlarged, and I can;t see details, sorry


----------



## vesna

Narumi said:


> Item: Please authenticate this YSL medium college bag
> Listing Number: N.A.
> Seller:N.A.
> Link:N.A
> Comments: please help to authenticate this ysl bag. Item is in my hand. YSL boutique doesnt allow staff to authenticate.


something is off with signature in my opinion


----------



## vesna

GabyG said:


> Hello could anybody help me to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it.
> Item: Saint Laurent - Borse Crossbody
> Listing number: not ebay
> Comments: it’s supposedly a limited edition item, year 2016 and it has an exotic leather importation certificate.


I am not familiar with this bag but signature looks OK to me


----------



## alexishere

Item: *Ysl Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Leather Bag*
Listing Number: 469390BOW0U1000
Seller: ebay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/352650792591
Comments: could you please authenticate if this bag is real? i believe one of her items that she sold previously is fake but I’m not sure about this one.. maybe a really good replica? She has money back guarantee if fake. Bought it for $1500 few days ago thank you


----------



## vesna

alexishere said:


> Item: *Ysl Saint Laurent Medium Sunset Leather Bag*
> Listing Number: 469390BOW0U1000
> Seller: ebay
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/352650792591
> Comments: could you please authenticate if this bag is real? i believe one of her items that she sold previously is fake but I’m not sure about this one.. maybe a really good replica? She has money back guarantee if fake. Bought it for $1500 few days ago thank you


there are no signatures for authenticating, inner serial number and saint Laurent signature, sorry i can't tell


----------



## GabyG

Thank you Vesna


----------



## GabyG

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this bag but signature looks OK to me



Thank you Vesna


----------



## bglvr

Please help with authenticating this bag I have my eye on. Thanks in advance!
Item: Saint Laurent Vicky Medium Bag In Matelassé Lambskin Leather
Listing Number: 153473804197
Seller: toffersen1
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...ag-In-Matelasse-Lambskin-Leather/153473804197


----------



## PoisedPose

Hi there! Would appreciate if someone could authenticate. May be potentially my first Saint Laurent bag!! 
Item: Small Sac de Jour in Grained Leather and Taupe Color with Contrast Stitch
Listing Number: 293025666987
Seller: minjunpar_5
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293025666987?ul_noapp=true
Comments: 
Seller said she purchased in 2018 at boutique in LA. Pictures of the bag are in the listing and the ones of the serial number that she gave are attached (it's really hard to get a good shot when it's in the pouch!). GNR378299.0916 is the serial number. Many many thanks!!


----------



## juuustjoana

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Pink
Listing Number: 
Seller: alinalea14
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...6-yves-saint-laurent-tasche-kate-mit-rechnung
Comments:
Hi,
I just bought a new YSL bag @Kleiderkreisel, which is a german platform like eBay.
I received it 2 days ago and I´m not sure if it´s original.
I also got a bill, but I think this is fake as well.
Can you help me?
See pictures below

Best,
Joana


----------



## juuustjoana

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Pink
Listing Number: 
Seller: alinalea14
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...6-yves-saint-laurent-tasche-kate-mit-rechnung
Comments:
Hi,
I just bought a new YSL bag @Kleiderkreisel, which is a german platform like eBay.
I received it 2 days ago and I´m not sure if it´s original.
I also got a bill, but I think this is fake as well.
Can you help me?
See pictures below

Best,
Joana


----------



## Narumi

Ok thank u ... thats what i thought too. I have since returned the bag. Thank u !


----------



## SparklySpark

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Souple 
Listing Number: J1-L34609
Seller: Vite en Vogue
Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-handtasche-in-braun
Comments: Dear authenticators, I‘m quite new to this forum and hope to get my first Saint Laurent bag soon. I already ordered it  Could you please help me and have a look if it might be authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## tarable901

Item: Saint Laurent 5 fragments zip pouch
Listing: Poshmark seller “neverandever”
Link:  https://posh.mk/1WuG7A5cxW
Comments: Purchased this but when receiving I feel it’s probably fake. This is my first designer purchase so I’m kind of bummed. Can anyone confirm? Thank you!


----------



## vesna

PoisedPose said:


> Hi there! Would appreciate if someone could authenticate. May be potentially my first Saint Laurent bag!!
> Item: Small Sac de Jour in Grained Leather and Taupe Color with Contrast Stitch
> Listing Number: 293025666987
> Seller: minjunpar_5
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293025666987?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:
> Seller said she purchased in 2018 at boutique in LA. Pictures of the bag are in the listing and the ones of the serial number that she gave are attached (it's really hard to get a good shot when it's in the pouch!). GNR378299.0916 is the serial number. Many many thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425664
> View attachment 4425665


I believe it is OK, but I can't see many details, serial number looks OK to me


----------



## vesna

tarable901 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent 5 fragments zip pouch
> Listing: Poshmark seller “neverandever”
> Link:  https://posh.mk/1WuG7A5cxW
> Comments: Purchased this but when receiving I feel it’s probably fake. This is my first designer purchase so I’m kind of bummed. Can anyone confirm? Thank you!


I can';t confirm because signature is blurry and there are no details to authenticate


----------



## vesna

SparklySpark said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Souple
> Listing Number: J1-L34609
> Seller: Vite en Vogue
> Link: https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...saint-laurent-sac-du-jour-handtasche-in-braun
> Comments: Dear authenticators, I‘m quite new to this forum and hope to get my first Saint Laurent bag soon. I already ordered it  Could you please help me and have a look if it might be authentic? Thank you so much!


I am not familiar with this exact style, sorry, also tag looks off to me, but I am not sure


----------



## vesna

juuustjoana said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Kate Monogram Pink
> Listing Number:
> Seller: alinalea14
> Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...6-yves-saint-laurent-tasche-kate-mit-rechnung
> Comments:
> Hi,
> I just bought a new YSL bag @Kleiderkreisel, which is a german platform like eBay.
> I received it 2 days ago and I´m not sure if it´s original.
> I also got a bill, but I think this is fake as well.
> Can you help me?
> See pictures below
> 
> Best,
> Joana


we need clear photos of all signatures, large and straight and of the bill please with serial number anywhere on it


----------



## vesna

GabyG said:


> Thank you Vesna


what a cute dog


----------



## SparklySpark

vesna said:


> I am not familiar with this exact style, sorry, also tag looks off to me, but I am not sure



Thanks a lot, Vesna!


----------



## PoisedPose

vesna said:


> I believe it is OK, but I can't see many details, serial number looks OK to me


Many thanks!!


----------



## bglvr

Item: SAINT LAURENT 'SUNSET' MEDIUM BLACK TEXTURED CALF
Listing Number: 202666309801
Seller: fashionistafiesta
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202666309801?ViewItem=&item=202666309801
Comments: I've purchased this already and am currently waiting for it to arrive. Could you help me with it please? Thank you so much.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi please help me with this beauty 
Item: YSL belle de jour clutch in violet
Seller: Canon e-bags prime
Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/ysl-belle-de-jour-clutch-in-violet/


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Can you wonderful authenticators check this one out for me please??? Thank ya!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Can you wonderful authenticators check this one out for me please??? Thank ya!
> View attachment 4431065
> View attachment 4431066
> View attachment 4431067
> View attachment 4431068
> View attachment 4431069
> View attachment 4431070
> View attachment 4431071
> View attachment 4431072
> View attachment 4431073
> View attachment 4431074



Bump


----------



## kate_stone

Hello everyone!

Please help me authenticate

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Monogram Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 202670731398
Seller: hunnyz204
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you so much


----------



## penelopeSTIVES

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I am looking into a St Laurent envelope bag in medium or large. I saw this one on Ebay and the price is really good. Can someone help me authenticate this please? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUR...rentrq:b615d66816a0ac1d3bca07e7ffd09fa8|iid:1


----------



## poohangel

Hi Authenticators, 

Could you help to authenticate this item:
Item: Toy Loulou Monogram Bag
Listing Number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: NA
Comments: bought it off a 2nd hand seller and would like to seek authentication of the item. Appreciate your help!


----------



## LindaRoth

Authenticator, I’m not that familiar with Saint Laurent. Can you please help authenticate this Kate bag. Your help much appreciated [emoji4]

Item: Saint Laurent Kate medium 
Listing No: 372666386648
Seller: iamhere555888
Link: YSL Saint Laurent Leather Shoulder Bag w/box | dust bag. Authenticity guaranteed https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/372666386648
Comment: I won the bidding, waiting to be delivered. Seller offer return and money back if not authentic


----------



## Marina Reed

Item: medium gray tri quilt college 
Seller: MERCARI
Help! Please authenticate for me... I purchased from a lady off Mercari... I am but a bit skeptical. Any tips will help  thanks


----------



## Deidle

Hello

Please could you help authenticate this one for me 

Item: YSL BLACK LEATHER ROADY BAG
Listing No:  264309353715
Seller:  123dexter2012
Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264309353715?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks so much


----------



## victoria2407

Hi Authenticators, 

Can you please clarify something for me? I have YSL silk scarf but I am not sure if it is authentic because of the stitching hem. It is not done manually but with machine. Is it possible that YSL made the scarf with this kind of stitching hem?


----------



## Deidle

Deidle said:


> Hello
> 
> Please could you help authenticate this one for me
> 
> Item: YSL BLACK LEATHER ROADY BAG
> Listing No:  264309353715
> Seller:  123dexter2012
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264309353715?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thanks so much


 Some additional photos of the hardware


----------



## PoisedPose

Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small in Taupe with Contrast Stitch 
Listing Number: 202467148882
Seller: looklovebuy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Thanks so much for giving opinion on the other listing! Ended up purchasing this one without being able to run it by you all first since the listing was ending and it was less expensive, so I would like to get opinion on the authenticity. Seller included receipt from Costa Mesa Saint Laurent - purchased 2/10/2017. Unfortunately did not include any other tags besides receipt. Authenticity serial number: GNR378299-1016. 

One thing to note is that the bag came with the dust bag which says "Saint Laurent Paris" (interior is white, but not felt type fabric, just like linen feel), but the box just says "Saint Laurent", and the accompanying silver metallic shopping bag says "Saint Laurent" as well. Not sure if those are red flags but thought I would point them out since the stylistic discrepancy seems noteworthy. 

MANY THANKS in advance!


----------



## PoisedPose

PoisedPose said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Small in Taupe with Contrast Stitch
> Listing Number: 202467148882
> Seller: looklovebuy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Classic-SAC-DE-JOUR-Handbag-Tan-small-size/202467148882?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Thanks so much for giving opinion on the other listing! Ended up purchasing this one without being able to run it by you all first since the listing was ending and it was less expensive, so I would like to get opinion on the authenticity. Seller included receipt from Costa Mesa Saint Laurent - purchased 2/10/2017. Unfortunately did not include any other tags besides receipt. Authenticity serial number: GNR378299-1016.
> 
> One thing to note is that the bag came with the dust bag which says "Saint Laurent Paris" (interior is white, but not felt type fabric, just like linen feel), but the box just says "Saint Laurent", and the accompanying silver metallic shopping bag says "Saint Laurent" as well. Not sure if those are red flags but thought I would point them out since the stylistic discrepancy seems noteworthy.
> 
> MANY THANKS in advance!


Additional photos - sorry for the deluge but figure it's better to have more photos than too few


----------



## PoisedPose

PoisedPose said:


> Additional photos - sorry for the deluge but figure it's better to have more photos than too few



SO SORRY last thing... I feel like the stitching is a bit uneven here on the back of the lock cover but that could me just being paranoid too haha. Thanks!!!


----------



## Carriestarlight1

Hello authenticators, please authenticate this.

Item: YSL medium college bag
List number: 1218281337
Seller: Omar
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/greenvale/bags/ysl-saint-laurent-medium-college-bag/1218281337
Comments: I’m considering buying this bag off gumtree to save a little. The seller says they can’t find the serial number?


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! Could you please take a look at this pink zip-around wallet?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 314991 Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: 283453456247
Seller: brand-eco
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...456247?hash=item41ff247f77:g:SC0AAOSw8TpczlcZ
Comments: thanks in advance! 
Also, do you know what its official name is? Is it Y Line?


----------



## mdiggityy

Hi! Can you please authenticate this for me? Many thanks.

Item: YSL Sac De Jour Nano Beige
Listing number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/158075796@N08/?
Comments: Won the bag on eBay and just recieved it today. Photos are in the Flickr link above for easy viewing. Thanks again!


----------



## vesna

Carriestarlight1 said:


> Hello authenticators, please authenticate this.
> 
> Item: YSL medium college bag
> List number: 1218281337
> Seller: Omar
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/greenvale/bags/ysl-saint-laurent-medium-college-bag/1218281337
> Comments: I’m considering buying this bag off gumtree to save a little. The seller says they can’t find the serial number?


serial number is inside the pocket, very hard to see but possible


----------



## vesna

IntheOcean said:


> Hello! Could you please take a look at this pink zip-around wallet?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 314991 Zip Around Wallet
> Listing Number: 283453456247
> Seller: brand-eco
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...456247?hash=item41ff247f77:g:SC0AAOSw8TpczlcZ
> Comments: thanks in advance!
> Also, do you know what its official name is? Is it Y Line?


it looks good to me 
Y Ligne


----------



## vesna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Can you wonderful authenticators check this one out for me please??? Thank ya!
> View attachment 4431065
> View attachment 4431066
> View attachment 4431067
> View attachment 4431068
> View attachment 4431069
> View attachment 4431070
> View attachment 4431071
> View attachment 4431072
> View attachment 4431073
> View attachment 4431074


looks good to me


----------



## vesna

ayxyao said:


> Hi please help me with this beauty
> Item: YSL belle de jour clutch in violet
> Seller: Canon e-bags prime
> Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/ysl-belle-de-jour-clutch-in-violet/


looks good to me


----------



## Carriestarlight1

Hello lovely authenticators,

Would you mind authenticating this:

Item: YSL medium college bag

Listing number: 1218281337

Seller: Omar

Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/greenvale/bags/ysl-saint-laurent-medium-college-bag/1218281337

Comments: thinking of buying this off gumtree but want to be sure it’s the real thing first. Thanks! C


----------



## IntheOcean

vesna said:


> it looks good to me
> Y Ligne


Thank you!


----------



## Carriestarlight1

vesna said:


> serial number is inside the pocket, very hard to see but possible



The seller sent me a picture of the serial number... what do you think?


----------



## Sensen

Hello, 

I am looking to authenticate this bag that I recently purchased from Rebag. I have heard mixed reviews about the company selling fakes and wanted to see if this one was fake or not. 
I have heard different opinions on whether or not the name of the company should be on the grommets where the chain is held. The bag I bought has the name on the outer grommet. Also, I have heard different opinions on whether the name should be on the snap, mine does not have the name on the snap. 
I have added pictures of the “certification” card that came from rebag that has a clear Serial number as well as the serial number on the inside of the inner pocket. 
Thank you


----------



## kat_vil

I want to buy my first YSL, this is an older model, can someone help first


----------



## kat_vil

Does the authenticity cards have to match the number? Please help


----------



## PurseRookie0

Hello guys I need help authenticating this YSL Baby sac De Jour! I'm interested in this bag as I want to buy one for myself as a graduation gift.
Item: YSL Baby Sac De Jour
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Kim Quiñones
Link:


----------



## luxurious city girl

Hi there, please authenticate the following bag:

Item: *KATE MEDIUM BAG WITH LEATHER TASSEL IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER*
Listing Number: 202683742320
Seller: enchantingelana
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-genuine-leather-and-tassel-bag-/202683742320?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Vf5oqZ%2BeV%2F1MomDWMtE1sjWie08%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: I bought this bag from eBay recently, just want to double check that its authentic. It came with a card and there was some numbers the inside pocket of the bag. However, the numbers on the bag do not match those on the card.


----------



## Wyap

Hi 

Can someone help me Authenticate this YSL clutch? Thank you so much


----------



## sofiagm

Item: Saint Laurent Mini Classic Duffle

Link: https://posh.mk/esEXczUV1W

Comments: Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## applesquared

Hi Authenticators,

I'm in need of a little help with authenticating this bag. I recently purchased a bag from SSENSE but they sent the WRONG style (without authenticity cards) and this bag looks a little fishy, especially the chain clasps. There is RUST on the circle clasps and it feels extremely janky, both clasps get stuck when opening/closing--is this normal?? Additionally, the YSL front logo is slightly misaligned to the left. Never mind being sent the wrong bag, is this bag even real? Or am I being paranoid...

Item: Black Croc Sunset Monogramme Chain Bag (the mini with top handle and chain)
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: SSENSE
Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...lack-croc-sunset-monogramme-chain-bag/3469359
Comments: Major concern is the cheap feeling chain/circle clasps, but there is also a streak of what feels like glue on the inner pocket (couldn't get a picture). Also took a picture of the stitching on the top corners of the bag, is that normal? Or is it a super replica? Because it feels like the real thing, but something seems off.


*front of bag


*side of bag


*there is literally rust on the circle clasps... is that normal??


*weird stitching or is this normal on the sunset? Stitch loops over from one side to the back side and there are multiple stitches.


*back patch pocket is lined with fabric material, same as inner pocket (which had the weird raised line that I suspect is glue?)


*logo stamp


*stamp close-up


*number on right side inner flap


*lettering on closure


*dustbag, the S is completely cut off on the dustbag tag


----------



## Lilura

Hi there!
I would like to purchase a pre-owned Saint Laurent Loulou bag and desperately need the help of your expertise to find out whether the bag is authentic or not.

Item: Black Saint Laurent Loulou in medium
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: maria_gkv on "Kleiderkreisel"
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/203021500-saint-laurent-loulou-medium
Comments: "Kleiderkreisel" is a German website that allows private persons to sell their luxury goods, similar to ebay.
The bag leaves an overall good impression and the communication with the seller is excellent. Still, the seller has only one review so I am a little unsure regarding the autheticity of the bag. I would be grateful for any help.

Many thanks in advance!

These are the photos of the Loulou bag:


----------



## Pauwie

Item: yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: OK PTA1519426 OK 0973628
Seller: japan auction (used bag)

Just new with this, a little help please? Thank you!


----------



## WowWow

lovemydeals said:


> Hello - I purchased this medium college at TJ Maxx.   Can someone please take a look at it?  I brought one from TJ Maxx awhile ago that was deemed authentic and hope this one is as well.  Happy to provide more pictures.



Hi, this is an amazing find! I have been looking for the same bag. Were you able to find it online or in store? How much did it cost if you don't mind me asking. Thank you and congrats again!


----------



## Angellatoh

Item : YSL Large College Handbag
Listing no : DMR392737.0515
Seller : online direct seller
Link : Personal seller
Comment : pls assist me to check out the authentication of this handbag


----------



## allisonobri

Item: YSL large wallet on chain in black matelasse

Listing Number: n/a

Seller: Ssense.com

Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...monogramme-enveloppe-chain-wallet-bag/3469219

Comments: It looks real to me, but I want to be 100%. I heard some mixed reviews about Ssense. Thanks so much!


----------



## Eva_77

Hello! Hoping to authenticate this:
Yves Saint Laurent Wallet on a chain
Listing number: 

1426347060
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1426347060?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Seller: Charlotte, Montreal
concerned about the "Saint Laurent" sign on the inside, thought it was supposed to be right underneath the clasp on the inside, not down by the card slots
advice??? thanks!!!


----------



## GSKA13

Dear Authenticators , please, kindly help me to authenticate this 
Item : YSL Sunset Hearts and Stars Ltd edition from 2017
Listing no : n/a
Seller : n/a
Link : Personal seller
Comment : pls assist me to check out the authentication of this handbag, which I bought at a luxury second hand shop and now would like to confirm if it is genuine or not . Thanks a lot in advance for your kind help!


----------



## GSKA13

GSKA13 said:


> Dear Authenticators , please, kindly help me to authenticate this
> Item : YSL Sunset Hearts and Stars Ltd edition from 2017
> Listing no : n/a
> Seller : n/a
> Link : Personal seller
> Comment : pls assist me to check out the authentication of this handbag, which I bought at a luxury second hand shop and now would like to confirm if it is genuine or not . Thanks a lot in advance for your kind help!



**Continuation of the previous post


----------



## GSKA13

*Just a couple more pictures of the bag from the previous post


----------



## gbaub

Hello, could someone authenticate this Saint Laurent Kate medium bag in poudre. Purchased off eBay. Attaching photos. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Mia Bundgaard

Found this at Farfetch but i prefer it in size small. Anyone know if it is possible to grund find? Never seen this ostrich look before on a SDJ


----------



## tbestes

Hello there,
I just purchased a beige Saint Laurent Niki from TheRealReal, and want to confirm its authenticity. I compared it to the black one that I purchased new from a retailer, and it seems to be in good order, but I would love a more informed opinion.

Item: Saint Laurent Niki (listed as large but seems to be same dimension as my medium)
Listing Number: NA
Seller: theRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-leather-doublure-bi-jouterie-bag?position=15
Comments: My photos below were taken upon receipt of the bag
Serial: PMR4988941018


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Dear all, requesting for your help on this YSL Kate Monogram Tassel Medium
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/on-hand-...oc&ref_reqId=wjRlhP7i7nGgWvp2hnHxU1B1XVExm8bN

Photos are from the site.


----------



## kimiraiseup

Item: Saint Laurent Nolita Small
Seller: private seller
Comments: trying to purchase this Nolita Small bag that I have been thinking getting from this local seller. Please authenticate it for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## darthor

Hi guys, I really need your help.

Item: YSL Large College Bag
Listing Number: 710942169
Seller: MyMyooz on Etsy
Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/710...e-medium-leather?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1
Comments: I know I should have posted here first but I already bought it. I just want to hear your thoughts.


----------



## TypicalInstagramBaddie

Item: Sac de Jour in Small Royal Blue Calfskin
Listing Number: not sure 
Seller: Pretty-things86
Comments: I thought it looked good UNTIL image 11 where on the white card it says “YSL SAC MINI SAC JOU”. R could have rubbed off it it SL don’t even do a ‘mini’ size
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Sain...168669?hash=item340c4550dd:g:P9QAAOSwk8xc-lbn


----------



## Jakikay

Hello is this authentic?
Re-colored YSL Kate Tassel Bag (from Pink to Red) 
Date Code : 354119 528412
Thank you!


----------



## BettiM

Hi amazing forum members and athenticators, I was hoping you would be able to help me authenticate this YSL college bag which I bought from a lovely private seller, but something feels off to me. I'd really appreciate your input.


----------



## G&G100

Please authenticate this bag for me.  
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Kate In Charcoal gray 
Listing number: 254267065626
Seller: rags*bags
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254267065626

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## G&G100

Is this thread active?


----------



## mindless

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this woc? It has been authenticated by Reebonz Singapore, a seemingly reputable luxury bag seller/website. 
But when I googled around seems like the small control card is missing and the box and dust bag seems incorrect. There is no Paris on the box which seems to be for the newer version but this woc is the older version right? TIA


----------



## Mbenitez111

Item: Saint Laurent silver sunset large 
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments: can you all please let me know if it is authenthic are the sides suppose to look like that?


----------



## tbestes

G&G100 said:


> Is this thread active?


Sadly, I don't think it is. I've been waiting for weeks on an authentication reply and no one seems to have responded to anything since then.


----------



## G&G100

tbestes said:


> Sadly, I don't think it is. I've been waiting for weeks on an authentication reply and no one seems to have responded to anything since then.



I give up on this brand on here. I just paid and got my authentication.


----------



## Kelpelican

Hello!! I just purchased my first YSL bag (pre-owned college medium) on Tradesy. I have never had a YSL bag before so I have nothing to compare it to to double check authenticity! I read all everything I could find to make sure it was real and it seems to all match up but there are a few things that I’m still in sure about:  1.) the strap metal seems darker than the YSL logo on the front of the bag, the clasps, and rings where the handle attaches. 2.) the snap doesn’t say saint Laurent anywhere on it - I know this is probably a 3 year+ old bag and didn’t know if that might be why as it’s the newer styles I have seen that have the brand on them. 3.) all of the older style bags in this dark grey color that I could find, had the very dark metal. This metal doesn’t look as dark as videos and pictures I saw online. 4.) it was described as calfskin, does ysl make this bag in calfskin leather? ** The bag does have a faint leather smell as well as scratches like real leather. Please see attached photos and let me know your opinions!! Thank you so much


----------



## Claraalexa

Item: ysl kate medium black
Seller: preloved_luxuries
Link :Authentic YSL saint laurent Kate Medium with gold hardware for A$1,200 https://au.carousell.com/p/221924961

Hi there! I am looking to buy a branded bag and happened to see this beautiful ysl on carousel for a great price!however i am not very experienced with ysl and would love if anyone could confirm this bags authenticity! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hanamacdonald

*URGENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
MONOGRAM COMPACT ZIP AROUND WALLET IN GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED RED LEATHER
Wanting to buy this second-hand YSL wallet but *unsure about the authenticity* due to lack of information!!

Included are the photos!! anyway, the serial number can help me?


----------



## Aisha19

Item: YSL LARGE QUILTED MONOGRAM ENVELOPE BAG IN BLACK LEATHER AND BLACK HARDWARE
Listing Number: 202661513289
Seller: lafou86
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-LARGE-...ARE/202661513289?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
Comments: Is this handbag authentic? I'm new to purchasing pre-loved handbags, so any tips on the research process would be greatly appreciated. In her listing, the seller stated the handbag comes with the receipt and tags, which I requested to see them, so if anyone needs that I can post them as soon as I receive the pics of them. Thank you!


----------



## rr5051

Item: 
*Kate Monogram YSL **Tassel *
Listing Number: 
Seller:*@createfashion *
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/createfashion-ysl-in-black-color-small/
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic and possibly what size it is


----------



## arnoldscigar

hi  please could you authenticate this when you have a moment:

item: YSL medium black shopper - tote with inside coin purse
Listing number: 153565281046
Seller: pzloulou
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-medium-black-shopper-tote-with-inside-coin-purse/153565281046


thank you!


----------



## yasminn_n

Hi everybody! Please help me authenticate this Sunset Wallet on Chain!
Thank you in advance!

Item: Sunset Wallet on Chain
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Private seller (maddiekohler)
Link: https://au.carousell.com/p/brand-ne...ype=search_results&t-referrer_sort_by=popular
Comments:


----------



## meme22

Hi could you please authenticate for me? Thank you!
Item: Saint Laurent Sunset Medium In Crocodile Embossed Shiny Leather
Listing Number: PTR 336065 1996 (it's not really clear refer to the photo)
Seller: fashionista (On Mercari)
Link: https://merc.li/jg6hSwb
Comments: Her description is : Perfect condition..bought from a moving house. date code in the picture..dust bag and box included. Open to offers.


----------



## Monica Nix

Hi! I am a new member, I would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag 
Item: YSL Sac De Jour Souple Bag 
Seller: lizredclosetmanila
Link: ON HAND: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Baby Sac De Jour Souple Duffle Bag Handbag in Black for https://ph.carousell.com/p/231804360

Thank you.


----------



## Monica Nix

Monica Nix said:


> Hi! I am a new member, I would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag
> Item: YSL Sac De Jour Souple Bag
> Seller: lizredclosetmanila
> Link: ON HAND: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leather Baby Sac De Jour Souple Duffle Bag Handbag in Black for https://ph.carousell.com/p/231804360
> 
> Thank you.


Here is the photo of the serial number


----------



## Porschenality

Who do you guys pay to authenticate YSL bags since no one’s here? I have a bag coming and need it looked at.


----------



## maemagcalas

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Sac de jour baby 
Listing Number: 333269292793
Seller: gzlamin
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...De-Jour-Bag-/333269292793?txnId=1673237801014
Comments: Please let me know if this authentic Thank you.


----------



## Rugger

Hey there, can someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent YSL chained wallet.
Brand: Saint Laurent YSL
Seller is me, I have a buyer who wants it authenticated as I don't have a receipt.
Link:


----------



## Monikawis

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag - i Bought it from Michaels Consingment in NYC, no receipt.
SAINT Laurent Monogramme
Dost around 900$
Conditon rather poor, needs renovation


----------



## Monikawis

More photos


----------



## Rugger

Rugger said:


> Hey there, can someone please authenticate this Saint Laurent YSL chained wallet.
> Brand: Saint Laurent YSL
> Seller is me, I have a buyer who wants it authenticated as I don't have a receipt.
> Link:



So here is the number inside the bag 
Ybl393953•1018


----------



## alisa1969

Hi ladies, please help authenticate this ysl woc. Thank you!!

Item: YSL WOC
Listing Number: 223506501334
Seller: rosepedalboutique
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223506501334

Comments: I don’t see the stamp on the top flap. Not sure if this is because of the year/model. 

Thanks!!


----------



## pebbledshore

Hi ladies, I've been trying to pick out a preloved Nano SDJ, and would appreciate if you could please authenticate these beauties. Thanks very much!

Item: Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Nano
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/saint-la...0VX_3Vw81HpJtSlSIrfmfPpl6pQ5vNYRCmxn3D-WiclZw

Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...int-laurent-nano-sac-du-jour-5olnl?position=0

Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...c-de-jour-saint-laurent-handbag-6826363.shtml


----------



## naomi190700

Item: bolsa ysl original ("original YSL handbag")
Listing Number: not on ebay
Seller: not on ebay
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-ysl-original-34398283
Comments: Hey, Just saw this great YSL chyc flap bag on a Brazilian website at a great price (and just in the color I have been lokking for! \o/), but I am not very familiar with it. Does it look authentic?


----------



## Misshoneydewbear

Hello experts! Can you help me authenticate this Sac de Jour bag?  The Mini SDJ on the label is throwing me off.  It is from 2015. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## h0neytrap

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Crossbody Classic Monogram Tassel Medium Black Velvet Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 25349003
Seller: Abbey R
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...el-medium-black-velvet-shoulder-bag/25349003/

Comments: Hello everyone! I am buying a YSL bag for the very first time. So I am super cautious, although the Tradesy platform is quite reputable. Could you please double check if this YSL bag is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Lapers124

Item: Saint Laurent Kate medium
Seller: bought together with other designer returns from online sellers
Hello everyone. I have no idea how to check if a bag is real saint laurent. Could you please check is it authentic? Thanks


----------



## Lapers124

Lapers124 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate medium
> Seller: bought together with other designer returns from online sellers
> Hello everyone. I have no idea how to check if a bag is real saint laurent. Could you please check is it authentic? Thanks


----------



## Muhrandaaa

Item: Saint Laurent YSL Chain Wallet
Listing Number: 
Seller: Muhrandaa 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chain-Wallet-5d4b52816ce3ccc2ec51d1fe
Comments: I bought this purse second hand from a garage sale for $25 only to realize that it might be authentic. Looking to sell it, would like help authenticating it, even though per everything I read it's legit.

I will upload photos of it, if someone can point me in the direction of where I might the serial number on it if there is one that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## a.little.luxe

Hi! May I ask if someone could help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much in advance!
Item: Saint Laurent Medium Niki Bag
Listing Number: 323878832357
Seller: nsc1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-...832357?hash=item4b68aec8e5:g:mzoAAOSwlbZdRH6B


----------



## jujuto

Misshoneydewbear said:


> Hello experts! Can you help me authenticate this Sac de Jour bag?  The Mini SDJ on the label is throwing me off.  It is from 2015.
> Thank you in advance!



Looks OK to me


----------



## jujuto

h0neytrap said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate Crossbody Classic Monogram Tassel Medium Black Velvet Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 25349003
> Seller: Abbey R
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...el-medium-black-velvet-shoulder-bag/25349003/
> 
> Comments: Hello everyone! I am buying a YSL bag for the very first time. So I am super cautious, although the Tradesy platform is quite reputable. Could you please double check if this YSL bag is authentic? Thanks!



Hi,
Velvet looks good but to be sure please post a photo of the serial number (and authenticity card if you have).


----------



## jujuto

Lapers124 said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Kate medium
> Seller: bought together with other designer returns from online sellers
> Hello everyone. I have no idea how to check if a bag is real saint laurent. Could you please check is it authentic? Thanks



Hi,
Can you show me please behind  the serial number  ? Thanks.


----------



## jujuto

Muhrandaaa said:


> Item: Saint Laurent YSL Chain Wallet
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Muhrandaa
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Chain-Wallet-5d4b52816ce3ccc2ec51d1fe
> Comments: I bought this purse second hand from a garage sale for $25 only to realize that it might be authentic. Looking to sell it, would like help authenticating it, even though per everything I read it's legit.
> 
> I will upload photos of it, if someone can point me in the direction of where I might the serial number on it if there is one that would be great. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4510486
> View attachment 4510487
> View attachment 4510488
> View attachment 4510489
> View attachment 4510490
> View attachment 4510491
> View attachment 4510492
> View attachment 4510493
> View attachment 4510494



Hi,
Serial number is hidden in the last gusset of your wallet. It’s written under the « made in italy ». Can you post a photo please ?


----------



## jujuto

christined123 said:


> Hi! May I ask if someone could help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much in advance!
> Item: Saint Laurent Medium Niki Bag
> Listing Number: 323878832357
> Seller: nsc1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-...832357?hash=item4b68aec8e5:g:mzoAAOSwlbZdRH6B



Hi,
Is there any authenticity cards sold with the bag ? Can you ask to buyer a picture of the serial number ? Thanks


----------



## jujuto

Monikawis said:


> More photos



Looks good


----------



## jujuto

naomi190700 said:


> Item: bolsa ysl original ("original YSL handbag")
> Listing Number: not on ebay
> Seller: not on ebay
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-ysl-original-34398283
> Comments: Hey, Just saw this great YSL chyc flap bag on a Brazilian website at a great price (and just in the color I have been lokking for! \o/), but I am not very familiar with it. Does it look authentic?



Hi,
Looks good !
Love the chyc bag


----------



## jujuto

pebbledshore said:


> Hi ladies, I've been trying to pick out a preloved Nano SDJ, and would appreciate if you could please authenticate these beauties. Thanks very much!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Classic Sac De Jour Nano
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/au/saint-la...0VX_3Vw81HpJtSlSIrfmfPpl6pQ5vNYRCmxn3D-WiclZw
> 
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...int-laurent-nano-sac-du-jour-5olnl?position=0
> 
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...c-de-jour-saint-laurent-handbag-6826363.shtml



Hi,

1) Can you ask to buyer a picture of serial number ? Thanks
2) sold, sorry
3) bad link


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Been eyeing this vintage ysl crossbody, was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate it?

Item: Vintage YSL Crossbody
Seller: fbalp_philarena, local seller

Here are some pictures:













Thank you very much


----------



## abimackie

Hello,

I’m new here, what a fantastic forum! Would you be able to help me authenticate this Saint Laurent large loulou Bag that I have recently purchased?

There is no listing link  as I have already purchased before I knew about this forum! Let’s hope it’s authentic

Photos attached 

Thanks in advance


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi! Need your help in authenticating this YSL Muse I found on Instagram...

Thank you so much in advance for your help ladies! ❤️


----------



## naomi190700

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Looks good !
> Love the chyc bag


Thanks!


----------



## h0neytrap

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Velvet looks good but to be sure please post a photo of the serial number (and authenticity card if you have).



The only number I could find is inside the inner pocket and it's impossible to take a photo of it. The number is: BC1354119-0416.


----------



## jujuto

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Been eyeing this vintage ysl crossbody, was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate it?
> 
> Item: Vintage YSL Crossbody
> Seller: fbalp_philarena, local seller
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4513349
> View attachment 4513350
> View attachment 4513351
> View attachment 4513352
> View attachment 4513353
> View attachment 4513354
> View attachment 4513355
> View attachment 4513356
> View attachment 4513357
> View attachment 4513358
> 
> 
> Thank you very much



Hi,
I’ve already seen the same model in other colour before.
All logo, fabric... are okay to me !


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Item: YSL College bag
Listing number: 1168576157
Seller: Saskya
Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...ollege-tasche-bag-wie-neu/1168576157-156-9530


----------



## Britt1

Please help me autenticate:
Listing Number: Vintage has no nummer I think
Seller: Finn.no
Comments: Vintage and has not got much info more than I think is from the 80's, mase  anog canvasd leather.


----------



## Britt1

Britt1 said:


> Please help me autenticate:
> Listing Number: Vintage has no nummer I think
> Seller: Finn.no
> Comments: Vintage and has not got much info more than I think is from the 80's, mase  anog canvasd leather.


----------



## Lapers124

jujuto said:


> Sorry. I just want to say : can you show me the serial number please ?


----------



## Britt1

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Beautiful vintage bag !
> It’s ok to me.
> Yes it’s from 80’s and called in France : Girafe (giraffe) cause the colors of the canvas.


Thank you som much!! Really apprechiate ut!


----------



## JVSXOXO

The price seems way too good to be true... I messaged the seller about a picture of the serial number. Any thoughts in the meantime? I’m new to YSL so I don’t know the designs as well.


----------



## Kathrinadyana

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Have you others pictures :
> - inside
> - serial number
> - certificate of authenticity ?
> TIA.



Hi, i will try to ask the seller. Thanks


----------



## jujuto

Hi,
It’s not that. Serial number is hidden in the bag, engraved on the leather...


----------



## jujuto

JVSXOXO said:


> The price seems way too good to be true... I messaged the seller about a picture of the serial number. Any thoughts in the meantime? I’m new to YSL so I don’t know the designs as well.
> 
> View attachment 4515919
> View attachment 4515920
> View attachment 4515921
> View attachment 4515922
> View attachment 4515923



Hi,
Ask to seller pictures of :
- serial number
- authenticity card
- And a close up of hardware which is engraved.
Thanks


----------



## JVSXOXO

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Ask to seller pictures of :
> - serial number
> - authenticity card
> - And a close up of hardware which is engraved.
> Thanks


I haven't gotten a response yet, which makes the whole thing seem even more suspicious and too good to be true.


----------



## simplyclairbear

Items: Sunset Chain Wallet in Crocodile embossed shiny leather.
Listing Number: 333253812365
Seller: nadinmidgle0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333253812365?ViewItem=&item=333253812365

I just got the bag and it smells a bit weird, as well as zipper is kinda different but same bag as photo


----------



## jujuto

simplyclairbear said:


> Items: Sunset Chain Wallet in Crocodile embossed shiny leather.
> Listing Number: 333253812365
> Seller: nadinmidgle0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333253812365?ViewItem=&item=333253812365
> 
> I just got the bag and it smells a bit weird, as well as zipper is kinda different but same bag as photo



Hi,
Please post pictures / close up of the bag you received if you have any doubt.
Thanks.


----------



## simplyclairbear

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Please post pictures / close up of the bag you received if you have any doubt.
> Thanks.


----------



## MlleRoot

Hi, I am new to YSL and have a authenticity question for YSL large Muse bag in light gray "stingray" leather.

I bought this second-hand large Muse from a private seller - it does have some leather loss (stingray dots falling off) on some parts and I am debating myself whether I should return. Overall it's nice but I don't want to worry about the further loss in the future.. But most importantly, the purse doesn't come with a dust bag nor any paper/authenticity card. Seller says that the bag is authentic but when I asked for a proof she can't give me anything. She might have bought it second hand also but she didn't answer when I asked and I didn't want to press.

I took key photos based on this thread's past advice. Also... about the serial number - I found a similar, oversized Muse (different size, different/darker color) with a similar serial number, the latter 6-digit is the same as this one (same "stingray" leather but color tone is different/darker-lighter...) If the color is different, why the same serial number..? I am wondering. Does this serial number matches to the purse? I asked YSL.com but they won't confirm the serial number for authenticity.. Here is the link to the similar, oversized Muse (mine is large) bag with a similar serial number - this is not the bag I bought.
https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-stingray-printed-leather-oversized-muse-29276

If anyone could authenticate this, I would greatly appreciate it.... thank you in advance..

1 - overall photo
2 & 3 & 4 lock from side(s)
5 & 6 & 7 & 8 zipper pull & head (from inside)  & top (showing S with short line connected on top and below, kind of like a dollar sign..)- the zippers are rather small for the size of bag.. Is it normal?
9 & 10 signature tag behind - serial number "156464 496395" - my question about the number is above...
11 signature tag


----------



## MlleRoot

My apologies - I forgot the format for the posting header!

Item: YSL large Muse in light grey stingray
Listing Number: NA
Seller: private seller
Link: NA

Also included is the bottom photo... thank you...


----------



## MlleRoot

If the seller info is a must, I will add a link on Mercari.. just wasn’t sure if it’s a must.. the seller is nice and don’t want to cause a trouble but if needed, I will add.. thanks!


----------



## allstarted1

Hi,

I'm watching this vintage bag on VC and wanted to check if it's genuine. Many thanks in advance.

Item: Vintage YSL Crossbody leather bag
Listing no:
Seller: Richard
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-yves-saint-laurent-bag-7706332.shtml


----------



## Irshat

Hi guys! I’m interested in buy this purse from eBay but I’m very scared about purchasing anything from sites like eBay because I have bought a fake that look very real. Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL Kate tassel bag? Thank you!


----------



## Deebug

Hi there! Thank goodness for this amazing thread and the incredible authenticators!

Would you be able to help authenticate this Bellechasse? It would be so appreciated! 

Item: Saint Laurent Bellechasse Medium Black bag
Listing no: N/A
Seller: vagimelk (ebay)
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283579487405

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MlleRoot

Item: YSL 2006 (?) Large Muse in Black
Listing no: 113764672422 (eBay item number)
Seller: Alex Fial,  alexflalfilet (eBay)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...s-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Purse-Bag/113764672422

Dear Authenticators  - this time I can post all information! I purchased this YSL Muse (got obsessed with this) off eBay. It came with a black dustbag and paper tags/care card (in the photos).

May main concern is that some of the brass hardware started to fade, exposing silver color beneath, like inside zipper pulls, and also the round stud on the leather key holder (pretty much silver - if I look at it..)

If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Also, please disregard my previous posts on another item. I only want to authenticate - or get some ideas from experts - this item only... The seller has a 30 days return policy - very nice that the seller add the return policy.. Thank you very, very much in advance..


----------



## MlleRoot

MlleRoot said:


> Item: YSL 2006 (?) Large Muse in Black
> Listing no: 113764672422 (eBay item number)
> Seller: Alex Fial,  alexflalfilet (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...s-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Purse-Bag/113764672422
> 
> Dear Authenticators  - this time I can post all information! I purchased this YSL Muse (got obsessed with this) off eBay. It came with a black dustbag and paper tags/care card (in the photos).
> 
> May main concern is that some of the brass hardware started to fade, exposing silver color beneath, like inside zipper pulls, and also the round stud on the leather key holder (pretty much silver - if I look at it..)
> 
> If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Also, please disregard my previous posts on another item. I only want to authenticate - or get some ideas from experts - this item only... The seller has a 30 days return policy - very nice that the seller add the return policy.. Thank you very, very much in advance..
> View attachment 4527262
> View attachment 4527263
> View attachment 4527264
> View attachment 4527265
> View attachment 4527266
> View attachment 4527267
> View attachment 4527268
> View attachment 4527269
> View attachment 4527270
> View attachment 4527271
> View attachment 4527272
> View attachment 4527273



One more thing... the authenticity card indicates that the leather is calf skin (veau=veal=calf) but the leather is rather stiff. especially the side and top around the zipper opening area. Just wondering...... Inside fabric is soft satin-like. It feels good..


----------



## Sunflowersunshine

Hi ladies, first time poster and new member here. If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Laurent Kate bag without tassell (small size)
Listing Number: no listing number
Seller: coco_approved
Link: no link, was on stories
Comments: Serial number was very difficult to take a photo of as the inner pocket is quite tight, I believe its ARS354121.0516
That was after very close inspection.

Photos uploaded


----------



## mytobypup

Item: YSL Kate Monogram Medium Handbag w Silver Hardware
Listing Number: 333293595412 
Seller: shiyaus2014
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333293595412
Comments:
Hello, this is my first YSL bag purchase so I’m not familiar with what to look for when authenticating. I’ve watched several YouTube tutorials on authenticating but am still not certain. It looks to be authentic but I can’t be too sure since I know how good people can make fakes. It would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look and let me know. The serial number on the bag says PMR364021.1117

Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## jujuto

Hi,
Quality looks poor in picture... seems not good... A second advise will be welcome ! @vesna ?


----------



## jujuto

MlleRoot said:


> Hi, I am new to YSL and have a authenticity question for YSL large Muse bag in light gray "stingray" leather.
> 
> I bought this second-hand large Muse from a private seller - it does have some leather loss (stingray dots falling off) on some parts and I am debating myself whether I should return. Overall it's nice but I don't want to worry about the further loss in the future.. But most importantly, the purse doesn't come with a dust bag nor any paper/authenticity card. Seller says that the bag is authentic but when I asked for a proof she can't give me anything. She might have bought it second hand also but she didn't answer when I asked and I didn't want to press.
> 
> I took key photos based on this thread's past advice. Also... about the serial number - I found a similar, oversized Muse (different size, different/darker color) with a similar serial number, the latter 6-digit is the same as this one (same "stingray" leather but color tone is different/darker-lighter...) If the color is different, why the same serial number..? I am wondering. Does this serial number matches to the purse? I asked YSL.com but they won't confirm the serial number for authenticity.. Here is the link to the similar, oversized Muse (mine is large) bag with a similar serial number - this is not the bag I bought.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-stingray-printed-leather-oversized-muse-29276
> 
> If anyone could authenticate this, I would greatly appreciate it.... thank you in advance..
> 
> 1 - overall photo
> 2 & 3 & 4 lock from side(s)
> 5 & 6 & 7 & 8 zipper pull & head (from inside)  & top (showing S with short line connected on top and below, kind of like a dollar sign..)- the zippers are rather small for the size of bag.. Is it normal?
> 9 & 10 signature tag behind - serial number "156464 496395" - my question about the number is above...
> 11 signature tag
> View attachment 4521609
> View attachment 4521610
> View attachment 4521611
> View attachment 4521612
> View attachment 4521613
> View attachment 4521615
> View attachment 4521616
> View attachment 4521617
> View attachment 4521618
> View attachment 4521619
> View attachment 4521620



Beautiful Muse ! 
Congrats, it’s OK to me


----------



## jujuto

Sunflowersunshine said:


> Hi ladies, first time poster and new member here. If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Kate bag without tassell (small size)
> Listing Number: no listing number
> Seller: coco_approved
> Link: no link, was on stories
> Comments: Serial number was very difficult to take a photo of as the inner pocket is quite tight, I believe its ARS354121.0516
> That was after very close inspection.
> 
> Photos uploaded



Hi,
All seems good !


----------



## jujuto

mytobypup said:


> Item: YSL Kate Monogram Medium Handbag w Silver Hardware
> Listing Number: 333293595412
> Seller: shiyaus2014
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333293595412
> Comments:
> Hello, this is my first YSL bag purchase so I’m not familiar with what to look for when authenticating. I’ve watched several YouTube tutorials on authenticating but am still not certain. It looks to be authentic but I can’t be too sure since I know how good people can make fakes. It would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look and let me know. The serial number on the bag says PMR364021.1117
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much!



Hi,
Do you buy it ? Link isn’t available...


----------



## jujuto

allstarted1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm watching this vintage bag on VC and wanted to check if it's genuine. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Vintage YSL Crossbody leather bag
> Listing no:
> Seller: Richard
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-yves-saint-laurent-bag-7706332.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4523849
> 
> View attachment 4523848
> 
> View attachment 4523847



Hi,
Do you have a picture of serial number please ?
Thanks


----------



## jujuto

Irshat said:


> Hi guys! I’m interested in buy this purse from eBay but I’m very scared about purchasing anything from sites like eBay because I have bought a fake that look very real. Can someone please help me authenticate this YSL Kate tassel bag? Thank you!



Hi,
Looks good.
To be sure can you ask to seller a picture of authenticity card to compare with serial number.
Thanks


----------



## mytobypup

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Do you buy it ? Link isn’t available...





jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Do you buy it ? Link isn’t available...


Hello, thanks for responding! Yes I did purchase it. Here is the link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-yves-saint-laurent-handbag-1990-New-Black-Kate-Embossed-Leather/333293595412?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F333293595412&srcrot=711-53200-19255-0&rvr_id=2094537035586&rvr_ts=e9ad5f3816c0abc04aa6313bfffd64ce&ul_noapp=true&pageci=17a23814-857e-4bd1-8e61-dc5d6201c654#vi__app-cvip-panel

I’ve also attached so if my own photos here just Incase. I’m using my phone camera so sorry in advance for the poor quality photos


----------



## pebbledshore

Hi ladies, I recently purchased a classic nano Sac de Jour in smooth grey calfskin leather from the Real Real. However, I want to check whether 
1) there is usually 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Saint Laurent Paris lettering on the inside top leather portion of the bag? (where the blue arrow I've drawn is). Mine is missing this. 
2) the clochette and keys only have Saint Laurent Paris lettering on one side - is this ok?
3) where is the serial number usually located? The bag did not come with an authenticity card. (Please excuse my bag insert and other stuff inside the bag!)


----------



## MlleRoot

jujuto said:


> Beautiful Muse !
> Congrats, it’s OK to me


Thank you very much!!


----------



## hci92

Hello Ladies, I am new to purseforum and wanted to ask your help on authenticating this bag for me.

Item: Saint Laurent sac de hour nano python accents
Listing number: no listing number available
Seller: shopthesisters
Link: https://posh.mk/ulTPuwM3JZ
Comments: please authenticate this bag for me


----------



## Mirakalih

Item : AUTHENTIC Saint Laurent YSL Medium Matelassé Leather College Bag
Seller id: t1offer21
Listing number : 153628382336
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...um-Matelasse-Leather-College-Bag/153628382336

Hi I’m thinking to buy this bag,
Could anyone please help me to Authentic this bag?
Thank you in advance


----------



## smireles

Hi! This is a the serial tag from a ysl shopping tote bag. I am just thrown off that the code is this metallic and not simply embossed as I’ve seen before. Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Ebbi

Hello! 
Item: Saint Laurent Sac de jour black
Listing Number: 1055043453
Seller: Coco
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...d-travel-shopper-neverful/1055043453-156-2071
Comments: The seller says that she bought it used herself without invoice. The code is missing so she thinks that it is not authentic. The price also says "not authentic". But it is leather and the build quality is excellent. I doubt it is authentic, but you never know.


----------



## MlleRoot

MlleRoot said:


> Item: YSL 2006 (?) Large Muse in Black
> Listing no: 113764672422 (eBay item number)
> Seller: Alex Fial,  alexflalfilet (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...s-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Purse-Bag/113764672422
> 
> Dear Authenticators  - this time I can post all information! I purchased this YSL Muse (got obsessed with this) off eBay. It came with a black dustbag and paper tags/care card (in the photos).
> 
> May main concern is that some of the brass hardware started to fade, exposing silver color beneath, like inside zipper pulls, and also the round stud on the leather key holder (pretty much silver - if I look at it..)
> 
> If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Also, please disregard my previous posts on another item. I only want to authenticate - or get some ideas from experts - this item only... The seller has a 30 days return policy - very nice that the seller add the return policy.. Thank you very, very much in advance..
> View attachment 4527262
> View attachment 4527263
> View attachment 4527264
> View attachment 4527265
> View attachment 4527266
> View attachment 4527267
> View attachment 4527268
> View attachment 4527269
> View attachment 4527270
> View attachment 4527271
> View attachment 4527272
> View attachment 4527273



My apologies for the second time posting - I am wondering if anyone could authenticate this black muse? 

The inside numbers on the leather tag worries me. It says 002122 first then 156464 next,  but my other muse bag of the same size (but in a different color and later year) says 156464 first. The accompanying paper card indicates year 2006? 

Thank you so much in advance..


----------



## Laurenysl

vesna said:


> I need to see both inner leather tag with signature closeup and clear as well as serial number


I have a bag with the same serial number. Was this one ever authenticated?


----------



## MlleRoot

MlleRoot said:


> My apologies for the second time posting - I am wondering if anyone could authenticate this black muse?
> 
> The inside numbers on the leather tag worries me. It says 002122 first then 156464 next,  but my other muse bag of the same size (but in a different color and later year) says 156464 first. The accompanying paper card indicates year 2006?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance..


I did more research today.. About the serial number on the large Muse, I found the past threads and the answer appears to be inconclusive - though, in general, the first number on Muse should be the style and the second part should be the leather (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/serial-number-on-muse.771155/#post-24376272) ..

In 2008, when the same 002122- number was reported, it was thought unusual but other parts looked ok/authentic.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-ysl.25631/page-118#post-5693120

In 2010, the mixed-up was thought to be depending on the year of the make.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-145#post-16890300

In 2012, the issue was still unresolved.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-343#post-20969181

As for my purse, the inside lining/satin material feels the same as another, same-size Muse bag with tag starting 156464. It feels like they are from the same manufacturer. Or, could this 002122-156464 be a super-fake..


----------



## MlleRoot

MlleRoot said:


> I did more research today.. About the serial number on the large Muse, I found the past threads and the answer appears to be inconclusive - though, in general, the first number on Muse should be the style and the second part should be the leather (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/serial-number-on-muse.771155/#post-24376272) ..
> 
> In 2008, when the same 002122- number was reported, it was thought unusual but other parts looked ok/authentic.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-ysl.25631/page-118#post-5693120
> 
> In 2010, the mixed-up was thought to be depending on the year of the make.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-145#post-16890300
> 
> In 2012, the issue was still unresolved.. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/page-343#post-20969181
> 
> As for my purse, the inside lining/satin material feels the same as another, same-size Muse bag with tag starting 156464. It feels like they are from the same manufacturer. Or, could this 002122-156464 be a super-fake..


Another thread mentioning the switched number - great thread on leather comparison too. Thank goodness for this forum. I am learning a lot! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...skin-muse-side-by-side-pic-comparison.534570/


----------



## Shandiwn

Item : Saint Laurent YSL Leather Kate Shoulder Bag Heart Chain
Listing numbers: 153628398742
Seller ID : mortdale2323

Hallo I bought this bag on Ebay, could anyone help me to Authenticate this bag please?The seller guaranteed this bag is Authentic but still I just wanted to make sure  
Your help would be so much appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## vesna

jujuto said:


> Hi,
> Quality looks poor in picture... seems not good... A second advise will be welcome ! @vesna ?


DEAR JUJUTO !!!!  I have not seen you for so long, since our days of YSL - you had the most amazing "nadia"s !!! 
Thanks so much for doing this, I did not have enough time lately, also new Saint Laurent  bags are faked so well , it si very hard to authenticate.

Which bag is this about ?


----------



## vesna

MlleRoot said:


> Item: YSL 2006 (?) Large Muse in Black
> Listing no: 113764672422 (eBay item number)
> Seller: Alex Fial,  alexflalfilet (eBay)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT...s-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Purse-Bag/113764672422
> 
> Dear Authenticators  - this time I can post all information! I purchased this YSL Muse (got obsessed with this) off eBay. It came with a black dustbag and paper tags/care card (in the photos).
> 
> May main concern is that some of the brass hardware started to fade, exposing silver color beneath, like inside zipper pulls, and also the round stud on the leather key holder (pretty much silver - if I look at it..)
> 
> If anyone can help, I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Also, please disregard my previous posts on another item. I only want to authenticate - or get some ideas from experts - this item only... The seller has a 30 days return policy - very nice that the seller add the return policy.. Thank you very, very much in advance..
> View attachment 4527262
> View attachment 4527263
> View attachment 4527264
> View attachment 4527265
> View attachment 4527266
> View attachment 4527267
> View attachment 4527268
> View attachment 4527269
> View attachment 4527270
> View attachment 4527271
> View attachment 4527272
> View attachment 4527273


looks authentic to me


----------



## danishcookie

Hi, I’d like to get your help to authenticate this Sac de Jour. The serial number is not the usual that I see. It’s not posted in Ebay, but in Carousell so I hope you don’t mind that I’m not able to post the ad number.


----------



## Shandiwn

Shandiwn said:


> Item : Saint Laurent YSL Leather Kate Shoulder Bag Heart Chain
> Listing numbers: 153628398742
> Seller ID : mortdale2323
> Link : Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Leather Kate Shoulder Bag Heart Chain https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153628398742
> 
> 
> Hallo I bought this bag on Ebay, could anyone help me to Authenticate this bag please?The seller guaranteed this bag is Authentic but still I just wanted to make sure
> Your help would be so much appreciated
> Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536042
> View attachment 4536043
> View attachment 4536044
> View attachment 4536045
> View attachment 4536046
> View attachment 4536047
> View attachment 4536048
> View attachment 4536049
> View attachment 4536050
> View attachment 4536051



I have included the link thank you


----------



## iusen

Item: Crossbody, Yves Saint Laurent, leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Amalie S. (local seller in Denmark)
Link: https://www.dba.dk/crossbody-yves-saint-laurent/id-1059081540/
Comments: She said "It is purchased for DKK 3150 at a Trendsales flea market in Kbh. Only dustbags came along, so I can't answer if it's real or fake ...", photos are at the link. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spice63

Item: Yves Saint Laurent tan calfskin suede shoulder bag 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: myself
Appear Link: N/A
Comments: I am in the process of clearing my deceased mothers effects and found the attached bag in her belongings complete with dust bag. I do not want to sell it unless I can be assured it is genuine. The bag appears to be of the highest quality with no defects other than a bit of grubbiness at corners of bag where I believe it has pick up in storage as does not appear to have been used as no wear anywhere on the bag. I have no idea if it’s style name either


----------



## spice63




----------



## spice63

spice63 said:


> View attachment 4539136
> View attachment 4539133


----------



## Susantn81

Hello, please authenticate. Thank you so much in advance! 

Item: ysl toy loulou bag 
Listing Number: 163853653300
Seller: cirasella1022
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163853653300

Comments: i already bought this bag but i want to double check its authentic. Thank you!


----------



## pebbledshore

Hi ladies, sorry to repost, but is there anybody who could help answer my queries below:



pebbledshore said:


> Hi ladies, I recently purchased a classic nano Sac de Jour in smooth grey calfskin leather from the Real Real. However, I want to check whether
> 1) there is usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Paris lettering on the inside top leather portion of the bag? (where the blue arrow I've drawn is). Mine is missing this.
> 2) the clochette and keys only have Saint Laurent Paris lettering on one side - is this ok?
> 3) where is the serial number usually located? (Please excuse my bag insert and other stuff inside the bag!)


----------



## MlleRoot

vesna said:


> looks authentic to me


Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Floramoraa

Can someone help me with the authenticy of this YSL bag? It is from a seller on depop. Thank you! Xx


----------



## Audreyx

Is this authentic? I dont know the model


----------



## SarahOK

Hello, I am wondering if anyone has an opinion on authenticity of this:
Item: YSL Black envelope
Listing Number: 283615978728
Seller: kat18399
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283615978728


----------



## Thukreebun

Hi 
I would really appreciate it if somebody could authenticate this YSL Tote bag for me 

Item: Saint Laurent Shopper
Listing Number: 303284904159
Seller: peaches.2010
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-La...904159?hash=item469d3060df:g:IK8AAOSwFRpdfQGu
Comments: Thank You


----------



## clam93

Hi all,
I would appreciate anyone’s input regarding authenticity.
Realauthentication said it is authentic..
Thanks in advance!!!
Item: Classic Sac De Jour Nano in Grain de Poudre Embossed Leather - Grey
Link: bought through consignment
Comments: missing keys, missing authenticity cards


----------



## lovetheclassics

Hoping you can help me authenticate this bag I just bought:
Thank you in advance!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y Lingne Satchel - new
Listing Number: 143313936147
Seller: *simoli_group*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143313936147
Comments: I don't see a serial # on the inside of the bag anywhere. There is only one large zipper pocket on the inside.


----------



## cc_1028

Dear authenticators, please kindly help to authenticate this niki I purchased from Mercari. I compared it with my other niki which was purchased from Nordstrom and they are slightly different from each other. Thank you in advance. 
Red bag is purchased from Mercari. Green bag is from Nordstrom.


----------



## cc_1028

Here is the green bag. Red bag is slightly smaller.


----------



## lovetheclassics

lovetheclassics said:


> Hoping you can help me authenticate this bag I just bought:
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Y Lingne Satchel - new
> Listing Number: 143313936147
> Seller: *simoli_group*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143313936147
> Comments: I don't see a serial # on the inside of the bag anywhere. There is only one large zipper pocket on the inside.


Found the serial number—see pic!


----------



## Britt1

Item: Muse
Seller: finn.no
Link: https://www.finn.no/154978820
Comments: hi, could you please help me authenticate this?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Farcloset

Item:sac de jour nano
Listing Number:NA
Seller:my self
Link:NA
Comments: i recently bought this nano sac de jour, i need help to authenticate thank you so much


----------



## jolenanguyen

Hi, I just wanted to ask if it’s normal for a YSL authenticity card to not have spelled out “chaine” and just wrote “ & chaine”. It is for a matalasse wallet on chain in small! 
It was from Neiman Marcus and the seller even showed me her reciept. Advice would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good morning, authenticators. If you have a moment, could you please help me with this item? Thank you in advance. 
Item: Saint Laurent Space Constellations Knitwear Sweater.
Listing Number: This was purchased secondhand. 
Seller: A local thrift store. 
Comments: The construction is excellent and the material is good quality; however, it appears to have been shrunken and the sweaters' shape is generally warped. If anymore details are needed please let me know.


----------



## ponponpon

Hello can anyone please authenticate this YSL wallet? It was purchased on Poshmark.


----------



## midori_bluez

Dear experts, 

I have recently bought a pre-loved item from Reebonz. But something about the the Niki bag that they delivered threw me off. I couldn’t get a clear view of the serial number somehow, the number print is very blur.
Appreciate your help to authenticate for me. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## midori_bluez

Sorry I accidentally posted before all photos are being uploaded. Here’s are the additional photos. Thank you


----------



## Bexter777

Hello, Ive seen a bag by YSL advertised on ebay, I was wondering if you guys could help authenticate.  The bag is advertised as:

*DESCRIPTION*
Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted Leather Satchel. Large Size. Condition is used but pristine (box is a bit worse for wear). RRP £1,725.

*LINK*
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Monogram-College-Quilted-Leather-Satchel/293250366084

_I don't think its ra genuine bag as the YSL logo appears to be too low in my opinion , perhaps there are many more positives and negatives I failed to notice.  I hope you guys can confirm._ 


Thank you!!


----------



## Bexter777

Two more pictures that the lady sent to me.  Hope these help.  Thank you! Becky


----------



## kissaygwapa30

Vlad said:


> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of *Yves Saint Laurent bags and accessories*. (Authenticity questions about YSL shoes are best handled in our shoe subforum, The Glass Slipper)
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please follow these rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
> 
> 
> It is imperative that you help our authenticators by using this format:
> ​
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> 
> 
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the


----------



## willworkforbagsx

Hi! Would super appreciate any help I could get authenticating this. 
Seller says this was bought in a second hand shop in Japan. 
Thanks!!!

Item: YSL Toy Loulou
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: ysl_lover
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/253561718


----------



## anthonymontoya1122

Item:Sac de jour bag 36h
Listing Number:Saint-Laurent-YSL-Sac-de-Jour-Bag-5cda209879df27574314b442
Seller:hoopsnhype
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-YSL-Sac-de-Jour-Bag-5cda209879df27574314b442
Comments:Can you please take a look and see if this is authentic, serial # appears to be ARS491714-0717


----------



## jfmbh200

Hi, please help me to authenticate this clutch. Thank you in advance.

Item: Saint Laurent Kate Clutch
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: This bag looks good, but my question is I found most serial number of a saint laurent bag comes with "made in italy". This one only has the numbers.


----------



## helenanoah

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance, I appreciate your help.

Item: Saint Laurent Camera monogram bag
Listing Number: 133190461415
Seller: trisham001
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/133190461415
Comments: I won this bag on ebay auction and as soon as I receive it I will post more pictures if needed. My concern is that on last picture it says nero ( if that is for colour doesn't that mean black?) 
Please help me with this authentication...Thank you sooooo much


----------



## Sparkes

Hi there,
I won this bag on Ebay and would like some help with Authentication. The code is MR428056.0216


----------



## orangejuice14

Item : Saint Laurent YSL Baby Sac De Jour Fog
Listing numbers: 405758
Seller ID : fashionphile
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/saint-laurent-calfskin-baby-sac-de-jour-fog-405758
Comments: can please check is this is authentic, this is a baby that has an inner pouch and interior is leather vs suede. They told me that some baby sac de jours in smooth leather were made with pouches but discontinued it after 2016 but wanted to be sure as well


----------



## charultra

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this YSL Vicky bag? 

Item : Saint Laurent YSL Vicky Chain Wallet
Listing numbers: N/A
Seller ID : N/A
Link : N/A
Comments: I am looking to purchase from a seller in a YSL buy/sell/trade group on FB. Attached are photos of the bag from the seller. Only concerns are the hang tag on the chain? This would be my first YSL bag so I don’t know how they come from the boutique. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LV_t16

Hi,
Can someone advise if this is authentic?

Item: Saint Laurent Monogram Leather Credit Card Case
Listing Number: 423291BOW011000
Seller: mamacyeg
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-YSL-leather-card-holder-5d90d97cabe1ce2902335bd9


----------



## Kimberlycpn

Item:YSL Sunset Medium in Smooth Leather
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: LuxeDuJour via instagram
Link: https://www.instagram.com/luxedujour/ (bought off insta story)
Comments: Hi, can you please authenticate this bag?


----------



## GabyG

Hello, Id much appreciate your help to authenticate this:


Item: Yves Saint Laurent Blogger Bag
Listing number: 293219077580
Seller: minimi81 on Ebay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293219077580


----------



## greenteaxx11234

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour
Listing Number: Not sure
Seller: Ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...4?pageci=4f6a0d45-d04c-42de-95f2-bbe0fa918d21
Comments: I bought it but just worried it isn’t authentic, can still cancel (please kindly see images in the link), Thanks so much!


----------



## kerokerokeropi

Item: Authentic Saint Laurent YSL Medium Classic Leather Bag
Listing Number:113881961655
Seller: zoeaot
Link:
Comments: Hi, my hubby bought me this bag from eBay and I am.not sure it's authentic! Would greatly appreciate if someone can help have a look? TIA!
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 someone can help ? I have taken a couple of pics.


----------



## Deboo

Please Authenticate Saint Laurent Matelassé Classic Baby Monogram Punk Chain Bag
I paid over 1000 dollars for this bag it is made out of nz calf skin and came with the cards etc that I see on many of these posts. I have more pictures. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mariajos1310

Item: Sunset medium bag saint Laurent
Listing Number:
Seller: Shirtless milano
Link: https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...et-saint-laurent-de-cuero-negro-8416624.shtml 
Comments: Please, I bought this bag in VC but Im not sure that is original. I can put photos, I have the bag in my house. Thank you


----------



## mariajos1310

mariajos1310 said:


> Item: Sunset medium bag saint Laurent
> Listing Number:
> Seller: Shirtless milano
> Link: https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...et-saint-laurent-de-cuero-negro-8416624.shtml
> Comments: Please, I bought this bag in VC but Im not sure that is original. I can put photos, I have the bag in my house. Thank you


----------



## Ciela

Hi there! I purchased this bag as a birthday present for myself from a seller that I trust. I have several bags from them and all have come out to be authentic. Can someone please confirm if this one is as well? Any apparent red flags from the pictures in the listing? I already paid for it and it's currently on its way to me. If more pictures are needed, I can definitely update when it arrives. TIA!

name: Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small
item number: 293295900373
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAINT-LAUR...-Small-Sac-De-Jour-Tote-Handbag-/293295900373
seller: shopmaterialworld


----------



## Shopqueen11

Hi guys! I need your help to verify if this handbag is authentic.  I’ve already purchased the bag and believe the style was discontinued in 2018.  It is the soft bottom medium college envelope. Thank you in advance!

name: YSL BO MNG MED CHAIN
SERIAL number: 428125 
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Lauren-Medium-Soft-Monogram-Envelope-Bag-5da36015cfaad2881510725b
seller: clair80


----------



## luxlover726

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I already asked YSL customer service on the name and season of the bag as can be seen below. It’s a limited edition in the 2017 Spring Summer Collection.
Name: Monogram Kate Medium Chain Pass
Style ID: 466286DZI171000
Serial Number: OMR466286•0415

Thanks!


----------



## violintanya

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Moroder Leather Baby Sac De Jour Souple Duffle Bag

Listing Number: 309845 (Yoogi’s Closet item number)

Seller: Yoogi’s Closet

Link:   https://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-s...ather-baby-sac-de-jour-souple-duffle-bag.html

Comments: Dear Authenticators, could you please help authenticate this Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Souple Bag in Black Moroder leather that I just purchased from Yoogi’s Closet? Please see the photos attached for your reference. Thank you very much.


----------



## Man up

Please help identify this wallet, i’ve  brought it few weeks ago on the internet. I’m afraid I’ve brought the fake one.

If it is a fake purse, is it too obvious to see it from the surface?

thank you so much!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

charultra said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this YSL Vicky bag?
> 
> Item : Saint Laurent YSL Vicky Chain Wallet
> Listing numbers: N/A
> Seller ID : N/A
> Link : N/A
> Comments: I am looking to purchase from a seller in a YSL buy/sell/trade group on FB. Attached are photos of the bag from the seller. Only concerns are the hang tag on the chain? This would be my first YSL bag so I don’t know how they come from the boutique. Thanks in advance!



Appears very fake to me, lots of red flags including the styrofoam on the strap and that fake tag


----------



## ddebartolo

Kindly please authenticate this purchase. I bought it from a seller on Poshmark but I bought it via PayPal direct. I did google the seller and her Linked In says she works for Saint Laurent. I got this for basically half price.


----------



## Ricecakex3

Item : Saint Laurent YSL Small Kate
Listing numbers: 401941563810
Seller ID : yogaba-98
Link : N/A
Comments: please help with authentication. the dust bag kind of worried me. thank you


----------



## evenee

Hi, 

Could You please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance:

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Loulou small tote bag (?) - Seller doesn't know which model it is

Listing Number: 36684880

Link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-na-ramie/36684880-torba-ysl-college-bag

Seller: mariczka5566

Comments: I don't if it's this model, and I'm sending more pictures below,
Thank you very much, I will be very grateful for your help.


----------



## Shalu18

Heya,
Could you please authenticate this for bag for me please.

Item:#RVSR113626001
Listing Number:
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/saint-la...aint-laurent-medium-cabas-monogramme-13905326
Comments

Thank you in advance


----------



## ployly888

Hi
Could you please tell that Saint laurent sac de jour is authentic bag or not ? Thank you so much.


----------



## haruharu

Item: Sac de Jour Souple Baby in Grained Leather
Listing number: N/A
Seller: cerealkiller01
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/259317132
Comments: can someone please check this? The sellers says its authentic. I just want to make sure before i buy it. Thank you!


----------



## Storybookloverr

Can someone authenticate this Loulou please?

Item: Saint Laurent Loulou Bag, Small, black with ages gold hardware 
Listing Number: 5624597
Seller: Lisa M (Tradesy)
Link:
http://trsy.co/26386940


----------



## Luxbabexxx

okay so what’s with the logo print on this ysl sac de jour help authentic or?


----------



## lucianaspires

Would someone help me here. I do not know if its counterfeit or not.


----------



## wendyJT

Hi ladies, could you please have look at this YSL cabas bag? any red flag?
Thank you


----------



## Cornerstore13

can someone please help me authenticate this YSL bag. It my first bag and before I agree to keep , I must know if it’s authentic. I’m new at this, need help.


----------



## giel123

Hi Im trying to see if this bag is authentic. College Bag. I think the authentication card is fake. And where would I find the serial number on the bag?


----------



## msdwong

Hi can you please help authenticate this Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag?

Item: Saint Laurent Lou Camera bag (medium)
Listing Number: 123988491491
	

		
			
		

		
	






Seller: takeyourproteinpills
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Saint-Laure...rentrq:afd0a15916e0aa1434ebd4f0ffe247c4|iid:1
Comments: Please authenticate this. Seller has the dustbag and authentication card but no receipt as it was a gift. THANK YOU!


----------



## Suzy_w

Item: ysl mini lou cross body bag
Listing 5850401GF01
Seller: brownsfashion via farfetch
Link:https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...285&utm_campaign=YOUR_ORDER_HAS_SHIPPED_TRACK
Comments- the bag that I received has a metal gold ring thing on the tassel of the bag but this metal ring was not shown in the photo when i had seen the bag online on farfetch or the actual ysl website
I would like to know the authenticity of this bag ??
Please help as i can still return this product.


----------



## Mcandy

Seller:milla mill
Listing:fb mississauga buy and sell group

Please authenticate. Im on the process of buying it


----------



## Yytt

Hi,
I’ve just bought this bag off a Facebook seller and it looks in amazing condition. Hope I can get an opinion on authenticity. 
Item: saint Laurent college large black in matelasse leather 
Seller: NA
Listing NA
Link: NA
Comments: NA


----------



## naanee

am really hoping someone can assist me to authenticate a recently purchased bag (ebay).    
Item: YSL wallet on chain 
Listing Number: 
Seller: 
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-Yves...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:  i cant find the serial number in the bag....


----------



## naanee

have managed to find the serial number.  plse can you help to authenticate this bag?  serial numbr looks like GUB437473 0916....plse plse help!


----------



## Luxbabexxx

Hi lovelies 
Please help authenticate ❤️
Item:saint Laurent pink sac de jour small
Listing Number:-
Seller:luxutfwd
Link:https://luxeitfwd.com.au/
Comments:already purchased pre owned


----------



## pinkfloyd1312

Need help authenticating this Kate Wallet Chain.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...tallic-magentapurple-cross-body-bag/26394307/
I just received it and took some more pics.  There is no serial number that I can find.


----------



## pinkfloyd1312

The little strip of purple that you see at the end of the zipper on the last pic is not present on the other side which it normally is in the pics I can find.  Also there is no stitching in the leather hoops that hold the chain to the bag but I've seen those with and without.  I did find an old Bergdorf Goodman photo that looks just like this one. Probably overthinking it but wanted to get some thoughts.  Seems well made and the materials are legit.


----------



## pinkfloyd1312

Last ones.  Thanks!


----------



## marta123

Hi there,
Could you please help me with this tie?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent silk tie
Listing Number: 8118529
Seller: Eletta
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ent/silk-yves-saint-laurent-tie-8118529.shtml
Comments: Could you also tell me if, in case this is authentic, it is from a cheaper line?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ABoarder

Item: Yves Saint Laurent leather wallet
Listing Number: 261232087
Seller: epoch_hk
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/261232087

Hi guys am considering buying this wallet. Please let me know if you think its legit. Thanks!


----------



## iusen

Item: Small Black Wallet on Chain
Listing Number: 143466120457
Seller: madeande-48
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-SAINT-...120457?hash=item21673f4509:g:sEwAAOSw4-td7A2h
Comments: seller doesn’t hav much feedback, the bag has original receipt. thanks so much, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Monikawis

Could you please authenticate this college medium bag? Bought from a private seller ( had no receipt).


----------



## Monikawis

More photos


----------



## vkosenk

Item: *Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Chevron Wallet On Chain Pink Nude With Gold*
Listing Number:324005423894
Seller: truecouture03
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324005423894?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Need to see if this is authentic. There is no designer card included or an item number included.


----------



## Fashion-Victim

This is for sale on a danish site do I cannot provide a listing number. I’m not too familiar with Saint Laurent so I hope someone here can help


----------



## Chipee

*Hi, can someone please authenticate this? I need to know if I need to return it.
Thank you!*

Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Toy Loulou bag
Listing Number: 113983382380
Seller: *jennaroxanne*
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Please let me know if I need to add more pictures.


----------



## vesna

Chipee said:


> *Hi, can someone please authenticate this? I need to know if I need to return it.
> Thank you!*
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Matelasse Toy Loulou bag
> Listing Number: 113983382380
> Seller: *jennaroxanne*
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laurent-Matelasse-Toy-Loulou-Bag-Black-With-Silver-Hardware-NWT-NIB/113983382380?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Please let me know if I need to add more pictures.


I am sorry but pictures we need are from the inside of the bag, signatures and serial number from inside the inner pocket.


----------



## Chipee

vesna said:


> I am sorry but pictures we need are from the inside of the bag, signatures and serial number from inside the inner pocket.


Thank you for responding!  I have attached pictures as requested. Please let me know if I'm missing any that are needed.


----------

